# The "Not So Pro" discussion thread...of course Pros are welcome!



## twochains

Even though there is a thread for off topic chatting...none of "Us" are on it. I figure maybe this will be a place to discuss whatever such as "How ya doing" "Whats yer weather" "Yer in the dog house aye" "I woke up on the floor" or maybe even some logging discussion. :msp_w00t: ...instead of cluttering up Falling Pics. What say you guys? Hopefully the Pro guys will chime in and this thread goes over good enough.

I will start off...

bitzer- the saw has many many miles on it for sure. I burn an average of 1 1/2 to 2 gallons a day through it 5 to 6 days a week...so yeah, less than fresh motor. If I get a new one I will send one the 046's to ya...both are equally worn. I think I understand what you are saying about running that saw lie I still have a short bar on it. Habits...

ok now...somebody say something


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> even thought there is a thread for off topic chatting...none of "us" are on it. I figure maybe this will be a place to discuss whatever such as "how ya doing" "whats yer weather" "yer in the dog house aye" "i woke up on the floor" or maybe even some logging discussion. :msp_w00t: ...instead of cluttering up falling pics. What say you guys? Hopefully the pro guys will chime in and this thread goes over good enough.
> 
> I will start off...
> 
> Bitzer- the saw has many many miles on it for sure. I burn an average of 1 1/2 to 2 gallons a day through it 5 to 6 days a week...so yeah, less than fresh motor. If i get a new one i will send one the 046's to ya...both are equally worn. I think i understand what you are saying about running that saw lie i still have a short bar on it. Habits...
> 
> Ok now...somebody say something



boo


----------



## bustedup

Seriously tho getting your saw opened up would do no harm at all.


----------



## sarge3604

I like chainsaws:computer2::after_boom:


----------



## twochains

Yeh, it has been suggested so many times, I probably need to look into that!


----------



## bustedup

however if ya do get a 660 with the full wrap it will give ya more scope and options etc


----------



## twochains

So... I ordered a set of replacement nails for my boots the other day. Box comes in the mail and all that was in it was the wrench! I had tried to order last 2 Saturdays ago and the woman said they were back ordered. When I finally placed my order last Monday, I asked specifically if they had the nails I wanted in stock. I was tol they did or I would have ordered the regular nails. Well guess what... they are on back order for at least a week! Oh well...except mine are worn so bad they have very little benefit.

Any of you guys evr tried the "Red Wood " nails? Heck I've tried Hoffman's and Phillips tool steels several times now so I figured the longer ones might be ok. That is as long as they on't pick up too much leaf litter.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> however if ya do get a 660 with the full wrap it will give ya more scope and options etc



A full wrap or a 3/4 is the only way to stop back barring seems like to me. I think that 660R comes with a 3/4 wrap???


----------



## jrcat

Ask Randy...6 cubes go forth and fear no evil.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc don't expect a 660 ta be a lot faster, but much more torqe.

hey how close ya'll to the storms in ok.


----------



## twochains

Man that's some bad #### there! If I was driving to Ok city I could be there in 5 hrs or so. That storm line took from 3:19 to nearly midnight to reach me in full force. All we got was big wind and good size hail and lots of rain. Today we got the rest of it and it is still lingering around. 

Hey when I was coming home from my Son's races the Saturday night we saw 3 flashes in the sky, looked kinda like a super trooper road block. Well turns out that people are saying that a meteor hit the lake!!! No official news and not alot of talk about it for some reason.


----------



## bustedup

You stay outta the woods if they warning of twisters bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Man that's some bad #### there! If I was driving to Ok city I could be there in 5 hrs or so. That storm line took from 3:19 to nearly midnight to reach me in full force. All we got was big wind and good size hail and lots of rain. Today we got the rest of it and it is still lingering around.
> 
> Hey when I was coming home from my Son's races the Saturday night we saw 3 flashes in the sky, looked kinda like a super trooper road block. Well turns out that people are saying that a meteor hit the lake!!! No official news and not alot of talk about it for some reason.



I feel so bad for those people


----------



## jrcat

reports are 24 dead 9 of which are children.


----------



## twochains

There are 51 dead. Horrible stories...witnesses said it was like that movie "Twister". There were horses and cows way up in the tornado. There is a horrible story from the town Mayor I believe it was...they witnessed a...I better not it's just not respectful. 

I was just watching the evening news and they showed the IMAX theater with work crews fixing the lights...some people may read this a s "Why the Hell are they fixing a movie theater while a 2 mile wide strip of town is no longer in existence." I would think that if they can get that IMAX theater cleaned up and those neon lights going...it would bring a slight bit of hope and normalcy to a town in total disarray. I have seen leveled towns and it would have to be horrid to just lose everything round you in minutes. Very sad!


----------



## jrcat

Thats enough to make a person feel sick. Is it just me and my bad memory or is it hotter than normal for may? It has been near 90 for 3 days here now ... 88 for today to be exact.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Thats enough to make a person feel sick. Is it just me and my bad memory or is it hotter than normal for may? It has been near 90 for 3 days here now ... 88 for today to be exact.



ha ha you sweatin too. it hot here too. i'll mail ya some a these sheep flies ta go wit da heat. :jester:


----------



## jrcat

Well that was an interesting conversation with the GF . She says Im pushing to hard and Im cranky. When I can get 2 to 3 loads a day on the landing then Im pushing. I am more or less puttering right now imo. My "mentor" put 9 loads on the landing in 4 days with a flipping JD 4x4 tractor and a farmi winch by HIS SELF. Now that is pushing. But I keep in mind that he is a work -o-holic. I am a single parent. Eh I'll get ther when I get there. A skidder or a 4x4 tractor is in my future. I have an old duck who will run dozer for me, so I can put him on dirt pushing jobs and clean ups, while I am in the woods.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Thats enough to make a person feel sick. Is it just me and my bad memory or is it hotter than normal for may? It has been near 90 for 3 days here now ... 88 for today to be exact.



no it not we getting snow called today lol it only 38 here


----------



## jrcat

Please when you use that s word.. bleep it out.. I have sensitive looking holes and hearing holes...... no foul language ....:msp_angry:


----------



## jrcat

Here we go...S#$W = bollocks......lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Here we go...S#$W = bollocks......lol



i'll take 2 inchs ifin it cool off


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'll take 2 inchs ifin it cool off



NO NO NO... you have something wrong upstairs my friend lol


----------



## twochains

Last year in theses parts, we cut hay 2nd of May! Then went right to summer and a nasty drought. I think we had over 20 days of 105*+

This year is looking normal so far but I have already had a few days in low 90's


----------



## bustedup

I'm going to bed lol you guys depressing me with ya talk of heat lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I'm going to bed lol you guys depressing me with ya talk of heat lol



Bollocks lol


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Even thought there is a thread for off topic chatting...none of "Us" are on it. I figure maybe this will be a place to discuss whatever such as "How ya doing" "Whats yer weather" "Yer in the dog house aye" "I woke up on the floor" or maybe even some logging discussion. :msp_w00t: ...instead of cluttering up Falling Pics. What say you guys? Hopefully the Pro guys will chime in and this thread goes over good enough.
> 
> I will start off...
> 
> bitzer- the saw has many many miles on it for sure. I burn an average of 1 1/2 to 2 gallons a day through it 5 to 6 days a week...so yeah, less than fresh motor. If I get a new one I will send one the 046's to ya...both are equally worn. I think I understand what you are saying about running that saw lie I still have a short bar on it. Habits...
> 
> ok now...somebody say something



Great idea TC, only problem, *You boys are pros*. Y'all get paid to put wood on the ground. BTW, I'm totally serious about shipping you a saw to use if you send yours off. I'd rather have a strong 460 than a 660 for the size of wood you deal with.

Jrcat. I've got 3 boys and one mean as a snake (just like her momma) girl. Who are you raising all by u'r lonesome?

Graeme, how's that musician SIL behaving?

The people in Moore, ok are in my thoughts and prayers. Peace and health to alla'y'all


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Great idea TC, only problem, *You boys are pros*. Y'all get paid to put wood on the ground. BTW, I'm totally serious about shipping you a saw to use if you send yours off. I'd rather have a strong 460 than a 660 for the size of wood you deal with.
> 
> Jrcat. I've got 3 boys and one mean as a snake (just like her momma) girl. Who are you raising all by u'r lonesome?
> 
> Graeme, how's that musician SIL behaving?
> 
> The people in Moore, ok are in my thoughts and prayers. Peace and health to alla'y'all



they not talking to me lol.......he still of wedding guest list lol..........mind ya after the girls were all home I think I am too lol


----------



## twochains

Well, being as I have (2) 046's, if I got a 660R then I could just use it for the bigger stuff and just rotate out with the 046. Murfee's Law would suggest anything that "can" and "will" happen...I greatly appreciate your offer on your saw though. Ummm....is it for sale??? :msp_w00t:

Thing about the 660, within the next couple of weeks I am moving to a tract where some massive pine is laid down but still alive, and the tops are in a fashion the ERC crew cutting in there now can't get around well. I heard there are (3) 5fters down in just one area. Should be some goods pics and vids come from this tract.


----------



## bustedup

Oh and I'm not a pro lol I'm a hack


----------



## twochains

Lol! Morning there busted! Hey there is "pro" in "progress" right? Lol!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Well, being as I have (2) 046's, if I got a 660R then I could just use it for the bigger stuff and just rotate out with the 046. Murfee's Law would suggest anything that "can" and "will" happen...I greatly appreciate your offer on your saw though. Ummm....is it for sale??? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Thing about the 660, within the next couple of weeks I am moving to a tract where some massive pine is laid down but still alive, and the tops are in a fashion the ERC crew cutting in there now can't get around well. I heard there are (3) 5fters down in just one area. Should be some goods pics and vids come from this tract.



You'll enjoy dropping the pine ......always prefer them to Hardwoods ......more predictable


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Lol! Morning there busted! Hey there is "pro" in "progress" right? Lol!



Me nah I'm a never was pro ......unless I sleeping lol then I am very very professional lol


----------



## bustedup

You stay safe today TC .....watch those winds bro


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Well, being as I have (2) 046's, if I got a 660R then I could just use it for the bigger stuff and just rotate out with the 046. Murfee's Law would suggest anything that "can" and "will" happen...I greatly appreciate your offer on your saw though. Ummm....is it for sale??? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Thing about the 660, within the next couple of weeks I am moving to a tract where some massive pine is laid down but still alive, and the tops are in a fashion the ERC crew cutting in there now can't get around well. I heard there are (3) 5fters down in just one area. Should be some goods pics and vids come from this tract.



My "big" saw is definitely not for sale. I usually see saws as just another tool, but I love that 385. I just picked up a good looking used cylinder on eBay and I'm gonna see if mastermind will port it and cut the squish band. Guys with ported 385/390's usually seem to like 'em, so we'll see. Right now the saw is 50 miles away with JakeG helping him mill. I'm sure it's happy, but I miss it!

5 ft would be fun, I'm jealous as usual. Biggest I ever fell was 48". Shook stuff at the house 1/4 mile away when it hit


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> A full wrap or a 3/4 is the only way to stop back barring seems like to me. I think that 660R comes with a 3/4 wrap???



Well its one way to stop , you just as easy walk around to the other side.
Some trees will be required to be back barred but I 
try to keep it to a minimum on the bigger stuff. Wrap handle or bust.


----------



## roberte

Well were all "pros" here. Pros at what is another story.

Time for some pro coffee


----------



## ShearHeadMS

Learned a quick lesson today. Took in a small side job with very good pine with some gum and poplar mixed in, saw logs are going for 35- 40 bucks a ton that's just the soft wood, hardwood pulp are going for 30 a ton.. Well I showed and started my usual felling and the land owner walks up, I agreed to clear the fence row for the trees and remove the limbs and take care of the stumps, he said I could have all the wood I wanted for that. Well now he wants a 60% share of the timber, now I'd gladly give him 45%. Taking in account I just rented a trackhoe to do stumps and load brush. What I would maybe make off the trees would only be maybe 500 profit to myself after fuel and rental prices. Well I just loaded up my stuff and went home, since I'm no pro,mi want some advice on this guys, did I mess up?


----------



## HuskStihl

I think walking away from a money losing situation with someone who may be less than honest is never a bad decision. This is more a life lesson than a logging lesson, but I bet it applies to logging as well


----------



## 2dogs

ShearHeadMS said:


> Learned a quick lesson today. Took in a small side job with very good pine with some gum and poplar mixed in, saw logs are going for 35- 40 bucks a ton that's just the soft wood, hardwood pulp are going for 30 a ton.. Well I showed and started my usual felling and the land owner walks up, I agreed to clear the fence row for the trees and remove the limbs and take care of the stumps, he said I could have all the wood I wanted for that. Well now he wants a 60% share of the timber, now I'd gladly give him 45%. Taking in account I just rented a trackhoe to do stumps and load brush. What I would maybe make off the trees would only be maybe 500 profit to myself after fuel and rental prices. Well I just loaded up my stuff and went home, since I'm no pro,mi want some advice on this guys, did I mess up?



Simple. Your word is no good. The landowner can't make a deal with a guy that walks away.


----------



## HuskStihl

2dogs said:


> Simple. Your word is no good. The landowner can't make a deal with a guy that walks away.



It sounds to me like the landowner's word was no good, if he said he would trade clearing/stumping for the wood, then demanded 60% of the wood. I don't think shearhead should be expected to honor an agreement even though the terms are radically changed midstream. I just did some work for a friend in exchange for a bottle of Johnny Walker black, if he said he was gonna give me a six pack of coors light instead, I'd be pretty pissed


----------



## roberte

ShearHeadMS said:


> Learned a quick lesson today. Took in a small side job with very good pine with some gum and poplar mixed in, saw logs are going for 35- 40 bucks a ton that's just the soft wood, hardwood pulp are going for 30 a ton.. Well I showed and started my usual felling and the land owner walks up, I agreed to clear the fence row for the trees and remove the limbs and take care of the stumps, he said I could have all the wood I wanted for that. Well now he wants a 60% share of the timber, now I'd gladly give him 45%. Taking in account I just rented a trackhoe to do stumps and load brush. What I would maybe make off the trees would only be maybe 500 profit to myself after fuel and rental prices. Well I just loaded up my stuff and went home, since I'm no pro,mi want some advice on this guys, did I mess up?



Your word is your word, but don't trust the other guy. Put it all in writing and sign it. Without the paper trail the judge is going to call you stupid .


----------



## bustedup

Roberte is right ya gotta get things in writing these days .......Just a thought if this is the same tract that was logged etc then just be aware that some one else may have a vested interest and is telling the guy who owns said what pulp and saw log prices are. 


The days of gentlemens agreements have kinda gone .....sad but mostly true


----------



## treeslayer2003

ShearHeadMS said:


> Learned a quick lesson today. Took in a small side job with very good pine with some gum and poplar mixed in, saw logs are going for 35- 40 bucks a ton that's just the soft wood, hardwood pulp are going for 30 a ton.. Well I showed and started my usual felling and the land owner walks up, I agreed to clear the fence row for the trees and remove the limbs and take care of the stumps, he said I could have all the wood I wanted for that. Well now he wants a 60% share of the timber, now I'd gladly give him 45%. Taking in account I just rented a trackhoe to do stumps and load brush. What I would maybe make off the trees would only be maybe 500 profit to myself after fuel and rental prices. Well I just loaded up my stuff and went home, since I'm no pro,mi want some advice on this guys, did I mess up?



I would not have paid him 60% for the timber if I didn't have to rent stuff. maybe 50
that is why guys charge so much for land clearing, it cost them to do it. I think you did right walking away. oh, I do a lot of handshake deals, jus be sure who your dealing with. and yet if the property was jus logged, it is possible they are not even his trees to sell, contract my not yet be run out. contracts good 2 years many times. be carefull following loggers


----------



## twochains

ShearHeadMS said:


> Learned a quick lesson today. Took in a small side job with very good pine with some gum and poplar mixed in, saw logs are going for 35- 40 bucks a ton that's just the soft wood, hardwood pulp are going for 30 a ton.. Well I showed and started my usual felling and the land owner walks up, I agreed to clear the fence row for the trees and remove the limbs and take care of the stumps, he said I could have all the wood I wanted for that. Well now he wants a 60% share of the timber, now I'd gladly give him 45%. Taking in account I just rented a trackhoe to do stumps and load brush. What I would maybe make off the trees would only be maybe 500 profit to myself after fuel and rental prices. Well I just loaded up my stuff and went home, since I'm no pro,mi want some advice on this guys, did I mess up?



I will have to re-read your post but it sounds to me that you started the job and the LO sprung a higher percentage for himself on ya!? 60% is high for LO share...should be visa versa. JMO


----------



## twochains

So you guys remember me talking a while back about that guy that was going to cut with me some...the fancy pants with the fancy cuts? Well like usual, I take people for what they are until I figure out different. Dude wouldn't show for work and #### around with the loader...anything he could do to get out of cutting basically. Well anyway...goes with the normal people I have had to put up with. 

I been splitting (3) parcels of timber the last couple weeks, finished one and started another one for the same LO. I left 3 or 4 loads in the woods when I was moved back to the original job I have been cutting more frequently. I find out that the part timer moved to the little tract where I left the logs in the woods. His job was going to be skid them up and I would go back and finish...I just do what I'm told. So I find out that the partimer has told my boss that if he could hire a kid from out his way, that he would gaurantee 10 loads a week. Then he proceded to say he would bet my boss an extra $100 a week that they could out produce me and the skidder op I have with me. HELL YES!!

So evidently this pissed my boss off because he knew the part timer was full of crap and couldn't out cut me for the world. Kinda hard to out cut someone if you cant show up for work!  So here is what happened. My boss called me today and told me the situation, he told me he was pissed at the part timer and thinks he's an idiot. He said he felt the guy stuck his foot in his mouth and is going to honor the bet or log off however you want to put it. He said he was only going to pay those guys per load just to prove his point. I was like, he can't beat me...I love a challenge. So my boss said if I can beat the other guys he would give me an extra $200 a week! I was like Hell for that kind of money I will cut 15 loads a week!!! GAME ON!!! I was seeing RED most of the day, actually I kind of liked it. The LO on this job is a super nice man. He sits out in his truck and listens for me, he knows I get left alone all the time. I told him of the bet and he just laughed and shook his head. The LO know my production better than I do because he watches every truck that gets loaded. I came out of the woods once and he was like, ya need anything, gas, cold drink...He wants me to stomp that other guy...the LO was totally unimpressed by the fancy pants! LOL!

ps..I worked Monday while no one else either site showed up! LOL! I already have 3 loads ahead from Monday plus I dropped 2 1/4 gallons of gas worth today!!! :msp_w00t:

Oh...I put my 20" back on and yep...that saw isn't strong enough to pull that 30". I produced waaaay better with the 20"...but I was cutting a smaller on the average set today also.


----------



## bustedup

Go for it bro .......plan your day well and work steady and your production will be good .....good and well planned lays will give ya good production


----------



## twochains

Oh I'm all over it! LOL! $200 extra a week...can't pass this up! 

Yeh, I planned my lay down right up until I reached the property line fence, so there is one set laying parallel to the fence and then I backed up and T-Boned them with the rest of the set...:hmm3grin2orange: Thats what the skidder is for!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Oh I'm all over it! LOL! $200 extra a week...can't pass this up!
> 
> Yeh, I planned my lay down right up until I reached the property line fence, so there is one set laying parallel to the fence and then I backed up and T-Boned them with the rest of the set...:hmm3grin2orange: Thats what the skidder is for!



then your ahead of the game.....good reading, good planning, clean cutting, no rushing, no over confidence = good falling and production which = safety which = more money which = you going home happy and in one piece and you get ya new saw.


----------



## jrcat

shear head ... I have one word for you .......CONTRACT. Always always have a contract. Find a lawyer that knows the ins and outs of the timber industry in your area and your circumstances that you do business under, and have him draw you up a multipurpose contract. It will be worth the ching to him or her do that for you. Then ALWAYS use that contract and adjust it to each job or tract as needed. This contract should protect you from instances like this. There will be a legal battle and a sour LO but if he signs it he is bound to it.

You got pinched on this one but as others have said I would NOT have left that tract. I would have stopped cutting and worked it out with the LO then if nothing could come of it then walk. Word of mouth can be your WORST enemy or your best friend. Also keep in mind that no matter what you do or how well you treat people there will always be someone out there that hates your guts and will bad mouth you to the hilt. Opinions are like holes..everyone has one ( I couldnt use the "right" term there). That is just part of the cost of doing business , get used to it or go get a day job.


Please bear in mind that I am not trying to discourage you or discount what you have accomplished, just merely trying to give you some advice.


----------



## twochains

jrcat- did ya drop some more of those nice RO today?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- did ya drop some more of those nice RO today?



No it monsooned this morning...remnants of the system that made that tornado. I checked on a 40 acre tract this morning then went back to mine this afternoon and pulled 6 turns out and plugged my landing full. :yoyo:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> then your ahead of the game.....good reading, good planning, clean cutting, no rushing, no over confidence = good falling and production which = safety which = more money which = you going home happy and in one piece and you get ya new saw.



I might be a bit confident...the way I see it, I have been burning my candle at both ends for years...never have I been challenged...and I'm game for it! Physically I'm prepared and it's going to be hot this week. All I can figure is the dude must have gotten a hold of some good stuff! :cool2:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> No it monsooned this morning...remnants of the system that made that tornado. I checked on a 40 acre tract this morning then went back to mine this afternoon and pulled 6 turns out and plugged my landing full. :yoyo:



Yeh, I seen that system was headed across a big section of the States. What a mess! Looks like hundreds of volunteers showed up in Moore today! That's awesome!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I might be a bit confident...the way I see it, I have been burning my candle at both ends for years...never have I been challenged...and I'm game for it! Physically I'm prepared and it's going to be hot this week. All I can figure is the dude must have gotten a hold of some good stuff! :cool2:



I wasn't suggesting you were over confident lol...........just trying to cool your ram jets young man lol to help ya get what ya want ..........no offense meant or intended


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Yeh, I seen that system was headed across a big section of the States. What a mess! Looks like hundreds of volunteers showed up in Moore today! That's awesome!



If I wasnt tied up here and didnt have kids I would volunteer myself. Me and my best bud were headed to NYC for 9/11 clean up and we got told to stand down. That was a horrid mess. 345 Cat hoes dwarfed by Giant mountains of debris. The company I worked for sent 3 120 yard walking floors down to NYC for Hurricane sandy clean up I took one down and was going to stay for a week, the pay was awesome but the traffic....... with a KW w-900 sleeper tractor and 48 foot of giant 1 year old MAC walking floor....no thanks I came back home the next day lol. It was costing the drivers $75 one way to cross the tapanzee bridge and they didnt get it refunded till a week later once everything got straightened out. 

I know the misery of the clean up but I do not know the misery of losing everything. I feel very bad for those people.


----------



## twochains

Ha..none taken! :hmm3grin2orange: I just got to thinkin I might have come off that way! LOL! It's that deep seeded racer mentality!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Ha..none taken! :hmm3grin2orange: I just got to thinkin I might have come off that way! LOL! It's that deep seeded racer mentality!



are you sure you arent from texas? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> are you sure you arent from texas? :hmm3grin2orange:



Clunk lol you'll get a weather channel ban lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Clunk lol you'll get a weather channel ban lol



Dang it......


----------



## jrcat

Jrcat. I've got 3 boys and one mean as a snake (just like her momma) girl. Who are you raising all by u'r lonesome? -from huskstihl




My 2 daughters


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dang it......



Well be a good boy and ya get to watch the TV .......and I won't tell ya g/f why ya always watching that channel :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> If I wasnt tied up here and didnt have kids I would volunteer myself. Me and my best bud were headed to NYC for 9/11 clean up and we got told to stand down. That was a horrid mess. 345 Cat hoes dwarfed by Giant mountains of debris. The company I worked for sent 3 120 yard walking floors down to NYC for Hurricane sandy clean up I took one down and was going to stay for a week, the pay was awesome but the traffic....... with a KW w-900 sleeper tractor and 48 foot of giant 1 year old MAC walking floor....no thanks I came back home the next day lol. It was costing the drivers $75 one way to cross the tapanzee bridge and they didnt get it refunded till a week later once everything got straightened out.
> 
> I know the misery of the clean up but I do not know the misery of losing everything. I feel very bad for those people.



Didn't a bunch of the cleanup people get sick later on? The dust er something? 

I wih I had some extra money to send or time to go volunteer...volunteering in events like that can be just down right heart breaking. You hear everyone's story...you can't help but take some of the sorrow back home with you! And there is always the "ram rod" on those sites that makes himself the "general" and he gonna tell everyone what to do and how to do it!


----------



## jrcat

Yeah the dust did get a lot of them. I would get to emotionally tied to ... dont think I could do it.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Didn't a bunch of the cleanup people get sick later on? The dust er something?
> 
> I wih I had some extra money to send or time to go volunteer...volunteering in events like that can be just down right heart breaking. You hear everyone's story...you can't help but take some of the sorrow back home with you! And there is always the "ram rod" on those sites that makes himself the "general" and he gonna tell everyone what to do and how to do it!



A few years back now we helped out after a tornado hit Jacksonville NC it was so humbling to see folks trying to cut things with carpenters saws and hacksaws.......they were so grateful for anything we did, and all we did was fall some hazard trees and buck things up.


----------



## twochains

Wonder where treeslayer is? I bet he got some rain also. 

Man...you guys should have learned what cause those babies! I only have one little turd head, and I love him! :msp_smile:
I figured if we ever wanted another set of pitter pattering feet in the house...I'm gonna order me a Russian mail order bride! LOL! prolly wouldn't go over so well with the Ol'lady


----------



## jrcat

Tornadoes can hit with little warning in 09 we had one go through this area and thankfully no one was killed but it leveled about a 1000 acres of timber and peeled the roofs off about 30 buildings or so. This is a rare occurrence here.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Wonder where treeslayer is? I bet he got some rain also.
> 
> Man...you guys should have learned what cause those babies! I only have one little turd head, and I love him! :msp_smile:
> I figured if we ever wanted another set of pitter pattering feet in the house...I'm gonna order me a Russian mail order bride! LOL! prolly wouldn't goo over so well with the Ol'lady



Hey we got 5 kids lol 2 boys no probs ........3 girls nightmare lol..........my excuse we didn't have cable lol

Hey TC she'll give ya the 2 brick treatment lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Wonder where treeslayer is? I bet he got some rain also.
> 
> Man...you guys should have learned what cause those babies! I only have one little turd head, and I love him! :msp_smile:
> I figured if we ever wanted another set of pitter pattering feet in the house...I'm gonna order me a Russian mail order bride! LOL! prolly wouldn't go over so well with the Ol'lady



No probably wont end well lol. But think of the stories you can tell your grandkids


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hey we got 5 kids lol 2 boys no probs ........3 girls nightmare lol..........my excuse we didn't have cable lol
> 
> Hey TC she'll give ya the 2 brick treatment lol



You sure you arent amish? lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Tornadoes can hit with little warning in 09 we had one go through this area and thankfully no one was killed but it leveled about a 1000 acres of timber and peeled the roofs off about 30 buildings or so. This is a rare occurrence here.



UK gets Tornados too but very weak ones .......hey jr come south of the Mason Dixon and ya can see twisters first hand lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> UK gets Tornados too but very weak ones .......hey jr come south of the Mason Dixon and ya can see twisters first hand lol



I've seen a few water spouts out on lake erie.. thats enough to see right there and I only have to drive 9 miles to see it lol


----------



## twochains

I can't get over just how many times a day you can use a kerf dutchman! I put one in around 4 times a day average. Problem for me is when swinging tall oak, you have to be sure there is room to swing. The kerf dutchman is just awesome, you can look at yer stump after the fall and learn about compression and how many of the kerfs were used by how many were cracked. Just a bad ass cut!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You sure you arent amish? lol



nope not last time I looked lol.........and I shaved this morning too


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> nope not last time I looked lol.........and I shaved this morning too



this doesnt look like you shaved


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I can't get over just how many times a day you can use a kerf dutchman! I put one in around 4 times a day average. Problem for me is when swinging tall oak, you have to be sure there is room to swing. The kerf dutchman is just awesome, you can look at yer stump after the fall and learn about compression and how many of the kerfs were used by how many were cracked. Just a bad ass cut!



You meaning a soft dutch? a kerf dutch to this hack is one to jump a stick off if your trying to lay it safely missing something like a gulley or boulder which ya can't steer around


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> this doesnt look like you shaved



oi I wear a ball cap lol you photo shopped that lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I've seen a few water spouts out on lake erie.. thats enough to see right there and I only have to drive 9 miles to see it lol



Dude, I want to see a water spout! The only thing similar for us would be when a "dirt devil" hits a wind row of hay. I was hauling hay one day and one showed up, it took the hay about 200ft up. I was feelin" spunky and ran and jumped into the middle of it...WARNING don't do it w/o a shirt on!...I was pickin' hay splinters for days! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> You meaning a soft dutch? a kerf dutch to this hack is one to jump a stick off if your trying to lay it safely missing something like a gulley or boulder which ya can't steer around



yeh yah, the soft dutchman


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Dude, I want to see a water spout! The only thing similar for us would be when a "dirt devil" hits a wind row of hay. I was hauling hay one day and one showed up, it took the hay about 200ft up. I was feelin" spunky and ran and jumped into the middle of it...WARNING don't do it w/o a shirt on!...I was pickin' hay splinters for days! :hmm3grin2orange:



I wouldnt drive a boat into a water spout either lol. Those things are down right violent. Lake erie can get gale force winds and 20 foot seas are not uncommon ... thats no white cap lol My GF and I were out on a break wall watching a water spout in fact kinda dangerous high winds lightening and waves that went right out over top the breakwall. We watched for about 2 minutes that was enough. That was off the break walls at sunset bay in silver creek NY


----------



## bustedup

What wedges d'ya use TC?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I wouldnt drive a boat into a water spout either lol. Those things are down right violent. Lake erie can get gale force winds and 20 foot seas are not uncommon ... thats no white cap lol My GF and I were out on a break wall watching a water spout in fact kinda dangerous high winds lightening and waves that went right out over top the breakwall. We watched for about 2 minutes that was enough. That was off the break walls at sunset bay in silver creek NY



Twas that your idea of being romantic lol???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Twas that your idea of being romantic lol???



No it was my idea of "holy chiz lets check that out"


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> What wedges d'ya use TC?



a 6in and an 8in. but I try not to ever use them. I wedged one of the property line fence today though.

...is that do ya or did ya? That affects the answer some what. :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

When I hack trees I usually pop a wedge in guess it just they way I was taught lol


----------



## jrcat

jrcat said:


> No it was my idea of "holy chiz lets check that out"



Have I mentioned that I am not wrapped to tight lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> a 6in and an 8in. but I try not to ever use them. I wedged one of the property line fence today though.
> 
> ...is that do ya or did ya? That affects the answer some what. :msp_wink:



ok my typing not good it was a do ya lol .....I missed typing class at school


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Have I mentioned that I am not wrapped to tight lol



We figured that lol but now you confirmed it I'll cancel the short bus lol


----------



## jrcat

TC did you ask gologit ifin you put this thread up? just curious


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Have I mentioned that I am not wrapped to tight lol



Don't have to! :msp_biggrin:

You know how tight yer wrapped when "they" make you take the "ink blot test"


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> TC did you ask gologit ifin you put this thread up? just curious



Actually I sent a pm to him a week or so about doing it. He never said anything back so I guess it's cool :msp_confused:

Why did ya ask that? Now I'm scared :msp_scared:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Don't have to! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> You know how tight yer wrapped when "they" make you take the "ink blot test"



I did ....everything was either butterflies or wood cookies


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Actually I sent a pm to him a week or so about doing it. He never said anything back so I guess it's cool :msp_confused:
> 
> Why did ya ask that? Now I'm scared :msp_scared:



guess it keeps us certifiable dudes away from the regular folks lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Actually I sent a pm to him a week or so about doing it. He never said anything back so I guess it's cool :msp_confused:
> 
> Why did ya ask that? Now I'm scared :msp_scared:



Oh no I was just wondering is all to make sure it was cool


----------



## twochains

treeslayer...hows was yer day?


----------



## bustedup

let him catch up bro lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Don't have to! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> You know how tight yer wrapped when "they" make you take the "ink blot test"



Oh and squidward from spongebob.....


----------



## bustedup

TC when you skid sticks are they tree length or do ya buck to size? and what is your usual percentage pulp to saw logs?


----------



## treeslayer2003

wew, took a while dudes. pretty good day, buyer called and wanted a load a good white oak didn't care if the bark came off. made my job easy, 7 trees on the truck and gone. no rain yet, jus sheep flies. yea water spouts bad, wife is a watermans daughter she's seen um up close. I got two grown boys from first wife[dirty word] 8 year old son with wifey 2. I always find I get more done smoother if i'm not in a hurry. wew :yoyo:





oh, tc get ya some 10"triple taper wedges, they work dude


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, took a while dudes. pretty good day, buyer called and wanted a load a good white oak didn't care if the bark came off. made my job easy, 7 trees on the truck and gone. no rain yet, jus sheep flies. yea water spouts bad, wife is a watermans daughter she's seen um up close. I got two grown boys from first wife[dirty word] 8 year old son with wifey 2. I always find I get more done smoother if i'm not in a hurry. wew :yoyo:



Just breath.......


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC when you skid sticks are they tree length or do ya buck to size? and what is your usual percentage pulp to saw logs?



We skid lengths. It just depends from tree to tree, some will be all saw logs and some will be doubles or triples with scrag, and some will be all scrag.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, took a while dudes. pretty good day, buyer called and wanted a load a good white oak didn't care if the bark came off. made my job easy, 7 trees on the truck and gone. no rain yet, jus sheep flies. yea water spouts bad, wife is a watermans daughter she's seen um up close. I got two grown boys from first wife[dirty word] 8 year old son with wifey 2. I always find I get more done smoother if i'm not in a hurry. wew :yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, tc get ya some 10"triple taper wedges, they work dude




I like the triple and double taper ......never seen this stateside but guys here use a high lift wedge .....it alu with a wooden spike that gets thumped in .......never used one but they saythey good lol......


----------



## RandyMac

Welcome to


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, took a while dudes. pretty good day, buyer called and wanted a load a good white oak didn't care if the bark came off. made my job easy, 7 trees on the truck and gone. no rain yet, jus sheep flies. yea water spouts bad, wife is a watermans daughter she's seen um up close. I got two grown boys from first wife[dirty word] 8 year old son with wifey 2. I always find I get more done smoother if i'm not in a hurry. wew :yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, tc get ya some 10"triple taper wedges, they work dude



I was wanting a double taper...crap I would chew a 10" all to shreds in our little timber. What about the bark??? Does that matter sometimes? Heck this time of year the bark offers to slip..doesn't even have to be abused. It will be like this for a few more weeks then tighten back up again once the rain goes away for a bit.


----------



## jrcat

What Ive been cutting the butt logs have gone mostly for veneer then 1's 2's and 3's I have been averaging 4 to 5 logs per tree. It helps when they are 60' plus though. Im into ash right now. I was going to keep sending them to the same buyer but he only wants to give $650/thousand for ash. I found another buyer thats paying $1500/thousand on the ash butt logs and $750 for 1's . The butts he sell for veneer himself. I can deal with that price though and let him worry about them splitting or if they will meet grade .


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> Welcome to



noted lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I was wanting a double taper...crap I would chew a 10" all to shreds in our little timber. What about the bark??? Does that matter sometimes? Heck this time of year the bark offers to slip..doesn't even have to be abused. It will be like this for a few more weeks then tighten back up again once the rain goes away for a bit.



he don't normally want the bark off as the wood may stain[veneer logs] yea 7 to a trailer load nice oak. he needed them to finish a order

10" wedges work on 20" and up trees, jus hafta learn to not cut so deep a face. I know tc, it took me a while ta accept this too but it works good in some instances

if cut and let lay with top on 3 days bark stays on better. this is why I can sell good logs this time of year when others are cut off


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> What Ive been cutting the butt logs have gone mostly for veneer then 1's 2's and 3's I have been averaging 4 to 5 logs per tree. It helps when they are 60' plus though. Im into ash right now. I was going to keep sending them to the same buyer but he only wants to give $650/thousand for ash. I found another buyer thats paying $1500/thousand on the ash butt logs and $750 for 1's . The butts he sell for veneer himself. I can deal with that price though and let him worry about them splitting or if they will meet grade .



cat, take some pics of your ash if ya can. I curios to see if they look like ours. 650 bout all we get here now. I remember getting 1500 years ago


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Jrcat. I've got 3 boys and one mean as a snake (just like her momma) girl. Who are you raising all by u'r lonesome? -from huskstihl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 daughters



Lucky you're a giant human!


----------



## jrcat

I'll get some pics in a few days. They are in a big die off right now ...emerold ash borer ....dang chinese bug brought here I guess. they bore in just under the bark and girddle the tree.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Lucky you're a giant human!



IUm only 6'4" I have a cousin that is 6'8"......


----------



## jrcat

this thing Emerald Ash Borer


----------



## bustedup

Ash over here is getting cut heavy as we got Ash die back from somewhere in Europe.....I'd have to check again but I'm sure that it against law to plant Ash at the mo


----------



## ShearHeadMS

About a hour after I posted that, the land owners son called and said for me to come back and get the wood cut and the stumps up, iv known the guys son since high school and he knows I'm not trying to jip anybody. The old man told me he was just trying to cover himself, but I saw something different. Well I guess I'll do the job, the son must have called another guy who's wasn't interested in the wood hahaha, oh and im thinking of maybe going up to Oklahoma with my saws and see if I can do any good, also if any of you guys close to MS and need a contract feller, give me a PM. I'm always looking to learn!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> IUm only 6'4" I have a cousin that is 6'8"......



your 3" bigger than me lol I'm getting platform caulks lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I'll get some pics in a few days. They are in a big die off right now ...emerold ash borer ....dang chinese bug brought here I guess. they bore in just under the bark and girddle the tree.



carful cutin dead trees, they dangerus. ash bore ain't crossed the bay yet that I've herd.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Actually I sent a pm to him a week or so about doing it. He never said anything back so I guess it's cool :msp_confused:
> 
> Why did ya ask that? Now I'm scared :msp_scared:



Don't be scared...well, not yet anyway. I think you guys having your own thread is a great idea. That way you don't bother us elderly grumpy types with your boyish enthusiasm and general good cheer.

But check in once in awhile anyway so we can keep track of what you kids are up to. 

Play nice.


----------



## jrcat

Gologit said:


> Don't be scared...well, not yet anyway. I think you guys having your own thread is a great idea. That way you don't bother us elderly grumpy types with your boyish enthusiasm and general good cheer.
> 
> But check in once in awhile anyway so we can keep track of what you kids are up to.
> 
> Play nice.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Don't be scared...well, not yet anyway. I think you guys having your own thread is a great idea. That way you don't bother us elderly grumpy types with your boyish enthusiasm and general good cheer.
> 
> But check in once in awhile anyway so we can keep track of what you kids are up to.
> 
> Play nice.



thank you Bob, and you can bs wit us any time.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> carful cutin dead trees, they dangerus. ash bore ain't crossed the bay yet that I've herd.



These arent dead yet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

we do have glass worm they make little holes in the wood like ya shot the board wit bird shot


----------



## bustedup

you can come out from under the table now TC lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bobs allright


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> we do have glass worm they make little holes in the wood like ya shot the board wit bird shot



We got something similar and it a real PIA ........I hate falling snags and half eat sticks ......I canna run that fast anymore lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you can come out from under the table now TC lol



He cant......he is giggling like a school girl...... I can hear him from here lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> We got something similar and it a real PIA ........I hate falling snags and half eat sticks ......I canna run that fast anymore lol



I know what ya mean. got the crap knocked outa me last year cuz I can't run fast as I thought


----------



## jrcat

I used a bass wood to soften the fall of one of those red oaks. It bent the bass wood right over. It was creaking and cracking bad. I was scared to buck the red up for a little while as I didnt know what that bass wood was going to do ...


----------



## twochains

slayer, you not got the oak bore up there yet in your RO?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> slayer, you not got the oak bore up there yet in your RO?



Oh great what is this new bug?


----------



## HuskStihl

RandyMac said:


> Welcome to



Why does everybody want to hurt my feelings


Not saying I do it right, but I like a "pie" that's hard to lift. "Steep and deep", I'm like a Paralympic version of RandyMac.

BTW, TC, I am enjoying u'r thread, and I bet TB (hopefully he's 390ing safely in SE Alaska) will be relieved me and my nonsense are not cluttering the falling pics thread. What this thread needs is "more cowbell", I mean vids.

BTWBTW TC, speaking of ink blots "kerf Dutchman" was probably a Freudian slip!

Also TC, while I am terrified of Bob, he seems like a good guy, but you should still be scared


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer, you not got the oak bore up there yet in your RO?



oh yea he in the red and white, but he seems to get in the low ground stuff worse. trees on good ground I don't see much bore. funny how things diff. all around the country


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I know what ya mean. got the crap knocked outa me last year cuz I can't run fast as I thought



Imo falling snags is the most dangerous part of falling and no matter how ya plan it ya gotta stay switched on 100% of the time


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Oh great what is this new bug?



he a cut a wiggley dime size hole from butt to top. turn a purty oak into a saw log


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Why does everybody want to hurt my feelings
> 
> 
> Not saying I do it right, but I like a "pie" that's hard to lift. "Steep and deep", I'm like a Paralympic version of RandyMac.
> 
> BTW, TC, I am enjoying u'r thread, and I bet TB (hopefully he's 390ing safely in SE Alaska) will be relieved me and my nonsense are not cluttering the falling pics thread. What this thread needs is "more cowbell", I mean vids.
> 
> BTWBTW TC, speaking of ink blots "kerf Dutchman" was probably a Freudian slip!
> 
> Also TC, while I am terrified of Bob, he seems like a good guy, but you should still be scared




Husk jump in your views are worthwile and you got a good sense of humor so go for it bro


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Oh great what is this new bug?



This little jewel has the potential to kill off the red oak..combined with drought, it is devastating. Probably 20% or better in some areas is affected by the oak bore. Kills the tree from the top down. You talkin' about shaking some tops loose! Those dry sticks fly everywhere!


----------



## jrcat

Scenic Hills Nursery -- Oak Wilt Specialists in the Texas Hill Country


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Imo falling snags is the most dangerous part of falling and no matter how ya plan it ya gotta stay switched on 100% of the time



yup, I like to use my bell cutter for them. uh oh that prolly a dirty word


----------



## jrcat

vettes1995 said:


> i was operating my old Asplundh JEY whisper chipper when it went BANG! Guessing something slipped because all 4 of the 16"blades were broken and the cutter bar is mangled. I could use some help with the height and adjustment specs for the blades and the bar. any takers on this one ? Any help would be appreciated.



Try the equipment forum

http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, I like to use my bell cutter for them. uh oh that prolly a dirty word



You have one of those Bells? wheres the pictures?


----------



## HuskStihl

Much respect for you boys working u'r asses off to give u'r kids a better life. Raising my kids right (hopefully) is the hardest and most important job I do. But it does require a bit of beer


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> This little jewel has the potential to kill off the red oak..combined with drought, it is devastating. Probably 20% or better in some areas is affected by the oak bore. Kills the tree from the top down. You talkin' about shaking some tops loose! Those dry sticks fly everywhere!



red oak dyin to beat the band here from some kind a blight I think. bark gets a white fungus on it. that a dead givaway


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> You have one of those Bells? wheres the pictures?



i'll try to post 2morow on the skid thread


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Much respect for you boys working u'r asses off to give u'r kids a better life. Raising my kids right (hopefully) is the hardest and most important job I do. But it does require a bit of beer



I mostly work off my legs and back and arms. Sometimes I work off some weight but mostly not.... Beer doesnt set right for me 3 cans and I usually blow chunks.(Im a sissy)... I like captain and cokes......


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> he a cut a wiggley dime size hole from butt to top. turn a purty oak into a saw log



They make a bunch of tiny holes from the outside in. Once the top starts dying, the bark starts slipping on the trunk and looks like a blight is on it. Usually down here the tree is actually sound. Cuts the grade down bad even if there is flooring pieces in a board...if it has the little worm holes it goes to pallet lumber. I cut tons of scrag logs out of bore killed timber, you let them fly and the dry rot stuff in the tops blow out all over the woods.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Much respect for you boys working u'r asses off to give u'r kids a better life. Raising my kids right (hopefully) is the hardest and most important job I do. But it does require a bit of beer



Husk I'm an old hack so I gotta defer to the young guns too but I try to keep up so you'll be able to no worries and...............I'll fall with ya bro no worries


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> red oak dyin to beat the band here from some kind a blight I think. bark gets a white fungus on it. that a dead givaway


Thats just great soon every hard wood will be dead or dying first is was the chestnut then the beech now ash and oak. Ive been hearing something about some blight in the hard maples too


treeslayer2003 said:


> i'll try to post 2morow on the skid thread


Cool


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I mostly work off my legs and back and arms. Sometimes I work off some weight but mostly not.... Beer doesnt set right for me 3 cans and I usually blow chunks.(Im a sissy)... I like captain and cokes......



Stop bore cutting and you'll get of yer knees lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Thats just great soon every hard wood will be dead or dying first is was the chestnut then the beech now ash and oak. Ive been hearing something about some blight in the hard maples too
> 
> Cool



ya forgot ELM lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> They make a bunch of tiny holes from the outside in. Once the top starts dying, the bark starts slipping on the trunk and looks like a blight is on it. Usually down here the tree is actually sound. Cuts the grade down bad even if there is flooring pieces in a board...if it has the little worm holes it goes to pallet lumber. I cut tons of scrag logs out of bore killed timber, you let them fly and the dry rot stuff in the tops blow out all over the woods.



like a grenade went off in the top, yep


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ya forgot ELM lol



The elm seems to be fine here. We dont cut it for anything any way cept for fire wood. The amish cut it for wagon tongues. We call it piss elm.....its stinky ...


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Much respect for you boys working u'r asses off to give u'r kids a better life. Raising my kids right (hopefully) is the hardest and most important job I do. But it does require a bit of beer



I was "drunk Uncle" at Christmas this past year! I drank an entire quart of some 140 me an a buddy "found".... Wow, we know how to ma...find it! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

seems like crap trees nothing bothers um, but theres prolly allways been summin eatin trees.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The elm seems to be fine here. We dont cut it for anything any way cept for fire wood. The amish cut it for wagon tongues. We call it piss elm.....its stinky ...



Elm used to be used for the hubs of wagon wheels and flooring in stables.


DED elm is good firewood ........if there any green in it it burns like mould in a graveyard and it a sod to split


----------



## jrcat

Maple Leaf Tar Spot Disease hits Michigan trees hard. - Detroit Gardening | Examiner.com



Maple Diseases &mdash; Plant Diseases &mdash; Penn State Extension


----------



## bustedup

I meant to ask ......do you young guys still sound a stick before ya start ya cuts?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I meant to ask ......do you young guys still sound a stick before ya start ya cuts?



i'm flattered ya called me young :msp_biggrin: never really got the hang of it, but I can usually tell by looking


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm flattered ya called me young :msp_biggrin: never really got the hang of it, but I can usually tell by looking



SSShhhhhh I'm not young either lol but I'll not tell if you won't lol


I always sound out and if I'm not sure I watch the saw chips real close to see the color etc ......guess it just my way lol as don't like surprises ........not that I don't get em tho


----------



## bustedup

maybe this will not interest anyone but maybe within this thread we could try and bust some of the jargon in our industry .........things are called by different names at different locations .......it might be worthwhile might not lol 


thoughts from folks???


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea I watch the chips too, they get dark when the wood gets dody


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> maybe this will not interest anyone but maybe within this thread we could try and bust some of the jargon in our industry .........things are called by different names at different locations .......it might be worthwhile might not lol
> 
> 
> thoughts from folks???



i'm game for that, don't know what good i'll be seems most of these terms from pnw. maybe i'll learn summin


----------



## bustedup

yep they do ......I know we have a good laff in this thread but now and again important things kinda need mentioned lest we all forget


----------



## bustedup

some off mine will be lol but some will come from over here lol


THE FACE : this side of the pond it called the gob or the sink or birds mouth
to me types are bare, open, kerf (don't use) and humbolt


----------



## treeslayer2003

so, does kerf mean no notch?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, does kerf mean no notch?



To me a kerf face is ......ya put in a double with saw kerf (horizontal and a slight angle) then ya either back it up or ya bore out leaving a tiny strap then release it. I've only seen it done on sticks that were wanted for veneer and you got no control were it goes ......hence don't use lol


Others may have other ideas on it


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> To me a kerf face is ......ya put in a double with saw kerf (horizontal and a slight angle) then ya either back it up or ya bore out leaving a tiny strap then release it. I've only seen it done on sticks that were wanted for veneer and you got no control were it goes ......hence don't use lol
> 
> 
> Others may have other ideas on it



yea, I guess I do that and a lot of humbolt. veneer buyers don't like big notches.
small trees pine gum sometimes don't notch at all


----------



## bustedup

I get ya any ya reasons I just don't like it ......but I rarely cut for veneer lol 


I've heard a coos bay put in without a face but I never done it lol to chicken I guess


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I get ya any ya reasons I just don't like it ......but I rarely cut for veneer lol
> 
> 
> I've heard a coos bay put in without a face but I never done it lol to chicken I guess



saw pic of that coos bay, I wouldn't use that on anything that likes ta split


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> Don't be scared...well, not yet anyway. I think you guys having your own thread is a great idea. That way you don't bother us elderly grumpy types with your boyish enthusiasm and general good cheer.
> 
> But check in once in awhile anyway so we can keep track of what you kids are up to.
> 
> Play nice.



Bob these boys need more than their own thread, they need a room. Bromance?


----------



## RandyMac

2dogs said:


> Bob these boys need more than their own thread, they need a room. Bromance?



Not to worry 2dogs, I'm keepin' an eye on 'em and I have a rolled up newspaper handy.


----------



## 2dogs

I know that newspaper.


----------



## roberte

Holy crap on toast, back away from the keyboard a get back to work already.  Did you all get rained out? Wow, 27 minutes to get caught up :yoyo: opcorn: 
54 pages by the end of the weekend and im sure I will contribute to the delinqunecy.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey!!! Look who is back!!!!
Missed ya little buddy.


----------



## twochains

Everybody have a good day today? Pretty warm....

I dropped (3) red oaks all a total loss...the entire heart, all the way up the trees were dry rot! Trees appeared healthy but everyone of them had a large burl looking thing about 4ft. up the base. Some sort of disease no doubt!


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, 7 pretty red oaks, weighed 86000. sheep flies still awesome. that sucks on yer trees tc, it happens.


----------



## twochains

I wonder why it happened on that group of trees? Usually that dry rot will butt off...not these. Made some good shots on the fence line today! 5 for 5...all leaning towards the fence, swung everyone of them, kinda fun but one of those locationall things


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I wonder why it happened on that group of trees? Usually that dry rot will butt off...not these. Made some good shots on the fence line today! 5 for 5...all leaning towards the fence, swung everyone of them, kinda fun but one of those locationall things



ants? or similer


----------



## twochains

What the Hell are sheep flies???...pecker gnats?? LOL!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> ants? or similer



Naw, not ants. I would say a virus like thing, whatever caused the burls caused the heart rot. I'm talkin' the entire tree! All was good on the outside though, bark looked good, tops were healthy. I bet Forestry Works would know wht it was, he's pretty up on stuff like that.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I wonder why it happened on that group of trees? Usually that dry rot will butt off...not these. Made some good shots on the fence line today! 5 for 5...all leaning towards the fence, swung everyone of them, kinda fun but one of those locationall things



TC, you're never gonna get any good at fence repair that way. I can't always make 'em go where I want, but at least Ive gotten really good at fence repair!

My day was going great, got off work early, decided to go play some pick up ice hockey (in texas!) and think I broke the end of my right pinky finger. Now I look kinda like E.T., but purple!
Oh well, classifies as a BooBoo, but I can't hit the stupid enter key right!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What the Hell are sheep flies???...pecker gnats?? LOL!



ha, kinda like a small yellow pissed off horse fly. thousands of um. they breed in tidal marsh, bout 400 yards from my landing.


----------



## jrcat

This is what the ash in my area looks like Treeslayer


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> This is what the ash in my area looks like Treeslayer



well the bark looks the same. could not leave that holding wood tho. chair city, ash awfull brittle here.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> well the bark looks the same. could not leave that holding wood tho. chair city, ash awfull brittle here.



I cut one that was blown over into another tree. The stump was half uprooted. I thought it might chair so I was cautious. got about 75% through it and stopped. I finished it off by laying a red oak on it. Figured it was safer that way. It was just blockin logs anyway ...big heart and only 10 inches dbh


----------



## treeslayer2003

what are blockin logs? firewood?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> This is what the ash in my area looks like Treeslayer



That's some good looking stuff there! We don't have much Ash here. An old logger told me every Ash wanted to kill a logger. He hated them, bored them all, no questions.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> what are blockin logs? firewood?



They get sawn into 4"x6"s for pallet stock


----------



## bustedup

Evening


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> That's some good looking stuff there! We don't have much Ash here. An old logger told me every Ash wanted to kill a logger. He hated them, bored them all, no questions.



sounds like the ash here, they start ta crack soon as you start back cut. worst thing to do is leave to soon, got to cut it off. boreing is good practice on um. forget swinging or wedgeing. I hate um too. some ash must not be this way tho, some pics of um look totally diff.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Evening



hello busted


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> They get sawn into 4"x6"s for pallet stock



oh, pallet cants


----------



## bustedup

Ash here ain't to bad. Maybe it conditions orientated???


----------



## twochains

Howdy busted!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, pallet cants



We call it that ugly word "scrag"


----------



## bustedup

Hey TS TC and JR


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Ash here ain't to bad. Maybe it conditions orientated???



that's what i'm thinkin, grows standin in water here, on a mountain elswere


----------



## bustedup

the scrag ends lol that an old one lol


----------



## twochains

Deep drawls here. Usually a good place to find Morrel mushrooms this time of year.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hey TS TC and JR



Hows it goin... you back to join the bromance?


----------



## jrcat

It could be with the ash that there are different sub species too. Just a guess.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hows it goin... you back to join the bromance?



Aye and fetched my zippo case |Randy shows up wi his newspaper lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Aye and fetched my zippo case |Randy shows up wi his newspaper lol



he might set you on fire first


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It could be with the ash that there are different sub species too. Just a guess.



that's what I've been thinkin


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's what I've been thinkin



climatic conditions do play a part too


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> he might set you on fire first



I got the flame proof pants on


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Aye and fetched my zippo case |Randy shows up wi his newspaper lol



Don't tell me your all scared of Randymac, fire & wet newspaper, please. :jester:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Don't tell me your all scared of Randymac, fire & wet newspaper, please. :jester:



Lol ......


----------



## jrcat

This ash will start to split on the landing in a matter of hours if its dry weather. When its quite you can hear it popping and splitting the same with red oak to. I cut some Hard maple today 26" and snow white


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> This ash will start to split on the landing in a matter of hours if its dry weather. When its quite you can hear it popping and splitting the same with red oak to. I cut some Hard maple today 26" and snow white



if ya can leave um in the shade. hard maple sommin I never been around. all we got is swamp red maple, pallet logs.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Don't tell me your all scared of Randymac, fire & wet newspaper, please. :jester:



Not scared ....just respectful


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> This ash will start to split on the landing in a matter of hours if its dry weather. When its quite you can hear it popping and splitting the same with red oak to. I cut some Hard maple today 26" and snow white



I'm sure ash has one of the lower moisture contents .......that may have something to do with it


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> if ya can leave um in the shade. hard maple sommin I never been around. all we got is swamp red maple, pallet logs.



Oh you mean those garbage maple that have like 4 to 5 sticks all growing off one stump ...usually in a twisted contorted manner so as not able to be cut by any means that are sane and or conventional?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not scared ....just respectful



Well I'm sacred and respectful


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Oh you mean those garbage maple that have like 4 to 5 sticks all growing off one stump ...usually in a twisted contorted manner so as not able to be cut by any means that are sane and or conventional?



You tried pie cutting them ?


----------



## twochains

If you run across any maple here, you know you are near an old house place. I have only cut 6 this year. Ya know...the grade goes as #4! I thought they would be pretty, these looked like a cross between a sycamore and a tuplelo...kinda ugly


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Not scared ....just respectful



well in case you all haven't figured me out yet, I like playing with fire. 
captain requesting permission to put a shot across the bow


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I'm sure ash has one of the lower moisture contents .......that may have something to do with it



Very dry wood. When I would have to chip it with the model 30 I would have to open the hood up every 2 load just to clean the knives off . It has some sort of weird sap it gummed up the knives and made that chipper bog right down. Same with saw chain..


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Well I'm sacred and respectful



you should be


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> well in case you all haven't figured me out yet, I like playing with fire.
> captain requesting permission to put a shot across the bow



Fire away gunny


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Well I'm sacred and respectful



+1 ^__^


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> You tried pie cutting them ?



Hunh?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> If you run across any maple here, you know you are near an old house place. I have only cut 6 this year. Ya know...the grade goes as #4! I thought they would be pretty, these looked like a cross between a sycamore and a tuplelo...kinda ugly



When you say old house place......could it be that they been coppiced in past years???


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hunh?



It a type of falling technique if ya look on you tube I think there a vid there


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> well in case you all haven't figured me out yet, I like playing with fire.
> captain requesting permission to put a shot across the bow



:hmm3grin2orange: he hates me LOL!


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> When you say old house place......could it be that they been coppiced in past years???



Whats coppiced?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> you should be



Yep but gotta go somehow lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> It a type of falling technique if ya look on you tube I think there a vid there



Ok. I have cut some of them just a PITA. Not worth much....blocking and tie logs ...about $1000 a load on a good day. Fire wood poles pay $900 a load lol.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> It a type of falling technique if ya look on you tube I think there a vid there



Hunh
from websters:
the sound a faller makes when he misread the lead and its going backward


----------



## jrcat

Hard or "sugar" maple 

Acer saccharum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## twochains

roberte, you put in good day today?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Hunh
> from websters:
> the sound a faller makes when he misread the lead and its going backward



I thought that was )*^&^(*^&)(*^()*^%$#&^*(&^!!!!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Whats coppiced?



Old woodsmans technique used to harvest timber without actually totally falling it...something like taking of limbs or stems to promote new growth .......it is a craft really ....it was used before the days of clear fell and replant......kept the supply going if that makes any sense


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Hunh
> from websters:
> the sound a faller makes when he misread the lead and its going backward



It's a type of falling cut lol the Scandinavians use it on back leaners


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Old woodsmans technique used to harvest timber without actually totally falling it...something like taking of limbs or stems to promote new growth .......it is a craft really ....it was used before the days of clear fell and replant......kept the supply going if that makes any sense



In PA they have taken to clear cutting now only leaving "seed" trees that are usually 70' tall and blown over by a light breeze.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> roberte, you put in good day today?



since coming to Washington from cali, every day is good.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I thought that was )*^&^(*^&)(*^()*^%$#&^*(&^!!!!



followed by whistle blasts and meat wagon sirens lol


----------



## twochains

Is that where they are cut about half through and bet to the ground? 

The maples you will see here will also usually be by Yuca's and Iris. I have a theory that the CCC's planted them when they were here in the 40's I think. Most seem about the same size. I saw a cluster of maples once...kind of odd, seemed to be in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> since coming to Washington from cali, every day is good.



I thought washington doesnt like transplants lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I thought that was )*^&^(*^&)(*^()*^%$#&^*(&^!!!!



I had to clean it for your protection. 

Gologit might duck in here, umpkin2:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Is that where they are cut about half through and bet to the ground?
> 
> The maples you will see here will also usually be by Yuca's and Iris. I have a theory that the CCC's planted them when they were here in the 40's I think. Most seem about the same size. I saw a cluster of maples once...kind of odd, seemed to be in the middle of nowhere.



No TC coppicing you actually fully cut .......I think what your thinking of is something hedge layers use ......that called pleaching lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> since coming to Washington from cali, every day is good.



I bet! I flew out to Olympia back in '92 and visited Evergreen University trying to get into their forestry program. I absolutely loved that huge open air fish market! Beautiful country out there. I wish I had a BMW GS1200 or a KTM Super Adventure...I'd ride out there and check it out again.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I thought washington doesnt like transplants lol



Having lived a little, when you go some place new, (state, bar, coffee shop, etc) keep your yap shut.


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> I had to clean it for your protection.
> 
> Gologit might duck in here, umpkin2:



Yup, he shows up every once in awhile.


And, what a faller says when one goes sideways on him? "Damn wind got it"...especially if the bullbuck saw it.


----------



## jrcat

Luisville slugger has a bat mill in Akely Pa. A few years back they started turning bats out of hard maple. They dont do it much now at Akely mostly just ash. Another company that is gone now used to make extrusion molds for steel out of hard maple . I guess it holds up to the heat extremely well in a low or no oxygen environment.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I bet! I flew out to Olympia back in '92 and visited Evergreen University trying to get into their forestry program. I absolutely loved that huge open air fish market! Beautiful country out there. I wish I had a BMW GS1200 or a KTM Super Adventure...I'd ride out there and check it out again.



well come on, you will look good with that new 660 w/ 32" bar straped to the back of ur motorcicle


----------



## twochains

Gologit- I'm proud to know you use that also!


----------



## jrcat

Gologit said:


> Yup, he shows up every once in awhile.
> 
> 
> And, what a faller says when one goes sideways on him? "Damn wind got it"...especially if the bullbuck saw it.



I am usually alone so .... I dont say much cept for hunh......lol


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Yup, he shows up every once in awhile.
> 
> 
> And, what a faller says when one goes sideways on him? "Damn wind got it"...especially if the bullbuck saw it.



Hi Bob, :msp_biggrin:

if your going to go with that reason (excuse) better remember your am & pm drafts so you got your story straight :greenchainsaw:


----------



## twochains

hey roberte, you ever use those redwood replacement nails? I ordered a set... know anything about them?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> hey roberte, you ever use those redwood replacement nails? I ordered a set... know anything about them?



No, I haven't, but im also sitting on a bag full that I got from hoffmans. 
So guinea pig em for us,


----------



## jrcat

Roberte... you are not adding to the delinquency as well as I thought you might.... are you scared?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: he hates me LOL!



he hate me, didn't he play in the XFL


----------



## bustedup

You like Hoffman's ??? I got a pair and they the best I've ever had lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Luisville slugger has a bat mill in Akely Pa. A few years back they started turning bats out of hard maple. They dont do it much now at Akely mostly just ash. Another company that is gone now used to make extrusion molds for steel out of hard maple . I guess it holds up to the heat extremely well in a low or no oxygen environment.



LOL! A little trivia info...I lived in Louisville for 20 years. Did you know that Louisville sluggers are made in Jefferson, Indiana? LOL


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I wish I had a BMW GS1200 or a KTM Super Adventure...I'd ride out there and check it out again.



If you don't have a good cruiser I can lend you my baby blue Vespa. It's been ported, muffler modded, and had the squish band cut, so it might take you a while to get used to the power


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> You like Hoffman's ??? I got a pair and they the best I've ever had lol




I have Hoffman Faller boots and love them. Their nails wore out fast here, and the phillips tool steel didn't last too much longer either.


----------



## bustedup

Hey Husk how's ya today?


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> If you don't have a good cruiser I can lend you my baby blue Vespa. It's been ported, muffler modded, and had the squish band cut, so it might take you a while to get used to the power



Vespa........ you have a vespa...... even with the mods ..its still a girl thing ... wouldnt even call it a bike lol 
I have now decided that you cannot be from texas you must be a transplant lol... 


just messin with ya dude


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I have Hoffman Faller boots and love them. Their nails wore out fast here, and the phillips tool steel didn't last too much longer either.



Yup the nails do wear quick ......but the boots are comfy lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte... you are not adding to the delinquency as well as I thought you might.... are you scared?



Im pacing myself. 
Only two thing scare me, (Austin Powers joke)

If were going to have a little sewing circle, perhaps we could discuss embroidery with a chain coupler.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey Husk how's ya today?



gloomy :jester:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Vespa........ you have a vespa...... even with the mods ..its still a girl thing ... wouldnt even call it a bike lol
> I have now decided that you cannot be from texas you must be a transplant lol...
> 
> 
> just messin with ya dude



weather channel.........need I say more lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Yup the nails do wear quick ......but the boots are comfy lol



You need a vespa...... you could repower it with a 2101 power head lol then pack your saws and gear and put on your comfy boots lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> weather channel.........need I say more lol



Pfffft I am above the weather channel now ...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You need a vespa...... you could repower it with a 2101 power head lol then pack your saws and gear and put on your comfy boots lol



weather channel and telling ya g/f lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> weather channel and telling ya g/f lol



maybe you could tell RandyMac


----------



## jrcat

Roberte has chosen the passive stance... some one must defend fort smart aaaaa ty pants .....


----------



## treeslayer2003

been meanin ta ask ya'll bout boots, ain't them caulk boots heavy? I been wearin Carolinas for a few years now. lightest I've found.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> maybe you could tell RandyMac



he is only going to swat me with newpaper ....lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> maybe you could tell RandyMac



let you go first I'll back ya up lol


----------



## twochains

So what about the dang red wood nails for cryin' out loud!!! ...sewing circle :censored: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte has chosen the passive stance... some one must defend fort smart aaaaa ty pants .....



Passive, uh no. Play the tape back Im running with scissors and a drip can, lit. Gologit said we could play but be nice


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> been meanin ta ask ya'll bout boots, ain't them caulk boots heavy? I been wearin Carolinas for a few years now. lightest I've found.



I bought a pair of chippewa's almost 2 years ago... I wear them dang near everyday.. even out to dinner Im not shy or modest lol They have been the best boots I have own to date I hate carolina's and georgia's are only mildly better than carolinas imo


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> been meanin ta ask ya'll bout boots, ain't them caulk boots heavy? I been wearin Carolinas for a few years now. lightest I've found.



Caulks are heavier but they do offer way better grip and support and you get used to the weight .....also they way better if ya gotta boot some ones butt lol


----------



## twochains

The tool steel nails are almost twice as heavy as the Hoffman nails. Caulks are life savers!...well ankles anyway.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> he is only going to swat me with newpaper ....lol



rolled up around an old .404 chain


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Passive, uh no. Play the tape back Im running with scissors and a drip can, lit. Gologit said we could play but be nice



I yield sir to your smart aaa wisdom. I will bow....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> rolled up around an old .404 chain



That's why your going first lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> been meanin ta ask ya'll bout boots, ain't them caulk boots heavy? I been wearin Carolinas for a few years now. lightest I've found.



There not that heavy, but in this neighborhood you best be high stepping


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> passive, uh no. Play the tape back im running with scissors and a drip can, lit. Gologit said we could play but be nice



lullz


----------



## jrcat

I was wishing I had a pair of caulks today.. with the bark slipping the way it is.. What makes it slip so bad this time of year?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> There not that heavy, but in this neighborhood you best be high stepping



I guess it really what ya used to and what kinda ground ya working and sticks ya falling and bucking.....over here caulks are illegal .......but they ain't caught me yet lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> That's why your going first lol



oh no not that.

Controlled fear, anyone have some coffee


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I bought a pair of chippewa's almost 2 years ago... I wear them dang near everyday.. even out to dinner Im not shy or modest lol They have been the best boots I have own to date I hate carolina's and georgia's are only mildly better than carolinas imo



had a pair chipewas they good boots. have trouble getting them narrow, Carolina makes some in usa come in b width, narrow width hard to find.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> lullz



epic lullz lol


----------



## twochains

Holy crap roberte...have you or have you not worn the red wood nails? geez


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I was wishing I had a pair of caulks today.. with the bark slipping the way it is.. What makes it slip so bad this time of year?



weather bro ......mother nature is a wonderful thing


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> had a pair chipewas they good boots. have trouble getting them narrow, Carolina makes some in usa come in b width, narrow width hard to find.



I guess thats why I am not crazy about carolinas ... to narrow for me cant find em in a triple E I have mountain troll feet .. size 13 triple E

Huskstihl ....this is your chance for retribution ...lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I was wishing I had a pair of caulks today.. with the bark slipping the way it is.. What makes it slip so bad this time of year?



saps up, cut um today, top um in 3 days. bark stays on better


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I yield sir to your smart aaa wisdom. I will bow....



stop bowing, I haven't found a new way to put my pants on. 
Piling on, your behind


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I guess thats why I am not crazy about carolinas ... to narrow for me cant find em in a triple E I have mountain troll feet .. size 13 triple E
> 
> Huskstihl ....this is your chance for retribution ...lol



bet ya really a hobbit lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> had a pair chipewas they good boots. have trouble getting them narrow, Carolina makes some in usa come in b width, narrow width hard to find.



My boots draw up nice and snug.. I was blessed with narrow feet also


----------



## jrcat

we're not worthy we're not worthy


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Vespa........ you have a vespa...... even with the mods ..its still a girl thing ... wouldnt even call it a bike lol
> I have now decided that you cannot be from texas you must be a transplant lol...
> 
> 
> just messin with ya dude



It takes a big man to ride a Vespa, and an even bigger man to laugh at him:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> It takes a big man to ride a Vespa, and an even bigger man to laugh at him:msp_biggrin:



Mods and Rockers lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> bet ya really a hobbit lol



I dont have huge HAIRY feet and besides... hobbits are small and have that GAELIC accent lol


----------



## roberte

roberte said:


> No, I haven't, but im also sitting on a bag full that I got from hoffmans.
> So guinea pig em for us,







twochains said:


> Holy crap roberte...have you or have you not worn the red wood nails? geez



twochains, I got you back. easy tiger, this thread you started is on fire


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I dont have huge HAIRY feet and besides... hobbits are small and have that GAELIC accent lol



grazie lol


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Huskstihl ....this is your chance for retribution ...lol



None desired


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> grazie lol



for god sakes man speak the kings english lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> None desired



that doesn't sound very texas like


----------



## bustedup

It a pity we all so far apart cause we could have loaded up and gone to Moore and helped out


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> twochains, I got you back. easy tiger, this thread you started is on fire



here we go with that TIGER thing again.....


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> for god sakes man speak the kings english lol



jolly good


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> for god sakes man speak the kings english lol



Queens ......she still alive


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> here we go with that TIGER thing again.....



tiger or killer


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> jolly good



easy does it sport.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> It a pity we all so far apart cause we could have loaded up and gone to Moore and helped out



Yep...I'm the closest one to them. Like 5 hrs.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Queens ......she still alive



that may be, but she looks like she got to be wheeled around on Hanibal Lecters handtruck


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> jolly good



I'm def buying you an Atlas and taking ya to spec savers lol.......I'm not ENGLISH LOL


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that may be, but she looks like she got to be wheeled around on hanibal lecters handtruck



growl


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I'm def buying you an Atlas and taking ya to spec savers lol.......I'm not ENGLISH LOL



Whoa champ ... no need to get excited we all cool here..lol




cheerio


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> twochains, I got you back. easy tiger, this thread you started is on fire



EPIC LULLZ, or how about PMSL


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Whoa champ ... no need to get excited we all cool here..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheerio



you forgot "PIP PIP"


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> EPIC LULLZ, or how about PMSL



cant stop laughing


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> It a pity we all so far apart cause we could have loaded up and gone to Moore and helped out



I would do it


----------



## twochains

my face hurts


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> my face hurts



wait till randy mac comes with his wet newspaper. 
Oh yeah BTW, a newspaper; very modern reference


----------



## jrcat

Everyone left.......


----------



## twochains

Alright so in all seriousness...remember that pic of Randy falling that pine beside the block house? What the heck it is that cut called? Can I use it for falling uphill? I have to do the back cut from a dry creek and the stump is gonna be about chest high. Large gum tree.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Alright so in all seriousness...remember that pic of Randy falling that pine beside the block house? What the heck it is that cut called? Can I use it for falling uphill? I have to do the back cut from a dry creek and the stump is gonna be about chest high. Large gum tree.



in all seriousness, cough hack, Randy should be by soon enough, I wouldn't want to get it wrong.
I can picture it but


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> in all seriousness, cough hack, Randy should be by soon enough, I wouldn't want to get it wrong.
> I can picture it but



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Everyone left.......



Im still here, microphone in hand.
whats next


----------



## roberte

ok bustedup, 
why are corks illegal over there


----------



## bustedup

It a blocked out hinge bro or least that what I call it........It holds the stick to the stump longer and as I know it allows the hinge to flex more......if I'm wrong I'm sorry


----------



## jrcat

About 1pm today I was in the woods cutting I shut the saw off and heard thunder and said to myself ....hunh..this is going to suck 2 minutes later I probably looked like a sewer rat. Wasnt fun..... Just thought my misery might lighten things up again lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> ok bustedup,
> why are corks illegal over there



the freaky regulations over here lol you'd really not believe them lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> the freaky regulations over here lol you'd really not believe them lol



that's why im asking


----------



## bustedup

IMO TC if your laying uphill you'll have to open your face cut up a bit as it'll help ya hold on to the stick longer ........allows more control before the hinge breaks. leave your stump a bit higher ....just my opinion tho


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> IMO TC if your laying uphill you'll have to open your face cut up a bit as it'll help ya hold on to the stick longer ........allows more control before the hinge breaks. leave your stump a bit higher ....just my opinion tho



There is no choice but leave it chest high. I will be standing in a dry creek for the back cut. Tree is on the side of the bank and I have nowhere to escape to. I was thinking that cut had a lock type deal to keep it from hopping back over the stump


----------



## jrcat

Im off gentlemen .. have a good evening. lots to do tomorrow


----------



## twochains

have a good evening fellas


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> There is no choice but leave it chest high. I will be standing in a dry creek for the back cut. Tree is on the side of the bank and I have nowhere to escape to. I was thinking that cut had a lock type deal to keep it from hopping back over the stump



just a thought, do your cuts in reverse order. back cut and jamb a wedge, face it, then finish. without seeing what you see , im only speculating


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> have a good evening fellas



something


----------



## twochains

I sort of see what you are saying??


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I sort of see what you are saying??



if your standing on the downhill side to back cut & chest high, get that wedge in there as soon as you can, if your concerned about it coming back. Face it as you would, then finish nipping at the back cut, nip & pound, make it commit


----------



## twochains

Ahhh! If it werent for all the exposed roots I wouldn't worry. Im goin to bed...later gentlemen


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ahhh! If it werent for all the exposed roots I wouldn't worry. Im goin to bed...later gentlemen



not roots that will get you. later


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## roberte

:msp_biggrin: opcorn:


----------



## RandyMac

[


----------



## treeslayer2003

randy, you might have to stick around here more often. getting a little screwy round here.


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> [



Is that one sniped as well ? or just blocked? I got what FS was saying bout opening the face but I was really talking more back at the hinge to hold/flex 

The other night when I asked about a gapped hinge I was talking bout it in respect of a conventional face not the humbolt ......making the gap by angling in from the undercut (but not a dutch) if that makes sense lol


----------



## bustedup

Roberte In answer to the rules here well before ya can start cutting commercially you'll get stung for nearly a grand lol........and it gets worse from there on lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

you mean back cut couple inches highr than face?

he said gum, i'd leave a big step in hinge and hombolt face ta give more time for exit
gum won't bust


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you mean back cut couple inches highr than face?
> 
> he said gum, i'd leave a big step in hinge and hombolt face ta give more time for exit
> gum won't bust



I trying to explain (badly) (wish I could go cut one and photo it lol) conventional face .....but on the undercut (the horozontal cut) bout 1/2 to 1/4 way to the apex taking an angled cut (towards apex but not beyond) out to gap the hinge .............my explanation sucks lol


----------



## rwoods

RANDYMAC, my friend, correct me if I am wrong but wasn't the cut in your now famous PM850 picture done by you not only to control the fall better by keeping the hinge intact longer but also to bump the stem forward upon release so if it rolled or bounced upon landing it would be clear of the building? I think this later purpose seems to be missed in the many discussions of late.

Ron
Lesser than a "Not So Pro" but a fair firewood hack in this neck of the woods.


----------



## bustedup

I'll get lit up now but I'd say that your summation is right ......I would and tho that the snipe at the front is what stops it shooting forward (ok the extra flex does that too) of the stump....but I may be wrong again


----------



## northmanlogging

All ya all need to lay off the coffee...

The face you're all talking about is called a block face. And is intended to create more holding wood. for uphill falling I would go with a humboldt, and maybe a block face. Humboldt acts as a wheel chock to some extent, not a sure fire chock but better then a standard face.


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> All ya all need to lay off the coffee...
> 
> The face you're all talking about is called a block face. And is intended to create more holding wood. for uphill falling I would go with a humboldt, and maybe a block face. Humboldt acts as a wheel chock to some extent, not a sure fire chock but better then a standard face.



I'd agree and respectfully disagree as a blocked (or what I what I use on a conventional face) ain't just for uphill I've used it to set a stick down softer (that may make no sense) and I agree a humbolt gives ya stump shot but so will a conventional if it cut higher


----------



## bustedup

hope no one on her got any loved ones that were on that bridge in WA that gone down


----------



## RandyMac

invalid attachment.

I'll be back later.


----------



## RandyMac

Is this what you meant?





Don't get carried away with stumpshot, a couple inches will do.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac- No, the notch you put in the tree where you were cutting right beside a block house. If I remember right the back cut was a couple 3 inches higher than the notch so it left a -------___ kind of looking stump. That drop in the notch area would prevent the tree from jumping back over the stump, right? Thing is, did you bore vertically across to get the notch out?


----------



## twochains

I wish I could find that pic...I don't remember where the heck you posted it. Remember some guy saw the pic and made some crack about it not realizing what your intent was and you said "are you trying to be funny"....?


----------



## twochains

I just found your drawings on the other page. It is more similar to the 2nd picture but rather the log has a drop down notch to hold it from coming back...crap I can't explain it. Thanks for your drawings.


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> RandyMac- No, the notch you put in the tree where you were cutting right beside a block house. If I remember right the back cut was a couple 3 inches higher than the notch so it left a -------___ kind of looking stump. That drop in the notch area would prevent the tree from jumping back over the stump, right? Thing is, did you bore vertically across to get the notch out?



That was the gapped thingy.

This one.












Bumping it forward, away from the stump was only part of why it was cut like that. The weight 
was on the right side, heavy limbs with power-lines pretty close, maybe 25' at the most. There was also a tall Red Fir to the left, about 50' up the hill, I really needed to clear it.
It is hard to see from the photo, the top cut is angled down, toward the chimney. That would hit the snipe first and direct the tree back to the right, after it had been "leaned" to the left to avoid bright flashing surprises. The height of the block or step cut and the angle of the snipe were calculated to keep the trunk on the stump, until it was almost parallel to the ground. So, I started the backcut on the right side, leaving a thin inch hinge for the first third, then from there the hinge was 4 inches, tapering to around 6". I watched it move as I cut, when it went left far enough, I walked the saw around and finished it off. The trunk slowly settled to the ground, didn't twist or bounce, just went plop. 
Yes, I plunge cut the block out.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, Randy. I knew you had explained this cut before and that the situation was more complicated than the several recent discussions indicate; I just couldn't remember where that explanatory post was. I'll be quiet now and go back to reading mode. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

rwoods said:


> Thanks, Randy. I knew you had explained this cut before and that the situation was more complicated than the several recent discussions indicate; I just couldn't remember where that explanatory post was. I'll be quiet now and go back to reading mode. Ron



Highly calculated cuts are not needed often, if that pine had been in the woods, it would have gotten a deep and steep Humboldt.

One of the last big Cedars I fell in the Sierras was in a select cut area, there wasn't much room and there was a big rock right in front of it.
I used a block-cut on it, much narrower, with the snipe placed off to one side, in an attempt to roll the butt away or off the rock. It mostly worked, there were some gouges left. The PM850 sat in the truck, used the Super 250 on that one.


----------



## rwoods

The right tool in the right hands. Ron


----------



## ropensaddle

Wonder why I never get the cake :monkey:


----------



## paccity

ropensaddle said:


> Wonder why I never get the cake :monkey:



did one close to that last year. chunk chunk.


----------



## jrcat

Spent the first half of my day chasing down payment which is always fun. Then spent the other half of my day changing truck tires for a friend which is even less fun then chasing down payment..... Have I mentioned I hate changing tires....even more so when there is 24 of them to change. My arms and shoulders started to ache at just the thought of 24 tires.


----------



## jrcat

And I landed myself the 40 acre tract of timber I have been hoping to get. Its not great timber but the LO and I got it worked out. I was going to go on percentage on this one but I changed my mind as the quality of the timber just isnt there. This is more or less a stand of blocking logs. So I am going to cut and skid on a per thousand basis. I think considering the quality issues that this is the best way to go. Any thoughts?


----------



## ropensaddle

paccity said:


> did one close to that last year. chunk chunk.



Did it have a nice 3 phase beside it here's a different angle :monkey:








I seem to get the ones no one else can or will do lol


----------



## bustedup

ropensaddle said:


> Did it have a nice 3 phase beside it here's a different angle :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get the ones no one else can or will do lol



That could be an interesting job ...............


----------



## twochains

ropensaddle said:


> Did it have a nice 3 phase beside it here's a different angle :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get the ones no one else can or will do lol



Mandatory pics...or vid :hmm3grin2orange:

I won't even consider cutting near a house, much less a house grow'd around a tree! Good luck to ya on that job...Is that $$$$ I see in your future??


----------



## twochains

Hello all! Everyone have a good day? I won my log off! I even made a "redemption" vid today! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> That was the gapped thingy.
> 
> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping it forward, away from the stump was only part of why it was cut like that. The weight
> was on the right side, heavy limbs with power-lines pretty close, maybe 25' at the most. There was also a tall Red Fir to the left, about 50' up the hill, I really needed to clear it.
> It is hard to see from the photo, the top cut is angled down, toward the chimney. That would hit the snipe first and direct the tree back to the right, after it had been "leaned" to the left to avoid bright flashing surprises. The height of the block or step cut and the angle of the snipe were calculated to keep the trunk on the stump, until it was almost parallel to the ground. So, I started the backcut on the right side, leaving a thin inch hinge for the first third, then from there the hinge was 4 inches, tapering to around 6". I watched it move as I cut, when it went left far enough, I walked the saw around and finished it off. The trunk slowly settled to the ground, didn't twist or bounce, just went plop.
> Yes, I plunge cut the block out.



Thank ya Sir! That is the pic I was looking for. Don't ya figure it would be suitable for a uphill drop? Thanks again!


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Hello all! Everyone have a good day? I won my log off! I even made a "redemption" vid today! :msp_w00t:



Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> And I landed myself the 40 acre tract of timber I have been hoping to get. Its not great timber but the LO and I got it worked out. I was going to go on percentage on this one but I changed my mind as the quality of the timber just isnt there. This is more or less a stand of blocking logs. So I am going to cut and skid on a per thousand basis. I think considering the quality issues that this is the best way to go. Any thoughts?



congrats on landing the job, any work better than none. long as you make some money.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hello all! Everyone have a good day? I won my log off! I even made a "redemption" vid today! :msp_w00t:



I got rained out. did finely get the bushings for the clark, kinda think I got reamed on the price tho.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I got rained out. did finely get the bushings for the clark, kinda think I got reamed on the price tho.



Is it time to get that lathe yet?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Is it time to get that lathe yet?



yea, for twice what he charged, coulda got one a those china bench tops.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 296955


these plus a pin not in pic 2"x6" cross drilled for grease.

any body got any machine shop expieriance


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, did ya cut that gum in the creek bed?


----------



## bustedup

Hey troops how goes it ???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hey troops how goes it ???



Not bad and you?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not bad and you?



Tired and sore ......wish this weather would make up it's mind lol it not good for me old bones lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Tired and sore ......wish this weather would make up it's mind lol it not good for me old bones lol



Dont feel bad it was 80 on monday/tuesday then snowed this morning.... the 24th of may and it SNOWED.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dont feel bad it was 80 on monday/tuesday then snowed this morning.... the 24th of may and it SNOWED.



44 here hail wind and flurry of snow ......the brass monkeys were looking for welders again lol


----------



## jrcat

When I saw the flakes falling.. I think something popped inside my head ... started sweating and getting hot...wanted to KILL something.....then just tuned it out..went on about my business as if it were sunny and 80 again, save for the inch of rain we got yesterday and last night.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Dont feel bad it was 80 on monday/tuesday then snowed this morning.... the 24th of may and it SNOWED.



sounds like Arkansas weather! If and ya don't like it...wait 5 minutes! (thats what farmers say)

Tire changing huh?? Sucks for you! Fortunately the last tires I had to change were semi truck tires...they are a cake walk! Congrats on landing yer tact of timber...it's always goood to get the one ya been wanting for awhile, ya get a feeling of accomplishment...now ya gotta turn it into money! Blocking logs??? Veneer??


----------



## treeslayer2003

funny, ran ac for 3 days now thinking of lighting wood stove


----------



## twochains

Slayer, did ya have a bang up day? I made me one of them fancy "quick drop" vids today!


----------



## jrcat

No veneer some no. 1 saw logs but mostly blocking. Some hack went in and high graded it a while back and made a mess. I am also getting paid to "restore the roads" and do some clean up.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> No veneer some no. 1 saw logs but mostly blocking. Some hack went in and high graded it a while back and made a mess. I am also getting paid to "restore the roads" and do some clean up.



It wasn't me lol


----------



## jrcat

Im off for tonight boys GF is coming and we are going out for the night. Have fun and dont be gettin swatted with newspapers unless Im around lol. And keep that Roberte straight lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Slayer, did ya have a bang up day? I made me one of them fancy "quick drop" vids today!



got rained outa the woods, got reamed at the machine shop


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> When I saw the flakes falling.. I think something popped inside my head ... started sweating and getting hot...wanted to KILL something.....then just tuned it out..went on about my business as if it were sunny and 80 again, save for the inch of rain we got yesterday and last night.



Ya was killing something lol.............trees


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> got rained outa the woods, got reamed at the machine shop



hope the reaming wasn't to painful


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Im off for tonight boys GF is coming and we are going out for the night. Have fun and dont be gettin swatted with newspapers unless Im around lol. And keep that Roberte straight lol



HA HA! I don't think I can reign that Roberte in much! :hmm3grin2orange: That's a pretty good dude there!

Well you and yours have a good evening! Cheers!


----------



## bustedup

behave jr ..........or at least be careful..........:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twochains

Confucius say..."girl who spring on inner spring have offspring next spring" LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

swear i'm gonna buy a lathe


----------



## bustedup

and bustedup say then JR have heart attack lol.........I telling ya weather channel way safer lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> got rained outa the woods, got reamed at the machine shop



Lets see...either you were running a reamer...or ya got an ass chewing?? Neither is any fun!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Lets see...either you were running a reamer...or ya got an ass chewing?? Neither is any fun!



wallet got drained


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> wallet got drained



Now that is never fun


----------



## bustedup

TC have ya sounded that gum? and what size is it?


----------



## twochains

ooosh! dang, I hate when my wallet gets thin...wait a minute its always thin once the ol' lady gets her hands in it!


----------



## HuskStihl

ropensaddle said:


> Did it have a nice 3 phase beside it here's a different angle :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get the ones no one else can or will do lol



Rope, I could handle that easy. If I faced and wedged it right, I sure I could put that tree right through the corner of the second story and into the base of the utility pole, making the pole fall into the gap in the house created by the falling tree. The resulting fire would finish off the rest of the house demolition project. I'm assuming the idea was a tear down?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Hello all! Everyone have a good day? I won my log off! I even made a "redemption" vid today! :msp_w00t:



Congrats, but I really never had a doubt. Hardworking and honest will beat lazy, schemey, and mouthy almost every time.
Bout time we had a new video. Enjoy that extra 2 Benjamin's each week!


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC have ya sounded that gum? and what size is it?



Nope, I can't do that and walk away...if I stick a saw in it, it's going down. Right now it's gonna screw up my lay if I drop it. It's about 30" on the stump. Holds taper for about 20ft. It has good scrag in the top, probably come out around 75ft of log probably. Guessing (5) 9'4" ties cuts and the rest scrag.


----------



## mdavlee

Two chains clean your pm box out a little


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Congrats, but I really never had a doubt. Hardworking and honest will beat lazy, schemey, and mouthy almost every time.
> Bout time we had a new video. Enjoy that extra 2 Benjamin's each week!



Thanks! Funny you mention vids...I just might have made a couple today! :msp_w00t: I'm hoping for some redemption...man I really screwed up by posting that last one...made me look like a chump. These I am proud of. Heather won't let me upload yet...she has gets pissy if the uploads "lag" her "gaming"...go figure


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Nope, I can't do that and walk away...if I stick a saw in it, it's going down. Right now it's gonna screw up my lay if I drop it. It's about 30" on the stump. Holds taper for about 20ft. It has good scrag in the top, probably come out around 75ft of log probably. Guessing (5) 9'4" ties cuts and the rest scrag.



ok lol but ya should sound every stick just to make sure they not hollow etc......I know I know old git ranting on lol 


It a bit small to jack but could be done if ya need to


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Thanks! Funny you mention vids...I just might have made a couple today! :msp_w00t: I'm hoping for some redemption...man I really screwed up by posting that last one...made me look like a chump. These I am proud of. Heather won't let me upload yet...she has gets pissy if the uploads "lag" her "gaming"...go figure



LOL never come between a woman and her online gaming lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Im off for tonight boys GF is coming and we are going out for the night. Have fun and dont be gettin swatted with newspapers unless Im around lol. And keep that Roberte straight lol





twochains said:


> HA HA! I don't think I can reign that Roberte in much! :hmm3grin2orange: That's a pretty good dude there!
> 
> Well you and yours have a good evening! Cheers!



Well, at least your talking about me, winner :msp_razz:

Evening ladies and Randymac, love the battleship


----------



## twochains

Howdy roberte! Did ya put in a good day?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Well, at least your talking about me, winner :msp_razz:
> 
> Evening ladies and Randymac, love the battleship



Morning Roberta .....oops Roberte lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Howdy roberte! Did ya put in a good day?



I had a fine day, nothing to write home about


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Evening ladies and Randymac, love the battleship



IDK but I was expecting a "pirate ship"...but modern weaponry will suffice I guess.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Morning Roberta .....oops Roberte lol



just don't call me late to dinner. :biggrin: 


Gram


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> just don't call me late to dinner. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Gram



Ok lol ......7.30 for 8 .......black tie?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> IDK but I was expecting a "pirate ship"...but modern weaponry will suffice I guess.



Well I did put a shot across the bow, that was Randys "allow me to retort" 
I was mildly amused :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Ok lol ......7.30 for 8 .......black tie?



Black suspenders, after all, Oh and clean ones at that


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Black suspenders, after all, Oh and clean ones at that



Since when did we go co-ed lol


----------



## twochains

You're a bigger man than me...I don't want the pay back :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> You're a bigger man than me...I don't want the pay back :hmm3grin2orange:



Whats there to be afraid of


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Whats there to be afraid of



all I'm saying is panther and hatchet .............


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Since when did we go co-ed lol



Well I have to take her out once in awhile. Clean suspenders for me and for her a new full skip necklace, .063, gold


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> all I'm saying is panther and hatchet .............



Im hiding in plain sight


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Im hiding in plain sight



What color of flowers ya want??? just so we can have a whip round lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> What color of flowers ya want??? just so we can have a whip round lol



STHIL Orange of course, or Mcculloch yellow

Don't be bringing them husky colors


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> STHIL Orange of course, or Mcculloch yellow
> 
> Don't be bringing them husky colors



Ok dandelions it is lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Whats there to be afraid of



Humiliation maybe? :angry2: LOL!

If I'm gonna kick the chickens off their roost...I gonna have to hit the sack. Have a safe evening gentlemen! 

edit...see ya round 2am..damned insomnia and ringing ears! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Ok dandelions it is lol



only if your bring the tea & scotch


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Humiliation maybe? :angry2: LOL!
> 
> If I'm gonna kick the chickens off their roost...I gonna have to hit the sack. Have a safe evening gentlemen!
> 
> edit...see ya round 2am..damned insomnia and ringing ears! :msp_thumbup:



you got ptsd from all that falling today lol


laters dude......stay safe


ps get some sand bags (it just in case we can't find all the bits lol......makes the box the right weight lol)


----------



## ropensaddle

twochains said:


> Mandatory pics...or vid :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I won't even consider cutting near a house, much less a house grow'd around a tree! Good luck to ya on that job...Is that $$$$ I see in your future??



History mate about two or so years ago lol heres some pictures though!


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> History mate about two or so years ago lol heres some pictures though!



More


----------



## paccity

ropensaddle said:


> More


looks like fun.:hmm3grin2orange: earned your keep on that one.


----------



## HuskStihl

ropensaddle said:


> More



Holy #### are you good! You cut a tree out of the ####ing Amityville horror house! I framed that post where you said I wasn't a punk, and you'd cut with me. Seriously made my chainsaw day!


----------



## twochains

ropensaddle- That is incredible!!  Thanks for the pics! Ya just have to scratch your head at the thought process of the home owner who did that. It is a very neat idea but the fact that trees die, break, move in the wind...


----------



## jrcat

Looks like an uninteresting evening in here tonight lol.


----------



## twochains

jrcat- don't be a poopy pants! I haven't even gotten my boots off yet! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

feasgar math dhe do hor?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> feasgar math dhe do hor?



uh, what?


----------



## bustedup

Hey y'all lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Hey y'all lol



hey busted, gaelic? prolly not spelled right


----------



## twochains

Howdy Men! 

Busted...are you sure that is what all that meant? I figured hor was universal...oh wait, that's spelled with a "W"...Duh! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

you cut taday tc?


----------



## bustedup

yep gaelic lol


TC there ain't no w in the gaelic alphabet


----------



## treeslayer2003

so, it is still used on a daily basis? jus curios


----------



## bustedup

The word ya mean is actually slapag ..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

makes one wonder where English really came from


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, it is still used on a daily basis? jus curios



Not really ......there is a gaelic tv channel but it not taught in schools......more gaelic spoken (well version of it) in Canada and the states


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> makes one wonder where English really came from



English is a mixed up language will bits from most north euro languages lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

in the state's?


----------



## bustedup

yup I know it hard to believe but more gaelic spoken in north America than here lol......


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> English is a mixed up language will bits from most north euro languages lol



great now i'm even more mixed up.....lol I know modern England is many diff peaples


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yup I know it hard to believe but more gaelic spoken in north America than here lol......



appalatia? some a the guys from the islands in the chesapeke speak pretty skechey English. they prolly of scotch irish desent


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> great now i'm even more mixed up.....lol I know modern England is many diff peaples



There are different forms of English lol....I don't mean regional dialects but actual lang......for example if ya see OLD spelt OLDE then that is old english lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> appalatia? some a the guys from the islands in the chesapeke speak pretty skechey English. they prolly of scotch irish desent



more than likely lol......the scots-irish is actually a mis calling ......they were scots protestants sent to Ireland (mainly the north) then displaced due to potato famine (of which there were a few)


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> There are different forms of English lol....I don't mean regional dialects but actual lang......for example if ya see OLD spelt OLDE then that is old english lol



yea, I've long known we screwed up the language. prolly people like me who can't spell lol


----------



## bustedup

Oh not really you guys spell things phonetically lol we don't lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> more than likely lol......the scots-irish is actually a mis calling ......they were scots protestants sent to Ireland (mainly the north) then displaced due to potato famine (of which there were a few)



makes sense, always wondered why they could be both


----------



## treeslayer2003

we prolly boreing these guys ta death. c'mon ya'll say sompin


----------



## bustedup

I agree 


Ok logging term .......galluses anyone know what it means?


----------



## treeslayer2003

mus be pnw


----------



## HuskStihl

Well I spent the morning mowing in the mahindra (oh no my friend) with my 4 year old twins sitting on my lap "helping" with steering. Then started a burn pile which always keeps them occupied while me and the husky 326L punished weeds by the creek. Then I drove into houaton to watch my 11 yo play a very good ice hockey game. And I "won" a 394xp on eBay for $460 (hope it doesn't need a rebuild, but I'll git R' done of it does. There's about a 2% chance I get lucky with the missus, and of so, it'll be a pretty good day. Hope your Gaelic lessons are going well.


----------



## HuskStihl

Houston


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> Ok logging term .......galluses anyone know what it means?



suspenders??


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Well I spent the morning mowing in the mahindra (oh no my friend) with my 4 year old twins sitting on my lap "helping" with steering. Then started a burn pile which always keeps them occupied while me and the husky 326L punished weeds by the creek. Then I drove into houaton to watch my 11 yo play a very good ice hockey game. And I "won" a 394xp on eBay for $460 (hope it doesn't need a rebuild, but I'll git R' done of it does. There's about a 2% chance I get lucky with the missus, and of so, it'll be a pretty good day. Hope your Gaelic lessons are going well.



HA! I figure I got a 50-50 chance. i'm 1 up on ya lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> suspenders??



yup lol but over here called braces as suspenders eh well........women wear em lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you cut taday tc?



Yep! Had a good day! Seen something weird though! Wanna know what it was? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

man, shoulda got that. watch a lota brit wit


----------



## treeslayer2003

tell us tell us


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> yup lol but over here called braces as suspenders eh well........women wear em lol



Women wear suspenders? LOL! Braces and boots...Dr. Martins cherry red 9 eyes...who am I?


----------



## twochains

Ok so I cut this 4ft on the stump dead RO. As I was clearing the perimeter I noticed there was another big dead RO within 10 ft. of me. Actually I was standing in a circle where everything was dead within a 20 radius! All the grass, dog wood trees and a pine...all stone dead!


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> HA! I figure I got a 50-50 chance. i'm 1 up on ya lol



I probably haven't had those odds since my wedding night!


----------



## treeslayer2003

huskstihl took a leak there lol
jus kiddin husk


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I probably haven't had those odds since my wedding night!




:msp_scared: DAAANG!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ok so I cut this 4ft on the stump dead RO. As I was clearing the perimeter I noticed there was another big dead RO within 10 ft. of me. Actually I was standing in a circle where everything was dead within a 20 radius! All the grass, dog wood trees and a pine...all stone dead!



any ideas what did for em?


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl- How many kids you got?


----------



## twochains

IDK, I would suspect lightening...however there was no tear down the tree. It was really odd to me, these woods are pretty lush and to have a small isolated deadening like that is weird.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have seen that before, gypsy moth? prolly not grass


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> IDK, I would suspect lightening...however there was no tear down the tree. It was really odd to me, these woods are pretty lush and to have a small isolated deadening like that is weird.



wonder if something poisoned the soil ??? worth keeping an eye on or mentioning to some one ....might save grief in future years if it gonna get replanted


----------



## treeslayer2003

saw that happen behind a canning house, they pumped lie and tomato peel there. killed 20 acre


----------



## twochains

I don't really think it was an insect. At first I just figured oak bore kill, but Hell all the dogwoods and everything were dead, the ground was bare and dried up looking.

Some kind of wingy little bug must have hatched in the timber today, probably due to the rain on Tuesday! They are everywhere...thank God they don't bite! It was hot today and was shirtless..damn little bugs kept sticking to my back! UGH!


----------



## bustedup

It worth noting things like that ......so loggers don't get the blame ....as y'all know we are easy targets for some


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> It worth noting things like that ......so loggers don't get the blame ....as y'all know we are easy targets for some



yea, I been cussed, called tree killer, all that crap. public is misinformed


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello cat


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, I been cussed, called tree killer, all that crap. public is misinformed



Ain't that the truth bro.......to many ready to jump and spout off before actually thinking and finding out the truth


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> wonder if something poisoned the soil ??? worth keeping an eye on or mentioning to some one ....might save grief in future years if it gonna get replanted



Honestly, to me it looked poisoned. However it would be so random to poison there. The FS has these fricken illegal pill like things...you can put 3 beside any tree..any living plant for that matter and they will kill everything! They killed a bunch of timber to plant their "precious pine" ...nothing grew back in the deadenings. Heard of squirrels showing up hairless, lots of dead birds. But, OH NO...the gubment wouldn't do that.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

thay been conditioned, tought wrong. at my hs reunion they were agast at what I did. I had to educate those that would listen. some jus called me paul bunion :angry2: don't ya hate that


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Honestly, to me it looked poisoned. However it would be so random to poison there. The FS has these fricken illegal pill like things...you can put 3 beside any tree..any living plant for that matter and they will kill everything! They killed a bunch of timber to plant their "precious pine" ...nothing grew back in the deadenings. Heard of squirrels showing up hairless, lots of dead birds. But, OH NO...the gubment wouldn't do that.....



As I said cover ya ass bro ......tell some one else 


Falling snags is one thing that always makes me pucker up .......so so dangerous


----------



## jrcat

Hey hows it hangin?


----------



## jrcat

I'm not gonna be on to long ..my guts are killin me


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> thay been conditioned, tought wrong. at my hs reunion they were agast at what I did. I had to educate those that would listen. some jus called me paul bunion :angry2: don't ya hate that



Yup it very frustrating and at times soul destroying to get barracked etc......however I have found that those types get tongue tied when ya ask them........do ya use firewood to heat ya home?......do ya want ya children writing on slate and..........would ya prefer plastic toilet paper .....I oft as not get stunned looks and then they usually explode into some tirade or other


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hey hows it hangin?



you ok jr?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Honestly, to me it looked poisoned. However it would be so random to poison there. The FS has these fricken illegal pill like things...you can put 3 beside any tree..any living plant for that matter and they will kill everything! They killed a bunch of timber to plant their "precious pine" ...nothing grew back in the deadenings. Heard of squirrels showing up hairless, lots of dead birds. But, OH NO...the gubment wouldn't do that.....



so, it ain't jus here. saw um kill white oaks 3 feet wide ta plant dam pine. stupid. oak worth 4 times as much. I swear the pine mills were behind it. I've complained so much to the co. foresters they are finely changing this. starting ta go to a select harvest policy. good for me, hydro ax guys cryin


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> As I said cover ya ass bro ......tell some one else
> 
> 
> Falling snags is one thing that always makes me pucker up .......so so dangerous



With all the bore kill, I fall prolly 15 to 20 a day. The falling part doesn't bother me so much, it's when you swat them with another tree and the limbs come back and land at your feet. Or, the ones that fall from the sky like 5 seconds after the tree lands.

Busted- I seriously figure it was due to lightening.

jrcat- how was yer date?? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

well hopefully the day of the faller will come again ...........we can do things that machines can't .....


----------



## treeslayer2003

watch it tc, got the livin crap knocked outta me last year that way. I hate dead trees


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, it ain't jus here. saw um kill white oaks 3 feet wide ta plant dam pine. stupid. oak worth 4 times as much. I swear the pine mills were behind it. I've complained so much to the co. foresters they are finely changing this. starting ta go to a select harvest policy. good for me, hydro ax guys cryin



Me and a buddy were running dogs back in the National Forest here. We were waaay back in running a big mean boar hog. I don't even know how many miles in we were, but we came up on this cabin. Pretty much all structures were taken down when the land became Forest land. Any way we went in it and there were (12) 55 gallons drums of what we suspect was "Agent Orange".


----------



## treeslayer2003

if they don't stop the clear and spray, there won't be no more big hard wood. jus be a sterile pulp plantation worth very little to any one


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> watch it tc, got the livin crap knocked outta me last year that way. I hate dead trees[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yeah agree TS snags are dangerous ......I guess we all seen em faced properly backed up properly and they still do their own thing........I was always taught never trust a snag .....ever


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> well hopefully the day of the faller will come again ...........we can do things that machines can't .....



I have been with this crew a couple months now, my boss has a Hydro Ax...been run 5 times no longer than an hour each time. I stay in hill country pretty much, plus my boss has other irons in the fire.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> if they don't stop the clear and spray, there won't be no more big hard wood. jus be a sterile pulp plantation worth very little to any one




There never seems to be a happy medium it either one way or the other


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I have been with this crew a couple months now, my boss has a Hydro Ax...been run 5 times no longer than an hour each time. I stay in hill country pretty much, plus my boss has other irons in the fire.



You hang in there bro .........but as gas and other costs rise fallers hopefully will get a better deal


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Hey hows it hangin?



low! :msp_w00t:


where the heck did ya go anyway?? ain't ya gonna tell us how your date went...or did I miss it somewhere in the thread?


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, but them dead limbs what got me. never been knoked down so fast in my life. dead oak limb
3"x 8' struck my left elbow knocked me flat. saw it comin couldn't get away fast enugh. it got more speed and power behind it than you think


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> low! :msp_w00t:



you bragging again lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, but them dead limbs what got me. never been knoked down so fast in my life. dead oak limb
> 3"x 8' struck my left elbow knocked me flat. saw it comin couldn't get away fast enugh. it got more speed and power behind it than you think



That's why they called widow makers...... there just so much more to watch when dead and damaged crap around


----------



## twochains

I chaired a RO today!! YEAH ME!  It popped when I got within under an inch of burning the hinge out! Popped about 8 ft. Skidder knocked it down and there was like a heart seam from the stump. it was black! The tree just so happened to be right beside that deadening I was talking about earlier.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think he's really sic boys


----------



## bustedup

yeah ......jr you ok bro???


----------



## treeslayer2003

we all chair one once in a while for one reason or another
been over a year for me, don't know why it did, jus didn't get thru fast enugh. why I like boring them


----------



## HuskStihl

​


twochains said:


> HuskStihl- How many kids you got?



4 that I know about and pay for. 11, 4, 4 boys.
1 ten year old girl. Total disaster


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, but them dead limbs what got me. never been knoked down so fast in my life. dead oak limb
> 3"x 8' struck my left elbow knocked me flat. saw it comin couldn't get away fast enugh. it got more speed and power behind it than you think



I shutter when I see someone logging w/o a hard hat of some sort! I have a nice scar from my hairline to my chin from a dead top back in my ERC days. It looked awesome when fresh! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I chaired a RO today!! YEAH ME!  It popped when I got within under an inch of burning the hinge out! Popped about 8 ft. Skidder knocked it down and there was like a heart seam from the stump. it was black! The tree just so happened to be right beside that deadening I was talking about earlier.



yep the wonderful world of hardwood falling lol ......believe it or not there an organisation over here that wants to only give work to re cert fallers ......but wait .......they only have to re cert every five years if ya falling softwood.......hardwood tracts are exempt .....no go figure that.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

shamed to say I never wear one


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> ​
> 4 that I know about and pay for. 11, 4, 4 boys.
> 1 ten year old girl. Total disaster



There you are! LOL! Dang 5 kids... you and Busted and bitzer all have something in common.

( I think bitzer has 5)


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat's off, i'll worry now


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> There you are! LOL! Dang 5 kids... you and Busted and bitzer all have something in common.
> 
> ( I think bitzer has 5)



yeah we all didn't have cable TV lol


----------



## twochains

be back in a bit...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> There you are! LOL! Dang 5 kids... you and Busted and bitzer all have something in common.
> 
> ( I think bitzer has 5)



dang, 3 bout worried me ta death


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat's off, i'll worry now



I spoke to him earlier and he said he was real tired.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yeah we all didn't have cable TV lol



or computers


----------



## bustedup

I fixed up an old husky 480 today lol ......it got a fair bit of poke to it lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> or computers



Oh I'm still working them out lol.......but me child producing days gone now lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

like a 181? they were strong


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> like a 181? they were strong



Not sure lol.....but i like the older saws lol just seem to be more of a saw imo


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Not sure lol.....but i like the older saws lol just seem to be more of a saw imo



I think the ol ones had more compression


----------



## bustedup

lol yup ya gotta watch ya knuckles starting em lol.........I just love the sound of those high comp engines ......sad but just me lol


They just seem to want to cut and don't grumble as much as the newer ones .....esp those new ones with the electronic stuff on them lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's why I bought a new 461 before they all lectric. fixin up the ol ones too. suddenly a wreck seems worth fixin, and I got 30 years worth a ol stihls lol


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl- what part of Texas are you located in?


----------



## bustedup

TC had a thought bout that gum.......if ya not dropped it.......ya heard of hydro wedge jacks???


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC had a thought bout that gum.......if ya not dropped it.......ya heard of hydro wedge jacks???



It's still standing till Monday. Nope never heard of them. Enlighten me please! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> It's still standing till Monday. Nope never heard of them. Enlighten me please! :msp_biggrin:



I'll try find a link to one and mail it ya .........guys I know been putting over good sticks with em.....and the bonus ya don't have to cut a jack hole lol


----------



## twochains

There is a thread somewhere on here I think that has one...does it have two flat plates that slide in the back cut and spread open?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> There is a thread somewhere on here I think that has one...does it have two flat plates that slide in the back cut and spread open?



something like that I'll find the link of the comp over here that has em then ya can search stateside


----------



## ropensaddle

twochains said:


> I shutter when I see someone logging w/o a hard hat of some sort! I have a nice scar from my hairline to my chin from a dead top back in my ERC days. It looked awesome when fresh! :msp_rolleyes:



I thought I been everywhere in Arkansas but Dolph  Is that near dog patch


----------



## twochains

Near Calico Rock and South of Mtn. Home. Hey is that your tricked out lawnmower?


----------



## ropensaddle

twochains said:


> Near Calico Rock and South of Mtn. Home. Hey is that your tricked out lawnmower?



Ahh yes thats sweet country I been there and if we ever sell our 40 we have thought of moving up thata way. The mower was just cool so I put it in my signature I mow with a 800 ford tractor and my skaggs walk behind


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> HuskStihl- what part of Texas are you located in?



30 miles northwest of houston


----------



## twochains

Yep! I love it here! I have 54 acres in the sticks, can run the dirt roads to the lake from my driveway. Hey check out my profile pic...ever heard of the River Front Gran Prix? It's in Frt. Smith, that pic is from there. I raced every year in your area...Kirby Landing, it's right by the Superlift Offroad Track near Hot Springs.


----------



## ropensaddle

HuskStihl said:


> 30 miles northwest of houston



Wow I trimmed their in the 80"s San Jacinta National forsest I think it was hot mo fo they had record heat that year and a tornado ripped the roof off the motel we were at but we was gone home for the weekend lol Trees Inc my first real pro employment 82 I think it was


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> 30 miles northwest of houston



You are like 11 hours away?? Or near 10 anyway


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Wow I trimmed their in the 80"s San Jacinta National forsest I think it was hot mo fo they had record heat that year and a tornado ripped the roof off the motel we were at but we was gone home for the weekend lol Trees Inc my first real pro employment 82 I think it was



My forman put me up my 3rd tree lol giant southern Magnolia It was a historical monument tree and some forester was down there wanting me to go out further and get zapped he was a big shot type was yelling until I fired up my saw and started bombing his arse lol. I think my foreman got an ear full but no way was I gonna get shocked for some mamby pamby suited mo fo


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> thay been conditioned, tought wrong. at my hs reunion they were agast at what I did. I had to educate those that would listen. some jus called me paul bunion :angry2: don't ya hate that



This is funny as my highschool sports team where the Darrington Loggers... it was weird for anyone that wasn't related to someone or working in the woods at the time. Most of the boys worked in the rigging during the summers, if they where old enough anyway, Those days seem long gone now.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I shutter when I see someone logging w/o a hard hat of some sort! I have a nice scar from my hairline to my chin from a dead top back in my ERC days. It looked awesome when fresh! :msp_rolleyes:



I had something hit my head and render me temporarily unconscious while brush-hoggin with the open kubota a few years back. Lucky I didn't drove into the creek/river


----------



## ropensaddle

HuskStihl said:


> I had something hit my head and render me temporarily unconscious while brush-hoggin with the open kubota a few years back. Lucky I didn't drove into the creek/river



Lol I have had that happen twice here at the farm my wife said your shooting lanes are gonna kill your arse lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> This is funny as my highschool sports team where the Darrington Loggers... it was weird for anyone that wasn't related to someone or working in the woods at the time. Most of the boys worked in the rigging during the summers, if they where old enough anyway, Those days seem long gone now.



yea, not many of us round here. people look at ya and say; logging? they don't do that here.
people live in their own little world. thing is, on most of my jobs if they don't see or here me they never know I was there. that's a good thing.


----------



## twochains

deleted


----------



## twochains

deleted


----------



## twochains

deleted


----------



## Gologit

Guys, this is interesting but these kind of posts belong in Off Topic. If they get political they belong in the Political forum. Let's keep the Forestry and Logging section clear of anything that doesn't fit in with the general theme.


Thanks.


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> Guys, this is interesting but these kind of posts belong in Off Topic. If they get political they belong in the Political forum. Let's keep the Forestry and Logging section clear of anything that doesn't fit in with the general theme.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Fixed it the only way I knew how. Sorry Sir! Won't happen again, just not too often my little neck of the woods hits TV.


----------



## bustedup

TC write to the AX Men they'll put ya on TV lol..........and if ya watch it over here they don't even bleep out the cuss words lol


----------



## twochains

I doubt it! LOL!


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Fixed it the only way I knew how. Sorry Sir! Won't happen again, just not too often my little neck of the woods hits TV.



No problem. I'll put the ban hammer away.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I doubt it! LOL!



Oh seriously they don't bleep the cuss words lmao


----------



## jrcat

Gologit said:


> No problem. I'll put the ban hammer away.



:blob5:


----------



## jrcat

Well now that I am thoroughly medicated (allergy season in full swing) I can actually breath and function lol. I see you boys have been behaving ...somewhat lol.


----------



## bustedup

Right guys cancel the whip round jr still with us lol


----------



## twochains

I have been a little bad this morning...

jrcat- I have something planned to get on your skidder thread! LOL! Should be funny if I can make it work!


----------



## HuskStihl

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have had that happen twice here at the farm my wife said your shooting lanes are gonna kill your arse lol.



The two times I got clonked on the tractor, the tires wrapped a vine and pulled a dead branch down on me. My closest call happened when I was reversing and caught a dead tree with the bucket. Whole top came crashing down on me. Thanks rops, not a scratch! I have a cab now that will stop the small stuff at least


----------



## bustedup

There a lesson there.......fall dead snags as they will kill ya .....and don't rely on a cab bro even small things can and do pierce cab roofs .......hence Widow makers .......


----------



## ropensaddle

bustedup said:


> There a lesson there.......fall dead snags as they will kill ya .....and don't rely on a cab bro even small things can and do pierce cab roofs .......hence Widow makers .......



Well funny thing I'm all safety at work but on the farm daylights wasting no time for safe or so it seems. I'm a bit calmed down now after getting it roughed in


----------



## bustedup

ropensaddle said:


> Well funny thing I'm all safety at work but on the farm daylights wasting no time for safe or so it seems. I'm a bit calmed down now after getting it roughed in



I know exactly where ya coming from lol.......at home we all take and do things that when getting paid we wouldn't lol......I guess I was preaching the party line so to speak lol didn't mean any offense


----------



## ropensaddle

bustedup said:


> I know exactly where ya coming from lol.......at home we all take and do things that when getting paid we wouldn't lol......I guess I was preaching the party line so to speak lol didn't mean any offense



None taken I really don't understand it myself lol except deer season comes fast, so much to do, little time; still no reason to get my dumb arse killed lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> Guys, this is interesting but these kind of posts belong in Off Topic. If they get political they belong in the Political forum. Let's keep the Forestry and Logging section clear of anything that doesn't fit in with the general theme.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I seriously leave for _three hours_ and you get dad involved!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I have been a little bad this morning...
> 
> jrcat- I have something planned to get on your skidder thread! LOL! Should be funny if I can make it work!



well lets have have it lol dont keep me waiting in suspense..


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I seriously leave for _three hours_ and you get dad involved!



I would have probably turned out better! Actually he probably would have pinched my head off. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jrcat

No head pinching


----------



## treeslayer2003

speaking of vines, few years ago I bout got it count of a vine. cut a nice poplar, new it full a grape or water vine. as it fell and I turned to run, here come a vine horizantil I hade ta do some fancy foot work ta jump over it. really I got lucky. after I cleared it it pulled over a 6" beech. coulda been bad, broke legs or worse. CUT THEM DAM VINES OFF before ya cut the tree. also they can pull crap outta tops down on ya, they stronger than ya think.


----------



## bustedup

Another valid point TS .......before ya fall anything clear the crap out and brush out. I guess it boring but make sure ya got an escape path.......as ya found out lol when ya do the jig outta there ya really don't want the Oh **** moment lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

been wantin ta post that. jus got reminded. hopefully someone get saved because they read it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> been wantin ta post that. jus got reminded. hopefully someone get saved because they read it.



I am sure that no matter how many members there are .....there will be many many who just dip in and browse ...maybe looking for a tip or how to ,so bringing things like that up are good and well worth it imo


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I seriously leave for _three hours_ and you get dad involved!



And to think I was getting jacked for disturbing the peace.


----------



## roberte

Gentlemen,

I think I missed something,
twochains what did you do? :censored: Gologit said to play nice, remember :msp_razz: 
:greenchainsaw:

The dead snag thing, ? :kilt:
Hope you all are having a good weekend.


----------



## roberte

Speaking of kilts , how's it going bustedup


----------



## bustedup

TC sent ya a link regarding jacks 


Hey Roberte I'm good thanks how's you ? ya behaving .......


----------



## twochains

Thanks Graeme...got it.

roberte- Hey hows it going? Oh I waaay off topic and got reigned in a bit. I should have known better. Check yer pm box in a bit


----------



## HuskStihl

View attachment 297240


I'm sorry I had to leave you boys unsupervised this morning. I got a ton of mowing/clearing/weed eating done


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 297240
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I had to leave you boys unsupervised this morning. I got a ton of mowing/clearing/weed eating done



Only thing I see wrong with that pic..........trees still standing lol..........but nice mowing lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Although it's better than the last time i turned my back on my kids for a whileView attachment 297243


----------



## bustedup

Bet ya was real popular with ya missus lol .......but boys will be boys


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Only thing I see wrong with that pic..........trees still standing lol..........but nice mowing lol



I did do some tree work earlier. This is my best RandyMac big open humbolt. Being an amateur, you can see how my bottom cut started out way too shallow, but this time I recognized it and redid the cut rather than chasing it into a 70% face. I only had to make it go where it wanted it to go anyway.


----------



## bustedup

ya sure do like your deep faces.....you ever considered marking the corners before cut put in the gunning cut?


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Although it's better than the last time i turned my back on my kids for a whileView attachment 297243



So who is sitting in the puddle? Is that graeme or TC.....lol


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 297240
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I had to leave you boys unsupervised this morning. I got a ton of mowing/clearing/weed eating done



Inexcusable ........lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> So who is sitting in the puddle? Is that graeme or TC.....lol



hmmmmmm you ever had a calk in your behind lol???


----------



## HuskStihl

I like big faces. Taught that way, and it's what I'm comfortable with. As a non-logger I dont care about losing a few board feet, and stump height is easy to vary post-falling. This was not the picture I was trying to attach. See if it gets caught.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> hmmmmmm you ever had a calk in your behind lol???



Im feeling back to my normal spry sarcastic self lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I like big faces. Taught that way, and it's what I'm comfortable with. As a non-logger I dont care about losing a few board feet, and stump height is easy to vary post-falling. This was not the picture I was trying to attach. See if it gets caught.



I wasn't being rude bro .....no offense meant at all


----------



## jrcat

I would stump em high to if it was a yard tree or just something I wanted to get rid of.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I wasn't being rude bro .....no offense meant at all



Graeme, I've told you before and I'll tell you again I doubt I will ever take offense when someone with more (in u'r case a lot more) experience offers me well meaning advice. If I were selling veneer I'd be boring with a skinny Humboldt, and if I had a bullbuck who nagged about stump height, I'd use a low conventional. since I'm basically a dead/ugly tree remover I just put em down how I'm comfortable trying to improve my technique one tree at a time


----------



## jrcat

here it is ..8 pm sunday evening ...memorial day weekend ...no one is here ...again ...lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, I've told you before and I'll tell you again I doubt I will ever take offense when someone with more (in u'r case a lot more) experience offers me well meaning advice. If I were selling veneer I'd be boring with a skinny Humboldt, and if I had a bullbuck who nagged about stump height, I'd use a low conventional. since I'm basically a dead/ugly tree remover I just put em down how I'm comfortable trying to improve my technique one tree at a time



My friend I'm no faller of any great degree so do not put stock in jack I say please. use whatever face ya feel most comfortable with......don't try to get fancy, keep it simple and keep it safe. Many many schools of falling but please don't copy mine


----------



## HuskStihl

What's really rude is when some guy who obviously learned everything he knows from books or videos, clearly didn't get his start as a chaser, and wouldn't survive a morning on a logging show starts telling pros their face is too narrow. That dude is lucky he's got cool chainsaw friends


----------



## twochains

So how are the troops tonight? Everybody gonna put in a good day 2moro? Sometime I have bad storms coming in soon. Figures...everybody has hay down, hay will be cased right now so if the weather will hold till 3 or so 2moro they all should be ok.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ah, what hs?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ah, what hs?



Im wondering the same...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im wondering the same...



Me too .....


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> So how are the troops tonight? Everybody gonna put in a good day 2moro? Sometime I have bad storms coming in soon. Figures...everybody has hay down, hay will be cased right now so if the weather will hold till 3 or so 2moro they all should be ok.



When in doubt ...just drool lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

:dribble:


jrcat said:


> When in doubt ...just drool lol


----------



## twochains

THH! jrcat how was yer weekend? Ya'll go to the movies er what?


----------



## jrcat

Nothing much really kinda wasnt feelin to hot the past 2 days.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, you get over what ever ya had?


----------



## jrcat

Yeah I think the allergies were gettin me ..bad..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yeah I think the allergies were gettin me ..bad..



I got um too man bad grass allergy. it go away soon.


----------



## twochains

Probably so jrcat... damn pollen is up bad here! Are you guys taking off 2moro er working? I'm gonna hit the woods. Hey I took my Son fishing today...he caught 7 fish and a good size large mouth. He was tickled!


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, I cut a few taday even, gotta work when ya can in this bness. little man proud now ain't he


----------



## jrcat

Congrats for the boy! Im headin to the woods tomorrow have a good one Im off for the night.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Probably so jrcat... damn pollen is up bad here! Are you guys taking off 2moro er working? I'm gonna hit the woods. Hey I took my Son fishing today...he caught 7 fish and a good size large mouth. He was tickled!



Life is good when the wee ones smile.....makes all the hard work worth it


----------



## treeslayer2003

me too boys, catch ya later


----------



## bustedup

Me 3 later dudes


----------



## HuskStihl

Have a safe weekend and Next week. Think "videos"


----------



## roberte

Twochains, you should post those links
Good stuff


----------



## strangersfaces

Posted 05-24-2013, PM, It is now 05-26-2013, PM...



twochains said:


> Thanks! *Funny you mention vids...I just might have made a couple today!* :msp_w00t: I'm hoping for some redemption...man I really screwed up by posting that last one...made me look like a chump. *These I am proud of.* *Heather won't let me upload yet...she has gets pissy if the uploads "lag" her "gaming"...*go figure



Question.... What game lasts so long that the Important Stuff, like felling videos, can't be uploaded...?:msp_wink:



HuskStihl said:


> Have a safe weekend and Next week. *Think "videos"*



Yes, but eventually posting those videos is what the fans are waiting to enjoy...:wave:



Be safe always...


----------



## roberte

Happy holiday gents.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> ah, what hs?





jrcat said:


> Im wondering the same...





bustedup said:


> Me too .....



I was referring to my earlier stupid advice for TC to open his face, and his still being my friend afterwards.

Karma wasn't happy though, and settled the score this morning in the form of yellow jackets. Lots of yellow jackets. Ill-tempered yellow jackets. Wierd thing, I've got arthritis in my neck (and pretty much everywhere else), and my neck is actually moving better since they performed their "treatment" on it. Id have actually preferred ibuprofen, leaves fewer welts


----------



## jrcat

What a day lol Cut and pulled 2 load today. I want to turn my 372 into a bumper ornament for the crummy and roll the TD8 down the hill whilst set a blaze lol. But all in all not a bad day. I forgot to say I would like to stuff about 30 pounds of anfo into the exhaust of my crummy and set it off lol .


Nothing seems to want to run worth a damn today which is suprising as it was a relatively productive day lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Happy holiday gents.



Same to you sir.


----------



## jrcat

What do you guys use for poison ivy? I got that technu stuff it seems to work ok as long as I get it on the rash as soon as I notice it. I keep a tube of the stuff in my truck.


----------



## twochains

Howdy troops!! Happy Memorial day to yens! 

jrcat- I don't get poison ivy anymore, I grew up in the woods and used to get it justa bit when I was little. One thing I know you "can" do is scrub it till it bleeds and hop in a hot bath with a big ol' drench of bleach! It'll burn for a sec...but what doesn't kill ya only makes ya stronger! LOL!

Damn these co-dominate trees I been running into lately! I have been dumping them intact but I don't like that theory really. Fact is I am not comfortable cutting the sticks at head level on sloping ground. IDK just feels weird to me. I dumped a whopper double sweet gum that was super tall, wind set it to a stall and I was in tight quarters, I just watched it real close and the wind pushed in my favor and I hammered her down. If they would pop apart I would send them like that rather than losing that first block. However so far not a single one has popped...but dang I hate cutting them like that.

Well hope you guys had a good day..I gotta do chores and hit the shower! 

jrcat...that is some real music there that I sent ya...that's what that is! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

Those twins are always fun to cut.


----------



## strangersfaces

jrcat said:


> What do you guys use for poison ivy? .....



We had lots of poison ivy around the farm and I got it bad as a kid. Then one year, in January when the PI was under snow, I went to the doctor for a series of 4 shots, one per week over a month. That ended my allergy to the weed. What relief....


----------



## jrcat

I am going to have to call the doc then cause I dont want what I got last year ... I looked like the elephant man .. not again.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What do you guys use for poison ivy? I got that technu stuff it seems to work ok as long as I get it on the rash as soon as I notice it. I keep a tube of the stuff in my truck.




Never had poison ivy. Poison oak, we have that crappy in California.
Prednisone is what the doc gave for that.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Never had poison ivy. Poison oak, we have that crappy in California.
> Prednisone is what the doc gave for that.



+1
35 bucks for the doc in a box, 4 bucks for prednisone. Worth every penny.

Good luck


----------



## roberte

Given a choice, poison oak from cali or the blackberry here in Washington,
I'll take the blackberry.


----------



## jrcat

I guess I will just stick with the bleach baths.... that and brake clean seems to work to. I was hoping for a less poisonous remedy lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Howdy troops!! Happy Memorial day to yens!
> 
> jrcat- I don't get poison ivy anymore, I grew up in the woods and used to get it justa bit when I was little. One thing I know you "can" do is scrub it till it bleeds and hop in a hot bath with a big ol' drench of bleach! It'll burn for a sec...but what doesn't kill ya only makes ya stronger! LOL!
> 
> Damn these co-dominate trees I been running into lately! I have been dumping them intact but I don't like that theory really. Fact is I am not comfortable cutting the sticks at head level on sloping ground. IDK just feels weird to me. I dumped a whopper double sweet gum that was super tall, wind set it to a stall and I was in tight quarters, I just watched it real close and the wind pushed in my favor and I hammered her down. If they would pop apart I would send them like that rather than losing that first block. However so far not a single one has popped...but dang I hate cutting them like that.
> 
> Well hope you guys had a good day..I gotta do chores and hit the shower!
> 
> jrcat...that is some real music there that I sent ya...that's what that is! :msp_w00t:




Doubles and tight quarters don't bother me. Just gotta lay em out, plan. 
Record that stuff


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I guess I will just stick with the bleach baths.... that and brake clean seems to work to. I was hoping for a less poisonous remedy lol



Try 2 stroke mix, lol.


----------



## jrcat

I preffer to keep the 2 stroke mix for my saws lol. I keep a few cans of brake clean on the crummy for various uses. Actually I have a lot of miscellaneous stuff in the crummy. Tools, saws come-a-longs porta power,bars,shovels,chains. I want to get a gas powered compressor or a generator and an electric compressor. And and and and..hell I should just buy a service truck and be done with it lol


----------



## jrcat

Eh I have a yard tree to take down for my grandfather tomorrow morning not excited bout that.. its an 18" ash with a monster crown that hangs over his house and shed ... bust out some rope and the 4 wheeler I guess. Now I should get my brother to help.. This is family/free gratis so the pain of not being paid should be spread lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

I actually handled a pretty big on on my property this evening and actually made a video. This had three smaller stems coming from the main stem right up against a fence line. My plan was to put in a shallow humboldt, start the backcut and wedge it over. I lost control of it a little by going too deep on the back cut before I got the wedge in, but it all worked out OK. PM me if you need any advice on tomorrow's tree jrcat!

[video=youtube;Z9cgkD6ntmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9cgkD6ntmA[/video]


----------



## jrcat

I done got me pocket knife all sharpened up. I gonna whittle me some ash tree. Thens I gonna hook up me ferd focus and pull it over. I donts know ifin I should be a use in one o dem dare fancy trimmin thingers


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I done got me pocket knife all sharpened up. I gonna whittle me some ash tree. Thens I gonna hook up me ferd focus and pull it over. I donts know ifin I should be a use in one o dem dare fancy trimmin thingers



sounds like a good plan there


----------



## bustedup

Jr remember nice grind on ya knife ....round 25 degrees should be bout right


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Jr remember nice grind on ya knife ....round 25 degrees should be bout right



the scots might now about sharpening things.
how it going busted


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> the scots might now about sharpening things.
> how it going busted



I'm good bro ......freezing but good .....how's you???


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I done got me pocket knife all sharpened up. I gonna whittle me some ash tree. Thens I gonna hook up me ferd focus and pull it over. I donts know ifin I should be a use in one o dem dare fancy trimmin thingers



a ferd focus ehh, cool. now there is a video that should be posted. 
what up jrcat, sir.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I'm good bro ......freezing but good .....how's you???



Oh yes thats right ...it was 75 today ...sunny and warm. lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm good bro ......freezing but good .....how's you???



fine. not freezing, but it is raining here


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Oh yes thats right ...it was 75 today ...sunny and warm. lol



Oh gee makes me feel so much better you in the 70's ......mind ya it'll help ya weight loss program lol


----------



## jrcat

Not much roberte just trying to relax some.. Anyone want some kids? Do they come equipped with off or mute buttons?


----------



## roberte

Were is Randymac, kinda hard to hide in that battleship.


----------



## jrcat

I think he is sighting in the guns lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> fine. not freezing, but it is raining here



Oh that ok skin waterproof ya won't melt lol.......might shrivel but not melt lol....the prune look in this year lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not much roberte just trying to relax some.. Anyone want some kids? Do they come equipped with off or mute buttons?



The joys of being a DAD lol...........oh btw it gets worse when they hit the teens lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Not much roberte just trying to relax some.. Anyone want some kids? Do they come equipped with off or mute buttons?



Two girls of my own, 6 & 17yo. 
No off or mute buttons. 
My father used to tell us to go play on the freeway, probably not very pc today


----------



## jrcat

What would make my 372 4 stroke so bad .. Everytime Im on the throttle in a cut it runs fine but let off the cut some and it 4 strokes bad untill I bear back down on it.. I dont get it. I realize I should probably be asking this in the chainsaw forum but that place is kinda ..busy


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Two girls of my own, 6 & 17yo.
> No off or mute buttons.
> My father used to tell us to go play on the freeway, probably not very pc today



I tell my 9 year old to play in the road from time to time ... she tells me stick my head under the mower :msp_mellow:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> What would make my 372 4 stroke so bad .. Everytime Im on the throttle in a cut it runs fine but let off the cut some and it 4 strokes bad untill I bear back down on it.. I dont get it. I realize I should probably be asking this in the chainsaw forum but that place is kinda ..busy



sounds like the carb not set right


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I tell my 9 year old to play in the road from time to time ... she tells me stick my head under the mower :msp_mellow:



I pity her first boyfriend lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> The joys of being a DAD lol...........oh btw it gets worse when they hit the teens lol



I used to like you lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> The joys of being a DAD lol...........oh btw it gets worse when they hit the teens lol



you don't have to warn me. the real fun began when she started bring home boys.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> What do you guys use for poison ivy? I got that technu stuff it seems to work ok as long as I get it on the rash as soon as I notice it. I keep a tube of the stuff in my truck.



diesel fuel


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What would make my 372 4 stroke so bad .. Everytime Im on the throttle in a cut it runs fine but let off the cut some and it 4 strokes bad untill I bear back down on it.. I dont get it. I realize I should probably be asking this in the chainsaw forum but that place is kinda ..busy



(insert husky joke here) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> diesel fuel



HEY !! he has risen! .. whats up? Hows it goin


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I used to like you lol



well this is an advise forum so just advising ya lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> (insert husky joke here) :hmm3grin2orange:



I dont know about you lol ....


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I tell my 9 year old to play in the road from time to time ... she tells me stick my head under the mower :msp_mellow:



get with the times, 17 yo don't talk, they text dad how stupid you are


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> you don't have to warn me. the real fun began when she started bring home boys.



I could just see ya standing on the porch 12 bore in hand lol having a chat with the b/f lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> (insert husky joke here) :hmm3grin2orange:



what texas gotta do with his saw lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I dont know about you lol ....



in all seriousness, never pulled the trigger on a husky, but I have an open mind.


----------



## bustedup

Yo TS how's it going?


----------



## jrcat

Right now its ######## DS's and dolls and crayons and ponies and the worst cartoons I have ever bore witness too and did I mention dolls...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> diesel fuel



Nah think Jr can tell the difference lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Right now its ######## DS's and dolls and crayons and ponies and the worst cartoons I have ever bore witness too and did I mention dolls...



ya mean spongebob triangle pants lol


Hey wait til ya a grandad then it really gets confussing lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I could just see ya standing on the porch 12 bore in hand lol having a chat with the b/f lol



when I first met him at Christmas time, I joked about waiting for the most "inopportune time" to interrogate him, and when I found him upstairs (same night btw) @ 0315 in her room, that seemed like a good time


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> in all seriousness, never pulled the trigger on a husky, but I have an open mind.



In all seriousness .... there is another way of living.. you have to let go of this stihl addiction .... there is help out there.. its a 12 step process .... denial is the first step to admittance ... admittance is the first step to recovery ..lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> when I first met him at Christmas time, I joked about waiting for the most "inopportune time" to interrogate him, and when I found him upstairs (same night btw) @ 0315 in her room, that seemed like a good time



yup..... bet he ran fast .......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> In all seriousness .... there is another way of living.. you have to let go of this stihl addiction .... there is help out there.. its a 12 step process .... denial is the first step to admittance ... admittance is the first step to recovery ..lol



I'm arranging therapy for him jr it all in hand lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> In all seriousness .... there is another way of living.. you have to let go of this stihl addiction .... there is help out there.. its a 12 step process .... denial is the first step to admittance ... admittance is the first step to recovery ..lol



I can show you how to run that husky when your ready :hmm3grin2orange::greenchainsaw:

I was Mcculloch yellow first:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

some one needs this ....


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> yup..... bet he ran fast .......



No, no running, but I took the opportunity to use some of my best material, followed by yes sir , no sir.


----------



## jrcat

this


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I can show you how to run that husky when your ready :hmm3grin2orange::greenchainsaw:
> 
> I was Mcculloch yellow first:msp_thumbup:



cool that the first part of therapy lol........handling a real saw lol and getting used to nice orange color lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

no like for that stihl crack cat, ha ha spill a little fuel on yer arms if that were poisen is. ivy not so bad, sumac bad bad. hey busted, 372 rich all sudden? air restriction. I got no girls, good thing prolly go to jail they get 16


----------



## jrcat

Graeme .. I actually can tolerate spongebob.... its those stick figure cartoons I cant handle ..like on cartoon network


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> this



That a novel way of getting the message over lol......was that .....if ya can get that to the mill ya can date me daughter lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> no like for that stihl crack cat, ha ha spill a little fuel on yer arms if that were poisen is. ivy not so bad, sumac bad bad. hey busted, 372 rich all sudden? air restriction. I got no girls, good thing prolly go to jail they get 16



I talked to the guy I got this 372 from he said he just replaced the fuel line before I got it from him .. 3 years ago maybe... Im just afraid to mess with the carb settings.. dont want to cook it.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> cool that the first part of therapy lol........handling a real saw lol and getting used to nice orange color lol



I can show you too


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I talked to the guy I got this 372 from he said he just replaced the fuel line before I got it from him .. 3 years ago maybe... Im just afraid to mess with the carb settings.. dont want to cook it.



them series huskys eat fuel lines


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Graeme .. I actually can tolerate spongebob.... its those stick figure cartoons I cant handle ..like on cartoon network



hey when our grand kids are about .......holy crap it a real education .......lol they no everything and I mean everything


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> them series huskys eat fuel lines



with the crap fuel they all eat lines


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> hey when our grand kids are about .......holy crap it a real education .......lol they no everything and I mean everything



don't you know we getting dumber the oler we get


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> them series huskys eat fuel lines



still one of the best husky made tho


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> with the crap fuel they all eat lines



you right but I seem ta have more line trouble wit those


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't you know we getting dumber the oler we get



dunno bout dumber but..........most certainly get red face more often when they say .......Oh gramps we learned that in school 2 years ago lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't you know we getting dumber the oler we get



just ask my daughter


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> still one of the best husky made tho



my favorite husky was the 288, jus my prefferance


----------



## bustedup

any of you guys tried the saws with auto tune on them???


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> you right but I seem ta have more line trouble wit those



which brings me right back around to the original joke


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> any of you guys tried the saws with auto tune on them???



noooo, and don't wanna


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> my favorite husky was the 288, jus my prefferance



I still got my 288 and yup that is a good saw and it reliable


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> any of you guys tried the saws with auto tune on them???



not yet


----------



## jrcat

I dont want to either .. I heard they are junk


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I talked to the guy I got this 372 from he said he just replaced the fuel line before I got it from him .. 3 years ago maybe... Im just afraid to mess with the carb settings.. dont want to cook it.



ya won't cook it.......but first replace the line......then the filter......even get the carb cleaned it might be crap in it ........or it drawing air (unlikely but might)


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I dont want to either .. I heard they are junk



them guys on the saw thread say they good, I don't like change


----------



## jrcat

Where is TC at tonight.. I think the hand brake got him ...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Where is TC at tonight.. I think the hand brake got him ...



what ya mean got him


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I dont want to either .. I heard they are junk



They are junk .......every guy I know that had one (admittedly not loggers) have had nothing but trouble with them


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> them guys on the saw thread say they good, I don't like change



I dont like change either.. If I had a chance that power poke would be coming out of the crummy and a 5.9 24 valve cummins would be goin in


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> what ya mean got him



The hand brake being another term for WIFE lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> them guys on the saw thread say they good, I don't like change



no disrespect to the saw guys ......but I ain't heard of one yet that keeps going lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I dont want to either .. I heard they are junk



one reason I like the older macs, and its hard today, but those saws were designed to run on leaded gas.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> ya won't cook it.......but first replace the line......then the filter......even get the carb cleaned it might be crap in it ........or it drawing air (unlikely but might)



if 4 stroking it rich right? restriction. can't think how tho


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The hand brake being another term for WIFE lol



trouble and strife lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I dont like change either.. If I had a chance that power poke would be coming out of the crummy and a 5.9 24 valve cummins would be goin in



gotta get a dodge :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Where is TC at tonight.. I think the hand brake got him ...



"the hand brake" lol, that's excellent gloss :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> one reason I like the older macs, and its hard today, but those saws were designed to run on leaded gas.



It like most things these days.......some bright spark comes up with an idea........and the guys like us suffer for it ......ya just get used to something then bang......they change it lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> trouble and strife lol



The warden .. general ....boss lady ...ball and chain.....nag lol ..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> The hand brake being another term for WIFE lol



that ok then


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> if 4 stroking it rich right? restriction. can't think how tho



It sounds like it should be rich .....but it could be crap in the carb too.......JR is it idling ok???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> It like most things these days.......some bright spark comes up with an idea........and the guys like us suffer for it ......ya just get used to something then bang......they change it lol



its not some bright spark. they design for the most stringent requirements.


----------



## jrcat

I dont have a wife .. just ma GF.. she serves as the warden .. and or hand brake ...lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The warden .. general ....boss lady ...ball and chain.....nag lol ..



you been mixing in brave pills with your allergy meds lol???


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> The warden .. general ....boss lady ...ball and chain.....nag lol ..



war dept


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> It sounds like it should be rich .....but it could be crap in the carb too.......JR is it idling ok???



Idles fine. Choke it 2 pulls its running. if its warm .. say 75 80 outside .. no choke and 3 pulls .. running.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> its not some bright spark. they design for the most stringent requirements.



well they need a dose of astringent on them then lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you been mixing in brave pills with your allergy meds lol???



No .. they took me off the anti psychopathy meds lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> No .. they took me off the anti psychopathy meds lol



is it working


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Idles fine. Choke it 2 pulls its running. if its warm .. say 75 80 outside .. no choke and 3 pulls .. running.



it running rich .............what octane ya using???


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> It sounds like it should be rich .....but it could be crap in the carb too.......JR is it idling ok???



you prolly right the more I think bout it, fuel line, intake boot, loose screws all make it run lean
what about muffler restriction?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> is it working



I see pretty colors lol


----------



## roberte

roberte said:


> war dept



oh, but I don't mean you honey, and stop looking over my shoulder


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> is it working



we'll find out tomorrow when he climbs lol if he cuts his flip and bounces they working .....if not they not lol........and we gotta have a whip round lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> it running rich .............what octane ya using???



I run 92 in my saws


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> it running rich .............what octane ya using???



92 non ethanol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> oh, but I don't mean you honey, and stop looking over my shoulder



tell her stategy meeting to deal with errant b/f's lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> we'll find out tomorrow when he climbs lol if he cuts his flip and bounces they working .....if not they not lol........and we gotta have a whip round lol



I don't climb anymore, anymore than it takes to get to the base, humbolt time


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> 92 non ethanol



that sounds ok ........I run 96 in mine but that the lowest here lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I don't climb anymore, anymore than it takes to get to the base, humbolt time



chicken lol .................get ya spurs back on


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I don't climb anymore, anymore than it takes to get to the base, humbolt time



I run that 92 non ethanol in my 4 wheeler too. Its pricey though...$4.40 per gallon


----------



## treeslayer2003

really? I hard headed, they get the same as da pickup. 87 10% corn water. only use stihl mix tho never had a prob really. jus occasional line.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> that sounds ok ........I run 96 in mine but that the lowest here lol



I can only run what I can get


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> that sounds ok ........I run 96 in mine but that the lowest here lol



Can get 114 here .. race gas. A place in town sells it in 15 gallon drums for $8 per gallon.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I run that 92 non ethanol in my 4 wheeler too. Its pricey though...$4.40 per gallon



your moaning bout $4.40 lol.........it $12 over here lol.................now ya see another reason I no cut here lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Can get 114 here .. race gas. A place in town sells it in 15 gallon drums for $8 per gallon.



I would not run that in your saws


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> really? I hard headed, they get the same as da pickup. 87 10% corn water. only use stihl mix tho never had a prob really. jus occasional line.



The 87 here in NY is like horse pee. It makes my GF's 2002 explorer ping like hell. My brothers 2012 chevy pings on it too.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Can get 114 here .. race gas. A place in town sells it in 15 gallon drums for $8 per gallon.



get the carb cleaned then get a shop to tune it bro but tell em what ya running in it


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> chicken lol .................get ya spurs back on



chicken, ok sure, fried or bbq.
10 screws in my right arm, sorry not going up anymore. earned the right to be ground man, I will tie it off for you if you need it


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> your moaning bout $4.40 lol.........it $12 over here lol.................now ya see another reason I no cut here lol



:msp_ohmy: wow, drive much?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I would not run that in your saws



No way I wouldnt do that to them .. last about 5 minutes probably


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The 87 here in NY is like horse pee. It makes my GF's 2002 explorer ping like hell. My brothers 2012 chevy pings on it too.



nothing over here would even start on that far less ping lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> :msp_ohmy: wow, drive much?



He drives... His wife hooks the buggy to him daily... lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> nothing over here would even start on that far less ping lol



wonder if its rated different?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> chicken, ok sure, fried or bbq.
> 10 screws in my right arm, sorry not going up anymore. earned the right to be ground man, I will tie it off for you if you need it



deal........ I haven't climbed in bout 2 years but.............I'll have to soon as I got one that I need to top out before I can fall it .......yep I'll cut again ......and prolly make a huge mess lol


----------



## roberte

Hey Randymac....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> wonder if its rated different?



More emissions regs. More octane means cleaner burning.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> wonder if its rated different?



The lowest octane at the pumps here is 97 ron .......oh and we get to pump then pay lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> wonder if its rated different?



its Scotland...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> More emissions regs. More octane means cleaner burning.



so does high compression but you won't see that


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> More emissions regs. More octane means cleaner burning.



oh yeah the emission regs here tighter than a gnats butt lol......I blame the germans lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> More emissions regs. More octane means cleaner burning.



oh ok


----------



## jrcat

Scotland......tea... gas.......scotch......lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> its Scotland...



has been known to use potin if nowt else lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Scotland......tea... gas.......scotch......lol



nope water of life.....haggis.......red bull lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> oh yeah the emission regs here tighter than a gnats butt lol......I blame the germans lol




Sure...blame the germans... as if they dont have enough blame on thier shoulders....like stihls....lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

wifey drives 87 ramcharger, I installed a "slightly" warmed up 72 318 with q jet and 3 speed auto.
22 mpg. show me a rig that size n weight newer gets that. even with o drive


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Sure...blame the germans... as if they dont have enough blame on thier shoulders....like stihls....lol



hey now, that's a fine saw there :msp_tongue:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Sure...blame the germans... as if they dont have enough blame on thier shoulders....like stihls....lol



Oh aye they made then too lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> wifey drives 87 ramcharger, I installed a "slightly" warmed up 72 318 with q jet and 3 speed auto.
> 22 mpg. show me a rig that size n weight newer gets that. even with o drive



hey you guys and ya autos lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> hey you guys and ya autos lol



point is, I not convinced this new stuff is cleaner. if ya burn more fuel how it cleaner?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> point is, I not convinced this new stuff is cleaner. if ya burn more fuel how it cleaner?



depends on additives in it lol most US vehicles wouldn't get on the roads here cause of emissions lol.......never mind the gas prices lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> hey you guys and ya autos lol


 We love horse power here... you guys over will be reverting back to people power soon ...like those chinese people that pull carts around ...tied to their backs lol


----------



## jrcat

Im off gents .. have a good evening. Roberte dont let these guys get to carried away. lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> We love horse power here... you guys over will be reverting back to people power soon ...like those chinese people that pull carts around ...tied to their backs lol



Hey that could not be far off bro ........our sales tax is 20% lol you guys would have heart attacks at prices here lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im off gents .. have a good evening. Roberte dont let these guys get to carried away. lol



stay safe bro ......and don't scratch to much lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> stay safe bro ......and don't scratch to much lol



Yeah Im gonna do some bleachin here in a minute lol


----------



## jrcat

WOW we have made 52 pages worth of drivel ...lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yeah Im gonna do some bleachin here in a minute lol



careful with the bleach ..............lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Im off gents .. have a good evening. Roberte dont let these guys get to carried away. lol



sure, but whos going to watch me. its about dinnertime anyway


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> WOW we have made 52 pages worth of drivel ...lol



I called my shot the other night with 54


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> sure, but whos going to watch me. its about dinnertime anyway



I'm off to it sleepy time lol...............be safe guys and keep plodding on


----------



## treeslayer2003

later boys


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> Hey Randymac....



What?


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> What?



Lol, top of evening sir.


----------



## jrcat

My GF kept saying it was going to rain today. Yeah yeah whatever ... weather channel says this ...local news says that... put the 2 together and you still only have half an accurate forcast MAYBE. So I get up this morning at 5 and what is there.......rain


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Lol, top of evening sir.



Dont tell anyone but I think randy was grumpy


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Dont tell anyone but I think randy was grumpy




I don't know about grumpy , but I keep ringing the doorbell. 
I pretty much got the response I was looking for


----------



## roberte

roberte said:


> Lol, top of evening sir.




I think the 70s just called, said something about wanting there clothes style back


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> My GF kept saying it was going to rain today. Yeah yeah whatever ... weather channel says this ...local news says that... put the 2 together and you still only have half an accurate forcast MAYBE. So I get up this morning at 5 and what is there.......rain



sounds like a good time for you and the gf to do some saw filing


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I talked to the guy I got this 372 from he said he just replaced the fuel line before I got it from him .. 3 years ago maybe... Im just afraid to mess with the carb settings.. dont want to cook it.



So I missed all of last night. Your saw was running fine, and now suddenly is 4-stroking any time you're not on it hard? The good news, that doesn't sound at all like an air leak. Either too much fuel is getting pulled through the carb, or not enough air is getting in (or out). Your instinct to not mess with the settings is correct. A new problem should be figured out, not adjusted. First check the air, cause it's easy. Make sure the filter is clean (im sure it is), and check the arrestor screen. If there doesn't seem to be any air restriction, it is likely a carb issue. Likely a stiffening diaphragm, some junk keeping it from seating properly, or a bad metering needle. Luckily a carb kit should be cheap and likely to fix the problem. I offered this to TC, and it applies to all you boys. If your saw is down for repairs I will hapily ship my 385xp to anybody who needs it.


----------



## bitzer

Holy ####!


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> What?



I think I will use this '80s pic as my screen saver! Classic...


----------



## twochains

I got my replacement nails finally! I ordered the "redwood" nails. Dang they are alot longer than the regular tool steels!

View attachment 297613


----------



## twochains

How are the troops this evening? Everybody have a bang up day?


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, cut a load a beech taday. they sure mean ta top. chain tensioner on the new saw jus broke for no reason. luckily I had one from a ol saw. I never broke one in over 20 years, surprised me.
guess nothing like it used to be.


----------



## twochains

Is it bound up like it's bent or did it break?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Is it bound up like it's bent or did it break?



that piece that pushes the bar ahead simply broke in half. i'ma chalk it up as a defect.


----------



## jrcat

Beech is always fun man. I like cutting beech easy cutting but the tops. crooked and like to bind every which way.


----------



## twochains

Well, I think defect is most probable.

jrcat- hey hey!

Is beech anything like birch?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Well, I think defect is most probable.
> 
> jrcat- hey hey!
> 
> Is beech anything like birch?



I think they are in the same family or genus. But Im not sure on that. Beech as in american beech has smmoth gray bark Fagus grandifolia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and there are several species of birch Betula papyrifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is just one


----------



## jrcat

More birch scroll down for the north american species Birch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bustedup

evening all


----------



## twochains

Evening busted! 

Thanks jrcat. You get a good day in?


----------



## jrcat

Eh I was a tire changer today.. did some trade work for future equipment moves. The old boss isnt tooled up enough for changing tires nor does he have anyone that can or even wants to tackle tire changing. Not that I wanted to but on a rainy day with nothing much else to do I did it. I even had some help lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> evening all



Evening good sir


----------



## twochains

OOOSH! Tires again huh? Hey is it supposed to snow a bunch up near you?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> OOOSH! Tires again huh? Hey is it supposed to snow a bunch up near you?



Don't say that to him lol.....he no like the "S" word lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I think I will use this '80s pic as my screen saver! Classic...



I was thinking there would be a blue ox in the background lol


----------



## twochains

Hey busted, you ever use other trees as a deflector for keep what you are falling off fences?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> OOOSH! Tires again huh? Hey is it supposed to snow a bunch up near you?



Hunh what.... umm you are here by banned from further speaking ,typing ,writing or any other type of communication until further notice .. go back from the dark whole from whence you came lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey busted, you ever use other trees as a deflector for keep what you are falling off fences?



I have but it not the most reliable lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hunh what.... umm you are here by banned from further speaking ,typing ,writing or any other type of communication until further notice .. go back from the dark whole from whence you came lol



Told ya he'd freak lol


----------



## twochains

It's dangerous as hell to! Ya better be at your senses! Things get ta moving pretty damn fast! I was bouncing them off a head leaner...pretty effective.


----------



## jrcat

Now that I have my composure back and the flashbacks of winter are gone ...


----------



## bustedup

Me thinks ya an adrenaline junky lol


----------



## jrcat

16 tires today... on a log truck and 2 road tractors.. with a scrawny weak compressor. It has an 80 gallon tank but cant keep up with the 1 inch bruiser impact I have. lots of planning and a few short intermissions all 16 tires are done


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey busted. I have used that method tc, all depends. it works if everything is right


----------



## twochains

You have to really pay attention and have some past experience of screwing up to make it work! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

I would rather run my 10-10 mac all day than handle that impact all day.. my brain is still rattling lol


----------



## twochains

busted, you think I should sac up and post those vids? Just take whatever I get or bury them? LOL!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> You have to really pay attention and have some past experience of screwing up to make it work! LOL!



I have done it a few times and missed a few times lol. Where is the wreched white crap supposed to fall at? Not here cause we are in for 80's for the next week or so


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey busted. I have used that method tc, all depends. it works if everything is right



Hey TS ........It ok if it works I kinda don't like the uncertainty .......guess I'm just getting old lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

here what I think, you been cutting trees for years right? what ya doin works right? none of us in your shoes at the time, so any crit ya take wit a grain a salt. jmo


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I have done it a few times and missed a few times lol. Where is the wreched white crap supposed to fall at? Not here cause we are in for 80's for the next week or so



I wish I could remember... up NE somewhere. ALOT to! They said like 2ft or something??? Is this not almost June?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> here what I think, you been cutting trees for years right? what ya doin works right? none of us in your shoes at the time, so any crit ya take wit a grain a salt. jmo



I'm not critin lol just getting old lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

nah busted, didn,t mean you. I talkin bout tcs vid


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I wish I could remember... up NE somewhere. ALOT to! They said like 2ft or something??? Is this not almost June?



I have no idea. That is crazy. My GF says that she remembers snow in may before which I cant remember EVER. So aside of some foggy recollections and hear say I dont think it is supposed to be snowing up here in may/june


----------



## treeslayer2003

I did hear summin bout snow in ny. mus be aderondacks?


----------



## twochains

I'm gonna do it... 

Man did you all see the length on those "Redwood" nails?? I am gonna have to cut my pants shorter so I ain't trippin with those jewels!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I'm gonna do it...
> 
> Man did you all see the length on those "Redwood" nails?? I am gonna have to cut my pants shorter so I ain't trippin with those jewels!



whoooooo hoooooo stagged pants now ya learning lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Hey TS ........It ok if it works I kinda don't like the uncertainty .......guess I'm just getting old lol



that why I say depends, ya know if we were standin there lookin we might say, oh yea that'll work. or nah that risky. depends


----------



## twochains

LOL! busted is old! LULLZ!

No I was thinking about livining the evening up by posting my vids on Falling Pics!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that why I say depends, ya know if we were standin there lookin we might say, oh yea that'll work. or nah that risky. depends



Totally agree with ya there .....we getting to old to run like hell lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> LOL! busted is old! LULLZ!
> 
> No I was thinking about livining the evening up by posting my vids on Falling Pics!



I know ya was and I told ya to post em lol.................but I'm still old lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Totally agree with ya there .....we getting to old to run like hell lol



you right ma friend, but you surprise your self when it counts. then it hurts later. lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> that why I say depends, ya know if we were standin there lookin we might say, oh yea that'll work. or nah that risky. depends



Yeh, it just appeared as an option and I wanted to cut the trees so I went for it. Those tall slick RO can get ta bookin' it! Ya have to have pitched one over another one to know just how ridiculous it can get and which way the butt end will airborne itself...and be sure to not be there in the way of things!


----------



## bustedup

TC just don't stag em to short lol...............ya don't wanna look like ya wearing ya missus capri's lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh, it just appeared as an option and I wanted to cut the trees so I went for it. Those tall slick RO can get ta bookin' it! Ya have to have pitched one over another one to know just how ridiculous it can get and which way the butt end will airborne itself...and be sure to not be there in the way of things!



Hence why TS an me will leave that to you young guns lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have hung um up on purpose. then twist um around wit da skidder


----------



## twochains

LMAO! Yeh thats what I been thinkin'. Plus I still gotta go in the store in the mornings with regular boots...people ain't gonna get this shiz! LOL! 

Where the heck is roberte?? ..catching up?


----------



## bustedup

Yup done that too if no other option but even then I've hung one and it not behaved lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> LMAO! Yeh thats what I been thinkin'. Plus I still gotta go in the store in the mornings with regular boots...people ain't gonna get this shiz! LOL!
> 
> Where the heck is roberte?? ..catching up?



Ya set anew fashion trend lol.....either that or ya get funny looks lol


The daughters b/f maybe appeared lol he might be occupied chatting lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup also used hand throttle ta push or pull um. I do not recommend this, had ta chase the s8 down the road one day. I ain't nearly as crazy as I once was. lol


----------



## twochains

roberte left us


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> roberte left us



he be back


----------



## jrcat

It looks like rain for the next few days .. this weather sucks. I have some stuff to cut that I have been holding off on for the last to go. I guess I could cut it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It looks like rain for the next few days .. this weather sucks. I have some stuff to cut that I have been holding off on for the last to go. I guess I could cut it.



spossed ta be in the 90s here nex few days, I hate that jus as bad


----------



## jrcat

How would you guys price out a clearing job? Its 5 acres with maybe 2 loads of saw logs mostly ash soft maple and hickory. Then about 4 loads of pole wood or pulp wood what ever you want to call it. I wouldnt say that the saw logs will be over $1400 to $1600 a load and I can get around $500 a load on the pole wood. I wont have to deal with the stumps or put in a driveway I can land next to the road. Would you guys do it for the wood or do it for the wood and some $$ ?


----------



## bustedup

gonna be in the 50's here .......and I no like that lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> How would you guys price out a clearing job? Its 5 acres with maybe 2 loads of saw logs mostly ash soft maple and hickory. Then about 4 loads of pole wood or pulp wood what ever you want to call it. I wouldnt say that the saw logs will be over $1400 to $1600 a load and I can get around $500 a load on the pole wood. I wont have to deal with the stumps or put in a driveway I can land next to the road. Would you guys do it for the wood or do it for the wood and some $$ ?



could it lead to other work??? .....thinking bout expanding your biz if that makes sense


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> How would you guys price out a clearing job? Its 5 acres with maybe 2 loads of saw logs mostly ash soft maple and hickory. Then about 4 loads of pole wood or pulp wood what ever you want to call it. I wouldnt say that the saw logs will be over $1400 to $1600 a load and I can get around $500 a load on the pole wood. I wont have to deal with the stumps or put in a driveway I can land next to the road. Would you guys do it for the wood or do it for the wood and some $$ ?



so, you lookin at 3500 or so. all ya gotta do is take out the trees? if ya can do it in 2 weeks or so it prolly fair. jus watch the lo don't expect a lot more crap, or the price goin up.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> could it lead to other work??? .....thinking bout expanding your biz if that makes sense



This is a one off clearing job. It could lead to more I guess. But I dont want to sell myself to short on it either.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, i'd love the 50s bust


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> This is a one off clearing job. It could lead to more I guess. But I dont want to sell myself to short on it either.



I agree with TS .....however sometimes ya gotta think of the outcome ie if LO tells some one who tells some one etc could lead to work.....I know it not ideal but lot clearing can be profitable esp if good stands dry up and usually they less hassle timber wise


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, you lookin at 3500 or so. all ya gotta do is take out the trees? if ya can do it in 2 weeks or so it prolly fair. jus watch the lo don't expect a lot more crap, or the price goin up.



All I have to do is take out the trees every single one right done to 2 inches the brush and saplings will go when the stumps go. I will have it put in contract that any extras would be time and material ya know .. I think thats the only way to do it ..time and material. As far as the wood goes I think that $3500 is in the ball park I would be cool with that. I am just going to check on the prices right before I do the contract and go for it. I think I can hammer it out in a week if I do 10hr days .


----------



## twochains

Well...I did it! Let the slaughter begin! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, i'd love the 50s bust



Hell Alaska warmer than here lol


----------



## jrcat

Oh I would do more clearing if thats what there was to do. I wont pass up work or good paying work anyway.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, I can't see it. been having trouble with that for a while. i'm behind ya tho


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> All I have to do is take out the trees every single one right done to 2 inches the brush and saplings will go when the stumps go. I will have it put in contract that any extras would be time and material ya know .. I think thats the only way to do it ..time and material. As far as the wood goes I think that $3500 is in the ball park I would be cool with that. I am just going to check on the prices right before I do the contract and go for it. I think I can hammer it out in a week if I do 10hr days .



I'd go for it bro


----------



## bustedup

I'll back ya up TC but I told ya you doing fine


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> All I have to do is take out the trees every single one right done to 2 inches the brush and saplings will go when the stumps go. I will have it put in contract that any extras would be time and material ya know .. I think thats the only way to do it ..time and material. As far as the wood goes I think that $3500 is in the ball park I would be cool with that. I am just going to check on the prices right before I do the contract and go for it. I think I can hammer it out in a week if I do 10hr days .



sounds ok, things always take longer than ya think but the money ok if it does take longer


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> How would you guys price out a clearing job? Its 5 acres with maybe 2 loads of saw logs mostly ash soft maple and hickory. Then about 4 loads of pole wood or pulp wood what ever you want to call it. I wouldnt say that the saw logs will be over $1400 to $1600 a load and I can get around $500 a load on the pole wood. I wont have to deal with the stumps or put in a driveway I can land next to the road. Would you guys do it for the wood or do it for the wood and some $$ ?



Are you clearing it with the LO expecting money for the timber?


----------



## strangersfaces

jrcat said:


> How would you guys price out a clearing job? Its 5 acres with maybe 2 loads of saw logs mostly ash soft maple and hickory. Then about 4 loads of pole wood or pulp wood what ever you want to call it. I wouldnt say that the saw logs will be over $1400 to $1600 a load and I can get around $500 a load on the pole wood. I wont have to deal with the stumps or put in a driveway I can land next to the road. Would you guys do it for the wood or do it for the wood and some $$ ?




FLRA_Dave is another UpStater who has some recent experience with such a project. Perhaps seek his advice?:biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I be back


----------



## bustedup

strangersfaces said:


> FLRA_Dave is another UpStater who has some recent experience with such a project. Perhaps seek his advice?:biggrin:



That's a good bit of advice and never hurts to run it by some one who has done it before


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> roberte left us





treeslayer2003 said:


> he be back



Working on a bid


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Are you clearing it with the LO expecting money for the timber?



No the lo knows that there isnt that has a lot of value to it there .


----------



## strangersfaces

twochains said:


> Well...I did it! Let the slaughter begin! LOL!



TC...., No video showing yet here at AS.

Did you somehow manage to post it into Heather's online game? I'd like to see the outcome of THAT discussion.

From beyond throwing distance...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Working on a bid



Not going out to bid I have it if I want it and as long as the price isnt to far out in left field. I was thinking of doing it for the wood or for the wood and some cash


----------



## bustedup

strangersfaces said:


> TC...., No video showing yet here at AS.
> 
> Did you somehow manage to post it into Heather's online game? I'd like to see the outcome of THAT discussion.
> 
> From beyond throwing distance...



Well if he did .......my money on .................................Heather to win lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not going out to bid I have it if I want it and as long as the price isnt to far out in left field. I was thinking of doing it for the wood or for the wood and some cash



I think HE working on a bid lol ........poss work or fleabay lol


----------



## twochains

strangersfaces said:


> TC...., No video showing yet here at AS.
> 
> Did you somehow manage to post it into Heather's online game? I'd like to see the outcome of THAT discussion.
> 
> From beyond throwing distance...




Hey are they not linkable? I put them on Falling Pics and just checked them and they are fine on my end


----------



## jrcat

they are worrking fine here.


----------



## twochains

hey busted, are they there er what?


----------



## jrcat

Awesome ..tornado reported 35 miles to the west. between Erie Pa and Corry Pa


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> hey busted, are they there er what?



They working fine bro ......and they good


----------



## strangersfaces

twochains said:


> Hey are they not linkable? I put them on Falling Pics and just checked them and they are fine on my end



Just me....

I'd failed to switch over to the Falling Pics thread, the proper forum for such things...

Watched both just now. Nice work TC!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Awesome ..tornado reported 35 miles to the west. between Erie Pa and Corry Pa



Stay safe bro keep ya head down


----------



## twochains

Dang...thats pretty far up North for a tornado! I think there is some stuff brewing in Oklahoma heading our way also.


----------



## jrcat

Here comes the heavy rain and lightening. If I get knocked off it means I lost power.

http://www.post-journal.com/


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Here comes the heavy rain and lightening. If I get knocked off it means I lost power.



Above all stay safe and let us know all is well


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Above all stay safe and let us know all is well



Yeah will do that. Right now I cant see out of my windows ... it is POURING. Got the basement door open and ready just in case.


----------



## strangersfaces

That loud roaring sound IS NOT a Train....


----------



## jrcat

Will be back in a few going to get off the computer for now.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Not going out to bid I have it if I want it and as long as the price isnt to far out in left field. I was thinking of doing it for the wood or for the wood and some cash



not that kind of bid


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> not that kind of bid



You on fleabay bro?


----------



## RandyMac

We had a good front go through yesterday, another coming in one tonight, they should add to your misery.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> not that kind of bid



Back ... Putting the wood out to bid?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> You on fleabay bro?



not on flea bay, my pesky day job


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> We had a good front go through yesterday, another coming in one tonight, they should add to your misery.



while it will be wet, no misery here. The Bainbridge Island koolaid is wonderful.

Good evening sir


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Back ... Putting the wood out to bid?



no not that kind of bid either.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> no not that kind of bid either.



I guess I dont know what you mean


----------



## twochains

Let's see... are you an auctioneer?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I guess I dont know what you mean



He working on his real job lol


----------



## jrcat

Might end up doing storm clean up tomorrow ... The street I live on was just being used as a makeshift creek .....


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Back ... _Putting the wood out to bid_?





jrcat said:


> I guess I dont know what you mean



an innuendo joke


----------



## jrcat

I guess Im just slow tonight. Not hittin on all 8. Had to get the little ones out of bed as a just in case measure now they are up and awake and wanting to play and not go back to bed. ARRRRGH


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> He working on his real job lol



it is only 18:15 on the west coast.


----------



## jrcat

21:16 here on the right coast lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I guess Im just slow tonight. Not hittin on all 8. Had to get the little ones out of bed as a just in case measure now they are up and awake and wanting to play and not go back to bed. ARRRRGH



your not slow, maybe im just too dry for my own good


----------



## twochains

Damn jrcat...you're socked in! Ya got more coming your way later on this evening. Looks like it gonna push North and miss us completely.


----------



## roberte

twochains, 
I have an extra set of big dawgs if you want to drop em on your saw


----------



## bustedup

Just seen a bit on the UK news ............Timber from GA is getting imported to here for burning in power stations ............it to lower the carbon footprint ..........now go figure how that cost effective lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

we getting a little boomer now. nothing like cat gettin


----------



## twochains

I thought about falling dogs, on a 20" bar though it would cut down to 18" I am thinking. I am workin on getting the 660R still. I think I will get it with the 25" bar and put my 30" on it and put the 25" on the 046...then I might hit ya up! Are they for sale?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Just seen a bit on the UK news ............Timber from GA is getting imported to here for burning in power stations ............it to lower the carbon footprint ..........now go figure how that cost effective lol



you mean pellets chips or round wood


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you mean pellets chips or round wood



all of the above lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, I keep the 25 on my 460s. 20 on the 044s


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Just seen a bit on the UK news ............Timber from GA is getting imported to here for burning in power stations ............it to lower the carbon footprint ..........now go figure how that cost effective lol



Fuel pellets or actual logs?


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> How would you guys price out a clearing job? Its 5 acres with maybe 2 loads of saw logs mostly ash soft maple and hickory. Then about 4 loads of pole wood or pulp wood what ever you want to call it. I wouldnt say that the saw logs will be over $1400 to $1600 a load and I can get around $500 a load on the pole wood. I wont have to deal with the stumps or put in a driveway I can land next to the road. Would you guys do it for the wood or do it for the wood and some $$ ?



Evening boys,


Never clear for just the wood unless it will lead to more work. You'll wind up working very cheap. Get anywhere on the 372? I need to finish the thread


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Fuel pellets or actual logs?



both bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> all of the above lol



seems crazy, we buy canadien lumber, they buy ours, and so forth. seems like if it all stayed put things be a lot simpler. ah but the traders be outta work


----------



## twochains

:hmm3grin2orange: popular question! 

Any export cants or logs had to be all drilled with holes and the shavings sent off to a lab looking for nemotodes. (sp) I would figure fuel wood, would have to be checked in the same manor before exportation.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> seems crazy, we buy canadien lumber, they buy ours, and so forth. seems like if it all stayed put things be a lot simpler. ah but the traders be outta work



yup but as ya say traders be outta a job ............I bet they the only ones making outta it tho ....I just don't get how importing is cost effective........mind ya cause all the regs here and fuel prices it prob is lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I thought about falling dogs, on a 20" bar though it would cut down to 18" I am thinking. I am workin on getting the 660R still. I think I will get it with the 25" bar and put my 30" on it and put the 25" on the 046...then I might hit ya up! Are they for sale?



We can work something out on them dawgs. 
That's one issue with sthil bars, always short. But I have cut plenty of stuff with a 24" that I could have used longer on.


----------



## twochains

Ya wanna hear crazy... I sawed cants for China all the time. Some of their product was geared to go to China, the rest would be loaded on to Chinese ship, sailed out of US waters into international waters, sawed and processed on the ships and turned around and sold in the US!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: popular question!
> 
> Any export cants or logs had to be all drilled with holes and the shavings sent off to a lab looking for nemotodes. (sp) I would figure fuel wood, would have to be checked in the same manor before exportation.



I dunno there...........however most things are imported here now


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ya wanna hear crazy... I sawed cants for China all the time. Some of their product was geared to go to China, the rest would be loaded on to Chinese ship, sailed out of US waters into international waters, sawed and processed on the ships and turned around and sold in the US!



that why the US and UK broke lol


----------



## jrcat

Well that was an interesting light show. Right then ... looks like I might be stuck home for a day. Good time to hit up GIS maps and do my homework.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Ya wanna hear crazy... I sawed cants for China all the time. Some of their product was geared to go to China, the rest would be loaded on to Chinese ship, sailed out of US waters into international waters, sawed and processed on the ships and turned around and sold in the US!



yea, that's true. I've heard that before, froma grade log buyer


----------



## jrcat

I havent done anything with the 372 I most likely will work on it tomorrow .


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, that's true. I've heard that before, froma grade log buyer



you'd think somewhere along the line some one might twig that we getting shafted lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> you'd think somewhere along the line some one might twig that we getting shafted lol



oh, i'm sure the right ones making out on that bness. else itwouldn't happen


----------



## jrcat

Its kinda cool that my buyer for sawlogs saws them himself. He has a small mill and small crew. Circle mill with a band saw re-saw they take the slabs and run em through a shaver to make bedding for cows and sell every single yard of it. The bark goes to a landscape place


----------



## bustedup

Oh for sure some one is making $$$and £££ prob is it ain't us lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

once upon a time, a lot of our grade went to the Carolinas furniture shops. I guess they gone now goes ta Germany n japan


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> once upon a time, a lot of our grade went to the Carolinas furniture shops. I guess they gone now goes ta Germany n japan



Well that wouldn't surprise me lol........the nearest veneer mill to us here is ......Germany lol......some of wifes family worked in mills in NC but they ain't there now


----------



## jrcat

My first "real" job was in a sawmill. Ethan Allen would call on a monday and say they wanted 10,000 bf of soft maple 1's and selects 4 quarter by friday and we would saw our arses off for the week and life was good. Now there is nothing...nothing but export then it all gets turned into crap that we use or dont want but pay for anyway and sent back to us. America and GB are stupid for the most part and Asia and the middle east takes advantage of this on a daily basis. The average consumer just buys buys buys without much thought as to where it came from.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Well that wouldn't surprise me lol........the nearest veneer mill to us here is ......Germany lol......some of wifes family worked in mills in NC but they ain't there now



dam shame


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> My first "real" job was in a sawmill. Ethan Allen would call on a monday and say they wanted 10,000 bf of soft maple 1's and selects 4 quarter by friday and we would saw our arses off for the week and life was good. Now there is nothing...nothing but export then it all gets turned into crap that we use or dont want but pay for anyway and sent back to us. America and GB are stupid for the most part and Asia and the middle east takes advantage of this on a daily basis. The average consumer just buys buys buys without much thought as to where it came from.



you right, that why I try ta buy us or Europe, it hard ta do


----------



## jrcat

Its very hard to do.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, I keep the 25 on my 460s. 20 on the 044s



i run a 28 on one and a 33 the other. not much we cant do with those


----------



## jrcat

I would have more to say on that matter but cant without going political and really dark. Its a sad state of affairs thats for sure.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you right, that why I try ta buy us or Europe, it hard ta do



It not just hard it impossible lol........my grandad (the one from here) used to say buy brit or US as if ya don't an it busts they'll have to send to Tokyo for the parts lol........well now ya have to buy that stuff or ya won't get parts lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I would have more to say on that matter but cant without going political and really dark. Its a sad state of affairs thats for sure.



we better stick to b.s. , we don't want dad errr Gologit checking


----------



## jrcat

Just got the flash flood warning on my phone and on tv another inch of rain coming or more


----------



## RandyMac

'sup peterheads?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> we better stick to b.s. , we don't want dad errr Gologit checking



Thats why I side tracked myself for a few


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> 'sup peterheads?



ahh yes the doctor is in now.


----------



## bustedup

Lol south a bit


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


> 'sup peterheads?



Whining .... what else lol


----------



## jrcat

Must be the hand brake got TC again ....


----------



## jrcat

wow its silent in here ....again


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Thats why I side tracked myself for a few



besides what does politics, yuk, have to do with "humbolt vs overhand" your thoughts?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> wow its silent in here ....again



yea, now that im done with my homework, jeez


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> besides what does politics, yuk, have to do with "humbolt vs overhand" your thoughts?



LOL here we go lol lol lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL here we go lol lol lol



its one of my standby jokes


----------



## jrcat

So anyway.. I am going to walk that clearing job one more time and tally up whats saw logs and whats pole wood and give the guy my price with the wood in mind. I will add into the contract that any extra work is time and material.


----------



## bustedup

well gotta hit the hay....laters guys stay safe and keep cutting


----------



## jrcat

TS how do you run your outfit? Do you have it under an LLC or how do you do it? I just talked to my lawyer today to get an LLC formed to protect my sorry arse and my personal stuff should things go badly. This way I am all legit .. pay my taxes quarterly pay for things I need out of a separate account and try to get the best insurance rates I can get


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> well gotta hit the hay....laters guys stay safe and keep cutting



Happy hay hitting


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> So anyway.. I am going to walk that clearing job one more time and tally up whats saw logs and whats pole wood and give the guy my price with the wood in mind. I will add into the contract that any extra work is time and material.



and you need to agree on the rate ahead of time too, and this and that and....
I write & read a lot of proposals & contracts


----------



## jrcat

Roberte.. you scared them all away...lol or was it me lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> and you need to agree on the rate ahead of time too, and this and that and....
> I write & read a lot of proposals & contracts[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The rate for extras?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you need to agree on the rate ahead of time too, and this and that and....
> I write & read a lot of proposals & contracts[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The rate for extras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you wouldn't want to tell someone after the fact that your t & m rate is say $60.00 per man hour, if there expecting $35.00, cuz they watched axmen last night and now they think they know what time it is.
> negotiate in writing before you start
Click to expand...


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> TS how do you run your outfit? Do you have it under an LLC or how do you do it? I just talked to my lawyer today to get an LLC formed to protect my sorry arse and my personal stuff should things go badly. This way I am all legit .. pay my taxes quarterly pay for things I need out of a separate account and try to get the best insurance rates I can get



I'm an "S-corp," youd be jrcat P.A. and the taxes are pretty simple. I haven't paid corporate tax on my heterosexual male escort business in years. Also offers protection, although none is iron clad


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry boys, boomer got worse. cat i'm jus a sole proprieter , simpler at this point but if change to a lot of contract work, I prolly look at llc.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey northman, ya get that tire back yet?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I thought about falling dogs, on a 20" bar though it would cut down to 18" I am thinking. I am workin on getting the 660R still. I think I will get it with the 25" bar and put my 30" on it and put the 25" on the 046...then I might hit ya up! Are they for sale?



If you want to give Roberte a heart attack go price a 390 with a 28".


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

great pics randy. ol echo?


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey northman, ya get that tire back yet?



I literally just caught up with this thread so this isn't all sorts of creepy or anything, but Yeah picked it up during my lunch break today, tire guys where nervous about it holding up, but I'll run it ragged anyway:msp_wink: only dinged me for around $160. Wont get it mounted until Saturday morning, if all goes well...


----------



## HuskStihl

Great pics RandyMac, if you're trying to make me feel small and insignificant, it's working!

TC, your videos really look great. If I had any role in you putting that 30" on your saw, I apologize. You cut much better and "smarter" with the shorter bar. Great job, it is up to better men than I to offer redemption, but in my mind you have earned it!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> If you want to give Roberte a heart attack go price a 390 with a 28".



How much?
One of these days I'm going to meet some with a husky and maybe I can find out what all the hub is about.
I'll save my H A for some thing important, like "round file vs square", your thoughts.


----------



## roberte

So, put randymac firmly down in the humbolt column.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac




----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> How much?
> One of these days I'm going to meet some with a husky and maybe I can find out what all the hub is about.
> I'll save my H A for some thing important, like "round file vs square", your thoughts.



H A = Hearing Aid? Just kidding, I'm old too.
JGX roundie.
I'm not a brandie, I always have my eyes open for a 044, but I did just buy a 394


----------



## HuskStihl

HuskStihl said:


> H A = Hearing Aid? Just kidding, I'm old too.
> JGX roundie.
> I'm not a brandie, I always have my eyes open for a 044, but I did just buy a 394



That came out less friendly than I intended


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> That came out less friendly than I intended



Not at all. Need heavy bark to hang around here, were good.


----------



## RandyMac

Bah, plastic weiner saws.


----------



## strangersfaces

I wish there were a narrator for some of Randy's pics...

Tonight's second set, the quintuplet, might be captioned:

David (AKA Short Bar) meets Goliath II. Still batting 1000%.



This one though... Nice stump, wide open Humboldt, I assume to keep'er on the stump until about 60* from vertical, evenly cut hinge..., so in all likelihood, the previous resident is off picture to the right.

However..., There IS that log in the foreground running away from camera. The butt looks to be a recent cut, but also too big and oddly shaped to be the subject log. Then, the curved snag in the background looks to have been recently scun down the face and the open path of the downed log looks rather recently cleared.. Can't be that the log IS the one off the stump, that the top got hung, butt slid off ahead resulting in a 110* off desired angle....

Naw, must just be incidental to the photo... Where IS that narrator?



RandyMac said:


>


----------



## roberte

View attachment 297690


----------



## RandyMac

strangersfaces said:


> I wish there were a narrator for some of Randy's pics...
> 
> Tonight's second set, the quintuplet, might be captioned:
> 
> David (AKA Short Bar) meets Goliath II. Still batting 1000%.
> 
> 
> 
> This one though... Nice stump, wide open Humboldt, I assume to keep'er on the stump until about 60* from vertical, evenly cut hinge..., so in all likelihood, the previous resident is off picture to the right.
> 
> However..., There IS that log in the foreground running away from camera. The butt looks to be a recent cut, but also too big and oddly shaped to be the subject log. Then, the curved snag in the background looks to have been recently scun down the face and the open path of the downed log looks rather recently cleared.. Can't be that the log IS the one off the stump, that the top got hung, butt slid off ahead resulting in a 110* off desired angle....
> 
> Naw, must just be incidental to the photo... Where IS that narrator?



LMAO!!!

Yes, the larger log whammed into the "stub" that was a standing snag. That snag came from the stump in the "flying bird" photo. The small Humboldt stump was felled first, you can see just a bit of it.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> Bah, plastic weiner saws.



RandyMac- let's see the vehicle? Is that an El'Camino?? Nice pics!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> RandyMac- let's see the vehicle? Is that an El'Camino?? Nice pics!



How dare you insult a ford by calling it a chevy product lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I literally just caught up with this thread so this isn't all sorts of creepy or anything, but Yeah picked it up during my lunch break today, tire guys where nervous about it holding up, but I'll run it ragged anyway:msp_wink: only dinged me for around $160. Wont get it mounted until Saturday morning, if all goes well...



yea we a bit full a it, that's not so bad. boot with a new tube. I bet it run at least a year, maybe more.


----------



## jrcat

BEAVER BAIT
Trash logs and debris. A log drive term.

BLOCK CUT
A small or partial clearcut, in which some trees are left standing.

BLOW DOWN
A tree felled by the wind or some other natural causes.

BOOM BOAT
A small, powerful, almost circular and highly manueverable boat used to herd logs, usually in a mill pond.

BRAIL
In water logging, a system whereby the outermost of several floating logs is held in place with a pike pole and the whole pod moved intot he current by the jet boat.

BRUSH APE
A logger, usually a chokerman. You'd better be smiling when you call a logger this name, or be a very good friend.

BUCKER
The logger who cuts the felled logs to size to get the most scale.

BUCKSKIN
A log which has lost its bark.

BULLBLOCK
An oversized, massive block hung from the spar tree and carrying the mainline. In redwood logging, some of these monsters weighed over a ton.

BULL COOK
A cook's assistant, who does all of the dirty work.

BULL OF THE WOODS
The person in charge of the woods operation. In the old days, the toughest man on the crew: nowadays still a pretty tough logger.

BUTT CUT
The first and largest diameter cut, directly above the stump.

BUTT RIGGING
The heavy metal knobs and rings suspended from the mainline to which chokers are attached.

[Return to Top]

C
CALKS
The logger's classic, high-topped, steel-spiked boot, which gives him steady footing on a fallen log. Not ususally worn socially.

CAMPER'S BLIGHT
A gradual deterioration of the woods due to overuse by people. Generally prevalent in areas accessible by car and characterized by compacted soil, scarred trees and litter.

CAMP INSPECTOR
An itinerant logger. Also Timber Tramp.

CAN'T
A log which has had a slab taken off each of four sides. Also known as a Japanese Square if intended for export.

CHASER
A person who unhooks the chokers from the logs at the landing.

CHOKER
A small piece of cable with a knob and fitting bell, used to attach logs to the butt rigging of cable systems or to skidders. Chokerman say a choker is an instrument of torture invented by people who hate loggers.

CHOKERMAN
Also Choker Setter. A person who attaches chokers to logs. Usually the first (and toughest) job a logger gets.

CHOPPER
A helicopter. Also, in Northern California, the man who cuts down the trees.

CLEARCUT
A mentod of harvesting wherin all trees, regardless of size, are cut. Also the area where this has been done.

COLD DECK
A pile of stored logs which will be moved at a later date.

COMMERCIAL THINNING
Usually the second or third thinning on a stand of trees. So called because the wood taken out is large enough to have commercial value.

CONK
A fungus disease characterized by conchoidal growth on the outside of a tree, evidence of heart rot and a cull tree.

COSMETIC LOGGING
Logging done mostly for aesthetic reasons.

CRUMMY
A logger's bus. Also an adjective meaning no good or undesirable.

CULL
Applied to a log. It means rotten, rejected. Applied to a person, it means pretty much the same thing. A logger's strong insult.

[Return to Top]

D
DONKEY PUNCHER
Not a man who is cruel to mules but the operator of the heavy diesel that powers loaders and yarders. The name is a relic from the days of steam.

DIRT HIDER
A road grader.

DOG HAIR
A thick growth of small, suppressed trees.

[Return to Top]

F
FALLER
The person who cuts down the tree on a logging show. Also called cutter, chopper, busheler, and in the Intermountain, sawyer.

FLUNKY
A cook's assistant who waits on tables.

[Return to Top]

G
GAY CAT
A timber tramp who is also a criminal. The name was in use many years before the current usage of the word gay to denote homosexuality, so no slur is indicated.

GRAPPLE
A heavy set of metal tongs with teeth on the inside edge, which can be opened and shut at will by the operator.

GRAPPLE SHOW
A method of logging in which a grapple, rather than chokers, is used to haul in logs.

GROUSE LADDER
A tree with many limbs. especially on the lower part. Also called a Wolf Tree in Alaska.

GUT ROBBER
A camp cook, especially one of dubious ability. Fortunately, now a threatened species.

[Return to Top]

H
HAULBACK
A cable which is used to carry the butt rigging back to the work site.

HAYWIRE
The essential bailing wire which is used for a thousand impromptu repairs on a logging show. Also an adjective meaning patched up or no good. Also describes a light cable used to pull a heavier cable.

HEATHEN
Loggers not particularly noted for social graces.

HIGHBALLER
A logger in a hurry. A fast, energetic worker.

HIGH CLIMBER
A person who tops a spar tree and hangs the butt rigging.

HIGH GRADING
Taking only the best logs, or the best cut of a tree, and leaving the rest to rot. Formerly common, it is now a major offense.

HOOK TENDER
Boss of the rigging crew. Inevitably, the name is shortened to hooker which gives rise to hundereds of stories and jokes, most of them scatological.

[Return to Top]

L
LANDING
The place to which logs are dragged for loading.

LOADER
Also sometimes called a shovel. The machine at the landing that loads the log onto the truck.

LOGGING SHOW
A logging operation.

LOKIE
The old-time steam locomotive, usually a Mallet or a Shay, that could run anyplace a logger could lay track. A logger could lay track anywhere.

LONG BOOM
Esentially a derrick equiped with a mechanical grapple used in loading.

LUMBERJACK
Old-time eastern and midwestern term for a logger. In the Northwest, it has acquired overtones of crudity and stupidity, so the term is not usually used. In the Northwest and Alaska, the term is, and proudly logger.

[Return to Top]

M
MAINLINE
The heavy cable which is wound up onto the drums of the yarder and which drags the logs to the landing.

MAKE ER OUT
Make out the check. I quit!.

MECHANICAL SIDE
A side on a logging show where most of the operations are mechanized.

MISERY WHIP
The old-time falling saw, up to twelve feet in length, and a brutal taskmaster. Also called a Swedish fiddle.

MONKEY BLANKET
A griddle cake.

[Return to Top]

N
NOSEBAG
A portable lunch bucket.

[Return to Top]

O
OLD GROWTH
An old, usually majestic but often decadent stand of trees over 150 years old that has not ben logged although second-growth trees in that condition would be considered old growth.

[Return to Top]

P
PEAVEY
A steel-spiked pole with a hinged tong which provided the leverage necessary to move large logs.

PECKER POLE
A small slim tree.

PIKE POLE
A long slim pole equipped with a twisted steel point, used in brailing.

PLUS TREE
An exceptional tree, selected as breeding stock because of its superior qualities.

PRE-COMMERCIAL THINNING
A first thinning on a tree stand. A straight expense because the wood removed is too small to have commercial value.

PUMMY
The local Smith-Central Oregon word for pumice, usually pummy dust. An all-pervasive volcanic powder that is practically impossible to remove.

PUSH
A foreman. Also, on the log drive, the operation itself.

[Return to Top]

R
REARING CREW
A group of river-trained people, mostly loggers, who follow the drive and clean up the banks of hung-up logs.

RIGGING CREW
The group of loggers who handle, set up and maintain cable systems.

ROAD CHANGE
Moving to an area adjacent to that which has been cleaned of logs. Done by changing the tailhold.

[Return to Top]

S
SALE
A definite amount of lumber put up fro sale by bid. Also the site on which the timber is standing.

SCALE
The amount of board footage in a log.

SCALER
The person who determines the amount of footage in a log. Usually castigated as a blind, illegitimate robber by loggers, he or she is a highly skilled, completely ethical worker performing an essential service

SEXY TREE
A vigorous tree with good growing characteristics or selected for breeding because of its superior growing qualities and its ability to put out a good seed cropt every year.

SHAKE BOARD
Also shake bolt. A piece of cedar split from a tree or stump, two feet long and approximately teo inches thick, which is re-split or cut into shakes.

SHAPE UP
A gathering of a crew, usually at the beginning of a shift, where assignments and recommendations are handed out.

SHAY
A steam locomotive adapted to logging and noted for agility and indestructibility.

SHOOTING
Blasting, as in shooting rock. Also called, locally shotting in Alaska.

SIDE
A logging operation, but more specifically the place where it is going on. Thus, a logging show could have one or more sides.

SIDE-HILL SALMON
A deer, usually reduced to venison and procured illegally.

SIDE ROD
Strmw boss of a logging side.


----------



## jrcat

SKIDDER
A machine, either rubber-tired or tracked, used to drag logs to the landing.

SILVICULTURE
The planting, usage and management of a forest. This, a forester practices silviculture the way a farmer practices agriculture.

SLASH
Debris left after a lodding operation.

SLASH FIRE
A fire deliberatly set to clean up logging debris.

SNOOSE
Logger's term for snuff.

SPAR TREE
A tall, centrally-located tree, which when topped, properly guyed and rigged with blocks is used as a derrick to yard logs to the landing.

SPIKE TABLE
A table of food where a logger can make up his own menu, usually for his nosebag.

SPRINGBOARD
A lightly flexible, iron-shod, stong board, which is inserted into a nothch chopped into a tree and used as a precarious platform from which the tree is felled. A relic of hand-power days, it now has only a few practitioners.

SPOTTER
A person equipped with a wlakie-talkie, who directs the yarder operator on a grapple show.

STINKPOT
A diesel engine.

STRAWLINE
A small, light cable.

STUMPAGE
A amount a contractor pays the landowner for standing timber.

SWEDISH STEAM
Hand power.

[Return to Top]

T
TAIL HOLD
A sturdy stump or tree which is used to support a block through which a cable runs back to the yarder.

TALKIE-TOOTER
A belt-carried radio device which enables a chokerman to blow the yarder whistle in code and also talk to the operator.

TIMBER BEAST
A rough, crude logger.

TIMBER CRUISER
A forester or logger who estimates the amount of timber in a sale, usually by walking over it.

TIN SPAR
A telescoping, movable steel tower, which replaces the old-time spar tree.

TROUBLE SHOOTER
A mechanic who has the tools and the expertise necessary to fix almost anything on a logging show.

TURN
A load of logs, especially as it refers to a yarder or loader.

[Return to Top]

V
VIRGIN FOREST
A forest untouched by the hand of man.

[Return to Top]

W
WANIGAN
A combination bunkhouse and cookhouse, usually floating but also sometimes on wheels.

WHISTLE PUNK
The person who actuated the whistle on an old-time steam yarder by pulling on a long wire.

WIDOW MAKER
A loose limb, hanging precariously, just waiting for some unlucky logger to pass under it to fall.

[Return to Top]

Y
YARDER
The machine that powers the mainline. The big machine on a landing.

YELLOW BELLY
A ponderosa pine, especially a really large one.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> RandyMac- let's see the vehicle? Is that an El'Camino?? Nice pics!



That is a genuine certified full blown Southern Humboldt County Off Road Vehicle. It will go anywhere...it just takes a bit of maintenance sometimes.







RandyMac working, Eccentric offering technical advice, Gologit taking pictures.


----------



## roberte

Jrcat, 
You have a little ambition this morning I see.


----------



## HuskStihl

I actually saw the exact list jrcat posted last winter when I stumbled across the logging forum. I googled "what the #### are Bob and Randy talking about", and up popped that list of terms!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Jrcat,
> You have a little ambition this morning I see.



Sure if ambition comes in the form of copy and paste .. then yeah lol.... If it would ever stop raining I would have more ambition..


----------



## jrcat

Darn muffler bearings......Darn technical advise......


----------



## jrcat

What are you guys up to today?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Sure if ambition comes in the form of copy and paste .. then yeah lol.... If it would ever stop raining I would have more ambition..



But publically im going to say, rain is liquid sunshine in Washington, get to it, if we wait for it to stop raining around here, it will be august


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What are you guys up to today?



oh I might take some falling pics today. 
later boys


----------



## slowp

Randymac, there was a heavy beastie of a Mac marked down to $50 at the swap meet. No, I did not buy it.
The thing was too heavy to anchor my kayak.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> oh I might take some falling pics today.
> later boys



How 'bout a short video?


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 297740
View attachment 297741


here ya go boys, a load of ugly ass beech and a load of " weeds"


----------



## jrcat

Load of weeds?


----------



## paccity

cotton wood


----------



## bustedup

lol


----------



## jrcat

I filed for an LLC yesterday. My lawyer put it into the state today and I got it. I am now officially a limited liability company. Of course there is some more paper work and such but I got it. Its a major step to me and one more step towards getting contracts with a mill or through FORECON. I have been working hard towards this and holding off on a few things because of this. Now to keep my nose to the grindstone.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I filed for an LLC yesterday. My lawyer put it into the state today and I got it. I am now officially a limited liability company. Of course there is some more paper work and such but I got it. Its a major step to me and one more step towards getting contracts with a mill or through FORECON. I have been working hard towards this and holding off on a few things because of this. Now to keep my nose to the grindstone.



good for you ......I now you'll succeed your work ethic is good


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I filed for an LLC yesterday. My lawyer put it into the state today and I got it. I am now officially a limited liability company. Of course there is some more paper work and such but I got it. Its a major step to me and one more step towards getting contracts with a mill or through FORECON. I have been working hard towards this and holding off on a few things because of this. Now to keep my nose to the grindstone.



Make it happen. Jrcat LLC, esquire


----------



## twochains

Evening men! Everyone have a good day?


----------



## bustedup

Hey TC .......was lazy today (well even more so) but did start those drawings for you and jr


----------



## jrcat

Hey bro. Hows it goin


----------



## twochains

*If logging isn't dangerous enough...*

The day showed signs nearing ridiculous. A suckered out pine tree was in my way so I dropped it and began limbing. Due to an ice storm in '09 some timber is extremely suckered all the way up the tree. I was just tacking my saw up and blowing the suckers off each side when I ran into cob webs. I didn't think too much on it untill I saw what was sitting "in" the cob webs...a Black Widow!! No real worry there so I buzzed the saw threw it and kept on going. I didn't make far till I saw another one...then I became a little worried! I looked up the tree and it was evidently a fricken colony of Black Widows! Awesome! 

Then toward the end of my day, I was pushing pretty hard and started a cut on a decent 2ft stump RO, I put the saw in about 4in and looked around the tree only to see an about 3ft copperhead leaving from the stump! So I grabbed the first thing I could find (dead limb) and broke it over the snake, then turned to get something else and it disappeared into the leaves headed towards my next trees! You talkin' about wanting to leave the area but couldn't! Crap! Then you're sitten there remembering that where there is one, there will be another... great!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> The day showed signs nearing ridiculous. A suckered out pine tree was in my way so I dropped it and began limbing. Due to an ice storm in '09 some timber is extremely suckered all the way up the tree. I was just tacking my saw up and blowing the suckers off each side when I ran into cob webs. I didn't think too much on it untill I saw what was sitting "in" the cob webs...a Black Widow!! No real worry there so I buzzed the saw threw it and kept on going. I didn't make far till I saw another one...then I became a little worried! I looked up the tree and it was evidently a fricken colony of Black Widows! Awesome!
> 
> Then toward the end of my day, I was pushing pretty hard and started a cut on a decent 2ft stump RO, I put the saw in about 4in and looked around the tree only to see an about 3ft copperhead leaving from the stump! So I grabbed the first thing I could find (dead limb) and broke it over the snake, then turned to get something else and it disappeared into the leaves headed towards my next trees! You talkin' about wanting to leave the area but couldn't! Crap! Then you're sitten there remembering that where there is one, there will be another... great!



go to the store and buy ya a pack of diapers lol just in case of accidents lol


----------



## twochains

Howdy busted! You put in a rough one?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Evening men! Everyone have a good day?



Broken pinky, broken toe, water well line connector arcing so no water, on antibiotics cause yellow jacket stings infected. Pretty standard old man stuff:msp_angry:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Howdy busted! You put in a rough one?



nope been on my behind all day drawing lol


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Broken pinky, broken toe, water well line connector arcing so no water, on antibiotics cause yellow jacket stings infected. Pretty standard old man stuff:msp_angry:



Dang it man! Don't guess yer gonna tell about the broke piggies??


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> The day showed signs nearing ridiculous. A suckered out pine tree was in my way so I dropped it and began limbing. Due to an ice storm in '09 some timber is extremely suckered all the way up the tree. I was just tacking my saw up and blowing the suckers off each side when I ran into cob webs. I didn't think too much on it untill I saw what was sitting "in" the cob webs...a Black Widow!! No real worry there so I buzzed the saw threw it and kept on going. I didn't make far till I saw another one...then I became a little worried! I looked up the tree and it was evidently a fricken colony of Black Widows! Awesome!
> 
> Then toward the end of my day, I was pushing pretty hard and started a cut on a decent 2ft stump RO, I put the saw in about 4in and looked around the tree only to see an about 3ft copperhead leaving from the stump! So I grabbed the first thing I could find (dead limb) and broke it over the snake, then turned to get something else and it disappeared into the leaves headed towards my next trees! You talkin' about wanting to leave the area but couldn't! Crap! Then you're sitten there remembering that where there is one, there will be another... great!



You are supposed to go all survivor man.. kill the spider roast and eat the snake and boil some water in a soda bottle to wash it down....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You are supposed to go all survivor man.. kill the spider roast and eat the snake and boil some water in a soda bottle to wash it down....



Then he will need the diapers lol


----------



## twochains

Men I'm hittin the hay! Early morning ahead! Have a good evening! Cheers!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Men I'm hittin the hay! Early morning ahead! Have a good evening! Cheers!



No way... not untill you grill some snake meat......


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Men I'm hittin the hay! Early morning ahead! Have a good evening! Cheers!



stay safe bro


----------



## jrcat

Have a good one


----------



## twochains

*Have a good evening there RandyMac*

:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 297763


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Men I'm hittin the hay! Early morning ahead! Have a good evening! Cheers!



party pooper


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> party pooper



I know.... then our tattooed compadre flips randymac the bird lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I know.... then our tattooed compadre flips randymac the bird lol



LOL ..........He taken brave pills today............either that or those critters did bite him lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I know.... then our tattooed compadre flips randymac the bird lol





bustedup said:


> LOL ..........He taken brave pills today............either that or those critters did bite him lol



I haven't done anything of the sort. 

Gentlemen, good day


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I haven't done anything of the sort.
> 
> Gentlemen, good day



not you lol...............TC lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I haven't done anything of the sort.
> 
> Gentlemen, good day



I didnt do it either lol


----------



## bustedup

Later dudes busy day tomorrow


----------



## jrcat

Happy hay hitting... again


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> How 'bout a short video?



I cant video myself from my POS 9000. I didn't get any pictures anyway.

Ill see what I can do to accommodate you , in the mean time

View attachment 297767


----------



## jrcat

Im off.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Im off.



no your not, 
were stirring the pot over in metals406 thread


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Dang it man! Don't guess yer gonna tell about the broke piggies??



Pinky: Ice hockey
Toe: Tripping over daughter's birthday present in the dark
Bees: karma for calling out TC. Lesson learned
Well:
Night Boyz


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Load of weeds?



yellow poplar, average size


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Pinky: Ice hockey
> Toe: Tripping over daughter's birthday present in the dark
> Bees: karma for calling out TC. Lesson learned
> Well:
> Night Boyz



did you call a toe truck


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> did you call a toe truck



taped it to the piggy next to it and limped for a couple of days. If the "toe truck" can drive me to the nursing home, I'm there


----------



## jrcat

Just limp to the nursing home... saves on the toe truck bill .....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Just limp to the nursing home... saves on the toe truck bill .....



better still place on stump and remove in one swift blow......level and straight tho


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> better still place on stump and remove in one swift blow......level and straight tho



OUCH! lol.... you so mean.... I would offer up my hatchet to do it ..lol


----------



## jrcat

some pics of the pending clearing job.. Its THICK probably more loads of saw logs than I figured lots of pole wood too.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> OUCH! lol.... you so mean.... I would offer up my hatchet to do it ..lol



now that would hurt lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> some pics of the pending clearing job.. Its THICK probably more loads of saw logs than I figured lots of pole wood too.



just watch nothing hiding in the underbrush lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> just watch nothing hiding in the underbrush lol



If there is anything hiding in that jungle.. I will offer up my hatchet... to its head..lol.


----------



## jrcat

I looked at that forwarder today.. Its a metavic it has the metavic 1400 loader on it but I could not find any other tags on it. It has a 13hp honda engine and tandem axles with flotation tires on it.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> If there is anything hiding in that jungle.. I will offer up my hatchet... to its head..lol.



12 bore more reliable


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I looked at that forwarder today.. Its a metavic it has the metavic 1400 loader on it but I could not find any other tags on it. It has a 13hp honda engine and tandem axles with flotation tires on it.



It would certainly be more efficient. Ya know something .....if ya keep going I may be asking you for a job lol


Hey TC how's ya ???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> 12 bore more reliable



Cant ...residential area.. 100 yards in from where I took those pics is a lake too.to the left about 30 yards is a half million dollar house... with poodles lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> It would certainly be more efficient. Ya know something .....if ya keep going I may be asking you for a job lol
> 
> 
> Hey TC how's ya ???



Get your gimpy arse here lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Cant ...residential area.. 100 yards in from where I took those pics is a lake too.to the left about 30 yards is a half million dollar house... with poodles lol



Well take a spade with ya ...........lol


----------



## jrcat

Hey TC hows it goin...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Get your gimpy arse here lol



you'll get a highland kiss lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Jrcat did you wind up negotiating some $ per acre of clearing? If Graeme starts causing too much trouble, just make him the managing partner of the LLC and put a tree on the poodles or their house. Extridition from scotland shouldnt be too hard.

Got my well fixed. Turned out the bladder in the tank had ruptured causing the pump to cycle too much and burned out the contactor. Much better than the motor points, and much much better than having the pump fuse to the pipe, but still $1000 donation to the well gods. 4 kids with no running water would be too much like mississippi for my taste however.

Hope y'all had much more profitable days than me!


----------



## twochains

Hey hey! Hows it goin"?


----------



## jrcat

Still not sure yet on pricing it out. Still waiting on permits. Bad bladder tanks will cause the pump to short cycle. $1000? that seems steep.


----------



## twochains

I got caught a mile from the truck in a severe storm! LOL! Sirens made me start running then got hit with hail while running! LOL! I'm an idiot! Never mind the lightening and all...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Jrcat did you wind up negotiating some $ per acre of clearing? If Graeme starts causing too much trouble, just make him the managing partner of the LLC and put a tree on the poodles or their house. Extridition from scotland shouldnt be too hard.
> 
> Got my well fixed. Turned out the bladder in the tank had ruptured causing the pump to cycle too much and burned out the contactor. Much better than the motor points, and much much better than having the pump fuse to the pipe, but still $1000 donation to the well gods. 4 kids with no running water would be too much like mississippi for my taste however.
> 
> Hope y'all had much more profitable days than me!



Extradition lol nah squishing poodles ok they French lol


I hope ya no visit Miss bro them dudes on the bayou might no like ya calling em smelly lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I got caught a mile from the truck in a severe storm! LOL! Sirens made me start running then got hit with hail while running! LOL! I'm an idiot! Never mind the lightening and all...:msp_rolleyes:





Hope all good tho......I bet ya was still carrying ya saw lol........wee tip here it metal thereby ya could get lit up lol.......


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey hey! Hows it goin"?



Its going. Put a track back on a JD 450 wide track today ..out in the woods ...in the mud on a side hill with a more or less a creek running under the machine .. it was fun.. then half way through the project...it monsooned. Twice in one week I have been drenched in the woods.. not just a little wet.. SOAKING wet..my boots went squish squish when I walked ..


----------



## twochains

I gotta hit the shower...be back in a bit.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Its going. Put a track back on a JD 450 wide track today ..out in the woods ...in the mud on a side hill with a more or less a creek running under the machine .. it was fun.. then half way through the project...it monsooned. Twice in one week I have been drenched in the woods.. not just a little wet.. SOAKING wet..my boots went squish squish when I walked ..



I keep telling you young guns water won't melt ya


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Hope all good tho......I bet ya was still carrying ya saw lol........wee tip here it metal thereby ya could get lit up lol.......



Hell yeah I had my saw! LOL! Gotta protect what makes you your living! LOL!


----------



## strangersfaces

jrcat said:


> I looked at that forwarder today.. Its a metavic it has the metavic 1400 loader on it but I could not find any other tags on it. It has a 13hp honda engine and tandem axles with flotation tires on it.



*L*ickety, *L*ickety, *C*at,

How'd it look? Would it suit the applications you might apply it to?

Does it resemble this one, found at another site along with (AS automatically blanked out URL AND pic. I fixed pic below) owner's comments[/U][/URL]. They seem to like them:





​
From info at the Metavic site, it sees you could learn whether it has the 17RF or 22RF trailer by simple measurement.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I keep telling you young guns water won't melt ya



yeah yeah.. Its some sort of syndrome ..lol I take a shower Im fine with getting wet or going swimming ... but being in the rain getting drenched ... some instinct kicks in and I have to get under cover.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> yeah yeah.. Its some sort of syndrome ..lol I take a shower Im fine with getting wet or going swimming ... but being in the rain getting drenched ... some instinct kicks in and I have to get under cover.



take a bar of soap with ya then........kills two birds with one stone....well bar lol


----------



## jrcat

strangersfaces said:


> *L*ickety, *L*ickety, *C*at,
> 
> How'd it look? Would it suit the applications you might apply it to?
> 
> Does it resemble this one, found at another site along with owner's comments. They seem to like them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> From info at the Metavic site, it sees you could learn whether it has the 17RF or 22RF trailer by simple measurement.



It looks like this one but a little bigger


----------



## jrcat

I think it will suit my needs perfectly. I already have about 10 ideas goin through my head lol. It seems to be fairly tight and was kept greased regularly. I saw one spot on the boom where it was plated up by the pin bosses where the stick mounts.


----------



## jrcat

It also has a winch right behind the headache rack well actually underneath the head ache rack.


----------



## jrcat

I think I am going to rent it for a month .. the guy says he will let me do that and If I like it he will take the rental off the purchase price.


----------



## twochains

Have I ever said just how much I HATE white oak??? ...alot!!!

jrcat- are you buying a that loader deal?

edit...I'm slow


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I think I am going to rent it for a month .. the guy says he will let me do that and If I like it he will take the rental off the purchase price.



That a good idea bro........try it and see if it meets your needs


----------



## bustedup

TC just heard of a stand of white Oak your way.......you interested lol


----------



## twochains

:bang: ...no! LOL! Find me a stave bolt mill and I'm your Huckleberry!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> :bang: ...no! LOL! Find me a stave bolt mill and I'm your Huckleberry!



eh ok lol


----------



## twochains

I probably butted off almost a 1/4 pole truck load of just WO...the RO wasn't much better but it has been running clear for the most part.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> eh ok lol



I take it they don't put scotch in oak barrels across the big pond?


----------



## twochains

Slayer, you put in a big day?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I take it they don't put scotch in oak barrels across the big pond?



They do ....It called whisky lol......and it matures in sherry casks for 8-10 years


----------



## jrcat

I think that forwarder would be BAD ass behind the TD8. I could even get some decent used over the tire skidsteer tracks to put on it.. better floatation I would think.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey guys, been welding on the clark taday. tc why you hate oak?

I get the most for white oak


----------



## lumberjack48

TC's whats wrong with W-Oak ?


----------



## jrcat

How ya comin with the clark? I think that dual arch grapple of that 450 jack would go nicely on that clark... along with the deere winch it has lol


----------



## twochains

Remember the other day I said I found that deadening or something around that group of trees? Well....it extends all the way across the ridge! treeslayer I think had it right when he mentioned gypsy moth. There are moths everywhere! They a smaller that the cutter moth that eats yer clothes...I wonder if they are what he was talking about. The timber on that ridge is depressing to say the least!. Huge beautiful timber and you lose 4 to 10' off each tree!


----------



## jrcat

That is depressing.


----------



## twochains

lumberjack48 said:


> TC's whats wrong with W-Oak ?



The white oak here runs bad on some tracks and the main stems are short with maybe 2 or 3 tie cuts and zero scrag out the top.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Remember the other day I said I found that deadening or something around that group of trees? Well....it extends all the way across the ridge! treeslayer I think had it right when he mentioned gypsy moth. There are moths everywhere! They a smaller that the cutter moth that eats yer clothes...I wonder if they are what he was talking about. The timber on that ridge is depressing to say the least!. Huge beautiful timber and you lose 4 to 10' off each tree!



prolly not tc, with gypsy moth its the caterpillar does the damage. defoliates the tree. 1-2 years and they die. i'd say summin ta do with the ground, drought in past years maybe?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> 12 bore more reliable



Only if its half skip , square grind


----------



## twochains

I found signs of a big fire years ago in the stump of a 4 1/2 ft stumped RO. The fire ring was in the center 4 inches...so it was a while ago to say the least.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> How ya comin with the clark? I think that dual arch grapple of that 450 jack would go nicely on that clark... along with the deere winch it has lol



got the front pin bosses cut out, welding in the repair. I gonna post pics on the skidder thread.
deere winch or grapple goin on the international. clark winch is bullet proof.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I found signs of a big fire years ago in the stump of a 4 1/2 ft stumped RO. The fire ring was in the center 4 inches...so it was a while ago to say the least.



that may be whats up. I have no idea what fire does ta oak, prolly not good.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> The white oak here runs bad on some tracks and the main stems are short with maybe 2 or 3 tie cuts and zero scrag out the top.



shame, stave logs hot now. they let a lota defects go.


----------



## twochains

Normally you will see a fire scar and the butt end will have maybe some doughty or dry rot you have to butt off above the scar. Finding deep damage like in that big RO stump is sort of a different deal..plus the the damage pulled sand up into the tree about a foot high! Thats always nice to hit!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> shame, stave logs hot now. they let a lota defects go.



It's up to the mill where the stave logs go...if I know who is getting what...I leave the hard hole or butt off depending on it's destination.


----------



## jrcat

I had a nice straight clean ro in my last load .. I had to buck off about 8 feet from the butt .. ants..... right up through the center.. now they have 6 or 7 16" long blocks to live in ... then they can live in my buddies wood stove ...


----------



## jrcat

Question from the uneducated... what is a stave and a stave log?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I had a nice straight clean ro in my last load .. I had to buck off about 8 feet from the butt .. ants..... right up through the center.. now they have 6 or 7 16" long blocks to live in ... then they can live in my buddies wood stove ...



yea ants love red oak here too. and poplar


----------



## twochains

Ever wonder how many "G's" a squirrel pulls when being flung out of a big ol tall whip?  They must take a pretty big hit! I knocked a fox squirrel out today...he damn near ran over me trying to get his senses back.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Question from the uneducated... what is a stave and a stave log?



barrel stave, the slats wood barrel made of. not many barrels made anymore but they still call um stave logs. generally a grade or two below vneer


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea ants love red oak here too. and poplar



Them ants are tough too.... They will live going through a chipper. Seen plenty of em when I would close the walking floor doors.. they would be crawling around the chips looking like what the hell just happened..


----------



## twochains

slayer...you got a good definition for jrcat er ya want me to try a stab at it?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Ever wonder how many "G's" a squirrel pulls when being flung out of a big ol tall whip?  They must take a pretty big hit! I knocked a fox squirrel out today...he damn near ran over me trying to get his senses back.



ya got fox squirrels there? Delmarva fox squirrel cost me timber. saw a bunch of flying squirrels the other day. if a squirrel got our size he be a bad dude


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya got fox squirrels there? Delmarva fox squirrel cost me timber. saw a bunch of flying squirrels the other day. if a squirrel got our size he be a bad dude



Yep we have fox squirrels, grey squirrels, flying squirrels heck we evn have black squirrels imported from the NE!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer...you got a good definition for jrcat er ya want me to try a stab at it?



one page back. i'm I right?


----------



## twochains

I cut a tract here a couple months ago with tons of den trees...there was soooo many flying squirrels that I quit cutting the den trees. I asked the land owner if I could just leave den trees if I knew that was what they were. I wasn't getting anything out of the logs anyway...just a waste of big nice trees.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yep we have fox squirrels, grey squirrels, flying squirrels heck we evn have black squirrels imported from the NE!



We got grey and reds ....the greys imported from US lol.................they do fly esp if I see em lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> one page back. i'm I right?



yep...you already answered him.


----------



## treeslayer2003

question for everyone; ya'll got protected critters in your area, or is it jus here? eagles, blu heron,fox squirrel, it goes on and on here


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> We got grey and reds ....the greys imported from US lol.................they do fly esp if I see em lol



There is a subdivision on the Missouri line where a bunch of retiree's from up North live. Well they brought those black squirrels with tuffs of hair on their ears...they are super neat! I have been seeing them since I was a little kid when I used to stay the summers in Arkansas.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> question for everyone; ya'll got protected critters in your area, or is it jus here? eagles, blu heron,fox squirrel, it goes on and on here



Yep...lots of eagles here. Blue herons are protected but they damage so many fish and frogs the game wardens tell ya to shoot them. Fox squirrels are good to eat if boiled for a half a day (not protected) LOL! Bats are the big thing now. Right now you can't even go caving legally due to some fungus that is killing the bats.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Still not sure yet on pricing it out. Still waiting on permits. Bad bladder tanks will cause the pump to short cycle. $1000? that seems steep.



I got a new control box and a new big assd tank. I'm sure I got ripped off. I keep big caps on hand, but not contactors, so I was ####ed


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> question for everyone; ya'll got protected critters in your area, or is it jus here? eagles, blu heron,fox squirrel, it goes on and on here



Grouse, owls, grey fox, black bear used to be but not anymore, Beaver , eagles, hawks.


----------



## jrcat

There is some fungus killing entire hives of honey bees too.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> question for everyone; ya'll got protected critters in your area, or is it jus here? eagles, blu heron,fox squirrel, it goes on and on here



here just bout everything protected ....except woodsworkers lol they seriously becoming endangered lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I used ta like all them critters, but now I hate um cuz they knock me outta timber. herons got me waitin on a piece now, don't know if can cut or not


----------



## jrcat

I have to wait on that clearing because of permits ... right on a lake. I have to cut all the way up to the lake too. that will be interesting I can see them making me put in silt fence and what not.


----------



## jrcat

Were did busted go?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> There is some fungus killing entire hives of honey bees too.



Bees are dying out all over the US, I saw a show the other day where they think the pink coating on planted corn seeds my be one of the causes. I had no idea how important they were to all of our crops in the US.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I have to wait on that clearing because of permits ... right on a lake. I have to cut all the way up to the lake too. that will be interesting I can see them making me put in silt fence and what not.



I am located right between huge fishing areas, the White River, Buffalo River, Bull Shoals Lake, and Norfork Lake. If ya want to get a huge fine...do some land clearing and let runoff hit any of these waters....


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Bees are dying out all over the US, I saw a show the other day where they think the pink coating on planted corn seeds my be one of the causes. I had no idea how important they were to all of our crops in the US.



They are extremely important. They are one of the main pollenators


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, ya know that all the loggers fault, it can't be a chemical or nothing like that


----------



## bustedup

you rang lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you rang lol



just checkin to make sure you knew where you were at lol ... being old an all ...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> just checkin to make sure you knew where you were at lol ... being old an all ...



TC can I lend your newly re-corked boots please lol


----------



## twochains

EPIC LULLZ!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

I gained a black eye from a cut under my eye yesterday!! Awesome...I hope my ol'lady thinks it's sexy....


----------



## bustedup

Randy uses a newspaper ........I prefer more old fashioned methods lol,,,,,,,,,,,oh and if investigation made .......they trace em to someone else lol lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC can I lend your newly re-corked boots please lol



WOW! Those "Redwood" corks would do some boring...just sayin'


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> TC can I lend your newly re-corked boots please lol



Bout time you woke up.. It must be the humidity .. Ive been half in a daze since I got home.. then again I have 2 girls that have been doing laps around the ceiling ...... so I could just be in selective coherence mode lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I am located right between huge fishing areas, the White River, Buffalo River, Bull Shoals Lake, and Norfork Lake. If ya want to get a huge fine...do some land clearing and let runoff hit any of these waters....



I hear ya, i'm on a peninsula


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Bout time you woke up.. It must be the humidity .. Ive been half in a daze since I got home.. then again I have 2 girls that have been doing laps around the ceiling ...... so I could just be in selective coherence mode lol



Calpol bro works wonders


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I hear ya, i'm on a peninsula



watch not fall off lol .........


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I gained a black eye from a cut under my eye yesterday!! Awesome...I hope my ol'lady thinks it's sexy....



Not likely... most wimmen jump to conclusions..... that black eye came from your mid day visit to the local cat house and to top off your adulterous outting......you told your ol lady that you went to "lunch" or something lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Randy uses a newspaper ........I prefer more old fashioned methods lol,,,,,,,,,,,oh and if investigation made .......they trace em to someone else lol lol



I can't believe I didn't lit up or swatted with the newspaper...I must be really low on his totem pole. LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> watch not fall off lol .........



ha ha it not real big either


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I can't believe I didn't lit up or swatted with the newspaper...I must be really low on his totem pole. LOL!



ooh, he be back when ya least expect it


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I can't believe I didn't lit up or swatted with the newspaper...I must be really low on his totem pole. LOL!



Oh I'm sure he watching and just biding his time lol ........cunning man is Randy .........


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> WOW! Those "Redwood" corks would do some boring...just sayin'



There will be no "boring" goin on here lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha ha it not real big either



I wouldn't crow bout that lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> There will be no "boring" goin on here lol



Boots please TC lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Not likely... most wimmen jump to conclusions..... that black eye came from your mid day visit to the local cat house and to top off your adulterous outting......you told your ol lady that you went to "lunch" or something lol



Ha...my ol'lady has fought in the "tough man" LOL!...seriously true! I don't stray ever :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Ha...my ol'lady has fought in the "tough man" LOL!...seriously true! I don't stray tooo bad :msp_thumbup:



so now we know where the shiner really come from :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ha...my ol'lady has fought in the "tough man" LOL!...seriously true! I don't stray tooo bad :msp_thumbup:



TC ya do realize she could read that lol......ya might wanna edit to say I don't stray lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Ha...my ol'lady has fought in the "tough man" LOL!...seriously true! I don't stray tooo bad :msp_thumbup:



My GF has buff arms man .. they scare me lol. not only that she has drill bits for fingers... she gets me when Im not lookin too... damn those drill bit fingers :msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Not likely... most wimmen jump to conclusions..... that black eye came from your mid day visit to the local cat house and to top off your adulterous outting......you told your ol lady that you went to "lunch" or something lol



Ha...my ol'lady has fought in the "tough man" LOL!...seriously true! I don't stray EVER!! :msp_wub: :msp_thumbup:

fixed


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, ya get yer saw straight?


----------



## bustedup

TC need ya boots again gotta bop Husk lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, ya get yer saw straight?



Sending it to mastermind to get ported. It leaves monday or tuesday


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Sending it to mastermind to get ported. It leaves monday or tuesday



dam it ya beat me to it


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Sending it to mastermind to get ported. It leaves monday or tuesday



omg .......jr you'll need to buy an axe now lol .....a wee hatchet don't go with a ported saw lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> dam it ya beat me to it



I want me a badarse saw...in the 70cc range. Seems like the 372 is a good candidate .... If I like it when it comes home I am going to send the 365 for some "treatment" lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

so, ya gonna be saw poor for a while.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I want me a badarse saw...in the 70cc range. Seems like the 372 is a good candidate .... If I like it when it comes home I am going to send the 365 for some "treatment" lol



You'll be wanting a racing saw next lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, ya gonna be saw poor for a while.



I might go get me a jonsered lol.


----------



## bustedup

Jr I got a saw for ya .......real pro real sharp and you'd be safe with it lol........It'll cut anything 



It called a crosscut made by Henry Disston in PA LOL


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I might go get me a jonsered lol.



ms...._60...._61


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I might go get me a jonsered lol.



Good Man lol ......just don't tell Roberte lol .......he no like anything but German lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr I got a saw for ya .......real pro real sharp and you'd be safe with it lol........It'll cut anything
> 
> 
> 
> It called a crosscut made by Henry Disston in PA LOL



I have size 13....triple E......steel toe......BOOTS....lol


----------



## twochains

You will have to tell me how that porting does for ya! I have seen Masterminds vids on porting...dude knows his stuff!! I need a big ol ported saw!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Good Man lol ......just don't tell Roberte lol .......he no like anything but German lol



Roberte likes that schnitzel ......lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I have size 13....triple E......steel toe......BOOTS....lol



and your point is LOL


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> You will have to tell me how that porting does for ya! I have seen Masterminds vids on porting...dude knows his stuff!! I need a big ol ported saw!



Something like a dirt bike engine... with a bar on it lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> You will have to tell me how that porting does for ya! I have seen Masterminds vids on porting...dude knows his stuff!! I need a big ol ported saw!



No ya don't lol........you get used to the 660 first ........then think bout porting


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC need ya boots again gotta bop Husk lol



Whats up???


----------



## treeslayer2003

me too, I did talk ta mm a while back. gonna send sumptin this summer


----------



## bustedup

What Jred you thinking of JR???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> and your point is LOL



Oh nothing... I just have pontoon feet lol...


----------



## twochains

strangersfaces- hey man, do you ever make it back over here in my neck of the woods?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Whats up???



nothing lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> What Jred you thinking of JR???



a 2166 I think.


----------



## jrcat

Is that why loggers are poor..... we have too many toys?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Oh nothing... I just have pontoon feet lol...



Ya prolly sound like a herd of elephants comin' through the woods when ya squirrel hunt huh?? LOL! ...pontoon feet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> a 2166 I think.



ya know that amost same thing as your 365


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> a 2166 I think.



cool but ya might wanna look at the 970 too also if you could find a husky 288 that would serve ya well


----------



## strangersfaces

twochains said:


> strangersfaces- hey man, do you ever make it back over here in my neck of the woods?




Haven't in a while and it'll be fall before I have another opportunity.

Perhaps then we'll capture TC felling vids in STEREO....


----------



## jrcat

I will probably just do with what I have for now.. I really want to get that forwarder. Get the 372 snotted up a bit. and pack away the $$$ ...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya know that amost same thing as your 365



same family lol......mind ya the 372 is really a detuned 365 imo ...........a 266 would serve well too


----------



## twochains

hey have you all noticed we have all reached "arborist site MVP"...busted just got his upgrade a little bit ago! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I will probably just do with what I have for now.. I really want to get that forwarder. Get the 372 snotted up a bit. and pack away the $$$ ...



you should be able to pick up a 288 etc at reasonable money ......the 288 will pull a 28" full comp bar and chain.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya know that amost same thing as your 365



I know thats why I was looking at em. I like my 365 to be honest.. No it doesnt have the snot the 372 has but I still like it. Im used to it.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> hey have you all noticed we have all reached "arborist site MVP"...busted just got his upgrade a little bit ago! LOL!



hmmmmmmm but what that stands for in our respects is open to opinion lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> hey have you all noticed we have all reached "arborist site MVP"...busted just got his upgrade a little bit ago! LOL!



hey yea, how that work anyway? how doe's rep work?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> same family lol......mind ya the 372 is really a detuned 365 imo ...........a 266 would serve well too



I think you have that backwards .. the 365 is a detuned 372. They have the same crank case and crank just different bores. I think


----------



## jrcat

arboristsite most valued miscreants .....lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I know thats why I was looking at em. I like my 365 to be honest.. No it doesnt have the snot the 372 has but I still like it. Im used to it.



what kinda snot ya looking for ??? seriously what is the biggest sticks ya cut???


It interesting talking bout saws in a falling context


----------



## twochains

strangersfaces said:


> Haven't in a while and it'll be fall before I have another opportunity.
> 
> Perhaps then we'll capture TC felling vids in STEREO....



HA HA! How far up in Missouri do ya visit?

Do you travel with yer saw? Heck bring it down, or if you're vacationing...do ya hunt, fish, hike, bicycle, ride dirt bikes??? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I think you have that backwards .. the 365 is a detuned 372. They have the same crank case and crank just different bores. I think



Yup ok ok I missed typing class at school lol.........along with a few others lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> what kinda snot ya looking for ??? seriously what is the biggest sticks ya cut???
> 
> 
> It interesting talking bout saws in a falling context



30" would most likely be the biggest I get into. the occasional yard monster I gave a price for one today.. a 40" hard maple.. just a drop it and top it. But 30" would be the most


----------



## bustedup

Jr when ya get ya 372 back if ya haven't already get a full wrap handle and the clutch side dogs


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Sending it to mastermind to get ported. It leaves monday or tuesday



I picked up a 394 on the bay which should have arrived in at Randy's place today


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey yea, how that work anyway? how doe's rep work?



I have no idea what it's good for...LOL!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> 30" would most likely be the biggest I get into. the occasional yard monster I gave a price for one today.. a 40" hard maple.. just a drop it and top it. But 30" would be the most



cool.......You climb or is most ya work on ground?


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I picked up a 394 on the bay which should have arrived in at Randy's place today



RandyMac???...holy ####...he talks to you??? Dang!!!! I am an ant!...and jealous!


----------



## jrcat

Full wrap is on the list and the clutch side dog is sitting in my tool box


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> cool.......You climb or is most ya work on ground?



No I havent got enough gear. I like to keep my feet planted unless I need to be up in the air.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> hey have you all noticed we have all reached "arborist site MVP"...busted just got his upgrade a little bit ago! LOL!



Not me, bob downgraded me for all my foolishness. I think the old man was also an MVP with in his previous life


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> RandyMac???...holy ####...he talks to you??? Dang!!!! I am an ant!...and jealous!



He is reffering to mastermind.. who's name is also randy


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> He is reffering to mastermind.. who's name is also randy



RandyMac and I have a fiery relationship


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> No I havent got enough gear. I like to keep my feet planted unless I need to be up in the air.



cool just thinking it could add to your business in future.....ie line clearence or if ya get a pig of a stand sometimes it easier to climb to get ya outta situations. Also is you ever get into restricted places ya can top out and then fall


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Not me, bob downgraded me for all my foolishness. I think the old man was also an MVP with in his previous life



Uh OH! Does Gologit have something to do with that???


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Uh OH! Does Gologit have something to do with that???



Chill bro


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> RandyMac and I have a fiery relationship



I can't even light a spark with him...

So did ya buy that saw on E'BAY? I have looked at some..do ya ever get burnt buying from there?


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> RandyMac and I have a fiery relationship



which reminds me lol................boot lol .........thanks TC ya can have ya corks back lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Chill bro



are ya joking or serial


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> are ya joking or serial



joking


----------



## jrcat

I am going to get some more gear just in due time. I have spent copious amounts of money this year alone. I do not want to fail so I am spending carefully. and always looking for another angle to either save or make money. Like today wasnt wasted even though I never had a saw in my hands today. I helped a buddy on his dozer got paid for that and put a price on falling that big maple. Paid for my last dozer move and talked the same guy into renting me that forwarder.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I am going to get some more gear just in due time. I have spent copious amounts of money this year alone. I do not want to fail so I am spending carefully. and always looking for another angle to either save or make money. Like today wasnt wasted even though I never had a saw in my hands today. I helped a buddy on his dozer got paid for that and put a price on falling that big maple. Paid for my last dozer move and talked the same guy into renting me that forwarder.



cool everything gotta be in balance lol


----------



## jrcat

It went silent again......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> It went silent again......



typing cramp lol


----------



## strangersfaces

twochains said:


> HA HA! How far up in Missouri do ya visit?
> 
> Do you travel with yer saw? Heck bring it down, or if you're vacationing...do ya hunt, fish, hike, bicycle, ride dirt bikes??? LOL!



Most times haven't been traveling with a saw, but those still running back at the family farm are wee fellers, so will likely tote one or two larger saws along to speed up the chores.

It'll be a KC, Jackson, MS., Muscle Shoals, Ladson, SC., western MA, then head back towards the barn, stopping once again in KC. A stop in Michigan MAY be added to the trip, and if so, it'll be run in reverse order.

Enjoy all of those pastimes, though it's been years since I hunted and I'm primarily a road bike rider. Growing up out in the sticks, while friends had dirt bikes they rode locally, I wanted to GO PLACES and road bikes let me. Most of my dirt bike riding was during the couple years I owned a motorcycle shop. We worked on everything, including dirt bikes. I of course had to "off-road" test them, and that began to give me an appreciation for the endeavor. I've been thinking that a combination off/on road bike may be in my near future, because out at the coast there are lots of old logging roads to explore, but just one paved road in or out of town, running north and south for some distance before one can head in any new directions. Dirt bike, just grab and go. I'm even considering an electric if I can get one with a 100+ mile range. That would suit 95% of local riding and let me sneak onto and along some ahem, "closed" roads that a louder bike would be apt to draw more attention to. We'll see..., that's a ways off yet.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey yea, how that work anyway? how doe's rep work?



red rep for everyone!!!!


----------



## bustedup

How ya doing ??? did the storms blow thru???


----------



## bustedup

Have any of you guys used ....I dunno what to call em lol..........so I'll describe them ........I found a guy here who has made kind spikes that are threaded with a footplate that ya can screw into the tree to climb on (dunno if that makes sense) ......

reason I'm asking is I'll have to climb a codominant shortly that is limb locked has rot in one side and I can't fall it in one due to lean and where the lay would be will smash a very mature hedgerow. I will have to climb I really don't wanna use spurs as well it real awkward and I can't find em lol.........

so if any of ya used the things I described I'd be obliged for views


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> cool just thinking it could add to your business in future.....ie line clearence or if ya get a pig of a stand sometimes it easier to climb to get ya outta situations. Also is you ever get into restricted places ya can top out and then fall



He'd need to climb special trees spec'd for his size:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I can't even light a spark with him...
> 
> So did ya buy that saw on E'BAY? I have looked at some..do ya ever get burnt buying from there?



Not yet:msp_thumbup:


----------



## strangersfaces

Randy puts in an appearance...,

and it's like switching the light on to see butt-clenched roaches racing for the shadows...


----------



## jrcat

strangersfaces said:


> Randy puts in an appearance...,
> 
> and it's like switching the light on to see butt-clenched roaches racing for the shadows...



Isn't it though... been waiting for someone to say somethin lol


----------



## strangersfaces

bustedup said:


> Have any of you guys used ....I dunno what to call em lol..........so I'll describe them ........I found a guy here who has made kind spikes that are threaded with a footplate that ya can screw into the tree to climb on (dunno if that makes sense) ......
> 
> reason I'm asking is I'll have to climb a codominant shortly that is limb locked has rot in one side and I can't fall it in one due to lean and where the lay would be will smash a very mature hedgerow. I will have to climb I really don't wanna use spurs as well it real awkward and I can't find em lol.........
> 
> so if any of ya used the things I described I'd be obliged for views



Never heard of them.

Is there enough money in the job for you to buy enough to reach the height you must, so you can then report back? Seems they might make climbing in the Kilt more comfortable...:msp_tongue:


----------



## bustedup

strangersfaces said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> Is there enough money in the job for you to buy enough to reach the height you must, so you can then report back? Seems they might make climbing in the Kilt more comfortable...:msp_tongue:



LOL wear pants when climbing lol...........just in case wind blows


----------



## jrcat

Hey Roberte hows it goin?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Were did busted go?



Probably to get some crumpets with his tea.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Probably to get some crumpets with his tea.




tea time lol..........that was 8hrs ago lol ya do realize time difference lol.....est is -5 cst -6 p Mst -7 and Pst -8 lol


----------



## twochains

Have I missed anything?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Have I missed anything?



nope lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Probably to get some crumpets with his tea.



What the heck is a crumpet? It sounds.....eh cant say here lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> What the heck is a crumpet? It sounds.....eh cant say here lol



type of crepe but thicker lol or it rhyming slang for a good looking woman


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Have I missed anything?



Holy crap ... yer back...lol Busted you better delete those things you said... you know... those things lol 




just messin with ya TC


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> type of crepe but thicker lol or it rhyming slang for a good looking woman



Bloody hell you blokes have such wonky names for things..lol


----------



## jrcat

Eh ...come and go ...So Roberte what did you accomplish today...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Good Man lol ......just don't tell Roberte lol .......he no like anything but German lol



I got to use a jonsered, 70e , back in 81, that mother was smoking, in a good way.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Bloody hell you blokes have such wonky names for things..lol



You maybe think that we don't lol as we kinda invented them .......the crumpet .....not women lol


----------



## bustedup

Laters gotta go sleep lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Eh ...come and go ...So Roberte what did you accomplish today...



Not much. Right now trying to get in the crummy.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Not much. Right now trying to get in the crummy.



Workin late?


----------



## northmanlogging

Day late and a few pounds short, (British joke get it...) I think the things Busted is talking about are the kind lots of hunters use to access tree stands. They are quite the hassle to screw in while hanging on with one hand, not so bad if you have a flip line, at least then you can try and use both hands.

There is another kind that use straps like motor cycle tie downs... You might be better off spending a day or two digging up yer old gaffs...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> tea time lol..........that was 8hrs ago lol ya do realize time difference lol.....est is -5 cst -6 p Mst -7 and Pst -8 lol



I do realize the time difference, but if you think im going to pass on a stereotype joke....


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hey Roberte hows it goin?





jrcat said:


> Workin late?



Going fine, my pesky day job, so yes I was working late.


----------



## jrcat

Off to the woods today.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Off to the woods today.



Stump farming


----------



## roberte

Mmmmm, a nice cup earl grey and a scone. 
What's up busted. :coffee:


----------



## roberte

View attachment 297954


Hey twochains, 660 brother.:tongue2:

Hey busted, achtung.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I can't believe I didn't lit up or swatted with the newspaper...I must be really low on his totem pole. LOL!





treeslayer2003 said:


> ooh, he be back when ya least expect it





bustedup said:


> Oh I'm sure he watching and just biding his time lol ........cunning man is Randy .........



perhaps your not calling the right number


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> RandyMac???...holy ####...he talks to you??? Dang!!!! I am an ant!...and jealous!



he talks to you/us, he just does it with a battleship


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> red rep for everyone!!!!



see, he comes in
doing a drive by


----------



## roberte

strangersfaces said:


> Randy puts in an appearance...,
> 
> and it's like switching the light on to see butt-clenched roaches racing for the shadows...



newspaper don't hurt


----------



## roberte

strangersfaces said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> Is there enough money in the job for you to buy enough to reach the height you must, so you can then report back? Seems they might make climbing in the Kilt more comfortable...:msp_tongue:





bustedup said:


> LOL wear pants when climbing lol...........just in case wind blows



its ok if it is a Kevlar kilt and he doesn't go comando


----------



## jrcat

One man crummy ....caught fire today.. it was interesting.. the air filter box was a melt mass of hot plastic. along with some wiring. a few buckets of muddy water and it was out. so fixed a few wires put the air cleaner back on it, after I extracted it from what was left of the air box. checked everything over and off I went for the woods.. Now this job I am/was on has a steep bank along side a creek. Someone years ago cut a road into this bank ..and through about 10' of shale. This is the ONLY road onto this piece. So I am riding along on one man crummy until I get to that bank cut... and what o I see.. the lower half of the cut is GONE the creek is 10' wider and where the road came down to th creek is now vertical face of shale 8' high or so. 


So with the last load of timber left to stand as I cant really get to it (not without bringing in an excavator) I am done with this one and on to the next. I spoke with the LO and happy so all is good. I will go back mid summer after the monsoon season has passed and cleanup the landing. 

4 inches of rain in two days.. Total time of rainfall....3 hours... thats a lot of water.


----------



## bustedup

I've been on a banking that gave way ....the landrover got mangled well actually after we deragged it off the hill and the shop got it they only replaced the body lol everything else was ok n bends or dings......I may add that I didn't ride the whole drop ....I got out bout 1/4 way down lol 


I'm always real wary of bankings now


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> its ok if it is a Kevlar kilt and he doesn't go comando



ya gotta go commando to warm otherwise lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> newspaper don't hurt



The .404 rolled inside might well tho ......however as ya so brave lol then I'm sure the rest of us will let you go first


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> The .404 rolled inside might well tho ......however as ya so brave lol then I'm sure the rest of us will let you go first



I have been going first :msp_smile:
Hi busted.


----------



## jrcat

You can both go first lol 

Hi Busted 
Hi Roberte


----------



## ropensaddle

jrcat said:


> You can both go first lol
> 
> Hi Busted
> Hi Roberte



Chicken


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> You can both go first lol
> 
> Hi Busted
> Hi Roberte



Come on jrcat , the view is better from the front of the crummy


----------



## twochains

Hey hey! What are you trouble makers up to now???

13 pole trailer loads hauled and 1 1/2 loads on the deck for 2moro! The other crew got 4 loads out this week! Guess I won the log off again! Yeah!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Come on jrcat , the view is better from the front of the crummy


I'll drive the crummy then 


ropensaddle said:


> Chicken



Not afraid of the newspaper.. just the off chance it has some .404 in the mix lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey hey! What are you trouble makers up to now???
> 
> 13 pole trailer loads hauled and 1 1/2 loads on the deck for 2moro! The other crew got 4 loads out this week! Guess I won the log off again! Yeah!



Nice work TC


----------



## twochains

I will be back in bit...we are supposed to get 4 to 5 inches of rain tonight and I have to clear a culvert out. Don't be starting no trouble with RM before I get back... just sayin' :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## strangersfaces

twochains said:


> ........
> 13 pole trailer loads hauled and 1 1/2 loads on the deck for 2moro! The other crew got 4 loads out this week! Guess I won the log off again! Yeah!



Not fair!

Forget porting your current saws, don't even THINK of stepping up to 660 power. Perhaps a 441 would help even the score? That other crew needs a break...

Plus..., with the way you backbar the back cuts, less powerful saws will help save serious injury to your ankles...


----------



## RandyMac

good afternoon.
I see at least one of you ladies is doing something useful.


----------



## strangersfaces

How's the noggin...?


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> good afternoon.
> I see at least one of you ladies is doing something useful.



Thank you.


----------



## bustedup

Hey guys how's y'all doing


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ya gotta go commando to warm otherwise lol



Then you better be careful when your knot bumping.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Then you better be careful when your knot bumping.



I'll take that as a huge compliment lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey guys how's y'all doing



Hey busted, how's it hanging.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello fellows, and randy


----------



## bustedup

I'm good ta.....hey Roberte and TC you guys behaving lol???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'll take that as a huge compliment lol



It's not that huge or you wood be in a different line of work


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> It's not that huge or you wood be in a different line of work



Retired from that lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm good ta.....hey Roberte and TC you guys behaving lol???



Of course I'm behaving , don't it look like it.


----------



## bustedup

LOL HMMMMMMM I guess lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Retired from that lol



Uhh, no


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey randy, what model echo was in that pic a few pages back? 610?


----------



## bustedup

EU regulations bro lol


----------



## twochains

I'm laughing too hard on those last few comments...got air bubbles in my jaw! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I'm laughing too hard on those last few comments...got air bubbles in my jaw! LOL!



There regs for that too lol


----------



## twochains

Man I cut some savory pine whips today! It was a blast! Some of them just cry out to be swung...and I always try and oblige them if at all possible. If I could just figure a notch that would add some more speed off the stump....those light tops ain't got enough punch.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Man I cut some savory pine whips today! It was a blast! Some of them just cry out to be swung...and I always try and oblige them if at all possible. If I could just figure a notch that would add some more speed off the stump....those light tops ain't got enough punch.



you mean small lobbloly?


----------



## bustedup

It not just the face bro but the size of hinge etc etc


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you mean small lobbloly?



I think so lol........ain't it strange how different things called different names etc etc


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Man I cut some savory pine whips today! It was a blast! Some of them just cry out to be swung...and I always try and oblige them if at all possible. If I could just figure a notch that would add some more speed off the stump....those light tops ain't got enough punch.



Fancier isn't always better.
Best to just lay em down and move on. We need you Tommorow too.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Fancier isn't always better.
> Best to just lay em down and move on. We need you Tommorow too.



That spot on bro ........as not always do the fancy cuts come off ........when ya go from basics then ya getting into the realms of theory, feel and ......hope.


I ain't sating don't use them just don't place everything on em


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I think so lol........ain't it strange how different things called different names etc etc



yea, thig is forresters here call almost any pine a lob. truth is it really to broad a term since all pine don't act the same. we have at least 5 diff. subs


----------



## twochains

Hey check these out! Found them 10 ft. apart in the pine thicket! 2nd full set of sheds I have found this year!

View attachment 298003


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, thig is forresters here call almost any pine a lob. truth is it really to broad a term since all pine don't act the same. we have at least 5 diff. subs



Hey sticks in the same species don't always act the same ........Knowing what they prone to do is good but each stick should be treated individually


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey check these out! Found them 10 ft. apart in the pine thicket! 2nd full set of sheds I have found this year!
> 
> View attachment 298003



I always hang um up a tree so not to run over um. they go right thro a skidder tire


----------



## jrcat

kevlar kilts and knot bumping and regulated schmutz....what are you guys doing


----------



## bustedup

Yo the cat is in da house lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you mean small lobbloly?



Yep! The other side of that thicket I was having probs in a while back if ya remember me telling ya.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> kevlar kilts and knot bumping and regulated schmutz....what are you guys doing



just the usual lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I always hang um up a tree so not to run over um. they go right thro a skidder tire



I bring mine all home plus old glass bottles...I just cant resist! I have quite the pile of sheds and skulls with the horns still on!


----------



## jrcat

Just got done washing the soot off the 325. Cleaned up muh saws and checked over the 372 and said screw it and took a screw driver to the carb made a diff.


----------



## jrcat

Ifin I had insurance on the 325 I would have let it go up in smoke.. and I would have pushed it over next to my truck and let it go up too lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

roberte- yeh, I know what your saying...just drop 'em and go... but if I can pull them into the lay it all the mo betta. 

busted- ya don't think it's just in the face? I tried everything I could think of today just seeing what all could help gain the most momentum. The tops are light.


----------



## jrcat

Hmmm I enter and the place goes dull lol I got pizza and wings comin so pfffft Ima go eat ...


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> roberte- yeh, I know what your saying...just drop 'em and go... but if I can pull them into the lay it all the mo betta.
> 
> busted- ya don't think it's just in the face? I tried everything I could think of today just seeing what all could help gain the most momentum. The tops are light.



I have often wondered that myself... them pine and spruce sticks seem to like to just stand there.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> roberte- yeh, I know what your saying...just drop 'em and go... but if I can pull them into the lay it all the mo betta.
> 
> busted- ya don't think it's just in the face? I tried everything I could think of today just seeing what all could help gain the most momentum. The tops are light.



TC yeah the face has gotta do with it but so has hinge (thickness of it, placement of it) the height of back cut, the terrain ya on not to mention the species and even the subtleties of each stick.


I know ya wanna lay just don't get to creative lol


----------



## roberte

View attachment 298008


Fancy....


----------



## twochains

I can get'm moving, but when they are real tight together, they can be a pain until you get a hole punched into them.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I can get'm moving, but when they are real tight together, they can be a pain until you get a hole punched into them.



You meaning they limblocked???


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> View attachment 298008
> 
> 
> Fancy....



Looks good and clean!


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> View attachment 298008
> 
> 
> Fancy....



Oh eh is that a humbolt lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> View attachment 298008
> 
> 
> Fancy....



Whats sitting in the background on tracks?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> You meaning they limblocked???



A TD15E or a D6 solves that fairly well
Even the "bigger" sticks like 18 to 24" dont hold up to well to the blade of of 15 or a 6 ......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Whats sitting in the background on tracks?



There speaks a machine guy lol.........


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> You meaning they limblocked???



Not limblocked but too close to get a good enough swing to have momentum to pass through whatever is in front of them. You can domino some of them but you have to line up a a pretty good one for the knocker. These are so tall and spendly that they hardly have any tops when they land in a bunch...I don't do it very often at all.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I can get'm moving, but when they are real tight together, they can be a pain until you get a hole punched into them.




Given a choice I like to lay the trash and small stuff first, but sometimes you just have to clear the deck, incoming....


----------



## treeslayer2003

here what I do on smaller pine some times. don't notch um, cut hinge off. easy busted. yes this is dangerous. I do not advocate anyone should do this. but you will get the most speed this way and without a notch it can roll freely. be forwarned you will have no control after you cut the hinge and they can and will bounce all over the place, even back at ya. this is not for every one, if ya try it be on your toes. ok lemme have it busted


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> here what I do on smaller pine some times. don't notch um, cut hinge off. easy busted. yes this is dangerous. I do not advocate anyone should do this. but you will get the most speed this way and without a notch it can roll freely. be forwarned you will have no control after you cut the hinge and they can and will bounce all over the place, even back at ya. this is not for every one, if ya try it be on your toes. ok lemme have it busted



For shame for shame.. tisk tisk ..lol


----------



## twochains

Just saw the weather...flash flooding, 80 mph winds, Little Rock Ar. expecting 6 inches, we are supposed to get 4. Moore Ok. is in line for tornadoes.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh eh is that a humbolt lol



As our esteemed colegue , randymac might say "steep & deep"


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Not limblocked but too close to get a good enough swing to have momentum to pass through whatever is in front of them. You can domino some of them but you have to line up a a pretty good one for the knocker. These are so tall and spendly that they hardly have any tops when they land in a bunch...I don't do it very often at all.



Hmmmm Roberte what you think??? 


All I can think of at the mo is you may have to put one down as a sacrifice (kinda) to allow ya to get going so to speak. 


Just take care tho swinging things that are small is imo a bit harder as you don't get as much action on them


----------



## treeslayer2003

better course of action; jus cut your normal way and let the skidder sort it out that's what its for.
I have done that domino thing, its risky too


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> here what I do on smaller pine some times. don't notch um, cut hinge off. easy busted. yes this is dangerous. I do not advocate anyone should do this. but you will get the most speed this way and without a notch it can roll freely. be forwarned you will have no control after you cut the hinge and they can and will bounce all over the place, even back at ya. this is not for every one, if ya try it be on your toes. ok lemme have it busted



Oh stump jumping lol I ain't going there lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Just saw the weather...flash flooding, 80 mph winds, Little Rock Ar. expecting 6 inches, we are supposed to get 4. Moore Ok. is in line for tornadoes.



Batten down the hatches TC. If your town gets hit I'll swing down and pick up TS and be down to arkansas in short order


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Whats sitting in the background on tracks?



That would an Hitachi shovel/excavator


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> That would an Hitachi shovel/excavator


 ...how disappointing ,,,


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> better course of action; jus cut your normal way and let the skidder sort it out that's what its for.
> I have done that domino thing, its risky too



Domino falling lol yup .....try not to


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> here what I do on smaller pine some times. don't notch um, cut hinge off. easy busted. yes this is dangerous. I do not advocate anyone should do this. but you will get the most speed this way and without a notch it can roll freely. be forwarned you will have no control after you cut the hinge and they can and will bounce all over the place, even back at ya. this is not for every one, if ya try it be on your toes. ok lemme have it busted



Yeh, I do that quite often on the pine poles. Yeh they move quite a bit on ones around 12 inch stump that are really tall!


----------



## jrcat

Hello northman


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> ...how disappointing ,,,



Roberte TC got newly cork'd boots he'll lend em ya if you require to clunk Jr lol lol


----------



## bustedup

Northman you got any ideas on TC's prob??? 


TC are ya cutting em humbolt or conventional??? and how low???


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Batten down the hatches TC. If your town gets hit I'll swing down and pick up TS and be down to arkansas in short order



They just said a flash flood today killed a Sheriff in some town in South Arkansas! Said the river swelled 24ft in 12 hours! Hoses washed away I guess...actually the town was in West central Ar. Gonna get wicked here in a bit! Goood times.... :rolleyes2:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> They just said a flash flood today killed a Sheriff in some town in South Arkansas! Said the river swelled 24ft in 12 hours! Hoses washed away I guess...actually the town was in West central Ar. Gonna get wicked here in a bit! Goood times.... :rolleyes2:



you keep ya head down and stay safe ok


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hmmmm Roberte what you think???
> 
> 
> All I can think of at the mo is you may have to put one down as a sacrifice (kinda) to allow ya to get going so to speak.
> 
> 
> Just take care tho swinging things that are small is imo a bit harder as you don't get as much action on them




I might adjust the layout. I might walk it , go cut another part of the area and come back after I thought about it.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey randy, what model echo was in that pic a few pages back? 610?



That little thing was a CS302, I won it at a rifle match, third place, 1000 yards with a 30-40 Krag.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Northman you got any ideas on TC's prob???
> 
> 
> TC are ya cutting em humbolt or conventional??? and how low???



Both and soft dutchman. Also through a blocker in a regular humbolt. I pulled the soft dutchmans off quite a few times today. Lost one on it;s side... the tree dropped too low mid swing and popped the holding corner.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I might adjust the layout. I might walk it , go cut another part of the area and come back after I thought about it.



Good point .......TC could ya adjust the lay???


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> ...how disappointing ,,,



Sorry to disappoint, but its not mine.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Both and soft dutchman. Also through a blocker in a regular humbolt. I pulled the soft dutchmans off quite a few times today. Lost one on it;s side... the tree dropped too low mid swing and popped the holding corner.



When you say soft dutch are ya swinging mild back learners??? and blocker I'm not following??? If that a blocked out then that will hold a stick more


----------



## northmanlogging

The rain or the wittle pines?

For the rain build an ark.

For the little pines, not much can get a little pole moving except limbing them first:msp_biggrin: Lots of times the little guys have just as many branches on em as the big ones, and they tend to act like a parachute. But big wide open face with a small kerf dutch, or sever the hold wood as they start to go over.

For something like this a clear cut situation makes it a little easier to pound em into the ground, if your thinning... well... sucks to be you...


----------



## bustedup

Randy what would you suggest to solve TC's prob???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Randy what would you suggest to solve TC's prob???



.404 newspaper


----------



## bustedup

Oh northman I found a set of spurs lol ........


----------



## twochains

The problem with adjusting the lay on todays set was the timber split and the pine thicket turned solid oak thicket so I turned my lay along the oak timber then T boned them. The timber was all headed towards the oak timber and even though hand manipulation worked a little , it was hard for me to stay deep enough in the side ways lay before turning back straight...LOL! Ya get all that?? So...the tall whips didn't have enough punch to come through the limbs of the oak thus clogging...I put 4 on top of each other before crashing down...barely!


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> .404 newspaper



apart from that lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> When you say soft dutch are ya swinging mild back learners??? and blocker I'm not following??? If that a blocked out then that will hold a stick more



Yes, mild back leaners with swept top. The blocker just kept me away from a heavy topped post oak...I just used it for re-assurance.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> The problem with adjusting the lay on todays set was the timber split and the pine thicket turned solid oak thicket so I turned my lay along the oak timber then T boned them. The timber was all headed towards the oak timber and even though hand manipulation worked a little , it was hard for me to stay deep enough in the side ways lay before turning back straight...LOL! Ya get all that?? So...the tall whips didn't have enough punch to come through the limbs of the oak thus clogging...I put 4 on top of each other before crashing down...barely!



You be careful domino'in them ya could just be borrowing trouble


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Randy what would you suggest to solve TC's prob???



Oh man...dang! Now he gonna set me on fire...


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yes, mild back leaners with swept top. The blocker just kept me away from a heavy topped post oak...I just used it for re-assurance.



Ok the blocker was a tree lol sorry thought ya was on about the face lol....:redface:


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> Oh man...dang! Now he gonna set me on fire...



Not today, switching to CB antennas.

Would having the trees rotate during the fall help?


----------



## jrcat

I have a 3 step process to this problem ya wanna hear it?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Oh man...dang! Now he gonna set me on fire...



Hey if ya want advice then who better. He cut more sticks than all us put together


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> You be careful domino'in them ya could just be borrowing trouble



You understand what I did with the blocker right? And why I used it that way? All I did was stick a chunk of the notch back in the corner on the side I was wanting to keep away from.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> Not today, switching to CB antennas.
> 
> Would having the trees rotate during the fall help?



Yes. Is it correct to start burning one side of the hinge to the other to initiate rotating? How do you do it?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I have a 3 step process to this problem ya wanna hear it?



Sure jrcat! LOL!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey if ya want advice then who better. He cut more sticks than all us put together



Dad, errr, gologit might have a take on this.
Dialing...


----------



## jrcat

step one View attachment 298011
step twoView attachment 298012
step threeView attachment 298013


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> That little thing was a CS302, I won it at a rifle match, third place, 1000 yards with a 30-40 Krag.



1000 with a krag, you sir are a dam good shot. I liked the ol metal echos


----------



## jrcat

This used to literally be the motto... when in doubt ..just chip it lol. I was told if its pine spruce or hemlock chip it. If its hard wood and questionable on grade... chip it... if its covered in mud and you dont know... chip it.. I miss the days of just chip it :msp_sad:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> You understand what I did with the blocker right? And why I used it that way? All I did was stick a chunk of the notch back in the corner on the side I was wanting to keep away from.



step Dutchman


----------



## twochains

...did I say something wrong?? 

where did ya go busted??

be back in a sec


----------



## jrcat

If it is chuck full of racoons... chip it... That made a mess...


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> step Dutchman



I thought people were calling the soft dutchman or kerf dutchman the step dutchman???


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> You understand what I did with the blocker right? And why I used it that way? All I did was stick a chunk of the notch back in the corner on the side I was wanting to keep away from.



I gotcha now lol I'd call that a step lol but I see what ya meant bro


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> 1000 with a krag, you sir are a dam good shot. I liked the ol metal echos



The rifle deserved most of the credit. I bought it from an old gunsmith, he had replaced the barrel with one from L.E. Wilson, made it look original. He also supplied custom ammo, the 7.62X51 NATO guys had fits.


----------



## jrcat

Only one time did I ever get that chipper to its full potential of 400 ton per hour.. 2 loaders with 50 load of poles stack around us .. it was fun to say the least had to get the timing down right lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I thought people were calling the soft dutchman or kerf dutchman the step dutchman???



Lol the wife crashed the router lol.......


The kerf dutch, step dutch and soft dutch are all different in how ya do them the one thing in common is the dutch and that ya are trying to swing a stick for whatever reason ....if that makes sense lol


----------



## northmanlogging

kerf dutch, when the gun cut and the slope cuts don't line up, either intentionally or not.

Soft dutch is a kerf dutch with extra cuts into the slope side to "ease" the tree around

Dutch block is a piece of something stuck in the face, usually used to correct a bad gun cut.

Step dutch is similar to a dutch block only the step is left in the face cut, some folks call the two the same thing.

90% of my swinging is done with just a kerf dutch or varying the hold wood thickness.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, I generally jus leave holding on the side I want it ta go. and WEDGES


----------



## twochains

Okay so I was right in my thinking...soft dutchman and the block dutchman are the two I have been describing. Thanks Northman!


----------



## twochains

roberte or busted...hey one of you guys hollar out for RM.... I wonder what he would do to gain some speed in his drops of light topped pine?


----------



## bustedup

The step to me is (omg I ain't good at describing lol) ......a conventional face (the step/block will fall out in a true humbolt (or should I say I can't get it to stay put.) a dutch of whatever amount in the hinge ya want/need/etc......then a block placed in that side to act as a pivot as the hinge will break that side first .....I prolly made no sense at all lol


----------



## bustedup

bustedup said:


> The step to me is (omg I ain't good at describing lol) ......a conventional face (the step/block will fall out in a true humbolt (or should I say I can't get it to stay put.) a dutch of whatever amount in the hinge ya want/need/etc......then a block placed in that side to act as a pivot as the hinge will break that side first .....I prolly made no sense at all lol



Randy or Gogolit I think that was TC asking how to roll a stick off the stump


----------



## treeslayer2003

THATS HOW I UNDERSTOOD IT BUSTED [sorry, hit caps] but i'm no expert on um


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> The step to me is (omg I ain't good at describing lol) ......a conventional face (the step/block will fall out in a true humbolt (or should I say I can't get it to stay put.) a dutch of whatever amount in the hinge ya want/need/etc......then a block placed in that side to act as a pivot as the hinge will break that side first .....I prolly made no sense at all lol



Have you tried turning the notch over and wedging it in a humbolt corner as a block? It will stay. Yep you made total sense.


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> The rifle deserved most of the credit. I bought it from an old gunsmith, he had replaced the barrel with one from L.E. Wilson, made it look original. He also supplied custom ammo, the 7.62X51 NATO guys had fits.



I bet they did. ya got any advice for two chains on them pine poles


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Have you tried turning the notch over and wedging it in a humbolt corner as a block? It will stay. Yep you made total sense.



Nope never tried that .....I ain't creative enough or more likely I have no imagination lol


----------



## bustedup

TC you could try putting a really deep face in if the sticks don't have a favour that will undermine the centre of balance of them and give them moving ......but it won't work on back leaners or heavy side leaners


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC you could try putting a really deep face in if the sticks don't have a favour that will undermine the centre of balance of them and give them moving ......but it won't work on back leaners or heavy side leaners



Yep! Hey am I being a party pooper by talking about cuts?? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

No ya not lol your asking for advice


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Yep! Hey am I being a party pooper by talking about cuts?? LOL!



No. I just dont have much to say on the matter. I am no pro faller thats for sure. I just put em down pull em out and cut em up .. collect the check at the end of the week.


----------



## jrcat

Now if you wanted advice on how to set the knves in a 50/48 or model 30 morbark I could do that. need to know how to set up relief pressures on an excavator valve block I can do that. Need to know how to scare the crap out of a passenger in a log truck I can do that too just ask my GF lol and in general be a smartass I can definetly do that too


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Now if you wanted advice on how to set the knves in a 50/48 or model 30 morbark I could do that. need to know how to set up relief pressures on an excavator valve block I can do that. Need to know how to scare the crap out of a passenger in a log truck I can do that too just ask my GF lol and in general be a smartass I can definetly do that too



your cruel bro


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Now if you wanted advice on how to set the knves in a 50/48 or model 30 morbark I could do that. need to know how to set up relief pressures on an excavator valve block I can do that. Need to know how to scare the crap out of a passenger in a log truck I can do that too just ask my GF lol and in general be a smartass I can definetly do that too



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> your cruel bro



How so? She was being mouthy.. so I told her to stay in the truck while I loaded.... I only swung half the load over the hood and the rest over the bunks .. no big deal .....


----------



## bustedup

bustedup said:


> your cruel bro



I mean by that frightening ya girlfriend lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> No. I just dont have much to say on the matter. I am no pro faller thats for sure. I just put em down pull em out and cut em up .. collect the check at the end of the week.



ha ha ha, you a logger cat, that means your a part time faller as well. lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> How so? She was being mouthy.. so I told her to stay in the truck while I loaded.... I only swung half the load over the hood and the rest over the bunks .. no big deal .....



Duck tape works better lol......or give her ya debit card and let her go shopping while ya work lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> duck tape works better lol......or give her ya debit card and let her go shopping while ya work lol



oh..no


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I mean by that frightening ya girlfriend lol



She didnt talk to me for the trip back to the mill lol a whole 50 miles ... she got over it though.. making up is the best part lol


----------



## bustedup

TC don't get hung up on all the different types of cuts and variations of them ......the simpler ya keep it the better and safer


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Duck tape works better lol......or give her ya debit card and let her go shopping while ya work lol



Now that is EVIL... the credit card part......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> She didnt talk to me for the trip back to the mill lol a whole 50 miles ... she got over it though.. making up is the best part lol



Ok we get the picture no further details required


----------



## jrcat

Now besides TS who has experience running a log loader?


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm on the "safe" thread so I'm gonna open my big mouth and say a step dutch should not be by itself, but used together with the kerf dutch as extra insurance the weak side will break first and let the strong side holding wood pull the stem around. Pros like y'all can definitely rely on u'r kerf Dutch swinging correctly, but I always use a conventional face with a block, in addition to the kerf dutch when I'm intentionally avoiding something. Never tried the soft Dutch, but it looks cool.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Now that is EVIL... the credit card part......



I said give her the card ........not the PIN number lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I said give her the card ........not the PIN number lol



Doesnt matter when you run it as credit lol she knows that lol. She's a good GF the best actually. She'll even jump on the 8 and pull a hitch to the landing..


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, check yer inbox


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I'm on the "safe" thread so I'm gonna open my big mouth and say a step dutch should not be by itself, but used together with the kerf dutch as extra insurance the weak side will break first and let the strong side holding wood pull the stem around. Pros like y'all can definitely rely on u'r kerf Dutch swinging correctly, but I always use a conventional face with a block, in addition to the kerf dutch when I'm intentionally avoiding something. Never tried the soft Dutch, but it looks cool.



Husk a step dutch has a dutch cut in it that is what makes the step/pivot work along with the manipulation of the hinge 


All these terms are getting confusing lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Doesnt matter when you run it as credit lol she knows that lol. She's a good GF the best actually. She'll even jump on the 8 and pull a hitch to the landing..



Wedding bells are a looming lol .............Boys we need to organize Jr's stag night lol


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Never tried the soft Dutch, but it looks cool.



Not only do they look cool but they work even better! I have been putting my own twist on them depending on whether I'm cutting oak or pine...flat ground or steep etc. I should try and see if I can video what I been doing, I don't think the swing will show up right though.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Now besides TS who has experience running a log loader?



Not me...never even used a knuckleboom before. Side loader and a logger's dream, yep!


----------



## bustedup

I use a wheel barrow lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Not me...never even used a knuckleboom before. Side loader and a logger's dream, yep!



huh, ya ran a winchtruck huh, how bout a short dog?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, check yer inbox



I cleared it out. Thanks


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> huh, ya ran a winchtruck huh, how bout a short dog?



I broke my arm in '97 and bought a loggers dream so I could kep loging. LOL! I wish I had a pic of my cast...my short cast was to where I could hold a saw! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Wedding bells are a looming lol .............Boys we need to organize Jr's stag night lol



WHOA there hoss. You gotta put the brakes on there turbo. This cat aint gettin "re-hitched".....


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> huh, ya ran a winchtruck huh, how bout a short dog?



short dog ........that a dashhound ain't it??? lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> WHOA there hoss. You gotta put the brakes on there turbo. This cat aint gettin "re-hitched".....



LOL but we get ya a good stag party ....oh come on bro you'd deprive us of a night out lol ....just over a wee thing about you getting hitched lol


----------



## jrcat

Can someone buy me a log truck.. I'd like a 98 to 04 pete 379 with a 550 C15 Cat and an 18spd full locking 46,000lb rears and a 20,000lb tag Serco 8500 loader and paint the whole thing electric blue cept for the loader ... OK.... where is it ......


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> short dog ........that a dashhound ain't it??? lol



home made skidder


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Can someone buy me a log truck.. I'd like a 98 to 04 pete 379 with a 550 C15 Cat and an 18spd full locking 46,000lb rears and a 20,000lb tag Serco 8500 loader and paint the whole thing electric blue cept for the loader ... OK.... where is it ......



oh yea, might as well get two I could use one as well


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh yea, might as well get two I could use one as well



Have you run anything with cat power ? You would be in shock to run a 550 cat.. lol I have a run a KW with an N14 turned up to 525 .. that thing would run. To loud though .. had 8 inch straight stacks


----------



## bustedup

Hey we will get ya a wedding present bro but a log truck .........that pushing the budget a bit.......I was thinking more of a set of towels or a coffee pot lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> LOL but we get ya a good stag party ....oh come on bro you'd deprive us of a night out lol ....just over a wee thing about you getting hitched lol



I've never been to a strip club....jus say'n


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Have you run anything with cat power ? You would be in shock to run a 550 cat.. lol I have a run a KW with an N14 turned up to 525 .. that thing would run. To loud though .. had 8 inch straight stacks



Now could please translate that lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Husk a step dutch has a dutch cut in it that is what makes the step/pivot work along with the manipulation of the hinge
> 
> 
> All these terms are getting confusing lol



No wonder I found they work better together!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Now could please translate that lol



Sure


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I've never been to a strip club....jus say'n



your to young lol.......you can stand outside the door and wait with Jr til TS and me come out .......or get thrown out lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Have you run anything with cat power ? You would be in shock to run a 550 cat.. lol I have a run a KW with an N14 turned up to 525 .. that thing would run. To loud though .. had 8 inch straight stacks



that's why I like single pipe and muffler in ma ol age


----------



## jrcat

I ran that to NYC and said no way on running it in the city.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that thing no good for logs man


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Sure



eh do they do those in dinky toys ......I'm sure we could stretch to that as a present lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Sure



SWEET!!! Is that yours???


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's why I like single pipe and muffler in ma ol age



I used to love loud but anymore I like quite .. I still like a little loud just to obnoxious loud. Here are some pics of a couple buddies log trucks


----------



## twochains

getting forced off here for a bit...ya'll hold the fort down till I get back! 

roberte- stay out of trouble! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> SWEET!!! Is that yours???



No the company I used to work for before I struck out on my own. I still do a few things here and there for the guy like changed out 24 wretched tires ...... The truck behind that W9 is a T800 ..with a 3406B cat at 425HP and a 13 sp .. this one


----------



## jrcat

Yes I know...I'm a stupid gear head.. cant help it..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yes I know...I'm a stupid gear head.. cant help it..



No ya not.......that's your area of knowledge


----------



## jrcat

More creative loading


----------



## twochains

Men... we got some serious weather coming down on Moore, Oklahoma again! Confirmed tornado on the ground as I type this. 50,000 people w/o power! Hey if you guys get national weather, check it out...there is a mass exodus of people in Oklahoma City leaving town! Huge lines of traffic all headed one direction...bad thing is the tornado is heading towards their location.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Men... we got some serious weather coming down on Moore, Oklahoma again! Confirmed tornado on the ground as I type this. 50,000 people w/o power! Hey if you guys get national weather, check it out...there is a mass exodus of people in Oklahoma City leaving town! Huge lines of traffic all headed one direction...bad thing is the tornado is heading towards their location.



They need to hunker down not be out in open


----------



## twochains

Heather's cousin lives in Oklahoma City, she was just Face Booking him, he said it is about the most sureal and scarey thing he has ever witnessed! He is a lifetime resident of Oklahoma City. I just talked to my boss he says we supposed to get the weather at mid night ending 2moro night with a total of 4 to 5 inches of rain! DAAAANG!!! Gonna be houses go down the drink if that happens! The COE will open the flood gates to lessen the flood stage of the lake, thus flooding river residents! This is going to be a big storm!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Heather's cousin lives in Oklahoma City, she was just Face Booking him, he said it is about the most sureal and scarey thing he has ever witnessed! He is a lifetime resident of Oklahoma City. I just talked to my boss he says we supposed to get the weather at mid night ending 2moro night with a total of 4 to 5 inches of rain! DAAAANG!!! Gonna be houses go down the drink if that happens! The COE will open the flood gates to lessen the flood stage of the lake, thus flooding river residents! This is going to be a big storm!



hope you and yours will be ok


----------



## jrcat

Hunker down man. Stay safe


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> hope you and yours will be ok



I've got a generator. Also I live in a hollow. Historically tornadoes don't follow hollows. Anyway, I'm gonna sign off for a bit...chill out and listen to some tunes and watch the weather.

Thanks Graeme! Cheers to ya! 

You guys stay outta trouble tonight! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> or give her ya debit card and let her go shopping while ya work lol



be careful of what you ask for


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> TC don't get hung up on all the different types of cuts and variations of them ......the simpler ya keep it the better and safer



hmmm, I think I spewed the same retoric


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I'm on the *"safe"* thread so I'm gonna open my big mouth and say a step dutch should not be by itself, but used together with the kerf dutch as extra insurance the weak side will break first and let the strong side holding wood pull the stem around. Pros like y'all can definitely rely on u'r kerf Dutch swinging correctly, but I always use a conventional face with a block, in addition to the kerf dutch when I'm intentionally avoiding something. Never tried the soft Dutch, but it looks cool.



oh ok,


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Doesnt matter when you run it as credit lol she knows that lol. She's a good GF the best actually. She'll even jump on the 8 and pull a hitch to the landing..



but can she make a sandwich, the way you like it


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Wedding bells are a looming lol .............Boys we need to organize Jr's stag night lol



white bows on the 660


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> but can she make a sandwich, the way you like it



Cant have everything lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Not only do they look cool but they work even better! I have been putting my own twist on them depending on whether I'm cutting oak or pine...flat ground or steep etc. I should try and see if I can video what I been doing, I don't think the swing will show up right though.



who cares about the swing, lets see the cut. 
those dawgs are still here if you want


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I use a wheel barrow lol



on the left side of the road?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> white bows on the 660



Dont own a 660. and or anything else that wedding bells can or will be attached to. I have no need or desire to be married again.. That was like the depths of misery there..


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> short dog ........that a dashhound ain't it??? lol



unless your in a short kilt


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey we will get ya a wedding present bro but a log truck .........that pushing the budget a bit.......I was thinking more of a set of towels or a coffee pot lol



his and hers full skip chains


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I've never been to a strip club....jus say'n



theres one over in Portland, they have a 4 dollar steak, costs you 35 bucks to eat it thou


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> getting forced off here for a bit...ya'll hold the fort down till I get back!
> 
> roberte- stay out of trouble! :msp_w00t:



who me? I m not starting anything :cool2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> who me? I m not starting anything :cool2:



They under tornado warning bro


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Dont own a 660. and or anything else that wedding bells can or will be attached to. I have no need or desire to be married again.. That was like the depths of misery there..



well I do. I can dress it up for you. 
as far as getting hitched again, man has got to know his limitations


----------



## roberte

okay gents, im caught up now, what else needs to be torched.


----------



## jrcat

I need to be torched......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I need to be torched......



You cold???


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I need to be torched......



How can I help you, 
step, kerf dutch sizwheel with a half twist. torched


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> How can I help you,
> step, kerf dutch sizwheel with a half twist. torched



you describing a dive there???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> you describing a dive there???



or a coffee order


----------



## strangersfaces

roberte said:


> theres one over in Portland, they have a 4 dollar steak, costs you 35 bucks to eat it thou



$4 steaks? Since the Ethonol is gas law was voted in?


Portland DOES have those clubs catering the high dollar WA tourist crowd...:msp_tongue:

Locals just hit their neighborhood bars, for the relaxed atmosphere, reasonable drink and food prices, and, oh yeah..., the ladies trying to earn clothing money...



Oh so I've heard....


----------



## roberte

View attachment 298046





plain jane, holding wood left swing


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> You cold???



No craptastic mood lol


----------



## roberte

strangersfaces said:


> $4 steaks? Since the Ethonol is gas law was voted in?
> 
> 
> Portland DOES have those clubs catering the high dollar WA tourist crowd...:msp_tongue:
> 
> Locals just hit their neighborhood bars, for the relaxed atmosphere, reasonable drink and food prices, and, oh yeah..., the ladies trying to earn clothing money...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so I've heard....



I went for the "atmosphere"


----------



## jrcat

I would just like a large double double.


----------



## RandyMac

Not everything goes to plan.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I would just like a large double double.



its there


----------



## treeslayer2003

double trouble?


----------



## bustedup

Well off to bed guys y'all stay safe and hope TC makes it thru the storm unharmed


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> Not everything goes to plan.



good evening sir


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> double trouble?



its just a function of money


----------



## jrcat

Have a good one


----------



## jrcat

I am not looking forward to this next piece. Its all flat lnd but wet. At least there isnt any hills and rock faces to deal with.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I am not looking forward to this next piece. Its all flat lnd but wet. At least there isnt any hills and rock faces to deal with.



splash landings


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> splash landings



In some places yeah.. I hope the guy doesnt want the hemlock cut too. I hate that stuff.


----------



## jrcat

A new air box and all its associated pieces for my 325 is about $80 shipped.. thats not so bad.


----------



## strangersfaces

jrcat said:


> A new air box and all its associated pieces for my 325 is about $80 shipped.. thats not so bad.



Does that include the self-igniting feature?


----------



## jrcat

strangersfaces said:


> Does that include the self-igniting feature?



I hope not. lol


----------



## northmanlogging

Just so you kids know, Vancouver BC. prostitution while not illegal isn't really legal... (no solicitation) and there be gobs of peeler bars. And I hear the peeler bars in Portland and Beaverton Oregone are uh very nice... I am happily married and would never set foot in an establishment such as those described above...


Back to logging, I have used the gypo yarder to load logs before, worked fairly well, for gypo loads.

never ran a loader though.


----------



## jrcat

It was a combination of things that lit it.. some of it was stupidity on my part. Wont happen again thats for sure.


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> Just so you kids know, Vancouver BC. prostitution while not illegal isn't really legal... (no solicitation) and there be gobs of peeler bars. And I hear the peeler bars in Portland and Beaverton Oregone are uh very nice... I am happily married and would never set foot in an establishment such as those described above...
> 
> 
> Back to logging, I have used the gypo yarder to load logs before, worked fairly well, for gypo loads.
> 
> never ran a loader though.



I have only run some self loaders and a hood and tiger cat. I like running loader it starts to get to the shoulders though after about 5 or 6 hours


----------



## twochains

Good morning! It's 4 ish...storm has been skirting North of me, we have missed alot, I could hear what sounded like maybe a tornado North of me going above the lake up in the Missouri area...definitely heard something with a non stop rumble. TV is out but I heard last night (2) tornadoes hit the Moore, Ok. area! No confirmation as of yet...I can't get the news. I also heard last night that St. Louis, Missouri was in line for a tornado. 

I can still hear that rumble wagon steady traveling NE...I hope for everyones sake that it doesnt have a tornado in it, but I could plainly hear a non stop rumble...not thunder heads. Wish I had the news...

I will post back up...we getting hit pretty hard now


----------



## strangersfaces

Showing up to a bit past 8am your time:


----------



## jrcat

How did you make out TC?


----------



## dooby

I hope he is o.k.,too. It is so wet up here in Mt. that i cant get into a weekend cutting job.{main job is four tens} The logger i am contracting from is supposed to get Kawasaki mule with Mat tracks. Has anybody got any exp. w/ the tracks? The grasses are growing like wildfire and if it dries out up here there will be some{wildfires}. Our lightening season is almost here. Hope everyone down south is safe!


----------



## twochains

Morning! Still storming a bit but nothing major. The front is slow as Hell, probably sit on us for a little while longer. We missed the majority of the rain it looks like. Had the front dropped as low as expected we would have had quite the rain fall. I'm gonna check the news and see what has happened in Oklahoma and Missouri....I figure they got the full brunt of it.


----------



## bustedup

I guess this storm gonna affect your work???


----------



## jrcat

Hey TS here's those Ash I was cutting I remember you asked a while back about what the ash looked like here.


----------



## roberte

Ok so I know I'm a dork, but am I the only one who carries two spare bar nuts in my pocket?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Ok so I know I'm a dork, but am I the only one who carries two spare bar nuts in my pocket?



No but its interesting that you carry your nuts in your pocket...


----------



## roberte

I knew I was going to get those jokes, softball set up, bring it.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Ok so I know I'm a dork, but am I the only one who carries two spare bar nuts in my pocket?



Was you a boy scout lol.......always be prepared lol.......but it a good idea


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Ok so I know I'm a dork, but am I the only one who carries two spare bar nuts in my pocket?



Its not a bad idea really I think I am gonna get some to keep in my pocket.. Check out the toold holder I got .. the pic is in my album. It was an electricians belt that I modified some. got it at home desperate for $17.


----------



## jrcat

Tool belt


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Tool belt



Just as good as any fancy named one .....and a hell of a lot cheaper too lol


----------



## bustedup

When buying kit I was always told somethings ya buy the best, meaning things that help you do ya job and be productive. Other things ya adapt (ya look at the guys ahead of ya and what they carry) and some things you go with what ya got.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Tool belt



nice wide belt, good choice.
Im a bit more old school, wedges in back pockets, saw wrench in leg, axe on the floor, tape on belt loop. Go time


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> nice wide belt, good choice.
> Im a bit more old school, wedges in back pockets, saw wrench in leg, axe on the floor, tape on belt loop. Go time



I use old leather carpenters pouch on old military belt for wedges ....the rest like you lol


----------



## twochains

Hey hey! Where are the troops??


----------



## bustedup

out partying me thinks lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey hey! Where are the troops??





bustedup said:


> out partying me thinks lol



opcorn: otstir:


----------



## northmanlogging

I... was werkin... whats yer excuse?:tongue2:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> I... was werkin... whats yer excuse?:tongue2:



I watchin the news lol


----------



## jrcat

I was stuffin muh face.


----------



## jrcat

Looks like yet another dead evening.


----------



## twochains

I went out after the storm and cut a good jag. Perfect working conditions... cut till about 6 and came on in...lovely having your timber 10 minutes from the house!


----------



## bustedup

TC was that a snag that oak???


----------



## northmanlogging

Got a wonderful cotton wood yard tree job tomorrow... needs to be pulled off a house... I'm not looking forward to it. Mostly cause its cotton wood, but its also out on Camano island, which is yuppie central... and a long hike for low pay. I reality its probably a good thing since the landing is sorts of choked up with wood, gettin hard to turn the skidder around.


----------



## twochains

I don't know what ya mean? That dead tree is a Red Oak...


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I don't know what ya mean? That dead tree is a Red Oak...



Thats what I meant bro


----------



## twochains

Northman- we have some massive cotton wood here on river banks. I had a set of 'em once that was knocked down in a tornado...couldn't get rid of the timber. Now I have heard there is a foreign market opening up for cottonwood sold for caskets.


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Got a wonderful cotton wood yard tree job tomorrow... needs to be pulled off a house... I'm not looking forward to it. Mostly cause its cotton wood, but its also out on Camano island, which is yuppie central... and a long hike for low pay. I reality its probably a good thing since the landing is sorts of choked up with wood, gettin hard to turn the skidder around.



Just remember those dudes don't get up early lol.......and don't cuss to loud ya might offend em 


Seriously tho yard jobs are a pain


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Thats what I meant bro



I have been waiting for a couple days to drop it, it would have mangled the pine poles around it. Go figure...the entire top saved out...even dead!


----------



## twochains

Northman- you were saying something about corks not feeling like their stuck...try some Redwood spikes! I'm not liking them a whole lot.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Northman- you were saying something about corks not feeling like their stuck...try some Redwood spikes! I'm not liking them a whole lot.



you just ain't used to em lol.......pick ya feet up lol


----------



## northmanlogging

There a tiny market for cotton wood here, it just pays like $180-230 some times a lot less, (I'm getting around 600 for hemlock...) its the kind of wood that if you have to cut it down you hope there is enough to make a load otherwise it just sits there, even with a full load your really only paying the truck and putting fuel in your equipment, not including the crummy...


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> There a tiny market for cotton wood here, it just pays like $180-230 some times a lot less, (I'm getting around 600 for hemlock...) its the kind of wood that if you have to cut it down you hope there is enough to make a load otherwise it just sits there, even with a full load your really only paying the truck and putting fuel in your equipment, not including the crummy...



Dont feel bad man..... hemlock is the same here if not less. actually it is less $250 to $300. averages $1000 to $1200 a load. not worth the time to cut it really unless a guy could make about 3 loads in a day ..


----------



## jrcat

Hey we hit the 100 page mark ......


----------



## treeslayer2003

wish I could get that for pine :msp_razz:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> you just ain't used to em lol.......pick ya feet up lol



Ohhhh....you "HAVE" to pick yer feet up with these jewels! :hmm3grin2orange: They are nearly twice as long as standard spikes.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's what I getting for big pine 400ft avg. used ta get twice that it sucks


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Ohhhh....you "HAVE" to pick yer feet up with these jewels! :hmm3grin2orange: They are nearly twice as long as standard spikes.



spongebob tries to kill the strangler - YouTube


----------



## northmanlogging

there's a fair bit of cotton woods on the current job, I hate cutting em, cause they stink, but should get one load out of one tree... and another load out of the rest of em... should pay for moving the missus in and out but thats about it.


I think your guy's hemlock is different then the western hemlock, western is stronger then most pine, and very frickin heavy, although not as good as Doug Fir... it comes close though, some one told me once the way you can tell western hemlock from doug fir is that the top of the hemlock leans over because it tried and it tried to be as tall and straight as the mighty fir but in the end was just too weak...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> There a tiny market for cotton wood here, it just pays like $180-230 some times a lot less, (I'm getting around 600 for hemlock...) its the kind of wood that if you have to cut it down you hope there is enough to make a load otherwise it just sits there, even with a full load your really only paying the truck and putting fuel in your equipment, not including the crummy...



nm, ya sell the cottonwood fer pulp?


----------



## jrcat

Yeah this hemlock is probably different. It is heavy though and when it starts getting in the 20" to 30" range it most likely has shake


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> nm, ya sell the cottonwood fer pulp?



Oddly no, mostly goes to pallet mills, there is a pulp mill near here, but they pay less then the pallet guys. Used to be a big paper mill in Ever-rot, they closed down... you know the rest of the story.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> wish I could get that for pine :msp_razz:



Pine poles are bringing same as pine saw logs here! $41 a ton


----------



## northmanlogging

jrcat said:


> Yeah this hemlock is probably different. It is heavy though and when it starts getting in the 20" to 30" range it most likely has shake



The hemlocks out here can get huge, and quick like too. Many years ago it was all passed over in favor or spruce and doug fir until one day when someone figured out that by gods it makes decent lumber, right about the time that gypo logging was starting catch on, many a gypo made his first fortune on hemlock salvage... unfortunately them days are long gone, along with the big company outfits. Makes me wonder if we're all just gypos now?


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> The hemlocks out here can get huge, and quick like too. Many years ago it was all passed over in favor or spruce and doug fir until one day when someone figured out that by gods it makes decent lumber, right about the time that gypo logging was starting catch on, many a gypo made his first fortune on hemlock salvage... unfortunately them days are long gone, along with the big company outfits. Makes me wonder if we're all just gypos now?



Sign of the ever changing times


----------



## jrcat

The hemlock here has a distinctive smell to it as well. A person can tell hemlock from any of the other evergreens. And it doesnt have needles like the pines and spruces do. We also have larch here in abundance. but not much of a market for it.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The hemlock here has a distinctive smell to it as well. A person can tell hemlock from any of the other evergreens. And it doesnt have needles like the pines and spruces do. We also have larch here in abundance. but not much of a market for it.



Larch here used to be cut for fencing and sighting .......but now most dropped for firewood


----------



## jrcat

In my area "gypo loggers" make the world turn. Even the bigger companies here do not have crews in house, they sub it out.


----------



## twochains

I sawed some 14ft cottonwood on a 2 head block mill set at 6'9" spread....absolutely riddiculous! The log was so big I had to stop sign the damn thing all the way around before I really got going on it. That's why most mills around here don't want them, if they don'e have a double overhead 60" saw set they can't really handle them. Super large magnum oak gets split in half then sawed. The cottonwoods don't split out true due to their non-grain... even with a bandsaw they saw fuzzy...


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Larch here used to be cut for fencing and sighting .......but now most dropped for firewood



Larch brings good down here in the "nitch" market


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Pine poles are bringing same as pine saw logs here! $41 a ton



yea, that's what i'm getting 250 a thousand. that for big uns, little uns like poles 200 and down.


----------



## jrcat

Any one here split em with black powder? We split a few big cotton wood with black powder just to get em to fit in the chipper.


----------



## northmanlogging

That's a big assed cotton wood, most of em blow over, or warsh down stream before they get that big here.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Any one here split em with black powder? We split a few big cotton wood with black powder just to get em to fit in the chipper.



OMG they let ya loose with explosives lol


----------



## northmanlogging

watch it all and good night...How To Recognize Different Types Of Tree - Opening Sequence - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> The hemlocks out here can get huge, and quick like too. Many years ago it was all passed over in favor or spruce and doug fir until one day when someone figured out that by gods it makes decent lumber, right about the time that gypo logging was starting catch on, many a gypo made his first fortune on hemlock salvage... unfortunately them days are long gone, along with the big company outfits. Makes me wonder if we're all just gypos now?



if gypo means little logger, I think we may be the future of logging. i'm starting to get jobs because people don't want the big strip an run crews on their property.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Any one here split em with black powder? We split a few big cotton wood with black powder just to get em to fit in the chipper.



yup, the little amish mills do it all the time


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> OMG they let ya loose with explosives lol



On occasion they did ....it was fun


----------



## HuskStihl

Boys, I'm on vacation on the vt Canada border with spotty Internet. If you really need advice with a difficult falling situation, geography lessons, or cat diesels you can have the vt state police or the RCMP (Mounties) track me down. I'll try to monitor roberte's behavior to the best of my abilities can with a tin can and string


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Any one here split em with black powder? We split a few big cotton wood with black powder just to get em to fit in the chipper.



Actually jrcat, I have heard of it before! I was speculative but once I heard who did it and talked to some old timers...alot of OG timber was blasted from what I have heard. Most split with hydraulics. 

The black powder, I would like to see it done, you have to make yer splits on each end so perfect or th crack will run off too much.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm on vacation on the vt Canada border with spotty Internet. If you really need advice with a difficult falling situation, geography lessons, or cat diesels you can have the vt state police or the RCMP (Mounties) track me down. I'll try to monitor roberte's behavior to the best of my abilities can with a tin can and string



Ah now you in crown jurisdiction lol...........


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, the little amish mills do it all the time



It was interesting figuring out where and how deep to put the charges. maple and cotton wood did well .. red oak on the other hand .... made lots of splinters.. those would then be feed to the 50/48. the pieces that were under 28" but bigger than splinters went to the model 30.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm on vacation on the vt Canada border with spotty Internet. If you really need advice with a difficult falling situation, geography lessons, or cat diesels you can have the vt state police or the RCMP (Mounties) track me down. I'll try to monitor roberte's behavior to the best of my abilities can with a tin can and string



Well have fun up there! Whatcha doing, fishing? Take some pics for us to drool over and have fun!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Well have fun up there! Whatcha doing, fishing? Take some pics for us to drool over and have fun!



He means pics of trees and fishing btw lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Ah now you in crown jurisdiction lol...........



Long live the queen


----------



## treeslayer2003

they do it with oak to, i'm sure ther are tricks to it. my trick is to not be around


----------



## twochains

i gotta eat, be back in a bit.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm on vacation on the vt Canada border with spotty Internet. If you really need advice with a difficult falling situation, geography lessons, or cat diesels you can have the vt state police or the RCMP (Mounties) track me down. I'll try to monitor roberte's behavior to the best of my abilities can with a tin can and string



Cool eh.. yer a hoser eh .....


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> they do it with oak to, i'm sure ther are tricks to it. my trick is to not be around



yup agree there........when things go bang better not to be around


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> they do it with oak to, i'm sure ther are tricks to it. my trick is to not be around



Where's your sense of adventure lol. I would like to hear randymacs opinion on splitting em with black powder lol


----------



## jrcat

Whoa... I have 1200 likes lol .


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> yup agree there........when things go bang better not to be around



Go drink your tea and eat some scones .....lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Whoa... I have 1200 likes lol .



1201 lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Whoa... I have 1200 likes lol .



1201........beat me to it bust..lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> yup agree there........when things go bang better not to be around



You'll climb a dang tree but wont see one get popped with explosives ... sheesh ....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You'll climb a dang tree but wont see one get popped with explosives ... sheesh ....



I can control the climbing ..........seen to many bangs and none went well and was in middle of 4 of them lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> You'll climb a dang tree but wont see one get popped with explosives ... sheesh ....



I ain't goin up no dang tree, not when I can bring it to me


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I ain't goin up no dang tree, not when I can bring it to me



sometimes ya got to ........no other way but up ya go lol


----------



## jrcat

Well one time some buddies and I .. had a can of pyrodex.... and an old gas tank out of a scrap van .. lets just say it didnt take long before the cops came. It also didnt take long before the cops came when we let off some acetylene balloons lol .... cant do that stuff anymore ..


----------



## treeslayer2003

always someone calling bout a yard tree. busted, you'd have plenty ta do here. that's if ya went thro this crazy states rules, they prolly want ya ta go ta colledge n all


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> always someone calling bout a yard tree. busted, you'd have plenty ta do here. that's if ya went thro this crazy states rules, they prolly want ya ta go ta colledge n all



I guess thats the nice thing about NY you dont need all that crap. Im not discounting a higher education. But people who dont have the means to get one still need to work and make a living and have just as much right to advance in life.


----------



## bustedup

well hay hitting time y'all stay safe ......laters


----------



## jrcat

Im out too ....


----------



## twochains

Later gents!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm on vacation on the vt Canada border with spotty Internet. If you really need advice with a difficult falling situation, geography lessons, or cat diesels you can have the vt state police or the RCMP (Mounties) track me down. I'll try to monitor roberte's behavior to the best of my abilities can with a tin can and string



Wow.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Wow.



You are being monitored..... with a soup can and some string.. But the question is who is monitoring the monitor?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Wow.



pssst Roberte be careful .... i think that huskstihl guy is stalking you and I think he is one of those "hippies"....


----------



## jrcat

It was an interesting storm filled night. Woke up 4 times from lightening and thunder. The last time it was an extremely loud CRACK. I swear I could feel some static lol. I get up this morning and doing my usual thing and I hear chainsaws running so I go out to see my neighbor cutting up a lightening struck soft maple about 36" dbh. What a mangled mess. Im glad it wasnt the tree in my yard.


----------



## treeslayer2003

we spossed ta get that tanite and tamarrow, I jus hopeing for not to much water. my next tract is low ground pine thicket.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey hammer, ya cut a lot of hardwood there?


----------



## bustedup

Hey guys 


TS you gonna need webbed feet lol???


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> TS you gonna need webbed feet lol???



pontoon boat with a winch lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> pontoon boat with a winch lol



Swamp logging ......yee haaaaa


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Swamp logging ......yee haaaaa



yea, the ol man tried ta cut this piece several times in the winter years ago. he never got it done. 
there some monster pine in there, that's why they still there. ground here is funny it changes fast in places.


----------



## bustedup

getting them down might well be the easy bit if the ground so bad


----------



## jrcat

TS you need this http://www.kmc-kootrac.com/models/kmc2600.pdf


----------



## northmanlogging

I heard them KMC tracked skidders where a maintenance nightmare... havn't seen one working in the woods in ages. I suppose the Canadians still use em up in the muck between permafrost and hard ground though?


----------



## jrcat

Video KMC Track Skidders 2500P (Dual Arch) & 2600 (Swing Grapple) Nov 13 2012 - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> I heard them KMC tracked skidders where a maintenance nightmare... havn't seen one working in the woods in ages. I suppose the Canadians still use em up in the muck between permafrost and hard ground though?



It looks like a maintenance nightmare. Any thing on tracks is maintenance intensive imo.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, I know a guy has one. I want no part of one. he used it maybe two weeks it been sitting by his shop 3 years now. said it cost more ta fix than he give for it. no sense workin jus for repairs, I learned this the hard way. better ta wiat for drying or find summin else.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, I know a guy has one. I want no part of one. he used it maybe two weeks it been sitting by his shop 3 years now. said it cost more ta fix than he give for it. no sense workin jus for repairs, I learned this the hard way. better ta wiat for drying or find summin else.



I wonder if its mostly undercarriage parts that cost the most on those. But as you said no sense in workin just for repairs.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> You are being monitored..... with a soup can and some string.. But the question is who is monitoring the monitor?



I heard vt and canadidada, just upgraded to morse code, be sure to let husk know to get over to the pony express office


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I heard vt and canadidada, just upgraded to morse code, be sure to let husk know to get over to the pony express office



Just talk through the tin can eh.... you hoser ....


----------



## jrcat

jrcat said:


> Just talk through the tin can eh.... you hoser ....



He is from texass and they have yet to learn of this "morse code" .....Still relying on smoke signals, cans and string, and spanish...


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> pssst Roberte be careful .... i think that huskstihl guy is stalking you and I think he is one of those "hippies"....



I can't verify he's a "hippie" ( modern reference) but if husk wants me I'm hiding in plain sight.
And I'm very careful , I always cut with a Sharp "blade".


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Just talk through the tin can eh.... you hoser ....



I don't speak Texas


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I don't speak Texas



Thats canadidadan language eh......hoser...


----------



## roberte

Good day cat, slayer, 
Are guys "monitoring" me....


----------



## treeslayer2003

man, I ain't moniterin no body. jus bsin. hello tc.


----------



## twochains

Howdy folks! I am not going to do a damn thing today!!!!...except maybe run the weedeater a few hours! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Good day cat, slayer,
> Are guys "monitoring" me....



Nope I have no interest in monitoring anyone lol.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Howdy folks! I am not going to do a damn thing today!!!!...except maybe run the weedeater a few hours! :msp_rolleyes:



Boo on the weedeater


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Howdy folks! I am not going to do a damn thing today!!!!...except maybe run the weedeater a few hours! :msp_rolleyes:



Howdy y'all. lol .. Im not even running the weedeater today lol The only thing I am running .. is the lever on my recliner


----------



## treeslayer2003

I got no better sense than ta work at sumptin everyday lol


----------



## twochains

just for the record...I NEVER say "Howdy" cept on here! LMAO!


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I got no better sense than ta work at sumptin everyday lol



Define "work". My brain is numb today Its just me and my girls today so Ive been on the comp whilst they watch my little pony and do everything in their power to dissolve what I have left of a brain ...........


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> just for the record...I NEVER say "Howdy" cept on here! LMAO!



Maybe its a Texas thing.


----------



## jrcat

Where is the tea totaller today?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> just for the record...I NEVER say "Howdy" cept on here! LMAO!



well, ya are southern


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Where is the tea totaller today?



Probably have a cup of English breakfast, with his pinkie extended.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Define "work". My brain is numb today Its just me and my girls today so Ive been on the comp whilst they watch my little pony and do everything in their power to dissolve what I have left of a brain ...........



cut grass, sneeze ma ass off, fool around in da shop. no welding yet, i'm resisting.


----------



## jrcat

You know Ive always wondered why they say Arkansaw when its Arkansas .... So with that pronunciation ...Kansas would be kansaw lol.. I guess Im just a northerner.....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cut grass, sneeze ma ass off, fool around in da shop. no welding yet, i'm resisting.



Dont resist..... you know you want to do it ... just weld... the steel is calling you ......


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha ha I can pass for north or south, pends on who I talkin to


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Dont resist..... you know you want to do it ... just weld... the steel is calling you ......



yea, but ma knees are cussin me they winnin for now


----------



## roberte

Maybe I will get get a mesquite fire going , see if I get some smoke signals going, so husk can "monitor" me.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> You know Ive always wondered why they say Arkansaw when its Arkansas .... So with that pronunciation ...Kansas would be kansaw lol.. I guess Im just a northerner.....



What size bar goes on an arkansaw


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha ha I can pass for north or south, pends on who I talkin to



When I was in florida... they could just about pick out where I am from lol. Especially the true floridians... I got to hear it all to .... yankee dang yankee hill billy and so forth. Then I got to here several variations of the word "you", yins, youins, yinsall, you's. I even met a few real life boomhowers.... Dont ask for translations .. i could not understand a dang thing they said.... I would just nod and say ok ...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> What size bar goes on an arkansaw



Any size.. one size fits all ..


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Maybe I will get get a mesquite fire going , see if I get some smoke signals going, so husk can "monitor" me.



Smoke some salmon


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> He is from texass and they have yet to learn of this "morse code" .....Still relying on smoke signals, cans and string, and spanish...



Guys lol He may not be there lol........himself is a tad geographically challenged lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> When I was in florida... they could just about pick out where I am from lol. Especially the true floridians... I got to hear it all to .... yankee dang yankee hill billy and so forth. Then I got to here several variations of the word "you", yins, youins, yinsall, you's. I even met a few real life boomhowers.... Dont ask for translations .. i could not understand a dang thing they said.... I would just nod and say ok ...



how bout; munyou,? derived from amongst you. prolly like you lot, hello busted


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> how bout; munyou,? derived from amongst you. prolly like you lot, hello busted



Oh yeah I forgot that one........and those wreched boiled peanuts.....BLECH


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that one........and those wreched boiled peanuts.....BLECH



boiled peanuts? guess I too far north fer that


----------



## bustedup

guys bear in mind my good Lady is full blood southern lol 


Oh if I talked in my native dialect you wouldn't understand lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> guys bear in mind my good Lady is full blood southern lol
> 
> 
> Oh if I talked in my native dialect you wouldn't understand lol



hey, I love ta hear um talk, english accent too. no prolly wouldn't under stand much maybe some if ya talked real slow


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> boiled peanuts? guess I too far north fer that



You arent missing much


----------



## bustedup

I've lost my accent really lol......I sound more southern now than anything lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I've lost my accent really lol......I sound more southern now than anything lol



ha, imagion that. bet ya get funny looks there


----------



## jrcat

This


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Smoke some salmon



the cedar plank, apple & salmon make it very PNW, oh yeah and coffee


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I've lost my accent really lol......I sound more southern now than anything lol



Southern US or southern UK lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha, imagion that. bet ya get funny looks there



LOL sometimes but the good thing is I understand them over here and can when I want go full jock lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> the cedar plank, apple & salmon make it very PNW, oh yeah and coffee



Damn it Im hungry.........


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Southern US or southern UK lol



clue.......ya dang bluebelly ......lol ya gets it now lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

ummm....coffee. I goin ta make some now


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> clue.......ya dang bluebelly ......lol ya gets it now lol



Hunh? is that what you call someone from london? lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> guys bear in mind my good Lady is full blood southern lol
> 
> 
> Oh if I talked in my native dialect you wouldn't understand lol



Its ok go ahead and speak it, ill just get Barbra billingsly to translate it to jive


----------



## bustedup

TC get ya reb tail in here am a needing ya them yankees invading again


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Its ok go ahead and speak it, ill just get Barbra billingsly to translate it to jive



ya got a weigei board bro???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> TC get ya reb tail in here am a needing ya them yankees invading again



The south will fall again er ah.. wait did I get that right?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ya got a weigei board bro???



yeah well have a syance


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The south will fall again er ah.. wait did I get that right?



HMMMMMMM ........NO ......however go listen to the song I'm a good old rebel by hoyt axton lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yeah well have a syance



was juss a checking bro thought ya might be havin a direct line lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Its ok go ahead and speak it, ill just get Barbra billingsly to translate it to jive



It Aint Cool Being No Jive Turkey - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yeah well have a syance



Mind ya if ya use that funny tobacco up there ya might no need the board or seance lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

how diff. ya think it be if da souf had won? :msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> how diff. ya think it be if da souf had won? :msp_razz:



Hank williams be on $100 bills lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hank williams be on $100 bills lol



That and Lynyrd Skynyrd would play the national anthem ...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Hank williams be on $100 bills lol



we could possibly all have more of those, then I wouldn't care who's on um


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> That and Lynyrd Skynyrd would play the national anthem ...



well his bro would lol.......lessin Roberte gives me a lend of his weigei board lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> we could possibly all have more of those, then I wouldn't care who's on um



well ifn you dudes had been on the right side......we might av lol


oh here a trivia for ya name the 13 stars lol


----------



## bustedup

without using google lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> It Aint Cool Being No Jive Turkey - YouTube



Airplane! - Jive Scene with Translation [1080p] - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> well ifn you dudes had been on the right side......we might av lol
> 
> 
> oh here a trivia for ya name the 13 stars lol



technicaly I am jus south of the line. maybe I can get a pic of a mason Dixon stone for ya. 
shamed ta say i'd have ta look that one up


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> how diff. ya think it be if da souf had won? :msp_razz:



grits in mew yawk city


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> grits in mew yawk city



oh, I never could eat um

bet non of ya ever herd of scraple


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Airplane! - Jive Scene with Translation [1080p] - YouTube



AHAHAHAA I forgot that movie.. then again I was like 5 when it came out lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> well his bro would lol.......lessin Roberte gives me a lend of his weigei board lol



Washington may be a tad more progressive than sum of u shine runners


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> technicaly i am jus south of the line. Maybe i can get a pic of a mason dixon stone for ya.
> Shamed ta say i'd have ta look that one up



va, nc, sc, tn, ky,fl, mi, ar, lo, tx, al, ga, mo .....the last had a star on both


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Washington may be a tad more progressive than sum of u shine runners



well spaced maybe lol........


----------



## rwoods

jrcat said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that one........and those wreched boiled peanuts.....BLECH





jrcat said:


> This









Careful now. I'm a true Florida cracker. Only one yankee in my family until I married one. The first was my grandmother (born in Niagara Falls, NY in 1905 and moved to Florida when a teenager). She made the best boiled peanuts. She scrubbed and washed them clean before boiling. Some white Virginia variety that my grandfather raised just for boiling. You probably had some of those red Spanish peanuts that weren't cleaned. Helpful Hint: Unless you like eating mud, don't buy boiled peanuts at a convenience store or from a roadside stand tended by anyone under age 85. Ron


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> grits in mew yawk city



I went to a shoneys in TN.. the waitress came to take my order... and that last thing she said was "y'all wont sum grits with theyat


----------



## bustedup

And there ain't no better than G R I T S lol (no jr not food lol)


----------



## jrcat

rwoods said:


> Careful now. I'm a true Florida cracker. Only one yankee in my family until I married one. The first was my grandmother (born in Niagara Falls, NY in 1905 and moved to Florida when a teenager). She made the best boiled peanuts. She scrubbed and washed them clean before boiling. Some white Virginia variety that my grandfather raised just for boiling. You probably had some of those red Spanish peanuts that weren't cleaned. Helpful Hint: Unless you like eating mud, don't buy boiled peanuts at a convenience store or from a roadside stand tended by anyone under age 85. Ron



Oh I mean no offense. The ones I tried came from some no name store that was tended by


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I went to a shoneys in TN.. the waitress came to take my order... and that last thing she said was "y'all wont sum grits with theyat



JR I'd seriously think ya be wantin to stay North of the Mason Dixon lol........I'd worry you'd get lost and starve as ya seem to have probs wiv the lang lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

none of ya know what scraple is eh? any of ya ever had steamed crabs?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> And there ain't no better than G R I T S lol (no jr not food lol)



And what is that?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> And what is that?



Girl raised in the south


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> none of ya know what scraple is eh? any of ya ever had steamed crabs?



thats like meat loaf (but ya use pork) and yeah had steamed crabs lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> none of ya know what scraple is eh? any of ya ever had steamed crabs?



I like the blue crab .. no Ive never heard of scraple


----------



## bustedup

Oh and jr the other grits is like eating saw chips lol


----------



## jrcat

I am by no means prejudice but I must just be a sheltered northern boy lol. I like being in FL. just to dang hot and flat. I like mountains...


----------



## treeslayer2003

thought the the crabs might be familier, surprised busted, you pretty close. scrap loaf a older name for it, its pork scraps, fat and corn flour. bad for ya but delicious


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> thought the the crabs might be familier, surprised busted, you pretty close. scrap loaf a older name for it, its pork scraps, fat and corn flour. bad for ya but delicious



Bro so many dishes originated from this side of the pond


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> thought the the crabs might be familier, surprised busted, you pretty close. scrap loaf a older name for it, its pork scraps, fat and corn flour. bad for ya but delicious



Sounds like plugged arteries but it sounds good lol. Might have to try it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Bro so many dishes originated from this side of the pond



really, got it there? usally no one not from here ever herd of it


----------



## jrcat

I may be from NY but its western NY we are more tied to PA then the rest of the state. I could care less for "down state" like NYC .. I wish they would just clip it off and let it float away. Our laws here seem to be set from what goes on down there. Well whats good for the goose is not always good for the gander.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Sounds like plugged arteries but it sounds good lol. Might have to try it.



it kinda a acquired taste. it salty to, I don't eat much any more.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> really, got it there? usally no one not from here ever herd of it



My grandma (from here) used to make something similar


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I may be from NY but its western NY we are more tied to PA then the rest of the state. I could care less for "down state" like NYC .. I wish they would just clip it off and let it float away. Our laws here seem to be set from what goes on down there. Well whats good for the goose is not always good for the gander.



I know what ya mean, Baltimore tells us what ta do


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> My grandma (from here) used to make something similar



interesting, makes sense I guess. most of us from over there somewhere down the line


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> interesting, makes sense I guess. most of us from over there somewhere down the line



yup lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I know what ya mean, Baltimore tells us what ta do



It sucks.. some wall street bank tard ruins our economy then tells us what to do to fix it then tells us what we can and cannot do... awesome.


----------



## bustedup

lets not get political lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> lets not get political lol



Yeah sorry bout that. Sorry Bob.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It sucks.. some wall street bank tard ruins our economy then tells us what to do to fix it then tells us what we can and cannot do... awesome.



yup, we tried ta succeed years ago, Delmarva was gonna be its own state. Delaware wouldn't go for it. dang Yankees...lol 


eh, we jus b-s ing


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, we tried ta succeed years ago, Delmarva was gonna be its own state. Delaware wouldn't go for it. dang Yankees...lol
> 
> 
> eh, we jus b-s ing



Hindsight a wonderful thing


----------



## bustedup

Wonder if TC's weedeater ate him lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Wonder if TC's weedeater ate him lol



wouldn't that be sommin, run a saw all week n get eat by the weed wacker


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Wonder if TC's weedeater ate him lol



well if its like his saw runs sometimes, hes gonna be there a while


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> wouldn't that be sommin, run a saw all week n get eat by the weed wacker



Yup but that easy to happen lol.......we respect the saws and trees but forget bout the yard stuff and usually it working at home when ya get hurt


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> well if its like his saw runs sometimes, hes gonna be there a while



Now now.. lol Ya never know.. he might have a sled engine on his weed eater lol..440..twin carbs.....


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Yup but that easy to happen lol.......we respect the saws and trees but forget bout the yard stuff and usually it working at home when ya get hurt



And its usually you get hurt cause the grass is 3 feet tall cause you been in the woods...respecting the trees lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> And its usually you get hurt cause the grass is 3 feet tall cause you been in the woods...respecting the trees lol



your good lady moan bout that too ??? lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Now now.. lol Ya never know.. he might have a sled engine on his weed eater lol..440..twin carbs.....



he might, and if so I hope it runs on shine


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> your good lady moan bout that too ??? lol



you know theres a least three jokes in that statement, but I better refrain


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> you know theres a least three jokes in that statement, but I better refrain



you don't normally lol......you on bestest behavior today lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> you don't normally lol......you on bestest behavior today lol



you never know when gologit or husk (monitoring reference) will appear, I m being nice, using your imagination

maybe Toronto has a telegraph office, husk can update us with a telegram


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> you never know when gologit or husk (monitoring reference) will appear, I m being nice, using your imagination
> 
> maybe Toronto has a telegraph office, husk can update us with a telegram



They'll dispatch a rider ....a mounted one lol


----------



## HuskStihl

I hope international roaming rates aren't expensive! I'm offline for 9 hrs and you boys
are refighting the war of northern aggression??!!

Roberte, you've got a sense of humor as dry as mine so I can't tell if you are truly upset, but don't be, I was only kidding.

TC, I mm'd my weed-eater!

I'm off, check y'all tomorrow depending on us signal


----------



## ropensaddle

roberte said:


> well if its like his saw runs sometimes, hes gonna be there a while



Ouch dat left a mark he must own a stihl :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I hope international roaming rates aren't expensive! I'm offline for 9 hrs and you boys
> are refighting the war of northern aggression??!!
> 
> Roberte, you've got a sense of humor as dry as mine so I can't tell if you are truly upset, but don't be, I was only kidding.
> 
> TC, I mm'd my weed-eater!
> 
> I'm off, check y'all tomorrow depending on us signal



husk, if I was I wouldn't sat anything. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

ropensaddle said:


> Ouch dat left a mark he must own a stihl :hmm3grin2orange:



aye captain, putting a shot across the bow.
:msp_razz:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> well if its like his saw runs sometimes, hes gonna be there a while


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


>



oh cheer up, you know im messing with you


----------



## twochains

im sorta smiling! LMAO

So I had a reality check today.... took the boy to own and realized while I was having a hard time figuring out the new fangled soda machine...that I been in the bush entirely toooo much! Who the Hell needs to go to Wendy's and have 100 different soda options???


----------



## treeslayer2003

lmao, wait till you go and nothing looks familier and you gotta ask how ta get somewere you been a hundred times in the past


----------



## RandyMac

One of you kids drop what you are doing and catch this.


----------



## twochains

Hey RandyMac...what is the genus name of yer guys cedar out your way? Are they called cedarous deodorus or something?? Do they grow quick?


----------



## twochains

anyway...

Hows it going roberte?


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> Hey RandyMac...what is the genus name of yer guys cedar out your way? Are they called cedarous deodorus or something?? Do they grow quick?



Port Orford-cedar, Chamaecyparis lawsoniana
Western Redcedar, Thuja plicata, actually a cypress 
Incense-cedar, Calocedrus
There is a crap cedar, can't remember what it is.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> Port Orford-cedar, Chamaecyparis lawsoniana
> Western Redcedar, Thuja plicata, actually a cypress
> Incense-cedar, Calocedrus
> There is a crap cedar, can't remember what it is.



Thanks. I saw some trees at the nursery today, I thought they might have been some sort of Western stuff. I am needing a relatively fast growing evergreen. I want something like a massive droopy Christmas tree. Has to be an evergreen though. The Thuja, do they lose there needles in winter ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> Port Orford-cedar, Chamaecyparis lawsoniana
> Western Redcedar, Thuja plicata, actually a cypress
> Incense-cedar, Calocedrus
> There is a crap cedar, can't remember what it is.



western red cedar is a cypress, learn summin everyday. we got bald cypress in swamps here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bald cypress do, they turn brown


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> anyway...
> 
> Hows it going roberte?



Oh just fine, ran a saw for fun todayon some big leaf maple
View attachment 298338
View attachment 298339
View attachment 298340


----------



## twochains

Nice. You have a market for stuff like that? I have forgotten the term for the black streaks in between the grains :bang: spalting???


----------



## treeslayer2003

or is it ink stain? persimmon has black streaks


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Nice. You have a market for stuff like that? I have forgotten the term for the black streaks in between the grains :bang: spalting???



Mineral stain ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298342

like this, it prettier in the sun


----------



## twochains

My air bubble burst...I'm pretty sure it is called "spalted" it occurs in several hardwoods, persimmon being one of them. 

Hey you guys up North have "cedar elm"??? Looks pretty much like piss elm...it is the same???


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> My air bubble burst...I'm pretty sure it is called "spalted" it occurs in several hardwoods, persimmon being one of them.
> 
> Hey you guys up North have "cedar elm"??? Looks pretty much like piss elm...it is the same???



air bubble? elm pretty well gone here


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> air bubble? elm pretty well gone here



brain fart

I was tree shopping today with the kiddo and saw a cedar elm...I was like that's a hell of a name combination. Kinda like a pine oak tree???


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> brain fart
> 
> I was tree shopping today with the kiddo and saw a cedar elm...I was like that's a hell of a name combination. Kinda like a pine oak tree???



gotcha, I never know what ta plant. do not plant lylands they blow over. I got some black walnut in pots I gonna transplant soon


----------



## jrcat

THe elm we have here is just run of the mill piss elm.


----------



## twochains

I had some bull dogs kill some pines in my front yard. I want evergreens to replace them. I feel funny buying trees...I own 54 acres of heavy woods! All trees in my region are represented here... oaks, hickory, walnut,sycamore, erc, pine...on and on.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I had some bull dogs kill some pines in my front yard. I want evergreens to replace them. I feel funny buying trees...I own 54 acres of heavy woods! All trees in my region are represented here... oaks, hickory, walnut,sycamore, erc, pine...on and on.



So do some transplanting? ..lol I have 5 acres with several species thats all I do it just do some moving around to get what I want where I want it lol. I moved 10 black cherry 2 weeks ago. They were next to the line with my neighbor. I moved them to the other side of my property that has no trees on the line. I own the land on 3 sides of the town hall and the reta....... er ah nice people that get to go to court on mondays seem to like to park on my property. Well not anymore lol


----------



## jrcat

This is spalting in hard maple


----------



## jrcat

This an explaination as to why Black Cherry gets gum ring. I was told is was due to the tree being shocked. Anomalous Dark Growth Rings in Black Cherry - Tags: BLACK cherry GROWTH (Plants)

Anomalous dark growth rings in black cherry

http://www.nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/jrnl/2012/nrs_2012_long_002.pdf


----------



## ropensaddle

jrcat said:


> THe elm we have here is just run of the mill piss elm.



I say piss on elm


----------



## jrcat

ropensaddle said:


> I say piss on elm



Makes good wagon tongues.... thats about it lol.


----------



## bustedup

any one in the house??? lol


----------



## twochains

Hey, I was just asking jrcat if he had heard anything out of ya.


----------



## bustedup

I hope he said yes lol......mind ya prolly said something sa lol but we love im anyways lol (jr not that kinda love lol)


Oi you where was ya yesterday when I was holding the Mason Dixon alone lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> I hope he said yes lol......mind ya prolly said something sa lol but we love im anyways lol (jr not that kinda love lol)
> 
> 
> Oi you where was ya yesterday when I was holding the Mason Dixon alone lol



Did ya do a good job?? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Did ya do a good job?? LOL!



LOL stopped em before Atlanta went up again lol


----------



## bustedup

where ya at JR lol???


----------



## twochains

Oh Hell! :msp_w00t: 

Hey any of you guys ever tried the Red Dawg corks? Are they fairly light?


----------



## bustedup

never heard of em lol


----------



## twochains

They are in the Bailey's catalog. They look good but I need some feed back before I drop $250 on them.

I was cutting a ridge line today and was trying to keep an eye on the property line below me. I looked once when I was near the edge and couldn't see any sign of it. I leaned out over the bluff and there it was...right below me on the bluff wall!


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I hope he said yes lol......mind ya prolly said something sa lol but we love im anyways lol (jr not that kinda love lol)
> 
> 
> Oi you where was ya yesterday when I was holding the Mason Dixon alone lol



ya weren't really alone


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya weren't really alone



shhhhh was trying ta make him feel guilty lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> shhhhh was trying ta make him feel guilty lol



hehehehehe


----------



## bustedup

but we was out numbered lol


----------



## jrcat

The south will fall er ah ... rise again ....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jrcat

Please have a moment for my dog.. Bear he was a 16 year old Akita.. he died about an hour ago ..... Buried him with full dog honors.


----------



## bustedup

you lost an old friend bro.....sorry to hear that


----------



## jrcat

Eh 16 years for an akita is a long time. he was an old boy. Didnt have a mean bone in his body. In fact I had a chicken that used to roost in his house with him ...... My girls when they were little used to get rough with him at times. Pull on his ears and his tail and he would just lay there. But he would growl at me if I went to make them stop lol ..


----------



## jrcat

Now where has TC gone off too... I say..... kids these days..............


----------



## bustedup

He'll be back


----------



## jrcat

I feel mischievous ....


----------



## bustedup

OMG lol


----------



## jrcat

Yeah yeah... I'll behave.. I dont want randy bumpin any knots on your head cause you werent keepin track lol..


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry bout yer dog cat


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yeah yeah... I'll behave.. I dont want randy bumpin any knots on your head cause you werent keepin track lol..



I never keep track lol


----------



## jrcat

Thanks TS. Hows it goin?


----------



## treeslayer2003

it goin


----------



## jrcat

You seems terribly excited.......


----------



## bustedup

you been pontoon logging lol???


----------



## treeslayer2003

nah, put a front spring in uncle's semi tractor this morning it was rianin any way


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> nah, put a front spring in uncle's semi tractor this morning it was rianin any way



What kind of truck TS? those things can be fun depending on the truck. .. set back fronts are really really fun ... please note the sarcasm .....


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> nah, put a front spring in uncle's semi tractor this morning it was rianin any way



bummer bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

Volvo, set back axle. yea but not to bad, he had every thing new and he 76. he been good ta me so I don't mind.


----------



## jrcat

Thats good. Last one I did was on a 2000 IH paystar 5000 SBA with an 18,000lb front. That spring was heavy took 2 of us to get it set. dang torque rod and steering box right in the way. Didnt help that the spring was so heavy and 6 inches thick.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, Volvo put a hard coolant line right in the way. makes ya like kenworth, they put a lot a thought towards service.


----------



## twochains

Hows it going there slayer? Raining still up your way?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, Volvo put a hard coolant line right in the way. makes ya like kenworth, they put a lot a thought towards service.



Yep KW's and Petes ... easy to work on for the most part.. rear suspensions can be a twit but what ones arent though.. I'd rather put in an airbag than change out the rubber blocks in a hendrickson though...or pin and bush a hendrickson.. that totally SUCKS


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jrcat

Randy do you know what breed of truck those are? I know thats a cat loader looks to be a 980 or 988


----------



## twochains

I can't decide what's cooler, the trucks or the (3) log load! Guess it's ALL cool! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

jrcat- are they Mack or International?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- are they Mack or International?



Thems no mack or IH Im guessing KW


----------



## twochains

Holy ####! Got any pics of the sawmill that could handle something like that?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Thems no mack or IH Im guessing KW



Front end looked real similar to a FWD firetruck I used to have.


----------



## bustedup

Oh to turn back time


----------



## jrcat

I miss log trucking some days. Never hauled anything like in those pics, just east coast hardwoods. Had a load of hardwood poles on once...25 footers... She started to slide the rear end around on me when I was coming to a stop not much you can do other than let off the brakes and on the jake and ride it out or let off all the brakes and get it back to straight and hope for the best lol. It will put pucker in the seat thats for sure lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

drizzly on an off. there no end to randy's pics, but they always good uns. wish I carried a camera last 20 years.


----------



## twochains

Randy- did you cut that tree?


----------



## jrcat

I wished I used mine more often. Never thought of it I guess till things started goin downhill.


----------



## RandyMac

KWs and yes, a 988


----------



## twochains

slayer, you been able to cut any in the rain?


----------



## bustedup

10' on the butt Randy???


----------



## treeslayer2003

that were loggin. we had a 944


----------



## jrcat

Thanks. Had to ask ... sorry I am a mechanical nerd.... I love anything Cat and KW.. now put the Cats in the KW's ... thats even better. Once again thank you for the pics


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer, you been able to cut any in the rain?



planned on it, mechanic work got in da way


----------



## treeslayer2003

be back later


----------



## jrcat

I bet those KW's have big power like KTA cummins and planetary drives in the rears.. A KTA in a road truck would be SICK


----------



## twochains

Killer pics RandyMac!!! I am assuming that was the crew you cut for and you cut some of those?


----------



## jrcat

Nice pete with a KTA in it...sounds purdy.....86' Peterbilt 359 Cornelius Cummins KTA 600+ - YouTube


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

I love those Pete's! We have a couple in our area that pull pole trailers for different log crews! Always was real fond of those headlights on the fenders.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


>



That's incredible!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jrcat

Super loud Peterbilt 550 Cat with Jake screaming down Sumas Mt. - YouTube

Tims 1948 Peterbilt With 600 horse Cummins Poppin JAKE! - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

Randy have you ever run those 988's or the KW's?


----------



## twochains

Same log? That's some serious timber! How long is that log? 

Kind of funny in a way


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I love those Pete's! We have a couple in our area that pull pole trailers for different log crews! Always was real fond of those headlights on the fenders.



Took my road test in an 87 pete 439 w/350 big cam.


----------



## RandyMac

yes, yes and yes
caught up yet?


----------



## bustedup

nope lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat- why in the Hell did that driver not have that load secured coming off that mountain? I had a friend killed similar like that, logs came through the cab.

Truck sounded righteous though!!!


----------



## jrcat

Big hill Peterbilt Logging 359 Classic - YouTube

Cat Loader unloads Huge Old growth spruce logs off Peterbilt log truck. - YouTube

Peterbilt 359 Classic big smoke Logging - YouTube


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> yes, yes and yes
> caught up yet?



maybe?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- why in the Hell did that driver not have that load secured coming off that mountain? I had a friend killed similar like that, logs came through the cab.
> 
> Truck sounded righteous though!!!



I couldnt tell ya TC. Many time I came out from a landing with a long right of way and had to take 6 to 8 inches of slack out of the chains..


----------



## jrcat

Randy... sir..... our benevolent overlord... you


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- why in the Hell did that driver not have that load secured coming off that mountain? I had a friend killed similar like that, logs came through the cab.
> 
> Truck sounded righteous though!!!



It did sound bad arse...... I love it lol


----------



## twochains

What was the deciding factor of why those trees were cut? Were they damaged or dead or tops out? How many trees that size would you drop in a day?


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


> yes, yes and yes
> caught up yet?



I think so lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> What was the deciding factor of why those trees were cut? Were they damaged or dead or tops out? How many trees that size would you drop in a day?



Raise your hand and wait your turn young man lol


----------



## twochains

I know...right?? I just turned 8 'n stuff


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I know...right?? I just turned 8 'n stuff



Randy will be bumpin knots on our heads ifin we ask to many questions lol I feel like Im 8 lookin at those pictures lol


----------



## twochains

Hey jrcat, Randy's pic kinda shadow my plans for that co-dominate I was telling ya about huh? LMAO!


----------



## jrcat

Have you driven any truck TC? I didnt mind log truckin or moving skidders just hated hauling anything else. I would sometimes have to haul chips to Niagra Falls... Hated it....


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey jrcat, Randy's pic kinda shadow my plans for that co-dominate I was telling ya about huh? LMAO!



Yeah kinda makes the co-dominate seem ......like a pair of chop sticks.. Ohwell least we still get to log though. Beats working at wal-mart.


----------



## jrcat

I will say that hauling chips with the W900 was cool.... Cars get to close just let loose the jake going through the under passes.. And let it bark by the peace bridge in buffalo .. made lots of heads turn.... Boss man probably got a few phone calls:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Nope never driven a semi more than to pull forward when it was being loaded with sawdust.

Hey have you ever felt like ya might have made a mistake waaay to late to do much about it? I got 4 qrts of strwaberries from our Amish log buyer today....I think I ate entirely too many of them...and then ate some more :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Nope never driven a semi more than to pull forward when it was being loaded with sawdust.
> 
> Hey have you ever felt like ya might have made a mistake waaay to late to do much about it? I got 4 qrts of strwaberries from our Amish log buyer today....I think I ate entirely too many of them...and then ate some more :hmm3grin2orange:




Ooops lol You'll know it later lol


----------



## Gologit

These aren't as big as RandyMacs logs but there's a whole bunch of them. 

Cedar, 2012, just slightly over loaded. 








Mixed load of pine with a pine peaker...heavy.





[/URL][/IMG]


Legal load...just a little side heavy. And no, I didn't load that one. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jrcat

Nice pics Gologit....


----------



## jrcat

Looks like i need to hunt up more videos


----------



## twochains

Gologit- great pics. What is a pine peaker ? I see the massive pre-cut but what does peaker mean?


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Gologit- great pics. What is a pine peaker ? I see the massive pre-cut but what does peaker mean?



It's Left Coast logger slang...means the top log on any load, usually centered.


----------



## twochains

Makes sense! Thanks. Hey are you logging any as of late?


----------



## jrcat

Peterbilt logging truck with VERY LOUD PIPES! - YouTube

falling a bigger sugar pine - YouTube

Helping my partner on a big one - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

Gologit have you felled any old growth?


----------



## rwoods

jrcat said:


> I miss log trucking some days. Never hauled anything like in those pics, just east coast hardwoods. Had a load of hardwood poles on once...25 footers... She started to slide the rear end around on me when I was coming to a stop not much you can do other than let off the brakes and on the jake and ride it out or let off all the brakes and get it back to straight and hope for the best lol. It will put pucker in the seat thats for sure lol





jrcat said:


> Looks like i need to hunt up more videos



i wanna be a truck driver - YouTube :msp_rolleyes: Ron


----------



## rwoods

rwoods said:


> i wanna be a truck driver - YouTube :msp_rolleyes: Ron



Ignore the commentary and check out the log hauling. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

jrcat said:


> Gologit have you felled any old growth?



Grab six bullchokers and get out of my sight.


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


> Grab six bullchokers and get out of my sight.



Yes sir ....


----------



## jrcat

rwoods said:


> Ignore the commentary and check out the log hauling. Ron



I wanna be a twuck dwiver


----------



## rwoods

Personally I liked the motorcycle bicycle log hauling. Ron


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Makes sense! Thanks. Hey are you logging any as of late?



Not lately. I finished some stuff last month and I don't have anything on the books 'til this fall.

Right now I'm working very hard at being semi retired and discovering what it's like to have leisure time during the summer. I like it.


----------



## Gologit

jrcat said:


> Gologit have you felled any old growth?



I usually fall a few OG pine (like the peaker on the log truck) and cedar every year. Not a lot, but some. Most of what I do now is falling behind a feller buncher, taking the stuff that's too big for them or is on ground too steep for them to work safely.

I haven't dropped an OG Redwood in the last few years but that's how I started out in this business.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> It's Left Coast logger slang...means the top log on any load, usually centered.



we call that a topper here. Gologgit, when you say pine over there what kind? looks like a over grown loblolly. we have several diff. pines, jus curios whats over yonder.


----------



## ropensaddle

RandyMac said:


> Grab six bullchokers and get out of my sight.



Only 6 sheesh you must like the chap


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> we call that a topper here. Gologgit, when you say pine over there what kind? looks like a over grown loblolly. we have several diff. pines, jus curios whats over yonder.



Ponderosa pine and sugar pine mostly.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Ponderosa pine and sugar pine mostly.



didn't know ponderosa got that big...:msp_biggrin:

the bottom ones look like Virginia pine with the slicker bark


----------



## paccity

this is a stinker peaker.


----------



## HuskStihl

Bob, Randy, and Pac, thanks for the awesome pictures


----------



## northmanlogging

jrcat said:


> Super loud Peterbilt 550 Cat with Jake screaming down Sumas Mt. - YouTube
> 
> Tims 1948 Peterbilt With 600 horse Cummins Poppin JAKE! - YouTube



Had to double check, both these guys work around here, that 48' pete is a freaking awesome truck though... The Deming log show has a bunch of vintage trucks that show up most years. About half of em are still working.


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Bob, Randy, and Pac, thanks for the awesome pictures



You're welcome but it's really pretty ordinary every-day stuff. Just a look at what we do out here.


----------



## paccity

thanks, but them stinkers are what we do when we are weeding the city park.:msp_wink:


----------



## northmanlogging

I keep thinking I should take some pictures of some of the trees I've fell in the last few years, but then there is always something bigger around the corner, and I think why there will be more tomorrow... there was that big spruce once I wish I did get a pic of...


----------



## paccity

this man is pruning the hedges around these part's.:msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> this man is pruning the hedges around these part's.:msp_wink:





Yup...and that's just a limb he's climbing. Wait 'til they see the pictures of the tree!


EDIT...Never mind. I just remembered...the tree was so big that the camera had a nervous breakdown just trying to take it all in. The pictures of the limb will have to do. Sorry kids.


----------



## treeslayer2003

paccity said:


> this is a stinker peaker.



great pic pac. we have loaded like that but not lately. what is that, some kind of oak?


----------



## paccity

cottonwood


----------



## jrcat

I can almost smell that cottonwood from here.. makes me want to spew.


----------



## jrcat

ropensaddle said:


> Only 6 sheesh you must like the chap



Dont be giving him any ideas..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dont be giving him any ideas..



look ya got sent back to the rigging lol .....ya didn't get swatted or set on fire ....


----------



## bustedup

paccity said:


> cottonwood



great pic .......what saw ya run there........???


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> great pic .......what saw ya run there........???



Looks to be a 288 with an aftermarket hi-top. Super cool looking mr pac. I assume given your profession that it's a beast


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> You're welcome but it's really pretty ordinary every-day stuff. Just a look at what we do out here.



I know how it is, since I muffler modded my weed eater ive been handling #### most people really couldn't comprehend:jester:


Seriously though, those pictures and the videos posted make these threads great fun for :newbie:s


----------



## jrcat

I have a few questions for the pros. What happens to most species of trees after a wild fire? Do they recover for the most part? Are some species not bothered or is wild fire certain death?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I have a few questions for the pros. What happens to most species of trees after a wild fire? Do they recover for the most part? Are some species not bothered or is wild fire certain death?



This pdf link might be of use to ya


http://www.firefree.org/images/uploads/FIR_FireResPlants_07.pdf


----------



## twochains

View attachment 298632
View attachment 298633
View attachment 298635


Some pics of me using a soft dutchman to swing this pine into the lay. Tree was back leaned and leaning towards the right. Just figured I would take some pics of the stump...I am pretty fond of using this cut! Being as I have only seen pics of this cut so I hope I put it in right. Worked...so I guess that's the most important thing.


----------



## ropensaddle

Gologit said:


> Yup...and that's just a limb he's climbing. Wait 'til they see the pictures of the tree!
> 
> 
> EDIT...Never mind. I just remembered...the tree was so big that the camera had a nervous breakdown just trying to take it all in. The pictures of the limb will have to do. Sorry kids.



I think I might need waders up in here  I guess he was stripping the log so it would not destroy the forest cause no way that puppy is gonna hang up lol, once it starts its coming down.


----------



## treeslayer2003

paccity said:


> cottonwood



wow, that's a big cottonwood. what few there are here jus small and no value really.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> View attachment 298632
> View attachment 298633
> View attachment 298635
> 
> 
> Some pics of me using a soft dutchman to swing this pine into the lay. Tree was back leaned and leaning towards the right. Just figured I would take some pics of the stump...I am pretty fond of using this cut! Being as I have only seen pics of this cut so I hope I put it in right. Worked...so I guess that's the most important thing.



tc, good work as usual but I still don't see how the extra kerfs help. wouldn't that tree have done the same without um? not knockin ya man ya know that, jus don't quite get this cut.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298639


this what I did today. beautiful day


----------



## twochains

slayer- here is my theory on it. The cuts allow for compression which allows drop. The top kerfs will be cracked when the cut worked as it should...or that's what I am guessing. I probably could have got the swing just burning the henge toward the holding corner but I figure the extra kerfs just allow for a quicker reaction time into the notch..maybe....Hell I don't know...jsut something I seen on that vid. LOL! Honestly out of all the cool cuts I see on here...I won't ever even try them probably, I like the soft dutch though. 

I just had a thought, the soft dutch increases my success rate on making some good swings, all the way up to 180*, and my odds weren't that great before...actually before I learned that cut...I would have just dumped it backwards and went on with it...oh well.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 298639
> 
> 
> this what I did today. beautiful day



Looks awesome!! Helps to have big nice timber huh?? How many logs on that load?

and no limbing! Holy crap that stuff looks fun! That's poplar right? Good length on it for sure!


----------



## treeslayer2003

if it works, go with it. prolly could see how it works better in person. nice lookin humbolt by the way.


----------



## bustedup

ropensaddle said:


> I think I might need waders up in here  I guess he was stripping the log so it would not destroy the forest cause no way that puppy is gonna hang up lol, once it starts its coming down.



Eh waders lol.......if that stick hit water I'd suggest at worst a surf board at best Noah's Ark lol (praying might be in order to lol)


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, there are 8 red oak and 1 small poplar on that load. yea they long oak. this block is winding down and I gonna miss it for sure.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 298642
View attachment 298643


here a better pic of those trees. two different kinds red oaks there. last load was more impressive keep forgettin camera.


----------



## twochains

Looks great! Our timber is not near that nice here! For example, I cut a 3 1/2 to 4ft post oak today that only yielded (2) logs! The 2nd cut little end was just over 20 inches. The rest of the tree was top.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Looks great! Our timber is not near that nice here! For example, I cut a 3 1/2 to 4ft post oak today that only yielded (2) logs! The 2nd cut little end was just over 20 inches. The rest of the tree was top.



oh, I get that to. this timber is the exeption. i'll be in that stuff soon enuff. low ground water oaks are short n limby matt logs at best. can't be in high cotton all the time. hey if i'm workin i'm happy. wet ground stops us a lot here.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 298642
> View attachment 298643
> 
> 
> here a better pic of those trees. two different kinds red oaks there. last load was more impressive keep forgettin camera.



That one in the middle looks like our water oak sorta. Wild how bark varies so much.


----------



## jrcat

I wonder if growing and ground conditions make the bark different ? The reds in my area have a much tighter bark on them .


----------



## jrcat

Hello TS and TC hows it goin tonight?


----------



## ropensaddle

bustedup said:


> Eh waders lol.......if that stick hit water I'd suggest at worst a surf board at best Noah's Ark lol (praying might be in order to lol)



haha down here in the south him calling that a limb means need waders cause ####'s getting deep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 298642
> View attachment 298643
> 
> 
> here a better pic of those trees. two different kinds red oaks there. last load was more impressive keep forgettin camera.



That really looks great TS, beautiful looking timber. I hope u'r next tract winds up being as nice!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I wonder if growing and ground conditions make the bark different ? The reds in my area have a much tighter bark on them .



oh, there's a lot of different sub speices


----------



## roberte

View attachment 298669

My pesky day job

View attachment 298670


See how these timbers "fell" into place


----------



## treeslayer2003

well that's good work too, robert


----------



## roberte

I find myself in a position were I can cut em down and stand em back up too


----------



## HuskStihl

Is that residential?? If so looks like a huge house. Nice square corners!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Is that residential?? If so looks like a huge house. Nice square corners!



Yes , residential, 3284 sq feet. Bigger than some


----------



## ropensaddle

roberte said:


> Yes , residential, 3284 sq feet. Bigger than some



Rats beats my humble trailer house by 2200 ft :rant:


----------



## roberte

ropensaddle said:


> Rats beats my humble trailer house by 2200 ft :rant:



Well its not my house either.


----------



## twochains

View attachment 298740
View attachment 298741
View attachment 298742
View attachment 298743


I headed down into a deep hollar today and cut these beauties! There is an entire set of this timber, so far it is running clear. Property line fence is down there and it is waaay difficult to not jumble stuff up...I am not very patient when cutting in a hollar just "hopin" a skidder will come by at some point...and the POS didn't!!!


----------



## bustedup

The impatience of youth lol......


How ya doing


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> View attachment 298740
> View attachment 298741
> View attachment 298742
> View attachment 298743
> 
> 
> I headed down into a deep hollar today and cut these beauties! There is an entire set of this timber, so far it is running clear. Property line fence is down there and it is waaay difficult to not jumble stuff up...I am not very patient when cutting in a hollar just "hopin" a skidder will come by at some point...and the POS didn't!!!



hey fellers, tc what wrong wit dem trees? I cut almost the same thing ta day.


----------



## twochains

*Steamed*

I don't ##### very often and definitely not to very many people, however here it goes...

I could care less what someone does on their own time, or even at work for that matter as long as it doesn't affect me or my production. When your 45 year old skidder OP (brother to my boss) shows up dressed like a brother, wearing beach shorts and flip flops you just know the dude is here in body but his POS brain has yet another hole in it from METH! It's like fricken really??? Why even show up for work if yer sooo gorked out that you can't even wear shoes???!!! 

I busted my tail (well everyday for that matter) keeping at a quota work pace. My goal for this week is 15 loads. I don't get counted for what is not at the landing...obviously. The skidder OP is so fricken far behind...I'm talkin' 2 days on a 3 day week! He never even made it down to the hollar I was gutting. 

I burnt my first gallon of gas and packed out to get more when I saw the POS...he pulled up to me and asked if I would skid while he went and fixed a flat on his cracked out Ol'lady's truck. Pissed off I went ahead and did it just to keep things going. He shows back up and I find out the trucks are in route and they want oak saw logs...well I been hittin' the pine heavy since last Friday. So I went to knockin' some big stuff dwn to pull the load out. I'm right in the middle of a big set on the break of the hollar and th skidder OP comes down there and tlls me he's leaving for the day!!! :bang: OMG! I was so tired, been up and down those hills for 9 hours just trying to keep the timber moving. Bust my tail all day just only to have that POS peel out on me! 

I'm so pissed about the day that my face has gone numb...just the fact that despite my efforts it just takes one POS tweaker to throw a wrench in the whole works. I will still get my minimum quota but still...it ain't my 15 loads! If I'm willing to put forth the effort WHY THE HELL CAN'T ANYONE ELSE???

Done.


----------



## bustedup

Guess it cause it a more difficult lay and the skidder dude didn't show lol......and our TC moves fast lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I don't ##### very often and definitely not to very many people, however here it goes...
> 
> I could care less what someone does on their own time, or even at work for that matter as long as it doesn't affect me or my production. When your 45 year old skidder OP (brother to my boss) shows up dressed like a brother, wearing beach shorts and flip flops you just know the dude is here in body but his POS brain has yet another hole in it from METH! It's like fricken really??? Why even show up for work if yer sooo gorked out that you can't even wear shoes???!!!
> 
> I busted my tail (well everyday for that matter) keeping at a quota work pace. My goal for this week is 15 loads. I don't get counted for what is not at the landing...obviously. The skidder OP is so fricken far behind...I'm talkin' 2 days on a 3 day week! He never even made it down to the hollar I was gutting.
> 
> I burnt my first gallon of gas and packed out to get more when I saw the POS...he pulled up to me and asked if I would skid while he went and fixed a flat on his cracked out Ol'lady's truck. Pissed off I went ahead and did it just to keep things going. He shows back up and I find out the trucks are in route and they want oak saw logs...well I been hittin' the pine heavy since last Friday. So I went to knockin' some big stuff dwn to pull the load out. I'm right in the middle of a big set on the break of the hollar and th skidder OP comes down there and tlls me he's leaving for the day!!! :bang: OMG! I was so tired, been up and down those hills for 9 hours just trying to keep the timber moving. Bust my tail all day just only to have that POS peel out on me!
> 
> I'm so pissed about the day that my face has gone numb...just the fact that despite my efforts it just takes one POS tweaker to throw a wrench in the whole works. I will still get my minimum quota but still...it ain't my 15 loads! If I'm willing to put forth the effort WHY THE HELL CAN'T ANYONE ELSE???
> 
> Done.




Hard to take bro but that's life .......ya won't get everyone to work their rears off


----------



## treeslayer2003

feel better now? dude ya jus can't let others get to ya. that why I work alone. I never got any more done with" help"


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'v seen them kind before, I don't envy ya man. not much ya can say if he the boss relation


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'v seen them kind before, I don't envy ya man. not much ya can say if he the boss relation



That is so true.......there no real answer other than keep ya head down and keep going


----------



## jrcat

Hi guys.


----------



## rwoods

roberte said:


> View attachment 298669
> 
> My pesky day job
> 
> View attachment 298670
> 
> 
> See how these timbers "fell" into place



Are those laminated beams redwood? Ron


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hi guys.



Hey cat how's ya doin???


----------



## jrcat

Eh just another day. pushed dirt all day another clean up job. Dozer is pissin oil out of the trans somewhere and I cant find it with out taken off the belly pans. It comes home tomorrow. Gonna pull the pans fix the leak and do some welding on it. Supposed to rain for the next 3 flippin days.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Eh just another day. pushed dirt all day another clean up job. Dozer is pissin oil out of the trans somewhere and I cant find it with out taken off the belly pans. It comes home tomorrow. Gonna pull the pans fix the leak and do some welding on it. Supposed to rain for the next 3 flippin days.



Trials and tribulations ........ya will get there bro


----------



## jrcat

Yeah I know. I got my LLC paper work this morning and my wallet is decidedly lighter than it was.


----------



## bustedup

Paperwork certainly costs money .........but it better to go that way will more than likely pay off down the line


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey cat, what trans in your 8? funk? ya ever look at that timber ya was talkin bout a while back


----------



## bustedup

Jr you eating again lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey cat, what trans in your 8? funk? ya ever look at that timber ya was talkin bout a while back



Its an IH trans. I think its an oil cooler line leaking I cant quite tell from the top side. I know when it starts getting low on oil the torque starts to get hot .


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr you eating again lol



No .. anyone want 2 kids for a week.


----------



## bustedup

No ta .......done that lol....ya could try craigslist tho lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> No ta .......done that lol....ya could try craigslist tho lol



Well what good is that......


----------



## jrcat

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
jrcat, bustedup+, treeslayer2003+



Now that is cool... 4 members and 1 guest. but only 3 members listed ..........


----------



## bustedup

none I guess lol but only thing I could think of lol


----------



## bustedup

invisibility cloak lol


----------



## jrcat

I have that mischievous feeling again .... 


Randymac I think I'll take eight of those chokers today. .....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey cat, what trans in your 8? funk? ya ever look at that timber ya was talkin bout a while back



I've looked at a few pieces just waiting for answers and permits


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Its an IH trans. I think its an oil cooler line leaking I cant quite tell from the top side. I know when it starts getting low on oil the torque starts to get hot .



it manual or power shift? oil cooler line can be a pain ta get to.

I have wondered bout that member count too, jus figured I can't count


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> it manual or power shift? oil cooler line can be a pain ta get to.
> 
> I have wondered bout that member count too, jus figured I can't count



Torque converter driven powershift. I want one of those 550 deeres with the direct driven power shift. NO slippage there. I'll have me a wide track before to long .. Either a 550 deere or an 850 case. Something with snot to it.. I like my little TD8.. its a good machine I just want more power.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> it manual or power shift? oil cooler line can be a pain ta get to.
> 
> I have wondered bout that member count too, jus figured I can't count



You wanna buy a TD8? you can even have the gearmatic with the 100' of 5/8'' swage cable and 3 chokers lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Torque converter driven powershift. I want one of those 550 deeres with the direct driven power shift. NO slippage there. I'll have me a wide track before to long .. Either a 550 deere or an 850 case. Something with snot to it.. I like my little TD8.. its a good machine I just want more power.



I bet you a deere dd same size as your 8 will not pull with it


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I bet you a deere dd same size as your 8 will not pull with it



Nope it wont.. that TD8 will pull the guts right out of a 450 deere. I've put my 8 up to the rear bumper of a tri axle with 4100' of hardwood on and pushed it out of a foot of sticky nasty clay. It worked but it did it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Nope it wont.. that TD8 will pull the guts right out of a 450 deere. I've put my 8 up to the rear bumper of a tri axle with 4100' of hardwood on and pushed it out of a foot of sticky nasty clay. It worked but it did it.



I can believe that. I was disappointed when I got the 540, it ain't near as big as it looks


----------



## jrcat

I dont mind the deere skidders. I've been around more jacks though than deeres. The old jacks are a good machine and I like the 450's and 360's.. Those 360 Jacks are one fast strong skidder.


----------



## treeslayer2003

deere good skidders, jus don't have that brute power or traction like the ol planetary skidders


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> deere good skidders, jus don't have that brute power or traction like the ol planetary skidders



If my thinking is correct the deeres have inboard planetary axles. Either of deere or ZF make.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> If my thinking is correct the deeres have inboard planetary axles. Either of deere or ZF make.



your right they do, but they are not full time 4x4. they are easy on the ground. but a hard pull in mud or uphill, I want the clark or IH they will out pull the deere any day.

busted, you had ta be around a skidder some time


----------



## jrcat

Back when this 450C ran right it would pull some serious hitches. something like 2500 feet in one hitch we scaled out.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> your right they do, but they are not full time 4x4. they are easy on the ground. but a hard pull in mud or uphill, I want the clark or IH they will out pull the deere any day.
> 
> busted, you had ta be around a skidder some time



I think B is in a coma or something lol... His tea got spiked lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's a jag of wood


----------



## treeslayer2003

I used ta come up behind uncle's 170 in my s8, put the blade down n push his trees jus ta be smart. I always had more behind me to.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's a jag of wood



Thats when it ran on all 6 lol. The guy running it now wants me to tear into it but he has to stop running it for a week to let me do it lol Plus I have to have the time myself. I think she has a burnt exhaust valve. It has a popping noise coming from number 3. Crack the line on No. 3 and it stops popping. Tells me its a burnt valve .. 5.9 cummins head set is only a $100. I could do it in a day unless it needs machine work then it'll be a week.


----------



## treeslayer2003

don't think i'd run it that way if it was mine. sounds like a valve


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I used ta come up behind uncle's 170 in my s8, put the blade down n push his trees jus ta be smart. I always had more behind me to.



The 8 will pull 800 to 900 feet and still push a blade full at the same time lol it is one sick little pusher . I thinks its how they are balanced


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't think i'd run it that way if it was mine. sounds like a valve



Not my skidder...if it was it would have been fixed by now. If it sucks that valve ........what a mess that will be


----------



## treeslayer2003

IH stuff is stronger than its rated, 806 more than any 90hp. I like ta have her for a day straiten out my drive way


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Not my skidder...if it was it would have been fixed by now. If it sucks that valve ........what a mess that will be



yes it will, busted piston, maybe block


----------



## roberte

sometimes its just easier to be a cutter


----------



## treeslayer2003

sure is rob, nessesary evils


----------



## roberte

evening gents


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes it will, busted piston, maybe block



Considering b series cummins are non sleeved... it would be a bad deal..


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> evening gents



Evenin boss.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> sure is rob, nessesary evils



I hear that, but its bs


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I hear that, but its bs



You could be runnin the skidder lol or yarder.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Considering b series cummins are non sleeved... it would be a bad deal..



really? I've seen kits advertised. heard they were throwaway


----------



## jrcat

Roberte... what did you put in busteds tea?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Evenin boss.



boss? your giving me too much credit.
working shlep just like you all


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> really? I've seen kits advertised. heard they were throwaway



You can still get kits for em. Just have to be over bored. Ive seen some bored right out and dry sleeves pressed in and re bored to size.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'd rather be cutting than ridin that rufass skidder or workin on it. jus sayin but I have to do it


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> You could be runnin the skidder lol or yarder.



ill skid op, but you need to keep up,


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> boss? your giving me too much credit.
> working shlep just like you all



Just being respectful .... I can grab some chokers? lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> You can still get kits for em. Just have to be over bored. Ive seen some bored right out and dry sleeves pressed in and re bored to size.



that sounds like $$$$$$$$$


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte... what did you put in busteds tea?



I haven't torched him or anyone else in a minute, why whats up


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Just being respectful .... I can grab some chokers? lol



okay sir, 

chokers, not without me you dont


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, he gone ta bed. me to soon


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> ill skid op, but you need to keep up,


I can kep up with a skidder if Im cuttin


treeslayer2003 said:


> that sounds like $$$$$$$$$


bout $50 to $100 per hole


roberte said:


> I haven't torched him or anyone else in a minute, why whats up


Dont know he was here didnt say bo then left lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, he gone ta bed. me to soon



better get your saw filing done first :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> okay sir,
> 
> chokers, not without me you dont



I'd give being a choker setter a try.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I'd give being a choker setter a try.



its allright


----------



## jrcat

Id like to run one of those high track cats with a grapple on it.


----------



## RandyMac

jrcat said:


> I'd give being a choker setter a try.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey tramp, good ta see ya. how long ya gonna be on that job?


----------



## jrcat

As always Randy... Great pics thanks for showin em.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dam, big ass trees


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I been cutting toothpics last 25 years


----------



## RandyMac

That should keep you kids busy


----------



## tramp bushler

How'd ya know I was here????

Lord willing I'll be done Saturday afternoon. Unit won't be done, but I have commitments up north. Should be done with most of the fatties by then. May try to sneak down once deer season opens. :msp_smile: . Darn bear is pooping his way up the road toward the unit. I kinda wish I had brought a rifle.


----------



## tramp bushler

Huh, what happened? Had a post all writ up then poof gone


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> Huh, what happened? Had a post all writ up then poof gone



I lost a page of photos, oh well, tomorrow maybe.


----------



## HuskStihl

RandyMac said:


> I lost a page of photos, oh well, tomorrow maybe.



Randy, in all seriousness, you should write a book. I promise I'd buy a hardcover edition and display it proudly


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Randy, in all seriousness, you should write a book. I promise I'd buy a hardcover edition and display it proudly



He's working on one already.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Randy, in all seriousness, you should write a book. I promise I'd buy a hardcover edition and display it proudly



"How to chair a tree in 3 easy steps"


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> How'd ya know I was here????
> 
> Lord willing I'll be done Saturday afternoon. Unit won't be done, but I have commitments up north. Should be done with most of the fatties by then. May try to sneak down once deer season opens. :msp_smile: . Darn bear is pooping his way up the road toward the unit. I kinda wish I had brought a rifle.



Can't wait to see pics


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> He's working on one already.



the real boss is checking in, top of the evening


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> How'd ya know I was here????
> 
> Lord willing I'll be done Saturday afternoon. Unit won't be done, but I have commitments up north. Should be done with most of the fatties by then. May try to sneak down once deer season opens. :msp_smile: . Darn bear is pooping his way up the road toward the unit. I kinda wish I had brought a rifle.



there a list at bottom tells ya who's here. good luck finishin up, watch out fer that bear. hope yer saw starts good, it a weapon if need be.


----------



## jrcat

Mornin Roberte.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> there a list at bottom tells ya who's here. good luck finishin up, watch out fer that bear. hope yer saw starts good, it a weapon if need be.



Hey lol taking on a bear with a saw .............ya would mess up the chain lol


Safe home Tramp


----------



## bustedup

Afternoon JR and Roberte


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Mornin Roberte.



Good day sir.
Time for some john Wayne coffee


----------



## jrcat

What happened to ya last night? Someone spike your tea?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Good day sir.
> Time for some john Wayne coffee



Be a Man get some porridge over ya neck lol.......put hairs on ya chest lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Afternoon JR and Roberte



And you too sir.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> What happened to ya last night? Someone spike your tea?



I'm working again lol so kinda need sleep lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Good day sir.
> Time for some john Wayne coffee



What is john wayne coffee?
or should I not ask lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> And you too sir.



Don't call me sir lol........I work for a living lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I'm working again lol so kinda need sleep lol



So you spiked your own tea then lol . What ya been doin?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Don't call me sir lol........I work for a living lol



Yes ma'm


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Be a Man get some porridge over ya neck lol.......put hairs on ya chest lol



porridge... scones crumpets and tea.......oh and crepes..... I suprised you can keep all that crap straight... 



BACON and EGGS... TOAST and coffee .. sounds good to me lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yes ma'm



Finishing of rebuilding a saw ......then need to McGuyver a climbing belt and flip ......oh and re caulked my boots .......which your rear will be acquainted with if ya call me Ma'am lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> porridge... scones crumpets and tea.......oh and crepes..... I suprised you can keep all that crap straight...
> 
> 
> 
> BACON and EGGS... TOAST and coffee .. sounds good to me lol



I don't eat scones lol I eat southern style.......minus the grits lol........I hate grits


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What is john wayne coffee?
> or should I not ask lol



Black and strong in a dirty tin cup


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Black and strong in a dirty tin cup



ya forgot the horse lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Black and strong in a dirty tin cup



That is awesome lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> That is awesome lol



LOL ......he only using a dirty cup cause his missus on vacation lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Finishing of rebuilding a saw ......then need to McGuyver a climbing belt and flip ......oh and re caulked my boots .......which your rear will be acquainted with if ya call me Ma'am lol



You do know that the mythbusters have proven McGuyver to be a flop right? lol Sooo mcguyvered flip line probably not so good ... you might be flipping but flipping down the tree in an uncontrolled manner .....lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Be a Man get some porridge over ya neck lol.......put hairs on ya chest lol



Maam, what is porridge? (modern reference) 

Sir, be a man, get a Sthil


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You do know that the mythbusters have proven McGuyver to be a flop right? lol Sooo mcguyvered flip line probably not so good ... you might be flipping but flipping down the tree in an uncontrolled manner .....lol



That has happened before ......more than once lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Maam, what is porridge? (modern reference)
> 
> Sir, be a man, get a Sthil



I got a stihl lol (have to hide it tho when the excise are about lol)


Porridge lol.........rolled oats and hot milk


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> That has happened before ......more than once lol



Dont be gettin busted up now lol .. You are taken a beating here today lol I just gotta mess with ya some ..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dont be gettin busted up now lol .. You are taken a beating here today lol I just gotta mess with ya some ..



I'll bounce lol and health care free here lol.......so no worries lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I got a stihl lol (have to hide it tho when the excise are about lol)
> 
> 
> Porridge lol.........rolled oats and hot milk


dude that's oatmeal




jrcat said:


> Dont be gettin busted up now lol .. You are taken a beating here today lol I just gotta mess with ya some ..



what you consider a beating is normal banter around here


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> dude that's oatmeal
> 
> 
> Dude lol ..........we invented porridge so that what it called .....oh and put salt in it too lol ......adds to the taste


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude that's oatmeal
> 
> 
> Dude lol ..........we invented porridge so that what it called .....oh and put salt in it too lol ......adds to the taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if I slam some apple into it, that makes it pacific northwest
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude that's oatmeal
> 
> 
> Dude lol ..........we invented porridge so that what it called .....oh and put salt in it too lol ......adds to the taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go chuck now ......
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

the other kinda porridge is ..........being in jail lol....case ya wondering Jr


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'll bounce lol and health care free here lol.......so no worries lol



its not the fall that will get you, its the sudden stop


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> dude that's oatmeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you consider a beating is normal banter around here



I know lol ..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go chuck now ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weak stomach ....oh the youth today lol
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> the other kinda porridge is ..........being in jail lol....case ya wondering Jr



You been in jail? poor dude..... those protein shakes must have gotten to ya lol least of all the soap dropping


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> its not the fall that will get you, its the sudden stop



ach it over water that'll soften the stop lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You been in jail? poor dude..... those protein shakes must have gotten to ya lol least of all the soap dropping



eh no never been in clink.......yet lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> jrcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> weak stomach ....oh the youth today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched my mother for years eat saltine crackers and milk .... so yes weak stomach ...
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> the other kinda porridge is ..........being in jail lol....case ya wondering Jr



ya know I really don't want to hear about jailhouse porridge


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ach it over water that'll soften the stop lol



You know that waters acts like concrete the closer you get to terminal velocity right?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> ya know I really don't want to hear about jailhouse porridge



I think he was in the french foreign legion..... you know them french are ah......kinda open ..lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You know that waters acts like concrete the closer you get to terminal velocity right?



I'm not gonna climb that high lol only 40' or so


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I think he was in the french foreign legion..... you know them french are ah......kinda open ..lol



we are about to cut thru the hinge on this topic


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm not gonna climb that high lol only 40' or so



that's high enough


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I think he was in the french foreign legion..... you know them french are ah......kinda open ..lol



there ain't french in the legion lol...........they are the dudes the french use kinda like cannon fodder ......tough guys tho served with a few in gulf first time round


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> we are about to cut thru the hinge on this topic



well if I do cut thru then I'll have ta catch it ........done that too lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that's high enough



it's ok got a pack of diapers this morning lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> well if I do cut thru then I'll have ta catch it ........done that too lol



yea me too


----------



## jrcat

At least you guys get to do something today. Its raining here.. that steady all day rain. The TD8 comes home today at least. I could go cruise some timber I suppose. I get enough ambition worked up ...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> it's ok got a pack of diapers this morning lol



"depends" on if you use em or not


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yea me too



my gramps advice on that was ......don't do it again lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> "depends" on if you use em or not



well need to protect my brains lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> At least you guys get to do something today. Its raining here.. that steady all day rain. The TD8 comes home today at least. I could go cruise some timber I suppose. I get enough ambition worked up ...



if you wait for it to stop raining in the PNW your going to be waiting a long time


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> if you wait for it to stop raining in the PNW your going to be waiting a long time



good thing skin don't melt lol


----------



## roberte

well I need to take my own advise, off to my pesky day job, late..


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well I need to take my own advise, off to my pesky day job, late..



have a good one ....you to Jr I need to go out again catch y'all later


----------



## jrcat

Catch ya later guys. Im off to do something even if its wrong.


----------



## paccity

hey glen , did you cut out of carol inlet back in 99? just wondering if this was you heading out to cut.


----------



## paccity

for guys that dream of riggin out here.:msp_wink:


----------



## rwoods

jrcat said:


> The 8 will pull 800 to 900 feet and still push a blade full at the same time lol it is one sick little pusher . I thinks its how they are balanced



This picture is now 29 years old but I believe that the dozer is an 8. Owned by an NC logger who cut in roads for us in his down time on our mountain property. The pretty girl is my wife. In the backgound are some of the locust posts I split as a kid. Ron






View attachment 298893


----------



## jrcat

rwoods said:


> This picture is now 29 years old but I believe that the dozer is an 8. Owned by an NC logger who cut in roads for us in his down time on our mountain property. The pretty girl is my wife. In the backgound are some of the locust posts I split as a kid. Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298893



Nice old crawler.


----------



## bustedup

Hey TC how ya doing???


----------



## twochains

Good! How's busted today?


----------



## bustedup

cool bro ......starting to get back into working mode lol


----------



## jrcat

Hey guys how's it goin


----------



## bustedup

Hey Jr 


Roberte you either home early .........skivving or got fired that you on this early lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey Jr
> 
> 
> Roberte you either home early .........skivving or got fired that you on this early lol



slaves can be sold, not fired.
went and checked on that frame and came back for estimating and scheduling. 
I gotta get a strip to cut, my F*&^%( day job...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> slaves can be sold, not fired.
> went and checked on that frame and came back for estimating and scheduling.
> I gotta get a strip to cut, my F*&^%( day job...



LOL go have another cup of JW coffee lol ya will feel better lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> slaves can be sold, not fired.
> went and checked on that frame and came back for estimating and scheduling.
> I gotta get a strip to cut, my F*&^%( day job...



Im stuck with pushing dirt till more timber comes along. People cant make up their minds it seems.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im stuck with pushing dirt till more timber comes along. People cant make up their minds it seems.



Better pushing it than pushing it up lol


----------



## twochains

Here's a bunch of random pics from today. Made some good shots, several side hills. Put a RandyMac face in a white oak and sent it up the hill. The pics of the spring, were just that, coming right out the ground...smelled like a mass of cotton mouths right in the area...didn't hang around and look for 'em er nothin'. The log truck load was the 2nd to leave today, the last logs were being loaded as I came out so I took a pic...looked waaay overloaded to me. Anyway, like I said just some random pics from today...pretty good sticks.
View attachment 298940
View attachment 298941
View attachment 298942
View attachment 298943
View attachment 298944


----------



## bustedup

The last pic .....that stick got a fair sweep in it


----------



## twochains

Here's the rest of them. The dim lit road lookin' deal is an old wagon road. Trying to find the pics of the spring and a big ol sycamore.

View attachment 298948
View attachment 298949
View attachment 298950
View attachment 298951


----------



## bitzer

Nice work Clint! When you guys are all talking truckloads how many board feet are you getting per load? Up here average is 5000 bf random length mixed hardwood.


----------



## bitzer

Randy- There are really no words to describe those huge log pictures. It seems so weird that it was not that long ago. My dad is 55 and he could have been in some of that wood for christsakes. Just crazy. Thanks for posting those!


----------



## twochains

bitzer, I honestly have zero idea on the board ft. Actually, I never even see the loads, had I have been a few minutes later I wouldn't have seen that one. Thanks bitzer!!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL go have another cup of JW coffee lol ya will feel better lol



Im down with another cup of JW coffee :coffee:
We are the defacto coffee capital, its been a few hours since ive had one


----------



## bustedup

bitzer said:


> My dad is 55
> 
> OMG that just a wee bit older than me ......now I do feel old lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Im down with another cup of JW coffee :coffee:
> We are the defacto coffee capital, its been a few hours since ive had one



hope ya washed the cup this time lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Im stuck with pushing dirt till more timber comes along. *People cant make up their minds it seems*.



isn't that the flipping truth


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> bitzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad is 55
> 
> OMG that just a wee bit older than me ......now I do feel old lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA lol My ma is 61 and my dad would have been 63 this year
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA lol My ma is 61 and my dad would have been 63 this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked you lol
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Here's a bunch of random pics from today. Made some good shots, several side hills. Put a RandyMac face in a white oak and sent it up the hill. The pics of the spring, were just that, coming right out the ground...smelled like a mass of cotton mouths right in the area...didn't hang around and look for 'em er nothin'. The log truck load was the 2nd to leave today, the last logs were being loaded as I came out so I took a pic...looked waaay overloaded to me. Anyway, like I said just some random pics from today...pretty good sticks.
> View attachment 298940
> View attachment 298941
> View attachment 298942
> View attachment 298943
> View attachment 298944



the pine looks like it might have spun off the stump?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> isn't that the flipping truth



If everyone of the LO's I have dealt with so far would make up their minds to sell . I would have enough to cut to october. right about the time mud season kicks in.


----------



## HuskStihl

Great looking pics and wood TC, and you know how I likes me some pictures! Your randymac face is my bitzer face:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

roberte said:


> isn't that the flipping truth



I think I heard a wasted mind is a terrible thing or was it a mind is a terrible thing wasted


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> jrcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make you feel old that you are planty old enough to be my father lol
Click to expand...


----------



## twochains

Dang it! I have lost 2 or 3 pics of the sycamore and the spring...oh well I will be in there again 2moro. Beautiful spring though...clean sand, but damn it was stinkin' like a mess of cotton mouths


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> If everyone of the LO's I have dealt with so far would make up their minds to sell . I would have enough to cut to october. right about the time mud season kicks in.



they need to eat more fish lol.............improve their grey cells lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make you feel old that you are planty old enough to be my father lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya I re caulked ma boots lol.............assume the ass booting position lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

ropensaddle said:


> I think I heard a wasted mind is a terrible thing or was it a mind is a terrible thing wasted



that kinda depends on the type of tobacco they smoking lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> the pine looks like it might have spun off the stump?



That was actually a good shot, the fence was comin up the hill on me so I had to side hill that pine...missed the fence by two feet! But yes, it jumped off the stump.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> jrcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya I re caulked ma boots lol.............assume the ass booting position lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I call a "7, 8, 9".....
> any takers
Click to expand...


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> jrcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya I re caulked ma boots lol.............assume the ass booting position lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can send ya mine...I can't handle those "Redwood" spikes!
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I call a "7, 8, 9".....
> any takers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got size 10's lol
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> That was actually a good shot, the fence was comin up the hill on me so I had to side hill that pine...missed the fence by two feet! But yes, it jumped off the stump.



I thought so, you left just enough stump in the picture, it didn't match up


----------



## ropensaddle

bustedup said:


> that kinda depends on the type of tobacco they smoking lol



I dunno I wasted my mind in my youth now I forget which job is scheduled lol.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got size 10's lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok well the last number is the size.
> as the joke goes
> 7 doctors
> 8 hours to remove a size
> 9 from your backside
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

I have size 13's .....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok well the last number is the size.
> as the joke goes
> 7 doctors
> 8 hours to remove a size
> 9 from your backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well just to be diff jump them up one number lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I have size 13's .....



Big foot lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well just to be diff jump them up one number lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> bitzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad is 55
> 
> OMG that just a wee bit older than me ......now I do feel old lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling im the oldest of the juveniles in this thread
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling im the oldest of the juveniles in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome lol .
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome lol .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd assume for the 7,8,9 again lol
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

Dont everyone talk at once now.....


----------



## bustedup

Anyways I looked at that co-dominant again and think I'll wreck out one side then fall the other


----------



## twochains

busted- I have a big white oak co-dominate down in that hollar I been cutting. I'm dropping it 2moro, problem is that the fork is at my neck height. I'm not comfortable cutting that high on sloping ground. The growth seam goes to the ground so no way to dump both...I haven't even considered dropping one side then the entire stem! Hmmm...good Idea there ol'timer! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> busted- I have a big white oak co-dominate down in that hollar I been cutting. I'm dropping it 2moro, problem is that the fork is at my neck height. I'm not comfortable cutting that high on sloping ground. The growth seam goes to the ground so no way to dump both...I haven't even considered dropping one side then the entire stem! Hmmm...good Idea there *ol'timer*! LOL!



now that's funny


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted- I have a big white oak co-dominate down in that hollar I been cutting. I'm dropping it 2moro, problem is that the fork is at my neck height. I'm not comfortable cutting that high on sloping ground. The growth seam goes to the ground so no way to dump both...I haven't even considered dropping one side then the entire stem! Hmmm...good Idea there ol'timer! LOL!



there are several choices in how to fall co-dominants.......depends on the situation


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> now that's funny



I ain't that old lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I ain't that old lol



not as old as some of the fossils errr legends that come in here to "try to keep us inline"


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> not as old as some of the fossils errr legends that come in here to "try to keep us inline"



You must like getting swatted lol


----------



## twochains

So how are the troops??? I had my near meltdown yesterday... I got done typing and poured me an ice cold glass of sweet tea...something else was going on, it all came back up, like real quick! Hell it looks like I missed a crap load of awesome pics from RandyMac! 

Honestly now....could there be anything much cooler than fricken getting dropped off at yer strip by helicopter??? I want to go out in the bush like that! I don't really "dream" of logging, but if I did, I'm pretty sure it would involve something like being transported out into the middle of nowhere and logging. Imagine the sights and smells of timber country like that, the wildlife...and wondering when the last person passed through the area. Awesome!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> there are several choices in how to fall co-dominants.......depends on the situation



as long as theres no climbing


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> as long as theres no climbing



Yeh...I ain't climbin' ####!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> You must like getting swatted lol



so I gotta grab a couple more chokers


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> not as old as some of the fossils errr legends that come in here to "try to keep us inline"



Grab 8 of those bull chokers and get out of my sight.....lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> You must like getting swatted lol



I keep telling you newspaper don't hurt


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> as long as theres no climbing



I really got no choice on this one lol .....it goosed in one side hollow up to bout 12' on one side and even if it wasn't it would split when it was cut ......and it a leaner lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I keep telling you newspaper don't hurt



The newspaper is a commando tactic of distraction lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I really got no choice on this one lol .....it goosed in one side hollow up to bout 12' on one side and even if it wasn't it would split when it was cut ......and it a leaner lol



Thats like the worst of everything ... might as well be growing out of a cliff face and you have to climb it with only one arm and one leg on a tuesday afternoon with a buzz tied on ...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> So how are the troops??? I had my near meltdown yesterday... I got done typing and poured me an ice cold glass of sweet tea...something else was going on, it all came back up, like real quick! Hell it looks like I missed a crap load of awesome pics from RandyMac!
> 
> Honestly now....could there be anything much cooler than fricken getting dropped off at yer strip by helicopter??? I want to go out in the bush like that! I don't really "dream" of logging, but if I did, I'm pretty sure it would involve something like being transported out into the middle of nowhere and logging. Imagine the sights and smells of timber country like that, the wildlife...and wondering when the last person passed through the area. Awesome!



glad you could join us there, sunshine


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Thats like the worst of everything ... might as well be growing out of a cliff face and you have to climb it with only one arm and one leg on a tuesday afternoon with a buzz tied on ...



Oh it right on the banking of a creek lol ........should prove ta be fun lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I really got no choice on this one lol .....it goosed in one side hollow up to bout 12' on one side and even if it wasn't it would split when it was cut ......and it a leaner lol



If you send to tickets.. one for me and one for roberte .. We'll watch you cut the tree and video it (strictly for educational purposes) and we could be moral support. Go busted go busted go busted go..........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh it right on the banking of a creek lol ........should prove ta be fun lol



maybe you could just set it on fire


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> So how are the troops??? I had my near meltdown yesterday... I got done typing and poured me an ice cold glass of sweet tea...something else was going on, it all came back up, like real quick! Hell it looks like I missed a crap load of awesome pics from RandyMac!
> 
> Honestly now....could there be anything much cooler than fricken getting dropped off at yer strip by helicopter??? I want to go out in the bush like that! I don't really "dream" of logging, but if I did, I'm pretty sure it would involve something like being transported out into the middle of nowhere and logging. Imagine the sights and smells of timber country like that, the wildlife...and wondering when the last person passed through the area. Awesome!



Hey sport hows it goin bro? lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> If you send to tickets.. one for me and one for roberte .. We'll watch you cut the tree and video it (strictly for educational purposes) and we could be moral support. Go busted go busted go busted go..........



ok, but no tea


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> If you send to tickets.. one for me and one for roberte .. We'll watch you cut the tree and video it (strictly for educational purposes) and we could be moral support. Go busted go busted go busted go..........



nah you 2 would cut the thing when I was up it ........just to post it as "Flying Scotsman"


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> maybe you could just set it on fire



It's an Elm lol they burn like mold in a graveyard lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> ok, but no tea



It ok we got coffee lol ......I'll even dirty a cup for ya lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> nah you 2 would cut the thing when I was up it ........just to post it as "Flying Scotsman"



no sir/maam , talking junk is one thing

cut time is cut time, too much riding on it


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> nah you 2 would cut the thing when I was up it ........just to post it as "Flying Scotsman"





NO why would we do that ......(crosses fingers) lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> nah you 2 would cut the thing when I was up it ........just to post it as "Flying Scotsman"



I wanna go too! LOL! Scotland sounds cool!! When should we be ready???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> just to post it as "Flying Scotsman"



sidebar ?
is it still called a Dutchman in Holland?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> no sir/maam , talking junk is one thing
> 
> cut time is cut time, too much riding on it



yup my ass lol


but you 2 want a vacation we'll put ya up


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> yup my ass lol
> 
> 
> but you 2 want a vacation we'll put ya up



ok


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> sidebar ?
> is it still called a Dutchman in Holland?



LOL I ain't in Holland ..........The flying |Scotsman actually was a very famous East Coast mainline steam loco


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> ok



6hr flight from JFK......well depending on the wind lol


----------



## jrcat

I put the scotsman quote in my sig lol .....


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> 6hr flight from JFK......well depending on the wind lol



to glasgow ? or edinburgh


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> yup my ass lol
> 
> 
> but you 2 want a vacation we'll put ya up



serial??? Don't you mean 3... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I put the scotsman quote in my sig lol .....



Hey lol this sod could make me fly even without you 2 lol


----------



## twochains

slayer- you still catchin' up?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> serial??? Don't you mean 3... :msp_sneaky:


you can come too... might as well get TS in on it too lol


bustedup said:


> Hey lol this sod could make me fly even without you 2 lol


what the heck is a "sod" over here sod is grass.... and if grass makes you fly then I want to know what grass that is ...lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> serial??? Don't you mean 3... :msp_sneaky:



ok 3 but 2 of ya sharing lol leave it up to you guys who that be lol


Edinburgh Jr.........actually you can fly direct from Newark but wouldn't recommend that route best one is JFK-Dublin-Edinburgh .......done it so many times I could walk those airports blindfolded lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> you can come too... might as well get TS in on it too lol
> 
> what the heck is a "sod" over here sod is grass.... and if grass makes you fly then I want to know what grass that is ...lol



for sod read dork lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ok 3 but 2 of ya sharing lol leave it up to you guys who that be lol
> 
> 
> Edinburgh Jr.........actually you can fly direct from Newark but wouldn't recommend that route best one is JFK-Dublin-Edinburgh .......done it so many times I could walk those airports blindfolded lol



I dont share lol .....I could walk Niagra , dullas, O'Hare, and Tampa blindfolded.. Been to atlanta a few times and LAX once .


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I dont share lol .....I could walk Niagra , dullas, O'Hare, and Tampa blindfolded.. Been to atlanta a few times and LAX once .



well EDIN and DUB are easy lol..........one terminal and one exit door lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> for sod read dork lol



Um Dork? lol 


Dork | Define Dork at Dictionary.com


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Um Dork? lol
> 
> 
> Dork | Define Dork at Dictionary.com



Um yup it a bit of the second definition lol


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Dang it! I have lost 2 or 3 pics of the sycamore and the spring...oh well I will be in there again 2moro. Beautiful spring though...clean sand, but damn it was stinkin' like a mess of cotton mouths



TC, your pictures from a day or so ago made me think "Snakes" :msp_scared:. Are your woods loaded with them? Ron

PS to all. You type faster than I can read. Makes me wonder if you're really office workers posing as loggers. Post some more pictures so I'll know.


----------



## RandyMac

rwoods said:


> PS to all. You type faster than I can read. Makes me wonder if you're really office workers posing as loggers. Post some more pictures so I'll know.



We know they are all girls, but we humor them.


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> We know they are all girls, but we humor them.




I have to differ there I definitely a boy


----------



## bustedup

Randy do you per chance have any pics of co-dominant's and the way you dropped em to give TC an idea of how ya deal with em (my way prolly ain't right or safe)


thanks


----------



## twochains

Yes Sir, we have alot of snakes in the woods. I saw 4 rattlesnake beds the other day...only thing different was they weren't at the base of ERC, they were beside pine...to me that's odd. I had a copperhead the other day leaving from he base of a red oak I was cutting. Today I took some pics of a spring that have disappeared somehow...I believe w/o a doubt that the strong smell in the air was a wad of cotton mouths, they have quite a odor to them.

My next tract of timber I am moving to over in the mountains, normally has ALOT of "cane breaks" AKA timber rattlesnakes. The tract is currently over-run with wild hogs and so far the ERC crew has not seen any snakes...actually no lizards or nothing due to the hogs. I have caught several large cane-breaks and pygmy rattlers while back roading in Fall evenings. The ONLY snakes you see on the pavement in the Fall evenings are hot...rattlesnakes and copperheads. To clear up me catching some...I used to house multi species of snakes (5) being hot and had (7) species of monitor lizards and a 4ft caiman. Pretty well versed on the creepy crawly thingys.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Randy do you per chance have any pics of co-dominant's and the way you dropped em to give TC an idea of how ya deal with em (my way prolly ain't right or safe)
> 
> 
> thanks



Thanks busted! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Thanks busted! LOL!



Why??? 

Randy or Gogolit will have pics more than likely ..........and I don't (they stateside and got burnt) want you copying me if I get pics of the stick I was yakking about. Way better to learn from better examples.


Gogolit if ya watching if you could help would be much obliged


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> We know they are all girls, but we humor them.



RandyMac- what is with the hole in that tree?? Is that something you guys cut in there?

...gurls....


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> RandyMac- what is with the hole in that tree?? Is that something you guys cut in there?
> 
> ...gurls....



First or second photo?


----------



## rwoods

RandyMac, out of deference to my favorite retired forester I used a gender neutral description - not that I wasn't thinking different. 

TC, I hate and fear snakes. My mother repeatedly drilled two things into her boys - "Look both ways before crossing the road or a log truck will kill you." and "Look before you step over a log or a rattlesnake will kill you." Funny and sad how neither made the top of the list of dangers I taught my girls to watch out for. 

Ron


----------



## 2dogs

bustedup said:


> Why???
> 
> Randy or Gogolit will have pics more than likely ..........and I don't (they stateside and got burnt) want you copying me if I get pics of the stick I was yakking about. Way better to learn from better examples.
> 
> 
> Gogolit if ya watching if you could help would be much obliged



Yep all co-dominant trunks are felled the same way. I read that on the internet. Plus I have a big brain.

Isn't it time you kids gave mom her computer back?


----------



## bustedup

2dogs said:


> Yep all co-dominant trunks are felled the same way. I read that on the internet. Plus I have a big brain.
> 
> Isn't it time you kids gave mom her computer back?



sorry I upset ya my apologies


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> First or second photo?



First.


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> RandyMac, out of deference to my favorite retired forester I used a gender neutral description - not that I wasn't thinking different.
> 
> TC, I hate and fear snakes. My mother repeatedly drilled two things into her boys - "Look both ways before crossing the road or a log truck will kill you." and "Look before you step over a log or a rattlesnake will kill you." Funny and sad how neither made the top of the list of dangers I taught my girls to watch out for.
> 
> Ron



I have such a copperhead problem at my house...I get 4 or 5 hounds a year bit and I kill another 10 a year on average inside the dogs chain circles. The exposed rocky ground directly behind my house good hiding places I guess. The pygmy rattler is what scares me the most...they are very small and their rattlers are tiny and almost silent. They pack quite the punch also...I fed one a mouse, instant paralysis to the bite side of the mouse. The cane breaks will let you know they are there generally, but the fact that they ambush squirrels at the base of trees makes them the most dangerous to loggers that cut on the Forest Service side of the river.


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> First.



That was a burnt out Redwood with maybe 2/3rds of the outside shell remaining, it is common to find such things and a test of skill to fall.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> That was a burnt out Redwood with maybe 2/3rds of the outside shell remaining, it is common to find such things and a test of skill to fall.



I would imagine! Those pics of that huge timber you been posting up are incredible! Greatly appreciate seeing them.


----------



## 2dogs

RandyMac said:


> That was a burnt out Redwood with maybe 2/3rds of the outside shell remaining, it is common to find such things and a test of skill to fall.



I had two goose pen redwood trees like that on my to do list. One about 6' dbh and the other 4' dbh. Both "were" considered hazard trees (and both are a challenge to fall). But politics has gotten in the way. The trees are now considered to valuable a resource to fall and Cal Fire and the County won't sign off the permit even though the forester did recommended they come down. If they sign the permit I think we will get protesters even though there is a 5 mile hike to get there.

I just spent 4 days in the Sierras falling dead pines and firs. I had one spin on the stump due to limbs and fall 45 degrees from where it should have. I spun on the bar actually but I managed to hold onto the saw.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey tc, great pics. I see you getting on with the Humboldt. throws um off perty don't it. sweet gum on that load?


----------



## bustedup

It was a good load bro.......good to see your labour getting hauled out


----------



## twochains

Thanks man! That humbolt is all we ever were allowed to use in ERC....we just didn't know it had a name! :msp_biggrin: Ya know, I been throwin in a few conventionals during the day lately. Do you use them much? I used the conventional after a heavy rain to try and keep above the sand that has jumped up the stump. 

There was some gum in th first load today...I don't think there was any on the load in the pic though. Hey I ran across a dozen Males down in there! All small so I'm near an old house place er something. I am assuming the parent trees might be on the other side of the fence. All these Maples were I think "soft" Maples??? Real slick light color bark.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> It was a good load bro.......good to see your labour getting hauled out



I had a little talk with the skidder OP early this morning...down in the bottom of that hollar! I think that caught him off guard pretty bad, funny how little chats away from any witnesses will humble a fellow...He is so behind now that he has no choice but to haul tail.


----------



## roberte

hey busted,
I slid the legends comments by


----------



## bustedup

2dogs said:


> Yep all co-dominant trunks are felled the same way. I read that on the internet. Plus I have a big brain.
> 
> Isn't it time you kids gave mom her computer back?



Sorry to disappoint ya but mom don't need the comp..........and where pray tell ya read the info I'd like to know so I can learn something ........and sorry again I ain't no KID. 


I am not gonna argue but if ya want to I'll exchange messages in private with ya 



sorry Golgogit if this upsets but only asked for help and hey got told the above


----------



## jrcat

Sorry fellas I was on an anti narcissism thing for a minute. Some people are just so into themselves I guess. Soft maple you say TC? Did you buy some?


----------



## RandyMac

bustedup said:


> Sorry to disappoint ya but mom don't need the comp..........and where pray tell ya read the info I'd like to know so I can learn something ........and sorry again I ain't no KID.
> 
> 
> I am not gonna argue but if ya want to I'll exchange messages in private with ya
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Gologit if this upsets but only asked for help and hey got told the above



Buck up buttercup.

Nothing to worry about here, just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Sorry fellas I was on an anti narcissism thing for a minute. Some people are just so into themselves I guess. Soft maple you say TC? Did you buy some?



how do you feel now


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Thanks man! That humbolt is all we ever were allowed to use in ERC....we just didn't know it had a name! :msp_biggrin: Ya know, I been throwin in a few conventionals during the day lately. Do you use them much? I used the conventional after a heavy rain to try and keep above the sand that has jumped up the stump.
> 
> There was some gum in th first load today...I don't think there was any on the load in the pic though. Hey I ran across a dozen Males down in there! All small so I'm near an old house place er something. I am assuming the parent trees might be on the other side of the fence. All these Maples were I think "soft" Maples??? Real slick light color bark.



yea, I didn't know it had a name either. I take the notch{or not} as I feel to. whatever the tree needs to go where I want. if it really nice to the ground i'll cut low n take little notch. jus depends no two the same. bark on them top trees of load looked diff. they all oak?


----------



## jrcat

This is interesting...the largest known living soft maple is 16 ft in diameter at chest height.

Acer rubrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> how do you feel now



just fine lol thanks for asking lol


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> Buck up buttercup.
> 
> Nothing to worry about here, just keep on keepin' on.



Hope the guy got outta that one .........


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> just fine lol thanks for asking lol



yo big foot lol


----------



## jrcat

yo little foot lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hey busted,
> I slid the legends comments by



omg you refrained lol go get more JW it soothes ya obviously lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> This is interesting...the largest known living soft maple is 16 ft in diameter at chest height.
> 
> Acer rubrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



that what we have here, silver once in a while. crooked short pallet stock


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> omg you refrained lol go get more JW it soothes ya obviously lol



I missed something lol its easy for me to do with my small brain.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that what we have here, silver once in a while. crooked short pallet stock



I cut some softs that were 36'' dbh 2 winters back.. went for veneer. $2.50 a foot . but that was exceptional stuff. pure white on the small end and %5 heart on the big end. Not to often you come across Soft maple that nice.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I cut some softs that were 36'' dbh 2 winters back.. went for veneer. $2.50 a foot . but that was exceptional stuff. pure white on the small end and %5 heart on the big end. Not to often you come across Soft maple that nice.



ha! vneer swamp maple. send them guys my way I gonna get rich :tongue2: :jester:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha! vneer swamp maple. send them guys my way I gonna get rich :tongue2: :jester:



I fear ya might not lol..........dunno many cutters that get rich lol........but there is the lotto I guess lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Sorry fellas I was on an anti narcissism thing for a minute. Some people are just so into themselves I guess. Soft maple you say TC? Did you buy some?



No, I didn't buy any...I ran across it in that hollar I'm cutting in. All Maple around here was planted around old house places. I am going to take a guess at the 30's or 40's era. I have a theory that the CCC guys may have brought it in to this area when they had all their camps over in the NF.


----------



## treeslayer2003

next time I get a nice one, might get some sawed up ta see what it looks like


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> I have such a copperhead problem at my house...I get 4 or 5 hounds a year bit and I kill another 10 a year on average inside the dogs chain circles. The exposed rocky ground directly behind my house good hiding places I guess. The pygmy rattler is what scares me the most...they are very small and their rattlers are tiny and almost silent. They pack quite the punch also...I fed one a mouse, instant paralysis to the bite side of the mouse. The cane breaks will let you know they are there generally, but the fact that they ambush squirrels at the base of trees makes them the most dangerous to loggers that cut on the Forest Service side of the river.



TC, maybe you should get you some piney woods rooters. Of course, that might be swapping one problem for another. Eliminating their prey could be another solution. 

I've never seen a pygmy rattler in the wild. And despite my mother's fears I have never run across a rattler except on or along a road. Seen some bigs ones though. When I was in grade school I was riding with my mother and she ran over the biggest rattler I have ever seen. She backed up several times until she wounded it enough to hold it at bay while she sought help from the two men manning the fire tower. Using a pitch fork they stretched it across the county road to get some idea of its size. It went from the edge to the second yellow line. It was huge - probably 7 feet plus long and 8 inches or more across. Being a part of the polite society of the day, they told my mother that they could get $2 a foot for it at the Ross Allen Institute and asked her if they could have it as if it were something dear to her. Shoot, she would have given them our grocery money for killing it. They tossed it in the back of the State Power Wagon and left smiling big. I had two rattler skins each just over 6 feet from snakes that my dad killed while logging but I had to part with them when I married.

Ron

Another ps to all: Despite all the ribbing you regulars get, your attitude and openness are appreciated. I see some questions being asked here and on other logging sub-forums that probably would not have been asked before. And yes, no one really believes that you think one size fits all.


----------



## jrcat

this is the SM along side my driveway its a big boy


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I fear ya might not lol..........dunno many cutters that get rich lol........but there is the lotto I guess lol



oh, i'm starting on my second million now......gave up on the first :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> next time I get a nice one, might get some sawed up ta see what it looks like



It depends on growing conditions. When it has to fight for sun light it grows straight and tall but if on wet ground it gets wormy if on dry or gravel ground the worms wont be present. If in swampy ground its like giant red brush with multiple stems growing from one stump. Ive seen some on the allegheny river with 5 to 10 20" diameter stems ....


----------



## treeslayer2003

he a big one cat. rwoods my pop so afraid of snakes he used ta quit march go back oct. we got a few copper heads, mostly black snakes.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> he a big one cat. rwoods my pop so afraid of snakes he used ta quit march go back oct. we got a few copper heads, mostly black snakes.



13ft in diameter... not to shabby lol. We have some rattlers in NY but not in my area... east of here next county over.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It depends on growing conditions. When it has to fight for sun light it grows straight and tall but if on wet ground it gets wormy if on dry or gravel ground the worms wont be present. If in swampy ground its like giant red brush with multiple stems growing from one stump. Ive seen some on the allegheny river with 5 to 10 20" diameter stems ....



they can get big here, won't grow on good ground very well. gotta be jus right ta get good ones. 
I have cut some whoppers, but mostly they a crooked hollow mess.


----------



## jrcat

A lot of the swamp growers here get sawn into blocking and RR ties. Cab be bought on the cheap. $100 per thousand standing.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> 13ft in diameter... not to shabby lol. We have some rattlers in NY but not in my area... east of here next county over.



you sure that not 13' circumference???


----------



## twochains

rwoods-Funny you mention "piney rooters", some dog running buddies and I had a cattle pot load of them tear out and find their way to the forest! Ha! They were the real deal too, I think they were originally trapped in Georgia. I used to raise a bunch of wild hogs had (37) head and all their pigs. You can spot a "piney rooter" from a mile away...look more similar to rats than ones with a little bit of Russian in them.

Thanks for your p.s. comment also Sir! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

man I ain't bought no timber that cheap in a while. saw timber starts at 125 here and I bet you get more for it. prices crazy here.


----------



## twochains

I have to hit the hay! Gonna kick the chickens off their roost in the morning! Ya'll behave! Cheers!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I have to hit the hay! Gonna kick the chickens off their roost in the morning! Ya'll behave! Cheers!



stay safe bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I have to hit the hay! Gonna kick the chickens off their roost in the morning! Ya'll behave! Cheers!



take it easy man


----------



## bustedup

I'll catch y'all later too match sticks are no working no more


y'all stay safe


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you sure that not 13' circumference???



I dont know . Yeah it is circumference.


----------



## jrcat

Im off guys.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I'll catch y'all later too match sticks are no working no more
> 
> 
> y'all stay safe



later busted

nite cat


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I dont know . Yeah it is circumference.



LOL just 13' dia is kinda big lol .....13' cir be about 4' dia (slightly bigger)


----------



## bustedup

be safe Jr catch ya tomoz .....ok


----------



## rwoods

My dad regularly brought us rattles home. He skinned a few. He respected them but like most he wanted everyone of them dead. My mother is the one who drilled fear into us. I had nightmares until my late twenties about being trapped by rattlers and cotton mouths. It didn't help that while I was in first grade a six grader got bit by a rattle snake just a few feet off school grounds and almost lost an arm due to the venum and the tourniquet. Nor that we were taught beginnning in first grade how to use a tourniquet and the now determined useless snake bite kit where you cut an "x" over each puncture and suck the poison out. Copperheads seem to be the most predominant poisonous snake here in upper East Tennessee. Timber rattlers next. Plenty of rat "black" snakes as well.

Ron


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> be safe Jr catch ya tomoz .....ok



Im sure someone will tell me how moronic I am for that mistake on the size of that tree. ohwell personally I dont care.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im sure someone will tell me how moronic I am for that mistake on the size of that tree. ohwell personally I dont care.



it no big deal man, jus a word malfunction. we know what ya meant


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, pop had me scared ta death of snakes. till cut a piece full of copperheads. I had ta get over it or quit, killed a dozen with a pine limb. I aint too scared of um no more but I don't like um.


----------



## rwoods

TC, my younger brother (who wanted to be a cowboy but ended that career because he was spending more time on a treeskidder pulling a chopper in the scrub than on a horse) brought home a young wild boar that they had trapped. I helped put it in a large dog pen made out of woven horse fencing. It would charge the fence repeatedly straight at you. It didn't seem to mind its busted snout. Even a crazed wild cow will back off after a run or two but not this thing. It upended a 100 pound dog house and rolled it down its back in one of its charges. Tossed a 12" by 4' pine log like it was nothing. I believe I would rather take on a bear twice its weight. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> TC, my younger brother (who wanted to be a cowboy but ended that career because he was spending more time on a treeskidder pulling a chopper in the scrub than on a horse) brought home a young wild boar that they had trapped. I helped put it in a large dog pen made out of woven horse fencing. It would charge the fence repeatedly straight at you. It didn't seem to mind its busted snout. Even a crazed wild cow will back off after a run or two but not this thing. It upended a 100 pound dog house and rolled it down its back in one of its charges. Tossed a 12" by 4' pine log like it was nothing. I believe I would rather take on a bear twice its weight. Ron



gimme a tin hat a spear, and turn me loose on it always wanted to go medieval boar hunting, crazy I know but if ya pulled it of and lived to tell about it...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> gimme a tin hat a spear, and turn me loose on it always wanted to go medieval boar hunting, crazy I know but if ya pulled it of and lived to tell about it...


 
Try it with a gun first, 230 lbs on the hoof, last one I shot.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



Nice, yes sir.
The hand gun pig hunt.
Then comes the knife


----------



## bitzer

jrcat said:


> This is interesting...the largest known living soft maple is 16 ft in diameter at chest height.
> 
> Acer rubrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's circumference. Its around 5ft diameter. I'll bet theres bigger out there. I cut soft maple all the time. A lot on this job. Its rare to cut a big one and have it sound with a light heart. Bushels up like a sum##### though.


----------



## bitzer

This count for co-dominant?









Clint- sometimes its a lot faster to throw a conventional (Saginaw) face in. Especially in big hard maple or anything with a big swelled butt and high root flare.

View attachment 299034


----------



## ropensaddle

roberte said:


> Try it with a gun first, 230 lbs on the hoof, last one I shot.



I have a friend that hunts them with knife his biggest was 500 lbs! They bay em with cataholla and pits then two of them grab the hind legs and walk em into trailer or the third cuts its throat with his Arkansas tooth pick.


----------



## jrcat

Treesslayer delete you PM's


----------



## jrcat

I dont know TS Still cant send you a pm.


----------



## treeslayer2003

darn bolt fingers don't always do as brain tells um


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> darn bolt fingers don't always do as brain tells um



I hear ya there.. I've got big hands... they dont always do what I'm tellin them lol


----------



## jrcat

Mornin Roberte ..... have you cup of JW coffee yet?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Mornin Roberte ..... have you cup of JW coffee yet?



good day sir,
not yet but, working on it :msp_smile:


----------



## roberte

jrcat, you still waiting on the rain, or you gonna go fill your pockets with sawdust


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> good day sir,
> not yet but, working on it :msp_smile:



greetings


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> greetings



good day to you too, sir/maam


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> good day to you too, sir/maam



good day youngling


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> jrcat, you still waiting on the rain, or you gonna go fill your pockets with sawdust



Niether.... going to go get my hands greasy.


----------



## jrcat

Hey Roberte. How does this "rep" thing work and what is it?


----------



## bustedup

hey TS how's ya buddy?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> hey TS how's ya buddy?



it raining it's butt off. I in between shop work n bank work, thought i'd see what up here.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> it raining it's butt off. I in between shop work n bank work, thought i'd see what up here.



well I'm grumpy lol .......I can't get a decent bar for the saw I just had rebuilt .....nor a skip chain either ....they so backward here lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

no dealer here knows what a skip chain is either. that why I order every thing off inet.


----------



## bustedup

even of the net over here they only wanna sell ya reels of skip lol............I ain't got my kit here to do chains


----------



## treeslayer2003

shipping bad here to there?


----------



## bustedup

lol the shipping ain't to bad but the import duty runs at 22.5% .......this is the land of high high tax lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's high! guess it iligel if one was ta send ya a "care package"


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's high! guess it iligel if one was ta send ya a "care package"



No that ok I used to get FIL to ship stuff but he 79 now and getting around these days ain't easy for him. I'll find one lol just need to moan at the suppliers more lol


----------



## bustedup

Oh ya would really freak at gas prices lol.......they run at round $12-$15 a gallon lol


----------



## twochains

Hey hey troops!


----------



## bustedup

Hey TC how's ya???


----------



## treeslayer2003

jus a thought,lol. what do you like any how? i'll run stihl but prefer Oregon jg. loved Windsor bars.
con't find um now jus run stihl.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Oh ya would really freak at gas prices lol.......they run at round $12-$15 a gallon lol



:msp_scared: there goes the last of ya profit


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> jus a thought,lol. what do you like any how? i'll run stihl but prefer Oregon jg. loved Windsor bars.
> con't find um now jus run stihl.



I got sugihara big bars in NC lol.........Windsor are cool ......I'll get an oregon wiggle stick (36") over here for round $100


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, no rain there?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> :msp_scared: there goes the last of ya profit



LOL now ya really see why I'm a wanting back home lol ......even pak of cigs are $9 lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I got sugihara big bars in NC lol.........Windsor are cool ......I'll get an oregon wiggle stick (36") over here for round $100



guess i'll havta try one, hear so much bout um


----------



## bustedup

Where my FIL is (looking after our place) in NC they under flood watch


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> LOL now ya really see why I'm a wanting back home lol ......even pak of cigs are $9 lol



that why I make my own


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess i'll havta try one, hear so much bout um



They are much stiffer when you running 36" plus which does help ......but they is high priced lol I priced one here and nearly passed out lol they wanted over $360 for a 24"


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that why I make my own



Oh ya can't buy big bags of tobacco here lol.......biggest is ........wait for it 2oz lmao


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like nc almost outa da storm now. we getting pounded, jus across del. line ain't even rainin. 
man says Ireland get this nex week. how can they say that when don't even know what it do here tomarrow


----------



## bustedup

If paddy land gonna get it then very soon after we prolly will ....but depends on the jet stream lol


----------



## twochains

*RandyMac*

Randy, I think we use the same type pistol. Black hawk .357 mag with 38's...

My up close and personal hog hunting gear and the good catch dog to hold 'em.

View attachment 299099
View attachment 299100


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Randy, I think we use the same type pistol. Black hawk .357 mag with 38's...
> 
> My up close and personal hog hunting gear and the good catch dog to hold 'em.
> 
> View attachment 299099
> View attachment 299100



cool.....I'm gonna call ya Mr TC from now on lol


----------



## twochains

LOL! You fellas have as good a day as me? :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> looks like nc almost outa da storm now. we getting pounded, jus across del. line ain't even rainin.
> man says Ireland get this nex week. how can they say that when don't even know what it do here tomarrow



FIL was just online saying heat gonna be in the 90's in next couple of days.......hope the storm well thru by then or twisters will be next


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> LOL! You fellas have as good a day as me? :msp_w00t:



No I'm grumpy lol and TS wet so I'd guess not lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> FIL was just online saying heat gonna be in the 90's in next couple of days.......hope the storm well thru by then or twisters will be next



yer place close to the coast huh, not that far from here


----------



## twochains

We need some rain! Woods are dry as a popcorn fart already!


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> gimme a tin hat a spear, and turn me loose on it always wanted to go medieval boar hunting, crazy I know but if ya pulled it of and lived to tell about it...





ropensaddle said:


> I have a friend that hunts them with knife his biggest was 500 lbs! They bay em with cataholla and pits then two of them grab the hind legs and walk em into trailer or the third cuts its throat with his Arkansas tooth pick.



In the late seventies, a former employer of mine hunted wild hogs in Florida with a knife. He thought he was a pretty bad dude when it came to hunting until the day he grabbed a black bear cub from behind and that little critter did a move that would make a sideshow contortionist proud and laid into his chest with both hind feet. Ron


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yer place close to the coast huh, not that far from here



Cumberland co not far from Bragg


----------



## twochains

I gotta grad something to eat...I got all in a hurry today and I forgot to eat lunch, heat got my sandwich! Be back in a bit!


----------



## bustedup

rwoods said:


> In the late seventies, a former employer of mine hunted wild hogs in Florida with a knife. He thought he was a pretty bad dude when it came to hunting until the day he grabbed a black bear cub from behind and that little critter did a move that would make a sideshow contortionist proud and laid into his chest with both hind feet. Ron



Randy hunts panthers with a hatchet .......and guess what lost lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, ya can have this water, I don't need it! busted, wenever ya get back give us a shout


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I gotta grad something to eat...I got all in a hurry today and I forgot to eat lunch, heat got my sandwich! Be back in a bit!



Your needing to slow down young un .......you gonna burn ya self out


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, ya can have this water, I don't need it! busted, wenever ya get back give us a shout



will def do that......we prolly relocate tho .....been offered places in WV, TN and KY


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Your needing to slow down young un .......you gonna burn ya self out



you right on that


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> will def do that......we prolly relocate tho .....been offered places in WV, TN and KY



ya do like da souf don't ya. wv not far, I got kin in tn


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya do like da souf don't ya. wv not far, I got kin in tn



Yep love the South lol .......it very like here just warmer lol and cheaper


----------



## bustedup

I got kin in OR but haven't been up there for must be 10 years since the Old man passed and we brought him back here


----------



## twochains

So you boys want to hear something weird?


----------



## bustedup

OK lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya killin me

property marker


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I got kin in OR but haven't been up there for must be 10 years since the Old man passed and we brought him back here



so yer pop logged?


----------



## bustedup

a body lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so yer pop logged?



sorry old man was gramps lol and yep he did


----------



## treeslayer2003

I mean, did he cut timber too


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I mean, did he cut timber too



Both my grandads did one here one there lol.....my Dad did too but over here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

so you got saw dust in yer viens too. sorry to sound surprised, jus don,t think logger where ya from

guess people don't think logger around here for that matter


----------



## bustedup

LOL grew up both sides of pond lol .......oh there were a lot of cutters over here at one time we had 4 mills (small ones) all within 10 miles of here not including the estates own mill lol.......


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> LOL grew up both sides of pond lol .......oh there were a lot of cutters over here at one time we had 4 mills (small ones) all within 10 miles of here not including the estates own mill lol.......



that is interesting, wonder how far back it goes in my family. hate ta sound ignorant but always thought rocky hills over there. ya know highlands. tc killin me


----------



## bustedup

My grandfathers were born one in 1897 the other 1915


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that is interesting, wonder how far back it goes in my family. hate ta sound ignorant but always thought rocky hills over there. ya know highlands. tc killin me



Hey TC this ain't Perry Mason lol ya killin us lol so spill da beans bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

maybe tc's lo lost a bag of snakes back there


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> LOL slayer...
> 
> Ok so Tuesday morning as I was fixin to hike in he just off the cuff said maybe you'll find that pot of gold. I just laughed it off like anyone else would and went on to work. I told him about finding signs of people stacking rocks years and years ago, and I told him about the spring and the old dim lit wagon road that I took a pic of and posted yesterday. Wednesday he said something like did ya find any Indian burial grounds...as he was laughing. I just went on with it not paying much attention. Yesterday he said something else which I just laughed off not paying no mind. Then this morning as I was leaving he said well maybe you'll find a cave today to look in. I stopped and turned towards him and was thinking to myself..."Ok, this is too many times he mentioned things like this". I asked him what he was talking about. I wear a head lamp on my hard hat at all times due to the fact that I cave as often as possible. I figured he was just messin' wit me. However I have asked every LO I have ever cut on if they have any caves, this LO said No originally. What is he thinking???
> 
> Ok so I got to thinking that he thinks there is something on his place right?? I am getting close to it and he is in his way asking just to see my reaction. Well the cave is here! I will be near it within 2 days of cutting.
> 
> Rumor has it that Jesse James hid loot in our area. I here this crap all the time. Actualy no a guy that found a full on Civil War cannon in his cave 2 miles from where I am cutting. Bushwackers hid stuff all the time.
> 
> So...why is he asking about Indian burial grounds??? No that I think of it he asked yesterday if I found any Indian mounds! I don't really know what to think about it, however the closer I get to where he thinks it is the more little things he says.
> 
> The skidder OP's girlie was there this morning when he asked about the cave, she says it is supposed to have ALOT of gold in it but no one can find it! Oh the suspense!



well if ya find a cannon ........don't look down the barrel lol .........the rest hmmm burial grounds may cause ya grief in a way as I'd suspect some may wanna investigate that.......gold lol well maybe but think that might have walked ........however if ya find the lost gold of the CSA you'll be on the news lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

sounds like talk ta me man. could be some artifacts around, that'd be interesting tho. take pics unless there is pot a gold tell no one....... cept me. :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

and me ...oh and Jr lol 


Did the james boys make it your way???


----------



## treeslayer2003

best I found was a blowed up steam engine beside a mill hole. I have the saw blade


----------



## twochains

So out of all the stories I have heard...this one is just odd! This man is very quiet type guy and a straight shooter. I always pay attention to my surroundings but I am gonna be paying a little closer attention from now on. 

I found an Indian burial grounds while hog hunting over in the NF. The Fish and Game guys have begged me to show them where it is...I won't ever show them. I have only carried a couple people up there with me. It is a 2 hour hike up tough mountains...there is 7 waterfalls, caves, bluff shelters, a blown up moonshine still...and of course Indian remains stuck in crevaces in bluff walls and one woman buried in an upright in a fetal position. So it ain't like there haven't been Indians here er nothin...and bushwackers were prevelent int he hill country due to all the caves around here.

I can't get this deal of my mind...Am I going to find something?? How come the LO couldn't find it? He is older kinda heavy set man, maybe he knows I will have covered the area more than any one else...

Skidder OP's girlie said she thinks he bought the place for what he thought was on it... who knows...but I will be lookin'!


----------



## bustedup

eh just remember ta watch the sticks rather than be thinking what there lol


----------



## bustedup

there stories all over around here bout charlie's gold etc .......I think really it what these days the intel boys would call mis information to keep the enemy a guessing lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'd be descrete about it, if ya find sumptin. I let slip bout a grave stone from 1680s. apparently it a sea capt. of some importance. historians buged me but I refused ta show um outta respect for the lo. prolly they overrun her property n tell her what ta do.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> well if ya find a cannon ........don't look down the barrel lol .........the rest hmmm burial grounds may cause ya grief in a way as I'd suspect some may wanna investigate that.......gold lol well maybe but think that might have walked ........however if ya find the lost gold of the CSA you'll be on the news lol



During the War the bushwackers hid all kinds of stuff. Yes the James gang was rumored to have come through neighboring counties. I knoe exactly where a CSA stash spot was...was! We had amilitia group near me that called themselves the CSA. But it was Confederate States of America. They went by Covenant the Sword and the Arm of the Lord. They got busted up like 10 years ago but they still around in hiding.

slayer- I know, I know...lots of talk...but why has he been dropping little tid bits to me? He thinks I am getting near something.


----------



## bustedup

If something found here they shut things down and the arch guys move in lol......they open casted round here bout 20 years ago (I falled the trees before they dug) anyways they came across old workings with old read lamps etc and monks graves so they were shut down for months


----------



## rwoods

Well, TC, I am glad you're still with us. I was beginning to think that you had just got to the point of spilling the old man's secret when a rare three fanged copperhead crawled from behind your monitor and nail you. As was said before don't let thoughts of gold compromise your safety. Hope you find something interesting. Ron


----------



## bustedup

rwoods said:


> Well, TC, I am glad you're still with us. I was beginning to think that you had just got to the point of spilling the old man's secret when a rare three fanged copperhead crawled from behind your monitor and nail you. As was said before don't let thoughts of gold compromise your safety. Hope you find something interesting. Ron



well said .....honestly TC don't get hung up on stories etc as they might well distract ya .......if ya wanna go searching then go when ya ain't falling


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 299103


wonder how much hart pine and big white oak this thing sawed up


----------



## twochains

busted- who did the monks turn out to be?

Wonder what they would have marked there stash with? 

Holy crap... I just remembered something I saw... I'm gone... I will check back in a bit

You guys stay out of trouble! Where jrcat??


Im out


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted- who did the monks turn out to be?
> 
> Wonder what they would have marked there stash with?
> 
> Holy crap... I just remembered something I saw... I'm gone... I will check back in a bit
> 
> You guys stay out of trouble! Where jrcat??
> 
> 
> Im out



Monks were ..........monks lol not uncommon round these parts lol



will you slow down young un your going a 1000 mile an hour lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

he gonna sleep 3 days when he does stop. lol sommin musta bite him, three fang copper head mebbe


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 299103
> 
> 
> wonder how much hart pine and big white oak this thing sawed up



That I bet cut a fair bit bro.......how old ya think it is ???


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'd say 100 or so, knowin the history here. grandfather born in 1890s like yers, pop said he worked with steam engines. hell, pop remembers steam locomotive when he was little.


----------



## bustedup

Jr well it friday night so prolly g/f night lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Jr well it friday night so prolly g/f night lol



more power to him. have some fun for us cat


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'd say 100 or so, knowin the history here. grandfather born in 1890s like yers, pop said he worked with steam engines. hell, pop remembers steam locomotive when he was little.



LOL I ridden on steam loco's lol the estate mill here was originally water powered ya can still see the lade they built to run it ........there are also cutters cabins scattered around the estate ......they in ruins but ya can see the imprints of them


----------



## treeslayer2003

lotta history here, more where you are. bugs me no one cares. hey they did fix up open to public an ol grist mill here. hand hewn beams in it. they say Washington's army got flour there. this a good thing, most been washed down river.


----------



## bustedup

whatreally screwed the timber industry over here was the first war .....so much was cut for the trenches and with the second coming so close well never really re-planted .....also really land is short here


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, I always wondered why trees don't jus come up everywhere. they say Greenland or Iceland I forget witch, was all trees till the Vikings cut um all. why they don't come back? climate change? 
I get what you say land to valuable fer trees there. here if jus leave it alone trees come up.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, I always wondered why trees don't jus come up everywhere. they say Greenland or Iceland I forget witch, was all trees till the Vikings cut um all. why they don't come back? climate change?
> I get what you say land to valuable fer trees there. here if jus leave it alone trees come up.



I think it was Greenland .......Shetland the same I guess after ya cut em all they can't re-seed themselves


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya would think they left sumpthin. but maybe not


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya would think they left sumpthin. but maybe not



I guess they really did clear cut lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I hate ta clear cut now, less it all mature I advise lo against it. better ta manage and get timber to a stair stepped stand. that way always have timber. there some pieces here nothing ever done, it all died at once. looks like someone cut to death but no it jus all got ol at the same time. now start from scratch.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I hate ta clear cut now, less it all mature I advise lo against it. better ta manage and get timber to a stair stepped stand. that way always have timber. there some pieces here nothing ever done, it all died at once. looks like someone cut to death but no it jus all got ol at the same time. now start from scratch.



I agree ....unfortunately getting folks to understand management ain't easy lol........most see $$$$ and ££££ signs and just wanna cash in


----------



## treeslayer2003

your right, fortunately los like the one I workin with now, plan for the future. just as his father and my father managed the property, now he and I are doing the same. his kids or he even will have a nice stand in 20 or so years. and the saplings coming up now in 50. should have been this way all along


----------



## bustedup

Long term thinking is the way to go.......granted sometimes it hard when times get tough but in the end it will pay off


----------



## bustedup

A question.....where do you guys seethe future of logging going .....short......medium.......long term


----------



## northmanlogging

wasn't loggers that cleared Ireland, Scotland, Norway, Iceland, et. Twas sheep and Cromwell (ireland any ways...). Farmers cut the trees or let the sheep pasture in wood lots, and the sheep ate everything down to the ground causing massive erosion. That why the west of Ireland is mostly just rocks and pikeys, nothing else there 

(travelers, tinkers, tinners, gypsys, crooks, bums whatever... people what live in travel trailers...)


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> A question.....where do you guys seethe future of logging going .....short......medium.......long term



I see a move towards smaller outfits and smaller equipment, the big machines are getting spendy, diesel isn't cheap. So all these big feller bunches, huge skidders, massive loaders, chippers, processors will probably turn back into hand fallers, and line skidders, with a small loader and maybe a slasher... working smaller plots of land, good bye 300 acre jobs, think more along the lines of 5-10 and moving every couple few weeks or so

The big tower logging crews have nothing to fear from this since, most of the stuff they cut around here you just need big equipment, that and who is buying a new yarder for 1.5 million plus


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> A question.....where do you guys seethe future of logging going .....short......medium.......long term



I think the future is in selective harvest, where feasible anyways. they finely embrassing it here now. we been doin it for generations. they used ta say we wrong, now seems we were right all along. any were cut right 20-50 ago has good timber. 30-40 ol clear cuts still have stunted pulp.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> no dealer here knows what a skip chain is either. that why I order every thing off inet.



Maybe you need to tell them with a 2x4


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> I think the future is in selective harvest, where feasible anyways. they finely embrassing it here now. we been doin it for generations. they used ta say we wrong, now seems we were right all along. any were cut right 20-50 ago has good timber. 30-40 ol clear cuts still have stunted pulp.



I don't know man, depends largely on the type of forest, here if you want high dollar high quality Doug fir, ya gotta clear cut and then replant, hemlock and cedar not so much or spruce. The big leaf maples they just keep growing, cut em down, poison them, doesn't matter...

They went through and planted a boat load of hemlock many years ago, or just let it naturally go to seed, back when rayon was the it thing (rayon is made from hemlock fiber...) of coarse now nobody wants to wear it so we have a bunch of middle of the road hemlock of poor quality, and very little Doug Fir on private land... its a conundrum...

The east coast has different wood and different soil, so you's all get more hardwoods which do awesome in a stepped thinning/harvesting opperations. Hemlocks do better on thinning, but Dougs don't like it too much, spruce and cedar just grow to damn slow and in the strangest places to bother with thining. Besides whos buying spruce now anyway except the occasional luthier and wright bros fan...


----------



## tramp bushler

paccity said:


> hey glen , did you cut out of carol inlet back in 99? just wondering if this was you heading out to cut.



Nope, not me. I've never cut for the helicopters. I banged nails in 99 . In 2000 I cut for Dave Donneley at Whipple Crik. Then for Turn Mt Timber . In Kake. Then banged nails for the rest of the year.


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> I agree ....unfortunately getting folks to understand management ain't easy lol........most see $$$$ and ££££ signs and just wanna cash in



Sorry. But f()¢|< that. Turn er all into a clear cut.


----------



## tramp bushler

North man. The export market for spruce is still holding. For us anyway.


----------



## northmanlogging

yeah its doing alright, but I'm getting more for hemlock. Now if neighbor boy ever shows up and gives me the go ahead on them big Dougies...:tongue2: I could maybe take a week or two off... $850 plus for export more if they got tight grain... and the cedar is at $1100... hes got some of that two...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I don't know man, depends largely on the type of forest, here if you want high dollar high quality Doug fir, ya gotta clear cut and then replant, hemlock and cedar not so much or spruce. The big leaf maples they just keep growing, cut em down, poison them, doesn't matter...
> 
> They went through and planted a boat load of hemlock many years ago, or just let it naturally go to seed, back when rayon was the it thing (rayon is made from hemlock fiber...) of coarse now nobody wants to wear it so we have a bunch of middle of the road hemlock of poor quality, and very little Doug Fir on private land... its a conundrum...
> 
> The east coast has different wood and different soil, so you's all get more hardwoods which do awesome in a stepped thinning/harvesting opperations. Hemlocks do better on thinning, but Dougs don't like it too much, spruce and cedar just grow to damn slow and in the strangest places to bother with thining. Besides whos buying spruce now anyway except the occasional luthier and wright bros fan...



I know next ta nothing bout out there nm. thought ya'll did leave some tho. depends I guess. I did read something bout long leaf having ta go thru a fire. what they tried here was like further south, pine plantations. it didn't work very well. only on state property were they paid for pre commercial thinnings. private land owners wouldn't do it, those places wound up badly stunted with 500- 800 small trees per acre. I looked at a 60 year old replant that had been thinned once, they averadged 120ft that's ridiculos. pine that age should go 400-500. it jus didn't work well here.


----------



## twochains

My Son is on his way to chase some National points this evening!!! We are soooo excited! Colt is 10....wish him luck! 

View attachment 299179


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> My Son is on his way to chase some National points this evening!!! We are soooo excited! Colt is 10....wish him luck!
> 
> View attachment 299179



good luck colt, stay safe little bro


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> My Son is on his way to chase some National points this evening!!! We are soooo excited! Colt is 10....wish him luck!
> 
> View attachment 299179



Best of luck from the Cleveland airport! Headed home.


----------



## bitzer

I plan to be back in the same stands in 10-15 years. That's our target rotation on hardwood. Typically we take 30-40% of sawtimber and pulp every time. I'm constantly walking past trees that I'm like ####### it would be nice to cut em, but just got to keep the big picture in mind. Clear cutting sawtimber hardwood (unless for development) is just not going to happen in this state. Everyone remembers (from parents/grandparents) the northern 2/3 of the state was clear cut from about 1850-1920. Its an automatic. When I say logging people think clear cut. That left a bad taste.


----------



## treeslayer2003

same here bitz, people hate to see it. I do to. that's a fast rotation on the oak, must grow faster there. ya been able ta work or to wet? we jus got 5" my pine thickets out for a month now.


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> I see a move towards smaller outfits and smaller equipment, the big machines are getting spendy, diesel isn't cheap. So all these big feller bunches, huge skidders, massive loaders, chippers, processors will probably turn back into hand fallers, and line skidders, with a small loader and maybe a slasher... working smaller plots of land, good bye 300 acre jobs, think more along the lines of 5-10 and moving every couple few weeks or so
> 
> The big tower logging crews have nothing to fear from this since, most of the stuff they cut around here you just need big equipment, that and who is buying a new yarder for 1.5 million plus



I see what you are saying, but my guess is that how things are done in the northern part of my state is how they will end up just about everywhere. Dangle head cut to length on big Ponsees and John Deere processors. 8 wheeled forwarders with 7-8 cord payloads. Pretty much everything mechanized. There are a lot of lone wolf operators that cut/skid/haul their own wood to the yards. Either that or a three man crew. Processor/forwarder/trucker. Cranking out 200-400 cords per week kind of thing. I was told at an SFI cert meeting in April that I am becoming a specialized field. Very few hand cutters and really no one up and coming to grab the torch. That being said I should be able to demand more per thou a the mill when subbing right? The lumber mills are having a tough time finding suppliers and the paper mills that provide food service and specialty type paper products are going nuts.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> I see what you are saying, but my guess is that how things are done in the northern part of my state is how they will end up just about everywhere. Dangle head cut to length on big Ponsees and John Deere processors. 8 wheeled forwarders with 7-8 cord payloads. Pretty much everything mechanized. There are a lot of lone wolf operators that cut/skid/haul their own wood to the yards. Either that or a three man crew. Processor/forwarder/trucker. Cranking out 200-400 cords per week kind of thing. I was told at an SFI cert meeting in April that I am becoming a specialized field. Very few hand cutters and really no one up and coming to grab the torch. That being said I should be able to demand more per thou a the mill when subbing right? The lumber mills are having a tough time finding suppliers and the paper mills that provide food service and specialty type paper products are going nuts.



i'm kinda a niche logger to. lemme know how that getting more works, only place I get more is the grade buyer. he hates a feller buncher, says they create cracks in the butt log.


----------



## jrcat

Its the same here to Bitz very very few up and coming. A dying breed. TS no one wants veneer logs here from a hot saw either. A bar saw yes that doesnt seem to bother.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, he don't mind the bell if I can make the cuts line up. ya can't see the bar while operating


----------



## northmanlogging

Let the big boys get bigger... hand falling will never die, but diesel prices will continue to rise, and equipment prices will rise with it... I wonder where the line will be drawn.


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Let the big boys get bigger... hand falling will never die, but diesel prices will continue to rise, and equipment prices will rise with it... * I wonder where the line will* *be drawn*.



I guess that is the $60k question .........where the line will get drawn and if it'll push to many to the wall before it is drawn.


Hand fallers will always be needed .....machines still can't go everywhere, thankfully.....I'd guess where the wheels way come off is if there ain't young guns coming thru.


As fuel and equipment prices rise it may negate young guys/girls getting taken on and trained .


I know over here at the moment any youngsters really gotta come up with a load of cash before they can legally cut commercially (and thats before they buy saw etc) and fuel prices here would make everyone I know stateside shudder (well actually cuss loudly then shudder) so the line here is way higher (if that makes sense) and there is no likely hood of that changing either.


it will kill the timber industry here but no one seems to care


----------



## treeslayer2003

no, the public don,t realize where stuff come's from. lumber? it come's from the lowe's right? milk come's from the store. what are they teachin in school.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> no, the public don,t realize where stuff come's from. lumber? it come's from the lowe's right? milk come's from the store. what are they teachin in school.



I don't think you want my real answer. It would not end well.
Hey treeslayer. How's it going


----------



## treeslayer2003

dumpin the coffee in. I hated school when I went, hate it more now. I think its a joke. kids get out dumber every year


----------



## northmanlogging

I get the whole safety first B.S. but why charge so much for a guy to take a simple test? All its doing is driving people out of work. Luckily here in Warshington you don't need and certification to run most anything... yet... Guys who advertise being licensed all it means is you have a business license, unless your into dirt work, or heavy hauling then you need special licenses, other wise you could call yourself an arborist and who's the wiser.

As far as young'uns getting into the industry, there are plenty of em getting in on the big crews in these parts, they just don't stick around long, takes a special kind of stupid to work so hard and get paid so little and still feel good about it at the end of the day. They are out there though, think of Plankton and his buddy looking to log 40 acres, they're still in college (actually from the looks of the pictures I'd say they just started college but that would be ass-u-me-ing)


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya don't have ta have license there? we have license and a green card and still permits. del. just a free permit.


----------



## twochains

I can't even find where to take a course for any real certification. FS used to make you have "faller" certification when cutting gubment timber but the class was a joke...held zero water as for being actually able to fall a tree...the class went way ward. I heard Missouri has a good class but I don't know if certification from a neighboring state even qualifies for anything. I rarely cut in Missouri.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I get the whole safety first B.S. but why charge so much for a guy to take a simple test? All its doing is driving peIople out of work. Luckily here in Warshington you don't need and certification to run most anything... yet... Guys who advertise being licensed all it means is you have a business license, unless your into dirt work, or heavy hauling then you need special licenses, other wise you could call yourself an arborist and who's the wiser.
> 
> As far as young'uns getting into the industry, there are plenty of em getting in on the big crews in these parts, they just don't stick around long, takes a special kind of stupid to work so hard and get paid so little and still feel good about it at the end of the day. They are out there though, think of Plankton and his buddy looking to log 40 acres, they're still in college (actually from the looks of the pictures I'd say they just started college but that would be ass-u-me-ing)




Yes sir a special kind of stupid.
I do my pesky day job because I have too.
I run saws and cut timber because I want too.
I would love to tell my day job to KMA.


----------



## treeslayer2003

they come out with a gold card now and some master logger deal. it's bs, seems like the more newer stuff ya got you a "master" tc, where ya go the other nite? ya get our gold yet?


----------



## roberte

Twochains,
How did the kid do.
The hell with this work crap.


----------



## treeslayer2003

stupid = genius, dum dums can't do this man


----------



## twochains

My only form of incoming money for my family has been through either logging or sawmilling for the last 19 years. Sure I will hustle side jobs when I can but they usually involve a chainsaw or hauling hay. I love it though....#### you'd have to!


----------



## treeslayer2003

:agree2: +1 little longer. mrs. been runin school bus last two years but that her play money


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Twochains,
> How did the kid do.
> The hell with this work crap.



Good morning fellas!!

He did GREAT!!!! I will post some pics his Momma took...I can find where she put them. 

He ran (2) classes and podiumed both all night. 

Results- Pro Mod class he went 1/1

90 CVT class he went 3/3 (big class several fast kids)

He rode home with me last night and was a total chatter box! His las race and trophy ceromony were around 12:30 last night! Long night for the little ones!


----------



## northmanlogging

There is a "master logger" course through WCLA (and insurance company...) but all it really does is say you took a course and your insurance will go down.

There is also a relatively new program through DNR, that lets you post and bid on private timber sales, but you have to have some certification first, haven't read into it much, since I haven't taken no certification course its no use to me, although it may be worth it if it allows me to find enough work to go logging full time. I've always hated pay to play.


----------



## roberte

Weres that Scot at this morning.


----------



## twochains

Northman, I wanted to get some fire certification being as I already had 10 hours of wildland...I need 30 more hours for a "red card" I think they call it and I have zero options of being able to even find available courses withing 8 hour drive of me.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Northman, I wanted to get some fire certification being as I already had 10 hours of wildland...I need 30 more hours for a "red card" I think they call it and I have zero options of being able to even find available courses withing 8 hour drive of me.



I see a road trip in your future.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Weres that Scot at this morning.



IDK, isn't it like 5 in the afternoon er something over there?

I flew to Sydney, Australia when I was 19 from LAX... I left on a Monday flew a total of nearly 20 hours combined and reached Sydney the same day I left the US!? Talking about jet lag... 15 straight hours from LAX to Sydney, supposed to be the longest non-stop flight you can take in the world w/o refueling.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> There is a "master logger" course through WCLA (and insurance company...) but all it really does is say you took a course and your insurance will go down.
> 
> There is also a relatively new program through DNR, that lets you post and bid on private timber sales, but you have to have some certification first, haven't read into it much, since I haven't taken no certification course its no use to me, although it may be worth it if it allows me to find enough work to go logging full time. I've always hated pay to play.



that could be a good deal man, wish they'd do that here. some questionable things go on here, fortunately there are some really honest people that know me. some.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I see a road trip in your future.



I know right...But unless I get "paid" by my boss er something to go take the course...which would be zero benefits to him...then I can't afford the loss of work.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> IDK, isn't it like 5 in the afternoon er something over there?
> 
> I flew to Sydney, Australia when I was 19 from LAX... I left on a Monday flew a total of nearly 20 hours combined and reached Sydney the same day I left the US!? Talking about jet lag... 15 straight hours from LAX to Sydney, supposed to be the longest non-stop flight you can take in the world w/o refueling.




It's tea time, whatever time it is


----------



## treeslayer2003

prolly is a time diff. never thought about that before


----------



## twochains

Last night I was a wreck! Switching sets of tires for my kid and freshening up clutches and stuff for his bike...plus I had to mechanic on (2) other kids quads that were in our class. I always try and help everyone out...it gets crazy though, you're trying to get your kid on the line and you look over and see the sad long faces of a kid who's having problems with their quad and potentially NOT going to get to race...I always lend a hand and get them to the line also! Fun though and the little kids and parents sure do appreciate it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

no pain in helpin out


----------



## twochains

Friday evening when I peeled out and went to the timber I am cutting I took Colt with me and met up with the LO and we went exploring! Fun! Anyway we found some huge timber that I will be cutting in the morning. I found a sweet gum on a fence line that is just massive! DBH is like 3ft and holds taper for prolly 20ft. with a total height somewhere near 100ft +! And found a few trees I am gonna send off a bluff.

On the bluff trees.. have you guys ever chokered a tree and then fell it??? Will it work??


----------



## northmanlogging

many years ago I was a mechanic at an indoor go kart track, the kind with no governors and open wheel racing... very fun... any way them x-game crazy back flipping motorcycle dudes came in after hours one night and we all stuck around to show them a good time, 2 hours a few cases of corona and some other stuff later. 5 out of 14 karts where still running, broke 2 chains, bent five axles, blew 7-8 tires, bent a frame and tore off at least one bumber, burned 2 clutches, bent 5 or so sprockets. Some how I managed to keep at least 10 karts running the entire time, until the last race when they all limped into the pits said thanks for a hell of a time and went back to their hotel. 


Took me the better part of a week to get the karts all back to normal, was a Hel of a time though, very nice guys by the way, insane but nice...


----------



## twochains

Northman that's some funny #### right there!!! I'm smilin' ear to ear wishin' I had been in on that!!


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Friday evening when I peeled out and went to the timber I am cutting I took Colt with me and met up with the LO and we went exploring! Fun! Anyway we found some huge timber that I will be cutting in the morning. I found a sweet gum on a fence line that is just massive! DBH is like 3ft and holds taper for prolly 20ft. with a total height somewhere near 100ft +! And found a few trees I am gonna send off a bluff.
> 
> On the bluff trees.. have you guys ever chokered a tree and then fell it??? Will it work??



yes and I always ding a chain... be very careful tossing em off a bluff like that, big enough tree could get enough speed to potentially pull the skidder down with it. Just sayin... been more than a few guys killed trying this out.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Friday evening when I peeled out and went to the timber I am cutting I took Colt with me and met up with the LO and we went exploring! Fun! Anyway we found some huge timber that I will be cutting in the morning. I found a sweet gum on a fence line that is just massive! DBH is like 3ft and holds taper for prolly 20ft. with a total height somewhere near 100ft +! And found a few trees I am gonna send off a bluff.
> 
> On the bluff trees.. have you guys ever chokered a tree and then fell it??? Will it work??



I dunno man, I've thought about it. seems like to much could go wrong.


----------



## twochains

Can you imagine what all could go wrong??? Holy crap...mandatory vid my friends!!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Can you imagine what all could go wrong??? Holy crap...mandatory vid my friends!!



yes I can, you will be most vulnerable. cable don't care what it hits. must be another way.


----------



## twochains

Colt with his trophy plaques. He was pretty happy to say the least! He said, "Dad, I don't think my wall will hold these trophies up!" Funny. 

View attachment 299315


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes I can, you will be most vulnerable. cable don't care what it hits. must be another way.



They won't side hill due to the large amount of boulders...well they would, but it wouldn't be beneficial. They are waaay too far leaning over the bluff to bring them backwards. If they go to the bottom they will be on ADOC property...not such a bad deal but I will have to talk with the Warden about cutting th line fence to retrieve the timber.


----------



## jrcat

NM we have to do the pay to.play thing here to if you want to bid on certain tracts. Now the way I understand it is I have to have workmans comp on an employee not just myself to be able to bid. I must have an employee. But the lines are vague on that. I can "employ" my GF as a book keeper as long as she is on that workmans comp policy. Its all still a big fat retarded joke.


----------



## bustedup

hey all lol


----------



## twochains

where the heck have ya been busted?? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> where the heck have ya been busted?? LOL!



told ya working again lol and there is a time diff lol est +5 cst +6 mst+7 pst +8 lol


----------



## jrcat

Hows it goin guys? What I miss? Anyone get dumber or get swatted with some newspaper covered 404? How many chokers you guy have to carry while I was gone? lol


----------



## jrcat

TC you need to empty your PM inbox.


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Colt with his trophy plaques. He was pretty happy to say the least! He said, "Dad, I don't think my wall will hold these trophies up!" Funny.
> 
> View attachment 299315



I'm glad he did so well. Spending time with him is much more important that spending time with us. Ron



jrcat said:


> Hows it goin guys? What I miss? Anyone get dumber or get swatted with some newspaper covered 404? How many chokers you guy have to carry while I was gone? lol



No swatting as Randy is at the PNW GTG. I don't know where Bob is. But they will return. Ron


----------



## jrcat

rwoods said:


> I'm glad he did so well. Spending time with him is much more important that spending time with us. Ron
> 
> 
> 
> No swatting as Randy is at the PNW GTG. I don't know where Bob is. But they will return. Ron



Dang it!! I felt the urge to carry more chokers...........


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> I'm glad he did so well. Spending time with him is much more important that spending time with us. Ron
> 
> 
> 
> No swatting as Randy is at the PNW GTG. I don't know where Bob is. But they will return. Ron



I was wondering where the heck RandyMac was!!! Bob won't mess with us unless I spew off something political er tell stories about when I was in Vietnam topping 400ft Redwoods out for crow nests er something. He will show up eating opcorn: and then yer like "oh ####...I'm caught"! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I was wondering where the heck RandyMac was!!! Bob won't mess with us unless I spew off something political er tell stories about when I was in Vietnam topping 400ft Redwoods out for crow nests er something. He will show up eating opcorn: and then yer like "oh ####...I'm caught"! :hmm3grin2orange:



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jrcat

*PM inbox*

TC did you empty it yet? lol


----------



## twochains

ya dang skippy!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I was wondering where the heck RandyMac was!!! Bob won't mess with us unless I spew off something political er tell stories about when I was in Vietnam topping 400ft Redwoods out for crow nests er something. He will show up eating opcorn: and then yer like "oh ####...I'm caught"! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL you were jumping fences with ya daddy even when vietnam finished lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

so busted, it like 10;30 there?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so busted, it like 10;30 there?



yup


----------



## twochains

busted- did ya read where i'm gonna tie the skidder off to ya big ol whip and send it off the bluff?? LOL! Is that a "bad" idea?


----------



## bustedup

yup


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, it can be done. but you better put a lot of thought into it first, think of every possible thing that could happen. then still have fast feet. and TRUST YER SKIDDER OP??


----------



## bustedup

buy diapers to lol.......and make peace before ya do it .........ya need to leave that kinda stuff to crazy dudes .......like me and TS lol ............we know when to get outta dodge lol.......even then we'd prob try think of another way


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha, I wouldn't trust any skidder op but me


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha, I wouldn't trust any skidder op but me



me either and as I can't be both driving and cutting then it no be happening lol...........TC ya getting the hint bro lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

so busted, ya done any cutting yet?


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, I know ya not a green horn. just don't want ya get hurt man, it is tricky ####.


----------



## bustedup

yup ...........my arms aching lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, I know ya not a green horn. just don't want ya get hurt man, it is tricky ####.



same here bro .......those kinda gigs can go south real quick ........be diff if ya had more dudes with ya but the way ya describe the other dudes to us do ya really wanna go there


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, clear your pm box


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yup ...........my arms aching lol



ha ha it a good ach.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha ha it a good ach.



I'll tell ya tomoz lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

:cameran:


bustedup said:


> yup ...........my arms aching lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> :cameran:



ya want a pic of my arms lol ........


----------



## jrcat

yeah lets see those schmexy beast arms.....


----------



## roberte

View attachment 299420
View attachment 299421


Afternoon gents.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> yeah lets see those schmexy beast arms.....



they puny hence why they hurt


----------



## jrcat

I got my girls one of those fully atuomatic nerf guns.... what have I done ...O_O


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, I know ya not a green horn. just don't want ya get hurt man, it is tricky ####.



LOL! I wouldn't figure a green horn could even think up something like that! :msp_w00t: I probably won't do it, but if I do... actually I probably will look at the situation a little more. 

I have actually been thinking on it for a bit now. If the skidder op can leave the winch on free-spin and I get out of the way of the cable as the tree goes, then he engages the winch before the tree completely leaps off the edge... aw heck...I will decide 2moro.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I got my girls one of those fully atuomatic nerf guns.... what have I done ...O_O



never fear jrcat...the bullets will all be gone soon...2 days max! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

Sound good an risky...... If I had no kids and a complete lack of self preservation I would do it lol ...


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> never fear jrcat...the bullets will all be gone soon...2 days max! LOL!



Half are gone already lol and the batts are dying as we speak.. lol $5 yard sale find lol ..... now to find more old yard sale saws .....:msp_angry:


----------



## jrcat

Roberte has his JW and a roll of newspaper/sawchain mix.... he is ready lol ..... 


So Roberte ... you ever cut any old growth? lol

forgot about the chokers in the pic too lol


----------



## jrcat

TC go to your profile page and find the "albums" icon and click it .. it will allow you to make an album and upload pics from there.


----------



## twochains

Don't worry guys...I would never ever cut a big beautiful tree while it was tied off to the skidder...nope, no way! opcorn:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Don't worry guys...I would never ever cut a big beautiful tree while it was tied off to the skidder...nope, no way! opcorn:



God forbid any newbs read this lol ....... I see pending lawsuits .....


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Roberte has his JW and a roll of newspaper/sawchain mix.... he is ready lol .....
> 
> 
> So Roberte ... you ever cut any old growth? lol
> 
> forgot about the chokers in the pic too lol



Who drinks Johnny Walker??? :censored:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> they puny hence why they hurt



20 pushups... then a beer... 20 more pushups then a beer.....and so on... this way you are working out and relaxing properly ..lol pain and gain buddy ... pain and gain ....


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Who drinks Johnny Walker??? :censored:



that's blended......gives ya a sore head lol


----------



## bustedup

well just watched a docu on the Eagles .....now gonna watch a concert of their's from 73 ........they are the best band that ever was


----------



## treeslayer2003

robret, ya made me get more coffee. nah busted, pics of what ya doin. tc, what skidder ya cutting in front of?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> well just watched a docu on the Eagles .....now gonna watch a concert of their's from 73 ........they are the best band that ever was



...hmmm.... the only song that comes to mind is hotel california ...... and those are the only lyrics I can remember from it ... hotel california.....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> robret, ya made me get more coffee. nah busted, pics of what ya doin. tc, what skidder ya cutting in front of?



I had to get more too.... its to late in the day for coffee... now Im going to be wired till midnight...


----------



## bustedup

I will when I drop summit of decent size lol I was only cutting Alder that was only round 18"-20"


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> ...hmmm.... the only song that comes to mind is hotel california ...... and those are the only lyrics I can remember from it ... hotel california.....



Oh those guys bring back so many memories lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte has his JW and a roll of newspaper/sawchain mix.... he is ready lol .....
> 
> 
> So Roberte ... you ever cut any old groView attachment 299430
> View attachment 299431
> wth? lol
> 
> forgot about the chokers in the pic too lol





These hemlock and Doug fir are big and probably older than me so I guess so.
The way I see it if its older than me its old growth.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I will when I drop summit of decent size lol I was only cutting Alder that was only round 18"-20"



Graeme, I'm very happy to see you back working, but if your tendons feel like mine, you'll be keeping Advil in business. You'd better be wearing u'r chaps! 

TC. I thought you didn't like that skidder operator? How tall is the bluff, how big is largest tree on the edge, and what's your longest cable?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, I'm very happy to see you back working, but if your tendons feel like mine, you'll be keeping Advil in business. You'd better be wearing u'r chaps!
> 
> TC. I thought you didn't like that skidder operator? How tall is the bluff, how big is largest tree on the edge, and what's your longest cable?:msp_biggrin:



are you suggesting a short cable and a long drop and not so sudden stop? lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> are you suggesting a short cable and a long drop and not so sudden stop? lol




I think I would send them over the side. Just for the noise of it, ROFL


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, I'm very happy to see you back working, but if your tendons feel like mine, you'll be keeping Advil in business. You'd better be wearing u'r chaps!
> 
> TC. I thought you didn't like that skidder operator? How tall is the bluff, how big is largest tree on the edge, and what's your longest cable?:msp_biggrin:



Husk don't get into the bluff thing buddy .......not being rude but really so much could go south on him and without seeing the sticks etc well best advice is don't do it.


Advil lol...........not get that here ........and yep I got my chaps and tin lid lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I think I would send them over the side. Just for the noise of it, ROFL



be safer too lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> be safer too lol




Gravity will win, always. Hate to see a perfectly good skidder get yanked over the side


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Gravity will win, always. Hate to see a perfectly good skidder get yanked over the side



And that could not be all that'll happen..........Is TC planning to climb em to rig em???


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Friday evening when I peeled out and went to the timber I am cutting I took Colt with me and met up with the LO and we went exploring! Fun! Anyway we found some huge timber that I will be cutting in the morning. I found a sweet gum on a fence line that is just massive! DBH is like 3ft and holds taper for prolly 20ft. with a total height somewhere near 100ft +! And found a few trees I am gonna send off a bluff.
> 
> On the bluff trees.. have you guys ever chokered a tree and then fell it??? Will it work??





twochains said:


> Can you imagine what all could go wrong??? Holy crap...mandatory vid my friends!!





twochains said:


> They won't side hill due to the large amount of boulders...well they would, but it wouldn't be beneficial. They are waaay too far leaning over the bluff to bring them backwards. If they go to the bottom they will be on ADOC property...not such a bad deal but I will have to talk with the Warden about cutting th line fence to retrieve the timber.





twochains said:


> busted- did ya read where i'm gonna tie the skidder off to ya big ol whip and send it off the bluff?? LOL! Is that a "bad" idea?





twochains said:


> LOL! I wouldn't figure a green horn could even think up something like that! :msp_w00t: I probably won't do it, but if I do... actually I probably will look at the situation a little more.
> 
> I have actually been thinking on it for a bit now. If the skidder op can leave the winch on free-spin and I get out of the way of the cable as the tree goes, then he engages the winch before the tree completely leaps off the edge... aw heck...I will decide 2moro.





twochains said:


> never fear jrcat...*the bullets will all be COMING soon*...2 days max! LOL!





twochains said:


> Don't worry guys...I would never ever cut a big beautiful tree while it was tied off to the skidder...nope, no way! opcorn:



TC, just a warm up before the bullets do start coming - I'm not a logger but even I know better than to be between a cabled load and the pulling force, let alone being between and serving as the trigger to release an unknown and uncontrolled load. :msp_scared: I'm sure our vacationing friends have faced similar situations and hopefully have some advice on how to recover the timber. Neither the timber nor the adrenalin rush is worth your boy growing up without you. Ron


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> TC, just a warm up before the bullets do start coming - I'm not a logger but even I know better than to be between a cabled load and the pulling force, let alone being between and serving as the trigger to release an unknown and uncontrolled load. :msp_scared: I'm sure our vacationing friends have faced similar situations and hopefully have some advice on how to recover the timber. Neither the timber nor the adrenalin rush is worth your boy growing up without you. Ron



Here, here. Better have some more coffee tc


----------



## bustedup

It can be done ........in theory as TS said but you really have to have a good crew with ya that really knows what they doing. Also rigging sticks in that situation again if ya not done it then ya need someone that has.........I'm not treating no one as a greenhorn here.

I hope ya ain't gettin pressured into falling em TC cause that ain't good.


Even from pics really no one can tell ya what or how to do it 


Please don't risk ya neck just to fall them


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> 20 pushups... then a beer... 20 more pushups then a beer.....and so on... this way you are working out and relaxing properly ..lol pain and gain buddy ... pain and gain ....



damn jrcat...ya tryin' to make busted spew foam??? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> damn jrcat...ya tryin' to make busted spew foam??? LOL!



I'm not that bad ......or old lol


----------



## twochains

Hey, just so you guys ain't worrying that I will actually hook a skidder to that tree ...here's what I am gonna do...

I am going to get the LO to call the Warden at the ADOC and secure permission to cut the timber and smash the line fence as long as we get the tops back over to the LO's side of the fence. The Warden already told the LO that the line fence wasn't correct and the line is actually 50ft further in on ADOC. 

So don't worry...I ain't drinkin' Johnny Walker and I ain't going to put myself in danger for an adrenalin rush!...that's why I still have my race bike...twist that 290 2stroke throttle back...works every time! :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

busted, ya still up. cat coffee good for ya and advil. ron said it best. tc, I have thought of another way, but it to involves skidder op trust hence what skidder? Robert I done drank my pot for the day.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> damn jrcat...ya tryin' to make busted spew foam??? LOL!



It's not foam he will be spewing, mutton maybe


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> It's not foam he will be spewing, mutton maybe



haggis lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> It's not foam he will be spewing, mutton maybe



Mutton porridge and tea ......lolo


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> busted, ya still up. cat coffee good for ya and advil. ron said it best. tc, I have thought of another way, but it to involves skidder op trust hence what skidder? Robert I done drank my pot for the day.



Coffee is what's left for me , in moderation of course.
Going on 14 years without a drink of booze, and I didn't get in trouble either. Just stopped.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Mutton porridge and tea ......lolo



assume lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

same here, booze hurts ma head. coffee good, and nicotine


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> same here, booze hurts ma head. coffee good, and nicotine



Somedays I really REALLY NEED a ####in SMOKE lol .... been 4 years now save for the occasional cig I grab from a buddy here or there.


----------



## bustedup

Well I gotta go needs ma sleep lol........y'all be safe


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Somedays I really REALLY NEED a ####in SMOKE lol .... been 4 years now save for the occasional cig I grab from a buddy here or there.



so you haven't quit your juss pretending lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

nite busted, YOU be safe


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> so you haven't quit your juss pretending lol



Yes Im not.... lol You dont need any sleep... you arent going to get any better lookin so why sleep? sleep when yer dead ..lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Just to be clear, I was *not* advising TC to tie one end of a cable to a large tree at the edge of a cliff, the other to a skidder, and cut the tree. I never advise people to do things I wouldn't, and I wouldn't. I was merely harkening back to a jolly tale told by Clint regarding his antipathy towards the skidder operator:msp_biggrin:

As an aside, does anybody else think the "think ur smart giving advice on stuff you've only read about on the net" RPG launched in here earlier in the week only landed in busted's lap due to poor aim? I'm not mentioning any names, but that statement reminds me an awful lot of one of the 6 frequent fliers here.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hate to admit it, but I can't- don't want to quit


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> assume lol



View attachment 299456


Hey busted , is this the assume the position pic your looking for


----------



## treeslayer2003

huh?


----------



## jrcat

I second the hunh?


----------



## roberte

3rd


----------



## jrcat

I love these random and vague statements..... lots of metaphors too .... Its worse than deciphering hyrogliphics.......


----------



## treeslayer2003

no offence husk, but I've read that 16 times now.......huh? 
I think I know what you mean exept the last sentence, mebe I missed sumpin


----------



## jrcat

Is this some sort of silent standoff? lol .... hey roberte ya got any coffee left? I could use a warm up.. the suspense is killing me ....


----------



## treeslayer2003

so Robert, do any finish work? or jus framin


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> so Robert, do any finish work? or jus framin



Code there must be pretty much the same as here almost .. I saw poured walls in the pic and the slopped floor in the garage.


----------



## jrcat

TS what is tulip poplar really used for? Not much of it grows in my area. Liriodendron tulipifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jrcat

Theres the cucumber tree too There is a few of these on that tract I looked at saturday. Magnolia acuminata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> TS what is tulip poplar really used for? Not much of it grows in my area. Liriodendron tulipifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



good poplar logs are peeled for veneer. the light color lends itself to stain. also it's soft n easy ta peel. magnolia no good for nuthin that I am aware of


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> huh?





jrcat said:


> I second the hunh?





roberte said:


> 3rd





treeslayer2003 said:


> no offence husk, but I've read that 16 times now.......huh?
> I think I know what you mean exept the last sentence, mebe I missed sumpin



What? Who?

Clarification:
1) TC don't do that skidder thing
2) I'm the guy who shoulda fallen on that grenade.

Sorry to confuse, but, y'all know my crazy talk


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> so Robert, do any finish work? or jus framin[/QUOTE
> 
> I have framed more buildings than I can remember, but yes I have done finish and ill post some more pics this week.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'd love ta see um, I did some in my house. only to suit me, not a 90 degree corner in it.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'd love ta see um, I did some in my house. only to suit me, not a 90 degree corner in it.



Gotta love old crooked houses. Mine is an old house and was full of plaster and lathe. I gutted alot of it out. That stuff is nasty. I also have a lot of hand hewn beams in the basement still solid too. I need to replace the sill plates though.. I can poke my fingers into em...All in due time ..


----------



## treeslayer2003

husk, its ok I see what yer sayin. we were jus a little cornfused


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> husk, its ok I see what yer sayin. we were jus a little cornfused



Yeah husk, its cool , you want to mention my name, cool , heck I might even have it coming


----------



## jrcat

TC how did you do with making an album?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> TS what is tulip poplar really used for? Not much of it grows in my area. Liriodendron tulipifera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



jrcat- my first real job was when I was 12 years old working for a retired slave plantation in rural Kentucky (my home town). On this old plantation there was one of the most magnificent mule barns I to this day have ever seen! It was a 20 mule stall set up and ALLL the lumber in th barn was tulip poplar. Unbelievable lumber, best I can remember was full 2in stuff really wide and exceptional lengths. I would figure that Tulip Poplar was heavily used for building back in the day. I have some Tulip Poplar from Ky. that is at my Dad's old plce here in Arkansas, it has been sawn for over 50 years and is super nice high grade stuff. Going to sel it and about a 1000 ft of high grade walnut sawn at the same time. Beautiful stuff that pile of wood is.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Yeah husk, its cool , you want to mention my name, cool , heck I might even have it coming



If you have it comin Roberte so do I lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> TC how did you do with making an album?



Didn't...been watching "The Killing" on tv... WOW that's a jacked up show!


----------



## treeslayer2003

any body heard of horse chestnut?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> any body heard of horse chestnut?



Nope just American chestnut which is all but extinct thanks to our asian friends


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Nope just American chestnut which is all but extinct thanks to our asian friends



could be the same, dad talked bout his father telling him how tall and straight they were. don't think I ever seen one, wonder what the lumber looked like


----------



## jrcat

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aesculus_hippocastanum 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_chestnut


----------



## bitzer

We've got horse chestnut all over the towns up here. American chestnut is a different tree. They used to be huge ####### trees. Really nice looking wood. Until the blight came. You guys move way too fast through this thread. No way for me to keep up. 

Thank god for big timber and steep ground. The machines can't get em all!


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> could be the same, dad talked bout his father telling him how tall and straight they were. don't think I ever seen one, wonder what the lumber looked like



TS they are not the same. American Chestnut was nicknamed to redwood of the east. They would grow to enormous size by our standards and tall.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey bitz, ya making out ok? love ta see more of that packer back.


----------



## jrcat

bitzer said:


> We've got horse chestnut all over the towns up here. American chestnut is a different tree. They used to be huge ####### trees. Really nice looking wood. Until the blight came. You guys move way too fast through this thread. No way for me to keep up.
> 
> Thank god for big timber and steep ground. The machines can't get em all!



Bitz from what I understand there is a few groups working on hybrids that are blight resistant. The results are promising. I have seen a few here and there but most end up with the blight before long. There is a small patch near Warren PA that is NOT infected as of yet,but they are young and well guarded from visitors to keep any possible infection to a minimum.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Yeah husk, its cool , you want to mention my name, cool , heck I might even have it coming



I will say Roberte, when you say stuff it sounds like you've actually done it before


Now that Bitzer guy.........
:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## bitzer

Well as long as it doesn't rain tonight I'll be sittn in the Franklin tomorrow. It seems that just about when its dry enough it rains again. I'll get more pics up this week. 

Yeah I don't know if the chestnuts grew this far north, but from what I understand they were a huge source of timber during early America.


----------



## bitzer

HuskStihl said:


> I will say Roberte, when you say stuff it sounds like you've actually done it before
> 
> 
> Now that Bitzer guy.........
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I'm one of the biggest bull####ters you'll ever meet. No lie. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

same here, wet wet. too wet for june. guess i'm gonna cut up my high ground. gotta work


----------



## bitzer

We had frost in the ground until the first week of April. Super long winter. It almost seems like the months have been pushed back some. Its like early May weather up here.


----------



## jrcat

Im off gents.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey tramp, how goes it with the real timber?


----------



## twochains

As I have said before in another thread...I have an entire bedroom set and a huge desk and church pew all made from "wormy chestnut". All solid wood no veneer stuff! Desk takes 4 people to move it. Beautiful wood for sure! Gotta be worth something, I have had it since I was like...hell...born I guess!

There was a town in Kentucky, it was an amish community and they had a very large surplus of "wormy chestnut", I wish I could remember the name. The American chestnut resided in Kentucky evidently before they were wiped out. 

Guys...what are the chestnuts you can buy and roast? I have seen those trees before in Benton, Ky. They have a very prickly husk kind of like a Chinky pin tree.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> We had frost in the ground until the first week of April. Super long winter. It almost seems like the months have been pushed back some. Its like early May weather up here.



it plenty hot over here, jus raining a lot for june, even had a tropical storm 5" rain,wet


----------



## roberte

bitzer said:


> We've got horse chestnut all over the towns up here. American chestnut is a different tree. They used to be huge ####### trees. Really nice looking wood. Until the blight came. You guys move way too fast through this thread. No way for me to keep up.
> 
> Thank god for big timber and steep ground. The machines can't get em all!



Hey bitzer I have some coffee for you too.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> As I have said before in another thread...I have an entire bedroom set and a huge desk and church pew all made from "wormy chestnut". All solid wood no veneer stuff! Desk takes 4 people to move it. Beautiful wood for sure! Gotta be worth something, I have had it since I was like...hell...born I guess!
> 
> There was a town in Kentucky, it was an amish community and they had a very large surplus of "wormy chestnut", I wish I could remember the name. The American chestnut resided in Kentucky evidently before they were wiped out.
> 
> Guys...what are the chestnuts you can buy and roast? I have seen those trees before in Benton, Ky. They have a very prickly husk kind of like a Chinky pin tree.



not sure but think they are a hybred for the nuts. I could certainly be wrong tho pics of the furniture?


----------



## bitzer

It American chestnut, but there is a resistant strain or they are grown in a place where they are not exposed. I can't remember which. There are plantations of them. Not the huge timber trees of old though.


----------



## twochains

bitzer said:


> I'm one of the biggest bull####ters you'll ever meet. No lie. :msp_biggrin:



Don't spew out bs that you can't back up...you definitely have the skill set for falling timber...doubt anyone would ever question ya

(did that come out right...I meant it as a compliment!??)


----------



## treeslayer2003

wish I coulda seen what grandfather saw. musta been awsome


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I will say Roberte, when you say stuff it sounds like you've actually done it before
> 
> 
> Now that Bitzer guy.........
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



For the most part I have, why lie about it. Something I said makes you think otherwise, with all due respect.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> not sure but think they are a hybred for the nuts. I could certainly be wrong tho pics of the furniture?



Yep...I can post some pics of it. I offered some to jrcat waays back in that thread I was mentioning...LOL! He said NO PICS PLEASE! :msp_w00t:


slayer- I will post some 2moro, the camera is in my truck from the races.


----------



## treeslayer2003

thanks tc, jus curios


----------



## tramp bushler

Wow, you guys move fast


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha ha, it mostly bs tho


----------



## twochains

bitzer said:


> It American chestnut, but there is a resistant strain or they are grown in a place where they are not exposed. I can't remember which. There are plantations of them. Not the huge timber trees of old though.



I was told that they just don't live long enough to get big. The chestnuts I am talking about were in Western corner of Kentucky. Never seen one in Arkansas for sure. I have though seen maybe 5 chinky pins here in Arkansas...they would almost have to be a cousin to the chestnut tree.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> thanks tc, jus curios



It's pretty stuff! Solid wood but many many worm holes! Real pretty though! I'm pretty proud to own it... never seen nor heard of a larger collection.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have a wall paneled in perssimon, it wormy too. funny how we think it adds character, but buyers dock for it


----------



## twochains

Holy crap men! I'm gonna turn into a punkin in a bit! I have some serious chicken kickin' to do in the morning! 

Have a good evening and hold the fort down... one good thing about rollin this thread soooo fast is that RandyMac being gone and all...he can't catch back up and set us on fire! LOL! 

Later Men!


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Wow, you guys move fast



Coffee for tramp too. Anyone else?


----------



## twochains

slayer- our persimmon doesn't get near big enough to saw in these parts. I love persimmons though. But seriously, the persimmons here will die of old age at 8in DBH. I figure that is about the average size here.

Later


----------



## treeslayer2003

nah, I about gone too. hey northman catch ya later


----------



## northmanlogging

drunk safely, let the bed bugs bite...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Holy crap men! I'm gonna turn into a punkin in a bit! I have some serious chicken kickin' to do in the morning!
> 
> Have a good evening and hold the fort down... one good thing about rollin this thread soooo fast is that RandyMac being gone and all...he can't catch back up and set us on fire! LOL!
> 
> Later Men!



Don't be so sure about that, randymac know where were at.
Newspaper rolled around a 404


----------



## northmanlogging

Thor's stubby hammer 43 likes in one day... I feel like Richard Petty on a good day...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> For the most part I have, why lie about it. Something I said makes you think otherwise, with all due respect.



No otherwise thinking. I said what I meant, and I meant what I said. 
Except for the bitzer crack, but guys like him, TB, Pac and the others are pretty much in a different league. Pretty cool they usually put guys like Bob and Randy in a still differenter league!


----------



## roberte

Northman, did you make it over to demming for the show?


----------



## northmanlogging

yup, ate too much at the bbq, got a nice sunburn, and had a wonderfull time. Thinking I might have to camp next year and try my hand at the iron man, and build a diesel powered hot saw that runs off biodiesel, with the injector pump turned way up so it billows thick clouds of black smoke, gonna name it captain planet...


----------



## rwoods

Today tulip poplar or yellow poplar is used primarily for furniture. It does not stand up to the weather very well. It is a "soft" hardwood. However, old growth poplar heartwood is tough stuff which is likely from what the mentioned mule barn was constructed. Our old mountain house was sided in yellow poplar heartwood for its first 100 years. It is still on there but has now been covered over for almost 50 years with cedar shingles.

American Chestnut is still grown, however before it can mature the blight kills it. I believe there are a few large ones that survived. American chestnut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
I know on our mountain farm there were OG Chestnut stumps that would make RandyMac proud. I bought my father some of the then new hybirds 25 years ago. I keep two but they died the first year. I don't where he planted his.

Ron


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> Don't be so sure about that, randymac know where were at.
> Newspaper rolled around a 404


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> As I have said before in another thread...I have an entire bedroom set and a huge desk and church pew all made from "wormy chestnut". All solid wood no veneer stuff! Desk takes 4 people to move it. Beautiful wood for sure! Gotta be worth something, I have had it since I was like...hell...born I guess!
> 
> There was a town in Kentucky, it was an amish community and they had a very large surplus of "wormy chestnut", I wish I could remember the name. The American chestnut resided in Kentucky evidently before they were wiped out.
> 
> Guys...what are the chestnuts you can buy and roast? I have seen those trees before in Benton, Ky. They have a very prickly husk kind of like a Chinky pin tree.



TC the chestnuts I guess your talking about are sweet chestnut ......the Horse chestnut is poisonous. the Horse chestnut here are used for conkers lol It's a game use google it'll explain lol


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


>



Look alive ye cackhanded deck apes. The RandyMac is near.....


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> Thor's stubby hammer 43 likes in one day... I feel like Richard Petty on a good day...:msp_rolleyes:



You've had that many likes in one day? .. Then again I havent either... so.. congrats lol ..


----------



## HuskStihl

RandyMac said:


>



RandyMac,

You either need to sharpen that chain a whole lot better, or consider a different muffler mod! What you got goin' on there is a fire (fahr) hazard!


----------



## twochains

Sweet!!! RandyMac is in da house! Hey RandyMac, did ya see my pic I posted of my pistol?? Does that make us like brothers er sumthin'???LOL Just jokin with ya! :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, whats up? rain....rain.....rain over here


----------



## twochains

Send some my way slayer! Man I fricken busted tail today! I got in some decent pine and way laid the set and got the load gone. Then started in on another and was told to cut pine...I did. I cut and cut getting real close to another full load, turned around 90* and my shade was all cut out...breeze stopped...then I stopped sweating! Kept the hammer down then somehow my heart was in my hard hat thumping like a train bearing down on me. I stuck my saw and had to pack out...skidder OP nowhere in site :rolleyes2:! Hike all the way out to the landing and the truck driver was back loading up pine poles. He dropped a bombshell on me....pine yard shut down!!! ####! All the long haulers who normally haul the pine down South are too busy hauling chicken to the PNW...of all places! Don't you guys have chicken houses??? 

So burning up I pack back in cut my saw out and hike an additional 1/2 mile and set in on a great set of scrag. I'm tore down! Got home and jumped in the shower easing it down to nearly full on cold and the water coming off my back was warm! 90* all week! Yeah!! Summer is here...ticks...dust...major heat...  awesome! 

Still had 3 loads leave today and got my tally from last week...should I even bother saying I won yet again??? Not even a challenge! I beat the "B" crew by 7 loads! I wish like Hell I could run against some faster guys...I would like to try some of that "bushelling" the Pro guys do! At least it would give me something to shoot for.


----------



## bustedup

You hang tight where ya at bro your doing fine


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Send some my way slayer! Man I fricken busted tail today! I got in some decent pine and way laid the set and got the load gone. Then started in on another and was told to cut pine...I did. I cut and cut getting real close to another full load, turned around 90* and my shade was all cut out...breeze stopped...then I stopped sweating! Kept the hammer down then somehow my heart was in my hard hat thumping like a train bearing down on me. I stuck my saw and had to pack out...skidder OP nowhere in site :rolleyes2:! Hike all the way out to the landing and the truck driver was back loading up pine poles. He dropped a bombshell on me....pine yard shut down!!! ####! All the long haulers who normally haul the pine down South are too busy hauling chicken to the PNW...of all places! Don't you guys have chicken houses???
> 
> So burning up I pack back in cut my saw out and hike an additional 1/2 mile and set in on a great set of scrag. I'm tore down! Got home and jumped in the shower easing it down to nearly full on cold and the water coming off my back was warm! 90* all week! Yeah!! Summer is here...ticks...dust...major heat...  awesome!
> 
> Still had 3 loads leave today and got my tally from last week...should I even bother saying I won yet again??? Not even a challenge! I beat the "B" crew by 7 loads! I wish like Hell I could run against some faster guys...I would like to try some of that "bushelling" the Pro guys do! At least it would give me something to shoot for.



Good job man! Me and TS are water bound though..... cant do diddly boot jack with out steppin in mud up to the waists ....


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> You hang tight where ya at bro your doing fine



Hey B whats up


----------



## treeslayer2003

now we under tornado watch, crazy weather. this the chickin capitol man. watch that heat tc. ya stop sweatin that not good.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Good job man! Me and TS are water bound though..... cant do diddly boot jack with out steppin in mud up to the waists ....



swamp logging lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> now we under tornado watch, crazy weather. this the chickin capitol man. watch that heat tc. ya stop sweatin that not good.



ya stop sweating that getting toward heat stroke .......drink loads and eat bananas 



I'm ok Jr you got ya web feet on lol


----------



## twochains

Hey busted! How ya doing??

jrcat- I would gladly take some of that rain off yer hands!! Dry dry dry! Anybody who didn't cut their hay in the last week er two...already turning brown!


----------



## bustedup

y'all not under fire watch TC?


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Thor's stubby hammer 43 likes in one day... I feel like Richard Petty on a good day...:msp_rolleyes:



LULLZ! Hang out on the cool kids thread and you'll get tons of likes! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> y'all not under fire watch TC?



Not officially as of yet. I bet by the end of the week we will be on county wide burn ban.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Not officially as of yet. I bet by the end of the week we will be on county wide burn ban.



As long as they don't shut ya down


----------



## treeslayer2003

ifin the burn bans were up, I could cut them mud holes I been putting off..... for 3 years


----------



## treeslayer2003

so tc knows what chickin house smells like.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so tc knows what chickin house smells like.



oh they smell real pretty lol......if ya a chicken lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I took care of chickins for 2 years. do not miss that


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> swamp logging lol


PFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTT 


bustedup said:


> ya stop sweating that getting toward heat stroke .......drink loads and eat bananas
> I'm ok Jr you got ya web feet on lol


Web feet? Probably...along with that greasy oily coating that water rolls off...Im turning into a duck


twochains said:


> Hey busted! How ya doing??
> 
> jrcat- I would gladly take some of that rain off yer hands!! Dry dry dry! Anybody who didn't cut their hay in the last week er two...already turning brown!



Come get all the rain you want .......


----------



## twochains

I've never heard of loggers here getting shut down for burn ban. However I have seen people get massive tickets for bush hogging during a burn ban! 

Funny story, I was helping out on a neighboring farm and was bush hogging the strip of rough shallow ground. School had let out and the bus dropped the farm hands kids off...as usual. I look over towards the road and the other kids on the bus were waving their arms out the window...I waved back and smiled...their waving became more aggressive and the bus stopped.The door flew open and the bus driver was pointing behind me...I had set the World on fire and it was racing across the field! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Web feet? Probably...along with that greasy oily coating that water rolls off...Im turning into a duck
> 
> 
> Come get all the rain you want .......



ya never satisfied you lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> so tc knows what chickin house smells like.



Unfortunately yes! I have worked in turkey houses mostly. Fricking disgusting! I've done every part of it from setting baby birds to walking dead and finally helping herd them into the loaders. Never again though!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ya never satisfied you lol



I would be satisfied with a burn ban...........


----------



## treeslayer2003

I bet we the only ones here done that


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I would be satisfied with a burn ban...........



+1


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I bet we the only ones here done that



eh no lol cousins had hens so been there lol


----------



## jrcat

I have a rooster........the imprint of his face is on the bottom of my boot.... We have a shakey agreement ...He stays away from me and I dont kick him... He doesnt always abide by that agreement.


----------



## treeslayer2003

it a smaller world than one thinks


----------



## jrcat

Speaking of those chicken things .. I have to go feed mine now ...


----------



## twochains

We have chicken houses popping up everywhere! Down the road near where I am logging right now, there are 12 houses! There are sooo many oppurtunities for anyone willing to put hteir life on hold and raise chickens! And make tons of money at it also! All you have to do is go to the bank and tell them your interested in it and BAMM! They throw money at you. But at $750,000 a house and 4 house minimum...geez! That alot of debt! Plus your freedom is over! All those birds become yer babies!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> it a smaller world than one thinks



It small .......till ya try and get round it lol then it seems a lot bigger lol


Hey we should become jet set cutters lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I have a rooster........the imprint of his face is on the bottom of my boot.... We have a shakey agreement ...He stays away from me and I dont kick him... He doesnt always abide by that agreement.



LOL! I know ALL about that! I used to fight chickens when I was like 10 up to mid teens back in Kentucky! Loved my chickens!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> We have chicken houses popping up everywhere! Down the road near where I am logging right now, there are 12 houses! There are sooo many oppurtunities for anyone willing to put hteir life on hold and raise chickens! And make tons of money at it also! All you have to do is go to the bank and tell them your interested in it and BAMM! They throw money at you. But at $750,000 a house and 4 house minimum...geez! That alot of debt! Plus your freedom is over! All those birds become yer babies!



that because they driving the industry outta here, ya know chickins and loggers destroy the bay. 
can't be all them sewers on the other side. :taped:


----------



## twochains

Dude, with Tyson being in Springdale Fayetteville area...they had to import half of Mexico to pull skin! LULLZ!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I have a rooster........the imprint of his face is on the bottom of my boot.... We have a shakey agreement ...He stays away from me and I dont kick him... He doesnt always abide by that agreement.



chickin n dumplins mmmm


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> chickin n dumplins mmmm



lol lol


----------



## jrcat

Yep chicken n dumplins... and fried chicken... BBQ chicken roasted chicken...and best of all .... CHICKEN WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Dude, with Tyson being in Springdale Fayetteville area...they had to import half of Mexico to pull skin! LULLZ!



Tyson left here first, I think perdue next


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> chickin n dumplins mmmm



That's exactly what happens to roosters...chicken and dumplins! LOL! Boil 'em for week you never know they were a rooster! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> Tyson left here first, I think perdue next



Well they runnin' rampid here! Turkeys are goin' more North I think! Weird huh?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yep chicken n dumplins... and fried chicken... BBQ chicken roasted chicken...and best of all .... CHICKEN WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!



you'll never make ya diet work thinkin like that lmao


----------



## twochains

Men I gotta run to the big city for a minute! :msp_rolleyes: Hold the fort down!


----------



## jrcat

My giant sequoia's are growing well with all this rain.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Yep chicken n dumplins... and fried chicken... BBQ chicken roasted chicken...and best of all .... CHICKEN WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope like Hell jrcat that ya don't like shrimp...You'll still be going on about shrimp till I get back from town! LOL!

Later


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you'll never make ya diet work thinkin like that lmao



And yet another PPFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTT lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I hope like Hell jrcat that ya don't like shrimp...You'll still be going on about shrimp till I get back from town! LOL!
> 
> Later



Oh I likes me some shrimp lol ......


----------



## treeslayer2003

steamed shrimp, fried shrimp, shrimp cocktail.........


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> steamed shrimp, fried shrimp, shrimp cocktail.........



OMG Forest GUMP lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> OMG Forest GUMP lol



yup


----------



## rwoods

Boys, here is where the men have been. Pictures post #20566 Ron 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/71126-1372.htm#post4366875


----------



## bustedup

rwoods said:


> Boys, here is where the men have been. Pictures post #20566 Ron
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/71126-1372.htm#post4366875



I'm gonna let some one else tell em they weren't using ppe lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, great ta se the vets makein chips


----------



## jrcat

Hunh.... looks like fun over there in the PNW.... I want a big ol bad arse MC Culloch


----------



## bustedup

that when Mac was Mac ........I don't have those muscle saws ......nearest I got is a 2100, 2101 a 288 and a 480


----------



## treeslayer2003

480?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> 480?



husky 480cd


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> husky 480cd



ain't never seen one. old or newer?


----------



## bustedup

all the saws I have left are either husky or j/red ......oh I do have a ms260 but don't tell Roberte lol please


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ain't never seen one. old or newer?



old lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

carefull ya become a stihlhead like me


----------



## bustedup

Model Profile: 480CD specs on a 480 lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> carefull ya become a stihlhead like me



never happen lol I'm a dedicated orange and red saw guy


----------



## bustedup

the sad thing is.......I still use em to cut lol


----------



## northmanlogging

to all you east coast bird kickers, done that too, we got egg farms, way worse then the meat farms. 5 birds in a cage 1'-1'-2' stacked 2 high and 6 rows 100yds long... didn't take me long to decide I really didn't need the extra money. (I was still in high school)


----------



## jrcat

Thats not so sad. I used the 1010 mac up till about 5 years ago..


----------



## northmanlogging

Every now and then I'll break out the xl-12 and warm it up...


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> all the saws I have left are either husky or j/red ......oh I do have a ms260 but don't tell Roberte lol please



OH Roberte check this out .........................................................................................................:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

and then there were 3


----------



## twochains

hey hey!


----------



## treeslayer2003

how was the big "city"


----------



## twochains

I got to see a drunk drive hit a culvert an dukes of hazard it back on to the road!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I got to see a drunk drive hit a culvert an dukes of hazard it back on to the road!! :msp_w00t:



Hell dude ya went along way lol .....all the way to GA lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

and keep driving? had ta be a dodge


----------



## twochains

2wd Nissan with a topper! Fricken hillarious! There were these upity people infront of me when it happened. They called the cops and a State Trooper pulled it over right before we got into town! Funny! Truck was weaving yellow to white the whole way!


----------



## bustedup

if ya ever come over here at any time lol the line colours are the other way round lol.......oh and ya drive on the other side of the road lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

how are the 460s doin tc, ya been runnin um hard


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> if ya ever come over here at any time lol the line colours are the other way round lol.......oh and ya drive on the other side of the road lol



can see a drunk there? he would be messed up


----------



## twochains

They are doing fine. I switched saws to a newer one and it's fine, pretty strong. I usually run 2 gallon average a day. I didn't today because of how much pine there was. I had about a tank er so in the 2nd gallon left when I came out.


----------



## bustedup

lol the steering wheel and stick shift on other side to lol.........not to mention that if a traffic signal red ya don't move at all lol


----------



## twochains

Good evening RandyMac and or Gologit


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> They are doing fine. I switched saws to a newer one and it's fine, pretty strong. I usually run 2 gallon average a day. I didn't today because of how much pine there was. I had about a tank er so in the 2nd gallon left when I came out.



you running a full comp or skip chain


----------



## treeslayer2003

2 gallons a lot of work in the heat


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> lol the steering wheel and stick shift on other side to lol.........not to mention that if a traffic signal red ya don't move at all lol



You can thank Napoleon for that weirdness! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Good evening RandyMac and or Gologit



yea, I thought it. a ghost


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> you running a full comp or skip chain



Full comp flat top


----------



## jrcat

Ho hum... I need a vacation.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> You can thank Napoleon for that weirdness! :hmm3grin2orange:



eh no they drive same side as states lol..........the real reason we different y'all will laff at


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> 2 gallons a lot of work in the heat



Yeah... ya know that is what scares me about a ported saw....it can't get as good of gas mileage.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Full comp flat top



ya might wanna try a skip might well pull better


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Ho hum... I need a vacation.



you on vacation


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeah... ya know that is what scares me about a ported saw....it can't get as good of gas mileage.



there always trade offs......but try a skip either full or semi


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Ho hum... I need a vacation.



What the hell is one of them vactation thingys???


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Ho hum... I need a vacation.



you hinting Jr lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> eh no they drive same side as states lol..........the real reason we different y'all will laff at



well lets have it ...... come on now ... out with it ..


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, I believe in full skip, all the time. I think a wore out saw uses more gas. well tell us why busted, or I wonder forever


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> What the hell is one of them vactation thingys???



6'x4' 6' down lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> you on vacation


yes


twochains said:


> What the hell is one of them vactation thingys???


yes


bustedup said:


> you hinting Jr lol



no


----------



## twochains

Well fellas...I'm gonna leave this to you men! You all stay outta trouble!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What the hell is one of them vactation thingys???



that what loggers do when it rains


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> well lets have it ...... come on now ... out with it ..



Knights shield and lance the way they were carried that the reason...............in the parliament there are still two lines drawn each side of the house lol.............they more than two sword widths apart it originally was to stop opposing politicians gutting each other if they eh.........had a disagreement


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Knights shield and lance the way they were carried that the reason...............in the parliament there are still two lines drawn each side of the house lol.............they more than two sword widths apart it originally was to stop opposing politicians gutting each other if they eh.........had a disagreement



Let em gut each other and what a ridiculous reason to drive all katty whompus on the wrong side of the road... english.......pfffft....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Let em gut each other and what a ridiculous reason to drive all katty whompus on the wrong side of the road... english.......pfffft....



That is why this the old country bro most things stem from way way back lol


----------



## jrcat

Good evening Roberte


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that what loggers do when it rains



nah we just lose money when that happens ........and spend time on here lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bet ya got English in ya cat. and I prolly shoulda known that, makes sense


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> That is why this the old country bro most things stem from way way back lol



WOW.... you need to get outta there dude... that place would kill me in a hurry .... lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

nah, i'd like ta go see it. when that second million comes in


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> bet ya got English in ya cat. and I prolly shoulda known that, makes sense



Why do ya say that TS? Probably do ...


----------



## treeslayer2003

reasonable deduction, most of us do


----------



## bustedup

LOL you even use our national anthem as.........My Country, 'Tis of Thee."


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good evening Roberte



evening gents. 
don't worry I saw bustedup talking about having a 260, pics or it didn't happen.
some of the people on here swear by the 260, me, ehhh, just not a small saw guy, and I have small saws, you were they are, holding down the garage floor


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> reasonable deduction, most of us do



yeah and some scot and about 98% of the genetics we all share with chimpanzees .........


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> WOW.... you need to get outta there dude... that place would kill me in a hurry .... lol



honestly Jr you'd find most things are the same .........you may not get some off the lang but most other things the same


----------



## treeslayer2003

ah, don't believe everything they tought ya. we got more dna in common with a oak tree than a chimp.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> evening gents.
> don't worry I saw bustedup talking about having a 260, pics or it didn't happen.
> some of the people on here swear by the 260, me, ehhh, just not a small saw guy, and I have small saws, you were they are, holding down the garage floor



hey Roberte ......yup 260 an ok saw it good for limbing which is why I got it ......however the 357 kicks it's behind for speed of cut lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> honestly Jr you'd find most things are the same .........you may not get some off the lang but most other things the same



I would come over there for a week or so to drive on the wrong side of the road... But I would need extreme amounts of caffeine.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> evening gents.
> don't worry I saw bustedup talking about having a 260, pics or it didn't happen.
> some of the people on here swear by the 260, me, ehhh, just not a small saw guy, and I have small saws, you were they are, holding down the garage floor



I want nothing smaller than a 044. but I don't climb.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> honestly Jr you'd find most things are the same .........you may not get some off the lang but most other things the same



try speaking Portland Oregon, wow


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I would come over there for a week or so to drive on the wrong side of the road... But I would need extreme amounts of caffeine.....



ya would get a free ride home if ya did that lol............called being deported lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I want nothing smaller than a 044. but I don't climb.



that's what im talking about


----------



## treeslayer2003

really busted, Scottish not exactly English. or is that not politicly correct


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I would come over there for a week or so to drive on the wrong side of the road... But I would need extreme amounts of caffeine.....



hah, I need that much caffeine jus ta move


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ya would get a free ride home if ya did that lol............called being deported lol



I meant on the right side over there but it would be the wrong side here which is confusing at best because the right side is the right side over but right is wrong here ah forget it ...... lets just do some smokey burn outs.......Fast and Loud


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hey Roberte ......yup 260 an ok saw it good for limbing which is why I got it ......however the 357 kicks it's behind for speed of cut lol



you know what else is good for limbing, a 28 or 33 inch bar less bending and I can reach in
but what do I know:greenchainsaw::jester:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> really busted, Scottish not exactly English. or is that not politicly correct



Two different countries bro within the UK ......although there a vote next year to break the union which has existed since 18th cent


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> you know what else is good for limbing, a 28 or 33 inch bar less bending and I can reach in
> but what do I know:greenchainsaw::jester:



I get ya bro but sticks over here not as big and very rarely will ya get one ya can walk the trunk on lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Two different countries bro within the UK ......although there a vote next year to break the union which has existed since 18th cent



really :msp_scared: break out ya kilt


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> really :msp_scared: break out ya kilt



gotta love it when the kilt smack comes out 

don't forget the earl grey


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> really :msp_scared: break out ya kilt



it hanging in the closet lol........breaking the union won't go well and if it happens and I'm stateside I'll have to come back


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> gotta love it when the kilt smack comes out
> 
> don't forget the earl grey



wait till the dirk comes out ..........


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> really :msp_scared: break out ya kilt



kevlar kilt........


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> it hanging in the closet lol........breaking the union won't go well and if it happens and I'm stateside I'll have to come back



that sucks, guess it to do with economics


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that sucks, guess it to do with economics



it totally is bro unlike the states to much is bound together here and Scotland's base indusrties are long gone


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> wait till the dirk comes out ..........



claymore and scain dou ? that prolly not right


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> claymore and scain dou ? that prolly not right



sgian dubh (little black knife) and clae Mhor or claeve ainseasch (large and small broad sword)


----------



## bustedup

dirk is boideag


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'll never remember the spelling lol


----------



## jrcat

I off guys. Im going to try to reassemble the pieces of my sanity before I lose them.


----------



## bustedup

i'll be ba\ck gonna have a disagreement with some one lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

Robert, the old 044 the tuffest dang saw I ever wraped my fingers around. not strongest tuffest


----------



## treeslayer2003

take care cat


----------



## bustedup

back lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

c'mon don't every one talk at once


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> c'mon don't every one talk at once



do you not climb at all bro???


----------



## treeslayer2003

nope, never have. just learned ta cut in the woods. we never have messed with yard trees. that better left to a pro! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> nope, never have. just learned ta cut in the woods. we never have messed with yard trees. that better left to a pro! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey it not only yard trees that gotta be shinned up lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, the old 044 the tuffest dang saw I ever wraped my fingers around. not strongest tuffest




I'll have to put that on the short list.
Yellow and black too.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, the old 044 the tuffest dang saw I ever wraped my fingers around. not strongest tuffest




I'll have to put that on the short list.
Yellow and black too.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I'll have to put that on the short list.
> Yellow and black too.



guess that'll be on the list twice lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> guess that'll be on the list twice lol



I would hope by now, that you would know how I roll


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I would hope by now, that you would know how I roll



It the JW coffee me be a thinking lol 


anyways daylight up here so better start getting ready for work lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> It the JW coffee me be a thinking lol
> 
> 
> anyways daylight up here so better start getting ready for work lol



Mmmm coffee


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Mmmm coffee



nah for me red bull lol ......well the cheap version lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> nah for me red bull lol ......well the cheap version lol



You got some tobacco to go with it.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> You got some tobacco to go with it.



yup lol good southern tobacco to lol......need to get some chew later lol 


well have to go sharpen one of the old girls lol just a small clearing job of mainly hawthorn but money for old rope lol


----------



## bustedup

laters Roberte y'all stay safe and ifn ya can't be good be careful lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Man, I missed the whole darn evening! Catch y'all tomorrow


----------



## jrcat

No one here ..... where are you all at?


----------



## mdavlee

They must be out working still.


----------



## jrcat

Must be ...


----------



## treeslayer2003

nooo, doin favors


----------



## jrcat

Hey TS hows it goin?


----------



## treeslayer2003

eh, it goin. where is every one?


----------



## jrcat

Not sure. Hopefully not gettin whacked with some 404


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey rob, how ya doin


----------



## jrcat

Dang it busted got me listenin to this old stuff lol ......CCR ,Allman Bros., and then I found this .. I remember this music cause its all my old man listened to when I was a kid..bare foot and covered in dirt sittin in the passenger seat of a 69 ford 250 lol .....California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas - YouTube


----------



## roberte

no one home :msp_razz:


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, i'm here. dam internet connection. cat you listenin ta real music now!


----------



## treeslayer2003

anyone heard from tc?


----------



## bustedup

I just sent him reb songs lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

send him some skinner


----------



## jrcat

This is more my style of "old" music lol The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

ya mean skynyrd???


----------



## treeslayer2003

that good to, watch how ya say old-...classic


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> ya mean skynyrd???



ya no I cant na spiall


----------



## jrcat

This is a good version of this tune Neil Young - Old Man - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

just dispatched skynyrd lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, you got rob's tung?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, you got rob's tung?



No lol ... he is training to be a mime ... he just forgets that we cant see him .....


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey rob, how ya doin





treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, i'm here. dam internet connection. cat you listenin ta real music now!



kinda grouchy at the moment, not only the connection, if ready to take some .404 to this mother #$%^*(& desktop version of this POS 9000.


----------



## jrcat

So Im not the only person with trouble on this site? Dang thing doesnt like to load ..it freezes up. This is the only site I have this trouble with.


----------



## treeslayer2003

got that crap right, I thought it was my junk. have to get off and start all over


----------



## jrcat

Now I need some lennon glasses and bell bottoms .... and a 60 something ford or chevy....am radio... ah heck why not an 8 track player too lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

better use 3/4 pitch slasher chain


----------



## bustedup

Lennon glasses to skynyrd lol.......ok that a new one lol


----------



## jrcat

I'd like a 66 chevelle with a 327 and a 4 sp muncie... or a 390 galaxy....


----------



## treeslayer2003

nah, early 70s dodge :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can ride in the galexy


----------



## treeslayer2003

so busted, how goes it? ya cu t taday


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so busted, how goes it? ya cu t taday



kinda ....got soaked and slid on a hill on ma behind


----------



## jrcat

Now this is truck driving lol ....Kenworth W900L - 3 Stick Shifting - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> kinda ....got soaked and slid on a hill on ma behind



if no one saw, it didn't happen. that my story n I stickin to it


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Now this is truck driving lol ....Kenworth W900L - 3 Stick Shifting - YouTube



triplex?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> if no one saw, it didn't happen. that my story n I stickin to it



wife did outta the back window ......and ripped ma pants and not just the top ones but the under ones too lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

yowch!


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> triplex?



Must be


----------



## bustedup

took me an hour to find ma saw and will get ma phone tomoz wife will call it and dogs will hunt it lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yowch!



yup said that ....along with a few other words lol


----------



## northmanlogging

used to have a 68 cougar xr-7...re-over-built the motor myself, couldn't keep it straight on wet pavement... (in warshington... its always wet pavement) was a fun car, sold it to a 16 year old red head with big um yeah her and her dad where going to finish it off... still half wish I would have kept it...


----------



## jrcat

Im off gents.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im off gents.



you be safe bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

later cat, good luck workin.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I still have my 78 power wagon, it don't look so good but I still got it


----------



## northmanlogging

still have most of my motorcycles though... be hard pressed to get rid of a couple of em, even if one is responsible for cracking my leg... (11-1 compression on a stubby little kicker and a short in the ignition...)1970 AJS.


----------



## HuskStihl

I think my wife really hates you guys (####ing chainsaw friends!)


----------



## bitzer

Sorry boys no time to read up where I left off....


Two chains- If you want to start bushelin and you know you're cutting that much more than the other guys, ask your boss if you can get paid by the thousand. If you're just laying out and topping I'd say $25/thousand is a decent place to start. I've never just laid out and topped, but when I'm layin out and just makin logs (no pulp) I'm usually around 2000bf per hour. A cutter up here cam make between 30-40 per thousand laying out and bucking.


----------



## twochains

*rwoods...hear ya go...like they say, "pics or it didn't happen" lol*

Totally stepped on the big one and took a strike at my chaps. Then Looked over and about two ft away was the little one and I guess I stepped on him too...his little guts was all pokin' out n stuff. The baby is right around 2 to 3 weeks old, this mean there i about 8 more that I didn't see. 

As you may or may not know, all "pit-vipers" are born live birth (no egg) so they usually stay around each other for safety. Oddly enough I would say the bigger snake was actually fixing to eat the baby if I was a betting person. They weren't just hanging out together. 

Have you any idea how hard it is to stay focused on cutting after something like that happens??? It took an entire 10 minutes to get over it!!! DANG IT!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 299865
View attachment 299866


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Totally stepped on the big one and took a strike at my chaps. Then Looked over and about two ft away was the little one and I guess I stepped on him too...his little guts was all pokin' out n stuff. The baby is right around 2 to 3 weeks old, this mean there i about 8 more that I didn't see.
> 
> As you may or may not know, all "pit-vipers" are born live birth (no egg) so they usually stay around each other for safety. Oddly enough I would say the bigger snake was actually fixing to eat the baby if I was a betting person. They weren't just hanging out together.
> 
> Have you any idea how hard it is to stay focused on cutting after something like that happens??? It took an entire 10 minutes to get over it!!! DANG IT!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 299865
> View attachment 299866





your alive was wondering where you were lol........guess ya was snake charming lol


----------



## twochains

Hey! Yep...I'm alive!...barely! Pulled another 9 hr falling day in 98* weather! Fricken sucks! Got kinda sick yesterday and went to bed early.

Big wind gusts today of hot air...had a mild chair out this afternoon when a probably 40mph gust came around the edge of the ridge I was and put it back on my saw and "slab chaired" about 2 ft. up the tree. NOT FUN!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey! Yep...I'm alive!...barely! Pulled another 9 hr falling day in 98* weather! Fricken sucks! Got kinda sick yesterday and went to bed early.
> 
> Big wind gusts today of hot air...had a mild chair out this afternoon when a probably 40mph gust came around the edge of the ridge I was and put it back on my saw and "slab chaired" about 2 ft. up the tree. NOT FUN!



ya really gotta watch the wind bro .......it will get ya even it ya is paying attention


----------



## bustedup

Well as I can't find a skip chain over here lol.......guess I gonna have to make one lol


----------



## twochains

Ha! Ya got any hickory to cut...they are usually good about ripping off a cutter!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Totally stepped on the big one and took a strike at my chaps. Then Looked over and about two ft away was the little one and I guess I stepped on him too...his little guts was all pokin' out n stuff. The baby is right around 2 to 3 weeks old, this mean there i about 8 more that I didn't see.
> 
> As you may or may not know, all "pit-vipers" are born live birth (no egg) so they usually stay around each other for safety. Oddly enough I would say the bigger snake was actually fixing to eat the baby if I was a betting person. They weren't just hanging out together.
> 
> Have you any idea how hard it is to stay focused on cutting after something like that happens??? It took an entire 10 minutes to get over it!!! DANG IT!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 299865
> View attachment 299866



aaahhh! copper heads. yea, i'd say ya found um. I hate um, they dead now right? that 2 ya don't gotta think bout.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ha! Ya got any hickory to cut...they are usually good about ripping off a cutter!



LOL was planning on not doing that lol and no no hickory here lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Well as I can't find a skip chain over here lol.......guess I gonna have to make one lol



that's a lot of trouble. any Oregon dealer ought ta get it for ya.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's a lot of trouble. any Oregon dealer ought ta get it for ya.



not here unless ya wanna buy reels of it lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, what kinda tree did ya bust? wind will make a fool outta ya.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Well as I can't find a skip chain over here lol.......guess I gonna have to make one lol



I can mail you some loops if you want, or ebay UK should have some.


I have not been around here too much because there are so many fun things happening on other parts of AS right now. All the various face/no face/barberchair PNW GTG threads are awesome! I'm getting my 385 back from JakeG next week from his milling experiment, and hopefully in a month or so will get the 394 from Mastermind. Then I will make some videos for the enjoyment (and likely ridicule) or all


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I can mail you some loops if you want, or ebay UK should have some.
> 
> 
> I have not been around here too much because there are so many fun things happening on other parts of AS right now. All the various face/no face/barberchair PNW GTG threads are awesome! I'm getting my 385 back from JakeG next week from his milling experiment, and hopefully in a month or so will get the 394 from Mastermind. Then I will make some videos for the enjoyment (and likely ridicule) or all



thanks husk but shipping be high lol


----------



## jrcat

Hey there TC! I didnt notice you were here lol. Was thinking the hand brake got ya but here ya been playing with snakes lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, what kinda tree did ya bust? wind will make a fool outta ya.



Red oak. Pretty good one too! It was a pretty mild chair..but still! The one right in front of it caught the same type wind but I was watching my cut real close and pulled the bar out and waited on it to set back over and then dropped it.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Red oak. Pretty good one too! It was a pretty mild chair..but still! The one right in front of it caught the same type wind but I was watching my cut real close and pulled the bar out and waited on it to set back over and then dropped it.



bro pack wedges with ya .......if ya palm one up it'll stop things sitting back on ya


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Hey there TC! I didnt notice you were here lol. Was thinking the hand brake got ya but here ya been playing with snakes lol



Yep, I'm here. Those little buggers...if they don;t move you wont see them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Yep, I'm here. Those little buggers...if they don;t move you wont see them! :hmm3grin2orange:



I saw a few eastern diamond backs out in Allegheny NY on the oil leases when I was a teenager. I HATE snakes.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yep, I'm here. Those little buggers...if they don;t move you wont see them! :hmm3grin2orange:



you've got sharp new corks lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> bro pack wedges with ya .......if ya palm one up it'll stop things sitting back on ya



I do, just got a new one yesterday. :msp_thumbup: They live in my back pocket. Actually, in the wind I should realy start using them to tighten stuff up!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I do, just got a new one yesterday. :msp_thumbup: They live in my back pocket. Actually, in the wind I should realy start using them to tighten stuff up!



Might be an idea bro lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I saw a few eastern diamond backs out in Allegheny NY on the oil leases when I was a teenager. I HATE snakes.



I bet they were pretty! I only hate the ones that sneak up on ya. I used to have alot of snakes. I had an 8ft African Rock python that lived in a wak in closet! LOL! I raised it from a hatchling.


----------



## jrcat

I can get skip chain at the local Husq dealer. Havent tried to get full skip though. For the length of bars I use Im good with the full comp.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I can get skip chain at the local Husq dealer. Havent tried to get full skip though. For the length of bars I use Im good with the full comp.



you would prolly see a difference bro


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I bet they were pretty! I only hate the ones that sneak up on ya. I used to have alot of snakes. I had an 8ft African Rock python that lived in a wak in closet! LOL! I raised it from a hatchling.



Yer nuts dude lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yer nuts dude lol



+1 lol I no like snakes either


----------



## treeslayer2003

I 3


----------



## bustedup

seriously Jr try a semi or full skip it will give ya a faster cut (rougher) and yoursaw won't bog down the same


----------



## twochains

nevermind lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> seriously Jr try a semi or full skip it will give ya a faster cut (rougher) and yoursaw won't bog down the same



I have 2 loops of skip lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> nevermind lol



Hunh? lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> nevermind lol



ok you voted no.1 snake charmer......the rest of us we snake crappers lol


----------



## twochains

Did any of you fellas cut today? Read somewhere busted was living up to his name....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

Snakes are cool looking creatures I just have this fear of anything that is venomous and bites and has poor temperment.....lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I have 2 loops of skip lol



well use it lol esp if ya dropping sticks that ya need to get thru quicker


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Did any of you fellas cut today? Read somewhere busted was living up to his name....:hmm3grin2orange:



He did that on purpose... wanted to relive his younger days...


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Did any of you fellas cut today? Read somewhere busted was living up to his name....:hmm3grin2orange:



that was yesterday lol ......mind ya still picking wee bit of gorse out my rear and other places


----------



## twochains

Pine yard is excepting our loads Monday! Problem is I have alot of pine to cut in the set I am in...hate to cut it because it won't go towards my load tally till at least Monday....what to do :msp_confused:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I cut a load of pine ta day. tc, don't cut the hinge off using wedges


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Pine yard is excepting our loads Monday! Problem is I have alot of pine to cut in the set I am in...hate to cut it because it won't go towards my load tally till at least Monday....what to do :msp_confused:



Cut like crazy?


----------



## bustedup

Is it gonna cause ya probs with yer lay??? If not lay it out and look on it as money in the bank


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I use wedges from time to time. Mainly on fence lines. 

Oh Hell...speaking of fence lines.... the LO applied to the Forestry Service to get a grant for new boundary line fence and 30 ft. dozed swath plus the land to be burned. He got it! I'm going to sign up for next year, I didn't burn this year.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Is it gonna cause ya probs with yer lay??? If not lay it out and look on it as money in the bank



No won't mess up the lay any...it will mess up my weekly tally against the "B" crew. I already have over a load of pine saw logs down and still in the woods...now those log are actually messing up the lay. I need to drop those big gum and oaks off that ridge, sometime 2moro...the pine will have to be skid first almost, then that will mean the skidder OP will be spending time on un counted logs instead of pulling saw logs. Dang those pine yards! LOL! I'd just cut ALL the pine and send it...problem solved!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## northmanlogging

figure I should show ya all some pics from the Demming Log show... This truck is a working machine, the loader I think is just for show.


----------



## HuskStihl

With the drama and excitement which frequently accompanies my tree falling, they should hire me. I'd fill more seats than Bob or Randy who boringly land them where they want. My "falling" is more like a reality show slow motion train wreck, which is what draws the crowds these days.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Totally stepped on the big one and took a strike at my chaps. Then Looked over and about two ft away was the little one and I guess I stepped on him too...his little guts was all pokin' out n stuff. The baby is right around 2 to 3 weeks old, this mean there i about 8 more that I didn't see.
> 
> As you may or may not know, all "pit-vipers" are born live birth (no egg) so they usually stay around each other for safety. Oddly enough I would say the bigger snake was actually fixing to eat the baby if I was a betting person. They weren't just hanging out together.
> 
> Have you any idea how hard it is to stay focused on cutting after something like that happens??? It took an entire 10 minutes to get over it!!! DANG IT!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 299865
> View attachment 299866



:msp_thumbdn: Did I tell you I hate snakes? If not, let me say I HATE SNAKES!!! Dead or alive, but dead is definitely better. I thought of moving to Hawaii - no snakes. Or way up north - no vemonous snakes. I glad they don't phase you and a few others folks. Otherwise there wouldn't be one left on planet earth. Also glad you didn't get bit byeither of them or by your wind blown tree. Ron

PS Did either of them have three fangs (spares don't count)?

PSS Yeah I knew about the live births. I came across a fat mama copperhead in the road about three years ago - let just say she gave premature birth and died in the process. None of her youngums survived either.

PST Did I tell you I hate snakes?


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> With the drama and excitement which frequently accompanies my tree falling, they should hire me. I'd fill more seats than Bob or Randy who boringly land them where they want. My "falling" is more like a reality show slow motion train wreck, which is what draws the crowds these days.:msp_biggrin:



Train wreck tv, this is true, but you have to look good on tv while ur doing it.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 299915


Just for you jrcat


----------



## roberte

View attachment 299916


Ready for a hat...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> View attachment 299915
> 
> 
> Just for you jrcat



Nice little wide track G model. I see the tracks on it are as loose as mine are lol .. dang dresser track adjusters leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Nice little wide track G model. I see the tracks on it are as loose as mine are lol .. dang dresser track adjusters leave a lot to be desired.



It did a good job of cutting a hole though


----------



## jrcat

TD8's will push till they cant push anymore and then some lol. awesome machines.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> TD8's will push till they cant push anymore and then some lol. awesome machines.



And maybe drag a few logs too :msp_smile:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> View attachment 299916
> 
> 
> Ready for a hat...



I see you been busy


----------



## twochains

Hows it goin men? Everybody put in a good one?


----------



## mdavlee

I got rained/lightning out today from my day job. The storms came again right after I got home with some chick pea sized hail in it. No wood cutting in the yard today


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, snake slayer what's hot?


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> I got rained/lightning out today from my day job. The storms came again right after I got home with some chick pea sized hail in it. No wood cutting in the yard today



don't feel alone, this been happening a lot lately here.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I got rained/lightning out today from my day job. The storms came again right after I got home with some chick



dude! I'm impressed!

With a 15/16 socket, an 18" breaker bar, a 3' cheater pipe, a chain, a propane torch, a lot of sweat and a bit of profanity I got all 9 worn out blades off my old rhino TX 135. Total PITA, but hopefully a few years out of the new ones


----------



## twochains

Is everyone but me getting copius amounts of rain?? Dang...I would LOVE to cut in the rain....everything so dry, you know that smell when leaves are drying and they are cooking in the sun? Yeh..that smell! 

I hung the back up skidder OP up in the bottom of a hollar for a couple hours trying to get 2 magnum oak logs out of it! I actually like the dude and felt bad for him. He about turned over down the hill a few times and had zero idea his front end was about 4ft. up in the air. He broke his mainline and was forced to use the grapple!...fun times! Both trees were too top heavy to do much more with than dump 'em to the bottom! 

rain....please!!!!


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, what kinda skidders yer ops runin? there are a lot of cable tricks no one seems to know any more.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> dude! I'm impressed!
> With a 15/16 socket, an 18" breaker bar, a 3' cheater pipe, a chain, a propane torch, a lot of sweat and a bit of profanity I got all 9 worn out blades off my old rhino TX 135. Total PITA, but hopefully a few years out of the new ones


Question.... what is a rhino tx 135?


twochains said:


> Is everyone but me getting copius amounts of rain?? Dang...I would LOVE to cut in the rain....everything so dry, you know that smell when leaves are drying and they are cooking in the sun? Yeh..that smell!
> 
> I hung the back up skidder OP up in the bottom of a hollar for a couple hours trying to get 2 magnum oak logs out of it! I actually like the dude and felt bad for him. He about turned over down the hill a few times and had zero idea his front end was about 4ft. up in the air. He broke his mainline and was forced to use the grapple!...fun times! Both trees were too top heavy to do much more with than dump 'em to the bottom!
> 
> rain....please!!!!



I trade places with you for the rest of june... you can have all the rain you like up here.


----------



## twochains

Timber King (the one below the 560) there aren't any numbers on the skidder. I know it has 6 ft tall 3 1/2 ft wide tires though :msp_rolleyes:.

The mainline was bad frayed from a job a couple months ago where they had to put the trucks in and out. It finally gave way today I guess.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey, snake slayer what's hot?



snake slayer...THH! got a ring to it! LOL! ...watch me get bit 2moro :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

she got big rubber, timber king really a cat I think. I could be wrong. mind getting dodey from all the rain.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> snake slayer...THH! got a ring to it! LOL! ...watch me get bit 2moro :msp_w00t:



I wonder what Randy would say.... quit whining cut it open and suck the poison out grab 6 chokers get outta my sight ...lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Question.... what is a rhino tx 135?



I am going to bet it's a lawn mower?? Who knows


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> snake slayer...THH! got a ring to it! LOL! ...watch me get bit 2moro :msp_w00t:



no,no,no, don't want that!


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> she got big rubber, timber king really a cat I think. I could be wrong. mind getting dodey from all the rain.



Tis a Cat... Kinda like those japanese knock off Cats... like you can buy a brand new D6E lol ... but everything on em is built in japan..


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Question.... what is a rhino tx135?



Flex wing finish mower. 13.5 ft cut. Very handy


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I wonder what Randy would say.... quit whining cut it open and suck the poison out grab 6 chokers get outta my sight ...lol



That's what they did back in pre-historic times.... (2) one second blasts with a stun gun...yer golden! ...unless yer in another country like maybe Australia and then yer just skrewd


----------



## treeslayer2003

stun gun? hey, busted.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> That's what they did back in pre-historic times.... (2) one second blasts with a stun gun...yer golden! ...unless yer in another country like maybe Australia and then yer just skrewd



Dude that movie caddy shack!!!!! "can you suck the poison out?"


----------



## bustedup

Hey guys


----------



## jrcat

Hey B where ya been? I was thinking about sendin you some pants.... that have HDPE skids on the butt lol...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hey B where ya been? I was thinking about sendin you some pants.... that have HDPE skids on the butt lol...



assume the 8 9 10 position.......I can slide plenty well thanks.....


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> assume the 8 9 10 position.......I can slide plenty well thanks.....



I was only being thoughtful... trying to cut yer costs by savin yer pants lol ...... Just think... in the winter you would have built in sleds.... just sit and slide lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I was only being thoughtful... trying to cut yer costs by savin yer pants lol ...... Just think... in the winter you would have built in sleds.... just sit and slide lol



don't plan on being here next winter lol .......I want warm winters from now on lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> don't plan on being here next winter lol .......I want warm winters from now on lol



I tell ya ....no sense of adventure lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I tell ya ....no sense of adventure lol



I had plenty adventure thanks .......lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

don't know how ya can go from cool n crisp to hot n humid. doe's it snow over there?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't know how ya can go from cool n crisp to hot n humid. doe's it snow over there?



What I would give for it to freeze up right now ... either dry out or freeze up... dang..


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't know how ya can go from cool n crisp to hot n humid. doe's it snow over there?



does it rain in Maryland lol


----------



## twochains

Yep... neutralizes the venom I think. I would say if you took a big hit from a diamond back er something...ya prolly need to get that checked out!


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> don't plan on being here next winter lol .......I want warm winters from now on lol



Hey busted! Ya movin' to Arkansas?? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey busted! Ya movin' to Arkansas?? LOL!



No lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey busted! Ya movin' to Arkansas?? LOL!



too many snakes by all accounts lol


----------



## twochains

Well.....


----------



## jrcat

International TD-8E - Tractor & Construction Plant Wiki - The classic vehicle and machinery wiki


----------



## bustedup

It'll be NC, TN, KY or WV been offered places in all them at good prices and we will sell the place in NC we have


----------



## twochains

I'm wrapping up a big section of timber 2moro. Going to gut the pine for Monday..don't know how much we can send just yet. I hope 10 loads or so, then I can finish this tract with some steep ground super tall timber....then head a little bit South and cut some whopper pine!


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I guess that answers that.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> It'll be NC, TN, KY or WV been offered places in all them at good prices and we will sell the place in NC we have



Kentucky is my home town. Born there and left on my 21st birthday. My brother still lives there.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, I guess that answers that.



yeah bro we get snow......not to much this year but 2 years ago when we were back it started snowing 10th October and didn't stop til 13th April lol and I mean every day it snowed


----------



## treeslayer2003

spossed ta be in the 70s next two days, gonna cut and run lines on another piece. be close to 90 next week again. and of course more storms!


----------



## treeslayer2003

needed snow shoes


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Kentucky is my home town. Born there and left on my 21st birthday. My brother still lives there.



we'll see not sure lots of things to be weighed up


----------



## twochains

What does run lines mean slayer?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> spossed ta be in the 70s next two days, gonna cut and run lines on another piece. be close to 90 next week again. and of course more storms!



yeah been seeing the news and it don't look good 


see a twister touched down near Baltimore


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What does run lines mean slayer?



find and mark property lines, fun


----------



## jrcat

Running lines is marking lines I believe.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yeah been seeing the news and it don't look good
> 
> 
> see a twister touched down near Baltimore



yea, and near Wilmington but we only get little ones. nothing like ok.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> What does run lines mean slayer?



He means he making sure he cutting where he supposed to cut lol


----------



## twochains

Yeh...notice I had no idea what it meant! LOL! Ya gotta almost rope me in!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh...notice I had no idea what it meant! LOL! Ya gotta almost rope me in!



just different sayings in diff locations


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, but I do this before I ever give the lo a price. can't cruise timber without knowing the lines


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeh...notice I had no idea what it meant! LOL! Ya gotta almost rope me in!



i'd tie a cinder block to ya bro.


----------



## twochains

Do you use one of those string line deals when you cruse yer timber? My boss does well at cruising and bidding timber...damn good actually!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, but I do this before I ever give the lo a price. can't cruise timber without knowing the lines



That is so true......TC you'll find those things out if ya ever work for ya self or bid on falling contracts .......golden rule ......never ever ever give a quote, price, or anything before ya see it


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'd tie a cinder block to ya bro.



think ya might need more than one lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Do you use one of those string line deals when you cruse yer timber? My boss does well at cruising and bidding timber...damn good actually!



you mean a hip chain. he prolly doin a plot cruise. no I got my own way, sneaky really. competition is fierce here, I leave no trace I've been there. no paint no nothing till i'm sure of the sale. learned this the hard way.


----------



## twochains

I've cut several tracts where there were stings all out through the woods. Usually large scale timber contracts with several species of timber. Usually find the strings in the ERC


----------



## treeslayer2003

Erc?


----------



## twochains

eastern red cedar. It is all I used to cut. Highest paying timber around here.


----------



## jrcat

Ive run inot that string cutting in roads but it was to mark roads I know you asked me about it before but I couldnt place it till now. It comes out of a reel the keeps track of feet and sometimes chains ...depends on the measuring unit used.


----------



## bustedup

cedar TC??? .......TS you'll prob know it as juniper .......I'm sure it ain't true cedar


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's right cat. man we got lots of red cedar but it little. maybe diff. spes. atlantic maybe?


----------



## twochains

Yeh, it's real fine, kinda like dental floss and really strong!

Not a whole lot of competition that I know of. I remember my old boss from my ERC days said there were boundary lines on where he would and wouldn't buy timber. He would not go into other buyers territory and expected the same. My current boss bids alot of gubment jobs and generally gets some good tracts.


----------



## jrcat

TS My buddy wants to buy a log truck just called me back and asked me to go look at a few with him sometime next week. IH paystars with N14's and serco 8500 loaders on em..


----------



## treeslayer2003

I did look at some white cedar once, thought it was bald cypress at first.


----------



## jrcat

The NY DEC puts some tracts out to bid but its mostly pine and spruce... The spruce does ok but the pine market here sucks. Most of the state land stuff is red pine ....chipper food.... If I had a penny for every ton of that crap I stuffed into the waiting maw of a chipper.. I would be doin good lol ...


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, ya know I like the n 14. ih good trucks n get parts easy. they rust that only thing but cheaper than a pete or kw.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I did look at some white cedar once, thought it was bald cypress at first.



that cause it is a cypress lol as is western red cedar lol neither are true cedars lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> The NY DEC puts some tracts out to bid but its mostly pine and spruce... The spruce does ok but the pine market here sucks. Most of the state land stuff is red pine ....chipper food.... If I had a penny for every ton of that crap I stuffed into the waiting maw of a chipper.. I would be doin good lol ...



ya really don't like pine do ya lol


----------



## bustedup

TC what your pine going for??? saw logs or pulp


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeh, it's real fine, kinda like dental floss and really strong!
> 
> Not a whole lot of competition that I know of. I remember my old boss from my ERC days said there were boundary lines on where he would and wouldn't buy timber. He would not go into other buyers territory and expected the same. My current boss bids alot of gubment jobs and generally gets some good tracts.



wish it was that way here. I used to try be that way, no one else extended me the same curtesy.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's right cat. man we got lots of red cedar but it little. maybe diff. spes. atlantic maybe?



ERC runs in a vein and does very well in Arkansas, Missouri, Kentucky, Indiana and I think Tennessee maybe. Our cedar is good sized, still see plenty of 20+ little ends at 8'6. ERC is the best money a solo logger can make. The smaller yer operation the more money. I used to make quite a bit of money with my 1 ton, my 044, and my shoulder.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> that cause it is a cypress lol as is western red cedar lol neither are true cedars lol



but not bald cypress right?
that is they are not the same tree


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> TC what your pine going for??? saw logs or pulp



41


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> but not bald cypress right?



eh depends lol some bald cypress is called white cypress ......but white ceder is a cypress but not the same species lol......I think .......


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> 41



41 ??? ya lost me lol


----------



## twochains

saw logs is paying the same as pine poles! LOL! Highest pine poles have been in years! I have made some quick money cutting those jewels! Very little limbing and they don't want a whole lot of 8in little ends. Lots of trips back an forth to the truck though. But compared to ERC bringing $70 a ton...waaay better than pine poles.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> 41 ??? ya lost me lol



$41 a ton LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

ain't hardly worth cutting any more. I can get jus a little more for 10 count loads. shame


----------



## treeslayer2003

any of ya remember the pileing boom? never see that again


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, ya know I like the n 14. ih good trucks n get parts easy. they rust that only thing but cheaper than a pete or kw.



These ones have aluminum cabs TS..They are both 2000's


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ain't hardly worth cutting any more. I can get jus a little more for 10 count loads. shame



prolly get more for it as firewood lol.......I know lol not great but biz is biz lol


----------



## twochains

Telephone pole pine does real good here. Problem is there is only one guy who can come out and mark them. They are a pain in the butt also, the number code depicting the designated lengths were hard to remember at first. Be all hot and tired, see an (8) and yer like ummm....42' er 37'


----------



## treeslayer2003

didn't know ih made aluminum cabs, I stuck in the past. won't buy pine fire wood busted. pine market really went in the crapper last few years.


----------



## bustedup

I'm seriously thinking bout doing lot clearance when we get back as after spending last week out again I really dunno if my knees and elbows will stand up to proper falling


----------



## twochains

yellow pine will burn yer house down. Too much roson...get a flu fire

Men I'm hittin' the hay! Gotta kick them chickens off their limb in the morning! You guys stay safe!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> didn't know ih made aluminum cabs, I stuck in the past. won't buy pine fire wood busted. pine market really went in the crapper last few years.



pine I get ya bro....but over here an europe it burnt quite alot .......if it properly seasoned it ok but I get the creosote build up etc


----------



## treeslayer2003

piling is what they built on in long island. they come get it 200 a piece. had ta be strait 75+ tall 
24" plus and little taper. my ol man cut a bunch of it.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> yellow pine will burn yer house down. Too much roson...get a flu fire
> 
> Men I'm hittin' the hay! Gotta kick them chickens off their limb in the morning! You guys stay safe!



you take care bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

I not far behind ya, later man.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I not far behind ya, later man.



wish I could sleep lol,,,,,,to much whizzing round in my head lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I been thinkin you don't sleep much


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I been thinkin you don't sleep much



No to many things going on ......things I gotta do......things I can't do........things I got no control over lol


----------



## jrcat

Been on the phone.


----------



## bustedup

LOL hope it was biz not one of those eh ya know phone services lol


----------



## jrcat

WOrkin on more work. Its crazy everyone in my area is down right now .. to dang wet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> No to many things going on ......things I gotta do......things I can't do........things I got no control over lol



I know what ya mean. if you been out for a while, it take a long time for your body to get used to it again.


----------



## jrcat

We have had 8.5 inches of rain since the 1st of this month... pretty much every crew from erie PA out to cuba NY is down. Something has to give here. Hard maple has risen $100 per thousand since the first of the month as well ..this will be interesting once I can get back in the woods...


----------



## bustedup

Y'all wanna laff??? 


A buddy of mine was asked to quote on a small local govt job (outward bound centre) doing clear up and mainly tackling blow down and hung up stuff ......nothing big .......I went to look at it with him and it was really nothing and would have taken him (and me) round 3-4 days 


so he quoted ........then was told he couldn't do it cause he didn't have a ticket for dealing with multiple blow down or hang ups............


The thing is there ain't no tickets for that lol.......there is for single blow down but not multiple ......now if he went for the ticket it'd cost him $750 


so y'all think you over regulated lol ya ain't seen nothing ..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

we got around the same. grade buyer got 0 loads this week. dad said pine mill looked low.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Y'all wanna laff???
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was asked to quote on a small local govt job (outward bound centre) doing clear up and mainly tackling blow down and hung up stuff ......nothing big .......I went to look at it with him and it was really nothing and would have taken him (and me) round 3-4 days
> 
> 
> so he quoted ........then was told he couldn't do it cause he didn't have a ticket for dealing with multiple blow down or hang ups............
> 
> 
> The thing is there ain't no tickets for that lol.......there is for single blow down but not multiple ......now if he went for the ticket it'd cost him $750
> 
> 
> so y'all think you over regulated lol ya ain't seen nothing ..........



I am glad I dont live over there. We have regs but nothing like that.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey busted! Ya movin' to Arkansas?? LOL!





bustedup said:


> No lol



well take your scots arse over here


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I know what ya mean. if you been out for a while, it take a long time for your body to get used to it again.



that a bit of it lol .......but that I'll get round (pain killers lol) It really all the other crap here ......I really get looked on as a dinosaur and that cause I will not pay out a load of cash to get pieces of paper I get shunned lol.......until folks either get something big or nasty or both lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I am glad I dont live over there. We have regs but nothing like that.



Oh ya haven't even grazed the surface with what I just said lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Running lines is marking lines I believe.



in the 80s it meant something else


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well take your scots arse over here



I is trying lol believe me but until someone comes up with the cash for here we can't .......Now their is no one to kinda deal with here and the sale ......and I ain't trusting no realtor to deal with it lol not with the money I'm talking lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, your full again. yep, some of us been around longer than their rules. worthless paperwork, but we can't get around it.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> No to many things going on ......things I gotta do......things I can't do........things I got no control over lol



barber chair fights:msp_wink:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> in the 80s it meant something else



hahahaa


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> in the 80s it meant something else



you a bad boy


----------



## jrcat

Its clear TS ...good evening Roberte


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> hahahaa





treeslayer2003 said:


> you a bad boy



full disclosure, I wasn't an alter boy back then


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> barber chair fights:msp_wink:



gave up there lol ......I'd have bopped someone .......jeez can folks not understand that when Randy etc says not good idea (not exact words) then really it ain't a good idea.......plus those chainsaw dudes scare me lol .......there zillions of em lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> full disclosure, I wasn't an alter boy back then



Roberte.......


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> full disclosure, I wasn't an alter boy back then



ya mean ya are now lol.......if so your mom know your on here lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> gave up there lol ......I'd have bopped someone .......jeez can folks not understand that when Randy etc says not good idea (not exact words) then really it ain't a good idea.......plus those chainsaw dudes scare me lol .......there zillions of em lol



They multiply and multiply..... and they bicker a lot ...lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Roberte.......



that flattering Roberte he posted one of an Amish dude for me lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> They multiply and multiply..... and they bicker a lot ...lol



scary place lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> that flattering Roberte he posted one of an Amish dude for me lol



Schnitzel?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Schnitzel?



LOL assume the 8,9,10 position ...........again


----------



## treeslayer2003

what scares me is they think they can do what took us 20 years to learn. go read over there, them guys are all pros.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> what scares me is they think they can do what took us 20 years to learn. go read over there, them guys are all pros.



No I ain't going there again lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> LOL assume the 8,9,10 position ...........again



You scare me... you are always wanting me to assume a position... you sure you were never in prison ...lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> what scares me is they think they can do what took us 20 years to learn. go read over there, them guys are all pros.



I refuse.. I said my bit and that was enough. I agree with what you and busted said over there too.. But its like a feeding frenzy over there... throw some chum in the water and away it goes lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

he went to ass kickin school tho.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You scare me... you are always wanting me to assume a position... you sure you were never in prison ...lol



NO .....was in army clink once ......for biting of a snakes head lol......and I lost a stripe for that to


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> he went to ass kickin school tho.



yup .......got taught that from gramps and pop lol .......was demonstrated to me regularly


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> NO .....was in army clink once ......for biting of a snakes head lol......and I lost a stripe for that to



You my friend are to easy to bust on at times lol ... I swear I dont know how Ive lived this long with my smart a$$ mouth ...Back when I kinda did drink a bit...man could I get some chit goin in a bar ..lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You my friend are to easy to bust on at times lol ... I swear I dont know how Ive lived this long with my smart a$$ mouth ...Back when I kinda did drink a bit...man could I get some chit goin in a bar ..lol



lol ya think hmmmmmmmmm well wait til ya see me in person ......I no give warnings when I gonna 8,9,10 ya lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> yup .......got taught that from gramps and pop lol .......was demonstrated to me regularly



I cant remember half the beatings I got from my old man... probably was the cuncussions....lol or the times I spent unconscious lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yup .......got taught that from gramps and pop lol .......was demonstrated to me regularly



yea, me too. can't believe ya bite a snake. ya crazy!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, me too. can't believe ya bite a snake. ya crazy!



it was a strippers prop and not real lol.......she annoyed me so ......I bit the head off lol.......she told the MP's they told the boss .......I got busted lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> lol ya think hmmmmmmmmm well wait til ya see me in person ......I no give warnings when I gonna 8,9,10 ya lol



I always wanted to start a fake bar brawl lol ........


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, me too. can't believe ya bite a snake. ya crazy!



crazy hmmmmmm yup probably lol .......put it this way the last year I played hockey I had 460 mins in penalties lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> it was a strippers prop and not real lol.......she annoyed me so ......I bit the head off lol.......she told the MP's they told the boss .......I got busted lol



I got nothin on this lol .....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I always wanted to start a fake bar brawl lol ........



I don't see ya having probs that way lol .....just ya might not find it fake lol


----------



## jrcat

Well Im out... Gotta spend tomorrow at the zoo with the GF and the boy, He wants me there...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I got nothin on this lol .....



that's tame lol .......I road a train over the forth bridge once for a bet lol...............on the roof lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> gave up there lol ......I'd have bopped someone .......jeez can folks not understand that when Randy etc says not good idea (not exact words) then really it ain't a good idea.......plus those chainsaw dudes scare me lol .......there zillions of em lol





jrcat said:


> They multiply and multiply..... and they bicker a lot ...lol



Hey! I was and still am a chainsaw guy, and while I admit I'm kinda scary, I'm not *that* scary! I think. Maybe.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Well Im out... Gotta spend tomorrow at the zoo with the GF and the boy, He wants me there...



have a good one bro ......and try not to let em keep ya lol


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Hey! I was and still am a chainsaw guy, and while I admit I'm kinda scary, I'm not *that* scary! I think. Maybe.



You are scarey...and try not to think lol Thinking gets you into trouble lol ... 


Just ribbin ya lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> crazy hmmmmmm yup probably lol .......put it this way the last year I played hockey I had 460 mins in penalties lol



Ya, that field hockey can get pretty rough. Don't let the skirts (kilts?) fool ya:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Ya, that field hockey can get pretty rough. Don't let the skirts (kilts?) fool ya:msp_biggrin:



not field .......ice


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> that a bit of it lol .......but that I'll get round (pain killers lol) It really all the other crap here ......I really get looked on as a dinosaur and that cause I will not pay out a load of cash to get pieces of paper I get shunned lol.......until folks either get something big or nasty or both lol




Boy can I relate. . But that's OK. What I don't have in run, I pretty much make up for in consistency. I was off by 2 tanks per day, but most of that was flat ass waiting for Dan to root out what I had bucked ahead.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> not field .......ice



I was just kidding Ozzy. I still play beer league hockey.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I was just kidding Ozzy. I still play beer league hockey.



Mine wasn't beer league lol .......did dump Unger on his rear but he was way past his best when he came over here lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bet ya glad ta be home tramp, now ya gotta fix that starter. dunno if i'll cut 2 morrow or not, wind spossed ta blow 25. guess i'm markin lines n countin trees.


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Boy can I relate. . But that's OK. What I don't have in run, I pretty much make up for in consistency. I was off by 2 tanks per day, but most of that was flat ass waiting for Dan to root out what I had bucked ahead.



Tramp you make up for it in skill .......I seen ya pics and ya climbing and that skill learned over years and using it to get the job done.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> bet ya glad ta be home tramp, now ya gotta fix that starter. dunno if i'll cut 2 morrow or not, wind spossed ta blow 25. guess i'm markin lines n countin trees.



jeez lol ya wanna come over here lol 25 that a mild breeze here lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey northman, jd cylinders all goin at once. grapple arch cyl. started blowin oil out the gland yesterday. these things always seem to happen when it ain't convenient.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> jeez lol ya wanna come over here lol 25 that a mild breeze here lol



25 a no no for cutting oak grade. less ya can get in a draw or sumthin. nice on pine tho, if it stedy.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> 25 a no no for cutting oak grade. less ya can get in a draw or sumthin. nice on pine tho, if it stedy.



I get ya lol but here ya wouldn't cut a lot lol........the wind blow everyday here


----------



## treeslayer2003

I rather have 20 degrees n still than 50 n windy.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm gone boys, see ya 2 morrow.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I rather have 20 degrees n still than 50 n windy.



LOL well here 20 no prob even in june lol ......but not still very often ......sometimes it is but that usually in between things lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm gone boys, see ya 2 morrow.



Be safe bro catch ya laters


----------



## northmanlogging

took me a half hour to catch up today... 

I did get that cylinder back today, I have to go machining tomorrow but I'll try and weasel my way out early so I can install it and be ready for Saturday. I did a little falling last week so I got a bit of a head start, not 10 loads like 2 chains... That's ok though I'll make up for it by taking the whole check and not having to pay anybody... Knee is still a little week... good thing its mostly flat ground...


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Schnitzel?



now that's funny


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> No I ain't going there again lol



you just gotta pace your self.
next time just think of something I would say, very sarcastic of course


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I refuse.. I said my bit and that was enough. I agree with what you and busted said over there too.. But its like a feeding frenzy over there... throw some chum in the water and away it goes lol



were much better off in our playground over here


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> You my friend are to easy to bust on at times lol ... I swear I dont know how Ive lived this long with my smart a$$ mouth ...Back when I kinda did drink a bit...man could I get some chit goin in a bar ..lol



me & jim beam and/or jack daniels, not a good mix


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Well Im out... Gotta spend tomorrow at the zoo with the GF and the boy, He wants me there...



Well at least you will be "logging" some time with the family


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Hey! I was and still am a chainsaw guy, and while I admit I'm kinda scary, I'm not *that* scary! I think. Maybe.



your as ferocious as a dull landing chain :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey boys, big pine just went up! I got a lot of it on the books. ifin it would just dry up now. hopefully it's not a mistake, this load avg. 424ft. per tree.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> took me a half hour to catch up today...
> 
> I did get that cylinder back today, I have to go machining tomorrow but I'll try and weasel my way out early so I can install it and be ready for Saturday. I did a little falling last week so I got a bit of a head start, not 10 loads like 2 chains... That's ok though I'll make up for it by taking the whole check and not having to pay anybody... Knee is still a little week... good thing its mostly flat ground...



nm, if I get 5 trailer loads a week by myself i'm tickled. ya don't have to get a lota loads if ya got no one standin there with they hand out.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey boys, big pine just went up! I got a lot of it on the books. ifin it would just dry up now. hopefully it's not a mistake, this load avg. 424ft. per tree.



Ive been hearing that prices are goin up .... Now the fuel prices will be goin up...


----------



## rwoods

*Got put in my place last night*

Last night I was listening to music on youtube as I'm too cheap to buy my own. Anyways, over in the right hand column is a "recommended for you" selection made by Youtube - presumably based upon their snooping on your internet activity. The video below is what was recommended for me. I wonder if they have been spying on my chainsharpening skills as well. Ron

[video=youtube;ZoameGbMVt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoameGbMVt8[/video]


----------



## rwoods

Let me try that again another way. Bore cut example - YouTube Ron


----------



## jrcat

Can anyone translate german or whatever this is? Spannungssimulator - YouTube


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> in the 80s it meant something else



 :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> Last night I was listening to music on youtube as I'm too cheap to buy my own. Anyways, over in the right hand column is a "recommended for you" selection made by Youtube - presumably based upon their snooping on your internet activity. The video below is what was recommended for me. I wonder if they have been spying on my chainsharpening skills as well. Ron
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is pretty humiliating that the youtube thinks this is what you possibly could be with lots of instruction. :hmm3grin2orange:
> They must have used the saw for a trenching demonstration before doing this video. "Chips" like powdered sugar


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> Last night I was listening to music on youtube as I'm too cheap to buy my own. Anyways, over in the right hand column is a "recommended for you" selection made by Youtube - presumably based upon their snooping on your internet activity. The video below is what was recommended for me. I wonder if they have been spying on my chainsharpening skills as well. Ron
> 
> [video=youtube;ZoameGbMVt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoameGbMVt8[/video]



yea, big bro prolly readin right now. that is not how I start a bore.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Can anyone translate german or whatever this is? Spannungssimulator - YouTube



Yup...somethin' simulator! LOL!


----------



## rwoods

jrcat said:


> Can anyone translate german or whatever this is? Spannungssimulator - YouTube



I'm not sure if he said "We still have a few bugs to work on how to slide this lean compensator down a standing tree." or "We had this government safety grant to spend on something and this rig is the best we could do." :msp_smile: Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> Last night I was listening to music on youtube as I'm too cheap to buy my own. Anyways, over in the right hand column is a "recommended for you" selection made by Youtube - presumably based upon their snooping on your internet activity. The video below is what was recommended for me. I wonder if they have been spying on my chainsharpening skills as well. Ron



Actually I wouldn't feel too bad. The internet seems to know a lot more about my erectile dysfunction than I am comfortable with:jester:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, how's it goin?


----------



## twochains

Hey men! Yall have a good day?? 

Did you fellas get into something on the chainsaw thread??


----------



## rwoods

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, big bro prolly readin right now. that is not how I start a bore.



Surely not. How about the "steep and deep" description? I don't think that is what RandyMac has in mind when he says it. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

huh? I only made one post


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, how's it goin?



Goin good! Another hot one! Made a vid....LOL! Trying to upload it now. magnum co-dominate oak 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 on the stump....I thought for sure it was 4'x4'


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Hey men! Yall have a good day??
> 
> Did you fellas get into something on the chainsaw thread??



:bang: Some of you have now had a taste of why I hang out with loggers. Not that loggers are exempt from crazies but there is generally much more santity over here. Ron


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> huh? I only made one post



IDK, I was trying to catch up from last night...my A.D.D is getting the best of me... something about scarey people in the chainsaw forum?? IDK


----------



## treeslayer2003

I just told um what I think, it up to um if they listen.


----------



## rwoods

Can't spell - sanity not santity. Ron


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> :bang: Some of you have now had a taste of why I hang out with loggers. Not that loggers are exempt from crazies but there is generally much more santity over here. Ron



Happy to have ya over here Sir! ...don't know how much sanity there is on "this" thread though! :cool2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> IDK, I was trying to catch up from last night...my A.D.D is getting the best of me... something about scarey people in the chainsaw forum?? IDK



oh, busted n cat don't want to go back there. some of them guys are alright, ya know there a nut in every group. no such thing as a.d.d. man.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I just told um what I think, it up to um if they listen.



What was going on? Dang it...now I'm gonna have to go over there and find it! :bang: Did the RandyMac get involved??? LOL!


----------



## jrcat

with members like this ... I dont know if we are too sane ... but at least we dont bicker near as bad lol


----------



## jrcat

Here is Roberte and Busted .. the last pic er ah ... yeah I dont know who that is ....huskstihl maybe ... not sure...


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> Can't spell - sanity not santity. Ron



I can't neither. and yea, ya hang here with us any time. there is a logger here named ron woods.
thought you were him at first.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What was going on? Dang it...now I'm gonna have to go over there and find it! :bang: Did the RandyMac get involved??? LOL!



yes, slightly


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, busted n cat don't want to go back there. some of them guys are alright, ya know there a nut in every group. no such thing as a.d.d. man.



Oh yes there is! LOL! When I was a head sawyer on that auto mill...I used to saw an average of 4 logs a minute...there were times I would be jamming and absolutely have zero idea what I had just sawn! LOL! I was too busy talking to myself...that would be a sign of attention deficit wouldn't it??? LOL! Or am I totally wrong and it was something waaaaay worse? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Happy to have ya over here Sir! ...don't know how much sanity there is on "this" thread though! :cool2:



Get him to invite Mick, Keith, Bill and Charlie over here as well!:cool2:

The chainsaw and firewood forums haven't been this fun in a few months. What I like is when Randy, Bob, Pac etc, etc, etc are telling a guy what he is doing is stupid, and he persists in saying that they are all wrong! Usually that guy is me, but not this time


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, busted


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes, slightly



yer killing me slayer... just help a brother out and tell me what happened...pm if you must! LOL!


----------



## dooby

opcorn:


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Here is Roberte and Busted .. the last pic er ah ... yeah I dont know who that is ....huskstihl maybe ... not sure...



Oh no my friend, but can I interest you in a chutney squishee? You can really taste the chutney!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Oh yes there is! LOL! When I was a head sawyer on that auto mill...I used to saw an average of 4 logs a minute...there were times I would be jamming and absolutely have zero idea what I had just sawn! LOL! I was too busy talking to myself...that would be a sign of attention deficit wouldn't it??? LOL! Or am I totally wrong and it was something waaaaay worse? :hmm3grin2orange:



well, ya jus a little high strung. pop had a cure for that.lol


----------



## bustedup

hey guys


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> yer killing me slayer... just help a brother out and tell me what happened...pm if you must! LOL!



chain saw forum; barber chair thread


----------



## jrcat

Hola Busted


----------



## rwoods

Against my better judgment I took a small diversion to catch up on the Barberchair thread. Now I've lost my appetite for supper. When will I learn :bang: Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Here is Roberte and Busted .. the last pic er ah ... yeah I dont know who that is ....huskstihl maybe ... not sure...



View attachment 300147


This is me pre AS. Don't tell Philbert!


----------



## bustedup

Jr don't go trying to understand the germans bro lol.......they got wordsfor things that no one but them understand lol


----------



## jrcat

Das saugt !!


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 300147
> 
> 
> This is me pre AS. Don't tell Philbert!



Dude whats with the tiny tiny little picture


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Das saugt !!



nine


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dude whats with the tiny tiny little picture



he grown with AS lol


----------



## twochains

Is this one of 'em? LOL!

Tractor vs bush - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

so dooby, ya can't work now? or not so bad. tore out my acl? tendon, runs down yer thigh to yer knee. hurt like hell, wore a brace for a few years wouldn't let um cut me.


----------



## twochains

I am typing while getting an ass chewing for sitting on the couch all filthy n stuff.... be back in a bit


----------



## jrcat

Ich bin schon den ganzen


----------



## treeslayer2003

Nine


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Is this one of 'em? LOL!
> 
> Tractor vs bush - YouTube



That has to be the DUMBEST thing I have seen in some time lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can not watch those vids for some reason


----------



## jrcat

Ich bin gasartig ! Bringen Sie mich zu Ihrem Anführer.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Ich bin gasartig ! Bringen Sie mich zu Ihrem Anführer.



achtung! nine!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Ich bin gasartig ! Bringen Sie mich zu Ihrem Anführer.



you got gas???


----------



## jrcat

So far in translation I have said .. that sucks!! I am gassy! Take me to your leader..........


----------



## jrcat

And something about being tired... lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> you got gas???



I think he's choking, quick! some one hiemlic him.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I think he's choking, quick! some one hiemlic him.



Tell him to assume the position....


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> That has to be the DUMBEST thing I have seen in some time lol



Where is yer sense of humor there jrcat?? geeez


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Where is yer sense of humor there jrcat?? geeez



I meant it as funny lol .. it is funny as chit..LOL


----------



## twochains

busted- how you doin today? You cut any?

jrcat- when ya going to the zoo? Which one ya going to? I absolutely LOVE zoos!


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I meant it as funny lol .. it is funny as chit..LOL



I almost fell out the chair watching it! Everytime I see it I get a good laugh.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> busted- how you doin today? You cut any?
> 
> jrcat- when ya going to the zoo? Which one ya going to? I absolutely LOVE zoos!



Went today to the Erie Zoo Got some good pics


----------



## twochains

Good times!!! :msp_thumbsup: I want to go up to St. Louis National Zoo...I haven't been there since I was a little kid...Hell it wasn't even a National zoo yet. 6 hour drive is keeping me from it.


----------



## jrcat

heres some pics


----------



## jrcat

more


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> heres some pics



did the kids enjoy???


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> heres some pics



I'm jealous....jus sayin'


----------



## jrcat

We just had the boy The girls were in scool. We are going to take all 3 kids there in a week or so.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> did the kids enjoy???



oh so yer gonna talk to jrcat and not me... LOL! you ol' codger


----------



## jrcat

more


----------



## bustedup

LOL sorry guys was busy


----------



## jrcat

It was a good time. The rhinos are very impressive and intimidating lol They are huge


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> It was a good time. The rhinos are very impressive and intimidating lol They are huge



Zoos are so much fun! Good pics! I used to have one of those African Spur-thigh Tortoise. It had an accident...


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Zoos are so much fun! Good pics! I used to have one of those African Spur-thigh Tortoise. It had an accident...



They are endangered too. My GF has one he is about 50 now or so we've been told. I guess they can live a long time. They had african loins a pair of tigers a leopard a jaguar, polar bear a pair of black bears and the list goes on and on. I have loads more pics Im just not patient enough to up load them all lol We walked right into the roo enclosure. They would come right up to you and sniff your hands and rub their heads on your hands, very tame. Lots of small primates lol. the lemurs were goin crazy. We went on the park train which goes right into the mountain goat enclosure. The giraffe in the pics was very curious and stood right up and started mowing down on hard maple leaves.. He swing his head around to us and was about 10 inches from touching us.. Just an awesome experience. The only trouble was a black swan with an attitude. They werent really in an enclosure, they just had a pond that looped around with the walk way ..lots of mallards raising their young there too. Anyway this swan came right out of the pond hissing at me and just me lol.


----------



## twochains

So they had different sections for different countries? That's awesome!


----------



## jrcat

The capybaras were cool and the caimans . They had wart hogs too but they literally stayed in place all day lol stood up layed down grunted and flicked their ears lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> So they had different sections for different countries? That's awesome!


 
Yep all according to continents of origin


----------



## rwoods

jrcat, you can fool some of us but I know some of them "zoo" pictures came from the membership mugs in the chainsaw forum. Ron


----------



## rwoods

HS is still hanging out in the barber chair thread. Someone needs to toss him a life line before we lose him. Ron


----------



## jrcat

This is waht I feel like today..........


----------



## jrcat

Does the barber chair thread have you feeling loaded down... like there is some sort of weight pulling you down ... kind like this.....


----------



## jrcat

....


----------



## twochains

I'm not fat...I'm pleasantly plump...


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> HS is still hanging out in the barber chair thread. Someone needs to toss him a life line before we lose him. Ron



I'm just enjoying not being the one randy calls a "double tapered item":msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I'm not fat...I'm pleasantly plump...



Hey ... whatever you tell yourself to make yourself feel better lol ........... to quote a classic.....
"I'm not fat I'm just big boned" "respect my authoritiieee"


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl- what page is all the good stuff on? Is it still going? What all has the RandyMac said? :msp_w00t:


----------



## dooby

meanwhile the rest off us weight for two chains movie. were is it airing and when.lolopcorn:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> HuskStihl- what page is all the good stuff on? Is it still going? What all has the RandyMac said? :msp_w00t:



Bro lol it not going on lol it is a moved thread that Dad moved for a reason lol


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> ....



Wowzers! Wheelie!!!!!


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> ....



D.O.T. would get ya for that up here. That tire is way under g.v.w.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> HuskStihl- what page is all the good stuff on? Is it still going? What all has the RandyMac said? :msp_w00t:



Dude, do your own homework!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

Anyone seen Roberte?


----------



## jrcat

dooby said:


> D.O.T. would get ya for that up here. That tire is way under g.v.w.



needs a tag axle and a permit lol


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll thank all of you for making fun of my ex...


----------



## RandyMac

double tapered items? you know who you are


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> I'll thank all of you for making fun of my ex...



Um wow... Im speechless man... I feel bad for ya lol .. how many years of therapy did you need ...lol


----------



## northmanlogging

Don't know still in therapy... I think...


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> :bang: Some of you have now had a taste of why I hang out with loggers. Not that loggers are exempt from crazies but there is generally much more santity over here. Ron





twochains said:


> Happy to have ya over here Sir! ...don't know how much sanity there is on "this" thread though! :cool2:



Welcome. I hope you get caught up with the recurring jokes and color commentary.

I hope you like newspaper.


Seriously, were not that serious in this thread 
:jester:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Here is Roberte and Busted .. the last pic er ah ... yeah I dont know who that is ....huskstihl maybe ... not sure...



:msp_biggrin:

Last pic could be slayer...


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Oh no my friend, but can I interest you in a chutney squishee? You can really taste the chutney!



Chutney... Omg did you just watch an iron chef rerun.


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> Against my better judgment I took a small diversion to catch up on the Barberchair thread. Now I've lost my appetite for supper. When will I learn :bang: Ron



I think they might try heart surgury later. I could have said brain surgury, but there's nothing to work with.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Ich bin gasartig ! Bringen Sie mich zu Ihrem Anführer.





bustedup said:


> you got gas???



That says sthil saws are gr:greenchainsaw:eat, husky smeels


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> jrcat, you can fool some of us but I know some of them "zoo" pictures came from the membership mugs in the chainsaw forum. Ron



Ron , your gonna do fine over here. Excellent one Liner.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I'll thank all of you for making fun of my ex...



Ex choker setter ....


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Don't know still in therapy... I think...



How about some Dr. Phil


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Anyone seen Roberte?



At your service, you need some .404


----------



## roberte

View attachment 300248
View attachment 300249


More day job pics, from Thursday


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> How about some Dr. Phil



I was thinking Oprah..


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I was thinking Oprah..



Or lowest common denominator,

Maury povich


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Or lowest common denominator,
> 
> Maury povich



That would be jerry springer...lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> That would be jerry springer...lol



Maury is the king of " baby mama, baby daddy" tv.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> View attachment 300248
> View attachment 300249
> 
> 
> More day job pics, from Thursday



Those look great, nice looking house. I'd like to borrow that crane for an afternoon!


----------



## northmanlogging

The Peoples Court would be more better...


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> View attachment 300248
> View attachment 300249
> 
> 
> More day job pics, from Thursday



of all parts of building ,walking the truss' is the suckiest part i think ,the crane helps though


----------



## roberte

Man , those moro... Errrr guys over in the barber chair thread are taking themselves very seriosly over there. 
For the love of god , relax already


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Man , those moro... Errrr guys over in the barber chair thread are taking themselves very seriosly over there.
> For the love of god , relax already



Guess it different for them lol......usually they arguing bout tech on saws ......now they can argue bout the real world lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Guess it different for them lol......usually they arguing bout tech on saws ......now they can argue bout the real world lol



That is not the chainsaw forum.... that is the chainsaw planet.............Several factions all fighting against each other for whatever reason ...lol....


----------



## jrcat

Good evening gentleman .......


----------



## bustedup

And there zillions of em too lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Good evening gentleman .......



what ya after that ya being polite??? lol


----------



## jrcat

Yes ... pray that we dont get overrun here.... We would be like the 300 ....fending off a savage hoard of beard wearing grease covered hoodlums all reeking of 2 stroke and saw dust............wait a minute ... thats us ....


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> what ya after that ya being polite??? lol



I can be refined from time to time ....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yes ... pray that we dont get overrun here.... We would be like the 300 ....fending off a savage hoard of beard wearing grease covered hoodlums all wrecking of 2 stroke and saw dust............wait a minute ... thats us ....



yup .......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I can be refined from time to time ....:hmm3grin2orange:



since when lol.........


----------



## jrcat

Thats probably what the rest of the people on this board think of us lol... Just keep them bottled up in that not so pro thread and all will be good lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> since when lol.........



Since I learned to wipe with my left instead of my right lol


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> The Peoples Court would be more better...



Judge joe brown presiding .....lol ..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Since I learned to wipe with my left instead of my right lol



Way to much info bro......lol


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Yes ... pray that we dont get overrun here.... We would be like the 300 ....fending off a savage hoard of beard wearing grease covered hoodlums all reeking of 2 stroke and saw dust............wait a minute ... thats us ....



I usually smell more like diesel and hydraulic fluid than 2-stroke. Chainsaws are just for fun, unfortunately


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Way to much info bro......lol



You asked......


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You asked......



Ok lol lol


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I usually smell more like diesel and hydraulic fluid than 2-stroke. Chainsaws are just for fun, unfortunately



Well I suppose that aint so bad. Im was used to smelling like hydro and diesel all the time. ... What do you do for a living anyway? I know isnt falling .. as you would be a statistic by now lol Just kiddin. But seriously what do you do for your day job.


----------



## northmanlogging

By golly even with the gimpy leg and sucky long drags with the skidder I believe a may have gotten a load out today. Still more to do tomorrow, running out of room on the landing though. have to start getting creative with how I bring em in.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey; who knows how to go about posting a video?


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Hey; who knows how to go about posting a video?



Huskstihl may know .....he made a few


----------



## jrcat

Twochains would know too


----------



## bustedup

neither of whom appear to be around lol.........I think ya have to go thru you tube but may be wrong.....heck I can't even work a digi cam lol


----------



## roberte

If its on YouTube, just cut a paste the link.
There is also a video button below the add an attachment button.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> neither of whom appear to be around lol.........I think ya have to go thru you tube but may be wrong.....heck I can't even work a digi cam lol



How the heck can you work a keyboard but not a camera, Jhc


----------



## roberte

What's up slayer.


----------



## treeslayer2003

how ya'll doin


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> how ya'll doin



Not bad .. Hows you? Hows it goin Roberte


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> Hey; who knows how to go about posting a video?



I upload to youtube for all of mine. There's a share button and then use the embed code and copy/paste in the window where you type your post and it's there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Not bad .. Hows you? Hows it goin Roberte



i'm alright, no need to complian. Robert, ya biuldin that house on yer own, or there more on that job? hello mdavlle


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Not bad .. Hows you? Hows it goin Roberte





treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm alright, no need to complian. Robert, ya biuldin that house on yer own, or there more on that job? hello mdavlle



I'm fine. Had to stop and some grub ready for the bbq.
I'm building for a client. I am taking it all the way. The owner gets the lot(s), we get a plan worked out then I do the project management. More often than not I get to log the property for the building pad and road.
Right now though got nothing to cut on, so I'm looking for a strip to cut on.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I'm fine. Had to stop and some grub ready for the bbq.
> I'm building for a client. I am taking it all the way. The owner gets the lot(s), we get a plan worked out then I do the project management. More often than not I get to log the property for the building pad and road.
> Right now though got nothing to cut on, so I'm looking for a strip to cut on.



that sounds like a pretty good gig.


----------



## treeslayer2003

theres a time diff tween us ain't there?


----------



## treeslayer2003

ron, how ya doin?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> theres a time diff tween us ain't there?



Yes, west coast , its just getting to party time.


----------



## mdavlee

Had a pretty good day here. Got to work on the 395. I hope to get it together tomorrow and maybe try to get a video of it running.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Had a pretty good day here. Got to work on the 395. I hope to get it together tomorrow and maybe try to get a video of it running.



A running husky :msp_biggrin: that's a switch


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> A running husky :msp_biggrin: that's a switch



Hey now lol ... I know of a few stihls that are sitting.....stihl...hahahaha


----------



## rwoods

roberte said:


> Man , those moro... Errrr guys over in the barber chair thread are taking themselves very seriosly over there.
> For the love of god , relax already



If you want to get a bunch of chainsawers going (or a few in the firewood forum) just suggest that they shouldn't be sharing their falling "techniques" or giving how to lessons. Some of us get serious just trying to keep bad advice from getting someone killed. I try to stay out of most of those threads because I don't need to be giving advice either but sometimes I can't help myself. I did manage to avoid the barber chair fray which is now turning into a pulling fray - something about which I do know a little. I'm not jumping in though. The last one I did involved a respected firewooder who was recommending the use of a 3/16" cable because it was light, flexible and strong enough to make his pickup truck spin its tires. Maybe the perfect set-up for whatever he was doing but certainly not good general advice and likely dangerous advice. 

Now back to business with a question or two for our resident herpetologist, twochains. Does poison ivy make a snake itch? If so, how does it scratch?

Ron


----------



## jrcat

Roberte can you track down that td8 and ship it to me lol ......


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that sounds like a pretty good gig.



Falling wise its cool, clear cut in a short setting and selective thinning to let light in.
I lay the trash out, put the good stuff on top, no one around to mess with me cuz its falling. Call for a shovel when I'm ready.


----------



## rwoods

mdavlee said:


> Had a pretty good day here. Got to work on the 395. I hope to get it together tomorrow and maybe try to get a video of it running.



My day stared good but ended badly. Spend about hour and 45 minutes cutting up a red oak, then weedeating and weed pulling and then put together another PM800 only to have the flywheel loosen and chip the crankshaft while I was testing it. Ron












View attachment 300514
View attachment 300515


----------



## rwoods

treeslayer2003 said:


> ron, how ya doin?



Sorry, I read this thread in pieces and usually backwards. I'm okay considering the above. Ron


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that sounds like a pretty good gig.



Falling wise its cool, clear cut in a short setting and selective thinning to let light in.
I lay the trash out, put the good stuff on top, no one around to mess with me cuz its falling. Call for a shovel when I'm ready.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ron that little cable sounds so funny to me, I have broke brand new 3/4 before. guess I take equipment for granted, been around it all my life. I do realize most don't have access to it. Robert I bet ya don't have to pay for wood on that type job do ya


----------



## rwoods

Evening. I got to go eat my breakfast, lunch and dinner now. Mow one more swab, shower and to bed. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

I bet the right one can fix that crank


----------



## jrcat

I would love one of those PM800's.. who has one they want to sell lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hey now lol ... I know of a few stihls that are sitting.....stihl...hahahaha



That's not funny...
O wait yes it is


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Hey now lol ... I know of a few stihls that are sitting.....stihl...hahahaha



I have both sitting, but only stihls running :yoyo::rolleyes2:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have both sitting, but only stihls running :yoyo::rolleyes2:



Yeah yeah..lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I jus couldn't resist


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I would love one of those PM800's.. who has one they want to sell lol



I have 2 sp 81s .


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Well I suppose that aint so bad. Im was used to smelling like hydro and diesel all the time. ... What do you do for a living anyway? I know isnt falling .. as you would be a statistic by now lol Just kiddin. But seriously what do you do for your day job.



Ear, nose and throat doctor


----------



## rwoods

jrcat said:


> I would love one of those PM800's.. who has one they want to sell lol



Did someone say "love" and PM800 in the same sentence. Yes, I :msp_wub: PM800s. And, no, none of mine are for sale. You can look at most of them though. Ron

Bottom row are all PM800s except middle saw is a PM700 and right end saw is a PM8200. All are weekend runners. Top row bow saw was my grandfather's. It hasn't been cranked in over thirty years. Kickback sent me to the hospital and the saw to the shelf. The others are all SP125Cs.












It all started with this little tree that was growing in my yard. Several of these MACs in this picture are gone to better homes as I standardized my herd.






http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=300527&d=1371355354

View attachment 300525
View attachment 300526
View attachment 300527


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Ear, nose and throat doctor



So do you think the doctor, doctor bit from spies like us is funny.
I do.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> So do you think the doctor, doctor bit from spies like us is funny.
> I do.



Yes, but not as good as the Dr. Rosenpenis scene from a fletch movie


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>


Looks like shot glass there, nice saw.
Love those macs.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Yes, but not as good as the Dr. Rosenpenis scene from a fletch movie



Does it keep you in stitches......

Rim shot, easy layup


----------



## HuskStihl

RandyMac is so hardcore he is enjoying a shot of tru-fuel 50. Neat.


----------



## Eccentric




----------



## jrcat

good morning Ron


----------



## jrcat

Those PM800's must be a rare breed up here in the northeast. Im going to hit up some of the older saw shops sometime.


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


>


 Chain saw.... 2 stoke... jim beam and a smoke... sounds like a relaxing evening


----------



## tramp bushler

rwoods said:


> Did someone say "love" and PM800 in the same sentence. Yes, I :msp_wub: PM800s. And, no, none of mine are for sale. You can look at most of them though. Ron
> 
> Bottom row are all PM800s except middle saw is a PM700 and right end saw is a PM8200. All are weekend runners. Top row bow saw was my grandfather's. It hasn't been cranked in over thirty years. Kickback sent me to the hospital and the saw to the shelf. The others are all SP125Cs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with this little tree that was growing in my yard. Several of these MACs in this picture are gone to better homes as I standardized my herd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=300527&d=1371355354
> 
> View attachment 300525
> View attachment 300526
> View attachment 300527



 
You may possibly need counseling. :msp_scared:

Just kidding. . That's quite a herd.... wow!


----------



## jrcat

tramp bushler said:


> You may possibly need counseling. :msp_scared:
> 
> Just kidding. . That's quite a herd.... wow!



Dont tell him that you are kidding lol.. Lead him to believe that he NEEDS the counseling then maybe he'll let up off one of those pm800's lol


----------



## rwoods

Probably do need some counseling. I got started on the PM800s because just a couple of years ago price-wise they seemed to be the step-child of the 82cc MACs (about 3 for the price of one nice old styled PM850) but now you can pick up a SP125 for less than a nice PM800. I think too many folks have read the MAC literature posted in the chainsaw forum that says the PM800 has more ponys than a PM850 and lists later model 82cc MACs at 7.5 hp. BTW I got yesterday's mishap beyond me and the saw is running. FWIW with their big old mufflers they really don't sound like MACs of yesteryear. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Despite my earlier post about giving advice, I do have some advice that may be of worth to some of you (don't take offense as I have no one in mind). I was going to tell you to check out the video of Gologit falling a tree in the tree falling thread but alas it has been deleted. My advice is not so much technical but simply to point out Bob's straightforward approach. He sizes up the tree before approaching it. Then he simply walks over, fires up his saw, put in his face cut, falls it with his backcut and gets away as it falls - no fanfare, no diddling, no "go, stop and go" sawing, no repeated checking and rechecking his cuts, no going side to side or needless walking around the tree. Of course he is a smart dude and a highly experienced faller which helps immeasurably with skill and confidence. However, I think his fine example is something we should all strive to reach. He would be the first to tell you that his cuts are not always perfect or line up like he intended, that things don't always go according to plan, and that any tree can kill you; but as shown in his approach to this tree he doesn't let that interfere with going about his business. IMHO many of the fallers I watch on Youtube spend way too much time at the tree trying to get everything perfect or doubting themselves, which in many cases only increases the risk of death or injury (I am not just referring to those who take the short bar poke and carve approach to falling). Maybe, Bob will see fit to post his video again. If he doesn't hopefully my description will suffice. 

Internet has been going on and off all day so I'll call it an evening, Gents. Ron


----------



## roberte

Ron, I tend to agree with you.
Size up get in , get out. No fanfare.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Despite my earlier post about giving advice, I do have some advice that may be of worth to some of you (don't take offense as I have no one in mind). I was going to tell you to check out the video of Gologit falling a tree in the tree falling thread but alas it has been deleted. My advice is not so much technical but simply to point out Bob's straightforward approach. He sizes up the tree before approaching it. Then he simply walks over, fires up his saw, put in his face cut, falls it with his backcut and gets away as it falls - no fanfare, no diddling, no "go, stop and go" sawing, no repeated checking and rechecking his cuts, no going side to side or needless walking around the tree. Of course he is a smart dude and a highly experienced faller which helps immeasurably with skill and confidence. However, I think his fine example is something we should all strive to reach. He would be the first to tell you that his cuts are not always perfect or line up like he intended, that things don't always go according to plan, and that any tree can kill you; but as shown in his approach to this tree he doesn't let that interfere with going about his business. IMHO many of the fallers I watch on Youtube spend way too much time at the tree trying to get everything perfect or doubting themselves, which in many cases only increases the risk of death or injury (I am not just referring to those who take the short bar poke and carve approach to falling). Maybe, Bob will see fit to post his video again. If he doesn't hopefully my description will suffice.
> 
> Internet has been going on and off all day so I'll call it an evening, Gents. Ron



Yup make a plan get in get it done, I still check to make sure my cuts line up, but I don't spend an hour second guessing myself. I'm nowhere near the same league as say Tarzan, Gologit, greenwedge, tramp, RandyMac, or many others. Mostly I'm just lucky. I do like watching the hacks cut a tree though, makes me feel so much better about myself...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Yup make a plan get in get it done, I still check to make sure my cuts line up, but I don't spend an hour second guessing myself. I'm nowhere near the same league as say Tarzan, Gologit, greenwedge, tramp, RandyMac, or many others. Mostly I'm just lucky. I do like watching the hacks cut a tree though, makes me feel so much better about myself...



You haven't seen me hack. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

There was/is a former member here, he made some videos... It was kinda sad but funny, like watching the geeky kid try out for football, you could tell he really wanted to be a pro logger... but you could totally hear his mom cheering him on in the backround... and count the times his saw ate dirt... 


My saw ate dirt today, but I blame the log I was bucking for stuffing it into the ground at full throttle... and then pinching it...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> There was/is a former member here, he made some videos... It was kinda sad but funny, like watching the geeky kid try out for football, you could tell he really wanted to be a pro logger... but you could totally hear his mom cheering him on in the backround... and count the times his saw ate dirt...
> 
> 
> My saw ate dirt today, but I blame the log I was bucking for stuffing it into the ground at full throttle... and then pinching it...



Hey, it happens . Friggen log .


----------



## HuskStihl

That Bob video was great. Looked it over, smallish Humboldt, backcut, pound a wedge, finish the backcut and walk away. Not one wasted movement.
I'm looking forward to TB's video. I wish more of the big boys would put em up. Bitz is about the only one who's good for a bunch of videos with good explanations. 
Of course, this is a forum for those guys to hang out and not have to teach noobs technique, but I'm glad when they're willing


----------



## northmanlogging

And finally I felt good about hand filling a chisel chain too, was cuttin real nice, limbs would just jump out of the way... felling entire forests with just the pull of a starter cord... and stuff... then what do I do, stuff it into the damn dirt, in the middle of a road no less.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> And finally I felt good about hand filling a chisel chain too, was cuttin real nice, limbs would just jump out of the way... felling entire forests with just the pull of a starter cord... and stuff... then what do I do, stuff it into the damn dirt, in the middle of a road no less.



That dam chain should have known better


----------



## Cfaller

northmanlogging said:


> There was/is a former member here, he made some videos... It was kinda sad but funny, like watching the geeky kid try out for football, you could tell he really wanted to be a pro logger... but you could totally hear his mom cheering him on in the backround... and count the times his saw ate dirt...
> 
> 
> My saw ate dirt today, but I blame the log I was bucking for stuffing it into the ground at full throttle... and then pinching it...



Sounds like my day. Took me three tries to get my sloping cut of the humboldt to line up in a 36 inch DF. The triangle Coos bay turned out good.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Despite my earlier post about giving advice, I do have some advice that may be of worth to some of you (don't take offense as I have no one in mind). I was going to tell you to check out the video of Gologit falling a tree in the tree falling thread but alas it has been deleted. My advice is not so much technical but simply to point out Bob's straightforward approach. He sizes up the tree before approaching it. Then he simply walks over, fires up his saw, put in his face cut, falls it with his backcut and gets away as it falls - no fanfare, no diddling, no "go, stop and go" sawing, no repeated checking and rechecking his cuts, no going side to side or needless walking around the tree. Of course he is a smart dude and a highly experienced faller which helps immeasurably with skill and confidence. However, I think his fine example is something we should all strive to reach. He would be the first to tell you that his cuts are not always perfect or line up like he intended, that things don't always go according to plan, and that any tree can kill you; but as shown in his approach to this tree he doesn't let that interfere with going about his business. IMHO many of the fallers I watch on Youtube spend way too much time at the tree trying to get everything perfect or doubting themselves, which in many cases only increases the risk of death or injury (I am not just referring to those who take the short bar poke and carve approach to falling). Maybe, Bob will see fit to post his video again. If he doesn't hopefully my description will suffice.
> 
> Internet has been going on and off all day so I'll call it an evening, Gents. Ron






Ron, thanks for the kind words. I'm not really any better than a lot of guys I know and my skill sets are common and easily learned. I've just had a little more practice than some people.

The only thing I know for sure, after fifty years of putting wood on the ground, is not to work any darn harder at it than I have to.:msp_biggrin: That means planning your work for the maximum yield with a minimum of effort, staying aware of your surroundings, and knowing when to correct small mistakes before they become big ones. A little luck doesn't hurt either.

Here's the video. It's just an average tree on an average day.


[video]http://s691.photobucket.com/user/gologit/media/Misc%20logging/P1290018.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## RandyMac

We have a 70,000 property in southern West Virginia on which we currently have only one crew working. WE NEED LOGGERS and are paying VERY good rates with commitments. It's not just us, everyone in West Virginia is looking for loggers. Particularly in the southern part of the state. The terrain is mountainous, steep and rocky. The timber is hardwood consisting of oak, poplar, maples, cherry, etc.. Pay is weekly and it's never late. If you are a logger and are interested I may be reached at 304-704-8036. If you don't catch me I'm probably in the woods. Leave me a message and I'll call you back. PLEASE don't call unless you are serious and capable of coming here and working.

Also, most owner/operators here cannot find cutters. If you're a cutter who is willing to relocate to southern West Virginia then I can put you in touch with someone.

Anthony Raines
Forester
American Forest Management
304-704-8036


----------



## jrcat

Where did you find that at Randy?


----------



## RandyMac

jrcat said:


> Where did you find that at Randy?



https://www.facebook.com/LoggingRiggingMenAndTimberFallers?hc_location=stream


----------



## jrcat

Thank you Randy. Might look in to it some. My daughters go with their mother for the entire summer .. might be a good option for some work if nothing picks up here. Thanks again.


----------



## bustedup

juss spoke to the guy


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LoggingRiggingMenAndTimberFallers?hc_location=stream



Thanks Randy much appreciated brathair


----------



## bustedup

Jr I need to speak with ya buddy asap


----------



## rwoods

Bob, thanks for reposting your video. I know it is ordinary to you but when compared to most falling videos on the web yours stands above and speaks volumes to those aspiring to follow your steps and are willing to listen to a voice of experience. The guys frequenting this thread post a lot of nonsense in fun but I believe they all try to listen which is why I like to hang in here with them. I can't teach them much, if anything, about cutting or logging but occasionally I can point in the right direction. Thanks again, Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> That Bob video was great. Looked it over, smallish Humboldt, backcut, pound a wedge, finish the backcut and walk away. Not one wasted movement.
> I'm looking forward to TB's video. I wish more of the big boys would put em up. Bitz is about the only one who's good for a bunch of videos with good explanations.
> Of course, this is a forum for those guys to hang out and not have to teach noobs technique, but I'm glad when they're willing




So. I had my phone uploading a vid to yt last night. This morning it said the vid was too big. :bang: so I'm working on editing them, splitting them in half. . . I think I got 1 put up. Measuring the stump. Try searching gumboot65 while I learn as I go. . Sorry I'm so slow


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> So. I had my phone uploading a vid to yt last night. This morning it said the vid was too big. :bang: so I'm working on editing them, splitting them in half. . . I think I got 1 put up. Measuring the stump. Try searching gumboot65 while I learn as I go. . Sorry I'm so slow



I can't find it on you tube but I'm a computer dummy lol what was the title of the vid.


Oh and ya aren't slow all this modern tech ain't easy to work out ....well for me anyhow


----------



## mdavlee

I couldn't find it on this dumb smart phone right now. I'll look later when I get home.


----------



## jrcat

tramp bushler said:


> So. I had my phone uploading a vid to yt last night. This morning it said the vid was too big. :bang: so I'm working on editing them, splitting them in half. . . I think I got 1 put up. Measuring the stump. Try searching gumboot65 while I learn as I go. . Sorry I'm so slow



Dont worry bout it man... I cant even make pics show full size here... I am to inept lol...


----------



## treeslayer2003

I cannot seem to view the vids any way.


----------



## paccity

ah, temptation .


----------



## twochains

Awesome! Hey couldn't help but also notice yer "race" gas can. You spend some time on a bike er something? Or is it just coincidence?


----------



## paccity

twochains said:


> Awesome! Hey couldn't help but also notice yer "race" gas can. You spend some time on a bike er something? Or is it just coincidence?



used to a lot. for saw fuel now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 300740

this one's goin down tomorrow.


----------



## rwoods

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 300740
> 
> this one's goin down tomorrow.








The short handled sledge. 8# ??? Ron


----------



## twochains

slayer- is that the 3/4 wrap? You still diggin' it? 

That tree looks fun!


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> The short handled sledge. 8# ??? Ron



yup, hard on wedges but I can drive them heavy tops well with it. wedges are cheap compared to what these logs are worth. I cut all my handles off, i'm weird I guess.


----------



## bustedup

hey all


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer- is that the 3/4 wrap? You still diggin' it?
> 
> That tree looks fun!



yep, them guys are right once ya get used to it it's hard to go back. had to get some other wood outta the way first, when put that one down that big top gonna make a mess.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> hey all



good ta see ya man.


----------



## twochains

paccity said:


> used to a lot. for saw fuel now.



:msp_thumbup: Running across more and more people on here that ride or used to. Thanks


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> :msp_thumbup: Running across more and more people on here that ride or used to. Thanks



but you be the only snake charmer lol


----------



## Trx250r180

rwoods said:


> The short handled sledge. 8# ??? Ron



How long of a ladder are you going to need to get to the strait part of the tree to make your cut :msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

HA! How are you doing busted? Been working much? Finally rained here this afternoon...be a steamer about 10 am 2moro! LOL!

Gotta do my chores, be back in a bit


----------



## bustedup

trx250r180 said:


> How long of a ladder are you going to need to get to the strait part of the tree to make your cut :msp_wink:



It ok he got high heels lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> HA! How are you doing busted? Been working much? Finally rained here this afternoon...be a steamer about 10 am 2moro! LOL!
> 
> Gotta do my chores, be back in a bit



I'm cool bro thanks.......chores lol oh ok don't work to hard lol


----------



## jrcat

Howdy Yall lol


----------



## jrcat

How yins all doin ....lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> How yins all doin ....lol



Is that ya attempt at scots lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

trx250r180 said:


> How long of a ladder are you going to need to get to the strait part of the tree to make your cut :msp_wink:



guess I don't follow


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess I don't follow



it was a joke ,that's why i put the wink smile ,don't cut anything on a ladder ever please


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Is that ya attempt at scots lol



Thait was muh attempt ait muh southern drawlll lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Thait was muh attempt ait muh southern drawlll lol



I did tell ya I sounded half an half lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I did tell ya I sounded half an half lol



Yep but as you went along you got more scot. And you end every sentence with "yeah" lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yep but as you went along you got more scot. And you end every sentence with "yeah" lol



lol ok will invest in speech therapy lol


----------



## jrcat

TRX .. did you ever get that message I left you about some powerstroke injectors?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> lol ok will invest in speech therapy lol



Its funny cause the girl I knew from scotland did the same thing yeah yeah yeah yeah..lol


----------



## Trx250r180

jrcat said:


> TRX .. did you ever get that message I left you about some powerstroke injectors?



my box may have been full ,can you resend ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

trx250r180 said:


> it was a joke ,that's why i put the wink smile ,don't cut anything on a ladder ever please



oh, I ain't never climbed nothing over 3 feet high with a saw. prolly never will. that tree prolly 65 feet where it will be topped, hard to photo and do um justice.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Its funny cause the girl I knew from scotland did the same thing yeah yeah yeah yeah..lol



Influence of the Beatles bro lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Thait was muh attempt ait muh southern drawlll lol



better practice cat. lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> better practice cat. lol



Im good at mocking it ... just not at blending in lol .....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Its funny cause the girl I knew from scotland did the same thing yeah yeah yeah yeah..lol



Mind ya should have intro'd ya to the good scots version of yeah........ya ken lol


----------



## jrcat

ya ken... cool yaken...sounds like a bad night of drunken debochery ........


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> ya ken... cool yaken...sounds like a bad night of drunken debochery ........



how the heck did ya know how ta spell that?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> how the heck did ya know how ta spell that?



himself is very refined lol.......least so he said lol


oh and ya ken is the wee dude doon tha street that has a takeaway lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> how the heck did ya know how ta spell that?


Not sure lol 


bustedup said:


> himself is very refined lol.......least so he said lol
> 
> 
> oh and ya ken is the wee dude doon tha street that has a takeaway lol



Hunh?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Thait was muh attempt ait muh southern drawlll lol



Hey now jrcat....LOL!


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not sure lol
> 
> 
> Hunh?



hunh what???


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> himself is very refined lol.......least so he said lol
> 
> 
> oh and ya ken is the wee dude doon tha street that has a takeaway lol



Sounds like there is some Jamaican influence goin on there


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Sounds like there is some Jamaican influence goin on there



Ya man lol


----------



## HuskStihl

You boys are a bunch of chatty Kathy's tonight. I can't find the TB's video yet, waiting patiently. TS, set ur phone up on a nearby stump pointing towards that big oaky (non-pine?) looking thing with the video camera on tomorrow! 
I should get my 385 back this week. I'll put the 28" on her, borrow my son's helmet camera and do some bushelin'.
Hopefully it'll look better than the last one, but I figure with all the serious contributions I've made to the field of timber falling in the past six months, its about time I gave you boys a chance for some constructive criticism (revenge/humor?):hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

I'll make sure to pound a wedge or two, that's always good for a laugh. Kind of like the kid who always strikes out at T-ball:bang:


----------



## bustedup

you juss be a careful bro .....don't go falling juss for videos as best laid plans an all that


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> you juss be a careful bro .....don't go falling juss for videos as best laid plans an all that



That's why I always try to make bad plans! I'll never be a logger, but I am scared of trees!


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> You boys are a bunch of chatty Kathy's tonight. I can't find the TB's video yet, waiting patiently. TS, set ur phone up on a nearby stump pointing towards that big oaky (non-pine?) looking thing with the video camera on tomorrow!
> I should get my 385 back this week. I'll put the 28" on her, borrow my son's helmet camera and do some bushelin'.
> Hopefully it'll look better than the last one, but I figure with all the serious contributions I've made to the field of timber falling in the past six months, its about time I gave you boys a chance for some constructive criticism (revenge/humor?):hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



red oak, we have many different kinds here. oh, I don't carry a phone anymore let alone one dat takes vids. I will try to take some pics tho. you be carful husk.


----------



## 4x4American

*seems like the right place*

seen this on the puter internet and figured id share it over here with yawl fellers (and fallers ) who might not have read it

*And God Made a Logger ...
By: Jim Petersen, Evergreen Foundation *
And on the eighth day, God looked down on the earth he had created and said, “I need an old school conservationist, someone who will care for the forests I’ve created, someone who understands that I planted these forests for man’s pleasure and needs ” So, God made a logger.

God said, “I need somebody who will get up at three o’clock in the morning and drive a hundred miles into the woods, just to get to the trees I want him to cut, so that my forests will continue to grow and provide shelter for the billions of people who will populate my earth.”

“I need a man with the strength of a mule who can pack a 60-pound chain saw and a gunny sack full of tools up and down steep hills all day long, rain or shine.”

“I need a family man who always has time for his wife and children, even when he is dead tired, a man who teaches his children the importance of honesty and the value of hard work.”

So God made a logger.

Then God said, “I need a careful man willing to face danger, because working in the woods will be dangerous work. Some men will die there, crushed beneath falling trees or tons of machinery, or killed by a falling limb they never heard.”

“I need an artist who can manoeuver a 60-ton machine through a stand of fine timber without tearing the bark off the trees, then reach out and pluck the three trees that need to be cut without harming the rest of the stand.”

“I need someone who is devoted to his community, who can go home after a long day in the woods, eat supper and go out to a town hall meeting that won’t end until past midnight.”

So, God made a logger.

Then God said, “I need a man with simple faith, someone who doesn’t get discouraged when his prospects look dim, a man who faces every day with a smile on his face, even when he doesn’t know what the day will bring or where he will find his next job.”

“I need an innovator, a problem solver with practical skills that only years of woods experience can teach, a man who isn’t afraid to try something new, even if the textbooks say it can’t be done. “

“I need a guy with horse sense who can keep a small business together, meet a payroll every Friday and explain to his banker why he needs to borrow three million dollars to buy new equipment to replace the stuff he bought five years ago that’s already worn out.”

So, God made a logger.

God said, “I need someone with the constitution of an ox, someone who isn’t afraid to get his hands dirty, someone who sees opportunity in life’s disappointments and is willing to just keep going when nothing else seems to work.”

“I need a mechanical wizard who can fix almost anything, anytime, anywhere with a nine-sixteenths socket wrench, a screwdriver and a roll of duct tape, someone who won’t quit on me on the nights when he has to work in his shop until 2 a.m. fixing what he couldn’t fix in the woods 18 hours earlier.”

“I need a man who takes pride in his work, someone who will go the last mile to be sure that the streams just down the hill are protected, who fells his timber carefully, cleans up after himself and never forgets that the soil beneath his feet is where the next forest will grow.”

So, God made a logger.

God said, “I need somebody with a generous heart willing to give up his weekends when he’d rather be home napping on the couch, a man willing to help out at the county fair, referee a high school basketball game, or take his son or daughter’s youth group on a camping trip in the same woods that break his back five days a week.” So, God made a logger.

“I need a man with the patience of Job, who can overlook the insults hurled at him by people have no appreciation for the wonderful work he does, someone who will explain for the umpteenth time that forests aren’t fragile, that the last forest will be replaced by the next forest and that trees turned into lumber are the best building material I ever made.”

“I need a man who won’t turn his back on the less fortunate, someone who will throw all of his pocket change in a Salvation Army Christmas pot, or write a check to a local soup kitchen or sponsor a 4-H group, an FFA club or the Little League baseball team that hasn’t won a game in 10 years.”

So, God made a logger.

“I need someone who loves the woods as much as I love them, a big man who admires wilderness areas,
trout streams, elk herds, birds and wildflowers as much as he respects the forests that put food on his
table and a roof over his head.

Then God said, “And last and most important of all, I need a father who won’t discourage his sons and
daughters from following in his footsteps, because I will always need good loggers.”

So, God made another logger.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, that'll make ya eyes water.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 300776


Couple of good side leaners, I was thinking of dumping them,




View attachment 300777


but the outhouse is in the way. So the best bang for my buck would be too drop em on the outhouse. Then I was thinking, hmmm, maybe I should chair them into the outhouse (just for the noise of it) and I would like it to chair up to about 10/12 foot then drop horizontally on the outhouse. 
any thoughts on how this should be done, I need to get my physics right on this


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, that'll make ya eyes water.



so will pickled eggs


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> View attachment 300776
> 
> 
> Couple of good side leaners, I was thinking of dumping them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300777
> 
> 
> but the outhouse is in the way. So the best bang for my buck would be too drop em on the outhouse. Then I was thinking, hmmm, maybe I should chair them into the outhouse (just for the noise of it) and I would like it to chair up to about 10/12 foot then drop horizontally on the outhouse.
> any thoughts on how this should be done, I need to get my physics right on this



Black powder.........then black powder the outhouse just for the noise of it... heck wire it up so they all blow in sequence ..... a couple of pound of anfo....let er rip.... now that we are on the terrorist watch list.. might as well make it worth the effort .


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> View attachment 300776
> 
> 
> Couple of good side leaners, I was thinking of dumping them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300777
> 
> 
> but the outhouse is in the way. So the best bang for my buck would be too drop em on the outhouse. Then I was thinking, hmmm, maybe I should chair them into the outhouse (just for the noise of it) and I would like it to chair up to about 10/12 foot then drop horizontally on the outhouse.
> any thoughts on how this should be done, I need to get my physics right on this



You're over-thinking the whole thing. Use explosives.


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


> so will pickled eggs



That usually takes a few hours......


----------



## Gologit

Okay, that's two votes for explosives.


----------



## jrcat

Gologit said:


> You're over-thinking the whole thing. Use explosives.



Ha! I beat ya to it lol


----------



## RandyMac

string trimmer


----------



## jrcat

RandyMac said:


> string trimmer



How can he do the slopping back cut with that..... no fun. stuff the trimmer with some anfo too lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> so will pickled eggs



yup, but not for the same reason.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, but not for the same reason.



Comon man... vote for the explosives ....


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> Bob, thanks for reposting your video. I know it is ordinary to you but when compared to most falling videos on the web yours stands above and speaks volumes to those aspiring to follow your steps and are willing to listen to a voice of experience. *The guys frequenting this thread post a lot of nonsense in fun but I believe they all try to listen which is why I like to hang in here with them. I can't teach them much, if anything, about cutting or logging but occasionally I can point in the right direction. Thanks again, Ron*





Ron,
I'll admit were just shucking and jiving over here and I know I don't know it all (and don't want to)
that don't mean we/I don't have a good idea what time it is either. I will also listen to the lowest laborer to the boss, everyone can learn from someone. Good day Sir


----------



## treeslayer2003

D9 and 100ft of 1" cable


----------



## treeslayer2003

lot of truth in what Robert jus said


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> D9 and 100ft of 1" cable



and some anfo?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Robert, I don't know your wood out there. if they were yellow pine, i'd say hook a cable 30ft up um to a skidder. I don't like doin them jobs tho.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> and some anfo?



if it make you happy.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> You boys are a bunch of chatty Kathy's tonight. I can't find the TB's video yet, waiting patiently. TS, set ur phone up on a nearby stump pointing towards that big oaky (non-pine?) looking thing with the video camera on tomorrow!
> I should get my 385 back this week. I'll put the 28" on her, borrow my son's helmet camera and do some bushelin'.
> Hopefully it'll look better than the last one, but I figure with all the serious contributions I've made to the field of timber falling in the past six months, its about time I gave you boys a chance for some constructive criticism (revenge/humor?):hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Stick out your humbolt and say ahhhh


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Black powder.........then black powder the outhouse just for the noise of it... heck wire it up so they all blow in sequence ..... a couple of pound of anfo....let er rip.... now that we are on the terrorist watch list.. might as well make it worth the effort .





Gologit said:


> You're over-thinking the whole thing. Use explosives.



But I don't need to make that much noise. we are talking falling, the explosives thread is somewhere else


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> if it make you happy.



A 9 with some 1 inch cable would make me happy lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, I don't know your wood out there. if they were yellow pine, i'd say hook a cable 30ft up um to a skidder. I don't like doin them jobs tho.



I got some wood for ya :tongue2:


----------



## jrcat

Top em out..


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I got some wood for ya :tongue2:



Easy tiger ....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I got some wood for ya :tongue2:



got plenty of my own :hmm3grin2orange: and no where to store it


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> You boys are a bunch of chatty Kathy's tonight. I can't find the TB's video yet, waiting patiently. TS, set ur phone up on a nearby stump pointing towards that big oaky (non-pine?) looking thing with the video camera on tomorrow!
> I should get my 385 back this week. I'll put the 28" on her, borrow my son's helmet camera and do some bushelin'.
> Hopefully it'll look better than the last one, but I figure with all the serious contributions I've made to the field of timber falling in the past six months, its about time I gave you boys a chance for some constructive criticism (revenge/humor?):hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Have you got some cuttin pants. Ya gotta look like a faller if yer gonna act like one. :msp_razz: . With BUTTON ON spenders.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, I don't know your wood out there. if they were yellow pine, i'd say hook a cable 30ft up um to a skidder. I don't like doin them jobs tho.



im not sure the cable will help or hinder the chair effect im looking for


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Have you got some cuttin pants. Ya gotta look like a faller if yer gonna act like one. :msp_razz: . With BUTTON ON spenders.



whats wrong with the clip ons, :wink2:


----------



## HuskStihl

It it a good sign that every time I talk about using anything sharp people line up to urge caution?:msp_biggrin:

Rob, take it easy on Ronnie Woods, I think he was talking about me and my silliness. Bob's video does make pretty much everything I do with a saw look silly


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> im not sure the cable will help or hinder the chair effect im looking for



sure, jus put half cuts in. then pull like heck with the cat=kapow


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> got plenty of my own :hmm3grin2orange: and no where to store it



obviously not enough, or the director didn't like you


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> obviously not enough, or the director didn't like you



ah, he were envious


----------



## jrcat

Quick some one get a wood splitter lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Quick some one get a wood splitter lol



hip boots more like it


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hip boots more like it



Ive got chest waders for around here lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> It it a good sign that every time I talk about using anything sharp people line up to urge caution?:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Rob, take it easy on Ronnie Woods, I think he was talking about me and my silliness. Bob's video does make pretty much everything I do with a saw look silly



dude, I was easy. were just bsing anyway.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> dude, I was easy. were just bsing anyway.



Well you almost made me cry...... thats mean... you ..... meany...


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Have you got some cuttin pants. Ya gotta look like a faller if yer gonna act like one. :msp_razz: . With BUTTON ON spenders.



I *never* act like a faller. I would if I could. I sometimes try to talk like one, but I'm almost always joking when I do it, *especially* when I'm talking to one of the big boys:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Ive got chest waders for around here lol



your goona need some chest waders to go over in the very serious chainsaw forum


----------



## treeslayer2003

now,now no sniffleing


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Well you almost made me cry...... thats mean... you ..... meany...



if I want you to cry ill tell bad husky jokes


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> But I don't need to make that much noise. we are talking falling, the explosives thread is somewhere else



Oh.


----------



## treeslayer2003

so tramp, how many feet you spose was in that block ya jus cut?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> your goona need some chest waders to go over in the very serious chainsaw forum



I would need something more like a submarine.....and air fresheners


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I *never* act like a faller. I would if I could. I sometimes try to talk like one, but I'm almost always joking when I do it, *especially* when I'm talking to one of the big boys:msp_biggrin:



but dude you got scrubs and we don't, slam some clip on suspenders on them and lets go. 

doctor

doctor


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> dude, I was easy. were just bsing anyway.



I know, me too


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> but dude you got scrubs and we don't, slam some clip on suspenders on them and lets go.
> 
> doctor
> 
> doctor



Be nice to Doc... you might end up with something in your ears, nose or throat ..lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I wish he do sumthin bout this grass allergy


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Be nice to Doc... you might end up with something in your ears, nose or throat ..lol



were lucky the computer wont let husk write in doctor or we would never understand him.
"now do you have any questions"

"errr"

"ok good, you should feel better after it stops hurting"


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I wish he do sumthin bout this grass allergy



we did in Washington, about our "grass allergy"


----------



## jrcat

Well guys and doc .. Im off Catch ya all later.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Well guys and doc .. Im off Catch ya all later.



have a good one cat.


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> so tramp, how many feet you spose was in that block ya jus cut?



Net scale, 250-350,000 . If it was goin on my hat as daily scale it would have been a half million feet. Cull scale doesn't go in the deck.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lot of feet for a guy with a saw in that amount of time. they were big trees tho, I spose that helps


----------



## treeslayer2003

cull scale? ya have to cut trees ya not sellin? or is that rotten or bad.


----------



## northmanlogging

best and easiest way to make a leaner chair (don't try this at home...) hook a line into it as high as your ladder will reach, like a good 1/2 cable, saw it from the back side only say 2/3-3/4 through, then get a good head start with the biggest 4x4 truck and the dumbest driver around, make sure to attach the other end of that cable to his truck. One of three things will happen, 1 the garbage pincher clamps will let go 2 the cable will break AND take out the rear window of said truck, 3 the tree will gloriously chair right up to where the cable is tied off and go in an indeterminate direction, missing the #### house of course.otstir:

just encase you're wondering I've witnessed all three out comes, some times all three on the same tree, cable breaks, fixt it, cable breaks again and takes out the window, and finally a total cluster#### of branches and mayhem...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> best and easiest way to make a leaner chair (don't try this at home...) hook a line into it as high as your ladder will reach, like a good 1/2 cable, saw it from the back side only say 2/3-3/4 through, then get a good head start with the biggest 4x4 truck and the dumbest driver around, make sure to attach the other end of that cable to his truck. One of three things will happen, 1 the garbage pincher clamps will let go 2 the cable will break AND take out the rear window of said truck, 3 the tree will gloriously chair right up to where the cable is tied off and go in an indeterminate direction, missing the #### house of course.otstir:
> 
> just encase you're wondering I've witnessed all three out comes, some times all three on the same tree, cable breaks, fixt it, cable breaks again and takes out the window, and finally a total cluster#### of branches and mayhem...



 finally, I got one of the answers I was looking for.

also gonna use a real shallow humbolt to help with the snapping chair effect, oh and maybe a vertical rip cut back to the stump of say 18/24 inches


----------



## bustedup

morning lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> morning lol



get up sunshine, better get your tea going


----------



## bustedup

got me red bull and cigs they'll do lol


----------



## bustedup

ok from deep consideration..........3 part plan........airbase........Apache gunship or an A10 would do.......then stand back and boom.......problem solved .....you give em free target practice and ya get a pool dug out as a bonus.........how's that


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> finally, I got one of the answers I was looking for.
> 
> also gonna use a real shallow humbolt to help with the snapping chair effect, oh and maybe a vertical rip cut back to the stump of say 18/24 inches



by shallow humboldt you mean just a slopped kerf face? Cause gun guts are for sissy loggers and hooking that tow chain in that there tree took 3 hours out of my beer time ya know...

and a slopping back cut for good measure just so it doesn't try to jump backwards when the cable snaps?


----------



## bustedup

Ok why not forget all the good cuts that been advised and get a pick and shovel and juss dig til they fall over ya will save em out that way


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> morning lol



I'll have the fry up, or a scotch egg... or three, I will pass on the haggis though...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> I'll have the fry up, or a scotch egg... or three, I will pass on the haggis though...



you'll have ta wait lol......still on tha red bull and kick starting the lungs lol.......all the eggs are scotch here lol...........


----------



## northmanlogging

this is great your just waking up, I'm getting ready to wrestle my pillow for a few hours... I do like me the full fry up Irish style... white pudding only, (the black has a funky feel... kinda sticky and slimy at the same time... weird, not to mention all the blood in it) hash browns instead of beans, two eggs, brown bread, marmalade, tea and coffee, mushrooms, tomatoes, rashers, chipolatas... thems good mornings...


No wonder I'm a fat ass...


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> you'll have ta wait lol......still on tha red bull and kick starting the lungs lol.......all the eggs are scotch here lol...........



so they all sizzle with an unintelligable accent? craeckle craeckle oye yuh...craeckle...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> by shallow humboldt you mean just a slopped kerf face? Cause gun guts are for sissy loggers and hooking that tow chain in that there tree took 3 hours out of my beer time ya know...
> 
> and a slopping back cut for good measure just so it doesn't try to jump backwards when the cable snaps?



shallow just enough to give some momentum then stops so it has to chair and snapping down on top of said outhouse


----------



## northmanlogging

night kids got a long day tomorrow meet the self loader at 7 pm after werk...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> so they all sizzle with an unintelligable accent? craeckle craeckle oye yuh...craeckle...



eggs don't .......but the hens do complain in several languages when ya eh well kinda ring their necks lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> shallow just enough to give some momentum then stops so it has to chair and snapping down on top of said outhouse



yup but ya might wanna juss bore the front to be fully safe and make sure they really pop........also get some of the young lads about so ya can show em how it done properly. But remember ya have to give em a ball cap and a certificate to prove attendance lol


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> night kids got a long day tomorrow meet the self loader at 7 pm after werk...



have a good one .........and remember all this priceless free advice lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> yup but ya might wanna juss bore the front to be fully safe and make sure they really pop........also get some of the young lads about so ya can show em how it done properly. But remember ya have to give em a ball cap and a certificate to prove attendance lol



your gonna be there too pass out the ball caps, afterall what are friends for


----------



## rwoods

roberte said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Ron,
> I'll admit were just shucking and jiving over here and I know I don't know it all (and don't want to)
> *that don't mean we/I don't have a good idea what time it is either*. I will also listen to the lowest laborer to the boss, everyone can learn from someone. Good day Sir



I just backed into you post from HS's post. I didn't mean to imply anything about your experience or competancy or anyone else's. I had the aspiring young logger in mind when I first posted about Bob's video. As AS is full of posts by aspiring loggers, arborists, operators, and (fill-in the blank) who only want affirmation, I took the liberty in my follow-up post of trying to compliment and point out the willingness to learn attitude expressed in the origins of this thread and through out as that same attitude should carry an aspiring logger a long ways in pursuing his dreams. I can see now how my statement could have been read otherwise. Seriously, and all BS aside, I apologize if I offended you or anyone else. Other than that don't take me too seriously as half the time I don't have a clue as what you guys are talking about. Ron


----------



## bustedup

rwoods said:


> I just backed into you post from HS's post. I didn't mean to imply anything about your experience or competancy or anyone else's. I had the aspiring young logger in mind when I first posted about Bob's video. As AS is full of posts by aspiring loggers, arborists, operators, and (fill-in the blank) who only want affirmation, I took the liberty in my follow-up post of trying to compliment and point out the willingness to learn attitude expressed in the origins of this thread and through out as that same attitude should carry an aspiring logger a long ways in pursuing his dreams. I can see now how my statement could have been read otherwise. Seriously, and all BS aside, I apologize if I offended you or anyone else. Other than that don't take me too seriously as half the time I don't have a clue as what you guys are talking about. Ron



your cool bro........it can be confusing when we being serious and when we not lol........your input is cool


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> your gonna be there too pass out the ball caps, afterall what are friends for



Ok do I get to do the vid too........make cash marketing it as the GOB (game of barber chairing)


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> I just backed into you post from HS's post. I didn't mean to imply anything about your experience or competancy or anyone else's. I had the aspiring young logger in mind when I first posted about Bob's video. As AS is full of posts by aspiring loggers, arborists, operators, and (fill-in the blank) who only want affirmation, I took the liberty in my follow-up post of trying to compliment and point out the willingness to learn attitude expressed in the origins of this thread and through out as that same attitude should carry an aspiring logger a long ways in pursuing his dreams. I can see now how my statement could have been read otherwise. Seriously, and all BS aside, I apologize if I offended you or anyone else. Other than that don't take me too seriously as half the time I don't have a clue as what you guys are talking about. Ron



ron,
im cool if you are. no offense taken and none implied. were not saving lives, just having a couple laughs.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Ok do I get to do the vid too........make cash marketing it as the GOB (game of barber chairing)



of course, I need to get my finest sloping back cut on tape.
you know by hitting the outhouse the video will be crappy


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> of course, I need to get my finest sloping back cut on tape.
> you know by hitting the outhouse the video will be crappy



don't use it first then lol use the in house one lol...........


----------



## bustedup

well better go do some work ......or at least look like I am lol 

stay safe guys......laters


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> well better go do some work ......or at least look like I am lol
> 
> stay safe guys......laters



Graeme, I just got home from my monday night beer league game. As usual got my ass handed to me by a bunch of 20 somethings. Turns out arthritis and hockey are just as bad a combination as arthritis and just about anything! Stay safe today


----------



## jrcat

Paint bomb 2.avi - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, I just got home from my monday night beer league game. As usual got my ass handed to me by a bunch of 20 somethings. Turns out arthritis and hockey are just as bad a combination as arthritis and just about anything! Stay safe today



Advice re hockey........move faster lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Advice re hockey........move faster lol



Can I borrow your time machine?


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Can I borrow your time machine?



88 miles an hour doc.


----------



## roberte

Husk,
If your playing scrub hockey do you have to wash first?


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> 88 miles an hour doc.



Flux capacitor is arthritic as well


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> cull scale? ya have to cut trees ya not sellin? or is that rotten or bad.



Cull scale is ( root cuts. Riggin cuts. Break cuts. School karma. . Snags. ) 
A Bushler gets paid for all his cuts. Or at least we used to. . I was day wageing this job. 300$ for 6 hours a day. Plus travel and room. Dan supplied the gas and oil and crummy. Sometimes we worked longer. Which I gave him as I really want him t do well on this sale. And because being a small time Gypo logger myself I know what its like wanting everything to happen in a day that is supposed to. I used his Simington 451 and since I changed his angles a little I did all the grinding. . I had his 372 cutting so fast that sometimes I wondered why I was packing a 390 .


----------



## tramp bushler

School marms


----------



## rwoods

roberte said:


> ron,
> im cool if you are. no offense taken and none implied. were not saving lives, just having a couple laughs.



I'm cool with you and all here. Just a little hot at myself for how I worded that post. The implication arising from my wording would have ticked me off. Thanks for helping me see it. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> School marms



Hey TC and Cat, y'all gonna take that laying down?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

From Glen?? Hell YES!!! LOL! 

Have co-dominates always been called school marms? ie...twins, double headed dragons...doubles, triples, quads, cluster ####s, FUBARs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Gutted a great set of oak today. Camera was full on the memory side so I just took a couple pics. Me and the skidder OP were turnin' and burnin' so I only got to take a couple pics of the timber. The small set had (2) 5 cutters, (4) 3 cutters and the rest were 4 cutters. I put htem either straight down the hill or 1/4 down the hill or side hilled. The red oak was side hilled due to a fence.

View attachment 300871
View attachment 300872
View attachment 300873
View attachment 300874


Had a good day...(1) load of oak saw logs (1) load of pine saw logs and over 1/2 load of pine poles....home by 2:15 :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Hey TC and Cat, y'all gonna take that laying down?:hmm3grin2orange:



I didnt know it was ment as any type of jab or insult..lol .. He just said school marms ....


----------



## twochains

Hows it goin men? 

roberte, you put in a good one?


----------



## jrcat

Its goin... just dont know WHERE its goin lol... Just another day.


----------



## twochains

I saw a coyote this morning while I was sharpening my saw. He was standing just inside the woodline about 50 yards from me. He was just watching me and then trotted off.


----------



## jrcat

Going to help out a friend for a few days.. Skidding .. gotta hammer out some loadsThe weather has finally decided to straighten out. It has been warm and breezy today which goes a long way at drying out the mud


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Going to help out a friend for a few days.. Skidding .. gotta hammer out some loadsThe weather has finally decided to straighten out. It has been warm and breezy today which goes a long way at drying out the mud



Skidding sounds fun. You gonna run a grapple skidder? How is yer terrain up there?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> From Glen?? Hell YES!!! LOL!
> 
> Have co-dominates always been called school marms? ie...twins, double headed dragons...doubles, triples, quads, cluster ####s, FUBARs :hmm3grin2orange:



School Marms lol......use yer imagination bro as to why they got that name lol .....could also come from the old rivers drivers as those things didn't roll over in the water lol


----------



## tramp bushler

Clint ; on this coast we call a double top or more tree a school mom / school marms. If it is just a sucker that took off 
Like is common with red cedar. That's just a sucker. 
Most school moms are relitavly equal diameter and length. 2 trees which seem to be growing out of the same stump is just a double stump. 

Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, it was kinda stressful though. I had to time everything just right with the loads. Pine yard still hasn't opened up yet and the truck is having to make a 7 hr turn. So I have to have a load of pine the day before then he comes back for oak saw logs then I have a load of pine saw logs for in the morning. It not bad but it's a hustle.


----------



## tramp bushler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ag6SttEpfQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## treeslayer2003

that white oak looks like it went through a fire when it was young


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ag6SttEpfQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



You cut those Glen? Looks like some BIG stuff there!! LOL @ peanut butter and cream cheese icing!! Sounds like something I would do! Ever eat straight out of the can sweetened condensed milk?? I eat a can a setting! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 300892
View attachment 300893

proof that us east coasters work in the rain too.....if we have to


----------



## twochains

Hows it goin' slayer?? Yeh, fire went through the entire place at one time. There was an earlier fire that got pretty warm, I see signs of it in the bigger stuff on the place. What were you seeing on the butt? Those speckles?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hows it goin' slayer?? Yeh, fire went through the entire place at one time. There was an earlier fire that got pretty warm, I see signs of it in the bigger stuff on the place. What were you seeing on the butt? Those speckles?



that dark ring 2/3 the way in on that oak with yer saw on it. I seen that before.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 300892
> View attachment 300893
> 
> proof that us east coasters work in the rain too.....if we have to



Man that's some good looking timber there! What are those loads weighting? Do you haul yer own logs or contract the hauling out?


----------



## treeslayer2003

dude it has rained it's ass off since 1;00. just what I need, more frickin rain.


----------



## twochains

Yep, the bad fire ring on the bigger stuff has been running really sand filled. like the burn pulled sand and dirt up with it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Man that's some good looking timber there! What are those loads weighting? Do you haul yer own logs or contract the hauling out?



that's our truck. load grossed 83,600 a little heavy. don't know how much longer pop can drive, his eyes are goin. he afraid he can't pass the eye test next time.


----------



## twochains

Those trees are whoppers for sure! I would like to set in on a some timber like those! Good looking rig ya got there also!


----------



## treeslayer2003

the white oak in this block has some punky in the butt, but I think it will clear up in a foot or two. buyer prefers to trim so I leave it on now.


----------



## twochains

If it punky, I butt off till good. I had to butt every one of the oaks but 2. If a white oak has a hard heart hole I leave it if smaller than a inch er two.


----------



## twochains

Gonna grab some vittles, hollar at ya later


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Skidding sounds fun. You gonna run a grapple skidder? How is yer terrain up there?


Hilly terrain ... nope grapple is down for the count she only running on 5 cyls. 5.9 cummins dont do so hot unless bangin on all 6. So we are usung his dozer which is a 450 G JD wide track with a carco on it.


twochains said:


> If it punky, I butt off till good. I had to butt every one of the oaks but 2. If a white oak has a hard heart hole I leave it if smaller than a inch er two.


 I learned not to clean up unti the day te truck is comin ... this time of year the oak and ash will pop like $%^tard. and it makes veneer or grade 1 saw logs into grade 3 blockin logs.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, that's why the buyer does it. that way he can wax the end as soon as its trimmed.


----------



## tramp bushler

Yup. I'm the cutter. But I'm also the guy with the camera fon so you won't see a lot of action shots of me. Till I get one uploaded. And I have to modify it.


----------



## jrcat

Im off to get my dozer moved home I'll snap some pics .. Be back in an hour or so ..


----------



## twochains

Yum! 

View attachment 300902


----------



## treeslayer2003

what is it?


----------



## bustedup

TC that not healthy food lol


----------



## mdavlee

TC clear some space for PMs.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> what is it?





bustedup said:


> TC that not healthy food lol



What is it??? ...not healthy??? What What? 

LOL! That my friends is a bacon cheese burger with a fried egg and grilled pine apple slice!...."That" is what that is! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> What is it??? ...not healthy??? What What?
> 
> LOL! That my friends is a bacon cheese burger with a fried egg and grilled pine apple slice!...."That" is what that is! :hmm3grin2orange:



you'll get indigestion lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I want one!


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, how much more ya got in this tract?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, how much more ya got in this tract?



IDK for sure. This timber hides and can't be guessed until you get into it. The set I will cut in the morning looks to have a large number of pine. The soil is shallow in this set and I expect alot of rot in the oak. I figure I will be through this set in 4 days if not quicker. If the oak has sand rot and I start losing production I will just hit the pine pretty heavy.

Then once that is done I will be on my last set and it has not only the best timber but the steepest ground plus the LO house is right at the bottom of the mountain and he wants the timber cut from around his house....

The timber on that set is super tall and has not been cut through. ...well it turns out that I cut several loads of cedar on that hill but it was years ago. Lots of 100 ft sweet gum and guessing the pine could be reaching near 120 ft??? That set should take a week and a couple days. 

So 2 1/2 weeks maybe.


----------



## rwoods

TC, what's sweet gum used for - pallets or something else? My dad cut a lot of sweet gum when I was just a little kid. What he kept he made into tables and swings. He alternated cherry and sweet gum on both as he like the color contrast. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

while we wait for tc, I sell sweet gum for pallets but the bigger ones go for rr ties and matt logs. once in a while there is a veneer market but they must be large clear and have a very small heart right in the middle.


----------



## twochains

Yes Sir, sweet gum is sold as ties and scrag. The lumber is #4 but the ties bring just as good as oak. There is a guy in the wood working forum, he is a couple hours from me but he turns sweet gum into pen coverings.


----------



## rwoods

TS, is your sweet gum golden yellow to light brown in color? One of my brothers has most of the stuff my dad made. Two of the porch swings are still in use after about 45 years. The finish is gone but they are still sturdy despite being on an open porch. Ron


----------



## twochains

Our has a dark heart and really swirled looking.


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> TS, is your sweet gum golden yellow to light brown in color? One of my brothers has most of the stuff my dad made. Two of the porch swings are still in use after about 45 years. The finish is gone but they are still sturdy despite being on an open porch. Ron



well, I never seen it but fresh cut or in a matt, then it sun bleached. fresh it is white like poplar, the sap wood any way. the heart what there is is dark brown. 
tc, what is a pen cover?


----------



## treeslayer2003

any body else ever cut black gum? maybe called tupelo not sure bout that.


----------



## twochains

You know those fancy twist pens? This guy makes them out of sweet gum and they are beautiful! Check 'em out...his thread title has sweet gum in it.

Yeh, tupelo gum or black gum. I cut it almost daily. It has a small heart to it. Totally different leaves, bark and they produce a fruit type deal with a pit like a cherry.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> You know those fancy twist pens? This guy makes them out of sweet gum and they are beautiful! Check 'em out...his thread title has sweet gum in it.
> 
> Yeh, tupelo gum or black gum. I cut it almost daily. It has a small heart to it. Totally different leaves, bark and they produce a fruit type deal with a pit like a cherry.



yup, that's it. grows in real wet places here. buyer had a good order for it last year, but I had none so don't know what it payed.


----------



## jrcat

Slayer clear your inbox bud.


----------



## treeslayer2003

got it


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, I was just curious as while I think I know what the leaf looks like, I am not sure I would recognized a sweet gum tree in the wild if it bit me. Our picnic styled kitchen table, our swings and my parents' wardrobes were all made by my dad from sweet gum and cherry that he held back and had the mill saw for him. I know he built some other things from it but I can't remember what they were. The table had some pretty good bows in it. In fact if you weren't careful in my spot your whole plate could slide into your lap. My mom used to fuss about the table but I learned after my dad's death that she was really proud of his ability to built useful things. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

Don't sweet gums make those annoying prickly things? If so, I've got tons of em. They never die, just turn into suckered snags


----------



## northmanlogging

good morning busted... got your smokey treat and redbull in ya yet?


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> good morning busted... got your smokey treat and redbull in ya yet?



yup to both lol........pondering on making boards today ......not sure I got anything to make em outta tho lol


----------



## northmanlogging

So... cut something down, I'm sure the neighbors won't notice...


----------



## bustedup

LOL there jack round here to cut to make em outta lol ......I'll think of something if not plan B lol .....(don't ask not thought of one yet lol)



|Anyways you dudes sleep well catch laters


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll try... got trees to fall in my half sleep... problem with working next to houses and roads with largish trees I tend to over think them for weeks on end. Still thinking about that lightning struck Doug Fir and its looking like its going to be a no go... dude still hasn't showed up to tell us what to cut... course I'll get to said trees and cut em differently then I had been thinking all week...:msp_unsure:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I'll try... got trees to fall in my half sleep... problem with working next to houses and roads with largish trees I tend to over think them for weeks on end. Still thinking about that lightning struck Doug Fir and its looking like its going to be a no go... dude still hasn't showed up to tell us what to cut... course I'll get to said trees and cut em differently then I had been thinking all week...:msp_unsure:



that's usually the way it goes.


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> Thanks, I was just curious as while I think I know what the leaf looks like, I am not sure I would recognized a sweet gum tree in the wild if it bit me. Our picnic styled kitchen table, our swings and my parents' wardrobes were all made by my dad from sweet gum and cherry that he held back and had the mill saw for him. I know he built some other things from it but I can't remember what they were. The table had some pretty good bows in it. In fact if you weren't careful in my spot your whole plate could slide into your lap. My mom used to fuss about the table but I learned after my dad's death that she was really proud of his ability to built useful things. Ron



Sweet gum has a very distinctive leaf. Some what similar to a maple. I will take a pic of some leves and bark. Like HuskStihl said, they have a prickly little seed pod...the ground will be covered. I like cutting them, real soft, have a nice fresh clean smell about them. The timber is a crap shoot. I have seen them just a shell but butt off quick to solid or in worse case scenario they can be hollow all the way up. Usually pretty good running timber as far a being clear of limbs for a ways, light tops usually. When they have to strive for sunlight, they will really shoot up there, tall and slick. 

I have actually come across old fence lines where rr ties were used, I have found tons of them that were hand hewn and still sound!


----------



## twochains

Here what a pole truck load of pine poles looks like. Fun...let me tell ya! (sarcasm) 

View attachment 301005
View attachment 301006
View attachment 301007


I left my camera with the LO and he was nice enough to take some pics of the load for me. Pine pole dimentions are less than 10" on the butt and down to 2" at tree length. So you can imagine the amount of saw work and limbing for one cutter! There are a blue million on that load!

g.w. near 95,000 ( short haul of 3 miles)


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like pulp wood, they saw that stuff? that's a lotta work with a saw. husky brute loader?


----------



## bustedup

G'day troopers and trooperesses


----------



## twochains

Hey there slayer! Naw man...they don't saw that, they are literally poles. They get peeled and cut to length, the dried for 90 days and treated. This outfit sells pine poles all over the US in mass quantity, Sentinel pine.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> G'day troopers and trooperesses



Hey busted! Ya have a good one?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey busted! Ya have a good one?



Plan F lol


----------



## twochains

Plan "f" huh? wait ya mean things didn't go as planned in the woods for ya??? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Plan "f" huh? wait ya mean things didn't go as planned in the woods for ya??? LOL!



something along those lines lol ......working on plan G


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> something along those lines lol ......working on plan G



I vote for plan "H".... as in hell with it and drink a beer..


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey there slayer! Naw man...they don't saw that, they are literally poles. They get peeled and cut to length, the dried for 90 days and treated. This outfit sells pine poles all over the US in mass quantity, Sentinel pine.



yep, they do that here. don't pay crap for them little sticks, I won't cut um, can't really pay for that cheap stuff. only on clear cuts, and I figure total price on them jobs.


----------



## treeslayer2003

G-cups?


----------



## twochains

Howdy jrcat! I like yer "H" plan except if I had to go all the way to "H"...a beer just ain't gonna do it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

I bring my dozer home .. to work on it and cut some off the neighbors right... My other neighbor comes over and asks me if I will skid for him on a job about 3 miles from here. .. I asked him why he didnt ask me that YESTERDAY....Ohwell .. gotta fix the trans leak before it goes anywhere. I worked the crap outta the crummy today.. MY buddies trailer is one of those goose neck tandem axle dual wheel jobs and weighs about 3 ton all by itself then add his 4x4 tractor to the mix had about 8 ton.. plus the almost 4 ton the crummy weighs ...poor poor crummy.. she worked hard today lol.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> G-cups?



behave ya get lost there lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

ah, i'm jus silly. mind punky from all this dam rain. beutifull cutting day, can't get the truck to the woods. it's wet now!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> behave ya get lost there lol



G strings?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> G strings?



wrong site bro...lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, they do that here. don't pay crap for them little sticks, I won't cut um, can't really pay for that cheap stuff. only on clear cuts, and I figure total price on them jobs.



There are several ways to look at them...they pay same as pine saw logs here but it takes millions more for a load, the yard never gets full and they always buy, a man and a 1 ton and a good shoulder can make a heck of an evening wages. 

Pulp here is a weird deal...mostly hardwood and they take complete trash. Only rule for them is timber size, they don't take anything over 36". I have only been on one crew that sold pulp. A pulp crew has to almost send their stuff to Kentucky to get anything out of it.. To me that doesn't make sense...pulp brings very little...so why truck it 5 hours one direction? IDK...


----------



## treeslayer2003

here's a question, why doe's putting a Humboldt in a tree much wider than the bar mess with my mind? can't seem to get that just right.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> here's a question, why doe's putting a Humboldt in a tree much wider than the bar mess with my mind? can't seem to get that just right.



mark ya corners first. 

it to do with bar angle and roll 


either that or buy a bigger bar lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I hate messin with pulp, i'm just not set up for it. don't know how any one makes money just cutting it even if they do get 30 loads.


----------



## twochains

I have a theory on that slayer...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> mark ya corners first.
> 
> it to do with bar angle and roll
> 
> 
> either that or buy a bigger bar lol



if I ever get the 660 ported n rebuilt i'm putting a 36 on it. how do ya mean mark the corners?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I have a theory on that slayer...



me too, but i'm nuts so......


----------



## jrcat

Pulp just doesnt pay here unless you are the buyer.. processor and seller. Example... buying the pulp then chipping and trucking it to another party. Like Temple Inland. But they want clean chips they also pay well for clean chips.. clean meaning no bark or dirt. They pay up to $55 a ton for "mill" chips. but to pull pulp and chip you gotta have a flail de-barker ....pricey ...


----------



## twochains

Boss told me something today that raises some question... pine yard isn't opening up here till Thursday and with limited window! Here's the head scratcher..."IF" my boss takes a bid on a tract of tornado damaged Forest Service pine...we are gauranteed a slot for 25 loads a week! Hmmm....politics much...


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> me too, but i'm nuts so......



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's right, a big investment. most guys doin it here are subbing for Glatfelter pulp.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> if I ever get the 660 ported n rebuilt i'm putting a 36 on it. how do ya mean mark the corners?



either mark em before ya put the undercut in or after ya put in the undercut stick small twig in the corner of the undercut to give ya a reference point more easily seen......don't chase the cut if ya off then stop and chunk it out then go back in (when ya can see more) and clean the face up 


prob make no sense lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Boss told me something today that raises some question... pine yard isn't opening up here till Thursday and with limited window! Here's the head scratcher..."IF" my boss takes a bid on a tract of tornado damaged Forest Service pine...we are gauranteed a slot for 25 loads a week! Hmmm....politics much...



that is why i'm a nut with theoreys


----------



## jrcat

A half million dollar chipper 100 g's on a good de barker.. trucks .. skidder .. feller buncher. ... lots o money there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> either mark em before ya put the undercut in or after ya put in the undercut stick small twig in the corner of the undercut to give ya a reference point more easily seen......don't chase the cut if ya off then stop and chunk it out then go back in (when ya can see more) and clean the face up
> 
> 
> prob make no sense lol



biggest thing is it don't wind up pointing where I wanted. I have not been on my game lately. I ready to go cut pine with the bell till fall, then get back into the pretty wood. not gonna happen with this weather.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> biggest thing is it don't wind up pointing where I wanted. I have not been on my game lately. I ready to go cut pine with the bell till fall, then get back into the pretty wood. not gonna happen with this weather.



how ya starting the sloping cut....from where ???


----------



## bustedup

could also be ya parallax is out lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> could also be ya parallax is out lol



Speak the kings english man...lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Speak the kings english man...lol



He knows what I mean lol


----------



## twochains

I think he is gonna get the bid! Only good thing about this job is that ALL timber goes and skidder doen't have to worry about skint trees. Oh...and the pine is big!! 

You asked last night slayer 'bout how much more timber ther is on this 300 acres...tons, waaay more than I thought! However we are pulling out while dry and going to that 400 acres and the storm damaged timber. Boss says I am going to freak over how big the pine is on the 400! He says 4 or 5 tree will load the truck! Says it is as close as we can get to "virgin" timber! I'm thinking out equivalent to OG maybe?? Gonna take lots of pic! Should be there Monday! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

slayer- you starting yer up cut from a particular corner?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> how ya starting the sloping cut....from where ???



forgot ta turn the page, wow. I start in the middle bottom of the notch, ie; lowest point. wrong?


----------



## twochains

No...that's how I do it too. Well are ya dropping on yer way to a corner or the pitch of the notch not coming out right?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I think he is gonna get the bid! Only good thing about this job is that ALL timber goes and skidder doen't have to worry about skint trees. Oh...and the pine is big!!
> 
> You asked last night slayer 'bout how much more timber ther is on this 300 acres...tons, waaay more than I thought! However we are pulling out while dry and going to that 400 acres and the storm damaged timber. Boss says I am going to freak over how big the pine is on the 400! He says 4 or 5 tree will load the truck! Says it is as close as we can get to "virgin" timber! I'm thinking out equivalent to OG maybe?? Gonna take lots of pic! Should be there Monday! :msp_w00t:



gotta love big timber. that loader gonna handle it? i'm seriously considering another bigger loader.
100 acre is a big tract here. very little vigin timber exists. it jus what people think is virgin.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> forgot ta turn the page, wow. I start in the middle bottom of the notch, ie; lowest point. wrong?



try dogging in at the corner of the gun cut.....it hard to explain lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> No...that's how I do it too. Well are ya dropping on yer way to a corner or the pitch of the notch not coming out right?



jus winds up pointing not exactly where I wanted. trees that are kinda flat on the face worst.


----------



## jrcat

I'm going out for a while .. gotta get some things done on the 8 will be back later


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> No...that's how I do it too. Well are ya dropping on yer way to a corner or the pitch of the notch not coming out right?



bro ya back chain lol and you generally ain't in stuff bigger than ya bar lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> try dogging in at the corner of the gun cut.....it hard to explain lol



ya mean the far corner?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I'm going out for a while .. gotta get some things done on the 8 will be back later



take pics!


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> bro ya back chain lol and you generally ain't in stuff bigger than ya bar lol



he will be soon


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> take pics!



I will


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya mean the far corner?



hang on eating lol I'll try to explain in a min lol


----------



## twochains

True. 

I don't back bar my notch cuts though :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, ya gonna need that saw.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> True.
> 
> I don't back bar my notch cuts though :msp_rolleyes:



I do once in a while, but don't!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> he will be soon



Then stop bar chaining lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> True.
> 
> I don't back bar my notch cuts though :msp_rolleyes:



that cause ya cut from one side lol ........when ya get into bigger sticks ya will have to cut from both lol assuming ya bar not big enough


----------



## bustedup

Ts you got a full wrap???


----------



## treeslayer2003

3/4 wrap factory, my first of many to come.


----------



## twochains

busted- look at it from my perspective, with a half wrap bar...if I am going to cut from one side er the other and stay on that one side...there has to be back barring. I mean it's going to be in the notch cut or the back cut.

Once I get a 3/4 or full wrap handle, all that back barring should stop.


----------



## HuskStihl

Slayer, check out TB's Humboldt video. He dogs in right at the near corner and moves across from there. Thing of beauty. My 42" is way too bendy to do that, but I'll try it next time with my 28". I usually start in the middle, but always wind up chasing or chunking


----------



## treeslayer2003

I still back bar, less they big.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I tell ya what tho, i'm gonna have the 660 done up by fall. i'm thinkin full wrap on it.


----------



## twochains

I just hit the boss up for the 660R! LOL! YEAH! He said it would be a week er so...#### I can wait! LOL! I was like hey I have a good idea for a new saw when ya get to think in bout getting one! LOL! He said, "Well, lets here yer idea"! So I spouted off everything I knew about it...prolly w/o breathing! LOL! He told me what ever I wanted was fine...just bust out a bunch of loads.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, ya eatin another one of them hawain egg burgers? I gotta try that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I just hit the boss up for the 660R! LOL! YEAH! He said it would be a week er so...#### I can wait! LOL! I was like hey I have a good idea for a new saw when ya get to think in bout getting one! LOL! He said, "Well, lets here yer idea"! So I spouted off everything I knew about it...prolly w/o breathing! LOL! He told me what ever I wanted was fine...just bust out a bunch of loads.



you will like the torqe but not the weight. they for stumpin only imo


----------



## twochains

Naw...a big ol'plate of spaghetti, Italian bread, cheese sticks!!! I have to eat like a fricken horse to keep at 165! My Ol' Lady takes pretty good care of me! 

slayer- ya gotta try that burger!! Lerpin' right ther!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted- look at it from my perspective, with a half wrap bar...if I am going to cut from one side er the other and stay on that one side...there has to be back barring. I mean it's going to be in the notch cut or the back cut.
> 
> Once I get a 3/4 or full wrap handle, all that back barring should stop.



cool bro not dissing ya .......juss I move round the stick juss my way I guess


----------



## twochains

Gologit- are there any AS members fighting those big fires in Colorado and surrounding States?


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> cool bro not dissing ya .......juss I move round the stick juss my way I guess



Heck I know busted! LOL! No worries :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I just hit the boss up for the 660R! LOL! YEAH! He said it would be a week er so...#### I can wait! LOL! I was like hey I have a good idea for a new saw when ya get to think in bout getting one! LOL! He said, "Well, lets here yer idea"! So I spouted off everything I knew about it...prolly w/o breathing! LOL! He told me what ever I wanted was fine...just bust out a bunch of loads.



Bet ya sounded like the kid from "a Christmas story" asking santa for the red rider bb gun:biggrin:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> G'day troopers and trooperesses



Don't forget the doctor, afterall he earned that title


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Bet ya sounded like the kid from "a Christmas story" asking santa for the red rider bb gun:biggrin:



Pretty much! LOL! The more I think about it...I sounded exactly like that!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> here's a question, why doe's putting a Humboldt in a tree much wider than the bar mess with my mind? can't seem to get that just right.



Stop using short bars, besides its a mindset anyway


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Don't forget the doctor, afterall he earned that title



Earned? I guess so, took 14 years and $250K. Comfortable and happy being that guy here? Not really. I'm that guy 24/7/365. Here I'd rather be the know nothing but talks #### anyway guy


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Naw...a big ol'plate of spaghetti, Italian bread, cheese sticks!!! I have to eat like a fricken horse to keep at 165! My Ol' Lady takes pretty good care of me!
> 
> slayer- ya gotta try that burger!! Lerpin' right ther!



I have trouble keepin on weight to. saws do that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Stop using short bars, besides its a mindset anyway



ya think 28 is to short for a 461 in oak?


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Earned? I guess so, took 14 years and $250K. Comfortable and happy being that guy here? Not really. I'm that guy 24/7/365. Here I'd rather be the know nothing but talks #### anyway guy



can ya stitch lol


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Earned? I guess so, took 14 years and $250K. Comfortable and happy being that guy here? Not really. I'm that guy 24/7/365. Here I'd rather be the know nothing but talks #### anyway guy



Hey HuskStihl... You wanna know what has motivated me for the last 1/2 of my life to bust my tail as hard as I have? Try sawmilling and logging when yer new in a small town and everybody knows yer Dad is a surgeon!! I remember the first load of cedar I cut, shouldered and hauled to the mill...the yard foreman, who became a very good friend of mine, looked at me and smiled saying, "Not bad for a doctor's boy"! LOL! I felt like I had to work twice as hard as everyone else just to get rid of that stigma. It did me well though! 

It's awesome to be a Doctor...sucks being a Doctor's boy! LOL!


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Pretty much! LOL! The more I think about it...I sounded exactly like that!



Not too late to change u'r mind. That saw, full of oil&gas, with the 36" is gonna weigh 25 lbs. that is gonna get might heavy by days end. If the boss is buyin, I'd get a 461 with a 28" es lite. If you just gotta have the big boy saw, I'd try a 390 just to see. There's a reason people like 'em. If it was u'r dime and ya had to have the big stihl, I'd wait to see the 661. Just sayin


----------



## treeslayer2003

how'd ya get in this bness?


----------



## mdavlee

390 or 660 with wraps are around 24-25 lbs with a 32" reduced weight bar. The 390 balances a little better than the 660 and holds a few ounces more fuel.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> 390 or 660 with wraps are around 24-25 lbs with a 32" reduced weight bar. The 390 balances a little better than the 660 and holds a few ounces more fuel.



Really? I've never run a Husky. What about power?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> how'd ya get in this bness?



Who?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> forgot ta turn the page, wow. I start in the middle bottom of the notch, ie; lowest point. wrong?



Not my preferred method. Gotta take that bottom dog and pivot off your first cut, swing it around.


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Really? I've never run a Husky. What about power?



Just give me a call and I'll explain it right quick. A little easier than typing it.


----------



## bustedup

TC ask Tramp how Huskies pull he'll give ya the low down as he juss cut some big sticks


----------



## jrcat

Some body did not shovel out the tracks .......View attachment 301037
now one side is all shoveled out and washed out..View attachment 301038


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Some body did not shovel out the tracks .......View attachment 301037
> now one side is all shoveled out and washed out..View attachment 301038



Awwww you'll make a good huswife someday lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Not my preferred method. Gotta take that bottom dog and pivot off your first cut, swing it around.



that method has been brought to my attention, i'll give that a try.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Who?



you.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Some body did not shovel out the tracks .......View attachment 301037
> now one side is all shoveled out and washed out..View attachment 301038



somebody?!?!? they a little loose?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that method has been brought to my attention, i'll give that a try.



there are other ways but that the easiest I think lol......also if ya need to chunk out the face wedge so ya can see what ya doing


----------



## jrcat

TD8 on its way to my shop.. This guy didnt mess around that IH Dump has a 500 hp CAT and an 18spd.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> Just give me a call and I'll explain it right quick. A little easier than typing it.



thought ya liked both?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> TD8 on its way to my shop.. This guy didnt mess around that IH Dump has a 500 hp CAT and an 18spd.



Hey you keep ya hands on the wheel when ya driving lol..........


----------



## bustedup

anyways more importantly.......Husk if ya can stitch lol.....ya getting nominated as our resident saw bones ......your prime role is to stitch bits back on if we screw up ........


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Awwww you'll make a good huswife someday lol


I would tell you to assume the position but it just doesnt sound right..


treeslayer2003 said:


> somebody?!?!? they a little loose?


Yes ... and yes. Those dresser track adjusters SUCK... I have to do something with them .. I tension them up 2 days later .. drifted back.. and aside of splitting the tracks and pulling the idlers and adjusters out to replace a $5 seal kit there isnt much a guy can do ...cept for a little back woods engineering .. which I wont say lol .. You'll knock me over the head for sure lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hey you keep ya hands on the wheel when ya driving lol..........



I took those pictures with my eyes.. then plugged my brain in to the comp and downloaded..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I took those pictures with my eyes.. then plugged my brain in to the comp and downloaded..:hmm3grin2orange:



OMG your really Darth Vader lol................


----------



## jrcat

Doc just works on ears noses and throatsesss..... I really dont want my fingers sewn into my nose or my thumb sewn onto my ear...and I have no idea what he would sew into a throat .. but I bet it aint good


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I would tell you to assume the position but it just doesnt sound right..
> 
> Yes ... and yes. Those dresser track adjusters SUCK... I have to do something with them .. I tension them up 2 days later .. drifted back.. and aside of splitting the tracks and pulling the idlers and adjusters out to replace a $5 seal kit there isnt much a guy can do ...cept for a little back woods engineering .. which I wont say lol .. You'll knock me over the head for sure lol



nah, I wouldn't. every idea seems dum at first.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> OMG your really Darth Vader lol................



****mechanical breathing**** You wouldnt fit into the whole star wars theme... unless you wanna be Hahn Solo ... you could tell the wookie to assume the position :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Doc just works on ears noses and throatsesss..... I really dont want my fingers sewn into my nose or my thumb sewn onto my ear...and I have no idea what he would sew into a throat .. but I bet it aint good



Quit complaining lol it free lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Quit complaining lol it free lol



Now we all know why people from the UK are kinda weird.. its that free medical care... getting things sewn into and onto or around and up things that shouldnt be sewn lol ...


----------



## bustedup

The Soprano's actor James Gandolfini just died


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey cat, you have any trouble finding parts for that dresser?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya think 28 is to short for a 461 in oak?



In my opinion, 28 to 32 is good on a 461.
I use a 28 on a 440 and a 33 sugi on the 660
Nothing shorter than 28 
Besides I'm just jacking you anyway.
I ve done a couple things with a 24 that should have gone bigger.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey cat, you have any trouble finding parts for that dresser?



Nope ... to places that are fairly close by.. Kafferlins equipment in Union City PA and Anderson Equipment in Olean NY. Most Komatsu dealers will get parts for them if not have parts for em on the shelf.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> In my opinion, 28 to 32 is good on a 461.
> I use a 28 on a 440 and a 33 sugi on the 660
> Nothing shorter than 28
> Besides I'm just jacking you anyway.
> I ve done a couple things with a 24 that should have gone bigger.



you running full skips bro???


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> In my opinion, 28 to 32 is good on a 461.
> I use a 28 on a 440 and a 33 sugi on the 660
> Nothing shorter than 28
> Besides I'm just jacking you anyway.
> I ve done a couple things with a 24 that should have gone bigger.



you do a lot of jacking don,t you? :hmm3grin2orange:
I prolly usein to short of a bar a lot, but i'm used to it. :hmm3grin2orange:
really tho I hate a boggy saw.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Just give me a call and I'll explain it right quick. A little easier than typing it.



Someone needs to explain it to me too.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you do a lot of jacking don,t you? :hmm3grin2orange:
> I prolly usein to short of a bar a lot, but i'm used to it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> really tho I hate a boggy saw.



I told ya use full skip lol


----------



## jrcat

Slayer what I am going to do for now just to get through the summer untill the next mud season is to tension the tracks the weld a strip of half inch by 1inch plate right behind the idler blocks to act as a stop so they cant drift back for now. Then when fall gets here I will tear it down and probably replace the entire adjuster .. they have a lot of play in em.. so I dont think the new seals would take anyway. To tear it all down and replace those seal for em to not work .... I would probably set the dang thing on fire ..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Nope ... to places that are fairly close by.. Kafferlins equipment in Union City PA and Anderson Equipment in Olean NY. Most Komatsu dealers will get parts for them if not have parts for em on the shelf.



yup, but the local komatsu place went out. nothing here any more.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Someone needs to explain it to me too.



you don't speak swedish lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I told ya use full skip lol



I almost allways use full skip, round 72 JG.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you don't speak swedish lol



He's one of dem germanic types...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Slayer what I am going to do for now just to get through the summer untill the next mud season is to tension the tracks the weld a strip of half inch by 1inch plate right behind the idler blocks to act as a stop so they cant drift back for now. Then when fall gets here I will tear it down and probably replace the entire adjuster .. they have a lot of play in em.. so I dont think the new seals would take anyway. To tear it all down and replace those seal for em to not work .... I would probably set the dang thing on fire ..



that not so bad cat, jus don't weld it so good it's a b###h ta get off.


----------



## treeslayer2003

getting ta be alotta punkin lovers in here. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> you running full skips bro???



I switch back and forth between half skip and full.
Mdavlee hooked me up with one for my 660, props bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I switch back and forth between half skip and full.
> Mdavlee hooked me up with one for my 660, props bro.


how is half skip better than full?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I switch back and forth between half skip and full.
> Mdavlee hooked me up with one for my 660, props bro.



cool ......see Jr will ya use a skip ya saw won't bog down like a full comp does


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> how is half skip better than full?



not as rough lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that not so bad cat, jus don't weld it so good it's a b###h ta get off.



No I make it so I can get them off with a cut off wheel or grinder. I figured it would be better than vise grips :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> No I make it so I can get them off with a cut off wheel or grinder. I figured it would be better than vise grips :hmm3grin2orange:



uh....YES


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> cool ......see Jr will ya use a skip ya saw won't bog down like a full comp does



Yeah yeah I used the skip today its ok. Still not full comp but at least not so many teeth to file .. buckin logs on a muddy landing tends to dull things... like teeth ... my brain ....


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> not as rough lol



no advantage then. I tried a dp semi chisel last winter, it cut really good but it jumpy.

can't get tc's egg burger outta my mind


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> no advantage then. I tried a dp semi chisel last winter, it cut really good but it jumpy.



I HATE those semi chisel chains


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yeah yeah I used the skip today its ok. Still not full comp but at least not so many teeth to file .. buckin logs on a muddy landing tends to dull things... like teeth ... my brain ....



Jr the idea is not so many cutters ......therefore less chips so won't bog down as easy ......also less drag so saw will cope better if ya running slightly bigger bars 


semi skip also less kick back ......but never used one so Roberte over to you there


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I HATE those semi chisel chains



Why??? cause diff sharpening ???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr the idea is not so many cutters ......therefore less chips so won't bog down as easy ......also less drag so saw will cope better if ya running slightly bigger bars
> 
> 
> semi skip also less kick back ......but never used one so Roberte over to you there



I still have to get you those prices.. so much going through my already messed up mind lol.. that and I have a short attention span...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I HATE those semi chisel chains



ya don't want to know what I thought bout doin,....... ya know there is 404 063 harvester chain.
harvester chain is semi chisel.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you.



LOL! I left home when I was 19... ended up in Arkansas a couple years later. The owner of the sawmill up the street hired me just to humiliate me. However, he'd never met someone like me, and 6 months later I was the full time turner on a manual mill...all day (5) days a week. Then I was turned on to carrying out logs on my shoulder and that led me straight into logging. 

I was running my own show cutting for the same mill..I had gotten fired for fighting and went full time logging for a few years. The sawmill owner's Son was killed one night, he had been the sawyer up there for years. I was contacted by the owner to come back and help stabalize the situation, ended up staying and sawing for him the next 9 years. 

I never had any help after I left home, never had any gov hand outs, never been late on a payment either...just worked my butt off. You asked about how I knew the smell of a chicken house...I've done some pretty rough stuff to survive. I am proud of myself though, things could have gone in some seriously wrong ways. I own 54 acres and a everything I have has come from money generated from sawmiling, logging and any other random manual labor job I would come across.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Why??? cause diff sharpening ???



They just seem jumpy or something.. I have one ....buried in the bottom of my tool box its even a stihl chain... At first I attributed it to being of german make .... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> LOL! I left home when I was 19... ended up in Arkansas a couple years later. The owner of the sawmill up the street hired me just to humiliate me. However, he'd never met someone like me, and 6 months later I was the full time turner on a manual mill...all day (5) days a week. Then I was turned on to carrying out logs on my shoulder and that led me straight into logging.
> 
> I was running my own show cutting for the same mill..I had gotten fired for fighting and went full time logging for a few years. The sawmill owner's Son was killed one night, he had been the sawyer up there for years. I was contacted by the owner to come back and help stabalize the situation, ended up staying and sawing for him the next 9 years.
> 
> I never had any help after I left home, never had any gov hand outs, never been late on a payment either...just worked my butt off. You asked about how I knew the smell of a chicken house...I've done some pretty rough stuff to survive. I am proud of myself though, things could have gone in some seriously wrong ways. I own 54 acres and a everything I have has come from money generated from sawmiling, logging and any other random manual labor job I would come across.



timber dollars support your family, and mine. my story is simeler but I was born to it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> they just seem jumpy or something.. I have one ....buried in the bottom of my tool box its even a stihl chain... At first i attributed it to being of german make .... :hmm3grin2orange:



achtung!


----------



## bustedup

semi chisel will stay sharper longer in dirty wood bro


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> semi chisel will stay sharper longer in dirty wood bro



+1^^


----------



## twochains

Men, you guys behave yerselves! Be safe 2moro! Good night!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> semi chisel will stay sharper longer in dirty wood bro



Actually I thought it dulled just as fast as the chisel chain did lol.. Oh well its on my old 041 and thats where it can stay.. maybe I'll send it to my ex wife ...she can use it as a necklace.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Men, you guys behave yerselves! Be safe 2moro! Good night!



Stay safe bro .....I'm out to lol need to sleep unfortunately lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

+2 nite bro


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Men, you guys behave yerselves! Be safe 2moro! Good night!



Wait!!!! dont go yet you have burgers to make lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Actually I thought it dulled just as fast as the chisel chain did lol.. Oh well its on my old 041 and thats where it can stay.. maybe I'll send it to my ex wife ...she can use it as a necklace.....:hmm3grin2orange:



good idea, i'll send one ta mine to but turn it inside out n make sure it sticky sharpe!


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> good idea, i'll send one ta mine to but turn it inside out n make sure it sticky sharpe!



Put some of the poison frog juice on it too


----------



## treeslayer2003

Robert, why ya so qiot?


dam I want that burger


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, why ya so qiot?
> 
> 
> dam I want that burger



So do I but with out the pineapple..
Do I need that burger ....probably not lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> So do I but with out the pineapple..
> Do I need that burger ....probably not lol



ever had pineapple on a pizza? it not taste like ya think


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ever had pineapple on a pizza? it not taste like ya think



No I havent. I want to try that bread you were talkin about. I cant remember what you called it


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> No I havent. I want to try that bread you were talkin about. I cant remember what you called it



me either, I slept since then.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> me either, I slept since then.



Some sort of corn bread with pork or something


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Some sort of corn bread with pork or something



oh, you takin bout scrapple. its more a breakfast meat. ya prolly gonna hafta come down here ta get it.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, you takin bout scrapple. its more a breakfast meat. ya prolly gonna hafta come down here ta get it.



Thats it lol .. lol jeez I cant get to Maryland for a while lol.


----------



## jrcat

Im off man .. Catch ya tomorrow


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Thats it lol .. lol jeez I cant get to Maryland for a while lol.



some day may be. it pretty much a "shore" thing. rob gone, hope he ain't mad. I is jus kiddin him.

nite cat.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> some day may be. it pretty much a "shore" thing. rob gone, hope he ain't mad. I is jus kiddin him.
> 
> nite cat.



Don't worry about the Big Cat. He ain't my brother, but he's heavy!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Y'all prolly to young for that


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> how is half skip better than full?



Not better, persay, as a student of how different types cut and depending on your setup, sometimes I want a couple of extra cutters to smooth things out. On a 91 driver, it is about 6 cutters, if my math is right.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Jr the idea is not so many cutters ......therefore less chips so won't bog down as easy ......also less drag so saw will cope better if ya running slightly bigger bars
> 
> 
> semi skip also less kick back ......but never used one so Roberte over to you there



Full comp serves a purpose, ran plenty of it. As stated, I found that if I experiment, see what other guys use, be open to it, how wood cuts during the seasons etBig fir is going to have hard butt, especially if its bent, Alder not so much. Hardwood well you are going to have see for yourself.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, why ya so qiot?
> 
> 
> dam I want that burger



.not quiet, my client wanted to get dinner, so when you get that invite you go.
Then driving.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> some day may be. it pretty much a "shore" thing. rob gone, hope he ain't mad. I is jus kiddin him.
> 
> nite cat.



What , no worries.


----------



## mdavlee

Semi skip is almost as smooth as full comp. It's no where near as grabby in limbs. It's my favorite choice of chain for over 28" bars.


----------



## jrcat

A 1/4" hose.........going to the shift valve bank on the side of the trans of my dozer.. just a half turn loose.. is apparently enough to make it loose up to 2 gallons of trans oil a day......... WOW... I found some other interesting tid bits too while I was under there.... some cracked gussets in the frame and a missing pin I have some work to do that's for sure. Slayer... I'll take some pics for ya ..


----------



## HuskStihl

I really like the Oregon JGX round chisel full skip. If ya keep the chain speed up it's really not that grabby. I find Oregon less aggressive than stihl generally, so the same may not apply to full skip stihl chisel. I rarely use bars less than 24", so haven't bought any full comp in a while


----------



## mdavlee

I have used full comp on a 130 DL bar. There's a whole lot of teeth to sharpen on them.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Ive been running half/semi skip for a few years. The way I came to use it I got loops of full , semi skip, and full comp in 32" lengths. Did a bunch of comparison in some big doug fir and came up with semi skip. For me it cut faster than full skip but was less boggy than full. Differant cutting styles heavy handed or light handed makes a differance as well. I run it on 32" bars on an 066 and ported 372xpw


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I have used full comp on a 130 DL bar. There's a whole lot of teeth to sharpen on them.



I was gonna hit the like button, but what's to like on a 130 dl to sharpen


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, you takin bout scrapple. its more a breakfast meat. ya prolly gonna hafta come down here ta get it.



mmmmm! Good stuff right there Maynard!


----------



## twochains

Hello men! Tore down today...couldn't wait for that last surge of gas to go through that saw! Man...I got puked on by a whopper water oak today! I'm talkin' hit a fricken gusher!...smells almost like a hot batch of corn mash ready cook. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

evening guys


----------



## bustedup

Roberte me thinking DL = drive links lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Roberte me thinking DL = drive links lol



Double luck, or dedicated loser.....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Double luck, or dedicated loser.....



hmmm lol how bout all of the above


----------



## twochains

I have some big 'ens to drop in the morning! Super nice oak set in a drawl, look like (6) cutters if they are sound...and that's a big "IF".
Had to butt off almost 50% of what I dropped today. Ran into one of the most vast sets of oak bore kill I have seen...gonna take pics of it 2moro, upwards of 40% dead not counting what will be dead next year. Oddly enough, the bigger dead standing timber is almost always sound, to where the live timber has rot and shake, plus fire rings.

I can't believe I'm getting pulled off this set after 2moro. I now estimate another month of solid cutting on this tract. Meh...I want to go cut the massive pine set anyway!


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> I was gonna hit the like button, but what's to like on a 130 dl to sharpen



No kidding. A grinder really helps. It's still a pile of gullets and rakers to file.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I have some big 'ens to drop in the morning! Super nice oak set in a drawl, look like (6) cutters if they are sound...and that's a big "IF".
> Had to butt off almost 50% of what I dropped today. Ran into one of the most vast sets of oak bore kill I have seen...gonna take pics of it 2moro, upwards of 40% dead not counting what will be dead next year. Oddly enough, the bigger dead standing timber is almost always sound, to where the live timber has rot and shake, plus fire rings.
> 
> I can't believe I'm getting pulled off this set after 2moro. I now estimate another month of solid cutting on this tract. Meh...I want to go cut the massive pine set anyway!



As long as you use a sloping backbar backcut


----------



## jrcat

Evenin guys. and Doc.....Hows it hangin


----------



## jrcat

Hey Roberte.. how ya been?


----------



## bustedup

hey jr good day???


----------



## jrcat

Eh spent most of the day getting muddy at first .. then soakin wet then greasy then soakin wet again ..... been workin on the 8 today..


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hey Roberte.. how ya been?



Doing good cat. How are you sir.
I will probably get keyboard whipped if tell guys what I'm really doing.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Doing good cat. How are you sir.
> I will probably get keyboard whipped if tell guys what I'm really doing.



you on that other site again lol........remember to delete the history before wifey comes home lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> mmmmm! Good stuff right there Maynard!



??? who maynard? you know what scrapple is?


----------



## jrcat

Waht are you really doing Roberte lol. Evenin Slayer


----------



## jrcat

Im goin outto snap some pics for ya slayer brb


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey boys, have I said it's wet? no one is workin. had a frickin logger's convention in the shop today.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> you on that other site again lol........remember to delete the history before wifey comes home lol



No, you sir need to pull it out of the gutter. My wife might even be down with some adult entertainment.

I am getting a pedicure. Have at it get your jokes out...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> No, you sir need to pull it out of the gutter. My wife might even be down with some adult entertainment.
> 
> I am getting a pedicure. Have at it get your jokes out...



Little toe spacers?.. toe nails trimmed? .. painted too? Does your wife have a foot fetish? lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey boys, have I said it's wet? no one is workin. had a frickin logger's convention in the shop today.



It has actually been decent up here.. goin on 4 days now with no rain.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> No, you sir need to pull it out of the gutter. My wife might even be down with some adult entertainment.
> 
> I am getting a pedicure. Have at it get your jokes out...



I ain't judging ya.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It has actually been decent up here.. goin on 4 days now with no rain.....



that 2 inches teusday really finished it, good ground is wet. i'm thinkin we may truck Monday if no more water falls.


----------



## twochains

roberte is a fricken bad ass! Anyone who would say they were getting a pedicure on a logging forum is about as bad ass as they get! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> roberte is a fricken bad ass! Anyone who would say they were getting a pedicure on a logging forum is about as bad ass as they get! :hmm3grin2orange:



some of us don't care, or it comes with age. not sure witch.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, does ketchup n mustard go on them pineggburgers?


----------



## jrcat

I've taken a dremel tool to my toe nails before...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I've taken a dremel tool to my toe nails before...



aaahhh! my boots fit better if I cut um.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> As long as you use a sloping backbar backcut



and to think I just said you were a bad ass! then I read this ^^  I'm gonna back bar the piss out of them just for you! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tc, does ketchup n mustard go on them pineggburgers?



Mayo. 

How are you fellas doin?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Mayo.
> 
> How are you fellas doin?



i'm about to find out!


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I've taken a dremel tool to my toe nails before...



It's the best 25 bucks spent. Give it a try.


----------



## jrcat

ok this is the top side of the trans/steer clutch compartment.View attachment 301179
View attachment 301180
And this is the main leak. The piece of 1/4" aluminum plate.. there is 4 bolts holding it on and there is springs behind it so I havent dared take it off all the way just yet.View attachment 301181
View attachment 301182
These are the lines that I thought were leaking but once I got more of the gunk and 30 year old grease/dirt/unkown to science stuff out of there, I realized it wasnt the lines leaking.View attachment 301183
So now I have to get my service manuals back tomorrow from a friend that needed them, so I can figure out what is behind that plate. I dont want to just take it off and have lots of springs and bits just flyin out all over the place. I am assuming that this is a shifting bank and what is behind this plate is like a modulation valve ...but not 100% sure.


----------



## jrcat

And anyone that says TD8's were not ahead of their time ....I will have to differ with them. There is no wiring in those pics.. that is all hydraulic lines. The Hydraulic schematics for this machine are a nightmare. Dresser/IH had powershifts in dozers before Cat or Deere. Early Case machines were Hydrostatic/mechanical monstrosities. Sorry .. had to geek out for a minute.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Mayo.
> 
> How are you fellas doin?


Holy heart attack


roberte said:


> It's the best 25 bucks spent. Give it a try.



I just might lol.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey boys, have I said it's wet? no one is workin. had a frickin logger's convention in the shop today.



I take it that it has been raining alot down that way?


----------



## jrcat

Don't every one talk at once lol.. I geek out on mechanical stuff and everyone leaves lol Cool


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I take it that it has been raining alot down that way?



it is wet man.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Holy heart attack
> 
> 
> I just might lol.



men, that frickin hawain egg burger is gooood!


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Don't every one talk at once lol.. I geek out on mechanical stuff and everyone leaves lol Cool



Hey geek , its hard to drive and talk shizit


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> it is wet man.



It's wet here too, but it is Washington...


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> It's wet here too, but it is Washington...



mud city man, can't get off pavment. buddy got hydro ax buried yesterday, had to hire excavator.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> and to think I just said you were a bad ass! then I read this ^^  I'm gonna back bar the piss out of them just for you! :msp_sneaky:



Hi twochains, you getting that 660 with a 32 and wrap handle


----------



## jrcat

It has finally stopped raining here for a while at least. Starting to dry out too.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Hi twochains, you getting that 660 with a 32 and wrap handle



You finally stop drivin and texting yet?


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> I have some big 'ens to drop in the morning! Super nice oak set in a drawl, look like (6) cutters if they are sound...and that's a big "IF".
> Had to butt off almost 50% of what I dropped today. Ran into one of the most vast sets of oak bore kill I have seen...gonna take pics of it 2moro, upwards of 40% dead not counting what will be dead next year. Oddly enough, the bigger dead standing timber is almost always sound, to where the live timber has rot and shake, plus fire rings.
> 
> I can't believe I'm getting pulled off this set after 2moro. I now estimate another month of solid cutting on this tract. Meh...I want to go cut the massive pine set anyway!




CLINT ;;; the word is FALL . If your gonna be a professional then you FALL TIMBER any f#$%&* g dummy can drop s#$t. 

I appreciate how hard you work and everything. But PLEASE. ya gotta stop using that word. It drives me much crazier than I already am. Next thing you will be showing pics of sloping back cuts. :ah::ah::ah::ah::choler::::bang:


----------



## bustedup

Tramp.......do you use T or L pads on your spurs .......I gotta make a new set and can't make up my mind lol ......never used T pads juss wonder what your thoughts are 


thanks


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> roberte is a fricken bad ass! Anyone who would say they were getting a pedicure on a logging forum is about as bad ass as they get! :hmm3grin2orange:




Ya he's gotta be tough.


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> CLINT ;;; the word is FALL . If your gonna be a professional then you FALL TIMBER any f#$%&* g dummy can drop s#$t.
> 
> I appreciate how hard you work and everything. But PLEASE. ya gotta stop using that word. It drives me much crazier than I already am. Next thing you will be showing pics of sloping back cuts. :ah::ah::ah::ah::choler::::bang:



Gmmfao , epic blast :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> Tramp.......do you use T or L pads on your spurs .......I gotta make a new set and can't make up my mind lol ......never used T pads juss wonder what your thoughts are
> 
> 
> thanks




I just have the L pads that came with my Klien spurs. They are made from something like vinyl but I think it is a type of nylon. . They r so much more comfortable than they look like they would be. . R u gonna make yours??


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> I just have the L pads that came with my Klien spurs. They are made from something like vinyl but I think it is a type of nylon. . They r so much more comfortable than they look like they would be. . R u gonna make yours??



Yeah ...I am lol.....The spurs I got here were my grandads and the pads are goosed ...I can stitch leather so will have a go as I ain't buying them ........my Buckingham's are in NC lol but to expensive to get them shipped so I'll go with what I got......think I'll try T pad see how they feel ....if it don't work can always cut em down I guess


----------



## treeslayer2003

busted, ya been cutting anything?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> busted, ya been cutting anything?



yup lol.........today help cousin cut Haylage lol but guess I'll have to do the Elm the guy won't stop calling me lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yup lol.........today help cousin cut Haylage lol but guess I'll have to do the Elm the guy won't stop calling me lol



hay don't count, lol well ya get away with it ta day. elm? ours all but gone.


----------



## bustedup

there still quite a few here and this one an old one lol ......and it a SOB lol


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> ok this is the top side of the trans/steer clutch compartment.View attachment 301179
> View attachment 301180
> And this is the main leak. The piece of 1/4" aluminum plate.. there is 4 bolts holding it on and there is springs behind it so I havent dared take it off all the way just yet.View attachment 301181
> View attachment 301182
> These are the lines that I thought were leaking but once I got more of the gunk and 30 year old grease/dirt/unkown to science stuff out of there, I realized it wasnt the lines leaking.View attachment 301183
> So now I have to get my service manuals back tomorrow from a friend that needed them, so I can figure out what is behind that plate. I dont want to just take it off and have lots of springs and bits just flyin out all over the place. I am assuming that this is a shifting bank and what is behind this plate is like a modulation valve ...but not 100% sure.



Don't do it cat! Reading directions is the first step in a process that eventually leads to getting pedicures!


----------



## tramp bushler

mdavlee said:


> No kidding. A grinder really helps. It's still a pile of gullets and rakers to file.



. Yup. 

Speaking of grinders. Madsen's is selling Simington 451 chisel grinders now. . I think its the B model. B stands for big motor. At least to me it does.


----------



## HuskStihl

Glad most of you boys were droppin' stuff today:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
I got my 385 back, but the recoil spring broke. The torrent of profanity coming from my garage while I rewind the spring will be epic

TB, if you ever get tired of logging, you may have a future in narrating children's tv shows. "And the smiley newbie logger walked onto the big, scary blowdown patch, and it GOT HIM!"

Busted, If the T pads and L pads don't work, you could always try tampons:jester:

All right, sorry for the rudeness, I'm just happy to be hangin' out with y'all:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> Don't do it cat! Reading directions is the first step in a process that eventually leads to getting pedicures!



HS. I wondered where u were. :msp_smile:
Whadyadotoday?


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Glad most of you boys were droppin' stuff today:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> I got my 385 back, but the recoil spring broke. The torrent of profanity coming from my garage while I rewind the spring will be epic
> 
> TB, if you ever get tired of logging, you may have a future in narrating children's tv shows. "And the smiley newbie logger walked onto the big, scary blowdown patch, and it GOT HIM!"
> 
> Busted, If the T pads and L pads don't work, you could always try tampons:jester:
> 
> All right, sorry for the rudeness, I'm just happy to be hangin' out with y'all:msp_thumbsup:



ya know ya really set ya self up bro .....lol


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> HS. I wondered where u were. :msp_smile:
> Whadyadotoday?



I made a "face cut" and "bored" out a large, benign parotid gland tumor from a nice old man. Managed to avoid the carotid artery, jugular vein and facial nerve. Any of those would be like fallin' a big one on the crummy.

Busted, sorry if you took offense, I was just mostly making fun of having no clue what y'all are talkin about.

Last stupid question, I promise. I know what a bushler is, I know what gyppo means, but I have no idea what "tramp" means. I suspect it is slang for a small or one man show, but not sure:msp_confused:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Don't do it cat! Reading directions is the first step in a process that eventually leads to getting pedicures!


You just never mind and keep to fixin ears noses and throatsesss. I've fixed more machines than I can keep track of or remember, been doin it a while.


bustedup said:


> ya know ya really set ya self up bro .....lol


 He makes it WAY to easy .. almost as if its an invitation.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I made a "face cut" and "bored" out a large, benign parotid gland tumor from a nice old man. Managed to avoid the carotid artery, jugular vein and facial nerve. Any of those would be like fallin' a big one on the crummy.
> 
> Busted, sorry if you took offense, I was just mostly making fun of having no clue what y'all are talkin about.
> 
> Last stupid question, I promise. I know what a bushler is, I know what gyppo means, but I have no idea what "tramp" means. I suspect it is slang for a small or one man show, but not sure:msp_confused:



Husk I didn't take offense bro lol.........


----------



## jrcat

Husq... why cant you be more like a ....Dr. House... I miss that show.. he was my hero lol


I need a beer .... been one of those days.. ya know those days when you want stick your head in the dirt ...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Husq... why cant you be more like a ....Dr. House... I miss that show.. he was my hero lol
> 
> 
> I need a beer .... been one of those days.. ya know those days when you want stick your head in the dirt ...



Gas oven work better and way quicker lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Gas oven work better and way quicker lol



Eh I've set myself on fire a few times.. it hasnt worked yet .... lol


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Husq... why cant you be more like a ....Dr. House... I miss that show.. he was my hero lol
> 
> 
> I need a beer .... been one of those days.. ya know those days when you want stick your head in the dirt ...



Weirdly enough, I look like a handsome version of Dr. House (stewart little's dad in our house), and tend to talk trash all day long. At least once a day, people tell me I look like House. I'm like "thanks" he's old and ugly!

Cat, I wasn't for a second questioning your mechanical ability! I have no idea what you and slayer are talking about most of the time. Just joking about directions.

It seems like I'm explaining and apologizing a lot tonight. I'll just read and "like" for a while until my inner ####### settles down a bit:taped:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Weirdly enough, I look like a handsome version of Dr. House (stewart little's dad in our house), and tend to talk trash all day long. At least once a day, people tell me I look like House. I'm like "thanks" he's old and ugly!
> 
> Cat, I wasn't for a second questioning your mechanical ability! I have no idea what you and slayer are talking about most of the time. Just joking about directions.
> 
> It seems like I'm explaining and apologizing a lot tonight. I'll just read and "like" for a while until my inner ####### settles down a bit:taped:



think bedside manner lol


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Weirdly enough, I look like a handsome version of Dr. House (stewart little's dad in our house), and tend to talk trash all day long. At least once a day, people tell me I look like House. I'm like "thanks" he's old and ugly!
> 
> Cat, I wasn't for a second questioning your mechanical ability! I have no idea what you and slayer are talking about most of the time. Just joking about directions.
> 
> It seems like I'm explaining and apologizing a lot tonight. I'll just read and "like" for a while until my inner ####### settles down a bit:taped:



Dude dont worry about it .. If I apologized for everytime I think I pissed someone off I would still be apologizing ..... I can be somewhat gruff at times along side of being a pain in the a$$ and a smart a$$


----------



## jrcat

House MD: Dr. House Quotes, House Rules, Philosophy, Sayings there is some funny chizz on this site and some truth to it.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Don't do it cat! Reading directions is the first step in a process that eventually leads to getting pedicures!



Easy there House, self abortions on toes lead to pedicures. Much better when feet are shoved into corks or work shoes all day.
Hemostat...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> House MD: Dr. House Quotes, House Rules, Philosophy, Sayings there is some funny chizz on this site and some truth to it.



Ya do realize Hugh Laurie is English and been a comedy actor for a long time lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Ya do realize Hugh Laurie is English and been a comedy actor for a long time lol



A little bit of Fry and Laurie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Bit_of_Fry_&_Laurie


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> A little bit of Fry and Laurie A Bit of Fry & Laurie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jr I know most of what he starred in lol ......mostly with stephen fry and Rowan atkinson .....they were all Cambridge grads I think


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr I know most of what he starred in lol ......mostly with stephen fry and Rowan atkinson .....they were all Cambridge grads I think



And rowing champs. Laurie was once one of the highest paid TV actors in the US from starring in House. I have every season on dvd lol.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> And rowing champs. Laurie was once one of the highest paid TV actors in the US from starring in House. I have every season on dvd lol.



You should watch Blackadder there 4 series of it thru the ages ......it very satirical


----------



## bustedup

catch y'all later today .....be safe folks


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> You should watch Blackadder there 4 series of it thru the ages ......it very satirical



Ive watched a few of them. There was a series with 2 old guys but I cant remember the name of it


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Ive watched a few of them. There was a series with 2 old guys but I cant remember the name of it



Ronnie Corbett and Ronnie Barker ......or Eric Morecombe and Ernie Wise


----------



## northmanlogging

Now that busted and tramp have mentioned it I might have to try the all leather pads on my old spurs, the aluminium padded versions hit me right where I crushed my leg which is why I don't climb much anymore, I made a big ugly greave style pad for my really old set of spurs but them spurs are kinda cruddy... and heavier then the mallorys with the aluminium pad...


Husk still, Tramp is a logger that moves around from job to job a whole bunch hence Tramp Busheler would be a cutter that doesn't stick around long,and gets paid a set amount per MBF (also known as a bushel) most of these guys are contract cutters not having much loyalty to any one outfit, The other definition is slang for "you're fired" aka you better tramp on out of here... or getting your notice of lay off/dismissal notice would be getting your tramping papers.


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> I made a "face cut" and "bored" out a large, benign parotid gland tumor from a nice old man. Managed to avoid the carotid artery, jugular vein and facial nerve. Any of those would be like fallin' a big one on the crummy.
> 
> Busted, sorry if you took offense, I was just mostly making fun of having no clue what y'all are talkin about.
> 
> Last stupid question, I promise. I know what a bushler is, I know what gyppo means, but I have no idea what "tramp" means. I suspect it is slang for a small or one man show, but not sure:msp_confused:



Back before we used words like political correctness, there was lots of loggin on the west coast. Lots of it. A guy that was a good hand could Tramp . Some guys like me were tramps. " Some folks call ma a timber tramp, that might be so, . I been t nearly every loggin camp and I'm a runnin short a dough. " . 
To Tramp is to quit. To get Tramped is to get fired. " then you'll be " ( walking down th road, kicking rocks mad an talkin to yourself ") 

So, in summary. I'm a tramp because I would log or cut timber till the uncontrollable urge over came my. Half way thru setting my chocker maybe. Seriously. One time I tramped when the slinger wouldn't have 2 tag out chockers sent out. I wanted to pre set the 3rd chocker tag outs so we wouldn't keep the Riggin longer than they had it on the landing. Living in a loggin camp is great, till it ain't. . There were lots of us. Like the song says. " there's one thing that a logger can do, like no other man. He'll put up with most anything till it's more than he can stand. Then he'll quit, don't be too surprised, he'll quit while wearing a smile. It don't matter to him. I've seen it time and again. He'll quit, he's done it before, he'll quit Ain't workin no more. It's just sumthing that he has to do. 
Can anyone tell me who it is that recorded those 2 songs??


----------



## northmanlogging

No but I can hear them now...

When I was younger and single never cared a second about finding another job, always could... Now not the same story, not single, no work to be had, bills that need payed (not that bills ever stopped me)


I half wonder if the muttering and kicking rocks was how the tramp name came about, or was it an effect of the depression era when just about everyone was a tramp or hobo...


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Now that busted and tramp have mentioned it I might have to try the all leather pads on my old spurs, the aluminium padded versions hit me right where I crushed my leg which is why I don't climb much anymore, I made a big ugly greave style pad for my really old set of spurs but them spurs are kinda cruddy... and heavier then the mallorys with the aluminium pad...
> 
> 
> Husk still, Tramp is a logger that moves around from job to job a whole bunch hence Tramp Busheler would be a cutter that doesn't stick around long,and gets paid a set amount per MBF (also known as a bushel) most of these guys are contract cutters not having much loyalty to any one outfit, The other definition is slang for "you're fired" aka you better tramp on out of here... or getting your notice of lay off/dismissal notice would be getting your tramping papers.



Thanks Northman, I bet TB is the former. Holy #### can that man handle a saw, and climb to what I consider well past puking height. Did you have the stumpy 8lb sledge? Old man can't remember


----------



## northmanlogging

No only sledge I got is for pounding t posts and splitting wedges, think it was slayer or Jr. cat... besides mine tends to have a broken handle...


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> No only sledge I got is for pounding t posts and splitting wedges, think it was slayer or Jr. cat... besides mine tends to have a broken handle...



Isn't me I just have a hatchet ..


----------



## tramp bushler

When I was young, busheling was fun. See how much I could make each day. But then I figured out they were cheating us. Taking cuts away that we used to get paid for. Now I just like a half decent day wage. That way I can sit on my butt and take pics to post on arborist site. And still make a days pay.


----------



## tramp bushler

So H.S. your really a doctor. ?? Its kind like being a mechanic but you keep the engine running while using your tools.


----------



## tramp bushler

Well I may get R U N N O F T from Falling Pics for my rant this morning over there. .


----------



## Trx250r180

tramp bushler said:


> Well I may get R U N N O F T from Falling Pics for my rant this morning over there. .



i wouldn't sweat it ,iv'e heard a lot worse on this site :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Well I may get R U N N O F T from Falling Pics for my rant this morning over there. .



Tramp ya said nothing wrong ya gave your opinion and is that not what forums are for??? 


I'd agree with ya if ya gonna pack a jack then you'd better need it lol there ain't nothing worse than packing something ya don't need. 


Jacking has it's place ......however ya gotta know how and where to set one ........elseways ya borrowing trouble.


the rest don't see anything wrong.......and you do earn ya living falling big timber


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks Northman, I bet TB is the former. Holy #### can that man handle a saw, and climb to what I consider well past puking height. Did you have the stumpy 8lb sledge? Old man can't remember



HuskStihl, I think it was slayer who had the pic with the 8# sledge.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, I use the heavy wedge driver.


----------



## jrcat

Hey Slayer hows it goin.


----------



## jrcat

Welded some stops to keep the idlers from drifting back for now. I know I need to repack the adjusters but it is very time consuming and the weather is nice. So this is a temp fix until it can come back to the shop again in the fall.


----------



## jrcat

I also did some patching to the blade while its here. I had a spot wear through so I plated it over. I figure I would show you guys my crappy welding skills. Some day I will re-skin the blade. I just need to find a good fab shop that can brake a sheet of 1/4" to have the right radius. I would like to skin it with some AR400.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that looks ok cat. what size wire are ya usein? you ever stick weld?


----------



## jrcat

Good evening gentlemen ..


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that looks ok cat. what size wire are ya usein? you ever stick weld?



Im using .035 its all my welder will handle without changing out the liner.. Its just a Hobart 190. I have a lincoln ac/dc 225 buzz box but I rarely use it.


----------



## jrcat

Some day I will get a bigger mig like a hobart 215 that can run .045 with out much fuss and a spool gun for aluminum.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im using .035 its all my welder will handle. Its just a Hobart 190. I have a lincoln ac/dc 225 buzz box but I rarely use it.



I hate those buzz box welders. jus well off to use 6013 in um. I don't know the 190, but if that's the amps ya should be able to use .040 any how I would think. may have to buy liner and or drive rollers. I have a 400 amp stick out gun for 1/16.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I hate those buzz box welders. jus well off to use 6013 in um. I don't know the 190, but if that's the amps ya should be able to use .040 any how I would think. may have to buy liner and or drive rollers. I have a 400 amp stick out gun for 1/16.



I use the buzz box an anything over 1/2" which I don't have to do very often. I also use it for hard surfacing. It should run .040. I didn't think of that. I like this mig cause it will weld up to 5/16" or 1/2" but I can put it right up on the machine or up in a dump box or where ever I need it.


----------



## jrcat

That unit on the trans is the shifting valve body according to the book. What is behind that plate is the actual shifting valves. I sealed it up with some special sealant that the komatsu dealer told me to use and tightened it back down and I am leaving it to sit for the night to set up.


----------



## jrcat

Cant wait to get back in the woods.. I can only play Mr. Fixit for so long before I have to cut something.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> That unit on the trans is the shifting valve body according to the book. What is behind that plate is the actual shifting valves. I sealed it up with some special sealant that the komatsu dealer told me to use and tightened it back down and I am leaving it to sit for the night to set up.



good deal, I figured that was the selector valve. don't guess ya determined what make trans? curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back.


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Well I may get R U N N O F T from Falling Pics for my rant this morning over there. .



Now that's a quote from a great movie! Glad the stubby sledge mystery (for me) has been solved. 
TB, I am pretty sure you and the Bitz will be buds again, seems like y'all have a lot of mutual respect for each other's skills


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> good deal, I figured that was the selector valve. don't guess ya determined what make trans? curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back.



Unfortunately that is still an unknown ...More searching is needed


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Welded some stops to keep the idlers from drifting back for now. I know I need to repack the adjusters but it is very time consuming and the weather is nice. So this is a temp fix until it can come back to the shop again in the fall.



Looks great, no idea what ur talking about, but at least you can weld pretty!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Unfortunately that is still an unknown ...More searching is needed



least ya got the leak fixed. i'm gonna try to get the truck out Monday, its dried up a lot. I went out this morning n cut a few more.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Looks great, no idea what ur talking about, but at least you can weld pretty!


Thanks


treeslayer2003 said:


> least ya got the leak fixed. i'm gonna try to get the truck out Monday, its dried up a lot. I went out this morning n cut a few more.



My buddy wants me to put an undercarriage on his JD 450G. New chains and top and bottom rollers. The sprockets and idlers are still well within spec. So new chains,pad bolts and rollers. Yeah I canit wait to get back to the woods. Good luck man I hope it stays dry enough to get in and out ok.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes, I use the heavy wedge driver.



I might make a stubby driver. Do you carry an axe as well? Seems like I'm usually working from one knee (anybody, anybody?), then have to stand up to swing the 3.5 axe, miss the wedge 50% of the time anyway. Prolly pound the wedge pretty good with the stub without having to stand up. I'm too lazy to chop myself out of a bind with the axe anyway, that's what i've got the spare bar for.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> My buddy wants me to put an undercarriage on his JD 450G. New chains and top and bottom rollers. The sprockets and idlers are still well within spec. So new chains,pad bolts and rollers. Yeah I canit wait to get back to the woods. Good luck man I hope it stays dry enough to get in and out ok.



wew, that's a lot of work tho. yea, i'm gonna find out. mills shut down a week the following Monday so I gonna push some loads if it works.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Cant wait to get back in the woods.. I can only play Mr. Fixit for so long before I have to cut something.



Ok cat, back to cutting.
What is your go to saw during the day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I might make a stubby driver. Do you carry an axe as well? Seems like I'm usually working from one knee (anybody, anybody?), then have to stand up to swing the 3.5 axe, miss the wedge 50% of the time anyway. Prolly pound the wedge pretty good with the stub without having to stand up. I'm too lazy to chop myself out of a bind with the axe anyway, that's what i've got the spare bar for.



no I don't carry an ax, but useually not far from the truck. that's why I cut the handle down, I never miss with the shorter handle. personal preference I guess. use a wedge even if ya don't think ya need it, ya get pinched less. just stick it in and watch it as ya cut. if it tightens up ya can tap it in.
do not cut through the hinge when using a wedge till your sure the tree is going the right way!


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I might make a stubby driver. Do you carry an axe as well? Seems like I'm usually working from one knee (anybody, anybody?), then have to stand up to swing the 3.5 axe, miss the wedge 50% of the time anyway. Prolly pound the wedge pretty good with the stub without having to stand up. I'm too lazy to chop myself out of a bind with the axe anyway, that's what i've got the spare bar for.



LOL Doc.......first why ya wanna carry a stubby and an axe??? ........juss carry one but 4.5-5lbs (mine on a straight shaft) ........second either your getting carried away trying to wallop the wedge to hard or ya needing glasses ......ya do realize if ya swing and miss or partially clip the wedge you could make it pop out......not good news if it a back leaner bro .......if ya getting ya saw bound up try starting a wedge a bit sooner .......like as soon as there room lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I might make a stubby driver. Do you carry an axe as well? Seems like I'm usually working from one knee (anybody, anybody?), then have to stand up to swing the 3.5 axe, miss the wedge 50% of the time anyway. Prolly pound the wedge pretty good with the stub without having to stand up. I'm too lazy to chop myself out of a bind with the axe anyway, that's what i've got the spare bar for.



I cut standing and bent over, I cut on a knee as last resort type of thing. Not high stumping either.
If your standing and it goes bad you can run, if it goes and your on your knees...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Ok cat, back to cutting.
> What is your go to saw during the day.


Right now my 372 is out for the count so its the trusty back up/landing saw.. the 365


treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, that's a lot of work tho. yea, i'm gonna find out. mills shut down a week the following Monday so I gonna push some loads if it works.


Yes it is.. lots of torching..


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I cut standing and bent over, I cut on a knee as last resort type of thing. Not high stumping either.
> If your standing and it goes bad you can run, if it goes and your on your knees...



ya got that right bro lol ...........I've cut on my knees but never feel comfortable as lif it goes tits up takes longer to run


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, the strait handle is much better imo. I squat while cutting so I can cut low and still boogy if I got to.


----------



## jrcat

What... no one wants to give me crap about using a 365 ? lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Right now my 372 is out for the count so its the trusty back up/landing saw.. the 365
> 
> Yes it is.. lots of torching..



372 from what hear is a good setup, as we know I've never run a husky.
I like the 440, but I will gas up the 660 too, run two tanks, break time, etc.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey busted and Robert, I cut a Humboldt today the way ya guys said. it did work better, much more accurate. thank ya guys. longer bar would be better tho.


----------



## bustedup

Jr I know I bang on to ya bout a full skip lol however ya could try reamming esp when ya bucking that should help clear chips so ya won't bog down


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ya got that right bro lol ...........I've cut on my knees but never feel comfortable as lif it goes tits up takes longer to run



I'll cut on my knees if I have too.. but maybe Im just suicidal or its the lack of self preservation .. either way I really dont give a chizz


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What... no one wants to give me crap about using a 365 ? lol



I'm pacing myself...


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr I know I bang on to ya bout a full skip lol however ya could try reamming esp when ya bucking that should help clear chips so ya won't bog down



I have to say that the 365 does not run much diff than a 372. Mine seems to run like a sob. I like it. Last time I ran the 372 I just about wanted to give it a flying lesson....into oncoming traffic.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> What... no one wants to give me crap about using a 365 ? lol



cat, the best faller I ever saw in person used a 901 homelite with a 20" bar. saw is no substitute for skill.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I'm pacing myself...



Out with it already....lol.. I can take it just the same as I dish it out lol..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I have to say that the 365 does not run much diff than a 372. Mine seems to run like a sob. I like it. Last time I ran the 372 I just about wanted to give it a flying lesson....into oncoming traffic.....



I really think it needs a fuel line man.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey busted and Robert, I cut a Humboldt today the way ya guys said. it did work better, much more accurate. thank ya guys. longer bar would be better tho.



Hey TS...... really all ya need to remember is that your corners are lined up when ya facing and the cut level.....ie no high side/low side (yes there is a use for that to but lets not go there it'll start a fight lol) and ya half ways there.



Jr the 365 juss a detuned 372 basically........as well as ya carb bro check the fuel line ......fuel filter.....and check the jug and piston not scored


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I really think it needs a fuel line man.



I can fix diesels... I can weld.. I can operate just about anything with an engine.. but when it comes to gas engines... I think I would rather get kicked in the bits by mule... I get frustrated fast.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey busted and Robert, I cut a Humboldt today the way ya guys said. it did work better, much more accurate. thank ya guys. longer bar would be better tho.



Cutting a humbolt should as smooth as , well u get the idea.
What size bar do you want to run.


----------



## treeslayer2003

really they easy, you over thinkin them. I have had a terrible time with lines on those saws tho. be sure to get husky line.:msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Out with it already....lol.. I can take it just the same as I dish it out lol..



Some day we will cut and talk shizit.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Cutting a humbolt should as smooth as , well u get the idea.
> What size bar do you want to run.



well, timber is avg. 36" so.... 461 won't pull much more in this oak tho. well not very fast any way.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I really think it needs a fuel line man.



Start with a fuel line from stihl


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Start with a fuel line from stihl



AAkkkk ****gag cough gag**** did you just say what I think you said lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Start with a fuel line from stihl



man, the chain stay still and the saw start spinin. :yoyo:


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> What... no one wants to give me crap about using a 365 ? lol



Why would we? It's a fine saw for an 11 year old girl:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

Im gonna go buy me a new 390 that solves all that chizz. Then stuff the 372 up like a thanksgiving turkeys with some black powder.......and POP goes the weasel


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> AAkkkk ****gag cough gag**** did you just say what I think you said lol



I didn't stutter, you heard me :jester:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im gonna go buy me a new 390 that solves all that chizz. Then stuff the 372 up like a thanksgiving turkeys with some black powder.......and POP goes the weasel



nah, bet it ain't much wrong with her.


----------



## bustedup

ya know folks are getting all hung up on big cc saws and bars........really the things that need to be thought on is 

1 how good are ya with a saw (handling and accuracy)

2 What are ya cutting (hard/soft/dia)


3 It not juss cc in a saw but weight to power/torq


4 Weight of the saw ya gonna have to pack 


juss my opinion lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Why would we? It's a fine saw for an 11 year old girl:msp_biggrin:



Good come back husk 
Isn't the pot calling the kettle black..


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> ya know folks are getting all hung up on big cc saws and bars........really the things that need to be thought on is
> 
> 1 how good are ya with a saw (handling and accuracy)
> 
> 2 What are ya cutting (hard/soft/dia)
> 
> 
> 3 It not juss cc in a saw but weight to power/torq
> 
> 
> 4 Weight of the saw ya gonna have to pack
> 
> 
> juss my opinion lol



i'm tellin ya that ol man with the 901 was freaky good. he made it look so easy.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ya know folks are getting all hung up on big cc saws and bars........really the things that need to be thought on is
> 
> 1 how good are ya with a saw (handling and accuracy)
> 
> 2 What are ya cutting (hard/soft/dia)
> 
> 
> 3 It not juss cc in a saw but weight to power/torq
> 
> 
> 4 Weight of the saw ya gonna have to pack
> 
> 
> juss my opinion lol



All good points, and I don't want to mess around when I get there.


----------



## bustedup

Jr ya not want ya 372 send it to me lol .........it is my saw of choice


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> All good points, and I don't want to mess around when I get there.



Oh I agree with ya bro. However the bigger the saw/bar the better the person on the end has to be


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Jr ya not want ya 372 send it to me lol .........it is my saw of choice



I got a bunch of parts.
[371]


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr ya not want ya 372 send it to me lol .........it is my saw of choice



Oh I still want it I just want it to run right and Im pissed off with myself that I cant seem to straighten it out and I hate like hell to send it out to get fixed when I feel like I should be able to do it myself. Most likely when its on my list of priorities I will get right into it and do what you guys say and it will most likely be fine. I just dont like being whipped by any reached machine.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I got a bunch of parts.



I got plenty spare parts .......lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Oh I agree with ya bro. However the bigger the saw/bar the better the person on the end has to be



Put me in a buncher... I'll be fine ..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Oh I still want it I just want it to run right and Im pissed off with myself that I cant seem to straighten it out and I hate like hell to send it out to get fixed when I feel like I should be able to do it myself. Most likely when its on my list of priorities I will get right into it and do what you guys say and it will most likely be fine. I just dont like being whipped by any reached machine.



You may be better getting a saw guy to have a look see etc ......and he should be able to tune it too


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Put me in a buncher... I'll be fine ..



Now that cussing lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Put me in a buncher... I'll be fine ..



no good for big uns


----------



## jrcat

Then give me a chipper with at least 1000hp.... I'll chip it all .. screw it..lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh I agree with ya bro. However the bigger the saw/bar the better the person on the end has to be



At your service, I'm quaking in fear.


----------



## bustedup

Jr a 390 will bog down juss the same if ya run full comp .......in fact maybe quicker as more power and torq


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> At your service, I'm quaking in fear.



What ya quaking for lol......I don't have a .404 and newspaper lol


----------



## jrcat

opcorn:opcorn: This is going to be like the showdown at the OK corral.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

why did they make a 390? 394 a much better saw imo


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Jr a 390 will bog down juss the same if ya run full comp .......in fact maybe quicker as more power and torq



I was just messin I could think of 10 other things I would put the $1000 plus dollars towards before I bought a 390.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> What ya quaking for lol......I don't have a .404 and newspaper lol



What, I'm not not get swated .


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> why did they make a 390? 394 a much better saw imo



Thats almost like asking why GM continues to exist .....


----------



## bustedup

The 395 is a bit lighter than the 3120 and will pull a bigger bar than the 372 & 390


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> The 395 is a bit lighter than the 3120 and will pull a bigger bar than the 372 & 390



so is the 390 lighter than a 394?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> What, I'm not not get swated .



Wrong Dude lol .......I don't swat lol.......I juss cuss in language ya not understand lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so is the 390 lighter than a 394?



dunno but it lighter than a 395


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Wrong Dude lol .......I don't swat lol.......I juss cuss in language ya not understand lol



Can you cuss in amish?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Can you cuss in amish?



man, I swear they do that. wish I could understand um.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Can you cuss in amish?



No .......but Gaelic......Italian and broad Scots lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> man, I swear they do that. wish I could understand um.



Oh they do dont let em fool ya. I could tell you some of the words but not on here. Amish kinda make me mad actually... I think they exploit the whole amish way of living thing....


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Wrong Dude lol .......I don't swat lol.......I juss cuss in language ya not understand lol



And I speak PNW. 
Dude we will roll it out sometime, it will be good.


----------



## bustedup

The 3120 and the 2100/2101 weigh bout the same ......but imo the 2100 and 2101 pull the big bars better and I meaning 42"but that juss my opinion lol


----------



## jrcat

I have this uncontrollable urge for a cigg...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> And I speak PNW.
> Dude we will roll it out sometime, it will be good.



LOL I speak semi -PNW lol


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> why did they make a 390? 394 a much better saw imo



394/395 are a couple pounds heavier than the 385/390. The 390 is also a direct descendent from the 288, which to most, is a hellofa saw


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I have this uncontrollable urge for a cigg...



go get some chew lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> And I speak PNW.
> Dude we will roll it out sometime, it will be good.



I thought you said roll out lol ... Like rollin out all gang bangers style n stuff...O_O


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Oh they do dont let em fool ya. I could tell you some of the words but not on here. Amish kinda make me mad actually... I think they exploit the whole amish way of living thing....



I kinda get that feelin.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> 394/395 are a couple pounds heavier than the 385/390. The 390 is also a direct descendent from the 288, which to most, is a hellofa saw




Well I'll stick to my old 288 lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> no good for big uns



Or steep ground lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I kinda get that feelin.



The ones around here at least .. they are cheap skates... they dont want to pay for anything yet they want you to pay top dollar for thier nasty baked goods and half rotted veggies and crooked lumber.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I have this uncontrollable urge for a cigg...





bustedup said:


> go get some chew lol



Why fight it, light up. Marlboros are good.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Well I'll stick to my old 288 lol



ya better they dam good saws.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> The ones around here at least .. they are cheap skates... they dont want to pay for anything yet they want you to pay top dollar for thier nasty baked goods and half rotted veggies and crooked lumber.



I guess ther is bad apples in every walk of life.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Why fight it, light up. Marlboros are good.



so there at least 3 smokers here.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya better they dam good saws.



yup Jr try pick one f them up they hard as nails and will pull a 28" (better skip tho) and will fall and buck most of what you into


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so there at least 3 smokers here.



yup and one that teetering lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Why fight it, light up. Marlboros are good.


I want one ..... bad


treeslayer2003 said:


> so there at least 3 smokers here.



Been almost 4 years since I quit......


----------



## treeslayer2003

hes right tho cat, don't. wish I never seen a cig really.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I want one ..... bad
> 
> 
> Been almost 4 years since I quit......




LOL juss go get a pack and cough like the rest of us lol


----------



## jrcat

A pack of Marbs here is $10.05 with tax...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> A pack of Marbs here is $10.05 with tax...



Pall Mall then or if yah desp Newports lol


----------



## jrcat

I meet my GF and soon after quit smoking and drinking (for the most part.. an occasional captain and coke) and stopped getting tats.. I wanted to get my daughters names in old english on my arms one name on each arm.... Still might do that..


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Pall Mall then or if yah desp Newports lol



Even the cut rate smokes are $9 and some change.... A can of cope wintergreen lasts me a week and a half ...


----------



## jrcat

I know what I need ..... a bad arse car or truck that I can do smokey burn outs with lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Even the cut rate smokes are $9 and some change.... A can of cope wintergreen lasts me a week and a half ...



ya need to move south lol ya get a carton for $30-$35


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> A pack of Marbs here is $10.05 with tax...



that's why I make my own. cat, what is the deal with the tattoos? I not pickin, jus don't under stand. dodn't even get me started on the earings


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's why I make my own. cat, what is the deal with the tattoos? I not pickin, jus don't under stand. dodn't even get me started on the earings



I got tats to lol


----------



## jrcat

I'm thinking a 68 or 69 ford half ton 2 wheel drive and build a 347 stroker from a 302 a 3 speed on the floor and 4:11's.. maybe even 4:56's in the rear.. Ought to run like a scalded dog.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> ya need to move south lol ya get a carton for $30-$35



WHAT? where? 45 in del. can't afford um here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I got tats to lol



guess i'm the odd man out then.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's why I make my own. cat, what is the deal with the tattoos? I not pickin, jus don't under stand. dodn't even get me started on the earings



I dont know.. its an expression I guess. My daughters are my life and I am in no way ashamed of them. I am proud of them. I dont know ..


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> WHAT? where? 45 in del. can't afford um here.



NC buddy lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I'm thinking a 68 or 69 ford half ton 2 wheel drive and build a 347 stroker from a 302 a 3 speed on the floor and 4:11's.. maybe even 4:56's in the rear.. Ought to run like a scalded dog.



forget that, use a 390 with cj heads


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess i'm the odd man out then.



I only got my old unit tat and the stars and bars and cross of St. Andrew lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess i'm the odd man out then.



I dont have any piercings though.. not interested in that.. You cant see my tats unless I have my shirt off and I dont care if its 100 degrees out I dont take my shirt off lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> forget that, use a 390 with cj heads



390's will run good with a cam and intake and a set of headers. But strokers are snappy and rev FAST. My first truck was a 77 350 with a transplanted 429 in it .. it ran ok


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I dont have any piercings though.. not interested in that.. You cant see my tats unless I have my shirt off and I dont care if its 100 degrees out I dont take my shirt off lol



me either, i'd look like a steamed crab in short order.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> 390's will run good with a cam and intake and a set of headers. But strokers are snappy and rev FAST. My first truck was a 77 350 with a transplanted 429 in it .. it ran ok



just use a 426 hemi dual quad cross ram.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> forget that, use a 390 with cj heads



Cobra Jet stuff is hard to find anymore....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> just use a 426 hemi dual quad cross ram.



I know a guy with a stack of 428's in his garage and he has a 351 cleveland.. those are even harder to find .... he says he'd let off it for around $3000. lol..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Cobra Jet stuff is hard to find anymore....



so is the good mopar stuff. good thing I have a small supply.


----------



## bustedup

My definition of a good vehicle .....4 wheels ....engine that runs.....clutch brake and gas pedal .....steering wheel gear shift and seat ....lol if it gets me A to B and back that'll do me lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> My definition of a good vehicle .....4 wheels ....engine that runs.....clutch brake and gas pedal .....steering wheel gear shift and seat ....lol if it gets me A to B and back that'll do me lol



it jus no fun tho.


----------



## jrcat

My best bud just sold his 72 scamp had all the parts to put a small block in it. I believe it was a 272 and a 4 speed from a baracuda he let go with it.


----------



## northmanlogging

gees tattoos, piercings, hot rods, what is this some kind of biker convention?


Ford small block V8's bored and stroked with a lumpy cam, 

Stihl saws only, unless its an old homey, or maybe a mac...

Gibson guitars and all tube amps

Many tattoos (my ma has more than me... very annoying you'd think I would have caught up by now but nooo)

Several motorcycles ok choppers and the real home built kind not some lame ass "factory chopper"

now that that's out of the way...


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> My definition of a good vehicle .....4 wheels ....engine that runs.....clutch brake and gas pedal .....steering wheel gear shift and seat ....lol if it gets me A to B and back that'll do me lol



I like horse power man... When the crummy was running at its best Im certain it could have twisted off the drive shaft lol. lots of power and lots of traction and weight.. 7.3 PSD's run dang good though..


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, northman how goes it for ya?


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> gees tattoos, piercings, hot rods, what is this some kind of biker convention?
> 
> 
> Ford small block V8's bored and stroked with a lumpy cam,
> 
> Stihl saws only, unless its an old homey, or maybe a mac...
> 
> Gibson guitars and all tube amps
> 
> Many tattoos (my ma has more than me... very annoying you'd think I would have caught up by now but nooo)
> 
> Several motorcycles ok choppers and the real home built kind not some lame ass "factory chopper"
> 
> now that that's out of the way...




Do you smoke too? Even if you don't... according to your "stats" you fit right in ....lol


----------



## northmanlogging

Its going... had to make lasers today so I can only go logging tomorrow, got a tree job on sunday, but that doesn't count, means I probably won't get a load out next week. Running out of the easy stuff now its all next to the high way and LO's house...


----------



## northmanlogging

jrcat said:


> Do you smoke too? Even if you don't... according to your "stats" you fit right in ....lol



Quit smoking almost 2 years ago, but if I could find lucky filters I might think about starting again... stupid former governor going and suing them... Now I have to fly places like Ireland, Japan, England, Czeck Rep, just to find a pack of smokes... was cheaper to quit...


----------



## jrcat

Where did Doc go? I've gotten used to his self deprecating humor .....


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Its going... had to make lasers today so I can only go logging tomorrow, got a tree job on sunday, but that doesn't count, means I probably won't get a load out next week. Running out of the easy stuff now its all next to the high way and LO's house...



yep, winding up a tract sucs but gotta do it.


----------



## jrcat

Im off. Catch ya'all later.


----------



## northmanlogging

Its worked out better then I had planned, Figured I would only get 3 maybe 4 loads out of there, and I sent of #s 4-5 Tuesday-Wednesday (maybe #6) and still have at least 3 more to go. Guy just keeps wanting more cut.

Still have some big brutish looking Hemlocks to dump, saving them for next to last, thinking they are over 36" on the stump 6-7 of em. I would like to do a time lapse video of that little patch getting leveled... but that involves spending money on techno garbage... have trouble paying for something that I can't eat or make money or build something with...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im off. Catch ya'all later.



Be safe bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im off. Catch ya'all later.



see ya tmorrow cat.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Its worked out better then I had planned, Figured I would only get 3 maybe 4 loads out of there, and I sent of #s 4-5 Tuesday-Wednesday (maybe #6) and still have at least 3 more to go. Guy just keeps wanting more cut.
> 
> Still have some big brutish looking Hemlocks to dump, saving them for next to last, thinking they are over 36" on the stump 6-7 of em. I would like to do a time lapse video of that little patch getting leveled... but that involves spending money on techno garbage... have trouble paying for something that I can't eat or make money or build something with...



yea, they like that money don't they.


----------



## northmanlogging

Yup.


Hes had half a dozen loggers on his dirt over the last 20 years, most of them have High graded the snot out of it and not payed well or at all, and at least one douche managed to tear up 50% of what was standing... parts of it are nice, some of it is just sad... I'm hoping to remedy most of the ugly, even if it means lots of long butts.

They where all either shovel logging or grapple skidding... so now my little cable machine is in there not tearing things up and getting the good stuff out of places they couldn't go... MU HA HA...


----------



## treeslayer2003

I still say they all should be doin it our way. ya can skid with a small grapple and not tear up everthing.... if ya care.


----------



## northmanlogging

Grapples have their place no doubt, but you're right you have to care if its a thinning job about not scarring up the standing timber. Not saying a line skidder won't scar up the timber but there are tricks you can do with cable ya can't do with a big ole grapple in the way... and I don't have to back up to each and every log.

Whats making me money right now it that much of the stuff the other guys left, was left because it was across shall we say "soft ground" they just couldn't get to it.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Its worked out better then I had planned, Figured I would only get 3 maybe 4 loads out of there, and I sent of #s 4-5 Tuesday-Wednesday (maybe #6) and still have at least 3 more to go. Guy just keeps wanting more cut.
> 
> Still have some big brutish looking Hemlocks to dump, saving them for next to last, thinking they are over 36" on the stump 6-7 of em. I would like to do a time lapse video of that little patch getting leveled... but that involves spending money on techno garbage... have trouble paying for something that I can't eat or make money or build something with...



I have the camera....


----------



## northmanlogging

that may be a very tempting offer...



Wait you just wanna see some big monster fall down huh?:msp_sneaky:

I'll let ya know a few days maybe even a week in advance, you're a small hike from here but not so bad it couldn't be made in a day.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> that may be a very tempting offer...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you just wanna see some big monster fall down huh?:msp_sneaky:
> 
> I'll let ya know a few days maybe even a week in advance, you're a small hike from here but not so bad it couldn't be made in a day.



Yes I'm offering. Shoot a couple pics, vids, see a couple stick fall, tell a couple lies, etc.
Hel I might even be useful.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I thought you said roll out lol ... Like rollin out all gang bangers style n stuff...O_O



Roll out and get some work done :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Roll out and get some work done :greenchainsaw:



Shall I grab 8 chokers?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess i'm the odd man out then.



No ink, no piercings, now I do have a couple of scars worth talking about


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Shall I grab 8 chokers?



Only 4, ill grab the other 4.

Speaking of grabbing chokers, were is randymac? Smoke signals , morsecode, .404 newspaper.
Come out of hiding randymac. 

Hello, govenor moonbeam, you seen randymac.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> No ink, no piercings, now I do have a couple of scars worth talking about



yea, I got scars. accidental tattoos. I was wondering about randy too.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess i'm the odd man out then.



I don't have any tats. I went in once to get my wife's name inked on my ####, but the guy explained that three letters weren't really gonna fit unless he used 6 font


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I don't have any tats. I went in once to get my wife's name inked on my ####, but the guy explained that three letters weren't really gonna fit unless he used 6 font



Sorry about your luck man...


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> gees tattoos, piercings, hot rods, what is this some kind of biker convention?
> 
> 
> Ford small block V8's bored and stroked with a lumpy cam,
> 
> Stihl saws only, unless its an old homey, or maybe a mac...
> 
> Gibson guitars and all tube amps
> 
> Many tattoos (my ma has more than me... very annoying you'd think I would have caught up by now but nooo)
> 
> Several motorcycles ok choppers and the real home built kind not some lame ass "factory chopper"
> 
> now that that's out of the way...



Blown Chevy small block

Mostly husky, 1 stihl

PRS guitar, Soldano and Budda amps (tone snob)

No tats/piercings. I decided not to express my individuality by doing what everyone else is doing:biggrin:

Asthma and smoking bad combo

No Facebook 

Pearlescent blue moped


----------



## HuskStihl

Got the 9 new blades on my finish mower last nightView attachment 301365


When I replace worn blades I will usually re-prime and paint the spindle areas. This time I had lots of help!View attachment 301366


----------



## twochains

Well this is a fun game...

Motorcycles= '65 HD Sportster 900 bored and stroked to 1100, Paugho 40* rake ridged frame, +10 springer, 18" apes (home built not credit card) KTM 450 race bike and YZ 290 2t race bike

Vehicles= All Toyota and a '85 Toyota rock crawler fixen to be this years crummy

Music= listener...not player

Tattoos= hmmm....well....

Smokes= hmmm....well....

No Facebook= 'Ol Lady shut mine down after a month


----------



## roberte

Good day sir.
How you doing tc


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Well this is a fun game...
> 
> Motorcycles= '65 HD Sportster 900 bored and stroked to 1100, Paugho 40* rake ridged frame, +10 springer, 18" apes (home built not credit card) KTM 450 race bike and YZ 290 2t race bike
> 
> Vehicles= All Toyota and a '85 Toyota rock crawler fixen to be this years crummy
> 
> Music= listener...not player
> 
> Tattoos= hmmm....well....
> 
> Smokes= hmmm....well....
> 
> No Facebook= 'Ol Lady shut mine down after a month



tc, ya smoke? I guess we all nuts then.


----------



## twochains

Yeh I figure I could go in the "crazy" category for sure...but I'm really nice :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Good day sir.
> How you doing tc



LOL! Sir... :msp_rolleyes:

Doing fine. Put a half day in, was gonna go racing today but I decided against it....94* out today! 

How about you roberte?


----------



## treeslayer2003

wew, it's hot here to. 92 and humid. well, it help dry up. tc, ya got that humidity there to? and did I see somewhere you like scrapple?


----------



## twochains

Yep, the humidity here is wretched! I can only wear a T-shirt for the walk into the woods, then I just keep it to wipe my eyes out. When I used to cut ERC, after a rain in the summer, the sun would come out and the ground would steam as you were "falling" the timber. I was disgusting really, yer lungs would feel like they had water in them. 

Scrapple rules!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yep, the humidity here is wretched! I can only wear a T-shirt for the walk into the woods, then I just keep it to wipe my eyes out. When I used to cut ERC, after a rain in the summer, the sun would come out and the ground would steam as you were "falling" the timber. I was disgusting really, yer lungs would feel like they had water in them.
> 
> Scrapple rules!



you ever forget and throw the saw on yer shoulder? owch bar is hot! I miss January.


----------



## twochains

Here I go being a misfit again but I carry my saw on my shoulder holding the handle and resting the top by the air box on my shoulder. I have a big "pad" there from carrying logs out for nearly 12 years and it hasn't ever gone away...comes in handy though!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Here I go being a misfit again but I carry my saw on my shoulder holding the handle and resting the top by the air box on my shoulder. I have a big "pad" there from carrying logs out for nearly 12 years and it hasn't ever gone away...comes in handy though!



I carry that way too. just rather carry on the bar. I have a ruff place on my shoulder from it.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! Sir... :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Doing fine. Put a half day in, was gonna go racing today but I decided against it....94* out today!
> 
> How about you roberte?



Doing fine, just got up from a cat nap


----------



## twochains

I know a logger who could carry out logs on either shoulder, he grew a patch of hair on each carrying spot! Funny lookin'! Mine just looks so different from the other shoulder... when toting logs on it, it looks like a red apple on my shoulder. 

I was cutting a job and I had a helper. The cedar was field cedar and really knotty and swell butted, not to mention heavy...the kid couldn't get the log on his shoulder, it kept on coming over backwards. So I had him to help with the little end as I was lifting it. Well, the kid didn't know how to help and instead of keeping pressure towards my neck as the log came up on my shoulder...he rolled it to the outside of my shoulder bone. A sawed off knowt edge crushed my shoulder bone as the log rolled off. It has never looked the same...but hey, it's a worthy story. LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I know a logger who could carry out logs on either shoulder, he grew a patch of hair on each carrying spot! Funny lookin'! Mine just looks so different from the other shoulder... when toting logs on it, it looks like a red apple on my shoulder.
> 
> I was cutting a job and I had a helper. The cedar was field cedar and really knotty and swell butted, not to mention heavy...the kid couldn't get the log on his shoulder, it kept on coming over backwards. So I had him to help with the little end as I was lifting it. Well, the kid didn't know how to help and instead of keeping pressure towards my neck as the log came up on my shoulder...he rolled it to the outside of my shoulder bone. A sawed off knowt edge crushed my shoulder bone as the log rolled off. It has never looked the same...but hey, it's a worthy story. LOL!



ouch! the older fellows around here did pulp that way.


----------



## twochains

I used to make what I thought was damned good money just pack muleing. I would carry for 2 cutters. Usually get paid per log especially if I was hand loading a 2 ton with high bed. Most 2 tons ran naked and just had rails built up on the frame... dangerous though, you could break an arm super fast getting the logs off yer shoulder.


----------



## twochains

Evening roberte! Me and slayer been having quite the chat.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening roberte! Me and slayer been having quite the chat.



Well it looks like your behaving.
Evening sirs


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Well it looks like your behaving.
> Evening sirs



There isnt anything else to do..


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! How was your alls day? 

jrcat- it fricken rained here this afternoon just out of the blue! Ya want me to send it yer way? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Evening Men! How was your alls day?
> 
> jrcat- it fricken rained here this afternoon just out of the blue! Ya want me to send it yer way? :msp_biggrin:



Not unless I can send a hurricane your way :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

Men .. if this lull doesnt subside....I think I am going to become a male escort.......


----------



## twochains

Oh Hell jrcat! Be my luck and I would get the +70's ladies! LOL! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

Shoot I'd be lucky to get this


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Men .. if this lull doesnt subside....I think I am going to become a male escort.......



You better stick too logging


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> You better stick too logging



Yeah well thats the idea.. its just not going to well at the moment.


----------



## jrcat

Where in the H E double hockey sticks is that limey scot at?


----------



## twochains

LOL! I was askin' slayer the same thing!

So what's yer troubles jrcat? Too wet still?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> LOL! I was askin' slayer the same thing!
> 
> So what's yer troubles jrcat? Too wet still?



Need insurance.. pricey insurance to get on a job, Little to no support from family... yeah that just about covers it Oh and guys that suck you in with slick talk and when its time to get to work... they dont answer the phone and then wont return phone calls..


----------



## twochains

jrcat- ya got any smaller jobs you can knock out so you can get some sort of a money flow?


----------



## twochains

Well don't everyone talk at once... WTH


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Men .. if this lull doesnt subside....I think I am going to become a male escort.......



Ok Cat, word of advice. Very important to specify in your craigslist posting "heterosexual male escort." Don't ask. TC, the 70+ crowd is where it's at. They are the best tippers, and tend not to complain too much about your performance. Just need a very, very dark room. No offense Busted:kilt:


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, ya can't depend on a-holes, n I never made any money foolin round wit somelses job. whats this bout insurance?


----------



## jrcat

And for some strange messed up reason...people around here are weird about selling timber .. its almost as if its a life changing decision.. like you are asking them to give you a kidney or part of their liver...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> And for some strange messed up reason...people around here are weird about selling timber .. its almost as if its a life changing decision.. like you are asking them to give you a kidney or part of their liver...



it's the same way here bro. bout the time I think its all over, bam a great piece falls on me, then another. and then they stop and the whole cycle starts again. ya gotta get out of this funk man. 
then summin break loose. it will youll see.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- ya got any smaller jobs you can knock out so you can get some sort of a money flow?


Yes I do ... but I need liability insurance ... I wish now I didnt do the LLC..I would have had the money for the insurance down payment.


treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, ya can't depend on a-holes, n I never made any money foolin round wit somelses job. whats this bout insurance?



Need liability insurance to get on a job that is all mine and local .. but the guy says I need that liability insurance certificate.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Ok Cat, word of advice. Very important to specify in your craigslist posting "heterosexual male escort." Don't ask. TC, the 70+ crowd is where it's at. They are the best tippers, and tend not to complain too much about your performance. Just need a very, very dark room. No offense Busted:kilt:



Metrosexual is also a big buzz word.

Also be sure to state which baseball position played.

I thought the idea was to offend busted, like go with a 2100 husky joke. :kilt:


----------



## treeslayer2003

if it ain't required by the county, how bout a letter stating who is liable for what. ya think he go for that? I have done that for flighty lo.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> if it ain't required by the county, how bout a letter stating who is liable for what. ya think he go for that? I have done that for flighty lo.



I might talk to my lawyer about it on monday to see what he says... All these people with their hands out for money (my GF being one of them) but yet when I need to go make it they throw in some road blocks.. this chizz is rigged


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Yes I do ... but I need liability insurance ... I wish now I didnt do the LLC..I would have had the money for the insurance down payment.
> 
> 
> Need liability insurance to get on a job that is all mine and local .. but the guy says I need that liability insurance certificate.



How's u'r credit? If u'r 100% sure the job is yours, take out a short term loan at u'r bank for the insurance payment


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I might talk to my lawyer about it on monday to see what he says... All these people with their hands out for money (my GF being one of them) but yet when I need to go make it they throw in some road blocks.. this chizz is rigged



that's a good idea, he should be able to advise ya on this. all hand brakes will spend yer money, they programed that way. besides ya would gladly give it if ya was doin well. that is one thing bout this bness, out siders don't understand the money starts n stops.


----------



## bustedup

Hey guys


All I can say is be careful with loans ....even short term


I could say more but it would prob not be encouraging


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> All I can say is be careful with loans ....even short term
> 
> 
> I could say more but it would prob not be encouraging



when my bank got a new pres. loan o. said to me, all small credit lines had been "discontinued"


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's a good idea, he should be able to advise ya on this. all hand brakes will spend yer money, they programed that way. besides ya would gladly give it if ya was doin well. that is one thing bout this bness, out siders don't understand the money starts n stops.



Yeah it just goes right over her head....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> when my bank got a new pres. loan o. said to me, all small credit lines had been "discontinued"



My loan officer told me that I need at least 1 year of tax returns for my LLC before I can get any where with more credit


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yeah it just goes right over her head....



most people used to a pay check every week, even if it a small one. when they see what ya get for several loads of logs, they think ya rich. don't dawn on um ya might not make any thing next week. they just ain't used to it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> when my bank got a new pres. loan o. said to me, all small credit lines had been "discontinued"



It the same the world over at the mo 


I know this not encouraging but it a fact that most small businesses that fail do so inside 6-12 months due to under capitalization. It could be if times are slow and things tight that a retrench may be needed. I'm not telling anyone how to run a business juss passing on a few years experience.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> My loan officer told me that I need at least 1 year of tax returns for my LLC before I can get any where with more credit



oh boy, my bank hates my taxes. I keep tellin um I have ta borrow to pay tax if "make" much more.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha ha it been tight for 20 years lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> most people used to a pay check every week, even if it a small one. when they see what ya get for several loads of logs, they think ya rich. don't dawn on um ya might not make any thing next week. they just ain't used to it.



That is true there. I guess it all comes down to profit margins ......boring stuff but usually things all go back to the balance sheets.


Is there no small business schemes your way that can give advice etc .....ie marketing, business plan, cash flow forecasting etc???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> It the same the world over at the mo
> 
> 
> I know this not encouraging but it a fact that most small businesses that fail do so inside 6-12 months due to under capitalization. It could be if times are slow and things tight that a retrench may be needed. I'm not telling anyone how to run a business juss passing on a few years experience.



Not to be a prick but all this metaphor stuff and lingo has to go out the door.. I dont understand half it and most likely never will. I like straight forward terms ... what does retrench mean... .. I mean damn .. I am about to go get me a 9 to 5 just to shut up my GF .. I cant stand anymore unclear or uncertain terms ..Good evening bro.. naggin at ya .. just yeah you know


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not to be a prick but all this metaphor stuff and lingo has to go out the door.. I dont understand half it and most likely never will. I like straight forward terms ... what does retrench mean... .. I mean damn .. I am about to go get me a 9 to 5 just to shut up my GF .. I cant stand anymore unclear or uncertain terms ..Good evening bro.. naggin at ya .. just yeah you know



Buddy it not lingo ....it business talk......that's why I said see if there small business schemes.....those advisers can help with that kinda of thing.......help you do business plan and forecasting ......it will give ya a base to work from and also you'll be able to monitor how things are going and where things aren't right etc......I know I know boring old git however it was drummed into me and it has to date served well


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Buddy it not lingo ....it business talk......that's why I said see if there small business schemes.....those advisers can help with that kinda of thing.......help you do business plan and forecasting ......it will give ya a base to work from and also you'll be able to monitor how things are going and where things aren't right etc......I know I know boring old git however it was drummed into me and it has to date served well



Remember Im a gear head/logger/hack/sap/gullible moron...


----------



## bustedup

Also imo going thru those folks to start with may give you access to other forms of funding and they at times can help you prepare proposals for banks etc


----------



## treeslayer2003

not to put fuel on the fire, but ya cannot suit someone else. I tried that it don't work. if she wants ya to do that you need to explain to her calmly[wish could underline that] that this is you. another thing is never get so hung up on one piece of timber that ya stop lookin. but you know that.


----------



## jrcat

Yeah Im still an instant gratification kind of guy... proposals and schemes ... dont really click for me all that well I understand what you mean.. but those things work at the speed of snail snot in january ...I am ready to give in.. go work for joe blow and turn wrenches and just be a dumb ass employee ..


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Remember Im a gear head/logger/hack/sap/gullible moron...



Hey that don't matter .......bottom line really ta need to sit down and understand and be comfortable with how banks etc etc look on things and if you don't talk their lingo you'll get stuffed and overlooked......The days of the bank Manager knowing everyone are gone......It all sheets and figures these days, statistics and numbers.......that's how they work so you gotta play that game or.......you get one of those advisers to front things for ya .....help do things the way banks etc understand and accept


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> not to put fuel on the fire, but ya cannot suit someone else. I tried that it don't work. if she wants ya to do that you need to explain to her calmly[wish could underline that] that this is you. another thing is never get so hung up on one piece of timber that ya stop lookin. but you know that.


 

I know .. I have been trying to explain it to her now ... calmly


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yeah Im still an instant gratification kind of guy... proposals and schemes ... dont really click for me all that well I understand what you mean.. but those things work at the speed of snail snot in january ...I am ready to give in.. go work for joe blow and turn wrenches and just be a dumb ass employee ..



do not make any rash decisions


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> not to put fuel on the fire, but ya cannot suit someone else. I tried that it don't work. if she wants ya to do that you need to explain to her calmly[wish could underline that] that this is you. another thing is never get so hung up on one piece of timber that ya stop lookin. but you know that.



Everyone thinks ......oh he got his own biz ......he must have money.......wrong ........I ain't gonna tell ya how to do zip but ......if the g/f is a want want want then it another overhead ya don't need


----------



## bustedup

Jr before ya do anything sit down and try and find a local biz adviser ok go talk to them.......not the lawyer lol.....they are lawyers not business advisers and tha's what ya need bro imo


----------



## jrcat

Yeah you are right.


----------



## bustedup

Business is a numbers game ......always has been always will be .....and that's how ya need to play it.......I know I'm not being very encouraging .......however blowing smoke up yer rear ain't gonna help imo what will is hopefully steering ya in a direction to get things on an even keel and a sound base


----------



## twochains

Evening busted! How you doing?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening busted! How you doing?



I'm ok lol but being boring lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I'm ok lol but being boring lol



Not being boring just honest well which can be boring. Just gotta clear my head


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Remember Im a gear head/logger/hack/sap/gullible moron...



You would have been fine to have stopped after gear head and logger...don't be beating your self up! LOL!

Are there no smaller crews you can get on or turn wrenches for a crew...ya know just to get some money coming in?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Not being boring just honest well which can be boring. Just gotta clear my head



I wasn't meaning to upset ya bro .....I'll shut up with the boring crap lol


TC that a good idea bro.....or sub contract to a crew


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, you unload on us anytime. that's why we here.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> You would have been fine to have stopped after gear head and logger...don't be beating your self up! LOL!
> 
> Are there no smaller crews you can get on or turn wrenches for a crew...ya know just to get some money coming in?



every situation is different or so it seems. Maybe a new gf would work. lol. just sayin. damn they can be troublesome! But what do i know, i got back w/ my ex after a 40k(lawyers)divorce. LOL:msp_w00t: marked twochains reply on accident-sorry


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> every situation is different or so it seems. Maybe a new gf would work. lol. just sayin. damn they can be troublesome! But what do i know, i got back w/ my ex after a 40k(lawyers)divorce. LOL:msp_w00t:



WHAT? :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> You would have been fine to have stopped after gear head and logger...don't be beating your self up! LOL!
> 
> Are there no smaller crews you can get on or turn wrenches for a crew...ya know just to get some money coming in?


I already have a few calls out just for something to do


bustedup said:


> I wasn't meaning to upset ya bro .....I'll shut up with the boring crap lol
> 
> 
> TC that a good idea bro.....or sub contract to a crew


Yes if I do anything like that it would be subcontracted 


treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, you unload on us anytime. that's why we here.



Thanks its good to know there is someone out there with some common sense and willing to listen. Now to get the gf to dig her head out of places where the sun doesnt shine


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> WHAT? :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:



Yup- and when my knee heals i will be lookin for a new one. GF that is. The next one will hunt,fish,trap,sew,cook on a stove and grind chain. Then i will eventually piss her off,too!


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Yup- and when my knee heals i will be lookin for a new one. GF that is. The next one will hunt,fish,trap,sew,cook on a stove and grind chain. Then i will eventually piss her off,too!



good luck with that.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> good luck with that.



yup lol ........Paula Bunyan


----------



## jrcat

dooby said:


> every situation is different or so it seems. Maybe a new gf would work. lol. just sayin. damn they can be troublesome! But what do i know, i got back w/ my ex after a 40k(lawyers)divorce. LOL:msp_w00t: marked twochains reply on accident-sorry


Yep... just when you thought you had seen it all... something rears its ugly head and suprises you....I will add this to the list of what not to do... then again I told my 9 year old once that I would rather lay my head under a fully loaded tri axle dump then even so much as speak to her mother ...ever .......again


treeslayer2003 said:


> WHAT? :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


Exactly


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> yup lol ........Paula Bunyan



I cant even come up with a clever and witty name for this... I am still in shock ..... suddenly the world does not seem so ........dull maybe .. I dont even know how to explain that...:dribble:


----------



## jrcat

Hey dooby dont take offense to my posts. None is intended


----------



## roberte

A little business on a Saturday night, far out.

Know your hard cost, always. Fuel insureance wages tax etc.

Don't under estimate the value of time, including yours.

Keep bidding and/or negotiating work, increase your sucess rate.

Put it in writing and do it.

Don't give away work.

Don't renegotiate after the fact

Don't turn down work.

I know this sucks, but you have to pay yourself last.

Establish your business with people you trust, if a deal smeels it does

This may be the hardest, if you are willing to list your gf or wife as the president of the company, your now a minority owned enterprise, you may find that doors wereclosed are now open.

Go ahead and take exception 

Now can we get back to kilts and tea, its Saturday night for god sake.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> A little business on a Saturday night, far out.
> 
> Know your hard cost, always. Fuel insureance wages tax etc.
> 
> Don't under estimate the value of time, including yours.
> 
> Keep bidding and/or negotiating work, increase your sucess rate.
> 
> Put it in writing and do it.
> 
> Don't give away work.
> 
> Don't renegotiate after the fact
> 
> Don't turn down work.
> 
> I know this sucks, but you have to pay yourself last.
> 
> Establish your business with people you trust, if a deal smeels it does
> 
> This may be the hardest, if you are willing to list your gf or wife as the president of the company, your now a minority owned enterprise, you may find that doors wereclosed are now open.
> 
> Go ahead and take exception
> 
> Now can we get back to kilts and tea, its Saturday night for god sake.



Thanks Roberte


----------



## jrcat

Kevlar kilts tea and marlboros


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Kevlar kilts tea and marlboros



1 outta 3 lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> 1 outta 3 lol





jrcat said:


> Kevlar kilts tea and marlboros




Ok pall mall jw coffee, stihl.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Ok pall mall jw coffee, stihl.



still 1 outta 3 lol


----------



## bustedup

well troops gotta go work lol not sure what I'll do but if I look busy wife might go shopping on her own lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Ok pall mall jw coffee, stihl.



Ah.....marb reds , maxwell house..fords and macs


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> still 1 outta 3 lol



Well I'm at 2 out of three, now if I can only find :jester:my kilt


----------



## jrcat

Im off Roberte catch ya later.


----------



## tramp bushler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSbZp_XNLcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Nothing special, just some bucking.


----------



## parttime

I was feeling a little seasick, but nice log.


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSbZp_XNLcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Nothing special, just some bucking.



You know you're in big timber when you can butt a log off lke that and say , "Nothing special, just some bucking". LOL! Super nice looking timber!


----------



## jrcat

When I used to run big chippers.. people would be taking pictures and video, and of course when I was first around those chippers I did the same. After running one for the first month it lost its oooo and ahhhh and it was just another day. The on lookers became more annoying as they became more daring. The point is .. what is amazing to some of us, is just run of the mill to others. 

Some days I miss running those big chippers most days I dont.. But for a gear head .. 1000hp of screaming CAT V12 is awesome anytime ...


----------



## jrcat

It's odd how things work... I mention big chippers and my old boss calls me.. I swear he has radar on me. So I asked him if had any video of the chippers we used to run and he said yes, so he is going to email me some vid to post up of the morbark model 30's I used to run. He has been running one in Alabama for a while now that used to be up here in NY. That one is a monster I was fortunate enough to have a small hand in design of that one at least from an operator's stand point. It makes a 3" x 3" x 1" chip. feeding at a rate of 190FPM and 400+ tons per hour up to 30" diameter wood.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 301505
View attachment 301506
View attachment 301507


Progress as of Friday at quitting time.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> View attachment 301505
> View attachment 301506
> View attachment 301507
> 
> 
> Progress as of Friday at quitting time.



Wow, that's really nice looking work. Is that a custom home or one of those "pre-engineered" ones we have in texas for building on your own land? Looks like it's gonna get a composite roof. Too bad, tile would look great in that location


----------



## jrcat

Is that some sort of metal facia board Roberte? Full basement? poured walls? 8" or 10" walls ? A lot of new homes in my area are going on precast walls now. Already insulated, have knock outs for wiring and casted with metal studs to hang drywall. Superior Walls - Simply Superior Nice work Roberte!


----------



## roberte

Comp roofing

No basement, conventional crawl space.

Wood fascias.

I had pre fab walls, as a part of business, build off site per plan, get stood up , oh you want to change something, sign here. It cuts down on a lot of clients "I've got an idea"


----------



## roberte

Oh and husk, its a custom.
Bainbridge island. High rent district.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

No PPE!?



tramp bushler said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSbZp_XNLcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Nothing special, just some bucking.


----------



## roberte

ValleyFirewood said:


> No PPE!?



Ahhh yeah, I know. Were so not doing that in this thread
:bang:


----------



## roberte

Good evening busted, how you doing.


----------



## bustedup

wind swept lol


oh and no we not doing the ppe thing here lol


----------



## bustedup

anyways he did have ppe .......he was carrying a side arm lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> wind swept lol
> 
> 
> oh and no we not doing the ppe thing here lol





bustedup said:


> anyways he did have ppe .......he was carrying a side arm lol



Thank you.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> View attachment 301505
> View attachment 301506
> View attachment 301507
> 
> 
> Progress as of Friday at quitting time.



nice build btw .....looking top grade


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> View attachment 301505
> View attachment 301506
> View attachment 301507
> 
> 
> Progress as of Friday at quitting time.



Looks good! I may have missed it somewhere but what is going on the outside? How many guys on your crew?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Looks good! I may have missed it somewhere but what is going on the outside? How many guys on your crew?



Thank you.
You haven't missed anything, but it will be lap and cedar shingles.
I usually roll with four guys.


----------



## twochains

I am stuck to the couch...it's 95* out...ugh...LOL! Neil Young is singing on TV...That's enough to get me up and outside! :msp_scared: my ears!!!!


----------



## HuskStihl

I pretty much have a decent time running anything with a 2-stroke. After weed eating for 4 hrs in 98 degree texas humidity, I may have changed my mind. Still, it's a nice trimmer. With the sears one I'd probably still be finishing up


----------



## northmanlogging

I want a diesel chainsaw... they used to make one in norway...


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I pretty much have a decent time running anything with a 2-stroke. After weed eating for 4 hrs in 98 degree texas humidity, I may have changed my mind. Still, it's a nice trimmer. With the sears one I'd probably still be finishing up



I have one of those 4 stroke trimmers.... kinda like one of those mini honda knock off engines that starts nothing like a honda... It goes something like this ..pump the primer bulb about 5000 times choke it.. pull pull pull pull ******intermission****** pull pull pull stop pulling to catch breath and realize that it is idling...wait 5 minutes while it warms up some ..... hit the throttle and it dies.. See above^^^ .. Then it runs ok........ish.. and it takes me less time to do the weed eating than it did to start the rotten _*(^(*^*)_)+*%^$$%!!!! so yeah ... its fun lol Its a tractor supply cub cadet trimmer lol...


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I have one of those 4 stroke trimmers.... kinda like one of those mini honda knock off engines that starts nothing like a honda... It goes something like this ..pump the primer bulb about 5000 times choke it.. pull pull pull pull ******intermission****** pull pull pull stop pulling to catch breath and realize that it is idling...wait 5 minutes while it warms up some ..... hit the throttle and it dies.. See above^^^ .. Then it runs ok........ish.. and it takes me less time to do the weed eating than it did to start the rotten _*(^(*^*)_
> )+*%^$$%!!!! so yeah ... its fun lol Its a tractor supply cub cadet
> 
> trimmer lol...




You should consider getting a goat. Leaves more time for logging.


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> I want a diesel chainsaw... they used to make one in norway...



Comet norskprodusert dieseldrevet motorsag fra ca. 1950 (Comet Norwegian Diesel Powered Chainsaw) - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

Solo twin cylinder saw Solo Twin 611 Zweizylinder Oldtimer Motorsäge Chainsaw - YouTube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qOX1qQ0jyU


----------



## jrcat

Good evening Roberte


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good evening Roberte



Hey there jrcat, how you doing.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Hey there jrcat, how you doing.



N ot bad .. how are you? I just been looking up videos .. found the solo twin cylinder saw on youtube when I was lookin for diesel saws lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> N ot bad .. how are you? I just been looking up videos .. found the solo twin cylinder saw on youtube when I was lookin for diesel saws lol



I'm just laying low, but I did get a couple of pics earlier so I can mess with busted....


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I'm just laying low, but I did get a couple of pics earlier so I can mess with busted....



Oh I hope its good lol. I doubt he'll be on now


----------



## 1270d

You guys should check out the tightrope across the grand canyon thing. Going on now on discovery or streaming online. Pretty cool stuff, 1500 feet to the bottom with no net and no safety harness.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Oh I hope its good lol. I doubt he'll be on now



Well I think its funny. Who else goes out and thinks about how to mess with someone on the site.


----------



## jrcat

1270d said:


> You guys should check out the tightrope across the grand canyon thing. Going on now on discovery or streaming online. Pretty cool stuff, 1500 feet to the bottom with no net and no safety harness.



I'd rather look at pics of randy mac fallin OG .....


----------



## roberte

1270d said:


> You guys should check out the tightrope across the grand canyon thing. Going on now on discovery or streaming online. Pretty cool stuff, 1500 feet to the bottom with no net and no safety harness.



Yea but I'm not in charge of the box tonight..


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I'd rather look at pics of randy mac fallin OG .....



Check out jasha or hotsaws101, good shizit.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Check out jasha or hotsaws101, good shizit.



I have checked out hotsaws101. I just got done checkin out some detroit powered pick up trucks on youtube.


----------



## jrcat

I'm off good sir.. Have a good evening.


----------



## HuskStihl

*The player you get, the smoker you drink*

Found this on my computer. This was me a year ago before the handbrake ended this aspect of my life. Pretty fun while it lasted. I know cat and northman play some, so here ya go

[video=youtube;5u5fPMU8uTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5u5fPMU8uTQ[/video]


----------



## jrcat

Some buckcherry .. awesome Doc House lol ..... Gotta love when the hand brake lays down the law lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Some buckcherry .. awesome Doc House lol ..... Gotta love when the hand brake lays down the law lol.



I love the propane, and propane accessories....


----------



## twochains

Dang HuskStihl...is that you with the chops?? LOL! Good stuff that propane...:cool2: 

Actually if that is you singing, pretty good really! Buck Cherry has a high register that would be hard to reach! Nice! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HuskStihl

I had my nuts in a vise


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I had my nuts in a vise



bull rings cheaper lol......and they work too


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 301685
View attachment 301686

wew, long day. got these two loads out loaded and one delivered. that long load had 86,000 gross.
to much over hang really, but lucky the dot nowhere around. cut tracks four inches deep and it's rumbling now. prolly gonna rain some more.


----------



## twochains

D A M N!!!! That is long slick timber!!! You all have something against limbs??? LOL! Meh...it just hangin' over a wee bit! :hmm3grin2orange:

We couldn't get that load around the curves down here! LOL! Damn nice work there slayer!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

thanks tc, yea poplar is pretty clean. trailer is streached out 5 holes, can't go no more or can't get around.


----------



## bustedup

Oh what I'd give to be falling those sticks ...........I juss got nasty un co-operative ones here


----------



## twochains

I figured you was stretched out pretty good! We had Tulip Poplar that was slick like that back in Louisville, Ky. No poplar here at all...well none that I know of. Do you guys just go to a certain top size and let the mills cut it at whatever they want? I figure long ass'd sticks like that bring a better price. Seems like it would give the mill the best range of lengths to play with.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, some of um need a little persuading. they pretty easy really, just protect the little ones.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I figured you was stretched out pretty good! We had Tulip Poplar that was slick like that back in Louisville, Ky. No poplar here at all...well none that I know of. Do you guys just go to a certain top size and let the mills cut it at whatever they want? I figure long ass'd sticks like that bring a better price. Seems like it would give the mill the best range of lengths to play with.



top about 10" these will be cut up to go in containers for export. all but the top logs, they be pallet saw.


----------



## treeslayer2003

what ya'll do today? it's hot man.


----------



## mdavlee

That's a big load of logs there. 

The heat here has been rough today. Supposed to be around 90° all week. :help:


----------



## twochains

Hey there busted! You been doing alright? 


Hey check this #### out! I ran out of saw gas at 6 am this morning. So me and the skidder OP went to the gas hole. As we were cruising through a tiny town going to the next tiny town, I look over and see a dude at Jess Wason's grocery w/o a shirt on peering into the front door. I was like, "Dude, was that tweaker breaking in to Jess's??" I mean we're talking broad daylight by now...people going by and ####. So we went to the gas station and when we were coming back by Jess's the dude was still there but out by the gas pumps. So I had to run a little further down the street to the boss's and grab a case of bar oil. The mechanic called and was going to meet us at Jess's with some hydro oil. So when we pull up the officer under the Sheriff was talking to the guy. The guy was actually walking around the building pointing stuff out to the cop. 

Come to find out, someone had just that morning broke into the cafe just about a 1/4 mile up the road also! Anyway, long story short, we leave and come back, noticing the guy was gone and the cop was still there. I swing in there and ask why he let that dude go? The cop said he had to make a case first because the guy was acting like he was saving the day by noticing the store front door was bashed in with a rock...LOL! The guy was tweaking so hard and so gorked out that he had shown the cop the actual rock that was used...hmmmm! Anyway, I started in with, "When we were driving by and...." The cop was like you saw something???? LOL! We were like yeah...that dude messing around here at 6 this morning and he was up by the front door.

Anyway, that was the first time I had ever driven by someone actively breaking in a store. I was "IN" a convenient store back home in Kentucky at around 2am one night when it was held up!!! LOL! The store manager wanted me and my buddies to run the theif down....HA! Piss on that!


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> That's a big load of logs there.
> 
> The heat here has been rough today. Supposed to be around 90° all week. :help:



thanks. yea come summer, I wish I was in Alaska with tramp. hot n humid is how it is here till oct.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> what ya'll do today? it's hot man.



Yeh...95* today. Didn't feel too bad but I got nausiated on my way home. Man...I ain't getting pulled yet off this tract! I want to go hit the biggens! Evidently nothing is confirmed on the FS tornado damaged tract, therefore the pine yard isn't opening but to just a few loads...so I need to stay where I am at and knock out this oak and keep the money coming in. Now I find out that there is a problem with the over size pine....down South won't accept over 37"....not good!


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, more n more crazys all the time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeh...95* today. Didn't feel too bad but I got nausiated on my way home. Man...I ain't getting pulled yet off this tract! I want to go hit the biggens! Evidently nothing is confirmed on the FS tornado damaged tract, therefore the pine yard isn't opening but to just a few loads...so I need to stay where I am at and knock out this oak and keep the money coming in. Now I find out that there is a problem with the over size pine....down South won't accept over 37"....not good!



:msp_scared:what? oversize a good thing.


----------



## twochains

I know...right??? The mill we ship to is Weyerhaeuser...I mean come on!!! LOL! Multi million dollar setup and can't take any fatties! LOL! No..I can totally understand why...can you imagine how hard it is to saw a whopper pine from sitting in yer office on the 2nd floor?? LOL! computers....THH!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I thought ark, was a big pine state any way.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 301685
> View attachment 301686
> 
> wew, long day. got these two loads out loaded and one delivered. that long load had 86,000 gross.
> to much over hang really, but lucky the dot nowhere around. cut tracks four inches deep and it's rumbling now. prolly gonna rain some more.



Thats how to get er done boss DANG!!! If they caught your old man with that load they would have someones sack on a skillet!!!! lol Nice load buddy.


----------



## twochains

All the good marketable pine is planted pine. They don't let pine get this big down there. I have never seen any this big...

This timber exists because it is hella steep rough ground and I heard it might be land locked with the FS. Like my boss said, this is a s close as we have to OG timber. He said today the oak is as big as a skidder tire where that pine is. I think once all the road building and the ERC crew is finished, I should be able to move to it. Heck now that I think of it... the damn oak is going to be hard to sell also due to size1 however I know of a couple mills who run double over head 60"s so maybe we can go there with it. Everything is so dry and evrybody is working that equals lots of logs at the mills right now!


----------



## jrcat

Finished welding on the 8 and test ran it for 2 or 3 hours out back of my place and marked out some trees. Gonna cut a load between mine and my neighbors. Should have it all out by tomorrow afternoon. I have to throw the floor plates and belly pans back on the 8 first thing in the morning. It was fun running it with no floor plates.. I greased up that stubby drive shaft between the torque converter and the trans and it threw the excess right up in my face lol. Ohwell..


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> All the good marketable pine is planted pine. They don't let pine get this big down there. I have never seen any this big...
> 
> This timber exists because it is hella steep rough ground and I heard it might be land locked with the FS. Like my boss said, this is a s close as we have to OG timber. He said today the oak is as big as a skidder tire where that pine is. I think once all the road building and the ERC crew is finished, I should be able to move to it. Heck now that I think of it... the damn oak is going to be hard to sell also due to size1 however I know of a couple mills who run double over head 60"s so maybe we can go there with it. Everything is so dry and evrybody is working that equals lots of logs at the mills right now!



He needs to hurry up and get you that 660r:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

YUK! I would have prolly re located those parts right between my eyes!


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> He needs to hurry up and get you that 660r:msp_biggrin:



Husky 395 be better


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> He needs to hurry up and get you that 660r:msp_biggrin:



I know!! I think it will be this week hopefully. I was thinking what a brat I will be if he just goes and gets a regular 660! I will be like, "but I wanted the one with the cool handle and the H/O oiler and the dual ported exhaust and stuff :msp_sad:"! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Thats how to get er done boss DANG!!! If they caught your old man with that load they would have someones sack on a skillet!!!! lol Nice load buddy.



thanks cat, yea, 42 on the back. big fine for sure. luky I guess.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> All the good marketable pine is planted pine. They don't let pine get this big down there. I have never seen any this big...
> 
> This timber exists because it is hella steep rough ground and I heard it might be land locked with the FS. Like my boss said, this is a s close as we have to OG timber. He said today the oak is as big as a skidder tire where that pine is. I think once all the road building and the ERC crew is finished, I should be able to move to it. Heck now that I think of it... the damn oak is going to be hard to sell also due to size1 however I know of a couple mills who run double over head 60"s so maybe we can go there with it. Everything is so dry and evrybody is working that equals lots of logs at the mills right now!



opposite here, its wet and everyone is screaming for logs. round with bark on it, they want it. shame there is no exporter there, them big oak would bring good money.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Finished welding on the 8 and test ran it for 2 or 3 hours out back of my place and marked out some trees. Gonna cut a load between mine and my neighbors. Should have it all out by tomorrow afternoon. I have to throw the floor plates and belly pans back on the 8 first thing in the morning. It was fun running it with no floor plates.. I greased up that stubby drive shaft between the torque converter and the trans and it threw the excess right up in my face lol. Ohwell..



so ya think ya got that leak fixed up?


----------



## jrcat

It still has a slow weeper but not like it was. I am going to get some texas refineries trans/hydraulic oil for it. I use the grease the TRC 880 crown and chassis grease. So the sales man said it will slow down if not stop that leak. I dont know if I truely believe that but I will try it. $65 for a 5 gallon pal of it. So not any worse than buying hydro/trans oil from deere or ih.. they want a fortune for that hytran ....


----------



## jrcat

The shifting also seems a lot more positive.. crisp ya know..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It still has a slow weeper but not like it was. I am going to get some texas refineries trans/hydraulic oil for it. I use the grease the TRC 880 crown and chassis grease. So the sales man said it will slow down if not stop that leak. I dont know if I truely believe that but I will try it. $65 for a 5 gallon pal of it. So not any worse than buying hydro/trans oil from deere or ih.. they want a fortune for that hytran ....



never heard of them. local napa sells for 48 a 5 gal. what ya usualy run? hytran? I run atf dexron in the clarks. easy to see leaks with the red stuff.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> The shifting also seems a lot more positive.. crisp ya know..



if ya leakin ya loosing pressure so yea it sluggish.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> never heard of them. local napa sells for 48 a 5 gal. what ya usualy run? hytran? I run atf dexron in the clarks. easy to see leaks with the red stuff.



I usually run the hytran but lately its been the tractor supply stuff. Im gonna try that TRC stuff I like the grease .. that stuff stays where ya put it. for $6.50 a tube it better ya know.


----------



## jrcat

Hello Roberte. Hows it going this evening?


----------



## roberte

View attachment 301735



mdavlee said:


> He needs to hurry up and get you that 660r:msp_biggrin:






oh like these :msp_razz:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I know!! I think it will be this week hopefully. I was thinking what a brat I will be if he just goes and gets a regular 660! I will be like, "but I wanted the one with the cool handle and the H/O oiler and the dual ported exhaust and stuff :msp_sad:"! LOL!



it needs to be with the cool handle and stuff:greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hello Roberte. Hows it going this evening?



ladies and gents martini and rossi proudly presents, oh never mind.....


----------



## jrcat

I hear the wallenda dude made it across the wire.. I says nuts... I was hoping for some carnage.... quick drop and sudden stop n stuff lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I haer the wallenda dude made it across the wire.. I says nuts... I was hoping for some carnage.... quick drop and sudden stop n stuff lol



there some "reality tv" I can get with :bang:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> View attachment 301735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh like these :msp_razz:



they both 660s? look diff.


----------



## jrcat

My chainsaw crushing buddy just bought yet another new 461 today....$1040... his 660 refused to run I guess.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> My chainsaw crushing buddy just bought yet another new 461 today....$1040... his 660 refused to run I guess.



them saws spossed to start and run. somthins wrong if it won't start. tell ya buddy carry a wedge n quit crushin um.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> they both 660s? look diff.



the front is a 440, 660 in the back, sloping backcut not allowed :cool2:


----------



## roberte

what up slayer, you having a good night


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> them saws spossed to start and run. somthins wrong if it won't start. tell ya buddy carry a wedge n quit crushin um.



He crushed his old 460 under a dozer track then crushed a new one under his tractor tire..He was...:too_sad:


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, had a good day, made money lol. I love them big clutch covers, no more pocket full a sawdust. sucs we gotta beg n holler to get one over here.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> He crushed his old 460 under a dozer track then crushed a new one under his tractor tire..He was...:too_sad:



well that's one way to get a wrap handle...

wrapped around an axle


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> He crushed his old 460 under a dozer track then crushed a new one under his tractor tire..He was...:too_sad:



ah, sounds like he need to slow up n watch what he's doin. I ran right over a 044 with a skidder once, bent the handle but it started up n ran fine.


----------



## jrcat

He broke the crank case on one 461. The saw shop guy says he can fix it up for him. new crank case handle and gas tank and covers. I told him heck you'll have a new saw by the time he gets done lol.. His face got lobster red when I said that...lol.. Told just to drink a beer and get over it lol


----------



## roberte

*Lost*



RandyMac said:


>



Lost, randymac, 

last seen on board with a ball cap, clipon suspenders, mcculloch super 250 over shoulder.
bummed out because no timber on deck.

if spotted please call 867 5309 ask for jenny


----------



## jrcat

I think I spotted him on the port bow .. with that doctor suess hat on ....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

All that whining about not getting much this weekend... turned out to be a two load week, not bad for part time... and now the LO wants some of the ceder cut... at 1k per 1k... Um... OK!


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> All that whining about not getting much this weekend... turned out to be a two load week, not bad for part time... and now the LO wants some of the ceder cut... at 1k per 1k... Um... OK!



Mmmmm. Cedar is fun too


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Mmmmm. Cedar is fun too



Smells nice. Does cedar chair as easy as it splits? I hire a guy with a massive drum grinder to chew up stumps on my property, and I love it when he hits a red cedar. Beautiful chips and smells great. I've bucked a lot of blowdown cedar, but don't remember ever cutting one down:msp_confused:

Congrats northman! One step closer to full time logging


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I think I spotted him on the port bow .. with that doctor suess hat on ....:hmm3grin2orange:



I think he's too busy working on his memoirs to bother with disciplining us kids


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I usually run the hytran but lately its been the tractor supply stuff. Im gonna try that TRC stuff I like the grease .. that stuff stays where ya put it. for $6.50 a tube it better ya know.



I've been using the TSC "traveller" or something like that hydro for a while. It's something like 44 bucks for 5 gallons. When you bust a 4 dollar fitting and lose 50 bucks in expensive hydro before your stupid brain realizes what happened, you start buying the cheap stuff. I feel different about gear oil, for some reason, guess cause I use a lot less of it. I just found the leak in my batwing, and hopefully will stop leaving hydro kill lines in my pastures!:mad2:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I think he's too busy working on his memoirs to bother with disciplining us kids



Green eggs and ham .... the MAC version. Or How the saw grinch stole x mas...


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I've been using the TSC "traveller" or something like that hydro for a while. It's something like 44 bucks for 5 gallons. When you bust a 4 dollar fitting and lose 50 bucks in expensive hydro before your stupid brain realizes what happened, you start buying the cheap stuff. I feel different about gear oil, for some reason, guess cause I use a lot less of it. I just found the leak in my batwing, and hopefully will stop leaving hydro kill lines in my pastures!:mad2:



Those hydro kill lines are now primed and ready to burn fire lines lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Those hydro kill lines are now primed and ready to burn fire lines lol.



It'd better start raining here soon or that will be truer than I'd like


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I think he's too busy working on his memoirs to bother with disciplining us kids



I wonder how a copy of "Steep & Deep" would look on my coffee table. :msp_biggrin:

one way or another a real conversation starter opcorn:


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Smells nice. Does cedar chair as easy as it splits? I hire a guy with a massive drum grinder to chew up stumps on my property, and I love it when he hits a red cedar. Beautiful chips and smells great. I've bucked a lot of blowdown cedar, but don't remember ever cutting one down:msp_confused:
> 
> Congrats northman! One step closer to full time logging



Thankee... now if I can just line up more work...

As far as ceders concerned I've never had one chair. Haven't cut a whole bunch of em either, just a load or two. I think most of the trouble with ceders is they break easy when they land, especially the big old ones. As easy as ceder splits, it breaks too so hold wood needs to be really thick to cause a chair not that it doesn't happen just gotta be a real moron to pull it off, That and ceders in these parts tend to grow pretty straight, not a whole lot of heavy leaners. The other problem with logging them is all the damn limbs, most of the ceders people want cut are virtually wolf trees they get tall they are wind resistant and pretty, and people think they are extra valuable so when they log they don't want any of the ceder cut so they can still have the feeling of money in the bank...

Unfortunately by not cutting them or spacing them to far apart they get all sorts of limby and become almost worthless.... still purty though...


----------



## Joe46

northmanlogging said:


> Thankee... now if I can just line up more work...
> 
> As far as ceders concerned I've never had one chair. Haven't cut a whole bunch of em either, just a load or two. I think most of the trouble with ceders is they break easy when they land, especially the big old ones. As easy as ceder splits, it breaks too so hold wood needs to be really thick to cause a chair not that it doesn't happen just gotta be a real moron to pull it off, That and ceders in these parts tend to grow pretty straight, not a whole lot of heavy leaners. The other problem with logging them is all the damn limbs, most of the ceders people want cut are virtually wolf trees they get tall they are wind resistant and pretty, and people think they are extra valuable so when they log they don't want any of the ceder cut so they can still have the feeling of money in the bank...
> 
> Unfortunately by not cutting them or spacing them to far apart they get all sorts of limby and become almost worthless.... still purty though...


I cut a lot of them on the Peninsula. They don't chair. When they get real limby they don't want to come off the stump either. Sky bound SOB's. I should add that's bull growth Cedars not OG.


----------



## jrcat

What is bull growth?


----------



## bustedup

Jr .....I know what a bull pine is lol.......however I'd guess bull growth means big growth but could be wrong


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jrcat

Where was that pic taken at Randy? Nice shot of a water spout...


----------



## twochains

Yeah... ^^^

Hope everybody had a good day today! 97* here and I ain't feeling so great. Almost got too hot...got dizzy and had a pretty good fall from a tree I was limbing that was suspended over a drawl.... think I will stay pretty quiet this evening. You fellas take care, talk with ya 2moro.

for the love of God...don't piss off Randy too bad... heck he ain't even been on here in a couple weeks, we need some more OG pics opcorn:

have a good evening Men


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeah... ^^^
> 
> Hope everybody had a good day today! 97* here and I ain't feeling so great. Almost got too hot...got dizzy and had a pretty good fall from a tree I was limbing that was suspended over a drawl.... think I will stay pretty quiet this evening. You fellas take care, talk with ya 2moro.
> 
> for the love of God...don't piss off Randy too bad... heck he ain't even been on here in a couple weeks, we need some more OG pics opcorn:
> 
> have a good evening Men



tc, ya have got to slow down a little in this heat. drink plenty water, I hope ya get feelin better.


----------



## treeslayer2003

nice to see ya randy, visit more often.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Jr .....I know what a bull pine is lol.......however I'd guess bull growth means big growth but could be wrong



yep, ya been in the south, bull pine, ain,t herd that lately. ol timer speak.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Yeah... ^^^
> 
> Hope everybody had a good day today! 97* here and I ain't feeling so great. Almost got too hot...got dizzy and had a pretty good fall from a tree I was limbing that was suspended over a drawl.... think I will stay pretty quiet this evening. You fellas take care, talk with ya 2moro.
> 
> for the love of God...don't piss off Randy too bad... heck he ain't even been on here in a couple weeks, we need some more OG pics opcorn:
> 
> have a good evening Men



Yeah man slow down some..broken or dead isnt any good


----------



## RandyMac

*This is for the girls in here*


----------



## slowp

OK. We're here. Story?


----------



## paccity




----------



## roberte

Hi randymac!
Glad you could stop by, us holigans appreciate you comiumpkin2:ng in here.


----------



## northmanlogging

Hot damn chainsaws and gurlie pics.


----------



## tramp bushler

Is Tubafour still buying red cedar. LP sent million one of feet of it down to them in the mid 90 s. . I've cut A lot of red cedar. Ours in Southeast tapers real fast. And limbs, my goodness the limbs. A 3 bushel red cedar is a full tank of gas to fall limb and buck. Kinda knocks a guys average down.


----------



## slowp

tramp bushler said:


> Is Tubafour still buying red cedar. LP sent million one of feet of it down to them in the mid 90 s. . I've cut A lot of red cedar. Ours in Southeast tapers real fast. And limbs, my goodness the limbs. A 3 bushel red cedar is a full tank of gas to fall limb and buck. Kinda knocks a guys average down.



The Tubafor mill in Morton changed it's name to TMI. Yes, they still are a cedar mill. There is also a small one that I don't know the name of in Onalaska, west of Morton.

I guess Tubafor got tired of people calling and wanting 2X4s, or that's what the rumor control says.


----------



## tramp bushler

Pac ; that's got t be an 041 Super. . About the only thing cuter than girls corks are girls themselves. 
way cool pic. . You too Randy. !!!!!!


----------



## HuskStihl

I got yet another cortisone shot in yet another crapped out body part yesterday. Been wide awake all night (stupid cortisone, wonderful cortisone) stirring up trouble on AS. The only good news, I got my recoil spring rewound. Good times, good times....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Joe46

jrcat said:


> What is bull growth?



It's basically just swell butt 2nd growth. You could have a 4' stump and be down to 24" at 36'. So a lot a taper= less scale.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

randy, stair step tree is a neat one. what are those in the third pic? look like giant pine.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> randy, stair step tree is a neat one. What are those in the third pic? Look like giant pine.



df


----------



## treeslayer2003

and the step tree and the lady are ceder? sorry but ya'lls trees look so much different than here.


----------



## paccity




----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> and the step tree and the lady are ceder? sorry but ya'lls trees look so much different than here.



I'm thinking Hemlock or Spruce.


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


>



I got soooo chewed out for planning for yarding over a road.


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> I'm thinking Hemlock or Spruce.



I think hemlock. Maybe spruce? Where was the location?


----------



## RandyMac

slowp said:


> I think hemlock. Maybe spruce? Where was the location?



Central, coastal Olympic Peninsula.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

Awesome pics Randy and Pac! 

Hey Randy, in pic #2 of the set right above this post, where the young guy is leaned up against the tree... straight above his head on the hillside, is that a big cave? I assume you guys have some big caves huh?


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


>





paccity said:


>



:msp_w00t: Now we're talkin'! Cuties for sure! :msp_wub:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tuff cuties


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

I had no idea there where so many lady fallers. never herd of one till on here. maybe chics are tuffer out there.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

#### slayer, we have a few around here. Two of them dip copenhagen :hmm3grin2orange:. One of them is a fricken millionaire! (turkey houses) She is a good hand and damn good skidder OP!


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> I got yet another cortisone shot in yet another crapped out body part yesterday. Been wide awake all night (stupid cortisone, wonderful cortisone) stirring up trouble on AS. The only good news, I got my recoil spring rewound. Good times, good times....:biggrinbounce2:



What does the recoil spring go in?

I don't fool with th in chainsaws anymore. Just get a new one and drop it in.


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



Nice, that picture could be today if it weren't for what looks like an 075.?


----------



## twochains

Ya know how every pic has a story? These were taken of me this morning because the skidder OP was hoping to catch me falling off this tree. :hmm3grin2orange: Highest point from the ground was like 12 feet.

View attachment 302121
View attachment 302125
View attachment 302126


----------



## twochains

Killed this little fella while limbing this morning. I lost a few pics some how, but it was about 2 1/2 feet and well fed! You would prolly get sick taking a hit from one this size. 

View attachment 302127


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> #### slayer, we have a few around here. Two of them dip copenhagen :hmm3grin2orange:. One of them is a fricken millionaire! (turkey houses) She is a good hand and damn good skidder OP!


Two chains- Is she married? how many teeth? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Killed this little fella while limbing this morning. I lost a few pics some how, but it was about 2 1/2 feet and well fed! You would prolly get sick taking a hit from one this size.
> 
> View attachment 302127



The girl in me just flopped out! yuuuckkkkk I hate snakes!


----------



## twochains

dooby said:


> Two chains- Is she married? how many teeth? :hmm3grin2orange:



The rich one is! ...the other two...well...I don't think they are into guys much! :msp_w00t: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> The rich one is! ...the other two...well...I don't think they are into guys much! :msp_w00t: :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh ! I see ... That kind of female timber faller. LOL. Yuck on that, too. Them are the two-legged kinda snakes


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Killed this little fella while limbing this morning. I lost a few pics some how, but it was about 2 1/2 feet and well fed! You would prolly get sick taking a hit from one this size.
> 
> View attachment 302127



I almost got sic lookin at it!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Ya know how every pic has a story? These were taken of me this morning because the skidder OP was hoping to catch me falling off this tree. :hmm3grin2orange: Highest point from the ground was like 12 feet.
> 
> View attachment 302121
> View attachment 302125
> View attachment 302126



I see ya quit early today,ya learnin. you gonna be a dark somebody by the end of summer. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Hows it goin slayer? I put in a half day...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hows it goin slayer? I put in a half day...



if it was 100+ I sure don't blame ya. its goin, busted the exact same hose only the other side on that infurnal jd. had to ride 20 miles to get a 7/8 crow foot wrench to get it off. yea, jd had a better idea....right. oh well buyers n mills shut down for 10 days any way. i'll prolly cut a couple loads of saw to sell to the amish next week.


----------



## twochains

Sounds like ya had a frustrating day! Man I cut some pretty nice Tupelo and sweet gum today! TALL stuff! Probably cut some of the biggest Tupelo I have cut in a while. It was down in a pretty deep draw..stuff gets tall when it has to grow tho the light.

Yeh, it is 101* here right now. Butt loads of humidity! Ya know that pic of the copperhead? Right after I killed it I got sick and packed out.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Sounds like ya had a frustrating day! Man I cut some pretty nice Tupelo and sweet gum today! TALL stuff! Probably cut some of the biggest Tupelo I have cut in a while. It was down in a pretty deep draw..stuff gets tall when it has to grow tho the light.
> 
> Yeh, it is 101* here right now. Butt loads of humidity! Ya know that pic of the copperhead? Right after I killed it I got sick and packed out.



tupelo, we jus call um black gum. I have cut short fat ones and tall skinny ones, never tall fat ones. grows in swamps over here and useually crooked. you be careful in that heat my friend.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

hey randy, more great pics. that is one bad ### chic.


----------



## paccity

jagger jen.


----------



## twochains

Thanks for the pics Randy! 

Pac- Jagger Jenn...damn, she even has a bad ass name! How old are those pics?


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> Thanks for the pics Randy!
> 
> Pac- Jagger Jenn...damn, she even has a bad ass name! How old are those pics?



!970s. Wish I still had the photo of her sitting in my lap, pouring whiskey in my ear. 
Just kidding, I've never met her.


----------



## paccity

84/85. out of Lincoln city or.


----------



## RandyMac

paccity said:


> 84/85.



Makes sense, I forgot the ? mark.


----------



## twochains

I was gonna say that was a good clear photo from the 70's.

Hey when you all fall hazard trees that are fully engulfed in flames, how do the saws not catch on fire? Was it because of metal gas tanks? You would think the increased temps would try and vapor lock.


----------



## HuskStihl

*Seriously?*

I like Husky stuff ok, but when I saw this I had to chuckle

View attachment 302165


Seriously? $32 a gallon for mix? :msp_scared:


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I like Husky stuff ok, but when I saw this I had to chuckle
> 
> View attachment 302165
> 
> 
> Seriously? $32 a gallon for mix? :msp_scared:



Oh I know... I would burn $64 a day average. If it is the VP preload fuels... even more $$$ in a day! 

My Son's race gas is VP 110 and I pay $45 for 5 gallons and Maxima High Rev full synthetic for $8....still only comes up to $53. Waaay better fuel and pre-mix and ya get 5 gallons!


----------



## twochains

So....anybody want to tell me why a chainsaw doesn't blow up while cutting fully engulfed trees? It just seems to me that the intake would pull so much extremely hot air...I can't figure out why they are not affected. Anybody....


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> So....anybody want to tell me why a chainsaw doesn't blow up while cutting fully engulfed trees? It just seems to me that the intake would pull so much extremely hot air...I can't figure out why they are not affected. Anybody....



they do it real quik like


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> So....anybody want to tell me why a chainsaw doesn't blow up while cutting fully engulfed trees? It just seems to me that the intake would pull so much extremely hot air...I can't figure out why they are not affected. Anybody....



if its a core fire (in the hollow of trunk) the fire wont combust till it hits fresh air. then again I could be full of hot, oh never mind


----------



## slowp

My friend Quick P runs her bar through burning slash piles and the saw and operator survive. I'm thinking because it is quick and only the bar is in the fire?


----------



## twochains

I never thought about it combusting when the tree falls. But on one of those PNW fire schools (can't remember which one) it showed fire coming out of the notch like a blow torch. 

The more I think of it... a chainsaw would nearly be the closest a combustible engine could operate in a fire. I would think that the chain rotation would draw a fire near the crank seal would cause some trouble also.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll stab...

First the exhaust mostly blows forward, toward the chain... over riding any kind of pull from the chain, second the cooling fan on the power head also blows air toward the clutch side helping to keep fire away from the saw if positioned correctly... this is all based on opinion and some experience in burning metal for fun...

That and I think there are rules and stuff for the fallers in fire situations for getting near trees on fire... if its to hot to be working near its to hot for the saw kind of deal?

Cody/Tarzan tree/ greystroke or somebody posted some #####in fire falling last summer... good stuff even just from a technical falling standpoint let alone the fact the thing was on fire and ####.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Clint ; u OK from that fall ya took yday??


----------



## tramp bushler

This is some of what I did tday.


----------



## northmanlogging

I really want to tell all ya's about my new website... its just really f'ing lame right now... needs some pictures and stuff... links to forestry related stuff and things and a #####'n back story... all lies of course...


----------



## tramp bushler

More of what I did tday. Young cottonwood 



North man ; what's your web address?


----------



## northmanlogging

Not saying until it gets pretty'd up a bit... right now its got a bunch of lame connections that sort of rhyme with logging? and also Persia? which don't make no sense at all??? 

I will say it ends in .com


----------



## Cfaller

twochains said:


> So....anybody want to tell me why a chainsaw doesn't blow up while cutting fully engulfed trees? It just seems to me that the intake would pull so much extremely hot air...I can't figure out why they are not affected. Anybody....



I'll give this a try. Check for overhead hazards!!! If you have water and you can put it out, put it out. If you can't do that, then you cool the ground off under the tree so your feet stay cool. Once your boots get hot it takes a while to cool down.  If the tree is cat faced and it lines up with the lean its pretty straight forward then. If they don't you'll walk away and flag the area off. If it isn't cat faced and just burning inside will bore it from the back cut side to see what is in the bole of the tree. If your comfortable with the tree, then normal falling procedure, but a little faster and more looking up. Fall it toward the lean if at all possible. 

Light weight bars and fire don't mix. The paint doesn't last very long on regular bars either. 

If the tree was burning that hot you would never cut it. Another thing will do is cut some holes in base of the tree to give it some more air and let it rip until it comes crashing down.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Storming here this morning! Think I will see what the day offers when the sun comes up.

Thanks guys for the saw vs fire explanation. I have been wondering about it...no reason to ponder on something when you have access to a sea of loggers! Just ask!

Glen- yep, I was a little sore yesterday morning but walked it off pretty quick. I hit some belly limbs on my way down and that helped a bit. Those cottonwood sticks look like they would move ya around quite a bit with drift in the wind. I bet they were pretty tall also...spooky to say the least.


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm sitting in the trick right now. Our 6 week drought in Valdez ended with a vengeance. It went from a torrential down pour to just raining steady 
I hope some of this makes it up thru the pass and to Glennallen. And Tok.


----------



## bustedup

well just got home lol .....bumpy flight but hey ho ......hope y'all doing good


----------



## bustedup

Hey Tramp ya fancy coming climbing one for me lol.......I can't climb it on spurs and flip line lol you ever climbed on a line with spurs ??? only asking as been a while since I done that any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## twochains

Hey there Men! Hope everyone had a good safe one and a good week! 

I just wanted to say what a good boss I have! Even though I only put in a half day yesterday...and that is what I told him...he insisted on paying me the full day! Now to me, that is super nice! He knew I was hurting yesterday in 101* to 104* temps, on top of it all, he thanked me for my week! Working for someone like that really makes ya want to work that much harder. Still no saw yet...but I mentioned it again! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

What the heck is wrong with the "Insert Image" box? Anybody else having trouble uploading an image??


----------



## twochains

Finally! Dang... nothin special just seeing if I fixed my computer problem.

View attachment 302319
View attachment 302320


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

Nice! Hey RandyMac- what happens to the guy on the business end of that 2 man saw when the chain gets thrown?


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> Nice! Hey RandyMac- what happens to the guy on the business end of that 2 man saw when the chain gets thrown?



LMAO!!!

I don't know, never ran one.
and why on Earth would you think I was THAT old?

TC bumped up on list.


----------



## twochains

list...dare I even ask?

do I need flame proof gear? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> list...dare I even ask?
> 
> do I need flame proof gear? :hmm3grin2orange:



armor up peterhead


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> I don't know, never ran one.
> and why on Earth would you think I was THAT old?
> 
> TC bumped up on list.



Not old, just a different model year.

Were is the 5/8 chokers.


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> Not old, just a different model year.
> 
> Were is the 5/8 chokers.



used 5/8th" for boot laces


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> used 5/8th" for boot laces



 
And suspenders


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> armor up peterhead



And you cleaned that up nicely...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## northmanlogging

My usual self loader jockey lost his leg to a two man saw... I've only heard the story 2nd hand though. He is 72.


----------



## dooby

opcorn: Too many m/x bikes-twochains has been heat stuck . LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> Storming here this morning! Think I will see what the day offers when the sun comes up.
> 
> Thanks guys for the saw vs fire explanation. I have been wondering about it...no reason to ponder on something when you have access to a sea of loggers! Just ask!
> 
> Glen- yep, I was a little sore yesterday morning but walked it off pretty quick. I hit some belly limbs on my way down and that helped a bit. Those cottonwood sticks look like they would move ya around quite a bit with drift in the wind. I bet they were pretty tall also...spooky to say the least.




I'm topping them at 40-60' up so not too tall But the other day the wind came up right after lunch and it built real quick so that I couldn't top the tree I was in. I had to come down and start on the other side of the clump. 
Yes they wiggle and lean. But I top them at 4-6" top sometimes smaller. . 
I'm prolly a very unlikely looking candidate for being a climber. But none of the beautiful skinny guys want to do it. They are mostly chicken. . Oh well.


----------



## tramp bushler

Some of today's trees


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> I'm topping them at 40-60' up so not too tall But the other day the wind came up right after lunch and it built real quick so that I couldn't top the tree I was in. I had to come down and start on the other side of the clump.
> Yes they wiggle and lean. But I top them at 4-6" top sometimes smaller. .
> I'm prolly a very unlikely looking candidate for being a climber. But none of the beautiful skinny guys want to do it. They are mostly chicken. . Oh well.



I will leave all that climbing to you Glen! Much respect towards climbers for sure!


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> I'm topping them at 40-60' up so not too tall But the other day the wind came up right after lunch and it built real quick so that I couldn't top the tree I was in. I had to come down and start on the other side of the clump.
> Yes they wiggle and lean. But I top them at 4-6" top sometimes smaller. .
> I'm prolly a very unlikely looking candidate for being a climber. But none of the beautiful skinny guys want to do it. They are mostly chicken. . Oh well.



Beautiful? Check! Skinny? Check! Way to chicken to be more than 10 feet into a tree? Double check!
I can't do what you do at 60' while standing in the ground! 
But I'd still rather be beautiful and skinny:jester:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Beautiful? Check! Skinny? Check! Way to chicken to be more than 10 feet into a tree? Double check!
> I can't do what you do at 60' while standing in the ground!
> But I'd still rather be beautiful and skinny:jes:hmm3grin2orange:ter:



Calvin Klein's fashion consultant no.
Next time you post a video do it in your white doctor coat


----------



## jrcat

Just checkin in lol. It is HOT in Alabama. Can't wait to get back home


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Just checkin in lol. It is HOT in Alabama. Can't wait to get back home



Ya in the heart of Dixie bro


----------



## tramp bushler

jrcat said:


> Just checkin in lol. It is HOT in Alabama. Can't wait to get back home



Just from an Alaskan's pov. Aren't words like Hot and Alabama synonyms. :sweat3:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Just checkin in lol. It is HOT in Alabama. Can't wait to get back home



Ha! Now ya know where I'm comin' from! LOL! Good to hear from ya jrcat! Hope all is well!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ha! Now ya know where I'm comin' from! LOL! Good to hear from ya jrcat! Hope all is well!



Wonder if he'll get grits lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Wonder if he'll get grits lol



I like to be watchin when he takes the first bite.


----------



## twochains

Grits are my fav food! Breakfast grits 2 ways

1) tons of butter and sugar
2) grits and some stout ass'd "REAL" red eye gravy

Dinner grits one way

1) lots of butter and about a 1/4 inch of black pepper floating on the melted butter!!!

mmmmm.... hungry!


----------



## bustedup

LOL was meaning other GRITS lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, yuk bro. I jus can't eat um. busted, I doubt it.


----------



## bustedup

Ya never know lol the Bamma drawl is nice


----------



## twochains

Hey guys, I will be back in a bit. I just got in a bit ago and have some chores to do. I bought my little baby boy (10 yrs) some chickens today, we are going to get them i n the morning so I have to fix a place to put them. He is going to be soooo excited! 

Back in a bit


----------



## treeslayer2003

so what ya'll do today? I cut a few beech this morn. stormed last nite, 2.5 inches of rain. slipped and slid down a bank, got wet, cursed, got up n cut another one.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so what ya'll do today? I cut a few beech this morn. stormed last nite, 2.5 inches of rain. slipped and slid down a bank, got wet, cursed, got up n cut another one.



I watched the rugby and got annoyed by the wife lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 302421
View attachment 302422

ain't they cute.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 302421
> View attachment 302422
> 
> ain't they cute.



Rhode Islands???


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Rhode Islands???



the hen might be, the chicks are half welsummer half red whatever, I think new Hampshire.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey cat!


----------



## treeslayer2003

tc, make sure you fashion a critter proof place for the chickens to go into at nite.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> so what ya'll do today? I cut a few beech this morn. stormed last nite, 2.5 inches of rain. slipped and slid down a bank, got wet, cursed, got up n cut another one.



I cut back down in that area where the pics came from the other day. I wish I could work 2moro, I cut my way to some super nice sweet gum, black gum, and red oaks. I should be high enough up the hill now that I can just fall straight down the hill and not stretch across that gap. If I can turn the lay to 1/4 down hill, I can fall most of the set in one swipe. Ya know...I cut some really nice hickory this week! You will not here me say that very often! 

Oh heck I forgot to take a pic of an oak that I am not familiar with. I ran across it and passed it on first cut through thinking it was junk. On the second pass I bore checked it, seemed solid so I fell it. The bark is different, it was like it suckered all the way to the ground and then lost all the limbs and healed over. The tree was about 20" on the stump. The butt of the log showed birds eye looking deals where the sucker limbs went to the heart. I will have to see if I can find another one or take a pic of the stump. Definitely some type of oak I have never seen before.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> so what ya'll do today? I cut a few beech this morn. stormed last nite, 2.5 inches of rain. slipped and slid down a bank, got wet, cursed, got up n cut another one.



Bucked up that gum and lowered the stump. Africa hot today:sweat:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 302421
> View attachment 302422
> 
> ain't they cute.



Yep! I got Colt 2 hens, one with 5 chicks, and the other settin'...I will get her when she hatches out. I also got 8 white brooders, they been on grass for 30 days now, I might eat a few of them in about another 30 days. I think I will smoke 'em.

Hey you guys ever cook "beer butt" chickens? I only do them like that in the smoker, all wrapped in bacon. Then above them I put some keilbalsa 
and let the drippings cover the chickens! :msp_w00t: Now that's lerpin right there!


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Bucked up that gum and lowered the stump. Africa hot today:sweat:



We had a cold front come through...90's today! LOL!

HuskStihl- did you get any wind come in today? Around noon wind picked up to maybe nearly 20+...bad enough when pourin gas it was splattering out!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I cut back down in that area where the pics came from the other day. I wish I could work 2moro, I cut my way to some super nice sweet gum, black gum, and red oaks. I should be high enough up the hill now that I can just fall straight down the hill and not stretch across that gap. If I can turn the lay to 1/4 down hill, I can fall most of the set in one swipe. Ya know...I cut some really nice hickory this week! You will not here me say that very often!
> 
> Oh heck I forgot to take a pic of an oak that I am not familiar with. I ran across it and passed it on first cut through thinking it was junk. On the second pass I bore checked it, seemed solid so I fell it. The bark is different, it was like it suckered all the way to the ground and then lost all the limbs and healed over. The tree was about 20" on the stump. The butt of the log showed birds eye looking deals where the sucker limbs went to the heart. I will have to see if I can find another one or take a pic of the stump. Definitely some type of oak I have never seen before.



how bout a pic of the hickory butt. lerpin?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I cut back down in that area where the pics came from the other day. I wish I could work 2moro, I cut my way to some super nice sweet gum, black gum, and red oaks. I should be high enough up the hill now that I can just fall straight down the hill and not stretch across that gap. If I can turn the lay to 1/4 down hill, I can fall most of the set in one swipe. Ya know...I cut some really nice hickory this week! You will not here me say that very often!
> 
> Oh heck I forgot to take a pic of an oak that I am not familiar with. I ran across it and passed it on first cut through thinking it was junk. On the second pass I bore checked it, seemed solid so I fell it. The bark is different, it was like it suckered all the way to the ground and then lost all the limbs and healed over. The tree was about 20" on the stump. The butt of the log showed birds eye looking deals where the sucker limbs went to the heart. I will have to see if I can find another one or take a pic of the stump. Definitely some type of oak I have never seen before.



white oak of some sort or red? if it started in an openin that would explain the pinny.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> how bout a pic of the hickory butt. lerpin?



Lerpin is gooood! LOL! {lair-pen}...jus so ya know! LOL!

I saw a few hickory mixed in with that set of sweet gum, I will take some pics of them Monday for ya. Mike, what kind of hickory do you guys have up there? Does it run good? We have pig nut hickory with some shag bark over in the swamps East of here. Those shag barks a pretty neat, I grew up around them in Kentucky, we used to strip some bark for bar-b-ques. I haven't ever cut one though, they grow nice and tall in the lowlands. Our hickory lumber is about the only lumber buyers want as #1, the rest goes as FAS.

I keep on thinking about that weird oak, going to have to take a clean slice off the stump and let you guys see if ya recognise it. It could be just sick er something...but I doubt it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

we got a couple different kinds, it all grows on sandy ground here. useually has a small hart and will grade well to the first limb then matt to 14". I thought shagbark n pignut were the same. its busty stuff here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

funny how a sliver of bark will hold the top on them buggers.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> white oak of some sort or red? if it started in an openin that would explain the pinny.



It kinda more like a post oak. It could be a pinn oak, but I havn't cut one of them that sized since last year. Best I remember though pinn oak has smaller "eyes", these were like the size of 1/2 dollars I think. Wood is real golden, post oak usually runs a green streak er two when grown out of rocks here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya got rock oak down there?


----------



## twochains

I have had some tough go arounds with hickory. They don't want to be manipulated much. I have wedged a very few away from fences. I have had more smaller hickory on steep ground set up the hill on me more than any other timber. 

Pig nut and shag bark aren't the same. Pig nut is slick , shags have long strips of bark "shagging" down. The nut on a shag bark is twice as big if not more.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya got rock oak down there?



rock oak?? Are you funnin? LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I have had some tough go arounds with hickory. They don't want to be manipulated much. I have wedged a very few away from fences. I have had more smaller hickory on steep ground set up the hill on me more than any other timber.
> 
> Pig nut and shag bark aren't the same. Pig nut is slick , shags have long strips of bark "shagging" down. The nut on a shag bark is twice as big if not more.



then we have both n both tall n straight most the time. nah, we got a very few rock oak. forrester says they in the white oak family but they look like a red. they are hard n stringy if ya split it, and they will bust on ya. they bring good money. they say there is more on the west shore where its more hilly.


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer, you all have those "burris oak"? They have that huge ass'd acorn with the frilly stuff around the husk? Only seen them near swamps but a friend of mine has like 50 planted near a spring in some rough ground. They seem to be doing well.


----------



## twochains

Good evening roberte! you been pounding nails today?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer, you all have those "burris oak"? They have that huge ass'd acorn with the frilly stuff around the husk? Only seen them near swamps but a friend of mine has like 50 planted near a spring in some rough ground. They seem to be doing well.



they plant them sometimes, they not native. chestnut white oak has huge leaves n acorns and the lumber is rot resistant.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Good evening roberte! you been pounding nails today?



I'm good how you doing tc.
Day off, so that means, go get tires for the crummy. G :censored:note. Ouch.
Then went out on a friends boat for salmon.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I'm good how you doing tc.
> Day off, so that means, go get tires for the crummy. G :censored:note. Ouch.
> Then went out on a friends boat for salmon.



the fishin sounds like fun. tires are high.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> the fishin sounds like fun. tires are high.



Well something was high... But tires on a Ford diesel crummy x4....


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I'm good how you doing tc.
> Day off, so that means, go get tires for the crummy. G :censored:note. Ouch.
> Then went out on a friends boat for salmon.



How was the fishing? Are you a fly fisherman? What is your favorite way to prepare your salmon?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> How was the fishing? Are you a fly fisherman? What is your favorite way to prepare your salmon?



Mine is gutting it then cooking it lol......I no like sushi lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Mine is gutting it then cooking it lol......I no like sushi lol



that why the good lord give us far


----------



## HuskStihl

I was at TSC this afternoon, and noticed a cheap (hecho en Mexico) 6lb sledge. I was pounding a bunch in the past two days with the 3.5 axe, and wound up buying the sledge. I was thinking a 24" stubby 6 pounder would be cool. What length would u guys go with?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that why the good lord give us far



well he gave me a zippo ifn that counts lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I was at TSC this afternoon, and noticed a cheap (hecho en Mexico) 6lb sledge. I was pounding a bunch in the past two days with the 3.5 axe, and wound up buying the sledge. I was thinking a 24" stubby 6 pounder would be cool. What length would u guys go with?



my pounding axe is on a custom made 28"


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> How was the fishing? Are you a fly fisherman? What is your favorite way to prepare your salmon?



No fish today.
Flys no.
Cedar plank or the smoker


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> No fish today.
> Flys no.
> Cedar plank or the smoker



I know ya a smoker .......but going after salmon with a cedar plank might explain why ta didn't catch nothing lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

guess it depends on hight and personal preference. if ya over shoot ya target a lot prolly shortin the handle will help. if ya find yerself choked up on the handle a lot it prolly to long. ya haf to experiment to find the length ya like.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 302483


Ok self portrait.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess it depends on hight and personal preference. if ya over shoot ya target a lot prolly shortin the handle will help. if ya find yerself choked up on the handle a lot it prolly to long. ya haf to experiment to find the length ya like.



either that or glasses may be required lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> View attachment 302483
> 
> 
> Ok self portrait.



ha i beat ya in the hair dept lol.........your tash bigger tho lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ha i beat ya in the hair dept lol.........your tash bigger tho lol



Germany over my shoulder too, 660 tc.:msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Germany over my shoulder too, 660 tc.:msp_razz:



hey I beat ya there lol mine swedish and 2100


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, hello Robert. ya'll se my ugly mug one of these days. it is cool to know what the person ya talkin to looks like.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, hello Robert. ya'll se my ugly mug one of these days. it is cool to know what the person ya talkin to looks like.



hope ya got a moustashe .......ifn not grow one lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> hope ya got a moustashe .......ifn not grow one lol



funny thing is I had one since high school till last year.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Germany over my shoulder too, 660 tc.:msp_razz:




I haven't got it yet! We had another discussion about the saw today. I guess he just paid a yearly bundle payment of $75,000 and he is trying to get his heart rate back down! :hmm3grin2orange:

Braces and boots??


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> View attachment 302483
> 
> 
> Ok self portrait.



Ya look like a poor mans version of Paul Sr. On OCC. You guys all look quite a bit manlier than me I was asking about a stubby sledge. TS how long is your sledge. At six lbs I won't need a lot of speed. I haven't used an axe to actually chop anything in several years, and figured a stubby sledge may be better for bucking and driving wedges from one knee


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> funny thing is I had one since high school till last year.



lol well start growin it again lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I haven't got it yet! We had another discussion about the saw today. I guess he just paid a yearly bundle payment of $75,000 and he is trying to get his heart rate back down! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Braces and boots??



All valid.
But you gotta spend it make it. Keep pushing it. You really should roll out with a couple saws.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Ya look like a poor mans version of Paul Sr. On OCC. You guys all look quite a bit manlier than me I was asking about a stubby sledge. TS how long is your sledge. At six lbs I won't need a lot of speed. I haven't used an axe to actually chop anything in several years, and figured a stubby sledge may be better for bucking and driving wedges from one knee



jon ya have to look more refined lol..........If any of us walked into your hospital we'd scare the patients lol........anyhow trees don't care what we look like ......they juss try to get us from time to time .....prolly payback for killing one of their relatives lol


a pounding ax is handy jon .......it a lot more use when working on trees than a sledge imo........generally tho I kinda use the saw to fall things me being lazy that way lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Ya look like a poor mans version of Paul Sr. On OCC. You guys all look quite a bit manlier than me I was asking about a stubby sledge. TS how long is your sledge. At six lbs I won't need a lot of speed. I haven't used an axe to actually chop anything in several years, and figured a stubby sledge may be better for bucking and driving wedges from one knee



I use an 8# n cut the handle to 24". I never on a knee tho, squat normally so I can git away if I need to. the heavy driver works well with the heavy tops n shorter stems I get into. by the way I've tried a lot of wedges, k&h and stihl seem to take a beating well.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> All valid.
> But you gotta spend it make it. Keep pushing it. You really should roll out with a couple saws.



that really is a good point there bro......ifn one saw goes down ya can keep going .......also ifn ya pinch it lol then well ya get the idea lol


----------



## bustedup

Jon in regards to wedges ya are aware that ifn ya need a wee bit more lift that ya can stack em .....prolly you are and know of the diff tapers etc


----------



## treeslayer2003

I love those 10" triple tapers. they will lift.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> that really is a good point there bro......ifn one saw goes down ya can keep going .......also ifn ya pinch it lol then well ya get the idea lol



The old timer I had the privelege packing for rolled with four saws. I will go out with two or three.
Getting another saw is way easier than filing in the field or Wat busted said.


----------



## bustedup

suppose might add pack spare chains too


----------



## treeslayer2003

honestly I jus file 2 saws once a day.


----------



## bustedup

guess it depends what ya cutting .....how much and ifn ya either hit something or clip the dirt (of course I never do that lol)


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> suppose might add pack spare chains too



There are 5 chains in the crummy right now...
But who doesn't


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> There are 5 chains in the crummy right now...
> But who doesn't



you'd be surprised lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

some of ya prolly do a lot of bucking, mostly we haul tree length. if clean out the crummy I bet it a 5 gallon bucket of ol chains.


----------



## bustedup

Here I gotta buck everything as none goes for saw logs ......it only the the nasty awkward ones I get to do lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> The old timer I had the privelege packing for rolled with four saws. I will go out with two or three.
> Getting another saw is way easier than filing in the field or Wat busted said.



I have (2) 46 I carry. Obviously leave one in the truck. Did you say you don't file in the field? What what? I ain't packing out to file my chain. I carry a spare loop if I rock my chain but other than that I touch up every 2nd tank regardless.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I have (2) 46 I carry. Obviously leave one in the truck. Did you say you don't file in the field? What what? I ain't packing out to file my chain. I carry a spare loop if I rock my chain but other than that I touch up every 2nd tank regardless.



No I don't file outside. Change chain, sure maybe sometimes, jus:msp_razz:t that good


----------



## twochains

twochains down..... I was kinda in a fight for my life last night while posting my last couple messages....couldn't even tell could ya?! 

I have had asthma since 9 years old. Lost my health insurance...they didn't cover my lungs anyway. Been off my meds for 2 months suffering it out waking up choking around 1 or 2 am every single night. Yesterday evening something pushed it over the edge like a boat anchor and 300ft chain thrown over a bluff. I fought and lost. Wife rushed me to the ER and I had to get treatments and a shot...I probably cost me half of my weeks earnings for the family. My wife won't even talk to me she is so upset. The ER doctor was even upset at me thinking I could just get off asthma meds when I am a Level 3 asthma patient. I am more healthy than 98% of anybody you know, I have learned how to breathe and my activity level is threw the roof. Nights are what get me. My sinuses drain into my lungs and give the affect of breathing through jelly! It can get pretty scarey when you oxygen levels start dropping and your lips and face start getting numb. I have to get up and cough out the phlem for and try to relax , this is every night scenario for me. Ever seen me on here late late at night...thats why.

I already knew my situation but the Doctor set down and explained further. The problem for me isn't the asthma because with the proper meds Advair 250/50, my asthma is more then well under control. The problem is that I have to purchase all my Advair "out of country" ie. Canada, New Zealand, India. If my family Doctor won't right me a script w/o coming in...then it throws off the balance of waiting a couple weeks for the meds to clear Customs entering the States. And I don't go to hospitals very damn often. So, I decided to be "tough guy" and fight it, just drop the asthma meds and save some money for a bit. I unfortunately lost the battle, and that doesn't happen for me very often. WOW I am an idiot! What seemed righteous and logical ended up with me loosing alot of money last night ...

All well now pip pip cherrio! :censored:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Ya look like a poor mans version of Paul Sr. On OCC. You guys all look quite a bit manlier than me:c
> 
> ry: I was asking about a stubby sledge. TS how long is your sledge. At six lbs I won't need a lot of speed. I haven't used an axe to actually chop anything in several years, and figured a stubby sledge may be better for bucking and driving wedges from one knee



Paul Sr.... :censored:

Now what did I f:censored: do with my mother f:censored: 2.5 lb axe, god f:censored: d:censored:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> some of ya prolly do a lot of bucking, mostly we haul tree length. if clean out the crummy I bet it a 5 gallon bucket of ol chains.



Next rain storm take a shovel to the crummy and drop all the crap at the slash pile....


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> hope ya got a moustashe .......ifn not grow one lol



5 o'clock stash for me on top of 5 inches of flaming red goodness with dark hair! People always are like...how the hell is yer goat-tee so damn red and yer hair grows almost black?? My Granny on my Mother's side said it's 3rd gen red head er something silly. They were dark skinned auburn haired people.


----------



## roberte

Dude I hear you on the doctor, and I am insured. One of the mess I was taking was dropped off the insurance co. Approved list. So I must be better. 
I'm with you on the asthma, but I'm not near bad off as you.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Ya look like a poor mans version of Paul Sr. On OCC. You guys all look quite a bit manlier than me I was asking about a stubby sledge. TS how long is your sledge. At six lbs I won't need a lot of speed. I haven't used an axe to actually chop anything in several years, and figured a stubby sledge may be better for bucking and driving wedges from one knee



Oh No He Didn't.... ya need a lighter roberte??  

Paul Sr. OMG... I think I would use 4 ropes and 4 horses tied off at hands and feet...throw firecrackers in the mix :msp_thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> 5 o'clock stash for me on top of 5 inches of flaming red goodness with dark hair! People always are like...how the hell is yer goat-tee so damn red and yer hair grows almost black?? My Granny on my Mother's side said it's 3rd gen red head er something silly. They were dark skinned auburn haired people.



All my brown hair is becoming salt and pepper, but I still have hair under that blue hat. I just buzz it high and tight.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, same here, high and tight. I have shaved my head since I was 19. I went 3 years shaving with a razor...braces and boots...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Oh No He Didn't.... ya need a lighter roberte??
> 
> Paul Sr. OMG... I think I would use 4 ropes and 4 horses tied off at hands and feet...throw firecrackers in the mix :msp_thumbup: opcorn:



Got plenty of lighters, but no. I'll assume for a minute, that husk was being coomplementary .
Paul Sr wishes he could drop a humbolt as smooth as me.
As for the sloping backcut, I'm guessing he's got that covered.

Do you suppose Dr husk rolls with a team like house....

Whiteboard, sharpie, hemostat....


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yeh, same here, high and tight. I have shaved my head since I was 19. I went 3 years shaving with a razor...braces and boots...



Well I don't go that far.


----------



## treeslayer2003

clint, i'm not insured either, I know they stuff goin on but my health seems secondary? we think we are iron but we not. i'm sorry to hear what happened buddy. ya know we gonna pay a fine this year right?


----------



## treeslayer2003

I jus clip whats left up top 1/8 all over, I ain't never gonna win no beuty prize no way.


----------



## roberte

Speaking of hair, were is that Scot at, shearing sheep for his next kilt...


----------



## twochains

What do ya mean a fine? Are ya talking Obumble Care? Or getting my meds from other countries?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What do ya mean a fine? Are ya talking Obumble Care? Or getting my meds from other countries?



obamacare, as I understand it we gonna pay a fine at tax time cuz no proof of insurance. do they really think we ain't got it by choice? last I checked it was gonna be close to 1500 a month. who can afford that? may as well jus pay the fine.


----------



## twochains

Insurance companies are telling me to wait because we aren't going to have a choice come next year. I went to see about some coverage and was Pro rated to $200 a month, no lung coverage, and the plan wouldn't come into affect for 12 months. It's like really? They nailed me fro a wreck I had racing where I was flash knocked out for a bit and had to get a cat scan. They called it a brain injury...I was only out for like 10 seconds...obviously I never told them about the time I wrecked and was out for 2 1/2 minutes or the time a dumb ass'd security guard "flap jacked" me in the temple area! LOL!  He did a good job of it, I was wooosy for the rest of the night! LUULZ!


----------



## treeslayer2003

200 could be doable, I have doubts tho. did ya tell um what ya do? some laffed when I did.


----------



## twochains

I lied and said I was a timber consultant. That way if I do get smashed and have a saw in my hand I can just say I was consulting the tree. :rolleyes2:

Yeh, no, $200 ain't bad...however it doesn't cover the only thing besides tick fever and broken arm that I have ever needed their services for. So it's like wtf am I paying for? The only meds I ever get aren't covered.


----------



## treeslayer2003

it's just another racket man. tick fever? I can't believe I never had any tick desieses. I have had thousands on me over the years, funny thing is if one gets on me now its almost always dead when I find it. too much limes for um to handle? ya got deer ticks there right?


----------



## roberte

There is time coming, IMHO, that employers will offer employees,
Here is the full wage/salary but health is on you

Or

A stipend and health coverage

But you don't get both.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> There is time coming, IMHO, that employers will offer employees,
> Here is the full wage/salary but health is on you
> 
> Or
> 
> A stipend and health coverage
> 
> But you don't get both.



I suspect it will become so expensive they won't be able to. and or a lot of small business will jus quit.


----------



## twochains

Yeh I got tick fever when I turned 30. I was cutting cedar full time and building fence on my property. I have always had bad headaches so I let this one go for a straight week til I couldn't take it due to my brain was swelling out my brain stem... went to the ER and after having a spinal tap, I was given a room and pretty nurses for a full week! LOL! I was sick sick...family was around then and people were coming to give their reguards...Hell I wasn't dead!... :msp_scared: 

Lol! That was the last time I ever saw my Mother...9 years ago, don't even know what State she is in or if she is alive! 



Yeh, we have every typ of tick known to the Modern World. Deer, bear, speck back... gotta love the babies, and they have just hatched! Yeah!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeh I got tick fever when I turned 30. I was cutting cedar full time and building fence on my property. I have always had bad headaches so I let this one go for a straight week til I couldn't take it due to my brain was swelling out my brain stem... went to the ER and after having a spinal tap, I was given a room and pretty nurses for a full week! LOL! I was sick sick...family was around then and people were coming to give their reguards...Hell I wasn't dead!... :msp_scared:
> 
> Lol! That was the last time I ever saw my Mother...9 years ago, don't even know what State she is in or if she is alive!



dam!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I suspect it will become so expensive they won't be able to. and or a lot of small business will jus quit.



Small business won't go away, but they will part of the underground economy.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Small business won't go away, but they will part of the underground economy.



underground economy, wonder how I could fit in that?
pst, hey buddy, wanna buy some logs?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> underground economy, wonder how I could fit in that?
> pst, hey buddy, wanna buy some logs?



Even legitimate businesses do it shady sometimes.
Not the selling of the logs, etc. 
But paying people....
How do you think I have survived the last almost four years...

Aledgedly....


----------



## twochains

slayer- here is how I fit in...
The crew I cut for is a "falsetto mech crew", meaning they hire a "shadow soldier" to cut and pay him under the table 100%. They have a non functioning de-limber and a Hydro Ax parked at each site. Then insurance coverage is down to a minimal being as there are no chainsaw hands on site. See...I'm invisible


----------



## bustedup

Eh I don't shear sheep lol or anything else with em lol......that the welsh and aussies lol.


I'll stick with the long locks ......keeps my neck warm as far as shaving hmmmmmm well use a straight razor.


Healthcare oh hop topic lol........we got health Ins stateside. Here contrary to all belief it not free lol .....We pay NI which if ya employed or unemployed comes off at source if ya self employed then ya pay it monthly ya self (it also goes towards other things too lol) works out not much diff than US health Insurance


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> twochains down..... I was kinda in a fight for my life last night while posting my last couple messages....couldn't even tell could ya?!
> 
> I have had asthma since 9 years old. Lost my health insurance...they didn't cover my lungs anyway. Been off my meds for 2 months suffering it out waking up choking around 1 or 2 am every single night. Yesterday evening something pushed it over the edge like a boat anchor and 300ft chain thrown over a bluff. I fought and lost. Wife rushed me to the ER and I had to get treatments and a shot...I probably cost me half of my weeks earnings for the family. My wife won't even talk to me she is so upset. The ER doctor was even upset at me thinking I could just get off asthma meds when I am a Level 3 asthma patient. I am more healthy than 98% of anybody you know, I have learned how to breathe and my activity level is threw the roof. Nights are what get me. My sinuses drain into my lungs and give the affect of breathing through jelly! It can get pretty scarey when you oxygen levels start dropping and your lips and face start getting numb. I have to get up and cough out the phlem for and try to relax , this is every night scenario for me. Ever seen me on here late late at night...thats why.
> 
> I already knew my situation but the Doctor set down and explained further. The problem for me isn't the asthma because with the proper meds Advair 250/50, my asthma is more then well under control. The problem is that I have to purchase all my Advair "out of country" ie. Canada, New Zealand, India. If my family Doctor won't right me a script w/o coming in...then it throws off the balance of waiting a couple weeks for the meds to clear Customs entering the States. And I don't go to hospitals very damn often. So, I decided to be "tough guy" and fight it, just drop the asthma meds and save some money for a bit. I unfortunately lost the battle, and that doesn't happen for me very often. WOW I am an idiot! What seemed righteous and logical ended up with me loosing alot of money last night ...
> 
> All well now pip pip cherrio! :censored:



Clint, you need to always keep 20mg prednisone tablets at home. Hopefully your doctor will prescribe them. When the #### starts to hit the fan, they can keep you out of the ER. They are *not* a daily use medication, but twice a day for 3-4 days no more than 3-4 times a year is fine. They're also dirt cheap. You should also invest in a home nebulizer. They are usually pretty cheap, and the good news, you can get generic albuterol for them (generic inhalers don't really exist anymore). Pulmicort also went generic, but it may be some time before available. If you had a bottle of prednisone and a nebulizer with some albuterol (total cost less than 100 bucks, you'd likely never need the ER again, assuming you can usually stay on the advair.
Good luck,
jon


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Clint, you need to always keep 20mg prednisone tablets at home. Hopefully your doctor will prescribe them. When the #### starts to hit the fan, they can keep you out of the ER. They are *not* a daily use medication, but twice a day for 3-4 days no more than 3-4 times a year is fine. They're also dirt cheap. You should also invest in a home nebulizer. They are usually pretty cheap, and the good news, you can get generic albuterol for them (generic inhalers don't really exist anymore). Pulmicort also went generic, but it may be some time before available. If you had a bottle of prednisone and a nebulizer with some albuterol (total cost less than 100 bucks, you'd likely never need the ER again, assuming you can usually stay on the advair.
> Good luck,
> jon



great post Jon........now Clint you listen to this .......your not indestructable young man and you can't do your dream job without ya health 


Think to the future and take care of ya self


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> I use an 8# n cut the handle to 24". I never on a knee tho, squat normally so I can git away if I need to. the heavy driver works well with the heavy tops n shorter stems I get into. by the way I've tried a lot of wedges, k&h and stihl seem to take a beating well.





bustedup said:


> Jon in regards to wedges ya are aware that ifn ya need a wee bit more lift that ya can stack em .....prolly you are and know of the diff tapers etc





treeslayer2003 said:


> I love those 10" triple tapers. they will lift.



I picked up a 12" hardhead on TB's advice, and it drives really well. Problem is it will chew through your handle if you have bad aim. I'm gonna trim the 6lb sledge to about 24" and try driving wedges with it.
I usually keep a spare bar with a sharp chain taped in it for quick changes if dull or pinched


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I picked up a 12" hardhead on TB's advice, and it drives really well. Problem is it will chew through your handle if you have bad aim. I'm gonna trim the 6lb sledge to about 24" and try driving wedges with it.
> I usually keep a spare bar with a sharp chain taped in it for quick changes if dull or pinched



Bro ......ya need to get a few wedges of diff sizes.


If your having to really beat the crap outta wedges to get the stick over then (ok it does happen) I'd suggest there something else not quite right. For example size of hinge wood, if faced properly, if ya got a step really tightly wedged in and if ya back cut sloping. 


Ya have to be careful driving wedges that you don't drive it straight thru the hinge.


Wedges are a great tool and can help ya out and redistribute weight, help commit a stick to the face (thereby the lay) but don't rely on them as the sole way to get a stick over ....... reading the stick, lean, weight distribution, limb distribution, proper saw skill, face, hinge and back cut ......in essence good stump technique are more important


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Bro ......ya need to get a few wedges of diff sizes.
> 
> 
> If your having to really beat the crap outta wedges to get the stick over then (ok it does happen) I'd suggest there something else not quite right. For example size of hinge wood, if faced properly, if ya got a step really tightly wedged in and if ya back cut sloping.
> 
> 
> Ya have to be careful driving wedges that you don't drive it straight thru the hinge.
> 
> 
> Wedges are a great tool and can help ya out and redistribute weight, help commit a stick to the face (thereby the lay) but don't rely on them as the sole way to get a stick over ....... reading the stick, lean, weight distribution, limb distribution, proper saw skill, face, hinge and back cut ......in essence good stump technique are more important



I've got three 8" one 10" and two 12". Don't get me wrong, I really don't like beating wedges. The last tree I did was backleaning from it's intended lay, and I am not good enough to swing a tree 180 degrees. The DBH was 24" and I lifted it using both 12" wedges. It was fun watching the top move. 100 foot tree, lifted an inch and a half at the stump, probably moved the top six feet or so with the wedges. I generally only use them on trees that might or definitely will sit back. Usually I just put in a face (maybe fance, maybe not. With my skill I'm not sure if it matters) make a backcut and hope what I did worked. I do have a big oak snag the last hurricane blew the top off of to fall, and that will definitely be a wedge paradise


----------



## bustedup

when you say snag do ya mean dead???


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think he means a stob.


----------



## roberte

Gonna make some potato wedges later....


----------



## mdavlee

I made a couple stumps today in the front yard. Here's the video from the smaller one. I didn't think about a video of the first one until it was too late. Oh well don't laugh at me too hard. opcorn:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PfAjdSmOo5A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## twochains

Ain't nobody gonna laugh at you here! If they do...

Hank Williams III Hellbilly Joker (Go **** You) - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

you done ok, more hinge than i'd like to see but since you cutting a yard tree that don't matter.
good job!


----------



## twochains

I wish I had a saw that sounded that good! Hopefully you will be getting one of mine pretty soon! Good job mdavlee! Thanks for sharing! Don't be a stranger. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> when you say snag do ya mean dead???





treeslayer2003 said:


> I think he means a stob.



It's a red oak, maybe 35-40 dbh. About 30 ft high. After the top blew off it suckered and tried to survive, but died last year when it got really dry. I call things without a top snags, but that appears to be incorrect.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> It's a red oak, maybe 35-40 dbh. About 30 ft high. After the top blew off it suckered and tried to survive, but died last year when it got really dry. I call things without a top snags, but that appears to be incorrect.



In my world a snag generic, w upith or without top, dead standing or dead f:censored: up


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I made a couple stumps today in the front yard. Here's the video from the smaller one. I didn't think about a video of the first one until it was too late. Oh well don't laugh at me too hard. opcorn:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PfAjdSmOo5A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



You've seen my stuff. The only time I laughed at someone else with a saw was during Bobs fast motion bar pinching video! I usually look like I am just about to have a panic attack, so I was jealous of how orderly and prepared you looked. Also you can match cuts, which i find impossible! Ida made a bigger face (using 7 different cuts and about 15 minutes!), started the backcut (unintentionally sloping), put in one wedge, and cut until it went. That's assuming it wasn't back-leaning, which I didn't think it was by how gently you were pounding the wedges. I agree that 372? sounded ill-tempered, and we would enjoy it if you debased yourself hanging around here


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I made a couple stumps today in the front yard. Here's the video from the smaller one. I didn't think about a video of the first one until it was too late. Oh well don't laugh at me too hard. opcorn:



Oh another thing, and my wife frequently tells me it's not always about me, but until Bob creates my Falling 101 forum, I really benefit from the thought process which goes into falling if you have the time to analyze what you did.

Thx,jon


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Wonder if he'll get grits lol


no...ok let me rephrase that...HELL no


treeslayer2003 said:


> I like to be watchin when he takes the first bite.


No you wouldn't....lol


Im back home. Left Auburn at 8:45 pm and rolled into Lakewood NY at 1 pm today. then crashed for a few hours. Way to much to catch up on here I see. I got some pics and will post them up later.


----------



## twochains

Glad you made it home safe! Yeh, catch up and tell us of yer travels. Post some pics! opcorn: LOL!


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Oh another thing, and my wife frequently tells me it's not always about me, but until Bob creates my Falling 101 forum, I really benefit from the thought process which goes into falling if you have the time to analyze what you did.
> 
> Thx,jon



The top was leaning 3-4' back. Elm is tough and stringy and I didn't need quite as much hinge but being 30' from my house I didn't want to cut through it. The 372 has some work done to it and has out cut a few stock 90 cc saws. I wish I had picked a better chain. It pissed me off that it was so grabby. Full skip square that cut pretty good but in that hard elm it was too grabby. The sycamore beside it was a lot softer and the chain wasn't grabby in it. It went smoother than that one did and I wish I had took video of it also.


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> I made a couple stumps today in the front yard. Here's the video from the smaller one. I didn't think about a video of the first one until it was too late. Oh well don't laugh at me too hard. opcorn:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/PfAjdSmOo5A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



good job no rushing job done ........cool bro


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> It's a red oak, maybe 35-40 dbh. About 30 ft high. After the top blew off it suckered and tried to survive, but died last year when it got really dry. I call things without a top snags, but that appears to be incorrect.



Juss be careful bro dead sticks don't behave like live ones


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## roberte

What neighborhood is that randymac?


----------



## RandyMac

Red truck is Sonoma County, California
The blue is in Washington State, that is Mount St. Helens in the background.


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


>



1 what the heck did they load with? and 2 what ya think the dot would say bout that second one today?


----------



## bitzer

Jesus Clint take care of yourself. Anyway I've cut a #### ton of bur oak. I've cut red oak like your talkin with all the bumps. White oak too for that matter. I've also cut a lot of shagbark and bitternut hickory. The bitternut has a smooth bark when young and looks very similar to an ash when older. Typically tall and straight with just a top.

Great pics Randy!


----------



## roberte

Ok randymac followup ?
Look that was before st helens blew?
Did you get in on the clean up of it afterwards?


----------



## northmanlogging

On the subject of mug shots:

If I where to post a picture of my face you would think I was a hippie... long hair, beard, mischevious eyes... Haven't combed my hair since monday?... maybe wednesday... but I do shower most days.

Was in portland OR couple few whiles back... stumbling around down town got stopped by a very nice young man with dreadlocks handing out flyers for "preserving Crater Lake"... pretty sure he thought I was one of his kind... hilarious...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> On the subject of mug shots:
> 
> If I where to post a picture of my face you would think I was a hippie... long hair, beard, mischevious eyes... Haven't combed my hair since monday?... maybe wednesday... but I do shower most days.
> 
> Was in portland OR couple few whiles back... stumbling around down town got stopped by a very nice young man with dreadlocks handing out flyers for "preserving Crater Lake"... pretty sure he thought I was one of his kind... hilarious...



Wat do you gotta lose, no one here is gonna ride you.


----------



## northmanlogging

dignity? and stuff...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> dignity? and stuff...



Well then there's that.


----------



## jrcat

This is the rig I took down to Alabama. Its a 2004 Pete 379 with a 550hp Cat and an 18 spd and a 2011 MAC walking floor.

View attachment 302683
View attachment 302684


----------



## jrcat

This is my view for the entire trip down... At least traffic wasnt bad untill we hit Atlanta.. Then is was brutal hot 90 degrees outside and probably 100 in the cab. The A/C decided to quit around Charlotte. And just an added pic for the last one. I like Pete's .. I took my road test in one.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> This is the rig I took down to Alabama. Its a 2004 Pete 379 with a 550hp Cat and an 18 spd and a 2011 MAC walking floor.
> 
> View attachment 302683
> View attachment 302684



Prius would have been more economical


----------



## jrcat

And here is the infamous model 30 Morbark. It has a special disc in it with only 2 knives and the feed rate is speed up to 190 fpm. It has a V12 model C27 Cat engine running at 1050hp, sucking fuel at 37 gallons per minute running at full load. With the configuration of the machine it makes a 3"x3"x1" chip, which is used for metallurgical purposes. I hope the old boss mans contract down there turns out for him. 


View attachment 302688
View attachment 302689
View attachment 302690
View attachment 302691


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Prius would have been more economical



Yes but not as fun and a prius cant haul 32 ton of wood chips lol. It cost roughly $1000 in fuel to get it there.


----------



## jrcat

tramp bushler said:


> Just from an Alaskan's pov. Aren't words like Hot and Alabama synonyms. :sweat3:


Them guys down there dont even sweat.. I was talkin to this guy and was about to stroke out and he was just fine lol.


twochains said:


> Grits are my fav food! Breakfast grits 2 ways
> 
> 1) tons of butter and sugar
> 2) grits and some stout ass'd "REAL" red eye gravy
> 
> Dinner grits one way
> 
> 1) lots of butter and about a 1/4 inch of black pepper floating on the melted butter!!!
> 
> mmmmm.... hungry!


Sounds like a bowl of peppered puke


bustedup said:


> LOL was meaning other GRITS lol


What is other grits?


bustedup said:


> Ya never know lol the Bamma drawl is nice


Cant decipher it.. unless they ask ifin I want some grits. Then I just puke in reply


roberte said:


> View attachment 302483
> 
> 
> Ok self portrait.


I'm scared


treeslayer2003 said:


> some of ya prolly do a lot of bucking, mostly we haul tree length. if clean out the crummy I bet it a 5 gallon bucket of ol chains.


Yay for scrap iron


roberte said:


> Paul Sr.... :censored:
> 
> Now what did I f:censored: do with my mother f:censored: 2.5 lb axe, god f:censored: d:censored:


Easy does it Paul er tiger er ah sport or is it champ? lol


----------



## jrcat

Ok finally caught up... I think.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Ok finally caught up... I think.



Easy there tiger.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> And here is the infamous model 30 Morbark. It has a special disc in it with only 2 knives and the feed rate is speed up to 190 fpm. It has a V12 model C27 Cat engine running at 1050hp, sucking fuel at 37 gallons per minute running at full load. With the configuration of the machine it makes a 3"x3"x1" chip, which is used for metallurgical purposes. I hope the old boss mans contract down there turns out for him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 302688
> View attachment 302689
> View attachment 302690
> View attachment 302691



At that rate of fuel burn, it wouldn't take too many minutes to make chips non profitable it seems. How long to fill a trailer? 45 mins?


----------



## twochains

I was setting in the woods this morning waiting for daylight to break, trying to figure out how to record forest noises! LOL! No really though, the birds start waking up, critters rustling in the leaves...hope it ain't snakes! :hmm3grin2orange: Believe me when I say I was sitting on cleared dirt...already killed too many damn copperheads to be sitting in leaf litter!  Does everybody have "whipper-whills" or Night Hawks? I been running up on them in the day time sitting on the ground. Heck they will let you get like 10ft from them and then just fly 10 ft away.


----------



## twochains

mmmmm..... Looking pretty good! Boston butt steaks and stuffed jalepenos wrapped in bacon! yummmm!


View attachment 302763


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> At that rate of fuel burn, it wouldn't take too many minutes to make chips non profitable it seems. How long to fill a trailer? 45 mins?



At a rate of 400 tons an hour it doesn't take long to stuff 32 ton in a 48' walking floor. Fastest time we had was 7 minutes flat with the wood staged properly. That 0.63. Gallons per minute and 6.66 tons per minute that's very efficient in my book.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, that's jamming some material through there for sure!


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, whiporwills here. that's a big chipper. great i'm hungry again.


----------



## jrcat

Why is there always someone wanting to show pictures of food lol. Damn TC that looks good. I'll have mine on the rare side, 2 of the wrapped jalepeno's and a side of mac salad.. oh and a baked potato.


----------



## jrcat

Yeah slayer that is a big chipper it wieghs in at 82,000 by itself. It sounds like a helicopter when chipping.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Yeah slayer that is a big chipper it wieghs in at 82,000 by itself. It sounds like a helicopter when chipping.



And I'm sure a lot of "problems" can be solved in the chute of that thing too.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Why is there always someone wanting to show pictures of food lol. Damn TC that looks good. I'll have mine on the rare side, 2 of the wrapped jalepeno's and a side of mac salad.. oh and a baked potato.



I'll take mine without the sides, instead a couple corn tortillas and some jw coffee.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> And I'm sure a lot of "problems" can be solved in the chute of that thing too.


Hahahhaaa that's awesome.It always seemed to be the joke.


roberte said:


> I'll take mine without the sides, instead a couple corn tortillas and some jw coffee.



I would just take the steak if that's all there was lol


----------



## twochains

Howdy men! Damn what a good day it was today! :msp_thumbup:

jrcat- years ago the cedar mill I worked for had a shavings planer with big rotating planer blades. Well there was an evening shift and an old man worked it along with who ever wanted extra money. One evening there was a woman working the other planer and I guess the old man was looking at her instead of paying attention to where he was sticking his hand... well his hand got chewed off passed his wrist! So next morning me and the rest of the sawmill crew showed up and the boss came down and told us what had happened. Then we were instructed to go into the hopper bin and search for pieces of his hand! The shavings were for turkey houses and the boss didn't want to risk the growers seeing a turkey running through the house with a finger sticking out it's mouth! LOL! Fortunately we didn't find anything more than just chunks! LOL!


----------



## twochains

OMG I'm a wood puss! I have got an infected callous! Talk about hurt! Fine when white knuckling a saw but when you try and open yer hand.... whoooo dang!

View attachment 302857
View attachment 302858


----------



## treeslayer2003

man, get ya some soft leather driving gloves. you will still have calloused hands, but not nearly as bad. they hot but maybe the mrs. let ya touch her with them hands again. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

Well boys, I got my first "paying" falling gig coming up next week. My neighbor has all sorts of ugly beetle killed pine on his property helping the infestation kill my trees. I'm gonna fall 'em and buck 'em up into 6' lengths, and he promises to pile them with his grapple and burn them. Case of Shiner Bock is the agreed price. No, Busted, I am not going to be careful, and I am not going to wear chaps:biggrin:. * I would also never do any work that would potentially take food off the table of any real tree guys.* I just know my neighbor is way too cheap to ever, in a million years, in any parallel universe, hire somebody to clean up the mess in his back acreage. He also didn't know chainsaw bars could be interchanged for different lengths, so it's actually probably safer if I do it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> OMG I'm a wood puss! I have got an infected callous! Talk about hurt! Fine when white knuckling a saw but when you try and open yer hand.... whoooo dang!
> 
> View attachment 302857
> View attachment 302858



TC, the proper medical term for what you have is a "boo-boo.":biggrin:
Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## twochains

SUHWEET! That should be pretty fun helping yer neighbor out! I havn't really cut much dead pine but ya really got to watch dead pine for shelling those limbs! They come off twice as easy as oak limbs! Have fun with it and get some vids for us! :msp_w00t:

Hey Husk, my vid got kicked and my Ol' lady had to restart uploading. Should be up later this evening I hope!


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> TC, the proper medical term for what you have is a "boo-boo.":biggrin:
> Hope it gets better soon!



I was gonna call the WAHmbulance but they prolly can't find me back here so far in the sticks! LOL! I need some merthiolate (sp)


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> OMG I'm a wood puss! I have got an infected callous! Talk about hurt! Fine when white knuckling a saw but when you try and open yer hand.... whoooo dang!
> 
> View attachment 302857
> View attachment 302858



Dude, your falling apart at the seams


----------



## twochains

LOL! I know right! I will be 40 July 11!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Well boys, I got my first "paying" falling gig coming up next week. My neighbor has all sorts of ugly beetle killed pine on his property helping the infestation kill my trees. I'm gonna fall 'em and buck 'em up into 6' lengths, and he promises to pile them with his grapple and burn them. Case of Shiner Bock is the agreed price. No, Busted, I am not going to be careful, and I am not going to wear chaps:biggrin:. * I would also never do any work that would potentially take food off the table of any real tree guys.* I just know my neighbor is way too cheap to ever, in a million years, in any parallel universe, hire somebody to clean up the mess in his back acreage. He also didn't know chainsaw bars could be interchanged for different lengths, so it's actually probably safer if I do it:hmm3grin2orange:



Wearing or not wearing chaps is a different forum.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I was gonna call the WAHmbulance but they prolly can't find me back here so far in the sticks! LOL! I need some merthiolate (sp)


 

Or a bar of lava, and spoonful of shut the f:censored: up .

Luv and kissses


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Or a bar of lava, and spoonful of shut the f:censored: up .
> 
> Luv and kissses



Dang Mr. Poopy Pants... why don't ya tell me how ya really feel! :msp_tongue:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! I know right! I will be 40 July 11!



Yeah dude , your old, all over after 40....
Now go grab some chokers


----------



## treeslayer2003

us ol fellers wear gloves


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Dang Mr. Poopy Pants... why don't ya tell me how ya really feel! :msp_tongue:



I did. Maybe you need a manicure. Heck I had my feet done.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't know how ya stand that. no body touchin my feet.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't know how ya stand that. no body touchin my feet.



As far as services to pay for that's right up there with, oh never mind.
Dude take the red pill. Expand your mind.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> us ol fellers wear gloves



...when its cold, maybe..


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya file with no gloves?


----------



## roberte

How are you dudes doing today.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> As far as services to pay for that's right up there with, oh never mind.
> Dude take the red pill. Expand your mind.



You must have eaten the brown acid... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I am sick of rain. we have lots of guests. hello guests


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya file with no gloves?



Yeh...I don't wear gloves til late late winter and then only in the mornings.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya file with no gloves?



No gloves when filing or on the saw for that matter, ok very rarely.
I'll put em on when mucking out. 
Just have thing about feeling the saw and gloves don't do it for me


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> How are you dudes doing today.



I'm fine...you ass hat! Ya got that house in the dry yet?


----------



## treeslayer2003

my fingers freeze in the winter. white finger?


----------



## treeslayer2003

neither one of ya never slipped and sliced yer knuckle? I cut mine to the bone in my 20s, gloves for me from then on.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I am sick of rain. we have lots of guests. hello guests



The fourth member must be a spy, Errrr, the moderator. Hey gologit :wink2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> The fourth member must be a spy, Errrr, the moderator. Hey gologit :wink2:



ssshhh! he leaves when ya do that, I think its randy tho.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'm fine...you ass hat! Ya got that house in the dry yet?



Asshat, wow, that all you got :msp_tongue:

Yes, roof been going on the last two days, Windows and doors in.


----------



## twochains

Do you have any new pics? Do you ever build log homes?

I edited... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> neither one of ya never slipped and sliced yer knuckle? I cut mine to the bone in my 20s, gloves for me from then on.




Framing and cutting timber are somewhat similar.
You gotta know going into it that,
1. It's a and e time.
2. That your going to get touched up and bleed a little, its upto each guy to control what degree.
3. Very few get away unscathed.


----------



## RandyMac

Falling Old Growth Redwood; Humboldt County CA 2002 - YouTube

Falling Old Growth Redwood. Humboldt County CA 2002 - YouTube


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> neither one of ya never slipped and sliced yer knuckle? I cut mine to the bone in my 20s, gloves for me from then on.



Never that bad. I been cut pretty bad setting bits in the circle saw though


----------



## roberte

View attachment 302872


twochains said:


> Do you have any new pics? Do you ever build log homes?
> 
> I edited... :msp_rolleyes:



Yes, I do


----------



## twochains

Looks GREAT! It really does! How many square feet did you say it was?

jrcat's in the house! Hows it goin' man?


----------



## roberte

Slayer, you called your shot, it is randymac, props to you.

Hey randy 

Yeah I know, go bump those knots


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Looks GREAT! It really does! How many square feet did you say it was?
> 
> jrcat's in the house! Hows it goin' man?



3284

Hey cat...


----------



## twochains

roberte, do you contract out the roofing? Or do you do that also?

Hey Randy! Ya got any chokers for roberte he's feelin' fiesty


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> roberte, do you contract out the roofing? Or do you do that also?



No, I don't, that crap is subed out.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> roberte, do you contract out the roofing? Or do you do that also?
> 
> Hey Randy! Ya got any chokers for roberte he's feelin' fiesty



If you think I'm afraid of some chokers , the battleship maybe


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey cat. yup I been sliced banged cut sawed, I try to limit that now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> If you think I'm afraid of some chokers , the battleship maybe



i'll hook chokers any day, I don't like water. yea, yea, I know where I live. prolly the only guy here can't swim. I don't like water.


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> Falling Old Growth Redwood; Humboldt County CA 2002 - YouTube
> 
> Falling Old Growth Redwood. Humboldt County CA 2002 - YouTube



Randy, what were they doing with that string line or tape pulling it out away from the tree with the cutter sitting there? Was the helicopter pulling the logs out?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'll hook chokers any day, I don't like water. yea, yea, I know where I live. prolly the only guy here can't swim. I don't like water.



Ya can't swim? I love swimming in the rivers here...except the closest one to me is cold as ####...stays 54* for the trout.


----------



## twochains

So....anybody know what the face on that OG is called and why I see it used in alot of the pics Randy posts?

Is that something used when a massive tree like that is going to have a jack under it?


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can't watch yt but in a lot of his pics it shows a block face. I think it's to keep the tree on the stump longer. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I think yer right. I remember now. Can you imagine falling a tree that massive?

roberte, you ever fall any OG?


----------



## treeslayer2003

76" the biggest I ever cut, poplar. I always thought the bigger ones easyer to fall than small ones.
they will go down, now getting um out and loaded, that's a different story.
old growth is a misnomer on this side, trees just don't live that long here. big ones just grew better than the smaller ones. I know there is old trees on the other side tho.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> 76" the biggest I ever cut, poplar. I always thought the bigger ones easyer to fall than small ones.
> they will go down, now getting um out and loaded, that's a different story.
> old growth is a misnomer on this side, trees just don't live that long here. big ones just grew better than the smaller ones. I know there is old trees on the other side tho.



That's BIG! How tall do poplar that size average? 

I have tall set of sticks to fall 2moro. I have to fall the pine out from the oak first.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Framing and cutting timber are somewhat similar.
> You gotta know going into it that,
> 1. It's a and e time.
> 2. That your going to get touched up and bleed a little, its upto each guy to control what degree.
> 3. Very few get away unscathed.



Same thing with tractors. Last time I pinched my hand getting an attachment on the pto shaft I didn't realize I was hurt (more than a boo-boo) until the blood started bubbling out of my glove and up my arm. Took several doses of superglue to make that quit.
Roberte are you the builder? Usually those guys are smooth talkin pretty boys (my wife is expensive, so I have experience with them).


----------



## jrcat

The things I miss for the FAM. You guys keep holding down the fort lol.


----------



## twochains

Talk to you men 2moro. You guys behave!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Same thing with tractors. Last time I pinched my hand getting an attachment on the pto shaft I didn't realize I was hurt (more than a boo-boo) until the blood started bubbling out of my glove and up my arm. Took several doses of superglue to make that quit.
> Roberte are you the builder? Usually those guys are smooth talkin pretty boys (my wife is expensive, so I have experience with them).



I posted my picture, do I look good to you?
If I do you need to go down the hall to optamology.
Your wife couldn't afford me... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> That's BIG! How tall do poplar that size average?
> 
> I have tall set of sticks to fall 2moro. I have to fall the pine out from the oak first.



poplar average 80-90 feet at 10" top, no matter how fat. that's around here any way. that's right, cut the pine out first so ya don't break it with the oak.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I posted my picture, do I look good to you?
> If I do you need to go down the hall to optamology.
> Your wife couldn't afford me... :msp_ohmy:



:msp_ohmy:...:msp_ohmy:...:msp_ohmy:..:msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac

Cody aka Greystoke





come back when you can do this.


----------



## northmanlogging

what no takers...

its times like that I wish I had a mac t instead of the old jackson... the macs have a ratchet suspension...


----------



## roberte

I'll give it a go


----------



## roberte

I'll give it a go


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> Cody aka Greystoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come back when you can do this.



I was about to reenact that on a smaller tree whilst using a pruning saw to prep it for the misery whip. 
But I went to the other side instead. I think my tummy would have hurt. My hardhat would stay on because my hair was sweaty. 

This isn't me cuz I was taking pictures of the boys.
View attachment 302899


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Cody aka Greystoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come back when you can do this.



That's in my Top Ten of favorite logging pictures.


----------



## redprospector

slowp said:


> This isn't me cuz I was taking pictures of the boys.
> View attachment 302899



Tell the guy on the near side of the log that if he's gonna' ride the saw...pick up his feet. :msp_laugh:

Andy


----------



## redprospector

Woop's, I just noticed that the guy on the other side was only using one hand too. If they both pick up their feet, the saw will probably stop. :msp_laugh:

Andy


----------



## HuskStihl

RandyMac said:


> Cody aka Greystoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come back when you can do this.



I guess schoolmarms *are*tricky.

I could totally do that... If we replaced the larger log with a Sausage link, the smaller log with scrambled eggs, the saw with a knife, and the mountainside with a booth at Denny's, I'd be all over it:jawdrop:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I guess schoolmarms *are*tricky.
> 
> I could totally do that... If we replaced the larger log with a Sausage link, the smaller log with scrambled eggs, the saw with a knife, and the mountainside with a booth at Denny's, I'd be all over it:jawdrop:



Dennys is bad for ya Doc.


----------



## jrcat

Good morning Roberte. Hows you? I finally took a pic of my ugly mug ...


----------



## slowp

redprospector said:


> Woop's, I just noticed that the guy on the other side was only using one hand too. If they both pick up their feet, the saw will probably stop. :msp_laugh:
> 
> Andy



Ummmm, we were told to use one arm. It makes it easier to keep the saw straight. We're not racing. The poor guy in the orange shirt didn't throw in a cooler long sleeve shirt. Later on, they decided that getting sucked dry by mosquitoes and scratched up was preferable to heat exhaustion so he was able to wear his t shirt.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good morning Roberte. Hows you? I finally took a pic of my ugly mug ...



I'm scared too...
Pleased to make introduction


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 303002
cat, there is a crack in the ear on this yoke and I don't have a better one. jus saw it, would you run it?


----------



## jrcat

this must be mug shot week. lol...I'd say more but I'm not flame proof or battle ship proof lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 303003

now ya can all be scared. camera fell apart after this.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 303002
> cat, there is a crack in the ear on this yoke and I don't have a better one. jus saw it, would you run it?



The pic is kinda blurry Slayer. Where is the crack located on that flange?


----------



## jrcat

Those yokes are steel. I would just groove out the crack bolt up a u joint to it and weld up the crack. The u joint will keep it from pulling.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> The pic is kinda blurry Slayer. Where is the crack located on that flange?



to the outside of the bolt hole. like the retainment ear is gonna break off. this seems to be a problem with these, have 3 with all the ears broke off. see all the load is on the bolts without the ears.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Those yokes are steel. I would just groove out the crack bolt up a u joint to it and weld up the crack. The u joint will keep it from pulling.



with the joint in ya won't be able to get to it


----------



## jrcat

I see it now. Not even with a mig? Man those things tend to make a mess when they cut loose.. driveshaft flinging around... beats the hell outta things lol. I dont know if I would run it or not. Its only a matter of time before SNAP.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I see it now. Not even with a mig? Man those things tend to make a mess when they cut loose.. driveshaft flinging around... beats the hell outta things lol. I dont know if I would run it or not. Its only a matter of time before SNAP.....



yup, that's what I was thinkin. spend more money. ain't like ya can slip down town n git one either. stupid thing is I gave a good one away a few years ago. ya know nice guy. I was about ready to finish this up to.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 303003
> 
> now ya can all be scared. camera fell apart after this.



No the camera went on to take a fuzzy pic of a u joint flange lol. Dont worry you only temporarily damaged the cams vision. lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

took the joint pic first lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, that's what I was thinkin. spend more money. ain't like ya can slip down town n git one either. stupid thing is I gave a good one away a few years ago. ya know nice guy. I was about ready to finish this up to.



Hmmm got a supplier for that part?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Hmmm got a supplier for that part?



not right off, the clark dealer I used to deal with in sc is gone. maybe Virginia dealer, gonna be high from a dealer.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> not right off, the clark dealer I used to deal with in sc is gone. maybe Virginia dealer, gonna be high from a dealer.



Is that an eaton axle?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Is that an eaton axle?



nope, clark. they make trans axle and winch


----------



## jrcat

I got nothin man. I know the ones on the timber jacks look identical. Just need to know shaft diameter and spline count.


----------



## treeslayer2003

seems I should have some more this stuff. have to kill some snakes n bees and ransack the parts trailer. why do I always have to go in there in the summer.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> seems I should have some more this stuff. have to kill some snakes n bees and ransack the parts trailer. why do I always have to go in there in the summer.



Because karma likes you lol. It could be snowing and blowing and minus 5 outside...


----------



## treeslayer2003

that would be great! no sweat, no bees no snakes, fresh cool air, yea, gimme that!


----------



## treeslayer2003

hows tc?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that would be great! no sweat, no bees no snakes, fresh cool air, yea, gimme that!



Open the door and throw in an insect fogger and some smoke bombs if its in there its dead lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Open the door and through on an insect fogger and some smoke bombs if its in there its dead lol



good idea.


----------



## twochains

Hey there Men! You fellas doin' a hundred? Mike, I got some tree candy pics for to put up later!


----------



## jrcat

I once had the same idea for my ex whoaa... lol..yeah for my garage... yeah the garage


----------



## jrcat

Evenin Clint.


----------



## twochains

I will be back in a bit...I'm stovin' up really fast... gonna hit the shower


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I once had the same idea for my ex whoaa... lol..yeah for my garage... yeah the garage



was gonna put an arrow......never mind


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey there Men! You fellas doin' a hundred? Mike, I got some tree candy pics for to put up later!



bout 87 today and no rain yet. spossed to be hotter by the weekend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

come on back Robert, i'm not as mean as I look. see cat not skeerd, he ok.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey husk, why is permanoob in pink now? what did you do?


----------



## HuskStihl

I got into some OG today. These used to be pretty common, but it's rare so see one this big these days

View attachment 303007



After three hours of boring and wedging, out it came

View attachment 303008


Unfortunately, the pre-op CT scan didn't show the whole picture. Turned out to be a schoolmarm. Two more hours of facing and backcutting later

View attachment 303010



This was a large benign thyroid tumor, commonly referred to as a goiter. Although it took 5 hours my cuts did match perfectly, the stump looked great, and it fell within a millimeter of the intended lay:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey husk, why is permanoob in pink now? what did you do?



Bob insisted my noobie status be highlited if I wanted to keep hanging out on the falling forum. Seriously, I had some extra credits and was bored. You don't like the pink?


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Good morning Roberte. Hows you? I finally took a pic of my ugly mug ...



You and Roberte should go on the road as Paul Sr. and Paul Jr. impersonators!


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Bob insisted my noobie status be highlited if I wanted to keep hanging out on the falling forum. Seriously, I had some extra credits and was bored. You don't like the pink?



so that's what credits are for. you easy to see.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I got into some OG today. These used to be pretty common, but it's rare so see one this big these days
> 
> View attachment 303007
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of boring and wedging, out it came
> 
> View attachment 303008
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the pre-op CT scan didn't show the whole picture. Turned out to be a schoolmarm. Two more hours of facing and backcutting later
> 
> View attachment 303010
> 
> 
> 
> This was a large benign thyroid tumor, commonly referred to as a goiter. Although it took 5 hours my cuts did match perfectly, the stump looked great, and it fell within a millimeter of the intended lay:msp_biggrin:



AAAAHHHHH!:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 303003
> 
> now ya can all be scared. camera fell apart after this.




Kinda look like Robert Duvall in "slingblade". Y'all are tougher lookin than me, but I think BustedUp is still the toughest looking

View attachment 303012


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Kinda look like Robert Duvall in "slingblade". Y'all are tougher lookin than me, but I think BustedUp is still the toughest looking
> 
> View attachment 303012



I ain't never been compared to an actor before, thanks.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> AAAAHHHHH!:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:



Are you kiddin? That isn't anywhere near as serious or gnarly looking as Clint's "infected callus"


----------



## treeslayer2003

storm commin, I figured it rain sommore.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bout time you come back busted, I hope my mug shot don't scare ya away like Robert.


----------



## jrcat

Slayer you look like a man of authority.... Randy look out theres a new boss man in town. But busted has us all beat in the facial hair department. Well maybe .. Roberte is a close contender there lol. Now we just gotta get Northman to post his mug shot up.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> bout time you come back busted, I hope my mug shot don't scare ya away like Robert.




LOL nah juss been away on business lol


----------



## jrcat

I just noticed today that the old boss man has a 288 and a 394 on the shelf both with no bars or clutch covers. Im gonna ask him whats up with em.


----------



## bustedup

make sure they running bro and not had the guts kicked outta them.......


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> make sure they running bro and not had the guts kicked outta them.......



Well if its been owned by Covey Tree I am gonna try to get em for next to nothing lol.


----------



## jrcat

It is roasting hot in this house.. gotta go outside.


----------



## bustedup

If ya can't go for the 288 ......put a high top on it ........then run skip tooth lol


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## jrcat

Randy... we salute you sir lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

I'd find out if the 394 is a runner. You're a big boy, 25lbs of nasty-ass saw shouldn't bother you none. 288 is a classic, but my 385 is close in terms of weight and power. Next week I should get my masterminded 394. I'll bet that ##### will pull the 42" through oak like the 385 pulls the 28"


----------



## bustedup

I don't wanna sound like a misery guts but ..........guys learn to use a saw and be accurate with one before ya go running big bars.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello randy. cat turn on the ac man. i'm with busted on this, the 288 was a much better saw than a 385 in stock form. 394 was a bad ass saw. prolly better than a new 395 but I don't know for sure as I ain't run a new one.


----------



## bustedup

I guess the question folks need to ask themselves is .......why do they want a big saw and bar??? .....is it a "need" or a "want" .........I know I got a few bigger saws but I actually did need them .....however ifn I got the choice I'll pack a 372 way before the bigger ones.


I guess I do sound like a misery guts lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I guess the question folks need to ask themselves is .......why do they want a big saw and bar??? .....is it a "need" or a "want" .........I know I got a few bigger saws but I actually did need them .....however ifn I got the choice I'll pack a 372 way before the bigger ones.
> 
> 
> I guess I do sound like a misery guts lol



no, I agree with ya. why do ya think i'm always runnin my 461 instead of the 660. going to have the 660 masterminded but only cuz its worn out and I do need it once in a while.


----------



## mdavlee

bustedup said:


> I guess the question folks need to ask themselves is .......why do they want a big saw and bar??? .....is it a "need" or a "want" .........I know I got a few bigger saws but I actually did need them .....however ifn I got the choice I'll pack a 372 way before the bigger ones.
> 
> 
> I guess I do sound like a misery guts lol



So what am I going to do with the 288 and 395 with the 42" and 50" bars now:msp_sad:?















otstir:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> no, I agree with ya. why do ya think i'm always runnin my 461 instead of the 660. going to have the 660 masterminded but only cuz its worn out and I do need it once in a while.



There a wee bit of a diff there bro .......you fall professionally lol and come across sticks that need bigger saws and bars. 


I really do get the wanting big saws and bars juss seen to much I guess


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> So what am I going to do with the 288 and 395 with the 42" and 50" bars now:msp_sad:?
> 
> 
> Whatever ya want lol .......I ain't saying don't lol .......guess I need to shut up lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

don't go away, we all friends here. hope clints ok, he ain't been back.


----------



## mdavlee

Whatever ya want lol .......I ain't saying don't lol .......guess I need to shut up lol[/QUOTE]

I'm not serious. The longest bar I have is 32" right now. That should be able to cut anything that's laying on the ground right now. The biggest log that's down waiting to be bucked is around 50".


----------



## twochains

damn.... i think i fell asleep....

fricken wore slap out, 2 back to back 10 hr falling days jumped up and slapped me...I SHOULD be slapped...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> damn.... i think i fell asleep....



ya prolly needed it bro, the heat is hard on ya.


----------



## bustedup

Hope your taking your meds .......ya gotta look after ya self bro


----------



## twochains

Hey there busted! Yeh, I am. Yesterday was fine but added with today and 5 gallon of gas burnt... ####...they runnin 2 trucks on me and I am kicking that other crews ass with 2 cutters. I got home and realized what all I did. 

My vid is done... do I even dare?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey there busted! Yeh, I am. Yesterday was fine but added with today and 5 gallon of gas burnt... ####...they runnin 2 trucks on me and I am kicking that other crews ass with 2 cutters. I got home and realized what all I did.
> 
> My vid is done... do I even dare?



you doin to much. what happened to the still pics?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you doin to much. what happened to the still pics?



LOL!...I fell asleep. I will put them up in a second, I'm catching up on some eating. Mike they are what I will be falling 2moro morning. I didn't want to fall this set due to my vid camera was still uploading.


----------



## treeslayer2003

eat yer supper.


----------



## twochains

scale is off, they so tall I just took pics of the set, I think they will look alright.

View attachment 303040
View attachment 303041
View attachment 303042
View attachment 303043
View attachment 303044


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like good hight, all oak?


----------



## twochains

here a couple more

View attachment 303045
View attachment 303047
View attachment 303049
View attachment 303051
View attachment 303045


----------



## twochains

I was kinda worried they wouldn't show what I wanted... the background is what I was looking at...not the scrub stuff


----------



## treeslayer2003

some nice ones in there. how come no under brush?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> looks like good hight, all oak?



The pine is in the middle, you can't really even see them. I will get better pics in the morning. The pine will be what I am after first, then those oak. The oak should be 5 to 6 cutters.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I don't wanna sound like a misery guts but ..........guys learn to use a saw and be accurate with one before ya go running big bars.



Graeme, in theory I completely agree with you. However, even though I'm a terrible faller, I really have fun with big saws and long bars. I know a 357 or 361 with a 20" will cut and buck a 40" tree, a 385 or 394 with a 42" is more fun!




treeslayer2003 said:


> hello randy. cat turn on the ac man. i'm with busted on this, the 288 was a much better saw than a 385 in stock form. 394 was a bad ass saw. prolly better than a new 395 but I don't know for sure as I ain't run a new one.



Sure, but of you had a good running 385 would you buy a 288?




bustedup said:


> There a wee bit of a diff there bro .......you fall professionally lol and come across sticks that need bigger saws and bars.
> 
> 
> I really do get the wanting big saws and bars juss seen to much I guess



That's crazy talk for a part time redneck! Just because all I need is a Ranger doesn't mean a 3500 dually wouldn't be fun!

I'm just talkin ####. Real fallers don't carry more saw than they need, but y'all know I'm not a real faller!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> some nice ones in there. how come no under brush?



Honestly I don't know. I didn't see much sign of fire. The canopy is real tall, it may have shaded it out.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> You and Roberte should go on the road as Paul Sr. and Paul Jr. impersonators!



If we can get the same "talented" escorts they can pull.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, in theory I completely agree with you. However, even though I'm a terrible faller, I really have fun with big saws and long bars. I know a 357 or 361 with a 20" will cut and buck a 40" tree, a 385 or 394 with a 42" is more fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but of you had a good running 385 would you buy a 288?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy talk for a part time redneck! Just because all I need is a Ranger doesn't mean a 3500 dually wouldn't be fun!
> 
> I'm just talkin ####. Real fallers don't carry more saw than they need, but y'all know I'm not a real faller!



yes, if I found a cherry 288 I would. I ran one when they came out. also bought a 385 when they came out, no comparison. all the new saws are a disappointment, all brands.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Honestly I don't know. I didn't see much sign of fire. The canopy is real tall, it may have shaded it out.



real high ground may have sumthin to do with it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

welcome back Robert, ya get over the shock of seeing me.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> welcome back Robert, ya get over the shock of seeing me.



No not scared. Out and about can't read and drive.

Busted question.
Gas and go on both saws , just depends on what needs to fell first.
28 and 33 inch bars, big enough for where I'm at, but with the 660 running , I can always go up.
Careful of what you ask for running big bars


----------



## twochains

I'm not feeling right, HuskStihl I deleted my new vid off yer thread...too much bs going on with limbing and such. I can pm it to ya er something if ya want. I'm out for tonight I think. 

Men, you guys hold the fort down.


----------



## northmanlogging

Ok fine, just remember that the pictures of big foot are blurry because big foot IS blurry...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Ok fine, just remember that the pictures of big foot are blurry because big foot IS blurry...



ifin I did it yous can do it.


----------



## northmanlogging

I furgott to add da picure... ^^^^^^


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



I hope thats .404 , 
No newspaper, no chokers.

Randy up there with the chops on his face.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ah, not so bad. bet you'd shave in 100 degree heat n humidity tho.


----------



## treeslayer2003

see the gloves.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> see the gloves.



Yes I see em.


----------



## treeslayer2003

we certainly are a diverse bunch.


----------



## northmanlogging

*Saws... and stuff*

As far as new saws go the 461 is an ass kicker name taker in my book. Used to carry an 066, it was just heavy very heavy and hard on fuel, the 046 I traded it off for pulled more then hard enough and was 3? pounds lighter, the 461 pulls harder than that old 066, is lighter gets better fuel mileage than any saw I've ever ran... Kinda waiting to see what stihl decides to do with the next generation of the 660, or the 880... I'm thinking that having a big saw in the stable would be a good thing, right now its just the 046/461's and the 090 with no chain (although if I needed one it would get one, but its god damn heavy...)


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> ah, not so bad. bet you'd shave in 100 degree heat n humidity tho.



Nope... Been three years now, before that it was 7... caught on fire...:msp_scared:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Nope... Been three years now, before that it was 7... caught on fire...:msp_scared:



yaouch! had a chic bite a patch of whiskers out once, really wanted to hit her. fire may be worse.


----------



## northmanlogging

As far as huskys go... I might run one if it was given to me... don't like the handle on em... dealer support is crap around here... there are a few shops that work on em but they tend to be #######s. That or you gotta buy em at the big hardware stores,

They mostly come stock with Oregon bars which are junk...

They are owned by a vacuume machine manufacturer... and not a very good one

And they have a habit of losing parts... not breaking or anything, just falling off...

sure they're cheaper, a tiny bit lighter, a little better on fuel, and you don't really need to clean the air filter everyday. but after buying a decent bar and adapter for it, digging for 3 hours to find the exhaust/brake handle/chain-pull start cover... I'll spend the extra $100-200 on a stihl thank you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tramp bushler

Now North man ; 
Some guys like to pack around a square box with handles on it, some of dislike a saw that feels like a saw. I like Stihls but prefer Huskies. And I've owned over 50 of each. With the new light weight bars the Stihls would balance better. . Buttttttt. I like how the Huskies Scream.


----------



## tramp bushler

Clint. I hope your getting your scale. Not runnin yer guts out for a day wage. 2 1/2 gallons of gas a day is half a gallon too much in a 460 Stihl. . Remember. A bushler wants to make as much as he can for the least amount of work. !!!!! . 
We don't spend nearly that much time on a saw out here. 6-6.5 hrs trigger time is a cutters day here. 

Oh ya. The 2 tapes used in Cody's vids are for sighting the tree. Big high dollar timber like that needs some real accurate falling. 
Plug a tape in on both sides of the face pull them out to exactly the same length. Hold them there and your thumb will be like a front sight on where the tree is faced to fall. It works better with 2 guys one holds the tapes the other goes back to the treeand sights from the center of the face. You can see Cody do that in the first vid. I fell asleep before I could watch the 2 nd vid.


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> Ok fine, just remember that the pictures of big foot are blurry because big foot IS blurry...


Blurry just adds to the effect lol


roberte said:


> I hope thats .404 ,
> No newspaper, no chokers.
> 
> Randy up there with the chops on his face.


He kind of reminds me of that benevolent grandfather type figure...untill the chokers and newspaper covered 404 comes out.


treeslayer2003 said:


> we certainly are a diverse bunch.


Yes... yes we are...lol


tramp bushler said:


> Now North man ;
> Some guys like to pack around a square box with handles on it, some of dislike a saw that feels like a saw. I like Stihls but prefer Huskies. And I've owned over 50 of each. With the new light weight bars the Stihls would balance better. . Buttttttt. I like how the Huskies Scream.


I like them all cept for the new consumer trash save for the 445 husky I like that saw. If I could run MACs and reliably get parts for them here I would. But parts are misery in this area for them. So I run huskies. I am not truely impressed with the sthils , but then again most of what I have ran for sthils has been spanked on by tree service cronies with more boose and coke in their systems than blood so ....If I had a new unmolested 461 in my hands I might be able to provide and unbiased opinion..


----------



## northmanlogging

Now if sears still made a saw that could pull a 32" chain...otstir::food:


----------



## HuskStihl

Regarding the too big saw and bar discussion: I hired a constitutional scholor to help me with this issue, and here's what he found.

_Amendment 69: The rights of an individual, no matter how inept he may be, irrespective of his inability to match cuts, regardless of how big a dumb-ass he appears to real fallers, to purchase and operate big-assed saws with crazy long bars shall not be infringed upon_



Put that in u'r pipe and smoke it!:msp_biggrin::kilt:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Regarding the too big saw and bar discussion: I hired a constitutional scholor to help me with this issue, and here's what he found.
> 
> _Amendment 69: The rights of an individual, no matter how inept he may be, irrespective of his inability to match cuts, regardless of how big a dumb-ass he appears to real fallers, to purchase and operate big-assed saws with crazy long bars shall not be infringed upon_
> 
> 
> 
> Put that in u'r pipe and smoke it!:msp_biggrin::kilt:



Here Here!!!


----------



## mdavlee

northmanlogging said:


> Now if sears still made a saw that could pull a 32" chain...otstir::food:



Yep a new Craftsman 5.2 would be nice


----------



## HuskStihl

The 445 is one of the rare things I purchased which _far_exceeded my expectations. I only bought it for my father who can't start my other saws, but it's very light, pretty strong, perfectly balanced with a 16", and pretty quiet. If I could only have one saw, and I used it more than 6 hrs a day, it'd be a 044. That may be the best saw ever made


----------



## northmanlogging

Is it sad that I am planning on tearing apart the el cheapo weed whacker and trying my hand at porting it... I could totally replace the whole thing for like 60 bucks...

If this hair brained idea works I could totally get me a big poolan and port the snot out of it and have me $300. faller's saw


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Is it sad that I am planning on tearing apart the el cheapo weed whacker and trying my hand at porting it... I could totally replace the whole thing for like 60 bucks...
> 
> If this hair brained idea works I could totally get me a big poolan and port the snot out of it and have me $300. faller's saw



Thats not so bad. Some numb-nuts actually posted a thread about muffler modding his weed eater


----------



## dooby

mdavlee said:


> Yep a new Craftsman 5.2 would be nice



would it cary the famous "Craftsman" warranty !!!???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

We bought this thing when we first moved out to sticks again... was the very cheapest one sLowes had... only just bothered with the carb on it 2-3 weeks ago after the wifey got fed up with it and chucked at the the neighbors...

So I figure I have full license to #### it up now.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> As far as huskys go... I might run one if it was given to me... don't like the handle on em... dealer support is crap around here... there are a few shops that work on em but they tend to be #######s. That or you gotta buy em at the big hardware stores,
> 
> They mostly come stock with Oregon bars which are junk...
> 
> They are owned by a vacuume machine manufacturer... and not a very good one
> 
> And they have a habit of losing parts... not breaking or anything, just falling off...
> 
> sure they're cheaper, a tiny bit lighter, a little better on fuel, and you don't really need to clean the air filter everyday. but after buying a decent bar and adapter for it, digging for 3 hours to find the exhaust/brake handle/chain-pull start cover... I'll spend the extra $100-200 on a stihl thank you:msp_biggrin:



Electra who ?- You could almost make a an advertisement T-shirt for stihl out of this....Hmmmm. I need a printer.lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> Thats not so bad. Some numb-nuts actually posted a thread about muffler modding his weed eater



Jon ; 
Ya made me laugh so hard I almost choked on my snoose


----------



## tramp bushler

That should read
Some of us like to run a saw that feels like a saw.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Clint ; how ya doin today?


----------



## HuskStihl

HuskStihl said:


> Thats not so bad. Some numb-nuts actually posted a thread about muffler modding his weed eater





tramp bushler said:


> Jon ;
> Ya made me laugh so hard I almost choked on my snoose



Oh crap, I'm getting so senile I forgot that numb-nuts was me:monkey:


----------



## bustedup

Husk what Tramp said bout the tapes is the same principle as what I was on about with the gunning sticks .........juss tape easier to pack lol


|Husky v Stihl ......hmmmmmm ...................Husky they juss feel better to me


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> As far as huskys go... I might run one if it was given to me... don't like the handle on em... dealer support is crap around here... there are a few shops that work on em but they tend to be #######s. That or you gotta buy em at the big hardware stores,
> 
> They mostly come stock with Oregon bars which are junk...
> 
> They are owned by a vacuume machine manufacturer... and not a very good one
> 
> And they have a habit of losing parts... not breaking or anything, just falling off...
> 
> 
> sure they're cheaper, a tiny bit lighter, a little better on fuel, and you don't really need to clean the air filter everyday. but after buying a decent bar and adapter for it, digging for 3 hours to find the exhaust/brake handle/chain-pull start cover... I'll spend the extra $100-200 on a stihl thank you:msp_biggrin:



I have to go with northman on this. No dealers, no service and the only husky I can look at are at box stores (inert not impressed look here). 
If I ask someone about husky in my neighborhood, I get the not impressed look.
So I'm sure its me, and maybe I need to get out more.
A guys work ethic counts for getting a little wood on the ground too.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Regarding the too big saw and bar discussion: I hired a constitutional scholor to help me with this issue, and here's what he found.
> 
> _Amendment 69: The rights of an individual, no matter how inept he may be, irrespective of his inability to match cuts, regardless of how big a dumb-ass he appears to real fallers, to purchase and operate big-assed saws with crazy long bars shall not be infringed upon_
> 
> 
> 
> Put that in u'r pipe and smoke it!:msp_biggrin::kilt:



My hats off to you husk, you got f:censored: style.


----------



## HuskStihl

I only buy used saws, and exercising my 69th ammendment rights, only buy 90cc saws. Got the 385 for $400 and the 394 for $460 both great runners. I'd love a 660, but today on eBay they are all 700-800. Can't justify the extra $ for my already spousally very unpopular hobby


----------



## roberte

Hey husk, 
Instead of an axe just swing a 6 or 8 lb spliting maul for driving them wedges :msp_razz:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I only buy used saws, and exercising my 69th ammendment rights, only buy 90cc saws. Got the 385 for $400 and the 394 for $460 both great runners. I'd love a 660, but today on eBay they are all 700-800. Can't justify the extra $ for my already spousally very unpopular hobby



Well doctor, I prescribe, stop asking for permission. You got to be at a point were another dirty saw sitting on the floor , is just that.


----------



## Gologit

I tried to stay out of this, I really really tried. But...Husky vs. Stihl? To quote a bullbuck friend who was answering the same question to a rookie faller..."Husky? They're okay and I guess they'll do until you can get down to the Stihl shop and get a real saw." :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, shoot boys busted had it right; we all run what feels right. I have run both and both do the job well. my honest opinion, husky may have a slight edge in torqe, stihl in longevity, stihl jus feels better in the hands to me.


----------



## roberte

I see you there busted, you don't call , you don't write....


----------



## bustedup

call of nature lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> call of nature lol



Good morning or what time, I never know.


----------



## bustedup

10 to midnight lol


----------



## bustedup

How's y'all enjoying the holiday then???


----------



## RandyMac

Did someone say something about a real chainsaw?


----------



## bustedup

that bar got a roller nose???


----------



## RandyMac

of course


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> Did someone say something about a real chainsaw?



Yup ya win hands down there lol..............there ain't zip around now to compare to that ......but there also ain't many that can handle those beasts either (and I mean actually work them not play with em) left around


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> of course



My eyes still working then lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Yup ya win hands down there lol..............there ain't zip around now to compare to that ......but there also ain't many that can handle those beasts either (and I mean actually work them not play with em) left around



man killer


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> man killer



Man maker too


----------



## treeslayer2003

what don't kill ya makes ya stronger


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> what don't kill ya makes ya stronger



so they say lol.............however husk that don't mean you have to go try and get one lol ........I do have a suggestion tho of a saw that is big and powerful US made to and should keep ya outta trouble ..........maker is Henry Disston


----------



## treeslayer2003

he may not be able to pick it up


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> he may not be able to pick it up



Oh he'll be able to pick a Disston up tho .......maybe not use it lol.....but he'll pick it up


----------



## RandyMac

I ran a McCulloch 940 for awhile, I was a happy man when the clutch went out.


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> I ran a McCulloch 940 for awhile, I was a happy man when the clutch went out.



I'm not surprised lol that a 35lbs or so saw lol


----------



## RandyMac

bustedup said:


> I'm not surprised lol that a 35lbs or so saw lol



with another 25 pounds of B&C


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Hey husk,
> Instead of an axe just swing a 6 or 8 lb spliting maul for driving them wedges :msp_razz:



I did just make a stubby six pounder, but enough about my colon




roberte said:


> Well doctor, I prescribe, stop asking for permission. You got to be at a point were another dirty saw sitting on the floor , is just that.



Unlike me, my wife could handle an 8lb sledge. Spousal abuse is real boys, and it hurts



Gologit said:


> I tried to stay out of this, I really really tried. But...Husky vs. Stihl? To quote a bullbuck friend who was answering the same question to a rookie faller..."Husky? They're okay and I guess they'll do until you can get down to the Stihl shop and get a real saw." :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




I heard it was that way in the 60's:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> with another 25 pounds of B&C



lol I guess pulling the size of bar it capable of it would be .......that would be 1/2" chain too??? ......all that with the wedges/gas/oil jugs etc etc that a big load


----------



## bustedup

I heard it was that way in the 60's:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Oh a caulk could be a coming ya way lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

so Randy, did ya ever run the more modern saws? say early 80s, 5200, 181, 056. or did ya get out of it by then? jus wondered what ya think of some of the newer stuff.


well I knew these sizes maybe 090


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> so they say lol.............however husk that don't mean you have to go try and get one lol ........I do have a suggestion tho of a saw that is big and powerful US made to and should keep ya outta trouble ..........maker is Henry Disston





treeslayer2003 said:


> he may not be able to pick it up



If its bigger than an MS180 I prolly can't pick it up!


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> so Randy, did ya ever run the more modern saws? say early 80s, 5200, 181, 056. or did ya get out of it by then? jus wondered what ya think of some of the newer stuff.
> 
> 
> well I knew these sizes maybe 090



The last new saw was a PM850, before that an SP125C. I did own and/or use a few stihls, I found them to be lackluster, fragile, expensive to operate and heavy for the power generated. The 090 was particularly disappointing as a chainsaw, better suited as a stationary powerplant for pumping water.


----------



## twochains

Where is everybody? It's only 1:30 am... LOL!

Hey Glen. Yep, felt better and had a very productive day and hope to have an excellent Friday. 

Hope all is well with everyone and everybody had a good 4th of July. Will see you fellas this evening when I get home! :msp_thumbup:




ps... Randy was awful talkative last night.... hmmm, maybe cause I wasn't around :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

Picked up a new to me crummy yesterday... 85 ferd diesel 4x4 turbo, with winch, and... its a manual... I've been driving the ole 2 wheel drive makes a muddy landing all the more fun...


not a very fun 4th here, all the cool neighbors with cannons left town, I was the only one home with a cannon, kinda lame really cause I couldn't find any powder for it this year and only have about 1/4 pound left for it.

I did get to fall some nice ceder for a friend of mine... just dump em no limbing or nothing. Its great to swing by a guys house destroy his yard and fence line and leave with everyone smilling:msp_biggrin:

Also got a his ancient 03? magnum II running so maybe he can finish his little logging job with something besides a ms 260 with a 28" bar on it...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> How's y'all enjoying the holiday then???


Not


twochains said:


> Where is everybody? It's only 1:30 am... LOL!
> 
> Hey Glen. Yep, felt better and had a very productive day and hope to have an excellent Friday.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and everybody had a good 4th of July. Will see you fellas this evening when I get home! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps... Randy was awful talkative last night.... hmmm, maybe cause I wasn't around :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:


Im with you on this TC. I wasnt around either lol. I tend to either annoy or piss people off lol.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Not
> 
> Im with you on this TC. I wasnt around either lol. I tend to either annoy or piss people off lol.



Yeah cat I tend to get that a lot myself.


----------



## tramp bushler

Boys ; its pretty normal for a timber beast to annoy and piss off most everyone some of the time.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> The last new saw was a PM850, before that an SP125C. I did own and/or use a few stihls, I found them to be lackluster, fragile, expensive to operate and heavy for the power generated. The 090 was particularly disappointing as a chainsaw, better suited as a stationary powerplant for pumping water.



C'mon now, the 090 was a great saw for bucking big timber. I mean big, like several feet dbh. You could put a good run in the log, jam the trigger down with a custom whittled stick, hold the saw with one hand and have time for a sandwich, a cup of coffee, and three chapters in the latest Travis McGee novel before you got half way through the log. :msp_biggrin:

Very few guys ever got hurt running an 090 although rumor has it that a couple did die of boredom.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha ha, nah boys randy will talk to any one. he jus not much on bs. if ya ask him something, he'll answer ya. all you guys are alright.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well Bob i'll post the same question to you. what do you think of the newer saws? reguardless of brand, don't ya think the older ones had more guts? I started in the eightys so I compare to that.


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Boys ; its pretty normal for a timber beast to annoy and piss off most everyone some of the time.



they are happy to see me arrive, im happy to see me leave.


----------



## tramp bushler

North man. Which Mag II was it. ???


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Picked up a new to me crummy yesterday... 85 ferd diesel 4x4 turbo, with winch, and... its a manual... I've been driving the ole 2 wheel drive makes a muddy landing all the more fun...
> 
> 
> not a very fun 4th here, all the cool neighbors with cannons left town, I was the only one home with a cannon, kinda lame really cause I couldn't find any powder for it this year and only have about 1/4 pound left for it.
> 
> I did get to fall some nice ceder for a friend of mine... just dump em no limbing or nothing. Its great to swing by a guys house destroy his yard and fence line and leave with everyone smilling:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Also got a his ancient 03? magnum II running so maybe he can finish his little logging job with something besides a ms 260 with a 28" bar on it...:msp_biggrin:



03 is ancient? what? :msp_scared::rolleyes2:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well Bob i'll post the same question to you. what do you think of the newer saws? reguardless of brand, don't ya think the older ones had more guts? I started in the eightys so I compare to that.



the older saws I worked with were great. they also ran on leaded gas. todays saws are good too for having to run the sh:censored: fuel that's out there:bang:


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> well Bob i'll post the same question to you. what do you think of the newer saws? reguardless of brand, don't ya think the older ones had more guts? I started in the eightys so I compare to that.



I don't know...I have mixed feelings on that. I started in the early sixties and the first saw they gave me was a handlebar Mac...I don't remember the model number but I know that I didn't weigh a lot more than it did. After that I ran mostly 125s . I was working with my uncle and he was a Mac man. We were cutting old growth Redwood in those days and those saws, being torque monsters, were good for that kind of work. A lot of times we'd work a whole day on one tree so a faster saw wouldn't have made a big difference. The old saws were heavy and they were slow...but we didn't really know that because that was normal for those days. The saw spent most of it's time in the wood, you really didn't have to horse it around much compared to the way things are done today.

The newer saws fit better with the type of timber we're cutting today. The trees are smaller as a rule and the saws, out of necessity, are lighter and faster. You spend more time with the saw in your hands...moving from tree to tree or packing in and out. The newer saws don't have the low end grunt that the old red or yellow saws did but they don't really need it most of the time either. Cutting small wood, and to me that's anything less than 60" dbh, calls for high chain speed with enough torque to power out of a light bind if you need to without double kerfing. With today's emphasis on saving out every available foot of wood it seems like a lighter and faster saw gives you more control on special cuts, shaping a hinge, and steering the tree to a good lay. If you're working short ground or if there's a lot of stumps and rocks being able to keep everything in lead and still save out will keep you employed. The faster saws are just better at that.

Now, all that being said....I still like to hear that old heavy iron running. The newer saws, by comparison, sound like an oven timer going off.
But would I want to do today's job, all day and every day, with yesterday's saws? No. You can't be sentimental about the old days and make a living at the same time. I appreciate the guys who restore and run the old iron...they're keeping the special history of our kind alive.

But me? I'll take my 660 or an 880, thanks all the same.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya. Old saws are just that. Old. Not really my thing. Too much work to be done to kill myself off with an old saw. Some of them were great. But now a days the human factor comes in. Like Limbing. Course being an Alaskan, Limbing is quite predominant in my mind when it comes to saws. . If a guy is in the wood for it, I consider the 390 with a light weight 36" bar or a 660 Stihl with the same bar to be about perfect. If I was 20 years younger then the 395 w/ same bar. . . 

Oddly enough. Tho Huskies are really ergonomic. The 3120 is a box with handles. Were as the 84 and 880 are better feeling in my hands. . But. The old fashion bar mount just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Trx250r180

what do you guys cut that needs an 880 sized saw ? seems like a 460 will cut most anything around here, 660 tops if you want to pack it for 6-8 hours, most fallers run 460s here


----------



## twochains

I got to leave early today! :msp_w00t: Figured I could share a mugshot w/o flipping someone off! :hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 303251


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> I tried to stay out of this, I really really tried. But...Husky vs. Stihl? To quote a bullbuck friend who was answering the same question to a rookie faller..."Husky? They're okay and I guess they'll do until you can get down to the Stihl shop and get a real saw."



I *knew* I should have shot some pics of you running Fraser's 288XP.



Gologit said:


> I don't know...I have mixed feelings on that. I started in the early sixties and the first saw they gave me was a handlebar Mac...I don't remember the model number but I know that I didn't weigh a lot more than it did. After that I ran mostly 125s . I was working with my uncle and he was a Mac man. We were cutting old growth Redwood in those days and those saws, being torque monsters, were good for that kind of work. A lot of times we'd work a whole day on one tree so a faster saw wouldn't have made a big difference. The old saws were heavy and they were slow...but we didn't really know that because that was normal for those days. The saw spent most of it's time in the wood, you really didn't have to horse it around much compared to the way things are done today.
> 
> The newer saws fit better with the type of timber we're cutting today. The trees are smaller as a rule and the saws, out of necessity, are lighter and faster. You spend more time with the saw in your hands...moving from tree to tree or packing in and out. The newer saws don't have the low end grunt that the old red or yellow saws did but they don't really need it most of the time either. Cutting small wood, and to me that's anything less than 60" dbh, calls for high chain speed with enough torque to power out of a light bind if you need to without double kerfing. With today's emphasis on saving out every available foot of wood it seems like a lighter and faster saw gives you more control on special cuts, shaping a hinge, and steering the tree to a good lay. If you're working short ground or if there's a lot of stumps and rocks being able to keep everything in lead and still save out will keep you employed. The faster saws are just better at that.
> 
> Now, all that being said....I still like to hear that old heavy iron running. The newer saws, by comparison, sound like an oven timer going off.
> But would I want to do today's job, all day and every day, with yesterday's saws? No. You can't be sentimental about the old days and make a living at the same time. I appreciate the guys who restore and run the old iron...they're keeping the special history of our kind alive.
> 
> But me? I'll take my 660 or an 880, thanks all the same.


















And here's Randy with the same saw (my Super 250) earlier in the day.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I got to leave early today! :msp_w00t: Figured I could share a mugshot w/o flipping someone off! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 303251



I was thinking it was about time for you to post your pic ....
Now I wish you hadn't :msp_tongue:

Good to see you, just not that much :cool2:


----------



## Trx250r180

did part of your bar break off twochains ?


----------



## roberte

Aren't those toothpicks a little small for randymac to be annoyed with, and no chokers...
:hmm3grin2orange: very disappointing.....


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> did part of your bar break off twochains ?



It looks like its all there, bwidk


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> It looks like its all there, bwidk



was just pitching him crap ,not used to seeing shorter bars on a 460


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> was just pitching him crap ,not used to seeing shorter bars on a 460



My man tc loves him some short bars....
Keep pitching him crap, I do :hmm3grin2orange:
War, 33" bars and 660s :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Eccentric said:


> I *knew* I should have shot some pics of you running Fraser's 288XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Randy with the same saw (my Super 250) earlier in the day.



these are my favorite pics on this site. thanks


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I got to leave early today! :msp_w00t: Figured I could share a mugshot w/o flipping someone off! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 303251



nice pine. I see those itaska jugs. i'm gonna send you some gloves n t shirts.


----------



## treeslayer2003

no offence, but i'd love to see the look on you guys face the first time ya bury that long bar on a 77cc saw in some white oak or hickory. ya prolly swear some one swapped out yer chain or sumthin. :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> nice pine. I see those itaska jugs. i'm gonna send you some gloves n t shirts.



Or the rebel flag and send him a jethro belt too.


----------



## bustedup

The stars and bars not rebel flag lol............and which one there are a few lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> no offence, but i'd love to see the look on you guys face the first time ya bury that long bar on a 77cc saw in some white oak or hickory. ya prolly swear some one swapped out yer chain or sumthin. :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:



None taken.

I'll come out and see why you run short bars...
But you have to come our west and see why we run longbars...


----------



## treeslayer2003

sounds like a plan, i'll do that right after retirement.


----------



## bustedup

It really all boils down to different falling styles


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> sounds like a plan, i'll do that right after retirement.



There's no retiring from this business, just a reduction in the number of days you want to work, hey gologit....


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> no offence, but i'd love to see the look on you guys face the first time ya bury that long bar on a 77cc saw in some white oak or hickory. ya prolly swear some one swapped out yer chain or sumthin. :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:



just have to have the right 77cc saw View attachment 303256
View attachment 303258
View attachment 303259



are you guys using square cut chain ?


----------



## bustedup

trx250r180 said:


> just have to have the right 77cc saw View attachment 303256
> View attachment 303258
> View attachment 303259
> 
> 
> 
> are you guys using square cut chain ?



Ifn ya turn those saws pure orange or red then I'd use em lol


only joking bro......stateside yup and full skip........here ya kidding stores round here look at me like I'm from mars ifn I ask for that ......


----------



## treeslayer2003

trx250r180 said:


> just have to have the right 77cc saw View attachment 303256
> View attachment 303258
> View attachment 303259
> 
> 
> 
> are you guys using square cut chain ?



never could file it right. I hear ya, i'm gonna try that soon. only with a 90cc. is it really that much better?


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> There's no retiring from this business, just a reduction in the number of days you want to work, hey gologit....



I recon i'll prolly go with my boots on.


----------



## bustedup

Better clearing of chips imo and it cuts like a chisel rather than a gouge but sharpening it is as ya said different .........I hand file ......never liked a grinder lol


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> just have to have the right 77cc saw View attachment 303256
> View attachment 303258
> View attachment 303259
> 
> 
> 
> are you guys using square cut chain ?



Now that's what I'm f:censored: talking about


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I recon i'll prolly go with my boots on.



take ya caulks of ..........save on bigger casket lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Now that's what I'm f:censored: talking about



I'm still working on therapy for you lol


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> never could file it right. I hear ya, i'm gonna try that soon. only with a 90cc. is it really that much better?



best way i can describe it ,is its like adding 10cc's to your saw ,its much smoother cutting ,and bore cuts real nice ,i run semi skip ,its nicer for limbing then full skip ,i just bought a used silvey grinder off ebay ,and bring a bunch of chains in case i hit some dirt


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Better clearing of chips imo and it cuts like a chisel rather than a gouge but sharpening it is as ya said different .........I hand file ......never liked a grinder lol



boght a grinder, hate it. hand file everything, even harvester chains. jus gave up on the sqare.


----------



## treeslayer2003

trx250r180 said:


> best way i can describe it ,is its like adding 10cc's to your saw ,its much smoother cutting ,and bore cuts real nice ,i run semi skip ,its nicer for limbing then full skip ,i just bought a used silvey grinder off ebay ,and bring a bunch of chains in case i hit some dirt



seems like these newer saws jus don't have the compression of the older ones. I never use the decomp. I used to wish the old ones had it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> boght a grinder, hate it. hand file everything, even harvester chains. jus gave up on the sqare.



I just prefer to file by hand like you prolly could be getting on with it instead of setting up machine lol........and if necessary ya can file in the woods lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> seems like these newer saws jus don't have the compression of the older ones. I never use the decomp. I used to wish the old ones had it.



yup the decomp does help keep the skin on ya knuckles and ya shoulder properly located lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I just prefer to file by hand like you prolly could be getting on with it instead of setting up machine lol........and if necessary ya can file in the woods lol



yup, and ya get sharper without heat buildup


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> boght a grinder, hate it. hand file everything, even harvester chains. jus gave up on the sqare.



took me a while to get a good angle on my grinder ,once i got it dialed in ,all my teeth are even now both sides View attachment 303260
View attachment 303261
View attachment 303262
View attachment 303263


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> seems like these newer saws jus don't have the compression of the older ones. I never use the decomp. I used to wish the old ones had it.



you don't say .........View attachment 303265



much more you would have to run diesel :msp_wink:


ms461 done by Mastermind


----------



## treeslayer2003

I got a cheap one, it's junk. can't get that good hardwood angle I like. prolly could with a good one.


----------



## bustedup

the way ya do it ......ifn it works why change it ........


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> seems like these newer saws jus don't have the compression of the older ones. I never use the decomp. I used to wish the old ones had it.



LOL! There's a de-comp??? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, and ya get sharper without heat buildup



i use a grey stone ,its real soft ,doesn't blue the teeth ,but needs dressed 3-4 times during a 105 dl sharpening ,my salmon wheel gets the teeth hot


----------



## twochains

Hey Men!!! How are you guys doing??


----------



## treeslayer2003

trx250r180 said:


> you don't say .........View attachment 303265
> 
> 
> 
> much more you would have to run diesel :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> ms461 done by Mastermind



yea, that's what i'm after. it's going to happen. ifin this mud ever dries up so I can work.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> LOL! There's a de-comp??? :msp_tongue:



yup there sure is bro lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey busted, next time ya break a rope, replace it with an elasto start rope. it really helps on them older huskys.


----------



## bustedup

when I re did my 288 I now got one ........it sure makes it easier lol ........my wee ms 260 has one to and it came like that lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey busted, next time ya break a rope, replace it with an elasto start rope. it really helps on them older huskys.



will do thanks bro


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, that's what i'm after. it's going to happen. ifin this mud ever dries up so I can work.



that 461 runs real good ,little more chain speed than my 660 ,pretty close on the tourque with both saws ,i have a 460 also ,the 461 is noticeably more powerful than the 460 running the 2 side by side,its louder than my 660 also ,them quad ports must move a lot more air


----------



## twochains

Dang is evrybody gonna get quiet...I'll leave if n ya want...


----------



## twochains

Hows busted and roberte?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Dang is evrybody gonna get quiet...I'll leave if n ya want...



get ya arse back here, no body mad.
jus slow typin


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer! I didn't mean to break up the party :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

trx250r180 said:


> that 461 runs real good ,little more chain speed than my 660 ,pretty close on the tourque with both saws ,i have a 460 also ,the 461 is noticeably more powerful than the 460 running the 2 side by side,its louder than my 660 also ,them quad ports must move a lot more air



I jus got a 461, it pretty good. jus not a 36" hardwood saw....yet. it is a little better than a 460 tho.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer! I didn't mean to break up the party :msp_rolleyes:



you ain't breakin up nothing. fat pine in yer pic.


----------



## bustedup

I'm ok TC juss eating lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I was thinking it was about time for you to post your pic ....
> Now I wish you hadn't :msp_tongue:
> 
> Good to see you, just not that much :cool2:



LOL! Had I been wearing a shirt it would have been a farse. I usually leave the house w/o a shirt unless I have to get gas. I have on a belt, but 90* days seem to add weight to yer jeans by the end of the day. :msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you ain't breakin up nothing. fat pine in yer pic.



Yeh there are a bunch more like that still standing....but not for long! LOL!


----------



## twochains

Well, damn...I hope you all had a good week, have a good weekend.


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> took me a while to get a good angle on my grinder ,once i got it dialed in ,all my teeth are even now both sides View attachment 303260
> View attachment 303261
> View attachment 303262
> View attachment 303263



If I could , id like to see your set up


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey busted, next time ya break a rope, replace it with an elasto start rope. it really helps on them older huskys.



You know what really helps on an older husky...

A new sthil, Jhc. :msp_tongue:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> You know what really helps on an older husky...
> 
> A new sthil, Jhc. :msp_tongue:



Me thinking ya gonna need residential therapy lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Me thinking ya gonna need residential therapy lol



Herbal therapy is legal in Washington


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Herbal therapy is legal in Washington



I was more thinking .........dark room......playing constant husqvarna saw tapes......that's legal too.....


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> If I could , id like to see your set up



it's a silvey razur2 rh cutters get sharp on rh side ,lh on left side ,motor has forward and reverse on switch View attachment 303284
View attachment 303285
View attachment 303286
View attachment 303287
View attachment 303288


----------



## bustedup

trx250r180 said:


> it's a silvey razur2 rh cutters get sharp on rh side ,lh on left side ,motor has forward and reverse on switch View attachment 303284
> View attachment 303285
> View attachment 303286
> View attachment 303287
> View attachment 303288



Oh jeez that to complicated for me lol........my file only has forward lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> Oh jeez that to complicated for me lol........my file only has forward lol



once its set up ,its not bad ,i converted most of my rsc round to square with this


----------



## bustedup

cool bro


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> it's a silvey razur2 rh cutters get sharp on rh side ,lh on left side ,motor has forward and reverse on switch View attachment 303284
> View attachment 303285
> View attachment 303286
> View attachment 303287
> View attachment 303288



Ok, what I should have asked, maybe we can go run a couple tanks of fuel , you fall ill buck, then you can show me your grind set up? 
I'm safe, my inlaws didn't think I was but that was 24 years ago too.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> no offence, but i'd love to see the look on you guys face the first time ya bury that long bar on a 77cc saw in some white oak or hickory. ya prolly swear some one swapped out yer chain or sumthin. :hmm3grin2orange: otstir:



Here's 2 videos we took cutting at 3300 ft with a stock 576 autotune and a stock late model 046. It was in oak that had been laying there 2 years. It was 27" across and the saws had a 32" with semi skip stihl chain off the roll. Square is like jumping up a saw size or getting port work done. If any of you want to try it send a loop to me and I'll grind it and send it back. Unless you're bucking muddy wood all day I think you'll be impressed with square. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/wbOCfRhs5EY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/KAkd_yVzhvE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I was more thinking .........dark room......playing constant husqvarna saw tapes......that's legal too.....



Mmmmm, chainsaw noise, I like that sound, especially macs. The only saw in need of a reverse muffler mod.


----------



## jrcat

tramp bushler said:


> Boys ; its pretty normal for a timber beast to annoy and piss off most everyone some of the time.



Just ask my GF I annoy her ALL the time lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

that red oak right? that's very good of you, and i'm sure ya grind a chain very well, but I can't mail a chain off every time it needs sharpened. I might try sqare again tho.


----------



## jrcat

Ello mates.. Como esta bien?


----------



## jrcat

mdavlee said:


> Here's 2 videos we took cutting at 3300 ft with a stock 576 autotune and a stock late model 046. It was in oak that had been laying there 2 years. It was 27" across and the saws had a 32" with semi skip stihl chain off the roll. Square is like jumping up a saw size or getting port work done. If any of you want to try it send a loop to me and I'll grind it and send it back. Unless you're bucking muddy wood all day I think you'll be impressed with square.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/wbOCfRhs5EY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/KAkd_yVzhvE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I'll mail one to ya.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Ello mates.. Como esta bien?



I was startin ta wonder bout where ya were.


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> I'll mail one to ya.



I ground roberte and twochains a chain and they seemed to like it. I'm probably a lot closer to you guys than the west coast where most have grinders.


----------



## jrcat

Going back to bama on sunday evening. Staying at least one week maybe 2. Taking some tools and a saw and my gear. Chipping is only going to be for 6 to 8 hours a day. So what do I do with the rest of the time... Gonna try to find something ..might as well right?


----------



## bustedup

glae mhath dhe do ' hor a'fhein ???


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Going back to bama on sunday evening. Staying at least one week maybe 2. Taking some tools and a saw and my gear. Chipping is only going to be for 6 to 8 hours a day. So what do I do with the rest of the time... Gonna try to find something ..might as well right?



G R I T S lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> glae mhath dhe do ' hor a'fhein ???



i'm afraid to ask


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm afraid to ask



LOL means I'm good How's you yaself lol


----------



## bustedup

Oh an Jr G R I T S ain't what ya think lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, everybody gone. it not you clint, I think its me.


----------



## bustedup

I'm here lol but stitching lol


----------



## mdavlee

I'm looking up replacement parts for the 288. I'll be checking in a little more tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, you gonna like that saw.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, you gonna like that saw.



I'm sure I will. I just need to get 100' of starter rope on hand for it. Full wrap saw with the high top air filter. I may end up keeping it instead of the 395.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I ground roberte and twochains a chain and they seemed to like it. I'm probably a lot closer to you guys than the west coast where most have grinders.



Seemed to like it...
That f:censored: chain was great. I hated to have to file it afterwards. The 660 ran good on it.
Good job mike :msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> Seemed to like it...
> That f:censored: chain was great. I hated to have to file it afterwards. The 660 ran good on it.
> Good job mike :msp_wink:



Well I knew you liked it. I didn't know it was that good. Maybe you need to buy a roll and I'll grind it and ship it to you. When you go through all the loops start sending them back:msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> glae mhath dhe do ' hor a'fhein ???




View attachment 303300


Here you go busted, you'll feel better after some.


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> I'm sure I will. I just need to get 100' of starter rope on hand for it. Full wrap saw with the high top air filter. I may end up keeping it instead of the 395.



The 288 is a really hardy saw it has proved itself time and again


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> View attachment 303300
> 
> 
> Here you go busted, you'll feel better after some.



Don't drink the stuff ........tastes like p**s ........I'll stick with energy drink and whisky lol


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Well I knew you liked it. I didn't know it was that good. Maybe you need to buy a roll and I'll grind it and ship it to you. When you go through all the loops start sending them back:msp_w00t:



Lol, someone is gonna have too move for that too work.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Don't drink the stuff ........tastes like p**s ........I'll stick with energy drink and whisky lol



Whiskey, ack, 2 of my top 3 drunks was whiskey, sour mash, whatever and the other was scotch.
Instant ahole, just add whiskey.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Not
> 
> Im with you on this TC. I wasnt around either lol. I tend to either annoy or piss people off lol.





roberte said:


> Yeah cat I tend to get that a lot myself.





tramp bushler said:


> Boys ; its pretty normal for a timber beast to annoy and piss off most everyone some of the time.



That's depressing. There is nobody on the logging forum who has ever annoyed me or pissed me off. I can think of several that I have annoyed and pissed off, almost always by accident, and I'm definitely more of a couch beast than a timber beast


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> That's depressing. There is nobody on the logging forum who has ever annoyed me or pissed me off. I can think of several that I have annoyed and pissed off, almost always by accident, and I'm definitely more of a couch beast than a timber beast



now now husk come lie down on dr. robs couch. tell me your problems, I will get you over your fear of sthil saws and show you how to be an as:censored: just like me


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> I'm sure I will. I just need to get 100' of starter rope on hand for it. Full wrap saw with the high top air filter. I may end up keeping it instead of the 395.



like I said to busted, a stihl elasto start will greatly improve that. dunno bout the 395, 394 was a beast.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> View attachment 303300
> 
> 
> Here you go busted, you'll feel better after some.



decaff???!!! prolly better off with the liquor, nah get some strong black coffee


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> That's depressing. There is nobody on the logging forum who has ever annoyed me or pissed me off. I can think of several that I have annoyed and pissed off, almost always by accident, and I'm definitely more of a couch beast than a timber beast



you alright husk, besides ifin I get a goiter I know a guy.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Whiskey, ack, 2 of my top 3 drunks was whiskey, sour mash, whatever and the other was scotch.
> Instant ahole, just add whiskey.


Thats me too man whiskey is bad chit


HuskStihl said:


> That's depressing. There is nobody on the logging forum who has ever annoyed me or pissed me off. I can think of several that I have annoyed and pissed off, almost always by accident, and I'm definitely more of a couch beast than a timber beast


Im confused too... been that way a loooooong time..lol I was thinking of some sort of house like commentary buuutt have to behave.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> like I said to busted, a stihl elasto start will greatly improve that. dunno bout the 395, 394 was a beast.



I'm thinking of getting the Stihl started handle. Maybe the d ring one. I'm not sure if I'll need that or not. The 395 runs pretty good. It just seems a good bit bigger than the 288. I'll have to get this one running and use them both side by side and then see.


----------



## jrcat

Now that we are all hairy timber beasts... well some of us have more hair than others ...aahhhmmm cough cough... Slayer I can send ya some hair if you like lol. That reminds me of one of the jacka$$ movies ... where one of them glued a mustahce on one of the other guys... but it was hair that came from an area that rhymes with BACK...lol 

I digress.... We need to pitch in and get some custom shirts made for TC... We should votes on graphics and lettering lol


----------



## jrcat

Roberte hows it hangin sir?


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> That's depressing. There is nobody on the logging forum who has ever annoyed me or pissed me off. I can think of several that I have annoyed and pissed off, almost always by accident, and I'm definitely more of a couch beast than a timber beast



Jon you are hands down .....an honorary timber beast. Anyone that can cut out goiters, cut trees and sling a guitar with some decent vocal chops to boot is ok in my book.... Now you should do a vid in the texas chainsaw theme...


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, clear your pm box buddy


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> now now husk come lie down on dr. robs couch. tell me your problems, I will get you over your fear of sthil saws and show you how to be an as:censored: just like me



I don't play well with others. Been that way since kindergarten. I work alone for that reason. BTW I like stihls, just waiting for a good buy on an 084


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, clear your pm box buddy


done


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Now that we are all hairy timber beasts... well some of us have more hair than others ...aahhhmmm cough cough... Slayer I can send ya some hair if you like lol. That reminds me of one of the jacka$$ movies ... where one of them glued a mustahce on one of the other guys... but it was hair that came from an area that rhymes with BACK...lol
> 
> I digress.... We need to pitch in and get some custom shirts made for TC... We should votes on graphics and lettering lol



oh, I got plenty on the rest of me to make up for the head. I think sumthin scared it [ex wife] n it migrated.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, I got plenty on the rest of me to make up for the head. I think sumthin scared it [ex wife] n it migrated.



I will be chrome dome by the time Im 45 or so lol. I'll start shavin it off before then lol. I almost always wear a hat anyway.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I don't play well with others. Been that way since kindergarten. I work alone for that reason. BTW I like stihls, just waiting for a good buy on an 084



I have never worked in the woods with any body who could suit me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey randy, how you doin?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Thats me too man whiskey is bad chit
> 
> Im confused too... been that way a loooooong time..lol I was thinking of some sort of house like commentary buuutt have to behave.



see, house was educated so he could bump his gums and you might not know you just got abused



jrcat said:


> Now that we are all hairy timber beasts... well some of us have more hair than others ...aahhhmmm cough cough... Slayer I can send ya some hair if you like lol. That reminds me of one of the jacka$$ movies ... where one of them glued a mustahce on one of the other guys... but it was hair that came from an area that rhymes with BACK...lol
> 
> that was some funny stuff right there
> 
> I digress.... We need to pitch in and get some custom shirts made for TC... We should votes on graphics and lettering lol



as long as you use my alter boy picture



jrcat said:


> Roberte hows it hangin sir?



a little to the left, sir


----------



## treeslayer2003

well I know Randy's answer to this but what is your favorite all time saw? every body answer. i'm torn between the 288 and the very first 064s. ya gotta about be over fourty to remember these.

not modded, stock


----------



## jrcat

372 xp


----------



## jrcat

Im out guys. Have a good evening and catch ya all later.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well I know Randy's answer to this but what is your favorite all time saw? every body answer. i'm torn between the 288 and the very first 064s. ya gotta about be over fourty to remember these.



1. mac (700, 800 850 Super pro 81)
2. Sthil, (not the older versions randymac mentioned, hes right btw)
3. Jonsered


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> well I know Randy's answer to this but what is your favorite all time saw? every body answer. i'm torn between the 288 and the very first 064s. ya gotta about be over fourty to remember these.
> 
> not modded, stock



044


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> 044



that's gotta be my #2 Jon. prolly best of all time if they just made a 90cc version.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's gotta be my #2 Jon. prolly best of all time if they just made a 90cc version.



They do, the 660:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> 1. mac (700, 800 850 Super pro 81)
> 2. Sthil, (not the older versions randymac mentioned, hes right btw)
> 3. Jonsered



I never been around a mac cept a eager beaver.
witch stihl
how can ya like jreds and not huskys?


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> They do, the 660:msp_biggrin:



not the same family . but i did like the early 064


----------



## northmanlogging

tramp bushler said:


> North man. Which Mag II was it. ???



Sorry gang got to werking on the newer crummy...

Not sure what 03x it is could barely read the 0 3 ---- Ii Ma--n-m, saw is pretty old and beat up, wearing a 28" bar and pulling it ok??? I'm thinking it was along the lines of 038 mag or 039, but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Sorry gang got to werking on the newer crummy...
> 
> Not sure what 03x it is could barely read the 0 3 ---- Ii Ma--n-m, saw is pretty old and beat up, wearing a 28" bar and pulling it ok??? I'm thinking it was along the lines of 038 mag or 039, but I couldn't be sure.



the 038 mag was a dam fine saw, jus not quite big enuff. perfect skidder saw.


----------



## bustedup

The 2100/01 is my vote it'll cut anything ya throw at it


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> The 2100/01 is my vote it'll cut anything ya throw at it



I heard good things about um.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I heard good things about um.



not everyones vote lol but they will handle the big bars (well my era of big bars) not soething ya wanna pack ifn ya don't have to but they are/were good


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> They do, the 660:msp_biggrin:



I'd rather have an 044 than a 372, but I'd rather have a 390 than a 660. If I was working with em that is


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I'd rather have an 044 than a 372, but I'd rather have a 390 than a 660. If I was working with em that is



depends what ya cutting and how what b/c ya run with the 372 .....I like em just think the balance better ......never run a 390 always had either the 288 or 2100 to do that job .....but in time I'll try and get the full line up lol tho I don't like the 3120 it just not a saw I like


----------



## northmanlogging

I've kinda leaned towards the 046/460/461 for years now... more grunt than the 440, less weight then the 660 and a slightly slimmer profile... the 660's are a little on the chubby side... 

To be totally honest the biggest problem I have with huskys is the throttle trigger and handle makes my wrist hurt...(more broken bones...) that and the outboard clutch on some of em... WTF...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> I've kinda leaned towards the 046/460/461 for years now... more grunt than the 440, less weight then the 660 and a slightly slimmer profile... the 660's are a little on the chubby side...
> 
> To be totally honest the biggest problem I have with huskys is the throttle trigger and handle makes my wrist hurt...(more broken bones...) that and the outboard clutch on some of em... WTF...



I get what ya saying NM but I like the outboard I think it better balanced lol ......I will give tho ifn ya gotta take the head off on a pinched bar that is a pain lol .......I really guess it what ya used to


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I've kinda leaned towards the 046/460/461 for years now... more grunt than the 440, less weight then the 660 and a slightly slimmer profile... the 660's are a little on the chubby side...
> 
> To be totally honest the biggest problem I have with huskys is the throttle trigger and handle makes my wrist hurt...(more broken bones...) that and the outboard clutch on some of em... WTF...



I never liked the choke n switch on a husky n heard husky guys say the same bout stihl. it what ya get used to. the early 044 was awesome for its size, they change everything for the worse.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I never liked the choke n switch on a husky n heard husky guys say the same bout stihl. it what ya get used to. the early 044 was awesome for its size, they change everything for the worse.



Mike I was gonna say that lol it one thing I don't like on the stihl lol ......but as ya said it what ya used to lol Like I could switch a husky off on auto pilot where as stihl I gotta think lol lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I'd rather have an 044 than a 372, but I'd rather have a 390 than a 660. If I was working with em that is



I get the compairson on the first 2, but the 2nd, an 039/390 isn't even the same class with a 660.
Oh well you go boy :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer2003

one more before I hit the hay. guess none of yas remember the 4200-5200 poulan? torque monsters, ya could sit on um. last of the real poulans.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I get the compairson on the first 2, but the 2nd, an 039/390 isn't even the same class with a 660.
> Oh well you go boy :greenchainsaw:



I think he was meaning the husky 390 bro not the stihl 390


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> one more before I hit the hay. guess none of yas remember the 4200-5200 poulan? torque monsters, ya could sit on um. last of the real poulans.



I do, but there just wasn't many out in my neck of the woods. The one I did see were like the dodged from the 70's , they took 2 days to start.:msp_angry:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I do, but there just wasn't many out in my neck of the woods. The one I did see were like the dodged from the 70's , they took 2 days to start.:msp_angry:



and a few blue words to lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I think he was meaning the husky 390 bro not the stihl 390



Oh , yeah well , same dif, 

My predisposed bias, boat anchors rule... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Oh , yeah well , same dif,
> 
> My predisposed bias, boat anchors rule... :msp_rolleyes:



I really think husk should get a disston saw lol that would keep him busy lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I really think husk should get a disston saw lol that would keep him busy lol



Very busy, and he will look like charles atlas (modern reference) when he's done.

Hi husk, luv and kisses baby


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Very busy, and he will look like charles atlas (modern reference) when he's done.
> 
> Hi husk, luv and kisses baby



yup but I guess he'd work out a way to get it cutting on steriods lol


----------



## Eccentric

*The 288 isn't THAT bad...*



mdavlee said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Stihl started handle. Maybe the d ring one. I'm not sure if I'll need that or not. The 395 runs pretty good. It just seems a good bit bigger than the 288. I'll have to get this one running and use them both side by side and then see.



Shouldn't need the D handle. Slowly pull it JUST passed TDC, reset the rope, focus, and then pull like it owes you money. An 1100CD/2100CD/2101XP is worse. So is a non-DSP 103cc or 123cc Mac...

The 288 is noticeably lighter than a 394/395.


----------



## bustedup

just a thought lol ..............ifn any of husks patients need physical therapy then ........disston pile of logs and problem solved on all counts lol .................they get fit husk gets paid twice and he gets his trees cut lol


also it keep him outta trouble lol


----------



## bustedup

Eccentric said:


> Shouldn't need the D handle. Slowly pull it JUST passed TDC, reset the rope, focus, and then pull like it owes you money. An 1100CD/2100CD/2101XP is worse. So is a non-DSP 103cc or 123cc Mac...
> 
> The 288 is noticeably lighter than a 394/395.



Oh I agree I like my 288 .......and yep the 2100 will get ya starting it ifn ya not used to it lol


----------



## tramp bushler

Eccentric said:


> I *knew* I should have s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Randy with the same saw (my Super 250) earlier in the day.



The saw on the far left of the first pic looks like my very first saw. I got it used from a neighbor who was a livestock dealer that I worked in the woods for. I was 13 .


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> The saw on the far left of the first pic looks like my very first saw. I got it used from a neighbor who was a livestock dealer that I worked in the woods for. I was 13 .



550, 99cc


----------



## roberte

Hey its randymac doing a driveby. It's been a couple of hours since ive been told to go grab a choker....


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> Hey its randymac doing a driveby. It's been a couple of hours since ive been told to go grab a choker....



there are far worse things than dragging chokers.


----------



## tramp bushler

RandyMac said:


> 550, 99cc




Does it have the oiler button up on the front of the handle bar. . Is the chock kind of a strange button that you push in and turn to get it to stay chocked, but it doesn't like to stay on chock so ya have to hold it in with your right thumb?


----------



## tramp bushler

I don't think anyone in Central Maine had seen a wrap handle bar. . It had a 25 or 26" bar 
Of course starting it was a nightmare. I got it for 15$ as I remember. Linwood got it at an auction. I think he and my Dad had conspired for me to get it to Break me of wanting to work in the woods. . Guess their plan backfired. 
Was there a 640 that looked about the same. ? . Mine had a yellow air filter cover.
The saw was very used. This was in 1973 .


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> Does it have the oiler button up on the front of the handle bar. . Is the chock kind of a strange button that you push in and turn to get it to stay chocked, but it doesn't like to stay on chock so ya have to hold it in with your right thumb?



ya mean that great hulk behind the Jonny or the other one way top left?


----------



## mdavlee

The 2100 I had was hard to start also. It would drop if you picked it up by the starter cord. This one here won't at all. 

I prefer the round rear handle of the Stihl but the spring av of husky. Right now out of the 70cc class the 461 is my pick now. The 90cc would be a 390xp.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> ya mean that great hulk behind the Jonny or the other one way top left?



I'm thinking Glen saw your 550 (which now looks like an 80cc 200 or 1-40/41/42/43/etc because of the short AF cover). I don't think he was referring to the 77 (great hulk for the non Mac nuts here), as it has a primer rather than a choke. 

Since his oiler was by the handlebar and the choke wouldn't 'stay' on (which makes me think it was the sliding cup 'snuffer' type choke) I'm thinking he had a 1-40 or similar (with a full-wrap from a 1-50 series or later front tank). Since the front tank Macs all look so similar (and parts/features were often mixed by folks after the saws left Los Angeles), model recognition/memory can be tricky.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> The 2100 I had was hard to start also. It would drop if you picked it up by the starter cord. This one here won't at all.
> 
> I prefer the round rear handle of the Stihl but the spring av of husky. Right now out of the 70cc class the 461 is my pick now. The 90cc would be a 390xp.



The 461 power head is too fat for me. Looks like an evinrude with a bar. I'd take a mildly ported 044 over a 461. If the new 562xp is a clue, the upcoming 590 is gonna be pretty awesome


----------



## northmanlogging

the 440's feel like a toy to me... in reality even the 461 feel kinda small some times, but then I'm a pretty big dude... 6'0" and pushing 300#s...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> the 440's feel like a toy to me... in reality even the 461 feel kinda small some times, but then I'm a pretty big dude... 6'0" and pushing 300#s...



440 & 460s smallish, ok maybe, till everything has to be marched uphill after a tour of duty.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> the 440's feel like a toy to me... in reality even the 461 feel kinda small some times, but then I'm a pretty big dude... 6'0" and pushing 300#s...



ive got an early 10mm 044 2 440 saws and a hybrid 440 ,that early one with 10mm crank has some balls ,the 440 jugged ones seem tame in the power compared to the early one ,ive updated that 10mm saw to 440 cases and tanks,and 461 handle ,all the guts are early though ,real good work saw ,my 461 has more power than all of them ,but i seem to grab that early 044 the most ,it pulls a 32 inch bar fine in fir


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> The 461 power head is too fat for me. Looks like an evinrude with a bar. I'd take a mildly ported 044 over a 461. If the new 562xp is a clue, the upcoming 590 is gonna be pretty awesome



you'll have loads of fun wiv the auto tune lol.........


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> you'll have loads of fun wiv the auto tune lol.........



I prolly will never own an auto tune saw, only cause just about the time the 590/661 are cheap enough for me to buy used, EFI will be here. Carbs suck, can't wait till they're gone from 2-strokes


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I prolly will never own an auto tune saw, only cause just about the time the 590/661 are cheap enough for me to buy used, EFI will be here. Carbs suck, can't wait till they're gone from 2-strokes



nah, man carbs rule. just every body forgot how to tune. I refuse to own efi. only the haul truck is computered.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I prolly will never own an auto tune saw, only cause just about the time the 590/661 are cheap enough for me to buy used, EFI will be here. Carbs suck, can't wait till they're gone from 2-strokes



Boo! Hisssss! Sorry Husk, but 2 strokes will never be gone! There is developement in the dirt bike world to make EFI 2 strokes. 



FUEL INJECTED HONDA CR500 - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

Ya know the more fancy they get with saws...........the more can go tits up........and guess what frequently does esp when ya running one for a living ........me I'll stick to tried and proved be they Husky or Stihl ......


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> nah, man carbs rule. just every body forgot how to tune. I refuse to own efi. only the haul truck is computered.





twochains said:


> Boo! Hisssss! Sorry Husk, but 2 strokes will never be gone! There is developement in the dirt bike world to make EFI 2 strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> FUEL INJECTED HONDA CR500 - YouTube



FI is prolly only 5 years away, stihl already has a FI cut-off saw. They'll still be 2 stroke, but they will produce more power and waste less fuel at part throttle


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> FI is prolly only 5 years away, stihl already has a FI cut-off saw. They'll still be 2 stroke, but they will produce more power and waste less fuel at part throttle



when do ya run a saw part throttle?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> when do ya run a saw part throttle?



Hmmm gotta agree with ya there


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> when do ya run a saw part throttle?



About 1 to 2 percent of the time, on a finish cut, when reading the chips.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> About 1 to 2 percent of the time, on a finish cut, when reading the chips.



LOL I know that lol .......but I'm not so sure Husk was meaning that lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL I know that lol .......but I'm not so sure Husk was meaning that lol



Well I'm making sure husk knows it....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Well I'm making sure husk knows it....



Good call bro :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Good call bro :msp_thumbsup:



I'm not as think as you dum I am


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I'm not as think as you dum I am



I never thought that bro


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> About 1 to 2 percent of the time, on a finish cut, when reading the chips.


Only time I ever do is is finishing a cut ...like you said reading the chips.


roberte said:


> I'm not as think as you dum I am



Oh yes I is lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Only time I ever do is is finishing a cut ...like you said reading the chips.
> 
> 
> Oh yes I is lol



No ya not


----------



## jrcat

Roberte.. do you ever use your 850's anymore? Even just for kicks? I have a 10-10s pro and a 6-10 I use every now and then just to keep them limbered up and going. I cut a lot with the 10-10 when I was in my teens and early twenties.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> No ya not



Hows it going over the pond today?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Roberte.. do you ever use your 850's anymore? Even just for kicks? I have a 10-10s pro and a 6-10 I use every now and then just to keep them limbered up and going. I cut a lot with the 10-10 when I was in my teens and early twenties.



That weren't that long ago lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

part throttle? maybe on a limb under pressure, eh 1/2 percent a time


----------



## jrcat

Roberte I know that you once told me to never pass up work but....... My neighbor came over today wanting to know if I would skid for him on an 85 acre piece. I told him that I wasnt really interested and use my machine needing work done on it as an excuse. This guy has a reputation for being shady and sue happy. I figured it best to just leave it alone and say my dozer needs work done on it. I would rather not get into something where Im not getting paid. How do you handle those types of situations?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> That weren't that long ago lol



Hey bro ...not to bring this up buuuttt.. remember Im only 34 lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Roberte I know that you once told me to never pass up work but....... My neighbor came over today wanting to know if I would skid for him on an 85 acre piece. I told him that I wasnt really interested and use my machine needing work done on it as an excuse. This guy has a reputation for being shady and sue happy. I figured it best to just leave it alone and say my dozer needs work done on it. I would rather not get into something where Im not getting paid. How do you handle those types of situations?



smile and put a high price on it .......but that me


----------



## jrcat

I really liked my 10-10 still do. It is a cuttin little freak for what it is. I dont know if it would out cut my 365 and definately wont out cut a 372. But for what it is ... it does ok.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> smile and put a high price on it .......but that me



I told him 2 weeks ago that it would be around $70 an hour. I figured that would be enough to steer him off. lol


----------



## jrcat

WHats up everyone? Dont eveybody talk at once now lol


----------



## twochains

Hey!


----------



## bustedup

Ho


----------



## jrcat

Whats up TC?


----------



## twochains

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Whats up TC?



Nada

I been trying the find the feed for the fights 2night


----------



## twochains

Well whats on topic for this evening?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte.. do you ever use your 850's anymore? Even just for kicks? I have a 10-10s pro and a 6-10 I use every now and then just to keep them limbered up and going. I cut a lot with the 10-10 when I was in my teens and early twenties.



Yes, but there the sp 81s , great f:censored: saw.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Well whats on topic for this evening?


Anything but houses of ill repute, snow or oppressive heat... dont ask me why I put those 3 subjects in one sentence cause.....I have no idea.


roberte said:


> Yes, but there the sp 81s , great f:censored: saw.



SP 81's ?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> That weren't that long ago lol



Depends on who your asking


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, ya really got to know the individual, there is guys I won't work with no matter what [some I related to] on the other hand I have cut timber on the most funny people around here. by and large ya generally better off on yer own job. but you know this guy, we don't. you know the answer.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Anything but houses of ill repute, snow or oppressive heat... dont ask me why I put those 3 subjects in one sentence cause.....I have no idea.
> 
> 
> SP 81's ?



either the first two better than the last.


----------



## twochains

Well Hell roberte that just about covers all the good stuff... :msp_confused:


----------



## twochains

Anybody going to watch the fights tonight on UFC... Anderson Silva stands a good chance of finally being dethroned.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte I know that you once told me to never pass up work but....... My neighbor came over today wanting to know if I would skid for him on an 85 acre piece. I told him that I wasnt really interested and use my machine needing work done on it as an excuse. This guy has a reputation for being shady and sue happy. I figured it best to just leave it alone and say my dozer needs work done on it. I would rather not get into something where Im not getting paid. How do you handle those types of situations?



Yes I did say that, I also said if a deal smeels it does. Go with your gut. If you have financial capital maybe, but unless your prepared to lose it , don't. You know there is a reason certain people have the rep they do.


----------



## jrcat

Yeah. Im not going to do it. To small to not get paid. I forgot to tell ya that the shifting valve on the 8 has to come out. Its leaking worse than ever now. Needs new O-rings on the plungers.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yeah. Im not going to do it. To small to not get paid. I forgot to tell ya that the shifting valve on the 8 has to come out. Its leaking worse than ever now. Needs new O-rings on the plungers.



you got that book right? any good hydro shops around case ya get in trouble?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> either the first two better than the last.



Now now..lol.. Who needs houses of ill repute when most of it is on DVD now... and snow...... F:censored: NO. lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I told him 2 weeks ago that it would be around $70 an hour. I figured that would be enough to steer him off. lol



I don't know your market back there, but that sounds inexpensive.
Most equipment with an operator, runs $110 and up around here.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> you got that book right? any good hydro shops around case ya get in trouble?



Yep got the book. It doesnt look to bad to get out .. just about a dozen lines to mark and unhook, a distribution manifold to remove and then the valve should come right out. Yeah there is plenty hydro shops around. Fluid Power and Power Drives up in Buffalo.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I don't know your market back there, but that sounds inexpensive.
> Most equipment with an operator, runs $110 and up around here.



It would be a stretch to get that much here for a D6 and an operator. No one around here wants to pay much.


----------



## treeslayer2003

stuff like that never as bad as ya think.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Anything but houses of ill repute, snow or oppressive heat... dont ask me why I put those 3 subjects in one sentence cause.....I have no idea.
> 
> 
> SP 81's ?



Super pro series, the precursrt to to the 800 & 850


----------



## jrcat

what are those 850's worth?


----------



## twochains

Headed in to town...gettin let off the chain... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLsV24VHNHY&list=PLF6961B7D0C9F1A15


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Headed in to town...gettin let off the chain...



behave yaself in there timber beast


----------



## jrcat

Have a good time Clint. Be safe bro.


----------



## bustedup

well ifn we don't hear from him we know he in jail or the ball and chain bopped him due to his exploits lol


----------



## bustedup

Yeah have a good one bro ya deserve chill time


----------



## roberte

What's wrong with houses of ill repute anyway :hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


----------



## mdavlee

Well how you guys been today? we just got back in from a family reunion.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> What's wrong with houses of ill repute anyway :hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:



they cost money lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> well ifn we don't hear from him we know he in jail or the ball and chain bopped him due to his exploits lol



she done give him a shiner once already.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Well how you guys been today? we just got back in from a family reunion.



I'm fine , thanks for asking. 
Are your fam things similar to mine, his here , hers there...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> they cost money lol



Well yes, same as the family, but a pro you can pay extra to be quiet :msp_ohmy:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I'm fine , thanks for asking.
> Are your fam things similar to mine, his here , hers there...



mine are .....I don't go ....either his or hers lol then peace reigns lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Well yes, same as the family, but a pro you can pay extra to be quiet :msp_ohmy:



ain't got that kinda cash lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> Well how you guys been today? we just got back in from a family reunion.



hot n sweaty


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Well yes, same as the family, but a pro you can pay extra to be quiet :msp_ohmy:



oh crap, ya gotta pay extra for that? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ain't got that kinda cash lol



Well I don't either, so I go get my feet dine Instead


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh crap, ya gotta pay extra for that? :msp_ohmy:



yup we all got sharp things about ifn wifey finds out lol


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Well I'm making sure husk knows it....





treeslayer2003 said:


> when do ya run a saw part throttle?



I run part throttle starting and finishing my bucking cuts, watching for the chips to turn color before I hit dirt. I don't like to hear my big saw screaming wothout a load, so I'm part throttle limbing anything under 6". The reason we don't do it more is technology. Carbs optimize at WOT and a given RPM. EFI will be able to optimize power in any throttle position and rpm situation. Shouldn't be scary at all, the throttle response should be amazing


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I run part throttle starting and finishing my bucking cuts, watching for the chips to turn color before I hit dirt. I don't like to hear my big saw screaming wothout a load, so I'm part throttle limbing anything under 6". The reason we don't do it more is technology. Carbs optimize at WOT and a given RPM. EFI will be able to optimize power in any throttle position and rpm situation. Shouldn't be scary at all, the throttle response should be amazing



sorry bro I gonna disagree with ya on all .....I'm afraid


----------



## treeslayer2003

I get what yer sayin jon but I do it diff. I blip the throttle at the end of a buck instead of part throttle. my saw is never turning not under load. a two cycle only makes power and gets proper lube under power while turning up. efi ok I guess for some, but I don't mind tuning and i'm even talking bout my pick ups. I prefer a carb so I can tune it the way I want.


----------



## mdavlee

It wasn't too bad. I've been to worse ones.


----------



## jrcat

Diesels.....injection pumps....pickups...and cars EFI is cool.. Saws...dont know.. still like carbs even though I dont tune em myself. The carb still is cheap to work on and that is its saving grace. EFI has been around on sleds for a looooong time and works great. But is costly to work on when something fails. Computer controls on diesels are awesome they compensate for altitude, load, barometric, pressure, humdity and rpm. I still like injection pumps. 

All that being said.. I can see the homeowners being cool with efi saws cause they dont know any better. I can see tree service guys being ok with them as well and tech type guys that plain old think efi is #####in. But for the logger who treats his saws like his first born...I dont know..


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I run part throttle starting and finishing my bucking cuts, watching for the chips to turn color before I hit dirt. I don't like to hear my big saw screaming wothout a load, so I'm part throttle limbing anything under 6". The reason we don't do it more is technology. Carbs optimize at WOT and a given RPM. EFI will be able to optimize power in any throttle position and rpm situation. Shouldn't be scary at all, the throttle response should be amazing



Have you been hanging in the chainsaw forum and swallow a couple threads, jeez.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Diesels.....injection pumps....pickups...and cars EFI is cool.. Saws...dont know.. still like carbs even though I dont tune em myself. The carb still is cheap to work on and that is its saving grace. EFI has been around on sleds for a looooong time and works great. But is costly to work on when something fails. Computer controls on diesels are awesome they compensate for altitude, load, barometric, pressure, humdity and rpm. I still like injection pumps.
> 
> All that being said.. I can see the homeowners being cool with efi saws cause they dont know any better. I can see tree service guys being ok with them as well and tech type guys that plain old think efi is #####in. But for the logger who treats his saws like his first born...I dont know..



It'll be the same as it is now. The randymacs harkening back to a better time, the youngish guys making a change, and the kids wondering what the #### carbs are


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Have you been hanging in the chainsaw forum and swallow a couple threads, jeez.



Just showing y'all the future, don't be hatin on the ghost of Christmas future:biggrin:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Just showing y'all the future, don't be hatin on the ghost of Christmas future:biggrin:



Not hating. 
Hey doc, can you defibrilate my saw


----------



## jrcat

LOL. I have 10 year old saws, an 11 year old truck and a 30 year old dozer. I am well stuck in the past and mostly by choice and fear of the "new". I have seen what new cost initially and what new can cost after purchase and it scares the daylights out of me.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> LOL. I have 10 year old saws, an 11 year old truck and a 30 year old dozer. I am well stuck in the past and mostly by choice and fear of the "new". I have seen what new cost initially and what new can cost after purchase and it scares the daylights out of me.



I'm right there with you cat, a little stuck in the past. But dude , sport for a new saw once in a while, good write off you know.


----------



## jrcat

Not knockin ya Jon. I like techy stuff. But I also like old school.I also understand that those companies need to continually push the boundries in order to compete. I also think that the more advanced they get it becomes all that much more difficult for the layman to work on his or her own equipment. Which increases profitability for them. I am not interested in increasing their bottom line at more cost to me. My first truck I could fix most anything with a 100 piece crapsman tool set. Now I have to go to Ford and have the reached piece of chit plugged in at $90 an hour just to start to figure out whats going on. NOT cool.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> LOL. I have 10 year old saws, an 11 year old truck and a 30 year old dozer. I am well stuck in the past and mostly by choice and fear of the "new". I have seen what new cost initially and what new can cost after purchase and it scares the daylights out of me.



I wish I could double like this!


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Not knockin ya Jon. I like techy stuff. But I also like old school.I also understand that those companies need to continually push the boundries in order to compete. I also think that the more advanced they get it becomes all that much more difficult for the layman to work on his or her own equipment. Which increases profitability for them. I am not interested in increasing their bottom line at more cost to me. My first truck I could fix most anything with a 100 piece crapsman tool set. Now I have to go to Ford and have the reached piece of chit plugged in at $90 an hour just to start to figure out whats going on. NOT cool.



Nobody's knocking me, and if they are they are misdirected. This is where stuff is moving. Likes got nothin to do with it


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I'm right there with you cat, a little stuck in the past. But dude , sport for a new saw once in a while, good write off you know.



I want to and I will eventually. I may be a good candidate for an autotune or an M-tronic. But most likely it will be a shiny new 372 or something a little larger. I need to get back to profitability first and foremost, which I am working on diligently. I have the mind for fixing my own stuff which is why I like oldschool even "new" old school.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Nobody's knocking me, and if they are they are misdirected. This is where stuff is moving. Likes got nothin to do with it


I know that someday it will be get with the times or be buried or left behind. Im just not ready for that yet.


treeslayer2003 said:


> I wish I could double like this!



Did I strike a cord there or what ? lol


----------



## northmanlogging

I like old stuff, not just for the cool factor, but when they built them the factories and engineers understood that people wanted to work on their own equipment, made more sense to fix it yourself then pay some joker to turn a wrench.

Stuff now days and even 20 years old has more sensors and useless garbage on em that most times the problem originates with a god's damned wire.

The new crummy is a 1985 ford diesel... starts with a tractor key... glow plugs use a push button. Not much I can't fix on it, even though I'm still relatively new to diesels.

EFI on snowmobiles is all fine and good and probably a very good thing, my dad raves about it. especially out here where you can go from 0-500' at home up to 6-7,000' in just a few hours, or do a hill climb that gains you 1-2000' in just a couple of minutes, been on sleds that started acting up in the middle of a bad ass hill climb, or a side hill, not fun.

Plus on a snowmobile all the wiring and computer stuff is mostly protected. On a saw where is all that going to go? Plus that #### is heavy. and besides a guy really only works in a narrow range of elevation through out the day so its not like your tuning your saw every 45 minutes... if you are you need serious mental health...


----------



## jrcat

Northman. Dont hold that push button to long on those glow plugs, they will fry easily. Hopefully someone switched it over to a denso starter.. those delcos on those can be a pain. So this one has a turbo on it? What make.. ATS? Banks? Must know more lol inquiring minds lol.



ps... those glow plugs can also mushroom.. which means you have to take the head off to get them out. A real pain in the twig and berries.


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> I run part throttle starting and finishing my bucking cuts, watching for the chips to turn color before I hit dirt. I don't like to hear my big saw screaming wothout a load, so I'm part throttle limbing anything under 6". The reason
> 
> we don't do it more is technology. Carbs optimize at WOT and a given RPM. EFI will be able to optimize power in any throttle position and rpm situation. Shouldn't be scary at all, the throttle response should be amazing



Boys. Your more prolific than rabbits. I can't keep up. 
I pretty much run my saw wide open. Ya throw the chain a lot less. Pump more bar oil. Which is more important than most people think. 
If a saw can't live wide open, it can't live in My hands. !!! .


----------



## HuskStihl

Boys, I'm sorry for starting us down this dead end street. The future will happen regardless of how the "not so pro" forum quorum feel about it. I move we return to talking about fun stuff. TB could tell us a cool story, TC could post a video, Busted could re-inform me of my pathetic-ness, Slayer could say something nice, or cat, Roberte or I could make some kind of sarcastic comment. Please proceed......


----------



## treeslayer2003

jon, no one mad at ya. jus not with it yet. its ok bro.


----------



## northmanlogging

jrcat said:


> Northman. Dont hold that push button to long on those glow plugs, they will fry easily. Hopefully someone switched it over to a denso starter.. those delcos on those can be a pain. So this one has a turbo on it? What make.. ATS? Banks? Must know more lol inquiring minds lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ps... those glow plugs can also mushroom.. which means you have to take the head off to get them out. A real pain in the twig and berries.



Turbo is a roto sumthing... never heard of em... only gets around 3 pounds of boost... very rednecked on there. Guy I bought it from said he had it up to 7 pounds pulling a back hoe up a hill few months ago.

The starter sure does spin up faster then the one on my 7.3 though.

For the glow plugs I usually will just hold em a little longer than the seat belt light stays on. Haven't mushroomed any out... yet... I have burned up a couple sets of the delco's in the old crummy, gots bosch in there now, worth the extra $4-5. a piece.

Had to change out a tie rod end yesterday, the taper end of it was not getting tight, like 1/4" between the nut and the top of steering knuckle, and the windsheild wipers where messed up when I brought it home. Should be mostly street ready now, still have to fix the brakes, their kinda squirshy, either they need bled or the master cylinder is TU.


----------



## bitzer

Puffball!






View attachment 303518


----------



## treeslayer2003

ok, coffeed up now. do not take offence Jon this is not meant that way. a small logger makes money on his wits as much as selling logs. very seldom do we pay some one else to fix any thing. when ya thro something at us that needs specialized equipment to diagnose n repair we will naturally be resistant to that. goes against our self reliant mind set. is it better? not in my opinion, 
I have saws well over 20 years old that still run great. ever try to run a car with a computer that old, it will worry ya to death. for the homeowner it my be good, they not makein a livin with it and don,t mind dropin it off at the dealer on they way to work. biggest part of the time I gonna fix mine on the tailgate n go on to work. not arguing man, jus hope you understand our point of view.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> Puffball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303518



bigun


----------



## northmanlogging

Yep can't afford to pay some wrench jockey $100. an hour to make the same educated guess I can. and then pay a premium on parts to have them installed.

For example, if I where to take any vehicle to a local tire franchise to have brake work done, I can guarantee that it will cost well over $600. They will replace things like rotors and drums, master cylinders, and slave cylinders, and at least one caliper. Why? because they can, the average Joe don't know any better. Meanwhile I can do the same brake job at home in a couple of hours and the only thing I will have to buy are shoes and pads, spending roughly $60. and maybe a slave cylinder, for around $30 a piece...maybe.

The best part is on fords the only tools you need are a jack, lug wrench, large flat blade screw driver, needle nose pliers, and a hammer. Some of said tools are optional. Maybe a crescent hammer for bleeding them, or swapping cylinders.


----------



## treeslayer2003

you forgot that extra special tool.....visegrips!


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> you forgot that extra special tool.....visegrips!



#### that I just use my teeth:msp_sneaky:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you forgot that extra special tool.....visegrips!



eh ya forgot the fix all.......Duck Tape lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> eh ya forgot the fix all.......Duck Tape lol



Doesn't wd40 want any part of this.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Doesn't wd40 want any part of this.



yup that to lol


----------



## bustedup

Be back in a bit lol


----------



## twochains

Morning men! Dang I have to do some catchin' up...ain't reading too well just yet though :cool2:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm sorry for starting us down this dead end street. The future will happen regardless of how the "not so pro" forum quorum feel about it. I move we return to talking about fun stuff. TB could tell us a cool story, TC could post a video, Busted could re-inform me of my pathetic-ness, Slayer could say something nice, or cat, Roberte or I could make some kind of sarcastic comment. Please proceed......




Smart comments, check.
You know there is some good information in here, I believe were just doing in a not so buttoned up fashion.
And we got a little east and west coast style, busted your a little of both. So keep bringing it doc.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Boys, I'm sorry for starting us down this dead end street. The future will happen regardless of how the "not so pro" forum quorum feel about it. I move we return to talking about fun stuff. TB could tell us a cool story, TC could post a video, Busted could re-inform me of my pathetic-ness, Slayer could say something nice, or cat, Roberte or I could make some kind of sarcastic comment. Please proceed......


Doc.. I always enjoy your commentary now on anything. At first I thought you were a little ah....weird.... now you fit right in. You are far more intelligent than you let on. Besides.. this is the inter-webzz. Now can we just get past this group hug feeling and get back to :bang: andoke::kilt:


bitzer said:


> Puffball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303518


Did you eat it? lol What colors did you see? Are you ready for the ink blot test?


roberte said:


> Doesn't wd40 want any part of this.


I own stock.....


----------



## twochains

Caught up... sure noone wants to start the carb vs efi argument again??? :rolleyes2:

Holy crap men, my vocal cords are shot...my eyes and mouth are dry...brain fell out...thought the Good Lord would be riding side kick but he jumped out around 2am... 

It was a good night...been awhile :msp_thumbup:

I think I broke my buddies CD player while back roading huntin' for rattlers after leavin town...

Hank Williams III - Rebel Within - YouTube

not to mention this song stripped my vocal chords.... "I'm drunk.... and s****d...lets #### till dawn ....rebel within!!!!" LOL! Good times!


----------



## jrcat

Kilt | Scottish Kilts | Tartan Kilts

U.S. Army develops

I tried to find a kevlar kilt... but I think this combination could possibly work.... More research is required....


----------



## jrcat

Clint!!! how goes it bro? You ready for the hair of the dog treatment yet? Wanna go fishin out on the boat.. lake Erie has nice white caps goin lol. Nothin like fishin whilst the boat is rocking back and forth while you have a hang over lol..


----------



## twochains

jrcat those socks are too tall...I can't be coverin' up no tatts...LOL! The "Not So's" should all get together sometime! it would be a riot!...and I promiss to not piss on the corner of the bar... :rolleyes2: why is that a problem?? LOL!


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Clint!!! how goes it bro? You ready for the hair of the dog treatment yet? Wanna go fishin out on the boat.. lake Erie has nice white caps goin lol. Nothin like fishin whilst the boat is rocking back and forth while you have a hang over lol..



oooosh jrcat... I 'bout spit my coffee up as foam...so I better pass on the whole boat trip thingy... :cool2:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat those socks are too tall...I can't be coverin' up no tatts...LOL! The "Not So's" should all get together sometime! it would be a riot!...and I promiss to not piss on the corner of the bar... :rolleyes2: why is that a problem?? LOL!



We would all end up in jail..lol.. I think with the right ah... hosiery ....it would set off your tats .. you know compliment them lol 

Hosiery - Victoria's Secret


Yes I'm an A-hole and no I mean no harm lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> oooosh jrcat... I 'bout spit my coffee up as foam...so I better pass on the whole boat trip thingy... :cool2:



Sorry dude...cant stop laughin lol


----------



## twochains

Naw jrcat...we would have fun! Just keep me out of a big city...we'll be fine :msp_sneaky:


I need a shower... got white liquor comin out my pores. I will be back in a bit.


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm pretty sure I don't want to be a pro faller, but I am 100% sure I don't want to be on the clean up crew. Big gum is now happily in a neat burn pile waiting for it to rain. It may be waiting a while. I am not a modern guy. My guitar amps have vacuum tubes, only one of my vehicles doesn't have pushrods. It is fine to embrace change, it is fine to resist change, but at the end of the day, change doesn't care how you feel. That may be lyrics to a rush song, I'm not sure. 

Fitting obscurity:

"_And Johnny Clueless was there, with his simulated wood-grain"_

"_Druish princesses are usually attracted to money and power. I have both_


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Doc.. I always enjoy your commentary now on anything. At first I thought you were a little ah....weird.... now you fit right in. You are far more intelligent than you let on. Besides.. this is the inter-webzz. Now can we just get past this group hug feeling and get back to :bang: andoke::kilt:
> 
> 
> that's some funny stuff
> 
> 
> 
> jrcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kilt | Scottish Kilts | Tartan Kilts
> 
> U.S. Army develops
> 
> I tried to find a kevlar kilt... but I think this combination could possibly work.... More research is required....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this sh:censored: is even f:censored: better. nice shot across the bow
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

Put some kevlar on this.......


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Put some kevlar on this.......




:cat::hammer::soldier::doctor: 

or these


----------



## jrcat

What a day in the "not so pro" section... Clint is hungover, foaming at the mouth and has ah.... white stuff coming out of his "pores". We have giant puff balls, rednecked turbos, and kevlar kilts.... I need a beer........


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What a day in the "not so pro" section... Clint is hungover, foaming at the mouth and has ah.... white stuff coming out of his "pores". We have giant puff balls, rednecked turbos, and kevlar kilts.... I need a beer........



I would have a beer with you, but I know I suck at drinking. so when we hook up I will be the designated.
god its killing me not to use the white stuff jokes... :jester::bang:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I would have a beer with you, but I know I suck at drinking. so when we hook up I will be the designated.
> god its killing me not to use the white stuff jokes... :jester::bang:



I know...it's killing me too. Clint buddy.. you lend yourself to harassment WAY to easily ....lol .


----------



## jrcat

Well Im gonna get packed....back off to alabama for a week. Clint bro I hope you feel better and have a good laugh. Catch ya all later.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Put some kevlar on this.......



Holy ####, these selfies are getting uglier and uglier. umpkin2:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Holy ####, these selfies are getting uglier and uglier. umpkin2:



View attachment 303553
:kilt::coffee::clapn::sarcastic:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I know...it's killing me too. Clint buddy.. you lend yourself to harassment WAY to easily ....lol .



Easy there tiger... white liquor AKA moonshine, hootch, tax free whiskey... LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Easy there tiger... white liquor AKA moonshine, hootch, tax free whiskey... LOL!



Hey, that's my line...


----------



## Eccentric

jrcat said:


> SP 81's ?





roberte said:


> Super pro series, the precursrt to to the 800 & 850


----------



## roberte

Eccentric said:


>



Thank you eccentric. At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## snapple

That picture clinches it. I wanna party with RandyMac.


----------



## roberte

snapple said:


> That picture clinches it. I wanna party with RandyMac.



Yes, I hear that.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> View attachment 303553
> :kilt::coffee::clapn::sarcastic:



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and decyfer yer caveman writings...

A logger wearing a kilt drinking coffee because he is hung over and angry?? LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

snapple said:


> That picture clinches it. I wanna party with RandyMac.





roberte said:


> Yes, I hear that.



You lads should be aware that there's a lengthy and arduous application and testing process. Good luck. Yer gonna need it......


----------



## twochains

Eccentric said:


> You lads should be aware that there's a lengthy and arduous application and testing process. Good luck. Yer gonna need it......



Yes Sir! That is why I didn't even comment on how I would REALLY like to hang out with one of the Greats... because I don't stand a chance and I already know it. Sounds like fun though...however being born and raised in Kentucky...Jack Daniels is blasphemy and I would have to bring him some Maker's Mark :msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric

twochains said:


> Yes Sir! That is why I didn't even comment on how I would REALLY like to hang out with one of the Greats... because I don't stand a chance and I already know it. Sounds like fun though...however being born and raised in Kentucky...Jack Daniels is blasphemy and I would have to bring him some Maker's Mark :msp_wink:








Sorry friend. Look at Randy's pic again. Jim Beam Black. Randy's also no stranger to Makers Mark.






http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/236844-309.htm#post4407997


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey boys


----------



## twochains

Ooops


----------



## treeslayer2003

what ooops?


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer! 

Dangit dude, I should have looked at that bottle closer...I'm an idiot


----------



## treeslayer2003

it be ok. ya feelin better? dunno how ya can still do that.


----------



## twochains

I know right...yeh I ain't tied one on that good since Christmas...I was ALOT worse on Christmas though. Ha!


----------



## treeslayer2003

man I had to quit it years ago. instant a-hole, big time. best I jus don't. hurt ma head too.


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> Hey slayer!
> 
> Dangit dude, I should have looked at that bottle closer...I'm an idiot



All agreed, say Aye!


----------



## twochains

I reckon I'm doin just fine. How bout you? I'm ready to hit the woods actually, I hate not being able to work on Sunday at this tract! I should be the judge of when I need a day of rest....heck I wouldn't have gotten plowed last night if I thought I was workin' today


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> All agreed, say Aye!



Thank ya


----------



## treeslayer2003

evenin Randy. Clint I don't know how ya keep up that pace every day any way. you a tuff dude.


----------



## snapple

Eccentric said:


> You lads should be aware that there's a lengthy and arduous application and testing process. Good luck. Yer gonna need it......



When I say I want to party with Randy it's with the understanding that by the end of the night he will have kicked my ass, kicked all my friends ass', impregnated my wife, burned my house down and gotten "steep and deep" with my neighbors wife. Despite all that...I'm still in.


----------



## treeslayer2003

what's hot Rob?


----------



## treeslayer2003

snapple said:


> When I say I want to party with Randy it's with the understanding that by the end of the night he will have kicked my ass, kicked all my friends ass', impregnated my wife, burned my house down and gotten "steep and deep" with my neighbors wife. Despite all that...I'm still in.



dam!


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> All agreed, say Aye!



_*Aye!*_



snapple said:


> When I say I want to party with Randy it's with the understanding that by the end of the night he will have kicked my ass, kicked all my friends ass', impregnated my wife, burned my house down and gotten "steep and deep" with my neighbors wife. Despite all that...I'm still in.



Well as long as you know what yer gettin' into....


----------



## treeslayer2003

I thought he might send him back down the hill to load pulp trucks for a week.


----------



## RandyMac

snapple said:


> When I say I want to party with Randy it's with the understanding that by the end of the night he will have kicked my ass, kicked all my friends ass', impregnated my wife, burned my house down and gotten "steep and deep" with my neighbors wife. Despite all that...I'm still in.



that is about right


----------



## twochains

Can I vote for myself and give an AYE? :rolleyes2:


How's it goin' roberte? You have a big week planned?


----------



## twochains

Don't be shy roberte...you can join in on the twochains bashing also...you know you want to...


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> evenin Randy. Clint I don't know how ya keep up that pace every day any way. you a tuff dude.



Key words, keeping pace.
It's just work, keep pace, make your moves count.
You should roll out with me sometime, as I take myself very seriously :msp_smile:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> what's hot Rob?



Well it sounds like all of you are , this is the PNW.


----------



## twochains

roberte;4408379... as I take myself very seriously :msp_smile:[/QUOTE said:


> I bet ya do! You ever travel? You should come down here and hang out, have tons of fishing, you can see all the log cabins I have sawed out over the years, you could cut with me...
> 
> Heck you to slayer... we have all got to meet up some how!


----------



## Gologit

snapple said:


> When I say I want to party with Randy it's with the understanding that by the end of the night he will have kicked my ass, kicked all my friends ass', impregnated my wife, burned my house down and gotten "steep and deep" with my neighbors wife. Despite all that...I'm still in.




By the end of the night? That much stuff can happen in the first couple of hours. Then it starts getting interesting.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Well it sounds like all of you are , this is the PNW.



Yeh, it's 7:30 and 95*


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Don't be shy roberte...you can join in on the twochains bashing also...you know you want to...



I'm pacing myself 
You know I'll pounce when I'm ready or warranted.

So do you think snapple will hang with us, he's chiming in....


----------



## twochains

#### who knows...I was wondering that myself, right as I clicked the like button


----------



## snapple

Gologit said:


> By the end of the night? That much stuff can happen in the first couple of hours. Then it starts getting interesting.



Crap! I've obviously bitten off more than I can chew...


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> By the end of the night? That much stuff can happen in the first couple of hours. Then it starts getting interesting.



That's one thing about them OLD guys, they know how to get down.


----------



## roberte

snapple said:


> Crap! I've obviously bitten off more than I can chew...



You have no idea.

Don't leave yet....


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I bet ya do! You ever travel? You should come down here and hang out, have tons of fishing, you can see all the log cabins I have sawed out over the years, you could cut with me...
> 
> Heck you to slayer... we have all got to meet up some how!



Heck yes, I would roll with you. We gotta get f:censored: busted over too.


----------



## snapple

roberte said:


> I'm pacing myself
> You know I'll pounce when I'm ready or warranted.
> 
> So do you think snapple will hang with us, he's chiming in....



Hi there Roberte. I've been hanging around this forum for awhile without chiming in just to learn stuff. It's great. I've been falling timber in MT, Id and Wa. for about 12 years. I'm currently in MT and I love it here. The fishing is great. I'll hang with you if you'll have me!


----------



## twochains

Yeh, busted likes the durty souff anyway! jrcat is on his way to Alabama, the closest I could get to him is Memphis and that is 4 hrs of driving through the flatlands...yuk!


----------



## roberte

snapple said:


> Hi there Roberte. I've been hanging around this forum for awhile without chiming in just to learn stuff. It's great. I've been falling timber in MT, Id and Wa. for about 12 years. I'm currently in MT and I love it here. The fishing is great. I'll hang with you if you'll have me!



Deal. Never fished mt. Been hunting over there couple times. Shot a nice buck over in joliet, mt.
Never cut over there. Were do you hang


----------



## snapple

I'm renting a little house in a town called Paradise. Town is named pretty well cause its at the confluence of the Flathead and Clark Fork rivers. The fishing is amazing. I'm here for another couple months then I'll have to figure out my next move. I hope to stay in this area. It's just me and my dog (her name is Husqy, cause she's worthless...).


----------



## treeslayer2003

it's 82 here and soupy right now. hello Snapple. be great ta meet ya guys, jus we really spread out.


----------



## twochains

snapple said:


> I'm renting a little house in a town called Paradise. Town is named pretty well cause its at the confluence of the Flathead and Clark Fork rivers. The fishing is amazing. I'm here for another couple months then I'll have to figure out my next move. I hope to stay in this area. It's just me and my dog (her name is Husqy, cause she's worthless...).



Hi snapple. Are you "Trampin'" er something?


----------



## treeslayer2003

me thinks we got another stihl head :msp_w00t: hey busted


----------



## roberte

snapple said:


> I'm renting a little house in a town called Paradise. Town is named pretty well cause its at the confluence of the Flathead and Clark Fork rivers. The fishing is amazing. I'm here for another couple months then I'll have to figure out my next move. I hope to stay in this area. It's just me and my dog (her name is Husqy, cause she's worthless...).



I keep trying to talk the war dept into going to mt. She will go , it might have to be caveman style :bang:


----------



## twochains

Howdy busted and Husk! How are you men this evening?


----------



## twochains

Hey HuskStihl, did ya read my reply to yer post on FP??? :msp_w00t:


----------



## snapple

twochains said:


> Hi snapple. Are you "Trampin'" er something?



Pretty much. Helping a buddy saw out some line ground over by Thompson Falls. Should be done around the end of the month. After that, got some more saw work on a thinning job in the area. That may hold me over through the Fall...we'll see. What I'm making money-wise isn't gonna help me retire but it pays the bills and like I mentioned, I really like living in this area. Plus, the guy living down the road from me keeps showing up with elk meat and beer (he's retired and bored). Anyway, thanks for the welcome fellas. I appreciate it.


----------



## bustedup

evening ladies


Oh and old guys getting down not a problem.......it getting up again that is the problem........


----------



## bustedup

welcome to the mad house snapple.........we even got a saw bones to fix us up when we get croaked lol


----------



## twochains

Our dred locked viking is in the house tonight also! Hey there Northman!


----------



## bustedup

Oh and Rob if ya gonna caveman style ya wife........at least make the move worthwile lol .......come south of the Mason Dixon lol ..........better lifestyle ......and we got G R I T S TOO


----------



## twochains

snapple said:


> Anyway, thanks for the welcome fellas. I appreciate it.



Glad to have ya! Yeh... nevermind RandyMac...I am definitely the resident idiot in this group...heck I don't even have to try! :msp_w00t:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Hey HuskStihl, did ya read my reply to yer post on FP??? :msp_w00t:



Just did, the offer to borrow the 385 stands,as it does to anybody in need of a saw to avoid down time (even that "worthless husqy" snapple kid). It's not a hot saw, but 85cc's with decent compression will cut. My masterminded 394 arrives in 2 days, and is *not* a loaner Welcome snapple


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Oh and Rob if ya gonna caveman style ya wife........at least make the move worthwile lol .......come south of the Mason Dixon lol ..........better lifestyle ......and we got G R I T S TOO



Now busted...am I gonna have to google G R I T S ??? Is it get right in the south?? LOL! Or something to do with some southern brown sugar? :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon, how much trouble is it to pac n ship a saw?


----------



## snapple

twochains said:


> Glad to have ya! Yeh... nevermind RandyMac...I am definitely the resident idiot in this group...heck I don't even have to try! :msp_w00t:



when it comes to an idiot competition, I'm liking my chances. Hell, I'm undefeated. (just ask my ex-wife or, for that matter, my current dog).


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Now busted...am I gonna have to google G R I T S ??? Is it get right in the south?? LOL! Or something to do with some southern brown sugar? :msp_w00t:



I'll give ya a clue G R I T S my wifey one .............


----------



## treeslayer2003

snapple said:


> when it comes to an idiot competition, I'm liking my chances. Hell, I'm undefeated. (just ask my ex-wife or, for that matter, my current dog).



we got another one with an ex. hell we brothers.


----------



## snapple

HuskStihl said:


> Just did, the offer to borrow the 385 stands,as it does to anybody in need of a saw to avoid down time (even that "worthless husqy" snapple kid). It's not a hot saw, but 85cc's with decent compression will cut. My masterminded 394 arrives in 2 days, and is *not* a loaner Welcome snapple



 Thanks man. No offense meant with the Husqy jab...well, yeah, offense meant (but not malicious).


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> when it comes to an idiot competition, I'm liking my chances. Hell, I'm undefeated. (just ask my ex-wife or, for that matter, my current dog).



Chill bro......Husk will write ya a script for the pills .........lol either that or Randy will swat ya with a newspaper .......both work BTW lol


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jon, how much trouble is it to pac n ship a saw?



Not too hard. Harder to lend a husky to a stihl head and vice versa as the bar is a little tricky


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Not too hard. Harder to lend a husky to a stihl head and vice versa as the bar is a little tricky



gotcha, I guess a lot of padding n drain her good.


----------



## bustedup

Oh the dude that came to see this place today........didn't know what caulks are.........he does now lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Oh the dude that came to see this place today........didn't know what caulks are.........he does now lol



you showed him the road huh?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you showed him the road huh?



among other things lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> among other things lol



ya get that from home or the south, both good at it I hear.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> gotcha, I guess a lot of padding n drain her good.



That sounds ............terrible lol


----------



## bustedup

He now knows what HDT is lol


----------



## HuskStihl

snapple said:


> Thanks man. No offense meant with the Husqy jab...well, yeah, offense meant (but not malicious).



That's ok, im not a husky head. Just what I'm currently happily running


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> That sounds ............terrible lol



get ya mind outta the gutter lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> That's ok, im not a husky head. Just what I'm currently happily running



We working on that tho ...............


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> He now knows what HDT is lol



ya know I gotta ask


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya know I gotta ask



Heavy Dull Thuds lol.......him made a wise crack bout my wifes accent and the south lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Heavy Dull Thuds lol.......him made a wise crack bout my wifes accent and the south lol



oh, poor dummy.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> I'll give ya a clue G R I T S my wifey one .............



busted that ain't helping me much... last night still got my brain a little squishy! Clue #2...?? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

Actually I'm glad our youngest lad (who got in today) was sleeping else it would have been messy ........he's a Marine sgt lol


----------



## snapple

HuskStihl said:


> That's ok, im not a husky head. Just what I'm currently happily running



I hear ya. I'm not really that married to either brand but the last three saws I've bought have been Stihls (2 440s and a 660). The 440 is perhaps the greatest chainsaw ever created. That may sound like hyperbole but I'm quite serious. Very smooth, very reliable and durable as all get out. My 660 is great too but I just don't use it unless I need it. The Husqys I've run have been awesome when they run but...they don't always run (not to mention that they should come with JB weld for when you throw the chain and have to put the gas tank back together).


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted that ain't helping me much... last night still got my brain a little squishy! Clue #2...?? :msp_rolleyes:



Girl Raised In The South lol .........lay of the shine bro .......you'll go blind lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Oh the dude that came to see this place today........didn't know what caulks are.........he does now lol



What an idiot, that ####s right behind the paint at lowes:msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Actually I'm glad our youngest lad (who got in today) was sleeping else it would have been messy ........he's a Marine sgt lol



now busted, ya never gonna sell that way....but I prolly do the same


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> we got another one with an ex. hell we brothers.



Not me...I will NEVER get married! LOL! Been with Heather almost 18 years so far. I just keep tellin' her marriage is askin' for divorce


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> I hear ya. I'm not really that married to either brand but the last three saws I've bought have been Stihls (2 440s and a 660). The 440 is perhaps the greatest chainsaw ever created. That may sound like hyperbole but I'm quite serious. Very smooth, very reliable and durable as all get out. My 660 is great too but I just don't use it unless I need it. The Husqys I've run have been awesome when they run but...they don't always run (not to mention that they should come with JB weld for when you throw the chain and have to put the gas tank back together).



Hmmmm lol we need to edumacate ya lol.........someone send him a 288 or 2100 lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Girl Raised In The South lol .........lay of the shine bro .......you'll go blind lol



Nahhh! We only use Stainless and copper! LOL! 

Gotcha!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Not me...I will NEVER get married! LOL! Been with Heather almost 18 years so far. I just keep tellin' her marriage is askin' for divorce



same here bro, Stacey n I been together 16. why fix what ain't broke. I figure divoce was a sin so what it matter now. besides it hard to stick yer finger in fire after it got burned.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> now busted, ya never gonna sell that way....but I prolly do the same



We will lol .......He was English too .......he really was a smart ass city dude and well I really think he didn't have the money .......I'm sure he was a front for the dude that wants the place.......but that I'll attend to later today ........words will be exchanged lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> We will lol .......He was English too .......he really was a smart ass city dude and well I really think he didn't have the money .......I'm sure he was a front for the dude that wants the place.......but that I'll attend to later today ........words will be exchanged lol



jus words now bro.


----------



## HuskStihl

snapple said:


> I hear ya. I'm not really that married to either brand but the last three saws I've bought have been Stihls (2 440s and a 660). The 440 is perhaps the greatest chainsaw ever created. That may sound like hyperbole but I'm quite serious. Very smooth, very reliable and durable as all get out. My 660 is great too but I just don't use it unless I need it. The Husqys I've run have been awesome when they run but...they don't always run (not to mention that they should come with JB weld for when you throw the chain and have to put the gas tank back together).



I think the early 044 may be the best "modern" saw. As TB says, the big huskies just scream in the cut, which is kinda cool. Check out some of Bitzer's videos. His 390 absolutely kicks ass


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> same here bro, Stacey n I been together 16. why fix what ain't broke. I figure divoce was a sin so what it matter now. besides it hard to stick yer finger in fire after it got burned.



well I been married for 32 years this year ...........eh yup 32 lol but I got a good un ........well most of the time lol........til she offers advise on falling ........which prolly she right about lmao


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> well I been married for 32 years this year ...........eh yup 32 lol but I got a good un ........well most of the time lol........til she offers advise on falling ........which prolly she right about lmao



there is few great gals out there. I got mine not lookin. she was right under my nose.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> jus words now bro.



LOL I know the dude wants it ......but he will get it if he juss play straight .......don't like the devious crap.......think he thinks we rednecks lol ......which I am lol but an educated one lol


----------



## twochains

How much better would the 046' s sound with dual ported exhaust? That is what makes a Husky sound so righteous right?


----------



## snapple

HuskStihl said:


> I think the early 044 may be the best "modern" saw. As TB says, the big huskies just scream in the cut, which is kinda cool. Check out some of Bitzer's videos. His 390 absolutely kicks ass



He probably doesn't show the 390 pulls on the starter rope in the morning...:msp_tongue:

I'm kidding, I'm kidding...


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> How much better would the 046' s sound with dual ported exhaust? That is what makes a Husky sound so righteous right?



I do get all this modding and porting thing .......but guys it not the be all and end all ya know


----------



## treeslayer2003

man I hate that ####, they think cuz ya talk funny ya ignorant. don't ya love when they look at ya n say "how'd you know that" dim wited smart people get my goat.


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> He probably doesn't show the 390 pulls on the starter rope in the morning...:msp_tongue:
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm kidding...



I wonder what you'd think of the 2100 lol it a high comp lol.......a knuckle skinner


----------



## treeslayer2003

they do need some compression tho. should not be able to stop a 90cc saw so easy.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> How much better would the 046' s sound with dual ported exhaust? That is what makes a Husky sound so righteous right?



It's the RPM's. Dual port is a waste of money in my book, just open the muffler up a little and retune


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> man I hate that ####, they think cuz ya talk funny ya ignorant. don't ya love when they look at ya n say "how'd you know that" dim wited smart people get my goat.



Yup ......it does kinda surprise folks when my other half tells em that I actually got an honours degree lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> It's the RPM's. Dual port is a waste of money in my book, just open the muffler up a little and retune



ok misery guts here lol.........but before ya go modding things .......think why ya doing it and what for ......oh and learn to be accurate too before ya go cutting with a saw on steriods lol


----------



## HuskStihl

snapple said:


> He probably doesn't show the 390 pulls on the starter rope in the morning...:msp_tongue:
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm kidding...



You should be! All the stihls I've owned have been great, once ur done pulling. My huskies have been much easier to start


----------



## treeslayer2003

the mufflers are getting worse. 3 460s in 6 years, each year the opening got smaller. the saws from 30 ago had big openings in um.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> ok misery guts here lol.........but before ya go modding things .......think why ya doing it and what for ......oh and learn to be accurate too before ya go cutting with a saw on steriods lol



You got an honors degree in babysitting idiots! Sorry Clint, you've just been added to Graeme's list of idiots:kilt:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> the mufflers are getting worse. 3 460s in 6 years, each year the opening got smaller. the saws from 30 ago had big openings in um.



like most things bro.......build quality......we live now in a bust it/chuck it world


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> You got an honors degree in babysitting idiots! Sorry Clint, you've just been added to Graeme's list of idiots:kilt:



LOL no I really do have a 2:1 degree lol


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> You got an honors degree in babysitting idiots! Sorry Clint, you've just been added to Graeme's list of idiots:kilt:



Ummm.... no.... LOL!


----------



## twochains

Hey when my sleepin' pill kicks in and I go to misspelling words and drewling on the keyboard...I have to go to bed.


----------



## snapple

HuskStihl said:


> You should be! All the stihls I've owned have been great, once ur done pulling. My huskies have been much easier to start



Huskstihl. Look. I'm just saying that, in my experience, Stihls have been workhorse saws and Husqys have been divas. When the Husqy wants to cut, it cuts as good or better than the Stihl. The Stihl cuts day in and day out and doesn't require an abnormal maintenance program. 

Can't we all just get along?:msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> Huskstihl. Look. I'm just saying that, in my experience, Stihls have been workhorse saws and Husqys have been divas. When the Husqy wants to cut, it cuts as good or better than the Stihl. The Stihl cuts day in and day out and doesn't require an abnormal maintenance program.
> 
> Can't we all just get along?:msp_razz:



We do get along LOL just when it comes to Stihl v Husky lol we argue a bit lol but it all in fun bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

:agree2:otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


snapple said:


> Huskstihl. Look. I'm just saying that, in my experience, Stihls have been workhorse saws and Husqys have been divas. When the Husqy wants to cut, it cuts as good or better than the Stihl. The Stihl cuts day in and day out and doesn't require an abnormal maintenance program.
> 
> Can't we all just get along?:msp_razz:



I like him, can we keep him.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey when my sleepin' pill kicks in and I go to misspelling words and drewling on the keyboard...I have to go to bed.



sleepin pill? dam ya are hyper. :msp_razz:


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> LOL no I really do have a 2:1 degree lol



I never doubted, and am not surprised you have an advanced degree. I'm only kidding, as usual


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I never doubted, and am not surprised you have an advanced degree. I'm only kidding, as usual



Not advanced lol lol .....just did it in down time


----------



## twochains

Later Men! Ya keep it clean on here! LULLZ! I gotta long ass day ahead of me!


----------



## treeslayer2003

welp, I gotta hit the hay, it gonna be hot tomorrow. have good nite fellas. goodnite jonboy.


----------



## bustedup

y'all be safe


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> :agree2:otstir::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I like him, can we keep him.



Sure, but you and Roberte will have to house-break him! Run what you like. We all do. I move the saw debate be moved back to the chainsaw forum! I'm just messin with the new guy, but TC's sleepin pills must be wearing off on me. 'Night fellas, and busted, your degree is not why I respect you!


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Sure, but you and Roberte will have to house-break him! Run what you like. We all do. I move the saw debate be moved back to the chainsaw forum! I'm just messin with the new guy, but TC's sleepin pills must be wearing off on me. 'Night fellas, and busted, your degree is not why I respect you!



have a good one Jon ........I don't respect me lol so don't ya either please


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hmmmm lol we need to edumacate ya lol.........someone send him a 288 or 2100 lol



I get the husky trial run first.
Snapple , I'm with you, 440 & 660 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## northmanlogging

You guys make it hard to keep up you know that right...


----------



## roberte

snapple said:


> He probably doesn't show the 390 pulls on the starter rope in the morning...:msp_tongue:
> 
> I'm kidding, I'm kidding...



Excellent comeback :wink2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Excellent comeback :wink2:



Yup ya drop start a 2100 it'll come back at ya .......real quick lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I never doubted, and am not surprised you have an advanced degree. I'm only kidding, as usual



I worked with a timber cutter that had a degree in phyisics, talk about falling were you want em


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I worked with a timber cutter that had a degree in phyisics, talk about falling were you want em



I still working on that degree lol.........don't think I'll pass tho


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> have a good one Jon ........I don't respect me lol so don't ya either please



Easy there tiger....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## snapple

Ha! This thread (and you guys) are a whole bunch of awsome. Thanks for letting me in. I've got a hour plus drive tomorrow morning to get up to the job site, 7-8 hours of sawing, then the drive home in the afternoon so I better wrap it up for now. I'll touch base when I get back. You all be safe and have fun til we talk again.


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> Ha! This thread (and you guys) are a whole bunch of awsome. Thanks for letting me in. I've got a hour plus drive tomorrow morning to get up to the job site, 7-8 hours of sawing, then the drive home in the afternoon so I better wrap it up for now. I'll touch base when I get back. You all be safe and have fun til we talk again.



Be safe bro


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> :agree2:otstir::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I like him, can we keep him.



I said no more pets......if he pees on the rug I ain't touch in it


----------



## jrcat

Wv takes to long to get through.. ugh


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Wv takes to long to get through.. ugh



you get off ya cell ifn ya driving less it take longer .......you drive safe


----------



## roberte

snapple said:


> Ha! This thread (and you guys) are a whole bunch of awsome. Thanks for letting me in. I've got a hour plus drive tomorrow morning to get up to the job site, 7-8 hours of sawing, then the drive home in the afternoon so I better wrap it up for now. I'll touch base when I get back. You all be safe and have fun til we talk again.



Take care brother, keep your stumps low and your chain Sharp, no plowing.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Glad to have ya! Yeh... nevermind RandyMac...I am definitely the resident idiot in this group...heck I don't even have to try! :msp_w00t:





snapple said:


> when it comes to an idiot competition, I'm liking my chances. Hell, I'm undefeated. (just ask my ex-wife or, for that matter, my current dog).



You guys, we , aren't idiots. It just takes a special kind of stupid to do this.
Ok well maybe I'm an idiot too, at least that my daughter says


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> You guys make it hard to keep up you know that right...



Were like Mr Wolfe from pulp fiction, 
Think fast, talk fast move fast, so pretty please with sugar clean the f:censored: car.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> We do get along LOL just when it comes to Stihl v Husky lol we argue a bit lol but it all in fun bro



Hey I like the husky jokes, 
Ignition timing, top dead center, etc. Boring :spam:


----------



## roberte

Jessica654 said:


> Seriously tho getting your saw opened up would do no harm at all.
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses



Ok ill bite, 
Which sunglasses do you want us to look at
It's ok if you want join our gang
Cigars are cool, I lol Havana honeys.
Not sure on the 
Why the red face
Yes , no harm in opening the muffler a little 
:rose:


----------



## twochains

Whats up roberte? My damn insomnia!

Looks like Jessica is blushing heavily.... is that a "Perma ban" color?


----------



## jrcat

I think she was a he and I think that she/he is banned lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

morning cat


----------



## jrcat

Morning Slayer. Just coming into Auburn now.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Whats up roberte? My damn insomnia!
> 
> Looks like Jessica is blushing heavily.... is that a "Perma ban" color?





jrcat said:


> I think she was a he and I think that she/he is banned lol




Well only time will tell. She is gonna have to swing back in and let us know. 
:greenchainsaw:
:highfive::coffee::sigarette:opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Robert, where ya keep coming up with the new smilies?


----------



## twochains

Mike, he's a sneaky devil! LOL!

Looks like Jessica's post is missing??? LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

guess he/she was banned


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess he/she was banned



Or trolling :notrolls2:


----------



## twochains

I think all the red was quite the indicator...kinda like the plague...stay away from the damned and banned! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

slow in here tonite Rob.


----------



## jrcat

I see it is slow in here. Long day today. Truck had some issues and the creepiest storm I have ever seen rolled through this evening. I took pictures of the clouds...Weird lookin. I would stay for a while and shoot the breeze, but I have to be up at 3:30. Need to get in 3 or 4 loads then work on the chipper. Have a good one guys. Catch you all later.


----------



## treeslayer2003

have a good one cat


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> slow in here tonite Rob.



well that happens after taking 4 days off, at least for me


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Robert, where ya keep coming up with the new smilies?



click on the more button below the stock one on the right side, then scroll down

:kilt:izza::greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp

Some scenery from my paddle in the lowlands. This is 10 minutes away. If it weren't for the hills in the first photo, you would maybe see Mt St Helens or maybe not. Note all the ground that has been logged and is growing back. That's yarder ground. The water in the Bovinelitz River turns a milky green in the summer. 

View attachment 303736
View attachment 303735
View attachment 303734


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> Some scenery from my paddle in the lowlands. This is 10 minutes away. If it weren't for the hills in the first photo, you would maybe see Mt St Helens or maybe not. Note all the ground that has been logged and is growing back. That's yarder ground. The water in the Bovinelitz River turns a milky green in the summer.
> 
> View attachment 303736
> View attachment 303735
> View attachment 303734



I've totally camped near there... couple few years ago on private land... thought about going for a dunk in the river but the water color made me just a wee bit nervous...


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> I think all the red was quite the indicator...kinda like the plague...stay away from the damned and banned! LOL!



It was a spam-bot, guys. Sorry, no hottie for you to drool over. And please don't quote their posts, especially the ones with ads in them. They often contain a virus or an autoplay ad. If you see something that you think is a spammer hit the "report post" button, write a brief description of why you reported the post, and we'll take care of it. Thanks.


----------



## tramp bushler

Are we loggin yet boys??


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Are we loggin yet boys??



Definitely not, just got home from beer league hockey. Pretty much everything hurts, but that's pretty standard. Got some "falling" work Thursday, and I really want to make my cuts match for a change. We'll see. I'm still pretty much in awe of the pros (including the boys here) to execute a Humboldt without chasing or chunking


Oh, and Busted, my respect for people has nothing to do with their education. I know plenty of over- educated douches, and work with lots of folks with no Latin on the wall who bust their asses and make a difference every single day. Plenty of uneducated douches as well


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Definitely not, just got home from beer league hockey. Pretty much everything hurts, but that's pretty standard. Got some "falling" work Thursday, and I really want to make my cuts match for a change. We'll see. I'm still pretty much in awe of the pros (including the boys here) to execute a Humboldt without chasing or chunking
> 
> 
> Oh, and Busted, my respect for people has nothing to do with their education. I know plenty of over- educated douches, and work with lots of folks with no Latin on the wall who bust their asses and make a difference e
> very single day. Plenty of uneducated douches as well





Husk,
Just a thought, regarding matching cuts, stop trying so hard, relax and let the saw do the work. Video optional. What do you tell your patients that are nervous....

Plenty of douchbags everywhere, just ask someone who knows me at any given time. Now if you'll excuse me I need to go get some masengill.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm not sure whats worse over educated douche waffles, under educated douche balloons, or ignorant "I know everything" douche canoes...

The party boy hyper fashion sensitive rave going, I work out but I'm totally not queer... probably the lowest form of douche baggery... (same douche baguettes go to things like burning man in the hopes of seeing a nekid gurl...)

And then there is the douche donuts that have different costume for every activity they may or may not be participating in... 

should I go on I think I'm just rambling now:msp_confused:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I'm not sure whats worse over educated douche waffles, under educated douche balloons, or ignorant "I know everything" douche canoes...
> 
> The party boy hyper fashion sensitive rave going, I work out but I'm totally not queer... probably the lowest form of douche baggery... (same douche baguettes go to things like burning man in the hopes of seeing a nekid gurl...)
> 
> And then there is the douche donuts that have different costume for every activity they may or may not be participating in...
> 
> should I go on I think I'm just rambling now:msp_confused:



I think you just got started, carry on, now at the microphone. Northman logging.....
:cool2:


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> What do you tell your patients that are nervous....



"You're the one who picked me to be your doctor, so who's fault is it really?"


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> I've totally camped near there... couple few years ago on private land... thought about going for a dunk in the river but the water color made me just a wee bit nervous...



The water turns milky in the summer. Think glacial silt. There are no dams upstream from here to let it settle. We are having our summer dry spell so there is no rain water to dilute the silt from the melting snow and glaciers up higher. The one river starts up on Mt Rainier. 

I'd be more nervous about what you can't see. The dairy farmers who have pastures in the flood plain, which go right to the river, not only have cows running about, but they usually fertilize with manure during nice days or have one of those spray the liquid manure giant sprinklers going nearby. Whilest logging has been regulated to the nub because of fears of damage, the farming is allowed to go on.

Also, for a while, there was one of those plastic blue houses washed up against a log jam upstream. Yum! That floated down, along with other wonderful stuff, in 2006. There was a hand washing station that was also in a log jam, not too far away.


----------



## slowp

Is this now the Little Boy Semi Potty Mouth thread? I better go elsewhere.


----------



## treeslayer2003

slowp said:


> Is this now the Little Boy Semi Potty Mouth thread? I better go elsewhere.



yea, it prolly gonna get worse.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> Are we loggin yet boys??



I cut a load of nice hardwood yesterday. load of sawlogs today. they callin for increasing chance of rain later in the week so we'll see. cat is runnin a chipper in Alabama till it dries up his way.


----------



## HuskStihl

slowp said:


> Is this now the Little Boy Semi Potty Mouth thread? I better go elsewhere.



My apologies for starting the potty mouth direction


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, it prolly gonna get worse.



No, it's not. Clear enough?


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> My apologies for starting the potty mouth direction



Jon, you never use foul language here... However, most of your posts include _strange "#@%^*$"_ signs. Blame it on the keyboard


----------



## twochains

slowp said:


> Is this now the Little Boy Semi Potty Mouth thread? I better go elsewhere.



No ma'am. I feel to blame for this due to some posts I have made...especially this weekend...I got pretty wild and unfortunately I failed to turn on my filter. Hope you accept my apology and hope to have you stay around our thread an contribute. Very sorry Ms. P 


Sorry Gologit and please forgive me.


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> Are we loggin yet boys??



Yes Sir! 6 days a week. :cool2:


----------



## twochains

NO! I don't have facebook...my Ol' lady does...

So whatcha think about this?? Having quite the animal background, and judging the body size to it's surroundings...looks real to me! However, IMO this isn't a "Black panther" but more apt to be a melanistic mtn. lion meaning the opposite of albinoism. This pic is supposed to be from Louisiana and is being circulated through Face Book. I know that in Arkansas the Fish and Game has denied mtn. lions for years...until they caught (3) in Southern Missouri. Here is the link


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...57674373.79103.256005761094536&type=1&theater


----------



## roberte

In the words of colonel jessup,
"What would like to discuss next, my favorite color"


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Robert, hows life?


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Jon, you never use foul language here... However, most of your posts include _strange "#@%^*$"_ signs. Blame it on the keyboard



What saws did you get?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Robert, hows life?



Oh nothing a couple of chokers and some .404 wrapped around a newspaper won't take care of.

Or a nuclear warhead, really up to the war dept, errr, the family.

I like blue, color choice. Not my state of mind. :coffee::sigarette::thinking:


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya not finished with that house yet are ya?


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> What saws did you get?



JRed 830 81ish cc's
2 Huskvarna 55's (only one is a runner but it's nice for what it is)

And lastly, the one I really wanted... a 394xp. It will be on it's way Friday.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya not finished with that house yet are ya?





View attachment 303899


No, not yet, but the super structure is up, shear inspection done ready for siding.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> View attachment 303899
> 
> 
> No, not yet, but the super structure is up, shear inspection done ready for siding.



Great looking angles Rob. It is obvious you take great pride in your work.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Great looking angles Rob. It is obvious you take great pride in your work.



Thank you husk. I like to think I do.

Now if I can only get the sloping back:greenchainsaw:cut down.


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> "You're the one who picked me to be your doctor, so who's fault is it really?"



. Boy, I timed that just right. I had just thrown out my chew before I read this. . Real good thing too.


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> NO! I don't have facebook...my Ol' lady does...
> 
> So whatcha think about this?? Having quite the animal background, and judging the body size to it's surroundings...looks real to me! However, IMO this isn't a "Black panther" but more apt to be a melanistic mtn. lion meaning the opposite of albinoism. This pic is supposed to be from Louisiana and is being circulated through Face Book. I know that in Arkansas the Fish and Game has denied mtn. lions for years...until they caught (3) in Southern Missouri. Here is the link
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...57674373.79103.256005761094536&type=1&theater



Ya, A.D.F+G. Said there wernt any in Alaska either ( cougars) . Till a guy shot one on the back side of Wrangle Island that was gettin into his stuff. . Then the Goon heads sited the guy for shooting a non game species animal. . I think he got out of it tho as it was tearing into his trapping bait. It was in the winter time. And it would have killed his dog given the chance.


----------



## tramp bushler

slowp said:


> Is this now the Little Boy Semi Potty Mouth thread? I better go elsewhere.



No, no, no. Nort man just got on a rant. Don't run off. 

But what's wrong with a few cow turds in a river. . ??


----------



## northmanlogging

Sorry miss P... sometimes forget that words I find to be normal are actually offensive to most sane people...

Its hard to remember that that certain word is offensive when your surrounded be "men" that fit the description for 40-50 hours a week. I tend to mumble profanity to myself for the better part of the week... keeps the straights away... which also means that I'm just two missed paydays away from doing the same thing but while sitting on a park bench in Seattle playing my cereal box guitar, and kicking a five gallon bucket...


----------



## roberte

Husk, 
Is this why I gotta wait 20 min after my appointment time to see the doctor, busy talking about chainsaws.. :bang:


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> Husk,
> Is this why I gotta wait 20 min after my appointment time to see the doctor, busy talking about chainsaws.. :bang:



You know you've gone to the right doctor when there are Bailey's catalogs in the waiting room.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> You know you've gone to the right doctor when there are Bailey's catalogs in the waiting room.



 I'll give you that....


----------



## bustedup

later guys gotta do some work.........oh it hot here lol..............yesterday in the 90's today 80's ......oh joy of joys will get eaten alive as the critters that bite will be out lol


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Husk,
> Is this why I gotta wait 20 min after my appointment time to see the doctor, busy talking about chainsaws.. :bang:



Not sure. I generally don't like doctors or frequent their offices. I will talk to anybody, anytime about chainsaws. Just lucky I don't live in logging country or I wouldn't get anything done. Pawn shops here also full of wildthings, helps keep the CAD in check, but not even close to being cured:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## slowp

HuskStihl said:


> Not sure. I generally don't like doctors or frequent their offices. I will talk to anybody, anytime about chainsaws. Just lucky I don't live in logging country or I wouldn't get anything done. Pawn shops here also full of wildthings, helps keep the CAD in check, but not even close to being cured:msp_thumbsup:



Things aren't as busy, logging wise, here. But, we did have a doctor who wore rigging clothes to his office. I didn't go to him. Rumor had it that he was pretty rude and embarrassing to woman patients. He was an expert in crushing injuries and could stitch up chainsaw cuts so there was minimal scarring. He sometimes was helicoptered in to the logging sites. One story has his patient protesting that he wanted a doctor, not another logger working on him (think the rigging clothes uniform). 

A friend of mine was in to get some stitches and it took longer than the local anesthetic lasted. The doc was on the phone giving instructions on how to deliver a baby, and working on my friend in his spare time. The guy who was a young (he's still here and is now old) nurse practitioner mentioned that the anesthetic was wearing off and the doctor told my friend to be tough and he'd finish it off without more. He did and my friend said it really hurt big time. 

Both of the local doctors were good at "patching you up so you could keep on working". Both are gone.


----------



## dooby

Gologit said:


> You know you've gone to the right doctor when there are Bailey's catalogs in the waiting room.



Only cause i stole the Madsen's catalog.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

dooby said:


> Only cause i stole the Madsen's catalog.:hmm3grin2orange:



Aha! Darn loggers, anyway.


----------



## dooby

slowp said:


> Things aren't as busy, logging wise, here. But, we did have a doctor who wore rigging clothes to his office. I didn't go to him. Rumor had it that he was pretty rude and embarrassing to woman patients. He was an expert in crushing injuries and could stitch up chainsaw cuts so there was minimal scarring. He sometimes was helicoptered in to the logging sites. One story has his patient protesting that he wanted a doctor, not another logger working on him (think the rigging clothes uniform).
> 
> A friend of mine was in to get some stitches and it took longer than the local anesthetic lasted. The doc was on the phone giving instructions on how to deliver a baby, and working on my friend in his spare time. The guy who was a young (he's still here and is now old) nurse practitioner mentioned that the anesthetic was wearing off and the doctor told my friend to be tough and he'd finish it off without more. He did and my friend said it really hurt big time.
> 
> Both of the local doctors were good at "patching you up so you could keep on working". Both are gone.



doctors are funny critters. When i was 18 I was packing a 288xp w/32" bar and fresh chain. Slipped and drove the tip of the bar into my palm(shoulder carry). The doc numbed me up and that Ol' COW TURD IN A RIVER of a boss made the doctor give me some more numby-stuff so i could go back to work and finish the day. Work-comp likes it whn you return to work the same day. Now doctors got new pills and procedures for the limp-wristed sort. What happened to "Get yer rear to work". I fractured my knee off the job one month ago. Yesterday i got released to"put as much weight on it as pain will allow" but not to return to work. I was off those @#$%^pills 4 days after it happened. My Ex could tell the doctor wasn't liking it that I wasn't responding to his sensitivity. I like the old tough doctors. the newer doctors are way to frilly(unless your a dentist,then tough is not cool)IMHO


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Hey slayer!
> 
> Dangit dude, I should have looked at that bottle closer...I'm an idiot



Twochains- forgive youself- That Beam ain't fit to clean a paint brush w/. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

cough...:yoyo: I ain't even going there but I definitely won't disagree with ya! :hmm3grin2orange: Funny thing is I went all the way through 7th grade with the future Aire of Jim Beam distillery...Jonathan Beam...I would like to have his money in the future...


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Twochains- forgive youself- That Beam ain't fit to clean a paint brush w/. :hmm3grin2orange:



Now that Canadian stuff was good. umpkin2:


----------



## jrcat

Checkin in. I cant keep up with all this lol. Its been HOT down here. It has been somewhat aggravating here with the heat and some breakdowns, both in the chipper and truck departments. Not to mention the slow trickle of wood.... Anyways Hope you all are doing well. Catch you all later


----------



## northmanlogging

May have forced my hand to full time logging today... Left work all sorts of angry... Don't like liars... really don't like people that lie and blame other people for their mistakes... 

We'll see how it goes.

Besides I'm making more logging in two days then I am in two weeks machining. The only problem is having enough work to keep the money coming.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, that will always be a problem. all you can do is get out n beat the bushes to drum up work. it's scary goin out on yer own, no guarantee you'll make it but with the right attitude you got as good a chance as any one.


----------



## twochains

Northman there are backstabbers and liars in every profession. One crew I logged for got to snaking my quota... I started secretly marking the butts of my logs...people can just be down right cruel and mean sometimes...it's everywhere! Make sure you cool down and think of all your options.


----------



## northmanlogging

part of the reason I went home is to find if any other machine shops are hiring, there are plenty of em... 

the other reason is I'm old enough to realize that beating a man about the face and throat with his spleen is frowned on by many jurys... regardless of your reasons why. Safer for everyone to leave and come back with calmer nerves.


----------



## twochains

Exactly! However...if you can ever just isolate the person and there are no witnesses and you wear gloves or use a shopping cart handle.... a lawyer won't even touch the case...jus sayin' :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jrcat

I know about this chipper....a really big one...you know... throw in some pieces and parts along with some wood...:blob5:


----------



## twochains

Hey there jrcat! You down near my neck of the woods huh? Man I wished I lived closer to an interception point...we could grab a beer and a burger er somethin'! Hope all is well down there! Yeah man it's hottttt! Storms heade yer way...missing me I think but headed right towards you, should be cooler for a bit 2moro...until the humidity rises! YUK!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey there jrcat! You down near my neck of the woods huh? Man I wished I lived closer to an interception point...we could grab a beer and a burger er somethin'! Hope all is well down there! Yeah man it's hottttt! Storms heade yer way...missing me I think but headed right towards you, should be cooler for a bit 2moro...until the humidity rises! YUK!




We had a doosy of a storm roll through this afternoon. It poured so hard we couldnt see the chipper which was about 200 feet away. It rained like that for an hour or so. I guess they use rubber tired feller bunchers a lot around here and they havent been doin so hot the past few days with the wet ground.


----------



## northmanlogging

Either he goes or I go at this point, we're both leads (I was his lead but he wouldn't listen so his daddy made him lead of that area) I'm also the night shift supervisor (what ever that means...) and the tooling guy, and the setup guy, and the fix it guy, and the gee thats weird give it to him guy... About the only thing he's got going for him is he's the bosses kid, and a good liar, at least to daddy... the rest of us can smell bull #### from a mile away. 

The crux of the matter comes down to commander ass face, not owning up to the fact he's a tool and blaming anybody and everybody else for his faults, this time he blamed a guy that A wasn't present, B didn't work on the job at all, C is my go to guy on nights... and then the sob claimed he had proof... Every other time he's thrown some one to the dogs there was no proof and they where involved on the job, this time there is proof and witnesses, I just have to play my cards right or find another job or more logging work. At this point I'd rather go logging, the trees don't talk back and if they do its ok to kill em... but like i said gotta have more work, got bills to pay...


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I don't know what they use in the flat lands. I know that in cotton country and rice country everything is on tracks or REALLY tall skinny tires.


----------



## twochains

Northman- so your up against the boss' kid??? ...so you take shopping cart, turn it upside down, lift it up in the air and drop it handle first on a curb, the handle will just slip right out...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Either he goes or I go at this point, we're both leads (I was his lead but he wouldn't listen so his daddy made him lead of that area) I'm also the night shift supervisor (what ever that means...) and the tooling guy, and the setup guy, and the fix it guy, and the gee thats weird give it to him guy... About the only thing he's got going for him is he's the bosses kid, and a good liar, at least to daddy... the rest of us can smell bull #### from a mile away.
> 
> The crux of the matter comes down to commander ass face, not owning up to the fact he's a tool and blaming anybody and everybody else for his faults, this time he blamed a guy that A wasn't present, B didn't work on the job at all, C is my go to guy on nights... and then the sob claimed he had proof... Every other time he's thrown some one to the dogs there was no proof and they where involved on the job, this time there is proof and witnesses, I just have to play my cards right or find another job or more logging work. At this point I'd rather go logging, the trees don't talk back and if they do its ok to kill em... but like i said gotta have more work, got bills to pay...



I hate to say it but ya know the boss ain't gonna fire his boy. better be carful.


----------



## twochains

Northman...honestly, over the years I have learned something that holds very true...sometimes ya gotta treat #### with kindness. In the end it will be YOU that has to decide whether you stay or go. When there is say 10 inches of snow on the ground and your not able to log...that machinist job might look pretty darn good.


----------



## roberte

Northman, 
One thing you got that they can't take from you, your priciples, I know it don't pay the bills but...
I have walked my self for some of the reasons.


----------



## northmanlogging

the jigg is up, everyday I butt heads with him over some bs, most of the time I try to ignore him. Either I quit tomorrow or stick around until I find some other job. Either way I'm not real worried, got a few fish on the line for logging, and plenty of shops are hiring machinists, I've never been out of work more then a few months, unless by choice, most of the time I have a job by the next week. Hel 2 years ago I had three different shops calling me up asking me to come work for them. One guy afford me a new pistol as a sign on bonus..


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Northman,
> One thing you got that they can't take from you, your priciples, I know it don't pay the bills but...
> I have walked my self for some of the reasons.



I have jacked things in to over principles.......even lost money doing so, so I know where ya coming from totally. Sometimes ya gotta walk if stress levels get beyond it then no point in staying cause bad things then tend to happen and that leads to more crap ..............so walking can be best


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> We had a doosy of a storm roll through this afternoon. It poured so hard we couldnt see the chipper which was about 200 feet away. It rained like that for an hour or so. I guess they use rubber tired feller bunchers a lot around here and they havent been doin so hot the past few days with the wet ground.



welcome to the south lol ........summer storms lol you'll get used to lol


----------



## roberte

Hey busted, how you doing
:kilt::sigarette:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> the jigg is up, everyday I butt heads with him over some bs, most of the time I try to ignore him. Either I quit tomorrow or stick around until I find some other job. Either way I'm not real worried, got a few fish on the line for logging, and plenty of shops are hiring machinists, I've never been out of work more then a few months, unless by choice, most of the time I have a job by the next week. Hel 2 years ago I had three different shops calling me up asking me to come work for them. One guy afford me a new pistol as a sign on bonus..



I think I would have had to considered the pistol myself.

S & w , model, dirty harry :cool2:


----------



## northmanlogging

For a 6" .44 mag-a-num S+W Yeah that may have been a deal sealer. But alas it was just a Glock... I don't like Glock, and I already had a .40 cal... (they are a damn fine fire arm just feel like a bar of soap to me)


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> For a 6" .44 mag-a-num S+W Yeah that may have been a deal sealer. But alas it was just a Glock... I don't like Glock, and I already had a .40 cal... (they are a damn fine fire arm just feel like a bar of soap to me)



There's those principles again.
Turning down a glock, nice.


----------



## northmanlogging

Its like the husky stihl thing... except I've shot loads of Glocks, friends of mine have stacks of the things, Don't like the trigger on em, or the fact that the safety is part of the trigger:msp_confused: or the semi (mostly retarded) double action of the trigger pull, give me a crisp single action and a smooth but long double and I'm a happy guy. The springfeild xd's to me are a better pistol, but I still don't like the trigger. 

Plus I like pistols with exposed hammers, all this striker nonsense... maybe I'm just a little old school.

For years I thought revolvers where silly cause you couldn't reload fast enough, now I just concern myself with hitting the target... and if I need more fire power just bring a bigger cartridge... 

And stihls are just better 9 out of 10 unpaid professionals agree to disagree...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Its like the husky stihl thing... except I've shot loads of Glocks, friends of mine have stacks of the things, Don't like the trigger on em, or the fact that the safety is part of the trigger:msp_confused: or the semi (mostly retarded) double action of the trigger pull, give me a crisp single action and a smooth but long double and I'm a happy guy. The springfeild xd's to me are a better pistol, but I still don't like the trigger.
> 
> Plus I like pistols with exposed hammers, all this striker nonsense... maybe I'm just a little old school.
> 
> For years I thought revolvers where silly cause you couldn't reload fast enough, now I just concern myself with hitting the target... and if I need more fire power just bring a bigger cartridge...
> 
> And stihls are just better 9 out of 10 unpaid professionals agree to disagree...



I'm a revolver guy too, dirty harry with 3 speed loaders. Oh and the correct way shooting too, not drive by style (dorks)

Of course sthil saws, I think bustedup is number 10....


----------



## treeslayer2003

you home today Rob?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> you home today Rob?



No at work, waiting on subs.


----------



## treeslayer2003

waiting sucs. rain here again.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> waiting sucs. rain here again.



Uggg.

Rain too, uggg, but not here, sunny 73


----------



## treeslayer2003

73?...... you suc and i'm jealous. when it quits rainin it gonna be 90+.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> 73?...... you suc and i'm jealous. when it quits rainin it gonna be 90+.



Don't forget your 90% humidity :msp_mad:


----------



## HuskStihl

What's wrong with drive by style? That's typically how I roll!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> What's wrong with drive by style? That's typically how I roll!



Why am I not surprised.

Would john Wayne do it that way:bang:


----------



## northmanlogging

well its 10:40 and I'm home... already dropped off 4 resumes... never even clocked in this morning.


----------



## slowp

47 when I got up. Since I had fans going in the windows, the house was 55 degrees. I turned on a couple of heaters. Now the sun has come out so I must go out.


----------



## snapple

Howdy folks. We had a short day yesterday and today a new landing is being set up and equipment moved so I did a little fishing this morning. A couple nice rainbows that I caught will be released into bacon grease this evening. Hope all's well.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Hey busted, how you doing
> :kilt::sigarette:



feel like I been worked over with a ball bat lol.......oh am I outta shape and practice ........mind ya they say no gain without pain lol................when I find that dude who said that I'm a gonna intro him to a humbolt lmao


----------



## snapple

I'm a little late to this thread so I don't have everyone pinned down just yet. Where you located Bustedup?


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> I'm a little late to this thread so I don't have everyone pinned down just yet. Where you located Bustedup?



LOL if you mean now......on the couch lol.................sorry in UK at mo but have place in NC and will return there when we can sell here .........or if not NC it'll be one of the 13 states lol


----------



## snapple

The UK? Cool. Do you speak with one of them funny accents? :msp_smile:


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> The UK? Cool. Do you speak with one of them funny accents? :msp_smile:



LOL if you mean my own dialect then lol you'd not understand me lol........but I sound more southern now


----------



## twochains

Hey Men! DANG it's hottttttt! 98*... and ya won't believe what just happened... 


I just got out he cold shower and phone was ringing... it was my Boss! He asked if I would come back at 4 this afternoon and work till about 8... holy crap...I just barely made it my first 8 hours. Well the pine market is shutting down at 10am in the morning and since the "B" crew is down he asked if I would care to cut this evening. I mean I need the money but my body is feeling rough. He said he would come out and skid with me in case I had trouble and would have a cooler of cold rags and drinks.... I was always told that if you gonna be stupid ya better be tough! I'm gonna try it! God help me!!


----------



## snapple

Well busted, when all other forms of communication fail, I always fall back on the international language of beer and whiskey.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey Men! DANG it's hottttttt! 98*... and ya won't believe what just happened...
> 
> 
> I just got out he cold shower and phone was ringing... it was my Boss! He asked if I would come back at 4 this afternoon and work till about 8... holy crap...I just barely made it my first 8 hours. Well the pine market is shutting down at 10am in the morning and since the "B" crew is down he asked if I would care to cut this evening. I mean I need the money but my body is feeling rough. He said he would come out and skid with me in case I had trouble and would have a cooler of cold rags and drinks.... I was always told that if you gonna be stupid ya better be tough! I'm gonna try it! God help me!!



you be god dammed careful mister...........if your fatigued that when things can go wrong .......juss be careful


----------



## snapple

Give her hell twochains. Be safe!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL if you mean my own dialect then lol you'd not understand me lol........but I sound more southern now



We don't understand you anyway, with that husky fetish and all

I hear your accent in your writing though. One of these days I puck up the Tele..... And throw it


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> Well busted, when all other forms of communication fail, I always fall back on the international language of beer and whiskey.



your fine .......Rob is the translator on here lol ..........Jr the chipper guy........TC the one who works faster than I can think these days .......TS the sensible one and Husk he the saw bones ......me I'm the grumpy one lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> We don't understand you anyway, with that husky fetish and all
> 
> I hear your accent in your writing though. One of these days I puck up the Tele..... And throw it



I still do have an accent when I want one lol but really more southern now .......sept when I'm a cussing .......that remains pure jock lol


----------



## twochains

I figure I will take one more cold shower right before I leave and maybe have my core temps down enough to make it. It's 2:40 now so I'm gonna lay down for a bit. I will catch you guys later....hopefully! LOL! My Ol'Lady just came in from town...she says im retarted! LOL! I said you will enjoy spending the extra money! LOL! 

I will hollar back when I get in.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I figure I will take one more cold shower right before I leave and maybe have my core temps down enough to make it. It's 2:40 now so I'm gonna lay down for a bit. I will catch you guys later....hopefully! LOL! My Ol'Lady just came in from town...she says im retarted! LOL! I said you will enjoy spending the extra money! LOL!
> 
> I will hollar back when I get in.



juss be careful


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I figure I will take one more cold shower right before I leave and maybe have my core temps down enough to make it. It's 2:40 now so I'm gonna lay down for a bit. I will catch you guys later....hopefully! LOL! My Ol'Lady just came in from town...she says im retarted! LOL! I said you will enjoy spending the extra money! LOL!
> 
> I will hollar back when I get in.



yea, be carful bro. need to tell ya sumthin when ya get back so don't f up.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> your fine .......Rob is the translator on here lol ..........Jr the chipper guy........TC the one who works faster than I can think these days .......TS the sensible one and Husk he the saw bones ......me I'm the grumpy one lol



The translator, I like that,

Excuse me I speak jive....

F:censored: hilarious


----------



## snapple

Thanks busted for getting me lined out with folks. I'm itching to do something this afternoon so I think I'm gonna throw some stuff into a backpack (and by stuff I mean a sleeping bag, some whiskey, some tinfoil and a fly rod) and drive up behind the house to the end of the road. I plan on hiking in to camp and then sippin whiskey, catching and eating fish then rolling my bag out on the ground and counting stars til I fall asleep. I'll touch base with you folks when I get back out tomorrow. Have fun everybody.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> The translator, I like that,
> 
> Excuse me I speak jive....
> 
> F:censored: hilarious



well translator better than saying your Dirty Rob lol........that don't sound right lol


----------



## bustedup

snapple said:


> Thanks busted for getting me lined out with folks. I'm itching to do something this afternoon so I think I'm gonna throw some stuff into a backpack (and by stuff I mean a sleeping bag, some whiskey, some tinfoil and a fly rod) and drive up behind the house to the end of the road. I plan on hiking in to camp and then sippin whiskey, catching and eating fish then rolling my bag out on the ground and counting stars til I fall asleep. I'll touch base with you folks when I get back out tomorrow. Have fun everybody.



jeez I wish I had that energy lol .............


----------



## bustedup

your subs turned up yet Rob??? .......if not then ........is it the tin tack for em lol???


----------



## HuskStihl

So here are some videos of the new saw

[video=youtube;VTbb95iT_OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VTbb95iT_OA[/video]


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon that thing looks like new! I don't remember a decomp on those, it a late model 394? also thought they had a high top filter. memory foggy. looks like a nice one, be careful with her.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> So here are some videos of the new saw
> 
> [video=youtube;VTbb95iT_OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VTbb95iT_OA[/video]



clean saw ........you'll be like a wee kid now lol playing with your new toy lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jon that thing looks like new! I don't remember a decomp on those, it a late model 394? also thought they had a high top filter. memory foggy. looks like a nice one, be careful with her.



may have a new jug etc hence the decomp


----------



## HuskStihl

Here is it cutting. I let it idle for a half hour to help seat the rings a little, then made a few cuts. It got noticeably stronger each cut, but I ran out of time. I also had the oiler accidentally set to minimum so things started getting grabby. It sounds and feels rich, but I will leave it this way until I have a few gallons through it

[video=youtube;tZhkOw4Yt9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tZhkOw4Yt9Y[/video]


----------



## JakeG

Jon, that is one sharp lookin' saw.. Bravo!

The 394xp I'm getting is a low top and does have a decomp valve. 

Was this not common? I figured they'd all have em for weaklings like myself, as well as other AS members with upper body strength of a 12 year old girl.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Here is it cutting. I let it idle for a half hour to help seat the rings a little, then made a few cuts. It got noticeably stronger each cut, but I ran out of time. I also had the oiler accidentally set to minimum so things started getting grabby. It sounds and feels rich, but I will leave it this way until I have a few gallons through it
> 
> [video=youtube;tZhkOw4Yt9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tZhkOw4Yt9Y[/video]



I'm gonna kick your behind lol...........will you please get chaps ......your now running a powerful saw so for the love of things get chaps .........oh and get a real skid lid lol .......the roger ramjet ain't cool .......ya wanna be a faller lol then dress like one lol lol lol .......how much timber you got???? you own a ranch lol........Hey mike ya fancy a trip to texas to gypo log lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Here is it cutting. I let it idle for a half hour to help seat the rings a little, then made a few cuts. It got noticeably stronger each cut, but I ran out of time. I also had the oiler accidentally set to minimum so things started getting grabby. It sounds and feels rich, but I will leave it this way until I have a few gallons through it
> 
> [video=youtube;tZhkOw4Yt9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tZhkOw4Yt9Y[/video]



dunno bout idleing, I always jus used um to break in. did Randy do this one? if so I figure he set her that way on purpose. I run my saws slightly rich.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> dunno bout idleing, I always jus used um to break in. did Randy do this one? if so I figure he set her that way on purpose. I run my saws slightly rich.



so do I mike prefer them that way lol



Husk gonna not buck on the wood pile bro ............kick backs and things move my friend ........I ain't dissin ya nor going ppe on ya either juss powerful saw and the like


----------



## treeslayer2003

for the right timber, sure. ppe? I can't say nothing.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> welcome to the south lol ........summer storms lol you'll get used to lol


No I wont get used to it lol


roberte said:


> The translator, I like that,
> 
> Excuse me I speak jive....
> 
> F:censored: hilarious


whatchu mean you speak jive... you dont speak no jive..you a jive turkey lol


bustedup said:


> well translator better than saying your Dirty Rob lol........that don't sound right lol


What about dirty Bob


treeslayer2003 said:


> Jon that thing looks like new! I don't remember a decomp on those, it a late model 394? also thought they had a high top filter. memory foggy. looks like a nice one, be careful with her.


That is an AWESOME saw ..


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> for the right timber, sure. ppe? I can't say nothing.


The last pair of chaps I had ...mysteriously made their way into a chipper... I was so very sad... I just cannot imagine how or why they wound up there.


As a side note... I spent many hours......MANY...... cutting those chaps off the disc shaft....


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> so do I mike prefer them that way lol
> 
> 
> 
> Husk gonna not buck on the wood pile bro ............kick backs and things move my friend ........I ain't dissin ya nor going ppe on ya either juss powerful saw and the like



Graeme, i appreciate your concern.
It was a little safer than it looked, I wedged that piece in pretty good with the tractor. I wasn't bucking, just playing!  Prolly not gonna get chaps. I'd also feel like a poser in a tin hat, I ain't no real faller, and am too old for dress up make believe. 

This may sound disrespectful, but it's not intended that way.

If you can get Clint to wear a shirt, or even some shoes, I'll think about the chapsotstir:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, i appreciate your concern.
> It was a little safer than it looked, I wedged that piece in pretty good with the tractor. I wasn't bucking, just playing!  Prolly not gonna get chaps. I'd also feel like a poser in a tin hat, I ain't no real faller, and am too old for dress up make believe.
> 
> This may sound disrespectful, but it's not intended that way.
> 
> If you can get Clint to wear a shirt, or even some shoes, I'll think about the chapsotstir:



It cool .......juss thinking bout your welfare lol but up to you


----------



## jrcat

Hey B... there is no way I can get used to the souf, cant do it... The heat is oppressive, the bugs... the rotten horrid SNAKES....and the MOZZYS..........There is definitely a culture shock too. I went to a near by truck stop (close to the chipping yard) for some lunch. I sat down and the waitress brought me a menu and I looked at it... Most of it I could just extrapolate some of it i could not and some of it would be no different than up north. The waitress (rather rude one to boot) came back twice to see if I was ready to order. It seemed that once she heard me talk those 2 times her patience with me wore thin. So with it being hotter than H E double hockey sticks, and a waitress that looked like she was pissed off cause the north won the war, I just ordered a sausage sandwich and a sweet tea to go. What I got was a piece of kiln dried I dont know what it was meat on an equally dry biscuit and some tea that was actually ok. I try to be friendly to everyone but it seems like this area of AL. is still in the past in some ways. 

The helper at this yard (which is owned by a broker) is black and is one heck of an operator and person, calls me sir or boss. I have told him repeatedly to just cal me by my name. He won't. I am by no means prejudice and to see the result of it, to me is a shock and appalling. This man could pick a sheet of paper from the hood of your car with that barko if you gave him the chance.. I would bet money on that. I have found that I would rather talk to him than the owner of the property. 

I am having a hard time understanding a lot of what is said to me. The accent is heavy to say the least. I lived in FL for almost a year and never heard such a heavy accent there. But here it is hard to understand what people are saying. I catch my self having to ask people to repeat themselves, and that agitates them as it would me too.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> jeez I wish I had that energy lol .............



well i do, twochains isn't the only one. better fasten your seat belt if you want play with meumpkin2:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> your subs turned up yet Rob??? .......if not then ........is it the tin tack for em lol???



I have my ways....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Hey B... there is no way I can get used to the souf, cant do it... The heat is oppressive, the bugs... the rotten horrid SNAKES....and the MOZZYS..........There is definitely a culture shock too. I went to a near by truck stop (close to the chipping yard) for some lunch. I sat down and the waitress brought me a menu and I looked at it... Most of it I could just extrapolate some of it i could not and some of it would be no different than up north. The waitress (rather rude one to boot) came back twice to see if I was ready to order. It seemed that once she heard me talk those 2 times her patience with me wore thin. So with it being hotter than H E double hockey sticks, and a waitress that looked like she was pissed off cause the north won the war, I just ordered a sausage sandwich and a sweet tea to go. What I got was a piece of kiln dried I dont know what it was meat on an equally dry biscuit and some tea that was actually ok. I try to be friendly to everyone but it seems like this area of AL. is still in the past in some ways.
> 
> The helper at this yard (which is owned by a broker) is black and is one heck of an operator and person, calls me sir or boss. I have told him repeatedly to just cal me by my name. He won't. I am by no means prejudice and to see the result of it, to me is a shock and appalling. This man could pick a sheet of paper from the hood of your car with that barko if you gave him the chance.. I would bet money on that. I have found that I would rather talk to him than the owner of the property.
> 
> I am having a hard time understanding a lot of what is said to me. The accent is heavy to say the least. I lived in FL for almost a year and never heard such a heavy accent there. But here it is hard to understand what people are saying. I catch my self having to ask people to repeat themselves, and that agitates them as it would me too.



cat, you better find a new place to eat. that is uncommon to find an unhosspitable eatery in the south. and the food is usually very good. I bet that man was raised by his folks to be that way, nothing to do with racsism. the accent you'll get used to.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hey B... there is no way I can get used to the souf, cant do it... The heat is oppressive, the bugs... the rotten horrid SNAKES....and the MOZZYS..........There is definitely a culture shock too. I went to a near by truck stop (close to the chipping yard) for some lunch. I sat down and the waitress brought me a menu and I looked at it... Most of it I could just extrapolate some of it i could not and some of it would be no different than up north. The waitress (rather rude one to boot) came back twice to see if I was ready to order. It seemed that once she heard me talk those 2 times her patience with me wore thin. So with it being hotter than H E double hockey sticks, and a waitress that looked like she was pissed off cause the north won the war, I just ordered a sausage sandwich and a sweet tea to go. What I got was a piece of kiln dried I dont know what it was meat on an equally dry biscuit and some tea that was actually ok. I try to be friendly to everyone but it seems like this area of AL. is still in the past in some ways.
> 
> The helper at this yard (which is owned by a broker) is black and is one heck of an operator and person, calls me sir or boss. I have told him repeatedly to just cal me by my name. He won't. I am by no means prejudice and to see the result of it, to me is a shock and appalling. This man could pick a sheet of paper from the hood of your car with that barko if you gave him the chance.. I would bet money on that. I have found that I would rather talk to him than the owner of the property.
> 
> I am having a hard time understanding a lot of what is said to me. The accent is heavy to say the least. I lived in FL for almost a year and never heard such a heavy accent there. But here it is hard to understand what people are saying. I catch my self having to ask people to repeat themselves, and that agitates them as it would me too.




Jr your in the deep south bro.......and no matter what is said northerners not well liked and don't care what anyone says it true .............the hospitality well surprised and not surprised depends .......if your in a small place then well......also not being rude but life down south very different and well.........will leave it there lol


----------



## roberte

Cat , maybe you need to try bringing a 2x4 hearing aid with you...


----------



## bustedup

The bamma accent not thick lol I guess I juss used to southern lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

Cajun pretty hard to follow.


----------



## roberte

Husk ,
Nice job on the saw there, props to you.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> Cajun pretty hard to follow.



lol depends if they talking english or not


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Cajun pretty hard to follow.



Try speaking California....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Try speaking California....



thought ya'll spoke proper like ova dea.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Try speaking California....



is that with or without the chemical enhancements lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> thought ya'll spoke proper like ova dea.



It's like Omg and politically correctness. And that's just to order a cup of coffee, and its organic, in a safe for the environment cup but were gonna use 3 cups cuz its hot, then it comes with a warning label informing me that the hot coffee I ordered is in fact hot, H. F. S. Like Omg.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> It's like Omg and politically correctness. And that's just to order a cup of coffee, and its organic, in a safe for the environment cup but were gonna use 3 cups cuz its hot, then it comes with a warning label informing me that the hot coffee I ordered is in fact hot, H. F. S. Like Omg.



lol that the sue culture for ya lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> It's like Omg and politically correctness. And that's just to order a cup of coffee, and its organic, in a safe for the environment cup but were gonna use 3 cups cuz its hot, then it comes with a warning label informing me that the hot coffee I ordered is in fact hot, H. F. S. Like Omg.



oh right, I see what ya mean. thought that was jus in tv tho, they really speak that way. has to get annoying.


----------



## treeslayer2003

about 9, hope ol Cints ok.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh right, I see what ya mean. thought that was jus in tv tho, they really speak that way. has to get annoying.



And I have to make a run down there soon, and I want to give myself a cork boot lobotomy just thinking about it:bang:


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> Cajun pretty hard to follow.





bustedup said:


> lol depends if they talking english or not



Good point.. Often times the guys with deep cajun roots aren't speaking english and they aren't exactly speaking french either.. Idk what the heck it is. I've heard it refered to as Creole.

jrcat, don't let it cut ya too deep or you'll be lookin for a way out... If you aren't already! It takes a while to get used to it. I wish you the best!


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Good point.. Often times the guys with deep cajun roots aren't speaking english and they aren't exactly speaking french either.. Idk what the heck it is. I've heard it refered to as Creole.
> 
> jrcat, don't let it cut ya too deep or you'll be lookin for a way out... If you aren't already! It takes a while to get used to it. I wish you the best!



LOL yep takes time in the south and it depends where in the south........some more tolerant than others if you get my meaning .......but honestly northerners aren't well liked in the south ..... but well that how it is but remember all places different bigger places you'll find better ...... where we used to live the "Y" word was cussing lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> It's like Omg and politically correctness. And that's just to order a cup of coffee, and its organic, in a safe for the environment cup but were gonna use 3 cups cuz its hot, then it comes with a warning label informing me that the hot coffee I ordered is in fact hot, H. F. S. Like Omg.


Like omg and stuff.. the warning label is made out of recycled paper which I see you failed to mention ..and stuff..like omg..


roberte said:


> And I have to make a run down there soon, and I want to give myself a cork boot lobotomy just thinking about it:bang:


Good luck man.... I would stick a drill bit through my brain if I had to hear that for too long.. 


bustedup said:


> LOL yep takes time in the south and it depends where in the south........some more tolerant than others if you get my meaning .......but honestly northerners aren't well liked in the south ..... but well that how it is but remember all places different bigger places you'll find better ...... where we used to live the "Y" word was cussing lol


Yankee.. I was asked if I had a yankee drivers license.... Hmmmm I was nice....and said with my best sarcastic attempt of southern drawl and said why yes I do.....


JakeG said:


> Good point.. Often times the guys with deep cajun roots aren't speaking english and they aren't exactly speaking french either.. Idk what the heck it is. I've heard it refered to as Creole.
> 
> jrcat, don't let it cut ya too deep or you'll be lookin for a way out... If you aren't already! It takes a while to get used to it. I wish you the best!


 Im already looking for an out without having been truely "in" .....If I hear "would ya'll like some grits with that darlin" one more time...


----------



## jrcat

Oh I got a can of old railroad snuff.... it was like a powder... What in the heck does one do with that? So I dug into it and got as good a pinch of it as I could stuck it in my lip ..choked coughed blew half of it out got a head rush and later puked. Yes I am a wuss and no I dont care and no I am NOT snorting the crap either.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Like omg and stuff.. the warning label is made out of recycled paper which I see you failed to mention ..and stuff..like omg..
> 
> Good luck man.... I would stick a drill bit through my brain if I had to hear that for too long..
> 
> Yankee.. I was asked if I had a yankee drivers license.... Hmmmm I was nice....and said with my best sarcastic attempt of southern drawl and said why yes I do.....
> Im already looking for an out without having been truely "in" .....If I hear "would ya'll like some grits with that darlin" one more time...



Jr ........please listen bro .........don't sass the southerners like that you really will get in the crap bro ..........not a good idea you think it funny they don't ............whatever you do don't play on the accent


----------



## jrcat

Yeah I have a hard time with that Yankee crap.... it goes both ways...insult me, I insult back, and when I insult...I mean to piss someone off and I make sure I do the job in one fell swoop...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yeah I have a hard time with that Yankee crap.... it goes both ways...insult me, I insult back, and when I insult...I mean to piss someone off and I make sure I do the job in one fell swoop...



Bro I get ya .......but you juss don't understand why the attitude like that ........the south really ain't for ya lol


----------



## jrcat

No... I think its more a state of mind that I dont understand and dont want to for that matter


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> No... I think its more a state of mind that I dont understand and dont want to for that matter



Ya need to get ya butt back north bro .........the south ain't for ya and it'll weigh on ya real heavy. Ya best be fixin to get back north of tha Mason Dixon


----------



## JakeG

This is partially off topic but not entirely. And since we're not all men here, I'll play it as cool as I can. There is no intended offense, but I have to know...

Up north, when a group of men are drinking and wrenching on a truck.. Is it okay to _"find"_ a toilet behind the garage or out in a corner of the yard where no one can see ya?

Believe it or not, I'm asking for a reason. I have two buddies from Deleware, one moved to the Houston area. The three of us were working on a Ford 6.0 and tossing back some Alaskan Amber Ale. I asked if it was alright to find a restroom behind the garage. They both stopped in their tracks and looked at me like I was crazy, then hesitently decided it was alright. Down here, I'd rather someone use the restroom in the back yard than get their greasy paws all over the door knobs.

Long winded, I know.. But I'm curious, as well as serious. Or as serious as you can be when asking a question like this


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Husk ,
> Nice job on the saw there, props to you.
> :greenchainsaw:



Thanks, it's a cool saw, but to be honest all I did was buy the thing. I had actually put a bid on an 084 and lost. I was depressed so put a bid on this one. when it's broken in and tuned kinda nasty it should absolutely scream. I kinda want to pull the muffler just to admire the porting, but I'm resisting. My 385 feels much better balanced and "tighter", but the 394 is big and loud and rough and I like it. Thanks again


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> This is partially off topic but not entirely. And since we're not all men here, I'll play it as cool as I can. There is no intended offense, but I have to know...
> 
> Up north, when a group of men are drinking and wrenching on a truck.. Is it okay to _"find"_ a toilet behind the garage or out in a corner of the yard where no one can see ya?
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm asking for a reason. I have two buddies from Deleware, one moved to the Houston area. The three of us were working on a Ford 6.0 and tossing back some Alaskan Amber Ale. I asked if it was alright to find a restroom behind the garage. They both stopped in their tracks and looked at me like I was crazy, then hesitently decided it was alright. Down here, I'd rather someone use the restroom in the back yard than get their greasy paws all over the door knobs.
> 
> Long winded, I know.. But I'm curious, as well as serious. Or as serious as you can be when asking a question like this



LOL dunno never lived in the north lol..........but I get ya reasoning lol ........different worlds I guess


----------



## twochains

Evening Men!! I Made it!!! 12 hours! 

Now for dinner and a shower! ...again...


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening Men!! I Made it!!! 12 hours!
> 
> Now for dinner and a shower! ...again...



Glad ya ok young man


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks, it's a cool saw, but to be honest all I did was buy the thing. I had actually put a bid on an 084 and lost. I was depressed so put a bid on this one. when it's broken in and tuned kinda nasty it should absolutely scream. I kinda want to pull the muffler just to admire the porting, but I'm resisting. My 385 feels much better balanced and "tighter", but the 394 big and loud and rough and I like it. Thanks again



That was your straight take for the day, we will now resume the husky jokes...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> That was your straight take for the day, we will now resume the husky jokes...



Or the Stihl ones lol


----------



## HuskStihl

My CAD is just not bad enough for big Stihl money at this point. Got my eyes open for an 084, but my $500 budget is not realistic


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> My CAD is just not bad enough for big Stihl money at this point. Got my eyes open for an 084, but my $500 budget is not realistic



What in the name of the wee man are ya a wantin a saw like that for lol .............jeez you are going into the huge bar realms lol


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> Try speaking California....





treeslayer2003 said:


> thought ya'll spoke proper like ova dea.





bustedup said:


> is that with or without the chemical enhancements lol





roberte said:


> It's like Omg and politically correctness. And that's just to order a cup of coffee, and its organic, in a safe for the environment cup but were gonna use 3 cups cuz its hot, then it comes with a warning label informing me that the hot coffee I ordered is in fact hot, H. F. S. Like Omg.





treeslayer2003 said:


> oh right, I see what ya mean. thought that was jus in tv tho, they really speak that way. has to get annoying.



Where did *THAT *list go?


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> Where did *THAT *list go?



Oh crap .........time to duck lol ...........the newspaper guy in the house lol lol


Hey bro hope ya doing well


----------



## bustedup

Husk if your gonna be hell bent on acquiring a beast of a saw you'd be better off going for the 088 or 880 rather than the 084 imo.......I get ya like big saws lol ...........but holy moly have ya got anything that big down your way to fall??? ifn ya have then I wanna know bout it as I think Rob me and Mike might come down and fall it lol (or try lol) .......you can supply the saws and be on hand case we get squished lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> My CAD is just not bad enough for big Stihl money at this point. Got my eyes open for an 084, but my $500 budget is not realistic



No its not, 500 really means 700, and if you are willing to do that , you may ad well go all in, 1100....


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Husk if your gonna be hell bent on acquiring a beast of a saw you'd be better off going for the 088 or 880 rather than the 084 imo.......I get ya like big saws lol ...........but holy moly have ya got anything that big down your way to fall??? ifn ya have then I wanna know bout it as I think Rob me and Mike might come down and fall it lol (or try lol) .......you can supply the saws and be on hand case we get squished lol



I'll come down but I don't plan on being squished, but I will bring some sthils, of course


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh crap .........time to duck lol ...........the newspaper guy in the house lol lol
> 
> 
> Hey bro hope ya doing well



This is my scared face :jester:


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> have ya got anything that big down your way to fall???



Not on my property. I have 2 400-500 year old live oaks which are at least 7-8' DBH, but I'm really hoping they outlive me. I just like big-ass saws. They just sound right and feel right. As I have said, If I was really sawing a lot I would use a much smaller saw. If you're only sawing for 2 hours, even a girlie man such as myself can handle the weight. There is no rationality involved. There is almost always a pretty big gulf between what one needs and what one likes


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I'll come down but I don't plan on being squished, but I will bring some sthils, of course



stihls .......or stills lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Not on my property. I have 2 400-500 year old live oaks which are at least 7-8' DBH, but I'm really hoping they outlive me. I just like big-ass saws. They just sound right and feel right. As I have said, If I was really sawing a lot I would use a much smaller saw. If you're only sawing for 2 hours, even a girlie man such as myself can handle the weight. There is no rationality involved. There is almost always a pretty big gulf between what one needs and what one likes



With big saws I can cut a lot, 

Small saws not so much, boring:bang:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> stihls .......or stills lol



I can show you how to use em if you like.....


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Not on my property. I have 2 400-500 year old live oaks which are at least 7-8' DBH, but I'm really hoping they outlive me. I just like big-ass saws. They just sound right and feel right. As I have said, If I was really sawing a lot I would use a much smaller saw. If you're only sawing for 2 hours, even a girlie man such as myself can handle the weight. There is no rationality involved. There is almost always a pretty big gulf between what one needs and what one likes



ok ya better hide the oaks lol we might juss send ya for parts or sumthing lol......and when ya return oops we falled em ......so sorry but we was juss testing your new saws lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I can show you how to use em if you like.....



stihls may be .......stills lol na know fine how they a workin lol


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> This is partially off topic but not entirely. And since we're not all men here, I'll play it as cool as I can. There is no intended offense, but I have to know...
> 
> Up north, when a group of men are drinking and wrenching on a truck.. Is it okay to _"find"_ a toilet behind the garage or out in a corner of the yard where no one can see ya?
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm asking for a reason. I have two buddies from Deleware, one moved to the Houston area. The three of us were working on a Ford 6.0 and tossing back some Alaskan Amber Ale. I asked if it was alright to find a restroom behind the garage. They both stopped in their tracks and looked at me like I was crazy, then hesitently decided it was alright. Down here, I'd rather someone use the restroom in the back yard than get their greasy paws all over the door knobs.
> 
> Long winded, I know.. But I'm curious, as well as serious. Or as serious as you can be when asking a question like this



Don't know if Warshington counts as "The North" but is in the northern part of the PNW... Any way talking to a tree or fence is not really a big deal around here... it is if your in the city... Have a friend that was caught by a local news crew drunk and wizzing on a building in Seattle, didn't help he was waving to the camera... on the other side of the coin have a picture of a different friend of mine peeing on my fence while talking to the neighbor... on the other side of the fence... 

And as far as the south goes... whatever... closest I got while an adult was Oklahoma... not impressed but I was up for the better part of 72 hours on the drive there, so my opinion could be tainted... Been as far as the Virginia coast and maybe the Carolina's but I was pretty small then and don't remember any of it. Any way the point is when in Rome do as the Vandals or better yet the Celts... or was it as the Romans? The one that means do as they do and don't ##### to loudly about bad food and worse sanitation...


----------



## bustedup

laters dudes gotta go sun is up lol


----------



## tramp bushler

All 394 s came with decomp buttons. I called it The magic blue button. . Saw sounds good Jon.


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks, it's a cool saw, but to be honest all I did was buy the thing. I had actually put a bid on an 084 and lost. I was depressed so put a bid on this one. when it's broken in and tuned kinda nasty it should absolutely scream. I kinda
> want to pull the muffler just to admire the porting, but I'm resisting. My 385 feels much better balanced and "tighter", but the 394 is big and loud and rough and I like it. Thanks again




The 394 s were all Floppy. But trust me. You won't be pulling the handle bars off it!! . When I started running 394 s I could hold them 1 hand and reach out and start a boring cut with a 36" Oregon Shiney bar. Can't do that any more but I can with a 390 with a Oregon LW bar. Youhave a better saw than an 84 . 
Now guess what you NEED? 
Its not another saw. But they cost about the same. .


----------



## tramp bushler

Well good night guys. I spent about 6 1/2 hours in the spurs today and the Tramp is tired. Clint, glad u made er. Just keep lookin up and watch your tip.


----------



## twochains

ughhhh!!!! damn....did I get run over yesterday? Ain't kickin' my heels so high this morning! A shot of coffee and I should come around a bit. I have a dust headache... the woods have turned to talcum powder. Gonna try and make it till around 1 and call it a good week.


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> When I started running 394 s I could hold them 1 hand and reach out and start a boring cut with a 36" Oregon Shiney bar. .



That's nuts. I'm the weakest man on this thread, but not the weakest man in the world, and I can't even imagine using that thing one handed


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Now guess what you NEED?
> Its not another saw. But they cost about the same. .



Definitely! The price really varies though. Hugh Grant probably paid used wild thing money for his most famous one, but I'd be happy to pay used 026 money for higher quality service! I'll be embarrassed if you're talking about something totally different:embarrassed:


----------



## JakeG

Jon, maybe he's talking about a logger's outfit.. Or carbide chaps


----------



## roberte

Hugh Grant, (modern reference) that's funny.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, I think them boys musta been from one of the northern del. big towns. the southern del. farm boys wouldn't think twice bout that. more to do with city or country me thinks. Jon I tried out a new 084 n I thought it was a slow turd. you got a good saw 394 was a good un. I can't bore cut with 1 hand with nothing I have so don't feel bad man.


----------



## slowp

Bad shot of a local timber faller one handing a 460 (probably) because he's dealing with a bear trap.

View attachment 304194


I've also seen a chaser one hand the landing saw.


----------



## northmanlogging

One interview down, 1.5 to go... Have the job just want to keep my options open... gonna take next week off and unwind a bit... only problem is the first one is accross the street from an offroad truck builder and supply type outfit... Bad enough I spend all my money on chainsaws, firearms, skidders and booze, now I'll need really big tires and a 32" lift on my two wheel drive crummy...

Not bad that's less then 2 days looking for werk...


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> Glad ya ok young man



LIsten here Mr.. I think a few of us have said fer ya ta slow down. What part of slow down aren't ya gettin'? I have cut some long hrs. in my career but think ya got me whooped. Now relax and have a cyber-brew on me !:cool2:


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Jon, maybe he's talking about a logger's outfit.. Or carbide chaps



Grinder:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> ughhhh!!!! damn....did I get run over yesterday? Ain't kickin' my heels so high this morning! A shot of coffee and I should come around a bit. I have a dust headache... the woods have turned to talcum powder. Gonna try and make it till around 1 and call it a good week.



Hmmm.... Heat, fatigue, long hrs., Duuuh:hmm3grin2orange: But, I am just envious of the money you make. Ive' been keepin track of yer hrs. and you should have about $3,333.00 for July and it ain't even half over.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

i'll never tell... LULLZ! 

Dooby you should come down here some time and hang out! Fish...cut timber...have a beer 


:boss:


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> i'll never tell... LULLZ!
> 
> Dooby you should come down here some time and hang out! Fish...cut timber...have a beer
> 
> 
> :boss:



Heck- I'd love that. Gonna have to bring my Husky stuff though. LOL. And a full-wrap fer that "Steal"LOL. When is the Hoggin' best for eaters?:rolleyes2: If I do come down though,It'll be A 6-7hr. day. Oh ! And the new guy "whislepunk99" can't come over while i am there.LOL:hmm3grin2orange: Will your boss pay me as much as you?


----------



## jrcat

Another hot day of chipping. Did no trucking today which doesnt bother me any. Nothing worse then being in a hot truck in hot weather. Looks like I will be here another week. I actually got some time on my saw today. The yard saw (which is a sthil hahahahahahaaaaaa) would only run for about a minute at a time at best. So I offered to help buck up pine in my down time. At least I made good relations today with the natives. I have to upload pics from my phone which I might do tonight. I also have to figure out how to upload video from my phone to YT.


----------



## twochains

dooby said:


> Heck- I'd love that. Gonna have to bring my Husky stuff though. LOL. And a full-wrap fer that "Steal"LOL. When is the Hoggin' best for eaters?:rolleyes2: If I do come down though,It'll be A 6-7hr. day. Oh ! And the new guy "whislepunk99" can't come over while i am there.LOL:hmm3grin2orange: Will your boss pay me as much as you?



Fall! after it cools down and the acorns start hitting the ground 

I don't know "whistlepunk99"...maybe I need to catch up some... I think he gets banned alot maybe??? Gologit might give us some background :msp_confused:

6-7 hours? Do you want tea with that also? :msp_sneaky:

Honestly...you prolly wouldn't get out of bed for what I make... LOL!


----------



## jrcat

Lets please not get into what we make or dont make. Timber markets and job markets vary from state to state, and what a cutter in one state may be vastly different from what a cutter makes in another state.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Another hot day of chipping. Did no trucking today which doesnt bother me any. Nothing worse then being in a hot truck in hot weather. Looks like I will be here another week. I actually got some time on my saw today. The yard saw (which is a sthil hahahahahahaaaaaa) would only run for about a minute at a time at best. So I offered to help buck up pine in my down time. At least I made good relations today with the natives. I have to upload pics from my phone which I might do tonight. I also have to figure out how to upload video from my phone to YT.



To paraphrase "my cousin vinny" Fred gwenye , Wats a yout ....


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Fall! after it cools down and the acorns start hitting the ground
> 
> I don't know "whistlepunk99"...maybe I need to catch up some... I think he gets banned alot maybe??? Gologit might give us some background :msp_confused:
> 
> 6-7 hours? Do you want tea with that also? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Honestly...you prolly wouldn't get out of bed for what I make... LOL!



Tea, sure but only if bustedup is there serving crumpets, 6, 7 hours sure.

Hey you make what you make, which may not always be what you think you should make. I keep having to tell the bosses and the captains, your paying for what I can do and what I do know, not for what I can't do and dont know. :bang:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> To paraphrase "my cousin vinny" Fred gwenye , Wats a yout ....



I guess I have never seen my cousin vinnie.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Fall! after it cools down and the acorns start hitting the ground
> 
> I don't know "whistlepunk99"...maybe I need to catch up some... I think he gets banned alot maybe??? Gologit might give us some background :msp_confused:
> 
> 6-7 hours? Do you want tea with that also? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Honestly...you prolly wouldn't get out of bed for what I make... LOL!



Bet I would- get out of bed that is. The wholr wage thing that YOU started(lol) has got me skoalded again.(lol) I think fall would be best, too.When them snakes den up? thats my main concern. You will howl when i strap 42" bar on my saw. It"ll be for back-barin' snakes:hmm3grin2orange: As far as the baby go check ot the boots thread. Maybe i over re-acted but once again IDGARA. The rest I have to keep to myself====or i will get into trouble from the Forum Gods:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Lets please not get into what we make or dont make. Timber markets and job markets vary from state to state, and what a cutter in one state may be vastly different from what a cutter makes in another state.



Translated, 
I make enough to keep the crummy moving , the lights on and the war dept off my back.

What was that about sloping backcuts....:chainsawguy::sigarette::coins:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I guess I have never seen my cousin vinnie.



Watch it while your down there, the jokes will be funnier...


----------



## twochains

Dooby, I totally killed a cane break one year on Jan 21! I was bluff shelter hunting with some catch dogs and it must have come out of the cave for sun, the dogs had run over it and it was on it's back...moving like cold mollasses (sp)...no jokes there!


----------



## roberte

Evening gents.

Hey dooby, 
How did you come up with your handle, I don't want too use the obvious joke....


----------



## twochains

Check this tree out! I'm leaving it for sure...if this has been standing this long...it deserves to live! DBH prolly 30"

View attachment 304249
View attachment 304250


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Check this tree out! I'm leaving it for sure...if this has been standing this long...it deserves to live! DBH prolly 30"
> 
> View attachment 304249
> View attachment 304250



damadged from previos cut?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Translated,
> I make enough to keep the crummy moving , the lights on and the war dept off my back.
> 
> What was that about sloping backcuts....:chainsawguy::sigarette::coins:


Shoot I havent fell a tree in 3 weeks now...Im getting antsy.


roberte said:


> Watch it while your down there, the jokes will be funnier...



No time and no dvd player.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> damadged from previos cut?



No... I havent seen a stump in there, At first glance it sort of looks like it is a reverse co-dominant if that exists. Fire damged a little, definitely odd to me, never seen a tree that tall supported by so little. Tree is prolly 120ft + with top maybe


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> No... I havent seen a stump in there, At first glance it sort of looks like it is a reverse co-dominant if that exists. Fire damged a little, definitely odd to me, never seen a tree that tall supported by so little. Tree is prolly 120ft + with top maybe



looks like oak? strong stuff. looks like damage of some sort when young, summin made it grow that way.


----------



## twochains

Good night Men! I'm out


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Check this tree out! I'm leaving it for sure...if this has been standing this long...it deserves to live! DBH prolly 30"
> 
> View attachment 304249
> View attachment 304250



We know you get into trouble for highstumps. But there are a few of us on here who can teach ya how to face it up and lay it out iffen' yer scart.otstir:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Evening gents.
> 
> Hey dooby,
> How did you come up with your handle, I don't want too use the obvious joke....



O.k.:msp_thumbsup: I will bite. Let's here the joke first then i will tell ya!!


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> O.k.:msp_thumbsup: I will bite. Let's here the joke first then i will tell ya!!



Well in my one track mind , dooby is a Mary Jan:cool2:e reference


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Well in my one track mind , dooby is a Mary Jan:cool2:e reference



that's not a joke=that's a fact. when I was in the 1st grade or there 'bouts I got inta a scrap. One of my buddies said it looked like I was dancin' so my nickname became Dooby Dancin' Darby Deerborne . which has been just shortened up to "dooby". Cause when i got into jr. high I met Marry Jane. what a lady!!! hpoe i don't get kicked out for this, Shucks I might get elected, maybe I can run for office!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Dooby, I totally killed a cane break one year on Jan 21! I was bluff shelter hunting with some catch dogs and it must have come out of the cave for sun, the dogs had run over it and it was on it's back...moving like cold mollasses (sp)...no jokes there!



We will get to run some hounds and curs? Might bring my Bluetick, He'll put a black bear up n pull hare to do it. He ain't afraid of grizz' either. Do ya'll use flack jackets when ya run hogs?


----------



## twochains

Man you would have loved running my pack of Plotts! They would bay hogs in the daytime, tree coon, fox, bobcats, bears at night... and one night something else...but at that time they didn't exist according to Arkansas Game and fish! :msp_rolleyes:

If yer bluetick is really cold nosed you could just coon hunt hunt with him. Cold nosed dogs aren't really excellent where there a tons of hogs, they can"t figure anything out, need a hot nosed dog for that. Yes I have kevlar vest and cut collars I run on anything mean...

If ya want to invision what kind of area I live in, watch the movie "Winter's Bone". Despite the fact it was actually shot in Southern Missouri..which is really close...it gives a pretty accurate portrayal of "right here". Not so much my place but I could drive you up the road and you would think you were on set. I could drive you across the river and you would hide in the floor board! LOL! Seriously! 

We should try and make it happen....pretty far off to make plans yet though LOL!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> looks like oak? strong stuff. looks like damage of some sort when young, summin made it grow that way.



Yeh it's white oak. It sorta looks like a tree grew over and around a stump and the stump burned out,


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Man you would have loved running my pack of Plotts! They would bay hogs in the daytime, tree coon, fox, bobcats, bears at night... and one night something else...but at that time they didn't exist according to Arkansas Game and fish! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> If yer bluetick is really cold nosed you could just coon hunt hunt with him. Cold nosed dogs aren't really excellent where there a tons of hogs, they can"t figure anything out, need a hot nosed dog for that. Yes I have kevlar vest and cut collars I run on anything mean...
> 
> If ya want to invision what kind of area I live in, watch the movie "Winter's Bone". Despite the fact it was actually shot in Southern Missouri..which is really close...it gives a pretty accurate portrayal of "right here". Not so much my place but I could drive you up the road and you would think you were on set. I could drive you across the river and you would hide in the floor board! LOL! Seriously!
> 
> We should try and make it happen....pretty far off to make plans yet though LOL!



twochains-It will be at least Jan., on acct. of them slithery things ya'll got down there. If hidin' on the floor board has to do w/ cities, you are probably right. I don't think a dog from up here will be able to smell to pee down there for a coupla weeks or so. A Mt. dry ground hound would be hard to smell at first. We houndsman up here are trending to hotter nosed, closed mouth on track dogs up here on acct. of the new "subsistence food removal equipment "(wolves) or fine Uncle Sam introduced to the lower 48. I personally know of 5 dogs that got killed last year. These wolves are Grays, which is more like a timber wolf on steroids. Maybe you should come up here and run some 'bobs and lion in the snow. And saw some 65-?% yarder logs. ..... We will have to plan something, that's for sure. I think the funnest thing would be arranging an "AS GTG" that way several of us could have fun....... If there is already one I'd like to know about it. Saws, dogs, guns, and poles. Oh, and did i mention I like beer?


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Yeh it's white oak. It sorta looks like a tree grew over and around a stump and the stump burned out,



Clint- Or western wood up here will burn-out like that and some will heal. Like a yella'pine. It is a very fire hardy tree. But they always stay burnt looking to a default. Can hardwoods heal up clean W/ new bark and all if a fire just burnt threw? as I have mentioned before, I don't know a hole lot about hardwoods, just was wondering?


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 304374
Nice and toasty ...

View attachment 304375
View attachment 304376
View attachment 304377
View attachment 304378
A few loads of wood .... from yesterday


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 304379
View attachment 304380
Some CAT skiddersView attachment 304381
Tiger Cat feller buncher


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 304386
View attachment 304387
Can anyone tell me what this tree is?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> View attachment 304386
> View attachment 304387
> Can anyone tell me what this tree is?



vermosa? what do you think of the big barko?


----------



## 1270d

Hey. Never realized some of you were hounds men. My old walker died a few years back and I haven't had another since. Ran her on coon spring through fall and bobcat in winter. She was a bang in coon hound out of the sackett blood. Miss her a lot now that I think of her. Her name was Echo


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> vermosa? what do you think of the big barko?



I dont know... I havent run it yet. The guy that owns the yard is fussy about who runs his machines. So I just run the chipper remote. Takes the fun out of it really. The chipper will go to auto feed if she starts to bog down for the most part. Sometimes I have to manually back the wood up if it has fresh knives in it, that thing will literally suck the wood down fast than what the feed works will feed it. Been training another guy on it too. I want to go home soon not be stuck here. I dont know how well this is all going to work out. The wood supplier cant bring in enough wood lately with the rain and the customer is freaking out because they arent getting enough chips. I last load I ran was 100,400 lbs.... I dont want to do that again...


----------



## jrcat

I might get me a lawn chair with an umbrella .... sit back ... run the chipper remote...have a few drinks...


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's really heavy. I got 2 inches yesterday. 20 mile up the road got 8, it is wet man. not many able to work here. i'll have this tract done next week, then I don't know if we can work any thing I have or not.


----------



## jrcat

That big tiger cat buncher sunk just getting off the landing from what the operator said.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> That big tiger cat buncher sunk just getting off the landing from what the operator said.



wet up n down the east coast I guess. well, we ain't the only ones then.


----------



## roberte

76 and sunny here, more of the same Tommorow, this sucks..:cool2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

this is weird the east coast is whining about being all wet, and out here in the temperate rain forest its so dry I'm starting to get bloody noses... and I might have to change the air filter on the missus... gods forbid... should be able to get a decade out of that thing...

On a lighter note I broke the main line and a choker on a little doug fir today... longest drag of my life...


----------



## dooby

1270d said:


> Hey. Never realized some of you were hounds men. My old walker died a few years back and I haven't had another since. Ran her on coon spring through fall and bobcat in winter. She was a bang in coon hound out of the sackett blood. Miss her a lot now that I think of her. Her name was Echo



Used to have 17 fully trained hounds. Was heading into govt. and private ADC work. My ex wasn't my ex then and i stayed back for the sack of the family. Big mistake in some ways, a gift in others. Never been around the Sackett line. Yadkin Tar rattler, House's Chief, and Finely River is what i think most of my walker dogs were. I am a runnin' Cameron Bluetick right now. I'd tell ya how good he is but i learned a while back not to brag about 'em till they are dead.LOL.


----------



## dooby

1270d said:


> Hey. Never realized some of you were hounds men. My old walker died a few years back and I haven't had another since. Ran her on coon spring through fall and bobcat in winter. She was a bang in coon hound out of the sackett blood. Miss her a lot now that I think of her. Her name was Echo



All my pics are trapped on my ex's site. Loggin', Huntin', Fishin',etc. . He(my step son) said he will get to it this week, maybe. Along w/ some loggin' stuff, will post a few pic's of some critters and dogs.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> View attachment 304386
> View attachment 304387
> Can anyone tell me what this tree is?



jrcat- that's a Mimosa tree. You can put the leaves to sleep by stroking them :msp_wink: ummmm...no really, they will close up like they do at night. You should take some home, if they live...your neighbors will love ya for it! LOL! They do smell real nice though! 

Wish you would send me some rain... we are setting up for a bad drought. Hope your havin' a blast in the durty souff!


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> this is weird the east coast is whining about being all wet, and out here in the temperate rain forest its so dry I'm starting to get bloody noses... and I might have to change the air filter on the missus... gods forbid... should be able to get a decade out of that thing...
> 
> On a lighter note I broke the main line and a choker on a little doug fir today... longest drag of my life...



You won't hear me complain over rain... it's semi desert here right now


----------



## twochains

Colt "smoked 'em" last night at the races. I will post his race vid later. Good lookin' young lad there I must say! :msp_w00t:

View attachment 304473



Just so I tie this back into logging... aside from my Son, everything in this picture is paid for 100% by logging! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

congrates to Colt!


----------



## HuskStihl

dooby said:


> All my pics are trapped on my *ex's* site. Loggin', Huntin', Fishin',etc. . *He* said he will get to it this week, maybe. Along w/ some loggin' stuff, will post a few pic's of some critters and dogs.



It's refreshing to loggers and hunters are so comfortable discussing this delicate topic. Good on ya mate! I'm betting the next guy out is sledrat. Let's move the AS rainbow coalition forward together!:jester:


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> All my pics are trapped on my *ex's* site. Loggin', Huntin', Fishin',etc. . *He* said *he* will get to it this week, maybe. Along w/ some loggin' stuff, will post a few pic's of some critters and dogs.



Uh maybe slowP finally found someone she can color coordinate? But tell me is it hard to find pink spenders? The rainbow spenders are everywhere...:msp_tongue:

(on a side note I really don't care which team you're swinging for, I'll just pick on everyone you know equal opportunity and stuff)


----------



## treeslayer2003

could also be a typo


----------



## twochains

Oh HELL YES!!! WhOop! Surely it's a type o :eek2: ...and if not... we will support our brotherin! LOL! Wait, wasn't "Brokeback Mountain" fimed in Montana??? No more jokes...till we find out more info... 

Husk... did you "fix" that for him, I didn't even pick up on it.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> could also be a typo



Could be. 

Could also be that his computer has developed a sense of humor. Dooby actually type SHE, autocorrect got bored and changed it to HE.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> could also be a typo



typo or not still funny... unless he's gonna start crying... then I'll feel bad while laughing...:msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hows every one this morn? i'm settin here eatin cold pizza like a teeny boper. I may pay for it later:msp_unsure:


----------



## twochains

Mornin' Men! How's kicks this morning?


----------



## northmanlogging

good, a little sore, fixing that damn winch line and fighting with a broken choker meant I was in the woods about three hours longer than I want to be for one log... And like always it was the last log to get for the day... as it was didn't have time to do any saw maintenance last night...


----------



## treeslayer2003

broke chocker sucs, always happens when ya have no spares.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can't believe Robert has nothing to say. coffee pot must be broke.


----------



## twochains

Broke choker would definitely be par for the course for the "last" log! There could be some good discussion to come out of what someone can do to rememdy the problem with no tools! 

So Northman, what did ya do? I was thinking tie a knot maybe?? Or wrap the log 1/2 hitch back around to log doesn't just spin the wraps then weave the tail back and forth a few times.... heck I don't know...we have grapple skidders ...sorry couldn't resist.


Now where the heck is Dooby?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can't believe Robert has nothing to say. coffee pot must be broke.



or....:eek2: LOL!


----------



## bustedup

afternoon dudes and dudess (covering all bases)


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have tied a knot in um n jus let it pull into the slide. hard to get it out tho. had some a while back the dam bell broke. what can ya do with a choker with no bell? china junk.


----------



## twochains

Hey there busted! 

Colt's race vid is done. Here is the link! This a full size stock car track. Colt was movin' on at about 65 mph, track was just watered for the main event line up and slick. I bet being 10 and doing 65 down a straight would have to be exciting! Got my boy sporting the red mow hawk and demon skullz all over his helmet  Here's the link opcorn:

Colt Cook #45 DRR 90 - YouTube


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> congrates to Colt!



Yup-Nice trophy!!! is he racin' local or circut? I hated Damon Bradshaw when i was young, I was to busy with chores and jobs, Your a good dad Chains


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can't believe Robert has nothing to say. coffee pot must be broke.



Maybe he is medicating his one track mind :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya had um goin doob. :hmm3grin2orange: that's when I get a good laff, jus watchin um.


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl said:


> It's refreshing to loggers and hunters are so comfortable discussing this delicate topic. Good on ya mate! I'm betting the next guy out is sledrat. Let's move the AS rainbow coalition forward together!:jester:



Now wait just a darn minute here..... I.. i... Shucks. It's not gonna matter what I say!!!:redface: I forgot to put (my stepson) after "He". I ain't never been a catcher and I only pitch to girls.LOLso lets tease all we want. And me n slowp might watch the Christopher Lowe show but that's our business.


----------



## twochains

Morning Dooby! Hey man, being the area I'm in, we usualy run Utchman Blueticks...ever heard of them? Seems like they are changing though, they have gone from the dark almost black dogs to the mostly white, hotter nosed quick to the tree dogs....maybe a little Walker in the mix???

I wish I had some good Redbones, I had some that were good but stupid, ADOC raises some but I can't get my hands on any pups. Either Redbones or Redticks or English is what I would like to mess with for my next hounds. The Plotts were fun and super beautiful but hard to find good bloodlines that aren't just "show" dogs. I got my entire pack of Plotts out of Ok city.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya had um goin doob. :hmm3grin2orange: that's when I get a good laff, jus watchin um.



I love to raz- and can gen. take one. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## twochains

dooby said:


> Now wait just a darn minute here..... I.. i... Shucks. It's not gonna matter what I say!!!:redface: I forgot to put (my stepson) after "He". I ain't never been a catcher and I only pitch to girls.LOLso lets tease all we want. And me n slowp might watch the Christopher Lowe show but that's our business.



Well played my friend!!


----------



## twochains

dooby said:


> Yup-Nice trophy!!! is he racin' local or circut? I hated Damon Bradshaw when i was young, I was to busy with chores and jobs, Your a good dad Chains



Thanks man! Colt is actually from a MX background racing State level. This year quads have for the most part been dumped. We have been hitting this local TT series. Oklahoma has some MX but it's a 4 hour drive to the closest track and small turnouts fro the mini's. He has raced a few Nationals this year and done well but it is hard rolling up to race against parents with $100,000 dollar toy haulers, $10,000 mini quads with (5) $6,000 back up motors. Plus they have the money to chase all the National points. Colt beat the #2 kid in the Nation a while back but I just can't afford to get Colt across the US so he can race... it sucks but he has fun with the local and State level. This winter we will haul him to Missouri to run an Arena Cross series. 

I quit racing to focus on Colt...heck the highest level I raced was A VET...which is pretty much retired Pros, I usually podiumed out of 20 bike class....not too shabby.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Morning Dooby! Hey man, being the area I'm in, we usualy run Utchman Blueticks...ever heard of them? Seems like they are changing though, they have gone from the dark almost black dogs to the mostly white, hotter nosed quick to the tree dogs....maybe a little Walker in the mix???
> 
> I wish I had some good Redbones, I had some that were good but stupid, ADOC raises some but I can't get my hands on any pups. Either Redbones or Redticks or English is what I would like to mess with for my next hounds. The Plotts were fun and super beautiful but hard to find good bloodlines that aren't just "show" dogs. I got my entire pack of Plotts out of Ok city.



Hey chains  I still know were there is some Utchman bred dogs. They are pretty cold nosed,open mouthed dogs. Mostly big game bred if I remember right. That white is most likely from some ol' July blood and I think maybe some unconfessed English blood. 

have you Ever heard of Kiamichi Plotts ? they are from Oklahoma- Feerless, brain's, huge bawl mouth with a serious chop on the wood. If I was you and liked how a plott handled I'd try 'em. Another great bread is the the Leopard Cur. They are dynamite dogs. They hunt different than a hound, would change over to them if i had time to train a pup or could afford a solid trained dog ($3500-8500.00)Heck- maybe I should get back into training dogs. That market is saturated though. and there are some dang good dogs out Gologit's way. Bear stock mostly.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Thanks man! Colt is actually from a MX background racing State level. This year quads have for the most part been dumped. We have been hitting this local TT series. Oklahoma has some MX but it's a 4 hour drive to the closest track and small turnouts fro the mini's. He has raced a few Nationals this year and done well but it is hard rolling up to race against parents with $100,000 dollar toy haulers, $10,000 mini quads with (5) $6,000 back up motors. Plus they have the money to chase all the National points. Colt beat the #2 kid in the Nation a while back but I just can't afford to get Colt across the US so he can race... it sucks but he has fun with the local and State level. This winter we will haul him to Missouri to run an Arena Cross series.
> 
> I quit racing to focus on Colt...heck the highest level I raced was A VET...which is pretty much retired Pros, I usually podiumed out of 20 bike class....not too shabby.


Yup- that's why I didn't get the exposure was cause of $. Was really good at Tae-Kwon-Do, and should have went to S. Korea when I was 11. I am glad you believe in and support your son 'chains.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Well played my friend!!



My sand box has enough room for everyone. Except that little turd gurgler that got banned yesturday.


----------



## twochains

Who got banned Darby?

I was just looking for my Plott papers and can't find them, 'Ol Lady has them somewhere. They were from Wisconsin originally and direct route from Europe before that. When you say Leopard Curs, are you talking about Catahoulas? Yeh I had several Catahoula's even competition bayed my best dog in the Nations largest hog baying...Uncle Earl's in Louisianna and tied with 8 dogs for 2nd but didn't make it to the bay off. Jake died this year, what a shame...all his good pups were killed in action. He was 1/2 Catahoula 1/2 pit, was mainly a bay dog but would wait till the 2 min whistle and catch, later becoming a running catch, and finally straight catch. I put more staples and sutures in that dog than I can even count. He got his throat cut (3), gutted (2), a shoulder injury with 85 staples... Jake was the baddest dog I ever saw...loved him, I retired him at 7 years old and he died at 10. 

My pack bayed a massive boar in a pond over in the National forest. I saw that 5 of my dogs were cut really bad, Jagger (strike dog) had a cut I could stick my hand in! The boar appeared to have lost his filers and his cutters had grown to a possible 4+ inches, I had Jake at my side and knew it would be certain death to turn him, needless to say that was the ONLY hog I didn't put Jake on. The boar escaped with 3 poorly placed shot to the head. I estimated that hog at #350+ and mean as a snake! All the dogs that were cut by that boar had an entrance and exit hole...that is some serious ivory right there. One young dog had 14 holes in her, she was Catahoula and Southern Blackmouth raised on my place...she was killed 2 hunt trips later. Hogs here are bad to turn around!


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Who got banned Darby?
> 
> I was just looking for my Plott papers and can't find them, 'Ol Lady has them somewhere. They were from Wisconsin originally and direct route from Europe before that. When you say Leopard Curs, are you talking about Catahoulas? Yeh I had several Catahoula's even competition bayed my best dog in the Nations largest hog baying...Uncle Earl's in Louisianna and tied with 8 dogs for 2nd but didn't make it to the bay off. Jake died this year, what a shame...all his good pups were killed in action. He was 1/2 Catahoula 1/2 pit, was mainly a bay dog but would wait till the 2 min whistle and catch, later becoming a running catch, and finally straight catch. I put more staples and sutures in that dog than I can even count. He got his throat cut (3), gutted (2), a shoulder injury with 85 staples... Jake was the baddest dog I ever saw...loved him, I retired him at 7 years old and he died at 10.
> 
> My pack bayed a massive boar in a pond over in the National forest. I saw that 5 of my dogs were cut really bad, Jagger (strike dog) had a cut I could stick my hand in! The boar appeared to have lost his filers and his cutters had grown to a possible 4+ inches, I had Jake at my side and knew it would be certain death to turn him, needless to say that was the ONLY hog I didn't put Jake on. The boar escaped with 3 poorly placed shot to the head. I estimated that hog at #350+ and mean as a snake! All the dogs that were cut by that boar had an entrance and exit hole...that is some serious ivory right there. One young dog had 14 holes in her, she was Catahoula and Southern Blackmouth raised on my place...she was killed 2 hunt trips later. Hogs here are bad to turn around!


 Chains- you will have to go to the "boots" thread and scope it out. It was a creature w/ the handle of.... well, i don't want to virus this thread with his handle. Anyway, no-a Leopard cur and Catahoula are diff.. A Catahoula is bigger, generally; You would know way more about the Catahoula than me. I have only pet them. But weren't they bred for cattle and hogs? We got a guy up this way that's breeding Irish Wolf Hounds W/ Greyhound and Airedale. He is using them as a fight dog w/ his hounds to help w/ our wolf issue. I would post some photo's of hound carcasses but they are pretty gruesome. We are definitely gonna have to get together. You can hunt hogs in Idaho down on the Snake River but I haven't went yet. It costs $$$ now. Land access and stuff. No laws on killin' em though. Do you guys ear-mark and geld the boars after ya ketch 'em or just stick 'em? I got .444 Marlin that doesn't play to nice(265 gr. bullet leverlutions, reloaded @ almost 2,450 f.p.s.) and .44 mag. pistol. Cold Steel makes a pretty neat poker. Yep----I'm ready.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- that's a Mimosa tree. You can put the leaves to sleep by stroking them :msp_wink: ummmm...no really, they will close up like they do at night. You should take some home, if they live...your neighbors will love ya for it! LOL! They do smell real nice though!
> 
> Wish you would send me some rain... we are setting up for a bad drought. Hope your havin' a blast in the durty souff!



I might try to find one to take back then.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- that's a Mimosa tree. You can put the leaves to sleep by stroking them :msp_wink: ummmm...no really, they will close up like they do at night. You should take some home, if they live...your neighbors will love ya for it! LOL! They do smell real nice though!
> 
> Wish you would send me some rain... we are setting up for a bad drought. Hope your havin' a blast in the durty souff!





northmanlogging said:


> good, a little sore, fixing that damn winch line and fighting with a broken choker meant I was in the woods about three hours longer than I want to be for one log... And like always it was the last log to get for the day... as it was didn't have time to do any saw maintenance last night...





treeslayer2003 said:


> I have tied a knot in um n jus let it pull into the slide. hard to get it out tho. had some a while back the dam bell broke. what can ya do with a choker with no bell? china junk.


 This is why I am goin to chain chokers. Those cable chokers SUCK. I have piles of chain to use up. I can make as long or as short as I would like. I have already dusted 2 of those china cable chokers.


----------



## jrcat

Sorry Clint... I havent figured out how to rain dance or the witch doctor chizz. I spent most of yesterday on the phone with a morbark rep trying to figure how to close this chipper up more to make better chips....


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> This is why I am goin to chain chokers. Those cable chokers SUCK. I have piles of chain to use up. I can make as long or as short as I would like. I have already dusted 2 of those china cable chokers.



That's a lot of hate. Can't ya find any U.S. made chokes? I have had enough exp. with skiddin' firewood w/ chain chokers and would never desire them on a skidder/crawler.IMHO


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Sorry Clint... I havent figured out how to rain dance or the witch doctor chizz. I spent most of yesterday on the phone with a morbark rep trying to figure how to close this chipper up more to make better chips....



Wrong state bro for the voodoo lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Wrong state bro for the voodoo lol



Well... if was worth the thought lol. So this is not luisabama?


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, you will hate chain chokers more, ever tried to push a chain under a tree?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, you will hate chain chokers more, ever tried to push a chain under a tree?



Thats what those prods are for. lol Half a dozen one way 6 the other. I do like the cable chokers for shoving under the log though.


----------



## jrcat

Well Im off ... gotta find a plce to get my hair cut. I'm starting to look like the wolfman.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello boys, hot as heck here. heat indeces in the 105 range all week. yes Robert, I know 75 you suc.


----------



## roberte

Yes 76 does f:censored: suck.
I was out fishing this morning , got skunked, f:censored:
:kilt::coffee::rainbow:???


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Well Im off ... gotta find a plce to get my hair cut. I'm starting to look like the wolfman.....



I thought you were the wolfman :smirk::star:


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer! 

Guys...I went to town today...damn! When you walk into Walmart and everything has changed and you come to the realization that you have not been to Walmart in 3 or 4 months....I need to get out of the bush more often. I actually went to a sit down restaurant...with waitresses, today for my B-Day this past thursday! I haven't been in a restaurant in 2 or 3 years! LOL! Seriously...I ain't exaggerating a bit! We had a REALLY nice day together, Me, Heather and Colt! It was great!


----------



## treeslayer2003

its to hot to fish man, they all boiled in the river. what ever happened to stranger faces?

:sweat3::sigarette::coffee::question:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer!
> 
> Guys...I went to town today...damn! When you walk into Walmart and everything has changed and you come to the realization that you have not been to Walmart in 3 or 4 months....I need to get out of the bush more often. I actually went to a sit down restaurant...with waitresses, today for my B-Day this past thursday! I haven't been in a restaurant in 2 or 3 years! LOL! Seriously...I ain't exaggerating a bit! We had a REALLY nice day together, Me, Heather and Colt! It was great!



ha! I ain't been to wal mart in years.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> ha! I ain't been to wal mart in years.



Walmart isn't good for my blood pressure, :msp_cursing::bad_smelly::snail:


----------



## twochains

Decipher this Rob... LOL! :msp_w00t:

:kilt::rainbow::eek2::check:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Yes 76 does f:censored: suck.
> I was out fishing this morning , got skunked, f:censored:
> :kilt::coffee::rainbow:???


Havent been fisihing in 3 years now....


roberte said:


> I thought you were the wolfman :smirk::star:



I was ...untill I was bitten by a vampire


----------



## bustedup

Evening all .......Jr you still in one piece lol


----------



## jrcat

:help::angry2::fart:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Evening all .......Jr you still in one piece lol



Why would I be in multiple pieces? I have made friends with the natives of this weird place...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> :help::angry2::fart:



LOL the south will grow on ya ..........either that or it'll get ya lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Decipher this Rob... LOL! :msp_w00t:
> 
> :kilt::rainbow::eek2::check:



Be what you want to be, its cool, watev u rock


----------



## twochains

Evening busted!

jrcat sounds like he a Lycan. ...he ain't doin' so well! :hmm3grin2orange:


Not to mention he has alot of rain coming his way...me...zero


----------



## jrcat

We sat, broke hush puppies and drank super ultra light beer and baked in the afternoon sun. So me and the people I need to associate with are now bro's lol. Actually we just drank a few beers and BS'd about the differences between north and souf. It turned out well.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening busted!
> 
> jrcat sounds like he a Lycan. ...he ain't doin' so well! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Not to mention he has alot of rain coming his way...me...zero



Hey Clint how's ya ??? .......Hey but it warm rain lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Be what you want to be, its cool, watev u rock



way to turn that around... :msp_tongue:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> We sat, broke hush puppies and drank super ultra light beer and baked in the afternoon sun. So me and the people I need to associate with are now bro's lol. Actually we just drank a few beers and BS'd about the differences between north and souf. It turned out well.



you juss be careful lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> way to turn that around... :msp_tongue:



So Wat is the answer


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> LOL the south will grow on ya ..........either that or it'll get ya lol


Fraid not lol 


roberte said:


> Be what you want to be, its cool, watev u rock


what did you do during the 70's?


twochains said:


> Evening busted!
> 
> jrcat sounds like he a Lycan. ...he ain't doin' so well! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Not to mention he has alot of rain coming his way...me...zero


I used to like you more ...before you started mentioning weather....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> So Wat is the answer



he's got heat stroke or it rained in his boots lol (brainwashing lol)


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Hey Clint how's ya ??? .......Hey but it warm rain lol



busted, we have severe weather warnings but I will bet that not a single drop will fall, we gonna miss it again I think! The woods are so fricken dry that the dust on the turn trees will dull ye saw and you have to sharpen before you limb! Crazy! We hit burn ban and so did surrounding counties.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> We sat, broke hush puppies and drank super ultra light beer and baked in the afternoon sun. So me and the people I need to associate with are now bro's lol. Actually we just drank a few beers and BS'd about the differences between north and souf. It turned out well.



wait wait...there is a difference??? LMAO! Break yer hush puppies up in yer beans or save 'em fer later to put in yer milk! mmmm! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted, we have severe weather warnings but I will bet that not a single drop will fall, we gonna miss it again I think! The woods are so fricken dry that the dust on the turn trees will dull ye saw and you have to sharpen before you limb! Crazy! We hit burn ban and so did surrounding counties.



LOL bro I know the weather lol..........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> he's got heat stroke or it rained in his boots lol (brainwashing lol)



Hey busted glad you could join us:wink2:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> wait wait...there is a difference??? LMAO! Break yer hush puppies up in yer beans or save 'em fer later to put in yer milk! mmmm! LOL!



LOL you musta have iron guts you lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> wait wait...there is a difference??? LMAO! Break yer hush puppies up in yer beans or save 'em fer later to put in yer milk! mmmm! LOL!



Hush puppies and beans sounds good. But sounds GASSSYYYY lol. Cool I could use that in self defense incase the native get unruly ....


----------



## twochains

jrcat- are ya not likin' it down here er what? LOL! Hey that brown sugar will change yer luck! Trust me on that my friend! :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hush puppies and beans sounds good. But sounds GASSSYYYY lol. Cool I could use that in self defense incase the native get unruly ....



I'd advise against that lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> LOL you musta have iron guts you lol





twochains said:


> jrcat- are ya not likin' it down here er what? LOL! Hey that brown sugar will change yer luck! Trust me on that my friend! :msp_w00t:



To which reference of brown sugar are you speaking of? Like brown sugar on oatmeal or like rolling stones type brown sugar ? lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> jrcat- are ya not likin' it down here er what? LOL! Hey that brown sugar will change yer luck! Trust me on that my friend! :msp_w00t:



sounds like the voice of expieriance. oke:


----------



## twochains

The sweetness of a Southern black girl! ...damn boy! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> The sweetness of a Southern black girl! ...damn boy! LOL!



you'll confuss him bro


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> To which reference of brown sugar are you speaking of? Like brown sugar on oatmeal or like rolling stones type brown sugar ? lol



neither lmao


----------



## treeslayer2003

:msp_w00t::msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

Poor jrcat...New yorker stuck in Alabama! Damn son, how did ya figure that would actually work out anyway? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Poor jrcat...New yorker stuck in Alabama! Damn son, how did ya figure that would actually work out anyway? LOL!



I'm a fixin to say ........not well lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> The sweetness of a Southern black girl! ...damn boy! LOL!



Rolling Stones reference. "brown suga how can ya taste so good". I am smarter than most give me credit for ... I have never ventured into any brown sugar. lol .. I would survive just fine here... from october to april then back home to NY.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Hey slayer!
> 
> Guys...I went to town today...damn! When you walk into Walmart and everything has changed and you come to the realization that you have not been to Walmart in 3 or 4 months....I need to get out of the bush more often. I actually went to a sit down restaurant...with waitresses, today for my B-Day this past thursday! I haven't been in a restaurant in 2 or 3 years! LOL! Seriously...I ain't exaggerating a bit! We had a REALLY nice day together, Me, Heather and Colt! It was great!



Well Happy belated B-Day !!! I was unaware. FOR THAT I FORGIVE YOU>:msp_tongue:


----------



## jrcat

Happy belated Clint.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Rolling Stones reference. "brown suga how can ya taste so good". I am smarter than most give me credit for ... I have never ventured into any brown sugar. lol .. I would survive just fine here... from october to april then back home to NY.



may be but I ain't a laying odds lol


----------



## bustedup

ya the big 40 now then lol???


----------



## jrcat

Now B if I had to wager a guess.. you dont think I could make it long down here before I got ito some sort of trouble or something.. Clint seems to think the same ..Well If I didnt have kids and a GF I would take yall on that bet... Noticed how I used "yall" there.... lol


----------



## jrcat

Holy 40... old... damn...lol 


I realize that I just opened fire there.. lol Or as Roberte would say.."put one across the bow"


----------



## twochains

Naw jr, you won't get into trouble,,, I just didn't figure you would like it much. Nobody gonna bother ya it just has to be quite the culture shock.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> ya the big 40 now then lol???



I keep tellin him he over the hill now, but he in denial.:tongue2:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Now B if I had to wager a guess.. you dont think I could make it long down here before I got ito some sort of trouble or something.. Clint seems to think the same ..Well If I didnt have kids and a GF I would take yall on that bet... Noticed how I used "yall" there.... lol



It' y'all lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Holy 40... old... damn...lol
> 
> 
> I realize that I just opened fire there.. lol Or as Roberte would say.."put one across the bow"



:beat_shot: felt that one over here.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Naw jr, you won't get into trouble,,, I just didn't figure you would like it much. Nobody gonna bother ya it just has to be quite the culture shock.



It is Clint ... big time.. The mannerisms and such...Loads different then WNY


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Holy 40... old... damn...lol
> 
> 
> I realize that I just opened fire there.. lol Or as Roberte would say.."put one across the bow"



Old...now jr...I just said you wouldn't have no trouble... LOL!


----------



## bustedup

Clint don't be a fretting ....ya got a few more years til ya buy the farm lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> It is Clint ... big time.. The mannerisms and such...Loads different then WNY



Ya think lol lol lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> :beat_shot: felt that one over here.



Dont worry boss I'll be there eventually.. Gotta make a stab at it while I am still technically a "youngster" lol No offense intended


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It is Clint ... big time.. The mannerisms and such...Loads different then WNY



nah, I been north and south. good people both ways, and bad. people is people.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Old...now jr...I just said you wouldn't have no trouble... LOL!


LOL 


bustedup said:


> Ya think lol lol lol



Sometimes I think..lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dont worry boss I'll be there eventually.. Gotta make a stab at it while I am still technically a "youngster" lol No offense intended



Well ya will ifn ya get outta Bamma lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Clint don't be a fretting ....ya got a few more years til ya buy the farm lol



he done did, 50 some acre weren't it?


----------



## northmanlogging

to answer some questions...

Had 1 choker left so i just rechoked it and started back. This little dougie was 36"+ on the butt and 36' to the first knot...
Broke the winch line pulling his two little brothers out, of coarse I was neck deep in brush and 200yds from the crummy, so had to abandon the turn fix the line and then head back for em... 

wouldn't have been so bad if I wasn't strung out to the very end of the line...

I just tie the bastard in a knot... figure eight with 2 pairs of vice grips stuck through a shackle/clevis tied to a cat eye choker hooked to a stump.

I don't fix the chokers they'r cheap... besides they're only 8-10' long so splicing a new end is out of the question, especially when you lose 2-3 feet to unraveling...

As far as breaking often the one that broke is 3 years old and kinda small... only 1/2"

I'll leave the chains for the farmers...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think..lol



Juss nod an smile lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> he done did, 50 some acre weren't it?



lol not that kinda farm lol ..........Clint knows what I mean lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> to answer some questions...
> 
> Had 1 choker left so i just rechoked it and started back. This little dougie was 36"+ on the butt and 36' to the first knot...
> Broke the winch line pulling his two little brothers out, of coarse I was neck deep in brush and 200yds from the crummy, so had to abandon the turn fix the line and then head back for em...
> 
> wouldn't have been so bad if I wasn't strung out to the very end of the line...
> 
> I just tie the bastard in a knot... figure eight with 2 pairs of vice grips stuck through a shackle/clevis tied to a cat eye choker hooked to a stump.
> 
> I don't fix the chokers they'r cheap... besides they're only 8-10' long so splicing a new end is out of the question, especially when you lose 2-3 feet to unraveling...
> 
> As far as breaking often the one that broke is 3 years old and kinda small... only 1/2"
> 
> I'll leave the chains for the farmers...



well, of course they never break close to the landing or if ya got a hand. they hold on with one strand then.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> It is Clint ... big time.. The mannerisms and such...Loads different then WNY



I'm sure jrcat... now you talkin' mannerisms or manners? 

Would ya believe that my Mother used to take me and my little brother up to Manhattan every Christmas when we were kids? People up there kinda made fun of us for our southern drawl..and mine isn't really all that bad. You try talkin' to a half drunk "coon ass" sometime! In casre you don't know what a real "coon ass" is... It's a creole from southern most part of Louisiana, they catch a good buzz and forget who they talkin' to and start throwin' French in there...I can't even understand that ####! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Well ya will ifn ya get outta Bamma lol


Yep lol 



NM most guys I know back home use chain chokers on everything from 440 deeres to 360 jacks. Pulling soft wood to hard wood.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> he done did, 50 some acre weren't it?



54!! LOL! :msp_w00t: 54 acres of beautiful timber and beautiful future oak and pine timber! LOVE it!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I'm sure jrcat... now you talkin' mannerisms or manners?
> 
> Would ya believe that my Mother used to take me and my little brother up to Manhattan every Christmas when we were kids? People up there kinda made fun of us for our southern drawl..and mine isn't really all that bad. You try talkin' to a half drunk "coon ass" sometime! In casre you don't know what a real "coon ass" is... It's a creole from southern most part of Louisiana, they catch a good buzz and forget who they talkin' to and start throwin' French in there...I can't even understand that ####! LO!



Oh jeez now not heard that one for a while bro lol lol and yep they real difficult to understand .......even when they ain't drunk lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I'm sure jrcat... now you talkin' mannerisms or manners?
> 
> Would ya believe that my Mother used to take me and my little brother up to Manhattan every Christmas when we were kids? People up there kinda made fun of us for our southern drawl..and mine isn't really all that bad. You try talkin' to a half drunk "coon ass" sometime! In casre you don't know what a real "coon ass" is... It's a creole from southern most part of Louisiana, they catch a good buzz and forget who they talkin' to and start throwin' French in there...I can't even understand that ####! LO!



Both ... I guess


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Both ... I guess



The south way more polite than the north .........least I always found that


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> Yep lol NM most guys I know back home use chain chokers on everything from 440 deeres to 360 jacks. Pulling soft wood to hard wood.[/QU
> 
> Chains are gay I am w/ NorthMan- The Euro-farmer left my bloodline before I hit the ground by at least 3 genrations


----------



## northmanlogging

jrcat said:


> Yep lol
> 
> 
> 
> NM most guys I know back home use chain chokers on everything from 440 deeres to 360 jacks. Pulling soft wood to hard wood.



I know... its just one more thing to make fun of the east coast guys with...otstir: 

seriously I don't see the advantage to chain vs cable though... chains are so much more expensive and they still break... Plus they're a pain to stuff under a log...


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> ya the big 40 now then lol???



Yeh busted! The big 40! LOL! I pulled tha t 12hr day on my B-Day! LOL! Had to check myself...it's all good! LMAO


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> 54!! LOL! :msp_w00t: 54 acres of beautiful timber and beautiful future oak and pine timber! LOVE it!



jus find a good market for ya cut it. by that time cat be truckin full time n he haul it up north for ya.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> I know... its just one more thing to make fun of the east coast guys with...otstir:
> 
> seriously I don't see the advantage to chain vs cable though... chains are so much more expensive and they still break... Plus they're a pain to stuff under a log...



I used chains when skidding with my Belgian...but that in itself is something else to poke fun of...LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I know... its just one more thing to make fun of the east coast guys with...otstir:
> 
> seriously I don't see the advantage to chain vs cable though... chains are so much more expensive and they still break... Plus they're a pain to stuff under a log...



a real [sqare link] chain choker will not break. I still hate um tho.


----------



## northmanlogging

give me 2 hours with it


----------



## treeslayer2003

a dufus on a 666 clark couldn't break um, I really think he tried.


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> I used chains when skidding with my Belgian...but that in itself is something else to poke fun of...LOL!



Knaw I think horse logging is super cool.

With horses chain makes a little bit of sense cause that way you can control how far away the log is from the harness.

With chokers and a skidder there is this thing called an arch... its supposed to lift the log off the ground... and stuff...

as long as your not using to long of a choker it should never be an issue.


----------



## bustedup

You drive a team Clint??? I did that when was working with my gramps


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> a dufus on a 666 clark couldn't break um, I really think he tried.



I own hammers... and things with hammers for parts... not to mention a cutting torch and various grinders:wink2:

Barring that an unreasonable amount of snatch blocks...otstir:


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> The south way more polite than the north .........least I always found that



That's the east side of the Mississippi. "If the south woulda won we would a had it made" is a line from a very good and true song. Re-match- I am w/ Dixie. Maybe a Republic would do good again?View attachment 304534
JUST SAYIN"


----------



## northmanlogging

_cascadia anybody?_


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> _cascadia anybody?_



LOL LOL LOl ..............which boundaries lol???


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> Yeh busted! The big 40! LOL! I pulled tha t 12hr day on my B-Day! LOL! Had to check myself...it's all good! LMAO



What do ya think boys ? .... Maybe a hint of mid-life crisis ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> LOL LOL LOl ..............which boundaries lol???



WA OR ID BC AK northern CA if they agree to play nice, and the steep part of MT if they promise to leave the sheep alone.


----------



## dooby

For those that don't know-Cascadia (independence movement) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And I am in If we can take B.C., Canada and the N.W. territories w/ us


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> WA OR ID BC AK northern CA if they agree to play nice, and the steep part of MT if they promise to leave the sheep alone.



O.K.- that's twice, NM. :hmm3grin2orange: All the sheep are in alberta


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> For those that don't know-Cascadia (independence movement) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And I am in If we can take B.C., Canada and the N.W. territories w/ us



those are crown lands lol


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> O.K.- that's twice, NM. :hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry spent the better part of my youth in Wyoming... so all Montuckians are sheep shaggers... If I grew in Montucky then I suppose that all of Wyoming would be sheep shaggers 

And I forgot about the NWT, not that there is much there to remember... Canadia can keep Nunavit...


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> those are crown lands lol



All the more reason to liberate them


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> Knaw I think horse logging is super cool.
> 
> With horses chain makes a little bit of sense cause that way you can control how far away the log is from the harness.
> 
> With chokers and a skidder there is this thing called an arch... its supposed to lift the log off the ground... and stuff...
> 
> as long as your not using to long of a choker it should never be an issue.



Does this count?View attachment 304538
:cool2:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> All the more reason to liberate them



LOL ........this time ya wouldn't get that numpty Cornwallis lol


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> LOL ........this time ya wouldn't get that numpty Cornwallis lol



Why is the current version extra witty?:msp_confused: cause if a bunch of poorly armed irish can keep the brits busy for the better part of 40 years I'm think'n us yanks could handle em in a day or two...:rolleyes2:


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> those are crown lands lol



You ought to live around a border town. Me- i am 2.5 miles from the border right were I live. Those :censored: Albertan's think they own Montana. Never met a group of more indignant people in all my life. Damn Tar Sand babies anyway. :bang:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Why is the current version extra witty?:msp_confused: cause if a bunch of poorly armed irish can keep the brits busy for the better part of 40 years I'm think'n us yanks could handle em in a day or two...:rolleyes2:



They weren't poorly armed .......that I can assure ya 100%


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> You drive a team Clint??? I did that when was working with my gramps



I have, but not in the woods. I have drove a 7-up with some amish pulling a 2 bottom breaker. I was VERY nervous! I only ran single in the woods. When I ran my own show I skid with horses for 3 years


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I have, but not in the woods. I have drove a 7-up with some amish pulling a 2 bottom breaker. I was VERY nervous! I only ran single in the woods. When I ran my own show I skid with horses for 3 years



I've driven 4 pulling and ploughed with a single and a pair


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> Why is the current version extra witty?:msp_confused: cause if a bunch of poorly armed irish can keep the brits busy for the better part of 40 years I'm think'n us yanks could handle em in a day or two...:rolleyes2:



NM- Thats cause most of them already want to be U.S., The trouble will be executing all the greenies in B.C. and filtering out the worthy 200 Albertans.LOL


----------



## twochains

Damn...gone for just a few minutes doing chores and you all are talking about people I have never heard of...Albertans??? Please clue me in Darby! LOL!


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> They weren't poorly armed .......that I can assure ya 100%



I am just playin with ya a bit... read somewhere that the IRA had a shipment of S.A.M.'s on the way several hundred thousand pounds of symtecks (plastic eslposives...), and 200,000 tons of small arms munitions, including rpg's and automatic rifles mostly from Libia... no one is real sure how much made it through. Not to mention all the goodies shipped from Boston and New York.

Should probably abandon this topic before it becomes political and someone starts crying...


----------



## dooby

I have sawed for horse loggers a bit . Give me Big 4x4-wheeler and an arch any day. Way to destructive. I do like the nostalgic part of it though.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Damn...gone for just a few minutes doing chores and you all are talking about people I have never heard of...Albertans??? Please clue me in Darby! LOL!



Canada Clint


----------



## twochains

I just learned the other day on the History channel that the first "cowboys" to go out West were made up of 65% Black and Mexican! LOL! Who'd of thunk it? They didn't teach that in school for some reason...er maybe I missed that day...


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> NM- Thats cause most of them already want to be U.S., The trouble will be executing all the greenies in B.C. and filtering out the worthy 200 Albertans.LOL



BC isn't that bad... just Vancouver... and they got all the heroin and rentable wemens you want... get outside the cities and its reasonable folk just like anywhere else.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I just learned the other day on the History channel that the first "cowboys" to go out West were made up of 65% Black and Mexican! LOL! Who'd of thunk it? They didn't teach that in school for some reason...er maybe I missed that day...



Bits get left out lol


----------



## twochains

dooby said:


> I have sawed for horse loggers a bit . Give me Big 4x4-wheeler and an arch any day. Way to destructive. I do like the nostalgic part of it though.



I did it for two reasons...tons of places near by could be logged with a horse where LO's didn't want skidders, and cedar grows in some wicked ground. Reason 2...I was gettin' tired of shouldering the logs out all the time...LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I did it for two reasons...tons of places near by could be logged with a horse where LO's didn't want skidders, and cedar grows in some wicked ground. Reason 2...I was gettin' tired of shouldering the logs out all the time...LOL!



Your right there bro someplaces to much mess left by machines .......It fun to drive a team


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> BC isn't that bad... just Vancouver... and they got all the heroin and rentable wemens you want... get outside the cities and its reasonable folk just like anywhere else.



so over there they are English speaking right? I thought quebec sucked.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> I just learned the other day on the History channel that the first "cowboys" to go out West were made up of 65% Black and Mexican! LOL! Who'd of thunk it? They didn't teach that in school for some reason...er maybe I missed that day...



you gotta quit sawin' so long and study, my Southern Bro-. Every thing we are and have been taught is a lie and that an't no joke. The original "Wizard of Oz" wasn't wrote for chillins'


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so over there they are English speaking right? I thought quebec sucked.



BC is english speaking lol.......mind you .........lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> you gotta quit sawin' so long and study, my Southern Bro-. Every thing we are and have been taught is a lie and that an't no joke. The original "Wizard of Oz" wasn't wrote for chillins'



the older I get the more I agree with that statement.


----------



## twochains

I knew some loggers up in BC. They were elk guides. My Dad used to elk hunt up in BC all the time. I tried a while back to search for the guy and se if he had anything shakin' up there...I typed in Ivar Larson in BC...Holy Crap Men... there is a blue million Ivar Larson's! Kind like John Smith's in the State's! LOL!


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> so over there they are English speaking right? I thought quebec sucked.



Most are English only forgetting there french by the time they are 20. the other side of Saskatchewan is were it gets wierd, Language that is. They have a grocery store in Fernie, B.C. called OverWeighty-nojoke. Canadians are strange ducks. Its the Euro-influence and fluoride. IMHO:cool2:


----------



## twochains

dooby said:


> Most are English only forgetting there french by the time they are 20. the other side of Saskatchewan is were it gets wierd, Language that is. They have a grocery store in Fernie, B.C. called OverWeighty-nojoke. Canadians are strange ducks. Its the Euro-influence and fluoride. IMHO:cool2:



Flouride...LULLZ! well at least they have good teeth!


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> so over there they are English speaking right? I thought quebec sucked.



Quebec is the part that speaks some messed up version of french... The rest of canadia for the most part talk like us but with a bunch of eh and you knows and boot instead of boat... they live in hoosses... generally the BC folks are pretty nice just horrible drivers... they are getting a metric #### ton of immigrants though so the polite and nice BC I know now could be changing, hopefully not in a bad way.


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> Most are English only forgetting there french by the time they are 20. the other side of Saskatchewan is were it gets wierd, Language that is. They have a grocery store in Fernie, B.C. called OverWeighty-nojoke. Canadians are strange ducks. Its the Euro-influence and fluoride. IMHO:cool2:



I hate to shatter your illusions dooby but..........your ancestry well would hazard a guess that might juss be european lol.............and europe has rules ........very old rules so might kinda explain as to their customs etc etc .......juss a thought lol


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Quebec is the part that speaks some messed up version of french... The rest of canadia for the most part talk like us but with a bunch of eh and you knows and boot instead of boat... they live in hoosses... generally the BC folks are pretty nice just horrible drivers... they are getting a metric #### ton of immigrants though so the polite and nice BC I know now could be changing, hopefully not in a bad way.



ruts instead of roots...wait that's Wisconsin


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> Most are English only forgetting there french by the time they are 20. the other side of Saskatchewan is were it gets wierd, Language that is. They have a grocery store in Fernie, B.C. called OverWeighty-nojoke. Canadians are strange ducks. Its the Euro-influence and fluoride. IMHO:cool2:



The more I see the more I wonder if its americans that are the strange ducks:msp_confused: blasphemy I know...


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm off for now gents... got to spend some time with the hand brake...


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, go to town and look around a while. what other conclusion can ya come to.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, was it you that knew about squash fritters?


----------



## twochains

Hell yes we are weird... we are the fricken "melting pot"...LOL! Every jacked of form of person has flocked to the US since the creation of the States. LOL!


dern it...the ol'lady is taking my 'puter..drats...


----------



## treeslayer2003

he he , happens all the time here.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> he he , happens all the time here.



buy here her own one lol.............that's what I did .......


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> I knew some loggers up in BC. They were elk guides. My Dad used to elk hunt up in BC all the time. I tried a while back to search for the guy and se if he had anything shakin' up there...I typed in Ivar Larson in BC...Holy Crap Men... there is a blue million Ivar Larson's! Kind like John Smith's in the State's! LOL!



Shuck's chains- As in Jimmy hicks, Bart Lancaster, bob Fontana, and Franky Macantire ? They are all kinda like family. I know 3 Ivar Larson's. All related. Good folks. Did you ever get to go w/ on an Elk hunt? Any time you want to come up here n hunt let me know. I mean it!!!! :cool2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> buy here her own one lol.............that's what I did .......



I bought her this one lol I just tonite bought her a nook, I think.


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> I hate to shatter your illusions dooby but..........your ancestry well would hazard a guess that might juss be european lol.............and europe has rules ........very old rules so might kinda explain as to their customs etc etc .......juss a thought lol



I am Irish and a little Norwegian, And I am a Rebel at heart. Rules ain't for me. Never read these forum rules until the other day when Moderation had to give me a warning. Now i am finding myself studying the damned things so I can manipulate them w/o a torch.(Joking).LMFAOx2:hmm3grin2orange: Oh and a smidg of Scothish. So either way I am a ship wrecked Norwegian.LOL


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> NM- Thats cause most of them already want to be U.S., The trouble will be executing all the greenies in B.C. and filtering out the worthy 200 Albertans.LOL



the only Albertans ive met, they were from Edmonton. went on a moose hunt, the guides were from Edmonton and firefighters, so the camp cook, fireman, grub was off the hook. the moose hunt was pretty good too:msp_thumbsup::cool2:


----------



## dooby

Yes Slayer-You can come out n hunt, too!!! A lot of ya are welcome. Maybe we should plan a Late season GTG up here. And every body that doesn't draw can pack meat. The Elk hunting can be pretty good up here. Wait till i put some pic's on here !!! The Mt.Lion tags aren't that tough to draw either.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> The more I see the more I wonder if its americans that are the strange ducks:msp_confused: blasphemy I know...



try hanging in calif....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> try hanging in calif....



Hanging lol.......that's another forum lol


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Shuck's chains- As in Jimmy hicks, Bart Lancaster, bob Fontana, and Franky Macantire ? They are all kinda like family. I know 3 Ivar Larson's. All related. Good folks. Did you ever get to go w/ on an Elk hunt? Any time you want to come up here n hunt let me know. I mean it!!!! :cool2:



careful of what you ask for, im packing now...


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> I am Irish and a little Norwegian, And I am a Rebel at heart. Rules ain't for me. Never read these forum rules until the other day when Moderation had to give me a warning. Now i am finding myself studying the damned things so I can manipulate them w/o a torch.(Joking).LMFAOx2:hmm3grin2orange: Oh and a smidg of Scothish. So either way I am a ship wrecked Norwegian.LOL



I am mostly irish and german, so my favorite joke about myself is, not only do I hate everything but I really hate it. not really:bang:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Yes Slayer-You can come out n hunt, too!!! A lot of ya are welcome. Maybe we should plan a Late season GTG up here. And every body that doesn't draw can pack meat. The Elk hunting can be pretty good up here. Wait till i put some pic's on here !!! The Mt.Lion tags aren't that tough to draw either.



packing an elk quarter is like packing a husky over your shoulder.:hmm3grin2orange:otstir::greenchainsaw:

hi busted


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> packing an elk quarter is like packing a husky over your shoulder.:hmm3grin2orange:otstir::greenchainsaw:
> 
> hi busted



Hey Rob,


I brought a stag of the hill (ben ann) 4 years ago that was 364lbs ..........nearly had a heart attack trying to get it on the pony lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> 
> I brought a stag of the hill (ben ann) 4 years ago that was 364lbs ..........nearly had a heart attack trying to get it on the pony lol




I can relate, 2011, mulie buck, shot him on a log deck, hit him and he walks backward about 30 yards back down the hill. had to drag him back up and above the deck line so I could drop the tailgate and drag him in the truck. it was also about 17 months after torching my right arm and getting them screws installed.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, I can imagion whats in cal. doob, i'd love to kill one, don't know what year I could get away. I really need to get back to bow hunting, used to get 5-6 white tails a year that way. last bow I bought was a pse maxxis, it been a while. Graeme, you mean a stag where you are?


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> I am mostly irish and german, so my favorite joke about myself is, not only do I hate everything but I really hate it. not really:bang:



'hung like a buck gerbal and never got over it. atleast thats why my counselore fig. i was pissed all the time. Hey- In Canada did you know when you are "pissed" it's cause your drunk. I got a funny story about how i learned that. And "stuffed" in Australia is when a chick is pregnant. But i don't want to share that yet.LOL


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> 'hung like a buck gerbal and never got over it. atleast thats why my counselore fig. i was pissed all the time. Hey- In Canada did you know when you are "pissed" it's cause your drunk. I got a funny story about how i learned that. And "stuffed" in Australia is when a chick is pregnant. But i don't want to share that yet.LOL



don't tease us about getting stuffed. you opened this door:taped:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> I can relate, 2011, mulie buck, shot him on a log deck, hit him and he walks backward about 30 yards back down the hill. had to drag him back up and above the deck line so I could drop the tailgate and drag him in the truck. it was also about 17 months after torching my right arm and getting them screws installed.



Serves ya right for hunting behind a gate when yer supposed to be workin. LOL


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, I can imagion whats in cal. doob, i'd love to kill one, don't know what year I could get away. I really need to get back to bow hunting, used to get 5-6 white tails a year that way. last bow I bought was a pse maxxis, it been a while. Graeme, you mean a stag where you are?



Ben Ann you mean ??? if so then it on the Invercauld Estate near Braemar next door to the royal estate on Royal Deeside.......Stag was a Red (they are majestic beasts).....took us 4 days to stalk him .........Deer hunting over here is way way different to states lol........very old school and etiquette is important lol

If you google Invercauld I think they got a site .......the grouse shooting up there is fantastic too lol


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Serves ya right for hunting behind a gate when yer supposed to be workin. LOL



yea well it was my regularly scheduled hunt, the log deck was unused and no locked gate.

I don't have much use for some rules either, but fish and game laws can really get stuck up your a:censored: . so as far as that goes it is, yes sir , no sir....


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> don't tease us about getting stuffed. you opened this door:taped:



I wasn't teasing you guys.( about being "stuffed") and I don't really have a counselor. :hmm3grin2orange: Yet:cool2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Ben Ann you mean ??? if so then it on the Invercauld Estate near Braemar next door to the royal estate on Royal Deeside.......Stag was a Red (they are majestic beasts).....took us 4 days to stalk him .........Deer hunting over here is way way different to states lol........very old school and etiquette is important lol
> 
> If you google Invercauld I think they got a site .......the grouse shooting up there is fantastic too lol



yea, I didn't know they got that big. really an elk ain't it?


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> yea well it was my regularly scheduled hunt, the log deck was unused and no locked gate.
> 
> I don't have much use for some rules either, but fish and game laws can really get stuck up your a:censored: . so as far as that goes it is, yes sir , no sir....



Shucks' i may be miss readin' ya Roberte.. didn't piss ya off did I . I was teasin':hmm3grin2orange:. Did you know at the bottom of every 'No Trespassing' type a sign made, in very small print it says "Darby can bowhunt here". Did I mention I am currently counselor free ?:yoyo:


----------



## treeslayer2003

what are ya shootin Darby?


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> what are ya shootin Darby?



For guns I like .308 Win., .243 Win, 25-06 Rem., and .17 Hornet(very neat and capable round) I used to shoot big-bore guns and the only one I still have is a .444 Marlin. I love that gun. For bows I got a custom 68 lb. recurve and a Bow-tech compound thats gonna get shelved for a Strother or Elite. 

As for game I am a very accomp. elk hunter. My Holly Grail is a muley in full velvet w/ bow.And black bear.And i love chasin' stuff w/ dogs. Guess you coulsay "If it's brown-it's down, If it flies it Dies" within reason. I will bend a rule but won't out n out break one. I am the guy who has quit jobs to hunt. NO JOKE-:cool2: 

Slayer- How ya gotta come out this way is like this. Apply in early spring, if ya draw then ya come. If ya don't- you get your money back(less a small draw fee) Then ya tell the ball n chain how it is(if ya draw) and you schedule a week(if ya fly) and 10-14 days if ya drive out. No guide fee, place to stay(dog won't mind) some good chow(if i cook)and some good times. So 'GETTERDONE" or you will someday be off the age you woulda, shoulda, coulda!!! Just sayin'. Heck- if 3-5 guys all drew for out here, it wouldn't cost much to come out. Bitzer wants to come out to. I am serious.. A "GTG" would be great. And if its rifle huntin' ya wanna come out for then it's the last to weeks of Nov. and that means no in-laws to deal w/ over turkey day. And the other reason to come out is to get western critter before the :censored:wolves have everything chewed up. NO JOKE!!!IMEO


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Shucks' i may be miss readin' ya Roberte.. didn't piss ya off did I . I was teasin':hmm3grin2orange:. Did you know at the bottom of every 'No Trespassing' type a sign made, in very small print it says "Darby can bowhunt here". Did I mention I am currently counselor free ?:yoyo:



Dude were good, you didnt make me bad and I'm just filling in a story.
At the bottom of every no trespass sign it says "made in USA" :msp_biggrin::jester:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Dude were good, you didnt make me bad and I'm just filling in a story.
> At the bottom of every no trespass sign it says "made in USA" :msp_biggrin::jester:



NO-the words are way smaller. Nano-small. and only i can see them.LOL


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have a single shot 243 that is my pet lately. I want a new bow but every thing has changed since I was into it. new ones look like toys to me. I wanted a mach 10 when I quit, now that's old.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> packing an elk quarter is like packing a husky over your shoulder.:hmm3grin2orange:otstir::greenchainsaw:
> 
> hi busted



Quit shootin' calves.LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> For guns I like .308 Win., .243 Win, 25-06 Rem., and .17 Hornet(very neat and capable round) I used to shoot big-bore guns and the only one I still have is a .444 Marlin. I love that gun. For bows I got a custom 68 lb. recurve and a Bow-tech compound thats gonna get shelved for a Strother or Elite.
> 
> As for game I am a very accomp. elk hunter. My Holly Grail is a muley in full velvet w/ bow.And black bear.And i love chasin' stuff w/ dogs. Guess you coulsay "If it's brown-it's down, If it flies it Dies" within reason. I will bend a rule but won't out n out break one. I am the guy who has quit jobs to hunt. NO JOKE-:cool2:
> 
> Slayer- How ya gotta come out this way is like this. Apply in early spring, if ya draw then ya come. If ya don't- you get your money back(less a small draw fee) Then ya tell the ball n chain how it is(if ya draw) and you schedule a week(if ya fly) and 10-14 days if ya drive out. No guide fee, place to stay(dog won't mind) some good chow(if i cook)and some good times. So 'GETTERDONE" or you will someday be off the age you woulda, shoulda, coulda!!! Just sayin'. Heck- if 3-5 guys all drew for out here, it wouldn't cost much to come out. Bitzer wants to come out to. I am serious.. A "GTG" would be great. And if its rifle huntin' ya wanna come out for then it's the last to weeks of Nov. and that means no in-laws to deal w/ over turkey day. And the other reason to come out is to get western critter before the :censored:wolves have everything chewed up. NO JOKE!!!IMEO




.300 win mag
.3006 x 2 , 1 springfield, Winchester
.325 wsm, kimber
.270 win
.30 carbine, 
.3030 win

im down with november


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have a single shot 243 that is my pet lately. I want a new bow but every thing has changed since I was into it. new ones look like toys to me. I wanted a mach 10 when I quit, now that's old.



Yup- Its been a while for ya. Whats yer draw length ? My Bow Tech might fit ya


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Yup- Its been a while for ya. Whats yer draw length ? My Bow Tech might fit ya



29" my maxxis is 29" 70lb 65%. I don't even know what a bowtech looks like.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Quit shootin' calves.LOL:hmm3grin2orange:



that's one of my fathers lines, good stuff right there. 

now as for the husky


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> .300 win mag
> .3006 x 2 , 1 springfield, Winchester
> .325 wsm, kimber
> .270 win
> .30 carbine,
> .3030 win
> 
> im down with november



I have a 3006, but I love this 243 now. bull barrel and these barnes are bad. 3-400 yard neck shots are easy with it and 0 kick.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> .300 win mag
> .3006 x 2 , 1 springfield, Winchester
> .325 wsm, kimber
> .270 win
> .30 carbine,
> .3030 win
> 
> im down with november



Come on 'LITTLE BROTHER". Oh- I am solicitating for the .30 carbine right now!!!:msp_rolleyes:

Shot my first Elk when I was 14 w/ a .270 Win. and 130gr. Speers BT. (PRE-64 Win.) My little brother has that gun now


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Come on 'LITTLE BROTHER". Oh- I am solicitating for the .30 carbine right now!!!:msp_rolleyes:



the .30 carb, is a good little round, backstrap and sausage are just as good.

dads gun too, pretty sure it was duffel bag special.

dooby, counseling is overrated, trust me:bang:


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have a 3006, but I love this 243 now. bull barrel and these barnes are bad. 3-400 yard neck shots are easy with it and 0 kick.



Yup- and that little gun will roll an Elk, If the bullet is in the boiler room. But I am a head/ neck shooter myself. Is your .243 a H&R or ? Do you reload ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Yup- and that little gun will roll an Elk, If the bullet is in the boiler room. But I am a head/ neck shooter myself. Is your .243 a H&R or ? Do you reload ?



yes h&r they are much better than they get credit for. I was very surprised at the good trigger. only thing is the fore arm must be tight to the frame. no I don't reload, barnes makes ammo now.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> that's one of my fathers lines, good stuff right there.
> 
> now as for the husky



Leave my saw out of this... You can tease me about alot but not my HUSKS. I own 2 more stihls than I do HUSKS(caps intentional).And besides we just became friends lets not ruin it in one day.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> the .30 carb, is a good little round, backstrap and sausage are just as good.
> 
> dads gun too, pretty sure it was duffel bag special.
> 
> dooby, counseling is overrated, trust me:bang:



OH I SEE----WE JUST BECOME BUDDIES AND YOU WON"T GIVE ME your.......No -i'm teasin' If I owned one of them I wouldn't share either. I FORGIVE YOU !!!!!:jester:


----------



## dooby

The drawings are over for this fall but you can buy a Black Bear Tag over the counter, and a turkey I think. We took 3 Blacks last year. Now that's some good suasage(home made). Come on out


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Leave my saw out of this... You can tease me about alot but not my HUSKS. I own 2 more stihls than I do HUSKS(caps intentional).And besides we just became friends lets not ruin it in one day.:hmm3grin2orange:



Get used to the recurring jokes. :jester:
If I had a husky I would use it too, , for a landing saw:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Get used to the recurring jokes. :jester:
> If I had a husky I would use it too, , for a landing saw:greenchainsaw:



skidder saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> OH I SEE----WE JUST BECOME BUDDIES AND YOU WON"T GIVE ME your.......No -i'm teasin' If I owned one of them I wouldn't share either. I FORGIVE YOU !!!!!:jester:



What would like me give you, I'll let you use the carbine no problem, friend.
Were gonna have to have seance for dads approval though


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> .300 win mag
> .3006 x 2 , 1 springfield, Winchester
> .325 wsm, kimber
> .270 win
> .30 carbine,
> .3030 win
> 
> im down with november



.270 weatherby
.243
.22-250
.220 swift
Ruger10 .22lr
20g over/under

Are we done with that weird Canadian stuff? Rob, I'd rather spend the day working with the 385 and leave the 394 in the truck. What would you use for a day of "average" logs in the woods. 

Busted I am part of the Shennan clan, allied with the MacDonalds. Hope we can still get along


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> .270 weatherby
> .243
> .22-250
> .220 swift
> Ruger10 .22lr
> 20g over/under
> 
> Are we done with that weird Canadian stuff? Rob, I'd rather spend the day working with the 385 and leave the 394 in the truck. What would you use for a day of "average" logs in the woods.
> 
> Busted I am part of the Shennan clan, allied with the MacDonalds. Hope we can still get along




Nice guns there husk, I held on to a friends .300 weatherby for a while so I took it to Montana.

Canada probably for the night but who knows.

I going to go with being overpowered vs under, so I roll with the 440 and 660. I goona have to get a 461 , well just because I can. There is just something about husky plastic controls I'm having trouble with, and as we've talked about, no huskys that I know of in my neighborhood. Me I like to gas and go on the saws, which one goes first, well it just depends on what is to be cut next in order.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> 29" my maxxis is 29" 70lb 65%. I don't even know what a bowtech looks like.



It will fit ya . when i bought it the final on the build was a little over a grand fully set-up. make ya a sq. deal on it if ya want it. It groups real nice, is lite weight. Its 3 yrs. old and i put the best money could by on it. All warranted stuff. And the sights, quiver, rest, and stabilizer are still top of the line in '13. If not I will just shelve it and maybe put sa mono-pin laser sight on it for night hunting down Clint's way.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl- you got some nice guns. I have a 394 high top and have had a few. I will run out almost 2 gallons in avg. day (7 hrs.) maybe more in the bigger wood. I Usually got a 32" -36" bar on it w/ full skip sq. grind. Did the weight and fuel consumption get ya ?


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> .270 weatherby
> .243
> .22-250
> .220 swift
> Ruger10 .22lr
> 20g over/under
> 
> Are we done with that weird Canadian stuff? Rob, I'd rather spend the day working with the 385 and leave the 394 in the truck. What would you use for a day of "average" logs in the woods.
> 
> Busted I am part of the Shennan clan, allied with the MacDonalds. Hope we can still get along



Shennan never heard of them ........but guess prob Irish lol.........I am a MacDonald lol ..........however if it Irish your talking then thats McDonald kinda different


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Nice guns there husk, I held on to a friends .300 weatherby for a while so I took it to Montana.
> 
> Canada probably for the night but who knows.
> 
> I going to go with being overpowered vs under, so I roll with the 440 and 660. I goona have to get a 461 , well just because I can. There is just something about husky plastic controls I'm having trouble with, and as we've talked about, no huskys that I know of in my neighborhood. Me I like to gas and go on the saws, which one goes first, well it just depends on what is to be cut next in order.



Is the upper part of this responding to me in some way ?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Is the upper part of this responding to me in some way ?:hmm3grin2orange:



Well at least its not the south :msp_w00t:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Well at least its not the south :msp_w00t:



That's It- i'm starting the Cana....... Naw- I know my heart is "Dixie". And I am o.k. w/ it . (The best side of my family emigrated to Mt. via N.Carolina six gen. ago by my kids count)


----------



## dooby

were did HuskStihl go ? didn't mean to upset him w/ the Canada stuff. :jester:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> That's It- i'm starting the Cana....... Naw- I know my heart is "Dixie". And I am o.k. w/ it . (The best side of my family emigrated to Mt. via N.Carolina six gen. ago by my kids count)



Well I'm a west coast guy.
So have you ever tried to drink Canada dry...otstir:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Well I'm a west coast guy.
> So have you ever tried to drink Canada dry...otstir:



You talkin' ginger ale or consumin'


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> were did HuskStihl go ? didn't mean to upset him w/ the Canada stuff. :jester:



Don't worry your doing fine. 
Canada, the south, husk is from Texas , even worse:jester:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> You talkin' ginger ale or consumin'



Your pick.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Your pick.



As far as Ginger Ale goes it mixes w/ alot of stuff. Use it some. As far as "drinking Canada empty- they can out drink me 2:1, I can drink , they are different. Almost like 'RIDDOCK" can kill in them movies. To expensive to drink up there. A 12pk. of anything domestic is$20-26.00, and a 1/5th is $40-48.00 for avg. stuff, nothin' fancy. That's why the Buggers are down here. Snoose are smokes are double. And the B.C. folks can party. I live on a 40 acre lease and am surrounded by Canadians during the summer. And my best neighbor is from Texas (cause he is only here for 4 days a yr.) NO JOKE! $275,000 house and a $175,000.00 guest home and that's not counting the land (14 Acres-$90k). I bet HuskStihl is kool, though. That :censored:idiot shows up here in mid Aug. every year and lights fire works. Lawdawgs are savvy to him this year, his Alberta neighbor told on him.


----------



## tramp bushler

jrcat said:


> Well Im off ... gotta find a plce to get my hair cut. I'm starting to look like the wolfman.....



Just get a Remington hair clipper. Costs the same as a good hair cut but works for years. I just shear myself every month or so.


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Just get a Remington hair clipper. Costs the same as a good hair cut but works for years. I just shear myself every month or so.



I hear that. #2 up the back and over the ear, 4 or 5 on top. Gives my daughter something to laugh at me about.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Shennan never heard of them ........but guess prob Irish lol.........I am a MacDonald lol ..........however if it Irish your talking then thats McDonald kinda different


Scottish


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Scottish



cool bro ..........just never heard of the name ..........there are many families that are septs of and kin to Clan Donald so by blood some by land some by geo location .......Even Clan Donald has septs of the Main clan ie mine Clanrannald


----------



## RandyMac

bustedup said:


> cool bro ..........just never heard of the name ..........there are many families that are septs of and kin to Clan Donald so by blood some by land some by geo location .......Even Clan Donald has septs of the Main clan ie mine Clanrannald



Clan Donald are kin and allies. I am MacKendrick!


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> I hear that. #2 up the back and over the ear, 4 or 5 on top. Gives my daughter something to laugh at me about.



I run about a 3mm over my entire head and face every two weeks. Been doin it for 10 years so everybody just kinda gives me a pass for having no personal style


----------



## HuskStihl

dooby said:


> HuskStihl- you got some nice guns. I have a 394 high top and have had a few. I will run out almost 2 gallons in avg. day (7 hrs.) maybe more in the bigger wood. I Usually got a 32" -36" bar on it w/ full skip sq. grind. Did the weight and fuel consumption get ya ?



The 385 just feels a lot "tighter", and is only giving up 8cc's to the 394. But the 394 sure does make a loud, chippy mess!


----------



## northmanlogging

cut mine every two-three years, and then its just a hack it of about there deal... shave only when it catches on fire or the wifey starts complaining... but then I go old school and use a straight razor...


I have a line on an 066 just out of the shop for $700. I was holding out for an 880 class saw... I don't really need anything quite that big and the 066 is in great shape... what youze all think?

also know where two 084's are for around the same price but condition unknown.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> cut mine every two-three years, and then its just a hack it of about there deal... shave only when it catches on fire or the wifey starts complaining... but then I go old school and use a straight razor...
> 
> 
> I have a line on an 066 just out of the shop for $700. I was holding out for an 880 class saw... I don't really need anything quite that big and the 066 is in great shape... what youze all think?
> 
> also know where two 084's are for around the same price but condition unknown.


700 sounds good, condition.

Just me I might holdout for the 880. Needing one isn't the point, having it and not using it is. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> Clan Donald are kin and allies. I am MacKendrick!



Tha mi 'tuigsinn, Raghnal MacEanruig.


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> 700 sounds good, condition.
> 
> Just me I might holdout for the 880. Needing one isn't the point, having it and not using it is. :msp_rolleyes:



A new 880 is over 2k... about the only hitch in this plan... would be overkill and then some!!!


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> cut mine every two-three years, and then its just a hack it of about there deal... shave only when it catches on fire or the wifey starts complaining... but then I go old school and use a straight razor...
> 
> 
> I have a line on an 066 just out of the shop for $700. I was holding out for an 880 class saw... I don't really need anything quite that big and the 066 is in great shape... what youze all think?
> 
> also know where two 084's are for around the same price but condition unknown.



I know I'm a husky user but ......my opinion you'll prob get more use outta a 066/660 than a 088/880 juss my opinion tho .........and the 088 is a better saw than the 084 again juss my opinion


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> A new 880 is over 2k... about the only hitch in this plan... would be overkill and then some!!!



guy i know bought an 880 ,he ran 660 before that ,he looked pretty run down running that heavy saw for the day cutting ,he said it seemed gutless too for what it was


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> guy i know bought an 880 ,he ran 660 before that ,he looked pretty run down running that heavy saw for the day cutting ,he said it seemed gutless too for what it was



Again my opinion but the 880 etc won't cut much quicker but it has more grunt ........I guess really it depends what ya falling and what bar ya wanna pull. If it big old growth ya gonna fall (or big in general) where the saw gonna be buried in the stick then weight not so much an issue (well packing it is lol) and the bar size and grunt will be of help/necessary but if ya falling quickly and smaller things then weight/speed is an issue and would suggest a 066/660 would be more use and give ya higher production


----------



## northmanlogging

Its more of a Tim the Tool Man Taylor thing... and the very occasional big and ugly felling job... at least that's my justification... Really an 066 with a 42" .404 chisel would do just about anything left standing in these parts, and I could still use it to limb with for an hour or three. An 880 with a 50"+ bar would be cool, but would I ever need it??? (then again who cares about need...)


----------



## HuskStihl

3120's and 880's leave the factory as slow 9K rpm torque machines. Making a 3120 fun requires a carb mod to install (yes install!) a high speed jet screw, getting rid of the limiter and preferably some port work. Then you have an absolute #####. But out of the box they are pure stumpers. I suspect due to EPA the 880 will be pretty much the same out of the box. I'd take the 066, but 700 is overbudget for me. Thus the $460 clean 394 (insert jokes here, the thing's a total badass, it can takea few jokes no problem):msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Its more of a Tim the Tool Man Taylor thing... and the very occasional big and ugly felling job... at least that's my justification... Really an 066 with a 42" .404 chisel would do just about anything left standing in these parts, and I could still use it to limb with for an hour or three. An 880 with a 50"+ bar would be cool, but would I ever need it??? (then again who cares about need...)



LOL I get ya bro .............i guess like the rest of us when ya get an idea in ya head well........it hard to get it out lol......esp when we spent all that time justifying it to ourselves lol


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> Its more of a Tim the Tool Man Taylor thing... and the very occasional big and ugly felling job... at least that's my justification... Really an 066 with a 42" .404 chisel would do just about anything left standing in these parts, and I could still use it to limb with for an hour or three. An 880 with a 50"+ bar would be cool, but would I ever need it??? (then again who cares about need...)



could always put an 880 on one of these 

View attachment 304603
View attachment 304604
View attachment 304605


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> 3120's and 880's leave the factory as slow 9K rpm torque machines. Making a 3120 fun requires a carb mod to install (yes install!) a high speed jet screw, getting rid of the limiter and preferably some port work. Then you have an absolute #####. But out of the box they are pure stumpers. I suspect due to EPA the 880 will be pretty much the same out of the box. I'd take the 066, but 700 is overbudget for me. Thus the $460 clean 394 (insert jokes here, the thing's a total badass, it can takea few jokes no problem):msp_biggrin:



Jon we all work on budgets lol ...........less our handbrakes well ya get the idea ......and me I prefer to eat and have my bits attached lol


----------



## 056 kid

northmanlogging said:


> cut mine every two-three years, and then its just a hack it of about there deal... shave only when it catches on fire or the wifey starts complaining... but then I go old school and use a straight razor...
> 
> 
> I have a line on an 066 just out of the shop for $700. I was holding out for an 880 class saw... I don't really need anything quite that big and the 066 is in great shape... what youze all think?
> 
> also know where two 084's are for around the same price but condition unknown.



I prefer to let it grow as well. I'd have some 70s hair if I didn't keep having to cut it off to go visit with the law..


----------



## RandyMac

did I hear the '70s being mentioned.


----------



## twochains

I'm out Men...been fun for sure thanks for being such cool guys to chat with.


----------



## northmanlogging

that has the ring of finality to it? maybe I'm just paranoid...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'm out Men...been fun for sure thanks for being such cool guys to chat with.





northmanlogging said:


> that has the ring of finality to it? maybe I'm just paranoid...



it sure does, and I know im parastupid


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> did I hear the '70s being mentioned.



the hat is the right color, y&b  that saw is definitely not yellow & black, echo? really:doh:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I'm out Men...been fun for sure thanks for being such cool guys to chat with.



what the hell happened here?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I'm out Men...been fun for sure thanks for being such cool guys to chat with.



I'm definitely not going to "like" that post. And I hope it doesn't mean what I think it means. How can we have TC's thread without TC?


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I'm definitely not going to "like" that post. And I hope it doesn't mean what I think it means. How can we have TC's thread without TC?



my thoughts exactly Jon. I never did like to be in the dark, any one got a clue?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> my thoughts exactly Jon. I never did like to be in the dark, any one got a clue?



my clue would only be speculation, so I wont rumor monger.


me I pulled a northman this morning, had enough got in the crummy and left, peace out.


----------



## dooby

twochains said:


> I'm out Men...been fun for sure thanks for being such cool guys to chat with.



I posted a good bye thread for him. might not have got it typed in time. Couldn't post it twice. never happened before w/ this $4300.00 computer. HMMMM


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> that has the ring of finality to it? maybe I'm just paranoid...



Somtimes we mistake paranoia for gut instinked.


----------



## 056 kid

Where'd two chains go? He wasent much on holding wood, but I never held that against him..


----------



## roberte

roll call time;

still in, here:greenchainsaw:


----------



## snapple

Just got home from a crappy day of waiting for the state forester to show up with the gate keys. What happened to Twochains?


----------



## dooby

056 kid said:


> Where'd two chains go? He wasent much on holding wood, but I never held that against him..



He got ejected for tellin 'it like it should be. We pm'd about the whole thing not long ago. He wants everyone to know he will miss ya-I am not happy and am gonna have to stay away from the hooch till i calm the heck down. I never thought i'd see the day ....... well I have already got a warning about my opinions. I am a hyper wrestler type I think there is alot of Marco Polo water games goin' on. Friggin' small print. Remember boys'and girls' the devil is in the details we can all learn from Clint's mistakes. Any one can p.m. me if they wanna no more. but it is pretty much the "farewell thread". On second thought... I'm gettin' my corn squeezins' out.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm thinking TC shat himself.


----------



## bustedup

Anyways ...........the 70's hmmmmmm yep remember them lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Anyways ...........the 70's hmmmmmm yep remember them lol



leaded gas, Marlboros with dinner, sugar in soft drinks, double knit and polyester....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> leaded gas, Marlboros with dinner, sugar in soft drinks, double knit and polyester....



yup and young kids these days think it cool lol........................


----------



## dooby

dooby said:


> He got ejected for tellin 'it like it should be. We pm'd about the whole thing not long ago. He wants everyone to know he will miss ya-I am not happy and am gonna have to stay away from the hooch till i calm the heck down. I never thought i'd see the day ....... well I have already got a warning about my opinions. I am a hyper wrestler type I think there is alot of Marco Polo water games goin' on. Friggin' small print. Remember boys'and girls' the devil is in the details we can all learn from Clint's mistakes. Any one can p.m. me if they wanna no more. but it is pretty much the "farewell thread". On second thought... I'm gettin' my corn squeezins' out.



He did not get banned. Pm from Gologit confirmed it(you are a good Magisterium moderatore.lol) Sorry i jumped on the mat so fast. "Chains is a good friend and is worth keepin', that is not my opinion it is fact.


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> He did not get banned. Pm from Gologit confirmed it(you are a good Magisterium moderatore.lol) Sorry i jumped on the mat so fast. "Chains is a good friend and is worth keepin', that is not my opinion it is fact.



Ok we got it Dooby now change the subject enough said bro


----------



## bustedup

so Rob ya looking for work now .......or was ya juss well letting folks Know how far they can go


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> so Rob ya looking for work now .......or was ya juss well letting folks Know how far they can go



I took a sledge hammer to the eject button. too many cooks in the kitchen. if your gonna bring in a, top notch faller, equipment op, project manager, etc, make them responsible, then second guess, undermine, oh and blowup your own budget with change orders, that your making btw, well then im done.

again to quote colonel Jessup

you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall, then question the manner in which it was provided.


----------



## paccity

back to the previous discussion.:msp_rolleyes:. 088's and 3120's. have there place even in big timber. i break out my 088 over 60" on the occasional traffic cone and others but can do the job just fine with 066 or 288 or even the 890 mac running a 32" to 42" b&c. big saws are designed for big long cuts. this weed was under kill for the 088 but it worked.


----------



## jrcat

Hrrmmmmm how's it hanging gents?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hrrmmmmm how's it hanging gents?



Hey bro how's it going???


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hrrmmmmm how's it hanging gents?



a little to the left


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Hrrmmmmm how's it hanging gents?



Still here, hope TC makes a return, I don't think there's a more hard working, get along guy than Clint.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm sorry guys, especialy dooby, I lost my cool n had to go cool off a while. we shant speak of it again.


----------



## bustedup

I gotta sleep lol catch you guys when I get up in the morning lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm sorry guys, especialy dooby, I lost my cool n had to go cool off a while. we shant speak of it again.



it is all good


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 304677
For Mike


----------



## jrcat

That load pulled just a touch hard all 550 HP of twin turboed cat pulling some good grades too. The twins really scream at 1600 rpm making 50 psi of boost.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> That load pulled just a touch hard all 550 HP of twin turboed cat pulling some good grades too. The twins really scream at 1600 rpm making 50 psi of boost.



Now you're talkin my other language!


----------



## treeslayer2003

that rig is heavy emty


----------



## northmanlogging

think I may pull the trigger on that 066... after reviewing some youtube vids, the 66 has more top end then the 880. Big block grunt is nice and all but I have always liked me a small block...


Farewell TC... hope its temporary


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> I took a sledge hammer to the eject button. too many cooks in the kitchen. if your gonna bring in a, top notch faller, equipment op, project manager, etc, make them responsible, then second guess, undermine, oh and blowup your own budget with change orders, that your making btw, well then im done.
> 
> again to quote colonel Jessup
> 
> you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall, then question the manner in which it was provided.



I know how you feel... (Ford Prefect talking to Arthur as a sofa...)

How many times have you heard "I value your opinion and respect your abilities but..."


----------



## tramp bushler

roberte said:


> I hear that. #2 up the back and over the ear, 4 or 5 on top. Gives my daughter something to laugh at me about.



I guess I've never posted a pic of me without a hat on. . I don'tneed to worry about the top. 
Just nip off the few straggelers :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tramp bushler

JakeG said:


> Now you're talkin my other language!




I have no clue as to what your talking about. :msp_angry:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I know how you feel... (Ford Prefect talking to Arthur as a sofa...)
> 
> How many times have you heard "I value your opinion and respect your abilities but..."



I value your opinion, as long as it goes with mine.

Yes can I have some more koolaid.


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> Tha mi 'tuigsinn, Raghnal MacEanruig.




Well ; I'm. Glen Urquhart


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Now you're talkin my other language!



Compound turbo 12 valve Cummins:beauty3:


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> I have no clue as to what your talking about. :msp_angry:



LOL Tramp me either my engine skills well ........hammer/hit and hope ......oh and cuss alot lol


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Well ; I'm. Glen Urquhart



Urchurdan is the Gaelic ........it can mean Rowan wood or by the rowan wood ..........very apt really being ya a faller lol


Glen Urquhart is a glen (valley) in the highlands too lol and it's wild place


----------



## tramp bushler

From what I understand I have my own tartan. And my family/ clan's tartan . Our castle is on the shore of Loch Ness.


----------



## tramp bushler

Maybe that's why I logged and cut timber on Kuiu Is. 11 times while living at Rowan Bay. :msp_wink:


----------



## 2dogs

bustedup said:


> Again my opinion but the 880 etc won't cut much quicker but it has more grunt ........I guess really it depends what ya falling and what bar ya wanna pull. If it big old growth ya gonna fall (or big in general) where the saw gonna be buried in the stick then weight not so much an issue (well packing it is lol) and the bar size and grunt will be of help/necessary but if ya falling quickly and smaller things then weight/speed is an issue and would suggest a 066/660 would be more use and give ya higher production



My only big saw is a STIHL 090 and it only crawls out from the bottom of the pile of saws in my shop once or twice a year for a particularly large tree. Weight is not really an issue because I will be spending a couple of hours to most of the day getting that tree on the ground and then bucked up. In fact one big tree will usually mean an all day job. Heck I will be carrying more fuel and oil, water, axes/wedges, lunch, etc. than the saw itself weighs.


----------



## roberte

2dogs said:


> My only big saw is a STIHL 090 and it only crawls out from the bottom of the pile of saws in my shop once or twice a year for a particularly large tree. Weight is not really an issue because I will be spending a couple of hours to most of the day getting that tree on the ground and then bucked up. In fact one big tree will usually mean an all day job. Heck I will be carrying more fuel and oil, water, axes/wedges, lunch, etc. than the saw itself weighs.



all true. still better to have it and not use it, than scratching your backside trying figure out what to do next


----------



## bustedup

2dogs said:


> My only big saw is a STIHL 090 and it only crawls out from the bottom of the pile of saws in my shop once or twice a year for a particularly large tree. Weight is not really an issue because I will be spending a couple of hours to most of the day getting that tree on the ground and then bucked up. In fact one big tree will usually mean an all day job. Heck I will be carrying more fuel and oil, water, axes/wedges, lunch, etc. than the saw itself weighs.



I agree with ya .......I guess I didn't say things right ........and yep packing all the rest of the kit is a pain .......I meant really that a saw like an 880 etc won't cut any faster than a 660 .......they were/are meant for (090 880 etc) falling exactly what your talking about not for high production falling (lot of trees falled in a day) 


Having a big saw is cool and yup it something I have and like (ok not got the big stihls) juss not for everyday (well unless ya falling big stuff)


----------



## bustedup

found out why I can't get full skip chain lol..........new legislation here .......


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I agree with ya .......I guess I didn't say things right ........and yep packing all the rest of the kit is a pain .......I meant really that a saw like an 880 etc won't cut any faster than a 660 .......they were/are meant for (090 880 etc) falling exactly what your talking about not for high production falling (lot of trees falled in a day)
> 
> 
> Having a big saw is cool and yup it something I have and like (ok not got the big stihls) juss not for everyday (well unless ya falling big stuff)



busted you said it right, it was just a mix of scot, south and husky:tongue2: 

if I need to go beyond a 660, 42", im calling randymac or gologit or well you get the idea. I will pack and pound wedges for them dudes


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> found out why I can't get full skip chain lol..........new legislation here .......



o goody, more protection from what? boy that full skip is really harsh stuff...:msp_scared::censored:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> o goody, more protection from what? boy that full skip is really harsh stuff...:msp_scared::censored:



some dork over here deems it to dangerous lol................I had quite an argument with a lady bureaucrat lol.........ended up telling her to get out more lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> some dork over here deems it to dangerous lol................I had quite an argument with a lady bureaucrat lol.........ended up telling her to get out more lol



you want me to send you some, or they label me a terrorist send you contraband


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> you want me to send you some, or they label me a terrorist send you contraband



I found some lol .......well in a 100 foot reel lol............I'll juss have to join it lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I found some lol .......well in a 100 foot reel lol............I'll juss have to join it lol



well don't let the cop, errrr the bobbies see that, you don't want to meet the knight stick or whatever they use


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well don't let the cop, errrr the bobbies see that, you don't want to meet the knight stick or whatever they use



LOL they use an asp lol .......it not illegal to have it lol juss to sell it .............really it cause they deem that it kicks back to much (her words) ........I said well emmmmmm maybe ifn ya stopped teaching the GOL then things maybe different ........she put the phone down when I told her she needed to get out more and was welcome to come and see me fall .........as long as she kept her trap shut and would pack the gas lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL they use an asp lol .......it not illegal to have it lol juss to sell it .............really it cause they deem that it kicks back to much (her words) ........I said well emmmmmm maybe ifn ya stopped teaching the GOL then things maybe different ........*she put the phone down when I told her she needed to get out more and was welcome to come and see me fall .........as long as she kept her trap shut and would pack the gas lol*



I bet that went over well:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

whats up :cat:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I bet that went over well:msp_biggrin:



I'm guessin she didn't wanna come out lol ..........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm guessin she didn't wanna come out lol ..........



well you look like a barbearian, I wouldn't want to either


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well you look like a barbearian, I wouldn't want to either



Looks are only skin deep lol.........it personality that counts ........ok that stinks to lol..........she'd have got fresh air .........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Looks are only skin deep lol.........it personality that counts ........ok that stinks to lol..........she'd have got fresh air .........



fresh air can also happen by pulling ones head, oh never mind...


----------



## bustedup

be back in about an hour gotta go get supplies lol........yes smokes and energy drink lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> well you look like a barbearian, I wouldn't want to either



:msp_lol:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> LOL they use an asp lol .......it not illegal to have it lol juss to sell it .............really it cause they deem that it kicks back to much (her words) ........I said well emmmmmm maybe ifn ya stopped teaching the GOL then things maybe different ........she put the phone down when I told her she needed to get out more and was welcome to come and see me fall .........as long as she kept her trap shut and would pack the gas lol



see if ya make a chainsaw safe enuff for idiots, what good would it be?


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey there Robert, sorry I didn't talk to ya much last nite. you were talkin bout an a- hole messin up a job? so you were gonna fall timber for um?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey there Robert, sorry I didn't talk to ya much last nite. you were talkin bout an a- hole messin up a job? so you were gonna fall timber for um?



don't waste a perfectly good stick lol .........juss humbolt him directly lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> see if ya make a chainsaw safe enuff for idiots, what good would it be?



they do make em bro .........I bought my wife one lol..........she weren't impressed as it worked on batteries lol (kids toy) ......makes a sorta chainsaw noise and lights up lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey there Robert, sorry I didn't talk to ya much last nite. you were talkin bout an a- hole messin up a job? so you were gonna fall timber for um?



Hey slayer, its fine. My rant was superceeded by another one. This was on the house job. Timber was already done, then the owner started to want to "help" and trying to place his cost overruns on my plate. 
Not playing. 
About 3 weeks ago I could see how it going to play out. Whatever, he's the owner, he could not be more right....:censored:


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 304773


Graeme, saw this n thought of you. prolly fuzzy. was in the southern loggin times.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Hey slayer, its fine. My rant was superceeded by another one. This was on the house job. Timber was already done, then the owner started to want to "help" and trying to place his cost overruns on my plate.
> Not playing.
> About 3 weeks ago I could see how it going to play out. Whatever, he's the owner, he could not be more right....:censored:



that's the thing dealin with people. I hate it but have to do it. rant here any time.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 304773
> 
> 
> Graeme, saw this n thought of you. prolly fuzzy. was in the southern loggin times.



Oh hell that my missus ........smiles like an angel.........looks like a belle .........but has ice in her veins and a temper like hell on wheels lol........yup that G R I T S LOL


----------



## treeslayer2003

in the publication, they been runnin storys from this book "saw milling with paw" by je norwood.
it a good read, can't put it down when it comes.


----------



## bustedup

I know what ya mean ........simpler times and views .....and simpler life too


----------



## treeslayer2003

simpler in a way, they had troubles then to. if ya see that book grab it. pretty good.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> simpler in a way, they had troubles then to. if ya see that book grab it. pretty good.



I will bro thanks


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that's the thing dealin with people. I hate it but have to do it. rant here any time.



Dealing with people is one thing. Changing the rules after the fact, that's another.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> don't waste a perfectly good stick lol .........juss humbolt him directly lol



well what I would like to do, involves a humbolt and the dining room, if I was evil like that. 

the crew and myself did what this shmuck couldn't. 

and he still cant.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hows northman?


----------



## bustedup

Hey guys what's up in the world of log tonight lol???


----------



## treeslayer2003

seems like not much. nothing here but crickets earlyer


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> seems like not much. nothing here but crickets earlyer



LOL ......it the weather ......ok prob not but well any other suggestions welcome lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

j cat, tell us sumthin good


----------



## northmanlogging

doing good hows the weather in the east...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> doing good hows the weather in the east...



well my FIL says it in the 90's with him in NC ......here it in the 80's


----------



## jrcat

Another sweltering day of waiting for wood.


----------



## northmanlogging

95 on the wood shed therm-o-meter...

Got my spring boards put together today finally...

The great thing about quitting your job is it gives a guy time to finish all those crazy projects...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> doing good hows the weather in the east...



MN saw a 080 over here for sale for £500 which bout $760


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> 95 on the wood shed therm-o-meter...
> 
> Got my spring boards put together today finally...
> 
> The great thing about quitting your job is it gives a guy time to finish all those crazy projects...



cool on the boards ........I need to make some juss can't find anything suitable


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> j cat, tell us sumthin good



I wish I had somethin good. 2 measly loads of 8" and minus pole wood today... WHAT a FLIPPIN joke. That chipper just shreds that crap.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I wish I had somethin good. 2 measly loads of 8" and minus pole wood today... WHAT a FLIPPIN joke. That chipper just shreds that crap.



Hey Jr lol..........hey ya earning so not all bad


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> doing good hows the weather in the east...



freaking hot, over there to right, at 95. didn't think it got that hot there.


----------



## jrcat

I trucked another load this morning... just for something to do more or less, and to listen to "the twins" again.... love that turbo scream.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hey Jr lol..........hey ya earning so not all bad



Yeah ... just heat and boredom dont mix.... I get paid to sit on me arse ifin no wood comes in... its just boring.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yeah ... just heat and boredom dont mix.... I get paid to sit on me arse ifin no wood comes in... its just boring.



I get ya ......but think of the sun tan .......ya will go back to NY looking like a bronze adonis lol ya g/f will love that lol................either that or ya will look like a lobster lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> I get ya ......but think of the sun tan .......ya will go back to NY looking like a bronze adonis lol ya g/f will love that lol................either that or ya will look like a lobster lol


Yeah I got a hair cut the other day... now my ears look like fried pork skins... awesome... and very attractive to Im sure.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yeah I got a hair cut the other day... now my ears look like fried pork skins... awesome... and very attractive to Im sure.



ya never heard of sun block dude lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yeah I got a hair cut the other day... now my ears look like fried pork skins... awesome... and very attractive to Im sure.



:msp_lol:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ya never heard of sun block dude lol



hunh ..... what.....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> hunh ..... what.....



go to the drug store an ask them for sun block lol...........then use it........ya not end up looking like a boiled lobster then


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> go to the drug store an ask them for sun block lol...........then use it........ya not end up looking like a boiled lobster then



Hunh....what...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hunh....what...



Ok then ........buy a hat with a wide brim lol .........ya get them from Walmart lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Ok then ........buy a hat with a wide brim lol .........ya get them from Walmart lol



I cant bring myself to wear one of those hats. Just cant do it...


----------



## jrcat

this nice ice cold wood chuck summer hard cider ... really hits the spot... holy pooo. Its been one of those days....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> this nice ice cold wood chuck summer hard cider ... really hits the spot... holy pooo. Its been one of those days....



ah ya on the scrumpy.....lol


----------



## jrcat

Yes ... and it is goin down good too. on no. 2 already


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yes ... and it is goin down good too. on no. 2 already



lol heat and scrumpy ......you'll sleep tonight


----------



## jrcat

I hope so.. Havent been able to sleep to well here at all. Its not home I think is 75% of the problem


----------



## treeslayer2003

it hard to be comfortable away from home.


----------



## jrcat

im off guys catch you all tomorrow


----------



## treeslayer2003

take it easy my friend.


----------



## dooby

howdy boys- Spent the day w/ the banker for $$$ for a 98 Link-Belt. we will see. something about an ext. on taxes he didn't care for. Had some coffee and then a red Bull was all that was left in the cooler. Man I can see sounds


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> it hard to be comfortable away from home.



It never bothered me but there again I spent lots of time away from home both falling and in the Military .........me I can sleep anywhere lol.........


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> howdy boys- Spent the day w/ the banker for $$$ for a 98 Link-Belt. we will see. something about an ext. on taxes he didn't care for. Had some coffee and then a red Bull was all that was left in the cooler. Man I can see sounds



they don't like my taxes either. don't you know we sposed to be rolling in money?


----------



## bustedup

If the heat bothering ya bro .....this may sound stupid but eat things like bananas ,,,,,,,,,It will help to stop ya crampin up


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> they don't like my taxes either. don't you know we sposed to be rolling in money?



The only green stuff I rolling in is.........................leaves lol


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> If the heat bothering ya bro .....this may sound stupid but eat things like bananas ,,,,,,,,,It will help to stop ya crampin up



100% maple syrup and cayenne pepper are good for ya in the heat to. All the vitamins and minerals plus nat. sugars and the pepper keeps the blood movin' . Just put it in yer water with alittle lemon juice. Alot cheaper than pwer aid or gator aid and better for ya. IMHO


----------



## roberte

I'm one of those guys that likes a hot cup of jw coffee @ 2:00 pm


----------



## HuskStihl

It's rained hard here for the past 2 days, first time in a month or so. Great for our drought. Talked to Brian and mastermind, supposed to be running the 394 at 32:1. I didn't feel like hooking up the compression tester and pulling on the girl, but 200 psi with a squish of 0.024 from the man himself. I've got that oak snag (stob??) coming up, and I'll post a video of that. Hopefully TC returns as he was great with the videos. I will probably tune the 385 for 32:1 as I don't want different mixes. Hope you survive the heat cat, where are you staying? Rob, do you have to deal directly with the homeowners, or is there a smooth talking dandy there to sooth the egos?
Hope everybody has a good day tomorrow.

BTW, tramp, what was that thing I need that costs as much as a saw?


----------



## dooby

Here are a few huntin' pic from last year. It was my little guys first year - he had buck fever. That's the ex and a very large bodied whitey I rattled in for her on our property(lease). My son and I holding up his first bear. The bear pics of the carcass is my ex's first black bear, I called it in for her(that method is awesome). And the white tail horns on the cedar log are my daughters(L) and oldest son's(R)from last year, I rattled them in as well. Enjoy-

View attachment 304832
View attachment 304833
View attachment 304834
View attachment 304835
View attachment 304836


Have not located loggin' pics yet. Son thinks they are on another file. will keep searchin'


----------



## dooby

The black bear my ex harvested was 310 dressed. probably 345-355 live weight and 6'2". my sons whitey green scored out at 169pts.


----------



## tramp bushler

PHP:







HuskStihl said:


> It's rained hard here for the past 2 days, first time in a month or so. Great for our drought. Talked to Brian and mastermind, supposed to be running the 394 at 32:1. I didn't feel like hooking up the compression tester and pulling on the girl, but 200 psi with a squish of 0.024 from the man himself. I've got that oak snag (stob??) coming up,
> Hope everybody has a good day tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, tramp, what was that thing I need that costs as much as a saw?




A Simington 451 B Chisel bit chain grinder. 

I never like to pee in anyone's Cheerios but an awesome engine NEEDS a good chain. You could take up chisel fileing but it is a fairly ardous task. . A chisel grinder will make you smile every time you put on a fresh chain. 
Madsen's is selling them now. As Silvey went oob.


----------



## tramp bushler

Where's Clint?


----------



## dooby

R&r


----------



## tramp bushler

Maybe his wife took the puter away? Mine has threatened to more than once. :msp_mad:


----------



## dooby

Roberte- I will pm ya some other shots if ya want. some of 'em are to not for this forum according to the rules.(some blood)tik-tisk:msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

View attachment 304837


2011 mulie.
Nice whitey there dooby.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> View attachment 304837
> 
> 
> 2011 mulie.
> Nice whitey there dooby.



Nice buck -bet he 'et good. my kid shot that buck at 15 yds. It snuck in when i was smashin hard on the horns. the drag out was 15 to but with a dec. between the 1 and 5 and a miles after the 5. Forgot the game cart that day. Yuuuuuck


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Roberte- I will pm ya some other shots if ya want. some of 'em are to not for this forum according to the rules.(some blood)tik-tisk:msp_w00t:



Yeah I had another pic of that buck with a saw to tie it all in but it also showed the gut cut, so I thought better....


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Nice buck -bet he 'et good. my kid shot that buck at 15 yds. It snuck in when i was smashin hard on the horns. the drag out was 15 to but with a dec. between the 1 and 5 and a miles after the 5. Forgot the game cart that day. Yuuuuuck



You could backpack him if there not too big


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> You could backpack him if there not too big



Yer gonna have to come out here and help. unless you meant boning it out, which we do a lot of. but that day was a spontaneous, in the middle of the morn., middle of the week thing w/ minimal gear on the way home from a trip to Kalispell. I have shot some huge bucks here that are difficult to load by ones self. More than once I have had to split 'em in half to get 'em in the dang truck.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Yer gonna have to come out here and help. unless you meant boning it out, which we do a lot of. but that day was a spontaneous, in the middle of the morn., middle of the week thing w/ minimal gear on the way home from a trip to Kalispell. I have shot some huge bucks here that are difficult to load by ones self. More than once I have had to split 'em in half to get 'em in the dang truck.



No not boning, but for like those little spikes, cut the Hyde between the bone and rear tendons, and stick the front hooves thru, tie and pick em up like a backpack


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> No not boning, but for like those little spikes, cut the Hyde between the bone and rear tendons, and stick the front hooves thru, tie and pick em up like a backpack



We have done that w/ antelope, never thought to try it w/ a deer. my son's two point is the smallest thing we have put in the freezer in yrs. but it would have worked on him. That was a road deer pretty much, 150 yds. behind the gate.


----------



## northmanlogging

The deer in Warshington are considerably smaller than the deer in Montucky and Wyoming, if your going to pull that back pack trick you might want to consider getting that hernia fixed on the way home...

And yes it gets warm here just rare to see triple digit temps and its really only hot in July and August, its the humidity that really gets ya, that and the just not being used to it. most of the year it hovers between 40 and 60, freezes hard at knight only in the dead of winter but usually thaws out at least a little by noon unless you're in the shadow of any of the mountains and then it don't thaw until april,


----------



## dooby

SHHH! I here something...... what was that.... oh! high Northman. how was you eve.? did you buy that Stihl?


----------



## northmanlogging

went to the movies... world war z... so I'm seeing more dead people than usual...

took the new crummy... first time driving it at night... dirty assed wind shield, crusty old wipers just starting to rain a little bit, nothing but back roads from here to town... and dead people everywhere,:msp_unsure: 

Otherwise I'm pretty good, you?


----------



## northmanlogging

No not yet, waiting on the check from the new job... until then I gotta watch where I spend money just a wee bit... got more then enough to enjoy the week off, what with logging money coming in and savings... just can't be going out and buying big ole saws that I don't reeaally need... its a tough life but somebody has to live it.:msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> The deer in Warshington are considerably smaller than the deer in Montucky and Wyoming, if your going to pull that back pack trick you might want to consider getting that hernia fixed on the way home...
> 
> And yes it gets warm here just rare to see triple digit temps and its really only hot in July and August, its the humidity that really gets ya, that and the just not being used to it. most of the year it hovers between 40 and 60, freezes hard at knight only in the dead of winter but usually thaws out at least a little by noon unless you're in the shadow of any of the mountains and then it don't thaw until april,



Hernia, shoot we' ll hook em up to doobys yarder and bring up to the landing. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dooby

Got back from bank in town at 6:00 or so and been a good boy so far tonight. Yes our deer are bigger. Ever hunt in the big horns' or near Cody? Sawed in Sunlight Basin and down by Encampment. Wyoming is a neet place i really liked most of the folks I met there.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Hernia, shoot we' ll hook em up to doobys yarder and bring up to the landing. :msp_biggrin:



Never drug a deer or a log w/ a virtual yarder before..... Does it work?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> No not yet, waiting on the check from the new job... until then I gotta watch where I spend money just a wee bit... got more then enough to enjoy the week off, what with logging money coming in and savings... just can't be going out and buying big ole saws that I don't reeaally need... its a tough life but somebody has to live it.:msp_wink:



Fix the hand break:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Never drug a deer or a log w/ a virtual yarder before..... Does it work?:msp_rolleyes:



I'm being positve for you my friend.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Fix the hand break:hmm3grin2orange:



Hand brake, that one cracks me up :msp_w00t:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> I'm being positve for you my friend.:greenchainsaw:



Thanks-just remember the look on the loan agents face when he asked about last yrs. taxes. :msp_w00t:


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> Got back from bank in town at 6:00 or so and been a good boy so far tonight. Yes our deer are bigger. Ever hunt in the big horns' or near Cody? Sawed in Sunlight Basin and down by Encampment. Wyoming is a neet place i really liked most of the folks I met there.



spent allot of time around Casper, Douglas, Midwest and Edgerton. Camped and hunted in Esterbrock, and Labontee Canyons, Big Horns have always been a neat place fishing camping or hunting... To be honest I really can't remember half of the places we used to hunt, most of them where outside of Midwest/Edgerton, just find a draw walk it for half an hour or so and you have three tags filled.:msp_w00t:

The only problem I have with Wyoming now is that the criminal side of the family all live there, and seem to believe that I will give them money if they ask for it... That and too damn many people think I'm famous thanks to my step brother... (hence the punk rock legend thing...)

Moved out here, first thing they made us do was get a hunters safety card, then spent the next 8 or so years trying not to get shot from September to December... I don't really hunt anymore, to many morons with guns in the woods around here, still shoot a pile of paper and steel targets when I can find ammo...


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Thanks-just remember the look on the loan agents face when he asked about last yrs. taxes. :msp_w00t:



Oh I know the look, try the last 3 to 4 years....


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> Fix the hand break:hmm3grin2orange:



She done gave the go ahead... I just want to see when I get paid again...


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> spent allot of time around Casper, Douglas, Midwest and Edgerton. Camped and hunted in Esterbrock, and Labontee Canyons, Big Horns have always been a neat place fishing camping or hunting... To be honest I really can't remember half of the places we used to hunt, most of them where outside of Midwest/Edgerton, just find a draw walk it for half an hour or so and you have three tags filled.:msp_w00t:
> 
> The only problem I have with Wyoming now is that the criminal side of the family all live there, and seem to believe that I will give them money if they ask for it... That and too damn many people think I'm famous thanks to my step brother... (hence the punk rock legend thing...)
> 
> Moved out here, first thing they made us do was get a hunters safety card, then spent the next 8 or so years trying not to get shot from September to December... I don't really hunt anymore, to many morons with guns in the woods around here, still shoot a pile of paper and steel targets when I can find ammo...



Come on out this way to hunt any time, would love to watch ya hammer something. the moron thing ain't to bad here yet and the huntin' is pretty good. Is your bro famous? i know about leaches , too.They are real handy.


----------



## northmanlogging

Night Gents I gots some real nice timber falling to do tomorrow, and meat the self loader jockey around 9...

Sorry Roberte, this is that honey hole I was talking about awhile back... wanted time lapse, didn't work out like I'd hoped. Should be the last of the falling on this site other then the big ugly cottonwood that's been keeping me up nights...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## northmanlogging

dooby said:


> Come on out this way to hunt any time, would love to watch ya hammer something. the moron thing ain't to bad here yet and the huntin' is pretty good. Is your bro famous? i know about leaches , too.hey are real handy.



knaw he just told everyone he knew from lynch to rock springs that his "little brother" was in a really famous band from Seattle and they where totally going to play a show at the Casper event center... #### I was lucky to fill a crap bar when we where at our best.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> knaw he just told everyone he knew from lynch to rock springs that his "little brother" was in a really famous band from Seattle and they where totally going to play a show at the Casper event center... #### I was lucky to fill a crap bar when we where at our best.



heck- i empty 'em. from singing that is.


----------



## dooby

Good night Roberte- me tired, too.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> She done gave the go ahead... I just want to see when I get paid again...



Unusually responsible for a chainsaw guy! I have spent $860 on saws in the past 3 years, but as of yet I only buy runners. NM post a video of u'r band


----------



## HuskStihl

Glen this is a big request, but would you be willing to mail me a 93 dl 3/8 .058 chain sharpened to your specs? I'd of course pay for everything. I'd like to see what pro chain cuts like


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Glen this is a big request, but would you be willing to mail me a 93 dl 3/8 .058 chain sharpened to your specs? I'd of course pay for everything. I'd like to see what pro chain cuts like



If he doesn't have time I can get you one hooked up off my grinder. I'll have to buy a chain from somewhere since I have no .058" stuff at all.


----------



## Gologit

mdavlee said:


> If he doesn't have time I can get you one hooked up off my grinder. I'll have to buy a chain from somewhere since I have no .058" stuff at all.



Now that's a good offer. I ran one of Mike's chains that he sent along with a bar I bought from him. That guy does a nice chain.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Unusually responsible for a chainsaw guy! I have spent $860 on saws in the past 3 years, but as of yet I only buy runners. NM post a video of u'r band



Responsible hah! in the last 8 monthes I've spent probably close to $8,000 on logging equipment parts and stuff... $1200 for a 461 alone... that I didn't actually need...


----------



## Trx250r180

how long do you guys get out of a chain in the stuff you cut ? seems like i can go 3-4 hours if woods clean ,sometimes 2 tanks if woods been skidded at all i usually just bring 5 or so chains ,i don't like running dull ones,once they stop self feeding ,swap em out even if throwing good chips still


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Responsible hah! in the last 8 monthes I've spent probably close to $8,000 on logging equipment parts and stuff... $1200 for a 461 alone... *that I didn't actually need*...



ahhh, yes you did, otherwise you wouldn't have bought it. 

nothing to be sorry about, sometimes it easier to be out there without a extra people to worry about where in the hel they are:greenchainsaw:


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm slow so I get a couple days if I'm just falling limbing and bucking (I should sharpen daily...). If I'm bucking firewood its around 1-2 tanks, or about a cord. its the bucking that is really hard on chains, that and thick bark.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> how long do you guys get out of a chain in the stuff you cut ? seems like i can go 3-4 hours if woods clean ,sometimes 2 tanks if woods been skidded at all i usually just bring 5 or so chains ,i don't like running dull ones,once they stop self feeding ,swap em out even if throwing good chips still



half day is about right, but that's me. once it skidded or shoveled, full of junk yuck, even with landing chain. might as well put on a chain that's done anyway, last cuts=slash pile


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> I'm slow so I get a couple days if I'm just falling limbing and bucking (I should sharpen daily...). If I'm bucking firewood its around 1-2 tanks, or about a cord. its the bucking that is really hard on chains, that and thick bark.



so the firewood kills yours too ,it's just not me then ,i run ground square on everything except the mill ,tried round a couple weeks ago ,new full comp off the roll and it was real grabby ,not smooth,it didn't bore cut as good either ,glad i have the silvey


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> so the firewood kills yours too ,it's just not me then ,i run ground square on everything except the mill ,tried round a couple weeks ago ,new full comp off the roll and it was real grabby ,not smooth,it didn't bore cut as good either ,glad i have the silvey



I round filed for a looong time, picked the square in the last 8 months or so, after lots of resistance (semi old guy hard head) I like square, but if firewood cutting, it seems to me that the round may have the edge here, pun intended. 
:msp_scared:but what do I know


----------



## northmanlogging

word is that round file last longer on scrappy wood. I would have to agree, run a round file on the skidder saw for bumping knots, and go back and forth from square filed to round on the felling saw... prefer the square, but I'm still burning through a pile of round filed chains... I'm slow to convert on some things. 

Later gents I should probably get to work now...


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> If he doesn't have time I can get you one hooked up off my grinder. I'll have to buy a chain from somewhere since I have no .058" stuff at all.





Gologit said:


> Now that's a good offer. I ran one of Mike's chains that he sent along with a bar I bought from him. That guy does a nice chain.



That's very generous, thanks for the offer. Some "Go log something" guy said something nice about your work, but I'm not sure of his credentials. I'll wait to hear what the Mass Wine Guy says about your work before committing. Just kidding. I run JGX, and when I take the rakers down a tad, think it cuts great. But every time I post a video real fallers tell me my chain sux. I tend to believe them. I will happily take you up on your offer, if you PM me your address and type of full skip you sharpen best (I just like the skip chain) I'll make it as easy for you as possible. Thanks again,
jon


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> That's very generous, thanks for the offer. Some "Go log something" guy said something nice about your work, but I'm not sure of his credentials. I'll wait to hear what the Mass Wine Guy says about your work before committing. Just kidding. I run JGX, and when I take the rakers down a tad, think it cuts great. But every time I post a video real fallers tell me my chain sux. I tend to believe them. I will happily take you up on your offer, if you PM me your address and type of full skip you sharpen best (I just like the skip chain) I'll make it as easy for you as possible. Thanks again,
> jon



husk, 
I can verify the validity of an mdavlee chain also. :coffee:


----------



## mdavlee

I've gotten as long as 5 tanks on a 395 with full comp square bucking oak that was 54". It wasn't real dull then but I did pull it off and grind it. 

Pm sent huskstihl


----------



## dooby

I can barely touch up with a file behind a sq. grinder and barely is gen., at that. i like semi-chisel round for landing work in muddy, burnt, gritty conditions. tried the sq. grind sev. times on the landing and it doesn't work for me. And I started shortening my longer chains(falling chain) down to shorter bar length(28in.)when the chain has a 1/3 or a little less, so some of the sq. has been known to pop up on the landing to compete w/ the semi-chisel.


----------



## mdavlee

I think square lasts just as long as round or longer. I do use semi chisel when cutting dirty wood.


----------



## dooby

I currently have to go to a retired cutters house and use his grinder. Which i don't mind 'cause he is neat 'ol goat


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> so the firewood kills yours too ,it's just not me then ,i run ground square on everything except the mill ,tried round a couple weeks ago ,new full comp off the roll and it was real grabby ,not smooth,it didn't bore cut as good either ,glad i have the silvey



you talkin bout stihl chain? the chain that came on my 461 was grabby as hell. I couldn't bore with it till I filed it 6-8 times. shame, I like the jg profile much better but it is softer than stihl chain. 
I like semi chisel on the skidder saw and for fire wood. exept the bow gets all the 24" take offs what ever they are.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> I currently have to go to a retired cutters house and use his grinder. Which i don't mind 'cause he is neat 'ol goat



as long as hes not boring :msp_biggrin::msp_sleep:


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> That's very generous, thanks for the offer. Some "Go log something" guy said something nice about your work, but I'm not sure of his credentials. I'll wait to hear what the Mass Wine Guy says about your work before committing. Just kidding. I run JGX, and when I take the rakers down a tad, think it cuts great. But every time I post a video real fallers tell me my chain sux. I tend to believe them. I will happily take you up on your offer, if you PM me your address and type of full skip you sharpen best (I just like the skip chain) I'll make it as easy for you as possible. Thanks again,
> jon



I can't wait to see what ya think.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> you talkin bout stihl chain? the chain that came on my 461 was grabby as hell. I couldn't bore with it till I filed it 6-8 times. shame, I like the jg profile much better but it is softer than stihl chain.
> I like semi chisel on the skidder saw and for fire wood. exept the bow gets all the 24" take offs what ever they are.



yes it was rsc stihl that was full comp grabby ,i normally run oregon semi skip square ,your 461 came with a chain ?when i bought mine it was just the powerhead ,no bar or chain ,i run the oregon because it was what i could get a 100 foot roll of from the saw shop ,it seems a little softer metal than the stihl chain


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> yes it was rsc stihl that was full comp grabby ,i normally run oregon semi skip square ,your 461 came with a chain ?when i bought mine it was just the powerhead ,no bar or chain ,i run the oregon because it was what i could get a 100 foot roll of from the saw shop ,it seems a little softer metal than the stihl chain



yes, came with b&c but dealer is a friend. I really do like Oregons grind better. you ever hand file the square? I tried and ruined it.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes, came with b&c but dealer is a friend. I really do like Oregons grind better. you ever hand file the square? I tried and ruined it.



I have, but in the jig I have. freehand nooo. I'll swap chains or go back to shop the before I do that. but that's me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I have, but in the jig I have. freehand nooo. I'll swap chains or go back to shop the before I do that. but that's me.



ya know, when I started it seems like all chain cut better than now. any body remember zip pen?


----------



## dooby

opcorn:


treeslayer2003 said:


> ya know, when I started it seems like all chain cut better than now. any body remember zip pen?



This will be a new one to me, like alot of things, though. LOL


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> as long as hes not boring :msp_biggrin::msp_sleep:



Not nearly as colorful as you were this morning.LOL


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes, came with b&c but dealer is a friend. I really do like Oregons grind better. you ever hand file the square? I tried and ruined it.



i have this file ,its a little different angle than my grinder cuts ,and doesn't file the side cutter down to the bend in the cutter like i like it to ,i can file but the grinder gives me perfect teeth left and right much faster than i can file ,about 5 min or less i can do a 105 dl chain on the silvey ,i picked it up used on ebay for about half of new price 

this was an rsc round stihl chain i made square on the silvey .050 skip ,this is the kind of file for square chain 

View attachment 304896
View attachment 304897
View attachment 304898
View attachment 304899


----------



## treeslayer2003

back in the 80s. I could have the name wrong it zip sumthin. cheap chain, I used to go to this old fellow, he put on a chain, blow the saw off for less than 10 bucks. times have changed.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> i have this file ,its a little different angle than my grinder cuts ,and doesn't file the side cutter down to the bend in the cutter like i like it to ,i can file but the grinder gives me perfect teeth left and right much faster than i can file ,about 5 min or less i can do a 105 dl chain on the silvey ,i picked it up used on ebay for about half of new price
> 
> this was an rsc round stihl chain i made square on the silvey .050 skip ,this is the kind of file for square chain
> 
> View attachment 304896
> View attachment 304897
> View attachment 304898
> View attachment 304899



kinda what I thought. square chain = grinder for best results.


----------



## Trx250r180

check your chain to see if sharp with a piece of paper ,it should do this View attachment 304900





this is what new off the roll square did to my paper View attachment 304901


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Not nearly as colorful as you were this morning.LOL



if you want colorful:jester: :greenchainsaw: I would end up in :musical-note:camp with tc, aledgedly, :kilt: so:quiet:

plus I had lousy coffee this morning, someone brewed that flavored crap...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> check your chain to see if sharp with a piece of paper ,it should do this View attachment 304900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what new off the roll square did to my paper View attachment 304901



I havn't got a new chain of any kind lately that didn't need sharpenin out the box. kinda makes ya mad.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> if you want colorful:jester: :greenchainsaw: I would end up in :musical-note:camp with tc, aledgedly, :kilt: so:quiet:
> 
> plus I had lousy coffee this morning, someone brewed that flavored crap...



oh no, screw up the coffee here n heads will role. strong n black the way god intended.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> I havn't got a new chain of any kind lately that didn't need sharpenin out the box. kinda makes ya mad.



its kind of a trade off ,for a firewood cutter they way they sharpen lasts longer ,but a pro that does for a living needs steeper angles for sharper teeth ,i used to cut even steeper angles than that pic ,was like a knife blade but they wouldn't last very long, its all compromise somewhere or another


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> check your chain to see if sharp with a piece of paper ,it should do this View attachment 304900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what new off the roll square did to my paper View attachment 304901



the other test is, when I got chain from mdavlee, I got knicked opening the box...


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh no, screw up the coffee here n heads will role. strong n black the way god intended.



listen to denis learys bit on coffee flavored coffee and beer flavored beer.

the other one that kills on that lock and load album (modern reference) is deaf mute cocktail party


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> its kind of a trade off ,for a firewood cutter they way they sharpen lasts longer ,but a pro that does for a living needs steeper angles for sharper teeth ,i used to cut even steeper angles than that pic ,was like a knife blade but they wouldn't last very long, its all compromise somewhere or another



I have played with 35 & 10 on more than one occasion , it just don't seem to last. but I always seem to grind on a big fir butt after I do it that way


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> its kind of a trade off ,for a firewood cutter they way they sharpen lasts longer ,but a pro that does for a living needs steeper angles for sharper teeth ,i used to cut even steeper angles than that pic ,was like a knife blade but they wouldn't last very long, its all compromise somewhere or another



yep, I change the angles quite a bit for hardwood. to answer your original ?, I file about once per load of trees. unless I hit sumthin.


----------



## dooby

mdavlee said:


> I've gotten as long as 5 tanks on a 395 with full comp square bucking oak that was 54". It wasn't real dull then but I did pull it off and grind it.
> 
> Pm sent huskstihl



mdavlee- what is your fav. stone for grindin' work chain?


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> I have played with 35 & 10 on more than one occasion , it just don't seem to last. but I always seem to grind on a big fir butt after I do it that way



on my round grinder ive been at 50 or 55 -25-10 ,i don't mess with it much as the square now ,i think saw shop does 60-30-10 on the round ,i need to figure out how to measure the square angles ,if i chuck it up in my round grinder ,my square is close to 20-22 degree angle ,i may be able to put a strait edge on my round disk and figure out the cutters other angles


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> on my round grinder ive been at 50 or 55 -25-10 ,i don't mess with it much as the square now ,i think saw shop does 60-30-10 on the round ,i need to figure out how to measure the square angles ,if i chuck it up in my round grinder ,my square is close to 20-22 degree angle ,i may be able to put a strait edge on my round disk and figure out the cutters other angles



in my bar jig I made 30-10 work with the triangular, 6 sided file.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I was thinkin that grabby may not be as much of a problem with a ported saw. thoughts?


----------



## mdavlee

dooby said:


> mdavlee- what is your fav. stone for grindin' work chain?



Blue ceramic is the longest lasting and best finish. I do use a gray waxed to convert some chains over. It's real soft and won't blue a cutter no matter what you do.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> I was thinkin that grabby may not be as much of a problem with a ported saw. thoughts?



porting doesn't help the grabby on my saws ,just helps pull a longer bar better ,and some more chain speed ,my stock 044 cuts real smooth with 32 inch bar


----------



## 1270d

The blue ones from pacific grinding wheel? That's what I have anyhow. I'll have to get a few pics of my hardwood grind. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> Blue ceramic is the longest lasting and best finish. I do use a gray waxed to convert some chains over. It's real soft and won't blue a cutter no matter what you do.



are you getting sharper chains with the blue ? i haven't tried that one yet


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I was thinkin that grabby may not be as much of a problem with a ported saw. thoughts?



grab old of that saw and lighten up:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> grab old of that saw and lighten up:msp_biggrin:



I really miss the ol days when a saw would jus cut. no grabbing no bogging, jus thro chips.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> porting doesn't help the grabby on my saws ,just helps pull a longer bar better ,and some more chain speed ,my stock 044 cuts real smooth with 32 inch bar



I have thought the 32 on that saw may be just a tad big, sure it pulls it. just me, the 28 on that saw is nice and smooth :cake:


----------



## mdavlee

1270d said:


> The blue ones from pacific grinding wheel? That's what I have anyhow. I'll have to get a few pics of my hardwood grind. Maybe this weekend.



Whatever Madsens sells. 

I don't think they're any sharper than the salmon or white but the stone lasts much longer.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> I really miss the ol days when a saw would jus cut. no grabbing no bogging, jus thro chips.



you need to try a 461 like mine then ,i think mdavlee can vouch they run ok


----------



## dooby

Not that i want or mean to get off topic but this was about a half-hour ago at my place in N.W. Montana. One loud boom and this, Now the lightning is comin' from the west. Winds were bad(34-55 mph gusts-Guesstimated). Maybe there will be some tree work ? 

View attachment 304908
View attachment 304909
View attachment 304910


I tried to upload a vid of the whole thing and it won't let me w/o creating a YouTube acct. which is outside of my limits, for now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> you need to try a 461 like mine then ,i think mdavlee can vouch they run ok



I have one. its a good saw but none of um really have impressed me the last few years. gonna have to try a ported one. wait didn't Randy do yers?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Not that i want or mean to get off topic but this was about a half-hour ago at my place in N.W. Montana. One loud boom and this, Now the lightning is comin' from the west. Winds were bad(34-55 mph gusts-Guesstimated). Maybe there will be some tree work ?
> 
> View attachment 304908
> View attachment 304909
> View attachment 304910
> 
> 
> I tried to upload a vid of the whole thing and it won't let me w/o creating a YouTube acct. which is outside of my limits, for now.



the next time we get a specific topic in this thread it will be the first


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> in my bar jig I made 30-10 work with the triangular, 6 sided file.



roberte- when you say jig-do you mean like the Granberg?


----------



## treeslayer2003

crazy weather this year. all over.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> you need to try a 461 like mine then ,i think mdavlee can vouch they run ok



bring back old school macs


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> I have thought the 32 on that saw may be just a tad big, sure it pulls it. just me, the 28 on that saw is nice and smooth :cake:



i used to run 28 on the 70cc ,tried the 32 ,once i got used to it ,i stuck with it ,the extra reach is nice limbing ,and with the good chain has good power still ,i have a 36 also ,but i seem to hit the dirt more with the tip bucking ,my 32 light bars feel like a 25 es bar in balance


----------



## roberte

View attachment 304911


dooby said:


> roberte- when you say jig-do you mean like the Granberg?



oregon


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> bring back old school macs



Sorry RandyMac but----NOT-VVVVVIIIIBBBBRRRRAAAATTTTIIIIOOOONNNNSSSSSSSSSS have been done away w/ for some decent reasonsotstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> View attachment 304911
> 
> 
> oregon



Don't drop it. or you will be sorry:wink2:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> crazy weather this year. all over.


it hit 107 today in bama........


roberte said:


> bring back old school macs



I would love to have a brand new pro mac.



Chippped 11 loads today and trucked 3 the other driver trucked 3 too. It was a busy day. Pullin the double duty is tricky at times. But being busy instead of twiddling my thumbs is better any day.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i used to run 28 on the 70cc ,tried the 32 ,once i got used to it ,i stuck with it ,the extra reach is nice limbing ,and with the good chain has good power still ,i have a 36 also ,but i seem to hit the dirt more with the tip bucking ,my 32 light bars feel like a 25 es bar in balance



im kinda short with a 30" inseam so it works for me. now on the 461 sure 32". wat ev im a dork


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Sorry RandyMac but----NOT-VVVVVIIIIBBBBRRRRAAAATTTTIIIIOOOONNNNSSSSSSSSSS have been done away w/ for some decent reasonsotstir::hmm3grin2orange:



not the 50 & 60s era but the mid 70s thru the 80s, the super pro series, pro mac 700,800, 850S
those weren't bad, ok not that bad. them f:censored:in saws had some grunt


----------



## treeslayer2003

Rob, no ya not. I might have to try a jig, never used one in all these years but mebbe the ticket for square. cat, its so hot I don't want to do nuthin.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Don't drop it. or you will be sorry:wink2:



hey doob, 
ive had that jig since 1980, true story


----------



## treeslayer2003

only mac I ever been round was a eager beaver. guess this weren't mac country.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> only mac I ever been round was a *eager beaver*. guess this weren't mac country.



theres a joke there but I better not


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> theres a joke there but I better not



i'm thick skinned. but I don't want ya get in trouble. :msp_unsure:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> im kinda short with a 30" inseam so it works for me. now on the 461 sure 32". wat ev im a dork



Now-knowing that a Stihl is as wide as it is long.LOL(kinda like my ex) would you have to run a 20" bar on a huskq. without needing to borrow Gene Simmons caulks.LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm thick skinned. but I don't want ya get in trouble. :msp_unsure:



roberte gets to have this one.LOL


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey doob, ya find out any more on that ih skidder?


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey doob, ya find out any more on that ih skidder?



Checked on it yest. if your meanin' the i.d. tag.. It wasn't there. As far as purchase, I need to not spend any $$$$ just yet. Alot like NorthMan holding off on that Stihl. might have to bribe the bank w/ more of a down for the Link-Belt i am trying to get. But a tentative deal has been struck on the skidder. patience is not a better part of me but it has to be on this particular subject.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm thick skinned. but I don't want ya get in trouble. :msp_unsure:



Well it will be my skin that gets tanned.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Checked on it yest. if your meanin' the i.d. tag.. It wasn't there. As far as purchase, I need to not spend any $$$$ just yet. Alot like NorthMan holding off on that Stihl. might have to bribe the bank w/ more of a down for the Link-Belt i am trying to get. But a tentative deal has been struck on the skidder. patience is not a better part of me but it has to be on this particular subject.



Patience comes with age, and doctors.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have one. its a good saw but none of um really have impressed me the last few years. gonna have to try a ported one. wait didn't Randy do yers?



here's my saw ,somewhere in there is some video and pics of the work 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210651.htm


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> here's my saw ,somewhere in there is some video and pics of the work
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210651.htm



I thought so. how much improovment did ya notice? or did ya send it brand new?


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Checked on it yest. if your meanin' the i.d. tag.. It wasn't there. As far as purchase, I need to not spend any $$$$ just yet. Alot like NorthMan holding off on that Stihl. might have to bribe the bank w/ more of a down for the Link-Belt i am trying to get. But a tentative deal has been struck on the skidder. patience is not a better part of me but it has to be on this particular subject.



if it set up like I think, it a lot like a 132 franklin we had. I didn't like it much but it would pull very well. it had skinny tires and got stuck a lot.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> I thought so. how much improovment did ya notice? or did ya send it brand new?



it never saw gas when i bought it ,put a label on it the day i bought it ,and it went to Randy,its first test cuts are in video somewhere in that thread all stock


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> hey doob,
> ive had that jig since 1980, true story



I tried one (new) a coupla yrs. ago w/ chisle file and it broke right away. My check book can bounce higher than it did. :msp_w00t:


----------



## dooby

Anyone heard from'Snapple' ?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> I tried one (new) a coupla yrs. ago w/ chisle file and it broke right away. My check book can bounce higher than it did. :msp_w00t:



1. The one from 1980 was made in USA, need say more.
2. Light touch there caveman, Jhc


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Anyone heard from'Snapple' ?



Saw him at the store earlier, oh wait not that kind...


----------



## bustedup

evening


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> 1. The one from 1980 was made in USA, need say more.
> 2. Light touch there caveman, Jhc



i'll just get me a Ganberg and be done w/ it.LOL


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> i'll just get me a Ganberg and be done w/ it.LOL



and valium about an hour before you use it there caveman, no need to file the thing off the planet


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> evening



evening sir. :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> evening sir. :kilt:



hey Rob .......took me a bit to catch up lol.......wife busted the net today lol


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> and valium about an hour before you use it there caveman, no need to file the thing off the planet



I swear, I was being easy... Ana... aandd .Awwhhhh! foget it . :redface: were it actually broke there were air bubs in the casting. It inspired yet another unfinished idea, though so it wasnt all bad.


----------



## dooby

busted the net-fishing? :msp_unsure:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hey Rob .......took me a bit to catch up lol.......wife busted the net today lol



yea we were busy jawjackin in here today.maybe the missus needs one of doobs valiums


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> yea we were busy jawjackin in here today.maybe the missus needs one of doobs valiums



me and my Doc don't like me sharin' them things. LOL


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yea we were busy jawjackin in here today.maybe the missus needs one of doobs valiums



LOL .......well she heard me in full flight jock cussing .......which she not heard in a while lol


----------



## bustedup

what ya was saying bout round ground ......imo it will keep it's edge better in dirty wood and it easier to touch up on the hoof too lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL .......well she heard me in full flight jock cussing .......which she not heard in a while lol



do I dare ask y


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> what ya was saying bout round ground ......imo it will keep it's edge better in dirty wood and it easier to touch up on the hoof too lol



that's about the jist of it


----------



## bustedup

you wouldn't understand either lol mixture of scots and gaelic lol


----------



## dooby

All this has got me wondering how well semi chisel works w/ a sq. grin. Does it. And IMHO semi-chisel stinks. never had a use for it. Wanna talk about grabby-


----------



## bustedup

Husk get mdavlee to do ya a chain ..........but maybe a shorter bar first til ya get used to it as it does feel a tad different......juss my opinion tho


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> you wouldn't understand either lol mixture of scots and gaelic lol



Like Yosemite sam but w/ more of a back gargle.LOL


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> All this has got me wondering how well semi chisel works w/ a sq. grin. Does it. And IMHO semi-chisel stinks. never had a use for it. Wanna talk about grabby-



semi chisel imo is really a gouge .......it has it's place and it ya set the rakers right it will be ok......and in crappy stuff then you'll hold an edge longer with it


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Husk get mdavlee to do ya a chain ..........but maybe a shorter bar first til ya get used to it as it does feel a tad different......juss my opinion tho



yeah get a sthil 42" its a little shortotstir:


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> Like Yosemite sam but w/ more of a back gargle.LOL



LOL nope like Billy Connolly (before he got posh) but it gaelic lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> semi chisel imo is really a gouge .......it has it's place and it ya set the rakers right it will be ok......and in crappy stuff then you'll hold an edge longer with it



translated,
show the file to the raker and call it good


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Like Yosemite sam but w/ more of a back gargle.LOL



don't forget the bagpipes


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> semi chisel imo is really a gouge .......it has it's place and it ya set the rakers right it will be ok......and in crappy stuff then you'll hold an edge longer with it



I have tried it on alot of diff. western soft wood and it did not work for me. I may take a loop of semi chisle(full skip) back over to van's place and throw a grind on it and see how long it holds an edge.


----------



## bustedup

Oh and Husk if ya going skip tooth don't back bar lol........I once saw a dude underbucking and he weren't a paying attention really and the saw head shot back at him and got him a real good un right in the knackers lol .........It was real funny at the time but really could have been serious


----------



## dooby

:bang:


roberte said:


> don't forget the bagpipes


:kilt: My apologies!LOL


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> don't forget the bagpipes




LOL they make me cry lol.........to many memories


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> yeah get a sthil 42" its a little shortotstir:



crap- how short are you . i bet a 42" bar hits ya at the ferhaed. Are you tryin' to off sale a bar. Gologit won't like that unless you are a sponsore. LOLotstir:


----------



## bustedup

put ya high heels on lol........(longer nails in ya caulks)


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> put ya high heels on lol........(longer nails in ya caulks)



Last time he was arrested was for trying to swipe Gene Simmon's caulks from the 'Kiss" museum.LOL.otstir: 30" inseem and he is still draggin' the heels of his pants.oke::kilt::blob5:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> im kinda short with a 30" inseam so it works for me. now on the 461 sure 32". wat ev im a dork



You brought it up- Infact a coula things but.....


----------



## mdavlee

If you file a bit lower on semi chisel and put more hook on it it will cut pretty good. I tested a few chains in Bradford pear with semi, round chisel, and square chisel. The semi wasn't near as slow as you would think. The thread is in the chainsaw section if you're bored.


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> If you file a bit lower on semi chisel and put more hook on it it will cut pretty good. I tested a few chains in Bradford pear with semi, round chisel, and square chisel. The semi wasn't near as slow as you would think. The thread is in the chainsaw section if you're bored.



that good info bro ......for any one be they pro or home user ........


----------



## treeslayer2003

I like semi for some stuff. can't bore with it tho. harvester chain is semi, wonder why not chisel?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I like semi for some stuff. can't bore with it tho. harvester chain is semi, wonder why not chisel?



That interesting bro ......I never had probs boring or plunging with semi


----------



## DSS

bustedup said:


> That interesting bro ......I never had probs boring or plunging with semi



Me either. Pretty much all I run.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> That interesting bro ......I never had probs boring or plunging with semi



I tried it last winter with a new loop, that thing jumped like mad, I couldn't hold it stedy. put a loop of jg on and had no problem boring.
I mean on the stump, not bucking.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I tried it last winter with a new loop, that thing jumped like mad, I couldn't hold it stedy. put a loop of jg on and had no problem boring.
> I mean on the stump, not bucking.



prolly I'm juss used to it lol


----------



## dooby

mdavlee said:


> If you file a bit lower on semi chisel and put more hook on it it will cut pretty good. I tested a few chains in Bradford pear with semi, round chisel, and square chisel. The semi wasn't near as slow as you would think. The thread is in the chainsaw section if you're bored.



Nice try- i ain't goin back down there that easy(chainsaw thread)! I was just curious about the semi- chisel thing. What size file are you using? 13/64 is what i start a new round file 3/8 chain w/


----------



## treeslayer2003

is the site acting funny to ya'll? took forever to refresh


----------



## jrcat

High heels, bag pipes, bore and plunge cuts , square files and 461's... Check ... Im caught up now me thinks.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> crap- how short are you . i bet a 42" bar hits ya at the ferhaed. Are you tryin' to off sale a bar. Gologit won't like that unless you are a sponsore. LOLotstir:





dooby said:


> Last time he was arrested was for trying to swipe Gene Simmon's caulks from the 'Kiss" museum.LOL.otstir: 30" inseem and he is still draggin' the heels of his pants.oke::kilt::blob5:





dooby said:


> You brought it up- Infact a coula things but.....



5'9'' 225lb so I got a short inseam. not selling a bar, you go to the bar, even if its for :coffee: 
the gene simmons smack is funny and yeah I do want on my heels sometimes. :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> is the site acting funny to ya'll? took forever to refresh



Always


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Nice try- i ain't goin back down there that easy(chainsaw thread)! I was just curious about the semi- chisel thing. What size file are you using? 13/64 is what i start a new round file 3/8 chain w/



I use 7/32 all the time.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I use 7/32 all the time.



me too lol well on round lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Always



really? it ok now, jus does that once in a while. some times I have to disconnect and start over to get it to act right. wondered if you guys had same.


----------



## northmanlogging

If yer gonna steel boots from KISS steel Ace Freely's he's only using them to hold coke...


----------



## bustedup

catch y'all laters


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> 5'9'' 225lb so I got a short inseam. not selling a bar, you go to the bar, even if its for :coffee:
> the gene simmons smack is funny and yeah I do want on my heels sometimes. :msp_w00t:



Didn't you mean "walk on my heels"? I should fes' up so you don't get a 'lil guy thing going on yerself. I am 5'9" and am 215 lbs. But my inseem is 32". Dang bro- i was just funnin' you can run all the short/wide saws you want. Just sayin'otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> If yer gonna steel boots from KISS steel Ace Freely's he's only using them to hold coke...



And Simmon's would wanna make a profit once he fig. eveything out.(rent).


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> 5'9'' 225lb so I got a short inseam. not selling a bar, you go to the bar, even if its for :coffee:
> the gene simmons smack is funny and yeah I do want on my heels sometimes. :msp_w00t:



Looks like you went to the bar before me! for coffee or Ace's boots?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Looks like you went to the bar before me! for coffee or Ace's boots?



Wats wrong with aces boots????
The best boots ever was free though...:censored:


----------



## madhatte

mdavlee said:


> If you file a bit lower on semi chisel and put more hook on it it will cut pretty good.



Like so (I did this)







NOT like so (this is how I found it on the wall)






Oh, and I came back for the rakers later. I set 'em with a File-O-Plate.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Didn't you mean "walk on my heels"? I should fes' up so you don't get a 'lil guy thing going on yerself. I am 5'9" and am 215 lbs. But my inseem is 32". Dang bro- i was just funnin' you can run all the short/wide saws you want. Just sayin'otstir::hmm3grin2orange:



Want walk, ok so I couldn't type, I can't even blame autocorrect , I was on my desktop.far from short guy complex, I just got the short gene, shortest guy on my side of the fam after me is 6'3".
I know your messing around. Now if I want a short saw, husky, so I can perfect my sloping backcut :greenchainsaw::jester:


----------



## HuskStihl

Mike is being nice enough to make me a couple of square skippies. I don't see myself getting a grinder, but ya never know. I've used the Oregon jgx for years and really like how it feels. It's full skip but not particularly grabby or jumpy. I wouldn't want to bore with anything but full skip, the kind of saws I like will come out of tha hole in a big hurry when the cutters clog with chips. NM is a giant, hairy punk god!


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> Glen this is a big request, but would you be willing to mail me a 93 dl 3/8 .058 chain sharpened to your specs? I'd of course pay for everything. I'd like to see what pro chain cuts like



Finally found it. I even have tried reading every 3 rd page and I can't keep up. 

Jon. I do not want to seem disrespectful, but I couldn't even imagine owning even a link of 58 gauge chain. 50 or 63 . If I could get small mount Husky, bars in 63 guage I wouldn't even own 50 gauge. 
Mostly I run semi skip. 

Maybe one of the other guys can help u out. Sorry.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> really? it ok now, jus does that once in a while. some times I have to disconnect and start over to get it to act right. wondered if you guys had same.



Uggghh!!! (peanuts version) I am very sorry for my ' Adult-Child like' behavior the other night! O.K.:redface: But if givin' the chance I can do better.... Umm. I think i have used this under oath before. I need to be Omish and just 'confirm'...if this offends any Omish- Get off Or I will call your Elders.(they have phones up here).lol


----------



## dooby

Any one heard from the Elder of this thread?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Any one heard from the Elder of this thread?



Which elder would that be


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Mike is being nice enough to make me a couple of square skippies. I don't see myself getting a grinder, but ya never know. I've used the Oregon jgx for years and really like how it feels. It's full skip but not particularly grabby or jumpy. I wouldn't want to bore with anything but full skip, the kind of saws I like will come out of tha hole in a big hurry when the cutters clog with chips. NM is a giant, hairy punk god!



I take it you found video...:redface:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Which elder would that be



Sorry-FATHER is what I meant(A.K.A.-TWOCHAINS) if he pops up again i am gonna encourage him to spell it in all caps-Kinda resurrectionany type thingy.LOL I know you don't drink but these cyber beers are relative to humidity(can't tell that joke in open forum):msp_w00t:


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> I take it you found video...:redface:



I know this has nothing to do w/ chains bu... what a minute. It does. 

Northman- when my handbrake acts up this is the tool i fix it w/. (loud) like 'BOSE' loud. Have 'em on the ext. of the trailer. But it works. 

not that u need the same tool. Mine is like a a gear-o-matic 19. LOL

Gov't Mule - Slackjaw Jezebel (Tail of 2 Cities DVD) - YouTube

:rockn:


----------



## mdavlee

dooby said:


> Nice try- i ain't goin back down there that easy(chainsaw thread)! I was just curious about the semi- chisel thing. What size file are you using? 13/64 is what i start a new round file 3/8 chain w/



I use 7/32" for it. I file almost down even to the top of the tie straps. It seems to work pretty good and it will be a decently smooth chain if you can keep them all even and the rakers set good. I use semi or square. I rarely ever file chisel round unless I'm out and can't find a square file in my stuff and need to finish cutting something.


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Finally found it. I even have tried reading every 3 rd page and I can't keep up.
> 
> Jon. I do not want to seem disrespectful, but I couldn't even imagine owning even a link of 58 gauge chain. 50 or 63 . If I could get small mount Husky, bars in 63 guage I wouldn't even own 50 gauge.
> Mostly I run semi skip.
> 
> Maybe one of the other guys can help u out. Sorry.



You are so disrespectful! 0.058ers have feelings too just to let you know

No worries, Mike is gonna make me some


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> I take it you found video...:redface:



Yes, it's really good. You look like a punk Zakk Wylde that's a good thing


----------



## mdavlee

I don't have use for .058" here either. No one sells bars or chains in that size


----------



## HuskStihl

0.058 bores much better than 0.050 or 0.063:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> 0.058 bores much better than 0.050 or 0.063:msp_biggrin:



jon, ya pullin my leg right?


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Yes, it's really good. You look like a punk Zakk Wylde that's a good thing



Anybody ever tell ya your to nice?

Keep thinking about starting another band, but then I keep thinking about all the BS that happened to make the last one implode.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> jon, ya pullin my leg right?



I hear .404 and newspaper works pretty good....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I hear .404 and newspaper works pretty good....



6 chokers n 200ft of 3/4


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> 6 chokers n 200ft of 3/4



good stuff right there :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Anybody ever tell ya your to nice?
> 
> Keep thinking about starting another band, but then I keep thinking about all the BS that happened to make the last one implode.



let me guess, in no particular order

1. not commited
2. no leader or too many leaders
3. philosophical differences
4. your off key, no your off key, lets throw


----------



## northmanlogging

Only one leader, me...

Bass player moved to Portland was a big reason, he's the one that made it fun.

Burned through drummers like Spinal Tap, and they all had chemical issues, the last one decided to start a side project and use my songs an lyrics... not good or wise, he also was the one with internet access at the time so he was in charge of booking shows and whatnot, he spent allot of time saying no to people, important people, people with money and friends... He had some half assed idea that if you make them want you because they can't have you then you will have better turn out at shows. What he didn't understand was that the clubs didn't care who showed up as long as the band showed up, if we didn't want to show up someone else would, its hard to make people want more if your not out there playing shows so people hear and see so they know next time they see your name "hey that was an awesome show, lets not go to the usual dive and go here instead" we where not big enough to demand when and where we played a show, we where close to it though...

This was the last time I took a swing at someone... I'm still more then a little bitter.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Only one leader, me...
> 
> Bass player moved to Portland was a big reason, he's the one that made it fun.
> 
> Burned through drummers like Spinal Tap, and they all had chemical issues, the last one decided to start a side project and use my songs an lyrics... not good or wise, he also was the one with internet access at the time so he was in charge of booking shows and whatnot, he spent allot of time saying no to people, important people, people with money and friends... He had some half assed idea that if you make them want you because they can't have you then you will have better turn out at shows. What he didn't understand was that the clubs didn't care who showed up as long as the band showed up, if we didn't want to show up someone else would, its hard to make people want more if your not out there playing shows so people hear and see so they know next time they see your name "hey that was an awesome show, lets not go to the usual dive and go here instead" we where not big enough to demand when and where we played a show, we where close to it though...
> 
> This was the last time I took a swing at someone... I'm still more then a little bitter.



well I was pretty close, I was gonna use a kurt cobain joke, but you kinda did it for me


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> let me guess, in no particular order
> 
> 1. not commited
> 2. no leader or too many leaders
> 3. philosophical differences
> 4. your off key, no your off key, lets throw



This could be a loggin' crew. too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

Got my last proof of binder for the home owners. I am out- Later boys'


----------



## dooby

This was the last time I took a swing at someone... I'm still more then a little bitter.[/QUOTE]

I seent a pic. of ya ! You is alota "BIg boy":lifter::boss: if you was to get testy w/ me I think I ski-daddle.


----------



## Metals406

You boys move this thread along faster than a Japanese Bullet Train!


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> This could be a loggin' crew. too!:hmm3grin2orange:



logging, construction, the grocery store, the list goes on :bang::bomb:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey kid, hot enuff for ya?


----------



## HuskStihl

I was heading out to cut down a tree so I naturally sharpened my chain. Tried Brian's paper thing

[video=youtube;hfVfmPhQHxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hfVfmPhQHxs[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl

Well I cut down the dead oak thing and made a video. Whoever said it was impossible to screw up a back cut will have video evidence this is not the case. I am not comfortable with a bar much shorter than the tree is wide and it showed

[video=youtube;Ooa_Z38uTSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ooa_Z38uTSo[/video]

It was so hot my phone actually said "its too ####ing hot out here" or something like that and shut down


----------



## treeslayer2003

current heat index here is 110


----------



## HuskStihl

I fell that tree with the stump a little high on purpose so I could try woodchuck's tip about practicing face cuts on a high stump. Wound up making my first really good humboldt

View attachment 305000
View attachment 305001
View attachment 305002


I was thinking about joining Dooby on the ferry to Alaska. I was planning on being a groundie for the Tramp, but I changed my mind, there are many easier ways to make a living than with a saw. Much respect for y'all


----------



## bustedup

Hey guys


----------



## treeslayer2003

jon, ya looked really nervous. that will cause mistakes, try to be more calm. ya didn't do to bad, worst thing was the weird gap back cut. don't do that no more, commit to what ya doin less it really bad. you been better off stickin with your original cut line on the back. dead tree made ya nervous didn't it?


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Anybody ever tell ya your to nice?
> 
> 
> Only sarcastically:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep thinking about starting another band, but then I keep thinking about all the BS that happened to make the last one implode.



I accidentally butt dialed the rhythm guitarist in my last band. I quit six months ago 'cause I was old and tired. The boys were pretty pissed at the time, but he seems cool with me now. I'll probably get back in to music in a few more years. I'm done with originals. I can't write songs, and Houston sucks for anything other than metal or country


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey busted


----------



## bustedup

Jon don't walk in front of snags please esp when ya gun in .......those sob's can go at any time.......if ya gonna fall snags then until ya get the humbolt nailed use the conventional face ......not being rude bro juss thinking of ya safety


----------



## bustedup

Hey TS how's ya doing??? It was 94 here today where I was falling ........jeez it was hot


----------



## treeslayer2003

hot n wish I was 20, seems like it didn't bother as bad then.


----------



## treeslayer2003

fallin pics! [i'm a little bored]


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey TS how's ya doing??? It was 94 here today where I was falling ........jeez it was hot



According to the POS 9000, its 67 out right now.otstir:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hot n wish I was 20, seems like it didn't bother as bad then.



I know the feeling lol........even packing in (only a mile) I was sweating buckets


----------



## bustedup

64 here but it 1/4 to midnight lol..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> According to the POS 9000, its 67 out right now.otstir:



keep it up, i'll be on yer door step wantin a job.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> 64 here but it 1/4 to midnight lol..........



overnite low spossed to be in the mid 80s. they say it cool off sunday


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> fallin pics! [i'm a little bored]



from me lol........sorry didn't take none I don't carry my cell when I'm working ........the wife gets upset as I lost so many ..........anyways the sticks were all tiny


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl said:


> I fell that tree with the stump a little high on purpose so I could try woodchuck's tip about practicing face cuts on a high stump. Wound up making my first really good humboldt
> 
> View attachment 305000
> View attachment 305001
> View attachment 305002
> 
> 
> I was thinking about joining Dooby on the ferry to Alaska. I was planning on being a groundie for the Tramp, but I changed my mind, there are many easier ways to make a living than with a saw. Much respect for y'all



Joinin' me to go to Alaska might take a little more patience... But by next spring you should have all this down:hmm3grin2orange: Husk- no seriously, that is a good way to practice, like you did. Good on ya for being willin' to practice... and more important is the not being afraid to post it here.  For me the back cut match was natural kinda like not lookin' at that full cup coffee while yer walkin'. I make my face usually dogged in by my lead knee and then walk-it threw for the other side. The back cut is placed in one fluid motion like Bitzer does in his videos. he and I cut very much the same(less the hardwood stuff he has to do). I like a 30" bar here in Montuky for an all-around bar. but am runnin 28" and 32" right now. You can fall alot of wood w/ a 32" bar . gettin' used to the bar length thingy will come w/ practice. How many hrs. of sawing do you get in during an avg month. Any way-GOOD JOB !!! and thanks for sharin'


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> from me lol........sorry didn't take none I don't carry my cell when I'm working ........the wife gets upset as I lost so many ..........anyways the sticks were all tiny



sure I jus like seein what ya'll are doin. I never carry a fone. no where to tote camera in a t shirt.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> sure I jus like seein what ya'll are doin. I never carry a fone. no where to tote camera in a t shirt.



when I get to anything interesting I'll take pics .........maybe If I remember lol and I don't screw it up lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

doob, what do ya cut? no hardwood there?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> when I get to anything interesting I'll take pics .........maybe If I remember lol and I don't screw it up lol



meh, we all screw up once in a while, human. seems I do it more often with a camera in my pocket.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> meh, we all screw up once in a while, human. seems I do it more often with a camera in my pocket.



I get ya there lol.........I also hate an audience to ...........tend to over think then and well spend more time making sure some dork don't walk where they shouldn't lol


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> jon, ya looked really nervous. that will cause mistakes, try to be more calm. ya didn't do to bad, worst thing was the weird gap back cut. don't do that no more, commit to what ya doin less it really bad. you been better off stickin with your original cut line on the back. dead tree made ya nervous didn't it?



Nope, I'm just spastic with power tools! I was too concerned with whether it was a snag or a stob to think about anything else:msp_biggrin:. Only about a quarter was rotten, and I could see that before. I actually wasn't nervous as the tree had little lean, a fat base and I only had to make it fall into a 180 degree area. Next time I cant see the far side and I'm using the short bar, I'm gonna score the bark so I can actually see the line I should be on. Don't know why I didn't think of it during. That was my first tree with the 394, and I cant "see around it" if that makes sense cause it's a boat anchor. I'll get better with practice, I just spent so many years with saws doing everything exactly wrong that the old bad habits are hard to break. Busted, I truly appreciate your concern, and I don't actually have a death wish, so I will be less casual around snags in the future


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Nope, I'm just spastic with power tools! I was too concerned with whether it was a snag or a stob to think about anything else:msp_biggrin:. Only about a quarter was rotten, and I could see that before. I actually wasn't nervous as the tree had little lean, a fat base and I only had to make it fall into a 180 degree area. Next time I cant see the far side and I'm using the short bar, I'm gonna score the bark so I can actually see the line I should be on. Don't know why I didn't think of it during. That was my first tree with the 394, and I cant "see around it" if that makes sense cause it's a boat anchor. I'll get better with practice, I just spent so many years with saws doing everything exactly wrong that the old bad habits are hard to break. Busted, I truly appreciate your concern, and I don't actually have a death wish, so I will be less casual around snags in the future



good idea on touching the bark, I actually do that, don't know why I didn't think of it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey I just got a weird pm, how do ya report it?


----------



## bustedup

I dunno bro Gologit ya man there........


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I dunno bro Gologit ya man there........



I jus pm him, hope he's on


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> doob, what do ya cut? no hardwood there?



We got Cotton wood, Birch, Aspen/Alder,and willows. The Mountain Maple is just brush here. I guess I was refering more to the need for "heavy wood" and open faces. Sorry!!! to day I cut an Alder and two tiny Bull-pine(20" dbh) from last nights storm. It was "stupid homeowner day" for sure. First they want ya to do some buckin' an limbin'. Not to mention the stump-pulled leaners aimed at the $300,000.00 house (Douglas Fir and woofy Bull pine). Ya tell 'em what ya get in an Hr. and they shart right in front of ya and say their hubby will be home soon and will call. :censored: never mind .... they will wait till a boom has to be rented, and oh - this is gonna make a mess of yer yard- you know that ;right? NO COMMON SENSE- sBut my knee held up pretty good !!!! You just asked about hardwoods-sorry:redface:


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> I jus pm him, hope he's on



PM sent. If you get a weird PM just report it like you'd report a post. That sends it to the moderator forum and we'll take a look at it. Then we nuke 'em. Don't click on them or open any attachments.


----------



## treeslayer2003

thanks Bob, reported.


----------



## dooby

All of our merch timber is Yellow Pine(bull pine also), Lodge Pole Pine, White Pine, Larch(western tamarack),Douglas fir, Hemlock,Western Red Cedar. I think that about covers it.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Well I cut down the dead oak thing and made a video. Whoever said it was impossible to screw up a back cut will have video evidence this is not the case. I am not comfortable with a bar much shorter than the tree is wide and it showed
> 
> [video=youtube;Ooa_Z38uTSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ooa_Z38uTSo[/video]
> 
> It was so hot my phone actually said "its too ####ing hot out here" or something like that and shut down



nice effort there, you got down, good deal.
with more practice the cuts will come. im gonna harp on swinging a pivot for your humbolt, that should come too. also you will learn to make your current bar "longer" but that will come with more time behind the wheel :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> We got Cotton wood, Birch, Aspen/Alder,and willows. The Mountain Maple is just brush here. I guess I was refering more to the need for "heavy wood" and open faces. Sorry!!! to day I cut an Alder and two tiny Bull-pine(20" dbh) from last nights storm. It was "stupid homeowner day" for sure. First they want ya to do some buckin' an limbin'. Not to mention the stump-pulled leaners aimed at the $300,000.00 house (Douglas Fir and woofy Bull pine). Ya tell 'em what ya get in an Hr. and they shart right in front of ya and say their hubby will be home soon and will call. :censored: never mind .... they will wait till a boom has to be rented, and oh - this is gonna make a mess of yer yard- you know that ;right? NO COMMON SENSE- sBut my knee held up pretty good !!!! You just asked about hardwoods-sorry:redface:



no oak then. I won't do any yard trees any more. state sent warning letters to all liscenced loggers years ago. I don't want to any way, now I have a good excuse. when ya say bull pine ya mean loblolly?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> no oak then. I won't do any yard trees any more. state sent warning letters to all liscenced loggers years ago. I don't want to any way, now I have a good excuse. when ya say bull pine ya mean loblolly?



What the state say ......


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> keep it up, i'll be on yer door step wantin a job.



well if we pool all of our collective talents we will have;

1. a crew that will kick butt.
2. northmans band

your thoughts....:kilt::sigarette::greenchainsaw:


----------



## bustedup

Husk use ya dogs (them spikey things) when as Rob says starting your Humbolt


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What the state say ......



warning that logging lisence not arborist lisence. they right really. must been a lot of complaints cuz everbody got one.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> well if we pool all of our collective talents we will have;
> 
> 1. a crew that will kick butt.
> 2. northmans band
> 
> your thoughts....:kilt::sigarette::greenchainsaw:



sure would, but prolly a lotta chiefs n few injons.


----------



## bustedup

crew maybe lol .........mind ya we'd prob get all fired lol.........band eh no lol


----------



## dooby

Gologit said:


> PM sent. If you get a weird PM just report it like you'd report a post. That sends it to the moderator forum and we'll take a look at it. Then we nuke 'em. Don't click on them or open any attachments.



right before i responded to ts's post my computer did something real weird at the reply to thread page. it wouldn't give me anything but blue bar codes. I just re-booted my 'puter and mad sure all the anti- stuff was turned on. weird. every thing seems fine now.


----------



## Trx250r180

paper cuts ..............i like it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> no oak then. I won't do any yard trees any more. state sent warning letters to all liscenced loggers years ago. I don't want to any way, now I have a good excuse. when ya say bull pine ya mean loblolly?



Bull pine is Yellow-Pine either in juvenile stage or stunted low land, valley floor stuff. Whats a loblolly-? heard it before, not sure.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> sure would, but prolly a lotta chiefs n few injons.



I had just about enough of being the f:censored:ing chief, :censored::censored:
some days its just easier to cut your quota or nail the required amount of footage, might just save me from having to humbolt the pos 9000 :censored:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> right before i responded to ts's post my computer did something real weird at the reply to thread page. it wouldn't give me anything but blue bar codes. I just re-booted my 'puter and mad sure all the anti- stuff was turned on. weird. every thing seems fine now.



if that don't work try newspaper and some.404


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> warning that logging lisence not arborist lisence. they right really. must been a lot of complaints cuz everbody got one.



Or they figured you might give 'em more rev. through the purchase of another licence.


----------



## bustedup

TS Loblolly = Southern Yellow


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> if that don't work try newspaper and some.404



before i hit the like button on this, AGAIN, what does it mean uncle ?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Bull pine is Yellow-Pine either in juvenile stage or stunted low land, valley floor stuff. Whats a loblolly-? heard it before, not sure.



well, it what the forrester calls all yellow pine here. hmm, hard to describe without pics. I do know we have at least 6 different pines here. 4 yellow white and Virginia.


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> Or they figured you might give 'em more rev. through the purchase of another licence.



Or the arb guys weren't really arb guys......or the arb guys upset that fallers might be taking work from them lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> TS Loblolly = Southern Yellow



hey busted, your from the south, but do you live in south Scotland? need to know if you got that south thing going on:wink2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> TS Loblolly = Southern Yellow



=bull pine right?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Nefore i hit the like button on this, AGAIN, what does it mean uncle ?:msp_biggrin:



its one of the running jokes in here, it involves randymac and swating us "youngins"

you need to go back about 300 pages, there will be a test later :tongue2:


----------



## Metals406

dooby said:


> right before i responded to ts's post my computer did something real weird at the reply to thread page. it wouldn't give me anything but blue bar codes. I just re-booted my 'puter and mad sure all the anti- stuff was turned on. weird. every thing seems fine now.



Don't worry. . . That was just the NSA.

:waaaht:


----------



## jrcat

If we start a crew, can I pack everyones gear? Im getting a little chubby in the mid section.... There is no way I am going to attempt to catch up on reading tonight. Who wants a beer and a marb?


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> =bull pine right?



Bull is a local (mostly Idaho) nickname for Ponderosa Pine -- which isn't really a Yellow Pine.

Did I muddy the water for ya some more?


----------



## dooby

If there are Oak trees here they have been planted and are most likely in someones yard or on a city street:msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> =bull pine right?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> depends where ya from lol .....but yup


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> hey busted, your from the south, but do you live in south Scotland? need to know if you got that south thing going on:wink2:


Just end every sentence with "yall"


roberte said:


> its one of the running jokes in here, it involves randymac and swating us "youngins"
> 
> you need to go back about 300 pages, there will be a test later :tongue2:


If you fail the test the first time ....the whack to the head and face area with newspaper covered 404 will make you pass the second time.


Metals406 said:


> Bull is a local (mostly Idaho) nickname for Ponderosa Pine -- which isn't really a Yellow Pine.
> 
> Did I muddy the water for ya some more?



Clear as mud


----------



## dooby

Metals406 said:


> Don't worry. . . That was just the NSA.
> 
> :waaaht:




thats not funny Mr.N8 !!! AND I'M already paranoid so stop it.:jester:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hey busted, your from the south, but do you live in south Scotland? need to know if you got that south thing going on:wink2:



Scotland no I live in the Highlands but was born on Skye


----------



## dooby

Metals406 said:


> Bull is a local (mostly Idaho) nickname for Ponderosa Pine -- which isn't really a Yellow Pine.
> 
> Did I muddy the water for ya some more?



Don't make me slap a western biology course on ya. otstir:


----------



## jrcat

dooby said:


> thats not funny Mr.N8 !!! AND I'M already paranoid so stop it.:jester:



Dont worry they only watch you while you are sleeping............:dribble:


----------



## jrcat

Im off again... bye ..."yall"....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im off again... bye ..."yall"....



Be safe Jr .....and it y'all lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

later cat, behave


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> If we start a crew, can I pack everyones gear? Im getting a little chubby in the mid section.... There is no way I am going to attempt to catch up on reading tonight. Who wants a beer and a marb?



ok, but coffee and an "unfiltered"


----------



## dooby

Pinus ponderosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Can we all play in the same sand box now , fer gosh sakes.... otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Don't make me slap a western biology course on ya. otstir:



ben cartwright has the ponderosa going on


----------



## treeslayer2003

Metals406 said:


> Bull is a local (mostly Idaho) nickname for Ponderosa Pine -- which isn't really a Yellow Pine.
> 
> Did I muddy the water for ya some more?



no, I gotcha, like busted said it depends where ya from. funny how we all talk a little different but some of it overlaps or can mean something different.


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> Pinus ponderosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Can we all play in the same sand box now , fer gosh sakes.... otstir::hmm3grin2orange:



No lol cause we all no live in the same sandbox lol..............hey keeps things interesting lol


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> Dont worry they only watch you while you are sleeping............:dribble:



yer not funny either. I whatched a take on the "annunakki' and couldn't sleep for 3 days. :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> yer not funny either. I whatched a take on the "annunakki' and couldn't sleep for 3 days. :msp_wink:



Keep taking the tablets then ......and don't watch shows that gonna give ya sleepless nights lol


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> No lol cause we all no live in the same sandbox lol..............hey keeps things interesting lol



Hey Bro- I did mean this sand-box. :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> Hey Bro- I did mean this sand-box. :msp_wink:



still keeps things interesting if we don't lol.......but mostly we do


----------



## dooby

Metals406 is skoolin' off wiki- what ya'll think?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

dooby said:


> yer not funny either. I whatched a take on the "annunakki' and couldn't sleep for 3 days. :msp_wink:



Then they also track all of your movements from your cell phone..........


----------



## jrcat

AWESOME.... I didnt get roped into to driving tonight.... The converted amish kid got conned into driving....good for him that little schmuck ....


----------



## bustedup

laters dudes


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> nice effort there, you got down, good deal.
> with more practice the cuts will come. im gonna harp on swinging a pivot for your humbolt, that should come too. also you will learn to make your current bar "longer" but that will come with more time behind the wheel :greenchainsaw:



That was actually a good Humboldt for me. The last one I tried to dog in at the near corner, but came up way short. I shoulda used the 42" but was too lazy to sharpen the chain:msp_sad: 
I'm in a kinda weird situation where I combine limited skill with fairly large trees. I can match cuts fine, even with a Humboldt on an 18" tree, I'm just usually dealing with 36"+ and a small landing option. I am totally in awe of you guys who make it look so easy


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> That was actually a good Humboldt for me. The last one I tried to dog in at the near corner, but came up way short. I shoulda used the 42" but was too lazy to sharpen the chain:msp_sad:
> I'm in a kinda weird situation where I combine limited skill with fairly large trees. I can match cuts fine, even with a Humboldt on an 18" tree, I'm just usually dealing with 36"+ and a small landing option. I am totally in awe of you guys who make it look so easy



For that bar it was good, I'm not sure a bigger bar would have better. 
Your doing fine


----------



## Metals406

dooby said:


> Metals406 is skoolin' off wiki- what ya'll think?:hmm3grin2orange:



Unfortunately, I so nerdy -- I keep all that stuff in mah brain.

My wife hates it. :msp_unsure:


----------



## roberte

Metals406 said:


> Unfortunately, I so nerdy -- I keep all that stuff in mah brain.
> 
> My wife hates it. :msp_unsure:



Well you gotta keep them facts someplace. She isn't gonna give up closet space....


----------



## Metals406

roberte said:


> Well you gotta keep them facts someplace. She isn't gonna give up closet space....



Naw, she's always say'n I make her feel stupid, cause I know stuff. . . And stuff.


----------



## tramp bushler

How in the world did u guys leap 10 pages in 1 day. 
I'm not complaining, just can't keep up


----------



## madhatte

HuskStihl said:


> Next time I cant see the far side and I'm using the short bar, I'm gonna score the bark so I can actually see the line I should be on.



This is exactly how I do it. I gun the face, pull the face out with the dawgs, clean up any lingering dutchmans, and then score the bark from one corner to the other across what will be the backcut. If I screw it up while I'm only scoring bark, it's not going to affect where the tree falls. Once I am satisfied with the backcut-to-be, I commit: pin and go, down side first, slap a wedge in to keep the kerf open as soon as possible, and maybe another hung by the corner as a bobber (thanks for the tip, Cody!) I was teaching DNR guys a few weeks ago and they had never seen most of these techniques because they are strict by-the-Forest-Service-book types; I got exiled to teaching the foresters so that I wouldn't taint the firefighters' "one size fits all" method. It was a pretty good couple of days, really. The head trainer thought you could only do a Humboldt by back-barring. He about flipped when I turned the saw upside-down! He flipped even more when I finished the cut one-handed from the other side of the tree to demonstrate both the safety of this method and how much easier it is than wrestling both saw and facecut around to do the standard USFS 30/10/60 Saginaw cut.


----------



## dooby

Gee wizz-i leave for a coupla hrs. and you guys are where? Had to meet a homeowner about wind -blown trees and on the way home from that got to turn around and go to Whitefish to the hospital then to Kalispell to the optometrist. My 13 yr. old was @ Bible camp this week and got blasted in the eye w/ some H2O from a fire engine(still ain't heard the whole story yet). Friggin' deer and elk were bad tonight.


----------



## dooby

Fine then -I am goin' to bed to then!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

madhatte said:


> This is exactly how I do it. I gun the face, pull the face out with the dawgs, clean up any lingering dutchmans, and then score the bark from one corner to the other across what will be the backcut. If I screw it up while I'm only scoring bark, it's not going to affect where the tree falls. Once I am satisfied with the backcut-to-be, I commit: pin and go, down side first, slap a wedge in to keep the kerf open as soon as possible, and maybe another hung by the corner as a bobber (thanks for the tip, Cody!) I was teaching DNR guys a few weeks ago and they had never seen most of these techniques because they are strict by-the-Forest-Service-book types; I got exiled to teaching the foresters so that I wouldn't taint the firefighters' "one size fits all" method. It was a pretty good couple of days, really. The head trainer thought you could only do a Humboldt by back-barring. He about flipped when I turned the saw upside-down! He flipped even more when I finished the cut one-handed from the other side of the tree to demonstrate both the safety of this method and how much easier it is than wrestling both saw and facecut around to do the standard USFS 30/10/60 Saginaw cut.



One of the most useless things I have done this year is attempt to go through a sawyer cert. program for the Gov't. What a tail -clown of an instructor.i made it a coupla hrs., and had to walk out. Am-way seminars are more interesting. The fearless leader asked were i was going and i could not keep it in. Asked if i could come back and challenge the "c" faller course and he said "no'. i had to complete the course. I said the MLA certified me over 20 yrs. ago. Any way the Gov't is gonna help heat my house this year when i use their books on saws and fallin' to light my kindling. otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> One of the most useless things I have done this year is attempt to go through a sawyer cert. program for the Gov't. What a tail -clown of an instructor.i made it a coupla hrs., and had to walk out. Am-way seminars are more interesting. The fearless leader asked were i was going and i could not keep it in. Asked if i could come back and challenge the "c" faller course and he said "no'. i had to complete the course. I said the MLA certified me over 20 yrs. ago. Any way the Gov't is gonna help heat my house this year when i use their books on saws and fallin' to light my kindling. otstir::hmm3grin2orange:



A little fahrenhiet 451 action, cool. :hell_boy::bomb:


----------



## mdavlee

I start at the corner and dawg in to make the Humboldt. When you get it cut completely the saw should be gunned to the first cut. It will come later for you making the cuts line up with a bar smaller than the tree.


----------



## slowp

dooby said:


> One of the most useless things I have done this year is attempt to go through a sawyer cert. program for the Gov't. What a tail -clown of an instructor.i made it a coupla hrs., and had to walk out. Am-way seminars are more interesting. The fearless leader asked were i was going and i could not keep it in. Asked if i could come back and challenge the "c" faller course and he said "no'. i had to complete the course. I said the MLA certified me over 20 yrs. ago. Any way the Gov't is gonna help heat my house this year when i use their books on saws and fallin' to light my kindling. otstir::hmm3grin2orange:



Would you prefer they went back to the way they "trained" me? *Here's a saw, don't hurt yourself*. I was lucky not to get hurt. Would you go out with a perfect stranger on the fire line just because he/she said they could fall trees? It isn't perfect, and it by no means is geared to making each person a production faller. What would you suggest? 

There's a reason for everybody having to go through that. Because of the volume of students, and trying to keep the method the same for everybody, they can't tailor it for each individual. The program was put in place because "fallers" were being returned from the firelines after the falling boss saw they didn't know what they were doing. We had guys showing up as "fallers" with brand new chainsaws who maybe had cut a few sticks of firewood laid down in their driveways. It's extremely depressing to be out on the line and hear about a "faller" losing his hands in an accident, or getting killed, or paralyzed, and that was exactly what was happening--with govt. and casual hired "fallers". Hence the certification. 

Next time, grit your teeth and go with it if you want it.


----------



## floyd

Here is the take home message. One wants to saw on fires cause there is good money in it. Feds, that would be the signature on the paycheck feds, say take this couse. No course, no pay.

Any questions?


----------



## northmanlogging

*crazy I was crazy once...*

I do believe I have talked myself into picking that 066 up this morning... its probably not wise or responsible, but it sure is fun...:stupid:


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> I do believe I have talked myself into picking that 066 up this morning... its probably not wise or responsible, but it sure is fun...:stupid:



Nice addition to the lineup


----------



## Gologit

Just something to watch...and maybe learn from. You guys were wondering about back-barring and matching cuts? This guy is pretty good.

[video=youtube;e2uVPp6mg74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2uVPp6mg74[/video]


----------



## dooby

slowp said:


> Would you prefer they went back to the way they "trained" me? *Here's a saw, don't hurt yourself*. I was lucky not to get hurt. Would you go out with a perfect stranger on the fire line just because he/she said they could fall trees? It isn't perfect, and it by no means is geared to making each person a production faller. What would you suggest?
> 
> There's a reason for everybody having to go through that. Because of the volume of students, and trying to keep the method the same for everybody, they can't tailor it for each individual. The program was put in place because "fallers" were being returned from the firelines after the falling boss saw they didn't know what they were doing. We had guys showing up as "fallers" with brand new chainsaws who maybe had cut a few sticks of firewood laid down in their driveways. It's extremely depressing to be out on the line and hear about a "faller" losing his hands in an accident, or getting killed, or paralyzed, and that was exactly what was happening--with govt. and casual hired "fallers". Hence the certification.
> 
> Next time, grit your teeth and go with it if you want it.



Slowp-OMG!!!- It was purely stated that it was the most worthless thing "I" had been involved in. the whole 'a','b','c' thing doesn't work in my world and won't. I am, like many on here, born to fall timber. I love it. God forbid I or anyone else get hurt because of my personal actions/decisions. There will probably come the day that my rear has to stay in equipment(if i cant' stay away from empty elevator shafts.lol) Maybe the real problem lies w/ who they give instructor passes to? Not everyone has the ability to learn OJT, and that is a chronic shame. I can barely stand to be around your avg. sawyer/firefighter type. NOTED-There are some good ones. And this is gonna be tough but i don't give a ratt's tail end if someone is a woman or a man-You(they) can either do the job or you(they) can't.... I am not about to go dumpin' MONSTER 'ol growth trees(10' -20') and some smaller ones under very certain conditions unless I am bein' skooled by someone like RandyMac or Gologit or whom ever. But i am still willin' to learn and for dang sure no my limits when it comes to fallin'. But this ain't about me it's about them classes I am gonna have to endure this winter cause the "saw mod" solicitations are up for bid this spring and not that the pathetic classes are needed in my case w/ my work history but, the Gov't likes it's mules to have all the feathers .LMFAO Cry me a river but I will be taking loggers on my "SAW MOD" contract 'cause I am an equal opportunity employer. And yup- I wouldn't be pursuing fires at all if sawmill's were not being tore down left and right. The money that's made on a fire is good but not compared to the money that was made "before we all lived as one" :greenchainsaw:


----------



## dooby

howdy Metal406 and Husk--- Have to stay home today and watch over my little guy. His eye will be o.k.! just got to do the nurse part for a coupla days.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Just something to watch...and maybe learn from. You guys were wondering about back-barring and matching cuts? This guy is pretty good.
> 
> [video=youtube;e2uVPp6mg74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2uVPp6mg74[/video]



I always enjoy watching this video. . . This guy reminds me of watching Ron fall timber. No effort -- just doing.

Then I step up all nervous cause he's eyeballin' me, and look like a monkey humpin' a football.


----------



## Metals406

dooby said:


> howdy Metal406 and Husk--- Have to stay home today and watch over my little guy. His eye will be o.k.! just got to do the nurse part for a coupla days.



What's the story with the fire hose in the eye thing?


----------



## Trx250r180

that video also shows the rh coast guys why we run 32-36 bars on 70cc saws ,,they work fine here :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> I always enjoy watching this video. . . This guy reminds me of watching Ron fall timber. No effort -- just doing.
> 
> Then I step up all nervous cause he's eyeballin' me, and look like a monkey humpin' a football.



That is a great video. I'd love to be able to cut like that. My last video I wasn't nervous at all. I bet my heart rate was never over 100, and I still looked like a monkey humpin' a football:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dooby

Metals406 said:


> What's the story with the fire hose in the eye thing?





Another local fire crew(friends of ours)took their type '6' to the ####ey lake Bible Camp to provide water for a GIANT slip and slide. The kids were playin' with a "toy hose" and it got away from one of the kids and my 13 yr. tried to grab it and took a blast of water from a stream nozzle @ 5'. I guess the pump was whindin' pretty good. the best thing is the Doc' anticipates a full recovery.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> Another local fire crew(friends of ours)took their type '6' to the ####ey lake Bible Camp to provide water for a GIANT slip and slide. The kids were playin' with a "toy hose" and it got away from one of the kids and my 13 yr. tried to grab it and took a blast of water from a stream nozzle @ 5'. I guess the pump was whindin' pretty good. the best thing is the Doc' anticipates a full recovery.



owch, hes a brave little guy to try. I know that had to hurt, glad he will be ok.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> owch, hes a brave little guy to try. I know that had to hurt, glad he will be ok.



He is tough as nails for his age:lifter: he has got his own fallin' ax and belt. I let him help me when safety warrants. He was sittin on my lap while i skidded w/ 518 bob-tail at 18 mo. old. not every day of course but he will be able to prove his exp. to the friggin gov't if he ever needs to.:hmm3grin2orange: he ain't all that little. 5'1" and 130 lbs. and he ain't fat!:msp_wink:


----------



## dooby

it's 90 deg. in the open here and no promise of rain in at least 10 days. Grass hoppers are every were. need some more chickens.


----------



## slowp

Let me simplify a bit. The falling certification process should in no way be confused with production falling. The whole intent is to try to get folks to do things safely and go home in one piece. If you want to be a production faller, by all means, go find a good faller to learn from, but it sounds like you already are a faller. The FS is interested in safety and not speed. I have not gone through it, I only wanted to buck blowdowns out of my way. I have worked with the FS fallers and there is quite a process to go through just to make sure all people are out of the way. 

I realize their fallers are not all great and wonderful. We've got a couple who are, here. But, they've been at it a while. The C faller went through the system and also learned from a local guy who works with the FS as a falling certification consultant and is one of the best, local old growth fallers in our area. He was hurt in a car accident and doesn't fall full time now, but does do the hazard trees that the FS fallers don't want to mess with. 

You are not alone. A very good local production faller, who is on my "safe to be near" list, wanted to volunteer and cut down hazard trees along his daughter's school bus route. He was told he had to go through certification and could only be a B faller at most. He gave up. Then they worked out a deal where he could be a contractor and he cut at the rate of $4 a tree. I got in trouble over it, because we had only done a quick drive by. Once you get out and walk, you find a heck of a lot of hazard trees, and he ended up making close to his day wages. I helped pack gear for him and had to listen to criticism of the certification program frequently. 

Think two worlds. FS falling and production falling. They are different beasts.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> it's 90 deg. in the open here and no promise of rain in at least 10 days. Grass hoppers are every were. need some more chickens.



99 in the shade. and you all can have any rain that comes this way. 8 inches last Friday, we had enuff.


----------



## Trx250r180

um 63 ...............:msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> um 63 ...............:msp_wink:



nice place, good weather but no oak.:msp_scared:


----------



## dooby

slowp said:


> Let me simplify a bit. The falling certification process should in no way be confused with production falling. The whole intent is to try to get folks to do things safely and go home in one piece. If you want to be a production faller, by all means, go find a good faller to learn from, but it sounds like you already are a faller. The FS is interested in safety and not speed. I have not gone through it, I only wanted to buck blowdowns out of my way. I have worked with the FS fallers and there is quite a process to go through just to make sure all people are out of the way.
> 
> I realize their fallers are not all great and wonderful. We've got a couple who are, here. But, they've been at it a while. The C faller went through the system and also learned from a local guy who works with the FS as a falling certification consultant and is one of the best, local old growth fallers in our area. He was hurt in a car accident and doesn't fall full time now, but does do the hazard trees that the FS fallers don't want to mess with.
> 
> You are not alone. A very good local production faller, who is on my "safe to be near" list, wanted to volunteer and cut down hazard trees along his daughter's school bus route. He was told he had to go through certification and could only be a B faller at most. He gave up. Then they worked out a deal where he could be a contractor and he cut at the rate of $4 a tree. I got in trouble over it, because we had only done a quick drive by. Once you get out and walk, you find a heck of a lot of hazard trees, and he ended up making close to his day wages. I helped pack gear for him and had to listen to criticism of the certification program frequently.
> 
> Think two worlds. FS falling and production falling. They are different beasts.



I ain't bitin' other than to say this- I fall the same way-same style- same everything fire or not (less the speed i am required to keep cause you are only as fast as the slowest :censored: on the crew... but he or she has an equal right to be there, too.) I have been ? about my stumps, back-cut height, swinging trees,etc., etc.. my answer is always the same but its along the lines of"you needed me, now i'm here, and you have the nerve to complain". Some one else used a quote on this the other day pertaining to const. or something, less some english it is as close to polite as i can get it for you. There are fires all over that Pro(duction)Loggers can or coulda put out w/ a D8, a coupla fallers(pro) and a decent con-crew. Now we got all sorts a problems in the U.S.......:deadhorse:


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> nice place, good weather but no oak.:msp_scared:



i know ,no oaks...............just these


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> 99 in the shade. and you all can have any rain that comes this way. 8 inches last Friday, we had enuff.


it's ya'll-Just saying bro-:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

Trx250r180 said:


> i know ,no oaks...............just these



I get the tree on the right... after the bed is made from the itzzy ones..


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> i know ,no oaks...............just these



I could handle that instead.:msp_biggrin: bet ya can't cut those ones tho.


----------



## Trx250r180

these would be a rush to drop






these trees are about 25-30 min drive from here


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> I could handle that instead.:msp_biggrin: bet ya can't cut those ones tho.



Nope- that's cause its in a park or near an ancient burial ground or Hoffa's body or some.......otstir:


----------



## Trx250r180

they are in olympic natl park ,prob be in fed prison if cut them :msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

dam, they long. that's how ya guys get that big feet per acre. they got what 7-8 logs? more?


----------



## dooby

Trx250r180 said:


> these would be a rush to drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these trees are about 25-30 min drive from here



Thanks to you my bucket list is now bigger!:chainsawguy:


----------



## dooby

JJJJJUUUUUUIIIIICCCCEEEEE Patch


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> they are in olympic natl park ,prob be in fed prison if cut them :msp_wink:



well' they die someday or burn. shame. I guess there no young ones comeing up with that canopy.


----------



## Trx250r180

there's still some jobs out west with big timber on them ,i see log trucks on way to work sometimes 6 logs making the whole load ,once in a while see 3 logs to a load ,no 20 inch bars cuttin those ones :msp_wink:


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 305098
This was this afternoon about 4:30......


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> there's still some jobs out west with big timber on them ,i see log trucks on way to work sometimes 6 logs making the whole load ,once in a while see 3 logs to a load ,no 20 inch bars cuttin those ones :msp_wink:



I cut a 5 count load last year....5whole trees tho :hmm3grin2orange: 20 will cut a 40..if ya got to.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> View attachment 305098
> This was this afternoon about 4:30......



they can say what they want, I ain't never got used to it.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> dam, they long. that's how ya guys get that big feet per acre. they got what 7-8 logs? more?



4 maybe 5 logs to a stick... if they didn't get dropped and broken... long logs remember...36-40'. That would also be right around 5 trees to a log load, maybe less... hard to say from a picture.


----------



## treeslayer2003

how do ya cruise out there? doyle standing is standard over here. [16']


----------



## jrcat

I wanted to strangle my ex boss/boss for getting me down to this furnace of a state. The ground beneath my feet was wet from me sweating. And then a tree service brought in a load of crap that was just chuck full of metal. So I tried to trim some of it out and hit a flag pole holder.....broke 4 teeth off a brand new fresh outta the box loop of skip chain..... But I discovered that sweet gum cuts like butter with full comp  The Pete decided to have an electronic fit of convulsions early this morning. So I just ran the chipper , bucked up some tree length stuff to make it easier to handle and tried to stay out of the sun.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep gum cuts easy. machines don't like hot either


----------



## northmanlogging

So here it is, and here it is in action...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> So here it is, and here it is in action...



well, what do ya think? new?


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> how do ya cruise out there? doyle standing is standard over here. [16']



Scribner, and dead reckoning... take a guestimate on the height and taper, use one of them clinometer thingys if you got one...

To be honest its all guess and by golly for me...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Scribner, and dead reckoning... take a guestimate on the height and taper, use one of them clinometer thingys if you got one...
> 
> To be honest its all guess and by golly for me...



would ya believe I come closer guesstemating than with doyle? I don't think they modeled it for big mature timber with no taper. works better on mid size timber imo. or it to bennifit big mills, but can't be off that much when bidding on nice stuff. every body wants that ya know.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, what do ya think? new?



I think oregon chains suck... and did a muf mod as soon as I got home... should be a little more snappy now, or at least noisier:msp_w00t:. Converted the craptastic chain to chisel, I'll have to see how she cuts in big wood tomorrow morning, got a couple pumpkins to dump.

Compared to the 461 its a dog, but its got enough torque to pull a 42" bar and that's why I got it. The 461 will hold its own with the 32 on there but I can shut it down if I pull to hard... the 066 is slow but it will keep cutting.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I think oregon chains suck... and did a muf mod as soon as I got home... should be a little more snappy now, or at least noisier:msp_w00t:. Converted the craptastic chain to chisel, I'll have to see how she cuts in big wood tomorrow morning, got a couple pumpkins to dump.
> 
> Compared to the 461 its a dog, but its got enough torque to pull a 42" bar and that's why I got it. The 461 will hold its own with the 32 on there but I can shut it down if I pull to hard... the 066 is slow but it will keep cutting.



yea, that's my thoughts to. i'd rather use the 461 really. I been thinkin to send off the 660 n see how that works out.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> I think oregon chains suck... and did a muf mod as soon as I got home... should be a little more snappy now, or at least noisier:msp_w00t:. Converted the craptastic chain to chisel, I'll have to see how she cuts in big wood tomorrow morning, got a couple pumpkins to dump.
> 
> Compared to the 461 its a dog, but its got enough torque to pull a 42" bar and that's why I got it. The 461 will hold its own with the 32 on there but I can shut it down if I pull to hard... the 066 is slow but it will keep cutting.



i feel that way on the 461 too ,seems to sound angrier than the 660 cutting ,both mine randy ported ,660 may have little more tourque leaning on it ,to me its not worth packing the extra weight


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> i feel that way on the 461 too ,seems to sound angrier than the 660 cutting ,both mine randy ported ,660 may have little more tourque leaning on it ,to me its not worth packing the extra weight



i'm fixin to find out what he can do with a 660. really I allways thought it was a turd. really expected it to be more.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> I think oregon chains suck... and did a muf mod as soon as I got home... should be a little more snappy now, or at least noisier:msp_w00t:. Converted the craptastic chain to chisel, I'll have to see how she cuts in big wood tomorrow morning, got a couple pumpkins to dump.
> 
> Compared to the 461 its a dog, but its got enough torque to pull a 42" bar and that's why I got it. The 461 will hold its own with the 32 on there but I can shut it down if I pull to hard... the 066 is slow but it will keep cutting.



Make a pumpkin carving video


----------



## bustedup

hey guys how's y'all???


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey busted. ya said ya cut the other day, logging?


----------



## bustedup

Clear cut bro........I dunno what they doing with it ......don't care either lol.....just laid them out.......guess I got the call cause it was a long walk in and dudes here lazy sods lol


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm fixin to find out what he can do with a 660. really I allways thought it was a turd. really expected it to be more.



randy tested my 660 against a 461 he did ,they were about neck and neck ,461 like 1 sec faster ,but he said could lean on the 660 more without a bog ,there's a thread somewhere with vid 

[video=youtube;-jFHJxl-p4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-jFHJxl-p4U#t=0s[/video]


----------



## treeslayer2003

it's funny I never thought of it as logging place lol. these cats headed to the ocean prolly think the same here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> randy tested my 660 against a 461 he did ,they were about neck and neck ,461 like 1 sec faster ,but he said could lean on the 660 more without a bog ,there's a thread somewhere with vid
> 
> [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-jFHJxl-p4U[/video]
> 
> [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h3CMXwcW_lk[/video]



ya mean both were ported?


----------



## Trx250r180

[video=youtube;h3CMXwcW_lk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h3CMXwcW_lk#t=0s[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya mean both were ported?



yes


----------



## mdavlee

Embedded forbyou. The link didn't work for me.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/h3CMXwcW_lk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/-jFHJxl-p4U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep gum cuts easy. machines don't like hot either



The truck was running 200 to 205 degrees on grades...


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Make a pumpkin carving video



I have trouble with video... can't get them off my phone... I've tried to take a few of some of the ceders I fell recently, one all I got was a still of a stihl next to a blurry finger and what looks like a tree? the other shows me starting the undercut, and then my phone takes a header off the stump and shuts itself off... I do have one on the phone that turned out ok other then I'm more klutsy than ussual... was taken the morning after I got out of the ER and was running about a quart low...just can't get the phone to speak with the pooter, I think they hate each other... or me?


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> Embedded forbyou. The link didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i was having problems for some reason ,it finally took


----------



## treeslayer2003

really don't see much difference. bigger must have more torqe tho.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> it's funny I never thought of it as logging place lol. these cats headed to the ocean prolly think the same here.



Oh there a bit of timber cut ......Prob more up here than the rest of the UK.....most is cut by bunchers......there are a few skyline shows but they in the Western Highlands .....but nothing like the shows in the PNW ........the costs over here are getting very prohibitive and the hoops ya gotta jump thru ya wouldn't believe ........I only get calls for awkward/nasty stuff that the dudes can't or won't take on lol......It funny when ya see all the bravado and advice ......til it comes to falling them.......then there no one to be seen


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> The truck was running 200 to 205 degrees on grades...



spossed to get some relief sunday, I won't run my junk hard when it this hot. quit at 12-1. tear up to much to make money.


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> Oh there a bit of timber cut ......Prob more up here than the rest of the UK.....most is cut by bunchers......there are a few skyline shows but they in the Western Highlands .....but nothing like the shows in the PNW ........the costs over here are getting very prohibitive and the hoops ya gotta jump thru ya wouldn't believe ........I only get calls for awkward/nasty stuff that the dudes can't or won't take on lol......It funny when ya see all the bravado and advice ......til it comes to falling them.......then there no one to be seen



part of the joy of private work is having the HO say yeah I could do it but...
or the misguided advice... can be entertaining at times... or just down right annoying and dangerous


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> part of the joy of private work is having the HO say yeah I could do it but...
> or the misguided advice... can be entertaining at times... or just down right annoying and dangerous



ain't that the truth lol..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Oh there a bit of timber cut ......Prob more up here than the rest of the UK.....most is cut by bunchers......there are a few skyline shows but they in the Western Highlands .....but nothing like the shows in the PNW ........the costs over here are getting very prohibitive and the hoops ya gotta jump thru ya wouldn't believe ........I only get calls for awkward/nasty stuff that the dudes can't or won't take on lol......It funny when ya see all the bravado and advice ......til it comes to falling them.......then there no one to be seen



that so true. subbed a guy that cut in Montana [allegedly] he never did cut the biggest or problem trees. I had to do it. can't leave 1000 dollar trees


----------



## treeslayer2003

gotta go be back later


----------



## dooby

were is "roberte- dang guys i am fallin' asleep here. :tire:


----------



## mdavlee

I'm sort of here. Going back and forth between trying to get a bite to eat and taking care of the 4 month old. Got most of the saws ready for tomorrow.


----------



## bustedup

Gologit......that vid ya posted .......It easy to see that dude been a faller for a wee while and juss gets the job done


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> I'm sort of here. Going back and forth between trying to get a bite to eat and taking care of the 4 month old. Got most of the saws ready for tomorrow.



Glad I'm past the stage of having 4 month olds around lol.............got grand kids but good thing is can give em back lol...............


----------



## jrcat

Im goin home tomorrow .... Chipped , and trucked 792 ton for the week.. good enough. The dirty souf was fun and all... but I want to go HOME and stay there.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Im goin home tomorrow .... Chipped , and trucked 792 ton for the week.. good enough. The dirty souf was fun and all... but I want to go HOME and stay there.



safe home bro .......the South juss ain't for ya lol


----------



## dooby

and i miss vids from Dolph,Arkansas.


----------



## bustedup

So NM ya got the 660 then lol.........good saw bro ........


----------



## jrcat

I never thought of myself as having an accent ...... But apparently I do... I just thought it was accent neutral lol. The souferners say they have a hard time understanding what I say :msp_unsure: Oh well... I'll go say my good byes to the chipper..sob cry sob.... thank god (ifin there is such a thing) Im goin home tomorrow.....


----------



## jrcat

Im out guys ...catch y'all later


----------



## dooby

:hmm3grin2orange:


jrcat said:


> I never thought of myself as having an accent ...... But apparently I do... I just thought it was accent neutral lol. The souferners say they have a hard time understanding what I say :msp_unsure: Oh well... I'll go say my good byes to the chipper..sob cry sob.... thank god (ifin there is such a thing) Im goin home tomorrow.....



There is not a tomorrow for sure and IMHO there is a God. IT just ain't me......:msp_wink:not that I'd ever want the job I can't even make it through a gov't saw class fer cryin' out loud.


----------



## slowp

I always like to see a tidy falling job. This was one of those. The picture doesn't do it justice. 


View attachment 305120


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I never thought of myself as having an accent ...... But apparently I do... I just thought it was accent neutral lol. The souferners say they have a hard time understanding what I say :msp_unsure: Oh well... I'll go say my good byes to the chipper..sob cry sob.... thank god (ifin there is such a thing) Im goin home tomorrow.....



ya got a slight one, so do I but it's ok bro. we all in this together.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dooby said:


> and i miss vids from Dolph,Arkansas.



so do I man, so do i.


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 305138
View attachment 305139
View attachment 305140
View attachment 305141
View attachment 305142
Just some pics of the beast. Somewhat impressive. Yeah yeah I know its just a chipper and saws are more interesting and whatnot. I was more or less married to 3 of these things for 2 and half years, and still helping with this one. I wont go all geeky I promise...


----------



## Gologit

bustedup said:


> Gologit......that vid ya posted .......It easy to see that dude been a faller for a wee while and juss gets the job done



Yup. The good ones always make it look easy.


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 305144
This has been the bane of my existence since I have been down here, and the problem is still not resolved (which makes it not my problem once I leave here tomorrow). The knives are sharpened at different angles.. which is no good... And they are babbited at different heights, which is also no good. When dealing with tight tolerances (0.050) between the knives and whats called the anvil..... height differences between the knives can make things go *****BANG**** and lots of metal bits all over the place..... Sorry I'll shut up now....


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I always like to see a tidy falling job. This was one of those. The picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305120



Nicely done. When you have a gentle slope and long ground sometimes you can lay 'em out like that.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> part of the joy of private work is having the HO say yeah I could do it but...
> or the misguided advice... can be entertaining at times... or just down right annoying and dangerous



Annoying and dangerous are both my middle names!:spiderman:


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> randy tested my 660 against a 461 he did ,they were about neck and neck ,461 like 1 sec faster ,but he said could lean on the 660 more without a bog ,there's a thread somewhere with vid
> 
> [video=youtube;-jFHJxl-p4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-jFHJxl-p4U#t=0s[/video]



I'd run that one just for the sound That looks beastly strong


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Nicely done. When you have a gentle slope and long ground sometimes you can lay 'em out like that.




It was good that it was neatly done and on fairly flat ground. It was part of the sale where the court decided on the logging system, and judges don't understand such things as lift and roman nosed ground. It had to be skyline logged. One day I noticed that there seemed to be a lot of tree scarring going on--the rigging crew had changed over due to jail time and attrition. THEY claimed it was the fallers who were scarring up the leave trees. I knew better but had to put on the appearance of checking it out so I had to wander out and about in the brush. Having it done so neatly just made the wallowing a bit easier to do. 

Then I went back to the boss and had a talk...things got better on the yarding end.


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> I'd run that one just for the sound That looks beastly strong



the stuff i cut ,the fiber's aren't as hard as that stuff ,doug fir and cedar and alder mostly , the saw doesn't bog down as bad like that hard stuff Randy was cutting on ,he ported that 660 for tourque for milling ,so some rpm may have been sacrificed for pull,if you tell your builder how you are going to use your saw ,they can adjust the power in the timing #'s to do different things ,not all ported saws run the same when done


----------



## dooby

slowp said:


> I always like to see a tidy falling job. This was one of those. The picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305120



You can tell this is a very decent job, well enough though. Not hardly any top limbs from the leave trees from what my eye can see. :msp_thumbup:

I mean I bet the "new canopy" is in very good shape.


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> spossed to get some relief sunday, I won't run my junk hard when it this hot. quit at 12-1. tear up to much to make money.



Thursday it was so hot in Valdez that the chipper ( Brush Bandit 200+ ) shut itself down. . 
But it like me pretty well Max out by the time it hits 80° .


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> the stuff i cut ,the fiber's aren't as hard as that stuff ,doug fir and cedar and alder mostly , the saw doesn't bog down as bad like that hard stuff Randy was cutting on ,he ported that 660 for tourque for milling ,so some rpm may have been sacrificed for pull,if you tell your builder how you are going to use your saw ,they can adjust the power in the timing #'s to do different things ,not all ported saws run the same when done



I know about as much about 2-strokes as I know about falling. I just asked Randy to make me a 394 I'd never have to apologize for, and it feels like he did


----------



## mdavlee

I put this video in the falling pics thread also but here you go. I put down 2 beech and 2 poplars this morning. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/av6CbLs94J0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> I know about as much about 2-strokes as I know about falling. I just asked Randy to make me a 394 I'd never have to apologize for, and it feels like he did




have Randy build you a hot 75cc saw sometime ,little easier to throw around for falling ,i use my 044 most of the time even though the 461 has more power ,just more nimble when limbing or bucking overhead


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> I put this video in the falling pics thread also but here you go. I put down 2 beech and 2 poplars this morning.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/av6CbLs94J0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



nicely done. poplar is one of the easy wood that I cut, can make um do bout any thing. you might as well just go be a logger n quit metal work. ya prolly make less tho.


----------



## northmanlogging

That 066 felt better this morning, after poking some holes in the exhaust and loosing some weight from infront of the carb.

Any body have any idea what them goofy plastic deals do? other then restrict airflow and get lost?


----------



## mdavlee

It's a piece to keep carb spit back from soaking the filter.


----------



## northmanlogging

mdavlee said:


> It's a piece to keep carb spit back from soaking the filter.



??? yeah so what?:msp_wink: all the ones I've found have been lost and the saws don't seem to be bothered in fact they told me that that little piece of plastic was like a jealous ex gurl friend, always holding them back...


----------



## mdavlee

Haha  I don't think it makes much difference either way. I do know if you leave the filter cover off and just run the filter it won't plug up as quick.


----------



## northmanlogging

I've often wondered about that... seems like the cold air (summer) side is located in a funny spot, but I also figure that the cover is there to keep gorillas like me from stuffing sticks and axes through the filter...


----------



## bustedup

anyone around???


----------



## mdavlee

I'm in and out. It's rained here off and on all day so I haven't gotten any work done. Just been inside messing around grinding a few chains.


----------



## dooby

It's 95 and just a slight breeze in N.W. Mt.. I cannot get over how fast the human child can heal. my son's eye injury is almost completely gone. It's still sense. to light.,but to be ezpected. 

mdavlee- that was some pretty nice fallin' around them lines and that house/deck and .... GOOD JOB:msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406

mdavlee said:


> I put this video in the falling pics thread also but here you go. I put down 2 beech and 2 poplars this morning.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/av6CbLs94J0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Pffft. . . Needs more cowbell!



Good job Mike!


----------



## northmanlogging

gees you guys all get lives or something... feels like being the only regular at dive bar...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> gees you guys all get lives or something... feels like being the only regular at dive bar...



had a life lol.......to old now to raise hell .......easier and cheaper to type lol


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm all sore and stuff, and now I get to go shopping with the wifey... 

catch you all in a few...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> I'm all sore and stuff, and now I get to go shopping with the wifey...
> 
> catch you all in a few...



keep ya hand on ya back pocket bro lol


----------



## northmanlogging

Should just be groceries today... got her a bunch of dresses on saturday... I should be safe for a few weeks:msp_unsure:


----------



## bustedup

I falled a snag today ........I shoulda done a vid to show husk one blowing out as this sob did lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

that dead rotten stuff is a pain and tricky, I hate doin it.


----------



## bustedup

This sob was prob my fault in part was trying to swing it of a fence line ........I should know better really......should have rigged it but was lazy so paid the price ........it missed the fence how I dunno as it totally blew out


----------



## treeslayer2003

if ya not hurt it went ok. we take a chance with that stuff, you knew what to do that why it missed the fence. it make ya pucker tho.


----------



## bustedup

lol wasn't big enuff for a full pukker but did make me do the fallers jig lol ......oh and cuss ........profusely


----------



## treeslayer2003

I hate little trees. any time I came close to getting it, was a little whippy stick. much rather fool with 24" +.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I hate little trees. any time I came close to getting it, was a little whippy stick. much rather fool with 24" +.



I get ya there lol........but I guess got my wake up call ......oh and exercise too lol


----------



## 1270d

Said I'd post a couple of chains.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I got woke up this time last year. slamed down n woke up. was it randy said he run from um all? well I didn't 1 time and should have. run from um all, ya don't see every thing.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I got woke up this time last year. slamed down n woke up. was it randy said he run from um all? well I didn't 1 time and should have. run from um all, ya don't see every thing.



Oh the safest thing and the best thing is to not be there when it falls lol........however as we know quite a few of us stay in there for reasons .......maybe not sane ones lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Said I'd post a couple of chains.



hand filed?


----------



## 1270d

Grinder. Never have tried goofy filing. Just bring five or six chains that should cover even a bad day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Oh the safest thing and the best thing is to not be there when it falls lol........however as we know quite a few of us stay in there for reasons .......maybe not sane ones lol



I stay longer than most, for log value and that how I was taught. big limb got me, shoulda moved further back.


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270, what ya cutting? n what with? curios


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I stay longer than most, for log value and that how I was taught. big limb got me, shoulda moved further back.



guess it is really log value why folks stay in longer ........husk that don't mean you do too lol.......joking bro ....well am and am not lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> guess it is really log value why folks stay in longer ........husk that don't mean you do too lol.......joking bro ....well am and am not lol



really that is a good point. not being rude but the casual cutter really has no need of some of the methods we use to save out timber.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> really that is a good point. not being rude but the casual cutter really has no need of some of the methods we use to save out timber.



No your right there if ya ain't cutting for grade etc then ya do it by the book and get the hell outta dodge when it starts moving and commits .........no need to chase the hinge etc........


----------



## 1270d

treeslayer2003 said:


> 1270, what ya cutting? n what with? curios



Hardwood mix. Silver, red maple, red oak beech black cherry. White pine. 385/390's. Cut a lot of wood but most of it is from the harvester seat. Only hand cut larger (30" plus) or heavily limbed stuff. Also steep slopes but we don't have much terrain around here that can't be done mechanically. Basically a sport faller now but piece cut before.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> No your right there if ya ain't cutting for grade etc then ya do it by the book and get the hell outta dodge when it starts moving and commits .........no need to chase the hinge etc........



that's the thing, anyone could read this n think to try things they shouldn't. if ya not a logger ya can't cut like one. expieriance has no substitute.


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Hardwood mix. Silver, red maple, red oak beech black cherry. White pine. 385/390's. Cut a lot of wood but most of it is from the harvester seat. Only hand cut larger (30" plus) or heavily limbed stuff. Also steep slopes but we don't have much terrain around here that can't be done mechanically. Basically a sport faller now but piece cut before.



you must be using a bar saw? I have a bell, it will cut 30 with multible cuts but I prefer to hand fall most over 24.


----------



## 1270d

Yes bar saw. H480 on a six wheel johnny. 

Thirty inch is about max. I can grip about thirty and a half. The beech in the pic was 29 if I remember correctly


----------



## treeslayer2003

that's the prob with the bell, can't really grip the bigger trees. I can cut um but butt log not pretty and chance bending the bar. love to see more of yer show, don't be a stranger.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello Texans


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> guess it is really log value why folks stay in longer ........husk that don't mean you do too lol.......joking bro ....well am and am not lol





treeslayer2003 said:


> really that is a good point. not being rude but the casual cutter really has no need of some of the methods we use to save out timber.





bustedup said:


> No your right there if ya ain't cutting for grade etc then ya do it by the book and get the hell outta dodge when it starts moving and commits .........no need to chase the hinge etc........



You guys are one rude bunch of school marms!:msp_biggrin: Trust me, not only am I running, but usually screaming like a six year old girl. I agree with TS, stuff just seems to usually happen slower with the bigger ones. I've cut thru the hinge on a few 10-12 inchers with fence repairing consequences.

I'm happier wedging them over if they are scary, seems to slow down stuff even more.

Oh and on that snag I did, only an old school marm attachment was rotten. There was at least 30 inches of pretty solid oak at the hinge. 

You guys are exactly right, dangerous info here for newbies. When Bitz is talking about jacking over big trees, I'm thinking that'd be cool to watch, and maybe some view it as a how to manual for amateurs, but I'm the least experienced here, and I for the most part know better


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> You guys are one rude bunch of school marms!:msp_biggrin: Trust me, not only am I running, but usually screaming like a six year old girl. I agree with TS, stuff just seems to usually happen slower with the bigger ones. I've cut thru the hinge on a few 10-12 inchers with fence repairing consequences.
> 
> I'm happier wedging them over if they are scary, seems to slow down stuff even more.
> 
> Oh and on that snag I did, only an old school marm attachment was rotten. There was at least 30 inches of pretty solid oak at the hinge.
> 
> You guys are exactly right, dangerous info here for newbies. When Bitz is talking about jacking over big trees, I'm thinking that'd be cool to watch, and maybe some view it as a how to manual for amateurs, but I'm the least experienced here, and I for the most part know better



Just cause I don't post, doesn't mean I'm not here... Therefore you are not the least experienced person here 

I'm getting the new to me 394 ready for tomorrow.. Should be fun, especially with a 28"er and a few loop of RS and JGX.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Embedded forbyou. The link didn't work for me.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/h3CMXwcW_lk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/-jFHJxl-p4U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I'm giving the nod to the 660, if for no other reason the torque .:greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh there a bit of timber cut ......Prob more up here than the rest of the UK.....most is cut by bunchers......there are a few skyline shows but they in the Western Highlands .....but nothing like the shows in the PNW ........the costs over here are getting very prohibitive and the hoops ya gotta jump thru ya wouldn't believe ........I only get calls for awkward/nasty stuff that the dudes can't or won't take on lol......It funny when ya see all the bravado and advice ......til it comes to falling them.......then there no one to be seen


 
Ahhh yes, second guessing and you shoulda, I woulda. 
It's the way of the world.


----------



## madhatte

HuskStihl said:


> stuff just seems to usually happen slower with the bigger ones.



Try telling that to the USFS trainer types! They want you to start on dinky stuff and work up. If I ran this zoo, I'd have everybody start on 24"-30" trees, work DOWN to 10"-16" trees, and finally learn how to cut 48"+ trees. That way you would learn how stuff moves (simple), then how stuff moves (fast) and end up with how stuff moves (expensive). 

'Course, I'm just a forester. What do I know?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> were is "roberte- dang guys i am fallin' asleep here. :tire:



Careful of what you ask for, I just may f:censored: answer you, my friend . :jester:
How you all been.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> There is not a tomorrow for sure and IMHO there is a God. IT just ain't me......:msp_wink:not that I'd ever want the job I can't even make it through a gov't saw class fer cryin' out loud.



Dude, you can make it thru the saw class, you might have to park a skidder on your tongue....


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I'd run that one just for the sound That looks beastly strong



It is husk, give it a whirl sometime :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

madhatte said:


> Try telling that to the USFS trainer types! They want you to start on dinky stuff and work up. If I ran this zoo, I'd have everybody start on 24"-30" trees, work DOWN to 10"-16" trees, and finally learn how to cut 48"+ trees. That way you would learn how stuff moves (simple), then how stuff moves (fast) and end up with how stuff moves (expensive).
> 
> 'Course, I'm just a forester. What do I know?



This totally makes sense to me, the middle weights give you time to correct your errors and room to make a fix if you need to. Plus the lines are bigger allowing you to aim a little better, think the difference between a pistol and rifle barrel...

the little stuff a person can barely get the bar buried before you have to stop and check, by then it could be to far gone to make a difference. 

On the really big whoppers... best leave them for when ya got a little trigger time done, and are at least comfortable behind the saw and understand things like escape paths, and running pell mell through the underbrush, not to mention things like following a lay and dodging stumps, or laying down all the whittle stuff to make a nice mattress for the matriarch to have a final snooze on...

Wait a minute did I just agree with a forester... I must be drunk...:msp_unsure:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> have Randy build you a hot 75cc saw sometime ,little easier to throw around for falling ,i use my 044 most of the time even though the 461 has more power ,just more nimble when limbing or bucking overhead



I tend to agree, the 440 is good for falling. I like it for dropping the trash and smaller so I can layout bigger stuff on top.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I'm all sore and stuff, and now I get to go shopping with the wifey...
> 
> catch you all in a few...



Now its your turn to apply a "hand brake"otstir:


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> wait a minute did i just agree with a forester... I must be drunk...:msp_unsure:



zing!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that dead rotten stuff is a pain and tricky, I hate doin it.



Just the opposite , that stuff never bothered me, but I'm not normal.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh the safest thing and the best thing is to not be there when it falls lol........however as we know quite a few of us stay in there for reasons .......maybe not sane ones lol



Guilty as charged. Not sane and stay in the hole a little long.


----------



## treeslayer2003

:hmm3grin2orange: Roberts back


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Roberts back



thanks slayer, but i never "left" :kilt: you know how hard it is to drive and post smack talk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> have Randy build you a hot 75cc saw sometime ,little easier to throw around for falling ,i use my 044 most of the time even though the 461 has more power ,just more nimble when limbing or bucking overhead



Missed this the first time, and agree completely. If I wasn't still drunk from the ridiculous torque and power of the 394 the 385 would be getting most of the use. It is overall a much better saw than the 394, but not for stumping. I don't see myself adding any new saws for a while. Would a tight, high RMP V-6 be perfect for what I need? Sure, but the blown 383 makes me much happier:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Just something to watch...and maybe learn from. You guys were wondering about back-barring and matching cuts? This guy is pretty good.
> 
> [video=youtube;e2uVPp6mg74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2uVPp6mg74[/video]



and what was dude rolling with, 044/440. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bustedup

Evening folks


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Evening folks



whats up busted, morning sir:kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> whats up busted, morning sir:kilt:



Morning lol..........it's 11pm here lol .....I'm good tired but good ........how's ya self???


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> and what was dude rolling with, 044/440. :greenchainsaw:



i was cutting through a fir stump yesterday with an early 044 like that guy had ,almost popped my phone out to video for the east coast guys ,32 inch bar buried pulling real good rpm's ,no porting done ,just early muffler and dual port cover ,a fresh good chain really helps too :msp_wink: if i don't take the rakers down a lot,i can dog that 044 in and reef on the handle pretty good


----------



## JakeG

I learned a lot today... *I mean a WHOLE LOT.*

1.) Don't misjudge the lean.
2.) Don't knock your glasses off in the woods if your are almost legally blind.
3.) Don't leave your new saw in the woods overnight.
4.) Don't leave your cam corder in the woods overnight.
5.) Don't fall down in the swampy woods if you are being chased.
6.) Don't make your truck keys inaccessible when wearing chaps.
7.) Don't leave your spare glasses at home, leaving yourself unable to drive.

And finally..........


8.) DO STOP CUTTING if you smell honey.

You're welcome,
Jake


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Morning lol..........it's 11pm here lol .....I'm good tired but good ........how's ya self???



i never know if its morning or a week from tuesday over there in yee old scotland there :coffee:


----------



## Metals406

JakeG said:


> I learned a lot today... *I mean a WHOLE LOT.*
> 
> 1.) Don't misjudge the lean.
> 2.) Don't knock your glasses off in the woods if your are almost legally blind.
> 3.) Don't leave your new saw in the woods overnight.
> 4.) Don't leave your cam corder in the woods overnight.
> 5.) Don't fall down in the swampy woods if you are being chased.
> 6.) Don't make your truck keys inaccessible when wearing chaps.
> 7.) Don't leave your spare glasses at home, leaving yourself unable to drive.
> 
> And finally..........
> 
> 
> 8.) DO STOP CUTTING if you smell honey.
> 
> You're welcome,
> Jake



Texas has Africanized too. . . Mean son's ah beeches. :msp_scared:

They do make more honey than European though. :drool:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I learned a lot today... *I mean a WHOLE LOT.*
> 
> 1.) Don't misjudge the lean.
> 2.) Don't knock your glasses off in the woods if your are almost legally blind.
> 3.) Don't leave your new saw in the woods overnight.
> 4.) Don't leave your cam corder in the woods overnight.
> 5.) Don't fall down in the swampy woods if you are being chased.
> 6.) Don't make your truck keys inaccessible when wearing chaps.
> 7.) Don't leave your spare glasses at home, leaving yourself unable to drive.
> 
> And finally..........
> 
> 
> 8.) DO STOP CUTTING if you smell honey.
> 
> You're welcome,
> Jake



sounds like someone ran into a "buzzsaw" today. dude that crap stings.
Maybe the honey will make your saw sweet now.

its usually the yellow jackets i find


----------



## Trx250r180

just pull the orange screwdriver out of your pocket and richen the saw 1/2 a turn ,the smoke will keep them away from you :msp_wink:


----------



## JakeG

Metals406 said:


> Texas has Africanized too. . . Mean son's ah beeches. :msp_scared:
> 
> They do make more honey than European though. :drool:



I'll get a better look at em tomorrow. I'm hoping my bug fogger is able to keep them calm enough to retrieve my gear. Maybe I can bring home a specimen to see which bee they are.



roberte said:


> sounds like someone ran into a "buzzsaw" today. dude that crap stings.
> Maybe the honey will make your saw sweet now.
> 
> its usually the yellow jackets i find



That sucks roberte.. This is definitely a first for me.

I really thought they were wasps. (I also thought of the movie "My Girl".) Anyway I finally got myself INTO the truck and the bees OUT. I made my little pile of stingers, pulled mostly from my neck, face and skull, there were less than 20 which was a surprise to me. Some time after tossing the pile of stingers out the window I realized I had smelled honey. Light bulb went off immediately. Bees.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I'll get a better look at em tomorrow. I'm hoping my bug fogger is able to keep them calm enough to retrieve my gear. Maybe I can bring home a specimen to see which bee they are.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks roberte.. This is definitely a first for me.
> 
> I really thought they were wasps. (I also thought of the movie "My Girl".) Anyway I finally got myself INTO the truck and the bees OUT. I made my little pile of stingers, pulled mostly from my neck, face and skull, there were less than 20 which was a surprise to me. Some time after tossing the pile of stingers out the window I realized I had smelled honey. Light bulb went off immediately. Bees.



no it doesnt suck, it stings.....:jester:


----------



## treeslayer2003

ooohhhh, I feel for ya jake. honey bees here pretty docile, I cut a red oak last year full of um. topped loaded n hauled, no one got stung. like rob said, yellow jackets always get me. wait till dark, then go get ya stuff, they won't fly at night.


----------



## JakeG

Ha, ya it really does sting! ...still.

Hopefully the video camera still works tomorrow. I'm sure everyone will get a good laugh out of me facing a tree then all of sudden knocking my hard hat and glasses off, hootin-n-hollerin and runnin' like a school girl.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha ha well, ya ain't the only one ever done that. hurts like hell tho.


----------



## 1270d

This is the first bee tree I had ever come across. Or even heard of in our area for that matter. The little guys were frozen but there was some honey left for me. It was too sweet for me so I gave it away. Tree is a big tooth aspen


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> Ha, ya it really does sting! ...still.
> 
> Hopefully the video camera still works tomorrow. I'm sure everyone will get a good laugh out of me facing a tree then all of sudden knocking my hard hat and glasses off, hootin-n-hollerin and runnin' like a school girl.



Fell one a few weeks ago, Hel I got off easy... we did manage to kidnap all the bees they are currently living in the back yard.

sawed right through their little nest and nobody go stung, did get one stuck in my hair...

You are going to post a video right...opcorn:


----------



## JakeG

northmanlogging said:


> Fell one a few weeks ago, Hel I got off easy... we did manage to kidnap all the bees they are currently living in the back yard.
> 
> sawed right through their little nest and nobody go stung, did get one stuck in my hair...
> 
> You are going to post a video right...opcorn:



Lucky break!

If the video is in tact, it'll be posted


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey jake, I looked at ya pic again, there is a good chance when ya pull that pine the oak may come with it. jus so you are out of the way.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Ha, ya it really does sting! ...still.
> 
> Hopefully the video camera still works tomorrow. I'm sure everyone will get a good laugh out of me facing a tree then all of sudden knocking my hard hat and glasses off, hootin-n-hollerin and runnin' like a school girl.



well i'll be laughing with you not at you, it hurts like h:censored: 
your lucky you didnt get em up the pants leg as i have :terror:


----------



## roberte

hey jake,
if no one said it, welcome aboard, you might as well get some abuse that gets dished out in here :msp_biggrin:otstir:


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## paccity

thats better.:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity




----------



## roberte

Hey randymac, nice stump, nice driveby otstir:

Paccity too for that matter


----------



## 1270d

RandyMac said:


>



Any chance the guy on the left is named Kevin? Looks pretty familiar.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey jake, I looked at ya pic again, there is a good chance when ya pull that pine the oak may come with it. jus so you are out of the way.



Yes sir, I'll take that oak to the house for smoking wood. I'm down to 1/3 cord, so I could use a little restock. 



roberte said:


> well i'll be laughing with you not at you, it hurts like h:censored:
> your lucky you didnt get em up the pants leg as i have :terror:



Ha, I'm glad I cinched my pants to my boots. I can't imagine


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


>



Great pic Raghnal ........is that a husky 2101 ???


----------



## mdavlee

3120


----------



## Metals406

On the bee thing -- the North American mortality for bees is extremely high and shocking to say the least.

If you find some, like Jake did, please contact your nearest Apiary to gather them.

Without bees, we'd be screwed.


----------



## JakeG

Metals406 said:


> On the bee thing -- the North American mortality for bees is extremely high and shocking to say the least.
> 
> If you find some, like Jake did, please contact your nearest Apiary to gather them.
> 
> Without bees, we'd be screwed.



Thanks for the advice Metals, I'll have to do that since this is the 2nd bee hive (SO FAR) within a 2 acre radius.

I got the video uploaded :hmm3grin2orange:... http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/241026.htm


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> I learned a lot today... *I mean a WHOLE LOT.*
> 
> 1.) Don't misjudge the lean.
> 2.) Don't knock your glasses off in the woods if your are almost legally blind.
> 3.) Don't leave your new saw in the woods overnight.
> 4.) Don't leave your cam corder in the woods overnight.
> 5.) Don't fall down in the swampy woods if you are being chased.
> 6.) Don't make your truck keys inaccessible when wearing chaps.
> 7.) Don't leave your spare glasses at home, leaving yourself unable to drive.
> 
> And finally..........
> 
> 
> 8.) DO STOP CUTTING if you smell honey.
> 
> You're welcome,
> Jake



I got it early this summer on the dozer... hit a nest of ground bees. I ran out of gears in reverse and throttle lol. Only got stung twice. I remeber my old man cutting fire wood in a log pile, got it bad.... up his shirt and pants before he noticed what was going on.


----------



## HuskStihl

Yellow jacket got me on my right Achilles tendon yesterday when I tried to mow the back in crocs. Limping today. Dumb ass. Yellow jackets are total a-holes. You drive the tractor over their hole and they will follow you for 100 yards. But now I have a cab:msp_thumbup: Suck on that bees!


----------



## treeslayer2003

you got that right jon, they are the bain of my existence at certain times of year. it seems like they are planning to get me good, and frequently do. got to do sumthin, be back later.


----------



## HuskStihl

Tips for making videos that won't make me want to barf. You may not care, but here goes. Take your oil or gas can, prop your phone or camera up on top of it so it sees the face cut, move it to the back to see the back cut, upload to youtube and add the link here. No more of this "i work by myself so there is nobody to video me" crap:msp_biggrin: I really enjoy the vids and pics of people I know falling and bucking. I also like to see good saws run. I could watch Bitz' saw cutting hardwood on constant loop and never get bored, for example. I'd love to see Brian's 10mm 044 at work, and Graeme's 2101 in action. My wife says I only think about myself, and this is probably another example, but wtf (why the face?) vids are fun


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Tips for making videos that won't make me want to barf. You may not care, but here goes. Take your oil or gas can, prop your phone or camera up on top of it so it sees the face cut, move it to the back to see the back cut, upload to youtube and add the link here. No more of this "i work by myself so there is nobody to video me" crap:msp_biggrin: I really enjoy the vids and pics of people I know falling and bucking. I also like to see good saws run. I could watch Bitz' saw cutting hardwood on constant loop and never get bored, for example. I'd love to see Brian's 10mm 044 at work, and Graeme's 2101 in action. My wife says I only think about myself, and this is probably another example, but wtf (why the face?) vids are fun



well thats all well and good, but the POS 9000 sometimes has enough trouble making a call, let alone a video, however one of these days.....
gonna post a pic of what you all want to see. :mobile:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I prefer pics really. vids eat up our net time out here in the boonies. a lot of um jus won't load for me any ways.


----------



## jrcat

I don't think I could do the video thing. I'm camera shy period. A really long and uninteresting day here. Cutting off dozer pad bolts......about 200 of them so far. I have to get this done and get back to the woods


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I don't think I could do the video thing. I'm camera shy period. A really long and uninteresting day here. Cutting off dozer pad bolts......about 200 of them so far. I have to get this done and get back to the woods



ya torchin um? could ya ring um off with a big impact?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya torchin um? could ya ring um off with a big impact?



I tried. I can't keep the nuts from turning.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I tried. I can't keep the nuts from turning.



even with the gun on tighten? prolly so, some stuff jus a b####


----------



## treeslayer2003

jake, ya get yer tree down n get ya saw? I can't load ya vid, sorry bro.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> I got it early this summer on the dozer... hit a nest of ground bees. I ran out of gears in reverse and throttle lol. Only got stung twice. I remeber my old man cutting fire wood in a log pile, got it bad.... up his shirt and pants before he noticed what was going on.



:msp_scared:



HuskStihl said:


> Yellow jacket got me on my right Achilles tendon yesterday when I tried to mow the back in crocs. Limping today. Dumb ass. Yellow jackets are total a-holes. You drive the tractor over their hole and they will follow you for 100 yards. But now I have a cab:msp_thumbup: Suck on that bees!



I can't stand yellow jackets.. They were all over the place in central Texas. Having a full cab is fantastic. 



treeslayer2003 said:


> you got that right jon, they are the bain of my existence at certain times of year. it seems like they are planning to get me good, and frequently do. got to do sumthin, be back later.



Good lord.. I hope they stay off ya. I wish you luck bud


----------



## treeslayer2003

me to jake, ain't got on none yet this year. it a matter of time tho. as it gets dry they be back.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> even with the gun on tighten? prolly so, some stuff jus a b####



I've got one of those big inch guns .......never thought to try to break them off


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I've got one of those big inch guns .......never thought to try to break them off



I have found it faster, if ya got a strong gun n lots of air. I r inch drive n 175lb works good. it work you to tho.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have found it faster, if ya got a strong gun n lots of air. I r inch drive n 175lb works good. it work you to tho.



Can't be any worse than gas axing them off


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Can't be any worse than gas axing them off



hot wrench cures all tho.


----------



## jrcat

I'm off gents


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I'm off gents



nite cat


----------



## bustedup

hey guys........well got tempted today lol


----------



## northmanlogging

gamblin'n wine'n or weman'n, well I guess it could be a saw?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hey guys........well got tempted today lol



tempted to do what? have redbull and coffee together


----------



## northmanlogging

Was there a busty Stihl dealer wearing nothing but a fig leaf and holding a 461r and an apple?


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> gamblin'n wine'n or weman'n, well I guess it could be a saw?



nope lol.......gamblin.....can't I'm broke.......wine eh no tastes like vinegar ........weman .....wife would not like that lol a saw that would be easy lmao...........was offered the chance to buy a place back home on the island


----------



## northmanlogging

By that you mean Scotland?


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Was there a busty Stihl dealer wearing nothing but a fig leaf and holding a 461r and an apple?



my man busted is a husky fan, so it would only be right that he likes em "husky" :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> By that you mean Scotland?



no lol by that I mean where I was born.......Skye


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> nope lol.......gamblin.....can't I'm broke.......wine eh no tastes like vinegar ........weman .....wife would not like that lol a saw that would be easy lmao...........was offered the chance to buy a place back home on the island



bainbridge, errrr , koolaid island


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> nope lol.......gamblin.....can't I'm broke.......wine eh no tastes like vinegar ........weman .....wife would not like that lol a saw that would be easy lmao...........was offered the chance to buy a place back home on the island



island?


----------



## JakeG

Thought he was gonna say bacon... A slice of land is even better if the timing is right for ya.


----------



## northmanlogging

You mean an Island called Skye? My geography is a bit lacks, is that state side or part/formally part of England?

And either way did you say no?


----------



## roberte

hey jake, a two saw plan is

1. Sthil
2. more Sthil

any questions. :jester::msp_tongue:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> island?



I was born on the isle of skye just outside portree ...........It a difficult decision for me as it would really be going home


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> You mean an Island called Skye? My geography is a bit lacks, is that state side or part/formally part of England?
> 
> And either way did you say no?



Skye is one of the many islands that lie of the west coast of scotland .......https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portree that's the place ..........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I was born on the isle of skye just outside portree ...........It a difficult decision for me as it would really be going home



i know its difficult.

your born were you are, but for some us, the final resting spot will be were your wifes parents did.:msp_unsure:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I was born on the isle of skye just outside portree ...........It a difficult decision for me as it would really be going home



not jus you that makes this decision, what she say?


----------



## bustedup

Wendy lol.............she'd much rather be here than in the states lol...............me hmmmmm......it will take a lot of thinking .............I haven't been back there in 20yrs since we planted the old man


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Skye is one of the many islands that lie of the west coast of scotland .......https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portree that's the place ..........



seems nice enough, they got timber there or did the vikings clear cut that 5000 years ago?


----------



## treeslayer2003

don't do nothing hasty bro. why don't ya'll go visit n see how that feels.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> seems nice enough, they got timber there or did the vikings clear cut that 5000 years ago?



LOL ya burn peat up there lol..............


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't do nothing hasty bro. why don't ya'll go visit n see how that feels.



If I set foot back on the island I'll never come of it again ...................it hard to explain but lot of my family history there ......................living and dead


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL ya burn peat up there lol..............



that sounds umm errr charming


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> hey jake, a two saw plan is
> 
> 1. Sthil
> 2. more Sthil
> 
> any questions. :jester::msp_tongue:



Well alright.. only cause you're the _farmboss_. :shock:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that sounds umm errr charming



It burns hotter and twice as long as wood ........and well you guys won't understand but the peat fire flame calls ya home


----------



## northmanlogging

Don't dis a peat fire... very different than what americans are used to, but peat has its own charm.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> If I set foot back on the island I'll never come of it again ...................it hard to explain but lot of my family history there ......................living and dead



if i'm readin ya right, sounds like ya planned on goin home but not quite yet.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> if i'm readin ya right, sounds like ya planned on goin home but not quite yet.



Lol ...........kinda ........but was more planning it in a wooden box lol................I just not sure ......lots of complications lol


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Don't dis a peat fire... very different than what americans are used to, but peat has its own charm.



Some like the smell others hate it lol.......my mother being one lol..............even the whisky from the islands tastes different lol.................I can tell if it and island or a highland malt lol by taste .....


----------



## treeslayer2003

I still think i'd test the waters bro. ya may feel different when ya see it. or help you two make a more permanent decision.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Well alright.. only cause you're the _farmboss_. :shock:



farmboss, good come back  funny stuff right there:msp_biggrin:

How did he know i had an 029 farmboss:msp_confused:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I still think i'd test the waters bro. ya may feel different when ya see it. or help you two make a more permanent decision.



I get ya .......but wife she'd go in a minute ..........it's me that will stall lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Some like the smell others hate it lol.......my mother being one lol..............even the whisky from the islands tastes different lol.................I can tell if it and island or a highland malt lol by taste .....



I'll have to take your word on that one, uggg


----------



## bustedup

this link prob better bout the island 


Skye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> Some like the smell others hate it lol.......my mother being one lol..............even the whisky from the islands tastes different lol.................I can tell if it and island or a highland malt lol by taste .....



Been trying to figure a way to smuggle some peat back here so I could have it burning around Yule so the wifey could smell it again, and me too I guess... been a mild obsession for years now...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Been trying to figure a way to smuggle some peat back here so I could have it burning around Yule so the wifey could smell it again, and me too I guess... been a mild obsession for years now...



you not got any peaty ground round ya ??? ......if ya have I'll tell ya how to cut it and dry it ........either that or go to a garden centre place and buy a bag of peat .......wet it and press it into blocks ........dry it and hey presto ya got peat to burn


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> Been trying to figure a way to smuggle some peat back here so I could have it burning around Yule so the wifey could smell it again, and me too I guess... been a mild obsession for years now...



We've got peat all over the place here in WA! All those cranberry and blueberry bogs are planted in 'em. Westport, Grayland, etc are loaded with the stuff, there's some here in Oly, and I know a bit outside of Centralia as well. 'Least, I think it's the same stuff. Pretty sure, though.


----------



## bustedup

NM this may interest ya ............


Beltane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> you not got any peaty ground round ya ??? ......if ya have I'll tell ya how to cut it and dry it ........either that or go to a garden centre place and buy a bag of peat .......wet it and press it into blocks ........dry it and hey presto ya got peat to burn



plenty of green peat to burn too.....


----------



## bustedup

madhatte said:


> We've got peat all over the place here in WA! All those cranberry and blueberry bogs are planted in 'em. Westport, Grayland, etc are loaded with the stuff, there's some here in Oly, and I know a bit outside of Centralia as well. 'Least, I think it's the same stuff. Pretty sure, though.



It will be .......cut some if ya can rick it and dry it .........you might just start a wee sideline business lol


----------



## bustedup

Ifn ya mix the fire wood and peat you'll get a hell of a heat ......and with the peat the poorer timber burns better etc


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> you not got any peaty ground round ya ??? ......if ya have I'll tell ya how to cut it and dry it ........either that or go to a garden centre place and buy a bag of peat .......wet it and press it into blocks ........dry it and hey presto ya got peat to burn



That was more or less what I was thinking... just wasn't real sure if it would work.


----------



## treeslayer2003

it certainly beautiful country and I can see why ya proud. devoid of trees by the look of things tho. I only wish I could trace my heritage that far back. hey, ifin ya move there I know where to take a trip lol


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> That was more or less what I was thinking... just wasn't real sure if it would work.



Oh it will lol ......you being a machinist dude you'll be able to make up a press pretty easy .......ifn ya find it isn't blocking up well .....either fling some doug fir saw chips in the mix or some wall paper paste lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> it certainly beautiful country and I can see why ya proud. devoid of trees by the look of things tho. I only wish I could trace my heritage that far back. hey, ifin ya move there I know where to take a trip lol



there are trees juss not many lol.......due to the wild winds lol.........oh and the vikings too lol


----------



## bustedup

Oh juss a note on cutting peat lol........don't let the eco bunnies know lol...........so help me the anti peat cutting lot are as bad as the tree hugging brigade lol..........(and the tree huggers I'm on about ain't the fallers who accidentally cut their flipline lol)


----------



## treeslayer2003

I could talk to y'all for a week and a day, but I gotta sleep. sorry I had no better advice Greame, i'll think on it. catch ya boys later.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I could talk to y'all for a week and a day, but I gotta sleep. sorry I had no better advice Greame, i'll think on it. catch ya boys later.



you take care Mike and stay safe


----------



## Metals406

I tried pronouncing Portree in Gaelic. . . Now I can't see out'a my left eye, and my tongue is swollen. 

Lot'a good having the middle name Coventry did me. 

:kilt:


----------



## roberte

Metals406 said:


> I tried pronouncing Portree in Gaelic. . . Now I can't see out'a my left eye, and my tongue is swollen.
> 
> Lot'a good having the middle name Coventry did me.
> 
> :kilt:



was it the speaking or the scotch :coffee:


----------



## bustedup

It pronounced kinda like paw-shhr-stree .......and Coventry lol.......that where english dudes got sent when they was not in favor lol..............the scots well we didn't go in for that .......we juss did away with em .........quietly .......well mostly anyway some did squeal a wee bit lol


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> Oh juss a note on cutting peat lol........don't let the eco bunnies know lol...........so help me the anti peat cutting lot are as bad as the tree hugging brigade lol..........(and the tree huggers I'm on about ain't the fallers who accidentally cut their flipline lol)



despite the bunny huggers the only other problem with peat is getting it to light... last trip over the place we stayed at provided some kind of store bought napalm... that #### was awesome...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> despite the bunny huggers the only other problem with peat is getting it to light... last trip over the place we stayed at provided some kind of store bought napalm... that #### was awesome...



LOL I can tell ya how to make that lol.......they called firelighters lol if it properly dried and plenty kindling under it then it'll light ........


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> Great pic Raghnal ........is that a husky 2101 ???



Busted, that's a 3120 with a 60" Cannon.


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Busted, that's a 3120 with a 60" Cannon.



thanks tramp my eyesight not great lol.................


----------



## paccity

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152561793865615


----------



## Joe46

As Madhatte stated there are lots of peat in Washington. There were bogs just south of Seattle where I grew up. There are highrises there now


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> i know its difficult.
> 
> your born were you are, but for some us, the final resting spot will be were your wifes parents did.:msp_unsure:


I have never given any thought as to where I want to be put in the dirt or if I want to be burned and tossed somewhere lol. No wifey here so no one to duke it out with as to where to be buried /tossed/whatever...


roberte said:


> was it the speaking or the scotch :coffee:



It was both ......lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Page 394? Coincidence? I think not


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Page 394? Coincidence? I think not



and page 395, followed by page
420, obvious joke here:jester::sigarette:
440, look out husky fan :greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Page 394? Coincidence? I think not



husk you should take the opportunity to post that pic, closeup


----------



## mdavlee

I'm just on page 148


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Page 394? Coincidence? I think not



Forgive my dimwitted-ness .......but what are you guys referring to? Im slow today......


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Forgive my dimwitted-ness .......but what are you guys referring to? Im slow today......



a husky reference


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Forgive my dimwitted-ness .......but what are you guys referring to? Im slow today......



jon got a 394 husky last week, he pretty proud.


----------



## jrcat

Congrats Jon on the bouncing baby 394 lol. Thats one bad a:censored: saw.


----------



## treeslayer2003

still cutting bolts cat?


----------



## jrcat

Mike , my impact will break those bolts off ... but I killed a socket already lol. It was just a craftsman 3/4 drive standard socket. I need to get an impact socket. I got one track all done now... my hands are killing me lol... felt like a ran I mac all day lol.


----------



## roberte

good day sirs


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Rob, whats shakin? yup cat, got to use a good impact socket. chrome sockets won't stand it.
and hello ghosts


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Rob, whats shakin? yup cat, got to use a good impact socket. chrome sockets won't stand it.



not much, just trying to plan my next moves. 

impact sockets are better than plain but I have seen those get wore out too


----------



## treeslayer2003

mechanic work makes my hands hurt way worse than any saw.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> not much, just trying to plan my next moves.
> 
> impact sockets are better than plain but I have seen those get wore out too



that crap make ya head hurt, better load up on the black coffee.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> mechanic work makes my hands hurt way worse than any saw.



especially the small stuff that sausage fingers don't like to hold


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that crap make ya head hurt, better load up on the black coffee.



this is true, but im wired to the gills already:kilt::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

carb work a challenge now, glasses, bright light, forceps, quite, patience.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> this is true, but im wired to the gills already:kilt::bulgy-eyes:



don't think it affects me anymore, can drink it n go to sleep. but gotta have it to function.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't think it affects me anymore, can drink it n go to sleep. but gotta have it to function.



most of the time its like that, however get a new batch, brand, French to Italian roast, omg. Had something different Monday evening, it was 0300 before I could close an eye


----------



## jrcat

I am not religious ....but please let there be a god please please please........... I just had a call from a guy 2 counties away (ugh) that has a tract he wants cut. I explained to him how I do it (percentage basis) and he wants me to come look saturday !!!! I need this work... Cross your fingers for me guys...


----------



## treeslayer2003

been drinkin choke full a nuts lately, Arabica of course. never liked French raost much. love kona but it spencive.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I am not religious ....but please let there be a god please please please........... I just had a call from a guy 2 counties away (ugh) that has a tract he wants cut. I explained to him how I do it (percentage basis) and he wants me to come look saturday !!!! I need this work... Cross your fingers for me guys...



2 counties is better than 6 states


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I am not religious ....but please let there be a god please please please........... I just had a call from a guy 2 counties away (ugh) that has a tract he wants cut. I explained to him how I do it (percentage basis) and he wants me to come look saturday !!!! I need this work... Cross your fingers for me guys...



must be in the air, I have 2 to look at this weekend. well one is a given. i'm rootin for ya bro.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> 2 counties is better than 6 states



Yes sir it is. I have to get some home work done guys ... and tend to the GF. I'll be back later.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> 2 counties is better than 6 states



countys small here, some places they big. farthest i'v gone bout an hour.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> countys small here, some places they big. farthest i'v gone bout an hour.



an hour is not bad not great. I know I have had a lot worse


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> an hour is not bad not great. I know I have had a lot worse



been spoiled lately, 10 minutes the last 4 jobs n got 4 more that close.


----------



## treeslayer2003

howdy Jake, and Brian or maybe Randy


----------



## RandyMac

I am intermittent.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Randy, thought it might be you. intermittent? only by choice.


----------



## treeslayer2003

so cat, is hickory allways cat faced up there? I would think in the woods it grow cleaner.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well Rob, what nex for you? got logs to work or more nails?


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I am not religious ....but please let there be a god please please please........... I just had a call from a guy 2 counties away (ugh) that has a tract he wants cut. I explained to him how I do it (percentage basis) and he wants me to come look saturday !!!! I need this work... Cross your fingers for me guys...



Fingers crossed. Don't like to see hard working men without work to do. I was taught if you worked hard enough everything would work out, but now I believe you need some luck as well. Good luck


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well Rob, what nex for you? got logs to work or more nails?



well im going to look at all my options, going to try a little of both. Right now a little summer vacation. I need to work sure, but im not going to do it at the expense of my health, physical and mental, so work can KMA. plus theres gonna have to be a change of venue. I had to go back to cali to take care of some business and im not going to work in this f:censored:ing hole.

at this point id rather be on saw:greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Fingers crossed. Don't like to see hard working men without work to do. I was taught if you worked hard enough everything would work out, but now I believe you need some luck as well. Good luck



husk, truer words have not been spoken. seems like right now if it weren't for bad luck......


----------



## roberte

weres that rebel dooby at


----------



## treeslayer2003

I believe in this day and time, a man could work himself to death and die with nothing to his name. its a new day! but I don't like it. seems lazy gets rewarded and ambition gets slapped down.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> well im going to look at all my options, going to try a little of both. Right now a little summer vacation. I need to work sure, but im not going to do it at the expense of my health, physical and mental, so work can KMA. plus theres gonna have to be a change of venue. I had to go back to cali to take care of some business and im not going to work in this f:censored:ing hole.
> 
> at this point id rather be on saw:greenchainsaw:



well, I got toes crossed fer ya then. really some things ya jus got to put down when they get to hot. find sumthin cooler to grab.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> weres that rebel dooby at



and what happened to Snapple?


----------



## northmanlogging

keep swinging, all the successful folks I know got there by being bull headed about making it work. Oh yeah and they are all old farts... takes a little time, and a willingness to risk it all on an idea.


----------



## JakeG

I'm rootin' for yall and your steady (good) work.  Bring on the gravy train!

I had a nice six weeks off but it's back to work Monday. Wish I could be in the woods full time like some of you!


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> so cat, is hickory allways cat faced up there? I would think in the woods it grow cleaner.



Depends on the stand Mike. 


Thanks Jon. I think we all could use a little bit of luck. I have to put my very best business and salesman hat on come Saturday morning. I have actually been practicing in my head how to present myself. Reading people is harder than reading trees.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Depends on the stand Mike.
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon. I think we all could use a little bit of luck. I have to put my very best business and salesman hat on come Saturday morning. I have actually been practicing in my head how to present myself. Reading people is harder than reading trees.



I usually recommend doing more listening than talking. Treat him like a friendly boss. When I hire somebody to work on my land I will usually go with a guy who appears competent, but is willing to do things how I want it done, even if he thinks I'm stupid. That's the ####ty part of job, working for #######s like me.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Randy, thought it might be you. intermittent? only by choice.



Yep, busy time right now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

66 degrees and cloudy, gonna be a good day.:smile2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> Yep, busy time right now.



busy is good


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I usually recommend doing more listening than talking. Treat him like a friendly boss. When I hire somebody to work on my land I will usually go with a guy who appears competent, but is willing to do things how I want it done, even if he thinks I'm stupid. That's the ####ty part of job, working for #######s like me.



good advice right there. don't get nervous, you know what to do.


----------



## dooby

Howdy- been down w/ this knee for the last few days. It's a little early yet-i think. @ days of cuttin' storm blow-down and my ankles look more like cantaloupes than ankles:waaaht: I have talked to 'Twochains' a few times, he is doin' pretty good and says "hi". He got busted-up a little the other day but is o.k.:boss:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> weres that rebel dooby at



I ain't went very far. Built a coupla Huckleberry pickers(they will be ready to pick this weekend)and am gonna try and sale some. The market is gonna be good. The freezer and sifter/screaner are waiting to be put to use. My knee ain't ready for cuttin' yet so it's off to the berry patch unless a operatore job pops up.:msp_wink:


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> I believe in this day and time, a man could work himself to death and die with nothing to his name. its a new day! but I don't like it. seems lazy gets rewarded and ambition gets slapped down.



Wait 'till we get to "work a full day for a loaf of bread". That day will make these days seem like a utopia :wink2:


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> and what happened to Snapple?



That ain't no:censored:. He was supposed to show me a thinnin gig and never showed. I hope he is o.k.


----------



## dooby

paccity said:


>



What a slick photo-that would make a dandy Avatar for someone. Does anyone know the history of this photo?:kilt:


----------



## 056 kid

dooby said:


> What a slick photo-that would make a dandy Avatar for someone. Does anyone know the history of this photo?:kilt:



Is there a 32" or 60" on that Canadian? He has a pile of chips goin.
I see he uses the index finger in stead of a thumb.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Wait 'till we get to "work a full day for a loaf of bread". That day will make these days seem like a utopia :wink2:



probably not far off, substitute health ins for bread


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Howdy- been down w/ this knee for the last few days. It's a little early yet-i think. @ days of cuttin' storm blow-down and my ankles look more like cantaloupes than ankles:waaaht: I have talked to 'Twochains' a few times, he is doin' pretty good and says "hi". He got busted-up a little the other day but is o.k.:boss:



twochains coming back in sometime?


----------



## roberte

056 kid said:


> Is there a 32" or 60" on that Canadian? He has a pile of chips goin.
> I see he uses the index finger in stead of a thumb.



I would say the shorter, judging from the profile, theres just enough to misjudge too :msp_unsure:


----------



## jrcat

dooby said:


> Howdy- been down w/ this knee for the last few days. It's a little early yet-i think. @ days of cuttin' storm blow-down and my ankles look more like cantaloupes than ankles:waaaht: I have talked to 'Twochains' a few times, he is doin' pretty good and says "hi". He got busted-up a little the other day but is o.k.:boss:



Those cantaloupe ankles are called "cankles" ............... just sayin


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Those cantaloupe ankles are called "cankles" ............... just sayin



someone cutting in there barefeet


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> someone cutting in there barefeet



Maybe he likes the feel of wood chips between his toes..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Rob, wa. weather today. 66 this morn, never saw 80, cloudy all day. never got a hard sweat. wish it stay like this.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Rob, wa. weather today. 66 this morn, never saw 80, cloudy all day. never got a hard sweat. wish it stay like this.



good stuff right there :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, enjoyed today. was the treeslayer today, 2 loads on the truck. cheated tho, used my big yellow saw with the wheels on it.


----------



## jrcat

Tracks are done... what a PITA. The goons at the deere dealer shorted me some bolts too. So I had to reuse some of the old ones.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, enjoyed today. was the treeslayer today, 2 loads on the truck. cheated tho, used my big yellow saw with the wheels on it.



Thats not really cheating..lol..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Tracks are done... what a PITA. The goons at the deere dealer shorted me some bolts too. So I had to reuse some of the old ones.



hope they in good shape. job well done. get paid?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hope they in good shape. job well done. get paid?



Not yet. Have to get them slung back on the machine and 2 top rollers and possibly rebuild the track adjusters. YAY!!! might get paid some day lol I am not looking forward to putting these back on the machine they are STIFF.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Not yet. Have to get them slung back on the machine and 2 top rollers and possibly rebuild the track adjusters. YAY!!! might get paid some day lol I am not looking forward to putting these back on the machine they are STIFF.



you ought to use a bobcat or sumthin, ya gonna wreck yer back. take it from a bull headed broke up older guy.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Maybe he likes the feel of wood chips between his toes..........



hey I like the feel of the chips hitting my thigh but im not normal :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## jrcat

There is a 4x4 tractor with a loader there. I have a backhoe lined up to load these bad boys up later or tomorrow morning.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> hey I like the feel of the chips hitting my thigh but im not normal :glasses-nerdy:



I knew you weren't normal boss lol .... but what is normal anyway?


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> hey I like the feel of the chips hitting my thigh but im not normal :glasses-nerdy:



thigh? to tall of a stump! :tongue2:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I knew you weren't normal boss lol .... but what is normal anyway?



boss??? no. 

good point right there


----------



## bustedup

hey folks


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> thigh? to tall of a stump! :tongue2:



too tall a stump, now that's funny:msp_w00t:
sometimes im too low and it messes with my humbolt


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hey folks



hey busted,

time for redbull and scotch:sigarette:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hey busted,
> 
> time for redbull and scotch:sigarette:



Lol no red bull..........poitin tho lol........I'm back on the island lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> hey folks



Hola! como esta?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Lol no red bull..........poitin tho lol........I'm back on the island lol



good job there tiger


----------



## jrcat

Hoola skirt instead of a kilt?


----------



## bustedup

neither lol......


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> neither lol......



Well ive seen your pic and I think I would just rather picture you in a :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Well ive seen your pic and I think I would just rather picture you in a :kilt:



aye I do have one of those lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Lol no red bull..........poitin tho lol........I'm back on the island lol



I proud of ya my friend. that's the only way to know.


----------



## jrcat

Hows the missus B ?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> aye I do have one of those lol



hey the :kilt: is a little classy compared to PNW carhart and fir/twostroke aftershave


----------



## bustedup

She's ok ........getting hyped up by the island lol.........we're going further out tomorrow lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> hey the :kilt: is a little classy compared to PNW carhart and fir/twostroke aftershave



yes classy. but hey my mrs likes the pine smell {jus not the red oak]


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hey the :kilt: is a little classy compared to PNW carhart and fir/twostroke aftershave



got them too lol....................


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes classy. but hey my mrs likes the pine smell {jus not the red oak]



I get locked out when cutting redoak. Pine.... she is sniffin me like im some sort of tasty morsel... Now to only get her to think I am some sort of tasty morsel....that will be one of man kinds greatest achievements right there...


----------



## jrcat

I prefer the two stroke/diesel/coffee aftershave myself


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I get locked out when cutting redoak. Pine.... she is sniffin me like im some sort of tasty morsel... Now to only get her to think I am some sort of tasty morsel....that will be one of man kinds greatest achievements right there...



try using water and soap........in my experience it does help lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I get locked out when cutting redoak. Pine.... she is sniffin me like im some sort of tasty morsel... Now to only get her to think I am some sort of tasty morsel....that will be one of man kinds greatest achievements right there...



yea, let me know ifn ya figure that one out. heres a tip; the older they get the harder that is!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> try using water and soap........in my experience it does help lol



Yes ......very informative.... the only problem I see with that is ... washing with soap an water outside.... the neighbors might get offended when they see my bits and pieces.....


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yes ......very informative.... the only problem I see with that is ... washing with soap an water outside.... the neighbors might get offended when they see my bits and pieces.....



build an outhouse lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, let me know ifn ya figure that one out. heres a tip; the older they get the harder that is!



E=MC squared ..... That equation will give you the amount of energy released by an angry woman........and or black holes......


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> build an outhouse lol



You have the answers tonight..lol .. you been hangin out to much with the missus... lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> You have the answers tonight..lol .. you been hangin out to much with the missus... lol



you think only the states have outhouses lol??? .........every house and croft I've lived in (3) has had one lol ........juss we call em something different lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> you think only the states have outhouses lol??? .........every house and croft I've lived in (3) has had one lol ........juss we call em something different lol



The water closet, the loo, the john


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> She's ok ........getting hyped up by the island lol.........we're going further out tomorrow lol



don't stop till you get to seattle :tongue2:



jrcat said:


> I prefer the two stroke/diesel/coffee aftershave myself



what tobacco didn't want any part of this?



bustedup said:


> try using water and soap........in my experience it does help lol



easy there tiger....:cat:


----------



## bustedup

wee house......privvy ......tigh beag


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> don't stop till you get to seattle :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> what tobacco didn't want any part of this?
> 
> 
> 
> easy there tiger....:cat:



LOL gpoing to the outer western isles......then shetland and orkney


----------



## jrcat

The head... latrine .. the crapper... which is technically the name of the founder of the modern day er ah ....throne..... Thomas Crapper..


----------



## jrcat

roberte;what tobacco didn't want any part of this?[/QUOTE said:


> Not today....lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

s##t house, I be back


----------



## jrcat

10-4 there driver....


----------



## roberte

the blue plastic pitty pot room


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> hey I like the feel of the chips hitting my thigh but im not normal :glasses-nerdy:



What do you do when you ain't fallin' twigs ? Surely the phone on vibrate trick won't work to well in this application?And a worm drive can't throw the right chip profile- so ?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> She's ok ........getting hyped up by the island lol.........we're going further out tomorrow lol



But will she let ya fish-:msp_scared:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> What do you do when you ain't fallin' twigs ? Surely the phone on vibrate trick won't work to well in this application?And a worm drive can't throw the right chip profile- so ?:hmm3grin2orange:



twigs? twigs? ok pal  I do what im doing right now, a little vacation
The next app for the POS 9000 will be the "humbolt" app :msp_scared:
no the worm drive aint the same.

How you doing there dooby, :jester: you fighting fires or fighting your knee


Twigs ive been to montanny ive seen your "twigs"


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> twigs? twigs? ok pal  I do what im doing right now, a little vacation
> The next app for the POS 9000 will be the "humbolt" app :msp_scared:
> no the worm drive aint the same.
> 
> How you doing there dooby, :jester: you fighting fires or fighting your knee
> 
> 
> Twigs ive been to montanny ive seen your "twigs"



I am doin' good ! my knee and the power company is all i have been fightin' lately. Whats this POS 9000 thing/ and the humbolt app. stuff ment ? an application maybe? As far as 'twigs- take it how you need to but i was not pickin. Oh- and chains i don't think will be back for a bit-


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> I am doin' good ! my knee and the power company is all i have been fightin' lately. Whats this POS 9000 thing/ and the humbolt app. stuff ment ? an application maybe? As far as 'twigs- take it how you need to but i was not pickin. Oh- and chains i don't think will be back for a bit-



The POS 9000 is my fone, P.O.S. know your initials :msp_rolleyes: 9000 the model
the humbolt app, well, make a face cut in the appropriate tree, place fone in space and backcut:msp_scared:
twigs, well I know your messing with me, and I with you 

bandcamp sucks


----------



## jrcat

Toooooo much evening coffeeeeeee


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> The POS 9000 is my fone, P.O.S. know your initials :msp_rolleyes: 9000 the model
> the humbolt app, well, make a face cut in the appropriate tree, place fone in space and backcut:msp_scared:
> twigs, well I know your messing with me, and I with you
> 
> bandcamp sucks



Thanks teach- my can I have my friggin' apple back?h::kilt::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

jrcat said:


> Toooooo much evening coffeeeeeee



It only works this time of day if you add Red Bull !!!! THE WHOLE CAN oke:


----------



## jrcat

I already ate the apple..... i was hungry


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Thanks teach- my can I have my friggin' apple back?h::kilt::hmm3grin2orange:



:food::liquor:


----------



## jrcat

Hows it goin Rob?


----------



## mdavlee

You guys have fun. I've gotten a dang summer cold or something going on. Half of my crew at work is sick and I'm heading to bed. Hope to feel better tomorrow.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> You guys have fun. I've gotten a dang summer cold or something going on. Half of my crew at work is sick and I'm heading to bed. Hope to feel better tomorrow.



funny you should mention the summer illness, I f:censored: got it too


----------



## jrcat

Take it easy bud hope you feel better soon.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hows it goin Rob?



its going good, a little R & R :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

More mechanic projects here for a bit yet. Hope to get beck to the woods soon. Dozer undercarriages are not my idea of a good time.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> You guys have fun. I've gotten a dang summer cold or something going on. Half of my crew at work is sick and I'm heading to bed. Hope to feel better tomorrow.



well if conventional means don't work, try some (insert booze of choice here) at least then youll know why you feel bad :check:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> More mechanic projects here for a bit yet. Hope to get beck to the woods soon. Dozer undercarriages are not my idea of a good time.



but if you don't do it now....


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> but if you don't do it now....



Yeah. Its all money.. just not what I want to do to make it is all. Beats goin to alabama or doing nothing at all.


----------



## jrcat

Everyone bugged out early tonight.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> You guys have fun. I've gotten a dang summer cold or something going on. Half of my crew at work is sick and I'm heading to bed. Hope to feel better tomorrow.





roberte said:


> funny you should mention the summer illness, I f:censored: got it too




By law Gonococcal pharyngitis must be reported to the CDC


----------



## HuskStihl

Long day in the OR today. Had another person with a second head growing out of their neck to set right. She was mad when I told her how long her incision would be. I replied she should have had it removed when it was small. It's funny, standing in one place all day concentrating can wear me out as much as beating wedges in 100 degree texas. I have no (or very little) fear when my ass is on the line, but putting somebody elses safety in my hands always gets my full attention. 

_"I eat little turds like you for breakfast!_

_"You eat little turds for breakfast??!!_ Anybody? Anybody.........


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> By law Gonococcal pharyngitis must be reported to the CDC



put your other hat on doc, jeez, sounds ominous and im sure im about to get skooled


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Long day in the OR today. Had another person with a second head growing out of their neck to set right. She was mad when I told her how long her incision would be. I replied she should have had it removed when it was small. It's funny, standing in one place all day concentrating can wear me out as much as beating wedges in 100 degree texas. I have no (or very little) fear when my ass is on the line, but putting somebody elses safety in my hands always gets my full attention.
> 
> _"I eat little turds like you for breakfast!_
> 
> _"You eat little turds for breakfast??!!_ Anybody? Anybody.........



falling twigs (as dooby put it :tongue2 sounds like a lot more fun 

beats the crap outa this View attachment 305944


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> put your other hat on doc, jeez, sounds ominous and im sure im about to get skooled



Uh, what do you mean? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Uh, what do you mean? :msp_biggrin:



whats that disease in lay terms


----------



## 1270d

What is that pic roberte???


----------



## jrcat

Nice lookin arm Rob. How did you get that?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Nice lookin arm Rob. How did you get that?



I had that zipper installed in 2010, I fell, not falling, blunt force trauma, 1 "chain" inside, 10 screws, 40 staples to close. 6 months before I could scratch my butt on that side


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> whats that disease in lay terms



See I thought "put u'r other hat on" was a subtle reference to profo's. gonococcal means caused by the organism that causes gonorrhea, pharyngitis is an infection in the throat. I was being mean to you fellas in a good natured way. Bad move considering mike's doing some chains for me


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I had that zipper installed in 2010, I fell, not falling, blunt force trauma, 1 "chain" inside, 10 screws, 40 staples to close. 6 months before I could scratch my butt on that side



Holy chiz robo Rob..lol.... I dont know how I have managed to stay "metal free"... Worst I have done was shot a nail through 3 of my fingers on my left hand. The middle finger, ring finger and through the bone of my pinky finger. Was good for a ride in star flight and some morphine ..... They took me to a hospital with the "right equipment" to remove the nail... which consisted of a pair of stainless bolt cutters and vise grips... I was TORQUED... I could have done that at home...given the right amount of alcohol and pain killers lol. But the heli ride was cool..when I wasnt a drooling mess...


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> I had that zipper installed in 2010, I fell, not falling, blunt force trauma, 1 "chain" inside, 10 screws, 40 staples to close. 6 months before I could scratch my butt on that side



You and Snelling may have been separated at birth!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> See I thought "put u'r other hat on" was a subtle reference to profo's. gonococcal means caused by the organism that causes gonorrhea, pharyngitis is an infection in the throat. I was being mean to you fellas in a good natured way. Bad move considering mike's doing some chains for me



Yes calling him gonorrhea breath is going to get your chains SUPER sharp lol..........


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> I had that zipper installed in 2010, I fell, not falling, blunt force trauma, 1 "chain" inside, 10 screws, 40 staples to close. 6 months before I could scratch my butt on that side



Was it an elevator ?


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> You and Snelling may have been separated at birth!:msp_biggrin:



I know brad got his dome sewed up but I don't know about my brother. o brother.

But if that's the case, hey brother, got a couple saws you could look at for me. Treeslingr says he does "ok" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl said:


> You and Snelling may have been separated at birth!:msp_biggrin:



Do you do these types of procedures ? There is a moderator that needs ....-


----------



## dooby

That was purely a ment as a funny:smile2:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> See I thought "put u'r other hat on" was a subtle reference to profo's. gonococcal means caused by the organism that causes gonorrhea, pharyngitis is an infection in the throat. I was being mean to you fellas in a good natured way. Bad move considering mike's doing some chains for me



good stuff right there doc :msp_biggrin::fart:

I don't think you need to worry, im sure mike wont blue any cutters on that chain


----------



## northmanlogging

staples, man I hate staples, give me stitches any day, staples just seem to get stuck on stuff and tear and never seem to stop bleeding... they are all wicked creepy and are good to scare small children with...

There is a sporting goods outfit that sells a skin stapler (not for human use...) not that I would know but it totally is the same thing the real doctors use... only to be used for holding dead critters empty belly sacks shut and stuff... 

in a pinch I've not seen a guys head get held shut with a pair... he may have lived... if this where a true story... which it of course isn't...:msp_unsure:


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> staples, man I hate staples, give me stitches any day, staples just seem to get stuck on stuff and tear and never seem to stop bleeding... they are all wicked creepy and are good to scare small children with...
> 
> There is a sporting goods outfit that sells a skin stapler (not for human use...) not that I would know but it totally is the same thing the real doctors use... only to be used for holding dead critters empty belly sacks shut and stuff...
> 
> in a pinch I've not seen a guys head get held shut with a pair... he may have lived... if this where a true story... which it of course isn't...:msp_unsure:



I have heard the yelp a hound makes when the trigger/lever deal is squeezed and i will wait for the nummer,opiates and the doc, thanks! It would barely beat dyin'


----------



## northmanlogging

God's damn man it taint that bad, no worse then getting a tattoo, dogs are wusses anyway... most of the time I pull my own stitches and staples, can't afford the time to deal with the docs and nurses just so they can break out an overrated pair of nail clippers, needle nose pliers, and heavy duty tweezers...

Putting stitches in... If someone else was willing to do it I could manage, but do you have any idea how hard it is to tie them knots with one hand while swearing profusely... the staples are easy just pinch the pieces together and squeeze the trigger, wake up 5 minutes later and start over...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> God's damn man it taint that bad, no worse then getting a tattoo, dogs are wusses anyway... most of the time I pull my own stitches and staples, can't afford the time to deal with the docs and nurses just so they can break out an overrated pair of nail clippers, needle nose pliers, and heavy duty tweezers...
> 
> Putting stitches in... If someone else was willing to do it I could manage, but do you have any idea how hard it is to tie them knots with one hand while swearing profusely... the staples are easy just pinch the pieces together and squeeze the trigger, wake up 5 minutes later and start over...



got no problem pulling stitches out, but staples no thanks. of course I might have tried it, but not on that arm in that position with my off hand. Plus those were in, I want to say close to six weeks. I m still trying to figure out how they bent them over  
3+ years later my hand still buzzes


----------



## madhatte

I've pulled stitches to save a buck, but I don't think I'd do that with staples. That's pretty gnarly.


----------



## JakeG

Damn Robert, that was a gnarly set of tracks on ur elbow. I haven't had the pleasure of staples yet, nor do I plan on it!


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Damn Robert, that was a gnarly set of tracks on ur elbow. I haven't had the pleasure of staples yet, nor do I plan on it!



you don't want the pleasure, trust me


----------



## HuskStihl

I hope randymac makes an appearance on page 404. Staples are easy to get out. When I worked in the er I'd see people who had their scalp staples in place for 5 or more years. Superglue will close most of the smaller stuff


----------



## dooby

Had enough ER for one night 'boys. ketch ya'll later  All i know is I got a stack a bills from the 'Doc and i gotta pay 'em. this knee don't get better soon I am gonna have to have Husk- remove it from a bankers arse ! Or I could always get some cedar arrows out when the RH is just right. LOL. (fire joke):msp_biggrin:


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl said:


> I hope randymac makes an appearance on page 404. Staples are easy to get out. When I worked in the er I'd see people who had their scalp staples in place for 5 or more years. Superglue will close most of the smaller stuff



Husk- Are you a surgeon? Like as in knees? is it normal for a tibial fracture to cause ankle swellin'? If this keeps up someone will have to tap 'em like a maple.:msp_unsure:


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl said:


> I hope randymac makes an appearance on page 404. Staples are easy to get out. When I worked in the er I'd see people who had their scalp staples in place for 5 or more years. Superglue will close most of the smaller stuff



And when the pages get to 420, can I um....., well...... never mind.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte

Sure, in CO and WA.


----------



## dooby

madhatte said:


> Sure, in CO and WA.



Montuky toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. :feel_good:


----------



## northmanlogging

the staples aren't too bad, just have to remember that they are sort of hooked into the flesh, so you have to bend them in the middle so one or both sides come out in line with the staple, don't try to twist em or just jerk em thats bad ju ju...

the clinics and docs have a fancy three jawed tool the makes light work of it, at home takes some ingenuity...


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I hope randymac makes an appearance on page 404. *Staples are easy to get out.* When I worked in the er I'd see people who had their scalp staples in place for 5 or more years. Superglue will close most of the smaller stuff



yeah that's easy for you to say


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> And when the pages get to 420, can I um....., well...... never mind.:hmm3grin2orange:



and husky fan is just have take some on page 440:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dooby

Between the pm's n a bm I can't seem to get signed out. Oh- and a safet meeting... Crap every one is so seroius .... :msp_wink: ....... :matrix: I forgot .... Soory:redface::jester:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Between the pm's n a bm I can't seem to get signed out. Oh- and a safet meeting... Crap every one is so seroius .... :msp_wink: ....... :matrix: I forgot .... Soory:redface::jester:



stop saying good bye, its easier


----------



## treeslayer2003

boy I missed a lot a bull. lets see, no never had stitches or staples or broke bones that I know of. to scared of docs to go to um, jus suffer. actually I heal really fast. I don't swell either, doob that don't sound right bro. summer cold sucs. wew I think that's it for now.


----------



## dooby

The helpless romantic in me hangs out all the time.. I think it's the Irish- little feet, little hands thing. My therapist says I ain't ready to deal w/ most stuff bu..... gooodye:byebye:


----------



## tramp bushler

dooby said:


> Wait 'till we get to "work a full day for a loaf of bread". That day will make these days seem like a utopia :wink2:




Actually we are very close to there. A loaf of bread was used as a measure of enough to make it for a day. It seems fewer and fewer people have anything set ahead for the future. It's not as bad as it will get, but it isn't good either.


----------



## 056 kid

dooby said:


> And when the pages get to 420, can I um....., well...... never mind.:hmm3grin2orange:



Let's twist up something potent enough to send us to the loony bin. Im down..
:boss:


----------



## 056 kid

HuskStihl said:


> I hope randymac makes an appearance on page 404. Staples are easy to get out. When I worked in the er I'd see people who had their scalp staples in place for 5 or more years. Superglue will close most of the smaller stuff



I only had six, but they stayed in for like a week. I just had my eye brow sowed back on, after 3 days it was solid and healed. I took the line out 2 days later even though i was supposed to have them removed after 10 days... I wanted to take a crack at the staples, but without the pliers that curl them out instead of ripping I passed on that. Too bad you dont live closer, I could teach you saw stuff and you could give me discounted medical care lmao, cause of late, im getting pummeled way too often. I went 5 years without seeing the doc besides for a few scratched eyes. In the last few months iv been 3 times. Rolled my ankle about as much as it could be rolled a few weeks ago, blood in the joint along with some calcified something or other, a bone chip I assume. Oh well carry on..


----------



## bustedup

Well had stitches and staples ........prefer stitches as can nip them myself ........been in hosp a few times .......once my own doing the rest was some one elses lol...........


Well the island ain't lost one thing lol ..........midges ......they biting like hell........hope the weather stays good as the minches are rough to cross when a big swell blows up lol........might even see my wife turn green lol...........


Tramp your right things are gonna get worse and imo it'll be a good while before they get better again


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> stop saying good bye, its easier





dooby said:


> The helpless romantic in me hangs out all the time.. I think it's the Irish- little feet, little hands thing. My therapist says I ain't ready to deal w/ most stuff bu..... gooodye:byebye:



Easy there Romeo and Romeo. :msp_wub:

Dooby.. Little hands and little feet.. Irish... Where's the pot of gold??? opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Easy there Romeo and Romeo. :msp_wub:
> 
> Dooby.. Little hands and little feet.. Irish... Where's the pot of gold??? opcorn:



Na Daoine Beaga is the folks your talking about lol ........but mind ya ya also got the sidhe as well lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Na Daoine Beaga is the folks your talking about lol ........but mind ya ya also got the sidhe as well lol



it must be early, I think I need a translator


----------



## bustedup

Guys never upset Na Daoine Beaga when ya falling the job hard enough without those little dudes getting their mischievous hands in the mix lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> it must be early, I think I need a translator



Na Daoine Beaga are the wee (little people......oft times called fairies and the Sidhe are well the nasty ones or the mischievous ones) 


sorry juss being back home that kinda stuff is like second nature to me .........lol


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> it must be early, I think I need a translator



Agreed! And some :coffee:

Then....


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Guys never upset Na Daoine Beaga when ya falling the job hard enough without those little dudes getting their mischievous hands in the mix lol



Gremilns ?.....trolls? ......Do they get kilts too?


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Na Daoine Beaga are the wee (little people......oft times called fairies and the Sidhe are well the nasty ones or the mischievous ones)
> 
> 
> sorry juss being back home that kinda stuff is like second nature to me .........lol



Lol, no appology needed.. We all like a good story as well as learning other culters


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Lol, no appology needed.. We all like a good story as well as learning other culters



My friend the little folks are not stories lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Gremilns ?.....trolls? ......Do they get kilts too?



well im gonna go with yes :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Gremilns ?.....trolls? ......Do they get kilts too?



Na Daoine Beaga are neither of what ya said lol ..........oh wee tip if ya ever venture over to the islands I wouldna say things like that lol .......you may not be over popular lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well im gonna go with yes :kilt:



You dudes are aware that their are two types of Kilt lol??? and that what you folks see etc is something that was invented in the first part of the 19th cent ...........as between the end of the rebellion and around that time tartan was banned as was my native lang


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> My friend the little folks are not stories lol



Not saying they are fairy tale stories, just saying we all like a good story, literally!

My dad's side of the family originated from Ireland.. I my grandpa (if he were still alive) would have some stories about them and others.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> You dudes are aware that their are two types of Kilt lol??? and that what you folks see etc is something that was invented in the first part of the 19th cent ...........as between the end of the rebellion and around that time tartan was banned as was my native lang



no but im learning.

but lets not screw up a perfectly good joke either:msp_razz:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Na Daoine Beaga are neither of what ya said lol ..........oh wee tip if ya ever venture over to the islands I wouldna say things like that lol .......you may not be over popular lol



I was never overly popular anywhere lol. I dont think I have any overseas trips in my future lol.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Not saying they are fairy tale stories, just saying we all like a good story, literally!
> 
> My dad's side of the family originated from Ireland.. I my grandpa (if he were still alive) would have some stories about them and others.



Bro I was funning with ya lol............a lot of the myths that are told in the states and canada come from over here .........cause well lol.......a lot of folks got transported to north america .........sometimes thru feel will .......sometimes thru necessity ........sometimes forcibly.........and (esp Ireland) thru famine


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> no but im learning.
> 
> but lets not screw up a perfectly good joke either:msp_razz:



I'm not bro .......I actually think it real funny the way you guys view the tartan etc it actually makes me laff lol


----------



## jrcat

What do you have planned for today B ? All joking aside.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I was never overly popular anywhere lol. I dont think I have any overseas trips in my future lol.



Dude .......ifn we do buy a croft then I was hoping some of you guys would pop over the pond to visit as you'd see a way of life that really hasn't changed in centuries and that no joke lol


----------



## JakeG

I think most of us come here to laugh... Or gripe and then laugh. Anyone who comes here and get's their feelings (or rear end) hurt has no business bein' here. They just don't understand how real men are, nor do they understand what the internet is.


----------



## treeslayer2003

:coffee::coffee::sigarette: mornin


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm not bro .......I actually think it real funny the way you guys view the tartan etc it actually makes me laff lol



well good, kilt smack is still a go


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> What do you have planned for today B ? All joking aside.



Waiting to see if the minches settle a bit lol..........ifn they do then on the boat to the western isles .......the water needs to calm a bit as wifey will never handle a rough crossing lol.......in nextweek or so we going to look at a place that there are only 15 folks on the whole island lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Dude .......ifn we do buy a croft then I was hoping some of you guys would pop over the pond to visit as you'd see a way of life that really hasn't changed in centuries and that no joke lol



Dude I would visit in a heartbeat. Just I would have to remain mute lol. Its in my nature to be well......me . You think Im bad now... give me a 6 pack of woodchuck and some marb reds lol


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I think most of us come here to laugh... Or gripe and then laugh. Anyone who comes here and get's their feelings (or rear end) hurt has no business bein' here. They just don't understand how real men are, nor do they understand what the internet is.



I'm not getting my butt hurt lol ............the guys who frequent here know me and we have the craic with each other lol...........


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well good, kilt smack is still a go



Ofcoarse it is lolI get as big a laugh outta it as you do lol.......juss a different way prolly........



Hey Mike how ya doing bro ???


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I think most of us come here to laugh... Or gripe and then laugh. Anyone who comes here and get's their feelings (or rear end) hurt has no business bein' here. They just don't understand how real men are, nor do they understand what the internet is.



:censored:opcorn::looser::coffee::sigarette:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Dude I would visit in a heartbeat. Just I would have to remain mute lol. Its in my nature to be well......me . You think Im bad now... give me a 6 pack of woodchuck and some marb reds lol



You'd be fine lol ........I got duck tape lol........an it ok really we juss talk gaelic ifn we talking bout ya then you not understand any way lol


----------



## JakeG

Busted, I hear ya! We're all good chaps here


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Ofcoarse it is lolI get as big a laugh outta it as you do lol.......juss a different way prolly........
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike how ya doing bro ???



no different than a seattle band being strung out on coffee and h:msp_scared:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> You'd be fine lol ........I got duck tape lol........an it ok really we juss talk gaelic ifn we talking bout ya then you not understand any way lol



Thats ok. But I have one burning question.......do you paint your nails to match the kilt?


----------



## bustedup

Jr you come over lol.........forget the six pack bro......I'll give ya poitin .......that'll put hairs on ya chest lol........over strip them off ifn ya miss ya mouth lol ........also has been known if no gas......to run car on it too lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Thats ok. But I have one burning question.......do you paint your nails to match the kilt?



depends ifn it a special occasion lol


----------



## JakeG

Hahaa.. It's always nice to laugh between swigs :coffee:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> You'd be fine lol ........I got duck tape lol........an it ok really we juss talk gaelic ifn we talking bout ya then you not understand any way lol



I crossed some cultural lines when my wife got married, I know when im being talked about


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Thats ok. But I have one burning question.......do you paint your nails to match the kilt?



good stuff right there


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm good, slow startin today lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm good, slow startin today lol



Rob send him some of ya JW coffee lol.........


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm dumpin it in, hopein ya'll don't make me blow it out my nose lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Rob send him some of ya JW coffee lol.........



one secret to JW coffee is, 
have a bag of espresso or Turkish grind on hand and drop some on top of what ever you normally do. The Turkish grind will make your teeth sweat


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> depends ifn it a special occasion lol



how do you get the plaid pattern then. Very tiny rolls of masking tape.....? Do you buy it from the little people?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm dumpin it in, hopein ya'll don't make me blow it out my nose lol



Juss aim away from the keyboard lol.........don't want ya getting electric shocks lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> how do you get the plaid pattern then. Very tiny rolls of masking tape.....? Do you buy it from the little people?



I dunno really ........The wife in charge of the artistic dept lol


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> how do you get the plaid pattern then. Very tiny rolls of masking tape.....? Do you buy it from the little people?



It's probably easier to use stick-ons.. That way you can start off pink, switch to rainbow and end the day with plaid without ever touching a paint brush.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Juss aim away from the keyboard lol.........don't want ya getting electric shocks lol



and and juusst whats wrong wwiith with electro shock thethetherapy...I am ppppppperfectly normal now after all the tttrrementss


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> one secret to JW coffee is,
> have a bag of espresso or Turkish grind on hand and drop some on top of what ever you normally do. The Turkish grind will make your teeth sweat



gotta try that


----------



## jrcat

Mike empty your pm box


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> and and juusst whats wrong wwiith with electro shock thethetherapy...I am ppppppperfectly normal now after all the tttrrementss



Yeah but you get that prescribed to ya via the Doc lol.........Mike is in no need of that kinda therapy .....well not yet anyhows lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> gotta try that



Rob forgot to mention ya need a dirty cup too lol


----------



## jrcat

Where is Rob? Is he snorting that coffee dust again?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Yeah but you get that prescribed to ya via the Doc lol.........Mike is in no need of that kinda therapy .....well not yet anyhows lol



It could help him grow some hairs...buuuttttt it could also make him lose some more hairs lol....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Mike empty your pm box



got it. been shocked plenty of my doin, don't like it


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It could help him grow some hairs...buuuttttt it could also make him lose some more hairs lol....



I tell ya the ex scared um down my back and they ain't never come back up.


----------



## bustedup

Mikes juss aero dynamic steamlined go faster look lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> got it. been shocked plenty of my doin, don't like it



Like when you go to put a fresh rod in the gun bare handed... and SHOCK....


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I tell ya the ex scared um down my back and they ain't never come back up.



I'll send ya some special stuff bro........not sure ifn it makes hair grow ......but something will def grow lol...........


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Like when you go to put a fresh rod in the gun bare handed... and SHOCK....



that jus a little tingle lol 230 20 amp make ya hair stand up, and or run down ya back.


----------



## jrcat

Im off ...got things to do. Catch y'all later.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Rob forgot to mention ya need a dirty cup too lol



well some things are a given 



jrcat said:


> Where is Rob? Is he snorting that coffee dust again?



hey now, I had my sinuses surgically repaired too, so no more of that action. :bad_smelly:


----------



## JakeG

Well gents, time to gear up and hit the woods. Gotta bring extra clothes cause the warden wants to hit up a steakhouse on her lunch break. 

Yall bee careful if ur workin


----------



## treeslayer2003

me to laters dudes


----------



## bustedup

you guys be safe when ya working


----------



## bustedup

Tramp ifn you get on I need to pick ya brains bout a few things that ya might well know about bro


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> well some things are a given
> 
> 
> 
> hey now, I had my sinuses surgically repaired too, so no more of that action. :bad_smelly:



Ace Frehley boots get to ya?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Ace Frehley boots get to ya?



ehhh, I was there for the whole kiss era but they weren't really my bag. 

Now Bon Scott screaming :rocker:


----------



## roberte

Here is another guy who I think gets it done and makes me laugh while doing it

Hired Stihl slinger Kills again! - YouTube


----------



## dooby

Mr. Rob how are you doin' this blisterin' day ? I have watched that that guys vid's before. He makes me chuckle, too. He went and i ain't made it yet. The bank finance isn't gonna work out till this country is a "Republic" again, so I might be in a Alaska sooner than I thought:chainsawguy:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Mr. Rob how are you doin' this blisterin' day ? I have watched that taht guys vid's before. He makes me chuckle, too. He went and i ain't made it yet. The bank finance isn't gonna work out till this country is a "Republic" again, so I might be in alaska sooner than I thought:chainsawguy:



and im shooting for montanny.

im fine just laying low for a few minutes :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> and im shooting for montanny.
> 
> im fine just laying low for a few minutes :biggrinbounce2:



I just can't stand the layin/sittin' around... Damn-it.:bang: THIS WHOLE KNEE INJURY THING REALLY BLOWS!!!!! montanny has room for ya- when yer done w/ that Washington front porch.LOL:msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> I just can't stand the layin/sittin' around... Damn-it.:bang: THIS WHOLE KNEE INJURY THING REALLY BLOWS!!!!! montanny has room for ya- when yer done w/ that Washington front porch.LOL:msp_wink:



I don't like sitting either, but there are times when you got to slow down before you can speed up


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> I don't like sitting either, but there are times when you got to slow down before you can speed up



i have walked that needle though the floor already- bu, ya- I get it:msp_wink: Patience is awhat?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> i have walked that needle though the floor already- bu, ya- I get it:msp_wink: Patience is awhat?



a pain in the arse:yoyo:


----------



## jrcat

I have no patience. Which is probably half of my problem. I have twiddled my thumbs all day... making phone calls trying to find ANYONE in my area that could load these tracks Ive been working on.. porked till about 5 pm....


----------



## redprospector

dooby said:


> i have walked that needle though the floor already- bu, ya- I get it:msp_wink: Patience is a massive quantity of experience oozing out of your pours, all because you've been there and done that way too many times before.



There, I fixed it for ya. 

Andy


----------



## dooby

redprospector said:


> There, I fixed it for ya.
> 
> Andy



Howdy Andy- I guess what I meant about patience was my response to a preacher/marriage counselor when he told me patience was a woman. I said awhaat? Any how the next one won't ruin every thing tryin' to...... any way back to loggin',snag fallers, and busted up bitter can't waits:cool2: Speakin of SNAGS ... sorry still got resentments :hell_boy:


----------



## jrcat

dooby said:


> Howdy Andy- I guess what I meant about patience was my response to a preacher/marriage counselor when he told me patience was a woman. I said awhaat? Any how the next one won't ruin every thing tryin' to...... any way back to loggin',snag fallers, and busted up bitter can't waits:cool2: Speakin of SNAGS ... sorry still got resentments :hell_boy:



Tis better to just stay "unmarried" IMHO.. Then again.. I am bitter and unforgiving.


----------



## redprospector

dooby said:


> Howdy Andy- I guess what I meant about patience was my response to a preacher/marriage counselor when he told me patience was a woman. I said awhaat? Any how the next one won't ruin every thing tryin' to...... any way back to loggin',snag fallers, and busted up bitter can't waits:cool2: Speakin of SNAGS ... sorry still got resentments :hell_boy:



Hahaha. Patience, and wisdom come from experience in all fields. 
Two things I can tell you from experience. Horses and women are cheaper to rent than to have them in your own stable.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

So that 066 now sports a 42" bar... its almost as tall at the wifey...:msp_rolleyes: should get to bury it in some Fir soon...


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Howdy Andy- I guess what I meant about patience was my response to a preacher/marriage counselor when he told me patience was a woman. I said awhaat? Any how the next one won't ruin every thing tryin' to...... any way back to loggin',snag fallers, and busted up bitter can't waits:cool2: Speakin of SNAGS ... sorry still got resentments :hell_boy:



always did like working them snags, keeps it interesting :coffee::sigarette:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> So that 066 now sports a 42" bar... its almost as tall at the wifey...:msp_rolleyes: should get to bury it in some Fir soon...



what did you put on it and is it a true 42 or a wannabe


----------



## JakeG

Northman, you'll have to snap a pic of that saw with the new bar. :hmm3grin2orange: Which bar did you get for her?

Speaking of bars.. I could have used a 36" at least 4 times today. That may not be a big deal to most of you but most of our timber is in the 20-30" range. Anyway, do yall have anything against Total Super Bars? IIRC, Total doesn't make their 42"er which is kind of disappointing as For the money... I'd like to have one.


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> what did you put on it and is it a true 42 or a wannabe



Who makes the wannabe's? I don't want to end up with one


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Who makes the wannabe's? I don't want to end up with one



well a sthil bar needs a steroid shot to be the advertised length.

in your case jake its a "wannabee" bar :msp_tongue:


----------



## mdavlee

If you've never used a 42" you're in for a good forearm workout. I had a cannon and even it was a little whippy. I prefer a 33-36".


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Tis better to just stay "unmarried" IMHO.. Then again.. I am bitter and unforgiving.



ok to forgive, never forget.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I wish ya'll school me on these other brand bars. I in the sticks ya know. whats the deal on super bars n sugi hara?


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> If you've never used a 42" you're in for a good forearm workout. I had a cannon and even it was a little whippy. I prefer a 33-36".



No joke, my 42" Oregon gets my full attention weight wise, but it is whippy and difficult to dog from the near corner for that reason. Does look pretty cool, however, and when you can't get all the way through from one side you know u'r in decent size wood. I was sad to learn the 42" total bars are Oregon. I'm dreaming of a 36" techlite, but we'll see.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I wish ya'll school me on these other brand bars. I in the sticks ya know. whats the deal on super bars n sugi hara?




View attachment 306180


sugi fan. sticks or not they will accept you cc number. higher quality steel . I haven't had an issue


----------



## treeslayer2003

so where ya get um? I hope they got more than 1 rivet in the tip.


----------



## JakeG

I imagine a 42 being quite the beast on an already heavy powerhead. A 32-36 would handle 99% of my needs, the 28 isn't really cuttin it for me on this plot.

Sugi would be ideal, but maybe out of budget.. We'll see how side work is this fall.

Here's what Total bars look like:


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like it be hard for the tip to twist on the bar. that's why I don't like Oregon. used to run Windsor but easy to find stihl now. by the way a 28 is 66 bucks at local dealer, how do these compare?


----------



## mdavlee

Total makes up to 36". Sugihara makes longer ones but they're expensive. The Tsumura light and tough are real nice but they're right with the sugi bars for cost. The best deal in a 36" light bar is the Stihl light.


----------



## JakeG

I can't compare to anything other than Oregon and non tech lite Husqvarna bars. Total bars are superior imo, and I don't think many would argue.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I can't compare to anything other than Oregon and non tech lite Husqvarna bars. Total bars are superior imo, and I don't think many would argue.



Best bars if ya cash not an issue ........sughihara esp the bigger ones they tend to be stiffer.


----------



## northmanlogging

Sorry wandered off...

Its an Oregone bar, evidently Stihl does not make anything over 36", I'm a little surprised though its not nearly as whipy as I thought it would be... still hate everything from oregon though, got a stihl square grind chisel skip on it. Couldn't tell ya what the letters that correspond are...

Most of the time 32" is my go to bar length, I guy can cut upwards of 5' with a 32" it just takes time and a little patience, but I picked up this 066 just for felling bigger trees... either the wood is getting bigger or my belly is cause I have been having trouble seeing the tip lately, and all this farting around dancing with a stump is starting to make me feel swedish...


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Sorry wandered off...
> 
> Its an Oregone bar, evidently Stihl does not make anything over 36", I'm a little surprised though its not nearly as whipy as I thought it would be... still hate everything from oregon though, got a stihl square grind chisel skip on it. Couldn't tell ya what the letters that correspond are...
> 
> Most of the time 32" is my go to bar length, I guy can cut upwards of 5' with a 32" it just takes time and a little patience, but I picked up this 066 just for felling bigger trees... either the wood is getting bigger or my belly is cause I have been having trouble seeing the tip lately, and all this farting around dancing with a stump is starting to make me feel swedish...



Ohhhh, Burn!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> so where ya get um? I hope they got more than 1 rivet in the tip.




View attachment 306222

Sugi tip


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> By the way a 28 is 66 bucks at local dealer, how do these compare?



Just realized you were talking about price and not the feel or quality of the bars. 

Idk what normal pricing is on Total super bars but here's what I paid thanks to a group buy:
20" - $40
24" - $55
28" - $60

I think regular pricing is anywhere from $15-30 more. 

Runnin this heavy saw makes me feel like a zombie in the mornin.. but I'll be damned if it isnt fun! 

Time for some :coffee:


----------



## mdavlee

$66 is a pretty good price on those bars. For the most part I think if they were more widely available they would be run by a lot more people.


----------



## jrcat

Just got back from the falls and looking at that tract I mentioned the other day.... WOW....


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> View attachment 306222
> 
> Sugi tip


that looks good n rigid



JakeG said:


> Just realized you were talking about price and not the feel or quality of the bars.
> both really
> Idk what normal pricing is on Total super bars but here's what I paid thanks to a group buy:
> 20" - $40
> 24" - $55
> 28" - $60
> 
> I think regular pricing is anywhere from $15-30 more.
> 
> Runnin this heavy saw makes me feel like a zombie in the mornin.. but I'll be damned if it isnt fun!
> 
> Time for some :coffee:


I saw that, i'll get in on it next time.


mdavlee said:


> $66 is a pretty good price on those bars. For the most part I think if they were more widely available they would be run by a lot more people.



Mike 66 is for a stihl 28 wide tip at my dealer, can't get nothing else local. just wondering how these others compare price and quality wise. I won't run Oregon any more but I do miss the old Windsor.


----------



## mdavlee

The total/Tsumura are as good or better than Stihl bars for quality. They seem to wear like a cannon but at half the price.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> The total/Tsumura are as good or better than Stihl bars for quality. They seem to wear like a cannon but at half the price.



i'm gonna try one soon. cannon same as woodsman pro? they are high and only 1 tip rivet like an Oregon.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah the cannon uses the oregon style top. They do make a super bar plus that uses a Stihl wide nose tip. Those bars a higher than the regular Oregon style tip. I haven't tried one of them yet.


----------



## roberte

talking about cannon bars, there is a 60+ " cannon bar on fleabay, fits an 088,090 in .404. it was at $102 and change a couple of hours ago, PST, if anyone cares


----------



## jrcat

So the tract in Niagra Falls....I got it!!


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> So the tract in Niagra Falls....I got it!!



nice

now resuming, jrcat unfiltered :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> So the tract in Niagra Falls....I got it!!



good work my friend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yer turn Rob. hello Glen


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> yer turn Rob. hello Glen



well I haven't started looking yet, at least not seriously.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> So the tract in Niagra Falls....I got it!!


----------



## bustedup

evening lads and ladettes


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> So the tract in Niagra Falls....I got it!!



Good job taking a chance putting yourself out there in a position to fail. Generally it is the only way to be truly successful. Hopefully it is just the start of a run of good luck. Well deserved. I can lend you the 385 if u'r 372 is still crapped out.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Good job taking a chance putting yourself out there in a position to fail. Generally it is the only way to be truly successful. Hopefully it is just the start of a run of good luck. Well deserved. I can lend you the 385 if u'r 372 is still crapped out.



that's a heck of a deal right there


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> evening lads and ladettes



top of the afternoon sir


----------



## treeslayer2003

howdy Graeme, Rob, Darb, Jon, all of yas and Randy


----------



## roberte

View attachment 306292


----------



## treeslayer2003

:hmm3grin2orange: long choker


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: long choker



just in case ya gotta reach out and touch somethingumpkin2:


----------



## northmanlogging

Someone wanted a picture.... so a, here it is... for reference there are three saws in the tool box, an 046, a 461 (both with 32" bars), and a 260... the 066 won't fit...


----------



## mdavlee

Well I got 2 chains here for a 28" bar for some guy in TX. I hope he don't cut his leg off with it when he gets them:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Someone wanted a picture.... so a, here it is... for reference there are three saws in the tool box, an 046, a 461 (both with 32" bars), and a 260... the 066 won't fit...



nice headache rack


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> nice headache rack



Thanks I built it...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Someone wanted a picture.... so a, here it is... for reference there are three saws in the tool box, an 046, a 461 (both with 32" bars), and a 260... the 066 won't fit...



Nm, you could have at least put that bar in upside down :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> Well I got 2 chains here for a 28" bar for some guy in TX. I hope he don't cut his leg off with it when he gets them:msp_biggrin:



If so, he's more than able to patch it up himself!!!


----------



## mdavlee

That's what my wife said also. Roberte cut his finger getting them out of the box when I sent him one.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> That's what my wife said also. Roberte cut his finger getting them out of the box when I sent him one.



True , but is was that wierd cut on top of the finger, not the paw portion.:msp_wink:


----------



## 1270d

Here is another chain shot. The last ones didn't work very well in hard maple. Made this one a little more aggressive, hopefully it feeds better. Any input?


----------



## mdavlee

It looks to have a little bit of side beak. That will make it aggressive but dull quickly. I'll try to get a picture of a chain I ground for hardwood.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Someone wanted a picture.... so a, here it is... for reference there are three saws in the tool box, an 046, a 461 (both with 32" bars), and a 260... the 066 won't fit...



Badass. Have you fallen anything with it yet?


----------



## mdavlee

Here's a Stihl chain that I ground that is real aggressive. A little too much for my 372 to pull. I'm going to have to grind it again to get the teeth shorter so the rakers will be higher.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Thanks I built it...



don't see them much any more, I have one around here some where.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> Here's a Stihl chain that I ground that is real aggressive. A little too much for my 372 to pull. I'm going to have to grind it again to get the teeth shorter so the rakers will be higher.



little rakers, can't get round chain with them no more or I not seen any lately.


----------



## 1270d

I intentionally beaked it. Kept the plate angles the same and lowered in a bit. I haven't used this grinder much for a couple years, but I had my old angles marked and that's what I used. I havent ever had any luck with them feeding in with the angles converging right at the corner. I'm looking forward to your pics and suggestions.


----------



## 1270d

Let me get a closer pic of mine. It appears you have a much sharper grind while mine is more dull yet more aggressive. I'll try to mimick yours on the Ziggy. Kinda wish I was using a silvey so I could just get your angles to try.


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> Nm, you could have at least put that bar in upside down :hmm3grin2orange:



I thought I did... usually try to to make the ocd jerks have fit...


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Badass. Have you fallen anything with it yet?



No but I will soon... very soon, probably next weekend, my usual partner in crime is off torturing himself on a 50 mi hike, I don't like falling big trees with out some one else around to bale me out or at least call the meat wagon.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> little rakers, can't get round chain with them no more or I not seen any lately.



Stihl RSK if they still sell it has those small rakers. 



1270d said:


> I intentionally beaked it. Kept the plate angles the same and lowered in a bit. I haven't used this grinder much for a couple years, but I had my old angles marked and that's what I used. I havent ever had any luck with them feeding in with the angles converging right at the corner. I'm looking forward to your pics and suggestions.



I don't know how the Ziggy is set up so I can't help you too much.


----------



## 1270d

Couple more. Pretty tough to get much closer than this with my phone camera.

Do you cut softer hardwood with that like red oak? How long before it gets wood dull? I would hope to get close to a half day with this one. We all have to see.


----------



## 1270d

Here you can see the general layout of Mr Z


----------



## redprospector

Make the cutter look like mdavlee's cutter and it will do well in any type of wood. With the side beak you'll never be satisfied with it.

Andy


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I thought I did... usually try to to make the ocd jerks have fit...



You did :msp_biggrin:

How did he know I'm ocd.....


If I could only try out a husky f:censored:ING ocd


----------



## mdavlee

I have gone 5 tanks on one chain on a 395 and it wasn't completely dull yet. It was still pulling chips.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> You did :msp_biggrin:
> 
> How did he know I'm ocd.....
> 
> 
> If I could only try out a husky f:censored:ING ocd



you ain't missing nothing. otstir: oke: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1270d

This looks to be pretty close to the same angles? I don't have the corner to corner grind but it may be the Oregon cutters different inner profile


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I have gone 5 tanks on one chain on a 395 and it wasn't completely dull yet. It was still pulling chips.



It's a 395 for god sake, I would hope it still pulling chips :jester: :hmm3grin2orange::sword::kilt:


----------



## mdavlee

1270d said:


> This looks to be pretty close to the same angles? I don't have the corner to corner grind but it may be the Oregon cutters different inner profile



That looks to be pretty close.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey I want a saw that jus pull ya thru the kerf when it dull, who makes that? :blob6:


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> No but I will soon... very soon, probably next weekend, my usual partner in crime is off torturing himself on a 50 mi hike, I don't like falling big trees with out some one else around to bale me out or at least call the meat wagon.



I can almost guarantee you will think it is whippy when you line up your first gunning cut. I think mine bends about 3/4 of an inch. I have to take the bend out before dawging in or it will bind. I can prolly take the rakers down a bit with the 394, which should help with that. It is surprisingly nice for limbing and bucking. You can reach the ground without bending, and the weight basically does the bucking for me. I am actually not strong enough to use the top of the long bar bucking. Just kinda sits there


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I can almost guarantee you will think it is whippy when you line up your first gunning cut. I think mine bends about 3/4 of an inch. I have to take the bend out before dawging in or it will bind. I can prolly take the rakers down a bit with the 394, which should help with that. It is surprisingly nice for limbing and bucking. You can reach the ground without bending, and the weight basically does the bucking for me. I am actually not strong enough to use the top of the long bar bucking. Just kinda sits there



Easier said, however engage as big a cross section of that bar first, then hook up with the dawg .
Precut with a smaller bar , option 2

Or practice your sloping backcuts:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Easier said, however engage as big a cross section of that bar first, then hook up with the dawg .
> Precut with a smaller bar , option 2
> 
> Or practice your sloping backcuts:greenchainsaw:



And let the saw do the work .....that's why ya got powerful saws lol


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Easier said, however engage as big a cross section of that bar first, then hook up with the dawg .
> Precut with a smaller bar , option 2
> 
> Or practice your sloping backcuts:greenchainsaw:





bustedup said:


> And let the saw do the work .....that's why ya got powerful saws lol



Ya, that sounded like I think I know more than I do. I can execute a sloping back cut without practice, thank you very much. I will take the rakers down on the 135 dl pain-in-the-ass-to-sharpen chain to let the 394 pull it in. When people say I look jumpy it is actually 8hp of saw pulling my 170 lbs every which way.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Ya, that sounded like I think I know more than I do. I can execute a sloping back cut without practice, thank you very much. I will take the rakers down on the 135 dl pain-in-the-ass-to-sharpen chain to let the 394 pull it in. When people say I look jumpy it is actually 8hp of saw pulling my 170 lbs every which way.



Hmmmmm lol that should be telling ya something


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> If I could only try out a husky f:censored:ING ocd



If you have a 70 and 90cc Stihl, there really isn't much need for anything else. I never understood the concept of the "limbing saw." Do people really fall with one then limb with another? I have the luxury of falling on my own property and still prolly wouldn't pick up the small saw for limbing a tree I fell with the 385 or 394.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Ya, that sounded like I think I know more than I do. I can execute a sloping back cut without practice, thank you very much. I will take the rakers down on the 135 dl pain-in-the-ass-to-sharpen chain to let the 394 pull it in. When people say I look jumpy it is actually 8hp of saw pulling my 170 lbs every which way.



Just a friendly tip there pardner:jester:

On that 135 dl is that full comp or skip.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> If you have a 70 and 90cc Stihl, there really isn't much need for anything else. I never understood the concept of the "limbing saw." Do people really fall with one then limb with another? I have the luxury of falling on my own property and still prolly wouldn't pick up the small saw for limbing a tree I fell with the 385 or 394.



depends what ya doing bro and the circumstances ya find ya self in


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> If you have a 70 and 90cc Stihl, there really isn't much need for anything else. I never understood the concept of the "limbing saw." Do people really fall with one then limb with another? I have the luxury of falling on my own property and still prolly wouldn't pick up the small saw for limbing a tree I fell with the 385 or 394.



Thank you, sounds like someone just got out of the chainsaw forum:bang: my word


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Thank you, sounds like someone just got out of the chainsaw forum:bang: my word



yup it not juss the tools but who on the end of em .......


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> yup it not juss the tools but who on the end of em .......



Now if you'll excuse me , I can only cut from here to here with my 46dl saw:bang:


----------



## bustedup

Be safe y'all .....laters


----------



## northmanlogging

the [email protected]##%s that pack around a limbing saw and a felling saw, are not packing them around... if anything they got wheels that carry their crap around with em.


its bad enough dragging a saw, fuel, oil, water, wedges, axe, tape, tin hat, without having to worry about grabbing my little saw to knock of a few limbs. Granted the little saw hangs out in the skidder trunk, only for bumping knots on the landing or getting myself out of trouble in the brush, and thats only cause a bigger saw doesn't ride real well on or in the missus.


----------



## JakeG

northmanlogging said:


> the [email protected]##%s that pack around a limbing saw and a felling saw, are not packing them around... if anything they got wheels that carry their crap around with em.



Agreed.. 

Even when I use the tractor I don't stuff two saws in the cab.. No room. I damn sure ain't gonna hand carry two saws regardless of the terrain.


----------



## Gologit

:msp_biggrin: I'm glad you "one saw" guys aren't posting all this on the Firewood forum. Some of those weekend warriors take so many saws to the woods with them I don't see how they have room left to haul anything home. They tend to get a little bunched up when somebody pokes fun at them about it, too.



Couldn't be just an excuse to have a lot of saws could it?


I always have a backup saw with me but it usually stays in the crummy where it's supposed to be.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm too lazy to carry an extra saw 1/4 mile from the truck. I used a 288 yesterday limbing a beech that was only 8" and had a ton of limbs.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Just a friendly tip there pardner:jester:
> 
> On that 135 dl is that full comp or skip.



I run full skip on everything over 20". Just like it better


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> I run full skip on everything over 20". Just like it better



You need to try some semi skip. Much smoother in the limbs and no real difference on the stump and blocking. With all that power you got it's like running doughnuts on a hot rod. :msp_wink:


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> You need to try some semi skip. Much smoother in the limbs and no real difference on the stump and blocking. With all that power you got it's like running doughnuts on a hot rod. :msp_wink:



Mmmmmm... Doughnuts.....


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: I'm glad you "one saw" guys aren't posting all this on the Firewood forum. Some of those weekend warriors take so many saws to the woods with them I don't see how they have room left to haul anything home. They tend to get a little bunched up when somebody pokes fun at them about it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be just an excuse to have a lot of saws could it?
> 
> 
> I always have a backup saw with me but it usually stays in the crummy where it's supposed to be.



Just out of curiosity do you switch between the two or do you have a favorite? I'm real partial to the 461, the 046 basket case is getting tired so it spends its life waiting in the crummy...


----------



## slowp

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/241247.htm

I'd have no room for firewood if I took that many saws out! The Barbie Saw is reliable and Old Sparkless will start on a warm day or if kept by the stove . 

Northman, don't forget to pack your shovel and fire extinguisher. Fire season, you know.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> If so, he's more than able to patch it up himself!!!


or amputate ....


northmanlogging said:


> Thanks I built it...


nice man..


roberte said:


> Nm, you could have at least put that bar in upside down :hmm3grin2orange:


then iy would face right side up when the saw is upside down?


treeslayer2003 said:


> you ain't missing nothing.


not nice


roberte said:


> It's a 395 for god sake, I would hope it still pulling chips :jester: :hmm3grin2orange::sword::kilt:


not nice again..lol


treeslayer2003 said:


> hey I want a saw that jus pull ya thru the kerf when it dull, who makes that? :blob6:


Husky


Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: I'm glad you "one saw" guys aren't posting all this on the Firewood forum. Some of those weekend warriors take so many saws to the woods with them I don't see how they have room left to haul anything home. They tend to get a little bunched up when somebody pokes fun at them about it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be just an excuse to have a lot of saws could it?
> 
> 
> I always have a backup saw with me but it usually stays in the crummy where it's supposed to be.



So my 542362 saw plan wont work? damn ....back to the drawing board.. how could those fire wood guys be so....


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> You need to try some semi skip. Much smoother in the limbs and no real difference on the stump and blocking. With all that power you got it's like running doughnuts on a hot rod. :msp_wink:



With half or semi skip, some of the grabby will disappepar, imho


----------



## jrcat

I had a guy ask me why he see's so many loggers going to the woods with 1 ton trucks, as I was standing next to my one ton truck..Hmmm I wanted to say it was to carry the bodies of people who asked to many questions but.....I was nice.


----------



## treeslayer2003

morning fellas, well, I do a little different. no who would tote two saws? generaly I go back n fall a tank, then come back on the skidder with a different saw [460] top out what ever is close n pull them. that way I don't hafta pack gas n oil. usualy can fall a load on a tank that way. one man band here. and fairly flat. hey ya guys know i'm poking ya bout them punkin saws, I have some of those to. :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> or amputate ....
> 
> nice man..
> 
> then iy would face right side up when the saw is upside down?
> 
> not nice
> 
> not nice again..lol
> 
> Husky
> 
> 
> So my 542362 saw plan wont work? damn ....back to the drawing board.. how could those fire wood guys be so....




Good stuff right there otstir:

I am being nice, I was even talking to busted last night and mention husky , by its proper callouts with a straight face

Your 542362 saw plan is fine, you have access to the semi truck to haul them around. It's the additional 719 bars and bar change outs that's annoying:censored:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> With half or semi skip, some of the grabby will disappepar, imho


you guys like that stuff, I may try it.


jrcat said:


> I had a guy ask me why he see's so many loggers going to the woods with 1 ton trucks, as I was standing next to my one ton truck..Hmmm I wanted to say it was to carry the bodies of people who asked to many questions but.....I was nice.



my poor 3/4 ton wishes it were a ton. bout 9000lbs now


----------



## roberte

Two saws fueled up is roughly an 90 min to 2 hours. Just how I gauge my day. :coffee::sigarette:

Good day gents


----------



## bustedup

hey rob and the others .................ifn ya want more than one saw out with ya...........get the apprentice to carry it ........in my case when boys were younger thy got to do that .............hence why they not work in the woods now lol.........The weekend warriors ......would guess falling anything is more a social thing with them so guess there maybe more folks about (for back slapping and cheer leading lol) and usually it only one or two they fall and well don't expect the walk to far either lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> you guys like that stuff, I may try it.
> 
> 
> my poor 3/4 ton wishes it were a ton. bout 9000lbs now



Slayer, on a 91 dl, its about 6 extra cutter's 

Take a shovel and a firehose to the crummy after you back it up to the slash pile :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Slayer, on a 91 dl, its about 6 extra cutter's
> 
> Take a shovel and a firehose to the crummy after you back it up to the slash pile :msp_biggrin:



ha did that couple weeks ago. the next day loaded a spare truck tire n wheel, air compressor, 3 buckets hydro oh and a bigger fuel tank. I prolly overload a 1 ton too.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hey rob and the others .................ifn ya want more than one saw out with ya...........get the apprentice to carry it ........in my case when boys were younger thy got to do that .............hence why they not work in the woods now lol.........The weekend warriors ......would guess falling anything is more a social thing with them so guess there maybe more folks about (for back slapping and cheer leading lol) and usually it only one or two they fall and well don't expect the walk to far either lol



An apprentice, what's that :msp_scared: there all experts after the first break. Just ask em , there's an "app" they downloaded.:censored:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> An apprentice, what's that :msp_scared: there all experts after the first break. Just ask em , there's an "app" they downloaded.:censored:



use ya own app lol.......ya don't need to download it either .......it called a caulk boot lol......parked full square in their rear


----------



## treeslayer2003

prolly have to do a lot of that just to get um to the woods. to much like work, jus do it myself.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> use ya own app lol.......ya don't need to download it either .......it called a caulk boot lol......parked full square in their rear



That's an app I can get with
I call that a 7,8,9

7 doctors
8 hours
To remove a size 9 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I got size 11. oldest boy wears a 13, seems redundant now. :msp_unsure:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> prolly have to do a lot of that just to get um to the woods. to much like work, jus do it myself.



oh never said it was easy getting an apprentice lol..........bring back the press gang lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, I got size 11. oldest boy wears a 13, seems redundant now. :msp_unsure:



Well newspaper and .404 works too,


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, I got size 11. oldest boy wears a 13, seems redundant now. :msp_unsure:



ok then get a 2x4 use it lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Well newspaper and .404 works too,



yup how could I forget that one lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

hell boys I can't catch him no more, I jus hafta chunk sumthin at him. todays youth, sumthin went wrong.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hell boys I can't catch him no more, I jus hafta chunk sumthin at him. todays youth, sumthin went wrong.



use hobbles lol he can run with em lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ok then get a 2x4 use it lol



Sounds very Scottish:kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Sounds very Scottish:kilt:



nah scots is ......use a old fence post lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Rained really hard here for an hour early this morning. First time in a while and the twins and I headed back to the "dry" creek. Good way to spend time with the boys

View attachment 306414


View attachment 306415


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> you guys like that stuff, I may try it.
> 
> 
> my poor 3/4 ton wishes it were a ton. bout 9000lbs now


my 1 ton is at 8800lbs with out much in the back 


treeslayer2003 said:


> ha did that couple weeks ago. the next day loaded a spare truck tire n wheel, air compressor, 3 buckets hydro oh and a bigger fuel tank. I prolly overload a 1 ton too.


poor poor dodge....dont tell me its 318 powered too...lol


bustedup said:


> yup how could I forget that one lol


old age


treeslayer2003 said:


> hell boys I can't catch him no more, I jus hafta chunk sumthin at him. todays youth, sumthin went wrong.


its called the "interwebzz"


roberte said:


> Sounds very Scottish:kilt:


or dutch lol


----------



## jrcat

I like this new style of posting I have goin on here.. I should have my own trade mark. Like zorro has a big Z....


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I like this new style of posting I have goin on here.. I should have my own trade mark. Like zorro has a big Z....



yes I like it too, kind of adopting it myself

it the best way to catch up,


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/241247.htm
> 
> I'd have no room for firewood if I took that many saws out! The Barbie Saw is reliable and Old Sparkless will start on a warm day or if kept by the stove .
> 
> Northman, don't forget to pack your shovel and fire extinguisher. Fire season, you know.....:msp_biggrin:



there is a polaski and an extinguisher in both crummys at all times, need to get a shovel for the new one.


----------



## treeslayer2003

360 cat. the 70s 318 is really a detuned 340 and is much better than a 360 if give it jus a few little tweaks, sshh it a secrete.


----------



## tramp bushler

roberte said:


> yes I like it too, kind of adopting it myself
> 
> it the best way to catch up,



Heck boys. Catch up, I just hope I'm hitting enuf high spots to stay on the road. Seems every time Icheck back in y'all r 10 p


----------



## tramp bushler

p



I ZoomBoom d it. 4480 ZB with 8' man basket used the Husky 327 polesaw a lot. This is another tree I'm glad I did not climb.


----------



## roberte

trademark

:cat:


----------



## tramp bushler




----------



## treeslayer2003

it is amazing how a tree can live being so hollow. hey tramp, did you ever fix ya starter? was it the starter?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> 360 cat. the 70s 318 is really a detuned 340 and is much better than a 360 if give it jus a few little tweaks, sshh it a secrete.


Most 360's I have ever run were doggy.. but 318's have a special place as they can be hum drum or nasty little things.


roberte said:


> trademark
> 
> :cat:



is this your trade mark or is it up for grabs? lol has to be something more flashy lol 


I just got home ..home .. as in my place.. finally.. sit back crack open an angry orchard hard cider... and...... (not sure what to put here as I havent figured it out yet .. my brain is still buzzing).....


----------



## jrcat

Nice work Tramp.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Just out of curiosity do you switch between the two or do you have a favorite? I'm real partial to the 461, the 046 basket case is getting tired so it spends its life waiting in the crummy...



No, I usually don't switch. My main work saw is still the 660 that TreeSlingr did for me...I think that thing is going to run forever. My back up is an older 660 that's basically stock except for a triple port muffler.

I've never used a 461 for a falling saw but there are times when one would come in handy. We use 461s and 441s on the landing.


----------



## HuskStihl

A fun afternoon of chain sharpening, saw tuning, bar dressing and sprocket changing. I had forgotten how much I dislike dealing with outboard clutches. At least the 394's comes off with a 3/4 socket instead of the goofy clutch tool thing the smaller ones use. Can't wait to try out mikes chains. I'll make some videos comparing them to my best round sharpening


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> No, I usually don't switch. My main work saw is still the 660 that TreeSlingr did for me...I think that thing is going to run forever. My back up is an older 660 that's basically stock except for a triple port muffler.
> 
> I've never used a 461 for a falling saw but there are times when one would come in handy. We use 461s and 441s on the landing.



Ok now we know your saw choice, were do you come out on the whole bar and chain question :coffee: 
Enquiring minds :wink2:


----------



## mdavlee

He's probably using a 36" stihl light bar. Not sure if he's back to skip or on semi skip chain.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> He's probably using a 36" stihl light bar. Not sure if he's back to skip or on semi skip chain.



Yeah you know how them old guys roll


----------



## northmanlogging

RandyMac said:


>



Is Huskstill in middle somewhere?:tongue2:


----------



## JakeG

:sword:



> _Last edited by northmanlogging; Today at 06:33 PM. Reason: I thing the s key is sticky...
> _



Ya gotta read this thread between sips of :coffee:


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



It's the eternal flame for page 420 :msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> :sword:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta read this thread between sips of :coffee:



Is there another way? 

Mmmmm, coffee umpkin2::coffee:


----------



## twochains

RAF Tornado GR4 Fast low level pass - YouTube


Hope all is well! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> Ok now we know your saw choice, were do you come out on the whole bar and chain question :coffee:
> Enquiring minds :wink2:



Like my word on things is the ultimate positive endorsement for any product? :msp_biggrin: Not hardly. I just know what works for me and what I feel comfortable with and what I see other guys in the woods using.

I run Stihl bars, both LW and regular. They hold up. I ran Oregon for years but I had a run of bad luck with their 36" regular bars and quit using them. Their shorter bars seem to be okay. The Oregon RW bars were too flimsy for serious use but I might have been too rough with them. I really mangled a couple of those.

For chain I like Oregon JGX. I know, I know, all us Left Coast logger types are supposed to be square chain fanatics but I sold my grinder a couple of years ago and I suck at hand filing square. I don't do enough production falling on a steady basis to justify buying another Silvey...and I have to keep telling myself that.
The JGX seems to be consistent in quality, holds an edge well, hand files easily, and the price is reasonable. I've also run the Woodland Pro chain from Baileys and it was every bit as good as the Oregon. 

Now, that being said, Stihl chain is still the best there is. Stays sharper longer, wears better where it rides the bar rails, doesn't stretch as much when new, and carries the bar oil to the tip on a long bar better. It's better than Oregon in almost every way. Almost. It's just not _enough_ better to justify the extra cost. My bean counter penciled it out and in a high use setting the Oregon is more cost effective on a cost-per-hour basis than Stihl is. If I was a firewood cutter or a hobbyist and cost didn't matter I'd probably use Stihl chain.
I might start using Stihl chain again...but I've got a damn roll of JGX to use up first. And at my age....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> RAF Tornado GR4 Fast low level pass - YouTube
> 
> 
> Hope all is well! :msp_w00t:



This will be a very popular post, I bet. Very good to "hear your voice" Clint!


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Is Huskstill in middle somewhere?:tongue2:



No. The fahr we had here a few years ago scared the pee outta me. I run from fahr, much respect for those who run into it


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm not even remotely an Oregon fanboy, but JGX is a nice feeling chain. Once I learned from one of you boys about the rakers being too high out of the box I like I even better. I am a weekend warrior but Stihl chain, which does stay sharp almost forever, is very pricey around here


----------



## jrcat

Yo Clint.. hows it hanging buddy? Doc you and I have the same feeling on fire... I hates it lol. I like working steel (using torches) but thats a controlled setting and I am not into black smithing. Just have my torches and my 2 trusty welders. I watched my buddies house burn to the ground 5 years ago since then I dont mess with it and respect it and leave it alone.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Like my word on things is the ultimate positive endorsement for any product? :msp_biggrin: Not hardly. I just know what works for me and what I feel comfortable with and what I see other guys in the woods using.
> 
> I run Stihl bars, both LW and regular. They hold up. I ran Oregon for years but I had a run of bad luck with their 36" regular bars and quit using them. Their shorter bars seem to be okay. The Oregon RW bars were too flimsy for serious use but I might have been too rough with them. I really mangled a couple of those.
> 
> For chain I like Oregon JGX. I know, I know, all us Left Coast logger types are supposed to be square chain fanatics but I sold my grinder a couple of years ago and I suck at hand filing square. I don't do enough production falling on a steady basis to justify buying another Silvey...and I have to keep telling myself that.
> The JGX seems to be consistent in quality, holds an edge well, hand files easily, and the price is reasonable. I've also run the Woodland Pro chain from Baileys and it was every bit as good as the Oregon.
> 
> Now, that being said, Stihl chain is still the best there is. Stays sharper longer, wears better where it rides the bar rails, doesn't stretch as much when new, and carries the bar oil to the tip on a long bar better. It's better than Oregon in almost every way. Almost. It's just not _enough_ better to justify the extra cost. My bean counter penciled it out and in a high use setting the Oregon is more cost effective on a cost-per-hour basis than Stihl is. If I was a firewood cutter or a hobbyist and cost didn't matter I'd probably use Stihl chain.
> I might start using Stihl chain again...but I've got a damn roll of JGX to use up first. And at my age....:msp_rolleyes:




Thanks for playing along. Not looking for endorsment , just asking what your preference is. Always curious to see what others are doing. 
Now if you need help peeling chain off that roll....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> RAF Tornado GR4 Fast low level pass - YouTube
> 
> 
> Hope all is well! :msp_w00t:



That's it , a drive by....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> That's it , a drive by....:greenchainsaw:



could have been a moon..... so could be worse.


----------



## roberte

Fire don't bother me, but I m not normal.


----------



## jrcat

Good evening gentlemen ... how are you guys tonight.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good evening gentlemen ... how are you guys tonight.



:kilt::matrix::sigarette::coffee:


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> it is amazing how a tree can live being so hollow. hey tramp, did you ever fix ya starter? was it the starter?




Not yet. It hasn't moved since snow was on the ground. I have a company truck I drive all the while I'm running the tree stuff for the outfit I'm working for. But I need to get one and stick it in. I want to get it all setup before freeze up. 
I get home on the weekend and I'm BEAT. If I don't get recouped then I can't make it thru the next week.


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> RAF Tornado GR4 Fast low level pass - YouTube
> 
> 
> Hope all is well! :msp_w00t:



Hey Clint ; what's up?


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> No. The fahr we had here a few years ago scared the pee outta me. I run from fahr, much respect for those who run into it



Well I just figured Randy made good on a threat...:angry2::msp_ohmy::biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

there should be a roasting marshmallow smiley


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Well I just figured Randy made good on a threat...:angry2::msp_ohmy::biggrin:



Funny, I just couldn't figure out the joke. Decided to play it straight until it i got smarter. didnt happen. Seems obvious now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

I don't always understand my jokes either...:msp_unsure:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> Not yet. It hasn't moved since snow was on the ground. I have a company truck I drive all the while I'm running the tree stuff for the outfit I'm working for. But I need to get one and stick it in. I want to get it all setup before freeze up.
> I get home on the weekend and I'm BEAT. If I don't get recouped then I can't make it thru the next week.



I know exactly what ya mean.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> RAF Tornado GR4 Fast low level pass - YouTube
> 
> 
> Hope all is well! :msp_w00t:



great to hear from ya bro. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> No, I usually don't switch. My main work saw is still the 660 that TreeSlingr did for me...I think that thing is going to run forever. My back up is an older 660 that's basically stock except for a triple port muffler.
> 
> I've never used a 461 for a falling saw but there are times when one would come in handy. We use 461s and 441s on the landing.



hey Bob, how much better would you say yer 660 is after modification? I have never been impressed with my stock 660.


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Bob, how much better would you say yer 660 is after modification? I have never been impressed with my stock 660.



I'm headed out the door but I'll be back this afternoon and give you all the details. It was what TreeSlingr calls a _mild woods port_...nothing radical, just smoothing everything out inside. Triple port muffler.

The difference from a stock saw isn't huge but it's very noticeable. It has quite a bit more grunt and it just runs _easier_ if that makes any sense at all.It holds a higher rpm in the wood than a stock saw and that's what I was after. What he did, basically, was make the changes, mild as they were, that enabled the saw to run like it should if Stihl had had their act together.

It's not a hot enough saw that I have to worry every minute about blowing it up but it's not a slug either.


----------



## mdavlee

A 660 with machine work is a lot different after mods. Check out the 066/660 build threads in the chainsaw section. It will give you an idea of how much improvement can be in them. I want to say a stock one made the cuts around 36 seconds and the winners were around 24 seconds.


----------



## Joe46

I realize I'm putting my 2 cents in well after the fact. I did a lot of single jacking. I packed two saws in. A lot of times I stashed them at the end of the day. Yes that was a lot of crap to pack in, and as Patty stated a shovel and a can of fire kill also had to go in, during fire season. I always taped the fire kill to shovel handle. I always liked Windsor bars. Sorry they don't make them anymore. Used a lot of Carleton chain. If you compared it to Oregon, it had heavier tie straps. That was the .404 stuff. OK, back out.


----------



## treeslayer2003

seems we all do our thing just a little bit different, but we all get it done. hey I miss Windsor bars too.


----------



## jrcat

The tracks are back on the 450G deere... wasnt as bad as I initially thought it would be. the worst part was getting them back under the machine but with a little help from the 450 jack that went smooth too. Now on to the next project.


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 306685
from thisView attachment 306686
to this View attachment 306687
to thisView attachment 306688
View attachment 306689
Thank god thats done.. I've had enough of turning nuts and bolts for a while.


----------



## paccity

[video=youtube;I0K5XwmGmuw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I0K5XwmGmuw&t=17[/video]


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> View attachment 306685
> from thisView attachment 306686
> to this View attachment 306687
> to thisView attachment 306688
> View attachment 306689
> Thank god thats done.. I've had enough of turning nuts and bolts for a while.



looks like a job well done. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

Thanks Mike. Thanks for the video Pac.. that pretty cool. Looked dangerous as all get out.. I like it.


----------



## jrcat

Wow my place looks like a trash heap in the pics lol.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> It's the eternal flame for page 420 :msp_w00t:



This thread should be on 440 by now-leave to cut for the weekend and this is what i come home too. eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdggggggggggggg. Twochains slips back in for a one liner,page 420 went up in smoke without me, and and an.....................:rant:hone::lifter::cat::kilt::blob5::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> This thread should be on 440 by now-leave to cut for the weekend and this is what i come home too. eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdggggggggggggg. Twochains slips back in for a one liner,page 420 went up in smoke without me, and and an.....................:rant:hone::lifter::cat::kilt::blob5::hmm3grin2orange:



so you basically missed nothing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

Yup- i think yer right. I got 3 apts. today and need to pack for saw camp. have a great day Roberte:coffee:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Yup- i think yer right. I got 3 apts. today and need to pack for saw camp. have a great day Roberte:coffee:



you too


----------



## jrcat

Todays project.... grafted an arch from an old 540A deere skidder onto the 450G I just put the tracks on.. View attachment 306804
View attachment 306805
View attachment 306806
View attachment 306807
View attachment 306808


----------



## jrcat

A few more picsView attachment 306809
View attachment 306810
View attachment 306811


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks good, should make skidding more productive.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> A few more picsView attachment 306809
> View attachment 306810
> View attachment 306811



very cool


----------



## jrcat

I hope it holds up I triple passed every weld and put braces from the arch back to the rear of the machine that I made out of 3/4" plate. We'll see I guess.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Rob, howdy stranger. hows you?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I hope it holds up I triple passed every weld and put braces from the arch back to the rear of the machine that I made out of 3/4" plate. We'll see I guess.



take it for a test pull, if you haven't already...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I hope it holds up I triple passed every weld and put braces from the arch back to the rear of the machine that I made out of 3/4" plate. We'll see I guess.



the force is mostly pulling down on the arch so it should hold. seen guys hook a chain to the arch to pull trucks, that will bend um some times.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Rob, howdy stranger. hows you?



no stranger than you my friend :msp_biggrin: im fine, how are you sir


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> take it for a test pull, if you haven't already...


Already did. Pulled a 3 tree hitch out with it and seemed just fine. They pull so much easier when you can get em up in the air.


treeslayer2003 said:


> the force is mostly pulling down on the arch so it should hold. seen guys hook a chain to the arch to pull trucks, that will bend um some times.


This arch has a twist in it ... from pulling on a truck.... So I had to work around that twist. really no way to take the twist out of it.


Thanks for the compliments guys.. I like fabricating ..but mostly consider myself as a hack.


----------



## twochains

Hows it goin' Men?


----------



## jrcat

CLint!! hows it hangin bro?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hows it goin' Men?



just fine sir, how are you


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> no stranger than you my friend :msp_biggrin: im fine, how are you sir



tired lol I guess that's a good sign. spending a lot on hydro fluid n hoses. you still on break?


----------



## JakeG

Hope everyone made it out of the bush today  

Here's a random, potentially tough to answer question... If there are no takers, no big deal 

Those of you who decided to run your own operation and keep it on a smaller (full or part time) scale... What's your story on how you got into it and how small can you be and still profit? 

I'm asking for the sake of asking, not because I'm going to run my own operation. Feel free to PM me or post here. (Any PM's will be kept to myself.) Othewise, I'd love to hear from you all.

opcorn:


----------



## twochains

Pretty good I reckon! Looks like you been busy jrcat! Nice work!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hows it goin' Men?



hey, hey my man how ya doin? great to see ya .  :msp_thumbsup: :big_smile:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Already did. Pulled a 3 tree hitch out with it and seemed just fine. They pull so much easier when you can get em up in the air.
> 
> This arch has a twist in it ... from pulling on a truck.... So I had to work around that twist. really no way to take the twist out of it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys.. I like fabricating ..but mostly consider myself as a hack.



every good fabricator started out a hack.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> tired lol I guess that's a good sign. spending a lot on hydro fluid n hoses. you still on break?



yes sir, still on break, opcorn::msp_unsure:


----------



## twochains

Hey there slayer! You put in a good one today? 

Hows roberte?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey there slayer! You put in a good one today?
> 
> Hows roberte?



im fine, I hear you got a little bustedup?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, I am third gen. so I was born to it. you can make money small, prolly as much profit margin as big. maybe more with low over head. you are not going to get rich doing this tho.


----------



## twochains

Yeh man! I don't know what bothers me most...6 weeks of liquid food or not knowing what hit me? LOL!


----------



## jrcat

Thanks Clint. 

Jake... I started because I didnt want to be laid off again or work under some one else's terms. Profitability is entirely up to how you run your operation I think. A guy could pull 2 load of wood or 200 in a years time and make profit from either. My very first piece was 6 loads and I did very well on that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey there slayer! You put in a good one today?
> 
> Hows roberte?



yea, prolly spent as much as I made in hydro lines n oil but that happens. [see Jake?] hand fell some bigger pine this afternoon. i'll get a pic of them tomorrow.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, you gone back to work? I hope you on light duty if so.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yeh man! I don't know what bothers me most...6 weeks of liquid food or not knowing what hit me? LOL!



man I hear that, I posted some pics with my arm a while back. what I didn't post was about another junk body part being involved too. which was worse pain, not lol:msp_scared:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, prolly spent as much as I made in hydro lines n oil but that happens. [see Jake?] hand fell some bigger pine this afternoon. i'll get a pic of them tomorrow.



sure seems like they are gonna blow till you replace em all


----------



## twochains

Yeh slayer, I am back at work...barely though! I'm pretty weak, this whole nutrition thing is gonna have to improve! I'm gonna have to start blending those awesome pineapple and egg cheesburgers and trying to get them into a soup er somethin! LO!


----------



## treeslayer2003

bleeec, I don't know bout that bro lol. lots a milkshakes.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> sure seems like they are gonna blow till you replace em all



oh, its a never ending cycle. i'v done replaced some the second time. it happens.


----------



## roberte

twochains

we need a dying saw, errrrr :hmm3grin2orange: an awesome falling video posted 

you get the 660 yet :greenchainsaw:


----------



## twochains

slayer you in some good pine you say? I take it you finished up those hardwood beauties? I cut a helluva set of pine here before I got hurt.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> twochains
> 
> we need a dying saw, errrrr :hmm3grin2orange: an awesome falling video posted
> 
> you get the 660 yet :greenchainsaw:



I'm supposed to be getting it here any day I think! Man could you imagine the vid I would have got the other day??? I got hit from the camera side! It'd prolly been a little scarey for me to watch though! I was thrown about 4 ft and my helmet went about 8 or so through the air! Would have been an epic vid! :msp_unsure:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer you in some good pine you say? I take it you finished up those hardwood beauties? I cut a helluva set of pine here before I got hurt.



yup done with the beautiful hard wood till fall. cept fer a few amongst the pine. good pine? well not bad, few fatties mostly 250-300ft avg.


----------



## twochains

250-300 ft tall??? Holy crap man! I'd fall over tryin to look up timber like that! LOL! I bet that is some fun falling for sure!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I'm supposed to be getting it here any day I think! Man could you imagine the vid I would have got the other day??? I got hit from the camera side! It'd prolly been a little scarey for me to watch though! I was thrown about 4 ft and my helmet went about 8 or so through the air! Would have been an epic vid! :msp_unsure:



I don't know that I want to see that. would know what happened tho. limb sprung back i'd say.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> 250-300 ft tall??? Holy crap man! I'd fall over tryin to look up timber like that! LOL! I bet that is some fun falling for sure!



no no, lmao, board foot average. nothing here that tall. cut most of um with the cutter, fatties get the special slayer treatment.


----------



## twochains

Yeh so, on a lighter note... hows the gang been? 

How did jrcat end up doing in Alabama this last time?

Rob, you all finished with that house yet?

Mike he has been in the pine... how is Northman been doing?


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think northman has been getting some desent stuff. he got a 660 to I think.


----------



## jrcat

The alabama thing was HOT!! I dont get on so well with that kind of heat and humidity .. 107 one day and 105 the next.....My brain starts doing weird things in that kinda heat lol


----------



## twochains

Cool! Northman seem to like it well enough? I can't wait to burn the first tank through the 660! I think the 25" bar is gonna be perfect!


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> The alabama thing was HOT!! I dont get on so well with that kind of heat and humidity .. 107 one day and 105 the next.....My brain starts doing weird things in that kinda heat lol



LOL! Yeh temps like that are hard to deal with for sure! When yer so hot you have yer heart beating through yer ears....LOL!

Hey I'm having my puter taken away by the Miss' LOL! She has been making me some awesome soups though..so puter it is! LOL!

Talk with you guys later!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> LOL! Yeh temps like that are hard to deal with for sure! When yer so hot you have yer heart beating through yer ears....LOL!
> 
> Hey I'm having my puter taken away by the Miss' LOL! She has been making me some awesome soups though..so puter it is! LOL!
> 
> Talk with you guys later!



yep, herd the heartbeat in the ears plenty. you listen to mrs. chains bro, she the best thing for ya right now. see you later.


----------



## bustedup

hey folks how's everyone doing???


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> hey folks how's everyone doing???



good morning [middle of nite?] my friend, life finds ya well I hope.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Yeh so, on a lighter note... hows the gang been?
> 
> How did jrcat end up doing in Alabama this last time?
> 
> Rob, you all finished with that house yet?
> 
> Mike he has been in the pine... how is Northman been doing?



Uhhhhh...... Did I get voted off the island


J/K, very glad to have you back Clint, I didn't even know you were hurt. I've been working the day job, mowing the pastures, falling ugly trees, making videos and talking trash on AS


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> good morning [middle of nite?] my friend, life finds ya well I hope.



yeah ok I guess .........not long home


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Yeh so, on a lighter note... hows the gang been?
> 
> How did jrcat end up doing in Alabama this last time?
> 
> Rob, you all finished with that house yet?
> 
> Mike he has been in the pine... how is Northman been doing?



kicking names and taken ass...

I put a 42" on the 66 should be funny...:wink2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> kicking names and taken ass...
> 
> I always wanted to do that. :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> northmanlogging said:
> 
> 
> 
> kicking names and taken ass...
> 
> I always wanted to do that. :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL interesting ........never heard that one lol
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeG

Holy Sh.. I missed a lot since dinner, 30-40 posts! 

Clint.. Good to see ya online for a bit!


----------



## jrcat

Hows it goin gentlemen


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> Hope everyone made it out of the bush today
> 
> Here's a random, potentially tough to answer question... If there are no takers, no big deal
> 
> Those of you who decided to run your own operation and keep it on a smaller (full or part time) scale... What's your story on how you got into it and how small can you be and still profit?
> 
> I'm asking for the sake of asking, not because I'm going to run my own operation. Feel free to PM me or post here. (Any PM's will be kept to myself.) Othewise, I'd love to hear from you all.
> 
> opcorn:



started with my uncle when I was 11 or so, got out went to machining, but never left the woods...

Started falling trees for friends and family few years ago it just evolved from there. Getting bigger every year.

As far as being profitable... depends on what you mean? Everything I have for the logging side was paid for with logging, I mortgaged the house to buy the skidder but its paid off now (well mostly gotta stop buying saws). Not at the point where I could live off of logging, but I'm close... I only put in around $200 for every load I send to the mill (mostly fuel, crummy and skidder and then insurance). And what I get from the mill every week is more than I make in two weeks at the machine shop with overtime... (makes it really hard to put up with B.S. when you know you could be making ten times as much working alone) That being said its really not reliable enough to go full time at the moment, maybe in a few years when I become a household name in these parts and I have people lining up to have there trees knocked down...

Otherwise the trick to being small and profitable for me is to not have a bunch of equipment sitting around soaking up my bank account, no loans to worry about really so I can take my time and do it right, be easy on the land and the equipment. After all I don't need to get 15 loads out a day just to cover expenses, 1/2 or 1 load a day and I'm still making money, and so far the land owners are happy (I think).


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Holy Sh.. I missed a lot since dinner, 30-40 posts!
> 
> Clint.. Good to see ya online for a bit!



Jake I think you should come to the mid atlantic GTG and bring your bbq setup there lol . And some saws lol


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> started with my uncle when I was 11 or so, got out went to machining, but never left the woods...
> 
> Started falling trees for friends and family few years ago it just evolved from there. Getting bigger every year.
> 
> As far as being profitable... depends on what you mean? Everything I have for the logging side was paid for with logging, I mortgaged the house to buy the skidder but its paid off now (well mostly gotta stop buying saws). Not at the point where I could live off of logging, but I'm close... I only put in around $200 for every load I send to the mill (mostly fuel, crummy and skidder and then insurance). And what I get from the mill every week is more than I make in two weeks at the machine shop with overtime... (makes it really hard to put up with B.S. when you know you could be making ten times as much working alone) That being said its really not reliable enough to go full time at the moment, maybe in a few years when I become a household name in these parts and I have people lining up to have there trees knocked down...
> 
> Otherwise the trick to being small and profitable for me is to not have a bunch of equipment sitting around soaking up my bank account, no loans to worry about really so I can take my time and do it right, be easy on the land and the equipment. After all I don't need to get 15 loads out a day just to cover expenses, 1/2 or 1 load a day and I'm still making money, and so far the land owners are happy (I think).




Good sense there bro ..........even buying saws lol


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Cool! Northman seem to like it well enough? I can't wait to burn the first tank through the 660! I think the 25" bar is gonna be perfect!



first thing I did was open up the exhaust, much better saw then.

You on a liquid diet? WTF you pick a fight with a tree? and if so I didn't know you folks had viney maples out there...:msp_scared:


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Jake I think you should come to the mid atlantic GTG and bring your bbq setup there lol . And some saws lol



Haha... Thanks! When and where? I only work 200 days a year :hmm3grin2orange:

I did some spare ribs for my daughter's bday.. Fed about 25 people on the cheap-o $150 pit and turned out a great product. 

At this point they still had 3hrs to go, mostly in foil sizzling with local honey sweet butter and brown sugar.








northmanlogging said:


> first thing I did was open up the exhaust, much better saw then.
> 
> You on a liquid diet? WTF you pick a fight with a tree? and if so I didn't know you folks had viney maples out there...:msp_scared:



Ya what's the skiny on that? I must have read over it somewhere


----------



## treeslayer2003

only 200? what ya do the other 165? :tongue2:
we are talking about a gtg have to see what happens.


----------



## HuskStihl

Amateur beekeeper


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Thanks Clint.
> 
> Jake... I started because I didnt want to be laid off again or work under some one else's terms. Profitability is entirely up to how you run your operation I think. A guy could pull 2 load of wood or 200 in a years time and make profit from either. My very first piece was 6 loads and I did very well on that.



I hear ya.. What kind of humble beginings/equipment did you start off with? I imagine the very least one needs is a skidder and rigging equipment. 




treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, I am third gen. so I was born to it. you can make money small, prolly as much profit margin as big. maybe more with low over head. you are not going to get rich doing this tho.



I can't fathom what it's like, or how it makes you feel to cut a stand that your grandfather also cut, way back when. A third generation _anything_ has got to be pretty cool.


----------



## HuskStihl

Tranny hooker even?


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> only 200? what ya do the other 165? :tongue2:
> we are talking about a gtg have to see what happens.



The boys are still in diapers, so for now I've been keeping myself busy with side work.

When they're older, I'd like to get a travel trailer or older cummins (12 valve) powered motorhome, travel around botherin' the hell out of everyone and seeing North America. Probably pack a few atv's or dirtbikes, idk.

Anyway... About the GTG, you outta do a group buy on some Kilts and snap a pic of everyone for bustedup 

:kilt: :kilt: :kilt:


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> Tranny hooker even?



I'd probably make a better tranny/hooker/fat ass than a beekeeper :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> The boys are still in diapers, so for now I've been keeping myself busy with side work.
> 
> When they're older, I'd like to get a travel trailer or older cummins (12 valve) powered motorhome, travel around botherin' the hell out of everyone and seeing North America. Probably pack a few atv's or dirtbikes, idk.
> 
> Anyway... About the GTG, you outta do a group buy on some Kilts and snap a pic of everyone for bustedup
> 
> :kilt: :kilt: :kilt:



I wouldn't if I was you ...........or if ya do at least get the right tartan


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> The boys are still in diapers, so for now I've been keeping myself busy with side work.
> 
> When they're older, I'd like to get a travel trailer or older cummins (12 valve) powered motorhome, travel around botherin' the hell out of everyone and seeing North America. Probably pack a few atv's or dirtbikes, idk.
> 
> Anyway... About the GTG, you outta do a group buy on some Kilts and snap a pic of everyone for bustedup
> 
> :kilt: :kilt: :kilt:



I think cat has a pic of me in my alterboy getup :kilt::coffee:


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> I hear ya.. What kind of humble beginings/equipment did you start off with? I imagine the very least one needs is a skidder and rigging equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't fathom what it's like, or how it makes you feel to cut a stand that your grandfather also cut, way back when. A third generation _anything_ has got to be pretty cool.


 yes it does give a feeling of pride. we got out for a year 17 years ago, started back with nothing. got a wheel tractor a 6 wheeler and a 1961 wheel loader to start back.



JakeG said:


> The boys are still in diapers, so for now I've been keeping myself busy with side work.
> 
> When they're older, I'd like to get a travel trailer or older cummins (12 valve) powered motorhome, travel around botherin' the hell out of everyone and seeing North America. Probably pack a few atv's or dirtbikes, idk.
> 
> Anyway... About the GTG, you outta do a group buy on some Kilts and snap a pic of everyone for bustedup
> 
> :kilt: :kilt: :kilt:



well, I might have to get one now any way.


----------



## bustedup

Just don't anyone get a twisted mouth tartan ........then I will get a wee bit annoyed


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Just don't anyone get a twisted mouth tartan ........then I will get a wee bit annoyed



Well we sure wouldn't want to do that :hmm3grin2orange::kilt:


----------



## bustedup

Nope lol as Randy might use the .404 newspaper and me I'll juss use the boideag lol


----------



## dooby

Good Evening Gentlemen!


----------



## dooby

Newspapers and .404, alterboy get-ups,people that have pics of this, messed up tartans, mas-kilts at a gtg, twochains drive by...... did i miss anything?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Nope lol as Randy might use the .404 newspaper and me I'll juss use the boideag lol



Ok busted, what's a boidieag 

The .404 don't hurt, not scared :msp_tongue:

Speaking of randymac , its about time for a picture from the old days in an attempt to show us cool it was in the 70s, with no caption of course :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> Newspapers and .404, alterboy get-ups,people that have pics of this, messed up tartans, mas-kilts at a gtg, twochains drive by...... did i miss anything?:hmm3grin2orange:



hey who ya think invented the drive by lol......................it the Highland way ........hit and run ......also know as commando tactics lol.........


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> Ok busted, what's a boidieag



The wee men from a few (100) pages back


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Ok busted, what's a boidieag
> 
> The .404 don't hurt, not scared :msp_tongue:
> 
> Speaking of randymac , its about time for a picture from the old days in an attempt to show us cool it was in the 70s, with no caption of course :msp_thumbup:



sharp pointed thing lol...........oh and it does hurt lol


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> Newspapers and .404, alterboy get-ups,people that have pics of this, messed up tartans, mas-kilts at a gtg, twochains drive by...... did i miss anything?:hmm3grin2orange:



That about sums it up, but you missed the arch pics from cat on his dozer

Aren't glad you signed up for this thread....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

To mr jakeg.

Started logging logging with a barely running ford 9n tractor... built it up from there.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> The wee men from a few (100) pages back



no lol that was Na Daoine Beaga


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> sharp pointed thing lol...........oh and it does hurt lol



Ok good, I want it to be worth it


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> To mr jakeg.
> 
> Started logging logging with a barely running ford 9n tractor... built it up from there.



My great grandad over here started with horses and misery whips......the one who went stateside was bit more advanced but not that much lol.......he just had the advantage of bigger whips and double bits lol......least that what he told me ........whilst putting his boot in my rear for asking stupid questions when I should have been working lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Ok good, I want it to be worth it



that would depend on your point of view lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> that would depend on your point of view lol



Well this way I'm getting from someone I knowuttahere2:


----------



## JakeG

northmanlogging said:


> To mr jakeg.
> 
> Started logging logging with a barely running ford 9n tractor... built it up from there.



Good to hear NM, thanks for sharing... And I know what you mean about putting up with the day job, wishing you were in the woods. I imagine I'd start off (if I ever did it) in a similar fashion. 

I have a reasonable amount of time off.. And even the days I work @ the day job, I could be in the woods by 3:30-4. Only time will tell. More experience is on the front burner for now. 



bustedup said:


> no lol that was Na Daoine Beaga



 Thanks for the correction!


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Good to hear NM, thanks for sharing... And I know what you mean about putting up with the day job, wishing you were in the woods. I imagine I'd start off (if I ever did it) in a similar fashion.
> 
> I have a reasonable amount of time off.. And even the days I work @ the day job, I could be in the woods by 3:30-4. Only time will tell. More experience is on the front burner for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the correction!



LOL well ifn ya pick up one of the wee folk and use them as a club......the might well get upset with ya lol............


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Well this way I'm getting from someone I knowuttahere2:



Hey this conversation getting double entendre .......lol time to steer it other ways


----------



## JakeG

Man oh man.. Good laughs. Thanks


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Man oh man.. Good laughs. Thanks



Jake ......dont eat the wee folk either......they give ya indigestion lol.........same principle as what ya daddy told ya ......don't eat yellow snow .........lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey this conversation getting double entendre .......lol time to steer it other ways



You need to get your mind out of the gutter sir...:msp_w00t:

Carry on with your regularly scheduled humbolt vs overhand discussion :waaaht::coffee:


----------



## bustedup

and pray tell what ever gave you the slightest inkling that I had a mind lol.........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> and pray tell what ever gave you the slightest inkling that I had a mind lol.........



Benefit of doubt, plus you used "entendre"


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Benefit of doubt, plus you used "entendre"



thanks lol......spell checkers and dictionaries are great ain't they lol


----------



## dooby

somebody tell a joke for 'cryin out loud


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> thanks lol......spell checkers and dictionaries are great ain't they lol



And I just thought you was edumacated :msp_tongue:


----------



## bustedup

you not taking ya meds again lol...................ding ding paging Doc Husk lol ......Dooby needs his happy pills lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> And I just thought you was edumacated :msp_tongue:



no lol ......wife is lol.......when I need big words I juss ask her ......well kick her for double entendre cause she was dozing off lol


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> somebody tell a joke for 'cryin out loud



Circumstances please, It goes better if I can tie it to something for crying out loud, Jhc:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> you not taking ya meds again lol...................ding ding paging Doc Husk lol ......Dooby needs his happy pills lol



I heard you took a leading roll in a sequel movie ? part two ta "broke back mountain". And they gonna call it "return to chapped a**pass"....:msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange::kilt:oke::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

dooby said:


> I heard you took a leading roll in a sequel movie ? part two ta "broke back mountain". And they gonna call it "return to chapped a**pass"....:msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange::kilt:oke::hmm3grin2orange:



hmmmmmmmmm ..........lochaber me thinks lol


----------



## dooby

sorry-med's aren't workin' again. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

bustedup said:


> hmmmmmmmmm ..........lochaber me thinks lol



Is the lanolin pretty thick up there ?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby

just funnin' boys' ... got to get to bed. leavin for saw camp @ 4:30 a.m. See you in a couple days


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> no lol ......wife is lol.......when I need big words I juss ask her ......well kick her for double entendre cause she was dozing off lol



So I'm not the only one hiding behind the wifeys superior spelling abilities:help:

She gets mad at me cause shes trying to read and I'm always interupting

Hey! how do you spell gar-un-tee? :msp_w00t: _**** off!:frown:_


----------



## bustedup

ceart ma tha ......tha mi gan cadal ach cadal cha dean mi ..........cheri an drasda thi mi maireach sibh 


Saol fada chugat


----------



## northmanlogging

10 years ago I could of told you what chugat meant in irish anywhay, now??? sibh seems familiar... where you swearing at me? or where you spelling gar-un-tee in gaelic?:msp_unsure:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> 10 years ago I could of told you what chugat meant in irish anywhay, now??? sibh seems familiar... where you swearing at me? or where you spelling gar-un-tee in gaelic?:msp_unsure:



none of the above lol.............rob will translate for ya ......cussing lessons wouldn't work ....gaelic words aint pronounced as they spelt lol ......well mostly anyhow


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> 10 years ago I could of told you what chugat meant in irish anywhay, now??? sibh seems familiar... where you swearing at me? or where you spelling gar-un-tee in gaelic?:msp_unsure:



Gaidhlig agus Gaeilge aren't totally the same lol some words are some similar some totally different but essentially same lang .......well sorta .......Irish is prob slightly older


----------



## northmanlogging

I can sorta pronounce Irish (like a toddler but it works) but Gaelic is just different enough to confuse a cat.

I'll catch you gents later, gotta wrestle with a pillow for a few hours and try again tomorrow...


----------



## JakeG

FYI... Few things get under my skin like a saw that won't start. When cold, the 394 starts on the 5th or 6th pull. Not all that great.. Might be lacking compression. I shut her down to drive a couple of wedges and now the darn thing won't start. 

If letting it sit for 30 minutes doesn't help, I might retune it. 

Anyone know the factory carb settings? Since I'm not a pro at tuning by ear, I'd like a solid starting point.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> FYI... Few things get under my skin like a saw that won't start. When cold, the 394 starts on the 5th or 6th pull. Not all that great.. Might be lacking compression. I shut her down to drive a couple of wedges and now the darn thing won't start.
> 
> If letting it sit for 30 minutes doesn't help, I might retune it.
> 
> Anyone know the factory carb settings? Since I'm not a pro at tuning by ear, I'd like a solid starting point.



a solid starting point would be the sthil dealer :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:

like you knew that crack wasn't coming....


----------



## JakeG

Lmao. I think a better starting point would be the beer isle! I could go for some spicy BBQ wings and a few redds apple ale


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Lmao. I think a better starting point would be the beer isle! I could go for some spicy BBQ wings and a few redds apple ale



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Uhhhhh...... Did I get voted off the island
> 
> 
> J/K, very glad to have you back Clint, I didn't even know you were hurt. I've been working the day job, mowing the pastures, falling ugly trees, making videos and talking trash on AS



Ha! Naw man! I was pretty ringy when I got on here yesterday...don't pay me any attention for at least another week er so! LOL! 

Hey Husk...how ya liking that 394? 

I didn't even give a shout out to busted last night either...see told ya I was ringy! LOL!

Oh hey Husk, I saw where a damn sink hole swallowed up part of a road in yer area... how they gonna fix that crap???


----------



## twochains

Hows it going this evening roberte? Ya have a busy day today?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ha! Naw man! I was pretty ringy when I got on here yesterday...don't pay me any attention for at least another week er so! LOL!
> 
> Hey Husk...how ya liking that 394?
> 
> I didn't even give a shout out to busted last night either...see told ya I was ringy! LOL!
> 
> Oh hey Husk, I saw where a damn sink hole swallowed up part of a road in yer area... how they gonna fix that crap???



they can start by filling it with broken huskys :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hows it going this evening roberte? Ya have a busy day today?



im fine. how are you sir? 
busy taking wife and the youngest daughter to there respective doctor appts. not very exciting, but its a gotta do :eek2:


----------



## twochains

It would take bunch of 'em for sure! Did you see it Rob? Crazy, the sink hole was pretty big! Looked like it was full of water...I'm sure that was the cause!


----------



## roberte

hey twochains,

good to see you come back in. straight take. 

now back to my regular jibberish and wise arse commentary :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> It would take bunch of 'em for sure! Did you see it Rob? Crazy, the sink hole was pretty big! Looked like it was full of water...I'm sure that was the cause!



no I didn't see the one your talking about, but I have seen them. you have a link


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> im fine. how are you sir?
> busy taking wife and the youngest daughter to there respective doctor appts. not very exciting, but its a gotta do :eek2:



You must be home?? 

I'm fine, put in a good day but not back to WFO....just yet...gimmie a couple days! LOL! Fixin' to finish this 300 I been cutting since early Spring. Then I get to cut punkins till this winter! :msp_w00t:

I signed some gubment papers with the boss for a tornado damaged set of pine that the FS wants cut. I figured it out...the "punkin patch" has been land locked ever since the FS claimed the surrounding land. I figure the storm damaged set and some dozer work prolly got an easement wouldn't ya say? LOL!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> no I didn't see the one your talking about, but I have seen them. you have a link



Let me see if I can find something on it..be right back

Here's one

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Sink...s-owners-in-southeast-Houston--205330741.html


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Let me see if I can find something on it..be right back
> 
> Here's one
> 
> Crews say it could take weeks to fix sinkhole in southeast Houston | khou.com Houston




yup that's a big hole, broken sewer line, that's crappy


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> You must be home??
> 
> I'm fine, put in a good day but not back to WFO....just yet...gimmie a couple days! LOL! Fixin' to finish this 300 I been cutting since early Spring. Then I get to cut punkins till this winter! :msp_w00t:
> 
> I signed some gubment papers with the boss for a tornado damaged set of pine that the FS wants cut. I figured it out...the "punkin patch" has been land locked ever since the FS claimed the surrounding land. I figure the storm damaged set and some dozer work prolly got an easement wouldn't ya say? LOL!



just in time to break that big saw in :greenchainsaw:


----------



## twochains

LULLZ! Yeh..####ty situation! :hmm3grin2orange: They didn't know what had done it when I left for work...I think...


----------



## twochains

We have alot of cave systems right here in my area, a buddy of mine has a HUGE sink hole on his property! It is definitely a cave! It has a set of timber in it tat is actually pretty darn good sized hardwood, the stems are so far in the hole the tops look like they are just on a 4ft tall tree! Pretty funny looking...I should get a pic sometime. Yeh..yeh, I should take a camera over there, he has the largest Sassafras in Arkansas...it is dead but it has been written up in the History of Baxter County....freakin' huge for a Sassafras


----------



## twochains

Howdy slayer and Jake! 

You cut a bunch of pine today slayer?


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 306960

here ya go Clint, load number 4 and 5 is on the truck. ol mike is tired lol. this load was the biggest in this stand, hand cut them all. 9 count load.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 306960
> 
> here ya go Clint, load number 4 and 5 is on the truck. ol mike is tired lol. this load was the biggest in this stand, hand cut them all. 9 count load.



nice looking there tiger


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 306960
> 
> here ya go Clint, load number 4 and 5 is on the truck. ol mike is tired lol. this load was the biggest in this stand, hand cut them all. 9 count load.



DAMN! That some good looking pine there! You put in a Helluva day!


----------



## treeslayer2003

thanks Rob


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> DAMN! That some good looking pine there! You put in a Helluva day!



man that skidder has beat the crap outa me this week. pine thickets here are mean, choked with holly and brush.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> thanks Rob



look to be long, you cut em off at 48'


----------



## twochains

Holly trees? I run into them sometimes on real old house places, I have seen several different types, but they have been introduced, not wild.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> look to be long, you cut em off at 48'



I'm gonna guess 65 to 70ft??


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Holly trees? I run into them sometimes on real old house places, I have seen several different types, but they have been introduced, not wild.



holly, ehhh, nice looking till you got to up in there and get em out of the way, there trash here


----------



## JakeG

Howdy howdy... 

Couplachains... Good to see you two days in a row.. We're gonna get spoiled ya know!

I took off work early to take down a couple dozen dead oaks. Rotten centers stink pretty bad.. No bees! Thankfully...


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Howdy howdy...
> 
> Couplachains... Good to see you two days in a row.. We're gonna get spoiled ya know!
> 
> I took off work early to take down a couple dozen dead oaks. Rotten centers stink pretty bad.. No bees! Thankfully...



no bees is good, your gonna have to have an apple ale to get "buzzed"


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> look to be long, you cut em off at 48'



no, tree length. they are really about 80 feet long, trailer is out 5 holes and about 30 foot over hang. mill is only 15 mile from this site. there is a awfull hill at the entrance, pin jumped out of trailer when he come back yesterday. fun. slid apart n fell on the ground, good thing we have the wheel loader on this job.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> no, tree length. they are really about 80 feet long, trailer is out 5 holes and about 30 foot over hang. mill is only 15 mile from this site. there is a awfull hill at the entrance, pin jumped out of trailer when he come back yesterday. fun. slid apart n fell on the ground, good thing we have the wheel loader on this job.



yes, jumping pins makes for an exciting time. the angle threw me, I knew they were long but....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Howdy howdy...
> 
> Couplachains... Good to see you two days in a row.. We're gonna get spoiled ya know!
> 
> I took off work early to take down a couple dozen dead oaks. Rotten centers stink pretty bad.. No bees! Thankfully...




I cut a beautiful red oak the other day, stump just under 4ft.... I had to pull the saw out and let a a gallon or so of water roll out! Covered my chaps and boots...Ol' lady was like, "Is that you stinkin'" LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

holly is trash, I hate um. bet I pushed over 500 last few days. they will slap ya silly in an open cab. every one of um in this job grew like a rain bow.


----------



## roberte

gotta go get some exercise, yall don't get in trouble....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Oh I imagine they wouldn't be no fun working around! Are they set up like dogwoods and ERC is here, where beside every oak tree there is a ERC or dogwood? 

Ya have a dangle head on that Bell? You could take out your frustrations by plucking them up by the roots! LOL! 

I geuss it's too dry here for them...damn sure don't have any problem re-seeding themselves I wouldn't figure! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> yes, jumping pins makes for an exciting time. the angle threw me, I knew they were long but....:msp_thumbup:





twochains said:


> I cut a beautiful red oak the other day, stump just under 4ft.... I had to pull the saw out and let a a gallon or so of water roll out! Covered my chaps and boots...Ol' lady was like, "Is that you stinkin'" LOL!



that pin has a brand new rubber strap on it now 

yep red oak water smell like cat pee


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Oh I imagine they wouldn't be no fun working around! Are they set up like dogwoods and ERC is here, where beside every oak tree there is a ERC or dogwood?
> 
> Ya have a dangle head on that Bell? You could take out your frustrations by plucking them up by the roots! LOL!
> 
> I geuss it's too dry here for them...damn sure don't have any problem re-seeding themselves I wouldn't figure! LOL!



yup, pull um up constantly. where ever you throw em ya gonna wind up runin over um. oddly enuff they won't grow in low ground here.


----------



## twochains

cat pee and sour mash! LOL!


Hey...any of you guys buy those cheap roller tip Stihl bars? Man they must be subbing those things out in Mejico er somethin...fricken junky! Tips on a new bar feel like they loose and dry of grease! I think boss ordered some Oregon bars with the greasable tips.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jakers, don't ya ever get to cut live trees?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> cat pee and sour mash! LOL!
> 
> 
> Hey...any of you guys buy those cheap roller tip Stihl bars? Man they must be subbing those things out in Mejico er somethin...fricken junky! Tips on a new bar feel like they loose and dry of grease! I think boss ordered some Oregon bars with the greasable tips.



what? I hate Oregon bars, run stihl mostly. there is two different tip styles. I think the wide is more durable jmo. I find the Oregon to be whippy and that 1 rivet tip won't stay alighned.


----------



## twochains

He ordered 20's I'm sure..prolly not long enough to be whippy. I have only had one Oregon bar, that 30" of mine...I'm not a fan of Oregon chains either! If I get a long bar for that 660 I am gonna get something nice!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I like Oregon JGX chain but not the bars. you didn't get hold of a laminated bar did you? they crap.


----------



## twochains

Heck IDK slayer... I think they say ES maybe...heck I just run 'em :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Hey jrcat! You been wrenchin' it er loggin' today?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey jrcat! You been wrenchin' it er loggin' today?



A little bit of neither lol. been chasing around for an engine today , trying to write up a contract and keeping the fam happy.


----------



## twochains

Sounds like fun...not! LOL! What kind of motor you lookin' for?


----------



## jrcat

353 detroit


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jakers, don't ya ever get to cut live trees?



TS idk what it's like to cut a live one! Haha, not really but damn near. To be honest, the only live tree I cut lately was from a hang up which wash fault! The rest have been dead and/or rotten. Couldnt find a buyer for the wood either.. Gotta love it! 

I'm hoping my next piece of side work is at least 50/50 live/dead.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> TS idk what it's like to cut a live one! Haha, not really but damn near. To be honest, the only live tree I cut lately was from a hang up which wash fault! The rest have been dead and/or rotten. Couldnt find a buyer for the wood either.. Gotta love it!
> 
> I'm hoping my next piece of side work is at least 50/50 live/dead.



that's what I was thinkin. hard to move dead wood less ya got live n sneak a dead when ya can.


----------



## twochains

Hey what time does busted usually get on here?


----------



## treeslayer2003

not before 9 but ya never know. ya gotta go? want me to relay a messege?


----------



## JakeG

I don't recall him getting on before dinner.. Maybe 7-9pm cst


----------



## twochains

slayer you have scrag market in your area? What about in your area jrcat..they run scrag mills up there? (pallet material)

We sell dead timber just as easy as live down here. A long as the top is solid they even take dead scrag. Doesn't help much on weight but there is so much dead standing timber around here...can't leave it all standing.


----------



## twochains

no message...the boy is inviting me to play X-Box with him...so I reckon I will be back on after while. Talk with you all later :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer you have scrag market in your area? What about in your area jrcat..they run scrag mills up there? (pallet material)
> 
> We sell dead timber just as easy as live down here. A long as the top is solid they even take dead scrag. Doesn't help much on weight but there is so much dead standing timber around here...can't leave it all standing.



well, yes but I do better with the small mills. they buy it but I think they would complain bout a whole load of dead.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey what time does busted usually get on here?



he got in touch with me earlier than that yesterday, about 7 PST , just depends on when he gets his first tea, redbull & lung dart down otstir:


----------



## treeslayer2003

have fun with the boy, it important. catch ya later bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> he got in touch with me earlier than that yesterday, about 7 PST , just depends on when he gets his first tea, redbull & lung dart down otstir:



how far off are we? it is 6;37 here.


----------



## paccity

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10152561793865615" width="1280" height="720" frameborder="0"></iframe> another driveby.


----------



## jrcat

Rebuild kits arent to bad for that 353. I think I am just going to put one together for it.. cant be that bad...


----------



## roberte

paccity said:


> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10152561793865615" width="1280" height="720" frameborder="0"></iframe> n



? ??? booo 
farcebook sucs


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> how far off are we? it is 6;37 here.



about 3 hours PST


----------



## treeslayer2003

they not hard, if have a good block crank n head need a kit n 3 new injectors. same as any other engine really.


----------



## paccity

damn it i'll figure this out some how.


----------



## roberte

paccity said:


> damn it i'll figure this out some how.



easy tiger, you practically gave us a full sentence. :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

Morning


----------



## JakeG

Mornin bustedup.. Whatdya got goin on today and hows the weather lookin'?

We had a 103* "feels like" temperature today. No clouds and no shade (dead trees).


----------



## treeslayer2003

morning bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, I just noticed yer quote. :msp_lol:


----------



## bustedup

was out starting a lot clearance ........but weather hmmm was ok but thunder storms today......well tomorrow for you guys lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

we are spossed to get storms here tomorrow. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## bustedup

oh hell means we'll get them next week then lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

how do you say hello in gealic?


----------



## bustedup

hallo


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Morning



your fan club was looking for you.. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> your fan club was looking for you.. :msp_thumbup:



I spoke to my daughters today........omg they trying to get you guys to strong arm me too lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can remember that. Clint were lookin fer ya. he be back later.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can remember that. Clint were lookin fer ya. he be back later.



cool bro........there are other ways of greeting but that the easiest lol


----------



## jrcat

Hallo


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, I just noticed yer quote. :msp_lol:



 I figured since I couldn't tell the difference between a weapon (a club I think) and a wee-man, I may as well take it one step further and embrace it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hallo



ciamar a tha thu a nochd ? De tha thu a deanamh?


----------



## jrcat

I must have missed something lol. Happens to me frequently lol .


----------



## bustedup

this is a very old gaelic insult lol..................Co an caora sin comhla riut a chunnaic mi an-raoir?


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> ciamar a tha thu a nochd ? De tha thu a deanamh?



Hunh?


----------



## jrcat

Can I have a marlboro ...please...stressed out


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> this is a very old gaelic insult lol..................Co an caora sin comhla riut a chunnaic mi an-raoir?



man we are gonna need subtitles soon :help::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hunh?



well you said hello in gaelic I juss asked ya how you were and what you were doing


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Can I have a marlboro ...please...stressed out



as long as its a plain old school red box Marlboro :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> man we are gonna need subtitles soon :help::hmm3grin2orange:



Now I been back home I really got my true accent back and you'd prob need subtitles for that too lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> well you said hello in gaelic I juss asked ya how you were and what you were doing



Oh... well in that case.. I am racking my brain to find a 353 detroit and working on the contract for that piece of timber and trying to keep my GF and kids happy with out having a brain aneurysm ......In other words just fine. How are you?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> as long as its a plain old school red box Marlboro :msp_thumbup:



Um what else is there?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> as long as its a plain old school red box Marlboro :msp_thumbup:



Tha mi ag iarraidh buille dearg Marlboro


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Um what else is there?



Tha mi ag iarraidh buille dearg Pall Mall lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Oh... well in that case.. I am racking my brain to find a 353 detroit and working on the contract for that piece of timber and trying to keep my GF and kids happy with out having a brain aneurysm ......In other words just fine. How are you?



no brain aneurysm without me :msp_tongue:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Um what else is there?



I was shocked when saw all the ways, I guess im the old one:msp_sad:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Tha mi ag iarraidh buille dearg Pall Mall lol



yes sir pall mall, no kotex


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Oh... well in that case.. I am racking my brain to find a 353 detroit and working on the contract for that piece of timber and trying to keep my GF and kids happy with out having a brain aneurysm ......In other words just fine. How are you?



you need a vacation lol.....


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> no brain aneurysm without me :msp_tongue:



So is this like an aneurysm party? ..We need the Doc to see if there is actually a way to give ourselves an aneurysm ..... or maybe a stroke lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> So is this like an aneurysm party? ..We need the Doc to see if there is actually a way to give ourselves an aneurysm ..... or maybe a stroke lol



Juss page Doc Husk lol.......himself the resident saw bones


----------



## HuskStihl

Evening gentlemen, 
Jake, I'm assuming the 394 is behaving better. The only tuning issue with regards to starting would be lean on the low jet. I like mine a little rich on both the low and hi, pops faster and runs a little cooler. Bust to buy an inexpensive tach. It will actually help you run by ear better when you can put an rpm with the sound.

Not to rub salt but my 394 is making me very happy. Tuned it and replaced the sprocket Sunday. Mike lee's chains arrived today, and I make a video tomorrow. Got some dead pines.

I need to import cat or other mike as one of my batwing hydraulics is not hydraulicing. Hopefully will get it working tomorrow.

I'm enjoying the first full day of the return of Clint!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I was shocked when saw all the ways, I guess im the old one:msp_sad:


Eh....nothing wrong with old school ...even some of us younger guys are old school.


roberte said:


> yes sir pall mall, no kotex


Wear a cup?


bustedup said:


> you need a vacation lol.....


What is that?


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Evening gentlemen,
> Jake, I'm assuming the 394 is behaving better. The only tuning issue with regards to starting would be lean on the low jet. I like mine a little rich on both the low and hi, pops faster and runs a little cooler. Bust to buy an inexpensive tach. It will actually help you run by ear better when you can put an rpm with the sound.
> 
> Not to rub salt but my 394 is making me very happy. Tuned it and replaced the sprocket Sunday. Mike lee's chains arrived today, and I make a video tomorrow. Got some dead pines.
> 
> I need to import cat or other mike as one of my batwing hydraulics is not hydraulicing. Hopefully will get it working tomorrow.
> 
> I'm enjoying the first full day of the return of Clint!



Whats it doing Jon? need details....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Can I have a marlboro ...please...stressed out



NO! where's my paper at.....


----------



## jrcat

Well does anyone have a spare 4bt cummins floating around I could use for a few months?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon, if hydraulics don't work, they must be leaking or bypassing some where.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Well does anyone have a spare 4bt cummins floating around I could use for a few months?



you jus well get ready, ya gonna have to tear into that engine to see whats up. could be sumthin stupid goin on ya never know.


----------



## jrcat

Could be a bad packing on the rod end.. That will make them dead head and not move. Newer cylinders are made cheap and piss poor. I have re packed a few that were like this. It cant be a valve issue if one side raises and the other does not .. unless they are each on their own valve ... tis why we need details.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> you jus well get ready, ya gonna have to tear into that engine to see whats up. could be sumthin stupid goin on ya never know.



I wonder if the blower froze and broke. I know that will lock em up right where they sit. So I am going to remove mr. blower and have a go at that before I jump the gun.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Whats it doing Jon? need details....





treeslayer2003 said:


> Jon, if hydraulics don't work, they must be leaking or bypassing some where.



Goes up half way and freezes. I haven't really monkeyed with it yet, and it could easily be a mechanical problem with the telescoping Pto shaft and not hydraulic at all. Topped off the hydro with no change. It stays put and doesn't settle back down when the control is off. More details tomorrow. Thanks for helping


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Goes up half way and freezes. I haven't really monkeyed with it yet, and it could easily be a mechanical problem with the telescoping Pto shaft and not hydraulic at all. Topped off the hydro with no change. It stays put and doesn't settle back down when the control is off. More details tomorrow. Thanks for helping



Oh that is such a tease....Trouble shooting is an addiction. This is like giving a smoker just a butt after he hasnt had a smoke in 2 days lol..


----------



## JakeG

Jon, yes the 394 worked well for the last couple hrs I used it. I dug up some old threads and heard one guy whom shuts his 394 off using the choke which seems to help it restart a little easier. Maybe it's the switch or ignition related.. Idk, just hope it's not a compression issue. Both my 562 and your 385 have noticeably more compression.

Jrcat... Do you have room for a 6bt? And is 700hp too much? If your answer are yes, then no.. Then yes, I have an extra engine for ya!


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Jon, yes the 394 worked well for the last couple hrs I used it. I dug up some old threads and heard one guy whom shuts his 394 off using the choke which seems to help it restart a little easier. Maybe it's the switch or ignition related.. Idk, just hope it's not a compression issue. Both my 562 and your 385 have noticeably more compression.
> 
> Jrcat... Do you have room for a 6bt? And is 700hp too much? If your answer are yes, then no.. Then yes, I have an extra engine for ya!



Hmmmm torches ....welder... extra trans and axle parts..... Im game ..lets do it ....Do you think it will do smokey burnouts? A skidder doing smokey burnouts would be flippin awesome.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> So is this like an aneurysm party? ..We need the Doc to see if there is actually a way to give ourselves an aneurysm ..... or maybe a stroke lol



lots of smoking, coffee, booze, and breath holding


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I wonder if the blower froze and broke. I know that will lock em up right where they sit. So I am going to remove mr. blower and have a go at that before I jump the gun.


I was about to suggest that, could also be the starter they suck ya know.


HuskStihl said:


> Goes up half way and freezes. I haven't really monkeyed with it yet, and it could easily be a mechanical problem with the telescoping Pto shaft and not hydraulic at all. Topped off the hydro with no change. It stays put and doesn't settle back down when the control is off. More details tomorrow. Thanks for helping



mechanical bind or bent cylinder rod, don't have to be bent much.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> lots of smoking, coffee, booze, and breath holding



Add in a hot saw and a skidder doing smokey burnouts and Im there lol.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I was about to suggest that, could also be the starter they suck ya know.
> 
> 
> mechanical bind or bent cylinder rod, don't have to be bent much.



I know of a certain 690E deere excavator ... that once had a bent stick cylinder rod....kinda banana shaped....It was interesting at best and down right annoying at worst. Still worked.. kinda in between spewing hot hydro oil all over everything in a 50 foot radius ..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

tractor don't make near that pressure tho. I have seen ag cylinders freeze from a bend.


----------



## jrcat

Sure.... now Doc leaves... and we are left here flopping like fish out of water needing aneurysm attention and a hankering to feed a trouble shooting addiction..... How dare he not enable us.....


----------



## twochains

Evening Men!

Hey there busted! Hows kicks across the big pond?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> tractor don't make near that pressure tho. I have seen ag cylinders freeze from a bend.



Good point... We should become a trouble shooting team. This is way to much fun


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Add in a hot saw and a skidder doing smokey burnouts and Im there lol.



Dude, I am so there, I'm f:censored:ING in , :kilt: too.


----------



## jrcat

Clint!! welcome back. We are discussing aneurysms , smokey burnouts,marlboros , foreign languages, and hydraulics .... How goes it?


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Hmmmm torches ....welder... extra trans and axle parts..... Im game ..lets do it ....Do you think it will do smokey burnouts? A skidder doing smokey burnouts would be flippin awesome.



Idk.. 1400-1600ftlbs of torque might not get-er-dun.. Only one way to find out!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Idk.. 1400-1600ftlbs of torque might not get-er-dun.. Only one way to find out!:msp_thumbup:



Well it would be fun for a few minutes until the clutch slips out or the input shaft of the trans twists off....


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Clint!! welcome back. We are discussing aneurysms , smokey burnouts,marlboros , foreign languages, and hydraulics .... How goes it?



Sounds great! LOL! Anybody we know have the aneurysm?? LOL! Carry on! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Clint!! welcome back. We are discussing aneurysms , smokey burnouts,marlboros , foreign languages, hydraulics *AND TORQUE*.... How goes it?



Fixed


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have always wanted to hook to a tractor pull sled. won't be as fast, but i'll pull it round the parking lot a few times.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Sounds great! LOL! Anybody we know have the aneurysm?? LOL! Carry on! :hmm3grin2orange:



Roberte and I are trying to figure out ways to induce one... any Ideas? lol Then again making myself dead or a drooling quivering mass of human goo probably is not a great idea.


----------



## twochains

Hey is there really talk of some sort of GTG?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have always wanted to hook to a tractor pull sled. won't be as fast, but i'll pull it round the parking lot a few times.



It would be wicked to find an old 240 jack to put Jakes engine into... and let er rip on a sled for a few pulls.. that would be bee itchin...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey is there really talk of some sort of GTG?



we are playing with the idea. it would prolly be up this way some where. would ya'll come this far?


----------



## treeslayer2003

don't click on that
Bob, we got another one.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good point... We should become a trouble shooting team. This is way to much fun





treeslayer2003 said:


> I have always wanted to hook to a tractor pull sled. won't be as fast, but i'll pull it round the parking lot a few times.




Maybe we better stick to log drags, speaking drags :sigarette::sigarette:

Mmmm, lighting a new one with the old oneotstir:


----------



## twochains

Hey dont click that link....


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> we are playing with the idea. it would prolly be up this way some where. would ya'll come this far?



If the Texans are coming...LOL!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey is there really talk of some sort of GTG?



Are you kidding me? Do you realize just how dysfunctional that would be? lol Busted in some sort of trance speaking gaelic, hot saws, aneurysms, some BBQ. We would all end up in the hooscow......But it would be a good time. 


ps. never mind me and my drivel ....lol


----------



## JakeG

Any moderators/admins around to remove that link?


----------



## treeslayer2003

you didn't did you?


----------



## roberte

Yea the 660 won't be a lot faster, versatility, value added. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> If the Texans are coming...LOL!



you serios? 
Bob must be here already, its gone.


----------



## twochains

No I didn't click it...prolly one of my secret fans club members trying to melt my computer down.


----------



## jrcat

I am assuming that either Bob or Randy are here or both.. since the offender has had the ban hammer dropped on his or her selves.


----------



## Gologit

JakeG said:


> Any moderators/admins around to remove that link?



When you see something like that and it's obviously a spammer hit the Report Post button and it will flag the post to the moderator's forum. Maybe give them a little shot of neg rep too...it makes them easier to see.

Then we can nuke 'em.

Thanks guys.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> If the Texans are coming...LOL!





jrcat said:


> Are you kidding me? Do you realize just how dysfunctional that would be? lol Busted in some sort of trance speaking gaelic, hot saws, aneurysms, some BBQ. We would all end up in the hooscow......But it would be a good time.



That'd be one hell of a time :chainsawguy: From the sounds of things, there'd be plenty of 90cc saws

We need something like " msp_bbqpit " icon with a firebox and smoke..


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> When you see something like that and it's obviously a spammer hit the Report Post button and it will flag the post to the moderator's forum. Maybe give them a little shot of neg rep too...it makes them easier to see.
> 
> Then we can nuke 'em.
> 
> Thanks guys.



man I keep forgetting that report thing. thank you sir.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you serios?
> Bob must be here already, its gone.



IDK... I would love to but the reality of it working out that I could take that much time off probably just wouldn't ever work out :frown:


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> That'd be one hell of a time :chainsawguy: From the sounds of things, there'd be plenty of 90cc saws
> 
> We need something like " msp_bbqpit " icon with a firebox and smoke..



Dude would you come? Its a long way to go? It would be an awesome vacation. Since being in Maryland maybe some fishing could be in order?


----------



## northmanlogging

greeting gents.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I know man, it a long way for ya. wishfull thinkin. 
how do ya neg rep? man I need a instruction book.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I am assuming that either Bob or Randy are here or both.. since the offender has had the ban hammer dropped on his or her selves.



I'm sure randymac is pacing himself , we haven't quite annoyed him yet:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I'm sure randymac is pacing himself , we haven't quite annoyed him yet:hmm3grin2orange:



Randy is around. believe it.


----------



## jrcat

Greetings NM!!!


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Dude would you come? Its a long way to go? It would be an awesome vacation. Since being in Maryland maybe some fishing could be in order?



I'd also love to show up. Of course timing, $ and the stars would all have to line up. Got 2 kids in diapers so there's no chance I'd make it north on my own. 

Is there a rough date/week or even month? 



northmanlogging said:


> greeting gents.



Howdy howdy


----------



## twochains

Evening there Northman! Hey man what did you ever end up doing about yer job?


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> I know man, it a long way for ya. wishfull thinkin.
> how do ya neg rep? man I need a instruction book.



theres a little star icon thing under the avatar thing just click disaprove and type in a reason or not...

I know the reps show up in yer profile setting page but I wonder if the negative reps do as well? 


That doesn't mean I need a negative rep, regardless as to whether or not I deserve it...


----------



## treeslayer2003

howdy northman. well, would any of you guys be interested? I know half of ya on the other side of the country. funny so far the guys real close ain't interested.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> I'd also love to show up. Of course timing, $ and the stars would all have to line up. Got 2 kids in diapers so there's no chance I'd make it north on my own.
> 
> Is there a rough date/week or even month?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy howdy



I had mentioned August of next summer. But no we really need to get a time frame set in stone .


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> theres a little star icon thing under the avatar thing just click disaprove and type in a reason or not...
> 
> I know the reps show up in yer profile setting page but I wonder if the negative reps do as well?
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean I need a negative rep, regardless as to whether or not I deserve it...



you jus lucked out bro, I can't rep ya yet no way. jus kiddin I wouldn't do that to ya. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Evening there Northman! Hey man what did you ever end up doing about yer job?



Dropped off 4 resumes on the way home after quitting for good, three of em called back, was hired for one on the spot, but waited a week (needed a vacation anyway its been 3 years since I had any real time off), I'm working there now, much better environment plus its still 4-10's so I can still log 3 days a week, and the owner has an 088 I plan on talking him out of eventually...


----------



## roberte

View attachment 307024


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I had mentioned August of next summer. But no we really need to get a time frame set in stone .



well, it gonna be far enuff away I figure we get any interested party's input before setting a date.


----------



## JakeG

I'd be all over it if it were a local GTG.. Even 3-4.. maybe 5-6hrs away. Especially if all of us cookie cutters were gonna show. It would turn into a weekend thing rather than one day deal... Skidder smokin tire, half of yall smokin cigs and the pit of couurse :msp_thumbup:


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> theres a little star icon thing under the avatar thing just click disaprove and type in a reason or not...
> 
> I know the reps show up in yer profile setting page but I wonder if the negative reps do as well?
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean I need a negative rep, regardless as to whether or not I deserve it...



Rep has got nothing to do with deserve.  And yes, neg rep show's up with the rest of the rep. The last one I got was from some butt munch that didn't like my old signature line (Environmentalist have redwood decks). He commented "This environmentalist has no redwood."  I gave him positive rep in return. 

Andy


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> View attachment 307024



that saw is holding up itself. :msp_w00t:


I see what ya did.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Dropped off 4 resumes on the way home after quitting for good, three of em called back, was hired for one on the spot, but waited a week (needed a vacation anyway its been 3 years since I had any real time off), I'm working there now, much better environment plus its still 4-10's so I can still log 3 days a week, and the owner has an 088 I plan on talking him out of eventually...



Sweet! That's pretty awesome hired on so fast! That is a real accomplishment...obviously you are good at what you do an other employers see it! Good job! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> howdy northman. well, would any of you guys be interested? I know half of ya on the other side of the country. funny so far the guys real close ain't interested.



Sound like a hoot of a good time or a good way to get arrested, win win in my book...

Maryland or wherever is a Hel of a long ways from home for me, Hel I didn't make to the PNW gtg and I could of drove there in a few hours. Me and flying don't get along so much anymore, don't mind being in the plane or in the air, its the ####ing security jack offs... Swear to ####ing Thor I get pulled aside and patted down and searched every time I fly... gets old... and I don't like being treated like cattle by morons with no real skill other than "have a nice flight" through an unconvincing smile... 

If only I could take the train in less than a month round trip...


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I had mentioned August of next summer. But no we really need to get a time frame set in stone .



August of 14 might just give me enough time to get my s:censored: together. Maybe a touch centrally located too


----------



## treeslayer2003

redprospector said:


> Rep has got nothing to do with deserve.  And yes, neg rep show's up with the rest of the rep. The last one I got was from some butt munch that didn't like my old signature line (Environmentalist have redwood decks). He commented "This environmentalist has no redwood."  I gave him positive rep in return.
> 
> Andy



did ya really? I always liked that on yer page, made me chuckle. maybe he don't but does he live in a plastic house?


----------



## jrcat

redprospector said:


> Rep has got nothing to do with deserve.  And yes, neg rep show's up with the rest of the rep. The last one I got was from some butt munch that didn't like my old signature line (Environmentalist have redwood decks). He commented "This environmentalist has no redwood."  I gave him positive rep in return.
> 
> Andy



Environmentalists pffft. I wonder how they would like NON-wood fiber tp.....hmmm can we say rakage........


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Environmentalists pffft. I wonder how they would like NON-wood fiber tp.....hmmm can we say rakage........



The 3 stones from demolition man


----------



## treeslayer2003

we are a full house tonite. hello Glen. I may have gone by the time ya catch up.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I'd be all over it if it were a local GTG.. Even 3-4.. maybe 5-6hrs away. Especially if all of us cookie cutters were gonna show. It would turn into a weekend thing rather than one day deal... Skidder smokin tire, half of yall smokin cigs and the pit of couurse :msp_thumbup:



It would be fun for sure!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> The 3 stones from demolition man



new quote. "Environmentalists have poo fingers"


----------



## HuskStihl

What about backhanded compliment rep? Most of the rep I have received says basically "you're really brave to admit you're that ####ing stupid." 

Congrats on the new job Northman.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm clearing an acre for a guy that confessed to being a tree hugger... while marking out the biggest stuff to cut... so he can plant his retirement home in the woods... 


Whatever just stay out of the way until I'm done destroying the local ecosystem... or whatever... oh yeah and that check your going to get in about 3 weeks will probably convince you to cut down the rest of the ceder and fir you so longingly cared less about for the last 20 years...:msp_rolleyes:

Wow I'm sounding a bit snarky, I'm in a good mood really...:msp_unsure:


----------



## twochains

I'm out Men! I gotta get to bed if I'm gonna kick those chickens off their roost! Cutting a bluff line either 2moro or Friday. Evening gents!


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> What about backhanded compliment rep? Most of the rep I have received says basically "you're really brave to admit you're that ####ing stupid."
> 
> Congrats on the new job Northman.



not all of it Jon


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> What about backhanded compliment rep? Most of the rep I have received says basically "you're really brave to admit you're that ####ing stupid."
> 
> Congrats on the new job Northman.



I cannot give you any more rep...until I apparently "spread some around".....typically those words are reserved for joy and or various diseases ....


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I'm out Men! I gotta get to bed if I'm gonna kick those chickens off their roost! Cutting a bluff line either 2moro or Friday. Evening gents!



good nite Clint, you be careful bro.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> What about backhanded compliment rep? Most of the rep I have received says basically "you're really brave to admit you're that ####ing stupid."
> 
> Congrats on the new job Northman.



thanks.

and seriously... you're not that bad at least you're learning new stuff, and Hel I'm 300+ pounds and a 90cc saw still moves me around a bit, I'm just better at making it look like I meant to do that:msp_razz:


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> View attachment 307024



Coincidence? I think not! Second best saw ever made, behind the 044.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I cannot give you any more rep...until I apparently "spread some around".....typically those words are reserved for joy and or various diseases ....



I know right. how many do ya gotta give to give again. they know we jus rep each other to oblivion. what is it for any way?


----------



## northmanlogging

its so we can pay the arborist gate keepers to get into old growth heaven upon our demise... no really I made that up somewhere...


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> What about backhanded compliment rep? Most of the rep I have received says basically "you're really brave to admit you're that ####ing stupid."
> 
> Congrats on the new job Northman.



Even if its backhanded we still care. :love1::sweet_kiss:


----------



## treeslayer2003

wew, I am out to boys. sleepy. catch y'all later.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, I am out to boys. sleepy. catch y'all later.



Catch ya later Mike


----------



## jrcat

I'm out to boys ... CYA


----------



## HuskStihl

Credits allow you to have a pink name, rep points seem worthless, but its always fun to get. I don't get while I can only rep y'all once a decade, but I will have the same guys, usually poor judges of character and knowledge, send me rep frequently. 

BTW, talking too much about intracranial bleeding is bad juju.


"_I say #### you JoBu, I do it myself"_


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Credits allow you to have a pink name, rep points seem worthless, but its always fun to get. I don't get while I can only rep y'all once a decade, but I will have the same guys, usually poor judges of character and knowledge, send me rep frequently.
> 
> BTW, talking too much about intracranial bleeding is bad juju.
> 
> 
> "_I say #### you JoBu, I do it myself"_



Well we had to have something to do tonight, bad juju or not. :doctor:


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Credits allow you to have a pink name, rep points seem worthless, but its always fun to get. I don't get while I can only rep y'all once a decade, but I will have the same guys, usually poor judges of character and knowledge, send me rep frequently.
> 
> BTW, talking too much about intracranial bleeding is bad juju.
> 
> 
> "_I say #### you JoBu, I do it myself"_



I'd rep ya more just to confuse everybody... but alas it wont let me.


----------



## Metals406

You fahjerks make it impossible to keep up with this thread! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

Metals406 said:


> You fahjerks make it impossible to keep up with this thread! :hmm3grin2orange:



I know what you mean! It helps if you change you settings to display 40 replies per page (instead of 20-25) .. Or change it to show 100 replies!.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah this thread moves several pages a day even with 40 per page. I need to change to 100 a page to be able to keep up easier.


----------



## roberte

Metals406 said:


> You fahjerks make it impossible to keep up with this thread! :hmm3grin2orange:



thank you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

Idk how some of you run a 90cc saw everyday.. :msp_ohmy: I had to set the 394 down yesterday and finish up with the baby saw. At that point it felt like a toy lol.

Lack of skill/experience likely makes the 394 heavier than it is. You pro's let the saw do its thing while I'm like a monkey f'n a football :hmm3grin2orange: at least I can laugh at it. Experience, all in good time I imagine...

Speaking of experience, I won't get it in front of this computer screen. 

Off to the woods

P.S. - The gentleman from "A day in the woods" is someone I could seriously benefit from!


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Idk how some of you run a 90cc saw everyday.. :msp_ohmy: I had to set the 394 down yesterday and finish up with the baby saw. At that point it felt like a toy lol.
> 
> Lack of skill/experience likely makes the 394 heavier than it is. You pro's let the saw do its thing while I'm like a monkey f'n a football :hmm3grin2orange: at least I can laugh at it. Experience, all in good time I imagine...
> 
> Speaking of experience, I won't get it in front of this computer screen.
> 
> Off to the woods
> 
> P.S. - The gentleman from "A day in the woods" is someone I could seriously benefit from!



being in good physical condition helps, then be in sawing condition, its a whole different set of muscles working.


----------



## twochains

roberte...you drewling on yer key board again? Hows it going? You put in a rough one?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> roberte...you drewling on yer key board again? Hows it going? You put in a rough one?



its about as rough as its gonna get, I sort of clued you in a while back


----------



## twochains

Yeh you did, well my offer still stands! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

Hows the rest of the gang?

Husk did ya catch up to where I apologized for not askin what ya been up to the other day? I didn't mean to not ask, I was just wore out and goofy! LOL! How is that 394 running for ya?


----------



## treeslayer2003

evening boys. Jake, many years handling a saw makes it a little bit easyer. like Rob said it is different than simply working out. ya got to walk before ya can run. but the big saws get heavy for every one, jus takes longer for some of us. heres the thing tho, when you get tired STOP. knowing when to put it down is part of being a "pro".


----------



## twochains

Evening slayer! You cut a bunch of good pine today?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening slayer! You cut a bunch of good pine today?



gents. 

tc you cut today


----------



## twochains

Yep, pine and oak..little bit of black gum. I cut up to a spot I hope to shoot a vid from in the morning. Wish I had my 660, however me and the mechanic stretched the 460's legs a bit...hopefully it won't sound like the gurgles of a dying cow er nothin! :hmm3grin2orange: :censored:


----------



## treeslayer2003

no sir, it rained so hard flash flooding in area. 3.5 inches here. glad I busted out them loads.


----------



## treeslayer2003

nuttin wrong with that saw bro, I saw the pine vid. that white oak you were cutting was HARD.


----------



## twochains

True that slayer! Yeh good on ya to have got that timber out before the weather turned! We actually got some rain over a period of a few days, nothing really to amount to nothin' but at least the dust is down...along with the temps!


----------



## treeslayer2003

they say monday nite low 58, havta get a jacket! nooo.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yep, pine and oak..little bit of black gum. I cut up to a spot I hope to shoot a vid from in the morning. Wish I had my 660, however me and the mechanic stretched the 460's legs a bit...hopefully it won't sound like the gurgles of a dying cow er nothin! :hmm3grin2orange: :censored:



i'll send you a 660, 















with operator....:greenchainsaw::msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

hey metals406,

your in early today, :smile2: 

now follow the bouncing balluttahere2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

how much postage... nah man they lose ya n auction ya off.


----------



## twochains

It will be here soon enough. I figure next week will be better on me anyway...oh shat...I forgot I'm most likely moving to the punkin patch towards the middle of next week! The dozers were dropped off today, I figure they will start cleaning the place up 2moro. Fricken excited to get on a fresh set of timber! Boss said we gonna Hydro Axe the pine poles though...no complaints here! LOL! Although I will have to delimb and top everything.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, that's the thing with cutters. ya still got to top um.


----------



## twochains

They have a de limber on the knuckleboom but it never gets used. The mech crew I worked for had a nice setup, bell w/ dangle and hot saw, delimber. It worked out good for pine, small stuff I just low limbed to give 20ft of clear and the big to bigger stuff got fully topped and limbed. The oak wasn't so great, I limbed most of it and cut all crotches out.


----------



## twochains

Hey Rob, you need some work?


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, you awful quiet.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey Rob, you need some work?



yes, but im not seriously looking yet. what I can do and what the boss wants me to need to line up


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, you awful quiet.



Racking my feable brain on things


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Racking my feable brain on things



better have a Marlboro to go with that


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> better have a Marlboro to go with that



Let me get one from ya ? lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Racking my feable brain on things



Dude...they are only feeble if yer standing in front of the mirror wondering which argyles go wit yer :kilt: :beauty3:


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 307159
View attachment 307160
View attachment 307161
View attachment 307162
Here ya go Mike..... I need a 353... its not the blower .. she is STUCK..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> View attachment 307159
> View attachment 307160
> View attachment 307161
> View attachment 307162
> Here ya go Mike..... I need a 353... its not the blower .. she is STUCK..



wew, she an early one. I have no parts for that one. did you try to turn it with a breaker bar?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> View attachment 307159
> View attachment 307160
> View attachment 307161
> View attachment 307162
> Here ya go Mike..... I need a 353... its not the blower .. she is STUCK..



holy crap on toast, moses have short pants the last time she moved


----------



## treeslayer2003

tires look good. can't really say otherwise. to much un known.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> yes, but im not seriously looking yet. what I can do and what the boss wants me to need to line up



ya got a boss?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, she an early one. I have no parts for that one. did you try to turn it with a breaker bar?


Mike... I tried everything in my redneck vault of otherwise useless knowledge..... she is stuck


roberte said:


> holy crap on toast, moses have short pants the last time she moved



Thanks Rob... a little to the left and you could have kicked both berries instead of just one lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya got a boss?



Yes... her name is hand brake lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, the exhust is gone. had to look again. if it been a while like that, be cheaper to find a motor. complete rebuild really spensive.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, the exhust is gone. had to look again. if it been a while like that, be cheaper to find a motor. complete rebuild really spensive.



Im looking... and damned if those critters are hard to find when you want one... but when you dont want one there is 10 of them in a pile in some ones back yard.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya got a boss?



well yes and no, there are those who write the checks (defacto boss) and those who accept them (working stiffs) so even if you "work for yourself" well you get the idea.



jrcat said:


> Yes... her name is hand brake lol



Boss #2 the "hand brake" "war dept" "missus" and "go do something" otstir:


----------



## treeslayer2003

heh, tell me about it. I might pull mine n see what is wrong, some day. :msp_unsure:
cat that thing is a project, you can get it goin I have no doubt but gonna take a while n we don't know what else it needs. not tryin to discourage ya, jus sayin it got to be cheap.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Mike... I tried everything in my redneck vault of otherwise useless knowledge..... she is stuck
> 
> 
> Thanks Rob... a little to the left and you could have kicked both berries instead of just one lol



well I was trying to be witty, not intended to be a direct shot, my bad:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

Im waiting now to get the contract back from that tract I got... I might just go find something else.. like a 225 or 230 jack. Definately NOT going to be a deere.. Sorry NM your little 440 is cool and all... but deere is pricey to work on


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> well I was trying to be witty, not intended to be a direct shot, my bad:msp_thumbup:



Dude dont worry about it lol.. I was trying to be witty back lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I be back later


----------



## jrcat

Well I was offered a cat 518 to use.......IF I buy the planetary it needs .....hmmmm dont know which route to go ......


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I be back later



We'll be here later


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Well I was offered a cat 518 to use.......IF I buy the planetary it needs .....hmmmm dont know which route to go ......



it gonna come down which you can get moving the quickest, time is still money


----------



## jrcat

Good point


----------



## jrcat

In all reality... I would be better off fixing that 518 to use than messing with that S7 ...


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> well yes and no, there are those who write the checks (defacto boss) and those who accept them (working stiffs) so even if you "work for yourself" well you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss #2 the "hand brake" "war dept" "missus" and "go do something" otstir:



I just call her the Warden. I like war dept tho!


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good point



im gonna need a 2 x 4 to make the boss understand that, jhc


----------



## JakeG

Thought you were lookin for a 4bt? If so, lots of bread trucks/dorito trucks etc have em.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I just call her the Warden. I like war dept tho!



im sure we could come up with some doozies


----------



## jrcat

jhc ? I would do it all with the 8 ..... but I can almost hear the tracks wearing out from underneath right now at just the thought of pulling 140,000 feet of wood with it.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Thought you were lookin for a 4bt? If so, lots of bread trucks/dorito trucks etc have em.



Around here it is finding them .. then buying one.. last one I saw went for $10,000 with over 100,000 miles on it. They bring stupid money around here.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Im waiting now to get the contract back from that tract I got... I might just go find something else.. like a 225 or 230 jack. Definately NOT going to be a deere.. Sorry NM your little 440 is cool and all... but deere is pricey to work on



Hey jrcat...how far you willing to come to get a skidder? I can get you some pics of some within 5 mins of my house...one of them is my boss' TimberJack 450 grapple and winch set up. Another one is an older Clark grapple w/winch..anyway I can get picks or look for motors and parts if ya need.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat that's higher than a giraffe's ass! You could buy one down here remanufactured and shipped for less than half that.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey jrcat...how far you willing to come to get a skidder? I can get you some pics of some within 5 mins of my house...one of them is my boss' TimberJack 450 grapple and winch set up. Another one is an older Clark grapple w/winch..anyway I can get picks or look for motors and parts if ya need.



Thanks Clint but I'm thinking I have it covered.


----------



## HuskStihl

So I had to spend more time mowing this afternoon and only got a brief chance to play with my square chain. I had assumed cause I know nothing that I was not going to be able to tell a difference, but as usual, I was wrong. It is very different feeling. Decently sharpened JGX is an "easy" chain. Nothing really dramatic about it, pretty smooth and predicable. Mike's square ground chip is nasty. I mean that in a good way. I had to be careful with the ported 394 to keep it from bogging it is so agressive. Square vs round aside, Mike has some serious sharpening skills. This chain would absolutely demolish pine, which I intend to test next week:msp_thumbsup:

[video=youtube;NuNBp5uei7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NuNBp5uei7o[/video]

The first cut is my JGX freshly sharpened. I hosed mike in the video by cutting a 2" bigger piece with his chain, the 28" is buried on his cut. You boys will think I'm extra nervous if I make a falling video with this chain and the 394, that thing will pull my puny self all over the place


----------



## mdavlee

Looks pretty good. Be careful about dropping the rakers any as it can get real grabby. The first grind is always real aggressive since I don't take off a lot of tooth and get a nice side plate with the wheel. I can't stand to lose 10% of a tooth brand new to turn it completely to a square profile.


----------



## twochains

Looks good Husk! I can't find my damn head set and for some reason can't get any sound.


----------



## redprospector

Hmm. And all this time I was under the impression that square ground wouldn't cut hardwood.

Andy


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> Looks pretty good. Be careful about dropping the rakers any as it can get real grabby. The first grind is always real aggressive since I don't take off a lot of tooth and get a nice side plate with the wheel. I can't stand to lose 10% of a tooth brand new to turn it completely to a square profile.



Trust me, those rakers aren't getting dropped. Unless I pick up a ported 880


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, I love to hear more bout that clark. Cat, use 518 for free after repair? on the 4 bt, vehicle bell housing won't mate to most off road trannys. don't know if ya can change on them. Jon, I saw little difference tween factory square n well shaped round, other Mike must be a good grinder to bog that saw.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> Clint, I love to hear more bout that clark. Cat, use 518 for free after repair? on the 4 bt, vehicle bell housing won't mate to most off road trannys. don't know if ya can change on them. Jon, I saw little difference tween factory square n well shaped round, other Mike must be a good grinder to bog that saw.



I'm still trying to process how you'd be so knowledgeable about mating with trannysotstir:

I like the square, and definitely respect the skill, but I'm prolly not gonna buy a grinder and make my own. I mostly just wanted to have a "pro" experience (no trannies). I can't bring pro skills, but can buy (on the cheap) pro stuff. Just needed to try a pro chain


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> *I'm still trying to process how you'd be so knowledgeable about mating with trannys*otstir:
> 
> I like the square, and definitely respect the skill, but I'm prolly not gonna buy a grinder and make my own. I mostly just wanted to have a "pro" experience (no trannies). I can't bring pro skills, but can buy (on the cheap) pro stuff. Just needed to try a pro chain



Don't look at me...

About the trannsmission interchangeability.. You can definitely use the 4bt with all road ranger/eaton fuller/spicer HD transmissions like 10 & 13 speeds.

SAE #2 bellhousings are usually the ticket from what I remember.

There are several guys running baby 10 & 13 speeds in their dodge cummins PICKUPS.. I even know of a guy with a jeep truck (older) 6bt/baby10 speed, dana 60 and 14bolt axles.. Talk about neat and overkill.


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> P.S. - The gentleman from "A day in the woods" is someone I could seriously benefit from!



that outfit is my biggest competition... based about 3 miles from here.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Looks pretty good. Be careful about dropping the rakers any as it can get real grabby. The first grind is always real aggressive since I don't take off a lot of tooth and get a nice side plate with the wheel. I can't stand to lose 10% of a tooth brand new to turn it completely to a square profile.



Better to take it off a little at a time. Shoot the chain mike sent me it took a couple more hand filings to get all the factory markings off. That's like 4 to 6 tanks of fuel. Fair amount of cutting can get done in that span.


----------



## promac850

How to drop rotten trees...

[video=youtube;OmlInq5vKac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OmlInq5vKac#[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl

promac850 said:


> How to drop rotten trees...
> 
> [video=youtube;OmlInq5vKac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OmlInq5vKac#[/video]



I'm actually impressed. He misjudged the lean on one and hung it up, but otherwise pretty much perfect. I wonder what kinda "mix" he is running on?


----------



## JakeG

Looks like Stihl 4 mix but kinda hard to tell on the cell phone.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, you right a roadranger will bolt to um. skidder trans bellhousing is smaller. I can never remember the sae numbers. can the bt back end be changed?


----------



## roberte

speed ball


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, you right a roadranger will bolt to um. skidder trans bellhousing is smaller. I can never remember the sae numbers. can the bt back end be changed?



Depends.. Can it be changed to what?


----------



## treeslayer2003

the Detroit 53 ya can unbolt the backend and swap for a different size bell housing. I never messed with a bt, jus wondering.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Don't look at me...
> 
> About the trannsmission interchangeability.. You can definitely use the 4bt with all road ranger/eaton fuller/spicer HD transmissions like 10 & 13 speeds.
> 
> SAE #2 bellhousings are usually the ticket from what I remember.
> 
> There are several guys running baby 10 & 13 speeds in their dodge cummins PICKUPS.. I even know of a guy with a jeep truck (older) 6bt/baby10 speed, dana 60 and 14bolt axles.. Talk about neat and overkill.


I want a baby 13 for my truck lol


treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, you right a roadranger will bolt to um. skidder trans bellhousing is smaller. I can never remember the sae numbers. can the bt back end be changed?





JakeG said:


> Depends.. Can it be changed to what?



why can't an adapter be made.... they make adapters to fit 6bt dodge to ford trans.


----------



## JakeG

Yes, definitely. You can use a couple dozen different tranys with the 4bt/6bt engine. Everything from a 4L60E, 4L60/80E, T400, Allison (ALL of em including medium duty), road ranger & eaton fullers requiring compressed air, NV4500/NV5600, Mercedes G56 (All dodge trannys of course), ZF5/ZF6 chevy/ford manaul and automatic trannys and the list goes on.

I'm still building an all hydraulic 47RH to hold the little turbos on my 6bt. I'll have detune it (low 500hp/1200tq) to keep her reliable. I'd be behind the wheel of that 6bt if I could stop jacking around in the woods and spending money on saws/chains/snake oil/etc.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that may work with the manual trans. I still think it may toast that small drive line tho.


----------



## jrcat

Mike I talked to that guy last night. He told me if we split the cost of parts and I help him put them in (right rear planetary) I can use the skidder for this job no charge. It is his back up skidder anyway. The S7.. I dont know.. it is fixable and worth fixing I think ... just cant be done in a week or 2. What do you think?


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> I want a baby 13 for my truck lol



You and me both!!!




> why can't an adapter be made.... they make adapters to fit 6bt dodge to ford trans.



They're all already made.. Just waiting on ur pocket book :msp_thumbup: A lot of em are sitting in junk yards or on the road still.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that may work with the manual trans. I still think it may toast that small drive line tho.



They can be retuned .... I've seen 4 bts from 50 hp to 130 hp. Non- turbo to big stupid turbos .....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> View attachment 307159


----------



## jrcat

But how much hp can that 353 be? I'm thinking a non turboed 4bt from an old case skid steer like the 1845's they arent much over 50 hp


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Mike I talked to that guy last night. He told me if we split the cost of parts and I help him put them in (right rear planetary) I can use the skidder for this job no charge. It is his back up skidder anyway. The S7.. I dont know.. it is fixable and worth fixing I think ... just cant be done in a week or 2. What do you think?



i'm thinkin the same way man. what concerns me is the unknown, engine is about the cheapest thing on one. drive line and axle parts may prove difficult to locate.
could be cheaper to find a used planet assembly for the cat, change it out in a hour.


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 307226
small


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> But how much hp can that 353 be? I'm thinking a non turboed 4bt from an old case skid steer like the 1845's they arent much over 50 hp



3 53 should be 80 but much less torqe. the 4 bt is much bigger cubic inch wise. I didn't know they put those in skid steers.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> 3 53 should be 80 but much less torqe. the 4 bt is much bigger cubic inch wise. I didn't know they put those in skid steers.



Those engines have been stuffed into everything in one way ,shape or form. very versatile little engines.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I got to get doin sumthin. if I were you i'd be locating a used planetary, try to shake the gears on the axles, you should not be able to. catch y'all later.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Those engines have been stuffed into everything in one way ,shape or form. very versatile little engines.



Everying including my close friend's jeep cj10a.

Here's a video I took of it. Skip ahead to 2:30 cause there's really nothing to see until then.

[video=youtube_share;nh-CU0TnwyE]http://youtu.be/nh-CU0TnwyE[/video]


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I got to get doin sumthin. if I were you i'd be locating a used planetary, try to shake the gears on the axles, you should not be able to. catch y'all later.



Thats what Im going to do Mike. Calling clarks this morning


----------



## HuskStihl

I am reporting allay'all for not speaking English. If you want to talk all this Esperanto or whatever check out AS international


----------



## twochains

Holy crap balls! Raise yer hands if ya like making the cleaning sweeps??? :msp_thumbdn:

Damn skidder OP was right on my tail all morning cutting a steep hillside....so bad that I couldn't even get a pic, much less a vid! Then I got in one section with short ledges, it had some real nice pine in it. o I went to falling them and got pretty far down the hill and heard the skidder OP hollar out, "hey if yer gonna cut them...you will have to hook 'em...I ain't getting off this skidder"! Absolutely worthless tweaker trash! Anyway, I was headed up to grab the chokers and he slipped backwards down over the ledges, somehow he got wiggled around and pointed down hill. Well, he went down hill in a "missed gear" rush...right towards the LO's house! I got in front of him and lead him to a narrow bench and cut him a path, the skidder went to sliding sideways towards the house bowing all the sapplings onto the roof! :msp_rolleyes:! So finally I got him cut out and he took off leaving me to cut and pull all the brush off the house! Super nice! 

I finally packed back up the hill and back to the landing where he was just sitting there!...and then he left me...at 10am! LOL! So to make this long story end pretty quick...I through my saw and pack jugs in the skidder and hauled ass making my clean up sweep.

I almost forgot, I had a whopper white oak 4 1/2 ft stump (dead standing) that I wanted to cut, it was beside the edge of a field and the path we drive in on. I had told myself that I wasn't going to cut it because of the heavy lean towards the road. When I got up to the tree I seen it was leaning about three directions. It was dead but still had enough limb weight to screw things up for me. I litterally studied the tree enough that I decided I would fall it with the body mass lean and back it up with (2) wedges. I put a very open humbolt face in it, started my back cut and saw it was gonna head to the field, I set my wedges but I didn't have near enough lift..the wedges went in nearly flush and never moved the top. So...I lost it and it hit the field :msp_unsure:...sucks but I couldn't manipulate it anymore..too heavy of a lean to overcome. Oh well, I piled the brush on the wood line and called it good! Thank God the tree had (5) 9'4 cuts in it! :msp_mellow:

Oh well...hope you guys had a good day and a safe week!


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, those field oaks are darn near impossible to swing. don't let anyone tell ya different. sorry ya got to work with such a worthless individual, it makes yer job harder I know.


----------



## twochains

Well I still would of liked it to go the right way. I would like to blame myself for the wedge placement actually...but ...the right side corner of my face was pretty much where I would have had to set a wedge in order counter act it heading to the field. Ah, I ain't "real" upset about it I had to try it..I saw a very small window eventually close! LOL! Ya don't learn if ya don't make those kind of mistakes! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

Top of the evening gents , have a :kilt::sigarette::liquor::coffee::drink: on me


----------



## treeslayer2003

:sigarette::coffee: already got um, thanks


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Well I still would of liked it to go the right way. I would like to blame myself for the wedge placement actually...but ...the right side corner of my face was pretty much where I would have had to set a wedge in order counter act it heading to the field. Ah, I ain't "real" upset about it I had to try it..I saw a very small window eventually close! LOL! Ya don't learn if ya don't make those kind of mistakes! :msp_w00t:



Don't be afraid to stack them wedges. Sounds like you had a fun day. I like playing wih tough trees when there's no house or power lines around. I was stuck at the day job, so no cutting for me


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Don't be afraid to stack them wedges. Sounds like you had a fun day. I like playing wih tough trees when there's no house or power lines around. I was stuck at the day job, so no cutting for me



:msp_biggrin: ya gotta have enough wedges in order to stack them! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> :msp_biggrin: ya gotta have enough wedges in order to stack them! LOL!



Then use em....

Wedges ok, but on the oak tc described, I'll go out on a limb, :jester: and say there was a twenty foot long counterweight


----------



## twochains

Rob, yep I had quite the counterbalance thing going! :msp_w00t:

Hows Rob this evening? Where is everyone?


----------



## bustedup

Husk watch stacking wedges ......they don't always behave bro


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob, yep I had quite the counterbalance thing going! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Hows Rob this evening? Where is everyone?



Hey, if I'm gonna call my shot, you gotta call it first :msp_w00t:

I'm pyschiatric , Heeeeee.

I'm fine tonight, thanks for asking :msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

TC, you had a rough mornin bud.. I can't stand coworkers with that personality type. Glad you got it off your chest 

How's everyone else?

I'm plum wore out! Just popped a top


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Husk watch stacking wedges ......they don't always behave bro



Hit 2, pick up 1, smash the f:censored: out of the next 1, crack axe handle, :censored:

About in that order


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Hit 2, pick up 1, smash the f:censored: out of the next 1, crack axe handle, :censored:
> 
> About in that order



ya forgot ..........cuss profusely...........and get red face if bull buck watching lol


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> TC, you had a rough mornin bud.. I can't stand coworkers with that personality type. Glad you got it off your chest
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> I'm plum wore out! Just popped a top



you been climbing???


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm surprised that beating wedges hasn't caught on as a fitness trend. I could see the tramp leading 20 spandex clad fitness mommies in a wedge beating boot camp type thing.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ya forgot ..........cuss profusely...........and get red face if bull buck watching lol



No bro, I set u up to finish the take, that's how cutting pardners work :msp_rolleyes: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mdavlee

I don't like pounding wedges myself. I hope I don't have to do that on the last few trees I've got to take down. I hope they'll go over with one wedge or none. It is a workout though when you've got something heavy trying to move the top 5'.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> you been climbing???



More likely opened a beer!


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I don't like pounding wedges myself. I hope I don't have to do that on the last few trees I've got to take down. I hope they'll go over with one wedge or none. It is a workout though when you've got something heavy trying to move the top 5'.



I actually find bashing a back leaner over to be kinda fun. I like watching the progress in the top. Zen like. Different if I did it for a living


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I'm surprised that beating wedges hasn't caught on as a fitness trend. I could see the tramp leading 20 spandex clad fitness mommies in a wedge beating boot camp type thing.



Oh man, epic blast, :msp_w00t:

Tramp gonna show you how that 394 goes....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I'm surprised that beating wedges hasn't caught on as a fitness trend. I could see the tramp leading 20 spandex clad fitness mommies in a wedge beating boot camp type thing.



Husk ........a wee tiny thought for ya .......ifn ya got to beat the hell outta wedges then I'd suggest you may need to look at why (the usual circumstances excluded) lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I actually find bashing a back leaner over to be kinda fun. I like watching the progress in the top. Zen like. Different if I did it for a living



you needing the short bus lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Oh man, epic blast, :msp_w00t:
> 
> Tramp gonna show you how that 394 goes....:msp_biggrin:



I'd suggest Husk wearing ya tin lid when Tramp reads ya thinking of him in spandex lol..........picking a large tree to hide behind might be an idea too and have running shoes onlol


----------



## treeslayer2003

wedges got their place, need um when ya do. beat back two loads poplar on a stream buffer in a morning n you had enuff of um for a while. still, I rarely cut with out them.


----------



## treeslayer2003

plus, short heavy top oak hard to persuade.


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> you been climbing???



No, haven't climbed yet though it's on the list. I've been doing push-aways and workin the saw a lot lately in an effort to get in better shape.

The 394 didn't hurt me today but swinging an axe did. I hand split between a 1/3 and 1/2 cord of water oak in 100* heat.

The 7'6" log was tipping the tractor forward lol. 31" on the big end and 26-27 on the small... 1900-2000lbs according to the calculator. Filled up the bucket twice with splits.

Here's the first of two bucket loads only one third full. Splitting less than a half cord isn't a whole lot, but when your logs are 4-6" thick.. You're swinging 3-4 times more than normal.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> No, haven't climbed yet though it's on the list. I've been doing push-aways and workin the saw a lot lately in an effort to get in better shape.
> 
> The 394 didn't hurt me today but swinging an axe did. I hand split between a 1/3 and 1/2 cord of water oak in 100* heat.
> 
> The 7'6" log was tipping the tractor forward lol. 31" on the big end and 26-27 on the small... 1900-2000lbs according to the calculator. Filled up the bucket twice with splits.
> 
> Here's the first of two bucket loads only one third full. Splitting less than a half cord isn't a whole lot, but when your logs are 4-6" thick.. You're swinging 3-4 times more than normal.



What ya mean 4-6" thick??? ya mean dia???


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> wedges got their place, need um when ya do. beat back two loads poplar on a stream buffer in a morning n you had enuff of um for a while. still, I rarely cut with out them.



Hey slayer, whats is your stream buffer? I'm guessing 100'? I have never cut beside any of our river banks but I think our buffer is flood line and common sense. Now I figure if you were cutting on Buffalo National river the buffer would...oh Hell...no buffer there, there will never be logging near the Buffalo River! LOL!


----------



## JakeG

4-6" cookies with a 26-31" diameter. Should be prime time smoking wood in ~12-18 months.

I got a video of the the 394 cuttin said cookies.. It does okay for a stocker.

Still uploading... opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer, whats is your stream buffer? I'm guessing 100'? I have never cut beside any of our river banks but I think our buffer is flood line and common sense. Now I figure if you were cutting on Buffalo National river the buffer would...oh Hell...no buffer there, there will never be logging near the Buffalo River! LOL!



depends on slope, starts at 50'. forrester will mark what I can take, they must not fall in water way. now tidal water more strict, 50-100' no cut then another selection buffer. I got a 200' no cut once because of some plant on a stream bank.


----------



## treeslayer2003

it used to be common sense around here. the forresters knew all the loggers and everyone did like yer spossed to. a few bad apples ruined that, they are gone now but the silly rules stayed. we were one of the first to use bridge matts here, u of m sent a buss load of students to see our job n they said it would become mandatory. well, who wants to put their skidder in 4' of water, common sense.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Oh man, epic blast, :msp_w00t:
> 
> Tramp gonna show you how that 394 goes....:msp_biggrin:





bustedup said:


> I'd suggest Husk wearing ya tin lid when Tramp reads ya thinking of him in spandex lol..........picking a large tree to hide behind might be an idea too and have running shoes onlol



Oh, believe me, in this vision, the Tramp is *not* in spandex. The fitness mommies would be in spandex. It'd be a good gig, if glen doesn't want it I'll lead the class! Better exercise if you miss 'em half the time anyway:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> it used to be common sense around here. the forresters knew all the loggers and everyone did like yer spossed to. a few bad apples ruined that, they are gone now but the silly rules stayed. we were one of the first to use bridge matts here, u of m sent a buss load of students to see our job n they said it would become mandatory. well, who wants to put their skidder in 4' of water, common sense.



yup when rules come in it hard if not impossible to get then repealed


----------



## northmanlogging

greatings...

Totally flaked today... no logging, no machining. Well I did file a chain does that count?


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Husk ........a wee tiny thought for ya .......ifn ya got to beat the hell outta wedges then I'd suggest you may need to look at why (the usual circumstances excluded) lol





bustedup said:


> you needing the short bus lol



Definitely. I see videos of guys swinging trees 180 degrees from their lean, and I am in awe. Only way I can make a tree fall directly against its lean is with a wedge. Small bus? More than you know! 
I gonna fall a very heavy leaning live oak tomorrow. I'll flip a coin as to whether I bore it or use the triangle coos


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> greatings...
> 
> Totally flaked today... no logging, no machining. Well I did file a chain does that count?



Of course, barely. 

I touched one today too, saw, oh and I stood next to a log truck, bfd


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> Oh, believe me, in this vision, the Tramp is *not* in spandex. The fitness mommies would be in spandex. It'd be a good gig, if glen doesn't want it I'll lead the class! Better exercise if you miss 'em half the time anyway:msp_biggrin:



I like the way you think! It'd definitely be a good gig..Things could get bouncy



northmanlogging said:


> greatings...
> 
> Totally flaked today... no logging, no machining. Well I did file a chain does that count?



Of course it counts.. Especially if it's full comp and over 100dl's


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey northman, some times ya got to do nuthin to figure out what to do.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Definitely. I see videos of guys swinging trees 180 degrees from their lean, and I am in awe. Only way I can make a tree fall directly against its lean is with a wedge. Small bus? More than you know!
> I gonna fall a very heavy leaning live oak tomorrow. I'll flip a coin as to whether I bore it or use the triangle coos



when in doubt, bore.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> when in doubt, bore.



and think look and think again .......read the situation ..........go with the bore .......you'll line that up easier


----------



## JakeG

What does everyone have lined up for next week? I'll be stuck in meetings Monday-Thursday 7:30-lunch, then more meetings until 2 or 3. What does anybody have to say that they haven't already said?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I like the way you think! It'd definitely be a good gig..Things could get bouncy
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it counts.. Especially if it's full comp and over 100dl's



Half skip, 105 dl min... Carry on:greenchainsaw:


----------



## northmanlogging

63* and raining... should have been at least doing some skidding... got most everything I can get to fell and mostly bucked... my excuse was its going to make a big mud hole...

oh and the chain was a skip tooth but square filed... not even on the saw, have a spare bar I stick in a bench vise and then tension the chain with a bungee cord works pretty good...


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> What does everyone have lined up for next week? I'll be stuck in meetings Monday-Thursday 7:30-lunch, then more meetings until 2 or 3. What does anybody have to say that they haven't already said?



me ......eh cutting more awkward sticks lol .........nothing exciting lol


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> 63* and raining... should have been at least doing some skidding... got most everything I can get to fell and mostly bucked... my excuse was its going to make a big mud hole...
> 
> oh and the chain was a skip tooth but square filed... not even on the saw, have a spare bar I stick in a bench vise and then tension the chain with a bungee cord works pretty good...



Good , you invented your own chainmeister, for about 8 cents :msp_w00t:

108 dollars, Jhc


----------



## JakeG

NM.. 63* sounds like November to me. Lucky you!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't know Jake, ask any thing i'll come with some kinda answer lol. Jon, is live oak a red oak? throwing oak against a hard lean can be tricky at best.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't know Jake, ask any thing i'll come with some kinda answer lol. Jon, is live oak a red oak? throwing oak against a hard lean can be tricky at best.



I think he'll be meaning southern oak (maybe virginia oak???) but prolly wrong


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> NM.. 63* sounds like November to me. Lucky you!




63 us a great puget sound day :wink2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> 63 us a great puget sound day :wink2:



Laters dudes ....be safe


----------



## treeslayer2003

I am jelous of you guys temps. Rob how are ya winters?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I am jelous of you guys temps. Rob how are ya winters?



Last winter wasn't bad, a little chilly, but if it rains it a little warmer. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## HuskStihl

Live oak, and I'm going with the lean. Chance of chairing about zero with that wood, but I'll bore it anyway


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, do ever get 3' of snow?


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Live oak, and I'm going with the lean. Chance of chairing about zero with that wood, but I'll bore it anyway



good deal, so it red oak family then? or do you have white oak?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, do ever get 3' of snow?



No not were I am, I think we got 3" lasted 1 day.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> good deal, so it red oak family then? or do you have white oak?



I always use this place to distinguish between oaks. There's gotta be 150-200 species, but these are pretty common:

Comparison of oak features


----------



## JakeG

TS, I'm almost positive Live oaks belong to the white oak family. Pointed leaves are red oaks, rounded are whites.

Red man shoots pointed arrow, white man shoots rounded bullet.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> No, haven't climbed yet though it's on the list. I've been doing push-aways and workin the saw a lot lately in an effort to get in better shape.
> 
> The 394 didn't hurt me today but swinging an axe did. I hand split between a 1/3 and 1/2 cord of water oak in 100* heat.
> 
> The 7'6" log was tipping the tractor forward lol. 31" on the big end and 26-27 on the small... 1900-2000lbs according to the calculator. Filled up the bucket twice with splits.
> 
> Here's the first of two bucket loads only one third full. Splitting less than a half cord isn't a whole lot, but when your logs are 4-6" thick.. You're swinging 3-4 times more than normal.


A bucket of kindling ? lol


HuskStihl said:


> Oh, believe me, in this vision, the Tramp is *not* in spandex. The fitness mommies would be in spandex. It'd be a good gig, if glen doesn't want it I'll lead the class! Better exercise if you miss 'em half the time anyway:msp_biggrin:


Tramp will kill you if you was thinking of him in spandex lol 


bustedup said:


> yup when rules come in it hard if not impossible to get then repealed


Democracy at its best... or is that bureaucracy .....


northmanlogging said:


> greatings...
> 
> Totally flaked today... no logging, no machining. Well I did file a chain does that count?


yep


treeslayer2003 said:


> hey northman, some times ya got to do nuthin to figure out what to do.


Ain't that the truth 


JakeG said:


> What does everyone have lined up for next week? I'll be stuck in meetings Monday-Thursday 7:30-lunch, then more meetings until 2 or 3. What does anybody have to say that they haven't already said?


When In doubt just drool ....


----------



## jrcat

WOW I join the party....everyone leaves lol....***cracks open beer*** DO I smell bad or something? ***lights marb***....


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> TS, I'm almost positive Live oaks belong to the white oak family. Pointed leaves are red oaks, rounded are whites.
> 
> Red man shoots pointed arrow, white man shoots rounded bullet.



live oak keeps leaves all year, or that bs? none up here, jus curios.


----------



## treeslayer2003

me n rob here mang.


----------



## jrcat

Holy midnight..... think Im off.. Catch y'all later


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> WOW I join the party....everyone leaves lol....***cracks open beer*** DO I smell bad or something? ***lights marb***....



Bro I'm hiding in plain sight


----------



## jrcat

Hows it hangin Rob?


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm gone to bros, have a good night.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Hows it hangin Rob?



A little to the left... 
How are you


----------



## JakeG

jrcat, I hope the skidder situation works out to your advantage with minimal $ invested!



treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm gone to bros, have a good night.



I'm about done too :msp_thumbup:


----------



## paccity




----------



## RandyMac

good thing that is a chock truck


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> it used to be common sense around here. the forresters knew all the loggers and everyone did like yer spossed to. a few bad apples ruined that, they are gone now but the silly rules stayed. we were one of the first to use bridge matts here, u of m sent a buss load of students to see our job n they said it would become mandatory. well, who wants to put their skidder in 4' of water, common sense.



My Dad's old place is right on the White River, it was one of the first houses built in the immediate area. I got to see as a kid spending Summers there, "what NOT to do" as far as clearing too close to the river. We cleared the river cane with machettes (sp) and wed eaters with blades. Other people moving around us used dozers and pushed roots and all out. Due to the large amounts of sand, when the river would would flood the dozer people lost their banks.

Erosion and sediment leaching into the trout streams has become a HUGE deal around here in the last ten years. There was a millionaire to buy a massive tract of land right down from the Norfork Dam, they peeled that place..I'm talkin' what wiped out all timber, stumps, rocks! They put no buffer and when it rained the fiver turned red from the clay, he was fined some crazy amount of money everytime it rained...and it was the wettest season we have had in 30 years! 

Now as far as riddiculous goes, it would have to surround the rules of the Buffalo National River. There is nothing allowed within miles depending on hollars that feed the river. You can't even run any motor over a 9.9 up the river, no rubber tired vehicles in the Park boundary, all that good stuff. Yet horses are allowed to do whatever they want! I have seen river crossings where the bank was cut out 4 and 5 ft by horses...and that's OK! LOL! Also being a true "wild river" the Buffalo gets out of it's banks sometime 25 30ft above flood stage...in just days! The river raises Hell cause it joins up with the White River and the two of them really cause havoc when they rolling! I guess you get tough regulations on National rivers...I have always heard there were only (7) wild National rivers in the US but I'm not for sure.


----------



## twochains

Morning Men! Fricken storming it's ass off here this morning! Lightening something feirce! Me an the Ol' Lady heard this pop and saw flash from the living room so I been up smelling for smoke! LOL! I guess lightening came through and outlet e something! The boom before the flash mabe the telephone ring once! LOL! Right before the storm hit I stepped outside and it felt near 90 degrees! Unstable air for sure!


----------



## treeslayer2003

stupid people doin stupid stuff is why we over regulated I guess.


----------



## jrcat

hows it goin guys


----------



## treeslayer2003

morning


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> stupid people doin stupid stuff is why we over regulated I guess.



Oh you mean I should leave my gun at home before I go shopping, wow...

Morning gents :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treeslayer2003

no ya may need that


----------



## twochains

Man we sure needed this rain! This combined with last weeks rain is going to put the farmers through till cold weather. Some were fixin' to start feeding hay, and that before July! I hear more tater wagons rolling in the hills, we supposed to get 2 1/2 inches this morning! I need to hit the woods as quick as I can! I have about 15 to 20 acres to cut, it's the crappiest hardwood set on the place, probably all rotten. The pine is decent I think. Hopefully I can cut it in (2) days. Probably hit it real hard in some places and others just skip through.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Man we sure needed this rain! This combined with last weeks rain is going to put the farmers through till cod weather. Some were fixin' to start feeding hay, and that before July! I hear more tater wagons rolling in the hills, we supposed to get 2 1/2 inches this morning! I need to hit the woods as quick as I can! I have about 15 to 20 acres to cut, it's the crappiest hardwood set on the place, probably all rotten. The pine is decent I think. Hopefully I can cut it in (2) days. Probably hit it real hard in some places and others just skip through.



Skip chain if you want to skip through it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Well I guess I will just have to "semi-skip" it then! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

whats up for today? anything good?


----------



## twochains

slayer, ifn when I get out today I'm gonna stop at that guy's house with the skidder and talk to him and take some pics. I didn't have a shirt yesterday and this guy is very religious and he prolly wouldn't appreciate my tatts at all..period LOL! He has a bunch of equiptment out there, anything you guys looking for or need? I think this guy has the only self loader in the area! I wanted to buy it several years ago and got beat out of the deal, it maybe for sale??!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer, ifn when I get out today I'm gonna stop at that guy's house with the skidder and talk to him and take some pics. I didn't have a shirt yesterday and this guy is very religious and he prolly wouldn't appreciate my tatts at all..period LOL! He has a bunch of equiptment out there, anything you guys looking for or need? I think this guy has the only self loader in the area! I wanted to buy it several years ago and got beat out of the deal, it maybe for sale??!



cool, i'd trade this deere for a clark if I had half a chance. I got the deere in deal I could not turn down. at the time I was lookin at a 665 grapple cummins power, it was more money but I have always regreted the descision.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> whats up for today? anything good?



got to take the youngan to the threshermans show, it like a steam show kinda.


----------



## jrcat

looks like just another day here . We have a tractor show here in late augst ... pretty much the last hooray of summer I guess.


----------



## twochains

OH HELL NO! I just found out where the lightening came through the plug ins! Fried both my coffee pots! :angry2: Isn't that how peoples house get burned down? Well..no coffee for me! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

Thats why i have an old perc for back up lol.. makes some real kick ya in the )*^)(-0=02 coffee .. but it beats nothing


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Thats why i have an old perc for back up lol.. makes some real kick ya in the )*^)(-0=02 coffee .. but it beats nothing



Now that will get you a cup of real jw


----------



## twochains

Whew! I just figured it out! The plug in by the stove had one of the breaker deals popped out and I guess it is tied to the outlet where the coffee maker and tea maker are plugged in. So all cool now :coffee::umbrella::sigarette::rainbow:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Now that will get you a cup of real jw



Yes it will... chewy coffee. good stuff


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Whew! I just figured it out! The plug in by the stove had one of the breaker deals popped out and I guess it is tied to the outlet where the coffee maker and tea maker are plugged in. So all cool now :coffee::umbrella::sigarette::rainbow:



Tea maker.... No :kilt::kilt:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Yes it will... chewy coffee. good stuff



Add a little Portland cement and lime for mortar mix ...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Tea maker.... No :kilt::kilt:



It's a southern thing... I still dont quite understand it yet.....


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Now that will get you a cup of real jw



:dribble: this whole time I thought you were talking about putting Johnny Walker in yer coffee...hell yer talkin' about John Wayne coffee...so stiff yer spoon will stand up in yer cup! I'm a little late, but im here now.... :help:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> It's a southern thing... I still dont quite understand it yet.....



Not sure I want to either. :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> :dribble: this whole time I thought you were talking about putting Johnny Walker in yer coffee...hell yer talkin' about John Wayne coffee...so stiff yer spoon will stand up in yer cup! I'm a little late, but im here now.... :help:



GOOD MORNING CLINT!!!!! lol .......


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> :dribble: this whole time I thought you were talking about putting Johnny Walker in yer coffee...hell yer talkin' about John Wayne coffee...so stiff yer spoon will stand up in yer cup! I'm a little late, but im here now.... :help:



O brother :welcome:


----------



## twochains

jrcat, I bet when you go into a restaurant up there and you ask for "sweet" tea, they probably point at the packets of sugar huh? LOL! 

Yeh roberte, I drink about 2 gallons of sweet tea a day everyday, sometime more! LOL! I am a big fan of hot tea also...but I think the :kilt: 's put milk in their tea


----------



## jrcat

I will go for a cup of iced coffee before iced tea...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> :dribble: this whole time I thought you were talking about putting Johnny Walker in yer coffee...hell yer talkin' about John Wayne coffee...so stiff yer spoon will stand up in yer cup! I'm a little late, but im here now.... :help:



That's how I look after having jw later than 5pm.
I used to look like that after hitting my 2am stash...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jrcat

No you will get a glass of actual iced tea.. Im just not into it that much ....


----------



## twochains

I love me some iced coffee! But DAMN that stuff is expensive! 

In the winter with short days and all, I doctor my evening coffee with "Sailor Jerry" spiced rum....yummmmm!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> That's how I look after having jw later than 5pm.
> I used to look like that after hitting my 2am stash...:msp_ohmy:




Thats how I look most of the day ......


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I will go for a cup of iced coffee before iced tea...



1. Coffee is hot
2. Tea is cold, maybe mixed with lemonade.




Milk in tea, gag reflex


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I love me some iced coffee! But DAMN that stuff is expensive!
> 
> In the winter with short days and all, I doctor my evening coffee with "Sailor Jerry" spiced rum....yummmmm!



Man .. that sailor jerry is rough chit.... used to have a bottle on the shop fridge..... we used it one day to thaw out an air compressor govenor ....


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> No you will get a glass of actual iced tea.. Im just not into it that much ....



LULLZ! I know you will get tea...but they probably don't have sweet tea on hand do they? See even Chinese restaurants around here offer sweet tea. LOL! Hell it's the nectar of the God's! LOL!


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Thats how I look most of the day ......



It's a beautiful thing baby :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> LULLZ! I know you will get tea...but they probably don't have sweet tea on hand do they? See even Chinese restaurants around here offer sweet tea. LOL! Hell it's the nectar of the God's! LOL!



OK OK.. yes you can get sweet tea lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LULLZ! I know you will get tea...but they probably don't have sweet tea on hand do they? See even Chinese restaurants around here offer sweet tea. LOL! Hell it's the nectar of the God's! LOL!



Hmmm, I thought it was shine, my bad :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

My day is looking screwed! Anybody have the weather on their puters (prolly everyone does and I just though I was special)? I'm right dead center of that massive yellow and red mass! LOL! ...not a good day to quit heroin! :hmm3grin2orange: (come on now...just joking)


----------



## HuskStihl

So the stump grinder was supposed to show up at 8am. I headed to the back to fall a few ugly trees to save him a second trip. I had a live oak to fall. Two years ago a storm took down 2 cedars, and one absolutely destroyed the canopy of this tree. It's leaing 30 degrees with some good weight up top. I grabbed the 385 cause I'm more comfortable with it, but forgot to check the chain.......[video=youtube;FRKfdslbitY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRKfdslbitY&feature=player_detailpage[/video] 

The chain was pulling hard to the right, and I had to change it out to even get through one bucking cut. Mistakes happen when u'r in a hurry to beat the stump grinder, who is always late anyway. 

Based upon you guys advice I decided to bore benind the holding wood to lessen the chance of charing, but I'm not sure I could have chaired this tree if I tried. I noodle live oak rounds as it is much faster than hand splitting


----------



## twochains

Looks good Husk! I don't know how you got away with cutting so close to yer henge w/o pinching yer bar though. If I cut like that I cut up to the henge and leave about 3/4 to 1/2. Had that been me, the tree would have set down on my bar. And yes... that tree would chair easily had it not been cut right! :msp_thumbup: Good job!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> So the stump grinder was supposed to show up at 8am. I headed to the back to fall a few ugly trees to save him a second trip. I had a live oak to fall. Two years ago a storm took down 2 cedars, and one absolutely destroyed the canopy of this tree. It's leaing 30 degrees with some good weight up top. I grabbed the 385 cause I'm more comfortable with it, but forgot to check the chain.......[video=youtube;FRKfdslbitY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRKfdslbitY&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> The chain was pulling hard to the right, and I had to change it out to even get through one bucking cut. Mistakes happen when u'r in a hurry to beat the stump grinder, who is always late anyway.
> 
> Based upon you guys advice I decided to bore benind the holding wood to lessen the chance of charing, but I'm not sure I could have chaired this tree if I tried. I noodle live oak rounds as it is much faster than hand splitting




With a little S.BC otstir:


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, do ever get 3' of snow?



I've seen 5' in 12 hours... but that was in Darrington and Darrington is a strange place... where I'm at now we get one or two big snow storms and they'll dump a foot or two.

Most of the time it will just get cold and wet, or you get a few inches of snow overnight and then it rains all day and melts it off. 

Get up in the mountains past say 1000' and #### gets deep quick, there is a snow park near my parents place on top of the mountain there will be 20+ feet in march but by July its all gone.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> live oak keeps leaves all year, or that bs? none up here, jus curios.



Mike, Live oak is a pretty amazing tree. It is mostly true, they are green all year, but in february they drop lots of leaves and bud. The homeowner helper forum always has a couple of "my oak is dying" threads every february. Well meaning yankees offer tons of advice, but I tell 'em just look for the buds, if theyre there, no worries. They als don't grow up. I have a few that are 80" dbh, cover about 1/8 of an acre, but are about 40' tall. Some of the horizontal limbs will be longer than the tree is high.

I made you a video of my "prize" oak, then remembered you often can't see videos

[video=youtube;a3Y1q3BmmBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=a3Y1q3BmmBc[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Looks good Husk! I don't know how you got away with cutting so close to yer henge w/o pinching yer bar though. If I cut like that I cut up to the henge and leave about 3/4 to 1/2. Had that been me, the tree would have set down on my bar. And yes... that tree would chair easily had it not been cut right! :msp_thumbup: Good job!



There was a lot more holding wood on far side of the bore, the camera angle was a little funny. I hosed myself with the chain, i had a fresh mdavlee one sitting on the bench but was lazy. Also a little nervous about boring with a chain that feels "different" to me




roberte said:


> With a little S.BC otstir:




I'm sure that is funny, but I don't understand what it means


----------



## twochains

Looks like an old plantation tree! Really nice!


----------



## roberte

Sloping backcut with backbar


----------



## northmanlogging

later gents get to do some skidder yarding on steep ground today...


----------



## jrcat

Gotta love steep ground NM.. snap some pics man..


----------



## mdavlee

I got the oil changed in my truck and a few rounds split. Going to eat some lunch and then I'm not sure if I'm going to put a couple more trees down or not. I guess it will depend on how much other wood I get out of the way.

Huskstihl you need to get some of the 4 point spikes from metals or something bigger on the 385. It will keep the brake handle from mashing your fingers when trying to dawg in.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Sloping backcut with backbar



Tru dat, but cutting the back strap after boring doesn't count as a back cut:biggrin: At least it shouldnt:help:


----------



## JakeG

Jon, looks good! :hmm3grin2orange: I believe if I recorded myself boring, it would look pretty jerky.. Cause it definitely feels that way at times.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon, thanks I watched it. short ones seem to work better, it long ones and fb links I have trouble loading. that a great shade tree, I wonder if they grow up crowded. looks like a red to me in the vid, I could be wrong. Jon I never bore that way, that bitzer's cup a tea, I always bore out the heart from the face. I don't think the live oak survive our winters, but I wish I had a couple trees like that in our yard.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> 1. Coffee is hot
> 2. Tea is cold, maybe mixed with lemonade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milk in tea, gag reflex



if i'm not drinkin coffee its cold tea, no milk in either.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Whew! I just figured it out! The plug in by the stove had one of the breaker deals popped out and I guess it is tied to the outlet where the coffee maker and tea maker are plugged in. So all cool now :coffee::umbrella::sigarette::rainbow:



boy I hate them things, ya already have breakers in yer house you don't need extra ones. the other week in the heat wave, I came home to a hot house. the 1 year old ac quit, I went to town n got a 220 plug cut that gfi plug off put on the regular plug and it workin fine since. wonder how many things thrown out cuz that gfi fried?


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> A bucket of kindling ? lol



Lol.. Basically!! Smokin' wood! We practice a lot so we burn through it unlike most people around here.

Speaking of burnin' through it... My dad sent me this. I think he's using the barrrel smoker, hence the racks. We never use racks otherwise.







JakeG said:


> 4-6" cookies with a 26-31" diameter. Should be prime time smoking wood in ~12-18 months.
> 
> *I got a video of the the 394 cuttin said cookies.. It does okay for a stocker.
> *
> Still uploading... opcorn:



18hrs later.....

[video=youtube_share;DrMAHuEXANs]http://youtu.be/DrMAHuEXANs[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl

Now this is a stump grinder! Old bogie skidder modified with a boom and drum. The guy fabricated most of it himself including the drum. Powered by a chevy 454. Turned these 2 48" pine stumps into a very large pile of chips in about 5 minutes

[video=youtube;bR2nhk960bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bR2nhk960bY[/video]


----------



## JakeG

That's one hell of a grinder!


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Lol.. Basically!! Smokin' wood! We practice a lot so we burn through it unlike most people around here.
> 
> Speaking of burnin' through it... My dad sent me this. I think he's using the barrrel smoker, hence the racks. We never use racks otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18hrs later.....
> 
> [video=youtube_share;DrMAHuEXANs]http://youtu.be/DrMAHuEXANs[/video]



Dang it!! now Im hungry... again... Jake you cant show this stuff online lol......


----------



## roberte

The ribs look good.

I like grinding my own dried red pepper blends for bbq


----------



## bustedup

evening ladies


----------



## bustedup

Ya got the stick on the ground Husk


----------



## JakeG

jrcat.. There will likely be another picture tomorrow! Sorry bud but that's the wway it is around here :msp_thumbup:

Busted, how's it goin over there? And the weather?

Feels like 106* over here, luckily the humidity is low.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> jrcat.. There will likely be another picture tomorrow! Sorry bud but that's the wway it is around here :msp_thumbup:.



Yeah yeah... I'll just go back to eating my hamburger helper.


----------



## jrcat

Hows it goin across the pond B ?


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> evening ladies




Evening my kilted brother :kilt::kilt:


----------



## treeslayer2003

me thinks busted asleep. hello keen.


----------



## mdavlee

Well I piled a lot of brush today with the help of my dad. Now I'm kicked back relaxing.


----------



## jrcat

What is that brew?


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, what you do today :cat:?


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> Well I piled a lot of brush today with the help of my dad. Now I'm kicked back relaxing.



I see you're getting your veggatsbles... Don't let anyone tell you barley and/or hopps aren't veggies!


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> What is that brew?



Flat 12 bier works india pale ale. It's the first time I seen it so I got one to try.


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> I see you're getting your veggatsbles... Don't let anyone tell you barley and/or hopps aren't veggies!



I did have a bowl of artichoke and spinach pasta with it:msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, what you do today :cat:?



Not a whole heck of a lot. Kind of one of those depressing type days. Kid raising issues and a deceptive conniving ex.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot. Kind of one of those depressing type days. Kid raising issues and a deceptive conniving ex.



Newspaper and .404


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Not a whole heck of a lot. Kind of one of those depressing type days. Kid raising issues and a deceptive conniving ex.



you really did not have a good day at all then. come September, I will never have to see my ex again


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Newspaper and .404



nah man, 9' choker and a 12' limb :hell_boy:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> nah man, 9' choker and a 12' limb :hell_boy:



Yes sir I like that, not that we are promoting violence. Greetings and salutations


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, is it still bad to day dream? lol I kidding. how ya doin Rob?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, is it still bad to day dream? lol I kidding. how ya doin Rob?



I'm fine. I went to an out of town saw shop today, just to pay some dues, and talk , see what's going on, and stuff :wink2: 

How you doing slayer


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I'm fine. I went to an out of town saw shop today, just to pay some dues, and talk , see what's going on, and stuff :wink2:
> 
> How you doing slayer



i'm fine. it never hurts to make rounds. ya learn nothing if ya don't talk.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm fine. it never hurts to make rounds. ya learn nothing if ya don't talk.



For sure, didn't hurt at all.

It was a dual shop , sthil and husky dealer. Gee I wonder who sthil won....:tongue2:


----------



## jrcat

I like to stand for the truth and what is right and wrong .. a sense of morality and decency.... I have been told that the nice person finishes last. I was raised to do the right things and life will treat you well. Good things will come to those who wait. What I have learned is that life can be a crap sandwich and that people can be deceitful and conniving, and interested in their own gain.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I like to stand for the truth and what is right and wrong .. a sense of morality and decency.... I have been told that the nice person finishes last. I was raised to do the right things and life will treat you well. Good things will come to those who wait. What I have learned is that life can be a crap sandwich and that people can be deceitful and conniving, and interested in their own gain.



All true, but I keep trying to do it right cuz I have to look at myself in the mirror.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> All true, but I keep trying to do it right cuz I have to look at myself in the mirror.



That is one of the few reasons I still go by those values... I want to sleep at night, be able to look at myself in the mirror with some sort of self respect and that not all people are deceitful. 

I wish I was 18 again...then again .. I dont know if I would have done anything any different ....


----------



## jrcat

Hows about them chainsaws :greenchainsaw::chainsawguy::computer2:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> That is one of the few reasons I still go by those values... I want to sleep at night, be able to look at myself in the mirror with some sort of self respect and that not all people are deceitful.
> 
> I wish I was 18 again...then again .. I dont know if I would have done anything any different ....



Hey maybe , maybe not, but....


----------



## JakeG

jrcat, there are a lot of people like that. Just gotta hang around & be with the people that treat you right and make you feel welcome/comfortable. From what I can tell, you could benefit from a woman who knows her way around a pit!! 

What does everyone have goin on? I just finished stacking that "kindlin'", it was a hair over a 3rd cord.


----------



## jrcat

Depends on what pit ...lol 

I should send you some apple wood and some black cherry wood .. shipping would suck though.. I wonder if a couple of 50# bags of chips would be to pricey to ship.


----------



## JakeG

That'd be pretty neat. I use it every time I smoke pork... Which is often!!

It's about a grand per cord down here.. Of course that's .75-1.0 cubic foot at a time or even in small 5lb baggies.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Depends on what pit ...lol
> 
> I should send you some apple wood and some black cherry wood .. shipping would suck though.. I wonder if a couple of 50# bags of chips would be to pricey to ship.




Sometimes the money don't matter , were talking smoked meat here :greenchainsaw:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! How everyone doing? Looks like I need to catch up...what happened to jrcat? Is he being forced to find out that people are POS?


----------



## HuskStihl

I spent part of my childhood in southern Vermont, and I still remember we would burn a few logs of apple wood on special occasions. Whole house would smell like hot apple cider. Awesome


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! How everyone doing? Looks like I need to catch up...what happened to jrcat? Is he being forced to find out that people are POS?



Hey there tc , you good and focused :sigarette::coffee:


----------



## twochains

I hit the woods today and cut till 8:30! Fricken loved it! Everything so quiet when you shut yer saw off. As I was leaving tonight I saw 5 bucks standing out in the field..prolly 20 total deer out there! Awesome! I am gonna miss this tract...it is 10 minutes from my driveway! The next tract is only 20 minutes away and I can work Sundays on this next tract!...that kinda makes up for the extra drive...not to mention it's unbelievable timber! LOL!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Hey there tc , you good and focused :sigarette::coffee:



workin' on it! :msp_w00t: How you doing Rob?


----------



## JakeG

tc... 20 minutes is far? Heck the closest grocery store is a little further. 

Sounds like you're gonna have a good set of timber! Congrats


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> workin' on it! :msp_w00t: How you doing Rob?



Just fine sir.


----------



## Metals406

twochains said:


> I hit the woods today and cut till 8:30! Fricken loved it! Everything so quiet when you shut yer saw off. As I was leaving tonight I saw 5 bucks standing out in the field..prolly 20 total deer out there! Awesome! I am gonna miss this tract...it is 10 minutes from my driveway! The next tract is only 20 minutes away and I can work Sundays on this next tract!...that kinda makes up for the extra drive...not to mention it's unbelievable timber! LOL!



When I was still loggin' full-time -- average mourning drive was between 2-2.5 hours.

:msp_scared:


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> When I was still loggin' full-time -- average mourning drive was between 2-2.5 hours.
> 
> :msp_scared:



That's far enough for me to set up a camp.


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> That's far enough for me to set up a camp.



We always talked about it, but none of us wanted to be away all week. We decided even with the drive, you were home every night.


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> We always talked about it, but none of us wanted to be away all week. We decided even with the drive, you were home every night.



Well, I've been married almost 10 years.

I wonder what kind of drive will do as an excuse after 20 years?


----------



## RandyMac

Sam!
I have camped on a few landings.


----------



## roberte

Samlock said:


> Well, I've been married almost 10 years.
> 
> I wonder what kind of drive will do as an excuse after 20 years?



About 7 minutes.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I like to stand for the truth and what is right and wrong .. a sense of morality and decency.... I have been told that the nice person finishes last. I was raised to do the right things and life will treat you well. Good things will come to those who wait. What I have learned is that life can be a crap sandwich and that people can be deceitful and conniving, and interested in their own gain.



cat, you stand fast. I been through almost the same crap you goin through. you got to hold true to ya values or you be no good to any one.


----------



## twochains

Metals406 said:


> When I was still loggin' full-time -- average mourning drive was between 2-2.5 hours.
> 
> :msp_scared:



:msp_scared: DAMN! I wouldn't be given an option there, we get put in a motel if we are more than an hour and a half away. The winter we stayed in one huge room, there were 4 logging crew and one truck driver! LOL! 5 weeks we lived like that coming home Friday night and back Sunday. I sort of liked it but it put quiet the kink in my normal routines! Money was kick ass though and I paid zero living expense except for breakfast lunch and coffee...dinner was always provided.

I want to travel somewhere and cut, the Ol' Lady said I could...now I just have to fing someone who will have me! LOL!


----------



## northmanlogging

I hear they still have logging camps in Alaska... just say'n:rolleyes2:


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> I hear they still have logging camps in Alaska... just say'n:rolleyes2:



Ha! Yes, I know... but I ain't gonna hold my breath :msp_w00t: Heck NM...I could just head to yer house and hang out with ya! LOL! JK!


----------



## twochains

Now where is that new thread, "What do ya do on yer day off"?? LOL!

Morning Men! :sigarette::coffee::dazed:


----------



## northmanlogging

there enough vacant houses we could find somewhere to put you up, you don't mind if the roofs are falling in do ya? Finding something for ya to do besides peal paint could be a problem.


----------



## twochains

If it is lead paint...I might get the insatiable urge to eat the chips! :msp_rolleyes:!


----------



## twochains

Hey SEMOLOGGER, you out of Doniphan Missouri? Did you get over and check out the Empire State Fair?


----------



## treeslayer2003

ifn I had enuff work lined up, any of yas be welcome. truth is the smaller I stay the longer the jobs last. jus ain't many 100 acre plus tracts no more. they been cleared for houses  I don't know why people want to move here.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> there enough vacant houses we could find somewhere to put you up, you don't mind if the roofs are falling in do ya? Finding something for ya to do besides peal paint could be a problem.



I think I might be able to help with some entertainment


----------



## northmanlogging

guess I could sprinkle some on there, if yer hungry... Only proper to kill your food before you eat it...

Been waiting for the house across the street to cave in for two years now... didn't get enough snow to do the trick this year. The rest of em I figured would catch on fire during the forth... but alas it was raining. Maybe next year


----------



## twochains

slayer, ya know that is a funny comparison because out of all the timber I have cut, I only know of a handful that was cut for housing! Most either just sits the way I leave it or gets turned into pasture. Most of the ground I cut on is pretty rough. The 300 I am just finishing up...well, if anything happens to the LO that place will be sliced and diced...prolly turned into one of those dirty words..."subdivision"! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

that what happened to a lot of good timber ground here. them city people cross the bridge love to retire over here. many landowners got rich that way. it has slowed some now.


----------



## northmanlogging

Gotta go gents, see if I can take some video of some stupidity for ya all...


----------



## twochains

Yeh, slayer, Mountain Home, Ar. attracts all the Chicago and St. Louis retirees...and the "Great White Flighters" LOL!

They stay up in town though, alot of them were buying up river front property...then they figured out that river's flood! :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I got to go do something, catch y'all latter.


----------



## jrcat

Good morning peoples!!!


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Good morning peoples!!!



Morning :cat:


----------



## HuskStihl

So yesterday was pretty busy. Fell 3 trees and had the stump grinder out. Yesterday evening my neighbor asked me (finally!) to fall the dead sycamore that straddles our property. I was happy to get rid of the eyesore, but nervous as there was only one place to put it safely, that place was about 60 degrees from it's lean, it had a lot of belly weight pulling it to the right of the target too, it was leaning pretty good, and sycamore can chair, it wasn't my property, and everybody was watching. To make matters worse it was in a fenced "box" which only allowed one escape route, which forced me to do all the work under my lean. I made the stump really high as this took some of the belly lean out of the equation, and it was easier to see the top, and move. I made a conventional face (everybody was watching), put in a step dutch, bored out behind the holding wood completely severing the wood on the near side (on purpose). Pounded a wedge just behind the dutch as a little insurance, then put in a back bar back cut favoring the near side again. Used the 394 with Mike's chain this time

[video=youtube;lVP5HeMAv-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVP5HeMAv-4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


I was aiming at a pine surrounded by three red oaks and hit it. Took a branch off the pine, but all had agreed previously that the pine was the tree we wanted damaged


----------



## twochains

Husk, that is some super nice cutting right there! Dude, is it me or did that tree have quite the lean towards that building? Did the top have enough going the other way? Looks good Husk!


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Husk, that is some super nice cutting right there! Dude, is it me or did that tree have quite the lean towards that building? Did the top have enough going the other way? Looks good Husk!



Thanks, the belly was pointing at the building, the top was pulling it back a little. I definitely could have hit the building if I tried, but the oaks were a bigger concern. That and looking like an idiot in front of everybody. Went well enough that the peeps thought boring and dutching a dead leaner was easy-peazy-lemon-squeezy


----------



## jrcat

Jon just remember that all of us started out as moron's with saws too..You sir are more skilled than you give yourself credit for. Good job.


----------



## jrcat

Went to my woods with my daughters and picked black berries. It's been a really good year for them. We could have filled a 5 gallon bucket easily.


----------



## jrcat

Forgot to add the picView attachment 307434


----------



## jrcat

Whats up today Rob? Hiding from the wimmin folk? I am trying to keep my girls from eating all of todays spoils from the woods. They have purple fingers and purple rings around theirs mouths now ... so much for black berry pie:msp_angry:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Whats up today Rob? Hiding from
> the wimmin folk? I am trying to keep my girls from eating all of todays spoils from the woods. They have purple fingers and purple rings around theirs mouths now ... so much for black berry pie:msp_angry:




Hey cat, no not hiding from them wimmmen, actually there hiding from me.

If I want there attention, I just rake my wallet out and go trolling thru the living room....


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Hey cat, no not hiding from them wimmmen, actually there hiding from me.
> 
> If I want there attention, I just rake my wallet out and go trolling thru the living room....



Dude.. thats like making yourself a target for the wimmin hordes .....I never big out the wallet in front of them, I would be missing my wallet and most likely my hand lol.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Dude.. thats like making yourself a target for the wimmin hordes .....I never big out the wallet in front of them, I would be missing my wallet and most likely my hand lol.



Well I never said the wallet was full, they just assume it is :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

Fast Sawmill, Fast Sawyer - YouTube


----------



## tramp bushler

I just wish I could recuperate from the week as well as I did 20 years ago. . Had a good nap yesterday, 2 hour. Got 8 hours last night. Feel terrible this morning. But I'm only on my 2 nd cup of coffee. If 53 feels like this I'm kinda nervous what 63 will feel like.


----------



## jrcat

This looks to be a nice saw , but the carriage is set up to go too fast and is a touch under powered. Antique sawmill revisited - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

Tramp if you are still climbing at 53 I would say you are doin pretty good.


----------



## jrcat

Hull - Oakes Lumber Company: Main Saw Cutting huge Doug Fir timber - YouTube For the west coasters


----------



## jrcat

Nice little Cat powered mill Frick Sawmill powered by Caterpillar D318 - YouTube


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> I just wish I could recuperate from the week as well as I did 20 years ago. . Had a good nap yesterday, 2 hour. Got 8 hours last night. Feel terrible this morning. But I'm only on my 2 nd cup of coffee. If 53 feels like this I'm kinda nervous what 63 will feel like.



I'm 5 behind you, nervous too, but make your moves count, stay in shape. Coffee is a good thing :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jrcat

I would like one just like this someday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inx6o3ngPJs


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> I'm 5 behind you, nervous too, but make your moves count, stay in shape. Coffee is a good thing :greenchainsaw:



Ah, you and TB are just a couple of pups. :msp_biggrin: If you can walk you can work.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Ah, you and TB are just a couple of pups. :msp_biggrin: If you can walk you can work.



Hey "old timer" I know your semi retired, but let's go. I would be honored to keep up with you.


----------



## twochains

jrcat- man those old handset ground hog mills are what I cut my teeth on...minus the steam engine! LOL! I was the manual log turner on a handset for 7 straight years...talk about dodging some bullets...geez! 

Man sawing on a Detroit powered handset was so much fun! I would crowd the saw and pull that Detroit down...baaaaahhhhh grrrrrrr...shooting saw dust in a plume out the pipe! Man I loved it! When I moved to a full auto mill and got really fast at it, then it was fun! Super fast, super accurate, quick hydros...man yer making me think about sawing waaaaaaaaaay tooooo much! LOL! 

jrcat- see how that Amish fellow is running that handset...with me turning and a sawyer named Dennis, we could saw a bundle of 6xwide cants evry 15 to 20 minutes! We were called the E911 crew...cause if something happened while me and him were going that fast...either or both would have been killed! Damn what a rush! I used to get to going so fast the stackers would be puking at the end of the rollers! They didn't really care though because at that time we got paid quota and our days ended at like 1 o'clock! 

OK OK I have to calm down now! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

Clint I never got to run the head rig.. always wanted to though. Ran the bull edger, debarker, and stacked. I love anything sawmill. Especially old sawmill. I really want an old bell saw or a frick.


----------



## jrcat

Detroit powered Walker's Sawmill Part I - Cutting White Oak - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

This old duck seems pretty cool. Bob's Sawmill - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> I just wish I could recuperate from the week as well as I did 20 years ago. . Had a good nap yesterday, 2 hour. Got 8 hours last night. Feel terrible this morning. But I'm only on my 2 nd cup of coffee. If 53 feels like this I'm kinda nervous what 63 will feel like.



Oh tramp I get ya there lol.......I just couldn't move today and one of my arms got no feeling at all ........it times like these ya kinda think may be another career might have been a good idea lol......mind you nah couldn't think of anything better than being outside lol


Husk your more competent than you give ya self credit for .........taking on leaning snags near buildings ain't for the faint of heart ........well done......juss watch smacking wedges into snags the hingewood isn't the most reliable


----------



## jrcat

Good evening our kilt wearing compadre ...


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Ah, you and TB are just a couple of pups. :msp_biggrin: If you can walk you can work.



Where have I heard that before lol..............my old man used to say that regularly lol


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Good evening our kilt wearing compadre ...



hey Jr .........


----------



## jrcat

Hows it goin? Hows the missus?


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Hows it goin? Hows the missus?



wanting a landrover


----------



## jrcat

Clint I threw up a detroit power video for ya there. Did you see it?


----------



## twochains

Evening men! Holy crap I'm bored! It's rainin' it's arse off and the missus took the boy school shopping! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> wanting a landrover



So get a dog and name it rover and put it out on your land ... cheap way out ...


----------



## jrcat

B... how are you posting without being "online"


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> So get a dog and name it rover and put it out on your land ... cheap way out ...



I value my bits being attached lol...........and we got dogs lol......infact looking to put together a team again so I can go out on the hill again........the 12th getting close lol.........


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Clint I threw up a detroit power video for ya there. Did you see it?



Yeh man, sounded good! The Detroit I ran, we cut ERC and everything was much lighter and faster. The harder you pull one the more they grunt and push that dust! Awesome! The last mill I was around with a Detroit was this past winter and early Spring. It was a Meadows #3 full auto with horizontal edger and 60" saw. You could really get that Detroit goin!

In yer vid did ya notice the Ol fella's grin on his face after they got the motor going?? "That" is the internal love for sawing! I wore that smile for years! Kinda brings tears to my eyes how that all went down!


----------



## jrcat

The mill I worked for just went belly flop one day... yard full of logs and us guys ready to saw and the boss man came in and told us all to go home he was shutting it down.


----------



## twochains

That sucks! Sawmilling got tough there for awhile. Being in a nitch type industry such as ERC we weren't bothered too much. Mills were selling out every month there for awhile. 95% of my product was exported, the rest bought by other ERC mills where they made it into closet liner. I sawed (solo), 32% of the Chinese market and sold to Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## jrcat

I think I would want an old CAT engine on a sawmill. The detroits are cool but I dont think I could listen to WAAAHHHHHAHAHHAHAHHHHHHH all day. I think I would split my skull open with my hatchet ..


----------



## jrcat

What is ERC?


----------



## twochains

I had a 50 horse Cat diesel on a WoodMiser LT 50 Full Hydro band saw. Now that thing screamed!...and like right in yer face n stuff! LOL!


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> What is ERC?



eastern red cedar


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I had a 50 horse Cat diesel on a WoodMiser LT 50 Full Hydro band saw. Now that thing screamed!...and like right in yer face n stuff! LOL!



Cat engines... no matter what they are or what era they came from run like mad. I love em..


----------



## twochains

I always wanted a little Cat motor like that in a Willy's jeep!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I always wanted a little Cat motor like that in a Willy's jeep!



That would be bad arse. I better stop posting sawmill vids here I dont want Bob gettin mad. 

Some day ... gonna have a small mill...


----------



## JakeG

:cat: your picture is comin soon, 2-3 more hours haha 

And those are some damn cool videos


----------



## JakeG

Jon, you were right when you gave your take on which vantage point to record a video from. Yours turned out great, nice execution  

And quit sandbaggin!


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Husk your more competent than you give ya self credit for .........taking on leaning snags near buildings ain't for the faint of heart ........well done......juss watch smacking wedges into snags the hingewood isn't the most reliable



Thanks busted. I executed my plan the way I wanted, but definitely got a little lucky with the wood. I still feel the need to "kick start" the tree turning with a wedge or step (or both). Work in progress


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> :cat: your picture is comin soon, 2-3 more hours haha
> 
> And those are some damn cool videos



Thanks Jake. Mikes pics in his thread got me goin on sawmills today.. Some of those old timers are genius's. Makes my mechanical ability look like a hobby. That can do attitude and if you dont have it ....make it attitude..


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks busted. I executed my plan the way I wanted, but definitely got a little lucky with the wood. I still feel the need to "kick start" the tree turning with a wedge or step (or both). Work in progress



what ya mean kick start???


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> what ya mean kick start???



Helping to set the tree into motion .....I think


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Helping to set the tree into motion .....I think



I figured that lol..........ok then why do you want to kick start the snag???


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Thanks Jake. Mikes pics in his thread got me goin on sawmills today.. Some of those old timers are genius's. Makes my mechanical ability look like a hobby. That can do attitude and if you dont have it ....make it attitude..



jrcat- dude there is TONS of that old stuff around here! I could go buy 10 fricken belt driven handset ground hogs probably tonight! Planers, log machines...etc. Babbitt bearings and all! LOL!

Man, I got "turned around severely" one night coon hunting after my dogs bumped a bobcat for 4 hours! LOL! Anyway when I caught the dogs we were in this field and the wood line was this huge black void. We looked at it for a bit trying to figure out what it was. Well it was a massive overhang bluff shelter! And if that wasn't cool enough, it was filled with horse drawn equipment! Horse drawn hay machines, rakes, balers that you dug a hole in the ground and a horse turn this hub that compacted the hay! It was a huge collection of stuff! Hard to go back and see it due to the fact that we weren't supposed to be there in the first place! LOL!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> jrcat- dude there is TONS of that old stuff around here! I could go buy 10 fricken belt driven handset ground hogs probably tonight! Planers, log machines...etc. Babbitt bearings and all! LOL!
> 
> Man, I got "turned around severely" one night coon hunting after my dogs bumped a bobcat for 4 hours! LOL! Anyway when I caught the dogs we were in this field and the wood line was this huge black void. We looked at it for a bit trying to figure out what it was. Well it was a massive overhang bluff shelter! And if that wasn't cool enough, it was filled with horse drawn equipment! Horse drawn hay machines, rakes, balers that you dug a hole in the ground and a horse turn this hub that compacted the hay! It was a huge collection of stuff! Hard to go back and see it due to the fact that we weren't supposed to be there in the first place! LOL!



Not much of that around here anymore. Most of it went to the scrapers torch years ago. Which is sad.


----------



## jrcat

Good evening Mike.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Good evening Mike.



hey boys, dam y'all talked all day. now I know how tramp feels catchin up.


----------



## jrcat

Are you caught up now Mike? lol ...


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey boys, dam y'all talked all day. now I know how tramp feels catchin up.



I knew you were gonna say something along those lines lol


----------



## jrcat

It's nice to have clint back... he's like super poster.... He post up 4 paragraphs to my 2 sentences in less time lol ... Clint ... can I have some of your energy?


----------



## twochains

Hey there slayer! Ha...it's Sunday and raining...LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> It's nice to have clint back... he's like super poster.... He post up 4 paragraphs to my 2 sentences in less time lol ... Clint ... can I have some of your energy?



I am super glad he come back! my dam connection keeps failing


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I am super glad he come back! my dam connection keeps failing



pedal faster bro lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 307483
for cat and busted. thought this needed a fuel line, it did but the real problem was the coil screws came out. check yers cat.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> pedal faster bro lol



Now thats good stuff right there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 307486
for Rob and Clint, these don't need fixin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 307483
> for cat and busted. thought this needed a fuel line, it did but the real problem was the coil screws came out. check yers cat.



You can send that saw my way lol ..


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 307486
> for Rob and Clint, these don't need fixin :hmm3grin2orange:



That is "THE" line up right there!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 307486
> for Rob and Clint, these don't need fixin :hmm3grin2orange:



yet lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, I have 5 more of those. cat, I can do that! Graeme, I jus put two of um back together and the 660 is about to go to Tn. and this dam puter :computer2:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> Clint, I have 5 more of those. cat, I can do that! Graeme, I jus put two of um back together and the 660 is about to go to Tn. and this dam puter :computer2:



before ya launch the puter ........remember to open the window first .......does save the other half getting annoyed lol


----------



## jrcat

Mike mine is doin the same thing. I think its the site bogging down


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Glen, my father was in much better shape at my age, I wonder if i'll be able to walk at 63.


----------



## treeslayer2003

do y'all get a error when ya try to like a post?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> do y'all get a error when ya try to like a post?



nope not had that


----------



## twochains

I am so wanting some solid food right now it is reh tarded. Yeah, 4 more weeks at least! :msp_sad: 

:spam: wonder if this would count as a solid??? LOL!


----------



## jrcat

Yep or when I go to reply to a post it locks up and I have to close out the page and reopen it. Sometimes I cant reopen it for 5 minutes or more


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> do y'all get a error when ya try to like a post?



No, I bet you need to run a cleaner program this evening and let it run all night.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I am so wanting some solid food right now it is reh tarded. Yeah, 4 more weeks at least! :msp_sad:
> 
> :spam: wonder if this would count as a solid??? LOL!



Snort it? lol


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Yep or when I go to reply to a post it locks up and I have to close out the page and reopen it. Sometimes I cant reopen it for 5 minutes or more



Hey yeh, it did that to me when I clicked slayers image of the saws...kinda locked up and I did the same thing as you.


----------



## jrcat

Rob snorts coffee grounds


----------



## treeslayer2003

she jus done sumthin, we'll see


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Rob snorts coffee grounds



what I miss?
oh, I see


----------



## jrcat

I hope to hear something from the LO's this week on that contract. It will be nice to go cut something instead of turning wrenches. I cut some fire wood for a buddy this afternoon..Had to cut something ...I start getting a little:dribble::after_boom: goofy when I havent cut some wood


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> what I miss?
> oh, I see



jrcat is wanting me to snort spam because roberte snorts coffee! LMAO

What you been workin' on today slayer...those saws?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> jrcat is wanting me to snort spam because roberte snorts coffee! LMAO
> 
> What you been workin' on today slayer...those saws?



yea, and brakes on dad's ram. not much I lazy. you can't open ya mouth any can ya, man i'm sorry for ya.


----------



## jrcat

Or you can just hayve a meat shake....lol some medium rare strip steak... some A1 for flavor and some moisture ... maybe an egg or 2 ... you will be buff by the time you get unwired ..lol


----------



## jrcat

I'm sorry Clint.. I'm an ass..


----------



## twochains

I can open it a little bit, I'm talking good and all. I was blocking off a big ole dead red oak and the saw grabbed and gave me a good shake, well my jaw popped and took pressure off the henges on both sides. I can't yawn or sneeze at all period! Feels like my face is gonna tear off.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I'm sorry Clint.. I'm an ass..



yes...yes you are! LOL! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> yes...yes you are! Lol! :msp_w00t:



lmao!!!


----------



## twochains

I gotta do chores. I check back later this evening! Cheers!


----------



## jrcat

Working Historical Steam Powered Lumber Mill! - YouTube


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> I gotta do chores. I check back later this evening! Cheers!



Take care Clint


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, 365, 371 or.......460:msp_wink:


----------



## jrcat

I think thats awesome ... hearing those steam engines snort like that...


----------



## jrcat

371. Then I can get my 372 sent out to mdavlee for some fixin. I ran my 365 today cutting that fire wood .. dang she is a little animal lol .. I never knew this but the 365 and 372 are both 70.1 cc saws..


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> 371. Then I can get my 372 sent out to mdavlee for some fixin. I ran my 365 today cutting that fire wood .. dang she is a little animal lol .. I never knew this but the 365 and 372 are both 70.1 cc saws..



some are, not all the same. the husky gurus can tell ya, or do a search. the one in the pic I sold to my uncle but i'm about to start on another one. it can go yer way, jus let me go over it.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> some are, not all the same. the husky gurus can tell ya, or do a search. the one in the pic I sold to my uncle but i'm about to start on another one. it can go yer way, jus let me go over it.



Yeah I'll do it. Gotta have 2 saws. Just one is asking for trouble.


----------



## treeslayer2003

boys I can't stay connected, i'll try later on. cat, i'll pm ya later.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> boys I can't stay connected, i'll try later on. cat, i'll pm ya later.



Alright Mike .. catch ya later


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> some are, not all the same. the husky gurus can tell ya, or do a search. the one in the pic I sold to my uncle but i'm about to start on another one. it can go yer way, jus let me go over it.



The new strato 365 and 372s are the same cc. The transfer covers have restrictor plates in them on the 365s.


----------



## northmanlogging

evening fellas...


Deere skidders are Hel to drive with no brakes... damn blade is too slow to do any good...


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> evening fellas...
> 
> 
> Deere skidders are Hel to drive with no brakes... damn blade is too slow to do any good...



What happened to your brakes NM?


----------



## jrcat

mdavlee said:


> The new strato 365 and 372s are the same cc. The transfer covers have restrictor plates in them on the 365s.



Can those plates be removed?


----------



## northmanlogging

Blew a hydro hose, got it fixed, but forgot to bleed them...

Here's a vid for Husk. not much doesn't really show the steepness so well. nowhere to run in front and a 10-20' drop on the skid side... fun stuff brakes went TU about 20 minutes after this vid... still got a load out today though.

skidder yarding with deere 440a - YouTube


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 307483
> for cat and busted. thought this needed a fuel line, it did but the real problem was the coil screws came out. check yers cat.



I don't think you want to know what the "real" problem "is" 



View attachment 307491


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> That is "THE" line up right there!



missing half the handlebars....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> do y'all get a error when ya try to like a post?



only from the POS 9000


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Rob snorts coffee grounds



better than devils, oh never mind :msp_scared:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I hope to hear something from the LO's this week on that contract. It will be nice to go cut something instead of turning wrenches. I cut some fire wood for a buddy this afternoon..Had to cut something ...I start getting a little:dribble::after_boom: goofy when I havent cut some wood



man im telling yah, :taped::censored:


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> Can those plates be removed?



Very easily.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I'm sorry Clint.. I'm an ass..



not at all, but if you feel the need, be a hole one:tongue2:


----------



## JakeG




----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I figured that lol..........ok then why do you want to kick start the snag???



Sorry I missed most of the afternoon. Not even close to caught up! Busted, I needed to turn that dead sycamore 60 degrees from its lean, and since it already had a good head lean there wasn't that at much time for it to turn to miss the closest red oak. I used a little wedge and a step to break the near side loose faster and get it turning. The building wasn't in that much danger. Back to catching up!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> missing half the handlebars....:greenchainsaw:



I have the 461R 3/4 wrap. ya can't get um here, hafta order.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have the 461R 3/4 wrap. ya can't get um here, hafta order.



that's bull:censored:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


>



duude


----------



## jrcat

Jake ..... yer killin me man ....dang ....hungry ....AGAIN


----------



## jrcat

Shoulda never quit smokin......... At least I could stuff a cigg in my mouth to forget about food ...


----------



## JakeG

That was a test cut (an excuse to eat one). They were about 90 minutes from being perfect at that point. 


As I was caught up, all the talk about age got me hopin for many years of smokin' ahead of me. I won't be 30 till next year... And I'm still not 29! Ha! No big deal as my good friends 45-65years old.


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> That was a test cut (an excuse to eat one). They were about 90 minutes from being perfect at that point.
> 
> 
> As I was caught up, all the talk about age got me hopin for many years of smokin' ahead of me. I won't be 30 till next year... And I'm still not 29! Ha! No big deal as my good friends 45-65years old.



Looked perfect to me. Or at least I'd eat it and ask for seconds. Isn't there some sort of kids thread you should be on? Like a Taylor swift, or bieber fans logging thread?











:jester:


----------



## JakeG

Lmao.. Ya I'm still teething over here, time to go color


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Sorry I missed most of the afternoon. Not even close to caught up! Busted, I needed to turn that dead sycamore 60 degrees from its lean, and since it already had a good head lean there wasn't that at much time for it to turn to miss the closest red oak. I used a little wedge and a step to break the near side loose faster and get it turning. The building wasn't in that much danger. Back to catching up!:msp_biggrin:



Husk I wasn't having a go bro...........you did a good job ........It might be an idea tho if ya are falling things in tight areas like that to rig the snag it would give ya more security than the step that although there to aid in turning can actually stall a stick ............juss be aware that snags don't behave like live sticks and are a good deal harder to swing (ok it depends on how dead the stick is and what condition the stick in ie how brittle the wood is at the hinge ......if that makes sense) so don't count on them swinging as live ones do. Try when you bore starting further back from where your gonna set your hinge and move towards it you might find it easier to set the hinge esp if it a tapered one. There are other little things that can be done to aid in swinging (but kinda not on snags)


You did a good job bro and be happy with ya self that you achieved what ya did


----------



## northmanlogging

Had a deer chasing my Deere for most of the morning, he stayed in the tree line but would fallow me back and forth from skid to landing. Guess he would hide behind a tree and slowly peak around to see what I was up to (with most of his body hanging out the other end tail going wild). The wifey told me about it but couldn't get it on vid, then some strangers showed up and wanted to discuss logging and better views, so the deer ran away...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

I've reported that post by laura ......think it a spammer


----------



## northmanlogging

anybody else notice the spammers always have 8 posts, and hail from usa?


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> anybody else notice the spammers always have 8 posts, and hail from usa?



I wouldn't count on them actually being in the USA bro ..........puter geeks and spammers can do things to make it look like they are from somewhere they ain't lol


----------



## Gologit

bustedup said:


> I've reported that post by laura ......think it a spammer



Thank you Sir. We sent Laura off to spam-bot camp.


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Thank you Sir. We sent Laura off to spam-bot camp.



Hope ya deployed the .404 wrapped in newspaper lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't really understand all this spam that don't come in a can but i'm glad Bob does.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> that's bull:censored:



oh, you would not believe the lack of knowledge at the dealers here. it jus easyer to order online than try to explain what ya want to um.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Husk I wasn't having a go bro...........you did a good job ........It might be an idea tho if ya are falling things in tight areas like that to rig the snag it would give ya more security than the step that although there to aid in turning can actually stall a stick ............juss be aware that snags don't behave like live sticks and are a good deal harder to swing (ok it depends on how dead the stick is and what condition the stick in ie how brittle the wood is at the hinge ......if that makes sense) so don't count on them swinging as live ones do. Try when you bore starting further back from where your gonna set your hinge and move towards it you might find it easier to set the hinge esp if it a tapered one. There are other little things that can be done to aid in swinging (but kinda not on snags)
> 
> 
> You did a good job bro and be happy with ya self that you achieved what ya did



Thanks Busted, I did not feel anything but helpfulness from your earlier post. That sycamore was recently dead and still suckered up a lot near the stump, so still pretty wet. The camera angle made the building seem much more in play than it was. The only things really in the line of fire were some oaks, and since my neighbor doesn't care enough about his trees to even water the good ones, and I really wanted the dead tree out from my sightline I decided to help. (I also really hate his metal building anyway) I promise if that tree had been near a house or power lines I wouldn't have even attempted it. I had also fallen a bunch (for me) that day which makes me much better able to match cuts and do what I want with the saw


----------



## twochains

Been slaying some pine poles and a few pine saw logs. The pics don't show the timber lay well enough...this strip averages 150 ft deep by 1/2 mile of cut timber, the strip 90's about the 1/4 mile mark and runs out down in a hollar. Kind of junky timber but this is the last section for this entire job. Found some good oak but won't cut them until in the morning...of course they are at the very bottom of a steep narrow drawl. I cut all the pine out from them today.

View attachment 307698
View attachment 307699
View attachment 307700


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Been slaying some pine poles and a few pine saw logs. The pics don't show the timber lay well enough...this strip averages 150 ft deep by 1/2 mile of cut timber, the strip 90's about the 1/4 mile mark and runs out down in a hollar. Kind of junky timber but this is the last section for this entire job. Found some good oak but won't cut them until in the morning...of course they are at the very bottom of a steep narrow drawl. I cut all the pine out from them today.
> 
> View attachment 307698
> View attachment 307699
> View attachment 307700



looking good there brother :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

Thanks Rob! Hows it goin'? Man we been getting alot of rain!


----------



## roberte

going fine, 
probably gonna take my big saw back up to FIL house and take a drive around town. the wife is taking care of him for a couple of days.

rain sucks but better than a dust bowl and restricted cutting conditions


----------



## JakeG

tc, sounds like a good day! :msp_thumbup: How long until the next job?


----------



## twochains

What is FIL?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> tc, sounds like a good day! :msp_thumbup: How long until the next job?



its gonna be a couple of weeks anyway, war dept has knee surg on Friday :help:



twochains said:


> What is FIL?



father in law, dude is 88


----------



## JakeG

Question for all of you..

About the wood I've had on the ground for a few weeks... Do you think it can still be sold? At least get it off the property and maybe make a few bucks. I've already been paid on the trees I took down but wouldn't mind being paid twice... Of course.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> tc, sounds like a good day! :msp_thumbup: How long until the next job?



Thanks! IDK really...I was hoping to cruise through this section pretty quick. I really didn't think it was going to be this good. There could be maybe 10 loads between the pine and oak...maybe more. In one area the hardwood is sick and crappy. The steep country looks like it has good timber..I will get a better idea how it's going to run after 2moro.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Question for all of you..
> 
> About the wood I've had on the ground for a few weeks... Do you think it can still be sold? At least get it off the property and maybe make a few bucks. I've already been paid on the trees I took down but wouldn't mind being paid twice... Of course.



What kind of timber is it? You should be fine as long as it isn't pine and turning blue.


----------



## JakeG

Lol.. It is pine and it's been dead for a while. Several logs ends are turning blue, but not all. They're all cut 13'9" and over 10". Mostly 16-22"


----------



## twochains

Hmmm... well it has prolly lost quite a bit of weight. Is it topped and limbed? What is the average diameter?


edit...I see it now. 16-22"


----------



## twochains

Have you checked to see how deep the blue is running? If the bark isn't slipping and the blue isn't real deep...maybe. You say you have 13'6? Is that yer normal precut? Ours go 12'6 14'6 16' 25+

If yer blue wasn't too bad you could back those 13's to 12'6 maybe??


----------



## JakeG

All tops busted off upon hitting the ground and they're all limbed. Definitely lost a lot of weight! Like I said, it's been anywhere from several days to several weeks since they hit the ground.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> All tops busted off upon hitting the ground and they're all limbed. Definitely lost a lot of weight! Like I said, it's been anywhere from several days to several weeks since they hit the ground.



you may get more out of it cutting it for firewood


----------



## twochains

I think I would try and sell them if it were me. Check on yer precut lengths...you might get lucky and bob off yer blueing.


Whats up jrcat?


----------



## JakeG

The land owner planned on using forks to move the logs around rather than dragging em... so I couldn't leave em tree length. I've never played the mill game before so I don't have a spec sheet. My rationale was I could cut 6-7" off each end of the logs and still make a 12'6"-12'9".

Edit: Bark... What's that? That stuff stays with the lay lol, it doesn't make it back to the landing.

About firewood, no one burns for heat around here and I'm not sure loblolly pine firewood would sell for much. I see "free pine firewood" adds often


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> you may get more out of it cutting it for firewood



LMAO...you all might burn pine...you couldn't give away pine as firewood on this side of the Rockies! LOL!..well at least in the South...


----------



## jrcat

Jake I hate to dash your hopes of makin a few bucks on that stuff but most likely it is chipper food or as Rob said ...fire wood


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LMAO...you all might burn pine...you couldn't give away pine as firewood on this side of the Rockies! LOL!



picky picky, beats being cold.

oh well what do I know. 

send it to texas a&m for their bonfire


----------



## jrcat

Evenin gents


----------



## JakeG

There's no bloodloss on this one, I've already been paid.. Just trying to help the LO out. It's gonna take a long time to burn a couple hundred 80-90' pines a few logs at a time lol

jrcat... First of all, how's it goin?? Secondly.. When you say it's likely chipper food, I'm not sure if you meant to pay someone to chip it or..?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Evenin gents



afternoon out here on the west coast 

whats this I read about no smoking, ..... :msp_razz:


----------



## twochains

Wasn't that bon fire banned from ever being held again?? Something BAD happened but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Wasn't that bon fire banned from ever being held again?? Something BAD happened but I can't remember what it was.



I can't remember if it were banned but unfortunately, death happened.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Wasn't that bon fire banned from ever being held again?? Something BAD happened but I can't remember what it was.



probably got it too close to the shine still :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> There's no bloodloss on this one, I've already been paid.. Just trying to help the LO out. It's gonna take a long time to burn a couple hundred 80-90' pines a few logs at a time lol
> 
> jrcat... First of all, how's it goin?? Secondly.. When you say it's likely chipper food, I'm not sure if you meant to pay someone to chip it or..?



How many logs are you talking about?? I think I would try and sell'em...but you don't have much time. Mulcher/chippers buy logs...about 1/2 or less what they are worth at a mill...but if they are too far gone, at least it is something.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I can't remember if it were banned but unfortunately, death happened.



The pile collapsed or something didn't it???


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> The pile collapsed or something didn't it???



according to Wikipedia,

the pile collapsed in 1999 while under construction, 12 deaths, 27 injuries . no more fires


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> How many logs are you talking about?? I think I would try and sell'em...but you don't have much time. Mulcher/chippers buy logs...about 1/2 or less what they are worth at a mill...but if they are too far gone, at least it is something.



I don't have a count on how many logs per se.. But there are probably a couple hundred.

It's tough finding information about or contacts about who may or may not be in the market for timber when you don't have connections. The internet isn't the best place for this info, that's for sure! So what's the best way for a newb to locate a mulcher/chipper?



twochains said:


> The pile collapsed or something didn't it???



I believe so. I was still in diapers tho so my memory escapes me :msp_tongue: Just kidding.. but it seems like a bit of time has passed.


----------



## twochains

That will usually shut something down! Tragic for sure!


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I don't have a count on how many logs per se.. But there are probably a couple hundred.
> 
> It's tough finding information about or contacts about who may or may not be in the market for timber when you don't have connections. The internet isn't the best place for this info, that's for sure! So what's the best way for a newb to locate a mulcher/chipper?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so. I was still in diapers tho so my memory escapes me :msp_tongue: Just kidding.. but it seems like a bit of time has passed.



diapers..hey now... :msp_rolleyes:

Look in your area for places that sell bulk mulch, they will know where the mulcher is. jrcat may be able to shed some light on the subject. So you have a couple hundred logs? Any sawmills near ya that would look at them for ya? If it were me I would take a load of em in and sneak a couple blue "ish" looking ones and see what they say and go from there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

WONDER IF SOME ONE WITH A portable mill would be interested in them at a reduced price? could run an ad.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Clint, I see you still layin um out as ya always do. you make it easy on the skidder man. I did about the same today, slightly bigger stuff and a lot less cuz ya know I the skidder to here.


----------



## twochains

Hey there slayer! Yeh, I was hoping for a little bit bigger timber, but hey...what can ya do

be back in a bit


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey there slayer! Yeh, I was hoping for a little bit bigger timber, but hey...what can ya do
> 
> be back in a bit



shoot that timber was ok. decent size, not great, but a guy could make good time with it 

can still only cut whats put in front of you


----------



## roberte

y'all are too quiet. 

regular weight vs lightweight bars, your thoughts, go


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> There's no bloodloss on this one, I've already been paid.. Just trying to help the LO out. It's gonna take a long time to burn a couple hundred 80-90' pines a few logs at a time lol
> 
> jrcat... First of all, how's it goin?? Secondly.. When you say it's likely chipper food, I'm not sure if you meant to pay someone to chip it or..?


It's goin good. I meant chipper food as in sell them to a chip mill. 


roberte said:


> afternoon out here on the west coast
> 
> whats this I read about no smoking, ..... :msp_razz:


Light me up of them bad boys


twochains said:


> diapers..hey now... :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Look in your area for places that sell bulk mulch, they will know where the mulcher is. jrcat may be able to shed some light on the subject. So you have a couple hundred logs? Any sawmills near ya that would look at them for ya? If it were me I would take a load of em in and sneak a couple blue "ish" looking ones and see what they say and go from there.




Selling them to make a clean chip like for OSB will be out of the question because they are old and dead. But selling them for grinder/chipper feed stock would be fine. They would most likely be put into hog fuel or mulch


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> WONDER IF SOME ONE WITH A portable mill would be interested in them at a reduced price? could run an ad.



Never hurts to throw an ad on craigs list


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> y'all are too quiet.
> 
> regular weight vs lightweight bars, your thoughts, go



Never tried a light weight bar..


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> It's goin good. I meant chipper food as in sell them to a chip mill.
> 
> Light me up of them bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> Selling them to make a clean chip like for OSB will be out of the question because they are old and dead. But selling them for grinder/chipper feed stock would be fine. They would most likely be put into hog fuel or mulch



:sigarette::sigarette::sigarette:


----------



## jrcat

sure I'll take 3 ....


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> sure I'll take 3 ....



you trying to stop


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Never tried a light weight bar..



I have run a couple, but I like the regular weight. I use it to my advantage


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> you trying to stop



I have quit for almost 4 years now. I have on occasion picked one up here or there. A social smoke I guess. Its all in your head anyway.


----------



## twochains

How do they take weight of of a bar anyway? Do they use different metal? Do they hold up with regular bars or out last them? How much weight difference are we talking about anyway?

opcorn:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I have quit for almost 4 years now. I have on occasion picked one up here or there. A social smoke I guess. Its all in your head anyway.



the only thing in my head is rocks and sawdust :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> How do they take weight of of a bar anyway? Do they use different metal? Do they hold up with regular bars or out last them? How much weight difference are we talking about anyway?
> 
> opcorn:



Either different alloys or an insert. I would say maybe a pound or so at best. I think of it as exercise anyway.But I do stand to be corrected


----------



## jrcat

I have found myself to be a little more moody every now and then.. even after 4 years. When I do pick up a smoke.. WOW its like heaven .... I'm all buzzed and stuff lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> How do they take weight of of a bar anyway? Do they use different metal? Do they hold up with regular bars or out last them? How much weight difference are we talking about anyway?
> 
> opcorn:



maybe a 1/3 of the weight is removed, from the center of the bar. I don't think they outlast.

just poking the beehive anyway


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Either different alloys or an insert. I would say maybe a pound or so at best. I think of it as exercise anyway.But I do stand to be corrected



if we put that question down in the chainsaw forum, you will be corrected


----------



## twochains

What are those bars like RandyMac has in his signature? They look like they are two different metals. Like the rails and tip are something else from the body of the bar.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think they put an aluminum insert in the middle. I have not used them, but I suspect they bend easy. like a laminated bar would.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I have found myself to be a little more moody every now and then.. even after 4 years. When I do pick up a smoke.. WOW its like heaven .... I'm all buzzed and stuff lol



same thing happens when I have a cigar


----------



## mdavlee

The light weight bars are nice to use. A 28" weighs about a lb less than a regular weight one. The Stihl bars are almost as stiff as the regular weight ones. They machine an air space in theirs.


----------



## twochains

yer not supposed to inhale a cigar...duh LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What are those bars like RandyMac has in his signature? They look like they are two different metals. Like the rails and tip are something else from the body of the bar.



I think that's a mcculloch bar, but I could be wrong.

he may be by soon enough to call us stupid


----------



## twochains

What do the Stihl laminated bars say on them?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jus the man I want to see, other Mike. what is the deal with the vent on the 371? is it spossed to be stiff? or do they get stiff with age and is that were these saws leak?


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> if we put that question down in the chainsaw forum, you will be corrected


no thanks lol


twochains said:


> yer not supposed to inhale a cigar...duh LOL!



thats just a cigar wrapper.....whats inside is no cigar


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> yer not supposed to inhale a cigar...duh LOL!




yeah well I don't, but maybe 4 times a year, a good stogie will give you a buzz


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I think that's a mcculloch bar, but I could be wrong.
> 
> he may be by soon enough to call us stupid



I been called worse I guess. I bet those rails last a long time.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> no thanks lol
> 
> 
> thats just a cigar wrapper.....whats inside is no cigar



I don't roll like that....

cigars are cigars


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I don't roll like that....
> 
> cigars are cigars



Ive never had a really good cigar ....


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> yeah well I don't, but maybe 4 times a year, a good stogie will give you a buzz



Yeh man! I know...LOL! I grew up around them. My Dad smoked these huge cigars. When a Senior in high school we went to Cancun to party. I wanted to bring my Dad something back so I bought some Cuban cigars. I put them in a ziplock baggie and shoved in shampoo bottles and smuggled them through customs! It was a rush for sure! You should have seen the look on my Dad's face when I pulled those shampoo bottles out! LOL! He wasn't smiling as much as I thought! LOL!


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> jus the man I want to see, other Mike. what is the deal with the vent on the 371? is it spossed to be stiff? or do they get stiff with age and is that were these saws leak?



If it's like my 372 it should be a little soft. It just presses Intl the tank by the fuel line correct. 

Oregon light weight bars are more flimsy. They use a plastic insert after machining metal out on both sides. Tsumura machines smaller spots out all down the bar and uses a plastic in the place. They aren't as light as Oregon and Stihl but are just as stiff as the regular bars.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Ive never had a really good cigar ....



well go to a tobacco shop and throw down 10 or 15 bucks for *A* cigar


----------



## jrcat

I think Northman made his own lightweight bar .. we'll have to ask him..


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> well go to a tobacco shop and throw down 10 or 15 bucks for *A* cigar



Holy sheep chit batman ....


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> If it's like my 372 it should be a little soft. It just presses Intl the tank by the fuel line correct.
> 
> Oregon light weight bars are more flimsy. They use a plastic insert after machining metal out on both sides. Tsumura machines smaller spots out all down the bar and uses a plastic in the place. They aren't as light as Oregon and Stihl but are just as stiff as the regular bars.



well, I got to try it I tried every thing else. I hate a leaky saw. I have 4 of those n they all leak gas n oil. shame really. on the bars, plastic really? I don't want one then.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint I think the stihl lams are jus E not ES. I could be wrong.


----------



## twochains

Her ya go Rob...betcha ain't seen one of these before! It's from Dominican Republic and it is the Monica Lewinski model. It is nearly 2 feet long! I know it is a joke but it is a real cigar and was in my Dad's collection. 

View attachment 307753
View attachment 307754
View attachment 307755


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Holy sheep chit batman ....



beats the crap out of a marbelo


----------



## treeslayer2003

all a cigar ever did for me was make me want a cig. same with chew.


----------



## mdavlee

Stihl ES are solid with replaceable sprocket. E bars are laminated. The ES light is a solid bar with some of the middle machined out and they weld a patch back in and leave ribs inside. The oregons have a long plastic insert.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Her ya go Rob...betcha ain't seen one of these before! It's from Dominican Republic and it is the Monica Lewinski model. It is nearly 2 feet long! I know it is a joke but it is a real cigar and was in my Dad's collection.
> 
> View attachment 307753
> View attachment 307754
> View attachment 307755



nope, haven't seen that. 

those Dominicans are pretty good though


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Stihl ES are solid with replaceable sprocket. E bars are laminated. The ES light is a solid bar with some of the middle machined out and they weld a patch back in and leave ribs inside. The oregons have a long plastic insert.



clean looking bars there Mike 

oh that Sthil looks good too


----------



## mdavlee

Both of those 66s are long gone. I think the last one left over a year ago. Supposed to be getting a project one here this week to put together. I don't have near that many bars right now either. I was down to 1 saw and 3 bars for it just a few months back.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Both of those 66s are long gone. I think the last one left over a year ago. Supposed to be getting a project one here this week to put together. I don't have near that many bars right now either. I was down to 1 saw and 3 bars for it just a few months back.



you hang on to that sugihara


----------



## jrcat

I am going to need a high top air cleaner cover for my 372 ... I put a large air cleaner set up on my 365 from my parts 365. So I robbed the cover from my 372 .. its not like it needs it right at the moment.


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> you hang on to that sugihara



It's gone too. It left with the last Stihl. I got tired of running the adapters on the huskies for the Stihl mount bars.


----------



## jrcat

I think Im off early tonight guys... I have a transmission pump to do tomorrow. I did those chains on that 450 deere... now the tra ns pump went out....The poor guy is about to lose his mind I think. $1400 for the pump and another $500 for some bearing update...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I am going to need a high top air cleaner cover for my 372 ... I put a large air cleaner set up on my 365 from my parts 365. So I robbed the cover from my 372 .. its not like it needs it right at the moment.



think I can handle that for ya.


----------



## jrcat

Thanks Mike just let me know how much.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Thanks Mike just let me know how much.



yer money is no good to me. i'll get it together tomorrow. do you need the entire top cover or jus the high top?
i'll pm ya


----------



## roberte

what the hel is that tc


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint , what is that?


----------



## twochains

LOL! I was trying to show two storms fixen to hit us! LOL! Did it work? ? We are fixin to get hit with two cells with whit spots in the middle! Sky is green! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! I was trying to show two storms fixen to hit us! LOL! Did it work? ? We are fixin to get hit with two cells with whit spots in the middle! Sky is green! LOL!



well it looked like something else


----------



## treeslayer2003

baten down the hatches!


----------



## treeslayer2003

so Rob, did ya mean ya gonna cut trees fer the FIL?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> so Rob, did ya mean ya gonna cut trees fer the FIL?



no, but there is a couple of logging outfits literally down the street. I will be pleased to make introductions.

and the saw shop has a factory dual port muffler cover. buy information and get a little zip for the 660, I think gologit says its like an oven timer going off till its opened up


----------



## treeslayer2003

good thinkin :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> good thinkin :msp_wink:



hey , once in a while the rocks and sawdust line up


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, i'm off boys. catch y'all later.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, i'm off boys. catch y'all later.



Hey Mike, it says I can't rep ya, but you sir are a class act


----------



## northmanlogging

Late to the party again, and everyone passed out or went home oh well, hey free beer...


Any way Search for lightening up a bar... in the chainsaw forum, had a bunch of bad pics and stuff, think I ended up taking off about a pound and a half, makes a huge difference when all that weight is out on the end, limbing is almost a breeze now, almost...

Made mine with an old stihl bar, milled out .o625" (or 1/16 deep) on both sides, and drilled a pile of holes, filled it with 6061 sheet aluminium. Did it all an a manual mill, took about 4 hours... First try didn't hold up the epoxy I used was junk, second try I used good ole JB weld, its still holding strong even after being bent about 15 degrees, and then ironed out... Poor bar has been through hell and back with me... bent it 3-4 times... dented the rails, hit it with an axe once... still mostly straight and doesn't throw the chain real often anymore (the epoxy was very flexible and I threw the chain 2-3 times an hour). Sad news is I was planning on making a few more since the rest of my bars are all solid steel and I'm too cheap to by a factory light bar, but now I work in a machine shop with only one manual mill, no cnc mills at all... and it don't have no power feed... would take much longer if I have to crank the damn thing all 24" accross...


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> Clint , what is that?



. Ya, what is that. I'm lookin for storm front pitchers and all I'm finding is cigars. ?? What's goin on. Did NSA delete the picher??


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> . Ya, what is that. I'm lookin for storm front pitchers and all I'm finding is cigars. ?? What's goin on. Did NSA delete the picher??



Glen, he posted a google link that didn't work out, I think he deleated it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Hey Mike, it says I can't rep ya, but you sir are a class act



I tried to rep you a while back. I guess ya gotta spread alota rep till ya rep some one again, oh well. not really, I have several part saws layin round i'll prolly never use. I can't see taking a friends money for some thing I don't need.


----------



## twochains

It's 3 o'clock...does everyone know where their kids are?? LOL! Yucky rainy day but very productive! Hope you all had a good safe day!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> It's 3 o'clock...does everyone know where their kids are?? LOL! Yucky rainy day but very productive! Hope you all had a good safe day!



well, I know where one of um is, I lookin at him lol. rained here to man, cooler but the ground won't take much more.


----------



## twochains

I'm dreading the sauna like conditions for 2moro...supposed to be 94*


----------



## JakeG

Gotta love the humidity that hangs around after the rain has passed. 

I only made a few cuts today. Got a 24" 9.5' oak log situated/ready for my throw-down mill. The wife wants a rough sawn mantle out of it but I'm not sure she understands this will only be my third time usin the mill lol. I don't have a clue on how to make a mantle. It'll be extra rough sawn for sure :wink2:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Gotta love the humidity that hangs around after the rain has passed.
> 
> I only made a few cuts today. Got a 24" 9.5' oak log situated/ready for my throw-down mill. The wife wants a rough sawn mantle out of it but I'm not sure she understands this will only be my third time usin the mill lol. *I don't have a clue on how to make a mantle.* It'll be extra rough sawn for sure :wink2:



its two rips and you got a 90, assuming its live edge for the face.....


----------



## twochains

Depends on how you want to do the mantle. What kind of mill are you using?

You can just set in taking a slab off then sawing 1 1/8 down to the "goody"...say you want a couple of 3" mantles with live edge, well imagine where you are going to achieve 6" and have the same face on both sides.

So saw down to your goody then flip the log over and start in the same way. When you get to 6" stop, ans drop down just a hair below 3" and make yer cut. Yow will end up with (2) 3 inch X wide double live sided. 

You will want to stand the 3 X wide straight up and level it accordingly and knock one of the live edges off.


----------



## JakeG

:cat:

Paging jrcat....


----------



## JakeG

I'm using a timberjigg with an aux oiler and wp milling chain

The left side has a lot of twist while the right side is pretty uniform.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> :cat:
> 
> Paging jrcat....



You rang?....


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I'm using a timberjigg with an aux oiler and wp milling chain
> 
> The left side has a lot of twist while the right side is pretty uniform.



lots of choices there :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

make sure hose down that log real good ,i see mud on it ,once a ripping chain is on the mill you don't want to have to resharpen often if possible , we are gonna get milling pics right ?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, I know where one of um is, I lookin at him lol. rained here to man, cooler but the ground won't take much more.



Its supposed to have rained for the last 3 days here. Thankfully it hasn't. Its finally dry for a change


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I'm using a timberjigg with an aux oiler and wp milling chain
> 
> The left side has a lot of twist while the right side is pretty uniform.



Are you going to leave the mantles live edged? If so, makes sure what you are going to "leave on" doesnt' have much flair. What I am saying is be sure to saw out the flair with your lumber. If your edging both sides it doesn't really matter and I think the way the log is sitting in the pic looks like a good starting point. 

WASH THAT LOG... is it sitting in sand??  LOL!


----------



## jrcat

Howdy gents... Whats up on this fine evening?


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Its supposed to have rained for the last 3 days here. Thankfully it hasn't. Its finally dry for a change



Don't worry jrcat...if we get our heat wave in the next week or so we are sending the rain right up to ya...just incase ya missed it.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Howdy gents... Whats up on this fine evening?



Hey there :cat:, having a :sigarette: and a high powered vitamin packed smoothie! Ain't it great!!!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Don't worry jrcat...if we get our heat wave in the next week or so we are sending the rain right up to ya...just incase ya missed it.



OH NO YOU DO NOT SEND THAT CRAP HERE lol


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey there :cat:, having a :sigarette: and a high powered vitamin packed smoothie! Ain't it great!!!



High powered smoothie? whats in that critter?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> High powered smoothie? whats in that critter?



errrr uhhhh......


----------



## twochains

Frozen canteloupe, blue berries, raspberries, strawberries, (2) bananas, 1 cup heavy whipping cream, 1/2 cup of sugar, a crushed up 7 pill muliti vitamin that covers everything including amino acids and creatine! Put it in a blender!

I forgot you have to use a juice for the base. I am using watermellon juice from Minute Maid.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> errrr uhhhh......



Oh you don't even want to try and keep up with me after I drink one of those things! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Frozen canteloupe, blue berries, raspberries, strawberries, (2) bananas, 1 cup heavy whipping cream, 1/2 cup of sugar, a crushed up 7 pill muliti vitamin that covers everything including amino acids and creatine! Put it in a blender!



sounds good

a cup of heavy cream, filling


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Oh you don't even want to try and keep up with me after I drink one of those things! :msp_w00t:



i'll take you up on that, :msp_biggrin: fasten your seat belt if you want to play


----------



## roberte

hows it going gents


----------



## twochains

Actually sounds fun! I will have to figure out how to handicap myself...ya know, with you bein all old n stuff...only fair


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Actually sounds fun! I will have to figure out how to handicap myself...ya know, with you bein all old n stuff...only fair




opcorn:

That's the first time I've ever popcorn'd something! This time it seems appropriate. TC, Rob is not old, just somewhat weatherbeaten


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Actually sounds fun! I will have to figure out how to handicap myself...ya know, with you bein all old n stuff...only fair



looky here pal, :taped: the only handicap you got is between the ears and lack of daylight :msp_w00t: 

the old guys tell me im young, the younger guys tell me im old  jhc :censored:opcorn:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> opcorn:
> 
> That's the first time I've ever popcorn'd something! This time it seems appropriate. TC, Rob is not old, just somewhat weatherbeaten



thank you , I like that :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

What's up there Husk? How was yer day?

ps...he's older than me...shhh!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What's up there Husk? How was yer day?
> 
> ps...he's older than me...shhh!




seems like some just had a birthday and they are now 40


----------



## HuskStihl

View attachment 307935


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> lots of choices there :msp_wink:



Tell me about it... and there's another 40' of choices ending with a 36-40" crotch.#



Trx250r180 said:


> make sure hose down that log real good ,i see mud on it ,once a ripping chain is on the mill you don't want to have to resharpen often if possible , we are gonna get milling pics right ?



Pics for sure..#



twochains said:


> Are you going to leave the mantles live edged? If so, makes sure what you are going to "leave on" doesnt' have much flair. What I am saying is be sure to saw out the flair with your lumber. If your edging both sides it doesn't really matter and I think the way the log is sitting in the pic looks like a good starting point.#
> 
> WASH THAT LOG... is it sitting in sand??  LOL!



Yes, live edge. You're saying to try using the straightest piece possible correct? I figured the twisted sections would twist even more as time goes on.

Ya, I had to drag it 100 yards cause the tractor can't carry it.#

Question.. Once my wife picks her mantle, do we need to seal it (with what), let it air dry for a few years or other? Sounds like a few of yall have done this before!


----------



## JakeG

Jon, you are one creative individual!


----------



## northmanlogging

For a minute I was in the black... then I paid some bills...


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Tell me about it... and there's another 40' of choices ending with a 36-40" crotch.#
> 
> 
> 
> Pics for sure..#
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, live edge. You're saying to try using the straightest piece possible correct? _make your rips as straight as you can, its gonna be a while before final install, assuming._
> I figured the twisted sections would twist even more as time goes on. *till its dry, stay away from heart center, send that to the smoker*
> 
> Ya, I had to drag it 100 yards cause the tractor can't carry it.#
> 
> Question.. Once my wife picks her mantle, do we need to seal it (with what), *too many choices dependent on your finish, me I would oil it.* let it air dry for a few years or other? Sounds like a few of yall have done this before!


 *maybe, but im not on tv screaming into a megaphone*


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> For a minute I was in the black... then I paid some bills...



no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## JakeG

robert thanks for the input  She wants a dark stain. You said you'd oil it (lindseed oil?), oil it then use it pretty soon after I imagine?


----------



## northmanlogging

its really amazing how much money bleeds out of this project, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Should be 100% in the black by the time I finish the current piece of dirt and move on to the next one...


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> robert thanks for the input  She wants a dark stain. You said you'd oil it (lindseed oil?), oil it then use it pretty soon after I imagine?



how green is it, I might rip some chunks and sticker em and come back in 6 months if there green

linseed, tung, mineral list goes on. take some test pieces and stain with different stuff

me, try some black coffee for stain, then linseed


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> its really amazing how much money bleeds out of this project, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Should be 100% in the black by the time I finish the current piece of dirt and move on to the next one...



does that include another saw opcorn:


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> does that include another saw opcorn:



That includes the new 066, but probably not "another saw":msp_rolleyes:... although the new machine shop boss man does have an 088 that could use a warm bed and some high octane cereal...:tongue2:


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm actually thinking of adding a small dump truck (like a 5 yarder) and a heavy trailer so I can build my own landings sorta and move the missus without having to hire someone out, not to mention all the other things a guy can stuff in a dump truck, might make an interesting side business to my side business...

Gotta look into whether or not I'll need a cdl to move the missus. If I remember correctly its based more on gross weight than anything, if so I should be just under the line without a cdl... Have to take a class to get it here in Warshington and the classes cost around $3500... or more...


----------



## jrcat

OUCH! I got my CDL without any classes or driving school.It cost me $200 10 years ago for my class a non restricted. I don't have any endorsements such as doubles , triples or tanker though.


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Jon, you are one creative individual!



There's a fine line between creative and stupid. 

"_I eat little turds like you for breakfast!"_

"_You eat turds for breakfast?"_


----------



## jrcat

CDL's are federally regulated. If you were to get a single axle dump even with hydralic brakes and say a 10 ton tag with electric brakes, you would still need a class c or b depending on weight class. anything over 26,000lbs combination you need a CDL. I sure of that. But I do stand to be corrected.


----------



## JakeG

robert, the tree has only been down a week or so. From what I gathered, I should let it dry as slow as possible (in the garage) and coat the ends or maybe the whole thing. I probably won't mill until Friday mornin. I've got 3 loops of 72dl's, tomorrow they'll be 2 loops of 93. Gonna need the length.


----------



## jrcat

NM, have you ever seen one of those 640 Deere's with a 6 way blade on it? Pretty impressive ... a skidder with a 6 way. push, grade, cut ditches ...In a sense it would be a rubber tired dozer.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> CDL's are federally regulated. If you were to get a single axle dump even with hydralic brakes and say a 10 ton tag with electric brakes, you would still need a class c or b depending on weight class. anything over 26,000lbs combination you need a CDL. I sure of that. But I do stand to be corrected.



Technically, those of us with 5 ton (10,001lb) and over are "supposed" to have a cdl. If you have a work van used as your company vehicle to make money, yet don't even pull a trailer, you're supposed to have a cdl. All the "real" lawn companies around here require their workers to have a cdl. 

There's a big difference in what you're supposed to do and what you can get by with. I do not have a cdl yet I can drive my friends 73' Pete rv/trailer combo and the state troopers don't care. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> NM, have you ever seen one of those 640 Deere's with a 6 way blade on it? Pretty impressive ... a skidder with a 6 way. push, grade, cut ditches ...In a sense it would be a rubber tired dozer.



saw a pic in lumberman's exchange, it had a swing grapple as well. neat machine.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Technically, those of us with 5 ton (10,001lb) and over are "supposed" to have a cdl. If you have a work van used as your company vehicle to make money, yet don't even pull a trailer, you're supposed to have a cdl. All the "real" lawn companies around here require their workers to have a cdl.
> 
> There's a big difference in what you're supposed to do and what you can get by with. I do not have a cdl yet I can drive my friends 73' Pete rv/trailer combo and the state troopers don't care. :msp_ohmy:


eah but yer in Texas .....you can do anything in Texas lol 


treeslayer2003 said:


> saw a pic in lumberman's exchange, it had a swing grapple as well. neat machine.



Heres one with a 4 way http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8648455


----------



## jrcat

And a 740 with a 4 way http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8296759


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> And a 740 with a 4 way http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8296759



that thing has a clark winch, never seen that on a deere.


----------



## jrcat

That 740 looks to be one heck of a lump of iron. 6 cyl turbo with an after cooler.... Decent rubber and a clark winch .


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that thing has a clark winch, never seen that on a deere.



The clark winch almost makes that beast worth owning lol ...


----------



## northmanlogging

didn't know they made such a thing? Seems to me that the front axle being all pivoty and stuff is what makes a skidder really suck at grading though. If you could lock the axle from pivoting then you could maybe hold a grade but until then its all dependant on what the arse end is doing which isn't always what you want happening in the front.

If anything a dozer or excavator would serve better on the road building end of things then a bastardized skidder.

As far as the cdl thing goes I'll have to do some more research and find out for sure, I know you can get a 5 ton hydro braked truck and drive it around until your nose bleeds without a cdl, sticking a trailer on the back or hiring it out to move dirt is where things get a little fuzzy.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> robert, the tree has only been down a week or so. From what I gathered, I should let it dry as slow as possible (in the garage) and coat the ends or maybe the whole thing. I probably won't mill until Friday mornin. I've got 3 loops of 72dl's, tomorrow they'll be 2 loops of 93. Gonna need the length.



Just coat the ends, if you cost the rest the moisture has no way out


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> didn't know they made such a thing? Seems to me that the front axle being all pivoty and stuff is what makes a skidder really suck at grading though. If you could lock the axle from pivoting then you could maybe hold a grade but until then its all dependant on what the arse end is doing which isn't always what you want happening in the front.
> 
> If anything a dozer or excavator would serve better on the road building end of things then a bastardized skidder.
> 
> As far as the cdl thing goes I'll have to do some more research and find out for sure, I know you can get a 5 ton hydro braked truck and drive it around until your nose bleeds without a cdl, sticking a trailer on the back or hiring it out to move dirt is where things get a little fuzzy.



Eh.. the bastardized skidder was all deere. Im not saying it would be better than a dozer. It would be handy to say the least though. Its like those kobelco excavators with a 6 way blade on them.... I wouldnt want to push dirt all day on one.. but when you need it ... its there. May not be as effective but would do what was needed in a bind. Oldtimer was the one that posted me a link to the deere with the 6 way on it.. The link is a dud now. That skidder was only $12,500


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' lady & gents :coffee:


----------



## HuskStihl

Evening boys. Just getting home from non-falling work, and I figured I'd check in. Where is everybody?


----------



## mdavlee

I've been outside splitting some wood and then filing a chain for a guy. Other than that not much going on here.


----------



## jrcat

Just got home from a long day of trouble shooting and wrenching only to be bested by the fact I dont have any "deere tools".


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Just got home from a long day of trouble shooting and wrenching only to be bested by the fact I dont have any "deere tools".



that's gotta be enough to piss off the pope


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> that's gotta be enough to piss off the pope



It is... Now gotta have a deere guy come out at $110 per hour to plug it in.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 308119
View attachment 308120





well I took the big saw to the shop and put the dual port on and had them retune. 

so I had a decent day :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> It is... Now gotta have a deere guy come out at $110 per hour to plug it in.



ouch. excuse me if I don't hit the like button, nothing to like there:taped:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> View attachment 308119
> View attachment 308120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I took the big saw to the shop and put the dual port on and had them retune.
> 
> so I had a decent day :msp_wink:



Looks good Rob! So how does yer 029 run with a good muffler??? :msp_w00t: :jester:


----------



## mdavlee

You need to open that little tiny hole they have for the normal exhaust outlet.


----------



## twochains

Damn what a day!!! Fricken spent most of the day getting ready to leave due to the LO not wanting us to skid because of all the rain. Only to get ready to cut in the morning due to it drying up some! Then when I was finally leaving, the log truck got stuck...skidder couldn't pull it up the hill, rear axel on the trailer went under...had to use the Hydro Ax to push with! Then went an had a few beers and now I have a headache! Yeah! ...light beer...go figure! LOL! Who drinks light beer anyway? LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> View attachment 308119
> View attachment 308120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I took the big saw to the shop and put the dual port on and had them retune.
> 
> so I had a decent day :msp_wink:



if you cut the face out of the baffle inside ,and open the side hole to about 5/8 inch hole ,that 660 will be happy


----------



## twochains

mdavlee- hey man I brought a saw home from one of my buddies, he wants it worked on, when can ya get to it? He thinks seals are pulling a little air and he wants a woods port and maybe the muffler opened up. What say you? LOL! 460 Stihl.


----------



## twochains

Be back in a bit.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> ouch. excuse me if I don't hit the like button, nothing to like there:taped:



This is after the fact that he just dumped 6 grand into this machine


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Looks good Rob! So how does yer 029 run with a good muffler??? :msp_w00t: :jester:




View attachment 308187
View attachment 308188



get your seeing eyeglasses out there :jester: 
on this planet there is no confusing the 029 (that's the one on the right, pal) :tongue2: with the 660 (the one on the left) :tongue2:

any ? opcorn:


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> You need to open that little tiny hole they have for the normal exhaust outlet.





Trx250r180 said:


> if you cut the face out of the baffle inside ,and open the side hole to about 5/8 inch hole ,that 660 will be happy



I need to hook up with one of you who speak engine and mods better than me. im not an engine guy, I would rather cut the most f:censored: up snag before I belly up to an engine. I know what makes em tick, sort of, but I tend to stay in my lane


----------



## JakeG

Pretty uneventful day... Left the office early to get my low$ mill set up on that log. Then ran by the Stihl shop and had three 72dl chains turned into two 93dl's. 

The old man immediately recognized the chain's purpose, (most saw shops don't know the difference between 10* & 30*) so that was refreshing. Said he was interested in some 12" x 24" x 3" slabs to make milking stools out of. I'd rather let him have a few than charge $. Maybe barter for some bar oil


----------



## jrcat

Moving up to sawing lumber now eh lol... Its fun.


----------



## JakeG

jrcat said:


> Moving up to sawing lumber now eh lol... Its fun.



Well I wouldn't call it moving up lol... I'd rather sell the wood but that's not really happening. Only reason I'm going to mill this oak is cause if I don't, they're just going to burn it. Waste of good wood! Burn the damn pine, sure.. but not the oak.


----------



## Metals406

You know what really chaps my ass?

I'm going camping tomorrow with my family before the summer fizzles out. . . And by the time I get back -- this thread will be 20 pages OUT!


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Well I wouldn't call it moving up lol... I'd rather sell the wood but that's not really happening. Only reason I'm going to mill this oak is cause if I don't, they're just going to burn it. Waste of good wood! Burn the damn pine, sure.. but not the oak.



You wouldnt have wanted me around a year ago lol.... I woulda stuffed every single stitch of that wood into a chipper lol Now you see it ... now you still see it ... just in different form lol


----------



## jrcat

Metals406 said:


> You know what really chaps my ass?
> 
> I'm going camping tomorrow with my family before the summer fizzles out. . . And by the time I get back -- this thread will be 20 pages OUT!



And this is a problem because ?.................


----------



## JakeG

Metals406 said:


> You know what really chaps my ass?
> 
> I'm going camping tomorrow with my family before the summer fizzles out. . . And by the time I get back -- this thread will be 20 pages OUT!



Camping for 1 night...? I never saw the point of that :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Camping for 1 night...? I never saw the point of that :msp_rolleyes:



You fit in here nicely lol ... Sarcastic...intelligent......not sure about witty just yet... But either myself or Rob will let you know when or if you can be witty......


----------



## Gologit

Check this out. http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/242021.htm

The Op is bagging on the dependents of the 19 firefighters killed in Arizona. He seems to feel that the monetary awards to the dependents aren't fair because his own death benefits would have been less. Great attitude, no?

Pay particular attention to the next to last paragraph in his original post.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Check this out. http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/242021.htm
> 
> The Op is bagging on the dependents of the 19 firefighters killed in Arizona. He seems to feel that the monetary awards to the dependents aren't fair because his own death benefits would have been less. Great attitude, no?
> 
> Pay particular attention to the next to last paragraph in his original post.



bob,

I saw that and am crafting a thoughtful response, (that's code for politically correct) :bang:

it seems like dano been to bandcamp a couple of times, but what do I know :help:


----------



## JakeG

Thanks jrcat.. I like the normal people (normal by my standards) here in the logging/forestry forums.. You all here can teach me more than I can absorb. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> You fit in here nicely lol ... Sarcastic...intelligent......not sure about witty just yet... But either myself or Rob will let you know when or if you can be witty......



jake, carry on, as you were. :cool2:

rib pics override witty :cool2:


----------



## jrcat

Open your mind.. clear your thoughts... be one with the forum lol


----------



## roberte

Metals406 said:


> You know what really chaps my ass?
> 
> I'm going camping tomorrow with my family before the summer fizzles out. . . And by the time I get back -- this thread will be 20 pages OUT!



to paraphrase clint eastwood from "kellys heros"

" I aint waiting 5 minutes, you cant keep up that's your problem" :hmm3grin2orange:

Tell you what, cat is pretty good at "cliff notes" maybe he can update for ya every 5 pages :bang:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Has slayer checked in? Did you all click that link Gologit posted? Man...


----------



## JakeG

Sure did tc.. That paragraph of that post was wrong. It's wrong to even think that way much less publicize it. 

Anyway, how's ur evenin? I'm about to call it. Been running at 4:30am for some reason. This fat boy is sore.

Haven't seen TS on tonight


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Has slayer checked in? Did you all click that link Gologit posted? Man...



What a door knob


----------



## northmanlogging

Think I might have gone a little overboard on that one... oh well #### em.

If you all don't see me around for a few days I might have gotten myself banned, or whatever...

Nighty night.


----------



## jrcat

Woke up to rain this morning. Either I am taking my daughters to the zoo today or going to help the deere guy try to figure out that 450G I have been working on. I think I would rather go to the zoo...


----------



## JakeG

Good idea on the zoo.. It's a little over an hour from us (Houston) but we like getting there before it opens. Animals are usually active, lines are short, the day is young etc.. Bring an ice chest!


----------



## mdavlee

It's looking bad on the radar heading for us. I don't know if we'll make a whole day at work here.


----------



## twochains

Afternoon fellas! Storms this morning got me pulled to my next tract! YEAH! Actually this is a FS job and I will only be falling tornado damaged pine. My boss thinned this tract 7 years ago and the pine is super nice! I have 80 to 100 loads to cut. Should be a super fast paced job. Boss thinks I will be averaging 20 loads a week. This set is flat ground and should be gravy. However... I met with my forester in charge of this job just a few minutes ago and he said the rattle snakes are in high numbers and will be congregated near the downed timber...great! Oh well. 

Those guys can sure come up with some regulations though...I am going to be cutting literally in the middle of nowhere but yet I still have to wear safety glasses. Usually when on a FS job I only have to wear them when near public roads and such. I think what I will do though is buy a helmet system with ear protection and the face shield...surely that will be enough. I'm gonna start cutting in the morning and I got moved to 7 day cutting weeks...that is actually good, I absolutely hate not working Sundays. Or let me say I hate not having the option to work Sundays.

This job is going to be great, slipping bark and blued logs make no difference...Bibbler has already contracted the timber, just has to be sound no doughty. 

I can't wait...I could cut this evening but I have to head to the big city and get a phone card...the FS is actually pushing me to have a cell phone on this tract being as I will be alone for awhile out there and they are worried about the rattle snakes. Did you know they were protected??? I'm gonna eat one or ten! LOL! Hopefully I get to off some big one and get lots of pics! 

Well, I will hollar at you fellas this evening...I'm gonna go laugh at people in Walmart! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

did ol Clint say he were gonna eat a snake? :msp_scared:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Afternoon fellas! Storms this morning got me pulled to my next tract! YEAH! Actually this is a FS job and I will only be falling tornado damaged pine. My boss thinned this tract 7 years ago and the pine is super nice! I have 80 to 100 loads to cut. Should be a super fast paced job. Boss thinks I will be averaging 20 loads a week. This set is flat ground and should be gravy. However... I met with my forester in charge of this job just a few minutes ago and he said the rattle snakes are in high numbers and will be congregated near the downed timber...great! Oh well.
> 
> Those guys can sure come up with some regulations though...I am going to be cutting literally in the middle of nowhere but yet I still have to wear safety glasses. Usually when on a FS job I only have to wear them when near public roads and such. I think what I will do though is buy a helmet system with ear protection and the face shield...surely that will be enough. I'm gonna start cutting in the morning and I got moved to 7 day cutting weeks...that is actually good, I absolutely hate not working Sundays. Or let me say I hate not having the option to work Sundays.
> 
> This job is going to be great, slipping bark and blued logs make no difference...Bibbler has already contracted the timber, just has to be sound no doughty.
> 
> I can't wait...I could cut this evening but I have to head to the big city and get a phone card...the FS is actually pushing me to have a cell phone on this tract being as I will be alone for awhile out there and they are worried about the rattle snakes. Did you know they were protected??? *I'm gonna eat one or ten! LOL!* Hopefully I get to off some big one and get lots of pics!
> 
> Well, I will hollar at you fellas this evening...I'm gonna go laugh at people in Walmart! LOL!





treeslayer2003 said:


> *did ol Clint say he were gonna eat a snake?* :msp_scared:



that's how I read that. shake and bake boys :msp_w00t:


----------



## jrcat

Well the 450G has an internal leak in the transmission. Nothing I want to tackle. So it's off to the local deere dealer to get fixed.


----------



## jrcat

Have fun with the snake eating Clint. Gives me the willies .........


----------



## jrcat

Hey Jon hows it goin? I wonder where everyone is?


----------



## jrcat

How goes it this evening Mike?


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm jus waitin for more rain.:msp_unsure: whats new :cat:?


----------



## jrcat

Not a lot. its been raining off and on here for the last 2 hours


----------



## treeslayer2003

weather man says wettest summer on record. 23" since june 1. if this keeps up, it gonna be a hard winter.


----------



## jrcat

it looks as if i have plenty to do for winter


----------



## treeslayer2003

that a good thing!!! right?


----------



## jrcat

Yeah as long as no one changes their minds ......again ... this whole summer has been either too wet or not the right time orI've been off to alacrapholebama ...


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Yeah as long as no one changes their minds ......again ... this whole summer has been either too wet or not the right time orI've been off to *alacrapholebama* ...



classic :hmm3grin2orange:

better than calipoliticallycorrectfornication


----------



## HuskStihl

Hey Cat. Spent the day taking things out of people, got home and had some weed eating to do. Worked around trees for an hour before crapping out in the 102 degree sauna and heading in. Here's a question. Weedeater tuning. I decided to run all the 2-strokes on 32:1 and retuned the trimmer. Usually I tune it like a saw, 4-stroking when out of the grass, but this time I tuned it to 4 stroke when out of the grass when half the line was worn off. Ran noticeably stronger. Anyone know if there is a trimmer tuning rule? Will the better oiling of 32:1 allow it to run a little leaner? Some wing-nut modded the muffler and removed the cat (no offense) to make it run cooler. Hope all you peeps had a decent day.
Cat, whose Deere is it again?


----------



## jrcat

It belongs to a very good friend of mine. He bought it about 3 months ago. I wished he would've had me come look at it, but he didnt ..ohwell. He was told that deere direct drive transmissions were bullet proof... With 7000 hrs on the clock ... nothing is bullet proof..


----------



## jrcat

Either its me and my dismal outlook on things or this was a crappy summer to get into logging. Its been a hard go of it. I know I've learned alot. Keep plugging along .


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Either its me and my dismal outlook on things or this was a crappy summer to get into logging. Its been a hard go of it. I know I've learned alot. Keep plugging along .



no, its not you. professionally its crappy summer


----------



## JakeG

TC, are you gonna cook those snakes up in the woods or take em home? A LOT of people eat them suckers! I would if the chance arose, but just because they call me Jake the Snake, does not mean I'm a snake wrangler!



jrcat said:


> Well the 450G has an internal leak in the transmission. Nothing I want to tackle. So it's off to the local deere dealer to get fixed.



Mannnn.. What a bummer!



treeslayer2003 said:


> weather man says wettest summer on record. 23" since june 1. if this keeps up, it gonna be a hard winter.



That's insane.. That much rain around here causes major flooding. According to my rain gauge recordings, I've had 9.2 inches since June 1st.. Houston has had 8.5.



jrcat said:


> Either its me and my dismal outlook on things or this was a crappy summer to get into logging. Its been a hard go of it. I know I've learned alot. Keep plugging along .



Seems like things have been goin against ya, that's for sure.. Keep chuggin along jrcat and you'll come out on top. It's gonna be a fight!


----------



## jrcat

Part of it is me Jake. I need to be on my toes more. I also need to keep working on my people skills. When the next set of GOL courses open up Im taking at least level 1 and 2. That could open me up for some contract work with some mills. I keep hearing that there is very few younger guys coming into this. Im beginning to see why. Just the insurances alone are enough to deter most.

Getting up everyday with a positive attitude is a good start I think.. I am getting there.


----------



## 1270d

Tune your trimmer with the string real short. As short as possible. It'll be the same as a chainsaw out of the wood.


----------



## roberte

1270d said:


> Tune your trimmer with the string real short. As short as possible. It'll be the same as a chainsaw out of the wood.



is that with or without a muff mod...

wasn't there a thread on this?


----------



## jrcat

I just tried modifying a sthil es bar to go on my huskies... I need to take it to a machine shop. I drilled out the adjuster pin holes.. That bar is hard there too! broke one bit dulled another then broke out with a carbide bit, that did the trick. but there is not enough room in the slot to get a chain on it. I made my own bushings to space the bar over the studs. Oh well, I guess its on the list I suppose.


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I just tried modifying a sthil es bar to go on my huskies... I need to take it to a machine shop. I drilled out the adjuster pin holes.. That bar is hard there too! broke one bit dulled another then broke out with a carbide bit, that did the trick. but there is not enough room in the slot to get a chain on it. I made my own bushings to space the bar over the studs. Oh well, I guess its on the list I suppose.



Cat I thought you were 300 some pounds? Light bars are for girly men like me! Next thing Northman is gonna run a MS250 with a light bar:biggrin:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Cat I thought you were 300 some pounds? Light bars are for girly men like me! Next thing Northman is gonna run a MS250 with a light bar:biggrin:



Its not an es light just an es. I bought it for my old 041 that does a lot of sitting. My brother wanted to use it for bucking (i have no idea why). So I bouithg a new bar for it. I like the sthil bar ... I just want it on my husky lol. 

Yes I know I'm a fat arse. And it would be cool to see NM with an MS250 lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I just tried modifying a sthil es bar to go on my huskies... I need to take it to a machine shop. I drilled out the adjuster pin holes.. That bar is hard there too! broke one bit dulled another then broke out with a carbide bit, that did the trick. but there is not enough room in the slot to get a chain on it. I made my own bushings to space the bar over the studs. Oh well, I guess its on the list I suppose.



Germany don't like its stuff being modified :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! I tried earlier to log on and post a "Hello" and my damn power kept flashing off! More severe storms! So hows kicks?


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Cat I thought you were 300 some pounds? Light bars are for girly men like me! Next thing Northman is gonna run a MS250 with a light bar:biggrin:





jrcat said:


> Its not an es light just an es. I bought it for my old 041 that does a lot of sitting. My brother wanted to use it for bucking (i have no idea why). So I bouithg a new bar for it. I like the sthil bar ... I just want it on my husky lol.
> 
> Yes I know I'm a fat arse. And it would be cool to see NM with an MS250 lol



an MS 250 that's some good stuff right there. a 250 might make a good cheese grater or a prop for a NM punk rock concert otstir::msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

it has surly been a crappy summer, mostly because of wet ground....really wet. hang in there cat ol buddy, every dog has his day. keep beatin those bushes and you'll find a tract ya can work.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> TC, are you gonna cook those snakes up in the woods or take em home? A LOT of people eat them suckers! I would if the chance arose, but just because they call me Jake the Snake, does not mean I'm a snake wrangler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mannnn.. What a bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane.. That much rain around here causes major flooding. According to my rain gauge recordings, I've had 9.2 inches since June 1st.. Houston has had 8.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like things have been goin against ya, that's for sure.. Keep chuggin along jrcat and you'll come out on top. It's gonna be a fight!



Jake, I guess I'm gonna soak them in a cooler of ice water for 48 hours and then cut them into chunks and fry 'em.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! I tried earlier to log on and post a "Hello" and my damn power kept flashing off! More severe storms! So hows kicks?



did you pick up that earthquake saw from wally world :msp_razz::greenchainsaw:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> did you pick up that earthquake saw from wally world :msp_razz::greenchainsaw:



Naw man, I'm still savin' up for the "Wild Thang"! :hmm3grin2orange:

Rob the FS said I should have a cell phone, I went to get a refil card for straight talk and my number was taken away or something! It took the guy in the phone section 20 minutes to get my phone re-activated...with a new number


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Jake, I guess I'm gonna soak them in a cooler of ice water for 48 hours and then cut them into chunks and fry 'em.



ya know I liked this under protest right, ain't eatn no snake bro eeeewwww. that like people here eatn eel, bleeec.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Germany don't like its stuff being modified :hmm3grin2orange:


Nie 


twochains said:


> Evening Men! I tried earlier to log on and post a "Hello" and my damn power kept flashing off! More severe storms! So hows kicks?


its kickin


roberte said:


> an MS 250 that's some good stuff right there. a 250 might make a good cheese grater or a prop for a NM punk rock concert otstir::msp_w00t:


That would be flippin AWESOME... but he needs to dye his hair blue 


treeslayer2003 said:


> ya know I liked this under protest right, ain't eatn no snake bro eeeewwww. that like people here eatn eel, bleeec.



But what was you said about muskrat? lol


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike! We have eels here too, my Dad caught one when I was little. Nasty looking varmits! I know people who like them awfully good. To my knowledge I have never eaten an eel..heard they were BAD greasy. The guys I know that eat them regularly eat them right out of the grease...never let them cool down much. To me, eel is just beyond what I can handle. The one I saw was blackish brown, I have seen pictures of yellow ones...I would puke on site!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Nie
> 
> its kickin
> 
> That would be flippin AWESOME... but he needs to dye his hair blue
> 
> 
> But what was you said about muskrat? lol


muskrat better than squirrel bro


twochains said:


> Hey Mike! We have eels here too, my Dad caught one when I was little. Nasty looking varmits! I know people who like them awfully good. To my knowledge I have never eaten an eel..heard they were BAD greasy. The guys I know that eat them regularly eat them right out of the grease...never let them cool down much. To me, eel is just beyond what I can handle. The one I saw was blackish brown, I have seen pictures of yellow ones...I would puke on site!



they say if it cools n you reheat it jumps around like it was jus live. I ain't eatn that mess. now oysters.. get out the way. I been know to make a half bushel disapeer. no not raw.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey Mike! We have eels here too, my Dad caught one when I was little. Nasty looking varmits! I know people who like them awfully good. To my knowledge I have never eaten an eel..heard they were BAD greasy. The guys I know that eat them regularly eat them right out of the grease...never let them cool down much. To me, eel is just beyond what I can handle. The one I saw was blackish brown, I have seen pictures of yellow ones...I would puke on site!



Funny...thats the way I feel about oysters and clams lol ... I can do clams as long as they are fried and all the nasty bits are gone. But raw clams or oysters .NO :censored:in WAY !!! I cant do steamed clams either. 

Now I will take me a medium rare T-bone or a delmonico.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Naw man, I'm still savin' up for the "Wild Thang"! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Rob the FS said I should have a cell phone, I went to get a refil card for straight talk and my number was taken away or something! It took the guy in the phone section 20 minutes to get my phone re-activated...with a new number



yeah I carry mine when I go out cutting. good for pics too.

dude you went to wally world, did you really expect it to go any other way....:help:


----------



## twochains

Oh so the I was talking to one of the guys cutting the cedar near where I will be starting in the morning, he said that place infact does have hogs and that the mud holes in the road I have to go down are actually hog wallows. The reason this maybe good is the snake numbers will be lessened hopefully. If there are hogs in the area, they will be in the tops of the damaged pine I will be cutting! I'm thinking about packing my .357 while cutting. I would never forgive myself if a 400# boar with massive cutters blew out of a top and stopped about 15 yards from me and I didn't have a gun!


----------



## HuskStihl

So Cint, seriously, what about the 660? FS says you need a phone, prolly say you need a new saw as well! Your jaw isn't wired (wahrd) shut is it? If so, I feel really bad for you, I used to do that to folks, but they were mostly criminals


----------



## jrcat

Anymore if I go to walmart I feel like I am getting mind raped by ads and rol backs for cheap chinese garbage. Then I remember the old duck down the street from here that had his little store that he sold everything under sun out of. I can still remember how shakey he was when the local walmart opened... he was doomed and he knew it. Not a pleasant memory.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Oh so the I was talking to one of the guys cutting the cedar near where I will be starting in the morning, he said that place infact does have hogs and that the mud holes in the road I have to go down are actually hog wallows. The reason this maybe good is the snake numbers will be lessened hopefully. If there are hogs in the area, they will be in the tops of the damaged pine I will be cutting! I'm thinking about packing my .357 while cutting. I would never forgive myself if a 400# boar with massive cutters blew out of a top and stopped about 15 yards from me and I didn't have a gun!



I don't think I would go with much less than a .357. A dirty harry would be preferred, a .357 might just piss off a hog that big. 

I shot a hog 2 years ago with a .270 win and that was sort of enough


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> yeah I carry mine when I go out cutting. good for pics too.
> 
> dude you went to wally world, did you really expect it to go any other way....:help:



Yes, I went to Wally World! I ended up running into several people I knew. As far as service...I couldn't have been more impressed actually. I was really appreciative. 

How do you off load pics from your phone to the forum?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Yes, I went to Wally World! I ended up running into several people I knew. As far as service...I couldn't have been more impressed actually. I was really appreciative.
> 
> How do you off load pics from your phone to the forum?



You need a usb cord for your phone or internet access from your phone.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yes, I went to Wally World! I ended up running into several people I knew. As far as service...I couldn't have been more impressed actually. I was really appreciative.
> 
> How do you off load pics from your phone to the forum?



its not hard if you got internet on your fone, its just an image file.

you know were just jacking you even though ww sucks, but once in a while they are ok :eek2:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I don't think I would go with much less than a .357. A dirty harry would be preferred, a .357 might just piss off a hog that big.
> 
> I shot a hog 2 years ago with a .270 win and that was sort of enough



Hey have you ever heard of carrying a pistol while cutting? I personally never have even considered it really. Hpw bad would a pistol get in your way?


----------



## jrcat

More severe storm warnings interupting muh tv show lol. Yes I know its raining.. yes I know its windy. SHUT UP already ....


----------



## jrcat

I'm out gents.... Taking my little ones to the zoo tomorrow.. been going to do that all week .. Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey have you ever heard of carrying a pistol while cutting? I personally never have even considered it really. Hpw bad would a pistol get in your way?



every thing gets in my way, I like to travel light. I bet ya won't like that helmet either.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I'm out gents.... Taking my little ones to the zoo tomorrow.. been going to do that all week .. Tomorrow is the day.



good night cat, hug the kittens.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> More severe storm warnings interupting muh tv show lol. Yes I know its raining.. yes I know its windy. SHUT UP already ....



They won't remove the "Flood Warnings" out of the corner of the screen...Missouri is flooded bad!


----------



## treeslayer2003

we spossed to get more rain tomorrow, oh joy.


----------



## twochains

Well Mike, just to be honest with ya, I am wanting the system for the ear protection also. My ears ring alot anymore when I go to sleep. I never have used ear plugs much.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm still catching up, but I do rock with a ms 260, my hair was blue or green for about 5 years (red was a very bad Idea, it turns the blue purple and then fades to pink...not good), and no I won't marry your daughter but I could perform the wedding... in a kilt...


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Yes, I went to Wally World! I ended up running into several people I knew. As far as service...I couldn't have been more impressed actually. I was really appreciative.
> 
> How do you off load pics from your phone to the forum?



I either send em via text to my e-mail or use the blue tooth on the pooter, mostly now I use the bluetooth since it finally works...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey have you ever heard of carrying a pistol while cutting? I personally never have even considered it really. Hpw bad would a pistol get in your way?



yes, I have heard of it. try a shoulder holster. its one more thing to carry though.

I think there might even be a vid of tramp cutting and he was packing


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Well Mike, just to be honest with ya, I am wanting the system for the ear protection also. My ears ring alot anymore when I go to sleep. I never have used ear plugs much.



huh?


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Hey have you ever heard of carrying a pistol while cutting? I personally never have even considered it really. Hpw bad would a pistol get in your way?



In shady areas my snubby .357 rides in my pocket, actually it goes with me everywhere, in deep woods I leave everything I can in the crummy.

When Tramp comes around maybe he can shed some light on carrying while cutting, they got grizzlies up there... Seen a few pics of him with a hog leg hanging on his belt...


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey northman, ment to say this the other day on ya brake problem. I allways back the fender up against a tree. that holds better than brakes any way. if ya got fenders, do not use the tire, you'll bust the axle housing.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> huh?



one of them hard hats with ear muffs n a screen. I never wore earplugs either Clint, I do wear muffs on the skidder but never cutting.


----------



## northmanlogging

If your going to go with a holster, get one with a flap like the old army type, helps keep a little of the crud off your gear.

The snubby rides in my pocket pretty well, don't even notice it anymore, unless I'm cutting all day and then everything is heavy.

Also if your particularly concerned about getting trampled by a hog you might think about stuffing in fresh rounds on a regular schedule, I was swapping em out once a year, but this last time I had a miss fire, so I think I'm going to try every 6 months or less depending on how bad its raining and stuff.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> So Cint, seriously, what about the 660? FS says you need a phone, prolly say you need a new saw as well! Your jaw isn't wired (wahrd) shut is it? If so, I feel really bad for you, I used to do that to folks, but they were mostly criminals



No, it's not wired. I was sent down to LR to an ENT resident and he decided not to wire as long as I was careful what I ate. He wanted me to come back a week later and he would see how everything was healing...but I didn't go back. 

Man, my boss is expecting it...IDK really. The 460 that I am running right now is a lot better saw then the other two I been using. I don't know when the thing will get here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

took 3 weeks to get my 461.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> one of them hard hats with ear muffs n a screen. I never wore earplugs either Clint, I do wear muffs on the skidder but never cutting.



yes I know, otstir: 

WHATS THAT SONNY, CAN YOU SPEAK UP :msp_razz:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> yes I know, otstir:
> 
> WHATS THAT SONNY, CAN YOU SPEAK UP :msp_razz:



what?? I cent heer ye.


----------



## twochains

LULLZ! ...I wanna do BIG letters!!


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey northman, ment to say this the other day on ya brake problem. I allways back the fender up against a tree. that holds better than brakes any way. if ya got fenders, do not use the tire, you'll bust the axle housing.



I try and stick something in the way just out of habit, brakes fail stumps tend to stay put, taint got no fenders though, so I just use the breaks and have a stump or whatever there as a back up when possible, or worst case push the blade down hard. The parking/winching brake still works good though, come tomorrow or Saturday I'll have the foot brakes fixed proper like.

I don't like leaving the blade down when winching cause sometimes the logs get hung up and the winch will pull the skidder into a wheelie, but then when you stop the winch there is just enough of a delay that the whole works comes smashing down, all that weight on an already cracked blade isn't really what I would call optimal... the slamming is bad enough with the blade up... yes yes I know I need to adjust the winch brake ok dad.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> took 3 weeks to get my 461.



standard issue out here


----------



## twochains

I'm out...can't believe I'm up nearly to 10! Later Men...hold the fort down.


----------



## northmanlogging

Swerve safely, Think I'm done too, gotta entertain the war dept...


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> standard issue out here



eh, they don't think we need saws with nice features over here. I didn't know there was a wrap handle till I got on here.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 308561





just big enough, just small enough. .357 rides inside a work coat nicely


----------



## treeslayer2003

me to, nite all.


----------



## mdavlee

Jrcat if you have a regular 4" grinder use it to lengthen the slot forward enough for the bar to go on. That's what I do to all the Stihl bars I use on husky saws.


----------



## jrcat

Our 5 hour tour of the zoo was awesome today. Jill and the boy went one direction and My daughters and I went in another. I needed some time like that with my girls. It was a little fast paced but still relaxing. We had a great time. This very curious lemur came right up to us and reached out for my youngest daughters hand. I find all the primates to be fascinating. The lemur has fingers and finger nails just like we do. Instances like that tend to bring to light any creatures right to survive.. a million years ago our species was no different.


----------



## twochains

Heck yeh jrcat! Sounds fun!


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Clint, good day? it is pay day!


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Wow what a day! I moved over to the tornado damaged set today! You talkin' about being alone.... it was storming when I left out and yesterday evening the dozer was there getting the road ready for gravel. I could have totally done without the dozer screwing up the road...anyway, I went and got my crummy to my strip...but I knew I couldn't get back out. Finally I got in contact with the mechanic and told him when I would be ready to come out, if he would come pull me if I needed. So that was solved!

The timber was knocked down by straight line wind in my opinion..however I found sheet metal off a barn, so maybe it was a tornado..IDK. Most of the timber averages 24" on the stump and about 80 to 90 feet of marketable timber. The wind mainly uprooted mot of it..some is still alive but most is headed the other way. Bibbler already commisioned the timber so I'm cutting it all. All went well, 95% of the stumps went backwards in their hole so I didn't get pinched up any. I cut somewhere near 4 loads I'm guessing..at least 3 anyway. 

Man it was raining on me most of the day and the humidity was righteous! The smells were very present of hog beds. I figure if the stump holes weren't sitting in a couple of feet of water, I would have seen some hogs. The set is spooky as Hell! I saw what I figure was rained out bear tracks. So between rattle snakes, hogs, and bears...I had my ####tin' eyes open wide. The underbrush is up to my chest! I was just waiting to see a bear stand up out of that crap! I figure if they are curious to chainsaws...I will meet one for sure! Couple of times I got the willies and shut the saw off to secure my surroundings! LOL! 

The main swath where the timber is mostly down, is an absolute mess! Snags, trees on top of one another... Should be a good ultra fast job. I'm gonna cut through Sunday on it. I want to have at least 12 loads ready for the skidder by Monday. I actually don't know when our project manager will turn loose the skidder...probably not for a while! It is storming right now! 

I tell ya what is scarey...paying attention to yer work and lightening all over head! It looks like an excellent area to be struck! But what are ya gonna do??? The banks don't give a crap if it is storming...gotta work! Oh well! We;; I'm gonna do my chores and get out of these wet clothes! 

Hope you fellas had a good safe week!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Clint, good day? it is pay day!



Yeh MIke it's pay day! WHOOT! How was yer day slayer?


----------



## treeslayer2003

pretty good bro, no cutting tho, riding lookin at timber, gettin paid lol, that always good.


----------



## twochains

I couldn't figure out how to keep my pistol clean and dry so I left it in the truck. I can move so fast through this timber that I stage my pack jugs in the main road...there would be no way to find them otherwise.

Funny, my Ol'Lady said I'm sun burnt bad. I went w/o my shirt..as usual...it was raining and I figured a dry shirt would be nice at the end of the day. Evidently I got sun burnt while it was raining??? Go figure! I knew I got awfully hot...glad the sun didn't come out but a couple times. Damn humidity was like breathing in a "rain forest".


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> Our 5 hour tour of the zoo was awesome today. Jill and the boy went one direction and My daughters and I went in another. I needed some time like that with my girls. It was a little fast paced but still relaxing. We had a great time. This very curious lemur came right up to us and reached out for my youngest daughters hand. I find all the primates to be fascinating. The lemur has fingers and finger nails just like we do. Instances like that tend to bring to light any creatures right to survive.. a million years ago our species was no different.



Are you some sort of ####ing paleobiologist? Sounds like a fun day. I like it when the lemurs do the robot dance and say "I am the robot king of the monkey things".


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Wow what a day! I moved over to the tornado damaged set today! You talkin' about being alone.... it was storming when I left out and yesterday evening the dozer was there getting the road ready for gravel. I could have totally done without the dozer screwing up the road...anyway, I went and got my crummy to my strip...but I knew I couldn't get back out. Finally I got in contact with the mechanic and told him when I would be ready to come out, if he would come pull me if I needed. So that was solved!
> 
> The timber was knocked down by straight line wind in my opinion..however I found sheet metal off a barn, so maybe it was a tornado..IDK. Most of the timber averages 24" on the stump and about 80 to 90 feet of marketable timber. The wind mainly uprooted mot of it..some is still alive but most is headed the other way. Bibbler already commisioned the timber so I'm cutting it all. All went well, 95% of the stumps went backwards in their hole so I didn't get pinched up any. I cut somewhere near 4 loads I'm guessing..at least 3 anyway.
> 
> Man it was raining on me most of the day and the humidity was righteous! The smells were very present of hog beds. I figure if the stump holes weren't sitting in a couple of feet of water, I would have seen some hogs. The set is spooky as Hell! I saw what I figure was rained out bear tracks. So between rattle snakes, hogs, and bears...I had my ####tin' eyes open wide. The underbrush is up to my chest! I was just waiting to see a bear stand up out of that crap! I figure if they are curious to chainsaws...I will meet one for sure! Couple of times I got the willies and shut the saw off to secure my surroundings! LOL!
> 
> The main swath where the timber is mostly down, is an absolute mess! Snags, trees on top of one another... Should be a good ultra fast job. I'm gonna cut through Sunday on it. I want to have at least 12 loads ready for the skidder by Monday. I actually don't know when our project manager will turn loose the skidder...probably not for a while! It is storming right now!
> 
> I tell ya what is scarey...paying attention to yer work and lightening all over head! It looks like an excellent area to be struck! But what are ya gonna do??? The banks don't give a crap if it is storming...gotta work! Oh well! We;; I'm gonna do my chores and get out of these wet clothes!
> 
> Hope you fellas had a good safe week!




Sounds fun. I hope busted, tramp, or somebody else with authority tells you to be careful. That blowdown sounds dangerous. Stay safe, especially all by u'r lonesome.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Are you some sort of ####ing paleobiologist? Sounds like a fun day. I like it when the lemurs do the robot dance and say "I am the robot king of the monkey things".



No I just read WAY to much.... Mostly useless info really I suppose.... The sun is 93 million miles from earth the moon is 250,000 miles from earth roughly. The light we receive from the sun is 8 minutes old by the time it reaches us. The heat in the core of the earth is part.ially residual from its formation and from radioactive decay. If we lost the moon or the core of our planet dies or the sun goes kaput we are PORKED... There are things in this universe that would blow your mind.


It is in my belief that we are a mere product of evolution. A lucky and fortunate collection of evolutionary traits passed on from several generation of our ancestors. Like it or not but we share something like 98% of our genetic material with chimps.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> No I just read WAY to much.... Mostly useless info really I suppose.... The sun is 93 million miles from earth the moon is 250,000 miles from earth roughly. The light we receive from the sun is 8 minutes old by the time it reaches us. The heat in the core of the earth is part.ially residual from its formation and from radioactive decay. If we lost the moon or the core of our planet dies or the sun goes kaput we are PORKED... There are things in this universe that would blow your mind.
> 
> 
> It is in my belief that we are a mere product of evolution. A lucky and fortunate collection of evolutionary traits passed on from several generation of our ancestors. Like it or not but we share something like 98% of our genetic material with chimps.



don't believe every thing ya read bro, it coulda been rote by a man with a "theory" and no i not that relegious, jus don't agree with what can't be prooved. dang it i CANNOT spell


----------



## roberte

:monkey::monkey::kilt::cat:


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat buddy, i not picin, i jus wanna bull#### :msp_tongue:


----------



## JakeG

Sounds like yall had a good one today! Good tract of land, zoo w/family.. 

Me, I'm pooped.. I've come to terms that I cannot lift a 3"x22"x103" slab of wet oak.  





P.S. Where's bustedup????


----------



## treeslayer2003

no, no ya can't lol. that is some interesting grain, i never seen red oak like that. i to been wondering bout busted. he busy i guess.


----------



## twochains

What do ya make of that grain slayer? I was thinkin' mineral streaks, but I haven't ever seen any go that far up the tree. Ideas??? LOL! 

Man, I just got in from town and see a thunder head on it's way! Damn! I have NEVER seen this much rain in our summers! We need it but I'm fitten to get worried about Winter!


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Sounds like yall had a good one today! Good tract of land, zoo w/family..
> 
> Me, I'm pooped.. I've come to terms that I cannot lift a 3"x22"x103" slab of wet oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Where's bustedup????



Chainsaw mill cut that Jake? Looks really nice! I haven't ever seen one of those run before.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> No I just read WAY to much.... Mostly useless info really I suppose.... The sun is 93 million miles from earth the moon is 250,000 miles from earth roughly. The light we receive from the sun is 8 minutes old by the time it reaches us. The heat in the core of the earth is part.ially residual from its formation and from radioactive decay. If we lost the moon or the core of our planet dies or the sun goes kaput we are PORKED... There are things in this universe that would blow your mind.
> 
> 
> It is in my belief that we are a mere product of evolution. A lucky and fortunate collection of evolutionary traits passed on from several generation of our ancestors. Like it or not but we share something like 98% of our genetic material with chimps.



It can't be 98% can it? Seems like we'd have "half ape half humans" running around if we were that close...I think all they ended up with on that experiment was AIDs! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What do ya make of that grain slayer? I was thinkin' mineral streaks, but I haven't ever seen any go that far up the tree. Ideas??? LOL!
> 
> Man, I just got in from town and see a thunder head on it's way! Damn! I have NEVER seen this much rain in our summers! We need it but I'm fitten to get worried about Winter!



i guess they got different oaks in texas. 

that what i'm thinkin, a bad winter.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Chainsaw mill cut that Jake? Looks really nice! I haven't ever seen one of those run before.



Yes siree.. Little cheap one too. Actually, the cheapest one you can buy  The timberjigg from logosol. The 394xp rides on a sideways " T " made from " L " brackets and 1x6 deck boards. Here's a pic







My wife isn't sure which one she wants to make a mantle out of. We may have 4-6 mantles made from these slabs, let her pick one and sell the rest.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> It can't be 98% can it? Seems like we'd have "half ape half humans" running around if we were that close...I think all they ended up with on that experiment was AIDs! LOL!



we got a lot in common with an oak tree to. 
i sure hope i didn't make him mad :msp_unsure:


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> i guess they got different oaks in texas.
> 
> that what i'm thinkin, a bad winter.



According to the leaves, it's a water oak which is a white oak. Wish it were red oak! 

I sold a 2.5"x21"x103" slab to the old man at the stihl shop on the way home. I planned on bartering (for a couple gallons of bar oil and an air flter maybe) but he gave me a $20 and broke down/rearranged a couple of chains for me. He was beyond happy! Said he's gonna make milking stools out of it. 


What do y'all consider an ideal winter? Hopefully it ain't bad on yall..


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> According to the leaves, it's a water oak which is a white oak. Wish it were red oak!
> 
> I sold a 2.5"x21"x103" slab to the old man at the stihl shop on the way home. I planned on bartering (for a couple gallons of bar oil and an air flter maybe) but he gave me a $20 and broke down/rearranged a couple of chains for me. He was beyond happy! Said he's gonna make milking stools out of it.
> 
> things sure different every where. what we call water oak is a red and white is always worth more here as it is more clear.
> 
> What do y'all consider an ideal winter? Hopefully it ain't bad on yall..


dry lol this mud country man. don't get below 20 here for long


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Sounds fun. I hope busted, tramp, or somebody else with authority tells you to be careful. That blowdown sounds dangerous. Stay safe, especially all by u'r lonesome.



Hey the last time I had any kinda authority was when I had 3 stripes and a crown on my sleeve lol


----------



## northmanlogging

should get lots of snow in the mountains, and lots of rain in the valleys, but I'm hoping for lots of snow in the valleys and some good hard freezes. Didn't get much snow last year and I want to make up for it. Plus it means I'll have a few days off to play.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey the last time I had any kinda authority was when I had 3 stripes and a crown on my sleeve lol



What up sarge :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> What up sarge :kilt:



not a whole lot bro .....was over the water yesterday .....what you been up to???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> not a whole lot bro .....was over the water yesterday .....what you been up to???



Just hanging out, the wife had knee surgury today , so I'm babysitting her.

What water


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Just hanging out, the wife had knee surgury today , so I'm babysitting her.
> 
> What water



hope your good lady ok bro...............lol was in Ireland


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hope your good lady ok bro...............lol was in Ireland



Hey she will be fine, put up with my guff for 20+

Ireland, sounds like fun


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Hey she will be fine, put up with my guff for 20+
> 
> Ireland, sounds like fun



It cool looked at a few places with potential ..........might just have convinced wife that living on an island not for her lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> It cool looked at a few places with potential ..........might just have convinced wife that living on an island not for her lol



Yea, you got to want to live on an island, and know the rules ahead of time


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Yea, you got to want to live on an island, and know the rules ahead of time



Yup lol...........it not as great as it cracked up to be lol .............and more importantly ..........there ain't no trees on the islands lol


----------



## HuskStihl

I wouldn't live on land without trees if I had a choice. May be a hot weather thing, but treeless feels bleak and barren to me


----------



## HuskStihl

My other neighbor hires a guy to do his outdoor work. He's been limbing and bucking a medium tree with what I think is a small jonesred. I've been sitting in the shade watching my twins play in the sandbox. The poor guy has been on this tree for about 40 minutes jumping across the log, pinching his bar etc. I'm home alone with 4 kids so I can't help, and I'm not lending a saw to a guy I may never see again, but if my wife shows up I'll jump the fence


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> My other neighbor hires a guy to do his outdoor work. He's been limbing and bucking a medium tree with what I think is a small jonesred. I've been sitting in the shade watching my twins play in the sandbox. The poor guy has been on this tree for about 40 minutes jumping across the log, pinching his bar etc. I'm home alone with 4 kids so I can't help, and I'm not lending a saw to a guy I may never see again, but if my wife shows up I'll jump the fence



saws are "loaned with an Operator"  otherwise good luck opcorn:


----------



## northmanlogging

I usually feel the urge to hide and watch when I see someone having lots of difficulty with a saw, mostly so's I don't get hurt cause their stupidity.


----------



## twochains

Picture day....opcorn: This my steep ground unit I cut this morning

View attachment 308784
View attachment 308785
View attachment 308786


----------



## twochains

This the big unit where the tornado went through....opcorn:

View attachment 308787
View attachment 308788
View attachment 308789
View attachment 308790
View attachment 308791


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Picture day....opcorn: This my steep ground unit I cut this morning
> 
> View attachment 308784
> View attachment 308785
> View attachment 308786



Looks like fun!


----------



## twochains

Hmmm....well...one crummy pulling my crummy until the front crummy ripped out his front end! :msp_scared:

View attachment 308792
View attachment 308793
View attachment 308794
View attachment 308795
View attachment 308796


----------



## HuskStihl

My wife came home, and I talked to guy, but good timing, he was done. I asked about my neighbors ms460, but it was in the shop with "a stuck chain". Made a mental note to not participate on that side of the fence


----------



## twochains

Hogs had come in the big unit last night or early this morning. That damn underbrush is wicked thick...and it can fully hide anything that wishes to be hidden! :msp_scared:


----------



## jrcat

Mike I am in no way mad. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions


----------



## twochains

Hows it goin' :cat:


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> My wife came home, and I talked to guy, but good timing, he was done. I asked about my neighbors ms460, but it was in the shop with "a stuck chain". Made a mental note to not participate on that side of the fence



stuck chain sounds like a nonstandard application or off label use... or the gods damned chain brake is on...


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> stuck chain sounds like a nonstandard application or off label use... or the gods damned chain brake is on...



I chose to not apply my diagnostic abilities to this situation


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hmmm....well...one crummy pulling my crummy until the front crummy ripped out his front end! :msp_scared:
> 
> View attachment 308792
> View attachment 308793
> View attachment 308794
> View attachment 308795
> View attachment 308796



red clay, yep. we got white clay in places but saturated sand has no bottom so thats bout the worst here.


----------



## twochains

We have some stuff I would compare to quick sand up in oak flats on high ground! No rock, mud is really watery and zero bottom to it.


----------



## twochains

Where the heck is everyone tonight??


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Where the heck is everyone tonight??



Watching a movie, 48 hours, :cool2:


----------



## jrcat

Spending time with my little ones before they go too moms again for another couple weeks. Clint that piece looks fun. Evenin gents .


----------



## HuskStihl

Just getting back from a date night with the wife. It's looking bleak as far as getting anything more than dinner, but it was a nice dinner


----------



## twochains

Dammit you crack me up Husk! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Just getting back from a date night with the wife. It's looking bleak as far as getting anything more than dinner, but it was a nice dinner



That can sure backfire on ya, she might want to be held afterwards and that would interfere with touching up a chain or an all important what saw should I get thread :eek2:


----------



## twochains

Yeh jrcat you can move through it pretty good. The hard thing is going through the wide piece and not missing too much. Whatever pushed the timber over put in a pretty good lay really. The most I had piled up was (5) trees...it was a mess but it doesnt lay bad at all. There is one group of 4 or 5 trees hung up in a leave tree...I am gonna have to take the camera over to it and take a pic...it took some serious planning on what was to be cut first! You will see when I get some pics of it. The snags look to be ####! I don't see many that will even pre-cut. 

roberte- 48 hours is the shizz! LOL!


----------



## twochains

Have you all seen anything of Tramp? Wonder where dooby is cutting?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Have you all seen anything of Tramp? Wonder where dooby is cutting?



Well I've seen tramp check in, but dooby who knows, he ain't talking or answering:msp_unsure:


----------



## twochains

I wonder if he is cutting with Snapple?


----------



## roberte

48 hours, with sudden impact backing it up :msp_thumbup:


----------



## JakeG

Howdy howdy.. Just got home from a date night as well. Kids went to the sister in laws for a few hrs. 

Earlier today I met up with a logger on the piece of land I've been workin. He said I left a good 5-6 grand dry up lol. This logger has been in the game only a few months and turns out that I know him pretty well. He only "had" one man cutting for him, but that came to and Thursday due to meth and meth related products in his vehicle! The meth head took off with his saws/gear/vehicle. So now the boss man has no saws lol.. Not cool. 

Bottom line is he wants me to work for him. That brings up a bunch of questions, some I need to ask you all here, some I need to ask my wife/myself and the rest are for him. More on that after I get the kids to bed. Gotta play catch up too unless there's cliff notes


----------



## twochains

Jake, so the guy said yer pine was shot er what? Is it blue?


----------



## JakeG

He said the mill will still take it but only at $15 a ton.

Edit: Maybe 10% of it is blue... That 10% is contacting the ground.


----------



## JakeG

Main question... If you were going to contract yourself to a logging outfit, (providing your own equipment/fuel/safety gear etc) how would you expect to be paid? The other side of that question, if you were hiring on a man (who will use their own gear) how would pay him? Daily, hourly, by the load.. by the ton? 

So how do most people do things?

EDIT: I know it's gettin late so no big deal guys, also pm me if ya want.. Just need some direction when he get's to talkin about pay!


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Main question... If you were going to contract yourself to a logging outfit, (providing your own equipment/fuel/safety gear etc) how would you expect to be paid? The other side of that question, if you were hiring on a man (who will use their own gear) how would pay him? Daily, hourly, by the load.. by the ton?
> 
> So how do most people do things?
> 
> EDIT: I know it's gettin late so no big deal guys, also pm me if ya want.. Just need some direction when he get's to talkin about pay!



Are you talking part time or full time? Does your family get health insurance through you or your wife? What percentage of your families income is from your day job. If you quit your day job, and this doesn't work out, how easy would it be to get hired back on. Many questions to ask yourself in addition to wage


----------



## JakeG

Good question Jon... It'd be an after my day job kind of thing (I get off work @ 3pm) and hopefully an option to work Saturday or Sunday when the work is there.

A few more details about the situation. "Jason" is a small operation just getting started. He uses a F450 w/a pair of 30 or 36' tri axle deckovers and a tractor a little smaller than I'm currently using, say 45-55hp. It's Jason, his saw hand and now... that's it. He can't haul more than 10 tons a time (under 26k lbs) which seem like a waste of time unless you're real close to the mill, still.. That's a lot of smal trips. He sells to two hardwood mills, one pays $65 a ton, the other $50. His pine normally goes for $25 a ton unless it's dead wood/pulpwood which is about $15.

Anyway, his ex employee was getting 700 a week but was only getting out 10 "loads" per week/2 loads per day. I say "loads" cause each load is only 10tons which for most of you all, is only 2-3 loads lol. So to me, it sounds like the guy wasn't producing and Jason was paying too much for too little over too long a period of time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jake, we get 300 bucks per 12000lbs of big pine here. pulp pine is at 24 a ton right now. last i contracted any cutting, i think he charged 20 a thousand, a thousand being a 12000lb unit. we haul 4 1/2 thousand to a load so he made around 100 a load. thats been 7 or 8 years ago now, prolly gone up some.


----------



## jrcat

This is interesting....... my cat got skunked.I had house windows open and now my house.....smells 
like skunk.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yuk! i'v seen a lot of skunks on the road lately. i like to pop um from 300 yards or more when i get the chance. i believe i'd rather have any thing around but a skunk.


----------



## jrcat

Same here Mike. Off to get rid of stink


----------



## JakeG

Wow, sorry to hear that! Guess you're just gonna have to leave the windows open now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

good luck


----------



## twochains

Mornin' fellas. 

jrcat-did you get yer kitty freshened up?? :msp_w00t: I'm sure you know how to get rid of the smell right? 
omg jokes


How much more can it possibly rain...


----------



## JakeG

That'll wake you up quicker than coffee ever could..

Speaking of coffee.. Good mornin' men :coffee:


----------



## treeslayer2003

welcome to mud world


----------



## twochains

Jake, how much will he pay if you get this new guy to provide saws and gas? Is he going to hold taxes or 1099 you? Then the other thing that you have to ask yourself is how are your own personal cutting skills? The guy sounds like he needs a bigger truck, 10 tons in hardwood...that cant be more than a couple trees can it?


----------



## treeslayer2003

i think he means it a weekend part time gig? no, it won't take many to load that little rig.


----------



## twochains

I was wanting to hit the woods this morning but I seriously don't feel like spending the night out there. It's just too wet and I have entirely too many logs on the ground...on (3) different blocks :msp_rolleyes:

I need :coffee:


----------



## roberte

Good day gents. :coffee::sigarette::dribble:


----------



## twochains

^^^ thats what I feel like this morning! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

mornin boys. i on my 3rd :coffee: mmmm.. good stuff. Clint the wet makes it no fun don't it


----------



## twochains

I got my :coffee: a brewin as we speak! LOL! 

Mike, I'm pretty concerned about several things on the gubment tracts. #1 the volume of water in the stump holes, #2 are they gonna let us evn skid...and when, #3 the ground is so super saturated that I figure trees in the big set will just start falling over...I think there wee (3) new trees on the ground yesterday that werent ther Friday. Bad thing about that besides being dangerous as Hell...the FS has marked ALL standing timber... so if they fall I can't do #### with them just pink ribbon them until the project manager comes back out.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i am seriously concerned about this winter. with all the rain this summer, a tropical storm will about shut down every job this fall n it won't dry much all winter. oh, my grade buyer has about 1 load on each yard, the big pine mill is sawing what it gets every day, all the small mills are out. gonna be a hard candy christmas me thinks. :msp_unsure:


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Jake, how much will he pay if you get this new guy to provide saws and gas? Is he going to hold taxes or 1099 you? Then the other thing that you have to ask yourself is how are your own personal cutting skills? The guy sounds like he needs a bigger truck, 10 tons in hardwood...that cant be more than a couple trees can it?



Jason's ex employee ran off with his saws, (440, 460 & a small 450 rancher) so he needs someone. My skills are only as good as the problems I've encountered. Needless to say, I've only dropped 250-300 trees, mostly pine. I've had 2 that didn't do what I wanted them to. One got hung up, the other went okay, just limbed one side of a leave tree 

Not sure about the taxes or 1099. He looked at my gear and noted he was glad to see chaps and various headgear. I'm unsure if he has insurance or if he expects me to get it (which probably isn't a bad idea if the income is good and this turns out to be a legitimate operation).

He definitely needs a bigger truck. Something with a 10k front and 20k rears.. A skidder, dozer, larger trailer etc etc.. Similar things were discused in the "one man vs employees" thread not too long ago. Some people get by with less, especially when starting out. But a bigger truck should be high up on the list of equipment. 



treeslayer2003 said:


> i think he means it a weekend part time gig? no, it won't take many to load that little rig.



Agreed, it doesn't take much. And yes, part time gig. 

The mill he deals with most takes 16'9", that poor little trailer...


----------



## twochains

Jake here is another thing to consider...with such short loads, you can get waaay ahead in a hurry, what else will be expected of you in yer job? I mean, will you have to shut the saw off and buck the landing...load trucks and stuff like that? If you just cut and get a bunch of loads on the ground, is he gonna be honest while you are at your other job and tell you just how many loads you cut?

Did you mention something about a tweeker? This guy aint one is he? Would you know?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, we can skid in clay. usualy only make shallow ruts. the south forrester laughed when i asked bout rutting, he said mike, y'all don't have any thing to make rutts. i saw what he meant when i followed an outed logger on a job, could have put my "big" skidder in one of that guys ruts. the fs is funny tho, they want to see no tracks at all on state land.


----------



## roberte

jake,

have you worked for any type of "piece work" pay rates. 

straight question.


----------



## twochains

Mike the road bed wa clay sure enough, the ground feels like sandy loam. Im sure the FS knows they gonna have to fix the unit anyway.. hundreds of root wads and stump holes...IDK they may just say have at it and pay my boss to doze the place when we are done, he has done tons of dozing for the FS over the last 20 years.


----------



## twochains

Holy crap what I would give for a real breakfast! I figure I will try some solid foods in a week or so... I just can't hardly take soups and smoothies and cream of wheat anymore...I about had a breakdown the other night when I came home and smelled tomato soup...I wanted to push my head through the wall :bang:


----------



## treeslayer2003

if it mostly loam n wet, y'all better take two skidders with plenty cable on um. you gonna be pullin um out.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Jake here is another thing to consider...with such short loads, you can get waaay ahead in a hurry, what else will be expected of you in yer job? I mean, will you have to shut the saw off and buck the landing...load trucks and stuff like that? If you just cut and get a bunch of loads on the ground, is he gonna be honest while you are at your other job and tell you just how many loads you cut?
> 
> Did you mention something about a tweeker? This guy aint one is he? Would you know?



Tweeker is gone for good no matter what. The guy (Jason) is more concerned with safety and the image/reputation of his new business. That doesn't mean he's not a tweeker, but he doesn't give off that vibe. 

He told me his saw hand (sounds like a youngin') skids and bucks but didn't mention loading the trailer(s). I keep track of what I cut by dimension, species & get my weight calculations from there. So to some degree, I'll know what went to the mill. 

So I'm pretty sure I'll be skidding, bucking & loading too especially to bring production & my pay up. He has two trailers which will help some, but it'd still be easy to get Way ahead. 



roberte said:


> jake,
> 
> have you worked for any type of "piece work" pay rates.
> 
> straight question.



Straight answer, No. 

I've only taken one job, it was ten acres. I priced it more like a tree company would, so some trees paid more than others which was really good for me. I got paid to drop the trees then they decided they couldn't handle the bucking so I got paid again on that. They were happy cause everyone else they talked to wanted to level the place.


----------



## twochains

There is a dozer on site, but I figure it wouldn't take much to drop it plum out of site. The mechanic just put on 400 ft of main line...but heck, the ground is so soft I figure if ya tied off to a tree to winch to it would just pull it over. 

Mike you were saying yer yards are empty up there...same here! I heard that I was the only one cutting last week out of all the logging crews around here. Pine yard is empty, all three oak mills I cut for are empty...oh well at least they won't be a #####in' and get all picky and stuff!


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I keep track of what I cut by dimension, species & get my weight calculations from there. So to some degree, I'll know what went to the mill.



Are you talking about that chart deal or whatever that says oak weights such and such a foot and pine weight such and such? Ooosh! I think I would just demand the weight ticket or actual load count from the mills. Ya just can't trust people anymore..sad but true.


----------



## JakeG

Definitely want to see the mill slips but I use a log weight calculator for rough estimates. 

Y'all have a good one, we're off to church then lunch


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Straight answer, No.
> 
> I've only taken one job, it was ten acres. I priced it more like a tree company would, so some trees paid more than others which was really good for me. I got paid to drop the trees then they decided they couldn't handle the bucking so I got paid again on that. They were happy cause everyone else they talked to wanted to level the place.



Well I just want to make sure you don't have to literally bust your hump to make a wage. weather your working by the, ton, BD FT, tree, cord etc, find out whats included in that price before ya get knee deep. Mill slips yes. Agree on a mark for your cuts. If your pay is taxed that's one rate, if 1099 that should be a higher rate, your gonna have to pay both ends of that tax. the list goes on

If your going PT, that puts you in a position were you could "try it out", say for instance, after hearing about whats included you can make, it breaks down to X per hour. After giving it a shot you should be able to make breakdown without killing yourself or an absurd amount of hours. If after a tryout and your only making Y, well theres a problem, mechanical issues aside, you bit off more than you can chew or the price sucks. If you end up making Z, well you did good and you made over scale. 

either way you need to be happy


----------



## twochains

I would rather be working in knee deep mud than just sitting on the couch... shark week is cool though! LOL! Ol' Lady and the boy are in Little Rock shopping with her sister...fricken bored out of my mind


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> Well I just want to make sure you don't have to literally bust your hump to make a wage. weather your working by the, ton, BD FT, tree, cord etc, find out whats included in that price before ya get knee deep. Mill slips yes. Agree on a mark for your cuts. If your pay is taxed that's one rate, if 1099 that should be a higher rate, your gonna have to pay both ends of that tax. the list goes on
> 
> If your going PT, that puts you in a position were you could "try it out", say for instance, after hearing about whats included you can make, it breaks down to X per hour. After giving it a shot you should be able to make breakdown without killing yourself or an absurd amount of hours. If after a tryout and your only making Y, well theres a problem, mechanical issues aside, you bit off more than you can chew or the price sucks. If you end up making Z, well you did good and you made over scale.
> 
> either way you need to be happy



Good post. The easiest part of logging is...logging. If you're just working for wages it's easy. If you're bidding a whole job, top to bottom, it can become real hard real fast.

All that boring, head-hurting detail..., figuring costs, figuring expenses, trying to project whether or not the rate is a money maker, is the hard stuff. But you have to know your money and you have to know it as soon into the job as you possibly can. Too many guys wait too long to figure the dollars and suddenly you're half way through the job and the last check you got is going to cover last month's expenses that the last check didn't cover and you're just gradually falling behind. LOL...been there, done that.

I'm no financial wizard, far from it in fact, but I know who to go to when I need numbers crunched. Good financial advise doesn't cost you anything, not in the long run. Find somebody you trust, pay them what they're worth, and listen to what they say. 

It's not enough anymore to just be a good logger. Hard work is no real guarantee of success. That sucks but that's the way it is. You have to be sharp on finances and very few of us are...including me. The tax laws alone have reached a point where the average guy just can't wade through them himself and expect to stay out of trouble.

I'm a big fan of written contracts. Even people you know and like will sometimes have a different idea of the job than you do and expect different results. When all the screaming and yelling is done you'll find out that maybe you didn't really know them at all and you sure as hell don't like them anymore. :msp_rolleyes: A contract helps keep the screaming and yelling to a minimum and, more importantly, it keeps the lawyers out of the process.

Road building, culverts, road improvements, road removal and remediation, slash, trucking, skid trail remediation, stream siltation and erosion prevention, landing remediation, permitting, vendors, and about a thousand other little details need to spelled out and agreed on. Agreed on as in _who pays for what, and up to what point, and what to do if that point is exceeded_.

You probably know all this already but sometimes it doesn't hurt to refresh a little. Like I said, logging is easy...compared to all the stuff you have to do to _keep_ logging.


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Mornin' fellas.
> 
> jrcat-did you get yer kitty freshened up?? :msp_w00t: I'm sure you know how to get rid of the smell right?
> omg jokes
> 
> How much more can it possibly rain...


A lot more... No he is outside and no I dont know how to get rid of the stink


JakeG said:


> That'll wake you up quicker than coffee ever could..
> 
> Speaking of coffee.. Good mornin' men :coffee:


Yes it did at about 2 am .. jumped outta bed thinkin it was an electrical fire. Couldnt figure it out what it was at first


roberte said:


> Good day gents. :coffee::sigarette::dribble:


Yo dribbly 


treeslayer2003 said:


> i am seriously concerned about this winter. with all the rain this summer, a tropical storm will about shut down every job this fall n it won't dry much all winter. oh, my grade buyer has about 1 load on each yard, the big pine mill is sawing what it gets every day, all the small mills are out. gonna be a hard candy christmas me thinks. :msp_unsure:


I am too Mike. I see NYS DOT id hiring for snow season might do that just to stay busy


JakeG said:


> Jason's ex employee ran off with his saws, (440, 460 & a small 450 rancher) so he needs someone. My skills are only as good as the problems I've encountered. Needless to say, I've only dropped 250-300 trees, mostly pine. I've had 2 that didn't do what I wanted them to. One got hung up, the other went okay, just limbed one side of a leave tree
> 
> Not sure about the taxes or 1099. He looked at my gear and noted he was glad to see chaps and various headgear. I'm unsure if he has insurance or if he expects me to get it (which probably isn't a bad idea if the income is good and this turns out to be a legitimate operation).
> 
> He definitely needs a bigger truck. Something with a 10k front and 20k rears.. A skidder, dozer, larger trailer etc etc.. Similar things were discused in the "one man vs employees" thread not too long ago. Some people get by with less, especially when starting out. But a bigger truck should be high up on the list of equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it doesn't take much. And yes, part time gig.
> 
> The mill he deals with most takes 16'9", that poor little trailer...



A heavy truck is a must when dealing with logs. The days of single axle trucks hauling wood is long gone for the most part. Of course around my neck of the woods we use self loaders. Trucks with 20k fronts a 20K steerable pusher 46 to 52K rears and a 20K tag. and most are pushing 76K to 84K loaded. Tractors in NY with a 3 axle trailer can haul up to 107K with permits


----------



## jrcat

I took my buddies 450G to the deere dealer yesterday so they can fix the trans problem ***GULP*** I hope they dont beat him up on the price. The I fixed the "growl" in the front end of his 5310 deere tractor. Which turned out to be the plastic guard over the front drive shaft. 


I am totally stuck on what to do about this niagra falls bit.... 80 miles from home with a landowner that wants me to jump through hoops like a dolphin at a seaworld show. So I am checking in with another "forester" friend to kick up some stuff I hope and Im going to back to another LO I talked to in spring. I figure what the heck. Whats the worst he can say.. besides to go :censored: myself.

Then I can decide what to do about the fussy people in Niagra Falls...


I feel like that stone dude.. thinking... just a much fatter and less buff version ...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I would rather be working in knee deep mud than just sitting on the couch... shark week is cool though! LOL! Ol' Lady and the boy are in Little Rock shopping with her sister...fricken bored out of my mind



it could be worse, 




they could have wanted you to go with them:help::eek2:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I took my buddies 450G to the deere dealer yesterday so they can fix the trans problem ***GULP*** I hope they dont beat him up on the price. The I fixed the "growl" in the front end of his 5310 deere tractor. Which turned out to be the plastic guard over the front drive shaft.
> 
> 
> I am totally stuck on what to do about this niagra falls bit.... 80 miles from home with a landowner that wants me to jump through hoops like a dolphin at a seaworld show. So I am checking in with another "forester" friend to kick up some stuff I hope and Im going to back to another LO I talked to in spring. I figure what the heck. Whats the worst he can say.. besides to go :censored: myself.
> 
> Then I can decide what to do about the fussy people in Niagra Falls...
> 
> 
> I feel like that stone dude.. thinking... just a much fatter and less buff version ...



well just keep them people in niagra talking anyway, you might need the work or the referral anyway, even if it doesn't work out


----------



## treeslayer2003

logging is easy compared to all the stuff you have to do to keep logging. yup, i prolly put that on my sig if i knew how. well said Bob. i always say falling is a vacation compared to the rest of it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I took my buddies 450G to the deere dealer yesterday so they can fix the trans problem ***GULP*** I hope they dont beat him up on the price. The I fixed the "growl" in the front end of his 5310 deere tractor. Which turned out to be the plastic guard over the front drive shaft.
> 
> 
> I am totally stuck on what to do about this niagra falls bit.... 80 miles from home with a landowner that wants me to jump through hoops like a dolphin at a seaworld show. So I am checking in with another "forester" friend to kick up some stuff I hope and Im going to back to another LO I talked to in spring. I figure what the heck. Whats the worst he can say.. besides to go :censored: myself.
> 
> Then I can decide what to do about the fussy people in Niagra Falls...
> 
> 
> I feel like that stone dude.. thinking... just a much fatter and less buff version ...



yep, ya gotta work bro, but don't give up on em yet. like rob said keep um talking.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, i was the only one workin here last week to. how long is that gonna last? prolly when i get this little block done, i'll be sitting to. less it drys fast or i find sumthin on high ground. i fear ma luck gonna run out.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> logging is easy compared to all the stuff you have to do to keep logging. yup, i prolly put that on my sig if i knew how. well said Bob. i always say falling is a vacation compared to the rest of it.



falling is the gravy part & buckin is the redheaded step child 

even though it shouldn't be


----------



## twochains

You mean the Gubment job? Contract on the large unit is 80 loads...I want to get it cut in at least 4 weeks. Then I am moving up the road and cutting the punkin' patch. I think there is 400 acres on it, 90% in timber. Some of the pine will be thinned by my boss with the Hydro Ax. I don't like the "open" thinning...leaves too much for the cutter to get into troubles with. If a thinning contract is made and I have a set stumpage that is one thing, but don't leave it to me to "Thin like I would if it was mine" type of deal. I would either cut too much or not enough.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> You probably know all this already.....



Actually, pretty much none of it:biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> falling is the gravy part & buckin is the redheaded step child
> 
> even though it shouldn't be



I don't get that either. Bucking is just part of falling, for us farm boys. I guess in the show its a boys/men thing


----------



## JakeG

roberte...

I probably can't truly crunch the numbers until I see first hand how it all works and how much time and on going expenses are involved. I need to account for wear and tear on my vehicle, saws, gear, etc.#

Also, I don't need the money and it will be 100% part time. Maybe start an equipment fund to reinvest my money, save for the kiddos, etc etc. Again, I only actually work 200 days a year, so I can part time better than most 

I'll see what his expectations/needs are, how/when he pays and reports pay.. then crunch numbers the best I can and give him a call back. That should help me get a general idea of what to charge. More on that topic would be cool but I understand it's so different from outfit to outfit. Robert, thanks for your words!

Gologit...

 Well spoken. Your second to last paragraph is beyond my knowledge so, no sir, I do not know the ins & outs of all that. I have never produced nor participated in a contract in this field. Contracts are a wonderful thing, especially the kind that hold up in court.

On the financial end, I'm not aware of any number crunchers/advisors for this industry. I certainly don't know any old timers who could help me figure it out. So, looks like I'll have to test the waters by doing the easy part of logging... Working for a wage. We'll see where that takes me. If it's meant to happen, it'll happen.. If not, no sweat off my back.

Thank you

jrcat...

Now that's a heavy truck. Biggest truck I've driven was 73' but had no where near the axles you're talkin about.


Lol Jon, exactly!


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Hmmm....well...one crummy pulling my crummy until the front crummy ripped out his front end! :msp_scared:
> 
> View attachment 308792
> View attachment 308793
> View attachment 308794
> View attachment 308795
> View attachment 308796



Wish I were closer...


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> falling is the gravy part & buckin is the redheaded step child
> 
> even though it shouldn't be



actualy, any saw work is fun, compared to the paperwork and dealing with LOs, forresters, soil conservation, mills n buyers, water resources etc. workin on trucks, skidders, loaders, wow it no wonder i get tired. but saw work is fun!


----------



## treeslayer2003

so really Jake jus needs to know how fallers get paid. C'mon guys some of ya should be able to help out on this. i told ya 20 a thousand some years back, some body should have more curant figures.


----------



## JakeG

Thanks slayer, y'all have given me enough (more than enough really) to run some numbers! I'm fortunate enough to have the opportunity to even ask these questions! I appreciate it more than I can describe! I owe y'all each at least one rack of spare ribs!


----------



## twochains

Jake what year is that? I have an '85 I will take a pic of in a bit. I am fixing to have it back on the road pretty soon.


----------



## twochains

So whatcha got behind the high fence Jake???


----------



## JakeG

It's an 88, stock suspension minus 2" longer shackles, e-locker rear, 4:30's. thats about it 

That's a game fence... Not my property. Picture was from Hidden Falls Adventure Park in Marble Falls, TX. Nice place!


----------



## twochains

crickets this evening...


----------



## JakeG

I think we're all waitin' for pics of that 85 otstir:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> crickets this evening...



crickets been singin bout a week here, fall is coming.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I think we're all waitin' for pics of that 85 otstir:



crap..I forgot Jake...I will get a couple for ya 2moro.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> crickets been singin bout a week here, fall is coming.



I didn't know we had summer yet lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, you had summer in bamma lol or if ya miss it still close to 90 here during the day.


----------



## jrcat

How's it going Mike


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, you had summer in bamma lol or if ya miss it still close to 90 here during the day.



No sir I don't miss it . Only been in the 70's here


----------



## treeslayer2003

goin ok, lazy day as i waitin on parts for various projects. i am lookin forward to a high of 70.


----------



## HuskStihl

Everybody's on NM's thread. I took the kids to a movie and swimming, no falling, bucking, limbing going on at all. Hope y'all had a good day


----------



## northmanlogging

Hey Jake, for figuring the pay for falling, I try to get $15-25 and hour, plus expenses, crummy fuel, saw fuel, parts, chains, snoose if that's your thing, and a little extra for taxes, so say around 30-50 an hour (the equipment gets half). I also work for myself so my "wage" doesn't really matter

I'm a fat ass so on average I can put down 1 load a day if I plan on skidding, two if I'm just falling, thats limbing bucking and felling. loads average 4k mbf+ on crappy ground or small timber it turns into about 1/2 a load or lately 3/4 a load a day, results may vary. If your falling for 8 hours and you get 2 loads that at 8000 board feet, that would put you at 30-50 per 1k or roughly 15-25 a ton. Of coarse if you want to make more or you either charge more or work harder...

Don't take my numbers as industry standard in any way shape or form, I'm a gypo from a long line of gypo's... 

P.S. most guys don't want to say how much they make because competition is fierce and its kinda bad manners, but who am I kidding I don't have any manners:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeslayer2003

i guess i don't have manners either nm. i think its bull all this secrete crap. we all work in this industry, what the big deal bout falling rates.


----------



## northmanlogging

Loggers are by nature paranoid SOBs... That and out here everyone in logging wants to be a faller cause its so cool yo, or whatever, so the fallers tend to be more paranoid then the rest, that and being in the woods alone all day tends to warp a guys mind...


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> being in the woods alone all day tends to warp a guys mind...



you take that back


----------



## northmanlogging

madhatte said:


> you take that back



no:msp_tongue:


----------



## jrcat

Over here in hardwood land. I can get $26 to $28 a ton loaded on the trailer for hardwood poles and $25 a ton for pulp. To cut and skid saw logs/ veneer, it is from $400 to $500 a load and maybe up to $550 if it is crappy ground. I do not know much on pine markets here, other than spruce is going for $1000 to $1300 per 4000 foot load delivered and almost as much for nice clean hemlock. But that is mostly amish mills.


----------



## jrcat

northmanlogging said:


> Loggers are by nature paranoid SOBs... That and out here everyone in logging wants to be a faller cause its so cool yo, or whatever, so the fallers tend to be more paranoid then the rest, that and being in the woods alone all day tends to warp a guys mind...



Warp what mind?:dribble: we losts it ..my precious.. they stole it from us .....


----------



## JakeG

Thanks for the early laughter ... If my wife didn't have those movies I woulda never known what the heck you were talkin about

Mornin'... :coffee:


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Good post. The easiest part of logging is...logging. If you're just working for wages it's easy. If you're bidding a whole job, top to bottom, it can become real hard real fast.
> 
> All that boring, head-hurting detail..., figuring costs, figuring expenses, trying to project whether or not the rate is a money maker, is the hard stuff. But you have to know your money and you have to know it as soon into the job as you possibly can. Too many guys wait too long to figure the dollars and suddenly you're half way through the job and the last check you got is going to cover last month's expenses that the last check didn't cover and you're just gradually falling behind. LOL...been there, done that.
> 
> I'm no financial wizard, far from it in fact, but I know who to go to when I need numbers crunched. Good financial advise doesn't cost you anything, not in the long run. Find somebody you trust, pay them what they're worth, and listen to what they say.
> 
> It's not enough anymore to just be a good logger. Hard work is no real guarantee of success. That sucks but that's the way it is. You have to be sharp on finances and very few of us are...including me. The tax laws alone have reached a point where the average guy just can't wade through them himself and expect to stay out of trouble.
> 
> I'm a big fan of written contracts. Even people you know and like will sometimes have a different idea of the job than you do and expect different results. When all the screaming and yelling is done you'll find out that maybe you didn't really know them at all and you sure as hell don't like them anymore. :msp_rolleyes: A contract helps keep the screaming and yelling to a minimum and, more importantly, it keeps the lawyers out of the process.
> 
> Road building, culverts, road improvements, road removal and remediation, slash, trucking, skid trail remediation, stream siltation and erosion prevention, landing remediation, permitting, vendors, and about a thousand other little details need to spelled out and agreed on. Agreed on as in _who pays for what, and up to what point, and what to do if that point is exceeded_.
> 
> You probably know all this already but sometimes it doesn't hurt to refresh a little. Like I said, logging is easy...compared to all the stuff you have to do to _keep_ logging.



totally agree with all said there.........logging in fact all business is a numbers game in this world and I totally 100% agree with the bit bout friends ....my old man always said it like this...."There are no friends in business" and "doing business with friends can sink you quicker than anything"


----------



## twochains

Wonder who covers the bill when the Forest service decides to build "walking paths" on private property?? I got pulled out of my set this morning to go cut up about 45mins of tops from the "Hell Tract" I cut earlier this Summer. 

I went to the tract and went down the path, a crew of some sort had been weedeating the walking path. Who pays for that crap...the general public??? I'll be damned if tax money should be spent on a walking path through private property! Who do they think they are?? I believe I could beat them out of putting a path on my property! How stupid! It isn't even a pretty place to hike! Over in the National Forest there are absolutely beautiful walking and biking trails, they all lead somewhere...some of them are over 50 miles long! Why on Earth would the Forest Service think they should come on this side of the river and put trails in that we don't need nor use??? Ridiculous...no wonder I heard China actually owns 75% of our National Forests...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Wonder who covers the bill when the Forest service decides to build "walking paths" on private property?? I got pulled out of my set this morning to go cut up about 45mins of tops from the "Hell Tract" I cut earlier this Summer.
> 
> I went to the tract and went down the path, a crew of some sort had been weedeating the walking path. Who pays for that crap...the general public??? I'll be damned if tax money should be spent on a walking path through private property! Who do they think they are?? I believe I could beat them out of putting a path on my property! How stupid! It isn't even a pretty place to hike! Over in the National Forest there are absolutely beautiful walking and biking trails, they all lead somewhere...some of them are over 50 miles long! Why on Earth would the Forest Service think they should come on this side of the river and put trails in that we don't need nor use??? Ridiculous...no wonder I heard China actually owns 75% of our National Forests...



come on tc, you know the old joke

"hi, im from the government, im here to help"


----------



## twochains

Jake, I'm heading out to take some pics of my little stump jumper! I'm cleaning it out today, getting it ready to put back on the road.


----------



## twochains

Hey who is the 3rd Moderator? I know who two of them are but there is a 3rd... is it bustedup??? LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey who is the 3rd Moderator? I know who two of them are but there is a 3rd... is it bustedup??? LOL!



I highly doubt that


----------



## Trx250r180

the milling pics ever get posted ?


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> the milling pics ever get posted ?



there was a couple of milling pics, but you know how we roll in here, that was like 15 pages ago.


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> there was a couple of milling pics, but you know how we roll in here, that was like 15 pages ago.



yeah ,i know if miss a day ,or worse off a week ,can be 50 plus pages behind :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Jake, I'm heading out to take some pics of my little stump jumper! I'm cleaning it out today, getting it ready to put back on the road.









Trx250r180 said:


> the milling pics ever get posted ?



Yes sir.. Think I posted two or three on Friday


----------



## JakeG

Just so you know... I drove 40 minutes to the worksite to find no one here and no one answering their phone. Maybe he is a tweeker? I've only been here 20 minutes so its not a big deal at this point. I said I was gonna be here and I'm here. Where the heck are you?

Edit: Sometimes all you gotta do is say something like what I said above, and speak of the devil!


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> yeah ,i know if miss a day ,or worse off a week ,can be 50 plus pages behind :hmm3grin2orange:



brian,

did you give up your moderator status or just take it off your profile


----------



## twochains

Here ya go Jake. This is gonna be my crummy as soon as I fix all the wiring the rats seem to have feasted on...hopefully it's nothing major. I'm having to go ahead and gut the inside of carpet and such. Then on to the motor! Anyway it's an '85 22RE with 5 something gear ratio, Detroit lockers front and rear, cold air intake, MSD ignition, 10 total inches of lift and sitting on 37" MTR's. I will get better pics when it is more cleaned out. 

View attachment 309093


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Here ya go Jake. This is gonna be my crummy as soon as I fix all the wiring the rats seem to have feasted on...hopefully it's nothing major. I'm having to go ahead and gut the inside of carpet and such. Then on to the motor! Anyway it's an '85 22RE with 5 something gear ratio, Detroit lockers front and rear, cold air intake, MSD ignition, 10 total inches of lift and sitting on 37" MTR's. I will get better pics when it is more cleaned out.
> 
> View attachment 309093



looks like a good shine runner :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> brian,
> 
> did you give up your moderator status or just take it off your profile



never was a mod ,it was an off topic joke one day


----------



## JakeG

5.29 gears.

Sure is Purdy.. She'll get through a lot more than mine will even tho the tire size is the same. 85 was the best of both worlds. Solid axle and fuel injection!


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> never was a mod ,it was an off topic joke one day



oh ok, my bad. :eek2:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> looks like a good shine runner :hmm3grin2orange:otstir:



Notice it has no side mirrors...trust me when I say it fits through the woods just fine! :msp_wink: I will have to pm you as to why it hasn't been driven in a couple years! LOL!


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Just so you know... I drove 40 minutes to the worksite to find no one here and no one answering their phone. Maybe he is a tweeker? I've only been here 20 minutes so its not a big deal at this point. I said I was gonna be here and I'm here. Where the heck are you?
> 
> Edit: Sometimes all you gotta do is say something like what I said above, and speak of the devil!



on the way back from the mill....

or the "pharmacy" 

sorry but tweeker jokes are funny in my book


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Notice it has no side mirrors...trust me when I say it fits through the woods just fine! :msp_wink: I will have to pm you as to why it hasn't been driven in a couple years! LOL!



this ought to be good..

is sheriff Buford T. Justice involved :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> 5.29 gears.
> 
> Sure is Purdy.. She'll get through a lot more than mine will even tho the tire size is the same. 85 was the best of both worlds. Solid axle and fuel injection!



Ha...pretty...IDK! LOL! It used to be white with a huge red Warn winch sticker across the hood. I actually love that little truck..and yes, you are exactly right about the '85's! I can burn a hole in the ground doin' "dido's"! It actually gets waaay better gas mileage than my Tacoma!


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> oh ok, my bad. :eek2:



We might make him one and not tell you ...just to keep you guys on your toes. :msp_biggrin: 'Course we may not tell him either and then yell at him when he isn't doing his job.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> this ought to be good..
> 
> is sheriff Buford T. Justice involved :hmm3grin2orange:



Ha ha! Oh you already KNOW it's gonna be good! LOL! I've had alot of fun.... :msp_w00t:


----------



## Gologit

Trx250r180 said:


> yeah ,i know if miss a day ,or worse off a week ,can be 50 plus pages behind :hmm3grin2orange:



Welcome to my world. I'm supposed to read every word of every post. Riiiiight. I just kind of stroll through occasionally and take a look around. These guys are good to have here. So far. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> We might make him one and not tell you ...just to keep you guys on your toes. :msp_biggrin: 'Course we may not tell him either and then yell at him when he isn't doing his job.



I got some nice sharp calks on, right in that 2 day period btw, so im ready


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Sounds like yall had a good one today! Good tract of land, zoo w/family..
> 
> Me, I'm pooped.. I've come to terms that I cannot lift a 3"x22"x103" slab of wet oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Where's bustedup????




nice job ,looks pretty strait


----------



## treeslayer2003

well Brian, i thought ya were too. can,t find you or see if ya here. it don't matter tho, you guys are allright. dang Bob, every post. well you pretty well know all of us then. that could be good or bad :msp_razz: i really don't know how ya keep up, and if no one told ya, you are doing a great job.


----------



## twochains

Hows it going slayer! Did ya have a good productive day? I didn't really...cut for a bit, then went to the "Hell tract" and came home cleaned my stump jumper out! I think I'm gonna get some HUGE Stihl stickers and put on it...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hows it going slayer! Did ya have a good productive day? I didn't really...cut for a bit, then went to the "Hell tract" and came home cleaned my stump jumper out! I think I'm gonna get some HUGE Stihl stickers and put on it...



i want them stickers, were do ya get um?


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 309100

hey Clint, squash fritters mmmmm good! oke: i couldn't resist bro.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> i want them stickers, were do ya get um?



probably the same place they have 660s :jester:

oh and not the husky shop otstir:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hows it going slayer! Did ya have a good productive day? I didn't really...cut for a bit, then went to the "Hell tract" and came home cleaned my stump jumper out! I think I'm gonna get some HUGE Stihl stickers and put on it...



you might want to hang 2chains from the mirror :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

LOL! Thanks slayer!  LOL! I think I could handle fried squash if it was really soft. I ate some "vining okra" the other day...it was fine.

There is a place up in town that makes full truck decals...well they also will make custom stickers for back windows and whatever. I think all you have to do is take what you want them to make up and they blow it up I guess. They do boat grafics kits, dirt bikes, trucks..alll kinds of crap. I will see what they can do an pass the info on to you.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> you might want to hang 2chains from the mirror :msp_w00t:



*2 Chainz* would look awesome!

LOL! #### it I can't get BIG letters to come up....


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry bro, i'll get out the big sling shot n air mail ya some squash. really i planted an old variety this year and they have much more flaver than hybrid. okra? noo thanks but i bet any thing tastes good about now. sounds like ya getting better. it be cool to have a big sticker. Rob do they make stickers? i never saw them.


----------



## twochains

ummmm...I KNOW YOU AINT DISS"N ME "BOUT THE 660....LULLZ!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> *2 Chainz* would look awesome!
> 
> LOL! #### it I can't get BIG letters to come up....



just sayin:jester:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> sorry bro, i'll get out the big sling shot n air mail ya some squash. really i planted an old variety this year and they have much more flaver than hybrid. okra? noo thanks but i bet any thing tastes good about now. sounds like ya getting better. it be cool to have a big sticker. Rob do they make stickers? i never saw them.



Mike, they don't have to make stickers...all I have to do is show them picture of what I want...they can make anything I think


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> sorry bro, i'll get out the big sling shot n air mail ya some squash. really i planted an old variety this year and they have much more flaver than hybrid. okra? noo thanks but i bet any thing tastes good about now. sounds like ya getting better. it be cool to have a big sticker. Rob do they make stickers? i never saw them.



ive seen em but never put my paws on one


----------



## twochains

Be back in a bit... chore time


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> ummmm...I KNOW YOU AINT DISS"N ME "BOUT THE 660....LULLZ!



who me?
View attachment 309106


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang Rob, now i gotta get some coffee.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> dang Rob, now i gotta get some coffee.



one thing I can do good is instigate...

coffee mmmm


----------



## Trx250r180

500


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> who me?
> View attachment 309106



Damn! Do you wax than saw er what? LOL! sawenvyimsorryreallylol


Hey how long is that bar? Looks like 36"??


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Damn! Do you wax than saw er what? LOL! sawenvyimsorryreallylol




No , no wax


----------



## jrcat

Whats goin on boooiyyzzz ? Tis page 500. Never thought we would make it this far really.. I was thinking at first it would be the ban hammer for us all. lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> No , no wax



I could sooooo use this as ammo... But I must behave:kilt::hell_boy:


----------



## twochains

Hey there jrcat! Hows it goin? Yeh...500 pages! How happy do you think everyone is that we didn't do th:hmm3grin2orange:is to the "Falling Pics" thread??? 


I saw potential for jokes there to but Rob is alot meaner and more stealthy than me...LOL! I don't want the payback...


----------



## rwoods

You guys have done good. There should be some sort of an award for hitting 500 pages so quick and without ban camp. Ron


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I could sooooo use this as ammo... But I must behave:kilt::hell_boy:



Plan it out and wax eloquently


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> You guys have done good. There should be some sort of an award for hitting 500 pages so quick and without ban camp. Ron



Hello there Sir...haven't heard from ya for a while. I was hoping you would stop in sometime! Hope all is well!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Hey there jrcat! Hows it goin? Yeh...500 pages! How happy do you think everyone is that we didn't do th:hmm3grin2orange:is to the "Falling Pics" thread???
> 
> 
> I saw potential for jokes there to but Rob is alot meaner and more stealthy than me...LOL! I don't want the payback...


Yes Rob is like a mean chainsaw slinging bearded Mr. Miyagi ...wax on wax off 


rwoods said:


> You guys have done good. There should be some sort of an award for hitting 500 pages so quick and without ban camp. Ron



Its amazing aint it? lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey there jrcat! Hows it goin? Yeh...500 pages! How happy do you think everyone is that we didn't do th:hmm3grin2orange:is to the "Falling Pics" thread???
> 
> 
> I saw potential for jokes there to but Rob is alot meaner and more stealthy than me...LOL! I don't want the payback...




Dam yall are on to me , but I think tor giving me way to much credit


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> You guys have done good. There should be some sort of an award for hitting 500 pages so quick and without ban camp. Ron



Hey , gologit said early on to play nice and I think for the most part we have.
Once you wade thru some of the bs , there is some decent info.


Now back to the regularly scheduled nonsense


----------



## twochains

rwoods- Sir you would freak out on the unit I started cutting the other day! Chest high underbrush, all timber is on the ground due to torndo, and to top it off...it's in rattle snake country! I hope to get some good pics soon as it dries up some...standin water all around the stumps. I posted some pic of the unit the other day on here but I figure they are several pages back.


----------



## HuskStihl

This thread is pretty fun. I have a lot at respect for a few of you (J/K!). The funny thing is this thread has turned us kids into MVP's. When I post on other threads, even with the pink warning, I get way more respect than I deserve. I need to remember even though I hang out with y'all, and own saws, I am no logger


----------



## rwoods

All is well with me. I just can't keep up with your pace. And I regained enough of my sanity hanging around to venture back into the chainsaw forum. Wish I had more to contribute here but most of you put more trees on the ground in a week than I have in the last twenty years and cut more wood in a week than I do in a year. My hats off to you. Ron


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> This thread is pretty fun. I have a lot at respect for a few of you (J/K!). The funny thing is this thread has turned is kids into MVP's. When I post on other threads, even with the pink warning, I get way more respect than I deserve. I need to remember even though I hang out with y'all, and own saws, I am no logger



:msp_thumbsup::chainsawguy::matrix::beer::doctor:


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> All is well with me. I just can't keep up with your pace. And I regained enough of my sanity hanging around to venture back into the chainsaw forum. Wish I had more to contribute here but most of you put more trees on the ground in a week than I have in the last twenty years and cut more wood in a week than I do in a year. My hats off to you. Ron



Come on by after the last 50 cc saw thread makes you throw up


----------



## rwoods

Clint, I answered my dad "Sir" and was taught to address every other adult male the same so I won't fuss at you for doing the same - but it isn't necessary. 

I haven't read the preceding 250 pages so I don't know what you guys have been talking about lately so forgive me if I bring up something previously discussed but I have watched every episode of _Naked and Afraid_ and have learned two things - if I have to go I'm picking the girl over the guy and there ain't no way I am going to the swamps of Louisiana - cottonmouths everywhere! 

Pizza calls, bye

Ron


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> This thread is pretty fun. I have a lot at respect for a few of you (J/K!). The funny thing is this thread has turned is kids into MVP's. When I post on other threads, even with the pink warning, I get way more respect than I deserve. I need to remember even though I hang out with y'all, and own saws, I am no logger




Damnit Husk!!! If you don't quit belittling yerself! LOL! Damn...I thought I was bad on myself! You are a FRICKEN DOCTOR that has bad ass saws and knows how to use them! How awesome is that?? I don't think anyone would trade your salary with a logger's yearly wages.


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> Clint, I answered my dad "Sir" and was taught to address every other adult male the same so I won't fuss at you for doing the same - but it isn't necessary.
> 
> I haven't read the preceding 250 pages so I don't know what you guys have been talking about lately so forgive me if I bring up something previously discussed but I have watched every episode of _Naked and Afraid_ and have learned two things - if I have to go I'm picking the girl over the guy and there ain't no way I am going to the swamps of Louisiana - cottonmouths everywhere!
> 
> Pizza calls, bye
> 
> Ron



I have been watching that also! LOL! I would have fell over laughing at that lady in Africa "fishing" in that mud hole! The only one I didn't see was the Louisiana one...I think that had the best looking girl on there too! The red head would have been easy to get used to though! :msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Damn! Do you wax than saw er what? LOL! sawenvyimsorryreallylol
> 
> 
> *Hey how long is that bar? Looks like 36"??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> that bar is 33", 111 dl. a sthil "36" is really 34", 114 dl not much difference.
> 
> how long is yours?? ouch:jester:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Damnit Husk!!! If you don't quit belittling yerself! LOL! Damn...I thought I was bad on myself! You are a FRICKEN DOCTOR that has bad ass saws and knows how to use them! How awesome is that?? *I don't think anyone would trade your salary with a logger's yearly wages.*




money aint everything :taped:


it helps.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Damnit Husk!!! If you don't quit belittling yerself! LOL! Damn...I thought I was bad on myself! You are a FRICKEN DOCTOR that has bad ass saws and knows how to use them! How awesome is that?? I don't think anyone would trade your salary with a logger's yearly wages.



Oh, I wasn't belittling myself. I know a whole bunch about some things, and am very good at some other things, but I know nothing about saws compared to Mastermind. I know nothing about falling compared to Bob or Randy. I know nothing about machinery compared to Cat. I know nothing about home building compared to Rob. I know nothing about kilts compared to Busted (and falling and logging!). I know nothing about milling and production compared to Clint. I know nothing about hair care compared to Big Mike (just kidding, I have supreme respect for TS, his values and work ethic). I have forgotten a few, but the take home is just because you know some stuff doesn't mean you know #### about #### about other stuff. BTW, I supremely respect fallers/loggers, but I don't want to be one


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> twochains said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Do you wax than saw er what? LOL! sawenvyimsorryreallylol
> 
> 
> *Hey how long is that bar? Looks like 36"??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> that bar is 33", 111 dl. a sthil "36" is really 34", 114 dl not much difference.
> 
> how long is yours?? ouch:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42" 135dl peewee
Click to expand...


----------



## rwoods

roberte said:


> Come on by after the last 50 cc saw thread makes you throw up



I don't read those or the oil threads or the oiler threads or ... well just about all of the other threads. I do read the MAC thread and I check out any "how do you fall this" threads even though it hurts. 

Speaking of oilers, there was a tread not too long ago where they were discussing gas (mix) and bar oil consumption. Many were posting that they used equal or more gallons of bar oil as they did gas.  Maybe lack of bar oil is why I cut so slow.



twochains said:


> I have been watching that also! LOL! I would have fell over laughing at that lady in Africa "fishing" in that mud hole! The only one I didn't see was the Louisiana one...I think that had the best looking girl on there too! The red head would have been easy to get used to though! :msp_w00t:



It worked but I hope she didn't catch anything else. My favorite was the Aussie girl in the LA swamp. She had her head on straight and kept the guy on task better than any (he was killing water moccasins right and left). My next choice would be between the little gal who could weave and the gal paired up with the wimp in Panama. All three were easy on the eyes and smart. I probably wouldn't make it 21 days but I wonder how many of the participants would last another week as it appears that they all just basically starve for three weeks.

Ron


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42" 135dl peewee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch, another shot across the bow opcorn:
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> I don't read those or the oil threads or the oiler threads or ... well just about all of the other threads. I do read the MAC thread and I check out any "how do you fall this" threads even though it hurts.
> 
> Speaking of oilers, there was a tread not too long ago where they were discussing gas (mix) and bar oil consumption. Many were posting that they used equal or more gallons of bar oil as they did gas.  Maybe lack of bar oil is why I cut so slow.
> 
> 
> 
> It worked but I hope she didn't catch anything else. My favorite was the Aussie girl in the LA swamp. She had her head on straight and kept the guy on task better than any (he was killing water moccasins right and left). My next choice would be between the little gal who could weave and the gal paired up with the wimp in Panama. All three were easy on the eyes and smart. I probably wouldn't make it 21 days but I wonder how many of the participants would last another week as it appears that they all just basically starve for three weeks.
> 
> Ron



for what it worth, im a mac guy, still have 2 SP 81s.


----------



## rwoods

Those are great saws in my book. My weekend work saw lineup is pretty simple: Stihl 036 Pro and 362s, later model 82cc MACs and MAC 125Cs. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

Ron, i go over to the dark side. some of them guys are alright n some ain't. i can talk to any one till i can't. i told ya before ya welcome here any time. Jon, you are to kind. but keep layin it on:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## JakeG

Damn, took me an hour to catch up between all the poopy diapers! Said it before, but 40 replies per page really helps out! Think we're on page 188-190..?

I ended up working for a couple of hours and getting two of his small loads on the ground. So in some of yalls terms, 2 thousands (is that standardized lingo/measurements?). The mill up there takes 16'6" pine over 14" for $36-40. Anyway, if it works out it should be a cool deal. Bossman was more than happy with production and technique.. Surprised really. Next tract is lined up, mostly hardwoods which go for 50-65 a ton.

Anyway... This thread may have been intended for messin' around, and it really does have a lot of good stuff. It's helped me in many ways! Thanks for that


----------



## treeslayer2003

thousand=1 thousand board feet. here it also 12000lb yellow pine or 14000lb hard wood saw. grade hardwood is measured in scale, doyle rule is used here. your speaking like every thing is bought by the ton, i readin ya right?


----------



## JakeG

Slayer, that's how I understand it thus far (though it seems kind of weird)... I'll know for sure soon enough!


----------



## northmanlogging

I find it odd that the east coast mills pay on weight, its one thing to pay by weight for pulp logs, but from the sounds of it they paying that way for saw logs. When was the last time anybody bought a 2x4 by weight?


----------



## JakeG

I hear ya NM..

From what I understand about this area, they grade & measure/weigh it, then pay accordingly. They buy saw logs down to 8" tops (kind of surprised me), but again, pay more/differently for 10", 12" & 14".


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I find it odd that the east coast mills pay on weight, its one thing to pay by weight for pulp logs, but from the sounds of it they paying that way for saw logs. When was the last time anybody bought a 2x4 by weight?



they do it cuz they can, lack of compitetion. grade n export logs are measured because other partys are bidding on them. kinda sucs, tree wieght fluctuates.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> I hear ya NM..
> 
> From what I understand about this area, they grade & measure/weigh it, then pay accordingly. They buy saw logs down to 8" tops (kind of surprised me), but again, pay more/differently for 10", 12" & 14".



see the price breaks on pine here go by average board feet per tree.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!!


----------



## madhatte

Somewhere there's a different pic of a different saw losing its oil cap. I got some weird-ass luck, I tell you.


----------



## twochains

madhatte said:


> Somewhere there's a different pic of a different saw losing its oil cap. I got some weird-ass luck, I tell you.



Aren't you glad someone had a camera! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


>



What year is that Randy? I'm guessing late 70's??


----------



## twochains

Dammit...I don't know what today holds for me...J'm either gonna have to hustle some work or move to yet another tract of ground and cut. I won't know till 7. Looks like rain but supposed to be only 30% chance..dark out


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> who me?
> View attachment 309106



There's RandyMac with the side burns of knowledge.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Dammit...I don't know what today holds for me...J'm either gonna have to hustle some work or move to yet another tract of ground and cut. I won't know till 7. Looks like rain but supposed to be only 30% chance..dark out



That stinks bud.. How many tracts are you working on/finishing up/starting on?


----------



## twochains

Finishing the 300 still, and started (2) storm damaged units a few days ago, might be headed out of town today a little ways to start a 4th tract. The "b" crew is on one tract and hasn't worked in nearly 2 weeks. I have them surrounded with the FS storm damaged tracts, then I'm coming after their timber...


----------



## twochains

I'm headed to the big storm damage unit. You fellas have a good day, hollar at ya this evening sometime.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> I'm headed to the big storm damage unit. You fellas have a good day, hollar at ya this evening sometime.



Yes sir... You do the same.

Coffee time is over, time for work.. then fun work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> What year is that Randy? I'm guessing late 70's??



1986
Was a hazard tree removal contract on USFS recreational cabin area. It was one of my last projects. I did quite a few small contracts with the Feds.
The timber sales guy was a drinking buddy, he saved out the small stuff for me. Gill also checked on me every day when I was on a regret fueled binge.


----------



## RandyMac

*From the Dead of Night*

I was sitting in late afternoon November sun, dragging a file though 404 chain, looking at fresh snow only a few miles away. We were cleaning up the mess we made on the slopes above Calpine, CA, we had a maybe two days work left. Which was good, I was getting tired of the cold. The cabin I was living in was at 6200 feet, after the first of November, it had snowed lightly three times, nothing major, a reminder to hit it harder. I figured that I had malingered long enough, there was only a couple hours of light left and I guessed that running another tank through the Super would leave enough time to get back before dark. So I gnawed away at Cedar tops, Sugar Pine limbs and busted up Pissfirs.
We knocked off and headed to the store at Sattley for the usual beer break. I almost accepted an offer of dinner from Jeff, he had a nice older home in Loyalton, but he had kids, lots of them, hard on my nerves they were. I drove up and over Yuba Pass, got to the cabin just as it got dark. I was whipped, so I just tossed a tarp over the saws and stuff. Sometime during the night, it snowed and not just a little, there must have been 8 inches and no sign of letting up. Crap! I jumped into the truck, headed off for Sierra City to call Jeff. Jeff says no more work, the storm was going to last for a few days and that was it for us. While I expressed regret, I was relieved, the cold was doing me bad, creeping into the plate in my leg, making me me limp around. Jeff told me to sit it out and drop by after the road was cleared.
I hung out at the Pissfir station, drank their weak, tepid coffee, went through the timber bids looking for next year's prospects. The old forester was telling stories of the old days, how in the spring they would horseback into the mining claims to pull out the frozen miners. The old guy could talk, I think he missed his calling, should have been a sports writter. Everytime I pulled a bid out, he would either shake his head slightly or wink, I soon had a short pile of wink approved bids. Gill brought me another cup of coffee, it wasn't coffee, although it was the same color and temperature, it was of a different temperment. It took two more cups to finish the applications and write checks to cover the bids. Gill leafed through my pile, put half of them in a blue folder, the rest went into a red one, they all went into a drawer, business concluded.
I get outside to find six inches of fresh frozen #### on the truck, with over a foot on the ground, ####. I had enough, time to pack up and go home. Home at the time was Reno, just over an hour's drive. Hwy 89 to Truckee is not a choice, I headed across the great Sierra Valley to catch 395 at Hallelujah Junction. The valley is a caldera, worn and deceptive, but underneath, still hot, columns of steam fought the falling snow. The snow was thick and steady, not a big deal yet, it hadn't had time to freeze and make ruts, traffic was nonexsistant.
I get home, I knew I was in trouble before Lora opened her mouth, I think it was warmer outside. Jeeze, you get caught once and you will never out live it. ####, 45 minutes later I was back in the truck on the way back to Yuba. 
The snow was close to bumper height, I rescued my gear, debated whether to move the truck down the hill, nah it could wait. Right. The cabin was cold, I felt like a stoker on a steamship feeding that cheapass Red Fir into the fireplace and the stove. About the time I could take my coat off, old Carl from up the hill came stomping in to save my frozen ass like a St Bernard. The old guy was an able conspirator and Gill's drinking buddy, between the two of them, they could have ginned up a bid for Giganteums. After a stiff belt, Carl says his wife got a call from Lora's mother, he expressed his regrets and added that if he was 20 years younger, he would have done the same thing. About dark Carl took off, leaving the bottle, I had it for dinner. As a matter of fact, for the next few days, I had many twist off meals, until I ran out. ####! 
I hadn't been outside in days, the windows were shuttered, when I opened the door, the ####ing snow was hip deep. ####! My truck was an irregular mound among other hills of snow, I just stood and stared, it was still snowing. I grabbed a shovel and a broom, after I cleared to cab off, I realized the futility of clearing a path, however, I was past caring. I fired the Chevy up, I tried to remember if the hubs were locked, a trial run at backing up showed they were. With a moments consideration, I selected third gear, locked the four barrel open, popped the clutch, the world dissappeared in a cloud of white. Nope, it wasn't vaporized clutch lining, the truck lurched forward with suprising speed, cutting through the drifts like a PT boat. I didn't dare let up, I drove by memory and nearly missed the turn, but not the big Cedar at the turn, it worked out, by clipping the tree the truck hopped and skipped around the turn. Hwy 49 was in sight, sort of, the county plow had been through, made a mess, with the tach reading 2800 I hit the small mountain left at the bottom, very hard. There were some crunchy noises, nothing quit working, so I kept the throttle pinned to the floor and made it to the paved road. I didn't stop to assess, my blood was up, it could wait.

After crashing through the Great Wall of Plowed Snow, I managed to crank the truck onto Hwy 49 and headed downhill to Bassetts Station. I got about a mile when the temp gauge started to swing to the red, I had another couple miles left so I slowed down, it didn't help, by the time I parked at the store, the needle was pushing the peg. I took a look at the front of the Chevy, the grill had been pushed in, it stayed out of the radiator because snow had packed in front of it. The bumper had bent down, pushing the ends up, giving the truck an evil grin, the extra lights were gone, marked only by loose wires, one running light lived on. I stared at it for a few minutes, then remembered why I was there, thankfully the store was open. The old guy running the store was on the porch, he took one look at me and the Chevy, give me a line that was supposed to pass for wit, along the lines of who looked worse. I didn't give that much thought until I caught a glimse of myself in a Coors mirror, eh, three day old roadkill looked better. Topping that was the fact that it wasn't Wednesday, it was Friday afternoon. I filled a basket with something that seemed like food, his last five bottles of Beam, two cases of beer and as an afterthought, two gallons of cheap red wine. With one eyebrow higher than the other, the old feller rang it up, got overly cheerfull with the chitchat, he was one "boy howdy" away from a grisly death. I loaded up, popped the hood, it looked ok, the grill got tossed in the back, I dug what snow hadn't melted off the radiator and let it the engine idle, it stayed cool. I cruised into Sierra City to check the mail, there was a big, fat envelope with a return address from a lawyer, I scrawled "return to sender, deceased" put a wet boot print on it, tossed in in the slot. I sat in the truck for awhile, chainsmoking, trying to have a thought, didn't happen. 
Back up the hill we went, when I turned off 49, the plow mountain was reduced, someone had done a rough plowing of the road. Gill's Dodge was parked at the crossroads, he and Carl were bs'ing, I waved on the way by, I was hoping to avoid anymore old guy chitchat, no such luck. The Federal puke green panzerwagon followed me, then the old bastards had the brass to laugh at me. Ferchristsake, they laughed even harder when I invited them in for a drink. For an hour, I was regaled with their stories of indescretions, week long drunks and the appearent capacity for men to really screw up. Did they tell me to ease up, lay off the alcohol? No, they advised me to finish it off. I did my best. I did get a daily visit from one or the other, just to make sure I didn't fall off the porch and end up face down in the snow. I did have an unexpected visitor, my soon to be Xed brother-in-law showed up. He was ok, after chewing me out, then telling me that I might have been forgiven, if it hadn't been her cousin, (what is it with redheads?) we tied one on. There we were at midnight, shooting empties off the porch rails with a heavy revolver.
I kept at it for 11 days, I think. It was just done, I woke up clear as Tahoe used to be, cleaned up the cabin, packed my ####, headed West.


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> I was sitting in late afternoon November sun, dragging a file though 404 chain, looking at fresh snow only a few miles away. We were cleaning up the mess we made on the slopes above Calpine, CA, we had a maybe two days work left. Which was good, I was getting tired of the cold. The cabin I was living in was at 6200 feet, after the first of November, it had snowed lightly three times, nothing major, a reminder to hit it harder. I figured that I had malingered long enough, there was only a couple hours of light left and I guessed that running another tank through the Super would leave enough time to get back before dark. So I gnawed away at Cedar tops, Sugar Pine limbs and busted up Pissfirs.
> We knocked off and headed to the store at Sattley for the usual beer break. I almost accepted an offer of dinner from Jeff, he had a nice older home in Loyalton, but he had kids, lots of them, hard on my nerves they were. I drove up and over Yuba Pass, got to the cabin just as it got dark. I was whipped, so I just tossed a tarp over the saws and stuff. Sometime during the night, it snowed and not just a little, there must have been 8 inches and no sign of letting up. Crap! I jumped into the truck, headed off for Sierra City to call Jeff. Jeff says no more work, the storm was going to last for a few days and that was it for us. While I expressed regret, I was relieved, the cold was doing me bad, creeping into the plate in my leg, making me me limp around. Jeff told me to sit it out and drop by after the road was cleared.
> I hung out at the Pissfir station, drank their weak, tepid coffee, went through the timber bids looking for next year's prospects. The old forester was telling stories of the old days, how in the spring they would horseback into the mining claims to pull out the frozen miners. The old guy could talk, I think he missed his calling, should have been a sports writter. Everytime I pulled a bid out, he would either shake his head slightly or wink, I soon had a short pile of wink approved bids. Gill brought me another cup of coffee, it wasn't coffee, although it was the same color and temperature, it was of a different temperment. It took two more cups to finish the applications and write checks to cover the bids. Gill leafed through my pile, put half of them in a blue folder, the rest went into a red one, they all went into a drawer, business concluded.
> I get outside to find six inches of fresh frozen #### on the truck, with over a foot on the ground, ####. I had enough, time to pack up and go home. Home at the time was Reno, just over an hour's drive. Hwy 89 to Truckee is not a choice, I headed across the great Sierra Valley to catch 395 at Hallelujah Junction. The valley is a caldera, worn and deceptive, but underneath, still hot, columns of steam fought the falling snow. The snow was thick and steady, not a big deal yet, it hadn't had time to freeze and make ruts, traffic was nonexsistant.
> I get home, I knew I was in trouble before Lora opened her mouth, I think it was warmer outside. Jeeze, you get caught once and you will never out live it. ####, 45 minutes later I was back in the truck on the way back to Yuba.
> The snow was close to bumper height, I rescued my gear, debated whether to move the truck down the hill, nah it could wait. Right. The cabin was cold, I felt like a stoker on a steamship feeding that cheapass Red Fir into the fireplace and the stove. About the time I could take my coat off, old Carl from up the hill came stomping in to save my frozen ass like a St Bernard. The old guy was an able conspirator and Gill's drinking buddy, between the two of them, they could have ginned up a bid for Giganteums. After a stiff belt, Carl says his wife got a call from Lora's mother, he expressed his regrets and added that if he was 20 years younger, he would have done the same thing. About dark Carl took off, leaving the bottle, I had it for dinner. As a matter of fact, for the next few days, I had many twist off meals, until I ran out. ####!
> I hadn't been outside in days, the windows were shuttered, when I opened the door, the ####ing snow was hip deep. ####! My truck was an irregular mound among other hills of snow, I just stood and stared, it was still snowing. I grabbed a shovel and a broom, after I cleared to cab off, I realized the futility of clearing a path, however, I was past caring. I fired the Chevy up, I tried to remember if the hubs were locked, a trial run at backing up showed they were. With a moments consideration, I selected third gear, locked the four barrel open, popped the clutch, the world dissappeared in a cloud of white. Nope, it wasn't vaporized clutch lining, the truck lurched forward with suprising speed, cutting through the drifts like a PT boat. I didn't dare let up, I drove by memory and nearly missed the turn, but not the big Cedar at the turn, it worked out, by clipping the tree the truck hopped and skipped around the turn. Hwy 49 was in sight, sort of, the county plow had been through, made a mess, with the tach reading 2800 I hit the small mountain left at the bottom, very hard. There were some crunchy noises, nothing quit working, so I kept the throttle pinned to the floor and made it to the paved road. I didn't stop to assess, my blood was up, it could wait.
> 
> After crashing through the Great Wall of Plowed Snow, I managed to crank the truck onto Hwy 49 and headed downhill to Bassetts Station. I got about a mile when the temp gauge started to swing to the red, I had another couple miles left so I slowed down, it didn't help, by the time I parked at the store, the needle was pushing the peg. I took a look at the front of the Chevy, the grill had been pushed in, it stayed out of the radiator because snow had packed in front of it. The bumper had bent down, pushing the ends up, giving the truck an evil grin, the extra lights were gone, marked only by loose wires, one running light lived on. I stared at it for a few minutes, then remembered why I was there, thankfully the store was open. The old guy running the store was on the porch, he took one look at me and the Chevy, give me a line that was supposed to pass for wit, along the lines of who looked worse. I didn't give that much thought until I caught a glimse of myself in a Coors mirror, eh, three day old roadkill looked better. Topping that was the fact that it wasn't Wednesday, it was Friday afternoon. I filled a basket with something that seemed like food, his last five bottles of Beam, two cases of beer and as an afterthought, two gallons of cheap red wine. With one eyebrow higher than the other, the old feller rang it up, got overly cheerfull with the chitchat, he was one "boy howdy" away from a grisly death. I loaded up, popped the hood, it looked ok, the grill got tossed in the back, I dug what snow hadn't melted off the radiator and let it the engine idle, it stayed cool. I cruised into Sierra City to check the mail, there was a big, fat envelope with a return address from a lawyer, I scrawled "return to sender, deceased" put a wet boot print on it, tossed in in the slot. I sat in the truck for awhile, chainsmoking, trying to have a thought, didn't happen.
> Back up the hill we went, when I turned off 49, the plow mountain was reduced, someone had done a rough plowing of the road. Gill's Dodge was parked at the crossroads, he and Carl were bs'ing, I waved on the way by, I was hoping to avoid anymore old guy chitchat, no such luck. The Federal puke green panzerwagon followed me, then the old bastards had the brass to laugh at me. Ferchristsake, they laughed even harder when I invited them in for a drink. For an hour, I was regaled with their stories of indescretions, week long drunks and the appearent capacity for men to really screw up. Did they tell me to ease up, lay off the alcohol? No, they advised me to finish it off. I did my best. I did get a daily visit from one or the other, just to make sure I didn't fall off the porch and end up face down in the snow. I did have an unexpected visitor, my soon to be Xed brother-in-law showed up. He was ok, after chewing me out, then telling me that I might have been forgiven, if it hadn't been her cousin, (what is it with redheads?) we tied one on. There we were at midnight, shooting empties off the porch rails with a heavy revolver.
> I kept at it for 11 days, I think. It was just done, I woke up clear as Tahoe used to be, cleaned up the cabin, packed my ####, headed West.



Wow, good stuff right there. 
The best part for me is the locations you describe, I still have a place in Portola, so as im reading I can see all of it.


----------



## madhatte

twochains said:


> Aren't you glad someone had a camera! :msp_w00t:



It was the SAME someone both times!


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> It was the SAME someone both times!



cameras should be registered and controlled, we have all been victims of indiscriminate camera useage.


----------



## bustedup

Ragnal kinsman of mine thee are a legend sir and when you do get round to publishing your book (which you really really need to all your knowledge and stories need preserving and passing on) I would be honored to purchase a copy.



May the best you have ever seen be the worst you will ever see.May the mouse never leave your grain store with a tear drop in its eye. May you always stay hale and hearty until you are old enough to die. May you still be as happy as I always wish you to be. (That a old scots verse that as far as I know is unattributed......prob from round Burns time and originally would have been in scots (the doric) 


Slainte maith, h-uile latha, na chi 'snach fhaic!


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, dam Randy ya got me hooked now. I know ya gonna sell books here first right :msp_thumbup: any way it a really good read man. I can't wait for more.


----------



## roberte

evening sirs :jester:opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

hey there folks


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> hey there folks



Evening Busted. I appreciate y'all helping me out a little as I was making a fool of myself in NM's thread. Just finishing a busy day at the day job and heading home to take care of some babies. Been stirring up trouble on the chainsaw forum as well, but those are my peeps! I'll try to catch up to y'all tonight. How bout RandyMac's short story?! I'm hoping it's part of his memoirs, should be quite a read


----------



## twochains

Damn Randy... I don't know why...well I do actually, but I sure wasn't prepared to have my eyes well up today...

Much appreciation for you posting that! And Yes, I too would like to purchase a copy of your book. Thanks Randy for posting!


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Evening Busted. I appreciate y'all helping me out a little as I was making a fool of myself in NM's thread. Just finishing a busy day at the day job and heading home to take care of some babies. Been stirring up trouble on the chainsaw forum as well, but those are my peeps! I'll try to catch up to y'all tonight. How bout RandyMac's short story?! I'm hoping it's part of his memoirs, should be quite a read



e gad, the chainsaw forum, I was just there. 

can I run .058 in a .063 bar  

yeah sure, give them chaps a workout. wat a mor oh nevermind


----------



## HuskStihl

*It was a dark and stormy night....*

I was in the garage after the kids had gone to bed and my wife was finished verbally abusing me. I was trying over and over to wind the busted recoil spring on my 385xp while cursing adolescent shop teachers. Just as I was nearly finished I heard a crash from my twins room above me, and reluctantly let the spring sproing in order to check on my progeny. As I was climbing the stairs and nearing their room, I heard the chilling words all fathers dread...."DADDY! COME WIPE MY BOTTOM!"


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Evening Busted. I appreciate y'all helping me out a little as I was making a fool of myself in NM's thread. Just finishing a busy day at the day job and heading home to take care of some babies. Been stirring up trouble on the chainsaw forum as well, but those are my peeps! I'll try to catch up to y'all tonight. How bout RandyMac's short story?! I'm hoping it's part of his memoirs, should be quite a read



Husk all we were doing was gently trying to tell ya ..........ya don't save a saw if it gonna cost ya yer life .....and ya don't leave a stick hanging or unstable ........neither is good form or practice esp the getting squished bit lol..................I think ya been in the chainsaw forum to much lol...........i swear I think some of those dudes sleep with their saws lol.......Saws are cool but they tools my friend not to be confused with human beings .....although sometimes I grant ya talking to a saw might get ya a better answer lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> e gad, the chainsaw forum, I was just there.
> 
> can I run .058 in a .063 bar
> 
> yeah sure, give them chaps a workout. wat a mor oh nevermind



I'm telling ya I'm sure they do sleep with their saws etc lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm telling ya I'm sure they do sleep with their saws etc lol



I'm sure it was a legit ? But really, like can I put gas in a diesel motor :taped:


----------



## Trx250r180

Evening gents ,looks like nothing to moderate here tonight ,go on as you were .............


----------



## twochains

whew....damn...


Ok, well I have some pics from today...I had a hog blow through my set...never saw it, looks like about a 200#er. Headed right into the bush where I was cutting.

View attachment 309254
View attachment 309255
View attachment 309256
View attachment 309257
View attachment 309258


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I'm sure it was a legit ? But really, like can I put gas in a diesel motor :taped:



Well lol...............consult the manual lol..........juss so ya do it in a proper and efficient manner ......remember no spills etc lol.......not that I do .....it to expensive here to spill gas lol


----------



## RandyMac

twochains said:


> Damn Randy... I don't know why...well I do actually, but I sure wasn't prepared to have my eyes well up today...
> 
> Much appreciation for you posting that! And Yes, I too would like to purchase a copy of your book. Thanks Randy for posting!



There is a thread full of nonsense somewhere.
I'll find another "spider byte"


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> Evening gents ,looks like nothing to moderate here tonight ,go on as you were .............



Oh brother..

Is he messing with us or not :eek2:


----------



## RandyMac

*in the begining*

Old Growth, brings to most minds, parks or groves, treasured remnants of what was. Dark, peaceful, a place to reflect on one's place in the World.
Now, welcome to my Old Growth World. My past is littered with stumps and shattered debris, evidence of my passage is marked by a swath of devastation. OG logging was by nature a destructive process, slowp caught some of that, actually well enough to wake up my spiders. I tend to avoid the subject, that is, my own thoughts on what my falling of OG timber means to me now. I tend to consider much of what I did, to be a series of violent acts. Now, I ain't goin' hippie here, nope. Just reflecting on my motives, God help me, I loved it, the more noise and stuff flyin' in the air, the harder I pushed it. To walk up to a huge, silent being, with intent to tear into it's flesh with a ravening machine, a machine that has a mindless hunger, that gnaws with endless teeth, all the while gleefully howling it's bloodlust, I was all too often one with that beast. That is why I ran McCullochs, most other makes were too tame, McCullochs dared you to master them, a half hearted attempt to do so, gave them the chance to whip your ass.
I don't think even film can capture how it was, I won't do it the justice it deserves. The level of destruction has to be seen first hand, better yet, watch it happen, even better is making it happen. I have seen a dozen or so, very tall trees come apart on the way down down, we aren't talkin' tops, limbs, that was an everyday thing, these kinda folded in half, scattering crap everywhere. Oh yeah. Another noisy event was dropping a big tree into other big trees, best to be avoided, it happened on a fairly regular basis. Pitching a big tree down a steep slope was always made a good mess. Before you greenies, if you read this, get all bent (well, further bent) there was often no alternative. It was what it was, you dumped it's ass on the ground the best way you could, the balance between saving every inch and the pressure to produce, plus the gawd-dammed trees were contrary and fought your best efforts. We did leave some, there was no point in trying, they would be a total loss. I got in on the last of the old style bustass logging, I worked with men who had been at it from the begining of that era, I saw and did things that few others have. Does that make me better than anyone else, no, it makes me a worn out relic. I am rusting away like an old left behind arch. Those days are past and for many good reasons, mostly because sobs like me cut without much thought to what we were leaving behind.
Do I regret any of it, yes. There are several trees that come to mind, they might still be standing and they were left where they were laid. It rarely occured to me, at those times, that maybe I shoulda walked away, left them standing. In those days, I would have walked into Hell to fall timber. I remember looking back at what was left, a sea of broken wood, hulking stumps, the only dirt showing were skidroads. I felt satisfaction, I would never have to go back there, and there was more Old Growth just ahead. 
The Dead of Night, that is when stuff catches up with me and flows out my slow, worn fingers. Sitting in the near dark, chewing asprin, chain smoking, swatting spiders and doing a poor job at putting thoughts into words.


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> Old Growth, brings to most minds, parks or groves, treasured remnants of what was. Dark, peaceful, a place to reflect on one's place in the World.
> Now, welcome to my Old Growth World. My past is littered with stumps and shattered debris, evidence of my passage is marked by a swath of devastation. OG logging was by nature a destructive process, slowp caught some of that, actually well enough to wake up my spiders. I tend to avoid the subject, that is, my own thoughts on what my falling of OG timber means to me now. I tend to consider much of what I did, to be a series of violent acts. Now, I ain't goin' hippie here, nope. Just reflecting on my motives, God help me, I loved it, the more noise and stuff flyin' in the air, the harder I pushed it. To walk up to a huge, silent being, with intent to tear into it's flesh with a ravening machine, a machine that has a mindless hunger, that gnaws with endless teeth, all the while gleefully howling it's bloodlust, I was all too often one with that beast. That is why I ran McCullochs, most other makes were too tame, McCullochs dared you to master them, a half hearted attempt to do so, gave them the chance to whip your ass.
> I don't think even film can capture how it was, I won't do it the justice it deserves. The level of destruction has to be seen first hand, better yet, watch it happen, even better is making it happen. I have seen a dozen or so, very tall trees come apart on the way down down, we aren't talkin' tops, limbs, that was an everyday thing, these kinda folded in half, scattering crap everywhere. Oh yeah. Another noisy event was dropping a big tree into other big trees, best to be avoided, it happened on a fairly regular basis. Pitching a big tree down a steep slope was always made a good mess. Before you greenies, if you read this, get all bent (well, further bent) there was often no alternative. It was what it was, you dumped it's ass on the ground the best way you could, the balance between saving every inch and the pressure to produce, plus the gawd-dammed trees were contrary and fought your best efforts. We did leave some, there was no point in trying, they would be a total loss. I got in on the last of the old style bustass logging, I worked with men who had been at it from the begining of that era, I saw and did things that few others have. Does that make me better than anyone else, no, it makes me a worn out relic. I am rusting away like an old left behind arch. Those days are past and for many good reasons, mostly because sobs like me cut without much thought to what we were leaving behind.
> Do I regret any of it, yes. There are several trees that come to mind, they might still be standing and they were left where they were laid. It rarely occured to me, at those times, that maybe I shoulda walked away, left them standing. In those days, I would have walked into Hell to fall timber. I remember looking back at what was left, a sea of broken wood, hulking stumps, the only dirt showing were skidroads. I felt satisfaction, I would never have to go back there, and there was more Old Growth just ahead.
> The Dead of Night, that is when stuff catches up with me and flows out my slow, worn fingers. Sitting in the near dark, chewing asprin, chain smoking, swatting spiders and doing a poor job at putting thoughts into words.



you be doing juss fine in putting thoughts into words


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> you be doing juss fine in putting thoughts into words



I second that, keep it coming Mr randymac


----------



## RandyMac

It was hot, even in the shade, probably in the mid 90s, I didn't notice, I had wandered off somewhere. The operator in me just kept working, keeping an eye on the work while I was gone. I was suddenly returned, old Ray, the Master faller had just bounced a small rock off the middle of my back. I found myself atop a 10 foot Redwood log, guiding a bellowing geardrive Homelite through a cut. I had gone into a bucking trance, it happens when I tuned out the noise in the long cuts. Ray was indicating that I needed to stop, his word was nearly God-like, I did exactly what he said to and exactly how he said to do it. The old 900 went silent, the air still rang with it's voice, nope that was Ray "Dammit son, if I knew you wanted to work through lunch, I woulda let ya" It had only been a couple weeks since he addressed me as "son" instead of "boy". Nothing stung worse after that time, than to be called "boy" again. In addition to the glorious day wage of $50, lunch was on Ray, part of the job so to speak. Ray's wife made killer lunchs. Not a word about work was spoken during lunch, not until Ray finished one of his hideous cigars, nasty black stubbies. I will forever picture him, sitting on a stump, rolling a lit cigar between his fingers. Ray, coughed, spit and stood up, it was lesson time. We walked down the length of the tree a bit, he pointed out that there was going to be "a hell of a bind" on the third cut. He lined out how to go about it, with the usual comment about the wedges (for falling only) With that, he grabbed his saw to finish the cut I was working on, I did the sawing from the top, he worked from the ground. I was pumped, the log was getting to the point where I could use my own saw, instead of a droning old Homelite. I fetched the 797, I was pretty sure the 48" bar would have the reach needed. The third cut was exactly the bastard I was told it would be, bound at the top with the added attraction of wanting to roll down the hill. Besides the obvious problem of getting the bar stuck, you do not want to slab off any wood, proper release of tension was critical.
It still makes me laugh, whenever I lit up a McCulloch, Ray would wince at the sound, even over the roar of a big Homelite geardrive.


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> Oh brother..
> 
> Is he messing with us or not :eek2:


----------



## bustedup

The dead of night and the wee small hours are always the time when the past comes to visit ......the what if's.....the why's and the how should I's .......life deals a deck to each of us and we play the hand ......maybe well may be not......time tells on that.......but the past can't be changed and it the experience and thoughts of times past and lives lived .......success and mistakes that need to be passed on so the future doesn't make those mistakes but builds on the experience and success


----------



## twochains

Well, I have one of them ther "danger" trees...you fellas feel free to chime in...this one is looking to end someones day...

The smaller pine IS NOT bowing the larger pine...the wind has damaged the tree 's structural integrity, the cracks are on the back side of the tree and they are over 4 inches deep...I'm thinking they go at least half way into the tree. The tree has lots of pressure and has the additional pressure of the smaller tree. The cracks seem low on the tree...should I do a waist high cut? Or will the weak lower section collapse. The Forester has to clear the tree to be felled so I have a day or two. I could really use some input on this. Thanks

View attachment 309260
View attachment 309262
View attachment 309264
View attachment 309266
View attachment 309268


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


>



oh jeez you going the phsye ops way lol


----------



## rwoods

Randy, as said time and again, you have a way with words and have lived a life packed with interesting and colorful stories. May your future yield many happy chapters. Ron

PS to the non MACs regarding falling picture: That fine saw in Randy’s capable hands is none other than an 82cc McCulloch – among the last of an American legend.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Well, I have one of them ther "danger" trees...you fellas feel free to chime in...this one is looking to end someones day...
> 
> The smaller pine IS NOT bowing the larger pine...the wind has damaged the tree 's structural integrity, the cracks are on the back side of the tree and they are over 4 inches deep...I'm thinking they go at least half way into the tree. The tree has lots of pressure and has the additional pressure of the smaller tree. The cracks seem low on the tree...should I do a waist high cut? Or will the weak lower section collapse. The Forester has to clear the tree to be felled so I have a day or two. I could really use some input on this. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 309260
> View attachment 309262
> View attachment 309264
> View attachment 309266
> View attachment 309268
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Machine job I'd suggest


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


>



O brother :boss::coffee::sigarette:


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> Evening gents ,looks like nothing to moderate here tonight ,go on as you were .............



:censored::msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac

On an old road, left to it's own, a lone fig tree stands, grapes at it's base, all that is left, of what was. The stream bed, buried in flood gravel, follows the road until it escapes up the hill. I sat in that fig's shade, listening to the rustle of big leaves, as the convected air roamed by. The old Chevy pick-up, resting, rusting, awaiting the twisted ordeal of a switchbacked climb. It's block cracked, freely exchanging oil to water, water to oil, creating a smell of mungy brown foam. That scent, bringing to mind, the Fatherly admonishments to "check the Goddammed thing before you burn the Sonofa##### up" With a sigh born of diligence, it's life fluids topped, the starter winds in it's ever diminishing life, the big six sputters, a dense blue cloud drifts downstream. The last of the flat, safe road ends at the displaced Cemetary, second gear lugging, a straining torture of 27 switchbacks crafted from wagon ruts, paved inadequately, beaten by ages of logging truck summers and 100" winters. Windy Nip, Panther gap, Low Saddle, pioneer nameplaces hear the grinding rattle of our passage. Quick wary glances monitor temp gauge, all that can be shared with the road's attention. Shale slides covet the banks, culvert failures narrow the path, rocks lay where they land, overgrown Tanoak trees cause tunnels against the sky. The top of the ridge is gained, another respite for us. The view is far, the hill falls steeply from both sides, shimmering breezes carrying the spicy essence of plants burnt by summer's excess. No comfort here, the shade went through a distant headrig, framing for another's shelter. More switchbacks, steeper here, first gear holding against the singed smell of brakes. The face has changed, trees gave way to Tanoak brush, then thinned to Poison-oak clumps, a wan, tired grass clings to the hard soil. The Valley appears, but our goal is the farside, a hill beneath a jagged range. The smell of river damp willows, the planked rumble and thump over the Mattole, a quick turn, a blessed stop. Ears singing, legs wobble releasing tension, tired hands grip a cold, foaming reward, rinsing away traces of the passage.


----------



## madhatte

twochains said:


> Well, I have one of them ther "danger" trees...you fellas feel free to chime in...this one is looking to end someones day...
> 
> The smaller pine IS NOT bowing the larger pine...the wind has damaged the tree 's structural integrity, the cracks are on the back side of the tree and they are over 4 inches deep...I'm thinking they go at least half way into the tree. The tree has lots of pressure and has the additional pressure of the smaller tree. The cracks seem low on the tree...should I do a waist high cut? Or will the weak lower section collapse. The Forester has to clear the tree to be felled so I have a day or two. I could really use some input on this. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 309260
> View attachment 309262
> View attachment 309264
> View attachment 309266
> View attachment 309268



Get that hanger off there first. No need for things to be more complicated than necessary. 

If I'm reading that pine correctly from here, it'll be Slab City if you give it half a chance. Hard telling from here where it'll stop if it lets loose. Dump something on top of it if you can , or push-fall it with machinery. If you HAVE to cut it, it wants a coos or something similar. Use a long bar and give yourself plenty of room to skedaddle.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Well, I have one of them ther "danger" trees...you fellas feel free to chime in...this one is looking to end someones day...
> 
> The smaller pine IS NOT bowing the larger pine...the wind has damaged the tree 's structural integrity, the cracks are on the back side of the tree and they are over 4 inches deep...I'm thinking they go at least half way into the tree. The tree has lots of pressure and has the additional pressure of the smaller tree. The cracks seem low on the tree...should I do a waist high cut? Or will the weak lower section collapse. The Forester has to clear the tree to be felled so I have a day or two. I could really use some input on this. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 309260
> View attachment 309262
> View attachment 309264
> View attachment 309266
> View attachment 309268



Bro you been clunked recently so don't take any chances ..........any defects ain't good .......juss don't make it as Gologit said your jesus tree or worse your jesus meeting tree


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Well, I have one of them ther "danger" trees...you fellas feel free to chime in...this one is looking to end someones day...
> 
> The smaller pine IS NOT bowing the larger pine...the wind has damaged the tree 's structural integrity, the cracks are on the back side of the tree and they are over 4 inches deep...I'm thinking they go at least half way into the tree. The tree has lots of pressure and has the additional pressure of the smaller tree. The cracks seem low on the tree...should I do a waist high cut? Or will the weak lower section collapse. The Forester has to clear the tree to be felled so I have a day or two. I could really use some input on this. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 309260
> View attachment 309262
> View attachment 309264
> View attachment 309266
> View attachment 309268



I would call in Randymac ,he would chair it just for the sound of it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

madhatte said:


> Get that hanger off there first. No need for things to be more complicated than necessary.
> 
> If I'm reading that pine correctly from here, it'll be Slab City if you give it half a chance. Hard telling from here where it'll stop if it lets loose. Dump something on top of it if you can , or push-fall it with machinery. If you HAVE to cut it, it wants a coos or something similar. Use a long bar and give yourself plenty of room to skedaddle.



Well were gonna have to send him a lo:greenchainsaw:ng bar so he has a long bar :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

Ya might wanna get the one in front gone as well and me ......it a machine assisted job


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> I would call in Randymac ,he would chair it just for the sound of it :hmm3grin2orange:



Randy might but ..........don't you do that lol ........chairing by demand a skill that takes years to learn lol...........and also fast feet lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> Randy might but ..........don't you do that lol ........chairing by demand a skill that takes years to learn lol...........and also fast feet lol



can you make a coos cut ,not do a full back cut ,and fall the tree in the foreground into it to knock it over ?


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Well were gonna have to send him a lo:greenchainsaw:ng bar so he has a long bar :hmm3grin2orange:



I have a 30" Rob! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180

i'll let ya borrow my falling saw ,the ohhtwenty sixxx

View attachment 309276


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> can you make a coos cut ,not do a full back cut ,and fall the tree in the foreground into it to knock it over ?



I guess but ya would have to get rid of the one it front and the thin leaner else ya run the risk of hanging them all ......I guess ya could domino them all but well least said bout that the better imo


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I have a 30" Rob! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I know.

And if you think I'm gonna pass on an easy lay up , :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Thanks Men! All the standing timber in this set are "Leave" trees. I wish I could swat it down with another...however everything behind it is already downed from the tornado or (straight lined wind). If it was under any other circumstances I would just try and fall it but I'm thinking the wind has really screwd some stuff up in there.

Busted, no machines on this block...too wet. Well...I guess the skidder might be able to give a push. 

I would like to fall this tree myself...


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> I guess but ya would have to get rid of the one it front and the thin leaner else ya run the risk of hanging them all ......I guess ya could domino them all but well least said bout that the better imo



its pretty common to domino the trees if dangerous around here ,on the hillsides cant always get a machine in ,yes get rid of the skinny guy first and the one behind it ,and get rid of that 25 inch bar please ,your body is too close when making the nip cuts


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> I guess but ya would have to get rid of the one it front and the thin leaner else ya run the risk of hanging them all ......I guess ya could domino them all but well least said bout that the better imo



Both would roll out from the one in front..the bigger pine isn't lodged...it is straight up leaning due to the fracture I would guess. Most of the big pine that snapped off instead of uprooted is cracked 6ft each direction...I'm concerned just how high these cracks are.


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> its pretty common to domino the trees if dangerous around here ,on the hillsides cant always get a machine in ,yes get rid of the skinny guy first and the one behind it ,and get rid of that 25 inch bar please ,your body is too close when making the nip cuts



I know it is lol but kinda not something ya wanna broadcast lol or advise lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Both would roll out from the one in front..the bigger pine isn't lodged...it is straight up leaning due to the fracture I would guess. Most of the big pine that snapped off instead of uprooted is cracked 6ft each direction...I'm concerned just how high these cracks are.



push it bro if your worried then hedge ya bets ............none of us standing under it so not gonna say 100% what to do ......sorry juss don't want ya clunked again


----------



## Trx250r180

night folks ,time to go home


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> i'll let ya borrow my falling saw ,the ohhtwenty sixxx
> 
> View attachment 309276



WHAT?? ...and again  LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> WHAT?? ...and again  LOL!



that 28 bar and 044 handle works good on that lil guy ,was cutting with it last night ,rips right through 12 inch doug fir without bending over so much


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> that 28 bar and 044 handle works good on that lil guy ,was cutting with it last night ,rips right through 12 inch doug fir without bending over so much



sweet! I could run faster with it I guess! LOL! 

Hey ummm how come yer light aint on??? ...and you ain't showing up...:hmm3grin2orange: GOTCHA! LOL!


----------



## twochains

Has slayer checked in yet?? It's 7...


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Both would roll out from the one in front..the bigger pine isn't lodged...it is straight up leaning due to the fracture I would guess. Most of the big pine that snapped off instead of uprooted is cracked 6ft each direction...I'm concerned just how high these cracks are.



I'm off to bed guys..........Clint don't count on that stick doing anything ya want .........it might......it might not ..........again don't make it your jesus or jesus meeting tree ........you got previous of getting clunked .........and ya walked away (well sorta) don't think next time you'll be that lucky and there ain't no prizes for getting hurt when ya don't have to


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I'm sure it was a legit ? But really, like can I put gas in a diesel motor :taped:


Sure,,, they sound pretty cool ... for about 5 minutes...


Trx250r180 said:


> Evening gents ,looks like nothing to moderate here tonight ,go on as you were .............


Wait 5 minutes



Trx250r180 said:


> i'll let ya borrow my falling saw ,the ohhtwenty sixxx
> 
> View attachment 309276



Ohhh how cuuutteeee...


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Has slayer checked in yet?? It's 7...



Its after 8 on the east side Clint buddy.. lol .


----------



## twochains

Hey Randy, how far along are you on your book? Surely you are going to publish it right?? You have one Hell of a story...ya have to get it on paper!


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Its after 8 on the east side Clint buddy.. lol .



Yeh yeh... yous run too fast a pace up there! Heck we don't even see the sun till 10 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> I'm off to bed guys..........Clint don't count on that stick doing anything ya want .........it might......it might not ..........again don't make it your jesus or jesus meeting tree ........you got previous of getting clunked .........and ya walked away (well sorta) don't think next time you'll be that lucky and there ain't no prizes for getting hurt when ya don't have to



I appreciate the concern busted! I know...I was lucky...


----------



## jrcat

Randy I could read your writings for hours. Even my GF was reading it.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Randy I could read your writings for hours. Even my GF was reading it.



Good stuff isn't it!!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Yeh yeh... yous run too fast a pace up there! Heck we don't even see the sun till 10 :hmm3grin2orange:



Yous? you said yous... thats like a NYC thing there.. Like hey yous guys... with that carppy NYC/Jersey accent. Evrytime I go down souf ..someone asks me where I am from and I tell them WESTERN NY.. and they say...Oh thats a big city


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Yous? you said yous... thats like a NYC thing there.. Like hey yous guys... with that carppy NYC/Jersey accent. Evrytime I go down souf ..someone asks me where I am from and I tell them WESTERN NY.. and they say...Oh thats a big city



:dribble: no jrcat...I had NO idea...LOL! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

crap... I gotta get off of here for a bit...the Ol' Lady is tryin' to talk about marriage... oh geez :help:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> crap... I gotta get off of here for a bit...the Ol' Lady is tryin' to talk about marriage... oh geez :help:



good luck with that :help::eek2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> Old Growth, brings to most minds, parks or groves, treasured remnants of what was. Dark, peaceful, a place to reflect on one's place in the World.
> Now, welcome to my Old Growth World. My past is littered with stumps and shattered debris, evidence of my passage is marked by a swath of devastation. OG logging was by nature a destructive process, slowp caught some of that, actually well enough to wake up my spiders. I tend to avoid the subject, that is, my own thoughts on what my falling of OG timber means to me now. I tend to consider much of what I did, to be a series of violent acts. Now, I ain't goin' hippie here, nope. Just reflecting on my motives, God help me, I loved it, the more noise and stuff flyin' in the air, the harder I pushed it. To walk up to a huge, silent being, with intent to tear into it's flesh with a ravening machine, a machine that has a mindless hunger, that gnaws with endless teeth, all the while gleefully howling it's bloodlust, I was all too often one with that beast. That is why I ran McCullochs, most other makes were too tame, McCullochs dared you to master them, a half hearted attempt to do so, gave them the chance to whip your ass.
> I don't think even film can capture how it was, I won't do it the justice it deserves. The level of destruction has to be seen first hand, better yet, watch it happen, even better is making it happen. I have seen a dozen or so, very tall trees come apart on the way down down, we aren't talkin' tops, limbs, that was an everyday thing, these kinda folded in half, scattering crap everywhere. Oh yeah. Another noisy event was dropping a big tree into other big trees, best to be avoided, it happened on a fairly regular basis. Pitching a big tree down a steep slope was always made a good mess. Before you greenies, if you read this, get all bent (well, further bent) there was often no alternative. It was what it was, you dumped it's ass on the ground the best way you could, the balance between saving every inch and the pressure to produce, plus the gawd-dammed trees were contrary and fought your best efforts. We did leave some, there was no point in trying, they would be a total loss. I got in on the last of the old style bustass logging, I worked with men who had been at it from the begining of that era, I saw and did things that few others have. Does that make me better than anyone else, no, it makes me a worn out relic. I am rusting away like an old left behind arch. Those days are past and for many good reasons, mostly because sobs like me cut without much thought to what we were leaving behind.
> Do I regret any of it, yes. There are several trees that come to mind, they might still be standing and they were left where they were laid. It rarely occured to me, at those times, that maybe I shoulda walked away, left them standing. In those days, I would have walked into Hell to fall timber. I remember looking back at what was left, a sea of broken wood, hulking stumps, the only dirt showing were skidroads. I felt satisfaction, I would never have to go back there, and there was more Old Growth just ahead.
> The Dead of Night, that is when stuff catches up with me and flows out my slow, worn fingers. Sitting in the near dark, chewing asprin, chain smoking, swatting spiders and doing a poor job at putting thoughts into words.



you gonna make ma stone face crack


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, that tree ain't marked is it? it ain't no good bro, it gonna come all apart on ya while ya cutting it. its trash, leave it. them twisted trees can be cracked way up um.


----------



## roberte

TC,
did you take an axe and sound it out?


----------



## treeslayer2003

haveing computer problems boys, if i ain't around it crashed.


----------



## JakeG

Mr. Mac.. Thank you, enjoyed every word. 

Sounds like everyone made it out today! NM? 

How is everyone? Bucking, limbing and setting chokers has me feeling like I got jumped on the streets!!! Hopefully in a few weeks/months I won't be so sore! Worked late cause the mill is givin $59 a ton for 14"+ pine. I definitely "like" that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

welcome to the woods Jake lol. you'll get used to it. Clint, ya married yet? :msp_flapper:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> Clint, that tree ain't marked is it? it ain't no good bro, it gonna come all apart on ya while ya cutting it. its trash, leave it. them twisted trees can be cracked way up um.



This block is different, ALL "leave" trees are marked... I cut everything that isn't. I am supposed to cut that one, the little leaner is a save tree and will have to get clearance to cut it. 



roberte said:


> TC,
> did you take an axe and sound it out?



no. The back is busted, can you sound cracks??? I wish I knew how deep it was.



JakeG said:


> Mr. Mac.. Thank you, enjoyed every word.
> 
> Sounds like everyone made it out today! NM?
> 
> Good stuff wasn't it!
> 
> How is everyone? Bucking, limbing and setting chokers has me feeling like I got jumped on the streets!!! Hopefully in a few weeks/months I won't be so sore! Worked late cause the mill is givin $59 a ton for 14"+ pine. I definitely "like" that.



2 weeks and you will be fine ...or quit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> welcome to the woods Jake lol. you'll get used to it. Clint, ya married yet? :msp_flapper:



HA! meh...it was pretty much like a fart...kinda airy for a minute then it faded away :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> HA! meh...it was pretty much like a fart...kinda airy for a minute then it faded away :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

still laffin, you be careful with that tree man. it gonna move the whole time ya workin on it. the hanger surely has to go first.


----------



## northmanlogging

checking in.

TC I would first free up that leaner into it, if it is infact hung up, maybe you said it wasn't?, 

Then give the damaged leaner a shallow face for direction and a little control, next using the longest bar ya got lay into and as soon as she starts to tip run like Hel. Fiber pull and saving it for logs is already out the window so just get it on the ground where its not going to do any harm. And fall it with the lean, trying anything fancy with it is just more time at an already unstable stump.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, north is right. no good way i know of, jus be ready to move.


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> Mr. Mac.. Thank you, enjoyed every word.
> 
> Sounds like everyone made it out today! NM?
> 
> How is everyone? Bucking, limbing and setting chokers has me feeling like I got jumped on the streets!!! Hopefully in a few weeks/months I won't be so sore! Worked late cause the mill is givin $59 a ton for 14"+ pine. I definitely "like" that.



Part timing woods work makes for a sore boy, 40 hrs standing on concrete and then about 24 hours crawling through brush, monday mornings I'm sometimes wondering why I do it, then thursday rolls around and all I can think about is falling timber and moving logs, Friday ends with me wondering how in the Hel I got myself into this, Saturday I do all right, and by Sunday I'm back in full swing and feeling a little like Paul Bunyon's runty cousin... until monday morning and I have to get up and start over... but its worth it:biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> welcome to the woods Jake lol. you'll get used to it





twochains said:


> 2 weeks and you will be fine ...or quit :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol.. Thanks!

Every tree except 1 had to be swung today. All leanin heavy towards the property line and bigger hardwoods which are to remain untouched.


----------



## twochains

Thanks guys! I am gonna look at it a bit more and hopefully the Forester will come by one day and cut me loose on the save tree...then it's down to bidness!


----------



## treeslayer2003

thats a fat pine jake. if you get into hardwood, watch that back bore method. it can go south if yer tryin to swing one. rings far apart on that one grew fast.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Lol.. Thanks!
> 
> Every tree except 1 had to be swung today. All leanin heavy towards the property line and bigger hardwoods which are to remain untouched.



Ha! I see what ya did there! Good lookin' timber!


----------



## JakeG

Ya NM, I pretty much limp into the crummy and lick my wounds on the way home. I did a round of p90x a year ago and this is more intense on my body lol. A lot of it has to do with inexperience.. Wasted motions add up!


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> thats a fat pine jake. if you get into hardwood, watch that back bore method. it can go south if yer tryin to swing one. rings far apart on that one grew fast.



They're good n healthy! It's amazing how a 30 mile difference in tracts changes the quality. Down towards Houston, 20-30% of all pines died in the past few years. Further north there are hardly any dead. 

I'm gonna have a steep learning curve on the hardwoods... The next tract is supposed to be 25-30% hardwood. Most everything I've taken in the past has been pine!



twochains said:


> Ha! I see what ya did there! Good lookin' timber!



Good or bad, I learned it here from you guys!


----------



## northmanlogging

Big issue for me with part timing is eating, three days a week I have full license to eat like a pig, come monday I'm supposed to cut back and be more rational... but damn it after sucking down double bacon cheese burgers, and milk shakes all weekend just a plain ole sandwich leaves a gut feeling unfulfilled... hence why I still weight 300#s... but I can dead lift like a MFer


----------



## JakeG

NM, you whip 20lb saws around like a f'n yoyo. I'll get there, one day... In my dreams! Haha.. What is it Jon calls ya? A burly hunk of man, or somethin like that? Crack me up every time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Big issue for me with part timing is eating, three days a week I have full license to eat like a pig, come monday I'm supposed to cut back and be more rational... but damn it after sucking down double bacon cheese burgers, and milk shakes all weekend just a plain ole sandwich leaves a gut feeling unfulfilled... hence why I still weight 300#s... but I can dead lift like a MFer



LOL! A broke jaw would fix that #### up! :msp_w00t: Imagine literally eating cold "farina" or cold soup everyday for lunch for 6 fricken weeks...Holy crap I have 3 weeks today left! :bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

dang it's late... have a good evening Men! Be safe 2moro! 

NM, drunk swervely! LULLZ!


----------



## RandyMac

Damage 
I was up at 5:30 and not happy about it, it snowed again during the night, another 3-4 inches of wet snow, by dawn, it would start raining, again. This crap had been going on for almost two weeks, very unusual for the area, there should have been elbow deep snow by now. I almost gave in to the thought of going back to bed. Instead I trudged out the fire up the old truck and back in for more coffee. Daylight found me waiting at the mill for the rest of the crew, there wasn't many of us. Four drivers including me, one loaderman and a fat old guy for a landingman. This was a mobile operation, we were doing a last chance before spring log hauling. The weather had done bad things to the roads, the USFS was threatening to cut the roads before they were beyond repair. The push was on. It was a motley bunch, men and trucks, only two of the trucks were log trucks, the others were converted hay haulers. I drew one of those, a cabover Peterbuilt with a flatbed, log chocks lashed on by cable. Off we went, our own little parade, we all went in and left the landings at the same, a tracked loader was our shepard. I said bad things, we were going in the same road as yesterday, we had beat the crap outta the road and it wasn't all that good to start with. We all made it to the landing, big improvement over the day before, where one truckdriver pussed out, he didn't have the whereforall to drive with wheels in the ditch. I was third in line, the loaderman had to lift the back of the trailer, to scoot it over, there was no room to turn around and it couldn't be loaded up like a proper log truck. I got three 36" 40s down, two more in the middle and a 5'X32 Sugar Pine butt on top. I put four binders on and got in line to wait on truck number 4. We left at 5 minute intravels, each driver giving the ones behind him a running patter about how the road was handling the traffic. Well, it wasn't doing so very good, small streams were crossing in places, the cutbanks were slumping into the ditches, the formally hard packed gravel surface had dissappeared under squishy red mud. Truck number 2 had a clown in it, he remarked that he had all his wheels on the road, for a whole minute. What a liar. He had run the ditch and crawled the bank some, the road was going away. When I got to that spot, I tried to follow his tracks, with some success, until I got to the tight left turn, this is where the hay hauler had problems, the dratted flatbed was too long, didn't bend around corners very well and had a high center of gravity. I hugged the bank, kept the revs up, the road gearing kinda sucked. About halfway through I heard that buckling sound, then the twang of snapping binders, the mirrors showed the rears on the outside sinking, fast. The road had given way. I did the only thing I could, I straightened the front wheels and floored it, came close to pulling it off. gawddammed highway rig, humped, jumped and spun, lost headway, the road was winning. More unpleasent noise from the trailer, it didn't much care for being pulled in two directions, with a twist. It only took one glance in the mirrors to make up my mind, time to get the hell out of that truck. I yanked the handthrottle open, grabbed the door handle and got about half of my skinny ass out the door. About then, the road won, it took the back half of the trailer with a lurch, that shut the door on me, the armrest hit me in the hip. Yeah, it hurt. I was beyond worrying about a little pain, the truck was going backwards. I got the door open again and jumped, landing in a ditch full of ice cold slimey ass mud. The last real impression of of the truck were the logs going over the bank and a big cloud of dust. Yeah, dust, two weeks of rain and there was dust, that sight gave me such wonder I had forgotten there was another truck coming down the hill. well, my ears still worked, I heard him coming, crap, time to get up, out of the ditch and do it fast. I didn't know something was wrong until I tried to run, left leg suddenly became useless, I pitched onto my face, couldn't turn over. Things were fuzzy around the edges. The driver in truck 4 was a big guy, a Morman with 50 kids, he was on it, stopped well short, clued in by flying logs, clouds of red dust. I can't remember his name, but I remember what he said "You pray to your God, I'll pray to mine, we will get you home" The next few days was a narcotic blur, I completely missed the drills, saws, screws, metal plates, pins, a yard of stitches. With all the pill shaped happiness, It was four full days before I found out that I had snapped the ball off my femur.


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> LOL! A broke jaw would fix that #### up! :msp_w00t: Imagine literally eating cold "farina" or cold soup everyday for lunch for 6 fricken weeks...Holy crap I have 3 weeks today left! :bang::hmm3grin2orange:



I'd probably starve to death, I frickin hate soup... and what the Hel is farina anyway, is that slang for fried purina?

The Quacks where threatening to break my jaw when I was a kid to fix my massive underbite... When they informed me I would have to eat soup for 6 months I told em to f off... I was 7 or 8 my teeth still haven't fallen out and the headaches went away... mostly...


----------



## northmanlogging

RandyMac said:


> Damage
> I was up at 5:30 and not happy about it, it snowed again during the night, another 3-4 inches of wet snow, by dawn, it would start raining, again. This crap had been going on for almost two weeks, very unusual for the area, there should have been elbow deep snow by now. I almost gave in to the thought of going back to bed. Instead I trudged out the fire up the old truck and back in for more coffee. Daylight found me waiting at the mill for the rest of the crew, there wasn't many of us. Four drivers including me, one loaderman and a fat old guy for a landingman. This was a mobile operation, we were doing a last chance before spring log hauling. The weather had done bad things to the roads, the USFS was threatening to cut the roads before they were beyond repair. The push was on. It was a motley bunch, men and trucks, only two of the trucks were log trucks, the others were converted hay haulers. I drew one of those, a cabover Peterbuilt with a flatbed, log chocks lashed on by cable. Off we went, our own little parade, we all went in and left the landings at the same, a tracked loader was our shepard. I said bad things, we were going in the same road as yesterday, we had beat the crap outta the road and it wasn't all that good to start with. We all made it to the landing, big improvement over the day before, where one truckdriver pussed out, he didn't have the whereforall to drive with wheels in the ditch. I was third in line, the loaderman had to lift the back of the trailer, to scoot it over, there was no room to turn around and it couldn't be loaded up like a proper log truck. I got three 36" 40s down, two more in the middle and a 5'X32 Sugar Pine butt on top. I put four binders on and got in line to wait on truck number 4. We left at 5 minute intravels, each driver giving the ones behind him a running patter about how the road was handling the traffic. Well, it wasn't doing so very good, small streams were crossing in places, the cutbanks were slumping into the ditches, the formally hard packed gravel surface had dissappeared under squishy red mud. Truck number 2 had a clown in it, he remarked that he had all his wheels on the road, for a whole minute. What a liar. He had run the ditch and crawled the bank some, the road was going away. When I got to that spot, I tried to follow his tracks, with some success, until I got to the tight left turn, this is where the hay hauler had problems, the dratted flatbed was too long, didn't bend around corners very well and had a high center of gravity. I hugged the bank, kept the revs up, the road gearing kinda sucked. About halfway through I heard that buckling sound, then the twang of snapping binders, the mirrors showed the rears on the outside sinking, fast. The road had given way. I did the only thing I could, I straightened the front wheels and floored it, came close to pulling it off. gawddammed highway rig, humped, jumped and spun, lost headway, the road was winning. More unpleasent noise from the trailer, it didn't much care for being pulled in two directions, with a twist. It only took one glance in the mirrors to make up my mind, time to get the hell out of that truck. I yanked the handthrottle open, grabbed the door handle and got about half of my skinny ass out the door. About then, the road won, it took the back half of the trailer with a lurch, that shut the door on me, the armrest hit me in the hip. Yeah, it hurt. I was beyond worrying about a little pain, the truck was going backwards. I got the door open again and jumped, landing in a ditch full of ice cold slimey ass mud. The last real impression of of the truck were the logs going over the bank and a big cloud of dust. Yeah, dust, two weeks of rain and there was dust, that sight gave me such wonder I had forgotten there was another truck coming down the hill. well, my ears still worked, I heard him coming, crap, time to get up, out of the ditch and do it fast. I didn't know something was wrong until I tried to run, *left leg suddenly became useless*, I pitched onto my face, couldn't turn over. Things were fuzzy around the edges. The driver in truck 4 was a big guy, a Morman with 50 kids, he was on it, stopped well short, clued in by flying logs, clouds of red dust. I can't remember his name, but I remember what he said "You pray to your God, I'll pray to mine, we will get you home" The next few days was a narcotic blur, I completely missed the drills, saws, screws, metal plates, pins, a yard of stitches. With all the pill shaped happiness, It was four full days before I found out that I had snapped the ball off my femur.



I still marvel at trying to stand up and having a leg or arm just fold in a strange place but completely painless... until you try to walk on it or crawl out of whatever mess you landed in...


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Lol.. Thanks!
> 
> Every tree except 1 had to be swung today. All leanin heavy towards the property line and bigger hardwoods which are to remain untouched.
> 
> 
> 
> I got to say Jake, I'm pretty jealous of your natural ability. You went from (lets face it) almost as clueless as me, to a real lookin' faller in about 2 months. I no longer have any falling advice which could help you, I'll leave that to the other pros, but just remember they're not all going to fall that nice, and some will try to hurt you
Click to expand...


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Well, I have one of them ther "danger" trees...you fellas feel free to chime in...this one is looking to end someones day...
> 
> The smaller pine IS NOT bowing the larger pine...the wind has damaged the tree 's structural integrity, the cracks are on the back side of the tree and they are over 4 inches deep...I'm thinking they go at least half way into the tree. The tree has lots of pressure and has the additional pressure of the smaller tree. The cracks seem low on the tree...should I do a waist high cut? Or will the weak lower section collapse. The Forester has to clear the tree to be felled so I have a day or two. I could really use some input on this. Thanks



This is gonna sound dumb to you big boys, but I'd fall that from about 12 feet away with my HT131 pole saw. It's not a big tree, after the small one was gone, I'd just nibble at the back (no face on that baby) with the pole saw until it cracked and broke. I wouldn't want to be under that tree at all, really. Stay safe


----------



## JakeG

> I got to say Jake, I'm pretty jealous of your natural ability. You went from (lets face it) almost as clueless as me, to a real lookin' faller in about 2 months. I no longer have any falling advice which could help you, I'll leave that to the other pros, but just remember they're not all going to fall that nice, and some will try to hurt you



Thanks Jon, I appreciate that. But I was more clueless! Still am for the most part.. Thinking otherwise is gonna get me hurt or worse. In reality, (and going by actual _hours of experience_), I may have a full two weeks worth of it. New guys like me need to watch & listen, unfortunately there's no one physically here to watch or listen to!

The guy before me cut took 10-12" of the butt log with his face cut. For being a 5th generationn logger, he didn't learn a darn thing. Example:


----------



## JakeG

Btw, mornin'! :coffee:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Thanks Jon, I appreciate that. But I was more clueless! Still am for the most part.. Thinking otherwise is gonna get me hurt or worse. In reality, (and going by actual _hours of experience_), I may have a full two weeks worth of it. New guys like me need to watch & listen, unfortunately there's no one physically here to watch or listen to!
> 
> The guy before me cut took 10-12" of the butt log with his face cut. For being a 5th generationn logger, he didn't learn a darn thing. Example:



little bit of the ugly


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> no. The back is busted, can you sound cracks??? *I wish I knew how deep it was*.
> 
> :



another reason to take an axe to it, buff some of that bark off and see were its going...


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Trx250r180

RandyMac said:


>



nice saw :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Thanks Jon, I appreciate that. But I was more clueless! Still am for the most part.. Thinking otherwise is gonna get me hurt or worse. In reality, (and going by actual _hours of experience_), I may have a full two weeks worth of it. New guys like me need to watch & listen, unfortunately there's no one physically here to watch or listen to!
> 
> The guy before me cut took 10-12" of the butt log with his face cut. For being a 5th generationn logger, he didn't learn a darn thing. Example:



stump jumped. and not a real good job of that. guy is burnt out or don't care no more.


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



is that a saw or wheel chock. 

looks a little small for randymac


----------



## Trx250r180

now how am i supposed to moderate a such a quiet thread :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Thanks Jon, I appreciate that. But I was more clueless! Still am for the most part.. Thinking otherwise is gonna get me hurt or worse. In reality, (and going by actual _hours of experience_), I may have a full two weeks worth of it. New guys like me need to watch & listen, unfortunately there's no one physically here to watch or listen to!
> 
> The guy before me cut took 10-12" of the butt log with his face cut. For being a 5th generationn logger, he didn't learn a darn thing. Example:



Hell, his entire cut is sloped...yuk!


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> now how am i supposed to moderate a such a quiet thread :hmm3grin2orange:



you gonna start that crap again :hmm3grin2orange:

I saw an all important fuel thread down the line that needs your services :msp_razz:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hell, his entire cut is sloped...yuk!



that's what happens when ya only file one side and go plowing


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> now how am i supposed to moderate a such a quiet thread :hmm3grin2orange:



Well...at least we figured ya out! LOL! Nice to have ya as a Mod :msp_thumbup: 

Former Pro Mx'er and Works racer! All good in my book!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> that's what happens when ya only file one side and go plowing



I think the dude didn't have his hat tilted the right direction! And yeh...looks like he been a plowing a little


----------



## roberte

afternoon gents


----------



## JakeG

Made a good dent in the work today. I left when the wind approached 40mph and the rain was coming at a 45* angle. Anyway, I got home and started dinner and the power goes out. It's only been 20 minutes so hopefully it comes back on :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac

me and that wheel chock been some places


----------



## twochains

Good evening there Rob! Ya have a good one? I needed jrcat today! Been wrenching on the skidder all day. Changed out both center pins and replaced the pin that holds the blade on...what a disaster...I hate playing mechanic


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> me and that wheel chock been some places



and a sthil to boot


----------



## twochains

We have ALL the badass Mods! Hell yeh! They know where to hang out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Good evening there Rob! Ya have a good one? I needed jrcat today! Been wrenching on the skidder all day. Changed out both center pins and replaced the pin that holds the blade on...what a disaster...I hate playing mechanic



I think I would rather pull chokers than wrench


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I think I would rather pull chokers than wrench



I'd rather pull chokers through a fricken briar patch...with RandyMac standin' there with a bull whip!...and a 404 in wrapped in a newspaper... er whatever


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'd rather pull chokers through a fricken briar patch...with RandyMac standin' there with a bull whip!...and a 404 in wrapped in a newspaper... er whatever



sounds like fun


----------



## twochains

MUST HIT SHOWER!!! my ol lady is given me the stink eye! She secretly loves when I come home and plop down on the couch all filthy...pickin ticks...awesome! I might as well marry her...no other chick would put up with me for 17 years! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> MUST HIT SHOWER!!! my ol lady is given me the stink eye! She secretly loves when I come home and plop down on the couch all filthy...pickin ticks...awesome! I might as well marry her...no other chick would put up with me for 17 years! LOL!



easy there tiger...


marry?otstir:


----------



## RandyMac

never marry, things change forever


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Well...at least we figured ya out! LOL! Nice to have ya as a Mod :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Former Pro Mx'er and Works racer! All good in my book!



went in the bike shop yesterday ,to get some h1r ,guy at the counter (guy i grew up with racing ) says you riding again ,tell him its for my saws ,my saw builder says i have to run the bike oil the way he builds em ,he looks at me ,your racing saws now ? noo noo just my work saws ,then he shakes his head .........you have a builder for your saw engines ,iv'e heard it all now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

randymac said:


> never marry, things change forever



WISE words there


----------



## mdavlee

I've been playing with this stihl here. I kinda feel dirty but it runs so good.:msp_razz:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/_yF2KU1DkRg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## twochains

Brian...I misspelled WORCS! LOL! OOOPS! Too bad you aren't closer to me down here, I'm hosting a State Hare Scramble Oct. 4th. Should be a dandy! I'm going to make promotional vid here in a week er so of the course! I'm going to put them through a 10 mile loop, should be awesome. I think I might sign up A-VET and race it myself...I have been so busy for a while...I want back on my bike. I heard Guy Cooper burned up the course in the LACC series the other day!


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> I've been playing with this stihl here. I kinda feel dirty but it runs so good.:msp_razz:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/_yF2KU1DkRg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Sweet! Is it for sale?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## HuskStihl

I don't know, marriage can be great if you do it at the right time in your life. When you don't feel like ever having intercourse again, when you feel what you really need is more constructive criticism, and when you think you might just have too much money, then you're ready for marriage


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Sweet! Is it for sale?? :msp_w00t:



No it's Glens saw. He sent it to me to put the new tank on and it ended up ported. I do have a 660 in a box that is next on the work list as soon as I get my 288 ported.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I've been playing with this stihl here. I kinda feel dirty but it runs so good.:msp_razz:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/_yF2KU1DkRg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



i'll take it off your hands, so you wont feel as dirty


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Brian...I misspelled WORCS! LOL! OOOPS! Too bad you aren't closer to me down here, I'm hosting a State Hare Scramble Oct. 4th. Should be a dandy! I'm going to make promotional vid here in a week er so of the course! I'm going to put them through a 10 mile loop, should be awesome. I think I might sign up A-VET and race it myself...I have been so busy for a while...I want back on my bike. I heard Guy Cooper burned up the course in the LACC series the other day!



i'm done with racing now ,havn't been on a quad in 4-5 years now ,parted out my 450r recently ,just a washed up has been now with some plastic trophies in the shop as a reminder 



have a good night ,time to go home


----------



## mdavlee

Thanks for the offers to help me out guys. I do appreciate it:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes: I already have a box picked out for it as soon as I get the new oiler on it. 

I've been using maxima 927 here lately. I've got a jug of the maxima K2 I'm fixing to start on the first gallon as soon as I finish this last 1/2 gallon of the 927 off. It sure smells good out when cutting. The H1R would make me have a sneezing fit if there wasn't a breeze to help clear the air when bucking wood for a whole tank or so rather quickly.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I don't know, marriage can be great if you do it at the right time in your life. When you don't feel like ever having intercourse again, when you feel what you really need is more constructive criticism, and when you think you might just have too much money, then you're ready for marriage



well its got its good points

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

any questions


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> Thanks for the offers to help me out guys. I do appreciate it:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes: I already have a box picked out for it as soon as I get the new oiler on it.



Man, I wish ya wasn't headed out to a job...the guy who owns that saw I was wanting to send ya says I can use it all I want...and make vids!! YEAH! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> well its got its good points
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> any questions



Blank...? :eek2: I think my main problem occurred when the ER nurse referred to Heather as my "friend"...I saw fire in those pretty eyes! LOL!


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Man, I wish ya wasn't headed out to a job...the guy who owns that saw I was wanting to send ya says I can use it all I want...and make vids!! YEAH! :msp_rolleyes:



Yeah well me too but it pays a little better than staying home working where I'm at now. I hope to be able to get a lathe and stuff this winter so I can port a saw and do the machine work all at home.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> WISE words there



I lost two good women to marriage.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> Thanks for the offers to help me out guys. I do appreciate it:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes: I already have a box picked out for it as soon as I get the new oiler on it.
> 
> I've been using maxima 927 here lately. I've got a jug of the maxima K2 I'm fixing to start on the first gallon as soon as I finish this last 1/2 gallon of the 927 off. It sure smells good out when cutting. The H1R would make me have a sneezing fit if there wasn't a breeze to help clear the air when bucking wood for a whole tank or so rather quickly.



I use the Maxima K2 in all my bikes and my Son's mini quad...good stuff! I ran the 927 a couple times, smells great with 110!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Blank...? :eek2: I think my main problem occurred when the ER nurse referred to Heather as my "friend"...I saw fire in those pretty eyes! LOL!



my wifes 20 year anniversary is coming up in sept. :help: 

I do know were I stand with her, especially when I couldn't tend to myself after getting my arm redone


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> I lost two good women to marriage.



Yeah, I told Heather marriage is a good way to get a divorce. :msp_w00t: I think the boy may have been asking why we weren't married...that's kind of hard to explain to a 10 year old....he's learning though :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> my wifes 20 year anniversary is coming up in sept. :help:
> 
> I do know were I stand with her, especially when I couldn't tend to myself after getting my arm redone



I almost made a wise crack till I used my wittle brain a little more!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yeah, I told Heather marriage is a good way to get a divorce. :msp_w00t: I think the boy may have been asking why we weren't married...that's kind of hard to explain to a 10 year old....he's learning though :msp_rolleyes:



well for a wedding gift i'll send you 2 matching saw chains 

one chain will be the left side cutters, for her

you get the Right  side


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I almost made a wise crack till I used my wittle brain a little more!



oh go ahead, Brian the "mod" is gone:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

How about a chainsaw?? That would be a nice wedding gift! Hell I would run to the court house ifn ya sent me a saw...otherwise, they'll have to drag me screaming! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> How about a chainsaw?? That would be a nice wedding gift! Hell I would run to the court house ifn ya sent me a saw...otherwise, they'll have to drag me screaming! :hmm3grin2orange:



screaming or shined up :hmm3grin2orange:

a SAW, hmmmm , I wonder what TC could want (insert Robs 660 picture here)

:msp_razz:


----------



## twochains

Brian the Mod.... Hail Brian the Mod! :hmm3grin2orange:


I'm goin' to bed early. You fellas have a good evening and have a safe day at work 2moro.


----------



## twochains

Hey there slayer, NM and Husk! Yall hold the fort down, cashing it in early tonight! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Sweet! Is it for sale?? :msp_w00t:



careful, ya catch stihlitus. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> No it's Glens saw. He sent it to me to put the new tank on and it ended up ported. I do have a 660 in a box that is next on the work list as soon as I get my 288 ported.



I remember the tramp saying it was headed your way. I'll bet he will be happy with your work


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> I lost two good women to marriage.



well, i lost a not good one.


----------



## mdavlee

I think he will be happy with it. I was real surprised by it. I guess they can make a decent runner after all.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Clint, goodnite Clint lol. have a good day 2morrow bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> I think he will be happy with it. I was real surprised by it. I guess they can make a decent runner after all.



once ya go stihl, ya never go back.


----------



## HuskStihl

When I was single, all I seemed to see we're happily married couples. Now that I'm married, all I seem to see are strippers


----------



## mdavlee

I started out with stihls when I went to pro saws and started into the ported saws. I bought one husky and that was it. I haven't kept a Stihl around for long since then. I do like the round rear handle on them better.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i know Mike i just otstir: kiddin ya lol. they both good.


----------



## mdavlee

I know. The Stihls sell so easy and for more money than the huskies so I have a hard time keeping them around.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I think he will be happy with it. I was real surprised by it. I guess they can make a decent runner after all.



If'n you can cut squish bands and stuff, I might just send you my 385 this winter. The 460 looks good. No offense to anyone, but that tends to be my least favorite pro Stihl. Just "softer" than a good 044, and not much lighter than my 385. Always have my eyes open for a inexpensive 361 or 084


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I know. The Stihls sell so easy and for more money than the huskies so I have a hard time keeping them around.



That's why I don't own one currently. I don't buy new saws, and the damn stihls are just too expensive used


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> If'n you can cut squish bands and stuff, I might just send you my 385 this winter. The 460 looks good. No offense to anyone, but that tends to be my least favorite pro Stihl. Just "softer" than a good 044, and not much lighter than my 385. Always have my eyes open for a inexpensive 361 or 084



The 044/440/441 series is a good saw but the 046/460/461 series has more torque, and is only a pound or so heavier, also holds a little more fuel so you can play longer between pit stops. The 44's seem to have a little more revs to em though. All in what you like I. Saw a 084 on C-list here a few weeks back, might still be there, they where asking 7-800 for it, looked like it was in ok shape.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> If'n you can cut squish bands and stuff, I might just send you my 385 this winter. The 460 looks good. No offense to anyone, but that tends to be my least favorite pro Stihl. Just "softer" than a good 044, and not much lighter than my 385. Always have my eyes open for a inexpensive 361 or 084



i been toping with one of my ol 044s this week, forgot how nice they are. but it won't pull with a 460.


----------



## mdavlee

The 461 is a nicer saw to me than the 440 and 460. I've almost talked myself into one here when I clear put some of the others in that size range.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> The 461 is a nicer saw to me than the 440 and 460. I've almost talked myself into one here when I clear put some of the others in that size range.



461 has alot more torqe but don't seem to turn like a 460. i have the old 10mm 044s, for the size they are surprisingly strong.


----------



## northmanlogging

The 461 is a certified bad ass, mines getting better and better the more I abuse it, got enough compression to tear the starter cord out of my paw if I'm not careful, and it keeps up with the 066 until you go overboard with the bar length... (actually its probably faster if all things where equal E.I. wood bar chain...)


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> 461 has alot more torqe but don't seem to turn like a 460. i have the old 10mm 044s, for the size they are surprisingly strong.



open the exhaust up a little bit, then hold on tight...:msp_tongue:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> open the exhaust up a little bit, then hold on tight...:msp_tongue:



warrenty be out soon :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> warrenty be out soon :msp_wink:



oh well, nothing lasts forever


----------



## HuskStihl

That's prolly why there are lots of different saws available. My "heavier and not much stronger" is your "total badass". I was not talking about the 461, never used one.

Handsome Mike, if you ever want to sell a 10mm 044 you might have a buyer!


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> That's prolly why there are lots of different saws available. My "heavier and not much stronger" is your "total badass". I was not talking about the 461, never used one.
> 
> Handsome Mike, if you ever want to sell a 10mm 044 you might have a buyer!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you are a fine human being sir. but not gettin um.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you are a fine human being sir. but not gettin um.:hmm3grin2orange:



Rats! Worth a try:msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> warrenty be out soon :msp_wink:



They come with a warranty? Who knew


----------



## madhatte

When I bought my 440 a couple of years ago at Madsen's, they asked me "professional or homeowner?" Not a dumb question; they already know me so they were really asking which warranty I wanted. It's I think 30 days pro and 90 days homeowner. I showed 'em my personal credit card and said "I'll be back for more on Work's dime".


----------



## northmanlogging

Never cared much for warranties, don't really like anybody working on my stuff, and parts are cheap if you know where to look. Had a motorcycle with a warranty... then I put a foot clutch on it and tore off the belt drive and replaced it with chain... belts where not covered by the warranty:mad2: and I broke 2 in less then 7000 miles.


----------



## JakeG

Saw warranties would be a good deal if you got a loaner for long repairs/back ordered parts etc. The 562 needs work but I can't afford down time yet. 

NM, I ran the 394 for 4 hours yesterday dropping, limbing, bucking and feel less sore today.. :confused2: Go figure! Maybe the weight helped me stretch


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> The 044/440/441 series is a good saw but the 046/460/461 series has more torque, and is only a pound or so heavier, also holds a little more fuel so you can play longer between pit stops. The 44's seem to have a little more revs to em though. All in what you like I. Saw a 084 on C-list here a few weeks back, might still be there, they where asking 7-800 for it, looked like it was in ok shape.



i think the 440 chassis with a 10mm cylinder and flywheel ,early 10mm muffler and 460 dual port cover is my favorite saw now ,i have a ported 461 ,and a ported 460 also ,the way the combo works ,i get a late model chassis that runs strong ,and is not old and wore out ,i run the 461 handlebar also on the 440 ,i can bury a 32 inch bar in fir and it pulls nice ,not as fast as my 461 by no means ,but it doesn't fall on its face like my 440 jugs do ,i tune them rich too for the long bar ,it likes fuel to make tourque ,i have my 440/460 hybrid at masterminds place right now ,its more a toy ,he doing some finger port experimenting with it right now 


i just ordered 6 more of the bar wrench holders ,they are factory on the 460 rescue saw ,2 dollars each at the dealer ,i don't even notice the bar wrench there when cutting ,very nice having it right on the saw ,i lose em out of my carharts jumping in and out of machines 

here is my 2 10mm saws ,one has 10mm crank ,other 12mm crank ,both 440 chassis for newness for reliability 

View attachment 309552
View attachment 309553
View attachment 309554
View attachment 309555
View attachment 309556


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i think the 440 chassis with a 10mm cylinder and flywheel ,early 10mm muffler and 460 dual port cover is my favorite saw now ,i have a ported 461 ,and a ported 460 also ,the way the combo works ,i get a late model chassis that runs strong ,and is not old and wore out ,i run the 461 handlebar also on the 440 ,i can bury a 32 inch bar in fir and it pulls nice ,not as fast as my 461 by no means ,but it doesn't fall on its face like my 440 jugs do ,i tune them rich too for the long bar ,it likes fuel to make tourque ,i have my 440/460 hybrid at masterminds place right now ,its more a toy ,he doing some finger port experimenting with it right now
> 
> 
> i just ordered 6 more of the bar wrench holders ,they are factory on the 460 rescue saw ,2 dollars each at the dealer ,i don't even notice the bar wrench there when cutting ,very nice having it right on the saw ,i lose em out of my carharts jumping in and out of machines
> 
> here is my 2 10mm saws ,one has 10mm crank ,other 12mm crank ,both 440 chassis for newness for reliability
> 
> View attachment 309552
> View attachment 309553
> View attachment 309554
> View attachment 309555
> View attachment 309556



nice saws. I tend to believe that a 32" is just a taste big for a 440 though, but that's just me.


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> nice saws. I tend to believe that a 32" is just a taste big for a 440 though, but that's just me.



these saws with early jugs are stronger than a 440,the light bars balance nice ,i can bury the 32 inch and it feels like a 460 in the tourque area ,they are not ported either ,all oem early 90's stuff ,i have a 440 with mild porting ,it wont pull a 32 very good ,i leave a 28 on it


----------



## paccity

roberte said:


> nice saws. I tend to believe that a 32" is just a taste big for a 440 though, but that's just me.



power wise a little, but i still like the little bitt of extra reach for knottin and other nasties.


----------



## JakeG

So long as the oiler keeps up. I need to find a *smooth* 70cc, 3/4 wrap, somewhat light saw to full time w/a 28" and half skip. That would suite me well. I'd port the 562 but the oiler can't keep up unless you're just bucking. It does okay with a 24".. But much happier with a 20". 

Trx, your saw sounds pretty well rounded. I wonder if a MM'd 372 could keep up even a little. Sounds like it'd have to be at least lightly ported to keep up.


----------



## HuskStihl

*Alert...Alert....Alert*

We have been talking about saws for 2 straight pages! Some sort of record!


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> So long as the oiler keeps up. I need to find a *smooth* 70cc, 3/4 wrap, somewhat light saw to full time w/a 28" and half skip. That would suite me well. I'd port the 562 but the oiler can't keep up unless you're just bucking. It does okay with a 24".. But much happier with a 20".
> 
> Trx, your saw sounds pretty well rounded. I wonder if a MM'd 372 could keep up even a little. Sounds like it'd have to be at least lightly ported to keep up.



i have had 2 husky 372 saws in the past ,one was muff mod 28 inch bar it was a turd compared to these o44 saws for tourque

i had one with 75cc xpw top end mastermind built me ,it pulled a 32 inch bar real well ,that was a strong saw ,lot of chain speed ,i just couldn't get used to the way huskys are set up so i sold them


----------



## JakeG

Thanks Brian, not many people have explored that class of saw in a work environment. 

I haven't got heavy into wrenching on saws so I may have to go new or refurbished at least!


----------



## Trx250r180

these 044 tops aren't cookie cutters for racing by no means also ,but they make good tourque ,i can lean on the saw with a sharp square semi skip chain and they keep pulling nice ,i don't go overboard on my rakers anymore ,i'm not even touching them till the 3rd sharpening now with my oregon chain


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> these saws with early jugs are stronger than a 440,the light bars balance nice ,i can bury the 32 inch and it feels like a 460 in the tourque area ,they are not ported either ,all oem early 90's stuff ,i have a 440 with mild porting ,it wont pull a 32 very good ,i leave a 28 on it





paccity said:


> power wise a little, but i still like the little bitt of extra reach for knottin and other nasties.



just a taste light, that's all. never said it wouldn't pull it.


----------



## JakeG

Speaking of the way husky's are set up. An inboard clutch would have saved me some time yesterday. I had a little "sit-back" issue lol. It was my fault.. the wind was picking up and I didn't put the saw down. Lesson learned.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> We have been talking about saws for 2 straight pages! Some sort of record!



I would imagine that will change later today.:eek2:


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Speaking of the way husky's are set up. An inboard clutch would have saved me some time yesterday. I had a little "sit-back" issue lol. It was my fault.. the wind was picking up and I didn't put the saw down. Lesson learned.



my 372 saws had an inboard clutch ,but having the chain adjuster in the sprocket cover i didn't like ,always seemed to hang up swapping chains ,outboard does make it tougher to pull the powerhead off the bar if tree sets back on it too


----------



## HuskStihl

The bad news. Brian's saws are hard to come by, and neither a 440 or 372 is going to be a particularly strong hardwood saw with a 28" unless you get it ported. 
The good news, ported 372's and 440's are screamers


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Thanks Brian, not many people have explored that class of saw in a work environment.
> 
> I haven't got heavy into wrenching on saws so I may have to go new or refurbished at least!



if your going to go new ,for daily work ,a 461 wrap with dual port and open the factory hole up to 9/16 or 5/8 of an inch and you will have a good runner without the weight of a 90cc saw

if i worked in the woods the 461 would be my all day saw ,for all around i like these 044 saws


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> The bad news. Brian's saws are hard to come by, and neither a 440 or 372 is going to be a particularly strong hardwood saw with a 28" unless you get it ported.
> The good news, ported 372's and 440's are screamers



i had to make these saws from parts ,if have a good 440 all you need is look on ebay for a 10mm jug 75-100 bucks normally ,and an early flywheel 20-30 bucks and will have what i have ,my chain is .063 the wider troth oils better ,and makes a stiffer bar over the 050,add a dual cover ,hog out the stock 440 muffler opening to 9/16 of an inch or so ,i like the feel of the 461 handlebar too ,saw balances better with the 32 on it ,

note ,you can put the 044 jug angled top fins on a 440 ,but not a 440 jug on a 10mm piston ,pins and ring gaps snag putting the 440 jug on 10mm piston ,the pins clear fine putting 10mm jug on a 440 chassis


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm pretty sure 365, 372, 385, and the 390 are inboard clutch.


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> I'm pretty sure 365, 372, 385, and the 390 are inboard clutch.



Good to know!


----------



## HuskStihl

Another less talked about option for this displacement range

Husqvarna 576XP Professional Chain Saw Power Head | eBay


----------



## mdavlee

There's a few nice 70cc saws in the trading post right now. The 372 or 576 when ported will pull a 28" easily with semi skip.


----------



## paccity

i'm kinda liking my roachy looking 272. sure cuts fast and pretty nice handling to me.


----------



## HuskStihl

Jake,
You forgot Brian has access to special "moderator only" saw models. The 044 he's talking about cannot be purchased by the general public


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Jake,
> You forgot Brian has access to special "moderator only" saw models. The 044 he's talking about cannot be purchased by the general public



oh yes, shot across the bow, aye capn


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Thanks Brian, not many people have explored that class of saw in a work environment.
> 
> I haven't got heavy into wrenching on saws so I may have to go new or refurbished at least!



Bro I maybe wrong but are you thinking that the husky 372 ain't been used as a work saw ??? ifn you are hmmmmmm well they have been lol it one of the best saws husky ever made lol.......


Guys it does make me kinda chuckle that so many dudes seem to want big high power saws ........for guys who are production falling and knocking over large sticks and lots of them then yep they need em ....however I would suggest for folks that ain't making a living or part living outta falling then the big saws are not really necessary lol ok I'm a grumpy dude that way but why y'all want to hump big saws around beats me lol .......maybe ifn you did it for a good while ya might think differently lol.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I'm pretty sure 365, 372, 385, and the 390 are inboard clutch.



you sure on that???


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Another less talked about option for this displacement range
> 
> Husqvarna 576XP Professional Chain Saw Power Head | eBay



Jon if ya want a good reliable mid size work saw from husky go for the 372 .......the 365 btw is really a detuned 372


----------



## bustedup

paccity said:


> i'm kinda liking my roachy looking 272. sure cuts fast and pretty nice handling to me.



That was/is a good saw .....don't see many of em round here these days


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, i lost a not good one.


So did I. It was the best thing I EVER lost too lol


Wow 2 days and like 7 pages or something. Saws and handsome Mikes and fine human beings. Marriage and saws and ported saws and more saws. Oh and some pine cutting and shots across the bow. Ok I think I am caught up now. So how is everyone?


----------



## EricNY

mdavlee said:


> There's a few nice 70cc saws in the trading post right now. The 372 or 576 when ported will pull a 28" easily with semi skip.



I'm pretty content with a 28" on my 576, but I'm no full time faller


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> I'm pretty content with a 28" on my 576, but I'm no full time faller



well said bro........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> That was/is a good saw .....don't see many of em round here these days



shoot I just saw one of those a couple days ago, looked like it had a 28" on it btw


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> shoot I just saw one of those a couple days ago, looked like it had a 28" on it btw



they were/are good saws bro and yep they'll pull a 28


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> they were/are good saws bro and yep they'll pull a 28



obviously an older saw, the controls were a little diff and had held up.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> obviously an older saw, the controls were a little diff and had held up.



Lol all husky's are set up weird to you bro......being ya a stihl head lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Lol all husky's are set up weird to you bro......being ya a stihl head lol



yes sir, true story right there.

sthil head 2nd though

old school macs :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yes sir, true story right there.
> 
> sthil head 2nd though
> 
> old school macs :greenchainsaw:



Lol ok ya excused ......well a bit any way lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Lol ok ya excused ......well a bit any way lol



thanks.

we got get off the saw bit, lol, before a mod shows up :help:

weres tc with a good snake or pig story


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> thanks.
> 
> we got get off the saw bit, lol, before a mod shows up :help:
> 
> weres tc with a good snake or pig story



LOl I dunno .....hope he ok tho......I kinda worry now ifn he not around being he got previous for getting clunked lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOl I dunno .....hope he ok tho......I kinda worry now ifn he not around being he got previous for getting clunked lol



yeah but he only got smacked in the head, not too important....:hmm3grin2orange:

his takes got better.....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yeah but he only got smacked in the head, not too important....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> his takes got better.....



LOL juss as long as he didn't cut the jesus meeting tree


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup , i hate them trees like tc was talkin bout. no tellin what will happen. busted right on saws to guys, 461 24 or 28 most of the time.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Jon if ya want a good reliable mid size work saw from husky go for the 372 .......the 365 btw is really a detuned 372



Graeme, it was jake thinking about a new saw. I wouldn't be caught dead with a saw under 85cc's:hmm3grin2orange:

I'm sure the saws I listed are all inboard. I included the 385 cause I love it, but I think the others are the only current models with the inboard. I don't know about the 570 or 576.
Grumpy old man:biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, it was jake thinking about a new saw. I wouldn't be caught dead with a saw under 85cc's:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm sure the saws I listed are all inboard. I included the 385 cause I love it, but I think the others are the only current models with the inboard. I don't know about the 570 or 576.
> Grumpy old man:biggrin:



Jon ya can do a power load of work with saws under 85cc .........believe me ifn you get a 372 or 670 properly set up they are a dream to use and lighter to carry and handle


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Jon ya can do a power load of work with saws under 85cc .........believe me ifn you get a 372 or 670 properly set up they are a dream to use and lighter to carry and handle



You expect me to handle the massive old growth I tackle on a hourly basis with a tiny, girly, cute lil 70cc saw??????

I'm just funnin with ya busted old boy, the reason I can use big iron is exactly because I don't have to haul it all day. Iff'n I did I'd be runnin a ported 50cc saw:msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Damn....what a day! Have I ever said I HATE workin' on skidders??? LOL! 

Ha! The "B" crew got shut down after skidding (2) loads...haven't heard if it was precautionary or a fine coming. I wouldn't have nearly 16 loads on the ground if I thought it was dry enough to skid. Hopefully the project manager ain't too upset...my block hasn't had a skidder in it yet so I know I'm OK.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Damn....what a day! Have I ever said I HATE workin' on skidders??? LOL!
> 
> Ha! The "B" crew got shut down after skidding (2) loads...haven't heard if it was precautionary or a fine coming. I wouldn't have nearly 16 loads on the ground if I thought it was dry enough to skid. Hopefully the project manager ain't too upset...my block hasn't had a skidder in it yet so I know I'm OK.



Glad your ok bro we was concerned you'd clunked yaself again


----------



## treeslayer2003

you cut that twistled tree yet? workin on a skidder not as bad ifin it yours lol.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you cut that twistled tree yet? workin on a skidder not as bad ifin it yours lol.



agree ....well workin on the bosses ok ........ifn ya gettin paid for it lol


----------



## twochains

Slayer, I lagged the little leaner for the forester to mark it as cleared...I wasnt there for long this morning. I don't know who exactly showed up on site today to shut them guys down...coulda been park service.

Hey Graeme! How you been doing? Yeh, I worked late so we can get that skidder to the FS block. I think I'm cut loose on Sunday to skid on my block.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Slayer, I lagged the little leaner for the forester to mark it as cleared...I wasnt there for long this morning. I don't know who exactly showed up on site today to shut them guys down...coulda been park service.
> 
> Hey Graeme! How you been doing? Yeh, I worked late so we can get that skidder to the FS block. I think I'm cut loose on Sunday to skid on my block.



I'm tired but ok ...............now this time listen to this young man.............you stay the hell away from that other crew ok ............don't get drawn into scuttlebutt etc ok .......they shut down that their lookout not yours .......don't go doing favors ok you look to yourself please


----------



## twochains

I gotta do chores and get cleaned up...covered in grease and skidder filth. Be back after a bit!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I gotta do chores and get cleaned up...covered in grease and skidder filth. Be back after a bit!



chores,


or tend to the still:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

laters dudes me bed is calling to me lol


y'all be safe


----------



## mdavlee

I just got showered after an evening of running the 460 and finished up the 288 port work.


----------



## treeslayer2003

qestion fer Mike, where ya get a box suited for shipping a saw? also i bet that 460 growin on ya.


----------



## mdavlee

I take a saw box or a lowes box and then line the inside with cardboard again and make another box inside double layered and put the saw in and stuff whatever I can find for padding around it and then lay another layer of cardboard on top and close the box. They usually hold up pretty well like that. 

The 460 seems to be running better each cut almost. It will keep getting better until the rings seat completely. I kinda wish I had one of my own now. I guess I need a project saw to build and keep.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i knew ya was gonna end up wantin one.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> i knew ya was gonna end up wantin one.



If it didn't run so dang good I wouldn't. It's close to the xpw I have and it's a good runner.


----------



## twochains

You fellas have a good evening! I have a pretty bad headache and lookin' at this 'puter screen ain't helping me any. :msp_rolleyes: You all hold the fort down and have a good safe day 2moro.  :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> You fellas have a good evening! I have a pretty bad headache and lookin' at this 'puter screen ain't helping me any. :msp_rolleyes: You all hold the fort down and have a good safe day 2moro.  :msp_thumbup:



feel better bro


----------



## JakeG

cup of coffee and half gallon of water oughta fix that! Or a hot toddie...


----------



## JakeG

Busted, I know you're gone but I've been interested in a 372 for a lonnnnnnng time. No sane person would suggest they're not good for work :msp_thumbsup: I'd really like to see a low 70cc 57x saw from Husqvarna.. New chassis kind of like a big brother to the 562 that's every bit as smooth, more powerful but lighter than the 576. I heard the replacement (for the 372) has been in the works for a while but it's pointless to seek out a product not on the market.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, ya right on the water. surprising how close to dehydrated we get, I jus did that Tuesday. two bottles water and no more headache! of course there was a coffee as well, any excuse fer coffee.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, ya right on the water. surprising how close to dehydrated we get, I jus did that Tuesday. two bottles water and no more headache! of course there was a coffee as well, any excuse fer coffee.



Yes sir!! I slug down 40-50oz before 6:30 every mornin. That, one cup of coffee, cereal bar and a banana. I try getting in a gallon of water by noon-1pm.


----------



## treeslayer2003

how you makin out with the falling? you don't try stuff ya not comfortable with.


----------



## JakeG

I've been fortunate enough to be falling LIVE pine (finally).. It's predictable compared to other species. Been turnin sticks 45* on a daily basis dodging sprinkler heads, water lines and leave trees. I've got a couple, "Damn Jake, I'm impressed!" I ignore it cause that ain't what I need to hear! Pine is pretty high right now @ 54 a ton for 14" so we've been leavin the pulp.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, pine swings well. wedges very well too. I had to face bore [gut] a very large red oak yesterday, I should have snapped a pic for ya. that's when I thought of a camera, oh well next time.


----------



## JakeG

If I need to swing a pine, I'll side bore and put in a wedge on the far side, or one on each side. Then make my back cut. If it needs to swing a LOT, swing or step dutchman with a wedge on the far side. 

When yall have a pine with heavy belly and top lean towards the fall.. Do you bore the face, side, or is it just another stick?


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes, pine swings well. wedges very well too. I had to face bore [gut] a very large red oak yesterday, I should have snapped a pic for ya. that's when I thought of a camera, oh well next time.



They do wedge well! The pines down here are always swaying at the top so I use a wedge pretty often (not always) just to play it safe. 

I wish a mod would make a falling pics & video's compilation... A no b/s thread displaying good technique along with why it was used, which species the tree was, humidity, heat index, brand of socks, etc :msp_thumbup:


----------



## JakeG

Busted, since it's past your bed time I'll post a couple pics. This baby sure is fun with a 20"!


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> They do wedge well! The pines down here are always swingin at the top so I use a wedge pretty often (not always) just to play it safe.
> 
> I wish a mod would make a falling pics & video's compilation... A no b/s thread displaying good technique along with why it was used, which species the tree was, humidity, heat index, brand of socks, etc :msp_thumbup:



Jake your doing fine with what your doing.........there are different styles of falling there ain't really a best style lol............use what suits you and what you feel comfortable with.......don't get to creative lol......one thing tho ifn you swinging a tree then taper the hinge it'll pull better that way (my opinion) and steer clear of the fancy finesse cuts lol.....they good but best practice keep it simple that usually works..........ifn not send for husk he usually puts some kind of dutch in what he falling lol (Jon I'm funning with ya)


the 372 is a good saw bro ifn you like husky .........as for new on the market saws well I stick to this .......don't be the first to buy one lol......and don't be the last either lol........let the saw do the rounds and get used buy pro's then after they sorted the glitches then get one


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Busted, since it's past your bed time I'll post a couple pics. This baby sure is fun with a 20"!



all singing all dancing lol two tone too lol...................ifn it suit you and you are comfortable with it and accurate then it all good bro .....In the end what one person likes others don't


----------



## treeslayer2003

thought ya went to bed bro. Jake, when I face bore it is because the tree would set down on the bar before could ever make a proper face. hope that makes sense t ya. heavy leaners what ever spiecie, but splity wood more so. I never was a fan of side wedging but if it work for ya , carry on.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> thought ya went to bed bro. Jake, when I face bore it is because the tree would set down on the bar before could ever make a proper face. hope that makes sense t ya. heavy leaners what ever spiecie, but splity wood more so. I never was a fan of side wedging but if it work for ya , carry on.



I might be wrong but the side wedging after a bore/plunge cut sounds very like GOL style lol.......but ifn it works for ya then cool ......however question.......are you using the wedge to swig the stick???


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> I might be wrong but the side wedging after a bore/plunge cut sounds very like GOL style lol.......but ifn it works for ya then cool ......however question.......are you using the wedge to swig the stick???



No sir, using tapered holding wood to swing the stick. In my case, the wedge after a bore is like puttin on a set of training wheels for the bicycle.. Just in case. That's really what it is. I'm still a few thousand sticks away from being a semi-pro


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> thought ya went to bed bro. Jake, when I face bore it is because the tree would set down on the bar before could ever make a proper face. hope that makes sense t ya. heavy leaners what ever spiecie, but splity wood more so. I never was a fan of side wedging but if it work for ya , carry on.



TS, it sounds like you bore before you face..?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, ya right on the water. surprising how close to dehydrated we get, I jus did that Tuesday. two bottles water and no more headache! of course there was a coffee as well, any excuse fer coffee.



is 14:00 a good excuse


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> No sir, using tapered holding wood to swing the stick. In my case, the wedge after a bore is like puttin on a set of training wheels for the bicycle.. Just in case. That's really what it is. I'm still a few thousand sticks away from being a semi-pro



Ok cool wasn't being rude bro .......your doing good tho don't diss ya self


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I might be wrong but the side wedging after a bore/plunge cut sounds very like GOL style lol.......but ifn it works for ya then cool ......however question.......are you using the wedge to swig the stick???



sorry puter went out again. no if it lean bad enuf for face bore, don't even try to swing. short fat very heavy lean, top one sided. no swing. what is gol? no wedging with face bore, it to keep from splitting in absence of deep face.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> TS, it sounds like you bore before you face..?



LOl he could be boring the heartwood out to minimize fibre pulling or on leaners to lessen the chance of chairing .......he could be gutting the hinge or he could be being a bad boy and jumping them lol


----------



## JakeG

Not dissin' myself, just sayin I'm a newbie still!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Ok cool wasn't being rude bro .......*your doing good tho don't diss ya self*



That role is already taken in this thread...:taped:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> sorry puter went out again. no if it lean bad enuf for face bore, don't even try to swing. short fat very heavy lean, top one sided. no swing. what is gol? no wedging with face bore, it to keep from splitting in absence of deep face.



Game of Logging ......based on swedish style log dance lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> TS, it sounds like you bore before you face..?



you can, depends on how severe the lean. it does take some experience, and you must be comfortable plunging. keep in mind, it is for heavy leaners and no swing. if it lean that bad ya must go with lean.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> LOl he could be boring the heartwood out to minimize fibre pulling or on leaners to lessen the chance of chairing .......he could be gutting the hinge or he could be being a bad boy and jumping them lol



yes gut the hinge, leave some on each side. I seem to have trouble splainin stuff lol. shoulda took pics. you know I sometimes stump jump, but it suicide on a bad leaner.


----------



## bustedup

Jake ......Mike is trying to save out as many b/feet as he can or ifn it veneer then he can't have fibre pull it cuts down on his end value .........there are other reasons that you can bore a face to


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> best practice keep it simple that usually works..........ifn not send for husk he usually puts some kind of dutch in what he falling lol (Jon I'm funning with ya)



I agree completely with keep it simple.......for other people! Just kidding. I do get carried away with trying techniques, but I don't make videos of the easy ones.

On to the pine boring. Live loblolly pine can be faced and fell unless there is a dramatic lean


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Game of Logging ......based on swedish style log dance lol



I heard this some where before but idk what it means. short bar big stump?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I heard this some where before but idk what it means. short bar big stump?



nice ball cap lol......it a cuss word to PNW fallers lol ........imo.....it a money making exercise.......really it preaches there only one way to fall and that their way and it all based on plunge cutting from the side ......popping a wedge in and then releasing the strap........personally I think that just part of falling technique however they tell ya it the only way ........they also go into split level cuts etc


----------



## bustedup

Mike where that style was developed .....ie europe (sweden really).........big bars well ya don't see them and they don't generally use em .......


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> nice ball cap lol......it a cuss word to PNW fallers lol ........imo.....it a money making exercise.......really it preaches there only one way to fall and that their way and it all based on plunge cutting from the side ......popping a wedge in and then releasing the strap........personally I think that just part of falling technique however they tell ya it the only way ........they also go into split level cuts etc



I think I know a couple them types


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I think I know a couple them types



see told ya it was a cuss word in the PNW lol


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes gut the hinge, leave some on each side. I seem to have trouble splainin stuff lol. shoulda took pics. you know I sometimes stump jump, but it suicide on a bad leaner.



I knew what ya meant! I took the opportunity and learned NOT to bore the face when needing to turn a heavy leaner... On a windy windy day when you're tired.. And running an outboard clutch lol. Talk about stupid... No one got hurt and there will be a pic soon.

22" pine, leaning worse than the one I posted a couple days ago (maybe it was yesterday?).. I wanted to turn it but I bored the face and immediately slapped myself. What was I thinking? Talk about pissed off. I placed a block back into the face cut, near the side with the lean & nipped some holding wood. Started my back cut getting only half the holding wood... The weight of the lean combined with the wind snagged my bar.... "F***, I knew it". Anyway, I'm glad I understood it was about to happen. After removing the powerhead I inserted and tapped a wedge in the back cut got the tree down in a slow fashion... 6-7" thick holding wood pulled 14" out of the butt log. Again, I'll take a pic (probably Monday) as a reminder to myself to not do that again.

Lesson learned.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> nice ball cap lol......it a cuss word to PNW fallers lol ........imo.....it a money making exercise.......really it preaches there only one way to fall and that their way and it all based on plunge cutting from the side ......popping a wedge in and then releasing the strap........personally I think that just part of falling technique however they tell ya it the only way ........they also go into split level cuts etc



no I not into side bore to a strap, seems strange to me. as does side wedging but it works for some. split level? ya mean step hinge? that jus to give a second or two to get away if cut the hinge thru. or that is my take on it. idk, more terminology lol. I have seen a lot of people close to death cutting heavy lean oak on the edge of an opening like a field.


----------



## bustedup

That style will never catch on in the northwest .......as it not the best way to fall large sticks lol.......which where it was developed ..........there ain't anything that big lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> see told ya it was a cuss word in the PNW lol



yup, from Norwegian decent, touch superioropcorn:


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I knew what ya meant! I took the opportunity and learned NOT to bore the face when needing to turn a heavy leaner... On a windy windy day when you're tired.. And running an outboard clutch lol. Talk about stupid... No one got hurt and there will be a pic soon.
> 
> 22" pine, leaning worse than the one I posted a couple days ago (maybe it was yesterday?).. I wanted to turn it but I bored the face and immediately slapped myself. What was I thinking? Talk about pissed off. I placed a block back into the face cut, near the side with the lean & nipped some holding wood. Started my back cut getting only half the holding wood... The weight of the lean combined with the wind snagged my bar.... "F***, I knew it". Anyway, I'm glad I understood it was about to happen. After removing the powerhead I inserted and tapped a wedge in the back cut got the tree down in a slow fashion... 6-7" thick holding wood pulled 14" out of the butt log. Again, I'll take a pic (probably Monday) as a reminder to myself to not do that again.
> 
> Lesson learned.




key there you know what ya did wrong bro



turning heavy leaners ain't easy and there only so much ya can do


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> no I not into side bore to a strap, seems strange to me. as does side wedging but it works for some. split level? ya mean step hinge? that jus to give a second or two to get away if cut the hinge thru. or that is my take on it. idk, more terminology lol. I have seen a lot of people close to death cutting heavy lean oak on the edge of an opening like a field.



they teach a split level for back leaners Mike and it only works on small sticks ........I don't like it I got my own way of doing them lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> I knew what ya meant! I took the opportunity and learned NOT to bore the face when needing to turn a heavy leaner... On a windy windy day when you're tired.. And running an outboard clutch lol. Talk about stupid... No one got hurt and there will be a pic soon.
> 
> 22" pine, leaning worse than the one I posted a couple days ago (maybe it was yesterday?).. I wanted to turn it but I bored the face and immediately slapped myself. What was I thinking? Talk about pissed off. I placed a block back into the face cut, near the side with the lean & nipped some holding wood. Started my back cut getting only half the holding wood... The weight of the lean combined with the wind snagged my bar.... "F***, I knew it". Anyway, I'm glad I understood it was about to happen. After removing the powerhead I inserted and tapped a wedge in the back cut got the tree down in a slow fashion... 6-7" thick holding wood pulled 14" out of the butt log. Again, I'll take a pic (probably Monday) as a reminder to myself to not do that again.
> 
> Lesson learned.



22" hardly enuff to do that to. but if you keep falling, ya going to run into something big and not pine. that is where you gonna need more tricks. all in good time. you just be carful out there.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> key there you know what ya did wrong bro
> 
> 
> 
> turning heavy leaners ain't easy and there only so much ya can do



turning sometimes works....




turning saw or worse into a pile of junk


----------



## JakeG

I find myself doing a higher back cut (higher than the face) on back leaners. I have used the side bore and side wedge deal a few times. Here's a pic of both... It worked fine but was possibly not necessary for a pro


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> turning sometimes works....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turning saw or worse into a pile of junk



done that.......also ya forgot .........ifn it doesn't work ......................run.............fast...........whilst praying....................and hope it don't follow ya................and pray the bullbuck wasn't watching either


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> key there you know what ya did wrong bro
> 
> 
> 
> turning heavy leaners ain't easy and there only so much ya can do



Yes sir



treeslayer2003 said:


> *22" hardly enuff to do that to.* but if you keep falling, ya going to run into something big and not pine. that is where you gonna need more tricks. all in good time. you just be carful out there.



Good to know!


----------



## treeslayer2003

yellow pine really usualy jus face and wedge. hafta be big and lean hard for other ways.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> done that.......also ya forgot .........ifn it doesn't work ......................run.............fast...........whilst praying....................and hope it don't follow ya................and pray the bullbuck wasn't watching either



I had to do some praying on a Mac 700 once


----------



## bustedup

Jake I take it you bore cut your sticks??? then release the holding strap??? .........a higher back cut to me juss makes it harder to get it over ........there are other ways of copig wit a back learner but if you comfortable with that method then cool.........be careful tho how close to the hinge you putting ya wedges in


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Jake I take it you bore cut your sticks??? then release the holding strap??? .........a higher back cut to me juss makes it harder to get it over ........there are other ways of copig wit a back learner but if you comfortable with that method then cool.........be careful tho how close to the hinge you putting ya wedges in



another post I want like more than once. you just put into words what I couldn't.
less leverage close to hinge.


----------



## bustedup

this is just me but wedging like that I'd be worried I'd send the stick backwards


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Jake I take it you bore cut your sticks??? then release the holding strap??? .........a higher back cut to me juss makes it harder to get it over ........there are other ways of copig wit a back learner but if you comfortable with that method then cool.........be careful tho how close to the hinge you putting ya wedges in



I know there are more effient ways to deal with back leaners, I just don't know those ways! Whatdya have for me?


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I know there are more effient ways to deal with back leaners, I just don't know those ways! Whatdya have for me?



I'm sure cody did a vid where he did a back leaner ......I think slowp posted it somewhere


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> this is just me but wedging like that I'd be worried I'd send the stick backwards



My experience with it is the wedges are already trying to send the tree towards the way you faced it before you finish the back cut. I can't see the stick sitting back with those wedges lifting. But anything is possible!


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> I know there are more effient ways to deal with back leaners, I just don't know those ways! Whatdya have for me?



have ya tried a shallow face and then back wedge?


----------



## JakeG

Yes sir.. Depending on the lean, I may use two wedges.. Nibble, wedge, nibble, wedge. Doesn't take long really

On this stand, most pines are leaning but needing to be dropped a different direction. It's not that bad tho


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I know there are more effient ways to deal with back leaners, I just don't know those ways! Whatdya have for me?



I wasn't knockin ya bro ........juss wedging that close to the hinge aint something I'd do and as I said I'd be thinking this stick gonna go backwards ....but that juss me bro ........also wedging that close is putting a hell of a force on the hinge wood and ifn it not great you could very easily snap it


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> I wasn't knockin ya bro ........juss wedging that close to the hinge aint something I'd do and as I said I'd be thinking this stick gonna go backwards ....but that juss me bro ........also wedging that close is putting a hell of a force on the hinge wood and ifn it not great you could very easily snap it



Man, that's damn good point


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Yes sir.. Depending on the lean, I may use two wedges.. Nibble, wedge, nibble, wedge. Doesn't take long really
> 
> On this stand, most pines are leaning but needing to be dropped a different direction. It's not that bad tho



really that is best for most pine or poplar imo. less they huge or severe lean.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> My experience with it is the wedges are already trying to send the tree towards the way you faced it before you finish the back cut. I can't see the stick sitting back with those wedges lifting. But anything is possible!



a\gain juss me but your lifting it at 90 to where you want it to go...........and ifn you bore cutting and releasing then it shouldn't sit back ( in theory) juss dawned on me (i'm a dork lol) are ya boring in and cutting right out the back ???


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> I know there are more effient ways to deal with back leaners, I just don't know those ways! Whatdya have for me?



All I've got is bash bash bash. Best look for back leaner advice elsewhere:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Yes sir.. Depending on the lean, I may use two wedges.. Nibble, wedge, nibble, wedge. Doesn't take long really
> 
> On this stand, most pines are leaning but needing to be dropped a different direction. It's not that bad tho



when ya say nibble .......where ya nibbling lol???


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> All I've got is bash bash bash. Best look for back leaner advice elsewhere:msp_biggrin:



no no jon, we not bashin. not at all. please don't take it that way.


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> a\gain juss me but your lifting it at 90 to where you want it to go...........and ifn you bore cutting and releasing then it shouldn't sit back ( in theory) juss dawned on me (i'm a dork lol) are ya boring in and cutting right out the back ???



If I side bore, I'm usually trying to turn a stick. I've made a tapered hinge and have nipped the holding wood a little. After boring in I'll leave a small strap then back release. Turns the pine pretty well. 

Previously posted pics:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> no no jon, we not bashin. not at all. please don't take it that way.



Mike I think he was meaning bash as in his prowess with his sledge lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Mike I think he was meaning bash as in his prowess with his sledge lol



oh right, in that case i'm a basher to lol.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> If I side bore, I'm usually trying to turn a stick. I've made a tapered hinge and have nipped the holding wood a little. After boring in I'll leave a small strap then back release. Turns the pine pretty well.
> 
> Previously posted pics:



cool bro I'm juss trying to get my extremely slow brain in gear ......and I got the toothache lol........ifn ya actually back the stick up then you can watch feel and judge the taper better in my opinion ........rather than setting the hinge first off but that juss me then ya can wedge from the rear and lift the stick the way ya want it ........


----------



## northmanlogging

Swedish stump dance is for anemic midgets that can't handle a 20# saw... and its slow, and not really all that much more safe for the standard tree falling, for heavy leaners I could see a use, although the coos bay is quicker and just as effective... but I digress.

For back leaners if they aren't to severe, you can wedge and stack wedges or jack if you got one. On smaller diameter trees, say 8" or so you can put your back cut in first start a wedge, pound it in tight, then cut the face up. Just be very careful with how much hold wood you leave, and make damn sure you can line your cuts up first, you don't get the chance to chase your cuts. Once you have the face cut up start beating your wedges until you see stars, then beat em some more. Backing first and then facing is in my opinion rather advanced, because it takes a fare amount of saw control, more than the average firewood hack can muster sober.

There is also a tongue and grove thing that works on small wood for when you get your saw horribly pinched, but it takes two saws then or a little bit of ESP. This one is also more than a little advanced, mostly cause you cutting away most of the holding wood on an already back leaning tree... Basically after you pinch your bar (or before for those with ESP) you make a bar width plunge centered and straight through the back and out the face, an inch or so above the back cut,without cutting to much side wood, then insert a wedge and beat the snot out of it. The gap between back cut and plunge will split out and hopefully the tree will continue over in the correct direction. To be honest I learned that on on youtube where some Yahoo was using a steel splitting wedge to fall palm trees, but it does work.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Swedish stump dance is for anemic midgets that can't handle a 20# saw... and its slow, and not really all that much more safe for the standard tree falling, for heavy leaners I could see a use, although the coos bay is quicker and just as effective... but I digress.
> 
> For back leaners if they aren't to severe, you can wedge and stack wedges or jack if you got one. On smaller diameter trees, say 8" or so you can put your back cut in first start a wedge, pound it in tight, then cut the face up. Just be very careful with how much hold wood you leave, and make damn sure you can line your cuts up first, you don't get the chance to chase your cuts. Once you have the face cut up start beating your wedges until you see stars, then beat em some more. Backing first and then facing is in my opinion rather advanced, because it takes a fare amount of saw control, more than the average firewood hack can muster sober.
> 
> There is also a tongue and grove thing that works on small wood for when you get your saw horribly pinched, but it takes two saws then or a little bit of ESP. This one is also more than a little advanced, mostly cause you cutting away most of the holding wood on an already back leaning tree... Basically after you pinch your bar (or before for those with ESP) you make a bar width plunge centered and straight through the back and out the face, an inch or so above the back cut,without cutting to much side wood, then insert a wedge and beat the snot out of it. The gap between back cut and plunge will split out and hopefully the tree will continue over in the correct direction. To be honest I learned that on on youtube where some Yahoo was using a steel splitting wedge to fall palm trees, but it does work.:msp_rolleyes:



the back cut, wedge then face is how I do it...........


----------



## JakeG

NM I saw that video too. Used it once and said, that was cool, it worked.

I hear ya on the small sticks!


----------



## bustedup

Jake north is spot on .....however don't go jacking one til some person shows ya how to seat the jack etc and where to seat it else ya get ya self in a shed load of not nice things happening.....


----------



## northmanlogging

As for turning and swinging trees, I like to stick with the stump a little longer than is really healthy... that way I can help steer it a little bit, or stop the swing before it goes to far. This is often confused with trying to minimize fiber pull, when what I'm really doing is making sure the bastard is going where I want it.

This is also one huge draw back to the GOL method, once you cut the back strap they teach you to run, but if your aim is a little off or you misjudge the lean/limb/top weight your pretty much screwed. Which I'll readily admit is not a big deal in small short timber or firewooding, however when making it or breaking it in tall timber missing stumps is a very big deal, or missing the house, green house, chicken coop, fence, and the neighbors swimming pool... staying with it until it commits isn't such a bad thing. Yes it is very dangerous... don't try this at home.

Steering is also another reason for the long bars, once she starts to tip, you don't have time to dance over to the off side and nip a little more holding wood to get it to pull a little harder to the on side...


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> NM I saw that video too. Used it once and said, that was cool, it worked.
> 
> I hear ya on the small sticks!



I watched awhile ago thought what a moron... then I got into a patch of dog hair... I've used it 4-5 times in the last month or so:redface: I freakin hate small trees:msp_angry:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> As for turning and swinging trees, I like to stick with the stump a little longer than is really healthy... that way I can help steer it a little bit, or stop the swing before it goes to far. This is often confused with trying to minimize fiber pull, when what I'm really doing is making sure the bastard is going where I want it.
> 
> This is also one huge draw back to the GOL method, once you cut the back strap they teach you to run, but if your aim is a little off or you misjudge the lean/limb/top weight your pretty much screwed. Which I'll readily admit is not a big deal in small short timber or firewooding, however when making it or breaking it in tall timber missing stumps is a very big deal, or missing the house, green house, chicken coop, fence, and the neighbors swimming pool... staying with it until it commits isn't such a bad thing. Yes it is very dangerous... don't try this at home.
> 
> Steering is also another reason for the long bars, once she starts to tip, you don't have time to dance over to the off side and nip a little more holding wood to get it to pull a little harder to the on side...




Ok you put it bluntly lol.........I told ya GOL was a cuss word in the Northwest lol...........


Jake things will come in time ........swinging trees is more an art than a do this do that ......it comes with feel and time at the stump ..........backing a stick up will give ya more feel and the chance to adjust (ok plunging does have it's place granted) and more importantly if ya back it up you can be looking up to see the top move and where it going .......setting the hinge first and boring your really committed


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> Jake north is spot on .....however don't go jacking one til some person shows ya how to seat the jack etc and where to seat it else ya get ya self in a shed load of not nice things happening.....



Jacks can break, and placement is crucial, they can also pop out much like cheap wedges... then your in a world of panic!!! remember to back em up with wedges...

I'm out gang got some OT tomorrow, and I still have to fix the missus's breaks before Sunday, and Saturday is off somewheres else... and sharpen 4 saws, and 5 chains, fabricate an air cleaner for crummy II, crummy I needs an oil change, and I need a beer... and a day off...


----------



## bustedup

another nugget of useless info lol..............I know what ya said bout the height of the back cut ........I know the books talk bout stump shot etc and what yo alluded to.......however I don't think your going up hill or cross hill so stump shot not as major an issue and I assume your using a conventional face (well it looked that way) .....the higher you make your back cut the more pounding you have to do to get it over.......that's really just falling mechanics and why and how a stick commits and falls


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Jacks can break, and placement is crucial, they can also pop out much like cheap wedges... then your in a world of panic!!! remember to back em up with wedges...
> 
> I'm out gang got some OT tomorrow, and I still have to fix the missus's breaks before Sunday, and Saturday is off somewheres else... and sharpen 4 saws, and 5 chains, fabricate an air cleaner for crummy II, crummy I needs an oil change, and I need a beer... and a day off...



hence don't do it less you been shown how to ............oh and tree jacks are for that lol.......it not the jack ya use for lifting ya truck either lol


----------



## mdavlee

If you've got smaller back learners I've put the back cut in and bored through the hinge so your wedge won't bottom out on the hinge. It worked pretty good on a 12" beech.


----------



## JakeG

Y'all kept my ass up late, I feel like Rob!

:dribble:


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, shake it off.


----------



## JakeG

Lol, I'm workin on it :coffee:

Coffee and water. The smell of bacon woke me up, and it wasn't a dream.. nice surprise!

Edit: Thank btw, for the advice!


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Y'all kept my ass up late, I feel like Rob!
> 
> :dribble:





treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, shake it off.



you have no idea :msp_thumbup: 

shake it off and stay lubed up and stretch before you get going :coffee::lifter:


----------



## roberte

jake,

you smoking ribs or shoulder tomorrow?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> jake,
> 
> you smoking ribs or shoulder tomorrow?:msp_thumbup:



Wife and I were just talkin about that.... So, yes. If not tomorrow then Sunday!


----------



## mdavlee

You guys are slipping. No posts for 5 hours


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> You guys are slipping. No posts for 5 hours



im pacing myself


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> You guys are slipping. No posts for 5 hours



tell me about it ,try moderating nothing :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> tell me about it ,try moderating nothing :msp_wink:




 opcorn:


----------



## JakeG

Went and looked at the (new) next piece of land four blocks from where we are now. 5 acres of small pine. Even with the small loads we're turning out, there may only be 1-2 loads of 14"s. There's gonna be lots of 8" and 10" loads. 

If there were ever a time that I needed a log skidder, its now. What we have ain't gonna cut it and will be down for a couple weeks! POS Massey Furgeson


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Went and looked at the (new) next piece of land four blocks from where we are now. 5 acres of small pine. Even with the small loads we're turning out, there may only be 1-2 loads of 14"s. There's gonna be lots of 8" and 10" loads.
> 
> If there were ever a time that I needed a log skidder, its now. What we have ain't gonna cut it and will be down for a couple weeks! POS Massey Furgeson



here's my skidder 

View attachment 309744
View attachment 309745
View attachment 309746
View attachment 309747


----------



## JakeG

What's with the dodge? Diesel?


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> here's my skidder
> 
> View attachment 309744
> View attachment 309745
> View attachment 309746
> View attachment 309747



ifn it works it works .........


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> What's with the dodge? Diesel?



was a friend of mines 1/2 ton 4x4 ,it was way overweight ,here's what those logs turned into 


View attachment 309748
View attachment 309749
View attachment 309750


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> was a friend of mines 1/2 ton 4x4 ,it was way overweight ,here's what those logs turned into
> 
> 
> View attachment 309748
> View attachment 309749
> View attachment 309750



nice job


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> here's my skidder
> 
> View attachment 309744
> View attachment 309745
> View attachment 309746
> View attachment 309747



that the loader lol. bet ya good at hookin at the middle now. yea boys, I have loaded with a pole truck. don't want to go back either.


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> jake,
> 
> you smoking ribs or shoulder tomorrow?:msp_thumbup:



Two racks of spare ribs and rib tips.. Should be pullin em off the pit in 24-25hrs.


----------



## bustedup

necessity is the mother of all invention.......father too ......ok the whole family lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> nice job



Thanks sir ,i move stuff like that with skid steer now ,i built some forks to fit it off a small forklift i scrapped out ,and i mill onsite with my stihl 660 mill ,i get a lot more waste than the bandsaw guy did ,but i'm self sufficient now


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> was a friend of mines 1/2 ton 4x4 ,it was way overweight ,here's what those logs turned into
> 
> 
> View attachment 309748
> View attachment 309749
> View attachment 309750




that's some nice lumber there:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Two racks of spare ribs and rib tips.. Should be pullin em off the pit in 24-25hrs.



I bet i'd put on weight ifn we lived on the same road lol.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Two racks of spare ribs and rib tips.. Should be pullin em off the pit in 24-25hrs.




pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I bet i'd put on weight ifn we lived on the same road lol.



LOL ok now we got a chef........we got a saw bones ......guess all we need now is actually some fallers and loggers the we good to go lol


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> that's some nice lumber there:msp_thumbup:



here they are during construction ,its finished now ,there's cedar railings up ,house is done now 

View attachment 309751


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> here they are during construction ,its finished now ,there's cedar railings up ,house is done now
> 
> View attachment 309751



that is nice bro. but why paint that Purdy wood?


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


>



great pic ......could put a caption ........time not to be there lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

run from um all


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> that is nice bro. but why paint that Purdy wood?




i ended up boxing the uprights to look like 12x12 beams ,stained natural cedar color the spar varnished them


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> run from um all



yup


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> run from um all



ain't that the truth bro


----------



## RandyMac

you girls git to work


----------



## bustedup

Really that pic Randy really does say it all ........and young guns should take note of it .......when it goes you get the hell outta dodge .......let the dude with the camera capture the scene ......then view it later lol


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> you girls git to work



can't sir ......need time off ......got the toothache lol


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> I bet i'd put on weight ifn we lived on the same road lol.



No doubt.. You can smell it two blocks away. It's a tease. Also, my wife bakes 3-4 times a week... I'd be dropping that stuff off at ur place the second it came out the oven. I'm tryin' ta quit!



roberte said:


> pics or it didn't happen



Pics are inevitable! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> great pic *......could put a caption .......*.time not to be there lol



you just got 6 months worth of words out of him, back to normal now


----------



## RandyMac

at least one of you needs a beating


----------



## JakeG

RandyMac said:


> at least one of you needs a beating



Ain't that the truth.. bunch of whipper snappers.. :msp_scared:

That's gonna make someone a good signature line...


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> No doubt.. You can smell it two blocks away. It's a tease. Also, my wife bakes 3-4 times a week... I'd be dropping that stuff off at ur place the second it came out the oven. I'm tryin' ta quit!
> 
> oh, you are teasing now. see why ya gotta be way over there lol mmmm pie :msp_wub:


----------



## bustedup

RandyMac said:


> at least one of you needs a beating



ok juss hit me right jaw so ya knock this tooth out


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> at least one of you needs a beating



well im hiding in plain sight....


----------



## treeslayer2003

see, y'all say he don't talk much but the way I see it he say a lot with few words. and if I knew how to make a sig I woulda done quoted him by now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> ok juss hit me right jaw so ya knock this tooth out



bro, stop suffering. go get that dam thing pulled out. i'd go wit ya but well air fair spensive.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> bro, stop suffering. go get that dam thing pulled out. i'd go wit ya but well air fair spensive.



I'll pull it myself .......


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I'll pull it myself .......



what ever ya do, do not lock vice grips on it. it a bad deal.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ok juss hit me right jaw so ya knock this tooth out




its always better to wait for the weekend before going to the dentist...


looks like single malt and vise grips:censored:


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



looks like some more sierra county action


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> its always better to wait for the weekend before going to the dentist...
> 
> 
> looks like single malt and vise grips:censored:



yea, so he charge double. ol navy dentist in town is good. 5 minutes n ya out the door, I can stand any thing that long.


----------



## redprospector

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can stand any thing that long.



Famous last words. 
I can tell that you've never had dental work done in Juarez. :msp_scared:

Andy


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> looks like some more sierra county action



Yuba Pass at Haskell Creek


----------



## treeslayer2003

no sir, I have not. I do have bad chompers tho. I can say with confidence that after 2 weeks of a bad toothache, a man will do about any thing for relief. had one pulled without novacain. RELIEF.


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


> Yuba Pass at Haskell Creek



I thought so. did you ever fall on Eureka Peak and Eureka Ridge?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> no sir, I have not. I do have bad chompers tho. I can say with confidence that after 2 weeks of a bad toothache, a man will do about any thing for relief. had one pulled without novacain. RELIEF.



no theres a bad mofo


----------



## treeslayer2003

not really, if ya hurt bad enuf well any thing for relief.


----------



## roberte

it must be Friday night and the juice from the still is fresh :msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

how you doin then Rob? get any thing goin, and hows ya better half?


----------



## RandyMac

roberte said:


> I thought so. did you ever fall on Eureka Peak and Eureka Ridge?



I know the area, didn't work there


----------



## roberte

Doing fine, thanks. no not yet but starting to write letters. the war dept, well annoying and after knee surgery, she has the "no i'll get its"

going to get some exercise now 


how about you?


----------



## redprospector

treeslayer2003 said:


> no sir, I have not. I do have bad chompers tho. I can say with confidence that after 2 weeks of a bad toothache, a man will do about any thing for relief. had one pulled without novacain. RELIEF.



Ever had 3 molars split into 4 pieces with a cold chisel, and no working Novocain (had plenty of shots, but more water than med.)? That's when you need relief from your relief. I spit out slivers of jaw bone for 6 months.
I sympathize with you for your tooth ache. I've been there & done that. But it can always be worse. 
Hope you get some relief soon.

Andy


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Doing fine, thanks. no not yet but starting to write letters. the war dept, well annoying and after knee surgery, she has the "no i'll get its"
> 
> going to get some exercise now
> 
> 
> how about you?



same ol stuff, jus another day.


----------



## HuskStihl

Took the day off and drove the kids down to Galveston island to play in the ocean. Several hours playing in the waves, dinner, s'mores, and now trying to get 4 kids to go to sleep in a 40sq foot section of our little travel camper. I just gave up, locked them in, and am having a $12 Rioja all by my self. Good day, but also a good argument for birth control! She who must be obeyed just stuck her head out and asked me to find the duct tape. I didn't ask, but I'm hoping.


----------



## northmanlogging

reason #12 I don't have kids...:wink2:


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> I thought so. did you ever fall on Eureka Peak and Eureka Ridge?



Is that the one kinda sorta between the LaPorte-Quincy road and Graeagle?


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Is that the one kinda sorta between the LaPorte-Quincy road and Graeagle?



yup


----------



## HuskStihl

*I'm gonna need a lot of support from u fellas*

I am formally coming out of the "I wanna be a pro faller" closet. It will come as a shock to many of you who thought I was happy in my role of village falling idiot, that I someday aspire to be the best. I pm'd gologit about it, and he seemed to offer encouragement, saying I was certainly a "unique" faller. Randy said I was a "special" type faller. I figured the next logical place to receive recognition for my abilities would be the international Olympic committee. Where I attempted to get the step Dutchman in as an Olympic event. The bastards felt the Paralympics might be more my speed. They in turn suggested the special Olympics. I am in negotiation with the special Olympics to get timber falling in as a sport. After they saw me fall a few they found I truly embody the spirit of the special Olympian and wished the event to proceed. Here's how it will be set up. Each contestant will be given a 6" thick solid styrofoam "tree" 8' in height and a serrated plastic knife. Speed of falling as well as directional accuracy will be the primary determinants of success. Any serious bodily injury to yourself or another competitor will be penalized, *but the number and variety of named techniques you cram into falling that 6 inched will go towards your score. *. I know its early but i think I have this locked up, unless that " blade runner" guy shows up. Anybody who wants to come and help me train is welcome!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> I am formally coming out of the "I wanna be a pro faller" closet. It will come as a shock to many of you who thought I was happy in my role of village falling idiot, that I someday aspire to be the best. I pm'd gologit about it, and he seemed to offer encouragement, saying I was certainly a "unique" faller. Randy said I was a "special" type faller. I figured the next logical place to receive recognition for my abilities would be the international Olympic committee. Where I attempted to get the step Dutchman in as an Olympic event. The bastards felt the Paralympics might be more my speed. They in turn suggested the special Olympics. I am in negotiation with the special Olympics to get timber falling in as a sport. After they saw me fall a few they found I truly embody the spirit of the special Olympian and wished the event to proceed. Here's how it will be set up. Each contestant will be given a 6" thick solid styrofoam "tree" 8' in height and a serrated plastic knife. Speed of falling as well as directional accuracy will be the primary determinants of success. Any serious bodily injury to yourself or another competitor will be penalized, *but the number and variety of named techniques you cram into falling that 6 inched will go towards your score. *. I know its early but i think I have this locked up, unless that " blade runner" guy shows up. Anybody who wants to come and help me train is welcome!



You need to wander up the seawall to the Poop Deck, "Where the elite meet in bare feet". Right across the street from the new boardwalk, best little dive in Galveston. Sit on their little deck on an old boat chair, drink a two dollar longneck, and try and not to do anything I wouldn't do.:wink2:


----------



## JakeG

Jon, we almost went out there today. Ended up visiting a small petting zoo/play area then chuck-e-cheese.. 

Good luck on the Special Olypics deal.. If you need a sponsor let me know, I'll pitch in for the T-shirts & plastic knives (does it matter which brand?).


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Bout time to put together a south Texas GTG.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I am formally coming out of the "I wanna be a pro faller" closet. It will come as a shock to many of you who thought I was happy in my role of village falling idiot, that I someday aspire to be the best. I pm'd gologit about it, and he seemed to offer encouragement, saying I was certainly a "unique" faller. Randy said I was a "special" type faller. I figured the next logical place to receive recognition for my abilities would be the international Olympic committee. Where I attempted to get the step Dutchman in as an Olympic event. The bastards felt the Paralympics might be more my speed. They in turn suggested the special Olympics. I am in negotiation with the special Olympics to get timber falling in as a sport. After they saw me fall a few they found I truly embody the spirit of the special Olympian and wished the event to proceed. Here's how it will be set up. Each contestant will be given a 6" thick solid styrofoam "tree" 8' in height and a serrated plastic knife. Speed of falling as well as directional accuracy will be the primary determinants of success. Any serious bodily injury to yourself or another competitor will be penalized, *but the number and variety of named techniques you cram into falling that 6 inched will go towards your score. *. I know its early but i think I have this locked up, unless that " blade runner" guy shows up. Anybody who wants to come and help me train is welcome!




Jon stop drinking and taking trips with the family it obviously don't agree with ya 



I'd reconsider the Blade runner dude showing up lol .........he on bail for murder at the mo


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Is that the one kinda sorta between the LaPorte-Quincy road and Graeagle?



From my house in Portola , I can be in Graeagle in 15 min, Johnsville in another 15. From Johnsville you can go to LaPorte from there Or Quincy but you need not be in a hurry. From Graeagle you can also end up here. In Randymacs short story the other day this would be the other side of the mountain. Till I find some Eureka Peak pics, this will have to do


View attachment 309859

Gold Lake

View attachment 309860

Photo taken from the Mohawk-Chapman Road over looking the valley

View attachment 309861


Ridge top in between Haskel Peak and Mills Peak


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I am formally coming out of the "I wanna be a pro faller" closet. It will come as a shock to many of you who thought I was happy in my role of village falling idiot, that I someday aspire to be the best. I pm'd gologit about it, and he seemed to offer encouragement, saying I was certainly a "unique" faller. Randy said I was a "special" type faller. I figured the next logical place to receive recognition for my abilities would be the international Olympic committee. Where I attempted to get the step Dutchman in as an Olympic event. The bastards felt the Paralympics might be more my speed. They in turn suggested the special Olympics. I am in negotiation with the special Olympics to get timber falling in as a sport. After they saw me fall a few they found I truly embody the spirit of the special Olympian and wished the event to proceed. Here's how it will be set up. Each contestant will be given a 6" thick solid styrofoam "tree" 8' in height *and a serrated plastic knife*. Speed of falling as well as directional accuracy will be the primary determinants of success. Any serious bodily injury to yourself or another competitor will be penalized, *but the number and variety of named techniques you cram into falling that 6 inched will go towards your score. *. I know its early but i think I have this locked up, unless that " blade runner" guy shows up. Anybody who wants to come and help me train is welcome!



in this event you might want to use a skip tooth scalpel


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> I'll pitch in for the plastic knives (does it matter which brand?).



Jake, I love ya (well, at least enjoy u'r company) but you are a total ####ing noob! Does the brand matter!!!!!?????

Ok, I'll pretend we're on the homeowners helper forum and take it slow. Many, many different brands, but the Solo and Dixie are the two most popular. Both have been around forever, but..

Solo: very popular with the PNW guys, mostly a cultural thing but they are very solid. Advantages, well built, stiffer "blade", stays sharp a little longer, and look cooler. Disadvantages, significantly more expensive, heavier, slower, and you need to pay extra for proper "blade" lubricarion.

Dixie: Well built, but less popular with the old guys due to a perception of "plasticyness".
Advantages, lighter, cheaper, a little faster stock. Disadvantages, there is a big section of the plastic knife world who will never respect one or their user, crappy dealers, and sold in disreputable places.

That's just a basic primer. Then we get into square serration vs round, skip serration vs full serration. It really goes on forever, and that's before all the modification possibilities are even touched upon


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Ain't that the truth.. bunch of whipper snappers.. :msp_scared:
> 
> That's gonna make someone a good signature line...





:msp_thumbup:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Jake, I love ya (well, at least enjoy u'r company) but you are a total ####ing noob! Does the brand matter!!!!!?????
> 
> Ok, I'll pretend we're on the homeowners helper forum and take it slow. Many, many different brands, but the Solo and Dixie are the two most popular. Both have been around forever, but..
> 
> Solo: very popular with the PNW guys, mostly a cultural thing but they are very solid. Advantages, well built, stiffer "blade", stays sharp a little longer, and look cooler. Disadvantages, significantly more expensive, heavier, slower, and you need to pay extra for proper "blade" lubricarion.
> 
> Dixie: Well built, but less popular with the old guys due to a perception of "plasticyness".
> Advantages, lighter, cheaper, a little faster stock. Disadvantages, there is a big section of the plastic knife world who will never respect one or their user, crappy dealers, and sold in disreputable places.
> 
> That's just a basic primer. Then we get into square serration vs round, skip serration vs full serration. It really goes on forever, and that's before all the modification possibilities are even touched upon



If you take a feather edge file to a solo and put a silky profile to the teeth, it will blow the dixie out of the water. Just make sure you use chinette plates. If your cutting your steak on a styrofoam plate, it can go right through. I always wear my chaps if its a picnic situation just in case.


----------



## jrcat

Oh I give up... Cant keep up unless I spend a quarter of my time here lol. Hows it hanging everyone? Been busy out cruising timber and such.


----------



## northmanlogging

PNW picnic knifesView attachment 309875


----------



## bustedup

Scots picnic knives lolView attachment 309895


----------



## JakeG

Life starts with Baker's & Chef's brand of plastic knives. Nuff said


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> PNW picnic knifesView attachment 309875





bustedup said:


> Scots picnic knives lolView attachment 309895




View attachment 309899


aussie picnic knife :help:


----------



## bustedup

Scots salad knife View attachment 309901



Scots steak knife View attachment 309902


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Scots salad knife View attachment 309901
> 
> 
> 
> Scots steak knife View attachment 309902



I didn't know mutton required a knife :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I didn't know mutton required a knife :kilt:



for mutton read english lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Oh I give up... Cant keep up unless I spend a quarter of my time here lol. Hows it hanging everyone? Been busy out cruising timber and such.



your not getting off that easy :msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> for mutton read english lol



I never know lol, that "isle" is kind of the same .


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I never know lol, that "isle" is kind of the same .



LOL 2 countries one principality bro


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL 2 countries one principality bro



so in Scotland yall drive on the left


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> so in Scotland yall drive on the left



yup


----------



## JakeG

It has begun..





All trimmed up and smoking nicely in Hickory/Applewood at 265-270. Just 5 1/2 more hours! 

Not pictured are the rib tips and trimming.. About 50% of people think the rib tips have more flavor than the actual ribs. I'm turning into one of those people... The tips have *bark* all the way around and make perfect snacks while ribs are the actual meal


----------



## Trx250r180

infractions for all that don't run a saw today oke:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 309911


JakeG said:


> It has begun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All trimmed up and smoking nicely in Hickory/Applewood at 265-270. Just 5 1/2 more hours!
> 
> Not pictured are the rib tips and trimming.. About 50% of people think the rib tips have more flavor than the actual ribs. I'm turning into one of those people... The tips have *bark* all the way around and make perfect snacks while ribs are the actual meal



I'll see your ribs, and raise ya a brisket, all mesquite... been in since last night


----------



## twochains

Dang Ms. P! Ya should have told me you was in town..we'd gone and had a beer or three! LMAO! 

View attachment 309932
View attachment 309933
View attachment 309934



We are off to the races! Wish Colt luck! Later!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> your not getting off that easy :msp_w00t:


yeah yeah.... Im reading..slowly


bustedup said:


> LOL 2 countries one principality bro


long live the queen 


roberte said:


> so in Scotland yall drive on the left


The middle


JakeG said:


> It has begun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All trimmed up and smoking nicely in Hickory/Applewood at 265-270. Just 5 1/2 more hours!
> 
> Not pictured are the rib tips and trimming.. About 50% of people think the rib tips have more flavor than the actual ribs. I'm turning into one of those people... The tips have *bark* all the way around and make perfect snacks while ribs are the actual meal


AAHHHEEMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! I give up here too...****takes bite of papa johns pizza****


Trx250r180 said:


> infractions for all that don't run a saw today oke:



Does touching my saw count?


----------



## mdavlee

I did get a saw this evening after the Disney show with the oldest girl. She had a real good time there and it was well worth it to watch her.


----------



## Gologit

Trx250r180 said:


> infractions for all that don't run a saw today oke:



Okay, I'll give myself some demerits. I spent most of the day moving equipment and making new landings. Wait...I picked up a couple of 460s at the saw shop and if it's not too late I'll go outside and run them.

No...too hot. Forget it, I'll take the infraction.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp

No pie for infraction givers. Some of us were up toiling away under the hot, filtered sun picking huckleberries. :msp_angry:


----------



## paccity

ran a wildthing today.:msp_wink:


----------



## jrcat

The fog is setting in here. I cant get my telescope dialed in on the moon... to fuzzy. The GF really wanted to see it too.. no dice tonight.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> no pie for infraction givers. Some of us were up toiling away under the hot, filtered sun picking huckleberries. :msp_angry:



Pie ready yet ????


----------



## slowp

I thought about a saw.

View attachment 310028


----------



## JakeG

Gettin' closer...





Also, jalapeno corn bread and corn on the cob are almost done... I smell brownies too. Someone come take the brownies, I don't need that crap


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Gettin' closer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, jalapeno corn bread and corn on the cob are almost done... I smell brownies too. Someone come take the brownies, I don't need that crap



Slacker, we're already washing down Tums with beer...


----------



## HuskStihl

I deserve an infraction, but I got a pretty good sunburn at the beach (no trees at the beach anyway), I'm hoping that will count as "time served". 

Bob, are you working a new tract or just moving the landing?

Mike, is that 576 new? Never seen a saw so shiny. I always thought of the 575/576 as the reason the 372 did not die as planned. I'll be interested to see how you like it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Where ya at ne of houston, Jake? I was in Cleveland all spring.


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> I deserve an infraction, but I got a pretty good sunburn at the beach (no trees at the beach anyway), I'm hoping that will count as "time served".
> 
> Bob, are you working a new tract or just moving the landing?
> 
> Mike, is that 576 new? Never seen a saw so shiny. I always thought of the 575/576 as the reason the 372 did not die as planned. I'll be interested to see how you like it.



Not new. It was bought in fall of 2011. It's not been used very much at all. I bought it new then and traded it off after about 5-10 tanks. It runs pretty good. I'll try to get a video up of it in the same wood as the other saws just to see how it compares. It's not stock but no machine work had been done to it.


----------



## HuskStihl

I forgot how well live oak burns. I brought 2 small three year old pieces to the beach along with some dry cedar, and it has been burning slowly for 3 hours. Watching the embers dance as I "type". Haven't seen moonlight reflected off the waves in at least 10 years. Too soft? I love the manly torque of a good 460!! How's that?


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> Where ya at ne of houston, Jake? I was in Cleveland all spring.



Just about 15 minutes south of Cleveland. And I agree about the GTG, forgot to comment on that whenver it was :msp_thumbup:

Were you doing some contract work for someone else or doing your own thing?


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> I forgot how well live oak burns. I brought 2 small three year old pieces to the beach along with some dry cedar, and it has been burning slowly for 3 hours. Watching the embers dance as I "type". Haven't seen moonlight reflected off the waves in at least 10 years. Too soft? I love the manly torque of a good 460!! How's that?



I love most oaks for cooking wood cause I can take a nap without messing up the meat. Great steady, predictable heat!

Glad you're enjoying the beech! ...or at least the moon and the waves. Today was good weather for once


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Bob, are you working a new tract or just moving the landing?
> 
> .



New ground. We call them "sales". As the crow flies it's about ten miles from the old sale that we just finished. By road it's about forty miles. Typical for this part of the country.

We were ready to move yesterday but we have to abide by the Friday superstition so we did everything in one big shot today. One of the lowbeds started at 0100 moving the small stuff and we did the rest of it, the shovel, the Cats, and a skidder when it got light. Our permits don't allow over width hauling except during daylight hours. There was only about ten miles of state highway but the commercial cops watch it like a hawk and over dimension permit violations can bankrupt you.

I set the fallers this morning and we'll probably start skidding Monday.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Just about 15 minutes south of Cleveland. And I agree about the GTG, forgot to comment on that whenver it was :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Were you doing some contract work for someone else or doing your own thing?



Pipeline clearing job right up through the neighborhoods just north of 1960 off Aldine westfield. The company was based out of Kennefick, so they stuck me in Cleveland. I was the only guy from out of town so it kind of sucked. Know the area well, though, I was down there for almost two years cleaning up Ike. Based in Crosby, did work all over that area. Jeff


----------



## lfnh

paccity said:


> ran a wildthing today.:msp_wink:



Longbar, ported ?


----------



## northmanlogging

I sharpened two saws, and thought about clearcuts while sucking down pulled pork sandwiches fried chicken and homemade icecream...


----------



## paccity

lfnh said:


> Longbar, ported ?



ported, removable head, pipe. some on here know the saw.


----------



## lfnh

gotcha !

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> I sharpened two saws, and thought about clearcuts while sucking down pulled pork sandwiches fried chicken and homemade icecream...



working on ya waistline I see lol..........oh well you a growing boy lol


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> New ground. We call them "sales". As the crow flies it's about ten miles from the old sale that we just finished. By road it's about forty miles. Typical for this part of the country.
> 
> We were ready to move yesterday but we have to abide by the Friday superstition so we did everything in one big shot today. One of the lowbeds started at 0100 moving the small stuff and we did the rest of it, the shovel, the Cats, and a skidder when it got light. Our permits don't allow over width hauling except during daylight hours. There was only about ten miles of state highway but the commercial cops watch it like a hawk and over dimension permit violations can bankrupt you.
> 
> I set the fallers this morning and we'll probably start skidding Monday.



I thought you was retiring lol ...........or have ya postponed that lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I forgot how well live oak burns. I brought 2 small three year old pieces to the beach along with some dry cedar, and it has been burning slowly for 3 hours. Watching the embers dance as I "type". Haven't seen moonlight reflected off the waves in at least 10 years. Too soft? I love the manly torque of a good 460!! How's that?



your not gonna get all poetical on us .................the last doc poet lol???


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> infractions for all that don't run a saw today oke:



I pulled a tooth out surely that counts lol...........danced about a bit lol


----------



## JakeG

:kilt:


----------



## twochains

:tire: omg I'm a fricken zombie...got home late and got to bed around 1:30 and I was awaken by excessive stress levels at 5..... seeing spots and I'm twitching like I been shocked by a bare 110 wire...M U S T R U N C H A I N S A W :dribble:


Colt went 1-2 last night...I feel horrible, temps dropped last night and the "tune" wasn't right on his mini quad... I feel as I let him down, I have been pushing myself and failed my Son...I will do better next time for him...maybe I can pinch out extra time by not coming home and getting on the 'puter, I should have been tuning his quad to the cool nights :msp_unsure:. I guess 2nd isn't too bad, he is still 1st in points by a large margin. 

Y'all have a good day, I'm going to the woods if I can crawl to the truck. Later


----------



## HuskStihl

Clint, I can tell you for a fact that men just need some "me" time. Drives my wife nuts, but I can't work all day, take care of the kids all evening and then just go to sleep. I need about an hour of TV, computer, beer, whatever. Human nature is to get resentful iff'n were not getting what we need. Not too many men work any harder for their family than you, you need to cut yourself some slack


----------



## HuskStihl

Oh, and if I had a dollar for every time my wife asked "what do you guys talk about anyway", I'd have a couple hundred dollars! I'll read her some post about pop-up pistons vs squish band cutting, regarding propagation of the flame front, and she'll just roll her eyes


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Clint, I can tell you for a fact that men just need some "me" time. Drives my wife nuts, but I can't work all day, take care of the kids all evening and then just go to sleep. I need about an hour of TV, computer, beer, whatever. Human nature is to get resentful iff'n were not getting what we need. Not too many men work any harder for their family than you, you need to cut yourself some slack



I 2nd that.


----------



## JakeG

Jon you're absolutely right. An hour is about the minimum for stayin semi-sane. This fact drove man to invent the padded and reclining crapper. Next up is a beer cooler frenched into the wall behind the toilet paper.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> New ground. We call them "sales". As the crow flies it's about ten miles from the old sale that we just finished. By road it's about forty miles. Typical for this part of the country.
> 
> We were ready to move yesterday but we have to abide by the Friday superstition so we did everything in one big shot today. One of the lowbeds started at 0100 moving the small stuff and we did the rest of it, the shovel, the Cats, and a skidder when it got light. Our permits don't allow over width hauling except during daylight hours. There was only about ten miles of state highway but the commercial cops watch it like a hawk and over dimension permit violations can bankrupt you.
> 
> I set the fallers this morning and we'll probably start skidding Monday.



never start a woods on a Friday, yep that superstition on this side too. i'm sure I ignored it some time. :msp_unsure:


----------



## JakeG

I'm headin out to the woods for 4-6hrs. Y'all be cool


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I pulled a tooth out surely that counts lol...........danced about a bit lol



I hope ya feel better now ol friend.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I pulled a tooth out surely that counts lol...........danced about a bit lol



only if it involves some .404


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> only if it involves some .404



no .404 ......only pliers lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> no .404 ......only pliers lol



:msp_ohmy: omg, I thought I was tuff till I tried that.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> :msp_ohmy: omg, I thought I was tuff till I tried that.



Oh I danced around a bit lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

visiters, catch y'all later.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh I danced around a bit lol



well I hope you got it all, no root broke off. 

a cup of tea ought to be good and a :sigarette:


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Oh, and if I had a dollar for every time my wife asked "what do you guys talk about anyway", I'd have a couple hundred dollars! I'll read her some post about pop-up pistons vs squish band cutting, regarding propagation of the flame front, and she'll just roll her eyes


Yep ..been there done that too..


bustedup said:


> no .404 ......only pliers lol



whiskey too I hope.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Yep ..been there done that too..
> 
> 
> whiskey too I hope.



our brother drinks single malt :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> our brother drinks single malt :kilt:



eh not all single malt lol.....only highland or Island malts lol...........I no like the lowland stuff


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> eh not all single malt lol.....only highland or Island malts lol...........I no like the lowland stuff



Oh..... Well..... Lol

Do we drink that with our pinkie extended. :tongue2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Oh..... Well..... Lol
> 
> Do we drink that with our pinkie extended. :tongue2:



that's the english bro lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> that's the english bro lol



oh my bad, you scots drink it with your jousting pole extended


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> oh my bad, you scots drink it with your jousting pole extended




jousting lol.......you been watching to many movies lol


----------



## roberte

good day sir


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> good day sir



I'm not a sir lol.......I work for a living lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'm not a sir lol.......I work for a living lol



nothing wrong with a little respect. 



and a little razzing, sir. :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> nothing wrong with a little respect.
> 
> 
> 
> and a little razzing, sir. :msp_wink:



sorry it a military joke ...........folks called sir don't work lol.......the rest of us did lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> sorry it a military joke ...........folks called sir don't work lol.......the rest of us did lol



no need to be sorry, I know the joke....

that's why I bang on the joke :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

well just set my caulks on fire lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> well just set my caulks on fire lol



ok, do tell....opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> ok, do tell....opcorn:



preserve the leather .......fire em ......oil em.......black em......heat em beeswax em .........keeps leather pliable and waterproof em .......kinda old fashioned but works lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> preserve the leather .......fire em ......oil em.......black em......heat em beeswax em .........keeps leather pliable and waterproof em .......kinda old fashioned but works lol



well learn something new.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well learn something new.



kinda not in fashion these days .........takes work and with all the new fangled things on the market folks tend to take easy route lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> kinda not in fashion these days .........takes work and with all the new fangled things on the market folks tend to take easy route lol



yea, the easy route.

or for some people, a farcebook page, then its gospel. 

not in fashion, being cromagnon man, but that's were I am:help:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yea, the easy route.
> 
> or for some people, a farcebook page, then its gospel.
> 
> not in fashion, being cromagnon man, but that's were I am:help:



yup lol .......I ain't saying some of the modern concoctions don't work .......just ain't found one yet that out does how I do it lol


----------



## bustedup

Oh btw folks don't go firing boots less ya know what ya doing lol.........ya might incinerate them


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Oh btw folks don't go firing boots less ya know what ya doing lol.........ya might incinerate them



Too late


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Dang...this blow down set is getting ROUGH! Been having to bore cut the logs off the stump to prevent them splitting, and holy crap you better have yer senses about ya when ya pop the trigger! I been cutting big pine fell out of and into a 12 to 15 foot ditch...whew, what a rush! The trees jump and dart all over the place...had about a 2 1/2 ftr spring about 8ft in the air! Fricken nuts! No snakes yet but the hogs been in the set every night or morning either one. I just love when they scratch their ass on the timber and slick it over in mud! Nice! 

Hope you fellas had a good day! Gotta do chores and shower, be back in a bit.


----------



## JakeG

Glad you made it out alright tc... Sounds like that kind of cuttin' ain't for everyone!


----------



## twochains

Jake, thanks, I would like to say it isn't that bad...but the main thing is you HAVE to pay attention! You must take into consideration of just where is there going to be pressure. The pressure can easily be in the top, or limbs and at the stump. The ones that are the the hairiest get your attention...meaning you already know there is going to be a problem so you hide behind a near by tree or another root wad when you cut the stump loose. Having another tree to take the impact, and being on the OTHER side of it really works well. 

When you have say a 100' tree on the stump leaning over a large root wad and the top is up in the air, limb that dude and cut the top out, then cut the stump loose. This won't alleviate the spring but it will take weight and some pressure off the tree mass. 

I gotta say though that paying attention to yer surroundings is the most important thing.

Hey Jake, how did yer cooking turn out? Did ya post any pics?


----------



## twochains

Whats up there jrcat? How you been doing? 

Where' slayer tonight?


----------



## JakeG

That sounds like fun lol. 

The ribs turned out good.. Maybe not a top ten finish this time, but good. There should be a couple pics of em a few pages back! 

I worked today and can't wait to move on to the next tract. I'm going to look at a couple Tuesday.


----------



## twochains

Glad yer enjoying the logging Jake! Be safe out there!

So, IDK if you already covered it but are you from a family of "pit" cooks? I have a buddy that is all kinds of crazy about grilling and smoking. Do you ever rub yellow mustard on yer ribs before you cook them? This buddy of mine gets the meat about done, covers in foil and wraps them in a bath towel and puts it all in cooler for about 15 minutes...IDK, I'm not that patient. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

What's up Rob? :boss:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Clint, Jake, every body. tried to rep ya Clint but can't yet. that what ya doin not for newbs, ya got yer work cut out for ya. keep ya head on strait in there bro. I've done some of that, like ya say it is tricky. one thing I have learned is cut any switches loose from the root ball, if it goes back down they'll whip ya good on they way by.


----------



## JakeG

My dad and I are the only ones in the family who ever consider BBQ an art form. Everyone else just eats it! So ya, I'm from a short line of pit smokers! Hopefully one of my boys pick it up along the way. 

I haven't tried mustard yet! "Q" varies so much from region to region.. But what we're more interested in, is what wins in competition BBQ. In competition BBQ, if your ribs fall off the bone you don't know what the hell ur doin lol! Basically, its over cooked and worthless. Next time you have ribs of any sort, you should be able to take a clean bite without pulling others at with it. 

My ribs take about 6hrs on the pit and an hour of pre and post prep time. So, 7hrs start to finish. My Dad's process is about 30 minutes less all together. Both of us let the meat rest for 15-20 minutes after taking it off the pit and prior to cutting into it. We have our own runs and sauces :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What's up Rob? :boss:



whats up tc

just enjoying a sunday :sigarette::coffee:


----------



## northmanlogging

tore a snatch block in half today... evidently the line wasn't set in the pulley right and gave her a good hard pull, tore the shackle and case right in half. thought I had a picture...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Dang...this blow down set is getting ROUGH! Been having to bore cut the logs off the stump to prevent them splitting, and holy crap you better have yer senses about ya when ya pop the trigger! I been cutting big pine fell out of and into a 12 to 15 foot ditch...whew, what a rush! The trees jump and dart all over the place...had about a 2 1/2 ftr spring about 8ft in the air! Fricken nuts! No snakes yet but the hogs been in the set every night or morning either one. I just love when they scratch their ass on the timber and slick it over in mud! Nice!
> 
> Hope you fellas had a good day! Gotta do chores and shower, be back in a bit.



All of that is physics meets experience. The former I've got, the latter,...meh. I've bucked blowdown that I looked over from every angle, had the tension and weight figured perfectly, but dead wrong. Luckily just stuck saws and not broken jaws (sounds like a country music song!). I'm glad you have u'r brain in the game. It's gonna be a mental mistake not a technique that will undo you here. Best of luck, and *stay safe*


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> tore a snatch block in half today... evidently the line wasn't set in the pulley right and gave her a good hard pull, tore the shackle and case right in half. thought I had a picture...:msp_ohmy:



I did that once when I was single. The gentlemanly thinh would have been to keep my mouth shut, but I was 25, full of myself, with a big mouth. Her reputation was tarnished for the sake of my notoriety. Wish I could do that over again. At least I'm good Lookin enough to not have to use rope NM, be careful, some of 'em o next to that. This should get me in trouble. Did 20 yrs ago


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I did that once when I was single. The gentlemanly thinh would have been to keep my mouth shut, but I was 25, full of myself, with a big mouth. Her reputation was tarnished for the sake of my notoriety. Wish I could do that over again. At least I'm good Lookin enough to not have to use rope NM, be careful, some of 'em o next to that. This should get me in trouble. Did 20 yrs ago



you been on the jungle juice again lol???


----------



## treeslayer2003

you jus a little more full of it tonite bud.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Dang...this blow down set is getting ROUGH! Been having to bore cut the logs off the stump to prevent them splitting, and holy crap you better have yer senses about ya when ya pop the trigger! I been cutting big pine fell out of and into a 12 to 15 foot ditch...whew, what a rush! The trees jump and dart all over the place...had about a 2 1/2 ftr spring about 8ft in the air! Fricken nuts! No snakes yet but the hogs been in the set every night or morning either one. I just love when they scratch their ass on the timber and slick it over in mud! Nice!
> 
> Hope you fellas had a good day! Gotta do chores and shower, be back in a bit.



This is why I'm so conservative with advice on the HO forun. You can't learn how to deal with those on the internet. I know homeowners hate hearing hire a pro all the time, but when a tree goes wrong, it goes wrong so fast...


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> This is why I'm so conservative with advice on the HO forun. You can't learn how to deal with those on the internet. I know homeowners hate hearing hire a pro all the time, but when a tree goes wrong, it goes wrong so fast...



ain't that the truth .........unless you actually seen one go wrong .....ya will never know how quick it will go and with what force


----------



## treeslayer2003

well said JL, I look at that section some. i'm afraid to post in fear some one get hurt. some times we forget that any one can read this forum.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well said JL, I look at that section some. i'm afraid to post in fear some one get hurt. some times we forget that any one can read this forum.



very very good point Mike ..........


----------



## bustedup

Pictures are great but rarely do they how the whole truth and ya can't give a total how to do the job as what ya might say looking at a pic may well change ifn ya standing under or beside it and adapting and changing plans on the hoof is part of a pros job lol .......well kinda sorta


----------



## TheJollyLogger

When I was down in Bastrop, we had a job cutting some dead leaning oaks. Prepped the guys, talked about barber chairs, full safety meeting. I was at the truck getting my climbing gear and saw ready, when I hear a saw fire up, followed almost immediately by a huge CRACK! One of these idiots walked right up to a 50' oak leaning at about 20 degrees and just started backcutting! No notch, nothing! About a 20' barberchair, scariest thing I've ever seen. Ajd the guy was too stupid to even realize how close he'd come to dying. I puked, it spooked me so bad. Never been worried about me, but trying to watch out for idiots has made me gray before my time.


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> When I was down in Bastrop, we had a job cutting some dead leaning oaks. Prepped the guys, talked about barber chairs, full safety meeting. I was at the truck getting my climbing gear and saw ready, when I hear a saw fire up, followed almost immediately by a huge CRACK! One of these idiots walked right up to a 50' oak leaning at about 20 degrees and just started backcutting! No notch, nothing! About a 20' barberchair, scariest thing I've ever seen. Ajd the guy was too stupid to even realize how close he'd come to dying. I puked, it spooked me so bad. Never been worried about me, but trying to watch out for idiots has made me gray before my time.



Ya can't legislate for dumb bro nor do much about it


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> well said JL, I look at that section some. i'm afraid to post in fear some one get hurt. some times we forget that any one can read this forum.



You guys have the right idea. I seldom say much in those "how do I cut this" threads. It's hard to tell from pictures, or it is for me anyway. If I can get out there and walk the ground, particularly on a bear trap or a big hanger I can get a good idea of what to do. 

And, sad to say, the HO isn't usually really asking for advice. They're asking for validation of whatever goofy idea they've already come up with. You guys have more patience with those people than I would.


----------



## northmanlogging

TheJollyLogger said:


> When I was down in Bastrop, we had a job cutting some dead leaning oaks. Prepped the guys, talked about barber chairs, full safety meeting. I was at the truck getting my climbing gear and saw ready, when I hear a saw fire up, followed almost immediately by a huge CRACK! One of these idiots walked right up to a 50' oak leaning at about 20 degrees and just started backcutting! No notch, nothing! About a 20' barberchair, scariest thing I've ever seen. Ajd the guy was too stupid to even realize how close he'd come to dying. I puked, it spooked me so bad. Never been worried about me, but trying to watch out for idiots has made me gray before my time.



Tell me he got his tramping papers?


----------



## HuskStihl

Sorry bout last night. The long weekend sharing a camper with the 4 kids forced me to drink alcohol for sanity last night. 
I like the homeowners forum. I am a homeowner, but most of us forget that when we get our AS membership. I have no useful experience, except for my many #### ups, but I can spot bull#### advice a mile away and try to let the more noobish among us which advice is crazy, and which "pros" don't sound like they really are


----------



## TheJollyLogger

northmanlogging said:


> Tell me he got his tramping papers?



I wish. I left not long after that, I couldn't take it anymore. Kept that guy accident free for a year and a half, within three months of leaving,I heard about four major accidents there. I've never seen turnover like that place, and he'd hire anybody.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> and he'd hire anybody.




Anybody you say?.........Hmmm. Sounds like a place for me to get my foot in the door:biggrin:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, if you want to work for half what you're worth in an unsafe environment surrounded by idiots, I think I still have his number... You might want to check the crane cable out before you ride the hook, though, he swung a pick to close to a powerline and arced it, but he was too cheap to replace it or even cut the last twenty feet off. Bet that arc cut is still there, slowly weakening...


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, if you want to work for half what you're worth in an unsafe environment surrounded by idiots, I think I still have his number... You might want to check the crane cable out before you ride the hook, though, he swung a pick to close to a powerline and arced it, but he was too cheap to replace it or even cut the last twenty feet off. Bet that arc cut is still there, slowly weakening...



nice.... not :bang:


----------



## Trx250r180

anybody else as stupid as me and put a fresh off the grinder square chain tip in the dirt ,flush cutting a stump ?


----------



## mdavlee

I hit something in a stump the other day. Not sure if it was a rock or metal but it really worked the cutters over on a 32" semi skip brand new stihl chain.:msp_sleep:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> anybody else as stupid as me and put a fresh off the grinder square chain tip in the dirt ,flush cutting a stump ?



I think most of us have been there :bang:

I can only hope you did it with a chain that was ready to be tossed, otherwise that was stu:bang:


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> I hit something in a stump the other day. Not sure if it was a rock or metal but it really worked the cutters over on a 32" semi skip brand new stihl chain.:msp_sleep:



thats what this was 32 semi skip ,but oregon 



roberte said:


> I think most of us have been there :bang:
> 
> I can only hope you did it with a chain that was ready to be tossed, otherwise that was stu:bang:




it had 3-4 sharpenings on it off a grinder ,little over half life still was bore cutting it ,nice chips flying ,then dirt came flying down the chain ,game over ..........


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> thats what this was 32 semi skip ,but oregon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it had 3-4 sharpenings on it off a grinder ,little over half life still was bore cutting it ,nice chips flying ,then dirt came flying down the chain ,game over ..........



what a dum... oh wait your a mod:taped:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

That's why I'm about ready to put full wrap handles on all my saws. "Sorry sir, that's as low as I can cut it.":rolleyes2:


----------



## Trx250r180

TheJollyLogger said:


> That's why I'm about ready to put full wrap handles on all my saws. "Sorry sir, that's as low as I can cut it.":rolleyes2:



i can flush cut with wraps ,set the handle on the ground and pivot,if need lower kick the dirt with your foot and make a ditch


----------



## JakeG

Trx250r180 said:


> i can flush cut with wraps ,set the handle on the ground and pivot,if need lower kick the dirt with your foot and make a ditch



Why kick the dirt when a fresh square ground 32" semi skip (and only fresh ground 32" semi skip) makes a perfectly good trenching chain?


EDIT: I have not earned the appropriate badge for being witty. So if my above comment is considered witty, I sincerely apologize and will pack my camping gear


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Why kick the dirt when a fresh square ground 32" semi skip (and only fresh ground 32" semi skip) makes a perfectly good trenching chain?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have not earned the appropriate badge for being witty. So if my above comment is considered witty, I sincerely apologize and will pack my camping gear



there's a reason i bring 10 chains with me most of the time ..........


----------



## JakeG

Would ten chains happen to be Clint's dad?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Why kick the dirt when a fresh square ground 32" semi skip (and only fresh ground 32" semi skip) makes a perfectly good trenching chain?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have not earned the appropriate badge for being witty. So if my above comment is considered witty, I sincerely apologize and will pack my camping gear





JakeG said:


> Would ten chains happen to be Clint's dad?



those are epic blasts :greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> there's a reason i bring 10 chains with me most of the time ..........



JHC, do you cut or spend a "moderate" amount of time changing out :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> JHC, do you cut or spend a "moderate" amount of time changing out :msp_biggrin:



depends ,if stuffs been down ,seems like it has dirt in it no matter what ,i don't have the luxury all the time to have fresh trees to cut down


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> depends ,if stuffs been down ,seems like it has dirt in it no matter what ,i don't have the luxury all the time to have fresh trees to cut down



yeah I hear ya, I don't mind if it been down but once the shovel or the skidder been thru , yuck:censored:


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Why kick the dirt when a fresh square ground 32" semi skip (and only fresh ground 32" semi skip) makes a perfectly good trenching chain?
> 
> *Nope*
> 
> EDIT: I have not earned the appropriate badge for being witty. So if my above comment is considered witty, I sincerely apologize and will pack my camping gear



*kinda*



JakeG said:


> Would ten chains happen to be Clint's dad?



*definitely!*
Rob and Cat are the official witty judges, but here's how I have it scored


----------



## Trx250r180

talking to owner of a logging company last sat ,i asked him how often he changes chains when falling ,he said the next day he will put a fresh one on normally ,iv'e never got a whole day out of a chain ,all they do is fall em ,don't have to limb ,that's done on the landing with proseser head ,normal cutting day is 6 hours ,also falls with an ms440 32 inch bar for production logging ,i don't think the machine can remove limbs if trees over a certain size like 30 inches or so


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> *kinda*
> 
> 
> 
> *definitely!*
> Rob and Cat are the official witty judges, but here's how I have it scored



Not sure how I ended up with that role, but ok


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I don't think I even own ten chains


----------



## roberte

Hey there TC. Good Day


----------



## Trx250r180

TheJollyLogger said:


> I don't think I even own ten chains



i have a problem with self control when it comes to buying saws and accessories :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

In all seriousness, keeping a chain sharp is as much mind set as technique. Just get up every morning, look at yourself in the mirror, and say " I am not going to put my bar in the dirt today, because I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me.". And then go out there and keep your bar out of the dirt.

You can skip the whole mirror thing and just keep your ####ing bar out of the dirt, but I kind of enjoy it. But do it before your first cup of coffee, or you'll stop halfway through and say this is gay, and it won't he as effective. Jeff


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i have a problem with self control when it comes to buying saws and accessories :hmm3grin2orange:



and the problem with that is......:cool2:


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> In all seriousness, keeping a chain sharp is as much mind set as technique. Just get up every morning, look at yourself in the mirror, and say " I am not going to put my bar in the dirt today, because I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me.". And then go out there and keep your bar out of the dirt.
> 
> You can skip the whole mirror thing and just keep your ####ing bar out of the dirt, but I kind of enjoy it. But do it before your first cup of coffee, or you'll stop halfway through and say this is gay, and it won't he as effective. Jeff



I might have to try that. I have been going with option 2. Busted is gonna have to do it before his first cup of tea :hmm3grin2orange: and before he gets his :kilt: on.

If no one said it welcome to our little bull session Mr. Jolly:msp_thumbup:


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> I don't think I even own ten chains



I do lol..............mind you 9 of em knackered lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I might have to try that. I have been going with option 2. Busted is gonna have to do it before his first cup of tea :hmm3grin2orange: and before he gets his :kilt: on.
> 
> If no one said it welcome to our little bull session Mr. Jolly:msp_thumbup:



red bull and pall mall ....I dont drink tea lol.......either hot or cold


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Don't want to fly false colors, I haven't logged for years. I'm a climber now, but still a logger at heart. I did enjoy showin' those boys down in Bastrop what a good 660 and some wedges could get done in a day though...


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> and the problem with that is......:cool2:



i have to build more shelves to store them on :msp_thumbsup: ,a 100 foot roll of chain was a good investment ,i got a lot of chains out of that roll ,i think 15 or 16 ,the silvey was another good investment ,i use it a lot ,just picked up a stihl grinder for round that treeslinger had for sale ,i like that grinder now i have it figured out ,i guess i'm a tool junkie can't pass up a good tool i can put to use


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Dang it's hot today! I like to have melted out there the last couple of hours.

Well, we got a visit this morning from the project manager... you won't believe wat happened...gotta be a 1st!

So I fried my horribly worn out chain and was packing out, I heard voices...I knew who it was... So i come on out and was walking down the main road and see the ERC crew and the FS truck...that's odd! I know the ERC guys and chatted with them for a second, Tom says, "Skidder just got shut down...too wet". I was like no ####, so I walked on up to the landing. As I came up to the FS guys I stopped and asked them how they were doing, then asked if we were shut down. The main guy said, "Yeh, you boys weren't supposed to skid Sunday..too wet to skid, you can keep cutting though". I got to "quick thinking" and said, "That area I am cutting in is dry, it is a little higher and not holding water". The Forester said, "Well I will think about it". 

I walked on up to the landing and set my kit down. The truck drivers were being told to not worry about coming back and stuff. The FS truck pulled up to me and the Forester got out and walked over to me,

Forester- Where are ya talking about?
Me- Over in that area by the tree line.
Forester- Where are you planning to deck them?
Me- Right here at this landing.
Forester- How will they be skid?
Me- Well I figure just use this road as the main skid line, due to we can blade it back over...it would be less impact to the set.
Forester- What's your name??
Me- Clint Cook

Forester extended his hand and said, "I'm Steve". Right as this was happening my boss pulled into the set...he had been called and told we were shut down. He got out of his truck and walked over to us. The Forester turns towards my boss, "You all can keep working, Clint here has a plan"! OMG I was sooooo fricken proud of myself! I mean we were shut down! Holy crap, my boss just was all smiles, truck drivers were told we could go ahead and all was good! The Forester turned back towards me and said, " I'm not upset at you boys...yall are just trying to work...the other crew ya got...I'm not a bit happy with them! You all just keep on working!" 

:boss: LOL!


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> those are epic blasts :greenchainsaw:





HuskStihl said:


> *kinda*
> 
> 
> 
> *definitely!*
> Rob and Cat are the official witty judges, but here's how I have it scored



 What a boring day.. I had to occupy myself, hence the witty attempt!


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> What a boring day.. I had to occupy myself, hence the witty attempt!



you mean you haven't been doing your homework ......watching all the falling vids on you tube lol.....tut tut


----------



## twochains

Chore time...shower. Be back in a bit.


----------



## JakeG

Damn Clint.. Way ta save the day! I bet you helped pay a bunch of other people's bills this week.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Seriously thinking about a fall Texas gtg, maybe late september... What ya'll think? Is Georgetown too far? Got a couple trees I've been saving for just such an occassion, and the neighbor's got a hell of a pit on aj 18' lowboy. Just sayin... Jeff


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Seriously thinking about a fall Texas gtg, maybe late september... What ya'll think? Is Georgetown too far? Got a couple trees I've been saving for just such an occassion, and the neighbor's got a hell of a pit on aj 18' lowboy. Just sayin... Jeff



I might have to pass on that lol ......bit far lol


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Don't want to fly false colors, I haven't logged for years. I'm a climber now, but still a logger at heart. I did enjoy showin' those boys down in Bastrop what a good 660 and some wedges could get done in a day though...



its all good


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> I might have to pass on that lol ......bit far lol



Oh, but it'd be the trip of a lifetime... Texas is like a whole nother country, ya know...


----------



## JakeG

Not saying I can for sure be there cause ya never know.. But Georgetown isn't out of the question for me, neither is September really. Though it may be too sort of notice of other Texans...?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> What a boring day.. I had to occupy myself, hence the witty attempt!



dude, that sh:censored: was funny, carry on


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Dang it's hot today! I like to have melted out there the last couple of hours.
> 
> Well, we got a visit this morning from the project manager... you won't believe wat happened...gotta be a 1st!
> 
> So I fried my horribly worn out chain and was packing out, I heard voices...I knew who it was... So i come on out and was walking down the main road and see the ERC crew and the FS truck...that's odd! I know the ERC guys and chatted with them for a second, Tom says, "Skidder just got shut down...too wet". I was like no ####, so I walked on up to the landing. As I came up to the FS guys I stopped and asked them how they were doing, then asked if we were shut down. The main guy said, "Yeh, you boys weren't supposed to skid Sunday..too wet to skid, you can keep cutting though". I got to "quick thinking" and said, "That area I am cutting in is dry, it is a little higher and not holding water". The Forester said, "Well I will think about it".
> 
> I walked on up to the landing and set my kit down. The truck drivers were being told to not worry about coming back and stuff. The FS truck pulled up to me and the Forester got out and walked over to me,
> 
> Forester- Where are ya talking about?
> Me- Over in that area by the tree line.
> Forester- Where are you planning to deck them?
> Me- Right here at this landing.
> Forester- How will they be skid?
> Me- Well I figure just use this road as the main skid line, due to we can blade it back over...it would be less impact to the set.
> Forester- What's your name??
> Me- Clint Cook
> 
> Forester extended his hand and said, "I'm Steve". Right as this was happening my boss pulled into the set...he had been called and told we were shut down. He got out of his truck and walked over to us. The Forester turns towards my boss, "You all can keep working, Clint here has a plan"! OMG I was sooooo fricken proud of myself! I mean we were shut down! Holy crap, my boss just was all smiles, truck drivers were told we could go ahead and all was good! The Forester turned back towards me and said, " I'm not upset at you boys...yall are just trying to work...the other crew ya got...I'm not a bit happy with them! You all just keep on working!"
> 
> :boss: LOL!



way to have a couple of answers, throw in a couple of sirs. 

Give that man a cigar :sigarette:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Let's just throw it out there for some time this fall, and location to be determined. Who knows, Jon may want to host, he's been bugging me to come down and climb a couple for him... well, not bugging, but he did mention it once, same difference. Jeff


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh, but it'd be the trip of a lifetime... Texas is like a whole nother country, ya know...



We need at some point to come back to NC to tie things up etc so we'll see lol


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh, but it'd be the trip of a lifetime... *Texas is like a whole nother country*, ya know...



thats what I hear 

They got 10 gallon tin lids?


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Let's just throw it out there for some time this fall, and location to be determined. Who knows, Jon may want to host, he's been bugging me to come down and climb a couple for him... well, not bugging, but he did mention it once, same difference. Jeff



LOl holy crap you watch the doc when he in falling mode he is zoned lol......he might juss forget your up one lol......best to make sure he not have access to a saw ifn ya climbing lol.............oh and he prolly want ya to teach him to climb lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> thats what I hear
> 
> They got 10 gallon tin lids?



LOL you seen husk dress code ........ain't ya lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> We need at some point to come back to NC to tie things up etc so we'll see lol



That's right! You were the one that moved from NC to... to... somewhere they talk funny, I forget. How's that goin'?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jeff, welcome you fit right in here. all of um not loggers.....ahem, I jus teasin y'all lol. I tried to organize a mid atlantic gtg, little interest so good luck..bit far for me to. Clint, way to use common sense. not enuff of that these days. regards to every one, I got to go to a carnival with the boy n woman. catch y'all later.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOl holy crap you watch the doc when he in falling mode he is zoned lol......he might juss forget your up one lol......best to make sure he not have access to a saw ifn ya climbing lol.............oh and he prolly want ya to teach him to climb lol



I can just see husk up there with a 395 and a 42"


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL you seen husk dress code ........ain't ya lol



scrubs, corks, and a 10g tin lid


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> That's right! You were the one that moved from NC to... to... somewhere they talk funny, I forget. How's that goin'?



LOL that funny .......I am a Scot lol......we got a place in NC my wife is a belle (most of the time) long story why we came back here and we'll more than likely stay here again long story .......


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Did I mention I buy mesquite by the cord... Just thought I'd sweeten the pot alittle... Just sayin...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> scrubs, corks, and a 10g tin lid



he wears a roger ramjet tin lid lol............and white socks tucked into his pants lol



JL ifn you meet up .......1rst priority lol..........sort his dress code lol


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Did I mention I buy mesquite by the cord... Just thought I'd sweeten the pot alittle... Just sayin...



I would trade you some alder but the PNW to TEXAS might not work


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> We need at some point to come back to NC to tie things up etc so we'll see lol



Hey...you best be stoppin' by Arkansas on yer way through!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I can just see husk up there with a 395 and a 42"



strange thing is I can too ...................then we'll get the questions on how to top a stick lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> he wears a roger ramjet tin lid lol............and white socks tucked into his pants lol
> 
> 
> 
> JL ifn you meet up .......1rst priority lol..........sort his dress code lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey...you best be stoppin' by Arkansas on yer way through!!! :msp_wink:



hell sure we'll buy a RV lol go on the road lol..........


----------



## TheJollyLogger

roberte said:


> I would trade you some alder but the PNW to TEXAS might not work



Hmmm... A side of good texas beef with mesquite for alder wood planks and salmon filets... Meet in the middle.. We could both make out like bandits!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> strange thing is I can too ...................then we'll get the questions on how to top a stick lol



that's an easy one to answer.....


about 8" above your rope... duh :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hmmm... A side of good texas beef with mesquite for alder wood planks and salmon filets... Meet in the middle.. We could both make out like bandits!



or get arrested lol................


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that's an easy one to answer.....
> 
> 
> about 8" above your rope... duh :msp_w00t:



I really trying not to think about it lol


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> You might want to check the crane cable out before you ride the hook.



I might just let Cat or NM test it out first:msp_biggrin::jester:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> or get arrested lol................



well that's one way to end the party


----------



## bustedup

jeff ifn you do teach jon to climb ......don't teach him to use spurs lol


----------



## twochains

9 1/2 hours to Georgetown, Texas from North Arkansas....:msp_scared:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> 9 1/2 hours to Georgetown, Texas from North Arkansas....:msp_scared:



buy a plane lol .......flight time from here is less lol........bout 7 hrs assuming direct flight


----------



## twochains

Y'all gonna give Husk a complex worse than he puts on himself...


Man, I want to go to a GTG for sure! I think it would be fun to hang out and meet people who are in the timber industry. I just have to find one I can afford to drive to and not miss any work... good luck with that huh?


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike, man I am gonna take some pics of some pine I cut today! This stuff is what the FS tries to keep ya away from! :msp_w00t: I have a bunch of super nice snags to cut 2mor...I was beside them today but...Who wants a TC vid??? LMAO! These topless snags fall like a rocket! 

I learned something today, the snags the FS marked as "leave trees"...they are for wood peckers! Supposed to be (9) snags per section! How'd a thunk it?? LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Y'all gonna give Husk a complex worse than he puts on himself...
> 
> 
> Man, I want to go to a GTG for sure! I think it would be fun to hang out and meet people who are in the timber industry.* I just have to find one I can afford to drive to and not miss any work... good luck with that huh?*





the next time that works it will be the first


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey Mike, man I am gonna take some pics of some pine I cut today! This stuff is what the FS tries to keep ya away from! :msp_w00t: I have a bunch of super nice snags to cut 2mor...I was beside them today but...Who wants a TC vid??? LMAO! These topless snags fall like a rocket!
> 
> I learned something today, the snags the FS marked as "leave trees"...they are for wood peckers! Supposed to be (9) snags per section! How'd a thunk it?? LOL!



well I for one want a tc video....


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I might just let Cat or NM test it out first:msp_biggrin::jester:



...shot across the deck?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> buy a plane lol .......flight time from here is less lol........bout 7 hrs assuming direct flight



LOL! I'd take a bus...but I heard they stink BAAAD! ...and no, not the "short bus"! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! I'd take a bus...but I heard they stink BAAAD! ...and no, not the "short bus"! LOL!



but probably easier to bring a saw if your going to a GTG


and yes the "short bus" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

I'm glad everyone here can jack around with one a other and not hurt any feelings! My kinda place


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I'm glad everyone here can jack around with one a other and not hurt any feelings! My kinda place



with enough nerve damage there is no feelings


----------



## twochains

Hey busted, you coming to the States this Fall maybe?? The durty souff I mean! LOL!


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I'm glad everyone here can jack around with one a other and not hurt any feelings! My kinda place



I have "one" feeling Jake.... :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I have "one" feeling Jake.... :msp_wink:



easy there tiger, you don't wanna get brian all worked now


----------



## twochains

ahh...we gotta give him something to do, heck he probably already done for the night anyway...Where's RandyMac anyway?? I want to see some bad ass pics of PNW OG timber!


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> I have "one" feeling Jake.... :msp_wink:



I hope you're not gettin' sweet on me Clint! You never struck me as the home wrecker type


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> easy there tiger, you don't wanna get brian all worked now



Brian is likely finishing up his trench with Mr. Cook


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I hope you're not gettin' sweet on me Clint! You never struck me as the home wrecker type



Hey now...  LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> ahh...we gotta give him something to do, heck he probably already done for the night anyway...Where's RandyMac anyway?? I want to see some bad as pics of PNW OG timber!



lately hes been checking in in the middle of the night


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Brian is likely finishing up his trench with Mr. Cook



good call right there


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> jeff ifn you do teach jon to climb ......don't teach him to use spurs lol



It was funny, last week I threw my spurs on for the first time in like two months. They were so nasty and rusty and dull. Had to come back down and touch em up. It's different here, no conifers, a tall tree is like fifty feet, but they spread out. Lot of roping, spurs don't help much. Still challenging, just different.


----------



## jrcat

HOLA!! Now where has Mike been? That feller is hard to get a hold of. Jake .. you are pushing the bounds of witty-ness ... Soon sir you may just be bestowed with the honer of sitting at the witty round table... which is square .. but we are working on that...


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Seriously thinking about a fall Texas gtg, maybe late september... What ya'll think? Is Georgetown too far? Got a couple trees I've been saving for just such an occassion, and the neighbor's got a hell of a pit on aj 18' lowboy. Just sayin... Jeff


I'd try like hell to make a Georgetown GTG. Went to med school there 


TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh, but it'd be the trip of a lifetime... Texas is like a whole nother country, ya know...



No doubt


JakeG said:


> Not saying I can for sure be there cause ya never know.. But Georgetown isn't out of the question for me, neither is September really. Though it may be too sort of notice of other Texans...?





TheJollyLogger said:


> Let's just throw it out there for some time this fall, and location to be determined. Who knows, Jon may want to host, he's been bugging me to come down and climb a couple for him... well, not bugging, but he did mention it once, same difference. Jeff



I'm pretty sure no married man could get away with that, at least this one couldn't. I can't even imagine having the balls to ask


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Al right then, it's settled. GTG in Texas, some time this fall, somewhere in Texas, and there will be saws, beer, and barbecue. Glad we got that sorted out, details to follow...


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> I can just see husk up there with a 395 and a 42"



084 and a 60"


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> scrubs, corks, and a 10g tin lid





bustedup said:


> he wears a roger ramjet tin lid lol............and white socks tucked into his pants lol
> 
> 
> 
> JL ifn you meet up .......1rst priority lol..........sort his dress code lol



Y'all just jealous 'cause I make it look good......


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Y'all gonna give Husk a complex worse than he puts on himself...:



I have a very solid ego structure. In my mind I'm BobbyMac


----------



## northmanlogging

Somebody sayin I'm phat?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> 084 and a 60"



followed by a suture tray .

that combo needs a springboard that's all:help:


----------



## redprospector

treeslayer2003 said:


> no sir, I have not. I do have bad chompers tho. I can say with confidence that after 2 weeks of a bad toothache, a man will do about any thing for relief. had one pulled without novacain. RELIEF.



You ever get that bad tooth taken care of???

Andy


----------



## bustedup

redprospector said:


> You ever get that bad tooth taken care of???
> 
> Andy



twas me that had the toothache lol and yup pulled it meself lol


----------



## redprospector

bustedup said:


> twas me that had the toothache lol and yup pulled it meself lol



Well shoot!
You mean I spent all that time being concerned for the wrong guy?
Well, I trust that you're feeling better. 

Andy


----------



## bustedup

redprospector said:


> Well shoot!
> You mean I spent all that time being concerned for the wrong guy?
> Well, I trust that you're feeling better.
> 
> Andy



mike got bad chompers but he not in agony lol........It was a relief to get it gone I can tell ya


----------



## treeslayer2003

here I is cat. well shoot Andy I accept any concern lol me n busted both got the broke up chompers, his jus worse this week.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Somebody sayin I'm phat?:msp_sneaky:



I had intended it as muscle-y. Y'all are doubleme's which is more on me than you!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> HOLA!! Now where has Mike been? That feller is hard to get a hold of. Jake .. you are pushing the bounds of witty-ness ... Soon sir you may just be bestowed with the honer of sitting at the witty round table... which is square .. but we are working on that...



dang it, you ain't easy either. you was here when I first logged on, now ya gone. i'll holler at ya tomorrow bro.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I had intended it as muscle-y. Y'all are doubleme's which is more on me than you!



eat more then lol ......enroll wife in cooking classes lol........failing that try eating out lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> eat more then lol ......enroll wife in cooking classes lol........failing that try eating out lol



if you want to pack on pounds go to the speaker box to grub , ackk:msp_scared:


----------



## HuskStihl

5'10" 175. 10 lbs heavier than I'd like. Used to look pretty good without a shirt on, not so much any more. If I could just quit eating bad food, drinking beer, and sitting on my ass I'd have no problem getting into shape:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## HuskStihl

Almost forgot, Hey TC, way to take charge of a situation! It would have been easy to just follow the herd and head home, but you didnt


----------



## redprospector

HuskStihl said:


> 5'10" 175. 10 lbs heavier than I'd like. Used to look pretty good without a shirt on, not so much any more. If I could just quit eating bad food, drinking beer, and sitting on my ass I'd have no problem getting into shape:msp_thumbdn:



Hahaha. I used to have a six pack, but now I have a keg.....on ice, inside a big grey plastic trash can. 
I'm pretty sure there's still a six pack in there somewhere.

Andy


----------



## JakeG

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. I used to have a six pack, but now I have a keg.....on ice, inside a big grey plastic trash can.
> I'm pretty sure there's still a six pack in there somewhere.
> 
> Andy



Same here Andy, you sir are not alone! I've shed the trash can so it's just a keg now, for now. Don't care to have a six pack.. just want to drop the X from the L :msp_thumbsup:.


----------



## HuskStihl

I liked my 6 pack so much I decided to protect it with a thick layer of shock absorbent fat


----------



## northmanlogging

Last time I was under 270 was after the accident and all I ate for 6 months was a couple of cheese and peanut butter crackers and two pain pills, every four hours or so... washed down with some Mt. Dew. Got all the way down to 240, looked good other then a scabby mangled foot.:rolleyes2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

ifn you guys start falling every day, ya won't be able to keep weight on.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> ifn you guys start falling every day, ya won't be able to keep weight on.



ok you talked me out of it ,this gut cost me to much to lose that easy :yoyo:


----------



## dooby

just a quick howdy ! life has thrown me a curve ball. hope everyone is having a better summer than I am. take 'er easy


----------



## roberte

afternoon gents


----------



## twochains

The only reason I hit "like" is cuz I'm glad to hear from ya...got yer p.m. I'll give ya a call in a bit... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> The only reason I hit "like" is cuz I'm glad to hear from ya...got yer p.m. I'll give ya a call in a bit... :msp_thumbup:



Same here, I planned on askin about dooby this evenin.. Guess that's taken care of!



roberte said:


> afternoon gents



Howdy howdy! 

Tell you what... I haven't used my saws in 48hrs and it feels strange. Waiting on a land survey of a supposed 7acres of 20-24" pine. The earliest I'll be throwing chips is Thursday, but who knows


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Howdy howdy!
> 
> Tell you what... I haven't used my saws in 48hrs and it feels strange. Waiting on a land survey of a supposed 7acres of 20-24" pine. The earliest I'll be throwing chips is Thursday, but who knows



I can certainly relate :bang:


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> I can certainly relate :bang:



:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey hey :cat:


----------



## HuskStihl

Anybody heard anything from The Tramp or Bitz recently? I'm tweaking for another 390 in competent hands video


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Tramps doin good, still makin that climber transition. I'm serious about a Texas gtg, what do ya think?


----------



## HuskStihl

Throw out some dates. I can't host but would be happy to put some cash money into the project. I've got 4 kids and an Aggie wife, so most of my time is already spent before I start thinking about what I want to do. I definitely want to attend a GTG to get my wardrobe improved


----------



## HuskStihl

Not that there's anything wrong with the village people construction worker meets mid 80's Madonna look that I tend to fall in:jester:


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> I'm serious about a Texas gtg, what do ya think?



Bribe us with barbecue.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'll cook a pig in the ground, and put some beer on ice.... just need some rowdy friends.... and chicks in bikinis.... but I'll settle for a few good ole boys and some wood cuttin saws, and lot's of lies around the firepit.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And yes, there will be barbecue, my neighbor's pit is built on an 18' lowboy, and he takes it serious...


----------



## roberte

View attachment 310643
View attachment 310644


----------



## bustedup

Bribing with chicks in bikinis would work to lol...............


----------



## bustedup

You dudes could come to a gtg over here lol......see the old country .........weather might be a problem tho ........but hey I can weld lmao...........when ya get to border guards just tell em ya jet set loggers lol





oh Rob ifn ya want stihl saws tho you'll have to bring ya own lol...............only got Huskies lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Bribing with chicks in bikinis would work to lol...............



bikini clad chicks ehh, ok, I suppose

chainsaws,, bbq and coffee that's more my speed. 


chainsaws don't talk back & don't mind being held. Bbq & coffee can be controlled with some Prilosec.

the others not so much


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> You dudes could come to a gtg over here lol......see the old country .........weather might be a problem tho ........but hey I can weld lmao...........when ya get to border guards just tell em ya jet set loggers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oh Rob ifn ya want stihl saws tho you'll have to bring ya own lol...............only got Huskies lol*



hey no problem, me and you we'll just hop a flight to berlin and pick up a couple of "real" saws :msp_w00t:

otherwise I guess i'll have to try a husky :jester:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> :msp_w00t:
> 
> otherwise I guess i'll have to try a husky :jester:



HOLD ON !!!!!!!!! WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....Did I just see that... Holy chocolate covered peanuts batman....


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> hey no problem, me and you we'll just hop a flight to berlin and pick up a couple of "real" saws :msp_w00t:
> 
> otherwise I guess i'll have to try a husky :jester:



I think Randymac found someone for the beating ............Huskys :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> HOLD ON !!!!!!!!! WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....Did I just see that... Holy chocolate covered peanuts batman....



I said I would try it, I never said I would like it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> I think Randymac found someone for the beating ............Huskys :msp_biggrin:



from you i'll take that as a "moderate" beatingotstir:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hey no problem, me and you we'll just hop a flight to berlin and pick up a couple of "real" saws :msp_w00t:
> 
> otherwise I guess i'll have to try a husky :jester:



lol well ifn ya go to Berlin ya going on ya own bro lol.........two many memories of there and not good ones ........any way Stihl hq is in Stuttgart lol


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> I said I would try it, I never said I would like it :msp_biggrin:



Its ok man.. you can come over to the other side just follow the light..


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> from you i'll take that as a "moderate" beatingotstir:



i cant talk i still own 1 Husky 

View attachment 310706


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> i cant talk i still own 1 Husky
> 
> View attachment 310706



LOl and it the big old girl too lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> LOl and it the big old girl too lol



i have a 60 inch bar for it ,someday i will try it out


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i cant talk i still own 1 Husky
> 
> View attachment 310706



oh I have a swed in the box too

View attachment 310707


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i have a 60 inch bar for it ,someday i will try it out



if you can keep it out of the dirt :tongue2:


----------



## bustedup

trx250r180 said:


> i have a 60 inch bar for it ,someday i will try it out



lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> if you can keep it out of the dirt :tongue2:



and ifn ya can find something big enough to use the bar on lol


----------



## roberte

morning, afternoon or evening sirs


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> oh I have a swed in the box too
> 
> View attachment 310707



Rob what saw is that???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> and ifn ya can find something big enough to use the bar on lol



well its still in the PNW, I would bet there is something :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well its still in the PNW, I would bet there is something :greenchainsaw:



I meant without him either being arrested on getting squished lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> and ifn ya can find something big enough to use the bar on lol



there's stumps bigger than that in the back of my property ,there's still some big cedar around here ,5 foot at the butt is not too uncommon 8 feet up from that is 3 feet though ,lot of butt swell in a cedar


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Rob what saw is that???



that is a Partner 7000, 24" Windsor bar. I bought that new in 1983.


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> there's stumps bigger than that in the back of my property ,there's still some big cedar around here ,5 foot at the butt is not too uncommon 8 feet up from that is 3 feet though ,lot of butt swell in a cedar



I was pulling ya leg bro lol


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> there's stumps bigger than that in the back of my property ,there's still some big cedar around here ,5 foot at the butt is not too uncommon 8 feet up from that is 3 feet though ,lot of butt swell in a cedar



speaking of butt swell, I rolled thru a wal mart parking lot :censoredmfg


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> there's stumps bigger than that in the back of my property ,there's still some big cedar around here ,5 foot at the butt is not too uncommon 8 feet up from that is 3 feet though ,lot of butt swell in a cedar



ya wanna hunt around for a full wrap and the clutch side dogs ......then it the full set up.....well you could put a velo stack on it lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> speaking of butt swell, I rolled thru a wal mart parking lot :censoredmfg



guess then what ya saw didn't promote healthy eating and exercise lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> ya wanna hunt around for a full wrap and the clutch side dogs ......then it the full set up.....well you could put a velo stack on it lol




View attachment 310714
this came with it for parts ,


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 310714
> this came with it for parts ,



ok then juss the dogs then lol......mind ya you would prob adapt the other set lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> guess then what ya saw didn't promote healthy eating and exercise lol



no it didn't. what I saw is what my dad would have called a size 2-1/2.....




















2 steer hydes and 1/2 a box of rivits. 

my god put the fork down


----------



## bustedup

has the working one got the rubber or spring mount on it ??? imo the spring one is better for longer bars ......but that juss me lol


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 310714
> this came with it for parts ,



yeah, I guess technically that carcass is in the plural form "parts"


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> ok then juss the dogs then lol......mind ya you would prob adapt the other set lol



this saw ,i will get it running and try it out ,do a cosmetic restoration ,it will be a shelf queen after that


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> no it didn't. what I saw is what my dad would have called a size 2-1/2.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 steer hydes and 1/2 a box of rivits.
> 
> my god put the fork down











mine would have said ........back end of the number 9 bus lol


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> this saw ,i will get it running and try it out ,do a cosmetic restoration ,it will be a shelf queen after that



LOL don't waste it bro they good saws ........use it


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> has the working one got the rubber or spring mount on it ??? imo the spring one is better for longer bars ......but that juss me lol



i just looked at the mounts ,seem to be rubber with just 1 spring out front by the falling dog


----------



## Trx250r180

looking at back of my truck ,just realized have another husky ..........

got it when i thought xpw saws were thing to have 



View attachment 310716


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Man, I like Brian bein our Moderator...he talks to us!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> looking at back of my truck ,just realized have another husky ..........
> 
> got it when i thought xpw saws were thing to have
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310716



You PNW lumberjacks use crazy blades for your butt swelling trees:biggrin:


----------



## twochains

You fellas put in a good day?? I cut (9) hours solid...out of spite! I had the "B" crew in my sights, burnt a gallon before 10 am and ran in on their set...I'm an ass! LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> You fellas put in a good day?? I cut (9) hours solid...out of spite! I had the "B" crew in my sights, burnt a gallon before 10 am and ran in on their set...I'm an ass! LOL!



is it still pretty hot there ?


----------



## twochains

I have a vid that will be up in a couple minutes, gonna put it in Falling Pics. opcorn:


----------



## HuskStihl

Got Jeff's (jolly) invitation to a gtg. Knew I'd have to get permission from she who must be obeyed. Got my armpit testosterone stuff and rubbed it over my whole body to increase my manliness, then quietly and submissively asked for permission. I got the usual lecture about priorities, how I could be a better human being if I tried harder, scorn and derision about the whole idea of chainsaw friends in the first place, and a lecture about killing innocent trees. I explained that all the trees I've killed were aggressive and dangerous. Miracle of miracles, she said "fine" (not "fine", but "*fine*"). With any luck I'll be gtg bound soon


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> is it still pretty hot there ?



94*...and in this blow down unit...ain't no shade! LOL!


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Got Jeff's (jolly) invitation to a gtg. Knew I'd have to get permission from she who must be obeyed. Got my armpit testosterone stuff and rubbed it over my whole body to increase my manliness, then quietly and submissively asked for permission. I got the usual lecture about priorities, how I could be a better human being if I tried harder, scorn and derision about the whole idea of chainsaw friends in the first place, and a lecture about killing innocent trees. I explained that all the trees I've killed were aggressive and dangerous. Miracle of miracles, she said "fine" (not "fine", but "*fine*"). With any luck I'll be gtg bound soon



Don't get that #### on yer Ol'Lady...she'll have a hairier chest than you! LMAO...and you'll grow "man boobs"...throw that #### away! LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> 94*...and in this blow down unit...ain't no shade! LOL!



they shut the woods down here when its that hot ,hit 80 for a bit today ,was 45 when i got up at 5am ,that heat must suck for cutting conditions ,go through a buttload of water i bet


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Don't get that #### on yer Ol'Lady...she'll have a hairier chest than you! LMAO...and you'll grow "man boobs"...throw that #### away! LOL!



well, he needs grow sumthin. :jester: oke: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, he needs grow sumthin. :jester: oke: :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL.... That is sooooo not nice.. I sure that Jon had some junk until she who must be obeyed removed it. 
Hence the testosterone therapy ..lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

he jus makes it so easy  sorry jon, couldn't help it .:adore: this will make me look more cute


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> he jus makes it so easy  sorry jon, couldn't help it .:adore: this will make me look more cute





:rocker: so does this


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> LOL.... That is sooooo not nice.. I sure that Jon had some junk until she who must be obeyed removed it.
> Hence the testosterone therapy ..lol





twochains said:


> Don't get that #### on yer Ol'Lady...she'll have a hairier chest than you! LMAO...and you'll grow "man boobs"...throw that #### away! LOL!



Who says she doesn't already?? If I had boobs I'd never leave the house. I was kidding about the armpit stuff. All that T replacement and cialis is for men on their second or third wife. Being hornier would be about the last thing I need:bang:


----------



## northmanlogging

Looking at a big fatty doug fir, LO has to decide whether or not it goes... its over 4' maybe closer 5' and straight for the first 60 feet... then it gets kinda bushy, none of its neighbors come anywhere close to this size except the ones on the hill and they are already dead:msp_smile:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Looking at a big fatty doug fir, LO has to decide whether or not it goes... its over 4' maybe closer 5' and straight for the first 60 feet... then it gets kinda bushy, none of its neighbors come anywhere close to this size except the ones on the hill and they are already dead:msp_smile:



I think you found the granddaddy punkin umpkin2:


----------



## northmanlogging

Its gonna be a fun one if I get to cut it, its right next to the road (how I never noticed it...) and then straight down 20' to the other side of the stump, with a small ledge to break your fall, and then another 30' fall to a pile of boulders... among other things... I may high stump the #### out of it and use a pile of spring boards... not sure haven't thought much about it yet. Think I'll finally break down and get a jack for it though.


----------



## mdavlee

Well we sure need video of it when you put it down.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> Its gonna be a fun one if I get to cut it, its right next to the road (how I never noticed it...) and then straight down 20' to the other side of the stump, with a small ledge to break your fall, and then another 30' fall to a pile of boulders... among other things... I may high stump the #### out of it and use a pile of spring boards... not sure haven't thought much about it yet. *Think I'll finally break down and get a jack for it though*.



no reason to break down though, lol, just get the jack


----------



## northmanlogging

Finding a silvey is one thing paying for it is another... probably end up with a pair of 30-40ton bottle jacks, and hope I never have to pack them very far...


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll have to call madsen's tomorrow, they still have em listed online?


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I'll have to call madsen's tomorrow, they still have em listed online?



http://www.madsens1.com/GRAPHICS/photoalbum/White/white6.JPG

yup


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> they shut the woods down here when its that hot ,hit 80 for a bit today ,was 45 when i got up at 5am ,that heat must suck for cutting conditions ,go through a buttload of water i bet



Usually a gallon 1/2 of sweet tea... I keep water in the truck to pour over my head. They shut the woods down when it's hot...fire worries I am assuming? Last year I cut 10 straight days in 110*+...absolutely terrible, a few times my hands wouldn't release their grip on my saw... awful! I only survived it because I was taking "Thermo-Tabs" on regular basis and XC training and mtn. bike riding 4 days a week.


----------



## twochains

Talk to you fellas 2moro, gonna change bars and make another vid...cleaning up my block and going to fall the rest of the snags.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Talk to you fellas 2moro, gonna change bars and make another vid...cleaning up my block and going to fall the rest of the snags.



checked your vid out, tc going with the overhand cut and the caveman axe, nice. 

bigger bar gonna help :bang:


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' men.... :coffee: 


TC, I may have missed it but which saw/b&c combo are you running?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Usually a gallon 1/2 of sweet tea... I keep water in the truck to pour over my head. They shut the woods down when it's hot...fire worries I am assuming? Last year I cut 10 straight days in 110*+...absolutely terrible, a few times my hands wouldn't release their grip on my saw... awful! I only survived it because I was taking "Thermo-Tabs" on regular basis and XC training and mtn. bike riding 4 days a week.



yes they shut down for fire danger ,plus its real hard on the hydrolics in the equipment


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> Well we sure need video of it when you put it down.



Don't video it bro........that's a sure way of things going tits up lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Don't video it bro........that's a sure way of things going tits up lol



maybe, or comic relief


----------



## slowp

Trx250r180 said:


> yes they shut down for fire danger ,plus its real hard on the hydrolics in the equipment



We are at Level II here. They call it partial hootowl. Fallers and cable logging operations have to shut down at 1:00.

Here's this.

IFPL Information Page


----------



## Trx250r180

slowp said:


> We are at Level II here. They call it partial hootowl. Fallers and cable logging operations have to shut down at 1:00.
> 
> Here's this.
> 
> IFPL Information Page



they have been real fortunate this year with mild temps 70 being warm ,60 avg ,no shut downs as of yet ,only problem iv'e heard of so far is cant get enough trucks for the amount of wood on the landings ,that's good they have a lot of work this year ,logging keeps this town going


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> they have been real fortunate this year with mild temps 70 being warm ,60 avg ,no shut downs as of yet ,only problem iv'e heard of so far is cant get enough trucks for the amount of wood on the landings ,that's good they have a lot of work this year ,logging keeps this town going



80+ in that part of the state is the equivalent of being in death valley


----------



## slowp

Trx250r180 said:


> they have been real fortunate this year with mild temps 70 being warm ,60 avg ,no shut downs as of yet ,only problem iv'e heard of so far is cant get enough trucks for the amount of wood on the landings ,that's good they have a lot of work this year ,logging keeps this town going



Fallers are usually going home around 1 anyway. There isn't a problem unless they have to observe the Marbled Murrelet hours along with the hootowl. That can shorten up the day by another hour. 

A crew here would rig up trees during level III days. That way they would be ready to go when things got damper. I hiked up the hill (it was downhill yarding:msp_mellow with them around 6AM and it was already hot. I got done marking the trees and ended up getting sick. That was that time we hit 100 degrees here. I went home with chills. Weird.


----------



## Trx250r180

awfully quiet in here today ,you guys must have jobs or something ........


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> awfully quiet in here today ,you guys must have jobs or something ........



keep moving, nothing to see or moderate here :msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

Ya gotta read between the posts :cool2:

I'm quiet cause I'm busy.. Wish I was busy puttin' wood on the ground!


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> keep moving, nothing to see or moderate here :msp_biggrin:



you getting this hot humid stuff ?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Ya gotta read between the posts :cool2:
> 
> I'm quiet cause I'm busy.. *Wish I was busy puttin' wood on the ground!*



soon enough.

Hey Jake, do you just cook pork or do you do other meats too


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> you getting this hot humid stuff ?



well yes, but its nothing like the Midwest, were it it can be 90* and 90%


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> soon enough.
> 
> you got sumthin goin then? that a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> well yes, but its nothing like the Midwest, were it it can be 90* and 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh, it been that way since may here.
Click to expand...


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! 

I have to first give a HUGE shout out to mdavlee for the square filed chain chain for my 30" bar... I cut the rest of my snags finishing up one of my units on that FS blow down job... HOLY CRAP the chain just absolutely sliced through those pine!...and they were good ones too, I made a couple vids, I will have to check them out, my camera ran out of memory so I don't know what I got yet. I kinda like cutting them things, I cut a few today that were a little over 30" on the stump and about 60 to 70 ft tall with no tops....they scream down like a rocket! 

Found some "pig beds" where the sows leave their pigs...hard to focus wondering if I would run in on a group of pigs and have their Momma come busting out of the brush! 

Went driving around with my boss after work looking at where the "B" crew was skidding to a new landing...OMG the forester is going to poop himself in the morning...at LEAST 15 trees skint BAAAAD!!! We rolled over and talked to the skidder OP for the "B" crew...it got uncomfortable, my boss, W/O flipping out, let the guy have it...I mean so bad that I thought the dude was gonna cry. My boss told him to expect a large fine 2moro and to go over to my unit and look at what we have done...25 loads out and ZERO skint trees! Hell yes! 

Went and cruised the "pumpkin patch"...it's ALL mine! :msp_biggrin: Massive timber...I don't mean magnum, I mean MASSIVE! I should be there soon enough! From the road I saw (2) big cave entrances...and I LOVE to go caving...my boss said I'm nuts, he's afraid of rattle snakes in caves. I have only found one cave that held large numbers of snakes in over the winter.

Anyway, all and all a good day! I just can't say enough about the chain I got from mdavlee though...fricken super happy with it!


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> soon enough.
> 
> you got sumthin goin then? that a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> heh, it been that way since may here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot hit the like button for heat that misrible :cool2:
Click to expand...


----------



## mdavlee

Clint you're welcome. I figured that chain would do better in pine. You just need a 660 to pull that bar real good. I had a pretty good day. Got the 660 project I'm working on almost done. I need a few little things and it will be ready to cut wood again.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Evening Men!
> 
> I have to first give a HUGE shout out to mdavlee for the square filed chain chain for my 30" bar... I cut the rest of my snags finishing up one of my units on that FS blow down job... HOLY CRAP the chain just absolutely sliced through those pine!...and they were good ones too, I made a couple vids, I will have to check them out, my camera ran out of memory so I don't know what I got yet. I kinda like cutting them things, I cut a few today that were a little over 30" on the stump and about 60 to 70 ft tall with no tops....they scream down like a rocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, all and all a good day! I just can't say enough about the chain I got from mdavlee though...fricken super happy with it!





now you see how i can run a 32 inch bar on a 044 and cut good :msp_biggrin:,a square grinder is a must now ,i hardley run round except for milling anymore


----------



## twochains

Now I just have to learn to sharpen square filed! LOL! The chain cut as well through the fire char after 8 big snags as it did on the first tree. It really kept it's edge! 

I'me being forced to hit the shower...hmmm...is she telling me something...:msp_scared: Be back in a bit.


----------



## Trx250r180

i think it's warm enough to go to the lake tonight on the water and look at trees


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> now you see how i can run a 32 inch bar on a 044 and cut good :msp_biggrin:,a square grinder is a must now ,i hardley run round except for milling anymore



Yes, yes I do! I ran 044's for about 16 years and have loved the saws. But yes, I actually told my boss that the square ground chain was such a difference in pine tht it was unbelievable!


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> now you see how i can run a 32 inch bar on a 044 and cut good :msp_biggrin:,a square grinder is a must now ,i hardley run round except for milling anymore



man the difference is close between square & round. its a razors edge different.... still not sure which I like better opcorn:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Now I just have to learn to sharpen square filed! LOL! The chain cut as well through the fire char after 8 big snags as it did on the first tree. It really kept it's edge!
> 
> I'me being forced to hit the shower...*hmmm...is she telling me something*...:msp_scared: Be back in a bit.



yeah, don't come to the dinner table smelling like an old goat


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i think it's warm enough to go to the lake tonight on the water and look at trees



you see a tree, I see a stump :msp_scared:


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Yes, yes I do! I ran 044's for about 16 years and have loved the saws. But yes, I actually told my boss that the square ground chain was such a difference in pine tht it was unbelievable!




the doug fir i cut is actually in the pine family i'm told ,when it drys is a little harder though in my lumber ,we frame houses with it here


also you should notice it not near as grabby ,if your saw is underpowered with a 30 plus inch bar try full skip in the pine ,i run the semi skip ,not as grabby limbing as the full ,a lot of the loggers here buy a roll of chain ,spin up a bunch of loops and drop em off to be sharpened once a week ,and rotate them out ,i like doing my own so i don't have to wait on someone though


----------



## treeslayer2003

shoot Brian, that's avg. heat index hit 110 a few days in july. Clint deals with that all summer.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> shoot Brian, that's avg. heat index hit 110 a few days in july. Clint deals with that all summer.



that's why i live here mild winters and summers ,i don't like it that hot


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'll take winter over summer any time.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'll take winter over summer any time.



Same here! I like real winters (not found here), and hate summer here. Heck, even hanging out outside on Thanksgiving you still work up a sweat sometimes! Can't stand it..

About smokin' on the pit, I do beef ribs pretty well, working on my brisket and prime rib, pork as a whole is going well and chicken is doing great. My father in law has hated chicken all of his adulthood until he had my brined and smoked leg quarters. 

Pretty soon I'd like to get good at smoking wild game, while reducing the game taste. 

Even sooner I'm going to try a smoked meatloaf wrapped in bacon.


----------



## northmanlogging

Madsen's no longer has silvey jacks... :frown: Had the wifey pick up two 20 ton bottle jacks... maybe I'll have some time to fab up some fancy plates to go wiff um... probably around December...


----------



## KYLogger

I can sweat easier than I can shiver


----------



## HuskStihl

I like Mike's chain as well. The razor sharp square is so aggressive I can bog the masterminded 394 if I'm heavy handed. It would absolutely scream in pine, but it is touchy in hardwood. I can't really file the square, so I'm prolly gonna save my two special chains for pine, and run round for hardwood. Full skip all the way


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake it cold here in winter. some years ground freezes 8-10" mostly tho it hovers around freezing and damp with a brisk nw wind. i'll still take it over heat n humidity. I can get warm but not cool.


----------



## redprospector

twochains said:


> Now I just have to learn to sharpen square filed! LOL!



Do it like this. 




Andy


----------



## tramp bushler

Jon. Learning to chisel file takes time and if you need to maintain fine motor function of your fingers I don't reccomend you take up chisel fileing. 

You can get teeth so sharp with a good Oberg file they will rival your scalples. One good slip can nip a tendon in half. 
That's why I reccomended a chisel grinder.


----------



## mdavlee

Or like this 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/JZMuqKxwc60" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I see at least 3 things I did wrong last time I tried that. it nothing like fileing round then. I might try it again now. have to get the right file first.


----------



## northmanlogging

I've been using the triangle file, seems to last a little longer, and is a touch easier to figure out, the trapazoid? version wears out pretty fast on the corner and is a bit on the aggressive side, making it harder to shove through.

I highly recommend using a handle on yer files for square filling, its extra easy to slip and gouge your fingers...


----------



## tramp bushler

Ime the best file to start with is a Goofy, or an Oberg.


----------



## Trx250r180

I  chisel chain 

View attachment 310955


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> the doug fir i cut is actually in the pine family i'm told ,when it drys is a little harder though in my lumber ,we frame houses with it here
> 
> 
> also you should notice it not near as grabby ,if your saw is underpowered with a 30 plus inch bar try full skip in the pine ,i run the semi skip ,not as grabby limbing as the full ,a lot of the loggers here buy a roll of chain ,spin up a bunch of loops and drop em off to be sharpened once a week ,and rotate them out ,i like doing my own so i don't have to wait on someone though



Doug-fir are really spruces


----------



## slowp

Pseudotsuga menziesii is Douglas-fir. Although they are close to spruce, the first part of the name means false hemlock. I just consider it to be a Doug-fir--not a spruce, not a pine, not a hemlock, not a true fir. It's a great tree to have around.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Wouldn't ya know it....I about vapor locked out in my new unit today...I needed 2 more hours and would have wrapped it up...but I was soooo fricken scalded I was false puking n stuff, so I pulled out and noew there is a huge rain cloud here at the house, had that been over my unit I would have finished it in (1) day.

Finished my big unit this morning, my Forester came out and cleared some head leaner "save" trees and a couple 80' snags that had been marked as "save". I like the guy, we walked through the unit yesterday and he watched me cut some big snags...he didn't want to be on my video though . Oh, I cut the "Jesus" tree today and two others that were damaged the same way. So (3) Jesus trees and 15 head leaners this morning...zero barber chairs...I promis to not mention the method of cutting I used...that sucks though because it works so damn well! I feel that anytime you can prevent barber chairing...something must be working right...but oh well. :rolleyes2:

Move to a new set and lucky me...it's a black berry patch! I swear that I think that once in yer arm you could just pull the bush out of the ground by it's roots! Them damn things mutilated my hands. Found some big dens up under the root wads...you sure as #### don't want to see any eyes lookin' back at ya! I stuff my pack jugs and tea jugs up in the holes due to the lack of shade. Crazy...a big boar is in the area, you can smell him, they have rubbed mud and grit into the pine something fierce in this unit. I would figure they are using a big pond near by and thn laying up in the stump holes during the heat. 

Here is some pics of my unit I started today and almost finished.

View attachment 310984
View attachment 310985
View attachment 310987


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Wouldn't ya know it....I about vapor locked out in my new unit today...I needed 2 more hours and would have wrapped it up...but I was soooo fricken scalded I was false puking n stuff, so I pulled out and noew there is a huge rain cloud here at the house, had that been over my unit I would have finished it in (1) day.
> 
> Finished my big unit this morning, my Forester came out and cleared some head leaner "save" trees and a couple 80' snags that had been marked as "save". I like the guy, we walked through the unit yesterday and he watched me cut some big snags...he didn't want to be on my video though . Oh, I cut the "Jesus" tree today and two others that were damaged the same way. So (3) Jesus trees and 15 head leaners this morning...zero barber chairs...I promis to not mention the method of cutting I used...that sucks though because it works so damn well! I feel that anytime you can prevent barber chairing...something must be working right...but oh well. :rolleyes2:
> 
> Move to a new set and lucky me...it's a black berry patch! I swear that I think that once in yer arm you could just pull the bush out of the ground by it's roots! Them damn things mutilated my hands. Found some big dens up under the root wads...you sure as #### don't want to see any eyes lookin' back at ya! I stuff my pack jugs and tea jugs up in the holes due to the lack of shade. Crazy...a big boar is in the area, you can smell him, they have rubbed mud and grit into the pine something fierce in this unit. I would figure they are using a big pond near by and thn laying up in the stump holes during the heat.
> 
> Here is some pics of my unit I started today and almost finished.
> 
> View attachment 310984
> View attachment 310985
> View attachment 310987



Man that crap looks um "tasty"....... not

I bet there is some right fine vermin in there, I recommend a flame thrower


----------



## twochains

Hey hey Rob and :cat:, you fellas have a good enough day?? Hot here today!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Man that crap looks um "tasty"....... not
> 
> I bet there is some right fine vermin in there, I recommend a flame thrower



Rob it's actually worse than it looks, you have to be VERY careful stepping off yer tree...there may or my not be ground there!...serial!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey hey Rob and :cat:, you fellas have a good enough day?? Hot here today!



Wat up TC, not hot here but good enough :yoyo:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob it's actually worse than it looks, you have to be VERY careful stepping off yer tree...there may or my not be ground there!...serial!



yes sir, I can see that, never know how far or what your gonna step in or on:alien2:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob it's actually worse than it looks, you have to be VERY careful stepping off yer tree...there may or my not be ground there!...serial!



on second thought, maybe the boss should dump the B crew in that shiz


----------



## Trx250r180

65 and overcast just right


----------



## twochains

I want to take a day off this weekend...I'm tired Rob, I feel that I am spinning out with the brake on...it almost brings tears to my eyes really. Oh well like my Dad told me..."You better be tough if yer gonna be stupid"


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> 65 and overcast just right



Nice! LOL! It was 78* at daylight here


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> on second thought, maybe the boss should dump the B crew in that shiz



The "B" crew is going to get their ass fined come Monday morning! ...I didn't know Foresters worked (4) 10's...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I want to take a day off this weekend...I'm tired Rob, I feel that I am spinning out with the brake on...it almost brings tears to my eyes really. Oh well like my Dad told me*..."You better be tough if yer gonna be stupid"*



and that's good JW philosophy... the flip side of that is,

easy there tiger, I need you tomorrow too. 

Balls to the wall but listen to your body. a little advise from someone who has 8 yrs on you :bang:


----------



## twochains

I gotta do chores and hit the shower...fricken ticks crawling and gnawing at my legs. I will be back on here later...I haven't really chatted with you guys for a couple days! Later


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Nice! LOL! It was 78* at daylight here



50 on the way to work this am ,was sunny this am ,overcast rolled in ,i like it cool like this 


i drove the boat by that tree i posted last night ,its in the park at a lodge ,seen some nice pumpkins that cant be cut because natl park owns em ,almost pulled the 461 out of the truck and set it next to one for a pic lol ,i forget how big those trees are at the lake till i go back out there , lot of 6 and 8 foot across the stump trees out there


----------



## twochains

I been digging on this song..check the lyrics before you dismiss...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhzu2IkveYM


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Nice! LOL! It was 78* at daylight here



sorry I cant like that


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I want to take a day off this weekend...I'm tired Rob, I feel that I am spinning out with the brake on...it almost brings tears to my eyes really. Oh well like my Dad told me..."You better be tough if yer gonna be stupid"



Young man it all well and good you busting ya rear and getting the job done.......but your body will only take so much .....my friend you don't go burning ya self out .......cause ifn ya do guess what ......you'll get a sorry to hear that from ya boss then he'll get some one else and you'll be juss another burnt out faller looking for work


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I gotta do chores and hit the shower...fricken ticks crawling and gnawing at my legs. I will be back on here later...I haven't really chatted with you guys for a couple days! Later



You need to have a sit down with your boss. It sounds as if you are keeping his show in the black with your hard work and talent. Sounds like the market in u'r area ain't too bad, nows the time to bring up a different payment arrangement. I know it's none of my business, I just don't want you to start resenting the work. Eventually you'll have to figure out how to have some financial ownership in a company, so people can work to line your pockets for a change. My worries are you are _too_ good of a guy and employee and this allows people to take advantage of you, and that the pace you have set is unsustainable, leading to burnout and mistakes. I'm sorry to be up in u'r business, but I'm worried about you


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> You need to have a sit down with your boss. It sounds as if you are keeping his show in the black with your hard work and talent. Sounds like the market in u'r area ain't too bad, nows the time to bring up a different payment arrangement. I know it's none of my business, I just don't want you to start resenting the work. Eventually you'll have to figure out how to have some financial ownership in a company, so people can work to line your pockets for a change. My worries are you are _too_ good of a guy and employee and this allows people to take advantage of you, and that the pace you have set is unsustainable, leading to burnout and mistakes. I'm sorry to be up in u'r business, but I'm worried about you



Ya kinda have a point there


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I gotta do chores and hit the shower...fricken ticks crawling and gnawing at my legs. I will be back on here later...I haven't really chatted with you guys for a couple days! Later



you gotta watch ticks bro.........Lymes disease not nice at all


----------



## Trx250r180

i don't miss those nasty ticks at all ,grew up in new england ,little blood suckers were everywhere in the woods ,we don't really have many of em here ,you guys keep em over there


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> and that's good JW philosophy... the flip side of that is,
> 
> easy there tiger, I need you tomorrow too.
> 
> Balls to the wall but listen to your body. a little advise from someone who has 8 yrs on you :bang:





bustedup said:


> Young man it all well and good you busting ya rear and getting the job done.......but your body will only take so much .....my friend you don't go burning ya self out .......cause ifn ya do guess what ......you'll get a sorry to hear that from ya boss then he'll get some one else and you'll be juss another burnt out faller looking for work





HuskStihl said:


> You need to have a sit down with your boss. It sounds as if you are keeping his show in the black with your hard work and talent. Sounds like the market in u'r area ain't too bad, nows the time to bring up a different payment arrangement. I know it's none of my business, I just don't want you to start resenting the work. Eventually you'll have to figure out how to have some financial ownership in a company, so people can work to line your pockets for a change. My worries are you are _too_ good of a guy and employee and this allows people to take advantage of you, and that the pace you have set is unsustainable, leading to burnout and mistakes. I'm sorry to be up in u'r business, but I'm worried about you



well, I screwed my body for myself and it was still pointless. I know ya love to work but ya no spring chickin no more lol. and I was taught to cut same as you, cut a lot of timber that way and still can if I need to.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> i don't miss those nasty ticks at all ,grew up in new england ,little blood suckers were everywhere in the woods ,we don't really have many of em here ,you guys keep em over there



hey y'all better stop tellin how nice it is over there less ya get over run with east coast loggers tired of bein hot n tick chewed. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey y'all better stop tellin how nice it is over there less ya get over run with east coast loggers tired of bein hot n tick chewed. :msp_biggrin:



loggings been slow last couple years ,but this year the export market is booming here ,there is a shortage of loggers and log trucks right now ,from what a couple logging company owners have told me ,i bs with them about saws when they come in ,one of the guys wanted to put me to work ,if i didn't have what i have going on i may consider it ,i like falling and running equipment


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> loggings been slow last couple years ,but this year the export market is booming here ,there is a shortage of loggers and log trucks right now ,from what a couple logging company owners have told me ,i bs with them about saws when they come in ,one of the guys wanted to put me to work ,if i didn't have what i have going on i may consider it ,i like falling and running equipment



go for it bro try production falling ya might not get another go


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> go for it bro try production falling ya might not get another go



I could have took over my step dads operation ,he had a tower ,shovel ,skidder etc ,i bought the company i'm at 9 years ago 1 year left on payments ,so i'm kind of stuck here unless i sell the place


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> I could have took over my step dads operation ,he had a tower ,shovel ,skidder etc ,i bought the company i'm at 9 years ago 1 year left on payments ,so i'm kind of stuck here unless i sell the place



I wasn't being nosey my friend ................hey ifn they wanna get me a flight I'll fall for em .....juss don't tell my wife lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> loggings been slow last couple years ,but this year the export market is booming here ,there is a shortage of loggers and log trucks right now ,from what a couple logging company owners have told me ,i bs with them about saws when they come in ,one of the guys wanted to put me to work ,if i didn't have what i have going on i may consider it ,i like falling and running equipment



hard wood export been doing well here to. plus with the wet weather they been begging for wood.


----------



## jrcat

Just checkin in sirs. I havent fallen off the face of the earth yet, just been tied up doin wrenchin :choler::beat_brick:


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey cat, I got a good running husky here. hope ya getting somthin ready.
whats this sir crap?


----------



## JakeG

jrcat, I'd lend you a hand if I could! Spent the past 12 years as a wrench.. Hope you get the work buttoned up soon


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey cat, I got a good running husky here. hope ya getting somthin ready.
> whats this sir crap?


Im all ready Mike. I have some work lined up now till the first of November.


JakeG said:


> jrcat, I'd lend you a hand if I could! Spent the past 12 years as a wrench.. Hope you get the work buttoned up soon



I have a rear rear pulled out of a log truck, a gear box from an 1102 vermeer grinder waiting for bearings and the range shifting valve out of my dozer lol...


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, I got to tune her n fix a thread hole and then she all yers bro. this other one of uncles is driving me nuts, I guess I could have two bad coils here. I should have the one ready to go by mon. I glad ya got some work bro, I know ya been goin after it hard. I told ya fallin a vacation from the bness end of this.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, I got to tune her n fix a thread hole and then she all yers bro. this other one of uncles is driving me nuts, I guess I could have two bad coils here. I should have the one ready to go by mon. I glad ya got some work bro, I know ya been goin after it hard. I told ya fallin a vacation from the bness end of this.



That one I told you about didnt go through either Mike.. the LO and amish dude wanted me to drop down to $200 per load. Cant do that. So got me some other work. Cutting and skidding close to home.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> That one I told you about didnt go through either Mike.. the LO and amish dude wanted me to drop down to $200 per load. Cant do that. So got me some other work. Cutting and skidding close to home.



no way, that way to cheap. they should go buy a skidder n do it themselves. gotto turn um down sometimes. least ya got sumthin goin :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## northmanlogging

sup...

Lots of wrenching today... did a bit of falling, should have taken vid of a nice cedar, 40"? on the butt, and I left the 066 at home... almost no taper after the first log...


----------



## HuskStihl

[video=youtube;HCT-8wDDYoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HCT-8wDDYoc[/video]


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Well it's official..the "B" crew is never permitted in Forest Service timber...ever! Monday I have to go in and cut all the skint trees the "b: crew skidder OP ruined...somewhere around a load and a half!!! That's just ridiculous, I don't have years of time on a skidder but you won't find any skint trees in our block and I have skid a couple loads myself. 

Fell some super nice leaners and unmarked timber this morning. I was checking out my STEEP ground unit I will be cutting in the morning, man it's rough...so rough in places that the FS put a boundary so we wouldn't have to cut it. There is a group of big pine, (3) I think that are partially uprooted and laying up in some other pine...I could cut them but they won't fall and there is zero way to winch them from top or bottom. I found a P U M P K I N below the boundary, I'm gonna see if the Forester will clear it for me, it's broke off about 40ft up...I think he will be fine with it. I was standing on the bluff and it is about 20 ft down but looks like a 4ft + tree, hardly any taper. I am going to bring a video camera and get my skidder OP to film me cutting it...should make a good vid. The bad thing is I don't know if we can get it out...Hell I will have to figure out a way to get down to it actually! 

Big hogs in my set this morning...prolly a 350 to 400# sow and some 50# pigs....she's a whopper! 

Someone stole our fuel out of the big skidder...that sucks! Anyway, hope you guys had a good day. Man I can't quit thinking about that pumpkin..geez it should make a cool vid...huge over hanging bluffed in area...I bet it was beautiful before the timber all went down.


----------



## twochains

Hey there jrcat! How you been doing?


----------



## twochains

Damn...there you all are! How ya doing folks!


----------



## jrcat

just been outside getting the fire pit going. Hows everyone doin?


----------



## treeslayer2003

put more cable on the skidder, that what a winch is for.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello all. hope y'all doin well.


----------



## twochains

Hey there slayer! Yeh we have 300ft of main line, that's not the problem...getting a 4 ft on the stump up and over an over hang in the problem.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Damn...there you all are! How ya doing folks!



Just hanging with the fan damily


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey there slayer! Yeh we have 300ft of main line, that's not the problem...getting a 4 ft on the stump up and over an over hang in the problem.



oh, you gonna have to make him shorter. that way he lighter. might need snatch blocks too. I jus hate to see it wasted. prolly not worth the time really.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey there slayer! Yeh we have 300ft of main line, that's not the problem...getting a 4 ft on the stump up and over an over hang in the problem.



Go with 2 or 3 shorts.


----------



## jrcat

Im good Mike. Doin the same thing Rob is doin. Hows you? and hows the missus and the boy?


----------



## twochains

I need to climb down in there and see exactly what I am dealing with...there is a chance the bluff runs out and the log can be skid towards the head of the hollar. I am guessing the snag to be around 40ft...but it;s hard to tell from looking down at it...oh it's a dandy! I just gotta cut it and get it on film...that will be one for my Son to look at one day!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im good Mike. Doin the same thing Rob is doin. Hows you? and hows the missus and the boy?



oh, they doin fine. they go back Monday. he to school, she drivein the bus full a youngans. yer girls back yet?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I need to climb down in there and see exactly what I am dealing with...there is a chance the bluff runs out and the log can be skid towards the head of the hollar. I am guessing the snag to be around 40ft...but it;s hard to tell from looking down at it...oh it's a dandy! I just gotta cut it and get it on film...that will be one for my Son to look at one day!



Yes sir, taking a walk sounds good. Get a better persepective


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello there, Bob, Randy, Brian?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, they doin fine. they go back Monday. he to school, she drivein the bus full a youngans. yer girls back yet?



They arent back yet. This coming weekend they will be home. We dont go back here till the 4th of September


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> They arent back yet. This coming weekend they will be home. We dont go back here till the 4th of September



School, that's how it should be, mine has already been back for 2 weeks


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> School, that's how it should be, mine has already been back for 2 weeks



I hated school, and so does this little one. sometimes I swear they try to make kids dumber.


----------



## HuskStihl

Spent the entire day doing what I call babysitting, and what my wife refers to as "parenting." I'm way too old to have these babies. Most people in Texas have their first couple of kids in high school, so routinely when I'm out with the twins a well meaning person comes up and says, "ain't that cute, ya got your grandkids for the day". :msp_angry:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I hated school, and so does this little one. sometimes I swear they try to make kids dumber.



Maybe, definatly a greetings and salutions environment though.

I went to back to school night on wed, about 3/4 of the way thru I thought I was gonna need an interpreter, all the PC stuff. I must be the dinosaur, not what I remember....


----------



## mdavlee

How's it going guys? Been doing a little splitting today with a little bit of cutting going on. Trying to get the wood in the yard finished up before work gets crazy.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hello there, Bob, Randy, Brian?



LOL! ...you'll hit one of 'em eventually! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Ya know whats REALLY irritating me at the moment...unlisted phone #'s!! I am trying to get a hold of a game warden I kno and can't for the world find his fricken phone number... Google doesn't even know it...LOL! That's BAD!! I'm gonna se if I can get a hog trap down here on this set. I have a HUGE woods pen here on my place when I had a bunch of wild hogs I had caught with my dogs. It's empty and I want some hogs!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! ...you'll hit one of 'em eventually! :hmm3grin2orange:



Eventually

Brian would have chimed by now though.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ya know whats REALLY irritating me at the moment...unlisted phone #'s!! I am trying to get a hold of a game warden I kno and can't for the world find his fricken phone number... Google doesn't even know it...LOL! That's BAD!! I'm gonna se if I can get a hog trap down here on this set. I have a HUGE woods pen here on my place when I had a bunch of wild hogs I had caught with my dogs. It's empty and I want some hogs!



Mmmmmm, sausage


----------



## twochains

twochains said:


> LOL! ...you'll hit one of 'em eventually! :hmm3grin2orange:



yup...like I said...Brian at least talks to us.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Mmmmmm, sausage



Yeh, I pen them up and worm them real good wait about 60 days on grain and POW...sausage fer sure! If they crossed up much might even cure some hams out of them. You have to have a 1/4 inch of fat on the hams to salt cure them...most of our hogs are built like football players here in the hills...the don't keep a whole lot of fat.


----------



## roberte

Hey tc,
Didn't you have more video after your bar changeout :cool2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

i pretty sure it was Randy. he'll talk when he has sumthin to say. i want that book when he gets it done. maybe he would sell some signed copys.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Hey tc,
> Didn't you have more video after your bar changeout :cool2:



Yeh, I have a couple more vids...I haven't even uploaded them yet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Maybe, definatly a greetings and salutions environment though.
> 
> I went to back to school night on wed, about 3/4 of the way thru I thought I was gonna need an interpreter, all the PC stuff. I must be the dinosaur, not what I remember....



you know they changed the math symbles right? guess i shoulda paid attention in spelling lol. but yeah, one is a dot now. how the crap we gonna help with home work if they change the dang simbles? dang it i can't spell.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> i pretty sure it was Randy. he'll talk when he has sumthin to say. i want that book when he gets it done. maybe he would sell some signed copys.



Or he comes in says nothing and posts a pic that sums it up.:beat_shot::beat_brick::haha:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> i pretty sure it was Randy. he'll talk when he has sumthin to say. i want that book when he gets it done. maybe he would sell some signed copys.



I want one also Mike! He is a good writer, he can put his thoughts to paper rather well...and damn sure has seen some ####! Hell I even like his real life experiences outside of the woods. Had he been in my area and my age...we'd a had a Hellacious time!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yeh, I have a couple more vids...I haven't even uploaded them yet.



:sigarette::coffee:


----------



## treeslayer2003

shoot, he jus a good ol boy on the west coast really. i wish i was that articulate. wow how did i spell that!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> you know they changed the math symbles right? guess i shoulda paid attention in spelling lol. but yeah, one is a dot now. how the crap we gonna help with home work if they change the dang simbles? dang it i can't spell.



Great, change the math.

Wat s next???? :bang:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> shoot, he jus a good ol boy on the west coast really. i wish i was that articulate. wow how did i spell that!



That's good stuff right there Mike! "...wow how did I spell that?" ...EPIC right there! :jester:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Great, change the math.
> 
> Wat s next???? :bang:



What's next???....I'm afraid it will be desensitizing kids when using trans-gender public bathrooms! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What's next???....I'm afraid it will be desensitizing kids when using trans-gender public bathrooms! LOL!



I think I need a sthil 40 to 1 mix cocktail :taped::bang


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What's next???....I'm afraid it will be desensitizing kids when using trans-gender public bathrooms! LOL!



oh, they done a lot a that already. you know what i mean, any thing goes now and it spossed to be normal. well it ain't natural. i almost thought bout home schoolin this one.


----------



## twochains

On a serious note...My Son came home last year...he is 10 and just starting 6th grade...he takes advanced classes in some stuff, anyway he came home and asked if I could help him do "Allgerythms"...I was like What??? Now he is in 6th grade, can't wait for what he brings home this year! If it has to with Biology, Entomology or Herpetology...we're there!...but Math...ummmmmm:msp_confused:


----------



## treeslayer2003

i no good at math either bro. i can figure faster than a hippy can ring me out at a store, but no fancy stuff. i shoulda took geometry. history i done well in. spelling, well y'all know.


----------



## twochains

Men, I'm goin' to town and hang out for a bit and chillax...Hollar at you fellas later! Y'all keep out of trouble! LOL! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## treeslayer2003

YOU behave ma friend. i can't get in trouble staing here.


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Spent the entire day doing what I call babysitting, and what my wife refers to as "parenting." I'm way too old to have these babies. Most people in Texas have their first couple of kids in high school, so routinely when I'm out with the twins a well meaning person comes up and says, "ain't that cute, ya got your grandkids for the day". :msp_angry:


Dude... I have gray hair on one side of my head but not the other lol my beard is thae same way.. I get that from time to time.. are those your grand kids.. Its even better when me and the GF are out and I get called a pervert cause she looks so young even though she is older than I am lol 


treeslayer2003 said:


> shoot, he jus a good ol boy on the west coast really. i wish i was that articulate. wow how did i spell that!


Neurons my friend... you never stop learning 


twochains said:


> What's next???....I'm afraid it will be desensitizing kids when using trans-gender public bathrooms! LOL!



Thats just wrong...


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Dude... I have gray hair on one side of my head but not the other lol my beard is thae same way.. I get that from time to time.. are those your grand kids.. Its even better when me and the GF are out and I get called a pervert cause she looks so young even though she is older than I am lol
> 
> Neurons my friend... you never stop learning
> 
> 
> Thats just wrong...



ppppffttt. they think i'm the ol ladys father. she is less than 2 TWO years younger than me. as clint says, epic lullz right.


----------



## bustedup

All maths is really is ......problem solving on paper and in theory.........so in essence fallers are maths experts..................just we kinda do it for real without the calculators and calculations lol......or well some do talk bout degrees etc etc but to date I not seem any fallers get the protractor out............just the saw and wedges lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ppppffttt. they think i'm the ol ladys father. she is less than 2 TWO years younger than me. as clint says, epic lullz right.



There should be a clause written that says that after once round clock a trade in for a new model is perfectly acceptable lol


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> hello there, Bob, Randy, Brian?



Here.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> ppppffttt. they think i'm the ol ladys father. she is less than 2 TWO years younger than me. as clint says, epic lullz right.



Ok I have to screen shot this for "posterity" and stuff... On 8/24/2013 Mike aka "treeslayer2003" said epic lullz....


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> All maths is really is ......problem solving on paper and in theory.........so in essence fallers are maths experts..................just we kinda do it for real without the calculators and calculations lol......or well some do talk bout degrees etc etc but to date I not seem any fallers get the protractor out............just the saw and wedges lol



Well we do use a chain or plumb bob on occasion , so yrs sort of , but I digress


----------



## jrcat

Gologit said:


> Here.


 Good evening Bob.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Here.



good to have ya with us.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Ok I have to screen shot this for "posterity" and stuff... On 8/24/2013 Mike aka "treeslayer2003" said epic lullz....



well, ya guys is teachin me new slang lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> All maths is really is ......problem solving on paper and in theory.........so in essence fallers are maths experts..................just we kinda do it for real without the calculators and calculations lol......or well some do talk bout degrees etc etc but to date I not seem any fallers get the protractor out............just the saw and wedges lol



i jus seem to know what the tree wants to do, and what i can coax it to do. the ol man saya i gifted, i dunno. if can call that math, well ok but the teachers won't think so. i used to ask why does axb=c? of course they said because. teach a kid to memorize stuff n he pass a test. teach him to think n he pass any test. oh, hey busted.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, ya guys is teachin me new slang lol.



No choice, we git the south and Scotland over here:surrender::kilt::sigarette:


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> good to have ya with us.



Evening. Just passing through. I've been spending the last few days on a D-6, cutting line. The only nice thing is that the fire is so close that I can come home every night. Gotta like that! 


InciWeb the Incident Information System: American


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Evening. Just passing through. I've been spending the last few days on a D-6, cutting line. The only nice thing is that the fire is so close that I can come home every night. Gotta like that!
> 
> 
> InciWeb the Incident Information System: American



You stay safe and best wishes to you and your crew


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> You stay safe and best wishes to you and your crew



x2 Bob, our thoughts are with ya.


----------



## mdavlee

Bob I hope you guys can get it contained here soon. Stay safe out there


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Evening. Just passing through. I've been spending the last few days on a D-6, cutting line. The only nice thing is that the fire is so close that I can come home every night. Gotta like that!
> 
> 
> InciWeb the Incident Information System: American



Yes that's good, I suppose if it was modoc county, there might have been a bad cell phone when they called.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> Evening. Just passing through. I've been spending the last few days on a D-6, cutting line. The only nice thing is that the fire is so close that I can come home every night. Gotta like that!
> 
> 
> InciWeb the Incident Information System: American



Good luck. A few years ago with the Texas fires, the creek at the back of our property was the official evacuation line. A feeling of total helplessness. The wind changed and the fire headed north. I'd say thank god, but the fire took out other neighborhoods instead, and I doubt god likes me better than them. I will pray that you and your crew stay safe, and no further harm comes the fires


----------



## tramp bushler

It's not who he likes better. It'swho Asks Him.


----------



## HuskStihl

Not my god, he loves us all equally whether we ask for help or not. Except for moderators, he does like them just a little bit more. I'm officially done with religion here. Glen, I don't mean to say u'r wrong or offend you, that's just how I feel about my relationship with JC


----------



## roberte

So um yeah, 


.050 or .063 gauge bar your thoughts.


Husk 

Wat was all those rim sprokets for?


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Not my god, he loves us all equally whether we ask for help or not. Except for moderators, he does like them just a little bit more. I'm officially done with religion here. Glen, I don't mean to say u'r wrong or offend you, that's just how I feel about my relationship with JC



Man, I hope he doesn't like moderators more than normal people 'cause I'm not one anymore....a moderator that is. 

Thanks for the cautions and good wishes guys. I have the easy part...I sit down all day. Those kids out there on foot are the ones who do the real work.

On a side note...I'm finally approaching the same level of internet expertise as your average fourth grader. While I'm waiting for fuel or my relief or for the fire to decide which way it's going to run I've been teaching myself how to access the internet via my phone.
Hey, who says an old dog can't learn new tricks?


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> Yes that's good, I suppose if it was modoc county, there might have been a bad cell phone when they called.



LOL...My sister is on a fire in the Orleans/Hoopa area. She's probably sorry she answered the phone, too.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Man, I hope he doesn't like moderators more than normal people 'cause I'm not one anymore....a moderator that is.
> 
> Thanks for the cautions and good wishes guys. I have the easy part...I sit down all day. Those kids out there on foot are the ones who do the real work.
> 
> On a side note...I'm finally approaching the same level of internet expertise as your average fourth grader. While I'm waiting for fuel or my relief or for the fire to decide which way it's going to run I've been teaching myself how to access the internet via my phone.
> 
> Hey, who says an old dog can't learn new tricks?






Moderator , Congrats or I'm sorry.

Good job on the phone internet there, tiger :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Man, I hope he doesn't like moderators more than normal people 'cause I'm not one anymore....a moderator that is.
> 
> what is it with you guys with no light sayin ya not mods? you are, you ain't, don't matter really.
> I spose it is a pain to do that job, payless at that. well, you was/ is a good one.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> Man, I hope he doesn't like moderators more than normal people 'cause I'm not one anymore....a moderator that is.




So is Brian obi wan to your quaigon? That's some deep stuff there. No offense. but the junk
man will never get an xwing out of a dagoban swamp like you could.

Seriously, I thought you made a very good mod. Perfect, no, but certainly able to keep #### on track. I busted some kid in some other forum for being ####ish to you and mastermind. Randy kept his cool but I didn't. Seriously, when's my turn to moderate?


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> So is Brian obi wan to your quaigon? That's some deep stuff there. No offense. but the junk
> man will never get an xwing out of a dagoban swamp like you could.
> 
> Seriously, I thought you made a very good mod. Perfect, no, but certainly able to keep #### on track. I busted some kid in some other forum for being ####ish to you and mastermind. Randy kept his cool but I didn't. Seriously, when's my turn to moderate?



careful what ya ask for.


----------



## rwoods

*What kind of tree?*

You fellas got the short straw as I didn't know where to post my question. I when down to buck some logs into firewood tonight down at the woodlot. I was cutting something that had bark like an oak, cut easier than a poplar, made nice big chips and long noodles like a maple, had wood color like a hickory and had red staining. I thought for a minute I may have cut myself when nice red stained chips started piling. Whatever it is, it had to be the easiest cutting wood I have ever been into *or* someone must have sharpened my chain and threw some steroids in my mix. So what kind of tree do you think it was? I'm thinking it was some type of hickory but it cut so easy and the red staining threw me. Anyway if you wanted to impress someone with how fast your saw is then this would be the type of log to cut. Sorry, I didn't have my wife's camera with me. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

black gum?
some call it tupelo


----------



## rwoods

I'm not familiar with the gum family although my dad cut a lot of sweet gum. When those bright red chips started falling on the whitest yellow chips I thought I had either cut a varmint or myself. But what real stood out was how easy and smooth the stuff cut. I hope it makes good firewood. Ron


----------



## rwoods

I googled black gum. I'm not sure the bark was that distinct. If I have time I'll look at it again tomorrow. Thanks, Ron


----------



## twochains

Evening!

Wouldn't be a tupelo, The only reddish chips I have thrown were sycamore and it is soft easy cutting with blush heart sometimes...a very few will look like blood nearly. Hickory isn't reddish not easy to saw through. My guess is sycamore especially if anywhere near water. Springs seem to make the heart more blush. Pictures would help tons.

Edit... I cut a few large cherry that were soft and had a reddish heart


----------



## treeslayer2003

if it is, it a bit better than sweet gum. bit like soft maple. only other thing I can think of is cotton wood, but I always thought it looked like poplar. I have walked up to what I jus knew was a white oak, stuck the saw in and knew it was a black gum. Clint may have an idea here, he further south than me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Evening!
> 
> Wouldn't be a tupelo, The only reddish chips I have thrown were sycamore and it is soft easy cutting with blush heart sometimes...a very few will look like blood nearly. Hickory isn't reddish not easy to saw through. My guess is sycamore especially if anywhere near water. Springs seem to make the heart more blush. Pictures would help tons.
> 
> Edit... I cut a few large cherry that were soft and had a reddish heart



yea, could be sycamore. every one I ever cut was blood red all the way thru. funny how trees look a little different every where. oh, they slick barked here to.
I aint never cut a soft cherry here. but ain't there two different cherrys?


----------



## twochains

Daaaang........4:30 is gonna swat me in the face in the morning! LOL! You fellas be safe 2moro! Gonna take some pics of the pumpkin snag and the bluffs...pretty cool place actually..too bad the timber all went down. Later


----------



## rwoods

The sycamores I am familiar with have a distinctive and fairly smooth bark, so I am pretty certain it wasn't a sycamore. The red staining looked like a geometric pattern as opposed to a core or a ring. I'll try to get back down there tomorrow and snap a picture. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

can't wait to see um. stay safe bro.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. Evening. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gologit said:


> Man, I hope he doesn't like moderators more than normal people 'cause I'm not one anymore....a moderator that is.
> 
> Thanks for the cautions and good wishes guys. I have the easy part...I sit down all day. Those kids out there on foot are the ones who do the real work.
> 
> On a side note...I'm finally approaching the same level of internet expertise as your average fourth grader. While I'm waiting for fuel or my relief or for the fire to decide which way it's going to run I've been teaching myself how to access the internet via my phone.
> Hey, who says an old dog can't learn new tricks?



Sorry to hear ya aint moddin' anymore. You always kind of reminded me of that Texas Ranger story....

In the early 1900's there was a labor riot in south Texas, and the local sheriff couldn't handle it and called the governor and asked him to send the rangers. He agreed. So the next day, the sherriff was standing at the train station wating for his reinforcements. Everybody got off, and then finally this ole cowboy got off, with nothin' but a bedroll, a silver star, and a 45 on his hip. The sherriff walk up and said"this is it? I thought the governor was sending rangers." The ole boy just looked at the sherriff and said, "One riot, one Ranger."

You have always done a great, quiet job of modding, and always reminded me of that one quiet Ranger. Of course now you can tell us what mya really think! Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

By the way, I have had the privilege of sharing a beer or three with a couple Rangers. In my eyes they are all named SIR. They are truly larger than life.


----------



## woodchuck357

*box elder*



rwoods said:


> You fellas got the short straw as I didn't know where to post my question. I when down to buck some logs into firewood tonight down at the woodlot. I was cutting something that had bark like an oak, cut easier than a poplar, made nice big chips and long noodles like a maple, had wood color like a hickory and had red staining. I thought for a minute I may have cut myself when nice red stained chips started piling. Whatever it is, it had to be the easiest cutting wood I have ever been into *or* someone must have sharpened my chain and threw some steroids in my mix. So what kind of tree do you think it was? I'm thinking it was some type of hickory but it cut so easy and the red staining threw me. Anyway if you wanted to impress someone with how fast your saw is then this would be the type of log to cut. Sorry, I didn't have my wife's camera with me. Ron


Check this out.

Etiology of Red Stain in Boxelder


----------



## bustedup

Ron you sure the wood not red Alder


----------



## HuskStihl

Our sweet gum is yellow, cuts like butter, has somewhat oaky bark and sometimes a red heart. Giveaway are the annoying prickly balls strewn all around. It also wedges and turns easy. Good trees for videos:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rwoods

woodchuck357 said:


> Check this out.
> 
> Etiology of Red Stain in Boxelder





bustedup said:


> Ron you sure the wood not red Alder





HuskStihl said:


> Our sweet gum is yellow, cuts like butter, has somewhat oaky bark and sometimes a red heart. Giveaway are the annoying prickly balls strewn all around. It also wedges and turns easy. Good trees for videos:msp_biggrin:



All possibilities. I'll try to get some pictures. I'm not familiar with box elder or red alder. Pretty much an oak, hickory, locust, maple, cherry and walnut cutter with a few elms thrown in. I cut a few poplars, pines and dogwoods to accommodate folks from time to time. The subject tree I didn't cut. It was just in the log pile at the lot. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Here are some pictures. I know I have cut some similar to this but all small stuff (6" or so - like dogwood). The first shot is about 20" and the third shot is about 10". The brightness of the red has already faded. Ron

View attachment 311248
View attachment 311249
View attachment 311250


----------



## treeslayer2003

Ron, it sweet gum. big hart in some of it, prolly some sort of mineral stain made the red chips. not the best wood but it will burn. you want to split it green, then let it dry really well. keep it off the ground or it will never dry. and it will never dry in the round. I hope you got a spliter.


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> Evening. Just passing through. I've been spending the last few days on a D-6, cutting line. The only nice thing is that the fire is so close that I can come home every night. Gotta like that!
> 
> 
> InciWeb the Incident Information System: American



Bob, I'm sure you would rather be producing than preserving. I would say that I am a little jealous as I haven't had my dozer "fix" in a couple of years - although a few hours of seat time takes care of me for at least a year (too bad woodcutting doesn't last me as long). I've never operated a CAT. I still remember by first time on a Komatzu D37, the first "modern" dozer I ran and the only dozer I have any significant time running. It felt like there wasn't enough for me to do compared to the previous dozers I had run. Then I put in an hour or so in a Deere 700. A/C, radio and both tracks churning while turning. WOW Only guessing here as I never operated a cable dozer but I bet the drive train changes have been almost as significant as the change from cable to hydraulic. Be careful. Ron

PS You were a fine moderator and will be greatly missed. Must be a young man's game now as the posts have all changed to midget print.


----------



## HuskStihl

Ive got lots of it, always seems the red heartwood is in some sort of recognizeable shape. My last one looked like a maple leaf. I think of em as weeds, not very good looking while alive, put stupid prickly balls everywhere, drop big limbs in any sort of wind, and aren't of much use dead. Almost always wind up on the burn pile at my place. Cut and turn like loblolly pine. If I had a clearing job if love to see a bunch of gum


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have cut thousands of um. they grow tall n straight here, the mills love em for ties matts and pallet stock. like a poplar, they have few limbs and jus usualy knock out the top out n go.


----------



## bustedup

Only mentioned red alder cause of the saw chips but from the pics I ain't seen a heart in red alder like that so I'd go with TS bro


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, could be sycamore. every one I ever cut was blood red all the way thru. funny how trees look a little different every where. oh, they slick barked here to.
> I aint never cut a soft cherry here. but ain't there two different cherrys?



Here in the arm pit of the country (WNY) we have black cherry (the good stuff) and pin cherry (the worthless stuff) Pin cherry has very smooth bark almost like paper birch while black cherry has rough bark which is almost black. Pin cherry doesnt even make good fire wood let alone lumber. I have a few of them on my land, which I intend to level with my dozer before it leaves here.


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> Here are some pictures. I know I have cut some similar to this but all small stuff (6" or so - like dogwood). The first shot is about 20" and the third shot is about 10". The brightness of the red has already faded. Ron
> 
> View attachment 311248
> View attachment 311249
> View attachment 311250




it is a good workout, that what that is :cool2:


----------



## rwoods

treeslayer2003 said:


> Ron, it sweet gum. big hart in some of it, prolly some sort of mineral stain made the red chips. not the best wood but it will burn. you want to split it green, then let it dry really well. keep it off the ground or it will never dry. and it will never dry in the round. I hope you got a spliter.





HuskStihl said:


> Ive got lots of it, always seems the red heartwood is in some sort of recognizeable shape. My last one looked like a maple leaf. I think of em as weeds, not very good looking while alive, put stupid prickly balls everywhere, drop big limbs in any sort of wind, and aren't of much use dead. Almost always wind up on the burn pile at my place. Cut and turn like loblolly pine. If I had a clearing job if love to see a bunch of gum





bustedup said:


> Only mentioned red alder cause of the saw chips but from the pics I ain't seen a heart in red alder like that so I'd go with TS bro





jrcat said:


> Here in the arm pit of the country (WNY) we have black cherry (the good stuff) and pin cherry (the worthless stuff) Pin cherry has very smooth bark almost like paper birch while black cherry has rough bark which is almost black. Pin cherry doesnt even make good fire wood let alone lumber. I have a few of them on my land, which I intend to level with my dozer before it leaves here.





roberte said:


> it is a good workout, that what that is :cool2:


 
Thanks guys. Well at least it was easy cutting. During the summer the bulk of our wood comes from tree services and we get a lot of junk with the good. Things get better in the fall, when we start cutting our own. This sweet gum will get split before long - but not my me. We only have one guy who routinely splits by hand - a high school kid on the wrestling team - the rest is mostly split by retired men running the half dozen or so splitters. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Just stumbled into this thread in the Firewood forum: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/243176.htm They don't think much of sweet gum either. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Here in the arm pit of the country (WNY) we have black cherry (the good stuff) and pin cherry (the worthless stuff) Pin cherry has very smooth bark almost like paper birch while black cherry has rough bark which is almost black. Pin cherry doesnt even make good fire wood let alone lumber. I have a few of them on my land, which I intend to level with my dozer before it leaves here.



I think I have seen those here, small spindly crap on the edge.


----------



## HuskStihl

Neatest wood I've got on my property is live oak. Beautiful tree, burns great, unbelievable dense and heavy. I can't split it green. A very sharp 5lb axe will just bounce off it. I have to noodle the rounds into quarters and dry it for a couple of years


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Neatest wood I've got on my property is live oak. Beautiful tree, burns great, unbelievable dense and heavy. I can't split it green. A very sharp 5lb axe will just bounce off it. I have to noodle the rounds into quarters and dry it for a couple of years



Jon lol slitting axes are diff animals to falling axes ....ie they no need to be sharp as such and the angle of grind and shape of head is diff too ......not saying it'll make any diff with what ya splitting lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Won't make much difference on live oak, that stuff is hard and strong. Jeff


----------



## bustedup

prob not juss diff axes lol......not saying ya can't split with a falling axe


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Well after 2moro I should have completed (4) blow down units...just depends on how much timber the Forester is going to clear me to cut where the "B" crew skidder OP damaged the leave trees. I went over withe the cedar crew and they showed me the "Pumpkin Patch"...so much timber I can't even grasp what all is there. I took so many pics it's ridiculous! Huge oak,pine, sweet gum, hickory...oh #### I also found the biggest Cherry tree I have ever seen! I got pictures of me in a cave, an old time still site, bluff shelters, Pa Paw trees with Paw Paws on the trees, hand made chimney with red clay mortar... So does anybody want t see all my pics? I can do (5) at a time on here...What say you??


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well..without pics it didn't happen.... bring em on.


----------



## jrcat

anytime I have tried to split with an axe.. it ended badly. I have a splitting mall or a go devil. what ever you want to call it. It never gets used for its intended purpose though lol. I dont burn any wood. So it gets used as a sledge hammer for the most part lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Well after 2moro I should have completed (4) blow down units...just depends on how much timber the Forester is going to clear me to cut where the "B" crew skidder OP damaged the leave trees. I went over withe the cedar crew and they showed me the "Pumpkin Patch"...so much timber I can't even grasp what all is there. I took so many pics it's ridiculous! Huge oak,pine, sweet gum, hickory...oh #### I also found the biggest Cherry tree I have ever seen! I got pictures of me in a cave, an old time still site, bluff shelters, Pa Paw trees with Paw Paws on the trees, hand made chimney with red clay mortar... So does anybody want t see all my pics? I can do (5) at a time on here...What say you??



you know I wanta see um. sounds like grade timber, shame y'all got no market.


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, you can split red oak with an ax if it green. you cannot split white oak with a ax tho. cherry either less it don't really need to be.


----------



## jrcat

Lets see em Clint. Mike..I got the 8 back together today. I didnt get into that winch however. I did fill the controller back up with fluid ( which scares me..theres a leak somewhere). I hooked it to a tree , ran the cable out and sucked the machine back up to the tree. then I ran it out again pulled it back in 20 feet and pulled forward... She just sat there and spun in 2nd gear... snorting and blowing black smoke lol. Good thing as that means I didnt hurt the trans or the torque converter


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, you can split red oak with an ax if it green. you cannot split white oak with a ax tho. cherry either less it don't really need to be.



Ash splits nice with an axe too.


----------



## twochains

Yeah! ....here comes the flood! The guys putting their arms around the oaks are the cedar crew. You will see some tall stumps...they have been cut with a cross cut saw. No order here...I'm just gonna flood this site! LOL! Here we go! opcorn:

View attachment 311331
View attachment 311332
View attachment 311333
View attachment 311334
View attachment 311335


----------



## treeslayer2003

sounds like it holding n pulling ok then. you may have a leak in that brake fluid systm. that not good, if you have hydro lines on it, they don't last long In that stuff.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> sounds like it holding n pulling ok then. you may have a leak in that brake fluid systm. that not good, if you have hydro lines on it, they don't last long In that stuff.



Yeah it has hydro lines on it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I see a fatty red oak in the back of pic 5. the rest ain't bad either.


----------



## twochains

more...

View attachment 311336
View attachment 311337
View attachment 311338
View attachment 311339
View attachment 311340


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Yeah it has hydro lines on it.



if they are leaking, ask yer supplier if they have something suited to that fluid. maybe Teflon. or whats that stuff with initials ptfe? don't think that right.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that is a neat site Clint. that a big white oak hiddin in the leaves?


----------



## twochains

and more....

View attachment 311343
View attachment 311344
View attachment 311346
View attachment 311347
View attachment 311348


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> and more....
> 
> View attachment 311343
> View attachment 311344
> View attachment 311346
> View attachment 311347
> View attachment 311348



sniff sniff, I smell white oak veneer. sniff, export too. ifn you was closer, i'd come help ya lol. watch those vines bro.


----------



## twochains

dang....

View attachment 311350
View attachment 311353
View attachment 311355
View attachment 311356
View attachment 311357


----------



## jrcat

Polytetrafluoroethylene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ...PTFE...


----------



## treeslayer2003

what am I lookin at in the first pic? grave?


----------



## twochains

more...

View attachment 311358
View attachment 311359
View attachment 311360
View attachment 311361
View attachment 311362


----------



## treeslayer2003

they would buffer the crap outta that here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, ifn the slave cylinders are leakin in side the cover you should fix them asap to prevent clutch contamination.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> more...
> 
> View attachment 311358
> View attachment 311359
> View attachment 311360
> View attachment 311361
> View attachment 311362




in pic 1, that fatty might just have to go in the hole, just for the noise of it :jester:opcorn:


----------



## twochains

LOL! Y'all bored yet??

View attachment 311363
View attachment 311364
View attachment 311365
View attachment 311366
View attachment 311367


----------



## twochains

I think that's enough. So, got any questions?? LOL! There are (7) still sites and a legit Indian "Pointer" tree and it is pointing due West, there is tons more stuff to take pics of when I move on to this tract...soon I hope!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I always wanted to try a paw paw, I can't eat naners.


----------



## HuskStihl

Those are great pics Clint. I might just put the 42" on the 394 and hop in the car....


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, ifn the slave cylinders are leakin in side the cover you should fix them asap to prevent clutch contamination.



Thats next on the list.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> what am I lookin at in the first pic? grave?



That is one of the still sites, it is a circle wher the cooker went and the front is open to stuff in the fire wood


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon, I think ya closer than I. Clint, ya have to go back to see my ???


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I always wanted to try a paw paw, I can't eat naners.



Ya won't find a bigger group of Paw Paws with fruit like that on them...nearly every tree was bearing.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Ya won't find a bigger group of Paw Paws with fruit like that on them...nearly every tree was bearing.



spossed to be some on southern end of the shore, i'v never seen one.


----------



## twochains

The "Pointer tree" it totally legit...I didn't get near it but Joe says it's a four ft on the stump White Oak bent to the ground and then the top is growing straight up...by the compass it is pointing due West...IDK why. 

Yeh Mike there is some serious quality trees on this place. The only stumps were cut with cross cut. Did ya see the Cherry??? That dude is some serious money maybe...never seen one that big...no limbs for over 40 ft.

I actually hate to cut this place..it is for sale...wish I had my Dad's old place sold...I would buy it! There is soooo much Indian stuff there it is crazy.

This private land lays right beside the FS blow down unit.

Hey Mike, ya know the one with the vines...that is a sycamore...and what a dandy! I didn't post all the pics..there were some bad ass hickory pics also...don't know if I posted them, I was just clicking.

The huge spring/waterfall and the cave were all connected, I crawled to the passage...I didn't have a light but it opens up big and there is water rushing through there. The bluff shelter pic...did ya see the piles of sulphur?? Friccken cool for sure!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I didn't see the cherry, i'll go back.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I didn't see the cherry, i'll go back.



Mike IDK if I posted it ...should have been around the paw paw pics....I didn't post all of them.


----------



## rwoods

Clint, I assume the settlers sent the natives packing, but what sent the settlers packing - the Depression? Great pictures BTW. I noted that big snakes den. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

weren't the one I think is sweet gum was it? I know it seems a shame, but them trees are mature. I wish y'all see the timber here LOs would never sell. millions of feet of what was beautiful timber, died. looks like some one raped it, but no it just died. that the closest you will see to "virgin" timber. really no such thing, as evedent by the cross cut stumps ya saw.


----------



## twochains

I am going to post a couple more pics...I didn't get the bluff shelter or the cherry or the cross cut stumps...stay tuned! LOL!


----------



## twochains

here ya go

View attachment 311387
View attachment 311390
View attachment 311391
View attachment 311392
View attachment 311395


----------



## twochains

Gotta do my chores and hit the shower! Hope you guys enjoyed the pics. I will be back in a bit, open for questions or conversation...oh, maybe 2moro I will get cleared on the whopper pine snag and make a vid cutting it...


----------



## treeslayer2003

yeah, that's a descent cherry. is the stump cedar? last tree poplar? ash?


----------



## rwoods

Thanks to everyone on the mystery tree. I was cutting today at the woodlot of a tree service guy who brings his logs to the closest of his place or ours. He thought he may have dropped off the tree. He said he believed it was black gum. After talking a bit he decided it might have been box elder. Anyway I later spotted some on his lot and avoided it. Ron 



treeslayer2003 said:


> weren't the one I think is sweet gum was it? I know it seems a shame, but them trees are mature. I wish y'all see the timber here LOs would never sell. millions of feet of what was beautiful timber, died. looks like some one raped it, but no it just died. that the closest you will see to "virgin" timber. really no such thing, as evedent by the cross cut stumps ya saw.



There may be a few patches of old growth timber hidden on private land in the east. My dad, mom and I found a small patch about 35 years ago. We tracked down the owner and was told it was a family ground with a commitment to never log it. I admire them for it but I wonder what it looks like now - did it return to earth or did some child break the family commitment. There a national reserve not too far from me of old growth forest, the Joyce Kilmer Memorial Forest. I went there 46 years ago with my family. I was devastated by the effect of nature unchecked. Apparently, the previous winter was stormy. There were living trees bigger than I had ever seen in my life with the tops broke off or completely laid flat by enormous trees that had died and then fallen. I could not understand why just for the sake of so-called "preservation" they didn't harvest the declining trees to save the thriving trees. I thought to myself if this keeps up there will be no big trees for my kids to see. My dad just shook his head. Part of me wants to go back and part of me says I shouldn't. Ron

Photo from JKNF website:







View attachment 311401


----------



## treeslayer2003

it is astounding how people think ain't it. nothing lives forever.


----------



## rwoods

TC, did you have to go and show that snakes den again. I won't sleep well tonight. Probably be dreaming of crawling in that shelter to get out of the rain only to hear a bunch of buzzing all around me. :msp_scared: Ron


----------



## rwoods

I got to go weed eat. I can't complain - after 29 years of marriage, my wife has now decided that she can mow most of the yard. Bye. Ron


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> TC, did you have to go and show that snakes den again. I won't sleep well tonight. Probably be dreaming of crawling in that shelter to get out of the rain only to hear a bunch of buzzing all around me. :msp_scared: Ron



Ha! Yeh, I guess I did! LOL! Naw, I was wanting to show the piles of yellow sulfur coming up out of the ground. Ron, I can't even count the number of bluff shelters and caves I have crawled into. I have only been in (1) cave/mine that was a snake den, and I am talking LOADED...This cave is one of several called "The Salt Peter Cave". The front of the cave is a mine, as you go further in, you enter the cave system. There are lots of burnt in initials and dates, some going back to 1910. The most scary part of the cave isn't the snakes though (they are seasonal), there are people tracks on the floor and large plates of the cave ceiling have fallen on the tracks....now THAT rivals any "snake den"! LOL!


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> Photo from JKNF website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311401



Now that is a punkin! 

I mean obviously I'm going to do a "respectful" logging practice on this tract. I wish I could buy it...I am sure that I could thin the tract and pay for the land with the timber. 

I am trying to figure out to shoot a caving vid...


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> Clint, I assume the settlers sent the natives packing, but what sent the settlers packing - the Depression? Great pictures BTW. I noted that big snakes den. Ron



Ron, I don't know what year it happened but there was a sickness that came through, I have come across alot of unmarked graves where the entire family must have died and the neighbors buried them. There was mining also in these parts, Zinc, salt peter, some other metals. When that left, old time towns were just abandon I guess. I hog hunted in an abandon mining town called Zinc, that place used to be booming... I bet there there is house places to Hell wouldn't have it in that area. I ran dogs in there and I came to the realization that night hunting would be suicide there due to all the open mines. 

My buddy has a large farm across the river surrounded by National Forest. On his farm a family of (5) is buried, they were "homesteaders". In the surrounding hills I have come across hand dug mines...I can't remember what they were after...some sort of mineral or something. Anyway, all those people were gone before the 1910 I would guess, maybe 1920's.


----------



## treeslayer2003

there is little grave yards here full of entire families. oldest I have found 1690s but most are 1800s
lots of um in the woods. we cut one piece with a grave yard full of my family sir name, early 1800s
makes me wonder what killed um. lots of child graves. I won't cut trees in the grave yard. i'll try to go back this winter to get some pics of one with 8' tall monuments.


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike, you still in the pine?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey Mike, you still in the pine?



I have one load left, if I cut it. last two loads I had to swing hard to get um. 10-11 counts tho and way over weight. swingin that sledge on 3-4 wedges when it hot not fun to me any more, not every tree. I getting old lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

cut 14 loads of pine and 3 loads of good hard wood off this 7 acres. wish it was 70 lol.


----------



## twochains

Yep, I bet. I am gonna pick up some wedges 2moro after work...I have very limited supply to choose from but I'm pretty sure I can make it work. 

(4) loads for the Menonites went out...I would have liked to have known the count on a couple of those loads. They asked for the bigger logs but we had to start adding smaller stuff. Short haul...I'm talkin' 3 miles maybe, I figure they been some 101's ..ooops

Man I can't wait to take a pic of a low # count. The truck driver won't load just all big logs though...it pisses me off but oh well. I have cut some groups of trees that if they went all on same load I would have been around maybe a 15 count...IDK


----------



## treeslayer2003

from the looks of those pics, you'll have some 7 counts or less if ya sorted um. guess it don't matter ifn they all go to the mill. them germans pay good for them big oaks.:msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> cut 14 loads of pine and 3 loads of good hard wood off this 7 acres. wish it was 70 lol.



Damn! That cut out good huh? Hey what do you cut yer hardwood off at? Do you sell tie logs or what? I stop my tie log trees at 11 inches. We were going down to 10 inches for the Menonites. 

Wonder how I can research a market for that high end timber?


----------



## northmanlogging

Looks like yer going to need that 066 soon... thems some big hard wood to be whittling away with a wore out 046.

Most of the really cool history stuff is buried under Seattle around here, only yuppies are dumb enough to live high up in the hills... well gee buffy isn't the view just amazing yuck yuck... hey what happened to the back yard...


----------



## twochains

Hey don't click that anybody


----------



## treeslayer2003

it did, not much left now. really not many small trees to start with, no management in years.
you would have to find an export buyer I would expect. no veneer mills down there any more is there? a lot of our logs used to go to the Carolinas, i'm told they are all but gone now. mostly I jus top at 10" now. we take tree length to the buyer now, he pretty fair. most loads he don't make no saw, most all the tree makes some sort of grade. of course that depends on the trees, ya have to know where to send what now days.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hey bob, come ban this dude again. THANKS


----------



## northmanlogging

I haven't sent a load to an actual mill in nearly a year, we have a "forest products broker"also known as a log exporter, they pay better and do all the sorting. Plus they take damn near everything that grows, except cotton wood... I can get a better price for alder, farther north, but I haven't cut any alder worth sending this year.


----------



## twochains

I have a guy I could call, he mainly brokers ERC to China and Vietnam, he probably knows who I might contact. Ya know, I'm sorta counting my chickens before they hatch...could be rotten, wouldn't that be a pisser! The cedar was all shot with heart rot..the guys are moving out...lots of waste at the landings.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I haven't sent a load to an actual mill in nearly a year, we have a "forest products broker"also known as a log exporter, they pay better and do all the sorting. Plus they take damn near everything that grows, except cotton wood... I can get a better price for alder, farther north, but I haven't cut any alder worth sending this year.



yup, same over here. any thing over 22" with little taper goes to him. now them little 18" gum he don't want um. pine goes to a pine mill of course.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I have a guy I could call, he mainly brokers ERC to China and Vietnam, he probably knows who I might contact. Ya know, I'm sorta counting my chickens before they hatch...could be rotten, wouldn't that be a pisser! The cedar was all shot with heart rot..the guys are moving out...lots of waste at the landings.



that's right. never price oak to the max, ya jus never know for sure. I backed off a piece a few years back, the guy that got it wished he didn't. humf, dummy serves him right. he should know better.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I can show you stands of the prettiest Red cedar you have ever seen....junk! Rotten beyond recovery. I honestly saw no "red flags" or sign of rot.


----------



## JakeG

Evenin' men and woman... Y'all ever had cupcake chicken?? I've been workin on it and it's comin around! Not your conventional smoked chicken thighs:

:msp_wink:












In other news, our modem went out four-five days ago. They're supposed to come out and fix it Tuesday night. I'm gonna need some cliff notes by then! I can't keep up from a cell phone


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I know I want that recipe...


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Yeh, I can show you stands of the prettiest Red cedar you have ever seen....junk! Rotten beyond recovery. I honestly saw no "red flags" or sign of rot.



I've sorta noticed with wrc, that the more butt swell the more likely it is to have heart rot. Dumped a couple on saturday that were all fairly straight in the taper department, not one of em had any rot, should make up for all the dog hair hemlock on that piece of dirt.


----------



## Gologit

I hope you guys have a good week. Be careful.


----------



## treeslayer2003

you to Bob, what yer doin, be safe.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> I've sorta noticed with wrc, that the more butt swell the more likely it is to have heart rot. Dumped a couple on saturday that were all fairly straight in the taper department, not one of em had any rot, should make up for all the dog hair hemlock on that piece of dirt.



On Doug-fir too. The swelling can be subtle and you really have to look at a tree. I culled the heck out of an old growth unit in my cruise because of some slight swelling. My cruise hit right on with the scale, much to my surprise. An old, old growth timber cruiser taught me that. 

Butt swell makes me want to laugh. opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> I hope you guys have a good week. Be careful.



More importantly with what your doing .......be safe and really all our thoughts and prayers are with you and your crew............hope you guys get a break and get on top of it


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> that the more butt swell the more likely it is to have heart rot.



It's called "Jug-Butt". It's actually the result of the tree shoring itself up against the butt rot. You guys are correct to expect rot in a tree with pronounced swell.


----------



## jrcat

What a day. I used this guys skidder today, as I cant get my dozer moved until at least wed. I am definately NOT used to a deere skidder. Its a 540 B. I'll be happy to have my dozer on this site as soon as possible. I got fat ...not pulling any or much cable this summer. My fat self is going to be feeling that later on tonight. All in all I am just happy to be doing something I like to do.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

See it a lot down south, especially with oaks.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> What a day. I used this guys skidder today, as I cant get my dozer moved until at least wed. I am definately NOT used to a deere skidder. Its a 540 B. I'll be happy to have my dozer on this site as soon as possible. I got fat ...not pulling any or much cable this summer. My fat self is going to be feeling that later on tonight. *All in all I am just happy to be doing something I like to do.*





Im right there with you. :msp_biggrin:

for me, principle don't pay well, but not taking any job to have a job either :bang:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> What a day. I used this guys skidder today, as I cant get my dozer moved until at least wed. I am definately NOT used to a deere skidder. Its a 540 B. I'll be happy to have my dozer on this site as soon as possible. I got fat ...not pulling any or much cable this summer. My fat self is going to be feeling that later on tonight. All in all I am just happy to be doing something I like to do.



he haw, ya back in the woods! you'll get in shape in a couple weeks. have fun on the deere, I bout got the clark done.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Im right there with you. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> for me, principle don't pay well, but not taking any job to have a job either :bang:



I wont turn down any wrenching at this point. I think it would be foolish on my part. I hate doing it anymore than I have to though. Today I felt alive and clipped right along.. Cut all morning , well most of the morning. and pulled for the afternoon. Happy to be back in the woods


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Im right there with you. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> for me, principle don't pay well, but not taking any job to have a job either :bang:



Rob, ya getin any closer?


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> I wont turn down any wrenching at this point. I think it would be foolish on my part. I hate doing it anymore than I have to though. Today I felt alive and clipped right along.. Cut all morning , well most of the morning. and pulled for the afternoon. Happy to be back in the woods



I bet ya hate that deere transmission don't ya?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> he haw, ya back in the woods! you'll get in shape in a couple weeks. have fun on the deere, I bout got the clark done.



Dang right! I didnt get any pics today though.. had one thing on my mind..PUT WOOD ON THE GROUND.... I hate that deere already.. I like the engines hate the trans and dont like how they are balanced. It feels tippy and I noticed you cant winch to far out of line to either side.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> I bet ya hate that deere transmission don't ya?



How'd ya guess Mike ? lol..Reached POS shifter ....it sticks itself into gear lol .. then up shifts when you least expect it..


----------



## Trx250r180

ola gents


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Rob, ya getin any closer?



I don't know about closer but looking harder and sending out a few letters, targeting....


----------



## jrcat

Im out guys.. I have things to do. Might be back later take care everyone.. Hola Brian


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> ola gents





ola mod


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Dang right! I didnt get any pics today though.. had one thing on my mind..PUT WOOD ON THE GROUND.... I hate that deere already.. I like the engines hate the trans and dont like how they are balanced. It feels tippy and I noticed you cant winch to far out of line to either side.



yea, the engine seems fine. I am scared the trans will one day go. I ain't to fond of they hydraulics neither. mine likes to spin a lot to. I gotta go find a box, be back later.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> How'd ya guess Mike ? lol..Reached POS shifter ....it sticks itself into gear lol .. then up shifts when you least expect it..



shifter cable sticking.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I don't know about closer but looking harder and sending out a few letters, targeting....



you might have to take ya 660 to arkysaw n help ol clint with them fatties. I see you there Brian, had enuf whining over there did ya? they gonna get in trouble i'm afraid.


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> ola mod




only thing modded about me is muh saws :cool2:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> you might have to take ya 660 to arkysaw n help ol clint with them fatties. I see you there Brian, had enuf whining over there did ya? they gonna get in trouble i'm afraid.



all someone has to do is ask?..... umpkin2:


----------



## JakeG

Trx250r180 said:


> only thing modded about me is muh saws :cool2:


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> you might have to take ya 660 to arkysaw n help ol clint with them fatties. I see you there Brian, had enuf whining over there did ya? they gonna get in trouble i'm afraid.





yup they don't play well together sometimes ,hope they leave it be ,don't wanna see em get kicked out again


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> I don't know about closer but looking harder and sending out a few letters, targeting....



Just gotta keep at it!


The guy I was working with is starting to seem like a tweaker (as someone once put it). His "equipment" isn't appropriate for this kind of work... But it "could" work.

I need a skidder (or heavy tractor) & I need to meet a good truck driver to make anything happen. Lol, that's not asking for much is it?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Just gotta keep at it!
> 
> 
> *The guy I was working with is starting to seem like a tweaker *(as someone once put it). His "equipment" isn't appropriate for this kind of work... But it "could" work.
> 
> I need a skidder (or heavy tractor) & I need to meet a good truck driver to make anything happen. Lol, that's not asking for much is it?



if your in the fog and can hear ducks, but you cant see ducks, chances are.....

hey jake 
you need to elaborate on that chicken, don't tease us like thatopcorn:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

roberte said:


> if your in the fog and can hear ducks, but you cant see ducks, chances are.....
> 
> hey jake
> you need to elaborate on that chicken, don't tease us like thatopcorn:



Well sir, some things just need to stay in Texas. You could have that recipe, but then one dark stormy night you might have a couple Rangers knockin' on your door, and you wouldn't want that now, would ya? Best get your sorry lil but down to the GTG first weekend in October, and maybe ya can taste ya some.

Throwin that out there as a date, see how it works for ya'll. As far as the cupcake chicken goes, we raise them in our spare time, and I've got about 20 that need to be culled. Just let me know! Jeff


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> if your in the fog and can hear ducks, but you cant see ducks, chances are.....
> 
> hey jake
> you need to elaborate on that chicken, don't tease us like thatopcorn:




I can post the recipe here, (though it's pretty darn long) or PM it to anyone interested.. Just shoot me a PM first! Start to finish it's a minimum 7hr process. Most of that time is in the fridge or on Ice brining.. It's worth the wait. If you don't have a smoker/pit, this should work okay in the oven.

If you do it right, you can take a clean bite without the skin falling off.


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well sir, some things just need to stay in Texas. You could have that recipe, but then one dark stormy night you might have a couple Rangers knockin' on your door, and you wouldn't want that now, would ya? Best get your sorry lil but down to the GTG first weekend in October, and maybe ya can taste ya some.
> 
> Throwin that out there as a date, see how it works for ya'll. As far as the cupcake chicken goes, we raise them in our spare time, and I've got about 20 that need to be culled. Just let me know! Jeff



What part of Texas are you in Jeff?


----------



## JakeG

Gologit said:


> What part of Texas are you in Jeff?



The good part :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Georgetown, just north of Austin. I'm just throwin' it out there, but we've got about 2 acres, right off the river bottom, plenty of room for campers and tents, a neighbor with a pit that will feed an army, and in October this neck of the woods is about as nice as you could ask. I've got a few dead ones in the riverbottom that I've kind of been savin for a special occassion... they can be climbed, dropped, chunked, etc. Just throwin' it out there, but ya'll would be welcome. Jeff

Btw, flexible on the date, just thought I'd pick that as a starting point.


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> The good part :msp_thumbsup:



i see what you did there :msp_wink:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Trx250r180 said:


> i see what you did there :msp_wink:



Well, I've spent some time in Jake's neck of the woods, and it's nice down there too. Just different. I do miss the crawfish boils...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Just gotta keep at it!
> 
> 
> The guy I was working with is starting to seem like a tweaker (as someone once put it). His "equipment" isn't appropriate for this kind of work... But it "could" work.
> 
> I need a skidder (or heavy tractor) & I need to meet a good truck driver to make anything happen. Lol, that's not asking for much is it?



Jake, if you need a skidder and a driver down there I do have a couple calls I could make. PM me.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

But they are out of Kennefick, just to warn ya, but they always did right by me. Jeff


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> yup they don't play well together sometimes ,hope they leave it be ,don't wanna see em get kicked out again



me either, one of um has or will tomorrow, one of my saws. I hate to see that here.


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, I've spent some time in Jake's neck of the woods, and it's nice down there too. Just different. I do miss the crawfish boils...



I grew up an hour south of where you are now. In my opinion that area is hands down a better place to live than here. I prefer lower humidity, free access to public water ways and lakes and small town people. 

Having said that.. I would miss the crawfish!



TheJollyLogger said:


> Jake, if you need a skidder and a driver down there I do have a couple calls I could make. PM me.





TheJollyLogger said:


> But they are out of Kennefick, just to warn ya, but they always did right by me. Jeff



Kennefick is only 30 minutes from here, so thanks.. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## treeslayer2003

apparently all the stores up town recycle the card board now. no free boxes. i'll have to get the hand brake to go get one at the ups place. wow.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> me either, one of um has or will tomorrow, one of my saws. I hate to see that here.



which saw you getting done ?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> apparently all the stores up town recycle the card board now. no free boxes. i'll have to get the hand brake to go get one at the ups place. wow.



at the ups store, they touched me up for 12 bucks for 2 medium size boxes. are you f:censored: kidding me


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> I grew up an hour south of where you are now. In my opinion that area is hands down a better place to live than here. I prefer lower humidity, free access to public water ways and lakes and small town people.
> 
> Having said that.. I would miss the crawfish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kennefick is only 30 minutes from here, so thanks.. I'll keep that in mind.



Water... what water? If ya saw the lakes you would just cry. When I say we're by the riverbottom, I mean we would be by the riverbottom if there was still a river! But it's still purty... and the deer still come out come evening.


----------



## JakeG

The hand brake.... 

I needed that!


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> at the ups store, they touched me up for 12 bucks for 2 medium size boxes. are you f:censored: kidding me



try the liquor store ,they may give em away ,uhaul has boxes too ,12 bucks is a bit steep


----------



## JakeG

Trx250r180 said:


> try the liquor store



And the Moderator of the Month Award goes to...

Brian, that is solid advice for almost any occasion


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> which saw you getting done ?



660, I figure it needs it worst. then i'll prolly work my way down.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> at the ups store, they touched me up for 12 bucks for 2 medium size boxes. are you f:censored: kidding me



yup 10 bucks last week for a box I had to build a box inside of. pretty flimsy for a bought box.


----------



## mdavlee

I use Lowes moving boxes and then any other boxes on the inside to line them. I think we paid $3-4 a piece for them.


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> And the Moderator of the Month Award goes to...
> 
> Brian, that is solid advice for almost any occasion



you guys keep up this mod stuff ,they are gonna make me one


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> try the liquor store ,they may give em away ,uhaul has boxes too ,12 bucks is a bit steep



did, nothing big enuff. they get more tomorrow.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> you guys keep up this mod stuff ,they are gonna make me one



well, Bob says he quit......


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> you guys keep up this mod stuff ,they are gonna make me one



who started this Brian? :jester::bang:

maybe, maybe not :cool2:

either way your cool


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I use Lowes moving boxes and then any other boxes on the inside to line them. I think we paid $3-4 a piece for them.



kinda funny you went to a big box store to get boxes, then build little boxes inside of big boxes and then....:yoyo:


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> 660, I figure it needs it worst. then i'll prolly work my way down.



got my 660 done recently ,it's on the mill, probly 15 tanks of fuel milling so far ,everything i have around the house a 044 or 461 cuts fine ,so i havn't fell anything with it yet ,i picked up a factory stihl full loop wrap from young ,i need to mount it on there and try it out i think ,iv'e never seen another handlebar like that ,must be off a flat top maybe


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! LOOOOONNNNNGGGG day today! Whooped...sorta

Hey any you guys ever tattooed yer hand with a locus thorn? My saw caught one and jacked up my hand. One thorn went in my index finger knuckle and the other one went in the top of my hand behind my knuckle and came out at my middle finger. It was fine till it stopped bleeding...now it's all swelled up. Going to soak it in Epsom salts I guess...I have always heard those locus thorns are poison, but IDK.

You fellas have a good day?


----------



## treeslayer2003

if mine is what I hope it will be, i'm thinkin full wrap n 36". just for the big fatties.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Just gotta keep at it!
> 
> 
> The guy I was working with is starting to seem like a tweaker (as someone once put it). His "equipment" isn't appropriate for this kind of work... But it "could" work.
> 
> I need a skidder (or heavy tractor) & I need to meet a good truck driver to make anything happen. Lol, that's not asking for much is it?



Does he spit invisible sunflower seeds...or duck lightening with zero clouds....


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! LOOOOONNNNNGGGG day today! Whooped...sorta
> 
> Hey any you guys ever tattooed yer hand with a locus thorn? My saw caught one and jacked up my hand. One thorn went in my index finger knuckle and the other one went in the top of my hand behind my knuckle and came out at my middle finger. It was fine till it stopped bleeding...now it's all swelled up. Going to soak it in Epsom salts I guess...I have always heard those locus thorns are poison, but IDK.
> 
> You fellas have a good day?



them locust thorns are a trip to the emergency room waiting to happen, ack:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Evening Men! LOOOOONNNNNGGGG day today! Whooped...sorta
> 
> Hey any you guys ever tattooed yer hand with a locus thorn? My saw caught one and jacked up my hand. One thorn went in my index finger knuckle and the other one went in the top of my hand behind my knuckle and came out at my middle finger. It was fine till it stopped bleeding...now it's all swelled up. Going to soak it in Epsom salts I guess...I have always heard those locus thorns are poison, but IDK.
> 
> You fellas have a good day?



gloves! idk if they poison, devil cane will get sore, I know that. I wouldn't think so, locoust is a legume like alfalfa.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Does he spit invisible sunflower seeds...or duck lightening with zero clouds....



or duck and hide when a helicopter or plane flies over

or park there sled 2 blocks away and takes the "back way" the rest of the way:help:


----------



## twochains

Mike, you talking about Devil's walking sticks? Dude, I was hog hunting and my dog was caught with another guys dog...I went to get my dog off the hog and the other guys dog turned loose also...I grabbed what was close and swung and jumped the hog, well I had grabbed a Devils walking stick and, yeh they get sore in just minutes!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Mike, you talking about Devil's walking sticks? Dude, I was hog hunting and my dog was caught with another guys dog...I went to get my dog off the hog and the other guys dog turned loose also...I grabbed what was close and swung and jumped the hog, well I had grabbed a Devils walking stick and, yeh they get sore in just minutes!



yep, that what we call um to. I think devil cane proper lol.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Mike, you talking about Devil's walking sticks? Dude, I was hog hunting and my dog was caught with another guys dog...I went to get my dog off the hog and the other guys dog turned loose also...I grabbed what was close and swung and jumped the hog, well I had grabbed a Devils walking stick and, yeh they get sore in just minutes!



easy to 2nd guess, but ya should have grabbed a piece of rosewood


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> or duck and hide when a helicopter or plane flies over
> 
> or park there sled 2 blocks away and takes the "back way" the rest of the way:help:




Ha...I can do tweeker jokes ALL DAY long! gotta love 'em...NOT! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ha...I can do tweeker jokes ALL DAY long! gotta love 'em...NOT! LOL!



the jokes yes, 

tweakers not so much.

uhh yeah, can I get the rose in a vase too


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> the jokes yes,
> 
> tweakers not so much.
> 
> uhh yeah, can I get the rose in a vase too



LMAO! Yeh, we have those around here also!!! What the Hell else is someone gonna use that for??? LOL! That's EPIC...you seen them too! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LMAO! Yeh, we have those around here also!!! What the Hell else is someone gonna use that for??? LOL! That's EPIC...you seen them too! :hmm3grin2orange:



its an upgrade from tin foil and a bic pen carcass

:msp_confused:


----------



## Trx250r180

have a good night ,i'm out :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> have a good night ,i'm out :msp_thumbup:



good day sir:msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

Pics don't show it too good but here where the thorn went in and came out behind my middle finger...I'm a wood puss er something :hmm3grin2orange: I freaked and yanked it out pretty quick

View attachment 311661


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Pics don't show it too good but here where the thorn went in and came out behind my middle finger...I'm a wood puss er something :hmm3grin2orange: I freaked and yanked it out pretty quick
> 
> View attachment 311661



you will find out how it feels about midnight


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> have a good night ,i'm out :msp_thumbup:



Have a good one Brian!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> you will find out how it feels about midnight



Im going to open both ends up and soak in hot water with Epsom salt...IDK


Oh ####, my 660 came in today!!! I don't know if it got picked up yet though, my boss was in the hay fields today.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Im going to open both ends up and soak in hot water with Epsom salt...IDK
> 
> 
> Oh ####, my 660 came in today!!! I don't know if it got picked up yet though, my boss was in the hay fields today.



you know the rules pics or it didn't happen, full wrap or bust. :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 311663


props if it did


----------



## twochains

LOL! Yeh...Ha! I just tried to call my boss to see where it is. Oh you know if it was in my grasp I would be posting pics of the damn thing...geez, been waiting for a month I think!


----------



## mdavlee

I seen pictures of the full wrap 660 handle. It's in the scary section called chainsaws


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> I seen pictures of the full wrap 660 handle. It's in the scary section called chainsaws



I don't even go in there...scary stuff and people in there...:sword:


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I seen pictures of the full wrap 660 handle. It's in the scary section called chainsaws



yeah its been there two, but your much more the resident there than I 

Hi Mike


----------



## mdavlee

I'll see if I can find it


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! Yeh...Ha! I just tried to call my boss to see where it is. Oh you know if it was in my grasp I would be posting pics of the damn thing...geez, been waiting for a month I think!



and I have been busting your chops for 2 months, some things worth the wait:cool2:


----------



## twochains

I hope I like it! I hope it ain't a slug...


----------



## mdavlee

Here's Brian's picture. You may not think the 660 is a slug. It really needs the muffler opened up to run better and not have that high pitched whine to it.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I hope I like it! I hope it ain't a slug...



its not going to be like your other saws, so don't set yourself up:msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

I told him to get the 660R so doesn't that have a dual ported muffler...will that help...damn I wish my boss would hurry up and call me back!


----------



## twochains

I wonder how Gologit's day went out there on the fire line? I been seeing stuff on TV about all those fires...serious stuff right there!

I'm being forced to clean up before dinner...do I stink er somehtin'? I mean...come on..really?? :hmm3grin2orange: Be back after while :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> if your in the fog and can hear ducks, but you cant see ducks, chances are.....
> 
> hey jake
> you need to elaborate on that chicken, don't tease us like thatopcorn:


Metaphors rock!!


JakeG said:


> And the Moderator of the Month Award goes to...
> 
> Brian, that is solid advice for almost any occasion


Indeed


Trx250r180 said:


> you guys keep up this mod stuff ,they are gonna make me one


I say we vote. But then again the cia and nsa dont need votes...lol


twochains said:


> Does he spit invisible sunflower seeds...or duck lightening with zero clouds....


Um ..like who doesnt?


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> I told him to get the 660R so doesn't that have a dual ported muffler...will that help...damn I wish my boss would hurry up and call me back!



No they don't come with a dual port cover without paying extra for it.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I wonder how Gologit's day went out there on the fire line? I been seeing stuff on TV about all those fires...serious stuff right there!
> 
> I'm being forced to clean up before dinner...do I stink er somehtin'? I mean...come on..really?? :hmm3grin2orange: Be back after while :msp_thumbup:




Well if gologit was working for the government, it was probably a little dirt pushing, a lot of waiting, and a little head scratching :confused2:

idk , body smell and 2 stroke, that's appetizing


----------



## twochains

Boss is bringing it to me in the morning...:msp_thumbdn: I want it now...I'd run out the door and cut a yard tree er some #### :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Boss is bringing it to me in the morning...:msp_thumbdn: I want it now...I'd run out the door and cut a yard tree er some #### :hmm3grin2orange:



I believe you would. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

I'd really like try a 660 and a 390 (both MM'd and full wrap) for a week each. 32" please! 

I'm more interested in which one I prefer to use rather than work on. 

  I don't ask for much


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Boss is bringing it to me in the morning...:msp_thumbdn: I want it now...I'd run out the door and cut a yard tree er some #### :hmm3grin2orange:



like rob said, they a different animal. you won't see crazy chain speed but ya will see a lot more torqe on the big sticks.


----------



## twochains

Mike yours come with the 25" bar? I am assuming that is what this one will have. I tell ya, for me the 25" might be right where it's at on my bigger not pumpkin timber. I will probably end up with using my 30" and get a 36"...between the three sizes I think I can handle about anything here


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes but I promptly put on a 28. the big saw ain't much good with much less imo. don't get rid of yer 460s, the size stuff yer in a lot, ya still gonna use them. I sure do. the 660 is for big stuff when ya need it.


----------



## mdavlee

Run it with the 30" and a 7 pin first and if you think it won't be too easy to bog put a 8 on it and let it rip. I think you would be happy with an 8 pin with a 25" bar also.


----------



## HuskStihl

*lazarus fern*

[video=youtube;R0bxjqHgI8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R0bxjqHgI8Y[/video]


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> Run it with the 30" and a 7 pin first and if you think it won't be too easy to bog put a 8 on it and let it rip. I think you would be happy with an 8 pin with a 25" bar also.



Makes me think my 394 will run good with an 8 pin and 28"er. If so, I need to try it.


----------



## JakeG

Anyone heard from Busted or NM?


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Makes me think my 394 will run good with an 8 pin and 28"er. If so, I need to try it.



It surely would. They have good power to run that size bar in most wood.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee, I just checked that vid I made the other day using the chain I got from ya...I'm uploading it now...pretty dang good vid! I forgot the 2nd snag is like 75 ft tall! Good trees for sure...damn good chain! 394 minutes and opcorn: only 390 now! LOL!


----------



## mdavlee

Well I guess I'll watch it tomorrow bight at that rate.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Anyone heard from Busted or NM?



northman is here. busted, well it like 2 am there now. he otto be sleep.


----------



## northmanlogging

checking in dad....:biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Ha! Yeh, it will take a bit... you can see some nice chips a flyin'! The 460 I'm using in this vid and the last vid is a good strong saw, I rotate (3) of em'...well two, I don't pack the tired one anymore.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> checking in dad....:biggrin:



are you all recouperated now? lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Ha! Yeh, it will take a bit... you can see some nice chips a flyin'! The 460 I'm using in this vid and the last vid is a good strong saw, I rotate (3) of em'...well two, I don't pack the tired one anymore.



Clint, them saws are easy to rering. don't can um, I even brought a wreck back to life.


----------



## twochains

I'm goin' to bed! Y'all stay out of trouble on here tonight! :hmm3grin2orange: Stay safe 2moro!


----------



## northmanlogging

pull the cover off that exhaust and drill a couple of 1/2" holes in that internal baffle thing, then open up the exhaust hole a bit, half again or double original size . The factory has them all choked up, probably for noise emissions or some BS, made a world of difference with mine. Retune the carb a bit and have at it. Granted I'm certainly no expert saw wrench.

The 660 is built more for grunt, the 460 is a trade of between grunt and chain speed, the 440 is more about chain speed, at least in my overrated opinion...


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> are you all recouperated now? lol



for the most part yeah... nothing a little whiskey won't cure...

Looks like I'll be single jacking all labor day weekend!!! and back on flat ground. Well mostly flat...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> for the most part yeah... nothing a little whiskey won't cure...
> 
> Looks like I'll be single jacking all labor day weekend!!! and back on flat ground. Well mostly flat...



ifn ya mean jacking trees over, i'd love to see that. always been fascinated with that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I'm goin' to bed! Y'all stay out of trouble on here tonight! :hmm3grin2orange: Stay safe 2moro!



stay safe clint.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> ifn ya mean jacking trees over, i'd love to see that. always been fascinated with that.



Nah single jacking is working solo, no one to drag my carcass out, no cell service there either, there may be one or two to jack over though, did have the war dept acquire a couple 20ton jacks, and they do need to be tested


----------



## treeslayer2003

don't feel crapped on north, I work alone most of the time. I prefer it.


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> Well if gologit was working for the government, it was probably a little dirt pushing, a lot of waiting, and a little head scratching :confused2:



That's pretty close to what happened today. This was the last day for me. I spent most of the day piling snags and cleaning line. They're reducing units as the percentage of containment grows on this particular fire and reassigning people and equipment to other fires. The Cat I was on is owned by a construction company that specializes in building and maintaining logging roads and it has a regular guy on it. I was just filling in to give him a break. He brought the lowbed up to haul the Cat out and he said he knew it was time to go back to work when his wife started asking him to paint the garage.

The big fires are south of me, Yosemite and further on into the southern part of the state. I'd rather not go. Fire camping used to be a big adventure...now it's just a big PITA.

I'm still in the middle of helping a friend with some logging and I'll probably head back up there in the morning. An air conditioned pick-up and green timber will be a nice change of pace.

And yes, I've turned my phone off.


----------



## northmanlogging

I see it as a good thing really, more alone time for me the saner I become, not to mention I get to keep more money. Just have to be extra careful and not risk some of the stupid #### I do when there is someone there to bail me out. 

Actually most Fridays I spend alone, its when I get most of the wood on the ground, Sat-Sun are spent largely skidding with a little falling to make up for half loads, or taking care of the sketchy near structures/highways/power line stuff always with the eye on the elusive Sunday off...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> [video=youtube;R0bxjqHgI8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R0bxjqHgI8Y[/video]



Nice lil live oak jon. Yeah, it's crazy how those ferns wake up after the rain You Got! We got diddly squat!


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> That's pretty close to what happened today. This was the last day for me. I spent most of the day piling snags and cleaning line. They're reducing units as the percentage of containment grows on this particular fire and reassigning people and equipment to other fires. The Cat I was on is owned by a construction company that specializes in building and maintaining logging roads and it has a regular guy on it. I was just filling in to give him a break. He brought the lowbed up to haul the Cat out and he said he knew it was time to go back to work when his wife started asking him to paint the garage.
> 
> The big fires are south of me, Yosemite and further on into the southern part of the state. I'd rather not go. Fire camping used to be a big adventure...now it's just a big PITA.
> 
> I'm still in the middle of helping a friend with some logging and I'll probably head back up there in the morning. An air conditioned pick-up and green timber will be a nice change of pace.
> 
> And yes, I've turned my phone off.




Glad ya ok bro.........now ya juss gotta get all the soot and nasty dead crap outta ya lungs and nostrils lol ............juss a thought don't sneeze in the nice air conditioned pick up lol......ya might well black out the wind shield lol.....again glad ya safe


----------



## slowp

I'm off to do some more Forest Products surveys. I think I'll throw in a saw today. I shall go up to where we had a few OOOPS moments during corridor layout and see if the huckleberry brush has sprung up and become productive.

We've gotten some decent rain and perhaps the mushrooms have popped up so there will be less competition for the berries.

Not going here though. 
http://www.yakimaherald.com/news/14...-experience-necessary-for-huckleberry-success


----------



## Trx250r180

kind of a bad shot ,trucks backed up onto the hwy 101 at the scale shacks waiting to scale first load of the day ,they are lined up almost to the three trees together in left of pic off to the right in the scale road, i was doing 55 when took pic off my phone so not very good shot ,i'd say about 15 or so trucks waiting to be scaled,after these couple they are 2-3 wide in the scale lot ,most of the trucks get up 3am to get to landing ,and try to get 3 loads in every day to the mill 

View attachment 311736


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> kind of a bad shot ,trucks backed up onto the hwy 101 at the scale shacks waiting to scale first load of the day ,they are lined up almost to the three trees together in left of pic off to the right in the scale road, i was doing 55 when took pic off my phone so not very good shot ,i'd say about 15 or so trucks waiting to be scaled,after these couple they are 2-3 wide in the scale lot ,most of the trucks get up 3am to get to landing ,and try to get 3 loads in every day to the mill
> 
> View attachment 311736



Hey you keep ya hands on the wheel less ya become a statistic and we can't have that lol......and you should be a setting a good example being ya a mod lol ...................good pic bro


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey you keep ya hands on the wheel less ya become a statistic and we can't have that lol......and you should be a setting a good example being ya a mod lol ...................good pic bro



im glad im not the only one banging on that joke Brian

:jester::coffee:


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Nice lil live oak jon. Yeah, it's crazy how those ferns wake up after the rain You Got! We got diddly squat!



First real rain in six weeks, for some reason Jake has been muddy all summer 40 miles east. Saw a logging truck on 249 the other day heading south filled with big oak. I seriously didn't know there was even a mill here.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> First real rain in six weeks, for some reason Jake has been muddy all summer 40 miles east. Saw a logging truck on 249 the other day heading south filled with big oak. I seriously didn't know there was even a mill here.



For nice big oak, they'll haul a little further.


----------



## JakeG

Jon, six weeks...? Sorry to hear that! We got more rain this summer than I thought we would. From June 1st to now we got almost 9". Looking up your area, you got about 7.35 in. We could both use more rain :msp_thumbsup:

Oak is well over 60 a ton in most places northeast of Houston... Honestly, I'd rather deal with 20-30" pine. But what do I know lol I'm the new guy.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

We've had a decent summer too. Still behind, but way better than the last couple years.


----------



## HuskStihl

My property has been really dry. For some reason the rains have been mostly south of 2920. If my rain gauge is right we are less than 6 inches this summer. Not as bad as a few years ago, but that horrible year I ran about 900ft of 1" flex PVC from my well back into the woods and put 6 hose bibs on it. After losing a few 40+ red oaks I am watering all the trees I can reach and care about. My wife is a tree hippie, and hates it when I cut stuff down. She doesn't get that a half dead gum tree is just taking resources from the nice water oak next to it. I'd actually like to get rid of most of the drought injured gum trees, they don't look good, give little shade, and are never going to regrow any sort of canopy (I think). My older kids have a hockey tournament this weekend in Dallas to determine what level their teams will play this season, after that I should get a travel hockey schedule and know about the first week in october


----------



## roberte

opcorn:

hey twochains

opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

+1


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Another long hot ass'd day finished! I got my saw...it's not a "R" model...oh well, I can just order some stuff. I didn't get it till I was finished today so I haven't even run it yet. I am trying to upload some pics into my profile gallery...my memory cards are full. 

I was so fricken proud of myself today. The Forester came out this morning and I took him to some leaners to mark and showed him a big pine that is in my unit, they forgot to mark it as a "save" tree. He said I could cut it, so he backed up and watched. The tree was a mature pine nearly 3ft on the stump and about 125 ft tall. The crown was leaning into a mass of save trees...I was pretty nervous to cut it in front of him. So I cleared my head and put in a sort of sis wheel only I didn't do the cut down into the stump...The tree swung perfectly nearly 120* away from the save timber! Then I went to a 2ft leaner...did my magic and perfectly laid it down...all with the Forester standing there watching! Talk about a "clutch" situation, I would have been so embarrassed to have messed up either cut. 

So I go up to the truck and the skidder OP and the Forester were leaned up against it talking, the Forester looked at me and said, "Where abouts are you from?" I said originally from Kentucky. He said, " well I was noticing yer corked boots"...Ha, I thought it was my accent!. Anyway as he was leaving he said, "Clint, Ol' buddy, we'll see ya 2moro"! So I would say that all worked out just fine! I was very pleased.

Did you fellas have a good day?


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> opcorn:
> 
> hey twochains
> 
> opcorn:



Hey hey! Going to take some pics of the saw in just a second. Vidoe is done and processing for shakiness...few more minutes.


----------



## twochains

Here it is! Now, yes, it's a half wrap and a 20" bar...my boss thought they all came with a 25". So do you guys think the saw shop will trade me plus the difference for a longer bar? 

View attachment 311809
View attachment 311810


----------



## JakeG

Damn Clint, that is awesome... Great feeling eh? No matter what they said to ya... They're talking good about you. It's great to be known for what you are, a hard working, good at what ya do, good person


----------



## twochains

I was pretty happy! I try real hard. Could you imagine though had I of messed that first cut up and the tree smashed into the save trees...right in front of the Forester?? I just had to block him out and concentrate on what I knew I could do.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Here it is! Now, yes, it's a half wrap and a 20" bar...my boss thought they all came with a 25". So do you guys think the saw shop will trade me plus the difference for a longer bar?
> 
> View attachment 311809
> View attachment 311810



nice  

I doubt they will without the difference, maybe. keep it clean

that sure is exciting :msp_wub:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> nice
> 
> I doubt they will without the difference, maybe. keep it clean
> 
> that sure is exciting :msp_wub:



I'm thinking I will take the bar off immediately and see if they will trade me, I totally expect to pay the difference. So being my options are wide open now with bar lengths...maybe a 28"??? Or get the 25"?


----------



## twochains

So what do ya think about the saw Mike?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'm thinking I will take the bar off immediately and see if they will trade me, I totally expect to pay the difference. So being my options are wide open now with bar lengths...maybe a 28"??? Or get the 25"?



28 min, 32 better 

.02 :bang:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> So what do ya think about the saw Mike?



no, wat do you think tc 

you pull the rope yet


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I'm thinking I will take the bar off immediately and see if they will trade me, I totally expect to pay the difference. So being my options are wide open now with bar lengths...maybe a 28"??? Or get the 25"?



32 inch light bar ,the extra reach is nice ,once get used to it ,hard to run a 28 or 25 after ,wrap handle too 


tried give ya new saw rep ,it wouldn't let me 


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to twochains again.


----------



## twochains

I am going to run my 30" on it also...the 32' light bar sounds good! 


Yeh Rob, I like it...I am kinda embarrassed a little that it wasn't the "R" model...I wanted you all to think it was cool I guess. I love the saw and am real happy with it! I might finish the FS job 2moro with it. I don't know when I am pulling out of here and where I am going next...either the pumpkin patch or back to finish the 300 acre tract..#### I still have 3 or 4 loads on the ground we couldn't skid due to the rain.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I am going to run my 30" on it also...the 32' light bar sounds good!
> 
> 
> Yeh Rob, I like it...I am kinda embarrassed a little that it wasn't the "R" model...I wanted you all to think it was cool I guess. I love the saw and am real happy with it! I might finish the FS job 2moro with it. I don't know when I am pulling out of here and where I am going next...either the pumpkin patch or back to finish the 300 acre tract..#### I still have 3 or 4 loads on the ground we couldn't skid due to the rain.



dude, 
you have nothing to be embarrassed about, so what, now you can order a full wrap from Montana, for starters.
that saw platform you can mod the sh.. out of it. 

congrats bro :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

I gotta do chores real quick and clean up. My vid should be done here in jus a bit, I'm gonna post it in Falling Pics.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

August 27, 2013. 6:30 pm. I am just north of Austin TX, and the temperature is 75 degrees. It is cloudy. Is this caused by a meteor strike, that comet hitting the sun, or is Al Gore just a ####ing idiot, I don't know. I have chickens, a garden, and will start digging a well tomorrow. If you receive this transmission, just BYOB. And girls. If it is the end of the world, we mist do our part to repopulate the planet.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I am going to run my 30" on it also...the 32' light bar sounds good!
> 
> 
> Yeh Rob, I like it...I am kinda embarrassed a little that it wasn't the "R" model...I wanted you all to think it was cool I guess. I love the saw and am real happy with it! I might finish the FS job 2moro with it. I don't know when I am pulling out of here and where I am going next...either the pumpkin patch or back to finish the 300 acre tract..#### I still have 3 or 4 loads on the ground we couldn't skid due to the rain.



you probly have heard before ,but a 32 light feels similar to what a 25 reg bar feel like for weight


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> August 27, 2013. 6:30 pm. I am just north of Austin TX, and the temperature is 75 degrees. It is cloudy. Is this caused by a meteor strike, that comet hitting the sun, *or is Al Gore just a ####ing idiot, I don't know. *I have chickens, a garden, and will start digging a well tomorrow. If you receive this transmission, just BYOB. And girls. If it is the end of the world, we mist do our part to repopulate the planet.




idk either, at least the idiot part, one thing is reasonably certain.... 


dude has some wind tunnel tested hair, at least on camera. :msp_biggrin:

Jack Lord (modern reference) still has top billing on my scorecard


----------



## HuskStihl

That saw looks funny with anything shorter than 30". Not a comment on performance, just funny lookingness. Congrats on finally getting it. Use it for what's it for, you're gonna be sore after lugging it around all day. Nice work with the falling, audiences aren't good for anything, but you did great


----------



## rwoods

I know the Chainsaw forum is a scary place but sometimes it is pretty funny. Check out Bob's pictures and comment, and the Maine yarder in: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231111-17.htm Ron


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> I know the Chainsaw forum is a scary place but sometimes it is pretty funny. Check out Bob's pictures and comment, and the Maine yarder in: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231111-17.htm Ron



I saw that earlier, didn't expect anything less


----------



## mdavlee

I think you should be able to get the saw setup pretty easy. Does the wrap handles that Nate was selling work with the half wrap brake handle? You can get the control bolt and piston for the oiler instead of the whole oiler.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry Clint, I got called away. great lookin new saw, I can't rep ya either. I would go 28 wide nose but that jus me. nice goin on the fall in front of forrester, allways makes me nervous too bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> I think you should be able to get the saw setup pretty easy. Does the wrap handles that Nate was selling work with the half wrap brake handle? You can get the control bolt and piston for the oiler instead of the whole oiler.



is there a difference in brake handles? I may be interested in one of those handles.


----------



## mdavlee

There is a difference in them. Some wraps won't let the brake release if it's been tripped. If I can find the part numbers for the one with the wrap handle I'll put it up here for you guys.


----------



## mdavlee

The number I found is 1122 790 9102. I think this is the wrap handle number. I'll check it here with a search and confirm.


----------



## mdavlee

I found some of Brian's post that says 1122 792 9105 is on the newer saws. I'm not sure about the other number now but it may be super ceded to that one.


----------



## bustedup

morning Ladies how we all today ???..............I see Clint got his new toy .....wonder if the missus got the boot outta bed so he can be wiv his new love lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> morning Ladies how we all today ???..............I see Clint got his new toy .....wonder if the missus got the boot outta bed so he can be wiv his new love lol



Good stuff right there :greenchai:msp_w00t:nsaw:


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> I found some of Brian's post that says 1122 792 9105 is on the newer saws. I'm not sure about the other number now but it may be super ceded to that one.


I looked at a brand new wrap saw at saw shop,it ended in 9103,my saw says 9104,half handle 3/4 and my full all workwith tjis 9104,i put full wrap on tonight fits perfect with thos handle i will post pics tomarro


----------



## roberte

Btw ,

Morning sir :msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Btw ,
> 
> Morning sir :msp_razz:



LOL I'm juss getting up .......got things to do then off to the hosp


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL I'm juss getting up .......got things to do then off to the hosp



And what better way to do it, with a sir joke.

Hope the hosp goes well


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> And what better way to do it, with a sir joke.
> 
> Hope the hosp goes well



I did notice the sir lol.....................juss going for them to find out why I got no feeling in my fingers ......I'm kinda thinking it due to the saw vibes over the years lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I did notice the sir lol.....................juss going for them to find out why I got no feeling in my fingers ......I'm kinda thinking it due to the saw vibes over the years lol



Hope the testing shows a correctable problem. Best of luck Graeme,
"The Doctor". Have a jelly baby


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Hope the testing shows a correctable problem. Best of luck Graeme,
> "The Doctor". Have a jelly baby



Thanks Jon .......the last time I went they said it was neuropathy .......but I dunno it juss really annoying .......the stiffness and ache the bufron takes care of just annoying


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Thanks Jon .......the last time I went they said it was neuropathy .......but I dunno it juss really annoying .......the stiffness and ache the bufron takes care of just annoying



Two types of neuropathy. A chronic injury such as diabetes or noise exposure, or a nerve impingement such as a carpal tunnel, cubital tunnel, or possibly brachial plexus or spine. 'Cause I care about ya (shut up rob) I'm hoping for a nerve impingement in the wrist or elbow. Fixable. Good luck


----------



## Gologit

bustedup said:


> I did notice the sir lol.....................juss going for them to find out why I got no feeling in my fingers ......I'm kinda thinking it due to the saw vibes over the years lol



Ooooohhhh...nerve path conductivity tests coming up. Don't worry too much when they wire you up to a machine that looks suspiciously like a cross between a huge battery charger and an industrial strength welder. They know what they're doing. Unless it's lunch time and you're left with a trainee and the janitor to assist him. It won't hurt. Well, it won't hurt too much. Hardly at all...really. Usually.
And when the ringing in your ears goes away you'll feel much better.Really you will.


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Ooooohhhh...nerve path conductivity tests coming up. Don't worry too much when they wire you up to a machine that looks suspiciously like a cross between a huge battery charger and an industrial strength welder. They know what they're doing. Unless it's lunch time and you're left with a trainee and the janitor to assist him. It won't hurt. Well, it won't hurt too much. Hardly at all...really. Usually.
> And when the ringing in your ears goes away you'll feel much better.Really you will.



Thanks Dad lol.............kinda preferred Husks have a jelly baby lol ......I'm taking me double bit wiv me now lol.......cause ifn they light me up ......I gonna well ya get the drift lol


----------



## HuskStihl

*New moderator!*

Just got out of negotiations with Bob,Darrin, and Brian. We all decided that the current moderator situation wasn't working cause everybody knew who they were. Also, it turned out having people as mods who were very knowledgable about logging, saws, porting etc. didn't really help. Most infractions are from ####### behavior, not saw knowledge. Fighting fire with fire, the only logical choice to combat ####### behavior in members would be to appoint an ####### moderator. I was approached to see, based upon the "takes one to know one" theorum, if I would be willing to be the new moderator. Since I've been an ####### since birth, and I instinctively know which other members are as well, I accepted immediately. As your new moderator, I command you to not reveal my identity, and to post more falling videos, especially if you know what the #### u'r doing. Carry on, and this conversation never happened.....


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Just got out of negotiations with Bob,Darrin, and Brian. We all decided that the current moderator situation wasn't working cause everybody knew who they were. Also, it turned out having people as mods who were very knowledgable about logging, saws, porting etc. didn't really help. Most infractions are from ####### behavior, not saw knowledge. Fighting fire with fire, the only logical choice to combat ####### behavior in members would be to appoint an ####### moderator. I was approached to see, based upon the "takes one to know one" theorum, if I would be willing to be the new moderator. Since I've been an ####### since birth, and I instinctively know which other members are as well, I accepted immediately. As your new moderator, I command you to not reveal my identity, and to post more falling videos, especially if you know what the #### u'r doing. Carry on, and this conversation never happened.....



hey did you juss connect ya self to the industrial welder lol..............


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Two types of neuropathy. A chronic injury such as diabetes or noise exposure, or a nerve impingement such as a carpal tunnel, cubital tunnel, or possibly brachial plexus or spine. 'Cause I care about ya (shut up rob) I'm hoping for a nerve impingement in the wrist or elbow. Fixable. Good luck



What, I didn't do anything.

Besides both my hands "buzz", I'm sympathetic to the cause.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Just got out of negotiations with Bob,Darrin, and Brian. We all decided that the current moderator situation wasn't working cause everybody knew who they were. Also, it turned out having people as mods who were very knowledgable about logging, saws, porting etc. didn't really help. Most infractions are from ####### behavior, not saw knowledge. Fighting fire with fire, the only logical choice to combat ####### behavior in members would be to appoint an ####### moderator. I was approached to see, based upon the "takes one to know one" theorum, if I would be willing to be the new moderator. Since I've been an ####### since birth, and I instinctively know which other members are as well, I accepted immediately. As your new moderator, I command you to not reveal my identity, and to post more falling videos, especially if you know what the #### u'r doing. Carry on, and this conversation never happened.....




O brother, here we go :bang:
Taking that job..... Is I suppose asking for it


----------



## Gologit

bustedup said:


> Thanks Dad lol.............kinda preferred Husks have a jelly baby lol ......I'm taking me double bit wiv me now lol.......cause ifn they light me up ......I gonna well ya get the drift lol



Naaaaa...I was just messing with you. There _is_ a test that they do where they shoot very low charges of electricity through your nerves and measure the conductivity but it isn't really too painful. It's not a lot of fun either but it's more aggravating than anything else.

Good on ya for getting it taken care of. I waited way too long before I got help...there was almost complete numbness, pain, and I couldn't button buttons, pick up coins, and had a major loss of strength in both hands. I waited years too long. Being the tough guy when you have something progressive is dumb. I was dumb.

I had both wrists done and both elbows done...thankfully not at the same time. Jon can give you the reasons and the medical terminolgy but it came about from too many years of ignoring symptoms.

I got to wear this for a couple of weeks.







See why they don't do both wings at the same time? Certain personal hygiene procedures would become just a little messy. 

I lost some deterity and strength in my hands but they're better now than before the operations. If I hadn't waited so long I wouldn't have lost as much.

End of "Old Guy Nagging" routine. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hey did you juss connect ya self to the industrial welder lol..............



Even better stuff right there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Naaaaa...I was just messing with you. There _is_ a test that they do where they shoot very low charges of electricity through your nerves and measure the conductivity but it isn't really too painful. It's not a lot of fun either but it's more aggravating than anything else.
> 
> Good on ya for getting it taken care of. I waited way too long before I got help...there was almost complete numbness, pain, and I couldn't button buttons, pick up coins, and had a major loss of strength in both hands. I waited years too long. Being the tough guy when you have something progressive is dumb. I was dumb.
> 
> I had both wrists done and both elbows done...thankfully not at the same time. Jon can give you the reasons and the medical terminolgy but it came about from too many years of ignoring symptoms.
> 
> I got to wear this for a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See why they don't do both wings at the same time? Certain personal hygiene procedures would become just a little messy.
> 
> I lost some deterity and strength in my hands but they're better now than before the operations. If I hadn't waited so long I wouldn't have lost as much.
> 
> End of "Old Guy Nagging" routine. :msp_biggrin:




Not old guy nagging.

That's the voice of experience


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Just got out of negotiations with Bob,Darrin, and Brian. We all decided that the current moderator situation wasn't working cause everybody knew who they were. Also, it turned out having people as mods who were very knowledgable about logging, saws, porting etc. didn't really help. Most infractions are from ####### behavior, not saw knowledge. Fighting fire with fire, the only logical choice to combat ####### behavior in members would be to appoint an ####### moderator. I was approached to see, based upon the "takes one to know one" theorum, if I would be willing to be the new moderator. Since I've been an ####### since birth, and I instinctively know which other members are as well, I accepted immediately. As your new moderator, I command you to not reveal my identity, and to post more falling videos, especially if you know what the #### u'r doing. Carry on, and this conversation never happened.....



Okay, uh...whoever you are. One word of advice though. Learn to spell the boss's name right. It's Darin...one R. No being able to spell the boss's name correctly bodes ill for your new career path.


You got all the rest of it right.


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Naaaaa...I was just messing with you. There _is_ a test that they do where they shoot very low charges of electricity through your nerves and measure the conductivity but it isn't really too painful. It's not a lot of fun either but it's more aggravating than anything else.
> 
> Good on ya for getting it taken care of. I waited way too long before I got help...there was almost complete numbness, pain, and I couldn't button buttons, pick up coins, and had a major loss of strength in both hands. I waited years too long. Being the tough guy when you have something progressive is dumb. I was dumb.
> 
> I had both wrists done and both elbows done...thankfully not at the same time. Jon can give you the reasons and the medical terminolgy but it came about from too many years of ignoring symptoms.
> 
> I got to wear this for a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See why they don't do both wings at the same time? Certain personal hygiene procedures would become just a little messy.
> 
> I lost some deterity and strength in my hands but they're better now than before the operations. If I hadn't waited so long I wouldn't have lost as much.
> 
> End of "Old Guy Nagging" routine. :msp_biggrin:




I got the loss of dexterity in my left hand right not so bad ......I have put it off for bout 3-4 years but juss lately it getting worse and my left elbow hurts like hell 


you ain't nagging what ya doing is kinda letting guys know .....get it seen to


----------



## Gologit

bustedup said:


> I got the loss of dexterity in my left hand right not so bad ......I have put it off for bout 3-4 years but juss lately it getting worse and my left elbow hurts like hell
> 
> 
> you ain't nagging what ya doing is kinda letting guys know .....get it seen to



Yup. You kids play nice, I'm outta here.


----------



## bustedup

later guys be safe


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes I know what y'all talkin about. dad is 72 n now he has to start his pick up with his left hand, big home lites I expect. I have the "buzzing" in my left worse than right but I have dislocated that shoulder twice. good luck Greame, n ya better leave the chopper home bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> "The Doctor". Have a jelly baby



I see what ya did there. now where is Leela?


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> I see what ya did there. now where is Leela?



In my dreams she is on my..............speed dial


----------



## Trx250r180

here is the full oem wrap handle for a 660 ,i think young got it from a canadian dealer ,the rh and lh bars line up with the sight lines ,so what ever way the bar is facing is fall direction ,very nice ,the rear bar nut needs a special bar wrench that's short ,i stole the 4 point dogs off this saw for an 044 so stock ones for now ,another mod i see around here is a piece of garden hose over the roller catcher ,saves the catcher if throw a chain 


View attachment 311972
View attachment 311973
View attachment 311974
View attachment 311975


----------



## Trx250r180

couple more views ,also that's a 32 light es bar ,looks almost small on the 660 

View attachment 311976
View attachment 311977
View attachment 311978


----------



## madhatte

That's a nice wrap. Profile is about the same as the USA bars. I wonder why Stihl didn't make those more available? I like the 3/4 wraps plenty but more options are always a plus.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> couple more views ,also that's a 32 light es bar ,looks almost small on the 660
> 
> View attachment 311976
> View attachment 311977
> View attachment 311978




View attachment 311979

stock 32" regular weight

View attachment 311980


Sugi bar 33" 
only difference between the sugi and a stihl 36" is three drive links

I don't know about small but it looks good. Nice saw there Brian


----------



## Trx250r180

madhatte said:


> That's a nice wrap. Profile is about the same as the USA bars. I wonder why Stihl didn't make those more available? I like the 3/4 wraps plenty but more options are always a plus.



it's amazing whats in the stihl data base if you know what to ask for ,i just ordered 6 bar wrench holders that fit on the handle bar ,come off the 460 rescue saws ,2 dollars a piece at dealer ,they didn't even know could get them ,so they were going to order a few extra and see how they sell

View attachment 311981


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> View attachment 311979
> 
> stock 32" regular weight
> 
> View attachment 311980
> 
> 
> Sugi bar 33"
> only difference between the sugi and a stihl 36" is three drive links
> 
> I don't know about small but it looks good. Nice saw there Brian



if you get a chance ,can you look at # on brake handle see if ends 9103 or 9104 ,i think yours should say 9103


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> if you get a chance ,can you look at # on brake handle see if ends 9103 or 9104 ,i think yours should say 9103



9103


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> 9103



so looks like 9103 is for modern 3/4 wrap , i have one of those ,and 9104 is the full wrap or 1/2 wrap # ,the early flat top must have been 9101 and 9102,someone brought ip 9105 # not sure what that will fit then


----------



## treeslayer2003

so, if have 1/2 wrap now then a full wrap will work with the same brake handle?


----------



## madhatte

Trx250r180 said:


> so looks like 9103 is for modern 3/4 wrap , i have one of those ,and 9104 is the full wrap or 1/2 wrap # ,the early flat top must have been 9101 and 9102,someone brought ip 9105 # not sure what that will fit then


 I think the 9104 is for full-wrap on a 064. It's 1/2" narrower and NLA. To fit a full-wrap under a 064 you need the 9103 and a spacer. Err, I think that's right. I can check when I get home.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, if have 1/2 wrap now then a full wrap will work with the same brake handle?



i had a newer 3/4 style wrap on my saw ,it worked with the 9104 handle the saw came with ,i think my saw came new as a 1/2 it had a pro-saftey full wrap bar on it when i got it ,if look at my 9104 handle it sticks out some on rh side ,but functions fine View attachment 311987
View attachment 311988


first handle is what you get if order a wrap today ,second is pro saftey full wrap


----------



## jrcat

View attachment 311994
View attachment 311995
I call this the 365 extra special. Did some trading with a friend for the full wrap and outside dog.


----------



## Joe46

Hey Trx250,
Just curious if you are dealing with the Stihl shop in PA or in Forks? Now I'm talking many years ago, but the Forks shop pretty much knew all things Stihl( and Husky) for that matter.


----------



## Trx250r180

jrcat said:


> View attachment 311994
> View attachment 311995
> I call this the 365 extra special. Did some trading with a friend for the full wrap and outside dog.



one of these make those a good runner ,especially if its ported some 

View attachment 312003
View attachment 312004
View attachment 312005
View attachment 312006
View attachment 312007


----------



## Trx250r180

Joe46 said:


> Hey Trx250,
> Just curious if you are dealing with the Stihl shop in PA or in Forks? Now I'm talking many years ago, but the Forks shop pretty much knew all things Stihl( and Husky) for that matter.




the pa store ,iv'e never been to the forks one ,i'm told its a real good shop


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm going to move the last few pages to the chainsaw forum, should get more interest over there:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> I'm going to move the last few pages to the chainsaw forum, should get more interest over there:msp_biggrin:



i'm gonna have Randymac give you a beating for that :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> i had a newer 3/4 style wrap on my saw ,it worked with the 9104 handle the saw came with ,i think my saw came new as a 1/2 it had a pro-saftey full wrap bar on it when i got it ,if look at my 9104 handle it sticks out some on rh side ,but functions fine View attachment 311987
> View attachment 311988
> 
> 
> first handle is what you get if order a wrap today ,second is pro saftey full wrap



How much is that 3/4 wrap Brian?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> How much is that 3/4 wrap Brian?



i think the dealer gets 100-120 ish for them


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> i'm gonna have Randymac give you a beating for that :msp_biggrin:



lmfao y'all crack me up.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I really like the look of that pro safety. hey Greame, how did you make out?


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> i think the dealer gets 100-120 ish for them



Hmmmm.... I think I would like the 3/4 more than the full.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> View attachment 311994
> View attachment 311995
> I call this the 365 extra special. Did some trading with a friend for the full wrap and outside dog.



that really changes the look. what do you think of it? I havn't forgotton you.


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> i'm gonna have Randymac give you a beating for that :msp_biggrin:



No need lol .......Jr assume for the 8 9 10 special lol..........(Rob special uses caulks lol)


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hmmmm.... I think I would like the 3/4 more than the full.



I will prolly only use mine for falling really big sticks. did ya try yers out? whatcha think?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I really like the look of that pro safety. hey Greame, how did you make out?



I'm alive .......didn't stomp anyone .......and the industrial welder comes next time .....and they told me not to cut ..............................which ain't gonna happen lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I'm alive .......didn't stomp anyone .......and the industrial welder comes next time .....and they told me not to cut ..............................which ain't gonna happen lol



of course, you should just get a rockin chair and do nuthin right. so they don't know for sure whats goin on yet then?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I will prolly only use mine for falling really big sticks. did ya try yers out? whatcha think?



what we really wanna know is...................did ya relocate ya old lady so ya could be close last night to ya new love lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> of course, you should just get a rockin chair and do nuthin right. so they don't know for sure whats goin on yet then?



Do docs ever really know lol..................no disrespect Jon ................they muttered bout carpal tunnel .......some kind of neuropathy and the wear and tear and do I really need to your saws lol


----------



## twochains

Hey there Men! I cashed it in early today...just a little early. I was just tired and my head was splitting. I was walking alot of timber that had all folded in on themselves and was quickly getting over heated...I had just had enough I guess. I may have found a small unit that my boss didn't know about. I was cutting in the unit with the real rough, crappy looking stuff, and found another piece that I couldn't really see from where I was. 

I saw a hog finally, just a flash, enough to tell it was orange and black spotted lookin' rig. I was moving through the brush and cutting a row of trees off their stump. I had been progressing in that direction pretty quick but had been in the area for 30 minutes or better...out of the corner of my eye I saw the hog...I think it wrecked into something because I saw it broadside for a second...like it had stumbled er something. When it bolted I was maybe 15 ft away!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I am really good at two things; dealing with machines and falling n using a chainsaw. i'm gonna do them things till I cannot. they told dad his neuropathy came from sugar and he was s.o.l. they never asked what he done all his life.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey there Men! I cashed it in early today...just a little early. I was just tired and my head was splitting. I was walking alot of timber that had all folded in on themselves and was quickly getting over heated...I had just had enough I guess. I may have found a small unit that my boss didn't know about. I was cutting in the unit with the real rough, crappy looking stuff, and found another piece that I couldn't really see from where I was.
> 
> I saw a hog finally, just a flash, enough to tell it was orange and black spotted lookin' rig. I was moving through the brush and cutting a row of trees off their stump. I had been progressing in that direction pretty quick but had been in the area for 30 minutes or better...out of the corner of my eye I saw the hog...I think it wrecked into something because I saw it broadside for a second...like it had stumbled er something. When it bolted I was maybe 15 ft away!



I get those head achs to, they suc. funny how critters react.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I am really good at two things; dealing with machines and falling n using a chainsaw. i'm gonna do them things till I cannot. they told dad his neuropathy came from sugar and he was s.o.l. they never asked what he done all his life.



Oh they took blood too to check for other things lol............


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I will prolly only use mine for falling really big sticks. did ya try yers out? whatcha think?



I found a pretty big pine that isn't marked, gonna break the 660 in on that one I think. Honestly I left the house feeling so wrecked that I really wasn't even thinking about the 660....dang, did I just say that?? Absolutely wore out Mike...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I get those head achs to, they suc. funny how critters react.



headaches ....me too .....might have something to do with the emissions we kinda breathe in cutting lol ...............mind you when bank statements come in that can cause migraines too lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I found a pretty big pine that isn't marked, gonna break the 660 in on that one I think. Honestly I left the house feeling so wrecked that I really wasn't even thinking about the 660....dang, did I just say that?? Absolutely wore out Mike...



that's called, "post new saw acceptance disorder"

the inability to pull the rope till your darn good and ready :msp_biggrin: 


enjoy that new saw high for a few more minutes....

ok now deep breath, get back to work :bang:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> headaches ....me too .....might have something to do with the emissions we kinda breathe in cutting lol ...............mind you when bank statements come in that can cause migraines too lol



I get em too, and if I don't act on em , I end up under a blanket and puking :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## bustedup

I blew up my jred 670 yesterday .......gave a puff of smoke then died lol ........guess I'm looking for a 371/2 or maybe a 365..............I looked at stihl and crapped my pants they real high over here compared with husky ........guess the germans really no like us lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I found a pretty big pine that isn't marked, gonna break the 660 in on that one I think. Honestly I left the house feeling so wrecked that I really wasn't even thinking about the 660....dang, did I just say that?? Absolutely wore out Mike...


lol,ya over the hill now bro. welcome to the club.


bustedup said:


> headaches ....me too .....might have something to do with the emissions we kinda breathe in cutting lol ...............mind you when bank statements come in that can cause migraines too lol



oh yea, along with youngans, aggravation, the list goes on n on. I gotta say tho I feel a lot better when its cool.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I get em too, and if I don't act on em , I end up under a blanket and puking :msp_thumbdn:


same here.


bustedup said:


> I blew up my jred 670 yesterday .......gave a puff of smoke then died lol ........guess I'm looking for a 371/2 or maybe a 365..............I looked at stihl and crapped my pants they real high over here compared with husky ........guess the germans really no like us lol



fix her. I thought ya had a 371.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol,ya over the hill now bro. welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> oh yea, along with youngans, aggravation, the list goes on n on. I gotta say tho I feel a lot better when its cool.



I juss told my missus that .....much prefer working in cool weather .......go thru less shirts lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that's called, "post new saw acceptance disorder"
> 
> the inability to pull the rope till your darn good and ready :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> enjoy that new saw high for a few more minutes....
> 
> ok now deep breath, get back to work :bang:



PNSAD ..........Jon there a new disorder for ya to write a paper on ........get published get more famous .............lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> same here.
> 
> 
> fix her. I thought ya had a 371.



nope got a 288 and a 2100 a 480 a 357 and a ms 260 lol.......


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I juss told my missus that .....much prefer working in cool weather .......go thru less shirts lol



yup, n I swear I can breath better. no sweat running in ya eyes. it only 90 today but air is chewy.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup, n I swear I can breath better. no sweat running in ya eyes. it only 90 today but air is chewy.



I wear a bandanna when it hot to stem the sweat in eyes lol............


----------



## twochains

I started my morning out with cutting some stuff in steep draw and running the chokers off down to them...so by the time I made to the other unit I was already feeling it. I found a half of a metal roof down there...must "have" been a tornado...only buildings anywhere around are across the river about a mile away.

I crap..I forgot to grab this thing I found down over the bluff...it is sort of like a super old hub to maybe a wagon wheel or something, IDK what it is...sort of looks hand forged. I will be back in that area in the morning, I will grab it and take pics.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> PNSAD ..........Jon there a new disorder for ya to write a paper on ........get published get more famous .............lol



I wonder if I can a federal study grant?opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> nope got a 288 and a 2100 a 480 a 357 and a ms 260 lol.......



have ya pulled ya jred down yet? I don't know what it cost to ship there....


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> nope got a 288 and a 2100 a 480 a 357 and a ms 260 lol.......



not enough


----------



## bustedup

My wife got a call when I was at the hosp today asking if I'd like to go work as a chokerman on a new skyline show...........what ya think she told em lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> have ya pulled ya jred down yet? I don't know what it cost to ship there....



I really don't know a lot bout fixing saws lol.....usually my mate fixes em etc ......I juss run and break em lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> My wife got a call when I was at the hosp today asking if I'd like to go work as a chokerman on a new skyline show...........what ya think she told em lol



something in angry gaelic


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> not enough



I always have a few saws lol........then ifn I bust one I got a back up lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> My wife got a call when I was at the hosp today asking if I'd like to go work as a chokerman on a new skyline show...........what ya think she told em lol



that a young mans game ain't it?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol,ya over the hill now bro. welcome to the club.



Nah...just them headaches really mess me up. I only went home 2 hours early! LOL! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I always have a few saws lol........then ifn I bust one I got a back up lol



of course you do. 

I have 8, stihl not enough :bang:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that a young mans game ain't it?



I don't think she was so polite as that lol..............but yep I'm to old to do the brush dance now lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> of course you do.
> 
> I have 8, stihl not enough :bang:



LOL that's my boy ..............


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I really don't know a lot bout fixing saws lol.....usually my mate fixes em etc ......I juss run and break em lol



the more I get into it the simpler it seems. a piston really no big deal. is it the same as a 371?
I may have a good piston n cylinder if so.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> something in angry gaelic



she don't speak it lol..........but I think they got the southern equivalent lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> the more I get into it the simpler it seems. a piston really no big deal. is it the same as a 371?
> I may have a good piston n cylinder if so.



I think it is but I'll check .......shipping is high states to here .....ther way it ain't for some reason lol.......for example to get a head shipped costs bout $140


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I think it is but I'll check .......shipping is high states to here .....ther way it ain't for some reason lol.......for example to get a head shipped costs bout $140



you must mean the whole power head, other wise :msp_scared: i'll check condition on what I have, but you might only need a piston. mike from further south will be along, he'll know if the same.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you must mean the whole power head, other wise :msp_scared: i'll check condition on what I have, but you might only need a piston. mike from further south will be along, he'll know if the same.



Yeah I meant the powerhead lol...............


----------



## bustedup

Might get Rob to look see what a used PNW set up saw going for as might juss be worth the shipping lol..................the things I'm used to ya really can't get here


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Might get Rob to look see what a used PNW set up saw going for as might juss be worth the shipping lol..................the things I'm used to ya really can't get here



any thing I find here will be half wrap. but a good deal is worth it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> any thing I find here will be half wrap. but a good deal is worth it.



cool


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Oh they took blood too to check for other things lol............



I really hope rheumatoid is not an issue and that it's just carpal tunnel. 

I was showing pretty good signs of carpal tunnel at 16 years old... So here we are 6 months later (kidding!) and it's getting BADDDD. I might have 45* of motion in my wrist before it hurts. 10 swings of a hammer and I can no longer hold it, nor release my hands. Guess that's why I mostly stopped turning wrenches!

Anyway, the electrical pulses they send through your arm down to your finger tips don't hurt at all. It's fun to watch their reaction cause they get that "Damn, this guys gonna need some work!" look on their face 

Keep us posted! opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

My Dad had parkinsons (it not nice) one day we were out and I found out he was operating the pedals of the pick up with his stick lol................needless to say the truck got stopped and he got the option ......I drive or I'm walking lol...................when he got real bad his party piece was dropping his cig on the floor waiting for the carpet to catch then see how long it take me to notice and trying to drive and fire fight at same time is def an art lol ..............he thought it was real funny ..........near the end I frisked him before he got in the truck lol


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I really hope rheumatoid is not an issue and that it's just carpal tunnel.
> 
> I was showing pretty good signs of carpal tunnel at 16 years old... So here we are 6 months later (kidding!) and it's getting BADDDD. I might have 45* of motion in my wrist before it hurts. 10 swings of a hammer and I can no longer hold it, nor release my hands. Guess that's why I mostly stopped turning wrenches!
> 
> Anyway, the electrical pulses they send through your arm down to your finger tips don't hurt at all. It's fun to watch their reaction cause they get that "Damn, this guys gonna need some work!" look on their face
> 
> Keep us posted! opcorn:



View attachment 312016


this got a "good" reaction too


----------



## bustedup

Y'all know Jon could prob write a paper for medical journals on all our injuries and ailments lol......he can give them the medical terms .....where we use expletives to describe em lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

one of my LOs and a good friend, his father has parkinsons. it is not good, they talkin he may have to go to a home. I didn't know it affects yer mind that way. shame.


----------



## bustedup

Jake this vid might interest ya...................Tree Falling Wildland Fire Chain Saws NCWG 14min - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm being summoned to dr. on a deere engine, i'll check in on y'all later.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> one of my LOs and a good friend, his father has parkinsons. it is not good, they talkin he may have to go to a home. I didn't know it affects yer mind that way. shame.



It got to stage we had to feed Dad liquidized food as he had trouble swallowing


----------



## treeslayer2003

that is hard beyond compare.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that is hard beyond compare.



aye it wasn't nice and was real hard on my mom it aged her a whole lot


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that really changes the look. what do you think of it? I havn't forgotton you.



Mike I haven't tried it yet will tomorrow


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> you must mean the whole power head, other wise :msp_scared: i'll check condition on what I have, but you might only need a piston. mike from further south will be along, he'll know if the same.



The pistons aren't the same. The 371/2 doesn't have windows and have different compression heights.


----------



## twochains

Evening Rob


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Rob



evening clint,

how are you sir, feeling better


----------



## twochains

My head is still pounding, I laid down for a bit but the headache woke me up. You get them huh? Mine started at (5) yrs old, my Son gets them too, his started around (7).


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> My head is still pounding, I laid down for a bit but the headache woke me up. You get them huh? Mine started at (5) yrs old, my Son gets them too, his started around (7).



that's about when (7ish) I started getting them. what works for me, is the cheapest asprin , but I have to slam 4 at a time


----------



## twochains

My remedy is (3) Excedrine extra strength. It is now back on the shelves and I'm glad. There is a prescription one I used to take, it's like Excedrine but has a "Narco" kick to it. It worked so well you would forget you even had a headache. I'm on the generic asprin tonight...might do a BC powder in a bit.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I musta been 7-8 when I started. they where bad then, always got sick before it was over back then. now I eat 4 advil 3 coffees and be still.


----------



## twochains

Sounds like a similar pattern we all have...One of the common denominators in what works as a cure is the Caffeine I think. 

Mike you been cutting a bunch of pine? How about you Rob....what you been into lately?


----------



## bustedup

You guys eat a load of chocolate by chance ??? ifn so that could be the cause .......cousin of mine had his headaches traced to that......juss a thought


----------



## twochains

Hey there Busted! No man, I rarely eat chocolate, but when I do...it's in mass quantity! LOL! LOVE IT!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Sounds like a similar pattern we all have...One of the common denominators in what works as a cure is the Caffeine I think.
> 
> Mike you been cutting a bunch of pine? How about you Rob....what you been into lately?



nah, I decided it weren't worth the risk on that last load. chain link fence, whare house, trees leaning hard that way. I cut two loads that way, whats left is worse so no, i'll leave um. moveing and maintenance this week. hopeing for no more rain.
and yea, I am a caffeine junkie. get sick with out it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> You guys eat a load of chocolate by chance ??? ifn so that could be the cause .......cousin of mine had his headaches traced to that......juss a thought



I have heard of that. but no, with these teeth I don't eat sweets lol.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey there Busted! No man, I rarely eat chocolate, but when I do...it's in mass quantity! LOL! LOVE IT!



Hey Clint ..............piggin out not good for ya ........lol................only one thing for it 


Paging Dr Husk lol


----------



## twochains

I hear ya! I never fall near high value targets...well transformer lines and fences...good thing I have built alot of fence! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have heard of that. but no, with these teeth I don't eat sweets lol.



Snap me either lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> nah, I decided it weren't worth the risk on that last load. chain link fence, whare house, trees leaning hard that way. I cut two loads that way, whats left is worse so no, i'll leave um. moveing and maintenance this week. hopeing for no more rain.
> and yea, I am a caffeine junkie. get sick with out it.



There in lies a lesson to young guns ..................don't risk falling as ifn ya do the damage could outweigh what the sticks worth .............


I don't drink coffee ...........................Red Bull for me .....well the cheapo version lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

if I had some one that knew how to pull I might do it. but on my own, it not worth it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> if I had some one that knew how to pull I might do it. but on my own, it not worth it.



get me a ticket and we'll do em lol ..............hope they 200' and 15' dia tho or might not be worth it lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312078


Had a job cancel,,so I decided to make a table to go with the chairs.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> get me a ticket and we'll do em lol ..............hope they 200' and 15' dia tho or might not be worth it lol



yea, id do sumthin then lol. 8-10 pine ain't gonna make me, but one could break me.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312078
> 
> 
> Had a job cancel,,so I decided to make a table to go with the chairs.



Nice! I used to sell ALOT of ERC to rustic furniture makers.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, id do sumthin then lol. 8-10 pine ain't gonna make me, but one could break me.



That for sure bro


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312078
> 
> 
> Had a job cancel,,so I decided to make a table to go with the chairs.



dam, you got skills. I don't got that kinda patience. I know a guy makes hand made rockin chairs. he had one in the shop of walnut, was a beautiful chair. 2500 bucks worth.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> dam, you got skills. I don't got that kinda patience. I know a guy makes hand made rockin chairs. he had one in the shop of walnut, was a beautiful chair. 2500 bucks worth.



nearest I could get to that ........two up turned buckets and a plank lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> dam, you got skills. I don't got that kinda patience. I know a guy makes hand made rockin chairs. he had one in the shop of walnut, was a beautiful chair. 2500 bucks worth.



2500? Dang, we gotta up our prices. My dad and I do it on the side. We'll sell a set like that for $700.00. The legs are old mesquite fence posts, the rest is old barn wood and fence pickets.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312086


Here's a porch swing we just did.


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312086
> 
> 
> Here's a porch swing we just did.



You got talent there my friend ......real nice furniture


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks. My dad's the true artist. I just know how to measure twice and cut once... kinda works well up in the trees, too


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Thanks. My dad's the true artist. I just know how to measure twice and cut once... kinda works well up in the trees, too



True .........works well when ya standing beneath a big un too lol


You guys should try marketing that stuff up north bet it'd make a bit


----------



## twochains

Super nice! Do you make beds also? That is where some serious coinage comes in. I sold my buyer naturally arched cedar for head boards. The most desired logs were the ones that have been down for years and the sap wood was gone. I used to sell alot of uprooted root wads also...anywhere I was logging I would keep my eyes open for exposed cedar root wads, take them home power wash and sell them to taxidermist. Red Cedar logs with sap sucker rings were the highest dollar. The more protruding rings the better, I would sell them to my customers and coined the named for them as "Lunar rings"...kinda gave some "flair" to the logs.


----------



## bustedup

Seems to be a time so many folks wanna get into arb/tree cutting lol...........am I missing something guys lol............do folks really understand how hard work it is lol......and that there are many dangers .............and I ain't talking juss bout climbing lol


----------



## twochains

Have you been hanging out in the chainsaw forum or Arb 101? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

We're getting ready to get a tenon jig and get a little more serious. That swing is all west Texas cedar (juniper). We can get rough milled one by sixes ten feet long for like five bucks apiece. Cedar logs, 6" by 10' for about the same. Hit em with a pressure washer and the bark comes right off. We've been having fun with it, but it's starting to get serious.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Have you been hanging out in the chainsaw forum or Arb 101? :hmm3grin2orange:



give ya a clue lol..................it not scary lol


----------



## twochains

LMAO! You crack me up busted...anything worth checking on over there?


Jolly, do you have a good supply of Red Cedar? If you ever get real serious with it and get to needing some specialty pieces...give me a hollar, I have quite the eye for that kind of stuff. I'm ALWAYS in and around wild looking cedar, everywhere I cut there is a cedar glade somewhere on the property.


----------



## bustedup

Well there one thing the logging community can be proud of (there a lot more) ......we at least keep the world from having to use plastic toilet paper lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> LMAO! You crack me up busted...anything worth checking on over there?
> 
> 
> Jolly, do you have a good supply of Red Cedar? If you ever get real serious with it and get to needing some specialty pieces...give me a hollar, I have quite the eye for that kind of stuff. I'm ALWAYS in and around wild looking cedar, everywhere I cut there is a cedar glade somewhere on the property.



Thanks, but we are overrun with the stuff down here. How cedar choppers make any money is beyond me. When I can buy it as cheqp as I can, I don't see how they make a living. Jeff


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Clint, how'd you figure out to make little writin?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Clint, how'd you figure out to make little writin?



*like this lol*


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang, I always the last on this tech stuff.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> dang, I always the last on this tech stuff.



When ya post look on the top line of the box it say font and size click those tabs


----------



## twochains

Red cedar brings $75 a ton here, then export stuff is quite a bit more. I used to get $20 for a washed root wad. Coyote poles 6ft. long 3in big end down to 1 1/2" little end bring $1 a piece. The sap sucker ringed logs, like a 8 inch little end brings $50. There is a good living to be made in cedar. 

I can take a 1 ton, put $15 in gas in it, a gallon of saw gas, and a chainsaw and make a couple hundred a day after taking out the LO part. Problem is keeping a truck running...woods trucks take a Helluva beating...never have seen one with side mirrors! LOL! Also staying in good timber, bigger buyers keep it all bought up.


----------



## treeslayer2003

forget it duh me no can do it


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Clint, how'd you figure out to make little writin?



Did ya find it? LOL! I can't figure out how to do the great big writing! LMAO!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> *like this*



nope lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hello



Nearly lol


----------



## twochains

I better hit the sack, got a big day ahead 2moro. You fellas have fun! Stay safe 2moro...Mike ifn ya start stressin' while wrenching 2moro....just remember to breathe! :hmm3grin2orange: 

Have a good evening Men!


----------



## bustedup

I'm gone too meds kicking in might get some sleep.............there again maybe not lol.........y'all be safe


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I better hit the sack, got a big day ahead 2moro. You fellas have fun! Stay safe 2moro...Mike ifn ya start stressin' while wrenching 2moro....just remember to breathe! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Have a good evening Men!



good nite friends.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> that really changes the look. what do you think of it? I havn't forgotton you.



Mike I haven't tried it yet will tomorrow


----------



## jrcat

My phone is acting up tonight. Lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Mike I haven't tried it yet will tomorrow



hey cat. I may be dreaming, thought I saw this exact post before.


----------



## treeslayer2003

so you are here lol. yer phone? ya not at home then.


----------



## HuskStihl

Handsome mike, it took me too long to catch up to save quotes, but you, my friend, are a solid dude. Even if you never sell me a 10mm 044, I hold you in the highest respect


----------



## treeslayer2003

huh? what I done did now? by the way you know leela is an old woman now or worse :hmm3grin2orange: ruined that for ya didn't I. take care Jon, I gotta go to bed.


----------



## HuskStihl

Graeme, you are correct sir, doctors are frequently FOS. My personality required me to become fairly expert in a small area rather than kinda smart about lots of stuff. Much respect for the family practice and small town guys, but they get out of their comfort zone fast.

Bob, the medical term for your long procrastination is "man." 

Bad news for you boys, people who run saws, jackhammers, etc get a lot of neuropathy issues. My wife is a hand surgeon, she fixes guys like y'all all the time with carpal tunnel syndrome. I have carpal tunnel, and what she tells me is wear a brace while sleeping. She says it really helps, but I've never done it, cause I'm a terrible patient. When I tore a wrist tendon playing hockey and couldn't do surgery for six weeks she was very sympathetic.:msp_mad:

If I run the pole saw very long, my hands buzz and keep me up at night. 

Free medical lesson. If you don't treat nerve compression, the muscles controlled by that nerve will atrophy, and eventually not work. My specialty deals with facial nerve paralysis. If left alone for several years, we don't try to make the nerve work again, we have to bring in new muscle. Don't ignore weak hands or changes in the size of the hand (especially the thumb) muscles. Once they're gone, they aren't coming back.

I haven't even fired up a saw in a month, I need to go back to the 101 forum


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> huh? what I done did now? by the way you know leela is an old woman now or worse :hmm3grin2orange: ruined that for ya didn't I. take care Jon, I gotta go to bed.



I'm a doctor who nerd and actually met "leela" when I was a kid at an autograph signing. I always admired her full, large........range as a classically trained actress


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Graeme, you are correct sir, doctors are frequently FOS. My personality required me to become fairly expert in a small area rather than kinda smart about lots of stuff. Much respect for the family practice and small town guys, but they get out of their comfort zone fast.
> 
> Bob, the medical term for your long procrastination is "man."
> 
> Bad news for you boys, people who run saws, jackhammers, etc get a lot of neuropathy issues. My wife is a hand surgeon, she fixes guys like y'all all the time with carpal tunnel syndrome. I have carpal tunnel, and what she tells me is wear a brace while sleeping. She says it really helps, but I've never done it, cause I'm a terrible patient. When I tore a wrist tendon playing hockey and couldn't do surgery for six weeks she was very sympathetic.:msp_mad:
> 
> If I run the pole saw very long, my hands buzz and keep me up at night.
> 
> Free medical lesson. If you don't treat nerve compression, the muscles controlled by that nerve will atrophy, and eventually not work. My specialty deals with facial nerve paralysis. If left alone for several years, we don't try to make the nerve work again, we have to bring in new muscle. Don't ignore weak hands or changes in the size of the hand (especially the thumb) muscles. Once they're gone, they aren't coming back.
> 
> I haven't even fired up a saw in a month, I need to go back to the 101 forum




Hey move over you lol.......we need Mrs Husk on here as the saw bones lol...........we will form an orderly line to have our ailments diagnosed ...........


----------



## 1270d

Nice thinning unit


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Hey move over you lol.......we need Mrs Husk on here as the saw bones lol...........we will form an orderly line to have our ailments diagnosed ...........



She would be really helpful, if she didn't hate AS and everybody on it


----------



## HuskStihl

1270d said:


> Nice thinning unit



Nice picture, thx


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Amateur Tree Felling Gone Very Wrong.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## EricNY

TheJollyLogger said:


> Amateur Tree Felling Gone Very Wrong.mp4 - YouTube



The filmer's commentary summed that up well. An "oh ####" moment indeed.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Amateur Tree Felling Gone Very Wrong.mp4 - YouTube



I don't know why anyone would think this was amateur work. This is clearly a video of a dedicated fire fighter trying to put out a house fire when the pumper truck wasn't available. Besides, anybody who uses wedges can't be an amateur.


----------



## HuskStihl

Y'all need to check out the double chair video in the chainsaw forum. That is awesome falling


----------



## JakeG

Jon you're right, he fell just right and lived to tell everyone how dumb he is lol. I really don't know what to say when I see stuff like that, all I can do is shake my head


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> The filmer's commentary summed that up well. An "oh ####" moment indeed.



We all had those moments ..............I don't mean a stick falling on a house............can't really say 100% why lol.......but might be he blew out the holding wood with a wedge???


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Jon you're right, he fell just right and lived to tell everyone how dumb he is lol. I really don't know what to say when I see stuff like that, all I can do is shake my head



I'll give ya a tip lol............don't fall near houses unless your well sure and rig the sod if ya not ......honestly I do feel that he blew out the holding wood/hinge with the wedging


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> She would be really helpful, if she didn't hate AS and everybody on it



Why she hate AS???............awwww she really juss don't know us lol


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm pretty sure a real pro wouldn't rely on wedges to make that tree not hit that house. Tramp's got some great pics of how he handles that stuff.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I'm pretty sure a real pro wouldn't rely on wedges to make that tree not hit that house. Tramp's got some great pics of how he handles that stuff.



Jon we all uses wedges bro all I was meaning was that it looked very suss that after black smithing it went sideways ......just my opinion that he coulda have blown out the hinge/holding wood


----------



## JakeG

busted, I think we were talking about different videos!


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> busted, I think we were talking about different videos!



The one JL posted??? the stick fell on the house???


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> The one JL posted??? the stick fell on the house???



try here 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/243468.htm


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> try here
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/243468.htm



this idiot is lucky he didn't get his dental plan activated


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> The one JL posted??? the stick fell on the house???





Trx250r180 said:


> try here
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/243468.htm



This one! ^^^


----------



## Trx250r180

i must say ,that's the first time iv'e seen someone chair the same tree 2-3 times 


guy has skills


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i must say ,that's the first time iv'e seen someone chair the same tree 2-3 times
> 
> 
> guy has skills



Yeah,

Mad skills, not


----------



## JakeG

Jon ya gotta start up ur saws before the months over, ya know that right? You don't wanna earn TOO many demerits


----------



## Trx250r180

well the rains back .............


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Ok so who's the smarty that said the 660 is heavy??? LOL! Honestly after 2 gallons of gas through her in 100* heat...I couldn't tell any difference in the 660 and the 460...IDK, I think you guys were pulling my leg! LOL! 

So I checked on a Stihl 32" Light bar today...$132 and and they gonna take my 20" bar for $60 trade in. I think I'm gonna go that route.

I like the saw, I fell about (10) hazard trees the "B" crew didn't cut, and several good sized oak snags...the saw has good power. I like the feel of the 660 for normal everyday all day use...kinda like the guttural sound of it. The only downfall I see is it seems very thirsty! Had I have been falling timber all day instead of just cutting mostly off the stump and limbing and topping...I would burn (3) gallons of gas! That's a little ridiculous but, oh well...the gas doesn't come out of my pocket.

All and all it's a good saw and I'm happy to have it.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Ok so who's the smarty that said the 660 is heavy??? LOL! Honestly after 2 gallons of gas through her in 100* heat...I couldn't tell any difference in the 660 and the 460...IDK, I think you guys were pulling my leg! LOL!
> 
> So I checked on a Stihl 32" Light bar today...$132 and and they gonna take my 20" bar for $60 trade in. I think I'm gonna go that route.
> 
> I like the saw, I fell about (10) hazard trees the "B" crew didn't cut, and several good sized oak snags...the saw has good power. I like the feel of the 660 for normal everyday all day use...kinda like the guttural sound of it. The only downfall I see is it seems very thirsty! Had I have been falling timber all day instead of just cutting mostly off the stump and limbing and topping...I would burn (3) gallons of gas! That's a little ridiculous but, oh well...the gas doesn't come out of my pocket.
> 
> All and all it's a good saw and I'm happy to have it.



wait till its broke in, much better.

I don't recall saying its heavy, that's a good workout:cool2:


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> well the rains back .............



Send it here! Fricken HOTT!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> wait till its broke in, much better.
> 
> I don't recall saying its heavy, that's a good workout:cool2:



Will the gas mileage get better? How much fricken gas do ya pour through it ifn ya get one ported?? LOL!


----------



## JakeG

Clint, glad you enjoyed it! :msp_thumbsup: The 660 is about a pound lighter than my 394.. I maybe should have got a 390 or 660 cause a pound makes a difference after 5-7hrs, even 4hrs for me!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Will the gas mileage get better? How much fricken gas do ya pour through it ifn ya get one ported?? LOL!




i get 2-3 cuts with a tank of fuel with mine


----------



## twochains

Dang Brian...you talkin' 5ft trees? This yer ported 660?


Ok, I see you put on yer mill.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Dang Brian...you talkin' 5ft trees? This yer ported 660?
> 
> 
> Ok, I see you put on yer mill.



you fix your muffler yet ?


----------



## twochains

Man you Men are quiet... how was you fellas day? Rob, you put in a good one?

Jake, hows yer logging job goin'...you figure out if yer boss is a tweaker er not? LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Will the gas mileage get better? How much fricken gas do ya pour through it ifn ya get one ported?? LOL!



i'll let ya know.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> you fix your muffler yet ?



Nope! Just broke it in today. Your gonna have to let me in on what to do on that muffler. Hey Brian, I was sharpening today and heard something kinds like a leak off sound coming from the saw! IDK wht the heck it was..only heard it once


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Nope! Just broke it in today. Your gonna have to let me in on what to do on that muffler. Hey Brian, I was sharpening today and heard something kinds like a leak off sound coming from the saw! IDK wht the heck it was..only heard it once



tank vent, all mine do that.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'll let ya know.



Hey Mike! You get yer servicing all buttoned up? Hey hows yer 660 on gas? Am I in the ball park with my giess on a 9 hr falling day equals 3 gallons of gas?? That's just me guessing though.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Nope! Just broke it in today. Your gonna have to let me in on what to do on that muffler. Hey Brian, I was sharpening today and heard something kinds like a leak off sound coming from the saw! IDK wht the heck it was..only heard it once



100 degrees i bet fuel was expanding ,must have built up pressure like in a gas can ,and released out the vent 

on the muffler ,take it off the saw ,bend the tabs for the screen and remove ,take a dremill to the exhaust hole and open up to 14-15mm in size ,round is a good shape ,there is a baffle inside,cut the front wall of it out ,mine's totally removed but not required ,put the screen back in and reinstall the screen ,if your saw shop can get you a dual port cover add that ,it helps some ,may have to ask for a 066 or 064 cover ,may not be in computer for 660 ,i think watsnr ,weedeaterman.com has them also ,i got a 460 one from him


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tank vent, all mine do that.



Thats what I was wondering...sounded like a pop off vent on gas tank! Thanks Mike!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey Mike! You get yer servicing all buttoned up? Hey hows yer 660 on gas? Am I in the ball park with my giess on a 9 hr falling day equals 3 gallons of gas?? That's just me guessing though.



got the cutter n skidder home, get the loader tomorrow. that sounds a little much but like Rob said it should get better as the rings seat. don't baby her, run it like normal. mine is in tn. i'll let ya know what I think when it gets back.


----------



## JakeG

Clint I've mostly been looking at smaller equipment and trying to gauge if there's a market for a small operation. If I jump in, I'd be using a 75hp JD 310C or renting equipment for several months. It would be slow even if I swapped out the backhoe for a winch set up... Next would be to find a trustworthy self loader, Jeff (JollyLogger/Furniture Maker) might know one..?

Bottom line is there's a lot to learn and the guy I'm working with has nothin to teach. I can't set up shop overnight cause again, there's a lot to learn. I think most of you would advise me to either run or speak with an independent forester/the local mills to see if there's a market for a small operation, Correct? If not, talk to me!

As a side note... I noticed in a few other threads, several of you stated you were happier with a small outfit. Whether the was just you or you and another person. That's what I'm interested in.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> 100 degrees i bet fuel was expanding ,must have built up pressure like in a gas can ,and released out the vent
> 
> on the muffler ,take it off the saw ,bend the tabs for the screen and remove ,take a dremill to the exhaust hole and open up to 14-15mm in size ,round is a good shape ,there is a baffle inside,cut the front wall of it out ,mine's totally removed but not required ,put the screen back in and reinstall the screen ,if your saw shop can get you a dual port cover add that ,it helps some ,may have to ask for a 066 or 064 cover ,may not be in computer for 660 ,i think watsnr ,weedeaterman.com has them also ,i got a 460 one from him



Thanks Brian! I will get on that 2moro maybe.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry Brian I didn't mean to walk on ya. can't see ya.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Clint I've mostly been looking at smaller equipment and trying to gauge if there's a market for a small operation. If I jump in, I'd be using a 75hp JD 310C or renting equipment for several months. It would be slow even if I swapped out the backhoe for a winch set up... Next would be to find a trustworthy self loader, Jeff (JollyLogger/Furniture Maker) might know one..?
> 
> Bottom line is there's a lot to learn and the guy I'm working with has nothin to teach. I can't set up shop overnight cause again, there's a lot to learn. I think most of you would advise me to either run or speak with an independent forester/the local mills to see if there's a market for a small operation, Correct? If not, talk to me!
> 
> As a side note... I noticed in a few other threads, several of you stated you were happier with a small outfit. Whether the was just you or you and another person. That's what I'm interested in.



Jake, I am untrusting of independent forresters and mill procurement. talk to your county forrester. you may need liscence. ifn you gonna do this, def. start out slow and keep over head low. if you can get timber bought and out, you can sell it.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Man you Men are quiet... how was you fellas day? Rob, you put in a good one?
> 
> Jake, hows yer logging job goin'...you figure out if yer boss is a tweaker er not? LOL!



no


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Clint I've mostly been looking at smaller equipment and trying to gauge if there's a market for a small operation. If I jump in, I'd be using a 75hp JD 310C or renting equipment for several months. It would be slow even if I swapped out the backhoe for a winch set up... Next would be to find a trustworthy self loader, Jeff (JollyLogger/Furniture Maker) might know one..?
> 
> Bottom line is there's a lot to learn and the guy I'm working with has nothin to teach. I can't set up shop overnight cause again, there's a lot to learn. I think most of you would advise me to either run or speak with an independent forester/the local mills to see if there's a market for a small operation, Correct? If not, talk to me!
> 
> As a side note... I noticed in a few other threads, several of you stated you were happier with a small outfit. Whether the was just you or you and another person. That's what I'm interested in.



Well, I personally have gone as small an operation as humanly possible. My main background has been ERC, cedar is mostly handle able so you can go super small and make some damn good coinage...I thought I was really moving up in the World when I got a Belgian horse to do my skidding.

As far a cutting oak and pine, then you obviously have to have bigger equipment...skidder, knuckleboom, and a log truck. If you could get a log truck with a knuckleboom then you'd be set up with one less rig. 

I don't have much advice for ya other than this... (1) Do a good reputable job and you will stay in timber. (2) Large equipment takes large tracts of timber to pay the bills...yer equipment HAS to stay cutting and hauling to pay the bills.


----------



## bustedup

Business = numbers game ......


Logging takes years to learn ifn ya ever fully learn ......I'm not being negative lol.......


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> no



Well now... do ya care to elaborate on that?? LOL! (NO) :rolleyes2:

I heard on the radio that new housing is on the rise...hows your area?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Well now... do ya care to elaborate on that?? LOL! (NO) :rolleyes2:
> 
> I heard on the radio that new housing is on the rise...hows your area?



Crap


----------



## bustedup

Economic figures are getting better but imo we no where near outta the woods yet.........I read somewhere that your Fed is gonna stop the quantative easing ........so watch out for the back lash .......we had it here and it not nice trust me


----------



## treeslayer2003

hows busted today?


----------



## twochains

Anybody know what the big push is for SYP and Loblolly? Market is WIDE open right now, I was guessing due to the housing market coming back a little.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Thanks Brian! I will get on that 2moro maybe.



when my 660 was stock jug ,when i did dual port and opened the muffler ,i was able to turn the screw with limiter not removed all the way rich and mine ran just fine like that ,you will have to make a few test cuts ,i don't like to run lean enough i don't get smoke when rev it up ,pull your plug make sure brown still after adjust the carb,longer bars take more fuel than shorter bars when tuning


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Economic figures are getting better but imo we no where near outta the woods yet.........I read somewhere that your Fed is gonna stop the quantative easing ........so watch out for the back lash .......we had it here and it not nice trust me



Dammit Vern, there ya go using big words I don't know! LOL! I can't figure out for World what quantative easing pertains to. :cool2:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hows busted today?



Sore and can't settle .....but alive I guess lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Dammit Vern, there ya go using big words I don't know! LOL! I can't figure out for World what quantative easing pertains to. :cool2:



pumping cash into the economy bro..............downside it gotta be paid back


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Anybody know what the big push is for SYP and Loblolly? Market is WIDE open right now, I was guessing due to the housing market coming back a little.



It can dry up juss as quick lol..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Anybody know what the big push is for SYP and Loblolly? Market is WIDE open right now, I was guessing due to the housing market coming back a little.



syp? it wet over much of the pine belt. I figure they want to stock up if they can for winter.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> It can dry up juss as quick lol..........



yes it can. and ya right on the economy. all this talk is false hope imo, we need real industry to boost the economy, not empty talk and false numbers.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Jon we all uses wedges bro all I was meaning was that it looked very suss that after black smithing it went sideways ......just my opinion that he coulda have blown out the hinge/holding wood



Oh I think you're exactly right. He prolly messed up the face, got his backcut started, saw he was ####ed, and tried to save himself with wedges. I am _very_experienced with that situation. I was joking about the wedges. Amateurs like me love saying "I'd throw in a wedge or 2", makes us think we sound knowledgable.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> when my 660 was stock jug ,when i did dual port and opened the muffler ,i was able to turn the screw with limiter not removed all the way rich and mine ran just fine like that ,you will have to make a few test cuts ,i don't like to run lean enough i don't get smoke when rev it up ,pull your plug make sure brown still after adjust the carb,longer bars take more fuel than shorter bars when tuning



I don't know if I can tune a 660 by ear...haven't been around enough of them. So the muffler mod leaned your saw out pretty bad? I'm in the 3,000 ft to sea level bracket, generally when we change exhaust on our race bikes we keep nearly stock jeting...wonder if this applies to chainsaws?


----------



## bustedup

Jake is there no where ya can catch on with to may be fall for or run a machine juss to give ya juss a bit more time under ya belt ???


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Well now... do ya care to elaborate on that?? LOL! (NO) :rolleyes2:
> 
> I heard on the radio that new housing is on the rise...hows your area?



it all depends on what job(s) are out there, for the job I do, you have to go thru HR and that's not an easy process, if you breath wrong DQ:bang:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> *Business = numbers game *......
> 
> 
> Logging takes years to learn ifn ya ever fully learn ......I'm not being negative lol.......



that's the hard part


grabbing a handful of chokers or pulling the rope on a saw or banging a handful of nails, easy part


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes it can. and ya right on the economy. all this talk is false hope imo, we need real industry to boost the economy, not empty talk and false numbers.



It easy to keep jugglin figures around but sooner or later ya gotta pay it back .......that when the crap hits the fan 


Your right Mike Industry, Manufacturing and Construction needs to be on the up before things really look up........then hope no numpty goes starting a bun fight somewhere as then everything gets dropped to go see to that lol


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Hey Mike! You get yer servicing all buttoned up? Hey hows yer 660 on gas? Am I in the ball park with my giess on a 9 hr falling day equals 3 gallons of gas?? That's just me guessing though.



The 394 holds just about a quart of mix. Prolly worse with the porting, but lets just say I would have to get a second mortgage to run trufuel in it for more than a few hours. Were you running the 30?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> It easy to keep jugglin figures around but sooner or later ya gotta pay it back .......that when the crap hits the fan
> 
> 
> Your right Mike Industry, Manufacturing and Construction needs to be on the up before things really look up........then hope no numpty goes starting a bun fight somewhere as then everything gets dropped to go see to that lol



there is just no way we can be a whole country of managers, what is to be managed without the industry. some thing has been lost here. people can't think no more.


----------



## bustedup

Clint has really made a valid point ............bigger saws use more gas etc .....chains cost more etc etc............juss a wee point to add to the list of folks entering this biz lol................


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> it all depends on what job(s) are out there, for the job I do, you have to go thru HR and that's not an easy process, if you breath wrong DQ:bang:



That sucks! Keep yer head up, something will come around I'm sure! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> there is just no way we can be a whole country of managers, what is to be managed without the industry. some thing has been lost here. people can't think no more.



Excellent post bro...............to many kids now think they should start at the top not the bottom and so many get allusions of grandeur as to what they can actually do. Guess maybe schools are to blame as qualifications seem to get handed out like candy these days lol


----------



## bustedup

Rob ifn nothing turns up...........plane ticket and I'll fall with ya bro .......


----------



## bustedup

Oh and I am the HR dept for me lol so no stress there


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Clint has really made a valid point ............bigger saws use more gas etc .....chains cost more etc etc............juss a wee point to add to the list of folks entering this biz lol................



you should try running a tree cutter lol. payments, fuel, hydro lines, fluid, bars n chains. I make more hand falling lol.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> The 394 holds just about a quart of mix. Prolly worse with the porting, but lets just say I would have to get a second mortgage to run trufuel in it for more than a few hours. Were you running the 30?



No, a 20". What is Trufuel? Your not buying that VP premixed gas are you?? Dude, that stuff is a rip off! I buy VP 110 for $45 a 5 gallon jug, I use Maxima FS High Rev oil at $10 bucks. ...obviously I just run pump gas NE 93 in my saws and Stihl oil...the VP is for the kiddo's quad.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Excellent post bro...............to many kids now think they should start at the top not the bottom and so many get allusions of grandeur as to what they can actually do. Guess maybe schools are to blame as qualifications seem to get handed out like candy these days lol



really starting to think school is the problem. kids get out dumber than they go in.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you should try running a tree cutter lol. payments, fuel, hydro lines, fluid, bars n chains. I make more hand falling lol.



More info to add to the biz mix lol......and all 1000000000% valid


----------



## Hedgerow

bustedup said:


> Excellent post bro...............to many kids now think they should start at the top not the bottom and so many get allusions of grandeur as to what they can actually do. Guess maybe schools are to blame as qualifications seem to get handed out like candy these days lol



Agreed... They lower the bar every year...


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you should try running a tree cutter lol. payments, fuel, hydro lines, fluid, bars n chains. I make more hand falling lol.



I hear ya there Mike! See Jake, you get a tree cutter...you better be in larger tracts of timber and keep it moving.


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> Agreed... They lower the bar every year...



All to do with not making schools look bad lol..........they gotta give em something lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I hear ya there Mike! See Jake, you get a tree cutter...you better be in larger tracts of timber and keep it moving.



spot on Clint


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I don't know if I can tune a 660 by ear...haven't been around enough of them. So the muffler mod leaned your saw out pretty bad? I'm in the 3,000 ft to sea level bracket, generally when we change exhaust on our race bikes we keep nearly stock jeting...wonder if this applies to chainsaws?



if you have a log at home ,after you mod the muffler adjust the lo speed screw till get a nice idle ,(with limiter cap removed should be about 1 full turn) ,but not too high where chain spinning on bar ,that's getting lean if chains spinning,put the bar you are cutting with on the 30 or 32 ,do a noodle cut ,bury the whole bar in a cut ,turn the hi screw when in the cut under load till has the most power loaded ,we call that the long bar tune around here ,works pretty good ,the saw should smoke some when rev up under no load this way ,that's ok ,i would also mix your fuel 32:1 , 4 oz oil to 1 gal gas 20 oz to 5 gal ,your piston and main bearings will like the extra oil


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Excellent post bro...............to many kids now think they should start at the top not the bottom and so many get allusions of grandeur as to what they can actually do. Guess maybe schools are to blame as qualifications seem to get handed out like candy these days lol



cant be all managers, and you cant have all inexperienced managers and labor force.

I may end up in bandcamp for the rest of my take


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Rob ifn nothing turns up...........plane ticket and I'll fall with ya bro .......





bustedup said:


> Oh and I am the HR dept for me lol so no stress there




ok. im down

thanks


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> ok. im down
> 
> thanks



your more than welcome


----------



## HuskStihl

This is for Jeff, but any of y'all feel free to help me out as well. Struggling Pin Oak. Never been great. My wife planted jasmine around it as ground cover. I water and fertilize. Is the jasmine hurting the tree?

View attachment 312214


Thanks and sorry for hijacking. As you were:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> This is for Jeff, but any of y'all feel free to help me out as well. Struggling Pin Oak. Never been great. My wife planted jasmine around it as ground cover. I water and fertilize. Is the jasmine hurting the tree?
> 
> View attachment 312214
> 
> 
> Thanks and sorry for hijacking. As you were:msp_biggrin:



sorry Jon can't help ya there...............me being a tree killer lol


----------



## mdavlee

I have had 2 ported 66s and one stocker. The ported ones used about 20% more fuel but cut a good bit faster so I would say there was more wood cut per gallon with modded ones. I did make a cut with a 42" bar and it used about 2/3 of a tank on the one cut. The tree was about 64" across the stump. A ported 395 will use just as much fuel as a ported 660.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> No, a 20". What is Trufuel? Your not buying that VP premixed gas are you?? Dude, that stuff is a rip off! I buy VP 110 for $45 a 5 gallon jug, I use Maxima FS High Rev oil at $10 bucks. ...obviously I just run pump gas NE 93 in my saws and Stihl oil...the VP is for the kiddo's quad.



Thats why it felt light:msp_biggrin: The big saws eat 32:1 so no premix for me. Used to use it for storage. Worked pretty good. I never had any doubt before, but you are definitely stronger than me. There is no way I could lug a 90cc saw all day without serious fatigue.

There are many problems with the country, however there is no place I'd rather live (sorry busted). Trend started in the 80's with the whole "work smart not hard" stuff from the guidance counsellors. Everybody had to get a degree, everybody had to work with their brain not with their hands. Mike hit the nail on the head, somebody has to be fixing the diesels. Not everybody gets to design them. I realize how I sound saying stuff like this, but if kids had the idea that working hard and getting dirty was not to be avoided, but a source of pride and honor, things would definitely be different


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Thats why it felt light:msp_biggrin: The big saws eat 32:1 so no premix for me. Used to use it for storage. Worked pretty good. I never had any doubt before, but you are definitely stronger than me. There is no way I could lug a 90cc saw all day without serious fatigue.
> 
> There are many problems with the country, however there is no place I'd rather live (sorry busted). Trend started in the 80's with the whole "work smart not hard" stuff from the guidance counsellors. Everybody had to get a degree, everybody had to work with their brain not with their hands. Mike hit the nail on the head, somebody has to be fixing the diesels. Not everybody gets to design them. I realize how I sound saying stuff like this, but if kids had the idea that working hard and getting dirty was not to be avoided, but a source of pride and honor, things would definitely be different



pride and honor...yea, that whats missing. what happened to that?


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> pride and honor...yea, that whats missing. what happened to that?



Alive and well in my 2 homeschooled children...


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! 

KYLogger, Did ya get yer boots? Ya like 'em?


----------



## KYLogger

Heck I went to college (for a while:msp_biggrin and now I murder trees and work on brokedown equipment! Rich? NO.......proud HECK YEAH! I am shocked by the amount of people who can't even check their tire pressure, or oil for that matter. The thought of these people actually being mainstream is abhorrent to me. Whatever happened to self reliance, pride in a job well done, dedication and heart. Let them have their office jobs, and degrees. Hey, somebody's got to cut down the tree that built that building, or made the cupboards, or the tp.......shall I continue or am I preachin' to the choir?

Getting off my soapbox now,

Tom


----------



## twochains

No, continue on...you're doing great! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

Well, I didn't mean to run him off! LOL!

You fellas have a big day planned for 2moro?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> Alive and well in my 2 homeschooled children...



I really considered that on this last boy, just couldn't get the ol lady on board with that idea. used to think it was a bad idea, now I think its great.


----------



## HuskStihl

KYLogger said:


> now I murder trees and work on brokedown equipment!



Now I finally get your username! I thought it meant something completely different:jester:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Now I finally get your username! I thought it meant something completely different:jester:



get ya mind outta the gutter lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Well, I didn't mean to run him off! LOL!
> 
> You fellas have a big day planned for 2moro?



get loader n pressure wash. lookin at 60 acre sat. hope fully it a dry site. yup, he's ok. hedgerow is to, I talked to him before elsewhere.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Well, I didn't mean to run him off! LOL!
> 
> You fellas have a big day planned for 2moro?



Dunno depends if the hands are working or not


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> get ya mind outta the gutter lol



??? I was thinking of "Kraft Yellow Logger" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Husk..you are absolutely certifiable! 100% NUTZ! :msp_w00t: carry on....

You fellas have a good evening. Be safe out there 2moro! Later


----------



## KYLogger

Well you see, it makes awful dandy bar oil


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Jake is there no where ya can catch on with to may be fall for or run a machine juss to give ya juss a bit more time under ya belt ???



I really could use the experience runnin under someone else.. I'd have to find a part timer like myself. I have 154 days off each year and get off work at 3pm.

The challenge lies in finding someone to work for. I haven't been in the business so I don't have the contacts you all do. I imagine the demand for an evening and weekend faller/equipment operator is relatively low


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Husk..you are absolutely certifiable! 100% NUTZ! :msp_w00t: carry on....
> 
> You fellas have a good evening. Be safe out there 2moro! Later



stay safe Clint


----------



## treeslayer2003

KYLogger said:


> Well you see, it makes awful dandy bar oil



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

KYLogger said:


> Well you see, it makes awful dandy bar oil



don't encourage him ......he do juss fine on his own lol


----------



## KYLogger

Got the boots, not a fan of black but for that price what the hey? I look like I should be goose stepping through the woods! Gonna try 'em bright and early in the AM.


----------



## northmanlogging

KYLogger said:


> Well you see, it makes awful dandy bar oil



You mean that mustard makes good bar oil? Or the other stuff? cause the other stuff would work rather well... it is kinda spendy...:msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> get loader n pressure wash. lookin at 60 acre sat. hope fully it a dry site. yup, he's ok. hedgerow is to, I talked to him before elsewhere.



Hope the timber is as good as yer last tract! We need some more pics of that good timber ya cut! Yeh, both are good dudes! Hedgerow has a big damn GTG every year! He is pretty close to me...I think like 3 1/2 hours...I couldn't make it, can't remember why...work probably!


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> I really could use the experience runnin under someone else.. I'd have to find a part timer like myself. I have 154 days off each year and get off work at 3pm.
> 
> The challenge lies in finding someone to work for. I haven't been in the business so I don't have the contacts you all do. I imagine the demand for an evening and weekend faller/equipment operator is relatively low



you'd be surprised. big tree fallers in high demand, not many can do it now days. of course ya need a little more saw time first.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I really could use the experience runnin under someone else.. I'd have to find a part timer like myself. I have 154 days off each year and get off work at 3pm.
> 
> The challenge lies in finding someone to work for. I haven't been in the business so I don't have the contacts you all do. I imagine the demand for an evening and weekend faller/equipment operator is relatively low



Juss make some calls find out the loggers in your area and call em and ask they can only say no.........watch out with falling tho if ya solo ya don't get into things that ya can't handle so to speak


----------



## KYLogger

Have you ever tried to spread mustard on a sandwich with a powersaw?? It ain't pretty.......

Self warming bar oil...hmmmm.......we might be onto something there


----------



## twochains

KYLogger said:


> Got the boots, not a fan of black but for that price what the hey? I look like I should be goose stepping through the woods! Gonna try 'em bright and early in the AM.



LOL! Ya should have seen me in and right out of High School...German tanker boots for years.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hope the timber is as good as yer last tract! We need some more pics of that good timber ya cut! Yeh, both are good dudes! Hedgerow has a big damn GTG every year! He is pretty close to me...I think like 3 1/2 hours...I couldn't make it, can't remember why...work probably!



me to for sure! I don't want to get my hopes up, bad luck. you have a good day bud.


----------



## northmanlogging

KYLogger said:


> Have you ever tried to spread mustard on a sandwich with a powersaw?? It ain't pretty.......
> 
> Self warming bar oil...hmmmm.......we might be onto something there



If'n you could get it to toast the bread while cutting it and spreading mustard... then you might be on to something. The exhaust isn't big enough on a 461 to effectively roast a weenie... but the skidder has a nice spot on top of the head where you can hide a can or two of chili


----------



## HuskStihl

KYLogger said:


> Well you see, it makes awful dandy bar oil



Thanks for being a good sport. We talk a lot of trash here, no insult intended


----------



## KYLogger

This is only the beginning :msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

KYLogger said:


> This is only the beginning :msp_biggrin:



This reinforces my belief that anyone posting here is game for b/s'n 

Speakin' of  Time for a brew before this game is over


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> This reinforces my belief that anyone posting here is game for b/s'n
> 
> Speakin' of  Time for a brew before this game is over



We do get serious at times to tho and try to give best advice we can if we can lol


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> get loader n pressure wash. lookin at 60 acre sat. hope fully it a dry site. yup, he's ok. hedgerow is to, I talked to him before elsewhere.



Dayum!!! This thread moves fast!!!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> This is for Jeff, but any of y'all feel free to help me out as well. Struggling Pin Oak. Never been great. My wife planted jasmine around it as ground cover. I water and fertilize. Is the jasmine hurting the tree?
> 
> View attachment 312214
> 
> 
> Thanks and sorry for hijacking. As you were:msp_biggrin:



Ok, my first levels of concern are the grayish patches on the right side of the trunk about 6-8" above the root flare, on the first branch to the right about 2-3" out from the trunk, and up on the right codominant leader. From the pic it looks like possible hypoxylon canker. If that is the case, you'll know in a week. No known preventative, treatment or cure. Check those spots, feel for a powdery residue, and close up pics of those spots would help. If that isn't the case, overall the tree is a bit stunted, and the overall growth pattern suggests a 20-25 year old pin oak, surrounded by concrete and competing perrenials, who has suffered from heat and dehydration from the observed environmental conditions the patient was known to have experienced the last 2-3 years. One other area of concern is the predominant area of epicormic growth established on the first limb growing to the left (water sprouts ). I'm not sure if that is related to the overall malaise of the tree, or just the result of an improperly made limb amputation ( pruning cut ). Without more,detailed pics of the aforementioed areas, a final diagnosis would be imprudent at his time.


Translation: It might have hypoxylon, although I didn't realize it had gotten that far east. It's definitely stressed, but I'd have to see more pics and know a little more about the tree to diagnose from a pic. Jeff


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> Dayum!!! This thread moves fast!!!



oh yea, it does. I think ol Tramp bushler gave up trying to keep up. ifn ya miss a nite ya screwed lol. jus jump in where ever man.


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh yea, it does. I think ol Tramp bushler gave up trying to keep up. ifn ya miss a nite ya screwed lol. jus jump in where ever man.



Jolly logger sounds like a botanist...
Now I know who to ask sick tree questions!!!


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> Dayum!!! This thread moves fast!!!



Multi tasking is required lol


----------



## 1270d

treeslayer2003 said:


> you'd be surprised. big tree fallers in high demand, not many can do it now days. of course ya need a little more saw time first.



Hardly any fallers available around my area. Finally found a part timer 95 miles away. No younger guys getting into the industry either. At leat no ambitious ones. All two of the good fallers are being taken care of very well by current bosses and can't be hired. 

There are some tweakers available but I'm not interested in that bs.


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> Jolly logger sounds like a botanist...
> Now I know who to ask sick tree questions!!!



and he make dam fine furniture too


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> Hardly any fallers available around my area. Finally found a part timer 95 miles away. No younger guys getting into the industry either. At leat no ambitious ones. All two of the good fallers are being taken care of very well by current bosses and can't be hired.
> 
> There are some tweakers available but I'm not interested in that bs.



Hey buy Rob and I plane tickets we'll fall for ya


----------



## mdavlee

You fellas have fun. I'm out for the night


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jack of all tree trades, master of none...


----------



## 1270d

They'd be one ways. One good reliable long term dedicated loyal guy. That's all I need. Lol hoping to find one in the next five years.


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Hardly any fallers available around my area. Finally found a part timer 95 miles away. No younger guys getting into the industry either. At leat no ambitious ones. All two of the good fallers are being taken care of very well by current bosses and can't be hired.
> 
> There are some tweakers available but I'm not interested in that bs.



same way here. the older guys have about all quit. I could prolly make more profit jus falling for others, but that not my game, I only do it as a favor. more happy on my own show.


----------



## 1270d

Besides. Tickets to cross the pond ain't cheap I would imagine.


----------



## 1270d

treeslayer2003 said:


> same way here. the older guys have about all quit. I could prolly make more profit jus falling for others, but that not my game, I only do it as a favor. more happy on my own show.



Exactly


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> They'd be one ways. One good reliable long term dedicated loyal guy. That's all I need. Lol hoping to find one in the next five years.



One way cool .........


----------



## JakeG

1270d said:


> Hardly any fallers available around my area. Finally found a part timer 95 miles away. No younger guys getting into the industry either. At leat no ambitious ones. All two of the good fallers are being taken care of very well by current bosses and can't be hired.
> 
> There are some tweakers available but I'm not interested in that bs.



Good to know. Also, seems to be plenty of tweakers in the area here. I have YET to see a good stump unless it came from me.



bustedup said:


> and he make dam fine furniture too



You're tellin' me.. I was gonna show my wife his work but for the sake of my wallet, decided against it!


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> Besides. Tickets to cross the pond ain't cheap I would imagine.



I gotta come back at some point anyhow ......they not that bad really ifnya know the route to fly


----------



## bustedup

Jeff my friend looking at your furniture I'd say ya got that down pretty good


----------



## 1270d

bustedup said:


> I gotta come back at some point anyhow ......they not that bad really ifnya know the route to fly



2000 bones. I just looked it up


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> 2000 bones. I just looked it up



What flights you looking at lol......we fly for way less than that


----------



## 1270d

Inverness to Marquette Michigan. KLM I believe it was


----------



## bustedup

Jake when we do pop back over get ya rear up to us and I'll teach ya to fall lol


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> Inverness to Marquette Michigan. KLM I believe it was



Lol I wouldn't fly from there lol it a wee airport there are better routes than that way lol trust me in that


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ok, my first levels of concern are the grayish patches on the right side of the trunk about 6-8" above the root flare, on the first branch to the right about 2-3" out from the trunk, and up on the right codominant leader. From the pic it looks like possible hypoxylon canker. If that is the case, you'll know in a week. No known preventative, treatment or cure. Check those spots, feel for a powdery residue, and close up pics of those spots would help. If that isn't the case, overall the tree is a bit stunted, and the overall growth pattern suggests a 20-25 year old pin oak, surrounded by concrete and competing perrenials, who has suffered from heat and dehydration from the observed environmental conditions the patient was known to have experienced the last 2-3 years. One other area of concern is the predominant area of epicormic growth established on the first limb growing to the left (water sprouts ). I'm not sure if that is related to the overall malaise of the tree, or just the result of an improperly made limb amputation ( pruning cut ). Without more,detailed pics of the aforementioed areas, a final diagnosis would be imprudent at his time.
> 
> 
> Translation: It might have hypoxylon, although I didn't realize it had gotten that far east. It's definitely stressed, but I'd have to see more pics and know a little more about the tree to diagnose from a pic. Jeff



I am just thrilled i got the tree right! Thanks Jeff, I'll post more pictures. The water oak in front has been suckering the trunk since before we built. This area had been farm/woods, and had never been built on before. It used to have several "sap leaking holes" but those quit a few years ago. All the other pin, water, red and live oaks look fine. Many of the main limbs don't have "natural branching" (not an arborist at all), but just a variety of suckers. My diagnosis, chronically dying tree. I'm hoping I'm wrong. Thanks again


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> Inverness to Marquette Michigan. KLM I believe it was



KLM and Delta the same airline ........last time I flew I did fly KLM to Detroit then on to the south


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Jake when we do pop back over get ya rear up to us and I'll teach ya to fall lol



Lol, that'll work. When yall set the date I'll see what the calendar looks like


----------



## Hedgerow

1270d said:


> Besides. Tickets to cross the pond ain't cheap I would imagine.



What are you guys cutting up there??


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Lol, that'll work. When yall set the date I'll see what the calendar looks like



I'll let ya know bro


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> I am just thrilled i got the tree right! Thanks Jeff, I'll post more pictures. The water oak in front has been suckering the trunk since before we built. This area had been farm/woods, and had never been built on before. It used to have several "sap leaking holes" but those quit a few years ago. All the other pin, water, red and live oaks look fine. Many of the main limbs don't have "natural branching" (not an arborist at all), but just a variety of suckers. My diagnosis, chronically dying tree. I'm hoping I'm wrong. Thanks again



Pretty good doctor speak though, right?


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Jake when we do pop back over get ya rear up to us and I'll teach ya to fall lol



Whoa, whoa whoa...I thought _I_was going to be your youthful ward. What's up with this JakeG bull####! Kenny-G more like it.....:hmm3grin2orange:



BTW, I should quit. I have spent the entire day, on and off AS, thinking I was funnier than I am, then having to apologize for it later:msp_confused:


----------



## 1270d

Hedgerow said:


> What are you guys cutting up there??



Maple mostly. Hard maple black cherry and yellow birch saw logs are where the most money s at. Lots a pulp. The block I'm working on now cruised at 280 MbfT and 2000 cords pulp. We ll see what the final scale is though. In the winter its spruce bogs or muddy ground that we can freeze.


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> Maple mostly. Hard maple black cherry and yellow birch saw logs are where the most money s at. Lots a pulp. The block I'm working on now cruised at 280 MbfT and 2000 cords pulp. We ll see what the final scale is though. In the winter its spruce bogs or muddy ground that we can freeze.



I'd be at home there lol got webbed feet me lol ......


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Pretty good doctor speak though, right?



The only words I understood were "gray", "dusty", and "concrete."
That sounds like doctor speak to me.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa...I thought _I_was going to be your youthful ward. What's up with this JakeG bull####! Kenny-G more like it.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I should quit. I have spent the entire day, on and off AS, thinking I was funnier than I am, then having to apologize for it later:msp_confused:



you been on the other forum again. some a them guys is funny.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa...I thought _I_was going to be your youthful ward. What's up with this JakeG bull####! Kenny-G more like it.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I should quit. I have spent the entire day, on and off AS, thinking I was funnier than I am, then having to apologize for it later:msp_confused:



Chill Husk you can come long with Jake lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> The only words I understood were "gray", "dusty", and "concrete."
> That sounds like doctor speak to me.:msp_thumbup:



Oh Jon juss go fall it lol.........then replant something else lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> you been on the other forum again. some a them guys is funny.



depends which forum lol.....................


----------



## Hedgerow

1270d said:


> Maple mostly. Hard maple black cherry and yellow birch saw logs are where the most money s at. Lots a pulp. The block I'm working on now cruised at 280 MbfT and 2000 cords pulp. We ll see what the final scale is though. In the winter its spruce bogs or muddy ground that we can freeze.



It's nice up there.. I'd think the snow would hamper the efforts in the winter...
But no bugs at least..!!


----------



## bustedup

1270d said:


> Maple mostly. Hard maple black cherry and yellow birch saw logs are where the most money s at. Lots a pulp. The block I'm working on now cruised at 280 MbfT and 2000 cords pulp. We ll see what the final scale is though. In the winter its spruce bogs or muddy ground that we can freeze.



You hauling to local mills or over the border???


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> It's nice up there.. I'd think the snow would hamper the efforts in the winter...
> But no bugs at least..!!



man, we got skeeters big as quarters this year. I be glad to see frost.


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> It's nice up there.. I'd think the snow would hamper the efforts in the winter...
> But no bugs at least..!!



we got snow here up on the high ground lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> man, we got skeeters big as quarters this year. I be glad to see frost.



the midges been hell here this year too lol


----------



## Hedgerow

All we got is ticks and chiggers...


----------



## HuskStihl

I had my first real run in with a mod (who was totally cool about the whole thing) over one of my "look at how funny I am" attention whore posts. Got one of the few guy's on this site who consistently annoys me (tho he is actually always right) panties in a bunch. I also had to lose my cool new user title. 150 credits down the drain.
I probably should have figured "####### moderator" was not going to fly, and all of this stone cold sober, in between fairly complex surgeries. I figured I'd just finish the day out poorly behaved.

Oh, and I was asked to no longer refer to short OR nurses as "midgets." I'll prolly have to go to vertical sensitivity training.
Oh well, better tomorrow


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> All we got is ticks and chiggers...



ticks are nasty sods


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I had my first real run in with a mod (who was totally cool about the whole thing) over one of my "look at how funny I am" attention whore posts. Got one of the few guy's on this site who consistently annoys me (tho he is actually always right) panties in a bunch. I also had to lose my cool new user title. 150 credits down the drain.
> I probably should have figured "####### moderator" was not going to fly, and all of this stone cold sober, in between fairly complex surgeries. I figured I'd just finish the day out poorly behaved.
> 
> Oh, and I was asked to no longer refer to short OR nurses as "midgets." I'll prolly have to go to vertical sensitivity training.
> Oh well, better tomorrow



call the wee nurses PORGs.............Persons of restricted growth lol


----------



## JakeG

Jon ur crackin me up buddy! Not a good time cause the warden and the boys are sleepin!


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> All we got is ticks and chiggers...



got plenty of them too.


----------



## JakeG

Why not call em little people in Gaelic? Tell em it translates to competent medical personnel


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I had my first real run in with a mod (who was totally cool about the whole thing) over one of my "look at how funny I am" attention whore posts. Got one of the few guy's on this site who consistently annoys me (tho he is actually always right) panties in a bunch. I also had to lose my cool new user title. 150 credits down the drain.
> I probably should have figured "####### moderator" was not going to fly, and all of this stone cold sober, in between fairly complex surgeries. I figured I'd just finish the day out poorly behaved.
> 
> Oh, and I was asked to no longer refer to short OR nurses as "midgets." I'll prolly have to go to vertical sensitivity training.
> Oh well, better tomorrow



dam, Jon I didn't know ya was a bad boy.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Why not call em little people in Gaelic? Tell em it translates to competent medical personnel



pronunciation may prove a problem there lol.............how it spelt not how it pronounced lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> dam, Jon I didn't know ya was a bad boy.



I bet he only bad on here lol...........bet he really under petticoat govt lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I bet he only bad on here lol...........bet he really under petticoat govt lol



TruDat, TruDat


Night boys


----------



## TheJollyLogger

So just borrow from The Princess Bride... P.O.U.S., People Of Unusual Size....


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> TruDat, TruDat
> 
> 
> Night boys



you take care Jon


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> So just borrow from The Princess Bride... P.O.U.S., People Of Unusual Size....



that word in Afrikaans means something different lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm off to, y'all take care.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm off to, y'all take care.



stay safe my friend ...........I'm out too and the rest of y'all be safe


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> that word in Afrikaans means something different lol



Ja, en dit maak dit net meer snaaks


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ja, en dit maak dit net meer snaaks



I only know that one word and that cause I ran across a couple of there para brats in a previous life lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Had a translator with benefits a few years back...


----------



## 1270d

bustedup said:


> You hauling to local mills or over the border???



All local. Unless by over the border you mean into Wisconsin. Occasional load of bolts into northern WISC.


----------



## HuskStihl

Handsome Mike, please delete some of jrcats PM's so more important people can message you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

1270d said:


> 2000 bones. I just looked it up





bustedup said:


> What flights you looking at lol......we fly for way less than that



gotta remember, im already here, just west coast:help:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Kinda had me interested til ya got to frozen bogs in winter.


----------



## Hedgerow

TheJollyLogger said:


> Kinda had me interested til ya got to frozen bogs in winter.



I love the UP... 

Most of the year anyway...
I'm trying to picture the frozen bog too... Sounds sporty...

And cold...


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> I love the UP...
> 
> Most of the year anyway...
> I'm trying to picture the frozen bog too... Sounds sporty...
> 
> And cold...



its the only way you can stand on that crap, freeze it up


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> I love the UP...
> 
> Most of the year anyway...
> I'm trying to picture the frozen bog too... Sounds sporty...
> 
> And cold...



LOL cold just means work harder lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> its the only way you can stand on that crap, freeze it up



Yup or ya not standing on it .......but in it lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL cold just means work harder lol



cold just means, I can drink my JW coffee faster


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Yup or ya not standing on it .......but in it lol



like getting "bogged" down :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> like getting "bogged" down :hmm3grin2orange:



lol prob more like bogged up ..........when it gets to ya knees ya got probs lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Handsome Mike, please delete some of jrcats PM's so more important people can message you:hmm3grin2orange:



You behaving today Jon boy ???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> lol prob more like bogged up ..........when it gets to ya knees ya got probs lol



found out about the bog in canadidada.




I got that sinking feeling


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> found out about the bog in canadidada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got that sinking feeling



Ok you nominated as the bog expert then lol


----------



## roberte

how are you tonight busted? 

my right hand says bzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> how are you tonight busted?
> 
> my right hand says bzzzzzzzzzz



my left is saying bzzzzzzzzzzzz...............szzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> its the only way you can stand on that crap, freeze it up



We had peet bogs up there... I wonder if that's what he was referring to? 
And yeah, they're pretty much bottomless... 
And I guess the cold is a good excuse to buy a new XPGeeeee!!!


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> We had peet bogs up there... I wonder if that's what he was referring to?
> And yeah, they're pretty much bottomless...
> And I guess the cold is a good excuse to buy a new XPGeeeee!!!



Peat bogs = good fuel lol


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> We had peet bogs up there... I wonder if that's what he was referring to?
> And yeah, they're pretty much bottomless...
> And I guess the cold is a good excuse to buy a new XPGeeeee!!!



shoot, Tuesday is good enough reason to get a new xpg :cool2:

however im going with the 461 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> shoot, Tuesday is good enough reason to get a new xpg :cool2:
> 
> however im going with the 461 :hmm3grin2orange:



still working on therapy for ya lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> still working on therapy for ya lol



and I need therapy.....:help:

i'll be happy to use that husky of yours, maybe, kidding, if its spitting chips im using it


----------



## Trx250r180

660 muffler masterminded ,don't need this big of ports on a stock saw but gives some mod ideas ,inner baffle was gutted also ,on a stock saw i just gut the front or bottom of it out ,the screen is stainless steel made from a kitchen noodle strainer ,gives a bigger stronger mesh that way ,front cover opening was also opened up some 



View attachment 312264
View attachment 312265
View attachment 312266
View attachment 312267
View attachment 312268


----------



## Hedgerow

bustedup said:


> Peat bogs = good fuel lol



We called em' peat bogs, but I'm not sure they were quite the same as what they got over in Europe...
More like a bottomless swamp of black potting soil...


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> shoot, Tuesday is good enough reason to get a new xpg :cool2:
> 
> however im going with the 461 :hmm3grin2orange:



I've run the 461 in stock and ported form... Nice saws...
Just picked up a new 562xp from Terry Landrum's shop..


Unbelievable saw... No vibes!!!
Might be a little small for what you guys are doin...
But Damn!!!


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> I've run the 461 in stock and ported form... Nice saws...
> Just picked up a new 562xp from Terry Landrum's shop..
> 
> 
> Unbelievable saw... No vibes!!!
> Might be a little small for what you guys are doin...
> But Damn!!!



i'll assume that saw is not stock


----------



## 1270d

Hedgerow said:


> We called em' peat bogs, but I'm not sure they were quite the same as what they got over in Europe...
> More like a bottomless swamp of black potting soil...



This what I'm talking about. Organic junk. We call it loon s**t. Some of it won't freeze because of the heat from decomposition. Its all mechanized work in the swamps anyhow. I work in the bigger hardwoods about half of the year. 

I sometimes poke spruce trees Down through the root mat to see how far it is to a hard pan. Deepest I've worked on top of was 34 ft.


----------



## 1270d

1270d 20 ft to hard bottom - YouTube


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> i'll assume that saw is not stock



Uh, no... But the mods are quite tame, and still around 175-180 comp... 
Cuts like a 372... But lighter... Still good fuel economy...


----------



## Hedgerow

1270d said:


> 1270d 20 ft to hard bottom - YouTube



That is just slick...


----------



## bower4311

I'm a college kid and got very luck living next to a great neighbor. He is an automotive instructor in a local school, he says he'll make sure all of our vehicles are top notch for only the cost of parts. Well he is asking my brother about chainsaws and blah blah blah. Turns out he's interested in learning to sharpen. Well being here I know a good deal about it. So we go to Lowes he gets a roller guide and I show him what to do. Being extremely mechanically inclined he had the skill but just needed to know how. I showed him how to sharpen on an 029. It was his friends saw, he told him he would figure out how to sharpen for him. He tested it out back and said it cut great. Then he told me, you know in life the ones who don't know anything about something are the first to complain about it... These guys run the saw up and down a stone wall, clean it in the dirt and then complain, the Damn thing won't run right. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> Handsome Mike, please delete some of jrcats PM's so more important people can message you:hmm3grin2orange:



Jon, you gotta quit makin me laugh at random stuff like that... Show some courtesy to the people around me for Christ's sake! 

Hedgerow... Let's see the new saw! I'm willing to bet a pine logger could make good use a modded 562, especially with a 20"er.


----------



## Hedgerow

1270d said:


> This what I'm talking about. Organic junk. We call it loon s**t. Some of it won't freeze because of the heat from decomposition. Its all mechanized work in the swamps anyhow. I work in the bigger hardwoods about half of the year.
> 
> I sometimes poke spruce trees Down through the root mat to see how far it is to a hard pan. Deepest I've worked on top of was 34 ft.



How the heck you keep from sticking the big heavy's? Those tracks keep em' up? The last time I messed in that stuff, we stuck the Hough so bad, we had to dig it out with the backhoe... And It had been dry...


----------



## 1270d

The rubber tire machines with eco tracks float pretty good, but when I'm cutting every speck of brush goes into the trail for matting. If the forwarder takes too heavy load and blows out the mat and root structure the skid road is finished. That is no place to be playing around when the watery mud is ten feet deeper than the top of my boom.


----------



## mdavlee

Rob there was an arctic 461 on craigslist out your way a few days ago. I don't know if you seen it nor not. It was brand new.


----------



## Hedgerow

JakeG said:


> Jon, you gotta quit makin me laugh at random stuff like that... Show some courtesy to the people around me for Christ's sake!
> 
> Hedgerow... Let's see the new saw! I'm willing to bet a pine logger could make good use a modded 562, especially with a 20"er.









Wanna see it run against a hot 064??
It lost... 
But not by much...:msp_thumbup:
It's just a work saw, but lively...


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Rob there was an arctic 461 on craigslist out your way a few days ago. I don't know if you seen it nor not. It was brand new.



Mike,
No I didn't see it, but I wasn't looking on CL either. Not quite ready to buy yet, but that saw will be next. thanks for looking out for me :msp_thumbup:

you doing good there bro?


----------



## mdavlee

The saw is brand new. 

Not bad. Just eat lunch at work. Getting ready to get back to it. The heat here is awful. Been 98-100 all week.


----------



## HuskStihl

Some more tree pictures for Dr. Jeff or whomever wants to chime in

View attachment 312284
View attachment 312285
View attachment 312286
View attachment 312287
View attachment 312286


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> The saw is brand new.
> 
> Not bad. Just eat lunch at work. Getting ready to get back to it. The heat here is awful. *Been 98-100 all week*.



yuck, you have high humidity too


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Some more tree pictures for Dr. Jeff or whomever wants to chime in
> 
> View attachment 312284
> View attachment 312285
> View attachment 312286
> View attachment 312287
> View attachment 312286




nice stumps


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah the heat is awful here. Much worse than it has been. It's supposed to be down to the mid 80s Sunday and the rest of next week. I hope it does that.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Yeah the heat is awful here. Much worse than it has been. It's supposed to be down to the mid 80s Sunday and the rest of next week. I hope it does that.



Nebraska has some wild temperature swings... It can get colder than crap there in the winter too...


----------



## mdavlee

I've heard.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I've heard.



I spent 3 long years in Bayard, Nebraska... "Scott's Bluff" area... 

Sand burrs....


----------



## Trx250r180

Is that tree on the ground yet ?


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> like getting "bogged" down :hmm3grin2orange:



Reported


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Reported



ok


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! ...I'm taking the weekend off, sorta. It is soooo fricken hot in the woods...97* today and I don't even know the heat index, prolly 103*.

Finished the FS job! I ended up cutting somewhere near 52 loads in less than 2 weeks...straight. I fell (5) "Jesus" trees and over 40 leaners on this job...zero chaired on me! I missed (7) swarms of yellow jackets and bald faced hornets and red wasps...seen (1) hog, several deer and ZERO snakes! 

Hey, my damn 660 decomp button is staying wet...boss asked if I been using it to start the saw and I said no. He said to try and use it some and see if it seals off. IDK...looks like there is a seal that is bad maybe. Is this part of the break in?

How was you fellas day?

Rob, you in a better mood?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! ...I'm taking the weekend off, sorta. It is soooo fricken hot in the woods...97* today and I don't even know the heat index, prolly 103*.
> 
> Finished the FS job! I ended up cutting somewhere near 52 loads in less than 2 weeks...straight. I fell (5) "Jesus" trees and over 40 leaners on this job...zero chaired on me! I missed (7) swarms of yellow jackets and bald faced hornets and red wasps...seen (1) hog, several deer and ZERO snakes!
> 
> *Hey, my damn 660 decomp button is staying wet...boss asked if I been using it to start the saw and I said no. He said to try and use it some and see if it seals off. IDK...looks like there is a seal that is bad maybe. Is this part of the break in?*
> How was you fellas day?
> 
> *Rob, you in a better mood*?



that hasn't hurt mine any.

yes


----------



## twochains

Rob, if it is weeping gas, isn't it loosing compression? None of my wore out 460's are ever wet on the decomp button.


----------



## twochains

Hey Hedgerow, isn't someone having a Fall GTG in NW Arkansas? I hate that I missed yours, I'd like to go to one sometime. Hey you heard anything out of Stumpy? Is he doing ok?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Some more tree pictures for Dr. Jeff or whomever wants to chime in
> 
> View attachment 312284
> View attachment 312285
> View attachment 312286
> View attachment 312287
> View attachment 312286



I don't think we're looking at hypoxylon, so that's good. Honestly Jon, I think it's a combination of the drought and those late frosts we had. Did it leaf out and then lose 'em from those frosts? Jeff


----------



## HuskStihl

Hedgerow said:


> I've run the 461 in stock and ported form... Nice saws...
> Just picked up a new 562xp from Terry Landrum's shop..
> 
> 
> Unbelievable saw... No vibes!!!
> Might be a little small for what you guys are doin...
> But Damn!!!



Ya, no way I could get by with a 60cc, ported or not:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob, if it is weeping gas, isn't it loosing compression? None of my wore out 460's are ever wet on the decomp button.



I will admit I don't speak engine, but that button is reliving pressure therefore you may get a touch of mist. Ive never really worried about it.
always tripped more on running out of fuel before bar oil, should be the other way around. 

you put that 30" on it yet


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Evening Men! ...I'm taking the weekend off, sorta. It is soooo fricken hot in the woods...97* today and I don't even know the heat index, prolly 103*.
> 
> Finished the FS job! I ended up cutting somewhere near 52 loads in less than 2 weeks...straight. I fell (5) "Jesus" trees and over 40 leaners on this job...zero chaired on me! I missed (7) swarms of yellow jackets and bald faced hornets and red wasps...seen (1) hog, several deer and ZERO snakes!
> 
> Hey, my damn 660 decomp button is staying wet...boss asked if I been using it to start the saw and I said no. He said to try and use it some and see if it seals off. IDK...looks like there is a seal that is bad maybe. Is this part of the break in?
> 
> How was you fellas day?
> 
> Rob, you in a better mood?



one on my 461 did that too ,the blue husky one seems like a better part ,and it fits the same


----------



## twochains

No, my last trees to fall today were only 2 ft on the stump...I hate to see 10" of bar hanging out the other side of the tree! :msp_scared:

Dude yer supposed to run out of fuel before bar oil...is that what you meant to say? The 660 needs tuned...gonna take to an old logger down the road and get him to help me stretch it's legs. DAMN that thing is thirsty...I don't even see how you could run a ported 660 in the bush w/o packing (3) gallons of gas at a time. IDK, maybe it will get better, (4) gallons of gas through it should be a break in though...right?


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> one on my 461 did that too ,the blue husky one seems like a better part ,and it fits the same



So Brian, that isn't right then huh? Seems like it would loose compression...what if that was what I heard while sharpening yesterday?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> No, my last trees to fall today were only 2 ft on the stump...I hate to see 10" of bar hanging out the other side of the tree! :msp_scared:
> 
> Dude yer supposed to run out of fuel before bar oil...is that what you meant to say? The 660 needs tuned...gonna take to an old logger down the road and get him to help me stretch it's legs. DAMN that thing is thirsty...I don't even see how you could run a ported 660 in the bush w/o packing (3) gallons of gas at a time. IDK, maybe it will get better, (4) gallons of gas through it should be a break in though...right?



no I said it right, just me, when it stops spitting oil I stop cutting, I have a thing about sucking the fuel tank dry. I keep 4 gallons on hand


----------



## twochains

Yeh, but I usually pack in pretty far and don't like coming out for gas. I will know more about it's fuel consumption when I put it through a 9 hour or 10 hour falling day.


----------



## twochains

602 pages! LMAO! Is it me or do you guys talk more when I am not on here??


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> 602 pages! LMAO! Is it me or do you guys talk more when I am not on here??



I would say it pretty equal. you sat out 100 or so pages, so we had to keep the ball rolling there sir :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Well I'm glad ya kept it going


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yeh, but I usually pack in pretty far and don't like coming out for gas. I will know more about it's fuel consumption when I put it through a 9 hour or 10 hour falling day.



fuel consumption will increase, but assuming your gonna keep running a 460 or 2, it will level off. I found it worked out to 1 extra fuel mix a week. your mileage may vary, FDIC insured


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Well I'm glad ya kept it going



group effort here :cool2:


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> So Brian, that isn't right then huh? Seems like it would loose compression...what if that was what I heard while sharpening yesterday?



my 660 ported is tank to a tank real close ,have you turned oiler wide open ? seems like my 461 was stingy with oil at first ,now its older its tank to a tank also ,my button lost it's detent feel ,no effort to push down ,no click spot to keep it up in place ,most of my stihl ones are fine ,maybe they made a bad batch ,try the muffler mod ,see if letting it breathe some helps ,may need so more break in time ,my 461 gets better fuel economy now then when i first got it


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> I don't think we're looking at hypoxylon, so that's good. Honestly Jon, I think it's a combination of the drought and those late frosts we had. Did it leaf out and then lose 'em from those frosts? Jeff



Well, I lost 200 trees to the drought, so shouldn't be surprised this ones suffering. It budded very early, but didn't seem to lose leaves with the frosts, but they weren't that bad here. I'll just keep watering and fertilizing and hope the remaining real branches improve. Thanks again


----------



## twochains

If I do the muffler mod and then end up taking the saw in to possibly fix the decomp on warranty...are they gonna know I gutted the muffler and be pissy about it? 

Is the decomp something I can fix? (If messed up)


----------



## bustedup

Big saws = more gas.......big saws= pack more gas .....welcome to the world of using bigger saws lol


----------



## Trx250r180

also if fuel economy is important ,a guy north of me in canada did my 460 cylinder ,its a good worksaw ,not as hot rod as ones randy does for me ,but i use one tank of fuel to 2/3 of bar oil ,with oiler wide open .063 chain ,its the h/o oiler also ,he builds saws for cutters in canada that are flown in by chopper ,so the less they have to pack the better ,so less fuel usage is important to them


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> fuel consumption will increase, but assuming your gonna keep running a 460 or 2, it will level off. I found it worked out to 1 extra fuel mix a week. your mileage may vary, FDIC insured



Actually I think I might keep it as my "mainstay" saw. I like the feeling of the saw...very comfortable in my hands. I will keep the 460's around. Might end up packing both to the "Pumpkin patch" and just fall several and go grab the 460 to limb...IDK, just got a new Spencer tape, probably just pack the 660 full term. I KNOW I will like it more with the muffler gutted...let 'er SCREAM!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> If I do the muffler mod and then end up taking the saw in to possibly fix the decomp on warranty...are they gonna know I gutted the muffler and be pissy about it?
> 
> Is the decomp something I can fix? (If messed up)



run 15 to 20 tanks first, then take it in, then mod it or there gonna squak at you. 

When I put the dual port on a month ago, I had the stihl guys retune it too.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> If I do the muffler mod and then end up taking the saw in to possibly fix the decomp on warranty...are they gonna know I gutted the muffler and be pissy about it?
> 
> Is the decomp something I can fix? (If messed up)



take the engine cover off ,the back side of your bar wrench ,13mm end will spin it right out the top,i think they are 10-15 bucks to replace it ,they may just give you one if just bought the saw


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Big saws = more gas.......big saws= pack more gas .....welcome to the world of using bigger saws lol



Ya got me there! :msp_biggrin:

Hows you doing this evening Graeme?


----------



## bustedup

Clint run the saw for a bit.....get comfy with it etc before ya go juicin it up


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ya got me there! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hows you doing this evening Graeme?



I'm here an think I'm alive lol


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> also if fuel economy is important ,a guy north of me in canada did my 460 cylinder ,its a good worksaw ,not as hot rod as ones randy does for me ,but i use one tank of fuel to 2/3 of bar oil ,with oiler wide open .063 chain ,its the h/o oiler also ,he builds saws for cutters in canada that are flown in by chopper ,so the less they have to pack the better ,so less fuel usage is important to them



If fuel economy is that important, why wouldn't those fellas flock to the strato saws...??
It'll save em a ton of fuel...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ya got me there! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hows you doing this evening Graeme?




that's one thing we can count on from busted, 








the bottom line:msp_smile:


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> Clint run the saw for a bit.....get comfy with it etc before ya go juicin it up



i LOLed reading this ..................run it stock ..............


----------



## HuskStihl

If you're not using the decomp, get Brian to tell you which bolt fits in there. Decomps save some wear and tear on the starter assembly, but otherwise just cause problems. I really don't enjoy pulling on the 175psi 385 without the decomp when its cold. Don't feel like trying on the 200+ 394 right now.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i LOLed reading this ..................run it stock ..............




well sometimes, sort of


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> If fuel economy is that important, why wouldn't those fellas flock to the strato saws...??
> It'll save em a ton of fuel...



they may by now ,this guy has been doing saws for years ,gets a lot of feedback in what timber fallers want ,he does a lot of xpw saws and 460's


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> If you're not using the decomp, get Brian to tell you which bolt fits in there. Decomps save some wear and tear on the starter assembly, but otherwise just cause problems. I really don't enjoy pulling on the 175psi 385 without the decomp when its cold. Don't feel like trying on the 200+ 394 right now.



ya wouldn't like cranked a 2100 then lol..........Jon ......start working on ya conditioning lol ......it'll help ya hockey too lol


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I hear ya busted. I think it's just running a little rich...which is good for break in. I heard it where I want it...right when it leans out when running out of gas. It seemed like it finally came up there on the pipe and was strong. I know that 2t's can be very different for how they rev out, for instance a KTM 300 will NEVER come on to the pipe like a YZ 250 even with a 290 kit on it. The KTM 300 is often referred to as the "tractor" in the off road racing world to where as my YZ 290 is a completely spastic and high reving screamer.


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> If you're not using the decomp, get Brian to tell you which bolt fits in there. *Decomps save some wear and tear on the starter assembly*, but otherwise just cause problems. I really don't enjoy pulling on the 175psi 385 without the decomp when its cold. Don't feel like trying on the 200+ 394 right now.




save wear and _tear_ on a rotator cuff


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> take the engine cover off ,the back side of your bar wrench ,13mm end will spin it right out the top,i think they are 10-15 bucks to replace it ,they may just give you one if just bought the saw



I keep a 13mm deep socket for the decomps. I will say always use OEM decomps, the $10 baileys ones have quit working both times I've tried them, and the mechanism doesn't feel good at all


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> If fuel economy is that important, why wouldn't those fellas flock to the strato saws...??
> It'll save em a ton of fuel...



Loggers and fallers do tend be be slow to change lol...........work on principle ifn it works well we go for that .................newer stuff we wait til it works properly .....as it saves lots of cuss words and flying equipment lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh, I hear ya busted. I think it's just running a little rich...which is good for break in. I heard it where I want it...right when it leans out when running out of gas. It seemed like it finally came up there on the pipe and was strong. I know that 2t's can be very different for how they rev out, for instance a KTM 300 will NEVER come on to the pipe like a YZ 250 even with a 290 kit on it. The KTM 300 is often referred to as the "tractor" in the off road racing world to where as my YZ 290 is a completely spastic and high reving screamer.



now translate for the thickies in here please lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Loggers and fallers do tend be be *slow to change *lol...........work on principle ifn it works well we go for that .................newer stuff we wait til it works properly .....as it saves lots of cuss words and flying equipment lol




how you doing there ya dionsaur


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> If you're not using the decomp, get Brian to tell you which bolt fits in there. Decomps save some wear and tear on the starter assembly, but otherwise just cause problems. I really don't enjoy pulling on the 175psi 385 without the decomp when its cold. Don't feel like trying on the 200+ 394 right now.



the 660 has a big piston ,myself would leave the decomp in ,just get a spare to keep in the truck ,saves on the starter parts ,stihl makes a decomp plug you can buy if want to eliminate it ,i have one in my toolbox for backup if i need it


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> save wear and _tear_ on a rotator cuff



we'll get him workin a disston that'll sort him out lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> now translate for the thickies in here please lol



that's motorcycle speak


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> take the engine cover off ,the back side of your bar wrench ,13mm end will spin it right out the top,i think they are 10-15 bucks to replace it ,they may just give you one if just bought the saw



Probably will do that. Thanks Brian


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> how you doing there ya dionsaur



thinking of going to the vet........maybe humane destruction be kinder for me lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that's motorcycle speak



Oh ok lol .......def needing the vet then


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> now translate for the thickies in here please lol



busted...did you forget our Brian is a former Pro racer! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted...did you forget our Brian is a former Pro racer! LOL!



LOL I am too lol...........juss I raced trees lol


----------



## HuskStihl

Clint, do you have a tach? Saws don't come from the factory rich, usually on the lean side. If a dealer didn't fatten it up for you first. As hard as you work for it, I don't like seeing you running a 1200 dollar saw without being pretty certain about the tune.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> thinking of going to the vet........maybe humane destruction be kinder for me lol




well the vet would be fine.


----------



## twochains

I have a mini tac that I use on my Son's quad. I would think it would work the same, wrap wire around the spark plug wire, I think it should be the same deal.

Husk, it seems WAAAY rich to me...no where near lean...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well the vet would be fine.



Hmmmmmmm yup but wonder ifn they post the bill or want paying upfront lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Clint, do you have a tach? Saws don't come from the factory rich, usually on the lean side. If a dealer didn't fatten it up for you first. As hard as you work for it, *I don't like seeing you running a 1200 dollar saw without being pretty certain about the tune.*





I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hmmmmmmm yup but wonder ifn they post the bill or want paying upfront lol




oh there gonna want there $ upfront


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> oh there gonna want there $ upfront



thought so lol........


----------



## twochains

Ha...I will look into it. I don't want to mess up a new saw, rich isn't going to hurt anything right now...but I want it cleaned up some.

Actually...thinking back to Brain talking about after the muffler mod, the saw needed to be richer...well I could just gut the muffler and it might balance out with it's current settings.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ha...I will look into it. I don't want to mess up a new saw, rich isn't going to hurt anything right now...but I want it cleaned up some.



Clint get a saw shop to check it and set it up before ya go doing anything else .......it has been known for duds to be sold


----------



## twochains

Very true busted! I'm a little less than pleased the decomp is weeping...gotta be a loss in compression there.


----------



## twochains

Gologit runs a ported 660 as his daily carry...wonder how his gas mileage is?


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> thinking of going to the vet........maybe humane destruction be kinder for me lol



The glue factory is paying 25 cents a pound right now:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Anybody heard from slayer or jrcat?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Gologit runs a ported 660 as his daily carry...wonder how his gas mileage is?



probably pretty good with his almost retired status :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> The glue factory is paying 25 cents a pound right now:msp_biggrin:



not heard that saying for a while


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Anybody heard from slayer or jrcat?



Jr busy working .......Mike prob be in in a bit


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Ha...I will look into it. I don't want to mess up a new saw, rich isn't going to hurt anything right now...but I want it cleaned up some.
> 
> Actually...thinking back to Brain talking about after the muffler mod, the saw needed to be richer...well I could just gut the muffler and it might balance out with it's current settings.



if you have not trimmed the stops off the limiter caps ,you should not be able to hurt your saw in those settings ,i think you have 1/2 to 3/4 a turn to play with that's a "safe zone" with those untouched ,that's why they have the limiter caps,so you cant hurt your saw ,with factory dual port cover and my stock opening open to 14mm,my saw at 500 feet ran real good with hi screw wide open with caps in place ,was plenty rich ,but pulled good with 32 or 36 inch bar without blubbering sounds out the exhaust ,if anything just do the factory opening for now ,and let the heat get out of that saw


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Anybody heard from slayer or jrcat?



or randymac for that matter, haven't seen a picture that says everything in it for a while


----------



## bustedup

Randy ain't in the fire zone is he???


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> if you have not trimmed the stops off the limiter caps ,you should not be able to hurt your saw in those settings ,i think you have 1/2 to 3/4 a turn to play with that's a "safe zone" with those untouched ,that's why they have the limiter caps,so you cant hurt your saw ,with factory dual port cover and my stock opening open to 14mm,my saw at 500 feet ran real good with hi screw wide open with caps in place ,was plenty rich ,but pulled good with 32 or 36 inch bar without blubbering sounds out the exhaust ,if anything just do the factory opening for now ,and let the heat get out of that saw



Right on! Thanks


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Gologit runs a ported 660 as his daily carry...wonder how his gas mileage is?



It's a little more than stock but not a lot...not enough to be a concern and I always carry a lot of (too much usually) gas anyway.
It's not a real hotrod, just what TreeSlingr called a mild woods port.


----------



## HuskStihl

Clint you won't be able to afford to rev your saw in between cuts with the 660:jester:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Randy ain't in the fire zone is he???



I don't know...maybe huh? Is the fire near him? Now , he goes in after right? Or do they fall a fire line back into the fire zone before the fire gets there?


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Clint you won't be able to afford to rev your saw in between cuts with the 660:jester:



LOL! I know what yer talkin' about...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I don't know...maybe huh? Is the fire near him? Now , he goes in after right? Or do they fall a fire line back into the fire zone before the fire gets there?



Bob the man to tell ya bout the ways they do it bro..........I not done that for a long time


----------



## Gologit

bustedup said:


> Randy ain't in the fire zone is he???



Nope. Where he lives they worry more about tsunami. And mold.



[video=youtube;8ltLkvZYnxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8ltLkvZYnxQ[/video]


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> It's a little more than stock but not a lot...not enough to be a concern and I always carry a lot of (too much usually) gas anyway.
> It's not a real hotrod, just what TreeSlingr called a mild woods port.



Ok, Thanks! I figured it had to use a bit more.


----------



## mdavlee

Clint get the decomp fixed and see if the dealer has a dual port cover. It will probably be around $50 and get them to retune it for you.


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Nope. Where he lives they worry more about tsunami. And mold.
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;8ltLkvZYnxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8ltLkvZYnxQ[/video]



jeez ifn it not worrying bout gettin toasted it worrying bout gettin drowned


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> Clint get the decomp fixed and see if the dealer has a dual port cover. It will probably be around $50 and get them to retune it for you.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Well, I lost 200 trees to the drought, so shouldn't be surprised this ones suffering. It budded very early, but didn't seem to lose leaves with the frosts, but they weren't that bad here. I'll just keep watering and fertilizing and hope the remaining real branches improve. Thanks again



Nix on the fert, it can increase the stress. I very rarely recommend fert on a tree, especially on a mature tree. Last thing you want to do is encourage new growth when it's struggling to support what it's got.


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> if you have not trimmed the stops off the limiter caps ,you should not be able to hurt your saw in those settings ,i think you have 1/2 to 3/4 a turn to play with that's a "safe zone" with those untouched ,that's why they have the limiter caps,so you cant hurt your saw



They have the limiter caps on for EPA compliance. While I agree that the odds of it being scored piston lean from the factory are really small, the first thing I do is pull/trim/defeat those pesky caps and richen it up. 

Clint, don't assume a muffler mod will always lean out a saw. 

Sorry for being a chainsaw forum ####


----------



## twochains

Hey Jollylogger, did you guys see much damage from the caterpillar infestation this year? Not "tent worms er bag worms", these were something else. They went through the oak timber here in large areas. I cut some oak the caterpillars came into, the leaves were nearly stripped. When I first noticed the damage, I saw it in the tops when I was walking through...at first glance it looked like the deer were feeding on the leaves...then I noticed the caterpillars. I heard you can see acreage down South of me that is damaged and visible from the highway.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Nix on the fert, it can increase the stress. I very rarely recommend fert on a tree, especially on a mature tree. Last thing you want to do is encourage new growth when it's struggling to support what it's got.



Thanks


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> Hey Jollylogger, did you guys see much damage from the caterpillar infestation this year? Not "tent worms er bag worms", these were something else. They went through the oak timber here in large areas. I cut some oak the caterpillars came into, the leaves were nearly stripped. When I first noticed the damage, I saw it in the tops when I was walking through...at first glance it looked like the deer were feeding on the leaves...then I noticed the caterpillars. I heard you can see acreage down South of me that is damaged and visible from the highway.



No, not at all. We're in a totally different ecosystem here around Austin, though. I could see the same infestation maybe making it down through East Texas towards Houston, but not out this way. Jeff


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer! Whats crackin? Ya put in a rough one?


----------



## treeslayer2003

wow, took forever to catch up with you chatty cathys lol. Clint, I had trouble with some of my decomp valves. I plug um with the special plug since I never use um any way. I hope I need it when the 660 comes home. Jon, sorry I go clean out the in box now.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer! Whats crackin? Ya put in a rough one?



not really, oldest boy came home today. wants to come back n work for me. what ya gonna say? come on home son.


----------



## twochains

Well...did you raise him in the timber? Hope that all works out for ya. I can see an open window for "interesting" situations to occur.


----------



## treeslayer2003

when I had him yea. he the slightly more ambitsios of the two grown ones. yea, I gonna try to be a bit more patient this time, I been told I a bit to gruff for most. go figure. i don't see it, they'd shat they selves round the ol man then.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang, everyone shut up. do I stink?


----------



## twochains

LOL! slayer...my ol lady keeps takin' my 'puter. The way things are lookin' for my Son...he ain't cut out for work. He's super smart...hope that works for him. LOL! He will be 11 next week, so he still pretty young. :msp_biggrin: Im more proud of his grades than his work ethic! LOL!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> dang, everyone shut up. do I stink?



Only of 2 stroke


----------



## treeslayer2003

nuthin wrong with good grades for sure. just don't let him grow up afraid to get dirty, let him help out with the four wheeler and other stuff. edumacated peaples need independence too.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Only of 2 stroke



that the smell of money bro.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> nuthin wrong with good grades for sure. just don't let him grow up afraid to get dirty, let him help out with the four wheeler and other stuff. edumacated peaples need independence too.



x2


----------



## mdavlee

This thread is sure moving a lot lately. Clint maybe he can get a job using his brain more. I'm sure if he keeps racing he'll learn to work on stuff.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> that the smell of money bro.



I know, mixed with fir and cedar or pine, makes a nice aftershave


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312398
View attachment 312399


Got home and made a couple wall mount gun racks for a buddy of mine, kinda happy with the way they turned out. Jeff


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> I know, mixed with fir and cedar or pine, makes a nice aftershave



lol, but not smell so good the white oak smell good to me lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312398
> View attachment 312399
> 
> 
> Got home and made a couple wall mount gun racks for a buddy of mine, kinda happy with the way they turned out. Jeff



ol Remington .22? racks look nice.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, but not smell so good the white oak smell good to me lol.



Not a hugh fan of the red oak.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, the squirrel gun. Just used it for measurements, but that lil sucker is still a tack driver.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yeah, the squirrel gun. Just used it for measurements, but that lil sucker is still a tack driver.



they were prolly the best auto loader 22 I have used.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Not a hugh fan of the red oak.



yep, the reds stink. but at 3 times pine price, i'll stink.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> ol Remington .22? racks look nice.





treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, the reds stink. but at 3 times pine price, i'll stink.



Only know from red oak lumber


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> dang, everyone shut up. do I stink?



We were just letting everyone else catch up. 

Who all is workin tomorrow?


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Only know from red oak lumber



green tree is much smellyer. tanic acid I think is what smells. Jeff prolly knows.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> We were just letting everyone else catch up.
> 
> Who all is workin tomorrow?



no falling, but I am looking at what I suspect may be a nice stand of hard wood. public relations hat on.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312403
View attachment 312404
View attachment 312406


treeslayer2003 said:


> green tree is much smellyer. tanic acid I think is what smells. Jeff prolly knows.



Ok, it's a combination of the tannic acid and the fact that once the tree's down it stops all the chemical reactions midstream, causing almost like a fermentation.

Anyway, I posted a couple pics of some new items we're looking at doing. We have a couple shows coming up, and we'll be taking orders for the chairs, tables, and swings, but I wanted to come up with some things we could sell on the spot to cover expenses, and maybe make a little extra. What ya think?


----------



## treeslayer2003

wine bottle things are clever, I could see those being sold.


----------



## JakeG

Small stuff maybe? Lazy Susan's, Hat and/or boot racks, key racks and mail holders. Just brain storming...

What kind of show is this? Maybe it targets a certain demographic


Edit: something came to mind. Ya know how grandparents think their grand kids need EVERYTHING? Build some toddler chairs.. Granny and Papa love buyin stuff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Of course everything comes out too shiny in the pics. The gun rack and the wine rack seem to me the winners. The glass holder was something I was playing with with some scrap wood, not my favorite. The cool thing about the wine rack is you can go vertical on a wall, or horizontal under a bar.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Small stuff maybe? Lazy Susan's, Hat and/or boot racks, key racks and mail holders. Just brain storming...
> 
> What kind of show is this? Maybe it targets a certain demographic
> 
> 
> Edit: something came to mind. Ya know how grandparents think their grand kids need EVERYTHING? Build some toddler chairs.. Granny and Papa love buyin stuff



2nd Saturday and then the Stroll, downtown Georgetown. I keep going with the wine stuff, because we have two wineries right downtown on the square.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Only problem with toddler chairs are that they take just as long to make, the only savings is materials. But everybody wants em half price.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> no falling, but I am looking at what I suspect may be a nice stand of hard wood. public relations hat on.



There ya go!

I'll be falling on this last acre of mixed hardwoods and pine. 

Here's a question for you all to see if I'm thinking the way I should. This landowner has a few 30" 100' pines with 3-5 dead limbs each, the outter most bark just pulls right off, there's debris around the base from the dead limbs, multiple stubby knotts along the first 20' along with a cat face higher up. They're within 20 feet of nicer water and red oaks. If the pines belonged to me, I'd remove them. They're dropping limbs and the bark is falling off... 

So, free up resources for the hardwoods or leave the pines?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Where exactly are ya at? And is the homeowner looking to thin, harvest?


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> Where exactly are ya at? And is the homeowner looking to thin, harvest?



This one is thinning. I'm mostly there to remove the dead hardwoods. So far they've all been rotten... They smelled bad enough when they were alive! On the rotten centers, I always wonder if I'm going to hit a raccoon or another bee hive. Especially the 40"+


----------



## Hedgerow

JakeG said:


> This one is thinning. I'm mostly there to remove the dead hardwoods. So far they've all been rotten... They smelled bad enough when they were alive! On the rotten centers, I always wonder if I'm going to hit a raccoon or another bee hive. Especially the 40"+



Gotta love those dead hollow trees... 
Ever get any honey bees???


----------



## JakeG

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta love those dead hollow trees...
> Ever get any honey bees???





http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/241026.htm


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> There ya go!
> 
> I'll be falling on this last acre of mixed hardwoods and pine.
> 
> Here's a question for you all to see if I'm thinking the way I should. This landowner has a few 30" 100' pines with 3-5 dead limbs each, the outter most bark just pulls right off, there's debris around the base from the dead limbs, multiple stubby knotts along the first 20' along with a cat face higher up. They're within 20 feet of nicer water and red oaks. If the pines belonged to me, I'd remove them. They're dropping limbs and the bark is falling off...
> 
> So, free up resources for the hardwoods or leave the pines?



If they are anywhere near the logging in any way shape or form, snags get cut... unless the LO makes some kind of my great grandpappy was buried under, he might come back for vengance, that stump blocks the gate to Muspelnier/ i.e. the void of bad things... then snags get dumped.

Chances of them coming back and getting ya while working on something else are just to high. If he stated he wants them left standing talk him out of it, and tell him your safety is more important. 

And if its you that gets to dump em, fall em with the lean, try not to beat wedges, no fancy ####, and keep your eyes glued to the top, any thing starts to wiggle when it should waggle there should be puffs of smoke in your boot prints.


----------



## twochains

busted, are you here?


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> If they are anywhere near the logging in any way shape or form, snags get cut... unless the LO makes some kind of my great grandpappy was buried under, he might come back for vengance, that stump blocks the gate to Muspelnier/ i.e. the void of bad things... then snags get dumped.
> 
> Chances of them coming back and getting ya while working on something else are just to high. If he stated he wants them left standing talk him out of it, and tell him your safety is more important.
> 
> And if its you that gets to dump em, fall em with the lean, try not to beat wedges, no fancy ####, and keep your eyes glued to the top, any thing starts to wiggle when it should waggle there should be puffs of smoke in your boot prints.




Before ya fall em ..............


Do a full assessment of them ie dead limbs .....lean.....and location.........look at where ya gonna lay them (like ya do with everything) but pay attention that they ain't gonna hit anything either on way down or after they hit the ground as well dead stuff ( granted depending on condition) can kinda bust up and downright explode on impact which ain't nice lol.............check that they ain't hollow (that what ya clunking axe for but look up when ya clunk em lol) make a close check that there ain't no defects where ya gonna put ya cuts in (be prepared that ya may have to adjust ya plan ifn ya cuts hit punk or the like) and make sure ya got escape routes please



I know that sounds all like teaching a dude to suck eggs but snags can and do kill folks.




x 2 on what NM said...........open ya face up so that ya give em the best chance of committing ......ifn they ain't heavy leaners then Jake back em up as bore and release to me well I wouldn't like to rely on the strap ya leave holding nor would I assume that the hinge will hold fully either (that all depends on how the condition of the wood is etc) I would seriously consider not wedging then directly at the hinge as well imo ya run a real risk of blowing it out and as NM said ya really don't want to be beating the crap outta snags with wedges for by anything else .....things from above can drop on ya (widowmakers) so look up ....... Really think bout the height of ya back cut bro as well again ya no want to be beating them over. As again NM says but I'll put it my way lol.......don't get creative lol and be a ready to do the fallers jig (run like hell) lol.


Snags are dangerous sob's hence why folks get certified to do em (I know I know mister grumpy pants lol) but there are good reasons ......like they can kill ya .............


best of luck with em bro and be safe


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted, are you here?



hello Clint lol...........what ya doing up lol


----------



## twochains

insomnia. I got alot on my mind and the ringing in my ears ain't helping. What time is it across the big pond?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> insomnia. I got alot on my mind and the ringing in my ears ain't helping. What time is it across the big pond?



7.30am


----------



## twochains

Oh, it's 1:34 here. I'm taking the day off today...gonna weed eat and crap...I'm missing a chicken (note to self...if yer yard is high enough to loose chickens...uhhhh there's your sign!) :rolleyes2:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Oh, it's 1:34 here. I'm taking the day off today...gonna weed eat and crap...I'm missing a chicken (note to self...if yer yard is high enough to loose chickens...uhhhh there's your sign!) :rolleyes2:



hmmm I kinda need to do the weed eating too ............but think I'll find something else to do .....before the old girl arises lol................get them chooks trained lol.........ours ya whistle they come a running lol


----------



## twochains

Yeh, mine all come running at chore time...it's just gone, heck I can't even find feathers. No hawk er falcon got her either...she was a brooder hen and nearly 12#s. I have some mean little pups that may have had something to do with it


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh, mine all come running at chore time...it's just gone, heck I can't even find feathers. No hawk er falcon got her either...she was a brooder hen and nearly 12#s. I have some mean little pups that may have had something to do with it



LOL our dogs won't touch the birds lol............


----------



## twochains

I think I'm gonna buy a rooster today and some fertile guinea eggs and let one of my hens hatch 'em out and raise them.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a rooster today and some fertile guinea eggs and let one of my hens hatch 'em out and raise them.



cool ............roosters a pain in the rear lol.....but they have their uses lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> LOL our dogs won't touch the birds lol............



My yard dogs know better, but pups can get ornery when bored. Problem with that therory is the lack of feathers..pups would have made the yard look like a exploded pillow.


----------



## twochains

busted when I was 10, I raised some of the baddest fighting chickens you ever seen! I had 3 old blood lines.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> My yard dogs know better, but pups can get ornery when bored. Problem with that therory is the lack of feathers..pups would have made the yard look like a exploded pillow.



I get ya there..........over here I'd suspect a cat as they take things of to eat em lol...............there always the possibility tho that the thief be of the human kind lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> busted when I was 10, I raised some of the baddest fighting chickens you ever seen! I had 3 old blood lines.



That illegal over here lol ..............


----------



## bustedup

juss to make ya feel better lol.............the sun shining here but it only 48 degrees lol


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I have too many dogs for anybody poking around. So what's on yer to do list for today?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh, I have too many dogs for anybody poking around. So what's on yer to do list for today?



anything but shopping and weed eating lol .................I need to fall a couple on side of creek but my elbows are hurtin so we'll see lol


----------



## twochains

Yeh, it was illegal then too. :msp_wink: I remember when Oklahoma was wide open, Louisiana is shut down also I think. It's not illegal to raise the birds :msp_w00t:

I remember growing and taking rides through the hills and seeing 100 to 200 roosters in different peoples lots, all tied out with T-Pees. Rarely you see that anymore! Kind of a shame really.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh, it was illegal then too. :msp_wink: I remember when Oklahoma was wide open, Louisiana is shut down also I think. It's not illegal to raise the birds :msp_w00t:
> 
> I remember growing and taking rides through the hills and seeing 100 to 200 roosters in different peoples lots, all tied out with T-Pees. Rarely you see that anymore! Kind of a shame really.



different times now bro .........but well better to to comment on those things gets some upset


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> anything but shopping and weed eating lol .................I need to fall a couple on side of creek but my elbows are hurtin so we'll see lol



Hey have you ever heard of a stuff called "Beagle Oil"? It's a oil that you rub in on muscles and works on elbow tendons also. It is derived from pine sap and other stuff. We used it on my running dogs, I seen it around the race horse tracks also. Ya have to ask a older Vet ifn ya call it "beagle Oil"


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey have you ever heard of a stuff called "Beagle Oil"? It's a oil that you rub in on muscles and works on elbow tendons also. It is derived from pine sap and other stuff. We used it on my running dogs, I seen it around the race horse tracks also. Ya have to ask a older Vet ifn ya call it "beagle Oil"



LOL nope but there be something like it I'm sure lol...............my old lady might get upset tho as she do the laundry lol


----------



## twochains

My Dad and them messed with 5 Gated Saddle horses, they raced them with the cart ya know? I guess I'm a 4th Generation horsemen...don't have any grass burners anymore though.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> LOL nope but there be something like it I'm sure lol...............my old lady might get upset tho as she do the laundry lol



It just almost rubs in. Probably would set in yer shirt though. 

Hey Graeme, do they fox hunt or coyote hunt in yer area and use running dogs?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> It just almost rubs in. Probably would set in yer shirt though.
> 
> Hey Graeme, do they fox hunt or coyote hunt in yer area and use running dogs?



LOL fox hunting ......riding to hounds was banned over here a few years back .......but yes I rode to hounds


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> LOL fox hunting ......riding to hounds was banned over here a few years back .......but yes I rode to hounds



Everybody here does it out of trucks and using cb's to communicate. It still a big deal in Oklahoma and Kansas I think. We have "fox pens" and they are like 5 to 600 acre woods pens and guys run their Juli dogs in there. I remember one night coon hunting and heard a pack of over 60 Foxhounds go by! It was insane sounding!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Everybody here does it out of trucks and using cb's to communicate. It still a big deal in Oklahoma and Kansas I think. We have "fox pens" and they are like 5 to 600 acre woods pens and guys run their Juli dogs in there. I remember one night coon hunting and heard a pack of over 60 Foxhounds go by! It was insane sounding!



Fox hunting here was really old school .......hunting pinks etc.......hunt master and whippers in lol


----------



## bustedup

I'll catch ya later bro......you take it easy .....I gotta think bout doing something lol


----------



## 1270d

TC have you gotten your off road course all lined out yet? Reminded me when you mentioned your 290


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312403
> View attachment 312404
> View attachment 312406
> 
> 
> Ok, it's a combination of the tannic acid and the fact that once the tree's down it stops all the chemical reactions midstream, causing almost like a fermentation.
> 
> Anyway, I posted a couple pics of some new items we're looking at doing. We have a couple shows coming up, and we'll be taking orders for the chairs, tables, and swings, but I wanted to come up with some things we could sell on the spot to cover expenses, and maybe make a little extra. What ya think?



Gun racks, gun racks, and more gun racks


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Gun racks, gun racks, and more gun racks



ammo box


----------



## TheJollyLogger

The pics didn't do the gun racks justice, too much glare. That was a beetle kill cedar, and the finish really highlighted all the larval tracks. To me it just evokes all the old westerns, with ole Betsy on a couple pegs over the front door or fireplace in the log cabin. And hey, if it has anything to do with guns, it'll sell in Texas!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Now I just have to figure out a price point.


----------



## Gologit

Good morning everybody.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Morning!


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Good morning everybody.



good day sir


----------



## Trx250r180

Morning ,here's a pic of a oem decomp delete plug for twochains so know what looks like if decides to go that way 


View attachment 312440
View attachment 312441


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Good morning everybody.



morn mr. you being safe?


----------



## paccity

morn all. down at the shop thinking on where to put these to use.


----------



## mdavlee

Morning guys. Hope the weather is cooler there than here.


----------



## HuskStihl

paccity said:


> morn all. down at the shop thinking on where to put these to use.



Hey PAC, I didn't know you skied!


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> morn mr. you being safe?



Yup. I'm doing honey-do chores today. We're having people over for a cookout tomorrow and the wife, well..you know how wives get. I told her I didn't think a little bird crap on the deck chairs was any big deal so I've spent the morning washing bird crap off of the deck chairs to calm her down. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> morn all. down at the shop thinking on where to put these to use.



Nice springboards!


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> Morning guys. Hope the weather is cooler there than here.



Goin to hit the Century mark today! Good day to sit home, fittn' to remove myself from the couch and go get new decomp button.


----------



## HuskStihl

We're in Dallas for a hockey tournament. It is very hot in Dallas.


----------



## mdavlee

It was 100 here yesterday. I'm ready for snow if this is the other choice.


----------



## bustedup

Well I'm knackered lol...................Husky remember .......get his stick away and his jersey over his head then drop ya gloves lolView attachment 312456


----------



## bustedup

View attachment 312462
View attachment 312464


----------



## bustedup

maybe these might work lolView attachment 312466
View attachment 312468


----------



## bustedup

What the pics ain't showing (wife was to chicken to come closer)...........is that there is a 12' ditch to a creek to the left of the pic lol........they were actually hangin out over the creek which belongs to another person and he wouldn't give the dude that wanted it down permission to land it there so I had to try and turn it so it landed on the banking that was his ............there was a wind blowin right into the stick from the west (the direction of lay) ......anyway I got it down on dry land lol ......no where near the nicest fall but a bleeding awkward one lol


----------



## JakeG

Busted, looks like you had an interesting day 

Mine wasn't too bad...













I ran the baby saw today with a 20" bar for 6 hours and hardly sweat at all. Trees were between 24-32" dbh.


----------



## bustedup

cool bro .......you had a better one than me lol...........I'd love to be falling regular stuff not the awkward ones no one else will do lol.............the stump on that maple was 32" but it was an awkward sob and it was covered in lovely fence wire too


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> maybe these might work lolView attachment 312466
> View attachment 312468



It just hit me. Fallers and stumps, are almost like dogs sniffin' each other's butts. You always have to sidle over on a site, take a peek....


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> It just hit me. Fallers and stumps, are almost like dogs sniffin' each other's butts. You always have to sidle over on a site, take a peek....



It no where near good lol even passable but I really wasn't giving a jack all I was worried bout was getting it on the ground that was the LO......so avoiding getting sued for dumping it on somewhere it wasn't wanted ........


View attachment 312480




This one might show the lean better lol .....the wifey wouldn't come in ......I was cussing a bit lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Busted, you like Mitchell and Webb? Picture one of their skits. Guy pulls up on the job, walks over to a stump, studies it for a moment, looks up and says "Tosser!" and then just walks back to the truck and takes off. :wink2:


----------



## JakeG

Busted, though this one wasn't awkwardly shaped.. No one wanted to mess with it!

She came down as planned, talk about stink though!


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Busted, you like Mitchell and Webb? Picture one of their skits. Guy pulls up on the job, walks over to a stump, studies it for a moment, looks up and says "Tosser!" and then just walks back to the truck and takes off. :wink2:



never watched those guys lol.......they english .....mind ya Mitchell claims he Scots lol


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Busted, though this one wasn't awkwardly shaped.. No one wanted to mess with it!
> 
> She came down as planned, talk about stink though!



your doing good Jake ........


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jesus Teaches About "The Good Samaritan" - YouTube

English or not, they are funny.


----------



## bustedup

Oh and the spirit level was for Robs enjoyment so he didn't yak me for a sloping back cut lol


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Well I'm knackered lol...................Husky remember .......get his stick away and his jersey over his head then drop gloves lol



I haven't played in a travel hockey tournament in 27 years. This is for my 12 year old boy and my 10 year old girl. She might drop 'em, he'd skate away


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> I haven't played in a travel hockey tournament in 27 years. This is for my 12 year old boy and my 10 year old girl. She might drop 'em, he'd skate away



she take after mom then lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh and the spirit level was for Robs enjoyment so he didn't yak me for a sloping back cut lol




my first thought was "angry beaver" stump 

but now we know why, so good job

theres a reason why you get those calls


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> she take after mom then lol



She is an exact replica, 2/3 size


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> my first thought was "angry beaver" stump
> 
> but now we know why, so good job
> 
> theres a reason why you get those calls



Rob it an ugly stump for sure ...........I juss wanted it on lo land hence the bore as had to try summit to pull it lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Rob it an ugly stump for sure ...........I juss wanted it on lo land hence the bore as had to try summit to pull it lol



oh I hear ya, in the fenceline pic I could see it, what a pita


----------



## bustedup

ifn I'd had the choice I'd have much preferred to rip it and fall it that way but I couldn't so plan F lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ifn I'd had the choice I'd have much preferred to rip it and fall it that way but I couldn't so plan F lol



lol plan F:censored:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> lol plan F:censored:



Plan F .....means F***** and get the F*** on the ground any F****** way without getting F****** dead or sued or F****** both........ya get the plan F now


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> maybe these might work lolView attachment 312466
> View attachment 312468



something in the poplar family? and what did ya do there, sis, dutch? oh and thanks fer postin pics, I like to see what ya doin.

ah, you said maple. ya got a bit different trees there.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> something in the poplar family? and what did ya do there, sis, dutch? oh and thanks fer postin pics, I like to see what ya doin.



It's a field maple lol.............I cut out one side then bored a gap to make it pull as you'll see there rot in the sob so was really plan F lol ......the side closer to the creek was the heavier one so I knew it would wanna go that way......I couldn't properly back it up as I don't have 20' arms to stand in the creek and cut lol .......the guy wanted it down today and well it done lol


----------



## Trx250r180

Sniff Sniff ...........smells like sawdust in here today ...............


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> Sniff Sniff ...........smells like sawdust in here today ...............



"mod"erately


----------



## bustedup

The sob was full of wire right down to the ground ............it is a poor stump but as I said juss wanted the sob down on the land that it should be on............I gotta another two to do for him both co-dominants one further up the creek and one again right on a fence line so joy of joys more plan F's lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And this is where the arborist side of me says wouldn't a throwball, a bullrope and a couple of blocks been nice...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> It's a field maple lol.............I cut out one side then bored a gap to make it pull as you'll see there rot in the sob so was really plan F lol ......the side closer to the creek was the heavier one so I knew it would wanna go that way......I couldn't properly back it up as I don't have 20' arms to stand in the creek and cut lol .......the guy wanted it down today and well it done lol



yea, I pretty well see what ya did there. still had to beat them wedges tho. that what gets me now. a few trees ok, load after load heavy driving gets old now. wheres the young bucks?


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> And this is where the arborist side of me says wouldn't a throwball, a bullrope and a couple of blocks been nice...



oh gee yeah .......assuming ya got them lol and can get something to pull it lol ...............I got bull ropes but there was zip to pull it with so .......plan F get it down where it needs to be lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, I pretty well see what ya did there. still had to beat them wedges tho. that what gets me now. a few trees ok, load after load heavy driving gets old now. wheres the young bucks?



the wedges were there cause of the wind lol I only snugged em up ......actually it came of cleaner than I thought lol no pullin fibre .......not that that matters as it firewood lol ........which incidently I ain't bucking it up for lol ................that he can do himself lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> the wedges were there cause of the wind lol I only snugged em up ......actually it came of cleaner than I thought lol no pullin fibre .......not that that matters as it firewood lol ........which incidently I ain't bucking it up for lol ................that he can do himself lol



hell I would cut the wood, let him move it :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

the one centre back the next sob lol


View attachment 312492


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hell I would cut the wood, let him move it :msp_wink:



the bottom 4' full of wire lol .........I'll limb it he can do the rest lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> the bottom 4' full of wire lol .........I'll limb it he can do the rest lol



4' qualifies as firewood umpkin2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> 4' qualifies as firewood umpkin2:



LOL but I ain't wrecking another chain lol................bro over here firewood cut way smaller .....like 8" sticks lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Plan F .....means F***** and get the F*** on the ground any F****** way without getting F****** dead or sued or F****** both........ya get the plan F now



oh my eyes... EPIC LULLZ! I'd like to hear ya repeat all that with a Scott accent! :msp_scared: :kilt:


----------



## twochains

Dang it man...I'm ####in' around today and you Men are workin'! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> oh my eyes... EPIC LULLZ! I'd like to hear ya repeat all that with a Scott accent! :msp_scared: :kilt:



If ya been round today you would have ............that why wifey wouldn't come near ...........that tree was one screw up after another .......but guess I deserve it lol........no one else will do those ones ....... so I get em ..........If I had the choice I wouldn't but at mo it all I can get kinda so perch on riverbanks and avoid fences is me lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Dang it man...I'm ####in' around today and you Men are workin'! LOL!



No clint that wasn't work........that was a get outta the crap lol ......work is falling what you and TS and NM do .......me I get to wreck out the nasties lol


----------



## twochains

I took the boy up into the big city, found the new saw shop...I won't be back! I drove 40 minutes to get there and was 8 minutes late, and he wouldn't help me. Oh well. 

I took the boy to Wendy's and we got burgers...yes you heard it right! I had my first burger in I think 5 weeks! Yumm! Jaw hinge was sore but damn that greasy burger was lerpin!


----------



## twochains

Nice work Jake!


----------



## bustedup

laters I hurt like hell .....be safe y'all


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> laters I hurt like hell .....be safe y'all



Rest up! There's plenty more nasty trees out there!



twochains said:


> Nice work Jake!



Thank you sir... In the past I wasn't comfortable running a bar much shorter than the tree's diameter, now it's no big deal and actually takes less effort. This tells me I'm making fewer unnecessary movements! Anyway, I couldn't have asked for a smoother day. 

Speaking of burgers, I'm about to light the pit!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> laters I hurt like hell .....be safe y'all



that's code for,

I need to get in shape :jester::bang:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I took the boy up into the big city, found the new saw shop...I won't be back! I drove 40 minutes to get there and was 8 minutes late, and he wouldn't help me. Oh well.
> 
> I took the boy to Wendy's and we got burgers...yes you heard it right! I had my first burger in I think 5 weeks! Yumm! Jaw hinge was sore but damn that greasy burger was lerpin!




oh yeah, how does your jaw feel, 

between not eating and cutting timber you couldn't weigh more than a handful of minutes


----------



## twochains

Whats up Rob! Yo doin a hundred with the brake on? LOL! Dude I found a super nice saw shop today...nothing but Stihl stuff in the entire building...solid orange! I wish I had made it there before he closed...had I have been in his shoes, I would have t least asked what I needed. Oh well. 

Are you home with the family this weekend?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Whats up Rob! *Yo doin a hundred with the brake on?* LOL! Dude I found a super nice saw shop today...nothing but Stihl stuff in the entire building...solid orange! I wish I had made it there before he closed...had I have been in his shoes, I would have t least asked what I needed. Oh well.
> 
> Are you home with the family this weekend?




yes something like that. today my truck wouldn't disarm so im stuck, coupled with the long weekend = 0 cares, just like the saw shop. :bang:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> oh yeah, how does your jaw feel,
> 
> between not eating and cutting timber you couldn't weigh more than a handful of minutes



It's a little tight, and that ain't a bad thing. When loose, it pops in my ear or sounds like air bubbles popping...not to nice! As far as my weight...well I ate enough whey protein body building shakes that I actually cut up pretty good> I may have even gained a pound. I figured I would have dried up pretty good. 

I have been chewing stick gum for a couple weeks now, figured maybe it would be good therapy. I'm not a full extension on opening my mouth, I can only tell that when attempting to yawn. Yawning and sneezing are the worst for me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I meant to ask ya ifn ya can eat yet, glad ya can now. bet you are to lol. Rob, truck wouldn't disarm? dang this new stuff, worst thing mine might do is refuse to start. that must be aggrevating.


----------



## twochains

That's what I'm sayin'...all this more advanced stuff puts the halt on everything when it fails. I can't find it but if Hedgerow gets on here he will know...anyway some tower in Springfield Mo. was jamming newer car computer systems and they would fail to start once the people were done shopping. Once towed about 10 minutes down the road they would re-start with zero problem! There is no way in hell I wold own a car that would do that. That has got to do with all that remote starting and stuff...keyless entry...yep...that's asking for failure. Just my .02


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> That's what I'm sayin'...all this more advanced stuff puts the halt on everything when it fails. I can't find it but if Hedgerow gets on here he will know...anyway some tower in Springfield Mo. was jamming newer car computer systems and they would fail to start once the people were done shopping. Once towed about 10 minutes down the road they would re-start with zero problem! There is no way in hell I wold own a car that would do that. That has got to do with all that remote starting and stuff...keyless entry...yep...that's asking for failure. Just my .02



I think all my stuff was too old to be affected by it...
:help:


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> And this is where the arborist side of me says wouldn't a throwball, a bullrope and a couple of blocks been nice...



Is your arborist side kinda like your feminine side?:jester::kilt:oke:



PS, although I consider you a friend, I will have to see if we are on #### talking terms yet. I hope so. 
PSS, please don't uninvite me from the GTG


----------



## JakeG

The GTG... My sons birthday is between the first and second weekend of October, mine is between the third and fourth! Haha


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Is your arborist side kinda like your feminine side?:jester::kilt:oke:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, although I consider you a friend, I will have to see if we are on #### talking terms yet. I hope so.
> PSS, please don't uninvite me from the GTG



Difference between fallers and cilmbers is fallers have a chance to run away from a bad cut, and if ya think a 660 is heavy on the ground, try hanging it off your saddle, lol.

As far as the gtg goes, I am totally open on dates, just threw out the first weekend in October as a staring point.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

We've got plenty of room for campers and tents, just want to let it cool off a little.


----------



## northmanlogging

So I just but in a bid on a pristine mac t... hope I gets it... My old jackson the liner is falling apart and there isn't any replacements for it. Gonna miss the jackson a little bit pounded many a dent out of it...


----------



## twochains

Way to shoot one across the deck! You're a mess Husk! I figure one would have to have a set of brass knuckles in his pocket ifn he went bar hoppin' with ya...I bet that mouth really gets to flappin'! LMAO! You're a good dude in my book! Nuttier than a fruit cake but definitely a good dude! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

Ya, Jon is a good dude, I met him a couple times. He struck me as the type of guy I wouldn't mind pullin an all nighter around the fire pit with. You put enough of us together and someones bound to need stitches or surgery! It'd be a good time nonetheless


----------



## mdavlee

You guys are really talking tonight. Off tomorrow so I'm not in bed yet. I may make it a little longer before I'm down.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Not a problem. The neighbor's a hospice nurse. She'll make it as painless as possible.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

HuskStihl said:


> Is your arborist side kinda like your feminine side?:jester::kilt:oke:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, although I consider you a friend, I will have to see if we are on #### talking terms yet. I hope so.
> PSS, please don't uninvite me from the GTG



Did someone say GTG???


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yup. Looking at putting one together down here at my place by Austin TX Octoberish.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> You guys are really talking tonight. Off tomorrow so I'm not in bed yet. I may make it a little longer before I'm down.



Gotta chunk up a biggun tomorrow if yer feelin sporty and like drivin...


----------



## Hedgerow

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yup. Looking at putting one together down here at my place by Austin TX Octoberish.



The biggun in Jasper AR is October 19th... 
What's the weather like down your way end of Oct?
Gotta be pretty decent eh?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Best time of the year, clear, calm, warm days, cool nights...


----------



## HuskStihl

I am neither a faller, nor a climber. But I am a pretty equal opportunity #### talker. I also wear thongs so my panties don't get bunched up when when people return the favor.

Thanks clint 'n jake, I owe ya'll one


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> Best time of the year, clear, calm, warm days, cool nights...



...and low humidity too.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> I am neither a faller, nor a climber. But I am a pretty equal opportunity #### talker. I also wear thongs so my panties don't get bunched up when when people return the favor.
> 
> Thanks clint 'n jake, I owe ya'll one



There is something seriously wrong with you... everybody knows that granny panties bunch less...


----------



## Hedgerow

JakeG said:


> ...and low humidity too.



Bet that's nice!!!
It was brutal here yesterday...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> There is something seriously wrong with you... everybody knows that granny panties bunch less...



NM...maybe he has it figured out...the chips might roll out quicker with a thong on? I'll have to take his word on that though...:msp_scared:


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> Bet that's nice!!!
> It was brutal here yesterday...:msp_thumbdn:



Yeh...rough! Hey who is putting on the GTG in Jasper? I wonder if it will hit near Wokaloosa or what ever that hippy fest is out there? I went and camped with the Rainbow Tribe one weekend out that way in Red Star....no comment


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> There is something seriously wrong with you... everybody knows that granny panties bunch less...



best way juss don't wear any ................then no chips .....no bunching and ifn ya get caught short .....ya get the idea lol


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Yeh...rough! Hey who is putting on the GTG in Jasper? I wonder if it will hit near Wokaloosa or what ever that hippy fest is out there? I went and camped with the Rainbow Tribe one weekend out that way in Red Star....no comment



Dan "RValue" will be holding this one at his retreat on the little buffalo just north of jasper on 7 I think...
And yes, there's some sort of hippie fest in eureka springs every year.. 
Have never been there though...


----------



## twochains

Uhhhh...rainbows and Eureeka Springs are an entirely different gathering! LMAO! The one I'm talking about is in and around Mulberry. 

Do they have a date set yet? Hey, Hedge...ya never said anything about Stumpy...is he doing ok?


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> Dan "RValue" will be holding this one at his retreat on the little buffalo just north of jasper on 7 I think...
> And yes, there's some sort of hippie fest in eureka springs every year..
> Have never been there though...



Dude right on the Little Buffalo is where the hippy fest is...right near Red Star. I rode my dual sport in and back roaded it around all the police units..good times! :cool2: I bet I have been gravel road where the GTG will be, I ran into a hippy chick walking to the gathering and I was on a gravel road which lead to dirt roads then trails down to the Little Buffalo. She was a nice girl :msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Uhhhh...rainbows and Eureeka Springs are an entirely different gathering! LMAO! The one I'm talking about is in and around Mulberry.
> 
> Do they have a date set yet? Hey, Hedge...ya never said anything about Stumpy...is he doing ok?



October 19 is the date for Jasper.
And yeah, stumpy is fine... But out of the saw building biz..
I think he's working for his local husky/Stihl dealer..


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I bet I have been gravel road where the GTG will be, I ran into a hippy chick walking to the gathering and I was on a gravel road which lead to dirt roads then trails down to the Little Buffalo. She was a nice girl :msp_wub:




Where'd ya bury her?


----------



## twochains

I'll never tell...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'll never tell...



hes stumped


----------



## twochains

Who? 

Dang what a nice day...80* and sorta rainy with overcast! Heck yeh! What is "The Crew" doing today? You fellas are awfully quiet! :msp_rolleyes:

I'm weed eating where I should be mowing hay. Had the boy out helping a little bit, I just had to look sometimes and look back at the ground. I was weed eating and caught some sort of a disturbance out of the corner of my eye...I guess the boy was in a swarm of pecker gnats...arms flying all over and sort of running and hopping down the drive way...awesome! :msp_rolleyes: Glad he's smart! Looks like I will still be doing the yard work for a few more years! :msp_w00t:


----------



## mdavlee

A lot better weather here today. I hope it holds out this week.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> A lot better weather here today. I hope it holds out this week.



supposed to be decent were I am too. 

hey mike, you think they will start counting chips in the 372 vs 460 thread opcorn:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Who?
> 
> Dang what a nice day...80* and sorta rainy with overcast! Heck yeh! What is "The Crew" doing today? You fellas are awfully quiet! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm weed eating where I should be mowing hay. Had the boy out helping a little bit, I just had to look sometimes and look back at the ground. I was weed eating and caught some sort of a disturbance out of the corner of my eye...I guess the boy was in a swarm of pecker gnats...arms flying all over and sort of running and hopping down the drive way...awesome! :msp_rolleyes: Glad he's smart! Looks like I will still be doing the yard work for a few more years! :msp_w00t:



well at least he didn't find the meat bees


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I kinda would like this overcast to hang around for a bit. 

Hey mdavlee, you noticing a bunch of fawns still with spots? Bow season starts here in about 10 days I think...TONS of spotted fawns running around, some of them look like they just a few months old. Weird...Al Gore must be on to something...

Jake, you got that pit all fired up, or ya cooking 2moro?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



And there it is :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

yup! There it is! Thanks RandyMac! Do ya know them guys?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

Sweet! Thanks Randy! Hey where have you been anyway?? We thought maybe you were out on the fire line.


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> supposed to be decent were I am too.
> 
> hey mike, you think they will start counting chips in the 372 vs 460 thread opcorn:



They might. I put a video of tramps 460 in there for them.


----------



## RandyMac

I am well past fireline duty.
Been busy lately.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Randy, you still here? there are two mac 10-10 at a auction tomorrow, they worth any thing? I know nuthin bout them macs.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

RandyMac said:


>



You call that big?!?, Why here in the great state of Texas we have trees the size of, well we have trees. Guess that whole everything's bigger in Texas thing kinda fell apart on that one.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Randy, you still here? there are two mac 10-10 at a auction tomorrow, they worth anything? I know nuthin bout them macs.



if they are clean and intact, go $25 on them.


----------



## mdavlee

Clint we've only seen 2 deer since we've been out here. No fawns either.


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> if they are clean and intact, go $25 on them.



they looked really good, the one I picked up had great compression. I think one said auto, oiler I guess. i'll go 25 on one, maybe some one here is lookin for one.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Randy, you still here? there are two mac 10-10 at a auction tomorrow, they worth any thing? I know nuthin bout them macs.



Those were good mid size saws way back when.

You buy one you have too get 2


----------



## twochains

Whats up there slayer! Boring ass'd day here... Should have been out making money rather than doing yard work...


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> Clint we've only seen 2 deer since we've been out here. No fawns either.



lots of spotted fawns here, bow starts the 15th. it good tho we lost a lot to blue tongue last year.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Those were good mid size saws way back when.
> 
> You buy one you have too get 2



why, you want one? I didn't know you collect.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Whats up there slayer! Boring ass'd day here... Should have been out making money rather than doing yard work...



getting ready for the labor day auction 2morrow. man I got the chiggers yesterday, n I got to go right back in there to mark buffers n boundrys this week. c'mon frost.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> why, you want one? I didn't know you collect.



Hey I've got a couple in the shop. If you get one you need another for parts


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> lots of spotted fawns here, bow starts the 15th. it good tho we lost a lot to blue tongue last year.



It's not too long til bow season in most states. Seen a lot of deer close to home this year.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> It's not too long til bow season in most states. Seen a lot of deer close to home this year.



Need to see one on the bbq and sausage grinder :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee

That's the best place for them.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Jake, you got that pit all fired up, or ya cooking 2moro?



Have the pit going now, had it goin yesterday with jalapeno/onion stuffed burgers! Just sausage the guy in town made for us last season.

Tomorrow I want to smoke a meat loaf for lunch. I MIGHT wrap it in a bacon weave to add some manliness. For dinner, pretty sure we're going to fry some chicken then make my dad's homemade macaroni and cheese, green beans and mashed patatoes.


----------



## twochains

I've seen some big "baskets" lately...we must have big #'s this year, there is a new gun season opening up for (3) days mid October for antlerless deer only. My Brother in Kentucky can kill a deer a day from September through February. If he wants to kill two or three a day it's $5 a piece.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> That's the best place for them.



With a tortilla and chipoltes too keep em warm


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I've seen some big "baskets" lately...we must have big #'s this year, there is a new gun season opening up for (3) days mid October for antlerless deer only. My Brother in Kentucky can kill a deer a day from September through February. If he wants to kill two or three a day it's $5 a piece.



in this county, you can kill a buttload of um if ya do it in the right order and buy the right bonus stamps. pppffftt, gets more complicated every year. what they tryin to do is encourage the part timers to kill doe. I shoot um all for the freezer so I don't care whats on they head, the grinder don't care neither.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Have the pit going now, had it goin yesterday with jalapeno/onion stuffed burgers! Just sausage the guy in town made for us last season.
> 
> Tomorrow I want to smoke a meat loaf for lunch. I MIGHT wrap it in a bacon weave to add some manliness. For dinner, pretty sure we're going to fry some chicken then make my dad's homemade macaroni and cheese, green beans and mashed patatoes.



DANG! Sounds good! I'll be there roun' ....1ish?


----------



## JakeG

The airport or the driveway?


----------



## twochains

IDK slayer, I have a resident group of twin producing does so I never shoot slickheads on my place. My Son last year was so upset at me for NOT shooting a doe yearling...I just couldn't do it, she just stood there and so did I with the cross hairs right between her eyes...Colt was like , "Shoot it...Shoot it Dad!" I took the rifle down from my shoulder and told him we needed her for the numbers. Colt was all watery eyed...Heather told me later that his little buddies at school, their Dad's had all killed deer that weekend...I guess he was ashamed of me in a little kid way of thinking.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, we over run with deer. shoot um all and theres still every where. that why disease is a problem.


----------



## twochains

Man there are deer everywhere but here on me! Although they can hide pretty good on my place, I have seen just a few in the last 10 years. I have caught a glimpse of a good mature buck..but that dude is slick and will prolly die of old age! Get this Mike, the big buck was "living" with my hounds up on the ridge! No ####...he stayed with those dogs, he would just get up when I would drive up to feed the dogs, never raise his tail, never run...just slip away. I only caught a glimpse of his horns once. And ya know...my dogs wouldn't run a deer for ####...maybe bump one ifn they had one get in their face er something. Hell the deer down here by the house stay with the dogs too...I'm talkin broad daylight, does be standing there with the dogs...crazy.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, we over run with deer. shoot um all and theres still every where. that why disease is a problem.



I've heard some deer around her have died due to blue tongue. I think anytime a deer is found dead in a pond and there is no sign of a chase, it is automatically assumed blue tongue. I saw the strangest thing once while me and some guys were coon hunting. I ran across a 100% complete skeleton of a good 8 point buck. You could have run a wire through the joints and make a skeleton...this buck had NOT been predated at all period! This deer was in the area known for bears, large coyote pack, and possibly a big cat er three. NOTHING not even buzzards had touched this carcass! WHY??? Something was bad wrong with that deer is what I figure! I have his skull in my shop.


----------



## RandyMac

I got invited to a deer cull back in the late '70s, they were destroying a tree nursery. There were three of us, the old guys brought bolt action '06s, I had a Savage 99 in .308.
It was a fearful slaughter, I reloaded 4 times, missed twice, had to shoot two deer twice, between the three of us, the final toll was 44 deer in 6 hours.


----------



## mdavlee

That's a pile of deer to take out in 6 hours.


----------



## bustedup

The Mar lodge cull biggest I been at .......place hadn't been stalked for 20 years .......most of the beasts were taken out by chopper


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


> I got invited to a deer cull back in the late '70s, they were destroying a tree nursery. There were three of us, the old guys brought bolt action '06s, I had a Savage 99 in .308.
> It was a fearful slaughter, I reloaded 4 times, missed twice, had to shoot two deer twice, between the three of us, the final toll was 44 deer in 6 hours.



They had one of them in Bernheim National Forest back in the mid '80s I think. They shot the deer from a helicopter. I never heard the #'s. There had been no hunting allowed there for over 30 years...you could bend down and there was zero under brush...all the deer were starving to death and stunted.


----------



## twochains

Here, y'all will get a kick out of this! I want one of these scopes!!! BAAAD!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnqptBYfESI


----------



## twochains

Randy...did you check that out?


----------



## twochains

What the heck are yens so quiet about? LOL! DANG!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ya'll are just mean....

Disney's Bambi - Mother's Death - YouTube


----------



## mdavlee

Been surfing craigslist for something I can't live without.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> Been surfing craigslist for something I can't live without.



Rob is slipping...jokes right there! LOL! :msp_w00t:


----------



## mdavlee

Yep. He's missing in action.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ya'll are just mean....
> 
> Disney's Bambi - Mother's Death - YouTube



bambi tastes good


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> bambi tastes good



Lol, we raised sheep growing up. Not a big fan of mutton, but rack of lamb on the other hand.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

I was spossed to tell y'all, cat is doin good. he on a contract job now and said he be back on in a few days.


----------



## twochains

Hey mdavlee, you gonna make that Fall GTG in Jasper that Hedgerow was talking about? That would be a far one for ya though...as the crow flys it isn't very far from Fayettevile.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> Lol, we raised sheep growing up. Not a big fan of mutton, but rack of lamb on the other hand.....



I love it! You make mint jelly to serve it with?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob is slipping...jokes right there! LOL! :msp_w00t:



What, he's looking for a stihl opcorn:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> What, he's looking for a stihl opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Lol, we raised sheep growing up. Not a big fan of mutton, but rack of lamb on the other hand.....



no, I can't do much with mutton. lambs ok. really need to age hang deer 2 weeks, that really takes the gamey taste away. plus, ya can't tell in sausage.


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Hey mdavlee, you gonna make that Fall GTG in Jasper that Hedgerow was talking about? That would be a far one for ya though...as the crow flys it isn't very far from Fayettevile.





roberte said:


> What, he's looking for a stihl opcorn:



Not sure. I would like to. It's a good drive from home for sure. 

Well no, maybe. mostly welders and lathes. Need something to make money with.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> I love it! You make mint jelly to serve it with?



That, or a lingonberry chipotle sauce that will make you cry. We Texans do like to add a little heat to everything ya know...


----------



## bustedup

Mutton is for soup lol.................or soling ya boots


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> Not sure. I would like to. It's a good drive from home for sure.
> 
> Well no, maybe. mostly welders and lathes. Need something to make money with.



try a printing press lol..........make ya own.................oh hang on that illegal lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Kinda like our roosters, once they start crowin' unless their breeders.... off with their heads


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Kinda like our roosters, once they start crowin' unless their breeders.... off with their heads



bout 8 weeks then? I let some go a bit long last year, little tuf.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

First crow means the testosterone's flowin', after that, either cull em or castrate em, and I've never been able to find those lil suckers.


----------



## twochains

I wanna raise a bunch of chickens to eat...I am not allowed to raise a couple steers...but the war department doesn't care about chickens. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I wanna raise a bunch of chickens to eat...I am not allowed to raise a couple steers...but the war department doesn't care about chickens. :msp_rolleyes:



what??? not allowed?? if I had time to put up a fence, I would. some day.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> First crow means the testosterone's flowin', after that, either cull em or castrate em, and I've never been able to find those lil suckers.



Aren't they right on the back bone where the feathers are thin under there wing and start back again? Capons right? I have eaten some before...seems like a dying art...caponizing a rooster


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Aren't they right on the back bone where the feathers are thin under there wing and start back again? Capons right? I have eaten some before...seems like a dying art...caponizing a rooster



yea, ya kill him if not carefull. I ain't operatin on no chickin.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> what??? not allowed?? if I had time to put up a fence, I would. some day.



Heck I have a fence...the steers if I want...pasture on my land...it's a no go from the Ol'Lady and the kiddo...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312672
View attachment 312673


These are our coops, we didn't want to do the same ole same ole...


----------



## twochains

I'm going to bed! You fellas have a good and safe day 2moro! Behave in here tonight! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh I see, they get attached to um, don't want to eat um.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312672
> View attachment 312673
> 
> 
> These are our coops, we didn't want to do the same ole same ole...



Super nice there Jolly! What are yer silver roosters? I was going to guess a silver sexlink or Egyptian phaomi??


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh I see, they get attached to um, don't want to eat um.



Wait til their bellies rumble then the opinion may well change lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Bardrocks


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> First crow means the testosterone's flowin', after that, either cull em or castrate em, and I've never been able to find those lil suckers.



That's what the urologist said when I went in for my vasectomy


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312672
> View attachment 312673
> 
> 
> These are our coops, we didn't want to do the same ole same ole...


nice man. the handbrake thinks they cute, thanks now she gonna want me to build one lol.


twochains said:


> I'm going to bed! You fellas have a good and safe day 2moro! Behave in here tonight! LOL!



nite Clint, take it lite.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> That's what the urologist said when I went in for my vasectomy



Hell ya shoulda told me lol ................I'd shown ya the quick way lol..............2 bricks.........or a rubber ring .........mind ya I think I still got the bull cutters lol


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> That's what the urologist said when I went in for my vasectomy



Sorry not signing up for that gig, nfw


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> nice man. the handbrake thinks they cute, thanks now she gonna want me to build one lol.
> 
> 
> nite Clint, take it lite.



Mike don't show her the pics lol .............mine the same she saw JL's furniture .................


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Sorry not signing up for that gig, nfw



me either lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Holy crap, ya'll show these pics to your wives? Gonna have to rethink my posts.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Holy crap, ya'll show these pics to your wives? Gonna have to rethink my posts.



well, only once in a while lol. mine is pretty cool really. I cannot complain. she was all for hosting a gtg here.


----------



## bustedup

Mine cool too.............juss don't post the nice furniture pics ...........or at least warn us first lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I read Chesapeake by James Michener a couple years ago. That area sounds so beautiful.


----------



## treeslayer2003

it is or was or would still be without the tourist and implants. we got about everything here, but they want it and they gonna get it looks like. dad was in texas in the army, he said the best people he ever met.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312675


Give ya a gift, just show her this pic and let her know this how bachelor loggers roll, lol.


----------



## bustedup

tourists.............oh don't go there lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312675
> 
> 
> Give ya a gift, just show her this pic and let her know this how bachelor loggers roll, lol.



sweet tater fries, mmmmmm. ya can keep the corn.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> tourists.............oh don't go there lol



Hey we all have to wear that t shirt a couple times a year.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Hey we all have to wear that t shirt a couple times a year.



I meant the visiting sort lol..............the dudes who kinda think hollywood films true lol


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312675
> 
> 
> Give ya a gift, just show her this pic and let her know this how bachelor loggers roll, lol.



right we get ya a profile on the single loggers dating site lol..................


----------



## treeslayer2003

I always said they shoulda built an overpass all the way from the bridge to ocean city. that way I ain't gotta deal with them morons on the road.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> it is or was or would still be without the tourist and implants. we got about everything here, but they want it and they gonna get it looks like. dad was in texas in the army, he said the best people he ever met.



I was born and raised in Kansas, have lived in four different countries, lived in Colorado for 15 years, worked all over Texas the last 5 years. Folks is folks. Having said that, my great great granddaddy is buried 12 miles north of here, and yes, I am surrounded by some of the most hospitable, generous people I've ever met.

"A Texan'll point out every flaw in that ole nag before you make the deal, but once it's done, there's no need to bite the coin"


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I always said they shoulda built an overpass all the way from the bridge to ocean city. that way I ain't gotta deal with them morons on the road.



thing here is....................they drive on wrong side of road lol..................


----------



## bustedup

I been in 15 countries worked in 12 lol ...............


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> thing here is....................they drive on wrong side of road lol..................



yea, they do that once in a while here too lol. sometimes they drive right off the bridge.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, they do that once in a while here too lol. sometimes they drive right off the bridge.



here too lol............thing is tho...........they then want ya to come pull them outta the bog they in ...........


----------



## bustedup

It blowing a gale here ................summer def gone lol


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> I read Chesapeake by James Michener a couple years ago. That area sounds so beautiful.



Good breed of gun Dog from chesapeake lol..........stubborn but great duck dog lol......rival the Lab that way


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Good breed of gun Dog from chesapeake lol..........stubborn but great duck dog lol......rival the Lab that way



I have a chessie, he 13 now. yea he don't like strangers at all and fears nuthin. but he go get um all day.


----------



## bustedup

Brian that spam dude back lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> thing here is....................they drive on wrong side of road lol..................



Good stuff right there

And this smack down from.a :kilt::kilt:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> good stuff right there
> 
> and this smack down from.a :kilt::kilt:



lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Sorry, gotta go. Must buy Oakleys, must buy Oakleys......


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have a chessie, he 13 now. yea he don't like strangers at all and fears nuthin. but he go get um all day.



I trained two to the gun .......but not common here .....mst use labs and springers with a few golden and flatcoats thrown in


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Sorry, gotta go. Must buy Oakleys, must buy Oakleys......



do not click that


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Sorry, gotta go. Must buy Oakleys, must buy Oakleys......



Right.....


----------



## bustedup

No it need nuked by the mods lol


----------



## roberte

At least dad, errrrr, gologit was on top of that crap


----------



## treeslayer2003

I have reported it and pm Darin


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> At least dad, errrrr, gologit was on top of that crap



we are gonna miss Bob that way.


----------



## bustedup

Brian will get it lol...............when he gets on or ....................wakes up lol


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have reported it and pm Darin



Me too, at least the report opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Me too, at least the report opcorn:



I did to lol......the report .......................he need humbolted ...........neck height


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I just got back, and these Oakleys are great! And the girls! It was a amazing! Oh... wait, what do you mean I'm broke.... they took everything?!? Be right back...


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> I just got back, and these Oakleys are great! And the girls! It was a amazing! Oh... wait, what do you mean I'm broke.... they took everything?!? Be right back...



Look easier way to get broke......................juss get married lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I did to lol......the report .......................he need humbolted ...........neck height



Nice horror movie visual

Humbolt at neck height


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> Look easier way to get broke......................juss get married lol



Gone broke that way... three times... They are all doing well by the way.


----------



## JakeG

Busted you are right about that!!

Jeff... I didn't know bachelors use placemats and real plates. Some of the ones I know eat their dinner over the sink so they don't have to wash dishes lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Nice horror movie visual
> 
> Humbolt at neck height



Keeps the logging theme lol


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Gone broke that way... three times... They are all doing well by the way.



LOL oh well ya learning............


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Busted you are right about that!!
> 
> Jeff... I didn't know bachelors use placemats and real plates. Some of the ones I know eat their dinner over the sink so they don't have to wash dishes lol



Bet that pic taken at his folks place lol.....................


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Keeps the logging theme lol



The next theme in this thread that we stay up to date on will be the first. :msp_w00t:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Busted you are right about that!!
> 
> Jeff... I didn't know bachelors use placemats and real plates. Some of the ones I know eat their dinner over the sink so they don't have to wash dishes lol



And I don't even spur trims, tell me I ain't a catch, lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Gone broke that way... three times... They are all doing well by the way.



3 really? ya learn yer lesson yet? I did that dumb stuff once, that was enuff. me n the currant not legal but she here 16 so we not fixin what not broke. 3 times, dang bro, that alota payments.


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> And I don't even spur trims, tell me I ain't a catch, lol



Well ...............hmmmmmmmmmmm .................we ask Husk lol


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> And I don't even spur trims, tell me I ain't a catch, lol



Sets a nice table setting.

That looks good on a dating page :jester:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Sets a nice table setting.
> 
> That looks good on a dating page :jester:



ya need to add in small print ........prospective partner must need to accept .......smell of two stroke.....wood chips in the underpants and able to accept that waliking across the nice wooden floor in newly caulked boots is just testing them........oh and a pre nup is reqired too lol


----------



## JakeG

He knows how to cook and clean too! Catch of the day!


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> ya need to add in small print ........prospective partner must need to accept .......smell of two stroke.....wood chips in the underpants and able to accept that waliking across the nice wooden floor in newly caulked boots is just testing them........oh and a pre nup is reqired too lol



With hands rougher than 3 peoples need to be. :msp_wub:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> 3 really? ya learn yer lesson yet? I did that dumb stuff once, that was enuff. me n the currant not legal but she here 16 so we not fixin what not broke. 3 times, dang bro, that alota payments.



Oh yeah, learned my lesson. Met the last one three days after I got down to Houston to clean up Ike, and we fell in luuuuuv. And so I basically gave up everything for luuuuuuv. And supported her, and her Dalmatian, and us, through sickness and health, yadayada, until she finally got a job and a boyfriend last spring. 

So yes, I dance on the weekends, and love the ladies, but only so much. But I still enjoy a civilized meal from time to time. And yes, it's a lotta payments.:msp_scared:


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh yeah, learned my lesson. Met the last one three days after I got down to Houston to clean up Ike, and we fell in luuuuuv. And so I basically gave up everything for luuuuuuv. And supported her, and her Dalmatian, and us, through sickness and health, yadayada, until she finally got a job and a boyfriend last spring.
> 
> So yes, I dance on the weekends, and love the ladies, but only so much. But I still enjoy a civilized meal from time to time. And yes, it's a lotta payments.:msp_scared:



Very civilized, you took your hat off at the table.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh yeah, learned my lesson. Met the last one three days after I got down to Houston to clean up Ike, and we fell in luuuuuv. And so I basically gave up everything for luuuuuuv. And supported her, and her Dalmatian, and us, through sickness and health, yadayada, until she finally got a job and a boyfriend last spring.
> 
> So yes, I dance on the weekends, and love the ladies, but only so much. But I still enjoy a civilized meal from time to time. And yes, it's a lotta payments.:msp_scared:



we get ya fixed up bro ...............how ya feel bout an ex East German shot putter lol............she'd be able to help with tha tree work lol


----------



## JakeG

Country dance, swing or other?

Making payments is probably still the cheaper route


----------



## TheJollyLogger

roberte said:


> Very civilized, you took your hat off at the table.:msp_biggrin:



Well, yeah, this is Texas.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> we get ya fixed up bro ...............how ya feel bout an ex East German shot putter lol............she'd be able to help with tha tree work lol



Omfg, 

Wonder were you got the idea for that....


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Omfg,
> 
> Wonder were you got the idea for that....



Eh I wonder lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> we get ya fixed up bro ...............how ya feel bout an ex East German shot putter lol............she'd be able to help with tha tree work lol



Tell me she has a sister...


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Tell memshe has a sister...



Yup lol................Hitlers great niece (incidentally they actually do live in the states lol)


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Tell me she has a sister...



Rather manish but .....


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh yeah, learned my lesson. Met the last one three days after I got down to Houston to clean up Ike, and we fell in luuuuuv. And so I basically gave up everything for luuuuuuv. And supported her, and her Dalmatian, and us, through sickness and health, yadayada, until she finally got a job and a boyfriend last spring.
> 
> So yes, I dance on the weekends, and love the ladies, but only so much. But I still enjoy a civilized meal from time to time. And yes, it's a lotta payments.:msp_scared:



well, I feel yer pain bro. jus so ya don't stick yer finger in that fire no more.


----------



## JakeG

Jeff, you gonna have enough placemats at the GTG? opcorn: How bout wine? I'm not big on wine though I will drink it. My dad used to brew his own beer so I've acquired a taste for different brews.. Wish I wouldn't have cause it's more expensive than various light beers!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> Yup lol................Hitlers great niece (incidentally they actually do live in the states lol)



Ok, two sisters, I'm interested, that's always fun... shotputters, so let's call them....substantial, or a whole lotta lovin. Being East German there will be a language barrier, which is a plus.... Oh, wait a minute, they're gonna have a unibrow, aren't they? And I bet they haven't seen a razor in the last decade! And I thought we were friends....


----------



## JakeG

and for the record... Ya do or you don't dance on the weekends?? 

This is Texas, it's normal where I'm from... Ever heard of Gruene Hall? That was 2.5 miles up the street from my house.


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ok, two sisters, I'm interested, that's always fun... shotputters, so let's call them....substantial, or a whole lotta lovin. Being East German there will be a language barrier, which is a plus.... Oh, wait a minute, they're gonna have a unibrow, aren't they? And I bet they haven't seen a razor in the last decade! And I thought we were friends....



your gettin picky lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Jeff, you gonna have enough placemats at the GTG? opcorn: How bout wine? I'm not big on wine though I will drink it. My dad used to brew his own beer so I've acquired a taste for different brews.. Wish I wouldn't have cause it's more expensive than various light beers!



Saturday night is black tie, of course. WTH kind of GTG did you think this was!


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ok, two sisters, I'm interested, that's always fun... shotputters, so let's call them....substantial, or a whole lotta lovin. Being East German there will be a language barrier, which is a plus.... Oh, wait a minute, they're gonna have a unibrow, aren't they? And I bet they haven't seen a razor in the last decade! And I thought we were friends....



Well all that may be true, but you could train to file that saw till it is Sharp


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ok, back to the sisters, I've got a razor and some tweezer, we'll sort it out


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ok, back to the sisters, I've got a razor and some tweezer, we'll sort it out



Duct tape and roids


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> Duct tape and roids



...


----------



## JakeG

:dribble:
.
.
.
.
:coffee: Mornin' men


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> :dribble:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :coffee: Mornin' men



:sigarette::coffee::still_dreaming:

Gday sir


----------



## northmanlogging

Greetings, I figure its a holiday, so I'm not going to work either one of em... of course the war dept. wants me to run the table saw around the house for her... (yes its got wheels and no you can't ride it)


----------



## mdavlee

We're working today. At least we get holiday pay.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> We're working today. At least we get holiday pay.



Us too... 
The machines run every day there's work... 
I actually like the shop on holidays... 
No salesmen.
No phone calls.
No corporates milling about...

Just the sound of the machines...


----------



## Trx250r180

mornin ,........................had to split some wood yesterday View attachment 312743
View attachment 312744
View attachment 312745


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> mornin ,........................had to split some wood yesterday View attachment 312743
> View attachment 312744
> View attachment 312745



What ya gonna do with it??


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> What ya gonna do with it??




i will split it one more time ,then mill what i can out of it ,i get some clean lumber out of butt cuts that are rotten,the limbs are usually higher in the tree ,it was too heavy for my skid steer to pick up as one log ,so had to rip it in half freehand ,then cut 4 feet off the swelled end ,still have 2- 9 footers to whittle on ,and the couple 4 footers


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Damn, I hope you fellas had a more productive day than me!!! I been mainly on a wild goose chase! 

Get a call early this morning from the boss, his brother the tweeker skidder OP, told him that there was 3 to 5 loads of logs over on the unit the "B" crew had been cutting on. Also there was some cabeling out of a ravine I needed to help on due to the skidder Op showing up in shorts and flip flops again! :msp_rolleyes:. 

So I get there, top and stump like 10 trees. I see a few oak and top and stump them. So I start my search for "unpainted" trees...found like 1/2 a load of them and fell them. Dang some of them were really nice, like 3ft on the stump nice! They had just been missed by the FS crew that was marking the save trees! Oh well..their loss.

The "B" crew skidder OP showed at about 10 and he was looking for what I had cut. A HUGE MASSIVE buck jumped up and trotted off, the damn thing would of scored like 180! That was about my highlight for the day.

So I got all that done and askked my skidder OP were the trees were. He said they were up in a section of the unit where I had gone through and cut all the hazard trees. I knew the boundary marks but was sucker enough to drive to the other landing to take a look see. Both skidders came over and I was surrounded by boundary marks. I'm like well where are the 3 loads...??? My skidder OP says well they are right there and pointed. I was like, "Ummm these (3) slashes on this timber is NOT a suggestion...this is the boundary!" He had been looking for timber at LEAST 80 ft out of the project! I just shook my head and went to the truck. I tell ya...there are zero brains, other than mine in (2) crews! The timber I had to choker out was cut below the boundary...not by me! I mean how many times can one crew screw up on a FOREST SERVICE job?? Absolute idiots! I have NEVER seen such DISREGARD for "rules" EVER! I would fine the piss out of the "B" crew!

List of infractions:

1) Skint at LEAST 30 save trees
2) Made deep ruts...a few holes (waist deep)
3) Cut below the designated boundary markers...like maybe a semi load
4) Fell trees below the boundary marker
5) Failed to cut ANY hazard trees period! 

Summation: What a worthless crew, who gives two ####s ifn ya have 30 years of logging on ya...Hell ya can't follow RULES! Geez!


----------



## twochains

Whats up Jake? You having a good Labor Day?


----------



## Joe46

Hmm. Triple stumpage for cutting over the boundry? That's gonna cost somebody some money!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Damn, I hope you fellas had a more productive day than me!!! I been mainly on a wild goose chase!
> 
> Get a call early this morning from the boss, his brother the tweeker skidder OP, told him that there was 3 to 5 loads of logs over on the unit the "B" crew had been cutting on. Also there was some cabeling out of a ravine I needed to help on due to the skidder Op showing up in shorts and flip flops again! :msp_rolleyes:.
> 
> So I get there, top and stump like 10 trees. I see a few oak and top and stump them. So I start my search for "unpainted" trees...found like 1/2 a load of them and fell them. Dang some of them were really nice, like 3ft on the stump nice! They had just been missed by the FS crew that was marking the save trees! Oh well..their loss.
> 
> The "B" crew skidder OP showed at about 10 and he was looking for what I had cut. A HUGE MASSIVE buck jumped up and trotted off, the damn thing would of scored like 180! That was about my highlight for the day.
> 
> So I got all that done and askked my skidder OP were the trees were. He said they were up in a section of the unit where I had gone through and cut all the hazard trees. I knew the boundary marks but was sucker enough to drive to the other landing to take a look see. Both skidders came over and I was surrounded by boundary marks. I'm like well where are the 3 loads...??? My skidder OP says well they are right there and pointed. I was like, "Ummm these (3) slashes on this timber is NOT a suggestion...this is the boundary!" He had been looking for timber at LEAST 80 ft out of the project! I just shook my head and went to the truck. I tell ya...there are zero brains, other than mine in (2) crews! The timber I had to choker out was cut below the boundary...not by me! I mean how many times can one crew screw up on a FOREST SERVICE job?? Absolute idiots! I have NEVER seen such DISREGARD for "rules" EVER! I would fine the piss out of the "B" crew!
> 
> List of infractions:
> 
> 1) Skint at LEAST 30 save trees
> 2) Made deep ruts...a few holes (waist deep)
> 3) Cut below the designated boundary markers...like maybe a semi load
> 4) Fell trees below the boundary marker
> 5) Failed to cut ANY hazard trees period!
> 
> Summation: What a worthless crew, who gives two ####s ifn ya have 30 years of logging on ya...Hell ya can't follow RULES! Geez!



Stay outta it Bro......ifn the axe is gonna fall be in the next county .......stranger things have happened than folks who's rears are on the line to try and pull others in to share the grief......I know ya got nothing to do with it but be aware that all


----------



## JakeG

Clint, its been going good for sure. Didn't smoke a meat loaf but did take care of a few snags on our own property. Burned a million pine needles and a bunch of punky pecan. We're currently frying chicken, baking Mac-n-cheese and green beans w/ butter reds. 

Father in law just showed up from the deer lease. Guess he smelled the food! Anyway, he threw two hogs in the freezer. Need to drop em off tomorrow! He trapped 9 of em... Said there's plenty of turkey sign and deer all over the place. 

Im definitely gettin excited! I know some of y'all are too


----------



## twochains

Well actually, the day I was burning in on the "B" and noticed their damage...I ribboned the unit off, seperating us. The forester already knows the damage and banned the "B" crew from ever cutting FS property again...mainly for the skidding. The Forester likes me and knows all (3) of my units are damage free. He also knows I was going to have to go in a "fix" their screw up. 

I am done there anyway for good...I made damn sure everything was finished..even bumped knots at the landing. Now I have to finish up that 300 acres which will be maybe this week or I could be moving to the "pumpkin patch" by Wednesday. 

Personally I don't mind Forest Service jobs...and I have had some pissers! I used to cut damn near ALL the ERC sales, I cut them for 15 years! Never once had a complaint about my work. I followed the "rules", cut everything marked even unmarketable, cut tops into sections when visible from roads, cut belly limbs so tops lay flat....skinning trees was not a problem, at the time I was toting out everything on my shoulder. I mean, just doing a conscientious respectful job for the Forest Service...is there any option there?? NO!

I don't know... it's really frustrating...you can't get away from it either..it's fricken EVERYWHERE!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Damn, I hope you fellas had a more productive day than me!!! I been mainly on a wild goose chase!
> 
> Get a call early this morning from the boss, his brother the tweeker skidder OP, told him that there was 3 to 5 loads of logs over on the unit the "B" crew had been cutting on. Also there was some cabeling out of a ravine I needed to help on due to the skidder Op showing up in shorts and flip flops again! :msp_rolleyes:.
> 
> So I get there, top and stump like 10 trees. I see a few oak and top and stump them. So I start my search for "unpainted" trees...found like 1/2 a load of them and fell them. Dang some of them were really nice, like 3ft on the stump nice! They had just been missed by the FS crew that was marking the save trees! Oh well..their loss.
> 
> The "B" crew skidder OP showed at about 10 and he was looking for what I had cut. *A HUGE MASSIVE buck jumped up and trotted off, the damn thing would of scored like 180! That was about my highlight for the day.*
> So I got all that done and askked my skidder OP were the trees were. He said they were up in a section of the unit where I had gone through and cut all the hazard trees. I knew the boundary marks but was sucker enough to drive to the other landing to take a look see. Both skidders came over and I was surrounded by boundary marks. I'm like well where are the 3 loads...??? My skidder OP says well they are right there and pointed. I was like, "Ummm these (3) slashes on this timber is NOT a suggestion...this is the boundary!" He had been looking for timber at LEAST 80 ft out of the project! I just shook my head and went to the truck. I tell ya...there are zero brains, other than mine in (2) crews! The timber I had to choker out was cut below the boundary...not by me! I mean how many times can one crew screw up on a FOREST SERVICE job?? Absolute idiots! I have NEVER seen such DISREGARD for "rules" EVER! I would fine the piss out of the "B" crew!
> 
> List of infractions:
> 
> 1) Skint at LEAST 30 save trees
> 2) Made deep ruts...a few holes (waist deep)
> 3) Cut below the designated boundary markers...like maybe a semi load
> 4) Fell trees below the boundary marker
> 5) Failed to cut ANY hazard trees period!
> 
> Summation: What a worthless crew, who gives two ####s ifn ya have 30 years of logging on ya...Hell ya can't follow RULES! Geez!



the things you see when ya don't have a gun, as my dad would say :wink2:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Clint, its been going good for sure. Didn't smoke a meat loaf but did take care of a few snags on our own property. Burned a million pine needles and a bunch of punky pecan. We're currently frying chicken, baking Mac-n-cheese and green beans w/ butter reds.
> 
> Father in law just showed up from the deer lease. Guess he smelled the food! Anyway, he threw two hogs in the freezer. Need to drop em off tomorrow! He trapped 9 of em... Said there's plenty of turkey sign and deer all over the place.
> 
> Im definitely gettin excited! I know some of y'all are too



Dude, you would have done backflips to have shot the buck I saw this morning! I have seen alot of bucks...and alot of big bucks in Kentucky. I have only seen near a dozen that if even in a Game Warden's front yard...would have a bad day! LOL! The one from this morning joins those ranks! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> the things you see when ya don't have a gun, as my dad would say :wink2:



sometimes ya better not having a gun lol


----------



## JakeG

Clint, from what I'm finding... Your B crew sounds like the norm down here and it's sad. They treat the woods like a bumper pool game, using the save trees to help make the turn.


----------



## mdavlee

We had a pretty good day at work. Drilled some holes in some concrete walls to hang 1" carbon steel base plates. Dang plates are heavy to work with. 1300 lbs for a 4x8 sheet of it.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> We had a pretty good day at work. Drilled some holes in some concrete walls to hang 1" carbon steel base plates. Dang plates are heavy to work with. 1300 lbs for a 4x8 sheet of it.



Mike, what do you build? 



JakeG said:


> Clint, from what I'm finding... Your B crew sounds like the norm down here and it's sad. They treat the woods like a bumper pool game, using the save trees to help make the turn.



Yeh, I guess. See I guess I have just done a bunch more FS jobs than the B crew, but ignorance is no excuse. As far as turn trees..thats just a no no on FS land. What I do on blow down units is clear straight (er) lanes by cutting the 5.5 slash stuff. Also I leave my hazards and snags till last, this way if a log "needs" a turn tree...maybe they can use the trees that I will be falling later in the project. Really though, skinning FS save trees is just neglect. 

But you're right though, there are ALOT of sub par logging crews out there...Thank God for word of mouth!


----------



## mdavlee

We're building tornado missile shields at a nuke plant eight now. I think there's about 41 tons of steel going into all of them at this plant.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> We're building tornado missile shields at a nuke plant eight now. I think there's about 41 tons of steel going into all of them at this plant.



doing some quick math that's only 63 4x8 sheets? must only be protecting selected areas?


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> doing some quick math that's only 63 4x8 sheets? must only be protecting selected areas?



Yep just certain areas are getting these upgrades.


----------



## twochains

Joe46 said:


> Hmm. Triple stumpage for cutting over the boundry? That's gonna cost somebody some money!



Joe46, ya know, I doubt they will do anything. They should. Had this not been a recovery unit, things would have been much different I assure you.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312841


Hey y'all, had a great labor day. Good pool party at the neighbor's place. Came up with a couple more items for the show, what ya think?


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> mornin ,........................had to split some wood yesterday View attachment 312743
> View attachment 312744
> View attachment 312745



Them's some sexy look'n dogs on dat saw!


----------



## twochains

Hey Jolly, looks good! Have you ever though of trying to make red cedar shoe stretchers? I used to saw lots of blanks to companies that made those. I like the wine kraft idea though...now ya need to make one that will hold several bottles. LOL! I'm sure that's exactly what you wanted...some hell billy from Arkansas giving you suggestions when you weren't asking!...I'm awesome like that though. sorry :msp_w00t:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 312853


This is the one I came up with for multiple bottles. It can be wall mounted or horizontal under a cabinet. I just thought the balancing one was cool.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 312853
> 
> 
> This is the one I came up with for multiple bottles. It can be wall mounted or horizontal under a cabinet. I just thought the balancing one was cool.



Actually the one on the cedar board being balanced is mind blowing. I would have a better shot at figuring the "small log" one having a bigger foot print so easier to balance. However that board is just crazy! Magician's never give up their secrets but how did you figure that out?

The multi bottle is "Top Shelf"! Really nice, I could easily see that in an up class cabin!


----------



## twochains

Hey there Rob! How was your Labor Day?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> Actually the one on the cedar board being balanced is mind blowing. I would have a better shot at figuring thee "small log" one having a bigger foot print so easier to balance. However that board is just crazy! Magician's never give up their secrets but how did you figure that out?
> 
> The multi bottle is "Top Shelf"! Really nice, I could easily see that in an up class cabin!



Actually, the logs are tougher to balance, because the side to side footprint is smaller. The hole has to be dead on square or side to side comes into play. They are amazingly stable once you get the angles right. I think they'll sell.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey there Rob! How was your Labor Day?



Oh fine, little bbq, a little stiring the pot down in chainsaw 

Oh and I got 2 brand new batteries for the truck, had to piss and moan but got em for free under warranty. 

Fire up that 660 tomorrow :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

You are gonna fire up a 660? Man I love mine! I love how it pulls when falling oak and those big pine I fell today. Really comfortable saw to carry as a main saw.


----------



## twochains

Evening slayer... ya buy me anything at the auction today? :msp_w00t:


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Actually, the logs are tougher to balance, because the side to side footprint is smaller. The hole has to be dead on square or side to side comes into play. They are amazingly stable once you get the angles right. I think they'll sell.



They'd better! Lot of ex-wives to keep happy. Just teasing. Jeff, you are one skilled individual. You said, "jack of all trades, master of none." So far, I've seen nothing you've said or shown that didn't scream "I know what the #### I'm doing."


----------



## treeslayer2003

got a rotary tiller for the garden tractor, antiqe chain grinder, torch, odds n ends can,t even remember. she paid 140 for two crappy prints. my dang feet hurt.


----------



## HuskStihl

Clint, I'm really glad the foresters are getting to know what kind of guy you are. I would t be surprised on the least if the B crew tried to shuttle blam your way when the #### hits the fan. Lazy, lying piece of #### is as lazy, lying piece of #### does.


----------



## twochains

Good evening Husk!

Hey slayer, what did those Macs bring?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Good evening Husk!
> 
> Hey slayer, what did those Macs bring?



best one 35, other one 25. you know, people crazy. they pay new price for used.


----------



## HuskStihl

"Not quite as handsome" Mike. You're one strong dude. I could prolly only lift a couple of those plates at a time, to your 63!?

Anyway good stuff in the 372/460 thread. Funny thing, before Clint started this thread, I would have thought that mattered. Now I'm seriously like "run a ####ing wild thing if you want, why the #### should I care what you like." I know what I like, and that's more or less good enough for me.

If you got rid of some of that "hippie hair" you could become "very slightly less handsome Mike":msp_biggrin:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> They'd better! Lot of ex-wives to keep happy. Just teasing. Jeff, you are one skilled individual. You said, "jack of all trades, master of none." So far, I've seen nothing you've said or shown that didn't scream "I know what the #### I'm doing."



You're too kind. On a brighter note, I went to a pool party and I didn't get married, or even engaged. Don't laugh, that was hard for me!


----------



## mdavlee

Well the 63 is the total weight. The biggest piece we wrestled today was 6'5" by 1'3". Over 300 lbs and we punched 11 1 1/16" holes in it on a 100 ton punch. It was a good bit of muscle work but much better than drilling those holes out.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I consider that a big step in my personal growth.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> You're too kind. On a brighter note, I went to a pool party and I didn't get married, or even engaged. Don't laugh, that was hard for me!



How "young" are ya? I am just tryin' to figure out ifn yer hangin' out wit hotties or the dry cows? :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> Well the 63 is the total weight. The biggest piece we wrestled today was 6'5" by 1'3". Over 300 lbs and we punched 11 1 1/16" holes in it on a 100 ton punch. It was a good bit of muscle work but much better than drilling those holes out.



What kind of temps down in those missile silos? Sounds like a tough job to me!


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> You're too kind. On a brighter note, I went to a pool party and I didn't get married, or even engaged. Don't laugh, that was hard for me!





TheJollyLogger said:


> I consider that a big step in my personal growth.



My father is looking for wife number 5 online. Current GF is 53, dad is 76, my oldest sister is 51. She's not happy, I couldn't care less. I've tole him if he gets married more than 30 minutes from me I'm not coming. I don't feel like meeting her kids, I've just been down this road with him a few times too many. I'm not saying ill be married forever, but I don't see myself getti g married again. No point in keeping a GF around after your tired of having sex with her. For me, usually about three months. To be fair, for her, maybe one night


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> What kind of temps down in those missile silos? Sounds like a tough job to me!



This is in the main building. It was about the same inside as outside today. Glad it cooled off from the upper 90s down to low 80s.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> How "young" are ya? I am just tryin' to figure out ifn yer hangin' out wit hotties or the dry cows? :msp_w00t:



Your "dry cow" may easily be my "hottie." It's like those cialis "You still feel the same about her as you did when you were cheating on your second wife with her, but now you can't get it up, and your worried she might start banging some JakeG/KennyG kid" commercials


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Same age as my favourite saw, fowty fow. Not worried about the women this year, gonna rebuild the business. Dad and I have reconnected after 20 years, and we are having an amazing time. Got a full woodshop going, making some great stuff, and who knows from here? I have landscaped, logged, and climbed for too damn long, and made a lot of people a lot of money. Maybe it's time I made a little, but I have come to realize it won't be in the trees.


----------



## twochains

That's great that you and your Dad are doing this together! I'm sure he loves your company.


----------



## twochains

Later Men! Got a big day ahead of me 2moro. You fellas stay out of trouble on here. Be safe 2moro!


----------



## Hedgerow

Baahhh!!!
I'm still at work...


----------



## mdavlee

Headed to bed myself


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Headed to bed myself



And I got an hour drive home....
We sorta tore up a press unit today...
Long story...


----------



## mdavlee

Ah well that sounds like a problem.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> That's great that you and your Dad are doing this together! I'm sure he loves your company.



It's been good for both of us, there was a lot of unsettled business. Just remember, your dad di the best he could with the tools he had at the time.


----------



## HuskStihl

My older 2 sisters still blame a lot of the bad decisions they've made on my dad. He was no ward cleaver, and I'm not convinced he did all he could for us, but it is what it is, and I've got more important things to so than ##### about my parents.

Night all, HS out


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Same age as my favourite saw, fowty fow. Not worried about the women this year, gonna rebuild the business. *Dad and I have reconnected after 20 years, and we are having an amazing time.* Got a full woodshop going, making some great stuff, and who knows from here? I have landscaped, logged, and climbed for too damn long, and made a lot of people a lot of money. Maybe it's time I made a little, but I have come to realize it won't be in the trees.



you hang on to that.

it has been 5 years since mine passed


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> you hang on to that.
> 
> it has been 5 years since mine passed



Yup...
3 years since I burried mine...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> you hang on to that.
> 
> it has been 5 years since mine passed



12 since my Dad passed ....wish I'd done more with him and listened more...........


----------



## twochains

6 for me! July 9, 2007 and oddly enough Heather's Dad passed July the 9, 2008...ain't that special?...weird I know that, I mean do you all know a couple that lost their Dad's same day exactly a year apart?? Hell, I think I would stand a better chance getting struck by lightening twice...


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> And I got an hour drive home....
> *We* sorta tore up a press unit today...
> Long story...



That a boy...there's no (I) in team...uhhhh wait a sec....yep..I'm asleep


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> 6 for me! July 9, 2007 and oddly enough Heather's Dad passed July the 9, 2008...ain't that special?...weird I know that, I mean do you all know a couple that lost their Dad's same day exactly a year apart?? Hell, I think I would stand a better chance getting struck by lightening twice...



Eh don't tempt the lightening think lol......................


----------



## JakeG

Clint, you gotta start goin' to bed early bud! Your update is due here pretty soon.. Hopefully that 300 acres treated you well cause that pumpkin patch is waitin on ya. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## twochains

EL OH EL Jake! Yeh I do seem to get on here in the evening and give a "What twochains been doing today" kinda deal. 

Well, I did possibly the worst job you can do in 90* weather... can ya guess what it has to do with?? I'll give ya a hint...chainsaw, 10ft RR ties, my shoulder, and lastly creosote...did I mention it was Africa hot with zero shade?? 

Believe me when I say I am tired, sunburnt and creosote burnt...all I smell is creosote...I'm breathing it


----------



## twochains

Evening Rob, whats crackin'?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Rob, whats crackin'?



just killing time, bbq later


----------



## twochains

Sounds good Rob. You been keeping busy?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Sounds good Rob. You been keeping busy?



busy being a relative term


----------



## JakeG

Clint that definitely sounds a like a rough day.. I know what you mean about the heat! This morning it was so humid I almost had to push the air outta the damn way. :msp_ohmy:

Back to your daily update deal. It helps guys like me.. We don't get to work in the woods as much as we'd like.. So hearing yours, cat's, Handsome Mike's, tramp's, NM's, Brian's, Robert's, Dad's, Not-Quite-As-Handsome-But-Still-Handsome Mike's and especially Mr. Mac's stories helps us live vicariously, and therefore has a positive impact on our day!

Time for a brew...


----------



## twochains

Well thanks Jake! LOL! Ya know,, ifn I was gonna drink a beer right now...I think it would be a Sam Adams Boston Lager...in a Sam Adams frosted glass of course! :cool2:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Funny you should say that, just went to do a bid and have a couple of sam's finest with the neighbor. Evenin all


----------



## mdavlee

I had some Sam Adams tonight too. The place we're staying at has free drinks and appetizers on Tuesday. Pretty good stuff and free beer. :beer:


----------



## tramp bushler

I tried some of that but wasn't that impressed. It was OK . I'm kinda between favorite beers at this point. Had another day of sitting on my butt. A lot of pain is coming out of my joints. I need 1 week of doin totally nothing and a week of easy moose hunting. 
The wife and I went shooting yesterday is was great to see both rifles still sighted in. I'm wanting to use my 6.5 Creedmoor for moose and caribou this year.


----------



## mdavlee

I like the micro brew stuff a lot better. I just don't like bud light any more. 6.5 creedmoor is a nice round.


----------



## northmanlogging

Man its been nearly a year since I went shooting... used to be 2-3 times a month... then I wanted to start a logging business on the side...


Guiness and Alaskan Amber/Summer ale, I think coors had a number 12? batch that oddly enough was pretty damn good... 

Jameson and ginger ale is pretty good too...


----------



## roberte

:coffee:


----------



## twochains

IPA Singlewide!

Hey Glen, I got a 660 the other day! I'm ordering a Stihl ES light 32" bar for. I like the saw!


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> IPA Singlewide!
> 
> Hey Glen, I got a 660 the other day! I'm ordering a Stihl ES light 32" bar for. I like the saw!



You'll like the saw with the light bar even better.


----------



## northmanlogging

I think I may have to break down and buy some more light bars... the custom self made one is holding up fine now (well the tip is falling off...) but I don't have access to a mill anymore to make more of em...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> IPA Singlewide!
> 
> Hey Glen, I got a 660 the other day! I'm ordering a Stihl ES light 32" bar for. I like the saw!



guess I ain't hip, what IPA mean?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess I ain't hip, what IPA mean?



Back when I did drink, there was two kinds.

Coors.umpkin2:


----------



## Joe46

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess I ain't hip, what IPA mean?



India Pale Ale. Very hoppie. Many don't like it. I do. We've got a lot of good ones here in the PNW.


----------



## tramp bushler

I busheled for a day with a seriously juiced 660 a number of years ago had a 30" Oregon on it. A 34" would have hung better IMO. It cut like a raped ape but it was too grip end balanced for my liking. Had a heck of a time matching up my face cuts. BUT it will prolly feel good to you. U got 63 ga. Right?mm
A 660 can shred 50 ga chain. Half wrap or full. ? Nice big dogs or sliders.??


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> I busheled for a day with a seriously juiced 660 a number of years ago had a 30" Oregon on it. *A 34" would have hung better IMO.* It cut like a raped ape but it was too grip end balanced for my liking. Had a heck of a time matching up my face cuts. BUT it will prolly feel good to you. *U got 63 ga. Right?mm
> A 660 can shred 50 ga chain.* Half wrap or* full. ? Nice big dogs *or sliders.??




+1 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> I busheled for a day with a seriously juiced 660 a number of years ago had a 30" Oregon on it. A 34" would have hung better IMO. It cut like a raped ape but it was too grip end balanced for my liking. Had a heck of a time matching up my face cuts. BUT it will prolly feel good to you. U got 63 ga. Right?mm
> A 660 can shred 50 ga chain. Half wrap or full. ? Nice big dogs or sliders.??



big stock dogs, looking for a full wrap. you think I should go to 63? Brian said it will also oil better. we had 404 on a 056 cuz it would break 3/8, if it comes back that strong i'll be a happy boy. i'm thinking 36" bar.


----------



## treeslayer2003

shoot you prolly talkin bout Clints saw, I got the threads cornfused. oh well, I appriceate yer advice either way.


----------



## HuskStihl

Shiner Bock. Actually not too different from Sam.

6.5 creedmore? 120gr or 140gr? You better shoot as good as you saw to moose hunt with that. Last moose I saw was fairly large. .300 Winchester magnum. Should make stihl heads happy, magnum sounds tough. Kinda like JR "Turbo", sounds really fast.
WTF did this post mean:msp_confused:

Glad to see ya around these parts Glen


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> Shiner Bock. Actually not too different from Sam.
> 
> 6.5 creedmore? 120gr or 140gr? You better shoot as good as you saw to moose hunt with that. Last moose I saw was fairly large. .300 Winchester magnum. Should make stihl heads happy, magnum sounds tough. Kinda like JR "Turbo", sounds really fast.
> WTF did this post mean:msp_confused:
> 
> Glad to see ya around these parts Glen



. 120 TTSX @ 3,000-3,050 . 130 gr Sirocco ll @ 2900 . 130 gr TSX @2850. 
. Not to infuriate anyone but I hate the 300. Almost as much as I hate the 06 . A 338 anything is a lot better than the 300 s. The 6.5 Swede is the most well used moose round in Sweden and Norway. The Creed has the same ballistics as the Swede and the 260 . Normally I would use my 9.3×64 . 250 gr [email protected] 2750 or 285gr Lapua Mega or Norma Orynx @2650. Or a 375 Ruger 270gr Hornady or [email protected] 2700 . 
But I want to get one with the Creed. 
Plenty of moose r killed every year with the 270 Win.


----------



## tramp bushler

So There.:confident::haha:


----------



## HuskStihl

No "so there" needed. I'm sure moose have been put down with a 220 swift. I think a Weatherby 270 mag would do fine as well as looking super purdy. 150gr 3200 fps.
Not arguing Glen, I promise. If I'm right the creedmore is similar to a 266 Winchester, and nothing wrong with that.


----------



## tramp bushler

OK, now your pushing it. There is no 266 Winchester. There is a 260 Remington and a 264 Winchester. But No 266 . Unless you've wildcatted one?

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## northmanlogging

The .300 win mag. is all fine and good for ultra long range shooting. The 06 is nice but its old and there are better rounds out there, 270 being one of them, or 7mm. Then you have the short magnum stuff, which I consider to be on the wild cat side of things and to expensive to shoot regularly with. For me .308 win. or 7.62 nato will take anything on this end of the continent and at reasonable ranges for hunting 800 yds max although the farthest I have been able to shoot mine is 400yds in real conditions. Anything longer involves long bits of paved area or across canyons, and frankly its just not safe or easy to check on your target. I hear tell of long distance ranges here in warshington but most of em you have to be a member (with yearly dues ick...) or they only let you load one round at a time and there is some douche looking over your shoulder the entire time, with the implied threat that one wrong move and its lights out buddy... Makes for a not fun day.

I would like to acquire a .338 Lapua or say a .50 bmg for stupid long shots... but I'm really not much for hunting anymore so its just for paper...

by the way 400 yds is a lot longer then most people realize especially with iron sights... a 21" steel plate looks like an orange thumb tack, and your front sight covers most of the target... A scope helps but not by much... if you have decent eye sight and a steady rest, you can reacquire the target in time to see the bullet strike and then wait a second or so for the ding...


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> big stock dogs, looking for a full wrap. you think I should go to 63? Brian said it will also oil better. we had 404 on a 056 cuz it would break 3/8, if it comes back that strong i'll be a happy boy. i'm thinking 36" bar.



Besides the better oiling,i have noticed less stretch in the 063,i really like the balance on sprocket side with full wrap over the 3/4 also


----------



## tramp bushler

I think that I know more about rifles for heavy and dangerous game than I do about runnin a power saw. At least as much anyway. 

I'm just having fun with ya :msp_wink:


----------



## Joe46

Anybody that has a 9.3 X 64 has a pretty good clue on big game cartridges.:msp_wink:


----------



## tramp bushler

:msp_biggrin::msp_thumbup:
It's pretty good. The easiest shooting rifle in the 375 H+H power category I've ever shot. And I've owned and shot a lot of them.


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> I think that I know more about rifles for heavy and dangerous game than I do about runnin a power saw. At least as much anyway.
> 
> I'm just having fun with ya :msp_wink:



I know more about rifles than I do about running a saw too, for me, that's not saying much. I do know there is no 266 Winchester. That was the fingers being unable to keep up with the brain.
I have never killed anything bigger than a mule deer. Whew, glad that's off my chest


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess I ain't hip, what IPA mean?




India Pale Ale.

The 264 Winchester is faster than the Creed. But only a couple hundred fps and you have to burn 50% more powder than the Creed to get it. 
The 6.5 Creedmoor is for me, the ultimate wolf round. Possibly the 25/06 or 257 Whby. Is even more so. But they are too fast for fox and lynx. And solids aren't available for them anymore. The 110 gr Barnes Banded solid is my fur bullet of choice in the 6.5 .


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> guess I ain't hip, what IPA mean?



it means,

add 5 bucks


----------



## tramp bushler

The Alaska IPA is the same $ as any other Alaska.


----------



## mdavlee

The new berger bullets are working great for long range hunting. I reload everything now that's center fire.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> big stock dogs, looking for a full wrap. you think I should go to 63? Brian said it will also oil better. we had 404 on a 056 cuz it would break 3/8, if it comes back that strong i'll be a happy boy. i'm thinking 36" bar.



I think your saw is in the back of my truck :msp_wink:


View attachment 313045
View attachment 313046
View attachment 313047
View attachment 313048
View attachment 313049


----------



## JakeG

tramp bushler said:


> The Alaska IPA is the same $ as any other Alaska.



Tramp, I know they aren't local to you.. But how much to ship me 5gallons of glacier brewhouse amber ale? 

I know very VERY little about guns/ammo. However, I'd like to get something smaller.. my 30-06 is not necessary around here.


----------



## HuskStihl

I'd like a .22 Varminter. With guns I'm just the opposite as saws. I like big assed saws and am not a big fan of little screamers, but I like a 20ga over under shotgun, and small rifle bullets moving quickly. Another confession. I can't shot birds or skeets to save my life. I think about stuff until they are out of range. Rifles on the other hand....


----------



## HuskStihl

Also, I used to reload and customize, but never wildcatted a cartridge. All that stuff is pretty much behind me now, but there was a time I could name the FPS for pretty much every common combo out there. Now I can name a few, but would have to google the rest. That may be dementia as well, however


----------



## tramp bushler

mdavlee said:


> The new berger bullets are working great for long range hunting. I reload everything now that's center fire.




I haven't tried the Berger's yet. I'm scared they will rip a beautiful cross fox in half. 

A pretty useful rifle is a 243 win. It bridges the gap great. 
A 6 mil Remington is a great round also. Faster than the 243 with heavy bullets.


----------



## jrcat

Howdy Guys. Been out in the woods cutting,skidding and cutting and skidding..well you get the idea. Feels good to be busy and feeling like a human being instead of a worthless crap bag sitting in the arm chair watching tv all day. Cutting then bunching with my dozer works awesome. Much faster turn around times with the skidder that way IMO


----------



## treeslayer2003

my currant pet rifle is a single shot .243 with 80 grain barnes ttsx. that combo is mostly all about accuracy. I love the barnes and use them in my muzzleloaders as well. the little rifle works great for neck shots on whitetail out to 400 yds.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> I think your saw is in the back of my truck :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 313045
> View attachment 313046
> View attachment 313047
> View attachment 313048
> View attachment 313049



hopefully Brian, that is how it will turn out. same guy building mine as yers so should be a good runner. when I get it back i'll be lookin harder for the handle n a long bar. not sure what bar ima run, it won't be Oregon. mebe Randy W. will have another bar buy.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Howdy Guys. Been out in the woods cutting,skidding and cutting and skidding..well you get the idea. Feels good to be busy and feeling like a human being instead of a worthless crap bag sitting in the arm chair watching tv all day. Cutting then bunching with my dozer works awesome. Much faster turn around times with the skidder that way IMO



good to have ya back my friend.


----------



## roberte

hello cat :cool2::cat:


----------



## treeslayer2003

View attachment 313072
View attachment 313073


these are for Paccity, hope fully he will see them. I have never figured out how to post pics on a pm.


----------



## roberte

well just to get in on gun talk.

I like my .300 win mag, 180gr Barnes X or Bear Claws, been my go to gun in the last few years

I also like the .325 WSM, Kimber, Stainless, Leopold VXIII

for a small gun, before dad passed, he showed up at the house and gave me his .30 carbine. I always liked that one, short barrel, open peep sight. Not a big or fast cartridge, but put meat in the freezer.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> hello cat :cool2::cat:



Yo Rob. Hows it going good sir?


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Yo Rob. Hows it going good sir?



it going allright. good to hear your back in the woods :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## JakeG

jrcat.. good to see you online, glad you've been able to work! Hopefully the dry spell is over for ya!

Howdy men!


----------



## JakeG

While we're halfway on the topic of guns, here's my grocery getter:

Rugger M77 & Nikon Buckmaster scope (Not sure which one)




I do have a question about scopes though... I know there's so many out there and I'd like to know which one I have or where it falls in the line-up as far as quality goes. Hopefully it's not on the same level as Rob's 290 Farmboss w/a 20" Blade. 

So how do I figure out which one I have?


----------



## mdavlee

What is the magnification on it?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> While we're halfway on the topic of guns, here's my grocery getter:
> 
> Rugger M77 & Nikon Buckmaster scope (Not sure which one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question about scopes though... I know there's so many out there and I'd like to know which one I have or where it falls in the line-up as far as quality goes. Hopefully it's not on the same level as *Rob's 290 Farmboss w/a 20" Blade*.
> 
> So how do I figure out which one I have?



o brother, blade, that's some good stuff right there 

can you see out of that scope?


----------



## JakeG

Bottom says 4.5-14x40


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> o brother, blade, that's some good stuff right there
> 
> can you see out of that scope?



blade...  God, I hate that word on this forum. Makes me grit my teeth even when I'm the one using it


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Bottom says 4.5-14x40



so far so good, 

if you can see thru it and your happy why not

or you can Nikon vs Leopold Vs Swarofski 


Ready go :msp_razz:


----------



## mdavlee

I had one of those before. It was good for a budget scope. New was $350 or so. My next scope will probably be an SWFA FFP 3-15 or a used nightforce in 3-15 or 5-22. Glass is everything on a rifle.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> blade...  God, I hate that word on this forum. Makes me grit my teeth even when I'm the one using it



blade is very amateurish, makes me think of zorro the g.. blade


----------



## Hedgerow

Anyone have a Burris currently??
Opinions?


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> so far so good,
> 
> if you can see thru it and your happy why not
> 
> or you can Nikon vs Leopold Vs Swarofski
> 
> 
> Ready go :msp_razz:






mdavlee said:


> I had one of those before. It was good for a budget scope. New was $350 or so. My next scope will probably be an SWFA FFP 3-15 or a used nightforce in 3-15 or 5-22. Glass is everything on a rifle.



Thanks for the info men. Reason I asked is cause I'm starting to look at other rifles. It's unfortunate that I don't know what the hell I'm lookin at/lookin' for. Just want something of great quality, needs to drop a good sized buck and nothing more. I want a setup known for accuracy :msp_thumbup: So once I figure out what to look for, I need to see how much mine is worth.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I had one of those before. It was good for a budget scope. New was $350 or so. My next scope will probably be an SWFA FFP 3-15 or a used nightforce in 3-15 or 5-22. *Glass is everything on a rifle.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> that's for surebig diff between 350 and 750. The real diff comes when a comma is added into the price, I didn't believe it till I saw for my self :biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah they say the new swfa is a real nice scope with glass on par with the vortex PST series. I've looked through Schmidt & Bender, Kahles, Nightforce, and Vortex Razors back to back at Sport Optics last fall. Kahles has the best glass and easiest to get behind. Nightforce was my second favorite out of them. The S&B had a lot of tunneling and was harder to get behind quickly. That Nikon had clearer glass and gathered more light than a comparable Leupold.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Thanks for the info men. Reason I asked is cause I'm starting to look at other rifles. It's unfortunate that I don't know what the hell I'm lookin at/lookin' for. Just want something of great quality, needs to drop a good sized buck and nothing more. I want a setup known for accuracy :msp_thumbup: So once I figure out what to look for, I need to see how much mine is worth.



more choices there than there is saws


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Yeah they say the new swfa is a real nice scope with glass on par with the vortex PST series. I've looked through Schmidt & Bender, Kahles, Nightforce, and Vortex Razors back to back at Sport Optics last fall. Kahles has the best glass and easiest to get behind. Nightforce was my second favorite out of them. The S&B had a lot of tunneling and was harder to get behind quickly. That Nikon had clearer glass and gathered more light than a comparable Leupold.



a friend put a Kahles on a .30-378, NICE scope, nice gun too. I think the scope set him back +-1,200.00


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> a friend put a Kahles on a .30-378, NICE scope, nice gun too. I think the scope set him back +-1,200.00



This one is $3100 I was looking at. I'm wanting to get into tactical shooting matches. I need first focal plane so I can range targets with it. Some stages you can't use rangefinders.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> hopefully Brian, that is how it will turn out. same guy building mine as yers so should be a good runner. when I get it back i'll be lookin harder for the handle n a long bar. not sure what bar ima run, it won't be Oregon. mebe Randy W. will have another bar buy.



have you had problems with the oregons ? i like the ones i have ,seems like most popular bar with the loggers around here also ,oregon or stihl


----------



## JakeG

TS.. The Total Super bars aren't light. But if you don't mind that.. Cool.

For instance.. When I set down my 394 w/28" total super with full tanks, it teeter totters forward and back 3-4 times before settling rearward.

EDIT: For $65.00.. I have Zero complaints


----------



## mdavlee

The Stihl light is my favorite light bar that can be bought easily.


----------



## jrcat

I took the angle grinder to that brand new sthil es bar I have .... it is now in its new happy home on my husky lol...It will surely confound any who look at it lol.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I took the angle grinder to that brand new sthil es bar I have .... it is now in its new happy home on my husky lol...It will surely confound any who look at it lol.



now we just have to get you the other half :yoyo:


----------



## Trx250r180

i still like my oregons :cool2:

and i don't care what the internet says about them 

View attachment 313086


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> now we just have to get you the other half :yoyo:



I dont want the other half of the stihl combination lol. I am happy with my 365 extra super special lol. Maybe once I get some $ ahead I am going to send my 372 to mike. I keep saying that though.. someday soon. I do like the stihl bar though.


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> well just to get in on gun talk.
> 
> I like my .300 win mag, 180gr Barnes X or Bear Claws, been my go to gun in the last few years
> 
> I also like the .325 WSM, Kimber, Stainless, Leopold VXIII
> 
> for a small gun, before dad passed, he showed up at the house and gave me his .30 carbine. I always liked that one, short barrel, open peep sight. Not a big or fast cartridge, but put meat in the freezer.



I don't know the stats, but I'd bet the old .30-30 has put more whitetails down than most others. Doesn't waste too much meat. My last gun comment


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Been a long hot day! It's almost 8 and I just got in....started at 6:30. Well I don't have anything to add and I'm wore out...so I'm gonna leave it at that and just do a fly by for this evening! Hope you fellas had a good day and hope you guys have a safe day 2moro. 

Have a good evening Men!...twochains out


----------



## Hedgerow

HuskStihl said:


> I don't know the stats, but I'd bet the old .30-30 has put more whitetails down than most others. Doesn't waste too much meat. My last gun comment



I am a student of Jack O'Conner...
Some of you will know which cartridge I use exclusively anymore...


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> I am a student of Jack O'Conner...
> Some of you will know which cartridge I use exclusively anymore...



That would be the 270. Fine round for North American game.


----------



## lfnh

.348 in Timber. not so much open range.
O'Connor books are good reads.
H.M. Pope follower, myself. Single shot stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> That would be the 270. Fine round for North American game.



Mike is well versed in outdoor writer history...
I only need 2 loads... All I shoot around here is whitetail and varmints...
No bears here...
Or moose....
Actually.... Very little of interest...:msp_sad:


----------



## mdavlee

I've had 223, 22-250, 243, 6.5 creedmoor, 270, 7mm, 308, 300 weatherby, 300wsm, 300 RUM, and 338 Lapua. My favorite was probably the 6.5 and I'll have another one soon.


----------



## northmanlogging

remington 700 bdl, .308 win. bull barrel, high end simmonds 3.5-14x40mm scope... 
165 gr. nosler balistic tips 51gr of blc-2 and cci bench rest primers... makes it hard to miss 

Oregon everything sucks... thats me saying it not the interweb...:tongue2:


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Mike is well versed in outdoor writer history...
> I only need 2 loads... All I shoot around here is whitetail and varmints...
> No bears here...
> Or moose....
> Actually.... Very little of interest...:msp_sad:



I think a road trip to see Glen could help us out on the interesting stuff to kill. Moose, big bears, and wolves


----------



## northmanlogging

don't forget fox, cariboo, sheep, cougers, skeeters, walrus(albeit illegal as ####...) swing by Nunavut and club some seals...

Sounds like a pretty good time:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I think a road trip to see Glen could help us out on the interesting stuff to kill. Moose, big bears, and wolves



A trip like that may warrant something new...
Something bigger...
But what???
Eh... I'll just throw a couple 150's together and get er dun...
:msp_wink:


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I think a road trip to see Glen could help us out on the interesting stuff to kill. Moose, big bears, and wolves



I'd actually rather kill some poor innocent trees. I've preferred paper to flesh for sometime now. Possibly due to my chronic bacterial vaginitis, or the fact that I really like the machines more than their intended use.

Now clubbing baby seals is different. Those ####ers have it coming, being all cute 'n stuff


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> have you had problems with the oregons ? i like the ones i have ,seems like most popular bar with the loggers around here also ,oregon or stihl


I just don't get much time out of um. been running stihl es for a while, they seem to last much longer. I like Oregon chain and I miss Windsor bars.



JakeG said:


> TS.. The Total Super bars aren't light. But if you don't mind that.. Cool.
> 
> For instance.. When I set down my 394 w/28" total super with full tanks, it teeter totters forward and back 3-4 times before settling rearward.
> 
> EDIT: For $65.00.. I have Zero complaints



the weight don't bother me, I just like a durable bar. next time they do that, I gonna jump on the band wagon.


----------



## tramp bushler

If your gonna use the 348 ya gutta shoot a model 71 . :msp_biggrin:
Mike ; you've had a Creed. I'm a Ruger guy so I keep them around. I've got a stainless Ruger I had built to a 458 Win Mag. I've killed boat loads of stuff with it. Hid behind it at least 45 times in up close brown bear situations. Killed some bears with ittoo . I had the 9.3×64 built for a moose and caribou rifle. I got my bou with it last fall. I need to put another scope on it. 

The Nikon BuckMasters scope is is a good scope. I always try,to talk someone out of selling firearms. Just get more . A 243 will work fine on whitetails and TS's load combo 80 gr TTSX @ 31-3200 fps is pretty much a go to load. 

Come on Husk ; you don't want t loose out on this discussion.


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> If your gonna use the 348 ya gutta shoot a model 71 . :msp_biggrin:
> Mike ; you've had a Creed. I'm a Ruger guy so I keep them around. I've got a stainless Ruger I had built to a 458 Win Mag. I've killed boat loads of stuff with it. Hid behind it at least 45 times in up close brown bear situations. Killed some bears with ittoo . I had the 9.3×64 built for a moose and caribou rifle. I got my bou with it last fall. I need to put another scope on it.
> 
> The Nikon BuckMasters scope is is a good scope. I always try,to talk someone out of selling firearms. Just get more . A 243 will work fine on whitetails and TS's load combo 80 gr TTSX @ 31-3200 fps is pretty much a go to load.
> 
> Come on Husk ; you don't want t loose out on this discussion.



Dinna wind him up Tramp lol ................


----------



## tramp bushler

Mike ; I didn't know SWFA was making a FFP variable. What reticle. I like the Christmas tree 
Style. 
NightForce scopes are awesome. But a bit spendy. However they test their scopes at 80 below F. That may be 30° colder than I figure I'll shoot in but at least it gives confidence that it'll work when I need it


----------



## bustedup

you wanna come stalking over here Glen .....ifn ya like long shots etc then here you'd get that lol......


----------



## bustedup

Getting the industrial Welder today lol.........Glad you dudes won't see how much a wimp I am lol


----------



## tramp bushler

That sounds expensive. I thot the only hunting there was on private estates


----------



## OlympicYJ

Since this thread has devolved into beer and guns... or guns and beer? Along with logging and saws I'll bite now lol

Beer I'm very partial too Widmeir Hefeweisen.

Anyways Tramp I do like your taste in calibers! Same to you North. Although I'm not the biggest 308 win fan or 6.5 creed; I do like the 6.5 swede, nice little deer gun for down here in the brush. I am a fan of the 9.3x64! That baby is on my list of must haves, along with a 404 Jeffery, and a 280 Ackley Improved... oh yea and 250 Savage (250-3000) is one of my all time favorites too! Shot my first deer with one my great uncle built. I have gone over to using a 300 win mag for now. I'm not a fan of the super fast mags like the Weatherby's,RUM's, and Lazzeroni's but the 300 win is pretty darn good, not too fast, and available. Most places have 300 win but not always Weatherby or the new short mag stuff. Plus the 300 win handles the 200 grainers a lil better. Plus the old man already had the dies so it was kind of a no brainer when I hung grandpas 06 up after using it for several years. I like 180 gr premiums myself; 160's are too lite (been there on a nice rosie with an 06). If I wan't something a lil heavier I can get into some 200+ grainers with the 300.

I have lots more to play with but the 300 win is a Tikka T3 stainless with a 2.5-8 Leupold VX-III BDC. I like rugers too but after trying lots of different guns I found I liked the fit of the T3 and the detachable mag. 

That would be the 250 Savage on the bottom.
View attachment 313159


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> That sounds expensive. I thot the only hunting there was on private estates



Sorta ........most stalking is on the Big Estates (for red deer)......Roe that woodland andyou only need the stalking rights ..........if it game birds then there plenty of that depending how much you like tested .......it not to high cost......although grouse shooting is .....a day for 6-7 guns comes in around £15000 plus VAT (20%)


----------



## bustedup

OlympicYJ said:


> Since this thread has devolved into beer and guns... or guns and beer? Along with logging and saws I'll bite now lol
> 
> Beer I'm very partial too Widmeir Hefeweisen.
> 
> Anyways Tramp I do like your taste in calibers! Same to you North. Although I'm not the biggest 308 win fan or 6.5 creed; I do like the 6.5 swede, nice little deer gun for down here in the brush. I am a fan of the 9.3x64! That baby is on my list of must haves, along with a 404 Jeffery, and a 280 Ackley Improved... oh yea and 250 Savage (250-3000) is one of my all time favorites too! Shot my first deer with one my great uncle built. I have gone over to using a 300 win mag for now. I'm not a fan of the super fast mags like the Weatherby's,RUM's, and Lazzeroni's but the 300 win is pretty darn good, not too fast, and available. Most places have 300 win but not always Weatherby or the new short mag stuff. Plus the 300 win handles the 200 grainers a lil better. Plus the old man already had the dies so it was kind of a no brainer when I hung grandpas 06 up after using it for several years. I like 180 gr premiums myself; 160's are too lite (been there on a nice rosie with an 06). If I wan't something a lil heavier I can get into some 200+ grainers with the 300.
> 
> I have lots more to play with but the 300 win is a Tikka T3 stainless with a 2.5-8 Leupold VX-III BDC. I like rugers too but after trying lots of different guns I found I liked the fit of the T3 and the detachable mag.
> 
> That would be the 250 Savage on the bottom.
> View attachment 313159




Nice rifles bro ........


----------



## bustedup

As far as ale then ifn you can get it and like real ale then Old Tom is one of the best been brewed since round 1890's and it strong lol ...........


----------



## OlympicYJ

bustedup said:


> Sorta ........most stalking is on the Big Estates (for red deer)......Roe that woodland andyou only need the stalking rights ..........if it game birds then there plenty of that depending how much you like tested .......it not to high cost......although grouse shooting is .....a day for 6-7 guns comes in around £15000 plus VAT (20%)



yikes that's steep!


----------



## bustedup

OlympicYJ said:


> yikes that's steep!



That only for the grouse........it viewed and is the fastest gamebird shooting you can get really .......those birds really move and duck and dive .......


----------



## bustedup

That price is also for driven days .......walked up to pointers and setters are less .......driven days to pheasant, partridge and duck are more expensive than walked up and then there fun days bolting conies with ferrets lol


----------



## OlympicYJ

bustedup said:


> That only for the grouse........it viewed and is the fastest gamebird shooting you can get really .......those birds really move and duck and dive .......



Grouse are a challenge for sure. I've shot a few ducks and found em to be pretty easy to track on. But those were just a few so I'm willing to admit it's harder than it seems. European starlings are on par with Grouse...

What kind of grouse do you guys have over there? Over where I'm at weve got ruffed and blue grouse. Only find the blues up at higher elevations though.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> I'd actually rather kill some poor innocent trees. I've preferred paper to flesh for sometime now. Possibly due to my chronic bacterial vaginitis, or the fact that I really like the machines more than their intended use.
> 
> Now clubbing baby seals is different. Those ####ers have it coming, being all cute 'n stuff



You owe me a laptop...

by the way I've encountered Spongiform vaginitis and granular vaginitis, but never bacterial, is it very contagious? The other two seem to stick with the original patient without spreading, unless there are hugs involved...


----------



## northmanlogging

the grouse we have out here are really stupid... you can get within 5' of em, then shoot the same arrow at the little bastard for around an hour and the damn thing will never get off the road... a shotgun would have made it easier but alas it was archery season... 

there shaped more like chickens and don't fly all to well...


----------



## paccity

northmanlogging said:


> the grouse we have out here are really stupid... you can get within 5' of em, then shoot the same arrow at the little bastard for around an hour and the damn thing will never get off the road... a shotgun would have made it easier but alas it was archery season...
> 
> there shaped more like chickens and don't fly all to well...



timber chickens are a nice snack when i'm up in the green. like you said you could just hit them with a stick.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I think a road trip to see Glen could help us out on the interesting stuff to kill. Moose, big bears, and wolves





northmanlogging said:


> don't forget fox, cariboo, sheep, cougers, skeeters, walrus(albeit illegal as ####...) swing by Nunavut and club some seals...
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good time:msp_rolleyes:



if im going that far for hunting, and all valid species, were forgetting one, 


saws and stumps. I know tramp has a _NICE_ 460...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Getting the industrial Welder today lol.........Glad you dudes won't see how much a wimp I am lol



I don't think your wimpy, takes a lot of umph to sit in the chair. I have been there

ok, ready, flip the switch.

try the electrical option first, believe me you don't want to have to go scalpel and staples.


----------



## Gologit

This thread has taken a turn for the fancy and complicated. What about us plain folk that get our deer every year with an ancient 30/30 and have a Budweiser when they're done?

Hey, I'm not old school...just too old to change. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp

About a month ago, there was an elk in the ditch.


----------



## paccity

it's not difficult to get protein out of the woods. but to each his own on how much effort they use to accomplish this basic skill. just sayin.:msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> it's not difficult to get protein out of the woods. but to each his own on how much effort they use to accomplish this basic skill. just sayin.:msp_wink:



Yup.


----------



## paccity

morn bob and pattie. hope your day is good. raining here, makes me feel good.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the fancy and complicated. What about us plain folk that get our deer every year with an ancient 30/30 and have a Budweiser when they're done?
> 
> Hey, I'm not old school...just too old to change. :msp_biggrin:



give it 10 minutes, we'll move on to medical research or coloring "Hello Kitty" pictures


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> morn bob and pattie. hope your day is good. raining here, makes me feel good.



Morning. Send us a little of that rain...just a little. We could use it.


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> give it 10 minutes, we'll move on to medical research or coloring "Hello Kitty" pictures



That's what makes this thread interesting...it might wind up just about anywhere. :msp_biggrin:

I'll quit grumbling now. Ever been to Feather Falls? That's where I'll be headed as soon as I talk the cook out of some breakfast.


----------



## paccity

it's not a soaker by any stretch. but anything to knock the edge off.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> That's what makes this thread interesting...it might wind up just about anywhere. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'll quit grumbling now. Ever been to Feather Falls? That's where I'll be headed as soon as I talk the cook out of some breakfast.



work? be safe ether way. going over to the coast to look at a strip of mix up the whiskey creek .


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> That's what makes this thread interesting...it might wind up just about anywhere. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'll quit grumbling now. Ever been to Feather Falls? That's where I'll be headed as soon as I talk the cook out of some breakfast.



like any thread dosnot take a 90 around here.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Trx250r180

Mornin :coffee:


----------



## tramp bushler

If I was going to use a lever carbine. It would prolly be a Marlin in 44 mag or 45 Colt. Shooting 300 gr- 340 gr bullets. 
Most of the places that I hunt Sitka Blacktails are infested with lots of brown bear. 
So a 458 or 416 makes a great deer rifle. One of my favorite deer hunting combos is a short light 416 Taylor with a 1-4x variable shooting 400 gr round nose sp @ 2200 fps. . It just pokes a small hole thru a deer. And dumps a brown bear. Of the over 70 deer I've shot, less than 8 have been with little rifles like the 308,30/06+300. 2 with the 358 Winchester. 1 with the 480 Ruger. 
All the rest with the 338 Win mag up thru the 500 A-Square. The 30 cals ruined more meat most of the time.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> That's what makes this thread interesting...it might wind up just about anywhere. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'll quit grumbling now. Ever been to Feather Falls? That's where I'll be headed as soon as I talk the cook out of some breakfast.



grumble on.

Yes on Feather Falls, but it has been a few moons. Enjoy your biscuits and gravy and :coffee:

If you need a tour guide or a knucklehead to pack your saw or some RandyMac chokers...


----------



## tramp bushler

paccity said:


> it's not difficult to get protein out of the woods. but to each his own on how much effort they use to accomplish this basic skill. just sayin.:msp_wink:




Sometimes its easy. Sometimes it'll take everything you got. And then some. At least up here. Ya never know what you'll bump into. I know 4 people in just Hoonah alone that have been under a brown bear. So it's good to be prepared for situations that may arise.


----------



## paccity

tramp bushler said:


> Sometimes its easy. Sometimes it'll take everything you got. And then some. At least up here. Ya never know what you'll bump into. I know 4 people in just Hoonah alone that have been under a brown bear. So it's good to be prepared for situations that may arise.


 understood glen, what get's me is folks that gearup like it's some grand safari just to get a bit of meat. if i had teddybears like you have around here i'd i would alter my kit to be prepared.


----------



## Joe46

Since I only hunt in Wa. I've never really had the need for a big caliber gun( I know, like I need the 50+ saws I own). I have a 250-3000 Model 99(Take down), a 300 Savage Model 99, A reworked Remington 700 in 7MM, and a Tikka T3 in 30-06, plus several shotguns, and handguns. I mostly drink micro brews, in all flavors. Pilsners, Ales, Porters, Stouts, IPA's. I do like most of Henry Weinhards stuff, and I came across a Michelob Lager that's not bad. Just can't get into the light beer stuff:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I don't know the stats, but I'd bet the old .30-30 has put more whitetails down than most others. Doesn't waste too much meat. My last gun comment




View attachment 313198


L to R .270 win, .30-30 win, .30 carbine, this is the one I was referencing. Husk, the .30-30 has put a lot of game down, generally speaking

View attachment 313199


As long as were bragging or complaining

L to R

.300 win mag, .325 WSM, Kimber, .30-06 win, .30-06 springfield


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> it very contagious?



Yup, itchy too


----------



## HuskStihl

Fast bullets ruin meat.

Busted, I thought killing the kings deer got you your hand cut off.


----------



## bustedup

OlympicYJ said:


> Grouse are a challenge for sure. I've shot a few ducks and found em to be pretty easy to track on. But those were just a few so I'm willing to admit it's harder than it seems. European starlings are on par with Grouse...
> 
> What kind of grouse do you guys have over there? Over where I'm at weve got ruffed and blue grouse. Only find the blues up at higher elevations though.



Red Grouse and black grouse also ptarmigan


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Fast bullets ruin meat.
> 
> Busted, I thought killing the kings deer got you your hand cut off.



Wrong century bro.......There still are Royal Forests to which I guess you referring but they in England lol............all that happens now.....your done for poaching and spend time courtesy of Her Majesty lol.........ie you go to jail lol


----------



## roberte

hey busted,

how did the welder do today? umpkin2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hey busted,
> 
> how did the welder do today? umpkin2:



I'll pm ya bro kinda got a shock and not from the welder


----------



## bustedup

Anyways back at the zoo ......The weather changing here .....fall def here now


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Fast bullets ruin meat.
> 
> not with the right bullet. high speed and thin jackets ruin meat.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> HuskStihl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fast bullets ruin meat.
> 
> not with the right bullet. high speed and thin jackets ruin meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on that ............do you dudes gralloch the deer where they lay ???
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> HuskStihl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fast bullets ruin meat.
> 
> not with the right bullet. high speed and thin jackets ruin meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned, striped & hung as quick as possible
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> treeslayer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on that ............do you dudes gralloch the deer where they lay ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean field dress? I do not but I'm usually only a couple miles from home. plus with the neck shot, no mess. broadheads don't make to much mess either. now the .50 can ifn ya don't put it in the right spot.
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean field dress? I do not but I'm usually only a couple miles from home. plus with the neck shot, no mess. broadheads don't make to much mess either. now the .50 can ifn ya don't put it in the right spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.......we do the gralloch but it more traditional here and when ya bringing a big stag of the hill on a pony every little helps lol
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

Afternoon gents :cool2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> Afternoon gents :cool2:



Evening all lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> treeslayer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.......we do the gralloch but it more traditional here and when ya bringing a big stag of the hill on a pony every little helps lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Yamaha don't care. if I had to drag um, things be different. ya know a big whitetail under 250. I don't know how big them things you got are.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Afternoon gents :cool2:



hey there Rob.


----------



## jrcat

I feel so ....un manly ......I have to date NOT shot a deer. I have hit 4 with various pickup trucks though. I guess Im not the hunter. Load number 4 out today. Shooting for one tomorrow and one on saturday.


I did make hamburger/pudding/buzzard chum out of a nice doe... with a tri axle dump once. I almost puked....


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Yamaha don't care. if I had to drag um, things be different. ya know a big whitetail under 250. I don't know how big them things you got are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ifn ya google Red Deer you'll see em .......they called the Monarch of the Glen .......well actually that's a victorian oil by Landseer but the name has stuck ......kinda
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Yamaha don't care. if I had to drag um, things be different. ya know a big whitetail under 250. I don't know how big them things you got are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big enough, and always uphill
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> Afternoon gents :cool2:





bustedup said:


> Evening all lol



Howdy howdy..


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> treeslayer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> big enough, and always uphill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye they are never at the bottom always up the bloody top lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I feel so ....un manly ......I have to date NOT shot a deer. I have hit 4 with various pickup trucks though. I guess Im not the hunter. Load number 4 out today. Shooting for one tomorrow and one on saturday.
> 
> 
> I did make hamburger/pudding/buzzard chum out of a nice doe... with a tri axle dump once. I almost puked....



Hey cat man..............ya know it less costly to shoot them than bosh them with the crummy lol......


----------



## jrcat

Howdy gentlemen.


----------



## JakeG

Busted... Most people around here have either a truck, four wheeler or side by side near by when hunting. However, our deer lease has multiple properties within a 40 mile radius, so if we're pretty far from the freezer we will field dress the deer. Otherwise we throw it in the truck and head back to camp.


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Hey cat man..............ya know it less costly to shoot them than bosh them with the crummy lol......



Yes .. I know... but the front end of dang near every truck I have owned ..seems to attract deer. ...When I hit that one with the dump .. the truck was loaded...18 ton of gravel in the box.. didnt even feel a thump, just saw the "spray"..


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Busted... Most people around here have either a truck, four wheeler or side by side near by when hunting. However, our deer lease has multiple properties within a 40 mile radius, so if we're pretty far from the freezer we will field dress the deer. Otherwise we throw it in the truck and head back to camp.



Jake we have vehicle to get them back to the larder lol............however when ya half way up the side of a dirty great F*** off hill the only thing that works is......the pony lol.......or way off deer hunting very very different


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Yes .. I know... but the front end of dang near every truck I have owned ..seems to attract deer. ...When I hit that one with the dump .. the truck was loaded...18 ton of gravel in the box.. didnt even feel a thump, just saw the "spray"..



with 18 ton your better off stepping on the throttle than trying to swerve that load


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Yes .. I know... but the front end of dang near every truck I have owned ..seems to attract deer. ...When I hit that one with the dump .. the truck was loaded...18 ton of gravel in the box.. didnt even feel a thump, just saw the "spray"..



Ok then lol..........drive slower ..........constantly toot ya horn ....or get a dude to walk in front waving a red flag lol............should do the trick lol........ifn not buy a tank lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> with 18 ton your better off stepping on the throttle than trying to swerve that load[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> True .....but maybe the skidder driver should be told that when he giving the fallers a ride lol.......they swerve lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> with 18 ton your better off stepping on the throttle than trying to swerve that load[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> True .....but maybe the skidder driver should be told that when he giving the fallers a ride lol.......they swerve lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then theres that
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> with 18 ton your better off stepping on the throttle than trying to swerve that load[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> True .....but maybe the skidder driver should be told that when he giving the fallers a ride lol.......they swerve lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they need the 404 side the head, or pop screamin at um. 404 may be kinder.
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> they need the 404 side the head, or pop screamin at um. 404 may be kinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup but that after ya find ya kit ......and pick the wood splinters outta ya ass and other places lol
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> they need the 404 side the head, or pop screamin at um. 404 may be kinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the .404 is for tying them to the rotissorie
> 
> if you want screaming, wheres randymac
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> treeslayer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the .404 is for tying them to the rotissorie
> 
> if you want screaming, wheres randymac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing his newspaper and .404 lol
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> preparing his newspaper and .404 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy lay up there for ya
> 
> now where is that choker
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy lay up there for ya
> 
> now where is that choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's prob the mold that taking time to clean of the paper lol
Click to expand...


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> with 18 ton your better off stepping on the throttle than trying to swerve that load



Never had the time to do either lol. Just saw the deer coming .. and thought to myself "hunh imagine that" then there was splat....


----------



## bustedup

Lol ......ok ya cat the splatter lol


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Never had the time to do either lol. Just saw the deer coming .. and thought to myself "hunh imagine that" then there was splat....



that's how ya turn a truck into a skidder


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that's how ya turn a truck into a skidder



LOL pmsl .......


----------



## JakeG

Just twisted off a top... Who's next?


----------



## bustedup

Laters y'all I'm tired an sore .......be safe


----------



## Hedgerow

JakeG said:


> Just twisted off a top... Who's next?



Still at the shop...:msp_mad:


----------



## OlympicYJ

jrcat said:


> Yes .. I know... but the front end of dang near every truck I have owned ..seems to attract deer. ...When I hit that one with the dump .. the truck was loaded...18 ton of gravel in the box.. didnt even feel a thump, just saw the "spray"..



Log trucker told me a story of hitting a deer. Same thing, big ole splatter and it wound up on the headache rack...

A fuel truck driver swerved for a deer and wound up costing the company around a mil to clean up the mess... His story was he swerved for a deer but it's suspect.

Oh and well quads & trucks can be handy for gettin your deer but sometimes ya gotta strap the ole pack board on and grunt em out. Plus taking quads around locked gates is generally frowned upon....


----------



## Trx250r180

OlympicYJ said:


> Log trucker told me a story of hitting a deer. Same thing, big ole splatter and it wound up on the headache rack...
> 
> A fuel truck driver swerved for a deer and wound up costing the company around a mil to clean up the mess... His story was he swerved for a deer but it's suspect.
> 
> Oh and well quads & trucks can be handy for gettin your deer but sometimes ya gotta strap the ole pack board on and grunt em out. Plus taking quads around locked gates is generally frowned upon....




I heard this story once of a guy that can move your truck with a cat if its behind the locked gates :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Hope you fellas had a good day! Been awfully hot in the sticks. 

Ha! You guys know me well enough to always have a good story...:cool2: Was working on my boss' farm, trying to keep squaters out of his 1,300 acres. We have run off several but got outrun today by (3) guys on foot...bad thing..one was barefoot! Seriously! They must have traveled at least a mile before we saw them. By the time we got to our 4 wheelers and I grabbed my .357...they had the jump on us! I tracked them for a bit but lost them. One was carrying a rifle...could be a Mexican standoff 2moro. 

Thing that bothers me is confronting tweekers or whatever that are armed. If you show up packing...you better be ready to pull the trigger. I hope it doesn't come to that though...things could go REAL bad in a short amount of time.

I can't get over that the one guy was barefoot! Crazy! Barefoot and we still couldn't catch them. I figure they jumped in a dozer deck er something. 

Moving to the "pumpkin patch" Tuesday.


----------



## HuskStihl

I would personally steer clear of chasing armed criminals through somebody elses property. The risk/reward ratio seems off on that one


----------



## twochains

LOL! Yeh...you have a point there! Oddly enough...we didn't even think twice about it. Thing is, tweekers stealing over there are the same tweekers I would have problems with stealing at my house...ifn I didn't have (5) pits in the front yard and a bunch of yard dogs. :hmm3grin2orange: 

I think they have been watching us with binoculars, we were under a ridge today and most likely out of their view until we popped up over the ridge. 

Bad thing is the cops don't even care enough to go check it out.


----------



## lfnh

Nice to read 250-3000 fans. Ackerly did some valuable improvemnts.

Anyways, like them double sets on the 3000 you posted Olympic.
Never had Savage 99 in 250-3000. Had one in 25-35. Another favorite obsolete cart.
Anyway M-54 in Hornet. Has a companion in 250-3000.
When yur ears start singing, ya gotta get some help to see out in distance, ha ha.

View attachment 313253



Tramp -
Yes, .348 only in the 71. Missed a buy a time ago for a 71 in .33. Held one in 45-70.
Very strong action bars, but need to be watchful on carts loaded into tube past 1.
All iron sights + Lyman 54 Peep.

HedgerRow - this might be one the books you were mentioning I think.

Oil not for boots, or stocks, or blades, or fuel or saginaw boxes


----------



## HuskStihl

Handsome mike you dragged me back into ammo. Regarding hard jacketed bullets. A .22-2fitty with a "perfect" jacketed bullet which does not expand at all (pretty much impossible) is still going to do much more tissue damage than a .30-30 with a soft nose. The slow bullet which mushrooms will cut a path twice the size of the bullet. A 4000fps bullet will essentially liquefy a 1-2" channel. This is not true at extreme range when the bullet has slowed.

We used to do this with canteloupes. .30-30 drilled a nice hole, .220swift would absolutely vaporize 'em. Curious to see what Glen says


----------



## paccity

i think a lighter round tends to tumble on hitting mass , i.e more tissue damage.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Handsome mike you dragged me back into ammo. Regarding hard jacketed bullets. A .22-2fitty with a "perfect" jacketed bullet which does not expand at all (pretty much impossible) is still going to do much more tissue damage than a .30-30 with a soft nose. The slow bullet which mushrooms will cut a path twice the size of the bullet. A 4000fps bullet will essentially liquefy a 1-2" channel. This is not true at extreme range when the bullet has slowed.
> 
> We used to do this with canteloupes. .30-30 drilled a nice hole, .220swift would absolutely vaporize 'em. Curious to see what Glen says



Jon, try the barnes. they changed my thinking on the small fast calibers. I have killed deer with just about everything, 243 is just my currant favorite.  bear in mind bro, this jus mho.
PS 12 gauge slug does a lot of damage.


----------



## mdavlee

I've got some 65 grain soft points loaded for 223 along with some 69 grain HPBT sierras. I've had great accuracy with the 69 grain ones out to 400 yards. I won't shoot at deer at that range with it but I was hoping to hit a ground hog with it.


----------



## paccity

[video=youtube;QfDoQwIAaXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QfDoQwIAaXg#t=177[/video]


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, any of you guys having trouble finding ammunition?


----------



## OlympicYJ

lfnh said:


> Nice to read 250-3000 fans. Ackerly did some valuable improvemnts.
> 
> Anyways, like them double sets on the 3000 you posted Olympic.
> Never had Savage 99 in 250-3000. Had one in 25-35. Another favorite obsolete cart.
> Anyway M-54 in Hornet. Has a companion in 250-3000.
> When yur ears start singing, ya gotta get some help to see out in distance, ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 313253
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp -
> Yes, .348 only in the 71. Missed a buy a time ago for a 71 in .33. Held one in 45-70.
> Very strong action bars, but need to be watchful on carts loaded into tube past 1.
> All iron sights + Lyman 54 Peep.
> 
> HedgerRow - this might be one the books you were mentioning I think.
> 
> Oil not for boots, or stocks, or blades, or fuel or saginaw boxes



Thanks! Yeah just breath on it and she's off. Some guys don't like hair triggers but I do. 

Nice looking gun ya have!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twochains

Did someone say tissue damage?
Google Image Result for http://blog.broadheadquarters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Toxic-2.jpg


DAMN! LOL! Talk about bleed out!


----------



## HuskStihl

A truck driver forgot something on highway 290 (one of the busiest in Houston) and shut it down for several hours. Apparently caught a wheel on a guardrail. My wife snapped this pic

View attachment 313267


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey, any of you guys having trouble finding ammunition?



There is a shop north of me that seems to have just about all the usual calibers... except .22lr. From what I hear on the streets ammo is hard to come by just about everywhere. This shop north of me they don't have a huge selection of brands but they do have ammo...

I mostly reload anymore, but I like to have factory .357 mag for daily carry, I try to change out the carry ammo every 6 months or so... used to wait a year but had a few duds the last time not good. And .22lr of course is not reloadable. 

Primers and powder are scarce... bulk projectiles are hard to come by as well... I should call montana gold and see what kind of back log they have going.


----------



## twochains

Holy crap! That would ruin your day! WOW...you would think you would notice loosing that! EPIC right there!


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer you back in the woods yet?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer you back in the woods yet?



moving into a pine block Monday. watch it rain 3" on teusday lol. got to go run lines sat on a new piece, may be some photogenic ones there.


----------



## twochains

slayer do you all have good height in your pine up in your neck of the woods? I cut some on that FS job that stretched out to 85 ft at 8" cut a 25' off to get them short enough to haul. I bet you all have taller than that I'm sure huh? I saw some at the pumpkin patch that were taller...or "seemed" taller.


----------



## treeslayer2003

anyone know of a real chigger deterant? I got um last week in that block, i'd like to not this time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer do you all have good height in your pine up in your neck of the woods? I cut some on that FS job that stretched out to 85 ft at 8" cut a 25' off to get them short enough to haul. I bet you all have taller than that I'm sure huh? I saw some at the pumpkin patch that were taller...or "seemed" taller.



I have topped at 100, but the norm is 70-80 on good size pine. I have some bought that I think may half at 50, we shall see. that site I like to cut next summer. poplar can get taller here.


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer get that tick spray called Permanone from Wally World, it's got a yellow paper looking label. It works great but it's spendy so I dont use anything most of the time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer get that tick spray called Permanone from Wally World, it's got a yellow paper looking label. It works great but it's spendy so I dont use anything most of the time.



I don't either, but them things is hungry in that block. a few is tolerable but that many in a short time makes me think twice.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have topped at 100, but the norm is 70-80 on good size pine. I have some bought that I think may half at 50, we shall see. that site I like to cut next summer. poplar can get taller here.



I hope to see some 100ft logs. I'm sure you fall all those sticks, not use yer feller buncher? I've seen tons more tops busted out when I worked for that mech crew. IDK I guess those Bell's gotta get rid of 'em pretty quick and pop them. I will snap out the top around 5 inches some times...they usually break on the quad knots near the top.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't either, but them things is hungry in that block. a few is tolerable but that many in a short time makes me think twice.



And they ain't seed ticks right? See, the last time I got chiggars was when I was around 10 maybe. I was always taught that chiggars stayed on Queen Ann's Lace. Well, we don't have much Queen Ann's Lace her in Arkansas...at least not enough to notice. I get seed ticks but never get chiggars. I hear of people getting chiggars but often wonder if mistaken seed tics.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I hope to see some 100ft logs. I'm sure you fall all those sticks, not use yer feller buncher? I've seen tons more tops busted out when I worked for that mech crew. IDK I guess those Bell's gotta get rid of 'em pretty quick and pop them. I will snap out the top around 5 inches some times...they usually break on the quad knots near the top.



a little top breakage that small aint bad


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I hope to see some 100ft logs. I'm sure you fall all those sticks, not use yer feller buncher? I've seen tons more tops busted out when I worked for that mech crew. IDK I guess those Bell's gotta get rid of 'em pretty quick and pop them. I will snap out the top around 5 inches some times...they usually break on the quad knots near the top.


yes hand fall all the nice sticks. bell is for the smaller stems. don't have much problem with tops breaking, I don't turn um loose till pretty close to ground.



twochains said:


> And they ain't seed ticks right? See, the last time I got chiggars was when I was around 10 maybe. I was always taught that chiggars stayed on Queen Ann's Lace. Well, we don't have much Queen Ann's Lace her in Arkansas...at least not enough to notice. I get seed ticks but never get chiggars. I hear of people getting chiggars but often wonder if mistaken seed tics.



definatly chiggers, they go in yer skin and stay there a week. we have seed ticks to, I can get them out with glasses n tweezers.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> And they ain't seed ticks right? See, the last time I got chiggars was when I was around 10 maybe. I was always taught that chiggars stayed on Queen Ann's Lace. Well, we don't have much Queen Ann's Lace her in Arkansas...at least not enough to notice. I get seed ticks but never get chiggars. I hear of people getting chiggars but often wonder if mistaken seed tics.



this just gives me the heebee geebees:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Joe46

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey, any of you guys having trouble finding ammunition?



It's getting better. Still not like it was, but there is more showing up on the shelves of some of the big players around here. What I found interesting was, I went into the Walmart in Ketchikan, Ak in May. Their shelves were full of ammo. You also don't see a lot of the bigger boxes of handgun cartridges. Most are the 20 and 25 round packs.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that why I like winter. i'm out boys, have a good one.


----------



## redprospector

treeslayer2003 said:


> definatly chiggers, they go in yer skin and stay there a week. we have seed ticks to, I can get them out with glasses n tweezers.



Well, I shouldn't share my family secrets here...but, you can get rid of them chiggers with some diesel fuel. Probably takes more since they went to "ultra low sulfur diesel", but them little buggers can't stand sulfur. You can take sulfur tablets, but then you'll discover that most people can't stand sulfur either. 

Andy


----------



## twochains

redprospector said:


> Well, I shouldn't share my family secrets here...but, you can get rid of them chiggers with some diesel fuel. Probably takes more since they went to "ultra low sulfur diesel", but them little buggers can't stand sulfur. You can take sulfur tablets, but then you'll discover that most people can't stand sulfur either.
> 
> Andy



I know some guys that pour sulphur in their boots and socks to keep ticks off.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I knew a guy that wore panty hose...he claimed it was for ticks, but I always had my doubts.....


----------



## redprospector

TheJollyLogger said:


> I knew a guy that wore panty hose...he claimed it was for ticks, but I always had my doubts.....



Yeah, I don't think it was the "tick's" he was wearing them for. 

Andy


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Come to think of it, his "chap stick" was kind of a funny shade, too...


----------



## bustedup

Mike .....lemon juice and vinegar work as repellents for ticks .........might not smell to nice tho.......but for chiggers the best ifn ya can get it is sulphur dust ya self and clothes with it ......however ya will smell like rotten eggs lol.........however ifn ya go into a store ya won't have to stand in line lol


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> treeslayer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on that ............do you dudes gralloch the deer where they lay
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that word mean??
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that word mean??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically field dress bro
> 
> 
> How I Gralloch Deer ( Field dressing / gralloching ) - YouTube
> 
> 
> I don't think he tied of which traditionally you do ........I use cable ties ........Gralloch comes from the gaelic and means entrails
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

Oh that was a Roe not a Red lol.......Reds are a hell of a lot bigger lol


----------



## northmanlogging

TheJollyLogger said:


> Come to think of it, his "chap stick" was kind of a funny shade, too...



Did this dude have strange bumps in his sweater too? And did He offer you a good night at a fair price?


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> I knew a guy that wore panty hose...he claimed it was for ticks, but I always had my doubts.....





TheJollyLogger said:


> Come to think of it, his "chap stick" was kind of a funny shade, too...



_Shut up Jeff_ the boys will know who your talkin about:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> tramp bushler said:
> 
> 
> 
> basically field dress bro
> 
> 
> How I Gralloch Deer ( Field dressing / gralloching ) - YouTube
> 
> 
> I don't think he tied of which traditionally you do ........I use cable ties ........Gralloch comes from the gaelic and means entrails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we call a suit case deer. . Hook their legs together by removing the ( shin bones) leave the hooves skin and tendons attached. Then tie the legs together in an X and use them as back pack straps. But with one that size you can carry it like a suit case in your hand.
> He did a nice clean job of it. It looked like he used his knife to take the head and lower legs off. He shoulda showed that also.
Click to expand...


----------



## tramp bushler

Yup. We do the whole thing including cutting and processing the meat. 
I also do 1-3 road kill moose and caribou most years. . There are several different skills involved in working up a road kill moose on the side of the road at 40 below. Especially doing it alone. Some quick non ratchet straps come in real handy to hold a leg or pull the hide. And lots of knives as the fat, fluid and blood freeze to the blade and the knife becomes useless until its thawed out.


----------



## bustedup

My FIL always regales us with stories of hunting in Alaska when he was based there. He does talk bout the knife thing too and also bout driving round with a Moose in his vehicle for a while cause it was froze solid lol 


Taking the head etc of with a knife ain't that hard.......They run good courses over here (one of the very few that are worth anything lol) on stalking etc


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Come to think of it, his "chap stick" was kind of a funny shade, too...



I tell ya, a guy breaks out the Bonnie Bell lip gloss one time, and he never hears the end of it:msp_angry:


----------



## tramp bushler

I can't remember if I ever posted this pic.


----------



## tramp bushler

Cuttin meat. Part of the backstrap


----------



## tramp bushler




----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted this pic.



I can't zoom enough on my computer, but I'm pretty sure you might be smiling in this picture:msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> I can't zoom enough on my computer, but I'm pretty sure you might be smiling in this picture:msp_biggrin:



Lol.. Yeah looks like he's holding back a big ole grin. Could be indigestion

Tramp, ya gotta stop posting pictures... It's been 3 years since I've been up there and boy do I miss it!!


----------



## tramp bushler

Yup. I was sure smiling. We had a big blow start that afternoon and that one was the last caribou we saw for a week. He's not a book caribou. But I am very happy with him. Couldn't be happier really. . 9.3×64 Brenneke. 250 gr TSX @2750 mv. Distance around 100 yards. Perfect frontal shot. Center of the throat. Took out3 vertibre boat was swinging from left to right in the wind and current of the river. . . 
All my years of skiff hunting Sitka Blacktails paid off very well timing the shot.


----------



## Trx250r180

Young guy ,early 20's just came in ,cast on lh hand ,i asked what he did ,he was up a tree with an extention ladder and a handsaw cutting 6 inch branches ,was not going very fast so he grabs a little 60cc husky powersaw ,needless to say he was one handing the saw ,must have kicked back and hit his hand ,cutting the bones out of pinky and ring finger ,has rods in there now ,fingers still on hand ,wish people would use common sense sometimes


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> Young guy ,early 20's just came in ,cast on lh hand ,i asked what he did ,he was up a tree with an extention ladder and a handsaw cutting 6 inch branches ,was not going very fast so he grabs a little 60cc husky powersaw ,needless to say he was one handing the saw ,must have kicked back and hit his hand ,cutting the bones out of pinky and ring finger ,has rods in there now ,fingers still on hand ,*wish people would use common sense sometimes*




not going to happen


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> Young guy ,early 20's just came in ,cast on lh hand ,i asked what he did ,he was up a tree with an extention ladder and a handsaw cutting 6 inch branches ,was not going very fast so he grabs a little 60cc husky powersaw ,needless to say he was one handing the saw ,must have kicked back and hit his hand ,cutting the bones out of pinky and ring finger ,has rods in there now ,fingers still on hand ,wish people would use common sense sometimes



him lucky it didn't get his head


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> him lucky it didn't get his head



I disagree, 

It may have been just he needed actually.

otherwise, natural selection :bang:


----------



## roberte

morning, afternoon or evening sirs umpkin2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> morning, afternoon or evening sirs umpkin2:



morning Sir Robert


----------



## mdavlee

How's it going guys? It seemed like the day lasted forever at work.


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> How's it going guys? It seemed like the day lasted forever at work.



Didn't do anything ......slept and watched TV then did nothing ...........


----------



## mdavlee

That sounds like a good day. Sunday will be a lot like that for me.


----------



## bustedup

Cool pics Glen ......only real diff in dressing is I remove the head before I hang it.


Do you guys grade the Heads.....ie Royal ......Imperial etc


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> That sounds like a good day. Sunday will be a lot like that for me.



Mine was more forced lol........couldn't grip jack earlier today


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Day 2 on a 3 day trim job in the neighborhood. When I bid it, I asked him where he wanted the brush, he showed me where the burn pile was. He showed me where it was and said, " If it will help, I've got a bobcat with a grapple bucket." Love this neighborhood!


----------



## tramp bushler

I've been home sick all day. 
Mike. The biggest tree I've stuck the saw into so far was a paper birch about 20" on the stump but I was unable to get after it as we had to come along it upright about 14' to get it to clear the transmission lines. BUT I have had to do some reach up and slash some 6-10" dia birch and willows and the torgue and speed are paying off very well. I put its torque very close to a stock 064. The only thing it lack is crank, flywheel and clutch weight. But I'm running it with chains that I dialed in for the 390 this spring cutting Sitka spruce, and right now I'm cutting birch.


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> Cool pics Glen ......only real diff in dressing is I remove the head before I hang it.
> 
> 
> Do you guys grade the Heads.....ie Royal ......Imperial etc




There is Boone+Crocket and SCI scoring. But I haven't done that. . For me its just a real good representation of the species.


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> There is Boone+Crocket and SCI scoring. But I haven't done that. . For me its just a real good representation of the species.



cool ......I guess I'm juss being commercial as the Imperial etc the guys pay more to stalk lol


----------



## twochains

Evening Men!


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Cool pics Glen ......only real diff in dressing is I remove the head before I hang it.
> 
> 
> Do you guys grade the Heads.....ie Royal ......Imperial etc



Isn't a Royal Elk a 7x7 and Imperial is 8x8? We have a big growing herd of Elk here with'n an hour and a half of me. I've seen some 7x7 bulls. You have to draw to get to kill one. I think they let (2) permits a year go. Funny, the public is only allowed two a year and the farmers skoot them by the dozens sometimes for knocking down their fences.


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> Cuttin meat. Part of the backstrap



Hows it goin Glen? Hey, couldn't help but notice your dog...is it a hybrid? Awfully large feet. Good looking caribou in that picture! Nice!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Isn't a Royal Elk a 7x7 and Imperial is 8x8? We have a big growing herd of Elk here with'n an hour and a half of me. I've seen some 7x7 bulls. You have to draw to get to kill one. I think they let (2) permits a year go. Funny, the public is only allowed two a year and the farmers skoot them by the dozens sometimes for knocking down their fences.



sorry Clint I was talking of they way we grade Red heads .........a 12 is a Royal a 14 is an imperial but sometimes called a Monarch ........we've also got an old thing called the MacNab and sometimes the Royal MacNab which is land a Salmon and stalk a stag in a day.......and land a salmon, stalk a stag and shoot a brace of grouse in a day lol


----------



## twochains

Hey busted...I bet you was hoping I wouldn't get in on that thread about cutting hardwood leaners....PMSL!!!! Yeh, ya just run in there cut its guts out and pop the trigger!! LOL! :msp_w00t:opcorn: 


ain't I a stinker...pffft


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> morning Sir Robert



sir,
I haven't been knighted by her majesty


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> sorry Clint I was talking of they way we grade Red heads .........a 12 is a Royal a 14 is an imperial but sometimes called a Monarch ........we've also got an old thing called the MacNab and sometimes the Royal MacNab which is land a Salmon and stalk a stag in a day.......and land a salmon, stalk a stag and shoot a brace of grouse in a day lol



grand slam


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> sir,
> I haven't been knighted by her majesty



yet lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> grand slam



LOL and hard going too the royal is a long day ......esp ifn the dude ya with can't shoot or fish ........but the shooting there ways round lol


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> sir,
> I haven't been knighted by her majesty



Elton John was...ifn that tells ya anything :rainbow:


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> There is Boone+Crocket and SCI scoring. But I haven't done that. . For me its just a real good representation of the species.



the freezer isn't particular about scoring :msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> the freezer isn't particular about scoring :msp_biggrin:



yep, them horns is hard to chew.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Elton John was...ifn that tells ya anything :rainbow:



it tells me a lot..... :taped:


----------



## jrcat

Evening men...


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, them horns is hard to chew.



so is track stew


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Elton John was...ifn that tells ya anything :rainbow:



LOL but there are a loads of US citizens that have been knighted to lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL but there are a loads of US citizens that have been knighted to lol



how does that work:msp_confused:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> LOL but there are a loads of US citizens that have been knighted to lol



Oh I know...di ya see when they made a tv show with them guys on plow horses runnin at each other with poles 'n stuff??? LMAO :jester: :alien2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Evening men...



hello cat, how ya doin?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> how does that work:msp_confused:



They can't use the "Sir" or "Dame" before their name but they can use the letters after it ......however if they ever become a UK or Commonwealth citizen then the honor becomes substantive


----------



## twochains

What up Kat Daddy? What ya been doing besides poaching deer with big rigs?? LOL! Did ya land a logging job? I think I read that about 20 pages ago


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Oh I know...di ya see when they made a tv show with them guys on plow horses runnin at each other with poles 'n stuff??? LMAO :jester: :alien2:



Thats called jousting .........and oh never mind lol


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> hello cat, how ya doin?



Doin good Mike. Spent half the day in the woods and going to spend the entire day tomorrow in the woods. Marked out another section of straggly stunted low grade lol.. The LO says it was all open field back in 55' and him and his dad planted all of the ever greens with a home made tree planter and a jeep. The hardwoods came in on their own. Mostly soft maple and cherry


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> What up Kat Daddy? What ya been doing besides poaching deer with big rigs?? LOL! Did ya land a logging job? I think I read that about 20 pages ago



Yep cuttin and skiddin for a guy. Staying busy


----------



## twochains

Ha! Just messing with ya busted! Good times! pffft 

:boss:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Yep cuttin and skiddin for a guy. Staying busy



Sweet! Temps gettin' about right for ya up there? Ours are gonna fight till Thanksgiving I think...supposed to be 98* Sunday and 96* 2moro. You runnin a big grapple skidder?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ha! Just messing with ya busted! Good times! pffft
> 
> :boss:



It ok .......ya name in the book lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> It ok .......ya name in the book lol



LOL, well Randy said someone need a beating 
y'all ever try to eat pizza with few front teeth? it no workin well, shoulda tried some a JL's worms lol.


----------



## twochains

I was up in town at a buddies earlier sittin around the round table coming up with great ideas and came to the conclusion that I am going to take my 1965 900 Ironhead Sportster motor...which is bored and stroked to 1100 and put it in a flatrack quad, roller frame!  


LOL! I would get me some HD black and orange leathers...black helmet...black with HD orange plastics for the quad...black wheels with orange bead locks...OH and I can't forget the short BOB turndowns! Run that beast on some VP 114!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> LOL, well Randy said someone need a beating
> y'all ever try to eat pizza with few front teeth? it no workin well, shoulda tried some a JL's worms lol.



I do need a good beating though...I can't even work off my meanness! :devil: :msp_scared: 


edit..that ain't no Devil...it's a little fat piggy


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Doin good Mike. Spent half the day in the woods and going to spend the entire day tomorrow in the woods. Marked out another section of straggly stunted low grade lol.. The LO says it was all open field back in 55' and him and his dad planted all of the ever greens with a home made tree planter and a jeep. The hardwoods came in on their own. Mostly soft maple and cherry



you should have a surprise soon


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I was up in town at a buddies earlier sittin around the round table coming up with great ideas and came to the conclusion that I am going to take my 1965 900 Ironhead Sportster motor...which is bored and stroked to 1100 and put it in a flatrack quad, roller frame!
> 
> 
> LOL! I would get me some HD black and orange leathers...black helmet...black with HD orange plastics for the quad...black wheels with orange bead locks...OH and I can't forget the short BOB turndowns! Run that beast on some VP 114!



sound like a good way to get skint up.


----------



## bustedup

Well here's one to chew and laff on ..............In 1815 the US declared War on the UK (it was kinda about us giving the US navy at the time a hard time and cause we was giving the french a seeing to lol).........Anyways it got to the stage that we invaded and marched into DC ......the President at the time (Madison I think) legged it with his wife (who took the drapes lol) leaving his supper on the table along with his fine Madeira wine.......well the soldiers promptly sat down ate the food and drank the wine .......then stacked the dining room furniture and burnt the white house down .........2 weeks later we left after shelling the hell out of a fort near Baltimore where on one early dawn morning your national anthem was penned


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> I was up in town at a buddies earlier sittin around the round table coming up with great ideas and came to the conclusion that I am going to take my 1965 900 Ironhead Sportster motor...which is bored and stroked to 1100 and put it in a flatrack quad, roller frame!
> 
> 
> LOL! I would get me some HD black and orange leathers...black helmet...black with HD orange plastics for the quad...black wheels with orange bead locks...OH and I can't forget the short BOB turndowns! Run that beast on some VP 114!



The funny thing is I have a 1100+ motor with high compression heads and pistons (13/14-1?) sitting in the shed... course its surrounded by a rigid frame... and some other stuff... Some day I may actually finish it and take it for a spin...

Sitting next to it is a 2003 orange and black beasty... nevermind that the tank says 883.... its more like a 1200 on meth...


----------



## twochains

Honestly Graeme...I hope I just skipped school the day that was in lesson...I would sure hope our school system wouldn't leave out that bit of History info! LOL! Such as me learning as of late that the first "Cowboys" were largely freed slaves and Mexicans! LMAO! Who'd a thunk it??? Ye nearly ever see Black cowboys in JW flicks! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Honestly Graeme...I hope I just skipped school the day that was in lesson...I would sure hope our school system wouldn't leave out that bit of History info! LOL! Such as me learning as of late that the first "Cowboys" were largely freed slaves and Mexicans! LMAO! Who'd a thunk it??? Ye nearly ever see Black cowboys in JW flicks! :msp_sneaky:



That story is true btw......you can still see the burn Marks at the white house lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> Well here's one to chew and laff on ..............In 1815 the US declared War on the UK (it was kinda about us giving the US navy at the time a hard time and cause we was giving the french a seeing to lol).........Anyways it got to the stage that we invaded and marched into DC ......the President at the time (Madison I think) legged it with his wife (who took the drapes lol) leaving his supper on the table along with his fine Madeira wine.......well the soldiers promptly sat down ate the food and drank the wine .......then stacked the dining room furniture and burnt the white house down .........2 weeks later we left after shelling the hell out of a fort near Baltimore where on one early dawn morning your national anthem was penned



war of 1812 they shelled what they thought was the town of St. Michaels. the townspeople hung lanterns in the woods so the Brits shelled the woods. still a wall there with a cannon ball hole in it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> war of 1812 they shelled what they thought was the town of St. Michaels. the townspeople hung lanterns in the woods so the Brits shelled the woods. still a wall there with a cannon ball hole in it.



That would be English gunners ......they were never the brightest lol


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> The funny thing is I have a 1100+ motor with high compression heads and pistons (13/14-1?) sitting in the shed... course its surrounded by a rigid frame... and some other stuff... Some day I may actually finish it and take it for a spin...
> 
> Sitting next to it is a 2003 orange and black beasty... nevermind that the tank says 883.... its more like a 1200 on meth...



Yeh, mine was in a 40* rake Paugho rigid with 10+ Paugho springer. I quit the chopper thing when I started turning to the darkside...LOL! Oh and took it apart when the WCC and OCC started making TV shows....their done...time to do something, either build the bike back or put in the flattrack roller. I still have a few race bikes I could do some trading on for the build money.


Oh #### NM guess what I sat on at the bike shop this evening!!! A fricken race replica Aprillia 250 2t sport bike! That is a 2 cylinder 250 2t with dual hand made expansion chambers. 70hp 0 to 90 in 3.5 seconds!!! All for a $20,000+ price tag.


----------



## HuskStihl

Good stuff guys, sorry for not contributing much, there is just so much other interesting stuff happening on AS tonight. Cat, glad u'r happy. Busted, wasn't that the falkan island war? TS, good work tonight.

Some newb on another thread suggested to RandyMac that GOL school might me helpful for him!


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Good stuff guys, sorry for not contributing much, there is just so much other interesting stuff happening on AS tonight. Cat, glad u'r happy. Busted, wasn't that the falkan island war? TS, good work tonight.
> 
> Some newb on another thread suggested to RandyMac that GOL school might me helpful for him!



WHAT? I gotta see that.


----------



## twochains

NO S H I T??? where Husk?


----------



## bustedup

the falklands was in the 80's lol....the 1980's



where did some one say that???


----------



## twochains

Yeh, what the heck Husk...it ain't in the troll thread...have you been down in that thread full of angry beavers again?? Seriously where is it??? We gotta help RandyMac! LMAO!


----------



## twochains

OMG HUsk...Ifn yer yer yankin our chains...I'm gonna jump through yer screen and cyber bully you!!!


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Yeh, what the heck Husk...it ain't in the troll thread...have you been down in that thread full of angry beavers again?? Seriously where is it??? We gotta help RandyMac! LMAO!



I'm not so sure Randy's the one gonna need help...

Saw myself a real life Vincent Black Shadow once even for sale... had a whole bunch of zeros behind it... Crazy thing is the place was chock full of antique British steel, 3-4 AJS street bikes, hand full of Ariels dozens of BSAs few Nortons Triumphs stacked in like cord wood... all in some dinky ass'ed little town in the middle of Iowa...

Had a couple of big thumper 500cc hill climb bikes (one norton the other an overkilled AJS...) buddy of mine had an old 750cc sportster factory hill climb bike dual carbs super long swing arm...:rolleyes2:


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> I'm not so sure Randy's the one gonna need help...
> 
> Saw myself a real life Vincent Black Shadow once even for sale... had a whole bunch of zeros behind it... Crazy thing is the place was chock full of antique British steel, 3-4 AJS street bikes, hand full of Ariels dozens of BSAs few Nortons Triumphs stacked in like cord wood... all in some dinky ass'ed little town in the middle of Iowa...
> 
> Had a couple of big thumper 500cc hill climb bikes (one norton the other an overkilled AJS...) buddy of mine had an old 750cc sportster factory hill climb bike dual carbs super long swing arm...:rolleyes2:



NM, I was turned on to a couple links on the "arena ice tracks" where they were running these snortster motors in the quads.

Dude you like Limey's??? Look up Greer's Classic Cycle parts...I think they still have a site, anyway they are right here in my little nook in the woods. They have several BSA, Royal Infields (sp) Triumph, Indian, HD.... all their parts will go to wast...he won't sell ####


----------



## twochains

NM....wher the heck is that thread?? Where did everybody go? I cant find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northmanlogging

my first bike was a brit, AJS stormer 250... I was 11, broke my leg twice starting it... then I finally tore it apart and fixed the wiring so it wouldn't misfire... Still own it its at my parents house, needs a rebuild and a new carb, (crack head brother got a hold of it and broke part of the slide...) I can get it to run but with the slide being ####ed up it makes tuning it a real PITA and I'm pretty sure the crank seals are done.


----------



## twochains

My first bike was a '77 Honda Trail 70...I still have that little jewel! I got it when I was 4. Couldn't ride it till much later though. The bike is in nearly mint condition, all original.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can't find it, dang it. hey we just watched the moon rocket blast off from whallops island from our back step! that was wild, I never seen nuthin like it, didn't think we'd even see it. that thing must be big, it lit the sky up n we prolly 60 miles or more away.


----------



## bustedup

Guess folks should do more research before they have a pop at guys that do know their trade ......and wonder ifn folks really understand the GOL is a money making thingy lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

best advice for newbs is, read awhile before ya post.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> best advice for newbs is, read awhile before ya post.



and ifn you gonna have a pop kinda make sure you not popping at someone that really does know lol...........might well get ya off to a bad start lol


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can't find it, dang it. hey we just watched the moon rocket blast off from whallops island from our back step! that was wild, I never seen nuthin like it, didn't think we'd even see it. that thing must be big, it lit the sky up n we prolly 60 miles or more away.



Are you freaking serious??? How cool is that!!! I would have loved to have seen that!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Are you freaking serious??? How cool is that!!! I would have loved to have seen that!



I tried to get a pic, but I was to late. that thing was movin out.


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> Sweet! Temps gettin' about right for ya up there? Ours are gonna fight till Thanksgiving I think...supposed to be 98* Sunday and 96* 2moro. You runnin a big grapple skidder?




Seriously, its that hot. Wow 
Leaves are turning up here. Cooling off. Termination dust on the mountains


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> best advice for newbs is, read awhile before ya post.



That's a good policy...
But for entertainment value, by all means, ignore...


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Seriously, its that hot. Wow
> Leaves are turning up here. Cooling off. Termination dust on the mountains



It 50 here ..........leaves already falling.........getting ready for brass welder weather lol


----------



## Hedgerow

tramp bushler said:


> Seriously, its that hot. Wow
> Leaves are turning up here. Cooling off. Termination dust on the mountains



I gotta get to Alaska sometime... 
Seriously...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Fall's here too, only hit 95 today


----------



## Hedgerow

TheJollyLogger said:


> Fall's here too, only hit 95 today



I feel your pain... Sorta... 
Only 90 here today... 
Did manage to run a tank through the 757 test dummy...
These things just don't have that wow factor.... :msp_confused:
Gotta do something about that...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Of course the payoff is watchin' the superbowl in shorts while ya enjoy the first crawfish boil of the season, lol.


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> Seriously, its that hot. Wow
> Leaves are turning up here. Cooling off. Termination dust on the mountains



Yep...should be awesome! Glen you should see my new saw...it looks like you poured a soda on it and threw dust at it...well that is the sweat running off my left hand and arm! Our leaves are showing no sign of turning. Hickory nuts are dropping and skwerls (LOL squirrels) been cutting them for a month er so. Persimmons are getting soft and Paw Paws should be ready in a couple weeks...but other than that...Summer is still on!


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> I gotta get to Alaska sometime...
> Seriously...



ME TOO! LOL! Maybe ifn I bust my tail all Winter...maybe Ol' Glen will let me come up there and cut with him in the Spring er so


(totally made all that out of delusional thoughts...yes I know better! LOL!)


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Yep...should be awesome! Glen you should see my new saw...it looks like you poured a soda on it and threw dust at it...well that is the sweat running off my left hand and arm! Our leaves are showing no sign of turning. Hickory nuts are dropping and skwerls (LOL squirrels) been cutting them for a month er so. Persimmons are getting soft and Paw Paws should be ready in a couple weeks...but other than that...Summer is still on!



Hey, I knocked over 2 honey locust trees tonight... 
You ever get any of those beauty's over there??
Those thorns are just impressive... 
Can't think of a good reason for those trees to even exist...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## twochains

Well, I have heard honey locust before. Which one has the long thorns and which is thornless? I know where some trees are that a guy was calling honey locust, but I think they were castor bean trees, They had huge clumps of nut like seed pods. 

I ran one of those locus thorns through the top of my hand the other day while cutting. I'm with you though...have no idea why they would exist...they spread like crazy also!


----------



## twochains

Hey Hedgerow, you guys have those small trees that look REAL similar to shumake (sp) but when you wad their leaves up in your hand they smell like peanut butter? Me and my brother always called them peanut butter trees back home in Kentucky. We have them in our region also, they grow just like shumake (sp)...well I found some giant ones at my boss' farm. They are about 6" DBH and about 25 ft tall. I will get picks of them.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

The Shademaster hybrid is a thornless version, pretty poular back in Denver as a shade tree. Fairly fast growing, one advantage was actually the small leaves and weak limb attachments actually weathered the late fall or early spring blizzards Denver gets. Still a messy tree though.


----------



## Hedgerow

TheJollyLogger said:


> The Shademaster hybrid is a thornless version, pretty poular back in Denver as a shade tree. Fairly fast growing, one advantage was actually the small leaves and weak limb attachments actually weathered the late fall or early spring blizzards Denver gets. Still a messy tree though.



Yes... There is a thornless cultivar of these things... But the indiginous ones we have around here are freaking miserable...:msp_thumbdn:
Thorns can get up to 4" long and they're everywhere... 
Like Twochains says, they can go through a tire, a boot, or your hand... 
Miserable damn things...


----------



## HuskStihl

I feel the same way about yaopon. People sell it as ornamental landscaping, but to me it's just a weed. Spreads like crazy, will grow tree size, wrecks mowers, grows crazy fast... Took me 5 years to _mostly_ rid my 12 acres of it. I'd I took a 4 month break, it'd all be back


----------



## HuskStihl

Arborist 101
Jack of all trades, master of none thread
Post #19
Priceless, you're welcome


----------



## twochains

^^^ a little late there Husk....

Race day today! :msp_w00t: Been tuning my Son's quad...fittn' to let him off the chain! LOL! Hope I made the right adjustments! That little motor is TOUCHY...dang it hard to tune, I'm starting to question my fuel...it maybe too unstable for consistent performance...or it is just somewhere that I am not hitting right on the pin head.


----------



## twochains

Lyrics people...lyrics...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg


----------



## Trx250r180

what kind of quad ? what problems in the running part ?









twochains said:


> ^^^ a little late there Husk....
> 
> Race day today! :msp_w00t: Been tuning my Son's quad...fittn' to let him off the chain! LOL! Hope I made the right adjustments! That little motor is TOUCHY...dang it hard to tune, I'm starting to question my fuel...it maybe too unstable for consistent performance...or it is just somewhere that I am not hitting right on the pin head.


----------



## twochains

It's a DRR with a Stage Six outlaw 95 R/T CVT motor. The motors are what they race on F1 scooters in Itally. My problem is with his launch...I have never hit it exactly right with this new motor. Jetting seems to be affected by the temp drop from 90's to 68* by the main. I have thrown everything at it jetting from A to B....needle, needle height, main jet from richest to leanest, pilot jets from rich to lean.

What throws off normal jetting procedure is the 7,800 rpm stall... there really is no zero to 1/4 throttle.

Needle height had such an affect that the quad wouldn't even move forward in bottom clip...Things like that #### make you scratch yer head.


----------



## 1270d

What kind of CVT system does it run?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> It's a DRR with a Stage Six outlaw 95 R/T CVT motor. The motors are what they race on F1 scooters in Itally. My problem is with his launch...I have never hit it exactly right with this new motor. Jetting seems to be affected by the temp drop from 90's to 68* by the main. I have thrown everything at it jetting from A to B....needle, needle height, main jet from richest to leanest, pilot jets from rich to lean.
> 
> What throws off normal jetting procedure is the 7,800 rpm stall... there really is no zero to 1/4 throttle.
> 
> Needle height had such an affect that the quad wouldn't even move forward in bottom clip...Things like that #### make you scratch yer head.



off idle to 1/4 to 1/3 is pilot jet ,needle is from 1/4 to 3/4 normally .main jet is 2/3 to wide open ,if its on the bottom end one size in pilot makes a big difference ,don't forget air mixture screw after pilot change ,it may need adjusted some ,jetting is frustrating ,different pipes require different jetting ,i used to run a fatter needle and leaner main with my bikes ,was easier to ride power and hooked up better ,remember the old saying ,sometimes you have to slow down to go fast ,the highest revving engine doesn't always win


----------



## 1270d

Trx250r180 said:


> off idle to 1/4 to 1/3 is pilot jet ,needle is from 1/4 to 3/4 normally .main jet is 2/3 to wide open ,if its on the bottom end one size in pilot makes a big difference ,don't forget air mixture screw after pilot change ,it may need adjusted some ,jetting is frustrating ,different pipes require different jetting ,i used to run a fatter needle and leaner main with my bikes ,was easier to ride power and hooked up better ,remember the old saying ,sometimes you have to slow down to go fast ,the highest revving engine doesn't always win



I just finally got a good baseline jettting setup on my gas gas today. I ended up with a real similar setup. Larger diameter needle with a pretty lean main. I love it in the woods. Keeps wheel spin down and power to the ground


----------



## twochains

Brian, the tune is perfect everywhere except the launch. We tried everything about throttleing into the green light. If tacked up and brake torqued to to bumping the stall then dumped the motor flutters "bee eee" then comes on the pipe at 5ft. If the throttle is dumped from idle the carb just seems to load up. What is working today is I got him to gyp the gas and hit it on the green light. Timing will be tough but it launches a full power almost raising the front end...perfect! It's odd though... I mean this motor to have a 2% flaw is ridiculous but can cause a loss. 

Brian did you read where I am wanting to throw my built '65 Snortster motor in a flat track roller? I'm gonna do it! LOL! What do you think about the "piglet" tranny being connected and low in the frame? I think it will distribute the weight pretty good for T.T racing huh?


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> off idle to 1/4 to 1/3 is pilot jet ,needle is from 1/4 to 3/4 normally .main jet is 2/3 to wide open




That's what I'm saying...if the clutching i set at 7,800 stall then there is no off idle...right? I mean considering the motor is already spinning at over a 1/3 of the total RPM range, does that cut out pilot jetting? You know what I mean?? Aren't you already into the Main by this point?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## twochains

1270d said:


> What kind of CVT system does it run?



A mix of Koso, Mallossi, and Stage 6, running over range variator and over range rear pulley, fully adjustable clutch and 2,000 rpm torque spring


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Brian, the tune is perfect everywhere except the launch. We tried everything about throttleing into the green light. If tacked up and brake torqued to to bumping the stall then dumped the motor flutters "bee eee" then comes on the pipe at 5ft. If the throttle is dumped from idle the carb just seems to load up. What is working today is I got him to gyp the gas and hit it on the green light. Timing will be tough but it launches a full power almost raising the front end...perfect! It's odd though... I mean this motor to have a 2% flaw is ridiculous but can cause a loss.
> 
> Brian did you read where I am wanting to throw my built '65 Snortster motor in a flat track roller? I'm gonna do it! LOL! What do you think about the "piglet" tranny being connected and low in the frame? I think it will distribute the weight pretty good for T.T racing huh?




sounds like your close ,try to raise the needle one clip ,sounds like starving off the bottom ,check idle mixture screw also if it has one ,1/2 a turn there makes a big difference 


didn't see the flat track ,that will be a heavy bike with harley engine ,weight will be centered though ,i tried flat track couple times ,lot higher speeds than the mx i was used too


----------



## twochains

RandyMac said:


>



Afternoon Randy! EPIC LULLZ!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> That's what I'm saying...if the clutching i set at 7,800 stall then there is no off idle...right? I mean considering the motor is already spinning at over a 1/3 of the total RPM range, does that cut out pilot jetting? You know what I mean?? Aren't you already into the Main by this point?



the pilot will make a difference on the main size also ,you need bottom end for launch or it will fall on it's face


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> sounds like your close ,try to raise the needle one clip ,sounds like starving off the bottom ,check idle mixture screw also if it has one ,1/2 a turn there makes a big difference
> 
> 
> didn't see the flat track ,that will be a heavy bike with harley engine ,weight will be centered though ,i tried flat track couple times ,lot higher speeds than the mx i was used too



Yeh, I'm so close it makes me want to punch myself in the face! LOL! I'm sure I will be turning the air mix as the night cools off! 

I found some short course ice track vids of a Harley powered quad. The sound is righteous. Going to check around tonight for a roller nd see what kind of trading I can do.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Yeh, I'm so close it makes me want to punch myself in the face! LOL! I'm sure I will be turning the air mix as the night cools off!
> 
> I found some short course ice track vids of a Harley powered quad. The sound is righteous. Going to check around tonight for a roller nd see what kind of trading I can do.



my last couple years of racing ,we had some tracks built part circle track on pavement then part dirt with jumps ,super moto or something i think ,knobbys on asphalt was a trip ,tore em up in one race,on the asphault would click it into 5th on the 450 and run out of engine at 70mph ,my 250r was better for top speed ,way it was geared could get about 85 mph on top ,much faster than feels safe on an atv


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> the pilot will make a difference on the main size also ,you need bottom end for launch or it will fall on it's face



Initial settings on the 30mm race carb were 142/45. I took the pilot down to where it had a lean cough then came back through some sizes stopping at 42. The main I went down to 130 and all the way back up and stopped at 148. Needle I went to bottom notch all the way up to the top notch and left it. IDK, kinda going in circles but I at least have seen what the motor doesn't like. It's like I came up on the main and shut it off with the needle.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> my last couple years of racing ,we had some tracks built part circle track on pavement then part dirt with jumps ,super moto or something i think ,knobbys on asphalt was a trip ,tore em up in one race



Did you run GNCC Brian? One of their races is Gran Prix style..the Steamboat race I think. There is a race in Oklahoma every year called the Gold Rush and it is 9 miles XC and 1 mile road course...pretty cool. I never went, used to always hit when I needed points the worst. Plus those flat landers are super fast...bring them up here to the hills and they slow down quite a bit or hit alot of trees.


----------



## bustedup

Hey got a song for some of us more mature folks ............lol


New Tricks - Full Official Theme Tune - YouTube


----------



## twochains

Good stuff right there Graeme! Pffft! I am sure glad at least one of us is "mature" on here! LOL! "It's alright, it's OK...." :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Good stuff right there Graeme! Pffft! I am sure glad at least one of us is "mature" on here! LOL! "It's alright, it's OK...." :msp_w00t:



I juss thought the tune fitted some off us lol


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>


someone get in your cornflakes

View attachment 313446
View attachment 313447


good day sir

View attachment 313448


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey got a song for some of us more mature folks ............lol
> 
> 
> New Tricks - Full Official Theme Tune - YouTube





bustedup said:


> I juss thought the tune fitted some off us lol




now just gotta figure on whos in and whos :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

wat? What's that supposed to mean Rob... :msp_unsure:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> now just gotta figure on whos in and whos :msp_w00t:



LOL ya can get back to us on that lol...........but juss play it when the young guns get going lol


----------



## twochains

Well we are out of here! Off to the races! Geez it's 96* out.... the ol' Lady will be pissy all evening I'm sure! 

You fellas have a good evening! Rob...don't you be talkin' about me while i'm gone...LOL! Fit in...thh! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> wat? What's that supposed to mean Rob... :msp_unsure:



nothing :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL ya can get back to us on that lol...........but juss play it when the young guns get going lol




catchy little tune there.

young guns, ehhh , they got going on, just ask em :help:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> catchy little tune there.
> 
> young guns, ehhh , they got going on, just ask em :help:



I'll pass on that lol.............juss play em the song lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Well we are out of here! Off to the races! Geez it's 96* out.... the ol' Lady will be pissy all evening I'm sure!
> 
> You fellas have a good evening! Rob...don't you be talkin' about me while i'm gone...LOL! Fit in...thh! :msp_rolleyes:



bro if im going too bump my gums about you I'll let you know otherwise no worries :wink2:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I'll pass on that lol.............juss play em the song lol



hell of it is, them "young guns" gonna decide my fate in 20+ years


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> hell of it is, them "young guns" gonna decide my fate in 20+ years



Never thought of that lol ........oh crap I'm screwed lol................hey we need to start a loggers and fallers retirement village lol ..............


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Never thought of that lol ........oh crap I'm screwed lol................hey we need to start a loggers and fallers retirement village lol ..............



now theres a good idea. 

recreation; 

stump dominos, new guy gets the humbolt


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> now theres a good idea.
> 
> recreation;
> 
> stump dominos, new guy gets the humbolt



axe throwing comps whist on walking frames lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> axe throwing comps whist on walking frames lol



and the guy with the least amount of arthritis can work in the office............... FILING




get it  

about as funny as a broken crutch:msp_razz:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Well we are out of here! Off to the races! Geez it's 96* out.... the ol' Lady will be pissy all evening I'm sure!
> 
> You fellas have a good evening! Rob...don't you be talkin' about me while i'm gone...LOL! Fit in...thh! :msp_rolleyes:



good luck


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> and the guy with the least amount of arthritis can work in the office............... FILING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get it
> 
> about as funny as a broken crutch:msp_razz:



gives new meaning to the filing clerk lol.............but these days everyone likes a nice job title lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> gives new meaning to the filing clerk lol.............but these days everyone likes a nice job title lol



I have always been partial to

"Chief in Charge of Small Stuff" 


get back to work


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> I have always been partial to
> 
> "Chief in Charge of Small Stuff"
> 
> 
> get back to work



oh I been C in C of SS .............but the SS was Sh1t Shoveling lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> oh I been C in C of SS .............but the SS was Sh1t Shoveling lol




yeah , I think I have been there too


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> yeah , I think I have been there too



yup but bet ya didn't get the job title ......juss the shovel lol ......oh and told to move faster lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> yup but bet ya didn't get the job title ......juss the shovel lol ......oh and told to move faster lol




oh, I have had a couple of "titles", which in most cases boil down to 0 cares, especially from the "young guns". all a title is, is just further up the hole.

the next time your told to slow down (unless its a safety violation) it will be the first


----------



## mdavlee

How you guys doing? I just got back from eating supper. Good food and beer.


----------



## tramp bushler

Well hopefully I'm on the get better side of this cold I've got. Finally able to do a little puttering this afternoon so I fitted the tree gaffs to my Bashlins. The had pole gaffs on them. So far all I have into them is the cost of the gaffs and about 10$ in leather and copper rivets+burrs. I'm really looking forward to using them. Tho I doubt I will like them better than my Kline spurs with the Big Buck pads on them. 
Whadya have for supper Mike?


----------



## mdavlee

I eat at a place called Brewburgers in Omaha. They were on Diners, Drive ins, and Dives a few years ago. The old fashioned sandwich was great and moose drool to wash it down with:beer:


----------



## HuskStihl

You boys need to come pollute the arborist (guess mostly climbers?) threads with me. Those dudes are funny. I haven't figured out if they're trying to be or not, but RandyMac gave me the finger (me personally, I think!) which is more than any of y'all can say!

Plus, as close as I can figure, y'all are talking about tuning some sort of dune buggy, and I can't even begin to understand WTF you mean:msp_confused:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> You boys need to come pollute the arborist (guess mostly climbers?) threads with me. Those dudes are funny. I haven't figured out if they're trying to be or not, but RandyMac gave me the finger (me personally, I think!) which is more than any of y'all can say!
> 
> Plus, as close as I can figure, y'all are talking about tuning some sort of dune buggy, and I can't even begin to understand WTF you mean:msp_confused:



Dude Sir Randy clunks us with a .404 .......swats us with newspapers and then sets us straight with pictures ..........


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> You boys need to come pollute the arborist (guess mostly climbers?) threads with me. Those dudes are funny. I haven't figured out if they're trying to be or not, but RandyMac gave me the finger (me personally, I think!) which is more than any of y'all can say!
> 
> Plus, as close as I can figure, y'all are talking about tuning some sort of dune buggy, and I can't even begin to understand WTF you mean:msp_confused:



Are You Not Entertained? - YouTube


----------



## twochains

Good racing tonight! Colt went 1/1! He is super proud! I guess I'm gonna have to build him a trophy case...he has filled his room this year! Can't wait to see the year end trophy...should be a nice one!


----------



## JakeG

Clint that's great news! Congrats to you both! 

Yesterday was pretty busy for us... Spent Friday evening and Saturday morning helping my wife make flower pots for a family member's 47th bday. She had me spray painting chalkboard paint on them so she could write on em. 

We ended up out there by Jon, an hour and 15mins away from home. The party was just family, a brisket and some board games. (Her family is big on board games.) I spent the evening with the men outside in the off & on light rain, talkin about our trigger fingers getting itchy. I learned a little about guns and ammo... Which is good cause a few pages back y'all lost me! 

Anyway, I have one more diaper to change and then its time to start breakfast!


----------



## twochains

Thanks Jake. You should have stopped in and seen Husk...:msp_w00t:

Did you cook the brisket? I don't go to many B-Day parties...any I guess. 

Damn, hope you washed yer hands before breakfast...I don't miss diapers at all period! How many kids ya got Jake? (5) like Bitzer and slayer Mike...I bet Jon has a litter...prolly a few on the side somewhere to :msp_w00t: what what otstir:


----------



## JakeG

:msp_lol: From memory, I think Jon claims 3 mess makers (maybe twin boys and girl?). I've got 3 as well, two of em came from me. The other we adopted/saved from a bad situation. Got a call 3 years ago, "Can yall come pick me up?" Us, "Sure where are you?" "At the convenient store.. we don't have any water or electricity and idk where my mom is." Anyway she's been with us ever since and is now 13 and a lot of work! The most challenging parts are getting her to tell the truth and use proper grammar. It get's tough raising someone else's kid but she's really coming around. 

About the brisket.. I WISH I WOULD HAVE COOKED IT!!!! I think most folks' firewood has a higher moisture content than that brisket did :msp_unsure:

Clint, I did end up washing my hands! Lol.. I'll stay off the topic of diapers! Breakfast was good.. Pan sausage, skillet potatoes, cheese and homemade tortillas. It's kinda cool being married to a little white country girl that likes making stuff by rather buyin, plus it tastes better.

We're heading to the meat market.. Later on I'm gonna fire up the baby smoker with oak and pecan. This is gonna be one #####in' bacon wrapped meat loaf :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roberte

morning gents


----------



## twochains

Takes a BIG person with a BIGGER heart to make that situation work! Props to you! 

Sounds like yer crew down that way can cook! It's a wonder you all ain't 400#s! LOL!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> morning gents



Morning Rob. You got a big day planned? I guess as soon s I feel ready I'm going to work on my race course over at the boss' place. I should have a good bit of it cleaned out, ribbonned, and weed wacked today. I have the guys coming next weekend to help me arrow the course. Should be 10 miles give or take.

Supposed to hit 100* today!


----------



## mdavlee

Morning all you folks. Done had breakfast and made a trip to the grocery store. I don't know what I'm going to do the rest of the day.


----------



## twochains

Breakfast sounds good Mike...better than :coffee::sigarette:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Takes a BIG person with a BIGGER heart to make that situation work! Props to you!
> 
> Sounds like yer crew down that way can cook! It's a wonder you all ain't 400#s! LOL!




except someone "smoked" the brisket. mmmmm wellllllllll done:stop:


----------



## treeslayer2003

:coffee:


roberte said:


> morning gents



:coffee:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> except someone "smoked" the brisket. mmmmm wellllllllll done:stop:



ooops! missed that part somewhere.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> :coffee:
> 
> :coffee:



Morning slayer! I'm sittin' here delaying the inevitable! Hard going to work for free all day! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Morning Rob. You got a big day planned? I guess as soon s I feel ready I'm going to work on my race course over at the boss' place. I should have a good bit of it cleaned out, ribbonned, and weed wacked today. I have the guys coming next weekend to help me arrow the course. Should be 10 miles give or take.
> 
> Supposed to hit 100* today!



yard clean up , same as you except no race track. 

100* :angry2: yuck , still with high humidity?


----------



## twochains

I figure just normal humidity I guess. The only time I really get to #####in about humidity is after a light rain in 100* weather...steam comes up and yer lungs hurt from breathing water. I have only felt "dry" heat in two areas...in Southern Australia (118*) and Tempe, Az. (105*)...the heat was really dry and I didn't even really sweat at all.


----------



## JakeG

:coffee: for sure. Two cups oughta do it for me.

Clint that's a little on the toasty side. We're barely gonna hit mid-90's this week!

Mornin' gents


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I figure just normal humidity I guess. The only time I really get to #####in about humidity is after a light rain in 100* weather...steam comes up and yer lungs hurt from breathing water. I have only felt "dry" heat in two areas...in Southern Australia (118*) and Tempe, Az. (105*)...the heat was really dry and I didn't even really sweat at all.



I sweat till it gets under 65. ain't figured out how to turn off the heater on them stihls.


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer, when I was in Wyhalla (sp) Australia, I was on a tour thing offered from the convention I was at. Anyway there was about 15 of us with about a 50/50 men to women ratio. We were provided with "club soda" for our drinks...not a single one of had to pee till noon! It was like the heat forced our bodies to use up any type of moisture it could gather. Actually the dry heat was zero problem, I remember taking soil temperatures and the sand was 114*...crazy...but #### I was in the middle of a HUGE desert in Southern Australia...what did I expect!


----------



## mdavlee

When I was in southern California in summer the ground temperature got so hot where the motel was the hot water was cooler than the cold water coming into the motel. The ground was reading 140 in sunlight with an laser thermometer. The worst day was around 110 and the humidity got up close to 40%. I was completely soaked head to toe. I don't mind 90 and 10% humidity at all compared to that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> When I was in southern California in summer the ground temperature got so hot where the motel was the hot water was cooler than the cold water coming into the motel. The ground was reading 140 in sunlight with an laser thermometer. The worst day was around 110 and the humidity got up close to 40%. I was completely soaked head to toe. I don't mind 90 and 10% humidity at all compared to that.



40%? :rolleyes2:


----------



## mdavlee

It was like the south at 100 degrees and 100%.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> It was like the south at 100 degrees and 100%.



whats it like where you live? you not on the coast, i'd think elevation makes a diff.


----------



## mdavlee

It gets warm there but not like the coast or south Alabama. I think we had 6-10 days over 95 but the humidity wasn't too bad those days.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think ol Clint is the hottest here, I don't know how he stands it. then again he may freeze in the winter here.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

This summer's been pretty nice, we've only had 40 100 + days so far. Now 2011, we had 90, 28 of them consecutive, and zero precip for 120 days. That was a bad summer.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jake, I feel your pain on the brisket. Every Texan will tell ya he knows all about chainsaws, guns, and smokin briskets, but most of 'em will serve ya a piece of shoe leather ya couldn't cut with their rocked out chain. Good thing is ya can tell 'em so, cause they couldn't hit the broad side of a barn door.


----------



## tramp bushler

Morning boys ; :coffee:

47° here and rain. Its been pouring all night. . Typical moose season weather. 
Feeling a bit better this morning. Not good yet bit better. . I might be healthy enough to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## tramp bushler

My only project for today that I know of is to make up the straps for my Bashlins spurs.

Tons of projects need doin. I wish I was laid off so I could get my wood shed built and fill it. . I may make up a couple 63 ga 24" chains for the saws. WhereI filed the bar studs on the 460 I run all Husky mount bars. I'm gonna have to go easy on the throttle on the 460 . It has so much tourqe that when I'm making a delicate cut I have to back out to 2/3 rd throttle even when I have the 36" on it.


----------



## IcePick

Tramp, how do you like the bashlins? I bought a used(actually used maybe twice) pair for 50 bucks with pole spikes. I've gotta buy some tree spikes for them.

I've got a pair of Kleins I've been using for seven years, they are so much better than the buckinghams. Every pair of bucks I've ever used have been uncomfortable, even with the caddy pads. Moral of the story, who knows, but Kleins are hard too beat.


----------



## tramp bushler

I haven't tried them yet. I know several guys that climb with them and they all like them. But the Klien's are great. My sister gave them to me. They were in an old shed on her place back east. The straps were old and shriveled up. The pads were real dry but I put a half can of Hubards into them. And opened up the curve. Mainly I needed a spare pair of spurs so I'll give these a good try. It took some delicate slow filing to fit the new tree gaffs to the stirrups. But I took my time with a fine cut 3 corner file. You may run into that when you put tree gaffs on yours. The instructions say to pound them into place, but all that would have done is break the stirrup. . I had quite a time gettin the big machine screw out and soaked it in diesel and penetrating oil for a few months. You will need a vise. At least I did. I had to file on the inside top of the part of the gaff that insets into the stirrup. To get the machine screw to line up and for the threads to take right.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> My only project for today that I know of is to make up the straps for my Bashlins spurs.
> 
> Tons of projects need doin. I wish I was laid off so I could get my wood shed built and fill it. . I may make up a couple 63 ga 24" chains for the saws. WhereI filed the bar studs on the 460 I run all Husky mount bars. I'm gonna have to go easy on the throttle on the 460 . It has so much tourqe that when I'm making a delicate cut I have to back out to 2/3 rd throttle even when I have the 36" on it.



yer makin me want to get a 460 done. what chain are ya runin? square I guess.


----------



## tramp bushler

Yup ; Stihl semi skip 3/8 chisel ground chisel bit. . I set up Dan's grinder when I was in Hoonah. Actually I just changed the top inside of the tooth. Thinned it a little. I didn't tell Dan but he was very impressed with how his 372 s were cutting. And he is good at grinding but when you have to think about every part of the show it's hard to concentrate on the fine points of grinding. I should have changed my chain before we did the wedging the Spruce over vid. That 390 with a fresh chain is impressive. And his 372 were seriously piling chips even with 8 tooth sprocket and 32" bar. I really like that Stihl 3/8 chisel.


----------



## mdavlee

That 460 is the most impressive saw I've worked over. It just has that wow factor and crazy power. I haven't been able to run an 8 pin on a 70 cc saw in hardwoods with any of them but that one. I don't think it will have a lack of power in the softer woods with the 36".


----------



## tramp bushler

As I'm just breaking it in a little so its ready to bushel I'm not planning on doing much cutting with it here in the Interior. I need to get a couple more filter element for it. And a new clutch drum +bearing and a can of sprockets. Prolly a new spare clutch. 
There are several real good saw builders on AS and I definatly don't want to start a whoo haww. But I would run this saw against anyone's 460 woods saw.


----------



## tramp bushler

I've busheled with 460 s that were stock pulling up to 36" barsand they did OK. This one will do great. Some camps the top cutters r running juiced 660s and so this isn't my primary bushlin saw. The 390 s will be that. But this is awesome if I'm in 32" wood or smaller. And for any bigger ones or if I smash a saw it will be great. By going with the 390 s I don't have to pack a 395 .


----------



## HuskStihl

Jake, I didn't know you had fambly near me. They must be toothless rednecks to be near me. I have 4 kids that I pay for, there may be a few 20somethings with my awesome genes wandering the eastern seaboard, but no paternity suits as of yet. My neighbor pruned the "his side of the fence part" of one of my live oaks (when I say "my neighbor," I mean the crew of likely undocumented workers he hired to do it). He asked permission, which was nice considering he didnt need my permission to do it, but after he already had the guys out. 
They did a decent job, and as I knew it was going on, I got some brown latex paint, and on the advice of jolly Jeff, sealed the cuts. Apparently it's bad to prune oaks when it's 100 degrees due to "oak wilt" (which sounds kinda like brewers droop). Y'all should check out the oak falling thread. A yout is thinking about getting into it with Bob


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> I've busheled with 460 s that were stock pulling up to 36" barsand they did OK. This one will do great. Some camps the top cutters r running juiced 660s and so this isn't my primary bushlin saw. The 390 s will be that. But this is awesome if I'm in 32" wood or smaller. And for any bigger ones or if I smash a saw it will be great. By going with the 390 s I don't have to pack a 395 .



A good running 390 will leave the newer 660s behind. You just have to watch the RPMs on them. You don't want them turning over 13.5 or so as a work saw. The big end crank bearing won't live long in them.


----------



## tramp bushler

. 13,5 is good. How your work load?


----------



## tramp bushler

Maybe leaving the speed limiting coil in will be a good thing.


----------



## Joe46

Question for mdavlee. You mentioned temps in S. Alabama. Well I'm headin to Mobile Wed. What can this old fart from Western Wa. expect?? I also figure by the time I get back this thread count will be in the 800's


----------



## mdavlee

Joe46 said:


> Question for mdavlee. You mentioned temps in S. Alabama. Well I'm headin to Mobile Wed. What can this old fart from Western Wa. expect?? I also figure by the time I get back this thread count will be in the 800's



It will probably still be around 90 or so and the humidity will probably be high unless you catch a good week of weather. Looking at the forecast looks like 95 and heat index of that or a little warmer.


----------



## Joe46

mdavlee said:


> It will probably still be around 90 or so and the humidity will probably be high unless you catch a good week of weather. Looking at the forecast looks like 95 and heat index of that or a little warmer.



Thank you, sir! Kinda what I thought.


----------



## mdavlee

Joe46 said:


> Thank you, sir! Kinda what I thought.



Yeah it won't be as bad as July or some of August for you.


----------



## HuskStihl

Besides ease of tuning ported saws, I can't really see the point of an unlimited coil on a falling/bucking saw. Some of the climbers/limbers say an unlimited coil helps them work faster, but I've found zero performance difference with the blue vs black coil in my 385. The black coil makes it easier to lean it out and hear it 4-stroke without it bumping the limiter, but I really couldn't see somebody running their moneymaker anything other than a little on the rich side, especially in a camp.


----------



## mdavlee

The unlimited coils on a lot of modded saws is easier to tune. If I tune by ear they end up a lot lower than they will by tach. Once they get to about 13k it's hard for me to tell the difference up to 14k. I did have a 066 that wanted to run at 15k. It pulled real hard and I could barely get it to tune down to 13.8k after porting. I do like using the stock 346 coils that are limited to 14.1k on the 372 and 390.


----------



## tramp bushler

My Ace Morgan 394 s ran at 13,400 . They were AWESOME!!!!!! When I would nail the throttle they would jump to 14,500 then down to 13.4 . Smooth as glass too. But I can wear myself out just fine packing a 390 now. Unless I'm in Big wood where I need over 7 horse and a 50" bar.


----------



## JakeG

Jon, yeah my wife has family about 10 minutes south of you. Surprisingly enough, it only took us an hour and 10 minutes to get home!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Still wantin' to do a GTG this fall, let's start throwin out dates and see if we can find one that works. Momma and the kids are welcome, btw. We've got plenty of room for tents and campers, chickens and hay rides for the kiddos, a great fire pit, and motels just about 4 miles away.


----------



## JakeG

Jeff I definitely want to do a GTG.. I've been talking about it for 6 months now! I think some Texans may be detered due to deer season (especially bow hunters), but it should not be planned around any one's schedule, myself included. Having said that, I have some dates set/taken up and one day off. October 19th and the following weekend are booked with birthdays and I'm off Monday 10/14.

I hope we can get at least 10-12 people on this first CenTex GTG. I don't care if it get's to be a big deal to a lot of people.. 3 people is a GTG imo!


----------



## twochains

Joe46 said:


> Question for mdavlee. You mentioned temps in S. Alabama. Well I'm headin to Mobile Wed. What can this old fart from Western Wa. expect?? I also figure by the time I get back this thread count will be in the 800's



If you're going to Mobile...and you're from Washington...you can expect to loose a couple pounds just standing there...you're gonna sweat your ass off! Im in the heat everyday...but when I went to Mobile last year at this time...it was sweltering. You'll be blowing bubbles in the humidity. I'm not exaggerating any either.


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> Still wantin' to do a GTG this fall, let's start throwin out dates and see if we can find one that works. Momma and the kids are welcome, btw. We've got plenty of room for tents and campers, chickens and hay rides for the kiddos, a great fire pit, and motels just about 4 miles away.



Does yer girlie have a HOTT sister?? :msp_wub:


----------



## JakeG

3lbs of Meat loaf... 3lbs of Bacon







My pork rub





Should get some decent bark/caramelization! opcorn:

EDIT: Jon, do you know any cardiologists near me?


----------



## jrcat

I was just going through my 365 and noticed that the bar tip looked bent. So further investigation shows that it is bent... Brand new bar too. So now what do I do...buy a new tip?


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> I was just going through my 365 and noticed that the bar tip looked bent. So further investigation shows that it is bent... Brand new bar too. So now what do I do...buy a new tip?



That or try to straighten it. 

You could try to return it if it was a local purchase.


----------



## northmanlogging

Jus checking in, spent the weekend getting fat and happy at some lodge thing in the oldgrowth... wifey wouldn't let me bring any saws...


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> I was just going through my 365 and noticed that the bar tip looked bent. So further investigation shows that it is bent... Brand new bar too. So now what do I do...buy a new tip?



Use another bar bro .........and incidently ifn ya ask Mdav he'll tell ya how to make it a 372 lol.......it don't require much work


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Jus checking in, spent the weekend getting fat and happy at some lodge thing in the oldgrowth... wifey wouldn't let me bring any saws...



that's cause your better half wanted ya to socialize lol


----------



## northmanlogging

Twas our anniversary... most of the folk at this place didn't speak much english (germans, Danes, Indian's... west indian..., few french) the ones that did speak any english where sure as Hel not going to talk to the likes of me... Me tattooed, bearded, long hair, them clean shaven, buzzcut, all wearing brand new REI and Izod sporting clothes, paying $30. a plate for their kids to not finish dinner and not even raising an eyebrow... My kind of odd duck event...

The swimming was excellent, first time in 15 or more years I could just jump in and not get hyperthermia...


----------



## HuskStihl

jrcat said:


> I was just going through my 365 and noticed that the bar tip looked bent. So further investigation shows that it is bent... Brand new bar too. So now what do I do...buy a new tip?



I doubt it will affect your cutting:jester:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Twas our anniversary... most of the folk at this place didn't speak much english (germans, Danes, Indian's... west indian..., few french) the ones that did speak any english where sure as Hel not going to talk to the likes of me... Me tattooed, bearded, long hair, them clean shaven, buzzcut, all wearing brand new REI and Izod sporting clothes, paying $30. a plate for their kids to not finish dinner and not even raising an eyebrow... My kind of odd duck event...
> 
> The swimming was excellent, first time in 15 or more years I could just jump in and not get hyperthermia...



Happy anniversary bro ............


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> I doubt it will affect your cutting:jester:



Whats that supposed to mean? Anyways I straightened it out. Busted its a stihl bar I modified to fit the husky per Mdavlee's instructions. I dont think I want to mess with this saw really I like it just the way it is.


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Whats that supposed to mean? Anyways I straightened it out. Busted its a stihl bar I modified to fit the husky per Mdavlee's instructions. I dont think I want to mess with this saw really I like it just the way it is.



cool bro.......Mike will tell me ifn I wrong but I think it really just the baffle on the transfer that different ..........


----------



## TheJollyLogger

There is water coming out of the sky again. Literally, drops of water are dropping from the sky. And big gray puffy things have hidden the sun. If you get this, home in on my last transmission.


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> There is water coming out of the sky again. Literally, drops of water are dropping from the sky. And big gray puffy things have hidden the sun. If you get this, home in on my last transmission.



you won't melt don't panic...........us dudes from more northern climbs are well used to that stuff lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> cool bro.......Mike will tell me ifn I wrong but I think it really just the baffle on the transfer that different ..........



I have a parts 365 that I took apart. I might look into it ..


----------



## mdavlee

If it's the new xtorq the 365 is 71 cc just like the 372. If it's the older 365 special then you have to swap cylinders to make it into a 372.


----------



## jrcat

It is not an x torque. Its a very well taken care of 97 model. Until I bought it ..it only cut 10 face cord of fire wood a year and it belonged to the brother of of the guy that owns the local husqvarna saw shop.


----------



## treeslayer2003

cat, if it a stihl bar it has 3 rivets right? bent a little jus vice it n spring it back. i'd get a new bar for falling n use that one for topping.


----------



## jrcat

I am not real keen on tearing into my saws. Big engines and diesels I can do. But I dont feel confident enough to get into my saws. Hence why my 372 just sits right now. It would be some minor detail I over looked that would drive me into a fists of fury rage and the poor saw might get a flying lesson.


----------



## treeslayer2003

where is the secrete intructions on making a sig and smart ass title under the user name?


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> cat, if it a stihl bar it has 3 rivets right? bent a little jus vice it n spring it back. i'd get a new bar for falling n use that one for topping.



Yep 3 rivets. My intention is to get a 24 or 28. But other things are more pressing right now.I have a good husky bar I can put back on it.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> where is the secrete intructions on making a sig and smart ass title under the user name?



Go to "market" mike and check out the options on the left hand side of the page.


----------



## treeslayer2003

couldn't decide lol. hows busted?


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> couldn't decide lol. hows busted?



I'm ok .......I'm the same had a look .....then came back here lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> you won't melt don't panic...........us dudes from more northern climbs are well used to that stuff lol



Well, it's over now. Checked the rain gauge, nuttin, but it did drop the temp down to 80. Gonna go find a sweater, brb.


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, it's over now. Checked the rain gauge, nuttin, but it did drop the temp down to 80. Gonna go find a sweater, brb.



eh ok ........lol


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> where is the secrete intructions on making a sig and smart ass title under the user name?





jrcat said:


> Go to "market" mike and check out the options on the left hand side of the page.



Just FYI, putting anything with "moderator" in it is a waste of 150 credits. In the settings page on the left there is an "edit signature" thing as well.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Just FYI, putting anything with "moderator" in it is a waste of 150 credits. In the settings page on the left there is an "edit signature" thing as well.



There might be a reason for the Mod thing ...........ya think lol???


----------



## HuskStihl

660 pages. It's been my genuine pleasure sharing this thread with most of you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> There is water coming out of the sky again. Literally, drops of water are dropping from the sky. And big gray puffy things have hidden the sun. If you get this, home in on my last transmission.



It actually rained hard hard here for about 15 minutes. Very appreciated as I had just started mowing the front pasture. Absolute pleasure to mow without dust and some cloud cover.
My 4 year old twins had their first hockey team practice this afternoon. Henry stole the puck from Liam who proceeded to chase him down and cross check him from behind. No lady bing trophies in their futures I'm afraid


----------



## treeslayer2003

to all of ya; the reason I don't friend no more is because I havn't met none that I don't like. so all of ya a friend. yes you to Jon. and yea 660 pages has been fun. and a good saw too.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> There might be a reason for the Mod thing ...........ya think lol???



Bob mighta let it slide, just sayin'...
Although I like my pink tribute to RandyMac better


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> It actually rained hard hard here for about 15 minutes. Very appreciated as I had just started mowing the front pasture. Absolute pleasure to mow without dust and some cloud cover.
> My 4 year old twins had their first hockey team practice this afternoon. Henry stole the puck from Liam who proceeded to chase him down and cross check him from behind. No lady bing trophies in their futures I'm afraid



ya need to teach them the rib check lol.........and Husk cut ya palms outta ya gloves then ya can hold without looking like ya holding lol ........and I guess ya wear a helmut??? with full visor??? if so there a trick to that too lol


----------



## Metals406

Did I miss anything cool in the last 150 pages?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Metals406 said:


> Did I miss anything cool in the last 150 pages?



jus our BS. welcome back.


----------



## mdavlee

Metals406 said:


> Did I miss anything cool in the last 150 pages?



I'm only on page 199


----------



## bustedup

Metals406 said:


> Did I miss anything cool in the last 150 pages?



well ya missed...........how to hunt.....shoot.......fight.........and JL needs a g/f .........but as far as logging .........nope ya missed nothing lol


----------



## twochains

Yeh...ya missed RandyMac giving us a "Salute"! LMAO! 

What you been doing Metals?


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> I'm only on page 199



you got bigger pages lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> well ya missed...........how to hunt.....shoot.......fight.........and JL needs a g/f .........but as far as logging .........nope ya missed nothing lol



You forgot 2t jetting...geez


----------



## mdavlee

bustedup said:


> you got bigger pages lol



I got it set on 50 posts a page.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> You forgot 2t jetting...geez



yeah but that only when you an Sir Brian are on lol.................and I don't understand that lol.......


----------



## twochains

Hey busted, did you know that Brian was actually a PRO racer...bikes and quads? Dude knows his shizz :boss:


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yeah but that only when you an Sir Brian are on lol.................and I don't understand that lol.......



I a bit of a gear head n don't get all that.


----------



## Metals406

twochains said:


> Yeh...ya missed RandyMac giving us a "Salute"! LMAO!
> 
> What you been doing Metals?



Last week was 4 tens at that high school. The bossman is peeling some crew away soon for a couple houses -- so he's in a panic to get a lot done on the school.

Stupid job's making it hard fer me to do anything else!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

bustedup said:


> well ya missed...........how to hunt.....shoot.......fight.........and JL needs a g/f .........but as far as logging .........nope ya missed nothing lol



No, I do not! Cause girlfriends turn into wives, and then the next thing ya know you've lost everything ya own.... wait a minute, are you telling me you don't have to marry them after the first date? I'm gonna have to rethink some things.... brb.


----------



## twochains

Metals406 said:


> Last week was 4 tens at that high school. The bossman is peeling some crew away soon for a couple houses -- so he's in a panic to get a lot done on the school.
> 
> Stupid job's making it hard fer me to do anything else!



I always hated (4) 10's...I was like why not (5) 10's and you can throw me a #### pile of OT! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

TheJollyLogger said:


> No, I do not! Cause girlfriends turn into wives, and then the next thing ya know you've lost everything ya own.... wait a minute, are you telling me you don't have to marry them after the first date? I'm gonna have to rethink some things.... brb.



get em to sign a pre nuptial lol


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer you got a big week? You starting that pine set you marked the lines on?


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> No, I do not! Cause girlfriends turn into wives, and then the next thing ya know you've lost everything ya own.... wait a minute, are you telling me you don't have to marry them after the first date? I'm gonna have to rethink some things.... brb.



well... ya could rent one, that way you can't make that mistake again. well on second thought might not be good idea, ya had some bad luck so far.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well... ya could rent one, that way you can't make that mistake again. well on second thought might not be good idea, ya had some bad luck so far.



eh he lives in TX lol..........thought renting was only legal in Nevada lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer you got a big week? You starting that pine set you marked the lines on?



yea, cutting pine 2morrow but I had that a while. what I went to mark yesterday, it gonna be a bugger. no markers n no survey. I shoulda went to survey school.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> eh he lives in TX lol..........thought renting was only legal in Nevada lol



eeehhhh, crap I didn't know we had to be legal. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, cutting pine 2morrow but I had that a while. what I went to mark yesterday, it gonna be a bugger. no markers n no survey. I shoulda went to survey school.



Oosh! Kinda like the "Hell Tract"? Can you figure the lines pretty easy? Do you cut mostly flat ground or rolling hills?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> eeehhhh, crap I didn't know we had to be legal. :msp_ohmy:



What the gubment doesn't know, won't hurt 'em! :help:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Oosh! Kinda like the "Hell Tract"? Can you figure the lines pretty easy? Do you cut mostly flat ground or rolling hills?



Mikes like me .............webbed feet lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> What the gubment doesn't know, won't hurt 'em! :help:



eh it not the gubment lol ...............more like the local leo's lol ...............


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> to all of ya; the reason I don't friend no more is because I havn't met none that I don't like. so all of ya a friend. yes you to Jon. and yea 660 pages has been fun. and a good saw too.



I've never asked anybody to be my friend. I'm terrified of rejection, and am not sure what being AS "friends" with somebody has to do with real life friends (of which I include allay'all, even when you take me down a notch). Being my friend means you need to expect verbal feces flung your way, the expectation that I will take my return lumps without getting pissy, that i will have u'r back even if you're the one being a ####, and the understanding that if you need something, just ask. Vagina monologue over


----------



## twochains

uhhh...you guys "Warlocks" er something? LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Oosh! Kinda like the "Hell Tract"? Can you figure the lines pretty easy? Do you cut mostly flat ground or rolling hills?



like a jigsaw puzzle. little rolly for here but you prolly call it flat. any real slope here is the side of a flood plane. but that is big poplar ground.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I've never asked anybody to be my friend. I'm terrified of rejection, and am not sure what being AS "friends" with somebody has to do with real life friends (of which I include allay'all, even when you take me down a notch). Being my friend means you need to expect verbal feces flung your way, the expectation that I will take my return lumps without getting pissy, that i will have u'r back even if you're the one being a ####, and the understanding that if you need something, just ask. Vagina monologue over



PURE AWESOMENESS! LMAO! How is it going Husk? What kind of a week do you have planned?


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> No, I do not! Cause girlfriends turn into wives, and then the next thing ya know you've lost everything ya own.... wait a minute, are you telling me you don't have to marry them after the first date? I'm gonna have to rethink some things.... brb.



Girlfriends will frequently do things wives won't, however.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> uhhh...you guys "Warlocks" er something? LOL!



no ya plum lol.........we get kinda lot of rain lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Girlfriends will frequently do things wives won't, however.



you been on the mellow yellow again lol???


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> uhhh...you guys "Warlocks" er something? LOL!


----------



## twochains

+1 Husk! LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> +1 Husk! LOL!



I hope ya g/f not reading that lol or ya might be back to straw feeding lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> I've never asked anybody to be my friend. I'm terrified of rejection, and am not sure what being AS "friends" with somebody has to do with real life friends (of which I include allay'all, even when you take me down a notch). Being my friend means you need to expect verbal feces flung your way, the expectation that I will take my return lumps without getting pissy, that i will have u'r back even if you're the one being a ####, and the understanding that if you need something, just ask. Vagina monologue over



tried to rep ya, can't.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


>



Sorry for the delay...I couldn't stop laughing! Did you see the show where they were in Kentucky drilling for oil...The one crew would get a "Warlock" to come out and "Witch" where the well should be dug. In order to proove they were "Warlocks" they 2nd and 3rd toes had to be joined. LOL! 

never mind me...I might have got a little warm today...I heard it broke 100*


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tried to rep ya, can't.



OMG...I too should try and "REP" that! LOL! Could you imagine what a book Husk could write us?? LOL! You should do it Husk!


----------



## treeslayer2003

this dude just don't give up.


----------



## bustedup

he def needs a neck high humbolt


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> you been on the mellow yellow again lol???



No, that is just my reality. If y'all get to live in a different one, I'd like to live vicariously thru you, but no pics, please. 


Thanks handsome mike, but I just copied and expanded your earlier post anyway.


----------



## bustedup

LOL he got nuked lol.....thanks Mods


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> LOL he got nuked lol.....thanks Mods



hey some ones on the ball tonight.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> No, that is just my reality. If y'all get to live in a different one, I'd like to live vicariously thru you, but no pics, please.
> 
> 
> Thanks handsome mike, but I just copied and expanded your earlier post anyway.



Jon you def make us laff and in reality your posts do give away your very well educated .......and that not a piss take btw


----------



## JakeG

Lots of bromance goin on in here. Maybe Jeff will make us all a bromlette for breakfast @ the GTG otstir:

You sons of guns in this thread have become my favorites.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Lots of bromance goin on in here. Maybe Jeff will make us all a bromlette for breakfast @ the GTG otstir:
> 
> You sons of guns in this thread have become my favorites.



aw jakers, plenty fer you too. :sweet_kiss:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> aw jakers, plenty fer you too. :sweet_kiss:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm waiting for him to hit puberty at least, sheesh Mike.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Jon you def make us laff and in reality your posts do give away your very well educated .......and that not a piss take btw



Thanks Graeme, I received some of the best education America has to offer then pissed it away drinking beer, chasing girls, and running saws. On second thought, time and money well spent!


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks Graeme, I received some of the best education America has to offer then pissed it away drinking beer, chasing girls, and running saws. On second thought, time and money well spent!



Bro you'd not be in the profession your in without the skills ya got


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> aw jakers, plenty fer you too. :sweet_kiss:
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




He knows my name... :redface: 



HuskStihl said:


> I'm waiting for him to hit puberty at least, sheesh Mike.



Lmao... Sorry Jon, 30 is still a whole 'nother year away!


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! You fellas have a good day? Broke 100* today here...almost unbearable for a 9 hour pull....almost. Summer gonna go out with a bang!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening Men! You fellas have a good day? Broke 100* today here...almost unbearable for a 9 hour pull....almost. Summer gonna go out with a bang!



52 here and well bloody windy


----------



## twochains

52* and blowing... I dread Winter... :cool2:


----------



## RandyMac

hit 80 here, breezy


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> 52* and blowing... I dread Winter... :cool2:



Clint 52 ain't winter bro lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Clint 52 ain't winter bro lol



Dude, ifn a cloud comes over I goosebump! LOL! It will take about 2 weeks to acclimate to lesser temps.


----------



## roberte

Good day sirs


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Dude, ifn a cloud comes over I goosebump! LOL! It will take about 2 weeks to acclimate to lesser temps.



Don't come here then you'd hibernate for bout 9 months lol


----------



## twochains

LOL! @ Busted

What's up Rob! How are you doing?


----------



## JakeG

Howdy folks, how is everyone?


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Dude, ifn a cloud comes over I goosebump! LOL! It will take about 2 weeks to acclimate to lesser temps.



Clint, just a tee shirt would warm you up a bit. Ron


----------



## bustedup

watching the US open lol.....the Spanish dude giving the Serbian dude a bit of a spanking lol


----------



## bustedup

Ron over here he'd be in thermals bout 9 months of the year lol


----------



## twochains

Once acclimated to Winter I do rather well in the cold. As with most guys in the trade, I have injured my hands over the years, on my left hand, my ring finger was smashed rather well, blowing it's little guts out. The Dr. just poked 'em back in with a Q-tip. Anyway I call it my "frog" finger, and little feller gets BAAAD cold first thing in the morning! LOL! The initial change in climate is all I have problems with.


----------



## bustedup

Cool but bring a brass welding kit tho......those monkeys really need it during winter lol


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> Clint, just a tee shirt would warm you up a bit. Ron



 ...I will start wearing one in the mornings sometime near Thanksgiving time...maybe sooner if the Farmer's Almanac is correct! 

Ron, I thought about ya today! I was going about my business, steady at work...something caught my eye! There about 10' from me was a very healthy 6 ft black snake with his head elevated about 18" and staring straight at me! I was shocked more than anything...it was just looking at me...I have zero idea how long it had been there. It lowered it's head and slowly slithered off into the brush.

We have "coach whips" here, they can elevate their head higher than any other snake other than Cobra. Coach whips here can excede 8' on occasion and are capable of elevating their head 1/3 of their body length while cruising through tall hay fields. Basically what I'm saying is that a coach whip can glide through a field with it's head up in the air about 3 feet! Now that's something to see right there!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> ...I will start wearing one in the mornings sometime near Thanksgiving time...maybe sooner if the Farmer's Almanac is correct!
> 
> Ron, I thought about ya today! I was going about my business, steady at work...something caught my eye! There about 10' from me was a very healthy 6 ft black snake with his head elevated about 18" and staring straight at me! I was shocked more than anything...it was just looking at me...I have zero idea how long it had been there. It lowered it's head and slowly slithered off into the brush.
> 
> We have "coach whips" here, they can elevate their head higher than any other snake other than Cobra. Coach whips here can excede 8' on occasion and are capable of elevating their head 1/3 of their body length while cruising through tall hay fields. Basically what I'm saying is that a coach whip can glide through a field with it's head up in the air about 3 feet! Now that's something to see right there!




LOL you snake charming again lol.................ifn it all the same I'll pass on the seeing bit thanks lol


----------



## rwoods

I would say it time to cut the hay and bale that coach whip ... hay. I meant hay. Really. Ron http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/242916.htm


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, my fingers get cold too. insulated gloves work wonders. the rest of me loves the cold. I have heard of black snakes looking into combine cabs, idk bout that I have seen um big around as my fore arm tho and prolly 10' long. eeeeeewwww, gives me the willys. them big ones bug me a bit. ought to put um on the truck n call um black poplar lol.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> LOL! @ Busted
> 
> What's up Rob! How are you doing?



just fine sir, thanks for asking. 

How about yourself, you should be getting keyed up on starting that big gig :msp_thumbsup:umpkin2:


----------



## twochains

Yep...and right now is the time ya start seeing them of an evening. We usually start back roading this time of year, the ONLY snakes you will see in the roads are poisonous. Copperheads, Cane breaks, and Pygmy rattlesnakes. This time of year is their "hay day". The hot days stimulates their brain activity and nerve reflexes, combine thermal imagery with the cooling night time temps...it becomes a feast! LOL! 

I will get ya some "wicked" pics here in the next weekend er so. I have a Game Warden buddy that is into snakes a little bit. We usually go looking for hogs and snakes. Ron, have you ever seen pics of the Cane breaks in my region? Probably similar to yours but color may vary some.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> *yep, my fingers get cold too. insulated gloves work wonders. the rest of me loves the cold. *I have heard of black snakes looking into combine cabs, idk bout that I have seen um big around as my fore arm tho and prolly 10' long. eeeeeewwww, gives me the willys. them big ones bug me a bit. ought to put um on the truck n call um black poplar lol.




Do you like gloves when running saw? Me, I hate it, just curious


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yep...and right now is the time ya start seeing them of an evening. We usually start back roading this time of year, the ONLY snakes you will see in the roads are poisonous. Copperheads, Cane breaks, and Pygmy rattlesnakes. This time of year is their "hay day". The hot days stimulates their brain activity and nerve reflexes, combine thermal imagery with the cooling night time temps...it becomes a feast! LOL!
> 
> I will get ya some "wicked" pics here in the next weekend er so. I have a Game Warden buddy that is into snakes a little bit. We usually go looking for hogs and snakes. Ron, have you ever seen pics of the Cane breaks in my region? Probably similar to yours but color may vary some.



snakes , ack :frown:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> just fine sir, thanks for asking.
> 
> How about yourself, you should be getting keyed up on starting that big gig :msp_thumbsup:umpkin2:



I'm fine Rob. You talking about the "Pumpkin Patch"? I'm excited..if I can get away from that 300 acres. Man I knew I laid a bunch down during all that rain...but had know idea just "how" much. Soon as this all is off the ground I'm heading back across the river and set up on the Pumpkin patch for winter. 

Skidder OP got delayed from getting over here until today due to pulling timber out of an unreachable area, and coming out with it through FS land. Once the job is 100% finished...includes road work (gravel) etc., re-seeding our sets and main skid trails...once all that is finished, we will not be permitted to bring timber off of Private through the FS land anymore. ...my boss is dragging his heals and milking her for what it's worth.:rolleyes2:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Do you like gloves when running saw? Me, I hate it, just curious



I can't wear anything other than riding gloves or those Mechanix gloves. Usually only wear them for a bit then put them in my back pack.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'm fine Rob. You talking about the "Pumpkin Patch"? I'm excited..if I can get away from that 300 acres. Man I knew I laid a bunch down during all that rain...but had know idea just "how" much. Soon as this all is off the ground I'm heading back across the river and set up on the Pumpkin patch for winter.
> 
> Skidder OP got delayed from getting over here until today due to pulling timber out of an unreachable area, and coming out with it through FS land. Once the job is 100% finished...includes road work (gravel) etc., re-seeding our sets and main skid trails...once all that is finished, we will not be permitted to bring timber off of Private through the FS land anymore. ...my boss is dragging his heals and milking her for what it's worth.:rolleyes2:



that's right you had 2 parcels, well looks like you set up for a minute


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I can't wear anything other than riding gloves or those Mechanix gloves. Usually only wear them for a bit then put them in my back pack.



back pocket, I prefer to hang on the saw, no "middle man" contact


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Do you like gloves when running saw? Me, I hate it, just curious



yes, I normally wear leather driving gloves. when it 32 degrees and a ne wind 20 mph and damp, I wear the insulated ones. when yer fingers hurt like a tooth ach ya gotta do sumthin. it get a bit worse every year.


----------



## twochains

Men, I'm wore out and gonna hit the hay. Temps still high for 2moro... 

You fellas have a good rest of the evening and you guys, stay safe out there 2moro! 

twochains out. (lol! funny talking in the 3rd person!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Men, I'm wore out and gonna hit the hay. Temps still high for 2moro...
> 
> You fellas have a good rest of the evening and you guys, stay safe out there 2moro!
> 
> twochains out. (lol! funny talking in the 3rd person!



nite bro, be safe 2morrow.


----------



## mdavlee

Good night fellers. I'm out myself.


----------



## bustedup

I'm bugging out to see ifn I can sleep tonight lol


----------



## IcePick

*long way too go*

Well I started sub work falling for bitzer part-time. The one thing I've learned more than any knowledge Bob has thrown my way so far is that I'm surely no-pro yet. This line of work is a whole new ballgame, but I'm up for the challenge and excited to learn from Bob. He handles a saw and a tree like it's ballet or some ####.


----------



## JakeG

IcePick.. Good for you. Invaluable experience. Stay safe and good luck


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, ya miss a day ya miss a lot! Looks like somebody wants to take randy and bob on, lol. When they talk, I'm smart enough to listen. Ya'll might have remembered the wild west chicken coops I posted a while back... Our neighbor was over and wants us to build a whole wild west town for his kids, gave us a 20k budget. We're kinda blown away. And btw, Jake, the cupcake chicken is da bomb! Did that in my spare time today.


----------



## HuskStihl

IcePick said:


> Well I started sub work falling for bitzer part-time. The one thing I've learned more than any knowledge Bob has thrown my way so far is that I'm surely no-pro yet. This line of work is a whole new ballgame, but I'm up for the challenge and excited to learn from Bob. He handles a saw and a tree like it's ballet or some ####.



Just be very careful to not pick up his potty mouth. The idea of loggers using profanity in the woods makes me sick!

I always did figure Bitz for a ballerina, thanks for the confirmation:jester:


----------



## HuskStihl

BTW, sorry for hacking the site earlier. I just wanted to see if I could. #1 prostitute in all Bangladesh!


----------



## JakeG

I wonder how many AS Members were twitching from AS Withdrawals :msp_razz:



(Jon)


----------



## bustedup

see the site was hacked .......well hope he gets the neck high humbolt ......


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! WOW! What a shock to see the site had been hacked! What happened to our "like" button?? LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Evening Men! WOW! What a shock to see the site had been hacked! What happened to our "like" button?? LOL!



It turned off ........they cleaning up


----------



## twochains

Heck I'm just glad the site is still here. Did you all listen to the music the hacker crew had playing? It was Middle Eastern for sure. Crazyness over there...too much Sun. Hell they prolly hacked it because of my blabber mouth! LMAO!


----------



## Trx250r180

Hacked ? I thought you guys banned me :msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains

The day I "ban" a Moderator...oh nevermind :msp_scared:


----------



## rwoods

twochains said:


> Yep...and right now is the time ya start seeing them of an evening. We usually start back roading this time of year, the ONLY snakes you will see in the roads are poisonous. Copperheads, Cane breaks, and Pygmy rattlesnakes. This time of year is their "hay day". The hot days stimulates their brain activity and nerve reflexes, combine thermal imagery with the cooling night time temps...it becomes a feast! LOL!
> 
> I will get ya some "wicked" pics here in the next weekend er so. I have a Game Warden buddy that is into snakes a little bit. We usually go looking for hogs and snakes. Ron, have you ever seen pics of the Cane breaks in my region? Probably similar to yours but color may vary some.



Never seen a live Cane break. In fact since I left Florida, I have only seen 1 confirmed rattler. Dead in the road. A few copperheads but not a lot - usually in the same general spot on a mountain road here. As a kid in Florida, I saw many four and five foot eastern diamondbacks usually crossing the road or along the road. I was with my mom when she ran over one around 7 feet in length. It was like running over a small log. I never came across one in the woods but we were chastised if we were caught in the woods playing so not too much time was spent there. On the other hand, my father during his short while logging regularly brought home rattles for us to play with. Back then you killed every snake you came upon and if you let a poisonous snake live you were in for it if anyone knew. I used to have two six foot plus hides from my dad's logging days but they got routed out of the house early in my marriage. I try to let snakes live now except for those found in, or too close to, the house. Ron


----------



## twochains

Ron, they are actually quiet beautiful...just take away the snake part and think of the colors and patterns. :rolleyes2:

Hows it going Hedgerow?


----------



## twochains

I have a plan


----------



## twochains

WOO HOO!!!! I just scored the 10,000th reply! YES!!! :boss:


----------



## rwoods

TC, I would like your post but I can't. Dang snakes, they're everywhere. But I must admit some are striking in appearance and certainly in design. Ron


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> The day I "ban" a Moderator...oh nevermind :msp_scared:



Now i will get infractions for impersonating a mod 
and a ban 




Thanks Twochains


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> Now i will get infractions for impersonating a mod
> and a ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Twochains



OOOPS! :yoyo:


----------



## lfnh

and Like Not button


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer!


----------



## treeslayer2003

so I guess that hacker made a hell of a mess, site was down all day. I know nothing about what they have to do, but I bet the adminastrators where busy getiin it fixed. horray for them!


----------



## IcePick

Responded to his operator wanted listing. I was surprised to find out he's a mere 20 miles from me. I knew of logging operations going on in the kettle moraine forest about 50 miles north of me, but to find out he's making a living of it in my neck of the woods was pretty intriguing. Initially I was interested in learning to operate his Franklin, but then he said he could use me more in a cutting capacity and I was floored to say the least. So, I took the proper steps, got me some general liability, workmans comp, a brand new 460 with a 28" bar(which I'm already regretting I didn't pony up some more for a 660), met Bob out at a couple of his jobs to get an idea of how he operates, and here I am.

I'm a tree worker by trade, 17 years experience, absolutely no timber falling or logging experience, so he took a chance with me. Like I said, it's way different than dropping trees in an urban setting where 99% of the trees I have dropped have been pulled over with machines, ropes, or mechanical advantage systems. I'm green as can be, but I have faith I can keep myself safe while learning the art and trade of falling. Bob just needs to beat the arborist out of me. I need to slow down and change my mechanics to adapt.

All in all its great. I'm a buff when it comes to logging in an historical context (especially wisconsin and great lakes) and to be apart of that history, and this trade, is great. Honestly, I'd do any job in the logging industry to gain experience. Hell, if I spent most of my time following Bob, and bucking to length the timber he put on the ground, I'd happily do it for a while.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey there Clint. I forgot my camera but I got to get it tomorrow,you will fall out lookin at these pines. 7 count loads 80' long. gonna have to cut um 50' 35' overhang to much and they killin the poor loader. jrcat says hey guys, he busy busy.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, a race site for our State series used to get hacked...they can really mess some stuff up!


----------



## northmanlogging

I remember hacking being all about freedom of information, not just ####ing with a bunch of people just to #### with em... #######...


Dear mother ####ing Husk ass stihl, if you don't like the ####ty way we talk, take your ##### ass to ####ing china you boring little ####... and eat ####, at the crotch hole:msp_biggrin: wonder if I'll get banned over this one...


----------



## treeslayer2003

hows northman doin?

dam!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey there Clint. I forgot my camera but I got to get it tomorrow,you will fall out lookin at these pines. 7 count loads 80' long. gonna have to cut um 50' 35' overhang to much and they killin the poor loader. jrcat says hey guys, he busy busy.



NO ####! DAMN! Yeh I would like to see some pics...sounds like good stuff yer in! I still don't know when I get to move...fricken killing me! I am back on the "fence line" 2moro for the boss. I'm not cutting anymore on the 300 acres...just letting the skidder OP get done.

I want to get some pics of low count loads...but I don't think the driver will load them like that for some reason.


----------



## northmanlogging

Good... Husk sorta left that one wide open... and I was raised by truck drivers loggers and marines.... so I figure I should be the one to fill that gap...

as far as twitching from no AS ya a little bit but I'm ok now...:rolleyes2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> NO ####! DAMN! Yeh I would like to see some pics...sounds like good stuff yer in! I still don't know when I get to move...fricken killing me! I am back on the "fence line" 2moro for the boss. I'm not cutting anymore on the 300 acres...just letting the skidder OP get done.
> 
> I want to get some pics of low count loads...but I don't think the driver will load them like that for some reason.



well i'm only cutting 20" n up so no small ones to mix in. you not falling this week then?


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Good... Husk sorta left that one wide open... and I was raised by truck drivers loggers and marines.... so I figure I should be the one to fill that gap...
> 
> as far as twitching from no AS ya a little bit but I'm ok now...:rolleyes2:



yea, me to but I meant did ya log any this week?


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> I remember hacking being all about freedom of information, not just ####ing with a bunch of people just to #### with em... #######...
> 
> 
> Dear mother ####ing Husk ass stihl, if you don't like the ####ty way we talk, take your ##### ass to ####ing china you boring little ####... and eat ####, at the crotch hole:msp_biggrin: wonder if I'll get banned over this one...



LMAO! now where's that darn "like" button! LOL!

How ya doing NM! Ya been getting to cut a bunch of timber?


----------



## northmanlogging

No it was anniversary weekend so we took a trip out to the peninsula and stayed in some swanky cabins and ate some swanky food, and generally felt completely out of place...


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll be hitting it hard again this weekend. getting close to shut down for winter time and need to finish up the last bit of logging, then start looking for more... got 3-4 loads left to cut and skid. then its home for some overdue maintenance... and a few months of just cutting metal... and wishing I was cutting trees...

Did see a job offer on the peninsula for a guy with a skidder and loader... alas no loader... could turn into full time is what the add said... could be worth finding a loader to rent for the right person...


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I'll be hitting it hard again this weekend. getting close to shut down for winter time and need to finish up the last bit of logging, then start looking for more... got 3-4 loads left to cut and skid. then its home for some overdue maintenance... and a few months of just cutting metal... and wishing I was cutting trees...
> 
> Did see a job offer on the peninsula for a guy with a skidder and loader... alas no loader... could turn into full time is what the add said... could be worth finding a loader to rent for the right person...



what no logging in winter? that sucs. it a law?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> well i'm only cutting 20" n up so no small ones to mix in. you not falling this week then?



I did yesterday and today. I know I'm not falling 2moro but not sure about Thursday or Friday. I may get sent down to get the jump on the skidder. Boss has some big payments coming up. "B" crew with 2 cutters and a skidder only got (6) loads out in 9 days... OMG! I figure I will be heading down to the Pumpkin patch really soon.


----------



## HuskStihl

That boleclimber guy went to town on the two Bobs and got his super nasty post deleted. 
Northman I am horribly scandalized! Pinche Reputisima! Helps to speak Spanish, hopefully the computer doesn't.
Dragging today, got off the ice at midnight, drank beer until 130, now fatigued, and still blushing from NM's potty mouth, it knocked the honey glow right off my face:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I did yesterday and today. I know I'm not falling 2moro but not sure about Thursday or Friday. I may get sent down to get the jump on the skidder. Boss has some big payments coming up. "B" crew with 2 cutters and a skidder only got (6) loads out in 9 days... OMG! I figure I will be heading down to the Pumpkin patch really soon.



dam, I generaly do a load a day by myself.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> ... it knocked the honey glow right off my face:msp_biggrin:



Evening Husk!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> dam, I generaly do a load a day by myself.



I know right! They must be blowing up "lefties" and trying to figure out which way the tree is gonna go! They fitt'n to be sent to a clear cut job South East of me...maybe they will get pissed and quit...I think that is what my boss is hoping for. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Hey NM... do ya hate me for boring heavy leaners... :msp_smile:


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> what no logging in winter? that sucs. it a law?



No just gets wet and gross out here doesn't freeze hard except maybe for a few weeks in February... The tower sides keep choogling and some the shovel guys stay at it but I prefer to just stay home and not have to figure out how to pull my gear and logs out of a swamp. Plus prices tend to plummet during winter so I might as well wait until spring and make some easy money.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Evening Husk!



Boys. Glad to see allay'all safe and happy. How cool would it be to answer a help wanted ad and find Bitz on the other end. Bob's real modest, and 10+ years younger than me, but he's a faller, thru and thru. If the industry stays intact he'll be a BRMTBR some day


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Hey NM... do ya hate me for boring heavy leaners... :msp_smile:



No... only if you start boring every tree... Hel I'll even bore em once in a while, when you release a heavy leaner with very little hold wood they make a nice big boom crackle when they hit the ground...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> That boleclimber guy went to town on the two Bobs and got his super nasty post deleted.
> Northman I am horribly scandalized! Pinche Reputisima! Helps to speak Spanish, hopefully the computer doesn't.
> Dragging today, got off the ice at midnight, drank beer until 130, now fatigued, and still blushing from NM's potty mouth, it knocked the honey glow right off my face:msp_biggrin:



Anything for a friend...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 313909

They caught the guy! Evidently he got mad when he asked how to mod his saw and none replied.

View attachment 313910


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> I did yesterday and today. I know I'm not falling 2moro but not sure about Thursday or Friday. I may get sent down to get the jump on the skidder. Boss has some big payments coming up. "B" crew with 2 cutters and a skidder only got (6) loads out in 9 days... OMG! I figure I will be heading down to the Pumpkin patch really soon.



Even my busted, gimpy, fat ass can squeeze out 1 load a day... Are they spending half their time standing in a circle contemplating turtle necks?


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> No... only if you start boring every tree... Hel I'll even bore em once in a while, when you release a heavy leaner with very little hold wood they make a nice big boom crackle when they hit the ground...:msp_biggrin:



Yup! LOL! Not to mention a slight elevation in heart rate! LOL! 

Oh. hey man, you remeber that vid I sent ya of my Nephew playing guitar? Well he got a gig yesterday...they paying him $500 a show! Pretty good for 17 year old kid! I don't know the name of the band yet. Heather's sis jus told her this morning I guess.


----------



## northmanlogging

Damn that's pretty good, 14 years of playing an I might have made that much altogether... let alone in one show.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Even my busted, gimpy, fat ass can squeeze out 1 load a day... Are they spending half their time standing in a circle contemplating turtle necks?



Dude, I have not a clue! I have a whole lot I would like to say about them...but it's like :deadhorse:.

Hell I've cut and ran chokers the same day and (2) loads would leave from the landing. I figure they staring at the tree figuring where it gonna go then burning another one before the face cut...I mean what else could be going on?


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey y'all, i'm a computer dummy but been readin. they sayin we should change our passwords n stuff. wtf, can the hacker hurt us somehow?


----------



## northmanlogging

yes, the admin has a copy of everyones password, if the hacker gets in there then they can get in an hack your private accounts... esp. if you use the same user name and password...


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Damn that's pretty good, 14 years of playing an I might have made that much altogether... let alone in one show.



I think it seems high actually. I am promoting a race weekend coming up in a couple weeks, I have been checking on some bands to come play that Saturday night. Well, I been talking to a really good Bluegrass type band from NW Arkansas, "Mountain Sprout"...they are bad ass...I can get them to come and play for $2,500...and they bring all their lights and set up.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Even my busted, gimpy, fat ass can squeeze out 1 *loaf* a day... Are they spending half their time standing in a circle contemplating turtle necks?



I would certainly think you could:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey y'all, i'm a computer dummy but been readin. they sayin we should change our passwords n stuff. wtf, can the hacker hurt us somehow?



Where does it say that?


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I would certainly think you could:msp_biggrin:



I just spit tea out my nose!


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> I would certainly think you could:msp_biggrin:



Loafs are more along the lines of 2-3 a day... mostly just hot air though...:msp_biggrin:


I'm out gang... see ya's all's later's


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> I just spit tea out my nose!



You seem to do that a lot. Jon, is that normal, or should he maybe have the whole tea out of the nose thing looked at?


----------



## JakeG

Jon, I agree.. Joining bitzer is pretty neat. I still don't understand how he can 10 years younger than you. You said you were a pimply faced/pre-pubescent little ****er with miniature testiclitis :cool2:

Look like everyone is doin' well! Also glad to hear Mr. :cat: is stayin busy!

Clint, that B crew must be a one legged, one man operation... Their production is down right unacceptable. Makes you look even better tho :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Where does it say that?



thread on the cs forum about the hack. 
take it easy north


----------



## twochains

Naw..it's not normal...usually it's coffee :rolleyes2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I just was wondering wheres Rob and there he is.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> yes, the admin has a copy of everyones password, if the hacker gets in there then they can get in an hack your private accounts... esp. if you use the same user name and password...



I'm safe. The persona of "HuskStihl" only exists here. For the greater good of all humanity.

I'm actually sad Stihl sawing deleted the offensive post. I give BC full marks for not backing down, but what he implied about the two bobs woulda make Jerry Sandusky blush. Historically speaking, bob has not responded we'll to gay accusations


----------



## treeslayer2003

the handbrake/war dept has just informed me that no part of this has anything to do with anything important. imagion that


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> You seem to do that a lot. Jon, is that normal, or should he maybe have the whole tea out of the nose thing looked at?



It's nothing dangerous, but my professional opinion is that TC is *not normal*


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Jon, I agree.. Joining bitzer is pretty neat. I still don't understand how he can 10 years younger than you. You said you were a pimply faced/pre-pubescent little ****er with miniature testiclitis :cool2:
> 
> Look like everyone is doin' well! Also glad to hear Mr. :cat: is stayin busy!
> 
> Clint, that B crew must be a one legged, one man operation... Their production is down right unacceptable. Makes you look even better tho :msp_thumbup:



Something is going to have to happen...out of the three of them that fall timber, only one is someone I would like to cut with. He has lots of years under his belt...but damn! Their load count is just awful! It's like their skidder OP saying he has been skidding for 20 years...yet he ROYALLY FUBAR'd that FS unit he got kicked off from...wait a sec, banned from any FS job period! 

Jake, I think Bitzer is like 15+ years younger than Husk...Hell he's 8 or 10 years younger than me I think...maybe not.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> It's nothing dangerous, but my professional opinion is that TC is *not normal*



Nope...I'm not normal! LOL! Thank God!!


----------



## twochains

IcePick...I had a date with the "delete" button, that is why the original question to you is no longer there. 


Yeh man..props to ya though for getting yer foot in the door with someone who can teach you a bunch. Yes...I'm still jealous though.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

View attachment 313913
View attachment 313913


So the next crazy project I've taken on is to move this from my neighbor's new office building to his barn.


----------



## twochains

Yuk! How far do you have to take it to move it? Hope that works well for ya.


----------



## JakeG

Jeff, looks like you'll be getting awfully creative lol



twochains said:


> Something is going to have to happen...out of the three of them that fall timber, only one is someone I would like to cut with. He has lots of years under his belt...but damn! Their load count is just awful! It's like their skidder OP saying he has been skidding for 20 years...yet he ROYALLY FUBAR'd that FS unit he got kicked off from...wait a sec, banned from any FS job period!
> 
> Jake, I think Bitzer is like 15+ years younger than Husk...Hell he's 8 or 10 years younger than me I think...maybe not.



Well at least they have one good man on the job. Maybe he needs to be hung onto. Guess we'll see

I was under the impression Jon is in his late-30's, MAYBE early-40's. When you factor in 25 years of college... I suppose he must be older than I thought. At least he doesn't look it. No Jon, I'm not gettin' sweet on ya! Sorry


----------



## TheJollyLogger

About 20 miles, and reassemble. Bid it at four grand, should take about 4 days, it's just a big tinkertoy setup.


----------



## OlympicYJ

twochains said:


> Sorry for the delay...I couldn't stop laughing! Did you see the show where they were in Kentucky drilling for oil...The one crew would get a "Warlock" to come out and "Witch" where the well should be dug. In order to proove they were "Warlocks" they 2nd and 3rd toes had to be joined. LOL!
> 
> never mind me...I might have got a little warm today...I heard it broke 100*



Hmm I have the 2nd and 3rd toe thing goin on... although my lineage is SE Kansas and kinda N. Central Arkansas.... TC knows where the relatives are from.



twochains said:


> Once acclimated to Winter I do rather well in the cold. As with most guys in the trade, I have injured my hands over the years, on my left hand, my ring finger was smashed rather well, blowing it's little guts out. The Dr. just poked 'em back in with a Q-tip. Anyway I call it my "frog" finger, and little feller gets BAAAD cold first thing in the morning! LOL! The initial change in climate is all I have problems with.



The old man got frostbite when he was up in AK on the pipeline... a few fingers like to get finicky when it's cold out. 



IcePick said:


> Honestly, I'd do any job in the logging industry to gain experience. Hell, if I spent most of my time following Bob, and bucking to length the timber he put on the ground, I'd happily do it for a while.



Best way to learn it. Work your way up. 

Husk what do you do? I have a hard time keeping up with this thread so sorry for it being a redundant question lol Enjoy the humor mang. 

Wes


----------



## bustedup

OlympicYJ said:


> Hmm I have the 2nd and 3rd toe thing goin on... although my lineage is SE Kansas and kinda N. Central Arkansas.... TC knows where the relatives are from.
> 
> 
> 
> The old man got frostbite when he was up in AK on the pipeline... a few fingers like to get finicky when it's cold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to learn it. Work your way up.
> 
> Husk what do you do? I have a hard time keeping up with this thread so sorry for it being a redundant question lol Enjoy the humor mang.
> 
> Wes



Wes Husk is a Doc .....and a pretty well qualified one at that


----------



## HuskStihl

OlympicYJ said:


> Husk what do you do?
> 
> Wes



Gender reassignment surgery. TC, NM, Rob and JakeG are some of my finest work, I only wish I'd been able to make their penises a little bigger


----------



## bitzer

Just to clear the air I'm 31 going on 51. I've always been twenty years older in the head. Anyway I may have to start following this thread now that someone cutting for me is posting in it! Can you guys slow it down a bit though? I only get about 30 min a night maybe. 

Icepick- Thanks again for packin my jack around the other day and pounding a few wedges! That and the look on my son's face when he saw the cross cut was priceless! Thanks again!


----------



## JakeG

What happened to patient/doctor confidentiality


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Gender reassignment surgery. TC, NM, Rob and JakeG are some of my finest work, I only wish I'd been able to make their penises a little bigger





JakeG said:


> What happened to patient/doctor confidentiality



why do I feel like im looking at Zed playing, enee menee from pulp fiction:msp_confused::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## HuskStihl

Zed's dead. As long as you don't get a some hardcore honkies and go to work on me with pliers and a blowtorch:msp_mellow:


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> What happened to patient/doctor confidentiality



Turns out it doesn't apply on internet forums. Weird legal loophole.


----------



## roberte

bitzer said:


> Just to clear the air I'm 31 going on 51. I've always been twenty years older in the head. Anyway I may have to start following this thread now that someone cutting for me is posting in it! Can you guys slow it down a bit though? I only get about 30 min a night maybe.
> 
> Icepick- Thanks again for packin my jack around the other day and pounding a few wedges! That and the look on my son's face when he saw the cross cut was priceless! Thanks again!



No, you need to come up with 10 more minutes


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> No, you need to come up with 10 more minutes



Take more sh***


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Gender reassignment surgery. TC, NM, Rob and JakeG are some of my finest work, I only wish I'd been able to make their penises a little bigger


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


>



yes it does, least I wasn't included :yoyo:




I took some pics for ya, they on the pic thread.


----------



## twochains

Good evening Men!...and Husk....:msp_sneaky: :jester:

Iwas falling some timber for a fence right of way. The rocky ground was playing Hell with the dozer so I just cut it. Anyway, one time towards this evening, I shut my saw down to re fuel....I heard something! As the ringing in my ears faded away, I was like, "Is that what I think it is?...Oh Hell NO! ...surely not!" The clearer my ears got, I was certain of what I was hearing....a solitary banjo picker! 

To more set the scene, it had just rained for a few minutes, steam was rolling up out of the rolling hollows, and right with it all was the banjo! Pretty good picker but I was thinking, "Really....Holy #### I really live back in the sticks...deep in the sticks for sure!" 

Did you fellas have a good day?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes it does, least I wasn't included :yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics for ya, they on the pic thread.



Awesome Mike! I will check in just a sec! Thanks man!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Good evening Men!...and Husk....:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Iwas falling some timber for a fence right of way. The rocky ground was playing Hell with the dozer so I just cut it. Anyway, one time towards this evening, I shut my saw down to re fuel....I heard something! As the ringing in my ears faded away, I was like, "Is that what I think it is?...Oh Hell NO! ...surely not!" The clearer my ears got, I was certain of what I was hearing....a solitary banjo picker!
> 
> To more set the scene, it had just rained for a few minutes, steam was rolling up out of the rolling hollows, and right with it all was the banjo! Pretty good picker but I was thinking, "Really....Holy #### I really live back in the sticks...deep in the sticks for sure!"
> 
> Did you fellas have a good day?



he were just enertianin ya while ya fueled up.


----------



## twochains

Ha...yeh, he was prolly wishing I had shut down sooner. The area I was in is so desolate that until I started working for my boss, I had never been through this particular area...Hell I live right by it...jus never had no business back in there. 

Damn Mike...that pine of yours looks awesome! I'm heading somewhere 2moro to cut...I just don't where yet...prolly get a call sometime tonight giving me some sort of an idea. Gonna put the 30" on the 660 I think...unless I have to go to the 300 for some reason. 

Mike when we were hauling all that storm damage pine, the haul was super short...like 4 miles from the landing to the decking yard. The truck driver said he had sent some 101,000's to the yard! LOL! They get hauled down South by someone else, they won't let heavy loads on the Weyerhauser yard, and nothing over 65' I think.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes it does, least I wasn't included :yoyo:




View attachment 314011


:censored::taped:


----------



## jrcat

Evening gentlemen and gender reassigned and what not.. Mike that saw is SICK....I need to get a 24 on it and a full wrap lol.


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> View attachment 314011
> 
> 
> :censored::taped:



  I'm glad my kids are still awake... That's hilarious Rob.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I'm glad my kids are still awake... That's hilarious Rob.




:wink2:


----------



## jrcat

Hello Rob, Clint and Jake.


----------



## OlympicYJ

HuskStihl said:


> Gender reassignment surgery. TC, NM, Rob and JakeG are some of my finest work, I only wish I'd been able to make their penises a little bigger



Ahaha! Seriously on the gender reassignment s##t? I know those guys didn't but damn I see where your humor comes from.... how would you keep a strait face!? Bahaha

I see now why ya wanna cut big wood... you've put in your time thinnin the pecker poles! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twochains

OlympicYJ...oh yeh..he's got a humor about him! Seems like you have some wit there also! :msp_biggrin:

Hows it going jrcat? You liking yer logging gig? Is it cooling off up there yet? Speaking of "up there", are you anywhere near Rome, New York? My boss "hot shots" aircraft parts from McDonnel Douglas up to Rome. Been going a couple times a week lately.


----------



## twochains

Whats up Rob :boss:


Hows it going Jake...what you been into as of late?


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> OlympicYJ...oh yeh..he's got a humor about him! Seems like you have some wit there also! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hows it going jrcat? You liking yer logging gig? Is it cooling off up there yet? Speaking of "up there", are you anywhere near Rome, New York? My boss "hot shots" aircraft parts from McDonnel Douglas up to Rome. Been going a couple times a week lately.



Its going. Lots of stunted growth. 1 and 2 log trees some 3 and 4's but not many. Takes an obnoxious amount of time to make a load. Next is cutting off the larch from the same piece. That will be a nice break from stunted stubby trees. Its supposed to be to cooling off over the weekend. Rome is a ways from here. bout 4 hour drive


----------



## twochains

OlympicYJ, Heather's Dad had those toes also! ...warlocks... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

Cat you falling or loading???


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Its going. Lots of stunted growth. 1 and 2 log trees some 3 and 4's but not many. Takes an obnoxious amount of time to make a load. Next is cutting off the larch from the same piece. That will be a nice break from stunted stubby trees. Its supposed to be to cooling off over the weekend. Rome is a ways from here. bout 4 hour drive



Do Larch handle well? They are a pretty neat tree! 

Hey OlympicYJ, is a Larch any realationship to Bald knee cyprus?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Good evening Men!...and Husk....:msp_sneaky: :jester:
> 
> Iwas falling some timber for a fence right of way. The rocky ground was playing Hell with the dozer so I just cut it. Anyway, one time towards this evening, I shut my saw down to re fuel....I heard something! As the ringing in my ears faded away, I was like, "Is that what I think it is?...Oh Hell NO! ...surely not!" The clearer my ears got, I was certain of what I was hearing....a solitary banjo picker!
> 
> To more set the scene, it had just rained for a few minutes, steam was rolling up out of the rolling hollows, and right with it all was the banjo! Pretty good picker but I was thinking, "Really....Holy #### I really live back in the sticks...deep in the sticks for sure!"
> 
> Did you fellas have a good day?



_you got a purdy smile boy, now squeal like a pig!_


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> _you got a purdy smile boy, now squeal like a pig!_



Husk behave


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> _you got a purdy smile boy, now squeal like a pig!_



Yeh...I was thinking, oh geez, this is just like "Deliverance"...great


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Husk behave



Nah...let him go with it... opcorn:

How are you this evening busted?


----------



## bustedup

Me I'm here lol ............


----------



## bustedup

Larch Clint belong to the over all Pine family


----------



## HuskStihl

OlympicYJ said:


> Ahaha! Seriously on the gender reassignment s##t? I know those guys didn't but damn I see where your humor comes from.... how would you keep a strait face!? Bahaha
> 
> I see now why ya wanna cut big wood... you've put in your time thinnin the pecker poles! Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



:newbie:


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> Cat you falling or loading???


Falling and skidding and bucking.


twochains said:


> Do Larch handle well? They are a pretty neat tree!
> 
> Hey OlympicYJ, is a Larch any realationship to Bald knee cyprus?



Like B said.. they handle like pine. Yes they are a very cool tree. They pretty much delimb themselves and the wood seems to hold up very well to ground contact.


----------



## mdavlee

Howdy fellers. Hope everything is going good.


----------



## JakeG

This thread is gonna be missin a couple thousand "Likes" if the buttons aren't workin in the next few hours.. Yall are being border line witty. Rob already warned us with the RandyMac-simizer special. That was about the funniest damned thing I've heard/seen all week! Been a slow week, but that was just funny...

Howdy :cat: & everyone. Glad you all are doin' well.

I've been running the 394 about 3.5 hrs a day (after work). I don't think I'll be doing this with him much longer. I said I was done a week ago or so, but he decided to pay up. Apparently he's never met anyone with a backbone, nor anyone whom holds people accountable for their word! He's so used to using people and not having to fork over the dough. 

I will say, when it's good, it's really good. I get 1/3 of the cut :msp_scared: He's paying me that cause he's never seen anyone turn sticks, dodge save trees (usually nice oaks), and get more wood on the ground than he can skid. With healthy 24-32" pine, even a complete novice such as myself can be successful!


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Evening gentlemen and gender reassigned and what not.. Mike that saw is SICK....I need to get a 24 on it and a full wrap lol.



i'm glad it workin for ya, better than it sittin here collecting dust.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> This thread is gonna be missin a couple thousand "Likes" if the buttons aren't workin in the next few hours.. Yall are being border line witty. Rob already warned us with the RandyMac-simizer special. That was about the funniest damned thing I've heard/seen all week! Been a slow week, but that was just funny...
> 
> Howdy :cat: & everyone. Glad you all are doin' well.
> 
> I've been running the 394 about 3.5 hrs a day (after work). I don't think I'll be doing this with him much longer. I said I was done a week ago or so, but he decided to pay up. Apparently he's never met anyone with a backbone, nor anyone whom holds people accountable for their word! He's so used to using people and not having to fork over the dough.
> 
> I will say, when it's good, it's really good. I get 1/3 of the cut :msp_scared: He's paying me that cause he's never seen anyone turn sticks, dodge save trees (usually nice oaks), and get more wood on the ground than he can skid. With healthy 24-32" pine, even a complete novice such as myself can be successful!



Jake, sounds like nice pine. good for you, don't take no crap.


----------



## IcePick

I'm only falling a couple days a week right now, so I spend a lot of time in my garage fooling around with my gear...move my tool belt and axe from one side of the work bench 
to the other...is that weird?


----------



## twochains

Nah..."weird"...well I'm prolly not a good judge of what's weird. LOL! Just don't get all twitchy and bored and sharpen yer ax off...that would be weird. 

How's yer job going? Are ya gonna teach Bob any climbing or is he like me and vertically challenged...and I don't mean short. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## IcePick

I don't think he's really interested in climbing anything. It is funny though, I've found myself in the woods looking up at hangers and widowmakers thinking it's about time to run to the pickup and grab the rope and saddle and get those down before it starts getting late in the day!


----------



## IcePick

Tc- you work for yourself or a a company?


----------



## twochains

I work for someone. So have ya been able to use any of your felling tricks from your background in tree work?


----------



## HuskStihl

Ice Pick, If it hasn't been said, welcome aboard! Anyone the Bitz considers worthy is OK in my book. Besides arborist experience, what's u'r deal? Good to have ya!


----------



## IcePick

Well I studied forestry in college, never did finish the degree. Had to go to work before I could finish because me and the wife started a family (although the real reason I didn't finish was my inability to retain a foreign language requirement, and the fact that I couldn't possibly sit through one more lecture). Started in the residential side of tree work when I was 16, worked pretty much full time throughout school, then got a job with asplundh. Worked there for a few years, went back to residential work, and I've been with the same company for about the last ten years. I do a lot of my own side work as well, contract climb for some friends who own companies. And now at 35 I'm trying to become logger. That's about it I spose.


----------



## IcePick

twochains said:


> I work for someone. So have ya been able to use any of your felling tricks from your background in tree work?



Nah, found out real quick arborist cutting won't do me a whole lot of good in production falling. I've done a lot of lot clearing jobs over the years, but I'm usually on the loader during those jobs because no one else seems to want to operate it. That's fine by me though, an efficient operator In a lot clearing job will make it run all that more smoothly. Plus most the other guys birch and complain that they want to do the cutting, so I let em instead of listening to their whining.


----------



## OlympicYJ

twochains said:


> OlympicYJ, Heather's Dad had those toes also! ...warlocks... :msp_biggrin:




Well if I could cast spells and such I'd be done with school and CEO of whatever company I wanted. Wait scratch that, I'd never need cash and 395's and cannon bars would just magically show up at my door!



twochains said:


> Do Larch handle well? They are a pretty neat tree!
> 
> Hey OlympicYJ, is a Larch any realationship to Bald knee cyprus?



Larch is in the pine family (Pinaceae) and Bald cypress is in the Cypress family ( Cupressaceae). Bald cypress (Taxodium distichum) is related to the juniper and Thuja genus's which includes eastern white cedar and western red cedar. Eastern red cedar is not a Thuja, pronounced thu-ya, ERC is in the Juniper genus. Remember Family Genus then Species (spp). Sorry got the book out to make sure the old human hard drive hadn't misread data. Oh and the humor comes from being around loggers too long! Haha I was nicknamed the timber midget this summer... in no way am I close to a midget but the guy I worked with is 6'2", I'm only 5'5". Plus with saw in hand I'd only weigh about 130 lol



HuskStihl said:


> :newbie:



Only to that what to cut off and not to cut off stuff... cutting stuff down doesn't stay at the office I see... 

Hope ya had a good day mang. :beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuskStihl

I'll have to match my face cuts perfectly to day and get the back cut just right for today to not turn to #### in a hurry. Same as logging


----------



## JakeG

On the way home Tuesday I saw an outfit unloading a skidder... They're cutting a 120-150' wide and very long section of pine. 

Today I'm gonna swing by hoping to catch the skidder operator (or anyone really) to see what their employee situation is. I need experience and it never hurts to ask!

Hope everyone is having a good one, yall be safe!


----------



## twochains

Evening men! Damn this humidity! 86%... the air was so thick my chest was hurting. Man I fought little pine sticks today...you can only do so much with 'em! Oh I so want out of this 300 tract and get moved to the pumpkin patch. 

You fellas have a good day?


----------



## HuskStihl

Took a benign parathyroid tumor out of a lady. It was growing behind her esophagus and extending into her chest. Got it out without damaging anything important and waited for pathology to call with the results. They were taking a long time so I scrubbed out and walked over to the path department. Three docs were gathered around the microscope, which is usually bad, but turned out it was just such an uncommon tumor none of them had seen it before. Apparently only six reported on the world literature. If it were the first, I would have named it "TwoChainsoma"


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening men! Damn this humidity! 86%... the air was so thick my chest was hurting. Man I fought little pine sticks today...you can only do so much with 'em! Oh I so want out of this 300 tract and get moved to the pumpkin patch.
> 
> You fellas have a good day?



evening sir,

86% you can have that.

not every stick can be 600+- BD FT :msp_sad:


----------



## jrcat

I guess we are skipping the larch for now. There is a 40 acre block way in the back of this 500 acre piece the guy wants me to cut. Have to look at it tomorrow. I have about 4 hitches left to cut of hardwood on my current block left to cut. I have a piece I am going to look at this weekend, like Mike said never stop looking for my own piece to cut.


----------



## mdavlee

It was a little over 80 today here and humidity was around 50%. Not too bad of a day at work.


----------



## bustedup

48 here and big storm coming in


----------



## twochains

LOL! Man Husk..ya make me miss my Dad! Our dinner table conversations were always special...he'd tell us about what all he had done that day as far as operations... I learned ALOT from my Dad...too bad I couldn't focus and try and follow in his footsteps a bit. 

Good on ya Husk...take this "redneck" cover off of me... I understand how difficult your procedure was today! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> 48 here and big storm coming in



that's about par for the north atlantic, don't like the weather wait 20 min


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> that's about par for the north atlantic, don't like the weather wait 20 min



Ya might need wait a bit longer lol ...........hell we can get 4 seasons in a day lol.......and frequently do .......and that juss summer


----------



## EricNY

JakeG said:


> Today I'm gonna swing by hoping to catch the skidder operator (or anyone really) to see what their employee situation is. I need experience and it never hurts to ask!




Never hurts to ask is right! There is a lot of logging going on near me so I've introduced myself to loggers from a few different operations and asked if they needed help. Most were looking for guys with experience (i have no production logging exp.) I talked to another yesterday for a while, told him I was willing to learn whatever he was willing to teach me, and he told me to be to his landing bright and early Monday and we'd go from there. Sorry for the long winded post, just excited to work in the woods I guess.


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> Never hurts to ask is right! There is a lot of logging going on near me so I've introduced myself to loggers from a few different operations and asked if they needed help. Most were looking for guys with experience (i have no production logging exp.) I talked to another yesterday for a while, told him I was willing to learn whatever he was willing to teach me, and he told me to be to his landing bright and early Monday and we'd go from there. Sorry for the long winded post, just excited to work in the woods I guess.



Best of luck bro


----------



## EricNY

Thanks busted

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> Thanks busted
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



You any idea what they want ya to do??? ..........you ever worked in the woods etc


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> Never hurts to ask is right! There is a lot of logging going on near me so I've introduced myself to loggers from a few different operations and asked if they needed help. Most were looking for guys with experience (i have no production logging exp.) I talked to another yesterday for a while, told him I was willing to learn whatever he was willing to teach me, and he told me to be to his landing bright and early Monday and we'd go from there. Sorry for the long winded post, just excited to work in the woods I guess.



That's awesome Eric! Hope all works out for ya! Glad your excited also! :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

Whats up Rob? :coffee::sigarette:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Whats up Rob? :coffee::sigarette:




bbqing a piece of pork, and I was having a little back and forth with busted,

he may just guilt me into "checking" out the other orange


----------



## EricNY

bustedup said:


> You any idea what they want ya to do??? ..........you ever worked in the woods etc



He said to show up with my saw and chaps, tin hat, etc, and gear. Guy has almost always been a one man operation so I'm hoping he will teach me to do a bit of everything..cutting, skidding, whatever else he has in mind. He has a great reputation for clean professional work. I have never logged, but I've done removals and small lot clearings as side work, so I've got a lot to learn. I'll be sure to bring a good attitude as well, and keep my eyes open and my mouth shut. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> He said to show up with my saw and chaps, tin hat, etc, and gear. Guy has almost always been a one man operation so I'm hoping he will teach me to do a bit of everything..cutting, skidding, whatever else he has in mind. He has a great reputation for clean professional work. I have never logged, but I've done removals and small lot clearings as side work, so I've got a lot to learn. I'll be sure to bring a good attitude as well, and keep my eyes open and my mouth shut.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Any help we can give ya then ask.........


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> That's awesome Eric! Hope all works out for ya! Glad your excited also! :msp_w00t:



Thanks tc!


----------



## twochains

I woke up with a scratchy throat and sinus trouble this morning. My head felt like a "bobble head doll". I get to the landing and right off the bat I had to cut a nearly 4ft on the stump Co-dominant White Oak....wonderful! My head felt disconnected and I NEVER start my day with a biggen...EVER! It worked out fine...wedged her over right where I wanted her. This co-dominant was weighted a little different and I was trying to miss a save tree and road. The growth seam went pretty low on the trunk, so what I did was put my face in dominantly on the leaning snag, but in order to protect myself from the back snag seperating at the growth seam when the leaning snag went over, I over kerfed past my face to get a bit of the heart out from under the rear snag. Everything went just fine.


----------



## roberte

EricNY said:


> He said to *show up with my saw *and chaps, tin hat, etc, and gear. Guy has almost always been a one man operation so I'm hoping he will teach me to do a bit of everything..cutting, skidding, whatever else he has in mind. He has a great reputation for clean professional work. I have never logged, but I've done removals and small lot clearings as side work, so I've got a lot to learn. I'll be sure to bring a good attitude as well, and keep my eyes open and my mouth shut.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



enquiring minds, 

what are you gonna show up with opcorn:

no wrong answer here bro as long as its....


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> enquiring minds,
> 
> what are you gonna show up with opcorn:
> 
> no wrong answer here bro as long as its....a jonsered



Fixed it for you.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> bbqing a piece of pork, and I was having a little back and forth with busted,
> 
> he may just guilt me into "checking" out the other orange



What other Orange...Echo??? PMSL! I did however see a new Echo the other day...not a bad looking saw! Seemed like it had a bunch of plastic though. :msp_scared:


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> Fixed it for you.



OMG you'll give him palpitations lol ..........I'm trying to get him to go full orange lol......might be to big a step to go red lol


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Fixed it for you.



good job there mike,

that's a fix I am down with, I always did like them. The old timer I learned from had one in his bag


----------



## mdavlee

bustedup said:


> OMG you'll give him palpitations lol ..........I'm trying to get him to go full orange lol......might be to big a step to go red lol





roberte said:


> good job there mike,
> 
> that's a fix I am down with, I always did like them. The old timer I learned from had one in his bag



Well the handle bar angle is closer than the all orange ones. 

I don't think any one can't like them since they're the best looking saw out there.


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> He said to show up with my saw and chaps, tin hat, etc, and gear. Guy has almost always been a one man operation so I'm hoping he will teach me to do a bit of everything..cutting, skidding, whatever else he has in mind. He has a great reputation for clean professional work. I have never logged, but I've done removals and small lot clearings as side work, so I've got a lot to learn. I'll be sure to bring a good attitude as well, and keep my eyes open and my mouth shut.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Sounds good man! You do know that you get a little more money for bringing yer own saw. Don't let anybody get over on ya and try to not pay ya for yer saw. He is a solo operation? Must be nice...actually that will give him a chance to show ya the ropes a bit. I hardly ever see my boss on site, and when I do...that damn phone of his is going off non stop! I told him the other day that I would chunk that POS as far as I could throw it! I guess a business man need his phone...timber purchases, workers...hookers...:msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> Well the handle bar angle is closer than the all orange ones.
> 
> I don't think any one can't like them since they're the best looking saw out there.



Granted they are more upright ........I guess it depends what ya used to


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What other Orange...Echo??? PMSL! I did however see a new Echo the other day...not a bad looking saw! Seemed like it had a bunch of plastic though. :msp_scared:



Echo, also good stuff. I forget what model I had but it was a 24" bar, for a 15 y.o. kid good enough.

no we were talking husky :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Echo, also good stuff. I forget what model I had but it was a 24" bar, for a 15 y.o. kid good enough.
> 
> no we were talking husky :msp_w00t:



Rob they had that jewel sitting there with the Stihls...I seen solid orange and went to check it out...it was an Echo! IDK their sizing but it looked like a 440 equivalent...damn near looked like they copied a Husky for the body.


----------



## mdavlee

I worked on an echo 452 for a friend. I was very surprised at the power it has for a 54 cc saw. Good build quality also.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> OMG you'll give him palpitations lol ..........I'm trying to get him to go full orange lol......might be to big a step to go red lol



how about red and black? Dolmar

you put it in front of me, i'll pull the rope :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Rob they had that jewel sitting there with the Stihls...I seen solid orange and went to check it out...it was an Echo! IDK their sizing but it looked like a 440 equivalent...damn near looked like they copied a Husky for the body.



I know nothing bout echo .......but would go with one of the big three ........tried and tested lol


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Well the handle bar angle is closer than the all orange ones.
> 
> I don't think any one can't like them since they're the best looking saw out there.




Throw a full wrap on....

oh and some metals 406 dawgs


----------



## mdavlee

2188 with full wrap is a nice saw.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> how about red and black? Dolmar
> 
> you put it in front of me, i'll pull the rope :msp_biggrin:



Hey do you remember when Dolmar made saws for Makita??? They were blue. Sachs Dolmar


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> how about red and black? Dolmar
> 
> you put it in front of me, i'll pull the rope :msp_biggrin:



They going blue now lol........I think ......aren't they Makita now.......oh we gonna get like the scary forum lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey do you remember when Dolmar made saws for Makita??? They were blue. Sachs Dolmar



I think it the other way they were bought by Makita


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob they had that jewel sitting there with the Stihls...I seen solid orange and went to check it out...it was an Echo! IDK their sizing but it looked like a 440 equivalent...damn near looked like they copied a Husky for the body.



Last time I ran an echo was 85+-


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah makita owns them and markets them in countries that know makita more than dolmar.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey do you remember when Dolmar made saws for Makita??? They were blue. Sachs Dolmar



baby puke blue :alien2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> baby puke blue :alien2:



yup


The jred 2188 looks like a serious saw ........they on the comeback again lol


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> I know nothing bout echo .......but would go with one of the big three ........tried and tested lol



No no no no no...I didn't say I wanted one...I just wanted to know what the heck was solid orange in a Stihl dealership. Echo brand is pretty darn tried and true. Been around for years...although that was the first chainsaw I had seen made by them. 

Honestly...If I could find one of those JR's in the big turbo model....I would buy it! I have run a JR years and years ago...but I really liked it! My first saw was going to be between the JR and a 044 mag...I made a good choice but have always pondered the "what ifs".


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> They going blue now lol........I think ......aren't they Makita now.......oh we gonna get like the scary forum lol



are you copying me? :msp_w00t:


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> 2188 with full wrap is a nice saw.



 I'd love to have one!!

Did I miss which saw Eric is bringing?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> No no no no no...I didn't say I wanted one...I just wanted to know what the heck was solid orange in a Stihl dealership. Echo brand is pretty darn tried and true. Been around for years...although that was the first chainsaw I had seen made by them.
> 
> Honestly...If I could find one of those JR's in the big turbo model....I would buy it! I have run a JR years and years ago...but I really liked it! My first saw was going to be between the JR and a 044 mag...I made a good choice but have always pondered the "what ifs".



well in another month or so you start planting the seed with the boss about a JRed :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

Mike what family that jred from ???


----------



## mdavlee

2188 is a husky 390 in red and black.


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I'd love to have one!!
> 
> Did I miss which saw Eric is bringing?



I don't think I saw it either, Eric...


----------



## jrcat




----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> 2188 is a husky 390 in red and black.



thanks mike ......saves me going into the scary forum lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> thanks mike ......saves me going into the scary forum lol



well its also entertaining, I could have sworn I saw another 461 vs X thread


----------



## jrcat

That forum is like a snake pit/dog fight/peeing match on steroids / freak show.


----------



## IcePick

EricNY said:


> He said to show up with my saw and chaps, tin hat, etc, and gear. Guy has almost always been a one man operation so I'm hoping he will teach me to do a bit of everything..cutting, skidding, whatever else he has in mind. He has a great reputation for clean professional work. I have never logged, but I've done removals and small lot clearings as side work, so I've got a lot to learn. I'll be sure to bring a good attitude as well, and keep my eyes open and my mouth shut.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Seems like a bit of that going around! Good for you, hope you enjoy it. They keep saying the future of logging is quite dim, maybe more guys should visit AS, can learn a lot and meet some good folks who can help you along.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


>




:cat:


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, the old echo was made in japan and they were very good saws. the new ones I know nothing of except they not the same as the old ones. do they even make a big saw now?


----------



## jrcat

I think so Mike. I was just at a dealer for them today


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> That forum is like a snake pit/dog fight/peeing match on steroids / freak show.




 and....

what, testosterone didn't want in....


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, the old echo was made in japan and they were very good saws. the new ones I know nothing of except they not the same as the old ones. do they even make a big saw now?



I think they make competition saws but not sure


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, the old echo was made in japan and they were very good saws. the new ones I know nothing of except they not the same as the old ones. do they even make a big saw now?



big enough to be a tire chak


----------



## jrcat

Ever notice how some of those dudes in the saw forum are delusional ...... always fighting over what the god saw should be.......


----------



## mdavlee

Echo did make an 80 cc saw recently. They seem to be a little under powered compared to a 385 or something in that cc class.


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> and....
> 
> what, testosterone didn't want in....



No... but maybe some estrogen made it in there.......


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Echo did make an 80 cc saw recently. They seem to be a little under powered compared to a 385 or something in that cc class.



are we talking motors or fuel capacity in cc's


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> No... but maybe some estrogen made it in there.......



.......I better not,


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> are we talking motors or fuel capacity in cc's



80 cc's of testosterone ....sent in the direction of the saw forum


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> 85 cc's of testosterone ....sent in the direction of the saw forum



they need Valium lol.......not testosterone


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> .......I better not,



no don't lol


----------



## jrcat

bustedup said:


> no don't lol



Dont what? out with it.....


----------



## treeslayer2003

some of them guys is good, some are very helpful and some jus don't know much about falling, or much else.


----------



## jrcat

It's funny how they bicker about how bad ass their 026 pros are, then RandyMac comes in and its like the male lion walking in to the room ..


----------



## twochains

Hows it going slayer...I was fixing to call in a search party :msp_wink:


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> some of them guys is good, some are very helpful and some jus don't know much about falling, or much else.



I agree, but it get CRAZY over there at times


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> It's funny how they bicker about how bad ass their 026 pros are, then RandyMac comes in and its like the male lion walking in to the room ..




I never go over there...:msp_scared:


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Dont what? out with it.....



Lt. Caffey: "Colonel Jessup, if there are any facts missing, feel free to elaborate"

Colonel Jessup: "Thank you... "

:taped:


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> Lt. Caffey: "Colonel Jessup, if there are any facts missing, feel free to elaborate"
> 
> Colonel Jessup: "Thank you... "
> 
> :taped:



This must be before my time lol. I still dont get it.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> some of them guys is good, some are very helpful and some jus don't know much about falling, or much else.



and that's good, some guys are motorheads, and some of us can just get em on the ground


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hows it going slayer...I was fixing to call in a search party :msp_wink:



goin good, hopefully cooler 2morrow. had some company to attend to.


----------



## jrcat

Lets make a 6V71 detroit powered chainsaw..........


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> This must be before my time lol. I still dont get it.



ya mean ya missed a movie with Demi in it..........


----------



## bustedup

jrcat said:


> Lets make a 6V71 detroit powered chainsaw..........



lets not lol ................hard enough to keep up any way lol


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> are we talking motors or fuel capacity in cc's



Motors actually. Some say it's an OK saw just low on power for the weight.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Lets make a 6V71 detroit powered chainsaw..........



ok but yer toteing it!


----------



## jrcat

Somebody make this into a chainsaw...PLEASE.....pissed off 8v53 - YouTube


----------



## bustedup

mdavlee said:


> Motors actually. Some say it's an OK saw just low on power for the weight.



were any of em fallers or loggers???.....juss curious


----------



## mdavlee

Tree service guy.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> were any of em fallers or loggers???.....juss curious



mmm well I go over once in a while, Bob, Randy, o56.....Jeff once in a while I think. oh Jon over there all the time lol. and mdavlee of course, he about make a faller.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> Somebody make this into a chainsaw...PLEASE.....pissed off 8v53 - YouTube



D A M N!!! Piss on the saw...I want that in my stump jumper Toyota!


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> mmm well I go over once in a while, Bob, Randy, o56.....Jeff once in a while I think. oh Jon over there all the time lol.



Yeah Husk loves it there lol


----------



## JakeG

I'll get in a chainsaw forum thread every once in a while. I try offering advice on things I've experienced... I wish others followed that same code. I love when someone says a certain saw, or combo doesn't work well yet they've never run em.


----------



## jrcat

Yeah I mean no harm. Its kinda crazy there so I just stay outta there anymore


----------



## jrcat

Im out guys cya


----------



## treeslayer2003

there is 2-3 get on the nerves a bit, but mostly they ok. jus gotta remember they not loggers.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im out guys cya



nite bro, stay safe out there.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> I'll get in a chainsaw forum thread every once in a while. I try offering advice on things I've experienced... I wish others followed that same code. I love when someone says a certain saw, or combo doesn't work well yet they've never run em.



bro they don't like logger types giving em advice lol


----------



## bustedup

be safe cat


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> bro they don't like logger types giving em advice lol



some do like our friend Ron. the aussie guys are alright.


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> Tree service guy.



Just remembered something! I was on my 45-50 minute drive home when I saw a tree service gentleman yanking hard on his throw line stuck in a 38" white oak. I pulled over, put on my hard hat, introduced myself and grabbed my throw line/ball. He was pretty shocked, a little confused yet extremely appreciative. I always have my saws and gear on me as of late. Anyway, I talked to him for a good 35 minutes. He's been climbing for 27 years... No pulleys or fancy gear, just his harness, rope, ladder and strap on spikes (whatever they're called). Apparently work is slow and his only source is a guy who only gives estimates and then subs out the work. 

It was nice meeting him and I'll probably stop by and say howdy from now on.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> some do like our friend Ron. the aussie guys are alright.



yeah and other Mike ....but that 3 outta a shed load lol


----------



## northmanlogging

the cs forum is purely for entertainment purposes only anymore.


I heard that Johny Red sold to Husky awhile back? 

So Stihl and Dolkita are the only ones not owned by electrolux (I believe echo sold out years ago)


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah there's a lot of the Aussie guys that cut wood full time.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Just remembered something! I was on my 45-50 minute drive home when I saw a tree service gentleman yanking hard on his throw line stuck in a 38" white oak. I pulled over, put on my hard hat, introduced myself and grabbed my throw line/ball. He was pretty shocked, a little confused yet extremely appreciative. I always have my saws and gear on me as of late. Anyway, I talked to him for a good 35 minutes. He's been climbing for 27 years... No pulleys or fancy gear, just his harness, rope, ladder and strap on spikes (whatever they're called). Apparently work is slow and his only source is a guy who only gives estimates and then subs out the work.
> 
> It was nice meeting him and I'll probably stop by and say howdy from now on.



strap on spikes = spurs ............and the line ya use with it a flip line


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> the cs forum is purely for entertainment purposes only anymore.
> 
> 
> I heard that Johny Red sold to Husky awhile back?
> 
> So Stihl and Dolkita are the only ones not owned by electrolux (I believe echo sold out years ago)



Husky are a stand alone comp again .....they were spun off ......Dolmar owned by Makita


----------



## northmanlogging

So husqvarna got away from electrolux? There might be hope for em yet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

always wanted to try a dolmar, no dealers here.


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> So husqvarna got away from electrolux? There might be hope for em yet.



can't remember when they were spun of but the HQ back in Sweden ........they own MacCulloch to along with a few others lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> always wanted to try a dolmar, no dealers here.



The ones here (makita) aren't sold in saw shops but in builders merchants lol


----------



## northmanlogging

My pa has an older 120si sacks/dolmar its a bastard whore to get started when cold, but one Hel of a wood cutting saw. If there was a dealer anywhere near by I'd probably run one... the newer ones have a primer bulb so there not as bad to get fired up.


----------



## bustedup

I gotta admit when I see a primer bulb I think homeowner lol........sorry


----------



## treeslayer2003

idk bout that north, I don't think much of them primer bulbs on weed whackers. I thought if it had that it not pro saw.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey all, day two of project "move the playground" and at this point we are beating the bid by two days. But still a lot to go. Been kind of a nice break to be honest. Jeff


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey boys, half the time when I hit the like button it says error, so idk if they show up. if not it don't mean nuthin ok.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey boys, half the time when I hit the like button it says error, so idk if they show up. if not it don't mean nuthin ok.



Does the same to me lol


----------



## twochains

Good evening there Jolly. That's some pretty good coin there also! I'd like to land one of those about once a 1/4. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

There was something Odd about the Sacks choke and impulse line... if it was started some time that week it would start fine, any longer than that and you had to manually prime it... the one my pa has wears a 32" sandvick bar and pulls it with some authority... I've only had my paws on one newer sacks and I have to admit it was a little smaller. I've only seen the dolkitas never get the chance to play with one.


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> There was something Odd about the Sacks choke and impulse line... if it was started some time that week it would start fine, any longer than that and you had to manually prime it... the one my pa has wears a 32" sandvick bar and pulls it with some authority... I've only had my paws on one newer sacks and I have to admit it was a little smaller. I've only seen the dolkitas never get the chance to play with one.



Husky J/red and stihl kinda elbowed them out


----------



## TheJollyLogger

twochains said:


> Good evening there Jolly. That's some pretty good coin there also! I'd like to land one of those about once a 1/4. :msp_biggrin:



We're rockin, but tomorrow and saturday is getting the rest of the spongy tiles out. They each way about 25#, 2*2 tiles, and we can only take about 1000 sq ft per load. 7000 sq ft to go... But it has been kinda fun to do something different. Course half of it is going straight to treestuff, I have a lot of gear that is pushing it's replacement cycle.


----------



## twochains

I'm cross-eyed...

You fellas have a good evening! Be safe out there 2moro!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I'm cross-eyed...
> 
> You fellas have a good evening! Be safe out there 2moro!



good nite Clint, stay safe.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm headed to bed now myself. You guys don't stir up too much trouble over in the chainsaw forum.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> I'm headed to bed now myself. You guys don't stir up too much trouble over in the chainsaw forum.



nite Mike


----------



## bustedup

Stay safe Clint .......have a good one Mdav


----------



## EricNY

Sorry for the delay men, I have a 576 and 395. I'll probably bring both but plan to just use the 576. Boss said the timber isn't too awful big.


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> Sorry for the delay men, I have a 576 and 395. I'll probably bring both but plan to just use the 576. Boss said the timber isn't too awful big.



cool and you'll pack the 76 easier lol ........juss get things straight and find out how much he wants layed out in a day ......where your lay is etc .......boundaries and the usual rest lol


----------



## bitzer

My saw shop was nice enough to loan me a saw when I needed one for a day while waiting for my new 390. They gave me an Echo CS-8000- the 80cc model. I cut like 14 cords of pulp with it the next day which finished that job up. It wasn't too bad, just choked up. I bet I could get er to run decent, but its definitely no bushelin saw. Just doesn't have the features of one. The chain break was SUPER touchy. On small timber I rarely take the saw off of wot between all three falling cuts and when I would move the saw quick to put in the diagonal face cut it would activate the chain brake every time. Other than that its kind of clunky, but I was happy as hell to have a saw to run for the day. I needed out of that job bad. Lots of bad juju in that place. It took down three saws and had the skidder down 3 times.


----------



## EricNY

bustedup said:


> cool and you'll pack the 76 easier lol



My thoughts exactly. I don't imagine he expects too awful much from me right off the bat. He seems eager to teach and I'm eager to learn and prove myself.


----------



## KarstenDD

Echo hasn't made anything over 80cc since the mid 80s, when they introduced the CS8000. They still make the CS8000. They make good saws and have for a long time but they don't make pro saws. I like Echo, I sell Echo, and I have a CS8000. Their small and midsize saws are good but if you need something bigger than 60ccs for more than firewood or dinking around I have to say look elsewhere.


----------



## JakeG

bitzer, I hope you never find another tract with bad juju... That's a little creepy



EricNY said:


> My thoughts exactly. I don't imagine he expects too awful much from me right off the bat. He seems eager to teach and I'm eager to learn and prove myself.



Good for you :msp_thumbup:

Don't forget to lock your gear and stay hydrated.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Almost finished with the 300 acre tract...damn I want out of there. I had the boss to run the Hydro Ax through the pine poles for a while today to hurry the process up. I can put them in a good lay but obviously can't bunch them. The quicker we can get moved on down the road the better.

I ran the 660 to limb and top all the poles and sawlogs today. Running a 660 and chasing a Hydro Ax will put ya through yer paces for sure! The saw is running MUCH better with the de-comp gone. Had I of known how much air flow you get on yer left hand and arm by removing the decomp and that rubber gromet...I'd of yanked every decomp out of every saw I have ever run. There is so much air blowing out it's like a fan on yer arm. 

I about screwed up...cutting a top out the chain got pinched and was holding on by 1 tooth, so I flipped the saw over backwards, well it came out to quick and cut the piss out of my arm. My boss saw me all covered in blood down my left side...he was like what the Hell happened? Aw it's just a scratch...could have used a stitch er two I guess...meh, don't fret the small stuff. 

Hope you fellas had a productive day.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Almost finished with the 300 acre tract...damn I want out of there. I had the boss to run the Hydro Ax through the pine poles for a while today to hurry the process up. I can put them in a good lay but obviously can't bunch them. The quicker we can get moved on down the road the better.
> 
> I ran the 660 to limb and top all the poles and sawlogs today. Running a 660 and chasing a Hydro Ax will put ya through yer paces for sure! The saw is running MUCH better with the de-comp gone. Had I of known how much air flow you get on yer left hand and arm by removing the decomp and that rubber gromet...I'd of yanked every decomp out of every saw I have ever run. There is so much air blowing out it's like a fan on yer arm.
> 
> I about screwed up...cutting a top out the chain got pinched and was holding on by 1 tooth, so I flipped the saw over backwards, well it came out to quick and cut the piss out of my arm. My boss saw me all covered in blood down my left side...he was like what the Hell happened? Aw it's just a scratch...could have used a stitch er two I guess...meh, don't fret the small stuff.
> 
> Hope you fellas had a productive day.



duct tape stiches


maybe a shot of shine later :cool2:


----------



## JakeG

Sounds like fun Clint! Hope yall finish up soon... Plan on working this weekend? (Probably so if history repeats itself, which it does)


----------



## twochains

Yeh, prolly cut 2moro...Sunday I HAVE to work on my race course, I have people coming from down South to help me arrow the course.


----------



## twochains

Hey Rob, wasn't that you that said one of yer saws was weeping from the de-comp button? Dude block that #### off...yer loosing compression. :msp_thumbup:

Rob I think I will sip on some shine tonight...mix up a little toddie to knock this little bit of a cold away. If 140 won't kick it...nothing will.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Yeh, prolly cut 2moro...Sunday I HAVE to work on my race course, I have people coming from down South to help me arrow the course.



Further south lol..omg ya talking bout the folks that talk funny ??? ...........lol


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey Rob, wasn't that you that said one of yer saws was weeping from the de-comp button? Dude block that #### off...yer loosing compression. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Rob I think I will sip on some shine tonight...mix up a little toddie to knock this little bit of a cold away. If 140 won't kick it...nothing will.



you'll go blind lol


----------



## twochains

Hows it going Graeme? Weather still cooling off across the big pond? Cooling trend supposed to hit here 2moro. Hows yer hands?


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hows it going Graeme? Weather still cooling off across the big pond? Cooling trend supposed to hit here 2moro. Hows yer hands?



We fixing to get a big storm Sunday ...........the first of this year .........hands bleeping sore and stiff


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> you'll go blind lol



Naw bro...all stainless with a copper arm...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## EricNY

JakeG said:


> bitzer, I hope you never find another tract with bad juju... That's a little creepy
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Don't forget to lock your gear and stay hydrated.



Speaking of, how do you guys pack your water through the woods? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> We fixing to get a big storm Sunday ...........the first of this year .........hands bleeping sore and stiff



Hey did ya ever find any of that "beagle oil"? I have no idea what it's called in other regions but it is readily available around race tracks to put on race horses. I used it on my running dogs for years. It's made out of something in pine resin.


----------



## bustedup

EricNY said:


> Speaking of, how do you guys pack your water through the woods?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



LOL on ya back .......along with all the rest of the crap lol


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> Speaking of, how do you guys pack your water through the woods?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



I pack a gallon of sweet tea right along with my pack jugs...get a drink when you re-fill yer saw...makes ya work harder for that drink.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey did ya ever find any of that "beagle oil"? I have no idea what it's called in other regions but it is readily available around race tracks to put on race horses. I used it on my running dogs for years. It's made out of something in pine resin.



No lol ...............nearest track to here bout 100 miles away lol


----------



## twochains

Anybody out yer way still work horses Graeme? They racin' Thorough Breds or Trotters with a surrey cart?


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> I ran the 660 to limb and top all the poles and sawlogs today. Running a 660 and chasing a Hydro Ax will put ya through yer paces for sure! The saw is running MUCH better with the de-comp gone. Had I of known how much air flow you get on yer left hand and arm by removing the decomp and that rubber gromet...I'd of yanked every decomp out of every saw I have ever run. There is so much air blowing out it's like a fan on yer arm.
> 
> Hope you fellas had a productive day.





Hey Clint ; I don't know where this began so I'm kinda jumpin in in the middle. But------- your saw needs that air more than your arm does. Not having it blow thru the cooling fins can create a hot spot on the far side of the jug. . Very bad. 
My advice, which ya know is just my advice, rivet a piece of an old top cover over the hole. . 
Actually my best advice is leave it alone. But obviously that's not gonna happen . 

Oh to be young and energetic.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Anybody out yer way still work horses Graeme? They racin' Thorough Breds or Trotters with a surrey cart?



Clint lol I live in the Highlands bro ........emphasis on high = lots of hills lol......only ponies that work round here are for the Deer lol


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Clint ; I don't know where this began so I'm kinda jumpin in in the middle. But------- your saw needs that air more than your arm does. Not having it blow thru the cooling fins can create a hot spot on the far side of the jug. . Very bad.
> My advice, which ya know is just my advice, rivet a piece of an old top cover over the hole. .
> Actually my best advice is leave it alone. But obviously that's not gonna happen .
> 
> Oh to be young and energetic.



I'd settle for the energetic bit lol ...............


----------



## twochains

You have a very valid point there... I never though about the air coming out instead of cooling inside the cover. Damn...never even considered it. Much appreciated Glen! Oh I listen to ya...haven't ya noticed my "jargin" is more correct these days? LOL! Thanks for that also! :msp_thumbup: Hey I have decided to go ahead and get the .63 gauge bar and chain for the 32" bar...I will just order my loops.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> You have a very valid point there... I never though about the air coming out instead of cooling inside the cover. Damn...never even considered it. Much appreciated Glen! Oh I listen to ya...haven't ya noticed my "jargin" is more correct these days? LOL! Thanks for that also! :msp_thumbup: Hey I have decided to go ahead and get the .63 gauge bar and chain for the 32" bar...I will just order my loops.



Now we juss need to stop ya getting clunked lol .........


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Clint lol I live in the Highlands bro ........emphasis on high = lots of hills lol......only ponies that work round here are for the Deer lol



They have draft ponies... Gypsy Donner ponies. LOL!


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> They have draft ponies... Gypsy Donner ponies. LOL!



Clint the ponies that work are Highland ponies........they used for bringing the Deer of the hill after they been shot .............and gypsies over here tend to use vans lol or pickups ..............further south there is a big fair every year for the type of horse you talking bout .....it called Appleby Fair


----------



## twochains

Hey, you all have those Sottish Highland cattle don't ya? There are some of them around here...kind of a novelty...they are pretty though.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hey, you all have those Sottish Highland cattle don't ya? There are some of them around here...kind of a novelty...they are pretty though.



Yeah there Highlands round here lol


----------



## twochains

I feel the need to go find some trouble to get into... Y'all have good evening...twochains out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLsV24VHNHY


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I feel the need to go find some trouble to get into... Y'all have good evening...twochains out
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLsV24VHNHY



Oh to be young lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> You have a very valid point there... I never though about the air coming out instead of cooling inside the cover. Damn...never even considered it. Much appreciated Glen! Oh I listen to ya...haven't ya noticed my "jargin" is more correct these days? LOL! Thanks for that also! :msp_thumbup: Hey I have decided to go ahead and get the .63 gauge bar and chain for the 32" bar...I will just order my loops.



just put the rubber back, don't need to remove it to install that plug. I think i'm gonna run 63 too. 
hey Glen ya got any suggestions for us? or what brand b n c do you like? I thinkin 36" since I won't use mine for every thing.


----------



## mdavlee

Go Stihl light bar and you won't be disappointed. They're a little stiffer than then oregons.


----------



## IcePick

Darn video didn't work.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Ya might need wait a bit longer lol ...........hell we can get 4 seasons in a day lol.......and frequently do .......and that juss summer



They get nine months of ghastly weather, then winter comes. Heard on TV once, maybe from David Feherty


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> They get nine months of ghastly weather, then winter comes. Heard on TV once, maybe from David Feherty



that's why in times gone the pioneer comps esp the hudson's bay comp recruited here .......north american weather a dawdle compared to here lol


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey Rob, wasn't that you that said one of yer saws was weeping from the de-comp button? Dude block that #### off...yer loosing compression. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Rob I think I will sip on some shine tonight...mix up a little toddie to knock this little bit of a cold away. If 140 won't kick it...nothing will.



with a little shine at least you know why your head is spinning


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> and that's good, some guys are motorheads, and some of us can just get em on the ground



Some of me is a whole lot of neither most days


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> mmm well I go over once in a while, Bob, Randy, o56.....Jeff once in a while I think. oh Jon over there all the time lol. and mdavlee of course, he about make a faller.



Those are my people! Usually not much talk about what the saws are for, but many of those guys are unbelievably knowledgable about saws


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Those are my people! Usually not much talk about what the saws are for, but many of those guys are unbelievably knowledgable about saws



Yeah there's some smart people over there about what makes a saw run. Using them is a toss up. Some are lucky to be alive after some of their tree cutting episodes.


----------



## Trx250r180

is this thing on ? i musta forgot to pay the bill again ,my aboristsites been broked


----------



## northmanlogging

So I'm rethinking my brilliant idea as to keeping my wedge beater razor sharp... had it bounce back hard today and take a bite out of my tricep... should probably get stitches... whatever it stopped bleading...

I was totally making a video of trying to swing an ugly little cotton wood and it sat back hard... an hour later a broken 066 and breaking in my new bottle jack it went where I wanted it... mostly...:msp_mad:

I erased the video:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mdavlee

northmanlogging said:


> So I'm rethinking my brilliant idea as to keeping my wedge beater razor sharp... had it bounce back hard today and take a bite out of my tricep... should probably get stitches... whatever it stopped bleading...
> 
> I was totally making a video of trying to swing an ugly little cotton wood and it sat back hard... an hour later a broken 066 and breaking in my new bottle jack it went where I wanted it... mostly...:msp_mad:
> 
> I erased the video:msp_thumbdn:



So what did you break on the 66?


----------



## HuskStihl

KarstenDD said:


> if you need something bigger than 60ccs for more than dinking around I have to say look elsewhere.



I don't know, I take my dinking around pretty serious, and stuff


----------



## rwoods

Boy, I'm disappointed. I just read that loggers can't cut blow down worth a hoot! Tell me it ain't so. Otherwise I'll have to unlearn all the stuff I've learned hanging out here and in the logging forum. :msp_unsure: Ron 

PS No need for all to intervene. Bob set the guy straight, at least with respect to WC loggers.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> So I'm rethinking my brilliant idea as to keeping my wedge beater razor sharp... had it bounce back hard today and take a bite out of my tricep... should probably get stitches... whatever it stopped bleading...
> 
> I was totally making a video of trying to swing an ugly little cotton wood and it sat back hard... an hour later a broken 066 and breaking in my new bottle jack it went where I wanted it... mostly...:msp_mad:
> 
> I erased the video:msp_thumbdn:



Sorry to hear about the 066, hope it's an easy fix. How often do you pro boys actually use your axe for axing? I've quit carrying mine altogether, and am just using the stumpy sledge. I've yet to miss it


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> Boy, I'm disappointed. I just read that loggers can't cut blow down worth a hoot! Tell me it ain't so. Otherwise I'll have to unlearn all the stuff I've learned hanging out here and in the logging forum. :msp_unsure: Ron
> 
> PS No need for all to intervene. Bob set the guy straight, at least with respect to WC loggers.



Ron, pay no attention to that dude. he stuffin hes foot in his mouth.


----------



## rwoods

I'm not. I can't even figure out his last post. Nor why he would post such an insult in his first response. Ron


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> Boy, I'm disappointed. I just read that loggers can't cut blow down worth a hoot! Tell me it ain't so. Otherwise I'll have to unlearn all the stuff I've learned hanging out here and in the logging forum. :msp_unsure: Ron
> 
> PS No need for all to intervene. Bob set the guy straight, at least with respect to WC loggers.




I deducted from his original post, question, that he was in the deep end of the pool and going for it.
So I had some coffee chainsaw:


----------



## rwoods

I thought that too. But I can't help myself sometimes. I tried to come up with a way to get the OP to reconsider. I didn't consider trying to discourage him by insulting loggers as the one poster did. Ron


----------



## woodchuck357

northmanlogging said:


> My pa has an older 120si sacks/dolmar its a bastard whore to get started when cold, but one Hel of a wood cutting saw. If there was a dealer anywhere near by I'd probably run one... the newer ones have a primer bulb so there not as bad to get fired up.



They are just using the name. The new saws have nothing in common with the old dolmar saws. Just like the new poulands, mccloughs, and homelites.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

So day three of operation "Playground Move." Still ahead of schedule, but I am a hurting unit. Down to moving the rubber tiles, so we decided to let Dad take the two eighteen year old idiots with him to unload while I stayed behind and peeled em and staged them by the loading door. It worked, but it cost me. I would say my back will never be the same, but I'd be lyin'. It's the same, sore as hell. It kind of sucks to be payin' these kids to ride in the truck while I'm humpin it, but we knew what would happen if we left one of them to work by themselves...... nuttin!


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> So day three of operation "Playground Move." Still ahead of schedule, but I am a hurting unit. Down to moving the rubber tiles, so we decided to let Dad take the two eighteen year old idiots with him to unload while I stayed behind and peeled em and staged them by the loading door. It worked, but it cost me. I would say my back will never be the same, but I'd be lyin'. It's the same, sore as hell. It kind of sucks to be payin' these kids to ride in the truck while I'm humpin it, but we knew what would happen if we left one of them to work by themselves...... nuttin!



what ya think gonna happen when we are to old, who gonna do it then? it don't look good.


----------



## rwoods

The OP just posted again and showed a good attitude, but I'm sure he is still going to venture forth. Hopefully, he'll be extra careful and won't get hurt.

HS, I appreciate your post to the retired tree trimmer. He may have forgotten more than I know. In these parts, tree trimmer is a generic name for both line clearance and tree service. Many of which have some highly skilled fallers on their crews as well as storm cleanup cutters. Too bad he didn't recognize the latter skill in professional loggers or that both professions like all professions have some that aren't professional.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

mdavlee said:


> So what did you break on the 66?



the warsher thing that holds the sprocket rim on, pulled the center right out of it. all better now... not entirely sure how the Hel it happened I did toss the chain pretty hard???


----------



## TheJollyLogger

northmanlogging said:


> the warsher thing that holds the sprocket rim on, pulled the center right out of it. all better now... not entirely sure how the Hel it happened I did toss the chain pretty hard???



The technical term for that part is , well, a warsher, at least down here anyway.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> the warsher thing that holds the sprocket rim on, pulled the center right out of it. all better now... not entirely sure how the Hel it happened I did toss the chain pretty hard???



I ain't never seen that happen. it happen while ya using it? better check the drum bearing.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Sorry to hear about the 066, hope it's an easy fix. How often do you pro boys actually use your axe for axing? I've quit carrying mine altogether, and am just using the stumpy sledge. I've yet to miss it



I use mine fairly often... whether its bumping the occasional knot on the landing or hacking my way through a tree to unstick a saw (do I hike the 1/2 mile back to the truck or wail on this thing for 5 minutes...) 

You can also use the axe to trim off the mushroomed edges on yer wedges, not so easy with a sledge hammer...

or the very occasional fallers fire chopping up little pieces of dry branches to have a cheery little camp fire for lunch purposes of course

For the record I picked up one of them collins 5 pound axes 1 pound makes a world of difference.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> I ain't never seen that happen. it happen while ya using it? better check the drum bearing.



bearing looks new even had a little grease on it, new clutch weights and rim too... pretty weird huh..


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I had a chain adjuster break on a new saw for no reason. I guess weird stuff happens.


----------



## roberte

rwoods said:


> I thought that too. But I can't help myself sometimes. I tried to come up with a way to get the OP to reconsider. I didn't consider trying to discourage him by insulting loggers as the one poster did. Ron



Maybe dude can get on the phyisics and geometry forum


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> I use mine fairly often... whether its bumping the occasional knot on the landing or hacking my way through a tree to unstick a saw (do I hike the 1/2 mile back to the truck or wail on this thing for 5 minutes...)
> 
> You can also use the axe to trim off the mushroomed edges on yer wedges, not so easy with a sledge hammer...
> 
> or the very occasional fallers fire chopping up little pieces of dry branches to have a cheery little camp fire for lunch purposes of course
> 
> For the record I picked up one of them collins 5 pound axes 1 pound makes a world of difference.



Cool,
Thanks for letting me know how it works in your world. I have an extra bar/chain as I am *not* chopping thru a tree when I have a perfectly good power head (and warsher) available.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, I had a chain adjuster break on a new saw for no reason. I guess weird stuff happens.



It is Friday the 13th... eye'm sew skeered... whatever...


----------



## paccity

rwoods said:


> The OP just posted again and showed a good attitude, but I'm sure he is still going to venture forth. Hopefully, he'll be extra careful and won't get hurt.
> 
> HS, I appreciate your post to the retired tree trimmer. He may have forgotten more than I know. In these parts, tree trimmer is a generic name for both line clearance and tree service. Many of which have some highly skilled fallers on their crews as well as storm cleanup cutters. Too bad he didn't recognize the latter skill in professional loggers or that both professions like all professions have some that aren't professional.
> 
> Ron



wud i miss.


----------



## paccity

paccity said:


> wud i miss.



never mind i'm reading now.


----------



## bitzer

Northman- so you tossed the e-clip and then the washer popped off? I've had that happen a bunch. I keep extra clips in my fallers pack. When the chain tosses just right it can catch it. Either that or if you are trying to snap the chain back on with your knee on the bar and the saw is running When trying to get the chain back on the sprocket she can catch pretty easily. After losing several e-clips in a row one day I throw the chain brake to get it back on the rim then take it off to roll the chain back up over the nose.


----------



## paccity

some one is not a pro at driving loggin roads. What’s THIS thing doing on a logging road? » News Lincoln County


----------



## northmanlogging

bitzer said:


> Northman- so you tossed the e-clip and then the washer popped off? I've had that happen a bunch. I keep extra clips in my fallers pack. When the chain tosses just right it can catch it. Either that or if you are trying to snap the chain back on with your knee on the bar and the saw is running When trying to get the chain back on the sprocket she can catch pretty easily. After losing several e-clips in a row one day I throw the chain brake to get it back on the rim then take it off to roll the chain back up over the nose.



It pulled the center of the warsher out... E-clip was still there and doing its job. the center of the old warsher is resting peacefully on the tailgate of the crummy.

I keep a couple extra e-clips on hand just in case, but they stay in the tackle box with the crummy.


----------



## northmanlogging

paccity said:


> some one is not a pro at driving loggin roads. What’s THIS thing doing on a logging road? » News Lincoln County



I'm a little surprised he made it that far.

If your driving a refer or box van and you leave pavement... it better be a parking lot or a truck stop.


----------



## twochains

:dribble:


----------



## JakeG

@ Clint..... As they say, young and energetic. You must have had a good time, and looks like you made it back safely!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> :dribble:



sometimes that happens, I had a decent time myself.

:matrix::matrix::sigarette::coffee:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> sometimes that happens, I had a decent time myself.
> 
> :matrix::matrix::sigarette::coffee:



to much cake yesterday???


----------



## HuskStihl

Be careful boys, two arm injuries yesterday. Days since the last accident, zero.


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Be careful boys, two arm injuries yesterday. Days since the last accident, zero.



what you do??? or you talking bout NM and TC???


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> to much cake yesterday???



definitely to much coffee, if there is such a thing


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> definitely to much coffee, if there is such a thing



hope it de-caff not regular leaded lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> hope it de-caff not regular leaded lol



well of course it was regular, leaded coffee. keep that decaf, half caf, soy blah blah, were it belongs, downtown seattle or Portland :wink2:


----------



## bustedup

Jake you had any luck catching on with a crew???


----------



## JakeG

Ya busted, we need the real stuff. I think Rob and many others around here just straight gas themselves (no creamer/sugar)... I prefer a 40:1 ratio of coffee:whatever creamer my wife buys. On cup is usually enough for me however, this is gonna be a two cup day. :coffee:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Ya busted, we need the real stuff. I think Rob and many others around here just straight gas themselves (no creamer/sugar)... I prefer a 40:1 ratio of coffee:whatever creamer my wife buys. On cup is usually enough for me however, this is gonna be a two cup day. :coffee:



"straight gas" 

I like that, mind if I borrow that line 

good day sir


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Ya busted, we need the real stuff. I think Rob and many others around here just straight gas themselves (no creamer/sugar)... I prefer a 40:1 ratio of coffee:whatever creamer my wife buys. On cup is usually enough for me however, this is gonna be a two cup day. :coffee:



ya day not going well bro???


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Jake you had any luck catching on with a crew???



One crew I stopped by and spoke with em briefly. They turned out to be a land clearing outfit.. I'd rather send wood to the mill than the dump. Still cutting with the one guy for now except we had a break down yesterday. Gonna need tranny work on his tractor so probably won't work this week! Thankfully I don't need the money so really its no big deal.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> One crew I stopped by and spoke with em briefly. They turned out to be a land clearing outfit.. I'd rather send wood to the mill than the dump. Still cutting with the one guy for now except we had a break down yesterday. Gonna need tranny work on his tractor so probably won't work this week! Thankfully I don't need the money so really its no big deal.



sorry to here of your shut down............Jake even clearing gives ya time on the saw bro


----------



## JakeG

Lol, it's all yours Rob! 



bustedup said:


> ya day not going well bro???



It's going okay really, just got asked to bring the trailer home yesterday and now I know why! Gonna help our (her) friends pick up a new living room set 90 minutes from the house. So, two cups it is!!


----------



## northmanlogging

did I mention I hate cotton wood... 

my pants stink... 

but I'm too cheap to have a third or forth pair... 

good thing There is some doug fir in my future


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Lol, it's all yours Rob!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going okay really, just got asked to bring the trailer home yesterday and now I know why! Gonna help our (her) friends pick up a new living room set 90 minutes from the house. So, two cups it is!!



sir, you couldn't smell that set up yesterday, LOL, :msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Lol, it's all yours Rob!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going okay really, just got asked to bring the trailer home yesterday and now I know why! Gonna help our (her) friends pick up a new living room set 90 minutes from the house. So, two cups it is!!



that be women folks for ya .......devious lol


----------



## northmanlogging

later gents I should probably get to work...


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> did I mention I hate cotton wood...
> 
> my pants stink...
> 
> but I'm too cheap to have a third or forth pair...
> 
> good thing There is some doug fir in my future



I juss got this mental pic of a dude walking by and puzzled when he sees NM rolling around in doug-fir saw chips muttering f***** cottonwood hate em .....


----------



## Trx250r180

Hey Northman ,see any nice sized trees when went by here out west along the road ?


----------



## northmanlogging

Yeah but the war dept made me leave the 066 at home... got some pics I should probably post sometime...


----------



## Trx250r180

too bad we cant have the ones in the park by lake crescent ,can frame a whole house out of a lot of those trees in board feet


----------



## JakeG

NM, be careful out there.. Don't be trying to video tape anything! You and I both know what happens. If its not the bees it's an injury!


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> sir, you couldn't smell that set up yesterday, LOL, :msp_razz:





bustedup said:


> that be women folks for ya .......devious lol



Haha, I smelled something but hoped we were gonna go pick up this band sawmill I was lookin at lol. 

Anyway, off to Houston. Lord help me.


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> NM, be careful out there.. Don't be trying to video tape anything! You and I both know what happens. If its not the bees it's an injury!



Come on now, y'all got to stop thinking about yourselves and start thinking about me! If I am to live out my falling fantasies vicariously through you boys, I'm gonna need more videos!

I've got a moderately tricky one I need to get down this week. I'll video it for your amusement


----------



## HuskStihl

View attachment 314291


Twins and I spent the morning picking up downed limbs (stupid sweet gums!) and taking them to the burn pile. My back is regretting it, but next time it rains, we'll burn the SOB


----------



## Metals406

If I missed any recent vids/pics that are a must see, please refer me to the page number. 

Off to get the 79 chevy some front axle u-joint surgery.


----------



## tramp bushler

bustedup said:


> Yeah there Highlands round here lol



Hey Busted. How cold does it get in the Highlands in the winter? . Does Lock Ness freeze over so you can drive a truck on it? 
I was thinking those Highland cattle might make good oxen for Alaska conditions.


----------



## tramp bushler

treeslayer2003 said:


> just put the rubber back, don't need to remove it to install that plug. I think i'm gonna run 63 too.
> hey Glen ya got any suggestions for us? or what brand b n c do you like? I thinkin 36" since I won't use mine for every thing.



I'm running the 36" Oregon Lightweight bar and Stihl semi skip chisel ground chisel bit. The light bars are sure nice. But ya need to learn how to move the saw with them. "Alot more side flex " like Burvol said, they keep you honest. I've heard that the Stihl and Sugi bars flex less. Someone said the rails on their Stihl Light weight bar chipped sooner than they thot it should. I don't know. 
The 36" lw weighs about the same as the 30" regular bar. At least to me. 
IMO a long bar needs a wrap handlebar. And real dogs.


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Busted. How cold does it get in the Highlands in the winter? . Does Lock Ness freeze over so you can drive a truck on it?
> I was thinking those Highland cattle might make good oxen for Alaska conditions.



Tramp it don't get near as cold as up your way ........coldest it been was -23 that was couple of years ago ......usually -10 to - 15 common.........I've never known Loch ness to freeze it is on the great glen fault line ......and the part of the caladonian canal ......none of the lochs here that I know of can be driven on winter here is more wind, rain and snow .......the best known Loch to freeze (when it does ) is the Lake of Menteith where they used to hold the Grand Match (curling) ......although now they prefer to use the Piper Dam or Loch Leven .......it has to freeze to round 8" tho


Highland Cattle would prob do well your way .....dunno bout oxen tho as they stubborn sob's lol......but their meat is very lean due to the heavy coat insulating them rather that fat lol.......they good on poor grass land


----------



## bustedup

I'm having trouble on the site .......every time I click on a link for another forum it redirects me to a Link bucks page ........dunno if it my comp or something else I've run malware progs but they not catching it ......if mods reading dunno if it my comp or some dork is screwing with the site again


----------



## Steve NW WI

bustedup said:


> I'm having trouble on the site .......every time I click on a link for another forum it redirects me to a Link bucks page ........dunno if it my comp or something else I've run malware progs but they not catching it ......if mods reading dunno if it my comp or some dork is screwing with the site again



More hacker issues - admins have been notified. This crap is getting real old.

Tramp - couple farms here have Highlanders. They seem to love winter, never see em in the barn, even well below zero. They'll clean up underbrush like no tomorrow as well. If you want a county park looking woods, turn a dozen of em loose in there.

Dang tasty, but they get a premium price for them at the local meat lockers.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> I'm having trouble on the site .......every time I click on a link for another forum it redirects me to a Link bucks page ........dunno if it my comp or something else I've run malware progs but they not catching it ......if mods reading dunno if it my comp or some dork is screwing with the site again



same here, I thought it was just me. I was afraid to click that link, everything look like spam to me. ifn it don't say arborist site, I don't click it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Glen, you said cheap boots collapse the arch, how do you tell if that has happened? my darn feet hurt most of the time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can't leave my settings without that crap coming on the screen. this getting old.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Greame, how do you think those cattle would fare in our hot summers?


----------



## bustedup

Highlanders do better outside for sure .....although they be stubborn they pretty placid nature ......and yep they real good at cleaning up crap pasture lol.....they ain't fussy eaters ........


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> Greame, how do you think those cattle would fare in our hot summers?



They seem to adapt .......there quite a few herds in the south ......they a tough breed in all ways lol......just like their human counterparts lol


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can't leave my settings without that crap coming on the screen. this getting old.



yep stay on one thread or.....have to log out and in again lol.......I tried putting in a script blocker on my browser but think the hacker dudes got a new script lol


----------



## bustedup

You have a good day Mike???


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> yep stay on one thread or.....have to log out and in again lol.......I tried putting in a script blocker on my browser but think the hacker dudes got a new script lol



I can go anywhere on my settings but can't go no where else. this a job for admin or the wife, I know nothing bout these things. i'll check back later, if I can get on. hey hacker, why don't you come face to face with one of us and see how that works out for ya.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> You have a good day Mike???



walkin lookin for markers, found one. hey it a start lol.


----------



## tramp bushler

Well. Today is day 2 of hopefully being laid off. . Didn't wake up till 10:30 this morning. :msp_biggrin:. Gotta go get some spruce poles for the woodshed roof. . Need 16' poles. Its not gonna be a thing of beauty but it will hold 6 cord of wood. . The nice thing about 30 below and colder is it freeze dries stuff like firewood. Seriously. As we are still renting I will need to take it down when we move so its mostly pallet built. So far I've spent 25$ on screws. I already have roofing metal. And nailer 1×8 s. 
My goal is to have 8 cord under cover before freeze up. . That could be in 2 weeks. I've got about 3 cord at the house now 1.5 or so. In the small shed. I'll take the time I usually spend cutting firewood to go callin predators. 
I got an awesome deal on a pair of Objibwa 11×56" snowshoes a few weeks ago. 75$ for a brand new pair at Prospector Outfitters in Valdez. They are normally 300$ and are worth it. I got em on the half off, half off 1 day sale. I made bindings for them last winter.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can go anywhere on my settings but can't go no where else. this a job for admin or the wife, I know nothing bout these things. i'll check back later, if I can get on. hey hacker, why don't you come face to face with one of us and see how that works out for ya.



yep but think the no like the neck high humbolt lol.........we could make the back cut high so wedges needed ..............it'll hurt more lol


----------



## bustedup

tramp bushler said:


> Well. Today is day 2 of hopefully being laid off. . Didn't wake up till 10:30 this morning. :msp_biggrin:. Gotta go get some spruce poles for the woodshed roof. . Need 16' poles. Its not gonna be a thing of beauty but it will hold 6 cord of wood. . The nice thing about 30 below and colder is it freeze dries stuff like firewood. Seriously. As we are still renting I will need to take it down when we move so its mostly pallet built. So far I've spent 25$ on screws. I already have roofing metal. And nailer 1×8 s.
> My goal is to have 8 cord under cover before freeze up. . That could be in 2 weeks. I've got about 3 cord at the house now 1.5 or so. In the small shed. I'll take the time I usually spend cutting firewood to go callin predators.
> I got an awesome deal on a pair of Objibwa 11×56" snowshoes a few weeks ago. 75$ for a brand new pair at Prospector Outfitters in Valdez. They are normally 300$ and are worth it. I got em on the half off, half off 1 day sale. I made bindings for them last winter.



Cool bro .........self made always better than pre bought pre fab .........and nice one on the shoes and bindings


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> walkin lookin for markers, found one. hey it a start lol.



yup hopefully it'll get easier ......I mean you'll find more


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> I'm running the 36" Oregon Lightweight bar and Stihl semi skip chisel ground chisel bit. The light bars are sure nice. But ya need to learn how to move the saw with them. "Alot more side flex " like Burvol said, they keep you honest. I've heard that the Stihl and Sugi bars flex less. Someone said the rails on their Stihl Light weight bar chipped sooner than they thot it should. I don't know.
> The 36" lw weighs about the same as the 30" regular bar. At least to me.
> IMO a long bar needs a wrap handlebar. And real dogs.



You can't use the Oregon's to pry out the undercut like you can the Stihl light bars.


----------



## JakeG

Only in my dreams lol: Barko Loader 160A & TimberJack skidder

Made it back from Houston without a scratch. I never did like moving/setting up furniture.. I'm sure you all would agree. Except for Jeff. He needs to move as much as possible!


----------



## Gologit

mdavlee said:


> You can't use the Oregon's to pry out the undercut like you can the Stihl light bars.



True that. The Stihl Lite bar that I got from you is doing a great job. I try to take it a little easy with it but every once in awhile I forget and pop out an undercut. So far so good. It's had some hard use, too.

The only thing I've chickened out on is changing a chain with the bar on...just can't bring myself to bend it that far.

The Oregon LW bars are a joke compared to the Stihl Lite bars.


----------



## OlympicYJ

I've been hearing the Stihl light bars with hard use are popping the polymer insert. If I remember right I heard it from Madsens. Might of just been a bad batch.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gologit

OlympicYJ said:


> I've been hearing the Stihl light bars with hard use are popping the polymer insert. If I remember right I heard it from Madsens. Might of just been a bad batch.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Might have been. So far so good and I tend to get awful ham-handed with them sometimes.


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Well. Today is day 2 of hopefully being laid off. . Didn't wake up till 10:30 this morning. :msp_biggrin:.



Glen, did you tramp on 'em?
I'll look into fedexing my burn pile to you. There's at least 4 cords of live oak in it. I made an ugly ass covered "wood rack". I've had it three years and I've burned 3 pieces of cedar and about 4 pieces of live oak. I feel bad about the burn piles, but the average January high temp is 62, so not much of a heating bill. I grew up in Fargo (dontchaknow) and I remember in '78 it went forty some days without ever getting above zero. Got so cold one night the RR tracks broke. If'n I remember it was -45ish and -100 wind chill. Don't plan on wintering up north again. Plugging your block heater in at the mall is not OK.

Did Bob say "TruDat"?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon, you having that popup Graeme n I have?

anybody else?


----------



## HuskStihl

Steve NW WI said:


> Figured this would fit right in here. I was out on a woods tour today, just looking to see what needs to be on the firewood menu. I came across a birch snag that was just screaming "dump me before I tip myself over", so off to the truck I went and back with the 5100.
> 
> I figured it's as good a time as any to try the bore/release method on it, what with about a 20° head lean. The top was long gone, and I had serious doubts that any of it was real solid. Probably not the best practice tree, but there was plenty of room to get out of the way, and not much it'd destroy if things went haywire.
> 
> I put the bore cut in first and sighted to where I wanted it, then matched the notch to it. I did it this way because I don't bore much, and figured if I was off a little, it'd be easier to fix before the notch was set.
> 
> Bored and notched:



As the most experienced pro faller here I'll comment first. That was absolutely perfect. RandyMac has never put one down better!

If'n you weren't a mod I woulda said "you're right, notch was too shallow, also your bore cut was too high, and it looks like you brought it too far forward before cutting u'r strap". It didn't chair and went where you expected so all good


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jon, you having that popup Graeme n I have?
> 
> anybody else?



Yup, but not on my phone for some reason. Ever since Bob retired this place has gone to ####:msp_biggrin:


----------



## northmanlogging

the northman MKII light bar is doing a fantastic job, and I beat the snot out of it on purpose:wink2:

I want to make a few more, but no longer have access to a mill... 

for those that want to try on your own JB weld is the ticket. and rivitts on both ends

now if I can figure out how to lighten up an 066...


----------



## mdavlee

OlympicYJ said:


> I've been hearing the Stihl light bars with hard use are popping the polymer insert. If I remember right I heard it from Madsens. Might of just been a bad batch.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



They don't have an insert. They're machined out with ribs left in and then a thin piece is welded back in. The Tsumura light and tough had the inserts popping out.


----------



## OlympicYJ

mdavlee said:


> They don't have an insert. They're machined out with ribs left in and then a thin piece is welded back in. The Tsumura light and tough had the inserts popping out.



Interesting. I was told one side of a regular ES bar is machined out then some sort of polymer is filled in making it an ES light. You can tell one side is machined and filled while the other side is not. These were not Tsumuras that Madsens were talking about. They don't carry Tsumura bars.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlympicYJ

Well not lettin me go back and edit and add what I just found. I went on Stihl's website. Says its machined and filled with aluminum not polymer like I had heard. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdavlee

The ones I've had were welded best I could tell. Maybe Stihl tried something out on another run of them. I'm not doubting what they told you. Just the ones I've had were welded back together. One of the guys in the chainsaw forum had the piece break out that was welded back on. Maybe that's what was happening.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> You can't use the Oregon's to pry out the undercut like you can the Stihl light bars.



The tech lite's seem fine... But I don't have much reason to deal with 36" bars...
Got one in the mill, and avoid using it for anything else...


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> The tech lite's seem fine... But I don't have much reason to deal with 36" bars...
> Got one in the mill, and avoid using it for anything else...



I don't blame you. Anything over 32" is a little long for my height. I need a new 32" light weight bar.


----------



## rwoods

bustedup said:


> I'm having trouble on the site .......every time I click on a link for another forum it redirects me to a Link bucks page ........dunno if it my comp or something else I've run malware progs but they not catching it ......if mods reading dunno if it my comp or some dork is screwing with the site again





treeslayer2003 said:


> same here, I thought it was just me. I was afraid to click that link, everything look like spam to me. ifn it don't say arborist site, I don't click it.



I've got the same problem here. Only got around it by going to: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw Ron


----------



## rwoods

*Would you let this guy near your equipment?*

I had to rescue the operator of this equipment this evening. He was down at the wood lot loading big uglies in a roll-off so they could be taken to a tub grinder. He didn’t check to seek if the little loader could pick this one up before he headed off the pavement with it scooped up in the bucket. The loader couldn’t. And in the process of trying to dump it behind the roll-off so it could just be shoved in when next emptied, he managed to get the skidder in a bind where the boom still couldn’t be lifted and the skidder couldn’t go forward or backward. Of course I didn’t have my truck and there were no chains at the woodlot so I had to drive home and come back again. It was relatively easy to roll the ugly out of the way but I managed to somehow knock my front end alignment out of whack by a quarter of a turn. I know most crummies probably have more play than that but I’m just saying.

I’m not sure what I should do with this guy. After all he is a volunteer and he’s my closest kin. 

Ron

View attachment 314353
View attachment 314354
View attachment 314355


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I don't blame you. Anything over 32" is a little long for my height. I need a new 32" light weight bar.



I spent all day today in a bucket... Even the 24 got a bit much after a while...


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I don't blame you. Anything over 32" is a little long for my height. I need a new 32" light weight bar.



Oh no, you're not one of them ugly midgets are you? (I doubt you are, but if you actually are, or anyone else, I meant "slightly less handsome little person.")


----------



## mdavlee

Nope just a thick 6'. :beer:


----------



## HuskStihl

I've ruined a couple of laminate bars being a bad faller. I'd like a lightweight 36". The 28" with the 385 actually feels light and well balanced, but the 42 is a workout. Great for bucking big stuff tho


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> Nope just a thick 6'. :beer:



Ya you definitely look taller than me in the vids, manlier too, but not as handsome as me or "better looking Mike". You do make a nasty sharp chain, however


----------



## mdavlee

Thanks I guess


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> I had to rescue the operator of this equipment this evening. He was down at the wood lot loading big uglies in a roll-off so they could be taken to a tub grinder. He didn’t check to seek if the little loader could pick this one up before he headed off the pavement with it scooped up in the bucket. The loader couldn’t. And in the process of trying to dump it behind the roll-off so it could just be shoved in when next emptied, he managed to get the skidder in a bind where the boom still couldn’t be lifted and the skidder couldn’t go forward or backward. Of course I didn’t have my truck and there were no chains at the woodlot so I had to drive home and come back again. It was relatively easy to roll the ugly out of the way but I managed to somehow knock my front end alignment out of whack by a quarter of a turn. I know most crummies probably have more play than that but I’m just saying.
> 
> I’m not sure what I should do with this guy. After all he is a volunteer and he’s my closest kin.
> 
> Ron
> 
> View attachment 314353
> View attachment 314354
> View attachment 314355



If he accepts the fact that he goofed and if he learned anything from it he's probably worth keeping and schooling. This time anyway. It's man and machinery...sometimes #### happens. If he has a history of such things, that's another matter.

I'm glad that when I was learning to run machinery I was given the chance to improve and wasn't fired for everything I did wrong. Yelled at, yes. Frequently. But even the yelling had an element of instruction in it. LOL...sometimes the instruction was hard to find, in all that yelling, but it was there.


----------



## bustedup

rwoods said:


> I've got the same problem here. Only got around it by going to: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw Ron



I'm finding that ifn ya go direct to a forum it ok but if ya try to click on the links to other forums then your of to link bucks ........guess someone corrupted the links


----------



## rwoods

Jon, a shorter bar does come in handy now and then. Sometimes it is nice to sit down when you trim your toenails. Ron


----------



## rwoods

bustedup said:


> I'm finding that ifn ya go direct to a forum it ok but if ya try to click on the links to other forums then your of to link bucks ........guess someone corrupted the links



Yes, I can't go from forum to forum either. Ron


----------



## JakeG

The site is a little scetchy right now. I keep getting email updates for where there are no new posts. Can't get an email update for this thread... That may be a good thing. Some days I have 45 new emails from this thread 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. My wife just picked up the 13year old from youth church and they're supposed to be bringin a movie home. Hope it's not some chick flick... We all know how most women are. 

Time for a beer,


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> Jon, a shorter bar does come in handy now and then. Sometimes it is nice to sit down when you trim your toenails. Ron



Oh yeah. I am a big CS forum advocate of short bars on smaller saws, and like a 16" on the 445, and like an 18" on the 385 for firewood (which I never use), but I like to fall from one side of a tree, as I want to keep my body fat percentage up.


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> If he accepts the fact that he goofed and if he learned anything from it he's probably worth keeping and schooling. This time anyway. It's man and machinery...sometimes #### happens. If he has a history of such things, that's another matter.
> 
> I'm glad that when I was learning to run machinery I was given the chance to improve and wasn't fired for everything I did wrong. Yelled at, yes. Frequently. But even the yelling had an element of instruction in it. LOL...sometimes the instruction was hard to find, in all that yelling, but it was there.



Bob, I was just messing with the guys a little. As Jon our resident doc can relate when a fellow asks him for medical advice for a "friend" with an embarrassing problem, the equipment operator in the post was yours truly. I wanted to kick myself ... I knew better but I wasn't using my head - as you know just because the bucket tipped up with no struggle doesn't mean the boom will lift - it was mean for digging after all - I felt like such an idiot and was hoping I could remedy the situation before someone that knew me drove by. By the way "he" does have a history. Maybe that's why the previous generations ran me, I mean him, off the farm. Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

If I was count my ribs skinny I would still weigh 175 lbs and have a 26" thigh and 17" bicep. Course Ide have to loose 80 lbs to get there. . Will see if I can loose 40 lbs this winter. 

Well. I went and cut 5 , 16' white spruce poles. 8" on the butt and around 4" at 16' . 
By hand with my Samurai HeavyDuty arb saw. And a 5 lb ax. 
Drug em out and loaded them by hand. Try it sometime. Good workout.


----------



## Hedgerow

I actually got to use up some fuel today... Ruined 3 chains too....
It was a good day...
Yard trees always have some real interesting stuff in, on, and around them...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> I actually got to use up some fuel today... Ruined 3 chains too....
> It was a good day...
> Yard trees always have some real interesting stuff in, on, and around them...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Been there lol........bet the air was blue


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm hoping I am laid off. I got the contracts done but the boss is out at caribou camp. 
So, I get some me time. Gotta get laid off to collect unemployment. Or as we used to call it. Rocking chair! :msp_biggrin:

Have rent, gas and lights $$$ coming in. I can go hunt.


----------



## Hedgerow

bustedup said:


> Been there lol........bet the air was blue



Hahaha... Not too bad... I just grab another saw and go... 
One of the few benefits of having too many saws.. 
The dog chain wrapped around the base of one of the maple trees caught me by surprise though... :msp_angry:


----------



## bustedup

Hedgerow said:


> Hahaha... Not too bad... I just grab another saw and go...
> One of the few benefits of having too many saws..
> The dog chain wrapped around the base of one of the maple trees caught me by surprise though... :msp_angry:



always do a full check lol.......mind ya dog chain a new one on me lol


----------



## rwoods

I got to quit posting. I can't post and keep up. I was surprised how much good stuff I had overlooked on the last few threads I posted on. You ambidextrious fellows keep at it. Ron

PS My like button is getting weird. I tried to like Hedgerow's post and it blanked the line out. I guess zombies are real after all.


----------



## bustedup

Be safe y'all .....hope they get the things sorted out


----------



## twochains

If you guys are still getting the pop up that you mentioned earlier (I am also)...don't click the link, X out the tab and go to google and type in Arboristsite and click your category direct...you won't have any problem with stuff popping up or getting directed to weird links. 

Gologit, do you think the hackers are pissed off members that are tired of the thread blowing up so bad? If you remember the hacker that would get on our thread and and have the link for the Oakley sunglasses...well he usually would say something like, "It wouldn't hurt a bit to turn your saw up a little". Which if you remember would be directed at me for my vids...not being paranoid but I could possibly be drawing these cyber attacks. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> If you guys are still getting the pop up that you mentioned earlier (I am also)...don't click the link, X out the tab and go to google and type in Arboristsite and click your category direct...you won't have any problem with stuff popping up or getting directed to weird links.
> 
> Gologit, do you think the hackers are pissed off members that are tired of the thread blowing up so bad? If you remember the hacker that would get on our thread and and have the link for the Oakley sunglasses...well he usually would say something like, "It wouldn't hurt a bit to turn your saw up a little". Which if you remember would be directed at me for my vids...not being paranoid but I could possibly be drawing these cyber attacks. Do you have any suggestions?



Aluminum foil hat should help :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Aluminum foil hat should help :msp_biggrin:



LMAO! :msp_biggrin: are ya meaning with or without antenas?


----------



## JakeG

I stopped using antennas after Y2K. What seems to work best is making a new hat every night, otherwise holes will develop, ymmv.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Bob, I was just messing with the guys a little. As Jon our resident doc can relate when a fellow asks him for medical advice for a "friend" with an embarrassing problem, the equipment operator in the post was yours truly. I wanted to kick myself ... I knew better but I wasn't using my head - as you know just because the bucket tipped up with no struggle doesn't mean the boom will lift - it was mean for digging after all - I felt like such an idiot and was hoping I could remedy the situation before someone that knew me drove by. By the way "he" does have a history. Maybe that's why the previous generations ran me, I mean him, off the farm. Ron





 Those are the worst kind...when the only guy that needs yelling at is yourself.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> I stopped using antennas after Y2K. What seems to work best is making a new hat every night, otherwise holes will develop, ymmv.



Whatcha cookin' for us 2moro Jakers? Volunteer FD was having a pork sandwich fund raiser. They were cooking Boston Butts. My boss bought him an entire Boston Butt for $25...I thought that was a damn good price. They wanted $6 for a sandwich...I couldn't swing $6 for a BBQ sandwich.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> If you guys are still getting the pop up that you mentioned earlier (I am also)...don't click the link, X out the tab and go to google and type in Arboristsite and click your category direct...you won't have any problem with stuff popping up or getting directed to weird links.
> 
> Gologit, do you think the hackers are pissed off members that are tired of the thread blowing up so bad? If you remember the hacker that would get on our thread and and have the link for the Oakley sunglasses...well he usually would say something like, "It wouldn't hurt a bit to turn your saw up a little". Which if you remember would be directed at me for my vids...not being paranoid but I could possibly be drawing these cyber attacks. Do you have any suggestions?



No, it doesn't have anything to do with this thread and you guys certainly aren't at fault. I don't know much about computers and the web and maybe some of the more tech savvy guys can explain it better.

Hackers are generally the same as guys that drive by your house and throw rocks through your windows just for fun. Hackers are after information sometimes but it's usually just some malicious little bastard that likes to screw things up...and does.

The guys with the Oakley sunglasses were a different deal but there might be a connection there. I don't know. When I was a mod a lot of my time was spent dealing with those people but there seems to be an endless supply of them and some always slip through.

Anyway, you guys just keep on like you have been. You're not doing anything wrong. Have fun, enjoy the site


----------



## JakeG

Tomorrow my wife is gonna bake a birthday cake for my youngest so he can destroy it and take pictures for his birthday.. Which is 4 weeks away. I'd rather just let her do it than question the logic. 

Back to your question Clint, my wife brought home a pair of $16 racks of pork spare ribs. I didn't really look at them closely but there seemed to be nice marbleization and relatively straight bones. I'm gonna be lazy and not trim the ends or tips, just pull the membrane, rub em and smoke em. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## JakeG

$25 for an entire Boston butt "could be" a heck of a deal. It could have also been one they were tryin to get rid of lol. Fundraiser stuff is usually priced a little higher though. 

HOWDY JEFF, hope you're takin care of your back!


----------



## twochains

Morning fellas! Jake, those Boston Butts came from FFA show pigs, I figure they were good quality. My boss donates alot to the community and especially the VFD.


----------



## treeslayer2003

morning Clinton


----------



## mdavlee

Morning guys. I hope the site is straightened out now. This thread here is about the only one I check on every day.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' all... Been in the shop since 5:30 this mornin, drinking coffee, and sharpening chains...
It's a good morning...
Gotta do some milling today... Got this cool piece of Elm fork about 40" at the wide spot.. I'll have to trim up some, but its got that cool black spalting all through it..


----------



## northmanlogging

morning,

I get to pull around three loads though a mud hole with bald tires, *before* the rain starts again. Oh yeah its a 1/4 mile drag with a steep hill on one end... and it pretty much has to be done today.

good times


----------



## JakeG

Sounds like y'all are havin fun!

Hedgerow, I was right there with ya sharpening chains and chuggin coffee. Got 8 of em (of various lengths) back to specs with the jig. I made a note to myself to stop buying full comp 28"s.


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Sounds like y'all are havin fun!
> 
> Hedgerow, I was right there with ya sharpening chains and chuggin coffee. Got 8 of em (of various lengths) back to specs with the jig. I made a note to myself to stop buying full comp 28"s.



Do a few full comp 130 DL ones. That will make your fingers tired.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Do a few full comp 130 DL ones. That will make your fingers tired.



even on skip, that's still a few to do :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> even on skip, that's still a few to do :greenchainsaw:



I had a swing arm then but gullets and rakers are done by hand so you still have to file on every tooth:what:


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I had a swing arm then but gullets and rakers are done by hand so you still have to file on every tooth:what:



well I haven't picked up a grinder yet, so its all meticulous 

but its a good reason to have coffee


----------



## mdavlee

roberte said:


> well I haven't picked up a grinder yet, so its all meticulous
> 
> but its a good reason to have coffee



I do more grinding and sharpening with beer. I try to do them at night after the kids go to bed.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I do more grinding and sharpening with beer. I try to do them at night after the kids go to bed.



beer works too :wink2:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Sounds like y'all are havin fun!
> 
> Hedgerow, I was right there with ya sharpening chains and chuggin coffee. Got 8 of em (of various lengths) back to specs with the jig. *I made a note to myself to stop buying full comp 28"s.*





hell of it is, you still have to use em up. 


now your logging :msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> morning,
> 
> I get to pull around three loads though a mud hole with bald tires, *before* the rain starts again. Oh yeah its a 1/4 mile drag with a steep hill on one end... and it pretty much has to be done today.
> 
> good times



Oh boy .....he might be cussing a wee bit later lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Oh boy .....he might be cussing a wee bit later lol



well swearing is the norm, to what degree is the issue. :msp_w00t:

tires are like corks, 2 day window to be happy :greenchainsaw:


----------



## roberte

good evening busted


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well swearing is the norm, to what degree is the issue. :msp_w00t:
> 
> tires are like corks, 2 day window to be happy :greenchainsaw:



agreed bout cussing .......juss was thinking how we gonna decipher all the asterisks and stars in the post that all ........lmao


----------



## bustedup

morning to you Rob


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> agreed bout cussing .......juss was thinking how we gonna decipher all the asterisks and stars in the post that all ........lmao



well if you need a translator :help:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> well if you need a translator :help:



We ask Husk lol......he good with the asterisks lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> morning to you Rob



heading to the gym, nice views, :msp_wink:
see you in 2


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> heading to the gym, nice views, :msp_wink:
> see you in 2



enjoy the view lol..............ifn ya not back we know ya got caught lol


----------



## JakeG

Well, I said I was gonna be lazy with the ribs but I couldn't do it. Ended up spending more time on em than normal. 

In the past, I've always made my rub in a large bowl, then rubbed accordingly. This time I layered each 
season/spice evenly one at a time directly onto the meat. I believe this will create a more even and robust flavor profile, though I never had an issue before. I probably used 25% more seasoning and 25% less brown sugar. It's just the way it turned out... These should have a little kick in the pants on the back door 

If you're not trying different things, you won't know if there's a better way!


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Well, I said I was gonna be lazy with the ribs but I couldn't do it. Ended up spending more time on em than normal.
> 
> In the past, I've always made my rub in a large bowl, then rubbed accordingly. This time I layered each
> season/spice evenly one at a time directly onto the meat. I believe this will create a more even and robust flavor profile, though I never had an issue before. I probably used 25% more seasoning and 25% less brown sugar. It's just the way it turned out... These should have a little kick in the pants on the back door
> 
> If you're not trying different things, you won't know if there's a better way!



Send some up my way. I'll be the tester:beer:


----------



## JakeG

Come on down! Taste em in person.. Should be ready in 4 hours 



roberte said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> hell of it is, you still have to use em up.
> 
> 
> now your logging :msp_razz:



So true lol.. I need to get an 8 pin for the 394. Acutally, I need to stop using the 394 all the time and get a 390xpw w/32" & half skip. 

Yall think the 394 would handle half skip on a 32" in oak without any problems? If not, how bout full comp 28? I'm thinking yes on both accounts.


----------



## RandyMac

JakeG said:


> Come on down! Taste em in person.. Should be ready in 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> So true lol.. I need to get an 8 pin for the 394. Acutally, I need to stop using the 394 all the time and get a 390xpw w/32" & half skip.
> 
> Yall think the 394 would handle half skip on a 32" in oak without any problems? If not, how bout full comp 28? I'm thinking yes on both accounts.



good two saw plan


----------



## JakeG

I left out a few key words in my last post.. I meant to add the words "8-pin". 

So, do yall think the 394 will handle an 8-pin with a 32"?


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> I left out a few key words in my last post.. I meant to add the words "8-pin".
> 
> So, do yall think the 394 will handle an 8-pin with a 32"?



It should be fine unless you're real heavy handed. I run the 288 with an 8 on a 32" semi skip.


----------



## JakeG

Thanks! Good to know :msp_wink: I'm not heavy handed.. Every now and then when I'm feeling frisky I'll lean on her, but most of the time I just let her eat.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> It should be fine unless you're real heavy handed. I run the 288 with an 8 on a 32" semi skip.



I use a 36" on the 9010 and full comp...
Seems ok... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Thanks! Good to know :msp_wink: I'm not heavy handed.. Every now and then when I'm feeling frisky I'll lean on her, but most of the time I just let her eat.



Ole tramp runs an 8 on everything.


----------



## RandyMac

You may need to adjust how you file your chain. I ran an 8 pin with 3/8s full comp, 36" on a PM850


----------



## rwoods

RandyMac said:


> You may need to adjust how you file your chain. I ran an 8 pin with 3/8s full comp, 36" on a PM850



Shhh! Those little MACs are expensive enough already. Ron


----------



## jrcat

I was going to post pics of the saw mike sent me with a 28" bar on it and pics of the save edge file I got and some pics of how I sharpened the chain. Buuutt the site wont let me upload pics.


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> I use a 36" on the 9010 and full comp...
> Seems ok...
> :msp_wink:



I would hope to shout on that one :wink2:


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> I was going to post pics of the saw mike sent me with a 28" bar on it and pics of the save edge file I got and some pics of how I sharpened the chain. Buuutt the site wont let me upload pics.



You trying from a phone or computer?


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! 

Well...I'm wore out, I am trying to do too much just to make other people happy. I've always done this...I can't say "No" to anybody, always want to push myself too much...and for what? So that whoever it is I am helping will think I am awesome, or really good guy? 

Promoting this race is going to put me over the edge I think. I am already doing alot physically just in my line of work and the magnitude of hours on the trigger. Cutting a woods course 10 miles long is creeping up on me. I had it nearly finished when the guys from the series came out today and were helping me flag the course. One guy wrecked 4 times in the first 2 1/2 miles...:msp_rolleyes: Then I had to start cutting out sections of trail deemed too technical. IDK...I'm really frustrated...it's all on my shoulders...why?...because I did this to myself...sure I host a race for th series, cut trail, and then re-cut what ya think is too tough. 

I understand a couple of the sections are too tough for the novice rider...but DAMN! Do people realize I bust my ass nearly everyday...heck it ain't like they gonna pay me a dime prolly...there lies another problem...I never ask for anybody to pay me when they need help. I have (3) weeks till my race but man I'm tired... and knowing there is no compensation coming for my effort is a serious downer. I hate to be all "poopy" like that...but financially I'm barely stable...tons of hours going towards something where there is nothing coming back is a problem. 

I was always taught to help people and take pride in your work, put effort in everything you do and...well something is supposed to happen, I forgot that part...WHAT THE HELL HAPPENS? Am I going to "build character"...#### no...

I'm sorry guys, I have a head cold, I'm wore out, and my face is so fricken sunburnt it feels like it could crack...I'm mainly just talking to myself with this post...hoping for some miraculous solution to pop out while I type this...it ain't happening and I'm tired of typing. I'm so frustrated...


----------



## jrcat

mdavlee said:


> You trying from a phone or computer?



I took them with my phone. But I have never had trouble before with this.


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> I took them with my phone. But I have never had trouble before with this.



I use tapatalk or photo bucket to upload them from the phone. I haven't tried since the crash.


----------



## jrcat

Just tried again. Still no go... getting agitated


----------



## jrcat

Anyway. I put a 28 on the saw Mike sent me. I used skip chain and bought one of those 6 sided save edge files at the same time. Now I believe I am doing this properly according to the directions given to me from the great help at edge and engine. I like how it cuts and I like the longer bar.


----------



## twochains

What's up jrcat. What kind of file ya using? Are you resharpening a square filled chain er something? (6) sides? Thats a new one on me.


----------



## JakeG

Clint, that sounds frustrating as all get out.. Sorry it's all adding up on you. Once it clears up, try to make your life easier


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Just tried again. Still no go... getting agitated



:cat::sigarette::coffee:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> morning Clinton



Hey, how did you know my name was Clinton? I have had my nose broke on more than one occasion, the nasal twang is BAAAD so I never say Clinton, nor type it...how did ya know? LOL! Heather says most people that have the name Clint is short for Clinton. LOL! 

Mike, did ya have a good day today?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What's up jrcat. What kind of file ya using? Are you resharpening a square filled chain er something? (6) sides? Thats a new one on me.



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> Anyway. I put a 28 on the saw Mike sent me. I used skip chain and bought one of those 6 sided save edge files at the same time. Now I believe I am doing this properly according to the directions given to me from the great help at edge and engine. I like how it cuts and I like the longer bar.



Send me the pictures in email and I'll try to post them. My user name at gmail.com is the address


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> :msp_thumbsup:



What is up my brother?? LOL! I take it you know what a six sided file is? LOL! How was the view on the tread mill?? Were they speeding wobbleing? LMAO!


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> Send me the pictures in email and I'll try to post them. My user name at gmail.com is the address



Ya I PM'd him saying the same thing. Hopefully he emails one of us cause I wanna see the saw :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Where the heck is slayer tonight? Has he checked in today?


----------



## rwoods

*When at first you don’t succeed, try, try again.*

Well, my equipment operator redeemed himself tonight. When back in the daylight and took a different bite at the old ugly to lessen the leverage, the little skid steer picked it up and put it in the roll-off. If the Town rejects the load, then this ole boy is in more trouble than before. 

Clint, anything I can do to help you from here? Ron

PS It seems I can load a chunk of wood tonight but can't upload a picture. Guess it didn't really happen.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> What is up my brother?? LOL! I take it you know what a six sided file is? LOL! How was the view on the tread mill?? Were they speeding wobbleing? LMAO!



Hey there TC.

View was fine, best views are in the weight areas, not so much in the cardio. 
Enjoying Wat is left of birthday weekend, Friday actual. Treated myself to a new bar and chain . It's a sthil , but I don't think most have this one.......


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> What's up jrcat. What kind of file ya using? Are you resharpening a square filled chain er something? (6) sides? Thats a new one on me.



I sent the pics to jake so he can put them up. I really want mike to see the saw too. Its a ripper I like it.


----------



## twochains

rwoods said:


> Well, my equipment operator redeemed himself tonight. When back in the daylight and took a different bite at the old ugly to lessen the leverage, the little skid steer picked it up and put it in the roll-off. If the Town rejects the load, then this ole boy is in more trouble than before.
> 
> Clint, anything I can do to help you from here? Ron
> 
> PS It seems I can load a chunk of wood tonight but can't upload a picture. Guess it didn't really happen.



I greatly appreciate the offer Ron! Very nice of you to offer! Thanks :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Hey there TC.
> 
> View was fine, best views are in the weight areas, not so much in the cardio.
> Enjoying Wat is left of birthday weekend, Friday actual. Treated myself to a new bar and chain . It's a sthil , but I don't think most have this one.......



Happy belated Birthday Rob! I am really sorry, I didn't know your B-Day was Friday. So what knid of secret ninja Stihl products you been buying?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## mdavlee

He probably got a 36" Stihl light bar for the first 661 to hit Warshington


----------



## twochains

AYE! Maybe that is why he went to the gym...to get is arms back in shape? :msp_rolleyes: Sorry Rob otstir:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Happy belated Birthday Rob! I am really sorry, I didn't know your B-Day was Friday. So what knid of secret ninja Stihl products you been buying?? :msp_w00t:



Thank you
I'm trying to post a pic but same song as everyone else.

It might just be the first, it is .404 too.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> AYE! Maybe that is why he went to the gym...to get is arms back in shape? :msp_rolleyes: Sorry Rob otstir:



Good stuff right there. :lifter:


----------



## JakeG

This is for :cat:


----------



## twochains

Holy Shat! I actually might learn to free hand a square filed chain ifn I had one of them there fancy files! LOL! What did ya call the file again? I'm gonna order some. How doe it cut? Why are ya running with the tooth instead of back into it like mdavlee does?


----------



## jrcat

Thanks Jake. Thats the saw Mike put together for me. I put on the full wrap, a clutch cover with the side chain tensioner , and the 28" B&C. I cut saturday afternoon with it with the 28" on it. I can see now how the longer bar makes life easier. I hope I am doing the square filing right. It cuts the soft maple and cherry like butter lol.


ps: THANK YOU Mike!!!!!!


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Holy Shat! I actually might learn to free hand a square filed chain ifn I had one of them there fancy files! LOL! What did ya call the file again? I'm gonna order some. How doe it cut? Why are ya running with the tooth instead of back into it like mdavlee does?



There is 2 styles of files the one I got and the flat style. The one I have you use similarly to a round file but in the position I have shown I guess. The flat one you use from the other side of the tooth. They are called a save edge file. $6 at the local saw shop.


----------



## JakeG

These are for everyone else:


My cook was a full hour shorter than the last half dozen go arounds. That means I maintained a higher temp. I think this method could work well if I wrap em sooner. I waited about 20 minutes too long due to having company over and me knowing there's really no way to mess up what I had goin... So I let her ride and had another brew.







Everyone was real pleased with the ribs, home made macaroni and jalapeño corn bread. Wife made brownies too and thankfully I've managed to avoid them.

Not the straightest cuts but who cares right?


----------



## twochains

The 6 sided file is called a save edge? Or you talking about a flat file with rounded edge? I'm gonna get some of those 6 sided dudes! I bet I can even file square in the bush. 

Thanks :cat::sigarette:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> These are for everyone else:
> 
> 
> My cook was a full hour shorter than the last half dozen go arounds. That means I maintained a higher temp. I think this method could work well if I wrap em sooner. I waited about 20 minutes too long due to having company over and me knowing there's really no way to mess up what I had goin... So I let her ride and had another brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone was real pleased with the ribs, home made macaroni and jalapeño corn bread. Wife made brownies too and thankfully I've managed to avoid them.
> 
> Not the straightest cuts but who cares right?



Yummy! Man I wish I could cook like that! Looks great Jakers!


----------



## tramp bushler

JakeG said:


> Come on down! Taste em in person.. Should be ready in 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> So true lol.. I need to get an 8 pin for the 394. Acutally, I need to stop using the 394 all the time and get a 390xpw w/32" & half skip.
> 
> Yall think the 394 would handle half skip on a 32" in oak without any problems? If not, how bout full comp 28? I'm thinking yes on both accounts.



You guys????? . A 394 will pull a 50" bar with semi skip 404 and a 7 tooth. A 7 tooth 404 is about the same outside dia. as an 8 tooth 3/8 . 
I've done plenty of cutting with a 372 with a 32" bar and full comp chain . A 394 will make one really pull chips. I know several guys who busheled with full comp 404 and an 8 tooth with Windsor Husky mount 36" bars that take 109 drivers in 404 . Course they were juiced but they were chisel ground. Fairly aggressive and the riders were at 30-40 k. And 400 year old western hemlock can be pretty hard.


----------



## rwoods

JakeG said:


> Not the straightest cuts but who cares right?



The next time you cut so poorly, package them up and spread them around here. We'll all diagnose where you went wrong and report back to you. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> You guys????? . A 394 will pull a 50" bar with semi skip 404 and a 7 tooth. A 7 tooth 404 is about the same outside dia. as an 8 tooth 3/8 .
> I've done plenty of cutting with a 372 with a 32" bar and full comp chain . A 394 will make one really pull chips. I know several guys who busheled with full comp 404 and an 8 tooth with Windsor Husky mount 36" bars that take 109 drivers in 404 . Coursed they were juiced but they were chisel ground. Fairly aggressive and the riders were at 30-40 k. And 400 year old western hemlock can be pretty hard.


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> There is 2 styles of files the one I got and the flat style. The one I have you use similarly to a round file but in the position I have shown I guess. The flat one you use from the other side of the tooth. They are called a save edge file. $6 at the local saw shop.



You should be using it the same as the flat double bevel. You can get a lot better angles filing outside in. Rub the tie straps with the down angle and have the file at about 25 degrees to the top plate. Keep the corner aligned and the side plate angle a little bit forward at the top corner. You'll get a faster cutting chain than what you're getting now.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Yummy! Man I wish I could cook like that! Looks great Jakers!



Clint you don't have enough time to cook like this lol. This was a short cook, 6hrs from the fridge to the dinner table.



rwoods said:


> The next time you cut so poorly, package them up and spread them around here. We'll all diagnose where you went wrong and report back to you. Ron



I'll keep that in mind cause I'd really appreciate the feed back 



tramp bushler said:


> You guys????? . A 394 will pull a 50" bar with semi skip 404 and a 7 tooth. A 7 tooth 404 is about the same outside dia. as an 8 tooth 3/8 .
> I've done plenty of cutting with a 372 with a 32" bar and full comp chain . A 394 will make one really pull chips. I know several guys who busheled with full comp 404 and an 8 tooth with Windsor Husky mount 36" bars that take 109 drivers in 404 . Course they were juiced but they were chisel ground. Fairly aggressive and the riders were at 30-40 k. And 400 year old western hemlock can be pretty hard.



Thanks tramp! I figured it wouldn't be a problem. I didn't want to ask the chainsaw guys cause they don't use a saw in the same manner. Most of em own saws exclusively for fire wood or storm clean up.

One more thing.. Do they sell 404 pre-wrapped in newspaper? Kind of like a RandyMac burrito special... I bet he eats those every mornin', along with some straight gas (black coffee). When someone steps out of line he just whacks em with his breakfast.


----------



## treeslayer2003

my goodness, well, Clint I jus nicknamed ya Clinton but yea figured it prolly ya name. dang I shoulda told him I was phsycic lol. Rob, anytime is coffee time bro. Cat that saw look familier lol glad it workin for ya bro. did ya shine it up? it looks better there, maybe it happy with you. the rest of ya, good to see ya. hey you older guys, when my "juiced" 660 gets back should I run 3/8 .63 or 404? prolly goin 36 but mebbe more in oak.


----------



## roberte

RandyMac said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## treeslayer2003

strong black coffee=high test,, breakfast of champions


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> The 6 sided file is called a save edge? Or you talking about a flat file with rounded edge? I'm gonna get some of those 6 sided dudes! I bet I can even file square in the bush.
> 
> Thanks :cat::sigarette:





I hate to rain on anyone's parade. And I imagine that chain will cut. But its not properly filed is corner to corner maybe with a little top beak. . The best way to file is from the outside in. And the chain has to be REAL snug/ tight on the bar. . Using a wedge between the chain and bar works well. 
Anyone that can see well can learn to chisel file. But it is definatly a learning curve thing. A stump vise would be an advantage .

Save Edge is a brand of file. A 3 corner chisel file is actually a 6 corner file. But we call them 3 corner chisel files


----------



## tramp bushler

A goofy file is the easiest to learn to chisel file with. I'll try to get some pics up. Like I said anyone can learn to chisel file well if they can see well up close.


----------



## twochains

Evening slayer!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I just couldn't get the square fileing thing, but then I didn't know the proper way. mebbe I try it again one day.


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> I hate to rain on anyone's parade. And I imagine that chain will cut. But its not properly filed is corner to corner maybe with a little top beak. . The best way to file is from the outside in. And the chain has to be REAL snug/ tight on the bar. . Using a wedge between the chain and bar works well.
> Anyone that can see well can learn to chisel file. But it is definatly a learning curve thing. A stump vise would be an advantage .



Thanks Glen. I like how they cut well enough to learn how to sharpen one I assume. So I should learn to use the flat file over the 6 sided?


----------



## twochains

Slayer, are you cuttin that nice pine tract in the morning? I'm cutting diseased oak and stunted pine! Yeh me! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Thanks Glen. I like how they cut well enough to learn how to sharpen one I assume. So I should learn to use the flat file over the 6 sided?



The flat one is easier for me to hold. The 6 sided triangle is easier to roll in your fingers and get the angles off.


----------



## tramp bushler

jrcat said:


> There is 2 styles of files the one I got and the flat style. The one I have you use similarly to a round file but in the position I have shown I guess. The flat one you use from the other side of the tooth. They are called a save edge file. $6 at the local saw shop.



See previous post. . All chisel fileing works best if filing from the outside in.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee, you cut all your hardwood with full skip right? Do you sound yer big shells by plunge cutting?


----------



## twochains

Hey Glen do you file in the bush or pack lots of chains then grind them?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Slayer, are you cuttin that nice pine tract in the morning? I'm cutting diseased oak and stunted pine! Yeh me! :msp_rolleyes:



of course :smile2: there is also a lot of oak blow down I promissed the LO i'd try to salvage so it ain't all gravy bro. never is. I gonna attempt to sell them to the amish mills since there stock is low they prolly take um.


----------



## tramp bushler

mdavlee said:


> The flat one is easier for me to hold. The 6 sided triangle is easier to roll in your fingers and get the angles off.



I use a file handle with the 3 corner. Before I got a grinder I chisel filed for 8 years and have done plenty since. It used to be that about any west coast faller could chisel file real good. 

Oh, ya. You need to file on the angle of the underside of the top of the cutter. 
Its a lot more complex than some may think. A round file takes care of those angles by being round.


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> mdavlee, you cut all your hardwood with full skip right? Do you sound yer big shells by plunge cutting?



I use full comp or semi skip mostly. I do have a few loops of skip. I have plunged a few that had visible rot to see if there's any wood to make a hinge with. Cut a couple head high with a 90cc saw to get above the rind.


----------



## twochains

We are selling to (2) Menonite mills right now. One of 'em is using some weird fangled head saw setup and little boys are the log turners. Fricken nuts...manual log turning on a handset mill is as dangerous as it gets. I want to see their power unit though, I've heard some pretty far out there stories about it.


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> I use a file handle with the 3 corner. Before I got a grinder I chisel filed for 8 years and have done plenty since. It used to be that about any west coast faller could chisel file real good.
> 
> Oh, ya. You need to file on the angle of the underside of the top of the cutter.
> Its a lot more complex than some may think. A round file takes care of those angles by being round.



I don't use a file handle on the double bevels. I will on the triangle bit I've used them up now and won't get more.


----------



## tramp bushler

I also totally reccomend using a Carlton File OPlate for doing the depth gauges.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> I use full comp or semi skip mostly. I do have a few loops of skip. I have plunged a few that had visible rot to see if there's any wood to make a hinge with. Cut a couple head high with a 90cc saw to get above the rind.



I was wondering if you can plunge cut with a full skip or not. I know you can with a semi...pretty smooth actually.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Rob, ya say ya goin to 404, what yer thinkin behind that? i'm curios.


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> I was wondering if you can plunge cut with a full skip or not. I know you can with a semi...pretty smooth actually.



You can but it's a little more jumpy until you get it in past the tip. I used to use skip until I got a grinder and did some comparisons.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I was wondering if you can plunge cut with a full skip or not. I know you can with a semi...pretty smooth actually.



I bore all the time with full skip. I think it smoother jmo. semi chisel real jumpy in the plunge in my experience.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> mdavlee, you cut all your hardwood with full skip right? Do you sound yer big shells by plunge cutting?



Clint bro.............see that axe ya carry or should carry to pound wegdes............well use it to sound the stick first ......then depending on the sound ya get and after ya use yer eyes then ya think bout plunging looking for punk etc ........ya don't need to plunge every hardwood or soft for that matter ...................


----------



## twochains

tramp bushler said:


> I use a file handle with the 3 corner. Before I got a grinder I chisel filed for 8 years and have done plenty since. It used to be that about any west coast faller could chisel file real good.
> 
> Oh, ya. You need to file on the angle of the underside of the top of the cutter.
> Its a lot more complex than some may think. A round file takes care of those angles by being round.



I'm afraid it's going to be "very" complex. I suppose it is just doing something new that has me worried.


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> Clint bro.............see that axe ya carry or should carry to pound wegdes............well use it to sound the stick first ......then depending on the sound ya get and after ya use yer eyes then ya think bout plunging looking for punk etc ........ya don't need to plunge every hardwood or soft for that matter ...................



No, no man, I mean after I fall them, if very rotten I plunge in rather than cutting blocks. I see where it is solid again.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Greame, is yer pm box full or am I doin sumthin wrong?

sorry, mine was full. duh....


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I was wondering if you can plunge cut with a full skip or not. I know you can with a semi...pretty smooth actually.



ya can plunge with a full comp semi skip or full ......how good ya are at it depends on the angle ya attack from and how good ya are at controlling ya saw to avoid kickback


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> You can but it's a little more jumpy until you get it in past the tip. I used to use skip until I got a grinder and did some comparisons.



Hmmm. Spill it...which one cuts faster?? :msp_w00t:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Hmmm. Spill it...which one cuts faster?? :msp_w00t:



Clint........lol plunging has more to do with accuracy and control than speed lol.........also how well ya chain sharpened etc .....and ifn ya saw set up right........there no magic set ups


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> Hey Glen do you file in the bush or pack lots of chains then grind them?



I bring 3 sharp chains to work every day. Then go for 6 1/2 hours as fast as possible. Standard fallers day. With a 394/395 that's 2 1/2 gallons of gas. With a 460 Stihl its just under 2 gal- 1 1/2 gal. . 390 Husky is 2 gallons a day. Vv


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Hmmm. Spill it...which one cuts faster?? :msp_w00t:



Full comp is faster in everything I tested as long as the saw isn't over barred. I have run full comp up to 42". I use a lot of semi skip now and there's not much difference in cut speed but it is smoother than full comp. 

The semi chisel takes a little different filing than regular chisel to make it cut smoother and faster than it does new.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> No, no man, I mean after I fall them, if very rotten I plunge in rather than cutting blocks. I see where it is solid again.



ya lost me ......you on about bucking then???


----------



## twochains

Ha! I'm talking in general now...I'm sorry, I switched topics...I'm not on the plunging any more. LOL! I'm asking what he has figured out because he races saws and probably has been doing some experimentation on chains. :msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

bustedup said:


> ya lost me ......you on about bucking then???



Yep. Cutting blocks off is a waste of time and gas so I just plunge the saw in and feel for rot, just asking if a full skip will still do well with that or be real jumpy.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Ha! I'm talking in general now...I'm sorry, I switched topics...I'm not on the plunging any more. LOL! I'm asking what he has figured out because he races saws and probably has been doing some experimentation on chains. :msp_wink:



Clint juss my opinion but race saws set up different and for diff reasons and they not generally used in the woods ........


----------



## twochains

I'm off here, fricken tired and I have a big day in ####ty timber planned for 2moro. You fellas be safe 2moro! 

Sorry there Graeme for the confusion.


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> I'm off here, fricken tired and I have a big day in ####ty timber planned for 2moro. You fellas be safe 2moro!
> 
> Sorry there Graeme for the confusion.



ya fine.......ya didn't confuse me any more than usual lol...........you be safe and take a breath and slow down a wee bit .........less ya get hurt again


----------



## treeslayer2003

be carefull out there Clinton.


----------



## bustedup

he back ...............


----------



## mdavlee

bustedup said:


> Clint juss my opinion but race saws set up different and for diff reasons and they not generally used in the woods ........



There's a lot of similarities for chains used in falling and racing. The angles can be close and both do good. If you don't mind a chain only cutting 3-4 tanks before wood dull then you can get a real fast cutting setup. If you want it to last all day then it will be a little slower.


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> he back ...............



Yup! Reported it


----------



## treeslayer2003

me to, and neg repped.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> me to, and neg repped.



me too lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

thank you mods, y'all are appreciated.


----------



## JakeG

They definitely are appreciated.

Thanks Brian


----------



## JakeG

Anyone seen Jon around? If ya get on later, this is me sayin howdy :wave:


----------



## HuskStihl

*Humbled by Humboldt*

Well, I was humbled today. I'd had a decent run of matching cuts (kinda) and just screwed the pooch today. I was falling a mostly dead tree (thought beech, but not sure), had to turn it away from a pretty strong lean, and if it sat back, it was going to destroy about 50ft of my neighbor's fencing. Made my gunning cut, then everything got ugly. Only thing I did right: Knowing how to fix a ####ed up face and not chase the cuts. 
I didn't get the camera angles right, and everything appears more cattywumpus than it really was.

[video=youtube;RbBHMuWOuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RbBHMuWOuoA[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> I was wondering if you can plunge cut with a full skip or not. I know you can with a semi...pretty smooth actually.



Trust me my man, if I can, you can


----------



## northmanlogging

checking in... long day later...


----------



## treeslayer2003

my my Jon, never again believe beech are easy trees bro. I saw it try to turn n twist, that make ya pucker don't it lol. ya really made a mess of that face at first but it wound up lookin like a block. albeit a shallow one. hey ya got her down in the only place for it so good on ya. by the way, I always start tappin in the wedge soon as I can get in without cutting it. did I see a green chip or two? that's ok that why they plastic now. that big saw harder to hold back barrin ain't it, ya coulda turned it over but hard with half wrap. I woulda done a bit different but it turned out well. just remember beech can be a beech.


----------



## paccity

HuskStihl said:


> Well, I was humbled today. I'd had a decent run of matching cuts (kinda) and just screwed the pooch today. I was falling a mostly dead tree (thought beech, but not sure), had to turn it away from a pretty strong lean, and if it sat back, it was going to destroy about 50ft of my neighbor's fencing. Made my gunning cut, then everything got ugly. Only thing I did right: Knowing how to fix a ####ed up face and not chase the cuts.
> I didn't get the camera angles right, and everything appears more cattywumpus than it really was.
> 
> [video=youtube;RbBHMuWOuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RbBHMuWOuoA[/video]



welp. ya got it down allrite. :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> Well, I was humbled today. I'd had a decent run of matching cuts (kinda) and just screwed the pooch today. I was falling a mostly dead tree (thought beech, but not sure), had to turn it away from a pretty strong lean, and if it sat back, it was going to destroy about 50ft of my neighbor's fencing. Made my gunning cut, then everything got ugly. Only thing I did right: Knowing how to fix a ####ed up face and not chase the cuts.
> I didn't get the camera angles right, and everything appears more cattywumpus than it really was.
> 
> [video=youtube;RbBHMuWOuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RbBHMuWOuoA[/video]



Jon see when ya falling awkward ones why not use a face cut you comfortable with ie the conventional.......ifn ya wanting the butt on the ground quicker then slope the undercut of the conventional (ie make it an open face) or snipe it..........see when ya first putting ya wedge in (and this juss me) leave the saw in the stick ifn ya gonna cut up more you'll poss find that easier than re -inserting..........


You should be admired my friend your doing ok and the humbolt ain't the easiest face to put it till ya get the knack .......I've seen folks put the sloping cut of the humbolt in first ......that might help ya match ya cuts.


you got it down and no damage so in all good job


----------



## JakeG

Jon, I noticed the first stick of my days usually don't make the best stumps . It used to be my last one was the sloppiest... Thankfully I survived that, I have more stamina and know to quit before I'm crippled. 

About the humboldt... When making the undercut, I pull the saw out of the gunning cut and line up the part of my chain (nearest to the saw) to the corner of my gunning cut and turn my saw 45* (generally speaking). So I'm bringing the power head up towards me, start in towards the end of the bar then dogging in at the edge of the gunning cut with the bar pointed down ~45*. She will pivot on the dogs and eat her way to the other end of the gunning cut. It's a little late to explain and you probably already know how to do it, just didn't line up this time.


----------



## paccity

i see you started to line up a conventional . try starting your cuts from the far side and pull around . helps me line line up.


----------



## bustedup

paccity said:


> i see you started to line up a conventional . try starting your cuts from the far side and pull around . helps me line line up.



That a good point there


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think if he been standing more behind the tree he woulda lined up better, fence in the way.

Greame, what ya said bout the 45 cut first, I like to do that on smaller trees.


----------



## JakeG

Maybe TS or someone else can explain the way they do it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> I think if he been standing more behind the tree he woulda lined up better, fence in the way.
> 
> Greame, what ya said bout the 45 cut first, I like to do that on smaller trees.



I do too mike lol..........very very rarely use the humbolt over here lol as they want ya cutting in the dirt lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Maybe TS or someone else can explain the way they do it.



well, it turned out well enuff. jus looked funny at the start and I ain't knockin ol Jon either. 
I prolly woulda used an open face jus a bit deeper and then backed her up fairly quickly and with two wedges if it made me nervous at all. hard to see lean on vids tho.


----------



## bustedup

Be safe y'all .....laters


----------



## Trx250r180

My shoulders are still wet



Evening men


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> Jon see when ya falling awkward ones why not use a face cut you comfortable with ie the conventional.......ifn ya wanting the butt on the ground quicker then slope the undercut of the conventional (ie make it an open face) or snipe it..........see when ya first putting ya wedge in (and this juss me) leave the saw in the stick ifn ya gonna cut up more you'll poss find that easier than re -inserting..........
> 
> 
> You should be admired my friend your doing ok and the humbolt ain't the easiest face to put it till ya get the knack .......I've seen folks put the sloping cut of the humbolt in first ......that might help ya match ya cuts.
> 
> 
> you got it down and no damage so in all good job



You're gonna yell at me. I had given up on the humboldt. It just doesn't fit my eye at all, but I really wanted to use a soft dutch, and I was feeling overconfident. 

Mike, you definitely saw green chips! I really wanted a wedge in there ASAP just due to the amount of fence work which would have been required if it sat back. I really don't mind hitting the $8 wedges. They don't last long anyway.

If'n I were a better liar I woulda just claimed I thought a block face was what was called for:msp_biggrin:

I can't remember for sure, but I'm almost certain it was RandyMac who in response to one of my cut chasing videos told me even he would miss cuts (every billionth time or so), the key was to recognize it and vertically bore it or chunk it without getting too deep. 

I don't know if a block face generally keeps it from turning, this time it turned fine. You boys have been so generous with your humboldt advice over the past year. I feel guilty never getting it right. Most of the blame has to go to Nate. If he had 385 falling dogs available I'd never miss a cut.

This place really can't make me a better sawer, I have to do that, but it can sure make me a better thinker. A year ago I would have chased the near side of the humboldt that I missd by a mile until that tree sat back and did a lot of damage. Thanks to you I know that an ugly face pointing the right direction and more or less the right depth beats going way too deep almost every time.

Night Boys, thanks again (I wasn't so much looking for advice as for some .404 in a newspaper, but the advice has as always been really good)


----------



## tramp bushler

twochains said:


> Hmmm. Spill it...which one cuts faster?? :msp_w00t:



.full comp cuts faster and smoother than any other. But it used the most power, is a pain in the butt to grind or file and if your chain is cutting right it wears your back out holding the saw out of the cut or from grabbing too much. I can honestly say I wouldn't have cut anymore timber than I have or thinned any more trees with full comp than I did with full skip or semi skip. Full skip is nicer to fall with and it limbsjust fine and bucks just as well. Semi skip splits the difference. 
Anyone that wants to start chisel fileing should start with full skip chain. . Its easier to get a good cutting chain if you have fewer teeth to file.


----------



## Steve NW WI

There was a complaint. I moved my post to firewood. Be warned, if your post here has nothing to do with logging, I'll have to move it. Rules are rules.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Happy belated Birthday Rob! I am really sorry, I didn't know your B-Day was Friday. *So what knid of secret ninja Stihl products you been buying?? :msp_w00t:*





mdavlee said:


> He probably got a *36" Stihl light bar *for the first 661 to hit Warshington





treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Rob, *ya say ya goin to 404*, *what yer thinkin behind that?* i'm curios.



Forearm .404. Its lightweight and packs a punch. Friday the 13th Birthday and going _way_ out my comfort zone

[URL=http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/rerwin440/media/IMAG1149_zps54ff5e4d.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## treeslayer2003

bahahaha, ya had us going. cool ink, that is different. happy late b day.


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Well, I was humbled today. I'd had a decent run of matching cuts (kinda) and just screwed the pooch today. I was falling a mostly dead tree (thought beech, but not sure), had to turn it away from a pretty strong lean, and if it sat back, it was going to destroy about 50ft of my neighbor's fencing. Made my gunning cut, then everything got ugly. Only thing I did right: Knowing how to fix a ####ed up face and not chase the cuts.
> I didn't get the camera angles right, and everything appears more cattywumpus than it really was.
> 
> [video=youtube;RbBHMuWOuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RbBHMuWOuoA[/video]



Flip that saw over and make it easier without back barring that back cut. Looked like it was fighting you real hard. Maybe pick you up a 70cc saw that's easier to flip around and use.


----------



## twochains

I'm sick...doesn't happen but once in a couple years but it happened. I caught a summer cold last week and fought it a few days and this weekend, but it caught me. I hated having to call in but the boss a said there is (5) loads on the landing and not to worry about it.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> Flip that saw over and make it easier without back barring that back cut. Looked like it was fighting you real hard. Maybe pick you up a 70cc saw that's easier to flip around and use.



I was mostly fighting my inner saw demons. What is this "70cc saw" thing y'all keep pushing?
I didn't know such a cute sounding lil saw even existed! Must be Japanese.


----------



## twochains

Hey Husk, if I told ya how I match up 99.9% of my cuts ...conventional, Humbolt...would ya try what I suggest?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey Husk, if I told ya how I match up 99.9% of my cuts ...conventional, Humbolt...would ya try what I suggest?



opcorn:


----------



## twochains

Steve NW WI said:


> There was a complaint. I moved my post to firewood. Be warned, if your post here has nothing to do with logging, I'll have to move it. Rules are rules.



What's this about anyway?? Don't you know that 1/2 of what is discussed here is "off topic"...not to mention we have (3) moderators on our thread...I'm pretty sure we are in the "green"


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> opcorn:



Good morning you popcorn eating :censored:. When did you get that tatt? Ya got anything on yer other forearm? You be "out of balance" if ya don't...studies prove if you don't balance yer tatts you will walk in circles. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HuskStihl

Steve NW WI said:


> There was a complaint. I moved my post to firewood. Be warned, if your post here has nothing to do with logging, I'll have to move it. Rules are rules.



Sorry, we shoulda warned you about Brian. He's had a pretty good case of "Hall monitor syndrome" since replacing Bob as F&L mod


----------



## twochains

You're joking right Husk? When did this happen? We already have one Brian as a Mod and he does a good job.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Good morning you popcorn eating :censored:. When did you get that tatt? Ya got anything on yer other forearm? You be "out of balance" if ya don't...studies prove if you don't balance yer tatts you will will in circles. :msp_rolleyes:



Good morning TC. 
Well I went and got it on the 13th. no not the right side, yet.... 
I said not many have this bar :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

So Husk, are you serious about the new Mod? That might just make me mad enough to get up off the couch and go to work...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> So Husk, are you serious about the new Mod? That might just make me mad enough to get up off the couch and go to work...:msp_rolleyes:



well before you go, I need to hear about these B.A. cuts you are referring too, also so we stay on topic.....:bang:


----------



## twochains

I never said anything about bad as cuts... so I guess it's true then about our new mod?? Dude, I wouldn't be here right now if I felt good enough to go to work...I'm pretty bad sick...


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> So Husk, are you serious about the new Mod? That might just make me mad enough to get up off the couch and go to work...:msp_rolleyes:



Good morning everybody. Got a couple of days off...retirement is good!

Just to set the record straight, Steve NW WI is a moderator and he's not a bad guy. Like most of the moderators he's over worked and under appreciated. :msp_biggrin: When he posted his pictures of tree falling I suggested to him that he might get a better response in the Firewood forum since this thread is primarily about logging.

Brian _isn't_ a moderator but he probably should be. I think he'd do a fine job at it.

Now, back to coffee drinking and just generally goofing off.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I never said anything about bad as cuts... so I guess it's true then about our new mod?? Dude, I wouldn't be here right now if I felt good enough to go to work...I'm pretty bad sick...



Ok I took liberty with your words, but I still want to know about your 99.9% :msp_razz:


----------



## twochains

Bob, I for one am going to miss having a stern but fair Moderator on here...hope you stick around in the shadows though.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Bob, I for one am going to miss having a stern but fair Moderator on here...hope you stick around in the shadows though.



the shadows or the chainsaw forum, or is it the same opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> I was mostly fighting my inner saw demons. What is this "70cc saw" thing y'all keep pushing?
> I didn't know such a cute sounding lil saw even existed! Must be Japanese.



I think a full wrap 372 would be a lot easier for you to use. Get it ported and it will cut right with that 385 in that size wood.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I think a full wrap 372 would be a lot easier for you to use. Get it ported and it will cut right with that 385 in that size wood.



or just the full wrap

and the big dawgs


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> the shadows or the chainsaw forum, or is it the same opcorn:



Or firewood forum...


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> Or firewood forum...



at least firewood requires the saw to be run outside

not in the garage


----------



## Trx250r180

you may try the 70-75 cc sized saw ,like said already ,i bet about 80-85% of the timber fallers around here run 440-460 saws or a 372 ,and fall trees bigger than 3 feet accross with them


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Ok I took liberty with your words, but I still want to know about your 99.9% :msp_razz:



Ok. Well I stole a principle from when I used to be on an indoor and outdoor archery league. Basically in archery there is a "grey" area when you draw and lock your bow back. If you just pull back and shoot w/o having a particular "stop" place, your shots will vary and drift a little....and you loose indoor competitions. So what I was taught was to find a stop place and use it every shot..mine was anchoring my thumb right at the back of my neck and my release followed my jaw line.

Now to tie this in with matching your face cuts...for me it's basically the same deal, if you don't have a way to lock yourself into position, you can be off in your cuts. So what I do is sort of an Indian squat and I lock my elbows on my legs about 4 inches back from my knee. What this does is make a "controlled" position...meaning I am generally going to be in exactly the same position on every tree. Once you can automatically level your saw and find a position you can get in every single cut, you will start matching your cuts. Not forgetting that running a saw daily has to help a bunch. 

Once you get fairly proficient in matching your cuts, start practicing cutting from either side of the tree...don't just wait until you are forced to cut from your unfamiliar side and let it get to you because it feels so different. 

Have you ever tried to make your "up cut" on a Humbolt from dead center instead of from the corner? I fully understand that in bigger timber where your bar won't reach through, that you have to become pretty proficient with dawging in on a corner, but in smaller stuff you could try to start from the center and match both corner at the same time. 

This is just my $.02 worth and shouldn't be taken for anything more.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Ok I took liberty with your words, but I still want to know about your 99.9% :msp_razz:



dang...crickets?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Hey Husk, if I told ya how I match up 99.9% of my cuts ...conventional, Humbolt...would ya try what I suggest?



Are you ####ing kidding me! Of course! That's what is so pathetic about my humboldting. I have received detailed, well meaning advice from guys with professional experience levels ranging from JakeG to RandyMac, and I still #### it up plenty. 
Pac actually had it exactly right. I had the whole thing laid out for a conventional, even marked my back cut for it, put in my gunning cut and figured "ya know what? I hang out with real fallers online all the time, I probably am one by now. Even than it's lower than I like, even though there is a big root swell in the way, even though I can't work from the side I want, I'll probably have no problem just throwing in a little soft dutch." I got so focused on the far corner (where I always #### up) I missed the near corner by a mile, said "#### it, It's a block face now" and bored most of the ugly out of there. I only posted it here cause I definitely deserve some humble pie. I've been talkin big and cutting small. Hardest part about falling this tree was actually the 1" backswing room for pounding the wedge between the fence, tree, and "subterranean school marm".
Lay it on my Clinton, I would take matching Humboldt cuts 75% of the time and be perfectly happy


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ok. Well I stole a principle from when I used to be on an indoor and outdoor archery league. Basically in archery there is a "grey" area when you draw and lock your bow back. If you just pull back and shoot w/o having a particular "stop" place, your shots will vary and drift a little....and you loose indoor competitions. So what I was taught was to find a stop place and use it every shot..mine was anchoring my thumb right at the back of my neck and my release followed my jaw line.
> 
> Now to tie this in with matching your face cuts...for me it's basically the same deal, if you don't have a way to lock yourself into position, you can be off in your cuts. So what I do is sort of an Indian squat and I lock my elbows on my legs about 4 inches back from my knee. What this does is make a "controlled" position...meaning I am generally going to be in exactly the same position on every tree. Once you can automatically level your saw and find a position you can get in every single cut, you will start matching your cuts. Not forgetting that running a saw daily has to help a bunch.
> 
> Once you get fairly proficient in matching your cuts, start practicing cutting from either side of the tree...*don't just wait until you are forced to cut from your unfamiliar side and let it get to you because it feels so different. *
> Have you ever tried to make your "up cut" on a Humbolt from dead center instead of from the corner? I fully understand that in bigger timber where your bar won't reach through, that you have to become pretty proficient with dawging in on a corner, but in smaller stuff you could try to start from the center and match both corner at the same time.
> 
> This is just my $.02 worth and shouldn't be taken for anything more.





twochains said:


> dang...crickets?




getting the little one ready for school.

I like your technique. True on the opposite side. Yes on dead center, circumstance dictating. 

your .02 is fine, about as good as mine. randy should be by shortly for closing arguements


----------



## slowp

I think I have been inspired to go cut some firewood. Must call and see if it is possible. Now, which chain did I rock the last time?

To keep this in the logging forum, I am cutting out of a cull pile. Not a deck. A pile. There's quite a difference between the two.


----------



## roberte

slowp said:


> I think I have been inspired to go cut some firewood. Must call and see if it is possible. Now, which chain did I rock the last time?
> 
> To keep this in the logging forum, I am cutting out of a cull pile. Not a deck. A pile. There's quite a difference between the two.




better take advantage of those 3 or 4 minutes, before you lose your mojo :wink2:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> You're joking right Husk? When did this happen? We already have one Brian as a Mod and he does a good job.





twochains said:


> So Husk, are you serious about the new Mod? That might just make me mad enough to get up off the couch and go to work...:msp_rolleyes:





twochains said:


> I never said anything about bad as cuts... so I guess it's true then about our new mod?? Dude, I wouldn't be here right now if I felt good enough to go to work...I'm pretty bad sick...



TC, since when do you listen to me about anything!:msp_biggrin: Facts as I know them
1) I know nothing about the innerworkings of AS
2) Brian is *not* a moderator, Rob just teases him and we follow along
3) Steve *is* a moderator, but I have him too busy with Snelling to cause many problems here:jester:


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I think a full wrap 372 would be a lot easier for you to use. Get it ported and it will cut right with that 385 in that size wood.





roberte said:


> or just the full wrap
> 
> and the big dawgs





Trx250r180 said:


> you may try the 70-75 cc sized saw ,like said already ,i bet about 80-85% of the timber fallers around here run 440-460 saws or a 372 ,and fall trees bigger than 3 feet accross with them



I am nowhere near strong enough for a 70cc saw. I figure since there is virtually no saw I could control, I might as well have saws that can nicely double as boat anchors. I am gonna get a full wrap for the 385, and have an order in with Nate for real dawgs. It's much easier for me to swing a Humboldt with the 394 cause it has falling dawgs. Made me realize how important they are for working against gravity


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Ok. Well I stole a principle from when I used to be on an indoor and outdoor archery league. Basically in archery there is a "grey" area when you draw and lock your bow back. If you just pull back and shoot w/o having a particular "stop" place, your shots will vary and drift a little....and you loose indoor competitions. So what I was taught was to find a stop place and use it every shot..mine was anchoring my thumb right at the back of my neck and my release followed my jaw line.
> 
> Now to tie this in with matching your face cuts...for me it's basically the same deal, if you don't have a way to lock yourself into position, you can be off in your cuts. So what I do is sort of an Indian squat and I lock my elbows on my legs about 4 inches back from my knee. What this does is make a "controlled" position...meaning I am generally going to be in exactly the same position on every tree. Once you can automatically level your saw and find a position you can get in every single cut, you will start matching your cuts. Not forgetting that running a saw daily has to help a bunch.
> 
> Once you get fairly proficient in matching your cuts, start practicing cutting from either side of the tree...don't just wait until you are forced to cut from your unfamiliar side and let it get to you because it feels so different.
> 
> Have you ever tried to make your "up cut" on a Humbolt from dead center instead of from the corner? I fully understand that in bigger timber where your bar won't reach through, that you have to become pretty proficient with dawging in on a corner, but in smaller stuff you could try to start from the center and match both corner at the same time.
> 
> This is just my $.02 worth and shouldn't be taken for anything more.



The concept of an anchor point from which to swing makes absolutely perfect sense. I have pretty advanced arthritis in both hips and what you speak of is basically impossible for me. I do better from the middle humboldting on small trees such as this one, but had gotten into the habit of dogging in from the near corner. I usually take an intentionally too small bite, then go a little shallower. This time for whatever reason I lost my anchor point on the near side, and was feeling all proud of how my far side was lining up when I realized I was three inches off on the near side.
Thank you for sharing this method, I will try it after my hip replacements


----------



## Cfaller

HuskStihl said:


> Are you ####ing kidding me! Of course! That's what is so pathetic about my humboldting. I have received detailed, well meaning advice from guys with professional experience levels ranging from JakeG to RandyMac, and I still #### it up plenty.
> Pac actually had it exactly right. I had the whole thing laid out for a conventional, even marked my back cut for it, put in my gunning cut and figured "ya know what? I hang out with real fallers online all the time, I probably am one by now. Even than it's lower than I like, even though there is a big root swell in the way, even though I can't work from the side I want, I'll probably have no problem just throwing in a little soft dutch." I got so focused on the far corner (where I always #### up) I missed the near corner by a mile, said "#### it, It's a block face now" and bored most of the ugly out of there. I only posted it here cause I definitely deserve some humble pie. I've been talkin big and cutting small. Hardest part about falling this tree was actually the 1" backswing room for pounding the wedge between the fence, tree, and "subterranean school marm".
> Lay it on my Clinton, I would take matching Humboldt cuts 75% of the time and be perfectly happy



For the wood you are cutting try standing up. The saw will be easier to handle. I always check my gun after i put my gunning cut in and after I finish the face cut. Nice job on boring across the face to get the block out.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> TC, since when do you listen to me about anything!:msp_biggrin: Facts as I know them
> 1) I know nothing about the innerworkings of AS
> 2) Brian is *not* a moderator, Rob just teases him and we follow along
> 3) Steve *is* a moderator, but I have him too busy with Snelling to cause many problems here:jester:



Hmmm... I got nothing and I'm sinking into a cold med induced coma


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hmmm... I got nothing and I'm sinking into a *cold med* induced coma




oh ok :msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

View attachment 314388


----------



## Gologit

Hedgerow said:


> Or firewood forum...



Oh man, don't wish that on me. :msp_biggrin: I'll stay in F&L most of the time, Chainsaw when I see something good, and read the Firewood threads when I need a good laugh. As far as the other topics go...what other topics?

After a year and a half of having to read every post in every thread in every forum I'm more than ready for a break. No more "what saw should I buy" or "can I run a 36 inch blade on my Wildthing" or "I bought a used saw on EBay and got screwed", or "I cut down a tree today, all by myself, and didn't cut my leg off...ain't I cool" threads. I can go back to enjoying AS for what I enjoy most about it.

Being a regular member is much better. No more having to referee ego driven squabbles between saw builders, no more having to put up with the whining when somebody, who richly deserved it, got sent to banned camp, and no more having to keep the little differences of opinion from becoming full out battles. As far as I'm concerned, now, the guys can rip each other from lips to hips and I probably won't even know about it. That's called peaceful.

LOL...If I want to subject myself to non stop whining, petty bickering, name calling, and childish behavior I can always go to a city council meeting...or visit some relatives...but I probably won't. 


And, just to keep this on topic so we don't cause Steve NW WI any extra work...Husk, you don't always need to use a Humboldt. You're doing better than you think you are because you're now able to diagnose what you're doing wrong. That's progress. You'll be okay. Eventually. Probably. Maybe. Well...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> TC, since when do you listen to me about anything!:msp_biggrin: Facts as I know them
> 1) I know nothing about the innerworkings of AS
> 2) *Brian is not a moderator, Rob just teases him and we follow along*
> 3) Steve *is* a moderator, but I have him too busy with Snelling to cause many problems here:jester:



its been a few minutes since I jammed up Brian about being a mod and he started it :msp_razz:


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Oh man, don't wish that on me. :msp_biggrin: I'll stay in F&L most of the time, Chainsaw when I see something good, and read the Firewood threads when I need a good laugh. As far as the other topics go...what other topics?
> 
> After a year and a half of having to read every post in every thread in every forum I'm more than ready for a break. No more "what saw should I buy" or "can I run a 36 inch blade on my Wildthing" or "I bought a used saw on EBay and got screwed", or "I cut down a tree today, all by myself, and didn't cut my leg off...ain't I cool" threads. I can go back to enjoying AS for what I enjoy most about it.
> 
> Being a regular member is much better. No more having to referee ego driven squabbles between saw builders, no more having to put up with the whining when somebody, who richly deserved it, got sent to banned camp, and no more having to keep the little differences of opinion from becoming full out battles. As far as I'm concerned, now, the guys can rip each other from lips to hips and I probably won't even know about it. That's called peaceful.
> 
> LOL...If I want to subject myself to non stop whining, petty bickering, name calling, and childish behavior I can always go to a city council meeting...or visit some relatives...but I probably won't.
> 
> 
> And, just to keep this on topic so we don't cause Steve NW WI any extra work...Husk, you don't always need to use a Humboldt. You're doing better than you think you are because you're now able to diagnose what you're doing wrong. That's progress. You'll be okay. Eventually. Probably. Maybe. Well...:msp_biggrin:



that's all well and good, but...

Were do you come out on the donnetto rankings, crumb, chocolate or powder otstir:


----------



## twochains

Rob, I think we should have a huge discussion on "donettos" as a dietary staple for loggers...then we would be "staying on topic" :msp_wink:

I think we could go at least 20 pages on the subject...what say you Rob?? opcorn:


----------



## bustedup

Jon .........I know ya like running bigger saws but Mdav is kinda on the mark you'll handle a lighter saw easier and when ya get the knack of the humbolt then you'll be able to put it in with whatever saw........you can put a soft dutch in a conventional face too or an open face .it slightly diff (well how I do it lol) however ......ya need to get outta the idea that every tree ya fall needs a fancy face lol ....it don't


Your doing well bro so don't think ya not


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob, I think we should have a huge discussion on "donettos" as a dietary staple for loggers...then we would be "staying on topic" :msp_wink:
> 
> I think we could go at least 20 pages on the subject...what say you Rob?? opcorn:



donnettos
jerky or pepperoni sticks
potato chips or pork rinds
coke or pepsi
the 03:30 7/11 hotdog
chocolate or smarties
snooze, dip or chewing on a swisher

coffee or redbull or tea, hi busted :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

twochains said:


> Rob, I think we should have a huge discussion on "donettos" as a dietary staple for loggers...then we would be "staying on topic" :msp_wink:
> 
> I think we could go at least 20 pages on the subject...what say you Rob?? opcorn:



discussion ........they like cardboard .....contain things that ain't good for ya ........prob rot ya guts ......but they consumed .......lol.......


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Jon .........I know ya like running bigger saws but Mdav is kinda on the mark you'll handle a lighter saw easier and when ya get the knack of the humbolt then you'll be able to put it in with whatever saw........you can put a soft dutch in a conventional face too or an open face .it slightly diff (well how I do it lol) however ......ya need to get outta the idea that every tree ya fall needs a fancy face lol ....it don't
> 
> 
> Your doing well bro so don't think ya not



or go ahead and carry on


----------



## bustedup

Hey Rob.......


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Hey Rob.......



yes.....


----------



## twochains

donettos....


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> donettos....



3 for me, the other 3 get thrown out the window


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> 3 for me, the other 3 get thrown out the window



LOL that cause ya hitting the gym lol........weening ya self slowly eh lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL that cause ya hitting the gym lol........weening ya self slowly eh lol



3 donnettos isnt exactly the reason...


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> 3 donnettos isnt exactly the reason...



Oh ok lol I'll imagine then lol


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> donnettos
> jerky or pepperoni sticks
> potato chips or pork rinds
> coke or pepsi
> the 03:30 7/11 hotdog
> chocolate or smarties
> snooze, dip or chewing on a swisher
> 
> coffee or redbull or tea, hi busted :kilt:



Okaaaaaay! That covers the basic logger food groups. Good choices, except you forgot the Zantac 150s.


----------



## redprospector

It must be raining and sloppy everywhere, all these workin' folks posting in the middle of the morning. 
Except for you Bob, you're semi-retired. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> It must be raining and sloppy everywhere, all these workin' folks posting in the middle of the morning.
> Except for you Bob, you're semi-retired.
> 
> Andy



Semi retired and working darn hard to stay that way. The logging job I'm baby sitting is going along real well and there's no need for me to be there every day now. I like that. The guy I was helping is doing just fine and he's finding out he knows more than he thought he knew...kinda neat to see.
 
Today is "clean out the travel trailer day". It was parked in the woods for a couple of weeks and I think there are eyeless mutant creatures living in the drinking water tank. Add bleach to tanks, fill, agitate (my specialty) drain and repeat until all water loses it's opacity. Fun stuff.


----------



## JakeG

Looks like :cat:, Handsome Mike & NM are the only ones workin today! Hope NM didn't get stuck in the mud or have a break down. Sounded like he had a rough one!

Thanks for the lunch break entertainment fellas


----------



## mdavlee

bustedup said:


> Jon .........I know ya like running bigger saws but Mdav is kinda on the mark you'll handle a lighter saw easier and when ya get the knack of the humbolt then you'll be able to put it in with whatever saw........you can put a soft dutch in a conventional face too or an open face .it slightly diff (well how I do it lol) however ......ya need to get outta the idea that every tree ya fall needs a fancy face lol ....it don't
> 
> 
> Your doing well bro so don't think ya not



I think a 70 cc with full wrap and a 28" lightweight bar will be 4-5 lbs lighter and much easier to toss around. When you get good muscle memory which is what you need to make cuts line up all the time then it won't be as hard to do with the bigger saws. You do good with fixing the faces but it will be easier to hit them right and not have to fix them.

If I had a 70cc saw right now I would hook you up with it to borrow and see if it was easier. All I have is a 288 and 660 right now.


----------



## tramp bushler

OK. Back to sharp chains. 
I hope! . 
Clint ; seriously, you need 63 guage. Have we had pics of your 660 yet? 
Goofy files or Oberg double end files. 
File from the outside in. Keep the chain real snug when fileing. 
You need crystal sharp vision to see exactly where you are cornered up on the tooth. 
Use a Carlton File O Plate for your riders. 


For falling, full wrap handles. Or at least 3/4 . 
Jon ; correct practice makes perfect. But if you under dog yourself the results will be skewed! Or you could adopt the saying that the man that broke me in said. " I ain't never seen a stump on a log truck yet. " Don Dayment 1990. Sitka Alaska.


----------



## tramp bushler

Well boys ; I gotta go muscle some 200 lb spruce log rafter poles up into place so I can get the roof on the woodshed. Try not to get 5 pages away by the time I check back in would ya. :msp_unsure:

Will prolly need to do some free hand ripping with.the 2150 that still doesn't have a muffler on it. 24" bar full skip 3/8 round filed chisel.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> I think a 70 cc with full wrap and a 28" lightweight bar will be 4-5 lbs lighter and much easier to toss around. When you get good muscle memory which is what you need to make cuts line up all the time then it won't be as hard to do with the bigger saws. You do good with fixing the faces but it will be easier to hit them right and not have to fix them.
> 
> If I had a 70cc saw right now I would hook you up with it to borrow and see if it was easier. All I have is a 288 and 660 right now.



Mike, that is really generous. I was thinking more in terms of an 084 however!


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Mike, that is really generous. I was thinking more in terms of an 084 however!



Well if you had that upu might be making slopping back cuts


----------



## Steve NW WI

I was a touch on the cranky side last night. Carry on as usual.

Besides, I can't move posts as fast as you babbling $$$$ers can type em


----------



## bustedup

Steve NW WI said:


> I was a touch on the cranky side last night. Carry on as usual.
> 
> Besides, I can't move posts as fast as you babbling $$$$ers can type em



have a red bull and a pall mall lol............works for me lol


----------



## Trx250r180

Steve NW WI said:


> I was a touch on the cranky side last night. Carry on as usual.
> 
> Besides, I can't move posts as fast as you babbling $$$$ers can type em



where did your tree go ? i saw it on my phone last night ,was going to check it out on my pc today


----------



## bustedup

Trx250r180 said:


> where did your tree go ? i saw it on my phone last night ,was going to check it out on my pc today



I think it went to the Firewood forum lol.....but maybe wrong lol


----------



## Trx250r180

bustedup said:


> I think it went to the Firewood forum lol.....but maybe wrong lol



ohhh my


----------



## paccity

redprospector said:


> It must be raining and sloppy everywhere, all these workin' folks posting in the middle of the morning.
> Except for you Bob, you're semi-retired.
> 
> Andy



sprinkling here, i some times have the ability to go and make coin quick and dirty. like today two jobs , drop and grind home . left house at 9 ish home by noon. not all days are that easy , but i aint complaning. rain don't stop me unless it's biblical .


----------



## Steve NW WI

Trx250r180 said:


> where did your tree go ? i saw it on my phone last night ,was going to check it out on my pc today



Firewood. Look for "Moved from Logging" Probably on page 2.


----------



## Trx250r180

Steve NW WI said:


> Firewood. Look for "Moved from Logging" Probably on page 2.



someday you will be a not so pro logger too just like me


----------



## twochains

Steve NW WI said:


> I was a touch on the cranky side last night. Carry on as usual.
> 
> Besides, I can't move posts as fast as you babbling $$$$ers can type em



Ok, now your speaking my language! We are a good lot...we should get along just fine. Besides, everytime I see your avatar pic...:msp_wub:  Damn she's fine! You and Flyboy have the best avatars ever...Flyboy553 has ya beat...but not by much..well Flyboy553's is just a God sent actually and as far as we know she could be a hair lip, but damn :jawdrop:


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, yea Bob was a good mod. and even now he may be right there beside ya where ever ya are on AS. Steve was one of the first to talk to me or give me a like so yea, the mods even retired ones are generaly good dudes. now pour me a coffee n pass them donnettos over here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Brian, didn't mean to leave ya out even tho ya not a mod lol


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer! How was yer day?

:sigarette::coffee:

I'm having a wonderful day :beauty3:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey slayer! How was yer day?
> 
> :sigarette::coffee:
> 
> I'm having a wonderful day :beauty3:



:coffee::sigarette: that jus what i'm doin lol. 
good day, load on the truck n close to a load on the ground. cool n cloudy good weather.
sorry ya under the weather bro, get well soon.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Brian, didn't mean to leave ya out even tho ya not a mod lol



Iv'e been trying to tell you guys i'm not a mod for months lol, i do watch their backs though ,they are bunch of good guys ,that have jobs with no appreciation most of the time ,without them this place would be a mess


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> Iv'e been trying to tell you guys i'm not a mod for months lol, i do watch their backs though ,they are bunch of good guys ,that have jobs with no appreciation most of the time ,without them this place would be a mess



Brian, how did ya get "super stealth mode" then :msp_sneaky:


----------



## JakeG

Lol... We know you're not a mod, but it's just plain fun pokin' at it :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> :coffee::sigarette: that jus what i'm doin lol.
> good day, load on the truck n close to a load on the ground. cool n cloudy good weather.
> sorry ya under the weather bro, get well soon.



Thanks Mike! Man, I'd rather be logging, let me tell ya! I been in a coma most of the day I think. Hard to say if I feel better, the cough syrup still has it's hold on me.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Brian, how did ya get "super stealth mode" then :msp_sneaky:



click forum actions ,next to where it says private messages above ,click general settings ,then top of list click the invisible or visible button ,easy peasy lemon squeezie


----------



## treeslayer2003

hehehehehe no one can see me, hehehe


----------



## twochains

I don't know Brian...that's alot of responsibility...I should probably stay in "full view" :rolleyes2:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hehehehehe no one can see me, hehehe



 dang Mike..that looks like fun! LOL!


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Clint. Your mail box is full.


----------



## twochains

Hey there Glen. I will get right on that. :msp_smile:


----------



## JakeG

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Clint. Your mail box is full.



He's had a bit of grandma's cough syrup. He's liable to walk out the front door and go check the mail.

Clint, he means your private message mail box. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180

5 members and 15 guests)
Trx250r180*, twochains, tramp bushler ok who are the other 2


----------



## JakeG

Trx250r180 said:


> 5 members and 15 guests)
> Trx250r180*, twochains, tramp bushler ok who are the other 2



I thought invisible meant you would be seen as a guest... ? Maybe a moderator viewing this thread counts as a member but doesn't show up on the list. Who knows?


----------



## twochains

IDK Brian, but maybe you should delete how to go full Ninja stealth mode :yoyo: I was going to but Hell I want everyone to "know" twochains is in da house! PMSL


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> He's had a bit of grandma's cough syrup. He's liable to walk out the front door and go check the mail.
> 
> Clint, he means your private message mail box. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ha! A bunch of us on the dirt road we live on got tired of kids playing mailbox baseball, so we have P.O. Boxes at the general store.


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> I thought invisible meant you would be seen as a guest... ? Maybe a moderator viewing this thread counts as a member but doesn't show up on the list. Who knows?



you are right on this ,if see 6 members and only 4 names one may be a mod dropping in,or 2 in invisible mode or 2 mods or 2 invisibles or...


----------



## JakeG

Trx250r180 said:


> you are right on this ,if see 6 members and only 4 names one may be a mod dropping in,or 2 in invisible mode or 2 mods or 2 invisibles or... na daoine beaga



:hmm3grin2orange:

Ya... back to logging


----------



## treeslayer2003

see what ya started


----------



## EricNY

Well, day one is over. I learned a lot today, like I'm out of shape, the welt clips on my suspenders don't hold worth a ####, limbing eastern hemlock is a pain, and I'm ####### out of shape. On serious note, i did learn a lot about how production logging works. I'm looking forward to do it all over again tomorrow. Now to file chains and take a hefty dose of NSAIDs. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI

Its only semi-stealth. I can still see ya


----------



## stihl sawing

Trx250r180 said:


> Iv'e been trying to tell you guys i'm not a mod for months lol, i do watch their backs though ,they are bunch of good guys ,that have jobs with no appreciation most of the time ,without them this place would be a mess


Well how did you infracted me last week if yer not a mod.


----------



## Blazin

EricNY said:


> Well, day one is over. I learned a lot today, like I'm out of shape, the welt clips on my suspenders don't hold worth a ####, limbing eastern hemlock is a pain, and I'm ####### out of shape. On serious note, i did learn a lot about how production logging works. I'm looking forward to do it all over again tomorrow. Now to file chains and take a hefty dose of NSAIDs.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Who you working for? I'm a stones throw from you so to speak, I know most of the outfits around here. Get a 550XP them limbs fall off in fear


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> Iv'e been trying to tell you guys i'm not a mod for months lol, i do watch their backs though ,they are bunch of good guys ,that have jobs with no appreciation most of the time ,without them this place would be a mess



if I need a good laugh, I look for a recently closed thread


my saw is faster than yours

is not

is too

throwdown :bang:


----------



## jrcat

EricNY said:


> Well, day one is over. I learned a lot today, like I'm out of shape, the welt clips on my suspenders don't hold worth a ####, limbing eastern hemlock is a pain, and I'm ####### out of shape. On serious note, i did learn a lot about how production logging works. I'm looking forward to do it all over again tomorrow. Now to file chains and take a hefty dose of NSAIDs.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



You'll get used to it.. drink plenty of water and you'll be fine. Oh and if they are like any of the other NY loggers... wear a cup......


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Thanks Mike! Man, I'd rather be logging, let me tell ya! I been in a coma most of the day I think. Hard to say if I feel better, the cough syrup *(ERRRR Shine ) *still has it's hold on me.



better


----------



## jrcat

To my sarcastic brother in arms....HAPPY belated B-DAY ROB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> IDK Brian, but maybe you should delete how to go full Ninja stealth mode :yoyo: I was going to but Hell I want everyone to "know" twochains is in da house! PMSL



im in plain sight


----------



## jrcat

Tramp can you post a picture of the proper way to use the 3 sided file?


----------



## Trx250r180

stihl sawing said:


> Well how did you infracted me last week if yer not a mod.



Now if i typed that in here ,all these guys would be handing out the infractions :cool2:


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> Well, day one is over. I learned a lot today, like I'm out of shape, the welt clips on my suspenders don't hold worth a ####, limbing eastern hemlock is a pain, and I'm ####### out of shape. On serious note, i did learn a lot about how production logging works. I'm looking forward to do it all over again tomorrow. Now to file chains and take a hefty dose of NSAIDs.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Good deal Eric! Yeh, I bet you found muscles you haven't used for a while huh? I always told the new guys at the sawmill that is takes (2) weeks to "get over the new", then your body seems to handle the load rather well. Aleve works well for me on muscle strains or tendon damage. Also you might think about a vitamin regime, not Wally World vitamins but health food store quality. 

What all did he have ya do? Did you get to fall some timber or skid and work the landing?


----------



## EricNY

Blazin said:


> Who you working for? I'm a stones throw from you so to speak, I know most of the outfits around here. Get a 550XP them limbs fall off in fear



Denny VanNostrand. Don't know about a 550, but the 562 looks pretty appealing for the 20-30" hemlock I'll be cutting.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Good deal Eric! Yeh, I bet you found muscles you haven't used for a while huh? I always told the new guys at the sawmill that is takes (2) weeks to "get over the new", then your body seems to handle the load rather well. Aleve works well for me on muscle strains or tendon damage. Also you might think about a vitamin regime, not Wally World vitamins but health food store quality.
> 
> What all did he have ya do? Did you get to fall some timber or skid and work the landing?



i remember when i started mx ,these 2 loggers from forks were in our class ,no practice ,those guys could hold on without getting tired ,i could tell they were loggers because the riding gear were carharts with cuffs cut off ,black logger boots ,hick shirts and suspenders for riding gear ,surprised they didn't have tin hats for their helmets ,so yes logging is good to keep you in shape


----------



## Blazin

EricNY said:


> Denny VanNostrand. Don't know about a 550, but the 562 looks pretty appealing for the 20-30" hemlock I'll be cutting.



I know the name, but not him personally. I was talking the 550 for limbing, the 562 will eat that hemlock for cutting log length fine. Sacandaga outdoor is my place for saws, them boys have taken good care of me over the years


----------



## twochains

It does actually. When I would train for a 9 hour Iron Man event, I would throw in alot of stationary bike miles and 1 hour a day seat time (4) days a week. Other than that, logging and sawmilling has always kept me in shape. I will say that when I was a manual log turner at a ERC mill, where I turned logs all day for 7 years, that i was in my best over all shape. My right shoulder was having problems towards the end from working that 10# ratchet about a thousand times a day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang, everybody gone. guess they scared of mods now. shoot boys they like to BS too.


----------



## stihl sawing

That trx guy will ban you.


----------



## mdavlee

Is it clear in here now?


----------



## twochains

stihl sawing said:


> That trx guy will ban you.



Let me guess...you're from the chainsaw forum? LMAO! You guys are scarey over there...and there are so damn many of you to! LOL! 

badass avatar by the way :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tho I havn't talked to SS, I have read a lot of his posts. he is a cool dude and I think he was or is a mod. if you look at some of the other forums, you see all them guys not bad n some are hilarious.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> tho I havn't talked to SS, I have read a lot of his posts. he is a cool dude and I think he was or is a mod. if you look at some of the other forums, you see all them guys not bad n some are hilarious.



Yeh, I have seen him around a bunch, seems cool. Ya know, alot of "Reaper" pics are cheesy...his is one of the best I have seen! 

What are you up to this evening slayer? Hey do ya figure I will be ok plugging that hole on my top cover with duct tape? Surely that will work and keep the airflow right.


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> Good deal Eric! Yeh, I bet you found muscles you haven't used for a while huh? I always told the new guys at the sawmill that is takes (2) weeks to "get over the new", then your body seems to handle the load rather well. Aleve works well for me on muscle strains or tendon damage. Also you might think about a vitamin regime, not Wally World vitamins but health food store quality.
> 
> What all did he have ya do? Did you get to fall some timber or skid and work the landing?



He fell some trees, explained how they need to be layed out. Watched me fall a few and offered some pointers. Later on in the day he was skidding while I was falling and limbing. Said next week he'll teach me to skid.



Blazin said:


> I know the name, but not him personally. I was talking the 550 for limbing, the 562 will eat that hemlock for cutting log length fine. Sacandaga outdoor is my place for saws, them boys have taken good care of me over the years


 
That's where I buy my saws. Good guys they are.


----------



## stihl sawing

twochains said:


> Let me guess...you're from the chainsaw forum? LMAO! You guys are scarey over there...and there are so damn many of you to! LOL!
> 
> badass avatar by the way :msp_thumbup:


LOL, I am from all over this place.



treeslayer2003 said:


> tho I havn't talked to SS, I have read a lot of his posts. he is a cool dude and I think he was or is a mod. if you look at some of the other forums, you see all them guys not bad n some are hilarious.


Thanks, I am a mod.We try to make this place enjoyable.


----------



## stihl sawing

twochains said:


> Yeh, I have seen him around a bunch, seems cool. Ya know, *alot of "Reaper" pics are cheesy.*..his is one of the best I have seen!
> 
> What are you up to this evening slayer? Hey do ya figure I will be ok plugging that hole on my top cover with duct tape? Surely that will work and keep the airflow right.


I used to have a stihl sign as an avatar but shoot i'll run any saw, and like all saws. even wild things.lol so I figured something else was needed. I seen this avatar somewhere and copied it. I didn't even think it would load cause of it's size. it did so I will keep it for a little while.


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> He fell some trees, explained how they need to be layed out. Watched me fall a few and offered some pointers. Later on in the day he was skidding while I was falling and limbing. Said next week he'll teach me to skid.



Sounds good. Di d you get to watch him enough to figure out his style of cutting? Keep your mind open to learn but stay safe at the same time. I can't remember if you told us of your experience but employers are ALWAYS willing to help out if you feel uncomfortable about a particular tree, don't be ashamed to ask questions...it is expected.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What are you up to this evening slayer? Hey do ya figure I will be ok plugging that hole on my top cover with duct tape? Surely that will work and keep the airflow right.



I think if ya just put the rubber back in it won't blow out the hole in the cover, that's what that rubber piece is for.


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> Sounds good. Di d you get to watch him enough to figure out his style of cutting? Keep your mind open to learn but stay safe at the same time. I can't remember if you told us of your experience but employers are ALWAYS willing to help out if you feel uncomfortable about a particular tree, don't be ashamed to ask questions...it is expected.



Yeah I watched him a while. He's real safe and can really read a tree. I only have some experience with removals, on a small scale, so I had a lot of questions and he had a lot of answers. He stressed that as well about asking him questions and not trying something if I wasn't comfortable with just yet.


----------



## twochains

That sounds like a good boss! Congrats to ya!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I think if ya just put the rubber back in it won't blow out the hole in the cover, that's what that rubber piece is for.



Slayer, will the rubber grommet still fit being the plug is so short? I set the grommet down in the hole and it won't reach the plug head. IDK...the de-comp was alot taller.


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> That sounds like a good boss! Congrats to ya!



Thanks man!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Slayer, will the rubber grommet still fit being the plug is so short? I set the grommet down in the hole and it won't reach the plug head. IDK...the de-comp was alot taller.



I never took the rubber out when I swapped mine. I just unscrewed the valve n screwed in the plug.


----------



## IcePick

Started a new job with Bob today. Was by far my most productive day yet. Cut twice as much timber than my previous. I would post some of my best stump shots, but bob could walk through the woods and call bull#### on the rest! All in all a good day.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> I never took the rubber out when I swapped mine. I just unscrewed the valve n screwed in the plug.



They make a plug for not having a decomp in there. The one for the decomp should work for for blocking the air flow also.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> They make a plug for not having a decomp in there. The one for the decomp should work for for blocking the air flow also.



I think he got it from the dealer, should just replace the decomp? mine come with a junk am kit but it fit with the rubber.


----------



## mdavlee

It's a solid rubber piece if I remember right. Maybe someone made it but I know I seen one on a Stihl. It goes over the plug and keeps dirt out of there and the hole sealed in the top cover.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> It's a solid rubber piece if I remember right. Maybe someone made it but I know I seen one on a Stihl. It goes over the plug and keeps dirt out of there and the hole sealed in the top cover.



Thats what I need. I will call up to the shop 2moro and ask. For now I will just duct tape hole.


----------



## northmanlogging

chrome tape... for the decomp hole. (you know actual duct tape the aluminium type) throw a layer on the bottom side.


Got three loads out yesterday. Second to last turn the rain started, lightning started while hooking the last log... didn't stop until well after 9.

Got on the landing at 7:30 left around 6... 

and wouldn't you know the LO wants a few more taken...

Feel kinda bad I was thrashing the missus a bit, 7th gear nearly wide open on the way in (faster and I woulda been thrown out of the seat...) coming back in 4th or 6th if she could pull em... burned something like 10 gallons of diesel (previous record was 6)

Broke the new winch line around 9:30... (put a replaceable knob on there... way better then a knot)

Pretty good day in the woods really.


----------



## twochains

IcePick said:


> Started a new job with Bob today. Was by far my most productive day yet. Cut twice as much timber than my previous. I would post some of my best stump shots, but bob could walk through the woods and call bull#### on the rest! All in all a good day.



Cool! Yeh that's gonna be different for ya...you guys both being on here.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl sawing said:


> I used to have a stihl sign as an avatar but shoot i'll run any saw, and like all saws. even wild things.lol so I figured something else was needed. I seen this avatar somewhere and copied it. I didn't even think it would load cause of it's size. it did so I will keep it for a little while.



That... 
And Stihl logo's burn my eyes...


----------



## rwoods

Trx250r180 said:


> i remember when i started mx ,these 2 loggers from forks were in our class ,no practice ,those guys could hold on without getting tired ,i could tell they were loggers because the riding gear were carharts with cuffs cut off ,black logger boots ,hick shirts and suspenders for riding gear ,surprised they didn't have tin hats for their helmets ,so yes logging is good to keep you in shape





twochains said:


> It does actually. When I would train for a 9 hour Iron Man event, I would throw in alot of stationary bike miles and 1 hour a day seat time (4) days a week. Other than that, logging and sawmilling has always kept me in shape. I will say that when I was a manual log turner at a ERC mill, where I turned logs all day for 7 years, that i was in my best over all shape. My right shoulder was having problems towards the end from working that 10# ratchet about a thousand times a day.



In one of my last conversations with my late dad before his mind slipped too far, he told me the best shape he was every in was when he was logging. He said he felt so strong that he was afraid he could break his arm bones lifting. He was logging when I was 6 or 7 so he would have been around 39 or 40. He weighed 123# when he entered WWII at age 17. In his 70s and at 205#, he used to brag that he could still work me into the ground. I'm sure he was right. He worked outdoors until the last year or so of his life. He died just short of 83. The hospital nurses nicknamed him "Popeye" because his forearms were so big. Ron


----------



## IcePick

So far I'm digging the part-time gig. I love getting up at 4:00, makin coffee, getting my gear in the pickup, and slowly making my way to the woods via the back roads. It's also a nice change of pace knowing my feet are going to be firmly planted on the ground all day. 

I love climbing still, but hopefully soon my days of doing trees like this will diminish a bit.


----------



## Gologit

IcePick said:


> So far I'm digging the part-time gig. I love getting up at 4:00, makin coffee, getting my gear in the pickup, and slowly making my way to the woods via the back roads. It's also a nice change of pace knowing my feet are going to be firmly planted on the ground all day.
> 
> I love climbing still, but hopefully soon my days of doing trees like this will diminish a bit.


----------



## JakeG

IcePick said:


> So far I'm digging the part-time gig. I love getting up at 4:00, makin coffee, getting my gear in the pickup, and slowly making my way to the woods via the back roads. It's also a nice change of pace knowing my feet are going to be firmly planted on the ground all day.
> 
> I love climbing still, but hopefully soon my days of doing trees like this will diminish a bit.



Workin' in the woods always makes me feel more at peace, moreso when working solo. I love when you get a nice set of pine and can just lay em out exactly where you want em. Despite all the sound coming from 94cc's and 7+hp, I feel like I can think more clearly about the task at hand and it just makes you feel damn good. 

I'm happy for you and Eric, just keep the tip away from your toes and your noggin. Yall be safe


----------



## bustedup

Morning


----------



## JakeG

Howdy sir, what is your day going to look like?


----------



## IcePick

Where you at busted?


----------



## bustedup

Storm part deux lol.......lost two ball caps and a tin lid ...........wet and cold


----------



## JakeG

IcePick said:


> Where you at busted?



He's a :kilt:


----------



## bustedup

IcePick said:


> Where you at busted?



old country lol


----------



## bustedup

IcePick said:


> Where you at busted?



Where things cost 10 times as much .........you can'tget things cause they banned em and ..........did I mention it cold windy and wet lol


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Storm part deux lol.......lost two ball caps and a tin lid ...........wet and cold



So in other words, its a normal day. Have a pall mall.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> So in other words, its a normal day. Have a pall mall.



I am I am lol................lungs kickstarted now


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> I am I am lol................lungs kickstarted now



A nice cup of tea will take care of that :msp_thumbdn::eek2:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> A nice cup of tea will take care of that :msp_thumbdn::eek2:



I'll go for the gallon of red bull ............


----------



## tramp bushler

jrcat said:


> Tramp can you post a picture of the proper way to use the 3 sided file?



You guys did 5 pages since I was here last. How am sposed t keep up. . Ya, I found an old file I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 314594



cat,
I use the six sided file in my jig


----------



## Trx250r180

here is a pic for twochains showing the cap that covers the hole in plastic when delete the decomp hole ,the one in middle has one the 440 with the bar wrench holder ,the 2 saws on right have early 10mm jugs ,the one on left is finger ported hybrid with the blue button 


View attachment 314601


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> here is a pic for twochains showing the cap that covers the hole in plastic when delete the decomp hole ,the one in middle has one the 440 with the bar wrench holder ,the 2 saws on right have early 10mm jugs ,the one on left is finger ported hybrid with the blue button
> 
> 
> View attachment 314601



looks like those saws will cut a "moderate" amount of timber


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> looks like those saws will cut a "moderate" amount of timber



i think it takes me longer to decide which one to use ,than to cut the tree


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i think it takes me longer to decide which one to use ,than to cut the tree



I hear that...

now close your eyes and pick one umpkin2:

hurry, quicker


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> i think it takes me longer to decide which one to use ,than to cut the tree



9010 gets the nod for this nasty job...


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> 9010 gets the nod for this nasty job...



Just looking at the pic and i'm starting to sweat ,do those alaska mills self feed ok ? i was thinking of getting one for bigger logs so i get less waste than how i am now for my track chainsaw mill ,right now i have to rip bigger stuff in quarters to get small enough to mill,if i could slab it out with one of those ,i could tip the slabs on end the cut my boards with the track mill


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> Just looking at the pic and i'm starting to sweat ,do those alaska mills self feed ok ? i was thinking of getting one for bigger logs so i get less waste than how i am now for my track chainsaw mill ,right now i have to rip bigger stuff in quarters to get small enough to mill,if i could slab it out with one of those ,i could tip the slabs on end the cut my boards with the track mill



I try to set em up at an angle, so gravity is on my side, but to make the saw work down to reasonable RPM's, I gotta push on it a little... Seems like everything I mill is freaking hard and burly...


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> I try to set em up at an angle, so gravity is on my side, but to make the saw work down to reasonable RPM's, I gotta push on it a little... Seems like everything I mill is freaking hard and burly...



yeah ,that log looks pretty dry compared to stuff i mill 

View attachment 314611
View attachment 314612
View attachment 314613
View attachment 314614


----------



## JakeG

They'll self feed for the most part, but you still need a little pressure to get the saw where it needs to be.

Like Hedgerow mentioned.. The angle does wonders for self feeding


----------



## Trx250r180

i have a bad feeling Steve's going to be sending us to the firewood /milling section :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> They'll self feed for the most part, but you still need a little pressure to get the saw where it needs to be.
> 
> Like Hedgerow mentioned.. The angle does wonders for self feeding



Red oak ?


----------



## tramp bushler

roberte said:


> View attachment 314594
> 
> 
> 
> cat,
> I use the six sided file in my jig



Do u adjust it to 30-40° down angle. 
The perfect chain runs an inside corner from the top out side corner to the inside corner. To do that the file needs to be tipped up and will usually file away some of the far side side strap.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Trx250r180 said:


> i have a bad feeling Steve's going to be sending us to the firewood /milling section :hmm3grin2orange:



Steve's got better things to do today.


----------



## JakeG

Brian that was a water oak (so, white oak) according to the leaves. I "like" your reason for editing. If it helps keep us here, I was harvesting all the dead timber on that property. I hung a 30ish" pine in this oak so she had to come down. I felt bad so I put her to good use. Plenty of nice slabs, a couple of mantles and just under a cord of bbq smoking wood.


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm not getting any email notifications of thread posts.


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Do u adjust it to 30-40° down angle.
> The perfect chain runs an inside corner from the top out side corner to the inside corner. To do that the file needs to be tipped up and will usually file away some of the far side side strap.



30 deg side 10 deg down. out to in, some of that tie strap can/could be filed off, usually indicating the angle could be low. I found filing the tie strap was very easy to do with a round file. The way the 6 side fits in the jig the tall plane (file) cuts cleanly across the whole cutter and the short plane cutter (file) clears the gullet. The only other thing I have noticed with sq filing, need to stay on top of the rakers.

This is what works for _me_, your mileage may vary


----------



## Trx250r180

i think some of you guys are holding the flat files wrong ,should be outside in about like these pics the wide part of the file should be doing the top of the cutter 

View attachment 314621
View attachment 314622
View attachment 314623
View attachment 314624
View attachment 314625


----------



## Trx250r180

tramp bushler said:


> I'm not getting any email notifications of thread posts.



I haven't for last few days also


----------



## Eccentric

tramp bushler said:


> I'm not getting any email notifications of thread posts.



I only get notifications every now and then. This includes new posts and PM's. 

What's even more frustrating is that I'm getting 'new' email notifications for posts and PM's made/sent a day or more earlier (that I've already read). Strange..................


----------



## jrcat

Trx250r180 said:


> i think some of you guys are holding the flat files wrong ,should be outside in about like these pics the wide part of the file should be doing the top of the cutter
> 
> View attachment 314621
> View attachment 314622
> View attachment 314623
> View attachment 314624
> View attachment 314625



Thanks Brian. I dont want to give up on this square filing. So Im going to keep trying.


----------



## Trx250r180

jrcat said:


> Thanks Brian. I dont want to give up on this square filing. So Im going to keep trying.



i was having a hard time getting camera to focus ,the file angle is not 100% but in that range ,then tip it some so the back side of file just grazes the straps ,i think some guys have been using the 2 skinny corners of the file and filing like round ,object is to line up the corners of the cutter ,having the chain real tight on the bar helps keep file chatter down too,i hate filing myself ,got lazy with the silvey ,just bring 5-6 chains with me in case i hit something or get some dirty stuff ,so the wide part of the file does the top of cutter ,the first skinny side close to the flat part does the side of cutter for those that did not figure it out on their own ,i have not found a jig that will hold my flat file on the bar with right angles ,have seen some modified to work


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> i was having a hard time getting camera to focus ,the file angle is not 100% but in that range ,then tip it some so the back side of file just grazes the straps ,i think some guys have been using the 2 skinny corners of the file and filing like round ,object is to line up the corners of the cutter ,having the chain real tight on the bar helps keep file chatter down too,i hate filing myself ,got lazy with the silvey ,just bring 5-6 chains with me in case i hit something or get some dirty stuff ,so the wide part of the file does the top of cutter ,the first skinny side close to the flat part does the side of cutter for those that did not figure it out on their own ,i have not found a jig that will hold my flat file on the bar with right angles ,have seen some modified to work



Square filing is therapeutic... You can turn out some really nice cutters if you can get, " In The Zone"...
Patience helps too...


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> Square filing is therapeutic... You can turn out some really nice cutters if you can get, " In The Zone"...
> Patience helps too...



ok i will send you some of my chains after i use them as a trencher in the dirt by mistake :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer2003

do the chips of a square chain look a lot different than of a round? if I reading this right, square cuts at a different angle than round, totally different by the angles I see here. or am I readin this all wrong?


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> ok i will send you some of my chains after i use them as a trencher in the dirt by mistake :hmm3grin2orange:



I have plenty of therapy hanging over the bench...
Send them to Mike...
:msp_sneaky:
He likes a challenge...


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> do the chips of a square chain look a lot different than of a round? if I reading this right, square cuts at a different angle than round, totally different by the angles I see here. or am I readin this all wrong?



They're chips for sure... bigger too...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedge, do you think it cuts oak any better than round? I figure you cut both where you are.

how about chip clearing, better worse or same?


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> Hedge, do you think it cuts oak any better than round? I figure you cut both where you are.
> 
> how about chip clearing, better worse or same?



Everything seems to be a trade off... Square IMO, cuts better than anything else... But it sure ain't as durable as round... Especially semi-chisel.. If the Oak is clean, then square cuts it nicely. Mike made me up a loop of relatively blunt square to try in Hedge, and it cut really well, but after about 2 tanks, it was slowing down considerably... I've even had some of the nastier stuff peel chunks of the chrome layer off the top plate...
Real fast = "not as durable"

Chip clearing?? I'd say cleaner chips move out better... But that is just me theorizing...:msp_confused:


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> Hedge, do you think it cuts oak any better than round? I figure you cut both where you are.
> 
> how about chip clearing, better worse or same?



i find it cuts a lot smoother than round ,feels like the saw has 10 more cc's ,bore cuts nicer too


----------



## Hedgerow

This cutter turned out to be pretty fast...
But I wouldn't use it for working conditions...


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> i find it cuts a lot smoother than round ,feels like the saw has 10 more cc's ,bore cuts nicer too



Without question...
Smoothest cutting chain there is...

There are a couple tricks to making semi-chisel cut and bore nicely too... Just not quite as nice...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> This cutter turned out to be pretty fast...
> But I wouldn't use it for working conditions...



why did ya cut the rakers like that? or is it a racin chain?


----------



## jrcat

The way I am doing it seems to be working. But I want to do it the right way. I am going off from how I was instructed. It looks like it is more of an art form..might just go back to round filing.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> The way I am doing it seems to be working. But I want to do it the right way. I am going off from how I was instructed. It looks like it is more of an art form..might just go back to round filing.



go with what works for _you_, 

Its all an art form :cool2:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> They'll self feed for the most part, but you still need a little pressure to get the saw where it needs to be.
> 
> Like Hedgerow mentioned.. The angle does wonders for self feeding



What kind of oak is that Jakers? Post Oak I'm guessing?


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> here is a pic for twochains showing the cap that covers the hole in plastic when delete the decomp hole ,the one in middle has one the 440 with the bar wrench holder ,the 2 saws on right have early 10mm jugs ,the one on left is finger ported hybrid with the blue button
> 
> 
> View attachment 314601



Thanks Brian! My duct tape looks pretty ghetto!


----------



## jrcat

roberte said:


> go with what works for _you_,
> 
> Its all an art form :cool2:



I had a local guy tell me that I shouldnt be square filing and to give it up lol. He's kinda cranky and miserable so I tend to ignore him for the most part.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Brian that was a water oak (so, white oak)



Sure about that?? Looks just like post oak we have here, with all the streaking an stuff. Water oak is in the red oak family...I think, well I was wrong earlier today...jus sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> why did ya cut the rakers like that? or is it a racin chain?



That one ended up racin'... There's no goin' back to the work force now...
Toooo thin!!!!


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I had a local guy tell me that I shouldnt be square filing and to give it up lol. He's kinda cranky and miserable so I tend to ignore him for the most part.



jrcat, Hell dude i had to take a chain in and show them wtf I was talking about when I asked about square ground.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Sure about that?? Looks just like post oak we have here, with all the streaking an stuff. Water oak is in the red oak family...I think, well I was wrong earlier today...jus sayin


no offence to Jake but it don't look like no white oak to me.


twochains said:


> jrcat, Hell dude i had to take a chain in and show them wtf I was talking about when I asked about square ground.



there is no square chain around here. these dealers know less than I do.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Well I made the best out of the day I could. Junk ass'd timber, only cut (2) 4 cut oaks, the rest were doubles. Cut short pine for first half of the day then got into some better stuff towards the end of my day.Ran like 2 1/2 gallons through that glutenous pig... 

I fricken short chaired a small pine...the little bastard gave me zero indication it was gonna come back on me...then all at once, here it comes...the little turd could have at least told me earlier! LOL! 

How was yer fellas day?


----------



## JakeG

Clint, I'm not absolutely 100% sure. Some of the leaves through me for a loop but I'm not a forester nor an arborist. 

Here's a few pics


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> no offence to Jake but it don't look like no white oak to me.



I'm trying to think of what may actually offend me and I'm drawing a blank :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Clint, I'm not absolutely 100% sure. Some of the leaves through me for a loop but I'm not a forester nor an arborist.
> 
> Here's a few pics



That's a new one on me Jake. We don't have oak that has that type leaf around here. If I remember right, there are 14 types of Oak then the bastards so...IDK either. Is the streaking particular to that type Oak or doe yer Oak in general have mineral streaks?


----------



## treeslayer2003

water oak, red oak. we have them here, as well willow oak looks similar.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> water oak, red oak. we have them here, as well willow oak looks similar.



Mike, do your alls leafs look like that though? That's awful heavy streaking for water oak or read oak in these parts.


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow...you got an ideas on what that tree Jake is showing is? Leafs in 2nd pic look more like Black Gum...I know of course that the tree IS NOT Tupelo but the leaves favor more than the oak we have...what say you?


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> water oak, red oak. we have them here, as well willow oak looks similar.



I'd have to say...
I got nothing like that around here...
Our trees are essentially weeds...

Texas has weird Oak trees...


----------



## twochains

Welp, chores and a good hot shower...be back later.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Mike, do your alls leafs look like that though? That's awful heavy streaking for water oak or read oak in these parts.



yea, there is some like that here. grows in bottoms n not real tall wheras the willow oak will get tall. there is a lot of different oak here, being on the temperate belt we have both northern and southern varieties. sometimes on the same site. those low ground red oaks rarely make export logs.

but I like that streaked look in Jakes log. I wonder if it stays stable as it dries.


----------



## treeslayer2003

me too, I check in later.


----------



## Trx250r180

when those black streaks are in maple around here it brings good money as music wood for guitars


----------



## mdavlee

I've just got in and showered. Going to eat a bite and then I'll be on here more. Square works in the hardest woods I can cut where I'm at. I can give you anglers to go off of bit it's easier for me to grind you a chain and send it to you to copy.


----------



## jrcat

mdavlee said:


> I've just got in and showered. Going to eat a bite and then I'll be on here more. Square works in the hardest woods I can cut where I'm at. I can give you anglers to go off of bit it's easier for me to grind you a chain and send it to you to copy.



I will probably just do that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> when those black streaks are in maple around here it brings good money as music wood for guitars



In Maple it's called "Spalting", right? It's caused by some bug of sorts...:msp_confused:
Elm and Pecan can get it around here too, but probably different cause.. It's just before rot sets in...







This is a piece of Hickory that had it.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> I've just got in and showered. Going to eat a bite and then I'll be on here more. Square works in the hardest woods I can cut where I'm at. I can give you anglers to go off of bit it's easier for me to grind you a chain and send it to you to copy.



that's wat I did, works f:censored:ing great


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> that's wat I did, works f:censored:ing great



Me too...
Cut with Mike's chain...
Cut with stock chain...

Look at both...
Do your damndest to duplicate...
Then experiment a little...

Sort of a natural progression of things...

But word to the wise... Once you have removed too much of the rakers...???
You may not get it useable again...


----------



## twochains

Hedge, it seems from what I have seen posted that people call some of that "spalting or spalted" I guess it would be called the same thing in Hickory.


----------



## roberte

View attachment 314657

same set up but with a round file



View attachment 314658


and 6 sides


:bang::cool2:


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> Me too...
> Cut with Mike's chain...
> Cut with stock chain...
> 
> Look at both...
> Do your damndest to duplicate...
> Then experiment a little...
> 
> Sort of a natural progression of things...
> 
> But word to the wise... Once you have removed too much of the rakers...???
> You may not get it useable again...



That would be my downfall! I hit the rakers on all my new chains (3) strokes before I ever use them. LOL! I screw up on knocking the rakers too much though sometimes. Oh, thats my round filed out the box chains though.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> View attachment 314657
> 
> same set up but with a round file
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314658
> 
> 
> and 6 sides
> 
> 
> :bang::cool2:



Rob, I used to have one of those guides! Bought that dude for $25 (19) years ago! Wore the damn thing plumb out! I really liked it though.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> That would be my downfall! I hit the rakers on all my new chains (3) strokes before I ever use them. LOL! I screw up on knocking the rakers too much though sometimes. Oh, thats my round filed out the box chains though.



boy that's a lot of strokes :msp_confused:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob, I used to have one of those guides! Bought that dude for $25 (19) years ago! Wore the damn thing plumb out! I really liked it though.



dude, I bought that one in 1980.


----------



## twochains

On mine, the thin metal tab wore off, had to replace it. Then the plastic deal the slider glided though wore out, it got so sloppy it wouldn't hold a consistent angle.


----------



## roberte

evening sirs


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> On mine, the thin metal tab wore off, had to replace it. Then the plastic deal the slider glided though wore out, it got so sloppy it wouldn't hold a consistent angle.



one of these days i'll have to get a grinder and get really tricked out on that


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> View attachment 314657
> 
> same set up but with a round file
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314658
> 
> 
> and 6 sides
> 
> 
> :bang::cool2:



do you have a pic of your flat file in that jig against a cutter ?


----------



## twochains

Do you really think that is alot of strokes on a new chain? I just can't take it feeling like it isn't cutting. IDK, I think it goes back to chasing cutting machines for me. I used to not ever mind a new chain. however I am in the "short bus" category along with Husk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

I can take a new chain and 2-3 strokes on the teeth and it will bite real hard. The rakers won't need to be touched for a few filings.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> do you have a pic of your flat file in that jig against a cutter ?



Good point...how does the square end fit in? A 6 sided like jrcat posted would fit in there just like a round file.


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> I can take a new chain and 2-3 strokes on the teeth and it will bite real hard. The rakers won't need to be touched for a few filings.



So that's a good thing? LOL!


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> So that's a good thing? LOL!



I filed a chain for a Mac 125 and it was bogging it down. You didn't have to put any pressure on it after that. A good square chain will bite good at less than .025" for rakers. A few of them will cook real nice at .020".


----------



## jrcat

Mike I will have to get your addy so I can send a chain


----------



## tramp bushler

jrcat said:


> Thanks Brian. I dont want to give up on this square filing. So Im going to keep trying.




Cat ; Madsen's has a lot of good info on chisel filing on their web site. . If I can learn to chisel file, anyone can . I made a fileing stand/ jig / vise. Out of 4 equal length 1/2 ton pickup springs and a 63 ga. Bar the springs were about 32" long as I remember and I cut the bar to about 28" 
I had a stool that was the right height and would put a 36" chain on it. Tilted it and put 2 legs thru the chain the sit down, hook my toe inside the chain to pull it tight and file away. 


Welded the springs to the bar. Kinda like saw horse legs. 

If I had lots of light And with a 3 corner chisel file I got chains the sharpest And fastest cutting I have ever got any chain with any sharpening system.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Steve NW WI said:


> I was a touch on the cranky side last night. Carry on as usual.
> 
> Besides, I can't move posts as fast as you babbling $$$$ers can type em



Yea took me a while to wade through all this crap lol


Well it's raining here finally so I getta break out the tin coat for the year. Time to go have a beer and plan a fundraising assault on the timber companies lol

And then drag my sorry but to the library to look for a paper to do a paper on. Geeze some genius did it once why do I need to go back and regurgitate his brilliance.... oke:


----------



## woodchuck357

JakeG said:


> Clint, I'm not absolutely 100% sure. Some of the leaves through me for a loop but I'm not a forester nor an arborist.
> 
> Here's a few pics



http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/water-oak/

ENH-711/ST553: Quercus nigra: Water Oak
Grows mostly in open low lands in the Ozarks and Boston mountains. Common yard tree in Fort Smith.


----------



## twochains

Woodchuck, your leaves look like that? I cut quite a bit of water oak on some tracts and that solid leaf is throwing me.

The bark looks right but that leaf? Hell IDK maybe I should pay more attention :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

woodchuck357 said:


> ENH-711/ST553: Quercus nigra: Water Oak
> Grows mostly in open low lands in the Ozarks and Boston mountains. Common yard tree in Fort Smith.



How did that bugger get all the way down to Texas???


----------



## treeslayer2003

that description says the leaves can be varied. also says they grow in texas and arkysaw and that they short lived on the east coast,.....yup they about right.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> do you have a pic of your flat file in that jig against a cutter ?



no, the flat doesn't fit that jig, but the six does. pic 2 is a pretty close representation to actual

i'll take some new pics, stand on my head, go to confession, light a candle, upload to photobucket, then pray that they will upload here. be back in 10 minutes or a week from Thursday :bang:


----------



## twochains

Yup, the leaves can vary... just read that. I thought they were different. I might run into one 2moro and take some pics...I have to cut by a creek, there has been quite a bit of Water Oak on this place.


----------



## jrcat

tramp bushler said:


> Cat ; Madsen's has a lot of good info on chisel filing on their web site. . If I can learn to chisel file, anyone can . I made a fileing stand/ jig / vise. Out of 4 equal length 1/2 ton pickup springs and a 63 ga. Bar the springs were about 32" long as I remember and I cut the bar to about 28"
> I had a stool that was the right height and would put a 36" chain on it. Tilted it and put 2 legs thru the chain the sit down, hook my toe inside the chain to pull it tight and file away.
> 
> 
> Welded the springs to the bar. Kinda like saw horse legs.
> 
> If I had lots of light And with a 3 corner chisel file I got chains the sharpest And fastest cutting I have ever got any chain with any sharpening system.



Thanks Tramp. I will check that out.


----------



## woodchuck357

Leaves vary a lot even on same tree. Most have a little spur on the leaf tip.


----------



## Hedgerow

woodchuck357 said:


> Leaves vary a lot even on same tree. Most have a little spur on the leaf tip.



I'll bet growing conditions have some effect on the overall appearance too..
Even properties of the wood...
What do you think caused the black streaks?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Rob, what new wit you? besides the forearm 404.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet growing conditions have some effect on the overall appearance too..
> Even properties of the wood...
> What do you think caused the black streaks?



I had seen the butt look wavey like that but I had no idea the sawn board would look that way.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Rob, what new wit you? besides the forearm 404.



today I was painting and touching up the outside. more of the same tomorrow.

my wifes wedding anniversary is tomorrow, 20 years. umpkin2: :bang:


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet growing conditions have some effect on the overall appearance too..
> Even properties of the wood...
> What do you think caused the black streaks?



I would say mineral streaking. Funny how much it sawed out looking like post oak though. You would think that with all the black streaking that it would look like Black Jack, that's what the butt looks like to me...or similar, you can tell it's related.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> today I was painting and touching up the outside. more of the same tomorrow.
> 
> my wifes wedding anniversary is tomorrow, 20 years. umpkin2: :bang:



Congats...I guess :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> That's a new one on me Jake. We don't have oak that has that type leaf around here. If I remember right, there are 14 types of Oak then the bastards so...IDK either. Is the streaking particular to that type Oak or doe yer Oak in general have mineral streaks?



That is called a water oak around here. I have water, pin, live and red on my property


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> today I was painting and touching up the outside. more of the same tomorrow.
> 
> my wifes wedding anniversary is tomorrow, 20 years. umpkin2: :bang:


yer wife's? you fit in there some where.


twochains said:


> I would say mineral streaking. Funny how much it sawed out looking like post oak though. You would think that with all the black streaking that it would look like Black Jack, that's what the butt looks like to me...or similar, you can tell it's related.



jack oak, yea that what we sometimes call um. short crappy limby crooked.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> That is called a water oak around here. I have water, pin, live and red on my property



we have a bad habbit of calling a willow oak a pin. we do have both.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Congats...I guess :hmm3grin2orange:



congrats or im sorry it is ok, I think :alien2:



treeslayer2003 said:


> yer wife's? you fit in there some where.



some times the fitting in is like a roll of .050 sitting in an .063 bar . (keeps it on a logging thread)


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> congrats or im sorry it is ok, I think :alien2:
> 
> 
> 
> some times the fitting in is like a roll of .050 sitting in an .063 bar . (keeps it on a logging thread)



hone: dang Rob. war dept. lol


----------



## Hedgerow

HuskStihl said:


> That is called a water oak around here. I have water, pin, live and red on my property



And Hackberry...
I saw one....
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> yer wife's? you fit in there some where.



Probably not as often as he'd like


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Probably not as often as he'd like



Man I have keep her off me......


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> Man I have keep her off me......



well see that why she grumpy, do yer duty man. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

SE Texas water oak is a really nice tree. They grow straight and tall with a nice canopy. Pin oak, even when healthy looks kinda scraggly. I have several 40" dbh water oaks. Good looking trees.

I've been trying to catch up. I'm jealous of Eric and Ice. Both sound like really good opportunities to become "real" pro fallers. I am fortunate to have you boys to teach me over the innerweb, but hands on would be better. I've always wanted to study under Robert Duvall, so if the day job dries up, I may look up Handsome Mike, and see if he's looking for an apprentice:handshake:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> Man I have keep her off me......



Uhhh...yeh right...


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> Man I have keep her off me......



W'ever:biggrin:


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> SE Texas water oak is a really nice tree. They grow straight and tall with a nice canopy. Pin oak, even when healthy looks kinda scraggly. I have several 40" dbh water oaks. Good looking trees.
> 
> I've been trying to catch up. I'm jealous of Eric and Ice. Both sound like really good opportunities to become "real" pro fallers. I am fortunate to have you boys to teach me over the innerweb, but hands on would be better. I've always wanted to study under Robert Duvall, so if the day job dries up, I may look up Handsome Mike, and see if he's looking for an apprentice:handshake:



don't hate me bro but you would get skidder duty most the time lol.
oh, and for cheap pay lol.

not cuz of yer falling but cuz i'm a saw hog.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> SE Texas water oak is a really nice tree. They grow straight and tall with a nice canopy. Pin oak, even when healthy looks kinda scraggly. I have several 40" dbh water oaks. Good looking trees.
> 
> I've been trying to catch up. I'm jealous of Eric and Ice. Both sound like really good opportunities to become "real" pro fallers. I am fortunate to have you boys to teach me over the innerweb, but hands on would be better. I've always wanted to study under Robert Duvall, so if the day job dries up, I may look up Handsome Mike, and see if he's looking for an apprentice:handshake:



Dude...ya ain't even right! :cool2:


----------



## northmanlogging

I think yer all forgetting which end he has to keep her off...


----------



## HuskStihl

Hedgerow said:


> And Hackberry...
> I saw one....
> :msp_sneaky:



I'm not going to "like" that post, even though it is frequently, demonstrably evident:kilt::drink::sheep::goat::beer::liquor:


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> some times the fitting in is like a roll of .050 sitting in an .063 bar



A line I've used when accused of running .050 is "even a 747 looks small when it crashes into the grand canyon"

I'll admit I'm brining .058 to the party


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> don't hate me bro but you would get skidder duty most the time lol.
> oh, and for cheap pay lol.
> 
> not cuz of yer falling but cuz i'm a saw hog.



Ok, maybe TC is looking for a Robin to his Batman. (and no Rob, *not* Ace and Gary)


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Dude...ya ain't even right! :cool2:



I have absolutely no idea what that post means, but I'm pretty sure I like it nonetheless


----------



## Hedgerow

HuskStihl said:


> I'm not going to "like" that post, even though it is frequently, demonstrably evident:kilt::drink::sheep::goat::beer::liquor:



I was talking literally... 


But figuratively works too..

And stuff...


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Ok, maybe TC is looking for a Robin to his Batman. (and no Rob, *not* Ace and Gary)



So am I like , your 3rd choice? Dang Rob! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> I was talking literally...
> 
> 
> But figuratively works too..
> 
> And stuff...



I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read yer earlier post! :hmm3grin2orange: hackberry oh damn that was clever!


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read yer earlier post! :hmm3grin2orange: hackberry oh damn that was clever!



The funny part was there was literally, a Hackberry tree right next to the one he was taking out.. The other connotation didn't even occur to me till husq's post...
Too funny!!!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> So am I like , your 3rd choice? Dang Rob! :msp_sneaky:



Dude your my first choice


----------



## JakeG

You guys are without a doubt, hilarious. 

Thanks for the clarity on tree species. When I was trying to determine the species, the leaves kept confusing me so it's nice to know varying leaves is common. In the past I always considered these red oaks (good smokin' wood) based off bark and smell. So why I mentioned white oak is beyond me... Anyway, I was impressed and pleasantly surprised with how defined the streaking was! 

I just wish I had Jeff-Like skills 

Yall already saw these a while back:


----------



## JakeG

Thanks Woodchuck for looking up the species!!! My "'Like" button doesn't work on this computer (but works on all the others) so consider your posts LIKED.


----------



## dooby

Howdy Boys and girls- what has every one been up to? Life is a lot better for me now. got a carpenter job and I am huntin' my rear off. The single life is very good other than a custody battle, I get to hunt almost every day and work for 5-6hrs banging nails and thumbs, and am meatin' w/a logger this week about a 2-3day a week saw gig , cutting for a tong tosser. Now that the heat wave is over the elk huntin' will be a lot better. And we can get up to 5 wolves this year. Smoked a hind quarter from a whitetail buck-damn it was good.


----------



## northmanlogging

Welcome back Doob


----------



## Trx250r180

took some better pics on angle that work for me so far with a file ,i'm sure next month i will find better ones :cool2:

key is to line inside corner of cutter with outside corner of cutter,if you rest the file on the tie strap about where i have it should get teeth like next set of pics i will post ,i have found different files ,this ones made in sweeden by valorbe ,notice the grooves are strait across ,my other files the grooves are at an angle ,more ,cant say which is better ,but i like this file ,it has a wooden handle on it made by forrester 

View attachment 314798
View attachment 314799
View attachment 314800
View attachment 314801
View attachment 314802


----------



## Trx250r180

here is what my cutter looks like using these angles ,notice the outside and inside corners pretty much line up ,and i am nicking the strap some doing so ,this cutter took 5 swipes to reshape to a file vs what my grinder was set at ,if you file all the time 2-3 swipes should clean up the tooth if don't hit dirt 

View attachment 314803
View attachment 314804
View attachment 314805
View attachment 314807
View attachment 314808



last pic is a better one of the plastic cap for twochains he needs


----------



## dooby

No elk today. It rained like crazy. Had the woolies on and was drenched. need some expensive "new-age" gear to hunt in a torrent. Now its off to bang some more nails. Will try for thee elusive Wapiti tomorrow morning. Ya'll have a good day!-DOOBY


----------



## JakeG

Is that 461 ported yet....

You know who you are!

Yesterday left me wanting a smaller/lighter saw, especially since there are few trees over 32". We have em, yes.. But most are 20-30". What I'm saying is I'm starting to drool over other saws and may or may not have had a dream where I worked all day and was not tired afterwards. 

The 461 looks good on paper but then again, a 390 is only .5lbs heavier. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> No elk today. It rained like crazy. Had the woolies on and was drenched. need some expensive "new-age" gear to hunt in a torrent. Now its off to bang some more nails. Will try for thee elusive Wapiti tomorrow morning. Ya'll have a good day!-DOOBY



now ur hunting :wink2:opcorn::bang:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Is that 461 ported yet....
> 
> You know who you are!
> 
> Yesterday left me wanting a smaller/lighter saw, especially since there are few trees over 32". We have em, yes.. But most are 20-30". What I'm saying is I'm starting to drool over other saws and may or may not have had a dream where I worked all day and was not tired afterwards.
> 
> The 461 looks good on paper but then again, a 390 is only .5lbs heavier. :biggrinbounce2:




corporate decision time


461 is heads.....


----------



## roberte

View attachment 314840
View attachment 314841
View attachment 314842


just a couple of shots on how I am set up

Right or wrong it works for _me_ 

wood on the ground, sawdust in your pocket


----------



## tramp bushler

JakeG said:


> Is that 461 ported yet....
> 
> You know who you are!
> 
> Yesterday left me wanting a smaller/lighter saw, especially since there are few trees over 32". We have em, yes.. But most are 20-30". What I'm saying is I'm starting to drool over other saws and may or may not have had a dream where I worked all day and was not tired afterwards.
> 
> The 461 looks good on paper but then again, a 390 is only .5lbs heavier. :biggrinbounce2:



You can wish in one hand. Ect. 
I don't care if your running a 339 . You run it all day your gonna get tired. 
IMO, get a 372 W. Have Mike juice it and your medium saw needs are fulfilled.

And you don't need different mount bars. Vibrates less also.


----------



## tramp bushler

Eventually y'all will figure out one of the reasons we don't back bar back cuts and we run full wrap handles. . Someday.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, do you mean me? i'm still waitin on my 660 to come home first. I do like the 461, it is tourqey. that said, 372 is good too. whatever flaver ya used to. I did not like the 385 I had but you can get a lemon from any one. 

I think I could prolly file square now, I was going about it backasswards with the wrong file last I tried it. hope cat got it too.


----------



## Hedgerow

tramp bushler said:


> Eventually y'all will figure out one of the reasons we don't back bar back cuts and we run full wrap handles. . Someday.



Before? Or after ya get hit in the nutz???

That being said, I back bar small trees all the time...


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey anybody had any issues with stihl es bars? I noticed today there is a chunk gone bout 1/2 inch long off one side of the rail. it only a sliver but I never saw this happen before. it is about 6 months old.


----------



## JakeG

TS, thanks for you input on the saws! I was messin' with tramp cause he said he'd think about porting his 461. I gave him ~20 minutes before asking if it was ported yet.  And here I am ribbin' him again. I do think the 372 w/28" light bar would handle 90-95% of what I do and wear on me less. The larger (40" and usually dead) oaks might be pushing it... but could probably get em down. I might benefit more from going on the twochains-diet rather than smoking fatty meats 2-3 times a month  It'd save me money too!


----------



## Trx250r180

infractions for all that don't file their chains square :cool2:


----------



## stihl sawing

Trx250r180 said:


> infractions for all that don't file their chains square :cool2:


Oh My!! He can do it too.


----------



## stihl sawing

I square file mine.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey anybody had any issues with stihl es bars? I noticed today there is a chunk gone bout 1/2 inch long off one side of the rail. it only a sliver but I never saw this happen before. it is about 6 months old.



Slayer, it is probably just me but I can wear out an ES real quick like, they chunk out right up near the tip seam. Also my tip spreads. I would be very happy to run one 6 months.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> infractions for all that don't file their chains square :cool2:



Fire away brother! I'm just not ready yet...i'm a little slow on new stuff.


----------



## twochains

stihl sawing said:


> I square file mine.



pftt! :rolleyes2:


----------



## JakeG

Brian, congrats on the promotion! Or so I assume!

Howdy fellas


----------



## stihl sawing

twochains said:


> pftt! :rolleyes2:


Well I don't really but didn't want to get infracted.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! I got my tail worked off today! Chased Hydro Ax with the piggie for 3 tanks and caught him, then I fell 3 tank fulls, and low and behold the boss showed back up and I chased the Hydro Ax for another 4 tanks...fricken riddiculous actually! 

Oh yeh, I got an eye opener right off the bat... I was limbing at head level and the saw flung a stick at me sticking in my bottom lip! I had to pull it out! That will wake ya up! and ifn you want pics to prove it...LOL! I will take a pic but it just looks like I been hanging out with morally casual attitude girls...(skanks) LMAO


----------



## jrcat

Yeah Im gonna sit down with a chain and file over the weekend and try to get it right.


----------



## JakeG

This is for everyone... (And first of all, sorry for a question that's likely been covered time and time again. Search isn't workin for me!)

One piece of equipment for logging mostly pine (20-30" dia, 70-100' tall) on flat terrain. Used, under 15k.. Your choice goes here _____________.

I know it's a tough question to answer. Bottom line, for me to seriously get into this, I'm gonna have to sub out SOMETHING. Imagine yourself starting from scratch.

NM started with a Ford 8 or 9N I believe.

I'm thinking skidder and borrow the JD 310C I have access to, though I hate to borrow anything.

Other notes: I do have a dodge diesel and could purchase a trailer/cheap skidder. However, transporting 10-11tons at a time is what I'm doing now, and it's not all that great.


----------



## twochains

A Bell feller buncher with dangle head... you can always hire out your trucking.


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> This is for everyone... (And first of all, sorry for a question that's likely been covered time and time again. Search isn't workin for me!)
> 
> One piece of equipment for logging mostly pine (20-30" dia, 70-100' tall) on flat terrain. Used, under 15k.. Your choice goes here _jd 440 or 225/230/240 jack or a dozer .
> 
> I know it's a tough question to answer. Bottom line, for me to seriously get into this, I'm gonna have to sub out SOMETHING. Imagine yourself starting from scratch.
> 
> NM started with a Ford 8 or 9N I believe.
> 
> I'm thinking skidder and borrow the JD 310C I have access to, though I hate to borrow anything.
> 
> Other notes: I do have a dodge diesel and could purchase a trailer/cheap skidder. However, transporting 10-11tons at a time is what I'm doing now, and it's not all that great.



I entered my vote. The reason I would go for a Timber Jack in your area is parts availability. Timber Jack of Texas


----------



## Blazin

stihl sawing said:


> Well I don't really but didn't want to get infracted.



Oh..


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> A Bell feller buncher with dangle head... you can always hire out your trucking.



Something to consider... You're right, they can be had for under 15k depending on age/condition. Had to do a search cause I didn't think it'd be possible! I don't think I'd enjoy it as much as manual falling... But the potential to do more work is there. 

If this were you and you bought the Bell, what would you do for skidding?


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Something to consider... You're right, they can be had for under 15k depending on age/condition. Had to do a search cause I didn't think it'd be possible! I don't think I'd enjoy it as much as manual falling... But the potential to do more work is there.
> 
> If this were you and you bought the Bell, what would you do for skidding?



A grapple skidder. Like a 360/380/450 Jack or a 648D Deere which could be had in the $12,000 to $15,000 range


----------



## jrcat

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1035&Manu=DEERE&MDLGrp=440


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Something to consider... You're right, they can be had for under 15k depending on age/condition. Had to do a search cause I didn't think it'd be possible! I don't think I'd enjoy it as much as manual falling... But the potential to do more work is there.
> 
> If this were you and you bought the Bell, what would you do for skidding?



Well I guess you need a skidder. You can however skid with a dangle head but it's not really feesable...but it can be done.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hedgerow said:


> This cutter turned out to be pretty fast...
> But I wouldn't use it for working conditions...




Why not. Looks good.


----------



## Hedgerow

tramp bushler said:


> Why not. Looks good.



In that condition, it would have been fine... But before I was done with it, It got thinned, tunneled, stoned, and touched up...

Weren't fit for field use after that... The teeth are liable to break off.. :hmm3grin2orange:

But damn, did it make that 562 cut fast...


----------



## tramp bushler

Hedgerow said:


> Me too...
> Cut with Mike's chain...
> Cut with stock chain...
> 
> Look at both...
> Do your damndest to duplicate...
> Then experiment a little...
> 
> Sort of a natural progression of things...
> 
> But word to the wise... Once you have removed too much of the rakers...???
> You may not get it useable again...




That's why I reccomend the Carlton File O Plate for doing depth guages


----------



## Hedgerow

tramp bushler said:


> That's why I reccomend the Carlton File O Plate for doing depth guages



Agreed... If you get a chain cutting "real good" a gauge will keep you in line... Though, I have been toying with the idea of a digital angle finder just for grins...


----------



## tramp bushler

Hedgerow said:


> Before? Or after ya get hit in the nutz???
> 
> That being said, I back bar small trees all the time...





I do too when jus slashing little stuff. But when falling timber size trees I let the dogs hold the saw.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Howdy all, playground is up!!!:msp_smile: Little extra ziptying nets and laying the floor tomorrow and we are done! I have a sneaking suspicion they designed those suckers for eight year olds, I feel like a contortionist right about now.

And now he wants a 350' zipline installed! A company came in and bid 17k, surely we can beat that bid, anyone ever messed around with one?


----------



## twochains

TheJollyLogger said:


> Howdy all, playground is up!!!:msp_smile: Little extra ziptying nets and laying the floor tomorrow and we are done! I have a sneaking suspicion they designed those suckers for eight year olds, I feel like a contortionist right about now.
> 
> And now he wants a 350' zipline installed! A company came in and bid 17k, surely we can beat that bid, anyone ever messed around with one?



Hey there Jolly! Just what in the Hell about a zip line could get anywhere near 17K??? It's a cable from one tree to another for Christ' sake. There are two areas around here that have some wicked ass'd zip lines...I haven't been yet but we have been talking about making a family day out of it...if I ever get the chance to do it. I think one zip line is up in Hedegrow's way...I think Branson.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

That was kind of what I thought. It is a little more involved than just a cable, going to build a launch tower, and a landing zone, and we do have to handle about 30' elevation change from start to finish, but I have a disposable groundie for the test run...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

There will be some branches and possibly whole trees that need to be removed, but in the interests of proper arboriculture we decided to build it first, then launch him, and every branch he hit we would prune afterward. I don't want to have to prune anymore than necessary, gliding through the canopy is part of the experience, right?:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

TheJollyLogger said:


> There will be some branches and possibly whole trees that need to be removed, but in the interests of proper arboriculture we decided to build it first, then launch him, and every branch he hit we would prune afterward. I don't want to have to prune anymore than necessary, gliding through the canopy is part of the experience, right?:msp_smile:



...


----------



## twochains

We are missing a few guys...Rob, slayer Mike and busted. Hope all is well with them....wait I think it's Rob's wife's anniversary :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Agreed... If you get a chain cutting "real good" a gauge will keep you in line... Though, I have been toying with the idea of a digital angle finder just for grins...





tramp bushler said:


> You can wish in one hand. Ect.
> I don't care if your running a 339 . You run it all day your gonna get tired.
> IMO, get a 372 W. Have Mike juice it and your medium saw needs are fulfilled.
> 
> And you don't need different mount bars. Vibrates less also.



Get an app for your smart phone for the digital angle finder. I have that and a magnetic base angle finder. 

A 70 cc saw ported will do 95% of the cutting in the lower 48. You can run a 32" with semi skip with a husky or Stihl version. It is just personal preference on which one it is. The jonsered are the best looking.


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> There will be some branches and possibly whole trees that need to be removed, but in the interests of proper arboriculture we decided to build it first, then launch him, and every branch he hit we would prune afterward. I don't want to have to prune anymore than necessary, gliding through the canopy is part of the experience, right?:msp_smile:



Give him a can of log marking paint and if he's really quick he can mark all the obstacles as he goes crashing through them. He might not remember where they all are...later.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gologit said:


> Give him a can of log marking paint and if he's really quick he can mark all the obstacles as he goes crashing through them. He might not remember where they all are...later.



I don't really trust him with complicated machinery like a spray can. I was just going to paint him, then prune the branches with paint on them.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Get an app for your smart phone for the digital angle finder. I have that and a magnetic base angle finder.
> 
> A 70 cc saw ported will do 95% of the cutting in the lower 48. You can run a 32" with semi skip with a husky or Stihl version. It is just personal preference on which one it is. The jonsered are the best looking.



Bite yer tongue Mike....







THIS....
Is just sexy...
:beauty3:


----------



## twochains

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Good stuff right there!


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Bite yer tongue Mike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS....
> Is just sexy...
> :beauty3:



Well not all of us are lucky enough to have a dolmar 9010


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> Bite yer tongue Mike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS....
> Is just sexy...
> :beauty3:



Was that hickory cut with square filed?


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Was that hickory cut with square filed?



No... Hackberry cut with semi chisel... :msp_smile:

It was a rather large Hackberry...

And no comments on the ugly stump either you guys... Yer supposed to be looking at the saw...


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Well not all of us are lucky enough to have a dolmar 9010



But they're right up your alley... Big heavy cinder block like things. Run big bars... Big ole' felling dawgs...
And no decomp button... 
You should get one...
:msp_smile:


----------



## twochains

Stump look fine Hedge. My bad, I thought it was Hickory...looks real similar. :taped:


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> But they're right up your alley... Big heavy cinder block like things. Run big bars... Big ole' felling dawgs...
> And no decomp button...
> You should get one...
> :msp_smile:



Well you send me that one and I'll send you something else to replace it with. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Well you send me that one and I'll send you something else to replace it with. :beer::beer::beer:



Hmmmmmmm......



Thinking.......


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmmmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking.......



Well just let Justin bring it back from Jeremy's


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> This is for everyone... (And first of all, sorry for a question that's likely been covered time and time again. Search isn't workin for me!)
> 
> One piece of equipment for logging mostly pine (20-30" dia, 70-100' tall) on flat terrain. Used, under 15k.. Your choice goes here _____________.
> 
> I know it's a tough question to answer. Bottom line, for me to seriously get into this, I'm gonna have to sub out SOMETHING. Imagine yourself starting from scratch.
> 
> NM started with a Ford 8 or 9N I believe.
> 
> I'm thinking skidder and borrow the JD 310C I have access to, though I hate to borrow anything.
> 
> Other notes: I do have a dodge diesel and could purchase a trailer/cheap skidder. However, transporting 10-11tons at a time is what I'm doing now, and it's not all that great.



Day late dollar short as usual... Skidders are cheap out here, still a clark in Enumclaw/Blackdiamond for 7k, Garrett 15 for 3k, deere skidders in the 4-10k range.


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Stump look fine Hedge. My bad, I thought it was Hickory...looks real similar. :taped:



Most of the crap I cut looks like this...






But the Dolmar is still sexy...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, you need a mid size grapple skidder above all else. cable be ok to, ya still young. try to get a powershift tourqconverter drive, they give less driveline trouble. no, ya not be movin it with yer pickup truck. deere is most available but a sob to work on. clark, jack, almost the same driveline n easy to service + they tough. cat good tractors parts a bit spendy like deere. I no fan of franklin but they can be had on the cheap side. you will be workin on whatever ya get, grease is yer friend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Day late dollar short as usual... Skidders are cheap out here, still a clark in Enumclaw/Blackdiamond for 7k, Garrett 15 for 3k, deere skidders in the 4-10k range.



yea, they are cheap there. 540b goin 10-20 grand on this side.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> Most of the crap I cut looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Dolmar is still sexy...



is that hedge or locast? I always wanted to try a dolmar, non around here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, I been runnin es bars for a while now n this the first one I had do this. it bout in the middle. wonder if they got a quality control issue.


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> is that hedge or locast? I always wanted to try a dolmar, non around here.



Hedge... 
Hard as a damn rock...


----------



## JakeG

Cat, Clint, NM & TS.. Thanks guys for your input. Sounds skidder is the right choice to start with. 




northmanlogging said:


> Day late dollar short as usual... Skidders are cheap out here, still a clark in Enumclaw/Blackdiamond for 7k, Garrett 15 for 3k, deere skidders in the 4-10k range.





treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, you need a mid size grapple skidder above all else. cable be ok to, ya still young. try to get a powershift tourqconverter drive, they give less driveline trouble. no, ya not be movin it with yer pickup truck. deere is most available but a sob to work on. clark, jack, almost the same driveline n easy to service + they tough. cat good tractors parts a bit spendy like deere. I no fan of franklin but they can be had on the cheap side. you will be workin on whatever ya get, grease is yer friend.



Good thing I'm a mechanic by trade, and am familiar with diesels.

From the looks of things, I could be in a skidder and maybe should set my dodge up as a service truck w/compressor. 

What are your opinions on Prentice loaders? Good/bad models, etc


----------



## twochains

Mike, idk there was a shipment that came in to the shop and the roller was real loose feeling from the get go. slayer you remember me saying the bars weren't lasting and th mechanic switched us over to Oregon? My rails are already suffering on one side pretty bad on the Oregon bar. I doubt we will get any more of them, go back to the ES. I was actually thinking about a hard nosed just for days when I have to run behind the Hydro Ax.


----------



## mdavlee

See if you can get a few of the total bars to run. The rails seem to last a lot longer than Oregon and Stihl.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Cat, Clint, NM & TS.. Thanks guys for your input. Sounds skidder is the right choice to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm a mechanic by trade, and am familiar with diesels.
> 
> From the looks of things, I could be in a skidder and maybe should set my dodge up as a service truck w/compressor.
> 
> What are your opinions on Prentice loaders? Good/bad models, etc




Jake, I just was talking to my boss, he has a few skidders and I asked him about one behind his house. The skidder is a Timber Jack 450 C grapple skidder. With a brand new re-built motor, new hydro pump and new center pins...he would sell it for $18.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Mike, idk there was a shipment that came in to the shop and the roller was real loose feeling from the get go. slayer you remember me saying the bars weren't lasting and th mechanic switched us over to Oregon? My rails are already suffering on one side pretty bad on the Oregon bar. I doubt we will get any more of them, go back to the ES. I was actually thinking about a hard nosed just for days when I have to run behind the Hydro Ax.



if I was you, i'd set up an 046 or 044 with a 20 for that type of thing. the bar ordeal is starting to get on my nerves. i'm gonna try some japan bars n see what they made of. bars should not chunk like that for no reason, I been foolin with this crap long enugh to know this is BS.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Cat, Clint, NM & TS.. Thanks guys for your input. Sounds skidder is the right choice to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm a mechanic by trade, and am familiar with diesels.
> 
> From the looks of things, I could be in a skidder and maybe should set my dodge up as a service truck w/compressor.
> 
> What are your opinions on Prentice loaders? Good/bad models, etc



loader brand don't matter, look for cracks n welds in the boom. push down on the ground with the grapple while a friend watches the turntable, any movement n she wore bad. try not to buy one that had a delimber on it, they hard on um. you will like joysticks better but levers work fine.


----------



## tramp bushler

northmanlogging said:


> Day late dollar short as usual... Skidders are cheap out here, still a clark in Enumclaw/Blackdiamond for 7k, Garrett 15 for 3k, deere skidders in the 4-10k range.





I'm surprised they are still available. It would cost 5 k $ toget it from there to here. Maybe more.


----------



## northmanlogging

jake I did start with a beat old ford, it worked, it was paid for, it was also a pain in the ass and slow. The skidder was a huge step in the right direction, if you got the coin get the best you can afford. Jacks are good just rare to see one for sale here, deeres are like flys Cat made a few but they all demand a healthy price Franklin/CanCar/Garrett/#### all who knows what name they went under...

For the ground your on in Texas grapple would be my first choice, line skidders are just slow to hook/unhook, and nobody really likes dragging 3/4,7/8" wire rope 100' through the brush (well I kinda do... but I have a few (2) screws loose)

bunchers and processors are nice and all for the big boys and the big bills, but use little guys I feel its better to stay small and work up to big boy toys with big boy bills... (some of them big processors are burning like 90-100 gallons a day...)

Hiring out the equipment move is no big deal, call yer favorite self-loader jockey and toss him a few bills (usually around 2-400 depending on how far ya gotta go).

Eventually I plan on getting a shovel, a cat, a small yarder (christy/koller) or a yoder, maybe even start doing DNR-FS work (gasp!!) but that is many years down the road... for now I'm mostly happy hand falling and line skidding.


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> I'm surprised they are still available. It would cost 5 k $ toget it from there to here. Maybe more.



yea, cost a fortune to truck here too. never a deal close by.
I need another skidder like a hole in the head really.


----------



## twochains

Slayer, I bought a bar once...I want to say it was maybe called a Total?? It was stainless steel maybe? Anyway I was cutting an ERC job and ran into a section that had sand rot in it. "True" sandrot will have a little hole in the center and when you fall the tree sand pours out the hole. Anyway I had payed $75 for that bar (12 years ago) and wore the rails out in 2 weeks. That sand is bad on stuff.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Slayer, I bought a bar once...I want to say it was maybe called a Total?? It was stainless steel maybe? Anyway I was cutting an ERC job and ran into a section that had sand rot in it. "True" sandrot will have a little hole in the center and when you fall the tree sand pours out the hole. Anyway I had payed $75 for that bar (12 years ago) and wore the rails out in 2 weeks. That sand is bad on stuff.



I expect that would ruin any bar. that why they run carbide on the feller bunchers.


----------



## northmanlogging

tramp bushler said:


> I'm surprised they are still available. It would cost 5 k $ toget it from there to here. Maybe more.



The guys who own em are retiring, and there isn't any young folks looking to get into it, if there are they are running equipment on the big yarder and mill owned jobs. #### whens the last time you saw a cutter that was under 30.

Talked to a guy thats ran a Garrett 21 for the last 20-30 years he's 71...and been chasing under a yarder the last two years... (he ain't selling, I asked...)


----------



## twochains

Have a good evening Men. You guys stay safe out there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Have a good evening Men. You guys stay safe out there.



you do the same ol boy.


----------



## JakeG

Lots of good info.. Just leaving church, I'll have to read it in a bit. Thanks men.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> I have a disposable groundie for the test run...





TheJollyLogger said:


> I don't really trust him with complicated machinery like a spray can. I was just going to paint him, then prune the branches with paint on them.



Guys, just like Ice P and EricNY, I've signed on with an outfit! The owner is Jeff, a friendly spouse collecting kinda guy. He's entrusting me with the most important job in tree care, the groundie! I told him I have some awesome saws, and mad skills, but he said he has a more important job for me first! Wish me luck!


----------



## OlympicYJ

If you do get a line machine do your homework on the winches. You don't want to have to tear it apart every time you let it sit for a week or so. The old mans Can-Car has a POS carco on it. Brake band freezes up and you gotta tear it apart and free it up.


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Guys, just like Ice P and EricNY, I've signed on with an outfit! The owner is Jeff, a friendly spouse collecting kinda guy. He's entrusting me with the most important job in tree care, the groundie! I told him I have some awesome saws, and mad skills, but he said he has a more important job for me first! Wish me luck!



Dammit, I was going to try for the Zip Line Test Pilot job but you beat me to it. That's okay, go ahead on it.

I think that you might be a better candidate...matter of fact I'm sure of it. I'm already familiar with the sound of my own bones breaking and it's an experience everyone should have. Part of this old guy thing is making sure the young folks coming up behind me don't miss out on any important career events. With your background you can just patch yourself up and get ready for the next run.

Don't forget the paint can...Jeff's way is messy and wasteful and paint costs money. Take some video.


----------



## northmanlogging

its funny but I don't remember any of the actual impacts, just the haze afterwards and sometimes just before...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Fire away brother! I'm just not ready yet...i'm a little slow on new stuff.



its not exactly new :alien2:



twochains said:


> Evening Men! I got my tail worked off today! Chased Hydro Ax with the piggie for 3 tanks and caught him, then I fell 3 tank fulls, and low and behold the boss showed back up and I chased the Hydro Ax for another 4 tanks...fricken riddiculous actually!
> 
> Oh yeh, I got an eye opener right off the bat... I was limbing at head level and the saw flung a stick at me sticking in my bottom lip! I had to pull it out! That will wake ya up! and ifn you want pics to prove it...LOL! I will take a pic but it just looks like I been hanging out with morally casual attitude girls...(skanks) LMAO



and what is wrong with hanging with "morally casual attitude girls"


----------



## roberte

TheJollyLogger said:


> Howdy all, playground is up!!!:msp_smile: Little extra ziptying nets and laying the floor tomorrow and we are done! I have a sneaking suspicion they designed those suckers for eight year olds, I feel like a contortionist right about now.
> 
> And now he wants a 350' zipline installed! A* company came in and bid 17k*, surely we can beat that bid, anyone ever messed around with one?



there is a reason for that...


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> No... Hackberry cut with semi chisel... :msp_smile:
> 
> It was a rather large Hackberry...
> 
> And no comments on the ugly stump either you guys... Yer supposed to be looking at the saw...



but you put it in the picture


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> Most of the crap I cut looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Dolmar is still sexy...



happy to see theres a dolmar fan in the house :msp_smile:


----------



## JakeG

Cat, you mentioned dozer. Fill me in on potential advantages to having this first. I haven't done this so if there are advantages I just don't know.

Clint... Thanks for lookin out for me sir. I'm gonna have to look locally first  We all know how expensive transporting equipment can be!

TS... There's a loader/skidder for sale in the general area. They can probably be had for under 16k. Thanks for the tips on the turntable and boom. How would you tell if it had a delimber on it? I imagine that'd be a question to ask the owner, in hopes of getting an honest answer.



northmanlogging said:


> For the ground your on in Texas grapple would be my first choice, line skidders are just slow to hook/unhook, and nobody really likes dragging 3/4,7/8" wire rope 100' through the brush (well I kinda do... but I have a few (2) screws loose)..............
> 
> I've definitely got a few screws loose. I wouldn't be here otherwise  That's a compliment to you all, it's good to have screws loose. I'd hate to be up tight and uppity.
> 
> bunchers and processors are nice and all for the big boys and the big bills, but use little guys I feel its better to stay small and work up to big boy toys with big boy bills... (some of them big processors are burning like 90-100 gallons a day...)
> 
> I honestly don't want anything to do with big boy logging toys. Max I can see myself owning is service truck, skidder, loader, tractor maybe dozer.
> 
> Hiring out the equipment move is no big deal, call yer favorite self-loader jockey and toss him a few bills (usually around 2-400 depending on how far ya gotta go).
> 
> I need to find one of these.. an older honest guy w/self loader.
> 
> Eventually I plan on getting a shovel, a cat, a small yarder (christy/koller) or a yoder, maybe even start doing DNR-FS work (gasp!!) but that is many years down the road... for now I'm mostly happy hand falling and line skidding.



Good luck NM, don't get TOO big unless that's what ya want. A while back (in another thread) most of yall were saying when you got big, the bills got big, so did the headaches but the paycheck didn't grow equally.



OlympicYJ said:


> If you do get a line machine do your homework on the winches. You don't want to have to tear it apart every time you let it sit for a week or so. The old mans Can-Car has a POS carco on it. Brake band freezes up and you gotta tear it apart and free it up.



I've got more homework to do than I ever have. Thank you for the tip on winches 

I'm stlll looking to get hooked up with a crew as I think this would be best. Especially if they aren't a bunch of tweakers. There's no amount of homework or schooling that can substitute for industry experience... Which is what I need.

Thanks again gentleman for the incredibly helpful words of experience and advice.


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> now ur hunting :wink2:opcorn::bang:



Ummm. anyways-huntin' tomorrow should be pretty good. You still stuck in Cali.? Maybe you could come up and help port a steak or two out of the brush.  The temps are droppin' and there is just enough cloud cover to keep the bulls at bay during the present moon phase. Bring yer bow. The bears are still feedin' on Hucks. Non_res, tags are pretty cheap compaired to gas.:cool2:


----------



## tramp bushler

R all you guys typing away?


----------



## Gologit

JakeG said:


> Good luck NM, don't get TOO big unless that's what ya want. A while back (in another thread) most of yall were saying when you got big, the bills got big, so did the headaches but the paycheck didn't grow equally.



Yup. If the money grew as fast as the aggravation and stress it might be worth it. We used to compare the way the gap between gross income and net profit increased as things got bigger and more complex. LOL...If We'd kept on the way we were going pretty soon we'd be _paying_ to log instead of _getting_ paid.

Don't get me wrong, we did all right but we had good people, a good market, and a lot of good luck. We also put in more hours every day and more seven day weeks than anybody else in the outfit.
At some point you have to decide if you have the business or if the business has you.


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Dammit, I was going to try for the Zip Line Test Pilot job but you beat me to it. That's okay, go ahead on it.
> 
> I think that you might be a better candidate...matter of fact I'm sure of it. I'm already familiar with the sound of my own bones breaking and it's an experience everyone should have. Part of this old guy thing is making sure the young folks coming up behind me don't miss out on any important career events. With your background you can just patch yourself up and get ready for the next run.
> 
> Don't forget the paint can...Jeff's way is messy and wasteful and paint costs money. Take some video.



riding in flying cats are still on the bucket list i see


----------



## tramp bushler

Moose season has 2 days left. I haven't even been out yet. . But I got the wood shed up and am filling it. I'm hoping to get the wife a caribou during the second season.


----------



## dooby

I did manage to find a Doug fir that might have 3 cord in it. It's even on the uphill side of things. Now to locate a truck and trailer. (after elk tag is punched -of coarse). :hmm3grin2orange: priorities first:cool2:


----------



## dooby

tramp bushler said:


> Moose season has 2 days left. I haven't even been out yet. . But I got the wood shed up and am filling it. I'm hoping to get the wife a caribou during the second season.



Don't seasons come in boxes of twenty at Wal-Mart ?:hmm3grin2orange: I mean cartridges-silly


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> Yup. If the money grew as fast as the aggravation and stress it might be worth it. We used to compare the way the gap between gross income and net profit increased as things got bigger and more complex. LOL...If We'd kept on the way we were going pretty soon we'd be _paying_ to log instead of _getting_ paid.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we did all right but we had good people, a good market, and a lot of good luck. We also put in more hours every day and more seven day weeks than anybody else in the outfit.
> At some point you have to decide if you have the business or if the business has you.



Hahaha. You know better than that. There's no deciding....You just have to realize that the business has you, and then admit it.
It's all a mater of being honest with yourself.  

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> Yup. If the money grew as fast as the aggravation and stress it might be worth it. We used to compare the way the gap between gross income and net profit increased as things got bigger and more complex. LOL...If We'd kept on the way we were going pretty soon we'd be _paying_ to log instead of _getting_ paid.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we did all right but we had good people, a good market, and a lot of good luck. We also put in more hours every day and more seven day weeks than anybody else in the outfit.
> At some point you have to decide if you have the business or if the business has you.



Hel, working full time at the machine shop and killing trees is getting to be a whole lot of work... Its ok though the missus is paid off and I got some money in the bank for the first time in years... resisting the urge to buy more broken equipment...(have hammer will travel)

Don't know if I'll ever be the big name in town (them shoes are very large and very filled)
Aim high right...

From what I can tell staying small is just better for everything, a small yarder crew would be nice to keep working through the winter. And a shovel would mean not being dependent on the few self loaders working anymore, Dozers are just fun... but in the end I really don't like being the boss, I prefer to work alone or with one other person, less problems that way, and if your the boss, you have to fix all problems. Which is why I hate being the boss and why I've quit 4 jobs...


----------



## redprospector

dooby said:


> Ummm. anyways-huntin' tomorrow should be pretty good. You still stuck in Cali.? Maybe you could come up and help port a steak or two out of the brush.  The temps are droppin' and there is just enough cloud cover to keep the bulls at bay during the present moon phase. Bring yer bow. The bears are still feedin' on Hucks. Non_res, tags are pretty cheap compaired to gas.:cool2:







My hunt is done. :msp_smile:

Andy


----------



## dooby

redprospector said:


> My hunt is done. :msp_smile:
> 
> Andy



Congratulations-:boss: that's a respectable bull. bet he eats good ,too! Maybe I will be fortunate enough to put a pic up in the very near future. I am not sure though, I didn't go to church tonight.


----------



## dooby

What happened to roberte? Maybe he is already on his way here?lol. He better hurry if he is-the wolves don't take breaks.


----------



## redprospector

dooby said:


> Congratulations-:boss: that's a respectable bull. bet he eats good ,too! Maybe I will be fortunate enough to put a pic up in the very near future. I am not sure though, I didn't go to church tonight.



Haha. I'm sure you're forgiven. I'm working 7 days a week to make up for my hunt (and other stuff), so I won't be in church Sunday. But I'll put in a good word for ya tomorrow while I'm talking to him at work. 
I hope you get one that makes mine look like the runt he is. When I shot him I wasn't thinking too much about antlers. I was aiming at a white wrapper that said STEAK on the top of it.

Andy


----------



## OlympicYJ

Nice lookin bull Andy!

North

I wouldn't go the koller route if you wanted to do some yarding. A yoader would be the better route in my opinion. No guylines and you can run one guy in the brush. Plus you can load with it. Downside is they are expensive and wind up being a little on the porkey side for shovel logging. Plus they are an expensive machine to shovel log and load with. Most guys use a yoader as a yoader because of them being heavy and expensive and you have to keep them busy to make the math work on em. Did I say they were expensive? 

A tong tosser could be a nice alternative as they are a single drum and doesn't add much weight to the machine.


JakeG

A downside to the cats are they are more expensive to run over a skidder and they are slower production wise. Where a cat shines is in steep ground that a skidder can't work on and or struggles in. Think tractive force and stability on this one. A line skidder on the other hand is better on steep ground than a grapple skidder. With a cat you can do road bulding and such as an added source of income in addition to logging.

Bob

Yupp those getting bigger headaches are the pits!

As an addendum to what Bob said; watch your price. There is working cheap and working at a loss. You have to find that fine line where you are doing it profitably and by that I mean making a living not just breaking even. The highball cable loggers around here that have stayed in business for years usually have a niche (only logs steep ground for the higher price as an example) and don't back down on their price. But to do this they need to be able to get the job done and have built up a reputation for gettin er done. The guys that always drop their price keep dropping it to stay in business and generally wind up going out of business. I guess what I'm getting at is watch your price and don't udercut the other guy just to get the job.

Wes


----------



## dooby

There is a bull we have been workin' that is snappin' 4-5" lodge pole at chest height. he is a slob. if his offspring (4x5 rag) gets in my way he is gonna be steaks. I didn't mean to sound like your bull was um-uhh.... small. its big enough. up here the huntin' is gettin' harder each year. And as far as the church thing goes- it was a pun. The GOD I worship says its o.k to work when your ox is in a ditch. I worked late so I could hunt tomorrow...And the horns taste ####ty anyhow.:msp_thumbsup: I quit drinkin for health reasons a coupla months ago and need a lot less money but I need more money for gas to hunt and the rest is just the rest. Great job on the bull!!!!


----------



## dooby

rob- when you comin' this way?


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> What happened to roberte? Maybe he is already on his way here?lol. He better hurry if he is-the wolves don't take breaks.



Good evening sir.


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> rob- when you comin' this way?



When you get that yarder... :cool2:


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> When you get that yarder... :cool2:



That's gonna be a bit. the ex figured out what I was up to and put a financial kibosh in all my plans. it will be next spring if at all and Alaska may be in the windshield tooo.


----------



## dooby

if I don't get a cutting job soon I will have to change my handle thingy at the bottom of my posts to "My worm drive is chisel ground, too." Or "my miter saw can do a back cut, too." :hmm3grin2orange: But until then the hunting thing is kool:cool2:


----------



## roberte

dooby said:


> That's gonna be a bit. the ex figured out what I was up to and put a financial kibosh in all my plans. it will be next spring if at all and Alaska may be in the windshield tooo.



Well there's still a chance...
We still have our good looks.....


----------



## dooby

roberte said:


> Well there's still a chance...
> We still have our good looks.....



I thought you said we had a chance......:hmm3grin2orange:i run solo these days. and I saw a pic. of you. you still sportin that magnum p.i. mustache? hehehehehe:cool2:


----------



## dooby

4:00 a.m. is gonna come early. good night, boys! And the huntin' prayers are thanked in advance. God has been very good to me this year in many ways. now for some steaks.


----------



## rwoods

*It's working?*

Let's see if I can post. Ron


----------



## rwoods

How about pictures? Ron

View attachment 314921
View attachment 314922
View attachment 314923
View attachment 314924


----------



## rwoods

*It works.*

I got a little bored without you guys so I dragged the scales to the garage and weighed three of my ready to work saws (i.e. full of mix and oil). First up was my woodlot bucking 8 pin PM800 with a 20" - a smidgen over 23#. Then a MS362 with a 25" - a smidgen under 19.5# and a 036Pro - a smidgen over 18#. Ron

PS The city hasn't moved the roll-off yet so I may be in trouble.


----------



## rwoods

Guys? I guess everyone else got bored too. Ron


----------



## Gologit

Just got here. Was the site down again?


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Just got here. Was the site down again?



It just came back on i think ,have not been able get on all day


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> Just got here. Was the site down again?



Yes. Something about the backup overloading the server's disk space. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

So the moral of the story is, hackers are bad!


----------



## rwoods

I am a bad hacker. Wood only though. Ron


----------



## jrcat

JakeG said:


> Cat, Clint, NM & TS.. Thanks guys for your input. Sounds skidder is the right choice to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm a mechanic by trade, and am familiar with diesels.
> 
> From the looks of things, I could be in a skidder and maybe should set my dodge up as a service truck w/compressor.
> 
> What are your opinions on Prentice loaders? Good/bad models, etc





twochains said:


> Jake, I just was talking to my boss, he has a few skidders and I asked him about one behind his house. The skidder is a Timber Jack 450 C grapple skidder. With a brand new re-built motor, new hydro pump and new center pins...he would sell it for $18.





treeslayer2003 said:


> loader brand don't matter, look for cracks n welds in the boom. push down on the ground with the grapple while a friend watches the turntable, any movement n she wore bad. try not to buy one that had a delimber on it, they hard on um. you will like joysticks better but levers work fine.





JakeG said:


> Cat, you mentioned dozer. Fill me in on potential advantages to having this first. I haven't done this so if there are advantages I just don't know.
> 
> Clint... Thanks for lookin out for me sir. I'm gonna have to look locally first  We all know how expensive transporting equipment can be!
> 
> TS... There's a loader/skidder for sale in the general area. They can probably be had for under 16k. Thanks for the tips on the turntable and boom. How would you tell if it had a delimber on it? I imagine that'd be a question to ask the owner, in hopes of getting an honest answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck NM, don't get TOO big unless that's what ya want. A while back (in another thread) most of yall were saying when you got big, the bills got big, so did the headaches but the paycheck didn't grow equally.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got more homework to do than I ever have. Thank you for the tip on winches
> 
> I'm stlll looking to get hooked up with a crew as I think this would be best. Especially if they aren't a bunch of tweakers. There's no amount of homework or schooling that can substitute for industry experience... Which is what I need.
> 
> Thanks again gentleman for the incredibly helpful words of experience and advice.



Jake, I think a grapple/line skidder is what you need.I use my TD8 to skid with when the ground and distance allows. Dozer skidding is expensive. Go with Mike's advice on the loader as well as check the swing gear/motor and the grapple and rotator out really well.


----------



## treeslayer2003

what happened? I couldn't get on here till now.


----------



## jrcat

Jake that 450C that Clint mentioned is a good deal. 5.9 cummins , clark trans. and probably an esco gapple. 450 jacks are a BRUISER though. they wiegh in at almost 14 ton. But they pull like the mad. The axles and planetaries are very robust on these skidders.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> what happened? I couldn't get on here till now.



I had no idea there was a problem till now.


----------



## mdavlee

Site was down all day. Getting tired of it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

mdavlee said:


> Site was down all day. Getting tired of it.



me to, I actually checked out another site.....but it ain't like here.


----------



## jrcat

Im out guys.. Long day......


----------



## paccity

as with man , anything man made is flawed . you all will get over it.:msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, I have had the best luck with Clark/ Lufkin winches. they just don't give trouble.
they are wet clutch type so no rusting occurs. they are found on Clark, Tigercat, and certain year Cats. not sure but may have been on some TJacks...????


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im out guys.. Long day......



me too on the long day...several in a row. catch ya later.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! I'm glad administration got that mess cleared up some! Hackers probably infecting the site with virus. 

Thanks administration for getting us back on line! :msp_thumbup: Arborist Site is definitely the #1 pick for logging sites hands down.

So how was you fellas' day today? Mine sucked pretty bad...damn Hydro Ax hung up more timber than I would in two months of ciombined bad days. I don't mind the Hydro Ax in these pine...it is taking so many to get a load it's riddiculous. I spotted a White Oak magnum down in a steep ravine, I'm gonna snipe it 2moro and maybe make a vid...prolly one of this years top 10 trees as of yet. Anyway, just wanted to check in and see how you fellas was doing!


----------



## treeslayer2003

buncher not spossed to hang um up.


----------



## HuskStihl

Ran a tank thru the 394 bucking the hacked down birch into "not hurt the back too much" sized pieces (1 quart in 30 minutes, thirsty biznitch!). That thing just gets stronger and stronger. Now I gotta give a decent pull on the handle even with the magic blue button depressed


----------



## twochains

I know right! It sucks...I mean I understand the poles needing to be bunched for easier skidding but #### he hung up some stuff that I was like...Really??? Why not back up another 10 feet then let go of it? I got to thinking he did it out of meanness. 

Hey slayer, do you ever put your back cut in first and set your wedge then put in your face for back leaners? I been doing that the last couple days...it works good on like 20" pine and smaller...that is all I have tried it on.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Ran a tank thru the 394 bucking the hacked down birch into "not hurt the back too much" sized pieces (1 quart in 30 minutes, thirsty biznitch!). That thing just gets stronger and stronger. Now I gotta give a decent pull on the handle even with the magic blue button depressed



Ifn you was a "good" buddy..you'd let me run that hopped up 394 for a day and let me give an opinion being as that I have yet to ever run a Husky. :msp_wink: :msp_rolleyes: JJ


----------



## treeslayer2003

no never tried that. but there is a lot of ways to skin a cat bro. hope busted is ok.


----------



## HuskStihl

BTW, I figured what went wrong with my ugly ass humboldty block face thing. My 385xp with 175psi was not strong enough for the weight, throwing the earth's gravitational force off slightly, thus effecting my near corner. The thing on top arrived in the mail yesterday, and the thing on the bottom I picked up on the 'bay several months ago. I'm feeling those two things are gonna go together even better than chocolate and peanut butter (with a little help from somebody).

View attachment 314946


I'm also trying to get a full or 3/4 wrap handle, but it's harder than i'da thunk. Any ideas? Waiting for metal nate to make big dogs, then I'll be a pro for sure!

Jake, UR not thinking about giving up your comfy, benefit laden job to be a full time logger are ya? If so, I know an awesome faller an hour west of you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I wonder where and what all he been up to? Have any yens talked to him? 


slayer, I saw it on one of Tarzans vids...I been thinking on it for a while and decide to try it on something that wouldn't be much of a loss...worked well so I kept on using it. I was also on a slight slope...maybe different story on flatter ground


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeh, I wonder where and what all he been up to? Have any yens talked to him?
> 
> 
> slayer, I saw it on one of Tarzans vids...I been thinking on it for a while and decide to try it on something that wouldn't be much of a loss...worked well so I kept on using it. I was also on a slight slope...maybe different story on flatter ground



we were talkin pretty regular then he jus didn't come back. i'm a little worried. nuthin wrong with tryin new things, jus be carful. I still think ya need a heavyer driver than a chunk lol.


----------



## mdavlee

EBay will be a good place to find a wrap handle for it. Post in the swap meet thread in the chainsaw stickies. Someone may have one hanging around.


----------



## HuskStihl

They are starting dirt work on the lot two down from me. Boys love big machines, and we couldn't help but play around on 'em a little


View attachment 314951


That excavator also takes out trees in a hurry. they had a pretty good pile of pines when we went by tonight to watch the machines. Two guys had been charged with cutting the trees into burn pile lengths, and we were there for about 20 minutes all the while one stood on top of a 36" pine log with a non-husky 390 with what appeared to be a 24" bar, "sawing" like you would with a ripsaw. Didn't get through one cut in 20 minutes. Chain also had about a 2 inch gap hanging when he took a rest. Some Scottish people make fun of my big saws, but that cut would have been about 30 seconds with the 394 with the 42" and a wedge (that I may or not have hit)


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jake, UR not thinking about giving up your comfy, benefit laden job to be a full time logger are ya? If so, I know an awesome faller an hour west of you 


It's closer to 3 1/2 hrs.... Oh wait, my bad...:msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

What??? You don't like my caveman bat??? WH WHAT? LOL! I need more wedges is what I need...when I go pick up my dual port muffler for the 660, I can see what that shop has. I need new chaps also.. the bottom hem is ripped off from all the briars and sticks are starting to mess with me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What??? You don't like my caveman bat??? WH WHAT? LOL! I need more wedges is what I need...when I go pick up my dual port muffler for the 660, I can see what that shop has. I need new chaps also.. the bottom hem is ripped off from all the briars and sticks are starting to mess with me.



10" triple taper is my favorite. stihl is same as K&H I think.


----------



## HuskStihl

Y'all think Jolly Jeff is a good wood worker? I made a canoe today! For all the people who said I'd never be able to produce anything significant in my life I say "suck on this"

View attachment 314957


But, as I abso-####ing-lutely ####ing hate punk ass canoes, I sawed it up into little letter U's


----------



## treeslayer2003

I cannot seem to enlarge a pic. ya coulda sailed it first :msp_sneaky:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Operation playhouse is done! And Operation zipline is a go! If we can't build a kickass zipline for 12K, we're just gonna hang it up. Measurement is 440', with a 20' drop. Should be a wild ride!


----------



## northmanlogging

TheJollyLogger said:


> Operation playhouse is done! And Operation zipline is a go! If we can't build a kickass zipline for 12K, we're just gonna hang it up. Measurement is 440', with a 20' drop. Should be a wild ride!



you supply the plane ticket I'll bring a tin hat and a loin cloth to test it for ya!:msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

Me either Husk...


Hey since both Mikes are on here, you all have any opinions to how Hedge sharpened those drags? I'm thinking about filing mine knife bladed, couldn't hurt any could it?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Y'all think Jolly Jeff is a good wood worker? I made a canoe today! For all the people who said I'd never be able to produce anything significant in my life I say "suck on this"
> 
> View attachment 314957
> 
> 
> But, as I abso-####ing-lutely ####ing hate punk ass canoes, I sawed it up into little letter U's



The pic won't load, Jon, I wanna see it! Jeff.

Btw, it's doing that funny water out of the sky thing again....


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> you supply the plane ticket I'll bring a tin hat and a loin cloth to test it for ya!:msp_w00t:



HELL YES! LOL! A flying half naked dred locked giant of a Man taking a spin on the ZIP LINE!....that video would go viral :msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> you supply the plane ticket I'll bring a tin hat and a loin cloth to test it for ya!:msp_w00t:


you crack me up north


twochains said:


> Me either Husk...
> 
> 
> Hey since both Mikes are on here, you all have any opinions to how Hedge sharpened those drags? I'm thinking about filing mine knife bladed, couldn't hurt any could it?



I dunno that may make it run. mebbe not idk.
I think he just made um smaller like old chain ifn any y'all remember.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

northmanlogging said:


> you supply the plane ticket I'll bring a tin hat and a loin cloth to test it for ya!:msp_w00t:



Sorry, first ride goes to the groundie we can't seem to get rid of. Desperate times call for desperate measures...:msp_unsure:


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Me either Husk...
> 
> 
> Hey since both Mikes are on here, you all have any opinions to how Hedge sharpened those drags? I'm thinking about filing mine knife bladed, couldn't hurt any could it?



I use a dremel to thin them down. They will bit harder and not be as smooth cutting. I would keep trying to get the teeth to bite harder and not just lowering the rakers. A real good cutting chain won't have rakers any lower than a new one. Square is a different world on raker height. If you're in softer woods like out west you can get away with the .030" and lower.


----------



## twochains

I got to thinking about that...would ya sharpen "with" the cutter or against? Would with the cuter possibly pull the cut a slight bit before it hit the cutter? Hmmm...


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Jake, UR not thinking about giving up your comfy, benefit laden job to be a full time logger are ya? If so, I know an awesome faller an hour west of you
> 
> 
> It's closer to 3 1/2 hrs.... Oh wait, my bad...:msp_wink:



That is only funny 'cause it's true


----------



## treeslayer2003

I got the rakers to low the other day so I filed the crap outta it to even things out. that chain cut like a hot knife thru butter.... for a while.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> 10" triple taper is my favorite. stihl is same as K&H I think.



12" hardhead is nice enough that I would regret hitting it with my saw


----------



## northmanlogging

TheJollyLogger said:


> Sorry, first ride goes to the groundie we can't seem to get rid of. Desperate times call for desperate measures...:msp_unsure:



You could just fire the guy... (warshington is an at will state "you don't have to work here we don't have to employ you")


You don't have poison ivy down there do ya?


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> You could just fire the guy... (warshington is an at will state "you don't have to work here we don't have to employ you")
> 
> 
> You don't have poison ivy down there do ya?



ya mean to say there no poison over there? I guess ya got no ticks either? 
well, you jus spoiled lol.


----------



## northmanlogging

since where on wedges again... I've switched to the 10" red heads or the 8" double tapers (the blue? ones) and a couple of 8" red heads, although the 8" redheads are a little on the stubby side and tend to pop out, and they don't stack for ####. 

Still want to get one of them big assed banana wedges... don't know why just know I need one...


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> ya mean to say there no poison over there? I guess ya got no ticks either?
> well, you jus spoiled lol.



Ticks are pretty damn rare, no poison ivy/oak...no oak to speak of they got some in Oregone...
No poisonous snakes, very few poisonous spiders...(brown recluse makes yer skin rot off... or is that just the rain?)

We do have Devils club, vine maple, stinging nettles that are 8 feet high and angry... black berry brambles, starving skeeters the size of huey helicoptors (alaska skeeters would be the size of a chinook...) ball faced hornets ( they don't loose their stinger and don't stop stinging until they're dead or you are... fun really...)(oh and they like to live in old rotten stumps...)

Lots of rain, and lots of bunny huggers, oh and steep ground and where its not steep its swamp, where its not swamp its paved, where its not paved is a park... everywhere in between is stumps....

did I mention it rains alot... DON'T MOVE HERE...:msp_angry:


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Ticks are pretty damn rare, no poison ivy/oak...no oak to speak of they got some in Oregone...
> No poisonous snakes, very few poisonous spiders...(brown recluse makes yer skin rot off... or is that just the rain?)
> 
> We do have Devils club, vine maple, stinging nettles that are 8 feet high and angry... black berry brambles, starving skeeters the size of huey helicoptors (alaska skeeters would be the size of a chinook...) ball faced hornets ( they don't loose their stinger and don't stop stinging until they're dead or you are... fun really...)(oh and they like to live in old rotten stumps...)
> 
> Lots of rain, and lots of bunny huggers, oh and steep ground and where its not steep its swamp, where its not swamp its paved, where its not paved is a park... everywhere in between is stumps....
> 
> did I mention it rains alot... DON'T MOVE HERE...:msp_angry:



that brown recluse is a bad dude, like to lost my finger. 
if I ever come over there, i'm gonna bring ya a big ol jar full of chiggers. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

northmanlogging said:


> You could just fire the guy... (warshington is an at will state "you don't have to work here we don't have to employ you")
> 
> 
> You don't have poison ivy down there do ya?



Yeah, like I'm gonna ride it first, We still need him... for now....

No, poison ivy is illegal in Texas... 'course it can't read.... much like the groundies come to think of it...


----------



## northmanlogging

I didn't mention the no seeums, or horse flys, the no see ums bite like angry prostitute, and come at you in large angry invisible clouds.

The horse fly's are like a deer fly... only the size of a horse and just as hungry, I've had em literally take a chunk out of my arm... and the ####ers are hard to kill, tough like a tick with wings only bigger and smart....


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> that brown recluse is a bad dude, like to lost my finger.
> if I ever come over there, i'm gonna bring ya a big ol jar full of chiggers. :hmm3grin2orange:



Or a big ol' quarter sized bio-mass of seed ticks...sounds like they need "something"...LOL! :msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, we got all that crap too. frost right around the corner tho, I hope it freezes solid as a brickbat.


----------



## northmanlogging

the rain looks like its set in hard here, won't see the sun until January, and then it will be too cold and dark to do anything but drink and do tractor brodies then it will rain again until March or April... and maybe snow in April again...

Two more loads to cut and skid and I'm done for the year... unless the other neighbor shows up...:wink2:


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yep, we got all that crap too. frost right around the corner tho, I hope it freezes solid as a brickbat.



I need to burn this Spring...maybe do it this Winter. That fire would waste them ticks.

I'm out, big day 2moro. You fellas stay safe out there! Later


----------



## HuskStihl

I can tell a difference between round and square ground chains, but it is more about how they feel, not the speed. Switching between round and square did not make my saw perform 10cc better. In timed cuts they were more or less the same. When I watched vids of Bitz and tramp flying thru trees, I figured it was the saws or the chain. I now have a saw which is probably putting out more HP than their 390's, and a chain vouched for by Bob himself, and I still cut slow and crooked. I'm starting to think there may be a skill factor involved


----------



## northmanlogging

Hey husk... I wonder if maybe your just fighting the saw too much? Sometimes its better to just point it in the direction you want to go and set cruiz control to wfo. If you got a decent bar and a well sharpened chain should be making straight cuts, whether they are square and plumb is up to you at least they won't be making Nike swooshes...

If I notice a saw starting to drift one way or the other I'll put a little tension on ithe power head to counter it... but in reality that just means I have to work harder than I already do... so its quicker to swap chains and continue, fix it later...

countering drift doesn't let you correct it by much anyways... especially if its way off...


----------



## RandyMac

a lady needs help

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244868.htm


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> a lady needs help
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244868.htm



I can't watch the vid, but she is welcome to hang out here.


----------



## Hedgerow

RandyMac said:


> a lady needs help
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244868.htm



Oh lord...
Go take one for the team big guy...


----------



## twochains

I can't sleep.... Hedge, you prolly seen that Storm woman on firewood forum I'm sure haven;t ya? Did you see her hermit huts? I was pretty impressed.


----------



## dooby

Good evening folks- dang it took a while to read through all this! Can't imagine the phonix it woulda required if the site was up all day-but I am glad its back up. Got stuck today in the boss's mini-van while tryin' to get into an elk hole. Couldn't walk the last two miles in because I had to be in by 10:30 to work. :bang: then I had to work late building trusses so I can hunt tomorrow. I don't know how it could be much funner! hunt-work-hunt-work. Uhh-HUNT-HUNT-HUNT-HUNT. if anyone is interested in supporting me through hunting season I will p.m. my address. LOL. my boss wants me to whack a cow(elk)so I can focus on work but what fun would that be. Talked w/ a Gypo today about some cuttin' work after it freezes. It's all cedar, hemlock and spruce in a wet area. I don't think we will be able to start it till mid-Dec.-jan. sometime- or that's what the farmer's Almanac says. :msp_wink: It is very wet here right now. Prune River(Pumb Creek) had loggers on hoot-owl till the first of this week now a fella cant even dive a mini-van in the woods.:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> I can't sleep.... Hedge, you prolly seen that Storm woman on firewood forum I'm sure haven;t ya? Did you see her hermit huts? I was pretty impressed.



Yup... But I am skeptical of all things Internet...
Those pics were cool though...
From a fire wood geek perspective anyway...


----------



## OlympicYJ

twochains said:


> Hey slayer, do you ever put your back cut in first and set your wedge then put in your face for back leaners? I been doing that the last couple days...it works good on like 20" pine and smaller...that is all I have tried it on.



Nope good method for doin small ones against the lean or if you just need to be able to wedge over a small tree. Know lots of guys that will do this. Or if you're a highballin ya just push em.... I don't know bout Arkansas but it's banned by the labor gestapo here... It can be used in danger situations... there are lots of danger situations lol



treeslayer2003 said:


> 10" triple taper is my favorite. stihl is same as K&H I think.



Stihl and K&H are completly different wedges. Stihl appear to be like the scotts and some of the other ones. You get ahold of a K&H you'll not want the others except that the others are allot cheaper lol

K&H and Double tapers are very popular wedges in these parts but guys buy the others because of the price point. K&H has a very nice 7 inch with pretty good lift. Nice in your smaller timber.


----------



## mdavlee

The k&h are nice. I bought some double taper to try out Long with a dozen of the Madsens blue wedges. I use more 7-8" wedges than any other size in the trees I've been cutting.


----------



## twochains

It's raining!! Yeah...sorta! I need to work but I have some other stuff I can do in a bit till it quits raining. 

mdavlee, you getting any of this much needed rain? 

Man, I been over in the weird side of this forum...there is a bunch of vids from this woman called Road King Girl er something...easy on the eyes she is...built for speed. However her chainsawing abilities are not excellent.


----------



## JakeG

We're getting some much needed rain here too. Supposed to get more later today and tomorrow. Looks like I'll get some rest! 

Brought the 394 in for a check up. It's getting a little TOO EASY to start. Also, need to catch up on yesterday's posts!


----------



## twochains

Jake, go check out that RoadKing Girl's vids...funny!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Jake, go check out that RoadKing Girl's vids...funny!



Were?


----------



## twochains

RKG DIY - Two Large Trees Downed - YouTube


Right here Rob..LOL! I think she's hot...her dang blade was on backwards though... opcorn:


----------



## twochains

I can't think of how she got the pine shaving on her from that cedar though...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> RKG DIY - Two Large Trees Downed - YouTube
> 
> 
> Right here Rob..LOL! I think she's hot...her dang blade was on backwards though... opcorn:



well that was, errr interesting. at least it was only 4 minutes, unlike randys 15 minutes of pain.


----------



## roberte

morning gents 


View attachment 315038




this ones for busted :kilt::sigarette:
View attachment 315039


----------



## twochains

Morning Rob! Ifn you thought that was interesting, you should check out some of her other vids. opcorn:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Morning Rob! Ifn you thought that was interesting, you should check out some of her other vids. opcorn:



Hello TC,

I looked at her page, but I didn't see a video on how to make the perfect sandwich.


----------



## twochains

No...I saw no sandwich making vids...pipe sweating, yes! LOL! Her vid would have gone just fine had she of had her blade on right. What are you doing today Rob?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> No...I saw no sandwich making vids...pipe sweating, yes! LOL! Her vid would have gone just fine had she of had her blade on right. What are you doing today Rob?



"blade" that crap is funny too.

Working on a saw, my wife, on her own, brought home a dual port muffler cover  so I will install that. after that rug doctor


----------



## OlympicYJ

I like how the whining started right at the end lol I imagine saw chips down the cleavage wasn't very fun. Lmao

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trx250r180

these moderator computers Darin got me from the govt auction are gonna take some getting used too ,i think i hit the wrong switch yesterday


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> these moderator computers Darin got me from the govt auction are gonna take some getting used too ,i think i hit the wrong switch yesterday



good stuff right there.


----------



## twochains

OlympicYJ said:


> I like how the whining started right at the end lol I imagine saw chips down the cleavage wasn't very fun. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




RKG DIY - Chainsaw Blaze of Redneck Glory - YouTube

Hmmm... there's a saw dust catcher! LOL! She got one heck of a body! Poor girl can't find her a new blade...she sharpens well n stuff


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> RKG DIY - Chainsaw Blaze of Redneck Glory - YouTube
> 
> Hmmm... there's a saw dust catcher! LOL! She got one heck of a body! Poor girl can't find her a new blade...she sharpens well n stuff



how's that square filing going ?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> RKG DIY - Chainsaw Blaze of Redneck Glory - YouTube
> 
> Hmmm... there's a saw dust catcher! LOL!* She got one heck of a body! *Poor girl can't find her a new blade...she sharpens well n stuff



that may be, but im going to be in the minority here, she doesn't do it for me


----------



## twochains

I haven't even made a stroke... 

Hey Brian, I think I figured out the Kiddo's launch problem! I changed his torque spring in the rear pulley and discovered the activator was stuck and really stiff when twisting the engagement! That would slow your launch for sure!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> that may be, but im going to be in the minority here, she doesn't do it for me



Ifn she would get off the qualudes and learn to file a saw... I think she would make a great addition to the Not So's! LOL! I think I will message her and send her our link! LMAO! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Joe46

Couldn't through either one. Just to painful. Beside where's her PPE?:msp_w00t:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ifn she would get off the qualudes and learn to file a saw... I think she would make a great addition to the Not So's! LOL! I think I will message her and send her our link! LMAO! :msp_w00t:



well that could be interesting


----------



## roberte

Joe46 said:


> Couldn't through either one. Just to painful. Beside where's her PPE?:msp_w00t:



they make udder chaps?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I haven't even made a stroke...
> 
> Hey Brian, I think I figured out the Kiddo's launch problem! I changed his torque spring in the rear pulley and discovered the activator was stuck and really stiff when twisting the engagement! That would slow your launch for sure!



there was a guy back east back when i was racing ,i think hetrick or something close to that from memory ,he used to build a mini 250r chassis with a cr80 engine,used honda 90 or 200 quad plastics ,was a full blown mx machine but mini 

it's amazing what a little spring will do huh


----------



## twochains

Here is the guy I was trying to find a while back...I thought it was treeslingr...it's not..

GoPro Rippin' and Trippin' - YouTube


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> there was a guy back east back when i was racing ,i think hetrick or something close to that from memory ,he used to build a mini 250r chassis with a cr80 engine,used honda 90 or 200 quad plastics ,was a full blown mx machine but mini
> 
> it's amazing what a little spring will do huh



Yeh, that is Hetrick Racing...Joel Hetrick is the kid...he is now always in contention for OA Pro class. Those mini's are called Pro Mods...Colt has to race a couple of them, they usually get him also...Hell they are 6 speeds though..waaaay more legs down the straights. I'm going to put one together for Colt for next year...time to move him up.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Here is the guy I was trying to find a while back...I thought it was treeslingr...it's not..
> 
> GoPro Rippin' and Trippin' - YouTube




now that's what im talking about


----------



## twochains

Exactly! And can you guess why I like the vids so much?? Coz it is my style of cutting...I would love to be let loose on something like that...no trimming just straight falling!


----------



## twochains

Is that guy a member on here? Somebody out your alls way has to know him.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Yeh, that is Hetrick Racing...Joel Hetrick is the kid...he is now always in contention for OA Pro class. Those mini's are called Pro Mods...Colt has to race a couple of them, they usually get him also...Hell they are 6 speeds though..waaaay more legs down the straights. I'm going to put one together for Colt for next year...time to move him up.



that was fun racing all the guys from back east in the pace off road series in late 90s when they came out here ,got to line up with bunch of previous #1 guys ,tim farr,shane hitt,the hick jeremy ,joe byrd etc ,i got to ride jeremys bike in seattle,was set up a lot different than mine ,was last couple years in the kingdome before they blew it up ,heres a pic of me on red quad ,kieth little on blue nacs quad ,harold goodman708 with black and white quad,and dave diver white and red filming in one of the huevos videos,dana creech was there filming too ,just not in this shot ,wes miller is a cool guy ,got to hang out with him 3 years in a row when they came through here filming 

View attachment 315048


----------



## twochains

Joe46 said:


> Couldn't through either one. Just to painful. Beside where's her PPE?:msp_w00t:



I think chaps and a thong would be perfect for her! Girls' built to the hilt!


----------



## JakeG

*Bear with me... Had to play catch up!!*

First of all.. Thanks for your input. There really is nowhere else on earth (or internet as far as I'm concerned) where I could ask these questions.



northmanlogging said:


> Hel, working full time and killing trees is a whole lot of work….... staying small is just better…..… a shovel would mean not being dependent on the few self-loaders



I know what you mean! Though I’m not putting in as many hours as you (I still have two kids in diapers & one in middle school).



OlympicYJ said:


> A downside to the cats are they are more expensive to run over a skidder and they are slower……… With a cat you can do road bulding in addition to logging.



When you say, "with a cat" you're talking about a cat dozer or cat skidder??? I assume dozer but you know what assume stands for.



OlympicYJ said:


> watch your price. There is working cheap and working at a loss.………….. watch your price, don't udercut the other guy just to get the job



Thanks Wes. People around here want their pine GONE because of the needles and the resources that could otherwise be used to feed hardwoods. I see a lot of landowners not asking for a %age of the timber, which until recently, was downright unheard of… I think it’s wrong for loggers to sell someone’s timber without paying for it! 



jrcat said:


> a grapple/line skidder is what you need. Dozer skidding is expensive. Go with Mike's advice on the loader & check the...............



I’ve never inspected a skidder, just tractors, backhoes and Pete’s. More homework 



jrcat said:


> Jake that 450C that Clint mentioned is a good deal



I’m more than familiar with non-common rail 5.9’s. I’m definitely interested in platforms running this engine. Off the top of your head (or anyone else’s head) what else runs on the 5.9??



treeslayer2003 said:


> Jake, I have had the best luck with Clark/ Lufkin winches........ found on Clark, Tigercat, and certain year Cats. not sure but may have been on some TJacks... ????



I’ve seen more tjacks for sale lately than anything else, but really there isn't much for sale around here.



HuskStihl said:


> Jake, UR not thinking about giving up your comfy, benefit laden job to be a full time logger are ya? If so, I know an awesome faller an hour west of you:msp_biggrin:



No... No sir, I wouldn’t give up my job unless I could make 1.5-2x what I’m making now (gotta put away for retirement). I’m going to part time when I'm not working. I can put a decent amount of wood on the ground during the 154 days a year I have off :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## twochains

Yeh, it's cool to see all the big names at events you are racing! Hey guess who's bike I got to ride??? The one and only Paul Whibbley!!! Hell yes! I was racing an OMA National and this was when he rode for Susuki Offroad team...I got to talking to him and asked if I could photograph his bike, he said, "Ride the thing if you want"! So I did! :msp_w00t: It was his night racing bike, they were practicing night runs for some 24 hour enduro.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> that was fun racing all the guys from back east in the pace off road series in late 90s when they came out here ,got to line up with bunch of previous #1 guys ,tim farr,shane hitt,the hick jeremy ,joe byrd etc ,i got to ride jeremys bike in seattle,was set up a lot different than mine ,was last couple years in the kingdome before they blew it up ,heres a pic of me on red quad ,kieth little on blue nacs quad ,harold goodman708 with black and white quad,and dave diver white and red filming in one of the huevos videos,dana creech was there filming too ,just not in this shot ,wes miller is a cool guy ,got to hang out with him 3 years in a row when they came through here filming
> 
> View attachment 315048



That's just badass! I wish I could get the pics to enlarge though...they just spinning and won't upload er whatever. Tim Farr is running GNCC now isn't he??


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> That's just badass! I wish I could get the pics to enlarge though...they just spinning and won't upload er whatever. Tim Farr is running GNCC now isn't he??



i have not kept up on who is where in the last 5 or so years ,i know a lot of guys retire from mx and do worcs type stuff ,i did those and local mx till my late 30s ,i think doug eichner from portland area was doing till his mid 40's ,he was riding a duncan honda last couple years i rode ,then he rode polaris for a year or 2 ,he did better on the honda


----------



## twochains

Yeh, Doug was one of my heros when I was racing quads back in the late 90's. Hey man, why did Washougal close it's doors? I may be wrong on that but I think this year was the last year for their track to be in the National Outdoor MX series. Wonder why?? Fricken beautiful!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Yeh, Doug was one of my heros when I was racing quads back in the late 90's. Hey man, why did Washougal close it's doors? I may be wrong on that but I think this year was the last year for their track to be in the National Outdoor MX series. Wonder why?? Fricken beautiful!



the huffmans are just getting older now and need a break i think ,their son ryan has done well in his racing ,he used to race the series races in town here ,eventually got a factory ride with honda for a few years i remember of ,ryan vp 's lil bro practices up here at our track sometimes 

recognize this guy in the blue shirt ?kory ellis ? my freind jeff graves ,he used to make seat covers for the national guys on the right with no shirt on ,he had Kory come to my track and we hosted an mx school ,i used to travel with Jeff to the races ,he knew all the top guys from being his customersso i got to meet most of the top riders ,guy in the box van is darral patton ,he did pretty well back then in the so cal series races,he was # 35 and cory was opposite 53 ,the 53 # he got from the # off the boxes of his dads trucking company ,53 footers 

View attachment 315058
View attachment 315059
View attachment 315060
View attachment 315061


----------



## twochains

I can't see the pics well enough...they won't enlarge for me.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I can't see the pics well enough...they won't enlarge for me.



hopefully they will get imaging fixed ,if pm me an email i can send big pics


----------



## twochains

Got the pics Brian! That's awesome! Looked like #5 was gonna get into the outer quad in the dunes pic. Man I wish there was a quad MX school around for Colt to go to...well scratch that, there isn't even a real good MX set up for quads in Arkansas. I would have to go to Oklahoma to race him.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Got the pics Brian! That's awesome! Looked like #5 was gonna get into the outer quad in the dunes pic. Man I wish there was a quad MX school around for Colt to go to...well scratch that, there isn't even a real good MX set up for quads in Arkansas. I would have to go to Oklahoma to race him.




that's me on the red quad ,if look close can see #180 on hood


----------



## OlympicYJ

roberte said:


> that may be, but im going to be in the minority here, she doesn't do it for me



Butterface



roberte said:


> they make udder chaps?



If idea been drinking there would be beverage all over the @#$&in place ahahaha!


Jake

yeah I'm talking dozer not Cat skidders lol
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlympicYJ

Those guys over in the Chainsaw forum make me laugh at times. Put up a youtube falling vid of a guy from Canada dumping an Alaska yellow. Had to spring board it. Sombody made the statement loggers now days would be afraid to get out there on spring boards.  some people.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Here is the guy I was trying to find a while back...I thought it was treeslingr...it's not..
> 
> GoPro Rippin' and Trippin' - YouTube



that saw sounded good btw


----------



## twochains

Check this one out! 

GoPro Timber Falling - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jake, almost all the component machines run the cummins now. Clark, Jack, Franklin and I think tigercat. tjack has been bought by deere. franklin is gone. clark is allied systems, they not producing skidders now but you can get parts because they supply driveline components for all kinds of equipment. clarks are known as Ranger.


----------



## twochains

What did you fellas end up doing today? I got the kids's quad ready for the races 2moro evening...thats about it..


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Check this one out!
> 
> GoPro Timber Falling - YouTube




now that's good stuff :msp_thumbup:


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> What did you fellas end up doing today? I got the kids's quad ready for the races 2moro evening...thats about it..



No work today so I fell a small dead ash on my parents property and went to the saw shop to drool over shiny new saws and buy some files..View attachment 315103


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a pile of chains to sharpen and a splitter to give the once over... 
Got a charity cut tomorrow... And I ain't ready.. Just left the plant...


----------



## Gologit

*Caution...watching this video may cause cursing, weeping, and extreme nausea...*

The other side of the "pro-faller" coin. Our very own HBRN...looks like he has an employee now. If can you watch the whole thing I promise to somehow give you back 14:23 of your life.



[video=youtube;WK1r03FDY6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WK1r03FDY6I[/video]


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> No work today so I fell a small dead ash on my parents property and went to the saw shop to drool over shiny new saws and buy some files..View attachment 315103
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Eric, so how was your over all week? Are you sore yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> Eric, so how was your over all week? Are you sore yet? :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm only gonna be working in the woods 2-3 days a week for now, working around my other job. Boss wants me to do that for a few weeks to see if logging is something I really want to commit to before I leave the other job. With that said, I definitely like it  I was more sore monday night than tuesday, boss said monday that I was "fighting the saw" and needed to let the saw do the work. Tuesday it seemed to be a bit easier


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> The other side of the "pro-faller" coin. Our very own HBRN...looks like he has an employee now. If can you watch the whole thing I promise to somehow give you back 14:23 of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;WK1r03FDY6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WK1r03FDY6I[/video]



WOW! Too many "I don't know what to say" in there to even give a comment. I think someone left the oxygen on too long for the hired hand...he not tooo quick is he?


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> I'm only gonna be working in the woods 2-3 days a week for now, working around my other job. Boss wants me to do that for a few weeks to see if logging is something I really want to commit to before I leave the other job. With that said, I definitely like it  I was more sore monday night than tuesday, boss said monday that I was "fighting the saw" and needed to let the saw do the work. Tuesday it seemed to be a bit easier



Yeh, you were probably kinda uncomfortable Monday also...prolly tensed your muscles fighting the saw and just nervous in general.


----------



## twochains

Hedgerow said:


> Got a pile of chains to sharpen and a splitter to give the once over...
> Got a charity cut tomorrow... And I ain't ready.. Just left the plant...



What is a charity cut? Is that when you go cut firewood and give it to a needy family?


----------



## Trx250r180

the music quit half way through Bob


----------



## treeslayer2003

I thought I was watchin laurel n hardy at first. the boy mus be high or sumthin. they might have a load ready this time next week.


----------



## mdavlee

Gologit said:


> The other side of the "pro-faller" coin. Our very own HBRN...looks like he has an employee now. If can you watch the whole thing I promise to somehow give you back 14:23 of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;WK1r03FDY6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WK1r03FDY6I[/video]



I see his chain sharpening hasn't improved much. The video about give me vertigo with all the tossing around of the camera.


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> I see his chain sharpening hasn't improved much. The video about give me vertigo with all the tossing around of the camera.



i think i saw the blair witch in that video


----------



## treeslayer2003

looked like sunshine put about half the bar in the ground.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I thought I was watchin laurel n hardy at first. the boy mus be high or sumthin. they might have a load ready this time next week.



Yes, yes that's it...he was huffing saw gas er something...that explains everything! LOL! 

Did ya have a good day today slayer?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> looked like sunshine put about half the bar in the ground.



I saw that! Holy crap...like 10 inches of his blade went underground..gotta be more careful with those blades :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yes, yes that's it...he was huffing saw gas er something...that explains everything! LOL!
> 
> Did ya have a good day today slayer?



finaly got that line done. turns out the boundry is the shoreline of a mill pond that has been gone for a hundred years. had to research adjoining landowners back to 1800s to figure this one out. 
flagged a harvest boundry to be on the safe side of the true property line. 

you boys sure ya want to get into this bness? it not all just falling, that the fun part.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> The other side of the "pro-faller" coin. Our very own HBRN...looks like he has an employee now. If can you watch the whole thing I promise to somehow give you back 14:23 of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;WK1r03FDY6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WK1r03FDY6I[/video]






View attachment 315111


----------



## twochains

Brian, I FRICKEN GOT IT! I finally got Colt's quad to launch right!!! First gate start he dug a trench 2 1/2 inches deep then I moved him over to solid ground and he floated the front end about 4 inches for nearly 5 ft! That's crazy stout for a CVT! He was grinning so big! Little dude is gonna put it on 'em 2moro night!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> finaly got that line done. turns out the boundry is the shoreline of a mill pond that has been gone for a hundred years. had to research adjoining landowners back to 1800s to figure this one out.
> flagged a harvest boundry to be on the safe side of the true property line.
> 
> you boys sure ya want to get into this bness? it not all just falling, that the fun part.



Slayer, you don't reckon there is any submerged timber in that mill pond do ya?? That might be some big money?


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> that may be, but im going to be in the minority here, she doesn't do it for me



I'm in the minority right there with ya. She's cute but Not enough curves for my taste. Notice I said curves and not lumps 



twochains said:


> What did you fellas end up doing today? I got the kids's quad ready for the races 2moro evening...thats about it..



Did saw maintenance and looked em both over real well. Turns out the compression is fine on the 394. I was getting a little nervouse cause it's easier to start than it used to be!











treeslayer2003 said:


> finaly got that line done. turns out the boundry is the shoreline of a mill pond that has been gone for a hundred years. had to research adjoining landowners back to 1800s to figure this one out.
> flagged a harvest boundry to be on the safe side of the true property line.
> 
> you boys sure ya want to get into this bness? it not all just falling, that the fun part.



I'm liking it so far TS... I'd like it a little more if I wasn't waiting on the "boss" all the time. I'm not one to bad mouth anyone... but lazy is lazy, plain and simple. 

I don't need the money, but I want to supplement my income. Gonna have a kid getting her license in 3 years, then hopefully at least community college. Before you know it the boys will be into some sort of hobby, and I'd like to be able to support them. Plus, who doesn't want their own skidder, or equipment in general? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> finaly got that line done. turns out the boundry is the shoreline of a mill pond that has been gone for a hundred years. had to research adjoining landowners back to 1800s to figure this one out.
> flagged a harvest boundry to be on the safe side of the true property line.
> 
> you boys sure ya want to get into this bness? it not all just falling, that the fun part.



I've been thinking about this long and hard, and I want to become a logger. I just need to know a few things first.
1) Can you get blisters? I really hate blisters. Especially on my hands or feet.
2) BooBoo's? I consider logging to be pretty safe, any chance I could get a BooBoo while logging?
3) I get sore and tired easily. I wouldn't have to lift anything heavy or walk too far?
4) I understand there is tons of money in logging. I'd like a six figure salary with health insurance, 401k, profit sharing, and six weeks of vacation.

If all of this sounds reasonable to you boys, I could start tomorrow


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> View attachment 315111



Too bad you can't "double-like" a post!


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Too bad you can't "double-like" a post!



for my 14:23 repayment promise, (yes I sat through all of it) gologit should pack my saw


----------



## JakeG

Jon.... How's your shoulder doing these days? I'm asking cause I'm curious as to how much compression your 394 has . Mine pulled 170psi, what a relief.


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Jon.... How's your shoulder doing these days? I'm asking cause I'm curious as to how much compression your 394 has . Mine pulled 170psi, what a relief.



Haven't put the gauge on it. Randy said it pulled 200+ with fresh rings. It feels higher now, but its strong enough that I don't care what it blows. Glad yours is happy


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Jon.... How's your shoulder doing these days? I'm asking cause I'm curious as to how much compression your 394 has . Mine pulled 170psi, what a relief.



its not the saw, its your rortator cuff getting stronger


----------



## Trx250r180

sending you some rain Rob ,should be there in about 2 hours


----------



## JakeG

2.1" today.. Not a bad bounty



roberte said:


> its not the saw, its your rortator cuff getting stronger



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

I think that is what Hedge got, I may have...it rained non stop all day long.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> 2.1" today.. Not a bad bounty
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



We got 4", it's a rare day when Austin gets more than Houston, but it looks like more's headed your way.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Slayer, you don't reckon there is any submerged timber in that mill pond do ya?? That might be some big money?



pond is dried up for at least 80 years so no. that why the line was impossible to find, the deeds specify the bank of a pond that no longer exists.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> for my 14:23 repayment promise, (yes I sat through all of it) gologit should pack my saw



I was kinda hopein he come out here and manage the bness end a couple weeks so I could just fall trees. :msp_tongue: been nice if he coulda come done this dang line, y'all wouldn't believe the legwork, phone calls and trips to the courthouse.


----------



## twochains

Property lines can be a mess. So is it ready to be cut now? Or is that where ya been working?


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> I was kinda hopein he come out here and manage the bness end a couple weeks so I could just fall trees. :msp_tongue: been nice if he coulda come done this dang line, y'all wouldn't believe the legwork, phone calls and trips to the courthouse.



All that aggravation builds character. I already have all the character I'll ever need.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Property lines can be a mess. So is it ready to be cut now? Or is that where ya been working?



this a new piece. still have to submit paper work for a permit. this guy is antsy, i'd love to hold it till wet weather. it is a sand hill, could work there after a hurricane. that's loggin.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> All that aggravation builds character. I already have all the character I'll ever need.



I know you been there done that lol. it ain't changed none.


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike, how many tanks of gas does it take to set rings in a chainsaw? I would figure they were set the first time ya shut the saw off and let it cool down and fire up again.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey Mike, how many tanks of gas does it take to set rings in a chainsaw? I would figure they were set the first time ya shut the saw off and let it cool down and fire up again.



I would say 3 or there abouts, i'm no expert.


----------



## twochains

Mine seems to be getting better gas mileage lately. IDK just seems like that.


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> I know you been there done that lol. it ain't changed none.



I doubt it ever will. Good on ya though for taking the time to do it right. I've seen and been involved in boundary disputes and they get ugly fast. They also get expensive.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> I doubt it ever will. Good on ya though for taking the time to do it right. I've seen and been involved in boundary disputes and they get ugly fast. They also get expensive.



oh, I learned that early on. 

y'all young guns take note here; no tree or trees is worth a lawsuit.


----------



## twochains

Hey Bob, do ya have any cool logging pics?


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey Bob, do ya have any cool logging pics?



I second that request. ya not a mod no more now.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, I learned that early on.
> 
> y'all young guns take note here; no tree or trees is worth a lawsuit.



I saw my former boss write a check for $2,500 for a cedar tree once. It was the loggers fault...it was the only tree they weren't allowed to cut..and they cut it! Also the entire tree was rotten and ended up getting pushed over the hill at the mill.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Hey Bob, do ya have any cool logging pics?



Not as many as I'd like. I wish I did. When I was starting out, and for years afterward, nobody carried cameras. You'd get laughed at if you asked somebody to take your picture..."What the hell, ya tryin' to be some kind of movie star?" That was a bad attitude to have. A lot of really good logging was never recorded and as the old timers die off the stories die with them. Pictures would have helped.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I saw my former boss write a check for $2,500 for a cedar tree once. It was the loggers fault...it was the only tree they weren't allowed to cut..and they cut it! Also the entire tree was rotten and ended up getting pushed over the hill at the mill.



them checks is hard to write bro.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gologit said:


> I doubt it ever will. Good on ya though for taking the time to do it right. I've seen and been involved in boundary disputes and they get ugly fast. They also get expensive.



But what if it was a Highly Valuable Black Walnut?:biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

twochains said:


> Hey Mike, how many tanks of gas does it take to set rings in a chainsaw? I would figure they were set the first time ya shut the saw off and let it cool down and fire up again.



Usually 3-5 gallons for most saws.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Not as many as I'd like. I wish I did. When I was starting out, and for years afterward, nobody carried cameras. You'd get laughed at if you asked somebody to take your picture..."What the hell, ya tryin' to be some kind of movie star?" That was a bad attitude to have. A lot of really good logging was never recorded and as the old timers die off the stories die with them. Pictures would have helped.



yer right there. I thought it mighta been different over there since Randy has so many. I have a few from the early 90s some where around here. i'll find um one of these days.


----------



## twochains

When I was logging with horses I got subscribed to some mule magazines and draft horse magazines. Well ther would always be a section of old time black and white logging pics, they would show teams of (20) up horses or mules, skidding these massive huge piles of logs on ice sleds. They showed pics of "Iron Mules" and how they were used...pretty amazing actually. 

I wish I would have had some pics of me riding the logs out behind my horse..I was pretty good at it, it was just like using your legs for suspension, and knowing the energy surges of your animal.


----------



## twochains

slayer, I have a pic on an old phone of mine, it was of a 1/2 ton single wheeled Chevy with skeleton bed, short wheel base. Anyway he came in the yard one day with 5.2 tons of 8'4 ERC logs! The trucks front wheels were coming off the ground as he was backing down through the yard and hitting the breaks. I shut the mill down and grabbed my phone because I knew that I would NEVER see a load like that brought in again.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Brisket going on the pit, gonna be good times tomorrow night!


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> yer right there. I thought it mighta been different over there since Randy has so many. I have a few from the early 90s some where around here. i'll find um one of these days.



We'd have photographers come to the woods every so often, newspapers, National Geographic, Life magazine, and such. A couple of times we had movie outfits shooting stock footage, trees falling, machinery running, dust clouds...background stuff for movies I guess. One outfit spent three days just recording sounds alone. They were usually accompanied by some of the big bosses and they didn't seem too interested in getting any pictures of a bunch of sweaty, raggedy, cussing, snoose spitting loggers. We were a part of the process, anonymous, just a figure in the distance with a saw or a Cat. Sometimes we might see our picture in Life or Saturday Evening Post but you couldn't really tell who it was except for a tell tale dent in a hardhat or a rip in the clothing or maybe next to a tree we'd recognize. We most definitely weren't the stars and it was really better that way.

We never liked having those guys around. They got in the way, tried to get us to do things that would make for good pictures but were lousy for logging, and generally treated the whole thing as a giant entertainment put on for their benefit.

When the little Brownie cameras became common some of the guys started taking pictures but it was generally frowned on. We were there to log. I imagine that there were many shoeboxes full of old yellowing pictures that got thrown out when the owners died. "Who the heck are these guys?" "I don't know, guys Dad worked with I guess...might as well throw them away". Darn shame.


Oh...Randy has more pictures of him 'cause he's a lot prettier than I am.


----------



## lfnh

TheJollyLogger said:


> But what if it was a Highly Valuable Black Walnut?:biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:



Ya mean the one with highly figured grain ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

lfnh said:


> Ya mean the one with highly figured grain ?



that dude ain't comein back. he full of it.


----------



## lfnh

Photos were mostly for family stuff like vacations, first bike, no front teeth.
Cameras were the old 2x2 box and prints cost.
Work was work for pay and no time for slacking off (or picture taking).


----------



## treeslayer2003

lfnh said:


> Photos were mostly for family stuff like vacations, first bike, no front teeth.
> Cameras were the old 2x2 box and prints cost.
> Work was work for pay and no time for slacking off (or picture taking).



even now if I get out a camera I kinda feel like i'm breakin some rule.


----------



## lfnh

treeslayer2003 said:


> that dude ain't comein back. he full of it.



Ha ha, probly went up to Yukon and struck another load :msp_wink:

maybe tramp will give him some pointers


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Hey Mike, how many tanks of gas does it take to set rings in a chainsaw? I would figure they were set the first time ya shut the saw off and let it cool down and fire up again.





twochains said:


> Mine seems to be getting better gas mileage lately. IDK just seems like that.



Seating rings takes a while. A pretty accepted number for fully broken in is 15 tanks. Your 660 may just be hitting the sweet spot.


----------



## northmanlogging

Not dead yet... checking in dad...

I was trying to film a decent sized doug today, had to jack it over and stuff... on steep dirt, went to check my off side and next thing I know I'm trying to use the saw as a handhold... needless to say the vid didn't work out, set the camera to high all you could see was the top of my new hat.... before I fell, and the memory ran out some time before the great kaboom of a tall ass doug fir touching down...


Later gators... its late and I gotta go.


----------



## slowp

Swish, clank, swish, swoosh, clank....

[video=youtube_share;WFVRkLMveRk]http://youtu.be/WFVRkLMveRk[/video]


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey Mike, how many tanks of gas does it take to set rings in a chainsaw? I would figure they were set the first time ya shut the saw off and let it cool down and fire up again.



according to the book/manual break in period is 5 to 15 tanks of fuel


----------



## Hedgerow

Good morning fellas'...
Saws are loaded... Coffee perkin'.


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> according to the book/manual break in period is 5 to 15 tanks of fuel



Yup...
But your mileage may vary...


----------



## mdavlee

Morning guys. One last day of work and then off tomorrow.


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' fellas.. Coffee is almost done


----------



## treeslayer2003

:coffee: x3 you boys have a good day.


----------



## JakeG

Anyone heard from Busted?


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Anyone heard from Busted?



no not yet, the hackers probably got his string and tin can


----------



## roberte

site management must have cleared up their email notification issues, 124 new emails.....:help:


----------



## twochains

Here's a complete waste of time... camera cut the first bit out for some reason...IDK gremilins I guess

FILE0003 - YouTube


----------



## HuskStihl

​


twochains said:


> Here's a complete waste of time... camera cut the first bit out for some reason...IDK gremilins I guess
> 
> FILE0003 - YouTube



That saw seems to be running well!


----------



## twochains

Yeh, saw runs good. I lost all intrest in everything else about that tree once I felt it was a shell...don't know why the camera messed up.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Yeh, saw runs good. I lost all intrest in everything else about that tree once I felt it was a shell...don't know why the camera messed up.



did it clean up?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Yeh, saw runs good. I lost all intrest in everything else about that tree once I felt it was a shell...don't know why the camera messed up.



looks good with the bigger bar :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

Nope! I got nothing out of it...had it shown any sign of a problem I wouldn't have even cut it...I hate to waste a nice tree like that.


----------



## twochains

Could ya tell the face cut was about 2ft high and the back was on the ground, man I couldn't keep my footing and getting away from it was concerning me a little...everything was wet from the rain yesterday.


----------



## HuskStihl

Spent the morning loading chunks of the chunked face beech into the trailer and moving it to the burn pile. Had a pair of "helpers" but got it done without making a mess of the grass. Feeling a sense of satisfaction until I noticed a leaning water oak that went over in the rain last night. More work tomorrow.


----------



## twochains

Well Men...y'all pretty quiet. How was your alls day?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Well Men...y'all pretty quiet. How was your alls day?



rain..............
..................
..............
..........
.......


----------



## northmanlogging

had a doozy today...

falling a nice Hemlock with a slight lean to it no big deal right. Well to complicate things there's a tiny little ceder on the side of it that has to stay. So I face er up everythings looking good, start my back cut but I'm flying blind, so of coarse I cut to much of the off side and the damn thing goes 90* off... no harm no foul, just have to tag out to yard it now.

Then I start bucking it the butt is 15' off the ground and stuffed up against a maple, lots of pressure... do a nice plunge and don't saw all the way though the bottom, dust the top side...



Well the bastard slabs off with the slab going with the butt log pivoting up hill pushes the saw into my abdomen and procedes to squirsh me and the saw against another log about 5 feet up the hill...

Did I mention I was working alone... 


Managed to wiggle my way out with only a scratch or two... but damn I was lucky another 1' and it would a have been over.


----------



## JakeG

NM, that sounds like one heck of a sticky situation. Glad you made it out of the woods in one piece.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> had a doozy today...
> 
> falling a nice Hemlock with a slight lean to it no big deal right. Well to complicate things there's a tiny little ceder on the side of it that has to stay. So I face er up everythings looking good, start my back cut but I'm flying blind, so of coarse I cut to much of the off side and the damn thing goes 90* off... no harm no foul, just have to tag out to yard it now.
> 
> Then I start bucking it the butt is 15' off the ground and stuffed up against a maple, lots of pressure... do a nice plunge and don't saw all the way though the bottom, dust the top side...
> 
> 
> 
> Well the bastard slabs off with the slab going with the butt log pivoting up hill pushes the saw into my abdomen and procedes to squirsh me and the saw against another log about 5 feet up the hill...
> 
> Did I mention I was working alone...
> 
> 
> Managed to wiggle my way out with only a scratch or two... but damn I was lucky another 1' and it would a have been over.



well,.....i'm glad your ok.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TC, you didn't waste that tree because it was going to fall over one day any way. now a new one has room to come up.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> had a doozy today...
> 
> falling a nice Hemlock with a slight lean to it no big deal right. Well to complicate things there's a tiny little ceder on the side of it that has to stay. So I face er up everythings looking good, start my back cut but I'm flying blind, so of coarse I cut to much of the off side and the damn thing goes 90* off... no harm no foul, just have to tag out to yard it now.
> 
> Then I start bucking it the butt is 15' off the ground and stuffed up against a maple, lots of pressure... do a nice plunge and don't saw all the way though the bottom, dust the top side...
> 
> 
> 
> Well the bastard slabs off with the slab going with the butt log pivoting up hill pushes the saw into my abdomen and procedes to squirsh me and the saw against another log about 5 feet up the hill...
> 
> Did I mention I was working alone...
> 
> 
> Managed to wiggle my way out with only a scratch or two... but damn I was lucky another 1' and it would a have been over.




i often forget how much logs weigh until they are coming my direction , glad your ok Northman


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> had a doozy today...
> 
> falling a nice Hemlock with a slight lean to it no big deal right. Well to complicate things there's a tiny little ceder on the side of it that has to stay. So I face er up everythings looking good, start my back cut but I'm flying blind, so of coarse I cut to much of the off side and the damn thing goes 90* off... no harm no foul, just have to tag out to yard it now.
> 
> Then I start bucking it the butt is 15' off the ground and stuffed up against a maple, lots of pressure... do a nice plunge and don't saw all the way though the bottom, dust the top side...
> 
> 
> 
> Well the bastard slabs off with the slab going with the butt log pivoting up hill pushes the saw into my abdomen and procedes to squirsh me and the saw against another log about 5 feet up the hill...
> 
> Did I mention I was working alone...
> 
> 
> Managed to wiggle my way out with only a scratch or two... but damn I was lucky another 1' and it would a have been over.



Glad to hear you're alright. Reminds me of the time is was briefly under the bush hog sharpening a blade (I know cat & TS, I know..) and one of my babies climbed on the tractor and lowered the deck on me. Of course, I'm home alone with 2 three year olds. At that point I'm more worried about a kid getting into the pond. Able to claw my way out after 30 minutes. Never did that again


----------



## twochains

We should be out of there this week. I have another load scattered in ravines then whatever the boss wants to do...I know he wants us out of there...timber is just poor on poor ground....sick of it, been here too long already.

On the bright side, it's "race" night! That's always fun! I hate that I am showing up with my cut lip...looks pretty bad and questionable as to what it is...nice! Oh well.


----------



## treeslayer2003

> questionable as to what it is



:hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:

just couldn't help it bro


----------



## twochains

LOL! I know...I hate it...never have had one of them sores and I sure as Hell don't want nobody thinking that is what it is...geez...I'd of rather took that stick in the cheek as the lip! LOL!


----------



## IcePick

*on par with northman*

Had an excellent day ovterall, put a decent amount of timber on the ground(for me), got out of the woods by 12:45, but had an issue with a couple ash trees. One chaired on me, absolutely lighting quick blew up in my face. I was expecting it cause there was another top leaning into it, but the sheer speed of the split is still going through my head. Together ash tree was rotten, tw isted on me and came back on my bar, bending the #### out of it. I had to take the power head off and luckily I packed another 28" bar(given to me by Bob).


----------



## twochains

IcePick, thats one of those "forced" learning curves aye? You'll never forget it either. Around here there is a saying, "Every Ash is looking to kill a logger". I don't monkey around with 'em too much, just get 'em to the ground quickly and effectively. Glad yer liking the job! Stay safe out there!


----------



## IcePick

Crap, if I wanted to type together ash tree, I would have typed together ash tree! I'm going to throw this phone with its recommended spelling and vocabulary out in the middle of traffic.


----------



## mdavlee

Sounds like a few of you had interesting days. Mine was a pretty easy day at work today. We put a miter on a 6" tube steel and wrestled it into place. A little bit of cussing and a porta power made it fit.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I been tellin y'all ash can be that way in some places. be carefull there ip, you'll get the hang of um.


----------



## IcePick

I'd like to discuss more with you guys, but my daughter's using the computer and its a headache trying to post and read on this phone.


----------



## knothole

twochains said:


> Here's a complete waste of time... camera cut the first bit out for some reason...IDK gremilins I guess
> 
> FILE0003 - YouTube



I don't see where it's a complete waste of time, you got it down? :hmm3grin2orange: I'm scared of hollow trees, first crack and I'm haulin azz.


----------



## rwoods

IcePick said:


> I'd like to discuss more with you guys, but my daughter's using the computer and its a headache trying to post and read on this phone.



Let her have the smart phone and the computer will be all yours except when she is doing homework. Since my wife got her I-Pad and the girls their I-Phones, I get the computer almost full time. Not sure whether or not that is a real good thing but as they say it is what it is. Ron


----------



## knothole

treeslayer2003 said:


> I been tellin y'all ash can be that way in some places. be carefull there ip, you'll get the hang of um.



Man, I don't want you guys to think I'm a PITA because I'm posting so much but when I read these stories it gets me brain (whats left of it) going. My wannnabe logging career, for the last 5 years, has been getting firewood from a big locust grove up behind my place. Have seen trees do all kinds of bizarre things on the way over and down. Anyway the gist of it is there are some ash trees mixed in that we have cut down and they are the twistingest things coming off the stump.


----------



## HuskStihl

IcePick said:


> Had an excellent day ovterall, put a decent amount of timber on the ground(for me), got out of the woods by 12:45, but had an issue with a couple ash trees. One chaired on me, absolutely lighting quick blew up in my face. I was expecting it cause there was another top leaning into it, but the sheer speed of the split is still going through my head. Together ash tree was rotten, tw isted on me and came back on my bar, bending the #### out of it. I had to take the power head off and luckily I packed another 28" bar(given to me by Bob).



What about how you cut the chaired ash allowed it to happen, and how are you going to cut the next ash differently? I #### up with the saw *a lot*, but I rarely #### it up the same way twice. Mistakes are one of the best ways to learn when you examine the cause, and they don't kill you


----------



## HuskStihl

OK, after hearing about NM and IP's respective days, I have officially decided I don't want to be a logger. I'm thinking about joining a Mexican drug cartel instead


----------



## IcePick

I'll pretend I don't see the next heavy leaning ash with a top leaning into it, especially when I'm by myself. I should have saved it for bitzer to use as a teachable moment is what I should have done.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> OK, after hearing about NM and IP's respective days, I have officially decided I don't want to be a logger. I'm thinking about joining a Mexican drug cartel instead



there is more money in running drugs for sure... just have to get good at dodging bullets...

I here there always looking for a few good mules.


----------



## northmanlogging

IcePick said:


> I'll pretend I don't see the next heavy leaning ash with a top leaning into it, especially when I'm by myself. I should have saved it for bitzer to use as a teachable moment is what I should have done.



every moment is a teachable moment.

I should have side cut at least one side then under cut till she squeezed then finish from the top down... normaly this is what I would do... something different about this one...

jameson and ginger is taking a hold on me... may have to retirrre early... fell on my ass hard yesterday and getting tossed today... feeling a little beat up and stufjf;

Oh yeah only fell like 4 tree today had to jack all but one of em over, and then my partner shows up, with no saw... and proceeds to get both the 066 and the 461 pinched... what a ####ed day...


----------



## Hedgerow

We had a productive day today... Dropped a bunch of oaks and nothing was damaged, and nobody got whacked... Split up, hauled out, brush piled...
Good day...


----------



## bitzer

IcePick said:


> I'll pretend I don't see the next heavy leaning ash with a top leaning into it, especially when I'm by myself. I should have saved it for bitzer to use as a teachable moment is what I should have done.



Ehh, don't feel too bad. Some of the ugliest stuff I've ever had happen has been in the swamps. Lots of unpredictable ####. I'm just glad you and your saw made it out ok. Leave those fun ones for me, or just leave em altogether. No point in getting hurt or killed for a couple of bucks worth of logs. 

Typically I love cutting ash. There is all kinds of fun stuff you can do with them on the stump as long as you have em cut up right. I know your situation was not typical though. 

There is a reason I gave the title I did to myself under my username. I used to seek out really ugly stuff like what you cut on purpose. Really just to see what I could do with it. That was years ago before I ever even had an inkling of a logging career. There was a lot of running and close calls back then.


----------



## twochains

knothole said:


> Man, I don't want you guys to think I'm a PITA because I'm posting so much but when I read these stories it gets me brain (whats left of it) going. My wannnabe logging career, for the last 5 years, has been getting firewood from a big locust grove up behind my place. Have seen trees do all kinds of bizarre things on the way over and down. Anyway the gist of it is there are some ash trees mixed in that we have cut down and they are the twistingest things coming off the stump.



Hey man, you are ALWAYS welcome here to post freely...proud to have ya! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## twochains

Well Colt had a good night he went 2/2. I think my problem lies in the crank seals. Everything is great during the day but it dropped to 50* tonight and his motor was starving for gas. I feel bad for that but...hey I'm not perfect and these little motors can be quite a handful. He did really well, he will still finish the year in 1st...that is our main goal.


----------



## JakeG

Morning gents :coffee:

Had Friday evening and yesterday off.. That means filling/texturing & today painting the dining room and kitchen. Should have just went to work lol

What's on your agenda?


----------



## tramp bushler

Split, hauled home and stacked another pickup load of cottonwood in my woodshed today. Actually yesterday but I'm not asleep yet so this is a different day than if TC, TS or Cat read this the second I post it. Night all.


----------



## twochains

Morning Men. Trail building is on the agenda for today. Fun Fun! :rolleyes2:


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> Split, hauled home and stacked another pickup load of cottonwood in my woodshed today. Actually yesterday but I'm not asleep yet so this is a different day than if TC, TS or Cat read this the second I post it. Night all.



yea, sometimes I forget the time difference, good nite.


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta cut another load of hedge today...
Then complete the punch list of items in the calf barn...


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Split, hauled home and stacked another pickup load of cottonwood in my woodshed today. Actually yesterday but I'm not asleep yet so this is a different day than if TC, TS or Cat read this the second I post it. Night all.



you are going to dry and burn cottonwood? Nasty. I have an entire fresh white oak, 20"dbh just laying on the ground. I'll get the UPS guy out to my property tomorrow and ask them about having the stem shipped to you. That will have you very happy next winter. That oak burns really great.


----------



## HuskStihl

Spent several hours bucking with the 394 yesterday, and came to the conclusion that it _might_ have been possible to engineer a worse location and mechanism for the tensioner, but I am not smart enough to figure what that could be. Total PITA. On the plus side, that saw oils twice as much as the 385. Gonna use the 385 to buck up the oak and use my skitter (old land cruiser) to get it to the burn pile (burning since yesterday morning) and push em on with the tractor, as I already have more dried oak than I know what to do with.


----------



## twochains

Looks like I will be "cutting trail" solo today! Meh, prolly sit here for a bit and have another cup of coffee and finally drag myself to the truck..yup, gonna be one of those days I figure. I think I will take Colt squirrel hunin' this evening! Mmmm! Chicken fried squirrel and dredging gravy with mash potatoes. Hungry already!


----------



## slowp

tramp bushler said:


> Split, hauled home and stacked another pickup load of cottonwood in my woodshed today. Actually yesterday but I'm not asleep yet so this is a different day than if TC, TS or Cat read this the second I post it. Night all.



Sounds like the day here. Except I didn't haul a whole load and I didn't cut cottonwood, and I didn't unload it. :msp_smile: I went out to the place where I don't need a permit. A friend and I cut up about two and a half tanks of alder firewood for a white haired guy who does not have a good saw anymore. He was going to come out and load it up.

I don't cut during our warm days so the muscles got quite sore. I also was wearing my super el cheapo ankle high calks and started to get a blister on my footie! (You may do a complimentary WHAAAAAAH at this point). We got a respectable pile cut for the guy and I loaded up about 2/3 of a pickup load and brought it home for next year. Then I got on the computer and inflamed a few guys on the Firewood Cutting forum and canned a load of nectarines. I've never canned nectarines before. They are messier than peaches. I don't do peaches but had to help my mom do it whilst growing up because kid's hands fit in the regular jars. Peaches itch. 

Today the smite button is supposed to be pushed so I have indoor or out in the shop things "planned". This morning all is calm. 

Oh, my friend the husband of the wood cutting friend picked through a wheelbarrow of stuff going to the thrift store and I came home with a brush hook that I'll disassemble for the handle and put that on the hookaroon. I also grabbed a big old dull axe. It needs a new handle and some work.


----------



## roberte

slowp said:


> Sounds like the day here. Except I didn't haul a whole load and I didn't cut cottonwood, and I didn't unload it. :msp_smile: I went out to the place where I don't need a permit. A friend and I cut up about two and a half tanks of alder firewood for a white haired guy who does not have a good saw anymore. He was going to come out and load it up.
> 
> I don't cut during our warm days so the muscles got quite sore. I also was wearing my super el cheapo ankle high calks and started to get a blister on my footie! (You may do a complimentary WHAAAAAAH at this point). We got a respectable pile cut for the guy and I loaded up about 2/3 of a pickup load and brought it home for next year. Then I got on the computer and inflamed a few guys on the Firewood Cutting forum and canned a load of nectarines. I've never canned nectarines before. They are messier than peaches. I don't do peaches but had to help my mom do it whilst growing up because kid's hands fit in the regular jars. Peaches itch.
> 
> Today the smite button is supposed to be pushed so I have indoor or out in the shop things "planned". This morning all is calm.
> 
> Oh, my friend the husband of the wood cutting friend picked through a wheelbarrow of stuff going to the thrift store and I came home with a brush hook that I'll disassemble for the handle and put that on the hookaroon. I also grabbed a big old dull axe. It needs a new handle and some work.




View attachment 315424


this should help you feel better :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

I don't even know what calks are...


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> I don't even know what calks are...





View attachment 315427


----------



## slowp

I'd break my neck without calks (pronounced corks). The landing pile I've been cutting on has turned more deckish so I'm standing on slick alder cutting away. 

I'm not wearing my Kuliens because they take too long to lace up for just a couple hours of firewooding. We are nearing the time of year to switch to the Orange Vikings. I do not care for the color orange.


----------



## Hedgerow

Aahhh...
Boots with metal studs in em'...
Sure seems there would be a better way to scrum up some firewood than having to climb around on a pile of logs though...
Slowp needs a loader tractor...
Then you could bring the logs to you and wear comfortable boots...
:msp_smile:


----------



## slowp

Hedgerow said:


> Aahhh...
> Boots with metal studs in em'...
> Sure seems there would be a better way to scrum up some firewood than having to climb around on a pile of logs though...
> Slowp needs a loader tractor...
> Then you could bring the logs to you and wear comfortable boots...
> :msp_smile:



That would be boring. I like to figure things out, like which log to start on. Now it is at the point where I just pull it apart with my trusty Peavey and rope choker. The alder is about two years old and light weight. It won't be good for much longer.


----------



## northmanlogging

its windy and nasty here... should I work and whine about being cold and wet or sit in the house and whine about not working...


----------



## Gologit

Work!


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> its windy and nasty here... should I work and whine about being cold and wet or sit in the house and whine about not working...



theres got to be something to skid...


----------



## northmanlogging

there's enough down to make two loads... ok I guess I'll go...


Its all your fault if I catch a cold though...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> there's enough down to make two loads... ok I guess I'll go...
> 
> 
> Its all your fault if I catch a cold though...



jamisons


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> there's enough down to make two loads... ok I guess I'll go...
> 
> 
> Its all your fault if I catch a cold though...



you won't get a cold from getting cold n wet, you'll get it when ya go in to pay for gas and some germ bucket jus sneezed on the door.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Looks like I will be "cutting trail" solo today! Meh, prolly sit here for a bit and have another cup of coffee and finally drag myself to the truck..yup, gonna be one of those days I figure. I think I will take Colt squirrel hunin' this evening! Mmmm! Chicken fried squirrel and dredging gravy with mash potatoes. Hungry already!


 you makin me hungry, early yet tho ain't it?



slowp said:


> Sounds like the day here. Except I didn't haul a whole load and I didn't cut cottonwood, and I didn't unload it. :msp_smile: I went out to the place where I don't need a permit. A friend and I cut up about two and a half tanks of alder firewood for a white haired guy who does not have a good saw anymore. He was going to come out and load it up.
> 
> I don't cut during our warm days so the muscles got quite sore. I also was wearing my super el cheapo ankle high calks and started to get a blister on my footie! (You may do a complimentary WHAAAAAAH at this point). We got a respectable pile cut for the guy and I loaded up about 2/3 of a pickup load and brought it home for next year. Then I got on the computer and inflamed a few guys on the Firewood Cutting forum and canned a load of nectarines. I've never canned nectarines before. They are messier than peaches. I don't do peaches but had to help my mom do it whilst growing up because kid's hands fit in the regular jars. Peaches itch.
> 
> Today the smite button is supposed to be pushed so I have indoor or out in the shop things "planned". This morning all is calm.
> 
> Oh, my friend the husband of the wood cutting friend picked through a wheelbarrow of stuff going to the thrift store and I came home with a brush hook that I'll disassemble for the handle and put that on the hookaroon. I also grabbed a big old dull axe. It needs a new handle and some work.



slowp, how do ya mean peaches itch? I can't eat much raw fruit without throught irritation. I used to love nectarines, never seen um put up.


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> you makin me hungry, early yet tho ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> slowp, how do ya mean peaches itch? I can't eat much raw fruit without throught irritation. I used to love nectarines, never seen um put up.



It's the fuzz on them. Spend a day picking them, or worse, pack them in a warehouse and you will itch. The packing house I worked in was basically a wooden shed and there was no air conditioning so it was too hot to wear long sleeves. Then, it gets on you a bit while canning them. It is itchy work.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> its windy and nasty here... should I work and whine about being cold and wet or sit in the house and whine about not working...



No wind here yet in the southern banana belt. A gentle rain started an hour ago. I have cleaned up the canning debris.


----------



## paccity

slowp said:


> No wind here yet in the southern banana belt. A gentle rain started an hour ago. I have cleaned up the canning debris.



starting to blow here now, will be sending your way soon enough. supposed to get 50 plus gust. good time to try and get a handle on the bomb that went off in the shop.


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> starting to blow here now, will be sending your way soon enough. supposed to get 50 plus gust. good time to try and get a handle on the bomb that went off in the shop.



There's a breeze swaying the trees now.

This is quite colorful.

http://radblast.wunderground.com/cg...ls=1&severe=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0&smooth=0


----------



## HuskStihl

*Wicked Leana*

[video=youtube;m-VaepFRJoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=m-VaepFRJoA[/video]

Truth be told, the leaner fell over two nights ago, and jumped up and back into it's hole when bucked. Somebody's 394 ran out of gas during the back cut, but fortunately it didn't chair:biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

*Helicopter Logging!*

[video=youtube;yXGI9BJVkuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yXGI9BJVkuw[/video]


Actually, I was just practicing my humboldt.


----------



## mdavlee

Looking better.


----------



## Blazin

Oh lordy :msp_unsure:


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> Looking better.



Thanks, I bought some shorter pants so they don't bunch up nearly as much in my socks! If Nate ever makes me falling dogs ill be in bidness


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> [video=youtube;yXGI9BJVkuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yXGI9BJVkuw[/video]
> 
> 
> Actually, I was just practicing my humboldt.



Dude...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I am so freaking happy we are friends so that I can tell you what a goof ball you are! LOL! I would throw ya like 10 likes a piece for those vids. 

Hey on a serious note though...you see how sloped your face is on the vid above? On the anatomical left corner you could throw a conventional in there, just in that corner, and cut from the right on yer back cut and swing the tree...jus sayin'.


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks, I bought some shorter pants so they don't bunch up nearly as much in my socks! If Nate ever makes me falling dogs ill be in bidness



I'm waiting on a set or two myself. The steel guy went on a 10 day vacation.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> [video=youtube;yXGI9BJVkuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yXGI9BJVkuw[/video]
> 
> 
> Actually, I was just practicing my humboldt.



Not bad, actually looks like you almost know what your doing:msp_tongue:

Except did I here you yell timber at the end of that or was that just my chronic timber dementia playing tricks on me...


----------



## jrcat

Good evening men. I cut some killer red oak and cherry on friday. Mike the saw is still running awesome. But every once in a while it throws a fit on starting when its warm. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## mdavlee

Doing good here. Just finished eating steak and some stuffed jalapeños.


----------



## northmanlogging

So I ah... crushed another saw today... well actually its the same saw, this time I took out the aircleaner cover, most of the top cover, the bar cover and the bar...

I'm thinking maybe its time to get a log bumper... this time a log came up through the arch and pinned it between the winch and it.

In my defense there was a large mess of extra brush in the way so I couldn't see what was going on and the crunching was what I thought to be limbs breaking and stuff...


----------



## mdavlee

northmanlogging said:


> So I ah... crushed another saw today... well actually its the same saw, this time I took out the aircleaner cover, most of the top cover, the bar cover and the bar...
> 
> I'm thinking maybe its time to get a log bumper... this time a log came up through the arch and pinned it between the winch and it.
> 
> In my defense there was a large mess of extra brush in the way so I couldn't see what was going on and the crunching was what I thought to be limbs breaking and stuff...



That's got to be no good. There was a 66 parts saw on the trading post. Might be all the stuff you need.


----------



## twochains

Doin' a little yard work :cool2: 

View attachment 315491


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> So I ah... crushed another saw today... well actually its the same saw, this time I took out the aircleaner cover, most of the top cover, the bar cover and the bar...
> 
> I'm thinking maybe its time to get a log bumper... this time a log came up through the arch and pinned it between the winch and it.
> 
> In my defense there was a large mess of extra brush in the way so I couldn't see what was going on and the crunching was what I thought to be limbs breaking and stuff...



Who does that??? LMAO! JJ! :yoyo:


----------



## slowp

A half inch of rain so far in the unofficial 5 gallon bucket measurer. The wind hasn't happened yet. I had to go out and get some wet air and worked on the firewood and ran The Used Dog until shoes started squishing. 

That's all so far. See the other thread--Oh Mannnn thread if you are wanting to express your feelings about clearcuts and timber management.
They have a place where you can. It is explained in my second post there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Good evening men. I cut some killer red oak and cherry on friday. Mike the saw is still running awesome. But every once in a while it throws a fit on starting when its warm. Hows everyone doing?



try a new plug, that the one thing I did not replace.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> So I ah... crushed another saw today... well actually its the same saw, this time I took out the aircleaner cover, most of the top cover, the bar cover and the bar...
> 
> I'm thinking maybe its time to get a log bumper... this time a log came up through the arch and pinned it between the winch and it.
> 
> In my defense there was a large mess of extra brush in the way so I couldn't see what was going on and the crunching was what I thought to be limbs breaking and stuff...



NM, I had that reoccurring problem, I built a wood box under the arch to hold a saw. I hope it was ya small saw, not yer good falling saws.


----------



## northmanlogging

Twas the little saw... My falling saws don't fit back there and a baby them just a little bit more.

When the missus comes home for winter I plan on building a bumper for her, might have to fab up some kind of saw holster too.


I did see a 440 yesterday with a seized motor... complete machine otherwise, with nearly new tires... some long time friends live next door to the guy gonna see if I can pick it up cheap and steel all the good parts, or fix it up steel the tires and bumper and sell it cheap.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hedgerow said:


> Aahhh...
> Boots with metal studs in em'...
> Sure seems there would be a better way to scrum up some firewood than having to climb around on a pile of logs though...
> Slowp needs a loader tractor...
> Then you could bring the logs to you and wear comfortable boots...
> :msp_smile:




Hedge, time for some edjucatin, I would think Patti's Kuliens are some of here most comfortable foot wear she owns. Prolly the most expensive. . The most comfortable and by far toughest shoes I have are my Viberg 105 T's
. Top of the line corks are both tougher than twisted cougar s### and very comfortable.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Not bad, actually looks like you almost know what your doing:msp_tongue:
> 
> Except did I here you yell timber at the end of that or was that just my chronic timber dementia playing tricks on me...



I heard you lumberjacks yell timber everytime you cut down a tree! Thanks for the compliment. The first practice cut I intentially put high so I could do it again. Problem being the bore cut (didn't want that 7ft tall leaner to chair!) and back cut were at head level. I started my bore extra girly and kicked a little as I was afraid to have the 25lbs of 8hp powerhead jumping right at my noggin. The last half of the first video is a tribute to Not so handsome Mike's chain, torrent of nice big chips! Thanks again Mike


----------



## tramp bushler

slowp said:


> That would be boring. I like to figure things out, like which log to start on. Now it is at the point where I just pull it apart with my trusty Peavey and rope choker. The alder is about two years old and light weight. It won't be good for much longer.





I've got some Sitka Alder that I cut this summer that has dried real hard " for up here hard " and a bunch of willow drying in the shed. They both have real tight growth rings. The alder is small diameter sos the willow mostly. I cut some willow that was 12" on the stump that I want to bring home.

Have you tried stacking it when split with the split side up and bark down. It works great for poplar and cottonwood.


----------



## tramp bushler

Callin, corks, metal studs is about 100× worse than callin a guide bar a blade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!! . 
They are Corks, caulks, nails, screw ins, drive ins. . But Never studs. :choler::beat_brick::nosebleed::ah:


----------



## slowp

tramp bushler said:


> I've got some Sitka Alder that I cut this summer that has dried real hard " for up here hard " and a bunch of willow drying in the shed. They both have real tight growth rings. The alder is small diameter sos the willow mostly. I cut some willow that was 12" on the stump that I want to bring home.
> 
> Have you tried stacking it when split with the split side up and bark down. It works great for poplar and cottonwood.



I do that. I've got it covered with tin roofing. Stuff I cut earlier is inside a shed. I have burned Weeping Willow and it popped a bit but heated the house OK. Of course, I live in a mild climate compared to the interior of Alaska.


----------



## tramp bushler

HuskStihl said:


> I heard you lumberjacks yell timber everytime you cut down a tree! Thanks for the compliment. The first practice cut I intentially put high so I could do it again. Problem being the bore cut (didn't want that 7ft tall leaner to chair!) and back cut were at head level. I started my bore extra girly and kicked a little as I was afraid to have the 25lbs of 8hp powerhead jumping right at my noggin. The last half of the first video is a tribute to Not so handsome Mike's chain, torrent of nice big chips! Thanks again Mike





Jon ; you NEED a full wrap handle for that saw. You are putting yourself in needless danger AND workin the p### out of yourself with all that needless boring and back barring. You should see the scar on a guy I cut near on PoW. He laid on of his quadracepts wide open to the femur from a split second of a problem with a saw that size that kicked back. And he had chap pads on.


----------



## tramp bushler

It took like 240 stitches in 4 layers to put it back together and the last I heard it still hurts like hell 15 years later.


----------



## tramp bushler

slowp said:


> I do that. I've got it covered with tin roofing. Stuff I cut earlier is inside a shed. I have burned Weeping Willow and it popped a bit but heated the house OK. Of course, I live in a mild climate compared to the interior of Alaska.



I am not a firewood snob so I'll burn anything that burns. In Southeast we had the same species of Red Alder you guys have there and when dried it is awesome burning stuff. 
I need to fabricate a de barker . It would make things a lot drier and cleaner.


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> Jon ; you NEED a full wrap handle for that saw. You are putting yourself in needless danger AND workin the p### out of yourself with all that needless boring and back barring. You should see the scar on a guy I cut near on PoW. He laid on of his quadracepts wide open to the femur from a split second of a problem with a saw that size that kicked back. And he had chap pads on.



I wouldn't call bore cutting a 7ft high leaner needless! And I learned back barring from TC, and its not like he ever gets hurt! I am looking for a wrap handle for the 385. It's the same as the 390's, but harder than I thought to find one. I am going to try to back bar less, I see big boys do it, but conveniently forget they're big boys. Work in progress.


----------



## Cfaller

HuskStihl said:


> [video=youtube;m-VaepFRJoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=m-VaepFRJoA[/video]
> 
> Truth be told, the leaner fell over two nights ago, and jumped up and back into it's hole when bucked. Somebody's 394 ran out of gas during the back cut, but fortunately it didn't chair:biggrin:



HS, try this next time you bore your back cut. Do your bore cut so initially the hinge is uneven, with the off side being thicker. This will prevent cutting off the off side of the hinge. Don't ask me how I know this.:bang: Then cut toward your face setting the hinge. If you remember where you gunned to just gun again and it'll set the width across the stump. Pull the saw out and flip it and just cut all the way out the back. No need for a trigger. When you do it this way, everything ( you and saw) are moving on your escape route. :msp_thumbup: Only try on a head leaner.


----------



## HuskStihl

Cfaller said:


> HS, try this next time you bore your back cut. Do your bore cut so initially the hinge is uneven, with the off side being thicker. This will prevent cutting off the off side of the hinge. Don't ask me how I know this.:bang: Then cut toward your face setting the hinge. If you remember where you gunned to just gun again and it'll set the width across the stump. Pull the saw out and flip it and just cut all the way out the back. No need for a trigger. When you do it this way, everything ( you and saw) are moving on your escape route. :msp_thumbup: Only try on a head leaner.



I have always wondered why when I bore a chairy leaner, I set the holding wood I need, then bore the rest, take out the saw and make the "back cut." I've wanted to just simply to continue finishing the back cut from the bore, but haven't seen it done before. I don't bore that much (just seems like in videos), and was just practicing today. Thanks


----------



## JakeG

Just checking in. Painted in the house this morning then got the wife out in the woods for the first time. I showed her a few basic things like where to stand when bucking, then about compression/tension on both standing and down timber. She packed in my baby saw for me but we didn't need it. Wood was too big today! (Pic in the falling pics thread)

Anyway, it sure was nice havin someone in the woods, especially one you don't mind lookin at! :hmm3grin2orange:



HuskStihl said:


> Thanks, I bought some shorter pants so they don't bunch up nearly as much in my socks! If Nate ever makes me falling dogs ill be in bidness



I've been buggin him about a couple sets too . I may not be able to wait though! I'm about tired of luggin the cinder block without a full wrap and good dogs.


----------



## HuskStihl

Oh just to be clear, I am not a GOL fan, just find boring head leaners to be easier (for me) than boring from the face, or making a coos bay, mostly cause you can stay more or less in one place. I'd never try a back or side leaner with a bore.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I wouldn't call bore cutting a 7ft high leaner needless! And I learned back barring from TC, and its not like he ever gets hurt! I am looking for a wrap handle for the 385. It's the same as the 390's, but harder than I thought to find one. I am going to try to back bar less, I see big boys do it, but conveniently forget they're big boys. Work in progress.



Ummm...Thanks I guess....


----------



## Trx250r180

Muds back.................


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> Muds back.................



Who is Mud?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Who is Mud?



Its a northwest thing, you wouldn't understand :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

well dang Brian...is it bad? :msp_mellow:


----------



## OlympicYJ

HuskStihl said:


> Spent several hours bucking with the 394 yesterday, and came to the conclusion that it _might_ have been possible to engineer a worse location and mechanism for the tensioner, but I am not smart enough to figure what that could be. Total PITA. On the plus side, that saw oils twice as much as the 385. Gonna use the 385 to buck up the oak and use my skitter (old land cruiser) to get it to the burn pile (burning since yesterday morning) and push em on with the tractor, as I already have more dried oak than I know what to do with.



Why aren't ya usin your tractor to skid with? Be a lot easier on your old land cruiser....


Well I've had a very lazy weekend. The old lady came up to visit me this time. Went to a buddy's Friday for deer chili and some bsn. Then grilled up some chicken boobs on Saturday and just got done grillin steaks a lil bit ago. Played Rodeo-opoly today too, its the rodeo version of monopoly... I lost. Yeah I need to get caught up on homework but oh well. I at least appealed my parking violation.

Sounds like ya'll had a good weekend.


----------



## Trx250r180

Only if run equipment,i stayed off my toys today ,except the skidsteer ,it started to make a mess so built a fire in the shop and worked in there part of the day in between downpours,first fire in the woodstove this year


----------



## rwoods

*Back in Tennessee ...*

Sounds like it rained across the country yesterday. I bucked firewood and ran the skid steer in the rain for 5 or 6 hours Saturday. I thought about you wet weather PNW folks and decided I should just keep at it. The woodlot is just about ready for the official start of our season this coming Saturday.

Today after church I felled a few small trees for my daughter and s-i-l in their heavily wooded yard. About the only thing I hate worse than falling plate size trees in heavy canopy is falling unprepared. I forgot my s-i-l doesn’t have much of anything useful unless it is borrowed from me or his dad – most of which he hangs on to for awhile. Too bad he didn’t think to borrow a rope from one of us. I felled two small, but tall poplars that were growing at the base of a big old oak (3 ½’ to 4’ dbh). The first one went well. Due to the canopy and the close proximity of the house and chimney, I wanted to put a rope on the second one to encourage it to fall straight but he has no rope. I decided to cut it anyway. Sure enough it doesn’t have enough mass to break through the canopy. Stem is too small to put wedges in rear so I tried to no avail from the side. We then tried a little red-neck rigging using a long old water hose as a rope but we didn’t have enough leverage or muscle to pull it through the canopy.  We stretched the hose enough to strain my back. We tied it off to another tree. I scrounged around in his garage and found two short straps and a small come-along that he had borrowed from his dad. All told, it was too short to get very high in the tree. But I tried it anyway. Managed only to break my hinge and pull the tree off the stump. I decided against fence posting it as I didn’t want to buy the kids a new chimney. Ultimately I tied the straps to the very bottom and pulled it down with the pickup. Unfortunately due to all of the trees and the stump, I had to pull the stem at an angle that landed the top right on the neighbor’s chain link fence mangling it up in the process. It did make a nice slot for me to fall a small hickory so I took advantage of it without further damage to the fence. S-i-l had to spend about $7 at Lowe’s for a coupling and some other chain link accessories. He was thrilled nevertheless, because he had just been quoted $250 just to fall one tree. Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

Ron. Slashing them down works good. Saves a lot of monkey motion . But your saw has to cut fast.


----------



## OlympicYJ

tramp bushler said:


> Ron. Slashing them down works good. Saves a lot of monkey motion . But your saw has to cut fast.



Like tramps says ya gotta have a sharp saw. You can actually get it to change direction if you need to and it'll pull it out of the canopy to where you can push it where you want it to go.


----------



## HuskStihl

Cfaller said:


> HS, cut so the hinge is uneven.



That should be no problem at all:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

Ron, you can join the fence smashers group I started. Never met a fence I couldn't hit!


----------



## HuskStihl

OlympicYJ said:


> Why aren't ya usin your tractor to skid with? Be a lot easier on your old land cruiser...



The 97 land cruiser is a great skidder. I just got a 4wd tractor this year, which I should use, but that cruiser is strong and fit


----------



## slowp

The source of the alder, some maple, and a couple little cedar chunks. The pile is much smaller now, maybe a quarter of the size in the photo.

View attachment 315560


We were taking a break and looking at the timber that was thinned about 8 years ago and it has put on a lot of growth. She's got to watch that it doesn't get too big. On the other side is a clearcut that was planted almost 2 years ago with Doug-fir.


----------



## Trx250r180

slowp said:


> The source of the alder, some maple, and a couple little cedar chunks. The pile is much smaller now, maybe a quarter of the size in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 315560
> 
> 
> We were taking a break and looking at the timber that was thinned about 8 years ago and it has put on a lot of growth. She's got to watch that it doesn't get too big. On the other side is a clearcut that was planted almost 2 years ago with Doug-fir.



that don't look fun to cut the way it is , are you able to drive back there and pull the pile apart with a rope or choker ?


----------



## Trx250r180

in between rain showers yesterday ,sharpened some chains ,did one by hand ,i need to get one of those chain holders someone is selling in the chainsaw section ,would make the lh cutters easier to do by hand ,i need to get a better phone ,this one kept focusing on the background instead of the cutters ,so only 2 of my pics are somewhat viewable 

View attachment 315569
View attachment 315570
View attachment 315571


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> in between rain showers yesterday ,sharpened some chains ,did one by hand ,i need to get one of those chain holders someone is selling in the chainsaw section ,would make the lh cutters easier to do by hand ,i need to get a better phone ,this one kept focusing on the background instead of the cutters ,so only 2 of my pics are somewhat viewable
> 
> View attachment 315569
> View attachment 315570
> View attachment 315571



that raker in pic 3 looks a little high, back to the drawing board umpkin2:


----------



## slowp

Trx250r180 said:


> that don't look fun to cut the way it is , are you able to drive back there and pull the pile apart with a rope or choker ?



I have a rope choker that was left behind by a bankrupt heli-logging outfit. I pull them out by hand. I don't want to hurt my pickup. I have a peavey but mainly figure out how to cut the stuff without moving it. Then a toss to the road and loading. I'm burning part of it in the stove this morning.


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> that raker in pic 3 looks a little high, back to the drawing board umpkin2:



that was the first sharpening on that chain ,i don't touch my rakers till about the 3rd sharpening ,i used to do 2 swipes with a flat file on a new chain ,but for work ,it's a little grabbier ,especially limbing ,it's all compromise on what works for yourself i guess ,i have tried a lot of different ways ,and still trying ,i don't like a chain that grabs too much stalling the clutch, i can dog in this way bucking and not worry about bogging the engine ,it also helps a smaller powerhead in bigger wood pull a longer bar ,a stock 044 with a dual port muffler pulls a 32 inch bar in what i cut fine ,if the chain is set up to do so


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> in between rain showers yesterday ,sharpened some chains ,did one by hand ,i need to get one of those chain holders someone is selling in the chainsaw section ,would make the lh cutters easier to do by hand ,i need to get a better phone ,this one kept focusing on the background instead of the cutters ,so only 2 of my pics are somewhat viewable
> 
> View attachment 315569
> View attachment 315570
> View attachment 315571



Like one of these? :msp_sneaky:







This loop started out as Oregon LPX...
See anything missing??


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm pretty happy with how this one turned out... 84dl all square filed by hand from round...


----------



## Trx250r180

what did you use to cut the safety links off with ? cut off wheel ?


----------



## rwoods

HuskStihl said:


> The 97 land cruiser is a great skidder. I just got a 4wd tractor this year, which I should use, but that cruiser is strong and fit



I just retired my 93 LC. It saw enough service that Bob (Gologit) granted it crummy status. I already miss it. Ron


----------



## JakeG

Almost looks like they were ground off. I have 1 lpx and 1 vxl, both of which I do not enjoy tending to!


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> what did you use to cut the safety links off with ? cut off wheel ?



Bench grinder...
And yes... It's a little hot on the fingers...
I actually like the LPX chain.. 
Cuts fast...
:msp_smile:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> that was the first sharpening on that chain ,i don't touch my rakers till about the 3rd sharpening ,i used to do 2 swipes with a flat file on a new chain ,but for work ,it's a little grabbier ,especially limbing ,it's all compromise on what works for yourself i guess ,i have tried a lot of different ways ,and still trying ,i don't like a chain that grabs too much stalling the clutch, i can dog in this way bucking and not worry about bogging the engine ,it also helps a smaller powerhead in bigger wood pull a longer bar ,a stock 044 with a dual port muffler pulls a 32 inch bar in what i cut fine ,if the chain is set up to do so



you know im messing with you, right


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## tramp bushler

Brian ; great to see another guy running semi skip. ! If you are careful to get cornered up good, with no beak your chain will smooth right out. Hedge you have a good looking file job there. ! 

The grabbiness is caused by the side beak. A little beak helped it to feed in red cedar and cottonwood. But in spruce, hemlock and fir it robs your power. . For cottonwood and aspen, poplar. Keep the gullet cleaned out totally
By cornering up real good you will be able to bore real well also, maybe a little less side angle. I busheled with 044 s for most of 2 seasons. I ran a 34" Sugi on one of my Madsen modified 044 . And a Pro Tek filter. It was a very good cutting saw. 
With the 34" bar I ran full skip.


----------



## Trx250r180

tramp bushler said:


> Brian ; great to see another guy running semi skip. ! If you are careful to get cornered up good, with no beak your chain will smooth right out. Hedge you have a good looking file job there. !
> 
> The grabbiness is caused by the side beak. A little beak helped it to feed in red cedar and cottonwood. But in spruce, hemlock and fir it robs your power. . For cottonwood and aspen, poplar. Keep the gullet cleaned out totally
> By cornering up real good you will be able to bore real well also, maybe a little less side angle. I busheled with 044 s for most of 2 seasons. I ran a 34" Sugi on one of my Madsen modified 044 . And a Pro Tek filter. It was a very good cutting saw.
> With the 34" bar I ran full skip.



i used to run full skip ,limbing it's a little grabby ,but bucking it clears the chips nice ,i saw a guy with a 460 in back of his truck ,he was a faller for a living ,he had the semi ,said worked good in the fir and cedar ,so i bought a couple loops to try ,it helps power like the full skip ,but not as grabby limbing ,so i bought a roll after that 

i have never noticed side beak ,is that the angle looking dead on from the side ? ,when i filed it looks more aggressive then when i grind my chain ,the way my stone is set up ,i just filed that chain to show twochains if i could do it ,he could too ,i was having a harder time holding the bar backwards to do the lh cutters ,maybe i should have turned the chain around ,i just held my thumb on the cutter for lh to keep file chatter down ,it seemed to have worked


----------



## twochains

It's Monday...all over me! :censored:! I started my day with cutting line strips through a thick wadded up set of hickory, oak and pine. I laid out several strips before the skidder OP showed up. Everything was set in a a lay where all he had to do is back in off skid trail and grab...did that happen...NO :msp_mad:...he came through the tops! :bang: I was away from my kit...and he smashed it all!! My tea, gas and bar oil! And of course tht was my only jug of bar oil, so off I went to get bar oil. 

I returned, fell a tank full and my clutch springs went out or broke er something...chain spinning wide open. So off to the saw shop...and they were out of springs! :msp_mad: So I called my boss to get my 460 back. Headed back to the woods and fell like (5) and the Oregon tip puked it's guts out and my wore out sprocket broke in half! ...getting REALLY frustrated at this point! So BACK to the saw shop for a sprocket! 

Finally get back and went through the woods like a man on a mission and finished my day. I usually don't have bad Mondays but this one just wanted to screw with me today I guess! Oh well there is always 2moro...and I feel great! Should be a good day.

Now so I don't loose anymore sleep over me possibly being referred to as "Mud"...what the heck is that supposed to mean?? I can take it and if it is something I have done or said...well, I can right it somehow or try not to do it anymore...


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> it's monday...all over me! :censored:! I started my day with cutting line strips through a thick wadded up set of hickory, oak and pine. I laid out several strips before the skidder op showed up. Everything was set in a a lay where all he had to do is back in off skid trail and grab...did that happen...no :msp_mad:...he came through the tops! :bang: I was away from my kit...and he smashed it all!! My tea, gas and bar oil! And of course tht was my only jug of bar oil, so off i went to get bar oil.
> 
> I returned, fell a tank full and my clutch springs went out or broke er something...chain spinning wide open. So off to the saw shop...and they were out of springs! :msp_mad: So i called my boss to get my 460 back. Headed back to the woods and fell like (5) and the oregon tip puked it's guts out and my wore out sprocket broke in half! ...getting really frustrated at this point! So back to the saw shop for a sprocket!
> 
> Finally get back and went through the woods like a man on a mission and finished my day. I usually don't have bad mondays but this one just wanted to screw with me today i guess! Oh well there is always 2moro...and i feel great! Should be a good day.
> 
> Now so i don't loose anymore sleep over me possibly being referred to as "mud"...what the heck is that supposed to mean?? I can take it and if it is something i have done or said...well, i can right it somehow or try not to do it anymore... :d




mud


----------



## twochains

So r ya talking mud as in the Primus song..."My name is Mud"...cus I'm all about crushing craniums with an aluminum baseball bat! :hmm3grin2orange:

or Mentally Un Developed?? LOL! Brian, surely by now you can tell I am quite Type A personality...heavy on the OCD and I am just gonna go cry in the corner till I get it figured out... OMG your an ass for not telling me...oh well ....#### it  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Sound like a big bad Monday for you Clint. It wasn't too bad here today.


----------



## JakeG

Lmao Clint... I thought Brian was being literral when he said the mud is back... As in, rain + dirt = Mud. Like "Here comes mud season".


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> So r ya talking mud as in the Primus song..."My name is Mud"...cus I'm all about crushing craniums with an aluminum baseball bat! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> or Mentally Un Developed?? LOL! Brian, surely by now you can tell I am quite Type A personality...heavy on the OCD and I am just gonna go cry in the corner till I get it figured out... OMG your an ass for not telling me...oh well ....#### it  :hmm3grin2orange:



nope mud is mud ,nothing to do with primus ,from now till june we fight it here running equipment ,it tears the crap out of the ground ,rubber tired machines become useless ,and cedar branches make our roads ,here is the cat i burried when logging off the back of my property ,i could reach out and touch the ground from the seat ,the little truck is my mimi crummy 
this hill was solid timber ,i had the great idea to remove all the stumps in the winter 

View attachment 315622
View attachment 315623
View attachment 315624
View attachment 315625
View attachment 315626


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> nope mud is mud ,nothing to do with primus ,from now till june we fight it here running equipment ,it tears the crap out of the ground ,rubber tired machines become useless ,and cedar branches make our roads ,here is the cat i burried when logging off the back of my property ,i could reach out and touch the ground from the seat ,the little truck is my mimi crummy
> this hill was solid timber ,i had the great idea to remove all the stumps in the winter
> 
> View attachment 315622
> View attachment 315623
> View attachment 315624
> View attachment 315625
> View attachment 315626



Ok, good! LOL! ...see...I'm quite the character...you talkin' bout me?? LMAO! :hmm3grin2orange:

Brian, my tune was perfect till it dropped to 50...went lean as Hell...couldn't get the jetting straightened out at the track...a guy helping me figures it it crank seals...I was already told that was a possibility and have the seals...in my tool box :rolleyes2:


----------



## JakeG

JakeG said:


> Lmao Clint... I thought Brian was being literral when he said the mud is back... As in, rain + dirt = Mud. Like "Here comes mud season".



Looking back.... We potentially could have had a lot of fun between now and June with mud comments :msp_thumbup:

Don't think I could do that to Clint tho! Lol


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Looking back.... We potentially could have had a lot of fun between now and June with mud comments :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Don't think I could do that to Clint tho! Lol


i was thinking i could get some mileage out of this too,looked like he had a bad enough day already ,we can give him a hard time for not having a backup saw in the truck ,every faller i see around here goes to work with 2 saws ,in case break down or smash one oke:


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Looking back.... We potentially could have had a lot of fun between now and June with mud comments :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Don't think I could do that to Clint tho! Lol



Thanks Jake! :msp_sneaky:



Trx250r180 said:


> i was thinking i could get some mileage out of this too,looked like he had a bad enough day already ,we can give him a hard time for not having a backup saw in the truck ,every faller i see around here goes to work with 2 saws ,in case break down or smash one oke:



I had a back up and my boss snatched it the other day...he can go get his "own" saw! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Anybody heard from Graeme?? It's getting to the point where I'm kinda worried. Hope all is well with him.

jrcat, have you heard anything from him?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> It's Monday...all over me! :censored:! I started my day with cutting line strips through a thick wadded up set of hickory, oak and pine. I laid out several strips before the skidder OP showed up. Everything was set in a a lay where all he had to do is back in off skid trail and grab...did that happen...NO :msp_mad:...he came through the tops! :bang: I was away from my kit...and he smashed it all!! My tea, gas and bar oil! And of course tht was my only jug of bar oil, so off I went to get bar oil.
> 
> I returned, fell a tank full and my clutch springs went out or broke er something...chain spinning wide open. So off to the saw shop...and they were out of springs! :msp_mad: So I called my boss to get my 460 back. Headed back to the woods and fell like (5) and the Oregon tip puked it's guts out and my wore out sprocket broke in half! ...getting REALLY frustrated at this point! So BACK to the saw shop for a sprocket!
> 
> Finally get back and went through the woods like a man on a mission and finished my day. I usually don't have bad Mondays but this one just wanted to screw with me today I guess! Oh well there is always 2moro...and I feel great! Should be a good day.
> 
> Now so I don't loose anymore sleep over me possibly being referred to as "Mud"...what the heck is that supposed to mean?? I can take it and if it is something I have done or said...well, I can right it somehow or try not to do it anymore...



now ur logging...


----------



## twochains

Turn your speakers up...open yer windows let the World hear 

Left Lane Cruiser - Lost My Mind - YouTube


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i was thinking i could get some mileage out of this too,looked like he had a bad enough day already ,we can give him a hard time for not having a backup saw in the truck ,*every faller i see around here goes to work with 2 saws ,in *case break down or smash one oke:



minimum


----------



## roberte

mud and moderator :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Anybody heard from Graeme?? It's getting to the point where I'm kinda worried. Hope all is well with him.
> 
> jrcat, have you heard anything from him?




no not yet, they must have lost power or Stonehenge is not aligned. 

maybe i'll toss out an A.P.B. :kilt::wave::computer::coffee::sigarette:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> mud and moderator :msp_thumbsup:



pfttt! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## jrcat

OK what tree has red fruits on it that smell like pine/oranges has bark like ash and leaves like catalpa ? Clint buddy that's a rough day. I dumped a track on the td8 if that's any consultation .


----------



## twochains

Doesn't that seem early to be havin' clutch spring probs? The saw hasn't been pinched yet or slipping the clutch any, I never use the chain brake. IDK...


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Doesn't that seem early to be havin' clutch spring probs? The saw hasn't been pinched yet or slipping the clutch any, I never use the chain brake. IDK...



which saw?


----------



## JakeG

roberte said:


> mud and moderator :msp_thumbsup:



I approve of the above quoted, er... quote.

Rob, you really are a genius


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> which saw?



the 660


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> I approve of the above quoted, er... quote.
> 
> Rob, you really are a genius



yeah dude, im a prophet.... :cool2:


not :bang:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> the 660



yes , you should not be having any problems.

that f:censored:ing sucks


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> yeah dude, im a prophet.... :cool2:
> 
> 
> not :bang:



nor a genius :hmm3grin2orange:

Did you listen to that song Rob? Jams don't it!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> yes , you should not be having any problems.
> 
> that f:censored:ing sucks



Well what else causes the chain to free spin and not stop? The idle wasn't surging like it has an air leak er nothing.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> nor a genius :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Did you listen to that song Rob? Jams don't it!



Wile E. Coyote is the _only_ genius

Dude, that's a good jamb, good work music


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Well what else causes the chain to free spin and not stop? The idle wasn't surging like it has an air leak er nothing.



without seeing, it would only be a guess


----------



## jrcat

I guess the tree I was asking about is cucumber


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> I guess the tree I was asking about is cucumber



I was going to guess persimmon umpkin2:


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I guess the tree I was asking about is cucumber



cat, I must have missed it somewhere... what tree? Can you post the pic again?


----------



## twochains

It's 8 here and slayer hasn't checked in, that's not normal. Anybody heard from him today?


----------



## JakeG

He was on earlier this afternoon. Hopefully he's home just busy. 

Busted hasn't been on for a week but doesn't seem like it's been that long.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> OK what tree has red fruits on it that smell like pine/oranges has bark like ash and leaves like catalpa ? Clint buddy that's a rough day. I dumped a track on the td8 if that's any consultation .



Ha! I found it! LOL! Are the fruit edible? Did you cut the tree er something?

Yeh, it was a crappy sort of day, I made up for it with the timber...I head hunted a bunch of oaks that were 3 to 4 cut trees and fell a (5) cut tupelo. So other than just everything taking a dump in intervals on my Monday...it turned out fine! :msp_thumbup:

jrcat, have you spoke with Graeme on the phone er anything?


----------



## treeslayer2003

y'all cracked me up with that mud deal, lmfao. I thought perssimon to but not catalpa leaves, I never seen a cucumber tree. did see a coffee tree. Clint ya should not have any problems with that saw yet, i'd raise hell with that dealer, it got to be a defect. yes busy and I am worried for Greame n his family now, not like him to not check in this long. I have no way to contact him besides here and email.


----------



## twochains

jrcat has his phone # I think. I haven't tried his e mail...have you?


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, no response. I hate to interfere, whatever is up is his bness but I hope for the best and worry.


----------



## northmanlogging

hawthorn? May tree?


The north east has a mud season, usually starts during breakup and lasts most of their spring, and for as much as they whine about it into summer too.

The PNW has mud starting usually mid October and lasting at least until may sometimes into june, with a short respite in January or February for a week or two when it actually freezes to like 4" deep... but then its too ####ing dark to do anything besides drink beer and coffee and start a grunge band...

Its a fact! Slam dancing cures depression!


----------



## mdavlee

Maybe he'll be back in soon.

Clint I would take that saw back to the dealer with problems that quick. A locked up clutch bearing could cause that but is probably going to make some noise if it's locked up. The new 660 I bought spit the e clip off and the bearing come apart on the first tank. I don't know why it did it like that but it did.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I guess I need to take it in. I think I will try and hit the woods at dark '30 and try to get to town after work and take it in. It is still under 90 days old so whatever needs to be done should be under warranty.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, i'm glad I ain't the only one deals with mud. I thought y'all had rocks n stuff.


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, i'm glad I ain't the only one deals with mud. I thought y'all had rocks n stuff.



WE do. Maybe THEY don't.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm sure the PNW is more diverse than we as easterners think of. it is a big area. just ya know pics of a mountainside is what we think of.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, i'm glad I ain't the only one deals with mud. I thought y'all had rocks n stuff.



there is rocks but they are mixed in with the mud and only about softball sized down here in the glacial till. If you get up on the mountains you get granite and shale depending on which mountain your on. But the mud is on top of all that.

Despite what the morons I went to school with in Darlicttown think, Whitehorse mountain is not in fact a volcano, its all granite notably not volcanic rock... Glacier peak, Baker, St Hellens, Ranier, and Adams are volcanos.

St Hellens and Baker Semi active... Ranier only Sleeping, pretty sure Glacier and Adams are extinct...


Sorry I digress...


----------



## tramp bushler

JakeG said:


> Lmao Clint... I thought Brian was being literral when he said the mud is back... As in, rain + dirt = Mud. Like "Here comes mud season".



Yup, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## treeslayer2003

how goes it north? ya figure out what ya need for yer toppin saw? what model?


----------



## twochains

slayer, today I cut a damn nice tupelo on flat ground right in the middle of a oak and hickory flat! I thought it was odd, it was prolly same age as surrounding timber but had out grown the oaks in height. I got (5) logs marked on it. Most of them I have cut in similar areas would be squatty and rotten a block er two.


----------



## northmanlogging

Oh I'll patch together the little 260 again, like a johny cash song. again and again and again. one piece at a time.

I should get a spare limbing saw but the damn thing just keeps taking all the abuse I can throw at it, I am a little worried I may have bent the crank this last time... but she still runs, so tomorrow on the way home I'll pick up the new top cover and bar, from ten feet away it will look just like a brand new saw... with mismatched parts...


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm sure the PNW is more diverse than we as easterners think of. it is a big area. just ya know pics of a mountainside is what we think of.



And hippies...
Don't forget the dirty hippies...

And stuff...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> slayer, today I cut a damn nice tupelo on flat ground right in the middle of a oak and hickory flat! I thought it was odd, it was prolly same age as surrounding timber but had out grown the oaks in height. I got (5) logs marked on it. Most of them I have cut in similar areas would be squatty and rotten a block er two.



sometimes black gum gets confused on where it spossed to grow n how tall it gets. it happens.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Anybody heard from Graeme?? It's getting to the point where I'm kinda worried. Hope all is well with him.
> 
> jrcat, have you heard anything from him?



Definitely. I posted 2 videos with massive nasty saws throwing charcoal briquette sized chips, back barring, boring, not wearing chaps, and not a peep from Graeme. APB time.
And Clint, its "aluminium" to busted


----------



## twochains

What? LOL! I'm sori di i mispel sumthin sumwher :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:

Hows it goin' Husk? Did ya have a good Monday?


----------



## twochains

I'm out Men! Hold the fort down! You fellas have a good day 2moro and stay safe out there! Cheers!


----------



## treeslayer2003

you'll have a better day tomorrow bro. stay safe.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> What? LOL! I'm sori di i mispel sumthin sumwher :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hows it goin' Husk? Did ya have a good Monday?



Day wasn't all I'd hoped for. Brits pronounce aluminum funny. No spelling error


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I'm out Men! Hold the fort down! You fellas have a good day 2moro and stay safe out there! Cheers!



Stay of the mud.........


----------



## JakeG

Today will be better than yesterday. Don't make me a liar!

Mornin' men and woman... Coffee is a brewin'


----------



## slowp

Mud? Here in the banana belt we could have mud. Our soil is volcanic pumice and drains quickly. We're in the middle of a triangle of volcanoes and I do not think that Mt. Adams is dead. Indian legends say it erupts when Mt. Hood erupts which would be quite messy. Unlike yesterday, I am seeing a glimmer of hope to the east. Just a sliver of light in the gloom.


----------



## Trx250r180

cup o mud for all :coffee:,stuff warms up a rainy day


----------



## Trx250r180

got some better focused square chain pics ,must be the lighting in the shop ,i was using the soft white bulb on the silvey and it focused better 

View attachment 315712
View attachment 315713
View attachment 315714
View attachment 315715



first pic ,is log scales ,guys waiting in line to get first load of the day scaled just after 6 am ,they have already been up in the hills getting loaded while most people are still sleeping


----------



## Trx250r180

couple more chain pics 


View attachment 315717
View attachment 315718
View attachment 315719
View attachment 315720


----------



## mdavlee

Looks good Brian.


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Looks good Brian.



man, I don't know....

still looks a little shakey:eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> man, I don't know....
> 
> still looks a little shakey:eek2:



We need to see more of his hand filing pics...
And Brian? 
Stop jumping up and down when you're using the camera...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> We need to see more of his hand filing pics...
> And Brian?
> Stop jumping up and down when you're using the camera...
> :msp_wink:



now that i found a better spot to get focus ,can get more clear pics of the hand filed one ,that was actually the first chain i went through and did by hand ever ,always had the silvey so never bothered


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> now that i found a better spot to get focus ,can get more clear pics of the hand filed one ,that was actually the first chain i went through and did by hand ever ,always had the silvey so never bothered



but did you file it exactly x.258963147 strokes, :bang:


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> but did you file it exactly x.258963147 strokes, :bang:



on the new off the roll chain ,to change the stock angles with the file i had was actually 6 light stokes ,i think 2-3 will touch it up now ,i don't know if i am imagining things ,but i can feel when the cutters right with the file ,by how smooth it gets when its sharp ,when chains dull i feel minor file chatter ,i don't push on the file hard ,it seems to dull them faster when i do that 


and maybe i will bring a normal camera home ,the cel phone one is horrible to try to focus with :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> on the new off the roll chain ,to change the stock angles with the file i had was actually 6 light stokes ,i think 2-3 will touch it up now ,i don't know if i am imagining things ,but i can feel when the cutters right with the file ,by how smooth it gets when its sharp ,when chains dull i feel minor file chatter ,i don't push on the file hard ,it seems to dull them faster when i do that
> 
> 
> and maybe i will bring a normal camera home ,the cel phone one is horrible to try to focus with :msp_wink:



I concur.

one caveat; its x number of strokes _after_ the star gets knocked off.


----------



## roberte

were the f:censored: is bustedup....


calling all cars :msp_sad:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Today was a good day compared to yesterday! How was your alls day? 

I'm gonna fire a shot over the deck fro Graeme...


Who said busted was an Englishman??? LMAO!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Today was a good day compared to yesterday! How was your alls day?
> 
> I'm gonna fire a shot over the deck fro Graeme...
> 
> 
> Who said busted was an Englishman??? LMAO!





get that saw fixed yet ?


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> get that saw fixed yet ?



Nope, my Ol' lady is taking it up to the shop for me 2moro. I talked to the guy at the saw shop just a minute ago and he said bring it up. So I'm gonna go from there. My dual port muffler is back ordered....that sucks, you wouldn't think that would be a real hot item...


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Nope, my Ol' lady is taking it up to the shop for me 2moro. I talked to the guy at the saw shop just a minute ago and he said bring it up. So I'm gonna go from there. My dual port muffler is back ordered....that sucks, you wouldn't think that would be a real hot item...



i feel sorry for you guys ,my shop has a bag of em ,they buy 10 per bag ,next your gonna tell me they dont stock every type and brand of square chain :msp_scared:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I told y'all, ya can't get nothing here. Brian they don't even know what skip is not alone square.


----------



## twochains

Honestly, this guy actually knows what "full skip" chain is and has a roll! Yeh..no on the square filed...he knew about it and said he couldn't prolly ever sell a single loop. I like this shop...the guy used to work at one I have frequented for the last 19 years. 

On a funny note...I asked if he needed my name so he didn't get confused with which 660 was coming in...he laughed and said there isn't any one around here using a 660 except me. LOL! ..he's wrong...I know one other guy but he goes to the crappy saw shop down here by me.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i feel sorry for you guys ,my shop has a bag of em ,they buy 10 per bag ,next your gonna tell me they dont stock every type and brand of square chain :msp_scared:



talk about shots across the bow :wink2:


----------



## jrcat

twochains said:


> Ha! I found it! LOL! Are the fruit edible? Did you cut the tree er something?
> 
> Yeh, it was a crappy sort of day, I made up for it with the timber...I head hunted a bunch of oaks that were 3 to 4 cut trees and fell a (5) cut tupelo. So other than just everything taking a dump in intervals on my Monday...it turned out fine! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> jrcat, have you spoke with Graeme on the phone er anything?



I do not have his number. I have his email. He sent me some cutting diagrams. I cant find any info as to whether or not the fruit on a cucumber tree is edible. It smells good though. It is treated the same as tulip by the mills I guess. The one I cut should grade veneer though its kinda small.


----------



## treeslayer2003

evidently there's no trees here big enuff for that sort of thing. ppfftt :msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> i feel sorry for you guys ,my shop has a bag of em ,they buy 10 per bag ,next your gonna tell me they dont stock every type and brand of square chain :msp_scared:



Ya know, I don't think I am even going to bother with square filed...that is just one more thing right now that I really don't even want to think about...my stress level right now is about as high as it can get w/o taking it out on someone...and I REALLY don't want to pull a "battery" charge this close to Christmas.


----------



## jrcat

Mike , I changed out the coil on my 372. Fired up first pull. Yes I put loctite on the bolts lol.


----------



## twochains

jrcat said:


> I do not have his number. I have his email. He sent me some cutting diagrams. I cant find any info as to whether or not the fruit on a cucumber tree is edible. It smells good though. It is treated the same as tulip by the mills I guess. The one I cut should grade veneer though its kinda small.



smaller scale timber has less flaw


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Mike , I changed out the coil on my 372. Fired up first pull. Yes I put loctite on the bolts lol.



good deal. it was that all along then? I gonna make a saw mechanic outta you yet.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ya know, I don't think I am even going to bother with square filed...that is just one more thing right now that I really don't even want to think about...my stress level right now is about as high as it can get w/o taking it out on someone...and I REALLY don't want to pull a "battery" charge this close to Christmas.



sq is an acquired taste, best you not try it till ur ready. if you don't have your mind right, it will pi:censored: you off


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Nope, my Ol' lady is taking it up to the shop for me 2moro. I talked to the guy at the saw shop just a minute ago and he said bring it up. So I'm gonna go from there. My dual port muffler is back ordered....that sucks, you wouldn't think that would be a real hot item...



hope it did not do this ............

View attachment 315752


----------



## twochains

What caused that? Bar oil seal I assume?


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> sq is an acquired taste, best you not try it till ur ready. if you don't have your mind right, it will pi:censored: you off



Uh-huh....

But if you spend some quality time on it, you will look like this..
:big_smile:

Key word being "Time"...

If you're cutting and running, round gets it done... Heck, semi-chisel gets it done...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> hope it did not do this ............
> 
> View attachment 315752



whao, that is not good. ya gonna have to replace the crank or find a used bottom. i'm sorry for ya. I hope that is not yer 044.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Ya know, I don't think I am even going to bother with square filed...that is just one more thing right now that I really don't even want to think about...my stress level right now is about as high as it can get w/o taking it out on someone...and I REALLY don't want to pull a "battery" charge this close to Christmas.



what size bar you runnin ? 28? 32 ? how many dl in your chain ?


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> Uh-huh....
> 
> But if you spend some quality time on it, you will look like this..
> :big_smile:
> 
> Key word being "Time"...
> 
> If you're cutting and running, round gets it done... Heck, semi-chisel gets it done...




something about making a pile of metal dust


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> whao, that is not good. ya gonna have to replace the crank or find a used bottom. i'm sorry for ya. I hope that is not yer 044.



my 660 ,i sent it to mastermind ,he fixed it ,i have been testing an aftermarket crank ,so far so good ,its ported now so maybe the extra power will be easier on it :msp_wink:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> sq is an acquired taste, best you not try it till ur ready. if you don't have your mind right, it will pi:censored: you off



Before I get too pissed on trying to learn to square file I won't hesitate to push a round file through it... I don't have the time nor patience to have a sub par chain in the bush. Ifn I had a grinder, then I would think about it...wait, if I had one of those 6 sided files like jrcat has, I would use it. All of those degrees and stuff you all talk about just scrambles my little brain and I'm just like :censored: it...I don't understand and it isn't like I will just pick it up er nothing. I need to be able to sharpen in the bush maybe every tank or two at least, and that chain had better cut or else...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> my 660 ,i sent it to mastermind ,he fixed it ,i have been testing an aftermarket crank ,so far so good ,its ported now so maybe the extra power will be easier on it :msp_wink:



wew, it be hard to find a 10mm 044 crank I expect. now how is he gonna get mine done ifn you keep sendin warranty work? lol
hey how come y'all seem to skip 36" bars? I figure there must be a reason.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> what size bar you runnin ? 28? 32 ? how many dl in your chain ?



I run a 20" bar and a 30", the 30" has 98 DLs I couldn't tell ya the 20" #


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> I run a 20" bar and a 30", the 30" has 98 DLs I couldn't tell ya the 20" #



72


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, it be hard to find a 10mm 044 crank I expect. now how is he gonna get mine done ifn you keep sendin warranty work? lol
> hey how come y'all seem to skip 36" bars? I figure there must be a reason.



i have a 36 ,i hit the dirt too much limbing ,28 i hunch over some ,so tires the back ,32 works good for me for all around everything ,i will set it up on an alaska mill someday and make use of it


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> I run a 20" bar and a 30", the 30" has 98 DLs I couldn't tell ya the 20" #



.050 or .063 guage ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> i have a 36 ,i hit the dirt too much limbing ,28 i hunch over some ,so tires the back ,32 works good for me for all around everything ,i will set it up on an alaska mill someday and make use of it



I been thinkin 36 when I get it back, jus for the big sticks. I guess i'll go with .63, have to order everything any way. hey keep yer eye out for a full wrap, they over 100 new, I love to find a good used one.


----------



## jrcat

treeslayer2003 said:


> good deal. it was that all along then? I gonna make a saw mechanic outta you yet.



Im not sure if it was that all along or not. But its a screamer now. Its no were near the saw you sent me though. Mike you should be proud sir, that is one awesome saw.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> .050 or .063 guage ?



.50 I would have to order every loop ifn I ran .63 gauge. I will prolly get a .63 gauge ES Light 32" though...but it sucks that I can't get loops here for it.


----------



## jrcat

I put a 28 and semi skip on the "maryland" saw. I like it. It just fits right. Its .58 gauge


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> I been thinkin 36 when I get it back, jus for the big sticks. I guess i'll go with .63, have to order everything any way. hey keep yer eye out for a full wrap, they over 100 new, I love to find a good used one.



which saw for the wrap ?


----------



## Joe46

treeslayer2003 said:


> I been thinkin 36 when I get it back, jus for the big sticks. I guess i'll go with .63, have to order everything any way. hey keep yer eye out for a full wrap, they over 100 new, I love to find a good used one.



You really don't want to run .050 on a 36" bar. Without a lot of checking, not sure you'd find a .050 bar in 36"


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> which saw for the wrap ?



660 full wrap i'd prefer as opposed to 3/4


----------



## treeslayer2003

Joe46 said:


> You really don't want to run .050 on a 36" bar. Without a lot of checking, not sure you'd find a .050 bar in 36"



that's what i'm hearing from my west coast friends here. I got a buddy with a 36 .050 but he uses it very little, he not a logger he use to split biguns for a woodmizer.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> 660 full wrap i'd prefer as opposed to 3/4



Hey if you find a full for your 660...would ya sell me your 3/4? I can't afford a new handle and my boss thinks the idea is riddiculous so I'm not even going to ask...Hell I'm buying the dual port muffler out of my pocket and my 32" light bar...


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> .50 I would have to order every loop ifn I ran .63 gauge. I will prolly get a .63 gauge ES Light 32" though...but it sucks that I can't get loops here for it.



pm me your address ,i'm gonna send you a couple square chains to play with cutting ,just file em round when dull if don't want to square file ,i wont touch the rakers ,i'm not sure how your hardwood likes em


----------



## treeslayer2003

jrcat said:


> Im not sure if it was that all along or not. But its a screamer now. Its no were near the saw you sent me though. Mike you should be proud sir, that is one awesome saw.



yer 372 should match it or close, may need to retune. or rering, it no problem really. I know you can do it. thanks bro but kinda expiermentin with it, glad it workin well.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> pm me your address ,i'm gonna send you a couple square chains to play with cutting ,just file em round when dull if don't want to square file ,i wont touch the rakers ,i'm not sure how your hardwood likes em



now theres a good dude, 





for a mod :jester:


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Hey if you find a full for your 660...would ya sell me your 3/4? I can't afford a new handle and my boss thinks the idea is riddiculous so I'm not even going to ask...Hell I'm buying the dual port muffler out of my pocket and my 32" light bar...



yes sir if I had one. mine is halfwrap like yours. only saw I have with 3/4 is the 461, I don't know how I got along without it.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> 660 full wrap i'd prefer as opposed to 3/4



only extra full wrap i have is a pro saftey ,it's pretty beat looking though


my 36 inch stihl bar is .050 ,it came with my saw new ,i prefer .063 though


----------



## twochains

Guys... I'm off here for the night, I'm in a mood and don't want my replies to reflect that I'm about to loose it...sorry, I feel like tearing the front door off it's hinges er punching holes in the wall....Clint #2 must be here and he doesn't think logically... bi-polar or sugar levels...

You fellas have a good evening and a safe day 2moro!


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> now theres a good dude,
> 
> 
> this place grows good dudes I think.
> :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> only extra full wrap i have is a pro saftey ,it's pretty beat looking though
> 
> that what I been lookin at, what do ya think of um?


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> Trx250r180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only extra full wrap i have is a pro saftey ,it's pretty beat looking though
> 
> that what I been lookin at, what do ya think of um?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the one on my 660 ,they are kind of fat feeling ,i would buy a couple feet of stihl handlebar hose and regrip it ,if you want this pm me your addy
> 
> 
> View attachment 315765
> View attachment 315768
> View attachment 315771
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe46

Trx250r180 said:


> only extra full wrap i have is a pro saftey ,it's pretty beat looking though
> 
> 
> my 36 inch stihl bar is .050 ,it came with my saw new ,i prefer .063 though



Well just shows how wrong you can be:redface: Just didn't think you could get one in 36". All of my 36's were 404 X .063


----------



## Hedgerow

Joe46 said:


> Well just shows how wrong you can be:redface: Just didn't think you could get one in 36". All of my 36's were 404 X .063



Loggin22 swears the .063 stretches less on the longer bars...
So I just took his word for it and that's what I run...
.050 on everything 84dl and less...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Joe46 said:


> Well just shows how wrong you can be:redface: Just didn't think you could get one in 36". All of my 36's were 404 X .063



you like 404 better? I ain't seen that on a saw since the 056 mag. this will be my first ported saw n don't really know what to expect. I hope it like a 90cc was 25 years ago.


----------



## madhatte

Joe46 said:


> Well just shows how wrong you can be:redface: Just didn't think you could get one in 36". All of my 36's were 404 X .063



The 36" I have at work is in .050" because all of our bars and chains are .050". All of my stuff at home longer than 28" is .063". I just like to keep a short supply chain at work, y'know?


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> you like 404 better? I ain't seen that on a saw since the 056 mag. this will be my first ported saw n don't really know what to expect. I hope it like a 90cc was 25 years ago.



What's the monkey buildin' for ya?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> What's the monkey buildin' for ya?



660


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> 660



You'll be pleased...
Randy builds a great creamsickle..


----------



## treeslayer2003

Hedgerow said:


> You'll be pleased...
> Randy builds a great creamsickle..



a bit out of character for me, but i'm starting to get like a kid on xmas eve here. lol


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> a bit out of character for me, but i'm starting to get like a kid on xmas eve here. lol



A good ported saw..
One of life's simple pleasures...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Joe46

treeslayer2003 said:


> you like 404 better? I ain't seen that on a saw since the 056 mag. this will be my first ported saw n don't really know what to expect. I hope it like a 90cc was 25 years ago.



It was 100cc and30 years ago:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JakeG

Evenin' men...

Clint, we'll see ya tomorrow buddy 

TS, that 660 oughta be fun! To what degree is he going to modify it? Work saw I imagine?

Brian, positive rep sent for your generousity. Plenty of good dudes around these parts :msp_thumbsup:

Hope everyone had a decent enough day. Mine ended at the saw shop, walking out a little frustrated... Okay, a LOT frustrated.


----------



## mdavlee

Mike you'll like the ported 660. The 461 I think you'd like even more. 

The chain stuff if you have patience to get the best cutting chain for falling then square is the way to go. Once you get it figured out you can touch up a chain in about the same time as round filing.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, woods port. what happened Jake?


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> wew, it be hard to find a 10mm 044 crank I expect. now how is he gonna get mine done ifn you keep sendin warranty work? lol
> hey how come y'all seem to skip 36" bars? I figure there must be a reason.



I'm thinking that skip tooth on a 36 or bigger is more to give the chips room. Even on a 32 things get a little crowded in soft wood with the riders a little low.

I've only ran full comp a few times and never on a long bar, I think the saws could pull it for a little while but eventually they just get chip bound.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> I'm thinking that skip tooth on a 36 or bigger is more to give the chips room. Even on a 32 things get a little crowded in soft wood with the riders a little low.
> 
> I've only ran full comp a few times and never on a long bar, I think the saws could pull it for a little while but eventually they just get chip bound.



sorry north, I meant skip as in y'all seem to go from 32-42 skipping the 36. 
yea I run skip on everything even 20.


----------



## mdavlee

I've run full comp on a 41" bar. It didn't seem to have problems with chips plugging up. Semi is my preferred chain for 32".


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, woods port. what happened Jake?



Nothing big really. But, if you guys wouldn't rave about how good some shops are, I wouldn't know to complain. Having said that....

The saw shop (more like lawn & garden shop) doesn't stock 7pin or 8 pin rims nor have they heard of an 8 pin. They said there is no full wrap NOR dual bucking spikes available for either of my saws. I ended up looking up the part numbers for them thinking, why am I here again?

Unfortunately they are the only shop around with the Autotune software. The 562 needs another clutch drum bearing and I want them to look into possibly replacing the carb/coil or both in order to fix a hesitation, primer losing prime and hot start issue. I've had it for 5-6 months.

They left me with the statement, "Warranty work can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks to be approved and completed". The customer in me whispered, "Holy f'ing crap... so potentially we're looking at November to get the baby saw back." 

I doubt it'll take that long to fix but boy, I cannot imagine going that long without it. Some good came of this... I just Might have to pick up a woods ported 372 or 461 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> sorry north, I meant skip as in y'all seem to go from 32-42 skipping the 36.
> yea I run skip on everything even 20.



Uh oh...

I got a 36 with the 066, its what it wears most of the time.

May have something to do with the 32 being more comfortable for packing all day? Anything a 36 can cut a 32 can do it just takes a few more seconds, and maybe just maybe a little more fiber pull.

If you need a 42, you need a 42 (and honestly usually bigger but they get hard to find and expensive). Once you cross over to the trees that big you just feel kinda feeble with a little bar, they don't come around real often for me, but sure is nice to be able to knock em down without trying real hard...

I think Gologit runs a 36 more or less full time on his 660 or did he say 32?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey all, been busy. Operation play structure is done!
View attachment 315834


There's dad with it almost complete. Forgot to shoot a pic of it all cleaned up. So now on to project zipline. Final plans look like 446' run with 30' of fall. Should be quick! We went to Belton to get the poles tonight, forgot to bring red flags. Luckily there was a Valero right down the road, and they always stock these. Ultimate redneck, wouldn't ya say? :msp_wub:

View attachment 315835


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> Nothing big really. But, if you guys wouldn't rave about how good some shops are, I wouldn't know to complain. Having said that....
> 
> The saw shop (more like lawn & garden shop) doesn't stock 7pin or 8 pin rims nor have they heard of an 8 pin. They said there is no full wrap NOR dual bucking spikes available for either of my saws. I ended up looking up the part numbers for them thinking, why am I here again?
> 
> Unfortunately they are the only shop around with the Autotune software. The 562 needs another clutch drum bearing and I want them to look into possibly replacing the carb/coil or both in order to fix a hesitation, primer losing prime and hot start issue. I've had it for 5-6 months.
> 
> They left me with the statement, "Warranty work can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks to be approved and completed". The customer in me whispered, "Holy f'ing crap... so potentially we're looking at November to get the baby saw back."
> 
> I doubt it'll take that long to fix but boy, I cannot imagine going that long without it. Some good came of this... I just Might have to pick up a woods ported 372 or 461 :hmm3grin2orange:



Holy ####, now you see why I don't run huskys... stihl guys had my spare parts today... they would have had it fixed up If I wanted to pay them for the repair, most times if I need something they have it next day or the day after.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Nothing big really. But, if you guys wouldn't rave about how good some shops are, I wouldn't know to complain. Having said that....
> 
> The saw shop (more like lawn & garden shop) doesn't stock 7pin or 8 pin rims nor have they heard of an 8 pin. They said there is no full wrap NOR dual bucking spikes available for either of my saws. I ended up looking up the part numbers for them thinking, why am I here again?
> 
> Unfortunately they are the only shop around with the Autotune software. The 562 needs another clutch drum bearing and I want them to look into possibly replacing the carb/coil or both in order to fix a hesitation, primer losing prime and hot start issue. I've had it for 5-6 months.
> 
> They left me with the statement, "Warranty work can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks to be approved and completed". The customer in me whispered, "Holy f'ing crap... so potentially we're looking at November to get the baby saw back."
> 
> I doubt it'll take that long to fix but boy, I cannot imagine going that long without it. Some good came of this... I just Might have to pick up a woods ported 372 or 461 :hmm3grin2orange:


Who are ya using, Jake? Is it Crosby Lawn and Tractor? Cause that doesn't sound like them, and I know he has 8 pins in stock, usually. Jeff


----------



## JakeG

Jeff, they aren't set up to do warranty work on autotunes. Neither are the other 2 shops I visit. Admittedly I didn't check with DeSpain's, but I had reason. I walked in there a few weeks ago asking if they had any mtronic saws.. their response was, and I quote, "A what?".

The Crosby store, I've never been able to speak to someone with male genetalia. Not being sexist here but the ladies always have to walk to the back to relay my questions. No big deal cause I really like that place.

NM, I bet at least one local Stihl shop would have had most parts in stock.. But who knows! I don't own one yet


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> Jeff, they aren't set up to do warranty work on autotunes. Neither are the other 2 shops I visit. Admittedly I didn't check with DeSpain's, but I had reason. I walked in there a few weeks ago asking if they had any mtronic saws.. their response was, and I quote, "A what?".
> 
> The Crosby store, I've never been able to speak to someone with male genetalia. Not being sexist here but the ladies always have to walk to the back to relay my questions. No big deal cause I really like that place.
> 
> NM, I bet at least one local Stihl shop would have had most parts in stock.. But who knows! I don't own one yet



Well, I hate to say it, but that's why I run all stihl. I've got three great dealers within ten miles, nearest husky dealer is 40 miles away, and he never has anything in stock. Of course in your neck of the woods, I usually went to Baytown or the New Holland dealer in Liberty for stihl, they were usually better stocked than Ray's, and there was this little gal behind the counter in Liberty....


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but that's why I run all stihl. I've got three great dealers within ten miles, nearest husky dealer is 40 miles away, and he never has anything in stock. Of course in your neck of the woods, I usually went to Baytown or the New Holland dealer in Liberty for stihl, they were usually better stocked than Ray's, and there was this little gal behind the counter in Liberty....



Very good information.. All of it!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Just keep in mind, that was 4 years ago, and it is Liberty county. She's probably had two kids by two different dads, gained twenty pounds and lost a couple teeth, but they should still have an 8 pin in stock. Just didn't want to get your hopes up...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

Lmao.. that's alright, I'm pretty happy with the situation at home.  I do appreciate the heads up though!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, if she shows you pictures of her daughter Jollina, and her son Lugger, you never heard of me, right? And if you order something, double check the ticket, she never could spell worth a damn.


----------



## tramp bushler

JakeG said:


> Nothing big really. But, if you guys wouldn't rave about how good some shops are, I wouldn't know to complain. Having said that....
> 
> The saw shop (more like lawn & garden shop) doesn't stock 7pin or 8 pin rims nor have they heard of an 8 pin. They said there is no full wrap NOR dual bucking spikes available for either of my saws. I ended up looking up the part numbers for them thinking, why am I here again?
> 
> Unfortunately they are the only shop around with the Autotune software. The 562 needs another clutch drum bearing and I want them to look into possibly replacing the carb/coil or both in order to fix a hesitation, primer losing prime and hot start issue. I've had it for 5-6 months.
> 
> They left me with the statement, "Warranty work can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks to be approved and completed". The customer in me whispered, "Holy f'ing crap... so potentially we're looking at November to get the baby saw back."
> 
> I doubt it'll take that long to fix but boy, I cannot imagine going that long without it. Some good came of this... I just Might have to pick up a woods ported 372 or 461 :hmm3grin2orange:



Jake ; just call Madsen's or Wood's. 
If your gonna cut for a living ya gotta get away from the local lawn and garden shops for all the normal stuff that wears out like sprockets, tips, clutch springs, ect.ect. . Yup. Might as well get a 372 W. Have Mike juice it and then start putting some wood on the ground.


----------



## tramp bushler

Let's see, who else can I bug???? 

Need to indoctrinate you guys into steep ground, 30 knot winds, devils club , crew boat rides in the fog, stooled up timber, bears chewing up your gas and oil jugs and being up on spring boards. And having to manufacture export saw logs from funky over age hemlock. 

Oh the joys of falling old growth timber


----------



## tramp bushler

..


----------



## JakeG

tramp bushler said:


> Let's see, who else can I bug????
> 
> Need to indoctrinate you guys into steep ground, 30 knot winds, devils club , crew boat rides in the fog, stooled up timber, bears chewing up your gas and oil jugs and being up on spring boards. And having to manufacture export saw logs from funky over age hemlock.
> 
> Oh the joys of falling old growth timber



Where do we sign up? I miss Alaska. If nothing else, it's fun watching (and then helping) the ditch divers...


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> a bit out of character for me, but i'm starting to get like a kid on xmas eve here. lol



From my recent experience I will caution you to run at least 5-6 tanks thru it before deciding what you think. You'll need to ask everybody to get you Exxon gift cards for Christmas


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just keep in mind, that was 4 years ago, and it is Liberty county. She's probably had two kids by two different dads, gained twenty pounds and lost a couple teeth, but they should still have an 8 pin in stock. Just didn't want to get your hopes up...:msp_biggrin:



Only 20??? She must be 4'2"!

My local Stihl dealer is pretty good, but they still need to order a bunch of stuff. I'm going to let you boys in on a little secret. The Internet thing we're using to talk about saw parts can also be used to purchase them! I #### you not, iff'n you have a credit card thingie you can stuff in the mail pretty darn quick!


----------



## Trx250r180

i did not realize how many worksaws i had till lined them up last night ,i think i have serious issues ,i an not even a logger :bang:


View attachment 315916
View attachment 315917
View attachment 315918


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i did not realize how many worksaws i had till lined them up last night ,i think i have serious issues ,i an not even a logger :bang:
> 
> 
> View attachment 315916
> View attachment 315917
> View attachment 315918



the only issue I see, 

that table is not big enough


----------



## bustedup

I ain't dead guys lol..........juss a bit toasted .............had a wee bit of a house fire ...........moved into other house but no electric juice yet .....hopefully be back on soon ...........


Y'all be safe and keep falling ........catch ya all when we get reconnected


----------



## Joe46

Trx250r180 said:


> i did not realize how many worksaws i had till lined them up last night ,i think i have serious issues ,i an not even a logger :bang:
> 
> 
> View attachment 315916
> View attachment 315917
> View attachment 315918



Even for a Husky guy that's a nice bunch of saws. Way to clean. But still..........


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> I ain't dead guys lol..........juss a bit toasted .............had a wee bit of a house fire ...........moved into other house but no electric juice yet .....hopefully be back on soon ...........
> 
> 
> Y'all be safe and keep falling ........catch ya all when we get reconnected




REALLY Sorry to hear about the house... But I speak for everyone when I say we're relieved to hear from you buddy. 

Thanks for chiming in, and I hope your situation works out as smoothly as possible.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> I ain't dead guys lol..........juss a bit toasted .............had a wee bit of a house fire ...........moved into other house but no electric juice yet .....hopefully be back on soon ...........
> 
> 
> Y'all be safe and keep falling ........catch ya all when we get reconnected



Sorry to hear about the fire Graeme, hopefully not too much damage. I wasn't even remotely concerned you were dead. U'r a wee bit too ornery for that, but we knew something was wrong. Clint will be relieved.

It is somewhat presumptuous for me to speak for the others, but I feel it is safe to say that if you need anything, let us know


----------



## mdavlee

All I'm getting for pictures is. Box with GIF in it?


----------



## Trx250r180

Joe46 said:


> Even for a Husky guy that's a nice bunch of saws. Way to clean. But still..........



i took them out of the glass case lined with the red velvet for the pictures :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> All I'm getting for pictures is. Box with GIF in it?



you spelt "I have a potty mouth" wrong :msp_wink:


----------



## treeslayer2003

I am super relieved that our highland friend and his wife are ok. also like Jon said I am willing to do whatever I can to help. I can't ride to his house but Graeme just let us know buddy. and don't be so dang proud either, you'd help us ifn ya could.


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i took them out of the glass case lined with the red velvet for the pictures :msp_wink:



yeah....


they might like a fresh bed of fir chips


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Sorry to hear about the fire Graeme, hopefully not too much damage. I wasn't even remotely concerned you were dead. U'r a wee bit too ornery for that, but we knew something was wrong. Clint will be relieved.
> 
> *It is somewhat presumptuous for me to speak for the others, but I feel it is safe to say that if you need anything, let us know*





in this case its cool.


----------



## jrcat

Sorry to hear about that Graeme. Anything you need help with just say so.


----------



## paccity

this is a little job of a mix of saw and pole logs. poles are a mix of 75's and 80's hard to get the poles with the defect in some of them. just shovel logging this, buddy ralph will finish forwarding things up and load up the saw logs today. fri the poles will go. then next week move over to the next strip. heres some random pic's from today .













and the first load going out this morn.



i don't know how some of you all take pic's when your working. i was running my but off to take these when i was done for the day.:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity

broke one.


----------



## JakeG

Nice pics paccity... You're right, it's tough to take pics when you're bustin' your tail.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Today was questionable for me...had some tough falling in a deep draw with crazy tall timber. 

I had something happen that really shook me up BAAAD today! I was falling some sweet gum out off a steep creek bank, I was putting all my tops toward ADOC (Arkansas Department of Correction), I was cutting hitch for hitch and jamming as fast as I could get them to hit the ground then going back and marking logs and topping. Anyway I had just fell (5) really tall sweet gum that stretched over on to ADOC ground, saw felt a bit dull so I shut down to touch it up. As I was sharpening I heard the ADOC hounds running track...in just a couple minutes I saw the hounds, and to my disbelief they stopped in a top and bayed. 

To fill you all in, ADOC has man tracking hounds, they train for general use and competitions all over the State. They train by letting a "trustee" run through the woods and then the dog trainer lets the hounds loose...

For about 20 seconds I thought I killed the trustee! Let me tell ya...that is not a feeling you ever want to feel...I was about to vomit when I went to the top where the dogs bayed...I figured in my haste I smashed the trustee...fortunately there was no one there...Thank God! Dang, he HAD been there though...right where those tops fell! I got there at daylight...he had to of run right by me. I almost just packed er up for the day....I couldn't pay attention after that, thinking people were out there...then I would here someone talking and just kinda freak out. I packed up and went to higher ground...away from that area.


----------



## slowp

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Today was questionable for me...had some tough falling in a deep draw with crazy tall timber.
> 
> I had something happen that really shook me up BAAAD today! I was falling some sweet gum out off a steep creek bank, I was putting all my tops toward ADOC (Arkansas Department of Correction), I was cutting hitch for hitch and jamming as fast as I could get them to hit the ground then going back and marking logs and topping. Anyway I had just fell (5) really tall sweet gum that stretched over on to ADOC ground, saw felt a bit dull so I shut down to touch it up. As I was sharpening I heard the ADOC hounds running track...in just a couple minutes I saw the hounds, and to my disbelief they stopped in a top and bayed.
> 
> To fill you all in, ADOC has man tracking hounds, they train for general use and competitions all over the State. They train by letting a "trustee" run through the woods and then the dog trainer lets the hounds loose...
> 
> For about 20 seconds I thought I killed the trustee! Let me tell ya...that is not a feeling you ever want to feel...I was about to vomit when I went to the top where the dogs bayed...I figured in my haste I smashed the trustee...fortunately there was no one there...Thank God! Dang, he HAD been there though...right where those tops fell! I got there at daylight...he had to of run right by me. I almost just packed er up for the day....I couldn't pay attention after that, thinking people were out there...then I would here someone talking and just kinda freak out. I packed up and went to higher ground...away from that area.



Do they know you are working in that area? It's best to let them know if they do that kind of stuff. 

I got chewed out and rightfully so for forgetting to notify the Navy that a helicopter was logging in their practice area. I got reminded when I was up there and the jets came by...and saw the helicopter. I called when I got back in. Then would I'd have a once a week call to find out if they were done logging yet and can you hurry it up we need to fly through there. Oh well.


----------



## twochains

Yes Ma'am, I have been working a set along some transformer lines for a few days, I had been running the saw steady for a couple hours before I saw the dogs. The skidder was working the area also...I can't figure out why they ran in on me down there...it really bothered me, I couldn't stop looking through the timber after that, I was fine once I left.


----------



## twochains

Nice work Pac! Pro faller right there! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> Yes Ma'am, I have been working a set along some transformer lines for a few days, I had been running the saw steady for a couple hours before I saw the dogs. The skidder was working the area also...I can't figure out why they ran in on me down there...it really bothered me, I couldn't stop looking through the timber after that, I was fine once I left.



I coulda sworn I heard people talking in the woods the other day, clear as day. I put the saw down and went to investigate, went all the way to the boundary and followed it a ways and found no sign of anyone being in there. We were a ways off from the nearest houses. It was eerie.


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> I coulda sworn I heard people talking in the woods the other day, clear as day. I put the saw down and went to investigate, went all the way to the boundary and followed it a ways and found no sign of anyone being in there. We were a ways off from the nearest houses. It was eerie.



Yeh man, I hear people talking on the prison side all the time. One day someone was "whooping" at me...like I do to the skidder OP to get his attention...guess they were making fun of me er something. The area where I am cutting right now is right by the Prison "orchard"...there are inmates out there all the time..voices carry across hollows funny.

Hows your falling job going? Are ya learning anything?


----------



## roberte

good day gents :wink2:


----------



## twochains

Good evening!


----------



## Trx250r180

My name is mud ♫


----------



## twochains

Hey Brian, you like Pink Floyd? If so check out Les Claypool's Frog Brigade...there's a phenominal cover of Animals and Darkside...mud


Les Claypool is the lead man for Primus...fyi


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> My name is mud ♫



Brian,

The MudMod :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

asked Gabe how it was in the woods with the mud today ,he says it's back till june now ,said "the tides come in" ,has creeks popping out of hillsides already


----------



## twochains

Gabe from Axmen? 

We are dry as a bone and still in the mid 80's


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Gabe from Axmen?
> 
> We are dry as a bone and still in the mid 80's



Yes sir ,he stopped by an hour or so ago


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> this is a little job of a mix of saw and pole logs. poles are a mix of 75's and 80's hard to get the poles with the defect in some of them. just shovel logging this, buddy ralph will finish forwarding things up and load up the saw logs today. fri the poles will go. then next week move over to the next strip. heres some random pic's from today . i don't know how some of you all take pic's when your working. i was running my but off to take these when i was done for the day.:msp_wink:



Do you get a lot of poles culled for defect at the pole yard? The utilities have gotten super picky down here about what they'll accept hence more culling at the yard.

I sent three loads of poles in about a week ago and they culled close to a third of them. From everybody I've talked to that seems to be about the average lately. Not a total loss, they scale them for saw logs but saw log prices don't quite compare to poles.


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> Do you get a lot of poles culled for defect at the pole yard? The utilities have gotten super picky down here about what they'll accept hence more culling at the yard.
> 
> I sent three loads of poles in about a week ago and they culled close to a third of them. From everybody I've talked to that seems to be about the average lately. Not a total loss, they scale them for saw logs but saw log prices don't quite compare to poles.



Gologit, when I cut more up North from me and we are in timber worthy of power poles...the buyers send out their guy and he goes through and marks Power Poles and puts a length on them. We never get poles culled...I assume for that reason. Surprised you all don't have someone to come out and mark poles.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> Yes sir ,he stopped by an hour or so ago



That's pretty cool actually. Is he a nice guy? So do you know who cuts the timber for the AxMen show?


----------



## bitzer

Hey Clint- does your skidder OP get texts? If he does its an easy way to communicate so you don't get your work crossed. I'm referring to him driving through your tops the other day. I send my guys texts all the time. A lot easier than calling or walkin around.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> That's pretty cool actually. Is he a nice guy? So do you know who cuts the timber for the AxMen show?



I went to school with him ,that stuff on tv is all staged bs ,he actually has a pretty successful business ,they are getting into road building now with the logging ,has bunch of contracts so has plenty of work lined up for next few years ,i know most of the guys that work for him ,some of the guys on tv don't work for him ,history hired them for the show


----------



## twochains

I don't carry a phone in the woods unless I'm cutting alone and way far in the back country. Bitzer...man my skidder Op is a jewel, I can be (2) days ahead of him and he will come find me "every" morning! :rolleyes2: He needs a box of crayons and a corner to stand in more than a phone.


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> Yeh man, I hear people talking on the prison side all the time. One day someone was "whooping" at me...like I do to the skidder OP to get his attention...guess they were making fun of me er something. The area where I am cutting right now is right by the Prison "orchard"...there are inmates out there all the time..voices carry across hollows funny.
> 
> Hows your falling job going? Are ya learning anything?



Learning a #### ton. Finished cutting all the hemlock on this sale. Thats the good news. Bad news is that the boss wants to cut the remaining hardwood himself, says it's so scattered that he can get it done just as quickly alone. Next job he has is about 30 acres of white pine, but the ground is soft so he thinks we may have to wait till it freezes.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> I don't carry a phone in the woods unless I'm cutting alone and way far in the back country. Bitzer...man my skidder Op is a jewel, I can be (2) days ahead of him and he will come find me "every" morning! :rolleyes2: He needs a box of crayons and a corner to stand in more than a phone.



:msp_biggrin: Guys running skidders lose IQ points for every day they spend on the job. Really.

Okay, not really...but sometimes they sure make you wonder if that isn't true.


----------



## twochains

Have you picked up on what style of falling hardwood he uses? I always like to know what other people are doing across the region.


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: Guys running skidders lose IQ points for every day they spend on the job. Really.
> 
> Okay, not really...but sometimes they sure make you wonder if that isn't true.



The "B" crew stuck one of their ol'ladies to skidding yesterday and she tipped it almost over...so her husband...the same one who skint up all that timber in the FS job I did a while back...jumped in the skidder and tipped it the rest of the way over! opcorn: A tow truck wouldn't pull it over so the guy grabbed one of the semi's and went and grabbed a dozer! WOW!

Yeh Bob, you would REALLY like my skidder Op when he rolls out with flip flops and brother shorts! EPIC right there!


Did I mention he is 47??? LOL!


----------



## JakeG

Clint, he sounds like a high quality employee.. one that wants to earn more than his wage. An ass kickin should suffice.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Yeh Bob, you would REALLY like my skidder Op when he rolls out with flip flops and brother shorts! EPIC right there!
> 
> 
> Did I mention he is 47??? LOL!



LOL...We had a new guy show up to bump knots on the landing wearing sweat pants, a strappy t-shirt and tennis shoes. The side rod sent him home...said, "Son you still got your 'jammies and slippers on. You need to go home and get dressed". The guy never did come back. Imagine that.

We probably should have known he wasn't going to work out when he drove up and parked right in the middle of a hot landing...in a VW Rabbit.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, that would definitely be a bad sign! I like when a new OP shows up and within 2 sentences the word "certified" comes out... :censored:


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> LOL...We had a new guy show up to bump knots on the landing wearing sweat pants, a strappy t-shirt and tennis shoes. The side rod sent him home...said, "Son you still got your 'jammies and slippers on. You need to go home and get dressed". The guy never did come back. Imagine that.
> 
> We probably should have known he wasn't going to work out when he drove up and parked right in the middle of a hot landing...in a VW Rabbit.



You laugh, but my feelings were quite hurt that day. I had thought if I left the Smart Car at home I'd fit in with the lumberjacks better


----------



## EricNY

twochains said:


> Have you picked up on what style of falling hardwood he uses? I always like to know what other people are doing across the region.



Haven't seen him fall any yet I think, just the hemlock. He did say something about not taking my rakers down too far so it doesn't chatter when boring. Maybe he bore cuts the ones with heavy lean


----------



## twochains

Did ya tuck yer sweat pants into yer socks Husk?? LMAO! That's one way to know it's a Husk vid though! LOL!


----------



## bitzer

Jesus Clint, You have the "dude" runnin skidder over there? He ever get outta the cab holdin a white Russian (I mean Caucasian).


----------



## twochains

EricNY said:


> Haven't seen him fall any yet I think, just the hemlock. He did say something about not taking my rakers down too far so it doesn't chatter when boring. Maybe he bore cuts the ones with heavy lean



Yeh, he has a point! It'll beat yer eyeballs out of their sockets! I don't bore often...:rolleyes2:...but when I do it's with a Dos Equis and a new chain with untouched rakers. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

He has (2) things going for him..he's the boss' brother and he is actually a heck of a skidder Op and probably one of the best around here for doing FS jobs. He started for his Dad when he was 13 skidder in FS units..he damn sure doesn't skin any timber and I will say that he is easy on equipment! 

...aside from that...well...he's :special" for sure.


----------



## slowp

I noticed that the guys who came down here from Alaska wore sweatpants under their raingear. Which is OK until it is one of those rare beauty days when the sun appears in the afternoon and warms things up. Since they have no suspenders, I expect they have deal with sauna pants. 

Other than that, even the truck drivers wear rigging clothes. But we know that all the truck drivers used to be timber fallers cuz they all told me so.


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: Guys running skidders lose IQ points for every day they spend on the job. Really.
> 
> Okay, not really...but sometimes they sure make you wonder if that isn't true.



Sometimes skidder duty will help wise you up. My little brother dreamed of the life of the cowboy, so fresh out of high school he hired on with the then largest private landowner in Florida but soon found that even there cattle didn't need working every day. Despite regular interruptions of running tens of miles from one huge tract to another due to fires, he didn't come to his senses until he spent a few days pulling a chopper through the scrub with a skidder. Ron


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Do you get a lot of poles culled for defect at the pole yard? The utilities have gotten super picky down here about what they'll accept hence more culling at the yard.
> 
> I sent three loads of poles in about a week ago and they culled close to a third of them. From everybody I've talked to that seems to be about the average lately. Not a total loss, they scale them for saw logs but saw log prices don't quite compare to poles.


they came out and marked them , but i got to say some where sketchy. did break one. this first strip is on a ridge top not real good trees. as we move down the back side the trees are better.


----------



## Driver625

Other than that, even the truck drivers wear rigging clothes. But we know that all the truck drivers used to be timber fallers cuz they all told me so.[/QUOTE]


Truck drivers will either dazzle you with brilliance or baffle you with bull####.


----------



## paccity

Trx250r180 said:


> My name is mud ♫



we leave slash down till done . helps with the mud. at least shovel loggin.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Did ya tuck yer sweat pants into yer socks Husk?? LMAO! That's one way to know it's a Husk vid though! LOL!



You know it! How's it going in Dolph this evening TC?


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> I ain't dead guys lol..........juss a bit toasted .............had a wee bit of a house fire ...........moved into other house but no electric juice yet .....hopefully be back on soon ...........
> 
> Y'all be safe and keep falling ........catch ya all when we get reconnected


You need anything. And did it get yer saws!



HuskStihl said:


> Sorry to hear about the fire Graeme, hopefully not too much damage. I wasn't even remotely concerned you were dead. U'r a wee bit too ornery for that, but we knew something was wrong. Clint will be relieved.
> 
> It is somewhat presumptuous for me to speak for the others, but I feel it is safe to say that if you need anything, let us know



Graeme will live to be a ripe 132 years old and meaner then a hungry rattle snake.



Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: Guys running skidders lose IQ points for every day they spend on the job. Really.
> 
> Okay, not really...but sometimes they sure make you wonder if that isn't true.



Hey I resemble that statement...



twochains said:


> The "B" crew stuck one of their ol'ladies to skidding yesterday and she tipped it almost over...so her husband...the same one who skint up all that timber in the FS job I did a while back...jumped in the skidder and tipped it the rest of the way over! opcorn: A tow truck wouldn't pull it over so the guy grabbed one of the semi's and went and grabbed a dozer! WOW!
> 
> Yeh Bob, you would REALLY like my skidder Op when he rolls out with flip flops and brother shorts! EPIC right there!
> 
> 
> Did I mention he is 47??? LOL!



How does this crew still have jobs...



twochains said:


> Yeh, that would definitely be a bad sign! I like when a new OP shows up and within 2 sentences the word "certified" comes out... :censored:



Certified, I'm certified (criminally insane). Hel I'm not even sure how you would get certified to run a skidder, let alone a chain saw in this state.


----------



## paccity

northmanlogging said:


> You need anything. And did it get yer saws!
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme will live to be a ripe 132 years old and meaner then a hungry rattle snake.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I resemble that statement...
> 
> 
> 
> How does this crew still have jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> Certified, I'm certified (criminally insane). Hel I'm not even sure how you would get certified to run a skidder, let alone a chain saw in this state.



you did not spend any time in buckley did ya.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

I've only passed through a few times, every time the museum has been closed at the log show grounds... Thought long and hard about cutting the lock and driving off with the garrett model 10 serial #1 knowing my luck I'd get caught not ten feet from the shed...


----------



## paccity

northmanlogging said:


> I've only passed through a few times, every time the museum has been closed at the log show grounds... Thought long and hard about cutting the lock and driving off with the garrett model 10 serial #1 knowing my luck I'd get caught not ten feet from the shed...



cool. but i was referencing the the place that Certified folks stay that used to be there.:msp_wink:


----------



## northmanlogging

paccity said:


> cool. but i was referencing the the place that Certified folks stay that used to be there.:msp_wink:



I was thinking more along the lines of western state out of Sedro wolley... creepy, condemned, probably haunted, f'ing cool...


----------



## Joe46

northmanlogging said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of western state out of Sedro wolley... creepy, condemned, probably haunted, f'ing cool...


Rainier School! Good one Pac! NM, it's Northern State. Pretty beautiful place really, at least it used to be. My BIL retired as the chief engineer there.


----------



## slowp

More Fun! I am a southern Cascadian, Warshington speaking wise...I think...

_SEATTLE -- The "rainy season" in the Northwest doesn't officially begin until Oct. 1 but we're staring it a few days early this year. 

A series of storms are set to sweep through the region Friday through the weekend, mainly just bringing a little wind and a lot of rain -- especially to the mountains. 

The first storm will swing through on Friday -- fairly run of the mill for autumn but enough to bring about 1 inch of rain to the mountains and maybe 1/4-1/2" of rain to the lowlands. But a second system will bring much heavier rain Saturday into Saturday night with several inches of rain falling in the mountains. Showers would then linger through the day Sunday. 

By early Monday morning, rainfall totals are expected to reach 5-8 inches in the mountains -- especially the Olympics and southern Cascade Mountains, with 3-5 inches likely in the other Cascades. In the lowlands, rainfall totals of 1-3" are possible from Seattle southward and about 0.50-1.50" north of Seattle due to rain shadowing off the Olympic Mountains. 

While there are no flood watches or advisories in effect yet, that amount of rain will cause rivers to rise and forecasters will be monitoring whether any will near or reach their flood stages -- especially those on the Olympics -- by early next week. 

The winds will also be fairly breezy on Saturday, likely reaching 40-45 mph or so on the coast and Northwest Interior and gusting to 35-40 mph in the interior. A very rainy, windy day for both UW and WSU football games in Seattle that day. 

After another storm rolls through around Tuesday to officially kick off the rainy season, and then the weather is expected to calm down for a few days as we near the end of next week._


----------



## HuskStihl

Just puttin' allay'all on notice that I've got some big boy work coming up


----------



## jrcat

HuskStihl said:


> Just puttin' allay'all on notice that I've got some big boy work coming up
> 
> View attachment 316095



Sweet


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Just puttin' allay'all on notice that I've got some big boy work coming up
> 
> View attachment 316095



Looks good on there. You will get us some videos right?


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Looks good on there. You will get us some videos right?



better get a wide angle lens.

the pants in the socks is always a nice touch too :cool2:


----------



## Trx250r180

slowp said:


> More Fun! I am a southern Cascadian, Warshington speaking wise...I think...
> 
> _SEATTLE -- The "rainy season" in the Northwest doesn't officially begin until Oct. 1 but we're staring it a few days early this year.
> 
> A series of storms are set to sweep through the region Friday through the weekend, mainly just bringing a little wind and a lot of rain -- especially to the mountains.
> 
> The first storm will swing through on Friday -- fairly run of the mill for autumn but enough to bring about 1 inch of rain to the mountains and maybe 1/4-1/2" of rain to the lowlands. But a second system will bring much heavier rain Saturday into Saturday night with several inches of rain falling in the mountains. Showers would then linger through the day Sunday.
> 
> By early Monday morning, rainfall totals are expected to reach 5-8 inches in the mountains -- especially the Olympics and southern Cascade Mountains, with 3-5 inches likely in the other Cascades. In the lowlands, rainfall totals of 1-3" are possible from Seattle southward and about 0.50-1.50" north of Seattle due to rain shadowing off the Olympic Mountains.
> 
> While there are no flood watches or advisories in effect yet, that amount of rain will cause rivers to rise and forecasters will be monitoring whether any will near or reach their flood stages -- especially those on the Olympics -- by early next week.
> 
> The winds will also be fairly breezy on Saturday, likely reaching 40-45 mph or so on the coast and Northwest Interior and gusting to 35-40 mph in the interior. A very rainy, windy day for both UW and WSU football games in Seattle that day.
> 
> After another storm rolls through around Tuesday to officially kick off the rainy season, and then the weather is expected to calm down for a few days as we near the end of next week._




Mud


----------



## 1270d

That'll never work husk. Your blade is on upside down. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat

If Metals ever comes back... He will tell Jon he needs to sharpen that there "blade"


----------



## Cfaller

To do big boy work you're going to need some real dawgs and a warp handle bar.


----------



## roberte

Cfaller said:


> To do big boy work you're going to need some real dawgs and a warp handle bar.



hes been advised :rolleyes2:


----------



## jrcat

Roberte.....how goes it?


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Hey how long has the site been back up? I see some of you all been posting since this afternoon...mine just came back on??? What gives 

twochains vid from today in just minutes....opcorn:


----------



## Trx250r180

i keep getting a popup wanting me to log into bailys ,little grey box wants user name and password ?


----------



## jrcat

Trx250r180 said:


> i keep getting a popup wanting me to log into bailys ,little grey box wants user name and password ?



Well at least its not just me....... Its kind of annoying


----------



## Cfaller

I had the same problem with the computer earlier. Tap talk is working good.


----------



## jrcat

I was in a great mood last week.. dry skid road nice timber, made good progress. Now I have a mud river for a skid road, lol. Luckily I am almost done with this piece. Should come close to finishing it over the next 2 days. I have a friend on the skidder and I am going to use the second skidder this fellow has. So this should be fun. I have to cut for my buddy and for myself lol. I am going to cut aspen / poplar for myself and hardwood for my buddy. The poplar is easy 25's. Should go quick I hope.


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Roberte.....how goes it?



fine sir. clean, errr, shoveling out my office



Trx250r180 said:


> i keep getting a popup wanting me to log into bailys ,little grey box wants user name and password ?



same thing except it was this morning and something called linkbucks wanting me to download some kind of player. no thanks 



twochains said:


> Evening Men! Hey how long has the site been back up? I see some of you all been posting since this afternoon...mine just came back on??? What gives
> 
> twochains vid from today in just minutes....opcorn:



umpkin2:


----------



## jrcat

Shoveling out your office? lol. I have to clean or shovel out or burn down my garage. I havent come to the safest conclusion yet. There may be things/ science projects/ live critters that could possibly harm me in there.

Then again I may just leave it be for the advancement of science.


----------



## roberte

opcorn:

460 or 660 vid.....


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> fine sir. clean, errr, shoveling out my office
> 
> 
> 
> same thing except it was this morning and something called linkbucks wanting me to download some kind of player. no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> umpkin2:



I wish it were pumpkins..but it is just a few good oak i ran into this morning. I made two videos...the 2nd one I haven't started uploading yet. I fell a good Red oak up hill...when I turned to bail out I busted my ass...I previewed the 2nd vid and you can totally see the saw all flying up in the air as I fell off a rock...that's 2 days in a row trying to vacate the area falling up hill! Sucks in rocky ground.

Yeh, I was getting the "link bucks" thing...AS wouldn't even come on.


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 460 or 660 vid.....



460..the 660 is still at the shop. It's my good running 460. Damn video is adding minutes instead of taking them off....WTH?? It had 15 minutes left and now it has 22??? Come fricken on!!!


Holy balls...it was stuck at 92%....I will have to make sure there isn't a delay


----------



## roberte

jrcat said:


> Shoveling out your office? lol. I have to clean or shovel out or burn down my garage. I havent come to the safest conclusion yet. There may be things/ science projects/ live critters that could possibly harm me in there.
> 
> Then again I may just leave it be for the advancement of science.




shovel it out and bonfire burn as you go.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I wish it were pumpkins..but it is just a few good oak i ran into this morning. I made two videos...the 2nd one I haven't started uploading yet. I fell a good Red oak up hill...when I turned to bail out I busted my ass...I previewed the 2nd vid and you can totally see the saw all flying up in the air as I fell off a rock...that's 2 days in a row trying to vacate the area falling up hill! Sucks in rocky ground.
> 
> Yeh, I was getting the "link bucks" thing...AS wouldn't even come on.



yeah I was getting coffeeed up and went to the gym while all that nonsense was going on


----------



## Trx250r180

have a good night guys ,i will check out the vid in the am tc ,and pm me your address i got some chain for you to try


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> have a good night guys ,i will check out the vid in the am tc ,and pm me your address i got some chain for you to try



Thanks Brian! I'm paying for the chains though...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> yeah I was getting coffeeed up and went to the gym while all that nonsense was going on



How's that working out for ya?? I'm sure some of the scenery is wonderful! ...and some ...not so great...:cool2:


5 mins till processing...man I hope it didn't stall the video....:bang:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> How's that working out for ya?? I'm sure some of the scenery is wonderful! ...and some ...not so great...:cool2:
> 
> 
> 5 mins till processing...man I hope it didn't stall the video....:bang:




its working out fine, for the most part view is good. they wish....:eek2:


----------



## mdavlee

I keep coming back for a video. Hurry up youtube


----------



## twochains

I put it in Falling Pics. Now I'm gonna upload the 2nd vid where I bust my ass! LOL!


----------



## JakeG

Howdy folks...

Sounds like some interesting days y'all had. Mine was mostly paperwork, no bueno. 

Called the saw shop, not sure if they're even gonna look at it this week :bang:


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> Sounds like some interesting days y'all had. Mine was mostly paperwork, no bueno.
> 
> Called the saw shop, not sure if they're even gonna look at it this week :bang:



last time that happened, I went and picked it up and went someplace that would


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I put it in Falling Pics. Now I'm gonna upload the 2nd vid where I bust my ass! LOL!



nice bit of cutting there partner


----------



## twochains

Rob, did you watch it? Was it "that" bad? LOL!

edit...I see above! Thanks! The other one is sort of scarey and funny at the same time!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Rob, did you watch it? Was it "that" bad? LOL!
> 
> edit...I see above! Thanks! The other one is sort of scarey and funny at the same time!



of course I watched it


----------



## twochains

The saw shop said they would call me today, but they didn't...hope that isn't a BAAAD thing!


----------



## JakeG

Hey Clint, good lookin video buddy. I like how you can spin em through the canopy when need be.


----------



## mdavlee

Good video Clint. :beer:


----------



## Trx250r180

echo.............echooo....................echoooooooooooooo
















MUd


----------



## twochains

Dang...these cyber bullies are workin' this site huh??! 

Put a rough one in today! Draws and more draws! And if that wasn't bad enough...I heard my yard dogs blow up only to see I had a good fight in the front yard! One pit got off his chain and locked up with another pit. Zero (the loose one) weight 75# and solid as a rock and the other pit weighs about 70#...neither was gonna let loose! I grabbed Zero by the back feet and was trying to get him out of gear and they each had the other ones jowl...my baby arms were giving out and Zero would feel me relax and surge forward and both would re-lock....I got'em straightened out though...just a few more scars I suppose. And people say, "Why do you keep your dogs on chains"?...I can give'm a few reasons! LOL!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> The saw shop said they would call me today, but they didn't...hope that isn't a BAAAD thing!



if you need that saw, its a bad thing.


maybe they don't have there cb radio (modern reference) hooked up :yoyo:


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> echo.............echooo....................echoooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUd






Echo , 

if you ran an echo after that stihl battery you have, it would drive you nuts


----------



## roberte

mdavlee said:


> Good video Clint. :beer:



both of em


----------



## twochains

Good evening Men! Did you fellas put in a good day? 

Good evening Ms. P...can't leave you out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Pretty hard day at work for me. Going to get cleaned up and eat some supper shortly.


----------



## northmanlogging

I do most of my own repair work, in part so I'm not relying on someone else to show up and fix whatever is wrong, and I'm usually faster, maybe not faster at actually getting it done, I don't have a list that needs fixing first.

When I do take one to the shop (and its rare) they have it done same day or next day, they know I need it to make money, and the rest of their customers need it to stay warm or make money as well.

So I have 2 suggestions,

1: learn to do it yourself

2: or find someone else to work on your stuff


For the record the squirshed saw is back to near factory specs again, only took about 20 minutes this morning, most of that was uncoiling the chain, and scraping all the crud out of it... 

Tried to fix the old bar... tore the rivets right through the end of the bar not to mention its pretty bent up, bent I can fix but 1/4" long tears next to a rivet hole, not so much


----------



## roberte

I received an email from Bustedup, he says hes cool, he couldn't get on the site this morning.

I m not speaking for him, just passing on the info.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> I do most of my own repair work, in part so I'm not relying on someone else to show up and fix whatever is wrong, and I'm usually faster, maybe not faster at actually getting it done, I don't have a list that needs fixing first.
> 
> When I do take one to the shop (and its rare) they have it done same day or next day, they know I need it to make money, and the rest of their customers need it to stay warm or make money as well.
> 
> So I have 2 suggestions,
> 
> 1: learn to do it yourself
> 
> 2: or find someone else to work on your stuff
> 
> 
> For the record the squirshed saw is back to near factory specs again, only took about 20 minutes this morning, most of that was uncoiling the chain, and scraping all the crud out of it...
> 
> Tried to fix the old bar... tore the rivets right through the end of the bar not to mention its pretty bent up, bent I can fix but 1/4" long tears next to a rivet hole, not so much



Warranty work Son! LOL!


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> I received an email from Bustedup, he says hes cool, he couldn't get on the site this morning.
> 
> I m not speaking for him, just passing on the info.



Ha! I haven't checked my e-mail in a month er so...maybe I should do that!


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Warranty work Son! LOL!



#### I voided the warranty about 2 weeks after bringing it home... ####ing ####ty anal plugged exhaust...

Its much better now...


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> I do most of my own repair work, in part so I'm not relying on someone else to show up and fix whatever is wrong, and I'm usually faster, maybe not faster at actually getting it done, I don't have a list that needs fixing first.
> 
> When I do take one to the shop (and its rare) they have it done same day or next day, they know I need it to make money, and the rest of their customers need it to stay warm or make money as well.
> 
> So I have 2 suggestions,
> 
> 1: learn to do it yourself
> 
> 2: or find someone else to work on your stuff
> 
> 
> For the record the squirshed saw is back to near factory specs again, only took about 20 minutes this morning, most of that was uncoiling the chain, and scraping all the crud out of it...
> 
> Tried to fix the old bar... tore the rivets right through the end of the bar not to mention its pretty bent up, *bent I can fix but 1/4" long tears next to a rivet hole, not so much*




sucks losing a bar, but they are consumables, the bar that is. at least the powerhead is in good shape :cool2:


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> #### I voided the warranty about 2 weeks after bringing it home... ####ing ####ty anal plugged exhaust...
> 
> Its much better now...



:hmm3grin2orange: pftt! I bet they wish they could void my warranty...

NM, I ordered a dual port exhaust from the shop...it's back ordered though.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ha! I haven't checked my e-mail in a month er so...maybe I should do that!



this was the super secret email not the one here :msp_ohmy:


How are you sir


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> this was the super secret emailnot the one here :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> How are you sir



I'm doin a hundred...dreading cutting more trail this weekend! I need to be cutting timber 2moro but the race is right around the corner. Man I will be glad to not have to worry about tracks and mini quad race prep... I'm feeling spent.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> I'm doin a hundred...dreading cutting more trail this weekend! I need to be cutting timber 2moro but the race is right around the corner. Man I will be glad to not have to worry about tracks and mini quad race prep... *I'm feeling spent.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> feeling spent is what happens after the war dept goes shopping :bang:


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> [/B]
> 
> sucks losing a bar, but they are consumables, the bar that is. at least the powerhead is in good shape :cool2:



its not so bad I got around 7 years on that bar, still had a few more turns in it though. I'm a little ocd about chain tension...

I'm really surprised about the powerhead being ok, thought for sure it would have tore the jug off the way that log had it pinned to the frame, didn't even bend the crank.


----------



## Trx250r180

I have only bought 2 brand new saws 660 and 461 ,the last one (461 ) went right to randy about 4 hours after I bought it ,never even put fuel in it ,if it breaks I will deal with it ,I would rather have a good runner ,all the rest of my saws were broken junk I brought back from the dead


----------



## twochains

Ya know Rob...that is where I am VERY fortunate! My Ol' Lady isn't spendy like that. If we dump a bunch of money, it is more than likely on Colt. She is REALLY good on keeping ALL the bills paid. I should marry the girl one day, it's only been 17 years! LOL!


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> its not so bad I got around 7 years on that bar, still had a few more turns in it though. *I'm a little ocd about chain tension*...
> 
> I'm really surprised about the powerhead being ok, thought for sure it would have tore the jug off the way that log had it pinned to the frame, didn't even bend the crank.



I hear that and the more drivelinks the more ya have to torque it


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Ya know Rob...that is where I am VERY fortunate! My Ol' Lady isn't spendy like that. If we dump a bunch of money, it is more than likely on Colt. She is REALLY good on keeping ALL the bills paid. *I should marry the girl one day*, it's only been 17 years! LOL!



be careful of what you ask for umpkin2:


----------



## northmanlogging

Trx250r180 said:


> I have only bought 2 brand new saws 660 and 461 ,the last one (461 ) went right to randy about 4 hours after I bought it ,never even put fuel in it ,if it breaks I will deal with it ,I would rather have a good runner ,all the rest of my saws were broken junk I brought back from the dead



I like me a good basket case.

Nearly all my logging equipment was destined to be scrap if I hadn't picked it up put it back together and proceeded to abuse it like an illegitimate hacker from bangledesh...

I've found the 9 times out of 10 most things that don't run are because the former owner tore humpty dumpty apart and couldn't put him back together again. It may take a little while to figure out but eventually I will figure it out.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> I like me a good basket case.
> 
> Nearly all my logging equipment was destined to be scrap if I hadn't picked it up put it back together and proceeded to abuse it like an illegitimate hacker from bangledesh...
> 
> *I've found the 9 times out of 10 most things that don't run are because the former owner tore humpty dumpty apart and couldn't put him back together again. It may take a little while to figure out but eventually I will figure it out.*



Ya got tweakers out there too??? LOL!


----------



## northmanlogging

roberte said:


> I hear that and the more drivelinks the more ya have to torque it



that 42" on the 066 with the crap sandwich oregon chain needs adjusting after nearly every cut... The stihl chain isn't so bad more like every tank full.

I like the guys who think having a loose ass chain makes it faster, all it really does is screw the bar up just behind the sprocket nose. 

If done right the chain will rotate smoothly and not have any or much sag, to tight your wear out noses and crank bearings, to loose and your destroy bars and toss chains.


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Ya got tweakers out there too??? LOL!



Tweekers and certified illiterate rednecks, gee pa I juss wanta ta ce how da dern ting werked:bang:

Thats ok makes for cheap equipment.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> that 42" on the 066 with the crap sandwich oregon chain needs adjusting after nearly every cut... The stihl chain isn't so bad more like every tank full.
> 
> *I like the guys who think having a loose ass chain makes it faster, all it really does is screw the bar up just behind the sprocket nose.*
> 
> If done right the chain will rotate smoothly and not have any or much sag, to tight your wear out noses and crank bearings, to loose and your destroy bars and toss chains.



a sagging chain, is an invitation to the emergency room in disguise


----------



## HuskStihl

roberte said:


> better get a wide angle lens.
> 
> the pants in the socks is always a nice touch too :cool2:





Cfaller said:


> To do big boy work you're going to need some real dawgs and a warp handle bar.



Oh there will certainly be evidence, and the fire ants are a ##### right now so the pants will be tucked. The 394 has pretty decent dogs, and a used full wrap coming in the mail. The work in question is what I call a Seismic Pine, cause when it hits, my neighbors call to see what the hell happened


----------



## twochains

Chore time Men! Gotta check my fight casualties n stuff! ...Geez, I wish I would have had NM here to help me break them... I bet he ain't got "baby" arms! LULLZ! 

See you folks later.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> I like me a good basket case.
> 
> Nearly all my logging equipment was destined to be scrap if I hadn't picked it up put it back together and proceeded to abuse it like an illegitimate hacker from bangledesh...
> 
> I've found the 9 times out of 10 most things that don't run are because the former owner tore humpty dumpty apart and couldn't put him back together again. It may take a little while to figure out but eventually I will figure it out.



If a faller around here loses a main bearing ,if they have to pay the shop to fix it ,they can buy a new saw for a couple hundred more of the repair cost sometimes ,me I can buy a couple hundred worth of parts and fix it in my spare time ,I can usually rebuild a saw in a night after work most of the time ,guys that cut full time I talk to buy a saw or 2 per year ,and rotate them out ,the last new one ends up the back up saw ,they can usually sell the back up saw for half of new ,I would do the same thing if it's what I did for a living ,but my saws are more a hobby than putting food on the table


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> that 42" on the 066 with the crap sandwich oregon chain needs adjusting after nearly every cut... The stihl chain isn't so bad more like every tank full.
> 
> I like the guys who think having a loose ass chain makes it faster, all it really does is screw the bar up just behind the sprocket nose.
> 
> If done right the chain will rotate smoothly and not have any or much sag, to tight your wear out noses and crank bearings, to loose and your destroy bars and toss chains.



I am the same way ,too easy for a little stick to get in there and derail the chain ,plus I hate new bars ,too much drag ,I am liking the bar wrench mounts I picked up more and more I use the saws now ,very handy ,kept losing the wrenches out of my jeans ,and they dug into my leg a lot


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang it works now. looks like it worked for y'all longer. any way here's what we did today, my hardwood buyer called and wanted a load of "big pine" 42' long. I said no problem.


----------



## treeslayer2003




----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Oh there will certainly be evidence, and the fire ants are a ##### right now so the pants will be tucked. The 394 has pretty decent dogs, and a used full wrap coming in the mail. The work in question is what I call a Seismic Pine, cause when it hits, my neighbors call to see what the hell happened



Some of the residential falling I've done you hear people hollering about earthquakes 4-5 houses down:msp_biggrin: lots of fun there! And no mam I'm not about to pay for your china...



twochains said:


> Chore time Men! Gotta check my fight casualties n stuff! ...Geez, I wish I would have had NM here to help me break them... I bet he ain't got "baby" arms! LULLZ!
> 
> See you folks later.


I still get tired you know... probably faster than anybody else on here, all this man meat takes alot of energy to carry around.:msp_wink:



Trx250r180 said:


> If a faller around here loses a main bearing ,if they have to pay the shop to fix it ,they can buy a new saw for a couple hundred more of the repair cost sometimes ,me I can buy a couple hundred worth of parts and fix it in my spare time ,I can usually rebuild a saw in a night after work most of the time ,guys that cut full time I talk to buy a saw or 2 per year ,and rotate them out ,the last new one ends up the back up saw ,they can usually sell the back up saw for half of new ,I would do the same thing if it's what I did for a living ,but my saws are more a hobby than putting food on the table



Ahhhh... I could use another 046/460 or 066, even a 044/440... don't mind fixers at all, as long as the expensive stuff like carbs, magneto, and ignition mods are there, the rest is all doable (well its gotta have a case otherwise its just a pile of random parts...)

It would be fun to build a big bore 046 or 066 and try my hand at porting and polishing. Especially if I didn't have to be relying on that saw tomorrow...

So if you come across anything its only a few hours from here to there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

jus a bit overweight but hey no overhang. I know I didn't match my cuts exactly, guess my mind wouldn't believe the size.


----------



## northmanlogging

Trx250r180 said:


> I am the same way ,too easy for a little stick to get in there and derail the chain ,plus I hate new bars ,too much drag ,I am liking the bar wrench mounts I picked up more and more I use the saws now ,very handy ,kept losing the wrenches out of my jeans ,and they dug into my leg a lot



There is a scrench in the skidder, one in my falling rig, one in the tackle box/saw tools and parts, and there used to be one tied to the rope I keep my fuel and oil jugs tied together with... that one is MIA... 

The scrench in my wedge pouch never seems to fall out and gets used the most in the weeds.

The one in the skidder is nice cause it fits the bolts that hold the front cover on so when she decides to not want to start for whatever reason I don't have to walk back to the crummy and grab a crescent hammer just to shut down the hydraulic pump so the battery has enough juice to turn her over... (this is rare and usually only when cold but still really gods damned annoying)


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 316162
> View attachment 316163
> 
> 
> jus a bit overweight but hey no overhang. I know I didn't match my cuts exactly, guess my mind wouldn't believe the size.



shoot, that's also a nice bit of cutting


----------



## twochains

DAMN!!! slayer that is some ULTRA fine logs you been cutting! I bet that was fun! Dammit I can't wait to get across the river! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

thank ya boys. I carry a scrench in the left back pocket and one stays on the skidder. like NM I am the skidder man too. dam I got to go help a fellow out of a jam, i'll check back later if I can log on. yea, I got email from Greame too, I feel bad for them. can't just ride over to help out. but I am gonna do sumthing. later


----------



## JakeG

Looks damn good TS!

NM, I know what you mean about getting tired... Not so much with the baby saw but the 394. Anyway, Im gonna start following Rob to the gym, heard there's some good scenery, I mean good exercise to be had


----------



## roberte

JakeG said:


> Looks damn good TS!
> 
> NM, I know what you mean about getting tired... Not so much with the baby saw but the 394. Anyway, Im gonna start following Rob to the gym, heard there's some good scenery, I mean good exercise to be had



well the scenery is cool...

some of your weight exercises, just keep in mind what your heaviest saw weighs and go 5 to 10 over that. sure that (insert your favorite saw here) still is heavy the end of shift, but youll never hear it from me. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 316162
> View attachment 316163
> 
> 
> jus a bit overweight but hey no overhang. I know I didn't match my cuts exactly, guess my mind wouldn't believe the size.



Handsome Mine, PM me sometime and I'll slowly walk you through how to put in a Humboldt. Don't like to see you losing all that face wood from your scale:msp_w00t::jester::jester::jester::jester:

Obviously (hopefully) j/k. I doubt I could find a mismatch with a ruler on those. Nice pine


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> Handsome Mine, PM me sometime and *I'll slowly walk you through how to put in a Humboldt. * Don't like to see you losing all that face wood from your scale:msp_w00t::jester::jester::jester::jester:
> 
> Obviously (hopefully) j/k. I doubt I could find a mismatch with a ruler on those. Nice pine




oh brother.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

Dang Rob...looks like it is pretty quiet in here tonight! I been out shooting the .22 with the boy! Man I have lost alot of timber this year! I'm gonna have to log the dead stuff...I saw prolly a semi load of select oak logs. Everything looks thin out through the woods. I HAVE to burn this year! My pine is jumping, looks great other than the young stuff is too thick...need to thin it. Looks like I will be logging my place this winter.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon, I almost allways put in an open face on that size pine. a proper humbolt would leave to tall a stump for the skidder to cope with. in this tract the pine are so long and thick, and it is a select cut, the strip you just cut becomes a skid trail. you all are kind, my cuts ain't perfect. funny if they were poplar or oak I would have no trouble matching cuts.
I know ya kidding Jon, jus thought it good opportunity to explain why we don't use humbolt all the time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Dang Rob...looks like it is pretty quiet in here tonight! I been out shooting the .22 with the boy! Man I have lost alot of timber this year! I'm gonna have to log the dead stuff...I saw prolly a semi load of select oak logs. Everything looks thin out through the woods. I HAVE to burn this year! My pine is jumping, looks great other than the young stuff is too thick...need to thin it. Looks like I will be logging my place this winter.



if you burn, won't that damage the hardwood?


----------



## twochains

Not more than they already are. I would only do a low temp, low fire. Drought and oak bore have really killed some stuff this year. I would say that last year is what did it.

Funny Mike when you mention not using a Humbolt on yer larger pine. I also will put in a conventional face in...mainly due to the sand spray though.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Not more than they already are. I would only do a low temp, low fire. Drought and oak bore have really killed some stuff this year. I would say that last year is what did it.
> 
> Funny Mike when you mention not using a Humbolt on yer larger pine. I also will put in a conventional face in...mainly due to the sand spray though.



well to me an open face is a shallow humbolt combined with a steeper conventional. that way I get minimum fiber pull with maximum steerage and a low stump. if ya try that remember not to deep, bout 1/3. smaller trees I don't do all that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

every body gone???? what happened to all the BSers.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm headed to bed now. 90 degree here again today. The weather is up and down.


----------



## treeslayer2003

later Mike. weather here is 70s now. i'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Dang Rob...looks like it is pretty quiet in here tonight! I been out shooting the .22 with the boy! Man I have lost alot of timber this year! I'm gonna have to log the dead stuff...I saw prolly a semi load of select oak logs. Everything looks thin out through the woods. I HAVE to burn this year! My pine is jumping, looks great other than the young stuff is too thick...need to thin it. Looks like I will be logging my place this winter.



shooting the .22 sounds like fun. 

at least on your strip you can thin and burn at your pace :smile2:


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> every body gone???? what happened to all the BSers.



this bser just woke up from a nap....opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003

so how's Rob doin? ya get any work yet, or ya still on that honey do list?


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> so how's Rob doin? ya get any work yet, or ya still on that honey do list?



still doing real estate agent do's list. once I get this house on the market.... 

other than that im good, head up high, stay motivated

that is some good looking pine you had there, im getting edgy looking at it :msp_w00t:


----------



## tramp bushler

Did some cutting with both my ( new to me) 339 Husky. And the 460 Super Mike. ( that's its official name). I put a 24" 63 ga bar and an old 75 CJ chisel ground chain on it. . If it wasn't so much fun to cut with it would be scary!!!!! 

OK here's the deal. 
The heater in my wife's 24 year old Chevy Geo Tracker doesn't blow much warm air. So she's been politikan for a newer rig. Friend called this summer, said his daughter had a 94 Chevy 1/2 ton 4 wd pu for sale, thousand buck. . That was months ago. Yesterday I rode the bus into Anchorage with my climbing gear. She also had a binder of cottonwoods that made her nervous.


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> still doing real estate agent do's list. once I get this house on the market....
> 
> other than that im good, head up high, stay motivated
> 
> that is some good looking pine you had there, im getting edgy looking at it :msp_w00t:



you'll be back on yer game soon. it's good to stay positive, I have got so depressed in the past that I couldn't hardly do any thing constructive at all. if ya can stay positive, when an opertunity comes ya ready to take the bull by the horns. I have no doubt one evenin ya gonna post some thing impressive here.


----------



## tramp bushler

Bunch


----------



## treeslayer2003

tramp bushler said:


> Did some cutting with both my ( new to me) 339 Husky. And the 460 Super Mike. ( that's its official name). I put a 24" 63 ga bar and an old 75 CJ chisel ground chain on it. . If it wasn't so much fun to cut with it would be scary!!!!!
> 
> OK here's the deal.
> The heater in my wife's 24 year old Chevy Geo Tracker doesn't blow much warm air. So she's been politikan for a newer rig. Friend called this summer, said his daughter had a 94 Chevy 1/2 ton 4 wd pu for sale, thousand buck. . That was months ago. Yesterday I rode the bus into Anchorage with my climbing gear. She also had a binder of cottonwoods that made her nervous.



aaggg, I just got the link bucks crap again. 
so ya traded. good deal, I like to barter. hope ya got that starter fixed on yer ford. 
you makin me think of sendin a 460 to be supered. 
i'm prolly done tonite if that happens again.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> you'll be back on yer game soon. it's good to stay positive, I have got so depressed in the past that I couldn't hardly do any thing constructive at all. if ya can stay positive, when an opertunity comes ya ready to take the bull by the horns. I have no doubt one evenin ya gonna post some thing impressive here.



yes sir, time to put a bunch of stuff beyond the rear view.

im thinking about going to the NorCal GTG, but I haven't hit up that thread yet.


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Did some cutting with both my ( new to me) 339 Husky. And the 460 Super Mike. ( that's its official name). I put a 24" 63 ga bar and an old 75 CJ chisel ground chain on it. . If it wasn't so much fun to cut with it would be scary!!!!!
> 
> OK here's the deal.
> The heater in my wife's 24 year old Chevy Geo Tracker doesn't blow much warm air. So she's been politikan for a newer rig. Friend called this summer, said his daughter had a 94 Chevy 1/2 ton 4 wd pu for sale, thousand buck. . That was months ago. Yesterday I rode the bus into Anchorage with my climbing gear. She also had a binder of cottonwoods that made her nervous.



the 460 super mike, that sounds great  the only thing that should be scared is the wood

so you rode the bus in and drove home?


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> yes sir, time to put a bunch of stuff beyond the rear view.
> 
> im thinking about going to the NorCal GTG, but I haven't hit up that thread yet.



They're talking about having it the first weekend in November. We'll keep you posted. C'mon down.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> They're talking about having it the first weekend in November. We'll keep you posted. C'mon down.



at this point in time I am down, probably closer to the park than you are


----------



## JakeG

Not a whole heck of a lot of action here tonight... Makes it easy for us slackers to catch up!

Linkbucks is definitely back. Who knows, maybe their goal is to make everyone computer savvy? It seems to have woked a little on a few of you .


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' men & Ms. P.

Well the site sure looks better this mornin.. Hope you all have a good day.

I wish I was makin money today but looks like we're gonna pull all the ceiling fans and freshen them up.. Kitchen cabinets are next and the wife wants em white... Guess she's never really looked at how dirty my hands get..???


----------



## treeslayer2003

I ain't got the patience for this linkbuck crap, hopefully it's gone tonight. y'all have a good day.


----------



## HuskStihl

Spent the morning mowing and picking up sweet gum branches, but found time for this. 135dl's of pure fun:biggrin:


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 316220
> View attachment 316221
> 
> 
> Spent the morning mowing and picking up sweet gum branches, but found time for this. 135dl's of pure fun:biggrin:



looks good, but im still not sure....


----------



## treeslayer2003

rob are you getting the linkbuck crap?


----------



## Trx250r180

i see everyones locked out still ,glad i have the keys to the back entrance still ,but they are worthless if you guys arn't here


----------



## Gologit

Trx250r180 said:


> i see everyones locked out still ,glad i have the keys to the back entrance still ,but they are worthless if you guys arn't here



Yup. I'm still using Jake's method but I think a lot of guys have just given up. I'm sure Darin and the techies will put an end to this crap as soon as they can. They were worried about their numbers being down...now they're really in the dumper.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> rob are you getting the linkbuck crap?



yes im Stihl  getting linkbucks, 


but I do have a cool play on words :jester:


----------



## 1270d

Tapatalk must not be bothered by the link thingy.


----------



## roberte

1270d said:


> Tapatalk must not be bothered by the link thingy.



yeah well its on my POS 9000 too :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Eccentric

roberte said:


> yes sir, time to put a bunch of stuff beyond the rear view.
> 
> im thinking about going to the NorCal GTG, but I haven't hit up that thread yet.



Do it! We'd love to have you out here. Why would you miss out on a chance to glean some wisdom (in person) from Gologit, 2-Dogs, Paccity, SlowP, and others?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and to get set on fire by RandyMac.:msp_thumbup:



roberte said:


> at this point in time I am down, probably closer to the park than you are



Where are you now?


----------



## rwoods

leeha got mad and mashed up a good little 70cc McCulloch over in the MAC thread. I got mad and came very close to smashing a Deere - I wonder if the new lean AS is contributing to our frustration overload? :msp_unsure: Ron


----------



## Eccentric

rwoods said:


> leeha got mad and mashed up a good little 70cc McCulloch over in the MAC thread. I got mad and came very close to smashing a Deere - I wonder if the new lean AS is contributing to our frustration overload? :msp_unsure: Ron



I've been trying to NOT think about Lee's late 7-10A.....


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Do it! We'd love to have you out here. Why would you miss out on a chance to glean some wisdom (in person) from Gologit, 2-Dogs, Paccity, SlowP, and others?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and to get set on fire by RandyMac.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you now?



You forgot to mention...tuning tips and tricks from Eccentric.


----------



## JakeG

Howdy howdy...

Christmas shopping, we went Christmas shopping. Already. What the heck is wrong with us?  

Going to touch up/paint a few areas then may sit down with a cold one. Hopefully today will be the last time I paint at least until next year!



Eccentric said:


> I've been trying to NOT think about Lee's late 7-10A.....



Is there a thread about this? Link?


----------



## rwoods

Post 21868 http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/71126-1458.htm Ron


----------



## jrcat

sick of this link bucks thing.... aint comin back till its gone.


----------



## JakeG

Gologit said:


> Yup. I'm still using Jake's method but I think a lot of guys have just given up. I'm sure Darin and the techies will put an end to this crap as soon as they can. They were worried about their numbers being down...now they're really in the dumper.



If I were in their shoes, I'd be most concerned about the Big sponsors and chainsaw modders potentially losing revenue due to down time. So I wonder to what extent AS has been hacked. Hopefully it's just the interface between the user and AS and not the server or other hard parts. Now, I doubt they would lose any sponsors over this cause it's just a hickup that most forums have to face from time to time. 

AS wouldn't have been hacked if they weren't doing something right. And they are... This place just flat out rocks.


----------



## HuskStihl

Thanks to Jake G I installed google chrome and disabled javascripts and now can be on AS. I couldn't log in, but a guy on chainsaw figured out you need to do it from the "reply with quote" button screen. Now I'm in.

Now for the bad news. I have a video for you! It turned out a lot more interesting than I thought it was gonna be cause I misjudged the lean. Pretty big belly lean directly backwards, pretty good top lean forwards. The top had been blown off by a hurricane several years ago, and I guess it didn't have as much top weight as I had thought. Anyway, I figured it out very early in my backcut and was able to get away with a slight misread.

My Edited Video - YouTube


----------



## mdavlee

jrcat said:


> sick of this link bucks thing.... aint comin back till its gone.



Well you know where to find me. The rest of you need to come on over.


----------



## tramp bushler

roberte said:


> the 460 super mike, that sounds great  the only thing that should be scared is the wood
> 
> so you rode the bus in and drove home?




Yup. She had sent me a pic of the trees so I knew their size. And the 24" bar was the longest that would fit in me climbing gear Action Packer tote. 
I had a whole big story all lined out in my head. Then kept getting redirected by link bucks. :-(. 

I got home around 1:25 am. Left here at 8. The previous day. . 
The Super Mike and the 339 powerheads fit in a large Alice pack together. 

I spent 4 hours in my new Bashlin spurs. . New to me. I put new tree gaffs on them and made all new straps. I really like them. . A neighbor of the lady I did the trees for is a tug skipper. He was my ground man. It was great to have a guy I didn't have to teach how to tie a bowline. !!


----------



## tramp bushler

mdavlee said:


> Well you know where to find me. The rest of you need to come on over.





Actually I was going to call you and see how your doing and find out if it was just me having troubles with the redirect. :msp_smile:

Used the 500$ pick up to bring a load of split wood home yesterday. Only 5 more loads to go till its all full. 
Sure is great having split wood under cover. And its awesome having time off during fall. It was in the teens here at the house this morning. Just beautiful. 
I really like the 339 for a climbing saw. 
Blocking down with a top handle saw is hard on my wrist. . I need to get some of that new Stihl chisel chain for arb saws. . And a new bar.


----------



## Gologit

mdavlee said:


> Well you know where to find me. The rest of you need to come on over.



I don't blame you for leaving but I think I'll camp right here for now. I've seen a lot of those other forums and, while they're okay for cookie cutters and hobbyists, this is still the best place for loggers to trade information. If a better one comes along I'll consider moving but most of them don't interest me. 

Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of non loggers on here, yourself included, whose advice and knowledge is professional in scope and well respected. There are also a lot of winos, dinos, dingbats and hacks who probably shouldn't be left alone in the same room with a saw and shouldn't go near a tree unless their only intention is to piss on it.

This whole linkbucks thing has been a gigantic PITA but they'll get it whipped eventually. AS is a business and I'm sure Darin doesn't plan on letting the business suffer any longer than necessary.

In the meantime I'll just cuss along with everybody else and wait to see what happens.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> I don't blame you for leaving but I think I'll camp right here for now. I've seen a lot of those other forums and, while they're okay for cookie cutters and hobbyists, this is still the best place for loggers to trade information. If a better one comes along I'll consider moving but most of them don't interest me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of non loggers on here, yourself included, whose advice and knowledge is professional in scope and well respected. *There are also a lot of winos, dinos, dingbats and hacks who probably shouldn't be left alone in the same room with a saw and shouldn't go near a tree unless their only intention is to piss on it.*
> 
> This whole linkbucks thing has been a gigantic PITA but they'll get it whipped eventually. AS is a business and I'm sure Darin doesn't plan on letting the business suffer any longer than necessary.
> 
> In the meantime I'll just cuss along with everybody else and wait to see what happens.



Well I don't drink wine and I'm not sure what a dino is.......


----------



## slowp

When it is pouring down rain, it is a good time to put in waterbars. You can tell right away if they will work. Then a little blading with the pulaski and two tiny pickup loads of gravel, and the road is improved. 

We await The Big Storm which hasn't hit yet.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah it's been aggravating trying to get on here.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks to Jake G I installed google chrome and disabled javascripts and now can be on AS. I couldn't log in, but a guy on chainsaw figured out you need to do it from the "reply with quote" button screen. Now I'm in.
> 
> Now for the bad news. I have a video for you! It turned out a lot more interesting than I thought it was gonna be cause I misjudged the lean. Pretty big belly lean directly backwards, pretty good top lean forwards. The top had been blown off by a hurricane several years ago, and I guess it didn't have as much top weight as I had thought. Anyway, I figured it out very early in my backcut and was able to get away with a slight misread.
> 
> My Edited Video - YouTube



Thank You!!!! may sanity is spared... for now...


----------



## HuskStihl

Eccentric said:


> Well I don't drink wine and I'm not sure what a dino is.......



Prolly spell corrected "Dano"


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> When it is pouring down rain, it is a good time to put in waterbars. You can tell right away if they will work. Then a little blading with the pulaski and two tiny pickup loads of gravel, and the road is improved.
> 
> We await The Big Storm which hasn't hit yet.



I put in a couple waterbars yesterday with the skidder, way more fun then using a pulaski,

Got blowed and rained out today, nothing left on the ground and only a load or two left standing, looks like I'm nearly done for the year. 

Hopefully it clears up a little bit and I can get half a load across some soft dirt, and another load of cottonwood down.


----------



## jrcat

Well looks good tonight. mdavlee can you show a pic of your husky clutch removal tool ? I have to get the clutch off of the maryland saw. It scattered yesterday.


----------



## northmanlogging

So it looks like I can't like anything... and I still have to run with java blocked...


----------



## Trx250r180

Mud............


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> I don't blame you for leaving but I think I'll camp right here for now. I've seen a lot of those other forums and, while they're okay for cookie cutters and hobbyists, this is still the best place for loggers to trade information. If a better one comes along I'll consider moving but most of them don't interest me.




I feel the same way, when I want to talk logging this is where I wanna be. The only problem is all the Gypo's and Tramp's on here. :jester::jester::jester:


I really like this corner of AS due to the cast of characters and their roles here. Gologit, the jokester. TC the moderator. Graeme, the prissy city boy. Roberte, Mr. Serious, Northman, chippendales dancer by night logger by day. Handsome mike and JrCat, the honda repairmen. Huskstihl, the grizzled veteran, respected by all because they know he still has what it takes. Women want him, and men want to be like him. (I was afraid to say anything about RandyMac and The Tramp as they both scare me more than just a little, and I ran out of stuff to say about the rest of you boys).
Other sites may be fine, but I figure it will be like a spin-off TV show. Even when it features my favorite character, I still never really like it.

Besides, I really just hang out here cause I like many of you. 

I am also likely slightly concussed from a slapshot to the mandible yesterday. For reference of the manliness, I grew this beard in 10 minutes after getting hit to cover up the swelling. (Pic to follow as I can't make it work in the new reality. Maybe off to the new site after all)


----------



## tramp bushler

Being a timber beast it's hard enough going to another thread let alone another site. 
I would rather know afew people well than a lot of people a little. 

I am on another arb site. But that's because many of the arbs on this site could use a manners lesson. 
But, until I can hand over hand 50' up a rope I don't feel I can tell them to #### off.


----------



## slowp

Time for a fashion discussion. :yin-yang::rose:

When I decided to "go to the gym" and the gym activity was shoveling gravel onto the road, it was dumping down rain. The temperature was 47 which was too warm for longjohns. I was brave and wore my tin pants sans the usual longjohns. My legs did not get torn up. Perhaps it is because they are a well aged pair of tin pants?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Time for a fashion discussion. :yin-yang::rose:
> 
> When I decided to "go to the gym" and the gym activity was shoveling gravel onto the road, it was dumping down rain. The temperature was 47 which was too warm for longjohns. I was brave and wore my tin pants sans the usual longjohns. My legs did not get torn up. Perhaps it is because they are a well aged pair of tin pants?



Or maybe it was a well aged....no, uh-uh, nope...ain't gonna go there. Dammit, the delete button doesn't work.


----------



## jrcat

Gologit said:


> Or maybe it was a well aged....no, uh-uh, nope...ain't gonna go there. Dammit, the delete button doesn't work.



Bob you've got the whole shot across the bow thing down fairly well.


----------



## Gologit

jrcat said:


> Bob you've got the whole shot across the bow thing down fairly well.



Maybe. Then again...maybe not.


----------



## paccity

*iriony .*

makes me smile a little when i think that this 80 acre job we are doing used to be a hippie commune back in the 70's.







i'll try to get some more pic's as we move down the hill toward the main compound. tried to take some more last week ,but it was so wet the pic's came out foggy. and not to prejudge anyone but there is so much old trash in the wood's you got to wounder how the term " dirty hippie" came from.:msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

Eccentric said:


> Do it! We'd love to have you out here. Why would you miss out on a chance to glean some wisdom (in person) from Gologit, 2-Dogs, Paccity, SlowP, and others?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and to get set on fire by RandyMac.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are you now?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> American Canyon
> 
> advise from (a forester) slowp, :msp_razz: on what, hello kitty apparel.
> 
> advise from the gologit and the others hell yes. they might even be willing to take my .02 (as long as their hearing aid is in order) :greenchainsaw:
> 
> For sure I would like to put a couple names and faces together, might make it a little more interesting in here
> 
> First weekend in November sounds good.
> 
> I think I read that Gologit was going over early or mid October to scout it out and get some cutting done, that would _really_ interest me, I have the time and all my gear.
> 
> As far as being set on fire by Randymac, ehhh that's fine. I would be honored (perfectly good waste of gas and matches) He might want to try the newspaper and .404 first.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> You forgot to mention...tuning tips and tricks from Eccentric.



yes, there is 2 SP 81s that may be of interest


----------



## roberte

HuskStihl said:


> I feel the same way, when I want to talk logging this is where I wanna be. The only problem is all the Gypo's and Tramp's on here. :jester::jester::jester:
> 
> 
> I really like this corner of AS due to the cast of characters and their roles here. Gologit, the jokester. TC the moderator. Graeme, the prissy city boy. Roberte, Mr. Serious, Northman, chippendales dancer by night logger by day. Handsome mike and JrCat, the honda repairmen. Huskstihl, the grizzled veteran, respected by all because they know he still has what it takes. Women want him, and men want to be like him. (I was afraid to say anything about RandyMac and The Tramp as they both scare me more than just a little, and I ran out of stuff to say about the rest of you boys).
> Other sites may be fine, but I figure it will be like a spin-off TV show. Even when it features my favorite character, I still never really like it.
> 
> Besides, I really just hang out here cause I like many of you.
> 
> I am also likely slightly concussed from a slapshot to the mandible yesterday. For reference of the manliness, I grew this beard in 10 minutes after getting hit to cover up the swelling. (Pic to follow as I can't make it work in the new reality. Maybe off to the new site after all)



Mr. serious, 

who you been talking too :msp_w00t:


----------



## Trx250r180

would anyone like some rain ?


----------



## roberte

tramp bushler said:


> Being a timber beast it's hard enough going to another thread let alone another site.
> I would rather know afew people well than a lot of people a little.
> 
> I am on another arb site. But that's because many of the arbs on this site could use a manners lesson.
> But, until I can hand over hand 50' up a rope I don't feel I can tell them to #### off.



I think you just did tell them to f:censored: off

braun becomes brains as we climb the age ladder :smile2:


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Maybe. Then again...maybe not.



then again maybe you do....:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity

[video=youtube;1jYtdLZC5xg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1jYtdLZC5xg#t=207[/video]


----------



## paccity

[video=youtube;gi9Sb3BopWQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gi9Sb3BopWQ#t=6[/video]


----------



## roberte

o goody linkbucks is back f:censored:


----------



## paccity

[video=youtube;B3913CNlrOw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B3913CNlrOw#t=2[/video]


----------



## Gologit

Damn hackers! I can't see any of Paccity's videos. They show up as a blank full size black square but there's nothing else, no way to start them.

Maybe it's me and my computer. Anybody got any advice?


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Damn hackers! I can't see any of Paccity's videos. They show up as a blank full size black square but there's nothing else, no way to start them.
> 
> Maybe it's me and my computer. Anybody got any advice?





a 6 lb maul? :bang:


----------



## Cfaller

Bob, turn java back on. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeG

Those videos made my lunch break a good one. Thanks paccity for posting


----------



## Trx250r180

i cant see them either,black boxes only with java turned off ,site was working for a bit this am then the pop ups came back ,so had turn it off again ,cant like anything either


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Damn hackers! I can't see any of Paccity's videos. They show up as a blank full size black square but there's nothing else, no way to start them.
> 
> Maybe it's me and my computer. Anybody got any advice?



i had go to masterminds u-tube page other day to see them ,maybe go right to his u-tube page ?


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> i cant see them either,black boxes only with java turned off ,site was working for a bit this am then the pop ups came back ,so had turn it off again ,cant like anything either



I can do all that but cant attach pictures :msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Get NoScript. Works on Firefox, not sure on IE or Chrome. Been working good for me, I haven't needed to turn Java off.



Trx250r180 said:


> would anyone like some rain ?



Yes, please. Just send it this way.


----------



## tramp bushler

Trx250r180 said:


> i cant see them either,black boxes only with java turned off ,site was working for a bit this am then the pop ups came back ,so had turn it off again ,cant like anything either




Well. I was just talking to the guy I cut timber for this spring in Hoonah. 



This 1 log scaled out 2800 BD ft net and $7,700+.00
He wants me to come down in the spring to cut another sale he has. 170,00 BD ft of standing timber.


----------



## tramp bushler




----------



## slowp

Dey talk like dem Finlanders do in Visconsin, you know. In dem videos PA posted, you know. :msp_smile:


----------



## treeslayer2003

yahoo, it workin right finally. Bob I agree with what ya said 100% I have been there and it is allright but this is home.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Rob, missed you too buddy. nobody manning the coffee pot over there.


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Rob, missed you too buddy. nobody manning the coffee pot over there.



I don't know were that is? :confused2:


----------



## Trx250r180

you have some nice strait logs up there ,its a lot whiter than the fir here , spruce maybe ? i would like milling on that stuff 





tramp bushler said:


> Well. I was just talking to the guy I cut timber for this spring in Hoonah.
> 
> 
> 
> This 1 log scaled out 2800 BD ft net and $7,700+.00
> He wants me to come down in the spring to cut another sale he has. 170,00 BD ft of standing timber.


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Dang the site been down awhile! How are you fellas doing?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Dang the site been down awhile! How are you fellas doing?



just fine sir

how you doing


----------



## tramp bushler

He mills the lower grade logs. But he had around 10,000 bdft of the best select logs. He got 170,000 in export from this one sale and probably 2/3 rd that much in domestic saw. He does all his own milling.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> Damn hackers! I can't see any of Paccity's videos. They show up as a blank full size black square but there's nothing else, no way to start them.
> 
> Maybe it's me and my computer. Anybody got any advice?




Why would you want to watch old videos of yourself? :jester:


----------



## tramp bushler

This one had a select hemlock export log in it that was around 1 bushel log. I marked a6' long but on it then took a 38' as I remember. It was around 26" small end.


----------



## jrcat

Trx250r180 said:


> would anyone like some rain ?


NO


roberte said:


> then again maybe you do....:msp_wink:


He is being modest.


----------



## Hedgerow

Harrumph!!!

Is everything fixed??


----------



## Metals406

I finally got back on here without being redirected!!


----------



## roberte

Hedgerow said:


> Harrumph!!!
> 
> Is everything fixed??





Metals406 said:


> I finally got back on here without being redirected!!



we have a 50/50 shot at it :bang:


----------



## twochains

How the heck have some of you all been on here for several days? I was just able to get on this evening...


----------



## Trx250r180

tramp bushler said:


> This one had a select hemlock export log in it that was around 1 bushel log. I marked a6' long but on it then took a 38' as I remember. It was around 26" small end.



why did you cut the heart out of the hinge ?


----------



## twochains

That's some good looking timber you been cutting Glen!


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> How the heck have some of you all been on here for several days? I was just able to get on this evening...




well I have been able to get on, just dealt with it. maybe an extra trip to the garage :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks, I bought some shorter pants so they don't bunch up nearly as much in my socks! If Nate ever makes me falling dogs ill be in bidness



Nate's day job sucks up all my time.

I tried to call mah steel guy last week, and never got a call back. I'll try again this week.


----------



## roberte

Metals406 said:


> Nate's day job sucks up all my time.
> 
> I tried to call mah steel guy last week, and never got a call back. I'll try again this week.




try calling with a 2x4


----------



## roberte

Trx250r180 said:


> why did you cut the heart out of the hinge ?






Hey, it happens


----------



## Hedgerow

roberte said:


> try calling with a 2x4



I heard those got good reception...


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> why did you cut the heart out of the hinge ?



maybe he was tryin to minimize fiber pull? looks like a defect in the corner of the stump, guess that don't hurt export on hemlock. or it cleared up.


----------



## twochains

I'm almost for certain it was to minimize fiber pull...could have had a lean and he didn't want it to seperate...


----------



## JakeG

Gonna try looking at a 666 Clarke grapple this weekend (5.9).. It's about a 3hr round trip.

Any general input on this model?

EDIT: For $7000 it can't be in the best of condition lol


----------



## paccity

View attachment 316531






treeslayer2003 said:


> maybe he was tryin to minimize fiber pull? looks like a defect in the corner of the stump, guess that don't hurt export on hemlock. or it cleared up.


 yup


----------



## paccity

whats up wiyh the pic's now.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> whats up wiyh the pic's now.



Yer pics ain't showing on my fancy phone.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Sausage Casings


----------



## paccity




----------



## paccity

JakeG said:


> Gonna try looking at a 666 Clarke grapple this weekend (5.9).. It's about a 3hr round trip.
> 
> Any general input on this model?
> 
> EDIT: For $7000 it can't be in the best of condition lol



the one i run at the museum pulls just about anything, on a big log you have to drop and turn sometimes .


----------



## JakeG

i know yall are still alive


----------



## Gologit

JakeG said:


> i know yall are still alive



Yup.


----------



## Hedgerow

JakeG said:


> i know yall are still alive



All present and accounted for??


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> All present and accounted for??



I think busted is still without internet all the time.


----------



## JakeG

Tramp was on earlier and NM has been on, so whenever Brian comes around I'll turn in the attendance roster.

Hope Graeme's situation is improving


----------



## paccity

site has been fine accept the occasional pic hiccup. yappin as much as always.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I think busted is still without internet all the time.



What happens in Europe, stays in Europe...
Or something like that...


----------



## northmanlogging

Hedgerow said:


> All present and accounted for??



here


----------



## Eccentric

Eccentric said:


> Do it! We'd love to have you out here. Why would you miss out on a chance to glean some wisdom (in person) from Gologit, 2-Dogs, Paccity, SlowP, and others?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and to get set on fire by RandyMac.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are you now?*





roberte said:


> American Canyon
> 
> advise from (a forester) slowp, :msp_razz: on what, hello kitty apparel.
> 
> advise from the gologit and the others hell yes. they might even be willing to take my .02 (as long as their hearing aid is in order) :greenchainsaw:
> 
> For sure I would like to put a couple names and faces together, might make it a little more interesting in here
> 
> First weekend in November sounds good.
> 
> I think I read that Gologit was going over early or mid October to scout it out and get some cutting done, that would _really_ interest me, I have the time and all my gear.
> 
> As far as being set on fire by Randymac, ehhh that's fine. I would be honored (perfectly good waste of gas and matches) He might want to try the newspaper and .404 first.



Wisdom...........not advice. Much more valuable.

American Canyon's pretty close. Only 45 minutes or so from the park IIRC. About the same distance from me.

Bothe-Napa

http://napavalleystateparks.org/



roberte said:


> yes, there is 2 SP 81s that may be of interest



Bring 'em.


----------



## northmanlogging

anybody home?


----------



## mdavlee

northmanlogging said:


> anybody home?



Barely it's close to bed time for me. 12 hours is a long day.


----------



## paccity

Yup


----------



## roberte

Eccentric said:


> Wisdom...........not advice. Much more valuable.
> 
> American Canyon's pretty close. Only 45 minutes or so from the park IIRC. About the same distance from me.
> 
> Bothe-Napa
> 
> http://napavalleystateparks.org/
> 
> 
> 
> Bring 'em.



if the squirrel is feed and the wheel lubed up ill send you a pm


----------



## twochains

I finally got signed in....yeah for everybody...:rolleyes2:


----------



## Trx250r180

this thing working yet ?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## IcePick

For all you guys cutting for a living, how many bf on average you get on the ground a day?


----------



## tramp bushler

That is so variable as to not being relavent. . What you need to do is see how much Bob would get fell and bucked and how much fuel he burns a day thru his saw. That's your target. When you can consistently beat him in volume and QUALITY OF WORK DONE. Then your getting somewhere. Have you juiced your saw yet?? . How good are your chains?? . 
The first thing is you need to NOT make mistakes. Make every single view, thot, and action make you scale. DO NOT HURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 
Get so you are efficient and eventually the speed will come. 
I get more done per tank than I ever did. . Things like don't double cut your face. If your bar is too shortput most of your face in from the high side and when you go over to the other side of the tree put your bar in the cut and bring it down. Don't start a whole new cut. You will have to cut twice as much wood.


----------



## 1270d

tramp bushler said:


> That is so variable as to not being relavent. . What you need to do is see how much Bob would get fell and bucked and how much fuel he burns a day thru his saw. That's your target. When you can consistently beat him in volume and QUALITY OF WORK DONE. Then your getting somewhere. Have you juiced your saw yet?? . How good are your chains?? .
> The first thing is you need to NOT make mistakes. Make every single view, thot, and action make you scale. DO NOT HURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Get so you are efficient and eventually the speed will come.
> I get more done per tank than I ever did. . Things like don't double cut your face. If your bar is too shortput most of your face in from the high side and when you go over to the other side of the tree put your bar in the cut and bring it down. Don't start a whole new cut. You will have to cut twice as much wood.



Double like


----------



## IcePick

I knew it to be a very broad question. Not taking into account the hundreds of variables that go along with it, I merely ask out of curiosity. Since I started logging ive become more fascinated with numbers than ever before. I'm not throwing this question out there as a model to base my own production by. Im also not at all interested in cutting mor more volume than Bob at the moment. Im trying to wrap my head around all aspects of the industry.


----------



## paccity

a lot if your throwing pulp down , saw logs and poles you gota slow down a little.


----------



## IcePick

Appreciate the advice though!


----------



## IcePick

Yeah, Bob was kind enough to mod my saw. The throttle response is way up and the saw likes to keep up with the bigger hardwoods. I find myself jumping around too much, I need to work on staying complacent within the woods and cutting whole sections or patches at a time.


----------



## bitzer

Brett- Just remember- everyday Charlie squats in the bush he grows stronger. Everyday you spend in the city you grow weaker. :biggrin: Just kiddin. A little Apocalypse Now reference. You just need to be on the job full time. I'm learning new #### everyday yet. This job pushed me into new cutting styles that I didn't need before. Spent the whole afternoon cutting pulp on the south end by the way. With tonights rain I will be cutting tomorrow. You want to shoot for two truckloads of wood basically. 10mbf or the equivalent of that in logs and pulp.


----------



## bitzer

tramp bushler said:


> That is so variable as to not being relavent. . What you need to do is see how much Bob would get fell and bucked and how much fuel he burns a day thru his saw. That's your target. When you can consistently beat him in volume and QUALITY OF WORK DONE. Then your getting somewhere. Have you juiced your saw yet?? . How good are your chains?? .
> The first thing is you need to NOT make mistakes. Make every single view, thot, and action make you scale. DO NOT HURRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Get so you are efficient and eventually the speed will come.
> I get more done per tank than I ever did. . Things like don't double cut your face. If your bar is too shortput most of your face in from the high side and when you go over to the other side of the tree put your bar in the cut and bring it down. Don't start a whole new cut. You will have to cut twice as much wood.



Icepick does have leg up on me! My wife is a damn good cook and doesn't take kindly if I deny seconds or thirds...


----------



## paccity

well ballz , aint this place a hoppin.


----------



## roberte

paccity said:


> well ballz , aint this place a hoppin.



the place is still jacked


----------



## treeslayer2003

seems to be safe now.......hello any body home?


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Double like



ditto


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> Brett- Just remember- everyday Charlie squats in the bush he grows stronger. Everyday you spend in the city you grow weaker. :biggrin: Just kiddin. A little Apocalypse Now reference. You just need to be on the job full time. I'm learning new #### everyday yet. This job pushed me into new cutting styles that I didn't need before. Spent the whole afternoon cutting pulp on the south end by the way. With tonights rain I will be cutting tomorrow. You want to shoot for two truckloads of wood basically. 10mbf or the equivalent of that in logs and pulp.



Two loads a day regularly?? Piece cutting? Wow. Best I've heard of is two.


----------



## 1270d

Never mind. Forgot you wiskies have mini loads


----------



## paccity

i don't know but i'm just an old fat guy , but this strip was over 8 loads , some saw some poles . i myself put it on the ground in one day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

good timber makes a difference. hardwood takes longer.


----------



## bitzer

1270d said:


> Never mind. Forgot you wiskies have mini loads



What can you guys haul up there? More than 98k legally? Average is 5mbf (random length, random species hardwood) or 12 cords of pulp. Lighter wood like ash my driver will pile almost 6mbf on. Oak more like 4500bf. If the pulp is nice and straight my pulp trucker can get 14 cords on. 

Either way 10mbf or the equivalent is a good 7-8 hour day of cutting depending on the wood. The job I'm cutting now, which is some of the toughest cutting I've had in a while, I've been averaging 6mbf and 8.5 cords. That's a 6-7 hour day of cutting. This job is super pulp heavy, timber is short, and its a lot of soft maple with multiple stems coming out of one stump. Swamp wood. Lots of effort for little return. The other day I stumped 10 sawtimber trees over my head. I've been averaging 50 sawtimber trees a day. That's limb, buck, and pulpin the tops including plenty of pulp trees in the vicinity. Sawtimber has been averaging 2 logs per tree. Like 2 10 footers kind of thing. It sucks. I've cut jobs where they average 4 logs per tree and that's more like 4 12 footers. Can't wait to get the hell out of there. The rain may take care of that for me this weekend though.


----------



## bitzer

paccity said:


> i don't know but i'm just an old fat guy , but this strip was over 8 loads , some saw some poles . i myself put it on the ground in one day.



How many trees per load would you say? I see 14 logs going on there? Maybe he tossed more on after? I would guess it goes pretty quick when you're buckin at 32?


----------



## bitzer

treeslayer2003 said:


> good timber makes a difference. hardwood takes longer.



Yep. That and it all depends on how the wood is coming out of the woods. Tree length is way different than buckin in the woods. I'd love to make tree lengths all day. I really wonder how much I could bang out.


----------



## paccity

bitzer said:


> How many trees per load would you say? I see 14 logs going on there? Maybe he tossed more on after? I would guess it goes pretty quick when you're buckin at 32?



ya 3 or 4 more on that load. the 75 and 80's go a little faster. but there's a lot of knottin with them. like i said i'm a fat out of shape feller ,. i mean faller.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> What can you guys haul up there? More than 98k legally? Average is 5mbf (random length, random species hardwood) or 12 cords of pulp. Lighter wood like ash my driver will pile almost 6mbf on. Oak more like 4500bf. If the pulp is nice and straight my pulp trucker can get 14 cords on.
> 
> Either way 10mbf or the equivalent is a good 7-8 hour day of cutting depending on the wood. The job I'm cutting now, which is some of the toughest cutting I've had in a while, I've been averaging 6mbf and 8.5 cords. That's a 6-7 hour day of cutting. This job is super pulp heavy, timber is short, and its a lot of soft maple with multiple stems coming out of one stump. Swamp wood. Lots of effort for little return. The other day I stumped 10 sawtimber trees over my head. I've been averaging 50 sawtimber trees a day. That's limb, buck, and pulpin the tops including plenty of pulp trees in the vicinity. Sawtimber has been averaging 2 logs per tree. Like 2 10 footers kind of thing. It sucks. I've cut jobs where they average 4 logs per tree and that's more like 4 12 footers. Can't wait to get the hell out of there. The rain may take care of that for me this weekend though.



aaaggghhh, I feel for ya bro. I know that kinda wood. I been spoiled lately but I know i'll have to cut that again sooner or later.


----------



## IcePick

Is that you loading the truck paccity?


----------



## paccity

IcePick said:


> Is that you loading the truck paccity?



na, that's ol ralph.


----------



## bitzer

treeslayer2003 said:


> aaaggghhh, I feel for ya bro. I know that kinda wood. I been spoiled lately but I know i'll have to cut that again sooner or later.



The only consolation is that its pancake flat and the wood cuts fast. I've to skid through another forty to the landing too though. Just sucks all around pretty much. I really hope I don't get rained out of it. I've pretty much got the woods by the nuts now and just want to end it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> The only consolation is that its pancake flat and the wood cuts fast. I've to skid through another forty to the landing too though. Just sucks all around pretty much. I really hope I don't get rained out of it. I've pretty much got the woods by the nuts now and just want to end it.



dad used to say, can't be in high cotton all the time. least ya workin, it gets better.


----------



## IcePick

No cutting tomm. Bob?


----------



## bitzer

IcePick said:


> No cutting tomm. Bob?



Just looked at the radar and forecast. They are still talking about possibly an inch and a half. We need a good north wind to blow that system out of the way. I hate to have you waste a morning of cutting and we can't get the wood out until it freezes or until it dries up again next summer. I'll leave it up to you. I've got about a truckload I cut Thursday afternoon that I may need to leave if we can't get at it, but its mostly pulp. Not a big deal for me to leave it. Otherwise all your wood is on the landing.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang it! link bucs crap again. icepick, I can see you pmed me but I can not get to it. I love AS but this is getting old. i'm out for now.


----------



## roberte

wonder how long this will last


----------



## Trx250r180

I think the linkbucks messed up my google chrome ,I cant hear u-tube vids in posts ,can with ie


----------



## Joe46

I lost my Like button?


----------



## Gologit

Me too. No like button and no smilies.


----------



## tramp bushler

IcePick said:


> No cutting tomm. Bob?





I P. ; you mentioned staying in one place and cutting everything that needs cut there.... that is REAL important!!!!!! .its partof the difference between being able to fall a tree and being able to fall a forest. Most of the time its a boring pain in the butt. But. Its one thing thatseperates a pro from a slasher. 
And you have to deal with the problems as they come. Don't go past them then have to come back. That's real important. I've seen guys do that and I have NEVER YET seen it work out well. Usually it turned into a death trap. It takes a fair amount of mental desipline to be a professional faller.


----------



## IcePick

tramp bushler said:


> I P. ; you mentioned staying in one place and cutting everything that needs cut there.... that is REAL important!!!!!! .its partof the difference between being able to fall a tree and being able to fall a forest. Most of the time its a boring pain in the butt. But. Its one thing thatseperates a pro from a slasher.
> And you have to deal with the problems as they come. Don't go past them then have to come back. That's real important. I've seen guys do that and I have NEVER YET seen it work out well. Usually it turned into a death trap. It takes a fair amount of mental desipline to be a professional faller.



I used to do some carpentry, lots of drywall, on a particular job I needed to learn how to tape and mud quickly. I thought it was a horrible job because I was slow, but thats because I'd bounce around. Same concept I suppose, stick with an area until its done, things go quicker and smoother.


----------



## Joe46

I don't usually ever say anything about cutting because I've been out of the game a long time. However to underscore what Tramp said, I was cutting a 20 acre piece that was just about all Cedar and Alder. I was only to dump the Cedar. After I was done "they" decided to have me dump the Alder. I was up to my butt in Cedar limbs. Had an Alder come back at me. Just couldn't get out of the way because of the limbs. Luckily hit my saw and drove the dogs into my thigh. Gooda been worse.


----------



## HuskStihl

IcePick said:


> For all you guys cutting for a living, how many bf on average you get on the ground a day?



Roundabout a million for me, but then I am something of a falling superman


----------



## HuskStihl

I meant one hundred trillion!


----------



## JakeG

I really hope this place cleans up soon. Unfortunately the other place doesn't like my phone or wife's iPad :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> What can you guys haul up there? More than 98k legally? Average is 5mbf (random length, random species hardwood) or 12 cords of pulp. Lighter wood like ash my driver will pile almost 6mbf on. Oak more like 4500bf. If the pulp is nice and straight my pulp trucker can get 14 cords on.
> 
> Either way 10mbf or the equivalent is a good 7-8 hour day of cutting depending on the wood. The job I'm cutting now, which is some of the toughest cutting I've had in a while, I've been averaging 6mbf and 8.5 cords. That's a 6-7 hour day of cutting. This job is super pulp heavy, timber is short, and its a lot of soft maple with multiple stems coming out of one stump. Swamp wood. Lots of effort for little return. The other day I stumped 10 sawtimber trees over my head. I've been averaging 50 sawtimber trees a day. That's limb, buck, and pulpin the tops including plenty of pulp trees in the vicinity. Sawtimber has been averaging 2 logs per tree. Like 2 10 footers kind of thing. It sucks. I've cut jobs where they average 4 logs per tree and that's more like 4 12 footers. Can't wait to get the hell out of there. The rain may take care of that for me this weekend though.



Our legal limit is around 150k depending on axle setup. Most guys run 175 ish. Log loads are 8-10000 ft. More if its hauled at night. The heaviest load I've seen would have been in the 225 to 250k range. Heaviest scale off of one of my jobs was 207000. The scales don't go much higher than that. Not too long ago one of the trucks had to roll his steer tires off the edge of the scale to get a reading!. 

Pulp loads are 25 cords or so. 

A guy I cut for right after high school piece cut 38 cord in one day. Mighty impressive in hardwood.


----------



## 1270d

Bitzer do you flip sticks for your forwarder, or just let em lay as they are? Here its kind of a standard to flip the top stick or two back.


----------



## northmanlogging

IcePick said:


> For all you guys cutting for a living, how many bf on average you get on the ground a day?



Depends on the day... if I'm cutting alone 1 load a day, cutting and skidding... I've done 2 loads solo but it damned near killed me...



bitzer said:


> Icepick does have leg up on me! My wife is a damn good cook and doesn't take kindly if I deny seconds or thirds...



I feel your pain... kinda why I'm still fat...



1270d said:


> Two loads a day regularly?? Piece cutting? Wow. Best I've heard of is two.



for little loads... in good timber it don't take much to make a load, in dog hair hand cutting is a pile of work.



tramp bushler said:


> I P. ; you mentioned staying in one place and cutting everything that needs cut there.... that is REAL important!!!!!! .its partof the difference between being able to fall a tree and being able to fall a forest. Most of the time its a boring pain in the butt. But. Its one thing thatseperates a pro from a slasher.
> And you have to deal with the problems as they come. Don't go past them then have to come back. That's real important. I've seen guys do that and I have NEVER YET seen it work out well. Usually it turned into a death trap. It takes a fair amount of mental desipline to be a professional faller.



piece I've been working on the LO keeps seeing more trees he wants cut, makes for a real headache to backtrack through it once a week. I would much rather cut it and be done with it. Its bad enough that some of the smaller hemlock is dying down and filling the floor with brush, but then fighting my way through tops and stumps to get two more trees is not ideal... not to mention its mostly a thinning job so I'm already hampered by leave trees.

I would dearly love to find me a nice thick stand of Doug Fir to clear cut right now... but then who wouldn't:tongue2:


----------



## paccity




----------



## Gologit

Nice pictures. Was the Hiller spraying for brush?


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Nice pictures. Was the Hiller spraying for brush?


yup, have not been out to this area for 3 years. weyco land.


----------



## paccity

that slash pile i swear is almost an acre. that will look like a nuke when they light it off. a lot of big wood in it. kinda of a waste ,but it's so far out prob not cost effective to haul it out.


----------



## Gologit

Ssssshhhh...don't let the greenies find out. Are you coming down to the NorCal GTG the first weekend in November?


----------



## paccity

that's the plan, i think sheldon" torinocobra" is going to ride with.


----------



## Gologit

Good!


----------



## treeslayer2003

any body home?


----------



## paccity

yup.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey pac, this place deserted huh? I can only get here through my subbed threads. where is Bob?


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I sure have missed talkin to y'all. hopefully they get straitened out soon. hope everyone is well.


----------



## lfnh

quiet here.
tried putting up pics in antique machines thread.
no thumb nails.
can look at new posts/tdays posts but not forums
hard to move around


----------



## slowp

It is all very frustrating.


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm here. Got nothing much to report falling wise. Did receive a used full wrap for he 394 twin-turbo and will put it on this weekend


----------



## Gologit

Yup.


----------



## HuskStihl

Hey handsome mike, how's it going?


----------



## Gologit

*Paccity...*

Your PM box is full.


----------



## redprospector

Hmm. What the heck is wrong with the site? I can't get on any of the forums. I got on this thread by going to my latest post in my profile.
I guess I'll check back some other time and see if I can get in. 
Maybe I'm banned and someone forgot to tell me. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> Hmm. What the heck is wrong with the site? I can't get on any of the forums. I got on this thread by going to my latest post in my profile.
> I guess I'll check back some other time and see if I can get in.
> Maybe I'm banned and someone forgot to tell me.
> 
> Andy



The site got hacked...big time. It's been going on for about a month now.


----------



## redprospector

Well, that sux.
Is it picking and choosing who can get on? 
Oh well, I've got other things I need to be doing anyway. 
I'll check in from time to time to see when it gets fixed.

Andy


----------



## slowp

The only way to see a thread is if it is listed under What's New. I'm giving up for tonight.


----------



## Cfaller

HuskStihl said:


> I'm here. Got nothing much to report falling wise. Did receive a used full wrap for he 394 twin-turbo and will put it on this weekend



Once you go wrap you'll never go back! 
Worked on some storm damaged trees this weekend. Will post a few pics when things get back to normal. Had a early heavy snow storm.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## knothole

I hope the hacker gets ball rot.


----------



## IcePick

Spent all day monday trying to cut a substantial amount of pulp wood that I've passed over in recent weeks. One thing I learned was trying to cut pulp at break neck speed is rough on an already tweaked back. I think Bitzer and I have a couple weeks left in the swamp, then moving a couple miles to the north to start another job with, I believe, 30 mbf, with mostly ash. Falling 1-2 days a week, it's hard to keep a rhythm and momentum going. Hopefully sooner than later I can add a couple more days.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey all, I got on! Still working on the zipline, haven't been able to get on for a couple weeks, this is getting ridiculous. Hope all is well with everyone, Jeff


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Jeff, been a while ain't it.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hey all, I got on! Still working on the zipline, haven't been able to get on for a couple weeks, this is getting ridiculous. Hope all is well with everyone, Jeff



_like_

Good to see ya Jeff! I'm betting you wound up getting married again after that pool party!

I tried putting the "new to me" full wrap on the 394, but it's bent just little too much. It's got a date with my bench vise and girly arms later


----------



## treeslayer2003

you guys notice someone else is here not been here in a while? tho he may be sleepin lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

If'n u'r talking about the cranky scot, it was quite a relief to see him back on line. He seems tired and not in the mood for sport, so none was offered by me. Hope allay'all are having a good night. Check out the falling thread, I totally bullbucked Bob. I think I really helped him with falling:biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Check out the falling thread, I totally bullbucked Bob. I think I really helped him with falling:biggrin:



Hmmmm...I can't find the "HE'S DELUSIONAL AGAIN!" smiley. Anybody seen it?


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...I can't find the "HE'S DELUSIONAL AGAIN!" smiley. Anybody seen it?



gos's damn I laughed so hard I about wet em...is this it? :bang:


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! I couldn't get past the home page..screen would go white...that's new. 

Any leads as to who did this Bob? They should be broke and 1/4'd! So did ya like yer falling technique lesson Bob?...:msp_confused:


----------



## Gologit

I don't know who's doing the hacking. I wish I did. If I found out who it was I'd like to have some time alone with him.

My falling lesson? I'll start taking HS's falling advice seriously just as soon as he starts taking my surgical advice seriously. But, seriously, we don't take each other seriously anyway.


----------



## twochains

Ha...yeh I'm sure we all know Husk by now! Pretty funny dude...goofy but clever if ya know what yer looking for. 

Hey Bob, do you use heated handles on your 660s? 

oh man...I'm getting white pages when I click send and an error report


----------



## twochains

says Warning...illegal title er something and a bunch of #s


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Ha...yeh I'm sure we all know Husk by now! Pretty funny dude...goofy but clever if ya know what yer looking for.
> 
> Hey Bob, do you use heated handles on your 660s?
> 
> oh man...I'm getting white pages when I click send and an error report



Nope, I've never had a saw with heated handles. Sometimes I wished I did.


----------



## twochains

Hey there NM! What did ya ever do about tires? I saw some this morning...just saying :yoyo:


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> My falling lesson? I'll start taking HS's falling advice seriously just as soon as he starts taking my surgical advice seriously. But, seriously, we don't take each other seriously anyway.



I take you seriously

Seriously tho, I thought it was fun to have a chance to talk #### in your general direction regarding falling

If any of y'all really want to shut me up just remind me that I can't match cuts or make a straight back cut, and I'll go pout in the corner:frown:


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Hey there NM! What did ya ever do about tires? I saw some this morning...just saying :yoyo:



Nothing yet, working the deal of a lifetime... tires may have to wait... but if you can get me a couple pics and some prices... that would be good...



HuskStihl said:


> I take you seriously
> 
> Seriously tho, I thought it was fun to have a chance to talk #### in your general direction regarding falling
> 
> If any of y'all really want to shut me up just remind me that I can't match cuts or make a straight back cut, and I'll go pout in the corner:frown:



you need counseling... seriously... years of therapy and maybe a life coach...


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...I can't find the "HE'S DELUSIONAL AGAIN!" smiley. Anybody seen it?



a swinging caulked boot would be cool smiley lol


----------



## bustedup

HuskStihl said:


> If'n u'r talking about the cranky scot, it was quite a relief to see him back on line. He seems tired and not in the mood for sport, so none was offered by me. Hope allay'all are having a good night. Check out the falling thread, I totally bullbucked Bob. I think I really helped him with falling:biggrin:



Hey you'd be cranky to ..............amazing how ya miss electricity when ya not got it lol


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> Nothing yet, working the deal of a lifetime... tires may have to wait... but if you can get me a couple pics and some prices... that would be good...
> 
> 
> 
> you need counseling... seriously... years of therapy and maybe a life coach...



NM I used ya tag line yesterday lol................it did come true lol...........amazing how many dents ya can put in a dudes lawn lol


----------



## northmanlogging

bustedup said:


> NM I used ya tag line yesterday lol................it did come true lol...........amazing how many dents ya can put in a dudes lawn lol



worth it though innit:cool2:

I really like when they fall on soft damp ground and bits of sod go flying... makes a bigger hole when there taint no limbs on em...

couple years ago we was topping one down and a 20' chunk torpedoed straight into the dirt, almost had to fall it a second time


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> I don't know who's doing the hacking. I wish I did. If I found out who it was I'd like to have some time alone with him.
> 
> My falling lesson? I'll start taking HS's falling advice seriously just as soon as he starts taking my surgical advice seriously. But, seriously, we don't take each other seriously anyway.





northmanlogging said:


> Nothing yet, working the deal of a lifetime... tires may have to wait... but if you can get me a couple pics and some prices... that would be good...
> 
> 
> 
> you need counseling... seriously... years of therapy and maybe a life coach...





bustedup said:


> a swinging caulked boot would be cool smiley lol





bustedup said:


> Hey you'd be cranky to ..............amazing how ya miss electricity when ya not got it lol





northmanlogging said:


> worth it though innit:cool2:
> 
> I really like when they fall on soft damp ground and bits of sod go flying... makes a bigger hole when there taint no limbs on em...
> 
> couple years ago we was topping one down and a 20' chunk torpedoed straight into the dirt, almost had to fall it a second time



Like x5!


----------



## slowp

*Used Dog Update*

The Used Dog, who is known to a few folks here because he's been to GTGs in Oregon, California, and Montana had a couple of seizures this week.
He'd had one back in 2009, and we don't know why. I took him into the vet yesterday. He had his blood analyzed. He is terribly healthy for his age and the vet had no explanation for the seizure episodes. So, he's now on Valium for 5 days. 

From what I understand, (not a medical professional) the valium is supposed to calm down any rapid firings in his brain. Then, after the pills run out, we see if he has any more episodes. If so, and depending on the frequency, it'll be time for epilepsy drugs. I'm hoping this is just a very rare thing like it was before. 

I keep expecting to see him sitting in a chair with a cigarette in one paw, and a martini in the other paw, because in my head, that's the stereotypical valium user. :msp_smile:

I've not noticed him being any less laid back than he always has been.


----------



## KenJax Tree

slowp said:


> The Used Dog, who is known to a few folks here because he's been to GTGs in Oregon, California, and Montana had a couple of seizures this week.
> He'd had one back in 2009, and we don't know why. I took him into the vet yesterday. He had his blood analyzed. He is terribly healthy for his age and the vet had no explanation for the seizure episodes. So, he's now on Valium for 5 days.
> 
> From what I understand, (not a medical professional) the valium is supposed to calm down any rapid firings in his brain. Then, after the pills run out, we see if he has any more episodes. If so, and depending on the frequency, it'll be time for epilepsy drugs. I'm hoping this is just a very rare thing like it was before.
> 
> I keep expecting to see him sitting in a chair with a cigarette in one paw, and a martini in the other paw, because in my head, that's the stereotypical valium user. :msp_smile:
> 
> I've not noticed him being any less laid back than he always has been.



My BIL has a Bulldog that takes medication for occasional seizures everyday,he is otherwise very healthy. He didn't really shake at all he would just stare up in the air and be totally dazed until he came out of it and then act weird for about an hour then back to normal.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## HuskStihl

KenJax Tree said:


> My BIL has a Bulldog that takes medication for occasional seizures everyday,he is otherwise very healthy. He didn't really shake at all he would just stare up in the air and be totally dazed until he came out of it and then act weird for about an hour then back to normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb



I may need to get myself checked for seizures! That sounds mighty familiar.....


----------



## HuskStihl

slowp said:


> The Used Dog, who is known to a few folks here because he's been to GTGs in Oregon, California, and Montana had a couple of seizures this week.
> He'd had one back in 2009, and we don't know why. I took him into the vet yesterday. He had his blood analyzed. He is terribly healthy for his age and the vet had no explanation for the seizure episodes. So, he's now on Valium for 5 days.
> 
> From what I understand, (not a medical professional) the valium is supposed to calm down any rapid firings in his brain. Then, after the pills run out, we see if he has any more episodes. If so, and depending on the frequency, it'll be time for epilepsy drugs. I'm hoping this is just a very rare thing like it was before.
> 
> I keep expecting to see him sitting in a chair with a cigarette in one paw, and a martini in the other paw, because in my head, that's the stereotypical valium user. :msp_smile:
> 
> I've not noticed him being any less laid back than he always has been.



Sorry to hear that. I hope the used dog gets better.


----------



## paccity

slowp said:


> The Used Dog, who is known to a few folks here because he's been to GTGs in Oregon, California, and Montana had a couple of seizures this week.
> He'd had one back in 2009, and we don't know why. I took him into the vet yesterday. He had his blood analyzed. He is terribly healthy for his age and the vet had no explanation for the seizure episodes. So, he's now on Valium for 5 days.
> 
> From what I understand, (not a medical professional) the valium is supposed to calm down any rapid firings in his brain. Then, after the pills run out, we see if he has any more episodes. If so, and depending on the frequency, it'll be time for epilepsy drugs. I'm hoping this is just a very rare thing like it was before.
> 
> I keep expecting to see him sitting in a chair with a cigarette in one paw, and a martini in the other paw, because in my head, that's the stereotypical valium user. :msp_smile:
> 
> I've not noticed him being any less laid back than he always has been.


hope benny gets over it . he has more bq to raid.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I take you seriously
> 
> Seriously tho, I thought it was fun to have a chance to talk #### in your general direction regarding falling
> 
> If any of y'all really want to shut me up just remind me that I can't match cuts or make a straight back cut, and I'll go pout in the corner:frown:



Thats what I go and do...pout in the corner with my tail tucked. 

Evening Men! Hows the hack job cleaning up?


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey hey, it's fixed!


----------



## Joe46

Glad to be back on the site! Sorry to hear about your dog Patty. Hope it all works out for the good!


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> The Used Dog, who is known to a few folks here because he's been to GTGs in Oregon, California, and Montana had a couple of seizures this week.
> He'd had one back in 2009, and we don't know why. I took him into the vet yesterday. He had his blood analyzed. He is terribly healthy for his age and the vet had no explanation for the seizure episodes. So, he's now on Valium for 5 days.
> 
> From what I understand, (not a medical professional) the valium is supposed to calm down any rapid firings in his brain. Then, after the pills run out, we see if he has any more episodes. If so, and depending on the frequency, it'll be time for epilepsy drugs. I'm hoping this is just a very rare thing like it was before.
> 
> I keep expecting to see him sitting in a chair with a cigarette in one paw, and a martini in the other paw, because in my head, that's the stereotypical valium user. :msp_smile:
> 
> I've not noticed him being any less laid back than he always has been.



:-( Sure hope he does okay. . . He's a great dog!!


----------



## paccity

HuskStihl said:


> If'n u'r talking about the cranky scot, it was quite a relief to see him back on line. He seems tired and not in the mood for sport, so none was offered by me. Hope allay'all are having a good night. Check out the falling thread, I totally bullbucked Bob. I think I really helped him with falling:biggrin:


----------



## JakeG

paccity said:


>



Like x2


----------



## twochains

Hey Ms. P, do you know an approximate age of yer dog? Has he ever had seizures up to this point? Last question, is there anyway you left any chocolate lying around? I personally don't think you should put the dog on a permanent sedative just yet. It may not ever happen again, if it is suggested to use meds ask your Vet about daily Melatonin regime. In the long run, naturals will be less impact on the liver and just as effective. 

Did your Vet do a worm scan? There is a worm a dog can get from eating coon droppings that goes to the brain causing seizures also.


----------



## slowp

twochains said:


> Hey Ms. P, do you know an approximate age of yer dog? Has he ever had seizures up to this point? Last question, is there anyway you left any chocolate lying around? I personally don't think you should put the dog on a permanent sedative just yet. It may not ever happen again, if it is suggested to use meds ask your Vet about daily Melatonin regime. In the long run, naturals will be less impact on the liver and just as effective.
> 
> Did your Vet do a worm scan? There is a worm a dog can get from eating coon droppings that goes to the brain causing seizures also.



He had a seizure in 2009, and I took him in then. I'd not noticed him having any since. I couldn't figure out why he knocked things around in the travel trailer on Saturday, and then I figured it out. His seizures are very violent. I have to put a pillow over him and almost put all my weight on him to keep him from bashing around and getting hurt. He's a strong boy. 

No chocolate. The only weird thing was he did eat a small, stinky mussel at the beach. No worm scan, just a major blood scan, and he was poked and prodded and pronounced in good health. He'll be eight in December. I got him used, when he was two years old and very unruly.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Evening all!


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> View attachment 317163
> 
> 
> He had a seizure in 2009, and I took him in then. I'd not noticed him having any since. I couldn't figure out why he knocked things around in the travel trailer on Saturday, and then I figured it out. His seizures are very violent. I have to put a pillow over him and almost put all my weight on him to keep him from bashing around and getting hurt. He's a strong boy.
> 
> No chocolate. The only weird thing was he did eat a small, stinky mussel at the beach. No worm scan, just a major blood scan, and he was poked and prodded and pronounced in good health. He'll be eight in December. I got him used, when he was two years old and very unruly.



Ma and Pa had a little miniature Grey Hound, had epilepsy real bad, spent most of his life on phenobarbitol... lived like 15 years or sumsuch... but he still had seizures once a year or so, usually when he got scared or whacked his head on something (he was kinda dumb too... fast and dumb...)


----------



## HuskStihl

Howdy Jeff, how's it going with wife number four? I'm gonna be in pedernales falls with the current wife and soon to be in foster care kids. Closer to Georgetown than usual


----------



## twochains

Evening Men! Man I feel the need to come forward with admitting I have been on the other site...trying to make a home over there while this site was having alot of troubles. I made a mistake by thinking everything was going to be the same...it's NOT! Although alot of people have migrated over there...I think as soon as they realize that "structure" and "slight rules" are not a bad thing, they will be back. It only takes one dumb ass farmer trying to throw insults in order to fit in to ruin a site for me. Life is waay too short to try and figure out if someone is trying to be funny and fit in or if they are just really a POS and probably have a wretched life and most absolutely a POS to be around in everyday walking around life...not just over the internutz. 

AS is my "home", and even though there are differences in cutting styles and timber and just differences in people...this is a good site and this is where I will be hanging out from now on. Hope administration doesn't mind me being here...I don't want to go elsewhere. 

All day today I was messed up in the head thinking about why some people are the way they are...your life must REALLY suck to just be outright mean to people in order to get your kicks. F T S O B! If he comes here I will point him out...fricken farmer bashing loggers on a logging site...


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike! Hows it going man! Hey ifn you have trouble posting just hit the refresh button and your post will come on through.

Man Mike I cut some dandy timber today! I tell ya what...this place is crazy how the timber lays...there is good timber hiding in every corner and draw on this place! I cut (5) red oaks today that were all (5) cutters in an area I figured there wouldn't be much timber. Everything else averaged (3) to (4) cuts. Super nice timber...man I'm glad to be out of that white oak set...that crap got really hard in these draws...takes quite a bit more work to fall them...red oaks, I was cruising right through them today! 

Oh hey, ya know the tree I was talking about yesterday where the skidder ripped my bar in half? Well I went back to it to finish it...that damn thing pinched me on the other side too. I went and got the skidder Opa nd told him to just push the bastard over...it was VERY unstable and just waiting to crush someone! When it fell I saw why...it had a a (3) point hollow...I would say that tree would just walk all over yer bar no matter how it was cut...I don't run into ones like that very often and I will admit it kind of buggered me to say the least!...and rightly so...it as swayed, bowed, head leaned and rotten...not a good combination!


----------



## twochains

Mike, when you press submit reply, the page might come up white and say data base error...press refresh and then a box will come up and say something, just press continue, it will then say something about duplicate posts and come back on site and your post will be there.

Hope ya had a good day today!


----------



## twochains

This song got me through my day...

[video=youtube;rTiGlNDnOtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTiGlNDnOtE[/video]


----------



## twochains

This actually pretty sad, all my friends are over there...and I am here just talking to myself....oh well I ain't going back. I am pretty use to talking to myself I guess...it's only bad when I start arguing... :msp_sad:


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> This actually pretty sad, all my friends are over there...and I am here just talking to myself....oh well I ain't going back. I am pretty use to talking to myself I guess...it's only bad when I start arguing... :msp_sad:



Hello TC


----------



## twochains

Hey Rob! Thanks for saying hello! You doing alright?


----------



## roberte

twochains said:


> Hey Rob! Thanks for saying hello! You doing alright?



today if was I was any better, I would be, lol :msp_wink: how are you. I told ya I talk to you were ever you are


----------



## twochains

Chore time Rob. We'll catch ya later hopefully. :msp_rolleyes: 

Hey tell the crew I said "hey"


----------



## roberte

hey slayer


----------



## twochains

roberte said:


> today if was I was any better, I would be, lol :msp_wink: how are you. I told ya I talk to you were ever you are



Thanks man! I will be back on here after while


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello boys


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Thanks man! I will be back on here after while



so will i


----------



## twochains

I'm back fellas! I finally have Colt helping me with chores. We bought him some chicks and he enjoys going out and feeding them. 

Mike did ya have a pretty good day?


----------



## bustedup

Hey y'all .............


----------



## bustedup

evening all


----------



## twochains

Damn, the post didn't come through.

Mike did ya have a good day?


----------



## bustedup

hey all


----------



## twochains

Dang it


----------



## bustedup

hey guys


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> so will i



dunno if this working .....keep getting error database messages


----------



## twochains

Darn it...what happened...i was able to post earlier, I don't think the page is changing for me


----------



## treeslayer2003

this site still not right, this thread don't show on my settings.


----------



## HuskStihl

So I got the full wrap I ordered from Spike60 in the mail and will put it on the 385 tonight. Figured out with the 394 that I'm gonna have to buy all bar wrenches. The cheap ones don't fit under the full wrap at the rear nut. Added another 1000 rpm to the 394, but only took it to 12.5. Sounds angry.


----------



## HuskStihl

Fighting through the hack I guess


----------



## treeslayer2003

test,, worky now?


----------



## bustedup

can I post yet??? lol


----------



## roberte

Hey TC, cat sends love and kisses


----------



## HuskStihl

So I got the full wrap I ordered from Spike60 in the mail and will put it on the 385 tonight. Figured out with the 394 that I'm gonna have to buy all bar wrenches. The cheap ones don't fit under the full wrap at the rear nut. Added another 1000 rpm to the 394, but only took it to 12.5. Sounds angry


----------



## IcePick

Tc, I only made one post over there, since I do most of my posting on my phone, that site was a bit difficult to navigate and hard on the eyes. Ill have to check out what you were referring to out of curiosity.


----------



## slowp

twochains said:


> Evening Men! Man I feel the need to come forward with admitting I have been on the other site...trying to make a home over there while this site was having alot of troubles. I made a mistake by thinking everything was going to be the same...it's NOT! Although alot of people have migrated over there...I think as soon as they realize that "structure" and "slight rules" are not a bad thing, they will be back. It only takes one dumb ass farmer trying to throw insults in order to fit in to ruin a site for me. Life is waay too short to try and figure out if someone is trying to be funny and fit in or if they are just really a POS and probably have a wretched life and most absolutely a POS to be around in everyday walking around life...not just over the internutz.
> 
> AS is my "home", and even though there are differences in cutting styles and timber and just differences in people...this is a good site and this is where I will be hanging out from now on. Hope administration doesn't mind me being here...I don't want to go elsewhere.
> 
> All day today I was messed up in the head thinking about why some people are the way they are...your life must REALLY suck to just be outright mean to people in order to get your kicks. F T S O B! If he comes here I will point him out...fricken farmer bashing loggers on a logging site...




Not to worry. I just read a few posts about me on the little boy forum. I've been called worse. We'll leave it at that. I guess some folks have really boring, sad lives to be that way. Look at it this way.

Farmer loggers (spit) (kick ground). :cloudy:

The name callers are not loggers, either. I believe I might go get another load of wood tomorrow.


----------



## northmanlogging

evening gents. and miss...


----------



## paccity

looks like some posting prob's still lingering.


----------



## JakeG

Howdy fellas and fellers, and Ms. P

Clint, don't let that guy bother you. I thought about the things he said quite a bit and wondered why. I didn't come up with an answer. O'well, I bit my tongue for a while but couldn't take the comments about my buddies.


----------



## HuskStihl

Now that I'm a cool faller dude with full wrap handles on both my big boy/girl saws, I'm gonna need to take a hacksaw to the spark plug end of a few of my screnches to get under that full wrap, not nearly as clunky as I had feared. Gonna put the nastier tuned 394 with the 8pin and 28" (not quite handsome) Mike chain, in some pine and see the chips fly


----------



## mdavlee

The husky screnches fit under the wraps. That is my complaint with the husky full wraps.


----------



## JakeG

Simplified new look around here, wonder if it'll stick?

Anyway, good mornin! :coffee:


----------



## twochains

WOW! The site looks great! Woo Hoo!


----------



## twochains

Morning Rob! I walking out the door, hollar at you fellas this evening! Stay safe out there!


----------



## roberte

morning tc, make sure they lean the right direction


----------



## treeslayer2003

safe cutting Clint


----------



## slowp

twochains said:


> WOW! The site looks great! Woo Hoo!



I like it because it is more pastel like.


----------



## northmanlogging

is that lavender I see..:mad2: wtf...

the green was better... I don't confuse greens so much as I do blues and reds...


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> is that lavender I see..:mad2: wtf...
> 
> the green was better... I don't confuse greens so much as I do blues and reds...



I'd call it a not quite lavender. There is more of a blue tint to the color so it isn't lavender.


----------



## northmanlogging

See why I like primary colors... no confusion... no tan shirts that turn out to be pink, or light orange that is really really pink... or blue shirts that are an embarrassing shade of purple...


----------



## Gologit

Does anybody know where the "beating head against a brick wall" smiley is?


----------



## roberte

:bang:


----------



## slowp

opcorn:


----------



## northmanlogging

God's damnit did I get suckered into a fashion discusion:bang::stupid:


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> God's damnit did I get suckered into a fashion discusion:bang::stupid:



it sure looks like it


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> God's damnit did I get suckered into a fashion discusion:bang::stupid:



Yup...the score is now Slowp...1, northmanlogging....zip. Another victim of Slowp's unrelenting ambition to get us all into color coordinated riggin' rags.

Ya gotta watch that young lady or she'll have us all dressed like the Mounties in the Monty Python Lumberjack sketch.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Yup...the score is now Slowp...1, northmanlogging....zip. Another victim of Slowp's unrelenting ambition to get us all into color coordinated riggin' rags.
> 
> Ya gotta watch that young lady or she'll have us all dressed like the Mounties in the Monty Python Lumberjack sketch.



coordinated accessories too.


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> coordinated accessories too.



But of course.


----------



## roberte

what should I wear with yellow and orange wedges and a blue tape


----------



## tek9tim

I went cutting with slowp the other day, not so impressed with the shirt she made me wear...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Buncha farmer hate I'm seeing here. Y'all do much logging on an empty stomach?


----------



## slowp

I got a call to go firewood cutting this afternoon. I'm torn between wearing brown Kuliens or Orange Viking boots. I do not care for the color orange. I am of a spring (pastel) color person. Guess I better decide soon.


----------



## slowp

tek9tim said:


> I went cutting with slowp the other day, not so impressed with the shirt she made me wear...



Unless the Entiat Valley has changed, you are pretty brave! 

My grandparents had what used to be the last place up Crum Canyon.


----------



## twochains

Steve NW WI said:


> Buncha farmer hate I'm seeing here. Y'all do much logging on an empty stomach?



It doesn't have anything to do with actual farmers... just jerks


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with actual farmers... just jerks



hey Tc ,not my place to get in middle of ,but the farmer is not that bad of a guy once you know him ,the "I have a potty mouth" is an inside joke which is actually a compliment if someone says it to you in the old off topic thread ,he got a lot of crap about his ms440 avitar back then ,got all bent out of shape before he realized it was just something stupid to get under his skin ,hence his new user name ,i don't think he actually meant anything personal ,i will leave it at this ,hope you 2 can work it out


----------



## twochains

Brian, I'm sure he is a swell dude. I actually should probably not be on any sites period...just focus on my work.


----------



## paccity

well your all jerks. and i mean that in the absolute nicest way. :msp_rolleyes::msp_tongue::msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange::msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> well your all jerks. and i mean that in the absolute nicest way. :msp_rolleyes::msp_tongue::msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange::msp_wink:



Love u too


----------



## Gologit

Steve NW WI said:


> Buncha farmer hate I'm seeing here. Y'all do much logging on an empty stomach?



Farmer hate? Hardly. We're just jealous...we want to find a way to get paid for not growing trees the way the farmer gets paid for not growing crops.

And where do we go to sign up for crop subsidies on our timber...and who do we see about crop insurance....and which agency do we talk to about price supports and, well you get the idea.

You live in a house made from straw bales and corn stalks?


----------



## paccity

Steve NW WI said:


> Buncha farmer hate I'm seeing here. Y'all do much logging on an empty stomach?



sometimes when i forget or don't feel good .:msp_tongue:


----------



## paccity

why won't pic's work? and all the previously posted pic's don't show. hope they are workin on it . how's the back nate.


----------



## paccity

not workin today mr bob.


----------



## paccity

test


----------



## Gologit

tek9tim said:


>



Slowp, I know what you're thinking. Well, you can just forget it, okay? I know you're coming down here to do some cutting with us and I know it's California and all, but there is no way...no way at all...that we're going to wear frilly blouses. Especially frilly blouses in that particular color. It's an egregious fashion faux pas to wear a color that clashes so badly with the color of our chaps.


----------



## Blazin

Gologit said:


> Farmer hate? Hardly. We're just jealous...we want to find a way to get paid for not growing trees the way the farmer gets paid for not growing crops.
> 
> And where do we go to sign up for crop subsidies on our timber...and who do we see about crop insurance....and which agency do we talk to about price supports and, well you get the idea.
> 
> You live in a house made from straw bales and corn stalks?



Oh? On this side of the rock farmers don't eat or feed their livestock if they can't grow crops. We're not talking apple orchards here pops :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Gologit said:


> Farmer hate? Hardly. We're just jealous...we want to find a way to get paid for not growing trees the way the farmer gets paid for not growing crops.
> 
> And where do we go to sign up for crop subsidies on our timber...and who do we see about crop insurance....and which agency do we talk to about price supports and, well you get the idea.
> 
> You live in a house made from straw bales and corn stalks?



We could argue about this, a lot. 

But then Id have to move this to political, and no one wants that.

Lets just say if it were all roses, everyone would be doing it. That statement goes for loggers too...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Forgot- I live in a trailer house. Gawd knows what the crappy particle board it mostly consists of is really made of...


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> not workin today mr bob.



Nope, playing hooky. We're all done, just cleaning up. I went up this morning for awhile and made sure the self loader we hired to clean up landings got everything, and he did, so there's not much left to do. A few waterbars, fix a couple of gates, and I'm done for the winter. Feels good.


----------



## Blazin

Dammit, I dropped my crayon again..... What were we discussing


----------



## Gologit

Steve NW WI said:


> Forgot- I live in a trailer house. Gawd knows what the crappy particle board it mostly consists of is really made of...



Hmmm... it might be corn stalks and straw after all.


----------



## Blazin

Gologit said:


> Hmmm... it might be corn stalks and straw after all.



Kinda like a Toyota, I heard they were partially made of rice :msp_unsure:


----------



## HuskStihl

Not my old land cruiser


----------



## Blazin

HuskStihl said:


> Not my old land cruiser



That's apples and oranges :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

Gologit said:


> Hmmm... it might be corn stalks and straw after all.



calling anyone at the mo might prove problematic ..............I saw a news clip yesterday even some goats employed by the govt to eat poison ivy been put on furlough lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey all right it workin! where's Clint?


----------



## KiwiBro

Steve NW WI said:


> Forgot- I live in a trailer house. Gawd knows what the crappy particle board it mostly consists of is really made of...


Macerated Ecological Fundamentalists, or just eco-board for short.

A favorite song of mine:

John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow - LIVE @ Farm Aid 2008 - YouTube

It don't matter whether we are dropping trees, fighting wars, growing crops, punching keyboards, etc. I'm sure we can all relate to having the rug pulled out from under us and/or feeling betrayed by someone or govt body at some stage.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Farmer hate? Hardly. We're just jealous...we want to find a way to get paid for not growing trees the way the farmer gets paid for not growing crops.
> 
> And where do we go to sign up for crop subsidies on our timber...and who do we see about crop insurance....and which agency do we talk to about price supports and, well you get the idea.
> 
> You live in a house made from straw bales and corn stalks?



HA! I wanted so badly to rep ya here! i'll get ya some day. I have said this same thing a thousand times. and hey I WAS a farmer too at one time.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey all right it workin! where's Clint?



Ditto! Hope he was in good timber again today

Evenin' folks


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Ditto! Hope he was in good timber again today
> 
> Evenin' folks



Hey Jake how ya doing???


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Ditto! Hope he was in good timber again today
> 
> Evenin' folks



you on yer way here with that Ranger yet? :msp_wink:


----------



## bustedup

Yo Husk ............how's the most fashionably dressed faller today???


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> Hey Jake how ya doing???



Well sir, I'm doing pretty well... All things considered. My 2nd son turned 1 yesterday, my youngest of 4 brothers turned 25 today and got an even better payin job (He blows things up for a living), and I'm here in a thread full of hard working, respectable individuals.




> you on yer way here with that Ranger yet? :wink:



Haha, no need for a Ranger over here! The .404, chokers and the man who owns them is enough around here!

Graeme, Mike.. how are yall?


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Well sir, I'm doing pretty well... All things considered. My 2nd son turned 1 yesterday, my youngest of 4 brothers turned 25 today and got an even better payin job (He blows things up for a living), and I'm here in a thread full of hard working, respectable individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no need for a Ranger over here! The .404, chokers and the man who owns them is enough around here!
> 
> Graeme, Mike.. how are yall?



LOL clark ranger grapple skidder.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Well sir, I'm doing pretty well... All things considered. My 2nd son turned 1 yesterday, my youngest of 4 brothers turned 25 today and got an even better payin job (He blows things up for a living), and I'm here in a thread full of hard working, respectable individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no need for a Ranger over here! The .404, chokers and the man who owns them is enough around here!
> 
> Graeme, Mike.. how are yall?



I'm ok bro thanks..........your lad in the military lol ???


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> LOL clark ranger grapple skidder.



 I wish! There are more and more skidders popping up for sale around here. Most of these are in the $12-18k range though.

I may be better off with a smaller one like NM due to tracts I've been working have all been select cut.


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> I'm ok bro thanks..........your lad in the military lol ???



Glad you're doin alright.. But no he's not military anymore, he was on the USS Carl Vinson for quite a while. I believe he blows holes in the ground for a rock quarry or water locating service, can't remember exactly.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Glad you're doin alright.. But no he's not military anymore, he was on the USS Carl Vincent for quite a while. I believe he blows holes in the ground for a rock quarry or water locating service, can't remember exactly.



cool.........you falling at the mo ???


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> why won't pic's work? and all the previously posted pic's don't show. hope they are workin on it . how's the back nate.



Waaay better now! It was actually my hip that was out. Back to werk Monday for me.


----------



## JakeG

bustedup said:


> cool.........you falling at the mo ???



No sir, I stopped working with the "tweeker" (word I learned here) 2 weeks ago after finishing up a set of hardwoods. Currently saving dollars and looking at possibly buying a used skidder.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> No sir, I stopped working with the "tweeker" (word I learned here) 2 weeks ago after finishing up a set of hardwoods. Currently saving dollars and looking at possibly buying a used skidder.



Cool ............keep looking for timber tho ..........as Mike will prolly tell ya .........ya gotta buy timber and then buy more lol..........even in diff locations as gives ya options in case weather shuts ya down on one


----------



## treeslayer2003

not knockin the little deere, but don't discount a bit larger machine. i'v had have both, and mostly do select cuts. not much wider depending on tire size but much more power.


----------



## JakeG

Good to know. Where the heck can you find/bid on timber sales? Not that I'm ready (cause I'm not) but I don't know who to call... The local timber company? That would be bulldog timber around here.


----------



## bustedup

JakeG said:


> Good to know. Where the heck can you find/bid on timber sales? Not that I'm ready (cause I'm not) but I don't know who to call... The local timber company? That would be bulldog timber around here.



In your area I dunno ..........but ifn I was you I'd look more to private tracts and sales .......contracting to a timber comp might be a bit to far at the mo ........not being rude bro but they kinda have diff agendas etc and deadlines can imo be tighter ......but others may disagree ......Mike the dude to advise ya there more than me


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Good to know. Where the heck can you find/bid on timber sales? Not that I'm ready (cause I'm not) but I don't know who to call... The local timber company? That would be bulldog timber around here.



well, no I wouldn't call them yet. talk to your local county or state forester. they may or may not be involved in private sales, but it a start and you will have to deal with them any way. strange as it sounds ya gonna have to beat the bushes, talk to people to get your name out. knock on doors and make phone calls. you gonna get aqainted with the folks at land records. this is the not so appealing side of logging, but part of it. once people hear about your work and your PAY, it gets a little easyer if ya don't screw up.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, no I wouldn't call them yet. talk to your local county or state forester. they may or may not be involved in private sales, but it a start and you will have to deal with them any way. strange as it sounds ya gonna have to beat the bushes, talk to people to get your name out. knock on doors and make phone calls. you gonna get aqainted with the folks at land records. this is the not so appealing side of logging, but part of it. once people hear about your work and your PAY, it gets a little easyer if ya don't screw up.



Good advice ..........all I could add is don't take on anything to big or with to many nasty sods build your rep by doing smaller jobs well


----------



## Metals406

I don't have a like button on tapatalk. :-( not sure why, and y'all can like a bunch of posts.


----------



## bustedup

Metals406 said:


> I don't have a like button on tapatalk. :-( not sure why, and y'all can like a bunch of posts.



That getting technical lol .............on the up side things working again


----------



## Metals406

I by God found the like button!!!


----------



## bustedup

well be safe dudes gotta sleep lol.............red bull wearing off ...........laters


----------



## JakeG

Hi Rob, Jon & Nate



treeslayer2003 said:


> well, no I wouldn't call them yet. talk to your local county or state forester. they may or may not be involved in private sales, but it a start and you will have to deal with them any way. strange as it sounds ya gonna have to beat the bushes, talk to people to get your name out. knock on doors and make phone calls. you gonna get aqainted with the folks at land records. this is the not so appealing side of logging, but part of it. once people hear about your work and your PAY, it gets a little easyer if ya don't screw up.



Thanks Mike, and good point about the land records office! Aside from verifying that landowner's actually own the property, what else can you use land records office for?


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Hi Rob, Jon & Nate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, and good point about the land records office! Aside from verifying that landowner's actually own the property, what else can you use land records office for?



if you spot a property and don't have a clue that where ya look lol. don't assume big LOs won't sell to you. that my best advice.


----------



## paccity

no rest for the wicked. going back out to the commune to take down some big wolfy firs in the morn,. i'll try to get some pic's. hope the wind is not up to much.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> no rest for the wicked. going back out to the commune to take down some big wolfy firs in the morn,. i'll try to get some pic's. hope the wind is not up to much.



Have fun. Watch that damn wind.

The local Stihl saw shop is having customer appreciation days tomorrow. BBQ! Hot dogs! Raffles and free goodies, too. Plus, there's usually a pretty good choir practice out behind the shop after everything's over with. The choir practice is usually the best part.


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' all :coffee:


----------



## northmanlogging

Steve NW WI said:


> Buncha farmer hate I'm seeing here. Y'all do much logging on an empty stomach?



Uh yeah otherwise I loose it all... have to be careful what I eat before working really hard... otherwise I end up with dirty boots and bits stuck in my beard...



treeslayer2003 said:


> not knockin the little deere, but don't discount a bit larger machine. i'v had have both, and mostly do select cuts. not much wider depending on tire size but much more power.



Power is a good thing...

The little deere serves me well but there have been a few logs on this last job where more grunt would have made things easier and safer... (40" 27' hemlock peeler, weights almost as much as the missus). But by god's she pulled it, 1st gear and full throttle but she pulled it... only broke the winch line once on that one... and a choker... :rolleyes2:


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> no rest for the wicked. going back out to the commune to take down some big wolfy firs in the morn,. i'll try to get some pic's. hope the wind is not up to much.



Does the name of this commune start with Dead?


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Uh yeah otherwise I loose it all... have to be careful what I eat before working really hard... otherwise I end up with dirty boots and bits stuck in my beard...
> 
> 
> 
> Power is a good thing...
> 
> The little deere serves me well but there have been a few logs on this last job where more grunt would have made things easier and safer... (40" 27' hemlock peeler, weights almost as much as the missus). But by god's she pulled it, 1st gear and full throttle but she pulled it... only broke the winch line once on that one... and a choker... :rolleyes2:



You should try Amsteel Blue 3/4" for winch lines. Being so close to their plant, you wouldn't even have to pay shipping. Or you might find some remnants cheaper from a rigging shop? The FS did a report on Amsteel Blue. You can find it online -- they found it to be more productive an safer.

I have a hank of 3/8" my Bro gave me and I love it! Super strong stuff, and easier to splice than wire.


----------



## Steve NW WI

northmanlogging said:


> Uh yeah otherwise I loose it all... have to be careful what I eat before working really hard... otherwise I end up with dirty boots and bits stuck in my beard...



That's gotta suck. I'm a firm devotee of a getting some good food in me first thing in the morning (even if it is at 10AM with my night job), otherwise I feel like I'm spinning my wheels all day.

Got some bacon and eggs in the pan right now.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> *Uh yeah otherwise I loose it all... have to be careful what I eat before working really hard... otherwise I end up with dirty boots and bits stuck in my beard...*
> 
> Power is a good thing...
> 
> The little deere serves me well but there have been a few logs on this last job where more grunt would have made things easier and safer... (40" 27' hemlock peeler, weights almost as much as the missus). But by god's she pulled it, 1st gear and full throttle but she pulled it... only broke the winch line once on that one... and a choker... :rolleyes2:



I agree, I don't like to go out with all that grub on board, ack


----------



## northmanlogging

Metals406 said:


> You should try Amsteel Blue 3/4" for winch lines. Being so close to their plant, you wouldn't even have to pay shipping. Or you might find some remnants cheaper from a rigging shop? The FS did a report on Amsteel Blue. You can find it online -- they found it to be more productive an safer.
> 
> I have a hank of 3/8" my Bro gave me and I love it! Super strong stuff, and easier to splice than wire.



I don't know man, it doesn't hold up for squat in abrasive work (like a line skidder) doesn't do will in a poorly maintained fair lead (like a line skidder) snaps back despite what the adds say, and running slidders on it is a no no.

Not to mention its really ####ing expensive.

Read in LW magazine that a crew was using it for straw line, which does make sense, being how the straw line is only used in setting up it doesn't spend all day being drug though mud, rocks, stumps, sand, innocent bystanders, foresters, county inspectors, the occasional scrap car, through brush piles...

And the synthetic stuff does get UV damage...




Steve NW WI said:


> That's gotta suck. I'm a firm devotee of a getting some good food in me first thing in the morning (even if it is at 10AM with my night job), otherwise I feel like I'm spinning my wheels all day.
> 
> Got some bacon and eggs in the pan right now.



I can usually handle a light breakfast, but nothing huge, but except for a few pretzels lunch is out of the question.


----------



## Trx250r180

Good morning :coffee:

Looks like the place is back on track


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> I don't know man, it doesn't hold up for squat in abrasive work (like a line skidder) doesn't do will in a poorly maintained fair lead (like a line skidder) snaps back despite what the adds say, and running slidders on it is a no no.
> 
> Not to mention its really ####ing expensive.
> 
> Read in LW magazine that a crew was using it for straw line, which does make sense, being how the straw line is only used in setting up it doesn't spend all day being drug though mud, rocks, stumps, sand, innocent bystanders, foresters, county inspectors, the occasional scrap car, through brush piles...
> 
> And the synthetic stuff does get UV damage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can usually handle a light breakfast, but nothing huge, but except for a few pretzels lunch is out of the question.



Not sure bout all that? Sam runs it on his skidders and doesn't seem to have problems. But, it is pricey.


----------



## paccity

slowp said:


> Does the name of this commune start with Dead?



not sure, it is just out of grand round and Willamina . has not really been a a full blown commune since the late 70's early 80's. but i'll ask when i go back out next week to do a little finish up.


----------



## paccity

some pics from the commune this morn. and what is becoming one of my fav saws. ol ug 272. sure pulls good.
















accept the first pic is the 61/272 hybrid.


----------



## paccity

and it rained , but the wind was not to bad. sitting here smelling firry. love that smell.


----------



## lfnh

Pics = *Liked*. clean site

272 good saws. wouldn't say there fuel sippers, but not guzzler either.
no autotune stuff, no start/run problems any time of year. only real cold is winter plate needed.

See the yeeow, green, oragne wedge.
What happened to blue one ?


----------



## paccity

lfnh said:


> Pics = *Liked*. clean site
> 
> 272 good saws. wouldn't say there fuel sippers, but not guzzler either.
> no autotune stuff, no start/run problems any time of year. only real cold is winter plate needed.
> 
> See the yeeow, green, oragne wedge.
> What happened to blue one ?


still in the box, you forgot the pink one.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twochains

Nice pics Pac! Thanks for sharing. I really like how the moss grows on your alls timber! Probably something you guys don't even really think about. Everything out there is so green. 

Hey Pac, I have seen you mention "the commune" several times...what is the commune?


----------



## KiwiBro

Metals406 said:


> Not sure bout all that? Sam runs it on his skidders and doesn't seem to have problems. But, it is pricey.


I found Slamm's thread on it here:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/147985-3.htm

Cost is without doubt the main thing hold me back from using it in my not-at-all-pro log recoveries.


----------



## northmanlogging

Metals406 said:


> Not sure bout all that? Sam runs it on his skidders and doesn't seem to have problems. But, it is pricey.



If memory serves Slamm runs a grapple skidder and isn't using the winch all day, I do remember him saying the synthetic stuff didn't like contact with the grapples, would snap it.

What every happened to Slamm anyway, haven't seen a post from him in ages.


----------



## paccity

twochains said:


> Nice pics Pac! Thanks for sharing. I really like how the moss grows on your alls timber! Probably something you guys don't even really think about. Everything out there is so green.
> 
> Hey Pac, I have seen you mention "the commune" several times...what is the commune?



thats why they call us mossybacks out here. well the irony is that the property was an old hippie commune. lasted about a decade or so. now we are logging it. actually the owner and original resident is an pretty nice guy.


----------



## twochains

Well it sure is pretty out there! I would love to cut timber like that! Let me clarify...not the "wolfy" stuff so much. I shot a video this morning of a fatty "bull" pine I fell...I went ahead and videoed a bit of the limbing on it, fairly large limbs. Those old "bull" pine have really rosined up limbs...hard as glass. 

I think you all call that machine a forwarder right? How does that work anyway? I assume you bunch yer timber and then skid it with a skidder? Or do you get trucks in to those decks? It is so different from how we log here. How about your lay outs? Do you cut just like you would for a skidder or for an aerial setup? Sorry for all the questions. 

I have been thinking alot lately about whether or not a forwarder could be any advantage here. South of me in more consistant flat ground I would say a forwarder would be great in pine thinnings...especially FS jobs where everything is in nice rows. In the hills and rough country here, I don't think a forwarder would help...if it could be used at all. It's like we have just enough steep, rough ground to knock the forwarder idea out, but yet not steep at all compared to what you all have.


----------



## northmanlogging

You may have seen a car covered in moss out there? Been sitting in a swamp for 20 years...

well we got moss on new daily drivers out here. only takes a month or two of not warshing them...

there is also and old adage about moss only growing on the north side of a tree, well thats bull####... and no its not thicker on one side its just everydamn where


----------



## northmanlogging

Don't mean to answer for Pac,

But I think your talking about the shovel, or an excavator with a log loading attachment. Very common practice out here, known as shovel logging.

Basically the cutter falls em and the shovel stacks em up usually next to the road or they will daisy chain there stack, stack move restack move ad nauseum, sometimes up to 100's of feet...

The bonus is you can call a straight truck to come pick up the load cause you can then use the shovel to load the truck.

The trucks come in with the trailer on the back of the truck (piggy back) so they can back in a really long ass ways without to much difficulty, not to mention since they don't have to counter steer for the trailer they can come in a whole lot faster. Unlike out east with your guy fixed trailers (we call em hay wagons) where they have to have a giant turn around on the landing or a nice long straight road they can back down or a loop road. In the mountains you don't have the option of any of that so its back in down a windy switchbacked road (sometimes 20 or more miles) or drive straight in and turn around on spur road and back the last bit in.

Anyway I digres


----------



## twochains

Thanks NM...yeh, i'm not used to any of that type machinery or the names of it. I see your alls pictures, but that is about all I know about it. So hats a shovel...well what is a forwarder? It's like what bitzer uses isn't it? Like a skidder with knuckleboom and a trailer behind it? 

Any who...hey NM, did ya get a bunch of timber down today? I had a pretty good day of it, rained on me this morning but got near 80* this afternoon.


----------



## paccity

northmanlogging said:


> Don't mean to answer for Pac,
> 
> But I think your talking about the shovel, or an excavator with a log loading attachment. Very common practice out here, known as shovel logging.
> 
> Basically the cutter falls em and the shovel stacks em up usually next to the road or they will daisy chain there stack, stack move restack move ad nauseum, sometimes up to 100's of feet...
> 
> The bonus is you can call a straight truck to come pick up the load cause you can then use the shovel to load the truck.
> 
> The trucks come in with the trailer on the back of the truck (piggy back) so they can back in a really long ass ways without to much difficulty, not to mention since they don't have to counter steer for the trailer they can come in a whole lot faster. Unlike out east with your guy fixed trailers (we call em hay wagons) where they have to have a giant turn around on the landing or a nice long straight road they can back down or a loop road. In the mountains you don't have the option of any of that so its back in down a windy switchbacked road (sometimes 20 or more miles) or drive straight in and turn around on spur road and back the last bit in.
> 
> Anyway I digres



that's the jist of it. saved me some finger pokin. shovel logging is economical on small and easy ground. less equipment to haul, and we all know that's not cheap. and you have something to stack slash. that deer had a double drum on it also so you can yard with it to.


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> thats why they call us mossybacks out here. well the irony is that the property was an old hippie commune. lasted about a decade or so. now we are logging it. actually the owner and original resident is an pretty nice guy.



It isn't the place I thought of. I was thinking of Deadwood, which is east of Florence.


----------



## paccity

same machine showing the drums on the side . with shovel logging two or three guy's can down and move a surprising amount of wood.


----------



## slowp

Shovel logging. They just deck it, move it, deck it repeat til it gets to the landing, where it is decked again. 

[video=youtube_share;_em9GZEXAW4]http://youtu.be/_em9GZEXAW4[/video]


----------



## paccity

[video=youtube;uc7NnKLyB-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uc7NnKLyB-U#t=28[/video]


----------



## paccity

sometimes you just dump the stick shovel it up and use a stroker to knot and buck and stack.


----------



## twochains

Thanks for the videos! I watched both of them..those operators didn't just start last week huh? :msp_thumbup: 

Pac, at the end of your video you posted a video was in the suggestion box called "Shoveling on the Edge"....Holy Shat! I'm gonna try and find it again and post it...and tell me if you ever cut on this grade...it's nearly vertical! Gonna look for it.


----------



## twochains

Evening fellas! Hows it going!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Evening fellas! Hows it going!



evenin Clint. hey those machines have an impressive swing.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Pac, who are the Kentucky boys?


----------



## paccity

treeslayer2003 said:


> Pac, who are the Kentucky boys?



don't know.


----------



## JakeG

Nice pics and videos.. Thanks!

It's goin good here. Found an 8 foot section of base boards and carpet that are soaking wet.. Time to go in the attic 

How was yalls day?


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Nice pics and videos.. Thanks!
> 
> It's goin good here. Found an 8 foot section of base boards and carpet that are soaking wet.. Time to go in the attic
> 
> How was yalls day?



rainin there too huh? been rainin here since wed. I got some seepage too.


----------



## HuskStihl

Just about to put the babies to bed and get some peace and quiet. Saw some amazing river cypress today. Codominant and tri?dominant stems, all out of an amazing root structure. Get 100 yards from the river and mostly scrub. Saw some really big pecan trees as well. Of course, I'm mapping out the lay in my mind:biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Nice pics and videos.. Thanks!
> 
> It's goin good here. Found an 8 foot section of base boards and carpet that are soaking wet.. Time to go in the attic
> 
> How was yalls day?





treeslayer2003 said:


> rainin there too huh? been rainin here since wed. I got some seepage too.



I hate that. I've never owned a house that didn't leak somewhere.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Rob not here or there, he musta packed up the puter. happy moving Rob.


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Thanks NM...yeh, i'm not used to any of that type machinery or the names of it. I see your alls pictures, but that is about all I know about it. So hats a shovel...well what is a forwarder? It's like what bitzer uses isn't it? Like a skidder with knuckleboom and a trailer behind it?
> 
> Any who...hey NM, did ya get a bunch of timber down today? I had a pretty good day of it, rained on me this morning but got near 80* this afternoon.



No cutting for me, all out of wood until the foreseeable future... got a few yard trees to work on and what not but no logging for a while now.


With a set of drums on a shovel that would make it a yoder then would it not, then you could set it up like a yarder and still load and sort logs all with one machine... some day I might have one... some day...

By the way these shovel machines are ####ing huge... where talking lowboy chaser trucks and oversize load permit big... 

Not a prentice or olympic loader bolted to an old beat up mack truck...


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Nice pics and videos.. Thanks!
> 
> It's goin good here. Found an 8 foot section of base boards and carpet that are soaking wet.. Time to go in the attic
> 
> How was yalls day?



Hey there Jake!


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> No cutting for me, all out of wood until the foreseeable future... got a few yard trees to work on and what not but no logging for a while now.
> 
> 
> With a set of drums on a shovel that would make it a yoder then would it not, then you could set it up like a yarder and still load and sort logs all with one machine... some day I might have one... some day...
> 
> By the way these shovel machines are ####ing huge... where talking lowboy chaser trucks and oversize load permit big...
> 
> Not a prentice or olympic loader bolted to an old beat up mack truck...



Yeh, my boss has a big ass'd track hoe, it's got over size load flags. I wish I could figure out hot to rig a yarder for my next tract of timber I am gonna be cutting. Ther is about 80 acres that from my understanding..I'm not cutting due to not being able to get it out. Solid ledges and bluffs....#### piles of timber though...BIG timber!!


----------



## twochains

Mike did you say you got yer 660 ported? How does that beast cut?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint it has rained 4" since it came. I don't know when i'll get to try her out lol. but when I do, y'all gonna her all bout it.


----------



## twochains

Man we need rain. I got a 1/2 inch this morning and it just knocked the dust down and made the humidity like 95%...LOL! Seriously though it was 80* and the air got so thick I was blowing bubbles! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## twochains

Yeh man I am curious about it for sure! Dude my dual port muffler is still on back order! I think it's been a month! What the Hell??


----------



## treeslayer2003

you'd been better off getting one off e bay or a member here. i'm sure somebody here sells um.


----------



## slowp

The Used Dog and I wandered about checking trees. I've planted a few every year that I've had this place. I'm getting mixed results from the Valley Pine and White Pine planted this spring. The Western Red Cedar is easily outgrowing those trees. I need to get out the D-tape and see how large the candelabra cedar is. Cedar grows well here and I shall stick a few more in the ground next February.


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Yeh, my boss has a big ass'd track hoe, it's got over size load flags. I wish I could figure out hot to rig a yarder for my next tract of timber I am gonna be cutting. Ther is about 80 acres that from my understanding..I'm not cutting due to not being able to get it out. Solid ledges and bluffs....#### piles of timber though...BIG timber!!



Its not really all that hard, just a whole pile of equipment, and several thousand feet of wire rope...

The hard part is finding tail holds that will hold up to the weight of the rigging and the logs.

the guys are simple enough, three or for to take up the load. tower only give you height for lift, or you could use a spar tree... sometimes you need a tail spar, some times a lift tree in the middle all depends on the ground. The really big yarders run 7-9 guy lines...but I don't think you would need that kind of grunt...

search for flying cats on youtube...

sky line lifts and the haulback... haulsback... bout as simple as it gets with a shotgun carriage. You start adding things like motorized carriages and uphill yarding then things can get interesting.

I know where a skagit bu-80 for around 35k is... no idea what kind of condition its in... but I believe its a running machine... of course you would have to drive it from here to there, I think its a self propelled machine, not to mention find a crew to work it... let alone a yarder engineer to run it...

Sometimes you come across on old Christy for dirt cheap, they where generally mounted to Mack chassis, seen a few go for around 7-8k... just say'n


----------



## treeslayer2003

is white pine native there ms. p? I thought it was a northeastern tree.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you'd been better off getting one off e bay or a member here. i'm sure somebody here sells um.



Yeh yer probably right! Maybe I could get my hands on one of them there "triple port" covers! :help:


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Its not really all that hard, just a whole pile of equipment, and several thousand feet of wire rope...
> 
> The hard part is finding tail holds that will hold up to the weight of the rigging and the logs.
> 
> the guys are simple enough, three or for to take up the load. tower only give you height for lift, or you could use a spar tree... sometimes you need a tail spar, some times a lift tree in the middle all depends on the ground. The really big yarders run 7-9 guy lines...but I don't think you would need that kind of grunt...
> 
> search for flying cats on youtube...
> 
> sky line lifts and the haulback... haulsback... bout as simple as it gets with a shotgun carriage. You start adding things like motorized carriages and uphill yarding then things can get interesting.
> 
> I know where a skagit bu-80 for around 35k is... no idea what kind of condition its in... but I believe its a running machine... of course you would have to drive it from here to there, I think its a self propelled machine, not to mention find a crew to work it... let alone a yarder engineer to run it...
> 
> Sometimes you come across on old Christy for dirt cheap, they where generally mounted to Mack chassis, seen a few go for around 7-8k... just say'n



Yeh..I don't see it happening. I heard they "ballooned" timber out of the hollows of The Boston Mtn.s just West of me about an hour and a half from me. I can't think of what year...60's I think...


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> is white pine native there ms. p? I thought it was a northeastern tree.



Mike I heard there was some in Tennessee just East of me. 

Hey Mike, I have been in a set of timber that has Maple scattered all through it! I been saving all of it from other timber...odd though that there is so much...probably the most I have seen in one area. It grades out as #4...I don't even cut the saw log trees.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Mike I heard there was some in Tennessee just East of me.
> 
> Hey Mike, I have been in a set of timber that has Maple scattered all through it! I been saving all of it from other timber...odd though that there is so much...probably the most I have seen in one area. It grades out as #4...I don't even cut the saw log trees.



i'v cut a few here, they pretty limby. mills don't want it just pulp. 

you mean soft maple right?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'v cut a few here, they pretty limby. mills don't want it just pulp.
> 
> you mean soft maple right?



IDK Mike, the bark is sort of rough and black and silver. IDK what kind it is. Been in alot of draws here on this property. I've always wondered if the CCC's brought it when they worked this area. I've found their old camps and their work is still visible.


----------



## paccity

northmanlogging said:


> No cutting for me, all out of wood until the foreseeable future... got a few yard trees to work on and what not but no logging for a while now.
> 
> 
> With a set of drums on a shovel that would make it a yoder then would it not, then you could set it up like a yarder and still load and sort logs all with one machine... some day I might have one... some day...
> 
> By the way these shovel machines are ####ing huge... where talking lowboy chaser trucks and oversize load permit big...
> 
> Not a prentice or olympic loader bolted to an old beat up mack truck...


----------



## northmanlogging

there is also brand new yarders made by Koller some small enough to be drug around by a tractor, with full wireless control, very easy to set up and operate. there are a few other makes but can't think of/pronounce the names of em.

You know from the sounds of some of the ground you work on having a small yarder could be the kind of thing you could make some damn good money with, especially if your the only guy in town that can do it... 

of course it would probably be easier to retrofit a large excavator/shovel with a couple pullmaster winches... then you wouldn't even need guylines for the most part, just some poor bastard to beat the brush and tie chokers...


----------



## twochains

paccity said:


>



like x2!


----------



## treeslayer2003

what kinda loader is that pac?


----------



## twochains

Pac, I'm gonna take a picture of one up the road. A crew has turned a cab over firetruck into a knuckle boom! LOL! It's still painted like a firetruck! LMAO! I wish it was daylight I'd run up there now.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> what kinda loader is that pac?



That's a bad ass heeler aint it Mike!


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'd love to see that Clint. bet nobody's herd of a jonsered loader.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> That's a bad ass heeler aint it Mike!



I am thinkin bout a big live heel loader. we bout wore our little loader out with the big trees.


----------



## paccity

treeslayer2003 said:


> what kinda loader is that pac?







an old prentice on a beat up mac truck.:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity




----------



## treeslayer2003

well I recognize the mack b? that prentice is a ol one. never seen one jus like it.


----------



## JakeG

Clint I definitely wanna see that firetruck-knuckle boom!


----------



## paccity

damn pic's.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'd love to see that Clint. bet nobody's herd of a jonsered loader.



It's different for sure! Kinda cool but looks awful heavy. Man in "97 I broke my wrist racing quads....anyway, I was cutting a tract of cedar at the time. I had my cast molded to where i could run my saw when I had the 1/2 arm cast..anyway when shouldering a log I used my left arm to push and balance...wll a broke left wrist ends that! So I bought a 1968 2 wheel drive long wheelbase Chevy one ton with a boom loader! LOL! It had a 2 ton frame for the boom frame and 2 ton rear end for the winch. I had about 400ft of cable and ...back to logging! That truck was BAD ASS!!! LOL! It waa probably the scariest fricken thing I ever loaded logs with! It was so stout it would jerk those cedar up in yer face so fast you barely could react! LOL!


----------



## JakeG

Clint, that's one more thing I'm gonna need you to produce a picture of


----------



## Trx250r180

Evening men...................Mud


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I am thinkin bout a big live heel loader. we bout wore our little loader out with the big trees.



Whats that one we have Mike? LOL! I never pay any attention to it...you said what it was once.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't guess our western friends know about winch trucks n loggers dream


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Clint, that's one more thing I'm gonna need you to produce a picture of



I don't know it's where abouts Jake. I saw it regularly about 8 years ago, heard it caught fire once, got turned over and sold a few times! LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Whats that one we have Mike? LOL! I never pay any attention to it...you said what it was once.



you mean the loader we have now? old jonsered 230. bout the size of a 310 prentice. not big enough for what we been doin with it.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't guess our western friends know about winch trucks n loggers dream



Man I know where a legit loggers dream is. I've only seen a couple. I have seen alot of their "pads" while logging way back in NF land. I heard they use a 1/4 mile real of cable?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> you mean the loader we have now? old jonsered 230. bout the size of a 310 prentice. not big enough for what we been doin with it.



No...my crew LOL! You said what it was once...I can't remember :msp_scared:


----------



## JakeG

Do yall know the details/specs/differences in timberjack skidder models? There's a 240, 380a and a 450b for sale locally...


----------



## twochains

I'm taking the boy hunting in the morning so I better hit the sack. Think "Firetruck Knuckleboom" LOL!


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> No...my crew LOL! You said what it was once...I can't remember :msp_scared:



oh, I think it was a husky brute.


----------



## northmanlogging

we may not have "winch trucks" but us gypos are no strangers to boom trucks

Scary long boom like 40' sticking out one end of a broken old truck couple of winches on there one to raise and lower the boom the other to yard sticks out of the bushes. 

If done correctly you should be panicking every few minutes or so


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh, I think it was a husky brute.



Yep! That's it! way to pay attention there Clint!


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> we may not have "winch trucks" but us gypos are no strangers to boom trucks
> 
> Scary long boom like 40' sticking out one end of a broken old truck couple of winches on there one to raise and lower the boom the other to yard sticks out of the bushes.
> 
> If done correctly you should be panicking every few minutes or so



yep, y'all do know about um. yea I ain't never goin back to that lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm out fellas, see yas later.


----------



## JakeG

Later bud, have a good one


----------



## bitzer

Nice pictures Pac!

JakeG- If you are serious about logging full time I'd start calling dnr foresters in your area and see what mills are buying the standing timber. Call the mills and see what they pay and get hooked up with their foresters. If you cut for a mill than you will always have timber in front of you (or should as long as the mill is legit). I think it would be tough keeping wood in front of you, buying it on your own. Especially starting out. I also wouldn't spend less than $20k on a new machine. You start dippin lower than that and you might end up turning wrenches more than logging. Buy a machine you can readily get parts for. Also the part time logging thing doesn't usually work out when you've got payments to make on a machine. If you've got the cash to buy a skidder outright then I'm sure the day job/weekend logger thing could work, but you will also end up working your ass off for it. I've heard of a few guys who tried the day job/ weekend thing and they couldn't make it go. I actually finished cutting two jobs from two different crews that went under. Me, I quit my job and went all in. I didn't have any production logging experience and the first 6-8 months was pretty tough. I mean barely scrapin by. I always made my payment on the machine though. Eventually something clicked, but if I were you I'd get hooked up with a mill that has buying power and is buying lots of timber in your area. Count every single tree and log you make. Count every log that goes on the trucks. Level your numbers against what they scale it at and make sure that the numbers keep workin out every time, consistently for a long time. If they don't find someone else to cut for. Eventually work your way into buying your own timber, but when cutting for a mill at least you can get a check on a regular basis.


----------



## slowp

View attachment 317451


Dang. Can anybody see this? My pictures that are filed here all seem to be invisible! This one is of a small Koller yarder with an extension. They pulled it around behind their log truck.


----------



## bitzer

slowp said:


> View attachment 317451
> 
> 
> Dang. Can anybody see this? My pictures that are filed here all seem to be invisible! This one is of a small Koller yarder with an extension. They pulled it around behind their log truck.



Can't see it.


----------



## JakeG

Can't see it either Ms. P.

Thanks bitzer. General advice is always welcomed and appreciated.

I work full time 200 days per year with good benefits, and I have every intention of keeping those benefits. I'd like to buy a skidder outright but 20k ain't gonna happen anytime soon unless I borrow. It won't depreciate in the time it'll take me to figure out if I can make this work or not. If it works out, I plan on staying small and keeping overhead low. 

I'm sure mills will want their bought timber ASAP, so being a part timer that's probably out of the question. Right now I'm just saving money, getting rid of old projects/hobbies and getting my wife on board with this. After joining me in the woods on my last tract (for one day) she's slowly coming around. Again, thanks bitzer!


----------



## bitzer

JakeG said:


> Can't see it either Ms. P.
> 
> Thanks bitzer. General advice is always welcomed and appreciated.
> 
> I work full time 200 days per year with good benefits, and I have every intention of keeping those benefits. I'd like to buy a skidder outright but 20k ain't gonna happen anytime soon unless I borrow. It won't depreciate in the time it'll take me to figure out if I can make this work or not. If it works out, I plan on staying small and keeping overhead low. Again, thanks bitzer!



If you get to the point of buying a machine, you'll get itchy to quit your other job. That and its tough to convince a bank to give you a loan if you are only doing something on the side. Not saying you're going the bank route, but you get the jist. The itch doesn't go away.


----------



## JakeG

The itch is pretty strong with me (God, that sounds strange) and I can't shake it. May as well embrace it!


----------



## roberte

treeslayer2003 said:


> Rob not here or there, he musta packed up the puter. happy moving Rob.



no not yet, wont have to pack that up till the first of the month. and I still have the POS 9000. sorry to disappoint, not going away that ez. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer2003

roberte said:


> no not yet, wont have to pack that up till the first of the month. and I still have the POS 9000. sorry to disappoint, not going away that ez. :greenchainsaw:



:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> :biggrinbounce2:



lmao


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> lmao



for sure :msp_razz:


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> for sure :msp_razz:



Bet ya loving packing lol.................thinking why did we keep all this stuff


----------



## treeslayer2003

ppfftt, I need to run a D9 through the shop n start over lol. or build another one n start over.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> ppfftt, I need to run a D9 through the shop n start over lol. or build another one n start over.



Well I cured that prob lol.....................housefire does reduce the crap somewhat


----------



## treeslayer2003

just not the way ya want to do it.


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> just not the way ya want to do it.



For sure ...........


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Bet ya loving packing lol.................thinking why did we keep all this stuff



been going thru and reducing the pile since august. I took a truckload of ewaste to recycle and so far 3 explorer & 1 truck to goodwill.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> been going thru and reducing the pile since august. I took a truckload of ewaste to recycle and so far 3 explorer & 1 truck to goodwill.



Jeez lol oh well traveling lite supposed to be good lol..............hope ya check what war dept giving away lol.........I been caught that way ................and not cool going to goodwill to buy it back lol


----------



## northmanlogging

bitzer said:


> If you get to the point of buying a machine, you'll get itchy to quit your other job. That and its tough to convince a bank to give you a loan if you are only doing something on the side. Not saying you're going the bank route, but you get the jist. The itch doesn't go away.



That itch you speak of is more like a tooth ache that won't go away without drastic measures...

like an ice skate and large rock...

I'm putting feelers out trying to find some kind of contract work, unfortunately no one answers the phone around here and very few if any call back. I'm hoping to be done clocking in within the next year or two and go logging full time.

There is a factory mentality with the people who work inside all day, sort of like rats in a cage. They know they can get out but life is better inside, they don't have to try everything is provided as long as you spin your little wheel.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> Jeez lol oh well traveling lite supposed to be good lol..............hope ya check what war dept giving away lol.........I been caught that way ................and not cool going to goodwill to buy it back lol



we have been working together on that. she used to play "my dad gave us that" but what about the bullet hole?


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> we have been working together on that. she used to play "my dad gave us that" but what about the bullet hole?



LOL your missus an mine must be related .......or maybe it juss a woman thing lol


----------



## JakeG

northmanlogging said:


> That itch you speak of is more like a tooth ache that won't go away without drastic measures...
> 
> like an ice skate and large rock...
> 
> I'm putting feelers out trying to find some kind of contract work, unfortunately no one answers the phone around here and very few if any call back. I'm hoping to be done clocking in within the next year or two and go logging full time.
> 
> There is a factory mentality with the people who work inside all day, sort of like rats in a cage. They know they can get out but life is better inside, they don't have to try everything is provided as long as you spin your little wheel.



Good to hear!


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> LOL your missus an mine must be related .......or maybe it juss a woman thing lol



yea, it a woman thing lol they all like that.


----------



## roberte

northmanlogging said:


> That itch you speak of is more like a tooth ache that won't go away without drastic measures...
> 
> like an ice skate and large rock...
> 
> I'm putting feelers out trying to find some kind of contract work, unfortunately no one answers the phone around here and very few if any call back. I'm hoping to be done clocking in within the next year or two and go logging full time.
> 
> *There is a factory mentality with the people who work inside all day, sort of like rats in a cage. They know they can get out but life is better inside, they don't have to try everything is provided as long as you spin your little wheel.[/QUOT*E]
> 
> and there in lies the problem. spinning the wheel = dog and pony show.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL your missus an mine must be related .......or maybe it juss a woman thing lol





treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, it a woman thing lol they all like that.



like


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, it a woman thing lol they all like that.



What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> northmanlogging said:
> 
> 
> 
> That itch you speak of is more like a tooth ache that won't go away without drastic measures...
> 
> like an ice skate and large rock...
> 
> I'm putting feelers out trying to find some kind of contract work, unfortunately no one answers the phone around here and very few if any call back. I'm hoping to be done clocking in within the next year or two and go logging full time.
> 
> *There is a factory mentality with the people who work inside all day, sort of like rats in a cage. They know they can get out but life is better inside, they don't have to try everything is provided as long as you spin your little wheel.[/QUOT*E]
> 
> and there in lies the problem. spinning the wheel = dog and pony show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the country short on folks that can work outside .......as they not used to it
Click to expand...


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL your missus an mine must be related .......or maybe it juss a woman thing lol





treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, it a woman thing lol they all like that.





bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the country short on folks that can work outside .......as they not used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not used to it, or to good for it...
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol


that sucs lol. 


bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the country short on folks that can work outside .......as they not used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's that the country full of guys that won't work. eat up with lazy. you gonna be disgusted when ya see.
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> that sucs lol.
> 
> 
> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's that the country full of guys that won't work. eat up with lazy. you gonna be disgusted when ya see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO to much placed on high tech these days and not enough on the things that actually keep the country moving ......but that juss my opinion lol
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol





treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, it a woman thing lol they all like that.



no offence to Ms. P


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> not used to it, or to good for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well there is a mentality these days that wants to start at the top .......not work ya way up
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

treeslayer2003 said:


> no offence to Ms. P



+1


----------



## slowp

Not lazy. I talked to a guy who works in a cubicle as a computer programmer. He does trail maintenance on the weekend. He says he gets into a different world when at work, and before he knows it, the day is over. It sounds strange, but I guess he likes it. I remind folks who want to work in the outdoors that it isn't always sunny days and flowers. But, every day is a picnic in the woods, rain, wind, snow or sun.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol





bustedup said:


> treeslayer2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that sucs lol.
> 
> 
> IMO to much placed on high tech these days and not enough on the things that actually keep the country moving ......but that juss my opinion lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% to much fluff and to many middle men tryin to make a buck on the same commodity. we have got to get back to common sense. got to throttle back this big gov.t too.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol





slowp said:


> Not lazy. I talked to a guy who works in a cubicle as a computer programmer. He does trail maintenance on the weekend. He says he gets into a different world when at work, and before he knows it, the day is over. It sounds strange, but I guess he likes it. I remind folks who want to work in the outdoors that it isn't always sunny days and flowers. But, every day is a picnic in the woods, rain, wind, snow or sun.



I was referring to folks that that think it better to do nothing than work for less than they think they worth. nothing wrong with that fellow, he trying to get ahead.


----------



## twochains

Morning Men! Just got back in from huntin' with Colt. Seen a little scrub buck...I almost pulled the trigger on him, Colt froze up wouldn't even shoulder his gun and about the time I was about to squeeze the trigger the litle buck decided it was time to skidaddle. 

Factories SUCK BAD! I worked in one for 2 weeks...I could hear the buzzing from the flourescent lights...heck with working in doors.

Dang Rob, I didn't know you don't have work yet. What are ya wanting to do?


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol



I seem to be having ttrouble posting without quote. I did not hit quote here, but it here.


----------



## roberte

bustedup said:


> LOL your missus an mine must be related .......or maybe it juss a woman thing lol





bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> well there is a mentality these days that wants to start at the top .......not work ya way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top isn't all that.
Click to expand...


----------



## bustedup

Test


----------



## northmanlogging

All I know is I'm done dealing with morons with big egos trying to tell me how to do something I've been doing for 20 years. If they where teaching me something new it would be different but it never is.:msp_bored:

In the woods I'm alone, if I screw up its my ass and no one else's, if I make some good decisions and trip into a good tract, then I make all the money and not some dude that is trying to retire and could give a #### less what the shop is doing day to day as long as he breaks 5mil this year.


----------



## bustedup

roberte said:


> bustedup said:
> 
> 
> 
> the top isn't all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree there bro ........to much top then it leans, then it chairs lol.............and I'm not talking trees here lol
Click to expand...


----------



## treeslayer2003

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol





bustedup said:


> roberte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree there bro ........to much top then it leans, then it chairs lol.............and I'm not talking trees here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty good right there.
> it still there. I don't know, I didn't do it.
Click to expand...


----------



## twochains

What do you fellas have planned on this beautiful Sunday? Me, I am taking Colt to the MX track to have a ride day with all his little buddies and some of my friends will be out there as well. Then probably come back home and hunt this evening for a bit.


----------



## bustedup

northmanlogging said:


> All I know is I'm done dealing with morons with big egos trying to tell me how to do something I've been doing for 20 years. If they where teaching me something new it would be different but it never is.:msp_bored:
> 
> In the woods I'm alone, if I screw up its my ass and no one else's, if I make some good decisions and trip into a good tract, then I make all the money and not some dude that is trying to retire and could give a #### less what the shop is doing day to day as long as he breaks 5mil this year.



I was talking to a retired guy the other day and throughout the convo he kept saying that greed has caused a load of trouble ......think he meant the big comps etc don't care as long as they get the £££ or $$$ in and cutting all costs to do that is priority


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm heading back to the landing got some clean up to do. but other than that start putting things away for the winter.

I have more rigging scattered across this end of the county then I care to think about...

and linkbucks is back.


----------



## Metals406

Mother bucking links!! Errrrr, linkbucks. Hope that hacker gets a brain infection & dies.

Fix'n to head out with mah boys and get another load of wood. . . Winter's coming.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Mother bucking links!! Errrrr, linkbucks. Hope that hacker gets a brain infection & dies.
> 
> Fix'n to head out with mah boys and get another load of wood. . . Winter's coming.



I cut stuff up in the cull pile and left it for the old guy who needs wood. Then, I cut up a short log at another spot. I didn't have my splitting maul with me so only did six rounds, which were at my lifting capacity. I split it yesterday, and Doug-fir sure smells better than alder and maple when splitting. It is for the winter of 2014. Gotta be that much ahead here to get it dried out.


----------



## HuskStihl

bustedup said:


> What I tell her is ........you no clue what it costs to ship all that crap lol...................then she goes in the huff an I have to cook my own supper lol



Like. Unfortunately all too familiar


----------



## HuskStihl

Got some good pics I'll post when back home tomorrow. I've worked for myself for the past 10 years. I make much less money, but have no boss. Got an offer for 50% more money, much less paperwork, much less administrate crap on my plate, decent health insurance for a change, but the trade off was having to answer to a administrative middle man about how I do stuff. Considered it, would have been better for my family, but I had to say no. I won't be able to stay on my own forever, but a few more years seemed worth the problems. At least last week it did


----------



## tek9tim

slowp said:


> Unless the Entiat Valley has changed, you are pretty brave!
> 
> My grandparents had what used to be the last place up Crum Canyon.



Haha... gotta do something late season to keep the crew morale up! That pic was actually taken just barely up Tiny Canyon off of Crum. I like that whole area a lot.


----------



## Cfaller

Metals406 said:


> Mother bucking links!! Errrrr, linkbucks. Hope that hacker gets a brain infection & dies.
> 
> Fix'n to head out with mah boys and get another load of wood. . . Winter's coming.



Nate this is the last tree I got for firewood this year. It was a storm damaged tree from the last snow storm we had. We ended up getting two pick-up loads out of it. Measured about 32 inches DBH. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406

Cfaller said:


> Nate this is the last tree I got for firewood this year. It was a storm damaged tree from the last snow storm we had. We ended up getting two pick-up loads out of it. Measured about 32 inches DBH. :msp_biggrin:
> View attachment 317574



That's a nice stick of fir. Poor gal has quite a bit of shake. Was that on this side of the pass?


----------



## Cfaller

No, it was south of here. I'll probably split it up and burn it in 14.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## RedFir Down

Cfaller said:


> Nate this is the last tree I got for firewood this year. It was a storm damaged tree from the last snow storm we had. We ended up getting two pick-up loads out of it. Measured about 32 inches DBH. :msp_biggrin:
> View attachment 317574



Just like Metals said... that is a beautiful tree! I cut a bit of everything over here. Tamarack, doug fir, lodge pole and a little spruce. I dont know what it is but the days I get into the fir are always the best, it must be the smell. Not to mention its excellent to burn!


----------



## OlympicYJ

twochains said:


> Yeh, my boss has a big ass'd track hoe, it's got over size load flags. I wish I could figure out hot to rig a yarder for my next tract of timber I am gonna be cutting. Ther is about 80 acres that from my understanding..I'm not cutting due to not being able to get it out. Solid ledges and bluffs....#### piles of timber though...BIG timber!!



TC look up excaliners. They are like a yoader but mounted on an excavator and typically have a spar off the top of the stick. Cheaper than a yoader. Jewell Manufacturing makes conversions. Not sure who else other than home brew.



treeslayer2003 said:


> is white pine native there ms. p? I thought it was a northeastern tree.



Western white pine is native throughout the west. We even get it on poorer ground on the coast.


----------



## Metals406

OlympicYJ said:


> TC look up excaliners. They are like a yoader but mounted on an excavator and typically have a spar off the top of the stick. Cheaper than a yoader. Jewell Manufacturing makes conversions. Not sure who else other than home brew.
> 
> 
> 
> Western white pine is native throughout the west. We even get it on poorer ground on the coast.



On a lot of the ground here, white pine is a desirable leave tree. I remember having some nice ones on a unit in the Swan. We were told, "You break it -- you buy it."


----------



## Metals406

RedFir Down said:


> Just like Metals said... that is a beautiful tree! I cut a bit of everything over here. Tamarack, doug fir, lodge pole and a little spruce. I dont know what it is but the days I get into the fir are always the best, it must be the smell. Not to mention its excellent to burn!



You must be in the handle cut'n them kinda critters.


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' all.. Yall be careful if ur workin (or riding the zip line) today!


----------



## JakeG

Jeff, hey buddy. Your PM box is full


----------



## HuskStihl

*Camping pics!*




This is basically my life!




My boys in front of the main Pedernales falls. Rained 4 inches the night before, so they were movin'!
My wife was on a small cliff 100 yards away screaming her head off about something!




This is why I will often have my pantlegs inside my socks! You PNW guys are always crying about mosquitos, try that guy on for size!


----------



## paccity

we got them too. don't pay much mind to them. if i worried about all the cridders crawling around i would not get anything done. now sabertooth mountain weasels are another thing.




damn it . if you have posted a pic here before it don't show up when posted again.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 317629
> 
> 
> This is basically my life!
> 
> View attachment 317630
> 
> 
> My boys in front of the main Pedernales falls. Rained 4 inches the night before, so they were movin'!
> My wife was on a small cliff 100 yards away screaming her head off about something!
> 
> View attachment 317631
> 
> 
> This is why I will often have my pantlegs inside my socks! You PNW guys are always crying about mosquitos, try that guy on for size!



Nice! Where were you...that's some rough water! Yeh those centipedes are some wild looking critters!


----------



## twochains

paccity said:


> we got them too. don't pay much mind to them. if i worried about all the cridders crawling around i would not get anything done. now sabertooth mountain weasels are another thing.
> 
> 
> 
> damn it . if you have posted a pic here before it don't show up when posted again.



Pac, check this #### out...this is footage taken by a Police officer about 10 miles from my house. I am real familiar with the hillside that cat ran off of.

[video]http://www.4029tv.com/Spotted-on-video-the-return-of-the-Arkansas-mountain-lion/-/8898190/22380874/-/hyyi2hz/-/index.html#.UlrBM1JHG1U.facebook[/video]

Oh, and they are lying....there have been waaay too many sightings to "NOT" have a breeding population. Also I used to haul alot of hay in the summertime for different farm, I was working with a couple illegals who spoke no English, they saw a female with (4) kittens. These guys weren't lying.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 317629
> 
> 
> This is basically my life!
> 
> View attachment 317630
> 
> 
> My boys in front of the main Pedernales falls. Rained 4 inches the night before, so they were movin'!
> My wife was on a small cliff 100 yards away screaming her head off about something!
> 
> View attachment 317631
> 
> 
> This is why I will often have my pantlegs inside my socks! You PNW guys are always crying about mosquitos, try that guy on for size!



Our millipedes and centipedes don't look nearly that nasty in these parts.


----------



## JakeG

Hope your dogs stay away from em! More than likely they'd just tree the cat right? 

Do you plan on joining the Sugihara group buy Clint?


----------



## twochains

Good evening Jake! Hope you had a good day! Time to hit the showers...I put in a rough 10 hour falling day...wore slap out man! See ya!


----------



## JakeG

Metals406 said:


> Our millipedes and centipedes don't look nearly that nasty in these parts.



That's good to hear! My favorites so far are coral snakes all over the door mat (which reads "Go Away") and scorpions on the pillow staring at you as you wake up in the mornin!


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Hope your dogs stay away from em! More than likely they'd just tree the cat right?
> 
> Do you plan on joining the Sugihara group buy Clint?



I have run one Mtn. Lion with a pack of (4) bad ass Plott hounds! Pretty much a 12 hour nightmare! At daylight the cat came down the tree and was off again! Bobcats aren't so scarey...big cats...yeh you worry about your dogs! This particular pack, I ran them in daylight on hogs also! They were some good dogs...got a couple killed and one hung it's self...sold the other one.


----------



## Metals406

JakeG said:


> That's good to hear! My favorites so far are coral snakes all over the door mat (which reads "Go Away") and scorpions on the pillow staring at you as you wake up in the mornin!



Don't have to deal with that chit either!! :-D


----------



## paccity

twochains said:


> Pac, check this #### out...this is footage taken by a Police officer about 10 miles from my house. I am real familiar with the hillside that cat ran off of.
> 
> [video]http://www.4029tv.com/Spotted-on-video-the-return-of-the-Arkansas-mountain-lion/-/8898190/22380874/-/hyyi2hz/-/index.html#.UlrBM1JHG1U.facebook[/video]
> 
> Oh, and they are lying....there have been waaay too many sightings to "NOT" have a breeding population. Also I used to haul alot of hay in the summertime for different farm, I was working with a couple illegals who spoke no English, they saw a female with (4) kittens. These guys weren't lying.



i want a pony now.. we have plenty of cats here. just had a livestock kill about a half mile from my home two weeks ago. now them sabretooth mt weasels are something else.:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> Our millipedes and centipedes don't look nearly that nasty in these parts.



your to high up.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> your to high up.



I am perty fancy pants. :-D

Oh, and if y'all wants some cats. . . We have craploads of those. The mountain behind my place is known fer its cat hunts.

It's also where I saw a black one with a white tipped tail, back in the day.

A couple months back -- my Bro-in-law had a cat kill a deer in his driveway. . . Bout 2 miles from my place.


----------



## bitzer

There have been a lot of reports of cats in my area over the last couple of years. One was from the other end of a 600 acre piece of woods I was working in. Part of that woods is a county park and some guy claimed to have one jump out on the trail in front of him as he as walking his dog at first light. I was about a mile to his west laying out timber in a private 200 acre piece of the same woods. The piece I was logging and several hundred adjacent acres hadn't seen any human foot traffic in a long time. Of course the DNR found no sign of anything. 

Unrelated incident to above- I had a farmer show me a night picture from a wildlife camera that his buddy sent him. It was a cat clear as day. 

I hear all kinds of stories of wolf packs and big foots (feet?). Lots of swamp around where I live and plenty of state forest just a few miles down the road.


----------



## twochains

Game and Fish are some odd ducks...IDK just what branch of them does what, but they turn loose ALOT of stuff and then act like they know nothing. We have a rapidly growing Elk herd here and the numbers have been causing problems for the last several years. I was told by a NF Forester that Game and Fish turned lose the big cats to keep the Elk herd in check. Possible I suppose. I am originally from Kentucky, when Elk and a couple deer species numbers grew at LBL, Red Wolves were turned lose to help that problem. 

Bitzer, I found a cat track in the skid trail about 2 weeks ago..cat has been in a trap. I told the LO and he said people have been seeing it.


----------



## rwoods

Helloooooooooooo. Ron


----------



## 1270d

Echo echo echo.....


----------



## paccity

well ballz . this will take some gettin used too.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> well ballz . this will take some gettin used too.



Yup. Something new to learn. Looks like I figured out the quote thing. It would be nice if we had a tutorial on posting pics and such.

How was the the GTG?


----------



## Gologit




----------



## Gologit

Okay...got that figured out.


----------



## 4x4American

This here new layout is as cornfusing as trying to say the alphabet backerds


----------



## paccity

yup.


----------



## paccity

let's try this again.


----------



## oregon steel

paccity said:


> let's try this again.View attachment 317754


 Good to see it back


----------



## Trx250r180

Are we back yet ?


----------



## Gologit

I don't know. I used the anonymizer link that Darin posted on FB. Trying to log in the regular way took me to LinkBucks.


----------



## paccity

works fine for me.


----------



## Trx250r180

i got link bucks after about 10 seconds reg way ,i went into settings on google chrome and added this site to blocked java script sites ,blocking java script for all sites check box did not get me in ,had to add this one individually


----------



## HuskStihl

Nice to have it back. Just got a 36" sugi light in the mail from WatsonR. Will hook it up to the ol' 394 and see if it works.


----------



## twochains

I logged in just fine no link bucks. Good evening Men! Site looks good!


----------



## twochains

Dang it...it has me logged on as a new member with 52 likes! LOL! Whats with the microphone?


----------



## 4x4American

The microphone is the new default avatar because the guy who chose it has an obsession with microphones


----------



## HuskStihl

Got the sugi light in the mail. It weighs about the same as a 28" power match bar. This pic has a 28", 36" and 42". The Sugi measurement appears optomistic!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey guys, good to have the site back.


----------



## HuskStihl

Good to see you Jeff. AS is down for a month and now u'r a zipline installer, and JakeG is a lumberjack! We need this place for stability


----------



## HuskStihl

I learned after much cursing that pics have to be under 1meg to be accepted. At least for me. The microphone must signify noob faller wannabes. Check that...reverse it..
The new smilies suck, but the new metaphors kick ass!


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 317824
> 
> Got the sugi light in the mail. It weighs about the same as a 28" power match bar. This pic has a 28", 36" and 42". The Sugi measurement appears optomistic!



are all the new sugi bars having the solid white insert now ? similar to oregon ? or just the 36 ? i used to have a couple 28 inch ones ,they had smaller oval inserts


----------



## slowp

A couple of cheery pictures.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey Jon. I'll get some pics of the zipline up tomorrow. Jake, cupcake chicken tonight, it was great!


----------



## oregon steel

Slowp, how did the bark get burned on that tree, don't see any sign of fire.


----------



## slowp

oregon steel said:


> Slowp, how did the bark get burned on that tree, don't see any sign of fire.


 
A big fire went through in the early 20th century. That tree was one of the scattered survivors. The top was dead which mad it unsafe to work around, so it had to be felled, and left for wildlife purposes.

There may have been some less intense fires since the big one.


----------



## oregon steel

Thanks, would have thought the black would be gone by now. Should make a bear happy.


----------



## northmanlogging

ahhhhh...

the paint still smells funny...


----------



## Trx250r180

how bout a not so pro test bore cut for my friend Husk


----------



## Trx250r180

and the strange wood chip pile off that cut


----------



## paccity

what was up with my member being well known. lol. now i'm an _*Operative*_ .for arboristsite. 
_* '*_


----------



## Joe46

You're just a lucky man Pac!


----------



## Joe46

I see I'm now a lurker. Hope I won't get busted!


----------



## twochains

Joe, I'm a lurker to it appears... dangit man! LOL! 2,000 something "messages"...whatever that means...and I'm a lurker...LMAO


----------



## Gologit

Joe46 said:


> I see I'm now a lurker. Hope I won't get busted!




We won't tell on you. I see I'm still "almost retired". I was getting worried there for a minute.


----------



## paccity

Joe46 said:


> You're just a lucky man Pac!


lol.


----------



## paccity

today was just special. got caught out in some micro burst's . soaked to the bone in 60 , 75 mph winds. machine acting up. 30 min, stop by a safety stop by the cops . binged me for a marker lamp and plate lamp. wtf . tomorrows another day.


----------



## twochains

Sounds like a pisser of a day! While on the subject of rain, what do you guys use for rain gear? I pretty much always work through the rain and I keep having the same problems..water proofing and and horrible ventilation. So...what do you PNW guys use?


----------



## northmanlogging

depends on how much rain... if its really dumping I'll grab my trusty carhart rain slicker. if its just damp or drizzling then T-shirt and or hoody, depending on temperature.

I'm hoping someone is going to be extra nice and get me a Filson tin jacket for Yule... I hear they breath pretty damn good and still keep most of the rain off your back.

Also the bonus with the full brim tin hat is it keeps rain from running down your back, and the pinging is kinda cheery...


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Sounds like a pisser of a day! While on the subject of rain, what do you guys use for rain gear? I pretty much always work through the rain and I keep having the same problems..water proofing and and horrible ventilation. So...what do you PNW guys use?


I get more wet from sweat wearing rain gear ,most of time i just wear a hoodie sweatshirt ,or a carhart coat ,the coats actually take a while to soak through,some guys wear steel pants ,they breath but repel water ,keep a couple sets of dry clothes in the truck helps too


----------



## Joe46

I had rain gear, but I favored tin coat, and tin pants.


----------



## Gologit

Grunden's.


----------



## HuskStihl

Looks good on the baby saw, but it will prolly permanently reside on the 394. I don't think it is a Sugi Light. There is no insert, but that thing is much lighter than a power match


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> Grunden's.



I just looked them up. Thanks, I'm gonna order the Weather Watch jacket and see how that goes. Nothing does well in green briars though....except heavy wool! LOL! Thanks!


----------



## twochains

Husk, how much are you paying for those wedges? I bought the same size today for $16...10" wedge, is that good or bad?


----------



## HuskStihl

Mine were cheaper, but I then had to pay for shipping. The hard heads drive great, but they are twice the price. The last longer cause I feel worse when I hit them with the saw


----------



## twochains

Yeh, I figured they were high. I bet the orange ones at the Stihl shop are pricey too though. I need to go up there this weekend and see if my dual port cover ever came in.


----------



## slowp

When it is chilly, tin pants are great. It needs to be chilly because it is best to wear a pair of long handles underneath. For a top? It depends. If I'm moving a raincoat is too hot and becomes a sauna coat. Wool sometimes makes me break out. The answer? Layers. A lightweight capilene or imitation shirt with a polyfleece sweater over that. Or fleece vest. Keep more dry tops in the pickup and if you are lucky enough to make it back at noonish or so, you can change into dry clothes. If it is cold, and pouring, then a rubber type raincoat is the way to go. That nylon stuff gets torn up. The rubber gear can be patched easily with duck tape. If you use the tape with the flames on it, you'll move faster.

Tin pants last longer than the rubber pants and breathe. You can use boot grease in a pinch if you live out in the boonies where you can't buy the wax to recoat them. I also have a tin cloth hat that I wear around here, except it makes my hair smell like wet canvas for a while. Hint, be careful where you sit if you use boot grease. I brought a towel along to protect the pickup seat.


----------



## Spotted Owl

paccity said:


> today was just special. got caught out in some micro burst's . soaked to the bone in 60 , 75 mph winds. machine acting up. 30 min, stop by a safety stop by the cops . binged me for a marker lamp and plate lamp. wtf . tomorrows another day.



What a fantastic day huh? Went up Gilbert Creek, they dropped me off with the saw and said we'll be back in a couple hours. I just looked at them and said "OK". Then hunkered down and waited. Not one thing hit the ground, nothin. They was none to happy about it either, but I'm still in one piece to tell to tell them to pack it. What kinda fool expects wood to hit the ground in wind like that. The afternoon did pan out to be much nicer though, and much more productive even if it was cotton wood on the bottoms.

How was your drive back? Randy and his Mrs doing well?



Owl


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 317903
> 
> 
> Looks good on the baby saw, but it will prolly permanently reside on the 394. I don't think it is a Sugi Light. There is no insert, but that thing is much lighter than a power match



Those white inserts is the light part. The regular sugi are solid with no white polymer inserts. Nate has the spikes in if you haven't got some from him yet.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> Those white inserts is the light part. The regular sugi are solid with no white polymer inserts. Nate has the spikes in if you haven't got some from him yet.


 Thanks for the info on both counts. That metal man has promised me real spikes for the baby saw for a long time now


----------



## Joe46

twochains said:


> I just looked them up. Thanks, I'm gonna order the Weather Watch jacket and see how that goes. Nothing does well in green briars though....except heavy wool! LOL! Thanks!


You really should check out the Filson stuff. Spendy as hell anymore. But if you're working in the brush it'll outlast several pairs of rain gear even Grundens which is topnotch stuff as Bob posted.


----------



## Gologit

Joe46 said:


> You really should check out the Filson stuff. Spendy as hell anymore. But if you're working in the brush it'll outlast several pairs of rain gear even Grundens which is topnotch stuff as Bob posted.




You're right. I like the Grundens for working in the rain but a good set of Filson gear will last better if there's a lot of brush and thorns. I could always move a little better in the Grundens but after a couple of seasons they had more patches on them than original material. I had Filson pants and coats years ago but the last time I looked at the prices I almost bit my cigarette in half. Besides, us semi-retired guys aren't supposed to be out in bad weather anyway.

I'll amend my vote here...TC should probably think about Filson. Long term they'll last better than the Grundens but he'll have to weigh the cost per unit of use for himself.


----------



## slowp

Well, there is a place in a town kinda near me, named partly for a giant star, and partly for our avian friends, that has what I believe are the lowest prices on Filson stuff. They tend to have slim pickings of Filson Tin pants this time of year. You need to get there in September.


----------



## twochains

I looked up Filson rain gear, man it's expensive. I think I will check and see if they sell 2nd's maybe. Hey guys, I'm sorry for asking such a stupid question, but what are "tins"? What are they made of? I was imagining something like and oil cloth...like a drover coat. Am I anywhere close?


----------



## Spotted Owl

Close. Super heavy cotton and then oiled/waxed. Super stiff and tough. If it gets super cold warm it up before you do anything with it or it can/will actually break in the creases. If you find it, buy 4 sizes to big. They can shrink down an awful long ways. Tough stuff.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

So I got the missus home today... had to road her all the way, stupid truck driver douche waffle had trouble answering his phone or committing to a set time. Whatever I saved $300. and it didn't go nearly as horribly wrong as I imagined it would. Still driving through a town with really crooked cops/pigs, can be dicey in a road legal vehicle let alone a skidder... Last time I had this many double takes I was wearing a kilt riding a chopper...

Any way got all her covers off and ready for her annual bath and oil change, should be ready to go to the next job on sunday, or the weak after. Found all sorts of missing bolts and $800. in loose change... fixed the fuel leak, finally, and replaced a hose that was crying uncle, you know before it broke and shot $90 in fluid all over my face... cause you know that's where hydraulic fluid always goes...

Tomorrow I get to try and buy another dump truck... (last one sold 5 minutes before I got there...)


----------



## Samlock

northmanlogging said:


> fixed the fuel leak, finally, and replaced a hose that was crying uncle, you know before it broke and shot $90 in fluid all over my face... cause you know that's where hydraulic fluid always goes...



Say, what's the secret of your luvly skin?


----------



## JakeG

Good mornin' 

Yesterday was exciting... 12 racks of ribs, 4 briskets and two brined turkeys. Dad and mom did most of the work, I came in after halftime. We sent home 4 racks of ribs with those that helped clean up. Brought home a full brisket and pan of ribs mixed with some turkey. 

Jeff, I'm glad the chicken worked out for ya! 

It's great to see you all posting here at home... Now for some coffee


----------



## twochains

Morning Men! Jake what fricken army where you cooking for? Dang that is alot of food!


----------



## slowp

I see a red sky to the east for the first time since returning from the CA road trip. And snowy peaks. The mole people better find their sunscreen and sunglasses today.

When the leaves fall off, I have a nice view.


----------



## northmanlogging

crap where are my sunglasses... and the spf 80...


----------



## slowp

And found this, when I hit the wrong key. No glorius falling jobs. And no bowing down emoticons...darn.

http://tdn.com/class2/job/logging/ad_790c8836-31fa-11e3-a7e5-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Morning Men! Jake what fricken army where you cooking for? Dang that is alot of food!



Wedding rehearsal  The last of us five brothers is tying the knot today


----------



## HuskStihl

The Twins and I made fire this morning


----------



## rwoods

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 318008
> The Twins and I made fire this morning



Made a little fire too. No little helpers though. It was a great day for burning - no significant wind and 24 degrees at 8:00 a.m. Last picture is 10 hours later. I hope the FD leaves me alone tonight as I'm sure it will burn through the night. Ron

94372


----------



## Spotted Owl

What do you do when you don't have the heart to wake them all up? Yup, that's right come here to AS.

Been up for 3 & 1/2 hours. We was gonna leave for round two of firewood duty about 6:30 or 7:00. But the snores of 3 young ladies and 2 young men told me that wasn't going to happen. They busted their butts yesterday, I don't have the heart to wake them up. Not until 9 anyway. Heck I didn't even want to get up this morning. Got a call Friday to come and get some wood from a guy we know just NW of town, Alder, Fir, Maple, and a light sprinkle of oak. He rang the gut hammer to come and get it. So we jumped. Talked to him about 5:30 or so this morning and explained my situation, and we both and a good laugh. HE said it will be there till we can get it out. It's nice to have understanding people. So now we juggle public land permits and this new found opportunity.

Oh, well breakfast is ready when they are, Home cured bacon, fresh dug taters, still warm eggs and some sourdough flap-jacks. That should fill'em up for a while. Yesterday the ate like birds in the morning. But lunch and dinner was a whole hog affair, I think they was hungry.

Good morning everyone, get up and attack the day.



Owl


----------



## paccity

Spotted Owl said:


> What do you do when you don't have the heart to wake them all up? Yup, that's right come here to AS.
> 
> Been up for 3 & 1/2 hours. We was gonna leave for round two of firewood duty about 6:30 or 7:00. But the snores of 3 young ladies and 2 young men told me that wasn't going to happen. They busted their butts yesterday, I don't have the heart to wake them up. Not until 9 anyway. Heck I didn't even want to get up this morning. Got a call Friday to come and get some wood from a guy we know just NW of town, Alder, Fir, Maple, and a light sprinkle of oak. He rang the gut hammer to come and get it. So we jumped. Talked to him about 5:30 or so this morning and explained my situation, and we both and a good laugh. HE said it will be there till we can get it out. It's nice to have understanding people. So now we juggle public land permits and this new found opportunity.
> 
> Oh, well breakfast is ready when they are, Home cured bacon, fresh dug taters, still warm eggs and some sourdough flap-jacks. That should fill'em up for a while. Yesterday the ate like birds in the morning. But lunch and dinner was a whole hog affair, I think they was hungry.
> 
> Good morning everyone, get up and attack the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


well have some fun mr. and the drive was long , the visit was great but short. got home about 130 am mon. have things here to do that i put off yesterday. be safe and get some stuff to put in that non epa stove. lol.


----------



## slowp

Spotted Owl said:


> What do you do when you don't have the heart to wake them all up? Yup, that's right come here to AS.
> 
> Been up for 3 & 1/2 hours. We was gonna leave for round two of firewood duty about 6:30 or 7:00. But the snores of 3 young ladies and 2 young men told me that wasn't going to happen. They busted their butts yesterday, I don't have the heart to wake them up. Not until 9 anyway. Heck I didn't even want to get up this morning. Got a call Friday to come and get some wood from a guy we know just NW of town, Alder, Fir, Maple, and a light sprinkle of oak. He rang the gut hammer to come and get it. So we jumped. Talked to him about 5:30 or so this morning and explained my situation, and we both and a good laugh. HE said it will be there till we can get it out. It's nice to have understanding people. So now we juggle public land permits and this new found opportunity.
> 
> Oh, well breakfast is ready when they are, Home cured bacon, fresh dug taters, still warm eggs and some sourdough flap-jacks. That should fill'em up for a while. Yesterday the ate like birds in the morning. But lunch and dinner was a whole hog affair, I think they was hungry.
> 
> Good morning everyone, get up and attack the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


 
Wow! That's a big crew and a big breakfast. Mind if we fly down??? It looks like a fairly nice day here, hope it is there too.


----------



## northmanlogging

Got the missus nickers back on... changed the oil, fixed all the leaks I could get to without dislocating my shoulder gave her a nice hot bath... looks like I'll be ready for the next project about two weeks early...

Now if I can just find a dump truck thats not a total piece of junk or sold 5 minutes before I get there...

By the way, remind me to wear a hat or something next time I have to pressure warsh something that filthy. And maybe invest is some rain pants.


----------



## IcePick

Got some snow fall today. Last two jobs Bob and I have cut have been swamps, absolutely no rocks. This new job is higher elevation, I only cut for five hours today but changed out my chains about four times, was real good at buckin over rocks. Oh, Bob let me know I dumped a beech over the property line, one of the last ones I cut today. I plead ignorance, didn't notice the markers. 

Anyone have any advice on a good cheap pair of winter corks?


----------



## Gologit

Try these......http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...=58673892025&gclid=CL3w0Jjf3boCFYo9Qgod71AAIg


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Try these......http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...=58673892025&gclid=CL3w0Jjf3boCFYo9Qgod71AAIg


 
Those don't have warm liners in them. If you are in cold Wisconsin temps those might not do. I think that Viking also makes boots with felt liners in them. I must research this.
Thinsolite was my friend when working Up Nort', hey.


----------



## slowp

Hoffman's has several insulated types on their site including ones with thinsulite liners. They run around $200 though.

http://www.baileysonline.com/Footwe...an-Safety-Pac-Boots-with-Calks-Safety-Toe.axd


----------



## bnmc98

you dont know me, but have been watching the site for a while. I wear hoffmans and they work out real well, good quality. I ordered them directly from hoffmans and they shipped them super quick as you can put a rush on them for a few bucks more.


----------



## twochains

IcePick said:


> Got some snow fall today. Last two jobs Bob and I have cut have been swamps, absolutely no rocks. This new job is higher elevation, I only cut for five hours today but changed out my chains about four times, was real good at buckin over rocks. Oh, Bob let me know I dumped a beech over the property line, one of the last ones I cut today. I plead ignorance, didn't notice the markers.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on a good cheap pair of winter corks?



Hoffman Fallers can still be bought as 2nds, you'll have to call for sizing. Oh and, YES they do loose a couple nails. In a years time I lost one nail in one boot and two nails in the other...I can live with that for a pair of 1/2 priced boots! 

How you been doing IcePick? You learning a bunch from ol' bitzer? Whats this 5 hour shat anyway?? Pftt! Hey just ask bitzer ifn he ever threw one across a property line! LOL! Cheers man! ..stay safe out there! Tell him I said hello!


----------



## IcePick

twochains said:


> Hoffman Fallers can still be bought as 2nds, you'll have to call for sizing. Oh and, YES they do loose a couple nails. In a years time I lost one nail in one boot and two nails in the other...I can live with that for a pair of 1/2 priced boots!
> 
> How you been doing IcePick? You learning a bunch from ol' bitzer? Whats this 5 hour shat anyway?? Pftt! Hey just ask bitzer ifn he ever threw one across a property line! LOL! Cheers man! ..stay safe out there! Tell him I said hello!


I'm doing good, bitz as well. The Franklin is down, Bob's workin on the brakes in between cutting. Five hours today cause I got a nasty cold and the rain/snow mix was making for misery. Figured I'd cut out early and save my health a bit or go a few more hours and make it miserable the rest of the week. Hoping I'm going to be able to add a couple more days of logging a week coming soon.


----------



## northmanlogging

If memory serves and inflation hasn't skyrocketed, the whites paks are around $250... although them vikings will keep your feet pretty toasty as well, all that kevlar makes for quite a bit of insulation add some felt insoles and a pair or two of decent wool socks, should be good to go.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> If memory serves and inflation hasn't skyrocketed, the whites paks are around $250... although them vikings will keep your feet pretty toasty as well, all that kevlar makes for quite a bit of insulation add some felt insoles and a pair or two of decent wool socks, should be good to go.




Yup. My Vikings are plenty roomy and two pair of sox seems about right. When I ordered them from Bailey's they told me that they tended to run large for their size and they were right.
I've never worn them in extreme cold like Bitzer or Icepick work in but they were comfortable, and dry, in the 20s.


----------



## slowp

I think it depends on how much you are moving and how good your circulation is. I've gotten cold feet in the Vikings while standing around in the snow and waiting for somebody. The felt insoles were not enough. Then, they've done well while I was moving around, but I don't think they'd be enough fer da cheeselanders. A couple of guys dere wore bunnyboots in da winter. Isn't that the name for those super insulated white clunky boots?


----------



## northmanlogging

mickey mouse boots I didn't know they made a calked version...

My dad wears those snowmobiling.


----------



## slowp

Sorry, the bunny boots were uncalked.


----------



## Trx250r180

not sure if you all have seen this series ,i had to do a tow call today for this guy ,he is at the beginning with the horses ,looks like there was a series of these shows done some time back ,he looked much older today when i saw him ,not that that's a bad thing ,logs with machines also


----------



## HuskStihl

Here's my new busheling setup! As soon as I get strong enough to start it, and learn some falling stuff, I will be putting wood on the deck!


----------



## bnmc98

Nice looking set up. If you dont mind my asking what size bar and how much did it set you back?


----------



## HuskStihl

That is my 36v hedge clipper. It cost me about 100 bucks, and does great in the jasmine around my garage doors, thanks for asking.
Ohhh, were you asking about the giant nasty chainsaw?! That sugi light is a 36, and I picked it up in the latest WatsonR group buy for 147 shipped. It balances great with the 394, and is just slightly nose heavier than with the 28" power match


----------



## Joe46

Trx250r180 said:


> not sure if you all have seen this series ,i had to do a tow call today for this guy ,he is at the beginning with the horses ,looks like there was a series of these shows done some time back ,he looked much older today when i saw him ,not that that's a bad thing ,logs with machines also



Yup, Jim is a good guy. Friend of mine use to load for him. Maybe still does?


----------



## Blazin

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 318387
> Here's my new busheling setup! As soon as I get strong enough to start it, and learn some falling stuff, I will be putting wood on the deck!



Nice! You got timber that big there for that bar?


----------



## HuskStihl

I've had a few this year that I couldn't get all the way through from one side with a 42, but that thing feels about 10lbs heavier than the Sugi light. Mostly wanted something between the 28" and 42". That being said, I'd prolly want that same setup if I lived in Manhattan. I may be compensating for other deficiencies, but I do like big (medium actually) saws


----------



## 4x4American

nice setup, from what i've heard Texas does it big...so i figure that's gotta be about the average saw yawl got fer cuttin yer christmas trees 

speakin of Texas, what's goin on with Big Tex? I only heard about him burning down, didnt hear anything after that


----------



## HuskStihl

4x4American said:


> nice setup, from what i've heard Texas does it big...so i figure that's gotta be about the average saw yawl got fer cuttin yer christmas trees
> 
> speakin of Texas, what's goin on with Big Tex? I only heard about him burning down, didnt hear anything after that


Good to see you 4x4. Are you still logging? I don't know what happened to the big guy, but don't tell the other texans!


----------



## 4x4American

haha ok my lips are sealed!

I'm working on my buddys dairy farm now...but we still have fun in the woods with our saws and use the tractors to skid logs out. just have to do it in between chores.

that gypo I was working for was like working for axe men, so much drama involved, screaming, throwing things, alot of unsafe things i saw, coworkers were constantly smokin that stuff that makes ya laugh funny on the job...boss was just ridiculous. he'd look down on me for bringing an ax because he chops branches to size to pound wedges, when we'd order saws from out west with the proper full wrap handles, he'd cut it into a half wrap because he said you cant cut the stump low enough with a full wrap...

i'm moving up to the north country soon enough and i'm going to try to find another job either in the woods or at a sawmill. a friend of a friend's old man owns his own little gypo outfit and i talked with him awhile back and he wanted me to come to work with him. But that guys always drinkin heavily, I'm not sure if he drinks whilst working in the woods but if he does...welll...I don't like working with people who are always in a fog. There's a time and a place.

I've also been working on a home made CSM, it's all posted up there in the milling section


----------



## HuskStihl

Sorry to hear it turned out that dysfunctional. At least you learned what not to do


----------



## 1270d

These are about as big as I can work with the processor. Hand cut a few of the biggest ones.


----------



## Blazin

HuskStihl said:


> I've had a few this year that I couldn't get all the way through from one side with a 42, but that thing feels about 10lbs heavier than the Sugi light. Mostly wanted something between the 28" and 42". That being said, I'd prolly want that same setup if I lived in Manhattan. I may be compensating for other deficiencies, but I do like big (medium actually) saws



Bigger isn't always better, you gotta "sharpen" your teef on a shorter bar


----------



## northmanlogging

actually for falling timber bigger is always better, bigger saws, bigger bars, it all goes hand in hand. you can whine and snivel all you want about a 20" being enough. Fact of the matter is long bars and big saws put more wood on the ground per hour, and they do it safer. You can take that gol crap and stuff it. It only give the illusion of safety, if I make cuts a, then it goes here and every thing is hunky dory, B.S. There is far more to falling timber than following some jerks one "tried and true" method. Of course if your just falling a few trees for the wood shed I guess it doesn't really matter then does it. 

I'd fall with husk any time anywhere, as long as he stays in his strip...


----------



## HuskStihl

Well, the 114 dl chain for the Sugi arrived. Sharpened it how I like, slapped it on the 394 and went cut some wood. Forgot to change the sprocket and fried the clutch in 10 minutes. 30 bucks wasted


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> I'd fall with husk any time anywhere, as long as he stays in his strip...



I'm humbly honored. I'm also very impressed with your bravery.
Blazin, I own small saws with small bars. I use them to cut down small trees, they're just not that fun to talk about.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> I'd fall with husk any time anywhere, as long as he stays in his strip...



...and promises not to talk all the time.


----------



## floyd

Long bars mean no bending. This is good.


----------



## Blazin

HuskStihl said:


> I'm humbly honored. I'm also very impressed with your bravery.
> Blazin, I own small saws with small bars. I use them to cut down small trees, they're just not that fun to talk about.



Right tool for the job! Place and a time for everything, fling a 36" bar in a red pine thinning here you'd look like a tard with a small pecker. Kudos


----------



## jwilly

20" is by far the most common size bar used in my area. Rarely I'll see a 24." .050 for the stihl guys, .058 for the husky guys. I run 20" .050 on my husky's and j-red because I used to work with a stihl guy and he bought the chains. My son runs 20" .058 on the 372 and the 385 and I've seen him cut some big stuff in a hurry and 20" fits in the skidder nicely.


----------



## HuskStihl

Blazin said:


> you'd look like a tard with a small pecker.


Hey, it's a serious medical condition which causes me daily pain and humiliation


----------



## northmanlogging

Yeah I toss a 20" in the skidder, but all it does is bump knots and occasionally knaws on a stump or two. The rest of the time its 32" 36" or a 42" for all my falling needs (mostly 32's). Partly cause putting a 20" bar on a 76cc saw is a great way to over rev, and because if I had to carry a bar for every tree then wouldn't have enough energy to pound any wedges. 

I think you folks with the short bars and cutting from both sides are missing some details when compared to production falling, Most of us get paid by how much wood we put on the ground in a day. The more we can dump the more we get paid, even me the lowly gypo... if I can put an extra half or full load on the ground then I can be done and move on to the next, and basically get paid double time. After all I'm the boss I don't get paid unless there is wood going to the mill, the more that goes to the mill the more I make.

Running around and hacking at it from all sides just takes time, get a long bar try it out, then start telling me how much a short bar is better. Sure a long bar takes longer to go the same lateral distance as a short bar, but it only has to do it once, and you don't have to walk around the tree, not to mention much of what is cut out here you just can't walk around the tree. I've cut some that had 8' of stump on one side and only 6" on the other, I've seen others where the bottom side of the stump was 30-40' from the cut, and the cut was done technically at ground level.

Not to mention limbing with a short bar is just murder on your back. Unless your lucky enough to be standing on the ground all day, which I for one am not, hence the shoes with the purdy steel spikes in em.


----------



## HuskStihl

As a sub-firewood hack, I am not going to wade into short vs long bar pro falling. I will say when my bar is significantly shorter than the tree I'm falling I wind up circling it like a dog getting ready for a nap. Especially if it's a leaner I want to bore. I know a pro would have have no problem with this scenerio, but I like to be able to put in a face (I'm gonna miss the far corner short on the first try), flip the saw and put in a (hopefully only slightly sloping) back cut and be done. If I want to bore behind the hinge, I do it without even having to move my feet very much. If 20 is as long as you go, you'd not need to go bigger than a 361/562, as I doubt my 385 would be any faster than Jakes 562 with a 20


----------



## slowp

Sorry for the wobbledeeness.


----------



## EricNY

I guess I'll join the debate. My 2 cents is that it all comes down to personal preference and how you learned and whether or not you've deviated from that. There is a massive push in the northeast for GOL cutting which, as you well know, involves bore cutting. It also teaches limbing from the ground. My boss does this, and uses almost exclusively a 20" bar. As the owner of the business he relies on wood getting to the mill like everyone else and he has made a very comfortable living doing things this way. He encourages me to cut like that as well and taught me the fundamentals of GOL. He does it well and without wasted movement or energy. I however don't like it..not for me. I feel like I use too much energy boring into every tree as well as too much time. I prefer a 28" bar even though I'm typically cutting 24" wood. I wear corks and walk on logs (when safe) to limb so I appreciate the extra reach a longer bar provides me. I'd rather carry a couple extra pounds of bar than bend over or stretch all day limbing. I can also stand a few inches farther away when I find myself in a sketchy situation. So that's my take on it..there's no right or wrong, it all comes down to what you're comfortable working with. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuskStihl

While GOLing if the bar is smaller than the tree, do you bore from both sides and make the cuts meet in the middle?


----------



## EricNY

HuskStihl said:


> While GOLing if the bar is smaller than the tree, do you bore from both sides and make the cuts meet in the middle?



Yes. Which equals more time and energy. I haven't been doing this very long, but it took me all of about 2 trees on my first day to know how much less efficient it is.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samlock

EricNY said:


> I guess I'll join the debate. My 2 cents is that it all comes down to personal preference and how you learned and whether or not you've deviated from that. There is a massive push in the northeast for GOL cutting which, as you well know, involves bore cutting. It also teaches limbing from the ground. My boss does this, and uses almost exclusively a 20" bar. As the owner of the business he relies on wood getting to the mill like everyone else and he has made a very comfortable living doing things this way. He encourages me to cut like that as well and taught me the fundamentals of GOL. He does it well and without wasted movement or energy. I however don't like it..not for me. I feel like I use too much energy boring into every tree as well as too much time. I prefer a 28" bar even though I'm typically cutting 24" wood. I wear corks and walk on logs (when safe) to limb so I appreciate the extra reach a longer bar provides me. I'd rather carry a couple extra pounds of bar than bend over or stretch all day limbing. I can also stand a few inches farther away when I find myself in a sketchy situation. So that's my take on it..there's no right or wrong, it all comes down to what you're comfortable working with.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Well, it also depends on the cutting method used regionally. Walking the log and limbing with a long bar is OK if the timber will be processed at the landing. Over here in Scandinavia a cutter must prepare the logs ready for milling, no one will touch them before they'll roll on the line. That means absolutely no stubs or missed limbs, otherwise the whole load may get failed.


----------



## northmanlogging

they fail the whole load? That's just mean...


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> they fail the whole load? That's just mean...




I've seen that happen. The mill didn't fail the load but we had to send a guy and a saw up there to trim off all the pig's ears. Picky, picky, picky.


----------



## Samlock

northmanlogging said:


> they fail the whole load? That's just mean...



It has happened to me. The timber buyers over here are syndicates - they usually make everything, lumber, pulp, plywood, the works. They've got their own contractors to cut the timber they buy while it's still standing. I'm not saying, in order to favor their own subs, they'd be looking for a reason to fail the indy logger's roadside timber. Instead I can safely say it makes them extra picky.


----------



## twochains

Yeh, if I left my belly stobs all the time...I'd be looking for a job! Been in bull pine for a bit lately...6 inch based limbs average...gotta get on the ground to cut the belly limbs clean.


----------



## twochains

What the heck does "gypo" mean anyway? I thought it was a West Coast thing and now I'm seeing people from N East using it...surely by now I have seen one? LMAO!


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> What the heck does "gypo" mean anyway? I thought it was a West Coast thing and now I'm seeing people from N East using it...surely by now I have seen one? LMAO!


Small/independent outfit. Not a derogatory term


----------



## slowp

_I'm just a poor old gypo logger, tryin' to make ends meet.... _Dunno if it was because of this song, or if that's just a common saying, cuz I heard "I'm just a poor old gypo logger!" more than a few times from gypo loggers.



My favorite part,

It's right here you see, on page 23


----------



## northmanlogging

There are two meanings behind gypo, One being an independent outfit, usually small and underfunded, the other being a fly by night crook that likes to do things as shady as possible, I prefer the independent definition.


----------



## floyd

Well those pig ears are hard on the debarker. 

Debarker generally owned by the folks that cut the check.


----------



## Gologit

floyd said:


> Well those pig ears are hard on the debarker.
> 
> Debarker generally owned by the folks that cut the check.




Yup, you're right. I should have seen those before they ever left the landing...a fact that was explained to me by at least three different people.


----------



## Blazin

northmanlogging said:


> There are two meanings behind gypo, One being an independent outfit, usually small and underfunded, the other being a fly by night crook that likes to do things as shady as possible, I prefer the independent definition.



Independent or fully funded, don't matter here. I see hundreds of cord of firewood left to rot by the hack "loggers" here, take the log money and run. When I say firewood, I'm talking hardwood not softwood and hardwood brings $100 a cord in log length here now. Gypo has no meaning here in the northeast, either you do the whole job or you're a.....


----------



## twochains

Blazin said:


> Independent or fully funded, don't matter here. I see hundreds of cord of firewood left to rot by the hack "loggers" here, take the log money and run. When I say firewood, I'm talking hardwood not softwood and hardwood brings $100 a cord in log length here now. Gypo has no meaning here in the northeast, either you do the whole job or you're a.....[/quote



Are you talking about tops being left or scrag wood? We don't ever cut tops...just send in firewood cutters.


----------



## Blazin

twochains said:


> Are you talking about tops being left or scrag wood? We don't ever cut tops...just send in firewood cutters.



Tops, some 12" on the cut or bigger. Let's put it this way, some jobs I've seen done you can't hardly walk thru. Whack the limbs and pull the whole tree out, and sell off firewood on the landing.


----------



## slowp

Blazin said:


> Tops, some 12" on the cut or bigger. Let's put it this way, some jobs I've seen done you can't hardly walk thru. Whack the limbs and pull the whole tree out, and sell off firewood on the landing.


 
So, what is required in the contract? Was there enough to make a saw log above that 12"? Why mess with tops if you make good money off the logs and aren't required to do anything with the tops? Don't know about where you live, but out here what is in the contract gets done. If it isn't in it, it stays. 

It's hard to say whether a "hack" job was done or not if you don't know what was required.


----------



## twochains

If the remainder of the tree is too small for a saw log but fairly straight and not heavy limbed, I leave it on the log and bring it out and sell as scrag...but it has to be 14' and have a full 6" top. As much as I get moved around and pressured for production...firewood tops have to stay. Like I said though, we usually sick some firewood cutters into the area and let them have at it...ifn they are friends of mine, tops can be brought out where the firewood guys can get to them easier. 

The only time we "have" to melt the tops down is on FS jobs and if the tops can be seen from 50' off main roads...other than that, they stay in the woods.


----------



## floyd

Hard to catch every load that goes out when you are the boss


I made the mistake of just skidding logs on a job done by a fire boy with my team one time. I was bumping his pig ears when he got after me. Then he told me he "could get a big old skidder there & do the job much faster than I was skidding." That was about the time I loaded the team in the trailer & told him he said the magic word.

For those that care, one generally cuts different for animal powered skidding. For example one would not drop a tree perpendicular right next to a 12' road & expect to swing a 41' log onto the road in 12x12 spacing. It would be cut so it fell 45 degrees to the road so the leave trees don't act as a pivot point. 

I expect ANYONE would understand you are not going to swing a 41' log 90 degrees onto the skid trail without leaving a mark.


----------



## northmanlogging

$100 a cord or about what $60 mbf, not worth my time or energy to **** around with tops, you want the firewood go get it, if its in the contract to make slash piles or remove fine, otherwise it stays, diesel ain't cheap and neither is my time.

Around here to sell fire wood it has to be cut and split, you can sell by the log load but that means a day or two per load of limbing and yarding in which I would pocket maybe $400, and thats before figuring in fuel and labor, now in that time wasted I could have gotten 2-3 loads of saw logs out and made around $2000-4000. You do the math


----------



## jwilly

We sell a lot of top wood as firewood, we limb it down to where it is convenient skid maybe leaving a few big prongs. We usually limb as much as we can where it lands, hook the choker so it rolls, bring it up to the main trail and finish limbing. If there are any big prongs that make the hitch to wide for the trail we cut them part way through so they fold up. The fellow I worked with years ago had and old International 1700 dump and every day we would leave the header with 2 cord of "baby wood" that he sold for $100, that same load now is $200 and the older folks love that small wood.

The other reason we bring out most of the top is that the LO likes the clean job and our contract calls for hardwood tops to be on the ground and softwood tops within 24" of the ground. After a year you can walk just about anywhere on the job. There are some sites around here that you would be hard pressed to cross with a skidder without cutting your way through.

No firewood cutters allowed on this job but I have a fellow who comes with his pickup and dump trailer when we have a few cords of baby wood stacked, I load him up, get paid and the mess is gone and the fuel for the skidder and loader is paid for. He is in his early 80's and sells firewood to his friends and also has a rack to sell to campers during the summer. Last time he came he wanted white birch so the wealthy second homeowners could fill their wrought iron racks on the porch and get the fireplaces looking pretty for the holidays.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> $100 a cord or about what $60 mbf, not worth my time or energy to **** around with tops, you want the firewood go get it, if its in the contract to make slash piles or remove fine, otherwise it stays, diesel ain't cheap and neither is my time.
> 
> Around here to sell fire wood it has to be cut and split, you can sell by the log load but that means a day or two per load of limbing and yarding in which I would pocket maybe $400, and thats before figuring in fuel and labor, now in that time wasted I could have gotten 2-3 loads of saw logs out and made around $2000-4000. You do the math


 
Oops, when I thought out the math, I had to undo the like. A PNW style log truck kinda hauls close to 10 cords gross or rounding up 5 mbf. So, that would be $200 mbf. Don't make me think in CCF, please....


----------



## Gologit

Blazin said:


> Independent or fully funded, don't matter here. I see hundreds of cord of firewood left to rot by the hack "loggers" here, take the log money and run. When I say firewood, I'm talking hardwood not softwood and hardwood brings $100 a cord in log length here now. Gypo has no meaning here in the northeast, either you do the whole job or you're a.....



There's a lot of difference in the way things are done between your part of the country and ours. When we're done logging the only thing left on the ground is stuff that we can't make any money on. And money is the key. We're not in it for sport, we're not in it for fun, we're logging to make a living. If there's a nickle's worth of value in something we'll take advantage of it.
If we're running a processor on the landing the tops and junk are usually decked and when we move out a portable chipper comes in. The chips get hauled to co-gen plants. On thinning jobs the same procedure applies.
Occasionally on thinning jobs, or on the smaller low grade saw logs if the chip market is down, we'll make firewood decks and sell the logs to commercial firewood outfits. They have to have their LTO, insurance, and we specify a time limit, cleanup, road use, and payment schedule. We don't do this very often because it's, at best, a break even deal for us when you figure the time we spend screwing around with it.

What we don't do is let individual firewood cutters come in and do any cutting unless they're employees or we know them already. Firewood cutters are a worse PITA than hunters.


----------



## slowp

On OUR public lands, here on the not so burnable rain forest, leaving tops is a good thing. Tops rot pretty quickly and return nutrients to the soil. Firewood cutters might be allowed to get the stuff 100 feet from the road edge, AFTER the unit is accepted. It all depends on what management area the unit is in. I agree that firewood cutters are a PITA, and I are one now. But I cut mostly on a friend's place.


----------



## EricNY

Gologit said:


> There's a lot of difference in the way things are done between your part of the country and ours. When we're done logging the only thing left on the ground is stuff that we can't make any money on. And money is the key. We're not in it for sport, we're not in it for fun, we're logging to make a living. If there's a nickle's worth of value in something we'll take advantage of it.
> If we're running a processor on the landing the tops and junk are usually decked and when we move out a portable chipper comes in. The chips get hauled to co-gen plants. On thinning jobs the same procedure applies.



Not too different then. A lot of outfits that have delimbers on the landing (everyone around here with a feller buncher has a delimber) also have chippers and are hauling chips for biomass. Not all but a lot. Most guys won't mess around with firewood. They're already cutting, skidding, sorting/stacking on the landing. Not cost effective to keep ####ing around with it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4x4American

the guy i worked for wanted all of us (his workers) to bring home a load of firewood per night and sell it so we could make more money. at the end of the day he'd tell us to take the skidder out and bring whatever firewood we wanted to the landing to chop up and take home. he'd even grab a go devil and help us split it sometimes. that guy was good with having us take firewood. after a 9 hour day of falling, staying after cutting firewood was the last thing on our list but we'd do it and get a little money


----------



## 4x4American

oh... short bars and bore cutting stink! piss on GOL


----------



## Blazin

slowp said:


> So, what is required in the contract? Was there enough to make a saw log above that 12"? Why mess with tops if you make good money off the logs and aren't required to do anything with the tops? Don't know about where you live, but out here what is in the contract gets done. If it isn't in it, it stays.
> 
> It's hard to say whether a "hack" job was done or not if you don't know what was required.



Private owned land, anywhere between 20 to 500 acres. I do KNOW what was required on the half dozen or so of the latest ones I've seen butchered, 50/50 split on the log scale and tops pulled out for $25 a cord if the logger takes them... in the "contract". The 3 dozen hangers left, on the 100 acre piece musta been in the contract, and a few 6 or 8 thousand feet of that would sell for pallet logs. Carry on............


----------



## 4x4American

Here in the Atlantic Northeast (ANE) there's a big push for GOL stuff, sending loggers to school to get certified, this and that. There trying to teach things like: it's not the size that matters it's what ya do with it, open face notches should be used in every cut, bore everything too, do a dance around the tree, they also advise to run safety chain. What's with the government trying to protect us from ourselves? Awhile back I think it was Patty who posted some B.C. safety stuff, it wasn't nothing like safety stuff here in the ANE. At least in the B.C. one they said that doing a humboldt notch is the better way, no bore cutting bs, and they weren't pushing the tiny bar either. There was also something about a written track record that follows the faller throughout their career. The employers can write on it and read it. That way during job switches the potential employer can check out the fallers background. Much like your permanent record from school.


----------



## Blazin

4x4American said:


> Here in the Atlantic Northeast (ANE) there's a big push for GOL stuff, sending loggers to school to get certified, this and that. There trying to teach things like: it's not the size that matters it's what ya do with it, open face notches should be used in every cut, bore everything too, do a dance around the tree, they also advise to run safety chain. What's with the government trying to protect us from ourselves? Awhile back I think it was Patty who posted some B.C. safety stuff, it wasn't nothing like safety stuff here in the ANE. At least in the B.C. one they said that doing a humboldt notch is the better way, no bore cutting bs, and they weren't pushing the tiny bar either. There was also something about a written track record that follows the faller throughout their career. The employers can write on it and read it. That way during job switches the potential employer can check out the fallers background. Much like your permanent record from school.



I'm not a fan of GOL at all, bore cutting a hard leaner is one thing, not every damn tree, Hardwoods here in the Northeast that are over 30" dbh are **** when it comes to grade for the most part.. I'm done getting in the east vs west discussions, different style over there. High stumps are not seen here, no yarders, it's a totally different situation on both accounts. We cut em ground level without a huge bar


----------



## northmanlogging

I believe I've mentioned this before, Humboldt stumps by necessity are a little bit higher say 12" at the most. 

However what most people see when they view a PNW logging unit, is the bottom side of the stump, which can be much higher, or the side view also appearing to be much higher.


Why the majority of the east coast sticks with short bars is a mystery to me, other than maybe weight or just plain ole tradition, I can't think of any logical reason to use a short bar for falling.

As far as east vs west, yeah its a dead horse, both sides can learn from the other... or not.


----------



## slowp

It's definitely November here in the PNW. They aren't flooding, but the creeks and rivers are running high today. Some are even muddy--must be logging up there!


----------



## Keen

After talking about load rejection I thought some of you would find this grading sheet interesting. This is from a job that im currently on producing mill bought timber. We are paid by the mbf. Logs have to be almost perfect or you get docked.
I have not been required to goto any GOL classes or any other safety classes for that matter......thankfully. I got some letters from the mill calling for a loggers meeting but never went. I would much rather be putting wood on the ground and making money.


----------



## bitzer

Pulp/firewood is part of most contracts around here. Anything that is 8' and straight enough, but too small to make a log is firewood/pulp. Hardwood of course. Usually $100/cord delivered. I cut a lot of MFL properties and there is a certain standard that has to be followed as far as utilization and what the woods looks like after the fact. 4" max on ruts and so on. Of course there are always exceptions and loopholes. When things become unprofitable I draw the line. The pulp mills around here require us to be SFI certified, but no one requires chainsaw certs that I know of. I've never taken any classes. My forester thought I should take some classes when I first got started production logging. Here I am jacking trees and using dutchmans and so on and he wanted me to take some GOL type class for like $75. Yeah ok. 

And long bars will put a lot more timber on the ground than short bars! A lot easier too. That's ok that most eastern guys still run the short bars. More wood for me to cut.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Gologit said:


> I've seen that happen. The mill didn't fail the load but we had to send a guy and a saw up there to trim off all the pig's ears. Picky, picky, picky.



Usually it's just a reoccurring problem unless there were 3inch knobs all the way around. If that were the case I'd fail it too even if it were just one load. Should say have someone come in and clean it up. Usually were pretty good about that stuff unless it's just blatant then the problems start.


----------



## northmanlogging

per


slowp said:


> Oops, when I thought out the math, I had to undo the like. A PNW style log truck kinda hauls close to 10 cords gross or rounding up 5 mbf. So, that would be $200 mbf. Don't make me think in CCF, please....



well 10 cord at 100 a cord is 1000, right, well the truck gets 3-500 off the top, leaving at best 700 split 2 ways leaving me with $350, and a diesel bill, and skidder parts, and saw parts, and insurance... and short 2 days.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello......i'm a lurker?


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> hello......i'm a lurker?


That's ironic. A minute ago I _almost _referred to "not quite as handsome mike" as "handsome mike" as the original had been banned by his wife! Good to see you Sir, I've been back on here for a few weeks with zero virus/malware issues. Hope you and your family are well


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> per
> 
> 
> well 10 cord at 100 a cord is 1000, right, well the truck gets 3-500 off the top, leaving at best 700 split 2 ways leaving me with $350, and a diesel bill, and skidder parts, and saw parts, and insurance... and short 2 days.



or in 2 days you can buck and split the 10 cords in between jobs and sell for 200-240 a cord ,it's all in how you do the numbers  with a helper of course , no way i'd wanna do 10 cord in 2 days myself


----------



## JakeG

Mornin' everyone...

Mike, I've also been on for a couple weeks without any problems!


----------



## jwilly

Hello Mike


----------



## treeslayer2003

good to see y'all. sure does look different in here, hopefully it stays put this time.


----------



## HuskStihl

Just received my "Nate Dogg's" for the 394. They look like some sort of 80's ninja weapon, which is a very good thing. Pics in the saw later. Morning Jake, I'm alternating between taking stuff outta people and giving questionable advice on the homeowner helper forum


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Just received my "Nate Dogg's" for the 394. They look like some sort of 80's ninja weapon, which is a very good thing. Pics in the saw later. Morning Jake, I'm alternating between taking stuff outta people and giving questionable advice on the homeowner helper forum


I'm home sick again today. . . Lookin forward to pics. Sure hope the dern things werk and fit right.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> Just received my "Nate Dogg's" for the 394. They look like some sort of 80's ninja weapon, which is a very good thing. Pics in the saw later. Morning Jake, I'm alternating between taking stuff outta people and giving questionable advice on the homeowner helper forum



Got mine in too! I should have ordered (a long time ago) the mounting hardware for the outer spike on both saws! No big deal cause I need a bunch of nick nacks!


----------



## HuskStihl

So I put on the Nate dogg's, had to do a little drilling, counter-sinking, and grinding, but the bad-assed big dogs are on, and look pretty awesome.


----------



## HuskStihl

More


----------



## HuskStihl

Last


----------



## JakeG

Good deal Jon. My holes lined up but the top left ( rounded part ) needs to be ground to clear the muffler.


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Good deal Jon. My holes lined up but the top left ( rounded part ) needs to be ground to clear the muffler.


On mine the screw holding the "chain bumper thingy" on wouldn't clear the case, so I countersunk it and ground the head down a few milimeters


----------



## JakeG

Good to know, I didn't get that far!


----------



## Metals406

Jon, besides the catcher screw, was there any other mounting issues? I templated these without a saw in hand -- which is pretty tough.

Like Jake was saying, the upper portion (rear) of the inner was hitting his muffler a little.

They certainly do make the saw look tough!


----------



## Metals406

Wait, you could have mounted the catcher to the outer dog and not had to countersink or grind. . . Right?


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> Wait, you could have mounted the catcher to the outer dog and not had to countersink or grind. . . Right?



Could have I guess. I like it where it is, and grinding down the head was no big deal. No other issues on mine. The front bar bolt doesn't go thru the dawg as it does on the stock, but I don't see this as a problem. Jakes muffler must be bent. Take it off and tap it with something

"Conversation" me how you would like to receive remuneration as I am very satisfied with the kick-ass product


----------



## Trx250r180

if you mount the roller catcher to the outer dog ,it makes it easier to get the powerhead off the bar if you get pinched

Dogs look badazz ,got a stihl look to them


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Could have I guess. I like it where it is, and grinding down the head was no big deal. No other issues on mine. The front bar bolt doesn't go thru the dawg as it does on the stock, but I don't see this as a problem. Jakes muffler must be bent. Take it off and tap it with something
> 
> "Conversation" me *how you would like to receive remuneration* as I am very satisfied with the kick-ass product



I'd like free healthcare. . . Can you be here by Tuesday?


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> if you mount the roller catcher to the outer dog ,it makes it easier to get the powerhead off the bar if you get pinched



Yup!


----------



## mdavlee

I'm glad they fit. It took a lot of emails back and forth to get right.


----------



## HuskStihl

It is raining in SE TX this morning, and not just a little bit. It had been very, very dry from 2009 until about 2 months ago. A new family moved into our area and bought a piece of land that used to flood, then started building their house at the lowest point on the land. I told them their desert used to be a lake, but I don't think they believed me


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> It is raining in SE TX this morning, and not just a little bit. It had been very, very dry from 2009 until about 2 months ago. A new family moved into our area and bought a piece of land that used to flood, then started building their house at the lowest point on the land. I told them their desert used to be a lake, but I don't think they believed me


They'll believe you when their table floats outta the kitchen.

Sent from my cellphone using modern technology


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> It is raining in SE TX this morning, and not just a little bit. It had been very, very dry from 2009 until about 2 months ago. A new family moved into our area and bought a piece of land that used to flood, then started building their house at the lowest point on the land. I told them their desert used to be a lake, but I don't think they believed me




Get them a nice house warming gift. A kayak maybe, or some life preservers.


----------



## JakeG

Nate I also need to pay you!


----------



## Metals406

I sure do like the looks of them 562 dawgz! Dem 394-395 dawgz are spanky as well. 

You can PP me $64 to: [email protected]

Hope they give you lots of good face and bucking cuts . 

Sent from my cellphone using modern technology


----------



## northmanlogging

Ran into a nice pretty lady employed by Greenpeace today, she was trying to stop "old growth" logging in asia... 

I asked her to politely do some honest research into the other side of logging. May have been a whole bunch of wasted air but I did try to be polite and maybe sway her to some truth and reality.


----------



## Metals406

mdavlee said:


> I'm glad they fit. It took a lot of emails back and forth to get right.



Wait a second. . . Mike, was I supposed to send you a 394 set for your templating help?

Sent from my cellphone using modern technology


----------



## mdavlee

Metals406 said:


> Wait a second. . . Mike, was I supposed to send you a 394 set for your templating help?
> 
> Sent from my cellphone using modern technology


No I'm good for now. Might need a set for a 390 husky here soon


----------



## madhatte

Metals406 said:


> Wait a second. . . Mike, was I supposed to send you a 394 set for your templating help?



*whine*

still no good fullwraps for 7900's.. *wheeze * 

please advise


----------



## HuskStihl

madhatte said:


> *whine*
> 
> still no good fullwraps for 7900's.. *wheeze *
> 
> please advise


What's a "7900"?










opcorn:


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> *whine*
> 
> still no good fullwraps for 7900's.. *wheeze *
> 
> please advise



I can send you a set of dawgz. . . No wrap though. :-(


----------



## TheJollyLogger

11-23-13
Georgetown TX

We woke up to strange conditions. There was a strange, hard, yet clear film on all the standing water on the property. It looked like glass, yet disappeared when placed in the palm of your hand. All of the humans and animals emitted a foglike substance from their mouths and noses when they breathed. We went and stocked up on beer just as a precaution. My neighbor has said he has seen this before, and lighting a large bonfire and imbibing alcohol usually helps, so we are going to try that. If this is my last transmission, just keep em sharp and out of the dirt........................


----------



## northmanlogging

it was 20 degrees here wednesday...

that clear stuff is called ice... just so you know... beer, whisky, fire... lots of fire, and 4 wheel drive machines... you'll be just fine.

Just got called out to dump a fat cotton wood. put a big mean cody style siswheel with a secondary Tramp style sis, and jacked it over.

Made for some really f'ing load crackling on the way down, pulled the roots right out of the ground!

Sorry no pics, no camera today.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

northmanlogging said:


> it was 20 degrees here wednesday...
> 
> that clear stuff is called ice... just so you know... beer, whisky, fire... lots of fire, and 4 wheel drive machines... you'll be just fine.
> 
> Just got called out to dump a fat cotton wood. put a big mean cody style siswheel with a secondary Tramp style sis, and jacked it over.
> 
> Made for some really f'ing load crackling on the way down, pulled the roots right out of the ground!
> 
> Sorry no pics, no camera today.


Beer, check. Wiskey, check. Big fire, check. 4wd, ( come on, it's Texas, ) big check. Call ex to make up, no answer, leave message, check. Call her sister, check. Max out credit card with Treestuff, check. Ex calls back, WTH, Check...........

Wait a minute, it's just ice?!? Like the stuff we put beer in? It goes away?!? It's not the end of the world? Hoh boy, gotta go.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Beer, check. Wiskey, check. Big fire, check. 4wd, ( come on, it's Texas, ) big check. Call ex to make up, no answer, leave message, check. Call her sister, check. Max out credit card with Treestuff, check. Ex calls back, WTH, Check...........
> 
> Wait a minute, it's just ice?!? Like the stuff we put beer in? It goes away?!? It's not the end of the world? Hoh boy, gotta go.


 Jeff, c'mon bro, never call the ex. not even if it the end of the world. less ya want to argue one last time lol.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jeff, c'mon bro, never call the ex. not even if it the end of the world. less ya want to argue one last time lol.


I just couldn't find her sister's number, lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

Good **** Boyz, good ****. I'm in Colorado, and you wouldn't believe the crazy **** that falls from the sky here.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Oh, the good news is, I did find a recipe for homemade tin pants, if anyone's interested.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Where are ya in Colorado, Jon? I was out there for a long time. Jeff


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Beer, check. Wiskey, check. Big fire, check. 4wd, ( come on, it's Texas, ) big check. Call ex to make up, no answer, leave message, check. Call her sister, check. Max out credit card with Treestuff, check. Ex calls back, WTH, Check...........
> 
> Wait a minute, it's just ice?!? Like the stuff we put beer in? It goes away?!? It's not the end of the world? Hoh boy, gotta go.


You sound good jolly Jeff, you sound good. Glad to hear it


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks, buddy, I am good. Just been busy as hell, new tablet, new phone, and my pics are all screwed up. Maybe these rain days will give me time to figure it out and post some pics.


----------



## treeslayer2003

good to here you'r well Jeff, I was thinkin that zipline got ya.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> good to here you'r well Jeff, I was thinkin that zipline got ya.


Where do yah think I've been? We've been safety checking it almost every night, lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh you havin to much fun lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh you havin to much fun lol.


Both my older kids have a hockey tournament in Denver over the thanksgiving break


----------



## northmanlogging

If that recipe is real I'll hear it.

Husk just gave me one more reason to not have kids...
reason 184: interstate trips for really boring sports games, and or teenie bobber musak...

reason 185: getting arrested for knocking out the referee and or show security.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Homemade Tin Pants

1 pair Carhartts or Dickies cotton duck pants ( I like the double knee, amazon.com for 23.99)
Beeswax ( Don't laugh, I use toilet rings, just make sure they're beeswax, 1.99 )
Linseed oil (If you can't find raw, boiled is fine but add a tablespoon of baking soda to reduce the acidity 7.99 )

Melt the beeswax and add the linseed oil. Stir well. I put my pants ( or jacket, or hat, etc.) on an old tarp, to reduce the mess. Paint the solution on with a disposable paintbrush. Be generous, it's kind of a wax on, wax off type process. Then, for pants, I'll usually take a blowdryer and a few old rags, and heat an area, and rub it in, paying close attention to the seams. Then wipe the excess off. Another method I have used is an old iron, to really penetrate. If you want, you can add a little orange oil to reduce the linseed oil smell, but I kind of like it, reminds me of an old baseball glove. Let em hang For a couple days, and you're good to go. You're basically making oilcloth. I think Filsons uses paraffin these days, but I like the beeswax better. Never wash em, and reapply as needed. Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jon, I lived in Parker for 15 yrs, it's a great town. If ya need a virtual tour guide, I can let ya know all the best places to get in trouble.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> Homemade Tin Pants
> 
> 1 pair Carhartts or Dickies cotton duck pants ( I like the double knee, amazon.com for 23.99)
> Beeswax ( Don't laugh, I use toilet rings, just make sure they're beeswax, 1.99 )
> Linseed oil (If you can't find raw, boiled is fine but add a tablespoon of baking soda to reduce the acidity 7.99 )
> 
> Melt the beeswax and add the linseed oil. Stir well. I put my pants ( or jacket, or hat, etc.) on an old tarp, to reduce the mess. Paint the solution on with a disposable paintbrush. Be generous, it's kind of a wax on, wax off type process. Then, for pants, I'll usually take a blowdryer and a few old rags, and heat an area, and rub it in, paying close attention to the seams. Then wipe the excess off. Another method I have used is an old iron, to really penetrate. If you want, you can add a little orange oil to reduce the linseed oil smell, but I kind of like it, reminds me of an old baseball glove. Let em hang For a couple days, and you're good to go. You're basically making oilcloth. I think Filsons uses paraffin these days, but I like the beeswax better. Never wash em, and reapply as needed. Jeff


Waxed cotton is old school. . . Lots of different recipes out there.
A lot if guys don't like the linseed oil cause of the smell. Other oils can be used. Right now I have leather treating wax that's similar to Obenaufs. It's beeswax, grapeseed oil, and a dab of paraffin.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I like the grapeseed oil idea, I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## 1270d

On the subject of filsons... when I was newly married my lovely wife helped me out by throwing my crusty fils on coat in the washer. I came out kinda funky. Shortly after I started working in cabs full time and haven't worn it since. 

Can I resurrect it with a rub down of wax or oil or some such?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

You can buy wax from filson's or make your own, but yes, they can be resurrected .


----------



## OlympicYJ

I'm assuming it still fits? Also to get it fully re-waxed you can send it back to Filson and they will re-wax it by dipping it back in the tank. I've hand redone mine and it was an hour or two job but it was still waxed, I just needed more on it lol Just like anything it will cost but it will ensure it's back in the seams and hard to reach places. I forget how much it costs but it might be worth it for a full re-waxing.


----------



## slowp

I have used boot grease. It's kind of messy and be careful where you sit! I had to carry a towel to protect the pickup seat for a bit. I did a touchup, not a whole new wax.


----------



## Samlock

TheJollyLogger said:


> Homemade Tin Pants
> 
> 1 pair Carhartts or Dickies cotton duck pants ( I like the double knee, amazon.com for 23.99)
> Beeswax ( Don't laugh, I use toilet rings, just make sure they're beeswax, 1.99 )
> Linseed oil (If you can't find raw, boiled is fine but add a tablespoon of baking soda to reduce the acidity 7.99 )
> 
> Melt the beeswax and add the linseed oil. Stir well. I put my pants ( or jacket, or hat, etc.) on an old tarp, to reduce the mess. Paint the solution on with a disposable paintbrush. Be generous, it's kind of a wax on, wax off type process. Then, for pants, I'll usually take a blowdryer and a few old rags, and heat an area, and rub it in, paying close attention to the seams. Then wipe the excess off. Another method I have used is an old iron, to really penetrate. If you want, you can add a little orange oil to reduce the linseed oil smell, but I kind of like it, reminds me of an old baseball glove. Let em hang For a couple days, and you're good to go. You're basically making oilcloth. I think Filsons uses paraffin these days, but I like the beeswax better. Never wash em, and reapply as needed. Jeff



Just remember the raw linseed oil spoils too. I had a good jacket, treated with raw oil, , which I left by accident in a warm closet when it was wet, and it grew mold in few days. I can assure that's smelly. I had to burn it.

Boiled linseed oil doesn't feed mold no more, but it makes the fabric really hard. Especially between legs. Cracking is possible.


----------



## HuskStihl

Ok, so I have to reaffirm my clueless outsider status, and these recipes are awesome, but why? Waterproof clothing has come a long way, is fairly inexpensive, and quite comfortable. Why make and wear this smelly, cracky stuff?


----------



## Joe46

It's really about the toughness of the Filson Tin Wear. If you're working in the brush that we have here in the PNW your Gore Tex stuff just isn't going to last. Even your really good rainwear is going to end up ripped beyond use in a year or much less.


----------



## Metals406

I second what Joe said. Think about why "dusters" came outta OZ. Keeps ya cool when it's hot, dry when wet, and tough enough to keep briars and such at bay.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## HuskStihl

OK then, I knew there had to be an explanation. Thx. Let's all just pretend this never happened


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> OK then, I knew there had to be an explanation. Thx. Let's all just pretend this never happened



Ewww, yeah -- about that. This is going in your permanent record. . . Yeah. . . 







Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Metals406

I'm also going to need those TPS reports by the end of the day.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## HuskStihl

Long day in airports


----------



## HuskStihl

Spending 2 nights in my wife's college friends husband's condo on the slopes of vail. 15 million dollar, 6000 sq ft penthouse. Some women marry better than others.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm considering getting a massively oversize hickory shirt (zipper front) and treating it with the toilet ring/ linseed oil... maybe get some really f'ing big dickies pants and give em the same treatment? Won't be as tough as Filsons but at least I'll still be able to pay the mortgage at the end of the year.


----------



## HuskStihl

You should just be more like Clint and log naked!


----------



## Spotted Owl

Get some heavy duty overalls like carhartts or the like. Then get some Sno seal, Hubbards boot gears and boot oil, and then several tins of the filsons wax treatment. Heat it all up together, and mix well. Then warm up the fabric in the dryer or by the stove. Then next step should be done in the shop, get a paint brush and slather it all over, the hang by the stove in the shop over night to soak in good. 

Do not wear in anything that isn't called the crummy or crew bus. It will last a good long time is pennies on the dollar to real tin gear.

Let us know how it works out for ya. I have seen two guys do this in the past and it worked well for them. It does leach into the clothing worn under though.



Owl


----------



## JakeG

What's this "stove in the shop" concept about?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

As soon as they make ripstop goretex, I'm all over it, but until then....


----------



## TheJollyLogger

northmanlogging said:


> I'm considering getting a massively oversize hickory shirt (zipper front) and treating it with the toilet ring/ linseed oil... maybe get some really f'ing big dickies pants and give em the same treatment? Won't be as tough as Filsons but at least I'll still be able to pay the mortgage at the end of the year.


I'm on day four of this storm, lots of rain, haven't gotten wet yet. Are they Filson's? No. Do they work? Yep.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Spending 2 nights in my wife's college friends husband's condo on the slopes of vail. 15 million dollar, 6000 sq ft penthouse. Some women marry better than others.


Jon, do me a favor and check if I still have a warrant in Vail, would ya? I don't really remember that night, but I'm sure the cops do.


----------



## Spotted Owl

JakeG said:


> What's this "stove in the shop" concept about?



Aint'cha got a wood stove in yer shop? I think that's almost a requirement around here. Let's see we got a Fisher in the basement shop, an Orley in the other, and I think this winter we're gonna build a stove for the barn too. Ya gotsta do something or the refreshments is gonna freeze up. Then where would ya be?

Speaking of stoves in the shop, I'll cut and paste this from the firewood board. This may turn into the barn heater, who knows.

********************************************************************************************

OK time for another project with the kiddos.

Please save all the insurance, emissions, EPA, wood eater, smoke dragons are evil, baby seals are gonna die, etc. type stuff.

This is just a plain ole fun project for the kids and me to tackle this winter as we have some time for it. May finish or it may finish next winter, we'll see how it goes.

Hodge podge away, mix match come up with something good. This may end up being the sit around the fire in the driveway stove for us. Or it may wind up busted down and reused in other projects later, who knows. It will not be put into service until and unless I deem it safe.


Here is what we have thought up so far:

Has to be a barrel, we found some 24" pipe, .375 walls. 5' long. Will have to be cut way down.
There has to be a cooking surface so, the kids would like to use heavy diamond plate for that.

That's it so far.

Leg, door, air intake, all the rest........ Any ideas? Creative is what we are after, re purposing is way cool, looks is a factor also.

We did find some how some place high temp pink paint, I was told this is a must have for this project.

What say the masses.



Owl


----------



## JakeG

Being from Texas, I'd turn it into an offset stick burner aka, a smoker/pit. See avatar . Every heavy gauge pipe looks like a BBQ pit to me.


----------



## Joe46

I think a double barrel would really put out the heat, but not sure about the spacing between the 2 to have a cooking surface.


----------



## northmanlogging

JakeG said:


> What's this "stove in the shop" concept about?



Its F'ing cold and wet here... all f'ing year!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Joe46 said:


> I think a double barrel would really put out the heat, but not sure about the spacing between the 2 to have a cooking surface.


We had a double barrel in the shop growing up, about 2' spacing. Worked great, just needed welding gloves to get the coffee pot off the diamond plate.


----------



## treeslayer2003

my shop stove is an old expansion tank from a canning house boiler. 3/8 walls, 1/2 ends. I could put 5' wood in it but just shove chunks in most the time. it will hold a wheel barrow load if its real cold that lasts most the day.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Jon, do me a favor and check if I still have a warrant in Vail, would ya? I don't really remember that night, but I'm sure the cops do.


The Vail police dept looks about as scary as the cy-fair ISD PD. I'll bet you're safe. This is an annoying little town. I've been to steamboat and liked it much better. There's a fur shop here. I've never actually seen one. Wanted to go in and ask for a Rudy Garminsch coat. (10 credits for whomever gets that)


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> The Vail police dept looks about as scary as the cy-fair ISD PD. I'll bet you're safe. This is an annoying little town. I've been to steamboat and liked it much better. There's a fur shop here. I've never actually seen one. Wanted to go in and ask for a Rudy Garminsch coat. (10 credits for whomever gets that)


Vail was built from scratch in the 70's. Gerald Ford was one of the original investors. They built it right on I-70 so he wouldn't get lost, and made it look like a little german town so he could pretend he'd really defected.


----------



## slowp

The town of Vail paid for an Oregon skyline logger to move his equipment there and back. He logged a small unit so they could see how a yarder works in bug kill. 

Steamboat resorted to "outlaw" hauling to get their gondola cable from the railroad to the hill. They trucked it at night because I guess it was way over the weight limits. Steamboat was discussing using a yarder to log their bug kill, but I didn't see anything worth doing as far as making money. They could put a carriage on their lift lines?


----------



## Spotted Owl

northmanlogging said:


> Its F'ing cold and wet here... all f'ing year!



Not the normal amount of wet lately, but plenty of dam cold going on. Have to bust up the water tanks every couple hours when I'm home, and leave them at a slow run while I'm gone, to keep from freezing. Now the radio is talking about low teens and single digits on the valley floor in the next week or so. I sure hope that doesn't happen or it will be all out mayhem and pandemonium. Especially if there is any kind of moisture involved at all, in anyway shape or form. We get that cold from time to time in our little micro climate here at the house, but the masses will be amazing to watch in burbs.



Owl


----------



## HuskStihl

slowp said:


> The town of Vail paid for an Oregon skyline logger to move his equipment there and back. He logged a small unit so they could see how a yarder works in bug kill.
> 
> Steamboat resorted to "outlaw" hauling to get their gondola cable from the railroad to the hill. They trucked it at night because I guess it was way over the weight limits. Steamboat was discussing using a yarder to log their bug kill, but I didn't see anything worth doing as far as making money. They could put a carriage on their lift lines?


I have a feeling the town of vail could pretty much buy Oregon if they wanted


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Vail is actually a lousy ski hill above a fake little wannabe bavarian village, populated by people that can't afford aspen. I lived there for a little while, and hated it. Now Aspen, now that's the place.


----------



## slowp

Spotted Owl said:


> Not the normal amount of wet lately, but plenty of dam cold going on. Have to bust up the water tanks every couple hours when I'm home, and leave them at a slow run while I'm gone, to keep from freezing. Now the radio is talking about low teens and single digits on the valley floor in the next week or so. I sure hope that doesn't happen or it will be all out mayhem and pandemonium. Especially if there is any kind of moisture involved at all, in anyway shape or form. We get that cold from time to time in our little micro climate here at the house, but the masses will be amazing to watch in burbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


 
Wow. I just looked at the extended forecast and it mentions a 500 foot snow level next week. Of course, things can change.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

We had a little cold snap. Blue norther blew in, hasn't gotten out of the thirties for about four days, and rainy. It was funny going into town and seeing all the folks bundled up like they lived in Fairbanks. Tramp would have laughed his butt off.


----------



## slowp

Then there's the Filson tin cloth hat of many uses.


----------



## Metals406

The key to these recipes, is enough paraffin to keep the oil and beeswax contained, where it doesn't rub off on anything.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## northmanlogging

The shop at ma's place has been through 2-3 stoves in the last 20 years, the best one was an old industrial hot water tank, 3' in diameter and 4 feet long. Load it up with a wheelbarrow and 4-5 gallons of used motor oil, 4 hours later you could still see your breath but at least you could work without the wrenches sticking to your fingers...

I suppose we could eventually finish walling off the back side and maybe do something about all the knot holes in the ruff cut 1x6 grampa stole from summit timber back in the 60's, or the hole my uncle put in the roof with the aid of some tnt and a stump... but it is still a whole lot better than working outside.


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> Not the normal amount of wet lately, but plenty of dam cold going on. Have to bust up the water tanks every couple hours when I'm home, and leave them at a slow run while I'm gone, to keep from freezing. Now the radio is talking about low teens and single digits on the valley floor in the next week or so. I sure hope that doesn't happen or it will be all out mayhem and pandemonium. Especially if there is any kind of moisture involved at all, in anyway shape or form. We get that cold from time to time in our little micro climate here at the house, but the masses will be amazing to watch in burbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl




We're still warm and dry here. You guys up north can send us a little rain if you can spare it. I think it got clear down to 38 last night.
They keep telling us that fire season is over but the pine needles still crunch when I walk on them.
A CalFire slash burn "wandered" a little yesterday but it didn't burn anything but cut-over ground so it didn't make the newspapers. Funny how that happens.
The guys down south of me are still toughing it out in the Rim Fire burn salvage. Between that and the burn salvage from the Ponderosa Fire everybody is working in the black. I sure don't miss that part of logging...sometimes retirement is really nice.


----------



## JakeG

Bob I didn't realize it was that warm where you are. I assume Northern California. It's mid 30's here in SE TX . We've got plenty of rain to spare but don't think I can send it your way.


----------



## Gologit

JakeG said:


> Bob I didn't realize it was that warm where you are. I assume Northern California. It's mid 30's here in SE TX . We've got plenty of rain to spare but don't think I can send it your way.



Yup, it's nice here. Where I live is about 2500 feet and our winter temps are pretty mild. Very seldom do we hit single digits and there's just enough snow to be decorative without being a PITA.
Up the hill a ways it's Donner Party country, though. Serious snow. And skiers. Lots of skiers.

You guys get some seriously bad weather down there. We bought a travel trailer last year and had to go to Rice to pick it up. I asked the sales lady at the factory what would be a good time of the year, weather-wise, to make the trip. She just laughed and said "Hon, this is Texas...there ain't no good time of the year". She exaggerated a little but we went in July and we had all the hot weather we wanted.


----------



## slowp

No rain forecast for here until the weekend. I am enjoying the 4 hours of sunlight and find myself contemplating a heavy thinning of the trees to the south of the house. The sun is not high enough to clear them this time of year. I might get another hour of sun if they were absent.


----------



## 1270d

TheJollyLogger said:


> We had a little cold snap. Blue norther blew in, hasn't gotten out of the thirties for about four days, and rainy. It was funny going into town and seeing all the folks bundled up like they lived in Fairbanks. Tramp would have laughed his butt off.




That's funny. I get a kick out of spring when it finally cracks 30 again and folks are out in their drive washing cars in flip flops and tee's.


----------



## madhatte

Why is it that every time I take a spill in the woods, my head ends up downhill? To hell with gravity, I say!


----------



## Gologit

I usually wind up at a 45 degree angle to the slope. That's another difference between Foresters and fallers. You folks are more linear and oriented to the landscape while we're always trying to keep things in lead and make it easy on the skidders.


----------



## JakeG

1270d said:


> That's funny. I get a kick out of spring when it finally cracks 30 again and folks are out in their drive washing cars in flip flops and tee's.



People down here can take those temps just fine... But throw in a light rain and logging comes to a halt. No one has worked in almost a week now due to mid-30's-mid-40 temps and light rain.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I always look around hoping no one saw me lol.
Bob, hope your recovering nicely.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

JakeG said:


> People down here can take those temps just fine... But throw in a light rain and logging comes to a halt. No one has worked in almost a week now due to mid-30's-mid-40 temps and light rain.


I will have to say, I have lived all over, from Calgary to Florida, and never been as miserable as a 35 degree drizzly day in Houston.


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> I will have to say, I have lived all over, from Calgary to Florida, and never been as miserable as a 35 degree drizzly day in Houston.



There you have it fellas... If you show up in July or August you won't be miserable. Just ask Bob


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Why is it that every time I take a spill in the woods, my head ends up downhill? To hell with gravity, I say!


 The trick is to turn that gravity assisted flop into a semi-graceful somersault. Jump up and raise arms at the end to get a higher score. More points are awarded for a hard hat staying on. If you can't do a somersault, be sure to point your toes or points will be deducted.


----------



## HuskStihl

I fall down all the time. No somersault, toes not pointed. Usually a dull thud followed by profanity proportionate to the level of discomfort.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> I will have to say, I have lived all over, from Calgary to Florida, and never been as miserable as a 35 degree drizzly day in Houston.



Houston can feel annoyingly cold and wet, but nothing like the "fear inducing" cold I grew up with in Fargo. When u'r driving and it's -40 (maybe -75 with windchill) you know you are a stall or crash away from a bad time. A dad and 2 kids from my Cub Scout troop died when their car got stuck in a blizzard in '81


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can't like that Jon


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Houston can feel annoyingly cold and wet, but nothing like the "fear inducing" cold I grew up with in Fargo. When u'r driving and it's -40 (maybe -75 with windchill) you know you are a stall or crash away from a bad time. A dad and 2 kids from my Cub Scout troop died when their car got stuck in a blizzard in '81


Winter in the High Prarie can be totally unforgiving. That's why I'm on the mountainous side of the prarie. Although, the coldest temp recorded in the lower 48 was in Montana -- just outside of Three Forks.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## slowp

Hmmmf, I believe the lowest temperature was in Seneca, Oregon. It could very well have been Winthrop, WA in 1968. The last recorded temp was -40 there and then the official thermometer broke.


----------



## slowp

Oops, my bad. Seneca has the record for Oregon. 
_Seneca experiences the coolest weather in Grant County, Oregon and has the distinction of the coldest official temperature recorded in the Oregon: 54 degrees below zero. The main industries in Seneca are ranching and timber production._

But we can't be sure about Winthrop!


----------



## Metals406

http://www.currentresults.com/Weather-Extremes/US/coldest.php

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Kfd518

I thought it was cold in Feb 2011 here in central texas with the windy ice storm we got hit with. I went up to South Dakota the following week after having been up there thanksgiving 2010 both of those trips showed me what cold really was. But I do agree that the funk of drizzly cold here at home is flat out bone chilling. I learned why folks north of the red river own rubber sole boots though for everyday chores… that wet leather sole gets awful cold really quick!


----------



## paccity

Seneca, i have camped and rode in the malheurs . about the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Gologit

Bickleton, Washington. They have two seasons, winter and July.


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> http://www.currentresults.com/Weather-Extremes/US/coldest.php
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.


#2 on the wettest in the lower 48 is Laurel Mountain which i can see from my ft door. but if i remember rite the old coastrange town of valsetz or used to hold the record at 158", edit 130.56 average between 1936- 86 . as far as the cold goes bring it on, ease-yer to stay warm than stay cool . because to stay cool you can only get so nakid which no one needs to see anyhoo.


----------



## Metals406

I'd also rather be cold than wet.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## paccity

being both is just grand.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> http://www.currentresults.com/Weather-Extremes/US/coldest.php
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.


 
Well, that's just cheating, it was cold on a mountain pass for goodness sakes! Nobody has to live there. Now Winthrop is down in a cold valley, next to where two cold rivers meet, and we shan't know because of the broken thermometer....broken I say. That year the orchards froze up in that valley and the ears and some tails froze off on the calves. Dur residents had to valk uphill both vays in dur deep snow und even dough ve lived in anudder valley, our neighbor's vater froze und mom und dad vould take turns getting up and varming up dur cars during dur night. Yahhhhh, it vere cold dat year....


----------



## HuskStihl

All I know is that if your car needs a block heater, and the malls have an electrical outlet at each parking space, I don't want to live there.
Handsome mike, how's it going with u'r boy if'n ya don't mind me askin?


----------



## paccity

just because ya can save on fuel.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> All I know is that if your car needs a block heater, and the malls have an electrical outlet at each parking space, I don't want to live there.
> Handsome mike, how's it going with u'r boy if'n ya don't mind me askin?


 Jon, he done real good for four weeks. he no show Thursday and Monday, could have got this block done before the rain if he did. I just can't figure out how the youngans think nowdays. he is good on the grapple skidder when he wants to be, he just got to show up.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> just because ya can save on fuel.View attachment 320095



There's something I've never seen before. Kinda captures the imagination. I wish I could have been there to see how they loaded and unloaded that.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> There's something I've never seen before. Kinda captures the imagination. I wish I could have been there to see how they loaded and unloaded that.


 
Cutbank?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Cutbank?




That's what I was thinking. Either that or jack-knife the trailer alongside a bluff and gentle it on. I don't think a brow log would be high enough. I've loaded Cats and skidders and 966's that way on lowbeds but I'd rather pop them on over the back. I never even considered putting a skidder up on top of a load of logs. I'd think that you'd want the logs well saddled and tied down tight so they wouldn't roll under the tires.

I've hauled fuel tanks and yarder booms and spare tires and coils of rigging and a fire trailer once on top of a load of logs but those were all things you could put on with a shovel.

LOL...that picture sure gave me something to think about. How to do it and what would happen if... To me that was always half the fun of logging, figuring out stuff like that and then making it work.


----------



## Metals406

Clearly, they used alien antigravity technology to load and unload that skidder.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> There's something I've never seen before. Kinda captures the imagination. I wish I could have been there to see how they loaded and unloaded that.


i guess the story is the skidder rolled about 8 times. how and why it's on that load i don;t know but it's some logger improv.


----------



## Gologit

It looks like it might be just a little over height. Fraser, you have to find out the story behind that.


----------



## northmanlogging

Perhaps... when it rolled down whatever hill it may have rolled down and just happened to be timed perfectly with that log truck speeding by? And since its obviously a gypo outfit they figured what the Hel, just take it back to the shop, and we'll just tip er off the the cat when she gets there...

No it wasn't me


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Perhaps... when it rolled down whatever hill it may have rolled down and just happened to be timed perfectly with that log truck speeding by? And since its obviously a gypo outfit they figured what the Hel, just take it back to the shop, and we'll just tip er off the the cat when she gets there...
> 
> No it wasn't me


 
Yah, I thought about that too, but I'd need to drink a lot of adult beverages to be convinced, I think. Note that it has a flat tire so might stay on the load better. The cab has been shaped to be a little more aerodynamic. Maybe it is a super secret skidder prototype.


----------



## 1270d

Couldn't a big line loader put it up there?


----------



## HuskStihl

I was in Idaho Springs Colorado yesterday and saw a "log trailer" loaded past the maximum capacity being pulled by a very old pickup truck. The roads aren't exactly flat to the west of denver, and I was happy to see him head the opposite direction. Being me, I secretly wanted to ask him about his saws and talk about falling techniques.


----------



## lfnh

paccity said:


> Seneca, i have camped and rode in the malheurs . about the middle of nowhere.


 
some might say, not middle enough. even in ice fog.


----------



## twochains

Happy Thanksgiving fellas! My ol'Lady and my Son when South for turkey day...I hit the woods and had a great day of it, good pine and good oak. Hope you all had a great day with your families.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> I was in Idaho Springs Colorado yesterday and saw a "log trailer" loaded past the maximum capacity being pulled by a very old pickup truck. The roads aren't exactly flat to the west of denver, and I was happy to see him head the opposite direction. Being me, I secretly wanted to ask him about his saws and talk about falling techniques.



And then he would have pulled out his Poulan Wildthing -- and demonstrated the slopping backcut. :-D

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Metals406 said:


> And then he would have pulled out his Poulan Wildthing -- and demonstrated the slopping backcut. :-D
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.


I see you've been to Colorado, lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> And then he would have pulled out his Poulan Wildthing -- and demonstrated the slopping backcut. :-D
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.



You mean this whole time I coulda been making my sloping (both vertically and horizontally!) back cuts with a wild thing?! That would have saved me a thousand bucks


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> You mean this whole time I coulda been making my sloping (both vertically and horizontally!) back cuts with a wild thing?! That would have saved me a thousand bucks


Yeah, you got screwed.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## northmanlogging

You know those big saws are just for guys with small... egos... right, even the "real" professionals use no more than 50cc's and 20" bars


----------



## HuskStihl

I could never get the disposable saws to last much more than one season. But if you pay $150 for a new saw, you prolly shouldn't expect much overbuild


----------



## lfnh

HuskStihl said:


> You mean this whole time I coulda been making my sloping (both vertically and horizontally!) back cuts with a wild thing?! That would have saved me a thousand bucks


 
sloping: see slopping (paccity)

slash crew for you, my friend !


----------



## dooby

Howdy boys and girls- hope all is well with everyone. Happy turkey day to all. Been away from a computer for awhile. Two days left of rifle season then cat season starts along with some ice fishin. Oh "ya--- and enough work for gas. Work is slow here in the winter. All the mills have put everyone on quota's. Carpenter work is even slow. the web site format is diff. it seems harder for me to navigate. Cant figure out how to PM.


----------



## HuskStihl

Welcome back sir. PM's are now "conversations". Of you click in "inbox" you can "start a new conversation." It sounds like some sort of gay chainsaw dating site, but who doesn't want a good "conversation" now and again?


----------



## Metals406

dooby said:


> Howdy boys and girls- hope all is well with everyone. Happy turkey day to all. Been away from a computer for awhile. Two days left of rifle season then cat season starts along with some ice fishin. Oh "ya--- and enough work for gas. Work is slow here in the winter. All the mills have put everyone on quota's. Carpenter work is even slow. the web site format is diff. it seems harder for me to navigate. Cant figure out how to PM.


Oh, you missed the great hacking of 2013. The old site got attacked enough that it had to be moved to a different hosting software. You'll get used to it.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## dooby

HuskStihl said:


> Welcome back sir. PM's are now "conversations". Of you click in "inbox" you can "start a new conversation." It sounds like some sort of gay chainsaw dating site, but who doesn't want a good "conversation" now and again?


That's to bad bud_ this new site is very soft all the way around. In a metro-sexual sort of way. Anyhow this is probably an old discussion anyhow. And I wouldn't want the magisterium coming down on me.LOL. Change is hard, even harder when your stubborn.(modified J. Wayne Quote) 


Metals406 said:


> Oh, you missed the great hacking of 2013. The old site got attacked enough that it had to be moved to a different hosting software. You'll get used to it.
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.


 this sounds familiar tome somehow, like the lies on the news about a certain ins. program. At least they can't put ya in prison for not buying into(liking) a new forum site.LOL.


----------



## northmanlogging

gees, ya take 2 months off of logging, and spend half a day falling and skidding and the next day you wonder who ran you over with a truck...


----------



## treeslayer2003

I didn't think you'd take the whole winter off. you know you love it .


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> gees, ya take 2 months off of logging, and spend half a day falling and skidding and the next day you wonder who ran you over with a truck...


 
The next day??? I must be pretty wimpy. I've been feeling run over before I get off the hill.

Andy


----------



## HuskStihl

The weird thing about getting old is when soreness sets in. Where I used to hurt the day after, now I will really feel it 2-3 days later. Muscles, I mean. The joints start hurting immediately


----------



## northmanlogging

well When a really nice piece of timber reaches up and smacks you in the face, and its only about 7 miles from the house, and the owner is a nice young kid with a new family and and, well... there's a load or two of real creamy doug fir, and a whole pile of alder...

If it stops rainy real hard I might even get it done before spring. Got rained and blowed out today, too much mud and to much wind...

A little overdose of generic Alieve and all the sudden I'm stupor man.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Dredging up the weather stuff. Kind of interesting. I believe it about Prospect, AK being the coldest cause my old man was south of Prospect putting a set of chains on a grader in 70 below an it took all day; but I don't know about the wettest being Aberdeen Lake (the tards called it A. Reservoir). I swear Forks is rainier... and I've spent plenty of time in both places. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## slowp

Right now, the rain is slamming onto the house. Sounds windy out there, cozy inside. 
Tis a dark and stormy night.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gonna send my spare 385 cylinder and meteor piston off to Terry Landrum. He offers a "porting kit" and will port, squish cut, and machine the base of the cylinder. When I get it back I'll put it all together, advance the timing, and it'll hopefully fly. A hot 385 would put the 394 on stumping duty.


----------



## JakeG

Buddy's game camera, Victoria, TX.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't know weather i'd go cat huntin or just move.


----------



## northmanlogging

do cougars have taxidermists? out here that would be a real nice buck...


----------



## treeslayer2003

here to. I didn't think they would attack a mature buck like that. mebbe he had been wounded?


----------



## twochains

That would be a nice buck here also! LOL! I would throw a pack of hounds on that dude! Looks like a big "Tom".


----------



## HuskStihl

That's a big kitty. When I find a dead deer on my property I always wonder if there's one of those things around


----------



## Metals406

That buck would be a baby in these parts. ;-)

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't know weather i'd go cat huntin or just move.



I'd be a little leery after seeing that photo.

Other photos from this weekend.

Edit: other pics won't upload, I'll try again later. 

Anyway, good mornin folks!


----------



## JakeG

There we go


----------



## HuskStihl

Nice road kill!


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> Nice road kill!



Speaking of road kill... Turns out my "buddy" (who might turn into road kill, j/k) was messing with me about his game camera pic that I posted. What a turd.


----------



## nk14zp

JakeG said:


> Buddy's game camera, Victoria, TX.
> View attachment 320905


Nice cat.


----------



## twochains

Well, we are pulling out of the "Pumpkin Patch", the bluffs are slowing production to the point we are going backwards...time to move on. I have (4) more tracts ahead of me.


----------



## HuskStihl

Good to see you have all that work ahead of you. Work was pissing me off so much today I thought about calling your boss and seeing if he wanted to reform the "B" crew!


----------



## twochains

LMAO! You would have had fun today! Good sized to big hardwood skidding up out of steep ground with a ledge across the top. I only had one tree come out W/O re-hooking...not fun! 

Winter is coming! It was near 70* today and going to low 20's 2moro! Fricken ice storm coming...schools already closing for Thursday and Friday. They are possibly expecting an ice storm equal to '09, I lost power for 14 days. NFS claimed a loss of 32% of their timber! I haven't had a day off for a few weeks but I don't want to deal with ice and single digit wind chills.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Well, we are pulling out of the "Pumpkin Patch", the bluffs are slowing production to the point we are going backwards...time to move on. I have (4) more tracts ahead of me.


 huh, yer not gonna jus leave that timber? go back later?


----------



## twochains

I've got everything out that I cut. The bluffs are just slowing us down too much. I'd say we cut 80 to 90% of what we were going to cut. The way we handled the hardwood was cut all the bigger stuff, we cut no scrag or small saw logs off this place...the pine has been thinned. I'm glad we are leaving actually. 

The weather forecast is looking worse by the minute...might get 10" of snow by Monday...on top of ice! Gonna be at the house a couple days it's looking like!


----------



## HuskStihl

I used to live in Memphis, and those ice storms sucked big time. Stay safe and warm


----------



## treeslayer2003

we got one of those ice storms in the 90s, out of power 10 days. busted up a lot of trees. they say there is a chance we may get a little of that same storm.


----------



## HuskStihl

I was in DC for that "storm of the century" thing in the 90's. Shut the whole city down for at least a week. Gonna go from 82 today to 37 tomorrow in houston


----------



## twochains

I think that was the same storm where we got 19"s in Louisville....yeh it shut Louisville down. Me and my buddies with jacked up 4x4's volunteered to haul Dr.s and nurses to and from Hospitals. It was a mess, people would be walking to the grocery store, we picked up several families and took them to the store then waited for them and hauled them home. 

This fricken warm Southern moist air it what's gonna screw us! Anytime this scenario happens we get ice instead of snow. With todays temps being near 70, sap is going to be up in the timber and ice covered limbs, they will break like glass with single digit wind chills. Missouri is getting mostly snow. Ah Hell it's Winter...we have some kinda range for the year, 104* in Summer to singles in Winter....and like a heart moniter in between! LOL!


----------



## HuskStihl

Good hockey weather. My 10 year old girl (#17 in red) is about to open a can of whup ass on some poor kid.


----------



## twochains

That's fricken AWESOME! Good luck to her!


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon I ain't far from DC as the crow flies. I miss my jacked up truck. I still have it but pulled the motor for the handbrake's ride.


----------



## HuskStihl

During that storm I was driving a '92 honda civic. If I had the land cruiser at that time I would have ruled DC with an iron fist!


----------



## Trx250r180

Brrrrrrrrr ...............is the coffee hot in here ?


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> Brrrrrrrrr ...............is the coffee hot in here ?


Pretty sure Handsome Mike will have that under control


----------



## redprospector

Trx250r180 said:


> Brrrrrrrrr ...............is the coffee hot in here ?


 Mine is.

Andy


----------



## 1270d

We already iced over pretty good here. I could probably skate to the woods tomorrow.


----------



## slowp

19 here and will drop a couple more before the sun comes up. 54 in the house--some fool likes to sleep with the window cracked open. Coffee is hot and wood stove is going well.


----------



## HuskStihl

Still 72 and foggy here. I turned on the heat cause I thought it was supposed to hit last night. Nope, sweaty.


----------



## twochains

We got it coming and in a bad way! Weather guessers say up to an inch of ice and 10 inches of snow by Monday night. Leave it to me to not know if the generator is gonna start! Electric companies have been calling homes saying we might lose power for 6 days. The Southern front coming up is gonna wreck us I'm afraid! 

Man, I cut 2 loads of pine this morning and was fricken soaked! I packed out and got ready to leave and here come the trucks! I had to cut 25 ft off all my pine...the loader op turned the pole trailer over on the 3rd log! I was so wet and cold I was shaking uncontrollably. Gonna get a hot shower and go see about my generator. 

You fellas stay safe out there!


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> We got it coming and in a bad way! Weather guessers say up to an inch of ice and 10 inches of snow by Monday night. Leave it to me to not know if the generator is gonna start! Electric companies have been calling homes saying we might lose power for 6 days. The Southern front coming up is gonna wreck us I'm afraid!
> 
> Man, I cut 2 loads of pine this morning and was fricken soaked! I packed out and got ready to leave and here come the trucks! I had to cut 25 ft off all my pine...the loader op turned the pole trailer over on the 3rd log! I was so wet and cold I was shaking uncontrollably. Gonna get a hot shower and go see about my generator.
> 
> You fellas stay safe out there!


Remember to wear a shirt, it'll be warmer that way!


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Remember to wear a shirt, it'll be warmer that way!



LMAO! I could have gone w/o a shirt yesterday! Not today though..brrr! I would take snow over an ice storm any day of the week. Trees are drooping since my earlier post! Dangit..this could be bad!


----------



## Metals406

Nobody wins in an ice storm. Luckily, they're pretty rare in these parts.

Y'all want a winter forecast -- Google the 10 day forecast for Kalispell, MT. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

It's being said it could be the coldest 10 day stretch for us in 40 years! Hope it don't burn up too much of mah wood supply.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## twochains

As of right now it has changed to sleet, trees are iced but as long as it stays sleet or goes to snow our power has a better chance of staying on. Got the generator fired up and ready to go. Got all my chickens up except 3 crazy hens...I'll get them off their roost this evening, got the dogs houses packed in straw. Now all we can do is watch it and hope for the best.

Damn I just thought about my pine set I was in this morning, I started on the bottom of the hill and got half way up the slope...the timber is so tall and not used to not being crowded, I bet they are bowed down. My future pine sets here at the house are bowed over pretty bad, mature pine is just drooping. One thing about it...there won't be any logging till this ice gets out of the tops....barber chair city, and like right now! LOL!


----------



## Joe46

Well it was 16 here at my house this morning down in the lowlands. They are calling this a modified "arctic express", I guess just because this isn't much if any wind involved. Trust everybody stays safe and warm out there till this is over


----------



## twochains

Joe46 said:


> Well it was 16 here at my house this morning down in the lowlands. They are calling this a modified "arctic express", I guess just because this isn't much if any wind involved. Trust everybody stays safe and warm out there till this is over



Hope the same for you Sir! It was near 70* here yesterday! 45* drop in less than 24 hours! Awesome! 

Hey Joe, I hope you had a good Thanksgiving! Stay warm and safe Sir!


----------



## slowp

30 is our high for today. The Grapple Cat is using a lot of "fuel" during this spell. I just brought home another 16 pounds of "fuel". He's inhaling it, but he does earn it by keeping the mice population at 0 in the shop.


----------



## HuskStihl

72 at 8 this morning, now 20 degrees colder, twenty more by tomorrow morning. Actually feels good, been humid here the past 4 days. Hope all of you northerners (north of Houston) get thru without too much hardship


----------



## 1270d

I'll trade you husk. It was around 5 with a stiff wind today. Normally I would just turn the heater on and radio up but had some welding to do and 3 sets of double diamonds to tighten.

The rain stopped over night so we didn't end up with much ice in the trees. Roads sure are slick though. If only our great state would allow studded tires.


----------



## slowp

1270d said:


> I'll trade you husk. It was around 5 with a stiff wind today. Normally I would just turn the heater on and radio up but had some welding to do and 3 sets of double diamonds to tighten.
> 
> The rain stopped over night so we didn't end up with much ice in the trees. Roads sure are slick though. If only our great state would allow studded tires.


 
NOOOOO! You'll end up with two grooves going down the roads. Don't go there. Just drive on our passes in the summer if you thing studded tires are a good thing.....nooooooooo.


----------



## Metals406

As a lifelong stud user, and sometimes not, they're pretty overrated. Good tread and driving for the conditions is where it's at.


----------



## twochains

It has been probably since I was ten that I heard studded tires on asphalt. Just never really hear of them being used.


----------



## slowp

I used them. They came in handy once, when the road was a sheet of ice, I think. I drove so slowly coming down that I really don't know if they helped. Otherwise, down in the flats? A good set of mud/snow work well. I think 90% of the population thinks they need them from what I'm hearing of cars going by. I've never used them on my personal cars. 

A Subaru is a wonderful thing to drive on ice and no studs needed. I didn't see many Subarus Up Nort.


----------



## paccity

17 here this morn, don't think it broke 30 during the day. watching the little front off the coast to see if we get any white stuff . don't mind the cold as long as an inversion doe's not go with it. and duetz diesels are a cold blooded son of a b###h.


----------



## paccity

never owned a set of studs. just drive like you know how.


----------



## Trx250r180

the ground is white here ...........


----------



## JakeG

Got home and it feels about perfect! We have a high of 46* for the next couple days. I'll trade y'all northerners but you have to take the summer weather too.


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> Got home and it feels about perfect! We have a high of 46* for the next couple days. I'll trade y'all northerners but you have to take the summer weather too.


46 is our summer weather .............and our spring..............and or fall...........


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Got home and it feels about perfect! We have a high of 46* for the next couple days. I'll trade y'all northerners but you have to take the summer weather too.



Well just rub it in Jake! LOL! My boss called and said it was going to be 1* on Wednesday. This ice is gonna stay on for several days. I have 1" of sleet on the porch. Trees are glazed bad, ice sickles are 3/4 inch long. Steady sleeting, but that is a good thing. As long as it doesn't warm up and rain we will be in better shape. There will be zero logging with iced pine for several days.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Well just rub it in Jake! LOL! My boss called and said it was going to be 1* one Wednesday. This ice is gonna stay on for several days. I have 1" of sleet on the porch. Trees are glazed bad, ice sickles are 3/4 inch long. Steady sleeting, but that is a good thing. As long as it doesn't warm up and rain we will be in better shape. There will be zero logging with iced pine for several days.



Man, no work! Clint I don't think you could work down here, and not because of you! These loggers won't work when the ground is wet. Wth! It rains so much and they just wait till it's dry, and I mean DRY. Makes me wonder how their employees keep a steady pay check comin'.

Is that normal? I didn't think a logging outfit could make money if they didn't work in the muck.


----------



## HuskStihl

You could make barber chair instructional videos? Just trying to put a positive spin on things. I've never worn caulks, but studded tires seemed to lose their mojo fairly quickly in reportedly the same way


----------



## 1270d

I'll take you alls word for it on the studs. I know how to drive in the winter just fine and always keep good, siped rubber on my vehicles. Never had a problem but always figured a little bit of metal would make it better. The other big reason for wanting studs? Road salt. I hate the stuff. Rots out cars in just a few years. Quit using the stuff and run tungsten core studs between November and march. Our cars would last a lot longer.

This place has two seasons (to quote Bob), winter and July.

This place is filthy with Subaru's by the way slowp.


----------



## twochains

Well, I've always worked in everything really, except ice. Ah some people just don't work when it's raining. I had a horse like that! He would tug the lines when you were hooking...he only did that crap when it was raining! That dude drug me across the ground a few times! I just held onto the lines and got drug through sticks and crap! He would pull really fast in the rain too! I remember running behind him a few times. I would get pissed but I didn't really blame him not wanting to work in the rain.


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> You could make barber chair instructional videos? Just trying to put a positive spin on things. I've never worn caulks, but studded tires seemed to lose their mojo fairly quickly in reportedly the same way



LOL! Actually if things get bad I can put on the helmet cam and walk up to my pine thickets and watch them chair on their own! Pftt! Ive watched it before. In '09 all you could here was transformers exploding, generators, and timber breaking literally non stop! Besides you'd never get in the back cut w/o exploding, I don't figure they would chair, just explode.


----------



## Metals406

Supposed to be -10 tonight -- with a high of 3 tomorrow. Sunday's low is supposed to be -17. Add some wind in there, and we'll feel like -30 to -40.

Most folks in these parts, that do outside work, call it at -5 to -10.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## northmanlogging

Gonna be roughly 15 here, Snow sometime in the next few days... somewhere in there I have to get 6 danger cotton woods down and a load or two the mill... and fix a leaky fuel tank...again... and try to pick up a dump truck, and go to the big company christ mass party for my day job... and fix the old f-150, have I mentioned that I really need a shop. One with a huge oil burning heater...


----------



## slowp

Haaargh. It doesn't appear to be anything like the 1968/69 winter. Yah, dat was a cold one for us.


----------



## Metals406

Wasn't the spring of '69 the bad flooding too?

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Trx250r180

Metals406 said:


> Supposed to be -10 tonight -- with a high of 3 tomorrow. Sunday's low is supposed to be -17. Add some wind in there, and we'll feel like -30 to -40.
> 
> Most folks in these parts, that do outside work, call it at -5 to -10.
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.



had to leave your state a day early so did not get stuck there ,i think they closed the i-90 pass the day after i left for a while due to snow


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Wasn't the spring of '69 the bad flooding too?
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.


 
I don't know. We lived on the cold and dry side of the mountains. There was a big dumpage of snow but it was during Christmas vacation so we didn't miss any school. Skiers were able to hop off the chairlift at one point because of all the snow. We built a ski jump by our house--a kid style one. We had fun. Our parents did not. They were getting up during the night and warming up the cars.


----------



## paccity

valsetz , 68/69 gram and gramps place.


----------



## Metals406

I was born in '77 -- mom said that winter suck ass too here. Lots if snow and cold I guess.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## twochains

Metals406 said:


> Wasn't the spring of '69 the bad flooding too?
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.



I heard the Summer of '69 wasn't too bad! Lullz! There is even a song ya know...pfttt!


----------



## twochains

Well it's 2:30 in the morning and I as of yet still have power! Sleet is still pouring down and pecking the window...as long as it keeps bouncing we are in decent shape! I haven't looked outside but I bet we have several inches of sleet on the ground by now surely!


----------



## Spotted Owl

As of this, right now it's 14* and we have a couple inches of fun white stuff. It's coming good too, for us anyway.

The boat is hooked up and ready, now I just need my fishing buddies to show. Should be a nice/fun ride over to the coast. The high there should be 24* today, hopefully we won't have to beat to much ice off as we fish. A good note though, no frozen icy boat ramps when you launch right into t he surf. Hopefully we can get fish handled before they freeze up solid. If not I guess freezing them will take care of the worms

Get up...... Get going..... Attack the day.



Owl


----------



## Spotted Owl

northmanlogging said:


> Gonna be roughly 15 here, Snow sometime in the next few days... somewhere in there I have to get 6 danger cotton woods down and a load or two the mill... and fix a leaky fuel tank...again... and try to pick up a dump truck, and go to the big company christ mass party for my day job... and fix the old f-150, have I mentioned that I really need a shop. One with a huge oil burning heater...



Oil burner. Doesn't every good gypo shop have a huge homemade wood stove that burns the old tires, oil filters, plastic jugs, etc? Nothing heats like a good fire started by a little diesel in a tire. Not much ash either, ya just have to scoop out them pesky steel cords now and then. It's all good though, cause there usually in a big melted heap, easy cleaning.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

Well then you can recycle the metal and be all green and bunny hugger about it too...


----------



## northmanlogging

Somewhere I got a picture of the december of 96 storm in Darrington, 4' in 8 hours, then a freezing rain. Collapsed a whole bunch of roofs and kept me from finding my car for 4 days.


----------



## paccity

Spotted Owl said:


> As of this, right now it's 14* and we have a couple inches of fun white stuff. It's coming good too, for us anyway.
> 
> The boat is hooked up and ready, now I just need my fishing buddies to show. Should be a nice/fun ride over to the coast. The high there should be 24* today, hopefully we won't have to beat to much ice off as we fish. A good note though, no frozen icy boat ramps when you launch right into t he surf. Hopefully we can get fish handled before they freeze up solid. If not I guess freezing them will take care of the worms
> 
> Get up...... Get going..... Attack the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


drive careful bud. it's usually the other idiot you got to worry about. you know how 22 can be.


----------



## twochains

That's one of those stories I just want to hear about! Piss on that noise!

LOL! I mean NM's story of loosing his car and things n stuff


----------



## Metals406

Yep, winter of '96-'97 -- we had 5' of standing snow in the front yard, not counting drifting. Had 23 head of elk feeding on our hay that year. Kind of irritated dad, but at the same time, made him feel good that he was helping keep down winter kill.

You could be outside near them, and they didn't care -- they were hungry! 

That spring we lost a lot if structures here, including our barn, which was at least 120 years old. It woke me at 4am from a dead sleep. . . Sounded like a freight train was driving threw the yard.

A lot if roads and bridges washed out too. We haven't seen a winter like that since.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Well. There was an inch or just a bit better of snow on the sand when we got there. Don't see that often and it really is a cool thing to witness. That was close to if not the coldest fishing I have been in on, wind can be a real booger. Not to much ice to deal with on the boat. There was however plenty of ice on his mustache and my beard. Didn't have to trailer the boat, buddy had his down already, so that was a very nice bonus.

4 good cod though froze up solid by the time we got back to the beach. All alone out there, saw one other boat make the loop and head back to the ramp without even getting out. 

May try again tomorrow. Right now it's nice here in front of the stove looking at the snow from in here. Even the Bernard is crapped out by the fire.

How did everyone else fair so far today? 



Owl


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> Somewhere I got a picture of the december of 96 storm in Darrington, 4' in 8 hours, then a freezing rain. Collapsed a whole bunch of roofs and kept me from finding my car for 4 days.



That storm was when I learned to run a saw, cutting my way into Kapowsin country. Champion's policy at the time was something like "no logging above 2000' Oct-Mar" so we had to clear the roads ourselves because the company wasn't.


----------



## HuskStihl

Stayed about 37 with a steel gray sky all day today. Supposed to hit 30 tonight. My car is loving the cold weather


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> Well. There was an inch or just a bit better of snow on the sand when we got there. Don't see that often and it really is a cool thing to witness. That was close to if not the coldest fishing I have been in on, wind can be a real booger. Not to much ice to deal with on the boat. There was however plenty of ice on his mustache and my beard. Didn't have to trailer the boat, buddy had his down already, so that was a very nice bonus.
> 
> 4 good cod though froze up solid by the time we got back to the beach. All alone out there, saw one other boat make the loop and head back to the ramp without even getting out.
> 
> May try again tomorrow. Right now it's nice here in front of the stove looking at the snow from in here. Even the Bernard is crapped out by the fire.
> 
> How did everyone else fair so far today?
> 
> 
> 
> Owl




Hey Owl. We're doing fine down here. I took the wife to Red Lobster for her birthday this afternoon and got back up the hill just as it started to snow. I might not eat for another couple of days...RL really puts out the chow.


----------



## JakeG

Gologit said:


> Hey Owl. We're doing fine down here. I took the wife to Red Lobster for her birthday this afternoon and got back up the hill just as it started to snow. I might not eat for another couple of days...RL really puts out the chow.



Cheddar biscuits


----------



## Gologit

JakeG said:


> Cheddar biscuits


 



Yup. I could have made a meal just off of those. And shrimp linguini alfredo. A ton of it. I thought about dessert but not for long.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> Hey Owl. We're doing fine down here. I took the wife to Red Lobster for her birthday this afternoon and got back up the hill just as it started to snow. I might not eat for another couple of days...RL really puts out the chow.



Happy birthday to the Mrs., from us. RL is the boys preferred birthday dinner also. Yep if you walk out hungry it's your own darned fault.



Owl


----------



## slowp

17 outside here in the Banana Belt. No snow and a pretty sunrise happening.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Holy mother of balls it's cold out there today. Both thermometers and the IR gun said the range is -2 to -4. You know what I think, if them animals get thirsty they can lick the ice, even the tank heaters is having a hard time keeping up. I gotta go dig out some of my cold close. There will be no fishing today. Gotta throw some more bedding on top of the pigs and get everyone else as happy as possible. Daughter had a great idea yesterday, we went to Goodwill and got some good heavy cheap vests for the calves. Front legs through the arm hole and cinch them up a bit, not to far back for the steers though. They seemed to like that after a couple min.

Wake up, attack the day from inside. I see a fire in the basement shop and progress made on the Camaro today. Even the dog doesn't want to go out.



Owl


----------



## paccity




----------



## twochains

That's pretty interesting! Must have missed that day in school also! Thanks for sharing Pac!


----------



## Metals406

I knew we had skirmishes on the coast during WWII. . . Didn't know about them kids dying though.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## paccity

this was over by lakeveiw, balloon bombs that japan sent over to start fires in the woods. the prob with that was the the winds would only bring them over during the winter , so was not effective. other than the tragedy that happend in this case. i wonder how many are laying untouched now. they have found them in montana also.


----------



## Metals406

paccity said:


> this was over by lakeveiw, balloon bombs that japan sent over to start fires in the woods. the prob with that was the the winds would only bring them over during the winter , so was not effective. other than the tragedy that happend in this case. i wonder how many are laying untouched now. they have found them in montana also.


Really!? I'll have to look that up! Jap fire bombs in MT? . . Who'd ah thunk it?

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## slowp

If my memory is correct, those kids were at a picnic. I also seem to recall reading where the gubmint folks were aware that the balloon bombs were being sent, but kept it quiet for morale reasons.


----------



## twochains

You know the call you get to go back to cutting even though it's just not safe yet? The one that is like, "When you feel ready to give 'er a try...and you think it's safe...". Man, if we could get this ice off the tops I wouldn't even care...I have seen too much stuff pop when weighted with ice. IDK...I guess I will shoot for Tuesday morning.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> You know the call you get to go back to cutting even though it's just not safe yet? The one that is like, "When you feel ready to give 'er a try...and you think it's safe...".




Yup...I've had those calls. I've made those calls, too. "You guys go on up there in the morning and see what you think of it..." Sometimes all you get for your troubles is a left over lunch and a ride in the woods.


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> You know the call you get to go back to cutting even though it's just not safe yet? The one that is like, "When you feel ready to give 'er a try...and you think it's safe...". Man, if we could get this ice off the tops I wouldn't even care...I have seen too much stuff pop when weighted with ice. IDK...I guess I will shoot for Tuesday morning.


 you be careful Clint, the closest I ever came to getting it was cutting pine poles with snow load.


----------



## slowp

14 here this morning. We're warming up! We realize that our friends to the south need moisture so we're being conservative. Today they are predicting freezing drizzle. Not rain. Drizzle.


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike, how did you fare up your way with this stuff? Man my saw will be here 2moro evening! Holy crap I can't wait! I'm gonna try and find a 28" bar for it. 

Fortunately Mike I'm not cutting anything less than 12" unless it's in the way on this tract....but still 100' 2ft stump can still blow up faster than you can react when loaded...hoping for some melting today, some happened last night but froze back up by morning it looks like.


----------



## Gologit

Clint, does the pine in your part of the country tend to snap off limbs when it gets cold or when there's a heavy snow load? I used to hate going in to cut the day after a heavy snow. Stuff would come down on you all day long.


----------



## paccity

going out to see if the deutz will start "cold" . catch up on some stumpage today. hope the roads are some what bare , really don't fell like chaining up for a short run.


----------



## paccity

figured, got the propane jet warming it up.


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> Clint, does the pine in your part of the country tend to snap off limbs when it gets cold or when there's a heavy snow load? I used to hate going in to cut the day after a heavy snow. Stuff would come down on you all day long.



Yeh, and they snap main stems also. I'm falling on a short slope, I'm expecting them to top themselves a bit. Shouldn't be too bad, just keep my head on square and slow down a bit and assess each tree. I won't be cutting any oak till a better thaw.


----------



## Trx250r180

was cutting yesterday ,i thought something was wrong with my 660 ,was cutting real slow ,changed the chain ,same thing ,grabbed the 044 ,same thing , the logs were froze solid ,have never ran into frozen logs before ,is anyone else running into frozen timber ?


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> was cutting yesterday ,i thought something was wrong with my 660 ,was cutting real slow ,changed the chain ,same thing ,grabbed the 044 ,same thing , the logs were froze solid ,have never ran into frozen logs before ,is anyone else running into frozen timber ?



Yup, if you cut all year here, you'll be cutting frozen stuff. The only two mini-chairs I had last winter were due to my dumb ass, and frozen wood. Summer "quick tricks" will get you quick hurt or quick dead in frozen fiber.

I was stump jumpin' everything and should have been facing them up. One was a Fir and one was a Birch.


----------



## Gologit

I've cut some that was pretty cold but I don't think I've ever cut real frozen timber. I always wondered what it was like. I'll take you guys' word for it.


----------



## paccity

Metals406 said:


> Yup, if you cut all year here, you'll be cutting frozen stuff. The only two mini-chairs I had last winter were due to my dumb ass, and frozen wood. Summer "quick tricks" will get you quick hurt or quick dead in frozen fiber.
> 
> I was stump jumpin' everything and should have been facing them up. One was a Fir and one was a Birch.


yup, they make hair razing noises when the sap is hard.


----------



## paccity

well got it out there running now. ran like chit for a couple min's . think the fuel was a little thick.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> was cutting yesterday ,i thought something was wrong with my 660 ,was cutting real slow ,changed the chain ,same thing ,grabbed the 044 ,same thing , the logs were froze solid ,have never ran into frozen logs before ,is anyone else running into frozen timber ?



Yeh, I cut it every year. I think our timber freezes easier due to our temperatures. If you go from 70* to -2 in 36 hours...timber can't get the sap back into the ground nearly quick enough.

I used to dred frozen timber when running a circle mill. That is some scarey shat! I've broke alot of bits and even snapped backs out of saws in frozen timber. Thing that always got me was the thaw out...what happens with frozen timber? Well it's all frozen and the sap wood will throw your cut out of or into your cant, when your saw comes out of the log it;s bad on the saw and can throw teeth...when it goes into the log you hit dawgs and you tear crap up and possibly grenade your saw. So...you know this all can happen and you deal with it. 

When it gets bad is during the thaw..the timber cuts better when coming out of the thaw than any time of the year. It cuts quieter and smoother and you can crowd your saw and really knock some production out. That all sounds good and all, however...when you get back into your log pile, you start picking up frozen stuff agian...or semi frozen stuff. So your jamming along at nearly 5 logs a minute just having a stellar day and WHAM! You just broke some teeth on the knots of a frozen log that you failed to notice! You can really ruin a saw blade in frozen timber when you break bits all day. I used to take my good saws off and run a particular saw in frozen timber. I had been behind that particular wore out saw for most of my career. It had always treated me well.


----------



## slowp

Trx250r180 said:


> was cutting yesterday ,i thought something was wrong with my 660 ,was cutting real slow ,changed the chain ,same thing ,grabbed the 044 ,same thing , the logs were froze solid ,have never ran into frozen logs before ,is anyone else running into frozen timber ?


 
I was cutting firewood yesterday. Yes, the logs are dirty but it was terrible. I checked to make sure the chain was not backwards, stopped and filed the chain, no difference.
I figgered it to be frozen and finished the log and will return after the thaw to cut the rest up.


----------



## twochains

One of my favorite songs...check out the 5 or 6 year old boy dancing the "Maggie Pickie" and smoking cigs! Different times then.


----------



## Samlock

Gologit said:


> I've cut some that was pretty cold but I don't think I've ever cut real frozen timber. I always wondered what it was like. I'll take you guys' word for it.



You didn't really miss any fun.


----------



## lfnh

paccity said:


> well got it out there running now. ran like chit for a couple min's . think the fuel was a little thick.


 howeselujah


----------



## 1270d

One thing about frozen wood....its heavy. Heaviest loads ever from my job were frozen larch and fir.


----------



## northmanlogging

finally got a block heater for the crummy... maybe it'll start tomorrow, maybe it'll snow hard and I can stay home and sharpen my saws.

This cold is making the poor missus hard to start, first time I've had trouble with her starting from cold, doesn't help that I'm pretty sure one of the batteries is dead, and of course I have to finish building some road before I can get paid for logs... so new batteries will have to wait.


----------



## HuskStihl

Hope it warms up for allay'all soon. Getting cold here again tomorrow, but that means low 30's. Heading to Dallas for hockey this weekend, so we may see snow up there. Stay safe, I'm back to the oil threads
They are actually really good in terms of ideas rather than arguments


----------



## twochains

Hey husk, ifn ya want to rile them up in the oil thread...tell'em you put strawberry scent in your bean oil! LOL! Mayb they will see the humor...who knows...

I was wondering where ya were! Wish the kids good luck in their hockey match!


----------



## twochains

Well Men...we are gonna hit I reckon. Boss is coming to get me within 30 to 40 minutes. I don't think the skidder is gonna move too well but I have my #1 skidder OP back with me and if it can be done...he will be the guy to do it. You fellas stay safe out there and enjoy your day. I'm just relieved that I am not sitting in this house staring at a computer or TV screen all day again today. Later!


----------



## slowp

The White Death is falling from the sky this morning.


----------



## Trx250r180

slowp said:


> The White Death is falling from the sky this morning.




all we got was a light dust of it last night ,rain in the forecast next few days so back to summer weather


----------



## Metals406

Snow here. . . We won't see rain for about 3 more months & that's even iffy. It really depends on the winter -- not uncommon for it to hang on until June.

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## Samlock

Hey guys, what's the low temperature limit of the diesel fuel you're running with?

Over here the winter diesel should take 35 C's below (-30F), before turning into jelly. Adding 2-stroke oil and gas may stretch the operability, though.

Toyota is not famous of taking cold weather too well. This is the first winter season with my new crummy - which has no heater - so I didn't know what to expect. -18F today. The motor fired up immediately when I turned the key, didn't rattle or shake or spit black smoke. Miracle. Way to go Japan!


----------



## Joe46

Samlock said:


> Hey guys, what's the low temperature limit of the diesel fuel you're running with?
> 
> Over here the winter diesel should take 35 C's below (-30F), before turning into jelly. Adding 2-stroke oil and gas may stretch the operability, though.
> 
> Toyota is not famous of taking cold weather too well. This is the first winter season with my new crummy - which has no heater - so I didn't know what to expect. -18F today. The motor fired up immediately when I turned the key, didn't rattle or shake or spit black smoke. Miracle. Way to go Japan!


They"winterize" our diesel. Not really sure what temp it's good for? Is the diesel in Montana the same as we get here in Washington? Have no idea? It was -47 in Eastern Mt. the other day, and maybe hit 0 in some areas of Western Wa. I put additives in mine just to be sure. My old 7.3 Powerstroke is suppose to start down to -20 on just the glowplugs. I still plug it in, thinking it's easier on the batteries.


----------



## Metals406

I always say it's better to plug in diesels in the winter -- even if it isn't below zero.

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## lfnh

Heated is easier on starter and engine.
Stuff at the pump has really lost the cetane numbers and the sulfur. 4-5 oz of Howe's gives back some lub but really helps cut down on gell up. Speed gells lines quick. Some have hot line returns next to supply line.
Under -20F and any wind, steel can get snappy. A flat can be a game changer.


----------



## twochains

Well, I got in a piece of a day...half more like it. Wasn't too bad, had some trouble with establishing any good lead but I was pretty limited due to the tops holding so much weight. Fricken pitched (3) trees over a downed fence...the fence was under the snow...meh...sue me. The only reason we quit for the day was the landing was blowing out and running a river off the end of it, skidder OP figured just bail on it today and let 'er run and we would pick it up again in the morning. 

Hope you fellas had a good day!


----------



## twochains

Samlock said:


> Hey guys, what's the low temperature limit of the diesel fuel you're running with?
> 
> Over here the winter diesel should take 35 C's below (-30F), before turning into jelly. Adding 2-stroke oil and gas may stretch the operability, though.
> 
> Toyota is not famous of taking cold weather too well. This is the first winter season with my new crummy - which has no heater - so I didn't know what to expect. -18F today. The motor fired up immediately when I turned the key, didn't rattle or shake or spit black smoke. Miracle. Way to go Japan!



I'm glad I'm not authorized to answer questions of that nature! LOL!


----------



## 1270d

Samlock said:


> Hey guys, what's the low temperature limit of the diesel fuel you're running with?
> 
> Over here the winter diesel should take 35 C's below (-30F), before turning into jelly. Adding 2-stroke oil and gas may stretch the operability, though.!



Our fuel supplier puts some magic additive that brings our #2 offroad gel temp down to twenty below. It doesn't work. I blend fifty percent #1 in the cold months. It also shows up very quick which suppliers have a higher water content. Spent part of the day thawing fuel filters in the truck tailpipe. And it was only ten below.


----------



## jwilly

My wife owns a Convenience Store and we sell diesel, we are now blending 30% kero, when it gets a little colder we go to 40% and have had no problems.


----------



## lfnh

jwilly said:


> My wife owns a Convenience Store and we sell diesel, we are now blending 30% kero, when it gets a little colder we go to 40% and have had no problems.


 
back when kero was a buffalo gallon. yeah, I know. can hear the chorus here telling me to go stuff it, lol!
well, slash tires didn't throw black soot. canvas burns clean


----------



## northmanlogging

to answer someones question... Diesel in Western Warshington is always #2 I'm not even sure they put in any additives to help it burn.

And my old 7.3 diesels have a hard time starting under 30 deg

I may try that kerosene additive...


----------



## OlympicYJ

Metals406 said:


> Supposed to be -10 tonight -- with a high of 3 tomorrow. Sunday's low is supposed to be -17. Add some wind in there, and we'll feel like -30 to -40.
> 
> Most folks in these parts, that do outside work, call it at -5 to -10.
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.



20 below is working weather in AK. The ole man preferred 20 below to above 0. At 20 below the moisture is nice and driven off and it's not so uncomfortable. If you have to flop on the ground you can just brush the snow off an not get wet or anything. Plus at 20 below the roads aren't so slick. Get to 10 below and it's a helluva lot slicker. Didn't fully believe it till I experienced it, gods honest truth. We are talking interior AK though. Here in Moscow she was in the single digits and 10 above. Warmed up to 22 above this mornin an was slicker than snot, fell on my butt walking down the sidewalk and I was being careful! Heating bill is cheaper though.


----------



## OlympicYJ

northmanlogging said:


> to answer someones question... Diesel in Western Warshington is always #2 I'm not even sure they put in any additives to help it burn.
> 
> And my old 7.3 diesels have a hard time starting under 30 deg
> 
> I may try that kerosene additive...



Some card locks have winter blends. Couldn't tell ya what all is in it, anti gel crap.

And whoever was talking about plugging your stuff in; it's easier on everything. Don't discount pan heaters and battery blankets. Mostly required stuff in AK. Had a block heater and pan heater on my jeep. Unplugged the sucker cuz the extension cord insulation was coming off (learned my lesson to buy good cold weather grade ext. cords) and that baby started hard after being plugged in for almost 24 hours... granted it was 40 below. Soft tops are not fun in that weather.

Also heet is your friend as far as water in fuel. Dad said they went through it by the case up on the pipeline.

Talking about freeze ups, the fire cat (cat left running 24/7 in camp in case of fire) seized a piston and ran for who knows how long. Dad was walking by it on the night shift and heard it clanking to beat the band. Connecting rod pulled out from the wrist pin and almost sawed the block in two. Said he didn't know how it kept running like it did.

As a side note I've been busy with class and dealing with frozen water lines all last week. Didn't get to bed till 4:30 one morning. Needless to say I didn't surface at school till afternoon the next day.


----------



## 1270d

At 20 plus below snow pack roads have near as much traction as gravel.


----------



## Joe46

northmanlogging said:


> to answer someones question... Diesel in Western Warshington is always #2 I'm not even sure they put in any additives to help it burn.
> 
> And my old 7.3 diesels have a hard time starting under 30 deg
> 
> I may try that kerosene additive...


Not so. Winter blend is different. They put number 1 in it, plus other additives. I've consistently lost 1.5 to 2mpg every winter. Maybe not everybody does the same thing, but I've been using the same CFN for 12 years.


----------



## mdavlee

They have winter blend where I'm at and in WV. We do lose some mileage like Joe said. I've never been in any place below -10° and had to start the diesels. The 97 I had set a week with nights below 0° and wouldn't start without being plugged in. It's the only one I've ever had not start not being plugged in.


----------



## 1270d

mdavlee said:


> They have winter blend where I'm at and in WV. We do lose some mileage like Joe said. I've never been in any place below -10° and had to start the diesels. The 97 I had set a week with nights below 0° and wouldn't start without being plugged in. It's the only one I've ever had not start not being plugged in.



She probably needed a couple new glowplugs. With eight fresh glowplugs, good batteries, synthetic oil and a good glow plug relay, my 99 7.3 will pop at 35 below without a plug in. When the temps are brisk cycling the glowplugs twice before cranking seems to help some also.


----------



## northmanlogging

Seems the biggest problem with my 90 7.3 is glow plugs, they just **** out way to fast... If I run em extra long or twice its not to bad. The other problem is I tend to use to thick of an oil so the first few cranks take every thing the poor abused batteries have to offer... then its an uphill fight. 

The pan heater seems to be helping... I would fix the factory block heater, I just really don't feel like pulling the starter again for the 4th time in less than 2 years.

That and its about time I change the infection pump and infectors... well past 100k...


----------



## 1270d

Spend the extra dough on ford glowplugs. They last quite a bit longer


----------



## mdavlee

1270d said:


> She probably needed a couple new glowplugs. With eight fresh glowplugs, good batteries, synthetic oil and a good glow plug relay, my 99 7.3 will pop at 35 below without a plug in. When the temps are brisk cycling the glowplugs twice before cranking seems to help some also.



It didnt have glow plugs. It was a dodge. It probably didnt help that the fuel heater was bypassed and it had lower compression from cut pistons. All the others would start at -10 no problem


----------



## JakeG

mdavlee said:


> It didnt have glow plugs. It was a dodge. It probably didnt help that the fuel heater was bypassed and it had lower compression from cut pistons. All the others would start at -10 no problem



Ah ha.... You're one of those guys. You are not alone my friend. What kind of timing were you running? 18-30*? ...or was it not a Ppump?


----------



## northmanlogging

been getting the bosch ones, they are a little better then the delco's, but haven't gone to the dealer or anything.


----------



## Metals406

It's funny diesel 'fuel' was, at one time, pumped back into the ground as a waste product. The engine, invented almost 120 years ago. . . And yet, they are still one of the most costly to own and maintain. It's a freaking conspiracy!!

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## lfnh

mdavlee said:


> It didnt have glow plugs. It was a dodge. It probably didnt help that the fuel heater was bypassed and it had lower compression from cut pistons. All the others would start at -10 no problem


 
MFI like MFWD seems to work when you need it. Hauls well enough for 160 horsepower
Heard those Ford glowplugs were $100/ea. Seemed a little spendy, but idk.


----------



## Joe46

northmanlogging said:


> been getting the bosch ones, they are a little better then the delco's, but haven't gone to the dealer or anything.


Yes, the BERU glowplugs are the bees knees for the newer 7.3. That's what everybody recommends for the newer 7.3, and they'll probably cost more than what you've paying also. Ya a lighter grade oil would probably help also. Not sure if your IDI uses the same glowplugs or not?


----------



## mdavlee

JakeG said:


> Ah ha.... You're one of those guys. You are not alone my friend. What kind of timing were you running? 18-30*? ...or was it not a Ppump?



20-21 I can't remember for sure. The pistons had to be cut to clear the cam. It would spin the tach straight down smooth as can be. The cam would also let me build a lot of boost sitting still. A lot of fun with a double disc and 4hi.


----------



## 1270d

Well. It took a good couple hours this morning before the low fuel pressure alarm quit. Blocked the fuel cooler with cardboard and that seemed to help. 
Seem like its been quite a few years since its been consistently ten plus below before Christmas.

My bad mdavlee. Didn't know you were a dodger.

I paid 15 bucks a piece from the ford dealer for glowplugs last spring.


----------



## mdavlee

1270d said:


> Well. It took a good couple hours this morning before the low fuel pressure alarm quit. Blocked the fuel cooler with cardboard and that seemed to help.
> Seem like its been quite a few years since its been consistently ten plus below before Christmas.
> 
> My bad mdavlee. Didn't know you were a dodger.
> 
> I paid 15 bucks a piece from the ford dealer for glowplugs last spring.



I've had a couple fords. A 7.3 and 6.4. The 7.3 did start a lot better with full synthetic oil in it. I would have to cycle the glow plugs twice on it and then help it idle for about a minute before I could get out and let it warm up.


----------



## northmanlogging

Delco 6.50, Bosch 11., factory ford ??? 800. for glow plugs seems a little steep, I'd pay 20 a piece if I knew they where going to work better.

Mdavlee... the old 6.9 I have starts better, but its got a fresh rebuild and a new pump, and one of them fancy high speed starter thingys, the 7.3 is pushing 160k with a stock type starter thats getting tired.


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> Delco 6.50, Bosch 11., factory ford ??? 800. for glow plugs seems a little steep, I'd pay 20 a piece if I knew they where going to work better.
> 
> Mdavlee... the old 6.9 I have starts better, but its got a fresh rebuild and a new pump, and one of them fancy high speed starter thingys, the 7.3 is pushing 160k with a stock type starter thats getting tired.



Uh. Yeah I'd stick with what youve been using.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I just put one of them mini high torqe starters on a 4-53 Detroit. I will never buy the old style again.....don't need either any more.


----------



## twochains

Do any of you guys feel that you can swing a tree better from a particular side of the tree? Also, in all honesty...what is your percentage of fails vs. success? And thirdly what face do you like to swing from..sizwheel, kerf dutchman, over under, or manipulate the hinge on a normal face?

I would greatly appreciate any responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Do any of you guys feel that you can swing a tree better from a particular side of the tree? Also, in all honesty...what is your percentage of fails vs. success? And thirdly what face do you like to swing from..sizwheel, kerf dutchman, over under, or manipulate the hinge on a normal face?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any responses. Thanks in advance.


1) neither, really

2) ask my fence lines

3) only one I can do is a Dutch from either conv or Humboldt.


I really look forward to how the pros answer this question. Thanks TC


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Do any of you guys feel that you can swing a tree better from a particular side of the tree? Also, in all honesty...what is your percentage of fails vs. success? And thirdly what face do you like to swing from..sizwheel, kerf dutchman, over under, or manipulate the hinge on a normal face?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any responses. Thanks in advance.


really depends on the tree bro, they all different and I don't think any one way works for all.
far as fail vs success.........eh, 1 fail out of 100 not to bad imo. that said, I always had more trouble with little trees. under 20" seem to give me fits for some reason while 30+ seem to go almost perfect.
what seems to be givin you fits lately?


----------



## HuskStihl

99%?! Ya, I'm gonna stick to my day job. I figured you boys would miss u'r lay on a turner 5-10% of the time. Strong work!


----------



## twochains

Back leaning sweepers on slopes with body mass lean opposite of top lean. I failed (2) out of 25 today. The ones I failed on, I should have just put up the hill...they were too far gone from the get go but I tried on them anyway. 

I'm not really having fits, I just was just swinging so many trees today that I was throwing all different techniques. I found out a few things and figured I would ask you guys. I found that I can swing a tree nearly 100% when I back my face in and do my back cut normally. I can do it from either side but a few combinations seemed to work alot better than others.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bear in mind Jon, I am on pretty flat ground and small stuff gets the cutter. I really just fall the big gravy lol.
I really think small trees harder to swing. also I rarely try the seemingly impossible, we loggin not doin tree work.


----------



## northmanlogging

humboldt, kerf dutch and a siswheel, seems to give me the best results, don't pay any attention to what side of the tree I'm on...

For the most part trees grow pretty straight around here, wedging and hold wood manipulation seem to do the trick on most of em. I only break out the fun stuff when I get a funky pistol butt or a hard leaner I'm trying to force into the lay. Some times I will go overboard on some of the danger tree removal stuff, like a double tramp style sis with a soft/hard dutch. The double tramp is an extra plunge in the hold wood to help it flex a little more... (Tramp busheler mentioned trying it awhile ago on a cotton wood... hence the name). I will say it works sweet on cotton woods...


----------



## northmanlogging

fail rate... define failure... they all got on the ground I haven't killed/maimed anyone, and no permanent property damage... yet... busted a few tops, smacked a house and scrubbed the moss off some power poles, but nothing that needed large amounts of explaining to small angry men in uniforms...


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> Back leaning sweepers on slopes with body mass lean opposite of top lean. I failed (2) out of 25 today. The ones I failed on, I should have just put up the hill...they were too far gone from the get go but I tried on them anyway.
> 
> I'm not really having fits, I just was just swinging so many trees today that I was throwing all different techniques. I found out a few things and figured I would ask you guys. I found that I can swing a tree nearly 100% when I back my face in and do my back cut normally. I can do it from either side but a few combinations seemed to work alot better than others.


 man it really goes hard when you'r trying to swing every tree in a set. I really try to set up so as not to try and swing directly opposite the lean. I know sometimes ya just have no choice. I think that body mass usualy does more than top lean, altho there is exeptions.
what do ya mean back the face in? back bar it in? I think I would prolly rather back bar the back cut, but it depends. I do a lot less back barring in general since getting the 3/4 wrap....tho the stumps will be a few inches higher.


----------



## treeslayer2003

JMO, and i'm sure some one will disagree but, I think it depends greatly on what your cutting. if your in oak i'd say your more limited as to how much you can swing one as opposed to pine that will give a whole lot more.
that said, the best advice I can give ya on swing trouble is wedges and a heavy driver.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> fail rate... define failure... they all got on the ground I haven't killed/maimed anyone, and no permanent property damage... yet... bust a few tops, smacked a house and scrubbed the moss off some power poles, but nothing that needed large amounts of explaining to small angry men in uniforms...



I mean fail as in not work right...tear sideways off the hinge due to heavy sweeping wide limbed tops...fail to swing due to the hard back lean...and I am talking even using a 10" wedge.


----------



## treeslayer2003

2-3 wedges bro lol. but no on the heavy leaner oak, there ain't a lot ya can do least ya bust um trying. short heavy topped leaning oak......just not gonna swing it much.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> man it really goes hard when you'r trying to swing every tree in a set. I really try to set up so as not to try and swing directly opposite the lean. I know sometimes ya just have no choice. I think that body mass usualy does more than top lean, altho there is exeptions.
> what do ya mean back the face in? back bar it in? I think I would prolly rather back bar the back cut, but it depends. I do a lot less back barring in general since getting the 3/4 wrap....tho the stumps will be a few inches higher.



The wind sweep leans are overriding the body mass lean due to the updrafts coming up the hollars. Yeh, back barring the face, I was just using that as a referemnce to what side of the tree I was cutting from. I switch it up all day long...I am as comfortable on one side of the tree as the other but found that I can pull them around to me better than away from me.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> 2-3 wedges bro lol. but no on the heavy leaner oak, there ain't a lot ya can do least ya bust um trying. short heavy topped leaning oak......just not gonna swing it much.



These are tall pine, mostly 20" stuff .


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, to me is better than away, I see what ya mean.
pine....open face leave a hinge and one 10" wedge outta put her where ya want......hard to not cut the hinge on small stuff. if ya don't over kerf you'll get a lot more steer.


----------



## northmanlogging

Don't loose many, but I cut mostly W. Hemlock and its pretty stringy stuff. That doesn't mean I don't miss, Think I lost 2-3 over the summer, the rest went mostly where I wanted them...

Seems that top barring the back cut would be counter productive, I like to be able to really dog in and get at it when swinging or steering trees, back barring uses to much energy just pushing the damn thing through the wood to really get aggressive on one side or the other. On some of the better youtube vids of timber fallers you can see em watching the top and either cutting the off side or on side to "steer" the tree down, being able to cut one side completely off in a hurry is a big help for when you realize you just screwed the pooch and need to do everything possible to correct the situation


----------



## treeslayer2003

ha! finally i'm not a creepy lurker lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

if i'm back barring i'm dogged in. I don't think it works good on trees bigger than the bar tho. jmo.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> Don't loose many, but I cut mostly W. Hemlock and its pretty stringy stuff. That doesn't mean I don't miss, Think I lost 2-3 over the summer, the rest went mostly where I wanted them...
> 
> Seems that top barring the back cut would be counter productive, I like to be able to really dog in and get at it when swinging or steering trees, back barring uses to much energy just pushing the damn thing through the wood to really get aggressive on one side or the other. On some of the better youtube vids of timber fallers you can see em watching the top and either cutting the off side or on side to "steer" the tree down, being able to cut one side completely off in a hurry is a big help for when you realize you just screwed the pooch and need to do everything possible to correct the situation



When I say "lost" I am meaning "missed"....not busted or anything like that...


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> if i'm back barring i'm dogged in. I don't think it works good on trees bigger than the bar tho. jmo.



I hold out some. 

Well, thanks for chipping in fellas! Good info! Thanks!


----------



## redprospector

twochains said:


> Do any of you guys feel that you can swing a tree better from a particular side of the tree? Also, in all honesty...what is your percentage of fails vs. success? And thirdly what face do you like to swing from..sizwheel, kerf dutchman, over under, or manipulate the hinge on a normal face?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any responses. Thanks in advance.


 All of the above on occasion, and don't forget sticking a chunk in the face to get the swing started good. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Do any of you guys feel that you can swing a tree better from a particular side of the tree? Also, in all honesty...what is your percentage of fails vs. success? And thirdly what face do you like to swing from..sizwheel, kerf dutchman, over under, or manipulate the hinge on a normal face?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any responses. Thanks in advance.



I'll try to answer some of your questions but like Mike said, it really depends on the tree. Bear in mind also that the type of tree I usually cut is different from yours.

I'm not much on fancy cuts. I use a humboldt face almost exclusively but I'll vary the bottom with a straight snipe or an angled one if need be. A lot of what I cut has most of it's weight down low and you can't depend on top weight to swing the tree. You have to get that torque into the bottom as soon as the tree commits or all the fancy cuts in the world won't help you.

I've used the sizwheel and the soft dutchman but mostly out of curiosity and they didn't really work out that well for me. More practice with them might be the answer to that. I'll bore leaners if I have to but I prefer the CoosBay.

I've had good luck with sticking a busted off piece of the face into the undercut and using a tapered hinge at the same time.. And wedges...I'm a big fan of wedges and I'll stack them if I have to. On the really big wood I'll use a set of jacks or maybe just a single depending on the situation. Plus wedges.

Failure rate? Define failure. If a tree goes a little out of lead occasionally it's not the end of the world. Most of our skidders are grapple so a crooked lead here and there doesn't make a lot of difference. If we're working short ground a good lead is more imperative but on long ground or gentle ground it's not as critical. I try to keep everything laid out neatly when I can but if things go bad I don't lose any sleep over it. By the same token, if a faller can't keep a lead, ever, he probably won't be around long.
Failure to me means busting up a tree. Other than hitting the bosses pickup it's the worst kind of damage you can do. When you're following a Timbco and cutting the stuff it won't handle you can get into some really big and really valuable timber. Same thing on a yarder or a helicopter sale although a pure lead isn't as critical on those. If you splatter some little 24" or even a 30" you'll get grumbled at but it happens, and the bullbuck knows it happens...so no big deal if it doesn't happen too often. But if you toothpick a 48" or a 60" pine or cedar or doug or, God forbid, a Redwood you'd best have some kind of explanation ready that makes sense. You don't get away with many of those without getting an early trip to town.

Maybe what I'm trying to say here is to use what works the best for you. And if you lose one now and then, big deal. It happens. It even happens to us old guys with gray hair and wrinkles.


----------



## HuskStihl

See? This is much more interesting than glo plugs and kerosene. Great posts guys. So Andy, Bob and I like stuffing things in our faces. For me tonight it was pizza. Most of a whole pizza. I'm done cutting down trees for the winter, and I'm trying to mount a book holder to my goofy all-in-one helmet so i can read D. Dent while I cut. He was somewhat big on stuffing something (rock in the book, but WTF?!) in the face to break the weak side of the hinge to get it turning quickly. I learned that if you stuff something in when it trying to turn a back leaner, you could have lot of wedge pounding in u'r future. I had a question somewhere, but I'm prolly just gonna go to bet and quit geeking out about turning trees


----------



## Metals406

I was taught to not cut under the lean (although you do sometimes anyway). . . But, I don't cut under the lean for a swing. . . Ever. You're cutting off all the lean side to get the momentum started, & quickly cutting the steer side (near side) to finish it.

I don't want to be under a tree if that hold wood isn't there, or doesn't hold -- it'll smack ya right in the top knot and you'll be seeing Jesus for dinner.

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## twochains

redprospector said:


> All of the above on occasion, and don't forget sticking a chunk in the face to get the swing started good.
> 
> Andy



I use the chunk the corner method quite a bit near fences and big ole white oak den tree/ save trees. I'm gonna do some experimenting with today!


----------



## twochains

Gologit said:


> I'll try to answer some of your questions but like Mike said, it really depends on the tree. Bear in mind also that the type of tree I usually cut is different from yours.
> 
> I'm not much on fancy cuts. I use a humboldt face almost exclusively but I'll vary the bottom with a straight snipe or an angled one if need be. A lot of what I cut has most of it's weight down low and you can't depend on top weight to swing the tree. You have to get that torque into the bottom as soon as the tree commits or all the fancy cuts in the world won't help you.
> 
> I've used the sizwheel and the soft dutchman but mostly out of curiosity and they didn't really work out that well for me. More practice with them might be the answer to that. I'll bore leaners if I have to but I prefer the CoosBay.
> 
> I've had good luck with sticking a busted off piece of the face into the undercut and using a tapered hinge at the same time.. And wedges...I'm a big fan of wedges and I'll stack them if I have to. On the really big wood I'll use a set of jacks or maybe just a single depending on the situation. Plus wedges.
> 
> Failure rate? Define failure. If a tree goes a little out of lead occasionally it's not the end of the world. Most of our skidders are grapple so a crooked lead here and there doesn't make a lot of difference. If we're working short ground a good lead is more imperative but on long ground or gentle ground it's not as critical. I try to keep everything laid out neatly when I can but if things go bad I don't lose any sleep over it. By the same token, if a faller can't keep a lead, ever, he probably won't be around long.
> Failure to me means busting up a tree. Other than hitting the bosses pickup it's the worst kind of damage you can do. When you're following a Timbco and cutting the stuff it won't handle you can get into some really big and really valuable timber. Same thing on a yarder or a helicopter sale although a pure lead isn't as critical on those. If you splatter some little 24" or even a 30" you'll get grumbled at but it happens, and the bullbuck knows it happens...so no big deal if it doesn't happen too often. But if you toothpick a 48" or a 60" pine or cedar or doug or, God forbid, a Redwood you'd best have some kind of explanation ready that makes sense. You don't get away with many of those without getting an early trip to town.
> 
> Maybe what I'm trying to say here is to use what works the best for you. And if you lose one now and then, big deal. It happens. It even happens to us old guys with gray hair and wrinkles.



Good post Bob! By failure I'm meaning missing my shot, not barber chair. I'm glad to hear more about your all's lead out there. That is really the #1 reason I posted the original question, I like to try and do a good job for the skidder op. The ones that I couldn't swing were the ones that should have just let go up hill in the first place , but I wanted my tops out of the way. It wasn't a big deal, I just took care of them accordingly. 

Now I have to go back to bed ...it;ll be time to wake up her in a bit...I hate insomnia! LOL!


----------



## lfnh

HS - good rocks less chance than a face chunk of getting shot out or crushed by a heavy stem and losing control of fall. not so much on smaller stuff. Too small a face might not get the top moving fast before clsoing on that rock and fall stalls. Skybound. Ugly. Wrong ground and that butt could be coming off mean and fast. No time to be looking up something in a book, lol. Never bet on that wind either with rocks or chunks.
fwiw

Cuttin under lean, Nates got that dead right.


----------



## HuskStihl

If I wanted to use a rock in southeast Texas, I'd need to go to lowes and buy some quickcrete, make a tiny mold with some mini rebar, let it cure overnight, then stuff it into the face. The sad thing, I'd probably still be chasing my face cuts that entire time. I stuffed a chunk on a 24" sweet gum with 6' of back lean I needed to turn into a gap. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why the stupid thing wouldn't fall. Took another look at the face (I was pounding wedges) and saw the tree was stalled on the chunk, and my pounding was making a vertical split in the stump. Tickled the remaining hinge above the split with the tip from as far as my monkey arms could reach and over she went. Glad it split down and not up


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> If I wanted to use a rock in southeast Texas, I'd need to go to lowes and buy some quickcrete, make a tiny mold with some mini rebar, let it cure overnight, then stuff it into the face. The sad thing, I'd probably still be chasing my face cuts that entire time. I stuffed a chunk on a 24" sweet gum with 6' of back lean I needed to turn into a gap. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why the stupid thing wouldn't fall. Took another look at the face (I was pounding wedges) and saw the tree was stalled on the chunk, and my pounding was making a vertical split in the stump. Tickled the remaining hinge above the split with the tip from as far as my monkey arms could reach and over she went. Glad it split down and not up



Little chunks, Doc, little  chunks. Doesn't take much.


----------



## Gologit

twochains said:


> Good post Bob! By failure I'm meaning missing my shot, not barber chair.



Yup, I wasn't talking about barber chair either. I know you know about that monster already. By busting up a tree I meant when they hit something solid and break into chunks. If a tree should have had two 40's and two 32's but you wind up with two 16's and a couple of 12's because you're bucking around the breaks the side rod will probably say something like..."This stuff isn't going to Diamond Match, get me some long logs next time"...and that's if he's in a _good_ mood.


----------



## northmanlogging

yep all good stuff,

My Idea of failure is hitting something I didn't want to hit, like leave trees, stumps, buildings etc. Leave trees get hit so not a real big deal, stumps break logs so thats a big deal, an buildings put me out of business.

For the most part, I keep em in my lead, but if there off a few feet no big deal, when I loose one they tend to be more like 90 degrees or more off from the intended lay.


----------



## paccity




----------



## northmanlogging

is that a dutch dutchmen?


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> View attachment 322144




Beavers? Termites?


----------



## lfnh

HuskStihl said:


> If I wanted to use a rock in southeast Texas, I'd need to go to lowes and buy some quickcrete, make a tiny mold with some mini rebar, let it cure overnight, then stuff it into the face. The sad thing, I'd probably still be chasing my face cuts that entire time. I stuffed a chunk on a 24" sweet gum with 6' of back lean I needed to turn into a gap. For the life of me I couldn't figure out why the stupid thing wouldn't fall. Took another look at the face (I was pounding wedges) and saw the tree was stalled on the chunk, and my pounding was making a vertical split in the stump. Tickled the remaining hinge above the split with the tip from as far as my monkey arms could reach and over she went. Glad it split down and not up


 

Quickcrete and mini bars, too much thrashing around. Me, just carry them around. Easier to tilt the old noggin, hop up and down a little til one falls out, and there you have it right at hand. If its a good day, the one that falls out is a ringer anyway, and the noises stop for a little while. Got a keep it simple.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> is that a dutch dutchmen?


 
I'm thinking it might be a version of _The Christmas Hatchet_. I think that's the title of a tale by Pat McManus. However, the stump is kind of low so maybe it is logger kids with a Christmas hatchet.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> yep all good stuff,
> 
> My Idea of failure is hitting something I didn't want to hit, like leave trees, stumps, buildings etc. Leave trees get hit so not a real big deal, stumps break logs so thats a big deal, an buildings put me out of business.
> 
> For the most part, I keep em in my lead, but if there off a few feet no big deal, when I loose one they tend to be more like 90 degrees or more off from the intended lay.



I haven't had one go over backwards in a few years. The fence killers are the ones that start turning, then just fall straight down where gravity wants them. The dead ones like to do that


----------



## lfnh

paccity said:


> View attachment 322144


 
If it was more slopping,


----------



## paccity

paccity said:


> View attachment 322144


i'm thinkin he can start his back cut now.


----------



## twochains

paccity said:


> View attachment 322144



Looks like someone hit that **** with a Hydro Ax and then beavers came along and helped themselves. Pac...ya gonna let us in on what "really" happened there??


----------



## twochains

So today I was in the same set but started working the steeper slopes...everything went just fine. I think my biggest problem is change of land lay, these wind compromised pine are much easier to put to lead the steeper the slope, than when working a semi sloping to flat piece of ground....does that make sense?

Just as Andy and Bob mentioned, I did stick a chunk in a couple corners. The reason I did it was due to swing clearance from the save timber in front of me. My reasoning is that normally if I am doing an over under swing, I initiate my swing with a conventional in the swing corner then into a Humbolt as it's final direction. Well being that I was crowded and kind of above the save timber, I wanted my swing to stay high...not drop into the face so quick and this would get me around the save trees below. So by using a block in the swing corner, I initiated the swing but stayed up in the air longer...it worked really well and went just as I was hoping.

I really appreciate everything I have picked up on here on this site! There is a World of info on here and I am lucky enough to be able to log 7 days a week and try stuff I learn on here. Hearing about how to do something or reading about it is not near the same as actually using it and perfecting techniques, or should I say modifying them, to work in your particular timber and application.

I learn everyday, I feel that the day you tell yourself that you know everything and can't improve on your cutting...you might as well quit! Open mindedness is a necessity! There should be no "one" particular way to fall timber...you can always learn from people out there beating the bush on a daily basis!


----------



## paccity

twochains said:


> Looks like someone hit that **** with a Hydro Ax and then beavers came along and helped themselves. Pac...ya gonna let us in on what "really" happened there??


hell i don't know , just a funny i found on the net.


----------



## 1270d

slowp said:


> I'm thinking it might be a version of _The Christmas Hatchet_. I think that's the title of a tale by Pat McManus. However, the stump is kind of low so maybe it is logger kids with a Christmas hatchet.




Love that story! Lol. "Just quivering with a million chops". I'm off to the bookshelf.


----------



## HuskStihl

In what situation would you *not *want the tree to start turning right away? I guess stuff happens slower when u'r good, but when a tree starts go i don't feel as though I have a whole lotta time to make things happen, what with all the running and screaming and such....


----------



## paccity

ugly stump but had to steer this on to keep from tearing the crown out of a leave tree and a stump. kinda roll and swing to the left. gutted the heart alttle to keep the pull down as much as poss.


----------



## Metals406

TC, I personally feel it's easier chucking timber on a slope rather then in the flats.

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## Steve NW WI

1270d said:


> Love that story! Lol. "Just quivering with a million chops". I'm off to the bookshelf.


Pull up a comfy chair. Ol' Pat's got a lot of good stuff!


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> In what situation would you *not *want the tree to start turning right away? I guess stuff happens slower when u'r good, but when a tree starts go i don't feel as though I have a whole lotta time to make things happen, what with all the running and screaming and such....



LOL! Husk, they come around pretty slow. On my back cut I start at the opposing corner from the swing corner, as you come in with your back cut you kind of make a triangle hinge, as you progressively come into the swing corner is when your tree starts coming around. If you look up and watch the top w/o getting dizzy, you can watch the entire swing. I bail when I get to around an 1 or 1 1/2 hinge on the swing side...then let 'er rip down the stump. 

disclaimer...this from my experience...may not be the proper way


----------



## treeslayer2003

nuthin wrong with that clint, it works. and I wish I could double like your earlier post.
jon, he does that to try and steer around the leave trees.


----------



## northmanlogging

The biggest thing is look up, you gotta watch that top, not just for falling debris but to see where its going. If you can catch it early you can usually stall it just enough to correct if necessary, or hog one side or the other to get it to turn a little harder or softer...

That and planning ahead a little bit seem to help... knowing before you start the face cut what type of cuts your going to try is a big help.


----------



## twochains

Hey slayer Mike, I was able to get in to town and pick my saw up this evening!... you know, that bad ass saw I just got! LOL! I am pretty excited to put it through it's paces 2moro! Full wrap and all!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I am eager to see what you think, but ya not used to that model or a wrap so good luck my friend. i'm sure you will like the power tho.


----------



## twochains

I turned the saw up and put the handle on the kitchen floor and leveled the bar, the full wrap is going to be too high for most timber. It will come in handy on the bigger stuff and anytime I get the opportunity to use it..well I guess I could use it to face with on slopes where I have the extra room also. I like the feel of the turned over saw, I was figuring it would feel really awkward...but it's rather comfortable. Probably take a tree or two to see how it feels facing like that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

the wrap does make um handle nice. you will not want to pick up a half after ya use it a while.


----------



## HuskStihl

So TC, what kind of saw is it?

Boys, thanks for the explanations!


----------



## Metals406

twochains said:


> I turned the saw up and put the handle on the kitchen floor and leveled the bar, the full wrap is going to be too high for most timber. It will come in handy on the bigger stuff and anytime I get the opportunity to use it..well I guess I could use it to face with on slopes where I have the extra room also. I like the feel of the turned over saw, I was figuring it would feel really awkward...but it's rather comfortable. Probably take a tree or two to see how it feels facing like that.



Put 32" iron on that saw -- & that full-wrap handle can stay. I can slick'em off at the ground all day long w/o the handle being a bother. ;-)

With what being said, my cousin fell timber fir 25 years and used a half-wrap the whole time. . . Said he hates full-wraps. 2-each-his-own. 

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> So TC, what kind of saw is it?
> 
> Boys, thanks for the explanations!



A two eight eight I believe. But with some spunk on it.

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> So TC, what kind of saw is it?
> 
> Boys, thanks for the explanations!



Your gonna like it Husk!


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> Beavers? Termites?


 Don't know for sure, but they appear to still be there.

Andy


----------



## HuskStihl

I'd be jealous of a 288xp. I'm getting a port job on the 385, then I'll not be so jealous. Dude, I'm not even a faller and have realized the full wrap rules!


----------



## JakeG

Clint, have fun with the new saw and be careful out there!


----------



## mdavlee

I hope there's videos of this new mystery husky. The full wrap will be easier on you and you won't have to back bar everything


----------



## HuskStihl

Full wrap makes the saw feel much lighter. I'm hoping I can get out of my "taking a dump" falling position with the 385 full


----------



## slowp

HuskStihl said:


> Full wrap makes the saw feel much lighter. I'm hoping I can get out of my "taking a dump" falling position with the 385 full


 
Another Pat McManus story, something like A Hunker Is Not A Squat.


----------



## northmanlogging

my skidder saw doesn't have a full wrap option (ms 260) and I find myself trying to flip it over and grab the extended side...


----------



## 1270d

slowp said:


> Another Pat McManus story, something like A Hunker Is Not A Squat.



You re bringing back some memories. One should know how to properly hunker. 

How about whomper the elk hunting slingshot?


----------



## Metals406

My 7th grade teacher would take up whole class periods reading us Pat McManus. Great memories.


----------



## Joe46

A slight hijack. Back in 86 I snapped my left collarbone and broke some ribs. My BIL thought he'd bring me some books to read. They were Pat McManus books. Weird experience to laugh your ass off while in serious pain!


----------



## Gologit

Joe46 said:


> A slight hijack. Back in 86 I snapped my left collarbone and broke some ribs. My BIL thought he'd bring me some books to read. They were Pat McManus books. Weird experience to laugh your ass off while in serious pain!



Yup. His books and stories will brighten up anybody's day.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Joe46 said:


> A slight hijack. Back in 86 I snapped my left collarbone and broke some ribs. My BIL thought he'd bring me some books to read. They were Pat McManus books. Weird experience to laugh your ass off while in serious pain!



Way back when, I suppose I was about 10 or so, I had 2 cracked ribs. The day after it happened was the first time I heard Ray Stevens "Mississippi Squirrel Revival". Dang that hurt!


----------



## Metals406

I remember Ray was big in 1988. . . Perty funny dude. Now a lot of his stuff is political, knocking how the Goobermint is a giant fail.


----------



## redprospector

Steve NW WI said:


> Way back when, I suppose I was about 10 or so, I had 2 cracked ribs. The day after it happened was the first time I heard Ray Stevens "Mississippi Squirrel Revival". Dang that hurt!




Then you might remember this one. Quite possibly my favorite Ray Stevens tune. 



Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm a logger, just up from coos bay oregon knocking out the power for all your neighbors...


My hair was pink once for about a week... just say'n fire engine red tends to fade pretty fast...


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> I'm a logger, just up from coos bay oregon knocking out the power for all your neighbors...
> 
> 
> My hair was pink once for about a week... just say'n fire engine red tends to fade pretty fast...


 The question still remains.
Are you "quite possibly the toughest man on earth"? 

Andy


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> Then you might remember this one. Quite possibly my favorite Ray Stevens tune.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy




That's my mom's favorite Ray Stevens song!!


----------



## twochains

Well folks...my day is in and I am at the house...and that is a good thing!....mudd! 

I ran my new saw today! I fricken love the power and speed it has! Honestly I hate to tell the rest of the story due to the fact that I will not be running any saw with a full wrap handle. I was able to turn the saw over and match cuts and all that...really no issue there at all. 

Fortunately my boss was interested in how the full wrap would work, and there is snow on the ground making normal stumps appear high. I left work today not very proud of my work, and even though I walked back through the set with my 660 and I re-cut my stumps...I left today feeling as I did a poor job... I cannot allow myself to leave such a stump. Hell they weren't even all that high, but they were as low as you can put the saw unless you carry a shovel and dig the ground out to where I can get the handle ...**** it..I can't even explain it. I'm pretty upset with myself over it. I feel you guys will think less of me because I am not going to run a full wrap...I'm pretty embarrassed but at least I will be able to retain my job that I really need. 

I love the saw though! Sounds wicked, rifles through oak, cuts pine so fast they quiver on the stump...

I just hope that none of the people I respect on this forum think I am not a logger due to my half wrapped low stumps...sorry guys if I let ya down, I tried.


----------



## Metals406

twochains said:


> Well folks...my day is in and I am at the house...and that is a good thing!....mudd!
> 
> I ran my new saw today! I fricken love the power and speed it has! Honestly I hate to tell the rest of the story due to the fact that I will not be running any saw with a full wrap handle. I was able to turn the saw over and match cuts and all that...really no issue there at all.
> 
> Fortunately my boss was interested in how the full wrap would work, and there is snow on the ground making normal stumps appear high. I left work today not very proud of my work, and even though I walked back through the set with my 660 and I re-cut my stumps...I left today feeling as I did a poor job... I cannot allow myself to leave such a stump. Hell they weren't even all that high, but they were as low as you can put the saw unless you carry a shovel and dig the ground out to where I can get the handle ...**** it..I can't even explain it. I'm pretty upset with myself over it. I feel you guys will think less of me because I am not going to run a full wrap...I'm pretty embarrassed but at least I will be able to retain my job that I really need.
> 
> I love the saw though! Sounds wicked, rifles through oak, cuts pine so fast they quiver on the stump...
> 
> I just hope that none of the people I respect on this forum think I am not a logger due to my half wrapped low stumps...sorry guys if I let ya down, I tried.



Meh, nobody is gonna think less of you Clint. . . Run what you brung bro.  Cutting equipment is all personal preference. I've never heard of a logger dictating specific equipment to a cutter for a job.

So, do it how you like, with what you like!


----------



## northmanlogging

redprospector said:


> The question still remains.
> Are you "quite possibly the toughest man on earth"?
> 
> Andy


by gods I wonder if I am sometimes... if yer gonna be dumb you better be tough.


----------



## northmanlogging

clint, don't worry about it, I'm still waiting for everyone to figure out I'm not a real logger at all...


On an unrelated note: I bought a dump truck yesterday, should have done it a long time ago, as it sits right know I've hauled 17yds for $320, put them where they belonged and stuff. Had 21yds delivered a few weeks ago that should have only been 11 yds, but the genius driving the truck put the first load 10' off the intended road, for a total cost of... $890.

I brought the wifey with me to haul a load this afternoon... trying to back up a short little hill all covered in... MUDDD...


She bailed out when we started going sideways


----------



## HuskStihl

_He's a lumberjack and he's ok......._


----------



## redprospector

twochains said:


> Well folks...my day is in and I am at the house...and that is a good thing!....mudd!
> 
> I ran my new saw today! I fricken love the power and speed it has! Honestly I hate to tell the rest of the story due to the fact that I will not be running any saw with a full wrap handle. I was able to turn the saw over and match cuts and all that...really no issue there at all.
> 
> Fortunately my boss was interested in how the full wrap would work, and there is snow on the ground making normal stumps appear high. I left work today not very proud of my work, and even though I walked back through the set with my 660 and I re-cut my stumps...I left today feeling as I did a poor job... I cannot allow myself to leave such a stump. Hell they weren't even all that high, but they were as low as you can put the saw unless you carry a shovel and dig the ground out to where I can get the handle ...**** it..I can't even explain it. I'm pretty upset with myself over it. I feel you guys will think less of me because I am not going to run a full wrap...I'm pretty embarrassed but at least I will be able to retain my job that I really need.
> 
> I love the saw though! Sounds wicked, rifles through oak, cuts pine so fast they quiver on the stump...
> 
> I just hope that none of the people I respect on this forum think I am not a logger due to my half wrapped low stumps...sorry guys if I let ya down, I tried.


 
I wouldn't worry too much about what anybody thinks. As long as the tools you are using will do the job that your boss wants done without putting life or limb in danger, what difference does it make? As long as your 660 isn't sporting a "blade", I think you'll be ok. 
Those of us that prefer a full, or 3/4 wrap, generally don't have to leave subterranean stumps.
Do the best job that you can, and take pride in your work, that's the best advice, and evidently you've got that down.
I didn't think you'd be able to do one of those "reality" logging shows. 

Andy


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about what anybody thinks. As long as the tools you are using will do the job that your boss wants done without putting life or limb in danger, what difference does it make? As long as your 660 isn't sporting a "blade", I think you'll be ok.
> Those of us that prefer a full, or 3/4 wrap, generally don't have to leave subterranean stumps.
> Do the best job that you can, and take pride in your work, that's the best advice, and evidently you've got that down.
> I didn't think you'd be able to do one of those "reality" logging shows.
> 
> Andy



But. . . But. . . All my chainsaws have blades. :-(

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## redprospector

Metals406 said:


> But. . . But. . . All my chainsaws have blades. :-(
> 
> Sent from my Bic RaZor


 
I was trying to come up with a witty reply, but I find myself speechless. 

Andy


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> I was trying to come up with a witty reply, but I find myself speechless.
> 
> Andy



Then my job here is done. . . *rides off into the sunset*

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Meh, nobody is gonna think less of you Clint. . . Run what you brung bro.  Cutting equipment is all personal preference. I've never heard of a logger dictating specific equipment to a cutter for a job.
> 
> So, do it how you like, with what you like!




Nate and Andy said it exactly right, Clint. Run whatever works best for you. That's the only way to go.


----------



## twochains

Yeh I see the benefits of the full wrap. If the top R/H corner of the wrap wasn't as high, I could go on facing with low Humbolts...that is my go to face, if I put in a Humbolt I have to come up a couple more inches and that is where I think I am getting my height trouble.


----------



## paccity

twochains said:


> So I am sitting here looking at this saw wondering if I couldn't narrow the stance of the full wrap by doing some cutting and welding. Has anyone done this?


how big are your hands. that will dictate how skinny you can go.


----------



## twochains

paccity said:


> how big are your hands. that will dictate how skinny you can go.



That's what I was thinking! I have surgeon hands! LMAO! Long skinny fingers. Do you think it would work? 

ha, I erased the post thinking someone would think that was a stupid idea! LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

were you running the short bar Clint ? i flush cut small trees a lot but run a 32 ,i cut with the tip,and the powerhead is far enough out it seems to work,i know all terrains not the same ,i know with a 20 inch bar ,it would be had to flush cut for me,like was said do what works for you ,you haul azz in the woods on your vids ,so don't need any distractions


----------



## twochains

I put a 24" on it. I was going to get the 28 but decided last minute on the 24". It's a good length it seems like, however when this one wears out I am going to get a 28" and try it.


----------



## JakeG

Clint, I'm just glad you like the saw! Honestly no one cares if you're gonna use the wrap handle . 

Which other saws share the same handle with the 288? If I had a regular handle I'd certainly trade ya! I'm on the hunt for a wrap on the 394... Just don't want to pay $125 from the dealer


----------



## HuskStihl

Guy on eBay selling used 394 wraps for 40ish. TC, I have used 394 and 385 half wraps sitting on my bench. "Not quit as handsome" Mike will know if one fits. You my friend are a short bar, half wrap, skinny-face cutter, and a very good one at that. If you want to become a long bar, full wrap "steep and deep" cutter that's fine, but it won't make you any more money.


----------



## mdavlee

No the 181, 281 and 288 share parts. The handles won't swap from the 385 or 394.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, no one will think less of you my friend. I keep both full and half wraps and use what I need at the time. you may find as I have that the full wraps work better on steep slopes and in big timber. while a half works better in flat ground and smaller stems. ya might like it on the next job, who knows but never think that ya don,t fit in because of what ya running.


----------



## mdavlee

Best bet would be to pick up a half wrap and switch as needed or just get another saw ported. That guy is a member on here bplust so you could contact him and skip ebay. He's a great guy and I've dealt with him a few times. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Husqvar...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20da1cd200


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> never think that ya don't fit in because of what ya running.


Unless the new saw is a Dolmar


----------



## JakeG

Jon, I couldn't find that guy selling 394 wraps. I'm not at home so I can only see what the space phone picks up. Cheapest one is more than dealer price lol.


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Unless the new saw is a Dolmar



Easy now I have one of them.


----------



## HuskStihl

mdavlee said:


> Easy now I have one of them.


That's why I said it!


----------



## mdavlee

At least mine is 90cc ported with a full wrap. I wish it was a 166 the same way but I can't afford it right now


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Jon, I couldn't find that guy selling 394 wraps. I'm not at home so I can only see what the space phone picks up. Cheapest one is more than dealer price lol.


Sorry, a guy had a bunch of somewhat beat up 395 handles there last month. No used ones now


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> Sorry, a guy had a bunch of somewhat beat up 395 handles there last month. No used ones now



No big deal! I'll keep an eye out 

How was everyone's weekend? We ended up at the zoo last night and looked at lights for a couple hours. Today we decorated head stones and watched movies. Though I wish I worked on my days off, I'm glad to spend time with the family.


----------



## northmanlogging

mudd... I hate cotton wood... and mudd...


----------



## redprospector

HuskStihl said:


> Unless the new saw is a Dolmar


 
What? You don't like Dolmars?




Andy


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> mudd... I hate cotton wood... and mudd...


 
Would you prefer ice?


----------



## northmanlogging

Hel's yeah... that's where all this mudd came from, even the road is getting all squishy, at least with Ice I can stay mostly dry, and get logs moved. as it sits now either it freezes up or I punt and bring in more rock. Can't even get light trucks through the poor guys driveway, without it going to hel.


----------



## redprospector

twochains said:


> I just hope that none of the people I respect on this forum think I am not a logger due to my half wrapped low stumps...sorry guys if I let ya down, I tried.


 
Clint,
Just to show that I have no prejudice toward lesser wrap handles, here's a pic of my 1/4 wrap.


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> Hel's yeah... that's where all this mudd came from, even the road is getting all squishy, at least with Ice I can stay mostly dry, and get logs moved. as it sits now either it freezes up or I punt and bring in more rock. Can't even get light trucks through the poor guys driveway, without it going to hel.


 
Ok then, I'll see what I can do about getting some of this crap North & West.


----------



## Metals406

redprospector said:


> Clint,
> Just to show that I have no prejudice toward lesser wrap handles, here's a pic of my 1/4 wrap.



Andy, he'll never get low stumps cut'n with that saw! LOL

Sent from my Bic RaZor


----------



## 1270d

Just curious, how much gas do you have in the tank on one of those bike saws for competition?


----------



## twochains

redprospector said:


> Clint,
> Just to show that I have no prejudice toward lesser wrap handles, here's a pic of my 1/4 wrap.



Andy, I would sure like to see some more pics of that beasty ya got there! What was it originally? Did you have to custom build your head pipe?


----------



## redprospector

Metals406 said:


> Andy, he'll never get low stumps cut'n with that saw! LOL
> 
> Sent from my Bic RaZor


 
No, but he could cut high stumps really fast.


----------



## redprospector

1270d said:


> Just curious, how much gas do you have in the tank on one of those bike saws for competition?


 
Never measured. Probably a pint. Just enough to warm up, and make your cuts. I warmed it up a little extra once and ran out of gas on the last cut.


----------



## redprospector

twochains said:


> Andy, I would sure like to see some more pics of that beasty ya got there! What was it originally? Did you have to custom build your head pipe?


 
Originally it was an 86 KX250. My son in law, who used to be on here a lot (romeo), built the whole thing for me. He used a pipe off a bike, but did a lot of "adjusting" on lengths.
I didn't compete at any shows this last season, so I'll have to dig up some old stuff. She's due for a new piston & rings before the next season rolls around.


----------



## treeslayer2003

250? wow, that gotta be two handfuls of power lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> 250? wow, that gotta be two handfuls of power lol.


I'm actually surprised I don't own one


----------



## twochains

redprospector said:


> Originally it was an 86 KX250. My son in law, who used to be on here a lot (romeo), built the whole thing for me. He used a pipe off a bike, but did a lot of "adjusting" on lengths.
> I didn't compete at any shows this last season, so I'll have to dig up some old stuff. She's due for a new piston & rings before the next season rolls around.



Holy crap that's the awesome! I've never been around any competition saws. Sounds like it's tuned perfect!


----------



## northmanlogging

2nd weekend in june Deming WA... You'll see some very bad ass hot saws... 250cc bah, try 318 cubic inches...


----------



## JakeG

HuskStihl said:


> I'm actually surprised I don't own one



...yet!


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> 2nd weekend in june Deming WA... You'll see some very bad ass hot saws... 250cc bah, try 318 cubic inches...


 lol, mount that sucker on yer skidder blade.


----------



## northmanlogging

tis not mine... although I've mentioned wanting to build one out of a small diesel, paint it with mushrooms, peace symbols and what not... run it on biodiesel, turn the infection screw way the **** up, and name it capt planet... everything is all green and happy until it starts to cut and all you see is a giant black mushroom cloud...


----------



## redprospector

HuskStihl said:


> I'm actually surprised I don't own one


All it takes is money.  



twochains said:


> Holy crap that's the awesome! I've never been around any competition saws. Sounds like it's tuned perfect!


Tuning changes by the minute sometimes. Our competitions are anywhere from 5000' elevation, to 9000' elevation, I've got a big aspirin bottle full of main jets.



northmanlogging said:


> 2nd weekend in june Deming WA... You'll see some very bad ass hot saws... 250cc bah, try 318 cubic inches...


Yeah, I want to see one man run one of those Buick's without a helper. Or make an up cut with it.


----------



## northmanlogging

takes two men yeah, but one of the outfits will usually try to make an upcut, (I think they are running a buick v-6)


----------



## redprospector

northmanlogging said:


> takes two men yeah, but one of the outfits will usually try to make an upcut, (I think they are running a buick v-6)


RotaxRobert used to be on here. He owns one of the aluminum block V-8 Buicks.


----------



## northmanlogging

I only now a few of the guys that compete, most of em are pretty aw shucks kinda dudes... there is a local duder here... thats all I'll say though.


----------



## paccity

bill sr will be down to the museum the first weekend of aug. and maybe more. loud and fun.


----------



## paccity

buckley is a good show also.


----------



## northmanlogging

I keep missing the buckley show, and their museum is closed every time I make it through...


----------



## northmanlogging

The missus and her new escort, Amos.


----------



## JakeG

Lookin good... What's the run down on Amos?


----------



## northmanlogging

1970 ford f-600, starts first try, strong hydraulics, fresh brakes, fresh tires, aluminium bed, no serious cab rust, motor has a relatively recent rebuild and upgraded to a 361 industrial... paid a little more then I wanted but its by far the best one I've looked at over the last 2 months.

So far I've saved around $900. on moving rock, and I'll save more when moving the missus from job to job, not to mention its another bit of income on the side.


----------



## 1270d




----------



## HuskStihl

Got to spend a little quality garage time with the baby saw this morning. She's actually very happy to have the 394 on walkabout. Got some falling spikes on her this morning. I sent a used cylinder I found on the bay for fitty bucks off to Terry Landrum, it'll be back after Christmas. He'll tell me how much to advance the timing, and I'll put it all together. I just missed a nice used 28" techlite from Jacob J. I figure a "wicked work saw" 385 with a full wrap and a 28" techlite will be a pretty solid tool. Gonna have to drum up some work tho


----------



## mdavlee

Are those spikes from Nate? Looks good.


----------



## HuskStihl

My idea of busheling. De-suckered and sealed a water oak with my trusty HT131.



Mike, the 385 spikes are husky, Nate's didn't turn out


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> My idea of busheling. De-suckered and sealed a water oak with my trusty HT131.
> View attachment 323345
> 
> 
> Mike, the 385 spikes are husky, Nate's didn't turn out



If you keep jackin' around in your yard making it look so good..Better Homes and Garden is going to come looking for you! ...just sayin'!


----------



## twochains

Holy Crap I am so bored! We have to go up to town to Heather's Mom's for Christmas tonight! Ughhh! It sucks going to someone else's Family's Christmas...I wanted to do a charity firewood cutting for a fella with "Lou Gehrig's" disease today...but the rest of the guys live out of town and are gonna cut it 2moro while I'm at work I guess. Sucks for them and their Poulan "Wild thangz"...yuk! I cut with one of them thangz last year for the same cause...I swear just a little bit different vibration coming off a "wild thang", and you would either fall asleep or crap your pants!


----------



## twochains

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'd like to wish everyone a merry Christmas as well, too many of ya to list so this for all of ya.
oh, could miss P or someone wish a merry one to ol Bob for me, if ya speak to him.


----------



## twochains

Yes, same here Ms. P....yeh and that chit ass RandyMac....Merry Christmas Men! LMAO!


----------



## mdavlee

Merry Christmas every one


----------



## northmanlogging

happy holidays gents, scoundrels, and Ms. P.


----------



## slowp




----------



## HuskStihl

Figured I'd post a video with the equipment I'm more qualified to handle


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> Figured I'd post a video with the equipment I'm more qualified to handle




LMAO! Are you gonna port that beast?


----------



## EricNY

That's a real man's saw. Bout time you filmed that and not your girly saws  ...kidding of course. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuskStihl

What about the wrapped thumb?!!!! Where's tramp when I need him?!


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> LMAO! Are you gonna port that beast?


No need, it's running 32:1 belray! That makes any saw feel ported. Although this _is_ coming from a man who muffler modded his weed eater!


----------



## lfnh

HuskStihl said:


> What about the wrapped thumb?!!!! Where's tramp when I need him?!


 
Nice thumbs!!!!!
Tramp would be smiling.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I hope ol Glen doin alright.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> well, I hope ol Glen doin alright.


I think he sold that 390 that NQSHM and I "silly bumped" for a week on the trading post to KyLogger. Hope he finds some short term work until spring


----------



## Trx250r180




----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 325111


Does it run? If so where's the video


----------



## HuskStihl

Just heard from Bob. He's doing well, working hard helping a friend with a big burn salvage show. He wanted me to say hello to the guys (and SlowP) for him, so "hi"


----------



## slowp

HuskStihl said:


> Just heard from Bob. He's doing well, working hard helping a friend with a big burn salvage show. He wanted me to say hello to the guys (and SlowP) for him, so "hi"


 
Yes. He is working in the black stuff. He'll be horking up black stuff. He's bought up a lot of extra soft kleenex.


----------



## HuskStihl

He also said that I was one of the most underrated fallers he'd ever seen, and that he would call me the next time he had a helicopter operation starting up. Well......he didn't actually say that, but I'm pretty sure he was thinking it


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> Does it run? If so where's the video



that old thing runs ok  ,i will try to get a vid soon


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> He also said that I was one of the most underrated fallers he'd ever seen, and that he would call me the next time he had a helicopter operation starting up. Well......he didn't actually say that, but I'm pretty sure he was thinking it


 uh, they took away the funny button. LOL


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> What about the wrapped thumb?!!!! Where's tramp when I need him?!



Great thumb placement and I really liked how you seemed quick but not rushed! ...oh WOW...I crack myself up sometimes! THH!


----------



## twochains

So how has everybody been doing? I haven't spoke with Brian in a month of Sundays!


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> He also said that I was one of the most underrated fallers he'd ever seen, and that he would call me the next time he had a helicopter operation starting up. Well......he didn't actually say that, but I'm pretty sure he was thinking it



I believe you ! Now if we just had RandyMac back to set you on fire!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> So how has everybody been doing? I haven't spoke with Brian in a month of Sundays!



How's that orange saw run ?


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Great thumb placement and I really liked how you seemed quick but not rushed!



Thanks, I feel like I've really turned a corner with my sawing. Then I turned 2 more corners and I was back at the garage door!


----------



## northmanlogging

met my new self loader jockey today, turns out he used to drive trucks for my granpappy before he died...


----------



## twochains

Which one?....I have (3) now! LOL! No...I haven't got the 575 XP out for a play day yet, but the 288 XP was really nice and the 372 XP...I been running the pee out of that dude with a 24" bar and really like it. I laid down some 3ft. red oaks today and a pumpkin pine... the 372 XP seems really really nice!


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> How's that orange saw run ?


I hope u'r not just being a meanie


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> met my new self loader jockey today, turns out he used to drive trucks for my granpappy before he died...


That's super cool, I thought your family was in punk rock, not logging tho


----------



## JakeG

Howdy fellas and Ms. P. The new year is almost upon us. It's been great having the opportunity to speak (type) to you all, cheers!

Now, time to check the roast and light the bonfire


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> Which one?....I have (3) now! LOL! No...I haven't got the 575 XP out for a play day yet, but the 288 XP was really nice and the 372 XP...I been running the pee out of that dude with a 24" bar and really like it. I laid down some 3ft. red oaks today and a pumpkin pine... the 372 XP seems really really nice!



It's good to hear that you like that little orange thing! Can't wait to run one, er, mine.


----------



## HuskStihl

JakeG said:


> Howdy fellas and Ms. P. The new year is almost upon us. It's been great having the opportunity to speak (type) to you all, cheers!
> 
> Now, time to check the roast and light the bonfire


I'll probably be able to smell it if we get an easterly wind. Happy new year Jake!


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> I hope u'r not just being a meanie



I know a good thing when i see it ,look what i got today


----------



## Blazin

Trx250r180 said:


> I know a good thing when i see it ,look what i got today View attachment 325286
> View attachment 325287
> View attachment 325286
> View attachment 325287
> View attachment 325288
> View attachment 325289



Ah, you feel peaceful now don't you


----------



## northmanlogging

I would technically be a third generation logger, grandpa died in 63. 

machining was a way to avoid the whole spotted turkey thing, punk rock was to avoid mass murder... logging has always been there


----------



## twochains

Damn Brian....it really is hand forged huh?! Looks like they would have used better grained hickory though...seems like the handle would shell about 3 inches down from the ax head. Hey what length handle is that anyway? I would consider packing one of those. Is Fiskars going to cancel your sponsorship running Husky axes??? LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Damn Brian....it really is hand forged huh?! Looks like they would have used better grained hickory though...seems like the handle would shell about 3 inches down from the ax head. Hey what length handle is that anyway? I would consider packing one of those. Is Fiskars going to cancel your sponsorship running Husky axes??? LOL!



looks like it is 20 inches overall ,good size for pounding wedges ,head is fairly heavy ,there was a felling axe there also with a longer handle maybe 25 but the head was lighter ,the guy said this one be better for wedges ,fiskars has no quality compared to these 

they are going to be getting longer handled ones in again i may get one of those for firewood ,these are pretty nice quality ,don't want to hit the dirt with the sharp part for sure


----------



## twochains

20 inches seems ok...I'm just a bit leery of packing an ax...I stumble frequently...get hung up in brush and the like. I really like the look of hand forge metal, just seems stouter. What is it's approximate weight?


----------



## northmanlogging

Clint most times I toss my axe at the next tree to die, sometimes it even sticks (so far only when someone is looking...which is weird) I have a loop on my belt to pack it with but that seems to be more for the long walk in on a skid trail, carrying gas-oil, water, saw tends to take a whole bunch of hands, most of the stuff gets set somewhere more or less safe, but the axe goes with me to every tree. Stays at the stump while limbing and bucking, and tossed ahead to the next one.

you, may sometimes see folks carrying them in an aluminium basket type thing in the center of their back, not sure where to find one of them, seems a fair bit safer then swinging around in a hammer loop. Although I carry mine like that and its razor sharp, the only time I've cut myself with one (at least while logging...) was from a bounce back while pounding wedges, and I fall down alot... probably alot more then the rest of you...


----------



## JakeG

NM, madsens has those aluminum axe carrying boxes in their catalog.

I always carry my smaller Fiskars (x15 I think), and toss it to the next stump as well. This reminds me, the backside of Fiskars axe heads are rounded when you buy em... Are Husqvarna's flat?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> 20 inches seems ok...I'm just a bit leery of packing an ax...I stumble frequently...get hung up in brush and the like. I really like the look of hand forge metal, just seems stouter. What is it's approximate weight?



i think this is the one i have ,the guy at the sawshop said most fallers carry this one for wedges ,it actually feels short to me but the head is fairly heavy so would be good for wedges 

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/small-splitting-axe/


----------



## JakeG

It looks long enough, unless the lean is misjudged... Which never happens,


----------



## twochains

I have seen on some peoples videos that they wear them side ways across their lower back, I think that would be more for me than handle down. I know what you mean about packing gear, I hike about a 1/2 mile from the landing carrying, (2) gallons of mix, gallon of bar oil, gallon of sweet tea, a back pack with lunch and extra loop. I stash all that once I get to where I am cutting though.

Add up weights...

(1) gallon of sweet tea = 8 pounds
(2) gallon of mix = 14 pounds
(1) gallon of bar oil = ?? 7#'s maybe
(1) chainsaw = roughly 25#'s 

Holy crap...56 pounds of gear..crap I only weigh 160!


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> i think this is the one i have ,the guy at the sawshop said most fallers carry this one for wedges ,it actually feels short to me but the head is fairly heavy so would be good for wedges
> 
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/small-splitting-axe/



I was "ALL IN" ...untill I saw the price tag...guess I will keep using my caveman clubs as Jake calls them! LOL! Dogwood baby! The ONLY way to go! LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

almost got this one ,has about a 25 inch handle ,but head is lighter ,has thinner head also for chopping ,not splitting 

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/forest-axe/


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> met my new self loader jockey today, turns out he used to drive trucks for my granpappy before he died...


 small world ain't it


----------



## treeslayer2003

y'all know I carry the stubby sledge. 8# 24" and yea it gets tossed tree to tree lol. orange paint makes um easy to find.
hey, I don't know if many the western guys around but I been playin with the block face lately and it works nice on the ugly beech here, real nice. one ? tho, do ya want the back cut to line up top bottom or center of that wide block?
gotta go cross the road, see yas later.


----------



## twochains

Yup! Hey there slayer! Man you should have seen this pine I cut today...I cut it off at around 40ft due to it went all crazy and stuff into a triple junky top...anyway the there was so little taper that I don't think the stump and the top varied more than 2 inches! It's still on the side of the hill so I will get some sort of picture 2moro...no limbs and no taper...can ya tell that it was steep ground pine?? LOL!


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> y'all know I carry the stubby sledge. 8# 24" and yea it gets tossed tree to tree lol. orange paint makes um easy to find.
> hey, I don't know if many the western guys around but I been playin with the block face lately and it works nice on the ugly beech here, real nice. one ? tho, do ya want the back cut to line up top bottom or center of that wide block?
> gotta go cross the road, see yas later.



Randy's pic showed top of the block in that one pic by the block house.


----------



## Trx250r180

JakeG said:


> NM, madsens has those aluminum axe carrying boxes in their catalog.
> 
> I always carry my smaller Fiskars (x15 I think), and toss it to the next stump as well. This reminds me, the backside of Fiskars axe heads are rounded when you buy em... Are Husqvarna's flat?



looks like good wedge beater to me ,i am not sure how it will stick to a tree till i try it ,hopefully it will peel cedar bark off for when i mill ,looks like if packing on your back ,can leave the leather cover on ,the strap looks out of harms way pounding wedges


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey thanks Clint, good memory. yea, ya run into those once in a while. I love to see it. I figure they couldn't get to it or the faller was scared of it.....yea I have seen guys leave um but that's ok I get um later lol.
Clint that block face did work very well on them twisty ugly beech, one was pretty chunky. never hurts to have a few more tricks.


----------



## northmanlogging

yep...

anyway got me one of them collins 5 pound beasties a few months back, after Bob and Glen recomended em... made in the US of A and holds an edge very nice, if you plan on beating some wedges into oblivion... well it'll do it. Think they run around 50 bones.

I'll have to get me that there madsens catalog, or maybe I shouldn't


----------



## twochains

Yeh it never hurts to pick up some tricks and actually use them when need be. So Mike, what about the beech trees made you decide to use that face? I used it once when falling a large sweet gum up out of a dry creek bank. I was obligated to be in the bed of the creek and was concerned about a lack of escape route. I was putting the tree up the hill and decided to use the block face increasing my chances of it not skipping off the stump at me. 

What was your application?

The more I think of it, I think we have beech trees in Arkansas...possibly around creek bottoms and rivers. Weird trees grow in those areas...paperbark birch, pecan, that damn soft wood hickory I showed ya pics of that I cut with the big heart, huge fricken cotton wood. Down at my ol' lady's sister's house in Cabot they have these damn oak that I have never seen any like them up in the hills. They grow like your Tulip Poplar...look like a red oak but real thin pointy leaves. TALL as chit! No limbs for like 5 fricken tie cuts it looks like.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> looks like good wedge beater to me ,i am not sure how it will stick to a tree till i try it ,hopefully it will peel cedar bark off for when i mill ,looks like if packing on your back ,can leave the leather cover on ,the strap looks out of harms way pounding wedges View attachment 325314
> View attachment 325315
> View attachment 325316
> View attachment 325317



Looks like it would beat a wedge to me! Mandatory video on the tree sticking though! Pics or it didn't happen you know! LOL! That edge don't look like the tree sticking kind! Pftt!


----------



## northmanlogging

Back cut to the top on a block face, in fact its rare to put the back cut below your gun cut or top cut. Some would say it better to put it low for pulling trees over, although I've never had one pull off the stump doing it the normal way.


----------



## northmanlogging

twochains said:


> Looks like it would beat a wedge to me! Mandatory video on the tree sticking though! Pics or it didn't happen you know! LOL! That edge don't look like the tree sticking kind! Pftt!


Perhaps I'll video it... maybe it will be the same as someone looking? course knowing my luck I'll completely miss and hit my smell phone.


----------



## twochains

NM, if your using a thin kerfed ax I bet you can stick it. I was looking at the thickness of Brian's splitting ax and it reminded me as a kid trying to stick a splitting maul...they bounce! LOL!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> NM, if your using a thin kerfed ax I bet you can stick it. I was looking at the thickness of Brian's splitting ax and it reminded me as a kid trying to stick a splitting maul...they bounce! LOL!



i just tested it ,it sticks but not like i thought it would ,i may go swap it for the longer handle one ,it has a thinner faced head


----------



## twochains

Why don't ya just buy a throwing ax?


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Why don't ya just buy a throwing ax?



besides wedges i was hoping to peel bark off logs before milling ,the x-25 wedge head works but not like i want ,i think that forester model will be a better peeler ,saves my milling chain big time if i peel the log first ,no dirt on the wood


----------



## twochains

Is your cedar anything like our red cedar as far as bark? You could always power wash them. I used a fan tip on some fricken diesel powered heated pressure washer...if you ween't careful you could cut into the wood if you held it there. I have written stuff in logs before with the "said" power washer.


----------



## twochains

Hey Brian, I just remembered that I also used to use a straightned out garden hoe and sharpened the hoe edge (insert pun here). Worked awesome on ERC and pine.


----------



## JakeG

Madsens catalog is available online. I printed it out and took a highlighter to everything I need. Darn catalog looks like it was printed on yellow paper.


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Hey Brian, I just remembered that I also used to use a straightned out garden hoe and sharpened the hoe edge (insert pun here). Worked awesome on ERC and pine.


seems like if i chop a strait line across the log ,it peels like an orange pretty much if it's been down a while ,think i was too much in a hurry at the store ,and got distracted by couple other guys wanting to bs when i grabbed the axe , with the cover on the tip did not see the edge i was needing


----------



## treeslayer2003

back when piling was a big deal they would sharpen a spade to peal bark off.
happy new years folks!


----------



## treeslayer2003

Clint, beech here is splitty and I been not jumpin um. but humbolt was still pulling fiber or crackin the beech, the block face cured that, hinge breaks clean with no pull. they are trash any way but I hate to pull......just looks wrong. now sweet gum another story, they won't split but pull fiber bad.....I might try a block on them next, it really is no trouble. ah, big gum and beech fellas.........30-50 inches and the beech all crown.


----------



## HuskStihl

Stumpy sledge. 24" 6lb. Prolly 15 bucks.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Clint most times I toss my axe at the next tree to die, sometimes it even sticks (so far only when someone is looking...which is weird) I have a loop on my belt to pack it with but that seems to be more for the long walk in on a skid trail, carrying gas-oil, water, saw tends to take a whole bunch of hands, most of the stuff gets set somewhere more or less safe, but the axe goes with me to every tree. Stays at the stump while limbing and bucking, and tossed ahead to the next one.
> 
> you, may sometimes see folks carrying them in an aluminium basket type thing in the center of their back, not sure where to find one of them, seems a fair bit safer then swinging around in a hammer loop. Although I carry mine like that and its razor sharp, the only time I've cut myself with one (at least while logging...) was from a bounce back while pounding wedges, and I fall down alot... probably alot more then the rest of you...



http://grizzlypeakenterprises.com/catalog2.htm


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> y'all know I carry the stubby sledge. 8# 24" and yea it gets tossed tree to tree lol. orange paint makes um easy to find.
> hey, I don't know if many the western guys around but I been playin with the block face lately and it works nice on the ugly beech here, real nice. one ? tho, do ya want the back cut to line up top bottom or center of that wide block?
> gotta go cross the road, see yas later.



Line up with the top, so it can use the entire fiber column.


----------



## HuskStihl

Block face in what I was calling beech. I block a lot, but for me it's cause after an hour of chasing and mismatching, I'll just bore the ****er out and be done.

Happy 2014 to allay'all! Took the wife out to a nice restaurant and stayed up past midnight for the first time in years. Credit card is tired from the workout


----------



## slowp

It was very quiet this year. Only one boom last night. The big cop action of last June has quieted things down--they removed the meth sellers then.

I am pondering returning to the land of mossy poofy things and doing some trail clearing today. I will use my most dangerous saw, the Razor pruning saw. That's the little saw that seems to like to fall off things and impale itself in my hands. The wounds heal surprisingly fast. I was only out of fiddle playing for a couple of days.

Here are some pictures from Monday's walk in moss land. Note the classic vine maple springpole.


----------



## JakeG

Nice trail! I love spring poles... Just love em


----------



## HuskStihl

Great way to get u'r jaw wired (wahr'd) shut


----------



## slowp

HuskStihl said:


> Great way to get u'r jaw wired (wahr'd) shut


 
Not to worry, I shall use the little cuts, not quite all the way through, to relieve the pressure. Learned that in saw certification class. That's a good thing.

I'll take some pictures if I go today. The sun is coming out and sometimes it makes it hard to go into the shady woods in the winter.


----------



## paccity




----------



## Metals406

Great pics Patty and Fraze!!


----------



## samdweezel05

Look at this fine group of not so pros. Never thought to look here to find you goof balls. Hope everyone had a good new years. I will keep the "I have a potty mouth"'s to myself, haha.

Chity Avatar.


----------



## HuskStihl

samdweezel05 said:


> Look at this fine group of not so pros. Never thought to look here to find you goof balls. Hope everyone had a good new years. I will keep the "I have a potty mouth"'s to myself, haha.
> 
> Chity Avatar.



"I have a potty mouth" all you want Phil. U'r good people, and I am glad to have the other founding member of 3 Idiots Logging, LLC around. Clint started this thread a year ago here, and NQSHM moved it during the hack, where it has basically taken up permanent residence. It'd be nice to have rob and cat back over here until the server fix, I'd even welcome that grumpy foreigner back


----------



## samdweezel05

Just let us know when you plan to be in the neighborhood again and we will set something up. I would like to see where you bought property so I can go use it when your not around.


----------



## slowp

I found a new gym to go to. I am sooo out of shape. Here is the exercise equipment.


----------



## samdweezel05

That's awesome. I have always wanted to try and take down a good size tree with an axe. Wait a minute, now I need to start collecting axes?


----------



## slowp

I'm bucking already down across the trail stuff. No falling, unless you count the vine maple and salmonberry brush.


----------



## samdweezel05

The dog looks pretty happy to be with you too.


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> Look at this fine group of not so pros. Never thought to look here to find you goof balls. Hope everyone had a good new years. I will keep the "I have a potty mouth"'s to myself, haha.
> 
> Chity Avatar.



How ya doing Chity! Good to see ya! Ya this was the "birth place" of the Not So Pros.


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> How ya doing Chity! Good to see ya! Ya this was the "birth place" of the Not So Pros.



It was also the birthplace of "I have a potty mouth" so why don't you "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## slowp

samdweezel05 said:


> The dog looks pretty happy to be with you too.


 
That's his job. I've got to find my bigger pack to carry stuff in. It's around here somewhere.


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> It was also the birthplace of "I have a potty mouth" so why don't you "I have a potty mouth".


Glad to see you stihl have your humor.


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> Glad to see you stihl have your humor.



Never lost it.


----------



## twochains




----------



## HuskStihl

The slow process continues. I'm not at all sure I can get the PTO seal out without splitting the case, but the flywheel side is done. Waiting on the parts tree box to arrive




The bearing is turning with the crank


----------



## samdweezel05

HuskStihl said:


> The slow process continues. I'm not at all sure I can get the PTO seal out without splitting the case, but the flywheel side is done. Waiting on the parts tree box to arrive
> 
> View attachment 325466
> 
> 
> The bearing is turning with the crank



I will keep my Husqvarna opinion to myself.


----------



## twochains

Fricken wind! Boss just called and said I better put my head out the door. He says 40 mph gusts and the Sun isn't even up yet...not good. I hate when they say, "I'm gonna leave it up to the individual". Basically if you add up the fact that he called to tell me that...it must be bad and going to get worse. Awesome....wind chill 4*.


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> Fricken wind! Boss just called and said I better put my head out the door. He says 40 mph gusts and the Sun isn't even up yet...not good. I hate when they say, "I'm gonna leave it up to the individual". Basically if you add up the fact that he called to tell me that...it must be bad and going to get worse. Awesome....wind chill 4*.



Its -15 right now with a 20mph wind.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yer getting what we gonna get tomorrow, it spossed be nasty. dad still says that to me.......like I don't know it. you be extra carful if ya do go to the woods. I hate wind.


----------



## samdweezel05

That would be a -41.7 wind chill.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Jon, you know ya gotto take the oiler off to get to the pto side seal right? what you mean by bearing turning with crank? works as spossed to?


----------



## samdweezel05

I would guess he means bearing is spinning in the case.


----------



## treeslayer2003

that what I wondered, not good if it is.
you been here a while,07. hey ain't you spossed be milkin right now?


----------



## samdweezel05

I don't milk cows. I came in at 5 this morning to feed cows and now I am back in the shop fixing stuff. That's what i do.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ah, thought ya was playin hooky lol.


----------



## samdweezel05

Smart phone.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Jon, you know ya gotto take the oiler off to get to the pto side seal right? what you mean by bearing turning with crank? works as spossed to?


The early 385's have a "hybrid" bearing+seal on the clutch side. Some guys say the seal comes out independently of the bearing, but clutch/oiler are pretty easy to remove, so I'll think on that some more.
I mis-spoke, the bearing on the flywheel side looks perfect, so no case splitting for me


----------



## Trx250r180

walking my creek on my property yesterday ,came across this old growth stump ,looked a lot bigger in person than this pic ,that tree growing out of it is 12-14 inches across,top of stump maybe 5-6 feet across ,i bet the base of the stump is almost 10 or so feet across ,has the old time springboard notches ,looks like was felled with a misery whip ,must have been some big trees at one time on my land ,i have several big cedar stumps still


----------



## northmanlogging

the new neighbors across the street are cutting down some trees... I really want to video it but don't want to be creepy, yesterday or so they tied a line in one hooked it to a truck started cutting from the face side while pulling with the truck... No face, no back cut, pinch release, pinch again rinse repeat as necessary. Wifey told me about it, wish I was here to see.


----------



## treeslayer2003

good deal Jon. Brian that tree growing out the stump for real? that's wild.
north, ya prolly couldn't stand it.....I couldn't.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> good deal Jon. Brian that tree growing out the stump for real? that's wild.
> north, ya prolly couldn't stand it.....I couldn't.



yes i see that often around here ,old growth cedar stumps with trees growing in them ,real common for multiple cedar trees to stare the same stump also


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh I see suckers on poplar all the time but I looks like that tree came right up in the middle of that stump.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh I see suckers on poplar all the time but I looks like that tree came right up in the middle of that stump.



I will have to see if can get a pic of it from top of the stump ,and bring a tape with me to get a real measurement ,the stump was taller than i was


----------



## twochains

That' pretty cool Brian...what is the notch you zoomed in on? I guess spring board?


----------



## Trx250r180

traded with the saw shop ,this one will be a better peeler of bark ,and it sticks to the logs nice


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> That' pretty cool Brian...what is the notch you zoomed in on? I guess spring board?


yes looked like springboard notches hand cut with an axe


----------



## JakeG

Looks much better for the tasks you have planned. The other one would have split wood decently.


----------



## twochains

I nailed the chit out of the skidder today with a pine! I'm sitting there fighting the wind with 10ft top rotations, I was cutting a 2ft + 120 ft pine...wind would set the tree back on my bar...I'd wait...finally got my break and hammered into it...yep, her goes the skidder Op looking right at me, directly through my drop zone! WHAM! Right across the roof! I just looked at him like what the Hell are you doing driving under me while I'm fighting big wind! I kinda smashed the box where the exhaust comes out on the roof! I don't feel a bit responsible either! I should have had "the right of way"! Such a frustrating day..just borders on senseless to cut in wind like that. Hell I even had a load and a half on the ground and was willing to pull chokers instead of cut this morning...Oh no...so I had to cut a whole new strip in order to get 2 loads hauled today...I think I sprouted at least 20 new grey hairs today!


----------



## samdweezel05

I want a Stihl 460


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> I nailed the chit out of the skidder today with a pine! I'm sitting there fighting the wind with 10ft top rotations, I was cutting a 2ft + 120 ft pine...wind would set the tree back on my bar...I'd wait...finally got my break and hammered into it...yep, her goes the skidder Op looking right at me, directly through my drop zone! WHAM! Right across the roof! I just looked at him like what the Hell are you doing driving under me while I'm fighting big wind! I kinda smashed the box where the exhaust comes out on the roof! I don't feel a bit responsible either! I should have had "the right of way"! Such a frustrating day..just borders on senseless to cut in wind like that. Hell I even had a load and a half on the ground and was willing to pull chokers instead of cut this morning...Oh no...so I had to cut a whole new strip in order to get 2 loads hauled today...I think I sprouted at least 20 new grey hairs today!



I would have told them to "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> I want a Stihl 460



Shouldn't be too hard to find! They are good saws for sure! Crap I figured with your line-up you'd have (3) or 4 of them.


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> Shouldn't be too hard to find! They are good saws for sure! Crap I figured with your line-up you'd have (3) or 4 of them.



Nope, don't have one yet. Soon maybe. Local dealer had or maybe still has a brand new 460 still sitting in stock never fueled. Price was right too and I should have bought it.


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> I would have told them to "I have a potty mouth".



Pftt! I figure the tree did all the talking! I was about 100 ft above him! I got to see the look on his face as it smashed over the roof...it was a combination of "Oh ****, and damn I hope this cab holds up"! LOL!


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> Pftt! I figure the tree did all the talking! I was about 100 ft above him! I got to see the look on his face as it smashed over the roof...it was a combination of "Oh ****, and damn I hope this cab holds up"! LOL!



So it was almost worth it?


----------



## Trx250r180

samdweezel05 said:


> I want a Stihl 460


i have one but i stole the jug and piston off it for one of my 440 saws ,put that 66 big bore kit you got on it


----------



## northmanlogging

Tagged a garage today if that makes you feel a little better... only dinged a little of the tin roof... no one would have even noticed if I hadn't said anything.


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> So it was almost worth it?


Had it been the tweeker skidder OP....YES most definitely! However is was an older fella that I get along with pretty good. All he said was he should have stopped...he watched the tree start committing and I guess it was just like watching a train wreck and never let up on the gas pedal. All I could do is shake my head...good thing was the crash topped my tree for me! WINNING! LOL!


----------



## samdweezel05

Trx250r180 said:


> i have one but i stole the jug and piston off it for one of my 440 saws ,put that 66 big bore kit you got on it



What do you want for the remains?


----------



## samdweezel05

northmanlogging said:


> Tagged a garage today if that makes you feel a little better... only dinged a little of the tin roof... no one would have even noticed if I hadn't said anything.



That is why I only cut trees in the middle of the woods and park my truck very, very far away, lol.



twochains said:


> Had it been the tweeker skidder OP....YES most definitely! However is was an older fella that I get along with pretty good. All he said was he should have stopped...he watched the tree start committing and I guess it was just like watching a train wreck and never let up on the gas pedal. All I could do is shake my head...good thing was the crash topped my tree for me! WINNING! LOL!



Perfect.


----------



## samdweezel05

Trx250r180 said:


> i have one but i stole the jug and piston off it for one of my 440 saws ,put that 66 big bore kit you got on it



That has been thought about. Do you think there is enough case volume to make it work or would it be a lazy turd?


----------



## mdavlee

I have a 460


----------



## samdweezel05

mdavlee said:


> I have a small wiener



Fixed.


----------



## mdavlee

samdweezel05 said:


> Fixed.



That's not nice


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, dang Phil.
hey y'all know the firewood peaples think we all a holes? wtf


----------



## Trx250r180

it would make an awesome avatar


----------



## samdweezel05

I so miss saw H awgz


----------



## samdweezel05

Trx250r180 said:


> it would make an awesome avatar View attachment 325612



So spit out a price and stop being like those Ahole fire wood peoples that Peeslayer is in love with.


----------



## slowp

samdweezel05 said:


> I so miss saw H awgz


 
Why bring it up at all here? Are you trying to start another manly whining thread?


----------



## samdweezel05

slowp said:


> Why bring it up at all here? Are you trying to start another manly whining thread?



Why bring up what?


----------



## Trx250r180

samdweezel05 said:


> So spit out a price and stop being like those Ahole fire wood peoples that Peeslayer is in love with.


400 without the top end ,its actually in pretty good shape still ,has west coast wrap ,and ho oiler stock ,has 4 point dogs too ,plastics are pretty clean still ,i keep it inside


----------



## samdweezel05

Trx250r180 said:


> 400 without the top end ,its actually in pretty good shape still ,has west coast wrap ,and ho oiler stock ,has 4 point dogs too ,plastics are pretty clean still ,i keep it inside



I will have to regretfully decline your offer.


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> 400 without the top end ,its actually in pretty good shape still ,has west coast wrap ,and ho oiler stock ,has 4 point dogs too ,plastics are pretty clean still ,i keep it inside



I'll trade you a Dolly 133 and some string cheese.


----------



## twochains




----------



## nk14zp

So the block cut face reduces fiber pull?


----------



## Metals406

nk14zp said:


> So the block cut face reduces fiber pull?



The primary functions of a block face are, to aid in directional control, and to hold the tree on or near the stump. 

Reducing fiber-pull is achieved by cutting your hinge off once the tree commits, or it can happen with a really thin hinge in species with brittle fibers, or in dead wood.


----------



## treeslayer2003

it did on the beech, I think really it just gave more flex and therefore more time to cut thru the hinge. it did break off clean tho.......not so on the sweet gum. it just wants to pull, mind you they were big and big topped on the lean side. you could tie a sweet gum in a knot, it won't break. I hate to say it but so far jumpin seems to be the best way to not pull on a gum like that. your results may vary and i'll try some different things next time I come to some.


----------



## nk14zp

When I was a kid and learned to cut we did a downward notch then a back cut this was the 70s then in 06 I met this man in school with a square filed saw named Soren and he taught us to bore cut the back cut. It gives you a nice narrow hinge and is safer.


----------



## treeslayer2003

you talkin bout GOL, yea it is a way but I have tried that a few times.....it just ain't my cup a tea. not sayin it not good, just sayin I don't particularly care for it but that just me. I have face bored plenty and I prefer that for leaners and splitty things. gum jus a bit weird, it don't like to break. prolly more of it in the south than anywhere but I bet they mostly jump it.


----------



## nk14zp

He was teaching what the comp ins co call CLP but it's the same guy and it's the same as GOL. Trust me a lot of choppers have took the class and still cut the same as they did 20 years ago. No gum here.


----------



## treeslayer2003

every body got their way zip, I can't call nobody wrong just different.


----------



## samdweezel05

I like to over cut the back cut and under cut the face cut and bore cut from the north east side of the left cut. I also like to make 3 bad attemps on the back cut before i get it close enough to being right.


----------



## nk14zp

Long as the tree safely hits the ground where you want who cares.


----------



## samdweezel05

nk14zp said:


> Long as the tree safely hits the ground where you want who cares.



I tried to say that very same thing and got ridiculed. I don't cut outside my safety zone.


----------



## twochains

Metals406 said:


> The primary functions of a block face are, to aid in directional control, and to hold the tree on or near the stump.
> 
> Reducing fiber-pull is achieved by cutting your hinge off once the tree commits, or it can happen with a really thin hinge in species with brittle fibers, or in dead wood.



Great explanation. I would also add it helps from the tree kicking back over the stump.


----------



## nk14zp

twochains said:


> Great explanation. I would also add it helps from the tree kicking back over the stump.


That would be holding the tree on or near the stump.


----------



## twochains

nk14zp said:


> That would be holding the tree on or near the stump.



Yes Sir, your right there. LOL!


----------



## Blazin

samdweezel05 said:


> I tried to say that very same thing and got ridiculed. I don't cut outside my safety zone.



Musta been the wedge thing?


----------



## HuskStihl

samdweezel05 said:


> I like to over cut the back cut and under cut the face cut and bore cut from the north east side of the left cut. I also like to make 3 bad attemps on the back cut before i get it close enough to being right.


That's the textbook cut taught in 3 Idiots logging, LLC training camp. I've modified it to put a second "face" into the back. Helps the wedge sink into the tree better


----------



## HuskStihl

nk14zp said:


> So the block cut face reduces fiber pull?


The further a tree has fallen before the face closes, the less pulling force on the stick, and the more time you have to get thru the back.

Did I just say that??!!


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, yes you did, and very well too.


----------



## samdweezel05

HuskStihl said:


> That's the textbook cut taught in 3 Idiots logging, LLC training camp. I've modified it to put a second "face" into the back. Helps the wedge sink into the tree better



Yeah, about that Jon......Your lack of attendance at the monthly meetings and your lack of a financial contribution for insurances, fuel, employee overhead, general slush fund and beer money, we had to revert back to Two idiots Logging LLC. Its nothing personal but you should take it personally because it's all your fault.


----------



## HuskStihl

samdweezel05 said:


> Yeah, about that Jon......Your lack of attendance at the monthly meetings and your lack of a financial contribution for insurances, fuel, employee overhead, general slush fund and beer money, we had to revert back to Two idiots Logging LLC. Its nothing personal but you should take it personally because it's all your fault.





samdweezel05 said:


> Yeah, about that Jon......Your lack of attendance at the monthly meetings and your lack of a financial contribution for insurances, fuel, employee overhead, general slush fund and beer money, we had to revert back to Two idiots Logging LLC. Its nothing personal but you should take it personally because it's all your fault.


No way man; I'm gonna be like that guy in office space who just keeps coming to work!


----------



## Trx250r180

i bring 2 saws ,i always seem to pinch the first one so have to cut the tree down again over my first cut to get my first saw out opcorn:


----------



## Trx250r180

Evening Men


----------



## samdweezel05

HuskStihl said:


> No way man; I'm gonna be like that guy in office space who just keeps coming to work!



We don't need to worry about that, your 2,000 miles away.



Trx250r180 said:


> i bring 2 saws ,i always seem to pinch the first one so have to cut the tree down again over my first cut to get my first saw out opcorn:



Last time I went milling, I brought 5 saws......not really sure why. Logs were on the ground and set up ready to mill. I was prepared for anything.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> i bring 2 saws ,i always seem to pinch the first one so have to cut the tree down again over my first cut to get my first saw out opcorn:



Pftt! Fo realz?! Oh ****..I ate too much...if I ROFL I will throw up!


----------



## woodchuck357

HuskStihl said:


> Block face in what I was calling beech. I block a lot, but for me it's cause after an hour of chasing and mismatching, I'll just bore the ****er out and be done.
> 
> Happy 2014 to allay'all! Took the wife out to a nice restaurant and stayed up past midnight for the first time in years. Credit card is tired from the workout



looks like hackberry to me


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Pftt! Fo realz?! Oh ****..I ate too much...if I ROFL I will throw up!


----------



## HuskStihl

woodchuck357 said:


> looks like hackberry to me


Prolly. I'm still at the pine or not pine stage of tree ID. That's actually a good vid to show how far it'll go before pulling with a block face. That was back leaning a bit so no chasing the hinge there


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, dang Phil.
> hey y'all know the firewood peaples think we all a holes? wtf


They were talking about me. Y'all don't to worry u'r purdy heads 'bout dem firewood insurgents


----------



## JakeG

Evenin men, Ms. P, and the three idiots.


----------



## treeslayer2003

we seem to have a bad rep over there......I guess I was unaware........????????
hello there Jake


----------



## Trx250r180

was looking for a bulb a fixing a light ,and looked over in the loft ,found this just now ,old tin hat


----------



## JakeG

Brian.. Nice find! Seriously. Mine is made in China. To my knowledge, it's the only brand Madsens sells.



treeslayer2003 said:


> we seem to have a bad rep over there......I guess I was unaware........????????
> hello there Jake



Evenin' Mike...

Where did it all start, the firewood section/bad rep? PM me if you'd like . I don't mind random reading material


----------



## slowp

Feelings were hurt by me suggesting that if one wanted good pointers on falling trees, this would be a better forum to post a certain scary video on than the firewood forum. It made sense to me because production fallers cut mass quantities of timber, or at least do out here, if they want to keep working. That didn't go over well. Sigh.


----------



## Nuzzy

slowp said:


> Feelings were hurt by me suggesting that if one wanted good pointers on falling trees, this would be a better forum to post a certain scary video on than the firewood forum. It made sense to me because production fallers cut mass quantities of timber, or at least do out here, if they want to keep working. That didn't go over well. Sigh.





It's because people in this forum cut completely different trees that are in no way applicable to those other worldly trees. Duh.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> Feelings were hurt by me suggesting that if one wanted good pointers on falling trees, this would be a better forum to post a certain scary video on than the firewood forum. It made sense to me because production fallers cut mass quantities of timber, or at least do out here, if they want to keep working. That didn't go over well. Sigh.



Yeah. . . That was a goat-rope.


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> was looking for a bulb a fixing a light ,and looked over in the loft ,found this just now ,old tin hat View attachment 325814
> View attachment 325815
> View attachment 325816



SCORE! It's the 4-point too -- so a new basket will slip right in.


----------



## treeslayer2003

meh, I didn't see anything in that thread y'all said so bad. maybe some things happened before I got here or they just took it wrong. really tho, I personaly have never made fun of anyone and havn't really seen any one here do it. I think it is a shame if they think they can't come here for advice. more than one way to skin a cat? yes there is but that can even be made a mess of.
isn't that one reason we here? to swap ideas and technique and try and help others that may have ?????


----------



## slowp

I guess we are supposed to only congratulate folks on getting the big tree on the ground. Later, we may see a thread titled, My Woodcutting Buddy Got Killed, or maimed or something. That video was scary bad.


----------



## mdavlee

That video was a big time screw up by them. When the face cut kept closing so much they couldn't get the face cut wedge out and was pinching the bar it was time to do something different. If the face cut had been cleaned out with an Axe it may have went ahead and broke then.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well yea, there is a lot I would have done different. thing that gets me is it had turned into an argument by the time I get there and one member lumped us all into the bully category........I don't think any of us are bullys.
I been seeing this attitude a lot lately, I guess us loggers are looked down on everywhere.
meh, back to the woods with us I guess.
thing is, no one learned anything exept that apparently we not welcome over there. what if I had a question about stoves.......SOL I spose.


----------



## HuskStihl

There are three of four non-logging "experts". Old bob has tangled with all of them in his special way that leaves zero misunderstanding. Same with RandyMac on occasion. They tend to be super touchy when it comes to anybody coming onto "their turf" and telling them how to do stuff. I hang out all over the place (and others) and can tell you the "anti-PNW logger" sentiment is not any sort of majority opinion. 
Being gruff and calling it like you see it is not bullying. Bullying is when you identify somebody you can hurt who can't or won't hurt you back, and you keep on keepin' on. I only know one logging forum member who I think of as a bully, and he ain't here. His name also does not rhyme with raisin. Sorry for being preachy this fine morning


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> There are three of four non-logging "experts". Old bob has tangled with all of them in his special way that leaves zero misunderstanding. Same with RandyMac on occasion. They tend to be super touchy when it comes to anybody coming onto "their turf" and telling them how to do stuff. I hang out all over the place (and others) and can tell you the "anti-PNW logger" sentiment is not any sort of majority opinion.
> Being gruff and calling it like you see it is not bullying. Bullying is when you identify somebody you can hurt who can't or won't hurt you back, and you keep on keepin' on. I only know one logging forum member who I think of as a bully, and he ain't here. His name also does not rhyme with raisin. Sorry for being preachy this fine morning



I also hang out everywhere, and never thought of myself as being in a certain isolated group on AS. I hit "What's new" and see who posted what, and where.

I have a lot of experience in many fields, which affords me the ability to answer a broad range of questions. And I'm not the only one on here like that.

You just have to watch out for the 'askholes'.


----------



## nk14zp

samdweezel05 said:


> We don't need to worry about that, your 2,000 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I went milling, I brought 5 saws......not really sure why. Logs were on the ground and set up ready to mill. I was prepared for anything.


If I had squeels I'd bring 5.


----------



## nk14zp

Metals406 said:


> I also hang out everywhere, and never thought of myself as being in a certain isolated group on AS. I hit "What's new" and see who posted what, and where.
> 
> I have a lot of experience in many fields, which affords me the ability to answer a broad range of questions. And I'm not the only one on here like that.
> 
> You just have to watch out for the 'askholes'.


Same here.


----------



## slowp

I'm not a faller but I can tell who knows what they are doing and who doesn't. I kept a mental list of fallers who were safe to be around--once they saw you and then the not safe ones. Most were in the safe category. 

I'll argue if needed. If that's bullying, so be it.


----------



## Metals406

Patty, you're such a bully!


----------



## HuskStihl

I didn't want to say this in front of the boys, but yes, you are the bully


----------



## Blazin

Metals406 said:


> I also hang out everywhere, and never thought of myself as being in a certain isolated group on AS. I hit "What's new" and see who posted what, and where.
> 
> I have a lot of experience in many fields, which affords me the ability to answer a broad range of questions. And I'm not the only one on here like that.
> 
> You just have to watch out for the 'askholes'.



Same here, but you have to be able to prove it with a camera strapped to your head according to the masses. I worked 4 years taking danger trees off or near power lines with my Dad that did it his whole life, then production cut timber for another 3 years before going full time in the auto collision business which I've been at 28 years. Still managed to do the part time logging smaller parcels and lot clearing in between.....I'm tired off all of it, but still do it


----------



## twochains

What are we talking about? Where is the scarey video?


----------



## Blazin

twochains said:


> What are we talking about? Where is the scarey video?



Firewood forum, "danger tree comes down" take the cushion off your chair before watching it, just sayin


----------



## Metals406

twochains said:


> What are we talking about? Where is the scarey video?



Not sure you even want to know! LOL


----------



## twochains

LMAO! OK! Thanks man! I'm headed that way...wish me luck


----------



## Blazin

twochains said:


> LMAO! OK! Thanks man! I'm headed that way...wish me luck



Are you OK??????


----------



## Trx250r180

well the new axe don't seem to be dropping the tree very fast ,how you like the 360 degree face cut ?


----------



## nk14zp

Trx250r180 said:


> well the new axe don't seem to be dropping the tree very fast ,how you like the 360 degree face cut ?


At least you got the face cut cleaned out. Why so low why not at face high ?


----------



## Trx250r180

nk14zp said:


> At least you got the face cut cleaned out. Why so low why not at face high ?




Practicing my golf swing at the same time


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> well the new axe don't seem to be dropping the tree very fast ,how you like the 360 degree face cut ?


 lol, yer new name is beaver then. that's a big tree for them ain't it?


----------



## nk14zp

Trx250r180 said:


> Practicing my golf swing at the same time


Do you yell four or timber when it goes over?


----------



## treeslayer2003

meh, I guess I take some stuff to serious. anti logger sentiments kinda hit home. y'all right, it really just a few.


----------



## twochains

Well....I am at a loss for words really....I couldn't get through all the pages. The only thing I can say is NO WONDER WE HAVE STATISTICS.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> well the new axe don't seem to be dropping the tree very fast ,how you like the 360 degree face cut ?



You should post that where I just ventured over to....LMAO! How's your ax treating you Brian?


----------



## treeslayer2003

yeup, that is what it is n we seen that before. it the seemingly personal attacks that got me. cuz you know all us logger types is mean to everyone.


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> yeup, that is what it is n we seen that before. it the seemingly personal attacks that got me. cuz you know all us logger types is mean to everyone.



What page did the anti logger sentiments come in? I was too dazed from the video to focus on what I was reading.


----------



## Trx250r180

I will 


twochains said:


> You should post that where I just ventured over to....LMAO! How's your ax treating you Brian?



find out tomorro ,i'm a weekend warrior ya know .........,


----------



## treeslayer2003

twochains said:


> What page did the anti logger sentiments come in? I was too dazed from the video to focus on what I was reading.


 toward the end, last couple pages. ima try n forget it err not think bout it.


----------



## HuskStihl

Dangerous tree comes down (dangerously in my opinion)


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I wish the others would come back.......guess I gotta get on the dang phone see if they still alive.


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> I will
> 
> 
> find out tomorro ,i'm a weekend warrior ya know .........,



Is that the new ax you traded?


----------



## twochains

treeslayer2003 said:


> toward the end, last couple pages. ima try n forget it err not think bout it.


Dangit...now I'm gonna have to go back over there...geez


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Is that the new ax you traded?



yeah ,i got the forest axe ,its a little longer ,and has a cutting edge not a splitting ,sticks to trees nice


----------



## Trx250r180

Well you guys have a good weekend ,i'm closing shop ,time to grab the new axe and do the weekend warrior dance


----------



## HuskStihl

Some guy who works in a metal shop got all bossy with the friendly firewood guys. Actually, handsome mike, they weren't even talkin bout east coast boys, only the PNW crew and their lack of understanding of anything non-conifer. If RandyMac saw some of the sweet gum I've had to deal with he'd **** himself! Also some thing about loggers only bein comfortable with live trees, and being unnecessarily scared of snags n' such


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> yeah ,i got the forest axe ,its a little longer ,and has a cutting edge not a splitting ,sticks to trees nice



Sweet! So it will peel your bark for your milling then huh? Were you meaning you might be a little sore 2moro?? LOL!


----------



## twochains

Trx250r180 said:


> Well you guys have a good weekend ,i'm closing shop ,time to grab the new axe and do the weekend warrior dance



chop some wood... Have a good weekend Brian! Cheers!


----------



## KiwiBro

Who knew?


----------



## treeslayer2003

kiwi, no image bro.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Some guy who works in a metal shop got all bossy with the friendly firewood guys. Actually, handsome mike, they weren't even talkin bout east coast boys, only the PNW crew and their lack of understanding of anything non-conifer. If RandyMac saw some of the sweet gum I've had to deal with he'd **** himself! Also some thing about loggers only bein comfortable with live trees, and being unnecessarily scared of snags n' such


 well Jon, you know me......I just couldn't keep mah mouth shut lol. i'm done with it now, they tryin defend the slopping backcut.


----------



## twochains

That tree came back over the blessed sloping back cut....good lord. Dang Mike, I had to put my .02 in over there opcorn: I figured what the Hell..I'm bored anyway.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'm done with it now, they tryin defend the slopping backcut.


Ah, my people



I'll prolly get in trouble for that


----------



## treeslayer2003

I don't think they want to hear anything we say bro.......I mean ifn we said the sky blue they get mad over that.


----------



## twochains

Hey Mike here is that spot I was talking about finding.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Some guy who works in a metal shop got all bossy with the friendly firewood guys. Actually, handsome mike, they weren't even talkin bout east coast boys, only the PNW crew and their lack of understanding of anything non-conifer. If RandyMac saw some of the sweet gum I've had to deal with he'd **** himself! Also some thing about loggers only bein comfortable with live trees, and being unnecessarily scared of snags n' such



That guy hasn't worked in a metal shop in a while. He spent the last 4 months building a high school.

He'll probably go cut timber for a while. . . Maybe after breakup? Or he might do sumfin else? He's rather unpredictable -- and a real d i c k. :X


----------



## treeslayer2003

that definetly looks like the hands of man been there, even if ya discount the little chimney. thanks for pics bro.


----------



## lfnh

HuskStihl said:


> Ah, my people
> 
> 
> I'll prolly get in trouble for that


 

oh damn, that's a beaut there HS !! go ahead and paste that up over in F&H and see if there a lightning storm nearby. get my tin hat on and hobb'd boots on so am well grounded. just need to hang on to them steel wedges in that deadfall being hacked up.


----------



## 1270d

Just read all that f&h thing. Glad I'm not one of those coastal logger things. They sound mean.


----------



## samdweezel05

Glad I'm not mean.


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> Glad I'm not mean.



tl;dr..."I have a potty mouth"


----------



## JakeG

Jon, that was hilarious... Good thing I was between swigs 

Nate, I've only read up to page 5 of that thread and I like the humor in your posts. Got lots of good chuckles out of em so far.

Hope everyone is doing well this Saturday evenin!


----------



## samdweezel05

Hawg Z is back up so I say fairwell to this dump until I need to sell something.


----------



## lfnh

yup, HS you done fired a dbl barrel of buckshot over iheard around the f&h, LOL! opcorn:


----------



## HuskStihl

lfnh said:


> yup, HS you done fired a dbl barrel of buckshot over iheard around the f&h, LOL! opcorn:


Felt I at least had to make it "fair and balanced"


----------



## HuskStihl

Parts tree kicks ass!


----------



## HuskStihl

NQSHM, this is embarassing, but does that look placed about right?


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks right to me Jon, but then I ain't never put a seal in a 385. looks right tho long as flywheel don't have any thing stickin down to grab it.


----------



## 1270d

I think you should tap it in a little deeper husk. I would put it so the outer surface of the seal is flush with the edge of the seal bore. Looks like it might be sticking out a little?

Are you trying the PTO side without splitting the case? Or not doing it. I think yours has the sealed bearing right?


----------



## HuskStihl

1270d said:


> I think you should tap it in a little deeper husk. I would put it so the outer surface of the seal is flush with the edge of the seal bore. Looks like it might be sticking out a little?
> 
> Are you trying the PTO side without splitting the case? Or not doing it. I think yours has the sealed bearing right?


I'm gonna leave the PTO side for now. I figure clutch and oiler are pretty easy. I don't have a good sense of how the seal comes off the hybrid bearing thingy. Flywheels are more of a PITA, so I figured I'd replace it now. For whatever reason the 385 _is my precious_. If I were a real faller I'd be packing that with a 28 techlite all day and love it


----------



## mdavlee

That looks right best I can tell from that picture.


----------



## twochains

YUK! It's fricken cold and drizzling...I was hoping to cut today before the polar apocalypse hits in the morning... supposed to clear out by noon maybe I can get a 1/2 day in...I already had a double coffee and this couch is creeping me out.


----------



## Magnumitis

twochains said:


> YUK! It's fricken cold and drizzling...I was hoping to cut today before the polar apocalypse hits in the morning... supposed to clear out by noon maybe I can get a 1/2 day in...I already had a double coffee and this couch is creeping me out.


warm as its going to be today, supposed to change to snow, i suppose. stay safe!


----------



## twochains

Hey there Magnumitis! How's kicks in Batesville? Yep...it just turned to solid sleet!


----------



## JakeG

You ever worked when it was sleeting like that Clint?


----------



## Magnumitis

twochains said:


> Hey there Magnumitis! How's kicks in Batesville? Yep...it just turned to solid sleet!


cold n wet, working this weekend processing some of that "high quality H2O" gotta go get some studded tires on the company truck soon, this place will be a sheet of ice in the morning!


----------



## twochains

What are you doing, hauling frac water? I see those weird looking water trucks down towards Rosebud and the like.


----------



## Magnumitis

twochains said:


> What are you doing, hauling frac water? I see those weird looking water trucks down towards Rosebud and the like.


nah man, i work in a water treatment plant, im a "waterboy"


----------



## samdweezel05




----------



## samdweezel05




----------



## JakeG

And so begins your solid orange conversion...


----------



## samdweezel05

No sir. Price was right and they sell quick. I'm gonna throw crank seals, fuel lines and an intake boot on it and send it down the road. I didn't even put it in the shed with the rest of the saws. I threw it in the snow bank next to the shed.


----------



## samdweezel05

This was the total haul from today.


----------



## JakeG

Nice haul! 60cc's is typically the biggest saw you'd find for sale around here. What's the small creamsickle?


----------



## samdweezel05

JakeG said:


> Nice haul! 60cc's is typically the biggest saw you'd find for sale around here. Which Stihl is that?



What one, there are three. From left to right it would be the crap 372xPee, Mac 7-10A, Pro Mac 700, Stihl S10, Stihl 028, Stihl 009L and the WILD THING. The two cases in the back are 044.


----------



## samdweezel05

And I drove a little over 5 hours round trip to get these.


----------



## Blazin

samdweezel05 said:


>



Send that Orange one this way, you'll have your hands full with that wildthing


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> What one, there are three. From left to right it would be the crap 372xPee, Mac 7-10A, Pro Mac 700, Stihl S10, Stihl 028, Stihl 009L and the WILD THING. The two cases in the back are 044.



Whats wrong with he 372? Does it run?


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> Whats wrong with he 372? Does it run?



It runs. Has an air leak. fuel line or intake boot maybe. I was thinking it could be seals but the high idle doesn't change at all no matter how you rotate the saw.


----------



## samdweezel05

I am going to replace crank seals, all lines and the intake boot.....then it goes down the road. My BFF wants it so he has first dibs.


----------



## Blazin

samdweezel05 said:


> It runs. Has an air leak. fuel line or intake boot maybe. I was thinking it could be seals but the high idle doesn't change at all no matter how you rotate the saw.



Carb is funked


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> It runs. Has an air leak. fuel line or intake boot maybe. I was thinking it could be seals but the high idle doesn't change at all no matter how you rotate the saw.



cool


----------



## samdweezel05

Blazin said:


> Carb is funked



In what way do you think?


----------



## JakeG

samdweezel05 said:


> In what way do you think?



By his message I got that the carb needs a rebuild. So maybe all of it?


----------



## samdweezel05

JakeG said:


> By his message I got that the carb needs a rebuild. So maybe all of it?



Could be. I don't know husky so I wasn't sure if there was some kind of known defect with the carb. I will get some parts coming for it tomorrow.


----------



## twochains

I think I would go with your original thought and replace the carb boot....but what do i know, Im just a dangerous back stabbing liar


----------



## mdavlee

More than likely carb is plugged. It's not like they use the china zamas like stihl


----------



## samdweezel05

twochains said:


> I think I would go with your original thought and replace the carb boot.



I have a little white plastic ring that attaches the carb boot to the carb and also holds the throttle cable. Guy I got the saw from said it is very common for them to overtighted the carb bolts and crack that plastic ring. He gave me a good ring with the saw. Maybe that is it?


----------



## twochains

samdweezel05 said:


> I have a little white plastic ring that attaches the carb boot to the carb and also holds the throttle cable. Guy I got the saw from said it is very common for them to overtighted the carb bolts and crack that plastic ring. He gave me a good ring with the saw. Maybe that is it?



I chased a lean on my Son's race quad this year...I tried everything..crank seals, ran through the entire spectrum of jets, changed needles..etc. Always the same thing would happen...I would have the perfect tune for the daytime, but as it cooled off it would run lean and eratic. Turned out to be intake gasket leak! If you are idling up on it's own and crank seals are good, I would say it is a cold air leak at the intake side... IDK JMO


----------



## twochains

Mike


mdavlee said:


> More than likely carb is plugged. It's not like they use the china zamas like stihl


, Chity can get a new carb pretty cheap can't he...what like under $30?


----------



## mdavlee

samdweezel05 said:


> I have a little white plastic ring that attaches the carb boot to the carb and also holds the throttle cable. Guy I got the saw from said it is very common for them to overtighted the carb bolts and crack that plastic ring. He gave me a good ring with the saw. Maybe that is it?



Could be. I would guess if it's been sitting a long time the carb is just stopped up. Could be the fuel line and fuel filter falling apart and stopping it up also.


----------



## samdweezel05

mdavlee said:


> More than likely carb is plugged. It's not like they use the china zamas like stihl



None of my Stihls have Zamas.


----------



## treeslayer2003

my 044s have the same walbro as a 371. I bet the fuel line has a hole in it, they seem to be bad about it.
I was hopeing that was an 038.


----------



## paccity




----------



## twochains

4* right now and ol' TC is real glad to always work weekends....cuz he ain't getting off the couch this morning! Whoot! Damn it's cold....it was -1 before daybreak this morning! There was ice in the shower floor!


----------



## bitzer

Come on Clint get yer ass out there! That's prime cutting weather around here. Today is about the only day I won't cut/work in. With the wind chill its 45 below right now. 17 below is the regular temp. Wind is gusting at 25 to 30. I've cut in every kind of freezing rain, snow, sleet, ****, that blows around up here. 1/8" of ice on the trees that sort of thing. Last winter there were so many freezes/thaws I don't know how or why a guy would cut without corks up here. Most do tho. I was sliding around the hills with chains on the skidder last winter. I don't blame ya for avoiding it though. I really don't sometimes I love cutting in that super shitty weather. Keeps you on the ball if you are game for it. Otherwise I'd like to stay in bed.


----------



## twochains

I work enough straight 7's that I can sort of pick when I want a day off. I haven't had 2 days off in a row in months.


----------



## bitzer

Awesome video Pac. That looks like some tall wood. That guy has some badass burns as well!


----------



## bitzer

twochains said:


> I work enough straight 7's that I can sort of pick when I want a day off. I haven't had 2 days off in a row in months.


**** it then! I'd stay home for the day if I were you. Throw yer fuzzy slippers on and sit in front of the fire with a coffee cup full of whiskey!


----------



## HuskStihl

The very end of Pac's video made me want to barf. Just when I was thinking I was gonna move out west and try to hire on with the Northman. Nah. I'll prolly just keep futzing with saws and polluting the internet with foolish comments


----------



## Metals406

TC, you suthern boys ain't bilt fer them kinda temps!

Do like Bob says and snuggle yer fire. It was 4 deg here this morning and the damn pipes froze out of left field.

I'm headed outside to crawl around with my heat gun. If I by God have to sell a kidney to do it -- I'm doin away with this pumphouse and getting a constant pressure system.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> The very end of Pac's video made me want to barf. Just when I was thinking I was gonna move out west and try to hire on with the Northman. Nah. I'll prolly just keep futzing with saws and polluting the internet with foolish comments



Not a heights fan?


----------



## bitzer

Metals406 said:


> TC, you suthern boys ain't bilt fer them kinda temps!
> 
> Do like Bob says and snuggle yer fire. It was 4 deg here this morning and the damn pipes froze out of left field.
> 
> I'm headed outside to crawl around with my heat gun. If I by God have to sell a kidney to do it -- I'm doin away with this pumphouse and getting a constant pressure system.



Yeah those pump houses suck! Good luck Nate!


----------



## treeslayer2003

yep, been there done that. I feel for ya.


----------



## twochains

The only water running right now are 3 sinks and the tub and shower. Everything else is froze up.


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> Not a heights fan?


Heights don't bother me, but I'm terrified of falling


----------



## slowp

Let your faucets dribble! They say to let a stream about the size of a pencil flow. Open the cupboard doors under the sinks. Next year, heat tape your inlet hoses. I've lived through a couple of Methow Valley Winters in a 24 foot travel trailer. The heat tape and dribbling faucets kept it from freezing up. I also put fiberglass insulation in half of the windows to help heat. I still woke up to frost on the wall by the bed. It isn't fun.

We insulated the heck out of the pumphouse and my dad had a big light going in there. If temps got really cold, he would put a small space heater in the pumphouse. Mom was a stickler for letting water trickle out of all the faucets. That was in their 1970 era mobile home, with what the dealer called the"arctic pack" insulation package.

I live in a milder climate but still have a halogen light in my well house in the winter. I'll let faucets drip when we get into the teens at night. 

Refrigerators tend to quit working when it gets really cold.


----------



## HuskStihl

Hey Clint, unless you're the a-hole who brought all this cold weather down on us I fail to see how this is your fault. I can also almost guarantee you Colt sees this as a great adventure, not some sort of hardship. Get the hair dryer and unfreeze the frozen pipes. It'll warm up soon enough. Heather? Unlike Slowp, women usually pick bad times to leave


----------



## treeslayer2003

well, I never seen one leave during good times.


----------



## paccity

HuskStihl said:


> Heights don't bother me, but I'm terrified of falling


the falling part aint so bad , it's the well youknow.


----------



## bitzer

Clint if she leaves ya she ain't the one. See if Colt has a buddy to hang with for the day that might have a warmer house and then you can use the old "we need to use our body heat to keep warm," trick on Heather. Works every time. In the movies anyway. I haven't gotten it to work yet though.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Metals406 said:


> TC, you suthern boys ain't bilt fer them kinda temps!
> 
> Do like Bob says and snuggle yer fire. It was 4 deg here this morning and the damn pipes froze out of left field.
> 
> I'm headed outside to crawl around with my heat gun. If I by God have to sell a kidney to do it -- I'm doin away with this pumphouse and getting a constant pressure system.



Nate, you dealing with one of those old Monitor jack pumps? I fought with one of them up till about 3 years ago, I finally broke down and put in a submersible, best 2G I ever spent on this place.

Them old Monitors never break in decent weather.

I had my sewer freeze two years ago, that sucked too. No snow for insulation and a fairly cold winter. It didn't freeze til March, when the ground was almost thawing above it. Never had it happen before, and a few bales of straw help to keep it from happening again.

TC, if your trailer's just sitting on wheels, and especially if it ain't skirted, it's time to go find some hay/straw bales yourself and stack em around the outside to keep the cold out from underneath.


----------



## JakeG

bitzer said:


> ...and then you can use the old "we need to use our body heat to keep warm," trick on Heather. Works every time. In the movies anyway. I haven't gotten it to work yet though.



Certainly doesn't work around here. It's a constant 68* in the house and all I hear is how freezing cold she is. It's hard not to roll your eyes or laugh as loud as you can. Three blankets and a heating pad is her prescription. I guess I should stop dreaming of moving north one day!

Clint, my buddy, I wish there was something we could do other than be here for ya and tell you to keep your head up high.


----------



## slowp

I do have a friend who insisted her hubby to be get out of logging *before* they got married. She wanted to see him more. He did, started up a construction business and they've been married for many years with the last kid now in college. Note the word BEFORE. She knew what he did and insisted on change BEFORE. He still works hard and partly on Saturdays, but he is home at predictable times. The guy is a keeper and he still does some logging when they have ground to clear.


----------



## treeslayer2003

people really need to accept others for who n what they are, not what they wish they were.


----------



## twochains

Well....my boss just came over to check on me and my Family...he brought me a huge propane heater and two big bottles of propane! Damn! I'm a little embarrassed but I am so happy to have it! That's a good person right there! He knew I was in trouble and came and helped me! I am so appreciative!


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> people really need to accept others for who n what they are, not what they wish they were.


Those of us who are not quite so handsome just have to take the constructive criticism and roll with it


----------



## HuskStihl

twochains said:


> Well....my boss just came over to check on me and my Family...he brought me a huge propane heater and two big bottles of propane! Damn! I'm a little embarrassed but I am so happy to have it! That's a good person right there! He knew I was in trouble and came and helped me! I am so appreciative!


I am glad he came over and helped y'all out, but I am pissed off that a guy can work his ass off six and a half days a week and have trouble keeping his family warm. Call me a socialist, but if hard work isn't rewarded why the **** would anybody want to do it. You need to be paid better. I'm out of u'r business now


----------



## twochains

HuskStihl said:


> I am glad he came over and helped y'all out, but I am pissed off that a guy can work his ass off six and a half days a week and have trouble keeping his family warm. Call me a socialist, but if hard work isn't rewarded why the **** would anybody want to do it. You need to be paid better. I'm out of u'r business now


That's what Heather said! Dang this heater is sweet though! I can already feel it warming up the living room....maybe I can take my jacket off soon! LOL! Oh, and he said he would send a guy out to help me on the plumbing if it all busts...on his dime! That's cool!


----------



## treeslayer2003

I agree with Jon on the payin but I am glad he came thru......I guess that counts for sumthin.
it hard for us to feel helpless to help because of distance so i'm glad someone did it.
warm up my friend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Those of us who are not quite so handsome just have to take the constructive criticism and roll with it


 maybe you should practice looking meaner.....lmao............carful, it can backfire lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> maybe you should practice looking meaner.....lmao............carful, it can backfire lol.



Thats my mean face. I'm the one in the green rain jacket BTW


----------



## treeslayer2003

aw, yous a little cutie.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> aw, yous a little cutie.



Que those banjos from a few pages back


----------



## rwoods

HS, forget the mean face. What I want to know is did you take the kids down the water slide? Those Wet & Wild water parks are so natural looking you would think that was a real river behind you.  Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey there Ron, you shiverin down there too?


----------



## Trx250r180

you got room to put a wood stove in your place Clint ? they are not that hard to put in


----------



## rwoods

With some sarcasm, I could thank you guys for sending me over to the Firewood Forum tonight to read up on danger trees. However, in all sincerity reading Metals406's thoughtful replies one after another lifted my spirit which has been down with the departure of Bob and the absence of RandyMac, both of whom brought much to AS. 

Prior to the hack I have found the Firewood forum to be mostly a good crowd. I haven't been there much since the hack so I'll not comment further. The CS forum seems to continue on a downward spiral; there is so much sarcasm and ignorance expressed that it is sometimes difficult to tell whether a poster doesn't know better or is baiting someone - I don't really care when it comes to what saw, mod, oil or chain - but it really bothers me when it comes to something that can get you killed or maimed. I guess that is one reason (among many) that I miss the aforesaid men, they spoke up and you knew where they stood. Hopefully, some of you will take up the mantle despite the ruffled feathers and the chips some carry.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

When it gets real cold I eats a lots of chili and find me one of them bar-b-Q lighters, may smell a little like burned hair but at least my butt is warm.


----------



## slowp

Yuckers. 

If you live in a travel trailer, do not cook a lot of things that require boiling or simmering during the winter. It will create its own weather and rain inside on you.


----------



## rwoods

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey there Ron, you shiverin down there too?



It was 6* when I got home. It is supposed to get in the negative tonight. I got the wood stove running full blast.  I feel for Clint. I've been there with frost on the walls - didn't have a family depending on me though. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

First place I lived in after moving out of the parents, had no insulation, base board heaters only, and we was all broke punk rock kids couldn't afford the huge electricity bill, waking up to frost on your blankets and ice in the sinks is a humbling experience. Showering was a dance with hypothermia.


----------



## treeslayer2003

me to Ron, I don't know how we lived before the stove n I ain't goin back to without it.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> First place I lived in after moving out of the parents, had no insulation, base board heaters only, and we was all broke punk rock kids couldn't afford the huge electricity bill, waking up to frost on your blankets and ice in the sinks is a humbling experience. *Showering* was a dance with hypothermia.



I'm calling ******** on that


----------



## KiwiBro

HuskStihl said:


> I am glad he came over and helped y'all out, but I am pissed off that a guy can work his ass off six and a half days a week and have trouble keeping his family warm. Call me a socialist, but if hard work isn't rewarded why the **** would anybody want to do it. You need to be paid better.


 There sure is a disconnect somewhere. It's similar here too. How the heck can a few families retain so much wealth while other, equally hard working people get shat on, time and time again? It's just wrong. Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.

Here, specifically in forestry, guys are working longer and longer hours trying to keep a roof over their families heads and food on the table and then we get even champaign socialists wringing their hands at the forestry deaths and injuries, with only very few of these people who call for greater regulation and drugs testing actually joining a few freak'n dots between fatigue, injuries, and low incomes in physically and sometimes mentally demanding occupations. Crew owners worry about the cost of gear/machinery and labour and how little they are getting for their contracts but cutting right or forestry holders play them off against each other and then wash their hands of the resulting blood and struggle of people just trying to earn a living. The industry here is pumping out logs to export like there is not tomorrow yet fark'all of this industry has the situational awareness in a business sense to collectively bargain or strike better deals. Then someone buying lumber bitches about the cost of lumber, but the people putting that on the ground or even the few of those left here in NZ that turn it into lumber are struggling to make ends meet. 

Then those same moaning lumber buyers, having bleated as someone built their house extension that adds another four rooms or another story/level or extension to the 10-car garage, for their house that is home to just three people think nothing about blowing money on wine, fancy restaurant meals, gambling, etc. The worlds gone absolutely fark'n crazy.


----------



## KiwiBro

HuskStihl said:


> I'm calling ******** on that


What? You never enjoyed golden showers in your punk rocker years? Trust me, when THAT plumbing freezes over, ***** starting to get real.


----------



## northmanlogging

******** on the showering or the freezing my dingle berries off? The room mates former wife had a problem with showering said she was allergic to water? Really she was just nasty and had eczema, and an addiction to my pain pills, and my money, and... things didn't end well...


----------



## Metals406

Clint -- don't beat yourself up bro. If you saw my shitass trailer -- you'd be counting your blessings. ;-)

And you're southern folks, who usually don't even see anything close to a single digits. We nirtherners don't have good excuses for letting the cold catch us with our pants down.

And being cold and going thru some tribulation builds character. We're all such sissy-la-la marry's comparatively with a few generations ago. My kids are super pusses. ;-) They need to toughen up some to prepare for lifes grittyness. 

You're a hard ass worker, and thats a big enough achievement on its own -- in this entitlement, "need it now", instant gratification society.

Pat yourself on the back a little.


----------



## Metals406

Oh, & I second, third, & fourth the wood stove thing. It's amazing to me how relatively warm I can keep this under insulated trailer of mine, in below zero temps.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hope everyone is ok this morning.


----------



## twochains

Morning Mike! Did your Artic blast make it to ya yet?


----------



## treeslayer2003

7 degrees with -15 wind chill. nothing I own would start. how did y'all make out?


----------



## twochains

It's already up to 2*...heat wave! I went out last night when I was waiting for my boss to come by and started our vehicles, I let hem run a short bit. I ended up turning the regular house heat off...it was only pumping cold air in. The propane heater and small electric heaters are taking the load.


----------



## twochains

I just watched a video from Michigan where a guy threw boiling water up in the ir and it turned to ice crystals! Dang..-40 wind chill! ooosh!


----------



## treeslayer2003

i'm glad y'all made out ok. I should go out n check the animals......hope for the best.


----------



## twochains

I found dogs "AND" chickens piled up together in dog houses! Kinda funny...I think all my chickens made out OK.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sob it cold out there, I need more clothes lol. well the dog and chickens are ok, no sign of the cat.
gonna have to fill the wood box again....bbbrr.


----------



## bitzer

Hey Clint you gotta make sure you ventilate a little with those heaters going. At least that's what I've been told. We used to run one at my uncle's hunting cabin just to help out the wood stove. Its 15 below right now with 35 below for the wind chill. I don't think we hit the 50 below with the wind mark they were talking about. Up north of me I'm sure they did though. The coldest I saw here yesterday was 41 below. If the wind picks up any more it will be right back into the -40s. I was in the skidder all day a few weeks ago when it was 10 below/ -25 with the wind chill. My feet didn't work real well by the end of the day (got a radiator heater, but still an open cab). I'll have to hit it hard the rest of the week now after taking two days off. Supposed to be mid 30s by the weekend here. A 70 degree jump!


----------



## treeslayer2003

dang bitz, that a whole new kind of cold.
my truck started but hers no sir. I lit the shop stove, a bottled water on the bench froze but one on the floor didn't.


----------



## twochains

bitzer said:


> Hey Clint you gotta make sure you ventilate a little with those heaters going. At least that's what I've been told. We used to run one at my uncle's hunting cabin just to help out the wood stove. Its 15 below right now with 35 below for the wind chill. I don't think we hit the 50 below with the wind mark they were talking about. Up north of me I'm sure they did though. The coldest I saw here yesterday was 41 below. If the wind picks up any more it will be right back into the -40s. I was in the skidder all day a few weeks ago when it was 10 below/ -25 with the wind chill. My feet didn't work real well by the end of the day (got a radiator heater, but still an open cab). I'll have to hit it hard the rest of the week now after taking two days off. Supposed to be mid 30s by the weekend here. A 70 degree jump!



My boss and I were talking about you all and the differences between us. We are taking today off as well, like he said..there are always better Saturdays and Sundays. Supposed to hit maybe 30* today, it's coming up...6* now. Stay warm bitz!


----------



## slowp

If we are the origination of your weather, the low was 37 last night and we're getting light rain off and on. Our high won't be much warmer but that's perfectly normal.

I was just remembering not having insulated boots until they arrived when I was in the 4th grade. I grew up on the cold side of the state. We kids just knew to come in when our feet went numb. It stung a bit to thaw them out. Then it was back out to play in the snow. We had the rubber boots that pulled on over shoes. Our moms taught us to tuck rags and old socks in the tops to keep the snow out. Up until a kid got into first grade, we had to wear those hard to get into snowsuits as seen on _A Christmas Story. _ The suits seemed to take eons to get on, and since it was put on inside a warm house, it was uncomfortably hot. 

When my dad worked all winter, he got us skis. It was the same process. You had leather ski boots so skied until feet went numb, then came in and if you were lucky there was a rickety chair by the fire in the no frills "lodge" and you took off boots, propped up feet and began the painful thawing out. 

I enjoyed the cross country ski area when I lived in Up Nort country. It was kind of a wayback machine. We had a couple of moonlight ski parties when temps were below 0.
Fun times Up Nort.


----------



## bitzer

Yeah they called school off for the entire state yesterday and today so I've been hangin with the kids while my wife is at work. I ran to town last night and the abs light came on in the truck. It went off after I came out of the store. The brakes weren't workin so good. We usually get weather in the 30 below range every winter. Usually just a few days worth. I put in a couple of half days in it last year. I haven't worked a Sunday in a long time. I probably won't either unless I really have to. Typically we get a January "thaw" after the super cold. They are talkin mid thirties for the weekend. I hope that's all it is. Gotta keep the frozen ground until mid march I hope. Ideally I would like teens at night and 20s during the day. We are over the hump now and the sun is going to start getting warmer from here on out.


----------



## 056 kid

twochains said:


> I just watched a video from Michigan where a guy threw boiling water up in the ir and it turned to ice crystals! Dang..-40 wind chill! ooosh!


My former stepdad lived in yellow knife canada for a while. Some of the many stories where the dogs poo poo freezing to the ground and and his ass hair tethering him to the ground. Having to remove his bicycle from the ground with an acetylene torch haha. They where in t shirts when it was above 0. Freaking nuts!


----------



## twochains

Yep, school here and surrounding areas has been canceled yesterday and today. Our ground never freezes really deep and doesn't stay froze for long. Right now it is so fricken dry you have to cover your face if a skidder runs by you...w or w/o a hitch...dry like a drought. Our ground will really fall out here in the next month or two depending on what we will be cutting on. I have been on high ground for about 2 months...no "real" problems with mudd. The skidders usually pull the trucks in and turn them around with the loader anyway. 

My next tract is a clearcut over here near me, I think it is pretty rocky gladey looking tract. I have cut all around this piece the last couple Winters and have always stayed up and kept working. I will be cutting yet another piece of timber lying along ADOC ground...over the last 12 years I have cut 75% of the ground that borders ADOC! That's crazy if you think about it! That is cutting solo and cutting with 2 other crews over the years. How I ended up cutting it is pure coincidence. Hell they should know me by now! LOL! I used to keep my skid horse on ADOC land when I cut a land locked set. The guards knew me and they would bring apples and stuff out to my horse.


----------



## JakeG

I hope all you northerners had more favorable weather today. It's supposed to be near 70* this week sometime...


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Jake, lol even some us southerners got cold this week, even ol Clint. 25 here today, 55 this weekend. it gonna thaw.


----------



## twochains

Yep...it was supposed to be 40* today....NOT! It didn't get over 22* and sleeted , rained, and finally iced on me all day! I barely made it home! Fricken roads had black ice yet it was raining!? I hit the ditch coming around a turn...I hate black ice, you never know till it's too late! 

Frozen ass'd junk rotten timber cost me three fricken loops...I might be able to sharpen them out some more but the frozen sand pretty much vapor locked them.


----------



## JakeG

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Jake, lol even some us southerners got cold this week, even ol Clint. 25 here today, 55 this weekend. it gonna thaw.



Lol, I hear ya Mike. I guess I shouldn't call you two "Northerners"... But you certainly are further north than I am. The armpit of the south was pretty pleasant the past couple days. Start off in the teens and get up to 35-40 with wind between 5-10mph. Gonna miss it!


----------



## mdavlee

It was cold at home. 12° for the high and about -2 for the low. It did warm up a little today though.


----------



## twochains

JakeG said:


> Lol, I hear ya Mike. I guess I shouldn't call you two "Northerners"... But you certainly are further north than I am. The armpit of the south was pretty pleasant the past couple days. Start off in the teens and get up to 35-40 with wind between 5-10mph. Gonna miss it!



What? Yer in Mississippi? Pfttt!


----------



## treeslayer2003

JakeG said:


> Lol, I hear ya Mike. I guess I shouldn't call you two "Northerners"... But you certainly are further north than I am. The armpit of the south was pretty pleasant the past couple days. Start off in the teens and get up to 35-40 with wind between 5-10mph. Gonna miss it!


 I guess where you at we all north LOL. no but we don't normally get this cold, set records that were from 1919.


----------



## JakeG

twochains said:


> What? Yer in Mississippi? Pfttt!



Haha, good point. Armpit of TX more like it!



treeslayer2003 said:


> I guess where you at we all north LOL. no but we don't normally get this cold, set records that were from 1919.



Sounds like some cold stuff from what you've been posting! Good thing we're not from New York.


----------



## jwilly

Got up to 18 today with a nice breeze to keep away the bugs.


----------



## jwilly

Rain forecast for Saturday, I'll be out sanding the truck road again.

Only good thing with this weather might be:


http://blogs.mprnews.org/updraft/20...out-high-percentage-emerald-ash-borer-larvae/


----------



## twochains

I would say this is the hardest our timber has froze, might kill some bugs in there IDK.


----------



## mortalitool

Up here in the great white north it's - 8 right now. Monday was - 60 wind chill. Went and cut some fire wood last Thursday, crack a beer, within 10 min.... Slushy beer. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp

40ish here and rain is slamming onto the side of the house. At last, a dark and stormy night.


----------



## slowp

The F word, but not for our valley. I can hear the rain on the roof so we're making up for all the unusually sunny days in December.

*Hydrologic Outlook*
HYDROLOGIC OUTLOOK
WAC033-041-045-053-057-061-067-073-092115-
HYDROLOGIC OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SEATTLE WA
402 PM PST WED JAN 8 2014
...MINOR FLOODING IS POSSIBLE SATURDAY THROUGH MONDAY FOR THE
SKOKOMISH RIVER IN THE OLYMPICS AND RIVERS FLOWING OFF OF THE
WESTERN WASHINGTON CASCADES...
CHANCES LOOK PRETTY GOOD FOR A PERIOD OF HEAVY RAINFALL OVER THE
OLYMPICS AND WASHINGTON CASCADES FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY. SNOW LEVELS WILL RISE FROM 3000 TO 5000 FT UP TO 5000 TO
7000 FT DURING THE HEAVY PRECIPITATION BEFORE LOWERING TO
2000-3000 FT TOWARDS THE END OF THE STORM. MODELS DIFFER ON HOW
MUCH PRECIPITATION AND WHETHER IT BE MORE IN THE NORTH OR SOUTH OF
OUR DISTRICT BUT WE ARE EXPECTING 2 TO 5 INCHES OF RAIN IN THE
OLYMPICS AND CASCADES AND ONE HALF TO ONE AND THREE QUARTERS INCHES
IN THE LOWLANDS.
RAINFALL AMOUNTS AND SNOW LEVELS ARE MARGINALLY SUFFICIENT TO
PRODUCE MINOR FLOODING FOR MOST AREAS...SO IT IS DIFFICULT TO SAY
WHICH RIVERS...OTHER THAN THE SKOKOMISH RIVER...ARE AT MOST RISK
OF FLOODING. BUT HYDROLOGIC MODELS INDICATE A FLOOD THREAT FOR THE
SKOKOMISH RIVER...FOLLOWED BY THE STILLAGUAMISH AND NEWAUKUM RIVERS AND
THE PUYALLUP RIVER NEAR ORTING. OTHER RIVERS WITH A LESSER CHANCE
OF FLOODING ARE THE NOOKSACK...SKAGIT...TOLT...SNOQUALMIE...AND
LOWER CHEHALIS RIVERS.
PEOPLE IN FLOOD PRONE RIVER VALLEYS ARE URGED TO CLOSELY MONITOR
THE LATEST WEATHER AND RIVER FORECASTS FOR ANY CHANGES.
$$


----------



## Metals406

twochains said:


> I would say this is the hardest our timber has froze, might kill some bugs in there IDK.



Yup, it's tough to be in the cold, but we need it to kill some of these tree killing beetles and moths.


----------



## Trx250r180

Mud............


----------



## northmanlogging

Rain and more wind for Friday, looks like I'm not getting any logging done this week...


----------



## twochains

Hell I can't get out my driveway man...dang ice all over everything! Boss is gonna pick me up in a couple hours when he can get out on the roads.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Rain and more wind for Friday, looks like I'm not getting any logging done this week...


 
Something metallic went CRASH around midnight. I went out and it looked like all was intact here. It's still to dark to scope out the neighbor's place.


----------



## twochains

This has got to be the ONLY area in the modern USA that refuses to use salt on roads...unbelievable! We are on standby waiting to hit the woods, needing to finish my tract before the heavy rains hit 2moro...dammit man


----------



## Steve NW WI

twochains said:


> Yep...it was supposed to be 40* today....NOT! It didn't get over 22* and sleeted , rained, and finally iced on me all day! I barely made it home! Fricken roads had black ice yet it was raining!? I hit the ditch coming around a turn...I hate black ice, you never know till it's too late!
> 
> Frozen ass'd junk rotten timber cost me three fricken loops...I might be able to sharpen them out some more but the frozen sand pretty much vapor locked them.



That's just plain old ice. "Black Ice" comes along when there's a good long sub zero streak, and the condensation out of car exhaust freezes to the road. It's not nice and shiny like regular ice, almost "matte finish", you have to have an idea it may be there, I test with the throttle regularly when I suspect it.

Sucks they won't salt down there, although salt itself sucks. Probably in your area, just plain sand would work as well or better.

Hang on tight, and keep one eye on the other guy.


----------



## twochains

Sometimes if we are lucky they spread cinders...cinders work well but are used sparingly, like up the sort of switch backs by the damn. Sometimes they put them for regular traffic traction but apply them early it seems and their benefit is mute.


----------



## stihl sawing

twochains said:


> Sometimes if we are lucky they spread cinders...cinders work well but are used sparingly, like up the sort of switch backs by the damn. Sometimes they put them for regular traffic traction but apply them early it seems and their benefit is mute.


Mostly we get sand.


----------



## twochains

Hey S.S. i am leaving a Turkish video for ya to check out...you know where it will be.


----------



## stihl sawing

twochains said:


> Hey S.S. i am leaving a Turkish video for ya to check out...you know where it will be.


Gotcha.


----------



## slowp

Sand is good. You just have to slow down.....and people don't seem to like to do that. We used to only have sand on the roads and it is customary to only sand curves, intersections and hills. Nothing much will happen on a straight stretch of road if you are driving at a safe, slower speed and DON'T TAILGATE. 

I could do a lengthy rant on the need to drive slower in winter conditions.


----------



## nk14zp

twochains said:


> This has got to be the ONLY area in the modern USA that refuses to use salt on roads...unbelievable! We are on standby waiting to hit the woods, needing to finish my tract before the heavy rains hit 2moro...dammit man


What you don't have any tire chains?


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm lucky if they even sand out my way, 5 miles from the nearest major roadway, Hel its rare they even bother to send a plow through, we're more then a little on our own here, oh and its as windy as the logging road it was made out of just a touch wider... power goes out and it could be weeks before they get around to us.


----------



## Trx250r180

Chains showed up Northman ,thanks for the shirt


----------



## northmanlogging

****, Gods damned, they where mailed yesterday

Hope it fits, last one I had on hand.


----------



## HuskStihl

Might be time for another awesome 445 video. NM if ya print more shirts I want one


----------



## northmanlogging

we'll see, business is kinda tapped out for the next few monthes... taxes, truck payments, broken skidders... I got like $60. in the bank and I'm waiting on checks from the mill before I can even buy diesel, let alone pay last years taxes... and I need a few more loads of rock so I don't loose the missus under mudd...

But I do plan on making a few more up, probably just the green shirts though, they seemed to be more popular.


----------



## twochains

NM, kinda resembles a Dead Kennedy's looking insignia.


----------



## twochains

ATTENTION 1270d....LOL! Hey man how are you liking the new SX race format? I can't really get my head around it....what was wrong with (2) heats, LCQ, and the Main? Worked for years and been just fine. The 250 class looks fast on the Left coast...the East Coast kids are pretty righteous themselves! Should be a good season.


----------



## northmanlogging

Dead kennedy's used the same "font", which predates the printing press by a few centuries... albeit I'm thinking Jello and the gang probably didn't know it at the time...


----------



## JakeG

How is everyone's week going so far?


----------



## HuskStihl

Car in the shop, wife on the warpath, property tax and q4 income tax due, and I'm in possession of no running saws larger than 45cc. Not too bad other than that


----------



## JakeG

If it's the land cruiser and you want to save a few bucks, lmk. No big deal otherwise!

You can borrow the baby saw if things get real bad, though I doubt you'd like it compared to your main saws!


----------



## HuskStihl

Thanks, I don't think land cruisers ever go into the shop. I appreciate the offer.


----------



## northmanlogging

just got paid today, after everything goes through I'll have $200...

One mill screwed up the logger/owner split and sent everything to the owner...

Should have one more load to be paid next monday/tuesday and then things should be looking up.


----------



## northmanlogging

and I got my chains back from the scrap man, they look dangerous!!! once I actually make some money at this logging thing I'm a going to get me one o dem grinders


----------



## GRTimberCO

Well my 8 yo daughter had to have oral surgery today so me and "She-Who-must-be-Obeyed" spent the day trading off chasing various drugs around town, cleaning up bloody vomit, puréeing foods and watching Disney movies. I found an hour break this afternoon and started on a muffler mod for my 372 I've being contemplating for s year. It's not going real great so far though. But I'm blessed and know it. It could be a ton worse.


----------



## GRTimberCO

northmanlogging said:


> and I got my chains back from the scrap man, they look dangerous!!! once I actually make some money at this logging thing I'm a going to get me one o dem grinders


What do you mean chains from the scrap man?


----------



## northmanlogging

Sent some chains off to a member since he has a square grinder... He'll be around later, don't want to name drop and stuff. Much better results then my feeble attempts at hand filing.


----------



## mdavlee

Sanford is pretty good at that square chain stuff.


----------



## JakeG

I've seen pics of his chains and they look damn good. I'd almost wanna save em for a special occasion, if one such thing exists.


----------



## northmanlogging

I wanted to see if there was a big enough difference from hand filling to grinding to justify the cost of a grinder, so far just on time savings and what these chains look like I call that a yes...


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Car in the shop, wife on the warpath, property tax and q4 income tax due, and I'm in possession of no running saws larger than 45cc. Not too bad other than that



Could be worse. . . You could have to harvest bull seeds.


----------



## Nuzzy

Got word we'll be starting a new bike trail in the very near future. That means lots of bucking and snag falling for me! I get antsy when I haven't fired a saw in a week or two... Heading up the mountain and walking the flag line this weekend to check things out.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> I wanted to see if there was a big enough difference from hand filling to grinding to justify the cost of a grinder, so far just on time savings and what these chains look like I call that a yes...



with that file i threw in the box ,you should be able to keep them looking close to what the grind looks like ,here one i hand filed ,gullets not done yet ,don't worry about nicking the straps ,i have not broke a chain yet 
from that,the actual file i threw in the box sharpened this chain


----------



## Nuzzy

Trx250r180 said:


> with that file i threw in the box ,you should be able to keep them looking close to what the grind looks like




What profile of file do you like best? Three corner, double bevel, goofy? I've been meaning to finally take the plunge and start playing with hand filing square. Getting ready to place another Madsen's order and figure no time like the present...


----------



## Trx250r180

Nuzzy said:


> What profile of file do you like best? Three corner, double bevel, goofy? I've been meaning to finally take the plunge and start playing with hand filing square. Getting ready to place another Madsen's order and figure no time like the present...


I like the 6 sided flat file ,my sawshop stocks valorbe brand ,they seem to do the job


----------



## Nuzzy

Trx250r180 said:


> I like the 6 sided flat file ,my sawshop stocks valorbe brand ,they seem to do the job


----------



## twochains

Mountain 


Nuzzy said:


> Got word we'll be starting a new bike trail in the very near future. That means lots of bucking and snag falling for me! I get antsy when I haven't fired a saw in a week or two... Heading up the mountain and walking the flag line this weekend to check things out.



Mtn. bike trail??? Will it be elevated on planks?? Oh dude ya got to get some pics or a video! Do you ride Mtn. bikes? I have seen some bad ass PNW mtn bike videos! Serious shat out yer way for sure!


----------



## Nuzzy

twochains said:


> Mtn. bike trail??? Will it be elevated on planks?? Oh dude ya got to get some pics or a video! Do you ride Mtn. bikes? I have seen some bad ass PNW mtn bike videos! Serious shat out yer way for sure!




Yeah, I ride  And there is an extensive network of elevated planks within 7 miles of where I'm currently typing  

I like techy donwhills and XC; not so interested in hucking 40' jumps at this point in my life.


----------



## EricNY

Nuzzy said:


> Yeah, I ride  And there is an extensive network of elevated planks within 7 miles of where I'm currently typing
> 
> I like techy donwhills and XC; not so interested in hucking 40' jumps at this point in my life.



I wish we had half the trails on the east that you have out there. I'm not too keen on xc but I do like steep tech downhill and I'm starting to embrace the all mtn/ enduro trend. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Trx250r180 said:


> with that file i threw in the box ,you should be able to keep them looking close to what the grind looks like ,here one i hand filed ,gullets not done yet ,don't worry about nicking the straps ,i have not broke a chain yet
> from that,the actual file i threw in the box sharpened this chain View attachment 327909


How well does the edge hold up?


----------



## Nuzzy

EricNY said:


> I wish we had half the trails on the east that you have out there. I'm not too keen on xc but I do like steep tech downhill and I'm starting to embrace the all mtn/ enduro trend.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk




XC out here pretty much includes steep tech downhill  Big hills EVERYWHERE... 

I grew up in WA, but had lived in Michigan for a few years; talk about rude awakening getting back used to this!! I am grateful though; the miles of trails available is unreal. And so varied... Techy, flowy, XC, jump lines -- love it all  I just skip the big stuff.


----------



## EricNY

Nuzzy said:


> XC out here pretty much includes steep tech downhill  Big hills EVERYWHERE...
> 
> I grew up in WA, but had lived in Michigan for a few years; talk about rude awakening getting back used to this!! I am grateful though; the miles of trails available is unreal. And so varied... Techy, flowy, XC, jump lines -- love it all  I just skip the big stuff.



I hear ya, I skip the big hucks...can't afford to be injured now..if I could be in my teens again though...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## twochains

Nuzzy said:


> Yeah, I ride  And there is an extensive network of elevated planks within 7 miles of where I'm currently typing
> 
> I like techy donwhills and XC; not so interested in hucking 40' jumps at this point in my life.



That's awesome! When I was racing XC I trained heavily on mtn. bikes on my dirt bike xc course. I even used to ride 10 miles each way to work when I was a sawyer at a local sawmill...people thought I was nutz...good thing they didn't know I trained on a stationary bike and did 7 miles a night 5 nights a week! LOL! Endurance racing is what I was training so heavily for. Hey man, do you have any riding videos of any elevated trails? I have seen the ones where the guy on the unicycle was jamming up in the PNW...he was hitting the teeter totters and all! Quite impressive trails you all have out there...very tread lightly like, and that is a good thing!


----------



## twochains

NYTREECLIMBER said:


> How well does the edge hold up?


I have used the junk man's chains and I would say they hold up pretty darn good! I cut a 4 1/2 foot dead standing old ass'd White oak with one of his chains and it did really well. I also have used mdavlee's chains in some good sized fire charred pine in a blowdown FS unit and was really impressed also with how long they held their edge.


----------



## northmanlogging

So I would totally take some pics of my square files... except its ****ing dark out there... the flat file I started with looks very similar to the one ya threw in, the new one I got last spring if way coarser, and tend to catch rather then remove material, so I ended up sticking with the triangle ones, just have to spend more time filing the gullets.

I'm liking the results from the grinder though, gets rid of most of the gullet, and consistent to. Not to mention once you set it you can pretty much no brain the rest of the links.


----------



## twochains

northmanlogging said:


> So I would totally take some pics of my square files... except its ****ing dark out there... the flat file I started with looks very similar to the one ya threw in, the new one I got last spring if way coarser, and tend to catch rather then remove material, so I ended up sticking with the triangle ones, just have to spend more time filing the gullets.
> 
> I'm liking the results from the grinder though, gets rid of most of the gullet, and consistent to. Not to mention once you set it you can pretty much no brain the rest of the links.


Wonder how much the grinder takes off as opposed to hand filing? I'm guessing 2X as much maybe? Hell I think Brian goes back and might run round threw the gullet maybe??? I remember him talking about something like that but not really sure...maybe he will get his Sanford back here and enlighten us! LMAO!


----------



## HuskStihl

Never had the privilege of running a junk chain, but NQSHM makes a rudely sharp chain. Finally got my car back. Taxes still due, and 445 still as manly as I can cut, but car's in the garage


----------



## northmanlogging

I don't know, seems if you're carefull with the grinder it wouldn't take any more off then a file, bonus would be not screwing up and having one side shorter then the other, and having to take more off anyway.


----------



## mdavlee

You can set those grinders up to barely take anything off. They're not flimsy like the cheap round ones. I got better chain life with a grinder over files.


----------



## Nuzzy

twochains said:


> That's awesome! When I was racing XC I trained heavily on mtn. bikes on my dirt bike xc course. I even used to ride 10 miles each way to work when I was a sawyer at a local sawmill...people thought I was nutz...good thing they didn't know I trained on a stationary bike and did 7 miles a night 5 nights a week! LOL! Endurance racing is what I was training so heavily for. Hey man, do you have any riding videos of any elevated trails? I have seen the ones where the guy on the unicycle was jamming up in the PNW...he was hitting the teeter totters and all! Quite impressive trails you all have out there...very tread lightly like, and that is a good thing!




Ah, the trainer... Every time I tell myself I'm gonna set up a fan, and every time I don't. Ten minutes in and I'm dripping!


----------



## Trx250r180

twochains said:


> Wonder how much the grinder takes off as opposed to hand filing? I'm guessing 2X as much maybe? Hell I think Brian goes back and might run round threw the gullet maybe??? I remember him talking about something like that but not really sure...maybe he will get his Sanford back here and enlighten us! LMAO!



Depends how deep I put my tip in the dirt on how much I take off the chain,every 2-3 sharpening I hand file gullets with a round file


----------



## Trx250r180

variables said:


> How well does the edge hold up?


Lot of variables,i usually find dirt ,so they go dull then,if I stay in clean stuff they last most of the day,if my chains slow at all I change them out ,I can touch one up with a file i about same time as round


----------



## mdavlee

I've got as long as 6 tanks through a bunch of oak for one chain. It was just wood dull at that. It was still cutting but the chips got a little smaller so I stopped. That was a 41" full comp.


----------



## northmanlogging

So a while back there was some discussion about self loaders and big timber, took awhile to get the right logs and actually be on site when the loader was there, and then we got a new puter so had to reteach it how I think...

Anyway, heres a nice spruce log 4'4" on the but and 27' long, I would cut them longer if I thought the missus could pull em



We got lucky with it and didn't have to chain the damn thing to the grapples, barely...


----------



## HuskStihl

The missus is pretty strong. I'd have to cut that thing into 8' lengths to have any hope of moving that thing with the tractor


----------



## rwoods

Jon, that is what your Landcruiser is for. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

north, that operator is no fool. nice sticks by the way. yup I done the chain thing before to, pia.


----------



## northmanlogging

I finally gots me some decent weather out here, I hoping to get some wood moved tomorrow, maybe some more vids then?


----------



## northmanlogging

I finally gots me some decent weather out here, I hoping to get some wood moved tomorrow, maybe some more vids then?


----------



## treeslayer2003

sure, jus be carful. send us some that weather eh?


----------



## Nuzzy

I'm bored, so... random pic time.

My friend needed to grab a few more trees off his property to fill up some log loads he was selling. Of course I was more than happy to make trees go crash while he ran equipment.









Mission accomplished on threading the needle between a couple young cedars.












My supervisor was looking over my shoulder the whole day.


----------



## HuskStihl

Nice stump Mr. Nuzz


----------



## twochains

Yeh, nice work there! Post random pics anytime! LOL! ....mtn. bike trail pics please! LMAO!


----------



## Nuzzy

twochains said:


> Yeh, nice work there! Post random pics anytime! LOL! ....mtn. bike trail pics please! LMAO!




Just walked a new flag line today... Probably start in cutting next weekend


----------



## Nuzzy

twochains said:


> mtn. bike trail pics please! LMAO!
















Clear!







I really need to get an after shot through here. It's flowy and purdy 













I see more flags...






All snags within a length and a half of trail gots to go.


----------



## twochains

SWEET! Damn that is some pretty ground! Beautiful actually! Ha I was wondering if you were going to incorporate the big log into the trial. LOL! Looks like a cool job!


----------



## rwoods

You know with the right bar adapter and sprocket that nice Stihl could power your mountain bike up to each blockage or snag and then do its chainsaw thing. Just a thought. Ron


----------



## Nuzzy

twochains said:


> SWEET! Damn that is some pretty ground! Beautiful actually! Ha I was wondering if you were going to incorporate the big log into the trial. LOL! Looks like a cool job!




We couldn't on that specific trail, but we have some coming up that will become features 


The scenery is spectacular...


----------



## Nuzzy

rwoods said:


> You know with the right bar adapter and sprocket that nice Stihl could power your mountain bike up to each blockage or snag and then do its chainsaw thing. Just a thought. Ron




Now that I like! Though with the way that saw sucks through gas, I think my wallet would go on strike. 



This is a brand new bridge on a trail set to be opened in the spring. They helicoptered the pieces in place


----------



## twochains

That's some of the finest trail pics I've seen! Love those bridges! I notice the sprocketting on your bike...without showing my ignorance..is it set up strickly down hill I am assuming? You all are very lucky to have that in your back yard! 

No knee/shin guards?? eeessh! LOL!Must be pretty confident! LOL! Super pics though! Thanks man!


----------



## Nuzzy

twochains said:


> That's some of the finest trail pics I've seen! Love those bridges! I notice the sprocketting on your bike...without showing my ignorance..is it set up strickly down hill I am assuming? You all are very lucky to have that in your back yard!
> 
> No knee/shin guards?? eeessh! LOL!Must be pretty confident! LOL! Super pics though! Thanks man!





Nope, not a downhill bike; they have big travel suspension. I'm one of the idiots that loves riding a fully rigid single speed 29er... 

I bought that bike back in Michigan and really loved the single speed simplicity. Your only gear for uphill was to just mash harder  It was cheap, simple, and took me back to the zen of riding. Unfortunately, it's killer out west without gears unless you're in incredible shape when you start getting into the mountain climbs. I'm currently running it as a 1x9, so for now I have a handful of gears to ease my legs. Still rigid though! I bent that fork and broke a wheel going down a jump line last summer 

When money allows, I'll get a full suspension bike in addition. This one will still see plenty of miles though.


----------



## HuskStihl

Hey Eric, thanks for the amazing pictures, that is beautiful country to be sure. I wish all cyclists were mountain bikers. I moved to the country to get away from spandex clad yuppies, but I'm sure to encounter a few dozen on the road today


----------



## northmanlogging

We get the road cyclists hear, its a narrow winding road, and the jerks like to ride in the middle of the road, plus they have a big race twice a year... Share the road is their motto, but the they seem to forget the larger vehicles have the right of way, and according to state law they have to stay within 2' of the fog line, and no passing in no passing zones...

In other words they feel like they should get to use public roads, and us drivers should let them do whatever they want, but they don't have to follow any rules, cause they are really just pedestrians...

Also read assholes on page 234 of the webster butt hole dictioniary


----------



## slowp

You photo shopped the sun into the pictures......Right?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

northmanlogging said:


> We get the road cyclists hear, its a narrow winding road, and the jerks like to ride in the middle of the road, plus they have a big race twice a year... Share the road is their motto, but the they seem to forget the larger vehicles have the right of way, and according to state law they have to stay within 2' of the fog line, and no passing in no passing zones...
> 
> In other words they feel like they should get to use public roads, and us drivers should let them do whatever they want, but they don't have to follow any rules, cause they are really just pedestrians...
> 
> Also read assholes on page 234 of the webster butt hole dictioniary


Sometimes I wish I had the balls to bring a paintball gun in the truck with me and just light those yuppy spandex wearing PRICKS UP and use frozen paintballs Oh that would be sweet


----------



## schmuck.k

Nuzzy said:


> We couldn't on that specific trail, but we have some coming up that will become features
> 
> 
> The scenery is spectacular...


Nice pictures eric. I remember building the bridge over step it up at duthie when i worked for evergreen.


----------



## Nuzzy

HuskStihl said:


> Hey Eric, thanks for the amazing pictures, that is beautiful country to be sure. I wish all cyclists were mountain bikers. I moved to the country to get away from spandex clad yuppies, but I'm sure to encounter a few dozen on the road today




Thanks Jon. 

Road biking can be flat out dangerous and no where near as fun in my book! My dad quit the second time he got hit by someone's mirror on a tight shoulder road  I've done it, but always preferred mountain far more. Now that I live in an area full of back country trails and bike parks, my old road bike just sits on the trainer for those shitty weather nights. No cars, exhaust fumes, yadda yadda yadda... Just pristine nature at it's finest!


----------



## Nuzzy

slowp said:


> You photo shopped the sun into the pictures......Right?




Of course


----------



## Nuzzy

schmuck.k said:


> Nice pictures eric. I remember building the bridge over step it up at duthie when i worked for evergreen.




Ha! I love Ryan's Eternal Flow. You guys did killer work up there  

Did you work on the wall rides over on Voodoo Child and Semper Dirticus? I went flying off the top of the one on Voodoo and smashed my wrist GPS when I finally came down...


----------



## schmuck.k

Nuzzy said:


> Ha! I love Ryan's Eternal Flow. You guys did killer work up there
> 
> Did you work on the wall rides over on Voodoo Child and Semper Dirticus? I went flying off the top of the one on Voodoo and smashed my wrist GPS when I finally came down...


ya spent a lot of time on semper dirticus and did most the work on voodoo wall ride


----------



## 1270d

Those pics make me want to mountain bike. My gas gas won't let me though.


----------



## HuskStihl

1270d said:


> Those pics make me want to mountain bike. My gas gas won't let me though.


Those pics do *not *make me want to mountain bike. Especially since the only bike I've ridden in the past million years is my wife's purple girl bike. Not having that metal bar by my nuts is actually an improvement


----------



## rwoods

Eric, I liked all your pictures except the second one - looked like a quick ride to death over the edge to me, but like Jon, you won't catch me on a bike. Keep up the good work. Ron


----------



## 1270d

I would like to enjoy MTB but putting out that kind of physical labor and not getting any work done? I can't enjoy it. I can however enjoy hard physical work that makes money or has something done that I can look at and be satisfied.

Maybe when I grow up.


----------



## Nuzzy

rwoods said:


> Eric, I liked all your pictures except the second one - looked like a quick ride to death over the edge to me, but like Jon, you won't catch me on a bike. Keep up the good work. Ron




Some of those get to be a loooong way down... 


That trail was actually part of a road to trails program. They took 28 miles of old logging/forest service roads and are converting them.



It ends at this mountain lake:


----------



## Nuzzy

1270d said:


> I would like to enjoy MTB but putting out that kind of physical labor and not getting any work done? I can't enjoy it. I can however enjoy hard physical work that makes money or has something done that I can look at and be satisfied.
> 
> Maybe when I grow up.




It can be daunting! I got heavier than I wanted to be... Not horrible, but I didn't like it; saw a lot of people in my family put on weight. I decided to fix it and changed my habits. I still eat a ton of bacon, cook with butter, and drink beer, but I balance it. The biking certainly helps, and I feel better and stronger over all. I hear ya though, some days I'm hating life late in a ride when I'm about dead!


----------



## rwoods

With your last picture, I'm reconsidering. Maybe you could get me on a bike so long as there was a canoe or the like waiting on me at the lake. Some trout would not hurt either. Of course, a frying pan and bacon, too. Ron

I forgot, some potatoes and ... .


----------



## slowp

This is good. On a hiking site, they are going at 6 pages about how no way no how can they ever share trails with mountain bikes. Apparently mtn. bikers run over hikers at every opportunity.... Oh well. To me, a bike is as wildernessy as a hiker loaded down with cell phone, GPS, emergency beacon, earbuds, Gore tex, and titanium "hiking poles". Did I forget anything?

Hmmmmm. You also have me thinking of trudging up a trail to see how far until the snow gets too deep tomorrow. We shall see if the sun shines. But it is a motorized trail! Actually, I've never had a bad encounter with motorcycles on a trail either. They've been polite, as have I.


----------



## northmanlogging

Off the beaten path most everybody is polite, even the infamous Darrington hermit was polite the few times I ran across him in the bushes, never mind he'd killed is father in chechnya and his wife in seattle...

Even back in my wild an woolly days of dirt biking the centennial trail... before it was the centennial trail, as long as you where polite and shut the bikes off near horses or other pedestrian types everyone was happy... then the blocked it all off to only horses and foot traffic, on the Darrington end the trail is now nearly grown over...


----------



## Metals406

Polite murderers are always better than rude ones.


----------



## slowp

The Used Dog is also.....OFF LEASH when I'm trudging. That seems to be unpopular also. Leashes are not law everywhere and he is not a hyper dog, as many on here have seen. As long as there are no pans of barbecue grease lying around, he is generally a good boy.


----------



## Nuzzy

rwoods said:


> With your last picture, I'm reconsidering. Maybe you could get me on a bike so long as there was a canoe or the like waiting on me at the lake. Some trout would not hurt either. Of course, a frying pan and bacon, too. Ron
> 
> I forgot, some potatoes and ... .




Now yer talkin'! 

I was driving around forest service roads a few months back, enjoying the scenery, and got to the end of one; happened to have my GPS running. When I got home, I checked things out and noticed a couple hidden lakes right near where I stopped! Can't wait to bring the lightweight gear and camp and float come spring!








Just beyond these trees







Kinley was awake for the scenic overview. My other two girls were fast asleep in the car and missed out


----------



## Nuzzy

slowp said:


> This is good. On a hiking site, they are going at 6 pages about how no way no how can they ever share trails with mountain bikes. Apparently mtn. bikers run over hikers at every opportunity.... Oh well. To me, a bike is as wildernessy as a hiker loaded down with cell phone, GPS, emergency beacon, earbuds, Gore tex, and titanium "hiking poles". Did I forget anything?
> 
> Hmmmmm. You also have me thinking of trudging up a trail to see how far until the snow gets too deep tomorrow. We shall see if the sun shines. But it is a motorized trail! Actually, I've never had a bad encounter with motorcycles on a trail either. They've been polite, as have I.





It always sucks singling out user groups  Horses are hard because they're so damn heavy; they can really rip things up! But they still have rights to enjoy trails like the rest of us. Having horse friendly trails and bike/hike friendly trails in an area really helps. One of the things we do for making trails bike/hike friendly is clearing solid sight lines 100 feet or better when possible, and not creating blind turns. Once the final trail is in place, we'll extensively thin 8' from middle of trail on both sides, and more on certain corners. The result is not missing much in the way of the "being in the woods" feeling, but the sight lines to see hikers and bikers ahead are substantial! 

They're will unfortunately be bikers going way too fast for multi use trails, and they give the rest a bad name; we just hope we can make trails work safely for everybody to use.


----------



## slowp

Is that Lost Lake?

The Used Dog and I trudged up our Blue Lake trail. It is one of those trails that is all up on the way in, until you finally get close to the lake. The lake is around 4000 feet in elevation? I better check. Anyway, we got within a half mile or so and hit snow. Then it was down down down and the legs were rubbery by the time we got back to the Tomato. 

There was logging to be seen along the main road. They are thinning in a root rot area here but I don't know if they know that.
Trees frequently go over in this patch and we locals have gotten a bit of firewood out of it. I expect the leave trees will keep blowing over.



They have done what looks like a nice job--from the road.  They've finished a bit and had another shovel going up the road.


----------



## Nuzzy

slowp said:


> Is that Lost Lake?




If you're talking about the lake I put up the picture of, seems like I've heard some different names. I know it as Harris Lake; it's in the South Fork Snoqualmie area between Exits 38 and 47 on I-90, close to the end of NF-9020.


----------



## slowp

slowp said:


> View attachment 329002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, now I see why he hurried over with the cat. Looks like that pole could have been knocked over onto me and The Tomato.
> I pulled into what I thought was a safe place, next to logger pickups and still on the road. Ooops.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeG

Good after-mornin'...

Anyone heard from Clint lately?


----------



## rwoods

Anyone hear from Bustedup lately? I miss his comments. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, them boys doin ok. Clint is on here most nights, just not much goin on here lately.
busted like the rest of us, weather nasty over there.
tramp is who I wonder about.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, them boys doin ok. Clint is on here most nights, just not much goin on here lately.
> busted like the rest of us, weather nasty over there.
> tramp is who I wonder about.


tramps hangin at the treehhouse lately

seen g-log once there too


----------



## Jabuol

rwoods said:


> Anyone hear from Bustedup lately? I miss his comments. Ron



Ron...Bob says thanks for the "old growth" cookie. He also said to tell everyone hi.


----------



## Nuzzy

Been tossing around this idea for a bit on how to carry a saw while riding for trail maintenance. My buddies use top handle saws that fit in their larger packs; I have neither a top handle saw, nor a larger pack. What I do have is an 021 (smallest saw I own) that just won't die and a metal framed harness setup from a leaf blower...

I've come across pack board designs and liked the concept. Figured I'd throw something together out of scrap wood to log some miles and see how it works out.












Thinking of mounting water bottle cages on either side to hold MSR containers for fuel/oil, and include a few anchors to clip other pertinent items. Also have to finalize the securing straps.







Preliminary ride around the yard and neighborhood went well. opcorn:


----------



## rwoods

Jabuol said:


> Ron...Bob says thanks for the "old growth" cookie. He also said to tell everyone hi.


 Thanks, he's welcome. I miss the old cuss. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

Nuzzy said:


> Been tossing around this idea for a bit on how to carry a saw while riding for trail maintenance. My buddies use top handle saws that fit in their larger packs; I have neither a top handle saw, nor a larger pack. What I do have is an 021 (smallest saw I own) that just won't die and a metal framed harness setup from a leaf blower...
> 
> I've come across pack board designs and liked the concept. Figured I'd throw something together out of scrap wood to log some miles and see how it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of mounting water bottle cages on either side to hold MSR containers for fuel/oil, and include a few anchors to clip other pertinent items. Also have to finalize the securing straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preliminary ride around the yard and neighborhood went well. opcorn:


What about a giant fanny pack?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jabuol said:


> Ron...Bob says thanks for the "old growth" cookie. He also said to tell everyone hi.


 tell him Hi for me.


----------



## Nuzzy

HuskStihl said:


> What about a giant fanny pack?




Only if it was neon


----------



## slowp

Went for a walk and picanic in the woods today.


----------



## treeslayer2003

think I see blue paint on one......or wishful thinkin.


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> think I see blue paint on one......or wishful thinkin.


 
It exists. There was to be a timber sale there. Note the word WAS. Then the owl stuff hit the fan. It is a nice place to go for a walk.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I think the big ones are DF but what are the skinny poles? look like white pine but i'm sure they not.


----------



## slowp

The second growth plantations are mostly Douglas-fir with hemlock mixed in. They are at a size where they could be commercially thinned, if nobody objected to doing so close to the trail.


----------



## northmanlogging

at a glance looks like most of the skinny ones are hemlock, although some are Doug Fir, and some alder and big leaf maple thrown in. Nice fat ceder in one of them pics


----------



## Trx250r180

those bigguns would make some nice looking stumps


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello.......can't let this thread die.


----------



## EricNY

It's been awful quiet lately...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes it has. you been doin much? y'all have had some weather up there.


----------



## EricNY

I haven't been doing much of anything in the woods.. been a strange winter. Another foot of snow for tomorrow probably. Was about 15 below this morning. You get any snow or ice where you're at?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

we have had several snows but not like y'all get.........it snowin now but they don't know how much we'll get. a crappy winter it has been...wet n cold.


----------



## EricNY

Helped my parent's move to Tennessee last week, drove down and unpacked. Locals said they're having a bad winter there, worse than normal

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm skiing this week in Colorado, but since I'm not any sort of woodsman, it hasn't taken too much from this thread


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> I'm skiing this week in Colorado, but since I'm not any sort of woodsman, it hasn't taken too much from this thread




https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hYHjzTU0C-U


----------



## rwoods

Got a Super Logger song? Or Super Faller? Just some word changes and a different attire and the Super Skier song would fit a few that pass through the AS forums. As for me, I am going to put in a bid for the next eagle roost project that requires topping 400' firs. After that you can just call me Super Topper. Might just write my own song to go with the title. Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ

Patty's pickle patch!!! Hmm when I'm home on break I'll have to go up to the NF. I'll put up some pics of some pickles! Looks like mostly 2nd growth doug fir in need of a little TLC with a saw and a yarder!


----------



## Nuzzy

Snowy woods are purdy, so thought I'd share...


My friend called me up and said he wanted to get into nature and play with his GoPro equiped quadcopter (he likes doing video production). I wanted to get some stuff done on some bike trails, so off we went. Got some digging done, cleaned up some blowdowns, mostly did a lot of hiking. He posted a few random stills from the raw video footage.


----------



## HuskStihl

Awesome!


----------



## Metals406

My buddy just started working for quadracopter making them things.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Hmm wonder if a company would ever let me buy one of those... new way to watch contractors and cover boundary without having to actually walk it.... hmmm nahhh I'll walk the boundary but could be useful for getting acres cut though. Just send that baby up snap a pic of the whole unit then do a little work in Arc GIS and wallah exact acreage numbers! Think they'd do anything I asked if I used that to fly a pack out beer to em...?


----------



## mdavlee

You seen the video of the one that went high enough to see the earth curvature?


----------



## Nuzzy

OlympicYJ said:


> Hmm wonder if a company would ever let me buy one of those... new way to watch contractors and cover boundary without having to actually walk it.... hmmm nahhh I'll walk the boundary but could be useful for getting acres cut though. Just send that baby up snap a pic of the whole unit then do a little work in Arc GIS and wallah exact acreage numbers! Think they'd do anything I asked if I used that to fly a pack out beer to em...?




I know when he's prepping for flight, part of it includes locking on to GPS. It's not needed but apparently makes the flight more stable. I wonder if there's a hack to have that GPS data beamed back to the remote, or even preprogram a flight...


----------



## Metals406

mdavlee said:


> You seen the video of the one that went high enough to see the earth curvature?



Post a link!


----------



## slowp

No where is safe. Potty spots will be harder to come by.  I could see crews carrying a shotgun along to have some fun with the forester/pilot.


----------



## mdavlee

Metals406 said:


> Post a link!



Let me look for it.


----------



## rwoods

SlowP, I think we will have plenty of warning as that copter sounds like a swarm of Pecos Bill sized mosquitoes. I like the shotgun idea. Ron


----------



## madhatte

While I do like the idea of quadcopter-assisted site recon, I have to say that there are plenty of ways already to get GPS locations for nasty things/places without having to go there personally. I do think these things might be useful for scouting fires, though.


----------



## rwoods

Didn't know where else to post picture this as I don't want to start a political discussion - I just thought this new sign in the local Stihl shop was witty. Not as witty as 2Dogs' post #18 in http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/two-small-leaning-alders-must-die.253252/ but witty nonetheless. Ron


----------



## Nuzzy

In case anyone is bored and cares to see the final short production.


----------



## Joe46

Nuzzy said:


> In case anyone is bored and cares to see the final short production.



Nice looking reprod area!


----------



## rwoods

*Proper Nomenclature *

Many of us firewooders have a three saw plan because we are not near as hearty as loggers, most of whom stir their coffee with a 32" skip chained 660. I have struggled to find an appropriate name for each the saws so I can speak intelligently with loggers. I once borrowed the term limbing saw and was duly flamed by the loggers. So to be more precise and accurate, I am thinking of using the terms: A.M. saw, P.M. saw and Oh saw. The A.M. saw is of course your big almost logger saw that you use first thing until you can't hold it up any longer. The P.M. saw is the saw you use after the A.M. saw. The Oh saw has a variable last name and is only used when the A.M. and P.M. saw are um - let's just say unavailable. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm the oddity, I drag 3-4 saws along, 2 main falling saws (more or less identical), the skidder saw (little, orange, smashed often, different), and once in awhile the big beastie for big beastie trees.

I don't drag them all around with me though, If I'm falling then I'm using whatever saw unless something happens to said saw then its backup comes into play. Got enough crap to pack around, don't need another saw to drag with me.


----------



## treeslayer2003

LMAO, Ron I have topping saws/skidder saws....and falling saws...but I am on the right coast lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northy, you and I are one man bands. the fallers pack in one saw for every thing, I expect that is the difference.


----------



## northmanlogging

yeah, if all I was doing was falling then I would just have 2, one backup in the crummy, the other stuffed in a tree or slung over my shoulder.


----------



## treeslayer2003

I can't seem to stop fixin up all my old ones.........and still thinkin I need another 461 before they go m tronic.


----------



## Joe46

It's no secret that I haven't cut for a living for a long time. I often packed 2 saws in. Often times they stayed in the woods overnight, which wasn't an uncommon practice depending how far in you were.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> I can't seem to stop fixin up all my old ones.........and still thinkin I need another 461 before they go m tronic.



Yeah, I sent busted the ole basket case 046, hope its working for him.

The rest of em are just cool... compared to most on this site, I'm saw poor, only 6 total, Hel I think my dad has more then me and he just cuts firewood for home use.

And that is exactly why I picked up my second 461, its rare that a first year anything runs this good, but in fear of stihl going electric with the next version, I went ahead on got the other.

And I keep looking at used 088/880's on craigslist... don't know why other then they are big ugly and loud... 066 is a better saw if you ask me. And it would be fun to have an old Titan 2 man saw kicking around.


----------



## northmanlogging

So I found a mac T, still has the original liner, although its not usable, the aluminium bit is in really good shape, few scratches and one small ding.

Not sure if I should hang onto it or put it up for sale, payed too much for my last one, so it would be nice to recoop some of the money. (although mine was in NOS condition...)

any interest?


----------



## Metals406

I just bought another one from Mike. . . I'm full up. LOL


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll have the war dept. throw it on ebay. Still have 2-3 other hats rolling around the house... not to mention the ones I use.


----------



## rwoods

Some pictures from today for your amusement. If I cut for a living I would be broke and that is assuming I were healthy.  Ron

Beautiful day to cut along the river, but why is that green shirt at the base of the tree in the center? -------------------Hiding this of course while I make a trip to retrieve some ropes.




A little fence posting gone a muck. ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Saved the saw with a pivot. 




Blade, uh ... I meant bar, didn't fare so well. Nor did the other blade,  uh ... chain.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh no.....
it was hung up?


----------



## rwoods

Yes. I couldn't have been avoided it without climbing the tree or heavy equipment. This is a government park and I can only cut dead, diseased or danger trees. This tree had almost a 45 * lean and its canopy was intertwined with a stay tree. I took about 12' or so out of it posting. I guess it knew this was my last post so it took my saw. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

Ahhh, now I get what was going on. I figured I'd look stupid if I asked "WTF"?


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, it tricky when they get perfect vertical


----------



## mdavlee

That looks a little bad Ron.


----------



## rwoods

Jon, maybe this picture will help illustrate. I cut 5 posts off of it before it took my saw. Two short ones and three long ones. The first short one was off the butt and is out of the picture. Nice sandy soil so the stem drove into the ground each time, If it wasn't so sandy, I'm sure I would be crying over a broken saw instead of just a bent bar. The cant hook was used to turn the last post into a pivot/fulcrum to keep the stem from crushing my saw when I pulled it over with the rope seen in the foreground. I don't like breaking thinks but I enjoy figuring out how to get out of situations like this. As I said I would go broke cutting for a living as my production was next to nothing today. Ron


----------



## Gologit

Good call on using a stopper to keep the saw from being smushed. Don't worry about the bar, there's more where that came from. Anybody that's never bent a bar hasn't been cutting for very long.

I can't find the picture but my uncle, a timber faller for forty years, used to have a scrap pile behind his shop. Among the usual logger junk were bars that looked like pretzels. Lots of them.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol I have a small pile of that.....add in harvester bars n it grows faster


----------



## rwoods

*Must be something wrong as my results differ.*

Due to a mix up at the Stihl dealer, I have a 24" loop of skip RS. I have next to no experience with skip but what the heck I got it so I used it today cutting at the river again. With an 82cc saw I couldn't tell any real speed difference except when boring; then it was noticeably faster. With all the fussing in the other forums about skip being difficult to use for bore cuts, I was expecting some real gymnastics. But not only was it faster, it was actually easier for me to start a bore than when using full comp. If it makes any difference I was cutting red oak, otherwise I guess it must just be me and my dismal sharpening skills as all those ASers can't be wrong.  Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> *Must be something wrong as my results differ.*
> 
> Due to a mix up at the Stihl dealer, I have a 24" loop of skip RS. I have next to no experience with skip but what the heck I got it so I used it today cutting at the river again. With an 82cc saw I couldn't tell any real speed difference except when boring; then it was noticeably faster. With all the fussing in the other forums about skip being difficult to use for bore cuts, I was expecting some real gymnastics. But not only was it faster, it was actually easier for me to start a bore than when using full comp. If it makes any difference I was cutting red oak, otherwise I guess it must just be me and my dismal sharpening skills as all those ASers can't be wrong.  Ron


The real joy of skip will be realized when you sit down to sharpen it. I've had the same experience with the JGX, maybe a little bumpier on small stuff, but not too different with bigger stuff. I don't like boring with comp as I had one shoot back out when it clogged with chips


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, I have always thought skip was smoother.....guess we both weird lol.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> *Must be something wrong as my results differ.*
> 
> Due to a mix up at the Stihl dealer, I have a 24" loop of skip RS. I have next to no experience with skip but what the heck I got it so I used it today cutting at the river again. With an 82cc saw I couldn't tell any real speed difference except when boring; then it was noticeably faster. With all the fussing in the other forums about skip being difficult to use for bore cuts, I was expecting some real gymnastics. But not only was it faster, it was actually easier for me to start a bore than when using full comp. If it makes any difference I was cutting red oak, otherwise I guess it must just be me and my dismal sharpening skills as all those ASers can't be wrong.  Ron



get yerself a long bar 36" or better and stuff it into some pitchy sticky soft wood, then you can tell the difference... On short bars its not real noticable.


----------



## treeslayer2003

shoot back n hit ya in the shin with the back handle.....yeotch


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> get yerself a long bar 36" or better and stuff it into some pitchy sticky soft wood, then you can tell the difference... On short bars its not real noticable.





Yup.


----------



## mdavlee

treeslayer2003 said:


> shoot back n hit ya in the shin with the back handle.....yeotch



I got a bruise a few weeks back from that. Bucking cut binded and shot the saw back into my shin.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> shoot back n hit ya in the shin with the back handle.....yeotch



Let's just say the last time my bar shot out of a bore cut, I was very glad my wife keeps my nuts in a jar


----------



## OlympicYJ

Just ran a loop of semi skip this weekend. It was noticeably faster in Alder. Very smooth too. Haven't got it in any fir yet and probably wont for a while. Took down a couple cottonwoods Thursday. First time using a sis. Surprised the hell outta the old man how much it pulled er around. I'll put a pic up in Falling pics.


----------



## madhatte

I like semi-skip on bars 28-32". I have several loops and it definitely seems a good compromise.


----------



## rwoods

Not that it matters, but I liked the skip and will buy some more. I bet that on my MS362 it will make a much more noticeable difference with a 25" bar than it did with the short bar 82cc MAC. Now I must get back to the firewood forum before they eat one of their own over a less than wise comment. Ron


----------



## rwoods

*You know your lay is bad when ...*

your fellow firewood cutters ask you what were you thinking. I could have answered that my mind was on the nice 20 foot cherry log I had saved until some buck happy firewooders cut it into 16" lengths today ... but it wouldn't have been true as I cut the trees the last Saturday. The thought made it easier to accept my loss, however.

Ron

PS back to skip chain on a 24" bar - the extra speed over full comp was noticeable today when bucking a 30" poplar (a "soft" hardwood). Made nice long chips.


----------



## Trx250r180

OlympicYJ said:


> Just ran a loop of semi skip this weekend. It was noticeably faster in Alder. Very smooth too. Haven't got it in any fir yet and probably wont for a while. Took down a couple cottonwoods Thursday. First time using a sis. Surprised the hell outta the old man how much it pulled er around. I'll put a pic up in Falling pics.



i had a loop i took some time and hand filed ,got some good angles ,was a very nice cutting chain ,normally i run off my grinder chain ,i can get a better edge with the file i think though


----------



## northmanlogging

I get to spend the better part of tomorrow filling chains. Sorta in between jobs (start cutting the next one on saturday) so I like to have a pile of sharp chains ready to go.


----------



## Quercushead

OlympicYJ said:


> Just ran a loop of semi skip this weekend. It was noticeably faster in Alder. Very smooth too. Haven't got it in any fir yet and probably wont for a while. Took down a couple cottonwoods Thursday. First time using a sis. Surprised the hell outta the old man how much it pulled er around. I'll put a pic up in Falling pics.



Adler can be pretty tricky to cut. It has a tendency to barber chair.


----------



## rwoods

*Yes, I should be posting in the firewood thread, but I like it here.*

For the last five years I have coordinated putting a 10th grade Florida school group with our local firewood ministry for a one day wood cutting and chucking event. Last two years we have worked our tornado ravaged area. This year, we worked in a public park (same place along the river where I have been cutting the last two Saturdays). Since we are down a steep bank and most of the wood was too big for the kids to load in the truck, we decided to take three hydraulic splitters with us which we pulled into place with a small 4wd tractor. The splitters were run by some local inmates and fed by the kids. We used a deuce and a 4 wheeler with a small trailer to bring the wood up to the park where it was off loaded on trailers for transport back to the woodlot. In our trial run first thing this a.m., the empty deuce wouldn't climb the embankment and we had to use its winch to get out. We re-routed things and had no real trouble after that while loaded. I lost track of how many loads I hauled out but it was many. Each deuce load would fill two 16' tandem trailers. It wasn't the best quality firewood but lots of it. At quitting time for the kids and the inmates, we still had several loads left so I'll be back at it for a while. It sure was nice having all those young backs doing the loading and unloading; There were 25 kids and three chaperones. Ron 

Towards the end of the day. ********************************************************* Working one of the splitters. ********************************************************




Piling it on. ********************************************************************** Group shot of kids for their scrapbook. ******************************************************


----------



## HuskStihl

That's awesome Ron. Good work for sure. If Im ever incarcerated or back in 10th grade, I'd like like to participate!


----------



## treeslayer2003

sure has been slow here.......any one herd from owl?


----------



## 1270d

Bush got muddy, taking a few weeks off. Road trip!


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Bush got muddy, taking a few weeks off. Road trip!


 where to?


----------



## treeslayer2003

every one must be busy...........


----------



## slowp

I spent the afternoon sawing away on my fiddle. I found a slow jam, which seemed quite fast today, to go play in. My head hurt cuz I had to concentrate so hard to try to keep up and stay in tune. A mental and finger workout. 

I do need to brush out my driveway. The UPS guy has decided not to drive on it. He just threw my package out at the foot of my road. I can't see it from the house and a neighbor brought it up. Nice company.


----------



## treeslayer2003

wow, I really have not had cuase to complain about any shipper so far....knock on wood.
wish I could play an instrument, I never lerned......


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, I really have not had cuase to complain about any shipper so far....knock on wood.
> wish I could play an instrument, I never lerned......


 
It is never too late. I have been playing a fiddle for not quite 2 years. I've never played anything with strings before, only wind powered.

I am my own fiddle teacher.


----------



## paccity

Quercushead said:


> Adler can be pretty tricky to cut. It has a tendency to barber chair.


this time of year it's not bad, even on dropy one's lot's of water in them now putting on the green. been running full on the 036 cut's real smooth and fast with the grind on it now.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, I really have not had cuase to complain about any shipper so far....knock on wood.
> wish I could play an instrument, I never lerned......



The war Dept. just picked up a toy accordian... its not as terrible as you might think. A little like playing the recorder in grade school... She's been working on the Godfather Theme...


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> The war Dept. just picked up a toy accordian... its not as terrible as you might think. A little like playing the recorder in grade school... She's been working on the Godfather Theme...


 
The Accordian Museum is in Superior, WI. I had it on my go to list, but I moved back here instead. Pretty soon, you can yell, EVERYBODY POLKA! With an Up Nort accent, of course.
http://accordionworld.org/
I've been working on the fiddle breaks to Wagon Wheel. I can't sing, or play the song, but I'll have the fiddle breaks down.


----------



## northmanlogging

I think I can still play dueling banjos on guitar, and maybe Godzilla, but the star strangled banner is out.

Lucky for me the wifey isn't into polka to much, more just crazy old french movies and Flogging Molly


----------



## 1270d

treeslayer2003 said:


> where to?



Ill be enjoying the sunny southwest for a week or two, maybe three. Visit some family. Got my trusty dirt bike along, should be a good time


----------



## 2dogs

Did someone say Polkka? This is my favorite by far. Loituma-Ievan polkka. This is the short version


----------



## 2dogs

Here is another version by The Lumberjack Band. I don't know real Finnish name. Korpiklaani does a version also.


----------



## 2dogs

Everyone should know Korpiklaani.


----------



## northmanlogging

wtf now the war dept wants all their cds...


----------



## Nuzzy

northmanlogging said:


> Lucky for me the wifey isn't into polka to much, more just crazy old french movies and Flogging Molly






Love me some Flogging Molly. 





Sent from sasquatch tapaterritory...


----------



## northmanlogging

Not really a falling pic so I figure I'd put it here,

4'9" and this is the little one, tapered to about 36" at 20' more to come...


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like ya got some fat ones northy. does cedar bring good money? export market?


----------



## northmanlogging

800-1200 per 1k, or 1350 per 1k depending on the mill and length, should be a pretty good day,

have 3-4 more like that that need to come down, along with a few Hemlocks and Firs...


----------



## slowp

[QUOTE="northmanlogging, post: 4778187, member: 76731"]wtf now the war dept wants all their cds...[/QUOTE]

That LIKE was for her, by the way. 

Wow. Retirement! I woke up at 4:30 and was feeling sore and grumpy. I went back to bed and just woke up a few minutes ago feeling much better. I've been pushing all the----gardening and yardwork I can into two sunny days. Today I shall cut monstrous 4 year old alders along my road shoulder. Not going to use ropes or wedges. Not going to take 5 saws along. I will throw in my leetle hand pruning saw and the Barbie Saw. There may be a 5 incher to "drop". Rain is supposed to return tomorry.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> [QUOTE="northmanlogging, post: 4778187, member: 76731"]wtf now the war dept wants all their cds...



That LIKE was for her, by the way. 

Wow. Retirement! I woke up at 4:30 and was feeling sore and grumpy. I went back to bed and just woke up a few minutes ago feeling much better. I've been pushing all the----gardening and yardwork I can into two sunny days. Today I shall cut monstrous 4 year old alders along my road shoulder. Not going to use ropes or wedges. Not going to take 5 saws along. I will throw in my leetle hand pruning saw and the Barbie Saw. There may be a 5 incher to "drop". Rain is supposed to return tomorry.[/QUOTE]
What is this rain you speak of. I only know of drought.


----------



## samdweezel05

Hello all.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, I really have not had cuase to complain about any shipper so far....knock on wood.
> wish I could play an instrument, I never lerned......


You appear to play the chainsaw pretty proficiently. Rule at my house is all the kids play a team sport and an instrument. They act like I'm chaining them in a South African diamond mine, but it's good for 'em to learn what a team is about, not get fat, and understand that music isn't just the crap on the radio


----------



## Trx250r180




----------



## Joe46

Trx250r180 said:


>


I recognize that scale shack. Are they still operating the one in Indian Valley?


----------



## Trx250r180

Joe46 said:


> I recognize that scale shack. Are they still operating the one in Indian Valley?


state patrol uses that one to check the trucks still ,this is one of the scale shacks ,there was more trucks then this yesterday when i went by,my work is just up ahead on the left 1/2 mile or so,big lumber mill is right across the street from this scale


----------



## slowp

The scale ramps are the center of gosss oops information.


----------



## northmanlogging

Things are hopping in PA then...

Here I am playing merry hob just trying to find a truck that's running and willing to pick up a load... Could be an interesting summer in the PNW.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Looks the same as last summer lol Kinda sad I won't be on the northend this summer. Get new ground to work this summer but it may just be permanent. Crossed fingers it is. Plus the old lady is gonna be applying for a private job soon. Keep those timber dollars rollin!!!


----------



## northmanlogging

Found out today what one of my competitors bid on the current job... I bid low cause it sounded like a lot of work, and I still got it... As it is I might end up writing a check to the land owner when its all done so I don't feel so bad.

The competition would remove the trees for free, but the owner would have to get a burning permit... 

I see this as good news, I'm doing what I feel is right and making decent money at it... Not my fault the other guy is a crook.

As a side note there is at least 3 other outfits in town, from all accounts they are stand up dudes.


----------



## rwoods

*I'm glad I was wearing chaps, but a trip to the ER nonetheless.*

No, I didn't cut myself. Just my usual Saturday morning fire-wooding until I got tired of tripping over all the small limbs. So I cut some 3" limbs and went back to cutting the small end of the stem. Right or wrong I back bar a lot when bucking smaller stuff. Anyway I managed to catch one of my freshly cut limbs, a foot long 3" piece, with the underside and the saw rifled the piece into my leg just below the knee. Took me down. After 5 minutes of sitting I was able to get up and walk to the truck. An EMT examined my leg which had a tennis ball size knot and suggested I go to the ER as I couldn't move it without pain. By the time I got to the hospital it was softball size. Fortunately, my leg wasn't broken but I'll be hobbling for days according to the Doctor. I wonder what it would have felt like without that little bit of chap padding and the double layer jeans. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

so the saw threw it at yer leg? I had a wedge do that, hurt like heck.


----------



## rwoods

It hung in the chain and the end hit me in the leg. I saw it strike me but nothing before or after that. It hurt pretty good then; but the ER Doc says I haven't felt the pain yet to come. Few years back I had a bike crash and landed on my keys with my thigh. About two days later I suddenly couldn't walk for the pain. Regular Doc said something about a deep tissue injury. Hopefully this time won't be so bad. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

I was stupidly trying to cut a 12" plastic culvert with a saw once (last time). Shot that stupid thing into my shin so so ****ing hard......


----------



## KiwiBro

rwoods said:


> It hung in the chain and the end hit me in the leg. I saw it strike me but nothing before or after that. It hurt pretty good then; but the ER Doc says I haven't felt the pain yet to come. Few years back I had a bike crash and landed on my keys with my thigh. About two days later I suddenly couldn't walk for the pain. Regular Doc said something about a deep tissue injury. Hopefully this time won't be so bad. Ron


When I cut my fingertip off I had pressure on it stemming the bloodflow until they needed to scan it at the hospital. The nurses thought I was brave (and probably downright idiotic to have done it in the first place) until the blood came rushing back in and the nerve endings lit up like a Xmas tree. They couldn't get morphine into me fast enough and the whole ED had to listen to my creative expressions until it kicked in. Call me soft but I don't mind saying I was as close as I think I can get to passing out from pain without actually passing out. The pain got so bad I couldn't even swear or speak coherently. It was just a finger tip but it took control of almost everything else about me.


----------



## lfnh

HuskStihl said:


> I was stupidly trying to cut a 12" plastic culvert with a saw once (last time). Shot that stupid thing into my shin so so ****ing hard......


 
barkin that shin will make ya howl,
ah little higher will, yup.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> It hung in the chain and the end hit me in the leg. I saw it strike me but nothing before or after that. It hurt pretty good then; but the ER Doc says I haven't felt the pain yet to come. Few years back I had a bike crash and landed on my keys with my thigh. About two days later I suddenly couldn't walk for the pain. Regular Doc said something about a deep tissue injury. Hopefully this time won't be so bad. Ron





rwoods said:


> *I'm glad I was wearing chaps, but a trip to the ER nonetheless.*
> 
> No, I didn't cut myself. Just my usual Saturday morning fire-wooding until I got tired of tripping over all the small limbs. So I cut some 3" limbs and went back to cutting the small end of the stem. Right or wrong I back bar a lot when bucking smaller stuff. Anyway I managed to catch one of my freshly cut limbs, a foot long 3" piece, with the underside and the saw rifled the piece into my leg just below the knee. Took me down. After 5 minutes of sitting I was able to get up and walk to the truck. An EMT examined my leg which had a tennis ball size knot and suggested I go to the ER as I couldn't move it without pain. By the time I got to the hospital it was softball size. Fortunately, my leg wasn't broken but I'll be hobbling for days according to the Doctor. I wonder what it would have felt like without that little bit of chap padding and the double layer jeans. Ron




Glad you're alright. Stuff like that happens fast, doesn't it?


----------



## rwoods

Sure does. Hurts too. I'm been trying to tough it out. Stuck trying to get up off the sofa so I just took my first pain pill. The Doc said it will get worse. It has. 

Can't feel sorry for myself though. The ER was backed up when I got there then shortly a young gal runs in looking for a wheelchair. Her racking horse reared and fell over backwards on her husband. Somehow she had loaded him in the truck. They packed him and sent him out on the chopper. Needless to say that I didn't mind the 2 1/2 hour wait to see the Doc. Ron


----------



## Samlock

That must hurt, but you'll be alright in no time, Ron.

Whenever I use my clearing saw, I wear long soccer socks with inserted pads. The thing keeps shooting sticks at your feet, if you're foolish enough to operate it without a blade sector cover.

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Anyone know what kind of wood this? Here is a link to the photo for a larger size and this photo is pretty neat also i wonder how they stacked the logs that high on the sled.
http://www.shorpy.com/files/images/4a03923a.jpg


----------



## northmanlogging

Horses and a gin pole or A frame,

Probably white pine? hard to say not knowing wear the picture came from, or when.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

came from Michigan circa 1890's


----------



## Gologit

jakewells said:


> Anyone know what kind of wood this? Here is a link to the photo for a larger size and this photo is pretty neat also i wonder how they stacked the logs that high on the sled.
> http://www.shorpy.com/files/images/4a03923a.jpg View attachment 345508



That picture has always fascinated me. One of the parts of logging I enjoy most is figuring out solutions to problems with logs and I've spent quite a bit of time figuring ways to load that load with what they had to work with in those days.

LOL...I still don't know for sure. Parbuckle? Crotch line? Gin pole? Big depression in the ground that would lower the sled down to where you could parbuckle/skid/peavey the logs on? I don't see any gut wrappers...that would mean they loaded it without tie downs until they were done. They loaded until they ran out of saddles so what ever way they used they were darn good at it.

And is it just my imagination or do the horses look a little pissed off about the whole thing?


----------



## Samlock

My guess is they used the simplest technique of them all - a pair of pull ropes and leaning sticks. I couldn't find a better picture to describe it. Maybe added a couple of blocks and horses to do the hard work.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Parbuckling is my best guess. What I'm wondering is how well it could be pulled with a single team of horses. If they had a 2 or 3 up team then okay but just a pair?...


----------



## IcePick

northmanlogging said:


> Horses and a gin pole or A frame,
> 
> Probably white pine? hard to say not knowing wear the picture came from, or when.


yep, you sure know your stuff.


----------



## IcePick

Turn of the century, must have been an a-frame jammer, chains or rope, and a couple guys with cant hooks. A lot of times when you see those types of loads, the north woods guys would do it for pictures and bragging rights, and the teamsters would actually not run the loads because they were too big.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Gologit said:


> That picture has always fascinated me. One of the parts of logging I enjoy most is figuring out solutions to problems with logs and I've spent quite a bit of time figuring ways to load that load with what they had to work with in those days.
> 
> LOL...I still don't know for sure. Parbuckle? Crotch line? Gin pole? Big depression in the ground that would lower the sled down to where you could parbuckle/skid/peavey the logs on? I don't see any gut wrappers...that would mean they loaded it without tie downs until they were done. They loaded until they ran out of saddles so what ever way they used they were darn good at it.
> 
> And is it just my imagination or do the horses look a little pissed off about the whole thing?



Here's a link to a big copy of the pic. You can see the chains tying down layers - gut wrappers as you call em. I'd bet too that those horses didn't move that sled loaded as it was shown in the pic. Looks dang impressive though. My very rough estimate puts about 12 cords on that sled, a common log truck load up here today.

http://www.shorpy.com/node/7772?size=_original#caption


----------



## northmanlogging

Seen an old timey video a little while back of folks loading a sled like that, had an A-frame on one side and a team of horseys to pull the logs up and on, with grapples and a spreader bar...

As easy as it would be to load that sled, and supposedly you can move more wood in the winter on skis... I am calling BS on that particular load though... at least not with 2 horses, 4 maybe...


----------



## rwoods

Okay, Icepick and Steve, take all the magic out of it for us ponderers. If I was skilled enough to load it, I am certainly crazy enough to at least try to pull it a foot or two. Nonetheless I like how they placed a log for the driver to stand. BTW I agree with Bob on his assessment of the horses. Ron


----------



## Deleted member 83629

thanks for the info guys. im pretty dumb when it comes to this kind of thing i mostly just cut for firewood and tinker with junk.


----------



## Gologit

Steve NW WI said:


> Here's a link to a big copy of the pic. You can see the chains tying down layers - gut wrappers as you call em. I'd bet too that those horses didn't move that sled loaded as it was shown in the pic. Looks dang impressive though. My very rough estimate puts about 12 cords on that sled, a common log truck load up here today.
> 
> http://www.shorpy.com/node/7772?size=_original#caption



Thanks for the enlargement. I can see the gut wrappers now. I was wondering how they did that without them. Just didn't make sense.

One thing I was wondering about...once you got a load like that moving on the snow, especially down hill, how would you stop it?


----------



## Deleted member 83629

find the nearest tree


----------



## Samlock

They iced the tracks and sometimes sled skis as well in order to gain minimum friction. In my neck of the woods, patrols pumped up water on the tracks each night. As the photo is from Michigan, those guys must have known this chit.

Yet, the particular load must be for the show. Everything has its limits.


----------



## nk14zp

jakewells said:


> find the nearest tree


 They cut um all.


----------



## northmanlogging

Throw someone under the skis?

Or more likely its pretty flat ground they are working on, so just a lever looking deal to dig into the ice would probably be enough.


----------



## Gologit

I guess all those things would work to get it stopped. I've never logged on snow very much but one year I found out that a Cat will slide sideways downhill on hardpack and ice...and pick up speed while it's going.  That was a ride I don't care to take again.


----------



## Reddog

Parbuckle was the normal loading technique.







I bet on a ice road they did move that load pictured with just two horses. But horses had a short life in the logging camps.

If they had a steep down hill, they wrapped a chain around the rear runners on the sled. Minor downhills they sanded the track.
Up hills they would keep a extra team waiting to help pull.


----------



## 1270d

That load was for the world fair. I read that it was indeed pulled by those two horses. The sled trails were maintained like samlock said. Watered at night. Cut near Kenton Michigan I believe. Or maybe Ewen.


----------



## bitzer

Damn I saw the picture and didn't have a chance to reply at the time. Yeah its a jammer of some kind. A frame or other. Chains and runners to get em up and over. The top loader had a fun job. I've got a few pictures of bigger loads. One claimed something like 35mbf. They were all just for photo opps. Yep the road monkeys iced down the roads every night. Straw on the hills to slow em down that or they were tied off and slowly let down. Lots of horses, oxen, and teamsters got ran over that way. That was back when we had conifers to brag about. I will have to dig some of those books up. Full of pictures of loaded sleds. Choppers, sawyers, swampers. River drives in the spring with the pigs and bateaus. The piles on the landings were enormous. All loaded and stacked. Ready for break up when they were turned loose into the rivers. I've got some pictures of log jams in rivers too that are mind boggling to look at. Millions of board feet all jack strawed tight together for miles. Some took weeks to break up. Usually it consisted of one brave soul with a rope tied around him to either loosen up the one log that held the jam or to set the dynamite.


----------



## lfnh

Hey Bitz, any idea when the last drive was and the river ?


----------



## IcePick

Not sure if this is the last official drive in the states, but found it interesting nonetheless.

http://www.mpbn.net/DesktopModules/UltraVideoGallery/uvg.swf?vId=61&portalId=19


----------



## RandyMac

geeze I'm bored


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> geeze I'm bored



Want to get un-bored and go directly into hysterical laughter? Try the Chainsaw section. Or maybe Firewood.

If I hear any major explosions off to the NW I'll know you took my advice.


----------



## JakeG

Thanks Bob, from now on when cruising those forums I'll try to laugh instead of pull my hair out.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Want to get un-bored and go directly into hysterical laughter? Try the Chainsaw section. Or maybe Firewood.
> 
> If I hear any major explosions off to the NW I'll know you took my advice.



I'm on meds


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I'm on meds




Well, hang on. It's not that much longer 'til Farley's. Three days of fine machinery and people you can talk to without wanting to garrote.


----------



## rwoods

RandyMac said:


> geeze I'm bored


 
A little weeding in the garden of Eden? Ron

PS I'm bored too. Still gimping around but I have a freshly rebuilt 82cc MAC to run hopefully soon.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> A little weeding in the garden of Eden? Ron
> 
> PS I'm bored too. Still gimping around but I have a freshly rebuilt 82cc MAC to run hopefully soon.




Gimping and limping...you'll look like a logger if you keep that up.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Well, hang on. It's not that much longer 'til Farley's. Three days of fine machinery and people you can talk to without wanting to garrote.



I'm counting the days Bob. I have been off work since January, due to a brain malfunction.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I'm counting the days Bob. I have been off work since January, due to a brain malfunction.



If you're still off work May 9, 10, and 11 we'll be in Fortuna. Dinner at the Marina in Eureka?


----------



## rwoods

I might look like one but I am far from one. In some aspects I may be beginning to think like one ... as I waited my turn, I was building up my defenses to keep the ER nurse from cutting my favorite pants off. Ultimately, they were spared and I was happy. Also found myself yesterday telling Joey that if you cut much wood sooner or later you are going to get hurt. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

when is this farley ville thing happening anyway, need some advance notice to keep a hole in my schedul


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> when is this farley ville thing happening anyway, need some advance notice to keep a hole in my schedul



June 13, 14, and 15. If you can get down there you'll kick yourself for missing the previous ones. Good times. All you'll need is the gas money for the trip...maybe bring a little food to add to the feastings. There's always plenty of food. You can camp out right on the site. Showers, too.


----------



## slowp

On facebook, Benjamin has posted a link to a little camping trailer made out of PVC pipe, foam insulation, and duck tape. You have time to make it before Farleyville if you get cracking.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm still young and dumb enough to use a regular old tent... 

However I am quite the wizzard with duct tape.

We'll see if I can make it this year.


----------



## slowp

A potato guy commented on the duck tape trailer. I guess potato farmers have access to 6 inch wide tape.


----------



## Joe46

Gologit said:


> Want to get un-bored and go directly into hysterical laughter? Try the Chainsaw section. Or maybe Firewood.
> 
> If I hear any major explosions off to the NW I'll know you took my advice.


What Bob? You don't want to join "Whats the best gloves for splitting, cutting and stacking?" discussion?


----------



## Trx250r180

RandyMac said:


> geeze I'm bored









How do you move rounds that big ,was talking to a retired faller today ,he said used to cut 8 foot across firs on nor-cal on govt land ,back when you could cut along rivers ,said the gov't paid him to fall them and buck ,but had no way to get them out .logs ended up too heavy ,the choppers would not lift the logs they planned to use


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## rwoods

Good thing trees are round. Those make that dozer look like a toy. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

them pics just never get old


----------



## RandyMac

grab a bull choker and get butt to work


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey all, been a while. Has anybody heard from Tramp? I've got an offer to go to Fairbanks this summer.


----------



## treeslayer2003

where you been? honey moon??? lol. good to see ya bro.
no Glen has not been on for a while, I think a couple of the guys can reach him.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Oh no, that has run it's course. Looking at Fairbanks for the summer. Beat the heat.


----------



## treeslayer2003

already? dang........some one will be along that knows how to get up with Glen.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It was a good time. This ole cowboy's been bucked off of worse. Time to head up north and see what's to be seen.


----------



## northmanlogging

Glen mentioned awhile back he wouldn't have much internet access for some time...


----------



## mdavlee

northmanlogging said:


> Glen mentioned awhile back he wouldn't have much internet access for some time...



Last time I talked with him he was working up north staying in a man camp. I'll get with him tomorrow sometime and see what he's up to.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Sounds good. Been jumping in from time to time, just haven't had much to post. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## HuskStihl

Good to see you around Jeff. Last I heard the Tramp was working oilfield. Hope you're well and happy


----------



## JakeG

Evenin' Jeff, good to hear from ya... And I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks guys. It should be a fun adventure, and missing out on a Texas summer won't break my heart.


----------



## JakeG

TheJollyLogger said:


> Thanks guys. It should be a fun adventure, and missing out on a Texas summer won't break my heart.



Absolutely. Alaska is always an adventure. Wish I could have stayed. I imagine ole Georgetown, TX is nippin' on the heels of 90° ALREADY


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, might have broken a bit of sweat today


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'll probably start a new thread to document the whole adventure


----------



## slowp

Oh my! 
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/


----------



## northmanlogging

I hate you a little right now....


----------



## paccity

yup, going to be a muggy one.


----------



## paccity

a little thin job. i remember when these were babies.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gonna be quite the shock to go from the 37 degrees pouring down rain we have now to 80


----------



## rwoods

Please tell me that the graveled road is not a regulatory requirement. Ron


----------



## slowp

Gravel and rock on roads plus ditching and crowning are why roads can be used all year round here.


----------



## paccity

rwoods said:


> Please tell me that the graveled road is not a regulatory requirement. Ron


if your going to haul on them yes. these are roads that are older than i'am by a long time. like patty said if you don't re rock them things get interesting.


----------



## rwoods

I assume temporary skid roads are allowed and with just erosion control. Correct? If not, I'll keep this in mind the next time I start to complaint about the cost of lumber. Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ

A road is a mainline road that accesses several different units. Off a mainline you have spur roads. Those can be long or short it just depends on how the speaker means it or which spur they are referring to. Spur's can be dirt or gravel. On the West side of the Cascades we don't do many dirt spurs and if we do they are in the summer and are usually short, generally around 300' give or take some. A skid road would be what a skidder would run on but normally we just call em skid trails or shovel trails if shovel logging and they aren't graveled lol. Now I believe the guys down in Cali do quite a bit of dirt spurs with some being pretty long. They def do dirt spurs in Idaho. Some of their mainlines are pretty crappy here I have to say. Me and a buddy were out shed hunting and we were both commenting on how it was a poorly built mainline. This is kind of a variable overview. It depends on which part of the country your in and how each person uses the terms. And on dirt spurs and skid roads we do do erosion control and spend big bucks on fish passable culverts, silt traps, water bars, road maintenance, and in lots of cases full bench construction. Full bench means you cut a bench and haul all the material to a suitable mass wasting site somewhere nearby. Can't push it off the side of the road. But again this is for the Left Coast states.... damn tree huggers.


----------



## northmanlogging

yep, you have to remember it rains all the damn time here, without a good road you simply wouldn't be able to get to the timber, or the road would wash out and then all your equipment is stuck on the other side.

This is also part of the reason that clear cuts are on large acreage, spending 100k on a road only to log 8 acres would put a guy into the poor house pretty quick


----------



## slowp

Don't forget the maintenance! For roads that are planned to be kept open, they've got to be brushed and bladed, ditches and culverts cleaned and sometimes more rock added. On the Oregon Coast, the salmonberry will grow in and have the road brushy in a year or two. It is extremely important to keep the water off the road and the drainage working. Otherwise, it'll blow out. 

My area can get away with longer "dirt" spurs. The soils are pummice, and that drains quickly. Dry pummice can cause log trucks to get stuck when it is churned up and on a grade. Since building new system roads is frowned upon by the professional suers, there are some long temporary spurs. There is one that was as technical to build as if it were a permanent road. Since the purchaser wanted to log it year round, he rocked it, at his expense. They had to use explosives to get through rock on one road. You've got to figure out that cost in your bid. 

Yarder logging can operate year round too. For ground based logging systems, the operators have to watch and be sure they aren't working when it is too wet. Ruts are frowned upon.


----------



## Gologit

Ron....Rocked haul roads in our area? I wish. Rocked spurs? Only in my dreams. We very seldom use rock here but, as the Mossy People  have pointed out, it's a vastly different climate. Different soil types too.
Also, most of the work I do is on private ground and although we have quite a few rules to follow there aren't nearly as many as working on government timber sales.
One of the ongoing problems we have with roads is "who owns what part of what road and who's responsible for it's upkeep". Our private ground is often checker-boarded against federal or state ground...and some private holdings, and the haul roads meander through all of them. The boundaries have been repeatedly surveyed for many years but disputes still arise.
Even on our own ground the logging is overseen by CalFire and a THP is filed for every sale. A big issue here is stream siltation and, like Slowp said, great pains are taken to stay in compliance with the terms of the THP.
Some of the rules are good and some are ridiculous but most of them have come about because of mistakes made in the past. I won't get started on the fact that most of the new rules are over-compensation for those mistakes...I'm in a good mood this morning and ranting gives me heartburn.


----------



## treeslayer2003

overcompensation.........yea that's a good word for it. yes i'm still waiting on DNR......


----------



## slowp

One gypo logger knew how truck drivers think. Sometimes, if hauling is really going on, and the weather has been sucky, even our rocked roads will get soft spots. So, instead of telling the truckdrivers to split their tracks, he'd go down and put a decent sized rock where the rut was starting to grow. No truckdriver wants to get out in the rain and move a rock, so they drove to around it....tracks were split and road damage stalled.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> One gypo logger knew how truck drivers think. Sometimes, if hauling is really going on, and the weather has been sucky, even our rocked roads will get soft spots. So, instead of telling the truckdrivers to split their tracks, he'd go down and put a decent sized rock where the rut was starting to grow. No truckdriver wants to get out in the rain and move a rock, so they drove to around it....tracks were split and road damage stalled.




Yes! Our dirt haul roads get sloppy when they're wet. And soft spots occur. You tell the drivers to split the tracks and then you explain to them what "split the tracks" mean and then you grumble at them for not doing it...on and on and on. Sometimes it works to take the grader and lay a berm down on one side or the other to get them to drive on that side. That's expensive.

I like the rock idea!


----------



## rwoods

Thanks for the replies. I just thought that that was a heck of a nice single lane road (i.e. $$$) so I was hoping that it was built for more than just the thinning job at hand. Not knowing what all you have to put up with out your way, I wasn't sure. Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ

Roads are probably the biggest part of the logging cost in WA. Approximately 380,000 acres of ground in WA makes 3/4 of the timber revenue for a company I've worked for that has 1.9 million acres in the South East. High value but extremely high cost. That number has probably gone down a little bit as when I worked there I think it was only about 1.5 million acres 4 years ago.

Overcompensation is a very good word, along with reactive... The science used to create the WA forest practices is so out of date it's pathetic... we could do alot more management closer to streams but try selling that idea unless you have an HCP with the feds and a good staff of biologists.

I like the rock idea. Not splitting ruts is a big problem. Shoot even the guys in their crummys can have a big impact!


----------



## Gologit

OlympicYJ said:


> Shoot even the guys in their crummys can have a big impact!



True, but if we have to jump a bunch of ruts and slew back and forth across the road we might spill our latte'.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Meh... expense it to the forester. Cheaper than rock and a blade... although only one latte per person per week!

How do we quote posts now? Stupid hackers screwin chit up.

Never mind I'm turning into an ologist.

Funny about that I had the Vice Prez of the U of I College of Natural Resources say there were too many ologists on staff


----------



## treeslayer2003

OlympicYJ said:


> Meh... expense it to the forester. Cheaper than rock and a blade... although only one latte per person per week!
> 
> How do we quote posts now? Stupid hackers screwin chit up.
> 
> Never mind I'm turning into an ologist.
> 
> Funny about that I had the Vice Prez of the U of I College of Natural Resources say there were too many ologists on staff


 hit reply in the bottom right corner


----------



## slowp

rwoods said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just thought that that was a heck of a nice single lane road (i.e. $$$) so I was hoping that it was built for more than just the thinning job at hand. Not knowing what all you have to put up with out your way, I wasn't sure. Ron


 
Not just thinning. The roads were "over engineered" or so say the people presently in charge. That's a good thing. The roads are in place for planting crews--I can attest to the fact that packing in trees to units is sucky, the roads are there for TSI work, and timber cruisers can drive in. If a fire starts, the road is there. You get the picture. A road is not just for logging, but that's most likely why the road was put there.


----------



## paccity

the road that were in the pics are old road beds that had duffed over pretty good over the years getting up to the benches in this weather would have been imposable with out a healthy bit of rock. pretty much single track with turnouts. 
and a little eagle .


----------



## TheJollyLogger

5 more days, then headed north!


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> 5 more days, then headed north!


take pics


----------



## OlympicYJ

Get ahold of Glen


----------



## treeslayer2003

i herd he may be be back soon


----------



## Nuzzy

To whatever firewooder poached this particular live tree on USFS land, I suppose you got away with it. However, I will give these words of caution: it was definitely beyond your pay grade...


----------



## Nuzzy

Also, I see this round proved a little much for you to split...


----------



## treeslayer2003

doofus.......idk what else to say about that individule


----------



## mdavlee

OlympicYJ said:


> Get ahold of Glen



I heard from him. He just got home a couple days back from the oil field. Been busy and ready for a break.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

mdavlee said:


> I heard from him. He just got home a couple days back from the oil field. Been busy and ready for a break.


Excellent! I'm all loaded up. 1 more farewell bbq, and then six states, four provinces, and 3987 miles to go!


----------



## treeslayer2003

good luck Jeff, have a good trip.


----------



## HuskStihl

No doubt! Travel safe and have a great adventure. Try to _not _ask anybody to marry you.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Lol! You just ruined the trip!


----------



## nk14zp

Nuzzy said:


> To whatever firewooder poached this particular live tree on USFS land, I suppose you got away with it. However, I will give these words of caution: it was definitely beyond your pay grade...


Any mule tracks around ?


----------



## rwoods

*I know this post will get me in the doghouse with my PNW friends, but *

what is a fella to do when his leg is still too gimpy to let him cut some EC hardwood? Turn his attention to some PNW softwood of course. Since it appears that Nuzzy is on my firewood trail I decided to mix things up a bit and go after some tight grained western cedar with my 10" bladed Makita. I got to say it cuts nice.  Ron


----------



## rwoods

Build my daughter's dog a doghouse with some 2" x 10" WRC that I have had for years. Maybe one of my friends actually logged it. Dog is afraid to go in the doghouse, of course. I threw some Milkbones in it to keep her curiosity up. Ron


----------



## Nuzzy

nk14zp said:


> Any mule tracks around ?







The erosion control was impeccable


----------



## TheJollyLogger

On the road...


----------



## northmanlogging




----------



## rwoods

NML, thanks for taking me back to the some pleasurable times of my youth. Johnny never sounded that good on our old record player but I listened to his records a lot. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Quick pit stop in Denver, back on the road


----------



## 1270d

Back from 3 and a half weeks of sun, dirt biking, fishing and family time. Can't get back in the woods yet so looks like wrenching is in store.


----------



## Samlock

Jeff, Texaco son meets Mr. Snowblind... Southern rhythm mixed with some arctic insanity. (You're about to find out.)


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I always seem to pull into Billings at dawn


----------



## northmanlogging

probably to late but there is a weird little cafe there abouts that sell a pork chop sandwich... maybe it was Butte?

You headed through Warshington or straight up to kanukia and over?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Up through Edmonton


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, Canada doesn't like me. I had some license issues the last couple years, and even though I got it straightened out, they say it was to recent. So.... going to find a place in Great Falls to store my vehicle and fly up.


----------



## HuskStihl

Sorry to hear that


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It's all good. Just part of the adventure. And Jon, when I make it back to The Great State of Texas, we are getting together


----------



## Samlock

Authorities sharing their records? That's mean.

Is that your licence is not valid in Canada, or does it make you a persona non grata in a first place?

Had it been just licence, I know I would just find someone who wants to drive across the border.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

No, PNG. They knew more about me than I did.


----------



## Samlock

Well, a leap over it is.

I suppose you have a helluva check-in ahead, then. Good luck!


----------



## slowp

I would like to go on this.

http://www.dot.state.ak.us/amhs/index.shtml?gclid=CKW0q5Pkmr4CFcOBfgodKZsAhQ


----------



## rwoods

Most have been a long winter in SW Warshington - you suggested a bus tour for me to commute to the PNW GTG and now a cruise for TJL to get to work in Alaska.  Ron


----------



## slowp

rwoods said:


> Most have been a long winter in SW Warshington - you suggested a bus tour for me to commute to the PNW GTG and now a cruise for TJL to get to work in Alaska.  Ron



That's not a cruise. That's a ferry. I haven't done it yet. You can get there from Bellingham for fairly cheap. I kinda looked into it when I thought I might have a job in the Southeast part. Now I like the idea of getting off and catching another later--no tours. You can go basic--sleep in the public places, some people pitch tents on the deck. I heard it can be kind of rowdy. Or, you can splurge and get a cabin of some sort. You can take your car or just go on foot. There's nothing fancy. The scenery is the activity. 
I don't think you need Canadian clearance unless you are getting off in Prince Rupert. Otherwise, you sail on to Alaska ports.


----------



## rwoods

Sorry, I didn't get past the deck chairs on the helipad. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

From what I gather Miss P is correct stay on the boat through the kanukian docks and your clear to Alaska, tis only 24 hours form Great Falls to Bellingham (well fairhaven to be more accurate) doing the speed limit of course. The bonus is there are tons of hipster/ hippie gurls that tend to underdress running around up there


----------



## slowp

I enjoyed driving on Highway 2 up to the cut off to Missoula. For a scenic drive, highway 20, the North Cascades highway is supposed to be open tomorrow--check on that before going over, and you can avoid Seattle going that way. It might not be scenic because of the snow banks and stormy weather.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, Canada doesn't like me. I had some license issues the last couple years, and even though I got it straightened out, they say it was to recent. So.... going to find a place in Great Falls to store my vehicle and fly up.


Great Falls? You're on the wrong side of the divide. Drive over to Kalispell and store yer vehicle here fer nut'n.

Unlike Brian, I won't crush it while yer gone.


----------



## JakeG

It's not an adventure until authorities are involved. Good luck stay safe Jeff and keep us posted!


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> It's all good. Just part of the adventure. And Jon, when I make it back to The Great State of Texas, we are getting together


I'm buyin'


----------



## RandyMac

Ran across a guy who wants to sell these.


----------



## bitzer

What does he want for em? Looks like they tipped a few.


----------



## northmanlogging

waz he askin? I may even have enough on hand to get em...


----------



## RandyMac

I'll be getting a phone number soon


----------



## TheJollyLogger

In Fairbanks. Worked 12 hrs today. Easy trees.


----------



## northmanlogging

Did ya meat the skeeters yet, I hear their dinner parties are to die for


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, they came out this afternoon, not too bad yet.


----------



## OlympicYJ

They can suck a liter of blood a day out of a moose.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> In Fairbanks. Worked 12 hrs today. Easy trees.


Bunch of live oaks and sweet gums prolly


----------



## HuskStihl

Glad u made it btw. Are you cutting with anybody we know?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Fairbanks stump. Met him here. Another Jon


----------



## cat-face timber

do you like the super long daylight up there?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Loving it. Beautiful country


----------



## cat-face timber

I loved seeing the Pipeline..
Bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> In Fairbanks. Worked 12 hrs today. Easy trees.


Were you able to get u'r saws up there, or do you run company magnesium? I was getting very jealous of u'r adventure, but then I remembered you'll prolly marry and divorce three Eskimo women during the summer, and that'll take the fun out of almost any situation


----------



## TheJollyLogger

No, running his saws. Stuck with a 201, but I gotta tell ya that 562 xp is a screamer


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Not that there are very many trees here in town that couldn't be handled with a ms170


----------



## HuskStihl

Tramp is lookin for ya


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Oh, great! I didn't come this far not to see him.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And yes, Jon, I spent the afternoon weeding my girlfriend's garden. The place needs a lot of work.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And they prefer Inuit


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> And they prefer Inuit


um, we really need the face palm smiley here.........


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, I did need a place to stay...


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> And yes, Jon, I spent the afternoon weeding my girlfriend's garden. The place needs a lot of work.


That's a clever linguistical euphemism!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ha ha. No, literally, I weeded and tolled all afternoon


----------



## OlympicYJ

Oh the reply I'd love to say to that haha. Yeah the timber isn't that big up by Fairbanks. Living in Fairbanks isn't all that fun but get out of town and it's not bad. There is a sawmill somewhere around Fairbanks and they do do some logging. Mostly goes for timbers and low grade stuff otherwise the rest comes from the states and prob some from SE. As a forester friend who leased a couple townships for high grade birch said. Alaska is where old logging equipment goes to die, especially interior. The few log trucks I saw runin around Fairbanks were definitely older.


----------



## slowp

The big trees are in the Southeast, where one year, the sun came out one day. I was told this by two pale Thorne Bay residents who were down here for school.


----------



## tramp bushler

TheJollyLogger said:


> Fairbanks stump. Met him here. Anher Jon


hey Jeff. whatchya doin ?


----------



## tramp bushler

gime a call if ya want . Ill pm ya my phone #


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey Glen! Here in Fairbanks for the summer. Where are you at?


----------



## tramp bushler

I tried to pm you . That didnt work . my # is 259 -logs . tonight will be 2 weeks Ive been home . Starting to feel like a man again


----------



## tramp bushler

Im in Glennallen . At mile 115.8 of The Rich . east side of the highway . Where are u ? Yupik or Nupiak?


----------



## tramp bushler

or I can call u . text me your #


----------



## Metals406

Hope all is well Glen! Are you done with the hermit job?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

We talked on the phone for a while, looking forward to seeing ya the next time ya make it up to Fairbank


----------



## tramp bushler

same here . Maybe the boss will do a crew Valdez trip for u guys again thissummer . I get kinda bored with Valdez .But thats because I prefer Southeast . . it is pretty cool tho . great break from the Interior in the summer


----------



## tramp bushler

Im home for a bit . but will have limited free time soon as I need to get my cdl and get back to work .


----------



## treeslayer2003

gonna drive now Glen?


----------



## tramp bushler

ya thats the goal . Standing out drilling with an air track this winter in down to 70+ below windchill , I decided that what I was looking for was ( a cab , a heater , and a pay check ) .


----------



## treeslayer2003

i don't blame ya there


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And yet he was giving me the sales pitch on it, lol. If I didn't know any better I'd think he was trying to keep me up here


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, it was a long damn week. Lots of beginning of season equipment issues, different techniques, but I think it's gonna sort itself out. Gonna get some sleep, enjoy the day off and get ready for my date tomorrow.


----------



## JakeG

Don't forget the ring, sir.


----------



## treeslayer2003

LMAO!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey, I was a boy scout. Be prepared. I don't walk out the door without a a knife, a scrench, or a ring. You never know....


----------



## madhatte

Guess I know what the mystery bar fits now. That's 42" on an 026. It was the only Stihl in my shop that didn't have a bar. I was just gonna swap stuff around until it fit something.


----------



## Joe46

Nice old 3 rivet Oregon!


----------



## madhatte

Thanks! It's one of 2 I have, both in 3/8" but as wide as a .404"? I don't understand but there you have it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Austin's unofficial slogan is "Keep Austin weird. " Fairbanks doesn't stress about keeping it weird. It just comes naturally. But it's fun!


----------



## northmanlogging

as good a place as any to post this.

Winding down on this cleanup thing and I just painted the dump truck, although to me the pic looks like a toy truck, and no I don't own the chipper nor do I think I want to own one, its far easier and more profitable to just cut em down and take em to the mill...


----------



## JakeG

NM, she looks sharp! You have any work comin down the pipe this summer?


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks good northy.


----------



## northmanlogging

7 acres I start as soon as this is done, and looking at more all the time, Hel I've turned some of it down... (20 acres on Orcas Island... 1.5 hour ferry ride, and a 2 hour drive to get there, not to mention getting the logs hauled would be a ****ing nightmare).

Its amazing a you hang a shingle and people just start calling and wanting their trees killed... of course then you have to show up and actually do good work...


----------



## northmanlogging

Bid a partial clear on 20 acres yesterday, dude is waiting on bids from mechanized outfits... we'll see how I do...


----------



## KiwiBro

Is it just me or does partial clear cut and mechanised sound a bit less efficient than clear cut and mechanised? Best of luck with it northmanlogging.


----------



## northmanlogging

He only wants a little part cleared say 2-3 acres (what like 1.5 hectares or so?) then maybe some thinning after that, depending on how it goes. Not sure if a feller buncher can really make any money on just 1-2 acres, with a little bit of road building of course, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## treeslayer2003

what ever happened to sport faller?


----------



## northmanlogging

Last I heard he got a job driving skidder... then? That was like a year ago or so


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> what ever happened to sport faller?





northmanlogging said:


> Last I heard he got a job driving skidder... then? That was like a year ago or so


Jake got a bug and missed a bunch of work & the guy tramped him.

He's back working at his families steel yard/fab shop.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It was a good day. Dropped about thirty trees, only had to rig one. Only downside is everyone wants the firewood up here. Had to buck em all into twenties. But done by seven, got cleaned up and took Amy and the kiddos out for ice cream. It was a good day.


----------



## Nuzzy

Had a trail work party over the weekend down off HWY 410; thirty or so showed up to help dig, clear, rebuild, and add drainage to spots on Skookum and Ranger. Peter and I took off with saws and went hiking in to clear some trees. My friend who loves video production wanted to come along for the festivities.














Unfortunately the root ball didn't want to sit back down nicely in its well... 







So I switched sides to finish up.





































And ended the day with a ride.


----------



## rwoods

Just me, but I still think I would find a way to propel the bike with the Stihl.  Ron


----------



## KiwiBro

rwoods said:


> Just me, but I still think I would find a way to propel the bike with the Stihl.  Ron


----------



## Yellowdog

Nuzzy said:


> Had a trail work party over the weekend down off HWY 410; thirty or so showed up to help dig, clear, rebuild, and add drainage to spots on Skookum and Ranger. Peter and I took off with saws and went hiking in to clear some trees. My friend who loves video production wanted to come along for the festivities.
> nfortunately the root ball didn't want to sit back down nicely in its well...
> So I switched sides to finish up.h a ride.



Very nice pics.. looks like Heaven on Earth to work out there.


----------



## slowp

Yellowdog said:


> Very nice pics.. looks like Heaven on Earth to work out there.


 
He did some impressive photo shop work. It is actually dark, raining, and the hills and rivers are brown.


----------



## Nuzzy

slowp said:


> He did some impressive photo shop work. It is actually dark, raining, and the hills and rivers are brown.




It's true.


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> He did some impressive photo shop work. It is actually dark, raining, and the hills and rivers are brown.


and full of vicious carnivorous fish with large pointy teeth...


Don't move here...


----------



## slowp

Ahhh ha! This is why I had a hard time getting to the hardware store at the north end of town. in fact, I went to another hardware store but that didn't work out. From our own, Lewis County Sirens:

_• A 38-year-old Napavine man was cited for traveling too fast when his log truck trailer tipped onto its side as he was making a left turn to head north on Interstate 5 in Chehalis yesterday. Troopers called at 1 p.m. to the onramp at Main Street noted Jason L. Dunn was uninjured and the onramp was blocked for a time. The loaded trailer was damaged, but the truck was able to be driven from the scene, according to the Washington State Patrol._


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> and full of vicious carnivorous fish with large pointy teeth...
> 
> 
> Don't move here...


 
So the fishing for fish to eat is terrible. So is the hunting because the deer and elk get eaten up by the vicious fish when they try to get across the rivers. 

Don't move here.


----------



## northmanlogging

Haven't seen a deer with all four legs in months... Haven't seen an elk in over a year...

The cougars, they hunt people you know... actively, in fact most of them have developed a taste for "the other, other white meat" and no longer stalk the fuzzy wuzzys and just hide near parks and dive bars lying in wait for some passerby to drunkenly stroll by...


----------



## slowp

Another factoid. I heerd on the radio that we are number one in the nation for mountain search and rescues.


----------



## madhatte

Don't forget all the active volcanoes.


----------



## paccity

then there's the sabre tooth mountain weasels.


----------



## Nuzzy

slowp said:


> Another factoid. I heerd on the radio that we are number one in the nation for mountain search and rescues.




 

That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> then there's the sabre tooth mountain weasels.



Also, the Eastern Klickitat County snow snake. It bites you, your blood freezes solid, and you die.


----------



## JakeG

madhatte said:


> Don't forget all the active volcanoes.



Or the active birthdays... Happy birthday to ya! I hope it's been a good'un!


----------



## madhatte

Thank you kindly!


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey, happy B day


----------



## mdavlee

Happy birthday Nate


----------



## slowp

I'd say happy birthday but will it ruin the number shown on your facebook page? I'd hate to do that.


----------



## schmuck.k

Happy bday nate


----------



## madhatte

Thanks, all!


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Thanks, all!




Happy Birthday youngster. You going to to Farley's?


----------



## paccity

he better.


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> he better.



Yup.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Bob, you still runnin loader?


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey Bob, you still runnin loader?



Nope. I just filled in for a guy who needed some time off. I'll probably do it again later but I'm back on my retirement schedule for now. I have some cutting lined up and a couple of sales to plan and the usual hazard tree stuff for the county but other than that I'm not doing much. I like it that way.
It's funny but I enjoy it a lot more now that I don't have to do it.


----------



## rwoods

Now these folks may have their tree species mixed up but I am proud to say they are hometown folks. I believe that last fall at around 3:29 it known as a Hollywood cut. Ron


----------



## madhatte

I had 2 old Willys wagons like that. They're cool trucks.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Copper river's running, it was a good day


----------



## rwoods

madhatte said:


> I had 2 old Willys wagons like that. They're cool trucks.



The tailgate version of that Jeep was the first vehicle I ever drove and the one in which I learned to drive. I was 9. My brother would put it in low range. He would sit on the tailgate dispensing pellets for the cattle while I drove through the pasture. 3 speed flat head 4 banger. Ron


----------



## rwoods

TheJollyLogger said:


> Copper river's running, it was a good day



I shouldn't have looked at this at lunch time. Made my meal a lot less appealing. Ron


----------



## madhatte

rwoods said:


> The tailgate version of that Jeep was the first vehicle I ever drove and the one in which I learned to drive. I was 9. My brother would put it in low range. He would sit on the tailgate dispensing pellets for the cattle while I drove through the pasture. 3 speed flat head 4 banger. Ron



Both of mine were the tailgate version as well; the barndoors were unique to the panel delivery models as I understand it and were likely grafted onto that one later. I also had the old T-90 3-speed but I had Ford 302's in mine. They twisted up that poor little transmission like an empty beer can; I spent more time rebuilding those things than I should have but it was cheaper to buy used parts than to have a bigger tranny fitted and the shafts resized/balanced. Pretty sure I wrecked most of the old T-90 parts in western Washington.


----------



## rwoods

I have the owner's manual somewhere in my junk for one of them. After my grandfather crashed his horse in 1951 or 52, he started riding a Jeep. I was born in 56 so I'm thinking that his last one was a 58 or 59. Come to think of it I couldn't swear whether it was a flat 6 or a 4. I was thinking 4 because he had several of the flat 4s on skids to power the water pumps he had scattered around his place. Many fond memories of the Jeep. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

my first car was a 41 willies jeep, cracked head flat 4... top speed of 45 mph, but it would go anywhere, used it to pull a mountain logger out of the swamp once...


----------



## madhatte

Mine were '56 and '60. I bought the '56 on an impulse, thinking "OH MY CRAP THAT IS THE UGLIEST THING ON FOUR WHEELS I HAVE GOT TO OWN IT" and a year or so later it got eaten by a pea combine. I had the '60 for a few years but it was never as good a rig as the '56. I will probably get another some time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

everbody still kickin? what about spotted owl?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Still kickin tired of the rain


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jeff you still in alaska?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yessir!


----------



## Samlock

An absolutely wonderful summer this far just below the polar circle on the other side of the big ball. Relatively dry, with brisk wind from the arctic sea - afternoon temperatures mostly between 50°-60° F. Almost bug free air sweet like candy for your lungs. Sending thanks to upstairs every day. I'm happy. Those having summer break right now are probably not. Or not here.


----------



## 1270d

Sounds nice. Our summer has been relatively cool and damp. 3 extra inches of rain and today is warmest yet I think at 82


----------



## 1270d

picked up this cute lil gal today. australian shepherd.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

What a coincidence! I picked up a cute lil Australian last nite!


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> picked up this cute lil gal today. australian shepherd.


cute.........some friends got a chessie pup last week, makes me want one but not till the ol timer goes..........not that i want him to go, but he going to.

spensive tho......1000 bucks........they gone up in 14 years, whew.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> What a coincidence! I picked up a cute lil Australian last nite!


bad boy.............NO GET MARRIED!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

No danger of that, I''ve seen pics of those Australian trees, way too much work for this ole boy.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Headed to Valdez in the morning, jobs on the way down, Thursday and Sat, halibut fishing on the fourth.


----------



## SliverPicker

I wanna smell that Finnish air!


----------



## slowp

The Used Dog and I returned from an overnighter in the wilderness. I'll post some pictures, later, of trees worthy of one log truck loads if they were sound and not full of nails and for sale. My feets are sore and so is my body, so going out to get the camera will take some gumption. I cannot seem to get my backpack below 40 pounds. The Used Dog is sleeping away. The mosquitos sucked a lot of our blood cells. The destination was fairly bug free yesterday because the wind was blowing hard, but the last part of the trail went through a valley where they were vicious. We had no wind this morning, so we hurried out of there early. I needed to stop and wiggle toes a couple of times during which my companion paced back and forth and whined. He was carrying my Crocs and his empty dog dish. I carried no weapons as this is not Iowa. I hung the food above the bed of the ferocious Used Dog for protection. He did bark once during the night so I guess he fended off an attacker. 

One old Doug fir looked to be about 7 feet in diameter and all have the flat or broken tops that over ripe stuff gets. Some of the blowdown was impressive. Serious spikes protrude from the trees in the camp sites. Since that area has been used for some time I would imagine there are surprises inside the trees too.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Tramp and Jolly in Glenallen AK


----------



## treeslayer2003

good to see the both of you!


----------



## HuskStihl

Looks like Cooter and Uncle Jessie. Well done boys, Alaska's a big place, glad y'all could meet up


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Halibut fishing tomorrow. Hopefully I can drop some off to Glen on the way back Saturday.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Jeff, shake Glens hand for me next time ya see him. i learned alot from his pics and talkin to him last year.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Wilco


----------



## HuskStihl

Hey Jeff, if you hook up with the tramp again, pleases make a bunch of asininely amateuristic, totally incorrect, but dogmatically presented statements about falling and climbing trees for me. I haven't had a chance to drive him nuts with my foolishness since he hibernated last winter.


----------



## HuskStihl

Also , remind him about my cool outfits and spastic movements!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I told him you were still working on perfecting the full Dutchman borecut, as soon as you worked out the bar pinching issues


----------



## HuskStihl

And I am sooooo close too. I special ordered a 32" narrow kerf pico for my 394 and I am inches from success


----------



## slowp

Hey Northman. I have one of your stickers stuck on my fiddle case. It goes to a pickerfest on Friday and more later. I'm sure you'll get lots of new clients!


----------



## northmanlogging

exzzellent...yes smithers this is a good thing...


----------



## slowp

Doh!


----------



## rwoods

NML, on your next quotes don't forget to figure in the referral fee. Ron


----------



## 2dogs

Got smacked in the face by a tiny little D fir sprout while walking back to my truck. It popped up out of the skid trail loaded with dust and hit me when my eye was open. DANG! That hurt! I had a 50 minute drive home with sunglasses on and my hand over my eye. Yesterday I woke up and all the pain was gone AND I could see without any blurry vision. I cried and snotted all night long, even took a Benadryl, and woke up fine. No poison oak either and it was everywhere.


----------



## HuskStihl

Texas


----------



## treeslayer2003

2dogs said:


> Got smacked in the face by a tiny little D fir sprout while walking back to my truck. It popped up out of the skid trail loaded with dust and hit me when my eye was open. DANG! That hurt! I had a 50 minute drive home with sunglasses on and my hand over my eye. Yesterday I woke up and all the pain was gone AND I could see without any blurry vision. I cried and snotted all night long, even took a Benadryl, and woke up fine. No poison oak either and it was everywhere.


i have had that happen, hurts like hell................last time i got a black eye out of it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 358706
> 
> Texas


so witch one are you? lol, happy b day bro.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> so witch one are you? lol, happy b day bro.


Bofadem! Thanx Mang! Me and Aaron, almost twins!


----------



## Magnumitis

Hey Jon, hey Mike


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey hey!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

A good buddy of mine that I would liked to have had more time to get to know didn't wake up friday. 42 years old. Work on that bucket list folks.


----------



## HuskStihl

Sorry to hear that Jeff. When I was young and healthy like Handsome Mike, I was very concerned about my health and longevity. Now I don't much give a ****, and just keep putting one foot in front of the other (when one's not in my mouth).


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, when I climb that last tree that I should have walked away from, I hope I get as good a send off as Willy did. It was a lively time.


----------



## rwoods

Sorry to hear of your loss. I was just shy of 36 when I lost a younger b-i-l. We had a collective bucket list. Had to toss most all of it. Looks like your friend may have had a family. Let them know he was valuable to you too.

Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

TY


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry Jeff...........he was my age, dam.

i hear you Jon.......old geezer


----------



## TheJollyLogger

By the way, the one on the left is probably gonna be the new ex, lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh no not again............


----------



## HuskStihl

You mean Valerie Bertinelli? This time I promise to be u'r shoulder to cry on when the **** hits the fan


----------



## TheJollyLogger

What can I say ", celibacy is the strangest of all perversions," Oscar Wilde

She does have a little Valerie in her, doesn't she? She's a sweetheart.


----------



## HuskStihl

I've found that marriage leads to celibacy, not the reverse


----------



## Samlock

HuskStihl said:


> I've found that marriage leads to celibacy, not the reverse



True, but it's ok if you're a logger - after nine you'll be sleeping like a log anyhow.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hello..........nobody home........


----------



## northmanlogging

busy...


----------



## 1270d

X


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Oh, I am getting tired of spruces


----------



## TheJollyLogger

But I have finally found a foolproof way to get pitch and sap off of you. Plain old water.Hot water. Really hot water. The neat thing is you can take a bath and cook your supper at the same time! 

Just glad it's Saturday night!


----------



## KenJax Tree

WD-40 works wonders on sap


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yes, but Kelly's ex was a mechanic, and she actually likes the faint eau de spruce scent. Saves on cologne, anyway.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yes, but Kelly's ex was a mechanic, and she actually likes the faint eau de spruce scent. Saves on cologne, anyway.


She sounds like a poor judge of marriage skill. Perfect! Congrats!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Were just having fun and taking it slow. She's a hell of a pool player.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Were just having fun and taking it slow. She's a hell of a pool player.


I should say you are definitely taking it slow. You've been Alaska for what, about a month? 
Seriously, I'm glad u'r having a good time. Being married forever isn't super easy either


----------



## northmanlogging

TheJollyLogger said:


> But I have finally found a foolproof way to get pitch and sap off of you. Plain old water.Hot water. Really hot water. The neat thing is you can take a bath and cook your supper at the same time!
> 
> Just glad it's Saturday night!



Not a real big fan of ass soup, but hey whatever floats yer skirt... just watch for floaters


----------



## 1270d

Butter works wonders to remove pitch as well.


----------



## northmanlogging

olive oil, get pitch in my beard all the time, only thing that works. Tasty too


----------



## slowp

WD 40, Jungle Juice, mayonaise, butter, margarine, it all works.


----------



## rwoods

I may regret asking, but what is Jungle Juice? Ron


----------



## slowp

rwoods said:


> I may regret asking, but what is Jungle Juice? Ron


 
Some kind of military mosquito repellent that ate up plastic, but would take the pitch off our tapes in very few swipes. It was handed out freely by the Forest Service.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. Ron


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> But I have finally found a foolproof way to get pitch and sap off of you. Plain old water.Hot water. Really hot water. The neat thing is you can take a bath and cook your supper at the same time!
> 
> Just glad it's Saturday night!


Spray can Canola oil works good too. Then just use soap to wash off the Canola.


----------



## slowp

Les Service de foret en Francois.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ok, i just got done hanging a 6 lb axe i got at a flea market yeasterday........went thru every handle they had to find one that fits my hand well.......cut it off at 26"
my stubby sledge wieghs in at 6-3/4 so should drive about as good. here's hopeing im as accurate with it lol.

by the way it says champion on it, looks old. was the heavyest i found in two years searching. they also had another that size that said rix sumthin...guy said it was a fireman's axe?????????


----------



## IcePick

Hurt my knee pretty bad the other week. Bitzer's kind enough to offer to pay me 30 bucks an mbf bucking up his drops tomm. Should be interesting to see how much wood we can get down and bucked up.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Talked to Glen this morning, he's doing good. We're gonna try and get on the same crew on the Slope this winter. But I have to join a damn union! Oh, the things I do for love.....


----------



## IcePick

TheJollyLogger said:


> Talked to Glen this morning, he's doing good. We're gonna try and get on the same crew on the Slope this winter. But I have to join a damn union! Oh, the things I do for love.....


ahh, there are worse things than joining a union. I've belonged to a couple, makes you feel like you're apart of something.


----------



## IcePick

When I worked for Asplundh I was apart of the lineman's union. Needless to say us "wood ticks" didn't have much clout in the negotiations and it showed based on our pay compared to lineman pay. Not that trimming around the lines is as important to building the poles and lines, but to get an extra dollar every three years was like pulling teeth.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Talked to Glen this morning, he's doing good. We're gonna try and get on the same crew on the Slope this winter. But I have to join a damn union! Oh, the things I do for love.....


try to get him back on here........Glen is a good dude to talk to.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yes really focussed on his reloading right now, working on a 1000 yard wolf killing round he's developing


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yes really focussed on his reloading right now, working on a 1000 yard wolf killing round he's developing


OMG!! How ironic, that is exactly what I'm doing in my free time right now! Except my wildcatted 270 weatherby Mag will do 1050!


----------



## IcePick

Well, we got a half day in and then the storms rolled in. Bitzer was using his back up husky, but he still managed to lay over 20 out in half a day. We prolly got a truck load and then some on the ground and bucked up, all in all was a good Monday for half a day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

treeslayer2003 said:


> ok, i just got done hanging a 6 lb axe i got at a flea market yeasterday........went thru every handle they had to find one that fits my hand well.......cut it off at 26"
> my stubby sledge wieghs in at 6-3/4 so should drive about as good. here's hopeing im as accurate with it lol.
> 
> by the way it says champion on it, looks old. was the heavyest i found in two years searching. they also had another that size that said rix sumthin...guy said it was a fireman's axe?????????


note to self; orange marking paint won't stick to a steel axe head, but it will stick to yer hand after its dry..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

glad to hear y'all are workin ice pick. now where is Jake G?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

treeslayer2003 said:


> note to self; orange marking paint won't stick to a steel axe head, but it will stick to yer hand after its dry..........



It stays on a boot toe an amazingly long time too, and is dam near permanent on a Bedliner if say, some idiot throws a saw on a full can....


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Not naming any names, but I do place my sawsin the truck more carefully now...


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, boots, gloves, shirts, pants...........but not axes lol.


----------



## northmanlogging

The blue sticks to tin hats really well, but no not axes either... but the paint on an axe handle after dry will still stick to your hands.


----------



## Gologit

Yellow sticks to logging trucks real well. Sticks to chasers, too. Like when the landing rat jumps up in the wrapper box...wearing calks of course... to brand logs and there's a full can of yellow paint hiding 'mongst the rigging. There's a lot of paint in those cans.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gologit said:


> Yellow sticks to logging trucks real well. Sticks to chasers, too. Like when the landing rat jumps up in the wrapper box...wearing calks of course... to brand logs and there's a full can of yellow paint hiding 'mongst the rigging. There's a lot of paint in those cans.




589"]Yellow sticks to logging trucks real well. Sticks to chasers, too. Like when the landing rat jumps up in the wrapper box...wearing calks of course... to brand logs and there's a full can of yellow paint hiding 'mongst the rigging. There's a lot of paint in those cans.[/QUOTE]
Yes, how do they fit 5 gallons of paint I

Yes, how do they manage to fit 5 gallons of paint in those itty bitty cans? When they go off, Lord have mercy.


----------



## slowp

I have had it go off inside a new pickup. I had to lock it up, and inside the cab was the only place. Nope, didn't get in trouble cuz it just happened. Most of it went on the ceiling and a lot was deflected by the box flap. It's pretty common knowledge that a timber pickup will get paint on it and/or in it. 

Hah, I also painted a few loggers who didn't heed my, "You might want to move." warning, or didn't pay attention to windage.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I almost made my last climb today. Swinging a top out of a cottonwood,it failed at the stump. Rode it ddown, luckily the swiingset and chicken coop slowed it down. Screwed up my shoulder, but it could have been way worse.


----------



## rwoods

I'm glad you're still among the living. You must have been in just the "right" place to avoid being smashed or cut in half. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I rolled out at the last second and hit the dirt instead of the trunk. Shoulders got to have surgery, but it could have been way worse. 3 month recuperation time, though.


----------



## rwoods

Let us know if we can help in the meantime. Ron


----------



## IcePick

Damn man, glad to hear it wasn't worse, considering the circumstances. Not to add fuel to your already crazy situation, but I've personally met and knew two guys in tree work who have had the trunk fail on them below their tie in points. One got crushed and died, the other got crushed and is in a wheel chair the rest of his life. Your situation has always been one of those things on the back of my mind when I'm blowing out the top of a questionable tree. Good luck with the surgery, hope you heal fast brother. Hang in there.


----------



## IcePick

BTW, I "liked" your post not because of what happened obviously, but because you had the balls to bring it to our attention and remind us of how quick something can happen on a routine job. It's stories and pictures like this that wake me up every once in a while. Last week I myself had a situation that easily could have been debilitating or even fatal if I was standing a few feet to the left, a few feet to the right, or anywhere else other than where I was standing when it happened for that matter. Screwed my knee up pretty bad, hopefully it will heal and I won't have to go to an orthopedic.


----------



## Gologit

Damn cottonwoods.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ill post a full report in the injuries forum, but not tonight. Crazy thing is I dont know what I could have done differently with the facts at hand.


----------



## northmanlogging

I hate cotton wood...

3 months eh... you at least covered with some kind of insurance?


----------



## treeslayer2003

dam Jeff, im so sorry to hear this bro.............makes me realize im lucky to not ever been hurt badly.............good luck to you bro and heal well my friend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> Let us know if we can help in the meantime. Ron


+1


----------



## TheJollyLogger

He's got workmans comp


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ill post a full report in the injuries forum, but not tonight. Crazy thing is I dont know what I could have done differently with the facts at hand.



Sometimes things just _happen._ Hang in there, listen to the Docs, don't rush getting back to work, and just figure this is an early installment on your retirement while you're young enough to enjoy it.


----------



## HuskStihl

Man Jeff, I'm very happy you're alive and neurologically intact. As Bob has been known to say, sometimes you do everything right and the tree tries to kill you anyway. A testament to the dangers of u'r profession; joking about paint can explosions one minute, happy to be alive the next. Much respect. Anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## Samlock

That's exactly the scenario that anyone I think fears most when a butt rot twig starts shaking. Nightmare come true!

Happy to hear you're still ticking in one piece, Jeff! No playing pool for a while, but I'm confident there will be other activities instead.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Samlock said:


> That's exactly the scenario that anyone I think fears most when a butt rot twig starts shaking. Nightmare come true!
> 
> Happy to hear you're still ticking in one piece, Jeff! No playing pool for a while, but I'm confident there will be other activities instead.


I shot a game one-handed last night, not too bad, just going to take some practice.


----------



## Metals406

Glad you're alive bro!!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

dam I hurt


----------



## HuskStihl

What got broken/dislocated/torn? Seeing the pics I'm amazed u'r not a whole lot closer to dead. If you need any medical stuff let me know


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> dam I hurt




Of course you hurt. If you didn't hurt you'd probably be dead. Buck up, buttercup! Be glad you can feel the hurt.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

jon, its an ac disruption, and im going back in today to have them look at my left knee. and thwn just various other bumps and bruises


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Of course you hurt. If you didn't hurt you'd probably be dead. Buck up, buttercup! Be glad you can feel the hurt.


 
You forgot the classic, Walk it off.

I will add, try not to mark timber whilst on pain pills.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> jon, its an ac disruption, and im going back in today to have them look at my left knee. and thwn just various other bumps and bruises


i'm not sure what that is..........i can tell you that not getting a dislocated and torn shoulder fixed will hurt forever so far. the knee got ok.......or the shoulder made me forget it, not sure witch.........
good luck with it Jeff.


----------



## TheJollyLogger




----------



## HuskStihl

That's not so bad considering. Best of luck from Hockley


----------



## TheJollyLogger

it should heal up well


----------



## TheJollyLogger

now they want an mri on my knee


----------



## 1270d

hope I didn't start some sort of a jinx by putting up xrays. Hope you have a speedy recovery Jolly.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

thanks


----------



## northmanlogging

That just a staight dislocation or diid ya break yer collar bone? If its a dislocation hopefully you didn't tear the rotator cup... If it is the cup... get it fixed... properly...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

i think just a straight dislocation


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Surgery went well. Feeling noooo pain......


----------



## HuskStihl

Glad to hear it, hope you get good news on the knee


----------



## RandyMac

Anyone need a good beating with a whippy limb?


----------



## rwoods

No thanks, I hear you got a little steel in you. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

how ya feelin Jeff?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Not to bad, a little sore and doped up


----------



## tramp bushler

TheJollyLogger said:


> View attachment 362420
> View attachment 362421
> View attachment 362420
> View attachment 362421
> I almost made my last climb today. Swinging a top out of a cottonwood,it failed at the stump. Rode it ddown, luckily the swiingset and chicken coop slowed it down. Screwed up my shoulder, but it could have been way worse.





Im glad I did but I wish I hadnt seen that first pic. your right there arent any extreior markers that tree would fail there . . Give me a call text when your ready . wow .


----------



## tramp bushler

hi all . yup , Jeff was right . Ive got the 6.5 Creedmoor dialed in . I'm waiting for the caribou migration to increase and swing south a little. . Hopefully I'm going to need to buy anouther freezer . . The chamber reamer prints are being drawn up now for my next rifle . 338/375 Ruger . its a wildcat that is the closest thing I have found to be an All Around Alaska rifle on a budget . . any 338 Win Mag can be reamed and give 340 Wheatherby velocity .


----------



## tramp bushler

As I havent been in the brush much this year . I haven't been posting much on tree work forums . only so much time in a day . And it takes lots of time and some $$$$ to get proficent shooting at long range .


----------



## HuskStihl

Good to have you around Glen. Thanks for lookin out for our Texas buddy while he's on your turf


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup and not only that, your expieriance is much appreciated even if ya ain't been fallin lately.

good to see you Glen, don't be a stranger.


----------



## northmanlogging

welcome back man.. stick around awhile...


----------



## tramp bushler

part of it is today is the first time I've been able to post here . I've spent hours trying to get on here only t get so cussin mad cause it wont take my password ect. . .


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> hi all . yup , Jeff was right . Ive got the 6.5 Creedmoor dialed in . I'm waiting for the caribou migration to increase and swing south a little. . Hopefully I'm going to need to buy anouther freezer . . The chamber reamer prints are being drawn up now for my next rifle . 338/375 Ruger . its a wildcat that is the closest thing I have found to be an All Around Alaska rifle on a budget . . any 338 Win Mag can be reamed and give 340 Wheatherby velocity .



Glen by the time you do all that how about the lapua? Brass is expensive up front but if you reload you won't be spending any more on components in the end.


----------



## northmanlogging

I never understood the wildcat thing, 40 years ago sure, but now there seems to be a caliber for every need... And with modern powders and projectiles a guy can dial in factory loads to just about anything you need.

I do want me a 338 win mag... don't know why...


----------



## tramp bushler

mdavlee said:


> Glen by the time you do all that how about the lapua? Brass is expensive up front but if you reload you won't be spending any more on components in the end.




The Lapua is a good round , but you need a magnum length action for it . I dont use push feed , rotating extractor actions on a serious rifle . That leaves me with finding a Ruger African Mag , CZ 550 , or the Richardson+Roberts action . I spoes I could include the Montana 1999 action also . But I've vowed to NEVER BUY ANOTHER MONTANA ACTION. . The 300 gr Berger OTM bullet has a G1 bc of .83 , so I dont need a ton of velocity to make it useful to 1 mile . With a mv of 2600 fps It will be totally useful to 1 k yards . which I can get from the Ruger brass in a standardmag action with a rechambered factory 338 Win Mag barrel. . I've already got the action and a new take off barrel . . I can use 338 RCM dies for reloading . brass is much more redily available thanLapua brass . . . If I stumbled onto a Long Magnum crf action for cheap like an Interarms Mark X in 375 H+H or a Model 70 in the same . I would just build a 340 Weatherby . but those are not coming available too often any more . And Ive found the Ruger to be the toughest of the bunch . 
The CZ 550 H.E.T. hunting rifle is the closest thing to a ractory rifle that Im looking for . Its available in 338 Lapua and is a nice rifle . . But I cant sell the wife on the 2,500$ price tag .


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> The Lapua is a good round , but you need a magnum length action for it . I dont use push feed , rotating extractor actions on a serious rifle . That leaves me with finding a Ruger African Mag , CZ 550 , or the Richardson+Roberts action . I spoes I could include the Montana 1999 action also . But I've vowed to NEVER BUY ANOTHER MONTANA ACTION. . The 300 gr Berger OTM bullet has a G1 bc of .83 , so I dont need a ton of velocity to make it useful to 1 mile . With a mv of 2600 fps It will be totally useful to 1 k yards . which I can get from the Ruger brass in a standardmag action with a rechambered factory 338 Win Mag barrel. . I've already got the action and a new take off barrel . . I can use 338 RCM dies for reloading . brass is much more redily available thanLapua brass . . . If I stumbled onto a Long Magnum crf action for cheap like an Interarms Mark X in 375 H+H or a Model 70 in the same . I would just build a 340 Weatherby . but those are not coming available too often any more . And Ive found the Ruger to be the toughest of the bunch .
> The CZ 550 H.E.T. hunting rifle is the closest thing to a ractory rifle that Im looking for . Its available in 338 Lapua and is a nice rifle . . But I cant sell the wife on the 2,500$ price tag .



Gotcha. I didn't have any problems with the savage I had. If I ever can talk myself into spending $3k plus I'll have some AI AX rifles.


----------



## tramp bushler

northmanlogging said:


> I never understood the wildcat .
> 
> 
> thing, 40 years ago sure, but now there seems to be a caliber for every need... And with modern powders and projectiles a guy can dial in factory loads to just about anything you need.
> 
> I do want me a 338 win mag... don't know why...




The 338/375 Ruger is a wildcat that is what gives the mostest for the cheapest with the actions and brass that is comonly available . . Ive had 9 or 10 ,338 Win Mags and killed alot of stuff with them . Its a great round but I always


----------



## tramp bushler

Wanted the velocity of the 340 Weatherby but in a stainless crf Ruger . If I wanted to do more work on the action , then the 330 Dakota would be a more standardized round that would do similar . But I would be stuck with relativly uncommon brass . I already have a 9.3×64 Brenneke . So Ive got the Great round , HARD TO FIND BRASS base covered . 
375 Ruger is very common up here . Brass is pretty easy to come by.


----------



## HuskStihl

I really like the .22 short wildcatted into a .22lr.


----------



## treeslayer2003

how ya doin Jeff?


----------



## northmanlogging

I guess if your going for cost effectiveness and available... then what yer doing makes sense, the weatherby stuff is neet and all but yer right it can be hard to find a steady supply of their add ball stuff.

I currently have a 300 win mag that needs a new barrel and a pile of brass... some day I'll make a spike driver out of it or just plain sell the brutal kicking bastard (sporter lite barrel on a full blood magnum... shoots fliers after 2 rounds unless you let it cool off for 30-45 mins)

In reality my .308 is more then enough rifle for everything I may need to do... but there is something to be said for hucking 300 gr+ projectiles over 1k yards with authority... (.50 bmg please...)


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> there is something to be said for watching 300 lb+ Yeti-men stumble over 11 yards of brush with authority...


That's why I always enjoy u'r logging videos!


----------



## tramp bushler

The 340 Whby, is easy to make brass for . 375 H+H brass necks down in 1 pass thru a 340 sizer die . prime the case . dump in 22 gr of Unique . fill to the base of the neck with Cream of Wheat or organic tumble media like corn cob . stuff a twist of paper towel in the neck to keep it all in place . Chamber and fire . Bang , you got 340 brass . . Or neck up 300 Whby , 300 H+H , 8 mm Rem Mag , ect. or Buy factory 340 brass . The 340 Whby is fairly popular in Alsska. But you need a long magnum action for it . If a guy is going with a long magnum action , ya might as well build a 338 RUM , 338 Edge or 338 Lapua . . But then . if a guy is going with a long magnum action , might as well build a 375 RUM and shoot 350 gr SMKs " Sierra Match King " bullets. at 2650-2700 fps . they fly thru the air with the greatest of ease and are serious bullets for the 1 mile shooting . along with several bullets from Cutting Edge Bullets .


----------



## tramp bushler

opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee

If I can find a place to regularly shoot out to 1500 or so I'm going to build a 284 or get a 300 magnum of some sort. The short mag does pretty good with 190 Bergers and RL22. I was getting almost 2850 fps out of it and 10-12" group at 800. The 6.5 calibers lose steam about 1200 or so and just aren't as accurate out to 1500+


----------



## northmanlogging

its difficult to find a range over 400 yards near here, too close to population... too many hills, and too many Tactical Timmy's, many of the good pits and imprompto ranges have been gated off or built up. 

There is a spot that we can get 1000 yards or a little more, but it takes an hour or two to check your target, since its on the other side of a little valley... either that or go to the east side and set up camp in the dessert...

Hey Glen you having any trouble finding powders and primers up in AK, down here seems everything is tight, a guy can get what he needs, just have to look a little while and usually pay too much.


----------



## tramp bushler

For me The 6.5 is just great for what I need from a sub 338 cal rifle . Big enough but small enough. Just use
the right bullet for the job.
Powder and primers continue to be in short supply and of course Hussean is doing everything he can to make it worse. . I have heard that its bad in Washington .


----------



## tramp bushler

Rebarreling your 300 Win would be a good idea if your only getting 2 or 3 shots before groups go haywire. have you tried all the usual suspects fora warm barrel problem . ? What action is it in ??? . I've never understood the light weight barrel 300 mag concept. . A 9 lb 338 Win mag is not bad at all in the recoil department . And with a bullet like the 225 gr TTSXit is totally up to thetask of elk at 500 yards .


----------



## treeslayer2003

Glen, what 6.5 are ya useing? id love a small 6.5........creed or maybe grendel........idk how it gets its velocity being so short.

i like single shot rifles, i read on a forum some one is rechambering H&Rs to some thing 6.5.


----------



## mdavlee

Mike the creedmoor and 260 are the same case capacity as a 308. Not hard to push a smaller bullet out of them to get good speed with 20-40 less grains of bullet weight. My neighbor has a 6.5/284 and it will push a 140 over 2800 without breathing hard. It has a bit more case capacity over the other though.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i been thinking about a 120gr pill at around 3000 fps would be a nice deer rifle here with little to no recoil in the ultra bull barrel version. i am near that in a .243 but with only an 80gr pill................25-06 would be a factory option, but were is the fun in that lol.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Doin good, just getting ready for next tuesday. Staples come out, and PT begins. That's gonna suck.


----------



## rwoods

Back on topic, I thought these were used for limbing tall softwoods; didn't know there were too many NA varmints that needed such. 200 grains at 300fps and 4000 foot pounds for the smaller limbs. Yes, they are older than some of you but they still go bang. Ron


----------



## rwoods

TheJollyLogger said:


> Doin good, just getting ready for next tuesday. Staples come out, and PT begins. That's gonna suck.


Missed your post. Good to hear that you are healing. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

I have played with rechambering my P17 to 300 H&H, load some 250 grain thumpers.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Doin good, just getting ready for next tuesday. Staples come out, and PT begins. That's gonna suck.


How'd the knee MRI turn out?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

knee's fine. Itll all work out.


----------



## tramp bushler

Thats good . that means your healing well. 
Bend and stretch, reach for the sky  . Ya know what the pain tell ya don''t you . . Your still among the land of the living . . Didja find anything out at The Hall ?.?. Im
shooting the Creed . in a bolt Ruger . I can push 120 s over 3 k by a little bit . The 140 s are going around 2800 fps . . Im not that big a fan of the Grendel . too slow for me . I like bolt guns . Particularly Ruger Stainless M77 Mk ll . They are tougher than a Stihl or Husky power saw . 

I scored this week . Maybe . , a guy gave me a new 20" Pro Lite 3/8 .050 ga 20" bar and chain . Small Husky mount . And today a guy gave my a 42 cc Homelite powersaw . . It actually nor in bad shape . . Im gonna try to cut my winters firewood with it . , why not .


----------



## woodchuck357

I got a 270 ruger M77 Mk11 for one of my grandsons recently. Shoots fine off the bench but has to be the worst factory trigger made. Going to try to work on it some, if I totally screw it up, no big loss, because there is no way I would give it to him as is. Just have to find some recommendations on the best drop in for that gun.


----------



## tramp bushler

Triggers on 77 mk 2 s are easy to fix . If it s new one . A Hawkeye its got the LC6 trigger . Push

the pin out slide the trigger out , take out the trigger spring and snip 1 coil off the spring . put it all back together and give it a try . You need to be able to tap on the back


----------



## tramp bushler

of the cocking piece with a light hammer . It should NOT trip the sear. 
Otherwise Rifle Basics and Spec Teck make great , drop in adjustable triggers.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Give me a couple more weeks ti heal up, and Ill cine help ya split your pile, Glen. Be good PT


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> Thats good . that means your healing well.
> Bend and stretch, reach for the sky  . Ya know what the pain tell ya don''t you . . Your still among the land of the living . . Didja find anything out at The Hall ?.?. Im
> shooting the Creed . in a bolt Ruger . I can push 120 s over 3 k by a little bit . The 140 s are going around 2800 fps . . Im not that big a fan of the Grendel . too slow for me . I like bolt guns . Particularly Ruger Stainless M77 Mk ll . They are tougher than a Stihl or Husky power saw .
> 
> I scored this week . Maybe . , a guy gave me a new 20" Pro Lite 3/8 .050 ga 20" bar and chain . Small Husky mount . And today a guy gave my a 42 cc Homelite powersaw . . It actually nor in bad shape . . Im gonna try to cut my winters firewood with it . , why not .



I had one of those. When I couldn't find 34mm rings to fit I ended up selling it. I hate they don't use bolt on bases like the others.


----------



## northmanlogging

To answer Glen...

Its an older Savage, The plan was to put a thumb hole stock, swap in an accutrigger and a bull barrel on it, make it my 1k yd hammer... then I started a logging business and have only gone shooting like 3 times in the last 2 years, probably less then that even... So its on the back burner...

I still want to puck up a .338 win mag...


----------



## tramp bushler

well , a Savage , heck o billy , you can do all the work yoy want to that yourself . there are several makers of prechambered barrels


----------



## tramp bushler

mdavlee said:


> I had one of those. When I couldn't find 34mm rings to fit I ended up selling it. I hate they don't use bolt on bases like the others.




EGW , Valdada , and Murphy all make rails for the Rugers . And Wiegand. 
The Wigatinny and the IOR Valdada rails mount into the dovetails like Ruger factory rings do . . The Murphy and EGW are drill and tap . different ones are available in up to 35 moa cant . until I can put IOR scopes on my rifles I'll be ok with the 30 mm rings. . with the scope on my 6.5 I can crank in over 35 moa but may put a rail on to gain windage at long range .


----------



## mdavlee

tramp bushler said:


> EGW , Valdada , and Murphy all make rails for the Rugers . And Wiegand.
> The Wigatinny and the IOR Valdada rails mount into the dovetails like Ruger factory rings do . . The Murphy and EGW are drill and tap . different ones are available in up to 35 moa cant . until I can put IOR scopes on my rifles I'll be ok with the 30 mm rings. . with the scope on my 6.5 I can crank in over 35 moa but may put a rail on to gain windage at long range .



When I had mine EGW wasn't making them yet. I'm going to go with nightforce when I get ready for a new LR scope.


----------



## northmanlogging

tramp bushler said:


> well , a Savage , heck o billy , you can do all the work yoy want to that yourself . there are several makers of prechambered barrels



Yep part of the reason I picked it up, that and it was stupid cheap... Just haven't really had time to poke holes in paper for quite some time, and as I said earlier, my .308's do everything I need, So the Savage is on back burner way back burner...


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> Anyone need a good beating with a whippy limb?


Obama


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Obama


 
Puleeeze. Olymon is enough! Can't we have a politicky free place? Somewhere? Anywhere? Puleeze?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well.... staples are out, doc says it looks good, but he wants me to stay immobilized another 30 days before pt starts. Going a little stir crazy.


----------



## tramp bushler

good deal. The trick to healing up is to stay helthy and give it time to heal . 
It gets easier past 50 .


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hell, I never thought Id make it this long.


----------



## tramp bushler

Age changes a persons perspective.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jeff you still in alaska? good to hear yer on the mend.

yer right there Glen, i sure think different now than just a few years ago. i am more care full now........think things through more..


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> Jeff you still in alaska? good to hear yer on the mend.
> 
> yer right there Glen, i sure think different now than just a few years ago. i am more care full now........think things through more..



Yup, once you've heard the sound of your own bones breaking it tends to change the way you do things.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, yea but oh to be 20 again and know what i know now.....


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, yea but oh to be 20 again and know what i know now.....


Or even 40.........


----------



## Gologit

Or even...ah, never mind.


----------



## northmanlogging

Man if I was 18 and knew what I know now, You have any idea how many venereal diseases I would have?


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Man if I was 18 and knew what I know now, You have any idea how many venereal diseases I would have?


Well, I couldn't really answer that without knowing how many you have currently.


----------



## northmanlogging

enough to go around...


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> Puleeeze. Olymon is enough! Can't we have a politicky free place? Somewhere? Anywhere? Puleeze?


LOL


----------



## Metals406

Tell ya what, hiking around with them young, super fit Shot crews -- that will not only kick your butt -- it'll make you feel old. . . Really old.

It will however, also burn off your Netflix marathon love handles.


----------



## tramp bushler

The thing that shocked me was seeing the stump. Jeff was totally right when he told me he didnt see any indicators that would tell him that tree was not safe to take down from the top . Neither do I . and those are the primary trees that I take down here in the Interior. . 
Ive klum and took down trees that looked just like that . . 
When I did The Fern Gulley Tree last year . I feel I made the right callby calling for a piece of equipment . but that is the first tree Ive done that with. . I take down some pretty skinny trees from the top . . Just makes me nervous is all.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It was just " that tree," simple as that. Ive been doing this a long time, knew the risks, and the odds, and wouldn't have done any thing different. Its all good, I walked away.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ish


----------



## northmanlogging

hobbling is as good as walking on some days...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Any poplar is a high risk tree. I've always known that. But it's the job.


----------



## Olesenofalaska

Balsam poplars and quaking aspen are the junk trees of interior alaska. They are unpredictable, weak and heavy trees.
Did I miss the Interior Alaska GTG? 
Get well soon Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks Alex. I think it's healing well, 3 more weeks in the immobilizer. Glen and I met up in Glenallen around the 4th when we were on the way to Valdez. Looking forward to meeting you as well.
Still havent seen a dime from the ins. co. for lost wages, It's getting mghty tight. Everybody lawyered up, I can't even get my climbing gear back from Jon. Not that I can use it right now, but I want it back.


----------



## HuskStihl

It sounds like you might need a workers comp attorney. I know nothing about it. Do you have a contact with WC who can help, or answer questions? If'n ya need anything let me know


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, they were jerking me around so I consulted an attorney, so now everybody's lawyered up, which seems to have just slowed everything down. I'll prevail in the end, of course, it's just surviving until then. Kinda sucks being 4,000 miles away from your support system.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yeah, they were jerking me around so I consulted an attorney, so now everybody's lawyered up, which seems to have just slowed everything down. I'll prevail in the end, of course, it's just surviving until then. Kinda sucks being 4,000 miles away from your support system.


U'r AS support support system is as close as you need it to be. Let us know if we can help. I could send a few of u'r ex-wives up there to help wipe u'r ass if you want


----------



## treeslayer2003

what can we do Jeff?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Keeping Jon from sending my exes up would be a good start. Ill be all right. Ill figure it out.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

We had us a little 5.1 earthquake yesterday, that was kind of cool. Felt a couple aftershocks today. Very interesting sensation.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, we had one here a couple years ago.........i was like wtf is this? it is a wierd sensation.........i was a lil ill the rest of the day. west coasters are prolly ltao now.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm glad it didn't happen when I was up in a tree, that would have freaked me out.


----------



## treeslayer2003

you might not have felt it at all. most folks in a vehicle didn't even know we had one. i happened to be in the shop and thought the stove was falling over lol.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I had a buddy that was in the john when it happened. Literally scared the **** right out of him.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Still nothing from the insurance company. Something had better happen this week or I'm screwed.


----------



## treeslayer2003

this don't sound good


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It'll all work out. Good news is once they get it straightened out. I'll get a real nice check.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well what ever ya do don't run out n get married again lol.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> Still nothing from the insurance company. Something had better happen this week or I'm screwed.


Call them and mention the word 'lawyer'. Magic will happen.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I got a lawyer, so they got a lawyer. That's the hold up at this point.Their lawyer just requested all my tax records, medical history, etc.etc. All that stuff just helps my case, but slows things down. Should be getting some sort of check this week, so I'll survive. But I'm not letting them off the hook until I know what kind of shape my shoulder ends up in.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> I got a lawyer, so they got a lawyer. That's the hold up at this point.Their lawyer just requested all my tax records, medical history, etc.etc. All that stuff just helps my case, but slows things down. Should be getting some sort of check this week, so I'll survive. But I'm not letting them off the hook until I know what kind of shape my shoulder ends up in.


Gotcha, and don't let them hose ya! Been there done that. [emoji20]


----------



## TheJollyLogger

No, I'm going to make sure they get me back to where I was, or as close as possible. I can't beleive how much my arm has withered away in just a month. It's going to be a long road.


----------



## Metals406

Yeah, muscle atrophy is a killer. When my Bro broke his wrist when we were kids, his whole arm shrank. Took him a while to bounce back.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, might be awhile before I'm one-handing a 200t again, not that I ever would, lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Olesenofalaska said:


> Balsam poplars and quaking aspen are the junk trees of interior alaska. They are unpredictable, weak and heavy trees.
> Did I miss the Interior Alaska GTG?
> Get well soon Jeff



So I ran into Alex today, or I guess yesterday. He was getting lunch next to where I'm staying, and I saw his pike pole on his truck. Poor guy, I talked his ear off. I guess I miss it more than I thought. Great guy, good to talk trees with ya. We'll have to drag Glen up and have a real GTG.
l


----------



## northmanlogging

later gators, leaving town for a short bit.


----------



## Frank Savage

Lurking through here after long time and seeing your trouble, TheJollyLogger. Wishing you fast recovery and no great callbacks. Four years ago I walked away from a pine widowmaker fall after storm, since there was too thick brush to get outta way completely even when I heard it and did all I could-I was there with a weedeater, not saw that time. The helmet was OK, so I though I am OK. The docs were somehow surprised I´m alive when I came in about 8 hours later, since it was first time ever they saw almost cut-off and swollen nerves and surrounding tissues on tomograph set up to show bones only, it was visible even on x-ray a bit. This in combo with neck spine vertebrates zig-zaged realy visibly on back of my neck and torqued out of position about 10-15° both left and right. I´ve lost most of mimic for several weeks, was almost incapable to move most of fingers on my right hand and still I have troubles with two fingers there. Man, when I grabbed saw for the first time because I had to fall and buck some wood for winter heating 4 months after (still with neck blocking collar), I found myself incapable to line up face cuts, some things I was re-learning from basics and some problems I´ve found as late as 1 1/2 year after.

So I realy wish you not to have nerves in the elbow smashed or crushed after being the warhead of biggest flail I´ve ever been shown. The bones are usual aftermarket from different makers and fitters these days, but wiring is still a lifetime equipment.

Good luck, pard


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks, Frank. Sounds like we're both fortunate to be here.


----------



## Frank Savage

You´re no doubt luckier. I had my soles on ground. You were tied up in there more or less just looking where that b*/- is going to land. And frankly, hitting unprepared a 2´ coridor between a garden swing and chickenhouse for the purpose of uncontroled emergency landing-that´s a discipline outta schedule of even Top Gun courses.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Lol, no, being right handed, a clever fellow would have rolled left instead of right. I guess I just wasn't thinking clearly. I'll know better next time.


----------



## northmanlogging

not much a guy can think about in a sudden unprepared fall except OH ****! is that a rust spot in the pavement... weird... wait OH ****!............................................................................................. whY iS eVeryOnE StairRing @t Me.... and hom come ny fingers don't work


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Still wish I would've rolled left. Whatcha gonna do.I'll do better next time, lol


----------



## Frank Savage

If I have the aftermath picture sorted out well, I´m a bit suspicious that if you´d tried to prep for rolling left on the ride down, it would have thrown that b/*- out of ballance enought for you ending like the bomb here






The chicken residence would end up also very similar to the photo


----------



## TheJollyLogger

oh, I didn't do the coop any favors. what you see in the pic is only half the pole. The other half and I ended up in the coop.


----------



## Frank Savage

Oh hell. So you are even luckier again! Good to you


----------



## madhatte

Ran into a guy today from one of the other shops here, who I worked with cleaning up after the ice storm a couple of years ago. He took a moment and then said, "Whoah, didn't recognize you without your tin hat and chainsaw"!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Goin to see the doc tomorrow, hoping for some good news.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> Goin to see the doc tomorrow, hoping for some good news.


Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks, Glen. I could use some good news about now.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Out of the immobilizer, Torture starts tomorrow.


----------



## Metals406

That doesn't sound good.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Just PT Gunna hurt, but at least it's forward progress.


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just PT Gunna hurt, but at least it's forward progress.



Those Physical Therapists know exactly how far to go when you start feeling pain. Then they go just a little farther. When I went through PT for my last back surgery I had a therapist I called "Dr. Mengele" He took it as a compliment.
They'll get you well and they'll do a good job of it...if you don't strangle them first.
You have a good attitude. You'll make it.


----------



## KenJax Tree

My wife is a PT and she says she has made grown men cry


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Of course I'll make it. I'm a bonafide tree man, and honorary logger, and I've got ya'll.


----------



## HuskStihl

KenJax Tree said:


> My wife is a PT and she says she has made grown men cry


my wife is not a PT, but she has no problem making a mostly full grown man cry


----------



## HuskStihl

KenJax Tree said:


> My wife is a PT and she says she has made grown men cry


I blocked 15 shots in beer league last night, I look like Corbin Bernson's character in Major League after grounder practice


----------



## TheJollyLogger

So, a lawyer, an insurance adjuster and a physical therapist are sitting in hell....

It's not a joke, just a little visualization excercise I like to do10-15 times a day.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> So, a lawyer, an insurance adjuster, dentist, and a physical therapist are sitting in hell....
> 
> It's not a joke, just a little visualization excercise I like to do10-15 times a day.



FIXT


----------



## TheJollyLogger

???


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> ???


LOL

Reread it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

ahhhh, got it.But I disagree.At least a dentist will numb you before the pain starts.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> ahhhh, got it.But I disagree.At least a dentist will numb you before the pain starts.


Hahaha


----------



## treeslayer2003

i don't like um neither Nate...........but i don't like a toothache........after a couple three weeks i am glad to see them pliers lol.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Right now a trip to the dentist would be like a vacation.


----------



## Metals406

Them ####ers have ruined a chit ton of my teeth under the guise of "fixing" them.

If I built houses like they fix teeth. . . There'd be a lot of collapsed houses out there.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Let's face it. The worst are weathermen. I would love to be wrong that often and still get paid.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Right now a trip to the dentist would be like a vacation.


i know Jeff.........heal well my friend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Let's face it. The worst are weathermen. I would love to be wrong that often and still get paid.


yea, really


----------



## treeslayer2003

Metals406 said:


> Them ####ers have ruined a chit ton of my teeth under the guise of "fixing" them.
> 
> If I built houses like they fix teeth. . . There'd be a lot of collapsed houses out there.


i come to the conclusion that is all temporary. the only money they will get from me now is for extractions.........that tooth won't pay um no more......or hurt me no more.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> i come to the conclusion that is all temporary. the only money they will get from me now is for extractions.........that tooth won't pay um no more......or hurt me no more.



I'll yank them puppies out for ya


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Randy shows up at my door with a pair of pliers and a bottle of Jack, and I'm runnin


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> Randy shows up at my door with a pair of pliers and a bottle of Jack, and I'm runnin


aw c'mon.......ain't so bad. i had one pulled without novacain, it ain't bad as ya think. the nova cain makes me sick.

you to far away Randy..............i mighta let you pull a couple when they were hurtin.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I did show up at a buddies house with a suture kit and a bottle of crown one night. He did a good job, but I do part my hair on the other side now.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> I'll yank them puppies out for ya


And then light him on fire?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Metals406 said:


> And then light him on fire?


nope, no fire...........i would set chokers the next day as payment though.


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> And then light him on fire?


----------



## treeslayer2003

can't let this thread die................wheres the loggers? and what happened to owl? any one seen Glen?


----------



## bitzer

treeslayer2003 said:


> can't let this thread die................wheres the loggers? and what happened to owl? any one seen Glen?


I should really give Glen a call.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey all. Still in Faitbanks. PT just got extended another month. WC hearing is Dec. 18.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well you ain't goin home for a while.............


----------



## TheJollyLogger

not lookin like it...


----------



## Samlock

Start chewing the vitamin D - pills, Jeff. It's gonna be dark up there in December. Have you had any snow yet?


----------



## slowp

And buy some oxygen equipment. I've read that Fairbanks has inversions that make Chinese air look good.

Speaking of, I'm off to burn some of my summertime generated slash. No inversions here today.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Tat was Oct. 4, and it's still on the ground. They don't get all that much snow, it just never melts. 4 degrees right now, no highs above freezing in the forecast


----------



## TheJollyLogger

What's deliciously ironic is I probably cut 200 cords of firewood this summer, and the place I'm staying at doesn't have a fireplace.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

The other good news is I met a good Texas woman while I was up here. Ya'll arw invited to the wedding.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> The other good news is I met a good Texas woman while I was up here. Ya'll arw invited to the wedding.


With u'r marriage track record, I'm not coming if the ceremony is any further north than Tomball!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm calling ********. If Jon could see me **** up again in person, he would travel halfway around the world in his bright shiny new G IV just to enjoy the party, lol.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Ooh, look, ******** gets past the nanny.


----------



## northmanlogging

Maybe the nanny is sleeping?


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> The other good news is I met a good Texas woman while I was up here. Ya'll arw invited to the wedding.


 no face palm here


----------



## TheJollyLogger

And by the way, no one goes to Tomball on purpose. Except to go to the Showboat. That's kind of cool. And yall's barbecue is somewhat fit to eat. And I have a third cousin twice removed that lives there. And ya'll have a halfway decent Stihl dealership. Oh, and rhis crazy guy Jon lives there. Tourist attraction right there. For the record, I have vever buried a 395 in Oak,


----------



## HuskStihl

Dude, tomball is for inbred rednecks. I live in Hockley, which is almost exponentially more inbred and redneck than Tomball. I'm fairly sure we have the highest concentration of registered sex offenders per capita in the nation. So there's that. 
Next time u'r here, you can bury a 394 in some oak. Unless that was some kind of euphemism, in which case you cannot.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Dude, tomball is for inbred rednecks. I live in Hockley, which is almost exponentially more inbred and redneck than Tomball. I'm fairly sure we have the highest concentration of registered sex offenders per capita in the nation. So there's that.
> Next time u'r here, you can bury a 394 in some oak. Unless that was some kind of euphemism, in which case you cannot.



I don't know man, when I lived in Everett seemed like we got a perv notice 2-3 times a week, so and so the skeezy bastard is moving into a house on xxx block of ********** ave... be sure to avoid said skeezy bastard as he likes to film middle aged men scratching themselves... etc...


----------



## Samlock

TheJollyLogger said:


> For the record, I have vever buried a 395 in Oak,



I've heard in some countries they'll cut your left ear off, if they caught you doing that.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Oh yeah? well.... Jon said euphemism.... in context, no less... what the hell kind of redneck is that?


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh yeah? well.... Jon said euphemism.... in context, no less... what the hell kind of redneck is that?


 The best kind, an educated redneck.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Oh yeah? well.... Jon said euphemism.... in context, no less... what the hell kind of redneck is that?


----------



## Samlock

That's an allusion, isn't it`?


----------



## HuskStihl

Samlock said:


> That's an allusion, isn't it`?


Tru-Dat! Euphemism for, allusion to.........
As Axl Rose says, " Use you're allusion"


----------



## Samlock

Watch out now, some hick might throw in a hyperbole.


----------



## HuskStihl

If they did, that would be the single greatest thing to ever happen to this thread. Evah


----------



## KiwiBro

Football? We don't need no stinkn football.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> The best kind, an educated redneck.


Reducated?


----------



## SliverPicker

Allusion? Isn't that that island in the chain of islands off the southern coast of Alaksa?


----------



## northmanlogging

Think it has something to do with alluding to an indirect illusion in the context of the english language. Or they made the damned thing up...


----------



## rwoods

The bell has rung. English class is done. It is time for Science class, says this AS vagabond. Got my MRI results today. Doc says acute rotator cuff tear. Believes both shoulders are the same - only imaged one though. Surgery will require rehab that will take months. He and everyone around me say put the chainsaw down.  I don't want to put the saw down. Any of you who have been through this before care to share your experience? Ron


----------



## Metals406

rwoods said:


> The bell has rung. English class is done. It is time for Science class, says this AS vagabond. Got my MRI results today. Doc says acute rotator cuff tear. Believes both shoulders are the same - only imaged one though. Surgery will require rehab that will take months. He and everyone around me say put the chainsaw down.  I don't want to put the saw down. Any of you who have been through this before care to share your experience? Ron



Yowch!! My cousin has had a bunch of shoulder surgeries. Takes a while to heal.

If saws are messing ya up, you might have to switch to quadracopters or something fer a new hobby.


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> The bell has rung. English class is done. It is time for Science class, says this AS vagabond. Got my MRI results today. Doc says acute rotator cuff tear. Believes both shoulders are the same - only imaged one though. Surgery will require rehab that will take months. He and everyone around me say put the chainsaw down.  I don't want to put the saw down. Any of you who have been through this before care to share your experience? Ron


i tore up my left shoulder a few years ago......dislocated and torn rotator cuff. i declined surgury just like i did when i tore the acl in my knee. i can walk fine with no pain now. the shoulder does bother me with over use but i still wouldn't have surgurey. i'm not gonna stop doing what i love just becuase some dr. thinks i am to hard on my body. its gonna hurt, but how much do you want to do what you like?
i realize im a bit younger than you and i may sing a different tune in years to come.
its your choice Ron.............as a friend i will respect your decision.

i would not do both at once


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, guys. I been doing a little reading and am beginning to doubt the wisdom of immediate surgical repair. Maybe give it another month. Though it is pretty hard to sleep in a bed with both shoulders hurting. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

I live with it, eventually things calm down, although rolling over in bed and feeling the bones shift takes some time to get accustomed to.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, i did and do have trouble sleeping as i am a stomach sleeper and always lay my head on one or the other shoulder..........left shoulder i had to find a new way that i could tolerate............stretching my arm up over my head hurts.


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> I live with it, eventually things calm down, although rolling over in bed and feeling the bones shift takes some time to get accustomed to.


im not the only hard head here i see.


----------



## KiwiBro

treeslayer2003 said:


> i declined surgury just like i did when i tore the acl in my knee.


 Full ACL tear (amongst other associated grief like meniscus and hamstring tears) here but chose surgery. 3 years on, still can't load the knee without risking issues . It's never been the same as pre-injury. Never will be. Went from running 100 miles a week to being unable to ride a bike or even shuffle along on a treadmill, apart from the few months my knee doesn't resist attempts to be used for anything but walking, which is as unpredictable as the weather. It sucks consuming so many medical resources not to mention serious time and effort, to not get anywhere near back to pre-injury. If I knew then what I know now, I'd have given myself a year to come right and see where everything was at before resorting to surgery.


----------



## treeslayer2003

KiwiBro said:


> Full ACL tear (amongst other associated grief like meniscus and hamstring tears) here but chose surgery. 3 years on, still can't load the knee without risking issues . It's never been the same as pre-injury. Never will be. Went from running 100 miles a week to being unable to ride a bike or even shuffle along on a treadmill, apart from the few months my knee doesn't resist attempts to be used for anything but walking, which is as unpredictable as the weather. It sucks consuming so many medical resources not to mention serious time and effort, to not get anywhere near back to pre-injury. If I knew then what I know now, I'd have given myself a year to come right and see where everything was at before resorting to surgery.


they told me its now or never.........so its never. i learned to walk with slightly bent knees........now they wont lock, wich is good cuz the right one would prolly go backwards...........i did not tear the hamstring.........that sounds bad.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Randy, does the clicking in the joints ever go away? its an awful sound.


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> Randy, does the clicking in the joints ever go away? its an awful sound.



No, but you can get a rhythm going.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Surgery wasn't optional for me, I tore everything apart. But I will say the recovery sucks.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> I live with it, eventually things calm down, although rolling over in bed and feeling the bones shift takes some time to get accustomed to.


Yeah, but yer bones are made of steel.


----------



## northmanlogging

Seems like the rotator cuff sorta sort themselves out... I go in spurts of them hurting and hating life, to not feeling much but limited motion. Just have to be careful of how they're used anymore, climbing in and out of the skidder wrong a few times will set em off.

The fun one is my shin... it pops where there taint no joints... I tell myself its just the muscles or tendons working around the broken bits... 

Occasionally one of the angry bits will make a loud pop and feel good for a week or two, tell I fall down again and upset em all over again...

As far as saws go Mr. woods maybe its time to invest in some new not iron and break down and get a lighter saw? Blasphemy I know, but the extra 20-30 pounds those ole Macs are toting is maybe causing more harm then good.


----------



## HuskStihl

Rotator cuff surgery isn't awesome


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Rotator cuff surgery isn't awesome


Pffft. . . What do you know.




[emoji6]


----------



## HuskStihl

Not much, but just like ACL repair in non-athletes, much of the surgery may be driven by $


----------



## slowp

HuskStihl said:


> Not much, but just like ACL repair in non-athletes, much of the surgery may be driven by $



They do it on dogs now. That's why I'm ascared to take The Used Dog to get his knee checked out. Or is it an ankle? I don't know dog anatomy very well.


----------



## KiwiBro

HuskStihl said:


> Not much, but just like ACL repair in non-athletes, much of the surgery may be driven by $


I agree. Got 2nd and 3rd opinions; two said yes, one said no. The latter suggesting I accept my trail and all-terrain running days of sharp changes in direction and speed are over, and concentrate on healing and I'd be able to return to road running eventually. I didn't want to hear that. The ego simply wasn't ready to accept it. Your post has made me realise I should go back to that specialist and tell him he was right and I should have listened to him.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Not much, but just like ACL repair in non-athletes, much of the surgery may be driven by $


i just had to like this twice


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Not much, but just like ACL repair in non-athletes, much of the surgery may be driven by $



Yup. Years ago I got pinned under a log I was bucking. There wasn't any choice of whether or not surgery was necessary. I had excellent insurance so I got excellent care. I've always wondered if I would have had the same level of care if I'd been paying for it out of my own pocket...or trying to.


----------



## RandyMac

Ron, do the physical therapy thing, often enough it will help.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> Yup. Years ago I got pinned under a log I was bucking. There wasn't any choice of whether or not surgery was necessary. I had excellent insurance so I got excellent care. I've always wondered if I would have had the same level of care if I'd been paying for it out of my own pocket...or trying to.


I can tell you from experience that if I diagnose you with a head and neck cancer, you are much less likely to die if you have good insurance, or lots of money. The county hospital does *not* provide the same level of expertise as MD Anderson. BTW, even tho they have more money than God, MD Anderson is not particularly generous with its time or care.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Yup. Years ago I got pinned under a log I was bucking. There wasn't any choice of whether or not surgery was necessary. I had excellent insurance so I got excellent care. I've always wondered if I would have had the same level of care if I'd been paying for it out of my own pocket...or trying to.


I always contemplate what grades they got in med school.

I wonder, "Is this a D guy I'm listening to, or an A guy?"

America leads in triage, but sucks in the treatment of sickness and disease. Big Pharma has turned them into pill pushers.

I know a local ER doc pretty good. Real down to earth -- not much older than me. Had us do a bunch of fab for him over the years.

He doesn't sugar coat the medical industry at all.

He reminds me of you Jon.


----------



## HuskStihl

America has two health care systems. I look forward to a day when Clinton's boy Colt could expect the same outcome my boy Jacob would get if they were both diagnosed with something serious.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> America has two health care systems. I look forward to a day when Clinton's boy Colt could expect the same outcome my boy Jacob would get if they were both diagnosed with something serious.


never gonna happen bro


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> never gonna happen bro


Tru-dat. Tru-dat.


----------



## paccity

when i blew my wrist up the first place the county hp in coosbay put it some what back together. i'm grateful that i got a second opinion when i finally got home. younger naval surgeon fresh out of the service rebuilt it again . said that if he did not go in and do it rite it would pretty much be fused and not useable , hope he is still doing a good job for other folk. doc's are just like regular folk, some care about there people , some care about how soon there going to retire. still took a lot of painful physical therapy to get my hand to work from all the nerve damage at the wrist tunnel. still is not 100% but good enough.













'


----------



## Samlock

Uh oh, those shoulder damages the guys are telling about sure don't sound fun to me.

I however have a funny joint injury. Kinda. Two years ago I had few thorns buried deep into my left palm. Well, those thorns infected my hand with some crazy bacteria, which chew off the lower and middle joint of my left f-finger. Good thing is, it doesn't bother me at work. Downsides are: I can't play guitar no more, because stressing the string makes the bad finger dislocate. Plus while I'm driving I can't communicate properly with others.


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> Uh oh, those shoulder damages the guys are telling about sure don't sound fun to me.
> 
> I however have a funny joint injury. Kinda. Two years ago I had few thorns buried deep into my left palm. Well, those thorns infected my hand with some crazy bacteria, which chew off the lower and middle joint of my left f-finger. Good thing is, it doesn't bother me at work. Downsides are: I can't play guitar no more, because stressing the string makes the bad finger dislocate. Plus while I'm driving I can't communicate properly with others.


I 'liked' your post for the strangeness factor, not cause your fingers got ate away.

How'd the thorns get embedded so deep?


----------



## Samlock

Nate, I tripped and fell, hand first, on the pile of slash. There them buggers were waiting for me.


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> Nate, I tripped and fell, hand first, on the pile of slash. There them buggers were waiting for me.


If anything like that happens in the future, soak the area in Epsom Salts. It'll draw the object to the surface.


----------



## KiwiBro

Metals406 said:


> If anything like that happens in the future, soak the area in Epsom Salts. It'll draw the object to the surface.


Unless it's the tip of a phoenix palm spike buried in a toe joint. But dats a whole nuther story.


----------



## treeslayer2003

dam samlock.........that sounds pretty sucky.....


----------



## HuskStihl

Ya. I'd be very unhappy if'n I couldn't play the guitar any more

Sorry to hear that happened..




I got my pinky toe transfixed and nailed to my 4th toe by a locust thorn once. As usual, I was crying before it happened, so nobody really noticed


----------



## rwoods

NML, what's with this Mr. stuff? I may be older than you but I'm still pretty much a knucklehead. If those Stihls didn't whistle so much I might consider benching the MACs.

As to what I am going to do, I don't know yet. I have a life long affliction of trying to understand cause and effect. And I can't seem to get my arms around this one - maybe that is why doctors _practice_ medicine. I am nagged however by a childhood injury that I didn't timely disclose and was thus left untreated. I don't want to go there again. Will seek 2nd opinion on surgery (and what type) before committing to it. My s-i-l is a freshly minted PT and he is weighing in as well.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

they don't whistle ifn ya open up the muffler lol.
i can attest to the fact that bigger saws do agravate the shoulder......thats why if i don't need the 660, i run the 461.


----------



## KiwiBro

HuskStihl said:


> Ya. I'd be very unhappy if'n I couldn't play the guitar any more
> 
> Sorry to hear that happened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my pinky toe transfixed and nailed to my 4th toe by a locust thorn once. As usual, I was crying before it happened, so nobody really noticed


Or a thumb nailed to a ceiling baton with the pneumatic nail gun. But dats a whole nuther story.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> NML, what's with this Mr. stuff? I may be older than you but I'm still pretty much a knucklehead. If those Stihls didn't whistle so much I might consider benching the MACs.
> 
> As to what I am going to do, I don't know yet. I have a life long affliction of trying to understand cause and effect. And I can't seem to get my arms around this one - maybe that is why doctors _practice_ medicine. I am nagged however by a childhood injury that I didn't timely disclose and was thus left untreated. I don't want to go there again. Will seek 2nd opinion on surgery (and what type) before committing to it. My s-i-l is a freshly minted PT and he is weighing in as well.
> 
> Thanks, Ron



There aren't really many choices. Not good choices. Ask yourself if you're willing to put up with being debilitated for the rest of your life. Are you willing to put up with the pain? Are you willing to wait and to risk the injury getting worse to the point where surgery might not be as effective as it could be now? Pick the worst day you've had with your injury and ask yourself if that's how you'd want to live every day.
I let a back injury go untreated until I began experiencing numbness in my legs. I finally consented to surgery. The surgeon told me that if I'd waited any longer I would have lost the use of my legs. I was dumb and stubborn and I got away with it...barely.
Surgery is scary stuff but the ones I've had were beneficial in the long run. Healing is often slow and painful and it seems to dominate your whole life. But it's _healing_.


----------



## KiwiBro

If healing was easy, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## rwoods

Bob, thanks. I am fortunate to have good contacts in the medical world for additional opinions. I am just a little taken back to find that treatment for such a common injury is so debated by medical professionals. Even the "success rate" seems to be challenged. I am beginning to understand why the surgeon would not give me a straight up recommendation despite me asking him several times. He would only commit to "Its your choice." If it is my choice then I am going to get educated before making it. I've paid a price a time or two for being tough. Never regretted any surgery except I do miss my gall bladder. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

the hand brake here sure does miss hers............but not the giant stones lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

All surgeries aren't created equal. Hip replacement is typically great, knee replacement a bit less so, and rotator cuff and most "shoulder tightening" surgeries are somewhat notorious for failing


----------



## rwoods

Jon, that is what I am reading. When I focus on the sleepless nights and the worsening pain I'm ready for the knife, but when I back up and do some research I see no reason just to jump at it. I haven't gotten my second opinion yet but I am less than thrilled at the thought of open surgery, which is my present surgeon's method. Until I decide, I will lay off the chainsaws. I have already gladly given up the shovel. Told my wife last night that I couldn't take out the garbage anymore - to which she replied, "I guess you will be having that surgery after all." I took it. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

Ron, my professional opinion is that getting the shoulder "tightened" could be very dangerous. If some South African bad guys ever put you in a straight jacket, tie it to a cinderblock, and dump you in the ocean next to u'r super-hot, but unfortunately deceased girlfriend, you won't be able to intentionally dislocate the shoulder, wriggle out of the jacket, and escape. If you do have surgery, make sure that exact scenario is listed on the possible risks in the "informed consent" form.


----------



## KiwiBro

HuskStihl said:


> I can tell you from experience that if I diagnose you with a head and neck cancer, you are much less likely to die if you have good insurance, or lots of money. The county hospital does *not* provide the same level of expertise as MD Anderson. BTW, even tho they have more money than God, MD Anderson is not particularly generous with its time or care.


We've a public system and no-blame public accident compensation (ACC)/insurance scheme here in NZ. All in all, it's a darn nice system, but like many, is open to abuse. It is that abuse that pisses me off because at some point the private lobby will coral the public angst about the various rip-off artists scamming the system into a successful bid to open the system up to more privatisation.

Kiwi's won't know how good we had it until we lose it and want it back.

Even though I pay through business levies, I paid every stinking cent of my estimated (know enough people to get a fair handle on the costs and they are not cheap) ACL costs back via volly contributions in the form of buying extra cover through the pubic scheme that I resolved never to call upon. End of the day it was my own stupidity that has lead to almost every single claim I have made against the public system. If I'm going to get all rowdy at a PT or doctor's visit, in full earshot of other patients and medical staff, calling out the blatant abuse and ripping off of the system by anyone I see doing it, be they patients gaming the system or professionals in the system itself, then I figured I better have clean hands myself.

No, I'm not coming back twice a week to get a dressing changed just because the med staff tell me "don't worry, it's free on ACC" when I can do that myself and come in if any probs. No, I'm not happy about twice weekly PT routines that nobody can adequately justify when I could easily handle the work myself and just have a weekly or fortnightly phone consult or visit to see I'm progressing as per the clearly laid out rehab schedule. No, I don't give a rat's arse if you've (*edit* by this I mean the specialists helping me, not anyone reading this) got a freak'n mortgage to pay on the three story house in the expensive 'burbs that you and your cat rattle around in on your days off. The public should demand the health budget excesses get trimmed right back and distributed to paying overworked nurses and Drs more or giving them a more sane work/life balance or time off and funding for more genuine research into areas of need, or more beds in hospitals or to avoid the needless deaths of people waiting on hospital operating lists, etc. It really winds me up to see the utterly pathetic greed that cleverly masquerades as good intentions and professionalism in our healthcare sector.

And don't get me started on the idiots that demand public health care every second week for a case of the sniffles


----------



## rwoods

Not to worry, though me and an old MAC may qualify as a lethal weapon we are not in the same league as Riggs. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Never really had decent insurance until the last few years, and it taint all that grand...

So when I did get banged up I either self medicated as in splints, tape, occasional staples, whiskey, and rest, or for the really bad ones hope DSHS would cover it. Rehab was never discussed or an option, for any of the dozen or so broken bones, since I was lucky just to have gotten stitched back together, I really can't complain much. However, the current BS with the medical morons is out of hand, 20k for an MRI on a 30 year old machine, 15k for an 8hr stay for a walk out procedure, and then the surgeon wants his cut and the gas passer, the labs... Then the jack wagons have the nerve to complain they ain't got the funding blah blah


----------



## rwoods

Before we all get depressed and/or mad let switch over to redneck emergencies - how to start your tractor with a Honda Accord (includes "Pro"tips on protecting your clutch.) Maybe an application for a skidder here unless the winch is a worm drive or hydraulic.

 

Ron


----------



## rwoods

As we all know idiots with chainsaws sometime survive, here we see the same with a tractor. 



Ron


----------



## rwoods

One more (and more my speed) - always stick your chain in the dirt before cutting the stem.



Good night, Ron


----------



## paccity

not to seem like i always like to see any misfortune , but dang i was hoping for a little collateral damage.


----------



## Samlock

The local Stihl dealer is now selling 660 discounted by 30%. Now, after reading this thread, I may settle with a 461 after all... I like to sleep well. 



HuskStihl said:


> Ya. I'd be very unhappy if'n I couldn't play the guitar any more
> 
> Sorry to hear that happened..



Eh, I think people around me are happy that I'm not playing. I'm still able to "delight" them with my howling, though.


----------



## rwoods

paccity said:


> not to seem like i always like to see any misfortune , but dang i was hoping for a little collateral damage.



Each certainly had the potential. Especially the dude on the Ford tractor - forget about flipping it - if that chain had broke or slipped, it would have killed him. Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ

rwoods said:


> Each certainly had the potential. Especially the dude on the Ford tractor - forget about flipping it - if that chain had broke or slipped, it would have killed him. Ron



I was waiting for that to happen. Plus he should have gotten a drawbar to stick on the 3pt arms. I was waiting for the chain to break and the jeep go through the fence lol


----------



## rwoods

Not having nomination rights here, I would nonetheless endorse for permission to enter the poster of this CL ad. It seems like he may have it somewhat together. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/clo/4750280493.html Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

I could totally use an expensive man-purse.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> I could totally use an expensive man-purse.


Trade him 4.6759 minutes of exam time. Fair trade.


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> Trade him 4.6759 minutes of exam time. Fair trade.


I hope you don't mean "rectal exam time"


----------



## northmanlogging

You offering?


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> You offering?


For the right Sasquatch?......................................................................…...........................................................…..........................................................................................…......................................................…................................................................…Nah.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> I hope you don't mean "rectal exam time"


That would be even keel.


----------



## northmanlogging

Not sure if I should be offended or grateful? And how come everyone calls me Sasquatch, I know I'm the first member of my family to walk upright, but I'm really not that tall, and my feet are only slightly over average....


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Not sure if I should be offended or grateful? And how come everyone calls me Sasquatch, I know I'm the first member of my family to walk upright, but I'm really not that tall, and my feet are only slightly over average....


It's because of your ability to navigate the forest.

<__< >__>


----------



## northmanlogging

So the immense amount of hair has nothing to do with it then?


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> So the immense amount of hair has nothing to do with it then?


Pure coincidence.


----------



## slowp

Ahhh, the house was cold this morning because some fool likes to sleep with a window open and it is 20 something outside. The wood stove is roaring away and the fool is sitting in front. 

I discussed the cedar tree with friends and as I figured, there is no value to my non-valuable cedar tree because it is likely filled with nails up to the reaching height of an eight year old boy. I suspect that boy was on a ladder too. We will have further discussion about minor surgery vs maximum pruning when their bucket truck is repaired. That has to be soon because they use it for a fun War About Christmas and have a tradition of sneaking over to their neighbor's house and decorating the neighbor's house. The neighbor returns the "favor" in something similarly tacky and stealthy. A giant inflatable Santa was raised in the wee hours one morning to block the windows of the neighbor's house. 

Looks like another unusual November day of.....clear skies.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Not having nomination rights here, I would nonetheless endorse for permission to enter the poster of this CL ad. It seems like he may have it somewhat together. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/clo/4750280493.html Ron



Alright! That would go well with my Gucci wedge pouch, my Dooney and Burke scrench holder, my Versace chaps, and my Vaurnet safety glasses.






















Just kidding guys. Really. Just kidding!.


----------



## rwoods

Just think how many of those donut things you could put in that bag. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> Alright! That would go well with my Gucci wedge pouch, my Dooney and Burke scrench holder, my Versace chaps, and my Vaurnet safety glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding guys. Really. Just kidding!.



Seeing as to how you even know some of those names are ya really kidding or did you trade that newish 461 for a fashionable man purse?


----------



## Joe46

I'm with NM on this one Bob. How do you know those names??????


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Seeing as to how you even know some of those names are ya really kidding or did you trade that newish 461 for a fashionable man purse?



Nah, I still carry stuff around in a plastic Wal-Mart sack or an army pack that's so impregnated with oil that it's waterproof.

I know the designer names because my ex wife was very fashion conscious. I keep the old American Express bills to remind myself why she's the "ex".


----------



## kz1000

Gucci wedge pouch, my Dooney and Burke scrench holder, my Versace chaps, and my Vaurnet safety glasses.
I'd have let the bittsh go to if she had all those dudes giving her stuff.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Nah, I still carry stuff around in a plastic Wal-Mart sack or an army pack that's so impregnated with oil that it's waterproof.
> 
> I know the designer names because my ex wife was very fashion conscious. I keep the old American Express bills to remind myself why she's the "ex".


dam, i guess we all got one of those.......high priced education.


----------



## Gologit

kz1000 said:


> Gucci wedge pouch, my Dooney and Burke scrench holder, my Versace chaps, and my Vaurnet safety glasses.
> I'd have let the bittsh go to if she had all those dudes giving her stuff.


 
Meaning _what_, exactly?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yes, I furnish houses and never see them again in my spare time.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well...............some learn slower LOL. how ya doin Jeff?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Fair to middlin'. We aren't house shopping just yet, but I'd best be careful.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, yea you best be watchin bro.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Shoulder's coming along oh so slowly, I'm up to 3 lb weights, feels like 50. Mobility's probably 50%. I'm starting to come to terms with the probability of a career change.


----------



## treeslayer2003

keep at it bro, i have faith in ya.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Oh, if that damn aspen didn't get me I reckon there's a few chapters ledt to write.


----------



## treeslayer2003

still is, even if the road has a couple turns.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Thanks for clearing up your understanding of ladies fashion Bob... Keep an eye on your PM box. I may have a falling question for you. Depends on how desperate I get... were working up bids for a timber sale for class.


----------



## Gologit

OlympicYJ said:


> Thanks for clearing up your understanding of ladies fashion Bob... Keep an eye on your PM box. I may have a falling question for you. Depends on how desperate I get... were working up bids for a timber sale for class.



No problem. I'll be gone most of tomorrow but I'll check my PMs when I get home.


----------



## slowp

There was a crew working here that used their aunt's old purses. I saw one of the brothers walking up with a purse on the landing, and said, "I like your purse." I got a stern look and was told "It is NOT a purse, it is a tool bag." I was still laughing. I couldn't help it. Wish I'd had my camera and fast getaway car.


----------



## slowp

Ahh, the people who probably want to stop tree cutting are trying unsuccessfully to look like those who cut. This is in the chainsaw forum. They don't look like our local loggers.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/lumbersexual.266512/


----------



## HuskStihl

slowp said:


> There was a crew working here that used their aunt's old purses. *I saw one of the brothers walking up* with a purse on the landing, and said, "I like your purse." I got a stern look and was told "It is NOT a purse, it is a tool bag." I was still laughing. I couldn't help it. Wish I'd had my camera and fast getaway car.


Racist


----------



## treeslayer2003

wow......really? i'd like to look a bit less rugged lol.


----------



## HuskStihl

OlympicYJ said:


> Thanks for clearing up your understanding of ladies fashion Bob... Keep an eye on your PM box. *I may have a falling question for you*. Depends on how desperate I get... were working up bids for a timber sale for class.


If by "falling" you mean "falling over", then feel free to PM me. I don't have as much ladder experience as Bob, but I've fallen over plenty!


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh!


----------



## HuskStihl

Frequently much like that


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Ahh, the people who probably want to stop tree cutting are trying unsuccessfully to look like those who cut. This is in the chainsaw forum. They don't look like our local loggers.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/lumbersexual.266512/




Hmmm...maybe I can sell some of those old hickory shirts with the frayed collars and scraped-through right shoulders that are stained black so bad that it won't wash out but I keep them around anyway for just in case?. Or some authentic logger sox with only a few holes in them? How 'bout some old black jeans with more mend spots than original fabric? Broken suspenders? I have a few broken axe handles and hunks of Spencer tape I'd let go real cheap.
The wife has been after me to toss that stuff in the garbage but I see a money maker here.
By God maybe there's a way to make a profit in this business yet.


Oh, wait a minute. They're talking about LUMBERJACKS, not loggers. Just what the hell is a lumberjack, anyway? There's a restaurant chain out here called Lumberjacks but none of the loggers I know ever eat there...too many tourists and the food is bland like Denny's but more expensive. There was a building supply store chain with that name for awhile but they went broke.


----------



## slowp

I think lumberjacks are the guys on the chainsaw forum? I have my swap meet Mac T that I could let go for say $250?


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> If by "falling" you mean "falling over", then feel free to PM me. I don't have as much ladder experience as Bob, but I've fallen over plenty!



That's just mean. I haven't fallen off a ladder in over a year.
Be nice to me today. Later this morning the wife and I are going shopping for some things for the new house. Translated, that means I'll be pushing the shopping cart up one aisle and down the next through a variety of stores all day and nodding my head and making appropriate approval responses while she spends an inordinate amount of time comparing drapery patterns and floor vent register designs.
Why am I going? You married guys already know the answer. It's for my input in the whole process. Riiiiiight. Said input consisting of grunting and nodding my head at appropriate times.


----------



## RandyMac

While you are shopping, find us some second growth to kill.


----------



## HuskStihl

I'm sorry Bob,
u'r in a no-win situation for sure today. It's gonna chair or its gonna pull the root-wad. Take u'r pick. From experience, never say "I don't care" even one time during the shopping trip.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> That's just mean. I haven't fallen off a ladder in over a year.
> Be nice to me today. Later this morning the wife and I are going shopping for some things for the new house. Translated, that means I'll be pushing the shopping cart up one aisle and down the next through a variety of stores all day and nodding my head and making appropriate approval responses while she spends an inordinate amount of time comparing drapery patterns and floor vent register designs.
> Why am I going? You married guys already know the answer. It's for my input in the whole process. Riiiiiight. Said input consisting of grunting and nodding my head at appropriate times.



See my post in the other thread.


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> While you are shopping, find us some second growth to kill.



Come up to my house. I've got some gnarly, limb locked junk that should be made to hit the ground. Perhaps the next alder seminar??


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> While you are shopping, find us some second growth to kill.



We're shopping in Auburn and...yecchhhh!.... Sacramento. There probably is a lot to kill in Sacramento but it ain't trees and I don't want to go to jail.


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> I'm sorry Bob,
> u'r in a no-win situation for sure today. It's gonna chair or its gonna pull the root-wad. Take u'r pick. From experience, never say "I don't care" even one time during the shopping trip.



Yup...that's good advice. Very good advice.
Okay, I've drug my feet long enough. Gotta go. The wife is hovering near the door making impatient noises.
Where's my Valium?


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> That's just mean. I haven't fallen off a ladder in over a year.
> Be nice to me today. Later this morning the wife and I are going shopping for some things for the new house. Translated, that means I'll be pushing the shopping cart up one aisle and down the next through a variety of stores all day and nodding my head and making appropriate approval responses while she spends an inordinate amount of time comparing drapery patterns and floor vent register designs.
> Why am I going? You married guys already know the answer. It's for my input in the whole process. Riiiiiight. Said input consisting of grunting and nodding my head at appropriate times.


Jani and I are planning a shopping trip to Madsens in a couple weeks gonna pic up some" accessories"


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Hmmm...maybe I can sell some of those old hickory shirts with the frayed collars and scraped-through right shoulders that are stained black so bad that it won't wash out but I keep them around anyway for just in case?. Or some authentic logger sox with only a few holes in them? How 'bout some old black jeans with more mend spots than original fabric? Broken suspenders? I have a few broken axe handles and hunks of Spencer tape I'd let go real cheap.
> The wife has been after me to toss that stuff in the garbage but I see a money maker here.
> By God maybe there's a way to make a profit in this business yet.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait a minute. They're talking about LUMBERJACKS, not loggers. Just what the hell is a lumberjack, anyway? There's a restaurant chain out here called Lumberjacks but none of the loggers I know ever eat there...too many tourists and the food is bland like Denny's but more expensive. There was a building supply store chain with that name for awhile but they went broke.


You could rent a booth at the Packwood garage sale or the Randle fire station.


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> You could rent a booth at the Packwood garage sale or the Randle fire station.



I kinda like that idea. Randle is cheaper to rent. According to the renters, there is less shoplifting at the Randle encampment.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Hmmm...maybe I can sell some of those old hickory shirts with the frayed collars and scraped-through right shoulders that are stained black so bad that it won't wash out but I keep them around anyway for just in case?. Or some authentic logger sox with only a few holes in them? How 'bout some old black jeans with more mend spots than original fabric? Broken suspenders? I have a few broken axe handles and hunks of Spencer tape I'd let go real cheap.
> The wife has been after me to toss that stuff in the garbage but I see a money maker here.
> By God maybe there's a way to make a profit in this business yet.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait a minute. They're talking about LUMBERJACKS, not loggers. Just what the hell is a lumberjack, anyway? There's a restaurant chain out here called Lumberjacks but none of the loggers I know ever eat there...too many tourists and the food is bland like Denny's but more expensive. There was a building supply store chain with that name for awhile but they went broke.


paul freakin bunyun.................thats what i get when people ask what i do............oh your a lumberjack.............i don't know why its offensive to me but it is........


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## treeslayer2003

drive it over a log?


----------



## RandyMac

lumber carrier


----------



## treeslayer2003

ah, that makes sense


----------



## RandyMac

lumberjack


----------



## treeslayer2003

so they are calling me a tall tractor that carries lumber around..............well that ain't so bad then i guess


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh yea.......i have an ex wife lmao!


----------



## slowp

Good Grief! Nobody to play with so call in a bomb threat?

From Lewis County Sirens:
*Police: Morton man tried to get friends out of work with bomb threat*
Tuesday, November 18, 2014 at 12:29 pm
*By Sharyn L. Decker*
* Lewis County Sirens news reporter*
A 24-year-old Morton resident arrested for allegedly threatening to blow up a lumber mill yesterday may have been trying to get his buddies a day off from work, according to police.
Police were called to Alta Forest Products at the north end of town about 8 a.m. following a phone call that prompted authorities to evacuate the premises and send employees home for the day.
Alta’s mill in Shelton was also vacated because they didn’t know if the threat was site specific, Morton Police Chief Dan Mortensen said this morning.
A bomb squad with the Washington State Patrol checked the property and found no explosive, Mortensen said.
Meanwhile, the chief traced the call back to a cell phone belonging to Marcus T. Dantinne, 24, of Morton. He was contacted at his residence on Collar Avenue at about noon, Mortensen said.
Dantinne doesn’t work at the lumber mill, nor was he a dissatisfied customer, according to Mortensen.
“It appeared he might have made the call because he wanted to hang out with some of his friends, and they had to work,” Mortensen said.
Dantinne was arrested and booked into the Lewis County Jail for making a bomb threat, a felony.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Well that was awful considerate of him. Always lookin out for his buds! Wow some people I tell ya.


----------



## madhatte

*quadruple facepalm*


----------



## paccity

had that happen here , guy worked swing at the circuit board plant. wanted to go party that nite. called in a bomb threat from his home phone. dumb azz. that was back in 85/86 and they spanked him pretty good for it.


----------



## Metals406

Probably a product of no child left behind.


----------



## northmanlogging

Didn't feel like starting a new post...

Anyway, while I was beating my brains out on a heavy back leaner I could have sworn I saw smoke coming off some of the wedges. I wasn't sure at first but it did happen several times, has any one else ever seen such a thing or am I finally loosing my mind completely?


----------



## Spawn

northmanlogging said:


> Didn't feel like starting a new post...
> 
> Anyway, while I was beating my brains out on a heavy back leaner I could have sworn I saw smoke coming off some of the wedges.



Maybe they were getting hot and about to catch on fire.


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> Didn't feel like starting a new post...
> 
> Anyway, while I was beating my brains out on a heavy back leaner I could have sworn I saw smoke coming off some of the wedges. I wasn't sure at first but it did happen several times, has any one else ever seen such a thing or am I finally loosing my mind completely?


yea, i seen that before.....friction i guess


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Does it have to be either or......


----------



## KYLogger

Had it happen on a big Red Oak today.....I thought I was losing my mind! What a coinkidynk. I did have my first gas filled tree the other day, I have heard of it, but it was insane. White Oak....... And today I also had a Black Oak start its fall and popped a bowl shapeed starting to rot ball outta the center of the stump! Started to take my saw with it, but I hung on till the last minute. My partner happened to be videoing it while it happened...........that's not one you want to be remembered by! I HATE Black Oaks, kinda like sheep..............born looking for a reason to die! (You PNW guys refrain from the sheep jokes) 

Tom


----------



## northmanlogging

Its the montukians ya gotta worry about...


----------



## KYLogger

What in gods name is a "montukian"?? LOL


----------



## northmanlogging

a yocal from montana... generally a sheep herder...


----------



## KYLogger

soooooo...............you all just have to throw in the Kentucky references huh?  We're not all inbred ax murder's.......


----------



## northmanlogging

Its like saying all politicians aren't liers... Not all montukians are sheep herders, some are cattle ranchers, or oilfeild hands, and then there are a few that are loggers... but being as I'm from Wyoming everyone from Montana is a sheep shagger, it works the other way as well.


----------



## KYLogger

Must be alot like the Ky/WV stuff here...........


----------



## M.R.

Nope! But them Montanny boys
could be a giving ya some tips on
Ewe uses for suspenders, they seem
to have a leg up on the rest of us.
.
A few decades back back I had an olé 
Cowman give me some good advise..
'That if I wanted to get into the sheep
Business to just lay down & take a nap
until the thought passed.'


----------



## slowp

When I first showed up here to work, I was wearing my Whites, with the 8 inch tops. I was told I was wearing eastside sheepherder boots.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Its the montukians ya gotta worry about...


Yeah ya do!

We'll steal yer sheep AND women!


----------



## slowp

Montuckians better be ready. The big rain has started, the weather gurus are saying the F word in their forecasts. Maybe if you generate enough hot air, the rain can be deflected down to CA where they need it, and away from the people who do not work in the rain.


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> Montuckians better be ready. The big rain has started, the weather gurus are saying the F word in their forecasts. Maybe if you generate enough hot air, the rain can be deflected down to CA where they need it, and away from the people who do not work in the rain.



Pull my finger...


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> Montuckians better be ready. The big rain has started, the weather gurus are saying the F word in their forecasts. Maybe if you generate enough hot air, the rain can be deflected down to CA where they need it, and away from the people who do not work in the rain.


Yes, wet and warm, with a quick arctic snap over the weekend.


----------



## SliverPicker

Metals, sounds like a girl I once knew. (couldn't resist!)


----------



## Metals406

SliverPicker said:


> Metals, sounds like a girl I once knew. (couldn't resist!)


That's funny!!!


----------



## Samlock

slowp said:


> the people who do not work in the rain.



Camel herders?


----------



## slowp

Samlock said:


> Camel herders?



More like.......sheep herders.


----------



## treeslayer2003




----------



## Gologit

Nice wrap.


----------



## SliverPicker

I'd expect to see a blue ribbon hanging on a handle like that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Nice wrap.


yea, i herd these are pretty good


----------



## rwoods

At the risk of getting my visitor's pass revoked, I must confess that I watched part of AxMen last night and found a crew that I am qualified to join. The "logger" from Wyoming and his boys could use me. I could fetch wedges for them while they hold back fair size leaning trees with their bare hands. Since I am already experienced with a drilling hammer, I am sure I could even whack the wedges with their claw hammer. Also it looked like our chain sharpening skills are about equal. Just like them, I can blame every mis-fall on the tree being dead. I don't like hard hats nor apparently do they. I doubt I can carry dad back to camp like one of the boys but I am sure I can find other useful things to do - maybe get a head start on an eulogy. Sad face that show puts on the logging profession. Not to minimize the dangers of logging but I would bet that crews like that one tilt the ranking of logging as the most dangerous profession.  Ron


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 382413


Looks nice ,you gonna hop that one up or run it stock ?


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> At the risk of getting my visitor's pass revoked, I must confess that I watched part of AxMen last night and found a crew that I am qualified to join. The "logger" from Wyoming and his boys could use me. I could fetch wedges for them while they hold back fair size leaning trees with their bare hands. Since I am already experienced with a drilling hammer, I am sure I could even whack the wedges with their claw hammer. Also it looked like our chain sharpening skills are about equal. Just like them, I can blame every mis-fall on the tree being dead. I don't like hard hats nor apparently do they. I doubt I can carry dad back to camp like one of the boys but I am sure I can find other useful things to do - maybe get a head start on an eulogy. Sad face that show puts on the logging profession. Not to minimize the dangers of logging but I would bet that crews like that one tilt the ranking of logging as the most dangerous profession.  Ron



Thanks for the recap Ron. Now I'm _really_ glad that I didn't watch it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> Looks nice ,you gonna hop that one up or run it stock ?


prolly gonna get a new one for the nanner treatment.


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> Thanks for the recap Ron. Now I'm _really_ glad that I didn't watch it.



Funny kinda makes me wanna watch it... watching stupid people makes me feel smarter...


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Funny kinda makes me wanna watch it... watching stupid people makes me feel smarter...



But they have to have a recap or instant play of what just went on before the commercial which makes the show even harder to watch. I quit watching it a few seasons ago it was way too stupid. I'm surprised it is still going.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> But they have to have a recap or instant play of what just went on before the commercial which makes the show even harder to watch. I quit watching it a few seasons ago it was way too stupid. I'm surprised it is still going.



My wife doesn't like that show because of all the cussing and yelling and screaming. Not the show's...mine, when I watch it.


----------



## madhatte

Yeah, I'll pass.


----------



## northmanlogging

I vaguely remember parts of season 1, and the highlights of illegal "water logging" in season 2... I had to be told about both of em, haven't had regular TV since 2002? 

I don't understand what half the "entertainment" is anymore anyway. The faces staring back at me in the grocery store checkout line have been strangers for well over 10 years now...


----------



## slowp

I almost threw something at the TV during the first season, and that was the most realistic season.


----------



## rwoods

I can see where each of you would find little entertainment in the show and wish you could throttle someone for producing it. I originally watched it to learn something - didn't take too long to absorb all it had to give in my area of interest. I continue to flip to it to see places I've never been and likely will never go (I flip the Alaska shows for the same reason). Swamp Loggers seemed to be the closest to reality but as you all know most any mechanized work is repetitive and loses its appeal to the observer. 

Having seen a few of these shows and the YouTube videos, I can understand somewhat the flood of absurdity posted from time to time on AS. 

I shouldn't have been, but was, surprised by the inclusion of the Wyoming crew. They must be to loggers as the fly by night tree trimmers with a rope and a (insert here the name of your least esteemed and cheapest big box consumer saw) are to a professional tree service. 

Ron


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> I don't understand what half the "entertainment" is anymore anyway. The faces staring back at me in the grocery store checkout line have been strangers for well over 10 years now...



This is my sentiment, exactly. I watch a lot of current cartoons but I download them so I can get away with not paying for cable that I won't watch.


----------



## slowp

Giant 6 inch (not counting tail) mouse? Or young packrat? Or??? My kitty has deposited it on the porch. He definitely earned his kitty fud today. It is local wildlife.


----------



## slowp

Haywire said:


> I gave up my TV in '81 when the Muppet Show went off the air.



The Muppet Show was good TV. Educational too with acts like Swine Lake.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> Giant 6 inch (not counting tail) mouse? Or young packrat? Or??? My kitty has deposited it on the porch. He definitely earned his kitty fud today. It is local wildlife.
> View attachment 383832


It's not a P-rat, ears and eyes aren't big enough. Tail is wrong too.

It's just a steroid mouse.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> It's not a P-rat, ears and eyes aren't big enough. Tail is wrong too.
> 
> It's just a steroid mouse.



That's a big mouse!


----------



## madhatte

Funny how their eyes don't get any less beady as they get bigger.


----------



## treeslayer2003

does it have a little fur on the end of its tail?


----------



## lfnh

just in case, s-s-s.
carry on.

(ed: forget the first s, as the cat owns that one)


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> does it have a little fur on the end of its tail?



No. And that made me wonder if it was a packrat. They have hairy tails. My kitty had shown no interest in attacking a full grown packrat. He's not a very big cat, but he is very mean, and smart.

The body seems to have disappeared. I fear it has been placed under the porch by The Used Dog.
I hope he buried it.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> No. And that made me wonder if it was a packrat. They have hairy tails. My kitty had shown no interest in attacking a full grown packrat. He's not a very big cat, but he is very mean, and smart.
> 
> The body seems to have disappeared. I fear it has been placed under the porch by The Used Dog.
> I hope he buried it.



Probably kept it for a snack.


----------



## treeslayer2003

when mom had a rental trailer down the road here, some fine renters brought with them some type of rat/mouse.........real small for a rat but to big to be even a deer mouse. they were about the size of what you had there but fatter with big eyes and a tuft of fur on the end of the tail. i thought we'd have a big problem but with cold winter, they all froze.........pick up a board behind that trailer and half a dozen lay froze. i was glad to burn that trailer. never have seen one since that year and still don't know what they were.


----------



## northmanlogging

Been finding various rodents in the trail to the rigging shed, mice, moles, few small rats... The cat ( The Boll Weevil, cause she's lookin for a home) that hangs out around here really doesn't like being petted, or human contact in anyway shape or form, she's happy to eat her fud, and has a little cat house she hangs out in, and will bang on the door if she thinks its too late for fud, or WHINE i mean WHINE... when shes hungry... but pick her up and scratch her belly Hel No...

Anyway I think its a sign she likes us deep down where she won't admit it...


----------



## RandyMac

Had gophers at the last place we lived, the Chihuahuas would dig after them, grab them by the butt, drag them out and shake them until the guts flew out. Front yard looked like Verdun.


----------



## Gologit

Travel day. Coastal flooding possible do to an 8 foot tide and flash flood warnings in the Sierras. Must be California.


----------



## Metals406

It turns out there's 23 kinds of woodrat (packrat).

I believe ours are the bushy-tailed woodrat. I've always liked them, & thought one would make a neat pet. They're very much like a chinchilla. 

You would have issue with their strong urine I think though.

I had one in my chevy motor last summer camping. I coaxed it out with Fritos. Docile enough that he/she would take them from my fingers.

I've killed a bunch of them over the years, unfortunately they can be very destructive critters.


----------



## slowp

I live trapped one of those and killed it. The woodshed still smells and I have not caught anything but mice that were half the size of the dead beast of yesterday. It still seems too big for a mouse. A friend says baby packrats don't have bushy tails. I don't know. I'm sure it was a varmint. 

Packrats try to take up residence each year in the woodshed. They make very nice nests using nice soft moss, but then they stink it up. I go out and fling peppermint oil around because I've read where that will keep them out.


----------



## M.R.

Metals406 said:


> It turns out there's 23 kinds of woodrat (packrat).
> 
> I believe ours are the bushy-tailed woodrat. I've always liked them, & thought one would make a neat pet. They're very much like a chinchilla.
> 
> You would have issue with their strong urine I think though.
> 
> I had one in my chevy motor last summer camping. I coaxed it out with Fritos. Docile enough that he/she would take them from my fingers.
> 
> I've killed a bunch of them over the years, unfortunately they can be very destructive critters.


...............
Destructive even overnight just begins to cover them. Still jumping the starter
solenoid on the backhoe.
Cassie dog points them out on the rigs/
equipment then I'll get after them with
A .22 pellet pump pistol or set a Muskrat
size leg trap on the motors. Here where I'm
at lots of seed stock left from the old cabin
That was torn down several years ago as
Only got a few over 2 dozen this year,
so I'm gaining.  spent half a day hunting
A set of keys left on a block by one of the sea containers & found them in a nest underneath
Trade Rat another name for the #$&# @×/%
Rock Chucks are a most as bad urine wise.


----------



## madhatte

Peppermint is pretty OK for that. I put a couple bottles of the cheap food-grade extract in a squirt bottle with rubbing alcohol to fill it up to repel 'em in my garage. I learned that trick after the nasty infestation I had a couple of years ago.


----------



## northmanlogging

haven't seen any true pack rats in awhile, but we got some norway rats and what not that make appearances off and on, some of the neighbors are less then shall we say tidy... there was a garden hose in a driveway when we moved in here 8? years ago.... parts if it are still there...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, looks like I'm a retired climber.


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, looks like I'm a retired climber.




Is that good or bad?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It is what it is. Looks like my shoulder probably won't ever be 100% again, probably 80-90%. And that just won't cut it.


----------



## northmanlogging

Could always try yer hand at production falling. Or be a professional groundie


----------



## TheJollyLogger

They pay for retraining, so I've got options.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I've thought about falling, I don't think it would be too hard to make the transition.


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> I've thought about falling, I don't think it would be too hard to make the transition.



I don't doubt you could transition but finding steady work might be the problem. If you already have contacts you might be alright but around here...because of the push toward mechanization...there are always more fallers than there are jobs. You could try for a job running a processor or a skidder but the really good outfits don't have much turnover and they'd want full production from day one. Same with feller bunchers. Sad but true. There's enough good experienced men available that the employers can pick and choose.
I'm not putting the knock on my profession but if you're eligible for retraining why not look for a growth field? Health care might be a good one. A good RN or even a tech of some kind can pretty much write their own ticket.
A friend of mine retrained as a refrigeration mechanic and he does real well. There are all kinds of choices.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm at maybe getting trained and certified as an equipment or crane operator, get my cdl. Opens a lot if doors.


----------



## madhatte

One of the guys from another shop came and BS'd with me today while I was winterizing saws and other small engines. He was interested and seemed to pick up quite a bit. I was just doing the usual -- visual inspection, clutch and needle bearing, drain fuel tank, pull it through til the carb is dry, filters, that kind of stuff -- but of course nobody ever showed him what to look for. I wonder if I could ever generate enough interest where I work do do a class on that stuff?


----------



## treeslayer2003

well Jeff, i'm behind ya what ever you decide.........however....i won't let any doc tell me what i can and can't do, i will always adapt. good luck to you my friend.


----------



## northmanlogging

The doc told me I'd likely never walk normal again, let alone run... or hike, or about 90% of the things I like doing... he was wrong, though I do have a bit of a limp when tired or in a hurry


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I was feeling like it was about time to hang up the spurs anyway.


----------



## Spotted Owl

TheJollyLogger said:


> I was feeling like it was about time to hang up the spurs anyway.



So long as it's your choice and not the Doc's. Lot's of people do lots of things Doc's said they could/would never do again. Hell according to the Doc's I'm not even supposed to be alive, twice now. Livin on borrowed time is the best way to live. Do your own thinking, come to your own answers for you.



Owl


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> I've thought about falling, I don't think it would be too hard to make the transition.


I thought falling was what got you hurt in the first place........
If that was too soon, I sincerely apologize.
If it's not too soon....... then you and Bob could produce some awesome "falling" videos.


northmanlogging said:


> The doc told me I'd likely never walk normal again, let alone run... or hike


Did the doc say anything about stumbling?


Seriously tho, I'd retrain in something that could transition to oilfield. Also, as Bob said, there's good steady work in healthcare


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> Also, as Bob said, there's good steady work in healthcare



Yup. Climate controlled work environment, interesting things to do, dependable paycheck, decent hours, no travel, and...once you're licensed or certificated...you can go anywhere and work. Three day work week, or four maybe. Pretty good pay if you're an RN and chances to move into different work specialties as you gain experience.

Not to mention the abundance of females. We're talking females who don't move their lips when they read, are known to bathe frequently, smell nice, and have more teeth than tattoos.

The only downside is having to put up with Doctors but you'll get used to that. Some of them aren't too bad and none of them want to hang around long enough to really be a PITA.

You're still young enough to retrain and have enough years in for a decent career. You have a chance to re-invent your whole life. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'll know a lot more after the eighteenth.It's a lot to take in, but it's all good. It could have been a lot worse than a stiff shoulder.


----------



## SliverPicker

I got a horsecrap diagnosis for a mangle leg one time. They threw me out of PT even. My thigh was smaller diameter than my knee joint after 5 days per week of PT for 11 full months. when they gave me walking papers. I bought a pair of telemark skis and two years later I could ski moguls fast and my thigh was bigger on the damaged leg than the good leg. I had 30% use of the leg when the big brains threw me out of PT. Two years later I had 90% use of it. Today it is 5/8" shorter than it used to be, but I don't limp at all (a conscious decision) and I have 100% use of that leg.

It ain't fun and it ain't easy, but keep plugging.

Don't listen to them or you will start believing them.


----------



## treeslayer2003

SliverPicker said:


> I got a horsecrap diagnosis for a mangle leg one time. They threw me out of PT even. My thigh was smaller diameter than my knee joint after 5 days per week of PT for 11 full months. when they gave me walking papers. I bought a pair of telemark skis and two years later I could ski moguls fast and my thigh was bigger on the damaged leg than the good leg. I had 30% use of the leg when the big brains threw me out of PT. Two years later I had 90% use of it. Today it is 5/8" shorter than it used to be, but I don't limp at all (a conscious decision) and I have 100% use of that leg.
> 
> It ain't fun and it ain't easy, but keep plugging.
> 
> Don't listen to them or you will start believing them.


me too........my right leg is way bigger now. i believe i now use parts of it i didn't used to and thats why its bigger now. i don't limp and your right, ya have to think about it at first.


----------



## KiwiBro

SliverPicker said:


> I got a horsecrap diagnosis for a mangle leg one time. They threw me out of PT even. My thigh was smaller diameter than my knee joint after 5 days per week of PT for 11 full months. when they gave me walking papers. I bought a pair of telemark skis and two years later I could ski moguls fast and my thigh was bigger on the damaged leg than the good leg. I had 30% use of the leg when the big brains threw me out of PT. Two years later I had 90% use of it. Today it is 5/8" shorter than it used to be, but I don't limp at all (a conscious decision) and I have 100% use of that leg.
> 
> It ain't fun and it ain't easy, but keep plugging.
> 
> Don't listen to them or you will start believing them.


I found too many people, from Ortho's to PT's, treat the injury without due regard to the person nor helping encourage the best patient ownership and participation in their own rehab'. Basically, not enough people seem to have the experience, wisdom, or are secure enough in themselves, to spend enough time working out what works best for that patient, preferring instead blind adherence to a paint-by-numbers textbook approach.

As patients, it might be our first time at that sort of rodeo, or out of respect or insecurity, we defer to the greater wisdom and knowledge of the trained professional. We need to be encouraged more to find our own voice and think of the rehab as a collaboration, with ourselves as a key coordinator in that process. 

Obviously, this opinion of mine is born from personal experience as a patient on all-too-many occasions and others mileage may vary.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

On a brighter note, I may be accidentally engaged again...


----------



## northmanlogging

ya don't waste any time do ya... congradulations?


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> On a brighter note, I may be accidentally engaged again...


LOL!!


----------



## Cedarkerf

Has any body noticed that suddenly the wrap handle is the cats meow on the chainsaw forum like its just been invented after years of listening to whats it good for. it gets in the way, its ounces heaver and affects the delicate balance and handling quality's of 70 and 90cc saws with 12 inch bars


----------



## slowp

Maybe the "logging opportunity" would be better there?


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Has any body noticed that suddenly the wrap handle is the cats meow on the chainsaw forum like its just been invented after years of listening to whats it good for. it gets in the way, its ounces heaver and affects the delicate balance and handling quality's of 70 and 90cc saws with 12 inch bars



Yup. Same with Humboldt faces, skip chain, square chisel, and caulks. And they're going to really long bars...like 28" on their 660s and 390s. Those guys ( not the eastern loggers but the weekend warriors) have suddenly discovered stuff we've been using for years. It's kinda funny really.
If you want to really see OCD behavior in action read the 661 threads. I mean, it's a fine saw and all but I think some of those guys are in love. The attention to cleaning and detailing makes me feel kinda squirmy.


----------



## OlympicYJ

All I can say about 6 Liter fords is they are a pile of crap. Roomate was using his grandpas for hunting and stuff and the thing is a hard starter and runs like crap until it's almost warmed up. We're pretty sure the glowplugs are toast or whatever electrical gizmo that runs em...


----------



## rwoods

I think there are a few eastern loggers who still use the shorter bars. This weekend warrior discovered the benefits of a 28" bar long before discovering AS but only because it was hanging in my dad's shop. That seems to be considered a rather long bar here. The few shops that carry 660s all have 25" or shorter bars on them. Same with the big Huskys. After I caught CAD from AS, I have found the 32" bar to be my favorite in the woods. Big enough for anything I'll cut in the woods and saves the back when cutting wood on the ground. I only use my 36" bar on the big old yard trees found around here. 

As to the full wrap all my old large saws came that way, I converted one to half wrap but it took less than a half day of falling a hand full of trees to decide that was a mistake.

From the comments I use to get from my weekend postings in the CS section, I think the vast majority do very little cutting even using the weekend warrior scale. Many just lack the opportunity; others like saws more than sawing. I love to cut and formerly scouted regularly for opportunities. Now that I am side-lined by my shoulder injuries, I find myself looking for posts of others doing what I had enjoyed. Hopefully, I'll mend soon and overcome the family and medical pressure to permanently put down the saw.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Bob, you left a couple items off your list of weekend warrior discoveries - two of my favorites - proper fitting jeans and suspenders. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

I am admittedly a wrap handle, long bar, skip chain groupie. But, at least my saws aren't pretty.


----------



## rwoods

Did you drag yours behind the Land Cruiser to give it that well used look? Seriously, Jon, I would wager that you cut many times the amount the typical weekend AS CSer does. Ron


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 386040
> 
> I am admittedly a wrap handle, long bar, skip chain groupie. But, at least my saws aren't pretty.


You're such a groupy.

[emoji12]


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Shiner!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, there was a saw in the pic too, wasn't there.....


----------



## rwoods

Did someone say 661? I just listened to a message on my answering machine from the young man at the local Stihl shop advising that they have a 661 in stock. First sales call I have ever gotten from a small engine shop and unsolicited at that. Must be something to the aura floating around in the CS forum. Ron


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> I love to cut and formerly scouted regularly for opportunities. Now that I am side-lined by my shoulder injuries, I find myself looking for posts of others doing what I had enjoyed. Hopefully, I'll mend soon and overcome the family and medical pressure to permanently put down the saw.
> 
> Ron






See if this helps...Slowp shot this at Napa a couple of years ago


----------



## RandyMac

Dang, my 'net was out and you all get in trouble.


----------



## KiwiBro

Gologit said:


> See if this helps...Slowp shot this at Napa a couple of years ago


A perfect opportunity for a slopping backcut lost.

__


----------



## TheJollyLogger

So far that 661 is getting good reviews. U haven't had the chance to run any of the c-m saws yet, but I do think they're the future.


----------



## rwoods

Dang right shoulder won't let me sleep, but ... it gives me time to pray for more miracles for my little three week old granddaughter who was born with CDH. Here she is at the NICU at Vanderbilt in Nashville.





She came off the morphine today and the nitrous oxide. Four lines removed in the last two days. Bandage on left arm was removed tonight after the first picture. In her short three weeks and three days she has survived surgery, two weeks on ECMO (heart lung bypass), three weeks on ventilators and umpteen medicines. What a blessing! For me she is an unsurpassed early Christmas present that has taught me a lot.

Ron

PS The guys down at the woodlot say they miss me but the numbers tell otherwise. They delivered their 400th "load" on Wednesday. Last year we stood at 343. Of course my preseason work to help fill the warehouse didn't hurt.


----------



## mdavlee

Wow Ron. I hope she can make a good recovery and be a normal little baby girl.


----------



## Gologit

Ron...I turned in early and missed your last post. All the best thoughts for the little gal.


----------



## slowp

Good thoughts.


----------



## SliverPicker

She knows what to do. Give her time and she'll be good-to-go. 

That's a heck of a Christmas present!


----------



## northmanlogging

Uh... What is CDH? Either way, kids are tough, and doctors have amazing tools...


----------



## treeslayer2003

she is a cutie Ron. hope she continues to recover, all my best my friend.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey west coast folks, hope your all ok.........see some bad flooding over there..........


----------



## northmanlogging

high and dry... though I'm not sure if I can get to the logging job today...


----------



## rwoods

Thanks for the kind posts. 

CDH is congentital diaphragmic hernia. A relatively rare birth deflect where the diaphragm has a hole in it. If on the left side the stomach and intestines crowd the heart and the lungs particularly the left lung. If on the right side then the liver and intestines crowd the lungs and heart. Either case it interferes with the development of the heart and lungs. Our granddaughter has it on the right which is the most rare - about 1 in 5000. Her heart was actually displaced to the greatest extent her specialist doctors have ever seen. She also had less than 40% of her diaphragm. A very very serious situation. Nonetheless, the surgeon found a crumpled but functional right lung during surgery and sufficient space in her abdomen for her liver and intestines. This has not been the case for the other CDH babies there and our hearts ache for them.

Bittersweet, but yes, this will be my best Christmas without a doubt.

Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

northmanlogging said:


> high and dry... though I'm not sure if I can get to the logging job today...


isn't Randy Mac close to the coast?


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> isn't Randy Mac close to the coast?


 
Close enough that if he walked in his sleep he could get his feet wet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well i hope hes doin ok in it.......


----------



## northmanlogging

So I went and cruised a job today... its 10 acres of a 197 acre parcel that hasn't been logged in 100 years, some of these trees where left when they logged way back when ever...

Any way its steep ground, I've logged steeper, and there is a road sorta through the bit he wants logged, Doug Firs approaching 4', hemlocks not far behind, Alder with 30' of good peeler logs, the evergreen timber all knocking on 100' tall everything sounds great right?

Now for the problems, dude started cutting already, has at least one tree parked in another, slopping back cuts... lengths are a little funky, but I can deal with that if he stops now...

Other issue is dude made a deal with some other "logger" says he gave him 5k to "move equipment in" well suffice to say, the "logger" never showed... Makes me nervous, I mean I don't mind shafting a crook, but crooks tend to show up and demand retribution, then I have to shoot somebody... anyway it gets messy...

There is also an ongoing dispute with the county... county wants part of his property, county morons already have a hard on over logging because of the Oso slide... so dude don't want to get no permit... which I really don't care one way or the other, but if the county wants to get pushy I get stuck in the middle... though a DNR permit would be plenty...

So to make a long story short, this is the kind of job I've been looking for, but do the less then optimal circumstances add up to make me walk away? I've done dumber ****, and I'll probably do it again... but somethings telling me to walk on this one...


----------



## northmanlogging

Forgot to mention some jack wagon Has been sneaking in and stealing maple... not for firewood but for instruments and such.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i won't work without a permit.......to much can happen now days. they like to write large fines now.....at least here, idk about your neck o the woods.
as far as the other logger, that can get tricky to, no contract i assume?


----------



## northmanlogging

fake contract, never heard of the guy or his "management company" also mentioned having a skidder that holds 200 yds of cable...


----------



## KiwiBro

Gut would be screaming "run". Those are the sorts of jobs where you get dragged down to devious and disrespectful levels because that's whatever every other bastard involved is like, but they'll always beat you with their experience at said level, so you end up in an utterly no-win situation. You lose your own self respect by even contemplating shady chit you would normally never do, and you lose financially when assorted agendas come out to play and rip you off or leave you holding the smoking gun they fired.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i would at least verify ownership and get the permit. those folks will know if any thing is goin on with the property. you might as well try and get along with them if your gonna log.......you'll be seeing alot of them.
good luck with it northy. i don't give up on work easy, but i will stay legal any more.


----------



## northmanlogging

oh i've always verified ownership... lots of renters want to make a quick buck and skip town...


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> oh i've always verified ownership... lots of renters want to make a quick buck and skip town...


 Listen to your gut...and double check the paperwork.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Yup. Same with Humboldt faces, skip chain, square chisel, and caulks. And they're going to really long bars...like 28" on their 660s and 390s. Those guys ( not the eastern loggers but the weekend warriors) have suddenly discovered stuff we've been using for years. It's kinda funny really.
> If you want to really see OCD behavior in action read the 661 threads. I mean, it's a fine saw and all but I think some of those guys are in love. The attention to cleaning and detailing makes me feel kinda squirmy.


Yup been reading them fun entertainment tho. Watching the video of the 661 fever thread I see why the complain about long bars tips in the dirt


----------



## Cedarkerf

Has anybody seen Gary in a while


----------



## BeatCJ

northmanlogging said:


> ... and I'll probably do it again... but somethings telling me to walk on this one...


Always have to listen to the little voices. There's probably something else your subconscious sees ready to bite your posterior.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I've walked away from a few, and had quite a few I wish I'd walked away from, and then there was the last one that I'm just grateful to have walked away from, lol.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> See if this helps...Slowp shot this at Napa a couple of years ago



That was too fast. Next time, rev yer chain a few times on a rock.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> So I went and cruised a job today... its 10 acres of a 197 acre parcel that hasn't been logged in 100 years, some of these trees where left when they logged way back when ever...
> 
> Any way its steep ground, I've logged steeper, and there is a road sorta through the bit he wants logged, Doug Firs approaching 4', hemlocks not far behind, Alder with 30' of good peeler logs, the evergreen timber all knocking on 100' tall everything sounds great right?
> 
> Now for the problems, dude started cutting already, has at least one tree parked in another, slopping back cuts... lengths are a little funky, but I can deal with that if he stops now...
> 
> Other issue is dude made a deal with some other "logger" says he gave him 5k to "move equipment in" well suffice to say, the "logger" never showed... Makes me nervous, I mean I don't mind shafting a crook, but crooks tend to show up and demand retribution, then I have to shoot somebody... anyway it gets messy...
> 
> There is also an ongoing dispute with the county... county wants part of his property, county morons already have a hard on over logging because of the Oso slide... so dude don't want to get no permit... which I really don't care one way or the other, but if the county wants to get pushy I get stuck in the middle... though a DNR permit would be plenty...
> 
> So to make a long story short, this is the kind of job I've been looking for, but do the less then optimal circumstances add up to make me walk away? I've done dumber ****, and I'll probably do it again... but somethings telling me to walk on this one...





northmanlogging said:


> Forgot to mention some jack wagon Has been sneaking in and stealing maple... not for firewood but for instruments and such.


Run away. . . Don't walk.


----------



## northmanlogging

So I'm gonna call the guy and tell him I'll do it, but only if I can get a permit, and only if I'm the only one in there working, unless prior approval. If he don't like it he can find someone else.


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> So I'm gonna call the guy and tell him I'll do it, but only if I can get a permit, and only if I'm the only one in there working, unless prior approval. If he don't like it he can find someone else.


Whore


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Whore



Well yeah... but no permit no whoring...


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Whore


i been called a shark and a log hog...........meh, i just try to be fair........


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gotta keep the saws running....


----------



## hseII

HuskStihl said:


> View attachment 386040
> 
> I am admittedly a wrap handle, long bar, skip chain groupie. But, at least my saws aren't pretty.


And you have damn good beer in front of that orange thang


----------



## HuskStihl

hseII said:


> And you have damn good beer in front of that orange thang


Troof


----------



## 1270d

Thought this was interesting. Shows some steep ground anyhow. Must be southern hemisphere types. 

The D7 using the arch: .


----------



## Cedarkerf

1270d said:


> Thought this was interesting. Shows some steep ground anyhow. Must be southern hemisphere types.
> 
> The D7 using the arch: .



One way to buck the tops just snap em off


----------



## Metals406

Cedarkerf said:


> One way to buck the tops just snap em off


Pretty sloppy imo.


----------



## KenJax Tree

rwoods said:


> Dang right shoulder won't let me sleep, but ... it gives me time to pray for more miracles for my little three week old granddaughter who was born with CDH. Here she is at the NICU at Vanderbilt in Nashville.
> 
> View attachment 386083
> View attachment 386084
> 
> 
> She came off the morphine today and the nitrous oxide. Four lines removed in the last two days. Bandage on left arm was removed tonight after the first picture. In her short three weeks and three days she has survived surgery, two weeks on ECMO (heart lung bypass), three weeks on ventilators and umpteen medicines. What a blessing! For me she is an unsurpassed early Christmas present that has taught me a lot.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS The guys down at the woodlot say they miss me but the numbers tell otherwise. They delivered their 400th "load" on Wednesday. Last year we stood at 343. Of course my preseason work to help fill the warehouse didn't hurt.


I hope for the best. By looking at the little smile in the last pic we can see which direction shes heading[emoji106]


----------



## Cedarkerf

Metals406 said:


> Pretty sloppy imo.


Yup snapping off a third of the tree and big slabs bustin out


----------



## Metals406

Cedarkerf said:


> Yup snapping off a third of the tree and big slabs bustin out


Sometimes a guy has to work a little fir his layout.

Them fellas either didn't know any better, or are lazy.


----------



## Gologit

1270d said:


> Thought this was interesting. Shows some steep ground anyhow. Must be southern hemisphere types.
> 
> The D7 using the arch: .




They must have wanted those logs real bad. Either that or the contract said they had to take them. They kinda acted like they didn't much care if they busted up the logs or not.
The guy on the Cat did a good job backing that arch. They're hard to back for any distance. Those things can be tippy. Pretty good job yarding with it too.


----------



## 1270d

The faller wasn't making scale the way he was planting them against the wall. 

those arches were used a lot out your way weren't they Gologit?


----------



## Gologit

Yes they were. Some were on tires, some were on tracks. LOL...I never really liked either one.


----------



## Spotted Owl

I've only seen an arch used a handful of times. All but one seemed more work and pain in the butt than it was worth. The other was an old school cat skinner. I've said it before and he was a shining example of, enjoying watching people who know what they're doing. That guy did some neat stuff with that thing. Rigging off it and actually able to move some huge wood, I didn't think that the cat was big enough to move. Lots to learn from the old guys, specially if the younger guy could pocket their ego and pay attention.

I must be turning into that, get off my lawn guy. It just seems that younger guys as a whole, don't give two hoots about what the older guys have to teach. It sickens me sometimes to think about all the experience and knowledge that is lost as these guys age and disappear into retirement or worse. Pull your head out kids and pay attention, this could all be past down if interest is shown.



Owl


----------



## 1270d

It would be nice if there was even some guys around here younger than me (or older) that wanted to log anymore. Heads in the rear or not there just isn't anyone that wants to do it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i don't think they care owl.
1270 they ain't comin..........all i see behind me is my shadow.....


----------



## Cedarkerf

Amazing how many arches we have around as yard ornaments somebody used to use em should make a small drive and see how may we have within 5 miles. We still have a small hard core group of local loggers out here.


----------



## 1270d

Its too bad really. Its a very enjoyable job. The draw for the blue collar types around here is iron mines. Starting out around 100k. Wood prices aren't good enough to even come close to that on the best year. 

I'd work in the mines too if you were compensated for your effort and skill, not seniority. I hate modern unions. Hate em.


----------



## treeslayer2003

thing is, i know guys that can but don't like it. my son is good on a skidder, i seen him pull a load in a hour n a half. he just won't do it every day. i guess we are different........


----------



## northmanlogging

micro soft and boeing/boing. Cush jobs high wages little actual work... if its not those to its assorted "Tech" jobs lotta ass sittin and getting paid for it, hard to compete with breaking a sweat and getting cut bruised and scraped for not a whole lot of money.

Timber prices have been working their way back up over the last couple of years, and I've noticed a whole lot more gyppo's around, whether its good or bad I don't care, most of em wont make it far.

Not saying I'm any better I did start this trip when Hemlock was going for 150 mbf and Doug Fir was 175-180, and managed to not loose money in the process, haven't really made much so far but I got a bunch of equipment now...

There are even more tree services now than there where 5 years ago... enough that I don't see ass puh lunk out nearly as often, which is fine since I kinda figured them as hacks anyway...

P.S. I started dragging chokers behind an arch like that, when I was 11... my uncle never had a problem putting it anywhere he wanted, almost effortless... the winch on the other hand... last time I helped him log low gear was gone and the brake ratchet thing was broken... not to mention not having enough cash to put diesel in the ole D4... Its a long story and the logging was being done to save his property.


----------



## slowp

They are yard ornaments around here too. There is a house in Morton with some huge blocks as yard ornaments. They are painted cheerful colors.

A gypo logger went to work at Boeing. He wasn't impressed but I think he has stuck with it. The money is more dependable even though he said it was very boring work.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> They are yard ornaments around here too. There is a house in Morton with some huge blocks as yard ornaments. They are painted cheerful colors.
> 
> A gypo logger went to work at Boeing. He wasn't impressed but I think he has stuck with it. The money is more dependable even though he said it was very boring work.


Yup I make great money for the amount of work I do would love to work in the woods full time but pays to good. I got into aviation when Mr spotted owl changed the face of the timber industry as the number of unemployed timber folks increased saw the writing on the wall. Fortunately I work on airplanes that fly not in the factory
Heck I make great money if I had to bust my hump.


----------



## Metals406

I can say in my own experience, that it's not always the younger generation unwilling to learn about the timber industry, and want to work in it. 

When I was logging full time, the oldest brother of the family, and also the head faller, encourage me to quit the company and move on to something else. Shortly after that I followed his advice, and moved on. Mostly because his brother was a real butt face, & I wanted to kill him. 
In order to get the experience that I needed or wanted, I had to jump through flaming hoops to get help from older timber fallers and guys that were established. 

Their reasoning was sound, they knew it was dangerous, the money wasn't that good, and the future of logging is bleak.

Many of them are fathers, and refuse to teach their own sons, for fear that they would be killed, maimed, or not be able to pay the bills when they were trying to establish a family.

It's true, that you have to really love it to want to do it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Metals406 said:


> I can say in my own experience, that it's not always the younger generation unwilling to learn about the timber industry, and want to work in it.
> 
> When I was logging full time, the oldest brother of the family, and also the head faller, encourage me to quit the company and move on to something else. Shortly after that I followed his advice, and moved on. Mostly because his brother was a real butt face, & I wanted to kill him.
> In order to get the experience that I needed or wanted, I had to jump through flaming hoops to get help from older timber fallers and guys that were established.
> 
> Their reasoning was sound, they knew it was dangerous, the money wasn't that good, and the future of logging is bleak.
> 
> Many of them are fathers, and refuse to teach their own sons, for fear that they would be killed, maimed, or not be able to pay the bills when they were trying to establish a family.
> 
> It's true, that you have to really love it to want to do it.


yes, thats true.......how ever i have done worse........much worse actualy. the woods has been good to me.....its home.


----------



## slowp

Well, I cut the hinge off my alder of the day. It was a small one and well committed no harm done this time. I haven't run my saw for a while, so better get more practice!


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> ... or not be able to pay the bills when they were trying to establish a family.



The kids coming up today are a little sharper and a lot more well informed than I was at that age. They have more information quickly available, and on a wider scope, than their Dads or Granddads. They can see what logging has turned into and they don't want to wind up with obsolete skills when they're too old to retrain. They look farther down the road than the kids did when I was starting out. They look down the road at a logging career and they don't like what they see. Can't say as I blame them much. The opportunities won't be there for them like they were for me.

I was lucky to always be able to make a good living in the woods but a lot of it _was_ luck, just being in the right place at the right time. My skill sets aren't unique among my peers and there are a thousand guys that can do everything I can do...and probably do it better. I'd get mad sometimes and quit and try other things but all I ever really wanted to do was log. Logging turned out okay for me but I don't blame a young guy for not wanting to do it.

The last guy I trained to fall was my nephew and he already had a good background in logging. He went out on his own, running his own numbers and living like a gypsy with a tin hat, and decided that he might be better off going to college. He still picks up side money with his saws but he's half way to a Forestry degree now. Smart kid.


----------



## treeslayer2003

glad to hear your nephew is doing well........however i have a different opinion of why many won't show up to the woods..........or any where else for that matter.


----------



## rwoods

Metals406 said:


> I can say in my own experience, that it's not always the younger generation unwilling to learn about the timber industry, and want to work in it.
> 
> When I was logging full time, the oldest brother of the family, and also the head faller, encourage me to quit the company and move on to something else. Shortly after that I followed his advice, and moved on. Mostly because his brother was a real butt face, & I wanted to kill him.
> In order to get the experience that I needed or wanted, I had to jump through flaming hoops to get help from older timber fallers and guys that were established.
> 
> *Their reasoning was sound, they knew it was dangerous, the money wasn't that good, and the future of logging is bleak.
> 
> Many of them are fathers, and refuse to teach their own sons, for fear that they would be killed, maimed, or not be able to pay the bills when they were trying to establish a family.*
> 
> It's true, that you have to really love it to want to do it.



A lot of truth there. But for the discouragement of past generations for the above stated reasons, my life would have taken a different path. I complied, broke the mold of earning a living from the earth, and made two generations proud. I sometimes wonder though if I would have been more content if I had at least chosen an outdoor path. Then again I would probably be broke and/or dead. I know I would sometimes have been wetter, hotter and/or colder than I like. Ron


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> glad to hear your nephew is doing well........however i have a different opinion of why many won't show up to the woods..........or any where else for that matter.


 


I know what you mean. I'll spare you the "old guy rant" about kids today not having the work ethic that their elders have but in many cases it's true.
But what do we expect? 
When kids are _given_ things that they don't have to put forth any effort to obtain it creates an attitude of entitlement. I don't know all the mental processes involved but if something comes easily...toys, gadgets, clothes, cars, an education, a lifestyle where every need is met with no expectation of any effort on the recipient's part... not just once but again and again over a period of years, does it really have any worth to the person getting it? 
I've seen some good, responsible, hard working kids and I've seen the other kind too. Same with adults. I know of two thirty-something guys who still live at home with every need still being met by Mommy and Daddy. They're distant relatives. I avoid them.
I also know of a couple of twenty something guys who are more responsible and productive than most older people. One of them was a clerk in a convenience store who got on as a clean-up man at a local lumber mill. He shoveled sawdust for a year and then started working his way up. He's training to be a millwright now. He got the chance to move ahead because he worked hard and did what he was supposed to do. He doubled his wages from 7-11, has health benefits for his wife and kids, and truly believes he's the luckiest guy around.
The other one is my nephew. He logs in the summer, works whenever he can at whatever he can find in the winter, and is putting himself through college. He doesn't sleep much or sit in front of the TV either.
Those good kids are out there. It's just that the other kind, the kind that makes us cuss and tear our hair, are easier to find.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Besides some with smarts, I certainly hope that streak grows, a huge dose of ego, I think from what I see there is an epidemic. 

LAZY, and Expectant. 

Kids that want the pay and status, but don't want to put in the work/time to get it. Enough to try and fool their way through it. Frustrating to see the potential they hold, and they don't want anything to do with it themselves. Some could be amazing if they gave a half hearted try. There is one thing that stands out among them, many do more work getting out of work than they would have to do if they did the job.

Makes it refreshing when you do run into a kid with drive and down to earth thoughts. They're easy to spot, cause you can't get away from them. They stick to anyone with knowledge and willingness to teach like a puppy dog. 

The new generation coming up gives me worry. Some though give me the thought that things will be just fine, I hope that crowd grows.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> i would at least verify ownership and get the permit. those folks will know if any thing is goin on with the property. you might as well try and get along with them if your gonna log.......you'll be seeing alot of them.
> good luck with it northy. i don't give up on work easy, but i will stay legal any more.



This goes back a few days... county web sight was down over the weekend... any way... Guess what... names on the title don't match names given in person, and its listed funny in the tax records so to log it legally I'd have to change how its listed, not to mention contacting legal owner... so guess who's running away now! 

It kinda sucks cause it really is some very nice timber, and probably enough for me to cost for a few months after cutting it... Oh well there are other forests to plunder.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i thought it sounded a little fishy...........good on you for checking it out right. this was a lesson.......you did very well. talk is always BS, fact is what you have to find and you did. it could have turned out to be up n up.
yep, there will be other woods to buy.........keep at it. i buy around 50% of what i hear of/look at.


----------



## northmanlogging

yeah, just had a good run lately... not much work coming in but I'm getting most of it... turning down some though... this wasn't the first I've run away from, one guy had 7 trees, 3 codominant 1 growing through the middle of a giant pigeon cage... 2 of em part of a wood fence... then theres the cotton wood swamps... bunch of worthless timber and even more mudd...


----------



## madhatte

First few blowdowns following this storm cut out of the way. Pretty nice DF, really. Some on the low flats were fire-damaged and brittle, some up high were root rot, but most were just unlucky. Same roads, same directions, same places as every other storm. Same branches shook free from the same trees, even. Lotta deja vu in these here woods.


----------



## treeslayer2003

5 count load today......not heavy, just couldn't get no more to sit up there. big sticks won't lay right in a trailer.
no pics, i forgot the camera.......flame me for it lol.


----------



## KYLogger

Consider yourself "flamed"  Thanks for nothing! LOL


----------



## KiwiBro

Good times...good times:



We need a fugly stump competition.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yikes, was there any blood on the scene?


----------



## KiwiBro

Fortunately, nup. Unless fences bleed, in which case I think the patient bled out in short order and died at the scene.


----------



## HuskStihl

KiwiBro said:


> Fortunately, nup. Unless fences bleed, in which case I think the patient bled out in short order and died at the scene.


My inner child bleeds a little every time I kill a fence


----------



## KiwiBro

HuskStihl said:


> My inner child bleeds a little every time I kill a fence


It's usually my wallet that bleeds the most, but in this case the HO was happy to roll the dice. But if not making the finals, such a stump would surely get an dishonourable mention in any fugly stump competition. It was so ugly it was pretty. Pretty ugly. Reminds my of my barber chair stump a while back. 

A bit like my waistline, the stumps aren't getting any prettier over the years, only bigger.


----------



## Samlock

I just came across with this at the local grocery in Berlin Germany.







Tastes like cough syrup. Which may not be as far fletched as it seems at first glance. You might just fab a some sort of a purple drink concept out of that, methinks.


----------



## HuskStihl

Sounds like Southern Comfort


----------



## northmanlogging

So I got me a 6 pack of this shinola back stuff... better not be a disappointment...


----------



## HuskStihl




----------



## KiwiBro

Dammit, can't find my barber chair stump pic.

This'll have to do. What's not shown is the steep hill out to the left that changed the mega tension wood to compression, all while trying to wreck the fence I was trying to save, or the 1/2 dozen other trees just like this one, and leaving the saw running at the stumps, for about 20 mins while the angry wasps found some other pin cushion to attack. Oh, and it was a cheapie job for friends who were smart enough to find some other fool to do it.


----------



## lfnh

from lost archives.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lfnh said:


> from lost archives.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388252


oh thats terrible from a selling point of view at least


----------



## lfnh

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh thats terrible from a selling point of view at least


 
yup, but keep readin fibers good for what ales ya.

wait, hold the phone, someone call bs one that one


----------



## KYLogger

You mean my stumps aren't supposed to look like that?!?!?!


----------



## lfnh

Pffttt.
buyer's remorse


----------



## Gologit

KYLogger said:


> You mean my stumps aren't supposed to look like that?!?!?!



Nope and not like these either....












We didn't get any pictures of the jack-strawed rats nest that this produced but Slowp and I spent a whole day cleaning up after the moron who did this.


----------



## treeslayer2003

looks like pungy sticks for a giant trap

why did they cut those any way?


----------



## paccity




----------



## Spotted Owl

That looks familiar. Where you been stompin around?



Owl


----------



## paccity

on the gooseneck gold creek cross over.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Was up there yesterday afternoon. Lots of new units marked out, call in to BLM to see what's available. Every time I'm ready something blows up and firewood gets put to the wayside. No slacking off like last year, we need 12- 15 cord and the folks need refilled, about 6 cord. There's always a few need by some folks that just can't get out to do it anymore too. Might have to break down and bring in a couple self loaders.

Go up past the gravel pile, check out some of that action. Decent alder, some with kind of a face, some with a kerf face, many with no face just backed up, all chaired, some must have been a horrific experience. Kevin doesn't seemed impressed at all and is really making sure all the waiver paper work is signed up tight. Neighbor was getting permits this last week and was telling me about it.

Scary things happen close to roads.



Owl


----------



## KYLogger

Wow.................looks like something the firewood hacks around here leave behind......... How is the attrition rate sow low for these morons???


----------



## 1270d

Gologit said:


> Nope and not like these either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get any pictures of the jack-strawed rats nest that this produced but Slowp and I spent a whole day cleaning up after the moron who did this.




Looks like rommel's asparagus


----------



## northmanlogging

KYLogger said:


> Wow.................looks like something the firewood hacks around here leave behind......... How is the attrition rate sow low for these morons???



They say when yer drunk you have a better chance of surviving impacts, something about the reaction time being too slow to0 tense yer muscles up so you just rag doll...

That and the gods take pity on fools and drunks.


----------



## northmanlogging

By the way that big fir job I mention earlier, all the stumps looked like this... same guy maybe?


----------



## RandyMac

Stumps do tell most of the story, some stumps last a very long time, providing future generations proof of your skill or otherwise.
My brother could read trees ok, but he was a bit of a hacker, went after them like he was collecting a debt. Cousin Kev was a great technical sawyer, his stumps almost always looked great, but he couldn't read a tree worth a damn.


----------



## hseII

Gologit said:


> Nope and not like these either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get any pictures of the jack-strawed rats nest that this produced but Slowp and I spent a whole day cleaning up after the moron who did this.


Looks like a Cemetery


----------



## hseII

I need a new lid.

The silver ones from Bailey's are made in China, which I was unaware of until I received it.

The head gear was faulty, so I sent it back.

Where's the best place to get a good lid?


----------



## mdavlee

hseII said:


> I need a new lid.
> 
> The silver ones from Bailey's are made in China, which I was unaware of until I received it.
> 
> The head gear was faulty, so I sent it back.
> 
> Where's the best place to get a good lid?


EBay for a Mac T 4 point. Get a new suspension from madsens.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Nope and not like these either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get any pictures of the jack-strawed rats nest that this produced but Slowp and I spent a whole day cleaning up after the moron who did this.


You weren't supposed to show my stumps dangit!!


----------



## Samlock

Hunting mammoths, are you, Nate?


----------



## BeatCJ

mdavlee said:


> EBay for a Mac T 4 point. Get a new suspension from madsens.


Madsen' s has the whole thing in their catalog, don't know where they are made, though. http://www.madsens1.com/catalog.htm

I was looking a while ago, I know I found tin hats made in the U.S. More money than I was prepared to spend at the time. I can get a plastic Bullard from work for free.


----------



## Gologit

BeatCJ said:


> Madsen' s has the whole thing in their catalog, don't know where they are made, though. http://www.madsens1.com/catalog.htm
> 
> I was looking a while ago, I know I found tin hats made in the U.S. More money than I was prepared to spend at the time. I can get a plastic Bullard from work for free.


 Plastic hats are for construction workers. And farmers.


----------



## hseII

Gologit said:


> Plastic hats are for construction workers. And farmers.


My work hat is the plastic regular const. Hat: obviously  

I've been noticing a lot of dead hangers lately when I'm in the woods, so I'm going to start wearing something besides a cap from now on


----------



## hseII

mdavlee said:


> EBay for a Mac T 4 point. Get a new suspension from madsens.


I must Bedouin it wrong....

None on there


----------



## mdavlee

hseII said:


> I must Bedouin it wrong....
> 
> None on there


I'll see if I can find you some here shortly


----------



## hseII

BeatCJ said:


> Madsen' s has the whole thing in their catalog, don't know where they are made, though. http://www.madsens1.com/catalog.htm
> 
> I was looking a while ago, I know I found tin hats made in the U.S. More money than I was prepared to spend at the time. I can get a plastic Bullard from work for free.


China.
I just called


----------



## Trx250r180

do mac t hard hats come in different sizes or is my head just huge ?


----------



## BeatCJ

Gologit said:


> Plastic hats are for construction workers. And farmers.


I started wearing plastic when I was climbing power poles, building cable TV systems. None of the PUD crew wore tin.


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> do mac t hard hats come in different sizes or is my head just huge ?


Oooh.
Glad you brought that up cause I've got a head that won't fit in a 5 gallon bucket when I'm sober


----------



## Gologit

BeatCJ said:


> I started wearing plastic when I was climbing power poles, building cable TV systems. None of the PUD crew wore tin.




I wouldn't wear a tin hat around wires either but I never climbed poles. The only climbing I did was topping spar trees to hang rigging from.

You couldn't get me within range of power lines. Those guys earn their money.


----------



## BeatCJ

I never climbed a tree, enough issues climbing across nails, staples, yard sale signs. It's funny how many people do similar jobs, but wouldn't want anything to do with the other one. The only time I had an issue with power was cleaning up after a big storm and someone's big generator was backfeeding the line, and we had a hot neutral. The boss said that was enough for the day.


----------



## mdavlee

hseII said:


> Oooh.
> Glad you brought that up cause I've got a head that won't fit in a 5 gallon bucket when I'm sober


Text sent


----------



## hseII

mdavlee said:


> Text sent


Thank You Mike


----------



## hseII

Gologit said:


> I wouldn't wear a tin hat around wires either but I never climbed poles. The only climbing I did was topping spar trees to hang rigging from.
> 
> You couldn't get me within range of power lines. Those guys earn their money.


I don't give a damn about being no pole cat


----------



## treeslayer2003

Trx250r180 said:


> do mac t hard hats come in different sizes or is my head just huge ?


don't feel bad, my head is small i guess..........never have one to fit me right.


----------



## madhatte

Trx250r180 said:


> or is my head just huge ?



Your head and mine, too. I will say this: the newest generation of Skull Buckets (the ones that don't actually say that on them) have a suspension that stays on my head really well. The ratchety bit flops down really far and hooks on like nobody's business. Folks can hate on China all they want, but I like that the hat stays put.


----------



## rwoods

Christmas came yesterday for me:



Chest line removed, feeding tube removed, auxiliary air removed and a new room where she can stay with my daughter 24/7 until pain meds are completely withdrawn then HOME. 

Not a big enough emoticon available for this gift so these will have to do: 

Merry Christmas to you all, Ron


----------



## KiwiBro

Great news. Niece was born with transposed great arteries and ventricular septal defects (heart was ported  ). Can never thank enough the dedicated staff in those children's hospitals.

*edit*just waiting for her to get here so we can chop down a christmas tree together. It's our thing. She can be a lumberJill once a year with her crazy uncle. Not sure who looks forward to it the most.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. We too have had a great experience with the staff. Even if I was technically qualified, I don't know that I could do their job. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

Ron, merry christmas to you my my friend. so glad to hear of the little one doing well!


----------



## mdavlee

Merry Christmas to you guys. 

Ron I'm glad she's off the other stuff and doing well.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Christmas came yesterday for me:
> View attachment 388884
> 
> 
> Chest line removed, feeding tube removed, auxiliary air removed and a new room where she can stay with my daughter 24/7 until pain meds are completely withdrawn then HOME.
> 
> Not a big enough emoticon available for this gift so these will have to do:
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all, Ron


----------



## slowp

That's a very good Christmas gift.


----------



## SliverPicker




----------



## rwoods

Thank you, Patty and Gentlemen, for letting me share this off-topic blessing. I hope you are all safe, warm and dry for the holidays. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

rwoods said:


> Thank you, Patty and Gentlemen, for letting me share this off-topic blessing. I hope you are all safe, warm and dry for the holidays. Ron


Ron knowing that youngan is on the mend keeps me warm.


----------



## BeatCJ

That's great, and really, none of the other BS on here matters.


----------



## Spotted Owl

This is one for the books, congrats Gramps.



Owl


----------



## rwoods

BeatCJ said:


> That's great, and really, none of the other BS on here matters.



Thanks. There is plenty of good here as well. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I thought the whole point of this thread was rambling fellowship. As far as I'm concerned that precious pic is the post of the year.Not to mention the best christmas present ever. Jeff


----------



## Gologit

TheJollyLogger said:


> I thought the whole point of this thread was rambling fellowship. As far as I'm concerned that precious pic is the post of the year.Not to mention the best christmas present ever. Jeff


 You nailed it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup........Merry Cristmas Jeff


----------



## KYLogger

Glad to hear it! Merry Christmas, don't spoil her too much!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Definitely a lot prettier than one of Jon's stumps!!


----------



## HuskStihl

Not even same universe. She's a lot prettier than a TS stump (and they're awfully pretty)!


----------



## HuskStihl

Actually, speaking of daughters, here's mine in a shoot-out competition at a hockey clinic this morning


----------



## treeslayer2003

Merry Christmas to all of ya


----------



## rwoods

Merry Christmas to each of you. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Merry Christmas Y'all! Let the kiddoes know I just ran down to North Pole and watched Santa take off! They'd best get to bed!!


----------



## RandyMac

Ron, thank you, looking forward to reading it. The return address kinda threw me.

It is the 50th anniversary of the Christmas Flood.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## northmanlogging

Happy Yule, 12th night, quansa, haunaka, etc

Mrs P shouldn't probably watch this...



Enjoy your holidays folks


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> It is the 50th anniversary of the Christmas Flood.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!


 

50 years???!!! Dammit, I guess you're right. I'll have to look at the Times Standard and see if they're running stories about it.
We're headed out through Bull Creek and over the hill to the Mattole for Christmas. I'll pay my respects when I drive through.
Probably come back by way of Petrolia, Capetown, the Wildcat, and home.


----------



## Samlock

Hyvää joulua - Merry Christmas - Joyeux Noël - Frohe Weihnacht - to all of you loggers & foresters!


----------



## KYLogger

Oh....................dear Lord, junior set a new record..................... 3:30 am............. he is so excited. We convinced him to snuggle in bed with momma for a while. Oh..........to be 6 again! Now I have to go finish playing Santa, yes HuskStihl..................Santa is make believe........................ LOL


----------



## mdavlee

Merry Christmas everyone 

The baby woke up at her normal 5:30-6. The 5 year old is still sleeping and there's no one that wants to wake her up yet. She's got the worst case of I hate mornings I've ever seen in a small kid.


----------



## rwoods

RandyMac said:


> Ron, thank you, looking forward to reading it. The return address kinda threw me.
> 
> It is the 50th anniversary of the Christmas Flood.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!



You are welcome. You are not the first to pause at the return address. I guess I should have thrown in a subpoena with it. Ron


----------



## rwoods

My girls are all in their twenties and this is the first year that I have gotten to sleep in on Christmas. It's 9:10 and the house is as quiet as a mouse; the two girls here are still sleeping. We decided to postpone opening the presents until our little one is released which may happen in a week ; otherwise this place would be hopping around a Christmas breakfast with a roaring fire in the fireplace. The moral of this story is: Mike and KYlogger, you have many more early Christmas mornings to come. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

My six year old twins (Walker and Texas Ranger) woke up at 6am. Walker screamed for 10 minutes cause his first present wasn't a nerf gun. The oldest got an inexpensive compound bow, with explicit instructions to not shoot W or T.R. Daughter asked for receipts on every present. Wife got me a "microbrew of the month subscription". Now the cleanup begins........


----------



## slowp

Happy Christmas. I'm trying not to hork, it hurts too much. I will live though. 

I think Chocolate Labs know what day it is. He is happier than usual on Christmas. Not that he's ever very not happy. I will stay home, as are the friends I was going to get together with, we are all sick with nasty stuff. We are over the worst.

Have a good day.


----------



## 1270d

Merry Christmas folks! Oldest made his first attempt to wake us at 1am. Managed to hold him off till 730 though


----------



## slowp

Oh, I love the 24 hours of A Christmas Story. You'll shoot yer eye out.


----------



## rwoods

Hope you and your friends get well soon! Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

I put the peep sight too low


----------



## slowp

Is that the sun? It really does exist???


----------



## HuskStihl

Ya. Beautiful day here. Sunny and low 60's


----------



## Samlock

HuskStihl said:


> Actually, speaking of daughters, here's mine in a shoot-out competition at a hockey clinic this morning




Damn, she's good!


----------



## KYLogger

Good day............. we are fixing to eat a sugar cured ham provided to me by our happy current LO. He brought a few hams for us to the job the other day and said how happy he was with our work!! Makes you feel good, and made momma happy! Hope this day finds all in good health and spirits!


----------



## RandyMac

rwoods said:


> You are welcome. You are not the first to pause at the return address. I guess I should have thrown in a subpoena with it. Ron



I have a form I use at work, "Your request has been denied" it goes on in extreme bureaucratese explaining a nearly impossible recourse to the denial.


----------



## Samlock

Please tell me KY, what is this sugar cured ham? Is it a pig? What is it? Please. Me holding me throweupsseabsealssooonnn here. A long away far. Man.


----------



## KYLogger

Hog hams, that are cured with a sugar/molasses based brine and coating, versus the salt cured traditional hams. It's pretty much like "meat candy".


----------



## 1270d

KYLogger said:


> It's pretty much like "meat candy".



we had a tasty ham christmas eve. and it was pure meat candy.


----------



## stihl023/5

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## HuskStihl

stihl023/5 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Thanks! Same to you and u'r previous avatar, where ever she may be...........


----------



## stihl023/5

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks! Same to you and u'r previous avatar, where ever she may be...........


She might make a comeback!


----------



## treeslayer2003

hiya Kev


----------



## stihl023/5

Hi Mike.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> 50 years???!!! Dammit, I guess you're right. I'll have to look at the Times Standard and see if they're running stories about it.
> We're headed out through Bull Creek and over the hill to the Mattole for Christmas. I'll pay my respects when I drive through.
> Probably come back by way of Petrolia, Capetown, the Wildcat, and home.



Please let me know how the roads are from Capetown to Ferndale.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Ron, thank you, looking forward to reading it. The return address kinda threw me.
> 
> It is the 50th anniversary of the Christmas Flood.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!



So I guess that means I'm not in trouble for giving Ron your address?



rwoods said:


> You are welcome. You are not the first to pause at the return address. I guess I should have thrown in a subpoena with it. Ron



You sure made me pucker when I first saw your 'work' return address on a package a year or two ago....

Congratulations on the continued recovery of the Grandbaby. Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## northmanlogging




----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Please let me know how the roads are from Capetown to Ferndale.


 
That part of the road is good. Bull Creek is a mess though, lots of pot holes. Big pot holes. Frame bangers.


----------



## stihl023/5

Gologit said:


> That part of the road is good. Bull Creek is a mess though, lots of pot holes. Big pot holes. Frame bangers.


That sounds like Michigan.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> That part of the road is good. Bull Creek is a mess though, lots of pot holes. Big pot holes. Frame bangers.



I have a mild hankering to see Capetown, haven't been that way in a long time. When we were kids we spent a month staying with Helen Branstetter at the ranch.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Happy new year y'all


----------



## hseII

TheJollyLogger said:


> Happy new year y'all


Happy New Year Y'all


----------



## Cedarkerf

Finally made it down to Madsens a bought a few chainsaw accessories just a small load some chain a new falling axe some ultra some socks a wedge and a 36" bar scabbard and a couple other tid bits.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Finally made it down to Madsens a bought a few chainsaw accessories just a small load some chain a new falling axe some ultra some socks a wedge and a 36" bar scabbard and a couple other tid bits.View attachment 390985



That's it? That's all you got? You're slipping.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

That did show remarkable restraint.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Oh and the reason for the 36" scabbard


----------



## slowp

Did you get a new super secret chain for the rematch? I'll have to make a visit to Service Saw and get something special.


----------



## treeslayer2003

happy new year Jeff and the rest of yas.

ha! ya'lls axes come with a short handle..........we get jipped on this side every time.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Oh and the reason for the 36" scabbardView attachment 390994




I knew it!


----------



## Cedarkerf

treeslayer2003 said:


> happy new year Jeff and the rest of yas.
> 
> ha! ya'lls axes come with a short handle..........we get jipped on this side every time.


You can get em long or short handled at madsens.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Did you get a new super secret chain for the rematch? I'll have to make a visit to Service Saw and get something special.


No new super secret chain its in a silk lined box resting for next year. I do miss the bargin bin wedges the small blue ones are like 4 bucks now


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Did you get a new super secret chain for the rematch? I'll have to make a visit to Service Saw and get something special.


 

Don't bother with Service Saw. I'm working on a very special race chain. Just for you. 
But... it's a secret special grind known only to denizens of the Redwoods.. You can't even look at it until I put it on the saw.


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> No new super secret chain its in a silk lined box resting for next year. I do miss the bargin bin wedges the small blue ones are like 4 bucks now



Yeah. The bargain box of wedges has not appeared for a few years. Now they have socks on sale and seldom in my size. But we still have it good here. I don't plan to write any threads complaining about how bad our saw shops are.


----------



## treeslayer2003

slowp said:


> Yeah. The bargain box of wedges has not appeared for a few years. Now they have socks on sale and seldom in my size. But we still have it good here. I don't plan to write any threads complaining about how bad our saw shops are.


i will trade you 3 [all thats here within 45 miles] for one half of one of yours. i'll even throw in a counter dofus lol.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Good score.

Best wedge buster I have used. 

I usually need more than one wedge though. We're on our way up in the next while. Being mostly color blind those blues are the only color we don't have to search for when they land.

What's that second button on the top of the saw all about?



Owl


----------



## Cedarkerf

Spotted Owl said:


> Good score.
> 
> Best wedge buster I have used.
> 
> I usually need more than one wedge though. We're on our way up in the next while. Being mostly color blind those blues are the only color we don't have to search for when they land.
> 
> What's that second button on the top of the saw all about?
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


Its a black grommet to hold the plastic on. I have a pile of wedges I actually bought that " accessory " / wedge as a prop to pull somebodies leg who thinks occasionally I go overboard with saw accessories at Madsens. They still have a ton of blues you just have to pay for em now.


----------



## mdavlee

Cedarkerf said:


> Oh and the reason for the 36" scabbardView attachment 390994


I bought that same axe this past year. Sharp and will splatter a wedge pretty good if you miss hit. 

What's Madsens getting for the 661? they haven't hit the local.ahop yet that I know of.


----------



## rwoods

mdavlee, there is one here in Greeneville. The next time I am in the shop I'll check the price for you. It will be in standard East coast dress. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

uh oh... and here I though I was done buying saws for a little while... Haven't been in the local shop for a few weeks now, maybe they gots one in stock?


----------



## mdavlee

rwoods said:


> mdavlee, there is one here in Greeneville. The next time I am in the shop I'll check the price for you. It will be in standard East coast dress. Ron


I want the R model if I'm buying one. No need to not get it. I haven't been to the coop in a few weeks to see if they've got one yet.


----------



## Cedarkerf

mdavlee said:


> I bought that same axe this past year. Sharp and will splatter a wedge pretty good if you miss hit.
> 
> What's Madsens getting for the 661? they haven't hit the local.ahop yet that I know of.



661 R PHO $ 1020
36" Stihl light bar $ 154
Madsens power tune $150
I was very happy with the price but I already expected them to have a good price as usual.


----------



## mdavlee

Cedarkerf said:


> 661 R PHO $ 1020
> 36" Stihl light bar $ 154
> Madsens power tune $150
> I was very happy with the price but I already expected them to have a good price as usual.


Yeah that would be worth it to have someone buy it out there and ship it to me. I doubt I could get the R model for under $1200 here before tax.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> 661 R PHO $ 1020
> 36" Stihl light bar $ 154
> Madsens power tune $150
> I was very happy with the price but I already expected them to have a good price as usual.




That's a good price for PHO. What exactly is a Madsens power tune?


----------



## Cedarkerf

They say it's like blue printing and a port and polish I've known about it for years have heard good things about it. They said none of the original batch of 661s they did never had any problems before the recall said they've been very reliable. They say the power tune gives about 10 % power increase they have them done in the box in stock. I'm guessing kinda like what Jasha did to your 660


Gologit said:


> That's a good price for PHO. What exactly is a Madsens power tune?


----------



## mdavlee

Gologit said:


> That's a good price for PHO. What exactly is a Madsens power tune?


Mild port job. They were cutting the pistons in them to change port timing.


----------



## Gologit

Brian and Mike....
Okay, that makes sense. If what Madsens does will wake up a saw like Jasha's work woke up my 660 it would be well worth the price.
Dammit, now I have to think a little. I'd almost talked myself out of getting a 661 and into just keeping the 461 instead. I even turned down the one I'd ordered here when it came in and let a friend take it .
You guys are a couple of troublemakers.


----------



## Spotted Owl

That there is a might good looking saw. What is PHO?

Is there actually such a thing as overboard? I didn't realize you could have enough, let alone to much.

Anyone know where a guy can find a single jack, less than the price of a used car?

I know of two guys around that have Madesns tuned saws. They are very happy with what was done. Both describe the saws as just right.



Owl


----------



## Cedarkerf

Spotted Owl said:


> That there is a might good looking saw. What is PHO?
> 
> Is there actually such a thing as overboard? I didn't realize you could have enough, let alone to much.
> 
> Anyone know where a guy can find a single jack, less than the price of a used car?
> 
> I know of two guys around that have Madesns tuned saws. They are very happy with what was done. Both describe the saws as just right.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


PHO is power head only without bar


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> Brian and Mike....
> Okay, that makes sense. If what Madsens does will wake up a saw like Jasha's work woke up my 660 it would be well worth the price.
> Dammit, now I have to think a little. I'd almost talked myself out of getting a 661 and into just keeping the 461 instead. I even turned down the one I'd ordered here when it came in and let a friend take it .
> You guys are a couple of troublemakers.



Here I been thinking you were immune to such thoughts - not the troublemaker ones - the bigger and badder chain saw ones. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Spotted Owl said:


> That there is a might good looking saw. What is PHO?
> 
> Is there actually such a thing as overboard? I didn't realize you could have enough, let alone to much.
> 
> Anyone know where a guy can find a single jack, less than the price of a used car?
> 
> I know of two guys around that have Madesns tuned saws. They are very happy with what was done. Both describe the saws as just right.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl




There is some dude out of Oregone selling a new Silvey knock off, but I think he wants 1500 or some nonsense...

SLowes has 20 ton bottle jacks for like 100, mine have worked fine for a year or so. piece of 3/8 plate and some tubing made a fairly good top plate.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Here I been thinking you were immune to such thoughts - not the troublemaker ones - the bigger and badder chain saw ones. Ron



LOL, I'm not immune. 
There's just something about a good, powerful, smooth running big saw falling the size timber that it's worthy of that still makes the hairs on the back of my neck tingle a little. 

Do I actually _need_ a 661? Not really. The 461 does a good job and the PM850 that Eccentric and his tribe put together for me is a great saw. Both will carry a 32" bar easily. I just like to be able to stand on one side of the tree and do all my cutting without dodging around like a monkey ****ing a football.

I have enough work for a saw that will run a 42" bar to justify the 661. LOL...if I don't I can sure find some, probably more work than I want. I ran one for a while before they were released the first time and I liked it. Having Madsen's or TreeSlingr massage one for me would be ideal. So, _ need_? No. _Want?_ Absolutely.

Besides, when we have the PNW GTG...which you have a standing invitation to by the way...Cedarkerf and I can have 661 races.


----------



## Spotted Owl

northmanlogging said:


> There is some dude out of Oregone selling a new Silvey knock off, but I think he wants 1500 or some nonsense...
> 
> SLowes has 20 ton bottle jacks for like 100, mine have worked fine for a year or so. piece of 3/8 plate and some tubing made a fairly good top plate.



Can you explain the tubing part of this? I'm not picturing tubing in my head.



Owl


----------



## treeslayer2003

Bob did you get that 461 ported? i am really thinking about another one.......


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Besides, when we have the PNW GTG...which you have a standing invitation to by the way...Cedarkerf and I can have 661 races.



Between you and Patty startin to feel like a targets on my back


----------



## rwoods

Bob, I appreciate the standing invitation. Who knows what the future holds. Be careful with that old MAC, I understand that the guy who spun the loops for it hasn't done too many. Ron


----------



## Joe46

I had Madsen's do my Husky 372 Big Bore. Runs real nice. They charged me $150.00. They will only do saws they sell, so you can't send them one if you didn't buy it from them.


----------



## Gologit

Joe46 said:


> I had Madsen's do my Husky 372 Big Bore. Runs real nice. They charged me $150.00. They will only do saws they sell, so you can't send them one if you didn't buy it from them.



Thanks for that Joe. It might be just the excuse I need for a road trip to Warshington.


----------



## northmanlogging

Spotted Owl said:


> Can you explain the tubing part of this? I'm not picturing tubing in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Just some 2" ? schedule 80 round tubing that fits over the ram on the jack, I may even have some more floating around, all it really does is keep the plate in one place, and allows it to sit against the but of the log. Weld the tubing to the plate set plate assembly on jack, pump away... One jack on a back leaner 40" fir and I bent the handle but it did lift it, with some help with the wedges, 2 jacks on a 5' spruce was no problem


----------



## Spotted Owl

northmanlogging said:


> Just some 2" ? schedule 80 round tubing that fits over the ram on the jack, I may even have some more floating around, all it really does is keep the plate in one place, and allows it to sit against the but of the log. Weld the tubing to the plate set plate assembly on jack, pump away... One jack on a back leaner 40" fir and I bent the handle but it did lift it, with some help with the wedges, 2 jacks on a 5' spruce was no problem




Got it. For some reason I was thinking rubber tubing. Don't know why. Now I know why I couldn't picture it. I was thinking like the springs on a Silvey or something. Are you talking just a nub, enough to cover the head of the ram to hold the plate in place? Our local Napa has a fair sale right now on 40 ton bottles. Will the plate still pivot some to keep good contact with the wood, so it doesn't try and spit? Bottles have made me nervous in the past, not much other choice now, unless someone looking is willing to sell an organ or something.

Thanks



Owl


----------



## madhatte

There's an outfit in OR making new tree jacks. They are not affiliated with Silvey, to the best of my knowledge. I just googled them and not much came up but they're active on the Facebooks. Borntrager is the name of the outfit. They make a neat little toolbox/carrying case for them, too, which uses the pump handle to contain and carry everything.


----------



## northmanlogging

Borntrager is the one I was thinking of, they advertise on C's list...

Owl, the tubing just slips over the top of the ram, and keeps the plate centered, should be enough slop to allow it to tilt but keep planted on the ram, the tubing is about an inch long, also helps to reinforce the top plate a wee bit. One of mine has a bit of a curve to it now, but it still works pretty good. Maybe I'll get some pics later.


----------



## BeatCJ

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/tls/4780262799.html

Ouch! $1500 for the small one! I'm pretty sure if I had a need, I would fab up my own. I have some 1/2" plate and 2" round tubing laying around.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Ran the 661 a bit today the anti vibe is so smooth compared to the old 066 I would say its at least as smooth as my 372 xpw. Really like the new control switch it no longer has a warm start position and after you kill it switch snaps back to run position automatically so ready to start when you pick it back up. Punched the oiler pin in and at 2/3 setting more than plenty of oil for 36" bar. Feels like a typical stihl my husky still feels foreign to me. Good throttle response revs as soon as you pull the trigger. Very well balanced with the 36" light bar. The Stihl light weight bar is much more rigid than the flexy flyer Oregon RW bars. Single pull starts every time after its warm. Glad somebody figured out stainless is the way to go for a muffler. Doesn't have the fat bottom girl feel of the 066 they narrowed it up a bit. I can take or leave the flippy caps wouldnt mind screw in caps. Just some random thoughts some may be interested in.


----------



## madhatte

Solid review.


----------



## mdavlee

Cedarkerf said:


> Ran the 661 a bit today the anti vibe is so smooth compared to the old 066 I would say its at least as smooth as my 372 xpw. Really like the new control switch it no longer has a warm start position and after you kill it switch snaps back to run position automatically so ready to start when you pick it back up. Punched the oiler pin in and at 2/3 setting more than plenty of oil for 36" bar. Feels like a typical stihl my husky still feels foreign to me. Good throttle response revs as soon as you pull the trigger. Very well balanced with the 36" light bar. The Stihl light weight bar is much more rigid than the flexy flyer Oregon RW bars. Single pull starts every time after its warm. Glad somebody figured out stainless is the way to go for a muffler. Doesn't have the fat bottom girl feel of the 066 they narrowed it up a bit. I can take or leave the flippy caps wouldnt mind screw in caps. Just some random thoughts some may be interested in.
> 
> View attachment 391384


Dang it. Who can get one tax free out there?


----------



## KiwiBro

Do you realise the rest of us mere mortals relied heavily on you lot to show us the real path of chainsaw enlightenment?

But now I see you sages teetering on a sycophantic Stihl brink and drooling like lovestruck teenagers, there simply is no point denying the world has tipped on it's axis beyond the point of no return.

As soon as the banks open from the holidays, I'ma gonna order me a pallet of these here wondersaws, shipping all of them to any hotrod saw builder that does good t-shirts, hats and fridge magnets, signing your names to the loan document, then sending them on to some Ebola plagued area or perhaps just to the UN so they can cure cancer or some such blight on humanity.

Ummm, could I please have your full names and addresses for the credit checks? I'd use mine but I'm drowning in debt as it is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## northmanlogging

Sure, name is Oliver Clothsoff, 12 east downing ST London England


----------



## KiwiBro

northmanlogging said:


> Sure, name is Oliver Clothsoff, 12 east downing ST London England


Thank you. My bank being no stranger to down-trowing loan applicants or taking the shirts off their backs, I'm reasonably confident the loan will be approved now.


----------



## Gologit

Anybody interested in a 461R? PHO. Stock except for a Weber full wrap and a dual port muffler. Approximately 75 hours of run time since new on 100LL and Bailey's synthetic at 40:1. Good saw. $850.00
If there's no interest here I'll put in the Trading Post.

These pictures were taken when it was new. It's not quite this nice now but it's close. No major scars, scratches, dings or dents. Nobody ran it but me.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I might be in a couple weeks...


----------



## Skeans

Gologit said:


> Thanks for that Joe. It might be just the excuse I need for a road trip to Warshington.


They use to do up top ends they'd sell as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Anybody interested in a 461R? PHO. Stock except for a Weber full wrap and a dual port muffler. Approximately 75 hours of run time since new on 100LL and Bailey's synthetic at 40:1. Good saw. $850.00
> If there's no interest here I'll put in the Trading Post.
> 
> These pictures were taken when it was new. It's not quite this nice now but it's close. No major scars, scratches, dings or dents. Nobody ran it but me.


hey that thing looks familer lol.
bad time for me Bob, been off two weeks for winter shut down........a month from now.......no, i'll get another one when time is right.
i thought you was gonna get it ported? besides ya got to have more than one saw........need a back up.


----------



## madhatte

That thing sure is nice. I'm half-tempted to snap it up and sell my almost-new 440 to pay for it. That's something I'll have to give a moment or two of thought to.


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey that thing looks familer lol.
> bad time for me Bob, been off two weeks for winter shut down........a month from now.......no, i'll get another one when time is right.
> i thought you was gonna get it ported? besides ya got to have more than one saw........need a back up.



I _was_ going to get the 461 ported, just never had enough clear time to get it done. You know how that goes.

I don't have anything solid on the books until March...weather permitting...and the PM850 will handle anything that comes up in the meantime. Eccentric sure did a fine job putting that one together.

I'll probably get the 661 from Madsen's and get it massaged a little like Cedarkerf did. Besides which, I can use the saw as an excuse for a road trip.

The guy that ran our local good saw shop died and I don't care to deal with his kids who took over the business. The little bastards offered me a good trade in on the 461 but then they kicked the price of the 661 up to compensate. I think they'd rather sell lawnmowers and leaf blowers to yuppies than deal with a bunch of knuckle draggers in suspenders and hickory shirts. They'll probably get their wish.


----------



## treeslayer2003

aw crap......sounds like dealers here. some one will buy that saw quikly i bet.


----------



## northmanlogging

Did I get lucky with the local shop? Owner is just a little older than me and a hell of a good guy, my other favorite is a few miles away and getting more then a little old, his kids don't want anything to do with the shop anymore... From what I hear he hasn't learned to slow down any though...


----------



## BeatCJ

Our local shop switched hands a few times, just not enough business for a stand alone saw shop any more. It closed, then the local hardware store became a Stihl dealer. The owner doesn't do any discounting, but his son that runs the saw shop part does. I really like working with him, nice kid, in his mid-twenties.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Did I get lucky with the local shop? Owner is just a little older than me and a hell of a good guy, my other favorite is a few miles away and getting more then a little old, his kids don't want anything to do with the shop anymore... From what I hear he hasn't learned to slow down any though...



I know what you mean. My dealer, and the way he did business, spoiled me. I dealt with him and his shop for almost 30 years and never had a complaint. If I needed parts after hours he had a lock box out back and I'd just sign the slip, grab the parts, and go. I've seen him rob a display saw for parts if the situation was serious enough... like when somebody...not naming names... clipped a 660 with the blade on a Cat and needed a new clutch cover.

Funny thing about that parts box. There must have been fifty guys that had a key or knew where the spare key was hidden and I don't remember anybody ever having anything stolen. The new owners don't have the parts box any more. They want cash on the counter during business hours.

On Saturday afternoons there was usually a pretty good choir practice behind the shop. Sometimes there might even be a little beer.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> I _was_ going to get the 461 ported, just never had enough clear time to get it done. You know how that goes.
> 
> I don't have anything solid on the books until March...weather permitting...and the PM850 will handle anything that comes up in the meantime. Eccentric sure did a fine job putting that one together.
> 
> I'll probably get the 661 from Madsen's and get it massaged a little like Cedarkerf did. Besides which, I can use the saw as an excuse for a road trip.
> 
> The guy that ran our local good saw shop died and I don't care to deal with his kids who took over the business. The little bastards offered me a good trade in on the 461 but then they kicked the price of the 661 up to compensate. I think they'd rather sell lawnmowers and leaf blowers to yuppies than deal with a bunch of knuckle draggers in suspenders and hickory shirts. They'll probably get their wish.


They dont do the dual port cover so thats something that I still have to do to wake it up a bit more . They dont have the dual vovers like they did for the 660s.


----------



## northmanlogging

No lock box here, but if you catch him before he leaves he'll open up and take care of a guy, or if yer running late and call ahead kind of thing. Sometimes he'll float a little loan if your hurting for parts, but probably shouldn't advertise that


----------



## treeslayer2003

IDK if any of you remember last year i looked at a tract that an old [now gone] mill pond water line was a boundry.......well i had to meet with the forester today n he said i did right passing on it. been three different loggers in there, all left.
he even had trouble himself with the LO for illegal burning. boy am i glad i didn't get involved in that..........i hope them guys went by my flags on the property line........it could indeed not be over yet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey foresters, is there a chart i can convert from international 1/4 to doyle with out refiguring every stick on this sheet?


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey foresters, is there a chart i can convert from international 1/4 to doyle with out refiguring every stick on this sheet?


I bet there's sumthin online Mike. Maybe search 'log scale converter'?


----------



## madhatte

https://utextension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W262.pdf


----------



## treeslayer2003

thank you Nate, thats just what i need. avg dbh is 21.......not large by my standard but very marketable...........i still may have to delete some.......10" dbh? why mark that? lol.


----------



## Trx250r180

Is this some kind of old logging chain ? it slips like a choker ,says young on it like some old cable chokers i have .


----------



## Metals406

Yup, choker chain.

Good wall hanger.


----------



## treeslayer2003

kinda short for over there ain't it?


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> kinda short for over there ain't it?


the chain is 7 feet long ,the big ring is 6 inches ,we pick up 50 gallon drums of oil with it so it would work on a tree that fat or a little fatter to choke it ,not a lot left over like a cable choker though .


----------



## Gologit

Bailey's used to sell those. Dunno if they still do or not.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lat chokers i got were 8' and just about worthless for alot of what i cut..........i love my 100' 3/4 choker lol.
my northern friends will frown but i really dislike chain chokers. still got some around here some where.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> kinda short for over there ain't it?



Fyre wood... farmers hack spit...

Someones gotta take care of the limbs...


----------



## northmanlogging

Trx250r180 said:


> the chain is 7 feet long ,the big ring is 6 inches ,we pick up 50 gallon drums of oil with it so it would work on a tree that fat or a little fatter to choke it ,not a lot left over like a cable choker though .



May have to steal that Idea for handling barrels and what not!

How ya been anyway, long time no post here... Maybe heading out sorta your way on Monday, little east and southerly though, found some dirt to look at.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> May have to steal that Idea for handling barrels and what not!
> 
> How ya been anyway, long time no post here... Maybe heading out sorta your way on Monday, little east and southerly though, found some dirt to look at.


Logging dirt or living dirt?


----------



## slowp

Anybody out there ever spliced a loop in a bungee cord????? 

I am replacing the bungees on my Pointy Trailer. They are part of the lift system and keep the two roof pieces from flying apart, I think. I bought the kit, but was wondering about the skill of bungee splicing.


----------



## BeatCJ

Hog Rings and hog ring pliers? Off the top of my head, that's the first thing that comes to mind.

I HAVE ripped my thumbnail off with a bungie cord. Tried to pull it JUUUUst a little farther, and it slipped. At least it happened fast.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

+1 on hog rings


----------



## madhatte

A good friend of mine had a bungee cord let loose and hook her in the eye last summer. She did not lose sight in that eye, but healing has been slow and difficult. I recommend replacing them outright and not messing with repairs. They're too inexpensive an item to bother much with, especially now that I'm sort of hypervigilant about them, seeing that injury.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

btw, what's a pointy trailer?


----------



## RandyMac

More idiocy from DC
https://www.forestryconnect.com/blo...owth-logging-and-save-the-tongass-rainforest/


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> More idiocy from DC
> https://www.forestryconnect.com/blo...owth-logging-and-save-the-tongass-rainforest/


what a load of bull chit.......the scientist and oligist can't even agree with one another. its almost like some are paid to argue with others. i believe what my eyes tell me.


----------



## northmanlogging

Metals406 said:


> Logging dirt or living dirt?



With any luck both... Either way its really gods damned cheap and covered in timber... this time the pictures may not be lying...


----------



## knothole

RandyMac said:


> More idiocy from DC
> https://www.forestryconnect.com/blo...owth-logging-and-save-the-tongass-rainforest/


Totally detached from reality. Wonder how much cash they urinated away to drum this up.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> More idiocy from DC
> https://www.forestryconnect.com/blo...owth-logging-and-save-the-tongass-rainforest/



What a buncha horseshit....


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> A good friend of mine had a bungee cord let loose and hook her in the eye last summer. She did not lose sight in that eye, but healing has been slow and difficult. I recommend replacing them outright and not messing with repairs. They're too inexpensive an item to bother much with, especially now that I'm sort of hypervigilant about them, seeing that injury.



I am installing brand new ones that cost $30 for two bungees, about a yard long, with a loop on one end and a shrink sleeve on the other end. 8 screws and a couple of washers are also part of the deal along with two plastic doohickies that you put the non looped end in and screw it down and fill it with caulk. I was thinking along the lines of bungee not really costing that much. So, THE INTERNET, of course, gave me a link to a place that sells bungees of all kinds and even ones with loops and the shrink sleeves can also be ordered. 

The bungees I took off were ready to break at any time. They were scary looking. I'm also toying with the idea of designing a thin, nylon sleeve to help protect from the sun. 
Tomorrow, I caulk and finish up.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> With any luck both... Either way its really gods damned cheap and covered in timber... this time the pictures may not be lying...


Sweet! Hope ya get it then. :0)


----------



## slowp

I took pictures because the instructions said to do that. 
Original bungee--probably installed in 2007.



This shows the pointy trailer. The top is pushed up, then you go inside and put the sides up and you have a little mountain chalet to sleep in.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> I'm also toying with the idea of designing a thin, nylon sleeve to help protect from the sun.



It's always struck me as weird how UV light turns plastic into dust.


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> It's always struck me as weird how UV light turns plastic into dust.


Job security?


----------



## madhatte

I reckon.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Neat little trailer!


----------



## slowp

TheJollyLogger said:


> Neat little trailer!



It is quite basic, but has what I need. The Used Dog sleeps by that little, low window. The trailer was designed for a bunk bed system and it still is. I just took the cushions out to turn the bunks into more storage room.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Jani and I went on a drive about this morning and came upon this stump. Is it a block face with a snipe with the added idea of a sloppingbackcut. Should have I posted this in "advanced falling cuts".


----------



## Cedarkerf

Some local yard art on a typical PNW sunny day


----------



## slowp

Where did you find that yard art?


----------



## Gologit

He might not answer for awhile...he and JM are busy watching the SeaHawks get pounded on.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> He might not answer for awhile...he and JM are busy watching the SeaHawks get pounded on.


What was that Bob


----------



## Eccentric

Cedarkerf said:


> Jani and I went on a drive about this morning and came upon this stump. Is it a block face with a snipe with the added idea of a sloppingbackcut. Should have I posted this in "advanced falling cuts".
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399985
> View attachment 399986
> View attachment 399987



Looks to me like they put a tiny Humbodlt face on it, then put a kerf face deeper in.......................and then did the slopping back cut. It slabbed/chaired during the expertly executed back cut. Some true skill showed right there......


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Where did you find that yard art?


The Skagits in Buckley The riggins in Carbanado. We got a bunch more in enumclaw and Ravensdale. I really like the painted blocks those are some biggins


----------



## Cedarkerf

Eccentric said:


> Looks to me like they put a tiny Humbodlt face on it, then put a kerf face deeper in.......................and then did the slopping back cut. It slabbed chaired during the expertly executed back cut. Some true skill showed right there......


Yea I thought it might be some super secret super advanced prototype technique


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Yea I thought it might be some super secret super advanced prototype technique




But, like the firewood guys say "it went to the ground and nobody got hurt so it must be alright".


----------



## BeatCJ

Ummm, we built a log cabin in my third grade classroom with logs that size. Cut and skidded them all by hand. I think we pushed most of them down, hung up in the surrounding limbs. Pretty sure our stumps looked better than that. Third graders with axes and hand saws.

Edit: And the 'hawks are doing just fine, thanks.


----------



## BeatCJ

Dang, wish I hadn't posted the edit. About that time, I got called into work for an hour. Missed the last 7 or 8 minutes of the game. Sounds like it would have just irritated me, though. Guess I'll keep the Avatar for a while, I was going to change it tomorrow morning.


----------



## northmanlogging

Lots old equipment rusting away, 

Near my folk's place is a madill? a loader and what appears to be an early processor that have been parked for at least 10 years. The yarder may be the same one that was parked on an old FS road for like 7 before it migrated to its current location... makes me sad cause they could have been repaired or sold... now they are just rust and moss.

I kinda want that ole skagit.


----------



## slowp

There are ole Skagits all over the place. I'd rather see them working, but they are a bit too big for today's wood.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> Lots old equipment rusting away,
> 
> Near my folk's place is a madill? a loader and what appears to be an early processor that have been parked for at least 10 years. The yarder may be the same one that was parked on an old FS road for like 7 before it migrated to its current location... makes me sad cause they could have been repaired or sold... now they are just rust and moss.
> 
> I kinda want that ole skagit.


Madill are nice machines ,double ll down the street from here has a bunch of them


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> There are ole Skagits all over the place. I'd rather see them working, but they are a bit too big for today's wood.


Question from a non-yarder guy...could you use the big Skagits on smaller wood if you swapped out the heavy rigging for lighter stuff? Seems like a big yarder like that hauling lighter turns wouldn't be pulling its guts out and might not fall apart so fast?
Are the big yarders a lot more expensive to run than the smaller ones? I know they'd be more expensive to move but would that cost be offset by spending less money on rigging and less time on repairs?
If a lot of the big yarders are just sitting and rusting away would a guy be able to pick one up at a decent price and customize it to smaller timber?
I've never run yarders...and have no plans to.. so maybe these questions don't have good answers. Just curious.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> But, like the firewood guys say "it went to the ground and nobody got hurt so it must be alright".





Gologit said:


> Question from a non-yarder guy...could you use the big Skagits on smaller wood if you swapped out the heavy rigging for lighter stuff? Seems like a big yarder like that hauling lighter turns wouldn't be pulling its guts out and might not fall apart so fast?
> Are the big yarders a lot more expensive to run than the smaller ones? I know they'd be more expensive to move but would that cost be offset by spending less money on rigging and less time on repairs?
> If a lot of the big yarders are just sitting and rusting away would a guy be able to pick one up at a decent price and customize it to smaller timber?
> I've never run yarders...and have no plans to.. so maybe these questions don't have good answers. Just curious.


Ive got a fuzzy pic at home I took last year being used of a skagit on average size timber but a very steep side Ill try and find it tonight.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Question from a non-yarder guy...could you use the big Skagits on smaller wood if you swapped out the heavy rigging for lighter stuff? Seems like a big yarder like that hauling lighter turns wouldn't be pulling its guts out and might not fall apart so fast?
> Are the big yarders a lot more expensive to run than the smaller ones? I know they'd be more expensive to move but would that cost be offset by spending less money on rigging and less time on repairs?
> If a lot of the big yarders are just sitting and rusting away would a guy be able to pick one up at a decent price and customize it to smaller timber?
> I've never run yarders...and have no plans to.. so maybe these questions don't have good answers. Just curious.



According to a hooktender, they'll make it work if they have a long yarding distance. He was lecturing me on the need to have fewer helicopter units, except it wasn't the yarding that was making units into helicopter units, it was the inability to build or reopen roads. Anyway, they have a shop and yard along the highway and while their Madill 071s are seldom sitting behind the shop, their big Skagit is.

Decent stumps for guylines needed are getting scarcer, along with tailholds. They could still use a big cat as a tailhold if they could get it where it was needed.

A very small, gypo logger borrowed an ancient Tillman yarder. Besides his crew being inexperienced, that was a very slow machine. They rigged it up to a second growth tail tree and stump, no twisters or reinforcement, and pulled the tree over on their first turn in. I've got a picture or a video of that antique. I'll look for it.


----------



## slowp

Here's a smaller, antique Skagit. It ran on gas, not diesel. They spent more time repairing it than yarding and gave up. It was taken off the unit in pieces which were hauled to the scrap yard. This yarder was originally purchased by the father of the logger running it. It had then been sold and resold making rounds in the valley. He "rescued" it from the blackberries and got it running. They finished the sale with a larger, well used yarder.



Note the luxurious cab.



The Tillman tube raisin. I don't have very many pictures of it.


And a large Skagit working in second growth.


----------



## Trx250r180

Nice vid some skiers did up in whistler


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Question from a non-yarder guy...could you use the big Skagits on smaller wood if you swapped out the heavy rigging for lighter stuff? Seems like a big yarder like that hauling lighter turns wouldn't be pulling its guts out and might not fall apart so fast?
> Are the big yarders a lot more expensive to run than the smaller ones? I know they'd be more expensive to move but would that cost be offset by spending less money on rigging and less time on repairs?
> If a lot of the big yarders are just sitting and rusting away would a guy be able to pick one up at a decent price and customize it to smaller timber?
> I've never run yarders...and have no plans to.. so maybe these questions don't have good answers. Just curious.


adding my own ? here, why not just pull a bigger turn?


----------



## madhatte

That Tillman is Old Skool!


----------



## northmanlogging

There's a Skagit BU-50 I've been eyeballing here on C's list for a year or two now, 20k with a gas upper... mounted on a freightliner with a 50' christy tower...

If it didn't have that gas motor I probably would have talked myself into buying it by now. From what I gather its not real far from home either, though the ad keeps traveling around the area.

And down Ore-e-gone way a little eco logger mounted on a Timber Jack... Which would be skookum...

Localy theres an ancient madil tube with skagit drums mounted on an even more ancient Mack... open cab, but with air brakes, has the usual tin roofing looks like a slightly more modern old donkey engine

There is also a BU-90 with a 110 skagit tube, been used as a dredge... they want a lot more for it though... admittedly its in really good shape and fairly new for a Skagit.

Just a guess on the whole big yarder on small timber thing, partly I think they are not real good on fuel, second even with lighter rigging they are still geared to pull big wood and would probably just snap the smaller line like thread. And finally the big yarders are getting old, a guy can only spend so much time putting something back together before deciding something newer would be a good Idea, and since there really isn't much of a need for large yarders, a smaller (read Cheaper) will do just fine. 

Meanwhile my experience on a yarder consists of a lot of reading, and my goofy gyppo yarder thats been sitting for 2 years... Though I keep plotting a repower and fabbing a small tower and and... **** it the skidder is making money, Though that stupid thing did allow me to buy the skidder... (hell it worked better then the tractor...)


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> adding my own ? here, why not just pull a bigger turn?



Bigger turn means more chokers, meaning more brush apes, or more time setting chokers, coupled with more breakage on the way up the hill. That and hooking multiple stems from one little patch is a little like a game of pick up sticks where you try to grab half the pile... becomes problematic... that and the whole tail hold issue, big stumps equal solid tail holds, small stumps equal iffy tail holds, especially if you plan on having a tail spar where the line is hung up in a tree down the hill, to gain more height, unfortunately it also puts more leverage on the roots... meaning needing to find yet more tail holds for the the back spar guys...

Think of it as hooking 3-4 extra logs behind yer skidder, while possible not always efficient. (Seen a bunch of you tube vids of guys trying to drag half the forest in one go... usually just end up breaking something)


----------



## treeslayer2003

i was just thinkin 3 small sticks =1 big stick............i know nuthin about high lines lol. carry on.


----------



## slowp

The stump thing is a biggie. The old growth sized stumps are rotting away. There aren't any replacement stumps of that size. 

That is one thing plannners don't always think of--most yarders need to tie at least a couple of guylines to stumps.


----------



## Spotted Owl

I've seen them monsters set up in second growth. You better have stock in the wire rope company. The twisters it takes to make sure everything will hold looks like a spiderweb. Best bet if you can is set your tail hold on the back side of rise, let the skyline ride right on the dirt. The ground will take most of the load, easing the tailhold sometimes a huge amount. You can also guy to tall standing second growth stumps and twist the heck out of those also. But you have to stand back and study quite a bit and figure your angles, you'll need down angle to hold it in the ground along with your normal hold back. The few time I saw this there were two hooks. One did nothing but figure road changes and get things ready. That yarder doesn't move once it's set, when you would normally break down and turn a smaller rig, the big guys stay put and you work around it. If you're gonna turn a huge amount of wood you need to let the fallers know ahead of time. They can really help out if they know what's gonna be happening. We'd lay sacrifice trees across and drop good wood over them, held the butt's up and was easier for the guys to choke big turns.



Owl


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, thats a trick even i use with cable skidders.......some times i use the face chunk if its big.


----------



## madhatte

Cedarkerf said:


> Jani and I went on a drive about this morning and came upon this stump. Is it a block face with a snipe with the added idea of a sloppingbackcut. Should have I posted this in "advanced falling cuts".
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399985
> View attachment 399986
> View attachment 399987



"Advanced", my eye! That's "next level"!


----------



## treeslayer2003

so, a while back y'all were talking about uprooting while falling a stick.......y'all jinxed me lol. poplar over 36 leaning hard. i could see it had started to throw a bit but i seen that plenty. while making the face i felt the root wad under foot moving.
i guess it ratled me a little..........i decided instead of gutting the heart like i normaly do on a leaner............yea, i tried to gol it. almost chaired it. dam if you don't need a fast saw to make it out the back on a stick that size..........and of course that root wad wad was teeterin under foot lol. it will still grade about 25' with almost no taper so its a good log, but i ain't tryin that no more. its just not for me.


----------



## Metals406

GOL is saddened by your story, & promises to do better in the future.


----------



## treeslayer2003

pft lol


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> so, a while back y'all were talking about uprooting while falling a stick.......y'all jinxed me lol. poplar over 36 leaning hard. i could see it had started to throw a bit but i seen that plenty. while making the face i felt the root wad under foot moving.
> i guess it ratled me a little..........i decided instead of gutting the heart like i normaly do on a leaner............yea, i tried to gol it. almost chaired it. dam if you don't need a fast saw to make it out the back on a stick that size..........and of course that root wad wad was teeterin under foot lol. it will still grade about 25' with almost no taper so its a good log, but i ain't tryin that no more. its just not for me.



I haven't sipped any coffee yet, so may have misunderstood. 

On a GOL style bore cut, you don't make it out on the back. You pull out the saw while a strip on the back is still holding the tree. Then, running the saw normally, you cut off the strip from the outside and the tree falls. 

But, I'm not a faller and I don't cut many trees of any size down, but I did go to a GOL session out of curiosity. And, no, we weren't told that was the only way to cut, and no, I still felt like I didn't know how fall after the class. But I don't have to.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> But, I'm not a faller and I don't cut many trees of any size down, but I did go to a GOL session out of curiosity. And, no, we weren't told that was the only way to cut, and no, I still felt like I didn't know how fall after the class. But I don't have to.



I don't think that class really indoctrinated (brainwashed) you into GOL methods. You don't wear the GOL hat, you don't have the GOL tattoo, and you don't start every third sentence with "That can't be right, because in GOL they told us to do it a different way".
Besides, I've seen you cut and except for one tree in California (but we won't talk about that and I won't show the pictures of it if I'm supplied with enough cookies and huckleberry pie) you've done pretty good.


----------



## slowp

I seem to specialize in trees that are sattin back. I won't mention the nails either.


----------



## RandyMac

If they had named GOL anything else, like the Swede Method, we wouldn't make near so much fun of it.


----------



## SliverPicker

I still get a kick out of Northy's term "Swedish Stump Dance" .


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes, i was gonna pull out and go in on the back strap..........it was starting to crack and open so i gunned it in an attempt to save the log. it was cracking well behind the hinge, i never have seen a tree do that and poplar isn't splitty. it was leaning over 30*
its still a good log, i just wish i had done my usual thing on it.


----------



## HuskStihl

Cracking behind the hinge with the back strap still there sounds like GTF outta there fast territory. Nice work as always


----------



## Skeans

It happens I know alder can be that way for sure especially in the big heavy ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

BL maples can do it too... Seems like all the ones I've cut recently have been cracked through while standing or shortly after hitting the ground.


----------



## Skeans

Yeah I've been lucky so far they have all been a ton of smaller one or decently straight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeatCJ

My family was looking to have a little logging done, the bids just came in. Evidently log prices just dumped. Now we have to decide whether or not to go ahead with the sale, or hope the market comes back. I guess we hit a perfect storm of exports stopping, mills getting inventories up. Is that the same around the rest of the country?


----------



## treeslayer2003

hard wood grade export is still strong here. idk if pine will ever get back to where it was.
did you get several to look at it?


----------



## BeatCJ

No, we were kind of disappointed in that, too, only 3 bids. No export hardwood, the export would be the DF.


----------



## treeslayer2003

if its not dieing or ya don't need it cleared or the money, wait a bit. may get a better offer.
i'm sure some of the west coast guys be along soon, they will know better on your markets than i.........northy in WA i think.


----------



## northmanlogging

haven't seen a log price in a little while, I know The doug fir J sort was due end of Jan... then the whole longshoremen strike is kinda ****in everything up...

It will come back around, been a mild winter so the usual winter slow down isn't happening, therefore the mill taint starvin so don't need to jack the prices to incourage folks like us to log ground we should leave for summer...


----------



## Skeans

I know some of it is Longshore and Weyerhaeuser is pumping wood out like crazy since the Fibre buy out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedarkerf

The Buckley export yard is pretty much shut down not a log in the place they just finished cleaning it all up few months ago was full


----------



## BeatCJ

I'm going to guess that's a reaction to the west coast port issues.


----------



## slowp

Took a walk in the woods with the slightly used pup today.


----------



## slowp

Earlier sometime, I posted the arrest of this guy. He had called in a bomb threat to a mill so his friend could play with him. Here's the update.

*By Sharyn L. Decker*
*Lewis County Sirens news reporter*

CHEHALIS – The 24-year-old who called in an anonymous bomb threat to a Morton lumber mill and admitted to police he just wanted to get a friend out of work so they could hang out was sentenced today to house arrest.

Marcus T. Dantinne pleaded guilty to threat to bomb property, a felony. He apologized this morning in Lewis County Superior Court.

“I truly am greatly sorry for all the badness I’ve caused throughout this,” Dantinne told the judge. “I’m seeking attention from Cascade Mental Health right now.”

Dantinne, who lives with his mother in Morton, was arrested on Nov. 17, after the scare that shut down Alta Forest Products just north of town of some 60 employees. The company’s mill in Shelton was also evacuated because they didn’t know if the threat was site specific.

Police traced the call to Dantinne who reportedly took the phone apart so he wouldn’t be discovered.

Dantinne spent two days jail before being allowed to wait out his case by posting an unsecured, but co-signed $10,000 bond. His mother was with him in the courtroom today.

He faced a standard sentencing range of three to nine months of lockup, but the lawyers agreed to recommend he be sentenced as a first-time offender, meaning zero to 90 days in jail.

Lewis County Senior Deputy Prosecutor Will Halstead and defense attorney Shane O’Rourke agreed he should serve one month, and suggested to the judge he be allowed to do so under electronic home monitoring.

This morning in court, O’Rourke read a letter from Dantinne’s social worker regarding his eligibility for the alternative; she expressed he suffered from severe social anxiety, and that confinement at the county jail would be detrimental.

The young man has several issues, one of which is autism spectrum disorder, but has been very focused on his outpatient treatment, according to the letter.

Judge Nelson Hunt went along with the sentence.

“Kind of a stupid reason for a bomb threat,” Hunt said. “Usually there’s more to it, than I want a day off with my friend.”

Hunt advised him he has lost his right to possess firearms, and ordered him to begin his electronic home monitoring stint by the evening of March 17.

Dantinne will be under supervision for a year, during which he will have to comply with all his treatment requirements, according to Halstead.

Not yet determined, is the amount he will owe in restitution.

Halstead told the judge the mill indicates the hoax cost them a tad bit over $42,000.


----------



## Metals406

They prosecuted someone with autism spectrum?

Classy.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

well, nuts. Just saw the doc in Anchorage Gotta have another MRI next week.


----------



## HuskStihl

Shoulders are really tricky. Hopefully the MRI will show something fixable which could give you more functionality. We'll all be pulling for you


----------



## treeslayer2003

yes we will. Jeff i thought you was on the mend by now....


----------



## BeatCJ

I dislocated mine playing with the dog, it popped right back in so I didn't see a doc. The 3 weeks it took my wife to talk me into going in was horrible, it just kept getting worse. Saw an orthopod a few weeks later, it was the best I had slept in 6 weeks. Just a simple cortisone injection. Oh yeah, I suspect the two months of PT probably helped long term.

Shoulders are a pain in the neck.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## rwoods

JL, every medical person I talk to says as Dr. Jon posted. There is no hard fast rule. Personally, I am two weeks out from rotator cuff surgery and a slap repair (bicep) on my right side. I have been blessed with little surgical pain and haven't needed the pain meds prescribed. Four more weeks of immobilization and passive PT before I can use my shoulder then more PT. Yesterday, I drove for the first time using a "suicide" knob on the steering wheel; wouldn't you know it, my left shoulder flared with just minimal driving. Time is coming for an MRI of the left shoulder although the Docs are pretty much sure that I need RC surgery on it as well. Wish you the best and a good recovery. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

What pisses me off is I've been saying all along something wasn't right with my shoulder and my surgeon wouldn't listen. Now two other docs have both recommended another surgery. 5 months wasted.


----------



## nk14zp

HuskStihl said:


> Shoulders are really tricky. Hopefully the MRI will show something fixable which could give you more functionality. We'll all be pulling for you


Good luck. My doc told me my right shoulder is beyond repair and doesn't recommend replacement till I'm 70.


----------



## nk14zp

northmanlogging said:


> Bigger turn means more chokers, meaning more brush apes, or more time setting chokers, coupled with more breakage on the way up the hill. That and hooking multiple stems from one little patch is a little like a game of pick up sticks where you try to grab half the pile... becomes problematic... that and the whole tail hold issue, big stumps equal solid tail holds, small stumps equal iffy tail holds, especially if you plan on having a tail spar where the line is hung up in a tree down the hill, to gain more height, unfortunately it also puts more leverage on the roots... meaning needing to find yet more tail holds for the the back spar guys...
> 
> Think of it as hooking 3-4 extra logs behind yer skidder, while possible not always efficient. (Seen a bunch of you tube vids of guys trying to drag half the forest in one go... usually just end up breaking something)


I know when skidding for a mechanized outfit and the buncher operator puts up big skids it makes for a looooooong day.


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> What pisses me off is I've been saying all along something wasn't right with my shoulder and my surgeon wouldn't listen. Now two other docs have both recommended another surgery. 5 months wasted.


dam Jeff, im sorry to hear this bro..........dunno what else to say


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I just miss sawdust and two stroke.


----------



## rwoods

TheJollyLogger said:


> I just miss sawdust and two stroke.



Don't make my living that way but I sure miss them too - been over 7 months.

Keep at it the best you can, the sooner you can get a diagnosis the better. 

Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

TheJollyLogger said:


> I just miss sawdust and two stroke.


i knew you would


----------



## slowp

I just realized that by only changing two letters, dinette becomes donetto. Must be time to feed the dogs and me.


----------



## rwoods

It is now 4 1/2 weeks out from rotator cuff and slapp surgery. In less than two weeks I should be able to toss the awkward cushioned sling and return to sleeping in a bed. In the meantime, I am trying to get ready for next weekend. 

As my McCulloch friends know every year a 10th grade class from Boca Raton, Florida take their spring break here to do community projects and I always put them to work lugging firewood out of the woods somewhere rough on their first Saturday. Being out of commission, others put things together for this year. Today I checked out the venue - a power line ROW. Trees were down and limbed, but in some places the ground was a little too steep and wet to get pickups with trailers within a reasonable distance. So I went to ready the old deuce only to find one completely flat tire and two on their way. No big deal as I air them off one of the trailer hook ups, but of course when I hit the starter I just get clicking. It was raining so I will wait until tomorrow afternoon to try to jump it (auto tranny). Next, I readied my little tractor so we can drag out some of the logs - nothing big most only 12" or so. It has zero hydraulics so I had to steer it with the wheel brakes to get it into the garage. Trying to drain the fluid, remove the pump screen and replace the filter with one arm proved to be quite challenging for me but I got it done. The screen was completely clogged with gunk and aluminum drill shavings that Deere apparently left. Six gallons of oil later everything works fine. I Gorilla taped the hood back together so all I have left is to see if I can get my skidding boom attached one armed. May try that tomorrow if the truck cranks. If it rains, I'll tape the grill back together just to do something other than sit in a chair.

This year's event could be real interesting as I am told that a local Mennonite church youth group is also coming. Picture in your mind a group of teenagers from one of the wealthiest cities in Florida wearing work gloves possibly for the first time meeting up with a group of labor hardened teens who bring their own chainsaws. Other than my brother and I as teens, I have never been around teens with saws. Sure hope no one gets hurt. If I get to go, I'll try to get some pictures.

Ron

BTW Our little granddaughter went through a series of tests at Vanderbilt last week. The doctors said her heart, both lungs and adrenal gland are now perfectly normal. Absolutely amazing. And humbling, as half of the CDH babies with her died and the two other survivors have serious issues to overcome. I appreciate you guys and wanted you to know.


----------



## rwoods

Almost forgot - I was on another site the other day and read a post where a fellow was showing off pictures of a recently acquired vintage 6 point tin hat. The very first reply post was: "Pretty cool. But what happened to Gologit?" Sorry, Bob, but I involuntarily laughed out loud for a few seconds.

Ron


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Almost forgot - I was on another site the other day and read a post where a fellow was showing off pictures of a recently acquired vintage 6 point tin hat. The very first reply post was: "Pretty cool. But what happened to Gologit?" Sorry, Bob, but I involuntarily laughed out loud for a few seconds.
> 
> Ron



LOL...I still have mine. When I croak the local logging museum wants it. There's a message in that somewhere but I'm not sure I want to look for it.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Gologit said:


> LOL...I still have mine. When I croak the local logging museum wants it. There's a message in that somewhere but I'm not sure I want to look for it.


It's too bad you're not big enough of a man to wear anything that smacks of the woods. Please rat me out Bob as you've done so many others. You are no more a logger than flying to the moon and back.


----------



## Metals406

Gypo Logger said:


> It's too bad you're not big enough of a man to wear anything that smacks of the woods. Please rat me out Bob as you've done so many others. You are no more a logger than flying to the moon and back.


Whiskey?


----------



## bitzer

Gypo Logger said:


> It's too bad you're not big enough of a man to wear anything that smacks of the woods. Please rat me out Bob as you've done so many others. You are no more a logger than flying to the moon and back.


Its alright, I've already got yer ticket.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gypo Logger said:


> It's too bad you're not big enough of a man to wear anything that smacks of the woods. Please rat me out Bob as you've done so many others. You are no more a logger than flying to the moon and back.


I understand all the individual words in this post, however, I don't understand what these words mean in this particular order


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> I understand all the individual words in this post, however, I don't understand what these words mean in this particular order


You need to use Rosevodka Stone.


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> You need to use Rosevodka Stone.


That's super-funny


----------



## bitzer

HuskStihl said:


> I understand all the individual words in this post, however, I don't understand what these words mean in this particular order


Hes got it in for Bob for some reason. Nothing new. He alluded to it in the hurt in the woods sticky as well. Just peeks out once in a while. I'm surprised gypo has been hanging around for so long lately. He comes and goes. Usually he will dig up some super old thread when he comes back and points out how clever he is.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Whiskey?




Probably. When John gets a snoot full of booze he runs his mouth. That's okay, everybody should do what they do best.

Earlier this year he was being critical of loggers in general and me in particular. I offered him a falling job. The offer was legit. I could have put him with some friends of mine that are doing burn salvage. I wanted to see if his work measured up to his talk. I mentioned to him that he had to show up every day sober. He didn't take the job. The guy that _did_ take the job has been working six days a week for good day wages and was glad to be there.

John is harmless. All smoke, no fire.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Gologit said:


> Probably. When John gets a snoot full of booze he runs his mouth. That's okay, everybody should do what they do best.
> 
> Earlier this year he was being critical of loggers in general and me in particular. I offered him a falling job. The offer was legit. I could have put him with some friends of mine that are doing burn salvage. I wanted to see if his work measured up to his talk. I mentioned to him that he had to show up every day sober. He didn't take the job. The guy that _did_ take the job has been working six days a week for good day wages and was glad to be there.
> 
> John is harmless. All smoke, no fire.


True that, when do I start?


----------



## Gypo Logger

Bob, I'm not for hire in the US as a faller regardless of my vast experience. Lol They would throw me in jail for taking another wood ticks job. 
But you're right, I've been a bit too mouthy lately and that's what loggers do. They drink, they smoke, they shoot their mouth off and they cut wood. It just burns my ass when someone comes across as something they are not.


----------



## Gypo Logger

What blows me away about Bob, he has never once show a vid or pic of his vast logging experience except for a one limp wristed vid and an 066 shelf queen. Bob ratted out a lot of people and loggers airnt rats. Bob the knob is a professional bull shitter. Anybody in California will back me up.


----------



## treeslayer2003

gypo.......i'v tried to stay out of this but you just won't quit. iv talked to Bob enough to know that he is/has been in the industry. you , i'm not sure of yet frankly. i don't have a problem with you but if you have a problem with Bob, you should just put him on ignore and go about your business.


----------



## HuskStihl

I have 20 tree falling videos on here. Mike has zero. Am I more of a real logger?


----------



## SliverPicker

There are very strict federal and state rules as to how many falling videos are required to determine a " real " logger. Sheesh!

Of course if you guys where the timber professionals you claim to be you would already know that.


----------



## BeatCJ

Wait a darn minute! Why is all this professional talk in the "Not So Pro" Thread? C'mon, you guys can get your stuff packed tighter than this!


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> I have 20 tree falling videos on here. Mike has zero. Am I more of a real logger?


 You bet sir


----------



## bitzer

I always figured gypo was just cuttin trees in his backyard or his buddy's woods or somethin. 

Thats funny I just said in falling pics a video should be mandatory. 

The guys who are in the woods everyday can spot a bullshitter a mile away.


----------



## Gologit

BeatCJ said:


> Wait a darn minute! Why is all this professional talk in the "Not So Pro" Thread? C'mon, you guys can get your stuff packed tighter than this!



LOL...some days Not So Pro is probably a better description of events. 
Having trees go sideways on you, getting hung up, falling down a lot, the loader operator playing bumper pool with truck stakes, the guys on the skidders missing logs, the guy running the processor setting the computer wrong and having to back buck most of the morning, the log truck drivers getting lost and backing over three new culvert edges trying to turn around, the landing being plugged because two out of three skidder operators don't like each other and try to beat each other instead of spacing their turns, the fuel truck driver deciding that stopping for coffee was more important than an on time delivery, and the mill changing the sort but not telling anybody...yup, definitely Not So Pro.


----------



## BeatCJ

Oh, I get all that. I live in a small drinking town that still has a bit of a logging problem. Things have gotten so bad around here there are more churches than taverns anymore, though.
It's been years now, but I've done some surveying and forest roads stuff, and have spent a few weeks on a skidder, and a couple of weeks as a wedge carrier/knot bumper, and sold a few pull through delimbers. Family members that worked in the woods all survived to retire, so we're a lucky bunch.


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> You bet sir


I'm warning you one last time!!

Quit showing pictures of mah stumps!!


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> . . . and the mill changing the sort but not telling anybody...yup, definitely Not So Pro.



This one in particular would get me so pissed I'd be speaking in tongues!

That, & if they screwed me on deductions.


----------



## rwoods

As I have stated in another thread, the lack of pictures means nothing for folks of my age (Bob is older than me). For many my age, pictures are taken of occasions not of work. Outside of celebrities, models, professional photographers and marketing, if you are taking pictures or posing, you are not working. 

It doesn’t take pictures to know someone or to be accomplished. I completed high school, college and law school by age 23 – do I have any graduation pictures? Nope, I skipped all three ceremonies. I practiced as a CPA with an international accounting firm for a couple of years – pictures? Nope. I was an executive officer with a then leading air freight company – pictures? Nope. I have practiced law for over thirty years, turned down appearances on national news shows, been on the front page of the local paper more times than I can remember, etc. – do I have any pictures? Let’s see there are three somewhere at the office: one of me with a birthday cake the secretaries made me, a group shot on Secretary’s Day (now called Administrative Professionals Day) and a shot of me in the background on the courthouse steps. First two were posed so they don’t count. I was outnumbered by news reporters, cameramen and other laymen on the courthouse steps so that one shouldn’t count either. I used to have a picture of my first time on a dozer at age 10 or 11 but I lost it. I guess I have no pictorial proof that I ever did anything productive. 

Likewise pictures don’t always tell the truth. I have a picture of my wife on a dozer – but she has never even been close to one with the engine running. If I had pictures of me pushing dirt with a dozer would it prove that I am proficient? No, and in fact I am not. IIRC when I was much younger I had my picture on a driver’s license that would allow me to lawfully drive anything on wheels. Maybe that was before photo driver's licenses, doesn't matter - could I actually drive a semi? Nope. I have a few pictures taken for the McCulloch crowd of decent size wood – but anyone who knows me knows I am a mediocre firewood hack. 

I’ve never met in person nor spoken to Bob or John, but if there is only one professional career logger, I’ll put my money on Bob – no pictures needed and no disrespect intended.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Speaking of pictures, I tried to take a few today of our “crews” for the day. Due to days of rain, it was too wet to haul wood, or even let the kids ride in the deuce, so they walked in and windrow-ed the firewood. With a few hour head start, three young Mennonite teens in their pretty flowing dresses stacked almost as much wood as twenty five mainstream teens did in two hours. As I had hoped, there was no cause for concern over the Mennonite teens’ operation of chainsaws. Forgot to take a picture of them. Finished the job before lunch.

These three young ladies had a row about 150 yards long completed before the others arrived.




Stacking wood fire brigade style.
North group.



South Group.



Looking West.



Looking East.



Ron


----------



## rwoods

Random shots.









Wish I had one of these on tracks.



Ron


----------



## 1270d

guess ill have to get a video camera to carry around at all times so I too can prove to the internet that logging is my profession.


----------



## KiwiBro

SliverPicker said:


> There are very strict federal and state rules as to how many falling videos are required to determine a " real " logger. Sheesh!
> 
> Of course if you guys where the timber professionals you claim to be you would already know that.


They don't call 'em newfandangled video cameras go-pros for nuth'n


----------



## 1270d

Metals406 said:


> This one in particular would get me so pissed I'd be speaking in tongues!
> 
> That, & if they screwed me on deductions.



we "used to" ship wood to a mill (sliverpicker worked there for a bit) that is one of the fussy, spec changing type joints. Haven't ever had a load go in there without deductions. After so many years of treating their suppliers that way, they only have enough wood for next week. whodathunk


----------



## BeatCJ

rwoods said:


> Outside of celebrities, models, professional photographers and marketing, if you are taking pictures or posing, you are not working.



I hear complaints about this all the time. They want photos for our annual banquet. I rarely can provide any.

I had my photo in the paper the other day. In truth, I created no work product, I was shouting and pointing, someone else did the work. I was still required to buy ice cream for everybody else. You can barely tell it was me. I complained, "you took the photo of my back". The reply was "Well, your back was to me".


----------



## Gologit

Ron...those are good pictures of a good crew. You're right about the Mennonites, they know how to work.
I just got home from a Mennonite funeral for a guy I used to work with. There are quite a few that log or have logging trucks and they're some of the best people I've ever had the pleasure to know.


----------



## slowp

I guess Paul Newman was really a logger, along with Henry Fonda and the cute guy who drowned in the movie. They did a whole movie so that would make them Genuine according to Gypo's definition. That would make most all the loggers around here fakes because they have no videos of themselves at work. 

The guys on Axemen all must be high balling loggers. They have a lot of film time.


----------



## coltont

I cut timber for a Mennonite. I started 8 years ago for him and I run a crew and have a company pick up now. Money is good and he treats you like a human. He's good people.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i sell saw logs to a mennonite guy, he pays well and on time. good guy to do business with.


----------



## Gologit

Yup, you deal square with them and they'll deal square with you.


----------



## KiwiBro

They sound a bit like the exclusive brethren here. You know where you stand with them and there's no sideline/devious crap when doing business with 'em. When they know you are serious and won't mess 'em around, they look after you pretty good even if you are not a brethren. I wish more people would conduct their businesses like that.


----------



## stihl023/5

rwoods said:


> As I have stated in another thread, the lack of pictures means nothing for folks of my age (Bob is older than me). For many my age, pictures are taken of occasions not of work. Outside of celebrities, models, professional photographers and marketing, if you are taking pictures or posing, you are not working.
> 
> It doesn’t take pictures to know someone or to be accomplished. I completed high school, college and law school by age 23 – do I have any graduation pictures? Nope, I skipped all three ceremonies. I practiced as a CPA with an international accounting firm for a couple of years – pictures? Nope. I was an executive officer with a then leading air freight company – pictures? Nope. I have practiced law for over thirty years, turned down appearances on national news shows, been on the front page of the local paper more times than I can remember, etc. – do I have any pictures? Let’s see there are three somewhere at the office: one of me with a birthday cake the secretaries made me, a group shot on Secretary’s Day (now called Administrative Professionals Day) and a shot of me in the background on the courthouse steps. First two were posed so they don’t count. I was outnumbered by news reporters, cameramen and other laymen on the courthouse steps so that one shouldn’t count either. I used to have a picture of my first time on a dozer at age 10 or 11 but I lost it. I guess I have no pictorial proof that I ever did anything productive.
> 
> Likewise pictures don’t always tell the truth. I have a picture of my wife on a dozer – but she has never even been close to one with the engine running. If I had pictures of me pushing dirt with a dozer would it prove that I am proficient? No, and in fact I am not. IIRC when I was much younger I had my picture on a driver’s license that would allow me to lawfully drive anything on wheels. Maybe that was before photo driver's licenses, doesn't matter - could I actually drive a semi? Nope. I have a few pictures taken for the McCulloch crowd of decent size wood – but anyone who knows me knows I am a mediocre firewood hack.
> 
> I’ve never met in person nor spoken to Bob or John, but if there is only one professional career logger, I’ll put my money on Bob – no pictures needed and no disrespect intended.
> 
> Ron


I take pics from time to time after the work is done and I have a camera. I don't have one of dem smarty phones.


----------



## Skeans

I don't think the chainsaw forum guys realize some of us use these wonderful things called saws for work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

stihl023/5 said:


> I take pics from time to time after the work is done and I have a camera. I don't have one of dem smarty phones.


i don't even have a dummy phone.......i had one, chunked it overboard.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Hey TS whats up?

So after 711 pages can we now call it the pro discussion? ..lol


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey man, been busy?

don't want to discourage some of the ah.....retired dudes lol.


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey man, been busy?
> 
> don't want to discourage some of the ah.....retired dudes lol.



No problem. We can't get a word in edgewise anyway. You young folks go ahead and keep jabbering away. Us old folks will just wait, pick our spot, and contribute something worthwhile when it's called for.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Spent $900 on phones last week.
I hardly ever take my phone in the bush but the day i did I hit me back pack on a stump that a couldn't see as a was trying to compensate for the wind as the first one was taken. The next one I aimed off but the wind didn't touch it...lol walked up were a could see and broke the top over my pack..phone and compass.
Just missed the spot finder cliped to the bag. Go out that night and replace it and 2 morning later with my hands full,I slip on the ice in the driveway and pounded my bar wrench through my 2 day old S4
..lol I got 4 battering now. ..oh I guess I didn't tell you about the first one I broke


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> No problem. We can't get a word in edgewise anyway. You young folks go ahead and keep jabbering away. Us old folks will just wait, pick our spot, and contribute something worthwhile when it's called for.


i figured you was lurkin round lol. jump right in any where, i'still got plenty to learn.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Great attitude. ..as its literally part of our 'bible':
"A professional faller learns every day"

Yeah I've been busy, I usually work in the north in Gas and oil for the winter.
More money..with truck and snowmobile or side by side rentals on top of day rate but this year went for $hit after Christmas so I stayed for Mountain Pine Beetle work (Fall and Burn) got a couple days left.
Its $hitty now too as all the big sites have gone mechanical (bunchers) Guy needs a buncher to make it big in that racket. 
Take a break and hit the coast


----------



## 2dogs

DAY OFF!


----------



## rwoods

A conventional face, but a good example of RandyMac's steep and deep??????? Back cut begins at :49.



Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

i had to have another one for the 660


of course the old 064 got the 3/4 wrap that was on the 660.......now its a dam good saw. and much lighter, i forgot how much i liked it.

y'all ruined me, all wraps and long bars now.......medium according to Randy Mac lol.


----------



## nk14zp

Gypo Logger said:


> Bob, I'm not for hire in the US as a faller regardless of my vast experience. Lol They would throw me in jail for taking another wood ticks job.
> But you're right, I've been a bit too mouthy lately and that's what loggers do. They drink, they smoke, they shoot their mouth off and they cut wood. It just burns my ass when someone comes across as something they are not.


Here in Maine we are allowed so many work visas from Canada for logging. Come on down.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> i had to have another one for the 660
> View attachment 416001
> 
> of course the old 064 got the 3/4 wrap that was on the 660.......now its a dam good saw. and much lighter, i forgot how much i liked it.
> View attachment 416002
> y'all ruined me, all wraps and long bars now.......medium according to Randy Mac lol.


muhahahahahhahahe, hackk muh muh ha mu hack hahahahahhah.


----------



## KiwiBro

rwoods said:


> A conventional face, but a good example of RandyMac's steep and deep??????? Back cut begins at :49.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



That's a bit more than 6 cubes. Heeeavy, dude.


----------



## rwoods

*Reflections while on the Mountain*


Today I went over to our mountain farm in Macon County, NC while the leaves are still off, in yet another attempt to figure a way to fairly divide it with my four brothers now that Pop and Mom are both gone. I took a few photos that some of you might enjoy. We reclaimed the farm from the copperheads and have owned it since the mid-sixties.

Remnants of an old ridge line Chestnut split rail fence. About 45 years ago, thieves walked in over two miles and were stealing the rails. I don’t know if this segment was left because of the thick Mountain Laurel or because the thieves were caught before they got to it. It is accessable now that the surveyors have cut a trail through the Laurel.





This is just a view down the hollow.




The last house my dad built. He was a pretty good carpenter but not much of a structural engineer. The house is slowly collapsing due to improperly placed supports. Nonetheless it brought a lot of pleasure to my parents in their latter years. Pop planted many White Pines that have now grown and blocked the view of the distant mountains.






The old home place which one of my brothers brought from my parents when they built the other house. It was over 100 years old when we bought it. It is sided in heart Yellow Poplar. For whatever reason, we shingled over it with Western Cedar shim shingles. There are some boards in the house that are two feet wide. The swings on the front porch were made by my father from Sweet Gum and Cherry he logged down in Florida. He alternated the woods. Not sure why they are now painted red. You can see that we shingled the barn too. The pond was dug by a neighbor in the evenings after the dozer operator left for the day. Many hours were spent swimming in that pond. Some time spent as well trying to shoot mud turtles from the front porch; it didn’t take too much water to take the sting out of a .22.






This is a view from my favorite seat on the swing. The highway used to be US 64. Logging was still occurring when I was a boy. You could hear a log truck coming down the mountain long before you could see it. I spend a lot of time on that swing hoping to see the rare three log load. Five log loads were frequent enough not to count much in my imaginations of life in the woods. The largest known Yellow Poplar is just up the highway.





We limbed this old yard Oak with one in the tree with the saw and the rest of us tugging on a rope anchored to a 1958 John Deere 420 just in case we lost our grip.





This stump is all that remains of an old yard Hemlock that we limbed the upper branches with a 12 gauge and .22s.





I really wasn’t looking forward to this trip as the memories are bittersweet, but for some reason I am now actually look forward to seeing someone else pickup where things were left. I passed by the spot where I partially severed my thumb as a kid. I noticed that I didn’t instinctively grab my thumb as I have in the past. It must be time to move on.

I was going to take some pictures of a couple big Chestnut stumps to show, but after 45 years I could not remember where they were, and as much as I like you guys, I just didn’t feel like walking around a steep mountain side trying to find them while not knowing if they were still there.


Ron


----------



## Gologit

Beautiful. Thanks Ron.


----------



## bitzer

Awesome Ron. I'm a big fan of family history. My grandmother(84 and still full of it) put together a four volume several hundred page family history dating back to the 1600s. She made several trips to Germany and Austria to find places and to speak to distant realtives. Thanks for sharing. Thats a lot more scenic then where I grew up.


----------



## Metals406

Great post Ron! :0)


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> A conventional face, but a good example of RandyMac's steep and deep??????? Back cut begins at :49.
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



That was some of the most limp-wristed sledging I've ever seen.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Lol Jon..LMAO


----------



## nk14zp

Thanks for sharing Ron.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks for the kind comments. 

Funny how life is. The hay day of cattle ranching was over, the logging done and without irrigation we couldn't compete with our watermelons and peas so after a severe drought, Pop vowed he would find a place with water so he sold some of our Florida property and bought this then 120 acre NC farm for $25,000. With nothing productive to do in the summer, from the day school ended until it commenced again, we began to spend our summers there. One of the first things Pop did was to recover an old spring and run the overflow out the center of a tree so he could see water running 24/7. We called it the water tree. After years of limestone water, this seemed to be the best tasting water we had ever drank. With no TV, no friends nearby, no girls, and one local radio station that went off the air at 5:00, we boys thought we were suffering terribly at the time; the only bright spot being WOWO out of Ft. Wayne, Indiana which we could pick up at night. Looking back we were actually extremely privileged to spend time as a family in such a nice place. Unlike my dad, I have a well paying job and a well appointed home but little time. I often think he struck a better bargain. 

Enough rambling. Maybe next time I go over I will look for the chestnut stumps. I just remember they looked huge to this Florida boy. 

Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

heyo..................everybody all right out there?


----------



## Westboastfaller

Roger! "Heads up for a sec, got a big one comming your way"
K...its dead..all clear


----------



## Westboastfaller

Had to pretend right there^^^^
I'm actually heading to school.
I figure if every Joe shmoe and his new saw can be a faller then I'll be a Doctor.

They're so inspirational 
LMAO


----------



## slowp

Yes, the dogs and I are fine. Just been glamping on the dry side of the state and pissing off the firewooders on their forum, which is not hard to do.

A reminder, this is the forestry and logging forum, which does not mean everybody is a faller or even wants to be. After all, somebody's got to figure out how to get those logs off the hill and into the mill or even the fallers will not get paid.

Emoticons: What would we do without them?


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, yea Ms.P thats me........fall, skid, load, deal with landowners and buyers and mills and foresters  but your right, thats why i say the days i just fall timber are like a vacation. nothing on my mind but falling for a few hours......its wonder full.

what is it with the wood crowd over there? they seem to hate loggers???????


----------



## coltont

3 hours of cutting heaven leads to 6 hours of skidding sometimes.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup.........the thing is, i done so much skidding that most dudes i can't stand to watch. dad had to get on me last year and remind me how long i done this and that the young ones are where i was at 16.


----------



## slowp

I just annoy them. Can't help it. 

I'm thinking about starting up the Barbie Saw tomorrow. I haven't touched a saw for a few months. Tomorrow is supposed to be not as wet.


----------



## nk14zp

treeslayer2003 said:


> yup.........the thing is, i done so much skidding that most dudes i can't stand to watch. dad had to get on me last year and remind me how long i done this and that the young ones are where i was at 16.





northmanlogging said:


> The problem with the Fire wooders and assholes in general is they believe they know everything, and have been told by their parents that they are special... Then someone who knows better comes along and deflates their ego, ruffles a few feathers, and generally calls ********.
> 
> Well if you've always been the special top dog at everything then you might take offense to some wannabee internut logger calling you stupid, geez just ask any of his ass kissing friends they are all special...


The difference between them and us is when we ask for advice we listen. I know I'll listen and take advice. I know I don't know it all in fact none of us do.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> I just annoy them. Can't help it.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting up the Barbie Saw tomorrow. I haven't touched a saw for a few months. Tomorrow is supposed to be not as wet.


I like how you were real careful not to throw around the word 'dry'. 

'Not as wet' is safer terminology in Warshington. ;0)


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> I like how you were real careful not to throw around the word 'dry'.
> 
> 'Not as wet' is safer terminology in Warshington. ;0)



Even if it doesn't rain it takes a week or more to get dry. The slugs were crawling on the side of the house this morning. I wonder what that portends? Something ominous perhaps?


----------



## Trx250r180

Metals406 said:


> I like how you were real careful not to throw around the word 'dry'.
> 
> 'Not as wet' is safer terminology in Warshington. ;0)


I am not sure if we declare mold or mushrooms as our state flower .........


----------



## SliverPicker

The state flower here in Colorado is the not-so-rare-or-endangered Trust Funder. Fundus Trusteralius.


----------



## slowp

SliverPicker said:


> The state flower here in Colorado is the not-so-rare-or-endangered Trust Funder. Fundus Trusteralius.



We have a pocket or two of those in our state too.


----------



## BeatCJ

Nothing a little arsenic in the water or radon in their basements can't fix.


----------



## olyman

slowp said:


> Yes, the dogs and I are fine. Just been glamping on the dry side of the state and pissing off the firewooders on their forum, which is not hard to do.
> 
> A reminder, this is the forestry and logging forum, which does not mean everybody is a faller or even wants to be. After all, somebody's got to figure out how to get those logs off the hill and into the mill or even the fallers will not get paid.
> 
> Emoticons: What would we do without them?


 


slowp said:


> I just annoy them. Can't help it.
> 
> .


 sooo big mouth from the elitist hack mouth forum...your admitting,, in these posts,, you only come over to other areas, to TROOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL on people..as spidey said,,your a hack of the highest level...and think your a logger...stick your head in the sand..theres names for humans like you...


----------



## SliverPicker

Uh oh Ms. P, you've whipped him in to a petulant frenzy.


----------



## olyman

SliverPicker said:


> Uh oh Ms. P, you've whipped him in to a petulant frenzy.


not hardly,,but he FACT of the matter is,,she likes to try and impress people on this forum of her self appointed greatness,, because shes female.................shes been taken to task,,where shes been TROOOOLING,,but shes got her head so far in the sand,,she cant see or understand truth..and by her posting what she did,,PROVES shes a agiating TROOOOOLLLLL just like her lover golughisa,.. and what do the forum rules,,say about trolls?????


----------



## BeatCJ

olyman said:


> ...and think your a logger...



No, she thinks she's retired forester. But she has the respect of loggers that know her.


----------



## olyman

BeatCJ said:


> No, she thinks she's retired forester. But she has the respect of loggers that know her.


not at you..at her you dont know, her past history....


----------



## treeslayer2003

i do, she and i don't agree on every thing but we are civil. there does seem to be some resentment over there against any logger that posts there........we do feel unwelcome.


----------



## olyman

treeslayer2003 said:


> i do, she and i don't agree on every thing but we are civil. there does seem to be some resentment over there against any logger that posts there........we do feel unwelcome.


 ever checked,,to see if I feel that way?? don't lump em all into that category.......


----------



## BeatCJ

olyman said:


> not at you..at her you dont know, her past history....



You might be surprised at what I know. I have a background in engineering, I always like to look into things before I comment. Another of my quirks is that I read instructions before I assemble something. My stepson complains that I'm too thorough and methodical. Hmmm, I suspect I can live with that.


----------



## treeslayer2003

far as i am concerned you can post any thing here you want to as long as there is no bashing of any other member. i don't like it no mater who is doing it. i find it best to just step around folks we don't get along with.
i have and always will try and help with any questions i find if i can.........i think most all of us here will do that. we just need to leave politics alone. by the way, i have no problem with you, just hate to see the bickering.


----------



## BeatCJ

Politics. There's a forum for that, I avoid it.


----------



## Gologit

BeatCJ said:


> No, she thinks she's retired forester. But she has the respect of loggers that know her.



She is a retired forester. And she does have the respect of loggers that know her.
That includes me.


----------



## KiwiBro

SliverPicker said:


> Uh oh Ms. P, you've whipped him in to a petulant frenzy.


Have to marvel at Ms P's ability to keep the harem in their own version of rapture.


----------



## Gologit

olyman said:


> not hardly,,but he FACT of the matter is,,she likes to try and impress people on this forum of her self appointed greatness,, because shes female.................shes been taken to task,,where shes been TROOOOLING,,but shes got her head so far in the sand,,she cant see or understand truth..and by her posting what she did,,PROVES shes a agiating TROOOOOLLLLL just like her lover golughisa,.. and what do the forum rules,,say about trolls?????



Oly, you are really mentally disturbed. You need to get yourself some help. Soon.

And, for whatever it's worth to you, Slowp is one of the finest people I've ever known.
I've worked with her and she's one of the very few people I trust enough to cut alongside.
LOL...I'd wager that she's probably better with a saw than you are.


----------



## Whitespider

This one... the last couple pages... way too funny‼
Unwelcome??  Seriously??
Ruffled feathers??
Just too much‼
(yeah, I read 'em all from time-to-time)
*


----------



## KiwiBro

Gologit said:


> She is a retired forester. And she does have the respect of loggers that know her.
> That includes me.


I don't know her, am not a forester nor logger, but she's most definitely worthy(FWIW) of this wood hack's respect.


----------



## Metals406

I've eaten meals with slowp, worked beside her, & regardless of her political or social beliefs -- I like and respect her.

She is who she is, I am who I am, you are who you are. 

I can tell you her AS persona is not who she is.

Just like none of us truly come across as a whole, real person on these computers.


----------



## Metals406

bitzer said:


> I don't know Nate, I'm an ass hole in real life too. And a bullshitter to the nth degree.


Suuuuurre

But I don't see you coming across that way on here.

So, you must be alright in person. ;0)


----------



## slowp

Oh no! They've escaped and entered here.I love that emoticon.

Actually, what has them ticked off is my Don't Move Here campaign. For some reason, many find that extremely insulting. I just say it is something they can't understand unless they'd seen the population explosion of Warshington.

What is a BAD GATEWAY? That just flashed on the screen and everything faded for a bit.


----------



## KiwiBro

That's a 502 error when multiple servers handling your page request (I'm assuming site admin have decided a CDN is to be used to make the DDoS attackers work for their flooding successes) aren't talking or listening very well to each other. Usually a misconfiguration of IP pulllists or firewall settings that site admin and hosts need to sort at their end, or whoever is having a go at this site knows a thing or two. Nothing you can do at your end except hurry up and wait or hope the page you are requesting can be pulled from cache if not needing dynamic content.


----------



## northmanlogging

Seems to me that some folks can't let history be history, learn from it and move on...

Miss P's got loads of respect here, and should elsewhere. All I've ever read from certain other members is bitching about slowP?


----------



## slowp

Wow.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Whitespider said:


> This one... the last couple pages... way too funny‼
> Unwelcome??  Seriously??
> Ruffled feathers??
> Just too much‼
> (yeah, I read 'em all from time-to-time)
> *


no spidy, i don't have ruffled feathers nor do i get butt hurt if thats what your thinking. and yes i read almost every where as well. i really could give a chit less if i'm welcome or not.......however i do think twice as to whether or not to reply to a question on the wood forum as it seems y'all do have a problem with a logger giving advice there. by the way, i have heated with wood most of my life.........i work in the woods, wood is every where.


----------



## Wayne68

slowp said:


> I just annoy them. Can't help it.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting up the Barbie Saw tomorrow. I haven't touched a saw for a few months. Tomorrow is supposed to be not as wet.



First I find out axe men is fake, now this!

My dear slowpy wopy. You were my first, internet pee fight, ahhhh you always remember your first. Your off topic random rants and don't move here/come hither speak as you commented on various threads with me reeled in my heart like a turn to the landing. I thought we shared a moment there, felt something special. Two hearts beating as one, pounding on our keyboards, shaking our fists at our monitors in the heat of the moment. But alas it seems this was just a game to you. My heart has been trampled like a slash pile under a skidder tire, my ego deflated worse than my blow up doll after the "woodstove incident" but i digress, true love is fleeting
I fear I might never complete my novel, fifty shades of slowp.
Till we troll again my sweet mountain vixen


----------



## KiwiBro

Wayne68 said:


> My heart has been trampled like a slash pile under a skidder tire, my ego deflated worse than my blow up doll after the "woodstove incident"


 LOL. That right there is funny. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Whitespider

treeslayer2003 said:


> _*no spidy, i don't have ruffled feathers...*_


I was not suggesting you did.
It's the whole "us" and "them" thing I was laughin' at... and y'all are tossing the word "respect" around like it's something ya' can rub off on someone else.

I can appreciate the job a person does, how hard the work is, how well they do it.
But it ain't actions that earn my "respect"... it's the character of a person that does.
I can venomously disagree with a person and still "respect" them... it ain't what a person says, it's how they say it.
And since the topic here at the moment seems to be slowp , and respect due her...

I've never questioned the abilities of slowp ... but I have had disagreements with her.
She always reverts to the same tactic of personal attacks, denigrating comments and general belittling... acts of a person who believes themselves to be above you, acts of low character.
Then I come here and see these sorts of comments (I might add, not just from her... but that's where the thread is)...


slowp said:


> Just been glamping on the dry side of the state and *pissing off* the firewooders on *their* forum, which is not hard to do.
> I just annoy *them*. Can't help it.
> Oh no! *They've* escaped and entered here.
> Actually, what has *them* ticked off is my Don't Move Here campaign. For some reason, many find that extremely insulting.


...which only reinforces my opinion of her character.
I don't... I can't "respect" low character... it don't matter what else there is about them.
And she sure-in-hell don't have the power she gives herself credit for.

I don't post here because I ain't a pro... I don't pretend to be... for that reason I don't really have anything much to add.
But I do come here on a occasion to read, maybe pick up a tid-bit of info I can use.
But the truth is... I'm just a firewood hack with a little firewood saw, most of what I read here doesn't apply much to my activities.
I can appreciate the danger and difficulty in the job y'all do, out in nature's elements daily... but appreciation ain't "respect".
"Respect" is earned from character, which is a whole lot more than just blood and sweat.
*


----------



## Gologit

^ Talks a lot. Doesn't say much.


----------



## Whitespider

Gologit said:


> _*^ Talks a lot. Doesn't say much.*_


OK... I'll make my point using a lot fewer words.
I can't help but notice her "don't move here" campaign, that she takes so much pride in, does not extend to this forum.
That says more than I could using 1000 words.
It-is-what-it-is Gologit... it-is-what-it-is.
*


----------



## northmanlogging

Uh.... it extends here... it started here

DON'T MOVE HERE...


----------



## nk14zp

Gologit said:


> ^ Talks a lot. Doesn't say much.


That's half of as.


----------



## BeatCJ

Half? You are generous, sir.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Uh.... it extends here... it started here
> 
> DON'T MOVE HERE...



I'm glad my coffee is too hot to have had it in my mouth whilst first reading this. 

Now, is it snooty to not use ' instead of ing? It's just easier to use ing instead of ' for moi. Oops, moi might be too hoity toity too. Ooops hoity toity might be French also and therefore snooty and therefore sounds too educated...oops used...which is a math thing.

Back onto a happy subject, Northman: are you going to Farley's again this year? If so, any chance of the super secret lawnmower project happening? Sounds like you are too busy razing trees that have been raised. I do not have the skills to do it. Or the equipment.


----------



## northmanlogging

Probably going to pass on Farleys this year, was fun but a long drive, and I kind of miss going to the Demming Log Show...


----------



## northmanlogging

As for the super secret, skidder project, found a chassis that needs minor work to make werk... but no cash, and no time.


----------



## Whitespider

northmanlogging said:


> _*Uh.... it extends here... it started here
> DON'T MOVE HERE...*_





nk14zp said:


> _*That's half of as.*_





BeatCJ said:


> _*Half? You are generous, sir.*_





slowp said:


> _*I'm glad my coffee is too hot to have had it in my mouth whilst first reading this.
> Now, is it snooty to not use ' instead of ing? It's just easier to use ing instead of ' for moi. Oops, moi might be too hoity toity too. Ooops hoity toity might be French also and therefore snooty and therefore sounds too educated...oops used...which is a math thing.*_


And with that... I rest my case...
*


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Probably going to pass on Farleys this year, was fun but a long drive, and I kind of miss going to the Demming Log Show...



We will miss you and The War Dept.


----------



## treeslayer2003

lmao! because don't move here is a joke nobody seems to get. i get it........its to late for here.......move away maybe?


----------



## slowp

I think it is too late for here too. I decided to get a fishing license last year. I knew things had changed when the book of regulations was an inch thick. We've got traffic jams that back up miles on an interstate on some Sunday afternoons. Traffic can start slowing down on the east side of the Cascades--miles from Seattle as the city people return. We used to go across on that route with no problems. On I-5, around Olympia, the lanes would be deserted and we would goad my mom to change lanes so the car would go over the little lane bumps. Now that is only a memory and another lane has been added or is in the process of being added and there is still congestion. We now have to make reservations months ahead of time to go stay in a state park during the summer months. 

I helped Brian and Janie move. In the surrounding woods are signs about a change of land use--more suburbs will be replacing forest.

It's just something that is hard to understand unless you've grown up here and seen it. 

Oh, and the immigrants don't understand the time honored tradition of "It Rains All The Time." They send sunny pictures of mountains to their friends and they move here too. 

Sadness.


----------



## treeslayer2003

they made some laws here about development..........only seems to effect small land owners who want to sell a lot or two, the big mega developments keep right on going up. i can't understand why they want to move here.......then again i never stayed in a city any longer than it took to drive around it.


----------



## nk14zp

slowp said:


> I think it is too late for here too. I decided to get a fishing license last year. I knew things had changed when the book of regulations was an inch thick. We've got traffic jams that back up miles on an interstate on some Sunday afternoons. Traffic can start slowing down on the east side of the Cascades--miles from Seattle as the city people return. We used to go across on that route with no problems. On I-5, around Olympia, the lanes would be deserted and we would goad my mom to change lanes so the car would go over the little lane bumps. Now that is only a memory and another lane has been added or is in the process of being added and there is still congestion. We now have to make reservations months ahead of time to go stay in a state park during the summer months.
> 
> I helped Brian and Janie move. In the surrounding woods are signs about a change of land use--more suburbs will be replacing forest.
> 
> It's just something that is hard to understand unless you've grown up here and seen it.
> 
> Oh, and the immigrants don't understand the time honored tradition of "It Rains All The Time." They send sunny pictures of mountains to their friends and they move here too.
> 
> Sadness.


LMAO " sunny" LOL


----------



## Whitespider

slowp said:


> _*I think it is too late for here too. I decided to get a fishing license last year. I knew things had changed when the book of regulations was an inch thick.*_


Yeah... regulations suck.
I person should be able to fish without half'n to following any.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Whitespider

treeslayer2003 said:


> _*i can't understand why they want to move here...*_


It's your sweet disposition that draws 'em.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## BeatCJ

Whitespider said:


> And with that... I rest my case...
> *


I have to stand by my post.

I would say that more than half of my posts have very little value, except as conversation, so I include myself in that category. I do feel myself qualified to post in the "What to do when you get hurt in the Woods" thread, as that has been my profession for quite a while. As a part owner of several thousand acres of managed forest, I suspect I do have some vested interest in this forum, and as a long term firewood burner, some interest in that forum. Chainsaw, just a user/abuser, and you never know when you may find a good deal in the Tradin' Post.

As for the rest of this site, I suspect I have little to no need to traipse around there. As I suspect the great majority of other members. If you inferred anything else from my comment, then you are reading far too much inflection into my yammering.


----------



## Metals406

Whitespider said:


> Yeah... regulations suck.
> I person should be able to fish without half'n to following any.
> 
> *I'VE MOVED HERE*





Whitespider said:


> It's your sweet disposition that draws 'em.
> 
> *I'VE MOVED HERE*


Welcome to the neighborhood!

Community Watch and HOA dues are $4,800.00 per year.

Due up front, no refunds. Make the check out to me, I'll see it gets where it needs to go.


----------



## Whitespider

Metals406 said:


> _*...dues are $4,800.00 per year.*_


Hmmmmm.... that's a bit steep.
But hey, where else can I have this much fun??
Do you take plastic??

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Metals406

Whitespider said:


> Hmmmmm.... that's a bit steep.
> But hey, where else can I have this much fun??
> Do you take plastic??
> 
> *I'VE MOVED HERE*


It does sound steep. . . At first.

But you get a free Hillary 2016 sticker, Ameribank flashlight, & bag of candy corn.


----------



## Whitespider

Metals406 said:


> _*It does sound steep. . . At first.*_


*L-O-L‼*
I'm in for the sticker... but only if her face is on it... I'm runnin' short'a pistol targets.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Eccentric

northmanlogging said:


> Probably going to pass on Farleys this year, was fun but a long drive, and I kind of miss going to the Demming Log Show...



Well dang. Was looking forward to seeing you and your lady again this year.


----------



## Whitespider

The lady ain't real without picks...


*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## KiwiBro

One more for the ignore list


----------



## Whitespider

4 for me... still a goose egg for y'all.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Eccentric

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/this-board-has-the-best-ignore-function.278358/


----------



## Joe46

Yes, Dirtsnake went on it 1st thing this morning!


----------



## Whitespider

Who's Dirtsnake??
What's a Dirtsnake??
Pics or it ain't real.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Probably going to pass on Farleys this year, was fun but a long drive, and I kind of miss going to the Demming Log Show...


Dammit. We never got a chance to talk last year. Going to the show at Buckley?


----------



## Hedgerow

Gologit said:


> Dammit. We never got a chance to talk last year. Going to the show at Buckley?


I been meanin to get to a PNW gtg, but it looks like it may be a couple more years fore I can make that happen..
Why don't you come down this way for one Bob.. 
Being "semi retired and all"..
We might get Mike to KY this year...


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> I been meanin to get to a PNW gtg, but it looks like it may be a couple more years fore I can make that happen..
> Why don't you come down this way for one Bob..
> Being "semi retired and all"..
> We might get Mike to KY this year...


If I'm home and Mike can make it to my place we can carpool


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> If I'm home and Mike can make it to my place we can carpool


That would be awesome...


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> Dammit. We never got a chance to talk last year. Going to the show at Buckley?



Things happened... its ok, perhaps there will be something closer or on a different weekend?

Never made it down to the buckley show... some of the same faces end up at Demming... Keep driving through when the museum is closed too... I'm about smack in the middle of both of em, There is a Sultan show every year too, 14 miles away and I've never been.

Might have to put Buckley on the calender this year.


----------



## KiwiBro

Anyone care to contribute a picture to a somewhat questionably worthy cause please?
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ly-unofficial-fugly-stump-competition.278382/
Thanks in advance.


----------



## northmanlogging

That sounds fun!


----------



## northmanlogging

Back to loggin




Maybe tomorrow I'll get around to strapping the camera to the missus roll cage, show ya all the whole skid trail on this project, this was the easy part.


----------



## KiwiBro

Please excuse my ignorance, as I have zero time on a skidder (so this will probably sound like a stoopid question) but could you drive a post in on that inside corner for the logs to hit and swing around? Would it hold and would the arse end of the logs hit anything as they swung around it?


----------



## northmanlogging

A post would work, but it would have to be a fairly stout post, I've tried to use smaller trees as turn posts, 4-5" diameter stuff, and pulled them out of the ground, which can really get yer attention when they smack the cab.

The butts can swing a bit but not as much as one would think, unless your trying to swing on a really short bite...


----------



## Metals406

Who's the tiny bearded fellow in yer vidya?


----------



## rwoods

Metals406 said:


> Who's the tiny bearded fellow in yer vidya?



Now just what did you think Santa does in the off season? Ron


----------



## KiwiBro

northmanlogging said:


> A post would work, but it would have to be a fairly stout post, I've tried to use smaller trees as turn posts, 4-5" diameter stuff, and pulled them out of the ground, which can really get yer attention when they smack the cab.
> 
> The butts can swing a bit but not as much as one would think, unless your trying to swing on a really short bite...


Thanks for this. I imagine setting a sturdy enough post on every tight corner would get old pretty quick.


----------



## KiwiBro

rwoods said:


> Now just what did you think Santa does in the off season? Ron


given the amount of 'little *****' around these days- the ones who don't deserve presents, mainly because they demand the bloody things - I'd imagine that off season must be growing. If Santa needs another midget helper for scrambling under the brush, I could rustle up a few.


----------



## SliverPicker

I found myself instinctively backing away from my computer screen when you came to retrieve your camera.


----------



## northmanlogging

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for this. I imagine setting a sturdy enough post on every tight corner would get old pretty quick.


even with a post I'd have to back around and whatnot to get the ends out far enough so there is enough leverage to swing em, too short and you break cable.

The little dude with the anger problems, that dislikes children would be me. 

The bigger dude with a lazy problem that has too many children would be my brother.

And I look really mean in red.


----------



## HuskStihl

SliverPicker said:


> I found myself instinctively backing away from my computer screen when you came to retrieve your camera.


I'm always happy NM doesn't crop the beginning and end of his videos. There's something exhilarating about watching something that large and frightening stumble around the woods from the safety of my computer screen.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Jani and I went on a little outing today theyre doing some thinning on NF landso took a few pics I over exposed the pics its actually dark oercast and drizzelling only appears bright because of the over exposer


----------



## SliverPicker

We might have the solution to this video right here on AS!


----------



## northmanlogging

uh oh... national geographic is gonna start calling again...


----------



## northmanlogging

Dammit dad left when I was 5...


----------



## Cedarkerf

A few more


----------



## Metals406

Tiny trailer yarder?


----------



## northmanlogging

thats one of them Koller's I've been pining over... middle weight version....

Anyway here's the vid I tried to get done yesterday

Try not to stare at my arm, I've been staring for 10 years now and trust me you won't see what you want...

Figured a rear view would be something fun, would have like to not have so much of me in it... but... whatever


----------



## treeslayer2003

you'd be hell on wheels with a bigger machine and/or flatter ground my friend. i forgot you are a touch younger than i lol.......no wrinkles lol. nice work, i am sure the vid does the ground no justice. i have to do alot of that winch n drop with big sticks down in a creek bottom.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> thats one of them Koller's I've been pining over... middle weight version....
> 
> Anyway here's the vid I tried to get done yesterday
> 
> Try not to stare at my arm, I've been staring for 10 years now and trust me you won't see what you want...
> 
> Figured a rear view would be something fun, would have like to not have so much of me in it... but... whatever



Look at them meaty paws!!

Jubus, you could probably crush a calfs skull!

[emoji14]


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> you'd be hell on wheels with a bigger machine and/or flatter ground my friend. i forgot you are a touch younger than i lol.......no wrinkles lol. nice work, i am sure the vid does the ground no justice. i have to do alot of that winch n drop with big sticks down in a creek bottom.



Its hard to get perspective through video... but yeah its steep... I have trouble going up parts of it unloaded, and about 1/3 of it has 15 deg of side slope... with no where to run to.

Theres a spot where you can see a power pole, and a log as a guard rail sort of... thats where I damned near lost it the other day... mudd, uphill, side slopping... not good...


----------



## northmanlogging

Metals406 said:


> Look at them meaty paws!!
> 
> Jubus, you could probably crush a calfs skull!
> 
> [emoji14]


I question the wisdom in making white ox gloves in "one size fits all" Takes me half a day to stretch em out to where they are almost comfortable.


----------



## nk14zp

I think the 440 is one of the best skidders out there for small operations. IE one or two man crews.


----------



## nk14zp

northmanlogging said:


> Its hard to get perspective through video... but yeah its steep... I have trouble going up parts of it unloaded, and about 1/3 of it has 15 deg of side slope... with no where to run to.
> 
> Theres a spot where you can see a power pole, and a log as a guard rail sort of... thats where I damned near lost it the other day... mudd, uphill, side slopping... not good...


LOL I have had a 648d on one front tire before. It's an eerie feeling.


----------



## slowp




----------



## 1270d

Is that chips or sawdust? And blue sky? Don't worry I'm not moving there, even if it is nice country.


----------



## slowp

1270d said:


> Is that chips or sawdust? And blue sky? Don't worry I'm not moving there, even if it is nice country.



They are chips and were heading upriver. I'm assuming to one of the paper mills?

I have to add, Don't Move Here to be fair, although the South Shore of Superior is not a bad place to be. You should be Don't Move Hereing also!


----------



## slowp

Here is a picture of the barge. I was down at Skamakowa, Wa which is on the Columbia between Astoria, OR and Longview, WA. The shipping channel is very close to the river bank there.


----------



## Gologit

How do you pronounce that? Ska mak' a wah or Skama kowa? I have a bet with the wife on this.


----------



## slowp

Ska Mach Oh Way, I think. The accent would be on the mach, and mach pronounced like the super sonic mach. I'm not a local. I can pronounce Pateros correctly.


----------



## Gologit

Okay, her pronunciation was closer. I should have known not to bet with a native Oregonian.


----------



## treeslayer2003

1270d said:


> Is that chips or sawdust? And blue sky? Don't worry I'm not moving there, even if it is nice country.


i might one day............................................









........or at least visit


----------



## northmanlogging

Don't bother the mosquito's will carry you off in the night, the calliphonrians will try to make you vegan, growing webbed feet is a very painful process, and the moss itches.


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Don't bother the mosquito's will carry you off in the night, the calliphonrians will try to make you vegan, growing webbed feet is a very painful process, and the moss itches.



Yes. If the wind wasn't blowing there were mosquitoes and there were flies on Sunday when I got there. A dead sea lion carcass was on the beach--every dog's fantasy but my poor dogs were on leashes. When I got up this morning, there was a light drizzle. By the time I had the trailer hitched, it was a medium drizzle with a breeze. On the highway the wipers soon went on steady and the wind followed me home. I should have taken a picture of all the green (formerly white) pickups around there. 

Just down the river a bit is the dismal mire, at least I think that's what it is called. Lewis and Clark got a bit wet in the area.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sounds an awful lot like here......only steeper. we call um skeeters.........got all sizes lol. they are easier to tolerate than all the people.


----------



## northmanlogging

seriously though the moss really itches...


----------



## nk14zp

Sounds like a nice place to move to.


----------



## Whitespider

northmanlogging said:


> *seriously though the moss really itches...*


Serious question... no trollin'... honest.
What is it about moss in PNW that causes itchin'??
Or is there an intended "funny" that went over my head??
*


----------



## northmanlogging

If you sit still long enough, it grows on your back...

Takes about 30 minutes...

In reality though, around a month or so and moss starts growing on anything sitting outside. 2-3 years and things get hard to recognize.


----------



## slowp

Anything that sits outside without any attention becomes covered in blackberries along with the moss. There are big lumps of blackberries that have old mobile homes underneath. I have one more lump to investigate but it isn't mobile home size.


----------



## Whitespider

northmanlogging said:


> *If you sit still long enough, it grows on your back...*


Oh  
LOL - Yep, sailed right over my head.
*


----------



## BeatCJ

slowp said:


> Just down the river a bit is the dismal mire, at least I think that's what it is called. Lewis and Clark got a bit wet in the area.



I thought it was Dismal Gap. Verdamnt raccoons stole my bacon! I forgot to tighten down the ratchet strap on the cooler. It was a good thing we had bottled beer, they bit through the aluminum cans we had for our orange juice!



slowp said:


> I have one more lump to investigate but it isn't mobile home size.



Probably just a VW bus.


----------



## rwoods

Well, it seems at the moment that if I voted for myself I would be leading the Fugly Stump competition started by KiwiBro in the Picture Forum. I am holding my vote as I know there must be an uglier stump somewhere. At least, I hope so. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey ya'll, been a while since I gave an update. Any who, after 5 months of PT, they finally did an mri and guess what! I need another surgery. I basically wasted the last six months cause the doc wouldn't listen to me. Trying to get back to Austin for the surgery, I ain't letting them cut on me again up here, that's for sure.


----------



## BeatCJ

That sucks out loud. Do you have a good surgeon in Austin? Shoulders are likely the most complex joint system in the body, really important to have a good one.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

There's a lot of good ones down there. Considering Fairbanks has two, and the "best" one did my original surgery, I just want to get it done back home.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sorry to hear it Jeff, i remember you saying that something wasn't right..........at least you will be home.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Thanks buddy. Incidentally, the insurance company is covering medical expenses but no travel. If anybody wants to maybe drink a little less beer this weekend and help a broke and broke down climber get home that'd be great. We set up a gofundme acct. 

https://2dbdd5116ffa30a49aa8-c03f07...m/4393292_1430355887.9416_funddescription.jpg


----------



## treeslayer2003

all i get is a picture? if it works i will attempt to paste it on the other channel, i'm sure some of them guys will help out as well.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i gotta hit the woods for a while, i'll check back this evening to see if this link works.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Try this one.

http://www.gofundme.com/tcq2jv4?fb_...tion_type_map=["og.shares"]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea that works. a link has been posted there, more will see it later. i'll hit ya tomorrow, lets get ya home bro!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm ready!


----------



## Trx250r180

Neighbor wants me to cut down a cedar tree for him ,he calls it a school marm ,is that slang for something ?just looks like a couple trees grown together to me ,the top splits again into 2 more logs off one if them too .


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> Neighbor wants me to cut down a cedar tree for him ,he calls it a school marm ,is that slang for something ?just looks like a couple trees grown together to me ,the top splits again into 2 more logs off one if them too .


So this is a pretty good example of a school marm behind my house


Different deal than a co-dominant stem. Post some pics and Jolly Jeff will steer you right.


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> So this is a pretty good example of a school marm behind my house
> View attachment 421873
> 
> Different deal than a co-dominant stem. Post some pics and Jolly Jeff will steer you right.


Those look far apart compared to this ,looks like i can cut them all down off 1 stump ,Not sure if can get a pic tonight ,depends when i get home


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, schoolmarms definitely can react differently than a co-dominant stem, some good some bad.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey Jon, do you know a good shoulder cutter down there?


----------



## Metals406

I've always known a school marm as two trees that share the same base. One stump for a few feet, then it splits into two.


----------



## northmanlogging

Trx250r180 said:


> Neighbor wants me to cut down a cedar tree for him ,he calls it a school marm ,is that slang for something ?just looks like a couple trees grown together to me ,the top splits again into 2 more logs off one if them too .



School Marm= bigger tree with 1 or more little trees growing conjoined or very close by, like a recess lady with a gaggle of brats... I mean childrens running around her, i.e. School Marmmy

They can be an ass ache... If possible cut one at a time, think of the extra tops as being heavy branches, and adjust for lean that way.

You may need spring boards and or climbing gear to get high enough to clear the hangers on.

If the hangers are high enough that they have grown together you can cut under the join and fall the whole werks as one, but don't count on it. When possible remove the hangers and proceed from there.

Enjoy...


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> I've always known a school marm as two trees that share the same base. One stump for a few feet, then it splits into two.



Same here.

I have some cedars that we call candelabra topped. That's getting pretty technical.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> School Marm= bigger tree with 1 or more little trees growing conjoined or very close by, like a recess lady with a gaggle of brats... I mean childrens running around her, i.e. School Marmmy
> 
> They can be an ass ache... If possible cut one at a time, think of the extra tops as being heavy branches, and adjust for lean that way.
> 
> You may need spring boards and or climbing gear to get high enough to clear the hangers on.
> 
> If the hangers are high enough that they have grown together you can cut under the join and fall the whole werks as one, but don't count on it. When possible remove the hangers and proceed from there.
> 
> Enjoy...


Maybe that's why he wants me to cut it, he is an older guy, does not have a big saw also,I need to look at the stump closer looked like they did not split for 6 feet up or so


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Pics, buddy, pics...


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hey Jon, do you know a good shoulder cutter down there?


Yup. Actually a good one in Austin as well


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> I've always known a school marm as two trees that share the same base. One stump for a few feet, then it splits into two.


If they are similar size, I'd call that a co-dominant. A school marm implies a pretty big size difference, as our leviathanic friend stated


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Good, I'd kinda like to just do this one more time.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I think the biggest destinction to make is co-dominant trees versus a co-dominant stem. Two trees that have grown together versus a tree with a low narrow yoke that has developed co-dominant leaders. At casual inspection they can look similar, but from a structural standpoint they react very differently in the felling process.


----------



## slowp

A definition: _SCHOOL-MARM: A tree stem that branches into two or more trunks or tops. _

Now, I didn't go to medical school so I may not be right. But, in timber cruiser school, if the fork was below DBH (4.5 feet) it would count as two trees. If above, one and the cruiser needed to measure the tallest, or bestest stem and deduct volume if needed. A case where the timber buyer could get some extra volume if the other stem was merch and the faller competent. No dominant or codominant comparison on ONE tree, which it really is. You'd use those terms when comparing the single, school marm tree to the rest of the trees in the stand.


----------



## northmanlogging

Pft whadu no.... stupid gurl... hack spit... 

Anyway junk man, I'm not too terribly far away from PA, if ya want a hand with that... beer and pizza would go a long ways... Not that ya can't handle it... 

(mostly I wan't to sneak a peek in that yard of yours and find some goodies)


----------



## TheJollyLogger

It may not make a difference cruising, but it makes a hell of a difference when ya start cutting on em.


----------



## KiwiBro

pfft. they all burn the same.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Unless you're smoking a brisket... then wood selection is all important. ... just sayin...


----------



## Trx250r180

Was getting dark when got home,pics don't want to load off phone, will do in am,on my pc there is 3 cedars grown together,is pretty good size,I think a 5 foot across stump maybe


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Looking forward to the pics, we'll sort it out.


----------



## slowp

TheJollyLogger said:


> It may not make a difference cruising, but it makes a hell of a difference when ya start cutting on em.



Yes, and cruising trees is not falling. But it is what is used to get an "estimate" of the volume. It's what we have to work with and in a perfect world, that defect estimate will equal the long butting.


----------



## Trx250r180

Here is this tree ,it was getting dark so pics are kind of dark ,couple i lit up some with a flashlight ,it is so tightly grown together for at least 15 feet up ,looks like fall it as one tree ,i will get the tree to mill up ,so if i can get a 12 footer out of the butt or a 16 ,i can hand rip the trees apart once it is bucked up ,will also clear all the brush out with the skid steer before it goes down ,top is full of limbs so this will be some knotty lumber up top


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'd say you'll definitely see two sets of rings on that stump, but they look calloused together pretty well. They should fall together ok, but don't be surprised if they separate on impact. Good luck buddy!


----------



## Trx250r180

Here is a couple small ones grown together on my driveway ,these i would fall as single trees ,may have to rip between them before falling to get the stump lower ,i am not cutting these though give me privacy from the neighbor


----------



## northmanlogging

Cedar can be weird like this, they may be grown together good enough to fall at once, or they could just split off on ya, won't know until you cut em.

If possible fall the 2 big stems together with the seam perpendicular to the hold wood, this will hopefully hold them together long enough to hit the ground... hopefully...

For the little guy, cut him free and drag him out with the skid steer before messing with the other two.

It might be a good Idea to have a couple of tree jacks on hand for this one

PS have fun limbing it...


----------



## Trx250r180

TheJollyLogger said:


> I'd say you'll definitely see two sets of rings on that stump, but they look calloused together pretty well. They should fall together ok, but don't be surprised if they separate on impact. Good luck buddy!


pic 3 is a 3rd tree growing out,should have 3 sets of rings ? ,i did a maple once had 8 stump rings after it was down 
be nice if they separate on impact ,save me a lot of ripping work


----------



## northmanlogging

I ass-u-me that there is enough room to fall it without hitting anything?


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> Cedar can be weird like this, they may be grown together good enough to fall at once, or they could just split off on ya, won't know until you cut em.
> 
> If possible fall the 2 big stems together with the seam perpendicular to the hold wood, this will hopefully hold them together long enough to hit the ground... hopefully...
> 
> For the little guy, cut him free and drag him out with the skid steer before messing with the other two.
> 
> It might be a good Idea to have a couple of tree jacks on hand for this one
> 
> PS have fun limbing it...


for some reason my trees all want to fall east ,east is the neighbors driveway ,west it will land on my property next to the burn pile i have ,if i can get the 3rd one off first ,that will take most of the east leaning weight away ,not sure how wedges are going to be for lifting ,it looks heavy ,they will keep from getting pinched ,if i use my 41 inch cannon bar ,may be able to make a clean back cut all in one cut ,would sure be nice to get all those limbs on my land near the burn pile


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> I ass-u-me that there is enough room to fall it without hitting anything?


A Barn/living quarters to the north ,the very top of the tree may touch it ,i have to pace it out ,there is a big fir to bounce off if needed though ,and a shed to the west ,shed is on my property ,but has neighbors power stuff in it ,a deep face it should go where i want it ,if it goes over backwards nothing will get hurt


----------



## KiwiBro

Trx250r180 said:


> for some reason my trees all want to fall east ,east is the neighbors driveway ,west it will land on my property next to the burn pile i have


 Proof positive that trees can run. Maybe not quickly but the older I get the more they can out-run me on the hunt. I respectfully suggest you may have to out-smart them; ask the neighbour if you can build a bigger burn pile on his side for a few years, and clear your one.

You're Welcome.


----------



## treeslayer2003

when in doubt, face east lol. looks like a spring board deal to me Brian..........multi stem, fall at once, i don't think will work well. be care full and good luck.


----------



## coltont

Stand on the skidder tire and cut them all separate. Put them where you want them.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i have pulled a log up beside um to stand on


----------



## Skeans

I'd board up it and cut a seat for your lead foot to sit in, then cut from the first stump. If they are larger then you have bar for cut a block big enough to put the saw into and cut from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

coltont said:


> Stand on the skidder tire and cut them all separate. Put them where you want them.


Done that or stood on the back of a shovel, the only thing I really hate about doing this is that it's harder to get out of the way as easy, then say like a few spring boards put up in a ladder fashion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

P/T is done so I started my chainsaw fitness program tonight using the log piles down at the wood lot. I promised myself and my wife that I wouldn't over do it so I left the gas can and bar oil at home. I took my freshly built and new to me Wicked Work Saw MS361. 

I've been dreading starting a saw more than all that hand bicycling the therapist had me do. However, the cycling really paid off as it took me 7 full minutes of cranking to start my saw. I must have missed the "pop". No complaints from the shoulder.  Once it was running, it felt great having wood chips sting my forearm again after almost a year.  

My little saw is really impressive. In addition to the power, I was also impressed with the fuel economy. It took just under 40 minutes to empty the tank; my 82cc MACs would probably have gone through 3 tanks in that time. If I had had it years ago, I probably would have never joined AS much less bought all those MACs. But without AS I would have never heard of a ported saw much less met Terry Landrum. 

I tried to take some before and after pictures of the log piles with my smart phone to show how much work a tank full can do, but I am not smart enough to figure out how to transfer them to the computer. Just as well, as I find that I actually have no before pictures thus rendering the after pictures meaningless.

If time and the log piles will permit I hope to cut two to three nights a week over the summer to get in shape for the cutting season which begins in September.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> P/T is done so I started my chainsaw fitness program tonight using the log piles down at the wood lot. I promised myself and my wife that I wouldn't over do it so I left the gas can and bar oil at home. I took my freshly built and new to me Wicked Work Saw MS361.
> 
> I've been dreading starting a saw more than all that hand bicycling the therapist had me do. However, the cycling really paid off as it took me 7 full minutes of cranking to start my saw. I must have missed the "pop". No complaints from the shoulder.  Once it was running, it felt great having wood chips sting my forearm again after almost a year.
> 
> My little saw is really impressive. In addition to the power, I was also impressed with the fuel economy. It took just under 40 minutes to empty the tank; my 82cc MACs would probably have gone through 3 tanks in that time. If I had had it years ago, I probably would have never joined AS much less bought all those MACs. But without AS I would have never heard of a ported saw much less met Terry Landrum.
> 
> I tried to take some before and after pictures of the log piles with my smart phone to show how much work a tank full can do, but I am not smart enough to figure out how to transfer them to the computer. Just as well, as I find that I actually have no before pictures thus rendering the after pictures meaningless.
> 
> If time and the log piles will permit I hope to cut two to three nights a week over the summer to get in shape for the cutting season which begins in September.
> 
> Ron


Ron try Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Congrats Ron, good to know there's life after shoulder surgery, lol.


----------



## rwoods

JL, thanks. I hope you find a good surgeon down in Texas. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Jon said he knows a couple good ones down there.


----------



## treeslayer2003

glad to hear it Ron! on the stihls, i find if its warm out, one pull on choke even if i don't hear the pop. they will usually start the first pull on fast idle.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yup. Overchoke a stihl at your own peril.


----------



## rwoods

Believe it or not, but this is the first time I have ever flooded a Stihl in the 15+ years I have owned one. I have started others for folks who have flooded them but none have ever taken me near as many pulls as this one did. I guess I've just gotten rusty while on my "vacation". Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, i have many stihls, some like choked and some don't want much choke. seems like the ones i have rebuilt the carb on don't want much choke........they also will start one pull all day, gotta love that.


----------



## rwoods

This was my first tank through the 361 so I have to learn its likes, but with one exception all my other 2 strokes are pretty much the same - winter or summer - pull with choke until pop, change to fast idle and start on next pull. They vary with how many pulls to the pop. The one exception is my 33 year old Mac PM700 - it starts, if and when it wants to start, which lately has not been very often.  Ron


----------



## Gologit

Good to see you back Ron.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

where is Fraser?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Which one?


----------



## treeslayer2003

?? paccity 

how you doin bro?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Just waiting for the word from the ins. Co. soI can head south.


----------



## treeslayer2003

you not quite got what you were needing yet through that link, i been keeping watch on it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Yeah, It's gonna be close. It's freak in expensive to get out of this joint!


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> where is Fraser?



Know him he's probably trying to do about 937 things at once. Work, family, getting ready for the PNW GTG, his volunteer work with the logging museum, fixing saws....
That guy doesn't sit around much.


----------



## northmanlogging

Been working on a little brake leak on ye ole dumper tuck. (His name is Amos)

And I got to think'n, I've done drum breaks on I don't remember how many different cars, trucks, motor cycles, atv's, go karts, tractors and I can't remember ever finding an adjuster that didn't need to be un seized tore apart lubed up filed on or wire wheeled.

Is it just me? cause it makes me wonder why the hell they even put the damned things in there.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Been working on a little brake leak on ye ole dumper tuck. (His name is Amos)
> 
> And I got to think'n, I've done drum breaks on I don't remember how many different cars, trucks, motor cycles, atv's, go karts, tractors and I can't remember ever finding an adjuster that didn't need to be un seized tore apart lubed up filed on or wire wheeled.
> 
> Is it just me? cause it makes me wonder why the hell they even put the damned things in there.



They put them in there just to piss us off and make us tear them a part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

every thing should have air brakes


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> every thing should have air brakes


I like them so much, I installed them on my Vespa.


----------



## treeslayer2003

you be cute on a vespa


----------



## rwoods

Nothing beats air over hydraulic.  Ron


----------



## Skeans

My kind of Vespa lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Guys are getting 300+ HP out of that nytro engine. Even More on the bottle. You have any toys on boost skeans? I'd like to boost my RMK this winter.


----------



## Skeans

Yeah that bike is pushing 400 on boost, that was at the Oregon coast this weekend I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

That and you'll see the banshees out here get a little nutty with the triple and quad cylinder set ups, there's nothing like the sound of a banshee that's for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

Paternal pride. My daughter tried out for and made a good Tier 1 under 14 team. She's one of two 12 year olds who
made it


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Paternal pride. My daughter tried out for and made a good Tier 1 under 14 team. She's one of two 12 year olds who
> made itView attachment 425912


congrats to her!


----------



## rwoods

Congrats. And the athletic ability comes from which side of the family? Just kidding, Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

rwoods said:


> Congrats. And the athletic ability comes from which side of the family? Just kidding, Ron


Her mother was the best gymnast in Texas when she was 12. I was in synchronized swimming and ballet.


----------



## treeslayer2003

ppffftttt! Jon you ain't right bro. i just had a mental pic of you in a to to..........blowed coffee out mah nose...........


----------



## Skeans

To to with a saw in hand parading around sounds like something you'd see in down town Portland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> ppffftttt! Jon you ain't right bro. i just had a mental pic of you in a to to..........blowed coffee out mah nose...........





Skeans said:


> To to with a saw in hand parading around sounds like something you'd see in down town Portland


Don't forget, I'd be on that awesome baby-blue Vespa!


----------



## Skeans

Oh yes can't forget that, the "motorcycle" you don't want your buddies to see you on, kind of like fat chicks. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

Jon you had to be class clown


----------



## KenJax Tree

HuskStihl said:


> Paternal pride. My daughter tried out for and made a good Tier 1 under 14 team. She's one of two 12 year olds who
> made itView attachment 425912


I hear ya on the pride my son graduated from preschool today


He been in sticks and pucks so he'll start playing this fall. He a great skater already but he's everywhere the puck is not.[emoji2]

Congrats to your daughter[emoji106]


----------



## Gypo Logger

Anybody heard from bullchit Bob lately?


----------



## bitzer

Its spelled ********, John.


----------



## olyman

bitzer said:


> Its spelled ********, John.


in canadia they spell different,,like they say, eh??


----------



## Samlock

Them girls won't play ringette anymore.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey Jeff, is yer truck even gonna start after all this time?


----------



## treeslayer2003

well the forum seems to be working properly for me now.....wonder how long this time.
had a good day, 65 and cloudy....i'm not sweaty lol. load of pine on deck and most af a load of sawlogs.
hey how come you PNW peaple speak to me? y'all so mean and stuff LMAO!


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> well the forum seems to be working properly for me now.....wonder how long this time.
> had a good day, 65 and cloudy....i'm not sweaty lol. load of pine on deck and most af a load of sawlogs.
> hey how come you PNW peaple speak to me? y'all so mean and stuff LMAO!



Mean? No. Direct? Yes.  Lots of people with tender feelings confuse the two.
LOL...if somebody ever did treat them mean they'd probably have some kind of breakdown.
You'd get along in the woods out here okay. So would Bitz and a couple of others who live east of the Rockies. Some others? Probably not.


----------



## coltont

I did 10.49 miles hiking and finding ginseng. Had a good day.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> well the forum seems to be working properly for me now.....wonder how long this time.
> had a good day, 65 and cloudy....i'm not sweaty lol. load of pine on deck and most af a load of sawlogs.
> hey how come you PNW peaple speak to me? y'all so mean and stuff LMAO!



I sweat just starting a saw when 65 ,good thing we have rain to cool us off .


----------



## Trx250r180

While i am here ,the view from my front porch yesterday ......



There was a big cedar schoolmarm behind the excavator before the pic was taken ,it got a little push with the bucket .


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Mean? No. Direct? Yes.  Lots of people with tender feelings confuse the two.
> LOL...if somebody ever did treat them mean they'd probably have some kind of breakdown.
> You'd get along in the woods out here okay. So would Bitz and a couple of others who live east of the Rockies. Some others? Probably not.


they didn't grow up with my ol man lol. he wern't mean but he could be stern.........yeah we will call it stern. yea he was a little hard on me, but i was a hard head......i'm glad he was that way.

and yes i hate it when guys lump folks into a category with out even trying to get to know them.


----------



## olyman

Gologit said:


> Mean? No. Direct? Yes.  Lots of people with tender feelings confuse the two.
> LOL...if somebody ever did treat them mean they'd probably have some kind of breakdown.
> You'd get along in the woods out here okay. So would Bitz and a couple of others who live east of the Rockies. Some others? Probably not.


 so your saying,,no one east of the rockies,,could handle the "tough" jobs you claim to do???? yeah,right........


----------



## svk

treeslayer2003 said:


> and yes i hate it when guys lump folks into a category with out even trying to get to know them.


----------



## treeslayer2003

olyman said:


> so your saying,,no one east of the rockies,,could handle the "tough" jobs you claim to do???? yeah,right........


oly i think he said the opposite..........


----------



## treeslayer2003

svk said:


>


what? it goes both ways around here. there is mighty good folks all over this forum.......its just that some have blinders on.


----------



## svk

treeslayer2003 said:


> what? it goes both ways around here. there is mighty good folks all over this forum.......its just that some have blinders on.


Yes there are. Hence the need for a few to drop the logger vs firewood cutter and west coast vs the world drama.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i agree, if you follow my posts you will see i have tried. some on the west do as well. we all have to try, some times it just takes a little reasoning to cool off. i as east coast faller have benefited greatly from conversations with our western friends. i bet i'm not the only one. i have been on the wood forums, some of them seem like they resent a logger there and some welcome us. however, if we see bad falling advise, we just can't help but say some thing......there is a very good reason for that, we all know of falling related injury or death.


----------



## svk

treeslayer2003 said:


> i agree, if you follow my posts you will see i have tried. some on the west do as well. we all have to try, some times it just takes a little reasoning to cool off. i as east coast faller have benefited greatly from conversations with our western friends. i bet i'm not the only one. i have been on the wood forums, some of them seem like they resent a logger there and some welcome us. however, if we see bad falling advise, we just can't help but say some thing......there is a very good reason for that, we all know of falling related injury or death.


I agree. I think people can always learn from others if they can approach things with an open mind. When minds close and accusations flow, then it's time to take a step back.

And I meant what I said about the unnecessary divide on this site. There's no Chinese wall separating the firewood and F & L forums. Yes there have been some issues with a handful of members going from one forum to another with intent to tick people off. But those involved have been spoken to.


----------



## slowp

99's seem to be turning this into a borg forum. 

Just follow this example. I should have reported this in our new kumbaya age. And yes, there is a wall separating the forums. One is Forestry and Logging, and the other is woodcutting. There is a difference. Lawnmowers are not acceptable logging equipment. Farm tractors flip over. Mills don't buy 2 foot chunks of wood. Please enlighten us on how both are the same. 

Here is an example which should have been cited in the now locked conversation. I'm sure I can find more. I have more time than the guys like Blitzer who are out actually professionally logging, and coming home tired, with things to do and then get up and repeat it the next day. Speaking of "childishness" read this.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ignore-list.273570/


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey svk, wanna hear the really silly part? most loggers make and use fire wood lol.


----------



## svk

slowp said:


> 99's seem to be turning this into a borg forum.
> 
> Just follow this example. I should have reported this in our new kumbaya age. And yes, there is a wall separating the forums. One is Forestry and Logging, and the other is woodcutting. There is a difference. Lawnmowers are not acceptable logging equipment. Farm tractors flip over. Mills don't buy 2 foot chunks of wood. Please enlighten us on how both are the same.
> 
> Here is an example which should have been cited in the now locked conversation. I'm sure I can find more. I have more time than the guys like Blitzer who are out actually professionally logging, and coming home tired, with things to do and then get up and repeat it the next day. Speaking of "childishness" read this.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ignore-list.273570/


Keep trying to drive that wedge Slowp. You have been one of the major contributors to the problem I referenced. 

Pretending that you are above someone else because of your job title is senseless. Everyone puts on their pants one leg at a time. 

I know a guy who singlehandedly does 250 cords of firewood a year (combination of hand split and with a basic hydro), does arborist work, and logs. He is a great contributor to both of the forums we are talking about. But a few members are too busy thumping their chests to notice good people like this. I guess it's their loss.


----------



## northmanlogging

svk said:


> Yes there are. Hence the need for a few to drop the logger vs firewood cutter and west coast vs the world drama.




Just so's you know most times it feels like firewood vs loggers, and the world vs the west coast, all depends on who's side your on.

The folks that listen tend to come around to physics those that don't start name calling and whining in general... Most folks are too stubborn too listen to facts, and go off what their ego or friends tell them... it can cause problems. By and large Loggers and those involved in forestry don't have time for ego's or stubborness when it comes to safety (we get stubborn on finishing an impossible job), and we tend to call people out on dumb **** before someone gets killed, most times its taken the wrong way, because of said ego...

And yeah I burn wood too, and have for 3 decades, and wrench on all my own saws (unless I don't have time then I pay for it which is more and more often)


----------



## svk

treeslayer2003 said:


> hey svk, wanna hear the really silly part? most loggers make and use fire wood lol.


Yep. The guy who is cutting my family tree farm spends all of breakup doing firewood. And one of the brothers from probably the biggest logging family in my area is also the biggest firewood seller.


----------



## svk

northmanlogging said:


> Just so's you know most times it feels like firewood vs loggers, and the world vs the west coast, all depends on who's side your on.
> 
> The folks that listen tend to come around to physics those that don't start name calling and whining in general... Most folks are too stubborn too listen to facts, and go off what their ego or friends tell them... it can cause problems. By and large Loggers and those involved in forestry don't have time for ego's or stubborness when it comes to safety (we get stubborn on finishing an impossible job), and we tend to call people out on dumb **** before someone gets killed, most times its taken the wrong way, because of said ego...
> 
> And yeah I burn wood too, and have for 3 decades, and wrench on all my own saws (unless I don't have time then I pay for it which is more and more often)


I'm all about letting someone know in no uncertain terms if they are about to do something that could put anyone in harms way. 

At the same point if a weekend firewood cutter wants to hang out with the big boys to maybe learn a few things, a few need to check their attitudes and drop the condescending crap like "99'ers" or a multitude of other terms to meant to belittle a noob. I tell you what: I've learned that if you are the most inexperienced person in a room then you need to shut up and listen. I can't tell you the hundreds of hours I spent listening to dad, grandpa, uncles, and older friends talk about life experiences over a round of drinks or coffee. Same thing goes for a forum.


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> Yes there are. Hence the need for a few to drop the logger vs firewood cutter and west coast vs the world drama.



Don't count on that happening.


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> I'm all about letting someone know in no uncertain terms if they are about to do something that could put anyone in harms way.
> 
> At the same point if a weekend firewood cutter wants to hang out with the big boys to maybe learn a few things, a few need to check their attitudes and drop the condescending crap like "99'ers" or a multitude of other terms to meant to belittle a noob. I tell you what: I've learned that if you are the most inexperienced person in a room then you need to shut up and listen. I can't tell you the hundreds of hours I spent listening to dad, grandpa, uncles, and older friends talk about life experiences over a round of drinks or coffee. Same thing goes for a forum.


 We don't mind non loggers showing up and asking questions. We'll help if we can. But when they show up, ask a question and then argue with the advice they're given we do tend to get a little riled.
A lot of times they're not really asking for advice anyway, they're asking us to validate some goofy and terribly unsafe idea that they've come up with. When we don't they get upset. Tough. 
See the problem?


----------



## treeslayer2003

svk said:


> I'm all about letting someone know in no uncertain terms if they are about to do something that could put anyone in harms way.
> 
> At the same point if a weekend firewood cutter wants to hang out with the big boys to maybe learn a few things, a few need to check their attitudes and drop the condescending crap like "99'ers" or a multitude of other terms to meant to belittle a noob. I tell you what: I've learned that if you are the most inexperienced person in a room then you need to shut up and listen. I can't tell you the hundreds of hours I spent listening to dad, grandpa, uncles, and older friends talk about life experiences over a round of drinks or coffee. Same thing goes for a forum.


any one really seeking advice will not be turned away.
the crappy posters for the most part i step over unless they start to get on some one for no reason.


----------



## HuskStihl

Gologit said:


> You'd get along in the woods out here okay. So would Bitz and a couple of others who live east of the Rockies. *Especially HuskStihl. I have 100% confidence that I could drop that guy into any cow-faced, box canyon, heli-access nightmare with only his trusty 394, his wits, his true grit, and his undeniably impressive falling knowledge to see him through.*


Thanks Bob!


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks Bob!




we need a clown smiley lol


----------



## northmanlogging

The thing is there have been loads of folks come to the F+L side with complete noob questions, most have been cordially welcomed by the loggers or politely redirected to wherever (firewood or chainsaw mostly)

Then there are the dingbats that want to come in and talk about climbing 300' yellow cedars in the 90's and topping them at 250' with enough room to pitch a tent.... in which case we call BS... cause we know better. (usually by asking who they worked for and where etc... often met with blatant lies)

The fun one are folks with a sure deal in logging just need 17 morons to foot the bill and work for free...

Or the dudes that traipse on over from wherever just to troll, and continue a temper tantrum that started elsewhere on the site... which can be fun... cause trolling a troll is just highlarious

There are also a pile of folks getting mislead on other forums when asking questions that should really be asked on the F+L forum... a chainsaw question on homeowner help or a tree falling question on firewood/chainsaw....


----------



## slowp

But is he in the logging business? Are you? Have you worked out in the woods, cruising timber, marking trees to harvest, making things all come together? There's quite a difference and you seem to be thin skinned. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/cutting-a-havy-leaner.278415/page-2

I cut firewood. You cut firewood. But this is not the firewood thread and when somebody comes on and starts "posing" it can be dangerous--look up HBRN and his advice.
I guess the wannabees can pose away. The rest of us can figure out who is a fake. 

Logging is not arborist work. Aren't there forums for that? I don't go on those forums because.....I AM NOT AN ARBORIST. Simple. If I went on that forum and started giving bad advice, I'd get skewered. 

Chest thumping? That's a bit of overkill. I'd call it, Real World Experience. There's a difference. And, if I had such a thin skin, I would not have survived working in such a testosterone filled environment. Warning: Chest thumping is about to begin after I put on my cup bra. 

Here's how it works on the job for a forester. You show up the first time. The crew guys spit and scowl and don't say much. You don't say much. You go about your job after asking those guys what hazards are around--haulback lines and such. You come out and do your job. Pretty soon, they'll say good morning. Eventually, if you do your job in a professional manner, use common sense, and pack a choker out that you found, you are accepted as much as a forester can be and they'll work a bit harder to make the job turn out as planned. 

We all come out of the brush tired, maybe cranky, and bruised. Not many people can do that kind of work anymore. If you haven't, you cannot understand the mentality.


----------



## svk

Gologit said:


> We don't mind non loggers showing up and asking questions. We'll help if we can. But when they show up, ask a question and then argue with the advice they're given we do tend to get a little riled.
> A lot of times they're not really asking for advice anyway, they're asking us to validate some goofy and terribly unsafe idea that they've come up with. When we don't they get upset. Tough.
> See the problem?


There will always be those types of folks. It's human nature. 

There was a guy who trolled the firewood forum every few weeks looking for free firewood from some small town in PA. At first a few members tried to help him but he wasn't willing to work to get the wood. Then came the smarty pants answers and finally people just ignored him. Last I saw he was over at a different forum doing the same thing. Moral of the story? Those people move on so don't let them ruin it for the genuine folks who do want your help and respect what they have to say.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i think some of the members have been here long enough to have seen all kinds come in here.......some of us have not as of yet, maybe we are a little to trusting, but i have to give benefit of a doubt at first.


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> I tell you what: I've learned that if you are the most inexperienced person in a room then you need to shut up and listen.



Heed your own advice. We could do with a lot less preaching. If we offend somebody I'm sure they'll go crying to the mods and then you can take whatever action is necessary.
In the mean time, come down off your holier than thou soapbox and pay attention. You can learn things here...if you want to.


----------



## northmanlogging

I try to answer even the dumbest repeat question...

I just don't visit the other areas anymore


----------



## HuskStihl

OK, so as a land-clearing hack, which is one step below a firewood hack I will say......I will frequently see somebody posting about doing something foolish in another part of the forum. I will often "page" some of my more experienced brethren to help out with advice. Usually the advice is well taken, but occasionally somebody gets bent out of shape and starts a "pompous PNW logger" thing. I have yet to see one of these guys just show up and start crap. People do stuff which is monumentally unsafe and then brag that they have done it. If I can see that it isn't a good idea, it is likely pretty obvious. As a rule, people hate being told the thing they are so proud of wasn't actually done properly. Sometimes they get defensive. It is hard to say "listen, this is my job, I do this every day, I know you have been on the google machine, but you gotta trust that I know more about this than you do" without sounding like an *******. I have to say the exact same thing at the day job at least once a week, and I know how it sounds, but sometimes there's no good way around it


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> OK, so as a land-clearing hack, which is one step below a firewood hack I will say......I will frequently see somebody posting about doing something foolish in another part of the forum. I will often "page" some of my more experienced brethren to help out with advice. Usually the advice is well taken, but occasionally somebody gets bent out of shape and starts a "pompous PNW logger" thing. I have yet to see one of these guys just show up and start crap. People do stuff which is monumentally unsafe and then brag that they have done it. If I can see that it isn't a good idea, it is likely pretty obvious. As a rule, people hate being told the thing they are so proud of wasn't actually done properly. Sometimes they get defensive. It is hard to say "listen, this is my job, I do this every day, I know you have been on the google machine, but you gotta trust that I know more about this than you do" without sounding like an *******. I have to say the exact same thing at the day job at least once a week, and I know how it sounds, but sometimes there's no good way around it




EGO... can be a *****


----------



## svk

slowp said:


> But is he in the logging business? Are you?


You know I'm not in the logging business. But the guy in reference has a boatload of experience in all aspects of the timber industry. In fact he has a hat very similar to the one posted below (btw it's not plastic) from a previous job. Can he be in your club now? Once again you are trying to say that an arborist can't be a logger and a firewood guy can't be an arborist. Sure there are learning curves but it's not like you are part of a Jedi group that puts you at a different level than the rest of us for eternity.


----------



## svk

Gologit said:


> Heed your own advice. We could do with a lot less preaching. If we offend somebody I'm sure they'll go crying to the mods and then you can take whatever action is necessary.
> In the mean time, come down off your holier than thou soapbox and pay attention. You can learn things here...if you want to.


I knew you would try to twist that statement. 

If I come across a redwood that needs to be cut down I will certainly consult the good members of this forum as that would be out of my area of expertise.


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> I knew you would try to twist that statement.
> 
> If I come across a redwood that needs to be cut down I will certainly consult the good members of this forum as that would be out of my area of expertise.


 What do you do for a living? What exactly is your area of expertise?


----------



## northmanlogging

svk said:


> You know I'm not in the logging business. But the guy in reference has a boatload of experience in all aspects of the timber industry. In fact he has a hat very similar to the one posted below (btw it's not plastic) from a previous job. Can he be in your club now? Once again you are trying to say that an arborist can't be a logger and a firewood guy can't be an arborist. Sure there are learning curves but it's not like you are part of a Jedi group that puts you at a different level than the rest of us for eternity.



See its posts like this that cultivate mistrust, and don't take me wrong this is just a good example.

who is this jack of all trades, invite him over... If he's avoiding this forum then why? or does he even exist and your pulling the ole well I have a friend that blah blah shtick. Or did he show up here, make big claims he couldn't back up and run away?

And 250 cord of hand or even hydro split, but hand bucked fire wood is quite the feat, unless your talking face cords then yer buddy is robbing his customers... even face cords if hand cut and say half of it hand split, hows he have time to play arborist, logger and sleep?

people come in here all the time and say well I'm such and such or I know so and so, all most of us ask is prove it... 

And who cares if he has a hat like the one you pictured, you can buy em on ebay for $10. in fact I gave one away last week that I paid $1. for even had a company sticker on it


----------



## HuskStihl

svk said:


> You know I'm not in the logging business. But the guy in reference has a boatload of experience in all aspects of the timber industry. In fact he has a hat very similar to the one posted below (btw it's not plastic) from a previous job. Can he be in your club now? Once again you are trying to say that an arborist can't be a logger and a firewood guy can't be an arborist. Sure there are learning curves but it's not like you are part of a Jedi group that puts you at a different level than the rest of us for eternity.
> 
> View attachment 428387


The professional fallers are better than me at falling timber. They are better than you at falling timber. They are better than arborists at falling timber. They are better than firewood guys at falling timber. They are not on a different level. They would struggle in my job. I have seen Northman and Tramp Bushler very, very humbly ask for help and advice in the arborist areas. They realize they are not as good as the arborists at doing their job. I would actually say the arborists more frequently are derogatory towards loggers than the other way around. Could I have taken a different career path and wound up as a good PNW faller? I think I could have, but I didn't. So when they talk, I listen. Except for busted-up, who I just liked to troll, cause it would get him so riled up. Have you seen RandyMac's pictures? I don't care how many cords of firewood somebody sells, when that guy is talking falling trees, you should take a seat and listen


----------



## svk

Gologit said:


> What do you do for a living? What exactly is your area of expertise?


I actually do several things for a living. But I don't normally wear Carhartts, flannel, or steel toed boots on week days.


----------



## svk

northmanlogging said:


> See its posts like this that cultivate mistrust, and don't take me wrong this is just a good example.
> 
> who is this jack of all trades, invite him over... If he's avoiding this forum then why? or does he even exist and your pulling the ole well I have a friend that blah blah shtick. Or did he show up here, make big claims he couldn't back up and run away?
> 
> And 250 cord of hand or even hydro split, but hand bucked fire wood is quite the feat, unless your talking face cords then yer buddy is robbing his customers... even face cords if hand cut and say half of it hand split, hows he have time to play arborist, logger and sleep?
> 
> people come in here all the time and say well I'm such and such or I know so and so, all most of us ask is prove it...
> 
> And who cares if he has a hat like the one you pictured, you can buy em on ebay for $10. in fact I gave one away last week that I paid $1. for even had a company sticker on it


If you read my first post you'd know he's already here.


----------



## northmanlogging

svk said:


> I actually do several things for a living. But I don't normally wear Carhartts, flannel, or steel toed boots on week days.



I hate carhartts, haven't worn flannel since Soundgarden went on vacation, have't owned steel toed boots in 15 years.


----------



## svk

HuskStihl said:


> The professional fallers are better than me at falling timber. They are better than you at falling timber. They are better than arborists at falling timber. They are better than firewood guys at falling timber. They are not on a different level. They would struggle in my job. I have seen Northman and Tramp Bushler very, very humbly ask for help and advice in the arborist areas. They realize they are not as good as the arborists at doing their job. I would actually say the arborists more frequently are derogatory towards loggers than the other way around. Could I have taken a different career path and wound up as a good PNW faller? I think I could have, but I didn't. So when they talk, I listen. Except for busted-up, who I just liked to troll, cause it would get him so riled up. Have you seen RandyMac's pictures? I don't care how many cords of firewood somebody sells, when that guy is talking falling trees, you should take a seat and listen


And again it goes back to my post about how everyone can learn from others if they have an open mind.


----------



## northmanlogging

svk said:


> If you read my first post you'd know he's already here.



You mean Gypo?

Or yerself? Cause I taint got no fancy Mod thing telling me who's reading this forum

Is sure as Hel ain't Huskstihl.


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> I actually do several things for a living. But I don't normally wear Carhartts, flannel, or steel toed boots on week days.


 
You mean that this isn't you? We all thought it was. Darn.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Hey can we leave the arborists out of this[emoji1]


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> You mean Gypo?
> 
> Or yerself? Cause I taint got no fancy Mod thing telling me who's reading this forum
> 
> *Is sure as Hel ain't Huskstihl*.



Disrespectful youth.


----------



## northmanlogging

This is fun and all, but I gots to go...

guess we'll see If'n I'm banned in the morning.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Disrespectful youth.




Oh there there...

I just ass-u-med that your wheren't cutting 250 cords of wood with a husky... ya'd be spending to much time fixing it to get that much done

And I kinda doubt you could get yer wife up a tree to start the thing if you were playing arborist.


----------



## HuskStihl

KenJax Tree said:


> Hey can we leave the arborists out of this[emoji1]


Too late Ken.
Actually, I kinda wish y'all would just quit for the night. Fallers are better at falling, climbers are better at climbing, lawyers are better at ****ing you over, foresters are better at drinking coffee. I really don't think anybody is saying they are "better" than anybody else, just better at their particular job. I guarantee, whatever it is SVK does, he is better at it than I am. Unless he is a male pole dancer.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> This is fun and all, but I gots to go...
> 
> guess we'll see If'n I'm banned in the morning.



Yup same here. We'll see if SVK has the balls not to erase any of our posts.


----------



## svk

Guys it seems we are going around in circles here but are mostly saying the same things.

There are some darn good salt of the earth people on this site that possess tons of knowledge and are happy to pass that on. They are in chainsaw, and firewood, and F&L. Guys like Randymac, eccentric, hinerman, mastermind, tomtrees and so on. Maybe you don't like some of them but they have all helped me in some way at some time. And that's worth something.


----------



## northmanlogging

HuskStihl said:


> Too late Ken.
> Actually, I kinda wish y'all would just quit for the night. Fallers are better at falling, climbers are better at climbing, lawyers are better at ****ing you over, foresters are better at drinking coffee. I really don't think anybody is saying they are "better" than anybody else, just better at their particular job. I guarantee, whatever it is SVK does, he is better at it than I am. Unless he is a male pole dancer.



Male pole dancer just sounds.... wrong...


----------



## HuskStihl

Good night boys


----------



## KenJax Tree

northmanlogging said:


> Male pole dancer just sounds.... wrong...


Consider the source


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Male pole dancer just sounds.... wrong...


It does sound bad, but college wasn't cheap


----------



## svk

Gologit said:


> Yup same here. We'll see if SVK has the balls not to erase any of our posts.


There's no need to erase any posts here. We are having a discussion. We have different opinions but that's ok.


----------



## KenJax Tree

HuskStihl said:


> It does sound bad, but college wasn't cheap


You do mean metal pole right?


----------



## svk

HuskStihl said:


> Too late Ken.
> Actually, I kinda wish y'all would just quit for the night. Fallers are better at falling, climbers are better at climbing, lawyers are better at ****ing you over, foresters are better at drinking coffee. I really don't think anybody is saying they are "better" than anybody else, just better at their particular job. I guarantee, whatever it is SVK does, he is better at it than I am. Unless he is a male pole dancer.


I definitely do not pole dance for work or hobby! LOL


----------



## HuskStihl

KenJax Tree said:


> You do mean metal pole right?


My inversion was legendary. Let's not take this into the gutter. Heterosexual male stripping has a long and honorable tradition!


----------



## 2dogs

HuskStihl said:


> My inversion was legendary. Let's not take this into the gutter. Heterosexual male stripping has a long and honorable tradition!


Should we call you Caitlyn?


----------



## olyman

treeslayer2003 said:


> oly i think he said the opposite..........


 all of us,,read things different ways,,he MAY have meant that,,but it sure didnt tread like that...........


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Keep trying to drive that wedge Slowp. You have been one of the major contributors to the problem I referenced.
> 
> Pretending that you are above someone else because of your job title is senseless. Everyone puts on their pants one leg at a time.
> 
> I know a guy who singlehandedly does 250 cords of firewood a year (combination of hand split and with a basic hydro), does arborist work, and logs. He is a great contributor to both of the forums we are talking about. But a few members are too busy thumping their chests to notice good people like this. I guess it's their loss.


----------



## svk

Let me say just one additional thing here.

Last night I referenced a guy who has a boat load of experience in all things wood/tree related. I also mentioned that he contributes positively on both major boards on this forum. And what do a couple of members do? Without a second thought they are already are trying to discredit him. And yet they were from the same group chirping about hostility on the forum just 12 hours earlier......


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> There's no need to erase any posts here. We are having a discussion. We have different opinions but that's ok.


 You stayed up late last night. Ask Darin for some overtime.


----------



## HuskStihl

2dogs said:


> Should we call you Caitlyn?


Let's not get carried away


----------



## northmanlogging

svk said:


> Let me say just one additional thing here.
> 
> Last night I referenced a guy who has a boat load of experience in all things wood/tree related. I also mention that contributes positively on both major boards on this forum. And what do a couple of members do? Without a second thought they are already are trying to discredit him. And yet they were from the same group chirping about hostility on the forum just 12 hours earlier......



???

I was being hypothetical... Still not sure who yer talking about anyway.


----------



## treeslayer2003

svk said:


> Guys it seems we are going around in circles here but are mostly saying the same things.
> 
> There are some darn good salt of the earth people on this site that possess tons of knowledge and are happy to pass that on. They are in chainsaw, and firewood, and F&L. Guys like Randymac, eccentric, hinerman, mastermind, tomtrees and so on. Maybe you don't like some of them but they have all helped me in some way at some time. And that's worth something.


three of those guys are good friends of mine


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> The professional fallers are better than me at falling timber. They are better than you at falling timber. They are better than arborists at falling timber. They are better than firewood guys at falling timber. They are not on a different level. They would struggle in my job. I have seen Northman and Tramp Bushler very, very humbly ask for help and advice in the arborist areas. They realize they are not as good as the arborists at doing their job. I would actually say the arborists more frequently are derogatory towards loggers than the other way around. Could I have taken a different career path and wound up as a good PNW faller? I think I could have, but I didn't. So when they talk, I listen. Except for busted-up, who I just liked to troll, cause it would get him so riled up. Have you seen RandyMac's pictures? I don't care how many cords of firewood somebody sells, when that guy is talking falling trees, you should take a seat and listen


I could totally do your day job!

How hard is it to make Mexican Shaved Ice?

Pfftt!






.





[emoji14]


----------



## slowp

svk said:


> Let me say just one additional thing here.
> 
> Last night I referenced a guy who has a boat load of experience in all things wood/tree related. I also mention that contributes positively on both major boards on this forum. And what do a couple of members do? Without a second thought they are already are trying to discredit him. And yet they were from the same group chirping about hostility on the forum just 12 hours earlier......



Well, quit posting about it and have HIM (I'm being sexist and assuming that) post on here. Flannel shirts? Carhart? Steel toed boots? You need to quit preaching and start listening/learning. Carharts, maybe, sometimes a flannel shirt, but steel toed boots? No way. Try hickory shirts, torn hoodies, rain gear, calks. Oil and grease or for us foresters, paint spackled pants and shirts. 

By the way, I've been accused of having a chip on my shoulder, and by golly gee shucky darn I do. It'll stay there. Very few men on here have experienced the crap we women had to go through in the early days --1970s to work at the lowest jobs in the woods. You don't know. And the crap we overhear men discussing -- like women can't possibly do something ( a job that I had passed all the tests for and had worked at for 10 years at that time) because ________fill in the blanks. That was after I'd been working for 20 years!! I kept my mouth shut then but now wish I hadn't. And, there is a woman who lurks on the other forums but is afraid to chime in. And, a European woman tried to enter the realm in one of the most hostile forums--Off The Topic and within 3 posts was attacked by the usual attacker. For goodness sakes, we are 50% or more of the world's population! It isn't smart, business wise to piss us off. Note the "outrage" you feel if we patronize you. For the loggers, they were rarely the problem. They had/have a more generous outlook. As long as you do your job and make it to the woods when needed, you could be Bruce Jenner. Production doesn't have time for stupid prejudices. 

Hop in your form of transportation. Come out and try to get a job in the woods. Listening to male relatives tell stories is probably not going to work as a qualification.


----------



## svk

slowp said:


> Well, quit posting about it and have HIM (I'm being sexist and assuming that) post on here. Flannel shirts? Carhart? Steel toed boots? You need to quit preaching and start listening/learning. Carharts, maybe, sometimes a flannel shirt, but steel toed boots? No way. Try hickory shirts, torn hoodies, rain gear, calks. Oil and grease or for us foresters, paint spackled pants and shirts.
> 
> By the way, I've been accused of having a chip on my shoulder, and by golly gee shucky darn I do. It'll stay there. Very few men on here have experienced the crap we women had to go through in the early days --1970s to work at the lowest jobs in the woods. You don't know. And the crap we overhear men discussing -- like women can't possibly do something ( a job that I had passed all the tests for and had worked at for 10 years at that time) because ________fill in the blanks. That was after I'd been working for 20 years!! I kept my mouth shut then but now wish I hadn't. And, there is a woman who lurks on the other forums but is afraid to chime in. And, a European woman tried to enter the realm in one of the most hostile forums--Off The Topic and within 3 posts was attacked by the usual attacker. For goodness sakes, we are 50% or more of the world's population! It isn't smart, business wise to piss us off. Note the "outrage" you feel if we patronize you. For the loggers, they were rarely the problem. They had/have a more generous outlook. As long as you do your job and make it to the woods when needed, you could be Bruce Jenner. Production doesn't have time for stupid prejudices.
> 
> Hop in your form of transportation. Come out and try to get a job in the woods. Listening to male relatives tell stories is probably not going to work as a qualification.


There you go again. He must be a charlatan, right?

For whatever you had to go through in the 70's as far as harassment, I'm sorry you had to go through that. Ever watch the movie North Country? That was set not far from where I grew up. While the circumstances in your job may have been different, it's a good example of how disgusting humans can be. Now if you choose to hate the world and broad brush all men except for gologit into the category of those morons who berated women then you are really missing the boat. 

I'll repeat what I said yesterday morning. If you see someone being heckled on here you need to report the post. With the flow that this site receives the mods cannot read every post. But as you know when things get reported they are attended to. 

My reference of sitting around the table and listening to more experienced people talking had nothing to do with logging and everything to with life. (PS I also learned a lot from my grandma and aunts.). But you obviously missed the point being made.


----------



## KenJax Tree

The women arborists i know are just like Bruce Jenner......used to be a man. Now thats not always the case, but the ones i know are.


----------



## Trx250r180

This thread has sure gone to $hit .


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> I've got nothing against either of them.
> 
> And trust me. Once this discussion is over, you'll rarely see me in here as long as people are following the rules.



Good.


----------



## svk

Lets drop the accusations and just walk away from the discussion now. Agree to disagree.


----------



## Gologit

svk said:


> Lets drop the accusations and just walk away from the discussion now. Agree to disagree.



Or?


----------



## svk

Gologit said:


> Or?


Maybe mow the lawn, go for a walk, make some lunch? 

I'm having chops and eggs. How about you guys and gals?


----------



## svk

Olyman....let's let this one just go down the river now. Thanks.


----------



## KiwiBro

A chocolate fish goes to the first person who can quote the black eyed peas lyrics I feel best sums up yet another good thread in here that has sunk or been pulled down to such crap lows.

Hint: drama


----------



## 2dogs

"Where is the Love"


----------



## rwoods

Anyone still wondering why many of the early contributors to this thread are now silent or left AS? Ron


----------



## RandyMac

rwoods said:


> Anyone still wondering why many of the early contributors to this thread are now silent or left AS? Ron



too many know-it-all posers, plastic saw, lace-pantied, ankle-biters with OG envy.


----------



## madhatte

I blame the EPA.


----------



## northmanlogging

RandyMac said:


> too many know-it-all posers, plastic saw, lace-pantied, ankle-biters with OG envy.



Um whats wrong with lace panties?

oh wait... never mind


Welcome back Randy


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> too many know-it-all posers, plastic saw, lace-pantied, ankle-biters with OG envy.


brother i figured you was lurkin around here some where..........got any recommendations here?


----------



## RandyMac

TMI Northy

No recommendations that will get by the deletist's button.

I'm going away now


----------



## treeslayer2003

RandyMac said:


> TMI Northy
> 
> No recommendations that will get by the deletist's button.
> 
> I'm going away now


----------



## KiwiBro

2dogs said:


> "Where is the Love"


Aye. Too easy.


----------



## treeslayer2003

KiwiBro said:


> Aye. Too easy.


dam.....Bill is way more hip than i am. maybe i need to get out of the woods a little more.......


----------



## thomas1

Trx250r180 said:


> This thread has sure gone to $hit .



I disagree.


----------



## Gologit

thomas1 said:


> I disagree.


 You would.


----------



## Gologit

Tell you guys what...I know I'm skating on very thin ice here right now. That's alright and if they perma ban me I don't much care. This place has lost it's appeal, mostly for the reasons RandyMac mentioned.
If that happens I'll start a Facebook page and call it AS Rejects. It will be a closed group but I think most of the people here would be fine as members.


----------



## thomas1

Is the whole issue dumbasses being hurt, when they are called dumbasses for doing dumbass things?


----------



## northmanlogging

thomas1 said:


> Is the whole issue dumbasses being hurt, when they are called dumbasses for doing dumbass things?


pretty much as far as I can tell...


----------



## Gologit

thomas1 said:


> Is the whole issue dumbasses being hurt, when they are called dumbasses for doing dumbass things?


 
Basically. Bigots for being called bigots, misogynists for being called misogynists, societal fascists being called societal fascists...yup, pretty much.


----------



## slowp




----------



## Gypo Logger

Gologit said:


> Tell you guys what...I know I'm skating on very thin ice here right now. That's alright and if they perma ban me I don't much care. This place has lost it's appeal, mostly for the reasons RandyMac mentioned.
> If that happens I'll start a Facebook page and call it AS Rejects. It will be a closed group but I think most of the people here would be fine as members.


When you leave and start your Facebook page of AS rejects, can I be the first nominee? I can send you some naked pics for your avatar.
Hahahaha


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> View attachment 428615
> 
> 
> View attachment 428616


Oh look. . . A carriage-stop and a stump.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit

Gypo Logger said:


> When you leave and start your Facebook page of AS rejects, can I be the first nominee? I can send you some naked pics for your avatar.
> Hahahaha


 I don't think we'll have a place for you John. Some of us were talking about those pictures the other day and we all agreed that we'd seen better butts on Basset hounds.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Oh look. . . A carriage-stop and a stump.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


 Yup, but we can't use the common woods term for the stop or we'll get scolded for bad language.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Yup, but we can't use the common woods term for the stop or we'll get scolded for bad language.


Oh, you mean bull-prick.

Technically speaking of course.


----------



## slowp

Metals406 said:


> Oh, you mean bull-prick.
> 
> Technically speaking of course.



No, it is a Carriage Stop.  I'm thinking of changing my avatar.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Oh, you mean bull-prick.
> 
> Technically speaking of course.


 Technically speaking.


----------



## RandyMac

I was going to add words of wisdom the the thread "Brave New World'
It seems I have been blocked. 
(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)

It is crap like this, doled out by the clueless petty despots, that are tailoring this site for fad of androgynistic societal blandness.
We must not offend those who have the will and structure of used kleenex.


----------



## HuskStihl

RandyMac said:


> I was going to add words of wisdom the the thread "Brave New World'
> It seems I have been blocked.
> (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
> 
> It is crap like this, doled out by the clueless petty despots, that are tailoring this site for fad of androgynistic societal blandness.
> We must not offend those who have the will and structure of used kleenex.


Well, if y'all would just stop using bad words, stop arguing with mods, and try harder to be like everybody else, we'd all get along fine


----------



## Hedgerow

RandyMac said:


> I was going to add words of wisdom the the thread "Brave New World'
> It seems I have been blocked.
> (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
> 
> It is crap like this, doled out by the clueless petty despots, that are tailoring this site for fad of androgynistic societal blandness.
> We must not offend those who have the will and structure of used kleenex.


Shall we eat our calorie stick now?


----------



## Gypo Logger

Gologit said:


> I don't think we'll have a place for you John. Some of us were talking about those pictures the other day and we all agreed that we'd seen better butts on Basset hounds.


First I get ridiculed for my felon cuts, not it's my vast azz. I'm not the village idiot you know.
This is an outrage!
John


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I was going to add words of wisdom the the thread "Brave New World'
> It seems I have been blocked.
> (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
> 
> It is crap like this, doled out by the clueless petty despots, that are tailoring this site for fad of androgynistic societal blandness.
> We must not offend those who have the will and structure of used kleenex.



They locked the thread. Nobody can add anything to it. I guess that's one way of winning an argument.


----------



## Gologit

Hedgerow said:


> Shall we eat our calorie stick now?



No. Wait until after close-order drill, group calesthenics, and the nightly all membership chanting session is over.


----------



## madhatte

I'll lead the charge here. 1... 2... 3... NAP TIME


----------



## coltont

Huskys suck.


----------



## bitzer

Who is this hero of all wood professions? I must meet him.

Man I really don't have enough free time. I didn't even know this thread was active again.


----------



## bitzer

Goddammitt good to hear from ya Randy!


----------



## thomas1

I remember the good old days. When people who didn't take themselves (or anyone else) too seriously were the ones who were ruining this site.


----------



## Gypo Logger

northmanlogging said:


> You mean Gypo?
> 
> Or yerself? Cause I taint got no fancy Mod thing telling me who's reading this forum
> 
> Is sure as Hel ain't Huskstihl.


He didn't mean me, I'm just a ground tard. Lol


----------



## slowp

Ooooh, EPA and Deletist stoves.


----------



## Bwildered

slowp said:


> View attachment 428615
> 
> 
> View attachment 428616


No body has got it yet obviously!
Thansk


----------



## Gypo Logger

Bwildered said:


> No body has got it yet obviously!
> Thansk


I gonna report you if you don't start spelling thanks correctly you dweeb!
Tanks.
John


----------



## northmanlogging

Four ducks fake can yew all be a little less childish here?


----------



## Gypo Logger

729 pages of immaturity!
It appears our inner child plays well together.


----------



## Trx250r180

Don't anyone tell people to "I have a potty mouth" anymore and get on with their day?


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Ooooh, EPA and Deletist stoves.


Uh..what? Patty you always make the most sense here but I have no idea what the post means.


----------



## 2dogs

Trx250r180 said:


> Don't anyone tell people to "I have a potty mouth" anymore and get on with their day?


Yep. "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Gypo Logger

We're just bonding, it's a guy thing.


----------



## KiwiBro

Unsubscribed. 

Mucking forons ruin another thread.


----------



## 2dogs

OH well. We were just having a little fun.


----------



## Gypo Logger

The slate is clean.


----------



## Trx250r180

KiwiBro said:


> Unsubscribed.
> 
> Mucking forons ruin another thread.


Hold my beer and film this? And we are the immature ones?


----------



## Gypo Logger

I gotta go peel more Sitka tomorrow for a log house. It's so much better to have a home than a house.
Catcha on the flipside.
John


----------



## the GOAT

Can't we all get along and agree that The ms362c-m is awesome?


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Uh..what? Patty you always make the most sense here but I have no idea what the post means.



If I explained, I'd have to mention names and I'd probably be exiled again.  Search Elitist Wood Stove or elitists on the firewood forum, *not that there is anything bad* about that forum, and you might come up with the source. EPA should be self explanatory. There are 40 million threads about the evil EPA. Or maybe 41?


----------



## 2dogs

Elitist or deletist? OK fine, I'll search.


----------



## Johnny squattingdog

Seems to me Landowners "Word" was broken! Not Shearhead. If Deal was verbally signed as to " work to be done equals as much Wood as SH wanted" then come back and basically take away 65% of Profit to be made after Job had already been started is wrong! 
My Equipment would have been put away and Landowner would be in Rearview Mirror! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Gologit

Johnny squattingdog said:


> Seems to me Landowners "Word" was broken! Not Shearhead. If Deal was verbally signed as to " work to be done equals as much Wood as SH wanted" then come back and basically take away 65% of Profit to be made after Job had already been started is wrong!
> My Equipment would have been put away and Landowner would be in Rearview Mirror!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


 
?


----------



## BeatCJ

I would bet it was meant for another thread, but out of context it's gibberish.

Made me laugh, though.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> ?


response to a very old post


----------



## HuskStihl

Johnny squattingdog said:


> Seems to me Landowners "Word" was broken! Not Shearhead. If Deal was verbally signed as to " work to be done equals as much Wood as SH wanted" then come back and basically take away 65% of Profit to be made after Job had already been started is wrong!
> My Equipment would have been put away and Landowner would be in Rearview Mirror!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


He's saying that it is high time we get back to peacefully co-existing. "Shearhead" is referring to SVK, the "landowner" is Gologit, and the "Lawnmower" is PDQL. "Job" is a biblical reference to the suffering caused by WS's trolling.
It's all pretty clear, surprised y'all are so easily confused.


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> He's saying that it is high time we get back to peacefully co-existing. "Shearhead" is referring to SVK, the "landowner" is Gologit, and the "Lawnmower" is PDQL. "Job" is a biblical reference to the suffering caused by WS's trolling.
> It's all pretty clear, surprised y'all are so easily confused.


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> He's saying that it is high time we get back to peacefully co-existing. "Shearhead" is referring to SVK, the "landowner" is Gologit, and the "Lawnmower" is PDQL. "Job" is a biblical reference to the suffering caused by WS's trolling.
> It's all pretty clear, surprised y'all are so easily confused.


 Thanks for the explanation. I feel a lot better now. I think.
Maybe not.


----------



## Hedgerow

What the hell does 502 Bad Gateway mean??


----------



## svk

Hedgerow said:


> What the hell does 502 Bad Gateway mean??


I put in a ticket to admin a short time ago. Try opening a new browser window, that worked for me.


----------



## BeatCJ

Hedgerow said:


> What the hell does 502 Bad Gateway mean??


It means that Barbarians are at the gates again, I suspect.


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> What the hell does 502 Bad Gateway mean??


The 502 Bad Gateway error is an HTTP status code that means that one server received an invalid response from another server.

The Bad Gateway error can be customized by each website. While this isn't very common, different web servers _do describe this error differently_. Here are some common ways you might see it:

*How You Might See the 502 Error*

"502 Bad Gateway"
"502 Service Temporarily Overloaded"
"Error 502"
Your sol
*How To Fix the 502 Bad Gateway Error*
As I mentioned above, the 502 Bad Gateway error is often a network error between servers on the Internet, meaning the problem wouldn't be with your computer or Internet connection.

However, it is possible that there's something wrong on your end and we'll work through those possibilities below.


Try loading the URL again by pressing F5 on your keyboard, or by clicking the refresh/reload button.

While the 502 Bad Gateway error is usually indicating a networking error outside of your control, it could be extremely temporary. Trying the page again will often be successful.
Start a new browser session by closing all open browser windows and then opening a new one. Then try opening the webpage again.

It's possible that the 502 error you received was due to an issue on your computer that occurred sometime during this use of your browser. A simple restart of the browser program itself could solve the problem.
Clear your browser's cache. Outdated or corrupted files that are being stored by your browser could be causing 502 Bad Gateway issues.

Removing those cached files and trying the page again will solve the problem if this is the cause.
Delete your browser's cookies. For similar reasons as mentioned above with cached files, clearing stored cookies could fix a 502 error.

Note: If you'd rather not clear all of your cookies, you could first try removing only those cookies related to the site you're getting the 502 error on. It's best to remove them all but it won't hurt to try the clearly applicable one(s) first.
Start your browser in Safe Mode. Running a browser in Safe Mode means to run it with default settings and without add-ons or extensions, including toolbars.

If the 502 error no longer appears when running your browser in Safe Mode, you know that some browser extension or setting is the cause of the problem. Return your browser settings to default and/or selectively disable browser extensions to find the root cause and permanently fix the problem.

Note: A browser's Safe Mode is similar in idea to the Safe Mode in Windows but it is not the same thing. You do not need to start Windows in Safe Mode to run any browser in its particular "Safe Mode."
Try another browser. Popular browsers include Firefox, Chrome, Internet Explorer, andSafari, among others.

If an alternative browser doesn't produce a 502 Bad Gateway error, you now know that your original browser is the source of the problem. Assuming you've followed the above troubleshooting advice, now would be the time to reinstall your browser and see if that corrects the problem.
Download Software Update 1 for Microsoft Forefront Threat Management Gateway (TMG) 2010 Service Pack 1 if you have MS Forefront TMG SP1 installed and receive a _Error Code: 502 Proxy Error. The network logon failed. (1790)_ or similar message when accessing a web page.

Important: This is not a common solution to 502 Proxy Error messages and only applies in this particular situation. Forefront TMG 2010 is a business software package and you would know if you have it installed.
Restart your computer. Some temporary issues with your computer and how it's connecting to your network could be causing 502 errors, especially if you're seeing the error on more than one website. In these cases, a restart would help.
Restart your networking equipment. Issues with your modem, router, switches, or other networking devices could be causing 502 Bad Gateway or other 502 errors. A simple restart of these devices could help.

Tip: The order you turn _off_ these devices isn't particularly important, but be sure to _turn them back on from the outside in_. In other words, turn on the outermost hardware on the network first (usually your modem), followed by the device it's connected to (usually your router). Next would be any switch or other device between the router and your computer.
Change your DNS servers, either on your router or on your computer or device. Some Bad Gateway errors are caused by temporary issues with DNS servers.

Note: Unless you've previously changed them, the DNS servers you have configured right now are probably the ones automatically assigned by your ISP. Fortunately, a number of other DNS servers are available for your use that you can choose from. See my Free & Public DNS Servers list for your options.
Contacting the website directly might also be a good idea. Chances are, assuming they're at fault, the website administrators are already working on correcting the cause of the 502 Bad Gateway error but feel free to let them know about it.

See my Website Contact Information page for a list of contacts for popular websites. Most websites have social networking accounts they use to help support their services. Some even have telephone and email contacts.

Tip: If you suspect that a website is down for everyone, especially a popular one, checking Twitter for chatter about the outage is often very helpful. The best way to do this is to search for _#websitedown_ on Twitter, as in #cnndown or #instagramdown.
Contact your Internet Service Provider. If your browser, computer, and network is working, and the website reports that the page or site is working for them, the 502 Bad Gateway issue could be caused by a network issue that your ISP is responsible for.

Tip: See How To Talk To Tech Support for tips on talking to your ISP about this problem.
Come back later. At this point in your troubleshooting, the 502 Bad Gateway error message is almost certainly an issue with either your ISP or with the web site's network - one of the two parties may have even confirmed that for you if you contacted them directly.

Either way, you're not the only one with seeing the 502 error and you'll need to wait until the problem is solved for you


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> The 502 Bad Gateway error is an HTTP status code that means that one server received an invalid response from another server.
> 
> The Bad Gateway error can be customized by each website. While this isn't very common, different web servers _do describe this error differently_. Here are some common ways you might see it:
> 
> *How You Might See the 502 Error*
> 
> "502 Bad Gateway"
> "502 Service Temporarily Overloaded"
> "Error 502"
> Your sol
> *How To Fix the 502 Bad Gateway Error*
> As I mentioned above, the 502 Bad Gateway error is often a network error between servers on the Internet, meaning the problem wouldn't be with your computer or Internet connection.
> 
> However, it is possible that there's something wrong on your end and we'll work through those possibilities below.
> 
> 
> Try loading the URL again by pressing F5 on your keyboard, or by clicking the refresh/reload button.
> 
> While the 502 Bad Gateway error is usually indicating a networking error outside of your control, it could be extremely temporary. Trying the page again will often be successful.
> Start a new browser session by closing all open browser windows and then opening a new one. Then try opening the webpage again.
> 
> It's possible that the 502 error you received was due to an issue on your computer that occurred sometime during this use of your browser. A simple restart of the browser program itself could solve the problem.
> Clear your browser's cache. Outdated or corrupted files that are being stored by your browser could be causing 502 Bad Gateway issues.
> 
> Removing those cached files and trying the page again will solve the problem if this is the cause.
> Delete your browser's cookies. For similar reasons as mentioned above with cached files, clearing stored cookies could fix a 502 error.
> 
> Note: If you'd rather not clear all of your cookies, you could first try removing only those cookies related to the site you're getting the 502 error on. It's best to remove them all but it won't hurt to try the clearly applicable one(s) first.
> Start your browser in Safe Mode. Running a browser in Safe Mode means to run it with default settings and without add-ons or extensions, including toolbars.
> 
> If the 502 error no longer appears when running your browser in Safe Mode, you know that some browser extension or setting is the cause of the problem. Return your browser settings to default and/or selectively disable browser extensions to find the root cause and permanently fix the problem.
> 
> Note: A browser's Safe Mode is similar in idea to the Safe Mode in Windows but it is not the same thing. You do not need to start Windows in Safe Mode to run any browser in its particular "Safe Mode."
> Try another browser. Popular browsers include Firefox, Chrome, Internet Explorer, andSafari, among others.
> 
> If an alternative browser doesn't produce a 502 Bad Gateway error, you now know that your original browser is the source of the problem. Assuming you've followed the above troubleshooting advice, now would be the time to reinstall your browser and see if that corrects the problem.
> Download Software Update 1 for Microsoft Forefront Threat Management Gateway (TMG) 2010 Service Pack 1 if you have MS Forefront TMG SP1 installed and receive a _Error Code: 502 Proxy Error. The network logon failed. (1790)_ or similar message when accessing a web page.
> 
> Important: This is not a common solution to 502 Proxy Error messages and only applies in this particular situation. Forefront TMG 2010 is a business software package and you would know if you have it installed.
> Restart your computer. Some temporary issues with your computer and how it's connecting to your network could be causing 502 errors, especially if you're seeing the error on more than one website. In these cases, a restart would help.
> Restart your networking equipment. Issues with your modem, router, switches, or other networking devices could be causing 502 Bad Gateway or other 502 errors. A simple restart of these devices could help.
> 
> Tip: The order you turn _off_ these devices isn't particularly important, but be sure to _turn them back on from the outside in_. In other words, turn on the outermost hardware on the network first (usually your modem), followed by the device it's connected to (usually your router). Next would be any switch or other device between the router and your computer.
> Change your DNS servers, either on your router or on your computer or device. Some Bad Gateway errors are caused by temporary issues with DNS servers.
> 
> Note: Unless you've previously changed them, the DNS servers you have configured right now are probably the ones automatically assigned by your ISP. Fortunately, a number of other DNS servers are available for your use that you can choose from. See my Free & Public DNS Servers list for your options.
> Contacting the website directly might also be a good idea. Chances are, assuming they're at fault, the website administrators are already working on correcting the cause of the 502 Bad Gateway error but feel free to let them know about it.
> 
> See my Website Contact Information page for a list of contacts for popular websites. Most websites have social networking accounts they use to help support their services. Some even have telephone and email contacts.
> 
> Tip: If you suspect that a website is down for everyone, especially a popular one, checking Twitter for chatter about the outage is often very helpful. The best way to do this is to search for _#websitedown_ on Twitter, as in #cnndown or #instagramdown.
> Contact your Internet Service Provider. If your browser, computer, and network is working, and the website reports that the page or site is working for them, the 502 Bad Gateway issue could be caused by a network issue that your ISP is responsible for.
> 
> Tip: See How To Talk To Tech Support for tips on talking to your ISP about this problem.
> Come back later. At this point in your troubleshooting, the 502 Bad Gateway error message is almost certainly an issue with either your ISP or with the web site's network - one of the two parties may have even confirmed that for you if you contacted them directly.
> 
> Either way, you're not the only one with seeing the 502 error and you'll need to wait until the problem is solved for you


Tl dr, +"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> The 502 Bad Gateway error is an HTTP status code that means that one server received an invalid response from another server.
> 
> The Bad Gateway error can be customized by each website. While this isn't very common, different web servers _do describe this error differently_. Here are some common ways you might see it:
> 
> *How You Might See the 502 Error*
> 
> "502 Bad Gateway"
> "502 Service Temporarily Overloaded"
> "Error 502"
> Your sol
> *How To Fix the 502 Bad Gateway Error*
> As I mentioned above, the 502 Bad Gateway error is often a network error between servers on the Internet, meaning the problem wouldn't be with your computer or Internet connection.
> 
> However, it is possible that there's something wrong on your end and we'll work through those possibilities below.
> 
> 
> Try loading the URL again by pressing F5 on your keyboard, or by clicking the refresh/reload button.
> 
> While the 502 Bad Gateway error is usually indicating a networking error outside of your control, it could be extremely temporary. Trying the page again will often be successful.
> Start a new browser session by closing all open browser windows and then opening a new one. Then try opening the webpage again.
> 
> It's possible that the 502 error you received was due to an issue on your computer that occurred sometime during this use of your browser. A simple restart of the browser program itself could solve the problem.
> Clear your browser's cache. Outdated or corrupted files that are being stored by your browser could be causing 502 Bad Gateway issues.
> 
> Removing those cached files and trying the page again will solve the problem if this is the cause.
> Delete your browser's cookies. For similar reasons as mentioned above with cached files, clearing stored cookies could fix a 502 error.
> 
> Note: If you'd rather not clear all of your cookies, you could first try removing only those cookies related to the site you're getting the 502 error on. It's best to remove them all but it won't hurt to try the clearly applicable one(s) first.
> Start your browser in Safe Mode. Running a browser in Safe Mode means to run it with default settings and without add-ons or extensions, including toolbars.
> 
> If the 502 error no longer appears when running your browser in Safe Mode, you know that some browser extension or setting is the cause of the problem. Return your browser settings to default and/or selectively disable browser extensions to find the root cause and permanently fix the problem.
> 
> Note: A browser's Safe Mode is similar in idea to the Safe Mode in Windows but it is not the same thing. You do not need to start Windows in Safe Mode to run any browser in its particular "Safe Mode."
> Try another browser. Popular browsers include Firefox, Chrome, Internet Explorer, andSafari, among others.
> 
> If an alternative browser doesn't produce a 502 Bad Gateway error, you now know that your original browser is the source of the problem. Assuming you've followed the above troubleshooting advice, now would be the time to reinstall your browser and see if that corrects the problem.
> Download Software Update 1 for Microsoft Forefront Threat Management Gateway (TMG) 2010 Service Pack 1 if you have MS Forefront TMG SP1 installed and receive a _Error Code: 502 Proxy Error. The network logon failed. (1790)_ or similar message when accessing a web page.
> 
> Important: This is not a common solution to 502 Proxy Error messages and only applies in this particular situation. Forefront TMG 2010 is a business software package and you would know if you have it installed.
> Restart your computer. Some temporary issues with your computer and how it's connecting to your network could be causing 502 errors, especially if you're seeing the error on more than one website. In these cases, a restart would help.
> Restart your networking equipment. Issues with your modem, router, switches, or other networking devices could be causing 502 Bad Gateway or other 502 errors. A simple restart of these devices could help.
> 
> Tip: The order you turn _off_ these devices isn't particularly important, but be sure to _turn them back on from the outside in_. In other words, turn on the outermost hardware on the network first (usually your modem), followed by the device it's connected to (usually your router). Next would be any switch or other device between the router and your computer.
> Change your DNS servers, either on your router or on your computer or device. Some Bad Gateway errors are caused by temporary issues with DNS servers.
> 
> Note: Unless you've previously changed them, the DNS servers you have configured right now are probably the ones automatically assigned by your ISP. Fortunately, a number of other DNS servers are available for your use that you can choose from. See my Free & Public DNS Servers list for your options.
> Contacting the website directly might also be a good idea. Chances are, assuming they're at fault, the website administrators are already working on correcting the cause of the 502 Bad Gateway error but feel free to let them know about it.
> 
> See my Website Contact Information page for a list of contacts for popular websites. Most websites have social networking accounts they use to help support their services. Some even have telephone and email contacts.
> 
> Tip: If you suspect that a website is down for everyone, especially a popular one, checking Twitter for chatter about the outage is often very helpful. The best way to do this is to search for _#websitedown_ on Twitter, as in #cnndown or #instagramdown.
> Contact your Internet Service Provider. If your browser, computer, and network is working, and the website reports that the page or site is working for them, the 502 Bad Gateway issue could be caused by a network issue that your ISP is responsible for.
> 
> Tip: See How To Talk To Tech Support for tips on talking to your ISP about this problem.
> Come back later. At this point in your troubleshooting, the 502 Bad Gateway error message is almost certainly an issue with either your ISP or with the web site's network - one of the two parties may have even confirmed that for you if you contacted them directly.
> 
> Either way, you're not the only one with seeing the 502 error and you'll need to wait until the problem is solved for you


Yeah.. HS beat me to it...
Lol...
I just figured I was being "discouraged"..


----------



## bitzer

HuskStihl said:


> He's saying that it is high time we get back to peacefully co-existing. "Shearhead" is referring to SVK, the "landowner" is Gologit, and the "Lawnmower" is PDQL. "Job" is a biblical reference to the suffering caused by WS's trolling.
> It's all pretty clear, surprised y'all are so easily confused.


Yer a funny guy Jon.


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah.. HS beat me to it...
> Lol...
> I just figured I was being "discouraged"..


i was getting same error when you posted that,you need to quit flooding the server .


----------



## treeslayer2003

it working good for me now......................prolly just jinxed it


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> it working good for me now......................prolly just jinxed it


Guaranteed... 

Sup Mike?


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> it working good for me now......................prolly just jinxed it


It's that Hedge guy messin the site up ,go kick him in the shin please .


----------



## treeslayer2003

hiya boys..........be care full hangin out here, ya might labeled a jerk.


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> hiya boys..........be care full hangin out here, ya might labeled a jerk.


Whatevs. . . Jerk


[emoji14]


----------



## treeslayer2003

eh we just a big buncha jerks here..............if they only knew


----------



## Gologit

Jerks?


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh we all jerks


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh we all jerks


Thats it i am unsubscribing from this thread


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> Thats it i am unsubscribing from this thread


Too late, you been infected.


----------



## Trx250r180

Metals406 said:


> Too late, you been infected.


I can't see this because i am unsubscribed .


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> I can't see this because i am unsubscribed .


Me too.


----------



## Magnumitis

What kind of man carries no tools, jack and an under inflated spare?

















A banker man. That's my uncle in the coveralls. I ran the tractor and let them work.


----------



## bitzer

The jerk was a funny movie. Oh lordy pick a bale o cotton! O lordy pick a bale a hay!


----------



## slowp

bitzer said:


> The jerk was a funny movie. Oh lordy pick a bale o cotton! O lordy pick a bale a hay!



I thought I was the only person in the world who thought it was a funny movie.


----------



## northmanlogging

All I need is this lamp...

and this book end...


Thats all I need


----------



## Metals406

I haven't seen it.


----------



## Eccentric

Die gas pumper!



Stay away from the cans!!!!


----------



## slowp

I guess I have only really watched it once and a few bits and pieces since. I do have a nice thermos.


----------



## slowp

I was weedwhacking early today whilst the air was still cool. I finished and heard a serious sounding chainsaw start up. It stopped and I had to look for a wayward dog, so I rode my bike down. The yelling sounded very familiar. There was an unfamiliar voice yelling, "I aint chicken, I'll do it." Those words make the Ruh Roh button go on in my head. It turned out that my neighbor was taking down a cottonwood. I did know the familiar voice, it was a faller, chokersetter, hooktender, all around guy that I'd worked around. I also was familiar with the I Aint Chicken voice too. The latter was up in the tree limbing it. They were arboristing. The tree was limbed a bit and then the familiar voice guy brought it down. It made a nice noise.


----------



## seedling34501

This is my day today... That's all I have to day about that


----------



## bitzer

Metals406 said:


> I haven't seen it.


Its one of those that may not be that funny the first time around. Kind of like Lebowski. Lots of qoutable lines in it. 

God loves the workin man. Don't trust whitey.


----------



## Eccentric

Metals406 said:


> I haven't seen it.



Nate you need to see it.


----------



## coltont

Being a logger you'd think you'd be more prone to getting hurt at work rather than when your out enjoying your weekend. I graciously fell while I was looking for ginseng this morning and here's the result. Maybe I need a bubble to live in.


----------



## 1270d

What did you hit it on?


----------



## Metals406

coltont said:


> View attachment 429001
> Being a logger you'd think you'd be more prone to getting hurt at work rather than when your out enjoying your weekend. I graciously fell while I was looking for ginseng this morning and here's the result. Maybe I need a bubble to live in.


Yowch!


----------



## coltont

A dammed boulder. I wish I had a fancy story but I simply fell and bashed it open. But! I did find a mess of these


----------



## chucker

nice big plant's .. when does your season start there?


----------



## coltont

Sept 1. Just getting them marked on my map for fall.


----------



## chucker

same here, hope to make a find like that ......


----------



## coltont

north east slope and.............. Etc.......... . and........


----------



## chucker

! when seeing a little red you can make green of it...


----------



## Gypo Logger

coltont said:


> A dammed boulder. I wish I had a fancy story but I simply fell and bashed it open. But! I did find a mess of these View attachment 429010


Nice pics fellas. I have a huge patch of wild camomile which spreads further and further. I eat it raw every night and I sleep like the dead.


----------



## Bwildered

coltont said:


> View attachment 429001
> Being a logger you'd think you'd be more prone to getting hurt at work rather than when your out enjoying your weekend. I graciously fell while I was looking for ginseng this morning and here's the result. Maybe I need a bubble to live in.


I see you have a few burglar repellers handy in the background.
Thansk


----------



## coltont

We like guns.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Snapped this picture for my logger friends while touring the old Ponce Inlet lighthouse. I couldn't back up enough to get it to fit.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

It is a kedge anchor used to hold old logging ships in place while they loaded and unloaded logs cut off the islands near Florida (Bahamas) many years ago. Ron


----------



## 2dogs

What kind of trees grew on the islands?


----------



## rwoods

Never been there so I don't know. My information came from the sign in the picture. But according to this link, pine - http://www.academia.edu/11586721/Bahamian_Pine_Forests_a_History_of_Logging_from_1905_to_1972. 

Long leaf pine and cypress were once big in Florida where I was born and raised. 

Ron


----------



## 2dogs

By big do you mean there were a lot of those trees or those trees were logged?


----------



## rwoods

2dogs, both. Actually all three - many, large and logged. Ron

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/water/wetlands/erp/deadhead.htm


----------



## bitzer

I cringe to think of the bugs in those swamps. A guy would be one big bite at the end of the day. I remember a video of two guys chopping a cypress from a boat. They worked in tandem as the boat rocked.


----------



## treeslayer2003

huh? what? i can't hear ya for the flys n skeeters buzzin around mah head.......


----------



## svk

bitzer said:


> I cringe to think of the bugs in those swamps. A guy would be one big bite at the end of the day. I remember a video of two guys chopping a cypress from a boat. They worked in tandem as the boat rocked.


My friend's dad was on a patrol boat in Vietnam. He said the only thing that would keep the bugs off you was by rubbing diesel on your skin.


----------



## bitzer

svk said:


> My friend's dad was on a patrol boat in Vietnam. He said the only thing that would keep the bugs off you was by rubbing diesel on your skin.


Yeah I'm sure they had something. Mud or grease. Something.


----------



## svk

bitzer said:


> Yeah I'm sure they had something. Mud or grease. Something.


Unfortunately some of the army guys used agent orange on bare skin. I know two guys who have had a lot of health problems due to exposure.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Unfortunately some of the army guys used agent orange on bare skin. I know two guys who have had a lot of health problems due to exposure.


 wonder their alive yet.................


----------



## HuskStihl

Back in my VA days I had an old guy who was on one of the observation ships at Bikini Atoll. Pretty much covered in skin cancer.


----------



## stihl023/5

I lost 2 friends from A O.


----------



## Joe46

We all have 023/5. And we're gonna lose more!


----------



## stihl023/5

Joe46 said:


> We all have 023/5. And we're gonna lose more!


Unfortunate but true.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Going in to get cut on again tomorrow. Doc Calvo says ifhe takes another 1/2 inch off my ccollarbone I'll be good as new. Still wrapping my brain around that one, but Jon reccomended him, so I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Good luck Jeff i hope all goes well and they finally fix it right[emoji106]


----------



## TheJollyLogger

That'd be cool, wouldn't it? I'm kinda over it. But Jon reccomended this guy, so it's all on him at this point.


Just kidding! ! Good referral, Jon, I trust him.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Going in to get cut on again tomorrow. Doc Calvo says ifhe takes another 1/2 inch off my ccollarbone I'll be good as new. Still wrapping my brain around that one, but Jon reccomended him, so I'm sure I'll be fine.


Whoa Whoa Whoa........I thought you said you wanted three inches added to your penis, not a half-inch taken from your collarbone! I totally sent you to the wrong doctor! My bad.


----------



## northmanlogging

Heading back from the folk's place and I passed a loaded log truck here about half an hour ago, so I call him up on the CB, and ask what the Hel he's up to running logs at damned near midnight...

Guess there shutting it all down at midnight tonight, so they are getting all the wood out they can, DNR, FS land all getting closed until it tries to rain. Pretty sure some of them loads have been easily 10k over weight...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

BTW, surgery went well. Starting PT monday, and the pain is gone. Doc said I was bone on bone. Does look like my climbing days are over though.


----------



## HuskStihl

Glad to hear u'r doing well. I'll learn to climb, and you can be my groundie!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

The good news is he said I probably won't be able to do a good military press or bench press again, so I have a great excuse to get old and fat. 

I'm sure I'll hit the point where I can do the occasional climb, but I think production climbing is out of the picture. Good news is I have a friend with a cell tower maintenance business that wants me to me his safety/operations officer. Gonna need to collect some more certs, but at least those towers don't generally fall while you're in em. 

As far as me working the ground for ya Jon, I think I've had enough excitement for one year.


----------



## Metals406

TheJollyLogger said:


> The good news is he said I probably won't be able to do a good military press or bench press again, so I have a great excuse to get old and fat.
> 
> I'm sure I'll hit the point where I can do the occasional climb, but I think production climbing is out of the picture. Good news is I have a friend with a cell tower maintenance business that wants me to me his safety/operations officer. Gonna need to collect some more certs, but at least those towers don't generally fall while you're in em.
> 
> As far as me working the ground for ya Jon, I think I've had enough excitement for one year.


On the bright side, that tree almost made you dead and stuff -- & you escaped.

Sounds like the cell thing will pay better too. Glad the pain is reduced!

:0)


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm still just picturing Jon running from a chair screaming like a little girl while on spurs at 50' up. I'm gonna have to come up with a speed line rig for the climber.


----------



## northmanlogging

I almost got the wifey to climb a tree yesterday... had her all geared up and everything... but she gots week knees and couldn't get very far... no fear or nuthin just not enough strength...

Perhaps one day we can con ole Jon into something silly like that...


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I am way overdue for a road trip to Hockley


----------



## KenJax Tree

northmanlogging said:


> I almost got the wifey to climb a tree yesterday... had her all geared up and everything... but she gots week knees and couldn't get very far... no fear or nuthin just not enough strength...
> 
> Perhaps one day we can con ole Jon into something silly like that...


If he doesn't have the strength to start his own saws and needs help from the wife, how is he gonna pull his ass up into a tree?


----------



## Gologit

KenJax Tree said:


> If he doesn't have the strength to start his own saws and needs help from the wife, how is he gonna pull his ass up into a tree?



Groundies. He has kids. But can't you just see it? They get him up in the tree, dangling from the line with no tie in yet and it's "Hey Dad, about that raise in our allowance"....


----------



## HuskStihl

I would definitely be a ladder climber


----------



## rwoods

Bucket truck. Ron


----------



## hseII

HuskStihl said:


> I would definitely be a ladder climber


Lever puller, you hare


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Bucket truck. Ron


 Best idea yet.


----------



## 056 kid

Sounds like him & youtube sensation, James the narcoleptic tree cutter may be kin.


----------



## rwoods

Ted, what part of the world are you cutting now? Ron


----------



## 1270d

I was reading a short article concerning the 9th circuit court reinstating the roadless rule in the tongass. Does this put a heavy thumb on logging up there? Or can heli sides keep on as normal? 

Do most Timber sales require new road to be built, or is there second growth harvesting?

http://m.ktuu.com/news/federal-appeals-court-reinstates-roadless-rule-for-tongass/34424766


----------



## tramp bushler

Hard for me to even read this . Let alone reply without exploding. froUnfortunately the way things are going everything will just get locked up ! Too many people that dont have anything better to do than bother loggers , mill men and exporters. And too much money coming in to law makers


----------



## tramp bushler

from liberals and dinks and yummies ect.ect. Too many lawyers. And liberal judges. 

The 2 nd growth isnt the high value timber that the opd growth is. And its just getting big enough to be worthwhile to log. of course its all mech wood.


----------



## tramp bushler

yuppy's


----------



## 1270d

I have at least one relative cutting there now. Tramp does the heli ground still get worked or is that off limits too since you still need a sort yard etc?


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> yuppy's


Whew! I'm a yummy, and I was worried about being on TB's bad side!


----------



## tramp bushler

Log er clean , pave er flat.


----------



## tramp bushler

tell the truth , Im so disgusted with the current timber industry in Southeast that I dont pay much attention to how they are logging there. As all the loggin roads in s.e. are made from shot rock . its expensive to build a mile of road. They have been helicopter loggin in SE for decades , so I dont kmow what they still have to get


----------



## tramp bushler

Last thing I knew, Admiralty Is . is still locked up. There is some helicopter wood on Chichagof , but, someone has to have a sorting yard running.


----------



## Trx250r180

I prefer the elevator for trees


----------



## Samlock

Today is St Lawrence's day. In my country they say that Larry, he pisses on the leaves. That's why they start turning yellow from now on.


----------



## tramp bushler

most all our Fireweed is done for the year and plenty of leaves are starting to turn yellow. I think winter will be here early and HARD . I think we'll see plenty of 40 below in November this year.


----------



## northmanlogging

I may need a shrink...

I just requested more info on a pending FS timber sale.

I may even have a chance in Hel of getting it.


----------



## 2dogs

northmanlogging said:


> I may need a shrink...
> 
> I just requested more info on a pending FS timber sale.
> 
> I may even have a chance in Hel of getting it.


Instead of doing that just send all your money to me.


----------



## northmanlogging

They sure want a lot of money as a guarantee... 10% of something plus 20% of total estimated bid... Plus that whole road maintainance stuff.


Honestly I have no ****ing idea what I'm getting into on this end of things.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> They sure want a lot of money as a guarantee... 10% of something plus 20% of total estimated bid... Plus that whole road maintainance stuff.
> 
> 
> Honestly I have no ****ing idea what I'm getting into on this end of things.


No seeding, reclamation, etc? Usually they saddle the 'winner' of a bid with a huge amount of extra crap.


----------



## northmanlogging

haven't seen the fine print, there is some road maintainance, Not even sure if its a clear cut or thinning, if its a thinning I'm out, can't compete with a feller buncher.


----------



## hseII

For Sale

Husky 61 parts saw with good cylinder.
$50 + shipping from West Georgia. 











Has hole in PTO side case.

Husky 268 Parts $50 + shipping from West Georgia.







Fuel Tank
Recoil Assembly
Flywheel side case with crank and flywheel
1 clutch

Misc. bits and pieces


----------



## hseII

Husky 281/288 Parts $125 + shipping




2 Pistons




1 good one
1 that will clean up

Cylinder that says 281?... I bought it as a 288 cylinder, not sure about that.





288 cylinder that has a few broken fins





Crank
Recoil cover
Handle

Flywheel



Misc. bits and pieces


----------



## Eccentric

Measure the bore of that '281' cylinder. 52mm is 181/281. 54mm is 288.


----------



## hseII

Eccentric said:


> Measure the bore of that '281' cylinder. 52mm is 181/281. 54mm is 288.


Thanks.


----------



## Skeans

Well to change the subject a little cheers gents it's national beer day have a good one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Speaking of logging equipment, can I have, er I mean borrow $61,000

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/hvo/5219249167.html


----------



## Skeans

Saw that last night, I saw a nice shovel not long ago for decent money around there that was a 220 Komatsu 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Speaking of logging equipment, can I have, er I mean borrow $61,000
> 
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/hvo/5219249167.html


Here's something that might be up your alley. 
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/hvo/5209217989.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Thats pretty... and a good price.

I'd be hard pressed to keep it busy though.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Thats pretty... and a good price.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to keep it busy though.


If you did it right you could do a quick change with a dangle head and make it usable for two different uses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

I have a Fabtek 240 dangle sitting with hours on it but would be pretty easy to swap on to that machine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

You realize most of my jobs are 2-5 loads, and having a processor would be the definition of overkill right.


----------



## Skeans

A 240 like that can double your output perday, I've ran it after taking a butt cut or cutting alder it can really speed stuff up. It's a 24" simple head with 24 wire and 4 hoses coming down with the wire hose.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> A 240 like that can double your output perday, I've ran it after taking a butt cut or cutting alder it can really speed stuff up. It's a 24" simple head with 24 wire and 4 hoses coming down with the wire hose.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think what Matt is saying, is that's a great machine, but a chitload of money -- too much debt to take on at this time.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> I think what Matt is saying, is that's a great machine, but a chitload of money -- too much debt to take on at this time.


I get that completely trust me I have a harvester down more then up, only thing I'm trying to say is if you're looking make sure you can still get parts for them. We have a John Deere 653e and now you can't get parts for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp

I cannot remember when I last picked up and ran the Barbie Saw. I think it was sometime last winter? Anyway, in order to start getting in some semblance of shape for the Napa work weekend, I got it out and running. Plan A was to clean up and pile limbs off a wolfie cedar. All went well until I went over to the place to pile and was moving a round left from the nail studded hemlock and bees started boiling out the bottom. I was slow but they were slower. So, Plan B began, dump some little alders. My gosh, my stumps look like HBRN was here. More practice is needed. One hour, one tank of old gas, day one of saw workout. Maybe this should be in the whiney thread?


----------



## northmanlogging

Slow down a bit ms P... take time to think em out and aim, couple days like that and you'll look like you know what yer doing.


----------



## Skeans

Matt if you're interested I'd be more then happy to show you the head and walk you through what I know about them, all we run is Fabtek.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

It would be fun to play with one for a day, but I'm really not set up for feller buncher/processor stuff quite yet, my one load a day is mostly profit, start adding to much machine right now and I'll start needing a mechanic... as it is I spend more time wrenching than I want to. As it is the crummy's speedo still don't work, it needs glow plugs before winter gets started, the Missus needs new upper pins, and probably a clutch soon, The hoe needs the spool valves rebuilt and maybe some rewelding (****ing morons), the Wifey's car needs a thermostat installed, and its about due for new timing belts... some where in there I have about 30 loads of logs to get out before Feb.

This time next year may be a different story, get an excavator, and maybe a dozer, perhaps rig the excavator to yard as well, then I can think about processors and what not...


----------



## Skeans

You're more then welcome to come down and look at our set up, we do everything from ctl to clear cutting big second growth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Some day I may take you up on that... 

Ya all do any yarder work? think a day in the rigging would be benificial for me.


----------



## Skeans

All of our personal and business ground is machine other wise I get to pull main line off a D7F 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Gonna be in Portland October 26 for a doctor's appointment if anybody's in the area.


----------



## KenJax Tree

How is your shoulder feeling Jeff?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

The pain is way better after the second surgery, but it's still really stiff . Actually, to be more accurate, my range of motion is still really limited. Anything in front or below shoulder height is fine, but high or behind just isn't there.

I have an assessment here in Austin the 15th, and fly to Portland to see their doc the 25-27, and then hopefully this sucker will be wrapping up.


----------



## Trx250r180

Tried to get pic of the yarder ,but was going 60 mph so it did not come out so good ,this is on hwy 104 by the hood canal


----------



## Joe46

So Herrman Bros. musta left some trees eh? Is that still Pope & Talbot(sp) land?


----------



## Skeans

TheJollyLogger said:


> Gonna be in Portland October 26 for a doctor's appointment if anybody's in the area.


I'm up off of Skyline in Portland right now and will probably be back in Gaston by then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

This time last year I was two weeks away from shutting down operations in Pennsylvania. It was in the 40s as the highs and we were starting to be sleeted on. 

Now the forecasted high is 71 today, and the next two weeks a average in the 60s... Not sure what to do, because we only have that heavy equipment until Nov. 1. 

Ugh. The joys of being a business owner with two branches, one that's 500 miles away.


----------



## 1270d

Leasing? 

Weather was 85 and sunny here yesterday. Supposed to be accumulated snow by the weekend.


----------



## 1270d

Colors are passed peak now. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

1270d said:


> Leasing?
> 
> Weather was 85 and sunny here yesterday. Supposed to be accumulated snow by the weekend.



Yeah. I don't forsee the market I'm working lasting that long and my access roads are impassable at ~three months of the year, and if I'd bought it outright I'd be in something like $5M in debt.

I have work on hold until the spring I could schedule, but unless I can extend the lease that won'f happen. I know the guys want the money.


----------



## 1270d

Can you rent monthly after the lease is up? I don't have any experience here, the only thing we've ever rented was a skidder once while the dealer dropped a new engine in. they were more than happy to rent out a machine for a few weeks while they fixed ours.


----------



## catbuster

The problem I run into is that a lot of my gear is very specific and some of it is being shipped to another contractor the first. There aren't a lot of Cat 345/349 (100k lb class) excavators plumbed with double auxiliaries and progressive link thumbs anywhere in the US, and from what I understand I have one of maybe a half-dozen of the 568 roadbuilders on the east coast. With that said, 330/336s with thumbs are plentiful, as are D8s. 

So I could do work, but it would just take me a lot longer. I already called about 336 and D8s, but I'm aftaid I won't be able to get anything on such short notice.


----------



## northmanlogging

can you work 24 hours a day?

Maybe hire some temporary help, split the good crew down the middle some on nights, the others on days, at least until the lease runs out.

That or go 14 hr days 7 days a week until the weather quits.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> The problem I run into is that a lot of my gear is very specific and some of it is being shipped to another contractor the first. There aren't a lot of Cat 345/349 (100k lb class) excavators plumbed with double auxiliaries and progressive link thumbs anywhere in the US, and from what I understand I have one of maybe a half-dozen of the 568 roadbuilders on the east coast. With that said, 330/336s with thumbs are plentiful, as are D8s.
> 
> So I could do work, but it would just take me a lot longer. I already called about 336 and D8s, but I'm aftaid I won't be able to get anything on such short notice.


What are you running on then or building road?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> What are you running on then or building road?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



The D8s are angle blades with winches, which are nearly impossible to find this side of the Mississippi unless you're into the pipeline business, and the hoes run anything from hammers to flail mowers/brush mulcher heads to rotating grapples. With the hydraulic thumb it can pull off a very good heelboom loader. I also run plate packers on them for packing bedding material for when we do run pipes up to well sites.

Northman, the operators are running two ten hour shifts with two hour layovers at the end for the mechanics to grease, fuel, check fluids, do PMs from what the operators may have noticed while working, etc. There's just so much oil and gas work up here, plus site remediation after they leave that even doing production work 20 hours a day I still have a month backlog. 

I'm not really worried. We'll plow snow over the winter and do just enough service work to keep them busy and then go whole hog back when the spring thaw rolls around. It would just be nice to crank out another couple high revenue weeks before we close it down.


----------



## Skeans

Have you looked into other brands?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> Have you looked into other brands?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I've used Komatsu, Hitachi, Kobelco, Deere, Volvo and other excavators in the past. They work well, but they don't seem to have the auxiliary flow the Cats do, and the Komatsu dozer drivetrain seemed to break down an awful lot on us in the fairly extreme (steep, abrasive) conditions we work in.


----------



## Skeans

I know a lot of the guys here use Doosan and Kobelco. Lots of 850 deere dozers too, they seem to be easier to find with winches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

The Deere dozers are solid little machines. They're very smooth, but kind of gutless. And they have terrible visibility out the front. Granted, that's almost a given on a dozer. But the high drive Cats have you sitting higher and have a little shorter hood that makes it easier to see out of. 

And I haven't used this Deere dealer yet for anything bigger than a 6320, so there's an issue of service and parts availability. 

I ended up with a 345C (best excavator Cat's ever made), 330D and two 8s.. The rest of the equipment I can make do without or own outright


----------



## Skeans

Have uou ever thought about a used buncher to do the mower duties? I know what you mean we have a hi track skidder but they are about worthless for pushing, compared to the old D7F.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Have uou ever thought about a used buncher to do the mower duties? I know what you mean we have a hi track skidder but they are about worthless for pushing, compared to the old D7F.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


We had a near new d6 on a couple fires. The owner was also the operator. Smart son of a b****, owns a pretty good sized construction company. He mentioned the same thing about the high tracks not being good for pushing in road. His was different though with the drive set more forward or backwards, I can't remember which. He said it got rid of the problem that the d6 high track skidders had.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> We had a near new d6 on a couple fires. The owner was also the operator. Smart son of a b****, owns a pretty good sized construction company. He mentioned the same thing about the high tracks not being good for pushing in road. His was different though with the drive set more forward or backwards, I can't remember which. He said it got rid of the problem that the d6 high track skidders had.


The rear mounted sprocket are the dozer set ups, well the track skidders are center mounted sprockets to help balance out the weight when winching or pulling in a turn with the fixed grapples.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> The rear mounted sprocket are the dozer set ups, well the track skidders are center mounted sprockets to help balance out the weight when winching or pulling in a turn with the fixed grapples.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's it.

That's the reason he said skidders didn't cut good.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> That's the reason he said skidders didn't cut good.


That's the reason I still like the old D7F big winch tons of weight and lots of pushing power with foot turning brakes too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> That's the reason I still like the old D7F big winch tons of weight and lots of pushing power with foot turning brakes too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



The D8Rs we use are high drives. The drive motors up high, and I don't think I can tell a difference between them and the D8K I used to run. I do like foot steering/U shift more than the way my 8Rs drive.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> The D8Rs we use are high drives. The drive motors up high, and I don't think I can tell a difference between them and the D8K I used to run. I do like foot steering/U shift more than the way my 8Rs drive.


Yeah I'm really familiar with the high drive but ours is a track skidder so the drive is centered on the machine instead of being towards the back like a dozer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

This gives you the idea, they really weren't made to push with but they will do a little.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> This gives you the idea, they really weren't made to push with but they will do a little.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Huh. I knew they were mounted on the center of the track frame but I wouldn't have guessed it had that much effect on the tractive effort of the machine. Low drives it makes sense, but I'm not really grasping from a physics (sorry, my engineering background is a real PITA sometimes) sense how having more weight on a high drive affects it. Unless it has something to do with break angles and length from the rear idler to the drive. 

Interesting. I don't have any seat time in one, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> Huh. I knew they were mounted on the center of the track frame but I wouldn't have guessed it had that much effect on the tractive effort of the machine. Low drives it makes sense, but I'm not really grasping from a physics (sorry, my engineering degree is a real PITA sometimes) sense how having more weight on a high drive affects it. Unless it has something to do with break angles and length from the rear idler to the drive.
> 
> Interesting. I don't have any seat time in one, so I'll take your word for it.


You spin out more because the weight isn't in the rear to push you forward. And the blade isn't supported as well it seems.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> You spin out more because the weight isn't in the rear to push you forward. And the blade isn't supported as well it seems.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



You're saying the machine is too balanced to really be able to dig in and find traction?

I didn't think of that.


----------



## Skeans

Yeah and like I said the blade is on a single point as well its not hard to bust one off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

hi

it working for now


----------



## northmanlogging

Hiya!


----------



## treeslayer2003

nothy you loggin?


----------



## northmanlogging

Yup, mostly breaking stuff though, you?


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol, same. logging yes, also fuel pump on truck, all new suspension on trailer.......plus the usual little things. such is logging.


----------



## HuskStihl

Good to see you here handsome
Mike! Just FYI, since you've been AWOL, mdavlee has been telling everybody he is the handsome mike. As if. How's our our buddy Clinton doing?


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, same. logging yes, also fuel pump on truck, all new suspension on trailer.......plus the usual little things. such is logging.



Good to see you back here.


----------



## Samlock

I'm starting my weekend with a Pabst Blue Ribbon. If my memory serves me right, Mountain Sam (oh, brother, where art thou) and Mountain Randymac had this thing with PBR. There might have been many more. I've never had a PBR before, nor any American beers in that matter. Not bad, so far. Very Prussian, I'd say - light, yet you catch some asetone at first. Aftertaste makes your tongue tickle making it ready for the next load. Pleasant to drink 'til the very last. One could wet his throat with this alright. 

Cheers!


----------



## HuskStihl

This is my favorite saw-beer combination


----------



## bitzer

Daylight in the swamps! 

I'm gettin thirsty.


----------



## Eccentric

Jon.....................don't look now, but somebody done put some sort of sissy blue thing on the top of yer 288 jug...

PBR is a staple in my shop fridge (that reminds me.....time to restock as I'm down to 3-4 cans as of last night). Good stuff. It's the only cheap beer I'll buy.


----------



## Samlock

Oh, get off the swamp now, Bitz. Drinking all that brown water makes you not right in the end, you know.


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Good to see you back here.





thanks, its good to see you boys again. this site is still super slow to load a page, but at least it does work now. John i can't seem to multi quote but good to see you to. was wondering if you were still here.
hope Glen shows up while i'm able to participate. what about silverpicker?


----------



## coltont

Killed some hammer tulips today Mike. Though of you for a second then continued killing them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

did not mean to do that, could not get rid of the last post i made any other way and don't see a way to delete it. weird.
coltan, good deal, carry on lol.
so, herd today a good friend cut himself badly, 40 stitches in the leg. guess what he was doing..........GOL


edit; found delete button.


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, i too cut tulip today........midget poplar lol. fat short ones. also a few magnum sweet gum. my buyer asked for black gum [tupelo] ain't got any here, thats the way it always goes.


----------



## treeslayer2003

what about Jeff? he around?


----------



## coltont

I'd like to know why anyone would ask for black gum? He got some for heavy jloppys of some sort to stack and he needs blocking?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

Samlock said:


> Oh, get off the swamp now, Bitz. Drinking all that brown water makes you not right in the end, you know.


True enough! The walls shouldn't be breathing right?


----------



## coltont

Breath deep. Hold. Exhale. Enjoy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Thanks largely to HuskStihl I tried some Shiner... pretty gods damned good really... but if you haven't had Rainier then Pabst is ok... or some Negra Modello... 


Mostly though its still Jameson and Ginger ale...

Also Took the Freeway home for the first time in my logging career... weird... Slammin some Cotton timber today, and probably tomorrow, its archery or blackpowder? season here and there is a 2-3 point wandering around staring at me.


----------



## SliverPicker

I've been away 'til now too. How you been, sir?


----------



## treeslayer2003

coltont said:


> I'd like to know why anyone would ask for black gum? He got some for heavy jloppys of some sort to stack and he needs blocking?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


you never know about his markets. he paid me ash veneer price for some years back, of course they were fat long and straight, and had tiny hearts. seems like any more any clean big white wood is worth money.


----------



## treeslayer2003

SliverPicker said:


> I've been away 'til now too. How you been, sir?


pretty good........cept these ill fitting boots lol. i think of you every time i put um on and the conversation we had about our apparently freakishly narrow feet lol. it kinda sucs though......


----------



## SliverPicker

I spent the last two days tromping around at 9200 feet above sea level mostly on side slopes in the same too-wide boots. Only for fun this time I decided to try this tromping in 33 degree weather with 2 inches of the wettest snow available to man all the while my feet making wet suctioning sounds that I can hear even with earplugs in. Cold and wet! I went past the point of frustration to a state of laughing out loud. Man, this just ain't no fun!


----------



## treeslayer2003

ya know, i would pay pretty dang good money for boots that fit and don't hurt. this last pair, if tighten so my heel and ankle stay still, it hurts the top of my arch.......it ridicules really.


----------



## northmanlogging

nicksboots.com 

Whitesboots.com

Wesco.com

Viberg.com

Hoffmanboots.com

Just sayin... hoffman the cheapest by far, but the other 4 will make them custom fer your feet for $5-700 or so... Think I'm gonna get some nicks made up by the end of the year... just need $700


----------



## treeslayer2003

some one did that and they didn't fit........was it 056 kid?

could i borrow 700 bucks?


----------



## northmanlogging

Nicks sends em out for a trial fit, 

I've been asking for money for years, I you get 1400 can I have half?


----------



## treeslayer2003

sure, but only if none of my junk is busted lol.


----------



## northmanlogging

I've been trying to save up all my cash deals and use it to buy boots (dumper truck/trailer)... So far I've spent about 30,000 on groceries and car parts... and now have $6 in my pocket but its a start, only $694 to go!


----------



## treeslayer2003

you can believe this, the more crap you get, the more you will work on it. it used to be fun, but now it gets old. semis are a pain in the ass, always some thing wrong with them.


----------



## Gologit

You two sound like loggers.


----------



## northmanlogging

The kid in me says BUY A SELF LOADER... my wallet says NOOOOOOOOOOOO

I am going to try and get my CDL soon though, just have to have the money to take the course, can't just take the test anymore.

But only as a secondary thing, Lots of Trucking jobs out here, seems like drugs are a real problem with them folks. That and someday in the not so distant future I'm not going to be able to log the way I'm doing it now, and most of the self loader jockeys out this way are well beyond standard retirement age... 

Tires though... why are tires so fragile and so expensive?


----------



## coltont

It's only money. Can't make it if you don't spend it.......... Sometimes it works out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Can't spend it if you don't have it


----------



## treeslayer2003

Matt i will have this problem soon. dad is 74 and going to be able to pass the physical much longer. if i go on the truck, i will get even less done. hard to get any one to contract haul around here.
i would say my cost is around 75-80% of gross, i'd also say the bigger you get the more that percent goes up. i bet the big boys are working on less than 10%.


----------



## coltont

The bigger your business gets the more you have to feed it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

yup, until there is nothing left for you


----------



## Skeans

The bigger you are the more you just have dollars going in and going out like an open door or window. I know what you mean about the trucks Treeslayer but nothing is as bad as harvesters they're their new and running 24/7 with a big overhead or older and down more then running.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> The kid in me says BUY A SELF LOADER... my wallet says NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I am going to try and get my CDL soon though, just have to have the money to take the course, can't just take the test anymore.
> 
> But only as a secondary thing, Lots of Trucking jobs out here, seems like drugs are a real problem with them folks. That and someday in the not so distant future I'm not going to be able to log the way I'm doing it now, and most of the self loader jockeys out this way are well beyond standard retirement age...
> 
> Tires though... why are tires so fragile and so expensive?


Why not get a smaller shovel instead of a self loader?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

Big business man's often times have lots of money but it goes out as quick as it comes in....... That's why I'm glad to be a peasant that's poor with a good life. As long as I don't make the old lady mad that is. ......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

coltont said:


> Big business man's often times have lots of money but it goes out as quick as it comes in....... That's why I'm glad to be a peasant that's poor with a good life. As long as I don't make the old lady mad that is. ......
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Happy wife happy life. Lots of guys out here run on credit and rely on the companies too keep them busy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

And when the big companies take a dump all the ma and pop loggers and buy timber again at a reasonable rate........ Not the price that's inflated because a forester put it out for bids and the big companies pay crazy money cause they need wood to keep guys busy.......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

coltont said:


> And when the big companies take a dump all the ma and pop loggers and buy timber again at a reasonable rate........ Not the price that's inflated because a forester put it out for bids and the big companies pay crazy money cause they need wood to keep guys busy.......
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There's only a few companies left Weyerhaeuser is the big one near me you either work for them or you don't really work, unless you're doing the little bit of government work. There's still private work but they are making it harder to do here but it's part of the life here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

I'm glad we aren't cutting under the thumb of any corporate crap

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

coltont said:


> I'm glad we aren't cutting under the thumb of any corporate crap
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


We use to thin for one of the companies that is now Weyerhaeuser and the money was actually better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

The mill we are cutting for pays by the ton. Kinda nice not to have to be tied down to by the timber prices. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

I cut for both and they will adjust both because they still tie it to the 1000 of a board foot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

Hey Mike, you missed this being gone, but about 2 months I hit the far corner for the first time in my life!


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Hey Mike, you missed this being gone, but about 2 months I hit the far corner for the first time in my life!View attachment 455731


You need a shirt that says, "On August __ 2015, I matched cuts on the far side."

Wear it proudly, it'll also generate a lot of questions. lol


----------



## Trx250r180

Some big boy toys ,the yellow shovel to the left used to be my step dads .


----------



## Skeans

792 or 892?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Really do not know ,only time i ever used it myself was for setting some glue lam beams in my house ,it worked good ,here is only close up i can find


----------



## catbuster

I'm guessing 792.


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Really do not know ,only time i ever used it myself was for setting some glue lam beams in my house ,it worked good ,here is only close up i can find
> View attachment 455735


Either way they are good old shovels, only thing is they don't have the swing and travel power of a factory built up machine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Our old Sk200 Mark 3 Kobelco Jewell modified boom to run a heel and grapple, bucket, and then a bar saw head. In 15,000 hours we haven't replaced anything but a water pump and a few joystick buttons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Cat dealer gave one of my customers a brand new shovel to demo ,was not a scratch on it when i saw it going out west on the lowboy ,was a lot bigger than the jd one in the pic .I was afraid to ask what they wanted for it .


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Cat dealer gave one of my customers a brand new shovel to demo ,was not a scratch on it when i saw it going out west on the lowboy ,was a lot bigger than the jd one in the pic .


Probably a 568, I know C&C down here has a prototype big Doosan that's a little larger they really like so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Another thing that amazes me is the wood is getting smaller and the equipment keeps getting bigger that makes no sense.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> Really do not know ,only time i ever used it myself was for setting some glue lam beams in my house ,it worked good ,here is only close up i can find
> View attachment 455735


Mmmm, me wanty.


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> Another thing that amazes me is the wood is getting smaller and the equipment keeps getting bigger that makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




With smaller wood they're grabbing more low quality product and moving more per unit of time to make the same amount of money. 

I had a 568 roadbuilder from March to a few weeks ago. The swing torque is unreal compared to the 330s & 336s we had before. I love that machine


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> With smaller wood they're grabbing more low quality product and moving more per unit of time to make the same amount of money.
> 
> I had a 568 roadbuilder from March to a few weeks ago. The swing torque is unreal compared to the 330s & 336s we had before. I love that machine


Yeah they are, it's a 37 year old cycle now for Weyerhaeuser. I know I saw C&C's 568 go into the dealer one day with a broken boom and a few guys have broke out the swing motors. A few guys also have the big Tigercat 880 shovels and like them they say they are almost overbuilt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

HuskStihl said:


> Hey Mike, you missed this being gone, but about 2 months I hit the far corner for the first time in my life!View attachment 455731


looks good John. want to know a secrete? i often cheat by putting in the face cut first. i can't really do that swinging face cut very often or the stumps are to high. making the face first and starting with the bar about at ground level lets me get a lower stump and still use a fairly steep humbolt. i rarely ever even look any more to see if matched, it almost always does except for little pecker poles......i'm bad for overcutting them.
funny, this job the pine are really old and theres duff built up around the stump pretty deep, cut low and run over it a few times, its two feet tall lol.


----------



## catbuster

The 568 we used this year was set up like this-but with a beefier bucket/thumb (Yes, this is a 1:50 scale model, but it should give you an idea): 







I used it out in front of my dozers and bigger (345/349) excavators to pioneer the roads we built, in conjunction with a sawyer.


----------



## Metals406

catbuster said:


> The 568 we used this year was set up like this-but with a beefier bucket/thumb (Yes, this is a 1:50 scale model, but it should give you an idea):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used it out in front of my dozers and bigger (345/349) excavators to pioneer the roads we built, in conjunction with a sawyer.


I like sawing for equipment, changes things up.


----------



## Metals406




----------



## Skeans

I wish I could show you pictures of the shovels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> looks good John. want to know a secrete? i often cheat by putting in the face cut first. i can't really do that swinging face cut very often or the stumps are to high. making the face first and starting with the bar about at ground level lets me get a lower stump and still use a fairly steep humbolt. i rarely ever even look any more to see if matched, it almost always does except for little pecker poles......i'm bad for overcutting them.
> funny, this job the pine are really old and theres duff built up around the stump pretty deep, cut low and run over it a few times, its two feet tall lol.


Thanks mike! You're pretty knowledgable for such a young man!


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Why not get a smaller shovel instead of a self loader?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



As of now a small 120-160 excavator is the plan, I've got a few more years of hand cutting in me before driving off the deep end...

As far as the mechanized folks moving to bigger and bigger equipment it really doesn't make sense to me at all, bigger iron = bigger payment and more fuel, for basically the same or nearly the same amount of wood in a day, or they cut and load it so fast there isn't anything left at the end of the month, so they bid higher to get the next job, rinse and repeat. couple few years of this insanity and it will start to sink in that no one is making any money...

I liken it to the farmers that think having 100000000 acres this year will make them rich, but whether you till and plant 1 acre or 1,000,000 the cost at the end of the day is really about the same, especially since to till massive acreage you need a massive tractor... Logging goes hand in hand really, except that us dump loggers don't have a set acreage to fall back on generally, so you have to go find more... and more and more, would be sweet to just camp out on 1,000 acres of decent forest and only cut 10-20 acres a year, just enough to buy groceries, diesel, and ignore the taxes... but realistically that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> As far as the mechanized folks moving to bigger and bigger equipment it really doesn't make sense to me at all, bigger iron = bigger payment and more fuel, for basically the same or nearly the same amount of wood in a day, or they cut and load it so fast there isn't anything left at the end of the month, so they bid higher to get the next job, rinse and repeat. couple few years of this insanity and it will start to sink in that no one is making any money...



Exactly right. Plus, as your company gets bigger you'll find that you're spending less time in the woods and more time in the office. Time becomes your most valuable resource. Phone calls, meetings, the whole thing becomes a constant and never ending series of problem solving. A lot of the problems are petty and irritating but they're still there to be dealt with. If you don't deal with them they get bigger.
Hiring, firing, buying and selling equipment, more phone calls, more meetings, dealing with all the agencies and 'ologists, listening to the bean counters, lining up vendors, having to be polite to people that you'd really rather grab by the neck with both hands and choke until their face turns blue...all these things take up every minute of your day. And they cost.
Don't forget all the contracts and contract language and trying to understand all the legalese in the contracts...because if you don't you can get a royal screwing from something in the fine print... and finally having to have a lawyer on retainer to decipher the contracts. More meetings and more phone calls.
There's also the fact that you never really get a day off. If your home phone rings after nine at night and before daylight I guarantee it's going to be bad news. Something broke, something burned up, somebody is in jail, or somebody is mad about something and wants something done about it right now. 
Other than all that it's not really a bad way to make a living. Except for the phone calls. And the meetings. You'll think back often on how nice it was when all you had to worry about was the next tree to cut or whether to change the oil in the skidder tonight or tomorrow. You won't think about that too long though 'cause the phone will ring...and you'll have to go to another meeting.


----------



## northmanlogging

That old yarder I mentioned a few months back is down to 5k... Still not dumb enough to buy it yet.

I like being the little guy.


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> As of now a small 120-160 excavator is the plan, I've got a few more years of hand cutting in me before driving off the deep end...
> 
> As far as the mechanized folks moving to bigger and bigger equipment it really doesn't make sense to me at all, bigger iron = bigger payment and more fuel, for basically the same or nearly the same amount of wood in a day, or they cut and load it so fast there isn't anything left at the end of the month, so they bid higher to get the next job, rinse and repeat. couple few years of this insanity and it will start to sink in that no one is making any money...
> 
> I liken it to the farmers that think having 100000000 acres this year will make them rich, but whether you till and plant 1 acre or 1,000,000 the cost at the end of the day is really about the same, especially since to till massive acreage you need a massive tractor... Logging goes hand in hand really, except that us dump loggers don't have a set acreage to fall back on generally, so you have to go find more... and more and more, would be sweet to just camp out on 1,000 acres of decent forest and only cut 10-20 acres a year, just enough to buy groceries, diesel, and ignore the taxes... but realistically that isn't going to happen.



A 160 is a huge step up from a 120, IMO. They're a nice sized machine for certain things, road maintenance and handling small logs is one of them. 

The one thing with economies of scale, I think, is that it's easier to manage. Hiring employees is pretty easy. I have enough cash flow to hire people to do what was my job early on. That frees me up to troubleshoot processes that aren't working, or explore more options. And once I hired a supervisor, I could go back to actually working when I wasn't troubleshooting, doing design work or out bidding. 

Granted, it took a lot of work to get to that point, and a lot of burning the candle at both ends. And it's not for everyone.


----------



## Skeans

Lots of 120 shovels are running around, even some 135 no tail swing shovels are running around. One bonus to the smaller machines is the weight doesn't kill you to have the machine moved.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

The 160's have a longer foot print then a 120, but they are not over 8'6" wide (usually) so I can get them hauled fairly cheap, and not involve a low boy or permits or chase cars. 

The 160's are also heavy enough make stumping easy, while a 120 could do it just not as effectively. 

Lots of older machines hear abouts, for right around 20k, just need to save my pennies and go get one. 

Come to think of it there is a 120 or 140 hitachi? for 7k needs a new injection pump and they broke the bucket cylinder pulling it around... but How much is wrong with it is hard to tell. Its old, but I don't care about old... just not real keen on pouring money into a project that may or may not be scrap.


----------



## Skeans

One thing about the 120 or 160's they won't pick up a bunked log trailer with out a true shovel boom, a 200 has to have the cylinders moved back on the boom to unload a trailer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Noted,

Still plan on using self loaders... Most of the straight truck outfits can't seem to answer the ****ing phone anyway, or return any messages.


----------



## Skeans

I know down here there's a shortage of trucks. I've also been seeing a lot of trucks from up north hauling down to Longview now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

My brother bought a truck on the coast, and started hauling logs in Bonners Ferry.

The work is there for now.


----------



## Metals406

My youngest son, Gracin (12), went and got a few loads with a buddy of mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> One thing about the 120 or 160's they won't pick up a bunked log trailer with out a true shovel boom, a 200 has to have the cylinders moved back on the boom to unload a trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


In those cases, a guy just has the truck show up trailer off.

Not a real deal breaker fir a smaller shovel.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> In those cases, a guy just has the truck show up trailer off.
> 
> Not a real deal breaker fir a smaller shovel.


Yeah we do that with the hay racks, the only thing I can say is some places don't have turn around or pull through loops.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Here's our short wood or small loader, 135 top with a high and wide 200 under carriage it works really well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Yeah we do that with the hay racks, the only thing I can say is some places don't have turn around or pull through loops.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Correct sir, that can be an issue.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Here's our short wood or small loader, 135 top with a high and wide 200 under carriage it works really well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of Kobelco. . . I love running the ED150!!

In fact, that would be my machine of choice under 20 ton.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> I'm a big fan of Kobelco. . . I love running the ED150!!
> 
> In fact, that would be my machine of choice under 20 ton.


I am too they are less expensive from day one and they fast with good hydraulics. Plus the motors they use sip fuel the 135 uses an Isuzu motor and the 200 has a Mitsubishi motor both haven't given us a hiccup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> I am too they are less expensive from day one and they fast with good hydraulics. Plus the motors they use sip fuel the 135 uses an Isuzu motor and the 200 has a Mitsubishi motor both haven't given us a hiccup.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yes!! Their hydro is amazingly fast. Makes a Cat 315 seem like it's on 1/4 speed.

If I'm ever financially able, I'll own a 150/180/190.

Probably just a 150 though, there's not much it can't do. Easier to mobe too, like Matt was saying.


----------



## Metals406

There's got to be a chit ton of 150's out there by now.

In 2007, my contractor neighbor bought one for $155k, and that dang thing has made him money hand over fist! 

Northy, find one to demo, even if you can't buy, you'll dig it.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> There's got to be a chit ton of 150's out there by now.
> 
> In 2007, my contractor neighbor bought one for $155k, and that dang thing has made him money hand over fist!
> 
> Northy, find one to demo, even if you can't buy, you'll dig it.


I saw one not long ago in Portland set up with a small bar saw with a manual qc all guarded up but it looked like a 200 sized one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

This one had 7000 hours, and sold out of Seattle on eBay for 48k.






I was hunting about 5 years ago, and walked through an active unit. The logger had a 180 sitting there. He must have loaded with it, built road, etc.


----------



## Metals406

My neighbors machine was setup with HPF buckets and thumb, and auto quick-attach.

Quality products for sure.

http://www.hpf.com/rotaters.asp


----------



## northmanlogging

Messed around with an older kobelco 200 few weeks ago, asking 19.5 for it plumbed but no thumb, If I had the money I probably would have signed the paper work and walked out with it.


----------



## northmanlogging

this goes here


----------



## treeslayer2003

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. Plus, as your company gets bigger you'll find that you're spending less time in the woods and more time in the office. Time becomes your most valuable resource. Phone calls, meetings, the whole thing becomes a constant and never ending series of problem solving. A lot of the problems are petty and irritating but they're still there to be dealt with. If you don't deal with them they get bigger.
> Hiring, firing, buying and selling equipment, more phone calls, more meetings, dealing with all the agencies and 'ologists, listening to the bean counters, lining up vendors, having to be polite to people that you'd really rather grab by the neck with both hands and choke until their face turns blue...all these things take up every minute of your day. And they cost.
> Don't forget all the contracts and contract language and trying to understand all the legalese in the contracts...because if you don't you can get a royal screwing from something in the fine print... and finally having to have a lawyer on retainer to decipher the contracts. More meetings and more phone calls.
> There's also the fact that you never really get a day off. If your home phone rings after nine at night and before daylight I guarantee it's going to be bad news. Something broke, something burned up, somebody is in jail, or somebody is mad about something and wants something done about it right now.
> Other than all that it's not really a bad way to make a living. Except for the phone calls. And the meetings. You'll think back often on how nice it was when all you had to worry about was the next tree to cut or whether to change the oil in the skidder tonight or tomorrow. You won't think about that too long though 'cause the phone will ring...and you'll have to go to another meeting.


this^^^is why i work alone and only get a few loads a week. laugh all ya want, but i enjoy logging not sitting on a phone and listening to whiners. i been bigger, i ain't going back to that. all that did was make other folks money, wear out my iron, and make my hair fall out.


----------



## SliverPicker

Dang it Northy. You always seem to hit a nerve.

I love this job.


----------



## catbuster

I agree with you guys-to an extent. When your company reaches a certain size, it can make your life really, really hard. 

But, I will leave this out on the table. If you can take the next step beyond that-as in hire a person in a supervisory position, your life gets a lot easier. For example...

Two years ago I was trying to grow beyond the owner supervising a crew with my Pennsylvania operation. I was tearing my hair out trying to manage the money *and* the operations sides of the operation. So... I bid a few projects way out of my league, and then scavenged the resources to make it happen. Some of those resources were people. I went to engineering school, but that doesn't qualify me on the business side. So, with my newfound cash flow, I hired a guy with a business degree to work in the office. That made my life a lot easier. 

Then last year I spent a lot of time buying out and rebuilding my uncle's company in Louisville, so I had to give up control to a guy I'd hired out of college and then groomed to be a supervisor. By doing that, I gave him autonomy to do what he felt was best. Then, I spent this year fighting fires, so he was in charge again. 

The key in any business is, in my opinion, to formulate a long-term plan, stick with it, then hire people to do the administrative stuff when you finally can afford to do so. But that's solely my advice, that may or may not be applicable to you.


----------



## SliverPicker

I was told the same exact thing only in different words by a very successful logger from around these parts. 

(I'd "like"catbuster's last post twice if'n only I could.)


----------



## Metals406

catbuster said:


> I agree with you guys-to an extent. When your company reaches a certain size, it can make your life really, really hard.
> 
> But, I will leave this out on the table. If you can take the next step beyond that-as in hire a person in a supervisory position, your life gets a lot easier. For example...
> 
> Two years ago I was trying to grow beyond the owner supervising a crew with my Pennsylvania operation. I was tearing my hair out trying to manage the money *and* the operations sides of the operation. So... I bid a few projects way out of my league, and then scavenged the resources to make it happen. Some of those resources were people. I went to engineering school, but that doesn't qualify me on the business side. So, with my newfound cash flow, I hired a guy with a business degree to work in the office. That made my life a lot easier.
> 
> Then last year I spent a lot of time buying out and rebuilding my uncle's company in Louisville, so I had to give up control to a guy I'd hired out of college and then groomed to be a supervisor. By doing that, I gave him autonomy to do what he felt was best. Then, I spent this year fighting fires, so he was in charge again.
> 
> The key in any business is, in my opinion, to formulate a long-term plan, stick with it, then hire people to do the administrative stuff when you finally can afford to do so. But that's solely my advice, that may or may not be applicable to you.


QTLA!!


----------



## SliverPicker

?


----------



## Metals406

SliverPicker said:


> ?


Quoted To Like Again


----------



## HuskStihl

catbuster said:


> I agree with you guys-to an extent. When your company reaches a certain size, it can make your life really, really hard.
> 
> But, I will leave this out on the table. If you can take the next step beyond that-as in hire a person in a supervisory position, your life gets a lot easier. For example...
> 
> Two years ago I was trying to grow beyond the owner supervising a crew with my Pennsylvania operation. I was tearing my hair out trying to manage the money *and* the operations sides of the operation. So... I bid a few projects way out of my league, and then scavenged the resources to make it happen. Some of those resources were people. I went to engineering school, but that doesn't qualify me on the business side. So, with my newfound cash flow, I hired a guy with a business degree to work in the office. That made my life a lot easier.
> 
> Then last year I spent a lot of time buying out and rebuilding my uncle's company in Louisville, so I had to give up control to a guy I'd hired out of college and then groomed to be a supervisor. By doing that, I gave him autonomy to do what he felt was best. Then, I spent this year fighting fires, so he was in charge again.
> 
> The key in any business is, in my opinion, to formulate a long-term plan, stick with it, then hire people to do the administrative stuff when you finally can afford to do so. But that's solely my advice, that may or may not be applicable to you.


Not exactly logging, but I've promoted trusted employees to management positions, only to have them steal from me and patients. Cost me money, but more importantly dinged my reputation. Trust but verify.


----------



## catbuster

HuskStihl said:


> Not exactly logging, but I've promoted trusted employees to management positions, only to have them steal from me and patients. Cost me money, but more importantly dinged my reputation. Trust but verify.



I agree, but if this guy did that, he'd face immediate termination, legal charges and I'd discredit any work he's done under me for his P.E license, which is a big step for an engineer. 

And, stealing from a contractor for companies like BP and Exxon would burn his reputation so badly he would never land another engineering or management job. Managing people sometimes requires holding things like that over people. It's written in his contract that states the terms of his employment, so it's very clear that should he try to burn the company, he leaves with burns that will scar his career. Is it nice? No. Is it legal? Yes.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Not exactly logging, but I've promoted trusted employees to management positions, only to have them steal from me and patients. Cost me money, but more importantly dinged my reputation. Trust but verify.


You should have knocked them out and given them one breast implant. . . On their forehead.


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> You should have knocked them out and given them one breast implant. . . On their forehead.


Trust me, hearing from the sheriff that they have one of your employees in custody, and that they were caught trying to use a patient's id and credit card, will ruin u'r day in a hurry


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Trust me, hearing from the sheriff that they have one of your employees in custody, and that they were caught trying to use a patient's id and credit card, will ruin u'r day in a hurry


I bet!


----------



## Samlock

HuskStihl said:


> Trust me, hearing from the sheriff that they have one of your employees in custody, and that they were caught trying to use a patient's id and credit card, will ruin u'r day in a hurry



Kinda spoiled your campaign: 'Dr. Jon's painless shiny smiles - cleaning off before you know it', didn't it?


----------



## Trx250r180

I never get scared when they are putting me out for a surgery ,and the doc walks in right before with a two idiots logging t-shirt on and a 288 with a 36 inch bar slung over is shoulder talking to people about the tree he just swung 90 degrees .


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> I never get scared when they are putting me out for a surgery ,and the doc walks in right before with a two idiots logging t-shirt on and a 288 with a 36 inch bar slung over is shoulder talking to people about the tree he just swung 90 degrees .


LMAO.


----------



## SliverPicker

hehe!


----------



## 1270d

Did a little touring around the home area this weekend. Colors are mostly gone. A few birch and aspen to brighten things up still.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Sure is pretty, if I see any colors it's the few hardwoods if a fir is that color I'm in trouble. Or those Larch always throw me for a loop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I really like when the larch color up. Its like mother nature's last show before winter snows blow in. You can see a little pocket of them in the river bottom in my picture there.


----------



## 1270d

Here's another. I didn't get any good pics at the peak of color this year.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

That's a view of the Carp River looking south west from the escarpment directly east of Lake of the Clouds. 

Now you've gone and made me homesick!


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> I never get scared when they are putting me out for a surgery ,and the doc walks in right before with a two idiots logging t-shirt on and a 288 with a 36 inch bar slung over is shoulder talking to people about the tree he just swung 90 degrees .


Uh, it's a 28" and I swung it 135 degrees.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Here's another. I didn't get any good pics at the peak of color this year.View attachment 456382
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Is the Great Lakes show this year in Green Bay?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

1270d said:


> Here's another. I didn't get any good pics at the peak of color this year.View attachment 456382
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Weird you can totally see the horizon and stuff...


----------



## SliverPicker

1270's photos are right where I grew up. That's literally my stomping grounds.


----------



## treeslayer2003

color is late here, and like the last few years, i don't think it will be very dramatic this year. i wonder why.........it used to be much better.


----------



## Skeans

treeslayer2003 said:


> color is late here, and like the last few years, i don't think it will be very dramatic this year. i wonder why.........it used to be much better.


Less water this year maybe?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> color is late here, and like the last few years, i don't think it will be very dramatic this year. i wonder why.........it used to be much better.


The trees are depressed, the east coast has been listening to the smiths, and De peshed moad, so the trees have been feeling a little down...

That or maybe yer just getting old, and thinking of yer youth and how much potential the world around you had...?


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Is the Great Lakes show this year in Green Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Show was in Escanaba this year, so 2016 will be in Green Bay or Oshkosh.



SliverPicker said:


> 1270's photos are right where I grew up. That's literally my stomping grounds.



First one is fanny hooe off of brockway, and second is the dead river from an overlook on the North Country Trail near wildcat canyon. Next time well swing through the porkies for you.


----------



## treeslayer2003

its dry now but we had a fairly damp summer. i think cuz it was warm up until this week.....................or northy is right?


----------



## bitzer

1270d said:


> Show was in Escanaba this year, so 2016 will be in Green Bay or Oshkosh.


Hopefully oshkosh. The wife was pist i didnt take her with last time.


----------



## 1270d

I think lambou field was getting pricey, hence the move to the EAA grounds. It will probably be there.


----------



## bitzer

Oshkosh is under an hour from me. Green bay is two. Not a single skidder at the last show I was at in 14. I know CTL is the way things are, but I'd still like to see hand cutting recognition.


----------



## Skeans

My dad and I are probably going to come out to look at the smaller equipment again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

There was one 648 grapple this year. I think all the rest was ctl and bunchers. 

It would be cool if there was some of the competitive saw work, climbing, chopping stuff you see out west. Hand cutters are pretty scarce now though, as you well know. We currently have two guys knocking big limbs off with saws. Tough work. Tough guys. They handled 175 cord yesterday, and the same today.


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> My dad and I are probably going to come out to look at the smaller equipment again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


What kind of stuff you interested in?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> What kind of stuff you interested in?


The Skidmoore style heads like the Timberheads controlled head on a timberpro probably 725 non lever or the little barko.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I guess that barko is selling like crazy. A friend of mine has demoed one with a southstar dangle on it and he was impressed. 

Timberpro seems like a good machine. We still have a timbco. Why non level only? You might want to consider a dangle head, just for speed.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I guess that barko is selling like crazy. A friend of mine has demoed one with a southstar dangle on it and he was impressed.
> 
> Timberpro seems like a good machine. We still have a timbco. Why non level only? You might want to consider a dangle head, just for speed.


For the kind of work we do the control head is a better fit since we don't always do 25 year old fir with it. We can't haul a leveler without a drop axle on the truck, we do some pretty steep ground with our 653E without one. That timberheads is a dangle that's converted to a fixed, it looks a lot like our Fabtek 240 dangle we have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Here's the head http://www.timberheadsllc.com/pictures.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I don't think I've had a look at one of those heads. I forgot you guys cut some longer length stuff too. Probably hard to run a 30+ ft stick with a dangle unless it's into a deck.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I don't think I've had a look at one of those heads. I forgot you guys cut some longer length stuff too. Probably hard to run a 30+ ft stick with a dangle unless it's into a deck.


From the looks of the design it looks pretty tough. Yeah longer wood and a dangle head in the brush don't always work out the best, there's guys that do it because of at the time you had the Fabtek 2000 and the Quadco head. What do you think of the design?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> there's guys that do it because of at the time you had the Fabtek 2000 and the Quadco head. What do you think of the design?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Not sure I follow what your asking here?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Not sure I follow what your asking here?


Do you think the design would work well back there? If it does it'll do just fine out here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Can't look at the pics very well on my phone, but it looks to be the same head cat and fabtek ran. I only know one guy locally that had one on a fabtek some years back. It was a club. Slow and they were always snagging hoses etc. The newer ones are refined some I'm sure. They look kind of cheapo to me.

You can get a logmax 7000 in a fixed configuration now. 

Seems like you would want the fastest head that would handle the wood you re cutting. How big do you normally go before breaking out the saws?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Can't look at the pics very well on my phone, but it looks to be the same head cat and fabtek ran. I only know one guy locally that had one on a fabtek some years back. It was a club. Slow and they were always snagging hoses etc. The newer ones are refined some I'm sure. They look kind of cheapo to me.
> 
> You can get a logmax 7000 in a fixed configuration now.
> 
> Seems like you would want the fastest head that would handle the wood you re cutting. How big do you normally go before breaking out the saws?


Right now 20 inch is max on the Fabtek 2000 4 roller, yes they break hoses but the biggest thing I know from having an operator to having an owner on one is an owner pays more attention. The logmax is ok but is a 22 inch max this is a 24" and designed for the timberpro iQan from day one. The one thing I can say about a logmax is they have support out here but not many guys run the dangles though out here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Suppose most folks process on the landing to make it simpler to yard logs whole tree?

This isn't exactly forwarder compliant territory...

ctl makes sense to have a dangle head, but here its just inefficient as Hel to be dragging multiple turns of sawn logs, when you could pull the same amount in one turn, and process em later, Big reason right there why most cutters don't do much bucking anymore, just fall em and leave em.

Saw a unit a few weeks ago that the cutters had come through on but the yarders hadn't set up yet, looked like a crop circle everything laid out in one direction.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Suppose most folks process on the landing to make it simpler to yard logs whole tree?
> 
> This isn't exactly forwarder compliant territory...
> 
> ctl makes sense to have a dangle head, but here its just inefficient as Hel to be dragging multiple turns of sawn logs, when you could pull the same amount in one turn, and process em later, Big reason right there why most cutters don't do much bucking anymore, just fall em and leave em.
> 
> Saw a unit a few weeks ago that the cutters had come through on but the yarders hadn't set up yet, looked like a crop circle everything laid out in one direction.


I will say there's more forwarders out here then you think but many company ground thinning. There's a lot of guys down here running the timbco timberpro clambunks and the tigercat 6 wheel skidders.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

true just not super common


----------



## Metals406

Right before the cancer killed him, my buddy Ron was running a JD 135(?) Excavator with a 16" dangle head processor. He was told it was the smallest one in North America.

I've posted pics before I think?

He figured out that hand-falling was quicker, then he would crawl in and process and deck.

Then the skidder (35 horse Kubota setup for the woods) would come in and skid the decks and load firewood with the loader.

Not a large operation, but that dangle head made production triple in 16" & less wood.


----------



## Samlock

Yes, You did post a video of a sweaty afternoon spent on handfalling with a 660 for Ron's processor. I remember Ron showing too giving the saw a try. It was funny because the saw was an overkill indeed. 

I'm sorry to hear of your buddy, Nate.


----------



## Haywire

Yeah, sorry to hear about that, too. Neat geezer.


----------



## Metals406

Ron's 98 year old dad passed two days ago too.

Pretty long in the tooth, can't really say he was shorted any years.


----------



## Haywire

Yeah, I'd say 98 is definitely getting your money's worth.


----------



## slowp

There was a guy out here who cut and bucked with his processor out in the woods. He was pretty good with it. A grapple skidder brought the logs into the landing. It worked well because the contract required tops and limbs to be left out in the unit.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> There was a guy out here who cut and bucked with his processor out in the woods. He was pretty good with it. A grapple skidder brought the logs into the landing. It worked well because the contract required tops and limbs to be left out in the unit.


Yup, many advantages to processing in the sticks.


----------



## Skeans

That's how we long log thin when we're in older timber and an advantage to the fixed head we can lay everything directly in the row next to the machine with the butts or tops lined up for yarding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

I looked at your photos again 1270. I still swear they are from in the Porkies. Unreal! Wow!!


----------



## 1270d

Another pic. It was a dry late summer and water levels were low. These logs have been submerged for may many years.


----------



## 1270d

The larch just starting to turn here...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

Photo composition is the hardest part to learn. You are a natural. Good job!


----------



## treeslayer2003

any one herd from spotted owl?


----------



## 1270d

took a break from logging and did some pheasant hunting. North Dakota and Montana. The sky has many more holes than the birds do....


----------



## hseII

1270d said:


> View attachment 460947
> took a break from logging and did some pheasant hunting. North Dakota and Montana. The sky has many more holes than the birds do....


Nice Red Label.

I have one too.


----------



## 1270d

I like that one. Older model with fixed chokes. I'd like to collect some of the others as well. And someday...a gold label.


----------



## SliverPicker

I ran into a guy who walked through the a landing I was cutting a few weeks ago who was hunting elk with a Marlin .45-70 lever. Kind of a saddle gun. Short barrel. Iron sights. I think its time to get me one of them. 

Still, nothing is as personal as a quality scatter gun. That's a beauty 1270.


----------



## bitzer

SliverPicker said:


> I ran into a guy who walked through the a landing I was cutting a few weeks ago who was hunting elk with a Marlin .45-70 lever. Kind of a saddle gun. Short barrel. Iron sights. I think its time to get me one of them.
> 
> Still, nothing is as personal as a quality scatter gun. That's a beauty 1270.


That sounds like a cool gun.


----------



## SliverPicker

It had a really interesting feel to it.


----------



## Metals406

SliverPicker said:


> It had a really interesting feel to it.


Marlin 45-70, I have one. It's my go-to rifle.


----------



## SliverPicker

As reliable as an anvil.


----------



## SliverPicker

This is the one the guy in my landing had:

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/bigbore/1895GS.asp


----------



## 1270d

Probably punch a hole in your shoulder too. 

Did you get your wood hauled sliver?


----------



## SliverPicker

Yeah, it kicks a bit, but its not terrible.

No, those decks are still there. They will probably sit until after break up. 

I didn't buy that truck.


----------



## hseII

1270d said:


> I like that one. Older model with fixed chokes. I'd like to collect some of the others as well. And someday...a gold label.



An English stocked 2 barrel in just about any configuration makes my heart palpitate.


----------



## hseII

1270d said:


> Probably punch a hole in your shoulder too.
> 
> Did you get your wood hauled sliver?





SliverPicker said:


> Yeah, it kicks a bit, but its not terrible.
> 
> No, those decks are still there. They will probably sit until after break up.
> 
> I didn't buy that truck.



No Worse Recoil than a 3 1/2" Turkey Load.

I'll take the 45-70 Shove throwing a Garrett's Hardcast any day over becoming a Brownie's Mid Day Snack.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hseII said:


> An English stocked 2 barrel in just about any configuration makes my heart palpitate.


me too! i am looking but not in a hurry for a cheapish upland 20......some day. i want two triggers though.


----------



## nk14zp

HuskStihl said:


> Uh, it's a 28" and I swung it 135 degrees.


Who did you get to start the saw?


----------



## hseII

nk14zp said:


> Who did you get to start the saw?


His Wife?


----------



## Skeans

His monkey?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

A load of logs that went by me this morning was covered in snow .


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> A load of logs that went by me this morning was covered in snow .


I did too feels like snow weather too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Savage

Snow? Here ya´ have one video including snow


----------



## hseII

Frank Savage said:


> Snow? Here ya´ have one video including snow



Wow.

He should go buy lottery tickets.


----------



## Frank Savage

Too low gain... He should bet a grand at like 1:10000 rate and play russian roulette with a 1911. Probability that there will be dull primers in two consecutively placed rounds in the stack is definitely higher than zero
Well, we may probably start a thread for videos like this one, to get a daily dose of emotions? Sure better than argentinian telenovelle. It might (?) be even educational in some parts...


----------



## OlympicYJ

Stupid is as stupid does.......... I'm worried about alders with natural lean let alone jack strawed like that. I chaired one alder so far and wouldn't ya know it was the little guy. Pretty sure the lean wasn't too bad on this and thought I could get it without doing anything special. Wrong. Should have coosed it. BTW that black stump is not mine.


----------



## Trx250r180

Did it give you any warning ,or just snap real quick ?


----------



## treeslayer2003

i don't know any thing about alder, but.......wouldn't a deeper face or block have helped?


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> i don't know any thing about alder, but.......wouldn't a deeper face or block have helped?


I do not believe so ,think of an alder as a firecracker that the wick burned up on ,you would not want that close to you of it decided to go off right ?

On those small ones if they lean at all i nip the sides,it puts the firecracker out safely so it does not blow up on you.


----------



## Skeans

treeslayer2003 said:


> i don't know any thing about alder, but.......wouldn't a deeper face or block have helped?


Best way to put alder is look at it wrong and it's coming for you, deep faces or blocks will kill you with them. They will follow a slope for light as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> I do not believe so ,think of an alder as a firecracker that the wick burned up on ,you would not want that close to you of it decided to go off right ?
> 
> On those small ones if they lean at all i nip the sides,it puts the firecracker out safely so it does not blow up on you.


You know my favorite are the alder that come off as one stump and have multiple tops or tree coming off of them you have to cut in the air 20 feet up. Cedar also do this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Skeans said:


> You know my favorite are the alder that come off as one stump and have multiple tops or tree coming off of them you have to cut in the air 20 feet up. Cedar also do this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Schoolmarms, i use a machine for those ,either to push em over or to stand on ,i dont do springnoards ,i am not that good lol


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Schoolmarms, i use a machine for those ,either to push em over or to stand on ,i dont do springnoards ,i am not that good lol


No these aren't moards these follow the land for the limbs turn into tops. Oh come on you know boards are so much fun when you have to cut your own stick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

My least favorite thing to cut is a tree coming out of a 15 or 20 foot tall old growth stump, I cuss at the old timers every time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

I have a few good size alder i have to remove sometime ,they lean,are hollow,and when you cut into one water sprays all over your saw and makes your chain lock up ,fun ones


----------



## Skeans

Had that happen before, it sucks putting board in dead old wood and cutting without ripping the old growth stump out and taking a ride yourself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Savage

Holy c#ap... 12" alder, probably S-shaped from hunting the light, late May as it seems to me from the photo(?). Backleaning rotten punk is better to deal with at times. From my experience around here, alders are worst during about 6-8 weeks after first leaves emerge that year. The younger the tree and the faster the transition from winter to vegetation season, the worse. Shalow face, nips under the hinge from sides, coos, stronger saw than needed for the size with kinda race grinded chain and prayer/helluva cussing, whatever comes handy at the moment-that´s what I´ve learned. 
Or use Skeans advice-he got it sorted pretty damn well, his recipe is also easier on gas bill Just remember that "escape patch preparation" is more important this style
Also the block face-at least some parts of the year. I´ve seen "reversed chair" with it-slight lean (like 3 ft for 70´, 11" tree), taking no chances and blockfacing it to the lean-and albeit he didn´t cut up into the trunk over the top gunning cut, a crak right from the plunge cut went up some 20´...


----------



## treeslayer2003

.............its a bit confusing to me that you boys on the west will cut the sides of chair prone timber instead of gutting the heart. i do realize its hard to gut a 12" tree lol. i chaired a white oak that size the other day, didn't care, it fire wood. won't have to split the first 12' but once lol.


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> I have a few good size alder i have to remove sometime ,they lean,are hollow,and when you cut into one water sprays all over your saw and makes your chain lock up ,fun ones


On super sketchy chit, I'd blow them up with a charge, before I stuck a bar in one Brian.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> .............its a bit confusing to me that you boys on the west will cut the sides of chair prone timber instead of gutting the heart. i do realize its hard to gut a 12" tree lol. i chaired a white oak that size the other day, didn't care, it fire wood. won't have to split the first 12' but once lol.


It is because they are too small to gut ,and that takes longer for me ,i can face ,2 nips and a back cut in about 30 seconds or so and be on to the next one ,these alders grow in clusters like weeds ,they do not always chair ,i cut one strait from the back last weekend with no face to try to chair it ,it just tore off about an inch from the end ,a small one ,maybe 10 inches across ,the top was broke off from the wind so it did not have as much pressure as a whole tree though .Alders seem to hold a lot of water ,they are a hardwood ,that why be why they break easy ,but they also cut real easy ,easier than fir or cedar in my opinion


----------



## Trx250r180

Metals406 said:


> On super sketchy chit, I'd blow them up with a charge, before I stuck a bar in one Brian.


That would be more dangerous to me i would think ,i know nothing about explosives .If something is ever above my pay scale ,i get help though .


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> That would be more dangerous to me i would think ,i know nothing about explosives .If something is ever above my pay scale ,i get help though .


Bet you're surrounded by guys who know how to blow stuff up.

Not that I do *cough* much *cough*


----------



## OlympicYJ

Trx250r180 said:


> Did it give you any warning ,or just snap real quick ?



Yup I could see it start to go and jumped back. Might have been a little slow but was still trying to get the hell out of there as fast as I could.



treeslayer2003 said:


> i don't know any thing about alder, but.......wouldn't a deeper face or block have helped?



As mentioned it's kind of an unstable species. I've rarely seen an alder that doesn't have some lean because as someone said they grow towards the light. Even though a deep face would leave you with less to saw through on the backside it could still chair because of the lean. Alder is spooky unpredictable. Take the video for example in my non professional fallers opinion. The first chair the first tree did; if it had been an alder it would have gone up a third of the stem (at least) break off and come sailing back. and that guy wouldn't have probably got as far as he did before all that would happen.

Saw there were more replies. I don't get on here much anymore. I've tried boring small ones and don't recommend it. Left the hinge too small compressed and the back ripped out before I could cut out. Didn't chair but it wasn't right!


----------



## treeslayer2003

Wes i have trouble with this site too, some times it won't load and some times it freezes up.
on the back ripping out, yeah, done that last year on a big one. i stick with face and back cut now, but i will gut from the face on hard leaners.
this alder sounds like a strange wood. we have some weird acting wood here to, i'd like to try some alder just to learn it. how ever, i hardly ever fall sticks that size, seems like fat sticks are easier to deal with.


----------



## Skeans

that's dry alder Mike. They are a tree you always keep your eyes on well cutting even gutting the heart doesn't always mean they aren't going to chair with alder. I posted some pictures of some very mature very heavy and big alder, even with rotten hearts they'd try to chair on you if you didn't keep up with them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

I can't imagine it splits any faster than ash or white oak. 12" tree I usually just snip off unless I really need it to go somewhere. Boxelder is soft and likes to split too. Veru unpredctable wood there too.


----------



## Trx250r180

And it turns white stihls all orange like a husky ,that orange stuff in the bark stains stuff good .It wears off eventually though .


----------



## treeslayer2003

Skeans said:


> View attachment 462497
> that's dry alder Mike. They are a tree you always keep your eyes on well cutting even gutting the heart doesn't always mean they aren't going to chair with alder. I posted some pictures of some very mature very heavy and big alder, even with rotten hearts they'd try to chair on you if you didn't keep up with them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


did you cut that out with a saw? i see its much darker dry.


----------



## Trx250r180

treeslayer2003 said:


> did you cut that out with a saw? i see its much darker dry.


that's the orange stuff that gets all over when i mill alder the boards turn orange ,but that goes away after the wood drys


----------



## treeslayer2003

so its nice lumber then? i kinda like locust, it is bright yellow fresh but turns a golden brown. can't seem to find a big straight one now that i want one lol.


----------



## Skeans

treeslayer2003 said:


> did you cut that out with a saw? i see its much darker dry.


Yeah it was hand milled in the brush for a spring board on a large cedar now it's going to be a bar top.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

OlympicYJ said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.......... I'm worried about alders with natural lean let alone jack strawed like that. I chaired one alder so far and wouldn't ya know it was the little guy. Pretty sure the lean wasn't too bad on this and thought I could get it without doing anything special. Wrong. Should have coosed it. BTW that black stump is not mine.
> 
> View attachment 462288


Since you have to buck out the split mill yourself a few boards and dry them for a bar or something different.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

Skeans said:


> View attachment 462497
> that's dry alder Mike. They are a tree you always keep your eyes on well cutting even gutting the heart doesn't always mean they aren't going to chair with alder. I posted some pictures of some very mature very heavy and big alder, even with rotten hearts they'd try to chair on you if you didn't keep up with them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Skeans,

What are those on the shelf there? Rolls of industrial sized ass-wipe for heavy alder days?


----------



## SliverPicker

What's yous guys experience with tanoak? I've only every cut two of them. Both where with an axe.


----------



## Skeans

SliverPicker said:


> Skeans,
> 
> What are those on the shelf there? Rolls of industrial sized ass-wipe for heavy alder days?


Oh yeah lol its just a spare room in my parents garage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Gees, I loose contact with the rest of the world and all you folks start talking again.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Gees, I loose contact with the rest of the world and all you folks start talking again.


I'm waiting still for a snow to knock down the brush on the back half of that 440c.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Gees, I loose contact with the rest of the world and all you folks start talking again.


That wind storm whoop on ya?


----------



## nk14zp

Will a bore cut work on those big alder?


----------



## Trx250r180

nk14zp said:


> Will a bore cut work on those big alder?


Sometimes,a lot of fallers i talk to bore the bigger ones, all depends on the tree and the lean i guess


----------



## OlympicYJ

Skeans said:


> Since you have to buck out the split mill yourself a few boards and dry them for a bar or something different.



I might have but not my tree.

Alder is white and will turn a golden ish brown when dried. Sun shadow (similar to sticker shadow) will ruin a board as far as appearance. Take a 2000 a thousand board and turn it into pallet or frame. It's really a cool species as it can be stained to look like most other hardwoods.


----------



## Trx250r180

Seems like most of it is sold for furniture or cabinets ,i use it for firewood though .


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> Gees, I loose contact with the rest of the world and all you folks start talking again.


Loose power in the storm a couple days ago ?


----------



## OlympicYJ

Trx250r180 said:


> Seems like most of it is sold for furniture or cabinets ,i use it for firewood though .



Yup quite a bit. Low grade goes to pallet then next up is frame which would be used in couch and chair frames that are to be covered. Then there are a bunch of other grades such as cabinet and such that are lumped together as appearance grade. Most couches, unless maybe from Ikea, have alder frames.


----------



## northmanlogging

Drove home in that little storm, had to cut my way through some of it...

Power here was out fer 2 days, no phone for 3.

Anyway I like cutting alder, cuts fast and smooth, and it will hold onto the stump forever with a good sis on there.

What the folks at the mill are paying for peelers doesn't hurt none either. And the tops make perfect fyre wood


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> Drove home in that little storm, had to cut my way through some of it...
> 
> Power here was out fer 2 days, no phone for 3.
> 
> Anyway I like cutting alder, cuts fast and smooth, and it will hold onto the stump forever with a good sis on there
> What the folks at the mill are paying for peelers doesn't hurt none either. And the tops make perfect fyre wood



The more I hear about it the more it sounds like ash to me. Just got to know how to play it right?


----------



## bitzer

I heard about yer storm over here this morning on the radio.


----------



## treeslayer2003

bitzer said:


> The more I hear about it the more it sounds like ash to me. Just got to know how to play it right?


me too. of course, i wouldn't cut an ash that small, and i do chair fire wood trees some times............cuz i don't care? or for the sound?


----------



## northmanlogging

Someone should get the folks at Stihl/husqvarna/Oregon/Baileys/Wespur all liquored up and convince them it would be a good idea to buy plane tickets fer all of use to fly back and forth and try out some of each others timber...

I've never cut Oak, Walnut, Chestnut, Beech, hop hornbeam (irrron wood), or Cyprus, And would be super excited to try it out.


----------



## treeslayer2003

sign me up!


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Someone should get the folks at Stihl/husqvarna/Oregon/Baileys/Wespur all liquored up and convince them it would be a good idea to buy plane tickets fer all of use to fly back and forth and try out some of each others timber...
> 
> I've never cut Oak, Walnut, Chestnut, Beech, hop hornbeam (irrron wood), or Cyprus, And would be super excited to try it out.


Come down where I am and you'll see Oak about 15 minutes from places, I'm too close to the coast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

The scrubby black oaks start about Olympia, just never got to chew on em.


----------



## RandyMac

'chairs should never be a surprise.


----------



## Frank Savage

Ash-_Fraxinus _genus, leaves pinnately compound, "helicopter seeds". But in the US you have many adjectives to it, so these adjectived are used for _Sorbus_ (pinnately compound leaves, red berries in grapes-good to make jam, some species even wine and very interesting liquor). "Ash" alone (_Fraxinus_) is not much prone to barberchair, most of the species are quite very durable wood with lots of elasticity. Holds on sis pretty damn well. _Sorbus_ is much less durable wood, namely when fresh and wet, but holds the sis well too, can chair, but nothing bad-basswood is worse in my books. Nips from sides under the hinge takes care of like 99% of trouble.
Alder-_Alnus_ genus. Single leaves, very small nuts, one species have them in sticky subtomentous packaging (sticky, fuzzy skin on them). Unpredictable, barberchairing, splitting, and self-busting bastard. Young trees with flat (usualy grey) skin are the worst. Can´t say how I hate cutting 6-12" range on these trees, seems they are on kamikadze vendetta for all other trees the faller ever cut. Old 2+ ft trees with striated bark, which emerges with age, are much better-but still can give you a helluva trouble, because albeit the wood has some respectable tensile/compression strenght, it is brittle when wet. Those species with dark red wood (well, light reddish-yellow, but turns red or yellowish-red very fast after cut and throughout during drying) are namely used for carpentery/higher end cabinetmaking and if grown on not-so-wet elluvium at about 1200+ elevation, the wood holds on stringers of stairs about forever-better than oak and does not squeal upon stepping on it.


----------



## Frank Savage

Here ya go-one definitely pro video with some "holy c*ap!" moments. Don´t mind the wanabee metal...



And one from the other side of scale. But bunch of interesting ideas in there


----------



## coltont

It's people like the guys in the second video we can thank for workers compensation prices being so high.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Savage

Another one. Stumbling upon these, not looking for them. Backsloping gunning cut and camera in the leade-new in my books too


----------



## SliverPicker

Whuh!


----------



## treeslayer2003

omg! i almost pulled out whats left of mah hair watching that second vid. wth is that dope doing?


----------



## bitzer

Ash chairs very easily. Basswood never does. I just wonder sometimes...


----------



## bitzer

treeslayer2003 said:


> me too. of course, i wouldn't cut an ash that small, and i do chair fire wood trees some times............cuz i don't care? or for the sound?


Yep


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> Someone should get the folks at Stihl/husqvarna/Oregon/Baileys/Wespur all liquored up and convince them it would be a good idea to buy plane tickets fer all of use to fly back and forth and try out some of each others timber...
> 
> I've never cut Oak, Walnut, Chestnut, Beech, hop hornbeam (irrron wood), or Cyprus, And would be super excited to try it out.


Agreed! I'd love to cut anything over a 100' tall.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i get 100' pine and poplar once in a while. i couldn't imagine 200'


----------



## 1270d

Same here for short timber. Tallest for me was an 11 stick big tooth. I didn't measure it out, but that should come out to about 100 ft.


----------



## Gologit

bitzer said:


> Agreed! I'd love to cut anything over a 100' tall.



LOL...word of caution...once you cut one that tall, especially if they're eight or nine feet dbh, you're hooked for life. Nothing else will ever compare.


----------



## slowp

The crew from Montana had looks of awe on their faces. I was out having a discussion about the helicopter landing and location. They were looking at the second growth they "got" to cut. They'd never cut such nice, tall trees before. They looked like little boys on Christmas morning. To me, the trees were pretty normal.

Oh, and I think a couple of guys were from Idaho also.


----------



## dooby

this Montana boy moved to Wyoming to log 200 yr. old ponderosa. the tallest i have found in well over a yr. was 130'. the avg. is 90'.


----------



## bitzer

Gologit said:


> LOL...word of caution...once you cut one that tall, especially if they're eight or nine feet dbh, you're hooked for life. Nothing else will ever compare.


My 9 year old son wants to see em in the worst way. We don't even talk about it that much. The only place he wants to go when asked is Nor Cal.


----------



## OlympicYJ

bitzer said:


> The more I hear about it the more it sounds like ash to me. Just got to know how to play it right?



It may cut like ash but once it's dry it definitely is not ash! We've got Oregon ash here but I haven't cut enough of it to form an opinion on green ash that is.



northmanlogging said:


> The scrubby black oaks start about Olympia, just never got to chew on em.



It's funny in WA they are protected but as I understand it in OR they aren't.



slowp said:


> The crew from Montana had looks of awe on their faces. I was out having a discussion about the helicopter landing and location. They were looking at the second growth they "got" to cut. They'd never cut such nice, tall trees before. They looked like little boys on Christmas morning. To me, the trees were pretty normal.
> 
> Oh, and I think a couple of guys were from Idaho also.



Dunno about MT but ID has some really nice stuff. Especially on state ground. Pretty darn straight and good diameter. May be a little shorter but definitely nice sticks... well maybe not quite like Gubmint second growth...


----------



## Metals406

OlympicYJ said:


> It may cut like ash but once it's dry it definitely is not ash! We've got Oregon ash here but I haven't cut enough of it to form an opinion on green ash that is.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny in WA they are protected but as I understand it in OR they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about MT but ID has some really nice stuff. Especially on state ground. Pretty darn straight and good diameter. May be a little shorter but definitely nice sticks... well maybe not quite like Gubmint second growth...


Yup, we have pockets of 'coastal sized' timber here.

Idaho has timber as tall as a lot of the coast, especially central ID.

Our timber is a lot tighter grained too than the coast.


----------



## treeslayer2003

OlympicYJ said:


> It may cut like ash but once it's dry it definitely is not ash! We've got Oregon ash here but I haven't cut enough of it to form an opinion on green ash that is.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny in WA they are protected but as I understand it in OR they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about MT but ID has some really nice stuff. Especially on state ground. Pretty darn straight and good diameter. May be a little shorter but definitely nice sticks... well maybe not quite like Gubmint second growth...


Wes, have you got a pic of oregon ash? is it a timber tree there? ash used to be big money for us years ago. the local markets dried up and regulation keeps me out of where it grows here. when i do cut one now it is the same as tulip price wise.


----------



## Skeans

treeslayer2003 said:


> Wes, have you got a pic of oregon ash? is it a timber tree there? ash used to be big money for us years ago. the local markets dried up and regulation keeps me out of where it grows here. when i do cut one now it is the same as tulip price wise.


There's a place in Portland that does special hardwoods been told they play good. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraxinus_latifolia

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

Mike they have your balls in a noose that much over ash? Yup here they could care less. We're infected and 98 percent of the trees are done for already. Still pays good here

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

Colton, most the ash on this side grows in wetlands........and you know, we would kill the bay if cut any timber in there


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh, not much ash bore here yet. always had glass worm.


----------



## coltont

Westlands. That's why you need a cable skidder!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

Maybe a few matt's too....... But maybe we could use a bunch of Islamic people as a bridge ..…..... Maybe that would work????

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## procarbine2k1

coltont said:


> Mike they have your balls in a noose that much over ash? Yup here they could care less. We're infected and 98 percent of the trees are done for already. Still pays good here
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



What is ash going for in your neck of the woods? Most of our stuff won't make crap for grade, but most of it is infected and is gonna go one way or another.


----------



## coltont

500-1000 mbf. I'd say if you average .70 cents for it your doing good

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## procarbine2k1

That is better than what I thought. I had someone else tell me the same a few weeks ago.
Wasn't it about half that a few years ago?


----------



## treeslayer2003

Colton, i have three cable skidders  i am one of the last hand fallers around.........i get alot of these cable jobs. the poplar here is no problem, but if there is ash it will be so far down they don't want to cut it at all.

i remember a dollar and more for ash whole tree to the first knot.


----------



## coltont

Hell we were selling ash pulp for 700 a tri axle load 8 years ago to a guy that runs a whole mess of firewood processors. Ash saw logs have paid good to us about 7 years or so. It'll come to an end soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## procarbine2k1

Since we all like pics. Here is a nice black walnut from this week.


----------



## treeslayer2003

well.......the ash market is gone but......now we have hickory and some times sweet gum veneer, so just have to take it as it comes.


----------



## treeslayer2003

procarbine2k1 said:


> Since we all like pics. Here is a nice black walnut from this week.View attachment 463429


that stick been barked down low at some point? will you butt that off or let the buyer do what he wants with it?


----------



## procarbine2k1

40' to crotch. 24" on big end, 16" at small. Some rot there on the butt, but still a lot of nice wood.


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> Colton, i have three cable skidders  i am one of the last hand fallers around.........i get alot of these cable jobs. the poplar here is no problem, but if there is ash it will be so far down they don't want to cut it at all.
> 
> i remember a dollar and more for ash whole tree to the first knot.


If I could have a "super vacation", I'd take all summer and travel across the states cut'n with y'all. One week staying in yer town, and sawing with ya, just for the fun/experience.

Different ground, soil, hardwoods, softwoods. . . All crammed in to a few weeks.

I'd film it too.

Chit, new life goal ^^^^^^^^


----------



## treeslayer2003

Nate you'd prolly get bored here but you are welcome any time.


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> Nate you'd prolly get bored here but you are welcome any time.


Oh hell no, it'd have the best time!

If I by God get something deadly, I'm doin it before I croak.


----------



## procarbine2k1

treeslayer2003 said:


> that stick been barked down low at some point? will you butt that off or let the buyer do what he wants with it?



I can't tell, cut that for someone that is going to process it himself. He makes furniture, and wanted to have it sawed and then stacked at his shop.
Kind of a weird deal, the guy I cut it for had it gifted to him from the landowner, she wanted it down.. Said it was too close to the house.


----------



## Metals406

Losing Ron to cancer this year, and not getting more time with him -- really hit me.

I want to start to experience life again, instead of living through it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

i just decided i would suit myself. i'd like to go a few places but i can't pay the price or be gone right now.........to many are looking to me.
i'm sorry about your friend Nate. if we live, we will go to many funerals.


----------



## Metals406

treeslayer2003 said:


> i just decided i would suit myself. i'd like to go a few places but i can't pay the price or be gone right now.........to many are looking to me.
> i'm sorry about your friend Nate. if we live, we will go to many funerals.


Yes sir!


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> i just decided i would suit myself. i'd like to go a few places but i can't pay the price or be gone right now.........to many are looking to me.
> i'm sorry about your friend Nate. if we live, we will go to many funerals.



I never expected to live as long as I have, so every funeral is a bit of a shock to me. Thought I'd be gone before any of the rest of em.


----------



## treeslayer2003

granted, some of my friends are old......70+ but these funerals are beginning to get me down a bit.


----------



## Skeans

treeslayer2003 said:


> Colton, i have three cable skidders  i am one of the last hand fallers around.........i get alot of these cable jobs. the poplar here is no problem, but if there is ash it will be so far down they don't want to cut it at all.
> 
> i remember a dollar and more for ash whole tree to the first knot.


Mike have you guys ever looked into a track skidder?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

its been tried here, don't work very well. would not help any way, i could cable any tree they will let me cut, they just won't allow those to be cut. how ever its ok if it dies and falls in the water......then its for animals lol.


----------



## Skeans

treeslayer2003 said:


> its been tried here, don't work very well. would not help any way, i could cable any tree they will let me cut, they just won't allow those to be cut. how ever its ok if it dies and falls in the water......then its for animals lol.


A lot safer on steeper and side hilling, didn't know if there was many of the high drive 517's or 527's out there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003

no sir, a couple i think but they don't use them in the winter. they will sink lol. same with forwarders, just don't work here. its really pretty flat here, i just wind up cutting gullys and ravines as getting in big timber here means going where others would or could not.


----------



## northmanlogging

Them FMC tracked skidders are supposed to be skookum on soft/wet or steep ground, but they are kind of spendy used, and I hear a pain to maintain, but they will go anywhere in a hurry.


----------



## treeslayer2003

yeah, a guy bought one those here a while back.......some thing happened to one side drive and i herd it weren't worth fixing. i guess parts are high.


----------



## dooby

FMC is now KMC. Bogie tank suspension. Faster than a skidder and will go were a crawler cant. Yearly upkeep costs are big and bigger if ya skip out on daily maintenance. Ran a winch line for several months and a swinger. They both have there upsides but for the $ a Cat 517 wide track swinger would be my choice for our applications. And way cheaper to operate.


----------



## northmanlogging

i keep tossing around the idea of getting a dozer, just can't justify the cost or maintenance for one, tracks is spensive.

And really an excavator would be way more versitile


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> i keep tossing around the idea of getting a dozer, just can't justify the cost or maintenance for one, tracks is spensive.
> 
> And really an excavator would be way more versitile


Our 4 is what we placed our 440C with the long frame grapple with best thing we ever did. We've done two undercarriages on it in well over 10k on it last complete without pads was 7k shipped, what are the price of new skidder tires anymore?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

2-3 grand for a new 23.1x26


----------



## nk14zp

Trx250r180 said:


> Seems like most of it is sold for furniture or cabinets ,i use it for firewood though .


You also crush rust free cars and trucks Satan.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> its been tried here, don't work very well. would not help any way, i could cable any tree they will let me cut, they just won't allow those to be cut. how ever its ok if it dies and falls in the water......then its for animals lol.





bitzer said:


> 2-3 grand for a new 23.1x26


no ply intended.


----------



## northmanlogging

18.4x26 go from 800 to 1800 a peice, depending on where you get them.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> 18.4x26 go from 800 to 1800 a peice, depending on where you get them.


i need 4 23.1 x 26's for our yarder. At least 14 ply rating. wouldnt care if they were used as long as they were 50% or better and not all weathered out.


----------



## Metals406

dooby said:


> i need 4 23.1 x 26's for our yarder. At least 14 ply rating. wouldnt care if they were used as long as they were 50% or better and not all weathered out.


Pics of the yarder?


----------



## OlympicYJ

Metals406 said:


> Yup, we have pockets of 'coastal sized' timber here.
> 
> Idaho has timber as tall as a lot of the coast, especially central ID.
> 
> Our timber is a lot tighter grained too than the coast.



Yupp on the whole it is. I'd rather buy 2x's all day long from ID than from WA.



treeslayer2003 said:


> Wes, have you got a pic of oregon ash? is it a timber tree there? ash used to be big money for us years ago. the local markets dried up and regulation keeps me out of where it grows here. when i do cut one now it is the same as tulip price wise.



Ash is a merch species. It pays the same as maple $433/MBF last month. That's average of everything pulp to sawlog and doesn't include specialty niche markets. Usually ash comes in during the summer months as everything is dried out and our Hydraulics work season starts in July. The mill I was working for (hardwood mill) had a record year for ash. Generally speaking lots of stands are small and not really merchantable.

These are some exceptional ash for around these parts; biggest in this stand that I measured was 24" dbh I think. You don't see natural ash much outside of the Puget Sound Trough.


----------



## treeslayer2003

boy, hard to see with that moss. never think of the west coast as hardwood country............i need to visit some day and get y'all boys to show me the real west coast.
not bad money for not veneer. you got descent prices for hard wood pulp there? it so low here i won't cut it at all, just let the spray chopper kill it.


----------



## treeslayer2003

what i can see, it does not look like ours but i take it it grows in bottoms from your post? kinda looks like pics of black ash i've seen.


----------



## Skeans

OlympicYJ said:


> Yupp on the whole it is. I'd rather buy 2x's all day long from ID than from WA.
> 
> 
> 
> Ash is a merch species. It pays the same as maple $433/MBF last month. That's average of everything pulp to sawlog and doesn't include specialty niche markets. Usually ash comes in during the summer months as everything is dried out and our Hydraulics work season starts in July. The mill I was working for (hardwood mill) had a record year for ash. Generally speaking lots of stands are small and not really merchantable.
> 
> These are some exceptional ash for around these parts; biggest in this stand that I measured was 24" dbh I think. You don't see natural ash much outside of the Puget Sound Trough.
> 
> View attachment 463624
> 
> View attachment 463625


Were you at Cascade or Northwest Hardwoods?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

dooby said:


> i need 4 23.1 x 26's for our yarder. At least 14 ply rating. wouldnt care if they were used as long as they were 50% or better and not all weathered out.


Here you'll pay a grand for 50 percent or better. Tough to come by. They get bought up quick.


----------



## treeslayer2003

there just ain't any here any more.......all the big guys run 30.5s or high floats i don't even know the size.........machine like 14' wide.


----------



## northmanlogging

treeslayer2003 said:


> boy, hard to see with that moss. never think of the west coast as hardwood country............i need to visit some day and get y'all boys to show me the real west coast.
> not bad money for not veneer. you got descent prices for hard wood pulp there? it so low here i won't cut it at all, just let the spray chopper kill it.



16-18 a ton for cotton wood, alder and maple pay a little better can't remember how much better 24? hem 32 and doug fir 36, mixed loads at 33 per ton, last time I talked to em anyway. 

If the job is close, I would break even, maybe get a few bucks, but the alternative is to chip, or haul away. So pay to remove it or get paid to remove it..


----------



## dooby

bitzer said:


> Here you'll pay a grand for 50 percent or better. Tough to come by. They get bought up quick.


found two 16 ply nokian and to 10 ply for $5800.00. Shipping will stink a little. they are for the yarder to keep height down(lowboy issues). Ten ply on the front an 16's on the rear wear the weight is. we are pulling the mainline this week to get the winch sent for updates. and lots of brush burning now that the burn ban has been lifted. boring stuff that has to be done.


----------



## dooby

tried to get pic on here but couldnt locate the photos on 'puter. will have to draft a teenager for this.


----------



## dooby

happy Thanksgin to everyone !


----------



## OlympicYJ

treeslayer2003 said:


> boy, hard to see with that moss. never think of the west coast as hardwood country............i need to visit some day and get y'all boys to show me the real west coast.
> not bad money for not veneer. you got descent prices for hard wood pulp there? it so low here i won't cut it at all, just let the spray chopper kill it.



I should say I got those numbers from the DNR. They do a monthly survey of prices with the mills and chippers. I also believe they use the timber sales numbers too. You can get it here (its always a month behind): http://www.dnr.wa.gov/programs-and-...sing/timber-sales/timber-sale-querylog-prices

Like Northman posted not too good. The DNR price for October was $270/mbf. Doing some rough math around $30 a ton. Pretty high for alder pulp though so figure my math was off pretty good so it would be more like 28 to 29 maybe. I remember it being down to 25 maybe even 23 last year.



treeslayer2003 said:


> what i can see, it does not look like ours but i take it it grows in bottoms from your post? kinda looks like pics of black ash i've seen.



Yupp we refer to them as ash bottoms. Sometimes there will be a few ash higher up on some of the hills but not often. And lots of times if they are it's on a hardpan layer keeping water from draining well.



Skeans said:


> Were you at Cascade or Northwest Hardwoods?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Skeans I'll hit you up with a PM hopefully later tonight.


----------



## slowp

Saw a very cute and shiny TY 70 (or was there another T before the Y?) track mounted yarder in Chehalis. It is amongst the equipment at the equipment sales place next to Service Saw.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Saw a very cute and shiny TY 70 (or was there another T before the Y?) track mounted yarder in Chehalis. It is amongst the equipment at the equipment sales place next to Service Saw.



I'll have to check it out next Tuesday. Be trying to talk my way into a job with the folks by you that day lol


----------



## slowp

The sekrit initials of the major landowner in my backyard are PB.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> The sekrit initials of the major landowner in my backyard are PB.


Paul Bunyan?


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> The sekrit initials of the major landowner in my backyard are PB.



Don't know what I was thinking when I said neighbor... you do have a few lol. Your other neighbor, the ones that don't take cedar.


----------



## slowp

OlympicYJ said:


> Don't know what I was thinking when I said neighbor... you do have a few lol. Your other neighbor, the ones that don't take cedar.



The H's? With 2 mills rather close by? Hemlock and white wood to the east and DF to the west?
Or SP? 

PB owns a lot of land around here, including quite a chunk where I like to go walking. They seem to be making good grouse habitat because I see more grouse each year in there. They have no mills around here though.


----------



## OlympicYJ

PB has no mills period. Back in the 1800's yes. Originally started as a milling company.

And yup hem and white wood to the east and DF to the west.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Saw a very cute and shiny TY 70 (or was there another T before the Y?) track mounted yarder in Chehalis. It is amongst the equipment at the equipment sales place next to Service Saw.



This guy?


----------



## northmanlogging

ohh dass pretties...

Need a small fortune in rigging though, no guys, probably no mains/haulback/straw nothin...

$2 a foot or more, and roughly 25,000 feet of line 50k to get er rigged and ready... without a carriage, or any blocks.


----------



## slowp

Yup, that's it. It had a bit of a shine to it when I saw it. Unfortunately, the saw shop next door "don't sell no rigging" so you'd have to go elsewhere.


----------



## Skeans

slowp said:


> Yup, that's it. It had a bit of a shine to it when I saw it. Unfortunately, the saw shop next door "don't sell no rigging" so you'd have to go elsewhere.


Is there anywhere up by you P that does cable or does it all come Longview? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp

Skeans said:


> Is there anywhere up by you P that does cable or does it all come Longview?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I think, not sure of it, that it comes from Longview. Woods Logging used to be in Morton, but that closed about 9 years ago.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Either the shops in Longview or the ones by me. Ones by me are Harbor Saw and Supply and Isaacson's. I can shoot you both phone numbers if you wan't. I know harbor saw will deliver. They have a shop in Raymond too.


----------



## SliverPicker

p,

Are any of those landslides near you?


----------



## Skeans

SliverPicker said:


> p,
> 
> Are any of those landslides near you?


We had a few here enough to close I5 across the river and a couple bad ones on HWY 30.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp

SliverPicker said:


> p,
> 
> Are any of those landslides near you?



I'm not sure what is going on here. I think there is a combination of slides and washouts and our mountain pass is closed "indefinitely". THE main drag Forest Service Road got a big chunk washed out, and the other one also has problems. I imagine a lot of the forest roads are gone. I'm curious if the second million dollar plus bridge survived. 

Highway 12 will probably get a fix like pipe and rock dumped in when they can work. The damaged areas are at upper elevations and snow has started seriously dumping up there. The ski hill had planned to open full time this weekend, but the road washouts have messed that up. 

On the bright side, with the pass closed, driving to town is very pleaant. There's only log trucks, chip trucks, and local delivery trucks hauling on it and the traffic is light.


----------



## rwoods

*Oh the things we do for love ...*

I post at the risk of being kicked out of my favorite forum. Almost four hours of solid firewood cutting today, took a break and after a two hour chase I captured these two woodland creatures for my wife:




Merry Christmas All,

Ron


----------



## RandyMac

Ron, may all your presents be yellow and black.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. Is that Harley black? Ron


----------



## Trx250r180

Either a mac or a bunch of bees


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac




----------



## rwoods

It would look really good with a yellow bow and a name tag.  Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

a two hour chase and they have no legs? where you hitting the egg nog?


----------



## hseII

northmanlogging said:


> a two hour chase and they have no legs? where you hitting the egg nog?





See what had happened wuz...


----------



## Donnarshmr

rwoods said:


> *Oh the things we do for love ...*
> 
> I post at the risk of being kicked out of my favorite forum. Almost four hours of solid firewood cutting today, took a break and after a two hour chase I captured these two woodland creatures for my wife:
> 
> View attachment 469430
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas All,
> 
> Ron


Ron, I'm sure my mom and grandma would go nuts over these. What did you use to hold the cookies to each other for the bodies?


----------



## rwoods

Short lengths of a wood dowel. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

hey hey, hope your all having a great holiday!


----------



## rwoods

A little wet, but all is well. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003

here to Ron, its rumbling thunder christmas eve. strange weather this year.


----------



## KenJax Tree

We had 65° and tornados yesterday here in Michigan. Usually its about 10° with a foot or more of snow on the ground.


----------



## Trx250r180

I cut a fir tree down with a stock coil spring mount saw with an off the roll round ground chain,

I feel so dirty now.


----------



## Skeans

Merry Christmas to you guys, hope all you guys from the PNW survived the storms.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Trx250r180 said:


> I cut a fir tree down with a stock coil spring mount saw with an off the roll round ground chain,
> 
> I feel so dirty now.


was it a husky do you need a hug now?


----------



## treeslayer2003

lol


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> I cut a fir tree down with a stock coil spring mount saw with an off the roll round ground chain,
> 
> I feel so dirty now.



It will wash off.


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> was it a husky do you need a hug now?


Not a Husky , a fo fo juan ,

i got the round chain to cut with the usg grinder ,still grabby compared to the square though .weird running a stock one after the hopped up ones ,not the same grunt .


----------



## 1270d

Trx250r180 said:


> Not a Husky , a fo fo juan ,View attachment 473350
> View attachment 473351
> i got the round chain to cut with the usg grinder ,still grabby compared to the square though .weird running a stock one after the hopped up ones ,not the same grunt .


Nice bench


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> Not a Husky , a fo fo juan ,View attachment 473350
> View attachment 473351
> i got the round chain to cut with the usg grinder ,still grabby compared to the square though .weird running a stock one after the hopped up ones ,not the same grunt .


That was in the back of Muh mind: along with some other clutter.

Why you even pick that one up when you've got a FO sicky Jaun?


----------



## Trx250r180

hseII said:


> That was in the back of Muh mind: along with some other clutter.
> 
> Why you even pick that one up when you've got a FO sicky Jaun?


Because never had one yet,wanted to see how they are ,


----------



## northmanlogging

how long until its no longer stock?


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> how long until its no longer stock?


End of jan it has an appointment


----------



## hseII

Trx250r180 said:


> Because never had one yet,wanted to see how they are ,





Trx250r180 said:


> End of jan it has an appointment


Same Thing with my 461. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## treeslayer2003

spotted owl......he still kickin i hope?

also jolly Jeff, not had much to say.......


----------



## HuskStihl

Heard from Jeff in another thread. Back in Georgetown tx.


----------



## northmanlogging

Finally replaced the stops on my Simmington... its amazing how fast a guy can grind a chain when you don't need to readjust from one side to the other


----------



## northmanlogging

Its Thursday, normally this time I'm heading to the machine shop... today I slept in, have to meet a new log truck. Yesterday and Tuesday I left early and went logging... Not in trouble or a lack of work, just some snafu with a customer... but it takes em 20 hours to get their **** together so I just left instead of being really bored all day.

I could totally get used to this. Won't have to go to the machine shop until probably 10 or so, I'll be covered in mud again but I don't really care.


----------



## Skeans

The project the last few weeks getting ready to gear back up for the spring thinning season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Bogie bearings?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Bogie bearings?


No the seal never had a bearing failure in 13k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> No the seal never had a bearing failure in 13k
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



We haven't had to do bearings on the front ever. Had the rears done on a couple machines though.


----------



## 1270d

Put some longer top knives on the harvester today. Should make it easier picking out of tight buncher bundles.

Weather today was 45 degrees and blue blue sky! Unbelievable for this time of year here. Turning wrenches in January with no gloves and no jacket?! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

Yeah the weather is nuts. Rain tomorrow. Then a snow storm tuesday.


----------



## treeslayer2003

any one know how to get up with Joe? hammer logging?


----------



## bitzer

Its been about a year since i talked to him. I lost his number when switchin phones. I will bet he still checks in here periodically.


----------



## SliverPicker

treeslayer2003 said:


> any one know how to get up with Joe? hammer logging?



I shot him a PM a month or so ago, but never heard back.


----------



## rwoods

Awful quite around here lately. Hope we haven't permanently lost some of you, including Treeslayer and Slowp. Maybe this breaking news will wake up some. Particularly of interest to those who would rather put a tree down than fall it with a saw - Tennessee lawmakers just named the .50 cal Barrett the official state rifle. Must have been a slow day in Nashville too. Ron


----------



## hseII

rwoods said:


> Awful quite around here lately. Hope we haven't permanently lost some of you, including Treeslayer and Slowp. Maybe this breaking news will wake up some. Particularly of interest to those who would rather put a tree down than fall it with a saw - Tennessee lawmakers just named the .50 cal Barrett the official state rifle. Must have been a slow day in Nashville too. Ron


Ronnie Barrett is supposedly a good dude.


----------



## rwoods

Must be. Only one Senator voted against it. Just a few Representatives as well. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

does that mean the Tennessee residents get a discount on Barrett's or a discount on .50 BMG ammo?


----------



## rwoods

Not that I am aware of. I wonder if there is a legislature discount. Ron


----------



## 1270d




----------



## 1270d

took a few days off last week for a snowmobile trip to Colorado. Great times with great weather. Blue bird skies and temps in the 30's.


----------



## 1270d

This was the best stuck while I was there.


----------



## SliverPicker

You didn't call or stop in or nothin' 1270! Sheesh.


----------



## 1270d

few hours south of you sliver. We rode out of beuna vista


----------



## SliverPicker

I'm just giving you grief. I could tell by the scenery that you were south of here.

How was the riding?


----------



## 1270d

Riding was great. Snow wasn't exceptional but good enough to get me stuck every other minute. Only negative was the elevation. We lodged at 9500 or so and rode from 11 to 12k. Needless to say I didn't sleep well and was about 25% while riding


----------



## 1270d

How's things going for you sliver?


----------



## Skeans

Some 1210b ladders it's never had one since I've ran the machine so this will be a nice change, I'll get a few more pictures once they're done before paint.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

1270d said:


> How's things going for you sliver?


Not bad. I have nothing lined up for spring if spring ever c9mes. We are supposed to get 2 to 3 feet of snow this week. I have a meeting with a guy that wants 20 loads this summer. I'm going to see if I can't make good on that.

I got offered a log truck driver's job in the UP at Christmas, but turned it down. It was a timing thing.

How about you?


----------



## 1270d

Right now I'm elbow deep in a 6 liter power stroke that won't run after having some fuel mixed in the water..... 
Going to be at least a couple more weeks before the job road dries out enough to get back at it. 
We ordered a new timber pro, should be here mid April so we re all looking forward to that. The old timbco has put in its time that's for sure. She's gobbled up many an undercarriage, engines and pumps, but has laid out a good percentage of the wood we ve produced since 99.


----------



## 1270d

SliverPicker said:


> We are supposed to get 2 to 3 feet of snow this week.



So if a guy was to find a spare few days laying around your area would be good for some throttle therapy?


----------



## SliverPicker

Might be a good time to do that. I don't know what the snow total at high elevation is, but I got almost a foot here at the house. I'm only at 7800 feet. Rabbit Ears Pass and Buffalo Pass probably got at least 2 feet.


----------



## SliverPicker

There's anot her type of throttle therapy too. It's prime dirt biking time in the desert. Moab, UT is just 4 hours away. Temps in the 60s and 70s now.


----------



## bitzer

Springs been here about 10 days now. On a Friday morn it was 6 degrees, the following Tuesday it was 70. Just like southern Wi. Flipping the switch between seasons. Put centers in the skidder last week, clearcutting for a gravel pit expansion this week.


----------



## Skeans

Almost time to put the fancy ladder on I'm sick of having a chain for a ladder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

I need to do center bushings sometime soon too. Thanks for reminding me.

Talked to a landowner today. It looks like I've got all or part of 140 acres to cut. And just like Northy it's only 10 miles from home! In '13 I was 200 miles from home so this will be a " slight" improvement.


----------



## 1270d

Sold my bike, but Moab is definitely on the bucket list some year. 

What kind of timber is on the 140? There was some beautiful timber in the area we snowmobiled. I think it was spruce mostly, with ponderosa looking stuff down lower. Even saw some paint in the bush. Some of the bigger stuff had to be 4 ft dbh. Didn't know it got that big at 10k + elevation


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Sold my bike, but Moab is definitely on the bucket list some year.
> 
> What kind of timber is on the 140? There was some beautiful timber in the area we snowmobiled. I think it was spruce mostly, with ponderosa looking stuff down lower. Even saw some paint in the bush. Some of the bigger stuff had to be 4 ft dbh. Didn't know it got that big at 10k + elevation


Moab is well worth going to even just to look at I did it on my way back from school a few years ago, a few other fun places are Killpecker in Wyoming and St Anthony in Idaho if you like sand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Wyoming has some of the best place names...

Granny lived in poverty gulch, near peckers knob, down below the her houses...

of course Idaho has Slickpoo...


----------



## SliverPicker

This is the same dead lodgepole. It probably averages 12-16" at the stump. Bad with limbs. There's a few big pondy pines up to 4'. Those should be interesting.


----------



## Skeans

SliverPicker said:


> This is the same dead lodgepole. It probably averages 12-16" at the stump. Bad with limbs. There's a few big pondy pines up to 4'. Those should be interesting.


I hate hand cutting pine, every pine I've cut weep sap like no other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

This stuff has been dead for years. There's not much pitch usually.


----------



## 1270d

Get your ladder installed Skeans? Is it setup hydraulicly?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Get your ladder installed Skeans? Is it setup hydraulicly?


Installed today and yes its hydraulic I'll post a picture this evening or tomorrow morning of it installed, even made a spare as well as have a template and all the measurements if you need or anyone you know does.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

One of our forwarders has the step you have to put up by hand. I've caught myself a few times sitting down, flipping off the park brake and waiting for them to start rising up. You get used to them quick. 

Knock on wood we haven't torn off a ladder in a few years, hope the streak continues.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> One of our forwarders has the step you have to put up by hand. I've caught myself a few times sitting down, flipping off the park brake and waiting for them to start rising up. You get used to them quick.
> 
> Knock on wood we haven't torn off a ladder in a few years, hope the streak continues.


This is the first time I've had a ladder on the machine since I've ran it. This is light enough you could lift by hand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

uh oh

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/hvo/5494240022.html

thoughts?


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> uh oh
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/hvo/5494240022.html
> 
> thoughts?



They "think" it's a 550? They're rebuilding it and they don't know what the model is?

If you're going to make a loader out of it a higher cab and more reach on the booms would be nice. If you're going to side load it might be alright the way it is.


----------



## northmanlogging

think I'll stick with self loaders for now, just for stumping (albeit really slow stumping) pushing trees and digging holes, 

The older hitachi numbers are confussious as cat... probably a uh055, uh550, uh55? all the same machine, just different market.


----------



## 1270d

Sliver?


----------



## northmanlogging

northmanlogging said:


> uh oh
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/hvo/5494240022.html
> 
> thoughts?



So to be continued...

Made a call, guess the starter switch stuck on smoked the starter, but machine was working and moving, hydraulics need to be tuned up, and pressures need set after new motor? possibly a 150 sized machine...


----------



## 1270d

Only thing to set after an engine job is engine speed. Pumps shouldnt need to be touched as they will be running at the same rpm as before. Unless they swapped in a different engine....


----------



## northmanlogging

Sounds like it was the now departed did the motor swap, and those left behind are picking up the pieces.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> So to be continued...
> 
> Made a call, guess the starter switch stuck on smoked the starter, but machine was working and moving, hydraulics need to be tuned up, and pressures need set after new motor? possibly a 150 sized machine...


Cascade trader has a 200 no tail swing with a processor head for 70 it's nice it's close to the cat dealer off I5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

70k vs 5k...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> 70k vs 5k...


Processor vs chain saw limbing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

there is that...

but keep in mind most of my jobs are under 5 loads, it would take me 10 years to make a processor pay for itself.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> there is that...
> 
> but keep in mind most of my jobs are under 5 loads, it would take me 10 years to make a processor pay for itself.


Unless you started doing thinnings more, we did some with a fabtek 240 dangle in 60 year old timber it's different but do able.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

true, but I'll cross that bridge when it gets there.

A Processor has its place, and to stay competitive some day I may need one, but in that someday, I'll regularly be needing to get 5 loads a day, not 5 loads a month, or more.

There is also the overhead involved with a processor, maintenance alone would bankrupt me right now, if it needs parts then what? they burn 50-90 gallons a day, and need an operator to run one at 30-40 an hour plus L+I, whether it's working or not. Plus moving the machine from job to job is going to run into the 1000's.

Meanwhile, me and my saw burn maybe a gallon of saw gas a day and a couple of chains, the skidder burns maybe 7 gallons a day if she runs all day, and there isn't anything on it I can't fix myself. This last skidder move, and I think its one of the longest so far cost me about $50 in gas, and I delivered 2 loads of rock that morning so I made money that day.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> true, but I'll cross that bridge when it gets there.
> 
> A Processor has its place, and to stay competitive some day I may need one, but in that someday, I'll regularly be needing to get 5 loads a day, not 5 loads a month, or more.
> 
> There is also the overhead involved with a processor, maintenance alone would bankrupt me right now, if it needs parts then what? they burn 50-90 gallons a day, and need an operator to run one at 30-40 an hour plus L+I, whether it's working or not. Plus moving the machine from job to job is going to run into the 1000's.
> 
> Meanwhile, me and my saw burn maybe a gallon of saw gas a day and a couple of chains, the skidder burns maybe 7 gallons a day if she runs all day, and there isn't anything on it I can't fix myself. This last skidder move, and I think its one of the longest so far cost me about $50 in gas, and I delivered 2 loads of rock that morning so I made money that day.



Everyday maintenance isn't bad nor is the overhead of running one all day. Our Kobelco 135 same exact machine will burn 10 to 15 gallons a day even pushing it hard they are easy on fuel with the izusu engines. Thinning we do 3 maybe 4 but most jobs 3 loads a day in the young wood where it takes you longer to make loads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

https://bend.craigslist.org/hvo/5472527961.html
This isn't a bad deal for someone that knows what they are.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

We re trading in our 425d timbco this month. One of you all could pick it up and I could offer some good deals on 20 years worth of collected parts, hoses, scap metal(that might come in handy some day), thingymajigs, and various other timbco bits that no one knows what they are for. Oh, and at least a hundred partial O-ring sets, and many bent bars.


----------



## SliverPicker

1270d said:


> Sliver?




Yeah. They make real good ones. I recommend picking up a dozen or so. They handle being frozen pretty good.


----------



## northmanlogging

from yesterday, self loader jockey is super busy so he came out on a saturday to get me loaded out.

Wifey took the pic as I was climbing trees most of the morn and needed a groundie.


----------



## 1270d




----------



## 1270d

There she be. Should be cutting within a week.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> There she be. Should be cutting within a week.


Looks good surprised you guys are running a bar saw set up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

We work a lot of rough rocky ground and use the head to lift and turn the machine a lot. Also use the head for digging and leveling skid trails, pulling stumps etc. Our operator can out produce most hotsaw operators with the barsaw, he is very good at what he does. Did a lot of considering and the bar saw seems best for our setup. The machine is plumbed for a hotsaw if we decide to go that route in the future.


----------



## northmanlogging

Lesson learned today, Don't stick face/beard into the butt of day old doug fir, then eat ice cream, cause inevitably your doing to drool some ice cream into said beard, then try to wipe it away with callused hand. 

So basically I'm letting my Rasberry sherbet drip onto the desk/keyboard...


----------



## HuskStihl

Hockey season is right around the corner!


----------



## 1270d

About that paternity test...


----------



## rwoods

*Longer Log Chain
*
At my age, conservation of your energy and time starts to take priority, so to save those otherwise unnecessary treks back to the tractor when you stopped just out of chain's reach I purchased a longer chain today. As a bonus it is actually an upgrade from my old chains with it's nice looped end.




I don't know what to upgrade next, the tractor or my labor pool. Probably, the labor pool; it's not likely that I am going to drag my new chain through the bush.

Ron


----------



## Trx250r180

rwoods said:


> *Longer Log Chain
> *
> At my age, conservation of your energy and time starts to take priority, so to save those otherwise unnecessary treks back to the tractor when you stopped just out of chain's reach I purchased a longer chain today. As a bonus it is actually an upgrade from my old chains with it's nice looped end.
> 
> View attachment 520622
> 
> 
> I don't know what to upgrade next, the tractor or my labor pool. Probably, the labor pool; it's not likely that I am going to drag my new chain through the bush.
> 
> Ron


Where do you store it on the tractor ? Nice mower ,i need one of those .


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> Where do you store it on the tractor ? Nice mower ,i need one of those .


No way Mang, you need one of these!


----------



## Trx250r180

Nice setup ,is there a front end loader on it ? I need a bigger chassis tractor ,just have a 21hp tractor right now


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Nice setup ,is there a front end loader on it ? I need a bigger chassis tractor ,just have a 21hp tractor right now


On the 6410 John Deere we have we use to use a 8 ft flail with a hitch that would allow it to be lifted and be pushed away from center to the right. Our 30 horse that's narrowed up for Christmas trees we use a 48" Rears flail talk about a heavy duty unit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> Nice setup ,is there a front end loader on it ? I need a bigger chassis tractor ,just have a 21hp tractor right now


Yup. Fitty horse with pretty strong hydraulics. Not built as well as a kubota or better deere, but priced accordingly.


----------



## Trx250r180

We have a mahindra dealer where i get hay and stuff at ,the enclosed cab ones look nice for wintertime work .nothing worse then a wet ass from a soaked seat .


----------



## rwoods

Trx250r180 said:


> Where do you store it on the tractor ? Nice mower ,i need one of those .



I thought I would wrap it around my homemade front weights for additional ballast. Of course that raises the issue of now where am I going to carry the 3/8" chain that I actually use. I guess I'll wrap it around the carrier in the rear. BTW how is your grapple project going?

The mower is 84" and is a well built Italian job. But on sharp turns, it has enough momentum to slide the tractor sideways - really bad when wet. I have a 72" of the same brand and design but it doesn't have near the heft.

Jon has the set up for getting the job done. It takes me so long to mow that I have for the last several years let my side yards grow and be cut for hay. This year only got one cutting and no more expected with all the heat so I had to break out the mower again. Our town has a 12" rule. Hay crops excepted. 

Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> We have a mahindra dealer where i get hay and stuff at ,the enclosed cab ones look nice for wintertime work .nothing worse then a wet ass from a soaked seat .


Mowing in a dust cloud at 100f is worse than a wet ass. In tx, a cab is called a "gentlemen's tractor". The AC can't keep up, but it's much better than the alternative


----------



## Trx250r180

rwoods said:


> I thought I would wrap it around my homemade front weights for additional ballast. Of course that raises the issue of now where am I going to carry the 3/8" chain that I actually use. I guess I'll wrap it around the carrier in the rear. BTW how is your grapple project going?
> 
> The mower is 84" and is a well built Italian job. But on sharp turns, it has enough momentum to slide the tractor sideways - really bad when wet. I have a 72" of the same brand and design but it doesn't have near the heft.
> 
> Jon has the set up for getting the job done. It takes me so long to mow that I have for the last several years let my side yards grow and be cut for hay. This year only got one cutting and no more expected with all the heat so I had to break out the mower again. Our town has a 12" rule. Hay crops excepted.
> 
> Ron
> 
> View attachment 520661


I made one from a small lift boom ,tongs hang from it ,i got my skid loader wisvonsin engine rebuilt ,do i have been mobing logs with the forks on it ,i can do much more work fast with the forls and no dirt gets ground into the logs ,nect time i have the boom on will snap a photo


----------



## Trx250r180

HuskStihl said:


> Mowing in a dust cloud at 100f is worse than a wet ass. In tx, a cab is called a "gentlemen's tractor". The AC can't keep up, but it's much better than the alternative


 how is visibility with dust on windows ?


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> how is visibility with dust on windows ?


Front and rear is fine, cause it has wipers/fluid. You can't just lean over and check out u'r clearance, but I will never buy an open or a 2wd tractor again. It's also nice when a branch whips the **** out of the cab, and you know it would have been u'r face, or something thumps hard on the roof, and you know it would have been u'r dome.


----------



## rwoods

HuskStihl said:


> ... or something thumps hard on the roof, and you know it would have been u'r dome.



Never know when that roof may be handy. I was mowing a few years ago and this happened just after I passed:




Didn't take me long to make sure it's kin didn't do the same:




Ron


----------



## Skeans

The B3030 Kubota we have has a cab and we absolutely love it for Christmas tree work with getting wacked in the face with those heavy limbs or pissing off a bees nest. Another thing is you can also put in charcoal filter in for spraying without any extra gear.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

rwoods said:


> Never know when that roof may be handy. I was mowing a few years ago and this happened just after I passed:
> 
> View attachment 520737
> 
> 
> Didn't take me long to make sure it's kin didn't do the same:
> 
> View attachment 520738
> 
> 
> Ron


Nice looking place you got


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. That is part of my small hay field. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

Trx250r180 said:


> Nice looking place you got


I thought you were about to say "it'd be a shame if something were to happen to it, capiche?"


----------



## Hedgerow

HuskStihl said:


> Yup. Fitty horse with pretty strong hydraulics. Not built as well as a kubota or better deere, but priced accordingly.


How many hours it got so far?


----------



## Hedgerow

Trx250r180 said:


> I made one from a small lift boom ,tongs hang from it ,i got my skid loader wisvonsin engine rebuilt ,do i have been mobing logs with the forks on it ,i can do much more work fast with the forls and no dirt gets ground into the logs ,nect time i have the boom on will snap a photo


I got tired of chasing logs around with the tines, so I got this.


----------



## HuskStihl

Hedgerow said:


> How many hours it got so far?


220


----------



## Trx250r180

Hedgerow said:


> I got tired of chasing logs around with the tines, so I got this.
> 
> View attachment 521155


That would tip my lil skid loader over ,lol ,i have tracktah envy with you guys larger machines .My forks i stole off an old forklift move wood though .This cedar pile will get milled up into something when i need material later .not very big stuff ,but had to go to clear a section for grass .


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> That would tip my lil skid loader over ,lol ,i have tracktah envy with you guys larger machines .My forks i stole off an old forklift move wood though .This cedar pile will get milled up into something when i need material later .not very big stuff ,but had to go to clear a section for grass .View attachment 521160
> View attachment 521161


I'll get you a picture of a farmi trailer we have it'd be perfect for what you're doing but you'd need a larger tractor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

It's just like this but we don't have a head on it just a set of grapples. http://farmiforest.fi/product/farmi...er-with-chainsaw-on-farmi-100-forest-trailer/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Skeans said:


> It's just like this but we don't have a head on it just a set of grapples. http://farmiforest.fi/product/farmi...er-with-chainsaw-on-farmi-100-forest-trailer/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That may be overkill for what little stuff i do ,i can actually get a lot moved fairly fast with the skid steer with forks ,3-4 foot thick trees i need to cut shorter like 8 or 12 foot lengths ,but that's the size my boards end up anyways when i mill them ,This is about the max size the skid loader likes


----------



## Hedgerow

I have Cedar envy.


----------



## Hedgerow

HuskStihl said:


> 220


You best get to work then.
We wanna see 1000 hours on it this time next year!


----------



## rwoods

Trx250r180 said:


> ... ,lol ,i have tracktah envy with you guys larger machines ... .



I get that way everything I see anything with a FEL. My homemade REL has limitations. Works much better as a little skidder.




Ron


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> That may be overkill for what little stuff i do ,i can actually get a lot moved fairly fast with the skid steer with forks ,3-4 foot thick trees i need to cut shorter like 8 or 12 foot lengths ,but that's the size my boards end up anyways when i mill them ,This is about the max size the skid loader likes View attachment 521162
> View attachment 521163


Oh yeah skid steers are the best offroad forklifts one of the most useful pieces of equipment we have ever bought. Heck we use to use ours in the Christmas trees with a stand up baler. And there's no such thing as overkill you just haven't found the max uses for it yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> I get that way everything I see anything with a FEL. My homemade REL has limitations. Works much better as a little skidder.
> 
> View attachment 521172
> 
> 
> Ron


Ron do you have rear remote hydraulics? If so get a cylinder for your top link to allow you to level on the fly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

HuskStihl said:


> I thought you were about to say "it'd be a shame if something were to happen to it, capiche?"



Brian wouldn't treat me that way. He was one of the first here to help me out with some parts. I'm still looking for a way to return the favor. Maybe a spare set of FJ80 Land Cruiser keys - I hear they make great skidders, capiche. 

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Yes. I have a top link cylinder. One of the best "mods" I have on the tractor. Makes grabbing logs with the tongs from the seat easy. Also helps avoid stabbing things with the forks which really stresses the frame and the 3 point hitch. Ron


----------



## Trx250r180

Skeans said:


> Oh yeah skid steers are the best offroad forklifts one of the most useful pieces of equipment we have ever bought. Heck we use to use ours in the Christmas trees with a stand up baler. And there's no such thing as overkill you just haven't found the max uses for it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That would be a cool toy if i could stack car bodies with it


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> That would be a cool toy if i could stack car bodies with it
> View attachment 521189


You might be able to ours is a smaller one but it's surprising how much they will pick up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Guess I'll put this here.

With a little luck, and the mail lady not cashing my check.

By this time next week I'll have pictures of my new ho, shes only 23 so ya know its sorta legal, weighs 12 metric tons, really likes to get in there and dig for it...

Hitachi ex120, around 6-7000 hrs, needs track attention soon, but the boom is tight and the bucket isn't horribly sloppy, good strong motor, all the windows is in her, I think the heat and ac might even work... which is going to be hard to get used to. Currently set for Deere controls... which is horribly awkward... but easy to fix. The crazy thing is there is only a few small dents in the access doors, and most of the original paint on the counter weight is still there.

Comes with one largish dig bucket, its quick change, not sure if its wedge or pin grabber... didn't look to close at that, and a thumb...

Gonna need some name Idears, She's originally Japanese... but naturalized... 

P.S. Sold Candie, she was a good hoe, but not up to what I needed out of her...

Next up is CDL, and a tandem Dump, and bigger equipment trailer... or not...


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Guess I'll put this here.
> 
> With a little luck, and the mail lady not cashing my check.
> 
> By this time next week I'll have pictures of my new ho, shes only 23 so ya know its sorta legal, weighs 12 metric tons, really likes to get in there and dig for it...
> 
> Hitachi ex120, around 6-7000 hrs, needs track attention soon, but the boom is tight and the bucket isn't horribly sloppy, good strong motor, all the windows is in her, I think the heat and ac might even work... which is going to be hard to get used to. Currently set for Deere controls... which is horribly awkward... but easy to fix. The crazy thing is there is only a few small dents in the access doors, and most of the original paint on the counter weight is still there.
> 
> Comes with one largish dig bucket, its quick change, not sure if its wedge or pin grabber... didn't look to close at that, and a thumb...
> 
> Gonna need some name Idears, She's originally Japanese... but naturalized...
> 
> P.S. Sold Candie, she was a good hoe, but not up to what I needed out of her...
> 
> Next up is CDL, and a tandem Dump, and bigger equipment trailer... or not...


Mitsuki


----------



## HuskStihl

@Metals406 
Long time no see Mr N8!


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> @Metals406
> Long time no see Mr N8!


You too sir, Howz thangz?


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> You too sir, Howz thangz?


How's Nate and the dawgs have worked great so far the little cutting I've done in a bit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> How's Nate and the dawgs have worked great so far the little cutting I've done in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Great to hear! :0)


----------



## HuskStihl

Metals406 said:


> You too sir, Howz thangz?


Just busy living the tremendously big, fantastically strong, and ruggedly handsome lifestyle. Same old, same old.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Great to hear! :0)


I've got something you'd like in the metal business I just picked and may have you burn me out some ear here soon, a fixture table I just need to get some of the clamps for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

oh my...

just spent more on one thing at one time than any thing else ever.... excluding a house....


my blood preasure is pretty high right now hands is shaking a bit...

she'll most likely be coming home thursday morning... or going to a job... not sure yet


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> oh my...
> 
> just spent more on one thing at one time than any thing else ever.... excluding a house....
> 
> 
> my blood preasure is pretty high right now hands is shaking a bit...
> 
> she'll most likely be coming home thursday morning... or going to a job... not sure yet


What did you pickup?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

That hitachi ex120... 

It will be home thursday morning so I can go through the filters and oil, fix the deere controls and reattach the thumb. 

Maybe get lucky and find some sprockets for cheap and get that handled too before she moves on to the job.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> That hitachi ex120...
> 
> It will be home thursday morning so I can go through the filters and oil, fix the deere controls and reattach the thumb.
> 
> Maybe get lucky and find some sprockets for cheap and get that handled too before she moves on to the job.


How are the rails and rollers if the sprockets didn't get done with an undercarriage? Pilot control setup or fly by wire?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Fly by wire... I think... its a 93' Just not sure where the switch is if it has one, and the folks that had it didn't seem to know much about machines... 

Not sure on the rails and rollers, probably need fixed.. but I can piece that together as time goes on, its currently crammed into a very tight parking spot, examining the tracks was not an easy task, and I was focused on getting it to start when I went and looked at it.

Really it looks like they never put any grease in the idler, or if they did it wasn't real often, tracks are slack but the idler is pushed nearly all the way in. Loose chains are nearly as bad as too tight, at least on motorcycles, so I would imagine the same to be true for tracks too.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Fly by wire... I think... its a 93' Just not sure where the switch is if it has one, and the folks that had it didn't seem to know much about machines...
> 
> Not sure on the rails and rollers, probably need fixed.. but I can piece that together as time goes on, its currently crammed into a very tight parking spot, examining the tracks was not an easy task, and I was focused on getting it to start when I went and looked at it.
> 
> Really it looks like they never put any grease in the idler, or if they did it wasn't real often, tracks are slack but the idler is pushed nearly all the way in. Loose chains are nearly as bad as too tight, at least on motorcycles, so I would imagine the same to be true for tracks too.


Yeah they are the same, before adjusting check with a bar how much side play they have. It'll be a pilot line machine with that Era of machine would be my guess so you'll have to find each circuit and move the pilots hoses and possibly have adapters built.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Fly by wire... I think... its a 93' Just not sure where the switch is if it has one, and the folks that had it didn't seem to know much about machines...
> 
> Not sure on the rails and rollers, probably need fixed.. but I can piece that together as time goes on, its currently crammed into a very tight parking spot, examining the tracks was not an easy task, and I was focused on getting it to start when I went and looked at it.
> 
> Really it looks like they never put any grease in the idler, or if they did it wasn't real often, tracks are slack but the idler is pushed nearly all the way in. Loose chains are nearly as bad as too tight, at least on motorcycles, so I would imagine the same to be true for tracks too.


With the age of the machine I'd make dang sure you still can get the main valve and rotary manifold still take it from me I have a machine that's worth parts thanks to John Deere.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

its a super common machine, used parts is everywhere. 

Had the option of a similarly priced deere 490 with 4 buckets, nearly the same machine except the engine, and maybe the pumps, but in Idaho, not 40 miles from home.

Way I figure it, most things that go bad on a piece of iron tend to be hydraulic related or bushing/bearings, o-rings are pretty much all standard, bearings are cheaper through bearing supply houses, and bushings can be made. 

Every thing else can welded rebuilt or replaced.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> its a super common machine, used parts is everywhere.
> 
> Had the option of a similarly priced deere 490 with 4 buckets, nearly the same machine except the engine, and maybe the pumps, but in Idaho, not 40 miles from home.
> 
> Way I figure it, most things that go bad on a piece of iron tend to be hydraulic related or bushing/bearings, o-rings are pretty much all standard, bearings are cheaper through bearing supply houses, and bushings can be made.
> 
> Every thing else can welded rebuilt or replaced.


Been around 490's with fabtek 4 rollers before they are ok but not a great setup, another thing I forgot if you ever decide to take the machine into Oregon and take it in the brush you'll need the other style cab. Used parts are always a gamble especially with a whole valve or valve section, do you have gauges yet to test the pressure and caps for setting pressures?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

nope no gauges, not even real smert as far as hydraulics go, so if the preasures need messing with I'll probably hire that done.

So Oregon requires the guarding or a whole different kind of cab?

Not that it matters, since I'm not real fond of Oregon, or welcome for that matter...

Seen some vids on the 4 roller heads, figure maybe some day if I find a deal on a used one it could be handy, if I ever get a job that has a bunch of pulp wood, limbing pulp by hand sucks... in a big way.

Fer now I think I'm just going to look for a ripper tooth and a smaller bucket. 

And save muh pennies up for an escoline tower and drums that may or may not be meant for it. 

Allied has a yoder set up for small excavators, would be slick as an option for this ole gurl... just spensive


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> nope no gauges, not even real smert as far as hydraulics go, so if the preasures need messing with I'll probably hire that done.
> 
> So Oregon requires the guarding or a whole different kind of cab?
> 
> Not that it matters, since I'm not real fond of Oregon, or welcome for that matter...
> 
> Seen some vids on the 4 roller heads, figure maybe some day if I find a deal on a used one it could be handy, if I ever get a job that has a bunch of pulp wood, limbing pulp by hand sucks... in a big way.
> 
> Fer now I think I'm just going to look for a ripper tooth and a smaller bucket.
> 
> And save muh pennies up for an escoline tower and drums that may or may not be meant for it.
> 
> Allied has a yoder set up for small excavators, would be slick as an option for this ole gurl... just spensive


Setting pressures is simple you just need a manual #4 hose about 15 to 20 feet long 2 braid can cut it but a 4 would be better and then gauges from 0-1000, 0-5000, 0-10k with some quick disconnects. On the head to put them on the 120's they did a lot of special work to the carrier, boom, and as well as adding all the valving on the boom. They say they are a 20" head but I've pushed ours running 24" export with it and some 28" stuff cutting 36's and 40's. I've seen the Allied stuff and summit but both are on 200 sized machine, if you look around there's a few grapples like the forwarder runs that work really well on smaller machines we use one that's larger on a 135 zero turn kobelco.


----------



## northmanlogging

Its a commercial...but they gots it mounted on a cat 315, which is nearly the same as a 120 sized machine.


----------



## northmanlogging

Um... heres the link..


----------



## Trx250r180

Seen 3 new cat toys on the way to work 

Here is yesterday ,one of the new cat shovels pushing leaner's over with a ground faller along the road .


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Um... heres the link..



I'd be iffy in doing that myself with insurance costs and then it's just useful as a yarder with the tower on the boom let alone moving it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Um... heres the link..



Pretty damn slick!


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> I'd be iffy in doing that myself with insurance costs and then it's just useful as a yarder with the tower on the boom let alone moving it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


i think the tower bit is removable, makin ut fairly easy to switch hit


----------



## northmanlogging

der she is not her pretty side.

under carriage is in better shape then i thought sprockets arn't even wore that bad, i thin it really just needs a link removed to tighten them tracks up and maybe the upper rollers and she'll be good fr a few 1000 hours


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> I'd be iffy in doing that myself with insurance costs and then it's just useful as a yarder with the tower on the boom let alone moving it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


i believe that the tower is removable or at least collapsable


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> i think the tower bit is removable, makin ut fairly easy to switch hit


They have pictures of the mountings it doesn't look that easy to remove the tower portion to me without another machine to lift and set it down. If you're dead set on doing cable steep ground I'd wait and see what the tethering does to the tower stuff with a few way to yard steep ground now you never know what the government will push next. And on the cab yeah Oregon requires a forestry shovel cab for brush work not landing though for older machines.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> View attachment 525569
> 
> der she is not her pretty side.
> 
> under carriage is in better shape then i thought sprockets arn't even wore that bad, i thin it really just needs a link removed to tighten them tracks up and maybe the upper rollers and she'll be good fr a few 1000 hours


That's always a fun deal to do, if you have time build a pin pusher and the plans for them. Does she have rock guards?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

no rock guards, just open rollers on the bottom, its not real rocky around here anyway, just fist sized round rock or smaller that would get stuck in there anyway, get up on the mountains it gets rocky, but down in the valleys where I normally log its mostly glacial deposits. lots of sand and some clay.

Thinkin I could use a 25ton bottle jack as a pin pusher, build up some fancy heavy frame and have at it. If that don't work use 2 25 ton jacks


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> no rock guards, just open rollers on the bottom, its not real rocky around here anyway, just fist sized round rock or smaller that would get stuck in there anyway, get up on the mountains it gets rocky, but down in the valleys where I normally log its mostly glacial deposits. lots of sand and some clay.
> 
> Thinkin I could use a 25ton bottle jack as a pin pusher, build up some fancy heavy frame and have at it. If that don't work use 2 25 ton jacks


The pusher I've used were 45 ton Porta powers the other a buddy had was 100 ton if I remember right, most of the I used a good solid drift welded to a length of pipe as a handle. Rock guards are more or less just to keep the tracks from throwing off the rollers, sprockets, and idler it'd be well worth building a set or at least a few length of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I've seen folks just heat up the link and beat the pins out as well... technology I happen to be good at...


----------



## Skeans

Yeah just don't throw away or scrap the pads if you do pull a link. If you want I can get a picture of the crude tooling I have a BFH and the lovely drift setup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

pads break... then if ignored more pads break... then you hate life and everything it throws at you.


----------



## 1270d

How bout a couple u/c shots north? Must be a light undercarriage to pop track pins with a 25t press. The hundred tonner grunts to break our buncher tracks


----------



## northmanlogging

Later today, she's coming home this morning.

from the other pic you can see where she's parked not a whole lot of room to take decent u/c pics, barely enough room for me to crawl through.

100 tons just seems overkill, but I don't really know wtf I'm doing there...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Later today, she's coming home this morning.
> 
> from the other pic you can see where she's parked not a whole lot of room to take decent u/c pics, barely enough room for me to crawl through.
> 
> 100 tons just seems overkill, but I don't really know wtf I'm doing there...


Once you heat them and beat on them for a while you'll see why, most of the time I get a spare pin or two so I can hollow out the pin it seems to help. Just for giggles make dang sure those rails are stretched enough before you pop a pin out. All the years we've had machines we've never broke a pad we reuse them on the next set of rails when we do UC.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Something like this with a dangle or fixed processor head with winches front and rear would be the ticket for a single guy operation for all ground. http://www.lbxonline.com/resizeimg2.php?img=counter/13532.jpg&w=640

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

sum muh unnacarraige photograffy


----------



## Skeans

Id call that 40% probably I've taken them past that but have broke track pins.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

sprockets is good, rollers all move not to much squeeling...

rock guards if ya mean the little flaps if steel under the idlers look to be nearly no more... i could probably weld some up fairly easily.

either the idlers is all the way out or the grease zerks for em is clogged cause thats as tight as they're going to get and it has more to do with the binders then anything


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> sprockets is good, rollers all move not to much squeeling...
> 
> rock guards if ya mean the little flaps if steel under the idlers look to be nearly no more... i could probably weld some up fairly easily.
> 
> either the idlers is all the way out or the grease zerks for em is clogged cause thats as tight as they're going to get and it has more to do with the binders then anything


I have one of the loaders here in the yard that we built the guards for and I think I still have a jig to build them, quick way to test is to see if they'll bleed some grease out by loosing the fitting the grease zerk goes into and see if it'll take anymore grease. Now you need a service manual or two or three so you can rebuild and adjust everything yourself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

These are rock guards we built in 95 they really help keep the tracks on in the woods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

hel i need a manuel just figure out the buttons in the cab...

monday i tackle the epic bass ackward controls... not a clue what im doing there but i guarantee ill fuq something up before figuring it out.

a guy would think that the minimall hours ive had runnin a shovel it wouldnt matter...


----------



## Skeans

It makes a huge difference just having the controls flipped around on production, just been the harvester and processor I have to make sure I don't spin the head too far and catch all the hoses up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Our tracks have seals in them so heating is not a good idea. They are sealed and lubed. Even with a press we pack the pins in dry ice for a while to make things easier when it's a planned fix. 
You may be able to have your pins and bushings turned for considerably less than new chains. We usually get 2k hrs then have cat turn the pins and bushings. Another 2k and replace everything. Last one was almost 25 grand.


----------



## 1270d

Heres how the rock guard is on our TP. Stout compared with the old timbco


----------



## 1270d

Sort of muddy on the skid trails right now.


----------



## Skeans

Without turning we're running 6k to 7k hours, but I stay after the guy about track tension and running the correct direction. They're only packed as long as the plugs stay in the pins which doesn't seem to be long out here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Without turning we're running 6k to 7k hours, but I stay after the guy about track tension and running the correct direction. They're only packed as long as the plugs stay in the pins which doesn't seem to be long out here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yes we seem to run through undercarriage pretty fast but it's all bunching in a lot of gravelly soil and rock. It's amazing to look at the GPS in the buncher and see how many miles it covers in a day. Quadruple the distance I travel in the processor.

Not sure what you mean by plugs in the pins. Ours are solid.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> hel i need a manuel just figure out the buttons in the cab...
> 
> monday i tackle the epic bass ackward controls... not a clue what im doing there but i guarantee ill fuq something up before figuring it out.
> 
> a guy would think that the minimall hours ive had runnin a shovel it wouldnt matter...


I can go smooth from Cat to Deere in bout 15 minutes. 3 hours, you'll have forgotten Cat. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Metals406

1270d said:


> View attachment 525679
> 
> Sort of muddy on the skid trails right now.


Wow! That's goopy!


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Without turning we're running 6k to 7k hours, but I stay after the guy about track tension and running the correct direction. They're only packed as long as the plugs stay in the pins which doesn't seem to be long out here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I never knew it was bad to drive in reverse a bunch?

Duly noted.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> I never knew it was bad to drive in reverse a bunch?
> 
> Duly noted.


Any time a machine is driven in reverse it's harder on the undercarriage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Congrats on the new machine


----------



## northmanlogging

Metals406 said:


> I can go smooth from Cat to Deere in bout 15 minutes. 3 hours, you'll have forgotten Cat. [emoji6][emoji6]



Think i'm at like maybe 45mins right now with the deere controls, its easier fer sure, but still a hassle.

Anyone I'm going to have run it, if anyone is going to be a cat control guy anyway, few friends of mine are all operators or former operators, with countless hours... they all hate deere controls... so herd mentality and switch it over to cat/sae controls. Shouldn't be to difficult just a matter of isolating the pilot lines and figuring which one does what.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Think i'm at like maybe 45mins right now with the deere controls, its easier fer sure, but still a hassle.
> 
> Anyone I'm going to have run it, if anyone is going to be a cat control guy anyway, few friends of mine are all operators or former operators, with countless hours... they all hate deere controls... so herd mentality and switch it over to cat/sae controls. Shouldn't be to difficult just a matter of isolating the pilot lines and figuring which one does what.


Quick easy way is to just flip the pilot lines from one side of the same circuit to the other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Think i'm at like maybe 45mins right now with the deere controls, its easier fer sure, but still a hassle.
> 
> Anyone I'm going to have run it, if anyone is going to be a cat control guy anyway, few friends of mine are all operators or former operators, with countless hours... they all hate deere controls... so herd mentality and switch it over to cat/sae controls. Shouldn't be to difficult just a matter of isolating the pilot lines and figuring which one does what.


My bro hates Deere too, but it don't bother me to go back and forth. I broke - in on a backhoe.


----------



## rwoods

I don't know much but I know this - Northman doesn't want me running his new machine, Deere or CAT controls. I just buried my old black LAB an hour ago. Dug her grave with a miniature Bobcat excavator; I never did get in sync with the controls. Never had that problem with the little utility Deere, Massey and Kubota backhoes I have briefly run. Ron


----------



## Gologit

Sorry about your dog, Ron.


----------



## HuskStihl

Sorry Mang. I'll have 2 giant dogs to perform that duty for in the next few years


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, guys. I shed a tear or two. Or three. 

Jon, I buried her next to her playmate since a pup - a Great Pyrenees. He died a year back. Both big and extraordinarily friendly dogs - one solid black and one solid white.

Ron


----------



## bitzer

I like hearing about tracked machines. Good info guys! Scares the crap out of me over a wheeled machine. I broke in on a new Holland backhoe. My forwarder had reverse controls. It drove me nuts til I swapped it. They were counter intuitive and it wasted a lot of time because I kind of had to learn twice. I didnt want to spend the couple hours it took to swap em at first. Dumb.

I've got a couple dogs I can't wait to bury!


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> I like hearing about tracked machines. Good info guys! Scares the crap out of me over a wheeled machine. I broke in on a new Holland backhoe. My forwarder had reverse controls. It drove me nuts til I swapped it. They were counter intuitive and it wasted a lot of time because I kind of had to learn twice. I didnt want to spend the couple hours it took to swap em at first. Dumb.
> 
> I've got a couple dogs I can't wait to bury!


I'd rather be on tracks over wheels any day of the week especially on steep ground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

list of my day... should probably be in the whinning thread but whatever

First I hear about T.U.D.

followed seconds later about Gabe Rygaard. While I didn't know him or care much for the show, he is another logger, and it still sucks all the same.

Then Ron's pup

Then after a 12hr day of machining and dealing with the last 2 weeks of stupid since I haven't been there...**** show of scrap... people got fired... I get ambushed on the way to the crummy about a possible logging job, ok cool, but I have to leave here and go 45 minutes north to meet with a landowner about his project... so heres muh number call me later etc...

Halfway there I get a call from a guy I talked to wednesday evening in Renton 1hr 45min from home the other direction... he wan'ts to rehash everyting I told him wednesday... I nearly miss my exit... finally get off the horn with him... then nearly miss the turn to where I'm supposed to be going.

Make it to the next ish job at 6:15pm ish its been a year since I've been out here, and I therefore miss the driveway... toss the crummy in reverse and wammo... guess who backed into someone.

Great... right infront of the new client who I've only talked to on the phone... and is going off the word of his brother who is going off the word of a friend of mine... Fuuuuuuuuckkk... Crummy is fine, his truck is a little uglier now... but it was a chevy so who cares right...

anyhow... after doing the insurance swap and dance we hashed out what the county thinks they wan't and what the septic guy thinks he wants... its 8:30 something now... I just got home... Go logging they said, it will be fun they said...

So Miss P. and Ron, many feels

Rygaard fam and crew chin up and lean into it.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, NM. Hadn't heard about T.U.D. I always enjoyed SP's posts about her dog.

No regrets here, my pup was blessed to have enjoyed almost every minute of her 12 years. Will miss her of course. 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

had a dog when I was a kid on into my early 20's

I wasn't living at home when my folks had him put down (broken hip)... My "room mates" at the time informed me of his death in a very shitty way... made a game out it. I hold grudges, that and the skeezy ****s still owe me money... 

Only recently have I managed to settle down enough to get a new one He's nearly a year old now. He's finally stopped barfing in the crummy, and looks forward to ADVENTURE! and TRUCK RIDE! 

With luck I can train him up to pack my gas and oil... though the War Dept may have a few words about that... (I may have conned her into getting doggy saddle bags though...)

Tried to get him in the Essavator yesterday, wouldn't have none of that shizz and was focused on the truck.


----------



## madhatte

Yo Matt, if that wasn't you I saw in Oly today, you have a twin down here. Was right by the WA Contract Logger's association office even. SPOOOOOOKY


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> ...
> 
> Tried to get him in the Essavator yesterday, wouldn't have none of that shizz and was focused on the truck.



A distant neighbor had this little herding type dog that would have little to do with you but once you cranked a machine she was right there. She spent days at my place watching and riding the machinery. One day I arrived to find that she had shut everything down - she had perched herself on the excavator in front of the boom and wouldn't let anyone close. The operator had grown tired of her sitting at his feet so he had "locked" her out of the cab. I had to track down her owner to get things moving again. He explained that she always rode the tractor when he bush hogged.

Ron


----------



## HuskStihl

madhatte said:


> Yo Matt, if that wasn't you I saw in Oly today, you have a twin down here. Was right by the WA Contract Logger's association office even. SPOOOOOOKY


Seeing anything that looked even remotely like NM would be terrifying!


----------



## northmanlogging

I used to work nights fer like way too long...

So I would come home and then hike up the nearby mountain at like 3 in the morning, this sometimes involved a 1/4 mile walk beside the highway before heading towards the trail head...

So I'm probably responsible fer half the town of Darrington believing in Big Foot.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I used to work nights fer like way too long...
> 
> So I would come home and then hike up the nearby mountain at like 3 in the morning, this sometimes involved a 1/4 mile walk beside the highway before heading towards the trail head...
> 
> So I'm probably responsible fer half the town of Darrington believing in Big Foot.


Almost sounds like a bad night at the bar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Awrite...

So Peaches is a an ex120-2 finally found the tag, and she was formerly owned by a local massive excavating firm, goes by the initials of WCI lots of road construction etc. 

And from the tags on the inside, she was originally set up for SAE controls (cat) but someone somewhere thought better of that sooo...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Awrite...
> 
> So Peaches is a an ex120-2 finally found the tag, and she was formerly owned by a local massive excavating firm, goes by the initials of WCI lots of road construction etc.
> 
> And from the tags on the inside, she was originally set up for SAE controls (cat) but someone somewhere thought better of that sooo...


It's also possible they had the dealer switch the controls, should be easy to swap back then that's a bonus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

WCI out of Monroe? Gravel mine, wetlands etc?


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> had a dog when I was a kid on into my early 20's
> 
> I wasn't living at home when my folks had him put down (broken hip)... My "room mates" at the time informed me of his death in a very shitty way... made a game out it. I hold grudges, that and the skeezy ****s still owe me money...
> 
> Only recently have I managed to settle down enough to get a new one He's nearly a year old now. He's finally stopped barfing in the crummy, and looks forward to ADVENTURE! and TRUCK RIDE!
> 
> With luck I can train him up to pack my gas and oil... though the War Dept may have a few words about that... (I may have conned her into getting doggy saddle bags though...)
> 
> Tried to get him in the Essavator yesterday, wouldn't have none of that shizz and was focused on the truck.
> If you don't mind a faded pink color, I can send you a lab sized backpack. The Used Dog packed chainsaw accessories in it. The Slightly Used Dog (demon dog) is too small to pack more than a file or earplugs. PM me your address if you want it.
> 
> Strange eerie music needed. A relative of mine had a baby within 24 hours of the death of TUD. She named her baby Benjamin.... It's a nice tribute that probably isn't a tribute.


----------



## northmanlogging

The G-dog is like half the size of Ben, he's color blind and don't care about pink...


----------



## rwoods

SP, sorry to hear of TUD passing. Thanks for the stories you have shared of your joint adventures. Ron


----------



## 1270d

Strange connection, a few of my snowmobile buddies work/ed there and I rode dirt bikes in the California dunes with one of the owners and his boys. @northmanlogging


----------



## northmanlogging

hel I probably rode snomobiles with em out here...

So an update on Peaches, the hoe.

deere controls are now Cat controls, which once you figure out where the lines go, and what not is really easy, I made a video but its horribly shaky, may or may not post that one, essentially the 4 lines go to one valve block from there just criss cross em, i.e. right upper to left lower, right lower to left upper, left upper to right lower, left lower to right upper.

Not knowing this I made some mistakes... there is now a big ass hole in the font yard... my first guess was wrong, I moved boom up to stick in, and stick out to boom down... but in then end an hour later or so, shes working like a proper excavator.

That disturbing oil leak turned out to be a loose filter... yes a loose filter... its got 2 one was really just snug, and probably didn't need a wrench to remove it, the other took a special filter socket and a pair of screw drivers crammed in it to make it not spin, attached to a half inch drive ratchet and at 4' cheater bar... but that one wasn't leaking...

the tracks are pretty much going to need a link taken out, I can't afford to be replacing chains and sprockets right now, so the best option is pull a link, removed grease zerk to see what happens, bunch of grease came out... so reinstall zerk and pump it up only to have it just stall out... 

Some one remind me to take some before and after picks of pressure warshing the junk machines I buy, knock some of the grunge off this ole girl and she almost looks new. Some of the stuff I was sure was rust turned out to just be muck, and clear some of the moss off and the paint brightens right up.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> hel I probably rode snomobiles with em out here...
> 
> So an update on Peaches, the hoe.
> 
> deere controls are now Cat controls, which once you figure out where the lines go, and what not is really easy, I made a video but its horribly shaky, may or may not post that one, essentially the 4 lines go to one valve block from there just criss cross em, i.e. right upper to left lower, right lower to left upper, left upper to right lower, left lower to right upper.
> 
> Not knowing this I made some mistakes... there is now a big ass hole in the font yard... my first guess was wrong, I moved boom up to stick in, and stick out to boom down... but in then end an hour later or so, shes working like a proper excavator.
> 
> That disturbing oil leak turned out to be a loose filter... yes a loose filter... its got 2 one was really just snug, and probably didn't need a wrench to remove it, the other took a special filter socket and a pair of screw drivers crammed in it to make it not spin, attached to a half inch drive ratchet and at 4' cheater bar... but that one wasn't leaking...
> 
> the tracks are pretty much going to need a link taken out, I can't afford to be replacing chains and sprockets right now, so the best option is pull a link, removed grease zerk to see what happens, bunch of grease came out... so reinstall zerk and pump it up only to have it just stall out...
> 
> Some one remind me to take some before and after picks of pressure warshing the junk machines I buy, knock some of the grunge off this ole girl and she almost looks new. Some of the stuff I was sure was rust turned out to just be muck, and clear some of the moss off and the paint brightens right up.


Good little filter tool is a good strap wrench on a long handled 1/2" ratchet, haven't found a filter I couldn't break loose or a chain wrench works as well. Do you have a rough measurement of the track well that side of the machine lifted? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp

rwoods said:


> SP, sorry to hear of TUD passing. Thanks for the stories you have shared of your joint adventures. Ron



Thanks. Same to you. 

The Used Dog may have been older than I thought. But the important thing is that he had 8 years of pretty good dog adventures. The little plastic airstream will seem a lot roomier now.


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Good little filter tool is a good strap wrench on a long handled 1/2" ratchet, haven't found a filter I couldn't break loose or a chain wrench works as well. Do you have a rough measurement of the track well that side of the machine lifted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



You mean the overall length, or how much sag?

As it sits now the centerline of the idlers is just about at the end of the rail, and there is still a bunch of sag, one side very nearly touches the top of the frame.

Now I don't know much about tracks, but seems that that is just too loose.

As far as oil filters go, I have a vice grip looking thing I got from horrible freight years ago, works one most filters, this one I didn't have room to get my hand in there and turn it, the filter wrenches came with the machine so that was a bonus, they just didn't fit real well. Either way a guy shouldn't need a cheater bar to break loose an oil filter...

Seems like all the equipment I get was owned by monkeys at one point or another.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> You mean the overall length, or how much sag?
> 
> As it sits now the centerline of the idlers is just about at the end of the rail, and there is still a bunch of sag, one side very nearly touches the top of the frame.
> 
> Now I don't know much about tracks, but seems that that is just too loose.
> 
> As far as oil filters go, I have a vice grip looking thing I got from horrible freight years ago, works one most filters, this one I didn't have room to get my hand in there and turn it, the filter wrenches came with the machine so that was a bonus, they just didn't fit real well. Either way a guy shouldn't need a cheater bar to break loose an oil filter...
> 
> Seems like all the equipment I get was owned by monkeys at one point or another.


On our hydraulic filters even if they are hand tight I still need a a good 2 foot long handle ratchet to break them loose. On tracks you measure sag center of track to the track frame, seems like our 200 and 135 kobelco are 3 or 4" of sag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> On our hydraulic filters even if they are hand tight I still need a a good 2 foot long handle ratchet to break them loose. On tracks you measure sag center of track to the track frame, seems like our 200 and 135 kobelco are 3 or 4" of sag.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



probably like 6-8" of sag, and a short section too, not sure what the spec would be but seems like 1-2" is optimum.

I could probably get away with running it as is for a little while, I'm just thinking that there is a equipment repair guy 5 miles away, they can push the pins for a couple hundred in my driveway, where if I am out on a job somewheres, its a whole nother trip charge and what not.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> probably like 6-8" of sag, and a short section too, not sure what the spec would be but seems like 1-2" is optimum.
> 
> I could probably get away with running it as is for a little while, I'm just thinking that there is a equipment repair guy 5 miles away, they can push the pins for a couple hundred in my driveway, where if I am out on a job somewheres, its a whole nother trip charge and what not.


1 to 2 inches will be too tight when you figure the span and pressure it'll see if it's up on a rock or stump. 6 to 8 is a bit much but I'm not sure with that much if you'll be able to pull a link or not it takes a ton of stretch to pull one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

its 6-8 on both sides of the upper roller, plus the travel of the idlers is more then half of what a link takes up, should be ok.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> its 6-8 on both sides of the upper roller, plus the travel of the idlers is more then half of what a link takes up, should be ok.


You need to lift it and roll the tracks so all the slack is on the bottom otherwise you might end up with a situation where you're having to re add that link.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

its much more hanging off the bottom...


----------



## Bwildered

One of the pins will have a countersunked drill hole in it, that's the master pin & will be able to be driven out with a sledge & drift, make a drift holder out of a big block of wood with a hole bored through it, get the pin at about 4 o'clock on the sprocket & drive it out, oxy a link out & away you go.
Trackski


----------



## northmanlogging

Gods damned, a useful tip... 

Picked up a few exter track bolts with the new thump switches yesterday. 

but I think she needs to move to a job before I start messing with the tracks.

Got a couple cans of hitatchi orange (what they call Cab Yellow?) I'm ****in color blind and I can still see its orange?

Anyway with a touch of luck and some decent weather she'll be purtier then a $3 whore in a sideshow.


----------



## northmanlogging

She IS purtier than a $3 whore in a side show...

Also, when the thumb isn't working I guess its standard procedure to wire both sides to the same switch so that you can stand back and watch it try to burn up...

In other news the thumb works again, not sure if its going the right direction as of now cause the thumb is still 20mi away, but the switch works on both sides now, took solder, a new soldering iron, JB weld, 80mi in the crummy, a dremmel, a new multi meter, 2 trips to napa and conning the wifey into climbing in and playing with switches and bare wires to sort the problem out.

There's just 3 wires... how hard is that to **** up anyway


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> hel I probably rode snomobiles with em out here...
> 
> So an update on Peaches, the hoe.
> 
> deere controls are now Cat controls, which once you figure out where the lines go, and what not is really easy, I made a video but its horribly shaky, may or may not post that one, essentially the 4 lines go to one valve block from there just criss cross em, i.e. right upper to left lower, right lower to left upper, left upper to right lower, left lower to right upper.
> 
> Not knowing this I made some mistakes... there is now a big ass hole in the font yard... my first guess was wrong, I moved boom up to stick in, and stick out to boom down... but in then end an hour later or so, shes working like a proper excavator.
> 
> That disturbing oil leak turned out to be a loose filter... yes a loose filter... its got 2 one was really just snug, and probably didn't need a wrench to remove it, the other took a special filter socket and a pair of screw drivers crammed in it to make it not spin, attached to a half inch drive ratchet and at 4' cheater bar... but that one wasn't leaking...
> 
> the tracks are pretty much going to need a link taken out, I can't afford to be replacing chains and sprockets right now, so the best option is pull a link, removed grease zerk to see what happens, bunch of grease came out... so reinstall zerk and pump it up only to have it just stall out...
> 
> Some one remind me to take some before and after picks of pressure warshing the junk machines I buy, knock some of the grunge off this ole girl and she almost looks new. Some of the stuff I was sure was rust turned out to just be muck, and clear some of the moss off and the paint brightens right up.


Um.....I thought we had agreed on Mitsuki?


----------



## Skeans

Here's some of the master links I know of to remove a link don't remove your master take out one before or after it. On our shovels they don't have any masters they are all the same pins all the way around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Thumbs on, and working she moves to the job Monday or Tuesday, sorta up to the truck.

As a bonus I managed to get the switch wired correctly, at the time I was dinking with it, I didn't have the cylinder or thumb to figure out which side did what. So of course I guessed... 

I ended up soldering the wires direct to the solenoid, fitting was unavailable, and solder is cheap, Had to solder the micro switches in anyway, since somebody at micro switches r us, cant figure out blade connectors.


----------



## northmanlogging

A little better picture of her


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Thumbs on, and working she moves to the job Monday or Tuesday, sorta up to the truck.
> 
> As a bonus I managed to get the switch wired correctly, at the time I was dinking with it, I didn't have the cylinder or thumb to figure out which side did what. So of course I guessed...
> 
> I ended up soldering the wires direct to the solenoid, fitting was unavailable, and solder is cheap, Had to solder the micro switches in anyway, since somebody at micro switches r us, cant figure out blade connectors.


Ok here's the crimps you need http://m.harborfreight.com/9-1-2-half-inch-wire-crimping-tool-36411.html, your tool needs just tripled look at the biggest fitting you have and you'll need all the way down including metric.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

yer assuming that there was something to crimp onto... there was just non standard goofy ass looking terminals, too wide for a 16g blade conector, and not enough room for a 14g connector... so solder is it.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> yer assuming that there was something to crimp onto... there was just non standard goofy ass looking terminals, too wide for a 16g blade conector, and not enough room for a 14g connector... so solder is it.


Yeah sorry, is it a rocker on top of the joystick?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

yup... all better now


i suck at wiring but im pretty good at soldering


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> yup... all better now
> 
> 
> i suck at wiring but im pretty good at soldering


Matt have you ever thought about like a logmax 6000 head? that's about the right size for a decent amount of the wood around. If you do decide you want to do a Fabtek head let me know and you're welcome to come out and try ours for a day or so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

Bwildered said:


> One of the pins will have a countersunked drill hole in it, that's the master pin & will be able to be driven out with a sledge & drift, make a drift holder out of a big block of wood with a hole bored through it, get the pin at about 4 o'clock on the sprocket & drive it out, oxy a link out & away you go.
> Trackski


 Yep.


----------



## northmanlogging

Thought about the processor thing, its a someday thing though, I really don't get jobs that big. Next job is 1/2 acre, stump and clear, hence the essavator.

But someday it could happen, and having a processor would make life easier. 

Yer down by longveiw right, like near the Oregon border?


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Thought about the processor thing, its a someday thing though, I really don't get jobs that big. Next job is 1/2 acre, stump and clear, hence the essavator.
> 
> But someday it could happen, and having a processor would make life easier.
> 
> Yer down by longveiw right, like near the Oregon border?


Yeah the oregon side of Longview, and on the processor look at it as your off through ground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Meh, off the ground means spending more money. Yes its supposedly safer, but safer is a relative term.

Its not like I have employees where I would spend less on L+I because they arn't in the brush.

Saw gas and sweat vs diesel, parts and payments. 

Sure I could get probably 6 loads a day, even just hand falling, but at what cost? Then once those 6 loads are done, I would need to find 6 more loads for each day the rest of the year. Which to be honest isn't happening anytime soon.

So someday when I find a used one in useable shape... maybe I'll pick one up... maybe...

Now if I got me a many acred thinning project then Hel's yes I would consider getting a processor head, cause thinning means little sticks and lots of em.


----------



## northmanlogging

Also the thumb plumbing has quick disconects on a direcitional controled T, where as the thumb itself is hard wired, leaving the quick disconnects open.

Thoughts on attachments?

Bucket is a wedge lock, so quick ish change is plausable


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Meh, off the ground means spending more money.
> 
> Its not like I have employees where I would spend less on L+I because they arn't in the brush.
> 
> Saw gas and sweat vs diesel, parts and payments.
> 
> Sure I could get probably 6 loads a day, even just hand falling, but at what cost? Then once those 6 loads are done, I would need to find 6 more loads for each day the rest of the year. Which to be honest isn't happening anytime soon.
> 
> So someday when I find a used one in useable shape... maybe I'll pick one up... maybe...
> 
> Now if I got me a many acred thinning project then Hel's yes I would consider getting a processor head, cause thinning means little sticks and lots of em.


That head will cut 28" and with the speed you can cut process most of what you do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

Pardon my Texas-ness. Is this the work of a beaver?




Thanks in advance!


----------



## rwoods

My experience is very limited but it looks to be. Is it close to water? Ron


----------



## rwoods

BTW they throw much bigger chips than the best .404. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

yup beaver

or a husqvarna, but mostly a beaver

maybe a beaver with a husqvarna?

a poulan is a close third but it never would have started


----------



## Skeans

Beaver + hardwoods = heaven

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

dats durtie


----------



## 1270d

Beaver for sure


----------



## HuskStihl

Thanks boys. Stupid beaver!


----------



## Skeans

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks boys. Stupid beaver!


Hey now go beaver darn you to tell your wife stupid beaver lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

dam beaver dam it

Not that its legal out here, but if you catch a beaver on yer spread, its best to disappear it, before it builds a home and floods yer yard, and the neighbors yards...


----------



## slowp

Benny Beaver. Go beavers.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> dam beaver dam it
> 
> Not that its legal out here, but if you catch a beaver on yer spread, its best to disappear it, before it builds a home and floods yer yard, and the neighbors yards...


Your better of then it or her turning into grandma Holter or Kate dbag brown

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Gonna try and take a short vid every morning on this project.

Try and show the progress and process a little bit, I am open to criticism creative criticism, but be aware I'm not exactly the quickest mover, and tend to overthink everything so progress isn't going to be lightning speed or anything.

This is part one, nothing has been cut so far, but the missus is on site.


----------



## bitzer

Beaver is my favorite snack. Really my only motivation. To enjoy the beaver. 

I'm gonna have to watch yer vid later northy. Got some beaver that needs taming. I wish. I have to re plumb my kitchen drain and put all the cabinets back after the new sugar maple flooring I put down.


----------



## northmanlogging

if the beaver ain't happy ain't no one happy


----------



## madhatte

Decent looking timber. Mostly about 20" DBH? Fir should be about 400 BF per, cedar a bit less. What are you thinking, maybe 35-40 MBF?


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm thinking the vid doesn't do it justice,

Firs are around 25-30 dbh, cedars right around 24" dbh, but everything is tall, good 90' of good logs in each fir, and so far getting 64-80' per cedar.

I go off how many loads I think I could get and its all guess and by golly, originally I figured 6-8 loads, but bid at 5 so like 20-32mbf (I get around 4k bf to a load sometimes more but not much, self loaders etc...)

The county stole about 2 loads, but what is left is better then I remember, and more of it too, once a guy starts poking around and seeing whats really there...

I'll try and keep a tally on this one too, since its a full cleanup job, all the timber money goes to me, I just have to dispose of the brush as cheap as possible... actually come to think of it... I started a thread about this job about a year ago, or more, been waiting that long on it.


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> if the beaver ain't happy ain't no one happy


Dam right!


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> Gonna try and take a short vid every morning on this project.
> 
> Try and show the progress and process a little bit, I am open to criticism creative criticism, but be aware I'm not exactly the quickest mover, and tend to overthink everything so progress isn't going to be lightning speed or anything.
> 
> This is part one, nothing has been cut so far, but the missus is on site.



I get a kick out of hearing you speak in the vids Northy. I always think "it's just like Rick Astley, but in reverse!"


----------



## Skeans

Lost a swing motor in the harvester so I'm doing shop work such as fixing pin sets for the knives.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Gonna try and take a short vid every morning on this project.
> 
> Try and show the progress and process a little bit, I am open to criticism creative criticism, but be aware I'm not exactly the quickest mover, and tend to overthink everything so progress isn't going to be lightning speed or anything.
> 
> This is part one, nothing has been cut so far, but the missus is on site.



Only thing I can think of might be some active cutting and logging signs maybe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

HuskStihl said:


> Pardon my Texas-ness. Is this the work of a beaver?
> View attachment 527357
> 
> View attachment 527358
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nope. That's the work of an ermine. no doubt about it.


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Only thing I can think of might be some active cutting and logging signs maybe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




um... yeah... they are still at the house here... should maybe do something bout that...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> um... yeah... they are still at the house here... should maybe do something bout that...


Best thing I've found for posting signs is a fence post with a J hook welded to them then they also work for holding the cutting gates on company ground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

really though, the big orange "ps yer county sucks" signs work pretty good, folks aren't as dumb as they let on. 

Even with signs up I still get morons wandering on in. 

I guess flaggers have a problem with folks just going around them, or school busses constantly complain about being passed with their red lights and sign out.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> really though, the big orange "ps yer county sucks" signs work pretty good, folks aren't as dumb as they let on.
> 
> Even with signs up I still get morons wandering on in.
> 
> I guess flaggers have a problem with folks just going around them, or school busses constantly complain about being passed with their red lights and sign out.


We have the same issue when flagging for our lowboy so now I hug the center with the Kodiak and push cars off the road and if someone tries to come around we block them in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtB

_Even with signs up I still get morons wandering on in._ 

Wonder if that is a left coast type of thing ? 2 weeks ago saw a pickup truck in out back yard, guy (and his wife) loading rocks and dirt from some stock I keep handy. And this is IN TOWN!

Quote: _"Nobody owns this land, do they ? "_ _"We thought the signs were just meant for illegals"_
What morons fer sure, the county sure thinks we own it by the size of the property tax bill !


----------



## 2dogs

Not exactly a logging story but...I broke the shift lever clean off my Kubota M4500DT. This part is NLA through Kubota so now I'll try the used market.


----------



## Skeans

2dogs said:


> Not exactly a logging story but...I broke the shift lever clean off my Kubota M4500DT. This part is NLA through Kubota so now I'll try the used market.


Can you grab some pictures of the part? Might be able to help you out or point you in the right direction. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Can it be welded?


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Can it be welded?


Exactly what I was thinking probably just a dirty steel anyways.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

A nice little limb beater for the truck, and on a side note are you still looking for an air cooled tig setup Matt?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit

I like that winch bar with the axe head. Neat.


----------



## Skeans

Gologit said:


> I like that winch bar with the axe head. Neat.


Actually cut up a broken hatchet head then preheated the face beveled and dual pass welded my dad loves it for the limb hanging out of the loads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit

Skeans said:


> Actually cut up a broken hatchet head then preheated the face beveled and dual pass welded my dad loves it for the limb hanging out of the loads.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Great idea. You'd have to be careful when you bumped your tires though.


----------



## Skeans

Gologit said:


> Great idea. You'd have to be careful when you bumped your tires though.


Yeah this is the second one we've had so far we haven't done that knock on wood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> A nice little limb beater for the truck, and on a side note are you still looking for an air cooled tig setup Matt?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




Yes... I just picked up a MIG welder I was intending on flipping, but keeping the bottle and regulator... then get either a scratch start torch, or a carbon arc torch.

Tonight I pick up an engine drive air compressor... so carbon arc/air arc might be the next thing I get.

As for the binder beater/limb wacker/tire banger... one of my self loader jockeys has one like that, works pretty damned good.


----------



## northmanlogging

the little 120 what could...

This is probably one of the worst quality vids I've made in awhile, and I apologize for the birds eye view...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Yes... I just picked up a MIG welder I was intending on flipping, but keeping the bottle and regulator... then get either a scratch start torch, or a carbon arc torch.
> 
> Tonight I pick up an engine drive air compressor... so carbon arc/air arc might be the next thing I get.
> 
> As for the binder beater/limb wacker/tire banger... one of my self loader jockeys has one like that, works pretty damned good.


How big is your welder source for running Carbon gouging? Regulators if you end up needing one let me know I think I have a spare I'd sell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

northmanlogging said:


> the little 120 what could...
> 
> This is probably one of the worst quality vids I've made in awhile, and I apologize for the birds eye view...



OMG!!!! Chuck Taylors!


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Yes... I just picked up a MIG welder I was intending on flipping, but keeping the bottle and regulator... then get either a scratch start torch, or a carbon arc torch.
> 
> Tonight I pick up an engine drive air compressor... so carbon arc/air arc might be the next thing I get.
> 
> As for the binder beater/limb wacker/tire banger... one of my self loader jockeys has one like that, works pretty damned good.


Another good option is what I do is just get a gen set big enough to run a small invertor tig stick machine, even on 110 I can do 90 amps to glue something together to get it home and to run the dual shield wire on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

welder is a 225, 100% duty cycle, separate 8000w generator.

I know that most everyone is going to say you need 300 amps to arc gouge, but with 3/16 carbon rods 225 will do, and yes I know its hard on the welder... and its slow... and not ideal, but I don't have the 10k to blow on another engine drive that can push 400amps, nor do I really need it.

Its what I got so its what I'll use.

The inverter machines are cool and all, but spensive... See above... 

Regulators are fairly cheap new, and I get nervous with used regulators, even the one on the new to me Hobart is iffy, even though it has very low hours, ****ing thing isn't even discolored yet. Tank that came with it is still at 2000#s plus. nearly full spool of wire on it too...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> welder is a 225, 100% duty cycle, separate 8000w generator.
> 
> I know that most everyone is going to say you need 300 amps to arc gouge, but with 3/16 carbon rods 225 will do, and yes I know its hard on the welder... and its slow... and not ideal, but I don't have the 10k to blow on another engine drive that can push 400amps, nor do I really need it.
> 
> Its what I got so its what I'll use.
> 
> The inverter machines are cool and all, but spensive... See above...
> 
> Regulators are fairly cheap new, and I get nervous with used regulators, even the one on the new to me Hobart is iffy, even though it has very low hours, ****ing thing isn't even discolored yet. Tank that came with it is still at 2000#s plus. nearly full spool of wire on it too...


This is new in box, invertors aren't expensive honestly they're cheaper then a transformer setup. We used a 225 for a lot of years it finally died from gouging and honestly it's a lot faster then a grinder on heavy stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

New welders of decent power and quality are spensive in general... Used inverter machines are unobtainium for now.

I'm pretty gentle with my machines, so I don't see doing like a lot of welding or gouging, but it will be nice to do it when I need it... grinding sucks...

Though the genius that owned the skidder before me taught themselves to weld on the missus... so a bunch of the cracks that 440-A's get are boogered to all Hel, most are holding as of now, but some are definitely going to need attention, probably sooner then later.


----------



## Metals406

I did a lot of heavy equipment gouging with plasma, works pretty good.

Thick stuff though, carbon gouging is hard to beat.


----------



## northmanlogging

Remember it took me about 9 days to tear through all the crap on the blade to get down to the original crack that was never welded... My 2 passes with 7018, as not pretty as they are, are still holding quite nicely thank you...


----------



## northmanlogging

Plasma would be extra sweet as well... but also not in the budget right now, though the bad ass engine drive compressor made plasma a viable option.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> New welders of decent power and quality are spensive in general... Used inverter machines are unobtainium for now.
> 
> I'm pretty gentle with my machines, so I don't see doing like a lot of welding or gouging, but it will be nice to do it when I need it... grinding sucks...
> 
> Though the genius that owned the skidder before me taught themselves to weld on the missus... so a bunch of the cracks that 440-A's get are boogered to all Hel, most are holding as of now, but some are definitely going to need attention, probably sooner then later.


These guys make good welders and plasmas I have one of their 80 amp plasmas it was 1100 shipped.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Yeah, I'm thinkin like 500 is about more then I can afford...

That essavator as cool as it is was spensive... and I'm not sure I've made any money with it yet...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Yeah, I'm thinkin like 500 is about more then I can afford...
> 
> That essavator as cool as it is was spensive... and I'm not sure I've made any money with it yet...


It'll take a while to get efficiency out of it, a big thing holding you back is the bucket and thumb you really need a set of grapples and heel rack.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Plasma would be extra sweet as well... but also not in the budget right now, though the bad ass engine drive compressor made plasma a viable option.


Keep your eyes peeled on Craigslist for Thermal Dynamics, or Hypertherm plasma cutters. A guy might be able to find used one, and maybe even somebody willing to trade some tree work?


----------



## northmanlogging

There on there occasionally, but still asking 800+


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> There on there occasionally, but still asking 800+


That's why I went the route I did I've cut some 1.25" stuff without it even blinking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> There on there occasionally, but still asking 800+


Heck, that's only 6 hours of trading. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> That's why I went the route I did I've cut some 1.25" stuff without it even blinking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Which machine?


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Heck, that's only 6 hours of trading. [emoji6][emoji6]


Nate you seen the multi process plasma/stick/tig machines?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Which machine?


It's an 80 amp Everlast plasma.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Nate you seen the multi process plasma/stick/tig machines?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, used a fancy Lincoln fer a few years.

MP machines are definitely better than when they first came out.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> It's an 80 amp Everlast plasma.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


They (Everlast) seem to have really stepped up, them and AHP (a few others thrown in too).

The 80 amps explains the 1.25 cutting clean. [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Oh yeah, used a fancy Lincoln fer a few years.
> 
> MP machines are definitely better than when they first came out.


I have separate machines, a Miller shopmaster 300 setup with a wire feeder, a Lincoln 200 squarewave with a Dynaflux 4 gallon cooler with helium as I need it, then the 80 amp Everlast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> They (Everlast) seem to have really stepped up, them and AHP (a few others thrown in too).
> 
> The 80 amps explains the 1.25 cutting clean. [emoji4] [emoji4]


Yeah they have if I was going to get another tig it'd be an Everlast 255ext higher pulse would be nice and the extra wave forms for ac but I don't think my little flex loc 20 would like that all the time. Have you tried one of the ck flex locs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> I have separate machines, a Miller shopmaster 300 setup with a wire feeder, a Lincoln 200 squarewave with a Dynaflux 4 gallon cooler with helium as I need it, then the 80 amp Everlast.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I liked the 175, so the 200 must be super nice?

My TIG has been in my body shop for more than a decade, you know the Weber handle guy, it's a Lincoln 300/300 with a water cooler.

With helium and a higher amperage rated torch, I imagine I could do some pretty thick single pass stuff.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Yeah they have if I was going to get another tig it'd be an Everlast 255ext higher pulse would be nice and the extra wave forms for ac but I don't think my little flex loc 20 would like that all the time. Have you tried one of the ck flex locs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I have a CK, but not the flex loc. . . I'll eventually get me one.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> I liked the 175, so the 200 must be super nice?
> 
> My TIG has been in my body shop for more than a decade, you know the Weber handle guy, it's a Lincoln 300/300 with a water cooler.
> 
> With helium and a higher amperage rated torch, I imagine I could do some pretty thick single pass stuff.


For the money it's a great machine plus have some pulse as well as ac frequency and balance is nice. The stick side is hot enough to burn 11018 1/8 rods and its potable enough I can take it for field repairs so for the 1400 it's been a winner. 

Nothing like the old machines they're simple and work forever only drawbacks are size, weight, and how much power they draw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> For the money it's a great machine plus have some pulse as well as ac frequency and balance is nice. The stick side is hot enough to burn 11018 1/8 rods and its potable enough I can take it for field repairs so for the 1400 it's been a winner.
> 
> Nothing like the old machines they're simple and work forever only drawbacks are size, weight, and how much power they draw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Exactly, love the ol girl, but she's a fatty, and not remotely portable. [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## catbuster

God... It's been a couple years since I touched anything TIG. It was probably building racecars in college... I don't own a multiprocess machine. It seems like they'd be a nice thing to run on a service truck. It seems like they're all DC machines. Any experience running a stick setup on one?

Skeans, I'm in your boat. I've got a Miller Goldstar 400, a Hobart MIG machine (model evades me at the moment, it's a full size machine that was bought this year to replace a Lincoln Power Mig 200 series I hated) and a Hobart plasma cutter. I try to use the Hobart MIG machine for as much as I can. When I had the Lincoln I used the Miller a lot more but I'm finding I can MIG a lot of stuff faster and with a better weld than what I was doing with the SMAW process now that I have a reliable machine.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> God... It's been a couple years since I touched anything TIG. It was probably building racecars in college... I don't own a multiprocess machine. It seems like they'd be a nice thing to run on a service truck. It seems like they're all DC machines. Any experience running a stick setup on one?
> 
> Skeans, I'm in your boat. I've got a Miller Goldstar 400, a Hobart MIG machine (model evades me at the moment, it's a full size machine that was bought this year to replace a Lincoln Power Mig 200 series I hated) and a Hobart plasma cutter. I try to use the Hobart MIG machine for as much as I can. When I had the Lincoln I used the Miller a lot more but I'm finding I can MIG a lot of stuff faster and with a better weld than what I was doing with the SMAW process now that I have a reliable machine.


You know my original reason for getting the tig was welding Jic fitting to thin walled hydraulic tube and for that it fits the bill. For your mig have you tried a dual shield wire? Like a triple 7 in .045? I'm tempted to pick up a little Lincoln 210MP for doing wire feed work in the field. The multi process like a mig/tig/stick are normally DC only with lift arc tig, well a tig/stick/plasma are ac/dc with high frequency start if it was me I'd rather have high frequency start it's so much nicer and there's no arc strikes but I will say it sure shocks the hell out of you without the ground connected.


Well we're on welding and repairs what do you guys think of fixture tables?






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I think yer spoiled and I need a shop


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I think yer spoiled and I need a shop


The tables, plasma, tig, and a decent amount of the specialty were all bought from doing side work to make my life easier at work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Eventually, a shop, with mill, lathe, gantry hoist, cnc plasma, gobs of hand tools, press, all the good stuff...

Fer now though I need to concentrate on getting a piece of dirt to put said shop on. Or a full size dumper truck... and tandam axle tag trailer...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Eventually, a shop, with mill, lathe, gantry hoist, cnc plasma, gobs of hand tools, press, all the good stuff...
> 
> Fer now though I need to concentrate on getting a piece of dirt to put said shop on. Or a full size dumper truck... and tandam axle tag trailer...


A good option for a shop setup is setup a trailer to start with it really helps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

1/4 acre... no where to park trailer...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> 1/4 acre... no where to park trailer...


Just an idea as the job get bigger 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Leave your shop trailer at the job. Lincoln ranger, gas op air compressor, oxy acetylene and hand tools etc. Lots of spare hoses, oil, parts, spill kits etc too. Its rigged up with some cheap parts store LED lights to the welder battery. Everything fits into a 16 ft trailer nicely along with shelves and a workbench

you should be able to pick up a trailer for not too much to get started?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Leave your shop trailer at the job. Lincoln ranger, gas op air compressor, oxy acetylene and hand tools etc. Lots of spare hoses, oil, parts, spill kits etc too. Its rigged up with some cheap parts store LED lights to the welder battery. Everything fits into a 16 ft trailer nicely along with shelves and a workbench
> 
> you should be able to pick up a trailer for not too much to get started?


Great minds think a like, hell even something small like bolts and grease fittings can add up. Then take it home on weekends and reload it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

So you guys are talking about my crummy then?

Pretty much all of my hand tools are in it, as well as most of my air tools and grinders, along with the various timber falling debris, rigging, fuel, oil etc

the welder and oxy,acetylene, are very portable, only take a few minutes to load, that person what invented the wheel... should get an award or something.

If and when something breaks bad enough to require welding, I'm pretty much done for the day anyway, too pissed off to work, so I might as well go home and get the welding stuff loaded. That and since I pretty much always fall in the morning and skid/shovel in the afternoon that is when something big will break anyway, so quitting an hour early or so isn't a real big deal.

Pretty much going to shoot the next day or more in the foot as well, so I like to get started with major repairs in the morning, If I finish then I can pretty much pick up where I left off and have a fairly normal day of it, unless its a clutch issue then its several weeks of dicking about.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> So you guys are talking about my crummy then?
> 
> Pretty much all of my hand tools are in it, as well as most of my air tools and grinders, along with the various timber falling debris, rigging, fuel, oil etc
> 
> the welder and oxy,acetylene, are very portable, only take a few minutes to load, that person what invented the wheel... should get an award or something.
> 
> If and when something breaks bad enough to require welding, I'm pretty much done for the day anyway, too pissed off to work, so I might as well go home and get the welding stuff loaded. That and since I pretty much always fall in the morning and skid/shovel in the afternoon that is when something big will break anyway, so quitting an hour early or so isn't a real big deal.
> 
> Pretty much going to shoot the next day or more in the foot as well, so I like to get started with major repairs in the morning, If I finish then I can pretty much pick up where I left off and have a fairly normal day of it, unless its a clutch issue then its several weeks of dicking about.


Man if I did that every time we had a break down nothing would get done, time is money how much is your time worth? To me it sounds like a ton of lost time that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Also I've been thinking that a service body on the ole crummy would look pretty good, used a guy can pick one up for under 1k, then the welder and compressor would be permanently mounted, as well as having nice fancy drawers for all the hand tools and what nots. 

The down side to a service body, is it invites assholes and tweekers to steal your ****, same goes for a trailer in these parts.

I rarely lock the tool box in the crummy (I should) and no one thinks twice about it, Hel I don't even lock up the saws overnight at home (I really ****ing should) but park a service truck in the yard and the locks get smashed on a monthly basis.

One of the neighbors worked for a large land developing company, he lives farther off the beaten path, but same neighborhood, had the company service truck broke into 3 times in one year.


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Man if I did that every time we had a break down nothing would get done, time is money how much is your time worth? To me it sounds like a ton of lost time that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Yer absolutely right.

One of the reasons I'm gentle with the machines, maintenance and understanding what they will put up with go a long way to not much down time.

Any of the major welding jobs I've needed done have been long foreseen, and scheduled accordingly, (them ****ing 440a blades ) so most of the time I can just take a day and get it done rather then pushing it and half assing an important fix.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Also I've been thinking that a service body on the ole crummy would look pretty good, used a guy can pick one up for under 1k, then the welder and compressor would be permanently mounted, as well as having nice fancy drawers for all the hand tools and what nots.
> 
> The down side to a service body, is it invites assholes and tweekers to steal your ****, same goes for a trailer in these parts.
> 
> I rarely lock the tool box in the crummy (I should) and no one thinks twice about it, Hel I don't even lock up the saws overnight at home (I really ****ing should) but park a service truck in the yard and the locks get smashed on a monthly basis.
> 
> One of the neighbors worked for a large land developing company, he lives farther off the beaten path, but same neighborhood, had the company service truck broke into 3 times in one year.


That's one reason I'd do a trailer over a service box, one the compressor and welder aren't out in the weather all the time, two you can always throw better locks on them we have a few on ours, three your bed is cleaned out if you do have to bring something big back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Though when a hydraulic cylinder is cracked and spitting fluid everywhere... it should be welded or replaced fairly soon....

I may have taken 3 weeks to fix that....\


----------



## Skeans

You know I got some good advice some time back about going out on my own, one don't quit your day job till it gets in the way completely, two start out sub contracting to learn the ropes, for sub contracting either cut with a machine or do a processor so you can get an understanding of how the bidding works and how to get stuff done efficiently.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Though when a hydraulic cylinder is cracked and spitting fluid everywhere... it should be welded or replaced fairly soon....
> 
> I may have taken 3 weeks to fix that....\


I've welded them depends on where the crack is, do you have a picture of the crack Matt?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I had some pics, don't know where they got off too though.

Blade cylinder, where the cap welds on to the tube? the weld itself had cracked maybe 3/4" long total.

Drained as much fluid as possible, and pulled the piston/gland all the way to the other end. used the grinder to search out and find the end of the cracks, MIG'ed it together fairly quick like, took a couple tries cause of some contamination probably fluid or gasses? 

Anyway that was late last winter early spring, been no trouble since, You would have to be a realy detective to find the weld too, laid in better then my normal crooked mess... Only the slightest hint that there is a weld that wasn't machine made.

really though I think most of my welds look ok, fairly flat, good tie ins, good penetration, I just can't get em in a straight line to save my life, and there always seems to be a booger or blob on one end or both.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I had some pics, don't know where they got off too though.
> 
> Blade cylinder, where the cap welds on to the tube? the weld itself had cracked maybe 3/4" long total.
> 
> Drained as much fluid as possible, and pulled the piston/gland all the way to the other end. used the grinder to search out and find the end of the cracks, MIG'ed it together fairly quick like, took a couple tries cause of some contamination probably fluid or gasses?
> 
> Anyway that was late last winter early spring, been no trouble since, You would have to be a realy detective to find the weld too, laid in better then my normal crooked mess... Only the slightest hint that there is a weld that wasn't machine made.
> 
> really though I think most of my welds look ok, fairly flat, good tie ins, good penetration, I just can't get em in a straight line to save my life, and there always seems to be a booger or blob on one end or both.


Doing the cylinders I'll do all of that as well as acetone flush them, the surface for welding then preheat them to get the extra oil out of the crack then cap the fittings with a hole in one cap, and throw an alunimun slug as close to the area to be welded.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

This would be a question for Nate but is there a purge gas for steel running short circuit mig and dual shield Flux core. Tig I'd purge with argon especially on a cylinder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I did preheat, to get as much oil away as possible, acetone seemed overkill, but I did use some brake cleaner (non chlorinated) which promptly caught everything on fire, Seems I didn't let it dry enough before welding...

Plugs cost extra, but paper towels in the ports is nearly the same thing right?

I removed the cylinder and took it home for the welding. I have a sort of welding table/area, in the back yard, its just a 55g drum with some 1/4 plate slapped over the top, but it works for most of what I do.

I would strongly suggest mowing around the entire area though...


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> This would be a question for Nate but is there a purge gas for steel running short circuit mig and dual shield Flux core. Tig I'd purge with argon especially on a cylinder.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Seems that any gas you are using would work as the purge gas? straight argon or 75/25 mix?

I seem to remember someone saying you could use 100% co2? but I've never done such a thing.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I did preheat, to get as much oil away as possible, acetone seemed overkill, but I did use some brake cleaner (non chlorinated) which promptly caught everything on fire, Seems I didn't let it dry enough before welding...
> 
> Plugs cost extra, but paper towels in the ports is nearly the same thing right?
> 
> I removed the cylinder and took it home for the welding. I have a sort of welding table/area, in the back yard, its just a 55g drum with some 1/4 plate slapped over the top, but it works for most of what I do.
> 
> I would strongly suggest mowing around the entire area though...



I'd use acetone over brake clean even the non chlorinated stuff still isn't good to breath when welding. I'd do plugs or caps myself to really seal the area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Seems that any gas you are using would work as the purge gas? straight argon or 75/25 mix?
> 
> I seem to remember someone saying you could use 100% co2? but I've never done such a thing.


I've only purged for tig doing hydraulic tubes to Jic fittings with no filler then stainless as well. I would think so but I'm not sure be interesting to test for a good solid weld and clean on the inside. CO2 would sure be active I'd think you'd want some inert gas in there too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> This would be a question for Nate but is there a purge gas for steel running short circuit mig and dual shield Flux core. Tig I'd purge with argon especially on a cylinder.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Dual shield wire on steel is co2 or argon. For purge, anything heavier than air and inert will work (with obvious exceptions).

Co2 is the cheapest.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Dual shield wire on steel is co2 or argon. For purge, anything heavier than air and inert will work (with obvious exceptions).
> 
> Co2 is the cheapest.


Cool good info Nate, would you recommend purge?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl

I have no idea WTF you boys are talkin' bout. Carry on you glorious bastards!


----------



## Metals406

On a cylinder? I reckon it wouldn't matter if you had to remachine the bore.

Could do a small land and gap, and just keyhole it.

Purge is usually used in situations where the inside of the weld, has to be as good as the outside.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> On a cylinder? I recon it wouldn't matter if you had to remachine the bore.
> 
> Could do a small land and gap, and just keyhole it.
> 
> Purge is usually used in situations where the inside of the weld, has to be as good as the outside.


Doing those tubes for hydraulics I was told to purge them so the weld would be full penetration without having too much interruption of the flow of fluids. That's why I was wondering on the bulk head if it was dug down say with 1/8 of the total wall thickness would keep the same from happening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> I have no idea WTF you boys are talkin' bout. Carry on you glorious bastards!


Dude, check out this home patch job from last saturday.

It was at least a 6 stitcher.

Right over a knife scar from when I was 10-12.

Deep, but clean got it back together within a few minutes.

I've never healed so good/fast.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Dude, check out this home patch job from last saturday.
> 
> It was at least a 6 stitcher.
> 
> Right over a knife scar from when I was 10-12.
> 
> Deep, but clean got it back together within a few minutes.
> 
> I've never healed so good/fast.


My girl is the same with scars I'll have to ask her what she used after her ankle surgery it really helped.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Metals406 said:


> Dual shield wire on steel is co2 or argon. For purge, anything heavier than air and inert will work (with obvious exceptions).
> 
> Co2 is the cheapest.


I'd like to clarify my argon statement, by adding that I meant a blend, like common 75%/25%, or straight Co2.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> Seems that any gas you are using would work as the purge gas? straight argon or 75/25 mix?
> 
> I seem to remember someone saying you could use 100% co2? but I've never done such a thing.


Yes to all.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Doing those tubes for hydraulics I was told to purge them so the weld would be full penetration without having too much interruption of the flow of fluids. That's why I was wondering on the bulk head if it was dug down say with 1/8 of the total wall thickness would keep the same from happening.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


They're right, for that application, a purge would make a much better bead appearance on the inside on 100% pen welds.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> My girl is the same with scars I'll have to ask her what she used after her ankle surgery it really helped.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Prepping cabbage fer lacto-fermenting sauerkraut. Bad support hand position through the stem.

My knives are silly sharp, like lasers. LOL


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Prepping cabbage fer lacto-fermenting sauerkraut. Bad support hand position through the stem.
> 
> My knives are silly sharp, like lasers. LOL


Lol nice I was looking for the pictures of her external rods but I can't find them but I will say this it made me and the nurse a little whiter in the face then normal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I heard that straight co2 could be used for regular MIG, but caused a lot of splatter? Think the guys were trying to cheat on filling paintball tanks, and still have a welder, so instead of getting argo mix, they would convert to straight co2, and fill their tanks off the welder bottle.

Otherwise its a whole new tank, at roughly $200

Though I question why you couldn't just run 75/25 in a paintball gun? other then cost, its just gas pressure, its not like the co2 lubricates the balls or anything.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I heard that straight co2 could be used for regular MIG, but caused a lot of splatter? Think the guys were trying to cheat on filling paintball tanks, and still have a welder, so instead of getting argo mix, they would convert to straight co2, and fill their tanks off the welder bottle.
> 
> Otherwise its a whole new tank, at roughly $200
> 
> Though I question why you couldn't just run 75/25 in a paintball gun? other then cost, its just gas pressure, its not like the co2 lubricates the balls or anything.


It's actually cheaper to get big bottles then the little paintball ones but for a portable setup they are hard to beat.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I heard that straight co2 could be used for regular MIG, but caused a lot of splatter? Think the guys were trying to cheat on filling paintball tanks, and still have a welder, so instead of getting argo mix, they would convert to straight co2, and fill their tanks off the welder bottle.
> 
> Otherwise its a whole new tank, at roughly $200
> 
> Though I question why you couldn't just run 75/25 in a paintball gun? other then cost, its just gas pressure, its not like the co2 lubricates the balls or anything.


Matt also check these out they're real good info




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> I heard that straight co2 could be used for regular MIG, but caused a lot of splatter? Think the guys were trying to cheat on filling paintball tanks, and still have a welder, so instead of getting argo mix, they would convert to straight co2, and fill their tanks off the welder bottle.
> 
> Otherwise its a whole new tank, at roughly $200
> 
> Though I question why you couldn't just run 75/25 in a paintball gun? other then cost, its just gas pressure, its not like the co2 lubricates the balls or anything.


Co2 for mig is fine, bead appearance is a little duller (& other minor stuff).

No biggy.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> It's actually cheaper to get big bottles then the little paintball ones but for a portable setup they are hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I like Jody, been watching for years.


----------



## HuskStihl

Y'all should get @mdavlee into this thing.


----------



## Metals406

HuskStihl said:


> Y'all should get @mdavlee into this thing.


Mike has that fancy job now, traveling the world as a male stripper. . . Errr, welder.


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Mike has that fancy job now, traveling the world as a male stripper. . . Errr, welder.


It gets old tramping around that's for sure and I don't miss it don't know about you guys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> It gets old tramping around that's for sure and I don't miss it don't know about you guys.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


He was already traveling a bunch (welding nuke), this is more money I guess, and more varied?

I personally hate being away from my family.


----------



## northmanlogging

subscribed to jody like 2 years ago...

Chucke2009 is fairly good too, voice is a little loud at times... but welder so...


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> He was already traveling a bunch (welding nuke), this is more money I guess, and more varied?
> 
> I personally hate being away from my family.


Money is only good if you have time to enjoy it so I know what you mean Nate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> subscribed to jody like 2 years ago...
> 
> Chucke2009 is fairly good too, voice is a little loud at times... but welder so...


Pretty sure Chuck has ADHD! [emoji23]


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Pretty sure Chuck has ADHD! [emoji23]


He'll be talking away then all the sudden squirrel and then back on top. In all seriousness though there's something about the voice that drives me up the walls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

I got a big surprise yesterday I have to run our company now with no warnings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Da fuq?

boss up and retire or something?


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Da fuq?
> 
> boss up and retire or something?


No minor heart attack 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> He'll be talking away then all the sudden squirrel and then back on top. In all seriousness though there's something about the voice that drives me up the walls.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yup, maybe the nasal'ness?


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> No minor heart attack
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Dang! Is that yer pops?


----------



## northmanlogging

Boss ok then?

you ready fer full time nightmare stress?


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Dang! Is that yer pops?


Yeah it's my dad 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Boss ok then?
> 
> you ready fer full time nightmare stress?


Yeah he'll be fine, gonna have to be for a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Boss ok then?
> 
> you ready fer full time nightmare stress?


Matt does your little excavator have a quick attach on it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

its got the wedge style, not a pin grabber

Got a deal working on a narrow bucket and clean out bucket, both in fair shape for a stupid good price.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Yeah it's my dad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear sir.


----------



## Trx250r180

Must be welding week ,i been patching up an old truck that has pieces rusted/missing .Aftermarket fender fit like crap ,so i cut the bottoms off it and put them on the oem one . 75/25 co2 argon with .023 wire .


----------



## mdavlee

HuskStihl said:


> Y'all should get @mdavlee into this thing.


I venture over here a little. Not much posting.


Metals406 said:


> Mike has that fancy job now, traveling the world as a male stripper. . . Errr, welder.


Yep. Still traveling the world.


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Must be welding week ,i been patching up an old truck that has pieces rusted/missing .Aftermarket fender fit like crap ,so i cut the bottoms off it and put them on the oem one . 75/25 co2 argon with .023 wire .View attachment 535069
> View attachment 535070
> View attachment 535071
> View attachment 535072


Looks like a fun relaxing project

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee

Purge with nitrogen works as well. Won't be as shiny as pure argon on stainless.


----------



## Skeans

mdavlee said:


> Purge with nitrogen works as well. Won't be as shiny as pure argon on stainless.


Yeah that's what I've been told as well has helium but that's not the cheapest option

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee

Helium mixed with Argon makes the amperage burn hotter than other actually is.


----------



## Skeans

mdavlee said:


> Helium mixed with Argon makes the amperage burn hotter than other actually is.


Yeah I know but I meant using it as a purge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> its got the wedge style, not a pin grabber
> 
> Got a deal working on a narrow bucket and clean out bucket, both in fair shape for a stupid good price.



That's the only way to go, IMO. You lose a lot less breakout force that way vs a pin grabber. Especially on a small machine where there isn't much to start with.


----------



## Skeans

What a lovely Friday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Is that a winch planetary ?


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Is that a winch planetary ?


Nope a final drive for our 653E

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

That can ruin a guys day .


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> That can ruin a guys day .


Yeah just got a quote for a new oem one for 14k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> Yeah just got a quote for a new oem one for 14k
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I learned about the cost of that stuff from Letsdigit on YouTube on his old Linkbelt. Those drive components are unreasonably expensive.


----------



## northmanlogging

lots of large close tolerance stuff, means big money...

**** like that is what keeps me up at night, if something where to break on any of my stuff right now I'd be ****ed.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> lots of large close tolerance stuff, means big money...
> 
> **** like that is what keeps me up at night, if something where to break on any of my stuff right now I'd be ****ed.


Difference between oem and "aftermarket" new is 8k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

this reminds me to check the oil in the planetary's 

I have not done that as yet.


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> lots of large close tolerance stuff, means big money...
> 
> **** like that is what keeps me up at night, if something where to break on any of my stuff right now I'd be ****ed.


Too true!


----------



## Skeans

We changed it very often about other oil engine and fuel change so that's 17k. My advice on being on owner operator keep it long enough to trade it in for a decimated machine. Look into thinning or a niche

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Metals406 said:


> Too true!







A little coolant setup.







A small purge setup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> We changed it very often about other oil engine and fuel change so that's 17k. My advice on being on owner operator keep it long enough to trade it in for a decimated machine. Look into thinning or a niche
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



yer really pushing the whole thinning thing...

I think I've found my niche, small private tracts, stuff where it just doesn't pay to drag in a bunch of equipment.


----------



## Metals406

Skeans said:


> We changed it very often about other oil engine and fuel change so that's 17k. My advice on being on owner operator keep it long enough to trade it in for a decimated machine. Look into thinning or a niche
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Decimated?


----------



## Metals406

northmanlogging said:


> yer really pushing the whole thinning thing...
> 
> I think I've found my niche, small private tracts, stuff where it just doesn't pay to drag in a bunch of equipment.


I think he's saying, 'Make sure your horse is making enough to pay fer it's hay.' [emoji4]


----------



## rwoods

Due to other obligations, I have not had time to do any cutting in the last two months but I did round up a pup from a small city tract I had cleared. I have had a wild kitten before but this is my first wild pup. He is really timid but is coming around. His mother is a stray that had made a den in a kudzu covered collapsed shed. She abandoned her pups when we started clearing. I am not as witty as Patty so I just named him "Rex".

I introduced him to the wood pile today while I hand-split a little wood (the first hand-splitting I have done since my CV incident six years ago). 





Anchored to the splitting maul for photos.




Ron


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## bitzer

Randy! You dirty old son of *****! How the hell are ya?!


----------



## RandyMac

HaH!
I am alive.


----------



## rwoods

Glad you stopped in, Sir, before this thread goes completely to the dogs. I wish I had a wedge on tracks like that CAT. I'd settle for the bike, but unlike you I probably wouldn't be alive for long. 

Ron


----------



## RandyMac

I'm on probation, one way or another, we will see how far it goes.

The scoot goes easy, you would like it.


----------



## RandyMac

Looks like you are going to be with the dogs.


----------



## rwoods

Maybe we can get you a pardon.

I really like your ride. I see you have changed the seat and some other items. As for me riding again - not much chance so long as I stick to my vow to stay off one. 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

picked up a air arc torch yesterday and played with it today.

3/16 works just fine with a 225amp welder, and that shizz is the shizz, messed about for like an hour with it, grinding what I air arced would have taken at least 6 hours, and gods know how many disks.


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> picked up a air arc torch yesterday and played with it today.
> 
> 3/16 works just fine with a 225amp welder, and that shizz is the shizz, messed about for like an hour with it, grinding what I air arced would have taken at least 6 hours, and gods know how many disks.


Good purchase!
Air arc is a great tool isn't it? It works so well following cracks in flat plate. We use our 225 mostly with a little gas compressor. If there is a big job we use a 300 amp with a rented screw compressor. Then you can burn all day long without a break for air to build.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> picked up a air arc torch yesterday and played with it today.
> 
> 3/16 works just fine with a 225amp welder, and that shizz is the shizz, messed about for like an hour with it, grinding what I air arced would have taken at least 6 hours, and gods know how many disks.


I had to rent a welder the other day to weld up a rock guard and sprocket plate after a final change on our 653E that had a mode called arc gouging I've never seen before be interesting to try.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> I had to rent a welder the other day to weld up a rock guard and sprocket plate after a final change on our 653E that had a mode called arc gouging I've never seen before be interesting to try.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Do you know what it was or did?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Do you know what it was or did?


Yeah I've arc gouged before just never seen a machine have a setting just for it in the past.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Yeah I've arc gouged before just never seen a machine have a setting just for it in the past.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Right, I meant what difference the mode made. Let me know when you find out, or someone explain if possible.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Right, I meant what difference the mode made. Let me know when you find out, or someone explain if possible.


Will do I didn't have any gouging that day I was tempted to try it but it was a rental and pouring down rain with a machine that had been down for too long. Where's a good place to find a 1210B axle housing for a bogie out your way?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

My engine drive compressor pushes like 10+cfm, it did pretty good, pressure would taper off a bit, but not enough to really effect anything.

What I need to do is read up on arc gouging a bit, seems that if you screw up some how, you get some carburizing going in, and it can be a pain in the **** to get around... I read enough of the manual to figure out it was bad, then just blazed on without a clue... 

Like step one insert rod with air jets on bottom, keep air on to prevent carborizing.... cool off to the races...

Manuals we don't need no stinking manuals...


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> My engine drive compressor pushes like 10+cfm, it did pretty good, pressure would taper off a bit, but not enough to really effect anything.
> 
> What I need to do is read up on arc gouging a bit, seems that if you screw up some how, you get some carburizing going in, and it can be a pain in the **** to get around... I read enough of the manual to figure out it was bad, then just blazed on without a clue...
> 
> Like step one insert rod with air jets on bottom, keep air on to prevent carborizing.... cool off to the races...
> 
> Manuals we don't need no stinking manuals...


Don't ask me how I know but you can lay a layer of carbon onto the material easiest way to think of it is keep the sparks blowing in front of the direction of travel. If a layer of carbon ends up getting deposited you'll cuss for a while with a grinder.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Will do I didn't have any gouging that day I was tempted to try it but it was a rental and pouring down rain with a machine that had been down for too long. Where's a good place to find a 1210B axle housing for a bogie out your way?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Try lakeshore equipment, delich equipment, woodland equipment or some place in marinesco Michigan that scraps machines whose name slips my mind. 

They should all have websites for phone #'s


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Try lakeshore equipment, delich equipment, woodland equipment or some place in marinesco Michigan that scraps machines whose name slips my mind.
> 
> They should all have websites for phone #'s


Thank you sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

There is also Richards machinery and Pat's heavy equipment. A&13 might have something too or I bet they would know where to go.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> There is also Richards machinery and Pat's heavy equipment. A&13 might have something too or I bet they would know where to go.


Thanks for the info I'll go out in a bit and get a picture of the damage from the bearing that came apart.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

@Skeans lakeshore is parting out a 95 1210b. 
http://lakequip.com/1995-timberjack-1210b-forwarder.htm


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> @Skeans lakeshore is parting out a 95 1210b.
> http://lakequip.com/1995-timberjack-1210b-forwarder.htm


Called them today they sold the parts I needed, have you heard of Superior owned by a guy named Jason before?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

That's the one in marinesco I referred to. Haven't ever had cause to deal with them so far.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> That's the one in marinesco I referred to. Haven't ever had cause to deal with them so far.


So far that's the only place I've found that has one since the shaft isn't available anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> So far that's the only place I've found that has one since the shaft isn't available anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



What part exactly are you needing


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> What part exactly are you needing


Timberjack calls it a shaft assembly, it's the case, gear, shaft, and bearings I need everything. When this one went the outer bearing took the races into pieces so the housing is garbage, the gear is garbage, and the shaft will be a new flower pot for the wife. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

is it possible to weld/braze the damaged areas and remachine back to near new? one little tooth missing couldn't be all that bad could it.


----------



## 1270d

Is it a naf bogie or what brand? There is a lot of crossing over to other brands at times. 

For example I imported a bogie from Scotland for one of our Ponsse (none available in North America) only to find later they cross with a rottne model and there was one a couple hundred miles away.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Is it a naf bogie or what brand? There is a lot of crossing over to other brands at times.
> 
> For example I imported a bogie from Scotland for one of our Ponsse (none available in North America) only to find later they cross with a rottne model and there was one a couple hundred miles away.


So far only things it was used this one was the 1210 and 1210b. Unsure of the brand, it's time I start looking for newer equipment all this down time is killing me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> is it possible to weld/braze the damaged areas and remachine back to near new? one little tooth missing couldn't be all that bad could it.


There's more case damage out by the end that's on the floor same with the shaft.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

http://www.timberparts.com/timberparts-has-many-forestry-equipment-components


Ponsse is putting on a big used equipment live demo in a week or so. They have a pile, a serious pile if used stuff right now. Maybe worth a plane ticket if your serious.


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> So far only things it was used this one was the 1210 and 1210b. Unsure of the brand, it's time I start looking for newer equipment all this down time is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



This year we all of our equipment except one piece is less than two years old and while there is still time down, the up time is amazing. You get lulled by that old iron into thinking about how much you re saving instead of how much you aren't making.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> This year we all of our equipment except one piece is less than two years old and while there is still time down, the up time is amazing. You get lulled by that old iron into thinking about how much you re saving instead of how much you aren't making.



I'm to the point where I wrench more then run equipment and with one guy gone I can't afford the down time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

@1270d how long does it take to get use to the Ponsse comfort handles? Went and looked at a Scorpion King pretty impressed with the quality same with the Buffalo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> @1270d how long does it take to get use to the Ponsse comfort handles? Went and looked at a Scorpion King pretty impressed with the quality same with the Buffalo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



About 23 seconds. You can program any button to do whichever function you want. I was able to set mine up exactly like my previous John Deere.

Do yourself the favor of taking a close look at this type of equipment. It's hard for some to overcome the bias towards fixed head, simple, tracked iron bit I firmly believe the benefits outweigh the downside. Especially since you do a lot of thinning and hand cut the big wood.


----------



## slowp

Skeans, go to the Up Nort part of Wisconsin around Valentines Day and ski across the bay with thousands of crazies. I guess the mob has more than doubled in size since I did that. They really do have a wide selection of equipment (logging not skiing) to be seen in the woods, too. I'm thinking there is more of a variety than in these parts.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> About 23 seconds. You can program any button to do whichever function you want. I was able to set mine up exactly like my previous John Deere.
> 
> Do yourself the favor of taking a close look at this type of equipment. It's hard for some to overcome the bias towards fixed head, simple, tracked iron bit I firmly believe the benefits outweigh the downside. Especially since you do a lot of thinning and hand cut the big wood.


Our many reasons is the fact it's cheaper to setup a tethering setup with the wheel machines there's a good chance they'll be requiring us to have the gear real soon. That being said for thinning the company prefers the fixed head and track harvester on our type of ground. And to be honest 90 percent of that is the guys running the forwarder and harvesters up the road for a skid trail really doesn't help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

slowp said:


> Skeans, go to the Up Nort part of Wisconsin around Valentines Day and ski across the bay with thousands of crazies. I guess the mob has more than doubled in size since I did that. They really do have a wide selection of equipment (logging not skiing) to be seen in the woods, too. I'm thinking there is more of a variety than in these parts.


Yeah we'll be headed back one day haven't had much time with keeping stuff running and health issues with my dad. We should be up your way one day to take a look at a set that's running up there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Our many reasons is the fact it's cheaper to setup a tethering setup with the wheel machines there's a good chance they'll be requiring us to have the gear real soon. That being said for thinning the company prefers the fixed head and track harvester on our type of ground. And to be honest 90 percent of that is the guys running the forwarder and harvesters up the road for a skid trail really doesn't help.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Ctl stuff does tend to break a road up pretty bad. It takes an rare and ideal setup to deck from off the road without making big landings.

If you end up going down to watch some of the guys around portland. or go to Ponsse's shop, talk to Jouni the Finn. He set my machine up before he moved out there and is probably one of or the most knowledgeable guys in the north American part of the company.

They have a number of machines with the alpine winch setup running. Winch setup is rumored to be around 100k per machine.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Ctl stuff does tend to break a road up pretty bad. It takes an rare and ideal setup to deck from off the road without making big landings.
> 
> If you end up going down to watch some of the guys around portland. or go to Ponsse's shop, talk to Jouni the Finn. He set my machine up before he moved out there and is probably one of or the most knowledgeable guys in the north American part of the company.
> 
> They have a number of machines with the alpine winch setup running. Winch setup is rumored to be around 100k per machine.



We went down and talk to Jouni yesterday really nice guy a little hard to understand. He did say they were getting ready to open another store out here in Washington. Yeah one setup is on C&C set and that's part of the reason we all may have to do the winches. How is the support let's say 10 years down the road? Forgot that's how I set up the landing and rows now as well one of the other companies is back load the landings.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> We went down and talk to Jouni yesterday really nice guy a little hard to understand. He did say they were getting ready to open another store out here in Washington. Yeah one setup is on C&C set and that's part of the reason we all may have to do the winches. How is the support let's say 10 years down the road? Forgot that's how I set up the landing and rows now as well one of the other companies is back load the landings.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I can't personally comment on the long term support, but can say that every long term customer I have talked to has been satisfied. Some have been with them for 15 or 20 years. They are much more interested in the customer than any other equipment dealer I have interacted with.

What do you refer to C&C?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I can't personally comment on the long term support, but can say that every long term customer I have talked to has been satisfied. Some have been with them for 15 or 20 years. They are much more interested in the customer than any other equipment dealer I have interacted with.
> 
> What do you refer to C&C?


C&C is a local company that runs 4 thinning and last I heard from one of the owners 15 or 16 clear cutting sides. Then Miller timber has a set of winch machines.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Wandered out to the site drug the war dept with me cause I'm loading up all the random stuff, start the essabator so she can warm up...

After about an hour of dickin with little stuff i go to get the essa c ater so's i can load the fire tank.. and shes not running...

I guess there is a water drain yer suposed to drain daily... so when it warms up i get to reprime the system and get her started again... then drain the water...


----------



## bitzer

Daily? That doesn't sound right. Like a water separator filter? How cold is it there lately? When it gets below freezing here I've made sure my filters were changed prior and I run fuel conditioner every time I fill up regardless if the fuel is winter blend. Saves me lots of trouble. I can't imagine it's getting that cold for you though? Usually they don't start at all if gelled and that takes some cold temps.


----------



## northmanlogging

+17-20f over the last couple days.

cracked the drain and nothing came out, so I'm thinking its just got water in it and that froze and plugged the line. Same thing happened to the missus when I tried to weld the hole after filling the tank with water... didn't get it all out...

Gelling isn't generally an issue out here, fungus and water is though, and this ole machine sat for some time before I came along and made it happy.

I'll either have to find some way of warming up the tank without lighting it on fire or wait a couple days until the weather warms up a wee bit.

I've been putting conditioner in, but maybe too little too late... perhaps once a week on the drain would be more better.

Fresh fuel/oil/hydro filters, after I bought her so only about 70 hrs on them so far, may be a water seperator filter somewhere but I don't know where, except the petcok under the tank.

Likely it hasn't been drained in over a year or more, when I got it it only had 1/4 tank so lots of room for condensation, that and I don't really like the fuel cap... its factory, but the locking mechanism has plenty of room for leakage


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> +17-20f over the last couple days.
> 
> cracked the drain and nothing came out, so I'm thinking its just got water in it and that froze and plugged the line. Same thing happened to the missus when I tried to weld the hole after filling the tank with water... didn't get it all out...
> 
> Gelling isn't generally an issue out here, fungus and water is though, and this ole machine sat for some time before I came along and made it happy.
> 
> I'll either have to find some way of warming up the tank without lighting it on fire or wait a couple days until the weather warms up a wee bit.
> 
> I've been putting conditioner in, but maybe too little too late... perhaps once a week on the drain would be more better.
> 
> Fresh fuel/oil/hydro filters, after I bought her so only about 70 hrs on them so far, may be a water seperator filter somewhere but I don't know where, except the petcok under the tank.
> 
> Likely it hasn't been drained in over a year or more, when I got it it only had 1/4 tank so lots of room for condensation, that and I don't really like the fuel cap... its factory, but the locking mechanism has plenty of room for leakage


There's something called 911 fuel treatment it's like heet for gas don't remember who makes it off hand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Yeah NAPA gots it, I'll have to throw some in there, be monday before I get back up there anyway.

Might warm up by then, or not.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Yeah NAPA gots it, I'll have to throw some in there, be monday before I get back up there anyway.
> 
> Might warm up by then, or not.


Hope this freezing rain stays away from here personally, I treat my big tanks per load in the winter haven't had issues since it gets expensive up front but what's a tank of fuel worth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I just have the 40gal transfer in the crummy, and what ever is in each machine.

I'll glug a little in on every other fill up or so. 

I don't like the machines getting under 1/2 tank, mostly cause I can't carry that much fuel, sometimes takes a second trip to fill em both up. The Missus doesn't have a working fuel gauge so she gets topped off every other day or so, 24 gal tank on her, and I've only put more then 12 gallons on 3 occasions, normally its around 8 or so.

The essavator burns 8-12 a day, I like to run her on economy, mostly cause I'm a little smoother at lower rpms, but also creates less heat, heat is bad.


----------



## madhatte

Skeans said:


> Hope this freezing rain stays away from here personally



For real. The last batch of that we got in 2012 did enough damage that we've still got some roads that haven't been cleaned out yet.


----------



## slowp

It is still blowing and snowing here. I expect folks will have to plow their way into the woods tomorrow.


----------



## northmanlogging

With a little luck I can have a day off... its 5 miles to town but they don't like to plow out here.


----------



## bitzer

How many fuel filters do you have? I would think you would have two. One of them has a drain. Spin them off and fill new ones with 911 if all else fails. Some of those machines self prime. 

You guys are funny. Shut things down because of snow and freezing rain. The kids here run out in their swimming suits in the freezing rain.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> How many fuel filters do you have? I would think you would have two. One of them has a drain. Spin them off and fill new ones with 911 if all else fails. Some of those machines self prime.
> 
> You guys are funny. Shut things down because of snow and freezing rain. The kids here run out in their swimming suits in the freezing rain.



Have to to in Oregon we have to make sure the creeks and steam don't get crud in them damn laws.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Not sure if there are 2 have to do some digging on that.

There is a tiny little thing that looks like a filter but I'm not sure what it is, engine on this thing isn't exactly easy to get too.

Cold don't bother me, 7 million idiots that can't keep their suburbans and subarus on the road does bother me.

When it does snow which its doing right now, there will be at least 3 people stuck in the ditch just on the way into town, more once I get to the highway... simply not a fun day.

if it sticks at all... then wait a day or so and all the dummys will have taken themselves out and its not so bad.

Freezing rain is a bad bad deal out here, guaranteed to destroy power lines topple trees and cause general mayhem.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Not sure if there are 2 have to do some digging on that.
> 
> There is a tiny little thing that looks like a filter but I'm not sure what it is, engine on this thing isn't exactly easy to get too.
> 
> Cold don't bother me, 7 million idiots that can't keep their suburbans and subarus on the road does bother me.
> 
> When it does snow which its doing right now, there will be at least 3 people stuck in the ditch just on the way into town, more once I get to the highway... simply not a fun day.
> 
> if it sticks at all... then wait a day or so and all the dummys will have taken themselves out and its not so bad.
> 
> Freezing rain is a bad bad deal out here, guaranteed to destroy power lines topple trees and cause general mayhem.


Is it a gravity feed system?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

No, its a pumped system, tank and motor are on the same level


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> No, its a pumped system, tank and motor are on the same level


That smaller filter should be a heavy sediment filter or screen, the engine shouldn't be that bad to get to with a full tail swing machine both of my 200 sized machines I can stand up or sit down in to work on the engines. Most filters will be near the injection pump.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

If you wax (gel) a filter throw it out. Unless you don't have spares of course then the 911 trick works. If they frozen bad I hang then on the tailpipe of the pickup to warm it for a while. We switch to a ten micron filter for winter as well. They have a lot less problems compared with the 4 micron summer primary's.

When it snows out there it's a mess I imagine. It would be like first snowfall every tine. Wet snow is always treacherous. More like gravel once everything freeze drys. Excellent traction once the temps get below zero.


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> Yeah NAPA gots it, I'll have to throw some in there, be monday before I get back up there anyway.
> 
> Might warm up by then, or not.



Aim a torpedo heater into the engine bay for half an hour to an hour or so. That will get you running on the coldest days and should thaw any ice in your tank. 

If there isn't a water separator it should be easy to add one.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Aim a torpedo heater into the engine bay for half an hour to an hour or so. That will get you running on the coldest days and should thaw any ice in your tank.
> 
> If there isn't a water separator it should be easy to add one.


Done that for idlers on the D4 that freezes solid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> That smaller filter should be a heavy sediment filter or screen, the engine shouldn't be that bad to get to with a full tail swing machine both of my 200 sized machines I can stand up or sit down in to work on the engines. Most filters will be near the injection pump.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Its a full tail yes... but it is a smaller machine with 90hp not much room to work with, i can get my arms in if i lay on muh belly, but only one arm at a time cause the freckin doore is in the way... opens to the left and the cab on yer right side only leaves about a foot of ass space.

Later models the hood opens too the back much easier to work on, as it is you jave to dan e around the hood while holding it open just to check the oil


----------



## northmanlogging

Have to dig around and find a self contained heater... all the ones I've seen take 110 to run


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Have to dig around and find a self contained heater... all the ones I've seen take 110 to run


They make propane ones like a crab pot heater.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Its a full tail yes... but it is a smaller machine with 90hp not much room to work with, i can get my arms in if i lay on muh belly, but only one arm at a time cause the freckin doore is in the way... opens to the left and the cab on yer right side only leaves about a foot of ass space.
> 
> Later models the hood opens too the back much easier to work on, as it is you jave to dan e around the hood while holding it open just to check the oil


I'm lucky and also unlucky being the size I am, I'm always put in those small places. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I was thinking that you had a Genny in your truck. I have a portable 2000w inverter to hook up with the truck that will run a torpedo heater too.


----------



## northmanlogging

I have the welder, its technically portable... kinda loud though


----------



## 1270d

Here's a clip of the end of a strip this summer.


----------



## Metals406

1270d said:


> Here's a clip of the end of a strip this summer.



40' of moosh?


----------



## 1270d

Metals406 said:


> 40' of moosh?



And water...


----------



## bitzer

And you're floating on that? Pretty awesome. That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> And you're floating on that? Pretty awesome. That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while.



There is the root plates of the trees cut then a mat of tops and brush that you lay out under the wheels. Then you just make sure the forwarder doesn't load too heavy.


----------



## bitzer

1270d said:


> There is the root plates of the trees cut then a mat of tops and brush that you lay out under the wheels. Then you just make sure the forwarder doesn't load too heavy.


You know in a thousand years someone is going to dig that tree up and think its the beginnings of some ancient temple or something.


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> You know in a thousand years someone is going to dig that tree up and think its the beginnings of some ancient temple or something.



That's great, never thought of it that way. Maybe in a hundred years some greeny will find some of my old junk saw chains in their new virgin forest too.

There was reported to be trees close to a hundred feet underground when the company started stripping overburden for one of the iron mines here in the 60's.


----------



## 1270d

This kind of ground but with trees growing on it.


----------



## northmanlogging

Nope not gonna you cant even bribe me


----------



## bitzer

Yeah I don't like that idea. That's how you get the "bogmen" they dig up every so often when cutting peat. I feel like you could lose a machine in the same way. Is it balsam? I see it still had green so not tamarack but I'm sure thats there too.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> Yeah I don't like that idea. That's how you get the "bogmen" they dig up every so often when cutting peat. I feel like you could lose a machine in the same way. Is it balsam? I see it still had green so not tamarack but I'm sure thats there too.


Out here we wouldn't be allowed to touch stuff like that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Mostly black spruce, white cedar, tag alder brush and an occasional white birch. There were a few very nice balsam which is very unusual for this type of ground. They normally don't stray very far from rock.


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Out here we wouldn't be allowed to touch stuff like that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



There is no danger of runoff erosion, no rutting, no moving water or defined watercourse. Also the nearest pond is perhaps a half mile away. This would be considered timbered lowland, not wetlands. 

What reason would you be kept away? Other than the little wood. This stuff is about 75 years old by the way.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> There is no danger of runoff erosion, no rutting, no moving water or defined watercourse. Also the nearest pond is perhaps a half mile away. This would be considered timbered lowland, not wetlands.
> 
> What reason would you be kept away? Other than the little wood. This stuff is about 75 years old by the way.


I'd bet they'd consider that a wet land out here under oregon's description of a wet land.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

They have a pretty loose idea as to what wet means out here, has more to do with the flora and fauna then any actual puddles or moving water.

Gets worse if there is moving water


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Looks like they would fall under the "other" category. Most of these little pocket swamps are less than 8 acres.


----------



## northmanlogging

So primed the system 20 times, changed the fuel filter it was nasty... still wont start, lots of grey smoke but no fire...

Think the glow plugs are dead, gonna pick up a little radiant heater and try again tomorrow


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> So primed the system 20 times, changed the fuel filter it was nasty... still wont start, lots of grey smoke but no fire...
> 
> Think the glow plugs are dead, gonna pick up a little radiant heater and try again tomorrow


Is that an intake heater or glow plugs or both? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

threw the volt meter at em nothin.

Glow plug machine with some fuse issues, lots of stuff only works when it wan'ts to, fuse block is all goofy, fuses don't always connect when you want them too.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'll put this here, kind of a long vid, and I'm not the worlds best operator.

On a side note called in the cavalry yesterday, motor stop servo decided to say **** you *******... so its disconnected now, stealer wants $560 for a new one... I didn't call back, cause she shuts off with the key, and if something happens I have a wire to it to shut it down as needed. Makes for a pretty good anti theft device though.

Anyway about the vid, last of the logs from the clearing project, not enough for a full sized log truck, but more then I want to leave. Essavator was a little cold this morning... some things where movin a little slower then others... 17deg F, only needed to start her twice before she stayed running.


----------



## bitzer

There's a heater in there right? Sounds like it's time to "T" in for a quick coupler. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## northmanlogging

bitzer said:


> There's a heater in there right? Sounds like it's time to "T" in for a quick coupler. Makes life so much easier.


Heater? whats that?

Heater don't work, I probably need to tear apart the cab and get a whole bunch of stuff working, for now though it does what its supposed to the rest is just creature comforts.

I've made some of those quick couplers for the wifes old Mercedes diesel, does work slick. The excavator doesn't really need em, its starts right up in the cold cold weather, just runs pretty rough at first, 10-15 seconds and it clears up and purrs, just have to get through that first couple of hiccups


----------



## bitzer

What are your lengths at?


----------



## northmanlogging

On this load it was mostly 16's a couple 20's and a couple 12's

12's is ultra rare and only one mill takes em.

Several where cut down 32's to make 16's as the last full load was already overweight 

Trailer did good, bunks could use some support in the middle but overall its better then 4-6 logs at a time without bunks


----------



## northmanlogging

That gyppo load of mine grossed 1470 bf lost a couple hundred to rot/deduct, but that is still 470 bf more then I figured on using the trailer for... More then paid for the time to build the bunks...


Also stumbled on this guy, "authentic" west coast logging, good stuff

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZQenIkh6vTbTcwjKO4t_sA


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> That gyppo load of mine grossed 1470 bf lost a couple hundred to rot/deduct, but that is still 470 bf more then I figured on using the trailer for... More then paid for the time to build the bunks...
> 
> 
> Also stumbled on this guy, "authentic" west coast logging, good stuff
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZQenIkh6vTbTcwjKO4t_sA


Which mill they going to? Gram?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

https://up.craigslist.org/hvo/5892056780.html you still looking @Skeans ?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> https://up.craigslist.org/hvo/5892056780.html you still looking @Skeans ?


Got one I don't want another, have you ever seen a Neuson harvester before?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Got one I don't want another, have you ever seen a Neuson harvester before?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Never in person, in videos they look pretty neat. Even have a Leveler. Same crane as a 12/1470 Deere.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Never in person, in videos they look pretty neat. Even have a Leveler. Same crane as a 12/1470 Deere.


Yeah I've only seen one up at the show in BC once as a kid but there's a used one for sale around here with a logmax 5000 we've been talking about as an option. For a forwarder I'd really consider the Buffalo they look like a great machine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I think a 5000 would be smaller than. You would want.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I think a 5000 would be smaller than. You would want.


It's on the smaller side but one of the crews on the same tree farm is running one, I'm sure I could make it work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I'm looking for an equipment operator if anybody's interested. Running a forwarder full time.


----------



## rwoods

Not trying to stir anything just an honest question for the professional users of chainsaws as a result of the never-ending chainsaw posts about poor and inadequate oiling. Is that really a common problem? i figured that you guys should know especially those who run longer bars. 

My dad taught me to look and make sure oil was spraying off the end of the bar. If so, you were good to go. I adjust my oilers to the point where the oil tank is almost empty when the fuel tank runs dry - figuring that the manufacturer knew what it was doing when it sized the tanks and if anything this could result in over-oiling. I haven't given it much thought beyond that and my chains still circle the bar. I do have a ported MS361 that despite adjustment to the max always has plenty of oil when the fuel runs dry. 

Other than a hot smoking bar what signs indicate too little oil? 

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Skeans

You'll see the rails burnt as well, even on the long bars I have you'll run them wide open and still have a little left in the tank Ron.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

yup, factory has it pretty well figured out.

you have to stay in a range of length though, 36" on a 461 is pushing yer luck for example (but then the clutch isn't up to it anyway)

Keep an eye peeled fer hot spots, usually close to the power head on the under side or the nose will get hot, either one.

This is different then a pinch hot spot though, or if yer running a super dull chain (where most of the "saw junkies" get confused) a dull chain is working 4 times as hard anyway, and therefore creating that much more heat.


----------



## rwoods

I have seen many blued bars, but always attributed that to folks running dull chains. 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

The pinch blued spots are generally fairly short, only a couple inches or so, I've only seen it on falling saws (mostly my own) logs sitting back can do it but its rare and hardly ever from firewood, but the whole damned tree sitting back or overcutting the hold wood can squish a bar pretty quick.


----------



## rwoods

I don't fall or cut much compared to you but I have pinched and chipped the rails falling a time or two. The blued bars I was referring to are usually in the 10" cutting zone of many firewooders, though I have seen a couple blued almost full length top and bottom. Maybe they had no oil but I doubt it. Frequently at the woodlot there will be some guy wearing himself and the saw out chewing through something with an obvious super dull chain. Since every American male knows how to run a chainsaw, many reject a polite offer to lend a fresh chain. I digress.

Without a contrary opinion here, I'll not give much credence to those contending that a saw won't adequately oil a bar within the manufacturer's recommended lengths.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

For the record, Stihls as a rule use less bar oil, creating the myth that they do not oil enough.


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm a gonna put this here, cause I don't feel like starting a new thread...

Using a Yoder, how does a guy usually get the sky line out in the bushes? I don't remember ever seeing a haulback winch on any yoders. 

Does a guy just have to drag it out into the brush (which **** that ****) or use the tong tosser method and chuck it as far as possible.


----------



## madhatte

Another way to blue a bar is cutting on fires. The heat boils the oil right off of the bar. I also have in my weird dead parts collection an oiler gear that melted away so that it wouldn't be driven by the arm, so the bar wouldn't oil even when the saw cooled down. The same saw developed a crack in the clutch drum where the oiler arm notch is. Operator was lucky it didn't grenade on him. This is why I inspect every saw at the end of every season.


----------



## bitzer

Drag it out there northy. Pretty sure that's how it's done. I seen it on a show once!


----------



## northmanlogging

F that, if anything get some stawline a couple of blocks and use a pick em up truck to drag the sky line out there.


----------



## KiwiBro

https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883I


----------



## madhatte

I have a Lewis winch. It's every bit as handy as you would expect, yet... even if you are a hammer, everything isn't a nail.


----------



## northmanlogging

The little Essavator wut could

Gettin paid extra to pop old growth stumps


----------



## rwoods

Every nickel counts. Ron


----------



## rwoods

NM, I thought this had your name on it, but then I saw the price. https://asheville.craigslist.org/hvo/5960900592.html Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

sadly, that reflects the prices on yarders right now, granted that one is asking about twice what anyone is willing to pay for it. 

Looks like a repainted Christy, which I would happily own if someone had the money to throw at it...

Noticed a 94 hitachi ex120 as well... you should buy that and spend all yer money over the last 6 months making it reliable...


----------



## rwoods

The little CAT is more my size but no fun funds. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Had muh first real problems with my 461 today.

The spark plug had worked itself loose and destroyed itself, and the filter was clogged with oil.

3+ years ran over once, add gas and go still running strong.


----------



## northmanlogging

Also you know yer a cheap bastard when you don't throw a chain away until its down to about 12 cutting teeth...


----------



## bitzer

I tried to warn you about those Stihls! They're junk! Hahaha. 

I quit running my chains that long. When they start ripping teeth off they don't cut for **** anyway. Honestly just before the witness marks I've got my rakers down about .050 and it's all they can do to grab decent. I've also had metal extracted from both eyes that flew off the bar or chain. Somehow it made it through my bugz goggles. The one time I left it too long, it started rusting, and they had to use a little Dremel to shave my lens away.


----------



## northmanlogging

Damn...

Honestly I thought I could safely get one more use out of this chain... I was of course wrong.

I blame boring for it getting totally chowdered though, was cutting fine before.

The saw is done fixed and ready fer action, saw shop had it back to me in less then an hour.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I'm a gonna put this here, cause I don't feel like starting a new thread...
> 
> Using a Yoder, how does a guy usually get the sky line out in the bushes? I don't remember ever seeing a haulback winch on any yoders.
> 
> Does a guy just have to drag it out into the brush (which **** that ****) or use the tong tosser method and chuck it as far as possible.


The guys I've seen use them have the green guy run the skyline out but remember the cable isn't as big and you're not going out the distance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

A few shots of a purple people eater built of a komatsu 138 conversion done by Pierce Pacific.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> A few shots of a purple people eater built of a komatsu 138 conversion done by Pierce Pacific.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



You should pick that think up for the kids' sandbox. Cute little thing. What's the radar dome on the roof for? Maybe commie detection...

55 degrees and sunny here, rain last night. Hope winter comes back soon so we can go back to work.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> You should pick that think up for the kids' sandbox. Cute little thing. What's the radar dome on the roof for? Maybe commie detection...
> 
> 55 degrees and sunny here, rain last night. Hope winter comes back soon so we can go back to work.


Owner told me it's for ac and then there's an oil cooler there as well. That's what I heard you guys were starting break up early my dad was back last week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Owner told me it's for ac and then there's an oil cooler there as well. That's what I heard you guys were starting break up early my dad was back last week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



You getting closer to deciding what machine you want yet?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> You getting closer to deciding what machine you want yet?


We're getting there just all will come down to money and support. The ponsse is nice but way too nutty expensive to be honest so probably a track machine. Fixed or dangle not sure yet but probably a fixed Skidmore head I know from talking with my dad he was super impressed with how stuff has been done on them. So time will tell and see what comes up deal wise I know the harvester I'm running it on borrowed time which is too bad it's been a great machine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Anyone need some mud?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit

No thanks. We have plenty of our own. Some of it is still under water.


----------



## Trx250r180

The mud froze last night with a dust of white ,can walk across it and keep your boots clean today .


----------



## Skeans

From rain to snow I'm ready for spring 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

2 below Saturday morning and tomorrow 45 and sunny. Then back to the single digits by the end of the week. I hope the cold holds out for another month.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> 2 below Saturday morning and tomorrow 45 and sunny. Then back to the single digits by the end of the week. I hope the cold holds out for another month.


You guys can keep it I'll keep trucking if this weather quits, the mule trains don't like the snow and coming off the mountain for some reason.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I got to run a Hitachi zx200 the other day, fergot to mention it...

Just shovin brush around and trying to fix a mess a neighbor had created.

Didn't seem any more productive then my ex120, was a whole lot more stable, so picking up the bigger stumps felt better, and I'd imagine if someone else was wiggling the sticks for the stump jerkin (it wasn't I) it would be more better at it... 

Still think the smaller 120-160 sized machines are about perfect for what I do though.

Also it was a rental... and in serious need of some grease, an oil change, they had to put filters on it and blow the lines out... teeth had fallen off... 6000 hours or so, and my ole gurl with 9700 hrs feels tighter, Granted their heater works so I guess its got that going for it...


----------



## Skeans

Mule train loaded with that size machine, no way I could pick up the trailer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I got to run a Hitachi zx200 the other day, fergot to mention it...
> 
> Just shovin brush around and trying to fix a mess a neighbor had created.
> 
> Didn't seem any more productive then my ex120, was a whole lot more stable, so picking up the bigger stumps felt better, and I'd imagine if someone else was wiggling the sticks for the stump jerkin (it wasn't I) it would be more better at it...
> 
> Still think the smaller 120-160 sized machines are about perfect for what I do though.
> 
> Also it was a rental... and in serious need of some grease, an oil change, they had to put filters on it and blow the lines out... teeth had fallen off... 6000 hours or so, and my ole gurl with 9700 hrs feels tighter, Granted their heater works so I guess its got that going for it...


That's some of it but a lot of it is the guys can produce a lot more with the bigger shovels less grabs means less walking.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Bigger stick makes sense there, especially in a clear cut scenario.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Bigger stick makes sense there, especially in a clear cut scenario.


It's not just the boom it's the lift and grapples. Even thinning a shovel front makes a huge difference you can suck the heel and grapples to just outside the tracks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Grapples would be dandy


----------



## Trx250r180

Skeans said:


> Mule train loaded with that size machine, no way I could pick up the trailer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Your road is wet .


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm gonna put this here... 

I'm not sayin I should be teachin... but someone should... also I did forget things like Chaps, and first aid kit in the first vid, Think I mentioned em on the second vid which is inbound...

thoughts?


----------



## Trx250r180

Good demo sir.


----------



## northmanlogging

part deuce... I did mention chaps and first aid!

these where taken a week or so ago.


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Your road is wet .


That's the dry part behind looks like a melted milkshake soup but the rock hasn't failed us yet even running the heavy mule trains running. Had two trucks running so we'll see how much longer the roads hold up.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Skeans said:


> That's the dry part behind looks like a melted milkshake soup but the rock hasn't failed us yet even running the heavy mule trains running. Had two trucks running so we'll see how much longer the roads hold up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Talking to a fellerbuncher operator yesterday ,dnr shut them down for being too wet .


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Talking to a fellerbuncher operator yesterday ,dnr shut them down for being too wet .


I'm shutting down the cutting and yarding tomorrow it's just too damn wet down here. Is DNR like all the government jobs down here where there's two rain drops and you're shut down?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Matt if you did less stuff like that and actually got busy working you could produce enough maybe to make it a true part time gig.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Well, then it wouldn't be fun would it...

Seriously though it only takes a few seconds to set up a video, the real time killer is dealing with home owners and rigging the sketchy trees, excavators are handy for shovin stuff over, but not as sure fire as a good bull line or a cable hung in a tree. 

Working solo it takes what seems like 3 times as long to set stuff like that up, not only the draggin stuff around, but arranging it so the equipment is accessible from the stump in a timely manner, might as well be rigging a yarder at times.

The above vids only took up what 15 minutes of an 8 hour day, and its not like I don't talk to myself in the bushes anyway. I don't make cuts or edits (cause I don't know how...) I just post em.

The last few jobs have all been short ground with very little room for error, I could push and slam it out, possibly smash a house, car or kill someone, I prefer to be careful.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Well, then it wouldn't be fun would it...
> 
> Seriously though it only takes a few seconds to set up a video, the real time killer is dealing with home owners and rigging the sketchy trees, excavators are handy for shovin stuff over, but not as sure fire as a good bull line or a cable hung in a tree.
> 
> Working solo it takes what seems like 3 times as long to set stuff like that up, not only the draggin stuff around, but arranging it so the equipment is accessible from the stump in a timely manner, might as well be rigging a yarder at times.
> 
> The above vids only took up what 15 minutes of an 8 hour day, and its not like I don't talk to myself in the bushes anyway. I don't make cuts or edits (cause I don't know how...) I just post em.
> 
> The last few jobs have all been short ground with very little room for error, I could push and slam it out, possibly smash a house, car or kill someone, I prefer to be careful.


We all work in tight corridors been in those same situations it's a time to slow down yes but to me that's taking too long. On line work you really need a second hand hell even cutting you should have a cutting partner because you just never know, just for instance I've had to rush a guy to the hospital for stepping on an underground bees nest good to never work or cut alone.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

Matt you need to get away from the houses. I do some work around houses like a tree or to with the entire job. No rigging. Anything other then that is glorified tree work. I'm not bagging on what you do but I know what pays and what doesn't. If you are getting paid extra for all those trees that need extra then fine, but it's almost never worth the cost of the timber. 95% of the time I only have to worry about damaging the residual stand. 

As far as working alone as long as you work at a comfortable pace and you're very observant you are pretty much fine. When I had a skidder pushing me I felt like I was taking more risks to keep the wood coming.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> Matt you need to get away from the houses. I do some work around houses like a tree or to with the entire job. No rigging. Anything other then that is glorified tree work. I'm not bagging on what you do but I know what pays and what doesn't. If you are getting paid extra for all those trees that need extra then fine, but it's almost never worth the cost of the timber. 95% of the time I only have to worry about damaging the residual stand.
> 
> As far as working alone as long as you work at a comfortable pace and you're very observant you are pretty much fine. When I had a skidder pushing me I felt like I was taking more risks to keep the wood coming.


One of the first things I was taught when cutting was to never cut alone you're just asking to get killed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Risk and reward.

to Hire a cutter, would mean payin them roughly $30 and hour and another $21 an hour to l+I, 408 a day, not to mention further insurance costs, medical, dental retirement...

And not to mention just the costs, but have you tried hiring anyone lately?

Not exactly an abundance of warm bodies to spare, and those that are left I wouldn't trust with a tooth brush let alone a running chainsaw. Think about it the big outfits in logging are HIRING in WINTER... 

And to be honest the closest I've come to getting killed is from the help I have had screwin up and sendin Hel my way.

Cutting alone is dangerous, Yes, but we're all pretty much alone at the stump anyway, 5 minutes one way or the other is about all you have. If I'm going to get killed falling timber I highly doubt having someone there is going to do much good, other then notifying the correct folks while my carcass is still warm.


----------



## bitzer

Skeans said:


> One of the first things I was taught when cutting was to never cut alone you're just asking to get killed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How many guys you know that have cut alone got killed? Every one I've known who has been hurt or killed and all the stories I've heard they were part of a crew. I honestly think there is more pressure to produce when a skidder is chasing you. When you're alone you take the time to set things up right. Go through all the possible scenarios and keep your head on a swivel. Yes you do the same things when cutting on a crew but when you're alone it's just you and you're all you have.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> How many guys you know that have cut alone got killed? Every one I've known who has been hurt or killed and all the stories I've heard they were part of a crew. I honestly think there is more pressure to produce when a skidder is chasing you. When you're alone you take the time to set things up right. Go through all the possible scenarios and keep your head on a swivel. Yes you do the same things when cutting on a crew but when you're alone it's just you and you're all you have.


Lots of guys cut alone out here on crews and there was lots of deaths a few years ago with them getting pushed from the yarder you'll hardly see a skidder with a Faller here in production settings unless you have a special piece. Lots of the guys I've cut with and myself included learned to cut well beating wedges stuff like that or bumping knobs which most of the companies don't allow anymore. I do have buddies that still make a living cutting but I will say this they spend more time at home now then in the woods times are changing and will continue to do so, I heard a rumour there was 3 tethering machines coming out your way and possibly a forwarder.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Risk and reward.
> 
> to Hire a cutter, would mean payin them roughly $30 and hour and another $21 an hour to l+I, 408 a day, not to mention further insurance costs, medical, dental retirement...
> 
> And not to mention just the costs, but have you tried hiring anyone lately?
> 
> Not exactly an abundance of warm bodies to spare, and those that are left I wouldn't trust with a tooth brush let alone a running chainsaw. Think about it the big outfits in logging are HIRING in WINTER...
> 
> And to be honest the closest I've come to getting killed is from the help I have had screwin up and sendin Hel my way.
> 
> Cutting alone is dangerous, Yes, but we're all pretty much alone at the stump anyway, 5 minutes one way or the other is about all you have. If I'm going to get killed falling timber I highly doubt having someone there is going to do much good, other then notifying the correct folks while my carcass is still warm.


I do know guys that their cutting partner has saved their lives it's preference but I'd choose to have one myself.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Your confusing choosing with having a choice.

If it was possible i would live to have a skilled faller on my crew, but as i said its simply unaffordable. And there isn't a choice as to training any either


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> Your confusing choosing with having a choice.
> 
> If it was possible i would live to have a skilled faller on my crew, but as i said its simply unaffordable. And there isn't a choice as to training any either


Most of the companies here hire sub contractors now ,saves on the industrial insurance .They do their own taxes that way also .


----------



## bitzer

Skeans said:


> Lots of guys cut alone out here on crews and there was lots of deaths a few years ago with them getting pushed from the yarder you'll hardly see a skidder with a Faller here in production settings unless you have a special piece. Lots of the guys I've cut with and myself included learned to cut well beating wedges stuff like that or bumping knobs which most of the companies don't allow anymore. I do have buddies that still make a living cutting but I will say this they spend more time at home now then in the woods times are changing and will continue to do so, I heard a rumour there was 3 tethering machines coming out your way and possibly a forwarder.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You're talking about a cutting partner that is physically with you all day. That never happens here. If there is a crew cutting then one guy is here another guy is several tree lengths over there etc. By cutting alone I mean all alone. No crew, nothing. Just me. when I'm done I skid up my wood. Tethering machines here? I wouldn't doubt it. We seem to be on the cutting edge of the most expensive way to cut the least expensive wood here.


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> You're talking about a cutting partner that is physically with you all day. That never happens here. If there is a crew cutting then one guy is here another guy is several tree lengths over there etc. By cutting alone I mean all alone. No crew, nothing. Just me. when I'm done I skid up my wood. Tethering machines here? I wouldn't doubt it. We seem to be on the cutting edge of the most expensive way to cut the least expensive wood here.



There was a mini yarder demo down your way somewhere a couple years ago. That stuff can't produce enough timber per setting to pay in most hardwood stands.


----------



## northmanlogging

Just out of curiosity how many bf you guys getting a day mechanized on flat ground


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Just out of curiosity how many bf you guys getting a day mechanized on flat ground


Like me? I'm used to tonnage normally around 132 tons a minimum a day typical day is around 160 tons.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

7-9 loads then? Ish? 40k a load...


----------



## woodfarmer

northmanlogging said:


> part deuce... I did mention chaps and first aid!
> 
> these where taken a week or so ago.



Is it the angle of the camera or the sun in my eyes, but it looks like your back cut is lower than your face cut. Could you explain this to me?


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> 7-9 loads then? Ish? 40k a load...


4 load minimum 4 axle truck and 3 axle trailer 33 to 34 tons if I have my truck running I'm running 25 tons per load.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

woodfarmer said:


> Is it the angle of the camera or the sun in my eyes, but it looks like your back cut is lower than your face cut. Could you explain this to me?


Its a little low, gettin lazy on my end i aim for flush or just a touch high... does look all crooked at first doesnt it,

With a humboldt a guy can get away with flush or even low i wouldn't try it with an overhand or standard face rhough


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> Just out of curiosity how many bf you guys getting a day mechanized on flat ground



Ours varies but we try for 250+ tons per day, or 5+ loads. Our best day of cut and process was a bit over 500 tons.


----------



## Skeans

Matt how many tons or bf are you getting a load?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

3 and half to 4 mbf per load (self loaders... ) couldn't tel ya fer sure on tons, i dont mess with pulp much


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> 3 and half to 4 mbf per load (self loaders... ) couldn't tel ya fer sure on tons, i dont mess with pulp much


I do both pulp and logs all done in weight so I don't loose my butt as bad with all the over run or get killed on scale. Now is that export or domestic?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

little of both, export hasn't been scaling real good lately, local folks get all the Weyco wood, so us little guys get **** on... and then some

Domestic pays less, but scales better.

Only pulp goes by tonnage here, $18-19 a ton for cotton timber, $23-25 maple, alder, birch, $28-33 for Hemlock Doug fir, without at least some sort of delimber its just not worth messing with, unless it has to go away.


----------



## northmanlogging

had a cedar load brake 5k bf last year... that was a nice day....


----------



## Skeans

You'd be amazed what other ways mills will pay Matt lots of them will by the ton for short small wood to keep their scalers happy. Doing export I normally average 6 to 7 a load on domestic we net 4 to 5. The reason you can't go to Weyerhauser is you don't have your certification you're leaving a good amount of opportunity on the table not having it. You have to remember I'm a small guy too there's only 3 guys on the whole crew two owners and one employee.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I think you missunderstand.

Weyco doesn't have any mills around here, nearest one is around chehalis, over 100 miles, so they send all of their wood to the exporter, all of their wood...

the exporter loads directly on ships bound for wherever... 

since most of the wood they get is tree farmed wood, all processed and consistent. When a gyppo load comes in all hand cut and not consistent the scalers get a little whiny, and start deducting for this and deducting for that.

There isn't any mills around here that require any sort of certification, be it permits or accreditation. They simply don't care as long as you cut to the right lengths and there isn't any iron in em.

When it comes right down to it, if you have the chance to visit Formark (the exporter) in Everett, have a chat with a guy named Bernie or Bennie... He runs the yard down there and is more then a little bit of an *******, and treats the whole crew about the same as he treats us gyppo's... But he'll kiss yer ass if yer in a weyco truck.


----------



## bitzer

100 miles is a normal haul to the mill here. Theres jobs I've cut that the trucks have 4 hours one way.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> 100 miles is a normal haul to the mill here. Theres jobs I've cut that the trucks have 4 hours one way.


Even here it is I'm lucky right now having a 50 mile one way haul.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

100mi here means going through Seattle, or losing an hour or more to go 5 miles.

going the other direction means crossing into Canada.

According to google its 2hr 42 min with perfect traffic one way.

admittedly we are spoiled when it comes to mill selection.

I did ferget about the hardwood mill, they are part of Weyco, and you have to do paper work to send a load to them, so they have proof of source and what not on account of their own exporting.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> 100mi here means going through Seattle, or losing an hour or more to go 5 miles.
> 
> going the other direction means crossing into Canada.
> 
> According to google its 2hr 42 min with perfect traffic one way.
> 
> admittedly we are spoiled when it comes to mill selection.
> 
> I did ferget about the hardwood mill, they are part of Weyco, and you have to do paper work to send a load to them, so they have proof of source and what not on account of their own exporting.


When we do oversized wood we go down to Eugene it's over 3 hours one way it's just part of logging.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I get that, just no reason to send any wood to weyco, when i have 6 mills for fir or hemlock, 4 that take ceder, 3 take hardwood, 4 take oversize, 1 likes shortwood

Total of only 8? Mills all within 50 mi


----------



## Scablands

Skeans said:


> When we do oversized wood we go down to Eugene it's over 3 hours one way it's just part of logging.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow! When you can't take your logs right across the river to Longview, the town that was custom-built to receive logs ... that's just messed up.


----------



## Skeans

Scablands said:


> Wow! When you can't take your logs right across the river to Longview, the town that was custom-built to receive logs ... that's just messed up.


They don't take over a 46" butt for export anymore not much you can plus a lot of the mills in Longview are gone. 1 hardwood mill, 2 domestic fir mills, 2 export yards, and a pulp yard.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Lotsa mills have gone to 32" and less.

Partly cause not many are cutting big wood anymore, partly cause they are mostly feeding off their own timber so they can harvest on a shorter cycle.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Lotsa mills have gone to 32" and less.
> 
> Partly cause not many are cutting big wood anymore, partly cause they are mostly feeding off their own timber so they can harvest on a shorter cycle.


A lot of it has to do with there's not much big wood left as well as everything is mechanized now. Around 2000 is when the last ten union Weyerhauser fallers were let go and that's when stuff started to change to the 32" butt unless it's a temple sort that can go up to 46" export.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

@blitzer do you run chains or tracks on your forwarder?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

Chains year round on all tires. I've got an older four wheel machine. Why?


----------



## Skeans

Didn't know if you had the single tire tracks and how much of a difference they make.
One a separate note does anyone know where a clambunk forwarder is and has anyone ran one before? Stuff out here is changing in a hurry and company work has dried up for now so back to long logs CTL for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scablands

Skeans said:


> Didn't know if you had the single tire tracks and how much of a difference they make.
> One a separate note does anyone know where a clambunk forwarder is and has anyone ran one before? Stuff out here is changing in a hurry and company work has dried up for now so back to long logs CTL for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



For us non-loggers, how does CTL differ from normal fall and forward/skid/yard in who wants or will take the trees? Is there a standard CTL length?


----------



## 1270d

Scablands said:


> For us non-loggers, how does CTL differ from normal fall and forward/skid/yard in who wants or will take the trees? Is there a standard CTL length?



CTL refers most commonly to a harvester of some sort felling and processing trees which are then picked up by a forwarder (on rare occasions a grapple skidder) and transported to the roadside.

There's no standard lengths, but some regions lean towards short wood and some longer. It's the same as any other way, you buck to the specs required. I am a cut to length guy and we do all short stuff. Longest being 16'6" and most is 8'8". On the west side it seems everything is longer lengths 20+ ft. Scandinavians also cut longer lengths.


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Didn't know if you had the single tire tracks and how much of a difference they make.
> One a separate note does anyone know where a clambunk forwarder is and has anyone ran one before? Stuff out here is changing in a hurry and company work has dried up for now so back to long logs CTL for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



One of the used dealers here had a clambunk for sale a while back. You ought to be able to put it on your 1210 without much trouble.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> One of the used dealers here had a clambunk for sale a while back. You ought to be able to put it on your 1210 without much trouble.


That 1210 honestly is about on its last legs the ground we were on was so broke up it's not even funny plus the squirt isn't going to like the bigger wood.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Scablands said:


> For us non-loggers, how does CTL differ from normal fall and forward/skid/yard in who wants or will take the trees? Is there a standard CTL length?


Most cut to length refers to cut process leaving all trash in the trails to run over. There's two types of it over here short wood done with a double bunk forwarder lengths from 17 feet to 26 feet, then long wood with a cat, skidder, or clambunk forwarder yarding your length from 41 feet down to pulp.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

The timberpro forwarder s would be nice for your wood it seems like. Can get a clam bunk for them too.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> The timberpro forwarder s would be nice for your wood it seems like. Can get a clam bunk for them too.


Yeah it would plus they can unload trailers too with the buncher style booms. If we do one it'll be used for now we may just load 32's and 36's on our till we bust the back end and bogie drives up.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Yeah it would plus they can unload trailers too with the buncher style booms. If we do one it'll be used for now we may just load 32's and 36's on our till we bust the back end and bogie drives up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



If your wood has to be carried out, tpro makes a forwarder trailer for long logs. I'm sure you could find it with a search. They use it east of here to forward tree length stuff.


----------



## 1270d




----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> If your wood has to be carried out, tpro makes a forwarder trailer for long logs. I'm sure you could find it with a search. They use it east of here to forward tree length stuff.


Yeah I've seen the pictures of them and can tell you it wouldn't work in the thinning unless everything is perfectly straight. We'll figure it out the one operator that doing them right now on the forwarder have a bolt on extension on their ponsse we'll see how long to they bust this one up they normally get 10k out of bogies if they're lucky with normal short wood.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Truck runs bonus i have overdrive now?


----------



## bitzer

1270d said:


>



That's no fun the far side of the machine doesn't even get light when unloading. The power company down here either has one or contracts it out. I saw one laying out swamp mats a few years ago so they could work on some lines in a wet spot.


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> Truck runs bonus i have overdrive now?
> 
> View attachment 569012


Overdrive is for hippies!


----------



## northmanlogging

bitzer said:


> Overdrive is for hippies!


I don't know man, 55 without my teeth rattling out of my head is pretty nice.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I don't know man, 55 without my teeth rattling out of my head is pretty nice.


Which trans did you go with?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Clark 282v36

Had a 285v, didnt really need to use the 2 spd rear before (often didnt cause it kept breaking...) pretty much have to use the rear now even unloaded, big differences in the gearing


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> That's no fun the far side of the machine doesn't even get light when unloading. The power company down here either has one or contracts it out. I saw one laying out swamp mats a few years ago so they could work on some lines in a wet spot.



I did some mats a couple weeks ago with our Buffalo. I can tell you for that one hour I sure wished I was running a timberpro.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I did some mats a couple weeks ago with our Buffalo. I can tell you for that one hour I sure wished I was running a timberpro.


When I do mats I do then with our fabtek head and 653E.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Clark 282v36
> 
> Had a 285v, didnt really need to use the 2 spd rear before (often didnt cause it kept breaking...) pretty much have to use the rear now even unloaded, big differences in the gearing


That's a good transmission I have one sitting in the shed actually I doubt I'd use.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> Overdrive is for hippies!


Matt I hope that's for pulp with the busted end.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I did some mats a couple weeks ago with our Buffalo. I can tell you for that one hour I sure wished I was running a timberpro.


Speaking off Buffalo's and Buffalo Kings what do you think of us taking long logs out on them? As well as cutting the stuff with a scorpion king?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Matt I hope that's for pulp with the busted end.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Busted end? think maybe yer seeing an essavator bite, the bucket isn't as nice to logs as a proper grapple is, tears the bark and first layer of wood up pretty bad at times, but no breakage (well I did break one on this job, but I bucked most of the junk out)


----------



## northmanlogging

And I knew I should have put a flag up about parts...

while I'm at it, anyone got a self loader grapple fer cheap (like nearly free) I'd be willing to go to OR, or ID fer one if it was super cheap and mostly complete. (rotater is optional)


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Speaking off Buffalo's and Buffalo Kings what do you think of us taking long logs out on them? As well as cutting the stuff with a scorpion king?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Tell me more about the diameter and length. The king is supposed to be rated for 17 ton I think. 15 for the regular machine. Bogie bearings are a fact of life expense. 

I think the scorpion would have trouble with wood in the 24"+ class if you were cutting 30 and 40 foot logs with minimum taper. I believe the Ponsse guys would be very straight with you about their machines capabilities. 

For example they won't sell me a scorpion with a bigger head due to the size wood I could fit through it.


----------



## rwoods

This is what we low tech firewooders call a self-loader:








The crew - 39 10th graders. About half assigned to my truck. The rest loaded trailers on level ground. Too bad they don't unload. 




Ron


----------



## rwoods

Now I see why loggers don't complain about flippy caps.




Contractor friend loaned me his CAT 299D. I assume other CATs are equipped the same.



Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> This is what we low tech firewooders call a self-loader:
> 
> View attachment 569715
> 
> View attachment 569716
> 
> View attachment 569718
> 
> 
> The crew - 39 10th graders. About half assigned to my truck. The rest loaded trailers on level ground. Too bad they don't unload.
> 
> View attachment 569720
> 
> 
> Ron



I a think... other folks would call that um... slave labor?


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Now I see why loggers don't complain about flippy caps.
> 
> View attachment 569725
> 
> 
> Contractor friend loaned me his CAT 299D. I assume other CATs are equipped the same.
> View attachment 569726
> 
> 
> Ron


It's mainly the lighter stuff I've been around that has had that, the worst fuel cap I've been around is on our High track 4 have to push down just right to unscrew then rethreading is a pain with the location.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

The skidder has a normal tab lock type fuel cap. But... its protected by some cleverly exposed piece of 3/8's plate secured with a single 5/8 bolt. So about every 3 months I need to bust out a crow bar and pry the protection away from the fuel cap so that my fat fangers can wiggle in and feebly unscrew the damned thing. On a good day I can get my thumb and middle finger on it, on a bad day just a pinkie and pointer, ever try and move anything with the pinkie finger of yer less dominant hand?

Flip tops would be kinda dandy on days like this.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Tell me more about the diameter and length. The king is supposed to be rated for 17 ton I think. 15 for the regular machine. Bogie bearings are a fact of life expense.
> 
> I think the scorpion would have trouble with wood in the 24"+ class if you were cutting 30 and 40 foot logs with minimum taper. I believe the Ponsse guys would be very straight with you about their machines capabilities.
> 
> For example they won't sell me a scorpion with a bigger head due to the size wood I could fit through it.


I'd average is 3k some heavier some lighter but interesting loading truck with long logs with a forwarder.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> ... Flip tops would be kinda dandy on days like this.



I would have to say it was easy to operate, but I am one of those who doesn't complain about Stihl's flippy caps beyond why take something simple and make it complicated and prone to breakage. I would say the same here. I assume the field fix is the same as for a lost cap - stuff a rag in it.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Yup, though i have never lost a fuel cap... oil caps though...


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> I'd average is 3k some heavier some lighter but interesting loading truck with long logs with a forwarder.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



With our buffalo the crane mats are about all it wants to lift. Couldn't do two. The Buffalo King is available with the bigger crane, same as the Elephant. I cant speak for loading trucks, no experience with your style rigs. 

As far as processing there is a lot of utility poles cut here in lengths up to 53 ft. They are almost all done with Scorpion sized machines or less. That would be the most similar sort to yours that comes to mind. the only complaint about cutting them (that Ive heard) is how much of a pain forwarding 50 foot wood on a 16 ft forwarder is.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> With our buffalo the crane mats are about all it wants to lift. Couldn't do two. The Buffalo King is available with the bigger crane, same as the Elephant. I cant speak for loading trucks, no experience with your style rigs.
> 
> As far as processing there is a lot of utility poles cut here in lengths up to 53 ft. They are almost all done with Scorpion sized machines or less. That would be the most similar sort to yours that comes to mind. the only complaint about cutting them (that Ive heard) is how much of a pain forwarding 50 foot wood on a 16 ft forwarder is.


The operator doing that out here has the extension but on short wood they normally get 10 to 12 out of the bogie drive cases these guys are hard on stuff. They're scorpion I had heard they had pulled out of this farm to go into younger smaller wood doing 18 ft lengths, I know falling our longer heavier wood our here will test a machine quick. Also remember we're thinning doing these long logs not Clear cutting where it's be easier on stuff.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> The operator doing that out here has the extension but on short wood they normally get 10 to 12 out of the bogie drive cases these guys are hard on stuff. They're scorpion I had heard they had pulled out of this farm to go into younger smaller wood doing 18 ft lengths, I know falling our longer heavier wood our here will test a machine quick. Also remember we're thinning doing these long logs not Clear cutting where it's be easier on stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



A couple of the Ponsse guys have said that in the taller bigger diameter stuff the biggest harvester (bear) had all it could do to move the trees. I think the scorpions and ergos are doing smaller growth and early tsi thinnings. I honestly believe a scorpion or ergo could do everything your 653 can, and do it faster. 

Now, the technique would be considerably different switching from a fixed to a dangle. Some guys try and just cant do it. Or more likely are so stuck in their ways they refuse. If you are of the mind that a dtangle head just won't work thats a pretty good indicator that you fit in that group. There are proven fixed heads that are in the same league as far as speed, like the logmax 7000 fixed. 

If you need a head that will work wood in the 30 inch range all day, the wheeled machines won't do it. Thats Waratah, southstar, keto etc on a tacked carrier territory. And volume I can only dream about.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> A couple of the Ponsse guys have said that in the taller bigger diameter stuff the biggest harvester (bear) had all it could do to move the trees. I think the scorpions and ergos are doing smaller growth and early tsi thinnings. I honestly believe a scorpion or ergo could do everything your 653 can, and do it faster.
> 
> Now, the technique would be considerably different switching from a fixed to a dangle. Some guys try and just cant do it. Or more likely are so stuck in their ways they refuse. If you are of the mind that a dtangle head just won't work thats a pretty good indicator that you fit in that group. There are proven fixed heads that are in the same league as far as speed, like the logmax 7000 fixed.
> 
> If you need a head that will work wood in the 30 inch range all day, the wheeled machines won't do it. Thats Waratah, southstar, keto etc on a tacked carrier territory. And volume I can only dream about.


I've done done both and being around them I wouldn't have a wheel harvesters in a thinning the same reason they don't around 20 the rows are to wide a ponsse. Pm we will talk extra. Jared Skeans

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Skeans said:


> I've done done both and being around them I wouldn't have a wheel harvesters in a thinning the same reason they don't around 20 the rows are to wide a ponsse. Pm we will talk extra. Jared Skeans
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Either stuff isn't quality it's production and isn't thinning logging I love the family but the work is always crap .

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> A couple of the Ponsse guys have said that in the taller bigger diameter stuff the biggest harvester (bear) had all it could do to move the trees. I think the scorpions and ergos are doing smaller growth and early tsi thinnings. I honestly believe a scorpion or ergo could do everything your 653 can, and do it faster.
> 
> Now, the technique would be considerably different switching from a fixed to a dangle. Some guys try and just cant do it. Or more likely are so stuck in their ways they refuse. If you are of the mind that a dtangle head just won't work thats a pretty good indicator that you fit in that group. There are proven fixed heads that are in the same league as far as speed, like the logmax 7000 fixed.
> 
> If you need a head that will work wood in the 30 inch range all day, the wheeled machines won't do it. Thats Waratah, southstar, keto etc on a tacked carrier territory. And volume I can only dream about.


Have you bee around the newer Skidmore heads they out run all the dangle heads as well as the 7000 log max Jesse is proud and on a timberpro they will not run to their full like a barko. I've ran both in thinning so has my dad but a dangle you do more damage year round for size I still think a fixed on a track carrier is the best how many setups can you come in behind to start the next row without trace?



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

moved onto a job in December that was next to asphalt(parking the crummy on asphalt, and fairly often running the skidder across it too), and lots of rock, so I decided to hold off until it was done to change calks....

then the neighbors wanted trees down, and their neighbors, and some other neighbors... anyway 4 months later I might as well have been walking on nail heads...

today was the first chance on fresh calks... oh so nice, prancing around on a log like a teenager.


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> today was the first chance on fresh calks... oh so nice, prancing around on a log like a teenager.



I love that feeling. I love it even more a few days later when the too-sharp bits have been knocked off and the whole world isn't velcro any more.


----------



## Trx250r180

Good morning .


----------



## Gologit

Just one package of Donettos? One? Somebody on a diet?


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Just one package of Donettos? One? Somebody on a diet?


Should have got the box of em huh .


----------



## Gologit

Trx250r180 said:


> Should have got the box of em huh .




Might as well stock up. They'll keep indefinitely in the glove compartment, tool box, under the seat, or in your jacket pocket.
I don't know what they're made out of but they have a shelf life roughly the same as nuclear waste.


----------



## madhatte

If you keep 'em in your breast pocket, they might even stop a bullet someday. Truly a work of magic, the Donetto.


----------



## Skeans

Here's a cheap log loader Matt https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/hvo/6098121615.html

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

You trying to get me divorced or sumthin

that is super cheap though. Should probably get the dumber truck running first though.

found parts, and managed to get him traded off plus some cash for a newer diesel f800 Think its got air brakes too, so theoretically I could pull the excavator with it.. I think...

Have to fix mine before the trade though.... seems everyone in the county needs a rock or dirt right now anyway.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> You trying to get me divorced or sumthin
> 
> that is super cheap though. Should probably get the dumber truck running first though.
> 
> found parts, and managed to get him traded off plus some cash for a newer diesel f800 Think its got air brakes too, so theoretically I could pull the excavator with it.. I think...
> 
> Have to fix mine before the trade though.... seems everyone in the county needs a rock or dirt right now anyway.


Just happened to see it and thought of you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> You trying to get me divorced or sumthin
> 
> that is super cheap though. Should probably get the dumber truck running first though.
> 
> found parts, and managed to get him traded off plus some cash for a newer diesel f800 Think its got air brakes too, so theoretically I could pull the excavator with it.. I think...
> 
> Have to fix mine before the trade though.... seems everyone in the county needs a rock or dirt right now anyway.


Air brakes are much nicer but make dang sure everything is working right first, with that shovel you could pull it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

it would be a nightmare to move that shovel up from Oregon, i've never seen one on the freeway, and there pretty slow on the highways, driving em didn't look real fun either.

come to think of it haven't seen an operational one out here in a long long time, an ancient barko showed up at the equipment repair guys a few months ago, it still hasn't moves since though, waiting on money or something... theres a garret 21b that the new competition owns there too... (from what I've seen of it, they either need to learn how to drive or put a whole bunch of money into it...)


----------



## northmanlogging

Spring time in warshington


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Spring time in warshington


Hey Matt here's an idea for you to try 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

did something like that with the backhoe, fer loading fire wood logs in the dumper truck, no self loader assist or nothin...

The tongs work ok but are a total PiTA, mine kinda suck to begin with, them guys made that look easy...

My real question is why can't that self loader pick up that little stick?


----------



## northmanlogging

I mean... not to brag or nothin but...



On a side note this truck burned up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> did something like that with the backhoe, fer loading fire wood logs in the dumper truck, no self loader assist or nothin...
> 
> The tongs work ok but are a total PiTA, mine kinda suck to begin with, them guys made that look easy...
> 
> My real question is why can't that self loader pick up that little stick?


Just happened to come across that one first but the first video was the larger fir, even having a log loader I've had to assist it with a cat loading a 36' fir before.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

passed a show today, just started sometime in the last week or so.

they gots a 300 doosan loader, a big tiger cat feller buncher, and a big Deere grapple skidder, and something much farther back as maybe a processor.

All of em looked real new like last year at the most

Heres the deal, its only like 3 acres, and all cotton wood which i know they aren't getting more then $300 per 1k mbf. Knowing that and knowing they are probably getting much less then 300 per 1k. I have to ask how in the hell do they expect to make any money on a job like that.

At best there was probably 20 loads, and you would need to move 1 load for every piece of iron on that job, and then pay 1 load a day or more to every operator just to break even, and here these jokers are with 4 brand spankin new machines?

It makes me wonder how in the hell they are getting it done, or if maybe they are getting paid for clearing it...


----------



## rwoods

NM, I had a short career in airfreight. If we had enough freight to cover the operating cost plus a little we put the planes in the air. Can't survive long that way but when your capital is leased or hocked to the bank it is costing you just sitting there. Every dollar over operating cost is a dollar you would not have otherwise. Don't know if that was the situation you observed or not. Of course when something greater than your margin breaks you wished you left it parked. Ron


----------



## bitzer

They bang it out in a day. That's how they do it. I was talking with an old logger about a month ago. He told me about two brothers who ran a crew with 4 bunchers and 4 big grapple skidders. They slicked off 40 acres of low grade bs in 24 hours. He said that kind of crap with them was not unusual. They were very competitive among themselves. In that low dollar crap I'll bet that's what they're doing. I'm sure they own the lowboys to haul the equipment and maybe they're between jobs.


----------



## Gologit

Exactly right, Ron. It's not the big expenditures that kill you financially in logging. You plan for those and, if you're smart, you have the aquisition and operating costs already nailed down. You know, or should know, if it's going to pay off before you spend the money.
It's the little costs, the nickle and dime stuff that a lot of guys don't pay attention to, that can really wipe you out. A few dollars here, a few dollars there. That stuff adds up fast.


----------



## rwoods

While on vacation this week I found this rainy day one hour government film for by West coast friends. Though made several years before I was born, this film reminded me of my early childhood in Florida when my mother's biggest concern was that one of us boys would get hit by a pulpwood truck while crossing the road to get the mail. My father did most of his logging about 11 years after this film was made. To my knowledge, he cut timber exclusively. Like in the film, the poorer folks cut pulpwood. The only things that seem to have changed in the ten years of so for the pulpwood cutter was the wheeled saw was replaced with gear-driven bow saws and most trucks were equipped with a pto driven hoist made from an old rear axle. This allowed two racks on the trucks. My grandfather had a saw like those shown in the film. I asked once why they didn't use it any longer and was told that they were super dangerous to those working around them and to never touch it. It disappeared before I got big enough to fool with it - probably a good thing. IIRC the saw had a two word nickname that I won't repeat other than to say the last word was "killer". Seems many men were killed or maimed by the saw when they were standing too close as it was being moved while the blade was in the falling position - the blade could catch on about anything and wrestle control from the operator with anyone and anything at the side in peril as the machine whirled sideways. It seems ironic that the replacement saw pretty much substituted the operator for the co-worker as the person in the greatest danger. I am told that many met their fate from a kickback with a bow to the neck. Having sent my grandfather's old gear-drive McCulloch over my head even after slowing its trajectory by busting all my knuckles on the shield, I can certainly see how many less fortunate men lost their heads to bow saws.

My father used an early 50s Dodge with a single 2 speed axle. The truck usually wore a cattle bed made from surplus landing mats. He replaced the cattle bed with a then conventional log bed with wood cross members supported by two long wood beams - pretty much similar to the beams on the pulpwood trucks in this film. The standards were wood and in metal brackets attached to the cross members. I don't remember if they were hinged or not. He had two saws - a Wright reciprocating saw and a new McCulloch gear-drive bow saw (equipped with 9/16ths chain I believe). Other than steel splitting wedges, the only wedge he had was a short aluminum wedge (4" long or so). I don't know what he knew about falling or how he did it. Neither do I know how he loaded the truck. I was only 7 and not permitted around the logging operation. I believe he used our small tractor with a rope block and tackle to hoist the logs over the standards. I did get to go to the mill with him sometimes to unload. There was no offloading equipment. The standards were either unpinned or removed on one side before the chain binders were let loose. Besides being ordered to stay in the cab at all times, I remember only two instructions for my continued future: 1) Never walk beside a loaded log truck and 2) always stand to the side when running a saw. Little did either of us realize that the later instruction would likely save my life some twenty years later. 

The woods shown in the film is similar to what we call scrub land in Florida; a haven for rattlesnakes. The house shown is pretty much the same as that lived in by many African-Americans of my childhood. The yard fence and gate are pretty much the same as the one that contained my brothers and me. 



Granddaddy's chainsaw (top saw; in my possession and never fired since my accident).



My dad's saws:

McCulloch 640 (whereabouts unknown, but my search continues). Wright saw (dismantled by a handsome young lad; never reassembled and later trashed). Images courtesy of Chainsaw Collector's Corner.






Model of a typical configuration of a Florida pulpwood truck in the sixties.

http://thetimbershop.proboards.com/thread/1203/pulpwood-hauler


Ron


----------



## rwoods

They say the mind is the first thing to go. Last night I originally typed my dad has given me only three instructions about logging but before I finished the sentence I forgot one of them so I changed it to read I remember only two. Well, the third one came back to me on the way to church this morning - run from the side of a falling tree as you likely can't out run one. Although I can only remember watching my dad fall one tree of any size, he drilled this running business in my head. Never thought to ask him why, but later in life I learned from my older brother that my second oldest brother at age twelve narrowly escaped being mashed by a tall pine my father cut by ignoring similar instruction. He wasn't allowed to go logging after that event - not because of it per se but because he didn't appreciate the danger. Why was he in front of the tree to begin with - who knows - probably just being a kid with a preoccupied father or he was told to stand where he could be seen at all times but misjudged the height of the tree and stood too close. If you watched the film, notice how often the young boy is standing in the falling path watching dad and brother cut. I suspect the same here.

Ron


----------



## Gologit

When you talk about out-running a tree this video comes to mind:





This is good too:


----------



## rwoods

Pretty good selection. If I had been the guy on the tractor there would have been a previously unseen hornets nest thrown in for extra points. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Startin the next job today be a few days until i get to these twigs.... but i think it will work out


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> View attachment 585976
> Startin the next job today be a few days until i get to these twigs.... but i think it will work out


Do you expect good yield from them, or rotten?


----------



## northmanlogging

1270d said:


> Do you expect good yield from them, or rotten?


even if the first 20' are rotten the rest should be solid, and they is feckin tall too... easily 3 30's 

Cedar butts are kinda funky no matter what, so you sort of write off the first log, and adjust for the second


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Hey yall, long time...


----------



## rwoods

Was thinking about you the other day. Hope all is well. Ron


----------



## TheJollyLogger

So so... back in landscaping.


----------



## northmanlogging

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hey yall, long time...



Hey hey, yer not ded yet then...


----------



## northmanlogging

So I picked up an 064 what needed a bunch of work.

Its got the standard 3/4 bars on it... they really ****ing suck...

Been using it most of this week, overall a handy sized saw, pulls a 36" with authority fairly light and small...

But I really can't wrap my head around how some folks fall timber without a 3/4 or full wrap bar, keep finding myself reaching for the that extra handle only to grab air, and then have to hold the saw up with my knee or some other goofy contortion, and I'm not exactly flexible ya know what I mean?

Overall Though, I think the 461's have it beat, except on torque, a modernized 064 (say an ms640?) with the uber fancy new piston and cyl that stihl has going, and a better vibration system would be an ass kicker of a saw.


----------



## Trx250r180

Have you seen the ms 650 ? Has the 064 piston in a 660 chassis


----------



## northmanlogging

Kinda defeats the purpose of the small body on the 064 though doesn't it? 

I mean the 066/660's are cool for a big saw but they are a bear to drag around all day.

the 064 is like an anorexic version.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of the small body on the 064 though doesn't it?
> 
> I mean the 066/660's are cool for a big saw but they are a bear to drag around all day.
> 
> the 064 is like an anorexic version.


If you're so worried about weight and power why not try a 390 or 385? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

northmanlogging said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of the small body on the 064 though doesn't it?
> 
> I mean the 066/660's are cool for a big saw but they are a bear to drag around all day.
> 
> the 064 is like an anorexic version.


Wish you were closer ,i would let ya try my hopped up 440 hybrid ,440's don't impress me normally .but this one with 046 top and ported gets it done real quick like ,i run .404 on that saw and it pulls it fine .


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> If you're so worried about weight and power why not try a 390 or 385?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cause i like saws that run no matter how much abuse verbal or otherwise i might give them

That and the husky handle angles give my wrist fits (sewn back together wrong)


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Cause i like saws that run no matter how much abuse verbal or otherwise i might give them
> 
> That and the husky handle angles give my wrist fits (sewn back together wrong)


Heck my last 385 was 15 years old before she gave up didn't owe me a dime after that. You don't like a straight handle bar?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Heck my last 385 was 15 years old before she gave up didn't owe me a dime after that. You don't like a straight handle bar?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Its the throttle side doesnt have enough angle, muh right wrist has been cobbled together by 3rd rate doctors wut od'ed on coke a few weeks after so it got rebroke and reset....

Gots limited motion now, as a bonus i can still write better with my left hand, still cant really write in cursive


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Its the throttle side doesnt have enough angle, muh right wrist has been cobbled together by 3rd rate doctors wut od'ed on coke a few weeks after so it got rebroke and reset....
> 
> Gots limited motion now, as a bonus i can still write better with my left hand, still cant really write in cursive


Matt I only have 1/2 movement of my right wrist.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

I'm not much on poetry but I know many of you are better read than me so I thought some might enjoy a little script of my nephew musing about returning to our old mountain farm and remembering my father, C.G.

https://www.ourmurmurs.com/poetry/2017/7/3/gristle

Ron


----------



## Gologit

Excellent.


----------



## rwoods

I didn't know the boy was a poet until yesterday - too many miles and too little time between us. Read some of his other published work last night and didn't understand a word. But this one I do. Brings tears every time I read it. Close to a dozen times now. Reminds me of qualities obscured - and made by the harshness of life.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

This could be a rare 3 load week... could be 4 but I gotta dig stumps.


----------



## bitzer

Well quit burnin daylight!


----------



## northmanlogging

1/2 load still on the ground... start cutting agian in the morning...


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> 1/2 load still on the ground... start cutting agian in the morning...


Does the rain slow you down much or does your soil let it run through Pretty quickly?


----------



## northmanlogging

depends on how long its been raining, and the soil.

Mostly though I just throw brush down on my skid trails and continue like nothing happened, I try and stay out of the low spots anyway.

Generally speaking though, its a lot of glacial deposits so it mostly sand and rocks of various sizes, if ya get close to rivers you run into swamps and silt deposits that are mostly clay and stink... stay out of those...

Winter gets slow because of a lack of daylight and more wind especially fall/spring winds (we really only have like 2 seasons too hot/fire, and mildew)


----------



## northmanlogging

Looks like I bought a new escort for the missus...

Probably not enough truck to move the Excavator, but more then enough to move the skidder.

International s1900 with dt466 about 80 more horsepower then the old ferd and like 300 more foot pounds of torque, as well as easier to find and cheaper tires, and should get better mileage then the old gas pot 362 in the F600

It has issues so its going to be some time before I get to drive it often, but its air braked and stupid cheap, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## northmanlogging

Drug a load of pulp in today, werkin on gettin muh cdl and my copilot snapped this after gettin unloaded



(edit, I really hate touch screen fones... the auto correct is a moron, and I can't feel the buttons...)


----------



## madhatte

Not just one, but now TWO of the bigwigs have expressed interest in getting a skidder for our general forestry purposes. What's the smallest useful skidder available new on the market, and how much does it weigh? We'd use it for nearly everything except dragging logs to a landing.


----------



## Skeans

madhatte said:


> Not just one, but now TWO of the bigwigs have expressed interest in getting a skidder for our general forestry purposes. What's the smallest useful skidder available new on the market, and how much does it weigh? We'd use it for nearly everything except dragging logs to a landing.


Smallest we found was a tigercat 610 weight mid to upper 30k range. To be honest they all weigh about the same, can they do a clam bunk?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

No small skidders no more... I think Deere even stopped making the 558. Though it would be a good idear to contact them. 

unless you count those little tracked things OxTrack? that are a little light duty for any actual work, including pretending to be an ATV.


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> unless you count those little tracked things OxTrack?



We've already got an Argo Avenger, the Canadian version of the Mudd-Ox. It's handy and will go anywhere, but you're spot on that it's light duty. I'm fabricating a replacement trailer hitch in it right now since the factory unit was just spot welded at three points which all broke out towing a boomless spray rig in a site prep unit. 

A small skidder like the old Garrett units would be ideal but if there ain't no such animal any more, we may be out of luck.


----------



## Skeans

madhatte said:


> We've already got an Argo Avenger, the Canadian version of the Mudd-Ox. It's handy and will go anywhere, but you're spot on that it's light duty. I'm fabricating a replacement trailer hitch in it right now since the factory unit was just spot welded at three points which all broke out towing a boomless spray rig in a site prep unit.
> 
> A small skidder like the old Garrett units would be ideal but if there ain't no such animal any more, we may be out of luck.


What kind of work are you talking? Thinning? Mechanical cut?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

Bunch of stuff. Towing a spray rig in site prep units, pushing/pulling roads clear, some thinning use, etc. Basically all forestry tasks and not production logging. What we need is something tractor weight but UTV agile. Blade up front, winch on the back would be ideal. Skidsteer might work.


----------



## Skeans

madhatte said:


> Bunch of stuff. Towing a spray rig in site prep units, pushing/pulling roads clear, some thinning use, etc. Basically all forestry tasks and not production logging. What we need is something tractor weight but UTV agile. Blade up front, winch on the back would be ideal. Skidsteer might work.


Sounds like a small cat would fit the bill better. Or possibly like a asv or tracked skid steer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

Small cat; maybe. Hauling it is a limitation. Thinking skidsteer may be the ticket.


----------



## northmanlogging

articulated tractor maybe?

or a mid sized tractor with a bucket and a logging winch, they got lights and stuff so you can road em, and 4x4, and pto for pto sprayer... among other nefarious uses (pto catapult? hydrualic can crusher, plowing a quick fire line through a grassy field...)

They do ok off road, just not real skookum when the shizz gets steep or really rough.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> articulated tractor maybe?
> 
> or a mid sized tractor with a bucket and a logging winch, they got lights and stuff so you can road em, and 4x4, and pto for pto sprayer... among other nefarious uses (pto catapult? hydrualic can crusher, plowing a quick fire line through a grassy field...)
> 
> They do ok off road, just not real skookum when the shizz gets steep or really rough.


I'd stay away from an articulated tractor unless you plan on doing some road mowing then they work great but for anything else I've never cared for them when we've owned them. I know some of the guys in the south use cats for planting as well as spraying but we haven't picked it up here yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> Bunch of stuff. Towing a spray rig in site prep units, pushing/pulling roads clear, some thinning use, etc. Basically all forestry tasks and not production logging. What we need is something tractor weight but UTV agile. Blade up front, winch on the back would be ideal. Skidsteer might work.


Sounds like bobcat toolcat kinda thangz.


----------



## madhatte

I don't want to commit to roading; that makes for some long days. We've avoided grades over about 30% so far towing a sprayer with the Argo and it's worked OK, so I figure anything that can do better than that is probably OK too. I do like the idea of PTO accessories. So far I'm definitely leaning toward some flavor of bobcattery.


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> I don't want to commit to roading; that makes for some long days. We've avoided grades over about 30% so far towing a sprayer with the Argo and it's worked OK, so I figure anything that can do better than that is probably OK too. I do like the idea of PTO accessories. So far I'm definitely leaning toward some flavor of bobcattery.


The Toolcat is amazing. Dump bed, rear option 3-point, remotes, hitch, accessories -- fully functional fruntloader, with over 140 available attachments. Fully customizable, fast enough to self-mobalize on the Road, AC/Heat, radio.

I lifted a full pallet of Chief Cliff field stone off of a semi with one. That was stinking heavy too. Then we filled the bucket full of concrete to pour in a barn. It grunted, but did that too!

If'n I had the coin, I'd have me one.


----------



## madhatte

Metals406 said:


> The Toolcat is amazing. Dump bed, rear option 3-point, remotes, hitch, accessories -- fully functional fruntloader, with over 140 available attachments. Fully customizable, fast enough to self-mobalize on the Road, AC/Heat, radio.



Just looked it up. That thing seems to be just the ticket. I worry only about the size of the tires in disturbed soil in logging sites. I reckon there's probably an option for that, too, though. 

Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> Just looked it up. That thing seems to be just the ticket. I worry only about the size of the tires in disturbed soil in logging sites. I reckon there's probably an option for that, too, though.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion!


Contact Bobcat, tell them your application, I'm sure there may already be a package out there? If there isn't, you should suggest a partnership between you guys to develop said package, in return you guys get a killer deal on said package. [emoji6]


----------



## madhatte

Also an excellent suggestion. What are you, smart or something?


----------



## Metals406

madhatte said:


> Also an excellent suggestion. What are you, smart or something?


I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Trx250r180

Metals406 said:


> I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


The tow hook works good for dragging logs with chokers . finally had a good use for it .


----------



## Metals406

Trx250r180 said:


> The tow hook works good for dragging logs with chokers . finally had a good use for it .


Built Fjord Tuff yah fer sure.


----------



## bitzer

Take this for what it's worth because county workers were running it. After I clear cut a section of county park they came in with their Tool Kat to clean up. They caught it on a stump and tore the axle off somehow. I was already gone so i didn't see it. I heard it from their supervisor when looking at another job. 

There is a company that makes a compact skidder out of Canada I believe. Like an 8 ton machine or less? I forget the name.


----------



## bitzer

Here ya go
http://www.vannattabros.com/skidder6

http://www.awassos.com


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> Here ya go
> http://www.vannattabros.com/skidder6
> 
> http://www.awassos.com


 Interesting little skidder I like the grapples know the big question is what parts do they use and sourcing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

I'm thinking of getting a qoute. I'd really like to know what the skidder and forwarder run. I'm guessing you're looking at parts from the factory. Maybe they can send one down for me to demo?


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> I'm thinking of getting a qoute. I'd really like to know what the skidder and forwarder run. I'm guessing you're looking at parts from the factory. Maybe they can send one down for me to demo?


Most of the time I source all my parts like rexroth valves pumps I buy from the distribution center not a dealer. That forwarder might be a good set up for you with options of adding a head later to it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

Skeans said:


> Most of the time I source all my parts like rexroth valves pumps I buy from the distribution center not a dealer. That forwarder might be a good set up for you with options of adding a head later to it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 
I'd love to have a second smaller machine that I can trailer on a gooseneck or something. Something mo bile. I wonder how efficient it is to unload a bunk with a cutting head. I need a Swiss army boom that swaps the head out for a grapple.


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> I'd love to have a second smaller machine that I can trailer on a gooseneck or something. Something mo bile. I wonder how efficient it is to unload a bunk with a cutting head. I need a Swiss army boom that swaps the head out for a grapple.


They make most of the quick attach Timberpro has a video of a guy swapping them in less then 15 minutes.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Damn decks are getting too big for processing















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Trucking troubles?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Trucking troubles?


No just running 1 truck running about 4 loads a day 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180

Skeans said:


> Damn decks are getting too big for processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Owner of a logging company just left here ,his last job was in Hillsboro this time ,he said he got to one point had about 150 loads decked up ,could not get enough trucks fast enough to haul them down there .


----------



## Skeans

Trx250r180 said:


> Owner of a logging company just left here ,his last job was in Hillsboro this time ,he said he got to one point had about 150 loads decked up ,could not get enough trucks fast enough to haul them down there .


It's tough with all the cutting Weyerhauser is doing and the guys pushing the volume they are a day. Myself I don't see how you survive without at least one company truck we have two but only run one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Seen several outfits hiring hand cutters over the last few days... mostly yarder ground, of course but this is kind of a first in a long time around here.


----------



## Skeans

Been a busy week here between building this boom rest, rebuilding a cat final drive, undercarriage work, and finding my wife to be and I are expecting our first child.





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

bitzer said:


> I'd love to have a second smaller machine that I can trailer on a gooseneck or something. Something mo bile. I wonder how efficient it is to unload a bunk with a cutting head. I need a Swiss army boom that swaps the head out for a grapple.


You seen this? https://northernwi.craigslist.org/hvo/d/franklin-forwarder-skidder/6248170273.html

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Fekin deer...


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

northmanlogging said:


> Fekin deer...
> 
> View attachment 607579


Look like a good lunch delivered by mother nature for ya, just need something to wash em down with you'll be set


----------



## northmanlogging

I think archery season is open too.

They hung out fer about 5 minutes asked some questions about clearing some ground, and if we could replant with fireweed... then wandered off without so much as a good day sir.


----------



## Blstr88

northmanlogging said:


> Fekin deer...
> 
> View attachment 607579



Is that dude in the background the guy who played Hurley in that show Lost?!


----------



## RandyMac

Blstr88 said:


> Is that dude in the background the guy who played Hurley in that show Lost?!



And you must be Peewee Herman.


----------



## northmanlogging

Lost? Hurley? Never heard of em...


----------



## SliverPicker

Hurley, Wisconsin?


----------



## northmanlogging

I'm gonna toss this in here, not worth starting a new thread over.. and **** posting it in the chainsaw side...

Anyhow, how I set my rakers, cause filing is a pain, and slow... and I had this ole grinder kickin around anyway. Yes it could be more accurate, no I don't care, it works, and saves me a good 5-10 minutes per chain. No I don't file or grind the gullets, cause I haven't found it to be all that helpful especially for the time it takes. Yes I need to clean the forge... its a forge, is should be dirty. 

I do wanna get a slightly better round grinder and see if I can do the same thing, maybe one with a metal frame, but they wan't a lot of money for them and this works pretty alright for what it is.

I do apologize for the rambling, I was a pretty tired, and a bit drunk, been a long week... Hel month... and its only getting busier.


----------



## northmanlogging

also the 044 in the vid isn't mine... so no I won't sell it. infact if i ever get a day or 20 off, i'm supposed to get it running again.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I'm gonna toss this in here, not worth starting a new thread over.. and **** posting it in the chainsaw side...
> 
> Anyhow, how I set my rakers, cause filing is a pain, and slow... and I had this ole grinder kickin around anyway. Yes it could be more accurate, no I don't care, it works, and saves me a good 5-10 minutes per chain. No I don't file or grind the gullets, cause I haven't found it to be all that helpful especially for the time it takes. Yes I need to clean the forge... its a forge, is should be dirty.
> 
> I do wanna get a slightly better round grinder and see if I can do the same thing, maybe one with a metal frame, but they wan't a lot of money for them and this works pretty alright for what it is.
> 
> I do apologize for the rambling, I was a pretty tired, and a bit drunk, been a long week... Hel month... and its only getting busier.


I use an Oregon 510 for all our rakers it works great plus I they make different vises for different chains. On the pro sharp I enlarge the wheel about half way through the tooth to get most or all of the gullet well sharping not sure if this would work for you or not.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> I use an Oregon 510 for all our rakers it works great plus I they make different vises for different chains. On the pro sharp I enlarge the wheel about half way through the tooth to get most or all of the gullet well sharping not sure if this would work for you or not.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


ah maybe, the old simingtons aren't as forgiving as the new ones, I make the flat bit as wide as possible, to at least get off of the outside cutting edge, but to much and you cut a bunch of the side plate off the chain, I'm scary close to the rivets as it is. Like I said though, I've tried it both ways, didn't notice enough difference to bother with actually cleaning out the gullet, unless the side cut isn't cleaning up, then yeah you have to clear the gullet.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> ah maybe, the old simingtons aren't as forgiving as the new ones, I make the flat bit as wide as possible, to at least get off of the outside cutting edge, but to much and you cut a bunch of the side plate off the chain, I'm scary close to the rivets as it is. Like I said though, I've tried it both ways, didn't notice enough difference to bother with actually cleaning out the gullet, unless the side cut isn't cleaning up, then yeah you have to clear the gullet.


The swing arm style grinders I don't see it working they don't have the angle of the carriage into the wheel or the adjustments from memory, but on a good note Woods is stocking them now.
If you decide to get a different grinder for rakers and decide on an Oregon or that style I can get some pictures of the setting mine is at if that helps.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

It's simply a matter of convincing myself that a newer better one is worth the couple hundred. (and yes we've been down this road before...)

The horrible fright version is working, its noisy, cheap, ugly, and not exactly accurate, but it is working so therefore inside my thick skull its not broke and therefore doesn't need to be replaced.

Same goes with the Simington, its old, and not as adjustable as the new ones, or does it have the power to chooch through a nasty rocked or nailed chain, but it does work... and I have a spare motor for it... so chances are I'm stuck with it for life.

And lets be honest here, I would likely try and fix the stupid things before purchasing new. Probably with tin foil and duct tape. (or JB weld, and some homemade brushes).

I mean, i just welded a hydraulic cylinder, because I'm too cheap to buy a new one that likely won't have the same problem. (skidder blade, 2nd one in 2 years)


----------



## northmanlogging

I mean, we're talking about a guy that just spent, way way too much money on a clapped out 064, because he thought he could resurrect it and have a low buck 90cc saw as a back up to an 066.

Granted its running awesome now and is trying real hard to be my main falling saw... but I'm not sayin I spent a bunch on parts... but i spent a bunch on parts...(hint just buy the stihl stuff, online used or nos=garbage)


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> It's simply a matter of convincing myself that a newer better one is worth the couple hundred. (and yes we've been down this road before...)
> 
> The horrible fright version is working, its noisy, cheap, ugly, and not exactly accurate, but it is working so therefore inside my thick skull its not broke and therefore doesn't need to be replaced.
> 
> Same goes with the Simington, its old, and not as adjustable as the new ones, or does it have the power to chooch through a nasty rocked or nailed chain, but it does work... and I have a spare motor for it... so chances are I'm stuck with it for life.
> 
> And lets be honest here, I would likely try and fix the stupid things before purchasing new. Probably with tin foil and duct tape. (or JB weld, and some homemade brushes).
> 
> I mean, i just welded a hydraulic cylinder, because I'm too cheap to buy a new one that likely won't have the same problem. (skidder blade, 2nd one in 2 years)


I understand how that goes I can't even remember the number of barrels I've welded up on that Fabtek head also JD cylinders, in 17k we are on the 3rd set of full cylinders but this set is built by someone else. Grinders mine is up there in age as well I just got lucky getting it handed down to me and with the amount of chains we do a week they all make sense, the HF ones honestly for the money are hard press to beat.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

the newer hazard fright ones seem to be a little bit better, more rigid, with a better table and clamping mechanism. This one was a gift from like 10 years ago. So I make it work.


----------



## madhatte

I do rakers on a Northern Tool 511 knockoff. It's more than adequate. Same routine, set the depth on one raker with a gauge and then set the grinder to that depth. Saves a lot of time and heartache. I p[robably found the suggestion on this board somewhere, I don't remember. I've been doing it that way since I got the Silvey 510 to replace the NT as my main grinder, which had to be 2010 or so. Pretty sure it was the last 510 Madsen's sold new. I saw a used one there not long after and almost grabbed it but couldn't justify the 700 bones when I had one at work.


----------



## Skeans

madhatte said:


> I do rakers on a Northern Tool 511 knockoff. It's more than adequate. Same routine, set the depth on one raker with a gauge and then set the grinder to that depth. Saves a lot of time and heartache. I p[robably found the suggestion on this board somewhere, I don't remember. I've been doing it that way since I got the Silvey 510 to replace the NT as my main grinder, which had to be 2010 or so. Pretty sure it was the last 510 Madsen's sold new. I saw a used one there not long after and almost grabbed it but couldn't justify the 700 bones when I had one at work.


Those 500 and 510 Silvey's are great grinders mine is a 15th anniversary edition if that gives you an idea on the age of it and still says Eagle Point on it. Parts for them I'm not sure what's available for them now but if it's like my Pro Sharp we'll all be in good shape for a long time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

I grind the rakers too. I have a timber tuff China Oregon cheapo set up for that. I almost never pick up a file.


----------



## RandyMac

Cody aka Tarzantree One of my favorite photos of all time.


----------



## rwoods

Wonder what his next cut was like. I would have best stayed in the treehouse with Jane before attempting either cut.

Ron


----------



## Westboastfaller

RandyMac said:


> Cody aka Tarzantree One of my favorite photos of all time.
> View attachment 609299


 He broke in with Columbia in 2005. My wife introduced us at Ruth Ann's in Craig where she worked. I tiped a few with him on a few occasions. I remember him.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Any thoughts on what that spruce is going to do. Where the binds are and what not?
I think I have a pretty good idea what's going on but could never say for sure.


----------



## madhatte

Cody's a good dude. He taught me a few very valuable tricks that I use all the time. Much respect.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Always the same guys in the Cream.


----------



## Westboastfaller

madhatte said:


> Cody's a good dude. He taught me a few very valuable tricks that I use all the time. Much respect.


Right on. What did he help you out with?
Yeah I read 5-6 pages of the beginning of the falling pic thread after seeing that pic and put 2 & 2 together. Same name, same build, same time and story. I would have guessed him to be about 28 to 31 in 2005; going back on memory.


----------



## madhatte

Westboastfaller said:


> Right on. What did he help you out with?



Best and most useful trick I learned from him was when wedging uphill against a lean, to put the back cut in first and get the wedges snug before putting the face cut in. Oh, and a different way to do the face on a sizwell. Dude knows his business and is humble as can be. Also he ground me the best chain I've ever had and I've never been able to match those angles somehow.


----------



## northmanlogging

Ran to the county to holler about a permit this morning, put me on the landing at 11, just in time to catch the log truck, get kitted out and stomp into the bushes, where i fell one tree and lombed it 40' or so when the handle bars on the 064 died. One ******* tree and 150 miles on the crummy.... anyway some days ya don't win


----------



## rwoods

I hope it was a very valuable walnut tree. Just kidding to lighten the mood. Nothing real funny about putting in a lot of effort for little reward. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Meh still a 2 load week and its only wednesday, 

Was a ceder so nearly as good as walnut?

And i picked up a piece of mahogany, with a maple top and some fancy pearl inlays today so not all bad.


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> ...
> 
> And i picked up a piece of mahogany, with a maple top and some fancy pearl inlays today so not all bad.



For strumming or picking or a little of each. I must admit I am envious of those who can do either well. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Little of both, don't play well with others so ya have to figure both sides out to write a decent song


----------



## rwoods

I hope to soon be laid back and cashing royalty checks. More on that later. I took the afternoon off today to fall a few trees at a local park. Production cutter I could not be. Spent two hours to cut 15 or 20 trees. Spent forever it seemed trying to wedge over a 35' stunted plate size oak. You regulars here already know my disdain of (and ineptness at) falling little stuff. 

I hesitate posting pictures 'cause bitzer is going to have heartburn seeing some nice hardwood on its way to a wood stove. But to ease his pain I will hasten to say, that given campers' propensity to drive hard objects into trees it is doubtful that a sawmill here would knowingly accept any that I cut today.

First five down. Three poplars and two nice red oaks. Notice that all water spigots, picnic tables and site posts are still intact. 









Not sure what flavor, but all spigots, tables and posts accounted for; ignore the fiber - just making a little kindling.



Another nice red oak.



It's closest kin and next door neighbor (about 3 feet between the two). 



It fell a little further to the right than I had anticipated but if you look close the spigot is still standing though straddled by the forked top.



Only tree of the day that when haywire - small tree with an unintended dutchman and unintended sliced off hinge = fall 90* off. bitzer, that is a nice little white oak in the background. One of several I cut today.



I could blame the dutchman on Stihl's useless dawg. It is too short to grip the tree. But the real reason is I am not steady enough to make deft pivoting cuts without using a dawg. So here I whacked off the inside of the hinge while pivoting. At least I didn't hurt my bar or breaking anything.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Almost forgot my new found riches, which one of you clever lucky souls can share with me. When the flagging tape failed to prevent a split on this white oak, it occurred to me that there is a huge market for anti-barber chair flagging tape. Now if one of you can develop for me the proper formulae for super high tensile strength flagging tape, we can make a fortune. I will even lend the rights to market it under the name of my fictitious company - Blind Squirrel Falling. 

More kindling. Spigot, table and post still standing.



Ron


----------



## rwoods

The high stumps were intentional at the request of management that intends to dig them out with a backhoe. I don't want his job. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Almost forgot my new found riches, which one of you clever lucky souls can share with me. When the flagging tape failed to prevent a split on this white oak, it occurred to me that there is a huge market for anti-barber chair flagging tape. Now if one of you can develop for me the proper formulae for super high tensile strength flagging tape, we can make a fortune. I will even lend the rights to market it under the name of my fictitious company - Blind Squirrel Falling.
> 
> More kindling. Spigot, table and post still standing.
> View attachment 610562
> 
> 
> Ron



Yer doing fine, 15 in 2 hours is like 7-8 an hour, that's not to bad with high value targets all around.

If yer on the left coast anytime I'd let ya cut with me. couldn't pay ya but slaying some tall fir would be all fine with me.


----------



## rwoods

I would love to get out that way just to meet some of you guys. Wouldn't hurt none if we got that flagging tape perfected. Ron


----------



## rwoods

NM, besides the blind squirrel component (like the spigot between the forks), management said it was okay if I took out a table, post or spigot - that took the pressure off and allowed me to focus better. No wind and no gawkers - all helped. Ron


----------



## rwoods

While the crew was in town for lunch today, I took advantage of their absence to put a few more on the ground. All required wedges to go where intended.

Another nice red oak.



What I am told is a turkey oak. It was a turkey for sure, dulled my chain half into the cut. Of course I left my only other chain for this saw at home. More grinding than cutting. I had to take a breaking while whacking the wedges as I was about to hit my medical limitation. But it felt good to hear the crashes that are usually muffled by the saw and muffs.



It was one ugly tree.



Also cut a big poplar but no pictures.

Quitting time.



Got about ten left to cut; only 4 of any size. Then about 15 pines (Virginia Pine I believe) to cut as a favor. Most 12 to 14" a few 18 to 20". I know nothing about cutting pine. Have only cut a few in my life. Pointers would be appreciated. No improvements to avoid but a lot of save trees. 

You know what they say about no good deed goes unpunished. Was tired when I got home so instead of carrying my saws to the basement I drove the truck to the door and unloaded. When leaving I plowed right into a stump - in my own yard! Airbag didn't go off but put my knee in the dash. Felt like a real idiot.



Thought of NM today when I was cold cocked by a 3 1/2" branch under tension. No damage just addled me for a few minutes but the thought of what it must feel like to take a punch from NM came to mind. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

good work man.

pine is brittle with short fibers, leave some hold wood for anything that needs to be steered much. Not generally chair prone, but any tree can chair.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. Most are pencil straight with a little lean to overcome. The one that needs the most steering is at a 60* angle and needs about 30* of turn to keep from hanging up in a large save tree. In the past I have felled sideways a couple of storm damaged hardwoods leaning at a steep angle using a rope without incident, but wasn't sure if a pine was up to a side pull.

BTW I didn't mean to imply that I would still be standing if you slugged me, but if I were I am sure I would feel about how I felt today when that limb clobbered me on the side of my face.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

its ok i swing slow... so most folks have plenty of time move out if the wsy and check their watch...


----------



## rwoods

Didn't realize it until last night that the limb also hit me in the chest. Pretty tender. Too lackadaisical with my limbing. Ron


----------



## Skeans

Just saw this interesting little skidder https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...ent/for-sale/22245741/1998-turboforest-tf-42c

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Something we don't see every day down here in the PNW






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Been seeing some of them canadian style trailers up here abouts lately, the ones with the exter axle in the middle and the flip top bunks, they look awkward.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Been seeing some of them canadian style trailers up here abouts lately, the ones with the exter axle in the middle and the flip top bunks, they look awkward.


If you look they're a fifth wheel designed front bunk too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

I mostly see em on the freeway headed south, while i'm headed north, not much chance for a complete inspection.

Seems like all the extra iron would negate that extra axle? but what do I know.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I mostly see em on the freeway headed south, while i'm headed north, not much chance for a complete inspection.
> 
> Seems like all the extra iron would negate that extra axle? but what do I know.


That many axles here isn't that uncommon anymore honestly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

True.

Just seems to be getting ridiculous, 105,500 is max weight with the proper axle set up. But that pretty much means to make that kind of load and still be under 14' 10" your going to need a super train.

So running a truck with a drop axle and being legal for 88,000 seems like a smarter idea to me. Not that I'm going to convince anyone that carrying an extra 4-8 tons on a load is worth the extra $100 a trip being as now you have 8 more tires, brakes, air lines, bearings, wheels, lights, springs, to worry about paying for.

The bigger loads are nice i guess, current self loader jockey is legal to 92,000 and is putting a whole mess of wood on his truck, but charging more, so in the end I'm not making a great deal more per load. ( out of the 6 self loader drivers local to here, one retired, one truck burned up, 2 are busy logging their own ground and or has serious back issues and is driving truck less and less, one splits his time between running poles and hauling logs, one now scales logs full time, there are 2 more but they are busy or crooked, so getting logs hauled is getting difficult, all the others are mostly out of the area or work for a mill or dedicated outfit)


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> True.
> 
> Just seems to be getting ridiculous, 105,500 is max weight with the proper axle set up. But that pretty much means to make that kind of load and still be under 14' 10" your going to need a super train.
> 
> So running a truck with a drop axle and being legal for 88,000 seems like a smarter idea to me. Not that I'm going to convince anyone that carrying an extra 4-8 tons on a load is worth the extra $100 a trip being as now you have 8 more tires, brakes, air lines, bearings, wheels, lights, springs, to worry about paying for.
> 
> The bigger loads are nice i guess, current self loader jockey is legal to 92,000 and is putting a whole mess of wood on his truck, but charging more, so in the end I'm not making a great deal more per load. ( out of the 6 self loader drivers local to here, one retired, one truck burned up, 2 are busy logging their own ground and or has serious back issues and is driving truck less and less, one splits his time between running poles and hauling logs, one now scales logs full time, there are 2 more but they are busy or crooked, so getting logs hauled is getting difficult, all the others are mostly out of the area or work for a mill or dedicated outfit)


The best way we've found is no drop axles then we don't have spread issues with the axles or reach. I know they're pushing for Oregon and Washington to up the weight limit but if they do that they'll have to up the power line height I know they say 14 and some change but around here it's more like 13' 6" if you're lucky. The guys in the clear cut that have a long distance to haul are about the only guys that need the axles around here thinning it's a pain in the butt getting enough weight in the winter let alone in the summer for pulp.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Most of our local mills are on an island, where the only way in has a low clearance of 14'6" or so, maybe less? There is already a bunch of weebles and woobles in the oncoming girders...

So yeah I don't get it, guess we could cut em longer? And then loose on scale diameter?


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Most of our local mills are on an island, where the only way in has a low clearance of 14'6" or so, maybe less? There is already a bunch of weebles and woobles in the oncoming girders...
> 
> So yeah I don't get it, guess we could cut em longer? And then loose on scale diameter?


With a drop you need to cut 36' minimum to barely bunk from memory some guys have been running turkey racks to get around the stretch issues.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

yeah the self loaders all pretty much need 36's to get full weight. its an axle spacing thing, regardless of drops or not here, the drops will let ya carry more shortened up, but you're still limited.

though most of em can take down to 20's they don't like it, but they will haul it.


----------



## northmanlogging

vid from today...

Little machines working hard for their lunch.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> yeah the self loaders all pretty much need 36's to get full weight. its an axle spacing thing, regardless of drops or not here, the drops will let ya carry more shortened up, but you're still limited.
> 
> though most of em can take down to 20's they don't like it, but they will haul it.


If you're carrying say 32's you're still limited to the same as a non drop truck 60k from memory, drop is full stretch, and a truck without one you can bunk 34's and still be legal. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

80k at full stretch without drops here, 5 axels... 

88k with one drop and proper spacing

Then just figure another 8k for every extra axle up to 105,500

32's drop a 5 axle truck to 74k and a 6 axle truck to 80-84k I think? (depends on arrangement fore or aft of the drive axels or on the trailer etc) there is a big ole chart for it somewhere i've downloaded it a bunch but can never find it when I need it.


----------



## rwoods

Back at the park this morning. Every tree but one had a back lean. All of them fought me; especially the smaller ones. Park Manager came by to watch. He was fascinated that a wedge could lift a tree and asked if he could whack on one I had been at a while with two double stacks. I said sure just don't bottom them out. He is a big dude 300#. Before I got him stopped he had curled a brand new 10" wedge. Fourteen bucks (actually $13.99) invested in a now 8 1/2" wedge. 

Streak of on target Blind Squirrel falls continued for several trees - water spigot on left and post on right.



Then some Divine intervention when this one rolled.



Spigot on left and post on right. Both were intended to be on the left.



The fights continued until the end. I thought this tree had a little back lean so I put in the back cut first. It didn't. Sat down on saw when making the face cut. If you think I am bad with a saw, you should see me with an axe. After little progress, I gave up on chopping the saw out and decided to wedge it over with saw in place. Surely it would just drop the saw and move on. Nope, it also turned and fell on the saw. Cut it free with another saw and was relieved to find it wasn't hurt. Picnic table also unscathed. 




Ron


----------



## rwoods

Finished out the day cutting up some of these down at the woodlot with a MAC PM800.



PM800 


Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

coming up on the end of my first week of full time logging.

Should have done this a year or more ago...

Got a sunday off for the first time in I don't remember, then Monday and Tuesday the wind was to hard So I got myself a proper 3 day weekend, 

What this adds up too, is that today I was mostly fully rested for the first time in years, cut a few trees, thought about it, checked the time, cut a few more... about as much as i normally cut in a day... checked the time, cut a few more, tank #3... checked the time its not quite noon... cut a couple more.

And poof more then a load on the ground and its only 12:30...

Down side is that it took me 4 and a half hours to get it all skidded out to the landing, So I'm just getting home

My feet don't hurt, my back don't hurt... much, no headache... **** working for anyone else.

Now if I can make it actually work and not go bankrupt in the process


----------



## northmanlogging

Wait... no headache?


----------



## 1270d

northmanlogging said:


> Wait... no headache?



Oh, they'll show up in no time


----------



## chucker

northmanlogging said:


> Wait... no headache?


good for you on your choice! the headache's will reappear, but at least they will be of "YOUR MAKING"!! enjoy "YOUR RIDE" !.....


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> coming up on the end of my first week of full time logging.
> 
> Should have done this a year or more ago...



Good. You'll really know you're full time when you start dreaming about it at night.

And don't worry about going bankrupt. A lot of guys do and they seem to get out of it okay. I never actually went formally bankrupt but there were a couple of times when I was down to my pickup, two saws, a worn out pair of Wescos, and enough money for gas or lunch for the week but not both. The guy I was working for grabbed the log check and lit out for South America. A bunch of us got shafted.
We made it through that winter on venison and vegetables my wife canned. The next year was better.


----------



## northmanlogging

Wait... i might be able to go hunting again?

tomorrow is Sat... There's a get together with some old friends, I can show up early and relax for once, maybe even have clean pants on... nah...


----------



## tramp bushler

Cool vid Northman !
I enjoyed my playing around climbing this Saturday. My knees didn't really enjoy it. But they struggled thru. First time I've climbed a tree in 2 years.
I'm now a driver. I drive a GMC, Kenworth, and soon a brand new Freightliner garbage truck. When I'm doing routes . And run iron when not. Diggin and haulin dirt for the landfill. At least I do dirt in the thawed out months. Year round , full time with benefits and an ok wage. I'm home every night. Get weekends off and paid holidays and vacation. Its the first year round job I've had since 1987 when I quit the pulp mill in Sitka and flew out to Rowan Bay to pull riggin on a double 09 Madil.




Made $100 per hr for this job including loading my gear both ways and travel. 


The before pics.
Great to see y'all still live and kickin





My real job ;-)


----------



## 1270d

tramp bushler said:


> Cool vid Northman !
> I enjoyed my playing around climbing this Saturday. My knees didn't really enjoy it. But they struggled thru. First time I've climbed a tree in 2 years.
> I'm now a driver. I drive a GMC, Kenworth, and soon a brand new Freightliner garbage truck. When I'm doing routes . And run iron when not. Diggin and haulin dirt for the landfill. At least I do dirt in the thawed out months. Year round , full time with benefits and an ok wage. I'm home every night. Get weekends off and paid holidays and vacation. Its the first year round job I've had since 1987 when I quit the pulp mill in Sitka and flew out to Rowan Bay to pull riggin on a double 09 Madil.
> View attachment 613556
> View attachment 613557
> 
> 
> Made $100 per hr for this job including loading my gear both ways and travel. View attachment 613558
> View attachment 613559
> 
> The before pics.
> Great to see y'all still live and kickin
> 
> View attachment 613560
> View attachment 613561
> 
> 
> My real job ;-)




Nice to see you here again tramp


----------



## rwoods

Went back to the park today to fall the pines. I was looking forward to a new learning experience, but unfortunately for me they wised up to the fact that with the remaining trees it is easier to push them over with a track hoe to get the stump than to dig the stump - so no pine falling for me. 

I was also looking forward to trying my re-handled axe. Sometime during all the pounding in the last two weeks I or someone managed to begin a split down the handle. I searched through about a dozen straight handles at the farm coop before discovering that the regular axe handles not only had a better grain orientation but were also considerably beefier than the straight handles. I went with a regular handle. After cutting it to length, it has just enough curve left to sit comfortably in your hand whether chopping or pounding. I grounded a few grooves in it to get a better grip.




Had the 125 out for a little while today bucking some large red oak at my wood pile. Also used it to take revenge on the stump that attacked my truck a few weeks ago.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

Here's a heck of an idea for small guy and cheap to move around.
https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...ipment/for-sale/22722115/1987-komatsu-pw210-1






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Most here know that I am not a "it's on the ground, nobody got hurt, so it's okay" kinda of guy. With that in mind I am interested in hearing from Madhatte and other hazard fallers of whether I approached this stub correctly or should I have done one or more things differently. I decided to cut it against the lean primarily because of wind gusts common at this foot of the mountain location (one blew my hat off while sizing up the tree) and secondarily to keep it from blocking the driveway. As you can see the trunk was split for quite a ways up and then formed a single stem. I only had a 25" bar and with an hour long round trip to retrieve a longer one I elected to go with what I had. I put in a portion of the back cut first and set two wedges in good wood. Then made my face cut and then continued the back cut to set the hinge. Had to double stack the wedges on both sides, cut out some of the middle and thin the hinge in the end to get it to go over. The last picture makes it look like there is an unintended dutchman, but honestly there wasn't one - it is just the bark. As you can see the first part of my back cut was my standard screw-up - parallel with the ground instead of level. Can't explain the dive upon re-insertion other than possibly inattention to that aspect as working on that side of the tree was giving me the heevey jeeves - I was watching for movement and concentrating on hinge making. I did my best to keep things even on each side including the wedging. The tree fell where intended as intended but I am not sure that I went about it in the best or safest way. My phone died when I tried to photograph the maxed out single height wedges so I wasn't able to make any more pictures. 

Thanks in advance for your advice.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Most here know that I am not a "it's on the ground, nobody got hurt, so it's okay" kinda of guy. With that in mind I am interested in hearing from Madhatte and other hazard fallers of whether I approached this stub correctly or should I have done one or more things differently. I decided to cut it against the lean primarily because of wind gusts common at this foot of the mountain location (one blew my hat off while sizing up the tree) and secondarily to keep it from blocking the driveway. As you can see the trunk was split for quite a ways up and then formed a single stem. I only had a 25" bar and with an hour long round trip to retrieve a longer one I elected to go with what I had. I put in a portion of the back cut first and set two wedges in good wood. Then made my face cut and then continued the back cut to set the hinge. Had to double stack the wedges on both sides, cut out some of the middle and thin the hinge in the end to get it to go over. The last picture makes it look like there is an unintended dutchman, but honestly there wasn't one - it is just the bark. As you can see the first part of my back cut was my standard screw-up - parallel with the ground instead of level. Can't explain the dive upon re-insertion other than possibly inattention to that aspect as working on that side of the tree was giving me the heevey jeeves - I was watching for movement and concentrating on hinge making. I did my best to keep things even on each side including the wedging. The tree fell where intended as intended but I am not sure that I went about it in the best or safest way. My phone died when I tried to photograph the maxed out single height wedges so I wasn't able to make any more pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> Ron
> 
> View attachment 625398
> View attachment 625399
> View attachment 625401
> View attachment 625402
> View attachment 625403



Thats an ugly tree... 

You did fine by my book, though I generally advice against wedging snags, as the vibrations can cause dead stuff up high to immigrate to living stuff down low. 

Starting the back cut first has its own pucker factor in that you absolutely can not chase the hinge, get it right first try and don't bother chasing it.

If you had the option, and I'm sure you don't this is where a good jack comes in handy, nice even pressure, no vibrations, lifts em right up and over.


----------



## rwoods

Generalizing:

Take lean and direction off the table - should you face the bad side or the good side or does it matter?

Put a slight lean back on the table, should you fall with the lean, angle to lean or against the lean? I get the pounding part, so assume sound top.


Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

Imho. You Need a Big Shot , some throw lines and weights , some Samson Stable Braid. And something to pull with. 
That being said , I think you did Great. And in the words of the old taller that broke me in . ( I ain't never seen a stump on a log truck) 
I spotted the drooping back cut and kinda figured you had lots on your mind other than a picture perfect back cut ;-). 
Putting a pulling line up in a tree takes ALOT of the stress out of funky trees like that one. Especially in the wind. 
If your out in the brush its one thing . But next to powerlines houses ECT.
Having a line up in the tree to be fell is Really nice.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Generalizing:
> 
> Take lean and direction off the table - should you face the bad side or the good side or does it matter?
> 
> Put a slight lean back on the table, should you fall with the lean, angle to lean or against the lean? I get the pounding part, so assume sound top.
> 
> 
> Ron



Hope this answers...

You want your hold wood to be in as much solid wood as possible, so if fall direction and lean are not issues, go for that.

But if fall direction and lean are an issue, then you have to make do with what you have, doing your damnedest to have something resembling solid wood in the hold wood. barring that go for hold wood all the way across, or as far as possible anyways, this is where that ole adage of 30% face gets completely **** canned and you work with what you've got, be it shallow or super deep, as long as you leave room for wedges, or don't get yer saw pinched on face cut... 

Essentially, any punky wood isn't doing anyone any good, having nothing but punky wood in yer hold wood, will cause bad things to happen, any punky wood in hold wood will cause the tree to do things you don't necessarily want it to do, basically severing one side or the other causing it to turn, often in a bad direction.

Snag falling is an ass ache, with the best of conditions (cause its a snag, and already the worst of conditions) when possible dump em with their lean, when not possible take the next easiest route, the more difficulty in tipping one the more likely your are to get hurt or killed trying to tip it.


----------



## rwoods

tb, go ahead and shoot me as I had a 1” rope in the back of the truck as well as a pull rope. I could blame my failure to use it on it being frozen solid to the truck bed which it was, but the truth is it never occurred to me to use it.

No real stress after finding it didn’t want to fall. The heevee jeevees was from a fear that it was weighed on the right side and would splinter off to the side while I was cutting - a fear proved to be unfounded. It stayed intact even after slamming the ground.

Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey. Kind of off topic question here. How many of the old bunch from a few years ago are still on this site. ?? 
It's great to see you guys that your still walk in, talkin and cutting. !!


----------



## rwoods

NM, this one was so far gone the only way to get a full hinge was to face the good side - just happened to be the direction I wanted which is why I asked. Except for wind twisted damage, it is fairly common on oaks here to gut the middle leaving “posts” for the hinge. If I had faced the bad side, two post hinges would have been the result which on this tree should have been plenty. I only do a few of these a year so I don’t have much experience - no one around to teach me hands on so I pester you guys. I appreciate you guys taking the time to give me long distance advice.

Though I like challenges, I much prefer sound live trees. There is a reason that I cut these snags but this post is long enough already.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

tramp bushler said:


> Hey. Kind of off topic question here. How many of the old bunch from a few years ago are still on this site. ??
> It's great to see you guys that your still walk in, talkin and cutting. !!


It's great to learn every day of the week, if you're not learning you're dead.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

tramp bushler said:


> Hey. Kind of off topic question here. How many of the old bunch from a few years ago are still on this site. ??
> It's great to see you guys that your still walk in, talkin and cutting. !!


Gologit (mostly retired shows up when he's not playing old man and the sea/sky) Randymac makes an appearance now and again, Slowp is mostly not around (cause rampant macho boys and well she is retired...), Madhatte, Bitzer, still show up fairly often. A handful of the muntuckey boys still show up now and again, but less and less often. trx250... aka the junk man, is still around.

the rest more or less bogged off after the famous hacking, or shortly thereafter because of access issues. I keep in touch with a few over Facebook etc, like 2chains, and treeslayer... 

Many others have come and gone.

Doc HuskStihl, has retired from "falling" and is focusing on Family and Doctoring, last I heard he was alive and doing fine though


----------



## tramp bushler

There is a HuskStihl over on Firewood Hoarders forum. Didn't know if its the same guy. 
Mdavlee isn't doing a lot with hopping up saws at this time. He just got a Longhorn cow and calf. He has been farming and welding. 
I see Mastermind is still doing saws.


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> No real stress after finding it didn’t want to fall. The heevee jeevees was from a fear that it was weighed on the right side and would splinter off to the side while I was cutting - a fear proved to be unfounded. It stayed intact even after slamming the ground.
> 
> Ron



You did fine. There's no rule book for snags, you just do what you think will work and be ready to run if things blow up.
I cut a lot of snags and the only ones I was ever comfortable with were the ones that I'd cripple up a little and then drive with another tree.


----------



## fool skip

Got a snag story if you want to read. I had been watching this big doug fir snag above me for a couple days. I was working my way up to it and was planning on falling it first thing in the morning. You tried to get your snags first thing because of the tendency of 056's to set them on fire with the muffler. I was just packing my jugs out for the day and thought I would give this ole snag a good look see. I was walking around it trying to figure out how to fall it without getting killed from the loose bark and shaky top. I took a big drink out of my water jug while looking up the tree:: whoops that was the gas jug! I sat down for a bit to see what was going to happen; man that burned. Pretty soon I dropped my pants and just squirted a stream from the back end. I was too dizzy to walk for a bit but finally made it to the truck. I downed a couple beers real quick, threw up, more from the back end then drove on home. Took about a day for full recovery. After that I always carried a canteen. You really don't realize how hard you concentrate while cutting timber.


----------



## tramp bushler

That's the best story I've read in a while.


----------



## Gologit

tramp bushler said:


> That's the best story I've read in a while.



'Bout time you got back here.


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> Doc HuskStihl, has retired from "falling" and is focusing on Family and Doctoring, last I heard he was alive and doing fine though



I think Jon's hands were starting to feel the affects of the saw. If he had to make a choice between keeping his hands in good shape for cutting people rather than cutting wood I'm glad he made the choice he did.
The kind of surgery he performs makes life better for a lot of people.

Still, we kinda miss his sense of humor around here. He's definitely one of the good guys.


----------



## tramp bushler

I wouldn't want to see a surgeon shaking his hands around like you see happening in a crummy full of fallers. 

These modern spring mounted saw are SOOOO much smoother than everything before. 
But, the cumulative weight and strain has a real negative effect. 
But, running a modern power saw is a lot easier on the hands than framing houses.


----------



## woodfarmer

I got carpel tunnel, from framing. Before air nailers were popular. (They don’t drive a nail like a good aol fashion 3 1/2” spike), I found running the 066 for a few hours today I was getting that funny feeling in the underside of my forearm.


----------



## tramp bushler

One of my problems with powersaws is I like an aggressive chain. And I like 404 chain. Those add up to hands and arms taking a thrashing . Along with certain parts of the saw.


----------



## tramp bushler

woodfarmer said:


> I got carpel tunnel, from framing. Before air nailers were popular. (They don’t drive a nail like a good aol fashion 3 1/2” spike), I found running the 066 for a few hours today I was getting that funny feeling in the underside of my forearm.


Which forearm. Trigger side or handlebar side ??


----------



## woodfarmer

Trigger, which was also my hammer hand. Used Estwing hammer, not much forgiveness.
There is more stress on the arm when felling, until I get the saw dawgs in. Need bigger dawgs than stock for my 460. Bucking isn’t bad at all, I guess because I’m just letting the weight of the saw fall through the log.


----------



## rwoods

Don't know but this may be more of an East coast question. Most all of the trees over 24" that I cut are oaks, followed by maples, and a few beeches and poplars. Only rarely do I cut other species of that size. Yesterday was one of those rarities. LO asked me to cut a 28" locust. Heretofore my experience with locust has been spindly weed trees 15" and under and splitting for fence posts as a teenager. This tree was more like an oak - it had a nice straight truck and a large bushy canopy. It was located on a small bank at the intersection of a county lane and a county road and was weighed over the lane. I treated it like I would an oak and tried to fall it against the weight into a field but with four rows of wedges maxed out and a rope not high enough in the tree, it required hinge thinning beyond my comfort zone to start the fall. You guessed it - the hinge broke almost immediately in the fall, the rope tension pulled the trunk forward which caused the stem to plunge straight into the ground about three feet from the stump whereupon the tree spun and fell almost 90* from the intended. Four hours later my cutting partner and I had the canopy out of the lane - not talking firewood here - lengths as big as my 4wd truck would pull. The downed telephone pole blocking the road only took about 5 minutes - thank GOD no was passing by at the time. Real YouTube stuff. Long intro to, the landowner has some large doggy walnuts to cut as well as some sycamores. Clearly, I was not experienced enough with the characteristics of locust. I have zero experience with large walnuts and very little with sycamores - other than parking my saw any advice on what I should look out for with these species?

Ron


----------



## Beetlejuice

Talking from N.W. Locust, (Eastern Washington), black locust and honey locust, look more like a misshapen sick old maple tree. I'm not the fall guy, unless it hits a house or power line, but the big guy always trims most of the limbs and only when he's satisfied it will drop where it should does he do his thing.. And even then, it's a crap shoot.. Says they don't fall same way every time.. Japanese elm same way.. Damn things don't like growing straight up..hope this helps, but most is just common sense, patience, and experience.. Cheers, K


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Don't know but this may be more of an East coast question. Most all of the trees over 24" that I cut are oaks, followed by maples, and a few beeches and poplars. Only rarely do I cut other species of that size. Yesterday was one of those rarities. LO asked me to cut a 28" locust. Heretofore my experience with locust has been spindly weed trees 15" and under and splitting for fence posts as a teenager. This tree was more like an oak - it had a nice straight truck and a large bushy canopy. It was located on a small bank at the intersection of a county lane and a county road and was weighed over the lane. I treated it like I would an oak and tried to fall it against the weight into a field but with four rows of wedges maxed out and a rope not high enough in the tree, it required hinge thinning beyond my comfort zone to start the fall. You guessed it - the hinge broke almost immediately in the fall, the rope tension pulled the trunk forward which caused the stem to plunge straight into the ground about three feet from the stump whereupon the tree spun and fell almost 90* from the intended. Four hours later my cutting partner and I had the canopy out of the lane - not talking firewood here - lengths as big as my 4wd truck would pull. The downed telephone pole blocking the road only took about 5 minutes - thank GOD no was passing by at the time. Real YouTube stuff. Long intro to, the landowner has some large doggy walnuts to cut as well as some sycamores. Clearly, I was not experienced enough with the characteristics of locust. I have zero experience with large walnuts and very little with sycamores - other than parking my saw any advice on what I should look out for with these species?
> 
> Ron


Ron do you have any pictures of the stump?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Don't know but this may be more of an East coast question. Most all of the trees over 24" that I cut are oaks, followed by maples, and a few beeches and poplars. Only rarely do I cut other species of that size. Yesterday was one of those rarities. LO asked me to cut a 28" locust. Heretofore my experience with locust has been spindly weed trees 15" and under and splitting for fence posts as a teenager. This tree was more like an oak - it had a nice straight truck and a large bushy canopy. It was located on a small bank at the intersection of a county lane and a county road and was weighed over the lane. I treated it like I would an oak and tried to fall it against the weight into a field but with four rows of wedges maxed out and a rope not high enough in the tree, it required hinge thinning beyond my comfort zone to start the fall. You guessed it - the hinge broke almost immediately in the fall, the rope tension pulled the trunk forward which caused the stem to plunge straight into the ground about three feet from the stump whereupon the tree spun and fell almost 90* from the intended. Four hours later my cutting partner and I had the canopy out of the lane - not talking firewood here - lengths as big as my 4wd truck would pull. The downed telephone pole blocking the road only took about 5 minutes - thank GOD no was passing by at the time. Real YouTube stuff. Long intro to, the landowner has some large doggy walnuts to cut as well as some sycamores. Clearly, I was not experienced enough with the characteristics of locust. I have zero experience with large walnuts and very little with sycamores - other than parking my saw any advice on what I should look out for with these species?
> 
> Ron



Oh no...

Well, my only suggestion, if you plan on continuing these escapades.

Get your self a Big Shot, some throw line and a couple throw bags. Makes it effortless to put a line 90' up a tree.

Follow that with some good arborist rigging line, (I like the 9/16 samson stable braid) add at least one snatch block for redirection and you can move the world. 

Worst case scenerio it will keep the trees out of any high value targets.

As for locust, the only one I was ever involved in, I managed to talk our way out of doing, as it had all sorts of height and bad lean, with no where to go. At the time we neither one of us had insurance or anything.


----------



## rwoods

Didn’t have time for pictures with only two of us to clean up the mess. Conventional face with a high back cut - thought it would vertically split and leave a flexible hinge. Nope, barely any flex, in fact none visible until I gutted it. 

Unfamiliarity with the wood (lot harder and stiffer than I expected), too much weight, too low rope (probably 16’ due to vines), wrapping the rope from the road side instead of the open side and a rolling tug is my diagnosis of the failure. I could have stayed at the tree and stacked wedges but the hinge had gotten too thin for my liking - I thinned it several times after the wedges started pinging instead of moving. After each thinning I could drive them a little more. When the tree spun it put the pole in reach of the wide crown. Just slapped it lightly but unknown to us it was rotten at the base and ready to fall. Fortunately it was a short drop pole without a current connection.

The rest of the trees have no targets but I like things to fall at least close to where I intended. I don’t like surprises that a little knowledge can avoid.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Didn’t have time for pictures with only two of us to clean up the mess. Conventional face with a high back cut - thought it would vertically split and leave a flexible hinge. Nope, barely any flex, in fact none visible until I gutted it.
> 
> Unfamiliarity with the wood (lot harder and stiffer than I expected), too much weight, too low rope (probably 16’ due to vines), wrapping the rope from the road side instead of the open side and a rolling tug is my diagnosis of the failure. I could have stayed at the tree and stacked wedges but the hinge had gotten too thin for my liking - I thinned it several times after the wedges started pinging instead of moving. After each thinning I could drive them a little more. When the tree spun it put the pole in reach of the wide crown. Just slapped it lightly but unknown to us it was rotten at the base and ready to fall. Fortunately it was a short drop pole without a current connection.
> 
> The rest of the trees have no targets but I like things to fall at least close to where I intended. I don’t like surprises that a little knowledge can avoid.
> 
> Ron


If I'm unfamiliar with the wood I'll normally shy from something like that unless I have to, equipment to pull the tree in that direction. If I had to do that with a cat (I know some will same a skidder will work) to put winch tension on the tree before cutting.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Beetlejuice said:


> Talking from N.W. Locust, (Eastern Washington), black locust and honey locust, look more like a misshapen sick old maple tree. I'm not the fall guy, unless it hits a house or power line, but the big guy always trims most of the limbs and only when he's satisfied it will drop where it should does he do his thing.. And even then, it's a crap shoot.. Says they don't fall same way every time.. Japanese elm same way.. Damn things don't like growing straight up..hope this helps, but most is just common sense, patience, and experience.. Cheers, K



Good locust description. All that I have previously encountered of any size were misshaped spindly weeds. None required directional falling. This is the first large one I have ever seen that came close to having symmetry. Unlikely that I will see another like it.

Your comments about how they fall reminds me of an experience I had over 35 years ago that most don’t believe. I cut a 10” or so black locust on the side of a hill back when I thought you were supposed to keep sawing until the tree fell. I sawed all the way through it without a pinch and it just sat down on the stump. Took me a few seconds to gather my thoughts, then I pushed it over by hand.




northmanlogging said:


> Oh no...
> 
> Well, my only suggestion, if you plan on continuing these escapades.
> ... .



Didn’t mean for it to be an escapade, just a routine fall. Not what happened though. Trying to avoid the same with these other species.



Skeans said:


> If I'm unfamiliar with the wood I'll normally shy from something like that unless I have to, equipment to pull the tree in that direction. ... .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Just proves you are more savvy than me , I am just now figuring out that I need to know more about wood characteristics which is why I am now asking about walnuts and sycamores.

————————————

Back to the locust and my cut, after reflection today, I believe the high backcut was likely a major culprit in the high effort needed. Probably never have another similar one to cut, but if I did I think I would do what Hotsaws calls an original Humboldt. 

Thanks guys for the replies. Now go find some walnut and sycamore to cut and let me know how they behave.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Good locust description. All that I have previously encountered of any size were misshaped spindly weeds. None required directional falling. This is the first large one I have ever seen that came close to having symmetry. Unlikely that I will see another like it.
> 
> Your comments about how they fall reminds me of an experience I had over 35 years ago that most don’t believe. I cut a 10” or so black locust on the side of a hill back when I thought you were supposed to keep sawing until the tree fell. I sawed all the way through it without a pinch and it just sat down on the stump. Took me a few seconds to gather my thoughts, then I pushed it over by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t mean for it to be an escapade, just a routine fall. Not what happened though. Trying to avoid the same with these other species.
> 
> 
> 
> Just proves you are more savvy than me , I am just now figuring out that I need to know more about wood characteristics which is why I am now asking about walnuts and sycamores.
> 
> ————————————
> 
> Back to the locust and my cut, after reflection today, I believe the high backcut was likely a major culprit in the high effort needed. Probably never have another similar one to cut, but if I did I think I would do what Hotsaws calls an original Humboldt.
> 
> Thanks guys for the replies. Now go find some walnut and sycamore to cut and let me know how they behave.
> 
> Ron


Ron we are all learning all the time if I wasn't learning I'd sure hope I'd be dead or looking for another profession. To give you an idea I'm going to be demoing a harvester a H14 Rottne I have to reteach my brain everything from where my feet have to be to where my fingers are on buttons. Then next week I'll be trying a 1270G my hands will to lay flat out, after that I maybe trying a ponsse where my hands are on a ball setup.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> Good locust description. All that I have previously encountered of any size were misshaped spindly weeds. None required directional falling. This is the first large one I have ever seen that came close to having symmetry. Unlikely that I will see another like it.
> 
> Your comments about how they fall reminds me of an experience I had over 35 years ago that most don’t believe. I cut a 10” or so black locust on the side of a hill back when I thought you were supposed to keep sawing until the tree fell. I sawed all the way through it without a pinch and it just sat down on the stump. Took me a few seconds to gather my thoughts, then I pushed it over by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t mean for it to be an escapade, just a routine fall. Not what happened though. Trying to avoid the same with these other species.
> 
> 
> 
> Just proves you are more savvy than me , I am just now figuring out that I need to know more about wood characteristics which is why I am now asking about walnuts and sycamores.
> 
> ————————————
> 
> Back to the locust and my cut, after reflection today, I believe the high backcut was likely a major culprit in the high effort needed. Probably never have another similar one to cut, but if I did I think I would do what Hotsaws calls an original Humboldt.
> 
> Thanks guys for the replies. Now go find some walnut and sycamore to cut and let me know how they behave.
> 
> Ron




Sometimes you can plan to your best ability and use every trick you can think of and that damn tree just thumbs it's nose at you and does what it wants to do. That's falling.

If it happens a lot you might rethink your technique but once in awhile a tree will just get away from you.

I haven't fallen all that much hardwood, mostly oak and madrone cutting out for roads, but those buggers had me running more than once.

You learned a little and you didn't get hurt. You're ahead of the game.

Kinda humbling though, isn't it?


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Didn’t mean for it to be an escapade, just a routine fall. Not what happened though. Trying to avoid the same with these other species.
> 
> Ron



No one ever wants them to be an escapade, unless your sport falling, then ya it should be an escapade.

But remember there is no such thing as a routine fall, some go easy, some you overthink, some you under think and get lucky, some go hard.

Its the ones you under think that go bad that cause real problems.

Study your losses, live and learn etc.

As for the other species trees, pick an easy one, cut it slow and watch it carefully, best way to learn how a tree reacts is to be there as the cause of its reaction. You've done this enough to know what you're looking for.


----------



## rwoods

Sure is humbling. I try to be safe. Eyeball the situation and think through my approach on every tree regardless of size before cutting - sometimes just seconds and other times several minutes up to much thought over days with some hazard trees. This was a several minute tree with the LO in tow. Knocking the telephone pole down is what really bugs me. Could have killed someone driving by. I always take a full circle view. I even explained to the LO that I wouldn’t cut the tree if it were remotely possible to hit the power lines as not only is that too dangerous our power company will fall trees in range for free. He pointed out that the power lines were across the road and clearly out of range. Telephone company isn’t so generous and I misjudged the distance to their ancient drop pole. It being almost 90* to the intended fall I didn’t even consider it a hazard. Never occurred to me to check the pole for soundness. Could have killed anyone who just bumped into it. My partner and I found some solace in the fact we accidentally eliminated it as a hidden hazard.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Sure is humbling. I try to be safe. Eyeball the situation and think through my approach on every tree regardless of size before cutting - sometimes just seconds and other times several minutes up to much thought over days with some hazard trees. This was a several minute tree with the LO in tow. Knocking the telephone pole down is what really bugs me. Could have killed someone driving by. I always take a full circle view. I even explained to the LO that I wouldn’t cut the tree if it were remotely possible to hit the power lines as not only is that too dangerous our power company will fall trees in range for free. He pointed out that the power lines were across the road and clearly out of range. Telephone company isn’t so generous and I misjudged the distance to their ancient drop pole. It being almost 90* to the intended fall I didn’t even consider it a hazard. Never occurred to me to check the pole for soundness. Could have killed anyone who just bumped into it. My partner and I found some solace in the fact we accidentally eliminated it as a hidden hazard.
> 
> Ron


Also remember this if you get a bill for that line.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Plan to let them know in the morning that their 50 year old post is in the ditch. I doubt they will own up to ownership. Company has changed at least twice since installation. It served an abandoned residence. Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Plan to let them know in the morning that their 50 year old post is in the ditch. I doubt they will own up to ownership. Company has changed at least twice since installation. It served an abandoned residence. Ron


I don't think I'd let them know, I'd let think the wind or snow took it down if it's not in service. (Cough) (cough) no service there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

I didn't look this up, but was informed that the black locust was imported from Europe in the 1800's to be used as fence posts because of their ability to ward off insects, and resistance to rot.but, like every investment I make, steel posts became cheap and easy obtained for the pioneers to fence off the land. So locust trees that were once grown in plots proliferated, and became a great big thorny weed.several of the old tree plantations in central and northern Idaho, so I'm told.. If anyone wishes to elaborate on this subject, I am all ears.. No hard feelings if I'm wrong, or maybe even kinda right.. I love to learn.. Cheers. K


----------



## bitzer

Ron-sounds like you misjudged the weight of the canopy. You can only thin out your hinge so far on bigger trees with any good results. Sounds like you could have used a jack. If you did on a 25" tree you'd set the hinge farther ahead so as not to put so much pressure on it. The locust I've cut had long fibers and swung to beat the band. Every tree within a species can be different tho due to growing conditions, age, etc. 

Walnut will chair easily similar to an ash or white oak, but they will also swing all day too. We don't have sycamore up here.

We used locust for our warships in 1812. They claimed the cannonballs bounced right off.


----------



## edwardo

Skeans said:


> Ron we are all learning all the time if I wasn't learning I'd sure hope I'd be dead or looking for another profession. To give you an idea I'm going to be demoing a harvester a H14 Rottne I have to reteach my brain everything from where my feet have to be to where my fingers are on buttons. Then next week I'll be trying a 1270G my hands will to lay flat out, after that I maybe trying a ponsse where my hands are on a ball setup.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



locust can be really dangerous. It stands dead for eons & its easy to brush one & get **** flying. tops break out & there's nothing there but a big solid stick. A cutting partner was killed 4 or 5 years ago from a locust top that he busted out while wedging a tree.. I'd have gone the same route if I was 6 inches further back behind a tree that I was cutting that committed real slow, about the time I realized something was not right, I got a brisk ride into the dirt. There in the dirt I laid for several moments motionless after waking up. I was worried that maybe nothing would happen when I attempted to wiggle my foot or hand. That was the very first wakeup call back when I was green.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks edwardo. Not 400’ feet from my house I have two large locust as you described. I haven’t touched them because of the tops and have been waiting 15 years now for nature to take them down. Saturday ‘s tree was unlike any locust I have ever seen - looked like a tree is “supposed” to look. I didn’t mention in the earlier posts another surprise, but enough of the top was dead that really bad things could have happen. My partner and discussed where did all that dead wood come from as where were cleaning up. With the leaves off we missed it. I don’t knowingly beat on trees with dead over my head. Think I will leave any locust in the future.

Thanks for the warning. Sorry about your partner. Wasn’t that tragedy over in NC?

Ron

PS Saturday’s tree - dead stuff was wrist size but big enough to take seriously.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Thanks edwardo. Not 400’ feet from my house I have two large locust as you described. I haven’t touched them because of the tops and have been waiting 15 years now for nature to take them down. Saturday ‘s tree was unlike any locust I have ever seen - looked like a tree is “supposed” to look. I didn’t mention in the earlier posts another surprise, but enough of the top was dead that really bad things could have happen. My partner and discussed where did all that dead wood come from as where were cleaning up. With the leaves off we missed it. I don’t knowingly beat on trees with dead over my head. Think I will leave any locust in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the warning. Sorry about your partner. Wasn’t that tragedy over in NC?
> 
> Ron


Now don't get scared on us.

A healthy respect is in order, and a well earned fear.

You'll see another, size it up as you would any other, its just a tree, make an informed decision and if you still want to pass, then pass.


----------



## rwoods

Not to worry, I just don’t want to be too casual and get hurt or hurt someone. Those spindly locust stems are hard as a rock. A small piece would be like dropping a baseball bat. Small dead limbs are usually more typical and bust up upon impact. 

Ron


----------



## edwardo

rwoods said:


> Thanks edwardo. Not 400’ feet from my house I have two large locust as you described. I haven’t touched them because of the tops and have been waiting 15 years now for nature to take them down. Saturday ‘s tree was unlike any locust I have ever seen - looked like a tree is “supposed” to look. I didn’t mention in the earlier posts another surprise, but enough of the top was dead that really bad things could have happen. My partner and discussed where did all that dead wood come from as where were cleaning up. With the leaves off we missed it. I don’t knowingly beat on trees with dead over my head. Think I will leave any locust in the future.
> 
> Thanks for the warning. Sorry about your partner. Wasn’t that tragedy over in NC?
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS Saturday’s tree - dead stuff was wrist size but big enough to take seriously.



if it doesn't have to go than leaving it is probably wise. it will just become better & better firewood of you're into that. 
Yeah it was out in western NC. I have some strong feelings about that whole operation but the past is the past. 
Don't ever go to work for a logger who is also a progressive liberal......


----------



## northmanlogging

edwardo said:


> if it doesn't have to go than leaving it is probably wise. it will just become better & better firewood of you're into that.
> Yeah it was out in western NC. I have some strong feelings about that whole operation but the past is the past.
> Don't ever go to work for a logger who is also a progressive liberal......



Why? You no wan't health insurance, paid time off, a retirement plan, L+I insurance and a fair wage?

Or would you rather work under the table for a few dollars over minimum wage, cause that's what a "man" does?


----------



## Beetlejuice

May I? Been on both sides of the aisle, but must admit not in the logging industry, but in construction 40+ years. As an employer hated all the paperwork and new rules every 8 years, or 4 depending on the current whitehouse administration.. And the simple fact of being told that you have to carry all these programs or else..an employer's view (not all) is employees should be able to take care of themselves... I.E. put $$s aside for insurance, retirement, etc...and having worked for many employers, the general view is that the big guy at the top of the food chain has the money to pay for the benefits, because after all, it's us guys in the middle taking the chances and getting the work done.. No easy solution.. Just saying.. Thanks for letting me chime in.. Cheers. K


----------



## edwardo

northmanlogging said:


> Why? You no wan't health insurance, paid time off, a retirement plan, L+I insurance and a fair wage?
> 
> Or would you rather work under the table for a few dollars over minimum wage, cause that's what a "man" does?


last time I was under the table was when I was a teen. Why can't I have those things under a conservative boss? 
I was just thinking more in terms of individual disposition, though. You know, those folks who are always right. One morning I saw greed strong enough that safety was supplanted. In contrast I had been told all of these don't dos that would make you roll your eyes.
so, you leave a man's ax at the crummy, that you took responsibility for storing. & then refuse to go get it while also demanding production NOW. AND you're starting the axless man in a corner on a steep ridge? That chit kind of just blew me away. 10 minutes later & I'm responding to a hangup. went down, tapped a wedge, dodged a little ***** of a widowmaker (I took my buddy with me down the hill), then the radio shouts the question why there are no saws running. That was it. I told him I'd be right over to answer the question in person, hot enough to fu5k & ready to get my ass kicked.. I asked him what the in the fu5k did he think was going to happen sending a man who was still learning a lot into a corner with no ax & were in the fu7k did he get the idea that yelling at us was okay. Told him that this would be the first & last time that he was going to spout the fu7k off to me when his fuc&up caused everything. He seemed to have a change of feeling because he didn't say much. After that, I knew that all the hype I'd been hearing of & waiting for was just BS. My buddy who was still a little bit green busted 3 saws in way less than a year hell the boss did 2 saws. the loggers kept saying weird stuff, like they were hinting of who should be in charge of who...... It just got shittier & shittier. I finally bailed when he told me that If I was going to see my 84 year old grandmother for Thanksgiving, that I should just go ahead & stay there. not long after that my buddy got killed. He was ready to go back to Halliburton. I feel like I could have prevented that from happening, because I saw it coming.


----------



## rwoods

NM, I remember this from before. edwardo believes the employer put his former co-worker in over his head and he was killed as a result. Probably should just leave it at that. These situations will shake a man to his core - whether a co-worker or an employer. I feel for both of them.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

edwardo said:


> last time I was under the table was when I was a teen. Why can't I have those things under a conservative boss?
> I was just thinking more in terms of individual disposition, though. You know, those folks who are always right. One morning I saw greed strong enough that safety was supplanted. In contrast I had been told all of these don't dos that would make you roll your eyes.
> so, you leave a man's ax at the crummy, that you took responsibility for storing. & then refuse to go get it while also demanding production NOW. AND you're starting the axless man in a corner on a steep ridge? That chit kind of just blew me away. 10 minutes later & I'm responding to a hangup. went down, tapped a wedge, dodged a little ***** of a widowmaker (I took my buddy with me down the hill), then the radio shouts the question why there are no saws running. That was it. I told him I'd be right over to answer the question in person, hot enough to fu5k & ready to get my ass kicked.. I asked him what the in the fu5k did he think was going to happen sending a man who was still learning a lot into a corner with no ax & were in the fu7k did he get the idea that yelling at us was okay. Told him that this would be the first & last time that he was going to spout the fu7k off to me when his fuc&up caused everything. He seemed to have a change of feeling because he didn't say much. After that, I knew that all the hype I'd been hearing of & waiting for was just BS. My buddy who was still a little bit green busted 3 saws in way less than a year hell the boss did 2 saws. the loggers kept saying weird stuff, like they were hinting of who should be in charge of who...... It just got shittier & shittier. I finally bailed when he told me that If I was going to see my 84 year old grandmother for Thanksgiving, that I should just go ahead & stay there. not long after that my buddy got killed. He was ready to go back to Halliburton. I feel like I could have prevented that from happening, because I saw it coming.



for whatever reasons, ones political stance does not necessarily make them a good or bad boss, sounds like yer former boss was just an *******, they come in all strips.



rwoods said:


> NM, I remember this from before. edwardo believes the employer put his former co-worker in over his head and he was killed as a result. Probably should just leave it at that. These situations will shake a man to his core - whether a co-worker or an employer. I feel for both of them.
> 
> Ron



Ya but when have I been know to keep quiet?

As for making employers pay these things, who really believes that.
A: any of em would pay you enough to cover that stuff on your own
B: that any but a minority that did get paid enough, would actually put it away 
C: uncle sam would just filch it from us anyway.

Now most of them things 401k, vacation time, etc are not required, the employer knows that if competitive benefits are not offered, they won't find good people to fill the jobs needed.

Requiring health insurance to be covered, is wrong on many levels, and I don't agree with the ACA, but many folks wouldn't have health insurance without it, doesn't make it better... cause those employers that did cover health care before ACA where pretty good to work for anyway, them that didn't where not so good as a whole. 

As for being competitive in this current job market... you bet yer ass you have to be, folks that say they can't find a job are not looking, or are unemployable (read worthless, or incompetent, or scum bag).

First time in my memory since the 90's folks are hiring loggers out here, and having trouble finding them.

Equipment operators, welders, CDL drivers, general laborers are all in high demand, and making good money at jobs with good benefits.

But you have to show up, pass a UI (without studying) and show some competence, which frankly is missing in most candidates lately, no one knows how to swing a hammer any more, let alone the proper end of shovel to hold.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Not that it shows, but I do agree with everything you said.. I said 25-30 years ago that we weren't bringing youngens up through the ranks. In this economy I wish I was 25-3 yrs younger so I could cash in on some of this.. At 63 I'm still getting my 10-12 hrs a day in.. So, I'll stop the *****'en..it will be people like us that can and WILL swing that hammer that will save the computer generation..


----------



## rwoods

edwardo said:


> ... . not long after that my buddy got killed. He was ready to go back to Halliburton. _*I feel like I could have prevented that from happening*_, because I saw it coming.



Easy for me to say sitting here waiting for the snow, but man, don't take on that responsibility and resulting guilt. Maybe you could and maybe you couldn't - life is too short, and at times too hard, to hang on to what might should or could have been if you had done this or that. Remember him for who he was, warn yahoos like me, and carry on.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

The real question is does anyone want to save them?

their bed they can lie in it.


----------



## rwoods

NM, I have three daughters and three granddaughters. Those lying in their beds affects them more than us. Most of the two immediate generations before me seemed to have made great sacrifices for mine. Don't know about their predecessors, but likely they did as well. I'm no kin to Mother Theresa or Andrew Carnegie but I would like to leave this world in a little better shape than I found it. I believe you do to. I hope my kids do as well. If it takes extra effort to help these generations then it is good that folks like Beetlejuice are willing to roll up their sleeves and go to work. Ron


----------



## hseII

northmanlogging said:


> Oh no...
> 
> Well, my only suggestion, if you plan on continuing these escapades.
> 
> Get your self a Big Shot, some throw line and a couple throw bags. Makes it effortless to put a line 90' up a tree.
> 
> Follow that with some good arborist rigging line, (I like the 9/16 samson stable braid) add at least one snatch block for redirection and you can move the world.
> 
> Worst case scenerio it will keep the trees out of any high value targets.
> 
> As for locust, the only one I was ever involved in, I managed to talk our way out of doing, as it had all sorts of height and bad lean, with no where to go. At the time we neither one of us had insurance or anything.


Exactly.




rwoods said:


> Didn’t have time for pictures with only two of us to clean up the mess. Conventional face with a high back cut - thought it would vertically split and leave a flexible hinge. Nope, barely any flex, in fact none visible until I gutted it.
> 
> Unfamiliarity with the wood (lot harder and stiffer than I expected), too much weight, too low rope (probably 16’ due to vines), wrapping the rope from the road side instead of the open side and a rolling tug is my diagnosis of the failure. I could have stayed at the tree and stacked wedges but the hinge had gotten too thin for my liking - I thinned it several times after the wedges started pinging instead of moving. After each thinning I could drive them a little more. When the tree spun it put the pole in reach of the wide crown. Just slapped it lightly but unknown to us it was rotten at the base and ready to fall. Fortunately it was a short drop pole without a current connection.
> 
> The rest of the trees have no targets but I like things to fall at least close to where I intended. I don’t like surprises that a little knowledge can avoid.
> 
> Ron



Please Go Buy each, & become familiar with them: 
1. The Tree Climber’s Companion- Jeff Jepson- for the Knot Tying section alone. 
2. Professional Timber Falling, A Procedural Approach- D. Douglas Dent
3. To Fell A Tree- Jeff Jepson 







4. a. A Big Shot
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=455
Buy the kit along with a Hard Plastic, Rifle Length Gun case to store it in. 
4. b. An ATPA
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=11138

5. 5/8” Stable Braid- minimum, I would recommend 1- 200’ section & 1- 250’ section. Probably 1- 5/8” section, & 1- 3/4” or 7/8” section.

6. 4:1 or 5:1 MA
I have this one & I really like it. 
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=16398

This set up, with a few redirect pulleys, a few attachment slings/sections of rope, etc., & a basic understanding of knot tying would help your situation. 












Skeans said:


> If I'm unfamiliar with the wood I'll normally shy from something like that unless I have to, equipment to pull the tree in that direction. If I had to do that with a cat (I know some will same a skidder will work) to put winch tension on the tree before cutting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> NM, I have three daughters and three granddaughters. Those lying in their beds affects them more than us. Most of the two immediate generations before me seemed to have made great sacrifices for mine. Don't know about their predecessors, but likely they did as well. I'm no kin to Mother Theresa or Andrew Carnegie but I would like to leave this world in a little better shape than I found it. I believe you do to. I hope my kids do as well. If it takes extra effort to help these generations then it is good that folks like Beetlejuice are willing to roll up their sleeves and go to work. Ron



My ma would take in strays all the time, try and give em a fighting chance, most where just mooches and thieves. Stay with us 3-6 months, then rob the change jar, and what ever smokes where around and vacate without so much as a how do.

Some turned out ok.

So I'm not apposed to giving a hand up, but folks had better be reaching first. I've worked with a number of 20 somethings that had a fighting chance and where taking it for everything they could, and it makes me a little happier to know they are out there.

But then I've ran into others that are 25, no job, never had a job, no car, no license, lives with mom in a crappy apartment, plays video games all day, wants money...

But can't be bothered to sweat for it, and ***** all day about the blisters on their pretty little hands. Then leave at noon, and never bother to collect the money they didn't earn.


----------



## Beetlejuice

northmanlogging said:


> My ma would take in strays all the time, try and give em a fighting chance, most where just mooches and thieves. Stay with us 3-6 months, then rob the change jar, and what ever smokes where around and vacate without so much as a how do.
> 
> Some turned out ok.
> 
> So I'm not apposed to giving a hand up, but folks had better be reaching first. I've worked with a number of 20 somethings that had a fighting chance and where taking it for everything they could, and it makes me a little happier to know they are out there.
> 
> But then I've ran into others that are 25, no job, never had a job, no car, no license, lives with mom in a crappy apartment, plays video games all day, wants money...
> 
> But can't be bothered to sweat for it, and ***** all day about the blisters on their pretty little hands. Then leave at noon, and never bother to collect the money they didn't earn.


Just a quick chime in.. My folks were both elementary school teachers, and I think (know), that's where I get my philosophy.. Dad taught at the same school for 30 yrs and lived in the district also, so most of the volunteer work was for or through the school, and was well known throughout the neighborhood.. His favorite saying, (at least to me), was "don't try to change the world, just the little bit you live in, and always for the better".. Has served me well over the years as we live in one of the poorer neighborhoods, but everyone in this little section of the world knows that if I can help, I will try.. And I've found the flip/flip works also.. Sometimes I need a hand . mostly lifting rounds. Anyway, there ya have it, the world according to beetlejuice


----------



## northmanlogging

Well as some old cowboy used to say, "you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make em drink"

I offer help all the time, but it comes with the price of needing to do your part.

I'm not into hand outs and free anything, you wan't something you have to at the very least try. Point I'm making is these kids aren't even trying.


----------



## Beetlejuice

northmanlogging said:


> Well as some old cowboy used to say, "you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make em drink"
> 
> I offer help all the time, but it comes with the price of needing to do your part.
> 
> I'm not into hand outs and free anything, you wan't something you have to at the very least try. Point I'm making is these kids aren't even trying.


I have a quicky then must run.. I helped one of the Neighbors boys a couple years ago.. I say boy, but at 37 at the time was no boy. In and out of trouble forever, but I saw so much of me in him it was uncanny. He wanted to ride motorcycles, as I use to, and the only one I would part with was an old shovel. Up and running in couple weeks, and he has bloomed. Took a 180 degree turn and a joy to be around, works full time, a citizen again.. Not all situations turn out like this, but it does keep me going


----------



## rwoods

NM,

I believe we think more alike than our few words here can express. Takes more wisdom than I have to always know when to intervene and when to let the natural consequences reign. 

Now about them walnuts and sycamores, I am going to let them fall where they want to fall. Been on the fence for years about further investment in ropes, pulleys and such. Present assessment is I need something to get my throw rope further up in the tree. Three of us taking turns took longer to get the rope in the tree the short distance we did than it took to cut it - aging arms and shoulders compounded in my case with no innate ability.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> NM,
> 
> I believe we think more alike than our few words here can express. Takes more wisdom than I have to always know when to intervene and when to let the natural consequences reign.
> 
> Now about them walnuts and sycamores, I am going to let them fall where they want to fall. Been on the fence for years about further investment in ropes, pulleys and such. Present assessment is I need something to get my throw rope further up in the tree. Three of us taking turns took longer to get the rope in the tree the short distance we did than it took to cut it - aging arms and shoulders compounded in my case with no innate ability.
> 
> Ron



Everyone gets the same chance with me. Up to them after that.

Look into a big shot and throw line, cpule hundred and it only take minutes to chuck a line way up der


----------



## Beetlejuice

This is what works for me.. A year ago my wife bought me a winch, 3500 lb. from harbour freight..built the carriage to hold it to the front frame.. Real easy on s-10's.. Just take the hooks out and slide the other in and bolt it. Has a plug-in control with enough cord to go into the cab. AND, don't tell everyone but most of the time I go a wood'en by myself. Not smart, but I never made that claim.. 50' lead on the winch, and I carry about an extra 100' in just cable, with different chokes and the like. It's kinda eye opening the first couple times, but gets easier every time.. Il always real careful to pick and choose trees.. I have visions of having the truck snatched right out front underneath me.. Hasn't happened yet.. Won't, I don't think, if I keep my head..after all, an S-10 just doesn't weigh that much. Like going to a gun fight with a squirt pistol. Anyway.. That's how I survive.. Cheers. K


----------



## northmanlogging

If you plan on using light trucks, i.e. pick up trucks of all sizes.

Be sure to go through a block to redirect and get the pull low.

Going straight up the tree from something as light as a PU, if and when the tree want's to go back wards, it lifts the weight off the tires, reducing traction, farther it drifts less traction you get.

So even if ye ole S10 doesn't go airborn it can surely slip and slide and cause just as much harm.

Redirecting to keep the line low, at least the truck won't take off and has a better chance of finding purchase. it will also allow the tension on the winch to come from a static point, rather then swinging and putting all sorts of strange stresses on a weak little frame, also static positions are predictable positions.

I try and do this with the skidder even, cause I've had them move the machine before, and that is a bad day if not dealt with in a hurry.


----------



## hseII

northmanlogging said:


> If you plan on using light trucks, i.e. pick up trucks of all sizes.
> 
> Be sure to go through a block to redirect and get the pull low.
> 
> Going straight up the tree from something as light as a PU, if and when the tree want's to go back wards, it lifts the weight off the tires, reducing traction, farther it drifts less traction you get.
> 
> So even if ye ole S10 doesn't go airborn it can surely slip and slide and cause just as much harm.
> 
> Redirecting to keep the line low, at least the truck won't take off and has a better chance of finding purchase. it will also allow the tension on the winch to come from a static point, rather then swinging and putting all sorts of strange stresses on a weak little frame, also static positions are predictable positions.
> 
> I try and do this with the skidder even, cause I've had them move the machine before, and that is a bad day if not dealt with in a hurry.



Agreed.


----------



## Skeans

This should be interesting since they already have logmax as well.
https://www.komatsuforest.us/Media/Newsroom/Komatsu-to-acquire-Quadco-and-Southstar-operations

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

northmanlogging said:


> If you plan on using light trucks, i.e. pick up trucks of all sizes.
> 
> Be sure to go through a block to redirect and get the pull low.
> 
> Going straight up the tree from something as light as a PU, if and when the tree want's to go back wards, it lifts the weight off the tires, reducing traction, farther it drifts less traction you get.
> 
> So even if ye ole S10 doesn't go airborn it can surely slip and slide and cause just as much harm.
> 
> Redirecting to keep the line low, at least the truck won't take off and has a better chance of finding purchase. it will also allow the tension on the winch to come from a static point, rather then swinging and putting all sorts of strange stresses on a weak little frame, also static positions are predictable positions.
> 
> I try and do this with the skidder even, cause I've had them move the machine before, and that is a bad day if not dealt with in a hurry.


All, great advice.. You're right about the bad day.. Haven't had one yet,,,,,,but yet being the operative word... Thanks for the input. Im'a thinking common sense will, and has been my friend.. But, I really look forward to the headrush that comes with disaster.. Cheers, K


----------



## rwoods

No ropes or wedge pounding today. Cut 7 or 8 standing dead red oaks in a logged out patch. No going against the lean on these - just picked the safest place to cut on the back side given the overhead hazard then let the lean help me put it there. Only one fell a few degrees off. One 40" plus at the cut, one 18" and the rest about an 1" to 4" longer than my 25" bar. 

Nothing exciting about my cutting for you guys but I took some pictures of the logger's stumps since I have never seen stumps like them - maybe bitzer or some other more east hardwood cutter has seen this type of cut. When I saw the first stump I thought it was a mistake but then I saw they were all done the same way. Looks to be a conventional face with the top cut bypassing the lower level cut. I saw at least one that looked to be a back bore with a trigger. Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> No ropes or wedge pounding today. Cut 7 or 8 standing dead red oaks in a logged out patch. No going against the lean on these - just picked the safest place to cut on the back side given the overhead hazard then let the lean help me put it there. Only one fell a few degrees off. One 40" plus at the cut, one 18" and the rest about an 1" to 4" longer than my 25" bar.
> 
> Nothing exciting about my cutting for you guys but I took some pictures of the logger's stumps since I have never seen stumps like them - maybe bitzer or some other more east hardwood cutter has seen this type of cut. When I saw the first stump I thought it was a mistake but then I saw they were all done the same way. Looks to be a conventional face with the top cut bypassing the lower level cut. I saw at least one that looked to be a back bore with a trigger. Ron
> 
> View attachment 630240
> View attachment 630242
> View attachment 630243
> View attachment 630246


Almost looks like stump jumping

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Here are my last three of the day. The first picture shows how I cut that ill acting locust last week. You can see the high back cut with the hinge breaking down low; the back side was gone out of this tree. The middle two pictures show a more conventional cut. The last two pictures are of my last tree of the day. I was having real trouble seeing with all the dead and dust today. I dusted this one off to see that my angle cut was coming in too high so I bored a back stop to simply remove a block and not go too deep. I thought the hinge would peel too but it didn't - maybe that top shelf created by my over-cutting cause it to break instead of splitting first. I am trying to ease some of these trees to the ground - at least initially to give me more time to get out of Dodge and to accelerate the top slowly to lessen the chance of it breaking off. That is why I use a high back cut on these dead trees (the locust last week was a failed attempt to create a flexible hinge to guide the tree almost to the ground). Is there a better way, especially when you shouldn't be beating a wedge?

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Skeans said:


> Almost looks like stump jumping
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Pretty close, but they do seem to have a small face. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

On the loggers stuff, looks like they are nipping the heart out to prevent fiber pull. And using short bars to do it. I've heard of folks using a 3pt to prevent this, especially on walnut etc.

On yer stuff, if you planning on a block face, which is what it looks like to me, you have to be careful about gouges in the hold wood, the idea is a nice smooth transition, any gouge will likely be the first spot to fail. Same goes for sizwheels. Almost better to bore the vertical portion, then match up the two cuts very carefully.

Mileage may vary, but I've found that if you stick with it long enough, and watch the top (or bobber wedge) once the tree starts to move even a little bit, just let it do its thing, watching for stalls of course and just giving it a little tickle to keep it going. Once it passes a certain point gravity is simply too much and will continue to drag it down. The trick is knowing when there is nothing you can do and its time to vacate the premises.

I used to love sticking with em and having that big ole BOOM when they hit, just torching em right off the stump, lately I've found there is a certain grace when the hold wood and face depth/angle, are perfect and a tree appears to float to the ground, with just a little thud at the end. Took me a long time to get that combination figured out....

But the big key was to watch for movement, and let that movement be your guide.


----------



## bitzer

rwoods said:


> No ropes or wedge pounding today. Cut 7 or 8 standing dead red oaks in a logged out patch. No going against the lean on these - just picked the safest place to cut on the back side given the overhead hazard then let the lean help me put it there. Only one fell a few degrees off. One 40" plus at the cut, one 18" and the rest about an 1" to 4" longer than my 25" bar.
> 
> Nothing exciting about my cutting for you guys but I took some pictures of the logger's stumps since I have never seen stumps like them - maybe bitzer or some other more east hardwood cutter has seen this type of cut. When I saw the first stump I thought it was a mistake but then I saw they were all done the same way. Looks to be a conventional face with the top cut bypassing the lower level cut. I saw at least one that looked to be a back bore with a trigger. Ron
> 
> View attachment 630240
> View attachment 630242
> View attachment 630243
> View attachment 630246




Ron looks like the guy cut the same wood at least twice from both sides. Sloppy and inefficient. Nothing special there. Short bar action at it's finest.


----------



## bitzer

rwoods said:


> Here are my last three of the day. The first picture shows how I cut that ill acting locust last week. You can see the high back cut with the hinge breaking down low; the back side was gone out of this tree. The middle two pictures show a more conventional cut. The last two pictures are of my last tree of the day. I was having real trouble seeing with all the dead and dust today. I dusted this one off to see that my angle cut was coming in too high so I bored a back stop to simply remove a block and not go too deep. I thought the hinge would peel too but it didn't - maybe that top shelf created by my over-cutting cause it to break instead of splitting first. I am trying to ease some of these trees to the ground - at least initially to give me more time to get out of Dodge and to accelerate the top slowly to lessen the chance of it breaking off. That is why I use a high back cut on these dead trees (the locust last week was a failed attempt to create a flexible hinge to guide the tree almost to the ground). Is there a better way, especially when you shouldn't be beating a wedge?
> 
> Ron
> 
> View attachment 630250
> View attachment 630251
> View attachment 630253
> View attachment 630254
> View attachment 630255




Ron with your last stump it looks like you're putting in a block face which is a good idea in these rotten trees. It exposes as much fiber as possible for maximum steerage. Use a snipe on the stump as well. Like northy said you can not bypass your cuts at all when you put in a block. It will break before it canceling the effect which you can see very clearly in the picture. If you don't wish to take a lot of time putting in a block put in a wide face and a snipe on the opposite. Like a Humboldt and snipe on the butt or conventional and snipe on the stump. The key is to keep the tree moving until it hits the ground. Go deep on your faces to to minimize wedging and use gravity. As long as you have you lean judged correctly that is. 50% or better will save you a lot of trouble. The Snipes will keep the tree from blowing up/splitting because when/if they stall they fall into the snipe and keep moving.


----------



## Bwildered

If you lower your backcut to near level with the front you'll find they will go over easier, once they start to tip you can fully retreat, because of the reduced stump step there is has an increased risk of the log coming back over the stump , as said go with the lean & avoid wedging dead trees.


----------



## rwoods

Couldn’t figure the consistent over-cut. From the replies I assume just consistently wrong. You guys would have hated this site. Lots of waste due to fallen and dead I trees that should have been logged years earlier and seemingly every once decent young tree now scarred into worthlessness due to the logging.

Thanks for the pointers. I figured my own over-cut on the “block” face is what caused the hinge to break at the top, but I wasn’t sure. The block was made to backstop cuts that weren’t going to meet where I wanted. I use block cuts fairly regularly when cutting small green tires in situations where there is no way to avoid landing on something that you don’t really want to hurt. 

As to busting the stem, I am just cutting firewood so I don’t care how hard it lands or if it busts on impact so long as it isn’t throwing stuff down on me or at me. As I am sure you guys have seen happen, I don’t want a stem to leave the top behind to fall on me so I am trying for a hinge that will soft start a fall. I have seen a vertical bore made behind a hinge, but I am not the best shot in the world nor the best judge of how thick a hinge should be. And with .404 full skip, boring dead hardwood can be a rough ride for both me and the saw.


Ron


----------



## rwoods

Bwildered said:


> If you lower your backcut to near level with the front you'll find they will go over easier, once they start to tip you can fully retreat, because of the reduced stump step there is has an increased risk of the log coming back over the stump , as said go with the lean & avoid wedging dead trees.



Bewildered, I don’t understand the reduced step part. Explain, please. I thought the higher the step the less likely the stem would come back. If I an increasing the risk I need to stop as that is one of my objectives with the high back cut. With my poor skills, I thought the biggest risk with a high back cut and a conventional face is over cutting and having only an illusion of a hinge. 

Ron


----------



## hseII

rwoods said:


> Bewildered, I don’t understand the reduced step part. Explain, please. I thought the higher the step the less likely the stem would come back. If I an increasing the risk I need to stop as that is one of my objectives with the high back cut.
> 
> I thought the biggest risk with a high back cut and a conventional face is over cutting and having only an illusion of a hinge.
> 
> Ron



More-so On the Illusion with a Dead one because you don’t know the condition of the Heart Wood.

He’s on some kind of mind altering drugs. 

Are these trees solid enough to put a rope on them to help?

I dropped a larger Sourwood tree in a back yard earlier that I thought was still in fair shape: it had fungi growing at the flares, but it sounded well with an axe. 

I’m glad I put that line in it because the Stump was already compromised before I ever touched the tree. 

Another “Cheap” Lesson Learned.

As far as the cuts, if it’s leaning the way you want it to go, a Humbolt, snipe, a bore cut leaving a heavier hinge, & then a trigger would be my choice as I see you brought enough bar.

Don’t “BS” it: cut the trigger from the outside & a 3-4” below the back cut, not on the suddenly rapidly moving tree.

I don’t care for cutting healthy trees with a Too-shorts, but I Darn Sure don’t care for short Bars on a dead or rotten tree, aka Sketchy tree. 

Keep Lookin Up, with a Path Beat Out & Your Skid Lid On.


----------



## Bwildered

rwoods said:


> Bewildered, I don’t understand the reduced step part. Explain, please. I thought the higher the step the less likely the stem would come back. If I an increasing the risk I need to stop as that is one of my objectives with the high back cut. With my poor skills, I thought the biggest risk with a high back cut and a conventional face is over cutting and having only an illusion of a hinge.
> 
> Ron


The greater the difference between the backcut & the scarf, the more you have to reduce the thickness of the hinge. Just imagine you put the backcut 1 ft above the scarf, you could vertually overcut the back cut if the tree didn't have much of a lean & it wouldn't fall because it has to split the hinge vertically as well as shear it horizontally.
And yes with the cuts on the same level there is an increased risk of the tree coming backwards off the stump if there is a hang up or a similar problem.
Thanski


----------



## rwoods

Bwildered said:


> The greater the difference between the backcut & the scarf, the more you have to reduce the thickness of the hinge. Just imagine you put the backcut 1 ft above the scarf, you could vertually overcut the back cut if the tree didn't have much of a lean & it wouldn't fall because it has to split the hinge vertically as well as shear it horizontally.
> ... .
> Thanski



Last week’s locust took me to school on that point. Intellectually I knew that but the locust proved it. Not a real big factor on some of our oaks when green. Of course, I am talking a couple of inches not a foot.



Bwildered said:


> ... .
> And yes with the cuts on the same level there is an increased risk of the tree coming backwards off the stump if there is a hang up or a similar problem.
> Thanski



I read your original post to say just the opposite which is why I asked.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## rwoods

hseII said:


> More-so On the Illusion with a Dead one because you don’t know the condition of the Heart Wood.
> 
> He’s on some kind of mind altering drugs.
> 
> Are these trees solid enough to put a rope on them to help?
> 
> I dropped a larger Sourwood tree in a back yard earlier that I thought was still in fair shape: it had fungi growing at the flares, but it sounded well with an axe.
> 
> I’m glad I put that line in it because the Stump was already compromised before I ever touched the tree.
> 
> Another “Cheap” Lesson Learned.
> 
> As far as the cuts, if it’s leaning the way you want it to go, a Humbolt, snipe, a bore cut leaving a heavier hinge, & then a trigger would be my choice as I see you brought enough bar.
> 
> Don’t “BS” it: cut the trigger from the outside & a 3-4” below the back cut, not on the suddenly rapidly moving tree.
> 
> I don’t care for cutting healthy trees with a Too-shorts, but I Darn Sure don’t care for short Bars on a dead or rotten tree, aka Sketchy tree.
> 
> Keep Lookin Up, with a Path Beat Out & Your Skid Lid On.



Only have one left to cut which I somehow missed. I cut almost zero large dead trees; usually just plate size. See quite a few dying trees due to storm damage. 

As to a rope, all of these had easily discenable leans and only two or three stub branches - all in the very top - with little on the ground to avoid, so I just picked the safest place for me to stand in case a stub let go and cut with the lean as much as I could. If I were younger, I would learn how to put a rope high on a stem like the pine you posted. Climbing is not in my future and except for these standing deads, I don’t encounter trees of that height without lower limbs.

As to the bar, on the first and biggest I was kicking myself for not bringing a longer bar. Also the one that fell a little off was due in part to jockeying with a short bar.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## hseII

rwoods said:


> Only have one left to cut which I somehow missed. I cut almost zero large dead trees; usually just plate size. See quite a few dying trees due to storm damage.
> 
> As to a rope, all of these had easily discenable leans and only two or three stub branches - all in the very top - with little on the ground to avoid, so I just picked the safest place for me to stand in case a stub let go and cut with the lean as much as I could. If I were younger, I would learn how to put a rope high on a stem like the pine you posted. Climbing is not in my future and except for these standing deads, I don’t encounter trees of that height without lower limbs.
> 
> As to the bar, on the first and biggest I was kicking myself for not bringing a longer bar. Also the one that fell a little off was due in part to jockeying with a short bar.
> 
> Thanks, Ron



For Future Reference. 





Throw Line
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=16928

14oz Throw Weight
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=16843

APTA
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=11138

12 gram CO2 @ $0.52/ per 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00G...2+gram+co2&dpPl=1&dpID=51dZqNH5-qL&ref=plSrch

5/8” Stable Braid
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=3&item=1443

No Climbing Necessary.


----------



## rwoods

Two questions:

Unless I had the mechanical means to simply pull the tree over why would I induce forces on a top that I am already afraid may bust off just with the acceleration induced by the falling stem?

Can you make a tie like you showed in your earlier picture without climbing? 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Unless I had the mechanical means to simply pull the tree over why would I induce forces on a top that I am already afraid may bust off just with the acceleration induced by the falling stem?
> 
> Can you make a tie like you showed in your earlier picture without climbing?
> 
> Ron



depending on the condition of tree, a rope up high puts an insane amount of leverage onto the tree, with just a little force.

I wouldn't recommend pulling on anything that wasn't solid though, as far as junky tops go, a good jerk of the line while no one is under em tends to knock anything sketchy out for you.

Instead of the Afta, I highly recommend the Big Shot though, just a really big sling shot, but same principle as the afta


----------



## northmanlogging

also a Bowline with a shackle or steel caribiner is all I use to tie the rope up a tree. Some folks just use a running bowline, but I don't like the friction it puts on the rope, a hard pull can cut the line if your not careful.

Throw line and weight gets it up and over a good tall limb, 

Drag bull line up and over (i suggest gloves) then work it around to the rope is around tree, tie bowline, put shackle through bowline loop, and around free end of rope, making sure the bolt is on the loop side, drag it up until it cinches tight. Sometimes takes some fiddling with to get it positioned in a good spot, but yer feet will never leave the ground.

I really should make a really long video about this....


----------



## rwoods

I use a shackle. I also use a little shackle as the weight for my homemade throw line - have to be real careful when pulling a stuck line free as you could lose some teeth or something worse. The weight of the little shackle is part of our height limitation. Never saw my dad use a rope to fall but did to cut big limbs. He used an old rod & reel for his homemade throw line. Short steel rod and a heavy lead sinker - a two inch or so donut looking thing.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> I use a shackle. I also use a little shackle as the weight for my homemade throw line - have to be real careful when pulling a stuck line free as you could lose some teeth or something worse. The weight of the little shackle is part of our height limitation. Never saw my dad use a rope to fall but did to cut big limbs. He used an old rod & reel for his homemade throw line. Short steel rod and a heavy lead sinker - a two inch or so donut looking thing.
> 
> Ron


Untie the weight if you need to rethrow... few seconds rehooking it save so much time dicking with hung up weights.

Slippery clove hitch on the throw bags, or just unscrew a shackle


----------



## rwoods

Got to have some kind of weight. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Got to have some kind of weight. Ron


Throw with the weight, then untie weight if you need to drag it back over, then retie, and rethrow...

Many a time the weight has spun around a branch and then either I need to cut the throw line, climb the tree or try and break the branch its looped around, so if ya untie the weight before pulling up and over, it won't flip around any branches.

I really need to make a video explaining all this...


----------



## rwoods

NM, we’re talking different things here. I’m talking about a weight that is too high to reach and is already hung up. Usually comes loose with a tug or two, but watch out when it does. Maybe I should just get a shot bag to replace the shackle.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

Ron would something like this do you better then a rope? Personally I'm a jack guy I don't trust rope unless it's cable and even then I'm iffy known guys killed pulling timber over it's better to push them.






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> NM, we’re talking different things here. I’m talking about a weight that is too high to reach and is already hung up. Usually comes loose with a tug or two, but watch out when it does. Maybe I should just get a shot bag to replace the shackle.
> 
> Ron


No we're on the same line, I remove the weight before pulling it up, so it don't ever get hung up.

Other wise if its up high and hung its back to plan B = new line, or plan C = Climb it.


----------



## hseII

rwoods said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Unless I had the mechanical means to simply pull the tree over why would I induce forces on a top that I am already afraid may bust off just with the acceleration induced by the falling stem?
> 
> Can you make a tie like you showed in your earlier picture without climbing?
> 
> Ron



1. You can put a consistent pull, often as a back up to wedges, with a bull rope & a set of fours/ 4:1- 5:1 Mechanical advantage.

2. Absolutely you can; that’s why I’ve referenced it 3 times now. Use the APTA to shoot a throw line to the crotch or limb of your choice. I try to hook the throw line on the back side of the tree so I can get a rope set with 1 shot, but you can do it with 2 also. Then use your throw line to pull your Bull/Rigging line into position. 

All my Rigging lines have at least 1 Sewn Eye so I can attach a shackle & Pull the slack out, thus having a rope around the tree & shackled back to itself.


----------



## hseII

northmanlogging said:


> Throw with the weight, then untie weight if you need to drag it back over, then retie, and rethrow...
> 
> Many a time the weight has spun around a branch and then either I need to cut the throw line, climb the tree or try and break the branch its looped around, so if ya untie the weight before pulling up and over, it won't flip around any branches.
> 
> I really need to make a video explaining all this...



Yes!!

I’ve lost 3 favorite throw bags because I thought I could “make it work.”

Now I do like you, if I’m repositioning, the bag comes off.


----------



## hseII

Skeans said:


> Ron would something like this do you better then a rope? Personally I'm a jack guy I don't trust rope unless it's cable and even then I'm iffy known guys killed pulling timber over it's better to push them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I’ve seen that & I wonder about them.

My Pull line has an MBS of 19,000lbs: I Haven’t gotten anywhere close to 1/4 of that.

I try to stay at 1/5 or less of the MBS. 

I Encourage The Practice of Treat Rope Like All Rigging & Inspect Before Each Use.


----------



## rwoods

hseII said:


> 1. You can put a consistent pull, often as a back up to wedges, with a bull rope & a set of fours/ 4:1- 5:1 Mechanical advantage.
> 
> 2. Absolutely you can; that’s why I’ve referenced it 3 times now. Use the APTA to shoot a throw line to the crotch or limb of your choice. I try to hook the throw line on the back side of the tree so I can get a rope set with 1 shot, but you can do it with 2 also. Then use your throw line to pull your Bull/Rigging line into position.
> 
> All my Rigging lines have at least 1 Sewn Eye so I can attach a shackle & Pull the slack out, thus having a rope around the tree & shackled back to itself.




It appears I am miscommunicating. 

Question #1 - I was asking why would I want to put a load on a iffy top and then work under it. I’m not talking about sound trees.

Question 2 - I was asking how without climbing you got a) three and 1/2 wraps around the stem and b) no looping over a limb. None of the videos show a tie or whatever you want to call your connection of the pull line to the tree. I was not questioning whether the guns could shoot a line that high. I’ve seen similar videos before as well as a few potato guns in action.

Ron


----------



## hseII

rwoods said:


> It appears I am miscommunicating.
> 
> Question #1 - I was asking why would I want to put a load on a iffy top and then work under it. I’m not talking about sound trees.
> 
> Question 2 - I was asking how without climbing you got a) three and 1/2 wraps around the stem and b) no looping over a limb. None of the videos show a tie or whatever you want to call your connection of the pull line to the tree. I was not questioning whether the guns could shoot a line that high. I’ve seen similar videos before as well as a few potato guns in action.
> 
> Ron



1. If it’s that rotten, pull it over. 

2. I’m sometimes a little overzealous with my wraps when afforded the opportunity of my hooks: that’s one of my things.

Had I not broken the cheap throw line to begin with,( I’ve since rectified that), the pull rope would have been resting on the 1st limb of the tree, some 8 feet above my wrapping.


----------



## rwoods

Skeans said:


> Ron would something like this do you better then a rope? Personally I'm a jack guy I don't trust rope unless it's cable and even then I'm iffy known guys killed pulling timber over it's better to push them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I assume this is in reference to my screw up with the locust a week ago and not yesterday’s falling of dead oaks. Just the looks of a jack stick scares me given not only is it on the same side of the tree as the cutter but it is relying on the ground for support. Also looks like it could easily twist. Make have worked fine IDK. A six thousand pound 4wd with a much higher pull point wasn’t enough. Just guessing that the truck had at least a 2000# pull with 4 times or more leverage than that particular jack stick (or whatever you call it).

Usually I don’t need anything more than gravity and a few wedges as where the tree lands isn’t much of a concern in most situations that I find myself. I used a rope mainly as a precaution around things I don’t want to accidentally hit. I have intentionally pulled (or tried to pull) probably less than a half of dozen trees. The last time before the locust was probably 5 years ago. I say most here hand fall more trees some day during the year than I do the whole year.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

hseII said:


> 1. If it’s that rotten, pull it over.
> 
> 2. I’m sometimes a little overzealous with my wraps when afforded the opportunity of my hooks: that’s one of my things.
> 
> Had I not broken the cheap throw line to begin with,( I’ve since rectified that), the pull rope would have been resting on the 1st limb of the tree, some 8 feet above my wrapping.




I don’t know how rotten it is at the top. I am just being cautious. My falling is voluntary. And in part to keep other volunteers safe.

I liked your wraps, but don’t know how you can pull that up the stem or otherwise do it from the ground.

Ron


----------



## hseII

rwoods said:


> I don’t know how rotten it is at the top. I am just being cautious. My falling is voluntary. And in part to keep other volunteers safe.
> 
> I liked your wraps, but don’t know how you can pull that up the stem or otherwise do it from the ground.
> 
> Ron



You can normally tension a line & if the Bark isn’t falling off, unless it’s an Ash, you’re normally good. 

Wraps aren’t necessary if you hang a limb, which is what I normally do. That was overkill.


----------



## rwoods

Most of what I cut yesterday had three inches or so of bark and dust with poison ivy holding the bark on (I ingested quite a bit of both and the Bugzeyes were almost useless). On some you couln’t see where you cut as it would fill up with dust and just blend in. However, at the cut all but one were hard as a rock from the dust ring to the center. Super firewood. Didn’t inspect the tops after falling so I don’t know their condition. Real shame that they didn’t get cut sooner for timber.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> I assume this is in reference to my screw up with the locust a week ago and not yesterday’s falling of dead oaks. Just the looks of a jack stick scares me given not only is it on the same side of the tree as the cutter but it is relying on the ground for support. Also looks like it could easily twist. Make have worked fine IDK. A six thousand pound 4wd with a much higher pull point wasn’t enough. Just guessing that the truck had at least a 2000# pull with 4 times or more leverage than that particular jack stick (or whatever you call it).
> 
> Usually I don’t need anything more than gravity and a few wedges as where the tree lands isn’t much of a concern in most situations that I find myself. I used a rope mainly as a precaution around things I don’t want to accidentally hit. I have intentionally pulled (or tried to pull) probably less than a half of dozen trees. The last time before the locust was probably 5 years ago. I say most here hand fall more trees some day during the year than I do the whole year.
> 
> Ron



It scares me as well but even on dead wood we'll jack them sometimes to keep from beating wedges. Personally I don't fall much anymore since we're thinning 25 year old stands all the time.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Most of what I cut yesterday had three inches or so of bark and dust with poison ivy holding the bark on (I ingested quite a bit of both and the Bugzeyes were almost useless). On some you couln’t see where you cut as it would fill up with dust and just blend in. However, at the cut all but one were hard as a rock from the dust ring to the center. Super firewood. Didn’t inspect the tops after falling so I don’t know their condition. Real shame that they didn’t get cut sooner for timber.
> 
> Ron


Those bug eyes suck for fines or when it's raining I gave up on them and went back to safety glasses with a slight tint that look like a sun glass.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

You are using a hydraulic tree jack you cut out a shelf for as opposed to the stick, don’t you. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Until yesterday I swore by the Bugzeyes - primarily due to heat and sweat. If I cut this stuff regularly I would also wear a paper or cloth filter mask. Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> You are using a hydraulic tree jack you cut out a shelf for as opposed to the stick, don’t you. Ron


I do, but our timber is larger where we can fit a jack or jacks into. The stick is scary that's for sure but it was made for smaller shorter timber then what we have out here. I think the smallest I've fit the 45 ton jack with plates in is 28", when I had a back pack set of Silvey big jacks I think the smallest I could fit a single ram was 26" and that was pushing the limits.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fool skip

Skeans said:


> I do, but our timber is larger where we can fit a jack or jacks into. The stick is scary that's for sure but it was made for smaller shorter timber then what we have out here. I think the smallest I've fit the 45 ton jack with plates in is 28", when I had a back pack set of Silvey big jacks I think the smallest I could fit a single ram was 26" and that was pushing the limits.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have a lot of stories about those big Silvey Tree Savers. I lived a short distance from their factory/shop. I always got to them in for repairs for our company [expensive]. One time I was packing a set through a big brush patch and fell over backwards between two windfalls. Both the jacks and the ram were in the backpack. I was pinned like a flipped over turtle. I finally hollered up my a partner. He came over and laughed till he almost cried. It cost me a half-rack of Bud to get out of that one. After that, I always carried 1 ram in each hand and the pump in the backpack. We jacked a lot [big timber, broken ground].


----------



## Skeans

fool skip said:


> I have a lot of stories about those big Silvey Tree Savers. I lived a short distance from their factory/shop. I always got to them in for repairs for our company [expensive]. One time I was packing a set through a big brush patch and fell over backwards between two windfalls. Both the jacks and the ram were in the backpack. I was pinned like a flipped over turtle. I finally hollered up my a partner. He came over and laughed till he almost cried. It cost me a half-rack of Bud to get out of that one. After that, I always carried 1 ram in each hand and the pump in the backpack. We jacked a lot [big timber, broken ground].


I made it down to Jack's shop before he retired to fix my pro sharp at no charge they were great guys down there and will be missed in the industry. The jacks always sucked to carry it seemed like they were need down in some nasty hole with a long bar or through a nasty patch of vine maples that'd hang you up like turtle going no where.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Chucking lines and pulling sticks


----------



## rwoods

Attaching your pull line to the throw rope like that is cheating. You should pull a looped three braid 1” rope with shackle up that tree with the pull line. FWIW, I could have blocked the road and electrocuted anyone who dared to touch the stem in half the time fooling with that rope took. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

While electrocuting people can be fun.

its not worth the 15 to life.

All told I think I had an hour into that one tree, finding and moving rigging, rigging tree, finding and retrieving saw, tensioning, cutting, limbing, bucking etc.

Compared to the $10000 minimum that the power company charges for fixing lines, its well worth the time.

Things go a lot faster and generally smoother with 2 people for this kind of work, but as mentioned in the vid, taint no one worth a **** that can actually show up and do what I ask of them. As it is I probably put 7 miles on my boots just getting the rigging sorted in a day like this.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> While electrocuting people can be fun.
> 
> its not worth the 15 to life.
> 
> All told I think I had an hour into that one tree, finding and moving rigging, rigging tree, finding and retrieving saw, tensioning, cutting, limbing, bucking etc.
> 
> Compared to the $10000 minimum that the power company charges for fixing lines, its well worth the time.
> 
> Things go a lot faster and generally smoother with 2 people for this kind of work, but as mentioned in the vid, taint no one worth a **** that can actually show up and do what I ask of them. As it is I probably put 7 miles on my boots just getting the rigging sorted in a day like this.


Most of the time if you call they'll come drop the lines as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> Most of the time if you call they'll come drop the lines as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



They will happily drop the house hold supply lines, but they will not drop the high tension lines that supply multiple houses etc. 

Basically if there is a transformer after the spot you need to cross, its a no.

The lines I'm dealing with on this project supply several hundred customers.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> They will happily drop the house hold supply lines, but they will not drop the high tension lines that supply multiple houses etc.
> 
> Basically if there is a transformer after the spot you need to cross, its a no.
> 
> The lines I'm dealing with on this project supply several hundred customers.


Interesting we've had them dropped on a main roadway before it always helps with the pucker factor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

We are spoiled here. If there is a chance you’ll hit a line, pole or even an on the ground transformer, the power distributor will drop the tree. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Different states? Different rules?

They will drop the bigger lines, but I would have to pay for it then, and as slow as I work...

It would be different if there where less problematic trees, say one or 2, but the entire line next to this road are leaning just a little towards the road, and limb heavy on that side, road predates these trees, so they all need special attention

As it is I think I can get away with bull line and the Big Shot on most of em, 2 for sure will need climbed as they are waaaayyy to big for ropes, and will get cabled instead, and probably 2 jacks... gonna need help with them, to much for the Missus to be trusted alone with.

I would say things would be different if I had a proper log loader, since then you could positively hook from behind and pull em with the machine. But then the outfit that cleared a few acres next to the house here a month or so ago, had 2 shovels and a processor and managed to take out the power 3 times in as many weeks. Sketch trees get a line, and then I worry less.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> We are spoiled here. If there is a chance you’ll hit a line, pole or even an on the ground transformer, the power distributor will drop the tree. Ron



They are supposed to here... but they don't, so guys like me get hired.


----------



## rwoods

Not the law here and not all do, but paying to put a tree down is easier to absorb than trying to collect for the damage of a tree on the line or defending a suit blaming a death or serious burn on the power distributor. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Of course, they put it on the ground their way - which might mean chunking. Not much log money in that. Ron


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Different states? Different rules?
> 
> They will drop the bigger lines, but I would have to pay for it then, and as slow as I work...
> 
> It would be different if there where less problematic trees, say one or 2, but the entire line next to this road are leaning just a little towards the road, and limb heavy on that side, road predates these trees, so they all need special attention
> 
> As it is I think I can get away with bull line and the Big Shot on most of em, 2 for sure will need climbed as they are waaaayyy to big for ropes, and will get cabled instead, and probably 2 jacks... gonna need help with them, to much for the Missus to be trusted alone with.
> 
> I would say things would be different if I had a proper log loader, since then you could positively hook from behind and pull em with the machine. But then the outfit that cleared a few acres next to the house here a month or so ago, had 2 shovels and a processor and managed to take out the power 3 times in as many weeks. Sketch trees get a line, and then I worry less.


Easiest threat with them is ok if you don't drop them I'll leave the tree and land owners is killing them that normally gets the point across, as a land owner having trees along both along a road and of head wires we can opt out of their crews touching the timber. Last time they touched some of our stuff they had a suit for cutting a beautiful 5' fir for no reason after which they paid and haven't touched a tree without asking again.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> ... .
> 
> As it is I think I can get away with bull line and the Big Shot on most of em, *2 for sure will need climbed as they are waaaayyy to big for ropes, and will get cabled instead,* and probably 2 jacks... gonna need help with them, to much for the Missus to be trusted alone with.
> 
> ... .




Come on, NM. Quit hurting those trees with your spikes and save your back. Pull line and you pulls bull rope. Missus and bull rope pulls cable. Cable and something big pulls tree.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Come on, NM. Quit hurting those trees with your spikes and save your back. Pull line and you pulls bull rope. Missus and bull rope pulls cable. Cable and something big pulls tree.
> 
> Ron


Ya wanna help pull 120' of 1/2 cable 60' up a tree? With all the fuzzies of a poorly trimed splice hanging up on everything?

I might even let ya run muh new to me 084


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Ya wanna help pull 120' of 1/2 cable 60' up a tree? With all the fuzzies of a poorly trimed splice hanging up on everything?
> 
> I might even let ya run muh new to me 084


How many parts are still available for those old 084 anymore? Last cable I set in a tree involved a not so fun ride up on the heel rack of the shovel let's just say it's not my cup of tea and my shorts needed changed afterwards.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Teach me to run the 440A. You put the bull rope in the tree and I’ll pull up the cable.

Former local AS poster had an 084. Called it his firewood saw. He and I went to Terry Landrum’s first gtg together. He took it and a friend of mine took my SP125C. I was on stroke watch at the time so I couldn’t even carry my own saw much less run his 084. I know several were impressed with his firewood saw. He moved before I recovered so I never got to try it.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> How many parts are still available for those old 084 anymore? Last cable I set in a tree involved a not so fun ride up on the heel rack of the shovel let's just say it's not my cup of tea and my shorts needed changed afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Got a new piston and cyl today, gasket should be here tomorrow, plastics and what not probably not available, I imagine the fuel tank is a go fish. Most everything else is the same as an 088, except some of the anti vibe stuff, and that I hear you can modify the 088 stuff.

I got it for a song, literally, so I'm not to concerned about it, if it fires and spins a 50" bar I'll be happy, besides the internet has nearly everything else I would need for it anyway. Keeps me from buying a new 880 at like $2100 plus $400 in bar and chain.



rwoods said:


> Teach me to run the 440A. You put the bull rope in the tree and I’ll pull up the cable.
> 
> Former local AS poster had an 084. Called it his firewood saw. He and I went to Terry Landrum’s first gtg together. He took it and a friend of mine took my SP125C. I was on stroke watch at the time so I couldn’t even carry my own saw much less run his 084. I know several were impressed with his firewood saw. He moved before I recovered so I never got to try it.
> 
> Ron



The ole Deere is a ***** cat once you get past the psycho range transmission 2 shifters and 12 differnt speed and direction combinations... none of them just right, either too slow or too fast. Otherwise its mostly just sit in the cab well out of danger, and shove the winch lever forward when I flap my arms like a maniac, or nudge it when I signal to nudge it... Yet people still screw this up?

And the whole turning from the middle bit, can throw yer sense of direction a little bit at first, but easy to get used to.

For the cable it really is easier just to spur up and wrap a choker around em, need someone on the ground to tie off the cable so it can be hauled up though.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Got a new piston and cyl today, gasket should be here tomorrow, plastics and what not probably not available, I imagine the fuel tank is a go fish. Most everything else is the same as an 088, except some of the anti vibe stuff, and that I hear you can modify the 088 stuff.
> 
> I got it for a song, literally, so I'm not to concerned about it, if it fires and spins a 50" bar I'll be happy, besides the internet has nearly everything else I would need for it anyway. Keeps me from buying a new 880 at like $2100 plus $400 in bar and chain.
> 
> 
> 
> The ole Deere is a ***** cat once you get past the psycho range transmission 2 shifters and 12 differnt speed and direction combinations... none of them just right, either too slow or too fast. Otherwise its mostly just sit in the cab well out of danger, and shove the winch lever forward when I flap my arms like a maniac, or nudge it when I signal to nudge it... Yet people still screw this up?
> 
> And the whole turning from the middle bit, can throw yer sense of direction a little bit at first, but easy to get used to.
> 
> For the cable it really is easier just to spur up and wrap a choker around em, need someone on the ground to tie off the cable so it can be hauled up though.


400 is what I paid for my 60" with 2 chains at Madsen's, there's days I wish I would of got a 50" but the 60" will do everything I need and then some.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Once I get it running, probably Sat. Madsens is getting a call going with a 50" (though there is a local shop here that may or may not have some NOS loooong bars I may or may not be able to talk him out of, actually I know he has em, its just a matter of getting him to part with em at a price I'm willing to pay)

For the time being I have a 36" hard nose that lives on the 090, that would look just fine on the 084. 

I've only needed a saw this big on a few jobs, and it really would have come in handy when I needed it, but 60" is overkill, so far that's the biggest tree I've ever fell, and likely to stay that way for a long time.


----------



## northmanlogging

hmmm

I can remember a time when I would look at the timber I'm in now like "oh man I wish I could land some pumpkins like that" or "Imagine the noise that thing would make"

Now its yep, its pretty good, but see that defect there, or, I don't know its leaning a little wrong, or yep, nice soft landing, barely made a wump.

I mean used to be the best thing about Doug fir is they would delimb themselves when they landed... break all to hell, and leave you with 6 short logs and 1 long log, but I didn't spend an hour limbing them...


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Teach me to run the 440A. You put the bull rope in the tree and I’ll pull up the cable.
> 
> Former local AS poster had an 084. Called it his firewood saw. He and I went to Terry Landrum’s first gtg together. He took it and a friend of mine took my SP125C. I was on stroke watch at the time so I couldn’t even carry my own saw much less run his 084. I know several were impressed with his firewood saw. He moved before I recovered so I never got to try it.
> 
> Ron


Ron here's a cool little idea for a jack https://www.clarkforest.com/shop/lo...ling-tools/ram-wedge-hydraulic-felling-wedges

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Pricey little beast. I wonder if the loop is so you can chain it to the tree to keep it from popping out. Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Pricey little beast. I wonder if the loop is so you can chain it to the tree to keep it from popping out. Ron


Never seen one in person but it reminds me of a wedge you can get for body work.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Got to spend the morning with mucky mucks from SP, Weyco, Hampton, The FS, and a handfull of other gyppos with delusions of greatness. (ok some are legit great)

Anyway, I heard good things from the FS about managing timber sales, in a more friendly environment etc, they are hamstrung of course by stoopid rules as always, but they are doing what they can.

As I'm not at liberty to discuss specifics, it was an eye opening meeting, I think for all sides.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Got to spend the morning with mucky mucks from SP, Weyco, Hampton, The FS, and a handfull of other gyppos with delusions of greatness. (ok some are legit great)
> 
> Anyway, I heard good things from the FS about managing timber sales, in a more friendly environment etc, they are hamstrung of course by stoopid rules as always, but they are doing what they can.
> 
> As I'm not at liberty to discuss specifics, it was an eye opening meeting, I think for all sides.


Just a quick tip I learned being around this type of work is keep your mouth shut no matter what, it could be your best friend, your family, your enemy you can loose a job from your mouth or from a guy under bidding you just because they know you're there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Let's just say on state jobs I know guys have got under bid on super super small jobs thinning or not for .25 of a penny in Washington just to run small companies under or to run a guy out easy.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

There is no way I could even bid on these projects so I'm not real worried about being underbid, besides if they want to play BS games like that then I'm the guy to encourage it, cause they will eventually run themselves out of town, Underbidding folks out of spite has a special ring of Hel.

As it sits I'm woefully under equipped, and under manned to be bidding on anything more then I bid on now. But its looking like the FS is coming around to harvesting more timber around here.

Couple years and a small yarder I might be set up for some of the smaller units, but not until then, I just hope for a campground project, or a small view clearing type work. 

That and NO ONE is bidding on them as is... Hence the big mucky muck meeting.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> There is no way I could even bid on these projects so I'm not real worried about being underbid, besides if they want to play BS games like that then I'm the guy to encourage it, cause they will eventually run themselves out of town, Underbidding folks out of spite has a special ring of Hel.
> 
> As it sits I'm woefully under equipped, and under manned to be bidding on anything more then I bid on now. But its looking like the FS is coming around to harvesting more timber around here.
> 
> Couple years and a small yarder I might be set up for some of the smaller units, but not until then, I just hope for a campground project, or a small view clearing type work.
> 
> That and NO ONE is bidding on them as is... Hence the big mucky muck meeting.


I know a guy that can and will, he does those sort of projects as a favor for companies as well as the government when you have stuff paid for in cash all the time you can do that. On the last job I was on they had a buncher a couple miles up the road the company asked them to cut a right a way they bought in their low boy to move the machine just to leave the wood.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Well let him then.

I have enough work without needing the FS as it is, folks wanna play ******* and go broke in the process let em.

Doing work for no pay even if its a favor will get old after awhile, granted I own everything outright, and I can therefore afford to do things other guys couldn't, but I still need to make a living and put something away for new better machines, and like retirement and ****... so I'm not into playing favors unless I get something out of it too.

Many folks around here are undercutting on dumptruck hauling, but they won't be around long enough to enjoy the current boom, cause trucks is expensive, even paid for trucks, and if your not making enough to put a little away you're one breakdown from bankruptcy, and them big companies you were doing favors for, suddenly can't remember your name or phone number.


----------



## madhatte

Man do I ever know this ordeal.


----------



## Gologit

Skeans said:


> I know a guy that can and will, he does those sort of projects as a favor for companies as well as the government when you have stuff paid for in cash all the time you can do that. On the last job I was on they had a buncher a couple miles up the road the company asked them to cut a right a way they bought in their low boy to move the machine just to leave the wood.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Favors can get expensive. A lot of times a forester will try to talk a logger into using a machine for no cost for "just a little job". The forester then gets to run back to the office and brag about getting the logger to work for free.
Plus, once you start doing freebies who do you think they'll call every time they want another "little job" done?
That being said, I've done my share of favors. If there was a machine close I'd do what I could. But if it was going to run into time and not having the machine available for it;s main job we'd start talking about hourly rates.
It's funny how fast they'll come up with some bucks when they know they can't get you to work for free.


----------



## hseII

Skeans said:


> Those bug eyes suck for fines or when it's raining I gave up on them and went back to safety glasses with a slight tint that look like a sun glass.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Indoor/Outdoor?

Yeah, me too.


----------



## hseII

Skeans said:


> I do, but our timber is larger where we can fit a jack or jacks into. The stick is scary that's for sure but it was made for smaller shorter timber then what we have out here. I think the smallest I've fit the 45 ton jack with plates in is 28", when I had a back pack set of Silvey big jacks I think the smallest I could fit a single ram was 26" and that was pushing the limits.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I intend to own a good Aluminum Felling Jack one day.


----------



## Gologit

hseII said:


> I intend to own a good Aluminum Felling Jack one day.




I've been hearing good things about the Borntrager jacks.


----------



## hseII

Gologit said:


> I've been hearing good things about the Borntrager jacks.



Thank You.


I’ll save that info for Later.


----------



## rwoods

This fellow in Kansas had a worst day than me. Maybe one of you can cheer him up ... or not.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-screwed-am-i.318060/

Ron


----------



## Gologit

Ouch. I wonder how much material he was trying to push at one time.


----------



## northmanlogging

Looked cracked already, so I'm thinking bad weld from the get go.


----------



## northmanlogging

No tee bag

Hard to find though, Everybody's Brewing


----------



## Skeans

A few pictures from OLC that Tigercat harvester is one big girl.












Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Broke one of my rules today, and damn near paid a healthy fine for it...

Dumped a boat load of cedar, got tired, decided it'd be a good Idea to go run equipment for awhile, per my usual and effective means of production.

But then I went and got all cocky and self sure, and pushed over a gigantic alder, right into my excavator path. no problem retrieve a saw and buck it up.

Except I was tired and not thinking real clear, forgot to check the tensions on a big ole sucker top, ******* thing side chaired on me, swept muh feet out from under me and drug me a good 10' with my foot stuck under it.

As of now I'm pretty sure I'm ok? though I've been eating ibuprofren to keep up with my knees and the headache from welding so we'll see what tomorrow says.

Point is when you think to yourself hey I'm tired and acting kinda dumb because of it, PUT THE SAW AWAY.


----------



## rwoods

Hope you are okay. Saws aren’t the only thing we should put away when we are overly tired. Ron


----------



## woodfarmer

Feel better, lesson learned.


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> Broke one of my rules today, and damn near paid a healthy fine for it...
> 
> Dumped a boat load of cedar, got tired, decided it'd be a good Idea to go run equipment for awhile, per my usual and effective means of production.
> 
> But then I went and got all cocky and self sure, and pushed over a gigantic alder, right into my excavator path. no problem retrieve a saw and buck it up.
> 
> Except I was tired and not thinking real clear, forgot to check the tensions on a big ole sucker top, ******* thing side chaired on me, swept muh feet out from under me and drug me a good 10' with my foot stuck under it.
> 
> As of now I'm pretty sure I'm ok? though I've been eating ibuprofren to keep up with my knees and the headache from welding so we'll see what tomorrow says.
> 
> Point is when you think to yourself hey I'm tired and acting kinda dumb because of it, PUT THE SAW AWAY.



Power nap northy. When I know I'm too tired to be running saw but I still need production for the day. 20-30 minute snooze in the truck and I'm a new man. Even if I don't really fall asleep it gives my mind and body a rest and a quick boost to handle the rest of the day. Better then coffee that gets you all wired but still tired. Coffee after the nap helps too


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Hope you are okay. Saws aren’t the only thing we should put away when we are overly tired. Ron



As of now, I feel a bruise coming in on my right foot, and my knees are sore, but thats not news.

Left foot feels like it would if I hiked 5 miles in Chucks, (like when you're fingers really need cracked or a tight neck?) Which could be just from working all day... There has been a low grade sprain on this side for 20 some odd years now... working it just aggravates it more. Flexing it beyond what it wants to do (about 30% of what would be normal) is just asking to limp for a week, so getting scrubbed by a 35' "limb" is going to be a very uncomfortable week.

Also another rule that I have broken... DON'T break bones... casts, pins, rods, bolts, screws and stitches are only cool for about 24 hours, don't actually work for getting "chicks" are really annoying and itchy for 3 weeks to 6 months, and just lead to a life of limited movement and strange aches.


By tired, what I meant isn't so much a need for sleep, but just simply overworking yourself, cutting a load of cedar in a day and hand limbing and bucking isn't exactly normal, what I should have done is leave the damned alder for monday and a clearer head.


----------



## Beetlejuice

northmanlogging said:


> As of now, I feel a bruise coming in on my right foot, and my knees are sore, but thats not news.
> 
> Left foot feels like it would if I hiked 5 miles in Chucks, (like when you're fingers really need cracked or a tight neck?) Which could be just from working all day... There has been a low grade sprain on this side for 20 some odd years now... working it just aggravates it more. Flexing it beyond what it wants to do (about 30% of what would be normal) is just asking to limp for a week, so getting scrubbed by a 35' "limb" is going to be a very uncomfortable week.
> 
> Also another rule that I have broken... DON'T break bones... casts, pins, rods, bolts, screws and stitches are only cool for about 24 hours, don't actually work for getting "chicks" are really annoying and itchy for 3 weeks to 6 months, and just lead to a life of limited movement and strange aches.
> 
> 
> By tired, what I meant isn't so much a need for sleep, but just simply overworking yourself, cutting a load of cedar in a day and hand limbing and bucking isn't exactly normal, what I should have done is leave the damned alder for monday and a clearer head.


Now it's time to stop breaking the rules.. I have a femoral rod right leg, plates, pins and screws left ankle, and according to my wife, S**T for brains.. And I found out over the course of 63 yrs we do not heal up as quickly as we used to. I take it real easy and careful anymore.. My suggestion is for y'all to do the same.


----------



## northmanlogging

Movin on up..

To the wet side...


----------



## RandyMac

Beetlejuice said:


> Now it's time to stop breaking the rules.. I have a femoral rod right leg, plates, pins and screws left ankle, and according to my wife, S**T for brains.. And I found out over the course of 63 yrs we do not heal up as quickly as we used to. I take it real easy and careful anymore.. My suggestion is for y'all to do the same.


I have 63 coming up this year. Spent the winter on crutches after aggravating an old hip injury, much better taking the weight off it.


----------



## madhatte

Dang, man, can't click "like" on that.


----------



## RandyMac

It was a long winter.
I'm not looking at it as any kind of a loss, just backed up some to take another run at the hill.


----------



## madhatte

A fine attitude. Gotta keep on rollin'.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> It was a long winter.
> I'm not looking at it as any kind of a loss, just backed up some to take another run at the hill.


 
You should have said something . You could have borrowed my walker from when I crash-landed the step ladder.


----------



## rwoods

I hear the shorter step ladders make pretty fair walkers with the bonus that people think you’re working. Same for a short handle hoe as a cane. Seriously, I hope you both recover well. Ron


----------



## RandyMac

I went with high tech, short ones, a bit over a pound a piece, shock absorbing, doing the trick, sometimes I forget to use them.
I should have used them sooner, dumb ass stubborn. My Yurok neighbors are taking care of the yard and rebuilding the fences, best neighbors we ever had.


----------



## 2dogs

Hope you heal up there Randy. Getting old sucks. And what sucks worse is that no matter how old you are I'm always going to be older. I hit 65 back in January.

I had a 26" tanoak sit down on my bar today. I have taken down more tanoaks than anybody I know but this one still got me. It had a lot of weight up high so I put in a big conventional face and was almost through the backcut. I had a wedge palmed in but I couldn't drive it in with a 5lb axe. Fortunately I had a throw bag and rope, and a rental backhoe. I took almost nothing to pull it over. I was using a barbed wedge so maybe the barbs wouldn't let me drive it further in. The tree had a big fruiting body about 25' up the trunk.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Hope you heal up there Randy. Getting old sucks. And what sucks worse is that no matter how old you are I'm always going to be older. I hit 65 back in January.
> 
> I had a 26" tanoak sit down on my bar today. I have taken down more tanoaks than anybody I know but this one still got me. It had a lot of weight up high so I put in a big conventional face and was almost through the backcut. I had a wedge palmed in but I couldn't drive it in with a 5lb axe. Fortunately I had a throw bag and rope, and a rental backhoe. I took almost nothing to pull it over. I was using a barbed wedge so maybe the barbs wouldn't let me drive it further in. The tree had a big fruiting body about 25' up the trunk.



Tan oaks can be evil.


----------



## RandyMac

Tanbark and Madrone combos are fun.
The Madrone was leaning on the Tanbark and was fire damaged.
The whole mess went at once.
Yes I ran.


----------



## KiwiBro

RandyMac said:


> I have 63 coming up this year. Spent the winter on crutches after aggravating an old hip injury, much better taking the weight off it.


Is the book done yet please?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac

KiwiBro said:


> Is the book done yet please?



Not yet, I slipped a cog a while ago and kinda retreated.
The spider has made a couple appearances nagging at me to get with it.
Here is some old ********.


I scouted a big old Redwood snag an old guy wants felled to spite a land developer, who is using it as a selling point, for ticky tacky houses. The tree is big and uglysome. It taped out at 12 feet in dia at 15 feet up stump, looks like 175-225 feet tall, depending on which side of bluff you are on. A quick survey showed that it is burnt, cutfaced, hollow, split halfway, couple big nasty limbs swingin' in breeze, 40' slabs of bark hangin' off it, one side covered with Poison Oak vines as thick as a drunk Scottish accent, there is a squadron of vampire bats as big as Stetsons, three count 'em three yellowjacket nests, hole in ground at center has sulferous fumes and faint glow of magma. Next to the Yurok arrowheads, there is a tight double row of railroad spikes left by German mountaineers from back in the '20s. I also found teeth marks and knuckle imprints left by Teddy Roseyveldt, next to a crudely carved inscription left by John Wayne saying that it was tougher then he was. The hourly geysers on backside shouldn't be too much trouble as the tremors give plenty of warning. Didn't see any trolls, I draw the line at trolls. Thinkin' of using the 5.8 Lancaster with the SilverKing as back-up saw and of course, least we forget, the trusty bowie and panther chasin' hatchet. I think that about covers it. Oh, yeah, I get 20 bucks and a photo of his niece. 

Hey, and some of this is actually true.


----------



## rwoods

_*Where is Northman and his video camera when you need him?
*_
Firewood lot is closed for the summer so my weekend labor turns to the yard - not my favorite activity. Fortunately it was too wet to mow this morning so I decided to cut a few trees that have been waiting on me. I think you folks call them school marms but anyways I took on a five stem wild cherry just under 80' interlocked with a poplar about 10 feet away. Cut two stems together, then the third with the poplar, then the fourth, leaving the fifth that was pencil straight for about 40' then slight lean in the exact opposite direction that the others fell. Using all my AS learning (both approved and disdained), I bored a slot for a wedge, put in the back cut, tapped tight a wedge, then began the face cut. With just slivers to go, saw ran out of fuel. Hustled to the garage to refuel, returned within 100' when a nice cool breeze pushed the tree over. It fell right on top of the third stem as pretty as you please. Just more proof for my chainsaw and firewood friends that just because things work out well doesn't mean you know what you are doing or that you did it right. Too bad it wasn't caught on video. 

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Speaking of Northman, where is he when you need him and all his stuff you don't have. Hung my fork on a root and my toy tractor bent the rack. No way I can straighten it with my tools and medical limitations so I am off to the welding shop some time soon. Now that it is bent, the drooping just makes it hang up more.





Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Speaking of Northman, where is he when you need him and all his stuff you don't have. Hung my fork on a root and my toy tractor bent the rack. No way I can straighten it with my tools and medical limitations so I am off to the welding shop some time soon. Now that it is bent, the drooping just makes it hang up more.
> 
> View attachment 653092
> View attachment 653093
> 
> 
> Ron



A floor jack at the tip of the fork tine might bend that right back just have a square to double check if you want it perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

With non-stop ringing in one ear, I wear muffs most of the time now but even there my rookie inexperience is apparent. My better ear felt like it was being tickled today. Took the muffs off to find a teenage granddaddy long legs crawling around in the cup. That is what I get for not checking them after sitting them on the ground while I cooled off a little. Glad it wasn't one of the other variety of spiders we have around here.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Skeans said:


> A floor jack at the tip of the fork tine might bend that right back just have a square to double check if you want it perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. A floor jack I have. I'll give it a try but am guessing that the fork will just pop off as they just sit on the rail. Doesn't need to be perfect just close. Ron


----------



## rwoods

Skeans, you are the man! You got me thinking resolution instead of resignation. Didn't use the floor jack. Just backed up to my fresh cherry stump, sat the tine on it and used the hydraulic top link. Not pretty but it is straight. Left my phone in the house and it is raining again so just take my word for it. Put your bill in the mail.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> With non-stop ringing in one ear, I wear muffs most of the time now but even there my rookie inexperience is apparent. My better ear felt like it was being tickled today. Took the muffs off to find a teenage granddaddy long legs crawling around in the cup. That is what I get for not checking them after sitting them on the ground while I cooled off a little. Glad it wasn't one of the other variety of spiders we have around here.
> 
> Ron



NOPE NOPE NOPE!

I dont mind spiders, unless they are in my clothes etc... then poof, large naked angry man ape swatting and swearing at invisible things.


As far as me an my camera... we're several thousand miles away...


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> ..,
> 
> As far as me an my camera... we're several thousand miles away...



Just my way of saying I wouldn’t mind having you as a neighbor. But ... that spider part of your post has me reconsidering.

Ron


----------



## RandyMac

Ugh spiders.
I do have one that talks to me.
Remember this guy?


----------



## rwoods

I actually made a sketch of a spider and web to use as a template to paint on your saw with the fuel cap as the spider’s thorax and abdomen - silver web & black spider with red eyes but thought you might rather have the rat rod left untouched so I didn’t.

Ron


----------



## RandyMac

That would have been cool Ron. It will be wearing my avatar.


----------



## rwoods

That is plenty cool in its own right. 

Can’t seem to find the time on the weekends and too tired in the evenings, but I have a little personal work saw project that you inspired. Couldn’t quite get to the desired level but pretty close. I have all the parts except for modern seals that I haven’t ordered yet. Brian wants to put it together for me and would do a better job, but I want to do it myself so it may be a while. I hope it runs well. How ever it turns out will be reported on the MAC thread.

Ron


----------



## 1270d

https://www.publicnewsservice.org/2...ail&utm_term=0_1e626712e1-210eba1248-54271457

More regs headed to the PNW? Plant it all in with hardwoods so the bigs have more habitat.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> https://www.publicnewsservice.org/2...ail&utm_term=0_1e626712e1-210eba1248-54271457
> 
> More regs headed to the PNW? Plant it all in with hardwoods so the bigs have more habitat.



I don’t know about that maybe Washington, Oregon has the forestry practice act we have to plant X amount percentage of what was naturally here which is Doug Fir. Alder is an under story tree with a shorter life cycle, but roughly the same growth time as a fir here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Its just a study, the likes of weyco and SP would need to be on board if any laws have a chance of passing.

Public opinion be damned.


----------



## northmanlogging

So without getting too political

thanks to a certain failed trade deal, by a certain president

Entire barges of logs have been turned back from china, this means that MY MONEY has been delayed, and probably also means lower log prices

Granted by now I think everything is back on track, but it really messes things up when the one export yard in this part of the state stops taking logs, and the first time I can remember 3 other mills are full up, largely because of this trade deal.

Luckily the next coupl weeks Im just going to be digging dirt


----------



## RandyMac

things will even out, the unbalance was a road to ruin


----------



## northmanlogging

RandyMac said:


> things will even out, the unbalance was a road to ruin




Unbalance sucks yes, but jumping off the beam hurts everyone, knee jerk diplomacy does not help us in the long run.... 


Any way seen this today and twas cornfused any real foresters know whats going on, hemlock goes uo the stem a 
ways


----------



## Skeans

Is that shake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

shake I thought was more of a separation of fibers, this is more like a fungus or stain. But I is no tree doctor, I just kills em ded


----------



## Skeans

Here’s some cool info about how the simington got started http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain/square-grinders/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon Angler

REAL WORLD ADVICE QUESTION -- BARBER CHAIRS, HOW OFTEN AND HOW ARE YOU PREVENTING THEM?

Wasn't sure where to put this question -- here or in my "New Logger" thread but here goes --

I did a search and fair amount of reading on the subject here at A/S but for you boys who are falling trees day in and day out ... How often are you running into either barber chairs or situations where you think you'd have a chair if you didn't do something special, like bore or cut around or bind the stem together...

Does this happen much? And what are you doing to minimize the risk of chairing?

Seems like we see a lot of heartwood rot and fungus up high and other weird stuff that might make chairing more common here, I'll have to ask the local loggers.

The more I read about barber chairs, the more they scare the **** out of me...I can just see the tree levering over up high and then falling down around my ears while I try to GTFO there...


----------



## northmanlogging

hard leaners are hard chairing trees.

various species are more prone to chair then others, alder, hickory, white oak

so first thing is to identify if its a hazzard

second and most important is have very clear escape paths, you need to be able to sprint away if you have to.

Then its a matter of eliminating all causes of a chair, clean face cut no steps in it, bore it if you have to, or use a coos bay though a bore isnt always going to work.

Biggest thing is stay on the high side of the tree, and perpendicular to the direction of fall, so if it does chair it chairs away from you, as well as if it breaks off, gravity gives it a better chance of landing on the opposite side of the stump that you are standing on, and keep your head away from the back cut side, if it looks like a chair tree you cant afford a peek to the off side, when they chair its sudden and violent if your face is in the way its game over.

Now having said all that, chair prone trees are not as common as folks make em out to be, alders here are thick, and can chair, but if you fall em sideways to the natural lean they do ok, but any tree can chair... Anyway think Ive had 3 in the last year or so 1 alder, 1 cotton weed and a doug fir, 

Position yourself to take advantage of everything you can and they arent so bad


----------



## Gologit

Canyon Angler said:


> REAL WORLD ADVICE QUESTION -- BARBER CHAIRS, HOW OFTEN AND HOW ARE YOU PREVENTING THEM?
> 
> Wasn't sure where to put this question -- here or in my "New Logger" thread but here goes --
> 
> I did a search and fair amount of reading on the subject here at A/S but for you boys who are falling trees day in and day out ... How often are you running into either barber chairs or situations where you think you'd have a chair if you didn't do something special, like bore or cut around or bind the stem together...
> 
> Does this happen much? And what are you doing to minimize the risk of chairing?
> 
> Seems like we see a lot of heartwood rot and fungus up high and other weird stuff that might make chairing more common here, I'll have to ask the local loggers.
> 
> The more I read about barber chairs, the more they scare the **** out of me...I can just see the tree levering over up high and then falling down around my ears while I try to GTFO there...




Read the last post on page two.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tricky-tree-to-take-down.319996/page-2


----------



## Canyon Angler

Thank you for the replies, Northmanlogging and Gologit. That's the kind of info I was hoping for.

Northman, I'm interested in your comment that "alders here are thick, and can chair, but if you fall em sideways to the natural lean they do ok"
How much angle off from the lean are you falling them, roughly and typically? I'm not familiar with that method and will try to read up on it.

Gologit, thanks for that link. Barber chairs must be really scary on big timber like that. I also don't like that you can't look around tree in back OR in front anymore...gotta have x-ray vision, and I can see where it would be easy for a new guy to cut out too much or not enough hinge wood, in the second case increasing chair risk...

Will eventually fall some white oaks up to maybe 28" dbh, and you say they can chair. I see a lot of snags with heart rot here, so that's something I'll need to think about. Do you ever bind together the stem of a high value tree (big WO for example, or walnut) to lessen risk of chairing? If so, what would be used? (Chain, wire rope, big heavy ratchet strap? Dyneema?) Many of these trees will be for lumber so I need them not to break up. (For big WO, I was probably going to climb and drop big limbs first to lessen risk of damage on falling, or getting hung up in other trees, but that's another issue...)

The biggest trees I'll probably be falling will be loblolly pines (a SYP) to maybe 30" dbh. From what I've seen, though, they look like stable, predictable trees...

Thanks again.


----------



## northmanlogging

If possible, 90 deg from lean is good, the closer to natural lean the more likely the chair.

You could even wedge em over, but its more work.

Climbing and limbing is way more work then its worth.

Personally i haven't bound a tree in years, partly because i have doubts as to the effectiveness, and also if it does chair the chances of catching bits of rigging in yer teeth go way up.


----------



## Canyon Angler

Thanks Northman, that makes sense.



northmanlogging said:


> Personally i haven't bound a tree in years, partly because i have doubts as to the effectiveness, and also if it does chair the chances of catching bits of rigging in yer teeth go way up.



LOL yikes
"Gonna need a heavier cable next time, ayup"

I need to talk to some local loggers about the challenges/problems we have around here. Also to get some lessons on falling...thanks.


----------



## Trx250r180

Practice with smaller trees before do the bigger ones if trying new cuts out .


----------



## RandyMac

'chair 'em for the noise of it


----------



## Canyon Angler

Let me guess...POP CRUNCH SQEEEEEK THRUMPSH SNAP ...CRACKLE ...POP THUMP!


----------



## InfiniteJest

RandyMac said:


> 'chair 'em for the noise of it




Fiber puller!



Sorry Randy, couldn't resist- Sam


----------



## RandyMac

barber chairs are the ultimate fiber pull.


----------



## northmanlogging

had a cotton weed stall on the face yesterday, nice open face, not much hold wood, should have just broke fibers and tipped but no

chaired it real good


I hates the cottons weeds hateses thems


----------



## bitzer

Remove as much compression wood as you can before you release the tension wood. Rotten hardwoods don't typically chair. Hickory, white oak, Ash are the worst for chairing in hardwoods. Usually they slab with too small of a face, mismatched cuts, or leaving too much compression wood.


----------



## brandonstc6

Why is a MS441 crankcase so hard to split. I had to use a long handle j.h. Williams ratchet on my case splitter and it bent my case splitter badly. Both bearings came out on the crank. I straightened it up but the splitter is still fubared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

brandonstc6 said:


> Why is a MS441 crankcase so hard to split. I had to use a long handle j.h. Williams ratchet on my case splitter and it bent my case splitter badly. Both bearings came out on the crank. I straightened it up but the splitter is still fubared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heat em up and they fall right off, best to drift the dowels out first


----------



## Trx250r180

I am liking the 441 the more i run it ,used to hate em .Did not realize how much a 440 or 660 shook till ran the 441 .


----------



## rwoods

*Bucking 101 - *I need some more long distance training, this time on bucking. Any tips you can give me on how to keep from loading up the chain when bucking greater than bar length hardwood would be appreciated Threw a chain tonight on very first cut and messed up several drive links of course - new chain of course. So I probably over-tightened the next chain but it still got bounded up with chips - so tight I couldn't break it free in either direction. I am using full comp .404.

Tonight's cutting an oak just over 4'. Didn't do a very good job of matching my cuts.




I keep telling the guys that I am getting too old for the big stuff (talking eastern standards here) but I still get asked - always the same excuse of their saws aren't big enough or their bars aren't long enough. I've tried to illustrate that a 25" bar will cut a big log and even a small saw can cut a lot. No one seems to be listening or watching. So until they do I need to get better at bucking.

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Ron


----------



## Gologit

If you're bucking green wood and your bar is constantly buried you might find that skip or semi-skip works better than full comp.
If you're stuck with full comp try easing up in the cut every once in awhile to let the chain clean itself out. You can tell when it's time to do that by the amount of chips you're throwing.
With a short bar try making a run down the far side of the log as deep as you can get it and then cut on your side.
None of this is carved in stone but it always worked pretty good for me.


----------



## northmanlogging

Full comp on a long bar likes a taller raker. Big chunky chips get hung up easier that and its a boat load of teeths to drag through anyway.

Otherwise get in the habbit of letting the saw pull itself through, leaning on em just puts more pressure on an overwerked gullet anyway.

A sharp chain and proper raker depth you shouldn't need to lean on it anyway


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, I’ll did that some as it was the only way I could figure to stay ahead of it. I will work on doing it more. I just see these guys just slice through so I thought I was doing something wrong. 

So is that what you folks mean by chip clearance when talking about skip chain? I have some skip square that cuts well (I have only cut green wood with it) - just haven’t figured out how to sharpen it. The local saw shop gave me a file as no around here one uses square and they have had the one file for years. I digress. The full comp semi-chisel I was using stays sharp but it does chatter some in the dead wood. This was a dead tree. At least half of the ones I am asked to cut are dead.

Now about those mismatched cuts. I tend to drift to the right. Maybe I over compensated because I was 3 to 4 “ to the left on that first cut. Other than more practice any tips to close the gap. I cut as far as I can reach on the first cut and try to keep the tip in the cut while on the back side but even then I may leave a thin wafer. If I cut and pivot down then cut to move the pivot point, I get a better ride than just cutting straight down (less bar tip / kick back action) but I end up with the wafer. If I cut straight down the cuts usually match better but it is a rough ride.

Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

NM, just now seeing your post. I was using factory fresh chain and it pulls into the wood good - enough so I have to pull back to keep the dogs from sticking. I do tend to lean on the saw when pivoting with the dogs. I’ll pay more attention.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## rwoods

You can’t see it in the picture but my first cut drifted right and then too far to the left at the bottom. Something about my grip and the straight MAC handle that I always drift to the right unless I constantly assert a twist with my left hand. New chain new bar makes no difference so I assume it is my grip. Don’t have the problem with my little Stihls.

Ron


----------



## Trx250r180

Are you plugging up in the cutters or getting the bar groove plugged with pitch and locking the chain to the bar ? Skip chain is better in big wood for me , a trick i do to line up cuts when cant see the other side if your saw has a sight like a stihl across the top of the saw square it up with the log by eyeball and it should cut strait ,can scribe a line with the bar tip in the bark also with the bar tip and cut down the line also


----------



## northmanlogging

As for crooked cuts?

Maybe change position on the front handle or less pressure on front handle, i tend to lean on mine and get similar results as to straightness.

On big wood its just tough to get things lined up, a tiny bit off at the start magnifies over 4' of wood.


----------



## Bwildered

rwoods said:


> Thanks, I’ll did that some as it was the only way I could figure to stay ahead of it. I will work on doing it more. I just see these guys just slice through so I thought I was doing something wrong.
> 
> So is that what you folks mean by chip clearance when talking about skip chain? I have some skip square that cuts well (I have only cut green wood with it) - just haven’t figured out how to sharpen it. The local saw shop gave me a file as no around here one uses square and they have had the one file for years. I digress. The full comp semi-chisel I was using stays sharp but it does chatter some in the dead wood. This was a dead tree. At least half of the ones I am asked to cut are dead.
> 
> Now about those mismatched cuts. I tend to drift to the right. Maybe I over compensated because I was 3 to 4 “ to the left on that first cut. Other than more practice any tips to close the gap. I cut as far as I can reach on the first cut and try to keep the tip in the cut while on the back side but even then I may leave a thin wafer. If I cut and pivot down then cut to move the pivot point, I get a better ride than just cutting straight down (less bar tip / kick back action) but I end up with the wafer. If I cut straight down the cuts usually match better but it is a rough ride.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Ron


----------



## Bwildered

try full chisel, it cuts straighter, also do your first cut over the top until the saw is perpendicular, then follow the cut back down & under, finish the cut with the tip on the outside of the log, not with the bar buried.
Usually when cuts dont line up the chain or bar needs attention, thats when you normally line them up though.


----------



## rwoods

BW, not sure I am following you as I have to bury the bar for the center cuts to reach. Of course it is the very center. I make the deepest cut first so if lined up the second cut is not buried until you get close to the center - that is if I keep them lined up. 

NM, missing isn’t usually a big deal for firewood, but with my medical exertion limitations busting these big ones apart can be challenging. I assumed that loggers pretty much had this down to a science to get the most at the mill. I’ll keep at it.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

I’m more of a relaxed on the handles with the husky’s I’ll normally run more towards the wrap side all the way through the cut using the dawgs and the chain to my advantage. To the chip clean out it’s let the chain eat without forcing it, I’m not a full skip fan myself I don’t care for the vibrations I typically run semi skip or full comp for giggles would going to 3/8’s with the smaller cutter help with your load up issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Skeans said:


> I’m more of a relaxed on the handles with the husky’s I’ll normally run more towards the wrap side all the way through the cut using the dawgs and the chain to my advantage. To the chip clean out it’s let the chain eat without forcing it, I’m not a full skip fan myself I don’t care for the vibrations I typically run semi skip or full comp for giggles *would going to 3/8’s with the smaller cutter help with your load up issue?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Probably now that I think about it. Always have a lot of chip build up with my 125s but they motor on - I bet 15” of the 33” bar on one of my 125s still has at least 1/2” of wood chips in it from my last venture with it. My 125s are hard to keep a snug chain. I only run .404 on them. Never been a big issue with 3/8s on my 800s - the chains stay snug and I usually run a 33” bar with 3/8s so running buried is far less than with a 25” bar. Just got real frustrating yesterday when a snug chain would bind up at the tip and the only way I could clear it was to remove the chain. Probably a combination of the extra chips and the buried tip.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Ill put this here, maybe start a few arguments!


----------



## woodfarmer

northmanlogging said:


> So without getting too political
> 
> thanks to a certain failed trade deal, by a certain president
> 
> Entire barges of logs have been turned back from china, this means that MY MONEY has been delayed, and probably also means lower log prices
> 
> Granted by now I think everything is back on track, but it really messes things up when the one export yard in this part of the state stops taking logs, and the first time I can remember 3 other mills are full up, largely because of this trade deal.
> 
> Luckily the next coupl weeks Im just going to be digging dirt


The same certain president blaming Canadians for the millions of board feet of lumber laying waste on US of A forest floors, must have been a wild pack of Canadian beavers


----------



## northmanlogging

Got muh niece learned up on runnin saw today...

Grampa said no as to felling anything, even if it was just a yule tree...




She's 16? A bird of a thing but absolutely fearless


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have been cutting several 60'' logs lately. Was getting a little frustrated with my cuts not being exact. I would cut and by the time I reached half way would often be an inch off. One half inch is my allowance for 60'' logs. So I would mark with chalk most of the cut or pretty all the way around. I like using a 30'' bar because most of the larger logs are 36''. So on the back side would cut about 14 to 16'' then finish with the side in front of me. For most part have been coming with in a half inch. Thanks


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> A bird of a thing but absolutely fearless



Way better to have to teach somebody what to be respectful of than to have to talk them through unnecessary fear. Props!


----------



## northmanlogging

Maybe not the safest practice, branch got stuck in clutch linkage, had to jack er up a bit...

1953 cat d6

78 yr old cat skinner

So far pulled 24 loads off this project, more to go


----------



## 2dogs

northmanlogging said:


> Maybe not the safest practice, branch got stuck in clutch linkage, had to jack er up a bit...
> 
> 1953 cat d6
> 
> 78 yr old cat skinner
> 
> So far pulled 24 loads off this project, more to goView attachment 691542



I ran a 1952 or 1953 D8 a little bit a few years back. It was a pony motor start which I always had to have the owner show me what to do. I only used it a few times and I couldn't remember the procedure. However it was a hard nose full hydraulic ex military machine with a seat that sat two guys. The gas tank was up near the radiator, one time the owner reached up to shut the petcock and stuck a finger into the fan. He could never reach into a bowl of peanuts for a snack because they always dribbled out.


----------



## northmanlogging

That ones converted to electric, luckily cause it's only the third time I ever drove a cat was unloading after an 80 mile drive across one ferry and a floating bridge.

They are trying to sell me one like it but with hydraulic blade...


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> Maybe not the safest practice, branch got stuck in clutch linkage, had to jack er up a bit...
> 
> 1953 cat d6
> 
> 78 yr old cat skinner
> 
> So far pulled 24 loads off this project, more to goView attachment 691542



I remember seeing these (not my pictures) a few years back. I think you’re doing a safer practice there.

Methinks a cute little Cat like that would pair nicely with your 120. (Or is it a 160?)


----------



## 2dogs

A different ranch I worked on as a kid had a D2 dozer with a pony motor. Those little Cats seemed pretty sketchy on sidehills. I don't know cause I was too young to drive. I just remember all the cross talk.

We contracted out all the heavy work like road building in the rocks.


----------



## rwoods

Reminds me of watching cable D8s rooting up large oaks as a little boy. Sand was hard on them. Within 20 years most were replaced with wheel loaders with rakes. Never saw one of those root up a massive oak though. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> I remember seeing these (not my pictures) a few years back. I think you’re doing a safer practice there.
> 
> Methinks a cute little Cat like that would pair nicely with your 120. (Or is it a 160?)




Stawp... divorces are spensive... 

Sadly I have the money for it... but I is worried about taxes this year


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## fool skip

Haven't seen a bridle set for a while. Pretty cool.


----------



## RandyMac

Went through GP about 0400 Wednesday, farkin fog started at Eugene, got out of it at O'brien.


----------



## fool skip

RandyMac said:


> Went through GP about 0400 Wednesday, farkin fog started at Eugene, got out of it at O'brien.


I'm out at Williams now. Probably the best weather I've ever lived in. Above most of the fog and below the snow.


----------



## northmanlogging

not one of my videos, but this was takin in my old stompin grounds, actually where I learned to drive a manual trans... dad was sadistic




DON'T MOVE HERE


----------



## northmanlogging

More pillaging to come


----------



## rwoods

In our rural setting when one works alone or with just one other, it would be nice to have two 911 callers in a life threatening emergency - the one at the crisis and one who knows where the first is and the general lay of the land. 911 can make the decision whether keeping the second caller on the line is beneficial or not. In addition, I believe that my firewood buddies could respond quicker than, and could be of on-site assistance to, emergency personnel. Your thoughts?

Do any of you have a short code to text if you have an immediate life threatening emergency? Something short that could easily be group texted prior to the 911 call, unlikely to be accidentally sent, and that could be understood to be serious - not misunderstood to be that I need help because I am stuck in the mud, have a hung tree, or it's hot and some extra hands would be nice. 

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> In our rural setting when one works alone or with just one other, it would be nice to have two 911 callers in a life threatening emergency - the one at the crisis and one who knows where the first is and the general lay of the land. 911 can make the decision whether keeping the second caller on the line is beneficial or not. In addition, I believe that my firewood buddies could respond quicker than, and could be of on-site assistance to, emergency personnel. Your thoughts?
> 
> Do any of you have a short code to text if you have an immediate life threatening emergency? Something short that could easily be group texted prior to the 911 call, unlikely to be accidentally sent, and that could be understood to be serious - not misunderstood to be that I need help because I am stuck in the mud, have a hung tree, or it's hot and some extra hands would be nice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron



Ron would this fit your needs?
https://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=101


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

Pretty cool, but a dozen of them would be pretty pricey to buy and maintain. If I were a backwoods hiker or hunter, I would probably consider one.

Ron


----------



## Skeans

rwoods said:


> Pretty cool, but a dozen of them would be pretty pricey to buy and maintain. If I were a backwoods hiker or hunter, I would probably consider one.
> 
> Ron



Some of the single fallers out here carry them because of no cell service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Fell em, bucked em, and trucked em

1978 kenworth, 7 log load 3-4-2019


----------



## bitzer

northmanlogging said:


> Fell em, bucked em, and trucked em
> 
> 1978 kenworth, 7 log load 3-4-2019


I like that juicy one in the middle


----------



## Skeans

@northmanlogging enjoyed the interview it popped up in my feed. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birddogsrule

northmanlogging said:


> Fell em, bucked em, and trucked em
> 
> 1978 kenworth, 7 log load 3-4-2019


What did the load scale out at?


----------



## northmanlogging

birddogsrule said:


> What did the load scale out at?


I will likely never know for sure. But likely around 5k mbf, this is part of my contract work, luckily I'm not running this particular circus


----------



## northmanlogging

ATTENTION FORESTERS


Figured I would put this here rather then starting a new thread

Been a trend lately of standing timber being left in draws and gullys, which I understand is to provide shade to the water that runs through there, riparian zones etc

But usually by the end of the year there ends up being a substantial amount of blow down in these areas.

Is this something that is taken into account by the Foresters?

Why the Hel can we not salvage some of this timber?

It seems very wasteful to me, especially since there was a really nice stand of timber not 1000 yds from my front door, and now about half of the leave trees have been taken down by the wind, granted that wind is one hell of a skookum cutter as they are all laid out real nice, and wouldn't take much for a skidder to sneak in and do some clean up... probably get 5-10 loads out of the whole mess


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> ATTENTION FORESTERS
> 
> 
> Figured I would put this here rather then starting a new thread
> 
> Been a trend lately of standing timber being left in draws and gullys, which I understand is to provide shade to the water that runs through there, riparian zones etc
> 
> But usually by the end of the year there ends up being a substantial amount of blow down in these areas.
> 
> Is this something that is taken into account by the Foresters?
> 
> Why the Hel can we not salvage some of this timber?
> 
> It seems very wasteful to me, especially since there was a really nice stand of timber not 1000 yds from my front door, and now about half of the leave trees have been taken down by the wind, granted that wind is one hell of a skookum cutter as they are all laid out real nice, and wouldn't take much for a skidder to sneak in and do some clean up... probably get 5-10 loads out of the whole mess



Oregon has been like this for a while it’s a waste to say the least especially since we have to pay taxes on it and receive nothing back for it other then a smile from the cities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

Welp, guess I'm a cat skinner now...

Gots 10 hours experience, I'll be fine...


----------



## catbuster

They’re not too hard to run. If you can run your hoe and your skidder with any proficiency you’ll pick it up pretty quick. The problem with dozers is that their control patters are all over the place. Old Case dozers are weird, you steer between your legs. I’d just get good at what you have.

Is that a 6 or a real old 7? It says Cat on the side, and it’s definitely a Cat hood, just not sure on the model.


----------



## northmanlogging

It's a 6, 8u.

Been driving a couple modern cats recently with much simpler controls. But this ones not to bad, be better once the steer brake is hooked back up and the clutch issues sorted

Be real nice to have a hydrostatic drive and a hydraulic 6 way... but beggars etc


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> ...
> Be real nice to have a hydrostatic drive and a hydraulic 6 way... but beggars etc



That day will come. And you will like it, except maybe when you have to sort out the electronics.

My dozer experience is very limited - just pushing and piling top soil and overburden, but the day I climbed in a Deere 700 with hydrostatics I won’t soon forget - wow the difference with both tracks churning while turning.

Ron


----------



## catbuster

I like hystats for finish work in smaller dozers like a 5 or a low track 6. They get hot real fast in a bigger dozer (John Deere, anyone?) when you’re hogging dirt slot dozing or dragging something heavy. Maybe it’s just because I learned on an 850 Case and powershift Cats. Not to mention the newer Cat cabs are just a nicer place to be than their competitors. 

There’s something to be said for laying out your pushing and thinking several steps ahead when all you have is a dozer working. Admittedly, in the woods the Cats are more for dragging logs, unsticking stuff and building roads. There’s still something to be said for how a lot of people can run equipment but very few can operate.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> I like hystats for finish work in smaller dozers like a 5 or a low track 6. They get hot real fast in a bigger dozer (John Deere, anyone?) when you’re hogging dirt slot dozing or dragging something heavy. Maybe it’s just because I learned on an 850 Case and powershift Cats. Not to mention the newer Cat cabs are just a nicer place to be than their competitors.
> 
> There’s something to be said for laying out your pushing and thinking several steps ahead when all you have is a dozer working. Admittedly, in the woods the Cats are more for dragging logs, unsticking stuff and building roads. There’s still something to be said for how a lot of people can run equipment but very few can operate.



I hesitate to call myself and operator... I can run a bunch of different equipment, but whether I'm efficient is debatable, whether I know what the hell I'm supposed to be doing is also debatable... end of the day though, I can make a decent road and level a stump patch, and thats about all I need to do... for now...

In a pinch I could probably dig a foundation, and maybe even do some underground pipe work... but it wouldn't be fast or pretty


----------



## catbuster

Underground piping sucks. Cutting grades (critical for sewer/drainage), big rocks, existing stuff (ductile iron water that gets off kilter and loses the mechanical flange connection especially.)

Basements are hard to make money on... At least residential.

By the way, blue shale is hard.


----------



## catbuster

One other thing, I think I’ve about had it with Caterpillar’s excavators. I’ve been in 325/329s, 330/336s for years with the 345/349 (now 352) and they’ve been the backbone of any forestry and construction project but dammit man their new stuff is ugly and complicated. And, it’s getting really heavy compared to the competition.

They used to be the brute force choice, and back in the day of the C and D series they would eat other machines alive production digging and lift things other machines couldn’t even touch at the cost of fuel, but they don’t really do it anymore. Then the E series came about, and the F series, and they were okay. These new ones... I’ll be looking at Deere/Hitachi and Link-Belt, to lease next season. 

Maybe I’m just a luddite.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> One other thing, I think I’ve about had it with Caterpillar’s excavators. I’ve been in 325/329s, 330/336s for years with the 345/349 (now 352) and they’ve been the backbone of any forestry and construction project but dammit man their new stuff is ugly and complicated. And, it’s getting really heavy compared to the competition.
> 
> They used to be the brute force choice, and back in the day of the C and D series they would eat other machines alive production digging and lift things other machines couldn’t even touch at the cost of fuel, but they don’t really do it anymore. Then the E series came about, and the F series, and they were okay. These new ones... I’ll be looking at Deere/Hitachi and Link-Belt, to lease next season.
> 
> Maybe I’m just a luddite.



I like my machines used. I'm not as concerned about paint, and some other sucker took the depreciation hit.

However, our lovely local Deere/hitachi Stealership, have lost all sense of reality and need to get donkey punched at a the sodomy rodeo.
$800.00 for cylinder packing kit for my excavator, just one cylinder (wut 7 O-rings and a couple spacers?)
$5000. for the starter in the skidder (NAPA had one for $180)
These are also the phallus heads that sent me a clutch plate instead of a pressure plate, charged $700 for it, and then wouldn't refund it when it was the wrong damn part.

Haven't had the pleasure of dealing with Cat, but the IHC/Case guys are pretty ok, New Holland, Kubota, etc all seem reasonable.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I like my machines used. I'm not as concerned about paint, and some other sucker took the depreciation hit.
> 
> However, our lovely local Deere/hitachi Stealership, have lost all sense of reality and need to get donkey punched at a the sodomy rodeo.
> $800.00 for cylinder packing kit for my excavator, just one cylinder (wut 7 O-rings and a couple spacers?)
> $5000. for the starter in the skidder (NAPA had one for $180)
> These are also the phallus heads that sent me a clutch plate instead of a pressure plate, charged $700 for it, and then wouldn't refund it when it was the wrong damn part.
> 
> Haven't had the pleasure of dealing with Cat, but the IHC/Case guys are pretty ok, New Holland, Kubota, etc all seem reasonable.



5k for a starter? You mean 500? The packing kits can be expensive yes same with other parts but they also have to make a cut after Deere does as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

JD Parts are expensive in comparison to Cat/Case/Link-Belt here too.

I lease big equipment up in PA for nine months. It makes money and then doesn’t sit on my dime from December to February. I’d love to have PNW winters but in PA it just gets colder and colder and everything freezes up regardless of elevation. We can work year-round in KY and I hold on to gear there. Plowing snow isn’t lucrative enough to hold on to equipment, and getting it up to the sites where trucks can’t go is pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> 5k for a starter? You mean 500? The packing kits can be expensive yes same with other parts but they also have to make a cut after Deere does as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Packing kits online or at any hydraulic shop average $100, And I mean 5k for a starter

I haven't bought parts from them since the clutch fiasco, 3 years ago


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> Packing kits online or at any hydraulic shop average $100, And I mean 5k for a starter
> 
> I haven't bought parts from them since the clutch fiasco, 3 years ago



If it’s your steering cylinder the packing kit through Deere one is 55 the other is 80, the starter was 500. Some of the part guys can be interesting but the Deere parts site can be a great tool to have at your disposal.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/79017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> JD Parts are expensive in comparison to Cat/Case/Link-Belt here too.
> 
> I lease big equipment up in PA for nine months. It makes money and then doesn’t sit on my dime from December to February. I’d love to have PNW winters but in PA it just gets colder and colder and everything freezes up regardless of elevation. We can work year-round in KY and I hold on to gear there. Plowing snow isn’t lucrative enough to hold on to equipment, and getting it up to the sites where trucks can’t go is pretty much a waste of time.



We really saw prices of the Fabtek stuff go up after Cat bought out Blount it’s too bad they got a hold of some of those other companies now that equipment will no longer be available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> We really saw prices of the Fabtek stuff go up after Cat bought out Blount it’s too bad they got a hold of some of those other companies now that equipment will no longer be available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know, I’m surprised Cat didn’t see an anti-trust lawsuit with the buyout of O&K/Terex mining, EMD, parts of Navistar, all the forestry purchases, MaK marine engines, etc back ~2012 when they bought all that stuff and started those joint ventures. It seems like it’s working out OK. A lot of the stuff they bought out was in trouble, so I’m not surprised they raised prices and cut some lines. Not that it makes anyone’s life easier, but I’m not surprised it happened.


----------



## northmanlogging

Skeans said:


> If it’s your steering cylinder the packing kit through Deere one is 55 the other is 80, the starter was 500. Some of the part guys can be interesting but the Deere parts site can be a great tool to have at your disposal.
> 
> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/79017
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately, they send me direct to my local dealer, I can not order Deere branded parts at deere.com without going through the local stealer, so it doesn't matter what your prices are, its a matter of what they think they should be.

I do use the online thing to look up common fail part #s then hand those off to my dude at NAPA, where he can usually get me a much much better price.


----------



## northmanlogging

I didn't even consider them for the skidder steer cylinder, I knew it was going to be expensive because the rod was scarred up, it was $700 to weld, grind and rechrome, I'm sure the Stealership would have charged at least double that, and taken a week longer.


----------



## Skeans

northmanlogging said:


> I didn't even consider them for the skidder steer cylinder, I knew it was going to be expensive because the rod was scarred up, it was $700 to weld, grind and rechrome, I'm sure the Stealership would have charged at least double that, and taken a week longer.



When we ran that Fabtek head it was 100% Deere cylinders I could get them cheaper through Deere then I could have them made. Seems like just the rod was 400 for that cylinder, moral of the story is they can surprise you from time to time.

Are you dealing with Pape? If so which location?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging

eh maybe, but when I mention 440a their eyes glaze over... 

moral of the story is, they done burned this bridge, and I will happily spend my money elsewhere. Seems that they give deals to some of the more "established operators" but try and rob from the little guys, which is ******** anyway you look at it.

Ebay, and several other aftermarket parts houses have nearly anything I will ever need, including decals so they can have their cake, I'll have mine, and when I want a new machine (read when hell freezes over) I'll go somewhere, anywhere else.

Ironically I've gotten to run a Cat 320 over the last couple days, and other then being in pretty rough shape and wanting grease... I really like it. Offered the guy $5 dollars and a trade for my hitachi...


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> eh maybe, but when I mention 440a their eyes glaze over...
> 
> moral of the story is, they done burned this bridge, and I will happily spend my money elsewhere. Seems that they give deals to some of the more "established operators" but try and rob from the little guys, which is ******** anyway you look at it.
> 
> Ironically I've gotten to run a Cat 320 over the last couple days, and other then being in pretty rough shape and wanting grease... I really like it. Offered the guy $5 dollars and a trade for my hitachi...



Whayne Cat is the same way. They don’t give a damn about the little guy.

If that 320 isn’t at least a B-2 model run the hell away. The C and D series are way better, and I’d much rather have an older Hitachi over an old Cat.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> Whayne Cat is the same way. They don’t give a damn about the little guy.
> 
> If that 320 isn’t at least a B-2 model run the hell away. The C and D series are way better, and I’d much rather have an older Hitachi over an old Cat.



We have a standard 320 it’s fine for its use of 10 hours a year but the same year kobelco out works it with more hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> We have a standard 320 it’s fine for its use of 10 hours a year but the same year kobelco out works it with more hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s what I mean, the early models were turds, and the layout inside for maintenance is atrocious. Fuel economy for the amount of work the early 300 series excavators did was awful, I still can’t believe how many 375s they sold that are still working daily. 

The B series twos (345 and 365 in particular) Cat figured out how to outwork everybody else but still at the cost of fuel. The C series were/are awesome, and the D series are the cat’s ass. Since then I feel like other brands have gained ground or overtaken Cat in the market. I’ve spent minimal time in Kobelco machines. The dealer network where I’m doing work is pretty lackluster. Around here I pretty much see Cat, John Deere, Komatsu (yuck) and Link-Belt in the bigger sector and Yanmar, Bobcat, JD and Case in the mini sector. Hitachi and Volvo both share Rudd that’s more interested in selling Link-Belt cranes and Volvo ADTs and loaders than excavators.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> That’s what I mean, the early models were turds, and the layout inside for maintenance is atrocious. Fuel economy for the amount of work the early 300 series excavators did was awful, I still can’t believe how many 375s they sold that are still working daily.
> 
> The B series twos (345 and 365 in particular) Cat figured out how to outwork everybody else but still at the cost of fuel. The C series were/are awesome, and the D series are the cat’s ass. Since then I feel like other brands have gained ground or overtaken Cat in the market. I’ve spent minimal time in Kobelco machines. The dealer network where I’m doing work is pretty lackluster. Around here I pretty much see Cat, John Deere, Komatsu (yuck) and Link-Belt in the bigger sector and Yanmar, Bobcat, JD and Case in the mini sector. Hitachi and Volvo both share Rudd that’s more interested in selling Link-Belt cranes and Volvo ADTs and loaders than excavators.



We use to see a ton of kobelco, Komatsu, link belt, and JD before the factory shovels were built. Now it’s JD, Link Belt, Doosan is huge out here, Komatsu, and a little Cat. What’s impressive with that kobelco is the Mitsubishi engine and Kawasaki pumps haven’t been touched in almost 17k it’s cheap to run and is fast. The new 1270 has been very impressive for power as well as fuel economy I’m running less then 4 gallon an hour vs the same sized track machine was around 6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

I’ve always wanted to run a harvester with a processing head but the amount of work we do kind of precludes us owning one due to DBH and tree weight.

Stuff like this is more my speed... This machine in particular.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> I’ve always wanted to run a harvester with a processing head but the amount of work we do kind of precludes us owning one due to DBH and tree weight.
> 
> Stuff like this is more my speed... This machine in particular.



You’d be amazed at what they can do especially the big boys like a 626 or a 12000xt logmax be like hand falling put in a sight cut (term used loosely here) cut the back well pushing slightly and let her go. Even my little head will do 32” stuff it’s been interesting learn the new style of head what I can get away with and what I can’t.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Skeans said:


> You’d be amazed at what they can do especially the big boys like a 626 or a 12000xt logmax be like hand falling put in a sight cut (term used loosely here) cut the back well pushing slightly and let her go. Even my little head will do 32” stuff it’s been interesting learn the new style of head what I can get away with and what I can’t.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



So on a big head like that will they handle big (~48”) hardwoods with codominant stems and huge canopies would I have to go to the stump and then stop and go to the stems/tops?

Then, I guess my next question is, what machine do I need to run something like that? Could I throw it on a 330 excavator and run it, or would I need a purpose built machine? 

I looked at a video on Youtube with a 12000 head on a 330C but it’s only processing straight logs and the carrier is set up as a log loader.


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> So on a big head like that will they handle big (~48”) hardwoods with codominant stems and huge canopies would I have to go to the stump and then stop and go to the stems/tops?
> 
> Then, I guess my next question is, what machine do I need to run something like that? Could I throw it on a 330 excavator and run it, or would I need a purpose built machine?



A 330 would be on the small end of size range plus the hydraulics don’t offer exactly what you’d want for all day work, purpose built will always perform better they have pumps and coolers to run the heads plus travels. Size wise I’ve heard of guys stuffing 4’ fir through them or basically walking them down the stem. Depends on how you want to tackle the tree sometimes you’ll cut them stem by stem other times you take the whole thing, we do this a lot in thinning in that we’ll select the best stem out of the bunch in say alder or maple.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> So on a big head like that will they handle big (~48”) hardwoods with codominant stems and huge canopies would I have to go to the stump and then stop and go to the stems/tops?
> 
> Then, I guess my next question is, what machine do I need to run something like that? Could I throw it on a 330 excavator and run it, or would I need a purpose built machine?
> 
> I looked at a video on Youtube with a 12000 head on a 330C but it’s only processing straight logs and the carrier is set up as a log loader.



Most will be set up as shovels since they will retire a shovel logger and put it to processing duties for an easier life.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Interesting. I had a 568 out last year and it sorta seemed to me like a 336E with a highwalker carriage and an extra swing motor. I never noticed it being that much better on the auxiliaries... Even with a big mulcher head or a 9,000 lb hammer.

I’m not sure if I could justify giving up one of the few 345/349/470s I’ll have to run a harvester head, seeing as they’re the next step up from a 75,000 lb machine. I kinda need those for deep & heavy utility work or digging rock. I definitely can’t afford to have a shovel out when we’re not in the woods all the time.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> Whayne Cat is the same way. They don’t give a damn about the little guy.
> 
> If that 320 isn’t at least a B-2 model run the hell away. The C and D series are way better, and I’d much rather have an older Hitachi over an old Cat.



Took a day or two to get back to it, its a 320 L

Its pretty tired though, probably hasn't been greased in years, oil is as black as my soul, but it starts right up and gets to work, track motors aren't strong enough to turn with just track power so you have to do the bucket spin thing, and the tracks are trying real hard to fall off and die... part of one of the upper rollers is in the cab... 

I like the way the cab is set up though, taller sticks easy to run foot controls, tall comfy seat that actually supports your back. Its also one of the smoothest running machines I've ran, ever. Despite the clanging and banging of the sloppy bucket and stick bushings.

the old Hitachi is fine and all, but the sticks are way out in front, and the seat is short and rather weak, keeps bending on me which is a sign that it will fail sooner or later, not to mention the arm rests are about on level with mid thigh, so I tend to hunch over the controls on it... its meant for a much smaller person to run in general, (who am I kidding nearly everything is meant for a much smaller person)


----------



## Skeans

catbuster said:


> Interesting. I had a 568 out last year and it sorta seemed to me like a 336E with a highwalker carriage and an extra swing motor. I never noticed it being that much better on the auxiliaries... Even with a big mulcher head or a 9,000 lb hammer.
> 
> I’m not sure if I could justify giving up one of the few 345/349/470s I’ll have to run a harvester head, seeing as they’re the next step up from a 75,000 lb machine. I kinda need those for deep & heavy utility work or digging rock. I definitely can’t afford to have a shovel out when we’re not in the woods all the time.



Our 320 is a connector, 4 hoses, two pins to remove the head and put the dog bone back on to switch over to the bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeroy

Fair size White Oak that I jacked over. Didn't want to be pounding wedges and the forwarder blade was too low on the stump to tip it. After it was on the ground I used a mortise and tenon on a big leader. I know some of you frown upon GOL techniques, but it worked nicely here. Also one of many reasons I'm sold on square filing is ripping those big leaders. Maybe some of you can, but I could never get a round chain to rip fast and smooth.


----------



## Leeroy

Here's the jacking. I know it's old hat to most of you out West, but here in the East it's not used much. Wedges are usually enough.


----------



## northmanlogging

so, as some of yas know, I bought a log truck, self loader... anyway I conned the war dept into riding with me this morning by telling her there would be excellent photography opportunities...

this is some of that


----------



## woodfarmer

Leeroy said:


> View attachment 757950
> View attachment 757951
> View attachment 757952
> View attachment 757953
> View attachment 757954
> Here's the jacking. I know it's old hat to most of you out West, but here in the East it's not used much. Wedges are usually enough.


How many ton Is the jack


----------



## Leeroy

woodfarmer said:


> How many ton Is the jack


Pretty sure it's a 20 ton. I'll check closer this week.


----------



## northmanlogging

So, I bought a log truck, Self loader...

And I'm finding myself in what can only be described as food deserts, little backwater S holes with only a tiny mini mart for anything resembling groceries...

I'm usually not very good at packing a lunch when I'm in either one of the trucks... cause hey I can stop and get something right... Wrong the Log truck is a real bastard to park at the best of times...

There is also the added fun of possibly getting stuck on some Gyppo's show with no way to get unstuck, or breaking down in BFE, or the midnight call out to rescue whoever..

so what I'm wondering is, what do you all suggest to keep in the truck for food stuffs, that can just stay in the truck until needed. 

I'm thinking MRE's but they are super high in calories and my Fat ass doesn't need to hike 10 miles and burn off 2500 cal a meal... 
but they do come with a heater, and all the utensils needed...

its that or cans of chili, beans, spa yeti O's, etc, and just keep a can opener and spoon on hand..

Donettes are fine and all... but I'm worried they won't last the first hour...


----------



## catbuster

I usually have a box of cheez-its in the truck, I’ll usually eat a box in two weeks or so and they just stay in the truck regardless of weather. They’ve been my lunch or (sometimes and) dinner on several occasions. A bag of pistachio nuts are pretty well always in the F-250 too. My cutting partner is a big fan of the single serving peanut butter packs. As far as I know the oldest one she’s eaten is just over three years old and it was still good. They did a good job when her ‘97 F-250’s rear differential left her, the blue heeler and I stranded overnight. The dog was probably the happiest, but ya know.


----------



## rwoods

Not for stuck in the woods, but I always carry peanut butter crackers and nuts in the console. Makes missing a regular meal easier. My stranded box under the seat carries more crackers, nuts, beef jerky and water. Used to carry some chocolate but it melts on warm days.

For frequent use, I suggest you pack a lunch. Crackers and nuts get old. And it is tempting to eat too many. 
Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

logging on the peninsula last winter I made sure to have a bag of chips and a couple liters of water in the truck... especially since more often then not i was left alone on a muddy landing 20 miles from the nearest anything...
came in handy more then a couple times.

Ever try to pull a loaded log truck up a muddy hill with a 120 excavator, solo, at night... with it trying to snow?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

My dad bought a 17 ton excavator about 2 years ago. I think he paid around €5000 euro for it along with a dump truck. Both are ancient and beaten to fcuk.
The dumper is running but the clutch has a mind of its own, the steering wheel can be disconnected by mearly pulling on it and the brakes dont exist. But it has its niche.
The digger has sat idle for the most part of the last 2 years. We had a guy working on it and every time he got it running something would go. Hydraulic pipes, rams, grease nipples, idler wheels, tracks would come off. Removing and re attaching tracks on this machine is a 3 man job with a tractor to help. The tracks are massive, the best part of 20" across and maybe 1.5" thick, bigger than anything I have seen on other machines of the same size.
This weekend there is a new guy coming to look at it. We have had a new ram built for it.
Fingers crossed in a week's time I will be pulling stumps out with it.


----------



## catbuster

Nope, but I did once try to pull a triaxle snow plow out of the ditch with an F350.


----------



## northmanlogging

just had a big iron auction in these parts...

even with a global shut down and pending economic doom

mofo's still spending 2 or 3 times what I would consider sane...

a 70's cat 12 grader went for over $30k... just insanity

anyway, not sure how to read this, either there are some real morons with cash out there, or maybe they figured out that all this pandampanic is temporary and we'll be back at it in a few weeks?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

They're morons lol. I wouldnt spend more than 10k on any used machine.


----------



## catbuster

I just looked around and if it’s not clapped out, $25-30 grand looks to be the going rate for a 12G of that age. Doesn’t matter, I’ll still look like a moron trying to run it and make some really nice washboards in the road if I’m on a blade.

I’m feeling like an idiot for signing on a $377,000 line for a low hour, used Cat 349F that’s sitting in pieces in the yard and hasn’t even been put to work.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> I just looked around and if it’s not clapped out, $25-30 grand looks to be the going rate for a 12G of that age. Doesn’t matter, I’ll still look like a moron trying to run it and make some really nice washboards in the road if I’m on a blade.
> 
> I’m feeling like an idiot for signing on a $377,000 line for a low hour, used Cat 349F that’s sitting in pieces in the yard and hasn’t even been put to work.


 oh my...


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> oh my...



That’s exactly what I’m thinking right now. It was a pretty good deal at that price. 590 hours, 2018 model. I was planning on having this machine for 10-15 years and putting 20,000 hours on. It may not even be with us until the end of the year depending on how long this pandemic lasts and as such the industrial and commercial work is gone.

Some days I miss when I was a gyppo, or worked for someone else. Fun times, less money being thrown around.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> That’s exactly what I’m thinking right now. It was a pretty good deal at that price. 590 hours, 2018 model. I was planning on having this machine for 10-15 years and putting 20,000 hours on. It may not even be with us until the end of the year depending on how long this pandemic lasts and as such the industrial and commercial work is gone.
> 
> Some days I miss when I was a gyppo, or worked for someone else. Fun times, less money being thrown around.


gyppo for life bruh...

seriously though, there is a reason I pay cash for iron, to some extent one can predict the economy, but that is simply for every up, there is a sharp destructive down.

I've probably taken too much pride in paying cash for everything, but its times like these that make up for it


----------



## catbuster

It was a very nice day today and I had some road to cut for, so I figured I would try to take a new guy out to the woods seeing as my normal cutting partner is technically in one piece but out for a while. The guy’s a great employee, is comfortable with a saw and is a great bucker.

The results were a toasted Skullgard, a headache, and a bent bar. 12-18” trees are just the right size to be big enough to do damage or sit back hard but too small to really set wedges and treat like a big tree. Oh well. The top broke out in true Silver Maple fashion while stump jumping a hanger.

On the other hand, the hydraulic pump let go on the 345 which sent shrapnel into the rest of the system wth the swing motor being first to go, so they put the new, expensive 349 together and put it to work instead of trying to rent something.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> It was a very nice day today and I had some road to cut for, so I figured I would try to take a new guy out to the woods seeing as my normal cutting partner is technically in one piece but out for a while. The guy’s a great employee, is comfortable with a saw and is a great bucker.
> 
> The results were a toasted Skullgard, a headache, and a bent bar. 12-18” trees are just the right size to be big enough to do damage or sit back hard but too small to really set wedges and treat like a big tree. Oh well. The top broke out in true Silver Maple fashion while stump jumping a hanger.
> 
> On the other hand, the hydraulic pump let go on the 345 which sent shrapnel into the rest of the system wth the swing motor being first to go, so they put the new, expensive 349 together and put it to work instead of trying to rent something.


 
Yer not logging till you've had a proper concussion...


----------



## slowp

The Larch. Tilted a bit. 


Did not see The Moose this time.


----------



## northmanlogging




----------



## rwoods

I am not sure but @RandyMac may be out touring the country. I saw this in the grocery store parking lot and it brought him to my mind. There wasn't a big yellow saw strapped to the bumper so it was probably someone else.



Everyone, please enjoy Memorial Day. My thoughts and prayers are with you if it brings sad memories.

Ron


----------



## slowp

rwoods said:


> I am not sure but @RandyMac may be out touring the country. I saw this in the grocery store parking lot and it brought him to my mind. There wasn't a big yellow saw strapped to the bumper so it was probably someone else.
> View attachment 830401
> 
> 
> Everyone, please enjoy Memorial Day. My thoughts and prayers are with you if it brings sad memories.
> 
> Ron


I can feel the dragging and noise when that goes into and out of parking lots and gas stations...

This is yesterday.



Note the healthy forest....
I have seen moose in the area. There are willows and aspen coming up for the moose to munch on. This is part of the infamous Carlton Complex fire.


----------



## slowp

More moose habitat with the Slightly Used Dog "taking a rest break".


----------



## rwoods

slowp said:


> I can feel the dragging and noise when that goes into and out of parking lots and gas stations...
> 
> This is yesterday.
> View attachment 830731
> 
> 
> Note the healthy forest....
> I have seen moose in the area. There are willows and aspen coming up for the moose to munch on. This is part of the infamous Carlton Complex fire.



Still a lot of majesty and beauty - at least to me. And as you know it should cycle back. 

Speaking of cycles that is a cool looking bike you have there.

Ron


----------



## slowp

rwoods said:


> Still a lot of majesty and beauty - at least to me. And as you know it should cycle back.
> 
> Speaking of cycles that is a cool looking bike you have there.
> 
> Ron


Thanks. It is a nice one and I need to get out now for a ride. Motivation is lacking today.


----------



## northmanlogging

my day...


----------



## northmanlogging

thrrreee


----------



## northmanlogging

two...


----------



## northmanlogging




----------



## northmanlogging

Middle of a pandemic, economy just took a nose dive, price of silver/gold on a rocket trip

Log prices are up? a little anyway? I don't unuh stan


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Middle of a pandemic, economy just took a nose dive, price of silver/gold on a rocket trip
> 
> Log prices are up? a little anyway? I don't unuh stan



I assume from the demand for lumber. Lots of home improvement going on right now and even a few new homes being built. In these here parts I suspect a few folks from......SEATTLE are buying places and will need to fix them up to meet SEATTLE standards. However, I think our county is now number one in the state, or close to it, for Covid cases per capita. Thank you to the mega orchard corporation which played a major part in that happening.


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> I assume from the demand for lumber. Lots of home improvement going on right now and even a few new homes being built. In these here parts I suspect a few folks from......SEATTLE are buying places and will need to fix them up to meet SEATTLE standards. However, I think our county is now number one in the state, or close to it, for Covid cases per capita. Thank you to the mega orchard corporation which played a major part in that happening.


Dunno? The cedar market is strong cause folks have finally had time to redo decks and fences.

The fir/hem market could be cause of a lot of new construction finally getting going again.

At the same time I know of at least 2 major outfits that shut down for a month when prices got real low, talking like 7-8 yarder sides moth balled, and Weyco shut down entirely for a little while too

A lot of this is in part because of concerns about covid, some of it because timber prices have taken a big fat dump since El Trump started his trade war. 

Prices are nowhere near where they should be, since there is literally zero chinese export, they where likely 75% of the export market here, but China is just getting their wood from Russia, or Australia at the moment... and that market is more then likely not to come back... possibly ever. 

Even though there are still daily trains plum full of Canadian lumber, and the odd oversize Fir logs from canada... (they float a few rafts down to Everett now and again) Our local mills are getting less then 15 loads a day... SP and Hampton are probably doing better, cause they get their own timber, and fight eachother for FS contracts, the rest of em are starving for wood. Before the trade war, it was more like 30-50 loads a day at the smaller mills, and 200 or more at the bigger mills


----------



## northmanlogging

hardwood prices are in the crapper too... though even they came up a little bit

though if you really want to get paid for hardwood, its a 7hr round trip to the nearest mill


----------



## slowp

I'm just trying to keep my trees and shrubbery alive. Several days of 100+ temps have been hard on them.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I'm just trying to keep my trees and shrubbery alive. Several days of 100+ temps have been hard on them.


'It's been terribly hot here, too.





National Weather Service







forecast.weather.gov


----------



## northmanlogging

so I got my filthy pawsicon 500i today...

holy ole fawk is this thing got ballz

light too

puts my beloved 461's to shame


things I dont like are the kill switch, but only cause it's different from what I'm used to, but very different, no longer a flick of the thumb, you have to push it...and that means new muscle memory which is gonna be tough to learn


----------



## rwoods

Nice. I am still waiting for them to show. Did you get a wrap? Here I think I will have to settle for the regular model or wait a lot longer. 
Keep us posted on how you like it.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

northmanlogging said:


> so I got my filthy pawsicon 500i today...
> 
> holy ole fawk is this thing got ballz
> 
> light too
> 
> puts my beloved 461's to shame
> View attachment 848224
> 
> things I dont like are the kill switch, but only cause it's different from what I'm used to, but very different, no longer a flick of the thumb, you have to push it...and that means new muscle memory which is gonna be tough to learn





rwoods said:


> Nice. I am still waiting for them to show. Did you get a wrap? Here I think I will have to settle for the regular model or wait a lot longer.
> Keep us posted on how you like it.
> 
> Ron


I did not purchase...
gots no money lol

local dealer has 1... and so far only 1, that has letting folks test drive.

full wrap is on order, word is only 5 dealers out of 100 get a shot at em as yet...
so could be a bit before they are common


----------



## catbuster

Hmm, I hope it’s a better replacement for the MS 461 than that gutless thing Stihl tried to tell us replaced both the 44 and 46 series.

Serious question seeing as some of the guys who have tried it have commented-is the AV squishy with a longer bar?


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> Hmm, I hope it’s a better replacement for the MS 461 than that gutless thing Stihl tried to tell us replaced both the 44 and 46 series.
> 
> Serious question seeing as some of the guys who have tried it have commented-is the AV squishy with a longer bar?


??? I didn't really notice, felt good in the hands... scary good, texas chainsaw masacre VI dueling chainsaws good in the hands good, Stars in his eyes good in the hands good....

it was wearing a 32" light bar with a full skip chain

to quote Gologit, "its a lightsaber" lighter then the venerable 044's even, but nearly the same torque as an 066 and chain speed that will scare ya

If I had $1400 to blow on a new saw, I wouldn't of batted an eye


----------



## rwoods

I may cash in some of my old MACs. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

Drove a Mountain Logger 150 skidder today, for a buddy of mine who's help cant show up before 10 am

first time since I was 12? I remember it being a pain in the ass then too. 

the semi automatic trans was cool I guess, but it was a 6v53 destroit, so it didn't have any power until wide open throttle (just as I remember) the blade pretty was pretty much useless (also just like I remember) still couldn't see around the hood, exhaust, roll cage, air filters etc, which I do remember visibiltiy being an issue but I thought it was because I was shorter 30 some odd years ago... but the winch worked good and it was way more stable then my little johnny deere.

Though I have to say, I think the deere is faster unloaded, and I could probably keep up turn for turn, just because the deere is a lot more nimble, and better hydraulics. Certainly couldn't pull as much wood per turn, but mostly for lack of traction, not horse power/gears


----------



## rwoods

Well, unless I head to the great PNW or Europe it looks like I will have plenty of time to raise MS500i funds. Every regular dealer around here has a wait list so I checked with the local Deere dealer. As I expected, not many 500i seekers go there - no list and no saw. Me being a somewhat regular tractor parts customer, they called the regional Stihl distributor while I waited. They were told that in our region availability of the 500i varied by state and Tennessee should not expect to see a 500i before late November. They were surprised to hear of such an allocation system. But being the helpful folks that they are, the dealership said they would keep an eye on the inventories of their other Deere dealerships in the surrounding states, including their one dealership that is served by a different Stihl regional distributor. We will see, but I am not holding my breath.

Ron


----------



## slowp

An Historical Tour De Forest
Here was my bike ride for today. About 7 miles up from my house, the sagebrush starts turning into forest and by 10 miles, it is foresty depending on the slope aspect. I'd only been part way up this road, and there is not much traffic on it during the week so I thought I'd ride the whole thing and make a loop out of it. I didn't know how far it would be but figured I could do 30 miles. Which it turned out was close. It was 32 miles. I did a bit of walking the bike towards the end because, well, my buns were hurting. But, now I have been to the former town of Ruby. Somewhere up on the hill above the Ruby townsite is another historical site that I've only seen pictures of. It is some kind of a rock wall for something to do with mining and is called the China Wall. It is now overgrown but still standing. It was another project stopped when the silver prices crashed. Here is Ruby.


So, I was parked in Downtown Ruby, and going thirsty. There were no ghosts selling whiskey so I swilled some water instead. I'm always amazed at the places where boomtowns once existed and are no more. From the road, I could see no building foundations. Farther in the mountains, and over the Cascade Crest was once a big town where they used dogsleds to bring in supplies during the winter. They had to cross quite a few avalanche chutes. Now, not much remains. Here is downtown Ruby, today.



Now, where this road ends, it joins up with the Conconully Highway and that former boomtown would be about 3 miles up. It still is in existance and is a touristy town catering to fishing people, ATVers and in the winter, snowmobilers. There are more ghost towns to the north of here also, with one that is turned into a museum.


----------



## rwoods

I'm a little jeolous. First, I couldn't bike 3.2 miles much less 32 miles. Second, it looks like peaceful and beautiful country.

Ron


----------



## slowp

It's on the smoky side today. I will admit to sitting here not feeling like doing much. Trying not to fall asleep. Yawn.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> I'm a little jeolous. First, I couldn't bike 3.2 miles much less 32 miles. Second, it looks like peaceful and beautiful country.
> 
> Ron


Don't move here...?


----------



## rwoods

Not to worry, NM. I will be lucky if I even get to visit some time.

Ron


----------



## slowp

northmanlogging said:


> Don't move here...?


Especially HERE. I keep reading about the big parking lot called I-5. And Snoqualmie and Stevens. 
Unfortunately, the Palmer fire is burning in some very pretty country. I am sad about that.


----------



## rwoods

Not to worry either. I don’t know where here is. I can point to the state on the map but that’s it. Only here about Seattle on the news - nothing said there would make me want to even visit. Sorry.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Not to worry either. I don’t know where here is. I can point to the state on the map but that’s it. Only here about Seattle on the news - nothing said there would make me want to even visit. Sorry.
> 
> Ron


Oh Seattle isn't so bad besides the traffic being completely insane. 
The Protests are largely focused on one or 2 areas, notably near police precinct houses (and yes the Seattle police are pricks, at one time they had the worst record for brutality in the country)and in the capitol hill neighborhood, which isn't exactly tourism friendly anyway, (once described as froot loop ville) its a sight to see, and a fun place to play punk shows in dive bars, but the streets are steep, narrow, and too many one ways, so yer better off by the water. 
Otherwise Seattle has some pretty neat stuff. for a small city anyway
And the covid thing would have probably been better if it didn't hit Snohomish county first... land of the ignorant ass... aka my home county, though for the first time since Feb infection rates have gone down... cause most folks are finally starting to wear masks. Which Seattle is in King county... which is bad only because its the major population center. 

The rest of the I5 corridor form Ft, Lewis/McChord up to Marysville/Arlington is pretty much a maze of strip malls, yuppie scum, Big Box Stores and the occasional glimpse of puget sound

Get 10 miles off I5 and your in the foot hills of the Cascades and can't even see the cities in most places, The North Cascades are in my not so limited opinion one of the most scenic mountain ranges in the US, possibly the world, much of it is unassailable by car, but there are hiking trails everywhere. 

The Olympic Mt's and the peninsula in general are pretty much vacant besides a few small towns, and a butt load of tourists in the summer.

and Aberdeen/Ocean Shores boasts the longest sandy beach in the world, and some really good surfing, one of the few places you can drive on the beach still

Eastern Wa, where Ms P has relocated, is typical high plains/desert for the most part, alpine areas timbered in pine/larch/fir, dotted by agriculture, and cut throughout the middle by the Columbia Gorge (which makes the misssissippi look like a creek BTW) and is bordered by the Rockies on the eastern edge, and the palouse... rolling wheat fields...

but its Terrible here, the weather is **** year round, people are jerks, no one knows how to drive, the fresh shrimp, Salmon, Crab, is garbage and too hard to catch, the hunting is terrible, the taxes are astronomical, I mean you can't even see the deer with a rifle scope...

DON'T MOVE HERE


----------



## slowp

Yup, the state has the mountains, and they are mountains, not round nice little hills, that divide it and make for two different climates, not counting the mountains for that. Some people can't live in one of the climates. I am bisideual and have no problems living in either. 

I was born and raised in Warshington and the population growth has been unreal. I don't like to get stuck in traffic, or wait in lines for stuff, so I relocated the the more sparsely populated East side of the state which is where I grew up. The population has increased quite a bit here also, I cannot afford to live in the town I grew up in as it is within the Seattle relocation comfort zone, and I fear this area is getting some Seattle slop over due to the Covid thing, except our county made the news by having a major eruption of the virus amongst the fruit workers. We are now subsidizing the major landowner of the county by using state money to pay their workers when the workers are sick so they won't work and spread the virus. After the first week, that seems to be working. 

People here have been stubborn about wearing masks when indoors in businesses. The education system seems to have failed in teaching people about the respiratory system. Many do not seem to know that the nose is part of that system and should be covered up. I've seen people who think they breathe through their chins too. Our education level seems to be less than the west side of the state. 
We get the big fires over here, unless things are perfect on the west side and that's been a while. Right now a big one is burning about 30 miles away and if the wind changes, we get the smoke. Two years ago it was terrible and people were......wearing face masks when outside with no political repercussions. 

Winters are chilly and damp on the west side, and dry and cold, with occasional snow, here on the east side. Summers are drizzly, muggy, quite warm on the west side and dry and hot here. We grow a lot of fruit here and cannabis is a big crop. The latter is pretty smelly which is why I looked for houses in town. 

So, don't move here. Too many people are doing so and then trashing the place they moved to because "We want to live by the beautiful mountains." The last backpacking trip I took was gross. Let's just say that The Used Dog found something excreted by people and was doing his part to "pack it out". Gag. Too many piles of that in the back country now.


----------



## catbuster

Bury it. It’s not hard.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> Bury it. It’s not hard.


She's talking about Yuppies, they are lucky if they can make it out with whatever bare necessities they bought at REI let alone a shovel to deal with their messes. They can walk because walking lets them wear what ever athleticausual garbage is in fashion today, but damned if they could do anything with their arms outside of 24oz double chi, vanilla, mocha, half caf, half decaf with organic soy milk, and a shot of strawberry flavor, colored sprinkles and extra whip.... oh and a pup cup... welcome to Seattle... we talk like coke head surfers BTW yeahdudehuhuhbitchinwannaseeashownocoollatermybruh....


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> She's talking about Yuppies, they are lucky if they can make it out with whatever bare necessities they bought at REI let alone a shovel to deal with their messes. They can walk because walking lets them wear what ever athleticausual garbage is in fashion today, but damned if they could do anything with their arms outside of 24oz double chi, vanilla, mocha, half caf, half decaf with organic soy milk, and a shot of strawberry flavor, colored sprinkles and extra whip.... oh and a pup cup... welcome to Seattle... we talk like coke head surfers BTW yeahdudehuhuhbitchinwannaseeashownocoollatermybruh....



I keep forgetting that when I’m in the brush I usually have somebody next to me that has something I can dig a hole with.

I still don’t get the athletic shoe thing in the woods, on or off a trail. But I can do stuff with my arms too. Maybe it’s a not-from-the-city thing? I dunno, I wear my Frank’s most of the time and people from the city call them “platform shoes for men.” Of course, these are the same people who can’t fathom how someone would wear long pants on a 90 degree day with 70% humidity, either. 

It seems like we have a lot of yuppies moving up I-71 out of Louisville into my area, and then they complain about how there’s no Heine Brothers or Starbucks around in a no-light town. I can’t claim to have mountains but god damn people need to stop moving here. I think it not just be a Washington thing...


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> I keep forgetting that when I’m in the brush I usually have somebody next to me that has something I can dig a hole with.
> 
> I still don’t get the athletic shoe thing in the woods, on or off a trail. But I can do stuff with my arms too. Maybe it’s a not-from-the-city thing? I dunno, I wear my Frank’s most of the time and people from the city call them “platform shoes for men.” Of course, these are the same people who can’t fathom how someone would wear long pants on a 90 degree day with 70% humidity, either.
> 
> It seems like we have a lot of yuppies moving up I-71 out of Louisville into my area, and then they complain about how there’s no Heine Brothers or Starbucks around in a no-light town. I can’t claim to have mountains but god damn people need to stop moving here. I think it not just be a Washington thing...


Yeah... I'm literally a stones throw from designated wilderness, and the are finishing up a 450? home development on the other side of town, been a whole lotta new faces in town... Theres really only 2.5 bars in town, the Spar tree (not for loggers but hipsters that want to be loggers) the mexican reastaraunt which is awesome btw, and the "franchise Steak House" where the rednecks and "bikers" hang out. Theres been more then a few scraps lately, and we haven't had a rough winter for a couple years... so things should get interesting since they predict a rough one this year


----------



## northmanlogging

The crap thing is these jerks are paying 1/2 million for a cracker box house on 1/4 acre with zero parking...

making raw land prices absolutely ridiculous for a guy like me


----------



## catbuster

northmanlogging said:


> The crap thing is these jerks are paying 1/2 million for a cracker box house on 1/4 acre with zero parking...
> 
> making raw land prices absolutely ridiculous for a guy like me



Makes no sense to me. Here we’re more like 350 for a half-acre with a house that covers way too much of the lot. That said, I think just about everything except seafood is less expensive where I am. Going a little closer to the city and it’s into what you’re describing. The whole area I live used to be farms and it’s rapidly turning into subdivisions. 

Most new shops and yards are being built in the county south of us or in a patch of undeveloped ground in the “metro” (county housing the city) that’s steep & bumpy with half of it in a flood plain, making grading it and site hydrology really, really hard. Did I mention that it’s stuck between a big limestone quarry, an interstate and an existing industrial park? These lots are so messed up even I don’t bid site work, and my reputation has been built on “big, deep, heavy & f*cked up” work no one else will try.

I got lucky to get into mine right after the housing bubble burst, ground was cheap and most building constructors were way hard up for work.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> Makes no sense to me. Here we’re more like 350 for a half-acre with a house that covers way too much of the lot. That said, I think just about everything except seafood is less expensive where I am. Going a little closer to the city and it’s into what you’re describing. The whole area I live used to be farms and it’s rapidly turning into subdivisions.
> 
> Most new shops and yards are being built in the county south of us or in a patch of undeveloped ground in the “metro” (county housing the city) that’s steep & bumpy with half of it in a flood plain, making grading it and site hydrology really, really hard. Did I mention that it’s stuck between a big limestone quarry, an interstate and an existing industrial park? These lots are so messed up even I don’t bid site work, and my reputation has been built on “big, deep, heavy & f*cked up” work no one else will try.
> 
> I got lucky to get into mine right after the housing bubble burst, ground was cheap and most building constructors were way hard up for work.


We got our just before the burst, but got it cheap, cause the original realtor had an anyrism (sp?) and died... 

I'll bid clearing and site prep (roads utilities etc) but so far I've stayed out of foundation excavation (except the occasional pole barn) but the rest of it, these massive developments are way outside the scope of what I can and will do, too much underground work, too much red tape, too much county inspector BS, too much too much...

Its not stopping a lot of out of state contractors, or aggressive in state contractors from dropping massive amounts of money on projects thinking they can flip em and make literally millions.

But I feel the other foot is about to drop, and hard, lots of folks outta work, and if you watch redfin/zillow there's tons of places coming on the market in the last few weeks. Going to be a lot of half finished projects that will sell for cheap. 

or hopefully for me an acre or 700 that I can get for a reasonable price


----------



## slowp

Not sure about that, but I might buy something more if the price was right. I get the feeling that there won't be a bubble burst because so many people who have bought are able to work from home. In fact, there was a report that the housing market in little towns, like I live in, was hot right now because of Covid in the cities and people wanting more room for less money. This is because they can work remotely also. They now need room for an office, room to teach their brats, etc. and can get that in little towns. 

The renters and landlords are the ones who are going to get into trouble. Not going to be pretty.


----------



## northmanlogging

slowp said:


> Not sure about that, but I might buy something more if the price was right. I get the feeling that there won't be a bubble burst because so many people who have bought are able to work from home. In fact, there was a report that the housing market in little towns, like I live in, was hot right now because of Covid in the cities and people wanting more room for less money. This is because they can work remotely also. They now need room for an office, room to teach their brats, etc. and can get that in little towns.
> 
> The renters and landlords are the ones who are going to get into trouble. Not going to be pretty.


yeah, that will lead to cheap housing in the cities, making rural areas less desirable again... vicious circle

though in all honesty the land lords need to get bent around here, $2k for a 800sq ft apartment? seriously dude?


----------



## rwoods

slowp , NM and catbuster,

Enjoy it while you can as nothing stands still. We all fuss about folks moving our way, but we all have a family origin from elsewhere. I grew up in central Florida not so long ago, or so it seems. It is my understanding that my mother’s paternal family (Redding) was from South Carolina. They were cattlemen who mitigated to central Florida and were known to be folks you don’t cross and in general, pretty mean. Her maternal family (Flay) was from Niagara Falls. My maternal grandmother's family moved south while she was a young teenager after her mother tragically drowned while saving my grandmother’s sister. They ran a small rural store in the middle of Florida's cattle country (open range at the time). There my grandmother met my grandfather. My father’s maternal family (Jernigan) were also originally cattlemen and were the settlers of Jernigan now known as Orlando. One of the more infamous is described here: https://bungalower.com/2015/03/22/did-you-know-town-orlando-was-once-called-jernigan/ I don’t know where my father’s paternal family originated (Woods). Probably from the woods somewhere but his father’s generation were principally newspapermen and printers. My paternal grandfather was once the editor of the Orlando newspaper. I assume he met my grandmother there. My father became effectively fatherless as a youth when my grandfather was confined to a veteran’s hospital after losing his mind to syphilis. My father dropped out of high school to join the Navy the day after the Pearl Harbor attack. He used his pay to purchase land and to support his mother. He returned at the close of WWII after being injured. He raised cattle, logged, planted trees for the Tennessee Valley Authority and did whatever he could to keep us clothed and fed. He rode in the last armed posse in Florida – a seventy mile trip organized to emphasize to certain folks that cattle rustling would not be tolerated in our county. Somewhere along the way members of both sides of my family became Christians and rough edges were tempered, but their lives remained tied to the land.

When I was a young boy, land in Florida was still cheap. Life was simpler. My mother’s greatest fear for me was I would get hit by a log truck when crossing the road to check the mail. Her second fear was I would step over a log without looking and get bitten by a rattlesnake. Everyone rode a horse to work the cattle, except my grandfather who drove a jeep following a horse accident that left him crippled. Aside from their own feet, for many households a horse was their only mode of transportation. My two oldest brothers each had a horse. My two other brothers and I saddled and rode the fence or a feed bag dreaming of the day we would have our own horse. After the missile crisis had passed, rapid changes began much like the space program of NASA. Migration exploded with many bringing lots of money. “Worthless” scrub land was subdivided into thousands of lots. Roads were paved. The interstate highway expanded. And childhood dreams crushed and abandoned.

In the mid-sixties, my father planned his escape and settled on western North Carolina after his thoughts of moving to Australia met with family opposition. There he found life in his words twenty years behind. Land was cheap and plentiful. It didn’t take long before others followed to the extent the natives were almost outnumbered by the transplanted Floridians. Land prices went up and simplicity was under the chisel. In the last 50 years, the invaders expanded to include city folks from Atlanta and folks drawn to the Cherokee casino. Covid-19 was delivered by two New Yorkers fleeing the restrictions. I don’t blame any of them for coming, but the more folks that come the less appealing the area becomes, at least to me.

About ten years before his death, one of my brothers and I took my dad on a once in a lifetime hunting trip to New Brunswick. Folks were friendly there, beautiful clear streams, wildlife, etc. but it was clear we were welcome to visit but not to think about staying. I didn’t like that attitude, but I understood it and would likely possess the same if I lived there surrounded by a vast of unspoiled and undeveloped property.

I hope “civilization” stays far enough from your areas to preserve what you enjoy but not so far that folks can’t thrive there. As for me, I will do my part and stay here.

Ron


----------



## slowp

I'm thinking the same apartment might be around $900 here, or less if you fill out the paperwork and qualify for the low income waiting list apts.
Once again, we subsidize the farmers here with housing that was built specifically to house ag workers using grants and tax revenues. Those bunks or rooms go for $10 a night. They were built just in time for Covid and I don't think they can run at capacity because of that. 
Any decent house under $200k sells fast here. That started this year. The "needs work" houses also seem to go quickly. I feel lucky to have my house here.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> slowp , NM and catbuster,
> 
> Enjoy it while you can as nothing stands still. We all fuss about folks moving our way, but we all have a family origin from elsewhere. I grew up in central Florida not so long ago, or so it seems. It is my understanding that my mother’s paternal family (Redding) was from South Carolina. They were cattlemen who mitigated to central Florida and were known to be folks you don’t cross and in general, pretty mean. Her maternal family (Flay) was from Niagara Falls. My maternal grandmother's family moved south while she was a young teenager after her mother tragically drowned while saving my grandmother’s sister. They ran a small rural store in the middle of Florida's cattle country (open range at the time). There my grandmother met my grandfather. My father’s maternal family (Jernigan) were also originally cattlemen and were the settlers of Jernigan now known as Orlando. One of the more infamous is described here: https://bungalower.com/2015/03/22/did-you-know-town-orlando-was-once-called-jernigan/ I don’t know where my father’s paternal family originated (Woods). Probably from the woods somewhere but his father’s generation were principally newspapermen and printers. My paternal grandfather was once the editor of the Orlando newspaper. I assume he met my grandmother there. My father became effectively fatherless as a youth when my grandfather was confined to a veteran’s hospital after losing his mind to syphilis. My father dropped out of high school to join the Navy the day after the Pearl Harbor attack. He used his pay to purchase land and to support his mother. He returned at the close of WWII after being injured. He raised cattle, logged, planted trees for the Tennessee Valley Authority and did whatever he could to keep us clothed and fed. He rode in the last armed posse in Florida – a seventy mile trip organized to emphasize to certain folks that cattle rustling would not be tolerated in our county. Somewhere along the way members of both sides of my family became Christians and rough edges were tempered, but their lives remained tied to the land.
> 
> When I was a young boy, land in Florida was still cheap. Life was simpler. My mother’s greatest fear for me was I would get hit by a log truck when crossing the road to check the mail. Her second fear was I would step over a log without looking and get bitten by a rattlesnake. Everyone rode a horse to work the cattle, except my grandfather who drove a jeep following a horse accident that left him crippled. Aside from their own feet, for many households a horse was their only mode of transportation. My two oldest brothers each had a horse. My two other brothers and I saddled and rode the fence or a feed bag dreaming of the day we would have our own horse. After the missile crisis had passed, rapid changes began much like the space program of NASA. Migration exploded with many bringing lots of money. “Worthless” scrub land was subdivided into thousands of lots. Roads were paved. The interstate highway expanded. And childhood dreams crushed and abandoned.
> 
> In the mid-sixties, my father planned his escape and settled on western North Carolina after his thoughts of moving to Australia met with family opposition. There he found life in his words twenty years behind. Land was cheap and plentiful. It didn’t take long before others followed to the extent the natives were almost outnumbered by the transplanted Floridians. Land prices went up and simplicity was under the chisel. In the last 50 years, the invaders expanded to include city folks from Atlanta and folks drawn to the Cherokee casino. Covid-19 was delivered by two New Yorkers fleeing the restrictions. I don’t blame any of them for coming, but the more folks that come the less appealing the area becomes, at least to me.
> 
> About ten years before his death, one of my brothers and I took my dad on a once in a lifetime hunting trip to New Brunswick. Folks were friendly there, beautiful clear streams, wildlife, etc. but it was clear we were welcome to visit but not to think about staying. I didn’t like that attitude, but I understood it and would likely possess the same if I lived there surrounded by a vast of unspoiled and undeveloped property.
> 
> I hope “civilization” stays far enough from your areas to preserve what you enjoy but not so far that folks can’t thrive there. As for me, I will do my part and stay here.
> 
> Ron


its "progress" and its unavoidable but I don't have to like it

Just a few years ago (30 or so) when my ma first got the paperroute gig, we would pick the bundles of papers up in the woods behind a bank in a little 4 way intersection in the woods called Smokey Point, there was that bank a 7-11 and a very sketchy tavern, that it

Now its 5 lanes in all directions at that little 4way, strip malls as far as you can see, a safeway, Lowess, fast food resaraunts etc etc, and more traffic than you can imagine


----------



## rwoods

If you start to like it, you have crossed over. Don't see that happening. 

I probably gave more of my family history than necessary to illustrate we all have our Smokey Point and that one can chase the bliss of the past but one can't hold on to it as "progress", "growth" or whatever you want to call it is relentless. This was also my long winded way to say, I understand "don't move here" and have no ill will with that. 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> If you start to like it, you have crossed over. Don't see that happening.
> 
> I probably gave more of my family history than necessary to illustrate we all have our Smokey Point and that one can chase the bliss of the past but one can't hold on to it as "progress", "growth" or whatever you want to call it is relentless. This was also my long winded way to say, I understand "don't move here" and have no ill will with that.
> 
> Ron


Oddly I don't mind the houses on decent sized lots being built or apartments in city limits (aka inbuilding). Its the strip malls, box stores, and auto dealerships that really chap my hide, basically useless stretches of parking lots, that are unnecessary, and destroy forest and agriculture land for no damned reason except greed


----------



## northmanlogging

AITA

2 days of log trucking brings home more then I make logging in the same week?

Granted both projects I hauled off that week were a total PITA with lots of HOBO yarding... and dealing with grown assed men that can't figure out how to get out of the way of the 4000# log... so I really don't care... just one of those things where I ask myself do I want this guy to call me back or do I want to be responsible for his accidental death?


----------



## catbuster

That second paragraph should explain the first question. But yeah, trucking is pretty profitable right now. Prices are up and diesel is less than half its price from 2011-2014 when I paid $4.82 in Ventura in July of 2013, but you know where that is.

Still, fuel prices are down and trucking prices haven’t come down from $120/hour for a quad axle dump.


----------



## northmanlogging

catbuster said:


> That second paragraph should explain the first question. But yeah, trucking is pretty profitable right now. Prices are up and diesel is less than half its price from 2011-2014 when I paid $4.82 in Ventura in July of 2013, but you know where that is.
> 
> Still, fuel prices are down and trucking prices haven’t come down from $120/hour for a quad axle dump.


Yeah... Trucks are paying the mortgage lately

Diesel is still around $3 a gallon out here. 

Monday should be an all day gig in the log truck so that will be fun. At least its a nice log pile and not a scattered limby mess of pick up sticks


----------



## ArtB

northmanlogging said:


> houses on decent sized lots



LOL - definition these days in Seattle suburban areas of 'huge lot' is if you cannot touch the back fence while still holding onto the back door's doorknob. $1 million 3500 sq ft houses on 4000 sq ft lot is the new house norm these days. 

Even out in the forest land, prices are out of sight. 
South of Mossyrock in 1978 a quarter section of land abutting paved road was $700 acre. 20 acre parcel nearby recently sold for $250K. Think there are 3X the number of houses on the road now than there were 30 years ago. 20 acres in rural areas is the zoning in Lewis Co for building a new house, that at least is a decent sized lot <G>


----------



## northmanlogging

cause its funny


----------



## rwoods

I hope I won't get thrown out for asking a tractor question (if it helps I do load small logs destined for firewood with it). My Deere 4710 is the first year Deere went from mechanical engagement levers to electro-hydraulic on their compact utility tractors. The pto, fwd, fuel shut-off, and diverter valve are all controlled by solenoids; I believe all require the switch to be on. Then there are all of the safety switches. And the 1 volt reading even in the off position (I am told that is for the later computer models). Anyway, my new battery goes completely dead after a week or two of sitting. And you get a spark which connecting the battery though everything is switched off. Any thoughts on what I should check first to track down the electrical drain? And how?

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> I hope I won't get thrown out for asking a tractor question (if it helps I do load small logs destined for firewood with it). My Deere 4710 is the first year Deere went from mechanical engagement levers to electro-hydraulic on their compact utility tractors. The pto, fwd, fuel shut-off, and diverter valve are all controlled by solenoids; I believe all require the switch to be on. Then there are all of the safety switches. And the 1 volt reading even in the off position (I am told that is for the later computer models). Anyway, my new battery goes completely dead after a week or two of sitting. And you get a spark which connecting the battery though everything is switched off. Any thoughts on what I should check first to track down the electrical drain? And how?
> 
> Ron


Honestly it could be anything, but keep an eye out for things malfunctioning even just a little bit, should be a small clue as to where to start

In the meantime, I suggest a battery disconnect switch. They are fairly cheap at any auto parts store, and will at the very least save your battery, and prevent theft to some extent.


----------



## rwoods

I have thought about a disconnect but don’t have a good spot to mount it.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> I have thought about a disconnect but don’t have a good spot to mount it.
> 
> Ron


snoop around, there is a type that mounts direct on the terminal, couple different types actually.


----------



## northmanlogging

Like dis here hear https://cwmoss.com/products/disconn...xM4vnlhFyonX4K_GoHI_Nqjn3CoCu3PxoCiWsQAvD_BwE


----------



## rwoods

Thanks. I basically have that already. Just a pain to take the grill off to get to the battery. A friend just gave me some pointers on how to track down the culprit.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

NM, your last post reminded me that my positive lead comes apart which has led me to an under the hood location to mount a cut-off switch. Thanks. I will get that done and then start to track the voltage thief.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Thank you again, NM, for getting my thinking going. Though it won't deter a determined tractor thief, it will cut off a current thief. 



By the way with guidance from another ASer, I was able to track my current thief to a bad relay. Little bugger powered two other relays and was drawing about 270 milliamperes. I still have a constant loss of .32 milliamperes that I could not trace, but I don't think that will cause be any real issue.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Thank you again, NM, for getting my thinking going. Though it won't deter a determined tractor thief, it will cut off a current thief.
> View attachment 862691
> 
> 
> By the way with guidance from another ASer, I was able to track my current thief to a bad relay. Little bugger powered two other relays and was drawing about 270 milliamperes. I still have a constant loss of .32 milliamperes that I could not trace, but I don't think that will cause be any real issue.
> 
> Ron


sometimes you just need to change which side your lookin at...


----------



## rwoods

I pulled the trigger today and will pick up a 500i on Friday. I hope I don’t regret getting the regular model. I got inpatient and afraid my region wouldn’t get any much less an R anytime soon. I thought that since 99% of my actual cutting is bucking, the benefit of an R is likely more than offset in my situation by the .9# weight reduction – particularly since the weight of the 500i was a prime factor in my decision to get one. We will see. I also went with the 25” bar as 90% of my falling can be easily done with it, I have a supply of 84DL chains, and I have other saws already set up from 33” to 52”. Again we will see. I will report back. 

Hope I don’t get kicked out of the MAC sticky thread for treason, but my MACs seem to be getting heavier each season.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

I forgot that chain gauge is pretty much a regional thing and didn't ask the gauge. Sure hope it is .050". Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> I pulled the trigger today and will pick up a 500i on Friday. I hope I don’t regret getting the regular model. I got inpatient and afraid my region wouldn’t get any much less an R anytime soon. I thought that since 99% of my actual cutting is bucking, the benefit of an R is likely more than offset in my situation by the .9# weight reduction – particularly since the weight of the 500i was a prime factor in my decision to get one. We will see. I also went with the 25” bar as 90% of my falling can be easily done with it, I have a supply of 84DL chains, and I have other saws already set up from 33” to 52”. Again we will see. I will report back.
> 
> Hope I don’t get kicked out of the MAC sticky thread for treason, but my MACs seem to be getting heavier each season.
> 
> Ron


annnnnd now I'm jealous 

I had the chance to get the first one through the local saw shop, but alas... I is broke at the mo... stupid feds and their stupid taxes... ruttin fussin galled durnd smither facking grease hammer.


----------



## rwoods

Nm, I hope the $$ situation soon changes for you. 

Haven't even touched a 500i yet, but I doubt it would take some of the tosses I seen you do. 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Nm, I hope the $$ situation soon changes for you.
> 
> Haven't even touched a 500i yet, but I doubt it would take some of the tosses I seen you do.
> 
> Ron


Its a Stihl product, it'll hold up lol

On that note, I smashed the air filter cover on an 036 skidder saw recently, and I have no idea how it even happened, I'm assuming the winch line did something weird and caught it?

For the record me chucking saws has only resulted in one broken part (that is still being used) and that was a clutch cover that caught a rock just right and took a chunk off of the lower extension... saw was nearly new at the time too lol. I do generally try to aim for a soft patch... but sometimes I'm too busy just running away to give a **** about the saw. 

One time, I was working over a sand cliff, probably 30-40' high, pulling logs up from the bottom, homeowner was hooking choker, needed a saw, so my old trusty MS260 got a good 3 sec air time... the look on the dudes face was priceless. (note this was for some neighbors and the skidder just happened to be home at the mo) Used that same saw to fell and buck a cedar last Sunday, cause it lives in the dumb truck now... still runs like a champ (this same saw has been smashed against the winch twice and ran over twice, ported by an idiot {me} and ran so hot bucking 4' dia white pine the cooling fins were smoking)


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Nm, I hope the $$ situation soon changes for you.
> 
> Haven't even touched a 500i yet, but I doubt it would take some of the tosses I seen you do.
> 
> Ron


You did give me an idea for a vidjeo...

the money thing will get better, I have plenty of work in front of me, this last summer was pretty rough, low timber prices, and less then spectacular timber I was in didn't help much... Buying a log truck while a very good business decision, the timing could of been better... no one expects the covid 19 anyway, thats just whining. 

I have lots of work lined up, just a matter of getting the jobs done, and keeping everything together long enough to make some headway.


----------



## atpchas

rwoods said:


> I pulled the trigger today and will pick up a 500i on Friday. I hope I don’t regret getting the regular model. I got inpatient and afraid my region wouldn’t get any much less an R anytime soon. I thought that since 99% of my actual cutting is bucking, the benefit of an R is likely more than offset in my situation by the .9# weight reduction – particularly since the weight of the 500i was a prime factor in my decision to get one. We will see. I also went with the 25” bar as 90% of my falling can be easily done with it, I have a supply of 84DL chains, and I have other saws already set up from 33” to 52”. Again we will see. I will report back.
> 
> Hope I don’t get kicked out of the MAC sticky thread for treason, but my MACs seem to be getting heavier each season.
> 
> Ron


I'm betting you'll love it. Every day I first pick it up, the lack of weight is a pleasant surprise. It's significantly lighter than my 461 and 046, saws that are only a couple ccs less than the 500i. And the throttle response is even more fun...
Needless to say, I've been quite pleased with its performance. Now to figure out which saws to sell because they'll sit on a shelf from here on out.


----------



## northmanlogging

Probably unrelated, but I noticed that the Religion forum was shut down, and now the rest of AS is booming again... Which I find more then a little amusing.

This post will probably be removed... Even though I've never set my fangers in the P-R thread... just seemed like a good way to get higher blood pressure


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> Its a Stihl product, it'll hold up lol
> 
> On that note, I smashed the air filter cover on an 036 skidder saw recently, and I have no idea how it even happened, I'm assuming the winch line did something weird and caught it? ...)



Until yesterday, an 036 Pro was the last new saw I purchased. I love that saw. It also makes a good chock:



Which brings me to my point: Back in 2013, @Trx250r180 graciously gave me some oem covers to replace mine. I was able to make mine workable by heating them with my wife's hair dryer. I have found no way to return his favor so I will pay it forward to you if you like - just shoot me a PM with your address and I will send them to you.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Until yesterday, an 036 Pro was the last new saw I purchased. I love that saw. It also makes a good chock:
> View attachment 864651
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my point: Back in 2013, @Trx250r180 graciously gave me some oem covers to replace mine. I was able to make mine workable by heating them with my wife's hair dryer. I have found no way to return his favor so I will pay it forward to you if you like - just shoot me a PM with your address and I will send them to you.
> 
> Ron


Local saw shop still has a scrap pile, already got one, appreciate the thought though.


----------



## rwoods

Picked up the 500i today. Replaced the 7 pin with an 8 pin. Hopefully I can run it tomorrow. Ron


----------



## woodfarmer

We‘ll need videos


----------



## rwoods

Sorry, WF, I barely take pictures. 

As most of you know I am just a firewood cutter. Below is my usual two saw set up full of fuel and oil , a Mcculloch PM800 with a 25" Stihl bar .404" chain skip or full depending on what I last put on it and a 60cc Stihl with a 20" bar and 3/8" full comp (often I substitute a MS361 for the 036PRO - just depends on which has a sharp chain on it - 361 was barless today so ...):










The do it all MS500i full of fuel and oil with 25" lite bar full comp 3/8":





The doc says I need to lose some weight; I just lost 22.5 pounds.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

How much pin oak will a 500i cut on one tank? See below. My MAC would have used at least two tanks if not three.

Everything in front of the sidewalk was cut to firewood length, including those trashy pieces. The larger round pieces are between 27" to 30" in diameter and are bucked into three pieces each.



Plus this:



I cut up a 27" red oak at another site. Before the morning was over, I used 2 3/4 tanks. I don't know about logging but for my use it appears to be a winner. 

Pros: Seems to have as much torque as my 82cc MACs. Higher speed than my MACs. You can feel and appreciate the weight difference immediately.

Cons: The Owner's manual was missing several pages only to find that the information is so slight that it really made no difference. Without information beyond pump the purger _at least_ 8 times before starting, I am going to assume that the following is just part of the learning curve as opposed to an issue with the saw: Like my fuel injected truck, the saw gives no warning that it is about to suck the tank dry. It just runs wide open and then dies. Also like my truck it takes a lot of cranking to restart after running out of fuel. Unlike my truck which has no purger, you can flood the saw or not (can't really tell but the OM does tell you how to deal with a flooded saw)_. _I have yet to experience a one pull cold start. This may all be due to a dry tank. One pull starts after it is warm, but all my saws usually do that. 

Too early to draw conclusions, but I believe this may become my main do it all saw.

Ron

PS New lite bar looks like an old bar. Things got a little hot in a crotch knot with a dull chain.


----------



## catbuster

rwoods said:


> Also like my truck it takes a lot of cranking to restart after running out of fuel. Unlike my truck which has no purger,
> 
> you can flood the saw
> 
> Too early to draw conclusions, but I believe this may become my main do it all saw.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS New lite bar looks like an old bar. Things got a little hot in a crotch knot with a dull chain.



1. Every MS 441 I’ve ever ran was or is a mother to try to restart after it ran out of fuel. I’m not quite sure why some saws behave that way. I ran a 395 that was awful about that, it was a fuel line routing issue. 

2. Nothing floods like a Stihl, and things get worse the bigger the saws get. I guess they’ve kept that “feature.” 

3. I hope this saw is as good as people say, I haven’t seen one yet, let alone run one.

4. My Stihl light bars don’t like to get hot either. I don’t think anybody here, well maybe the chainsaw “enthusiasts” (read: prudes), will judge you on that.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> How much pin oak will a 500i cut on one tank? See below. My MAC would have used at least two tanks if not three.
> 
> Everything in front of the sidewalk was cut to firewood length, including those trashy pieces. The larger round pieces are between 27" to 30" in diameter and are bucked into three pieces each.
> View attachment 865071
> 
> 
> Plus this:
> View attachment 865073
> 
> 
> I cut up a 27" red oak at another site. Before the morning was over, I used 2 3/4 tanks. I don't know about logging but for my use it appears to be a winner.
> 
> Pros: Seems to have as much torque as my 82cc MACs. Higher speed than my MACs. You can feel and appreciate the weight difference immediately.
> 
> Cons: The Owner's manual was missing several pages only to find that the information is so slight that it really made no difference. Without information beyond pump the purger _at least_ 8 times before starting, I am going to assume that the following is just part of the learning curve as opposed to an issue with the saw: Like my fuel injected truck, the saw gives no warning that it is about to suck the tank dry. It just runs wide open and then dies. Also like my truck it takes a lot of cranking to restart after running out of fuel. Unlike my truck which has no purger, you can flood the saw or not (can't really tell but the OM does tell you how to deal with a flooded saw)_. _I have yet to experience a one pull cold start. This may all be due to a dry tank. One pull starts after it is warm, but all my saws usually do that.
> 
> Too early to draw conclusions, but I believe this may become my main do it all saw.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS New lite bar looks like an old bar. Things got a little hot in a crotch knot with a dull chain.


all the new stihl bars skimp on paint, which I don't see as a problem since if its used it likely won't have paint or rust for long

Buddy of mine picked up a 500i had it approximately 3 days, let another cutter barrow it for a day... he never returned it lol, few weeks prior same guy was telling me that stihls are junk 394xp this 288xp that... Dude did eventually pay for the saw, but it he took it home first lol.


----------



## northmanlogging

What does it mean, when the mill you have never ever sent logs to, sends you the current price lists, un asked?

Like are ya all hurting for wood? Or did you get a new guy that got ahold of my email and wants to make friends. 

Or is my reputation proceeding me? Which even asking the question feels pretentious lol and just a bit egotistical...


----------



## northmanlogging

northmanlogging said:


> all the new stihl bars skimp on paint, which I don't see as a problem since if its used it likely won't have paint or rust for long
> 
> Buddy of mine picked up a 500i had it approximately 3 days, let another cutter barrow it for a day... he never returned it lol, few weeks prior same guy was telling me that stihls are junk 394xp this 288xp that... Dude did eventually pay for the saw, but it he took it home first lol.


in other news...

that same buddy replaced the first 500i, and I got to play with it today in some real life work, its about broke in and holey ole fawk is that thing a ripper. This one was wearing a 28' and a full wrap, handled like my 036's but cut like a hopped up 461/661 even with the dull chain it was wearing.


----------



## rwoods

Though I enjoyed falling a good patch of ash in 2019 and a patch of oaks last season, I haven't had much falling fun since my 2017 venture in a park falling between picnic tables, spigots and posts which let to naming my fictitious company, Blind Squirrel Falling. However, 2021/22 is looking to start with some fun. 

Our county has built a nice shooting range. The range is loaded with dead ash trees that should have been cut a year ago. They want them all taken down. That should be sufficiently challenging to keep me excited for a few weekends. Fun aside, I promise to wear my hat, look up regularly and boogie. 

Ron


----------



## rwoods

@northmanlogging @catbuster Real world question: At the range today I cut a real nice red oak. Probably 60’ to the first limb. Best I can figure the stem weighs 12,000#. Not accessible by truck or my little tractor, however, the range has a 750 Deere I can use. Drawbar only. I have to pull it out with the butt in the rear. Deere stats are 32000# with 32000# of drawbar pull at 1 mph. Do you think it can pull it in one piece assuming a relatively clear and flat path? Should I consider pulling it backwards so I can lift the end up with the blade? Getting it out in one piece will make my life much simpler.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## catbuster

rwoods said:


> @northmanlogging @catbuster Real world question: At the range today I cut a real nice red oak. Probably 60’ to the first limb. Best I can figure the stem weighs 12,000#. Not accessible by truck or my little tractor, however, the range has a 750 Deere I can use. Drawbar only. I have to pull it out with the butt in the rear. Deere stats are 32000# with 32000# of drawbar pull at 1 mph. Do you think it can pull it in one piece assuming a relatively clear and flat path? Should I consider pulling it backwards so I can lift the end up with the blade? Getting it out in one piece will make my life much simpler.
> 
> Thanks, Ron



A 750 is a pretty capable tractor at that weight & somewhere around 150 horsepower, it’ll do it, and a lot more, with no problem. If you can choke the butt end and hook it to lift, I would, especially if the distance is short. Preventing the leading end from digging makes your life a lot easier, and that dozer should balance the weight and keep the finals on the ground, which gives you more lift and makes steering easier.

I’ll throw an edit here to say that you can see a lot better in reverse with most dozers, too, if your neck can take looking backwards.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> @northmanlogging @catbuster Real world question: At the range today I cut a real nice red oak. Probably 60’ to the first limb. Best I can figure the stem weighs 12,000#. Not accessible by truck or my little tractor, however, the range has a 750 Deere I can use. Drawbar only. I have to pull it out with the butt in the rear. Deere stats are 32000# with 32000# of drawbar pull at 1 mph. Do you think it can pull it in one piece assuming a relatively clear and flat path? Should I consider pulling it backwards so I can lift the end up with the blade? Getting it out in one piece will make my life much simpler.
> 
> Thanks, Ron


Choke it short to the drawbar and see if it will list the small end (which is what I assume you mean by butt to the rear as in away from the tractor). 
If you can get even a small amount of lift that takes a lot of the effort out of moving logs, and puts that much more weight on the drive tires, all good things. 

If you can get the draw bar under it choke it so the log rides on the draw bar, carefull of PTO output and various other fragile bits back there though...

Might have to lop it in half to make it work though.


----------



## northmanlogging

Here I was assuming a 750 tractor...

a 750 dozer will drag that whole log limbs and all... breaking everything weaker in the way...


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> Here I was assuming a 750 tractor...
> 
> a 750 dozer will drag that whole log limbs and all... breaking everything weaker in the way...


On the money:



Deere 750B LT with about 12,500# of red oak attached - 55' stem at the cut and 20' above. No problem. Later pulled a large forked poplar. As you guys said it cleaned out everything in its way - which was plenty with the fork. 

NM. it was one of your posts in another thread that raised the question in my mind since it was going to be a dead drag for a short distance before I could rig it to by lifted. Also had in mind grenadeing my hydraulic winch last season with a dead drag.

First dozer I have operated that steers with your feet - and that has no hand holds (I assume they want to force belt use).

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> On the money:
> View attachment 939702
> 
> 
> Deere 750B LT with about 12,500# of red oak attached - 55' stem at the cut and 20' above. No problem. Later pulled a large forked poplar. As you guys said it cleaned out everything in its way - which was plenty with the fork.
> 
> NM. it was one of your posts in another thread that raised the question in my mind since it was going to be a dead drag for a short distance before I could rig it to by lifted. Also had in mind grenadeing my hydraulic winch last season with a dead drag.
> 
> First dozer I have operated that steers with your feet - and that has no hand holds (I assume they want to force belt use).
> 
> Ron


Mini tractor skidding and TRACTOR skidding are 2 different animals...

I ran a 550? with the foot steer, not a fan it works well enough, but it takes a considerable amount of effort vs using standard hand reigns or more modern joystick/toggle controls, not to mention if your on a hill getting to the brakes, and the dethrottle can be tricky, not to mention my usual gripe with the gimpy club foot just not having enough control for that sort of finesse work. Pretty sure it was one of those ideas that enginerds come up with having never actually operated a machine outside of a laboratory condition. 

Dozes have seat belts?


----------



## rwoods

Going back and forth between my little tractor and the dozer, I found myself pushing the left pedal and wondering why isn't this thing stopping. I assume the middle pedal is a deceleration pedal, but I don't know and didn't try it. I have moved a new D-6 a few times but this 750B is the largest dozer I have ever actually done any work. The next down was a Deere 700. It was like the Cat, pure luxury - A/C, stereo, and comfy seat. Left hand controlled movement and right hand the blade. Feet had nothing to do though there was a pedal for deceleration and a pedal for the throttle IIRC.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

A death ash of yesterday. First movement and the stem breaks 20' up leaving the main stem standing. Had to wedge it over. My hat is off to the hazard faller. A steady diet could include your last meal.







Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> A death ash of yesterday. First movement and the stem breaks 20' up leaving the main stem standing. Had to wedge it over. My hat is off to the hazard faller. A steady diet could include your last meal.
> 
> View attachment 939736
> 
> 
> View attachment 939737
> 
> 
> Ron


I like a ludacrisly large face cut on stubby snags, and fall em with the lean when ever possible. 

the dozer I ran had one big peddle in the middle (or maybe it was 2 but real close together?) and a decelerator off by itself on the right, so if you had a little bit of talent you could use the left foot to steer and the right to control throttle... but the left is the one devoid of talent lol, so counting on it to hit both sides equally was a crap shoot. 

I've played with a couple dozers that had the left hand drive controls... makes even me look like an old pro with a dozer, though I kinda like the old deere reign/brake controls, feels like your actually doing something and I think you have more of a "feel" for what the machine is doing. Just seems to be ever so slight of a delay with the hydraulic/wire controls of modern stuff... its negligible for the benefits just an observation. 

the older Cat type reign with the hand clutch-foot brake steer controls, with a hand main clutch are an absolute PITA, but you do get pretty good control with them.


----------



## rwoods

I thought my face cut was rather large on that one. Other than occasionally a little steering so I don't have to stand under questionable limbs, I fall those boogers with the lean as well. Quite often with the "dead dead" ones, most of the limbs seem to be on the lean side fortunately.

My dozer seat time is very little and is basically limited to moving dirt to stock piles. I like the both sides churning while turning of the hydrostats; seems to me that they push a lot more dirt when you are taking everything to a common pile.

Ron


----------



## catbuster

Dozers have *zero *standards for controls.

I would guess with that 750 the three pedals are as follows:
-Left: Steer left.
-Center: Combo decelerator/brake
-Right: Steer right.

It probably has a U shaped powershift transmission, which is a good transmission, _much _better than a Komatsu powertrain.

They’re easy to run, it just takes some seat time to get familiar. The upshot to that control pattern was that it was the exact same drive controls as Deere’s crawler loaders (high lifts). As such, a 750 and 755 drove and steered the same. A lot of the older crawlers from the “farm” manufacturers (JD, Case, MF) were in fact the same. It was usually the manufacturers like Caterpillar that had different control patterns for dozers & crawler loaders. This is obviously not the case (ha) now, as if you were to hop into a 750L and then into a 755K the control patterns are radically different. They have adopted the standard Caterpillar and Komatsu has set for the industry, however when the smaller cralwers were sold to farmers they were often sold as track-type tractors with the loaders/dozer blades intended to be interchangeable.

I know you’re probably used to your tractor, but every piece of gear is different and it is critical to treat them as such. Especially between types pf machines. Just about every dozer jas a decelerator pedal, the rest is up for discussion. There’s an old saying to the effect of “you either have the ass for it or not” in terms of having the feel to run equipment-which, by the way, one of my first foremen told me that he didn’t think I have-, and the dozer is probably the piece of heavy equipment someone runs the _most _by feel.

You’ll get there, I don’t doubt it one bit. But it’s a totally different feel than what you’re used to being on. I personally like running a dozer more than _any _other piece of heavy machinery, with the Cat D5K XL being my favorite of all. There’s something about being connected to the ground and being able to feel everything beneath you as you work it that feels awesome. Mind, I didn’t say I was most productive on a dozer. I’m much better on a hoe or a high lift, but do I love running a dozer.


----------



## rwoods

Not even an amateur on any dirt moving equipment, but I like hand controls and running dozers (except in transport when they beat you to death). For me, they have that better feel you mentioned. Backhoes and trackhoes are out of my league - too much like trying to play a guitar, each hand affecting the string. I hate foot bucket controls on skidsteers.

Ron


----------



## madhatte

northmanlogging said:


> I like a ludacrisly large face cut on stubby snags, and fall em with the lean when ever possible.


Agreed. The stable dead ones with no leverage need a hand and that hand is putting the weight forward of the center of gravity. A deep face is the safest way to do that, provided there's enough missing up top that you don't add barberchair potential. Don't remember who it was taught me that but it has saved my bacon a few times now.


----------



## Bwildered

rwoods said:


> On the money:
> View attachment 939702
> 
> 
> Deere 750B LT with about 12,500# of red oak attached - 55' stem at the cut and 20' above. No problem. Later pulled a large forked poplar. As you guys said it cleaned out everything in its way - which was plenty with the fork.
> 
> NM. it was one of your posts in another thread that raised the question in my mind since it was going to be a dead drag for a short distance before I could rig it to by lifted. Also had in mind grenadeing my hydraulic winch last season with a dead drag.
> 
> First dozer I have operated that steers with your feet - and that has no hand holds (I assume they want to force belt use).
> 
> Ron


It looks like you're snigging backwards pulling off the blade, to lift the log ends, if you make a habit of it, it will wear out the track bushes & sprockets quicker , as the tracks are meant to be loaded in forward motion


----------



## stihl023/5

Good morning 34/40° rain

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster

Bwildered said:


> It looks like you're snigging backwards pulling off the blade, to lift the log ends, if you make a habit of it, it will wear out the track bushes & sprockets quicker , as the tracks are meant to be loaded in forward motion



That’s ********. A tractor isn’t bouncing around like an excavator. You’ll put more wear on the thing trying to drag logs through the mud than getting some lift on the thing and letting the track tensioners act as a spring, which is what they’re supposed to be doing.

Ripping and pulling over the back are the two hardest things on a bulldozer undercarriage. It’s because the sprocket is pulling the bottom and all the forces act on the final drive end of the undercarriage. In this case, Ron put the weight on the idler.

Dozers with the final drive at the rear of the undercarriage wear track components, and it doesn’t really make a lot of difference how you load them. I have the service records from the last decade to prove it. High drive dozers cost so little to maintain because the final drive is between two idlers and all the loading on it is the tension of the track.

Excavators, log loaders and some crawler cranes are a different story. Digging over the final drive is hard on the undercarriage because the final drive is acting as the fulcrum about which the machine balances. Cannon style track adjusters act as shock absorbers-and are meant to take the load. That’s why you dig over your idlers, and hammer over your final drives, where the excavator is pushing up and loading the idlers.


----------



## rwoods

Not to worry, that may have been my first and last use of the 750B. I stay off trackhoes despite the occasional offers.

Lifting the stem took a tremendous strain off the chains and made for a safer pull. If I ever pull again with a dozer, I will use my own chains. Having 20’ of an unknown chain aimed at you is not my idea of safe. In hindsight, I should have pulled it from the rear until I could short chain it and then lifted and pulled with the blade. Maybe the next dozer will have a winch, or a ripper that could add lift.

Ron


----------



## Bwildered

catbuster said:


> That’s ********. A tractor isn’t bouncing around like an excavator. You’ll put more wear on the thing trying to drag logs through the mud than getting some lift on the thing and letting the track tensioners act as a spring, which is what they’re supposed to be doing.
> 
> Ripping and pulling over the back are the two hardest things on a bulldozer undercarriage. It’s because the sprocket is pulling the bottom and all the forces act on the final drive end of the undercarriage. In this case, Ron put the weight on the idler.
> 
> Dozers with the final drive at the rear of the undercarriage wear track components, and it doesn’t really make a lot of difference how you load them. I have the service records from the last decade to prove it. High drive dozers cost so little to maintain because the final drive is between two idlers and all the loading on it is the tension of the track.
> 
> Excavators, log loaders and some crawler cranes are a different story. Digging over the final drive is hard on the undercarriage because the final drive is acting as the fulcrum about which the machine balances. Cannon style track adjusters act as shock absorbers-and are meant to take the load. That’s why you dig over your idlers, and hammer over your final drives, where the excavator is pushing up and loading the idlers.


I'll be more specific, track pins , bushes & sprocket wear is accelerated by running loaded in reverse, in forward motion the bush engages the bottom of the sprocket and doesn't rotate on engagement, when the bush reaches the top of the sprocket it rotates off the sprocket , but isn't loaded, when the track direction is reversed the top of the sprocket is loaded the bush rotates and grinds the contact face of the sprocket & bush, the more load in reverse the more wear will occur. If you didn't know that, then you've learned something new today





UNDERSTAND FORWARD AND REVERSE WEAR. When a crawler machine is moving forward, li le wear occurs assuming that the chain is properly adjusted. In forward, the only point at which the bushing rotates or slides in the sprocket tooth is at about the 12 o’clock posi on, just before exi ng the sprocket. But at this point, the bushing is under virtually no load, and the significance of the rela ve mo on between the two parts is minimal. In forward, most of the load is on the few bushings between the six and eight o’clock posi ons at the bo om of the sprocket, where no rela ve mo on occurs between the two parts.

When the machine moves in reverse, however, 85 percent of the load on the track chain is concentrated near the top of the sprocket, just where the bushing must rotate against the sprocket tooth. As a result, more wear normally will occur on the reverse-drive side of the sprocket tooth.


----------



## rwoods

Below is why I liken my falling to the blind squirrel that occasionally finds an acorn. I tried to save a small eastern red cedar today when falling a dead twin trunk ash. 
Ash.



Cedar safe and sound.

Looks like I did good. Actually, I misjudged the height of the twinning and thought the trunks would stay together. 

My actual skill level is better shown here - the poor little cedar lost its top and most of its limbs thirty minutes later.


Was trying to swing the tree to the right of the now splintered tree but didn't quite make it so the falling tree slid into the cedar. 

Be safe.
Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Below is why I liken my falling to the blind squirrel that occasionally finds an acorn. I tried to save a small eastern red cedar today when falling a dead twin trunk ash.
> Ash.
> View attachment 941023
> 
> 
> Cedar safe and sound.
> View attachment 941024
> Looks like I did good. Actually, I misjudged the height of the twinning and thought the trunks would stay together.
> 
> My actual skill level is better shown here - the poor little cedar lost its top and most of its limbs thirty minutes later.
> View attachment 941025
> 
> Was trying to swing the tree to the right of the now splintered tree but didn't quite make it so the falling tree slid into the cedar.
> 
> Be safe.
> Ron


Yer probably better then most the "experts" here, a little humility goes a long ways.


----------



## rwoods

When things go right, it is easy for me to think I am better than I am. I love challenges, but at the end of the day I want to go home in one piece knowing I didn’t hurt anyone either.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> When things go right, it is easy for me to think I am better than I am. I love challenges, but at the end of the day I want to go home in one piece knowing I didn’t hurt anyone either.
> 
> Ron


It would be fun to get you into some green straight tall timber and see what you can tear up... have to take into consideration the usual messes you do deal with and the fact that most of them go relatively well. Snag falling is a crap shoot on the best of days.


----------



## catbuster

Ron, you’re good. You have the gall to put it on the internet. You tend to get into a mess because of the type work you do. I know how it goes. You’re just super humble about it, and it is refreshing.

Also, @Bwildered, I didn’t learn a single thing from your post. Ripping loads the sprocket in the same way, and as we all know ripper tractors’ undercarriages live a shorter-than-normal life. With all of that said, it is still easier on the tractor as a whole to not have to yank the damn thing through the mud. It’s hard on those pins and sprockets spinning all in that abrasive material. Dozer undercarriages live a hard life. As dismissive as it may sound, dragging logs in reverse is not going to cause premature sprocket, pin, or bushing death.


----------



## Bwildered

catbuster said:


> Ron, you’re good. You have the gall to put it on the internet. You tend to get into a mess because of the type work you do. I know how it goes. You’re just super humble about it, and it is refreshing.
> 
> Also, @Bwildered, I didn’t learn a single thing from your post. Ripping loads the sprocket in the same way, and as we all know ripper tractors’ undercarriages live a shorter-than-normal life. With all of that said, it is still easier on the tractor as a whole to not have to yank the damn thing through the mud. It’s hard on those pins and sprockets spinning all in that abrasive material. Dozer undercarriages live a hard life. As dismissive as it may sound, dragging logs in reverse is not going to cause premature sprocket, pin, or bushing death.


I only stated it’s something he shouldn’t make a habit of, running forward under load is always the best option


----------



## rwoods

As advised, I don’t need to worry about the dragging power of a JD 750B - broke a 1/2” cable choker today without missing a beat.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> As advised, I don’t need to worry about the dragging power of a JD 750B - broke a 1/2” cable choker today without missing a beat.
> 
> Ron


You have officially ****ed around and found out lol.


----------



## rwoods

I am learning everyday. I hear that a real logger would have saved his choker by hooking to the butt and plowing a 1/4 mile u-shaped skid trail instead of trying to pull the top 125' to the clearing as I did.

Ron


----------



## rwoods

Folks here understand that the fact that just because I can move a piece of equipment doesn't make me an operator. Too many who can't, think otherwise despite my protests. Anyway, I am using the 750B again this afternoon to pull some stems from the woods. When I was handed the keys, I was told "You were right the gears were out of oil (the red light with a gear emblem has been flickering but mostly on every time I use it), we have her all greased, fueled and ready to go for you." Well the light stayed on today. I tell them about it. "Why we used X number of grease tubes getting it ready for you. The left side was empty." I said I think it is the transmission that is low from the sounds it makes. "We don't know where you put that in. How does it turn left for you now? See how the grease tightened the track up." I responded, yes the track is tight - but it looks too tight to me. I recommended an operator's manual and possibly a service manual and I pointed to the little plate on the side that describes correct track tightness. I didn't have my reading glasses so I couldn't give the details. Long intro to: I told them in the meantime I would ask someone who knows if they over-did the tracks with their battery operated grease gun will it hurt anything. Right side is just as tight. The pictures below are taken after a forward stop. What do you say? If damaging, how do they back it off? And if you know, how do you check the transmission oil level (I assume it is shared with the hydraulic system, but I don't know), where do you fill it and what favor does it take? I also see no evidence that they checked each planetary. These guys are all retired LE that pretty much have to do everything at the range that a typical inmate can't.


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Folks here understand that the fact that just because I can move a piece of equipment doesn't make me an operator. Too many who can't, think otherwise despite my protests. Anyway, I am using the 750B again this afternoon to pull some stems from the woods. When I was handed the keys, I was told "You were right the gears were out of oil (the red light with a gear emblem has been flickering but mostly on every time I use it), we have her all greased, fueled and ready to go for you." Well the light stayed on today. I tell them about it. "Why we used X number of grease tubes getting it ready for you. The left side was empty." I said I think it is the transmission that is low from the sounds it makes. "We don't know where you put that in. How does it turn left for you now? See how the grease tightened the track up." I responded, yes the track is tight - but it looks too tight to me. I recommended an operator's manual and possibly a service manual and I pointed to the little plate on the side that describes correct track tightness. I didn't have my reading glasses so I couldn't give the details. Long intro to: I told them in the meantime I would ask someone who knows if they over-did the tracks with their battery operated grease gun will it hurt anything. Right side is just as tight. The pictures below are taken after a forward stop. What do you say? If damaging, how do they back it off? And if you know, how do you check the transmission oil level (I assume it is shared with the hydraulic system, but I don't know), where do you fill it and what favor does it take? I also see no evidence that they checked each planetary. These guys are all retired LE that pretty much have to do everything at the range that a typical inmate can't.
> 
> View attachment 943054
> View attachment 943055


Yeah... thems tight as F... should be able to just let some of the grease out more or less from the same spot it goes in (SB a big bolt looking thing attached to the zerk) tracks should have some sag in them, especially after driven forwards, it can and will prematurely wear out sprockets, and if super tight destroy a bearing in the finals. 


As for trans oil, more then likely accessed through the floor panels somewhere, being a deere product I would guess (and a mighty guess at that) that it takes tractor trans/hydrualic oil or Deere type 303 (read stupid expensive) though a proper service/owners manual would go a long ways.


----------



## catbuster

1. Those tracks are _much _too tight. There should be a bolt near the zerk for the adjuster to release some of the grease. Be careful, tracks that tight will probably have that grease under tremendous pressure. If you can’t find that, pull the zerk, and again be careful of pressure.

1b. _I am deathly serious about being out of the way of that bolt on the tensioner. _Tightening up the tracks to a half-inch of slack on that size crawler puts ~5500 lb of tension on the chains. That much (read: little) slack probably has it at much more. Convert that to PSI in the adjusters, and you will find it to be a lot. 2” of sag on a D6ish size dozer puts 800 lb of tension, which is, relative to a lot of the danger in heavy industry, pretty little pressure in the cylinder and sort of safe to work on. 

2. Caterpillar’s spec for most of their crawlers is two inches of track sag. It is measured by stopping the track where one of the pins is centered on the top roller, then by taking a straight edge over the grouser bars, and measuring to the lowest grouser bar. That is the correct amount of slack.

3. Most of the transmissions on those tractors are under the floor, and pulling the center floor panel should be where you’ll find the transmission fill. John Deere probably says to use Hy Gard, any reputable ISO 46 will be fine.


----------



## rwoods

Thanks, guys. Given the potential for injury, I am going to advise them to ask the County highway department to send one of their heavy equipment mechanics to fix it. Thanks to the DOD, the range has a D8 that other agencies borrow so maybe they can get some help. Seems crazy that LE is awash in military heavy equipment with next to no direct use for it. 

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> Thanks, guys. Given the potential for injury, I am going to advise them to ask the County highway department to send one of their heavy equipment mechanics to fix it. Thanks to the DOD, the range has a D8 that other agencies borrow so maybe they can get some help. Seems crazy that LE is awash in military heavy equipment with next to no direct use for it.
> 
> Ron


there is A LOT of political reasons for it... largely because of the drug war though. So the police were able to attain huge amounts of equipment, and ordinance for next to no cost to individual departments. 
They seem to find a use for it around here... APC's show up for even the littlest warrant, let alone a protest, yet the search and rescue helicopter fleet is older then me and falling apart...


----------



## rwoods

I am familiar with what you stated. We had a tracked APC - about useless in MHO; only time I saw it move was during our 1993 blizzard. Obama administration wanted it back as too military and gave us a 6x6 MRAP in replacement. Go figure. Anyway none of the politics explain why local law enforcement is given construction equipment and other unrelated military surplus instead of giving it to local agencies that could actually use the stuff. Local LE agencies have trucks, tractors, dozers, road graders, low boys, etc. The neighboring county has Humvees, cranes, lights set, generators, and more filling a fenced lot.

Ron


----------



## northmanlogging

rwoods said:


> I am familiar with what you stated. We had a tracked APC - about useless in MHO; only time I saw it move was during our 1993 blizzard. Obama administration wanted it back as too military and gave us a 6x6 MRAP in replacement. Go figure. Anyway none of the politics explain why local law enforcement is given construction equipment and other unrelated military surplus instead of giving it to local agencies that could actually use the stuff. Local LE agencies have trucks, tractors, dozers, road graders, low boys, etc. The neighboring county has Humvees, cranes, lights set, generators, and more filling a fenced lot.
> 
> Ron


There's also the flawed Gov procedure of needing to spend this years entire budget, so that you can beg for more for next year. It leads to a lot of buying random **** and unneeded overtime, just so they can have that fat budget for next year, only to waste it again...

Then they have the ****ing stones to beg tax payers for more money... and make all sorts of a claims about being underpaid and overworked, which goes for just about all types of Gubamint jobs... yet not a one of them will quit because they know the pay is good and the benefits are better.

its a vicious cycle, on the one hand, most stuff the gov agencies do, does save the public money, but there are a lot of folks in Guv jobs that would or have been fired from civilian work... and all they are good for is collecting a paycheck every 2 weeks.


----------

